# [RO] Romania | road infrastructure • autostrăzi şi drumuri



## ChrisZwolle

:siren:*Romanian Motorways - Index and Statistics*

There aren't much motorways in Romania, and the road network is one of the least developed ones in the European union. However things are going to change in the future. The largest road construction project is in Romania, the A1 from the Hungarian border to the existing A1 near Piteşti, to be completed by 2014.

The A2 is in use between Bucureşti (Bucharest) and Cernavodă (means Black Water or something?) The section Cernavodă - Constanţa and the Constanţa bypass are to be completed by 2010. 

The A3 is under construction since 2004, between Braşov and Oradea, the majority of the route, to be completed in 2013. The Bucureşti - Ploiesti section is to be completed by 2010 (i thought this consists of upgrading of the existing expressway/boulevard).

The A4 is to start in 2008 and goes from Târgu Mureş on the A3 in Central Romania to Iaşi (Romania's 2nd city) near the Moldovian border.

The A5 goes from Ploieşti on the A3 to Albiţa on the Moldovian border, and is only in planning stages, to be completed by 2016.

Drivers need a rovignetă (toll sticker) on the windshield, like Bulgaria.

As of 2007, 264km of motorways were in use. By 2016 that amount should have been increased to 2004km. Also, 53km of Expressways are in use today. That will be 83km in the future (expansion of the Bucharest - Giurgu road to the Bulgarian border near Ruse).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It is generally very hard to find pics of Romanian motorways, but i found some on the Polish subforum. Dziękuję Polska!

The A1 Pitesti - Bucharest:






























































































































:cheers: Looks quite good.


----------



## radi6404

It looks fucking awesome, the crashbarriers look really new, it looks very modern, well done.


----------



## x-type

it seems that whole motorway Bucureşti - Piteşti is renewed recently because i have seen some very dissapointing photos before. tarmac is in excellent condition and traffic signs look quite modern. bad things are missing of night catadiopter sticks beside the road, unlit exits and i don't know if i see good, but it seems that protecting fence beside the road is missing, althought it maybe just isn't visible at blured photos


----------



## RawLee

x-type said:


> it seems that whole motorway Bucureşti - Piteşti is renewed recently because i have seen some very dissapointing photos before. tarmac is in excellent condition and traffic signs look quite modern. bad things are missing of night catadiopter sticks beside the road, unlit exits and i don't know if i see good, but it seems that protecting fence beside the road is missing, althought it maybe just isn't visible at blured photos


Maybe the explanation is that the old secton is not upgraded yet, or is being upgraded,and the fence is the last,since that dosent need the road to be closed.


----------



## wyqtor

Chris1491 said:


> Cernavodă (means Black Water or something?)


^^ Yes, but only technically. I suspect it was named this way during the migration of the Slavs. But today no Romanian would recognize the meaning unless he had some contact with Slavic languages, because we kept words from Latin for basic things like colors, nature, etc. In Romanian it would be called "Apa neagră".


----------



## wyqtor

x-type said:


> it seems that whole motorway Bucureşti - Piteşti is renewed recently because i have seen some very dissapointing photos before. tarmac is in excellent condition and traffic signs look quite modern. bad things are missing of night catadiopter sticks beside the road, unlit exits and i don't know if i see good, but it seems that protecting fence beside the road is missing, althought it maybe just isn't visible at blured photos


My, how things change! Some 8 years ago the A1 was a motorway only in name: no emergency lane and the pavement was a complete mess, full of potholes. In the meantime, it was repaired quite a few times, but every next year after the repairs it would return to its former condition, because the works had been done badly. 

That resulted in a lot of wasted money by our leaders - OUR money, of course! They also chose the firms that were to repair the motorway based on their own interests (i.e. nepotism), not on the quality of work.

I hope its current condition lasts!

Anyway, those glowy sticks (at night) beside the motorway were probably installed at first, but they are regularly stolen by gypsies to make (illicit) money for themselves. (and then they start complaining about discrimination!). They also regularly steal those things installed on the middle crashbarrier on the A2 that prevent you from being blinded by the headlights of oncoming traffic on the other carriageway (don't know their exact name).

As for the missing crashbarrier beside the road, I think those sections are quite dangerous, you could always hit a wild animal wandering on the motorway - I noticed this situation in Hungary on the M5 also.

As a conclusion I have to point out that traffic on Romania's roads is horrible - the national road network is overcrowded, as we have only 2 (incomplete) motorways, major cities are jammed at rush hour - e.g. when driving from Hungary to, say, Bucharest you have to enter 300.000+ cities like Arad (or Timisoara), Sibiu, and 200.000+ like Deva, because there is absolutely no way to avoid them - they don't even have a 2-lane road acting as a bypass! You can imagine the resulting chaos. I hear Bucharest is literally crawling at standstill in rush hours - it only has a 2-lane bypass at the moment, which is probably unheard of for a city of 2 million people.


----------



## RawLee

wyqtor said:


> My, how things change! Some 8 years ago the A1 was a motorway only in name: no emergency lane and the pavement was a complete mess, full of potholes. In the meantime, it was repaired quite a few times, but every next year after the repairs it would return to its former condition, because the works had been done badly.
> 
> That resulted in a lot of wasted money by our leaders - OUR money, of course! They also chose the firms that were to repair the motorway based on their own interests (i.e. nepotism), not on the quality of work.
> 
> I hope its current condition lasts!
> 
> Anyway, those glowy sticks (at night) beside the motorway were probably installed at first, but they are regularly stolen by gypsies to make (illicit) money for themselves. (and then they start complaining about discrimination!). They also regularly steal those things installed on the middle crashbarrier on the A2 that prevent you from being blinded by the headlights of oncoming traffic on the other carriageway (don't know their exact name).
> 
> As for the missing crashbarrier beside the road, I think those sections are quite dangerous, you could always hit a wild animal wandering on the motorway - I noticed this situation in Hungary on the M5 also.
> 
> As a conclusion I have to point out that traffic on Romania's roads is horrible - the national road network is overcrowded, as we have only 2 (incomplete) motorways, major cities are jammed at rush hour - e.g. when driving from Hungary to, say, Bucharest you have to enter 300.000+ cities like Arad (or Timisoara), Sibiu, and 200.000+ like Deva, because there is absolutely no way to avoid them - they don't even have a 2-lane road acting as a bypass! You can imagine the resulting chaos. I hear Bucharest is literally crawling at standstill in rush hours - it only has a 2-lane bypass at the moment, which is probably unheard of for a city of 2 million people.


Erm..we have fences along the road...a crashbarrier wont hold a rabbit or a rat ott the road.
And Budapest also doesnt have a bypassmaybe a quarter and all our hughways end there.
BTW,how's the highway going in Transylvania?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

wyqtor said:


> As a conclusion I have to point out that traffic on Romania's roads is horrible - the national road network is overcrowded, as we have only 2 (incomplete) motorways, major cities are jammed at rush hour - e.g. when driving from Hungary to, say, Bucharest you have to enter 300.000+ cities like Arad (or Timisoara), Sibiu, and 200.000+ like Deva, because there is absolutely no way to avoid them - they don't even have a 2-lane road acting as a bypass! You can imagine the resulting chaos. I hear Bucharest is literally crawling at standstill in rush hours - it only has a 2-lane bypass at the moment, which is probably unheard of for a city of 2 million people.


I think Romania's road network is the worst in Europe.. Except for Albania maybe. Even in Russia, most larger cities have bypasses, and a lot of main roads in Russia are 2+1 or 2+2 lanes with no divider. 
And i don't think things are gonna change fast. Romania is big, mountainous and busy. So rehabilitating the roads would take some significant time. But constructing the above motorways from the 1st post would definatly change things, making Romania an important hub in the Balkans, which would be good for the economy. But don't bother, Budapest and Warszawa weren't build in one day either


----------



## x-type

wyqtor said:


> Anyway, those glowy sticks (at night) beside the motorway were probably installed at first, but they are regularly stolen by gypsies to make (illicit) money for themselves. (and then they start complaining about discrimination!). They also regularly steal those things installed on the middle crashbarrier on the A2 that prevent you from being blinded by the headlights of oncoming traffic on the other carriageway (don't know their exact name).


i think that you have (had) a lot of problems with people at SOS lane at motorway (gypsies probably) who are selling things beside motorway or just doing something. or even sleeping in a car. i saw a part of news at youtube about some horrible accident that happend because of vehicle stopped without reason in SOS lane.


wyqtor said:


> As for the missing crashbarrier beside the road, I think those sections are quite dangerous, you could always hit a wild animal wandering on the motorway - I noticed this situation in Hungary on the M5 also.


no no, i'm not talking about crashbarrier, but about fence (like iron net) which is usually put some 15 m from motorway to avoid animals or people to access motorway


----------



## wyqtor

RawLee said:


> Erm..we have fences along the road...a crashbarrier wont hold a rabbit or a rat ott the road.
> And Budapest also doesnt have a bypassmaybe a quarter and all our hughways end there.


Yes, but at least you got the M0 to direct the heaviest traffic: from Szeged towards Győr, Vienna & Balaton. You are right about the crashbarrier, as for fences I will be on the lookout on Saturday when I will travel on the M5 once again :banana:


----------



## x-type

wyqtor, where are you from? parhaps you could do some nice photos from Romanian raods, they are really rare at internet (not neccesserly motorways)


----------



## RawLee

wyqtor said:


> Yes, but at least you got the M0 to direct the heaviest traffic: from Szeged towards Győr, Vienna & Balaton. You are right about the crashbarrier, as for fences I will be on the lookout on Saturday when I will travel on the M5 once again :banana:











Here is the thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389944&page=4

Credit to Qtya.


----------



## wyqtor

x-type said:


> wyqtor, where are you from? parhaps you could do some nice photos from Romanian raods, they are really rare at internet (not neccesserly motorways)


My hometown is 60 km away from Timisoara and 18 km away from the Hungarian border, in Romania of course. Unfortunately I mostly travel on just one road, national road 6 from Timisoara to the border, but I will try to take some pictures on Saturday, at least of the road towards the border. I will be returning from vacation in about 2 weeks, so I will post some pictures by then if all goes well.


----------



## RawLee

wyqtor said:


> My hometown is 60 km away from Timisoara and 18 km away from the Hungarian border, in Romania of course. Unfortunately I mostly travel on just one road, national road 6 from Timisoara to the border, but I will try to take some pictures on Saturday, at least of the road towards the border. I will be returning from vacation in about 2 weeks, so I will post some pictures by then if all goes well.


Then have a good time! Where will you go? Relaxing-vacation or sightseeing-vacation?


----------



## wyqtor

RawLee said:


> Then have a good time! Where will you go? Relaxing-vacation or sightseeing-vacation?


Thank you! I'm going with my family, so I'm not driving and I plan to take a lot of pictures. Uploading them however will definitely be a chore with my current connection but I will do my best.

It will mostly be a sightseeing-vacation, we are going to Nice for a few days and then in the Alps until we run out of money. Probably less then 2 weeks total


----------



## wyqtor

Here are 2 links of sites with pictures of the most scenic road in Romania (and, dare I say, the whole of Eastern Europe), DN 7C, better known as the *Transfăgărăşan*. 

It is named this way because it crosses the Făgăraş Mtns. (the highest mountains in the Carpathian range, besides the Slovakian Tatras). It reaches a maximum height of 2050 m above sea level at the tunnel near Lake Bâlea.

http://www.motoromania.com/index_files/DN7C.htm
http://sabin.ro/gallery/album72

To my knowledge, it is the highest paved road in Europe outside of the Alps, Pyrenees and some other mountain ranges in Spain. All of Romania's road tunnels are located on this road, including the longest road tunnel in Romania, at Bâlea, 887 m length. 

The road was inaugurated in 1974 and has a length of nearly 90 km, but its construction cost many lives as it was built during the communist regime and safety measures for workers were minimal. Still, it reminds me a lot of the Austrian Hochalpenstrasse and other high alpine roads (which are better maintained ).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ The highest road is in the Sierra Nevada, Southern Spain, leading up to 3400m, well over 700m higher than the highest Alpspasses.


----------



## wyqtor

^^ Yeah, I had a feeling. I think the Spanish engineers could go much higher as there are few glaciers (if any), and less snow in winter, so the road could be maintained.


----------



## radi6404

wyqtor said:


> Here are 2 links of sites with pictures of the most scenic road in Romania (and, dare I say, the whole of Eastern Europe), DN 7C, better known as the *Transfăgărăşan*.
> 
> It is named this way because it crosses the Făgăraş Mtns. (the highest mountains in the Carpathian range, besides the Slovakian Tatras). It reaches a maximum height of 2050 m above sea level at the tunnel near Lake Bâlea.
> 
> http://www.motoromania.com/index_files/DN7C.htm
> http://sabin.ro/gallery/album72
> 
> To my knowledge, it is the highest paved road in Europe outside of the Alps, Pyrenees and some other mountain ranges in Spain. All of Romania's road tunnels are located on this road, including the longest road tunnel in Romania, at Bâlea, 887 m length.
> 
> The road was inaugurated in 1974 and has a length of nearly 90 km, but its construction cost many lives as it was built during the communist regime and safety measures for workers were minimal. Still, it reminds me a lot of the Austrian Hochalpenstrasse and other high alpine roads (which are better maintained ).


the pictures look fucking awesome, i probably are going to visit that someday as i like mountaisn very much, but i woudn´t say the most scenic, you forgot the Rila mountain in Bulgaria, roads are going very close to high steep rockwalls etc, there´s a road to a artificial lake @ 2100m and you see the highest mountain form the road, 2925 m, the Musala, and also other steep high peaks and slopes, there are other roads (some not paved) in the Rila mountain which lead through beautiful valleys where noone has destroyed nature still since it isn´t possible to build skyslopes because the slopes are too steep.


----------



## wyqtor

Now for some pics and a video of the A2 - Autostrada Soarelui (Sun Motorway). It is named this way because it links Bucharest with Constanţa on the Black Sea coast. Unfortunately, it is still incomplete, the last section from Cernavodă to Constanţa is missing at the moment. Sadly, it is the only new motorway in operation (partially) constructed after the fall of communism. The only other motorway in use is the A1 from Bucharest to Piteşti.

There is also a 4-lane road that goes along the coast from Mamaia - just north of Constanţa - to Mangalia, near the border with Bulgaria. It passes through some resorts and villages and has plenty of at-grade intersections.



nebunul said:


>





cezarsab said:


> A2(sun Motorway) bucharest-Constanta





nebunul said:


> Video ... ignore all the dickheads at the end :bash:
> http://www.mt.ro/evenimente/filme/autostrada.html


----------



## twinsen

Chris1491 said:


> There is already a thread about Romania. You could have checked the list from the sticky thread.
> 
> Romania
> 
> So this one can be closed.


Sorry, my mistake - of course please moderators to close my thread or to delete it

:master::cheers1:


----------



## wyqtor

And finally, a very nice pic:



nebunul said:


>


I'm not 100% sure, but this appears to be the 4-lane road Bucharest - Ploieşti - Comarnic, part of DN1. In this case, the big mountains you see in front are the Bucegi Mountains. The road is extremely congested during holidays, especially after Comarnic where the road narrows. But it's definitely worth it - the sight of the mountains from the Prahova Valley is breathtaking and comparable to things you might see in the Alps.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

wyqtor said:


> And finally, a very nice pic:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but this appears to be the 4-lane road Bucharest - Ploieşti - Comarnic, part of DN1. In this case, the big mountains you see in front are the Bucegi Mountains. The road is extremely congested during holidays, especially after Comarnic where the road narrows. But it's definitely worth it - the sight of the mountains from the Prahova Valley is breathtaking and comparable to things you might see in the Alps.


I know areas nicer than the alps, views from the roads- Léon, CL (making up autonomous comuniteis sufexes)-Saldaña,CL-Cevera de Písiguera, CL-San Sebástian de Garabandal,CT (CA would gor for catalunha), but that's in Spain.

Romanis looks very nice.


----------



## wyqtor

DFM said:


> I know areas nicer than the alps, views from the roads- Léon, CL (making up autonomous comuniteis sufexes)-Saldaña,CL-Cevera de Písiguera, CL-San Sebástian de Garabandal,CT (CA would gor for catalunha), but that's in Spain.
> 
> Romanis looks very nice.


Yes, I'm sure there are a lot of beautiful mountain regions in Europe, I hope to visit as many as I can.


----------



## RawLee

I have a question regarding the Arad-Timisoara motorway..why is the road so curvy?
IMO,this way would not only be cheaper,but would also lower traffic in/near those cities,because international traffic wouldnt even go near them.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

When there is a motorway constructed in a remote area, economy grows bigtime. It is just that stimulating. I think that's the main reason why they constructed this motorway along both cities. 

And, you can easier acces the motorway from these cities for local residents, and it is easier to build a ringroad, and connect it to the A1.


----------



## amst

Here are some pics of A2, few days after it was open, in 2004.


----------



## amst

http://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0100ci2.jpg


----------



## amst

http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0069tw2.jpg

http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0099pw9.jpg


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I like the exit sign on that 2nd pic. It's simple and clear.


----------



## amst

Yes. It is simple and clear. But in general, signs in Romania can be misleading to a foreigner. Especially those in main cities, including Bucharest. For some reasons:

1. Signs within Bucharest usually indicate the nearest city but not the road number, and this could be confusing. For example, instead of DN2 which is one of the most important roads in Romania, there are sign for Urziceni, which is a small city close to Bucharest, on DN2. As I remember, the same is in Constanta where you can hardly find a clear sign towards A2 motorway.

2. There are no sings within a roundabout, in most of Romania. There are signs leading to the roundabout, but once you are in the roundabout, there are no exit signs. (few exceptions)

3. Few if any signs are above the road. And that could be a problem, especially on motorways and dual carriageway roads, if there is a strong traffic. Take A1 or A2. There are no signs above the road, only aside, and pretty small, I should add. 

Below, pics form DN2 (Bucharest - Suceava): Most of the road is 2 x 1 + emergency lane, although there are sections with 2 x 2 and no emergency lane. Traffic can be tricky on this road, due to the fact that most slow drivers use the emergency lane as a normal lane, which is very dangerous, although convenient for faster drivers in overtaking.

http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03375nk9.jpg

http://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03377ak4.jpg

http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03512oc6.jpg

http://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03520rb5.jpg

http://img373.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03522ny8.jpg

(excuse the dirty window!)

http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03398jv8.jpg

(road signs on DN2)


----------



## amst

DN7 road (Arad - Deva), probably the stupidest road in Romania. Very crowded, and 2 x 1 narrow lanes, for almost 150 km. No sight of a motorway, for at least 5-6 years!

http://img385.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img4914kw0.jpg

http://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img4916kh5.jpg


----------



## wyqtor

RawLee said:


> I have a question regarding the Arad-Timisoara motorway..why is the road so curvy?
> IMO,this way would not only be cheaper,but would also lower traffic in/near those cities,because international traffic wouldnt even go near them.


That is probably my biggest complaint about the Romanian motorway system.  If the motorway would follow a direct route, like you suggested, I would totally forgive the politicians from any insult on this forum. Because that way, it would pass exactly near my hometown and provide me with a fast link to Timisoara!

The route would then be Timisoara - Sannicolau Mare - Cenad - Mako - Szeged. And with the money they save from the reduced length they could just build a 50 km section from Arad to the main motorway. 

But to ask from Romanian politicians to think is just like asking pigs to fly.


----------



## x-type

i like those things in the middle which block seeing lights from cars in opposite direction. as far as i see, there are a lot of them in Romania!


----------



## radi6404

the bulgarian politicians are very very good in thinking, on projectmaps we have awesome shiny motorways everywhere, the fucking whroesons just don´t build them, fucking awful fuckers, they should finally start building the motorways i can´t wait anymore, and ocourse most activity should be on Struma motorway.


----------



## keber

1. This is thread about Romanian motorways.
2. You should be banned.hno:


----------



## amst

Chris1491 said:


> Also, 53km of Expressways are in use today. That will be 83km in the future (expansion of the Bucharest - Giurgu road to the Bulgarian border near Ruse).


That is somehow not true! I know there isn't a single km of expressway in the country! There is some upgrading on DN5 Bucharest - Giurgiu, but that doesn't look like a modern western expressway, but more like a normal dual carriageway with very wide lanes. 

The same is with DN1, Bucharest - Otopeni, in plain process of widening (2 x 3). They are building 3 new interchanges, but the 3 lanes are very narrow (especially on bridges).


----------



## amst

*About the motorways:*

*A1* doesn't meet the TEM international standards. Service Areas are a joke. Most of them are dangerously close to the actual road, with no actual exit ramps. The problem is that there are some gas stations on this motorway that are close to the traffic, and besides being a true menace they will have to be demolished since Romania will go to international road standards, starting next year.
Also on A1, poor signaling, poorly looking exits, very narrow exit lanes, no lights on the exit areas, not to mention a catastrophic entrance/exit in Bucharest with cars parked on the emergency lane, with a big but poorly signaled interchage (to both the city ring and a big commercial area). 

*A2 *however, has good quality asphalt, good exits (with lights), good signaling, but no gas stations and dirty parking areas with filthy toilets!

None of the two has a functional video surveillance system, which is quite unacceptable. 

This year, few km of motorway will be put in service, more exactly the Pitesti Ring on A1 and next year a remote section of A3 near Cluj (~50km). hno:


----------



## radi6404

amst said:


> That is somehow not true! I know there isn't a single km of expressway in the country! There is some upgrading on DN5 Bucharest - Giurgiu, but that doesn't look like a modern western expressway, but more like a normal dual carriageway with very wide lanes.
> 
> The same is with DN1, Bucharest - Otopeni, in plain process of widening (2 x 3). They are building 3 new interchanges, but the 3 lanes are very narrow (especially on bridges).



What´s expressway for you? For me a expressway has two limes each side and a middledivider.


----------



## amst

There is no middlediver and only at level crossings. Plus they run through cities and villages. That is not an expressway.


----------



## radi6404

amst said:


> There is no middlediver and only at level crossings. Plus they run through cities and villages. That is not an expressway.


Yeah, that´s not expressway.


----------



## amst

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=290879&page=39

Nice pics here from DN1 and A2.


----------



## wyqtor

x-type said:


> i like those things in the middle which block seeing lights from cars in opposite direction. as far as i see, there are a lot of them in Romania!


There will be a lot less once the gypsies finish stealing all of them.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

> *Second by-pass for Romania*
> 
> Romania is looking to build a second bypass project, colsting some €80 million, around the city of Bacau. The project is still in the early stages and is currently tendering out consultancy services.
> 
> The 30km bypass has been described as having roughly the same financial structure as the bypass planned for the city of Constanta.
> The EIB has signed a loan agreement with the Romanian government and there is a strong possibility that private investment will be sought.
> 
> Going down the PPP route is a strong possibility having looked at neighbouring countries using the same methods.
> 
> Daniel Dana, project developer at Hill International, which recently won a tender for consultancy services for the Constanta bypass, said: "We have submitted a proposal for Bacau bypass and are awaiting a response.
> 
> "However, there many issues surrounding projects in Romania, particularly political issues where projects take too long to be approved by the central government.
> 
> "There is also the fact that there is a lack of interest from private contractors to build and invest in these projects."


Nice to see Romania progressing. I hope this is the start for many more bypasses, so through traffic isn't clogging up the cities anymore.


----------



## kelvinyang

Chris1491 said:


> .
> 
> As of 2007, 264km of motorways were in use. By 2016 that amount should have been increased to 2004km. Also, 53km of Expressways are in use today.


What is the difference in definition between motorways and expressways in Romania?


----------



## wyqtor

kelvinyang said:


> What is the difference in definition between motorways and expressways in Romania?


Actually as far as I know there isn't a clear standard for expressways; some refer to any 2x2 national road as expressways - and usually these pass straight through villages!

Even though I am Romanian, I don't know much about the subject, perhaps someone else living closer to Bucharest can tell us more...


----------



## wyqtor

OK, I've asked my fellow Romanians on the Eastern European subforum, basically I was correct, there are no expressways at the moment but some will be built in the future:



keanu said:


> ^^ This is also a DN but it looks like an expressway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there are 5 planned real expressways like:
> DX Sibiu - Fagaras (80km)
> DX Turda - Sebes (80km parts of it is planned as motorway) [click for plan]
> DX Craiova - Pitesti (120km) [click for plan]
> DX Petea - Baia Mare (67 + 20 km)
> DX Arad Oradea (115km)


Also, I've read on a Romanian news site that expropriations for the Petea - Baia Mare express road are already underway.

That yellow sign in one of the pics: "Stop accidentelor. Viata are prioritate" means "Stop to the accidents. Life has priority". I've noticed they indeed place them in places where there are many accidents.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

> *Romanian road project*
> 
> Finnish consultant Pöyry is working on an engineering contract for the Romanian Road Administration. The contract is for the Sibiu - Fagaras express road and Pöyry’s share of the project is worth 7 million Euros, while it work in co-operation with a local partner. Linking Sibiu and Fagaras in the Transylvanian area in central Romania, this project provides a key update to the Romanian road network and will meet European Union standards. The road will be some 80km long and the total investment is estimated to be in the region of EUR 400 million. Pöyry's services include optimisation of the alignment, preliminary and tender design for the design and build contractor and site supervision.


:cheers:


----------



## cezarsab

^^^ pictures from craivo bucharest road....


----------



## magicfingers

Work on A3 highway is intensive. Bechtel is working hard to recover years of delay caused by government's renegotiation of contract (period during which work was stopped).
At this moment Bechtel is working on 2 sectors: Bors (near Hungarian border) - Suplacu de Barcau and Cluj-Napoca (Gilau) - Turda (approx. 40 Km).
Under political pressure Bechtel layed this year the first layer of asphalt on 3 Kiometers from Cluj Napoca - Turda sector. It appears this will be the first finished sector from A3 (Autostrada Transilvania) with an estimate date for opening to traffic in October-November 2008 even if the contract states the due date is 2010.
I'm looking forward to driving on this highway sector next year.


----------



## wyqtor

Welcome to the forum, Magic Fingers!


----------



## keanu

cezarsab said:


> ^^^ pictures from craivo bucharest road....


^^ no that's Craiova-Filiasi 2x2 lanes + 2x1 service


----------



## keanu

*Pitesti - Craiova*

a nice road


----------



## Qwert

That road looks like Slovakian roads. Although I hope the asphalt is not so bumpy there.


----------



## joce23

Other thread: *TRANSILVANIA MOTORWAY*

http://www.autostradatransilvania.ro


----------



## joce23

... and this is *Pitesti bypass*


----------



## Klausenburg

http://www.ziuadecj.ro/action/article?ID=9212

*A new highway will be built between Transylvania Highway and the town of Dej, crossing through Nokia plant in Jucu. It will have 75 Km, and will cost ~8 milion euros for each Km. I will begin in Gilau, will be linked with Transylvania Highway at Luna Interchange, will saround Cluj-Napoca by South, will pass near Cluj International Airport, and will continue towards Jucu and finaly Dej. The construction will start in April.*



> *Lucrările la “autostrada Nokia” încep în aprilie*
> 
> Lucrările la autostrada urbană Gilău-Jucu (cu extindere spre Dej) vor începe la finele lunii aprilie, au declarat pentru ZIUA de Cluj surse din administraţie. În total, autostrada va măsura 75 de kilometri. Costurile au fost evaluate la peste opt milioane de euro pe kilometru. Lucrarea va începe de la nodul rutier din localitatea Jucu.
> Compania Naţională de Autostrăzi şi Drumuri Naţionale din România (CNADNR) pregăteşte deja licitaţia pentru atribuirea lucrării de execuţie a autostrăzii urbane, au precizat surse din administraţie. Şi arhitectul judeţului, Radu Spânu, a confirmat că aprilie este termenul la care a fost programată începerea lucrărilor.
> 
> “Conform proiectului, lucrarea va debuta spre finele lui aprilie, începând de la nodul denivelat din localitatea Jucu”, a precizat arhitectul. Acesta a explicat că reprezentanţii companiei de proiectare Iptana trebuie să finalizeze studiul de fezabilitate până în martie, urmând ca mai apoi CNADNR să poată organiza licitaţia pentru execuţia lucrării.
> 
> Trebuie reamintit că autostrada urbană Gilău – Jucu măsura, în proiectul iniţial, peste 40 de kilometri, iar preţul de realizare a fost estimat la aproximativ 370.000.000 de euro.
> 
> Ulterior, s-a decis prelungirea autostrăzii spre Dej cu 35 de kilometri, costurile devenind aproape duble. Autostrada ar urma să se desfăşoare pe patru benzi. Porneşte din comuna Gilău, se intersectează cu nodul denivelat de drumuri de la capătul sudic al comunei Luna şi coboară dealurile până la sud de localitatea Floreşti, în zona unităţii militare.
> 
> Traseul parcurge mai departe zona Floreşti până la Cetatea Fetei. Apoi se îndreaptă spre municipiul Cluj-Napoca, prin Făget, în paralel cu centura ocolitoare a Primăriei – tronsonul sud. De aici, drumul ajunge în zona străzilor Câmpului şi E. Ionescu, intră pe strada C. Brâncuşi, H. Coandă şi zona Selgros.
> 
> Traversează Băile Someşeni şi intră în zona de locuinţe până la capătul pistei de aterizare-decolare a aeroportului, unde se întretaie cu intersecţia denivelată DN1C (Aurel Vlaicu, Traian Vuia). Ocoleşte apoi localităţile Sânicoară şi Apahida şi continuă prin Jucu spre Dej.


SOURCE: *Ziua de Cluj*


----------



## joce23

*EUR12.8 billion boost to Romania's economy offers new opportunities for property investors*
14th February 2008,By Andrea Harper, Deputy Editor, Property Secrets
http://www.propertysecrets.net/arti...pportunities_for_property_investors/1934.html

*€12.8billion is being invested in Romania's motorways to create the country's first national motorway network. *

As part of a strategy to improve the country's transport infrastructure, the Transport Ministry is now implementing a major motorway construction programme. *This aims to increase the motorway network from 114 kilometres to 2,319 kilometres by 2013*. In 2008, the target is to complete 809 kilometres of new motorway. 

This huge infrastructure project will provide the country with its first national motorway network. It will not only link the country's major cities but, essentially, also provide a link to Europe.

Critics have cited the lack of an adequate motorway network as a major obstacle holding back the Romanian economy. 

There have been claims that business investors, although attracted by Romania's highly skilled workforce and low manufacturing costs, have been deterred by the country's poor motorway infrastructure.

*Barriers removed*

The new motorway network will remove this barrier. It is seen as providing a major boost to the economy and a hugely important magnet for further FDI into the county. 

Although the capital has generally been the focus for FDI, an enhanced motorway network means business investors can choose from an even wider choice of locations.

Increased FDI will also lead to wealth creation and a greater demand for property. Not only is a prime location on the motorway network attractive to potential investors, it is also a desirable place for people to live as it is a great commuter area, with excellent transport links. 

The main motorway projects currently being implemented include:

Transilvania Motorway linking Brasov and Bors. Two sections, from Suplacu de Barcau to Bors (64km) and Campia Turzii to Gilau (54km) are due to be finished this year.

Work is due to start in March on the section between Mihaileati and Suplacu de Barcau (76km). This is expected to cost €489million. Work on the Gilau - Mihailesti section is scheduled to start this year and is estimated to cost €149million. Both sections are due to be completed in December 2011.

*This is currently the largest civil engineering project in Europe*, which started in 2004 and is due to complete in 2013. When finished, this four-lane highway will cover 415 kilometres, stretching from Brasov across to Oradea on the Romanian border with Hungary. It will link the cities of Brasov, Fagaras, Sighisoara, Targu Mures, Cluj Napoca, Zalau and Oradea.

The Ministry of Transport has currently allocated €520million for the project in 2008. Construction costs were originally set at €2.2billion for the total project, but with rising construction costs and increased land prices, there is speculation this could double.

*By the end of December 2007, the project directly employed 3,300 Romanians and more than 800 Romanian subcontractors.*










Bucharest to Brasov Motorway. February is the start date for the construction of the section from Bucharest to Maora Vlasiei (19km) and further work is planned on the Moara Vlasiei to Ploiesti section and the Comarnic - Brasov section.

This is part of a €1.6billion project, which is being funded by the Romanian Government.

This year, construction is due to start on a series of major by-pass schemes to link a number of Romanian cities with the motorway network. 

These include:

The Ploiesti Vest by-pass
The Constanta by-pass
Bucharest Northern by-pass
These will provide a missing link between the Sun Motorway, which runs from Bucharest to Constanta, through to the Bucharest to Pitesti Motorway.

Segments of the Pan-European Corridor, connecting Constanta to Bucharest and Sibiu to Nadlac, on the western border, are due to be built this year.

In 2009, another 180km of motorway will be completed, with 682km under construction. These figures will rise to 238 km of completed motorway in 2010, with work underway on a further 907km of new motorway.

By 2013, the aim is that Romania will have 2,139km of new motorway and 507km of new expressways.


The total estimated cost of building this new road infrastructure is €12.8billion.
Around €6.5billion is coming from the Romanian Government, with €1.5billion from the EU and €600 million from external loans.

The remaining shortfall of €4.2billion is expected to be paid through a private finance scheme, which will involve privatising parts of the motorway network. Companies can agree to cover construction costs for a section of new motorway and then charge an agreed toll.

Simon Blakeborough, Property Secrets' Investment Director, said: "€12.8billion is a truly huge investment. This road network is quite literally going to transform Romania's logistical landscape. I really see this as a massive boost for the economy long term. 

"Romania has been criticised in the past for its poor motorways and there have been claims this has put major investors off. But the government has responded and put in place this very progressive strategy to link up whole country with a national motorway network.

"A lot of Romania's third tier cities have fallen under the radar of property developers, but the new motorway network will certainly put them on the map. They present great investment opportunities as they will combine great locations with excellent transport links."


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Pretty impressive all these investments. A good start, i would say. Romania is currently the largest motorway construction site in Europe. But they also have a lot of catching up to do.

The expectations of the Romanian economy are high, because of it great potential factor.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Do you also have pics of the road signs? I like the Romanian road number shield, kinda like the US shields


----------



## dutchrom

Chriszwolle said:


> Do you also have pics of the road signs? I like the Romanian road number shield, kinda like the US shields


I will see if I can find something. I hope it for you. Unfortunately I did not had really the time to stop for it, due because it took me 9 hours to drive 450km from Cluj-Napoca -Bucuresti.

Perhaps I can find some of the Transfagarasan route, but than I really have to dig in the computer:nuts:

BTW You are quick with wegenform Unfortunately I can not get involved in that website, altough I wished. That because of my emailaccount. But at least you can copy/paste it. Tnx!


----------



## dutchrom

*Signs Romanian road*

@Chris,

Do you mean something like this?










This is on the east side of Sibiu (Hermannstadt) European Cultural City of 2007 ( I have to promote that city, because it is sooo beautiful and sooo good German!!  ) 
From here out you can choose to drive straight ahead to Bucharest through the Oltvalley....nice route over the river Olt included a lot of bridges. Or you can go left (like I did) heading to Brasov......the ski paradise.....

Hope you like it.


----------



## smokiboy

I'm just wondering if a motorway is planned from Calafat to Bucureşti? With the new bridge being built at Vidin it seems it would make sense - a southern route to Bucureşti. It could then be extended west through Bulgaria towards Beograd. I know this bridge is part of corridor 4 heading north - south.


----------



## x-type

RawLee said:


> Really?Good to know...but I yet to see one with my own eyes. I rarely travel on ordinary roads,and motorways dont have such crossings


i have even found a photo of that one in Nagyatad  here it is

btw, why is there none of these beside the road??


----------



## Verso

^^ What's happened to your jag? :lol:

Great pics, btw! :cheers:


----------



## dutchrom

*Targu Mures to Sighisoara route E60*

Next part: Targu Mures to Sighisoara route E60. Have fun!

Note: Sorry for the rain............







































































































































































































And here you will see the roundabout. Wenn you go left, you will drive through Sighisoara heading for Brasov. If you go right, you will heading for Medias and Sibiu.


----------



## Timon91

Great pics, thanks :cheers:


----------



## Rhemaxos

*Rehabilitation works on National Road no. 6*

Mehadia bypass under construction





Road rehabilitation works - concrete stabilized ballast and base layer course 





Existing deteriorated concrete slabs


----------



## dutchrom

Wow, great work over there. But for how long does this already take?

You know as well things goes slowly here....


----------



## lexut

Thank's, dutchrom!


----------



## Rhemaxos

dutchrom said:


> Wow, great work over there. But for how long does this already take?
> 
> You know as well things goes slowly here....


In the areas I took the pictures above the works are set for completion in 2008 (approx 52 km between Orsova and Domasnea). 

The rehabilitation of the entire NR 6 section from Craiova to Timisoara shall probably be finalized by 2011.


----------



## radi6404

Bulgarian people told me that it is awful to pass through Romania cause of bad roads, is it true that all the way from Hungary to Bulgaria the raods are awful?


----------



## commodore

radi6404 said:


> Bulgarian people told me that it is awful to pass through Romania cause of bad roads, is it true that all the way from Hungary to Bulgaria the raods are awful?


Why don't you came and see for yourself ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, that's what I heard too, they say it's better to drive through Serbia, because most of the route is a motorway. However, Romania seems to improve their roads, however, I think it will take a couple of years before all major roads are repaved, and perhaps decades before the entire road network is rehabilitated.


----------



## radi6404

They say Serbia is no comparison to Romania.


----------



## commodore

radi6404 said:


> Bulgarian people told me that it is awful to pass through Romania cause of bad roads, is it true that all the way from Hungary to Bulgaria the raods are awful?


DN5 - expressway between Bulgarian border (Rousse) and Bucharest:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There's a very detailed and large map available on wikipedia


----------



## dutchrom

@ Commodore

Nice road. And clean as well. For how long is it in this condition?


----------



## radi6404

But how is the road going to Kalafat for the Vidin border?


----------



## commodore

dutchrom said:


> @ Commodore
> 
> Nice road. And clean as well. For how long is it in this condition?


Since July 2007 if I'm not mistaken. It's a 2x2 lane expressway and in the near future it will be linked with Bucharest beltways.

@radi : I have no ideea about the actual condition of the road but as you can see below, a motorway is planned (black dotted line)to connect Timisoara - Lugoj-Calafat and Vidin using the future bridge over Danube. Still we have to wait for it until 2012~2015


----------



## ionutzyankoo

radi stop being like this. i drove through bulgaria and believe me you are waaay behind us in lots of things...i'm sure u understand what i mean


----------



## radi6404

NO, I don´t understand at all and I don´t mean to offend, but if you are so direct, what is worse here? Roads are very important for transit traffic and Bulgaria has better roads.


----------



## commodore

Bucharest to Arad (hungarian border): http://www.centraltourism.com/round_tour/index.php


----------



## radi6404

I´ve been told that the transit people going to Vidin border from Hungary don´t pass Bucharest.


----------



## RawLee

I'd think people use Serbia because of its north-south motorway,while in Romania,there's an east-west one,which does not exactly correspond to their destination's orientation...


----------



## amst

First of all, the road from bucharest to giurgiu in not an expressway. It is a plain dual carriageway road that looks very good because it is rather new. It is indeed a modern road, like the ones you would find in the west, with lots of roundabouts but clearly not an expressway. Romania does not have one km of expressway yet. Not even the new exit from Bucharest to Otopeni cannot be called an expressway. The sign of expressway (the little car on blue background) does not appear on any road.

Now, i can tell you that the main roads in romania are in a very very good condition considering the amount of truck traffic they sustain. Note that on one lane roads that pass through villages and small towns, you will never see this kind of traffic in any western country. It takes me about 7 hours from Bucharest to Nadlac (HU border). Yes, the roads are stupid and the motorways are there to dream upon  But that is another story.


----------



## ionutzyankoo

amst said:


> First of all, the road from bucharest to giurgiu in not an expressway. It is a plain dual carriageway road that looks very good because it is rather new. It is indeed a modern road, like the ones you would find in the west, with lots of roundabouts but clearly not an expressway. Romania does not have one km of expressway yet. Not even the new exit from Bucharest to Otopeni cannot be called an expressway. The sign of expressway (the little car on blue background) does not appear on any road.
> 
> Now, i can tell you that the main roads in romania are in a very very good condition considering the amount of truck traffic they sustain. Note that on one lane roads that pass through villages and small towns, you will never see this kind of traffic in any western country. It takes me about 7 hours from Bucharest to Nadlac (HU border). Yes, the roads are stupid and the motorways are there to dream upon  But that is another story.


This is indeed a well sustained (based on present day reality) and a well written post.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

7 hours for 600 km is not that bad.


----------



## commodore

amst said:


> First of all, the road from bucharest to giurgiu in not an expressway. It is a plain dual carriageway road that looks very good because it is rather new. It is indeed a modern road, like the ones you would find in the west, with lots of roundabouts but clearly not an expressway. Romania does not have one km of expressway yet. Not even the new exit from Bucharest to Otopeni cannot be called an expressway. The sign of expressway (the little car on blue background) does not appear on any road.
> 
> Now, i can tell you that the main roads in romania are in a very very good condition considering the amount of truck traffic they sustain. Note that on one lane roads that pass through villages and small towns, you will never see this kind of traffic in any western country. It takes me about 7 hours from Bucharest to Nadlac (HU border). Yes, the roads are stupid and the motorways are there to dream upon  But that is another story.


I don't know what is your understanding regarding the term expressway but for me expressway is lower then term highway not to mention motorway.
To give another example [bE85[/b] Bucharest - Buzau -Bacau - Roman is an expressway (drum expres).


----------



## wyqtor

^^No it's not; an expressway neither has at-grade intersections nor crosses through villages.


----------



## Verso

^^ Actually it can. As for villages, just count them out.


----------



## amst

No it cannot! The wikipedia link defines expressway on a global scale. We are talking about the definition as stated in romanian and european driving laws. So, to put it into short words, an expressway is a "small" motorway. NO at grades and no villages. More acute angles in curves and slopes, a driving speed at maximum 100km/h (in RO) and so on... Check out the slovenian thread, or the polish one. You will find pictures of expressways there.


----------



## Verso

amst said:


> Check out the slovenian thread. You will find pictures of expressways there.


I know, I took them.


----------



## dutchrom

amst said:


> First of all, the road from bucharest to giurgiu in not an expressway. It is a plain dual carriageway road that looks very good because it is rather new. It is indeed a modern road, like the ones you would find in the west, with lots of roundabouts but clearly not an expressway. Romania does not have one km of expressway yet. Not even the new exit from Bucharest to Otopeni cannot be called an expressway. The sign of expressway (the little car on blue background) does not appear on any road.
> 
> Now, i can tell you that the main roads in romania are in a very very good condition considering the amount of truck traffic they sustain. Note that on one lane roads that pass through villages and small towns, you will never see this kind of traffic in any western country. It takes me about 7 hours from Bucharest to Nadlac (HU border). Yes, the roads are stupid and the motorways are there to dream upon  But that is another story.


How the hack are u doin' 7 hours from Bucharest to Nadlac???!!!
I do Cluj-Bucharest Nortch via Tg Mures-Sighisoara-Brasov in 9 hours!
What do I do wrong? :bash:


----------



## amst

you don't drive at night!


----------



## amst

A1 motorway, pitesti bypass:


----------



## amst




----------



## amst

Road to Vidraru lake.


----------



## Rhemaxos

amst said:


> No it cannot! The wikipedia link defines expressway on a global scale. We are talking about the definition as stated in romanian and european driving laws. So, to put it into short words, an expressway is a "small" motorway. NO at grades and no villages. More acute angles in curves and slopes, a driving speed at maximum 100km/h (in RO) and so on... Check out the slovenian thread, or the polish one. You will find pictures of expressways there.


you're right...

check also:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15551348&postcount=970


----------



## Timon91

^^A while ago some horses broke loose on the A7 near Groningen :lol:


----------



## SeanT

Timon91 said:


> ^^A while ago some horses broke loose on the A7 near Groningen :lol:


 :nuts: "Groningen" as in Romania??? :cheers:


----------



## Timon91

^^Nah, just Groningen in the Netherlands 

Is there a Groningen in Romania? I knew there was one in Germany (Sachsen-Anhalt AFAIK)


----------



## SeanT

I´m not sure, I didn´t know about the german one either.hno:


----------



## ionutzyankoo

There isn't any groningen in Ro, but we can rename a town if you guys want :nuts:


----------



## Timon91

AFAIK there is no other "Abcoude" in the world. In fact, it's the only town in the world that starts with "abc" and ends with "de" 

But we're getting OT hno:


----------



## Verso

Timon91 said:


> In fact, it's the only town in the world that starts with "abc" and ends with "de"


Wow, indeed.


----------



## wyqtor

ionutzyankoo said:


> There isn't any groningen in Ro, but we can rename a town if you guys want :nuts:


Groningeni.


----------



## radi6404

Wiqtor, there are great mountains in Romania, there is one very steep mountain ridge with a town on google earth displayed called Busteni, can you link me any pics because the mountains are very steep there and look impressive.


----------



## panda80

radi6404 said:


> Wiqtor, there are great mountains in Romania, there is one very steep mountain ridge with a town on google earth displayed called Busteni, can you link me any pics because the mountains are very steep there and look impressive.


indeed busteni is located under bucegi mountains, most popular mountain area in romania.here there are well known resorts of sinaia, busteni and predeal.nearby u can find the beautiful town of brasov, with a great medieval center, and the resort of poiana brasov.the most important road in romania(DN1) links bucharest with brasov through prahova valley, passing through sinaia,busteni,predeal.here is a good link with lots of photos:
http://alpinet.org/main/poteci/foto_ro_t_fotografii-muntii-bucegi_zonaid_19.html


----------



## radi6404

Thanks for the information, it looks impressive there, in Bulgaria there aren´t as extrem mountains except one place in the rila mountain where there are a few peaks as steep as that and with very hard to climb rockwalls but except that there is no such landscape, I might visit busteni someday because it´s not so far away and the landscape is really impressive. Any Romanian who was to bestuni would be dissapointed with all Bulgarian mountainresorts except the Rila monastery and Rilska valley where the landscape is similar to southtyrol but only there.


----------



## ionutzyankoo

wyqtor said:


> Groningeni.


That's one heck of a town name. Let's change Tăuţii Măgherăuş into that...:nuts:


----------



## Timon91

^^If you want a nice name for a town, you should adopt Gasselternijveenschemond instead


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No,

Westerhaarvriezenveenschewijk.


----------



## Timon91

Gasselternijveenschemond is sometimes called Gasselterboerveenschemond, a typical Romanian name


----------



## panda80

radi6404 said:


> Thanks for the information, it looks impressive there, in Bulgaria there aren´t as extrem mountains except one place in the rila mountain where there are a few peaks as steep as that and with very hard to climb rockwalls but except that there is no such landscape, I might visit busteni someday because it´s not so far away and the landscape is really impressive. Any Romanian who was to bestuni would be dissapointed with all Bulgarian mountainresorts except the Rila monastery and Rilska valley where the landscape is similar to southtyrol but only there.


why are u saying that?i was in pirin one year ago and was impressed, i climbed vihren peak from vihren chalet and it was quite a trek.rila and pirin look gorgeous from e-79 nationalroad.


----------



## wyqtor

radi6404 said:


> Wiqtor, there are great mountains in Romania, there is one very steep mountain ridge with a town on google earth displayed called Busteni, can you link me any pics because the mountains are very steep there and look impressive.


This might be a bit OT though I'll also add that National Road 1, the most congested road in Romania, passes right through the center of this awesome town. Crossing the main street usually takes a few minutes, as far as I can remember.

I've been visiting Busteni with my family since I was 3 years old, and we all agree it is the most beautiful place in our country. Unfortunately, nowadays from western Romania it takes just as much time (if not less) to reach Kaprun in Austria which is probably double the distance. This due to chronic lack of motorways.

The Romanian wikipedia has a few awesome pictures: http://ro.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buşteni

EDIT: I've also found some cool ones on Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=busteni


----------



## ElviS77

Verso said:


> Bucharest-Constanţa motorway.


Do you or anyone else know whether the A2 is finished all the way to Constanta? When I was there about two years ago, the only place it was finished was in a (then) brand new Romanian road atlas... I'll see if I can dig up some pictures from that trip, we went all around the country - the Transfaragas, D1, D2, along the Black Sea coast and on a mix of local, regional and national/E roads up to Suceava close to the Ukrainian border. We visited Bucuresti, Sinaia, Brasov and Sighisoara, really nice places, and we traversed anything from motorways (or, rather, a motorway...) to rocky (really!) local roads where I thought 15 kph would shake the rented Mondeo to bits. In between, basically everything. Possibly the craziest section was from Bran Castle to Curtea de Arges: Partly an E road which even Norweigan road engineers would be ashamed of, partly an insane concrete road (the 73C) with an up to 50 cm height difference between the two lanes. In one place, about 15 metres of the road was simply missing - there was only a big dirt hole. We were considering turning back until a brand new BMW 7-series blasted across the missing section, doing about 60 kph. Then, we dared to creep across very slowly. In short, a splendid trip, and driver mentality was not as insane as expected.


----------



## Verso

^ It's not yet completely finished.


----------



## ionutzyankoo

The contract for the Cernavoda-Medgidia section of A2 was signed yesterday with Colas. The section Medgidia-Constanta is awarded and the contract will be signed until the end of the year. Constanta motorway by-pass (Agigea-Ovidiu) was awarded to Astaldi (dunno if the contract was signed yet).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Google translate makes some funny translations. Are these proper translations?

Targu Mures => Sheffield
Lugoj => Pietermaritzburg
Baia Mare => Birmingham
Turda => Athens
Pitesti => Nottingham
Bistrita => Bolton
Suceava => Stockport


----------



## RawLee

ChrisZwolle said:


> Google translate makes some funny translations. Are these proper translations?
> 
> Targu Mures => Sheffield
> Lugoj => Pietermaritzburg
> Baia Mare => Birmingham
> Turda => Athens
> Pitesti => Nottingham
> Bistrita => Bolton
> Suceava => Stockport


GT doesnt translate them for me :dunno: , not even to german...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

direct GT link


----------



## wyqtor

ChrisZwolle said:


> Google translate makes some funny translations. Are these proper translations?
> 
> Targu Mures => Sheffield
> Lugoj => Pietermaritzburg
> Baia Mare => Birmingham
> Turda => Athens
> Pitesti => Nottingham
> Bistrita => Bolton
> Suceava => Stockport


:lol::lol::lol: These translations are completely stupid. :nuts:

Though a motorway Turda - Athens would be really great, as well as Lugoj - Pietermaritzburg and Baia Mare - Birmingham -> they got to build a road tunnel under the Channel for that though


----------



## jpeter

Can somebody post me a picture from Speed Limits in Romania? Thanks


----------



## Nightwolf

wdw35 said:


> For the Romanian users, we are waiting for you to join and contribute to this new forum regarding road infrastructure development in Romania:
> 
> http://vremautostrazi.forumotion.net/
> 
> There is also an English section at the end of the forum.
> 
> Cheers!


I registered also.


In general romanian roads have gotten better since 2004, between 1993 and 2004 the roads here were like after bombing and not very wide.

I live in south-west of Romania and here the European roads are modernized and in good shape, the rest are just in drivable condition and not modernized, hopefully the express road Craiova-Pitesti will begin construction shortly.

The politicians made promise to Ford which will upgrade a existing automobile plant in Craiova, that they will have clear road to the Black Sea port of Constanta and that means they need to build that express road fast.

As for highways I don't see major improvements, we have the same politicians no matter which party is in power so until the communist generation of politicians gets replaced with capitalist I don't see how things will improve too much.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What happened to the Vrem Autostrazi forum? Link's dead.


----------



## Timon91

^^It works for me


----------



## nebunul

December ... *E60 * Cluj-Napoca - Targu-Mures (via Turda)


----------



## Radish2

That road looks great, very new.


----------



## Mateusz

If just concrete barrier could be on whole length...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nah, I never understood the phobia against non-divided highways. Okay, they're a little less safe, but many countries don't use them, like the United States and Germany. 

Construction of a divider shouldn't be too much problems though. Quite some Romanian roads are like this. The E60 (DN1) will be replaced by the A1 and A3 anyway.


----------



## Sponsor

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nah, I never understood the phobia against non-divided highways. Okay, they're a little less safe, but many countries don't use them, like the United States and Germany.


Isn't this separating barrier caused just by dangerous curve?


----------



## panda80

update photos from construction works of transylvania motorway near cluj:
http://www.autostradatransilvania.ro/photos/1/4/12/2008/Constructie.html
unfortunately now winter has come and works are reduced to a minimum.


----------



## amst

The Transportation Minister said that no km of Transilvania Motorway will open in 2009. So no Cluj sector this year.


----------



## panda80

yes, the deadline for 2b(campia turzii-cluj) and 3c(suplacu de barcau-bors) is february 2010.hope bechtel will manage to finish these sections on time.


----------



## panda80

pictures from some romanian roads.taken during my new year eve trip to zarnesti(brasov county).i put comments under each photo, telling where the photo was taken.i shot some wonderful winter landscapes, radi will sure like them.
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/RomanianRoads27dec200801ian2009#


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Great pictures, thanks for posting. I noticed you took the DN10, it is said to be one of the most beautiful roads in Romania, and that might be true. 

But the North may be very beautiful too, but I haven't seen much pictures from there yet.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice roads


----------



## Radish2

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nah, I never understood the phobia against non-divided highways. Okay, they're a little less safe, but many countries don't use them, like the United States and Germany.
> 
> Construction of a divider shouldn't be too much problems though. Quite some Romanian roads are like this. The E60 (DN1) will be replaced by the A1 and A3 anyway.


I don´t feel save on non divided highways, in Bulgaria and Romania idiots regularly use the 3rd lane to overtake and not that I do but I see how they almost crash with other vehicles and other vehicles have to slow down because of them, and that takes place every 10 minutes at least on such roads in Bulgaria at least.


----------



## ionutzyankoo

I saw three options: A100, A0 or AC (autostrada centura). What they will choose, I don't know


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Northeastern Romania:



nebunul said:


> *Tur *-> PNeamt -> TG Neamt -> Falticeni -> Suceava
> *Retur *-> Cotnari -> Iasi -> PNeamt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cetatea Neamtului (undeva in mijlocul dealului din planul indepartat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Stop over … o ciorba … o cafea
> 
> 
> Cetatea Neamtului (stanga jos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iulius Mall (Suceava)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intrare Iasi


----------



## nebunul

^^ oiiiiiiii !!! you're sooo quick :lol: :cheers:


ChrisZwolle said:


> Northeastern Romania:


*^^ ^^ ...*


----------



## nebunul

nebunul said:


> *DN15, DN15 D, E85 (DN2)* (DN= Drum National ("National Road"))
> DN15D Roman-PiatraNeamt … *Dead giant*:nuts: … laying on his back … use your imagination :weird:


^^ btw http://www.fotografii.4my.ro/categories.php?cat_id=41&page=2



Mateusz said:


> What number will have new *ringroad* of Bucharest ?


^^ Update http://semaparc.blogspot.com/


----------



## nebunul

Brasov - Tg. Secuiesc


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice video 

People have trouble staying inside their lane though


----------



## nebunul

^^ yeah ... I'm afraid that's the case :bash:


^^ Piatra_neamt-Bicaz ... use *HQ*


----------



## nebunul

nebunul said:


> *DN15, DN15 D, E85 (DN2)* (DN= Drum National ("National Road"))
> 
> 
> 
> *Piatra-Neamt – Bacau (DN15)*


^^ NE Romania ... DN15 Piatra-Neamt exit (*Drum Bun* ) ... towards Bacau. See in *HD*


----------



## wdw35

Nice PR video for the Autostrada Transilvania:

http://www.autostradatransilvania.ro/videos/2/4/2009/5/607/Autostrada-Transilvania.html


----------



## nebunul

BND said:


> DN 12C through Bicaz Canyon (Cheile Bicazului, Békás-szoros):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


^^ http://www.csvd.ro/panoblog/360-romania/lanscape-and-scenery/bicaz-canyon/


----------



## nebunul

Use *HQ* :cheers:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxvFdATa3Hk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEVdP8uVKIA&feature=related


----------



## and802

*DN7 road conditions - potholes ?*

good day Colleagues,

how about the DN7 road conditions (starting from Hungarian border) ? any potholes ? is it possible to drive safely ? 

apologises for my ignorance. last year I was driving around Southern Bukovina and honestly saying the roads were FULL of potholes. could not drive faster than 40 kph. do not get/take me wrong but those road conditions were just horrible. I come from Poland so I am not a common westerner who is surprised by anything which is out of order...

my personal feeling is that DN7 as it is quite important to Romanian economy is well maintained in comparison to Bukovina roads, but it is always better to ask than to discover ...

BTW I was 4 times in Romania on my holidays, and I must I say I love the country. 
I hope I offended nor Romanian neither westerner with my findings


----------



## wdw35

No potholes, only very heavy traffic, which makes it equaly dangerous and annoying.


----------



## and802

*DN7*



wdw35 said:


> No potholes, only very heavy traffic, which makes it equaly dangerous and annoying.


heavy traffic ? I can live with. in Poland this is more than obvious.

my only concern was potholes, since this time I am visiting Romania in a car with a baby and very low profile tyres (dangerous mixture), and this could easily finish my trip before I reach the target - Bulgaria.

coming back to DN7 and heavy traffic. any particular aera I should be aware of ? any part of the route I should skip or do it at nighttime ?

or maybe my assumption is completely wrong ? maybe I should come from Poland to Bulgaria via Serbia. the reason to chose DN7 is to avoid annyoing border checkpoints... how would you guys travel from PL to BG ?


----------



## wyqtor

and802 said:


> or maybe my assumption is completely wrong ? maybe I should come from Poland to Bulgaria via Serbia. the reason to chose DN7 is to avoid annyoing border checkpoints... how would you guys travel from PL to BG ?


I would take the Autoput through Serbia in almost all circumstances, but it depends a bit on which part of Bulgaria you want to go to. If it is Sofia, then definitely the Serbian route is better because there is no bridge over the Danube until Giurgiu/Ruse, directly to the south of Bucharest. So you will still wait at the RO/BG border for the ferry.


----------



## and802

wyqtor said:


> ... but it depends a bit on which part of Bulgaria you want to go to.



yes, forgotten that fact. Sozopol (near Burgas) is my destination.

you mentioned a Serbia's motorway. how about border-crossing queues ? is it something I should stay away from ? or at least I would spend pointless/endless hours staring at no-humour customer officers ?


----------



## nitz

and802 said:


> you mentioned a Serbia's motorway. how about border-crossing queues ? is it something I should stay away from ? or at least I would spend pointless/endless hours staring at no-humour customer officers ?


I don't know about the Belgrade to Sofia crossing, but last month I experienced little traffic and fast service (5-10 minutes delay) at other Serbian border crossings. The big exception was Zagreb to Belgrade motorway, with heavy traffic and ~1hour delay. You should check if your insurance (green card 3rd party and CASCO) covers Serbia.

If you choose Romania, you'll probably drive DN7+A1+DN5. The 700 km route has heavy truck traffic all round and 2/3 of it is a 2x1 road (except some parts around Sibiu, the A1 motorway Pitesti-Bucuresti, and Bucuresti-Giurgiu which is 2x2). 

You might encounter traffic jams on the Bucharest beltway which connects A1 with DN5 (about 20km, currently being upgraded from 2x1 to 2x2; expect to take 30 min to 1h on weekdays).


----------



## and802

nitz said:


> If you choose Romania, you'll probably drive DN7+A1+DN5. The 700 km route has heavy truck traffic all round and 2/3 of it is a 2x1 road (except some parts around Sibiu, the A1 motorway Pitesti-Bucuresti, and Bucuresti-Giurgiu which is 2x2).


many thanks for update.

last thing. how about Ruse border crossing ? am I going to expect long-lasting queue ? or you would go for another border crossing. is there any other RO/BG bridge crossing over Danube river worthy to try out ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

and802 said:


> is there any other RO/BG bridge crossing over Danube river worthy to try out ?


No, there isn't any other hno:

The Ruse one is the first one east of Serbia.


----------



## and802

ChrisZwolle said:


> No, there isn't any other hno:
> 
> The Ruse one is the first one east of Serbia.


sh*t, then it means Schengen Treaty guys should build some bridges at first instead of hassle-free border transportation agreements. although I am not a professional transportation expert I recon this would be a serious problem in the nearest future.

or maybe it is cheaper to engage Serbia in EU games ? just a joke ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They are building a road/railbridge near Vidin if I'm correct.


----------



## and802

*PL vs. RO/BG reality*



ChrisZwolle said:


> They are building a road/railbridge near Vidin if I'm correct.



and my experience is whispering to my ear it will take ages as in Poland ... right ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, no offense to our Romanian and Bulgarian friends, but the area is indeed in one of the most corrupt regions of the European Union, so funding and construction are issues. 

Here's a wikipedia article about the bridge:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calafat-Vidin_Bridge


----------



## and802

well, I live in Poland and since 1989 main ammo of each government was highways construction. now I think there is a plan (almost doable) of covering Poland with modern transportation network by the end of 2012. I believe now if it comes construction there is NO corruption at all (public bidding system is quite complicated and should reveal all inconsistencies). the disadvantage of that is it takes ages. you as a bidder can really slow down the process if you loose the bid. you can go to the commercial court and protest it. in some cases the bids were cancelled and POlish Road Authorities had to do it from scratch.... well this goes beyond this thread, at least Romanian one. 

the reason I am putting it to your attention is that once you fight over the corruption in Romania you will face the reality which is not velvet...

by the way let me tell you how I can recognize the progess in Poland. It was officialy annouced that for last two years there were signed construction contracts for 400 km of motorways and another 400 km of expressways. this brings me to the conclusion one day my kids would benefit of it. how about Romania ? how much are you advanced ?


----------



## bozata90

and802 said:


> many thanks for update.
> 
> last thing. how about Ruse border crossing ? am I going to expect long-lasting queue ? or you would go for another border crossing. is there any other RO/BG bridge crossing over Danube river worthy to try out ?


If there is queue at all, it will be fast moving - there is a one-stop control in force between Bg and RO...

For the bridges - there are plans for one or two more bridges (after the Vidin-Calafat one), but there is a general geo-politics question: these are not a priority on the Romanian side, since they do not want to shift the traffic going to Constata to land... they will lose their profit... Bulgaria, too has not got a first-class road infrastructure in its North - especially the north-south routes (I mean there are no motorways there - this is our fault).


----------



## and802

bozata90 said:


> there is a general geo-politics question: these are not a priority on the Romanian side, since they do not want to shift the traffic going to Constata to land... they will lose their profit... Bulgaria, too has not got a first-class road infrastructure in its North - especially the north-south routes (I mean there are no motorways there - this is our fault).


looks like both governments forgot of tourism income. 

my appeal to citziens of Romania & Bulgaria: send key-players of your politican arenas for holidays in Spain/Italy/Austria/Croatia/Greece to open their eyes how much money their governments make on tourists. 

now seriously. I understand politicans are fully aware. the question is what makes them do that ?


http://www.worldmapper.org/posters/worldmapper_map25_ver5.pdf


----------



## panda80

and802 said:


> by the way let me tell you how I can recognize the progess in Poland. It was officialy annouced that for last two years there were signed construction contracts for 400 km of motorways and another 400 km of expressways. this brings me to the conclusion one day my kids would benefit of it. how about Romania ? how much are you advanced ?


Romania is also progressing, but at a slower pace.This year 42km of motorway will be opened, next year 80-90km and in 2011 probably more than 150.Then, it's very possible to open between 100 and 200km every year till 2015.These are my previsions.
About the road in romania: DN7 is very good regarding road surface, better then hungarian 43 national road.the road has been rehabilitated recently, you may still experience some works, but in general the road is finished.I've been last week on the whole road from nadlac to bucharest.I don't think is better to travel by night because trucks are allowed to travel only by night.So you can experience the same traffic.But you can do the distance from nadlac to bucharest in 9 hours.
If you come from Poland you can also choose the following road:
poprad-miskolc-debrecen-oradea- cluj-napoca -sighisoara-brasov-bucharest road(DN1+DN13).
From cluj napoca to bucharest you can go also via alba iulia-sebes-sibiu-pitesti road(DN1+DN13).In both case the road condition is good, without potholes.


----------



## and802

many thanks !

good luck with your motoway plan (the same goes to Poles, cause we are in the same awful conditions)


----------



## nebunul

and802 said:


> and my experience is whispering to my ear it will take ages as in Poland ... right ?


Well as Chris said, is U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=38235740





and802 said:


> Southern Bukovina and honestly saying the roads were FULL of potholes.


^^ Unfortunately you cannot get any worse than SBucovina roads :bash: I hope you took E85 afterwards


...

^^^^


----------



## Miguel_PL

and802 said:


> many thanks !
> 
> good luck with your motoway plan (the same goes to Poles, cause we are in the same awful conditions)


We are NOT in the same conditions!


----------



## wyqtor

Miguel_PL said:


> We are NOT in the same conditions!


Yes, unfortunately for us Poland is very much ahead in motorway construction, and it also has this 2x2 road linking Warsaw and Katowice. The big majority of our cities are still connected by jammed 2 laned roads. hno:


----------



## and802

nebunul said:


> ^^ Unfortunately you cannot get any worse than SBucovina roads :bash: I hope you took E85 afterwards


actually I do not remember E85, the really worst was in the time of my visit a road between Bicaz Gorges and Pink Lake (Lacu Rosu).


----------



## nebunul

^^ yeah quite bad. btw potholes have been repaired lately; but still hno: it needs to be fully rehabilitated 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeR7U0ThJeM&feature=fvw

E85 (DN2) 450km) is quite OK but goes through many villages hno:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6V79fRwBdo


----------



## nebunul

PS Drive through Brasov http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys07KQcWwg0


----------



## and802

*Brasov*



nebunul said:


> PS Drive through Brasov http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys07KQcWwg0



it was on 07/2001 last time I was in Braşov/Kronstadt/Brassó. as I can recall road conditions from the past I am able to spot the difference !


----------



## nebunul

and802 said:


> it was on 07/2001 last time I was in Braşov/Kronstadt/Brassó. as I can recall road conditions from the past *I am able to spot the difference* !


2009 is *better *... I hope :lol:


Cheia - Brasov (1)





Cheia - Brasov (2)





Cheia - Brasov (3)


----------



## and802

that guy is driving too fast I am afraid, cannot notice road conditions

no, seriously, very nice route, perfect conditions, maybe to windy, but what to do - Carpatian mountains !


----------



## nebunul

and802 said:


> that *guy is driving too fast *I am afraid, cannot notice road conditions!


^^ I have to *agree* hno:


----------



## panda80

the videos are between maneciu and cheia on DN1A, and the chronological order is 2-1-3.In the third video, one can see the entrance in cheia.Indeed this road is very pictuoresque, and asphalt is very good.


----------



## commodore

*Newest section of A1 motorway. Watch in HD*


----------



## bebe.2006

A very nice road. Thanks for the video.


----------



## need_alex

the road in Romania it wiil be very good, european standard, in 3 or 4 years. U will see.
:banana:


----------



## commodore

*Some pics taken on the same motorway*

35 km away from Bucharest








City of Pitesti on the left








End of motorway


----------



## nebunul

_
link http://www.masini.sh/images/hartarutiera.jpg_


----------



## Qwert

^^Nice, but what those blue/green/red lines mean?


----------



## nebunul

*- restriction >3.5t (Sat &Sun & Bank Holidays; all year)*
*- restriction >7.5t (15 June-15 Sept; Bank Holidays(all year))*
*- restriction >7.5t (Sat &Sun & Bank Holidays; all year)*


----------



## nebunul

BTW some pictures I took last week on *DN15B*
















_PoianaTeiului _viaduct


_Ceahlau_ mountain (_Toaca Peak_) ... seen from the ^^ viaduct


(_Toaca Peak_) ^^




















On the other side of the mountain


----------



## msz2

^^You have good motorway standards.:lol:


----------



## panda80

Here are some pictures from DN7C from Pitesti to Balea Lac.
DN7C is one of the most spectacular roads in the country passing through Fagaras Mountains(the highest in Romania), at an altitude of 2034m, reached exactly at Balea Lac.
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/Transfagarasan#


----------



## ionutzyankoo

msz2 said:


> ^^You have good motorway standards.:lol:


I didn't get it...:hm:


----------



## Verso

Those pics are really beautiful, it doesn't matter the road isn't a motorway. I particularly like the last photo.


----------



## earth intruder

beautiful landscape 
do have a current map of existing motorways and under construction?


----------



## nebunul

^^ +/_ few years :nuts::lol: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roads_in_Romania
Ignore A4 and A5 :nuts:


----------



## earth intruder

thanks


----------



## Mateusz

What kind of road U/C is between Satu Mare and Baia Mare ?


----------



## ionutzyankoo

It's only a project of an expresway linking Baia Mare-Satu Mare and the future hungarian M49.


----------



## Mateusz

ionutzyankoo said:


> I didn't get it...:hm:


Nah, jut sarcasm I guess, everyone can see it is just national road ^^


----------



## nebunul

Transilvania Motorway update http://www.autostradatransilvania.ro/photos/1/4/8/2009/Constructie.html


Claudiopolis said:


>





Claudiopolis said:


>






Claudiopolis said:


>





Claudiopolis said:


>


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is that near Cluj?


----------



## panda80

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is that near Cluj?


Yes, it's the section Turda-Cluj West, we hope it will be ready till the end of the year, because it's a very important section, that will function also as a bypass for Cluj for those coming from bucharest and willing to go to oradea and hungary.


----------



## nebunul

^^
*PM Emil Boc: We now have the guarantee that, on the Romanian National Day (1 December), the 42 km of Autostrada Transilvania will be completed*

August 17, 2009 - www.hotnews.ro


"At this moment, as I said, we have the guarantee that on the Romanian National Day the 42 km of motorway between Turda and Gilau will be completed and Cluj residents will be rid of the heavy traffic that has been causing them nightmares for so many a year ", declared Prime Minister Emil Boc. This Friday the head of the Executive visited the Transilvania motorway site, „to ensure that our promises are kept ".

Here are some of the Prime Minister’s standout statements:
• We have come to make sure our promises are kept 
• Utilities have all been relocated, there is no longer any impediment in this respect 
• Secondly, 30 km of asphalt binder course has already been laid, with the wearing course to soon follow suit 
• The viaducts scheduled for completion up to this moment are finalized. The most complex viaduct is ready. 
• At this moment, as I said, we have the guarantee that on the Romanian National Day the 42 km of motorway between Turda and Gilau will be completed and Cluj residents will be rid of the heavy traffic that has been causing them nightmares for so many years. 
• However in order to achieve this goal, we will be all-eyes on the works, which are complex, given our Transilvanian relief. 
• Minister Radu Berceanu has been making miraculous efforts to provide financing for infrastructure works, both here on this project and throughout Romania.
• Without money pumped into the economy, infrastructure and investment we will not be able to re-launch the country on the path to growth.

http://www.autostradatransilvania.r...utostrada-Transilvania-will-be-completed.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They think they can turn this into a motorway in just 3.5 months?


----------



## wdw35

edit


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If you say so... I've seen similar projects in Switzerland take like 10 years to complete. Similar structures, though the terrain may be somewhat more difficult than in the relatively flat surroundings of Cluj.


----------



## nebunul

^^ ^^ *DN15D* Piatra-Neamt-Roman 
















Ingenious advertising on the side of the road :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Good old Bukovina 

Are there many tourists in that area? I heard those Moldovian monasteries are quite stunning.


----------



## nebunul

^^  www.romanianmonasteries.org
http://www.romanianmonasteries.org/bucovina/bucovina-geography


----------



## wdw35

ChrisZwolle said:


> If you say so... I've seen similar projects in Switzerland take like 10 years to complete. Similar structures, though the terrain may be somewhat more difficult than in the relatively flat surroundings of Cluj.


My statement was based on the speed they previously completed such structures. Once pier heads are done, it's pretty much over.

I'm more concerned about this:

http://www.autostradatransilvania.r...onul-P4--partea-dreapta--de-la-km-50-600.html

As you can see, they are still doing some piling. And it is a viaduct (about 600 m long!) that is supposed to be in the section finished this year. 
THAT will be a real challenge!


----------



## panda80

ChrisZwolle said:


> Good old Bukovina
> 
> Are there many tourists in that area? I heard those Moldovian monasteries are quite stunning.


In fact DN15D from Roman to Piatra Neamt is not in Bukovina, but a little bit to the south.Bukovina is a more mountainous region, whose monasteries, placed on Unesco World Heritage List attracts many tourists.It's a beautiful region both from natural and cultural point of view.


----------



## and802

ChrisZwolle said:


> Good old Bukovina
> 
> Are there many tourists in that area? I heard those Moldovian monasteries are quite stunning.



I can assure you this place is worthy to visit. I was driving around Southern Bukovina in 2007 and it is like a 5 day trip full of interesting places (monasteries + beautiful surroundings). but roads that time...


----------



## panda80

and802 said:


> I can assure you this place is worthy to visit. I was driving around Southern Bukovina in 2007 and it is like a 5 day trip full of interesting places (monasteries + beautiful surroundings). but roads that time...


Also roads improved a lot since then, DN17 was fully rehabilitated and it's a pleasure to drive and also I think rehabilitation works started on DN18.Maybe someone from that area can tell us exactly if works started or not, because I haven't been through there since april 2008.


----------



## nebunul

^^ Romania - Suceava - Clit  
 

 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexxius/


----------



## areal51

*A2 - Autostrada Soarelui ("Sun Motorway")*

Pics between Bucuresti and Drajna (100km):

1.










2.
East of Bucharest










3.
going to A2










4.








centura = belt


5.
the bypass of Bucharest










6.










7.
1st exit: Fundulea


----------



## areal51

8.










9.
2nd exist: Lehliu Gara (gara = railway station)










10.










11.










12.
1st new fuel station - Petrom (built this year)










13.


----------



## areal51

14.









there are only 2 exits in 100km

15.








I think this is the most boring motorway of Europe , A2 between Bucuresti and Fetesti (4th exit) - when you cross the Danube first time.

16.
3rd exit: Drajna










17.










18.








I didn't find the "D" :nuts:


PS. Google Maps don't want to show us this motorway hno:


----------



## Vertigo

I drove this motorway two weeks ago. It was a pleasant (though boring) drive. The road looked quite nice, although some of the exits are a bit tight.

On our way back from the coast to Bucharest we took smaller roads in the south of the country. That way the journey took almost a day.


----------



## Mateusz

This motorway looks rather empty


----------



## commodore

Widening the north section of Bucharest bypass. Image was taken along Tunari Forest. When finished (2010) the road will have two lanes each way.


----------



## wyqtor

^^ Looks pretty much like Nigerian 2x2 highways :crazy:, without middle barrier and without any safety sticks indicating the edge of the road (correction: there is one [1] :lol: ). 

Our national road company's concern for safety is mindnumbing, as usual. :nuts:


----------



## commodore

wyqtor said:


> ^^ Looks pretty much like Nigerian 2x2 highways :crazy:, without middle barrier and without any safety sticks indicating the edge of the road (correction: there is one [1] :lol: ).
> 
> Our national road company's concern for safety is mindnumbing, as usual. :nuts:


What's wrong with Nigerian 2x2 highways ? :crazy:


----------



## amst

I drew the current works in green, future new bridges with yellow, and light green - the new missing part of the beltway.


----------



## commodore

panda80 said:


> In the first picture sure it's not DN2.I also think it's DN1 somewhere near Sibiu.





wdw35 said:


> Of course that picture is DN 1 near west of Sibiu


I can confirm that ! In fact I'm the one who took that picture


----------



## Le Clerk

Where I took the pci from, it refers to it as DN2. 

What about the second pic then? It is from wiki's section of DN2.


----------



## commodore

amst said:


> The current Bucharest Beltway is upgraded to 2x2. First they will finish the northern section between DN 1A and DN 2. *Also they will try to buit from scratch the missing part that is form DN 1A to DN 7.* Later they will finish the northern section from A1 to A2.
> I strongly believe that following these reconstructions there will be no at grade intersection, and the road will be like an european standard expressway. I know that they are building another bridge over DN1, a bridge over DN1A, a bridge over Tunari - Pipera road, and also a bridge for the future A3 motorway that will be operational next year starting from the beltway.
> 
> As for the motorway around Bucharest there are talks that the norhern part will be built by the same company that will take care of A2. But there are no real signs just yet.


Actually works on section between DN 1A to Dn7 are advancing. Here's a picture taken today with the construction of the bridge witch will overpass DN 7.
Also I can confirm that work on Pipera - Tunari overpass have started as I passed today on that area. They are pouring the foundation for the bridge pillars. Unfortunately I have no picture to post. And yes, there will be no grade intersections along the future 2x2 Bucharest ring expressway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

DN2?



tazzmaniadodo said:


> Apropo de DN2 am fost de la Bacau la Iasi weekendul asta si am facut niste poze pe drum avand in vedere ca mergeam singur si ma cam plictiseam
> 
> Roman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vorbeam noi pe aici mai demult despre trotuare in sate. Uite ca se poate:
> daca ar fii si o balustrada ceva de delimitare ca sa nu poata sa sara copii pe strada ar fii si mai bine.
> Poate se va aplica si la alte sate ca mai apoi sa se poata pune 70 la ora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apropo dupa zona asta se lucreaza ; s-au reasfaltat vreo cativa km dar doar p
> e jumate de drum ,cealalta fiind inlucru.


----------



## commodore

Le Clerk said:


> Where I took the pci from, it refers to it as DN2.
> 
> What about the second pic then? It is from wiki's section of DN2.


Indeed the second one was taken on DN 2 between Buzau and Ramnicu Sarat. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> DN2?


Yes, DN2.


----------



## amst

As i said before on several occasions on this forum, DN2 is a good asphalt quality road but it has a poor design for a road in our country where we are used to insane driving. I personally prefer classic 2x1 roads where things are much more clear. You should check DN 67 between Rm Valcea and Tg Jiu. It is perfect!! And so is DN1 Sibiu - Brasov. The main roads are indeed very good quality considering the amount of traffic (and trucks..). And the signaling is getting much better than some years ago. More roundabouts and islands on the road.. 1000km of motorway and we could say we he nice and good roads in general.


----------



## panda80

Le Clerk said:


> Yes, DN2.


DN2+DN28 Roman-Iasi section.
Don't forget that DN2 goes to Suceava and Ukraine.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> That's indeed needed but there are no plans as yet.
> IMO, more important would be a motorway link between Braila and A2 (Bucharest-Constanta)
> :cheers:


Someone listened to me:

New motorway proposal to link Galati-Braila and A2. The investments will be entirelly private. Works will start in 2010 and the first section Galati-Braila is planned to be delivered in late 2011, with the rest of the section Braila-A2 in 2014:



In light blue on the map.

This will also serve the freight traffic coming from Ukraine and Moldova and will probably be extended in the future to the Bulgarian border (through Calarasi-Silistra) where another Danube bridge is planned.


----------



## kek4la

Le Clerk said:


> Someone listened to me:
> 
> New motorway proposal to link Galati-Braila and A2. The investments will be entirelly private. Works will start in 2010 and the first section Galati-Braila is planned to be delivered in late 2011, with the rest of the section Braila-A2 in 2014:
> 
> This will also serve the freight traffic coming from Ukraine and Moldova and will probably be extended in the future to the Bulgarian border (through Calarasi-Silistra) where another Danube bridge is planned.


I read this thread frequently, but this is the first time I decided to write. I hope I'm not offending anyone through my opinions, but taking this kind of news for granted is just wishful thinking. 
The reality is that things are progressing rather slowly in Romania when it comes to motorways, and talking about new projects (or in this case talking about recycling old projects) is thought to bring political capital.
This is a typical example: you start with a project people like to think will happen in the long term (Galati-Braila motorway), then give some dreamy explanation of how you're going to do it (it's privately financed, we can't tell you the builder's name) and give some personal words of wisdom (we'll choose the right of way such that people won't be tempted to start buy land over there right now - what is that supposed to mean?). Then you throw in an even more unlikely project that is to continue the first one (Braila - Drajna motorway). Then you give some very optimistic deadline for the first phase (2011) and another one for the second phase (2014). 

Promises made in the past two years about this project are documented here (link in romanian):
http://www.galateni.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=912&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

Truth is:
-financing is scarce
- no firm will enter a project without an attractive AADT
- expropriations take time
- archeological investigation takes time
- construction takes time
- current motorway priorities, and justifiable ones at that, are Bucuresti - Brasov, Targu Mures - Oradea, Cernavoda - Constanta, Arad - Timisoara, and beltways along Sibiu - Timisoara future motorway. And this will take at least 4-5 years. At the end of next year, we will hopefully have:
- Bucuresti beltway - Barcanesti section of Bucuresti - Brasov
- Campia Turzii - Gilau and another 20-30 kms between Oradea and Zalau, part of Autostrada Transilvania
- first 15 kms of Sibiu beltway


----------



## Le Clerk

kek4la said:


> I read this thread frequently, but this is the first time I decided to write. I hope I'm not offending anyone through my opinions, but taking this kind of news for granted is just wishful thinking.
> The reality is that things are progressing rather slowly in Romania when it comes to motorways, and talking about new projects (or in this case talking about recycling old projects) is thought to bring political capital.
> This is a typical example: you start with a project people like to think will happen in the long term (Galati-Braila motorway), then give some dreamy explanation of how you're going to do it (it's privately financed, we can't tell you the builder's name) and give some personal words of wisdom (we'll choose the right of way such that people won't be tempted to start buy land over there right now - what is that supposed to mean?). Then you throw in an even more unlikely project that is to continue the first one (Braila - Drajna motorway). Then you give some very optimistic deadline for the first phase (2011) and another one for the second phase (2014).
> 
> Promises made in the past two years about this project are documented here (link in romanian):
> http://www.galateni.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=912&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


While I agree with most of the above (though the motorway proposal has its reasons), here's my stance on the below:



> Truth is:
> -financing is scarce


Agreed, but we still have to hear about the investor. There are currently privately financed motorways in Romania. 



> - no firm will enter a project without an attractive AADT


The traffic in between Galati/Braila, on one hand, and Bucharest/Constanta on the other, is made through that section. Plus a lot of freight traffic coming from Moldova and Ukraine. I am not aware of any AADT figures, but as it is, traffic is quite important, and will grow more so in the future. I am taking that route quite often so I know that for a fact. 



> - expropriations take time


Law has been changed this year. Expropriations can happen very fast now. Provided there's money allocated. 



> - archeological investigation takes time


Well, yes, but do we know there's need for archeological investigation now?



> - construction takes time


Everything takes time. :dunno:



> - current motorway priorities, and justifiable ones at that, are Bucuresti - Brasov, Targu Mures - Oradea, Cernavoda - Constanta, Arad - Timisoara, and beltways along Sibiu - Timisoara future motorway.And this will take at least 4-5 years


These are not the only "justifiable" motorways. 



> . At the end of next year, we will hopefully have:
> - Bucuresti beltway - Barcanesti section of Bucuresti - Brasov


Maybe Bucharest-Ploiesti completed? (62 kms) They are working quite fast there. 



> - Campia Turzii - Gilau and another 20-30 kms between Oradea and Zalau, part of Autostrada Transilvania


Yes, maybe. 



> - first 15 kms of Sibiu beltway


That too.


----------



## Le Clerk

I do not know whether this was posted so far:

DN1 (north Bucharest):


----------



## adeiush

Transylvania Motorway on Discovery Channel full episode 

http://uploadbox.com/files/55043e5008/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

From the Hungarian thread:



wdw35 said:


> Initially the plan was to build the entire section as 2x1. But in 2005, we (Romania) have proposed the construction of a Vaja - Satu Mare - Baia Mare expressway (or even a motorway?). Check out this link:
> 
> http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nagybánya–Nyíregyháza_autópálya
> 
> And the plan is here:


What is the status of this expressway from the Hungarian border to Satu Mare -> Baia Mare? It would be a great way to attract some tourism to the Maramureş region!


----------



## Le Clerk

The initial execution year was 2009, but probably because of the crisis, it will be significantly delayed. There is very little money in the budget for infrastructure, this year and the next one. Any infrastructure money will be directed to Transilvania Motorway, A3, Cernavoda-Constanta motorway and Timisoara-Arad section of the A2.


----------



## panda80

Le Clerk said:


> The initial execution year was 2009, but probably because of the crisis, it will be significantly delayed. There is very little money in the budget for infrastructure, this year and the next one. Any infrastructure money will be directed to Transilvania Motorway, A3, Cernavoda-Constanta motorway and Timisoara-Arad section of the A2.


Timisoara-Arad is a section of A1.


----------



## Le Clerk

panda80 said:


> Timisoara-Arad is a section of A1.


Yes, sorry. I do not know what I was thinking. :nuts:


----------



## nebunul

Naisssssss 
http://www.autostradatransilvania.ro/photos/1/4/10/2009/Constructie.html
(sorry _if _it has been posted already)


----------



## wyqtor

Plans for a nationwide motorway network under the communist regime (1960's):










Too bad it didn't happen, it would have spared us of lots of headaches until 2030 or so.


----------



## horiababu

Thanks everyone for the great photos.:cheers: I hope we'll make progress fast.
But, anyway Chris, you are bald even if you have a lock of hair and you double it, and now you're having two locks of hair. I thought this is a good example for Romania's economic growth.:nuts:


----------



## Le Clerk

sallae2 said:


> i just placed annotations on the map


Brasov-Comarnic is confirmed to start works next year. kay:

That section is going to be really amazing: dozens of tunnels and viaducts through the rocky mountains!


----------



## panda80

Le Clerk said:


> Brasov-Comarnic is confrmed tyo start works next year. kay:
> 
> That section is going to be really amazing: dozens of tunnels and viaducts thorugh the rocky mountains!


On the map it also appears that construction will also start on Ploiesti-Comarnic, which is not true.However this section is not needed as much because DN1 is 2+2 and in a very good shape, with only 2 villages, where speed limit is 70.
It will be wonderful to see how construction of A3 Comarnic-Brasov will develop, as construction works will be seen from current DN1 and Bucharest-Brasov railway.


----------



## Le Clerk

panda80 said:


> On the map it also appears that construction will also start on Ploiesti-Comarnic, which is not true.However this section is not needed as much because DN1 is 2+2 and in a very good shape, with only 2 villages, where speed limit is 70.
> It will be wonderful to see how construction of A3 Comarnic-Brasov will develop, as construction works will be seen from current DN1 and Bucharest-Brasov railway.


Imagine taking pics from the top of the mountains....:drool: 
I'll do it, I'll do it :banana:


----------



## panda80

Le Clerk said:


> Imagine taking pics from the top of the mountains....:drool:
> I'll do it, I'll do it :banana:


Yes, definetely wonderful, construction works will look very impressive from top of Bucegi mountains.I think from Omu peak(2505m) 2/3 of the motorway will be visible.


----------



## Le Clerk

A1 at Bucharest exit:









A2 at Bucharest exit:


----------



## nebunul

pictureshttp://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45153371&postcount=137


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What's up with all the thumbnails


----------



## nebunul

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41556766&postcount=520

^^ ^^ 
http://www.autostradatransilvania.r...09/m_10/pagina_1/autostrada transilvania.html

BTW 7 km left 
http://www.radiocluj.ro/index.php?mid=1&id=3741


----------



## Le Clerk

nebunul said:


> BTW 7 km left
> [url]http://www.radiocluj.ro/index.php?mid=1&id=3741


For asphalt pooring only! :banana::cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Boc: We observe commitments to complete a range of major investment objectives by Dec. 1*
> 
> The Government will observe its commitments to carry out by December 1, 2009 a range of major investment objectives, said on Tuesday, Premier in office Emil Boc.
> 
> ‘We observe commitments and by December 1 we’ll complete major investment goals:
> *Baneasa underpass (Bucharest N),
> Ploiesti ring road (south),
> Cluj ring road (centre-west, 42 km),
> Timisoara ring road (west),
> Oradea ring road (west)*,’
> 
> said Emil Boc , adding that *in 2010 Sibiu ring road will be completed by June 1*, the first segment and by the end of the year, the second segment.
> 
> PM Boc said that *the 42 kilometres of the Gilau-Campia Turzii segment, of Transylvania motorway (Brasov, centre – Bors, west) are ready 95-97 percent. *‘Transylvania motorway will continue. We’ll not stop after the finalisation of the Gilau¬Campia Turzii segment,’ said Boc.
> 
> 
> PM Boc paid a visit on Tuesday, accompanied by Transport Minister, Radu Berceanu, to Transylvania Motorway and the ring road of Cluj-Napoca (centre-west), after having visited Sibiu ring road.


 Source


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What are the specs of this Ploieşti ring road?


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> What are the specs of this Ploieşti ring road?


It's a 16 km 2x2 expressway.


----------



## kek4la

It's not an expressway, as it has two or three roundabouts, but it is a dual carriageway.


----------



## Le Clerk

I thought it has separation fences in between directions. :dunno:


----------



## panda80

Le Clerk said:


> I thought it has separation fences in between directions. :dunno:


Yes, directions are separated, but it cannot be considered expressway because it has roundabouts.However, quality of the works seems to be very good.


----------



## nebunul

:cheers:


nenea_hartia said:


> Now the latest updates (October 29th) of the construction works for Vidin - Calafat bridge. INow about the works: first, I must tell you they are *really* working on the site, both Bulgarians and Romanians, which is very good. I know, it's a *very* different image on the Romanian bank compared with the Bulgarian bank (they are already concreting piles in the middle of Danube), but it is also a very different image on the Romanian bank today, compared with the same site just two months ago.
> 
> So let's see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images of the Bulgarian construction site viewed from the Romanian bank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bridge should connect the Romanian bank near the pink landmark: :hahaha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main site:


----------



## wyqtor

Transylvania Motorway (A3) - Cluj bypass (thanks wdw35):



wdw35 said:


> Nu-i rau


Looks very Strumatic... even the landscape!


----------



## nebunul

^^ *radi *wouldn't be impressed by those crash barriers. Not shiny enough 
http://www.autostradatransilvania.ro/photos/1/4/10/2009/Constructie.html


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeap, not shiny enough. That's my disappointment, too. They could paint them in gold yellow! Shiniest of all!


----------



## BND

^^ The crashbarriers should be at least as shiny as the roofs of the "palaces" in Campia Turzii, a town along the new motorway:










:lol:


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ I now realise why they are not shiny. The crashbarriers would soon find themselves on such roofs. Ooops, bad joke.


----------



## Le Clerk

Dani_0307 said:


> The official profile Arad - Timisoara highway
> 
> general presentation
> 
> a picture from site


Thanks @ Dani. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

Oradea beltway completed:



Istvan said:


> Capatul centurii: intersectia cu sens giratoriu cu DN 19 (iesirea spre Satu Mare):
> 
> 
> Tronsonul intre Dn 19 si DN 1(spre Bors):
> 
> 
> Tronsonul vestic, intre intersectia cu DN1 (spre Bors) si DN 79 (spre Arad)


----------



## Le Clerk

The by-pass of a small town in S of Bucharest (Adunatii Copaceni) on the road to Giurgiu and further to Bulgaria (part of European Corridor 9) has been completed at motorway profile:



amst said:


> Access from the main road from Bucharest to Giurgiu and the Bulgarian border:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By-pass:


----------



## wdw35

I believe we agreed in the Romanian-language thread that this is in no way motorway profile!


----------



## Timon91

Yeah, no shoulders, speed limit 80. Just a good dual carriageway though


----------



## Le Clerk

wdw35 said:


> I believe we agreed in the Romanian-language thread that this is in no way motorway profile!


The ministry said this is a motorway as a "profile" (by the structure of it, probably).That is, even without shoulders, it is built to be swiftly expanded to motorway (to expand it to have shoulders). This is probably because Bucharest-Giurgiu is planned to be transformed into a motorway some time in the future.


----------



## Le Clerk

Works on A3 in N Bucharest section go ahead at full speed. These pics have been taken by *Panda80*:



nenea_hartia said:


> Am pus eu câteva. Mersi mult.


^^ This is going to be a 2x3 20 km motorway stretch to be opened next year in fall. It's the orange section in the pic bellow. The pink section is also U/C at 2x3 and will be delivered also next year in fall:


----------



## piotr71

A bit off topic! I watched last 10 mins of " Top Gear " yesterday and did not catch a name of the most beautiful road in Europe snaking somewhere in Romania. Can anybody give me a clue where the road is located and what her name is?


----------



## gramercy

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...93981,24.62122&spn=0.048047,0.086775&t=h&z=14


----------



## Le Clerk

piotr71 said:


> A bit off topic! I watched last 10 mins of " Top Gear " yesterday and did not catch a name of the most beautiful road in Europe snaking somewhere in Romania. Can anybody give me a clue where the road is located and what her name is?


^^



Cosmin said:


> The Transfăgărăşan Highway (aka DN7C)!:rock:


:cheers:


----------



## piotr71

Le Clerk said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Oh yeah, it is her! Exactly the place where the TG chaps were driving on! They said, she is even better than Stelvio Pass. I must stick to her for some time next year. Thanks for the picture


----------



## panda80

Le Clerk said:


> Works on A3 in N Bucharest section go ahead at full speed. These pics have been taken by *Panda80*:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ This is going to be a 2x3 20 km motorway stretch to be opened next year in fall. It's the orange section in the pic bellow. The pink section is also U/C at 2x3 and will be delivered also next year in fall:


In fact I took pictures till km30.I don't know for sure, but I think only the part till km 18 will be 2*3.There was an auction to make all the route till ploiesti 2*3 but it was cancelled this summer.


----------



## so0okol

How much is planer motorway and expressway (km) in the Romania ???


----------



## Le Clerk

so0okol said:


> How much is planer motorway and expressway (km) in the Romania ???


Planned motorway is about 2,000 km by 2020. But the entire planned network is about 3,000 km, probably to be completed by 2030.

I do not know about expressways though.


----------



## Le Clerk

Road markings on Transilvania Motorway (A3):



















For the section marked in red on the map (42 km to be opened soon):




> Orange - existing
> Red - to be delivered this year
> Pink - to be delivered next year
> Blue - U/C this year (some section of the Transilvania Motorway in blue now may be delivered next year)
> Green - U/C next year (hopefully all the featured sections)
> Black - the planned motorway network.


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ Piteşti has a motorway bypass? When was it built?


----------



## Le Clerk

RipleyLV said:


> ^^ Piteşti has a motorway bypass? When was it built?


Completed about 2 years ago. It's a 20 km stretch of motorway.


----------



## Le Clerk

Some goood shots of a Romanian forumer:



olea10 said:


> Oradea - Cluj (W Romania) - current main road parallel with Transilvania Motorway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aglomeratul Floresti - acelasi marcaj ciudat 2x1+0.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrance to Cluj:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cluj belt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turda-Cluj:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sebes - Sibiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acces to Olt Valley - to Valcea, Pitesti and A1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunel which makes entrance to A1:


This is basically the section covered:


----------



## Le Clerk

Ringroads in Bucharest:



Ayceman said:


> Built + U/C + Projects:


The yellow and red ones are existing ringroads.

The black one is to be constructed. 

The map does not show the trajectory of the motorway ring, which is also to be constructed (A0).


----------



## TheFlyPL

Hello everyone! 

I am amazed at the Transfăgărăşan Highway! It is one of the most beautifully surrounded road in europe I've ever seen! Does anyone have the high-resolution photos of it? Thanks in advance!

Greetings form Poland!


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d5/Transfagarasan_twisty_road.jpg

Wiki! :cheers:


Also, this was posted before:



Cosmin said:


> The Transfăgărăşan Highway (aka DN7C)!:rock:


Not high resolution though.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

lol Top Gear makes some awesome advertising for Romania!


----------



## Le Clerk

We know! 

Good job Clarkson! :applause: Next year, that road is gonna be crammed with foreign tourists. :banana:


----------



## Le Clerk

Arad-Timisoara motorway (A1) works pictures:



Dani_0307 said:


> The official profile Arad - Timisoara highway
> 
> general presentation
> 
> a picture from site


----------



## Capt.Vimes

Le Clerk said:


> We know!
> 
> Good job Clarkson! :applause: Next year, that road is gonna be crammed with foreign tourists. :banana:


Oh my, I was plannig to go there some time next year before they aired this episode of TG. My only hope is that only a few poeple watched the show and there will not be so much traffic. :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The top gear episode (available in 1080p)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFBudD4HG_U


----------



## Le Clerk

Ploiesti bypass expressway almost completed. This is part of DN1 which goes parallel to A3, now U/C. 

 



amst said:


>


----------



## Le Clerk

New pics from Transilvania Motorway:














































From *capital.ro*
:cheers:


----------



## panda80

^^Really nice!The first segment, of 42km, between Turda and Cluj is really going to be finnished on 1 of December.


----------



## wyqtor

For our country, those viaducts look almost surreal. Hopefully more will follow on different routes.


----------



## Ayceman

panda: No it won't. It's only 90% finished. The 42km segment will be open for traffic starting February. It's only going to be inaugurated Dec 1 by the PM because of the presidential elections (and you know whose ass he's kissing).


----------



## Mateusz

So what next motorways are going to be opened after Cluj-Turda ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A3 Cluj - Bors? A3 Bucuresti - Ploiesti? A2 Cernavoda - Constanta?


----------



## Le Clerk

^^





Orange - existing
Red - to be delivered this year
Pink - to be delivered next year
Blue - U/C this year (some section of the Transilvania Motorway in blue now may be delivered next year)
Green - U/C next year (hopefully all the featured sections)
Black - the planned motorway network. 
[/QUOTE]


Probably next year this section will also be U/C: :banana:



> *Tender for Nadlac-Arad motorway to be organised by year-end *
> Date: 24-11-2009
> 
> 
> 
> The Transport and Infrastructure Ministry (MTI) will stage the tender for designing and building the motorway linking the western Nadlac checkpoint to Arad city by the end of the year, after the inter-ministerial Committee on the approval of investments of national interest agreed, on Tuesday, on the motorway's technical and economic indicators.
> 
> 'The Government's decision on the investment's technical and economic indices will be issued, during next week, and the tender for the building of the Nadlac-Arad motorway will be organized by the end of the current year,' the Committee's deputy chairman and MTI State Secretary Eusebiu Pistru told Agerpres.
> 
> According to him, the Nadlac-Arad speedway will be 38.882 km long and have three junctions, two bridges and 11 overpasses. The speedway's building is scheduled to take 36 months. The investment totals 366,131,841 euros, the money being paid by the EU Commission from non-repayable funds allocated through the Cohesion Fund and Romania's Government, Pistru said.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> A3 Cluj - Bors? A3 Bucuresti - Ploiesti? A2 Cernavoda - Constanta?


^^ Sibiu motorway by-pass (15 km) - A1
Bucharest-Ploiesti (~40 km) - A3
+ maybe another small section of Transilvania Motorway ~ 20-30 km (in NW) - A3


----------



## wdw35

Since recently there have been discussions regarding the planned motorway network in Romania, here is the planned *Trans European Motorway* network as of 2008 (latest revision).










Source: http://www.unece.org/trans/main/tem/temmap.html

I believe that this map is to be considered the most accurate in showing the planned Romanian motorway network.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ Sibiu motorway by-pass (15 km) - A1
> Bucharest-Ploiesti (~40 km) - A3
> + maybe another small section of Transilvania Motorway ~ 20-30 km (in NW) - A3


In fact, today the minister said that another 42 km near Cluj can be delivered next year + about 40 or 60 km for Bucharet - Ploiesti, that makes almost 100 km of A3 to be delivered next year. 

Plus, of course, the 15 km of Sibiu by-pass. 

In 2011 we'll see at least 200 km of motorway in total delivered in A2, A1 and A3, IMO.


----------



## panda80

my optimistic prognose till 2015:

2009
A3:Turda-Cluj 42km
Total 42km

2010
A1:Sibiu bypass 17km
A3:Bucharest-ploiesti 56km
A3:Campia Turzii-Turda 9km
Total about 80km

2011
A1:Arad-Timisoara 32km
A1:Arad bypass 12km
A3:Suplacu de Barcau-Bors 64km
Total about 108km

2012
A1:Nadlac-Arad 38km
A1: Deva-Orastie 33km
A2:Cernavoda-Constanta+Constanta bypass 72km
Total 133km

2013
A1:Timisoara-Lugoj 35km
A1:Orastie-Sibiu 82km
A3:Targu Mures-Campia Turzii 36km
Total 153km

2014
A1:Lugoj-Deva 100km
A3: Comarnic-Brasov 58km
A3: Cluj-Suplacu de Barcau 100km
Total 258km

2015
A1: Pitesti-Sibiu 116km
A3: Brasov-Fagaras 53km
A5: Poiesti-Focsani 133km
Total 302km


----------



## nebunul

Verso said:


> I was actually referring to the pics, it looks somewhat cleaner in the video.


mud ... and bad pictures :lol:
http://www.panoramio.com/user/1305504


----------



## Le Clerk

nebunul said:


> mud ... and bad video


It's actually dark because of the clouds and rain => the camera resolution fades down...


----------



## Ayceman

Verso said:


> I don't understand; is it just a renovated underpass, which already existed before? Wasn't there some new underpass opened in Bucharest?


Băneasa was opened recently, but Bucharest has loads of underpasses inherited from commie times (Obor, Muncii, Unirii, Mărășești, Lujerului, Victoriei).

Unirii was built in the late 80s along with the Victory of Socialism (now Unirii) Boulevard, which is perpendicular to it.


----------



## Verso

nebunul said:


> mud ... and bad video





nebunul said:


> mud ... and bad pictures :lol:


:lol:



wyqtor said:


> Yes, Băneasa underpass is the new one. Unirii was built during commie times, if I remember correctly.





Ayceman said:


> Băneasa was opened recently, but Bucharest has loads of underpasses inherited from commie times (Obor, Muncii, Unirii, Mărășești, Lujerului, Victoriei).
> 
> Unirii was built in the late 80s along with the Victory of Socialism (now Unirii) Boulevard, which is perpendicular to it.


Thanks, I see now. I can't think of any underpass under a road in Ljubljana. hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Verso said:


> I can't think of any underpass under a road in Ljubljana. hno:


They are also rare in the Netherlands, I think there are only like a few of those. We need much more though. Good to see that Bucuresti has them, like I said, great way to improve city traffic.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Here's a map of underground passes in Bucharest:



Blue: existing
Green: planned


----------



## gramercy

ChrisZwolle said:


> They are also rare in the Netherlands, I think there are only like a few of those. We need much more though. Good to see that Bucuresti has them, like I said, great way to improve city traffic.


yea, morons here in Budapest are building 2x2 and 2x3 crossings without grade separation.... whats the point? it reduces the capacity like crazy
on the other hand, Prague has a lot of grade separated crossings, good for them


----------



## nebunul

Ayceman said:


> Băneasa was opened recently


live http://www.jurnalul.ro/webcam/antena1-dn1-16.html


----------



## gramercy

i heard a lorry driver went the wrong way


----------



## nebunul

^^ :lol: It's kinda hard to go the wrong way ... but who knows :nuts:


commodore said:


>


----------



## Ayceman

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ Here's a map of underground passes in Bucharest:
> 
> 
> 
> Blue: existing
> Green: planned


There's no underpass at Iancului (the one in the center of the roghtmost group).

gramercy: A lorry driver did go the wrong way on the 42 km section of A3 that opened.


----------



## Qtya

gramercy said:


> i heard a lorry driver went the wrong way





nebunul said:


> ^^ :lol: It's kinda hard to go the wrong way ... but who knows :nuts:


Gramercy's post was misleading... The truck driver entered the new A3 section the wrong way not Băneasa, where I also would find it quite difficult.


----------



## BND

Some poor quality pictures from transindex.ro, at least there are some about the signage:





















































































































































































:cheers:


----------



## wyqtor

Wow, I like our motorway signage (at least on A3) :cheers: ! Looks clean and cool - it reminds me of Swiss signs.


----------



## nebunul

Qtya said:


> Gramercy's post was misleading... The truck driver entered the new A3 section the wrong way not Băneasa, where I also *would *find it quite difficult.


So I take it you went for a test drive??! 
edit: "would" :nuts:


----------



## nebunul




----------



## Cosmin

*Pictures by Radu Ceuca at Flickr*


----------



## MisiekSnk

^^ Very nice pictures. I'm glad to see, the infrastructure in Romania is progressing (sorry for my English).


----------



## gramercy

where are all the trees?


----------



## Tom 958

gramercy said:


> where are all the trees?












Too.

Much.

METAL!!! 

It looks like the border between East and West Germany! hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

Now I see it in Google Chrome. Still cannot see it in Windows Explorer. :bash:


----------



## Cosmin

Le Clerk said:


> Now I see it in Google Chrome. Still cannot see it in Windows Explorer. :bash:


http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/personal.html

http://www.opera.com/

P.S.: it's *Internet* Explorer. Windows Explorer is for browsing your computer files in Windows.


----------



## Le Clerk

Cosmin said:


> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/personal.html
> 
> http://www.opera.com/
> 
> P.S.: it's *Internet* Explorer. Windows Explorer is for browsing your computer files in Windows.


Yeah, sorry, I meant Internet Explorer. I also have Mozzila installed but do not use it that often. I like Chrome very much for its layout but I have the feeling it's moving slower than IE especially with pages containing a lot of pictures.


----------



## Le Clerk

Skynick said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By skynick at 2009-12-14


Thanks for the map!:cheers:
So Pipera and Dimitrie Pompeiu will be extended into A3?


----------



## Skynick

Ayceman said:


> I can see both, but I have 2 issues:
> 
> 1. Use underpass/overpass, passage sounds yucky.
> 2. It's widened, not extended. Extended means adding length, not width.


You are right. Thanks.









By skynick at 2009-12-15

Back to my question - do you know any details or have any related maps?



...


----------



## scurt/2

I think a direct link between A3 and Fundeni Road would be very-very-very useful!:lovethem:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Timisoara got new imagery on Google Earth (5 october 2009). The new northern beltway is visible.


----------



## 5ub7e!eferic20

*Greetings from Canada to my fellow contrymen and European neighbors...*

I have just joined Skyscraper City and a few hours ago I caught up to this thread... 

I have to say lots of things going on in Romania at the moment, and I'm glad to see that. 

First and foremost, I miss my home very much, I grew up in the city Braşov and I left overseas with the family at age ~14. I have been back in visit 3 times so far. Not as much as I would like, but oh well.

Now I now I might be pages late, but I wanna tell you guys about DN2. Back in 2005 I was involved in a severe accident with a "combine" (large farm vehicle thats as big as a lorry, "combina" in romanian). It was coming out from a dirt road just outside this village close to Roman. The driver was trying to cross the road to the other side, and he didnt even have a driver's licence, just a permit of somekind. It could have been way worse than it was, but thanks to my aunt's quick reflexes I was spared. It was at night and the large vehicle had no lights whatsoever. 

Just one example why a motorway (freeway) is needed from North to South in Moldova. If there was one, then there would be no need to accelerate accessively and carelessly to try to get somewhere and not take the whole day. You would also might not find as many cars driving on the emergency lane. Let's hope hno:

:cheers: Hai Noroc and let's hope for the best to come


----------



## 5ub7e!eferic20

*Quote:*



Le Clerk said:


> New pics from Transilvania Motorway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From *capital.ro*
> :cheers:


^^ These first four pictures of the viaduct look very eerie and mysterious. Especially in the third pic, because of the fog, it looks as if the viaduct is coming from nowhere, destination unknown.:eek2:


----------



## alex_zebe

This is Transylvania, afterall. 

Welcome to ssc, 5ub7e!eferic20! :cheers:


----------



## Qtya

alex_zebe said:


> This is Transylvania, afterall.
> 
> Welcome to ssc, 5ub7e!eferic20! :cheers:


^^This was the least complicated name you could think of?


----------



## 5ub7e!eferic20

alex_zebe said:


> This is Transylvania, afterall.
> 
> Welcome to ssc, 5ub7e!eferic20! :cheers:


^^ Thanks and I believe ssc is short form for Skyscrapper city, so no worries :lol: :cheers:


----------



## twinsen

Does anybody know if there are any plans to renovation of CB (Centura Bucuresti), or
upgrade it to 2x2? The south part of CB I was travelling few times is horrible. And that
rule about priority for those travelling to/from the city (at crossroads), it makes no sense
for me...


----------



## Ayceman

Well, the beltway is being upgraded to a 2x2, but only some northern sections have been completed, and the rest is going to take forever.


----------



## panda80

twinsen said:


> Does anybody know if there are any plans to renovation of CB (Centura Bucuresti), or
> upgrade it to 2x2? The south part of CB I was travelling few times is horrible. And that
> rule about priority for those travelling to/from the city (at crossroads), it makes no sense
> for me...


northern part between DN7 and DN2 is in work right now, and will be finnished in 2010, with overpasses in 2011.for other parts, like for example south section between A1 and A2, works should start in 2010. all intersections will be 2-level and there will be no priority problem whatsoever in 2012 or 2013, when they will finnish works.


----------



## nebunul

Le Clerk said:


> Here's a pic on the new overpass:


----------



## class_aladin

*New google earth update*

New google earth update for A3 Bucuresti Ploiesti section.works are looking pretty well.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^


----------



## panda80

^^Is something curious with that middle section.Imagery date is 20iul 2003 and works on motorway started in 2007.However it seems to be on the route of the motorway.


----------



## Le Clerk

An interesting article on the motorway plans of the new government after recent elections (Google translated):



> *Government will propose a national pact for motorways, financed by at least 1% of GDP/yearly *
> 
> Government will propose a national pact for the construction of highways, financed with at least 1% of GDP, including projects undertaken
> to be completed by 2020 and assumed to be a commitment to consistency and continuity of funding at the level required under governmental programming.
> 
> Document belonging to future Cabinet, obtained by MEDIAFAX, provides also increase the warranty period of the work done for improving transport infrastructure, rebuilding infrastructure railway simultaneously with the road infrastructure so that the heavy freight traffic to once again become attractive to rail transport, and also seaports infrastructure development , so that Romania becomes the EU's eastern maritime gateway.
> 
> Improving traffic conditions on the river's Romanian Danube in Europe, airport infrastructure development, including in areas of tourism activity, providing a European quality standard by 2012 for 80% of road network, national reduction in the number of victims of accidents road traffic, railway speed increase on average by 25% and reduction of movement time by 50% compared to the current trains passenger and freight trains and eliminating parking on border are other priorities set out in the government program.
> 
> Executive shall also proposes the establishment of a fair collection taxes on road infrastructure on a 'pay and How to use "and collect a high percentage of these charges, reorganize construction and infrastructure maintenance road transport by separating the National Company Motorways and National Roads activities highways, roads national and ring roads, improvement of legislation on terms and conditions for participation in tenders for work necessary transport infrastructure improvements, changes law on relocating utilities to achieve motorways and ring roads, involving owners these utilities aiming at meeting time and costs minimum leakage, changing laws to obtain various opinions to work for improving infrastructure transport so as to ensure minimum time to obtain them.
> 
> *Reconstruction of Bucharest North Station by turning the adjacent area into shopping centers, with works tendered internationally, funding for Targu Mures-Bors portion (254 km) of highway Transylvania (total 415 km), with that for portion between Targu Mures and Brasov (161 km) to identify other funding solutions and implementation, complete the section of highway Bucharest - Comarnic (110 km), with the section Comarnic - Brasov (56 km) to be made by concession with completion in 2014 and building a bridge over the Danube - Black Sea area Agigea to make contact with the A2 motorway and belt level highway for Constanta .*


 Source

No news unfortunately on A4. 

The good news is that they are planning to finish about 600 km of motorway in the coming 4 years.

BTW: The bridge for A2 over the Danube Canal is U/C now.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

1% of $ 200 billion = $ 2 billion per year. Can't say that is really that much... Romania has a huge backlog in road construction. Is this 1% achieved by Romanian funding only, and do we have to add EU funding to that, or not?


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> 1% of $ 200 billion = $ 2 billion per year. Can't say that is really that much... Romania has a huge backlog in road construction. Is this 1% achieved by Romanian funding only, and do we have to add EU funding to that, or not?


You have to add EU funding on top of that. Most of the A1 and A2 (Corridor IV) is funded by EU (60-70%). Here's the EU funding for Romanian transportation infrastructure, earmarked for 2007-2013, from the official Transportation Program agreed with the RO gov (p. 84). 



As you can see, the amounts increase each year, with more than 1 BIL USD in the coming years, so that's about 3 BUSD/year, at least.

Most of the Gov's money will go to Transilvania motorway, though some will have to also couple with EU funds on Corridor IV.The EU money will go for A1 and A2, as I already mentioned.

PS: I think 1% of GDP for motorways alone is a significant amount, given the crisis and the needs of the budget (Romania also needs to increase the military budget to over 2% in the coming years for the fighter acquisition and other military acquisitions to reform the army in agreement with NATO requirements, etc).


----------



## Le Clerk

It seems the article I quoted was uncomplete. Here's the complete list of motorway projects goals from the new *Governing Program* (by 2012!!):




>  Completion of the motorway sections between Nădlac and Sibiu (349 km) and between Cernavodă and Constanţa, Constanţa by-pass included (74 km) by 2012, all part of the Corridor IV.
> 
>  Continuing works and financing for the Târgu Mureş- Borş section of Transilvania motorway (254 de km), while the financing for the section between Târgu Mureş and Braşov (161 km) will have to be redrawn.
> 
>  Completion of Bucureşti - Comarnic (110 km), while Comarnic - Braşov (56 km) will be concessioned for completion in 2014.
> 
>  Start of works for: A6 Ploieşti - Buzău - Focşani (108 km), part of Corridor IX and for A 5: Focşani - Săbăoani (140 km).
> 
>  Start of works for A4: Târgu Mureş - Iaşi (300 km) and for South Motorway (A7): Bucureşti -Alexandria - Craiova (170 km).
> 
>  Completion of fesability studies and design for A8 motorway: Lugoj - Caransebeş - Orşova - Drobeta Turnu Severin - Craiova - Calafat, part of Corridor IV B.
> 
>  Completion of fesability studies and design for Corridor IX Focşani - Albiţa.



This is a map of the motorways to be completed or U/C by 2012:




Red: completed by 2012. 

Pink: U/C by 2012.

Dark Blue: in use.


----------



## Le Clerk

Works on the Sibiu motorway by-pass (pics from November):



Rhemaxos said:


> Works on-going on Sibiu bypass


----------



## Le Clerk

The Minister of Transportaton said that 102 km of motorway will be delivered in 2010, consisting of:

55 km of Bucharest-Ploiesti motorway (A3)
18 km of Sibiu by-pass (A1)
30 km of Transilvania motorway (A3)

509 km of motorway will be U/C next year. 

^^


Le Clerk said:


> Over 500 km of motorway U/C next year: sections in red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:




Also, the by-passes for Timisoara, Iasi, Oradea, Cluj East, Bucharest North will be completed.


----------



## inginer_cfdp

Le Clerk said:


> The Minister of Transportaton said that 102 km of motorway will be delivered in 2010, consisting of...


He said that they could be delivered, if the budget will suffice.


----------



## DeVis

Le Clerk said:


> The Minister of Transportaton said that 102 km of motorway will be delivered in 2010, consisting of:
> 
> 55 km of Bucharest-Ploiesti motorway (A3)
> 18 km of Sibiu by-pass (A1)
> 30 km of Transilvania motorway (A3)
> 
> 509 km of motorway will be U/C next year.
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the by-passes for Timisoara, Iasi, Oradea, Cluj East, Bucharest North will be completed.


Le Clerk, i have a little correction, the A3 will pass through Zalau and Suplacu de Barcau, not through Alesd as in your pic 

Also Radu Berceanu said that in the next 3-4 years the Ministry of Transport won't be able to find money to continue the A3 from Turda to Tirgu Mures / Brasov


----------



## nebunul

:weird::doh: http://www.youtube.com/user/radumares#p/u/9/37NRbTQHw7U


----------



## pijanec

^^He overtook them safely. So what's the problem?

Sure, if you travel locally there is no need to overtake those trucks. But if you have like few hundred kilometers ahead of you, this is the only way not to loose half of the day.


----------



## Skynick

*Romanians Highways*

Hello everybody

Here is a map that describes better the actual status of the planned and constructed highways in Romania.

I also included this year and 2011 scheduled openings. If anything misplaced please comment. I will keep it updated as the new plans and construction evolves.


----------



## Capt.Vimes

pijanec said:


> ^^He overtook them safely. So what's the problem?
> 
> Sure, if you travel locally there is no need to overtake those trucks. But if you have like few hundred kilometers ahead of you, this is the only way not to loose half of the day.


I'd say he was driving too fast. And he should loose half a day to get from Nadlac to Bucaresti.


----------



## Le Clerk

Skynick said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> Here is a map that describes better the actual status of the planned and constructed highways in Romania.
> 
> I also included this year and 2011 scheduled openings. If anything misplaced please comment. I will keep it updated as the new plans and construction evolves.



^^It looks very good and accurate IMO. Thanks. :cheers:

One observation: Arad-Nadlac will be U/C this year so we might see some deliveries in 2011 as the land there is not complicated. 

Also, the very good news is that the ministry of transportation announced that the Comarnic-Brasov section of A3 (the most spectacular section of motorway in Romania, boasting dozens of viaducts and tunnels through the rocky mountains) will be signed this month. :banana:


----------



## Skynick

Le Clerk said:


> ^^It looks very good and accurate IMO. Thanks. :cheers:
> 
> One observation: Timisoara-Nadlac will be U/C this year so we might see some deliveries in 2011 as the land there is not complicated.
> 
> Also, the very good news is that the ministry of transportation announced that the Comarnic-Brasov section of A3 (the most spectacular section of motorway in Romania, boasting dozens of viaducts and tunnels through the rocky mountains) will be signed this month. :banana:


Yes, you are right but I will update it by mid 2010 when we will know for sure. There is also another section of A1 - Deva - Sebes that can be delivered in 2011 but we will wait for some confirmations. 

Back to your news - they are signing it with Vinci ?


----------



## Le Clerk

Skynick said:


> Yes, you are right but I will update it by mid 2010 when we will know for sure. There is also another section of A1 - Deva - Sebes that can be delivered in 2011 but we will wait for some confirmations.


OK :cheers:



> Back to your news - they are signing it with Vinci ?


Yes. They do sign it with Vinci&Aktor. Source


----------



## panda80

Skynick said:


> Yes, you are right but I will update it by mid 2010 when we will know for sure. There is also another section of A1 - Deva - Sebes that can be delivered in 2011 but we will wait for some confirmations.
> 
> Back to your news - they are signing it with Vinci ?


No, surely in 2011 nothing can be delivered on A1 excepting Arad-Timisoara section.On the other parts, construction company is not even decided, so construction can't start faster than summer-autumn 2010. So even a optimistic person can't say it can be finnished before summer-autumn 2012.


----------



## Le Clerk

I've read that the ministry of transportation has allocated money to run expropriations on the N section of Bucharest motorway ringroad - A0, to connect A3 to A1. Do you know more about it? When are they going to organise a tender for that section?


----------



## mikhal77

Whats the number of that motorway between A4 and A5?Are there any plans to extend it north to Ukrainian border and south down to Constanta?


----------



## Le Clerk

mikhal77 said:


> Whats the number of that motorway between A4 and A5?Are there any plans to extend it north to Ukrainian border and south down to Constanta?


We do not know the number but should be A8, and yes, the plan is to connect it up north to Ukraine and south to A2 and further to the Bulgarian border.

Here's a more complete plan for motorways in Romania, including A8:



Le Clerk said:


> Here's my proposed timing for motorway construction in Romania, according to current estimations. In black, it's the motorway network to be constructed after 2020.


----------



## panda80

Le Clerk said:


> I've read that the ministry of transportation has allocated money to run expropriations on the N section of Bucharest motorway ringroad - A0, to connect A3 to A1. Do you know more about it? When are they going to organise a tender for that section?


Are you sure they aren't doing the expropriations for the enlargement of the current ringroad to 2x2? Many journalists confuse these things...


----------



## Le Clerk

panda80 said:


> Are you sure they aren't doing the expropriations for the enlargement of the current ringroad to 2x2? Many journalists confuse these things...


I am not sure but I cannot find the news anymore.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Corridor IV = A1?


Sorry, I forgot to mention A7, which is the southern branch of Corridor IV which will only be started after 2013.

Here's Corridor IV:



The map has some errors though.

And some more detail:



> Two branches will join at Nadlac on the Hungarian–Romanian
> border. One runs in the direction of the port of Constanta, via
> Bucharest, while the other runs south to Sofia and on towards
> Thessaloniki and Athens.





Source

The Corridor does not split at Nadlac, but at Lugoj, which is about 100 km further east, but it doesn't really matter anyway.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> The Minister of Transportation said that 2 more billion EUR will be borrowed from EBRD, EIB and EU for motorway construction in the coming 3 years, especially with the aim to complete Corridor IV by 2013.


This means they aim at completing another 350 km of Corridor IV (A1+A2) in the coming 3 years (aside from some 200 km they plan to complete on A3). I frankly do not see how they could complete the Pitesti-Sibiu section until the deadline (it's a mountaineous section), but the rest of the section could be ready by end of 2013.


----------



## Le Clerk

More pics from the newly opened section of Transilvania Motorway:


----------



## Le Clerk

More works on the Transilvania Motorway close to the Hungarian border (from December 2009):


----------



## Skynick

Le Clerk said:


> More works on the Transilvania Motorway close to the Hungarian border (from December 2009):


Do you know if these works are connected? I see a hilly landscape (where they are building the big passage (I think is at Suplacu de Barcau) and a plain terrain where the works are pretty advanced (I think this should be somewhere near the Hungarian border).


----------



## panda80

Skynick said:


> Do you know if these works are connected? I see a hilly landscape (where they are building the big passage (I think is at Suplacu de Barcau) and a plain terrain where the works are pretty advanced (I think this should be somewhere near the Hungarian border).


They worked intensely between km 0 and km 30 of section 3c. These year they can finish the 2km of Suplacu de Barcau viaduct and a 18 km section between Dolea and Sarsig.


----------



## Skynick

*Update*


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ @ *Skynick*: Thanks for the nice update! :cheers:

@*Panda*: The ministry said they would complete at least another 30 km of Transilvania Motorway this year. You seem to disagree? :dunno:


----------



## panda80

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ @ *Skynick*: Thanks for the nice update! :cheers:
> 
> @*Panda*: The ministry said they would complete at least another 30 km of Transilvania Motorway this year. You seem to disagree? :dunno:


I was saying they will finish about 20km on section 3c. And with the 9km of section 2b (Campia Turzii-Turda) it makes about 30km on the whole Transylvania motorway.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ OK. I understand. Thanks. :cheers:

So this year they should open the 20 km section from the border with Hungary at Bors to Surplacu de Barcau?


----------



## panda80

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ OK. I understand. Thanks. :cheers:
> 
> So this year they should open the 20 km section from the border with Hungary at Bors to Surplacu de Barcau?


Out of the 64km of 3c section (from Suplacu de Barcau till Bors) , they will finish a part from km 6-7 till km 26-27.So the section they open is not the one close to the border, but more in the interior, as I said, from Suplacu de Barcau till Sarsig (a village in Chislaz commune, S-W from Marghita).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are those four-lane roads really 4 lanes, or just two lanes with shoulders?


----------



## Le Clerk

On a long section of DN1 (N of Bucharest) it's 2x3, and on most sections is 2x2. 

The seaside road is 2x2 on the full lenght. 

For DN2 from Bucharest to Iasi I think it is mostly 2x2. 

From Bucharest south to Giurgiu is 2x2 and express on some sections. 

The road near Sibiu is mostly 2x2 with shoulders on top. 

I am not sure about the rest though I remember near Cluj the road is fully 2x2. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

Skynick said:


>


Can you please mark the significant cities on the route of the existing, U/C, proposed motorways and expressways? Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Skynick

Le Clerk said:


> Can you please mark the significant cities on the route of the existing, U/C, proposed motorways and expressways? Thanks. :cheers:


The cities are dimmed in this version because they are under design reevaluation :nuts: (I can use the real shape of the cities or only dots). The version with all the relevant cities will be available next month.


----------



## Le Clerk

Great! kay: Thank you. :cheers:


----------



## ionutzyankoo

Great job Skynick!


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> On a long section of DN1 (N of Bucharest) it's 2x3, and on most sections is 2x2.
> 
> The seaside road is 2x2 on the full lenght.
> 
> For DN2 from Bucharest to Iasi I think it is mostly 2x2.
> 
> From Bucharest south to Giurgiu is 2x2 and express on some sections.
> 
> The road near Sibiu is mostly 2x2 with shoulders on top.
> 
> I am not sure about the rest though I remember near Cluj the road is fully 2x2. :cheers:


DN2 (E60/E85) it's just a two-lane road with large shoulders, excepting some 20 km between Buzău and Râmnicu Sărat, where it turns in a real four-lane road. Due to the intense traffic those shoulders are used as slow lanes.:nuts:

DN1/DN7 (E68/E81) near Sibiu is a four-lane road for only 16 kilometers until Sibiu, and a former two-lane road plus shoulder (now a 2+1 road) between Sibiu and Miercurea Sibiului (39 km). After Miercurea Sibiului it's a simple (but very, very busy) two-lane road.

DN1 (E60/E81) is a four-lane road between Turda and Vâlcele, near Cluj (just 19-20 km). After Vâlcele it's a 2+1 road (1+1 and one climbing lane) until Cluj (8-9 km).


----------



## treichard

How far inside the Bucuresti ring road (the present one, not future A0) do A1 and A2 extend?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The imagery of Bucuresti is pretty new, and shows both A1 and A2 have their last (or first) grade-separated interchange at the CB (Centurii Bucuresti).


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> Delivered? 42 km
> U/C? About 100 km
> 
> But you need to know that the contract was suspended for about 2 years.



if the contract was signed 5 years ago (2004) and so far there are 42 kms in use, well I must say this is not a good prognostic for future. it gives 10 kms per year. well, a 2 year suspence is not an excuse for a government/a road agency (I know you do not use it as a argument for delay). 

I would go back for a second to the post I published around 2 weeks ago - in my opinion till 2020 there will be less than 1000 km of new motorways built. the official plan from my point of view is not doable.

I wonder which European country does the best in terms of motorway construction (I guess Eastern part of Germany)


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> if the contract was signed 5 years ago (2004) and so far there are 42 kms in use, well I must say this is not a good prognostic for future. it gives 10 kms per year. well, a 2 year suspence is not an excuse for a government/a road agency (I know you do not use it as a argument for delay).


Yes, but that's not a realistic way to look at it. The contract was suspended until 2007 I think, when the contractor started working. The terrain is a very difficult one (hilly) so they have to build many viaducts. In any case, after 2 years, the contractor delivered 42 km last year, with many other km being U/C and they are advancing pretty fast. Transylvania motorway (about 300 km of it) will be completed by the end of 2013. 



> I would go back for a second to the post I published around 2 weeks ago - in my opinion till 2020 there will be less than 1000 km of new motorways built. the official plan from my point of view is not doable.


I think we'll have 1200 km by the end of 2014-2015. I am a bit more optimistic, if the current trend keeps up and the contract deadlines are observed, even with some delays! 




> I wonder which European country does the best in terms of motorway construction (I guess Eastern part of Germany)


That's a difficult question but the answer would be IMO that country which allocates a lot of money for the job. :cheers:

BTW: we should see the delivery of about 100 km only this year, and much more in 2011, about 200 km. So in 2011, we will have about 550 km already.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

and802 said:


> I wonder which European country does the best in terms of motorway construction (I guess Eastern part of Germany)


Spain. They've turned a 3000 kilometer motorway network into a 13.500 kilometer motorway network in less than 20 years.


----------



## nebunul

Le Clerk said:


> The *terrain is a very difficult one *(hilly) so they have to build many viaducts. In any case, after 2 years, the contractor delivered 42 km last year, with many other km being U/C and they are advancing pretty fast. Transylvania motorway (about 300 km of it) will be completed by the end of 2013.


That's something that very few people know or understand ...

_“Normally in hilly ground, we would use the excavated soil from the cuttings to fill the valleys,” says Bogdan Sgarcitu, external affairs manager of construction company Bechtel. “But on this stretch the clay-like soil cannot be compacted, so we’ve had to use many more piles than normal: in just three months we installed more than 500, some drilled as deep as 24 metres. We’ve also had to transport millions of tonnes of materials over some less-than-perfect infrastructure.”
http://unitedkingdom.cat.com/cda/files/971730/7/united-kingdom 06.08.pdf_
http://www.unibuc.ro/uploads_ro/47886/930/Pop.pdf


----------



## andrei_ro

and802 said:


> I would go back for a second to the post I published around 2 weeks ago - in my opinion till 2020 there will be less than 1000 km of new motorways built. the official plan from my point of view is not doable.



You are so right! Less than 1000 km till 2020 it's a fair figure. I'm optimistic if i'd say that Transilvania motorway will be finished before 2018. That's around 400 km. Maybe...just maybe, with huge efforts and billions of euros sucked up by corruption, we will have around 800 km till 2020.


----------



## Le Clerk

andrei_ro said:


> You are so right! Less than 1000 km till 2020 it's a fair figure. I'm optimistic if i'd say that Transilvania motorway will be finished before 2018. That's around 400 km. Maybe...just maybe, with huge efforts and billions of euros sucked up by corruption, we will have around 800 km till 2020.


Are you watching Mircea Badea and will put feathers in your pants if you are wrong like he did? :lol:

Cause I have the feeling you are talking like a TV showman. :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nah, what happened in the past (corruption, delays) is not necessarily to continue in the future. I doubt if you can compare the construction speed before 2007 with the construction speed in the next 10 years. Building a motorway usually takes 3 years regardless of distance. What is more important is which sections are under construction. If all of the A3 would be U/C right now, it's safe to say the entire road will be completed by 2014. But, if they're going through it phase by phase, it takes much longer of course.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nah, what happened in the past (corruption, delays) is not necessarily to continue in the future. I doubt if you can compare the construction speed before 2007 with the construction speed in the next 10 years. Building a motorway usually takes 3 years regardless of distance. What is more important is which sections are under construction. If all of the A3 would be U/C right now, it's safe to say the entire road will be completed by 2014. But, if they're going through it phase by phase, it takes much longer of course.


There is very improbable to meet corruption in motorway construction, because the tender procedure is very strict, in compliance with EU requirements, and with so many international players that corruption can be very easily spotted and blocked. Transylvania Motorway is the exception though because it's the only contract that has raised a scandal so far in so far motorway construction is concerned in Romania, because it was awarded to the American company Bechtel without a tender, as a result of pressure by the US - the newspapers' speculation. NO OTHER motorway contract in Romania caused a scandal anymore, yet the media here tends to be very speculative and many people bite the speculations too easily and treat a single even as a general practice. The *real problem in Romania is the lack of money for motorway construction*! 

A3 is not U/C now on the entire length, but only on some stretches. I think about 100 km, but more sections will become U/C this year and the next one. A1 though is planned to enter construction works on the WHOLE LENGTH this year or the coming one for the remaining sections (at the latest).

The only section which is under a question mark about when it will enter construction works is the A3 motorway section between Brasov-Targu Mures. That's a real question, and the government wants to take that from Bechtel and tender it to another company.


----------



## andrei_ro

Le Clerk said:


> Are you watching Mircea Badea and will put feathers in your pants if you are wrong like he did? :lol:
> 
> Cause I have the feeling you are talking like a TV showman. :cheers:


Who's mircea badeahno:

Any reasonable man living in this country can see that motorways are only a wet dream for romanian drivers. It's always been! We don't even have decent national 2 lane roads. Motorways are for rich countries, not for 3rd world ones.


----------



## Le Clerk

andrei_ro said:


> Who's mircea badeahno:
> 
> Any reasonable man living in this country can see that motorways are only a wet dream for romanian drivers. It's always been! We don't even have decent national 2 lane roads. Motorways are for rich countries, not for 3rd world ones.


Good thinking! kay:


----------



## andrei_ro

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nah, what happened in the past (corruption, delays) is not necessarily to continue in the future. I doubt if you can compare the construction speed before 2007 with the construction speed in the next 10 years. Building a motorway usually takes 3 years regardless of distance. What is more important is which sections are under construction. If all of the A3 would be U/C right now, it's safe to say the entire road will be completed by 2014. But, if they're going through it phase by phase, it takes much longer of course.




Corruption has its own tradition in this part of Europe for more than 200 years! It's amuzing to believe it will soon disappear.

And motorways WILL be built phase by phase because, unfortunately, there are no money for this job. The only reason the 2B section of Transylvania motorway was finished last month was the electoral campaign. And that says a lot about those dumb politicians' ambition to build motorways.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> NO OTHER motorway contract in Romania caused a scandal anymore [...]


Are you sure, Le Clerk ? I remember something about changing in the last moment of tender specifications just to be sure that _some_ Romanian contractors will be qualified to an auction. And I also remember that _those_ contractors have finally won the auction despite the fact that none of them have ever built one km of motorway. Yup, I'm talking about Moara Vlăsiei-Ploieşti.
And about the motorway network: imo you are way too optimistic. Me, I completely agree with andrei_ro. But let's hope we are both wrong and you are right.


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> Are you sure, Le Clerk ? I remember something about changing in the last moment of tender specifications just to be sure that _some_ Romanian contractors will be qualified to an auction. And I also remember that _those_ contractors have finally won the auction despite the fact that none of them have ever built one km of motorway. Yup, I'm talking about Moara Vlăsiei-Ploieşti.


I know what you are talking about, and the change was from the requirement that the tender companies must have been built at least a number of km of motorway to the requirement that the tender companies must have been worked on a certain number of highway. And was a result of a (NORMAL, I would say) governmental drive to allow for normal competition conditions among Romanian and foreign companies, the letter being positively discriminated (as though that was needed!) and would won all tenders because of that discriminatory requirement asking for a history in motorway construction works. I do not find that normal, but as a competition inhibitor against the domestic companies. And, IMO, it was good that the condition of a certain NO of motorway km was taken out. 

And, BTW: if there was anything unruly about that contract, I am SURE the competitors would've slammed it down in appeal, as it happens with many other tenders which are suspended by discontent tenderers just for the sake of blocking the procedure from being completed. You know this is very frequent here, and that participants used EVERY minor mistake in the tender documentation to appeal it and block the entire procedure!



> And about the motorway network: imo you are way too optimistic. Me, I completely agree with andrei_ro. But let's hope we are both wrong and you are right.


Are we betting on the feathers thingie? :lol:


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> Are we betting on the feathers thingie? :lol:


Hoping I will still be here in 2013, why not ? 
And I will raise the stake: till 2013 they won't build not even a single kilometer between Târgu Mureş and Braşov.


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> Hoping I will still be here in 2013, why not ?
> And I will raise the stake: till 2013 they won't build not even a single kilometer between Târgu Mureş and Braşov.


I won't bet on that because I did mention a few posts above that it is unknown what will happen with that section. But I would bet that Tg Mures-Bors will be completed by 2013 or 2014 at latest.  :cheers:


----------



## and802

ChrisZwolle said:


> Spain. They've turned a 3000 kilometer motorway network into a 13.500 kilometer motorway network in less than 20 years.


no, this is not fair 
Spaniards do not play fair !!! they should have done it much slower !!!

500 km of motorways a year. still difficult to imagine

anyway, there must be some consultants on the market, who used to advise a Spanish road agency/a Spanish government. why not to hire them ?

Chris, you gave me a homework. now I have to read all 70 pages of the Spanish thread, but knowledge is power.



ChrisZwolle said:


> ...Building a motorway usually takes 3 years regardless of distance. What is more important is which sections are under construction. If all of the A3 would be U/C right now, it's safe to say the entire road will be completed by 2014...


nothing but the truth. that is the point - 3 years once a contract is signed. 



Le Clerk said:


> I won't bet on that because I did mention a few posts above that it is unknown what will happen with that section. But I would bet that Tg Mures-Bors will be completed by 2013 or 2014 at latest.  :cheers:


Tg Mures-Bors route is around 250 km.
100 km - U/C
42 km - done
100 km - not started.

taking into consideration a motorway construction takes 3 years once a contract is signed, you are very short of time. unless you take guys from Spain 

last thing. we do not live in a perfect world. there are delays in performance, and it does not happen very often a contract is finished on time. what is more it could happen a contract would be cancelled (lately it has happened in Poland Alpine Bau consortium resigned/was fired). 

anyway in my opinion delivery date would be rescheduled for 2014/2015


----------



## nenea_hartia

and802 said:


> [...]anyway in my opinion delivery date would be rescheduled for 2014/2015


You think so ? I don't know, I'm afraid it's too soon, this is still Romania... :lol:
Now seriously speaking I don't give a rat's ass about Câmpia Turzii-Braşov section of Transylvania Motorway. I don't think today's traffic is justifying a motorway there (except that very annoying Ungheni-Târgu Mureş section). Of course, I would love to have motorways all over the country but let's face it: we can't afford it, at least for now.
For me is by far more important to put all the money we have into the northern branch of the Pan-European Corridor IV: Arad-Timişoara-Deva-Sibiu-Bucharest. Reasons: 1) it's a Pan-European Corridor, of course ; 2) the road traffic is a living hell and 3) Romania can use European money to build it.



and802 said:


> taking into consideration a motorway construction takes 3 years once a contract is signed, you are very short of time. unless you take guys from Spain


OK, we have some Spaniards here, Fomento de Construcciones y Contratas (FCC). They are building right now a motorway between Arad and Timişoara. So I have the highest hopes.


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> Tg Mures-Bors route is around 250 km.
> 100 km - U/C
> 42 km - done
> 100 km - not started.
> 
> taking into consideration a motorway construction takes 3 years once a contract is signed, you are very short of time. unless you take guys from Spain
> 
> last thing. we do not live in a perfect world. there are delays in performance, and it does not happen very often a contract is finished on time. what is more it could happen a contract would be cancelled (lately it has happened in Poland Alpine Bau consortium resigned/was fired).
> 
> anyway in my opinion delivery date would be rescheduled for 2014/2015


The contract is signed for the whole section. We'll see, but I think they'll finish the stretch between Tg Mures and Bors by 2014 at latest.


----------



## nenea_hartia

*Sibiu bypass (part of A1 motorway), January updates*

All photos have been resized. If you want to see the pictures (and MANY more) at the original size, click *here*. To extract the files you will need all three archives and 7-Zip (freeware) or WinRAR (shareware) installed. But pay attention: first you will have to extract those three archives from a larger one, because the hosting site also compress any uploaded file.

Here is a map of the bypass (in red). The six small green circles represent the six places where I took pictures:










*1. Sibiu bypass near Mohu.* Above - the bypass; bellow - National Route 1 (E68-E81):


----------



## nenea_hartia

*2. Junction with the secondary route Sibiu-Agnita*:


----------



## panda80

ChrisZwolle said:


> I'm not too well-known with these Corridor numbers (and probably most other non-Romanian forumers, those numbers are not common in other parts of Europe), but is this A1?


To make it clear, in Romania we have:
Corridor IV north branch: Nadlac-Bucharest-Constanta (A1+A2)
Corridor IV south branch: Nadlac-Timisoara-Calafat (probably will be A7 or A6, not yet decided)
Corridor IX Giurgiu-Bucharest-Albita (probably A5 from Bucharest to Albita)
Corridor VII, represented by the Danube.
Now the Serbians proposed a new corridor, XI, Bar-Belgrade-Timisoara.

These Corridors are very important for us, as EU only finances works on these corridors.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Thanks *panda* for clarifications. But I thought Danube is Corridor VII? :dunno:



Le Clerk said:


> Map of European corridors:


----------



## eucitizen

BTW what are the actual conditions of the main roads that will go along the motorways?
I mean how jammed they are, how are their conditions and so on. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## panda80

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ Thanks *panda* for clarifications. But I thought Danube is Corridor VII? :dunno:


Thanks for the correction, edited.

P.S. Wow, we now have 1000 posts. Lot of activity on romanian motorways thread in the last months.:cheers:


----------



## panda80

eucitizen said:


> BTW what are the actual conditions of the main roads that will go along the motorways?
> I mean how jammed they are, how are their conditions and so on. Thanks for the answer.


Generally these roads are in good condition regarding the quality, but many of them have reached their transport capacity for some time (DN1, DN7 especially). In Romania you can count on an average speed of 65-70km/h on a long journey.


----------



## Le Clerk

panda80 said:


> Thanks for the correction, edited.
> 
> P.S. Wow, we now have 1000 posts. Lot of activity on romanian motorways thread in the last months.:cheers:


We are trying to encourage the real works on the ground by posting more here. :lol::cheers:


----------



## knakker

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ Yep, Adrian Ionescu said it'll be tendered this year. All the the rest of the sections will. At least, that's what they are planning.


Ionescu said to 'hotnews.ro' that for Sibiu -Pitesti no money is available from EU (is this really true? seems weird to me) and that it needs a solution similar with Brasov-Comarnic. He promised that the sections between Nadlac-Sibiu will be contracted this year.


----------



## Le Clerk

I think here there is some confusion about that, as the head of CNADR said today that only a segment of Pitesti-Sibiu has EU financing. That's the reason they need to sign a concession for that section I guess. 

But the good news is that the head of CNADR reaffirms today that all remaining sections on A1 will be contracted this year. :cheers:


----------



## knakker

I found an interview with minister Berceanu from 2007 (but not in english:http://www.revista22.ro/autostrazile-se-fac-cu-bani-3568.html), in which he already stated that EU doesn't want to finance Sibiu-Pitesti because no traffic (!!) for a too expensive road. To me this explanation seems more than a bit ridiculous to really believe this.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Where is that in the text?


----------



## panda80

It's under the heading: Cu alte cuvinte, sunteti prizonierul birocratiei de la Bruxelles.


----------



## Joejojo

Hi everybody,

Perhaps this link is interesting. Do speak basic Romanian, but from what I understand this is a forecast on infra-projects (not only roads) in Romania.

http://media.hotnews.ro/media_serve...-lista-proiecte-contractate-pos-transport.pdf

Source: hotnews.ro

@ Le Clerk, perhaps u know more about this?

Greetings from Cluj


----------



## Le Clerk

panda80 said:


> It's under the heading: Cu alte cuvinte, sunteti prizonierul birocratiei de la Bruxelles.


But this is not the same with what _*knakker*_ said. :dunno:


----------



## alen74

*A2, A3*

Hello everybody

As far as i understand the contruction of Cernavoda- Constanta section and the ringroad of Constanta have started last year. Can somebody confirm this info? And more exacly when they did start the works? I presume somewhere in September/October.

Also I have another concern regarding the highway Bucharest- Ploiesti.. According to the initial planns this section was suppose to pass Ploiesti on the west side, like a parallel way with the existing Ploiesti belt. From the new project Comarnic-Brasov which have been introduced by Radu Berceanu few days ago on the B1 TV i saw that the maps indicate a parallel way with the existing Ploiesti- Brasov national road (DN1). But it will be on the east side of the national road no on the west side. So, thinking that on the west part of Ploiesti it is already in use the actual belt (1x4) and shortest direction for A3 being straight to the north not rounding Ploiesti on the west side I presume that they could reconsider the project and the highway could pass Ploiesti on the east not on the west. The only certain info knowing is that the section Bucharest- Ploiesti will puncture the national road (DN1) on the south of Ploiesti in Barcanesti. What do you say, it is possible to reconsider the project?


----------



## alen74

sorry guys, another question..

I have red about the planns of several sections of the Coridor no 4 highway. Maybe I'm wrong but i understood that the sections between nadlac and arad, the ringroad of Arad, Timisoara- Lugoj and Lugoj- Deva as well will be build like a 2x1 highways. What does it mean 2x1? How could a highway to have only one lane /way?


----------



## Le Clerk

alen74 said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> As far as i understand the contruction of Cernavoda- Constanta section and the ringroad of Constanta have started last year. Can somebody confirm this info? And more exacly when they did start the works? I presume somewhere in September/October.


Don't know. Sorry. 



> Also I have another concern regarding the highway Bucharest- Ploiesti.. According to the initial planns this section was suppose to pass Ploiesti on the west side, like a parallel way with the existing Ploiesti belt.


It's true and the plans have not changed. It'll go to the West of Ploiesti. 



> From the new project Comarnic-Brasov which have been introduced by Radu Berceanu few days ago on the B1 TV i saw that the maps indicate a parallel way with the existing Ploiesti- Brasov national road (DN1). But it will be on the east side of the national road no on the west side. So, thinking that on the west part of Ploiesti it is already in use the actual belt (1x4) and shortest direction for A3 being straight to the north not rounding Ploiesti on the west side I presume that they could reconsider the project and the highway could pass Ploiesti on the east not on the west. The only certain info knowing is that the section Bucharest- Ploiesti will puncture the national road (DN1) on the south of Ploiesti in Barcanesti. What do you say, it is possible to reconsider the project?


I don't think it is possible to change the project and I actually do not see a problem with that to be frank. 

BTW: Ploiesti western by-pass is a 2x2 (almost) express road.


----------



## Le Clerk

alen74 said:


> sorry guys, another question..
> 
> I have red about the planns of several sections of the Coridor no 4 highway. Maybe I'm wrong but i understood that the sections between nadlac and arad, the ringroad of Arad, Timisoara- Lugoj and Lugoj- Deva as well will be build like a 2x1 highways. What does it mean 2x1? How could a highway to have only one lane /way?


NO, NO, NO! The whole A1 is going to be a full profile motorway (like A2, A3, and probably other proposed motorways). Where on earth did you hear that? :?


----------



## Le Clerk

The Gov is holding discussions with Bechtel to turn Tg.Mures-Brasov section of Transilvania Motorway into a PPP, because the gov does not have money to finance it:



> *Government relies on public-private partnership for Transilvania highway construction*
> 
> 30 Ianuarie 2010
> 
> Emil Boc met the representatives of the American company Bechtel on Friday afternoon, the topic of the discussion being centered on the possibility to apply a public-private partnership for the construction of Transilvania Highway.
> 
> Moreover, at the end of yesterday’s Government session, Emil Boc reiterated the initiative to extend the public-private partnership in all the economic sectors.
> 
> To this purpose, the Executive decided the establishment of a Commission to identify the solutions that refer to such partnerships. The Commission will comprise the Finance Ministry, the Transport Ministry, the Regional Development and Tourism Ministry, the Economy Ministry and the Justice Ministry.
> 
> Last week, Premier Emil Boc said that the Transilvania Highway project will be funded both from the state budget and from alternative sources. The Turda – Campia Turzii section is forecasted to be finalized at the end of the year and in parallel, the works for the Gilau – Suplacu de Barcau sections are being performed.
> 
> Bechtel representatives confirmed that Transilvania Highway can be opened for traffic at an acceptable term, only if “the works observe the protocol to be concluded in 2010”.
> 
> Transilvania Highway construction project, on the Brasov – Bors route was started in 2004 based on a 2.2 billion euros contract granted to Bechtel through direct assignment. The highway is provided to have 415 km, four lanes, the total cost will amount to five billion euros and it will have 58 passage ways, 94 bridges and 16 road junctions.
> 
> Up to the present moment, Romania has paid to the American company 2.7 billion lei (643 million euros) for the 42 km constructed so far. Bechtel company says it still has to recover from Romania roughly 150 million euros for the works finalized in 2009.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk

> *E-road tax disk to increase toll revenues*
> 30 Ianuarie 2010
> 
> The implementation of the e-road tax disc, starting Aug. 1, 2010, by the Ordinance the Government adopted on Friday, will allow the rise to 99 from 50-60 percent, in the present European average toll revenues, Transport Minister Radu Berceanu said after the Government’s Friday sitting.
> 
> He added that starting Aug 1, there would be no road disk stickers, but the road disks could be bought at several sale points, because the buyer would get nothing more but a fiscal receipt with the car number and the purchase date printed on it.* Nineteen video cameras will be mounted on the heavy-traffic roads, for the start. The cameras will survey the traffic, recognize the car numbers and automatically compare and see whether any valid road tax disk is registered in the database.*
> 
> Novensys UTI Consortium won the tender for the e-road disks, with its third ranked bid, from the four forwarded ones, while Romstrade – Vector – Intel announced it would challenge the auction commission’s decision, as its bidding ranked the first. The agreement gets operational after the Court solves the appeal.


 Source


So it's going to be an automatic recognition system, which means that people will have to have their toll paid up to date.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Similar to Hungary then... But 19 cameras, that's not really an enforcement in a country the size of Romania.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

alen74 said:


> As far as i understand the contruction of Cernavoda- Constanta section and the ringroad of Constanta have started last year. Can somebody confirm this info? And more exacly when they did start the works? I presume somewhere in September/October.


The May 2009 imagery on Google Earth show no signs of construction yet. So it's after May.


----------



## alen74

Le Clerk said:


> NO, NO, NO! The whole A1 is going to be a full profile motorway (like A2, A3, and probably other proposed motorways). Where on earth did you hear that? :?


http://infrastructura.info/index.ph...ii-pusi-la-dispozitie-de-BEI_articol1460.html

http://www.masuramedia.ro/Social/7048.html

http://arhiva2004.informatia.ro/ind...urii_rutiere&name=News&file=article&sid=78047

probably is just a misunderstanding but i was thinking that is not such a bad idea to ask..:nuts:


----------



## panda80

ChrisZwolle said:


> The May 2009 imagery on Google Earth show no signs of construction yet. So it's after May.


Theoretically construction started in november 2008 on Constanta bypass, but effectively in may-june 2009. For A2 Cernavoda-Constanta, works will start this spring.


----------



## Le Clerk

alen74 said:


> http://infrastructura.info/index.ph...ii-pusi-la-dispozitie-de-BEI_articol1460.html
> 
> http://www.masuramedia.ro/Social/7048.html
> 
> http://arhiva2004.informatia.ro/ind...urii_rutiere&name=News&file=article&sid=78047
> 
> probably is just a misunderstanding but i was thinking that is not such a bad idea to ask..:nuts:


Media "reporting"...it's just a misunderstanding in the media.


----------



## alen74

Le Clerk said:


> It's true and the plans have not changed. It'll go to the West of Ploiesti.
> 
> Do you know where exacly it is the end of this section Bucharest- Ploiesti? I mean the point from where the second section (Ploiesti- Comarnic) will be forecasted to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is possible to change the project and I actually do not see a problem with that to be frank.
> 
> Just i am asking if it is normal to have in the western part of Ploiesti both, the old ringroad just upgraded (2x2) and the new highway A3. Doesnt mean that we shall have like 2 ringbelts of Ploiesti( one being the express road- the old ring and the other one the highway section) both passing the city on the same side, separated by only 1-2 km -if i'm not wrong?
> On the other hand, if you look on the map it seems that the option to pass Ploiesti on the eastern side looks shorter.
> Also i was wonderring from the early stages of this project why they didnt chose the shortest way to Ploiesti meaning Bucharest-Bucurestii Noi- Mogosoaia-Peris and passing Ploiesti on the west near Strejnicu, Paulesti.. Ok, one reason could be the necessity to have a common way with Bucharest- Focsani project which would save 45 km of highway.
> Another reason could be the proximity and access to Otopeni International Airport, more facile from the actual location.
> But if they have chosen to build the highway on the east of DN1 why they are going to pass Ploiesti through the west side?


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Similar to Hungary then... But 19 cameras, that's not really an enforcement in a country the size of Romania.


It's an automatic system, unlike in Hungary where I understand they check cars differently. So, having 19 cameras which scan automatically probably each car that goes by is not few, but indeed they are not enough. Probably they will install more cameras.

In any case, just the idea of automatic scan will increase compliance with the toll payment dramatically, IMO. Because people will think of the high fines and the fact that the risk of being caught is much more higher than under the previous system.


----------



## panda80

alen74 said:


> Le Clerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true and the plans have not changed. It'll go to the West of Ploiesti.
> 
> Do you know where exacly it is the end of this section Bucharest- Ploiesti? I mean the point from where the second section (Ploiesti- Comarnic) will be forecasted to start.
> 
> 
> I don't think it is possible to change the project and I actually do not see a problem with that to be frank.
> 
> Just i am asking if it is normal to have in the western part of Ploiesti both, the old ringroad just upgraded (2x2) and the new highway A3. Doesnt mean that we shall have like 2 ringbelts of Ploiesti( one being the express road- the old ring and the other one the highway section) both passing the city on the same side, separated by only 1-2 km -if i'm not wrong?
> On the other hand, if you look on the map it seems that the option to pass Ploiesti on the eastern side looks shorter.
> Also i was wonderring from the early stages of this project why they didnt chose the shortest way to Ploiesti meaning Bucharest-Bucurestii Noi- Mogosoaia-Peris and passing Ploiesti on the west near Strejnicu, Paulesti.. Ok, one reason could be the necessity to have a common way with Bucharest- Focsani project which would save 45 km of highway.
> Another reason could be the proximity and access to Otopeni International Airport, more facile from the actual location.
> But if they have chosen to build the highway on the east of DN1 why they are going to pass Ploiesti through the west side?
> 
> 
> 
> The end of the section Bucharest-Ploiesti is the point where the motorway meets the actual western bypass, about 1km after Barcanesti. There will be the south exit for Ploiesti, not at the intersection with DN1 inside Barcanesti. One reason I see for the construction of the motorway to the west of the city is the fact that the eastern part is more densely populated, with suburbs going on the Subcarpathians hills.Even the actual eastern bypass passes through 2 villages(Tantareni and Ploiestiori). It is very hard to find a route between these villages (have a look in GE).
Click to expand...


----------



## Qtya

Le Clerk said:


> It's an automatic system, unlike in Hungary where I understand they check cars differently. So, having 19 cameras which scan automatically probably each car that goes by is not few, but indeed they are not enough. Probably they will install more cameras.


We have both, mobile units and fixed cameras. But 19 seems a little short... I can recall about 12 cameras on the way to Lake Balaton, and thats only one side of M7, and about 120 kms...


----------



## alen74

panda80 said:


> Theoretically construction started in november 2008 on Constanta bypass, but effectively in may-june 2009. For A2 Cernavoda-Constanta, works will start this spring.


Thks. But one friend of mine travelled from Bucharest to Constanta in the last November and he noticed that the section Cernavoda - Constanta was already under construction. After Cernavoda you are able to see from the national road the yard of the future highway at least for a while..
That's why Im asking, maybe someone knows more accurately if they have started or not


----------



## Le Clerk

Qtya said:


> We have both, mobile units and fixed cameras. But 19 seems a little short... I can recall about 12 cameras on the way to Lake Balaton, and thats only one side of M7, and about 120 kms...


But is it automatic scanning or the police just tape car plates randomly (for evidence purpose) and check back in the system to see whether the particular number has paid the toll?


----------



## nenea_hartia

alen74 said:


> http://infrastructura.info/index.ph...ii-pusi-la-dispozitie-de-BEI_articol1460.html
> 
> http://www.masuramedia.ro/Social/7048.html
> 
> http://arhiva2004.informatia.ro/ind...urii_rutiere&name=News&file=article&sid=78047
> 
> probably is just a misunderstanding but i was thinking that is not such a bad idea to ask..:nuts:


I don't know where that idea came from. Probably just a misunderstanding as you said, or who knows, could be some old and stupid governmental idea.
But *here* is an official document of CNADNR, the Romanian National Company for Motorways and National Routes (sorry, it seems that they only speak Romanian hno, document posted *here*.
That file is in fact a tender announcement. CNADNR wants to find a Consultant for "the supervision of the design & construction contract for Timişoara-Lugoj motorway (~ 41.8 kilometers of new highway from Timişoara to Lugoj, with the platform of 26.00 m, *4 lanes, with two lanes each way*) - according to point 3. of the announcement.


----------



## panda80

alen74 said:


> Thks. But one friend of mine travelled from Bucharest to Constanta in the last November and he noticed that the section Cernavoda - Constanta was already under construction. After Cernavoda you are able to see from the national road the yard of the future highway at least for a while..
> That's why Im asking, maybe someone knows more accurately if they have started or not


That was just a parade, but no serious construction started yet. See on this table from MT that construction will start in the first trimester of 2010. http://www.mt.ro/evenimente/temporare/propuneri privind activitatea CNADNR in 2010.pdf


----------



## Qtya

Le Clerk said:


> But is it automatic scanning or the police just tape car plates randomly (for evidence purpose) and check back in the system to see whether the particular number has paid the toll?


Automatically scanning all the cars.


----------



## alen74

panda80 said:


> alen74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The end of the section Bucharest-Ploiesti is the point where the motorway meets the actual western bypass, about 1km after Barcanesti. There will be the south exit for Ploiesti, not at the intersection with DN1 inside Barcanesti. One reason I see for the construction of the motorway to the west of the city is the fact that the eastern part is more densely populated, with suburbs going on the Subcarpathians hills.Even the actual eastern bypass passes through 2 villages(Tantareni and Ploiestiori). It is very hard to find a route between these villages (have a look in GE).
> 
> 
> 
> Thks, your information is according to the map (Romania- Marea Harta Rutiera 2009/2010).
> So i presume that starting with Barcanesti it will be a part of Ploiesti- Comarnic section. For sure it is planned a new ringbelt of ploiesti like a highway (part of A3). I have seen some maps and the highway will pass just near Ploiesti Industrial Park which is situated on DN72 (Ploiesti- Targoviste) -1 km away from the actual belt.
> According to the map the new highway will pass on the western neighbourhood of the Industrial Park
Click to expand...


----------



## Le Clerk

Qtya said:


> Automatically scanning all the cars.


So then what's the point of having cameras on top of police cars at the same time with fix cameras and what's the point to stop people in traffic to check the toll payment receipt? Why involve the police in this "accounting" job, while they could just send the fine at the car's owner address, without involving the police?

At least that's what they are doing here about speeding tickets (when cought by camera on the motorway or highway)...you just learn you got a fine by mail and have to pay it. Probably they'll do the same with this system of fix cameras. But again, I do not see why police cars should have mounted cameras while cameras could be mounted on the motorway poles. And again, why should the police do the job of stopping and fining them when all that could be done automatically by the system by mail. :dunno:


----------



## panda80

alen74 said:


> panda80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thks, your information is according to the map (Romania- Marea Harta Rutiera 2009/2010).
> So i presume that starting with Barcanesti it will be a part of Ploiesti- Comarnic section. For sure it is planned a new ringbelt of ploiesti like a highway (part of A3). I have seen some maps and the highway will pass just near Ploiesti Industrial Park which is situated on DN72 (Ploiesti- Targoviste) -1 km away from the actual belt.
> According to the map the new highway will pass on the western neighbourhood of the Industrial Park
> 
> 
> 
> The motorway will pass between the railway and the actual beltway. It will overpass the railway and the actual DN1 around the intersection DN1-DN72, and from there it will stay between DN1 and the railway, this time on the right side of the railway as you look towards Brasov.
Click to expand...


----------



## alen74

panda80 said:


> alen74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The motorway will pass between the railway and the actual beltway. It will overpass the railway and the actual DN1 around the intersection DN1-DN72, and from there it will stay between DN1 and the railway, this time on the right side of the railway as you look towards Brasov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thks for the info
Click to expand...


----------



## alen74

nenea_hartia said:


> I don't know where that idea came from. Probably just a misunderstanding as you said, or who knows, could be some old and stupid governmental idea.
> But *here* is an official document of CNADNR, the Romanian National Company for Motorways and National Routes (sorry, it seems that they only speak Romanian hno, document posted *here*.
> That file is in fact a tender announcement. CNADNR wants to find a Consultant for "the supervision of the design & construction contract for Timişoara-Lugoj motorway (~ 41.8 kilometers of new highway from Timişoara to Lugoj, with the platform of 26.00 m, *4 lanes, with two lanes each way*) - according to point 3. of the announcement.


Yeah.. i believe also that it was a wrong information

i even can not imagine how it looks a 2x1 highway hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

alen74 said:


> i even can not imagine how it looks a 2x1 highway hno:


Well, some journalists can. 


And, just as an advice, don't use the term "highway" for "autostrazi", because technically "highway" is more of a regular road like DN-uri, while "motorway" is the proper technical term for "autostrazi". :cheers:

Welcome to SSC BTW! :cheers:


----------



## panda80

alen74 said:


> Yeah.. i believe also that it was a wrong information
> 
> i even can not imagine how it looks a 2x1 highway hno:


There are some 2x1 motorways around Europe. For example hungarian M15 and M70, E75 in Serbia from Hungary to Novi Sad (however 2 sections were upgraded this year to 2x2) etc. These motorways are used on sections with less traffic, that doesn't justify a normal motorway, and have the same characteristics of motorways (no at grade intersections, they don't pass through villages, high radius of curves). They can be upgraded very easy to 2x2 depending on traffic needs as the overpasses are built to allow this. For example serbians managed to upgrade 2 sections of 10kms each on E75 in just a few months.


----------



## Ayceman

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is there a lot of commuting traffic from outside the Bucuresti urban area? I mean, Bucuresti does have a lot of villages around it, but I haven't spot many suburban cities yet like you see in France or North America.


I do have to say that most of the commute is from the string of villages right to the north. Bucharest is different from western European capitals in that it's one extremely compact mass surrounded by almost nothing. Even the neighboring county residences aren't much to look at (except maybe Ploiești) as Bucharest concentrates most of the wealth in the region in a very centralized manor.

Look at this satellite picture, the only urban agglomeration near to Bucharest is Giurgiu, at the border:


----------



## Skynick

panda80 said:


> The motorway is build with three lanes from the start between Bucharest and Moara Vlasiei(km 18.5), which in my opinion is sufficient for the next 20 years.


The motorway was planned with 6 lanes because it will also carry the trafic to Moldova on this section, once Ploiesti - Focsani motorway will open. 

Until then, the entire Moldovian traffic is carried by E85.


----------



## Le Clerk

panda80 said:


> The motorway is build with three lanes from the start between Bucharest and Moara Vlasiei(km 18.5), which in my opinion is sufficient for the next 20 years.


I thought they postponed the 3rd lane for later on?


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bucharest-Ploiesti Motorway Segment 50% Finished – Romanian PM*
> 
> [...]
> Mid-January 2010, Romanian Transport Minister Radu Berceanu, French construction group Vinci and Greek construction company Aktor signed a lease-based construction contract for the highway segment linking Comarnic to Brasov in central Romania.
> 
> *Construction works on the Comarnic-Brasov highway will be finished until January 2014 and will cost Romania EUR4.8 billion.*
> 
> 
> 
> Source
Click to expand...

:bash: I don't believe that even journalists from Medifax cannot see the difference between construction costs and PPP costs !!! :bash:

The construction works per se cost 1.3 billion while the financing, taxes, maintenance and repairs for 30 freaking years will make the rest !!


----------



## panda80

Le Clerk said:


> I thought they postponed the 3rd lane for later on?


They postponed the 3rd lane only between Moara Vlasiei(km 19) and the future Dumbrava interchange(km 45) afaik. The contract with the italians from Tirrena was signed from the begining for a motorway with 3 lanes. I visited the construction site and the motorway seems to be large enough for 3+3.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ OK. Maybe I am misinformed.


----------



## Mihai90




----------



## Joejojo

@ Mihai90:

This is the main road from Brasov to Ploiesti? At least I think so because of the railway.
I love that road.............when it is empty :banana:


----------



## Le Clerk

Some good Google Earth photo explanations of the stage of work for A3 between Bucharest and Ploiesti:



Suburban101 said:


> I know this has been posted previously, but here's a small collage with the sections of A3 visibile from space since 2009 (I don't imagine they've build a lot since autumn 2009) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that if you zoom a little closer on Google Earth there are some good quality imagery of ground level works on the site.
> 
> Sorry for the small size , you know the rules, 800x600 only .
> 
> 
> 
> PS: The works might be 50% complete, if you reckon that laying the asphalt is the simplest part and we can already see some large sections nearing completion here. PM Boc said that works are on a "accelerated rhythm" , let's hope they get the job done this year.




Thanks *Suburban*!


----------



## Capt.Vimes

When Top Gear team is crossing the Transfagarasan pass are they crossing it from north to south or from south to north?


----------



## eurocopter

Capt.Vimes said:


> When Top Gear team is crossing the Transfagarasan pass are they crossing it from north to south or from south to north?


From south to north, they were coming from Bucharest via Pitesti.


----------



## Capt.Vimes

eurocopter said:


> From south to north, they were coming from Bucharest via Pitesti.


Thanks :cheers:


----------



## nenea_hartia

Sibiu bypass, part of the Pan-European corridor IV, February 19 updates. You can see on the map the places where the pictures were taken. Unfortunately Vectra Service hasn't started yet the works for the second section of the bypass.










*1. Calea Guşteriţei overpass:*


----------



## nenea_hartia

*2. Access to the Industrial Area East:*


----------



## bogdymol

Great photos!


----------



## nenea_hartia

bogdymol said:


> Great photos!


Thanks. 
Now the saga continues: :lol:

*3. DJ 106 Sibiu-Agnita (secondary road) is passing over bypass:*


----------



## bogdymol

Partea nasoala e ca e prea mult noroi pe acolo, care e dus de catre camioane pe toate drumurile din zona fara sa intereseze pe nimeni acest aspect.


----------



## nenea_hartia

*4. The motorway is passing over Braşov - Sibiu railway.* The Italians of Todini started the works two years ago by building the pillars but the beams were finally mounted these days by the Max Bögl/Geiger/Contram consortium:


----------



## Joejojo

Finally some pictures again, thanks!

Can't wait when the good wheather will come back in RO, than there will be bigger progress to see. Luckily they will also finish 10 km A3 at Campia Turzii - Turda, that safes me a lot of time when I have to travel to Bucuresti


----------



## xelius_autobahn

Beautiful mountains


----------



## ionut

^^ A4 will be contructed all the way to the border with Moldova (Ungheni).


----------



## Le Clerk

Actually, there are (distant) plans for Moldova to continue A 4 all the way to Chisinau. 



dnd said:


> *Moldavian road map*


----------



## ionut

^^ Are there any motorways in Moldova? Constructed/Planned?


----------



## panda80

ionut said:


> ^^ Are there any motorways in Moldova? Constructed/Planned?


In Moldova there are no motorways according to the european way of defining it, but there are some roads with expressway characteristics (grade-separated intersections, no villages), some even 2+2, mostly near Chisinau.


----------



## bogdymol

Does Moldova have any motorway program? Do they plan to build any motorways?


----------



## Le Clerk

There was an older plan supported by Romania under the TACIS EU funding programme to make a connection between Corridor IV - Iasi and Ungheni-Chisinau (it also included the construction of a motorway bridge at Ungheni), but nothing happened due to the worsening of relations between the 2 countries. 

Hopefully, Romania will be able to lobby the EU for the coming EU budgetary cycle and get EU funding for A4 and its continuation to Chisinau.


----------



## nenea_hartia

*BREAKING NEWS !!!* :lol:

And very orange news I might say...  

Vectra Service has finally started the works for the last section of the Sibiu bypass. They have filled the entire (future) construction site with orange topographic landmarks: :lol:


























































Oh my God ! Brand new concrete !! :lol:










That's it, guys and gals! That's the entire section which Vectra should build. You can see in the horizon the bridge over Sibiu-Mediaş railway, the end project of Section I of the bypass. I would really love to know which bonehead in Ministry of Transports have decided to give that microscopic section to another contractor, when a solid consortium like Max Bögl/Geiger/Contram was already on the site with men an machines, building the first 14,4 kilometers.:nuts:


----------



## ionut

Oh crap. That's how long that section is? Is that 1-2 km or what?! :bash:

I sure hope that those at Vectra will finish it until December.


----------



## nenea_hartia

ionut said:


> Oh crap. That's how long that section is? Is that 1-2 km or what?! :bash:
> 
> I sure hope that those at Vectra will finish it until December.


2,4 km.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hey, I was doing a trip to Germany last year (Bad Oeynhausen) to check out the A30 works which were started 1.5 year ago. I was shocked to see only orange picket poles were planted  So this isn't too bad


----------



## nenea_hartia

Thank you very much for encouraging us, Chris! :lol:


----------



## bogdymol

I think we all know why those topographic landmarks are orange instead of red or yellow. :lol:


----------



## Joejojo

bogdymol said:


> I think we all know why those topographic landmarks are orange instead of red or yellow. :lol:


Chris is from Zwolle... But he lives in Zwolle :lol:

Me is also from Zwolle...... But me is living in Cluj :lol::lol:

But hey, it wasn't me!!


----------



## Capt.Vimes

Oh, new concrete. Now that's a progress.:nuts:

Anyway, hope they'll finish it in time.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Capt.Vimes said:


> Anyway, hope they'll finish it in time.


We all do, so help us God! :lol:
But if not, who cares? It's only 2,4 km.


----------



## Sasza

So... well done Romania 
I've been driveing through Romania since 2005. And everytime(yeah, I'm always going to Bulgaria) I can see that you made a progress. But there is still a lot of work, including CB (it's a one big crap, I don't know which is worse, driveing through Bucaresti or it's bypass). 
And there is one another big problem. Is A2 east of Bucarest is quite new? I'm asking, because when I was on it las year I could see that it's starting to have "koleiny" (I don't know this word, google says that its "rut").


----------



## bogdymol

Sasza said:


> So... well done Romania
> I've been driveing through Romania since 2005. And everytime(yeah, I'm always going to Bulgaria) I can see that you made a progress. But there is still a lot of work, including CB (it's a one big crap, I don't know which is worse, driveing through Bucaresti or it's bypass).
> And there is one another big problem. *Is A2 east of Bucarest is quite new?* I'm asking, because when I was on it las year I could see that it's starting to have "koleiny" (I don't know this word, google says that its "rut").


Yes, A2, also called 'Autostrada Soarelui' (Suns motorway) is quite new. Bucharest - Drajna was opened in 2004 (106 km), Drajna - Fetesti in 2007 (37 km) and Fetesti - Cernavoda was re-opened for traffic, after major rehabilitation works (17 km - opened in 1987).

I am sorry but I don't understand what 'koleiny' or 'rut' means.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Rutting is deformation of the pavement by heavy traffic, specifically trucks which create tracks in the pavement. This is common on asphalt motorways that doesn't have much maintenance. However, hot summers can exacerbate this problem because the pavement gets soft. I remember Poland banning truck traffic for a few days because they created so much tracks in the soft asphalt.


----------



## bogdymol

Thank you for explaining this ChrisZwolle. 

I don't know if A2 is starting rutting because I live in the other part of the country, but I must say that on A2, as far as I know, there is not so much heavy traffic but there are many small cars from Bucharest going at Mamaia. But I might be wrong with the heavy traffic. 
If you want to see rutting roads you should go in Hungary on M43 Nagylak - Mako - Szeged. There are some horrible paths made by trucks. Thank god that this year the motorway will be completed.


----------



## Le Clerk

I am taking A2 quite often and I can say that the only places where I feel deformation (if they are deformations) are the bridge interlocks. Other than that, the motorway is pretty smooth. 

BTW: A2 is usually pretty busy with trucks on the first lane. 

A1 though needs a new layer of asphalt. But it's an old motorway. I think that Sasza is actually referring to A1, as he would usually go to Bulgaria by Giurgiu-Ruse bridge, so he cannot take A2. 

On CB (Bucharest ring) there are though some serious "ruts" caused by heat and heavy trucks. Hopefully, they have fixed them N of Bucharest and this year they'll start working on the expansion in S Bucharest which will fix the "ruts" there as well.


----------



## Sasza

No, I'm sure that I saw it several times on A2 but it might be on the bridges. Erm... before you join EU I once want to go by Giurgiu-Ruse bridge but when came there some nice guy said me that I must pay 50€ per person(sic!). Because of that in next year I was travelling to the South through Serbia (but road back by Romania).
And yeah, A2 is quite empty east of Bucharest. But one thing what still makes my angry is that I must to pay for a bridge on Dunay River. Even when I'm travelling Motorway. It wouldn't be such a problem if I could pay in Euro. Yeah, that is only thing that didn't change in Romania  (Only Lei!)
But as I said before - you've made a lot of good work. Keep going.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Sasza said:


> Erm... before you join EU I once want to go by Giurgiu-Ruse bridge but when came there some nice guy said me that I must pay 50€ per person(sic!).



It can't possibly be that much ! Probably the guy was a local "private entrepreneur". :lol: But there are some good news here regarding the bridge toll.


Sasza said:


> [...]It wouldn't be such a problem if I could pay in Euro. Yeah, that is only thing that didn't change in Romania  (Only Lei!)


Yeah, you're completely right. You can't even buy gas for your car in Euros. That is stupid and very annoying. hno: Even in Serbia (which is not an EU member) you can pay motorway tolls in Euros.


----------



## Sasza

It WAS possible. When I call to embassy they said that there is no minimal or maximal tax and local government can tell that I should pay even more. It was just idiotic for me beacuse that bridge is strategic point for both countries (Romania and Bulgaria) and it should be administrated by government. 
At last, it's really good news.
Well there is always ferryboat in Silistra (but "only Lei" again).
When Highway to Constanta will be completed? It's bit annoying that after crossing Danube traffic grows a lot and Highway ends. Are there only plans or some construction is in progress?


----------



## panda80

Sasza said:


> It WAS possible. When I call to embassy they said that there is no minimal or maximal tax and local government can tell that I should pay even more. It was just idiotic for me beacuse that bridge is strategic point for both countries (Romania and Bulgaria) and it should be administrated by government.
> At last, it's really good news.
> Well there is always ferryboat in Silistra (but "only Lei" again).
> When Highway to Constanta will be completed? It's bit annoying that after crossing Danube traffic grows a lot and Highway ends. Are there only plans or some construction is in progress?


Construction is in progress but goes very slowly, it will really kick off this summer. However, if you want to go to Varna for example, the route through Constanta is a big detour.There are no problems anymore at Giurgiu-Ruse, they called for bribe only till 2007 (when we entered EU). After, I haven't encounter such behaviour anymore. The bridge tax is a fixed one, of 6 euro I think.


----------



## ionut

^^ Construction of A2 'til Constanta (Cernavoda-Constanta) will be finished in 2011, so thet say.


----------



## Sasza

^^
I know, but it's faster to go through Constanta even it is longer way (better roads). But it's too much of Bulgaria for me lol
I wish to visit Transylvania area and check your brand new Highway 
But not at this year. 
Wah, since 2005 you've made a great progress. Your roads are just much better than tey used to be (main roads. Secondary roads is still a one bic crap with animals on middle of road etc. But changes need time to work.).


----------



## ionut

^^ The secondary roads (the DJ - "Drum judetean") are full of animal crap, yes.  And this is not change any time soon, maybe not in 30-50 years.

However, we will have enought motorways in 10-15-20 years. And also the DN road network (DN = national road) is pretty good, you will not need to enter the DJ road network.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Sasza said:


> Wah, since 2005 you've made a great progress. Your roads are just much better than tey used to be (main roads).


Indeed, but unfortunately this heavy winter has been a road killer.



Sasza said:


> Secondary roads is still a one bic crap with animals on middle of road etc.


Just secondary roads ? :lol: The photo below is taken on the A2, near Cernavodă: :lol:


----------



## tony64

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

cool picture!


----------



## ionut

A2 aka "The sheep motorway". 
Well, shit happens.


----------



## panda80

Unfortunately, still many people in our country don't know what a motorway meanshno:


----------



## nebunul

:ancient:
"Don't be afraid to be weak 
Don't be too proud to be strong 
Just look into your heart my friend 
That will﻿ be the return to yourself 
The return to innocence "


nenea_hartia said:


> Indeed, but unfortunately this heavy winter has been a road killer.
> 
> 
> Just secondary roads ? :lol: The photo below is taken on the A2, near Cernavodă: :lol:


Coooool :cheers: *Return to innocence* 




_^^ After all, Michael Cretu grew up in Romania 
http://www.michaelcretu.com/biography_


----------



## Sasza

^^
I can ansewer it in few words "Holy Sheep" :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Great pic.


----------



## Cosmin

ionut said:


> Well, shit happens.


On A2, sheep happens.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Cosmin said:


> On A2, sheep happens.


:lol:


----------



## Le Clerk

Oh that's a cool pic!  But it only happened once about 5 years ago. Too bad it only happened once. It's interesting to see this sheep traffic on motorway. They certainly observe the speed limit. 


BTW: Erste Bank is the first bank to finance the Comarnic-Brasov PPP with EUR 300 million, with the possibility to increase the amount to EUR 1 billion. So this means the PPP has found the first financing and will certainly find the rest. One of the most difficult part of the PPP has been overcome. :banana::cheers:


----------



## ionut

^^ Hallelujah! 

First let's see Erste SIGN the contract, then I'm happy. I'm sure that if they sign, they will attract more investors to the contract. They should, PPP for motorways in Romania is a gold mine for big investors.


----------



## Le Clerk

Constanta motorway by-pass works from last November:























































From the project's website: http://www.constantabypass.ro/
:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

Lugoj by-pass in western Romania getting closer to completion:



nenea_hartia said:


> Şi câteva poze făcute ieri:


Thanks to _*nenea_hartia*_ :cheers:

This by-pass is on the E 70 which goes parallel to A1 section of Corridor IV. :cheers:

Some extracts of the EU's ISPA programme for the Lugoj by-pass:



> *Measure title: Lugoj By-pass in Romania*
> 
> 
> The project concerns the construction of a bypass of about 9.4 km around Lugoj town in the Western part of Romania.
> 
> The Lugoj municipality is located on the central-east part of Timis County, on both sides of the river Timis, with a total area of about 83 square kilometres and a population of about 52,000 people.
> 
> The existing road, which is National Road DN6 and E70 and part of TEN-T and the Southern Branch of the trans-European Corridor IV, passes through the centre of Lugoj town, which suffers from the increasing traffic and has become a significant traffic bottleneck.
> 
> The bypass will be constructed as a national road with one lane in each direction, it will be about 9.4 km long, starting at about km 494+100 on DN6 to the East of Lugoj City and finishing at about km 503+000 before entering the Costeiu locality, with roundabouts at both ends linking with the existing DN6, junctions with local roads, a bridge of about 130 m across the Timis river at about km 0+900, an overpass of about 285 m over the Lugoj-Ilia railway and the DN6 at about km 8+400, and an overpass of about 185 m across the DN68A road at about km 3+400. The road will be constructed with a width of 12 m, of which 7 m carriageway and 2 x 2.5 m shoulders. It will pass to the North-East of Lugoj.


 Source


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Thanks for posting the pics here. In addition: 
- the contractor is the Portuguese Monteadriano Engenharia E Construção SA;
- the road itself is almost completed, with the first layer of asphalt already poured;
- the bridge over Timiş river is now completed; they just need to pour asphalt over it;
- they are working now to complete the bridge over National Road 68A (E 673) (my pics are from that site), the long bridge over Lugoj-Ilia railway and National Road 6 (E 70) and four roundabouts.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Nice! Thank you! :cheers:

A very nice photo of A3 track north of Bucharest taken by one of the Romanian forumers:




.andy. said:


> Pentru ca poate discutam si despre Romanian Motorways pe threadul asta, iata autostrada Buc-Ploiesti, la NE de Otopeni, chiar astazi:


----------



## Joejojo

Wauw! There is progress!

I drove yesterday on the A3 near Cluj, it goes so smoothly......and no traffic jams 
Hope that the part Turda - Campia Turzii will be finished quick, that safes a lot of time when you have to go to Tg Mures.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Government is getting ready to tender the works for Timisoara-Lugoj(35km) and Lugoj-Deva (100km) of A1 (they are now running expropriations for the sections). 
Source 1
Source 2


----------



## ionut

Check this out, don't know if this was posted already, just discovered it today.

*The new motorway Bucharest-Ploiesti (A3), as seen on Bing Maps.*

Start here:

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=44...980927&lvl=14&sty=h&where1=Bucharest, Romania

and go East, then South.

Nice! :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Romanian Transports Ministry To Introduce 3-Month Toll Sticker On Aug 1*
> 
> Romania’s Transports Ministry will introduce on August 1 a road toll sticker valid for three months, but its price has not yet been set, state secretary Eusebiu Pistru told MEDIAFAX.
> 
> "The draft document is currently being debated in Parliament; we will introduce the three-month road toll sticker on August 1 and also implement an electronic system to issue the stickers," Pistru said.
> 
> At the moment, drivers can buy stickers valid for one day, seven days, 30 days or one year, with prices between EUR3 and EUR1,210, depending on the type of vehicle.
> 
> The electronic sticker issue system will become operational on August 1. Drivers without proof of payment will pay compensations in amounts between EUR28 and EUR1,210 and fines between 250 and 4,500 lei (EUR1=RON4.0824).
> 
> Early this year, CNADNR selected the Novensys Corporation/UTI Systems consortium to deliver the system, in a contract worth RON35.96 million, VAT not included.


 Source


----------



## Joejojo

Bought last week the sticker for 1 whole year. Is in the end still the most cheapest! And the company roviniete.ro also delivers at office/home....ofcourse when you live in Cluj... 

At least the E-ticket is easy, which comes within a couple of months. No stickers in your front screen anymore.....just like at the Hungarian version!


----------



## bogdymol

Joejojo said:


> Bought last week the sticker for 1 whole year. Is in the end still the most cheapest! And the company roviniete.ro also delivers at office/home....ofcourse when you live in Cluj...
> 
> At least the E-ticket is easy, which comes within a couple of months. No stickers in your front screen anymore.....*just like at the Hungarian version!*


When we will have the Hungarian version of road infrastructure then they should ask us to buy the vignette. :bash:


----------



## nenea_hartia

bogdymol said:


> When we will have the Hungarian version of road infrastructure then they should ask us to buy the vignette. :bash:


:applause:


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> When we will have the Hungarian version of road infrastructure then they should ask us to buy the vignette. :bash:


If you ask me, I'd go for the German version of the infrastructure as a criteria for when should our government ask us to pay the vignette. 

The best thing would be to just not pay anything, and everything should fall to us from the sky: motorways, bridges, roads, railways etc. Better even, the EU should rather give us the money for all that! Oh, those days! :yes:


----------



## bogdymol

^^ I would not mind to have the German version of infrastructure, but to be honest I don't see what are we paying the vignette for. For example in Hungary you only have to pay vignette for 2x2 Motorways, or other high-speed roads (map), and you can easily go from one part of Hungary to the other only on motorways. In Romania you can't do that, but you still have to pay for all national roads (like this one).


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ I agree with the vignette because it is a universal means to ensure revenue for road infrastructure (AFAIK, the vignette system here barely pays for road maintenance, and it doesn't cover road construction at all). 

PS: I know that road, I took it right after the heavy snow. It used to be one of the best roads until the last snow but it was badly hit by the substances they are laying when snowing. Damage like that was all over Europe when snow fell and they will probably fix it pretty fast, like they did in Bucharest for example where they fixed the roads in 3-4 days after the last snow. The fact that the road is poor for 1 month out of 4-5 years as a result of heavy snow doesn't mean the vignette system is not working. And believe me, I take that road 5-6 times a year.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ I agree with the vignette because it is a universal means to ensure revenue for road infrastructure (AFAIK, the vignette system here barely pays for road maintenance, and it doesn't cover road construction at all).


When I pay for something I expect something in return. But year after year I get almost nothing. Only works, works, works again, but nothing finished. Or finished, then under rehabilitation again. Like for example that stupid industrial railway at the entrance in Sebeş. It is crossing NR1/NR7 and only 4 months ago, in October (link), for an entire week, the road traffic there was a living hell due to some repairs which should normally have lasted maximum 1-2 days. Finally, they poured the asphalt layer when raining. Guess what: Friday, when I passed through Sebeş, the scene was repeated identical: other works to repair previous works. At the entrance in Sebeş from Sibiu, the queue created by cars and lorries was over 5 km long. 
So yes, I agree to pay a vignette but I want to be sure I won't throw my money in the wind. Like I do today.


Le Clerk said:


> [...]Damage like that was all over Europe when snow fell and they will probably fix it pretty fast, like they did in Bucharest for example where they fixed the roads in 3-4 days after the last snow.


Forgive me if I have my doubts. My best friend just came back from a short holiday in Tirol and Bavaria (where it is _really_ snowing), covering about 4.000 kilometers in one week and visiting cities like Innsbruck, Vienna and Munich. He told me he didn't see a single hole in the asphalt layer. Me, I was in Budapest one week ago and everything was nice and clean there, no holes at all.
Please, take a ride between Câmpina and Predeal, on National Route 1, and tell me after if you're feeling good when you pay the ROvignette. Don't misunderstand me: I am always paying my vignette and the other taxes, cause this is the right thing to do in a civilized country. But that doesn't stops me to feel like someone is stealing money from my pockets.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't think vignette systems ever return a lot of money to the government. Think about it, if one costs, say € 50 per year, and there are 10 million vehicles who need it, it generates only € 500 million. Unless you're Luxembourg, the road budget is usually larger. It's just a way to generate some extra revenue. 

Most road-related government income is from gas tax and other fees on the usage and purchase of vehicles.


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ I agree. But our present Minister of Transports created a media frenzy by claiming that we don't have good roads and motorways because a lot of people don't pay their vignettes. First, I don't buy it. As you said, the revenues can't be that important. Second, yes, I agree: paying your taxes is a question of education. But it is also a question of control and it is government's business to collect the taxes, not mine. So if they fail to do that, is not my fault as a citizen and the Minister should stop yelling that on his televised interviews.


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> When I pay for something I expect something in return. But year after year I get almost nothing. Only works, works, works again, but nothing finished. Or finished, then under rehabilitation again. Like for example that stupid industrial railway at the entrance in Sebeş. It is crossing NR1/NR7 and only 4 months ago, in October (link), for an entire week, the road traffic there was a living hell due to some repairs which should normally have lasted maximum 1-2 days. Finally, they poured the asphalt layer when raining. Guess what: Friday, when I passed through Sebeş, the scene was repeated identical: other works to repair previous works. At the entrance in Sebeş from Sibiu, the queue created by cars and lorries was over 5 km long.
> So yes, I agree to pay a vignette but I want to be sure I won't throw my money in the wind. Like I do today.


Sorry, but one example is not all example. For one, I think since the introduction of the vignette system, the quality of roads in Romania did improve significantly! 



> Forgive me if I have my doubts. My best friend just came back from a short holiday in Tirol and Bavaria (where it is _really_ snowing), covering about 4.000 kilometers in one week and visiting cities like Innsbruck, Vienna and Munich. He told me he didn't see a single hole in the asphalt layer. Me, I was in Budapest one week ago and everything was nice and clean there, no holes at all.
> Please, take a ride between Câmpina and Predeal, on National Route 1, and tell me after if you're feeling good when you pay the ROvignette. Don't misunderstand me: I am always paying my vignette and the other taxes, cause this is the right thing to do in a civilized country. But that doesn't stops me to feel like someone is stealing money from my pockets.


There have been plenty of reports discussed on the Romanian forums on the extent of damage to the roads in England and Germany after the heavy snows a few months ago.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> Sorry, but one example is not all example. For one, I think since the introduction of the vignette system, the quality of roads in Romania did improve significantly!


I don't think so. In my opinion only the EU integration and GDP growth are "guilty" for that. But again: I'm not against the vignette system , I just wonder where all my money go, cause definitely not in roads.


Le Clerk said:


> There have been plenty of reports discussed on the Romanian forums on the extent of damage to the roads in England and Germany after the heavy snows a few months ago.


Yes, I know, I've read them all. But when my best friend is driving 4.000 km and sees no damage and when I walk over 15 km in Budapest and see no damage, allow me to call some of those reports into question. Especially this one.


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> I don't think so. In my opinion only the EU integration and GDP growth are "guilty" for that. But again: I'm not against the vignette system , I just wonder where all my money go, cause definitely not in roads.


That is also true. But the vignette system also contributed to that. 



> Yes, I know, I've read them all. But when my best friend is driving 4.000 km and sees no damage and when I walk over 15 km in Budapest and see no damage, allow me to call some of those reports into question. Especially this one.


I think it also depends on how much it snows and where. In February, just after the last heavy snow when it snowed 0.5 m in Bucharest in just 24 h, I went into the mountains to ski only to discover that at 1,000 m high there had been VERY LITTLE snow and significantly warmer than in Bucharest. :dunno:


----------



## nenea_hartia

OK. New developments at Lugoj bypass construction site:


----------



## and802

*historical point of view to consider*

let me join your road quality discussion.

we do have a lot of evidences to complain about road quality and I strongly believe it comes from the fact that a hundred years ago we had not had many engineers in our countries (if any). so we could not expect our nations would be very familiar with road construction knowledge. and now we have to pay for that. I mean in the past most roads were prepared in the wrong way or - better due to the fact most people lived in the villages there was no demand to transport heavy goods (construct high quality routes). now things got changed. we are industrializied and we came across the fact we have no roads which are able to face reality. look at Greece, they used to live in villages 20 years ago and the road building process has not been finished yet. so conclusion we can complain if nothing gets changed in next 10 years. at present I give my government some credits. 

and vignette system ? another - one of hundred other taxes which you have to pay and that does not go to where it belongs


----------



## nenea_hartia

Hi, and802!

I must say, very interesting point of view and mostly true. However at this moment a lot of Romanian roads are under construction/rehabilitation using important European companies. While some, like Strabag, FCC or Astaldi are providing quality, there are others like Colas and all the Greek companies (sorry guys, but it is true) which are not, although they are using not only Romanian, but also foreign engineers. And the consultants are mostly European companies like Tractebel, Inocsa or Egis Route. :dunno:


----------



## luci203

Le Clerk said:


> Another awesome article where the title has NO, and I mean, NO relationship whatsoever with its content. That's what I call a great piece of journalism! :applause:


Probably because of this:



> „Tehnic, noi putem termina 100 de kilometri de autostradă. Dar de la 100 în jos, *pot fi şi zero*, dacă banii merg la DN-uri, întreţinere. Depinde unde lucrăm.“,
> RADU BERCEANU, ministrul transporturilor
> 
> _Technically, we are able to complete 100 kilometers of highway. But from 100 down, and may be zero if the money go to ND's, maintenance. It depends where we work. "
> Radu Berceanu, Minister of Transport_


Is good to see that u still have your hopes up... kay:

P.S.
Daca nici macar oficiosul nu mai scrie articole incurajatoare... hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

The minister makes a theoretical speculation (speculation is _his key word_) in between 100 and 0, and the article comes to the blunt (no argument whatsoever) conclusion that it will be 0. Not 1, not 10, not 40, but mere 0. Doesn't matter WHY!

Too bad the authors do not make the same bet to come out with fathers on their behind like the other journalist who lost his stupid bet and had to expose himself in the public with fathers in his behind. :lol:

PS: Articolele de genul asta nu sunt "incurajatoare", ci le pot numi manele, care se vand bine.


----------



## ionut

^^ feathers  not fathers, don't be kinky. :lol:

(For the record, I also agree with you, LeClerk.)


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, feathers! :rofl:


----------



## Cosmin

Le Clerk said:


> Too bad the authors do not make the same bet to come out with *fathers on their behind* like the other journalist who lost his stupid bet and had to expose himself in the public with *fathers in his behind*. :lol:


First, it's "father*'s *in his behind". Second, you have a twisted mind.:lol:

:jk:


----------



## Le Clerk

Cosmin said:


> First, it's "father*'s *in his behind". :lol:
> 
> :jk:


Yeah, sorry for the spelling typo! kay: :lol:


----------



## nenea_hartia

*Sibiu bypass, March 30 updates*

Vectra Service has finally started the works for the second section of the bypass, but in slow motion for now; working full steam is to be expected just after Easter holidays:


----------



## Le Clerk

Thanks *nenea_hartia* for the updates!


----------



## Le Clerk

New updates posted on Transylvania Motorway website (from March):


----------



## Le Clerk

A1 near Pitesti:


----------



## AlexisMD

very nice


----------



## Le Clerk

Thanks. It's a nice and smooth section of A1 indeed! :cheers:


----------



## jarekles

wow..
super
next year I will see and will try your roads again
good work Romanian friends


----------



## nenea_hartia

*Sibiu bypass - April 09 updates:*

*1) First, Vectra Service's site (pretty static, I must say):* 


































Mystery solved: there will be a roundabout at the end of the bypass, as for the A3 motorway in Turda:


----------



## nenea_hartia

*2) There's a different approach on the other site, where the German-Romanian joint venture Geiger/Max Bögl/Contram is working to finish its job by the end of this year:*

The motorway is passing over National Route 14 (Sibiu - Mediaş) and the access from the road on the motorway will be made using a roundabout:


----------



## nenea_hartia

*3) A dog oversees the latest developments of Calea Guşteriţei overpass:* :lol:


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 between Bucharest and Ploiesti (60 km long) visible from satellite:



radutm said:


> O buna parte din Bucuresti-Ploiesti vazuta din satelit, la 15 martie 2010. (http://www.digitalglobe.com/ )


----------



## Le Clerk

And bad news for the PPP signed a few months ago. The consortium cannot get the financing, it seems. 



> *Vinci-Aktor Construction Group May Drop Romanian Hwy Segment Contract*
> 
> The Vinci-Aktor consortium, winner of the auction for the construction of the Romanian Comarnic-Brasov highway, may drop the concession contract because *the group lacks financing for the EUR1.5 billion project*, people close to the matter told MEDIAFAX.
> 
> The sources said that in the event the group does drop the contract, an analysis will determine whether the project needs changes, whether concession is still feasible and when the auction could be held again.
> 
> Romanian Transport Minister Radu Berceanu, the president of French group Vinci and a representative of Greek company Aktor signed, on January 18, the lease contract for the Comarnic-Brasov highway segment, a project due to be completed in January 2014.
> 
> At the time, Berceanu said the European Investment Bank (EIB) is interested in financing the project. However, EIB vice-president Mathias Kollatz-Ahnen said in March that negotiations had not started, adding that such projects are large, complex and not easily financed in the current context.
> 
> This project is Romania's first lease-based highway construction contract. Work on the 55-kilometer highway segment will cost Romania EUR4.8 billion.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk

And....bad news. Vinci/Aktor announced officially they will rescind the contract! This bodes not well for the Romanian motorway system! A lot of plans were made for other PPPs and here the first PPP goes bust as a result of the winning consortium's incapacity to get the money! hno:


----------



## AlexisMD

I'm not an expert, but 4.8 billions for 55 km seems to me a lot of money 

So the problem is that they don't have the resources to build this motorway, or the government ?


----------



## Le Clerk

CNADNR has tendered the 33 km of A1 - the Deva-Orastie by-pass:

http://www.cnadnr.ro/proiect_pcd.php?id=208

A map of current motorway projects in Romania:



*Orange: existing motorways*
*Green: currently U/C*
*Red: tendered* (basically the Deva-Orastie section currently in search for a construction company)
*Magenta: Gov prepares tender docs to be tendered soon*


Unfortunately, the works are not going as well as planned at the beginning of the year as the government has far less money for motorway construction than anticipated due to low budgetary revenues due to the fucking never-ending crisis.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^


> *Arad-Pitesti motorway sections winners ready by June*
> 
> The Government is launching a tender for the construction of the 1.7 billion Euro Arad-Timisoara-Lugoj-Deva-Sibiu-Pitesti motorway, for which winners of two sections will be announced by June 2010. The Company of Motorways and National Roads in Romania (CNADNR) has said that six companies are interested in constructing the Lugoj-Deva and Orastie-Sibiu sections. The construction works on the 181.5 km motorway will be 85 per cent financed from European Union funds and 15 per cent financed from the state’s budget for a total completion date of June 2014. CNADNR also published an announcement for the construction of Deva-Orastie ring road at motorway standards, estimated to be worth 253.3 million Euro


 Source




*Orange: existing motorways*
*Green: currently U/C (about 300 km)*
*Red: tendered* (basically the Deva-Orastie section currently in search for a construction company)
*Magenta: Gov prepares tender docs to be tendered in June*


----------



## Le Clerk

*Constanta Motorway By-Pass Works*

*November 2009*:


----------



## Le Clerk

*Constanta Motorway By-Pass Works*

December pictures:


----------



## Le Clerk

*Constanta Motorway By-Pass Works*

January pictures - these guys are crazy if they worked in that snow


----------



## Le Clerk

*Constanta Motorway By-Pass Works*

February pictures:














































Source for all pics: http://www.constantabypass.ro/
:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What's the road number of this Constanţa bypass?


----------



## NellyUSA

Some say it's A4 :dunno:


----------



## nenea_hartia

It seems it will be A4 (I know, I know :nuts: :weird. But nothing sure yet.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I thought A4 was reserved for a Târgu Mureş - Iaşi connection?


----------



## nenea_hartia

Yes, we thought the same. But it seems CNADNR (National Company of Roads and Motorways) have a different opinion on this. But again, nothing is sure yet.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ I hope they'll not name A4 that stretch of motorway of 23 km long. It's just part of A2. They could name it A20 or something like that. A stand-alone motorway should not have only 23 km long.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I wonder how they made such decisions back in the 1950's / 1960's in the Netherlands when there were only a few hundred kilometers of motorways. Yet somehow they had numbers for about 50 of 'em, which were later mostly constructed. 

In road numbering from scratch, you really need to have a futuristic outlook. Make sure you have spare numbers for motorways that may look improbable now.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ I hope they'll not name A4 that stretch of motorway of 23 km long. It's just part of A2. They could name it A20 or something like that. A stand-alone motorway should not have only 23 km long.


 Agreed. But first let's see it finished and afterwards they can name it any way they want.



ChrisZwolle said:


> In road numbering from scratch, you really need to have a futuristic outlook. Make sure you have spare numbers for motorways that may look improbable now.


Yes, but to do that you need vision, which I'm afraid the current board of CNADNR hasn't.


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> Agreed. But first let's see it finished and afterwards they can name it any way they want.


Do you know the progress of the by-pass?


----------



## nenea_hartia

No, I have no idea.


----------



## Le Clerk

Some (old) pics of A2:




































Source


----------



## MrAkumana

Speaking of A2. I remember it become kind of unfamous when it opened for not having gas stations. I believe this has changed ever since, but I would apreciate if someone can tell me how many there are currently between Bucuresti and Cernavoda.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ I know the problem. They only tendered them later in 2008. There are 6 gas stations now - 2 Litro gas stations, 2 OMV and 2 Petrom: 

Litro gas stations (formerly known-as Rompetrol):












OMV:









Petrom:


----------



## bogdymol

Why did Rompetrol changed theyr gas station name intro Litro?

PS: Nice pictures. Litro looks very futuristic.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> Why did Rompetrol changed theyr gas station name intro Litro?
> 
> PS: Nice pictures. Litro looks very futuristic.


Actually they didn't. *Litro* is the particular brand name for A2. It'll be interesting if they choose the same brand name and design for Transylvania Motorway.


----------



## Le Clerk

Aerial shots of Transylvania Motorway:



s_olah said:


> Few pictures made from the plane while landing in Cluj Napoca...


----------



## Superkot634

Cât de mult% de drumuri naţionale din România în stare bună? Oricine stie? În Polonia, aproximativ 60% din drumurile naţionale sunt în stare bună UA tine?


----------



## piotr71

Superkot634 said:


> Cât de mult% de drumuri naţionale din România în stare bună? Oricine stie? În Polonia, aproximativ 60% din drumurile naţionale sunt în stare bună UA tine?


There are nice pics of Romanian roads showing their quality as well.
You will find them clicking here:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=56233243#post56233243


From 224.


----------



## panda80

Superkot634 said:


> Cât de mult% de drumuri naţionale din România în stare bună? Oricine stie? În Polonia, aproximativ 60% din drumurile naţionale sunt în stare bună UA tine?


In Romania, situation changed quite a lot in the last 7-8 years, and many national roads were rehabilitated. I think about 50-60% are good or very good regarding pavement. But the problem remains the fact that our DN's pass too much through villages (about 30% of the whole distance is in a village or town), and there are not many km's of motorways (just 321). So the average speed through Romania is about 70km/h.


----------



## Superkot634

Thank you. In Poland, the situation looks something like this:



The map was done by people from the forum.

Gray - not tested.
Green - road in good condition.
Yellow - road in medium condition.
Red - road in bad condition.
Blue - road under repair.


----------



## Le Clerk

For those who do not know about this overpass project in Bucharest, I'll post a few renders. It's going to be completed this year in fall:

^^
Basarab Overpass project:



nebunul said:


> http://www1.pmb.ro/pmb/primar/proiecte/Pasaj_Basarab/pasaj.pdf





ionut said:


>





Waddler Elmo said:


>


----------



## Le Clerk

Cosmin, in a creationist hype, presents you Romania's motorway network by 2050::nuts:



Cosmin said:


>


----------



## Cosmin

Le Clerk said:


> Cosmin, in a creationist hype, presents you Romania's motorway network by 2050::nuts:


2500. And wtf do you mean by "creationist"?:bash:

Anyway, those motorways are taken straight from that 2006 (?) law regarding national infrastructure projects and the map isn't finished yet.


----------



## Le Clerk

By creationist I meant you were divinely inspired when draw the map.


----------



## Cosmin

:blahblah:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I see it as a nice basic network. Many cities are still unconnected or lack connections to other larger cities.


----------



## Cosmin

Let's do A1 through A5 first and then we'll see about the rest on that map. More than what's on the map seems really, really far-fetched right now.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If you look at countries with developed motorway networks, you'll see basically any 100,000 + city has at least one motorway connection, and those cities are also linked to eachother by motorways, i.e. a network that's more than just some radial routes from the capital. 

Of course, you have to look at this for Romania as a long-term plan, the French motorway network took 40 years to be "completed" as well. I agree A1 - A5 are good plans for the coming decade, and additional motorways after 2020. 

Is there currently a strong trend to suburbanization? This will require additional urban motorways and expressways because cities will grow in size and you need high-standard roads to bypass numerous traffic lights and residential areas (just like urban expressways are constructed in Bucharest right now, only then outside the current urban areas).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Mobility trends we've seen in Western Europe;

1) growing mobility of the workforce. Villages transform from self-sufficient agricultural areas to commuter towns.

2) growing amount of women with at least part-time jobs. Many households own 2 cars. This also means more commuter traffic and more car traffic in school zones because of parents dropping off their kids to school on the way to their job. 

3) More off-peak traffic. Rush hour traffic spills over in off-peak hours, combined with an ageing population who retain their mobility. 

4) More truck traffic due to the "just-in-time" economy, where shops do not keep a large stock anymore. Supermarkets are supplied up to six times per day by a large truck.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is there currently a strong trend to suburbanization? This will require additional urban motorways and expressways because cities will grow in size and you need high-standard roads to bypass numerous traffic lights and residential areas (just like urban expressways are constructed in Bucharest right now, only then outside the current urban areas).


There is a trend of suburbanisation, but only in large cities which are included in the currently U/C motorway networks. For example, in the case of Bucharest, A1 and the future A3 are already entering the suburban or urban areas of Bucharest for several km.


----------



## Le Clerk

Expansion works on Bucharest ring-road (N stretch) I:



Le Clerk said:


> I made some pictures of Bucharest ring-road extension works in between Stefanesti and Otopeni:
> 
> The over-pass at Stefanesti was U/C:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird enough, there were still expansion works at the ring even as it was functional already at 2x2 (maybe an expansion to 2x3?):


----------



## Le Clerk

Expansion works on Bucharest ring-road (N stretch) II:



Le Clerk said:


>


----------



## Le Clerk

Expansion works on Bucharest ring-road (N stretch) III:



Le Clerk said:


> Otopeni railway overpass:


^^



Fahrenheit 10 said:


> ^^ just to remember the final shape:cheers:


----------



## mgk920

ChrisZwolle said:


> Mobility trends we've seen in Western Europe;
> 
> 1) growing mobility of the workforce. Villages transform from self-sufficient agricultural areas to commuter towns.
> 
> 2) growing amount of women with at least part-time jobs. Many households own 2 cars. This also means more commuter traffic and more car traffic in school zones because of parents dropping off their kids to school on the way to their job.
> 
> 3) More off-peak traffic. Rush hour traffic spills over in off-peak hours, combined with an ageing population who retain their mobility.
> 
> 4) More truck traffic due to the "just-in-time" economy, where shops do not keep a large stock anymore. Supermarkets are supplied up to six times per day by a large truck.


Sounds like the USofA!

:cheers1:

Mike


----------



## Le Clerk

More pictures of the Basarab Overpas, part of the iner Bucharest expressway ring-road:































































Source


----------



## Le Clerk

More from the same source:


----------



## ionut

*A2 "Sun Motorway" from Bucharest to Cernavoda.* (Pan-European Corridor IV)

Yesterday, May 6th, a gorgeous day and a very relaxed and slow 110 km/h drive on A2, 160 km of 21st century Romanian civilisation. 

Enjoy!

*Somewhere around 50 km from Bucharest*









*A2-DN21 interchange (overpasses visible)*









*Near Fetesti (the A2 motorway bridges and the railway bridges over the Danube - "Borcea" Branch)* (PS: You have to pay 10 RON, about 2,40 euros for ONE crossing over the river)

















*Near Cernavoda, preparing to cross the Danube*









*Crossing the Danube river, near Cernavoda (You can see the railway and motorway bridges - awesome infrastructure, some of the best Romania has to offer)*

































*Cernavoda interchange, the end of the motorway*  But wait!  You can see there that the works on Cernavoda-Constanta (the final A2 motorway segment) are under way. 








(sorry for the poor image, couldn't get a better shot, I was driving )

... And the icing on the cake... *works on Constanta Bypass motorway, near Constanta, the interchange with DN3!*








(again, sorry for the poor picture, but you can get an idea, I saw a LOT of people working)

Hope you enjoyed it. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

ionut said:


> *A2 "Sun Motorway" from Bucharest to Cernavoda.* (Pan-European Corridor IV)
> *Crossing the Danube river, near Cernavoda (You can see the railway and motorway bridges - awesome infrastructure, some of the best Romania has to offer)*



Awesome pictures! :applause:

BTW: On the left is the Anghel Saligni Bridge, after the Romanian architect with the same name, built at the end of the 19th century, and was the most awesome bridges in the entire continental Europe at the time! 



> The Anghel Saligny Bridge (formerly King Carol I Bridge) was built between 1890 and 1895 in Romania over the Danube and Borcea and when it was completed it then became the longest bridge in Europe and the third longest in the world.
> 
> The bridge has a length of 4,037 metres of which 1662 m over the Danube and 920 m over Borcea and was designed by Romanian engineer Anghel Saligny. It is 30 metres above the water, allowing tall ships to pass under it. The bridge has four spans of 140 metres and one of 190 metres.


 Source
:applause:

Some pictures:




























And an old picture from opening:


----------



## jpeter

hey guys, i need a latest map of romanian road network from my bachelor thesis. please would u help me. Thanks


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Try this:



Source


----------



## Le Clerk

New pictures from Timisoara-Arad section of A1 works:



iuli said:


> *Imagini noi de pe Autostrada Timisoara - Arad
> 
> Nodul rutier de pe DJ693 Ortisoara - Seceani:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aici practic au mutat un deal pentru a face loc pentru toate coborarile si urcarile pe autostrada.


----------



## Le Clerk

More of the same section of A1:



iuli said:


> *Imagini noi de pe Autostrada Timisoara - Arad
> 
> Pasajul pese DJ dintre Sag si Cruceni:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balastiera si betoniera de la Cruceni:


----------



## Skynick

*Procedura constructie autostrazi*

Hello - Just a quick curiosity

Is there a standard procedure/steps in building a motorway?
I noticed that for Arad-Timisoara they started building the bridges and overpasses and on Bucuresti-Ploiesti they left the bridges as the last step. 

Is there a standard recommendation here ?


----------



## Le Clerk

A2-Constanta by-pass motorway interchange design:



pescarush said:


>


^^

The entire by-pass in red:









And another interchange with a European road:


----------



## jpeter

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ Try this:
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Thank you :banana:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Construction of A3 is now up-to-date visible in Google Earth! Imagery is from April 1st, 2010!


----------



## ionut

Thanks ChrisZwolle! Do you have a complete list (or GE file) for the update? Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## vasilesilion

Cunoaste cineva care va fi traseul A3 pe langa Ploiesti? Din ce se vede deocamdata pe Google Earth, autostrada intra, la sud de Ploiesti, direct in soseaua de centura recent inaugurata, si nu are inca o intentie de prelungire spre nord, spre Comarnic.
Descrierea pe care am gasit-o pe net nu ma ajuta foarte mult:

"Incepand cu km 51, orientarea generala a aliniamentului este catre nord-vest si aliniamentul autostrazii trece peste paraul Ghighiu, apoi prin sudul localitatii Buchilasi, prin nord-estul localitatii Rafov si ale padurii Rafoveanca traversand extremitatile acesteia. Dupa aproximativ 700 m, autostrada traverseaza paraul Ghighiu, apoi drumul comunal DJ 1010 (DN1A – Moara Domneasca), la aproximativ 300 m de la parau. Autostrada urmeaza directia vestica, traversand o serie de drumuri rurale (agricole), iar Paraul Barcanesti este traversat la km 58.

Autostrada Bucuresti-Ploiesti se va intalni cu DN 1 unde va fi construita o intersectie pentru a permite accesul la si de la autostrada. Un pasaj superior va fi construit pentru a traversa DN 1. Dupa ce trece DN 1, autostrada va avea o tendinta generala catre nord-vest. Va traversa un canal de deversare deja existent. De aici autostrada va fi conectata printr-un drum de legatura cu 4 benzi cu DN 1 care va fi extins de la cele doua benzi existente la patru benzi, intalnindu-se cu DN 1 in apropierea drumului de acces spre Tatarani; aceasta legatura va fi realizata printr-o ocolire. "

Multumesc anticipat.


----------



## nenea_hartia

^^ Please post your question in Romanian here. This one is an English-based subforum.


----------



## Capt.Vimes

nenea_hartia said:


> ^^ Please post your question in Romanian here. This one is an English-based subforum.


Or he could post it here in English. Anyway, we have Google Translate nowadays :banana:


----------



## luci203

Le Clerk said:


> Cosmin, in a creationist hype, presents you Romania's motorway network by 2050::nuts:



as far as I know... it is a slight change in the North-West region.

A short motorway will conect to A3 (Cluj Napoca Motorway Belt, then extension to Jucu - Gherla - Dej - Bistrita) 










P.S.
The only way all this would be built, is if every year we have elections :crazy:


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Maybe it would be wiser to build a motorway triangle between Calafat-Drobeta Turnu Severin-Craiova. IMO,it would make corridor IV more competitive to corridor X and it would improve transportation and investment opportunities in that region.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I wonder why Galaţi and Brăila don't have a motorway planned. They form an urban agglomeration of over 500,000 people.


----------



## crimiboy

The motorway planned from Drobeta Severin to Calafat is necessary i think it would be better to build a motorway from Arad to Oradea imo.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> I wonder why Galaţi and Brăila don't have a motorway planned. They form an urban agglomeration of over 500,000 people.


There is an expressway planned to link the 2 cities with A5, but it's a distant perspective. IMO, it is more important to link the cities with a motorway or expressway to A2 and eventually in N with A5 in order to drive the (important already) traffic coming from Moldova and Ukraine to the Balkans and further to Asia.

See below:




Dark blue: my proposed motorway
Light Blue: currently officially proposed expressway

My proposal would make a lot of sense because there is already a plan for a third bridge over the Danube at Calarasi/Silistra and therefore a lot of the traffic coming from Ukraine/Moldova/Russia could be moved from Bucharest to this route. Eventually, this motorway could be continued on the dotted dark blue route all the way to Brasov to make the link with A3 and therefore the a second important transportation route over the mountains, which is already heavily used on an existing European road. And people may confirm, most traffic of these 2 cities is made with Bucharest through A2.


----------



## Le Clerk

luci203 said:


> as far as I know... it is a slight change in the North-West region.
> 
> A short motorway will conect to A3 (Cluj Napoca Motorway Belt, then extension to Jucu - Gherla - Dej - Bistrita)


Yep, that's correct. It's a mistake on the map. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Maybe it would be wiser to build a motorway triangle between Calafat-Drobeta Turnu Severin-Craiova. IMO,it would make corridor IV more competitive to corridor X and it would improve transportation and investment opportunities in that region.


You are right, but that's a very distant perspective. A good outcome as it is would be the completion of the S Corridor IV in its current scheme because the shorter motorway link is a very distant perspective.


----------



## Le Clerk

crimiboy said:


> The motorway planned from Drobeta Severin to Calafat is necessary i think it would be better to build a motorway from Arad to Oradea imo.


The motorway from Drobeta to Calafat and all the way to Lugoj is part of the southern branch of Corridor IV and it will be built by 2020:









http://www.unece.org/trans/main/ter/Countries/Corridors/corr4.jpg

As to the motorway from Arad to Oradea, initially there was planned an expressway, but I noticed some changes lately and I think the long-term plans are for a motorway. :cheers:


----------



## alwn

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Maybe it would be wiser to build a motorway triangle between Calafat-Drobeta Turnu Severin-Craiova. IMO,it would make corridor IV more competitive to corridor X and it would improve transportation and investment opportunities in that region.


Why to make a triangle? It will cost much more and the traffic from the south (bulgaria, greece, turkey) will go to western borders mainly rather then to craiova- bucharest..
In my way is better to down the motorway (drobeta tr severin- craiova) up to 20-40 km close to Danube near Calafat. You can link Calafat to the motorway let say near Cetate village (20km- Calafat) or Unirea village (30 km). 
The aim of this southern branch of Corridor IV motorway coming from Nadlac- Arad- Timisoara- Drobeta- (Calafat) is to overtake southern European traffic to Western Europe and less to Craiova - Bucharest.
I really hope that this map is wrong


----------



## alwn

Le Clerk said:


> You are right, but that's a very distant perspective. A good outcome as it is would be the completion of the S Corridor IV in its current scheme because the shorter motorway link is a very distant perspective.


Le Clerk, the southern traffic overtaken by the bridge will go to western borders not to east, why to make such a long detour through Craiova?
Try to down the motorway line near calafat and a short link (20-30km) will be enough to fulfill both traffic ways (west and east). Am I wrong?


----------



## alwn

Le Clerk said:


> There is an expressway planned to link the 2 cities with A5, but it's a distant perspective. IMO, it is more important to link the cities with a motorway or expressway to A2 and eventually in N with A5 in order to drive the (important already) traffic coming from Moldova and Ukraine to the Balkans and further to Asia.
> 
> See below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark blue: my proposed motorway
> Light Blue: currently officially proposed expressway
> 
> My proposal would make a lot of sense because there is already a plan for a third bridge over the Danube at Calarasi/Silistra and therefore a lot of the traffic coming from Ukraine/Moldova/Russia could be moved from Bucharest to this route. Eventually, this motorway could be continued on the dotted dark blue route all the way to Brasov to make the link with A3 and therefore the a second important transportation route over the mountains, which is already heavily used on an existing European road. And people may confirm, most traffic of these 2 cities is made with Bucharest through A2.


Indeed most of traffic from Galati/Braila is overtake by A2 but only because we dont have other motorways... The shortest way to link Braila/Galati to Bucharest is a motorway or expressway Galati-Braila- Buzau but the main condition is to fulfill the motorway Buzau- Ploiesti- Bucharest first..
There were official plans to build an expressway Ramnicu sarat- Braila (72km) but seems that this project was dropp it (it's not valid anymore on CNADR website). Still in force is the project Galati- Braila expressway (12.8 km).
As far as i red, the new suggestion is to build an expressway Braila- Buzau which will be more straight ahead to Bucharest.
As for your suggestion to intersect A2 from Braila to Calarasi- Silistra, first has to be a real project to build a new bridge over Danube otherwise it's useless..


----------



## alwn

Le Clerk said:


> There is an expressway planned to link the 2 cities with A5, but it's a distant perspective. IMO, it is more important to link the cities with a motorway or expressway to A2 and eventually in N with A5 in order to drive the (important already) traffic coming from Moldova and Ukraine to the Balkans and further to Asia.
> 
> See below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark blue: my proposed motorway
> Light Blue: currently officially proposed expressway
> 
> My proposal would make a lot of sense because there is already a plan for a third bridge over the Danube at Calarasi/Silistra and therefore a lot of the traffic coming from Ukraine/Moldova/Russia could be moved from Bucharest to this route. Eventually, this motorway could be continued on the dotted dark blue route all the way to Brasov to make the link with A3 and therefore the a second important transportation route over the mountains, which is already heavily used on an existing European road. And people may confirm, most traffic of these 2 cities is made with Bucharest through A2.


I dont see the sense of Galati- tecuci- brasov branch..
Braila - galati could be linked with A5 at Buzau (probably 80 km away from Braila) and really the distance Braila- Buzau- Ploiesti- Brasov is more or less similar with Galati- Tecuci- Brasov. 
We can not afford 2 different motorways with the same purpose and also if you check the map you can see that the section between tecuci and brasov will cross the mountains (involving huge costs) and I can't find even a regional road on the same direction which means also that is a very dificult relief


----------



## alwn

ChrisZwolle said:


> I wonder why Galaţi and Brăila don't have a motorway planned. They form an urban agglomeration of over 500,000 people.


It is an official project with feasibility study already made( Galati- Braila extressway 12.8km)
A second expressway was Braila- Ramnicu sarat 72 km (intersection with A5 between Buzau and Focsani) but seems that it was dropp it.
The new suggestions are to build the expressway from braila to buzau directly but i couldn't find something official. However it is about only 80 km on the plain relief so it could not take too long..
But any alternative will become usefull only after the fulfiling the Bucharest- Ploiesti- Buzau section


----------



## alwn

Does someone know if Cernavoda- Constanta is u/c? And if it is when they started?


----------



## ionut

alwn said:


> Does someone know if Cernavoda- Constanta is u/c? And if it is when they started?


Yes, it is under construction on different segments. Don't know when they started...


----------



## Le Clerk

They started last year. But the project doesn't have a website for now.


----------



## luci203

Le Clerk said:


> Yep, that's correct. It's a mistake on the map. :cheers:


Also the Bucuresti - Craiova link may go through Pitesti, not a direct link... Any official decision wich is the final route?

The one on the map is shorter, but the second proposal will conect the 2 auto companies (Ford and Renault).


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Le Clerk said:


> There is an expressway planned to link the 2 cities with A5, but it's a distant perspective. IMO, it is more important to link the cities with a motorway or expressway to A2 and eventually in N with A5 in order to drive the (important already) traffic coming from Moldova and Ukraine to the Balkans and further to Asia.
> 
> See below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark blue: my proposed motorway
> Light Blue: currently officially proposed expressway
> 
> My proposal would make a lot of sense because there is already a plan for a third bridge over the Danube at Calarasi/Silistra and therefore a lot of the traffic coming from Ukraine/Moldova/Russia could be moved from Bucharest to this route. Eventually, this motorway could be continued on the dotted dark blue route all the way to Brasov to make the link with A3 and therefore the a second important transportation route over the mountains, which is already heavily used on an existing European road. And people may confirm, most traffic of these 2 cities is made with Bucharest through A2.


+1:cheers:I really like your suggestion.


----------



## medicu' de garda

I don't really understand the need for two motorways connecting with Bulgaria, especially the one via Calarasi, considering that Bulgaria has no project whatsoever for a motorway to connect with Romania (even the link to Vidin is set for the distant future). Not that I don't aprove such an idea, but what's wrong with the Bulgarian authorities (honest and inocent question)?

It seems more logical to me, transport-wise, to create a bridge over the Danube at Braila or Galati, link them with Tulcea, which really needs it, and then over to Constanta, linking with the "A4" :lol: , and why not, down the coast, passing Mangalia somewhere in the distance, creating a new border crossing wth Bulgaria and headind to Varna. There are already projects for these links, so why not? Somewhere around 2025, it could be fesable. Great link over to Moldova(s) (the region and the republic), from Turkey. Just a thought


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

medicu' de garda said:


> I don't really understand the need for two motorways connecting with Bulgaria, especially the one via Calarasi, considering that Bulgaria has no project whatsoever for a motorway to connect with Romania (even the link to Vidin is set for the distant future). Not that I don't aprove such an idea, but what's wrong with the Bulgarian authorities (honest and inocent question)?


We were talking about very distant future. Bulgaria is planing two expressways toward Romania at Vidin and Ruse that are planned to be finished by the end of the next financial period. Why is this motorway discrimination towards your country,I do not know:lol: But,IMO,there is something seriously wrong about our authorities' transport strategy.:lol:



medicu' de garda said:


> It seems more logical to me, transport-wise, to create a bridge over the Danube at Braila or Galati, link them with Tulcea, which really needs it, and then over to Constanta, linking with the "A4" :lol: , and why not, down the coast, passing Mangalia somewhere in the distance, creating a new border crossing wth Bulgaria and headind to Varna. There are already projects for these links, so why not? Somewhere around 2025, it could be fesable. Great link over to Moldova(s) (the region and the republic), from Turkey. Just a thought


+1 And what about Tulcea-Izmail?IMO,it's another possible location for a bridge over the Danube.


----------



## ionut

New pics from A3 near Turda-Campia Turzii from Transilvania Motorway.



























(this is from section 3C - Suplacu de Barcau)











*Full 32 pics here.*


----------



## Le Clerk

A few more pictures from the same update:


----------



## Le Clerk

And the last batch:





































Some nice sand cats here:


----------



## alwn

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> +1 And what about Tulcea-Izmail?IMO,it's another possible location for a bridge over the Danube.


well, you may know that Ismail is not ours anymore.. (
As soon as we get back south bessarabia (including Ismail) we can think to build a bridge over Danube linking Tulcea to Ismail


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Tulcea - Izmail is only 15 km, but you need to cross the start of the Danube river delta. Does that area flood? Otherwise you need a 15 km long causeway across the floodplains.


----------



## Le Clerk

alwn said:


> Indeed most of traffic from Galati/Braila is overtake by A2 but only because we dont have other motorways... The shortest way to link Braila/Galati to Bucharest is a motorway or expressway Galati-Braila- Buzau but the main condition is to fulfill the motorway Buzau- Ploiesti- Bucharest first..


I agre with that. 




> There were official plans to build an expressway Ramnicu sarat- Braila (72km) but seems that this project was dropp it (it's not valid anymore on CNADR website). Still in force is the project Galati- Braila expressway (12.8 km).
> As far as i red, the new suggestion is to build an expressway Braila- Buzau *which will be more straight ahead to Bucharest.*


I don't understand what you mean. You mean an expressway from Braila directly to Bucharest?



> As for your suggestion to intersect A2 from Braila to Calarasi- Silistra, first has to be a real project to build a new bridge over Danube otherwise it's useless..


There's already an agreement of principles between the RO and BG governments for a bridge there, and the two governments are looking for EU funding. Having a bridge there and the flow of traffic from Ukraine and Moldova and even Russia coming from the north of Romania, a motorway connecting A5 and Galati-Braila with this new bridge makes a lot of sense IMO. Calafat-Vidin bridge for Corridor IV, Giurgiu-Ruse for Corridor IV as well, and Calarasi-Silistra for Corridor IX.



And my proposal is in dark green. Bulgaria will also want to connect Silistra cutting through A2 and A1 to Turkey through a motorway. Or maybe take it to Varna and then continue A4 all the way to the Turkish border. This way, Corridor IX expands all the way to Turkey via Romania and Bulgaria. \:cheers: And Calarasi-Silistra bridge gains a lot of economic sense. And it will close even better the so called Black Sea motorway which goes around the Black Sea:


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Tulcea - Izmail is only 15 km, but you need to cross the start of the Danube river delta. Does that area flood? Otherwise you need a 15 km long causeway across the floodplains.


Of course there is no way one can build a viaduct in the Delta. That's one of Europe's most preserved natural areas and indeed a unique delta on our continent.


----------



## alwn

Le Clerk said:


> I don't understand what you mean. You mean an expressway from Braila directly to Bucharest?
> 
> No. My idea was similar with the official one. An express road (or even better- motorway) connecting Galati- Braila- Buzau. In Buzau would be the link with A5 (Buzau- Ploiesti- Bucharest). Another and older version was to link Braila- Galati to A5 in Rm Sarat but it looks less feasible....
> 
> QUOTE=Le Clerk;57122119]
> There's already an agreement of principles between the RO and BG governments for a bridge there, and the two governments are looking for EU funding. Having a bridge there and the flow of traffic from Ukraine and Moldova and even Russia coming from the north of Romania, a motorway connecting A5 and Galati-Braila with this new bridge makes a lot of sense IMO. Calafat-Vidin bridge for Corridor IV, Giurgiu-Ruse for Corridor IV as well, and Calarasi-Silistra for Corridor IX...
> 
> This i dont understand. Giurgiu- Ruse is a part of Cooridor no IX not IV. Maybe your idea is to make a third balcanic branch of the Corridor no IV besides Lugoj- Deva- Sibiu-Pitesti- Bucharest- Constanta and Arad- Timisoara- Lugoj- Tr Severin- Calafat- Vidin?
> 
> However why to develop 2 parallel european corridors over danube? Bucharest- Giurgiu- Ruse- veliko tarnovo... / Braila- Galati- calarasi- Silistra. These 2 would be separated by only 80 km or less
> 
> I believe the direction Galati- Braila- Buzau- Ploiesti- Bucharest- Giurgiu- Ruse - Veliko Tarnovo- Stara Zagora fulfills all traffic needs and we don't need a second one coming from Galati- Braila- crossing danube in Calarasi-Sillistra and going to Turkey or to bulgarian seaside (?). At least in the near future..


----------



## alwn

And my proposal is in dark green. Bulgaria will also want to connect Silistra cutting through A2 and A1 to Turkey through a motorway. Or maybe take it to Varna and then continue A4 all the way to the Turkish border. This way, Corridor IX expands all the way to Turkey via Romania and Bulgaria. \:cheers: And Calarasi-Silistra bridge gains a lot of economic sense. And it will close even better the so called Black Sea motorway which goes around the Black Sea:

Looking better to your map, it looks an interesting idea. However first the 2 countries have to develop the actual Corridor no IX and maybe later to develop a secondaru branch to the bulgarian seaside. Of course it means to give up of the extended black sea motorway Constanta- Varna- Burgas. 3 Parallel motorways will be too much ( 1.bucuresti- giurgiu- ruse- tarnovo- stara zagora/ 2.galati-braila-calarasi-silistra- varna/ 3.constanta -varna-burgas

At least from the touristic point of view the extended black sea motorway it looks to have sense for me..


----------



## luci203

alwn said:


> I believe the direction Galati- Braila- Buzau- Ploiesti- Bucharest- Giurgiu- Ruse - Veliko Tarnovo- Stara Zagora fulfills all traffic needs and we don't need a second one coming from Galati- Braila- crossing danube in Calarasi-Sillistra and going to Turkey or to bulgarian seaside (?). At least in the near future..





medicu' de garda said:


> It seems more logical to me, transport-wise, to create a bridge over the Danube at Braila or Galati, link them with Tulcea, which really needs it, and then over to Constanta, linking with the "A4" :lol: , and why not, down the coast, passing Mangalia somewhere in the distance, creating a new border crossing wth Bulgaria and headind to Varna. There are already projects for these links, so why not? Somewhere around 2025, it could be fesable. Great link over to Moldova(s) (the region and the republic), from Turkey. Just a thought


+1

I was thinking the same thing. A motorway from Ramnicu Sarat (closest town from A5) - Galati/Braila - Tulcea - Constanta (then down to Varna)

:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ This option is indeed a very good one as well, provided that the bridge at Braila enters some planning with EU funding, otherwise I don't think it will be built. The Danube there is at its widest, almost 1 km in span, and deepest, so it is more expensive than the bridge currently U/C at Calafat/Vidin.


----------



## luci203

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ This option is indeed a very good one as well, provided that the bridge at Braila enters some planning with EU funding, otherwise I don't think it will be built. The Danube there is at its widest, almost 1 km in span, and deepest, so it is more expensive than the bridge currently U/C at Calafat/Vidin.


We can dream don't we? 

I would love a suspension bridge. :naughty:










At least the deepth of Danube is no problem. :crazy:


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Yeah! :drool:

In fact, the motorway linking Braila-Galati to A4 and Constanta, and the bridge (as well as the proposed airport) would reignite the conurbation project that would make Gal-Bra the second largest urban area in Romania and would launch its economic development seriously.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ This option is indeed a very good one as well, provided that the bridge at Braila enters some planning with EU funding, otherwise I don't think it will be built. The Danube there is at its widest, almost 1 km in span, and deepest, so it is more expensive than the bridge currently U/C at Calafat/Vidin.


There are 2 suitable islands west from Silistra-Calarasi. The bridge could span 3times for about 400meters.



alwn said:


> well, you may know that Ismail is not ours anymore.. (
> As soon as we get back south bessarabia (including Ismail) we can think to build a bridge over Danube linking Tulcea to Ismail


I was thinking of RO-UKR project.Just a shortcut to UKR for South Romania and South-East Balkans.


----------



## MHN

*Update A1 inside Timis County, the junction with DJ 691
Towards Arad:*




*Towards junction with DJ691:*


----------



## MHN

*More:*


*Railway passage foundation:*




*Future bridge near Murani:*


*Local road passage:*


----------



## MHN




----------



## Le Clerk

Thanks for the pictures MHN! Looks like yoy went on the ground!


----------



## MHN

^^
You're welcome.
In fact I didn't left the car  during the entire session of the current shooting...

The next visit on site will be in 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ I know. You went there by the Duster! 

Thank to few people we are able to see pics from the site. :cheers:


----------



## ElviS77

I drove quite a bit in Romania on holiday a few years ago. The massive motorway projects seem to make perfect sense, but what about the regular highways already there? Some are pretty busy, and even on quieter sections, quite a few need urgent attention and others need to be replaced altogether. For instance, the Pitesti-Brasov road was pretty awful in places, even though it was quite busy. Any plans or proposals on the horizon?


----------



## Le Clerk

ElviS77 said:


> I drove quite a bit in Romania on holiday a few years ago. The massive motorway projects seem to make perfect sense, but what about the regular highways already there? Some are pretty busy, and even on quieter sections, quite a few need urgent attention and others need to be replaced altogether. For instance, the Pitesti-Brasov road was pretty awful in places, even though it was quite busy. Any plans or proposals on the horizon?


I think it was repaved recently.


----------



## MHN

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ I know. You went there by the Duster!


I was able to take pictures thanks to one Clio 



Le Clerk said:


> Thank to few people we are able to see pics from the site. :cheers:


We're doing what we can


----------



## Le Clerk

Updates from works on Constanta By-Pass (March):





























And April:























































From: http://www.constantabypass.ro/new


----------



## ElviS77

Le Clerk said:


> I think it was repaved recently.


Right. Still, I'd like to see a tunnel or two...


----------



## medicu' de garda

Why? Or better yet, where? We do have a highway planned trhough the entire valley (due sometime this century...). The only investment worth making in the long run is grade separating any branch to big settlements, like Campina, Breaza and so on. And thank god, they've started such a project at Campina :cheers: .


----------



## AndreiB

Another worthwile project to improve safety on the road would be to separate the lanes on the Ploiesti-Comarnic Section and to allow for grade separation in other areas as well (Baicoi, Floresti Prahova). With only one village in the way and the foolish Nistoresti area it would make DN1 closer to a true expressway.

The Ploiesti-Brasov Motorway I believe will not see completion sooner than 10-15 years, if ever, so I still think investments in DN 1 and the railroads are justified at this time. Ploiesti West ringroad did wonders to improve journey times now that it is completed, and while some intersections could have been grade separated, the roundabouts will do for now.

If the Bucharest-Ploiesti Motorway is as useless as announced (ringroad-ringroad) I would immagine a lot of usage still from DN1, necessitating the upgrades.


----------



## albertocsc

It is not really easy to build a bridge between Tulcea and Izmail, neither a ferry crossing.

For this purpose, the best place is between Issacea and Orlivka, where the Danube between Romania and Ukraine is the narrowest.

In my opinion, they should build a road and rail bridge between these two towns, linking DN22 and P33 (both in European Route E87), and the rail lines that end in Tulcea and Izmail.

They can also build a bridge from Grindu to Reni, which would be perfect if they also make one from Galati to DN22E.


----------



## das_ubersoldat

hi guys

quick question: if you come from germany and you want to go to piatra neamt you have to take some really bad roads (in 2008) between cluj and piatra neamt. does anyone know if those have been repaved? i mean they were so bad that you couldn't drive faster than 30km/h for many kilometers.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

albertocsc said:


> It is not really easy to build a bridge between Tulcea and Izmail, neither a ferry crossing.
> 
> For this purpose, the best place is between Issacea and Orlivka, where the Danube between Romania and Ukraine is the narrowest.
> 
> In my opinion, they should build a road and rail bridge between these two towns, linking DN22 and P33 (both in European Route E87), and the rail lines that end in Tulcea and Izmail.
> 
> They can also build a bridge from Grindu to Reni, which would be perfect if they also make one from Galati to DN22E.


+1:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

New by-pass completed in Ineu - Arad, west Romania:




InuTM said:


> Centura Ineu-sud (Jud.Arad):


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ Yeah, you're right. I changed it:
> 
> 
> 
> *Light Green: U/C now
> Dark Green: contracted last year and U/C next year
> Light Blue: to be contracted this year and U/C next year
> Red: to be contracted next year*


^^

New Corridor IV motorway section Deva-Orastie (34 km) to be awarded tomorrow:


----------



## Le Clerk

Some pictures of works for the Basarab Overpass in Bucharest to be completed this fall:


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## Le Clerk

*Source for all pictures* :cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

Thank you for the pictures LeClerk.



Le Clerk said:


> ^^
> New Corridor IV motorway section Deva-Orastie (34 km) to be awarded tomorrow:


I think you can delete Brasov - Campina motorway from that map hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> Thank you for the pictures LeClerk.


:cheers:



> I think you can delete Brasov - Campina motorway from that map hno:


Yeah, I know. But I need to work too much on the map and I don't have time now.


----------



## foxmedia

how about road taxes - road tolls (rovinieta) - in Romania?
where can be bought?
how much does it cost?

---------------------
Details viniete!


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Asta vrea sa fie reclama ? hno:


----------



## AlexisMD

foxmedia said:


> how about road taxes - road tolls (rovinieta) - in Romania?
> where can be bought?
> how much does it cost?
> 
> ---------------------
> Details viniete!


any gas station 
prices :
http://www.roviniete.ro/


----------



## foxmedia

It is gonna be a legislation change starting from 1st august 2010. 
The road toll in Romania will be issued only online - like in Hungary: see http://vinieteungaria.evignette.com.

So, it will be more convenient to buy the Romanian road toll online with your credit card - no extra charges.


----------



## foxmedia

*Actually ... there is ...*



bogdymol said:


> When we will have the Hungarian version of road infrastructure then they should ask us to buy the vignette. :bash:


Actually ... there is ... :banana:

http://www.roviniete.ro - in Romanian, English, Magyar, Turkish and German -* for Romanian road tax / toll*;


http://vinieteungaria.evignette.com - in Romanian, English, Magyar, Turkish and German - *for Hungarian road (highway) tax / toll*;

Enjoy! :cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

foxmedia said:


> Actually ... there is ... :banana:
> 
> http://www.roviniete.ro - in Romanian, English, Magyar, Turkish and German -* for Romanian road tax / toll*;
> 
> 
> http://vinieteungaria.evignette.com - in Romanian, English, Magyar, Turkish and German - *for Hungarian road (highway) tax / toll*;
> 
> Enjoy! :cheers:


You see, there is the difference. When you said _highway_ you mean 2x2 motorway with 130 km/h speed limit, with no level crossings. I pay the _vignette_ and I see what I am paying for.

But when you come to Romanian roads... I think that they are stealing money from me when I buy the _rovinieta_.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

highway = any public (main) road, DN, DJ, etc.
motorway = Autobahn, Autostrada, Autopalya, etc


----------



## bogdymol

^^ I know that Chris, but foxmedia said highway toll in Hungary, and that is not correct, because you only have to pay motorway toll in Hungary. Only in Romania our politicians said that we have to pay a toll for highways.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Actually that is not true. The vignette system is pretty diverse, and the Romanian type is no different from other EU members systems. See here. 
:cheers:


Besides, the road tax or the vignette is the only tax that goes directly to the National Road Company which needs money pretty badly. And even the motorway system in Romania is not developed yet, the national road system, especially the European and National roads are quite good and have seen a huge improvement from what they used to be 10 years ago, also because of a substantial increase of the funds allocated to infrastructure. If anything, the vignette needs better collection which will be achieved by the introduction of the electronic purchasing and screening system, which will ensure almost 100% compliance with the legal duty to purchase them.


----------



## RawLee

bogdymol said:


> ^^ I know that Chris, but foxmedia said highway toll in Hungary, and that is not correct, because you only have to pay motorway toll in Hungary. Only in Romania our politicians said that we have to pay a toll for highways.


No. Truckers have to pay for some main roads too.


----------



## Capt.Vimes

bogdymol said:


> ^^ I know that Chris, but foxmedia said highway toll in Hungary, and that is not correct, because you only have to pay motorway toll in Hungary. Only in Romania our politicians said that we have to pay a toll for highways.


In Bulgaria you have to pay a toll for every national road.


----------



## panda80

Capt.Vimes said:


> In Bulgaria you have to pay a toll for every national road.


Yes, romanian and bulgarian systems are similar.


----------



## Le Clerk

A few pictures from A3 construction works (north of Bucharest):





































Sursa


----------



## spacetweek

Hey guys,

Does anyone have information on the stopping of work on the Bors-Brasov motorway? Is this motorway on hold now or will it continue in short sections? 

I was told that the Romanian government cannot fund it anymore.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Works will go on (hopefully) on Bors - Surpaclu de Barcau and Turda - Campia Turzii sections. Gilau - Turda section is open. Other sections aren't started yet and we don't know when (if?) they will start them.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ I think *bogdymol* is correct. There is nothing now which could confirm that works will continue from Campia Turzii to Targu Mures or even more so, from Targu-Mures to Brasov, before they finish the Bors-Suplacu de Barcau section. There has been a heavy shift recently to almost entirely on A1, which means that AT is slightly a priority anymore. In any case, they should open this year the Turda-Campia Turzii section.

And of course, lack of money is the source of all evils, including for a possible discontinuation of works for AT, though there is some talk on a possible negotiation between the RO Government and Bechtel to sign a PPP for the remaining sections, so that Bechtel would get itself the money for the rest of the motorway, which is not that futuristic considering that Bechtel is a huge company, has a huge cash flow, and even now it is financing the works for the AT, the RO Gov being in delay with payments almost at all times due to budgetary issues. .


----------



## Le Clerk

Works have started on one of the most spectacular alpine roads in Romania, very close to what Transfagarasan is:




InuTM said:


> :banana:
> vremea buna din ultimul timp a permis reluarea lucrarilor de refacere a drumului
> 67C si 7A:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barajul Oasa


----------



## Capt.Vimes

Le Clerk said:


> Works have started on one of the most spectacular alpine roads in Romania, very close to what Transfagarasan is:


Is this a completely new road? Looks like that.


----------



## Qtya

Any pix from the u/c A3 motorway between Bors and Suplacu de Barcau?

Border crossing as well? What's the deadline for this section to be completed?


----------



## wyqtor

Capt.Vimes said:


> Is this a completely new road? Looks like that.


Not exactly, it already was a dirt road. AFAIK some parts of it had asphalt during the communist period, but it has deteriorated badly since then.


----------



## Le Clerk

Qtya said:


> Any pix from the u/c A3 motorway between Bors and Suplacu de Barcau?


They are mostly working now on Turda-Campia Turzii near Cluj and less on the Suplacu de Barcau section. We are waiting for May updates so that we can check which are the sections they are working at. We'll post them as soon as they are available. 



> Border crossing as well? What's the deadline for this section to be completed?


I think the deadline has long been passed as a result of insufficient funds allocation to this project by the Government. In any case, they plan to finish the Turda-Campia Turzii section this year (about 12 km) and then maybe next year they'll start completing some sections near the border but I am not sure. It all depends on the allocated money, and the Government has put now A3 in second gear, and passed A1, A2, and A4 in full gear in order to take full advantage of the EU funds.


----------



## Le Clerk

wyqtor said:


> Not exactly, it already was a dirt road. AFAIK some parts of it had asphalt during the communist period, but it has deteriorated badly since then.


Exactly. Now it will be built at full European standards, and will turn into a truly spectacular road! :banana:


----------



## nenea_hartia

*Sibiu bypass, part of Pan-European Corridor IV, June 15 updates:*

*1) Calea Guşteriţei overpass (German-Romanian Joint-Venture Geiger/Max Bögl/Contram):*


----------



## nenea_hartia

*2) Start project - intersection with the regional road DJ106B (Romanian contractor Vectra Service):*

_*Rehabilitation of DJ106B:*_


----------



## nenea_hartia

_*The area near the future roundabout:*_


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> They are mostly working now on Turda-Campia Turzii near Cluj and less on the Suplacu de Barcau section. We are waiting for May updates so that we can check which are the sections they are working at. We'll post them as soon as they are available.


@ *Q'tya*: Updates! They are working near Cluj and between Suplacu de Barcau and Bors! And apparently have been doing 4 times more work than last month considering the published volumes of work!


----------



## Le Clerk

More pictures of works on A3 (most are close to the HU border):


----------



## panda80

Le Clerk said:


> I think the deadline has long been passed as a result of insufficient funds allocation to this project by the Government.


The deadline for section 3c (Suplacu de Barcau-Bors) was 28th of February 2010. Now they haven't even done 50% of works.


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Gov't approves construction of two motorways*
> 
> Date: 22-06-2010
> 
> 
> The Romanian Government has approved the technical and economic indicators for the construction of the Orastie-Sibiu and Lugoj-Deva motorways, running toward western Romania, Government spokeperson Ioana Muntean reported on Thursday. The decision was made at a meeting of the Government on Wednesday. Funding for the two motorways will be provided in the form of grants from the European Commission - 85 percent of the total - and allocations from the Transport Ministry - 15 percent. The two motorways are part of the 872-km Corridor IV linking Nadlac in western Romania to Constanta, southeastern Romania. Total investment in the two projects is put at 4.5 billion euros.


 Source


----------



## Qtya

panda80 said:


> The deadline for section 3c (Suplacu de Barcau-Bors) was 28th of February 2010. Now they haven't even done 50% of works.


Is there any plan to build the A3 section between Suplacu de Barcau and Cluj in the near future?


----------



## ionut

Qtya said:


> Is there any plan to build the A3 section between Suplacu de Barcau and Cluj in the near future?


Section 3C Bors-Suplacu de Barcau is about 30% complete, AFAIK. From Suplacu de Barcau until Cluj (Gilau) the works haven't started yet. And in the current economic status I think nobody knows when they will start...


----------



## bogdymol

^^ IMO they should finish Campia Turzii - Bors motorway (and so we will have a motorway that goes from the center of our country untill the western border), and Campia Turzii - Brasov section to be cancelled for a while (untill we will have enough money to complete it).


----------



## nenea_hartia

bogdymol said:


> ^^ IMO they should finish Campia Turzii - Bors motorway (and so we will have a motorway that goes from the center of our country untill the western border), and Campia Turzii - Brasov section to be canceled for a while (until we will have enough money to complete it).


Yes, Câmpia Turzii - Borş should be a priority, should be finished quick and then we should focus on other motorways. You know that, I know that, everybody seems to know that, but I'm not sure the government knows that. The reason, says the Ministry of Transport, is that Romania don't have the money to build two long motorways in the same time (Pan-European Corridor IV and Transylvania Motorway). I hear this reason for many long years, but it is a false one, since they are not _really_ working at the Pan-European Corridor IV. Year after year, a true start of the works on Corridor IV has been canceled, postponed, started and then canceled or postponed again. And the situation is the same as we speak, cause scratching the land between Arad and Timişoara and between Cernavodă and Constanţa, or constructing for ten agonizing years a 17 km stretch in Sibiu, it doesn't mean you are really working. So we should have found the money till now for Câmpia Turzii-Borş, cause that money hasn't been so far invested in Corridor IV.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Romania needs an Eisenhower Interstate Highway programme equivalent.


----------



## ionut

ChrisZwolle said:


> Romania needs an Eisenhower Interstate Highway programme equivalent.


:crazy:

Say what?!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal-Aid_Highway_Act_of_1956


----------



## ionut

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal-Aid_Highway_Act_of_1956


Yeah yeah, did my research on that.
But man, don't compare The US with RO.

Nor Ike with Basescu...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's rather similar though. Yes there is an income gap, but the positions are the same; increasing traffic over a road network that does not allow fast mobility of persons and goods. Romania needs something better than 30 km of new Autostrada per year.


----------



## ionut

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's rather similar though. Yes there is an income gap, but the positions are the same; increasing traffic over a road network that does not allow fast mobility of persons and goods. Romania needs something better than 30 km of new Autostrada per year.


Oh come on man... don't I know it? Don't Romanians know it?! The fact remains RO is no US, Basescu is no Ike, regardless of the similarities (of course, The Moon resembles somehow Jupiter because they're both round planets, but that's it).

I mean really now... we couldn't do a lausy 4 bln PPP on Brasov-Comarnic on A3... and you're talking plans 10-20-50 times as challenging?

Don't get me wrong, I know what you're saying and I love your enthusiasm. I just need to see the FIRST "PPP-like" contract on a motorway in RO, then we'll talk an "Ike-like" plan for RO.

:cheers:


----------



## wyqtor

^^ Romania needs a new revolution for something like this to become possible. The political class is _that _incompetent, corrupt and without any vision and intelligence. I think most people will cheer if our current politicians ever have the same fate as Ceausescu.

PS: Ceausescu could have done it, he could have built what Chris was proposing, if he wanted to. Not that I am fond of communism, but I'm just sayin'...


----------



## ionut

wyqtor said:


> ^^ Romania needs a new revolution for something like this to become possible.


Revolution? OK, and who do you think can do this in RO? Do you personally know a party and/or an individual capable of such huge plans/changes in infrastructure and in other areas?

I would love to hear some names. Not here, private.

[/offtopic]


----------



## nenea_hartia

wyqtor said:


> PS: Ceausescu could have done it, he could have built what Chris was proposing, if he wanted to. Not that I am fond of communism, but I'm just sayin'...


I agree, he could have done it, but why he didn't ? Because he was an egocentric maniac and a narrow minded man. And he only could have done it just because he was a dictator. Instead, he created megalomaniac factories or buried billions of dollars and hundreds of lives to build a huge but completely useless "House of People" building.


----------



## adeiush

nenea_hartia said:


> I agree, he could have done it, but why he didn't ? Because he was an egocentric maniac and a narrow minded man. And he only could have done it just because he was a dictator. Instead, he created megalomaniac factories or buried billions of dollars and hundreds of lives to build a huge but completely useless "House of People" building.


He could have built thousands of kms of motorway is a short period of time no doubt about that, but there was no reason to build motorways back then. There were very few cars and the roads were empty all the time so why spending billions of euros for something that was useless - this is what he thought...:nuts:


----------



## wyqtor

DN 7C - Transfagarasan high mountain road on NORC street view:

http://www.norc.ro/pano/FvmlRLmg/


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Construction of new road bridge over the Danube - Black Sea Canal starts today*
> 
> The construction of the new road bridge over the Danube - Black Sea Canal, downstream from the Agigea lock, will start today at km 0 + 540 of the Canal, Mediafax reports. The building will cost an approximate EUR 23 M, to be secured from structural funds of the European Union. According to a press release issued by the Constanta seaport operator company ‘Administratia Porturilor Maritime’ SA, the project includes the road bridge over the Canal, the viaducts that provide access to the bridge, road connections to the seaport and the Constanta ring, railways crossings, parking areas and the buildings located at the Gates 7 and 10 of Constanta Harbour. “This investment has the advantage of connecting the south of the Constanta Port to the Bucharest-Constanta motorway. Additionally, it provides access between the two sides of the port and avoids heavy traffic crossing the city of Constanta,” reads the release issued by CN APM SA Constanta. The contractor of the new bridge is Apolodor Comimpex company.


 Source


----------



## nbk

I can't wait to go to the seaside on motorway from start to finish line!:horse:


----------



## luci203

*Sibiu Ringroad Update*


----------



## Le Clerk

eurocopter said:


> You can easily delete everything else than A1,A2 and A3. hno:


Constanta by-pass currently U/C (22 km) is now A4, though it's more or less part of A2. But probably they are thinking about expanding it in the South into a longer motorway section so that's why they gave it a distinct number. 

BTW: Some June updates:



ionut said:


> http://constantabypass.localdata.ro/Iunie/ImaginiIunie/index.html


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> ^^The Calafat-Craiova motorway is part of Corridor IV Southern Romanian Section (Timisoara-Calafat) which is going to be financed by the EU during the 2014-2020 budgetary cycle, together with the adjacent high-speed railway. There are no plans until 2014 for this section.


I know about the schedule, but allow me to be very, very skeptic.



Le Clerk said:


> BTW: I thought they were going to upgrade the railway in between Calafat and Craiova as well?


Read *here*.
Sorry, it's in Romanian, but bottom line: only plans, nothing solid. A translation using Google Translate can be found here.


----------



## MarianRO

Nice road


----------



## Le Clerk

10.5 km of A3 near Cluj to be opened in October. 

Some pics at asphalt stage:



ionut said:


> same source


----------



## Le Clerk

And another good news - asphalt pouring on A1 in between Arad and Timisoara:



Le Clerk said:


> Source


----------



## ionut

*More nice pictures from Arad-Timisoara Motorway (A1) on Pan-European Corridor IV* from Adevarul.

*(32 km, deadline late 2011.)*


















































































Godspeed!


----------



## ionut

Cool, even MORE pics from Arad-Timisoara from Adevarul.


----------



## seszele

ionut said:


> Cool, even MORE pics from Arad-Timisoara from Adevarul.


What a lonely guy here

But seriously is it really resonable to build two parallel motorways(A1 & A3) across your big country simultanously? I've travelled across Romania 3 times and my small experience gathered there tells me that with one motorway opened all transit heavy traffic(well most of it) would go there and another road could be just well maintained 2+1 road with reasonable traffic density.Cause it is so expensive target to achieve and there are many other areas (like south to Bulgaria) where motorway could ease the actual road condition. 
Don't get me wrong Romanian fiends, only asking your comment


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A1 and A3 are hundreds of kilometers apart. It's like saying in Poland: "we don't need A4, because we have A2". Not all traffic is driving all the way from Hungary to Bucharest.


----------



## ionut

seszele said:


> But seriously is it really resonable to build two parallel motorways(A1 & A3) across your big country simultanously?


Well, yes and no.  The truth is that we DESPERATELY need both. There is HEAVY traffic on both A1 and A3.

The problem is funding. We can finance A1 from EU funds... but this is not the case for A3 (A3 is 100% financed from the state budget and we officially ran out of money for A3 starting 2010).

So we need both but we don't have enough money to build them. There is a lot of debate on SSC (Romanian threads) about the new motorways to be built in RO. Eh, complicated, a lot to discuss and debate, actually. :cheers:


----------



## ionut

Because I don't feel like working, I've decided to search for new photos on cnadnr.ro. :lol: And... I've found some! 

*A3 Bucuresti-Ploiesti section Moara Vlasiei-Ploiesti (43 km)*
It seems that there are new pics from May-June-July 2010!














































source
The rest of the pictures on the cnadnr.ro site are old, I think. 

Enjoy and dream about 2012, the new deadline. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

Wow! Awesome progress! They could've opened it this year should it not be for the floods! I think they can still open it in 2011 rather than 2012, if there will be enough money! They actually said either 2011 or 2012, depending on the money available. Most of the structural work are actually close to completion.


----------



## Le Clerk

ionut said:


> Well, yes and no.  The truth is that we DESPERATELY need both. There is HEAVY traffic on both A1 and A3.
> 
> The problem is funding. We can finance A1 from EU funds... but this is not the case for A3 (A3 is 100% financed from the state budget and we officially ran out of money for A3 starting 2010).
> 
> So we need both but we don't have enough money to build them. There is a lot of debate on SSC (Romanian threads) about the new motorways to be built in RO. Eh, complicated, a lot to discuss and debate, actually. :cheers:


I talked with a friend who drove from Tg. Mures to Cluj - same route as future A3: the road is in an excellent condition but very low traffic. Maybe traffic will increase but more important IMO is Brasov-Bucharest link because it is currently the road section with *most traffic ever in Romania*! A3 is important but it's not timely. They should've finished C IV first, because A3 sucks too much money!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ionut said:


> The problem is funding. We can finance A1 from EU funds... but this is not the case for A3 (A3 is 100% financed from the state budget and we officially ran out of money for A3 starting 2010).


In my opinion, A3 should be eligible for EU-funding. It carries E-routes and is an important link in Southeastern Europe. It's not uncommon to find projects 80% financed by EU, so if EU would be to co-finance it Romania should be able to complete A3 rather quickly.


----------



## Le Clerk

seszele said:


> What a lonely guy here
> 
> But seriously is it really resonable to build two parallel motorways(A1 & A3) across your big country simultanously? I've travelled across Romania 3 times and my small experience gathered there tells me that with one motorway opened all transit heavy traffic(well most of it) would go there and another road could be just well maintained 2+1 road with reasonable traffic density.Cause it is so expensive target to achieve and there are many other areas (like south to Bulgaria) where motorway could ease the actual road condition.
> Don't get me wrong Romanian fiends, only asking your comment


Well, you are right. The Government went for A3 in times when the economy was booming, and now there is no more money to build it and worst of all, it sucks money from other EU funded projects. A3 is needed but less than A1 and A2. In the current economic conditions, we need to focus on completing Corridor IV. Probably A3 will be put off for a while in the coming period, unless the economy is really starting to kick again next year.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> In my opinion, A3 should be eligible for EU-funding. It carries E-routes and is an important link in Southeastern Europe. It's not uncommon to find projects 80% financed by EU, so if EU would be to co-finance it Romania should be able to complete A3 rather quickly.


I hope you are right but I somehow doubt it. And the reason is because A3 (Transylvania Motorway section of it) was awarded without a tender to American company Bechtel, for political reasons. Though Bechtel is doing a good job technically speaking and they are moving fast when paid, this might prevent any EU funding. Actually the Commission was not very pleased of the contract at the moment of signing (2004). This really makes it difficult to get any funding for this section. 

In any case, EU is going to fund the southern section of Corridor IV during 2014-2020 budgetary year, which is going to be really useful! If Romania manages to convince the EU to fund A5 (Bucharest-Albita) part of Corridor IX, then it will be really a blast. Or the former A 4 (Tg Mures-Iasi) which is currently under feasibility studies, it would be even better!


----------



## Le Clerk

A nice video about the 13 km long Ploiesti west express by-pass (completed last year) made while riding a motorbike:


----------



## seszele

ChrisZwolle said:


> A1 and A3 are hundreds of kilometers apart. It's like saying in Poland: "we don't need A4, because we have A2". Not all traffic is driving all the way from Hungary to Bucharest.


I am aware of the distance, but note that sometimes they go much closer than hundreds-->82km between Turda and Sebeş for example.
My point was not if A3 is necessary or not, but how to use monies best way till 2014. Also the traffic from my experience was not only HU to Bucarest, it was generally North and Central Europe to South Europe and Turkey-many, many trucks playing lots of crazy trickshno: with high mountains around and many curves passing is not recommended 


Le Clerk said:


> Well, you are right. The Government went for A3 in times when the economy was booming, and now there is no more money to build it and worst of all, it sucks money from other EU funded projects. A3 is needed but less than A1 and A2. In the current economic conditions, we need to focus on completing Corridor IV. Probably A3 will be put off for a while in the coming period, unless the economy is really starting to kick again next year.


Exactly what I thought. Even more when Romania may get EU money for A1 then better use it on 70/30 (EU/RO) or even 50/50 ratio than to spend it for 100% financing of Bechtel company. But probably to stop contract with this company and wait for 2014 is also not that easy, is it?
And frankly I do not think that European economy will recover so easily, but that is not the topic here actually.



ionut said:


> Well, yes and no. The truth is that we DESPERATELY need both. There is HEAVY traffic on both A1 and A3.
> 
> The problem is funding. We can finance A1 from EU funds... but this is not the case for A3 (A3 is 100% financed from the state budget and we officially ran out of money for A3 starting 2010).


Problem is always funding..

You need them both, but building both same time will consume much more effort and will take longer than finishing A1(or A3 maybe) & making only the most important parts of the other untill all financing is prepared(best by EU:lol: )
So maybe better to put full energy for EU finnanced projects and keep others for good times.


----------



## ionut

seszele said:


> So maybe better to put full energy for EU finnanced projects and keep others for good times.


That's exactly the decision our Gov took. However, it's not that simple, because of the contract RO has with A3 constructor, Bechtel. We simply cannot just cancel that contract... far too complicated to explain right now. So "we're stuck with the A3 contract" (from Brasov to Bors) also called "Transilvania Motorway" (http://www.autostradatransilvania.ro).

Bechtel and our Gov will (probably) meet in a few days (Aug 15th) and decide a plan for the works and... JUST MAYBE... figure out how to finance the project. Personally, I don't think the Americans will accept anything less that 100% state financed. But I hope I'm wrong.

:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

seszele said:


> I am aware of the distance, but note that sometimes they go much closer than hundreds-->82km between Turda and Sebeş for example.
> My point was not if A3 is necessary or not, but how to use monies best way till 2014. Also the traffic from my experience was not only HU to Bucarest, it was generally North and Central Europe to South Europe and Turkey-many, many trucks playing lots of crazy trickshno: with high mountains around and many curves passing is not recommended


That's exactly what many people here think in the aftermath of this crisis, which has really stretched the infrastructure budgets to the extent that Transilvania Motorway has become almost unfundable without taking money from other projects. The good thing though is that Bechtel accepts to finance its own works (some kind of an _ad-hoc_ PPP :nuts: which is in fact good for Romania) and therefore the government ussually pays a year later. :nuts:



> Exactly what I thought. Even more when Romania may get EU money for A1 then better use it on 70/30 (EU/RO) or even 50/50 ratio than to spend it for 100% financing of Bechtel company. But probably to stop contract with this company and wait for 2014 is also not that easy, is it?


I don't think it's an option to terminate this contract not only for the damages the Romanian Government would have to pay to Bechtel (Bechtel didn't breach the contract, they are doing a good job, but the RO Gov doesn't pay them in due time because there is little money for this project), but also because signing another contract there would delay the project very much and it's not sure the price will be lower. And in the end, the costs of termination, recontracting etc could be higher than current construction costs. Plus that I do not think the Commission would want to finance it even if a tender procedure would be organized for the terminated sections, since it's not part of any European Corridor, and, as you noticed, it kinda runs parallel to Corridor IV Romanian section. 



> And frankly I do not think that European economy will recover so easily, but that is not the topic here actually.


Yes, but the Government now is running some restructuring of the state budgets in order to reduce the public sector expenditure and increase investment expenditure, so hopefully next year there will be more money for investments. 



> You need them both, but building both same time will consume much more effort and will take longer than finishing A1(or A3 maybe) & making only the most important parts of the other untill all financing is prepared(best by EU:lol: )
> So maybe better to put full energy for EU finnanced projects and keep others for good times.


As Ionut said, the Government has given up funding another part of Transilvania Motorway which could've been completed this year (about 60 km instead of 10 km now). It also gave up another section of A3, just north of Bucharest (another 60 km also due for opening this year) also for the same reasons. But my feeling is that the Gov will try to resume works for these sections next year. Transilvania Motorway will make real sense when Bucharest Brasov will be completed and a lot of traffic generated by Bucharest will be transferred from Corridor IV to A3, because even now Bucharest-Brasov road is the most trafficked in Romania due to tourism and economic exchanges. Until then, it will remain a motorway without important traffic.


----------



## seszele

Thank you for your explanations, think I got it.

One question though: is the RO gov-Bechtel contract open to public?Cause always there are misteries &question marks, when it comes to discuss this subject? or maybe some unofficial leaks:banana:


----------



## ionut

seszele said:


> Thank you for your explanations, think I got it.
> 
> One question though: is the RO gov-Bechtel contract open to public?Cause always there are misteries &question marks, when it comes to discuss this subject? or maybe some unofficial leaks:banana:


It was something close to a state secret, but after many media scandals it was published in full.

It's on Ministry of Transport's site
http://www.mt.ro/bechtel/contract bechtel.pdf

It's in Romanian. 

AFAIK that's the full contract.


----------



## Le Clerk

Basarab Overpass in Bucharest closing to completion:



ionut said:


> poze din iulie, sursa


:banana:


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Le Clerk said:


> ionut said:
Click to expand...

IDM :lol:


----------



## Le Clerk

seszele said:


> Thank you for your explanations, think I got it.


Thank you for your interest! :cheers:



> One question though: is the RO gov-Bechtel contract open to public?Cause always there are misteries &question marks, when it comes to discuss this subject? or maybe some unofficial leaks:banana:


Ionut posted something, though I think it's a proposal for renegotiation. I do not think the entire contract is public.


----------



## Le Clerk

Maxx☢Power;61481091 said:


> IDM :lol:


What?


----------



## Cosmin

*I*nternational *D*onuts *M*achines.:dunno:


----------



## Waddler Elmo

LOL It's funny. The IDM on that building looks an awful lot like I*B*M :nuts:


----------



## eurocopter

Good news! It seems that the Lugoj motorway bypass (9.4km) will be opened most probably during the next week. Although I knew they were working on this bypass, I had no idea it would be motorway standard and part of the A1. However, it is quite strange that Lugoj bypass does not appear as a separate sector of A1 on the CNADNR official site.

http://economie.hotnews.ro/stiri-companii-7680349-centura-lugoj-realizata-regim-autostrada-inaugurata-dupa-15-august.htm Source (RO)


----------



## nitz

It's not a motorway. It's a 2x1 ordinary road with large shoulders, similar to DN2.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Where is this Lugoj bypass exactly?

I guess A1 could serve Lugoj, but to me it looks like it will only pass Lugoj on the north, not really functioning as a bypass for traffic from Drobeta-Turnu Severin or Reşiţa.


----------



## nitz

Here's a link to a map on the Romanian language forum http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52959729&postcount=1222. 

It is closer to the town than the future A1


----------



## Le Clerk

nitz said:


> It's not a motorway. It's a 2x1 ordinary road with large shoulders, similar to DN2.


Yes, it's not a motorway, it's rather a by-pass close to an expressway. A very good progress in terms of by-passes nonetheless. More and more opened by-passes recently clear the traffic away from cities.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Romania is gonna need a boatload of bypasses, there are countless villages and larger towns where there are no bypasses.


----------



## alwn

ChrisZwolle said:


> Where is this Lugoj bypass exactly?
> 
> I guess A1 could serve Lugoj, but to me it looks like it will only pass Lugoj on the north, not really functioning as a bypass for traffic from Drobeta-Turnu Severin or Reşiţa.


Yes, indeed. However in the future it is forecasted to be build the southern branch of the coridor no 4. So from Lugoj a new motorway will go to the south to Caransebes- Drobeta- (Calafat)- Craiova- Caracal- Alexandria- Bucuresti. 
It is a question how they will link this motorway with Calafat. From several maps posted here the idea would be to make a link between Calafat and Craiova. However the main purpose of Calafat- Vidin bridge is to overtake the heavy traffic from balcanic peninsula to the western europe, not to Craiova- Bucharest. If i look the map it will be a big detour if they chose the way through Craiova (like a triangle).


----------



## alwn

http://www.zf.ro/analiza/doar-310-k...l-vom-ajunge-la-1-000-km-in-70-de-ani-6825149


----------



## alwn

eurocopter said:


> Good news! It seems that the Lugoj motorway bypass (9.4km) will be opened most probably during the next week. Although I knew they were working on this bypass, I had no idea it would be motorway standard and part of the A1. However, it is quite strange that Lugoj bypass does not appear as a separate sector of A1 on the CNADNR official site.
> 
> http://economie.hotnews.ro/stiri-companii-7680349-centura-lugoj-realizata-regim-autostrada-inaugurata-dupa-15-august.htm Source (RO)


Lugoj bypass is not a motorway and defenetly it is not a part of A1. It is just a bypass road


----------



## Des

The Romanian ambition to create 1000 km of highways before 2015-2020 seems quite low. The country is very big and has 20 million inhabitants, you would expect a network of at least 2000 km would be a good basis to support transit traffic and economic growth. But at this rate it will take another 20 years before 2000 km is reached.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think it depends on the Romanian state budget. It is increasing pretty fast (it almost tripled between 2007 and 2010), but a country like Romania must spend at least € 4 - 5 billion per year to keep up with the rest of Europe. A healthy economy can spend about 2% of GDP on highway construction. I don't think Romania is there yet.

I also believe EU should co-finance more projects, there are plenty of E-routes running through Romania. 

It seems like Romania followed Poland's example; first quickly renovate the main roads, then begin constructing motorways. But the pace is still very, very slow. A 150 - 200 km of new motorway each year is at least needed for the next 10 years. Two long-distance motorways don't make a network.

In developed countries like Western Europe, almost all 100,000 + cities are connected to the motorway network and with each other. The way I see it, a completed Romanian motorway-expressway network is at least 4,000 kilometer long. However, Western European countries also took 20 years to complete their main network, with another 20 years for additions. You can't have it all in 10 years, although it is badly needed.


----------



## Le Clerk

Des said:


> The Romanian ambition to create 1000 km of highways before 2015-2020 seems quite low. The country is very big and has 20 million inhabitants, you would expect a network of at least 2000 km would be a good basis to support transit traffic and economic growth. But at this rate it will take another 20 years before 2000 km is reached.



*Des*, *Cris* is right! We barelly have the money to develop this 1,000 km of motorway by 2020 (rather irrealistic target already). It's not about what we want but what we afford.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think it depends on the Romanian state budget. It is increasing pretty fast (it almost tripled between 2007 and 2010), but a country like Romania must spend at least € 4 - 5 billion per year to keep up with the rest of Europe. A healthy economy can spend about 2% of GDP on highway construction. I don't think Romania is there yet..


Romania spends now less than 1 bilion EUR/year on motorways. I think the amount is about 6-700 million. Which is about 0.5% of its GDP. That's how much we afford. When we'll be able to spend at least 1% of GDP on motorways, a totally different rate of construction will be. Maybe next year hopefully.


----------



## Le Clerk

New pictures from Bucharest-Moara Vlasiei section of A3 (20 km):


----------



## nitz

^^ This is the node that links the motorway with the Bucharest ring.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ I think this is the 2x3 section of A3, right?


----------



## eurocopter

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ I think this is the 2x3 section of A3, right?


Considering the pile width in the pictures above, it doesn't look like a 2x3 motorway.


----------



## and802

on January this year I was exchanging comments about your national motorway construction plan in this thread. that time I was assuming about 1000 km would be constructed by 2020. Romanian collegues were opted for something like 2000 km (up to 2700 km)

now could you revise your anticipation ? based on what was done so far


----------



## ionut

and802 said:


> on January this year I was exchanging comments about your national motorway construction plan in this thread. that time I was assuming about 1000 km would be constructed by 2020. Romanian collegues were opted for something like 2000 km (up to 2700 km)
> 
> now could you revise your anticipation ? based on what was done so far


It's too soon, in my opinion, to talk about how many km of motorway will be constructed in the next 10-15 years.

We need around 4000 km to really have a decent motorway system. Maybe 4000 km in 50 years (80 km/year) is a realistic prediction.

*Right now, I hardly see more than 80-100km/year of new motorway in RO.* This year will be around 30 km, if any.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Construction speed will probably increase in later years.


----------



## and802

it means it is going to take up to 40 years altogether.


who knows what the EU transport approach for next 40 years is ? what are the goals ?

offtopic: still the Spanish case remains mystery 

( I mean how they did so much within so limited time )


----------



## CrazySerb

A few days ago, while browsing through a few month's old issue of a Serbian weekly magazine, I came across a map showing Ceauşescu's motorway network plan for Romania - I wonder if anyone has a digital version of that? I don't have the mag anymore or I'd scan it myself


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Do you mean this thread on a Romanian road forum?

http://vremautostrazi.forumotion.ne...razilor-in-romania-perioada-1965-1989-t14.htm

"Istoria autostrazilor in Romania - perioada 1965 - 1989"


----------



## CrazySerb

Logically, that should be it - but the one I saw looked very much different. I'll see if I can get that magazine next week and maybe scan it myself


----------



## Le Clerk

@ Chris: thank you for the link. :cheers:That is the map indeed, and it's pretty close to the plan now with some exceptions (I mean the current plan is less ambitious, if you believe it :nuts. 

@ CS: Looking forward to the map. kay:

@ and802: I think things need to be revised on account of the crisis, but the lack of major progress is simply due to the lack of money to even continue with the exiting projects. But Chris is right: this year is an exception IMO that we see only about 30 km opened. In the coming years, we'll see more. 



BTW:



> *Transp Min: Works On Cernavoda-Constanta Hwy, Bucharest-Constanta Railway Finalized In 2011*
> 
> Romanian Transport Minister Radu Berceanu on Sunday said the highway linking Cernavoda to Constanta, southeastern Romania, will be finalized until the end of 2011, but drivers might be able to use one lane as of June 2011, when upgrade works on the Bucharest-Constanta railway are also finalized.
> 
> Berceanu added that construction works on the Medgidia - Constanta highway sector are "a little behind schedule" and stressed he plans to run more checkups at the construction site, maybe even alongside Prime Minister Emil Boc, in order to step up works.
> 
> The minister said three consortiums of companies are in charge with construction works. He stressed, however, that it isn't only their fault that works are behind schedule, because, he went on saying, several archaeological vestiges required changes in the highway route on nearly five kilometers, which stalled works.
> 
> Mid-July, Berceanu said modernization works on the railway linking capital Bucharest to southeastern Constanta will be finalized in July 2011, and a train ride on that distance will take two and a half hours.
> 
> Works on the railway, which is part of the fourth pan-European transportation corridor, were supposed to be completed this year. However, after the completion of upgrade works on the railway, passenger trains will be able to reach speeds up to 160 kilometers/hour, while freight trains will be able to reach up to 120 kilometers/hour.
> 
> Early August, Boc said authorities plan to finish works on beltways around Sibiu, Cluj, Turnu Severin and Lugoj and continue works on two highways. He added at the time the Government also plans to finish in 2010 works on beltways around Sibiu (central Romania), Cluj (northwestern Romania), Turnu Severin (southwestern Romania) and Lugoj (western Romania), a few kilometers of the Transylvania Highway (which is to link central Brasov to western Bors on the border with Hungary).
> 
> The Government also wants to continue works on the highway linking capital Bucharest to southeastern Constanta and the beltway around Bucharest.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk

I'll post a few pictures of a weekend trip I took on the Transalpina (an alipne road similar to Transfagarasan, only higher - about 2000 m - and longer - almost 60 km). As you will see, the road is still U/C but most of it is already completed (about 45 km of the 60 km), with only road markings, water canals and concrete side bumpers needed. Also, you'll notice the scenery is breathtaking:



I had to climb a 45 degree mountain peak to take these pics. So be thankful 













































This part of the road is completed, but they need to mark it, place the concrete bumpers and the water canals:


















This is how it looks from the side of the road - this is a few hundred meters ravene 









Here it is marked:









This is through a small mountain resort called Ranca:









This is how it looks with the concrete bumpers and water canals:





























































































When I have more time, maybe I'll post a full trip report. :cheers:


----------



## BND

Nice! :cheers:
Maps say this road is DN 67C. So this was an unpaved main road until recently? There can't be too many unpaved main roads in Europe left.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ It was built during communism but left in disrepair until a year or two ago when these repair and upgrade works were started. There are a few tourist projects with EU money there, one of the being the construction of few ski slopes, one of 23 km long, as well as ski lifts. It'll turn into a hiking and skiing hotspot in a few years.


----------



## Le Clerk

A few more and I am gone:


Trucks at work + the systems of walls proping the side of the road (walls are made in the style of Roman walls, from rock dug out from the mountain:









A picture from another section:


















































































A scary one - on the left there is a deep ravine:











One can see this picturesque image pretty often on the sides of the road - giving me the badass look not to disturb the sheep herd


----------



## and802

Le Clerk

I was in Romania 4 times. 

based on your pictures, still next day I would pack my bags and go to Romania


----------



## nitz

Does anyone know if the road is open for the full length? Two years ago there were still construction works blocking it - you had to stop your car at some point (and start walking)


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> Le Clerk
> 
> I was in Romania 4 times.
> 
> based on your pictures, still next day I would pack my bags and go to Romania


kay: You are welcome. Please follow the trip report I'll post later on about this road. 

BTW: Where have you been in Romania so far? :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

nitz said:


> Does anyone know if the road is open for the full length? Two years ago there were still construction works blocking it - you had to stop your car at some point (and start walking)


I mentioned only about 45 km of 60 in total are paved, the rest is U/C now, but all cars have access to the unpaved sections. Preferably you go on the unpaved section by 4x4 car cause it's bumpy. A better alternative is motorbike or bike. Go to Ranca by car (the road is fully completed to Ranca, and even beyond for about 10 km), get a room there (about 15-20 EUR/night in a tourist villa), leave your car and go by foot or by mountain bike (ideally). :cheers:


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> kay: You are welcome. Please follow the trip report I'll post later on about this road.
> 
> BTW: Where have you been in Romania so far? :cheers:


1998 = Bucuresti
2001 = Bucuresti + "some" Siebenbürgen ( Sibiu, Sighisoara, Brasov )
2002 = the same trip as 2001, different friends
2008 = Northern part of Romania - off the beaten track: Maramures (wooden churches of Budesti, Surdesti) and Southern Bucovina with monastiries and Suceava, Radauti and small village Cacica (Kaczyki) with Polish minority; Bicaz Gorges, and Lacu Rosu which is not pink.


----------



## ionut

and802 said:


> 1998 = Bucuresti
> 2001 = Bucuresti + "some" Siebenbürgen ( Sibiu, Sighisoara, Brasov )
> 2002 = the same trip as 2001, different friends
> 2008 = Northern part of Romania - off the beaten track: Maramures (wooden churches of Budesti, Surdesti) and Southern Bucovina with monastiries and Suceava, Radauti and small village Cacica (Kaczyki) with Polish minority; Bicaz Gorges, and Lacu Rosu which is not pink.


You still have a long list to go.

Let's hope in the mean time we'll have some new motorways in place. And some rehabilitated roads so that people like you CAN actually do some decent tourism here. Make sure you tell us when you'll be back, we'll give you some tips & tricks. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> 1998 = Bucuresti
> 2001 = Bucuresti + "some" Siebenbürgen ( Sibiu, Sighisoara, Brasov )
> 2002 = the same trip as 2001, different friends
> 2008 = Northern part of Romania - off the beaten track: Maramures (wooden churches of Budesti, Surdesti) and Southern Bucovina with monastiries and Suceava, Radauti and small village Cacica (Kaczyki) with Polish minority; Bicaz Gorges, and Lacu Rosu which is not pink.


Thanks. You are quite a traveller here. But you have yet to see a lot of places.


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> 1998 = Bucuresti
> 2001 = Bucuresti + "some" Siebenbürgen ( Sibiu, Sighisoara, Brasov )
> 2002 = the same trip as 2001, different friends
> 2008 = Northern part of Romania - off the beaten track: Maramures (wooden churches of Budesti, Surdesti) and Southern Bucovina with monastiries and Suceava, Radauti and *small village Cacica (Kaczyki) with Polish minority*; Bicaz Gorges, and Lacu Rosu which is not pink.


^^



> *A statue of Pope John Paul II is unveiled at Roman Catholic church in Cacica*
> Monday, 16 August 2010 10:52
> 
> The statue of Pope John Paul II was unveiled at the Roman Catholic church in Cacica (northern Romania). The bronze statue is made in Poland with financing from some town halls in the Silezia voivodeship, twinned with the Suceava county (northern Romania).
> 
> The event takes place ten years after Pope John Paul II granted the title of Basilica Minor to the Roman Catholic church in Cacica at the request of Iasi Bishop Monsignor Petru Gherghel.
> 
> Archbishop Primate of Poland Henryk Muszynsky and a delegation from Czestochowa comprised of three Pauline priests, who restored the Black Madonna after more than 200 years, attended the celebration in Cacica. Bishop of Chisinau Monsignor Anton Cosa and Auxiliary Bishop of Iasi Aurel Perca also attended the celebration.
> 
> Thousands of pilgrims from Romania and abroad prayed to the Black Madonna icon within the Shrine of Our Lady in Cacica on Saturday and Sunday, when the Christians celebrated the feast of the Assumption.


 Source


----------



## and802

^^ another reason to visit Romania again !


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ :cheers:

*Pictures from Transilvania Motorway - Section 3c (54 km) Suplacu de Barcau-Bors (Hungarian Border): *

To be opened in 2011-2012.


----------



## Le Clerk

*Pictures from Transilvania Motorway - Section 2b (11 km) Campia Turzii-Turda: *

This section will be opened late this year.


----------



## Le Clerk

*July-August update on Constanta motorway by-pass (22,2 km):*

To be opened in 2011-2012. 



NellyUSA said:


> ^^





NellyUSA said:


>


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 viaduct section crossing DN1 near PLoiesti U/C:



Le Clerk said:


>


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

motorway in Bihar is impressive;
maybe Romania doesn`t have developed motorway network (comparing to BG or SRB), but it`s very optimistic that they are able to open long sections at once (54km near Oradea, about ?40 near Cluj); it`s rare even is bigger and richer Poland


----------



## BND

I think the A3 between Bors and Suplacu won't have much traffic until the section between Suplacu and Gilau is built. After leaving the motorway at Suplacu, the traffic will have to take DN 1H and 1F through many villages, the bigger town of Zalau, and the steep Meses (?) pass to Cluj, then go through Cluj to reach Gilau... It will be much longer both in speed and distance than taking the old DN 1. When is the Suplacu-Gilau section is planned to be built?


----------



## Le Clerk

czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> motorway in Bihar is impressive;
> maybe Romania doesn`t have developed motorway network (comparing to BG or SRB), but it`s very optimistic that they are able to open long sections at once (54km near Oradea, about ?40 near Cluj); it`s rare even is bigger and richer Poland


^^ Next year, they should be opening about 55 km of A2 (near Constanta), 22 km of A4 (Constanta motorway by-pass), 60 km (or more) of A3 (Bucharest-Ploiesti + some sections near the Hungarian border), and possibly 55 km of A1 (Timisoara-Arad).


----------



## Le Clerk

New bridge linking Constanta Port to A2 motorway started construction works:



joce23 said:


> *Works start on new road bridge over Danube-Black Sea Canal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State secretary with the Transport Ministry Marin Anton on Monday inaugurated construction works on a new road bridge over the Danube-Black Sea canal, in the couth-eastern county of Constanta, which will be located downstream the Agigea lock.
> 
> Spokesperson for the National Constanta Maritime Port Administration (CNAPMC) Monica Velicu says the bridge, an investment project worth nearly 23 million euros, was initiated in 2005 and its construction now is secured by structural funds under the European Union’s Transport Sectoral Operational Programme.
> 
> The project is included in Romania’s programme for the upgrading and development of national transport infrastructure outside the TEN-T priority axes for the development of a sustainable national transport system.
> 
> ‘Works include the construction of the bridge, which will be located downstream the Agigea lock, access viaducts, access ways to the port and a junction with the ring-road of Constanta City, as well as railway level crossings, parking lots and the buildings at gates 7 and 10 of the port,’ said Velicu.
> 
> The new 900-m long bridge, with a 100-m span, over the canal is designed to ease up heavy traffic in the central parts of Constanta City. The investment, which is expected to complete in one year, is said to bring the added advantage of linking the southern parts of the Constanta Port to the Bucharest-Constanta motorway, as well as linking the two parts of the port and discarding heavy traffic in downtown Constanta.
> 
> 
> 
> Source
Click to expand...


----------



## Le Clerk

BND said:


> I think the A3 between Bors and Suplacu won't have much traffic until the section between Suplacu and Gilau is built. After leaving the motorway at Suplacu, the traffic will have to take DN 1H and 1F through many villages, the bigger town of Zalau, and the steep Meses (?) pass to Cluj, then go through Cluj to reach Gilau... It will be much longer both in speed and distance than taking the old DN 1. When is the Suplacu-Gilau section is planned to be built?


I think you are right. The section in between Suplacu and Gilau is one of the most difficult parts of Transylvania Motorway since the section goes through some mountain area, and traffic in between Suplacu and Bors will not warrant that section unless linked with Cluj and further to Brasov. But there is speculation that the next target of works on Transylvania Motorway will be precisely this section. Next month, there will be an agreement between the Government and Bechtel and there are hopes they'll reach an agreement for financing this part. This way, there is hope for completing Bors-Cluj by 2014. 

The other sections all the way to Brasov are still unclear given the fact that the government currently lacks the necessary funds to finance additional works in between Campia Turzii and Brasov. But the Americans are reasonable and there is hope for a deal for this section.


----------



## eurocopter

Just a quick correction, Suplacu de Barcau - Bors is 64km-long and works were conducted only on a 35km-long segment.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ I am not very sure about the length. I calculated it from the project's website using the distances on the map.


----------



## Le Clerk

czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> motorway in Bihar is impressive;


^^ That viaduct is 1.8 km in length and is going to cruise over a future lake*. The plan is to flood the valley and turn the viaduct into a bridge over the future lake.










* The scope of the future lake is to prevent flooding of the area by taking in potential water excess.


----------



## adeiush

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ I am not very sure about the length. I calculated it from the project's website using the distances on the map.


According to CNADNR Suplacu de Barcău - Borş section is 64 km long



> http://www.cnadnr.ro/proiect.php?id=164
> Secţiunea 3C, Suplacu de Barcău - Borş
> 
> Fişa tehnică
> *Lungime (km) 64.00 km*
> Finanţare Bugetul de stat
> Valoarea estimată a proiectului 245,34 Mil Euro
> Proiectant Bechtel International Inc.; Subproiectant : SC IPTANA SA
> Consultant JV Egis Route Scetauroute/BCEOM (Franţa);
> Constructor Bechtel International Inc. & ENKA Insaat ve Sanayi A.S
> Lucrări de artă -
> Termen începere 30.09.2004
> Termen estimat finalizare 28.02.2010
> Perioadă garanţie 24 luni
> 
> Stadiul actual Stadiul fizic al lucrărilor este de 36.59 %.


*here are the lengths for all the sections*



> http://www.cnadnr.ro/proiecte.php?tip=98
> Din raţiuni constructive, Proiectul a fost împărţit în 8 segmente, după cum urmează:
> 
> * Secţiunea 1A, Braşov-Făgăraş (53 km)
> * Secţiunea 1B, Făgăraş-Sighişoara (52 km)
> * Secţiunea 1C, Sighişoara-Ogra (56 km)
> * Secţiunea 2A, Ogra-Câmpia Turzii (37 km)
> * Secţiunea 2B, Câmpia Turzii-Cluj Vest (54 km)
> * Secţiunea 3A, Cluj Vest–Mihăileşti (24 km)
> * Secţiunea 3B, Mihăileşti-Suplacu de Barcău (76 km)
> * Secţiunea 3C, Suplacu de Barcău-Borş (64 km)
> 
> Fiecare din cele 8 segmente ale Proiectului va începe şi se va încheia cu un nod rutier, astfel încât să poată fi deschis traficului imediat dupa execuţie.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> *Pictures from Transilvania Motorway - Section 2b (11 km) Campia Turzii-Turda: *
> 
> This section will be opened late this year.





> *Transylvania Motorway’s 2B section, completed in November*
> 
> Premier Emil Boc stated yesterday that Transylvania Highway’s 12-kilometer 2B section stretching from Turda to Campia Turzii will be completed in November so that heavy traffic between the two towns will be eliminated, allowing the distance to be traveled in 10 minutes instead of 45 minutes, Mediafax informs. The premier pointed out that the outstanding debts that the Romanian state still owes Bechtel for the works it has already done on the highway will be paid in Q1 of 2011.


 Source


----------



## bogdymol

Even Belarus has more motorways than we do hno:



ChrisZwolle said:


> I've calculated the Belarussian motorway network length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is 987 kilometers total, mostly due to the fact M1 is long and a motorway.
> 
> The definition of a motorway could slightly differ from that in other countries, as they can occasionally have pedestrian crossings or forest roads that enter the motorway in rural areas. Nearly all roads intersect the motorway with grade-separated interchanges. Cloverleafs are extensively used. (also between non-motorways).


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> Even Belarus has more motorways than we do hno:


^^ I think those motorways were built during communism mainly. Which would have been a good idea for Romania as well. Instead, communists built in Romania one of the most exapanded railway network in Europe which now needs enourmous funds for maintenance and upgrade. 


BTW: currently there are *310 km of motorway U/C* in Romania. Source


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ *I think those motorways were built during communism mainly. Which would have been a good idea for Romania as well. *Instead, communists built in Romania one of the most exapanded railway network which now needs enourmous funds for maintenance and upgrade.
> 
> BTW: currently there are *310 km of motorway U/C* in Romania. Source


If Ceaușescu lived 5 more years... :lol:


----------



## tanashubav

Le Clerk said:


> BTW: currently there are *310 km of motorway U/C* in Romania. Source


Could you specifie the sections U/C in Romania at this time (or give me link in english, if so done before)


----------



## bogdymol

*U/C motorways in Romania:*

A1: Arad by-pass: 12 km
A1: Arad - Timisoara: 32 km
A1: Sibiu by-pass: 23,5 km
A2: Cernavoda - Constanta: 52 km
A3: Bucuresti - Ploiesti: 62 km
A3: Turda - Campia Turzii: 10 km
A3: Bors - Suplacul de Barcau: 64 km
A4: Constanta by-pass: 22 km
*Total: 277,5 km*

*Existing motorways in Romania:*

A1: Bucuresti - Pitesti + Pitesti by-pass: 128 km
A2: Bucuresti - Cernavoda: 152 km
A3: Gilau - Turda: 42 km
*Total: 322 km*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I thought A4 was meant for the Est-Vest connection to Iasi?


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> I thought A4 was meant for the Est-Vest connection to Iasi?


We also tought so, but the National Road and Motorways Company said that A4 will be Constanta by-pass. So we guess that East-West connection between Targu Mures and Iasi will be future A5.

Most of us think that they said that Constanta by-pass will be A4 because they want people to think that we have 4 motorways, instead of 3 :bash:


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> I thought A4 was meant for the Est-Vest connection to Iasi?


They changed the number for Constanta By-pass. We were mad at this but then I remembered the discussion you had some months ago on the topic of setting the motorway numbers so not to have to change them in the future. I am guessing they are considering expanding Constanta By-Pass (currently 22 km long) to the south all the way to the Bulgarian border (and possibly north to Ukraine) and turn it into a stand-alone motorway, so then it makes sense to have a different number than A2.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> They changed the number for Constanta By-pass. We were mad at this but then I remembered the discussion you had some months ago on the topic of setting the motorway numbers so not to have to change them in the future. I am guessing they are considering expanding Constanta By-Pass (currently 22 km long) to the south all the way to the Bulgarian border (and possibly north to Ukraine), so then it makes sense to have a different number than A2.


Yes, it makes sense to have a different number than A2, but A20 would have been a better solution, since even if the motorway would expand to Ukraine/Bulgaria, you can't say that it would be an across-the-country motorway, and it would still remain related to A2.

later edit: if they really want to make it A4, and to expand it to south and north, in the northern part they would have to think it all the way to Iasi, not only Tulcea/Galati/UA


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> *Existing motorways in Romania:*
> 
> A1: Bucuresti - Pitesti: 113 km
> A2: Bucuresti - Cernavoda: 152 km
> A3: Gilau - Turda: 42 km
> *Total: 307 km*


+ 15 km of Pitesti By-Pass makes 322 km in total.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> + 15 km of Pitesti By-Pass makes 322 km in total.


Fixed it


----------



## tanashubav

bogdymol said:


> *U/C motorways in Romania:*
> 
> 
> ...
> *Total: 307 km*





Any plans for Carpathian sections of A1 or A2? I guess they would be the biggest release for the traffic problems for Romania!


----------



## Le Clerk

tanashubav said:


> Any plans for Carpathian sections of A1 or A2? I guess they would be the biggest release for the traffic problems for Romania!


The Motorway Authority plans to tender the mountain section of A1 (Pitesti-Sibiu) this year. The mountain section of A3 (Comarnic-Brasov) is planned for another tender next year. Most probably both will be organized as PPPs, as Pitesti-Sibiu has only partial EU funding, while Comarnic-Brasov has no EU funding whatsoever.


----------



## panda80

tanashubav said:


> Any plans for Carpathian sections of A1 or A2? I guess they would be the biggest release for the traffic problems for Romania!


A2 has no section in the Carpathians, being the motorway from Bucharest to Constanta.


----------



## panda80

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ I think those motorways were built during communism mainly. Which would have been a good idea for Romania as well. Instead, communists built in Romania one of the most exapanded railway network in Europe which now needs enourmous funds for maintenance and upgrade.


Indeed, most motorways in Belarus were built during communism, the west-east connection being constructed for Moscow Olympics (1980). As for the railway network in Romania, it already existed before communism. Our tragedy is that here communism built almost nothing regarding infrastructure, preffering to throw away money on huge unproductive industry plants and blocks of flats.


----------



## bogdymol

panda80 said:


> A2 has no section in the Carpathians, being the motorway from Bucharest to Constanta.


Most likely he wanted to say A1 & A3.


----------



## tanashubav

bogdymol said:


> Most likely he wanted to say A1 & A3.


You got it!
I want no know about Trans-Carpathian motorways because they are important for us in North-Eastern Bulgaria cus it's the shortest way for us to Central and Western Europe! So it's also in our interest this to be done as soon as possible!
Are there any plans about Bucuresti ringroad? I think this ringroad is much more important than Constanta bypass, but it's strictly my oppinion


----------



## Le Clerk

tanashubav said:


> You got it!
> I want no know about Trans-Carpathian motorways because they are important for us in North-Eastern Bulgaria cus it's the shortest way for us to Central and Western Europe! So it's also in our interest this to be done as soon as possible!
> Are there any plans about Bucuresti ringroad? I think this ringroad is much more important than Constanta bypass, but it's strictly my oppinion


Well, they are both important, but Bucharest motorway ringroad does not have EU financing and it's expensive because it needs a lot of expropriation and it's also pretty long - 100 km. 

For now, they are expanding to expressway the northern part of the existing ring, practically connecting A1, A2, and A3, and works will be completed by the end of the year, hopefully. Next year works will start to expand the southern section of the ring into an expressway.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> later edit: if they really want to make it A4, and to expand it to south and north, in the northern part they would have to think it all the way to Iasi, not only Tulcea/Galati/UA


That's a very complex and expensive project (it also requires a bridge over the Danube) and I do not know whether the traffic warrants it (Corridor IX is too far away and takes on A5). Plus that for some section it will meet and go in parallel with A5. But it could be contemplated in the very distant future as a means to take tourism there, though I do not know whether the Delta needs mass tourism.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> That's a very complex and expensive project (it also requires a bridge over the Danube) and I do not know whether the traffic warrants it (Corridor IX is too far away and takes on A5). Plus that for some section it will meet and go in parallel with A5. But it could be contemplated in the very distant future as a means to take tourism there, though I do not know whether the Delta needs mass tourism.


This project is for 2025+


----------



## Le Clerk

Skynick said:


> First segment between DN1A and DN1 (two major overpasses on both ends are under construction)


Thanks a lot Skynick for the effort of filming and uploading the movies!:cheers: Looks like they could open these segments by the end of the year. 

Wehn did you film? Was it during w/e cause I do not see much traffic?


----------



## nenea_hartia

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Besides the videos posted by *Skynick*(Thank you *Skynick*!) showed me another reason why it is not 2x3-Bucharest's ring railway. Btw, isn`t it used? I didn't see a single train.


It is used, but unfortunately Romanian railway network isn't doing very well these days. Plus, the railway system inside the capital city has been destroyed or neglected and the government & the City Hall don't have a proper long term vision to rebuild it. Today, almost all commuter traffic is by road, therefore all the roads entering the city are congested.

Thank you Skynick for the videos. :cheers:
And I hope they will forbid once for all those gypsy caravans on public roads :lol::


----------



## nitz

The railway is normally used, but at this moment all the train traffic is diverted while the overpasses are being built.


----------



## Qtya

It was announced this morning:

M49 (28 kms, half profile expressway) from the M3 interchange towards Satu Mare, until the Romanian border will be built with the deadline of 31. December 2003. Try to keep up the pace guys.


----------



## ionutzyankoo

Was the construction company selected or it's just an intention? This half profile expressway means actually 2x1 road with grade separated intersections, correct?


----------



## bogdymol

If M49 will be just 29 km long it can't reach the romanian border. It's to short. I think you wanted to say that the deadline is 2013, not 2003.


----------



## panda80

bogdymol said:


> If M49 will be just 29 km long it can't reach the romanian border. It's to short. I think you wanted to say that the deadline is 2013, not 2003.


That's true. From near Vaja, where M3 will pass, there are more than 40km to the romanian border, as the crow flies.


----------



## Qtya

ionutzyankoo said:


> Was the construction company selected or it's just an intention?





bogdymol said:


> If M49 will be just 29 km long it can't reach the romanian border. It's to short. I think you wanted to say that the deadline is 2013, not 2003.





panda80 said:


> That's true. From near Vaja, where M3 will pass, there are more than 40km to the romanian border, as the crow flies.


You are right my post was totally irrelevant. Plans to be completed, by the end of the year, so tender could be announced next spring. Yes, only 28 kms, and it wont reach the border, cas' the last section depends very much where the border crossing will be. This is why I wrote, keep the pace. It's not the same whether the future bypass of Satu Mare will be south or north of the city. For Hungary it would be lot cheaper if we could negotiate a border crossing in the middle of the Vetis(Ro)-Csenger(Hu)-Csengerújfalu(Hu) triangle.

And also yes, end of 2013... My bad, I was in a rush...



ionutzyankoo said:


> This half profile expressway means actually 2x1 road with grade separated intersections, correct?


Exactly. Basically a motorway, without the second pair of road.


----------



## Qtya

Dear Romanian officials... :lol:

We want variant "C" ("C"-változat):



BND said:


> M49-ről ez van:


----------



## bogdymol

Qtya said:


> Dear Romanian officials... :lol:
> 
> We want variant "C" ("C"-változat):


I don't know which one is variant C. Can you please draw a thicker line over that variant?


----------



## Qtya

bogdymol said:


> I don't know which one is variant C. Can you please draw a thicker line over that variant?


???

The red one. The southernmost...


----------



## Skynick

Le Clerk said:


> Thanks a lot Skynick for the effort of filming and uploading the movies!:cheers: Looks like they could open these segments by the end of the year.
> 
> Wehn did you film? Was it during w/e cause I do not see much traffic?


Sunday 13:00


----------



## Le Clerk

The Transport Min held a conference today and surprised us with the fact that there will be 40 km of motorway completed this year instead of 30, as follows:

12 km of Transilvania Motorway (Turda-Campia Turzii)
17,5 km of A1 (Sibiu By-Pass)
12 km of A3 (Ploiesti-Barcanesti)


----------



## Le Clerk

Skynick said:


> Sunday 13:00


I thought so. Thanks again for the cool vids! kay:


----------



## ionut

Le Clerk said:


> The Transport Min held a conference today and surprised us with the fact that there will be 40 km of motorway completed this year instead of 30, as follows:
> 
> 12 km of Transilvania Motorway (Turda-Campia Turzii)
> 17,5 km of A1 (Sibiu By-Pass)
> 12 km of A3 (Ploiesti-Barcanesti)


AND he said that 21 km of 2x2 Bucharest Ring (kinda expressway) will also be finished this year.

The only problem is that the 12 km of A3 (near Ploiesti) won't be ready for traffic (it doesn't link anything). It's just a finished portion of the motorway.


----------



## Le Clerk

Strabag was announced today winner of the tender procedure for the Orastie-Deva section of A1. :cheers: The announcement has been delayed by protracted litigation caused by the other bidders.

Interesting is that the estimated price (back in 2007) was EUR 350 million, while Strabag won with a bid of EUR 170 million. 

Some data about the section:

Lenght: 33 km
Duration of execution: 2 years (2012)


----------



## Le Clerk

ionut said:


> AND he said that 21 km of 2x2 Bucharest Ring (kinda expressway) will also be finished this year.


OK. He said that before. 



> The only problem is that the 12 km of A3 (near Ploiesti) won't be ready for traffic (it doesn't link anything). It's just a finished portion of the motorway.


I know. It's still progress. Next year there are chances they complete the whole 60 km section of A3 in between Bucharest and Ploiesti. :cheers:


----------



## ionut

Le Clerk said:


> I know. It's still progress. Next year there are chances they complete the whole 60 km section of A3 in between Bucharest and Ploiesti. :cheers:


Yeah, I know. Next year has some reaaaaal potential in finished km of motorway. Arad-Timisoara, Cernavoda-Constanta... maybe Bucharest-Ploiesti and a few km around Cluj (maybe Gilau-Nadasel).

We'll see.

The Deva-Orastie news MADE MY DAY.  :banana: godspeed


----------



## Le Clerk

ionut said:


> Yeah, I know. Next year has some reaaaaal potential in finished km of motorway. Arad-Timisoara, Cernavoda-Constanta... maybe Bucharest-Ploiesti and a few km around Cluj (maybe Gilau-Nadasel).


I'll say agin this number: *at least 110 km but possibly even 170 km completed next year!* 



> The Deva-Orastie news MADE MY DAY.  :banana: godspeed


Confirmed! :banana:

But they still have to tender some more sections of A1 this year.


----------



## ionut

Le Clerk said:


> But they still have to tender some more sections of A1 this year.


Correction, not "some", but ALL the sections from Nadlac to Sibiu.

We still have:
1. Nadlac-Arad
2. Timisoara-Lugoj
3. Lugoj-Deva
4. Deva-Orastie - DONE 
5. Orastie-Sibiu

Sibiu-Curtea de Arges-Pitesti will be tendered next year. We'll see.


----------



## Qtya

ChrisZwolle said:


> I believe it is U/C as we speak, but via slight more northerly course, so you don't see much of it from DN1.


The construction site from Cluj is totally abandoned... I checked it. I stopped for this very reason. The whole site is green... Nature is taking back the place...


----------



## nenea_hartia

Qtya said:


> The construction site from Cluj is totally abandoned... I checked it. I stopped for this very reason. The whole site is green... Nature is taking back the place...


No, it's not completely, they are working 500m away, building a bridge over Someș/Szamos river. But you are right, they are not working anywhere else in that area.


----------



## Qtya

Of course M35 on the Hungarian side should be finished ASAP, cas's Main road 47 from Debrecen towards Berettyóújfalu and than Main road 4 until Ártánd is crap as well..


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ I'm afraid M35 can wait for now, cause we definitely won't have the money and the determination to finish Cluj (Gilău) - Borș stretch very soon. hno:


----------



## gramercy

Qtya said:


> Of course M35 on the Hungarian side should be finished ASAP, cas's Main road 47 from Debrecen towards Berettyóújfalu and than Main road 4 until Ártánd is crap as well..


the road from Berettyoujfalu to Artand is nr 42 and it is in excellent quality including the ringroad around Biharkeresztes

at the most, what is needed is:
M4 2x2+1 until Torokszentmiklos
M4 half profile from Torokszentmiklos to Kisujszallas
M4 half profile from Puspokladany to RO
M35 half profile from Debrecen to Berettyoujfalu

all these roads (42, 47 and 4 from Torokszentmiklos to Puspokladany) have an AADT ranging from 9000 to 13000

all these half profiles would have a sub-10000 aadt

there is no need for a full profile motorway beyond Torokszentmiklos


----------



## Qtya

gramercy said:


> the road from Berettyoujfalu to Artand is nr 42 and it is in excellent quality including the ringroad around Biharkeresztes
> 
> at the most, what is needed is:
> M4 2x2+1 until Torokszentmiklos
> M4 half profile from Torokszentmiklos to Kisujszallas
> M4 half profile from Puspokladany to RO
> M35 half profile from Debrecen to Berettyoujfalu
> 
> all these roads (42, 47 and 4 from Torokszentmiklos to Puspokladany) have an AADT ranging from 9000 to 13000
> 
> all these half profiles would have a sub-10000 aadt
> 
> there is no need for a full profile motorway beyond Torokszentmiklos


Main road 42 is packed with cars and trucks. Overtaking, overtaking, overtaking, it sux... Same as the road between Berettyóújfalu and Ártánd...

I have no idea where these AADT data are coming from, but they are obviously wrong. (fake or highly outdated)


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ I agree with gramercy. For now, a fully profile motorway would be probably money spent meaningless. Maybe in 10 years, when Romanian A3 will finally get to Ártánd... :nuts:


----------



## Qtya

nenea_hartia said:


> ^ I agree with gramercy. For now, a fully profile motorway would be probably money spent meaningless. Maybe in 10 years, when A3 will finally get to Ártánd... :nuts:


Don't agree, high traffic volume, and real danger in towns and road.


----------



## gramercy

Qtya said:


> Main road 42 is packed with cars and trucks. Overtaking, overtaking, overtaking, it sux... Same as the road between Berettyóújfalu and Ártánd...


the road between Berettyoujfalu and Artand IS nr 42

as far as overtaking goes, it couldnt be more perfect:
flat and level
long straights
high radius curves
smooth asphalt

as far as nr 47 goes, they COMPLETELY resurfaced it either last year or the year before that from Debrecen to the roundabout on 42 in Berettyoujfalu




> I have no idea where these AADT data are coming from, but it's obviously wrong, or highly outdated.


it comes from utadat.hu
now, if you know a better source, please, dont hesitate


half profile would suffice

the better question is: why isnt even that being prepared....


----------



## nenea_hartia

Qtya said:


> Don't agree, high traffic volume, and real danger in towns and road.


I know the road, last time I've been there in July. Yes, it has a high traffic volume, but not that high like the Romanian DN1 towards Borș. And - you witnessed yourself - we are doing nothing. :lol:
Now seriously speaking, I hope someday I will drive on motorway from my home town to Budapest. But I'm sure I won't see it happening anytime soon, unless I will change my residence from here to somewhere in Oradea or Arad.


----------



## Qtya

gramercy said:


> as far as overtaking goes, it couldnt be more perfect:
> flat and level
> long straights
> high radius curves
> smooth asphalt.


170 HP, 350 Nm and good brakes help a lot.



nenea_hartia said:


> I know the road, last time I've been there in July. Yes, it has a high traffic volume, but not that high like the Romanian DN1 towards Borș. And - you witnessed yourself - we are doing nothing. :lol:


That's true.

Still that you are not building your motorway connection, shouldn't be an excuse for us.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Qtya said:


> Still that you are not building your motorway connection, shouldn't be an excuse for us.


I completely agree.


----------



## bogdymol

nenea_hartia said:


> I know the road, last time I've been there in July. Yes, it has a high traffic volume, but not that high like the Romanian DN1 towards Borș. And - you witnessed yourself - we are doing nothing. :lol:
> Now seriously speaking, I hope someday I will drive on motorway from my home town to Budapest. But I'm sure I won't see it happening anytime soon, unless I will change *my residence* from here to *somewhere in* Oradea or *Arad*.


Lucky me :baeh3:

IMO when there is insuficient money for a full motorway and the AADT is not over 10k-15k, half profile is excelent because it bypasses all villages/towns, you get lot of passing space due to long straights and high-radius curves and the road is a little wider than a normal 1+1.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is a reason why most motorways in Europe are not built half-profile. The only country which did this extensively was Italy in the 1920's and 1930's. Half-profile is more expensive in the end. Instead of 100%, you'll end up paying 150% in two times. Construction cost almost always inflate faster than general inflation, or better; the purchasing power of the transportation budget declines.


----------



## gramercy

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is a reason why most motorways in Europe are not built half-profile. The only country which did this extensively was Italy in the 1920's and 1930's. Half-profile is more expensive in the end. Instead of 100%, you'll end up paying 150% in two times. Construction cost almost always inflate faster than general inflation, or better; the purchasing power of the transportation budget declines.


cost is one thing, and you are correct that in the end half profile is more expensive

we are just about to see that in case of M2

but!

you shouldnt look at the cost. you should look at the return!
and if you look at the hungarian network with regards to the lack of capacity, you will see, that spending X amount of money / year in the entire country will result in higher GDP growth if we can address the most critical sections as fast as possible

this will result in a faster growth and a much higher return on the money which will easily compensate the extra cost of the second half profile

let me give you an example: nr 10 has a ~25.000 aadt, it still goes through the center of towns so it is not even a main road more like a secondary road, it is always congested in the mornings and in the afternoons, yet it services a highly competitive area with a huge potential
and even the corresponding railway is a piece of [email protected], with a 100+ year old alignment, single track, no electrification and a 1,5 hr connection time for a 60 km distance

all this area needs is a new bridge on the Danube, ~ 20 kms of 2x2 and ~ 15 kms of 2x1 half profile

yet what are we doing? building a full-profile motorway for 30+ kilometers in the middle of nowhere (M3 after Nyiregyhaza) parallel to a completely good road (nr 41) that has ~15k aadt, a perfect alignment, long straights etc.
so this new highway will have a sub-10.000 aadt and will be longer and built before M10, a highway that would support a significant portion of the Budapest metro area and a highway that would quite possible pay for itself and this M3 section within a few years in GDP growth

go figure


----------



## Le Clerk

Some fresh updates from A1 (Timisoara-Arad U/C section):




MHN said:


> *
> Septembrie 2010:
> *


*




MHN said:



Septembrie 2010:


Click to expand...




MHN said:



Septembrie 2010:


Click to expand...




MHN said:



Inca 3 imagini din Septembrie, cu o una dintre zonele asfaltate:






Click to expand...

*


----------



## and802

^^

the place looks like it is abandoned. or at least not so much rush there.

and then I started reviewing pictures from Poland. 

and you know what ?

THE SAME


----------



## Le Clerk

It may seem so, but in the first pic you have at least a dozen trucks lined up to transport dirt. And in the last pics works are completed, asphalt included. They only need to place the water canals, fences, mark the road etc.


----------



## sallae2

and802 said:


> ^^
> 
> the place looks like it is abandoned. or at least not so much rush there.


These pics are taken on Sunday 
(2 days ago)


----------



## Le Clerk

A slight rearrangement of the motorway network in Romania for the period beyond 2013 by the Transport Ministry:



Corridor XI appears clearly in the Transport Min plans with an extention all the way to Nadlac via Timisoara. 

There is a weird but new connection in between Hunedoara and Craiova through a mountainous area. Pretty unrealistic IMO. Other than that, the triangle in between Craiova-Drobeta and Calafat is welcome. 

The MOtoray to Giurgiu appears on the map, though currently there is a functional expressway and traffic does not justify another motorway route now or in the coming decade, especially after the completion of the Vidin-Calafat bridge. 

Another interesting and needed route is the connection in between A1 and A3.

Yellow lines are motorway projects proposed after 2013. 

Blue lines are U/C sections.


----------



## Alexbbb

What happend to the Targu Mures-Iasi highway?hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

Alexbbb said:


> What happend to the Targu Mures-Iasi highway?hno:


The network is part of the TEN-T. Tg.Mures-Iasi is proposed for PPP outside TEN-T. Read the document on the Romanian section.


----------



## sallae2

Le Clerk said:


> A slight rearrangement of the motorway network in Romania for the period beyond 2013 by the Transport Ministry:
> 
> 
> 
> The motorway to Giurgiu appears on the map, though currently there is a functional expressway and traffic does not justify another motorway route now or in the coming decade, especially after the completion of the Vidin-Calafat bridge.


The motorway to Giurgiu, could be an upgrade from functional to normal expressway.

I doubt that there will be two parallel motorways connecting Zalau - Cluj-Napoca - Turda (as it appears on the map above).


----------



## ionut

sallae2 said:


> I doubt that there will be two parallel motorways connecting Zalau - Cluj-Napoca - Turda (as it appears on the map above).


The map is :nuts: in that section. Of course there won't be 2 motorways there. It will be Sebes-Turda or Sebes-Campia Turzii than A3 until Simleu SIlvaniei / Zalau (if the map is correct), than Satu-Mare-Hamleu.


----------



## Alexbbb

Le Clerk said:


> The network is part of the TEN-T. Tg.Mures-Iasi is proposed for PPP outside TEN-T. Read the document on the Romanian section.


Am vazut. Mersi!


----------



## and802

sallae2 said:


> The motorway to Giurgiu, could be an upgrade from functional to normal expressway.
> 
> I doubt that there will be two parallel motorways connecting Zalau - Cluj-Napoca - Turda (as it appears on the map above).


and where is the motoryway from Suceava towards West (Baia Mare) ? 

is South Bucovina rich region of Romania ? if not, than I would say that motorway is more than useful ...


----------



## nenea_hartia

and802 said:


> and where is the motoryway from Suceava towards West (Baia Mare) ?
> 
> is South Bucovina rich region of Romania ? if not, than I would say that motorway is more than useful ...


Well, when it comes to Romania, "rich" is a relative word. However, as far as I know, there is no plan (and it never was) about a northern east-west motorway.
About that map: it is strange enough to worth zero for me: Filiaşi-Hunedoara, Timişoara-Nădlac, Alba Iulia-Zalău (with no connection between Alba Iulia and Sebeş/A1!!), an entire but useless ring road for Sibiu (which it is NOT in execution, but only the northern branch) - it looks like they used a 3 old kid to draw some lines on Romania's map.
What can I say? It's a good start for the new Ministry of Transport. :bash:


----------



## Ayceman

nenea_hartia said:


> Well, when it comes to Romania, "rich" is a relative word. However, as far as I know, there is no plan (and it never was) about a northern east-west motorway.
> About that map: it is strange enough to worth zero for me: Filiaşi-Hunedoara, Timişoara-Nădlac, Alba Iulia-Zalău (with no connection between Alba Iulia and Sebeş/A1!!), an entire but useless ring road for Sibiu (which it is NOT in execution, but only the northern branch) - it looks like they used a 3 old kid to draw some lines on Romania's map.
> What can I say? It's a good start for the new Ministry of Transport. :bash:


Yup - Deva-Craiova and Alba Iulia-Satu Mare are unrealistic and useless. Besides that, The E-W Motorway and the central section of the A3 aren't present.

EDIT: This is more realistic than what the ministry released:


----------



## sallae2

^^

in addition to the map above, attached bellow is a map showing motorway/expressway network in Serbia (to the best of my knowledge)



I am surprised to see Cantemir metro area (Galaţi/Brăila, 600k, largest metro area after Bucharest) not included in motorway network, especially considering that is located in flat area and construction cost (per km) should be low. Is there already maybe some functional expressway Focşani - Galaţi in place?


----------



## and802

^^there is no single West-East motorway shown on this map


well, I understand each country has its own targets and dependencies, but for a country of Romania size I would say at least one West-East motorway is required


----------



## nenea_hartia

and802 said:


> ^^there is no single West-East motorway shown on this map
> 
> 
> well, I understand each country has its own targets and dependencies, but for a country of Romania size I would say at least one West-East motorway is required


What do you mean? There is A3 between Oradea and Târgu Mureş, then the so called East-West motorway (probably A5), between Târgu Mureş and the Moldavian border.


----------



## KaaRoy

Can someone tell me please if the current Google maps are showing the existing parts of the Transylvania motorway correctly?

If yes, can someone explain the logic of the construction sequence? Some existing parts as shown by Google seem to connect nothing to nothing....


----------



## Ayceman

No, some people messed around in Google Maps, as if it's a sandbox. The only built section is between Turda and Gilău. A3 U/C phases are between Suplacu de Barcău and the HU border, Turda - Câmpia Turzii and Bucharest - Ploiești.

All sections of the A3 besides Turda-Gilău are not present, and neither are the A4 and A2 between Cernavodă and Constanța.


----------



## and802

nenea_hartia said:


> What do you mean? There is A3 between Oradea and Târgu Mureş, then the so called East-West motorway (probably A5), between Târgu Mureş and the Moldavian border.



my mistake, I did not check the map carefully enough. 

when would be the completion date ?


----------



## nenea_hartia

and802 said:


> my mistake, I did not check the map carefully enough.
> 
> when would be the completion date ?


Not very soon, I'm afraid. There are very few money for the completion of A3 between Câmpia Turzii and the Hungarian border and no money at all for the completion between Câmpia Turzii and Târgu Mureş. As for the future A5... the feasibility study should be delivered in December to the Romanian Company of Motorways and National Routes (CNADNR).


----------



## KaaRoy

Specifically: 

1. Google maps shows a completed autostrada between Turda and Ungheni (a few kms west of Tirgu Mures) - does this really exist?

2. Google maps shows a completed section a few kms south of the city of Margitha, approx. between places named Fegernic and Suplacu de Barcau - does this really exist?

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=47.238219,22.390823&spn=0.241024,0.764923&z=11

3. Approx. 15 km north of Gilau, there is a very short section indicated ready around a place named Mihaiesti - does this exist?

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=46.917676,23.413239&spn=0.121239,0.382462&z=12

If they dont, where on Earth is Google getting their map data from?


----------



## nenea_hartia

KaaRoy said:


> Specifically:
> 
> 1. Google maps shows a completed autostrada between Turda and Ungheni (a few kms west of Tirgu Mures) - does this really exist?
> 
> 2. Google maps shows a completed section a few kms south of the city of Margitha, approx. between places named Fegernic and Suplacu de Barcau - does this really exist?
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=47.238219,22.390823&spn=0.241024,0.764923&z=11
> 
> 3. Approx. 15 km north of Gilau, there is a very short section indicated ready around a place named Mihaiesti - does this exist?
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=46.917676,23.413239&spn=0.121239,0.382462&z=12
> 
> If they dont, where on Earth is Google getting their map data from?


Nope, none of them exists. And as you probably know, Google Maps is made by enthusiasts. In this particularly case, these enthusiasts are simply morons.


----------



## KaaRoy

nenea_hartia said:


> Nope, none of them exists. And as you probably know, Google Maps is made by enthusiasts. In this particularly case, these enthusiasts are simply morons.


As far as I know, Google Maps is NOT made by enthusiasts. There is no way to edit Google maps as a user. They buy their map data from companies specializing in this, e.g. TeleAtlas. You can usually see the source of map data in the bottom right corner.

I think you are confusing Google Maps with OpenStreetMap, which is truly a wiki type open thing. By the way, OpenStreetMap seems to be correct on the Transylvanian motorway situation.

And one interesting fact on Google: while it seems to show future motorways in Transylvania, it does not yet show motorways in Hungary completed a long time ago, e.g. M6 all the way down to the city of Pécs.


----------



## KaaRoy

nenea_hartia said:


> Nope, none of them exists. And as you probably know, Google Maps is made by enthusiasts. In this particularly case, these enthusiasts are simply morons.


Well, it seems I was wrong. While Google maps are NOT editable by users in most of the world, they seem to be editable in Romania. Strange. I think they made it editable in areas where they do not yet have good quality map data purchased from some reputable company. Or what? Anyway, the fact is this: I am offered an "edit" link when I watch the map pf Romania, but no such option exist anywhere west of Romania.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Google Maps is edited by their employees, to add some new roads or realign existing ones (probably based on imagery, sometimes it's off).


----------



## KaaRoy

ChrisZwolle said:


> Google Maps is edited by their employees, to add some new roads or realign existing ones (probably based on imagery, sometimes it's off).


The feature is called Map Maker.

http://maps.google.com/support/bin/static.py?page=guide.cs&guide=30028

Apparently, in areas where Google do not have good maps, they have enabled editing by users, OpenStreetMap style. 

Romania is included, along with Serbia, Moldova, Macedonia etc. Anything west of that is not editable, since I guess they have good data they do not want you to mess with.


----------



## nenea_hartia

^^ You are probably right. In any case, this is my Google Maps account, featuring the "Editaţi" (Edit) button; and I'm a simple user, not a Google employee. I draw myself many of my hometown's streets, but I was checked several times by a foreign supervisor. He told me via email when I was wrong and helped me correct my drawings, but only superficial things such the line types or line colors, 'cause he probably couldn't know if those roads were really there (the resolution for some Romanian areas is still very low).


----------



## KaaRoy

Yes, I have found it, too. I have actually deleted (more exactly, requested the deletion of) the nonexistent parts of the Transylvania motorway. After all, the purpose of a map is to help travelers, and showing nonexistent motorways is a bad idea. (I was trying to drive on those recently...)

By the way in Hungary, the problem with Google maps is the other way round. E.g. there is the M6 motorway all the way down to the city of Pécs, open for more than half a year, and it still did not show up in Google Maps.


----------



## nenea_hartia

KaaRoy said:


> Yes, I have found it, too. I have actually deleted (more exactly, requested the deletion of) the nonexistent parts of the Transylvania motorway. After all, the purpose of a map is to help travelers, and showing nonexistent motorways is a bad idea. (I was trying to drive on those recently...)


You're right and trust me, you're not the only one who have asked for the deletion of an inexistent motorway. The problem is, once a section is deleted, another stupid kid is drawing that section again. hno:


----------



## KaaRoy

nenea_hartia said:


> You're right and trust me, you're not the only one who have asked for the deletion of an inexistent motorway. The problem is, once a section is deleted, another stupid kid is drawing that section again. hno:


Interesting. Google must have a problem with how they defined their processes on this. OpenStreetMap seems to show the situation correctly.


----------



## Ayceman

and802 said:


> my mistake, I did not check the map carefully enough.
> 
> when would be the completion date ?


Forgive my rudeness, but are you fucking crazy? You're asking for a completion date on a motorway that hasn't even had a feasibility study completed, in a country where nothing ever gets done on time? :bash:

Only joking about the first part. The second is all true though...


----------



## MHN

and802 said:


> the place looks like it is abandoned. or at least not so much rush there.
> ...





Le Clerk said:


> It may seem so, but in the first pic you have at least a dozen trucks lined up to transport dirt. And in the last pics works are completed, asphalt included. They only need to place the water canals, fences, mark the road etc.





sallae2 said:


> These pics are taken on Sunday
> (2 days ago)


Indeed, I took the pictures on Sunday (one week ago) but I assure you they were working at 4 PM: at least 30 trucks were carrying mixture...
In fact, today, I've passed at 1 PM through the future junction of A1 motorway with DN 69 near Arad and I saw the workers "on duty" while raining !!!
Obviously, no photo because of the rain.


----------



## and802

Ayceman said:


> Forgive my rudeness, but are you fucking crazy? You're asking for a completion date on a motorway that hasn't even had a feasibility study completed, in a country where nothing ever gets done on time? :bash:
> 
> Only joking about the first part. The second is all true though...


No, I do not feel offended. actually I did not ask for very specific date, because I know it would be to early. I rather meant approximate year.

anyway I am aware that it is still a long way to go (to see East-West motorway operating), but not because" nothing is on time". in my opinion this is because Romania still learns how to perform very complex projects, where a lot of groups of different interests are involved.


----------



## ke

nenea_hartia said:


> You're right and trust me, you're not the only one who have asked for the deletion of an inexistent motorway. The problem is, once a section is deleted, another stupid kid is drawing that section again. hno:


Just request renaming the section to <name> - Under Construction


----------



## ke

sallae2 said:


> ^^
> 
> in addition to the map above, attached bellow is a map showing motorway/expressway network in Serbia (to the best of my knowledge)


I can't understand why they want to build a complete new motorway between Bucharest and Craiova, instead of building the Pitesti-Craiova segment.


----------



## ionut

ke said:


> I can't understand why they want to build a complete new motorway between Bucharest and Craiova, instead of building the Pitesti-Craiova segment.


Two main reasons:

1. A1 Bucharest-Pitesti is ALREADY very, very busy and it will get even more busy when the transport corridor (IV) from Nadlac to Constanta will be finished.

2. By building Craiova-Alexandria-Bucharest we'll develop the Teleorman region (one of the poorest in RO) and it will also be a shorter trip from Vidin-Calafat/Craiova to Bucharest and further to the sea port.

I think it's the better way to go... the only drawback is probably the increased price. But it shouldn't be more than 3-4 mil euro / km because it will be on the plain. The only big problem will be the bridge over the Olt river.


----------



## Le Clerk

ke said:


> I can't understand why they want to build a complete new motorway between Bucharest and Craiova, instead of building the Pitesti-Craiova segment.


Because Craiova is a big industrial city (but also smaller cities in the area like Slatina [biggest Pirelli investment in Europe] etc) which needs a direct link to Bucharest where most traffic is headed and then further to Constanta for export. Plus that the motorway is something that was agreed with Ford before it came to Craiova.

Ionut's comments are also valid. A1 in between Bucharest and Pitesti is already crowded. They could transform it into a 2x3 and should at some point. The detour from Craiova through Pitesti to Bucharest is IMO too big.


----------



## wyqtor

ke said:


> I can't understand why they want to build a complete new motorway between Bucharest and Craiova, instead of building the Pitesti-Craiova segment.


There might be a 3rd reason... the former Transportation minister is from Craiova, so it's only natural that a more direct motorway was considered. He got fired recently, so things may change once again...


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> Because Craiova is a big industrial city (but also smaller cities in the area like Slatina [biggest Pirelli investment in Europe] etc) which needs a direct link to Bucharest where most traffic is headed and then further to Constanta for export. Plus that the motorway is something that was agreed with Ford before it came to Craiova.
> 
> Ionut's comments are also valid. A1 in between Bucharest and Pitesti is already crowded. They could transform it into a 2x3 and should at some point. The detour from Craiova through Pitesti to Bucharest is IMO too big.


Slatina would me more logical to reach through Piteşti (see the existing national route DN 65), not through a southern motorway.


----------



## ionut

nenea_hartia said:


> Slatina would me more logical to reach through Piteşti (see the existing national route DN 65), not through a southern motorway.


Yeah, however, on the south you will link Craiova to Bucharest AND:
1. Caracal (35577)
2. Rosiori (31255)
3. Alexandria (50847)
------
*Grand total 117,679 inhab*

*vs just Slatina 78570 inhab...*

So, for me anyway, it makes so much more sense to link 3 big cities with 118k inhab (total) than just one bigger city of 79k. Not to mention the other smaller communities along the way (more than Craiova-Slatina-Pitesti).

In fact, I personally cannot see one good reason for the north route (with Slatina) when comparing to the south through Alexandria.

^^ I mean objective reason. If you live in Slatina, of course you feel left aside...... that I can totally understand.


----------



## nenea_hartia

ionut said:


> In fact, I personally cannot see one good reason for the north route (with Slatina) when comparing to the south through Alexandria.


-Cause it would be shorter to build, since we need just a stretch from Pitești?
-Cause Slatina-Craiova is waaay more congested than the southern route?
-Cause it won't be necessary any expropriations near Bucharest, where the land is more expensive than in Miami?
-Cause all the three cities you mentioned put together don't have the economy of Slatina?
-Cause it would link the northern and the southern branches of Corridor IV, plus the important city of Pitești with Craiova?

:lol:


----------



## ionut

nenea_hartia said:


> -Cause it would be shorter to build, since we need just a stretch from Pitești?
> -Cause Slatina-Craiova is waaay far more congested than the southern route?
> -Cause it won't be necessary any expropriations near Bucharest, where the land is more expensive than in Miami?
> -Cause all the three cities you mentioned put together don't have the economy of Slatina?
> -Cause it would link the northern and the southern branches of Corridor IV, plus the important city of Pitești with Craiova?
> 
> :lol:


1. doesn't count, even if it's cheaper, the south motorway will have a bigger impact.  And if you need to go to the sea/Constanta, you actually prefer Bucharest, not Pitesti! Ford will not use Craiova-Pitesti if Craiova-Severin-Lugoj is completed!

2. so build just two bypasses for Craiova and Slatina (AFAIK there is a project for building something like this "especially" for Ford). Slatina needs a bypass badly. With the bypasses in operation, it should be better (of course you cannot compare this solution with the motorway, but it's still a big improvement).

3. oh come on, and near Pitesti the land is really cheap?! You're just trying to get to me with this one.  Like I've said, the north option can be cheaper... but the south option can have so much more impact!

4. Do you actually have data on this or it's just your opinion?

5. :lol: and with Craiova-Alexandria-Bucuresti the Corridors won't be connected?! It's actually much more important to link the south corridor via Bucharest because you will need the shortest road to Constanta. Of course in a perfec world we need both Craiova-Slatina-Pitesti and Craiova-Alexandria-Bucuresti... but for me it's much more important the second option. Much much more.

:cheers:

Maybe you can find some other reasons.


----------



## nitz

One more reason for the direct route: Bucuresti - Alexandria is one of the most congested routes in Romania, check the traffic statistics. So the motorway can also be useful for the local traffic.


----------



## alwn

nitz said:


> One more reason for the direct route: Bucuresti - Alexandria is one of the most congested routes in Romania, check the traffic statistics. So the motorway can also be useful for the local traffic.


Do you have any statistic to prove that the route Rosiori- Alexandria- Bucharest is more crowded then Craiova- Slatina - Pitesti?
At least in terms of inhabitants the second route looks to be more important?

What about the industrial interest? Our automotive industry is based near Craiova and Pitesti. Besides the two car producers in these areas are based many automotive suppliers which work to both dacia and ford.
In the middle in Slatina we have aluminium, a strategic component of the automotive industry also..

i don't know how crowded is rosiori- alexandria - bucharest but defently craiova- slatina - pitesti is enough crowded to require at least a new express way or even better a full motorway profile..


----------



## alwn

ionut said:


> Yeah, however, on the south you will link Craiova to Bucharest AND:
> 1. Caracal (35577)
> 2. Rosiori (31255)
> 3. Alexandria (50847)
> ------
> *Grand total 117,679 inhab*
> 
> *vs just Slatina 78570 inhab...*
> 
> So, for me anyway, it makes so much more sense to link 3 big cities with 118k inhab (total) than just one bigger city of 79k. Not to mention the other smaller communities along the way (more than Craiova-Slatina-Pitesti).
> 
> In fact, I personally cannot see one good reason for the north route (with Slatina) when comparing to the south through Alexandria.
> 
> ^^ I mean objective reason. If you live in Slatina, of course you feel left aside...... that I can totally understand.


You forgot bals..

Slatina 78570
Bals 21194


----------



## Le Clerk

One of the Bucharest north ring overpasses caught on beams placement:























































Source


----------



## luci203

Le Clerk said:


> See here more pictures from Transalpina.
> 
> @ Luci: than you for the pictures. :cheers: When did you visit Transalpina? And how did you get all the way to the lake. I know the road is not yet completed there.


I visited this Friday... 

The road between Ranca and Obarsia Lotrului is still a lot U/C (as u can see in the first pictures), and it was a nightmare in some sections. (If u have "the luck" to be caught by a rain... there is no way you can climb that road on mud, it was hard on dry dirt)

The Section after Obarsia Lotrului to Oasa (pics after lake Vidra) is more manageable, even if is not completley finished, is not as bad. (I belive only 10% is not covered with asfalt, I posted a few pics from those section under construction. (the last ones))


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Thanks! I can't wait to drive all long the road when it's finished. Hopefully next year! :cheers:

I understand there's only 10% of it to be completed.


----------



## Le Clerk

September updates for Transilvania Motorway, Section 2b in between Turda and Campia Turzii to be opened this year:


----------



## Le Clerk

September updates for Transilvania Motorway, Section 3c in between Suplacu de Barcau and Bors:


----------



## luci203

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ Thanks! I can't wait to drive all long the road when it's finished. Hopefully next year! :cheers:
> 
> I understand there's only 10% of it to be completed.


10% from Obarsia Lotrului to Oasa... (From Oasa to Sebes is under repair, but no sections with no asphalt)

From Ranca to Obarsia Lotrului is about 30-40% still with no asphalt, and it is the hardest section.


----------



## Qtya

Le Clerk said:


> September updates for Transilvania Motorway, Section 3c in between Suplacu de Barcau and Bors:


If I understand it correctly, this bridge is the only thing u/c at the moment on section 3c, am I right? This bridge is directly connected to the existing and operational section. What will happen after it is completed? It's going to be inaugurated, or Bechtel will start working on another 500 meter section?


----------



## nenea_hartia

Qtya said:


> If I understand it correctly, this bridge is the only thing u/c at the moment on section 3c, am I right? This bridge is directly connected to the existing and operational section.


No, it is not connected (see here - only 42km on 2b is operational, and the rest of 10km in October). The only reason they build that bridge is because the entire area will be flooded to make place to an artificial lake.


Qtya said:


> What will happen after it is completed? It's going to be inaugurated, or Bechtel will start working on another 500 meter section?


:lol:

Now seriously, probably nothing else will happen on 3c, because our government is weeping like a baby: "We have no money! "


----------



## Qtya

nenea_hartia said:


> No, it is not connected (see here - only 42km on 2b is operational, and the rest of 10km in October). The only reason they build that bridge is because the entire area will be flooded to make place to an artificial lake.


Thanx for clearing it up, now I understand it completely.



nenea_hartia said:


> :lol:
> 
> Now seriously, probably nothing else will happen on 3c, because our government is weeping like a baby: "We have no money! "


Unfortunately, it's sad to here this...


----------



## nenea_hartia

Qtya said:


> Unfortunately, it's sad to here this...


Sad indeed. Can you imagine, Bechtel has almost finished the last 10km on 2b *on it's own money*, hoping the government will somehow find the financing. Unfortunately Transilvania Motorway is not co-financed by the EU.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

nenea_hartia said:


> Unfortunately Transilvania Motorway is not co-financed by the EU.


So this is the progress of Romania if they weren't an EU member.


----------



## Qtya

nenea_hartia said:


> Sad indeed. Can you imagine, Bechtel has almost finished the last 10km on 2b *on it's own money*, hoping the government will somehow find the financing. Unfortunately Transilvania Motorway is not co-financed by the EU.


Is it impossible to get funds for this project from the EU? We even got money for our m4 metro line which is totally pointless in it's current form...


----------



## nenea_hartia

ChrisZwolle said:


> So this is the progress of Romania if they weren't an EU member.


Indeed.



Qtya said:


> Is it impossible to get funds for this project from the EU? We even got money for our m4 metro line which is totally pointless in it's current form...


No, we cannot get funds, because the stupid socialist government didn't made a proper tender for A3, according to the EU requirements. The contract - of a huge importance for Romania, 415km - was _directly_ awarded to Bechtel. Some say it was just a payment of the lobby made by the US for our admission into NATO, but who knows?


----------



## Qtya

nenea_hartia said:


> No, we cannot get funds, because the stupid socialist government didn't made a proper tender for A3, according to the EU requirements. The contract - of a huge importance for Romania, 415km - was _directly_ awarded to Bechtel. Some say it was just a payment of the lobby made by the US for our admission into NATO, but who knows?


What happens if Bechtel terminates the contract blaming the whole failure on the Romanian governments? Is this a possibility?

Observing Le Clerk's pix the tempo at the u/c bridge seems pretty slow...


----------



## nenea_hartia

Qtya said:


> Observing Le Clerk's pix the tempo at the u/c bridge seems pretty slow...


Well, when finished, the viaduct will have a length of 1.8 km and 45 spans of 40m. But I agree, the construction seems pretty slow, it's like we see the same pictures over and over again.


Qtya said:


> What happens if Bechtel terminates the contract blaming the whole failure on the Romanian governments? Is this a possibility?


Nobody knows why Bechtel didn't decide yet to terminate the contract. Romanian press speculates they have very favorable terms that would force the Romanian gvt. to pay them a huge amount of money.
However, we think it would be the best for us to complete Câmpia Turzii-Cluj-Hungarian border and halt the rest for better days. For us is more important now to build A1 and to link it with M43, cause A1 from the Hungarian border to Constanţa is co-financed by the EU.


----------



## Le Clerk

Qtya said:


> What happens if Bechtel terminates the contract blaming the whole failure on the Romanian governments? Is this a possibility?


I doubt Bechtel will terminate the contract, for 2 reasons:

1. Bechtel may apply delay penalties if the RO Gov delays orders for works and payments for different sections of the motorway;

2. Bechtel has a pretty good contract and it's not going to kick it away. 

IMO, there will be an agreement next year on Bechtel financing further works from its own money, with payment coming later on, as it happened so far. The Government is also planning to invest more in infrastructure next year, as a result in social and public sector cuts, so there might be more money for AT.


----------



## Qtya

nenea_hartia said:


> Well, when finished, the viaduct will have a length of 1.8 km and 45 spans of 40m. But I agree, the construction seems pretty slow, it's like we see the same pictures over and over again.


When finished it'll be a great achievement. Romanian people can be rightly proud of it.




nenea_hartia said:


> Nobody knows why Bechtel didn't decide yet to terminate the contract. Romanian press speculates they have very favorable terms that would force the Romanian gvt. to pay them a huge amount of money.
> However, we think it would be the best for us to complete Câmpia Turzii-Cluj-Hungarian border and halt the rest for better days. For us is more important now to build A1 and to link it with M43, cause A1 from the Hungarian border to Constanţa is co-financed by the EU.


Probably you and Le Clerk have answered the question properly. I also hope Bechtel won't back out, otherwise the project could go on halt for even a decade (WCS)...

But I would delay the whole project after it had reached Targu Mures instead of Câmpia Turzii...


----------



## nenea_hartia

Qtya said:


> When finished it'll be a great achievement. Romanian people can be rightly proud of it.


Great achievement but probably completely useless for a couple of years. I hope people won't go to Suplacu de Barcău to visit it like you visit a museum. :lol:



Qtya said:


> But I would delay the whole project after it had reached Targu Mures instead of Câmpia Turzii...


Oh, I would love to see A3 completed till Braşov, not just Târgu Mureş, but I have to admit we simply don't have the money to do it. And the gvt. also shows signs that for now is only interested to complete Câmpia Turzii-Hungarian border.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wouldn't it be cheaper and faster to cancel the contract with Bechtel, give them a few 100 million € compensation and re-tender the project according to EU regulation, and receive an 80% EU-funding?


----------



## Qtya

nenea_hartia said:


> Oh, I would love to see A3 completed till Braşov, not just Târgu Mureş, but I have to admit we simply don't have the money to do it. And the gvt. also shows signs that for now is only interested to complete Câmpia Turzii-Hungarian border.


^^At least that's something...

Undoubtedly it would give a great push to your A3 project if we would finally:gaah: start building M4 between Berettyóújfalu and Ártánd/Bors... Not ot mention the M47 between Debrecen bypass and M4 junction at already mentioned Berettyóújfalu. I have no idea why we are wasting time... 

One other question. Why are several parts of A3 shown as built motorway-sections on Googlemaps?



nenea_hartia said:


> Great achievement but probably completely useless for a couple of years. I hope people won't go to Suplacu de Barcău to visit it like you visit a museum. :lol:


It would undeniably be a perfect addition to the abandoned or unfinished motorways thread!  (Do we have such a thread?)


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> G
> Oh, I would love to see A3 completed till Braşov, not just Târgu Mureş, but I have to admit we simply don't have the money to do it. And the gvt. also shows signs that for now is only interested to complete Câmpia Turzii-Hungarian border.


^^ You also have to mention that the former minister of transporation was recently (one month ago) replaced with another who has been involved in EU financing programs, which will shift even more the focus on the EU funded motorways. In fact, her goal is to speed up the EU funded sections of Corridor IV.


----------



## nenea_hartia

ChrisZwolle said:


> Wouldn't it be cheaper and faster to cancel the contract with Bechtel, give them a few 100 million € compensation and re-tender the project according to EU regulation, and receive an 80% EU-funding?


Rumor is the compensations would be much, much higher, according to what Romanian media writes about the "Bechtel" contract.



Qtya said:


> One other question. Why are several parts of A3 shown as built motorway-sections on Googlemaps?


Please read here, starting to post 1716.



Qtya said:


> It would undeniably be a perfect addition to the abandoned or unfinished motorways thread!  (Do we have such a thread?)


I truly hope our viaduct or any other part of A3 won't ever be in that thread. :lol:


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Wouldn't it be cheaper and faster to cancel the contract with Bechtel, give them a few 100 million € compensation and re-tender the project according to EU regulation, and receive an 80% EU-funding?


Would you acccept cancelling a 5 billion EUR contract by getting 100 million out of it (2%)? 

On another line of thought, it'd probably take a lot more to organise the tender procedure and then works for the entire lenght after a presumable termination of the Bechtel contract. IMO this motorway will go slowly ahead with Bechtel. We will hopefully see more funds allocated to moroway construction in the coming years and so construction works will go ahead faster for TM as well.


----------



## Qtya

nenea_hartia said:


> Please read here, starting to post 1716.


Oh, ok, I've missed that. Sorry.


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> Wouldn't it be cheaper and faster to cancel the contract with Bechtel, give them a few 100 million € compensation and re-tender the project according to EU regulation, and receive an 80% EU-funding?


I don't think this can be done since A3 isn't part of any european corridor.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So Romania is kind of stuck with Bechtel. Man that was a monumental mistake in 2004 to do it this way.


----------



## Qtya

ChrisZwolle said:


> So Romania is kind of stuck with Bechtel. Man that was a monumental mistake in 2004 to do it this way.


Now U just witnessed what we have seen uncountable times in the past... This is the socialist way...


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> So Romania is kind of stuck with Bechtel. *Man that was a monumental mistake in 2004 to do it this way.*


Why do you have to remind us this thing? hno: Tell this to those incompetent government officials that signed this contract. :bash:


----------



## nenea_hartia

ChrisZwolle said:


> So Romania is kind of stuck with Bechtel. Man that was a monumental mistake in 2004 to do it this way.


It seems so. Tragic is that if we would have the money, the mistake could turn into an advantage for us, cause Bechtel is a good company and it already made a solid stretch of motorway so far between Cluj and Turda. Plus, between Bechtel and Romanian officials there are already ties, they know each other and it is easier to work with someone you know.
But we don't have the money...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Bechtel doesn't seem to be very active in road-building in Europe though. I can't remember any other major road projects they're working on. They are usually domestic consortia, or something like Ferrovial, Strabag and what have you.


----------



## MHN

Bechtel had some projects in Croatia back in 1998 - 2000. But don't know if major or not.


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> It seems so. Tragic is that if we would have the money, the mistake could turn into an advantage for us, cause Bechtel is a good company and it already made a solid stretch of motorway so far between Cluj and Turda. Plus, between Bechtel and Romanian officials there are already ties, they know each other and it is easier to work with someone you know.
> But we don't have the money...


Exactly! That's why I think it could turn bad if Romania tried to terminate the contract, from all points of view: duration of termination(it needs to go through court), costs of termination, then time for getting A3 funded by EU, then feasibility studies again, then re-tendering, etc etc. It'd take ages! 

I think Bechtel will keep cutting deals with the Government for different sections each year. If they manage to build 40 km next year, which is feasible, I think it's a good outcome.


----------



## and802

^^ not to mention creditability of Romanian government. 

imagine you cancel the deal for non-business reasons. who would be willing to deal with you in future ?


----------



## Ayceman

MHN said:


> Bechtel had some projects in Croatia back in 1998 - 2000. But don't know if major or not.


And they're in Albania now and making good progress, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Le Clerk

Pcitures from A2 (Medgidia-Constanta):




ionut said:


> Hei, asta DA VESTE BUNA!
> 
> ^^ Ceva poze:
> 
> Pasaj peste autostradă pe DJ222 Km 170+791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viaduct Km 188+028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pod peste Canal Negru Voda la Km 191+810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pod peste Canal Dunăre - Marea Neagră Km 193+650*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!


It's the section in red below:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It is already noted on Google Earth as finished, as is the Constanţa bypass.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ I do not understand Google to allow just anyone to edit their maps. 

Anyway some pictures from the recently opened Lugoj by-pass:



nenea_hartia said:


> Pasajul peste CF Lugoj-Ilia şi DN6:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ieşirea în DN6 între Lugoj şi Coşteiu:


----------



## sallae2

deleted


----------



## Le Clerk

Some old pictures for Cernavoda-Medgidia section of A2 (Colas unfortunately has not updated its website so far from March):



ionut said:


> Plus ca nu o sa credeti ca am gasit si ceea ce pare siteul oficial A2 CERNAVODA-MEDGIDIA (A2).
> 
> *http://www.alsys.ro/A2/dezvoltare/en/index.php*
> 
> ^^ Poze din pacate doar din feb si martie............
> 
> *FEB 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAR 2010*


Here's the section in blue:


----------



## Le Clerk

ionut said:


> New update from *A4 - Constanta bypass.* Enjoy
> 
> *Elevatii pod km 0+152 chiar la intrare in Ovidiu (se si vede o benzinarie care urmeaza sa fie demolata)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lucrari la podul 11+706 Autostrada peste CF 800 Bucuresti-Constanta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elevatii pod km 11+184 peste DN3, la intrare in Constanta. Va fi un pod cu 6 benzi* mg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lucrari la poduri de la nod rutier km 5+700 (Poiana interchange)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elevatii pod km 2+436 (infrastructura este gata, se monteaza cofrajele pentru suprastructura)*


:cheers:


----------



## ionut

^^ Thanks LeClerk for the help!


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ I am trying to keep this thread updated.

By the way, these pictures are from the overpass across the main entrance in Constanta, isn't it?


----------



## ionut

Le Clerk said:


> By the way, these pictures are from the overpass across the main entrance in Constanta, isn't it?


Yes and no.  Each set has a short description.


----------



## Le Clerk

ionut said:


> Yes and no.  Each set has a short description.


Sorry, I didn't read the line for the first set. It's the overpass at the south exit. :cheers:


----------



## ionut

Le Clerk said:


> Sorry, I didn't read the line for the first set. It's the overpass at the south exit. :cheers:


The first two pics are from km 0 (Ovidiu overpass/interchange). That's in the NORTH, not south.


----------



## Le Clerk

ionut said:


> The first two pics are from km 0 (Ovidiu overpass/interchange). That's in the NORTH, not south.


Damn! Right, north.


----------



## Le Clerk

I made a map of the currently contracted and U/C motorway sections - a bit over 300 km (in *blue*):


----------



## Le Clerk

And a map of the motorways to be delivered in the coming years by 2012 (a list that has a good degree of certainty so far):



*orange*: existing
*magenta*: to be opened this year (30 km)
*red*: to be delivered next year (55 km)
*blue*: to be opened in 2012 (170 km)

It's not certain what's going to happen with Transylvania Motorway and what will be worked on starting next year, so I left it out, though some km may come from that as well in the meanwhile.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ You forgot A4 Constanta bypass in the first map and I don't think you can say that Deva - Orastie motorway is u/c because right now they are solving the contestations, not to mention that I don't think that they can open it in 2012.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> ^^ You forgot A4 Constanta bypass in the first map


I fixed it. Thanks! :cheers:



> and I don't think you can say that Deva - Orastie motorway is u/c because right now they are solving the contestations not to mention that I don't think that they can open it in 2012.


^^ The contestations are not yet clear. That's just a speculation. As for completion deadline, Strabag made a public promise they will finish in 2012, according to the contractual deadline.


----------



## nenea_hartia

No offence, but you keep talking like Suplacu-Borş is under construction for real. But it is not. It's only a 1,8 km viaduct and they are building it just because that area will be flooded to make place to an artificial lake.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ You should read the Works reports for *section 3c* (Suplacu de Barcau-Bors) on the TM website and you'll notice they have been doing the dirt digging for huge amounts and then refilling with structural material on a monthly basis for a year if not more. 

Even the pictures from *section 3c* show there are works for dirt digging, levelling and structural material placement every month. Such pictures are not as spectacular as the 1.8 km viaduct in the same section and that's why we don't post them here, but they are being posted monthly on TM website:

Dirt works on *3c* from September:





And there are such pictures from previous months as well.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ You should read the Works reports for *section 3c* (Suplacu de Barcau-Bors) on the TM website and you'll notice they have been doing the dirt digging for huge amounts and then refilling with structural material on a monthly basis for a year if not more.
> 
> Even the pictures from *section 3c* show there are works for dirt digging, levelling and structural material placement every month. Such pictures are not as spectacular as the 1.8 km viaduct in the same section and that's why we don't post them here, but they are being posted monthly on TM website:


I'm not that good at mathematics anymore , but:

- _"*35,404 m3* of mass and structural excavation and 45,532 m3 of mass and structural filling have been performed on Section 2b"_. They are not talking about the entire 2b, but about *a section of only 10 km* which is almost completed, so no need for large excavations.

Versus

- "*10,750 m3* of mass and structural excavation and 8,833 m3 of mass and structural filling have been performed on Section 3c", *a section of 64 km*.

Result:

Over 3 times more excavations on a section of 10 km almost completed than on a virgin section of 64 km.


Even more: for a motorway large of 25 m, if I calculate a medium depth of excavations of only 1 m (but they are digging deeper), then the 10,750 m3 means: 25 m large x 1 m deep x *430 m long*.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ That's true, but we left from your statement that there's no real work on the rest of 3c, other than the viaduct, which is false. The difference in volumes between 2b and 3c comes from the fact that they are focusing now on completing the 10.5 km section to be opened this year, but the reality is that there have been works, some months more some less, for a year if not more on other sections of 3c than the viaduct.


----------



## wyqtor

Le Clerk said:


> *orange*: existing
> *magenta*: to be opened this year (30 km)
> *red*: to be delivered next year (55 km)
> *blue*: to be opened in *2012 (170 km)*


2012 is election year. I wish we had parliamentary elections every 2 years, like in the US.  At least it's great that the presidential and parliamentary elections aren't overlapping anymore!


----------



## Le Clerk

wyqtor said:


> 2012 is election year. I wish we had parliamentary elections every 2 years, like in the US.  At least it's great that the presidential and parliamentary elections aren't overlapping anymore!


Well, I'd say it's both a god but also bad idea. 

Anyway, the number of km to be delivered is not so much connected to elections, but to a
substantial growth of construction contracts for various motorway sections.


----------



## Ayceman

wyqtor said:


> 2012 is election year. I wish we had parliamentary elections every 2 years, like in the US.  At least it's great that the presidential and parliamentary elections aren't overlapping anymore!


I wish we hadn't made the mistake of decoupling them. Elections drain a lot of money from public funding (including motorway plan money).


----------



## wyqtor

Ayceman said:


> I wish we hadn't made the mistake of decoupling them. Elections drain a lot of money from public funding (including motorway plan money).


I see... I didn't really think about that.


----------



## Le Clerk

wyqtor said:


> I see... I didn't really think about that.


That's what I also meant when I said it's a bad idea to have elections every 2 years. And elections don't drain only money but also resources and allocated time of administration. Which is not to meant we shouldn't have electison at all, but too many too often are actually a drag on development for the reasons mentioned before. 

Anyway, this is off-topic.


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> No offence, but you keep talking like Suplacu-Borş is under construction for real. But it is not. It's only a 1,8 km viaduct and they are building it just because that area will be flooded to make place to an artificial lake.


BTW: according to CNADNR, Suplacu-Borş (64 km) is at 37% completion rate. 

This means they can complete it next year or 2012 at the latest (depending on money availability), taking the country-wide motorway delivery rate in 2011 up to 119 km or in 2012 up to 239 km.


----------



## Qtya

Le Clerk said:


> BTW: according to CNADNR, Suplacu-Borş (64 km) is at 37% completion rate.
> 
> This means they can complete it next year or 2012 at the latest (depending on money availability), taking the country-wide motorway delivery rate in 2011 up to 119 km or in 2012 up to 239 km.


Don't get your hopes up... But I do keep my fingers crossed for you...


----------



## Le Clerk

Qtya said:


> Don't get your hopes up... But I do keep my fingers crossed for you...


I mean, technically they can do it in that deadline, provided they have the money. I am talking about 3c section of TM completion.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It actually sounds Swiss. They are constructing the A9 over a period of 8 years, while it can technically be done in 4 or 5 years for sure. They just don't make enough money available for a fast completion. In flatter terrain, a motorway can be constructed in 2 - 2.5 years.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ It's recomforting to hear the Swiss don't have enough money to build a motorway either. :lol::cheers:


----------



## MHN

^^
After counting on this site the number of tunnels (= 20), for me it's not recomforting.
Anyway, maybe a part of it is already open, so finally the number of tunnels still under construction is smaller.

Not to mention the height of the motorway...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Swiss A9 does indeed feature a number of longer tunnels, but no major altitude differences need to be clinched. It follows a wide valley.

But I don't think you can compare monetary issues of Switzerland with Romania. In Romania the problem is there is simply no money, in Switzerland the case is that they don't want to provide enough money, while there is enough available, but is spend otherwise. (fancy rail tunnels of 30 - 60 km)


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 in between BUcharest and Ploiesti (60 km) may be delivered next year, taking the total km to be opened next year at about 115 km. :banana:



> *Romania Needs EUR100M To Finish Bucharest-Ploiesti Highway*
> 
> Romania’s Transport Ministry needs EUR100 million to finish the last segment of a highway linking capital Bucharest to the nearby city of Ploiesti, which was supposed to be finished this year but was moved to end 2011.
> 
> *"The Bucharest-Ploiesti was supposed to be finished this year, but we couldn't because of lack of funds. We'll assign the necessary money in the 2011 budget," state secretary Eusebiu Pistru said Thursday during the MEDIAFAX talks about Transport & Logistics seminar.*:banana:
> 
> He added constructors are currently working at a slower pace because the ministry cannot afford to pay.
> 
> The ministry says 60% of the highway has been completed so far.


 Source



*orange*: existing
*magenta*: to be opened this year (30 km)
*red*: to be delivered next year (115 km)
*blue*: to be opened in 2012 (110 km)


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Romanian Road Authority To Introduce Electronic Toll System On Oct 1*
> 
> *Romania’s public road authority CNADNR will introduce the electronic road toll system on October 1 and drivers without proof of its payment will be charged compensation between EUR28 and EUR1,210, depending on the type of vehicle, and will be fined.*
> 
> CNADNR will also introduce a road toll sticker valid for three months, according to a Transport Ministry press release on Thursday.
> 
> Already purchased stickers will remain valid for their duration.
> 
> *Compensation for a missing or invalid sticker will amount to EUR28 for cars, *EUR96 for cargo carriers weighing up to 3.5 tons, EUR320 tons for trucks weighing between 3.5 and 7.5 tons, EUR560 for trucks weighing between 7.5 and 12 tons, as well as for passenger carriers with more than 23 seats, EUR720 tons for trucks heavier than 12 tons, which have 3 axles, and EUR1,210 for 4-axled vehicles heavier than 12 tons. This money, equal to the price of a one-year road toll sticker, will go to the budget of CNADNR.
> 
> *Fines will be between 250 and 500 lei (EUR1=RON4.2674) for cars, RON750-1200 for vehicles weighing up to 3.5 tons, and can reach RON4,500 for trucks heavier than 12 tons which have 4 axles.*
> 
> The sticker can be bought from any CNADNR office, petrol stations MOL, Rompetrol, Petrom and OMV, Post offices, the National Union of Romanian Road Transporters, or from distributors Scalla, Speedy, Medina and Pasaj.
> 
> End-December 2009, CNADNR selected Romanian companies Novensys Corporation/UTI Systems to ensure the computerized system needed to issue, manage, monitor and control road toll stickers, for RON35.96 million, VAT not included.


 Source


Seems that compensations and fines will cumulate, if the car owner didn't pay the toll.


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ This is good news. But we must warn foreign users who read this thread that Romania and Bulgaria are the only EU members where is compulsory to buy a sticker for every type of national road, no matter if motorway or not, and for every type of car weight.


----------



## Le Clerk

> *New bid for Comarnic – Brasov motorway expected next year*
> 
> September 30, 2010 at 4:14 pm
> 
> The Romanian Government will re-organize a bid for the concession of the Comarnic – Brasov motorway segment in 2011, after the contract that was supposed to be signed with the Vinci – Aktor consortium was canceled. The Transport Ministry will change the documentation in order to avoid the issues it faced the first time, said Eusebiu Pistru, state secretary with the ministry.
> 
> Vinci and Aktor had won the bid to design, finance and built the Comarnic – Brasov motorway, but gave up on the contract. Local media has pointed out the consortium had not been able to raise the required financing, as well as other technical issues related to the project.
> 
> The Comarnic – Brasov motorway segment, some 55 kilometers, should have been concessioned to the consortium over 30 years, during which Romanian drivers were to pay a road tax. After 30 years, the Romanian state could have either started another concession contract, or managed the motorway by itself.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk

The Romanian Road Company will tender in November all the non-contracted A1 sections (except for Sibiu-Pitesti), in *blue* in map below:


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Deva - Orastie ar trebui sa fie cu albastru deschis deocamdata.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^Yes, and no. That stretch is already awarded.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> ^^Yes, and no. That stretch is already awarded.


Please read this 2 posts: 1 & 2 

I know that Deva - Orastie might be already awarded, but I would mark it as u/c AFTER we see some man working on that field.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> Please read this 2 posts: 1 & 2
> 
> I know that Orastie - Sibiu might be already awarded, but I would mark it as u/c AFTER we see some man working on that field.


We are discussing Deva-Orastie (which is awarded), and not Sibiu-Orastie (which is yet to be awarded in November).


----------



## nenea_hartia

Posting that map 2-3 times/page won't speed up the construction of motorways in Romania. 

And I completely agree with bogdymol. I would love to see some legal documents about the winner of the tender, then some guys scratching in the dirt, and_ only then_ that stretch can be noted as u/c.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> We are discussing Deva-Orastie (which is awarded), and not Sibiu-Orastie (which is yet to be awarded in November).


My mistake. I wanted to say Deva - Orastie.

Anyway, I would say that Deva - Orastie is u/c after we will see the first workers there.


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> Posting that map 2-3 times/page won't speed up the construction of motorways in Romania.


I am trying to make these news more "readable" for the foreign people who don't know cities in Romania. 



> And I completely agree with bogdymol. I would love to see some legal documents about the winner of the tender, then some guys scratching in the dirt, and_ only then_ that stretch can be noted as u/c.


With dark blue I marked "awarded and U/C". This stretch will become U/C at the beginning of next year.


----------



## CrazySerb

> I am trying to make these news more "readable" for the foreign people who don't know cities in Romania.


And we certainly do appreciate itkay:


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They do that to make people slow down... reduce visibility so that people HAVE to slow down to pass a roundabout.


----------



## bleetz

How many km. of motorways are there U/C in RO?


----------



## Le Clerk

Currently about 300 or a bit more, if we count the Deva-Orastie section which has just been tendered and works will start early next year.


----------



## and802

eurocopter said:


> Even if the article doesn't seem to be a very professional study, it contains quite a surprise. Pitesti-Sibiu segment of A1 is not to be co-financed by the EU. Since the government seems to be much more interested in contructing the A3 segment Comarnic-Brasov, it is pretty clear to me that any works on Pitesti-Sibiu won't start in the next five years.


could you please clarify one thing for me ? I was sure all roads - motorways to be precised - are somehow co-financed by EU. so any particular reason this segment of A1 would be budgeted out of Romanians only ?


----------



## bleetz

Le Clerk said:


> Currently about 300 or a bit more, if we count the Deva-Orastie section which has just been tendered and works will start early next year.


Would you have a map of those motorways and other roads, something like the Polish map perhaps?


----------



## Le Clerk

^^^^



bogdymol said:


> I think this is a fair motorway situation in Romania:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Green* - operational
> 
> A1 Bucuresti - Pitesti
> A2 Bucuresti - Cernavoda
> A3 Turda - Gilau
> *Yellow* - u/c, to be opened late this year
> 
> A1 Sibiu bypass
> A3 Turda - Campia Turzii
> *Red* - u/c, to be opened in 2011 - 2012
> 
> A1 Arad bypass
> A1 Arad - Timisoara
> A2 Cernavoda - Constanta
> A3 Bors - Surpaclu de Barcau
> A3 Bucuresti - Ploiesti
> A4 Constanta bypass
> *Light blue* - Pan European IV corridor sections to be tendered late this year
> 
> A1 Arad - Nadlac
> A1 Timisoara - Lugoj
> A1 Lugoj - Deva
> A1 Orastie - Sibiu
> *Dark blue* - A1 Deva - Orastie motorway - status unknown: some say it's awarded to Strabag, some say it's not awarded yet; others say that it's at the contestations point (we will see later what is going on there)
> 
> Other projects:
> 
> *Brown* - A3 Transilvania Motorway awarded to Bechtel (works on this sections haven't started yet)
> 
> *Gray* - A3 Comarnic - Brasov motorway (PPP project that failed; to be re-tendered next year)
> 
> *Violet* - A1 Sibiu - Pitesti: it might get EU money next year; nothing sure yet


----------



## bleetz

Thanks. This map seems to make no distinction between motorway and non-motorway roads though. I mean all those green roads for example, surely they are not motorways. So what are they?


----------



## ionut

bleetz said:


> Thanks. This map seems to make no distinction between motorway and non-motorway roads though. I mean all those green roads for example, surely they are not motorways. So what are they?


They are "DN" roads (DN - drum national = national road) and 80% of them are in good condition, some are under rehabilitation.

If you need to go from A to B in Romania just say so and we'll recommend you a route. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

ionut said:


> They are "DN" roads (DN - drum national = national road) and 80% of them are in good condition, some are under rehabilitation.


Those are actually termed as "European Roads" (as in E81) and indeed most are in good or very good condition.


----------



## bleetz

Well, I went to Romania last summer (Maramures) and I am not planning to go there until at least next year. I am simply interested in the planned motorway network and would like to see a map of it, possibly with completed and tendered parts in different colours.

If such map doesn't exist then fine, I was just curious.


----------



## Le Clerk

bleetz said:


> Well, I went to Romania last summer (Maramures) and I am not planning to go there until at least next year.


Ohoo, nice! Did you try the strong boose there with ham?


----------



## Ayceman

and802 said:


> could you please clarify one thing for me ? I was sure all roads - motorways to be precised - are somehow co-financed by EU. so any particular reason this segment of A1 would be budgeted out of Romanians only ?


In order to get EU financing, you need to put down a certain percentage yourself. Romania is already in way over it's head with the A3 construction costs.


----------



## Le Clerk

bleetz said:


> would like to see a map of it, possibly with completed and tendered parts in different colours.


^^ I am not sure whether you can see my post and *picture* in answer to your quest here.


----------



## bleetz

Ah, OK, got it. The thick ones are the motorways  Thanks.

And no, I didn't try that thing that you said, but I did drink lots and lots of beer.


----------



## bleetz

So Bucharest ring road will be of motorway standard and will be opened later this year?!


----------



## ionut

bleetz said:


> So Bucharest ring road will be of motorway standard and will be opened later this year?!


No. 

The CURRENT Bucharest ring road will be upgraded to 2x2 with elevated interchanges. The north side will be opened later this year (between DN2 and DN1A), at least that's the plan.

The FUTURE Bucharest MOTORWAY ring is too far into the ... future.  No tenders, no nothing.


----------



## bleetz

Does that mean that the map is wrong? It has a thick yellow line around Bucharest. Thick means motorway, yellow means to be opened this year.


----------



## ionut

bleetz said:


> Does that mean that the map is wrong? It has a thick yellow line around Bucharest. Thick means motorway, yellow means to be opened this year.


:lol: No man, the map is not wrong. The thick LIGHT-ORANGE ring is indeed the motorway ring but God knows when this will be finished. That's not yellow, it's orange, light orange if you look closely.

The light-orange motorways on LeClerk's map are motorways, indeed, but JUST PLANNED motorways with NO tenders.


----------



## luci203

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ That article has too many mistakes to pretend to do an analysis.
> 
> Just look at the level of completion for Sibiu by-pass or generally ask yourself what do they mean by "accomplished".


Unfortunatley, they are right on all sections with the "zero km accomplished" :bash:

And about Sibiu by-pass, is not 50%, is about 60% (have to consider that the section between DJ and beyond village of Cristian is not even started)



eurocopter said:


> Since the government seems to be much more interested in contructing the A3 segment Comarnic-Brasov, it is pretty clear to me that any works on Pitesti-Sibiu won't start in the next five years.


Just to piss off the optimist Le Clerk, I say that even Comarnic-Brasov won't start in the next five years. :tongue4:


----------



## nenea_hartia

luci203 said:


> And about Sibiu by-pass, is not 50%, is about 60% (have to consider that the section between DJ and beyond village of Cristian is not even started)


No, the end project of the bypass is DJ 106B. Everything beyond that is part of the Sibiu-Orăştie motorway.


luci203 said:


> Just to piss off the optimist Le Clerk, I say that even Comarnic-Brasov won't start in the next five years. :tongue4:


+1 

And Le Clerk, as alecu26 told you so many times on the Romanian forums - but you didn't believed him - Orăştie-Deva ISN'T tendered yet, so please correct the map.


----------



## madad

nenea_hartia said:


> Orăştie-Deva ISN'T tendered yet, so please correct the map.


Strabag va construi autostrada Deva-Orăştie
1 Septembrie 2010

Consiliul Naţional de Soluţionare a Contestaţiilor a decis că firma câştigătoare a contractului pentru construirea autostrăzii Deva - Orăştie este asocierea condusă de Strabag, a anunţat miercuri, într-o conferinţă de presă, ministrul Transporturilor, Radu Berceanu.

'Un contract pentru care azi în sfârşit s-a decis câştigătorul este Autostrada Deva-Orăştie, proiect estimat la 200 milioane euro, în cadrul licitaţiei, suma oferită de asocierea câştigătoare, Strabac plus alte companii, fiind de 179 milioane euro. Este un contract cu fonduri europene, iar tronsonul face parte din Culoarul IV', a spus Berceanu.

Ministrul Transporturilor a mai anunţat că CNSC s-a pronunţat şi în privinţa construirii digului de larg din portul Constanţa, în valoare de 97 milioane euro.

'E un termen de zece zile, după care va fi semnat contractul cu consorţiul câştigător. E un contract cu fonduri europene şi are termen de realizare doi ani', a precizat Berceanu.

Sursa also google is full with this news


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> And Le Clerk, as alecu26 told you so many times on the Romanian forums - but you didn't believed him - Orăştie-Deva ISN'T tendered yet, so please correct the map.


Oh, cut the crap!  

We both know we just learned today that the tenders commission accepted a few days ago Max Bogl's complaint against Strabag's win and now the tender has to be remade. :bash:


----------



## luci203

nenea_hartia said:


> No, the end project of the bypass is DJ 106B. Everything beyond that is part of the Sibiu-Orăştie motorway.


No, the project will end between Cristian and Sacel, with the conection with DN1. They did that to DJ 106B only to make it functional. (the bypass if for Cristian too, bacause is a very dificult village). And if they changed the plan, they only did it to hide theyr incompetence to finish it in time. (just like they did on TM-2B, where the whole section is from Gilau to Campia Turzii, but they finished only to Turda, to make it functional.

Everything beyond that is part of the Sibiu-Orăştie motorway.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ *luci *the Sibiu by-pass is now at asphalt paying phase and at connections phase. It can't be at 50% completion, which actually means major structural works are still on-going on most of the distance. There may be some small structural works to be done here and there, but overall, structural works have been completed.


----------



## Le Clerk

Some nice updates on Basarab Overpass in Bucharest:




ionut said:


> Ceva poze noi de la Basarab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sursa
> 
> Si avem si ceva hobane noi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tot reportajul aici, merita!*


----------



## luci203

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ *luci *the Sibiu by-pass is now at asphalt paying phase and at connections phase. It can't be at 50% completion, which actually means major structural works are still on-going on most of the distance. There may be some small structural works to be done here and there, but overall, structural works have been completed.


You don't have to tell me, I can see it even from my window :lol:

I say that over last section (DJ-106B to DN1), the construction didn't start. about ~30%

So when they will finish all the works, and (a part of) the belt will be functional, it will still be only ~70% completed.

Considering that the major part (DN1 to DJ-106B) is not yet completed, I say is 60-65% finished from the whole project (50% is a bit exagerated) - the belt will be from DN1 (Vestem-Selimbar) to DN1 (Cristian-Sacel).


----------



## nenea_hartia

luci203 said:


> No, the project will end between Cristian and Sacel, with the conection with DN1. They did that to DJ 106B only to make it functional. (the bypass if for Cristian too, bacause is a very dificult village). And if they changed the plan, they only did it to hide theyr incompetence to finish it in time. (just like they did on TM-2B, where the whole section is from Gilau to Campia Turzii, but they finished only to Turda, to make it functional.
> 
> Everything beyond that is part of the Sibiu-Orăştie motorway.


Can you please give me a link/plan of some sort? Cause all I know/heard/read is about Section I+Section II+DJ106B (for example, this tender for a Consultant), never about a Section III. I heard some rumors about the initial project made in Todini's era, but that is a dead horse, as far as I know. Thanks.


----------



## luci203

^^ 

I know it will continue over the hill, between Cristian and Sacel will "meet" DN1 again.

The roundabout is only temporary, hope they start with constructions next year.

sibiu pug 2010 (huge pic)

As u can see in PUG, the section between DJ 106B and DN1 is marked under construction. (even if they did'n actually moved a rock till now...

It make sense, a real belt, is *national road *- _belt_ - *national road*, not *national road *- _belt_ - local road - *national road*.


----------



## nenea_hartia

luci203 said:


> ^^
> 
> I know it will continue over the hill, between Cristian and Sacel will "meet" DN1 again.
> 
> The roundabout is only temporary, hope they start with constructions next year.


I know it is temporary, and not because there will be a third section, but because the roundabout is the start project for the Sibiu-Orăştie motorway.



luci203 said:


> sibiu pug 2010 (huge pic)
> 
> As u can see in PUG, the section between DJ 106B and DN1 is marked under construction. (even if they didn't actually moved a rock till now...


I'm afraid the PUG is unrealistic (it is not the first unrealistic Urban Planning I've seen in my life). However the plan doesn't say if the section marked under construction is a third section of the bypass or a different motorway. There will be a Section III only if the municipality of Sibiu will pay for it, which I really doubt it.



luci203 said:


> It make sense, a real belt, is *national road *- _belt_ - *national road*, not *national road *- _belt_ - local road - *national road*.


Common sense is not a valid argument in Romania. 



luci203 said:


> [...]hope they start with constructions next year.


There hasn't been any tender, not even for a Feasibility Study, or for choosing a Consultant, not to mention for a Contractor. Trust me, after Vectra will finish Section II, their task will be completed.


----------



## luci203

nenea_hartia said:


> Common sense is not a valid argument in Romania.


You can say that again. 

I'm afraid u might be right. Even if the original project was to link DN1 (Vestem-Selimbar) with DN1 (Cristian-Sacel), probably because lack of money, they decided to stop at DJ106B. "Want a belt? There you have it" - "But it starts from a local road" - "Shut up! Be happy with what you got"

I belive u know that nightmare called Cristian, very narrow street, tight curves, and if you really wanna experience "nightmare", try entering DN1 from DJ106E (local road to Orlat-Gura Raului) on a busy day... 

So avoiding Cristian too, was a good idea (It is also that hill between Sibiu and Cristian, with serpentines, where a lot of "Schumachers" got off the road) also make a proper road junction with DN1.


----------



## ionut

Well, it seems that we were good kids and we got new photos from my secret source at *Constanta bypass*.  Make sure you check out the last update to see the progress.

ENJOY!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Asphalting at km4+500 - km5+300*


















--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Drainage and embankment works and at km4+500 - km5+300 (roughly the same are as above)*



























--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*A4-DN3 interchange. The new DN3 access (detour) is ready for asphalting. In one picture you can see in the background the bridge at km11+706 over the Bucharest-Constanta railway.*


















--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Groundworks / Earthworks at km9-km10*


















--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*DN3 interchange*

The 3 bridges over the Valul lui Traian monument have all the girders in (50 pieces) and they are already doing concreting works.

The bridge at km 11+184 is ready. They are preparing to detour traffic for executing the superstructure.

Further behind you can spot the bridge at km11+706 and the start of the A2-A4 interchange. This is somewhere behind the hill.














































:cheers:


----------



## madad

cool, thanks for the pictures


----------



## Le Clerk

^^^^ Cool pics. Works are going well on A4 it seems. 

BTW: I read te 10 km extension of TM (Turda-Campia Turzii) are completed and ready for opening for traffic already. Any word on official opening?


----------



## eurocopter

Le Clerk said:


> ^^^^ Cool pics. Works are going well on A4 it seems.
> 
> BTW: I read te 10 km extension of TM (Turda-Campia Turzii) are completed and ready for opening for traffic already. Any word on official opening?


It will open by 31 October the latest. Is there any official information stating that Constanta bypass will be designated A4? I couldn't find any press article claiming such a fact...


----------



## european_driver

Under construction sections of the Romanian Motorways on Google Maps:
http://motorways.eu/?Country=RO


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ The map is correct, though you need to turn green the orange sections starting from Bucharest and going west and east. They are also motorways in operation.


----------



## eurocopter

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ The map is correct, though you need to turn green the orange sections starting from Bucharest and going west and east. They are also motorways in operation.


You can turn A3 between Turda and Campia green as well - it's opening the next days.


----------



## issos_123

*A3/Turda-Gilau (06-10-2010)*


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Best pictures of RO motorways I've seen so far. 
+1 kay:


----------



## Le Clerk

Awesome pics indeed issos! Thanks. :cheers:

One small request though: can you resize them to 15"? Thanks.


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> And let's not forget: 6 years and 5 companies to build a 17 km stretch of motorway. :bash:


How much time did they actually work on the motorway? Because I know the Government terminated the contract with the former contractor.


----------



## Le Clerk

Some cool pictures from atop of Basarab overpass in Bucharest:














































Source


----------



## ionut

^^ 










They say that this bridge over the railway is the *WIDEST cable-stayed bridge in Europe*. I'm curious if this is the case. Do you guys have other examples? Maybe some 3x3 or 4x4 cable-stayed bridges from European motorways.


----------



## luci203

^^ Maybe the Second Severn Crossing over the River Severn between England and Wales.

The 35 m wide deck carries 6 lane M4 motorway.


----------



## BND

Megyeri-bridge on M0 (2x2+e, can be widened to 2x3+e) is 36,16 m wide:


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ The Basarab overpass is 42 m wide, but I don't know whether it's widest in Europe.


----------



## ionut

^^ The Basarab Bridge is 42 m wide. Hm... other examples? It can't possibly be the widest, maybe the widest in a city proper... 

Use Google Translate on this page to see other nice statistics:
http://www.romanialibera.ro/actuali...asajul-basarab-un-record-european-204290.html


----------



## Le Clerk

I think the large width is due to the double tram tracks on the overpass.


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade's new Ada bridge is 45,2m wide - it carries six lanes for vehicular traffic, two tracks for a future metro line as well as two pedestrian/cycling tracks.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Zakim Bunker Hill Bridge in Boston is 55.7 meters wide and is the widest cable-stayed bridge in the world.


----------



## ionut

CrazySerb said:


> Belgrade's new Ada bridge is 45,2m wide - it carries six lanes for vehicular traffic, two tracks for a future metro line as well as two pedestrian/cycling tracks.


It will be a *cable-stayed bridge*? Thanks for the info. :cheers:
The bridge looks quite nice.


----------



## ionut

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Zakim Bunker Hill Bridge in Boston is 55.7 meters wide and is the widest cable-stayed bridge in the world.


Cool info! Thanks, Chris! But in Europe, do you know the record? :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

ionut said:


> It will be a *cable-stayed bridge*? Thanks for the info. :cheers:
> The bridge looks quite nice.


It will indeed:


----------



## Le Clerk

I am wondering what's the width of the Vidin-Calafat bridge. Does anybody know?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Fred Hartman Bridge in Houston is a double cable-stayed bridge of 47 m wide.


----------



## luci203

Le Clerk said:


> I think the large width is due to the double tram tracks on the overpass.


Isn't also a station there? so that will also take room.

As for road only, I doubt it will be more than 2x3 lanes.










From this render, will be 2x2 lanes.


----------



## Turnovec

Le Clerk said:


> I am wondering what's the width of the Vidin-Calafat bridge. Does anybody know?


Can't find technical info about it. but the bridge will be with 4 lanes + railway in the middle + sidewalks on both sides and a 2.5 m. wide cycling lane on one of them.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^I looked on the project's website and checked the posted drawings but they don't mention the width. 

BTW: The sidewalks will be an awesome thing! Imagine biking or walking there! Cool. I want to do that after it gets finished. :cheers:


----------



## luci203

Turnovec said:


> Can't find technical info about it. but the bridge will be with 4 lanes + railway in the middle + sidewalks on both sides and a 2.5 m. wide cycling lane on one of them.


-2 road lanes in each direction (3.75m) 
-one railway track
-a walkway for pedestrians and non motorised traffic (2.5m) on one side
-emergency walkway (0.75m) on the other side. 

15m *roads* + 3.25m *walkways* + 3.75m *rail* 

aproximation for rail: gauge = 1.435m + 1.15m on each side ~ 3.75m


----------



## Le Clerk

Most of us have missed the fact that the Government has slowly started to focus on the so-called South Motorway (in yellow below), starting with tendering works for the most important by-passes on that route: Caracal, Alexandria and Craiova (in blue). 

We may see the South Motorway completed before the south section of Corridor IV. It's definitely cheaper and easier to do since it's in a plain. All these by-passes, at express-road level, are currently funded by the EU, which makes it quite possible that the entire motorway will be funded by the EU.


----------



## nitz

Only it's not a motorway, not even an express road. It's just a standard 2x1 road with bypasses around a few towns - but it still passes through lots of villages along the way.


----------



## madad

nitz said:


> Only it's not a motorway, not even an express road. It's just a standard 2x1 road with bypasses around a few towns - but it still passes through lots of villages along the way.


So then if this is true, what's the benefit of the drivers?
probably there are no street lights, only zebras :lol:

what is the speed limit on this by-passes in south ?


----------



## Le Clerk

nitz said:


> Only it's not a motorway, not even an express road. It's just a standard 2x1 road with bypasses around a few towns - but it still passes through lots of villages along the way.


Mind you, I am not talking about the existing road!


----------



## eurocopter

Le Clerk said:


> Mind you, I am not talking about the existing road!


Yes, but I doubt as well that they will build a full-profile motorway. Perhaps they will be Lugoj-type bypasses.


----------



## madad

eurocopter said:


> Yes, but I doubt as well that they will build a full-profile motorway. Perhaps they will be Lugoj-type bypasses.


That will be sucks


----------



## Le Clerk

eurocopter said:


> Yes, but I doubt as well that they will build a full-profile motorway. Perhaps they will be Lugoj-type bypasses.


Craiova will have a full profile expressway, so I expect the others to follow. The plans for a Bucharest-Craiova motorway are recent but I expect them to materialize even sooner than C IV (south), for many reasons, including US/Ford lobbying. I just hope it won't be another "Bechtel". I mean, it couldn't anymore but who knows... this route could get very well EU financing.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> Most of us have missed the fact that the Government has slowly started to focus on the so-called South Motorway (in yellow below), starting with tendering works for the most important by-passes on that route: Caracal, Alexandria and Craiova.


Please allow me to make a remark: while you generally have a bad opinion about journalists and journalism in Romania, I always see you quoting _without checking_ those articles praising some great, but utopian intentions of the government. 
About the article itself: is as stupid as the one about the so called Lugoj bypass motorway. I don't know about Craiova, but Caracal and Alexandria will have normal 2x1 bypasses (12m width) and those bypasses will be part of the rehabilitation of national route DN6 between Alexandria and Craiova, tendered only one week ago. One of the winners (the rehabilitation of the road was divided in 5 sections) is "Tehnologica Radion" from Bucharest.


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Ghost Rider 2 shooting begins on Trans-Fagaras motorway*
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Noiembrie 2010
> 
> Shooting for the movie “Ghost Rider 2 – Spirit of Vengeance” featuring Nicolas Cage in the leading role began on Monday on the Trans-Fagaras motorway (northwest of Bucharest, running across the Fagaras Massif); traffic will be restricted on several road sections until November 6.
> 
> Filming of the first scenes, which also use an especially equipped helicopter, kicked off after several days of preparation in two locations on the Trans-Fagaras motorway: the Arges Gorges area stretching from the Capataneni hydro-power plant to the Vidraru dam, and the ascending section between the Capra chalet and the Balea tunnel. Nicolas Cage did not show up at the site, as he is doubled by a stuntman who will shoot several scenes on motorcycle.
> 
> According to one of the film producers, Avi Arad, the Trans-Fagaras motorway was chosen out of several possible locations for the first scenes due to its spectacular landscape that provides the best setting for the movie’s action. “We started preparations for the filming in Romania as early as August and we traveled to quite a number of places in the country… The Trans-Fagaras motorway is one of the most beautiful motorways in Europe.
> 
> This is where the movie action will start and we wanted the introducing sequences to be grandiose and spectacular,” said the producer. Traffic restrictions on the Trans-Fagaras motorway will be maintained until November 6, after which filming will continue in other places in the country. “Ghost Rider 2 – Spirit of Vengeance” is the first 3D movie shot in Romania. It is produced by Columbia Pictures, in collaboration with the Romanian production house Castel Film.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> Please allow me to make a remark: while you generally have a bad opinion about journalists and journalism in Romania, I always see you quoting _without checking_ those articles praising some great, but utopian intentions of the government.
> About the article itself: is as stupid as the one about the so called Lugoj bypass motorway. I don't know about Craiova, but Caracal and Alexandria will have normal 2x1 bypasses (12m width) and those bypasses will be part of the rehabilitation of national route DN6 between Alexandria and Craiova, tendered only one week ago. One of the winners (the rehabilitation of the road was divided in 5 sections) is "Tehnologica Radion" from Bucharest.


Craiova will have 2x2. I tried to look for the profile of the Caracal and Alexandria by-passes but couldn't find them.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

> The Trans-Fagaras motorway is one of the most beautiful motorways in Europe.


----------



## Le Clerk

I didn't notice that! And it's right in the header!:hammer:

Our journalists ussually translate motorway with highway, but it a first to see a normal road translated with motorway. :nuts:


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ No worries, s**t happens. 



Le Clerk said:


> Craiova will have 2x2. I tried to look for the profile of the Caracal and Alexandria by-passes but couldn't find them.


Ask on the Romanian section. Maybe me, maybe alecu26 will have some info.


----------



## luci203

nenea_hartia said:


> I always see you quoting _without checking_ those articles praising some great, but utopian intentions of the government.


well... you should know by now that he is a government _ass licker. _ :tongue4:

:hilarious :jk:



luci203 said:


> I can see it even from my window. :lol:


----------



## Le Clerk

luci203 said:


> well... you should know by now that he is a government _ass licker. _ :tongue4:
> 
> :hilarious :jk:


Oh, so funnylicious!:smug:





> *Drivers Without Snow Tires May Be Fined RON2500-4000 (EUR 500-900) - Draft*
> 
> Romanian drivers will be required to use winter tires between November 1 and March 31, or pay a fine between 2,500 and 4,000 lei (EUR1=RON4.2967), in addition to the damage done to the road if they have no insurance.
> 
> These penalties will also apply if the vehicles have no snow chains or other permitted anti-swerving equipment when driving over frozen roads, according to a Government decision drafted by the Ministry of Transport. The document also says 10% of the fines will be transferred to the state budget and 90% will be used on road maintenance. At present, the entire revenue from fines goes to the state budget.
> 
> The new draft also allows government inspectors access inside the headquarters and of transport firms and even their vehicles.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk

OK, so it seems that the constructor says that Timisoara-Arad motorway (33 km) will be completed next year. Source


----------



## luci203

^^ At least the EU funded ones to have a normal speed of construction...


----------



## nenea_hartia

*Sibiu bypass motorway - November updates*

In red - the secondary road DJ 106B;
In green - the motorway (to be continued towards Deva maybe starting by next year, if the tender goes well):










*1. Section A* - JV Max Bögl/Geiger/Contram - to be delivered in December:

*km 2+370:*


















































*km 3+270:*


----------



## nenea_hartia

*2. Section B* - Vectra Service - to be delivered in late November:


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Nice ones *nenea_hartia*! Thanks a lot as usually for the excellent report! :cheers:

Tomorrow will be the grand opening of 12 km of A3 near Cluj! 

+ big news for this month it seems:




> *Romania to hold tenders for 270 km of motorway*
> 
> NOVEMBER 5, 2010 AT 6:12 PM
> 
> The Romanian Transport Ministry will organize a tender at the end of November to award construction contracts for four motorway sectors totaling 270 kilometers.
> 
> The construction of the four motorway sectors in central and western Romania will be financed through the Transport Sectoral Operational Program financed by the EU.
> 
> The four motorway sectors, namely Nadlac-Arad, Orastie-Sibiu, Timisoara-Lugoj and Lugoj-Deva, are part of the Pan-European Corridor IV.
> 
> “In February-March 2011 we will have the contracts signed,” Transport Minister Anca Boagiu said Friday during a visit to the new terminal of the International Airport Henri Coanda in Otopeni, near capital Bucharest


 Source

It's a miracle! :drunk:


----------



## and802

^^ and finish date ? when ?


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ 2014 at latest, if they sign next year.


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ 2014 at latest, if they sign next year.


wow,

270 KM within less than 3 years ? 

as far I as remember you wrote there will be around 2000 km of motorways by 2020.

what is the score at present ?

how many kms per in this year and last year ?


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> wow,
> 
> 270 KM within less than 3 years ?


Those are broken down on sections. So far, the C IV sections are coming in time or so the builders promise. 



> as far I as remember you wrote there will be around 2000 km of motorways by 2020.
> 
> what is the score at present ?


321 km. 



> how many kms per in this year and last year ?


We'll have roughly 350 km by the end of this year. 

But next year it is reasonable to believe that more than 100 km will be delivered. Same for 2012.


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> Those are broken down on sections. So far, the C IV sections are coming in time or so the builders promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 321 km.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have roughly 350 km by the end of this year.
> 
> But next year it is reasonable to believe that more than 100 km will be delivered. Same for 2012.


OK.

so 2000 km of new motorways by 2020 sounds reasonable.

based on your figures I can say Romania is number 1 in Europe in terms of new motorways growth.


----------



## luci203

and802 said:


> based on your figures I can say Romania is number 1 in Europe in terms of new motorways growth.


In number of km, it might grow the fastest (don't know if they will finish 200km in the next 2 years, and Bulgaria might even finish more next year) but compared to the surface and population, sadly we are the most pathetic.

P.S.
Also, because of the Euro 2012 preparations (and a lot of funding), Poland (don't know Ucraine) will finish a lot more next year. (but it is a larger country in both surface and population)


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ If we can say our authorities learnt a bit more to build motorways, and they get to sign the most needed PPPs next year, the rhythm will accelerate IMO. There are more than 250 km of motorways which are targeted for PPP contracting next year: Comarnic-Brasov - 55km (where Vinci pulled out earlier this year), A0 - 100 km (Bucharest motorway ring) and Pitesti-Sibiu (~ 100 km). For the last two there are currently talks with the Chinese for investment, and the Chinese have entered into more than 1 billion EUR investment agreements so far in Romania this year, which is unprecedented and shows the level of interest in the Romanian market.

Anyway, by end next year we may have over 500 km U/C which may increase even more in 2012.


----------



## and802

^^
one thing more.

just to make myself sure.

we are talking about full profile European-definition motorways (not express ways, etc)


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes. Only motorways, unfortunately. No concrete steps towards some expressways so far.


----------



## and802

luci203 said:


> ....
> P.S.
> Also, because of the Euro 2012 preparations (and a lot of funding), Poland (don't know Ucraine) will finish a lot more next year. (but it is a larger country in both surface and population)


Poland, new motorways to be opened:

2010 - 27,8 km
2011 - 144,7 km

the source: http://www.pyjter.cal.pl/

you are completely wrong saying ".*..because of the Euro 2012 preparations (and a lot of funding)...*"

motorways are financed by Polish Government (and of course co-financed by EU) or PPP. not extra funding (from UFEA or other Solar Planets involved).


anyway,


could you please tell me when is the finish date for the whole route from from Oradea to Brasov ?


----------



## nenea_hartia

and802 said:


> anyway,
> could you please tell me when is the finish date for the whole route from from Oradea to Brasov ?


^ I am pretty tempted to say 3025, when the brand new Romanian starship fleet won't even need a motorway. hno:
Seriously now, unfortunately there's no intention yet to start the construction between Câmpia Turzii and Braşov. The works will slowly continue next year between Gilău (Cluj West) and the Hungarian border due to a chronic lack of money. At this rate, I'd say 2015-2016 for Gilău-HU border stretch (of course, Le Clerk would say 2012-2013 ) and sometime after 2020 for the rest of it.


----------



## ro.cologne

and802 said:


> Poland, new motorways to be opened:
> 
> 2010 - 27,8 km
> 2011 - 144,7 km
> 
> the source: http://www.pyjter.cal.pl/
> 
> you are completely wrong saying ".*..because of the Euro 2012 preparations (and a lot of funding)...*"
> 
> *motorways are financed by Polish Government (and of course co-financed by EU) or PPP. not extra funding (from UFEA or other Solar Planets involved).*
> 
> 
> anyway,
> 
> 
> could you please tell me when is the finish date for the whole route from from Oradea to Brasov ?


...but at least requiered by the uefa. nevertheless, the euro2012 is an important push for the whole infrastructure. just take a look at the huge investments announced in brasil


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> Tomorrow will be the grand opening of 12 km of A3 near Cluj!


Any confirmation it has been opened by now?


----------



## and802

ro.cologne said:


> ...but at least requiered by the uefa. nevertheless, the euro2012 is an important push for the whole infrastructure. just take a look at the huge investments announced in brasil



you are wrong.

UEFA expects certain standard of stadiums, no infrastructure. 
so no requirements from UEFA.

as regards Brasil, again it has a little to do with world championship. this is a huge, very rich country (a tiger of South America) and it requires modern infrastructure to develop further. of course "very rich" in Latin American terms, but still enough to cover the most important expenses by itself. 


to all respect to Poland & Ukraine, their infrastructures are at least not modern. so this could not be an important factor/requirement from UEFA. UEFA guys are not kids and they know it takes ages to improve infrastructure.

what is more it is easier to do quick shoots in Ukraine than in Poland - everyting is because of very complex EU compliance. of course others would say opposite - becasue of money.






nenea_hartia said:


> ^ I am pretty tempted to say 3025, when the brand new Romanian starship fleet won't even need a motorway. hno:
> Seriously now, unfortunately there's no intention yet to start the construction between Câmpia Turzii and Braşov. The works will slowly continue next year between Gilău (Cluj West) and the Hungarian border due to a chronic lack of money. At this rate, I'd say 2015-2016 for Gilău-HU border stretch (of course, Le Clerk would say 2012-2013 ) and sometime after 2020 for the rest of it.



but comming back to my question (Oradea - Brasov) ...
so I believe this link is not up to date or consists of wrong data: 
http://motorways.eu/Default.aspx?Country=RO

why are you saying there is no intention - hilly region (expensive) ?


----------



## luci203

Le Clerk said:


> Comarnic-Brasov - 55km (where Vinci pulled out earlier this year), A0 - 100 km (Bucharest motorway ring) and Pitesti-Sibiu (~ 100 km).


P.P.pipe dream...












Le Clerk said:


> Pitesti-Sibiu (~ 100 km)..


even bigger P.P.pipe dream...












ro.cologne said:


> ...but at least requiered by the uefa. nevertheless, *the euro2012 is an important push for the whole infrastructure*. just take a look at the huge investments announced in brasil


That is what I say, because of the tournament, it was a big priority for the polish state.

Same thing with our stadium, wich was funded by the state, not the UEFA, but without the Europa League final in 2011, probably it had be finished in 201x. (where x range from 2 to never)


----------



## nenea_hartia

ChrisZwolle said:


> Any confirmation it has been opened by now?


Nothing so far. We have an insider living in Câmpia Turzii . There are some rumors that the stretch will be opened only by the Prime Minister himself (I know, it's stupid for such a short stretch) and it seems the gent can't go there due to some governmental businesses. :nuts:



and802 said:


> but comming back to my question (Oradea - Brasov) ...
> so I believe this link is not up to date or consists of wrong data:
> http://motorways.eu/Default.aspx?Country=RO
> 
> why are you saying there is no intention - hilly region (expensive) ?


Well, he map is somehow OK, since the entire Transylvania motorway was entrusted to Bechtel, so if Bechtel has a construction site somewhere near Cluj, theoretically some can sketch on a map that the entire motorway is under construction. But practically the works between Câmpia Turzii and Braşov won't start anytime soon. Not because it is a hilly region (in fact I believe it's the easiest part of the motorway), but because of the same chronic lack of money (no EU, only governmental funding).


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> ^ I am pretty tempted to say 3025, when the brand new Romanian starship fleet won't even need a motorway. hno:
> Seriously now, unfortunately there's no intention yet to start the construction between Câmpia Turzii and Braşov. The works will slowly continue next year between Gilău (Cluj West) and the Hungarian border due to a chronic lack of money. At this rate, I'd say 2015-2016 for Gilău-HU border stretch (of course, Le Clerk would say 2012-2013 ) and sometime after 2020 for the rest of it.


I agree for Gilau-HU border by 2015 (though it may be sooner than that, depending on the available funding), but the other section from Campia Turzii to Brasov, I'd say by 2020, or, again, sooner, depending on the money alocated. 

IMO, it's an error of logic to judge the average speed of building Transylvania Motorway by the progress so far, because the available money may increase significantly after 2012.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Any confirmation it has been opened by now?


Nothing in the media so far, but the section is completed and ready for traffic.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> IMO, it's an error of logic to judge the average speed of building Transylvania Motorway by the progress so far, because the available money may increase significantly after 2012.


And why is that, considering we'll have to co-finance our share of the Pan-European Corridor IV motorway?


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> And why is that, considering we'll have to co-finance our share of the Pan-European Corridor IV motorway?


Because comparisons fail to comprise all the involved factors. Romania built more kms during crisis than before the crisis, in the "booming" years. Of course, this is mostly due to the contracted sections during the "booming" years. So, by this token, if the economy starts kicking again, we may infer that construction will slow down. Not true, obviously. 

In fact, the number of km contracted so far and to be contracted in the coming period, coupled with an increased budget for investments due to better budgetary situations in post-crisis period will lead to increased funding for non-EU funded projects such as Transylvania Motorway after 2011-2012.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Does Romania still has oil revenue today?

In the Netherlands, we use profits on gas exploration for major infrastructural and educational projects, called the "infrastructure fund".


----------



## amst

^^ Don't use Wikipedia info. It is user-generated. It is not official. 
If you drive, like you say, often on A1, you should have noticed that the end of the motorway, at Bascov, is at km 120 and the beginning is at km 10. So it is 110 km. Any other figures are wrong. The website of Search Co is also wrong considering the length 106 of motorway to Pitesti; just because the end was at 106 (before bypass extension) doesn't mean it had 106 km, *because it starts at km 10. * 
And btw, infrastructura.ro is not a working website.


----------



## and802

^^ 
I agree that wikipedia is very useful, but only if you have no idea - it presents general info, no particularly detailed one.

cannot you find that kind of information at web page of the national road infrastructure provider ?


----------



## adeiush

according to CNADNR, Romania has 321,981 km of motorway - so this is the official figure 

http://www.cnadnr.ro/pagina.php?idg=20


----------



## amst

So they are wrong too. Do the math for yourselves. Don't read all this crap.


----------



## eurocopter

amst said:


> So they are wrong too. Do the math for yourselves. Don't read all this crap.


I think the truth should be somewhere in the middle. Technically we have 322km (according to official figures), but practically we have around 310 (due to the A1 which was "swallowed' by Bucharest on a small portion).


----------



## Le Clerk

amst said:


> So they are wrong too. Do the math for yourselves. Don't read all this crap.


I have given you figures not only from Wiki, but also from SSC equivalent from Romania: www.infrastructura.ro. And if not even the Official Road and Motorway Authority in Romania is not trustful, then _*you*_ are right!


----------



## amst

eurocopter said:


> I think the truth should be somewhere in the middle. Technically we have 322km (according to official figures), but practically we have around 310 (due to the A1 which was "swallowed' by Bucharest on a small portion).


Well, no. Because A2 is alse noted like that and starts at km 10. So its 304 like i say.


----------



## amst

Le Clerk said:


> I have given you figures not only from Wiki, but also from SSC equivalent from Romania: www.infrastructura.ro. And if not even the Official Road and Motorway Authority in Romania is not trustful, then _*you*_ are right!


I am right and they are wrong. I can write on wiki whatever i want, and that website doesnt exist (its .info and its a forum). And CNADR site also says that Sibiu - Pitesti was started in 2007 and finished in 2008. 
Anyway. I'm not going to argue with you anymore. If you want to stick to your wrong figure it's your deal. Be happy!


----------



## Le Clerk

You don't need to get upset just like that, nor make me happy. 

We have given you various sources, but you contradict us with the only source you have - yourself. :|


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Romania Sets Cost Standard/Km Of EUR5.05M To EUR6.1M For Highway Construction - Draft*
> 
> The construction of highways will have a cost standard per kilometer of EUR5.05 million to EUR6.1 million, VAT not included, and capital repair works on a railroad will cost EUR1.19 million/km, VAT not included, according to a draft Government Decision drawn up by the Romanian Transport Ministry.
> 
> The draft includes 12 cost standards for investment objectives financed from state budget funds in the field of transport infrastructure.
> 
> Cost standards will be updated periodically or every time it is necessary, through Government Decision, at the suggestion of the Transport Ministry, in accordance with the evolution of technical progress and the prices of resources specific in the field of transport infrastructure, and/or based on the requests submitted by other competent bodies.
> 
> Cost standards target to eliminate the poor or extra financing caused by errors in setting the costs of investment works for objectives in the field of transport infrastructure.
> 
> The approval of the draft act will also allow an increase in investment objectives in the sector of transports countrywide, an increase in the absorption rate of European Union funds and the adjustment of public spending, through investments, both to the needs of end beneficiaries and to existing financial resources.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk

amst said:


> And CNADR site also says that Sibiu - Pitesti was started in 2007 and finished in 2008.


That was about the feasibility study, which was, to be accurate, "estimated" to be completed in 2008, and it was actually completed in 2008.


----------



## Le Clerk

Timisoara-Arad motorway updates. They started laying the asphalt on some sections:



ChagallTM said:


> Cateva poze realizate de mine azi pe autostrada Timisoara - Arad, intre Giarmata si Murani.
> 
> De asemenea il rog pe *MHN* sa ma completeze cu pozele de pe aparatul lui.
> 
> #1


----------



## Le Clerk

Second round of pictures:



ChagallTM said:


> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cam asa arata portiuni bune din drumul de acces.


----------



## Le Clerk

Third and last:




ChagallTM said:


> #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se poate observa cum capatul de podet n-a fost proiectat paralel cu autostrada. Poate aici *nenea_hartia* poate sa ne dea cateva detalii de ce.


----------



## guster_bo

Le Clerk said:


> I am wondering what's the width of the Vidin-Calafat bridge. Does anybody know?





Turnovec said:


> Can't find technical info about it. but the bridge will be with 4 lanes + railway in the middle + sidewalks on both sides and a 2.5 m. wide cycling lane on one of them.





luci203 said:


> -2 road lanes in each direction (3.75m)
> -one railway track
> -a walkway for pedestrians and non motorised traffic (2.5m) on one side
> -emergency walkway (0.75m) on the other side.
> 
> 15m *roads* + 3.25m *walkways* + 3.75m *rail*
> 
> aproximation for rail: gauge = 1.435m + 1.15m on each side ~ 3.75m



In the Vidin-Calafat bridge website presentation video at the bottom of the page there are some other figures:

The mid section - 7.20 m
The east deck - 11.20 m (10.20 m in the non-navigational part)
The west deck - 12.95 m (11.95 m in the non-navigational part)
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## luci203

^^ I'm wondering why the rail section is 7.2m wide... future 2 rails extension? :dunno:


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ 7 m is not enough for 2 rails.


----------



## Le Clerk

One cool shot of the Timisoara-Arad motorway (35 km), part of A1, estimated to be opened next year:


MHN said:


> *A1 Arad - TM*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

bună ziua Le Clerk, is there already an ETA on the short A3 section that was supposed to be opened last Saturday but they found the crash barriers weren't up to Radi's standards?


----------



## Le Clerk

guster_bo said:


> In the Vidin-Calafat bridge website presentation video at the bottom of the page there are some other figures:
> 
> The mid section - 7.20 m
> The east deck - 11.20 m (10.20 m in the non-navigational part)
> The west deck - 12.95 m (11.95 m in the non-navigational part)


Thanks. :cheers: So it's about 31.3 m wide.


----------



## ionut

ChrisZwolle said:


> bună ziua Le Clerk, is there already an ETA on the short A3 section that was supposed to be opened last Saturday but they found the crash barriers weren't up to Radi's standards?


No, no ETA. The motorway admin said something like "a few days". But who knows?! We speculate they even try to postpone the opening until December 1st (National Day of Romania) to get extra media coverage. But this is just SSC users paranoia.  I hope they're not right. 

Let's wait a few more days...


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> bună ziua Le Clerk, is there already an ETA on the short A3 section that was supposed to be opened last Saturday but they found the crash barriers weren't up to Radi's standards?


Goede avond, Chris! 

There is no update yet. We'll keep you posted. :cheers:


----------



## waddler

> the crash barriers weren't up to Radi's standards?


LOL :rofl:



ionut said:


> Let's wait a few more days...


Uh oh.. we have a situation here, this means the crash barriers could lose their maximum shininess conformation up until then :lol:


----------



## luci203

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ 7 m is not enough for 2 rails.


I tought so... any other reasons? or just 4 safety? (no train is wider than 3m, so 5m could be enough)










P.S.
I think is for safety reasons. If something happen in the middle of the bridge, it need room for emergency evacuation of the passengers.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't think this particular rail connection will be that busy that it cannot do with a single-track facility for just a few kilometers. Double track is more future-proof though. Doing it right from the beginning is always cheaper in the end (that is motorway construction with 2x2 lanes, with space for 2x3 or 2x4 in the median).


----------



## Le Clerk

luci203 said:


> P.S.
> I think is for safety reasons. If something happen in the middle of the bridge, it need room for emergency evacuation of the passengers.


kay:


----------



## luci203

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't think this particular rail connection will be that busy that it cannot do with a single-track facility for just a few kilometers. Double track is more future-proof though. Doing it right from the beginning is always cheaper in the end (that is motorway construction with 2x2 lanes, with space for 2x3 or 2x4 in the median).


I don't think it will be that busy, the priority should be to electrify the conection to Craiova (I don't know if is electrified on the bulgarian side).

As for the road part, 2x2 lanes is enough, as far as I know on the Bulgarian side is an 2+2 road, and on Romanian side... let's not mention it...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, my remark about space reservation was not about this project, but for general highway construction. If you reserve space for 2x4 lanes, you'll be future-proof for a long time. 200.000+ volumes are rare in Europe. 

In my opinion, motorway construction should include a worst-case scenario in a long-term traffic model, including socio-economic factors where public transport usage is at 10% on the national average and 2-car households are very common with 2-income households. That way you can calculate the maximum possible traffic volume and make a space reservation for that if it is reasonable possible (especially with greenfield motorway construction). 

For example I think the Bucharest motorway ring road (not the CB) should have space for 2x4 lanes. It can sound far-fetched, but things can be totally different in 30 or 40 years. There is little doubt extensive suburbanization will occur around Bucharest too.


----------



## wyqtor

I like how you think Chris, but I don't think you'd make a good politician.  Politicians don't really care what happens 5 years from now, let alone 20!

A government like China's has a huge advantage in this regard, though.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> In my opinion, motorway construction should include a worst-case scenario in a long-term traffic model, including socio-economic factors where public transport usage is at 10% on the national average and 2-car households are very common with 2-income households.


Chris, I agree in principle with you. And, in fact, it's quite common in Bucharest now that a family may have 2 cars, one for each spouse. 



> For example I think the Bucharest motorway ring road (not the CB) should have space for 2x4 lanes. It can sound far-fetched, but things can be totally different in 30 or 40 years. There is little doubt extensive suburbanization will occur around Bucharest too.


Again, I agree in principle, but what may sound economical for 30 years from now may be unfeasible now. Because land around Bucharest is very expensive, and making things cheaper for the future generations may render the project impossible financially-wise now because of un-affordable expropriation costs.

But I would ban any kind of constructions at a distance less than 50 m from each side of the motorway belt.


----------



## guster_bo

Yeah, but who would know exactly what kind of transport vehicles we'll have in 30-40 years from now... :nuts: :lol:
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Le Clerk

The National Road Company signed today the contract for the A1 section in between Deva and Orastie 33 km), deadline 2012:




bogdymol said:


> *Green* - operational
> 
> A1 Bucuresti - Pitesti
> A2 Bucuresti - Cernavoda
> A3 Turda - Gilau
> *Yellow* - u/c, to be opened late this year
> 
> A1 Sibiu bypass
> A3 Turda - Campia Turzii
> *Red* - u/c, to be opened in 2011 - 2012
> 
> A1 Arad bypass
> A1 Arad - Timisoara
> A2 Cernavoda - Constanta
> A3 Bors - Surpaclu de Barcau
> A3 Bucuresti - Ploiesti
> A4 Constanta bypass
> *Light blue* - Pan European IV corridor sections to be tendered late this year
> 
> A1 Arad - Nadlac
> A1 Timisoara - Lugoj
> A1 Lugoj - Deva
> A1 Orastie - Sibiu
> *Dark blue* - A1 Deva - Orastie motorway - awarded to Strabag
> 
> Other projects:
> 
> *Brown* - A3 Transilvania Motorway awarded to Bechtel (works on this sections haven't started yet)
> 
> *Gray* - A3 Comarnic - Brasov motorway (PPP project that failed; to be re-tendered next year)
> 
> *Violet* - A1 Sibiu - Pitesti: it might get EU money next year; nothing sure yet


----------



## ionut

^^


> The National Road Company signed today the contract for the A1 section in between Deva and Orastie 33 km), *deadline 2012*


Not really 2012, IMO. They will probably have the deadline in early 2013, but they can finish in late 2012 if all goes well.


----------



## Le Clerk

ionut said:


> ^^
> 
> Not really 2012, IMO. They will probably have the deadline in early 2013, but they can finish in late 2012 if all goes well.


It depends when the company receives the order to start works. If they receive the order Nov/Dec, they have to complete works by Nov/Dec 2012.


----------



## madad

cool, that's good news finally 

what about the section Nadlac - Arad ? any news ...


----------



## ionut

Le Clerk said:


> It depends when the company receives the order to start works. If they receive the order Nov/Dec, they have to complete works by Nov/Dec 2012.


Yes, I know, technically you're right. But in reality things can go a bit astray, as you probably know. I was talking about this reality when I said the deadline will be 2013.

Anyway, it's AWESOME news they awarded the contract. We'll see what happens next. :cheers:


----------



## ionut

madad said:


> what about the section Nadlac - Arad ? any news ...


Like I've said on the RO forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66807699&postcount=2307


----------



## Le Clerk

madad said:


> cool, that's good news finally
> 
> what about the section Nadlac - Arad ? any news ...


They NEED to tender that section, as well as all remaining sections on A1 (save for Pitesti-Sibiu) this month. The new ministress seems to be doing a much better job than the previous minister of transportation.


----------



## alwn

adeiush said:


> according to CNADNR, Romania has 321,981 km of motorway - so this is the official figure
> 
> http://www.cnadnr.ro/pagina.php?idg=20


Bucharest- Pitesti 96 km
Pitesti ringbelt 13.6 km
Bucharest- Cernavoda 151.38 km
Turda- Gilau 42 km

Total: 303 km


----------



## ChrisZwolle

According to Google Maps, A1 București - Piteşti is 109 km long:

http://maps.google.ro/maps?f=d&sour...44.674513,25.554199&spn=1.408181,2.469177&z=9

I don't know why you guys count the Piteşti bypass separately. It is a continuous extension of the older A1 to Piteşti.


----------



## Le Clerk

Baiazid said:


> Well, I am talking about national pride. Do I have to you ask for your permission before I do?! Didn't found that among the rules of the forum.


Well, obviously this thread is about national pride! It's been really hard for anyone here to notice that until now but thanks for taking us out of our ignorance! 



> Yes, let's return. But let's better return when we actually have some...


Are you proposing closing this thread because we have nothing to discuss about? Again, yu are the first to come with this so please submit this proposition to Chris. kay:



> PS. You really can't stand oposite opinions, can you?!


I can't stand chaotic minds. I don't think I can censure your opinions. 



> Was I talking to you by any chance?


Was I talking to you when you starting talking about national pride??


----------



## Baiazid

Was I reffering to your messages when I posted my irony to the opening tomorrow? :nuts:


----------



## Le Clerk

Your opinions are God-given and have to be warshiped and stickified!


----------



## Fahrenheit 10

Baiazid said:


> Was I talking to you by any chance?


when you post here, you're talking to everyone,buddy.:bash:


----------



## Baiazid

Dear fellows, again, you have to decide the rule of the game. It is either an open debate forum, hence everybody has the right to state it's own opinion, and nobody can chase anybody away just for not sharing the same opinion, either it is a person to person debate, hence I wasn't talking to either of you. Anyway it's fine by me.

Till you decide, as long is this topic is called "Romnian motorways", not "Le Clerk's mortorways", and as long as I'm Romanian, using intensively the so called motorways, I am entitled to state my own opinion. And, like it or not, my opinion is that Romanian motorways are a joke! We have no mortorways at all! We only have some good asphalt on some separate paralel two-lane roads, one road on each way. But that's by far not the definition of the motorway.

Motorway is not a road, is a concept developed for the fast, safe, comfortable, massive and exclusive road transport. To do that, you start with a special kind of road, but then you need extensive services to ensure that a motorway reaches its goals. On a motorway, no matter the emergency, one should know that at any place and any given time, the help is only 5 minutes away. And that the help is proffesional, well trained and well organised. The drivers themselves should also be trained to use the motorway. And then the authorities should be there, watching closely, at any given time and making sure that they can anticipate and avoid tragedies. At the regular motorway speeds, you don't get too many second chances to a bad decision. This all involves tones of procedures and massive logistics, laws, schools etc. etc. That's a motorway.

Can you point me exactly to the location of a motorway in Romania? Everything we have is sub-standard. Lack of gasoline stations, lack of serviced rest areas, too long distances between exits - which poses a major problem to emergency services, no permanent on call crews for technical assitance, no cranes on call, no emergency phones, no dinamic signs, poor quality and too small signs, wrong placed signs etc. etc. etc.

Further, the authorities involved in the safety and the maintenence of the motorways are, most of the times, absolutely stupid. Or what else could you call a policeman walking in front of an approaching car at a speed of 150km/h, in an attempt to stop it for a speeding ticket? I know what else he could be called: attempted mass murderer! In any country with real motorways, once police decides you are to be penalised, they put on large lights with large signs inviting you out of the motorway at the immediate next exit. There they can even arrest you, should that be the case. But you will NEVER be stopped on the safety lane by a pedestrian policeman, next to the traffic speeding at more then 120 km/h. That's insane!

Normally the stealing of a traffic sign from a motorway should also be treated by law like an attempted mass murder. Yet Romania is unable to stop the stealing of safety equipment of the motorways and railways. Let alone be able to maintain them properly.

Do you remember the tragedy in 2008 when no fire department was aware and supervising the crop fires, set by stupid paisants next to A2, resulting in the smogging of the A2, which led to 35 cars crashing, with 2 deaths?! Do you really expect me to call that, motorway?! Or maybe you want me to talk about the event in 2009 when a SMURD helicopter landed 3km away from the car crash location, being mislead by the ambulance head-quarter, and loosing precious time in saving the life of an injured driver. 

Despite the existence of 112, Police, Fire Department, Ambulance and SMURD still lack the special procedures and training of intervention. They often misscomunicate. Have you ever called 112 in Romania? They're absolutely crazy. Normally you should just dial 112 and say "Help, car crash!". The system should pick up your location. But no, you have to talk for minutes, first talking to a general dispatcher and explaining in detail the situation, including answering to stupid questions such as "how many injured? Are they badly injured? Do they have a pulse? Do they seem alive?", then being transffered to each of the other individual dispatchers of police, ambulance and fire department, should that be the case. Can you imagine doing that while you might be trapped and dying in a trench where you landed after a car crash?! 

Then lets talk about the stupid maintenance guys of CNADNR. They don't consider it important to be well visible on the road. Should they need to interveen at the middle fence, then they post a warning sign 100m away, in the middle of the second lane, maybe even after a curve. That's insane, but regular. Of course, they have all the equipment they need to do a proper signalisation of the road works, but they simply have no procedure for that.

And last, but not least, lets not forget the drivers. A lot of them simply don't know the diffrence between a regular road and a motorway. Nobody taught them and they are not at all aware of the risks involved. People do park on the safety lane, like on a regular road, to go fishing, pissing or walking arround. There are even bus stops and pedestrian crossings on our "motorways". Not official and, of course, illegal. But common and regular. And the police does absolutely nothing to stop those crazy things! This would mean doing their actual job. But it's far easier to play with the new radars and then see yourself in the prime time news, rather the really improve the motorway safety.

In any country with real motorways, if a pedestrian gets next to the motorway, immediate action is taken and you hear about it on the radio. I see pedestrians on the Romanian "motorways" each time I drive and each time I call the police. In 20 years of driving I saw no improvement what so ever. Or is it an improvement that the bicyclists are no longer using the motorway? Yeah, no that I've mentioned it, it looks like so...

So, bottom line, we have NO motorways in Romania. We have simply good asphalt strips. But we're very far from a real motorway network.


----------



## madad

guys, please keep it to motorways topic only.
I am more then happy for the people near Cluj that they have this chance to drive on a great quality highway, even if is for the moment only ~53 km, on another hand I am sad that the government is so slow with building infrastructure, but what we can do. At least this guys are pushing how they can, 42 km last year, 10 km this year, next year more and is moving very slow, but is moving. The last government was not doing any town bypass on highway level, not to talk about some km of highway


----------



## madad

Baiazid said:


> Dear fellows, again, you have to decide the rule of the game. It is either an open debate forum, hence everybody has the right to state it's own opinion, and nobody can chase anybody away just for not sharing the same opinion, either it is a person......
> 
> .....


Mate, I'm living in Czech Republic for more then 4 years. Believe me, Transilvania Highway near Cluj is a high quality highway. Trust me cause I drive in RO, HU, SL, CZ, PL, AT, DE, CH. 

Bottom line, Czech highways are in bad condition, first most of them are made from concrete with no asphalt, so this kind of highway is very very bumpy. 

I admit, RO is moving very slow on infrastructure, but the works are high-quality compared with CZ or PL


----------



## Le Clerk

Jesus Christ Baiazid!?!! Do you REALY think ANYBODY will read you compositions!

Get back on the ground and realise nobody will be amazed of you literature skills. 

PS: you have a problem related to the so-called persecution syndrom. Nobody is persecuting you here. You are just pathetic in your constant complaints of being banned in your opinions by myself. :rofl:


----------



## and802

Baiazid,

the cases you described are quite common in East Europe, 

simply, as any other complex change in our lifestyle the time factor plays the main role ...


----------



## Baiazid

@Le Clerk: Hint: you're not the center of Universe

@and802. Yes and no. It's one thing if something happens from time to time and it's another thing when the same thing happens every day. Further, even when you still have a long way to go, it's good to be honest about where you are exactly and which is your goal. I don't expect things to change over night, but I do expect my leaders at least to know how the things should work. And I expect to see the leaders turning and leading the country into that direction. If possibly, in my life time  And I'm often astonished that the authorities are absolutely clueless about what they should be doing. I have a problem with that.

@mdad I'm well aware of the Czech motrways. I travel Bratislva - Prague - Dreden every 2-3 months. And I know that they're not the best. Streets in Prague are also not a path to follow. But, like I said, it's one thing to have good asphalt and another thing to have a motorway. You need a lot of services and procedures in place. Of course, when you have nothing, a good asphalt on a wide road is a good start and better then before. But blame me: I like to compare my results with what I could do, rather then with what I was doing yesterday.


----------



## Le Clerk

Baiazid said:


> @Le Clerk: Hint: you're not the center of Universe


I am not the one writing books here to impress people around. :lol:


----------



## Baiazid

So you're that easy to impress. Nice to know. :cheers:


----------



## eurocopter

Baiazid, while most of the opinion you posted above it's true but you're exagerating regarding the 112 service. The questions are basic procedure so that they can know what kind of emergency service they would send: the event requires extrication or not, mobile intensive care, etc, etc. While it might seem like bullshit, such type of questions might widden the chances of a proper intervention or not wasting precious equipment on low injuries.


----------



## Le Clerk

Baiazid said:


> So you're that easy to impress. Nice to know. :cheers:


I am sorry not to feed your grand ego, but I wasn't impressed enough of your book to even read the first line. :lol:


----------



## Baiazid

@Le Clerk: You don't know when to quit, don't you?!

@eurocopter: I totally get the point of the questions, but the procedure is wrong and inadequate. A car crash is a traumatic event for anyone who watches. The emergency services can not act on the presumption that the caller is a coolheaded guy, with basic anatomy and medical knowledge. It might be that the only witness is a hysterical women (or man, why not), which instantly freaks out, in total schock. And the last thing she remembers is to call for help, at 112. Do you think a 112 dispatcher ca get any feed-back from such a caller? Is there time to get feed-back?!

However, let's say we accept the questions and their reason. But being asked to REPEAT the SAME things you told the general dispatcher, to each of the dispatchers of the Police, the Ambulance and the Fire Department, is ABSOLUTELY STUPID! 

I haven't heard it from a friend, it happened to me! Each time I called 112! And, unfortunately, I had a lot of occasions to do it.


----------



## Le Clerk

Baiazid said:


> @Le Clerk: You don't know when to quit, don't you?!


Is it a self-addressed question?


----------



## Baiazid

Le Clerk said:


> Is it a self-addressed question?


Boy, have you even graduated the high-school? Do you already shave?! I was getting the same type of annoying questions from my little sister. When she was NINE!

Really, you're on ignore. I'll let you play alone from now on...


----------



## Le Clerk

Great! That's what I wanted! Thanks a lot! :applause:

PS: I am not interested in sharing your family here, m'kay? It's called "oversharing".


----------



## bogdymol

^^ ^^ ^^ STOP it guys. This is *[RO] Romanian autostrăzi & drumuri / Motorways & Highways - România* thread, so if you wish to say something about this do it, but if you really have to keep arguing like little kids try _Send New Private Message_. I'm not saying that any of you two is right or wrong, but I think you are going a little bit to far.
Thank you!


----------



## eurocopter

> However, let's say we accept the questions and their reason. But being asked to REPEAT the SAME things you told the general dispatcher, to each of the dispatchers of the Police, the Ambulance and the Fire Department, is ABSOLUTELY STUPID!


This never happens in case of car accidents. I reported a year ago a car crash with low to medium injured victims and I was asked two questions: how many victims, do they move and does the event require extrication. And by the way, usually a car crash is reported by up to ten or more different persons calling the emergency services so it's pretty easy to find a cool-headed one. If only a single person in shock calls the emergency services and is unable to elaborate a description of the event, the worst case is always assumed by the dispatcher.


----------



## eurocopter

bogdymol said:


> ^^ ^^ ^^ STOP it guys. This is *[RO] Romanian autostrăzi & drumuri / Motorways & Highways - România* thread, so if you wish to say something about this do it, but if you really have to keep arguing like little kids try _Send New Private Message_. I'm not saying that any of you two is right or wrong, but I think you are going a little bit to far.
> Thank you!


Bullshit, we have almost nothing to talk about if we take consideration of the topic name. :lol:


----------



## and802

^^

Eurocopter: I like you sense of humour very much !!!

anyway that kind of hot discussions is only present when two patriots talk about the same things, have different view.

but do you have a score for this year ? how many kms of new motorways this year ?


----------



## bogdymol

eurocopter said:


> Bullshit, we have almost nothing to talk about if we take consideration of the topic name. :lol:


I know that, but at least we can share our wet dreams :lol:


----------



## Baiazid

How come we have nothing to talk about? How about 20 kilometers of motorway poping out of the blue and of which I bet you knew nothing about?!

Today our Prime Minister announced officially that at the 1st of December (it's true, he did not mentioned the year, but lets say he implied 2010) he'll open *20 kilometers of motorway, part of the northern ring of Bucharest, between Chitila and Voluntari* He stressed out "motorway". Not highway, not national road! MOTORWAY!

Now, my dilema: should I say that we have an idiot Prime Minister, which mistakes for motorway a 4 lane regular road and which is clueless about what he should do in his position - my point in a previous post - or should I play stupid and brainwashed and therefore start to jump with joy: "Yeah! 20 more kilometers of MOTORWAY!" :banana: 

I think I'll go :cheers: :cheers: and then again :cheers: and hope that I'll wake up in another country. Or century....

SURSA (from 1:19 on...)


----------



## bogdymol

and802 said:


> but do you have a score for this year ? how many kms of new motorways this year ?


I would say that we will have:

10 km: Turda - Campia Turzii
17,5 km: Sibiu bypass
prime-minister Boc also counts 20 km of Bucharest bypass, but that is just a regular 4 lane main road with some 2-level interchanges
So we will have 27,5 km of new motorways this year (if the weather helps us).


----------



## Baiazid

bogdymol said:


> (if the weather helps us).


You see... now that's Romanian style. We never have a definite Plan A and Plan B "no matter what". We always need help from the weather, God, stars and anything else, except the pure good planing and good work...


----------



## eurocopter

and802 said:


> ^^
> 
> Eurocopter: I like you sense of humour very much !!!
> 
> anyway that kind of hot discussions is only present when two patriots talk about the same things, have different view.
> 
> but do you have a score for this year ? how many kms of new motorways this year ?


In my opinion there will be commissioned between 10 and 27 kms. It depends wether they will be able to finish the 17km-long Sibiu by-pass and weather conditions are a decisive factor (considering they have to poor the final asphalt stages, being quite impossible during rain or frost). I would say there's about 50% chances of opening those 17 kms this year. 

However, we shouldn't take into consideration Boc's palaver who is a law teacher and doesn't have the least notion and knowledge in construction and infrastructure - that's why 90% of what he's speaking related to these topics is crap! He has quite a strong habit of making a fool's joke out of the promises he makes. Next year we might re-achieve the national record of commissioning 0kms of motorway (there are many and strong reasons to believe that).


----------



## eurocopter

Baiazid said:


> You see... now that's Romanian style. We never have a definite Plan A and Plan B "no matter what". We always need help from the weather, God, stars and anything else, except the pure good planing and good work...


That's not entirely true. Pouring asphalt during rain or frost is widely not recommended by definition, not only in Romania. Personally I would give an opposite example of Romanian style stupidity - last year before they inaugurated the 42kms of A3 they were pouring asphalt during heavy rain and we might have some unpleasant surprises in a very short time (and all this, just to have the motorway ready just before the presidential election).


----------



## bogdymol

Baiazid said:


> You see... now that's Romanian style. We never have a definite Plan A and Plan B "no matter what". We always need help from the weather, God, stars and anything else, except the pure good planing and good work...


IMO this is happening because constructors don't stick to the plan and they work slowly. When the final term approaches, they realise that they have to work with all their forces to complete the asigned job, but if the weather isn't good they can't do that. The thing is that if they would have sticked to plan from the beginning they woudn't be so far behind the schedule and everything would be ok despite the weather.


----------



## Baiazid

^^ @eurocopter, bogdymol has the right point. They fall behind schedule so bad, that they need all the help they can get, God, weather and stars included, in order to meet a deadline.

When you start building a motorway, you do know that there will be rain, you do know that there will be frost, you do know that there will be winter. So you're expected to plan ahead and meet the deadline regardless of the weather. Therefore it sounds stupid to have an official announcing a "conditional" deadline with the Almighty in the equation. It's like you're -again - clueless about your job.


----------



## Le Clerk

Baiazid said:


> You see... now that's Romanian style. We never have a definite Plan A and Plan B "no matter what". We always need help from the weather, God, stars and anything else, except the pure good planing and good work...


You seem to have no clue about how construction works are run...


BTW: Your "ignore" didn't work on the Romanian section 15 minutes after you switched it on...but, it should work here. :devil:


----------



## luci203

Baiazid said:


> How come we have nothing to talk about? How about 20 kilometers of motorway poping out of the blue and of which I bet you knew nothing about?!
> 
> Today our Prime Minister announced officially that at the 1st of December (it's true, he did not mentioned the year, but lets say he implied 2010) he'll open *20 kilometers of motorway, part of the northern ring of Bucharest, between Chitila and Voluntari* He stressed out "motorway". Not highway, not national road! MOTORWAY!
> 
> Now, my dilema: should I say that we have an idiot Prime Minister, which mistakes for motorway a 4 lane regular road and which is clueless about what he should do in his position - my point in a previous post - or should I play stupid and brainwashed and therefore start to jump with joy: "Yeah! 20 more kilometers of MOTORWAY!" :banana:
> 
> I think I'll go :cheers: :cheers: and then again :cheers: and hope that I'll wake up in another country. Or century....
> 
> SURSA (from 1:19 on...)


wow :nuts: what a lot of crap... hno:

20 km of "motorway" between Chitila and Voluntari :nuts:

12 km between *Turda* and *Campia Turzii* :nuts: (are 10)

14 km Sibiu belt. :nuts: (are 17)

:doh:


----------



## eurocopter

Baiazid said:


> ^^ @eurocopter, bogdymol has the right point. They fall behind schedule so bad, that they need all the help they can get, God, weather and stars included, in order to meet a deadline.
> 
> When you start building a motorway, you do know that there will be rain, you do know that there will be frost, you do know that there will be winter. So you're expected to plan ahead and meet the deadline regardless of the weather. Therefore it sounds stupid to have an official announcing a "conditional" deadline with the Almighty in the equation. It's like you're -again - clueless about your job.


Bear in mind that in our country motorway construction depends mostly on funding schedule not construction schedules. Their plan is that they work when there are interests and money. Other than these, like construction schedule, deadlines, etc are simply a joke.


----------



## and802

bogdymol said:


> I would say that we will have:
> 
> 10 km: Turda - Campia Turzii
> 17,5 km: Sibiu bypass
> prime-minister Boc also counts 20 km of Bucharest bypass, but that is just a regular 4 lane main road with some 2-level interchanges
> So we will have 27,5 km of new motorways this year (if the weather helps us).


Wow, so my country (Poland) is faaaaaaaaar more better: 27,8 km this year 


300 meters make a real difference !


----------



## bogdymol

and802 said:


> Wow, so my country (Poland) is faaaaaaaaar more better: 27,8 km this year
> 
> 
> 300 meters make a real difference !


Poland has more than 1300 km of new motorways u/c, so in the next two years you will beat us with more then 300 m.


----------



## and802

bogdymol said:


> Poland has more than 1300 km of new motorways u/c, so in the next two years you will beat us with more then 300 m.


I just wanted to point out we are in the very same situation.

U/C: actually 730 km of motorways and 580 km of express-ways (dual carriage ways with two level crossings)

although at present I do see a (very ?) positive government engagement in this matter, our situation will dramatically change once we are in 2013, 'cause there is no strict plan for future.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So what have we learned so far with this little Romanian play of the last dozens of posts?


----------



## Baiazid

ChrisZwolle said:


> So what have we learned so far with this little Romanian play of the last dozens of posts?


Don't know what we've learned, but if it was funny, next time we'll charge the audience and get some money to fund our motorway network. :cheers:


----------



## and802

ChrisZwolle said:


> So what have we learned so far with this little Romanian play of the last dozens of posts?


1. motorway projects are very complex and very difficult to perform
2. everybody wants new motorways


----------



## AlexisMD

Guys ? where is the moderator ?


----------



## amst

and802 said:


> I can hardly recall from my memory Warsaw has got any ring


There is a huge difference between how roads look here and how they look in poland. I've been in Poland this year and i can hardly wait to get there again next year. The roads are amazing and a la carte! There are no anomalies like those you find here. Everything is by the book and exceptionally green! 
Compare the way our ring road looks with pictures from s8 in warsaw:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66344267&postcount=5257


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

and802 said:


> I can hardly recall from my memory Warsaw has got any ring


Let me help you-DK-50.:lol:

^^
^^
90,100,110km is good,IMO.3/4 of Sofia's Ring will be have 80kmh. limit.:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

ionut said:


> Yes, it's NOT a motorway, not even a TRUE expressway.
> 
> It will be 2x2 (no emergency lane),


I believe I saw some sections having 2x3 for emergency lanes but I am not sure that's the purpose. But I know I saw on some sections the road is wider being able to carry 2x3.

Anyway, I know it's not a true expressway a la carte, but the fact that it has grade intersections brings it closer to that standard.


----------



## ionut

Le Clerk said:


> I believe I saw some sections having 2x3 for emergency lanes but I am not sure that's the purpose. But I know I saw on some sections the road is wider being able to carry 2x3.


You saw right. The extra lane is before interchanges (and maybe near some industrial areas). It carries traffic that exits/enters the bypass.


----------



## ionut

Le Clerk said:


> Anyway, I know it's not a true expressway a la carte, but the fact that it has grade intersections brings it closer to that standard.


True. Let's say it's almost an expressway. 

I look forward to Bucharest motorway ring. That will be incredibly important for the future development of Bucharest Metropolitan Area.


----------



## ke

ionut said:


> Yes, it's NOT a motorway, not even a TRUE expressway.
> 
> It will be 2x2 (no emergency lane), center barriers and lateral barriers, elevated intersections/interchanges. That's it.
> 
> Probably design speed 100-110 km/h maximum, but will have plenty of 90 km/h and even less in highly populated areas (mainly companies/industrial areas).


Looks the same as hungarian M0. But what will it link ? A1 and DN2 ? or DN1 and DN2 ?


----------



## Baiazid

ionut said:


> True. Let's say it's almost an expressway.


Let's better not say that. Let's say it is what it is: a 2 x 2 standard road. AS for the top speed, I do recall that the maximum legal speed is:
1. 90 km/h on national roads
2. 100 km/h on European roads

110km/h is for expressways, which we have none. And sice the ring does not meet the minimum required standards for being declared expressway, it can not have such a high legal top speed. Actually, since there are so many entries and exits from various yards along the way, no authority in with the right mind would ever legally allow more then 80 km/h. Bear in mind that the ring is still crossed by industrial railways.

@and802: The northern ring is not new. It dates back to the WWII. Now it was just widened. But more important then the widening is the fact that the juctions with the emerging roads from Bucharest were replaced with overpasses. This way the traffic along the ring will no longer be ruptured by the juctions and this will be the most important step in reducing the transit times.


----------



## Le Clerk

ke said:


> Looks the same as hungarian M0. But what will it link ? A1 and DN2 ? or DN1 and DN2 ?


^^ It will start before DN1, but not from A1, and will end in DN2, before A2 (red section). 

The green section on the south side is already contracted and works will start next year. The 2 blue sections are not yet contracted, but the minister of transportation announced this week she obtained from the EU 120 million financing for it and most probably will be contracted next year as well.


----------



## Le Clerk

ionut said:


> True. Let's say it's almost an expressway.
> 
> I look forward to Bucharest motorway ring. That will be incredibly important for the future development of Bucharest Metropolitan Area.


Let's hope something will be pulled off with the Chinese. There was a meeting recently and the Chinese-Romanian bilateral commission has been activated on infrastructure, with specific targets on A0 and Pitesti-Sibiu. Some may say nothing will happen, which may as well be a realistic approach. But this year there have been more Chinese investments than ever in Romania and their interest to put their huge pile of money to good use is huge.


----------



## and802

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Let me help you-DK-50.:lol:


I intentionally remained silent about that road. it has nothing to do with the European standard ring. it is a regular 2x1 road, no two-level crossings, just nothing. no, simply, full of nothing. as I understand it was built many years ago (with no intention for the Warsaw ring), and was renamed (on truck maps) to "the ring" - because there must be a road for truck which bypasses Warsaw.

there is also a positive thing about it: 
you can be more familiar with Polish villages (most wanted feature for international agriculture students)


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

What does the white sections in A0 scheme mean? Tunnels?


----------



## ionut

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> What does the white sections in A0 scheme mean? Tunnels?


Hard to say. Probably yes, but this is just an old plan... IMO there is no need for tunnels in A0. You can just go around the forests or just cut a bit. Greenpeace, don't kill me.


----------



## Ayceman

Baiazid said:


> Let's better not say that. Let's say it is what it is: a 2 x 2 standard road. AS for the top speed, I do recall that the maximum legal speed is:
> 1. 90 km/h on national roads
> 2. 100 km/h on European roads
> 
> 110km/h is for expressways, which we have none. And sice the ring does not meet the minimum required standards for being declared expressway, it can not have such a high legal top speed. Actually, since there are so many entries and exits from various yards along the way, no authority in with the right mind would ever legally allow more then 80 km/h. Bear in mind that the ring is still crossed by industrial railways.
> 
> @and802: The northern ring is not new. It dates back to the WWII. Now it was just widened. But more important then the widening is the fact that the juctions with the emerging roads from Bucharest were replaced with overpasses. This way the traffic along the ring will no longer be ruptured by the juctions and this will be the most important step in reducing the transit times.


Actually it's:

Expressways and European Roads - 100 km/h (expressways don't exist yet)
National Roads that aren't any of the above - 90 km/h



ionut said:


> Hard to say. Probably yes, but this is just an old plan... IMO there is no need for tunnels in A0. You can just go around the forests or just cut a bit. Greenpeace, don't kill me.


It's A100, not A0.


----------



## Le Clerk

What? It won't be called A0?? Why A100?


----------



## amst

It will probably be called A-last designated number + 1. So if it will be inaugurated after A4 it will be A5!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ That is so tacky. You need a logal road numbering. In Romania, a radial system may be the best. Like I've said before, there must be at least a rough plan to connect all 100.000 + cities by motorway and develop a concept road numbering system. 

That said, the Romanian road numbering system doesn't make much sense anyway with all their suffixes. (DN1A, DN7C, etc.)


----------



## amst

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ That is so tacky. You need a logal road numbering. In Romania, a radial system may be the best. Like I've said before, there must be at least a rough plan to connect all 100.000 + cities by motorway and develop a concept road numbering system.
> 
> That said, the Romanian road numbering system doesn't make much sense anyway with all their suffixes. (DN1A, DN7C, etc.)


Well actually it does a bit. Because you have main roads DN1 - 7 and then, by region you have 2 digit national roads. 
Eg: in Oltenia where main road is DN6 you have roads like DN64 etc
in Transilvania where main road is DN1 you have DN13, DN14 etc
in lower Transilvania where main road is DN7 you have DN7C, DN75 etc.

I think that we will not have more than 8-9 motorways so we don't need a special numbering.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

amst said:


> I think that we will not have more than 8-9 motorways so we don't need a special numbering.


Portugal has half the population of Romania and has over 40 individual motorways. Granted, some are very short, but I do think Romania will have at least 5.000 kilometers of motorways eventually. That may not be in 2015 or even 2025, but you gotta think ahead with such matters. The German or French motorway networks were built over more than 50 years, and are still incomplete.


----------



## eurocopter

amst said:


> It will probably be called A-last designated number + 1. So if it will be inaugurated after A4 it will be A5!


Is this a regulation in Romania? That new motorways shall be desginated as A+1 in chronological order of their commissioning?


----------



## amst

I assumed. I don't know. But we all fantasized about the number of Constanta Bypass - A21, A20, A2b etc and we got A4.. So...


----------



## eurocopter

amst said:


> I assumed. I don't know. But we all fantasized about the number of Constanta Bypass - A21, A20, A2b etc and we got A4.. So...


But who said Constanta bypass is going to be designated A4? I couldn't find a single press article stating such a thing!


----------



## amst

I for one asked CNADNR and received an official letter signed by the head (Mrs. Tiron at that time) stating that it is A4.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ It will start before DN1, but not from A1, and will end in DN2, before A2 (red section).
> 
> The green section on the south side is already contracted and works will start next year. *The 2 blue sections are not yet contracted, but the minister of transportation announced this week she obtained from the EU 120 million financing for it and most probably will be contracted next year as well. *


^^



> *European Commission to finance stretches connecting northern ring road to A1 and A2 motorways*
> 
> 15 Noiembrie 2010
> 
> The European Commission (EC) will finance work on the two stretches of the northern ring road of Bucharest that make the connection to the Bucharest-Pitesti Motorway (southern Romania) and to the Sun Motorway (south-eastern Romania), the value of this work being estimated at 120 million euros.
> 
> “The European Commission has accepted to finance work meant to ensure the connection between the ring road and the two motorways. It refers to the two ends of the ring road making the connection to the Bucharest-Pitesti Motorway and the Sun Motorway,” said Minister of Transports and Infrastructure Anca Boagiu.
> 
> The stretch between Chitila and Voluntari is to be inaugurated on December 1.


 Source

kay:


Our journalists started to translate "motorway" with "motorway" and are not using "highway" anymore.:banana:


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Cernavoda-Constanta motorway to be open for traffic next summer*
> 
> 15 Noiembrie 2010
> 
> Transports and Infrastructure Minister Anca Boagiu on Friday said that the Cernavoda-Constanta (south-eastern Romania) section of the Bucharest-Constanta motorway would be open for traffic at the beginning of the 2011 summer season, the works going to be checked and signed for at the end of next year.
> 
> *‘The works on this section will be checked and signed for at the end of next year, but the traffic will be opened at the beginning of the summer season. In the same period, we shall finalize the modernizing works of the Bucharest-Constanta railway, on the sections where we shall recover the delays registered until now,’ the Transports Minister said.*
> 
> The builders of the two sections of the Cernavoda-Constanta motorway are the Colas French Company, for the 20 km Cernavoda-Medgidia section, and, for the 32 km Medgidia-Constanta section, the consortium made up of Anstaldi & Max Boegl companies.
> 
> The first contract, for the Cernavoda-Medgidia section, is worth 180 million euro, out of which the European Investments Bank (EIB) financed 71 percent (128 million euros) and 29 percent is Romania’s contribution (around 53 million euros).
> 
> The second contract, for the Medgidia-Cernavoda section, is worth 168 million euro, out of which 71 percent are EIB funds and 29 percent, Romania’s contribution (85 percent of this contribution coming from the EU). In this context, Romania’s contribution will be around 7 million euros. Both motorway sections have a 24 month finalizing deadline.
> 
> The modernizing works of the railway on the Bucharest-Constanta section grew difficult because of the lack of funds, which made the builders stop the rehabilitation works.
> 
> The Swietelsky-Wiebe-Takenaka partners group will modernize the Bucharest North-Baneasa and Fetesti-Constanta sections. The modernizing works of the Baneasa-Fundulea-Fetesti section are divided among several companies and the financing is also secured by the European Union, by facilitating the ISPA [Instrument for Structural Policies for pre-Accession]. The rehabilitation works on the Bucharest-Constanta railway, which would allow trains to run at 160 km/h, should have been finalized in the summer of 2010.


 Source

Optimistic, but the new transportation minister is better off than what we've had so far. What the article doesn't say is that the minister said traffic will be opened only on 2 lanes of the motorway sectino in order to allow for the holiday traffic to take the motorway, and the other 2 lanes will be opened only by the end of the year. 

^^

A map update:




bogdymol said:


> *Green* - operational
> 
> A1 Bucuresti - Pitesti
> A2 Bucuresti - Cernavoda
> A3 Campia Turzii - Gilau
> *Yellow* - u/c, to be opened late this year
> 
> A1 Sibiu bypass
> *Red* - u/c, to be opened in 2011 - 2012
> 
> A1 Arad bypass
> A1 Arad - Timisoara
> A2 Cernavoda - Constanta
> A3 Bors - Surpaclu de Barcau
> A3 Bucuresti - Ploiesti
> A4 Constanta bypass
> *Light blue* - Pan European IV corridor sections to be tendered late this year
> 
> A1 Arad - Nadlac
> A1 Timisoara - Lugoj
> A1 Lugoj - Deva
> A1 Orastie - Sibiu
> *Dark blue* - A1 Deva - Orastie motorway - awarded to Strabag
> 
> Other projects:
> 
> *Brown* - A3 Transilvania Motorway awarded to Bechtel (works on this sections haven't started yet)
> 
> *Gray* - A3 Comarnic - Brasov motorway (PPP project that failed; to be re-tendered next year)
> 
> *Violet* - A1 Sibiu - Pitesti: it might get EU money next year; nothing sure yet


----------



## madad

Mega bidding for motorways transport
Monday, November 15, 2010

The first segment of highway that will meet the new standards imposed by the Ministry of Transportation cost will be auctioned this month. Estimated total value: 1.327 billion euros.

Officials of the Ministry of Transport (MT) will held on the remaining days until the end of November, bids for the designation of sections of highway planners and executors for Nadlac-Arad, Timisoara-Lugoj Orastie-Sibiu, part of Corridor IV. Although all these works, according to the National Company of Motorways and National Roads (CNADNR), time of entry into the execution far exceeded, MT hopes to find enough bidders for carrying out design, technical drafting and execution of not less than 156,57 km of highway.

1.3 billion euro for 156 kilometers

To Capital Newspaper answering questions, general manager of CNADNR, Liviu Costache said that estimates of the three sections that will be auctioned are: 787 million for Orastie-Sibiu, 274 million for Nadlac-Arad and another 266 million for Tmişoara-Lugoj. According to the official, "the construction works will be completed within 30 months from the day of signing the contracts, time from which 6 months represents a period of design and 24 months a period of execution." Therefore, in September 2013 should be completed all 156.57 kilometers of highway. 

Source


----------



## and802

^^
"_... 30 months from the day of signing the contracts, time from which 6 months represents a period of design and 24 months a period of execution ..._"

the only tricky thing is "6 months for design".


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Not really, it's a design-build contract apparantly. Not very uncommon.


----------



## Le Clerk

It seems that Sibiu motorway by-pass will certainly be opened for traffic on December 1st. :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Unless the crash barriers are not shiny enough for Mr President


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ That's a statement from the contractors. But you are right, unless our PM has no other business to attend.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ And we also have to decide a date in which all the politicians from that area are available. They can't miss such a thing because they will lose the next elections if they do that (in their opinion).


----------



## Baiazid

These days, inside the Transport Ministry there is a strong political demand for "ribbons to cut" on the 1st of December, "no matter what", meaning "ready or not". It's the best media coverage they can get and it's the best political gain they can get, by opening various motrways, roads and railways on the National Day. 

So, although it's certain that Sibiu ring will not be ready on the 1st of December 2010, it is certain that there will be a opening ceremony. Among other so called "openings", we might see an "opening" also in the railway sector, on the Campina - Predeal line.

Again, of course, nothing is actually ready and the works are to continue past the so called "opening". But the leading politicians are really desperate to add "results" to their portofolio, regardless if the results are real or fake.


----------



## Le Clerk

I am sure the other politicians would've done the same thing, only they had nothing to inaugurate!Political PR is not rocket science. kay:

BTW: Nice thing with the opening of Campina-Predeal. Are we going to skiing in just one hour this winter? :banana:


----------



## Baiazid

Actually, the other politicians DID absolutelly ridiculous openings, such as the two little overpasses in Baneasa on DN1. They were small and insignificant and should have been opened without any official ceremony. Yet we had the PM Tariceanu and the Transport Ministry Orban being proud and silly next to the small bridges.

But the current politicians upgraded a notch, by opening unfinished works (Timisoara bypass, Sibiu bypass, Bucharest northern ring, Campina - Predeal railway) or by opening repeatedly the same thing (Timisoara bypass, opened officialy 3 times!!, Faurei test railway 
which was opened twice). In this respect, no, "the other politicians" DID NOT such things.

But anyway, what's the point of this childish argument? Does it mean that we have to live forever with stupid leaders just on the assumption that the others MIGHT BE worse? Why can't we be normal a simply kick the ass of any leader as soon as he/she proves incompetent or corrupt?! At least statistically we would have the chance to get a really competent leader.

The reahabilitation of Campina - Predeal railway is at least 2 years away from completion. No chance to have an improvment in transit times before the Spring of 2012 and this presuming that the financing will be on time. And financing for Campina - Predeal railway is in danger, considering the budget constraints in 2011. An optimistic term for completion is 2013! The fact that we'll have another "ribbon cut" on the 1st December 2010, will not change anything. It will be just another lie of the current political leadership. Not the first and certainly not the last.


----------



## luci203

ChrisZwolle said:


> Portugal has half the population of Romania and has over 40 individual motorways. Granted, some are very short, but I do think Romania will have at least 5.000 kilometers of motorways eventually. That may not be in 2015 or even 2025, but you gotta think ahead with such matters. The German or French motorway networks were built over more than 50 years, and are still incomplete.


I belive Portugal (not to mention Germany) have "other kind" of population density than Romania.

A motorway system with several motorways, could be enough to conect all major cities, and good conectivity between motorways, and with other countries.

Here is a map, that I belive would be enough for many years, a system of 10 motorways. (probably ready by 2030 :nuts










Of course, you could add a few branches, but I don't know how would be worth economical.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

> I belive Portugal (not to mention Germany) have "other kind" of population density than Romania.


Yes, concentrated along a narrow coastal strip. Which means Romania will need more long-distance motorways and expressways than Portugal, because Romania's population is more spread out. In western Europe, it is common that 100.000 + cities usually have 1 or 2 motorways at least. 

Your map is a good proposal, though I would add more connecting motorways. Germany, which is a country that also has a population that is spread out throughout the country (albeit on a larger scale) also has its main motorway network (A1 - A9) making out 45% of the total motorway mileage (and 38% of the total motorway(like) network).


----------



## panda80

luci203 said:


> Of course, you could add a few branches, but I don't know how would be worth economical.


Also a link Galati-Braila-Slobozia-Silistra will be surely needed in 7-10 years time. Traffic increased a lot since A2 was open to Drajna and the route is also used for international transport between Turkey and the former soviet countries. Also it links Galati-Braila agglomeration with Bucharest. When A2 will be opened all the way to Constanta, it will be used also as the fastest way from Moldova region to the seaside.

And a link between Cluj and Dej will be needed, between A3 and A8


----------



## luci203

ChrisZwolle said:


> Your map is a good proposal, though I would add more connecting motorways. Germany, which is a country that also has a population that is spread out throughout the country (albeit on a larger scale) also has its main motorway network (A1 - A9) making out 45% of the total motorway mileage (and 38% of the total motorway(like) network).


Germany have a population of 81,757,600 people (almost 4 times bigger than Romania's 21,498,616 people) while the surface is "only" 357,021 km² (only ~50% more than Romania's 238,391 km²).

I don't say a lot of connecting motorways would not help, but it would be very expensive, and would only conect somme minor cities, also I had to conside the geography of the country, building a lot of motorways across the Carpatian Bow, is very expensive (we still have none yet hno.

Even "My" *A8*, the section between *Baia Mare *and *Suceava* (could be extrended to _Botosani_) would be hard (expensive) to build, with hills in the first part, and the Carpatian mountain at the widest up to Suceava. and conect only several minor cities (all below 100k).



panda80 said:


> Also a link Galati-Braila-Slobozia-Silistra will be surely needed in 7-10 years time. Traffic increased a lot since A2 was open to Drajna and the route is also used for international transport between Turkey and the former soviet countries. Also it links Galati-Braila agglomeration with Bucharest. When A2 will be opened all the way to Constanta, it will be used also as the fastest way from Moldova region to the seaside.


I belive that would be actually the motorway to be build, I doubt they will "venture" to build another bridge over Danube. "My" A4 extension, would be the fastest way (more or less) from Moldova region to the seaside. (also Bulgaria, Turkey).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This is my idea of high standard routes through Romania in 2040. It includes both full motorways and expressways, especially for mountainous and less important transit routes.


----------



## Le Clerk

luci203 said:


> I belive that would be actually the motorway to be build, I doubt they will "venture" to build another bridge over Danube. "My" A4 extension, would be the fastest way (more or less) from Moldova region to the seaside. (also Bulgaria, Turkey).


I think a direct link between GL/BR and A2 is more probable than an extension of A4 over the Danube by bridge. At least in the closer future.


----------



## Le Clerk

A couple of pictures from Sibiu by-pass, which according to the contractors is ready for opening by the end of this month - they are currently putting up the mid and side fences:




nenea_hartia said:


> ^ Nu chiar. Uite ceva poze:
> 
> *Secţiunea A (Max Bögl):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Secţiunea B (Vectra):*


----------



## luci203

^^ I was driving yesterday on it... :horse:



Le Clerk said:


> I think a direct link between GL/BR and A2 is more probable than an extension of A4 over the Danube by bridge. At least in the closer future.


It is a lot more cheaper, because no bridge is required. (so my guess is that is the version it will be be built, even soner than Galati-Focsani section since the "Moldova Motorway" (Ploiesti-Buzau-Focsani-Bacau-Suceava) is not even started) 

That A4 extension (in both directions) is only an idea I had, the benefit would be to link also Tulcea. (also I belive it would be a somewhat shorter the link between Moldova and Black Sea)


----------



## Le Clerk

luci203 said:


> ^^ I was driving yesterday on it... :horse:


I envy you. 



ThunderTM said:


> *Sibiu Bypass* - ALL pictures courtesy of _nenea_hartia_  - Batch 1.
> 
> *Section A (Max Boegl)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOD DJ SIBIU-AGNITA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SUPRATRAVERSARE DJ SIBIU-AGNITA*







ThunderTM said:


> *Sibiu Bypass* - ALL pictures courtesy of _nenea_hartia_  - Batch 2.
> 
> *Section B (Vectra Service)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SENS GIRATORIU SFARSIT AUTOSTRADA / REABILITARE DJ SIBIU-OCNA SIBIULUI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galeria cu TOATE pozele (la rezolutie mai mare <1600x1200 px>) o gasiti AICI


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Thanks, Le Clerk!
Well, I have the guts to affirm: our crash barriers are much, much shinier than Struma's. :lol:

Many more pics *here*.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ I will be driving in December on it and take pictures.:banana:


----------



## madad

What I don't understand is that this section is ending with a roundabout....
This section is part of Pan-European Corridor IV and in this circumstances, i believe that when entire highway from Nadlac to Constanta will be ready, we will need to slow down , maybe even stop for a few seconds on each major town by-pass section as it is a roundabout !? 

For me this doesn't make sense at all, only if, this roundabouts are a temporary solution till more sections will connect between them self ...


----------



## Le Clerk

madad said:


> For me this doesn't make sense at all, only if, this roundabouts are a *temporary solution* till more sections will connect between them self ...


Exactly that's the case! kay:


----------



## amst

I think the junction where the roundabout is right now will be built by the company that will work on the next section: Sibiu - Orastie


----------



## ionut

amst said:


> I think the junction where the roundabout is right now will be built by the company that will work on the next section: Sibiu - Orastie


You're exactly right.


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Romania will channel its cash on EU-backed infrastructure projects - 532 km of motorway over 3 years*
> 
> Luiza Ilie, BUCHAREST - 17.11.2010
> Reuters
> 
> Romania will channel its cash on EU-backed infrastructure projects next year, while a controversial motorway led by U.S. giant Bechtel will take a backseat, Transport Minister Anca Boagiu said on Tuesday.
> 
> Romania's infrastructure is the least developed in the European Union after years of repeated delays and one of the main causes of complaint from foreign investors who say decrepit transport cancels out an advantageous location at a trading crossroads and relatively low labour costs.
> 
> Earlier this year, Bechtel said it may lay off people working on the motorway over unpaid government debt.
> 
> Works have been marred for years due to poor legislation, slow land expropriations and scarce allocation of funds and Romania, the EU's seventh largest state by size, currently has under 350 kilometers of motorway.
> 
> But Boagiu said some 532 kilometers of motorway should be completed over the next three years.
> 
> "We are in the position of launching tenders this year for 288.7 kilometers of motorway," she said. "Execution will last 2 and a half years and the overall value is 2.5 billion euros."
> 
> "Another 243 kilometers of motorway are already in the works, most have deadlines for next year."
> 
> Boagiu said the coalition government has taken steps to speed up land acquisitions, which previously could delay works for up to 2 years, and enforce cost standards for motorways, roads and other works, limiting current sharp price variations.
> 
> It will also allot funds mainly for projects co-funded with EU money.
> 
> "Our objective is to focus 70-80 percent of next year's budget on co-financing projects funded by the European Union or international financial institutions."
> 
> This will leave out Bechtel's Transylvania motorway, a four-lane, 415-kilometer project that will link central Romanian city Brasov with Hungary's eastern border.
> 
> Romania angered the EU when it awarded Bechtel the contract without a tender, four years before joining the bloc.
> 
> Initially worth some 2.2 billion euros, analysts now expect it to cost more than double. Delays have already pushed the deadline by one year to 2013 and now a lack of funds might extend it still.
> 
> "Concerning Transylvania motorway, a discussion with the contractor is absolutely necessary because I don't think that ... the costs for the motorway match the standards that we have as an EU member state," Boagiu said.


Source


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A hard, but necessary decision. The Romanian government cannot afford right now to keep funding Transylvania Motorway for 100%, while others can be constructed by 20 - 30% RO funding. 

Which means there will be a lot of motorway completions from now on. 

In my opinion, they should cancel the contract with Bechtel, pay a large fine, or give them so little money Bechtel quits the contract themselves, so the whole A3 can be retendered according to EU regulation. After 7 years of constructing they've only managed to open some 45 kilometers of A3. If it will continue down this road, A3 from Oradea to Brasov will not be completed until 2035. Romania can't afford such a delay.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> A hard, but necessary decision. The Romanian government cannot afford right now to keep funding Transylvania Motorway for 100%, while others can be constructed by 20 - 30% RO funding.


Exactly! 



> In my opinion, they should cancel the contract with Bechtel, pay a large fine, or give them so little money Bechtel quits the contract themselves, so the whole A3 can be retendered according to EU regulation. After 7 years of constructing they've only managed to open some 45 kilometers of A3. If it will continue down this road, A3 from Oradea to Brasov will not be completed until 2035. Romania can't afford such a delay.


Romania cannot cancel the contract, but the Government will probably try to squize Bechtel into accepting some form of PPP for the remaining sections. And you are right, I don't think we can wait for this motorway to drag so long. I think a financing solution should be found next year.


----------



## madad

ChrisZwolle said:


> A hard, but necessary decision. The Romanian government cannot afford right now to keep funding Transylvania Motorway for 100%, while others can be constructed by 20 - 30% RO funding.
> 
> Which means there will be a lot of motorway completions from now on.
> 
> In my opinion, they should cancel the contract with Bechtel, pay a large fine, or give them so little money Bechtel quits the contract themselves, so the whole A3 can be retendered according to EU regulation. After 7 years of constructing they've only managed to open some 45 kilometers of A3. If it will continue down this road, A3 from Oradea to Brasov will not be completed until 2035. Romania can't afford such a delay.


I totally agree with you regarding Bechtel contract. However, even if EU is financing up to 70-80% the corridor from Nadlac to Pitesti, for me it's extremely hard to believe that in Romania 500+ km can be build from scratch in 36 months as Boagiu said hno:


----------



## ke

madad said:


> I totally agree with you regarding Bechtel contract. However, even if EU is financing up to 70-80% the corridor from Nadlac to Pitesti, for me it's extremely hard to believe that in Romania 500+ km can be build from scratch in 36 months as Boagiu said hno:


Technically they can build Nadlac - Sibiu in 36 months, but I doubt it. But for sure there is no way to tender and build Sibiu - Pitesti motorway in just 36 months.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Motorway construction usually lasts 24 months. I think it would be no problem to tender a project in another 12 months, heck during that time you can even design the road from scratch.


----------



## Le Clerk

ke said:


> Technically they can build Nadlac - Sibiu in 36 months, but I doubt it. But for sure there is no way to tender and build Sibiu - Pitesti motorway in just 36 months.


^^ Sibiu-Pitesti is only half-EU funded. And it's very expensive. Over 1 billion EUR cause it goes right through the heart of mountains and needsdozens of tunnels and viaducts. Same as Comarnic-Brasov. They need a PPP there. 

The un-tendered sections from Sibiu to Nadlac will be tendered this month though. Technically, as Chris mentioned, it is feasible to build all remaining sections by 2013.


----------



## madad

Minister of Transport and Infrastructure (MTI) wants to supplement the budget of expropriation for Nadlac-Arad highway
10 of November 2010

MTI wants to supplement the budget with 17.5 million RON for the expropriation of Nadlac-Arad highway, an area of 865,212 square meters remaining to be expropriated near Pecica, according to a draft document prepared by the ministry.










Original amount approved by the government decision in 2010 expropriation of Nadlac-Arad highway was 63 million.

The amount is estimated at 17.5 million RON necessary to complete the procedure of expropriation of private properties located on the site of the work for Nadlac-Arad highway. The remaining area of 865,212 square meters to be expropriated near Pecica, since promotion on the initial resolution, was due to lack of allocated budget as state budget allocated only the amount of 63 million, the overall amount needed for this project is 80.5 million RON, according to the draft document prepared by the ministry.

Minister of Transport and Infrastructure, Boagiu said Friday that at the end of November tenter will be launched for 270 km of sections between Nadlac - Arad, Timisoara, Lugoj, Lugoj-Deva-Orastie-Sibiu route of Pan-European Corridor IV.

The four sections are funded through the Sectoral Operational Programme of Transport (POS-T). 

Source


----------



## Ayceman

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ Sibiu-Pitesti is only half-EU funded. And it's very expensive. Over 1 billion EUR cause it goes right through the heart of mountains and needsdozens of tunnels and viaducts. Same as Comarnic-Brasov. They need a PPP there.
> 
> The un-tendered sections from Sibiu to Nadlac will be tendered this month though. Technically, as Chris mentioned, it is feasible to build all remaining sections by 2013.


Technically it's very feasible to build Sibiu-Nădlac until 2013, but one can safely assume a one year delay for a normal motorway project in Romania, even before it begins, so as long as we're able keep our end of the financing, it should be ready by 2014.

Pitești - Sibiu is another story though. It goes through the toughest, most massive (little fragmentation) and second highest peaks in the Carpathians - the Meridionals. I'd expect works on the motorway to Craiova to near completion by the time this section is finished.


----------



## madad

What chance has Bucharest-Constanta highway to be completed in 2011
November 17, 2010

According to the National Company of Motorways and Roads in Romania "The physical status of implementation agreed on September 2010 for Medgidia Cernavoda section is 9% of the 20.3 km and 31% of the 31.8 km for the section Medgidia Constanta." Small chances for Bucharest - Constanta highway to be ready on 2011 as transport minister Boagiu promis earier this year.










So far the state has paid more than 42 million lei (VAT) for the approximately 2 km for the french motorway company Colas and over 108 million lei (VAT) for the Germao - Italian consortium who are working on Medgidia - Constanta section for the 9 km.
The state has paid till now the two companies over 150 million lei from the total of 1.23 billion lei (VAT) in value of the work stands for 52 km of highway. 

The contracts are funded with 71% of a loan from the European Investment Bank (EIB), and 29% is contributed by the Government. 
The value represents the cost of execution and expropriation.

Transport Minister Anca Boagiu said that by the end of 2011 highway Bucharest - Constanta will be ready, because it ordered the companies that deal with work and do their job quickly.
Boagiu extended with a few months the time slot Berceanu originally promised, meaning next summer.
Contracts for the sections of highway between Cernavoda - Medgidia and Medgidia - Constanta were signed in March 2009.

Payments made for Cernavoda - Constanta highway:
Cernavoda-Medgidia 42,844,153.24 RON VAT
Medgidia-Constanţa 108.117.274,51 lei without VAT

Source


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

Great updates kay:



nenea_hartia said:


> ^ Thanks, Le Clerk!
> Well, I have the guts to affirm: our crash barriers are much, much shinier than Struma's. :lol:
> 
> Many more pics *here*.


I believe you, but I hope that you are aware that by making such a statement you are endangering your life. Radi will be targeting you for disrespecting the shininess of the all mighty Struma crash barriers. :lol:


----------



## Le Clerk

madad said:


> What chance has Bucharest-Constanta highway to be completed in 2011
> November 17, 2010


Technicaly, there are possibilities for the so-called "acceleration works". We've seen them at Bechtel, we could see acceleration works for these 2 sections as well.


----------



## madad

As expected, here we go with last news regarding Transilvania Highway:

Works on Bechtel Highway will be paused
November 16, 2010

In 2011, CNADNR will not reimburse Bechtel for the new works on Transilvania highway. The few money Bechtel will receive from the state will be used for payment of old debts for 2009, when the Government Boc III was replaced with Boc IV created a vacuum, blocking budgetary allocations.

The money required for the portion of works completion on section 3C (Suplacu the Barcau-Bors, 64 km) of highway Transylvania (project financed entirely from Romanian budget) will be missed in 2011 because from here on, the priority will be to allocate different budgets for highways funded by European Union, and because Bechtel's treasury is now empty.

Source


----------



## madad

Le Clerk said:


> Technicaly, there are possibilities for the so-called "acceleration works". We've seen them at Bechtel, we could see acceleration works for these 2 sections as well.


I hope you are right


----------



## Le Clerk

madad said:


> As expected, here we go with last news regarding Transilvania Highway:
> 
> Works on Bechtel Highway will be paused
> November 16, 2010


So yes, I think the Gov wants to squize Bechtel into running a PPP for TM. We'll see if that's possible.


----------



## Le Clerk

madad said:


> I hope you are right


Technicaly, it's always possible.


----------



## madad

Le Clerk said:


> Technicaly, it's always possible.


I like that you'r such an optimistic person :cheers:


----------



## luci203

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ Sibiu-Pitesti is only half-EU funded. And it's very expensive. Over 1 billion EUR cause it goes right through the heart of mountains and needsdozens of tunnels and viaducts. Same as Comarnic-Brasov. They need a PPP there.


I'm sure PPP on that section is another pipe dream...

I can't think of any investor in the right mind, to build 100 km of motorway, with 1 billion EUR (I doubt it will cost only 10 mil a km, so I would expect even 2 billions), and tax only that section. Yes the trafic look like nightmare on Olt Valey, but only because we have no motorway, only an 1x1 road. They would never recover the investment, because the trafic is not that high (It would grow, but I doubt it will reach 50k even in 30 years (now is under 15k) , and with over taxing, no one would choose that road (go on motorway up to Sibiu, then take the motorway again from Pitesti)) With curent traffic values, they won't have enough money even for maintenance of that section hno:

The on;y way they will buld that is by government efort. But you are a hopless dreamer, so who am I to stop you for dreaming :lol:


----------



## panda80

luci203 said:


> I'm sure PPP on that section is another pipe dream...
> 
> I can't think of any investor in the right mind, to build 100 km of motorway, with 1 billion EUR (I doubt it will cost only 10 mil a km, so I would expect even 2 billions), and tax only that section. Yes the trafic look like nightmare on Olt Valey, but only because we have no motorway, only an 1x1 road. They would never recover the investment, because the trafic is not that high (It would grow, but I doubt it will reach 50k even in 30 years (now is under 15k) , and with over taxing, no one would choose that road (go on motorway up to Sibiu, then take the motorway again from Pitesti)) With curent traffic values, they won't have enough money even for maintenance of that section hno:
> 
> The on;y way they will buld that is by government efort. But you are a hopless dreamer, so who am I to stop you for dreaming :lol:


The PPP doesn't necessarily mean that the company which builds the motorway will recover its money from taxation. The money comes from the government, on an established yearly rate. For example, on Comarnic-Brasov section the government should have paid 180 mil euro per year, for 26 years, to Vinci company. It's like borrowing a sum of money and then returning back over a long period of time. Money from taxation are just a little part of the profit, because, as you say, it's impossible to recover the money just from the cars that are passing on the motorway.


----------



## luci203

panda80 said:


> The PPP doesn't necessarily mean that the company which builds the motorway will recover its money from taxation. The money comes from the government, on an established yearly rate. For example, on Comarnic-Brasov section the government should have paid 180 mil euro per year, for 26 years, to Vinci company.* It's like borrowing a sum of money and then returning back over a long period of time*. Money from taxation are just a little part of the profit, because, as you say,* it's impossible to recover the money just from the cars that are passing on the motorway*.


I hope they will do that (the gorvernment rate to include maintenance too)

Even with 4eur/100km as the government plan to tax (I doubt many people will use our motorways, I personaly won't pay) it would need 250.000.000 cars to recover the investment :nuts: (if it will cost 1 bln (another doubt I have) and maintenance not included)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^

250 million vehicles over 26 years is roughly 26.000 cars per day. Considering trucks usually pay significantly higher tolls, somewhere around 20.000 vehicles per day would be enough to recover the cost.


----------



## cinxxx

Our roads are full of trucks. And our cities also, because we don't have bypass rings in major cities.


----------



## panda80

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^
> 
> 250 million vehicles over 26 years is roughly 26.000 cars per day. Considering trucks usually pay significantly higher tolls, somewhere around 20.000 vehicles per day would be enough to recover the cost.


Yes, but you also have maintenance and operation costs. Plus the fact that Pitesti-Sibiu moorway won't cost just 1 billion euros, and probably double. I don't think it can work without a government yearly rate.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

€ 4 for that section is a very reasonable toll price by the way, only € 0.04 per kilometer. In France you'll often pay € 0.10 - € 0.15 per km (sometimes even higher). The time saving potential for this motorway is pretty high, not just a few minutes. I think people will pay the tolls eventually, especially with the ever-increasing incomes in Romania.


----------



## panda80

ChrisZwolle said:


> € 4 for that section is a very reasonable toll price by the way, only € 0.04 per kilometer. In France you'll often pay € 0.10 - € 0.15 per km (sometimes even higher). The time saving potential for this motorway is pretty high, not just a few minutes. I think people will pay the tolls eventually, especially with the ever-increasing incomes in Romania.


Yes, probably on Sibiu-Pitesti people will pay toll as the distance on the motorway is also shorter with about 30kms than the national road. However, many will probably use the national road between Deva and Arad as the distance is shorter on the national road, and the road won't be so congested because the trucks and some cars will use the motorway. Still, for the income in Romania, 4euros/100km is a little bit too much. 2.5 will be a reasonable price in my opinion.


----------



## luci203

ChrisZwolle said:


> € 4 for that section is a very reasonable toll price by the way, only € 0.04 per kilometer. In France you'll often pay € 0.10 - € 0.15 per km (sometimes even higher). The time saving potential for this motorway is pretty high, not just a few minutes. I think people will pay the tolls eventually, especially with the ever-increasing incomes in Romania.


Is very reasonable when you earn 3000 euro a month, when u earn 300... is another story. Not all people work in Bucharest.

20.000 per day is very much (optimistic). As far as I know, 40.000/day we have only on A2 (sun motorway) and that is in weekend's in the summer. The all year traffic is very low. (as I remember M1 in Hungary have 20k / day (all year round))

With those prices, I would be surpeised if it would reach 10.000/day :shifty:



panda80 said:


> Still, for the income in Romania, 4euros/100km is a little bit too much. 2.5 will be a reasonable price in my opinion.


And with 2.5 they would need 40.000 cars a day... if it will cost 1 bln. 

10 mil / km in that area... I have my doubts... so with 2 bln, the trafic sould reach the insane 80.000 car/day (or 50.000 with 4 euro)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't expect this section will be used by people on a daily basis, but more for social-recreational drives, business, etc. If you have to pay € 4 * 2 on a daily basis it's a bit steep, but it's not a steep toll if you only drive a road like that for a short section, or a few times per year in its entirety between Sibiu and Pitesti.


----------



## luci203

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't expect this section will be used by people on a daily basis, but more for social-recreational drives, business, etc. If you have to pay € 4 * 2 on a daily basis it's a bit steep, but it's not a steep toll if you only drive a road like that for a short section, or a few times per year in its entirety between Sibiu and Pitesti.


Hense the 10.000 cars a day values...

With no toll, maybe it would reach 15-20k/day - but with 4euro... I expect 5-10k...

If half of the traffic would go on the motorway, the remaining left on the national road would make it a decent traffic, that's is why I would never pay the extra 4 euro for 100 km


----------



## Le Clerk

luci203 said:


> I hope they will do that (the gorvernment rate to include maintenance too)


You don't have to hope! That's how it's done as a *rule*! I mean, the Gov will g*uarantee the revenue for the investor*, irrespective of the traffic!

That's how it was supposed to be for Comarnic-Brasov, that's how it is as a rule for PPPs!


----------



## ionut

^^ You guys, especially *luci203*, forget something far more important than 4 euro. Your life. And your wife/girlfriend's wife. Husband's/boyfriend's. Kids'. 

I would pay even 8-10 euro/100 km to avoid the idiots, truckies and falling rocks on the current Sibiu-Pitesti DN. No question about it. And I'm sure 60-70% of people think the same way.

There is absolutely NO REASON to think Sibiu-Pitesti and/or Comarnic-Brasov won't get the investment back. I think they will get the investment back even sooner than anticipated!

And like LeClerk said, even if this is not true, the state guarantees the investment. So there is absolutely no problem with getting ROI. There are other problems with PPPs in RO.


----------



## panda80

ionut said:


> ^^ You guys, especially *luci203*, forget something far more important than 4 euro. Your life. And your wife/girlfriend's wife. Husband's/boyfriend's. Kids'.
> 
> I would pay even 8-10 euro/100 km to avoid the idiots, truckies and falling rocks on the current Sibiu-Pitesti DN. No question about it. And I'm sure 60-70% of people think the same way.
> 
> There is absolutely NO REASON to think Sibiu-Pitesti and/or Comarnic-Brasov won't get the investment back. I think they will get the investment back even sooner than anticipated!
> 
> And like LeClerk said, even if this is not true, the state guarantees the investment. So there is absolutely no problem with getting ROI. There are other problems with PPPs in RO.


Ionut, I think we shouldn't be overoptimistic regarding traffic between Pitesti and Sibiu. I think it won't exceed 10000 over many sections, as from the traffic between Pitesti and Rm. Valcea just a fraction continues all the way to Sibiu, others stopping in Valcea or going to Tg. Jiu. Also traffic on Valcea-Sibiu section comes not only from Pitesti but also from Craiova, Valcea and Tg. Jiu. Also local traffic can't use the motorway. And there is a lot of it from Valcea to Calimanesti and Cozia. The most trafficked sections will be from Pitesti to Curtea de Arges, because it will be used by traffic Pitesti-Curtea de Arges, which is quite important, especially in the summer, when people are going to Transfagarasan, and also Racovita-Sibiu, because traffic from DN7 can join the motorway, which runs from here parallel to the national road. But between Curtea de Arges and Racovita, traffic, in my opinion, won't exceed 10000.
So, a PPP without a regular annual pay from the state can't function. We saw this on Comarnic-Brasov, where the state should have paid 180 milion euros per year to the concesionnaire.


----------



## Baiazid

Well, actually most of the Romanians drivng to and from Europe are on professional poupouses, not personal. And I'm not reffering to the weel known touristical seasons. I'm talking about day to day traffic. 

As for the fuel consumption, do not compare Braila - Drajna road, quit straight and with generous takeover spaces, with DN7 between Ramnicu Valcea and Sibiu, with curves and slopes up and down and long uniterrupted lines where you have to drive 50km/h behind slow trucks, then accelerate like a Pole Position start in order to benefit from the 250m availbale space for taking over the truck.

Should a motorway be available between Pitesti and Sibiu, the transit time will be about 1h for any driver, as opposed to at least 1h30' on the existing road, while the consumption will be in average less then half on the motorway. I think that would worth more then 4 EUR for any driver. That is, of course, considering that by the time Pitesti - Sibiu motorway will open, the Dacia 1310 will be long gone 

As for the traffic, really, I don't know where you get the traffic values you're talking about. I can tell you from the road, that in 2008 the traffic between Ramnicu Valcea - Sibiu and Orastie - Deva - Mintia was heavier then DN1 between Ploiesti - Brasov. DN1 fills up on week-ends, but DN7 was full 24h/day. The smallest window I knew for "lighter" traffic was between 02:00 - 06:00, when I only had to deal with trucks.

Like I said, 2009 and 2010 are a diffrent story. But any investor will think ahead. They don't have to blindly estimate traffic in the future. They only have to look at the traffic values of 2007-2008.


----------



## panda80

Baiazid said:


> As for the fuel consumption, do not compare Braila - Drajna road, quit straight and with generous takeover spaces, with DN7 between Ramnicu Valcea and Sibiu, with curves and slopes up and down and long uniterrupted lines where you have to drive 50km/h behind slow trucks, then accelerate like a Pole Position start in order to benefit from the 250m availbale space for taking over the truck.
> 
> Should a motorway be available between Pitesti and Sibiu, the transit time will be about 1h for any driver, as opposed to at least 1h30' on the existing road, while the consumption will be in average less then half on the motorway. I think that would worth more then 4 EUR for any driver. That is, of course, considering that by the time Pitesti - Sibiu motorway will open, the Dacia 1310 will be long gone
> 
> As for the traffic, really, I don't know where you get the traffic values you're talking about. I can tell you from the road, that in 2008 the traffic between Ramnicu Valcea - Sibiu and Orastie - Deva - Mintia was heavier then DN1 between Ploiesti - Brasov. DN1 fills up on week-ends, but DN7 was full 24h/day. The smallest window I knew for "lighter" traffic was between 02:00 - 06:00, when I only had to deal with trucks.
> 
> Like I said, 2009 and 2010 are a diffrent story. But any investor will think ahead. They don't have to blindly estimate traffic in the future. They only have to look at the traffic values of 2007-2008.


I always obtain at least 1l/100km higher fuel consumption on Bucharest-Pitesti than on Pitesti-Valcea-Sibiu. As of comparing DN1 with DN7 I don't have any data, as it doesn't exist. But I never encountered so many queues on DN7 after the opening of Pitesti bypass and Bascov underground passage, as I encounter on DN1 almost everytime, not just weekends, around Comarnic-Posada.

So you basically want to say that an investor will build the motorway and wait to gain its profit just from the tolls, without a government yearly fee? I'm clearly negative on this aspect. We will live and we will see...


----------



## Baiazid

I'm saying exactly what I'm saying:
1. Traffic on Ramnicu Valcea - Sibiu and Orastie - Minitia is consistently high, 24/7, while DN1 has peaks during weekends and touristical sesons, yet it's empty by night and even by day in Spring and Autumn.
2. Without talking about individual driving styles, on average the fuel consumption is notriously less by 10-25% using the motorway rather then regular roads.

As for the ROI for the motorway Pitesti - Sibiu, yes, I'm sure an investor can have a profitable investment out of it, including maintenance. Bear also in mind that this road is the main link of Bulgaria, Turkey and Middle East with Western Europe and inside EU.

But, of course, that all remains to be seen...


----------



## bogdymol

^^ You will always encounter queues on DN7 near Arad, Deva - Orastie, Sebes, Sibiu (just few more days because the crash barriers are shiny  ) and Ramnicu Valcea (sometimes). 

As for the fuel consumption, you can always stick behind a truck at 90 km/h on the motorway and you will get the fuel consumption that the car producer declares. If you can't resist going that slow it means that you can afford a higher fuel consumption.


----------



## madad

bogdymol said:


> ^^ You will always encounter queues on DN7 near Arad, Deva - Orastie, Sebes, Sibiu (just few more days because the crash barriers are shiny  ) and Ramnicu Valcea (sometimes).
> 
> As for the fuel consumption, you can always stick behind a truck at 90 km/h on the motorway and you will get the fuel consumption that the car producer declares. If you can't resist going that slow it means that you can afford a higher fuel consumption.


that's funny .. hehehe ... :colgate:


----------



## luci203

from this pic, the only sections with over 16k are:

Bucuresti-Ploiesti-Predeal, Bucuresti-Pitesti and some short sections around big cities.

@baiazid:
the trafic on Valcea-Sibiu look very heavy, because of that hard road (only 1x1, hills and valleys, lot of tight curves, continues line, etc) but the number of cars is not that high.

If you have a better (corect) pic or something, please post.



Baiazid said:


> Bear also in mind that this road is the main link of Bulgaria, Turkey and Middle East with Western Europe and inside EU.
> 
> But, of course, that all remains to be seen...


No, the main link is CX (Istambul-Sofia-Belgrad-and so) - not to mention is like 80-90% finished motorway.


----------



## panda80

Baiazid said:


> As for the ROI for the motorway Pitesti - Sibiu, yes, I'm sure an investor can have a profitable investment out of it, including maintenance. Bear also in mind that this road is the main link of Bulgaria, Turkey and Middle East with Western Europe and inside EU.
> 
> But, of course, that all remains to be seen...


If it was so, the investors would have pressured the romanian government they want to invest in that motorway long time ago, and it was ready by now...Why a government won't accept a PPP if it has no obligations? Regarding fuel consumption, I suggest you to look at your car computer and compare the motorway and no motorway sections.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Although motorway speed consumes more fuel than national road speed, you can rarely drive 90 km/h for 100 km in a row. If you'll pass through towns, traffic lights or roundabouts, your consumption grows, so motorway speed, being more constant for longer distances, can eventually result in a lower fuel consumption. If time is also a consideration, for example for business trips, it can quickly offset fuel consumption and tolls.

For example, if your fee is € 40 per hour, and you have two options;

* motorway: 6 liters fuel, 1 hour, € 4 toll
* highway: 5 liters fuel, 1.5 hour, toll free

Then you'll see the motorway is cheaper, because you save € 20 in working time, but the extra cost of tolls and fuel is only some € 5. This means the motorway is € 15 cheaper.


----------



## luci203

panda80 said:


> If it was so, the investors would have pressured the romanian government they want to invest in that motorway long time ago, and it was ready by now...Why a government won't accept a PPP if it has no obligations?


or why did they droped Comarnic-Brasov, even with 180 million a year from the government?

because the trafic is bigger on Prahova Valey than Olt Valey, so even better to colect money (also I belive is shorter, and the terain more easy, so it will be cheaper) :dunno:



ChrisZwolle said:


> For example, if your fee is € 40 per hour, and you have two options;
> 
> * motorway: 6 liters fuel, 1 hour, € 4 toll
> * highway: 5 liters fuel, 1.5 hour, toll free
> 
> Then you'll see the motorway is cheaper, because you save € 20 in working time, but the extra cost of tolls and fuel is only some € 5. This means the motorway is € 15 cheaper.


:hilarious

what driver do you think earn € 40 per hour in Romania? :lol:

40 x 8 x 5 x 4 ~ 6400 € a month (26.880 ron) 

average driver (not from Bucharest) recive let's say 1680 ron a month. (400 € and I'm generous)


----------



## panda80

ChrisZwolle said:


> Although motorway speed consumes more fuel than national road speed, you can rarely drive 90 km/h for 100 km in a row. If you'll pass through towns, traffic lights or roundabouts, your consumption grows, so motorway speed, being more constant for longer distances, can eventually result in a lower fuel consumption. If time is also a consideration, for example for business trips, it can quickly offset fuel consumption and tolls.
> 
> For example, if your fee is € 40 per hour, and you have two options;
> 
> * motorway: 6 liters fuel, 1 hour, € 4 toll
> * highway: 5 liters fuel, 1.5 hour, toll free
> 
> Then you'll see the motorway is cheaper, because you save € 20 in working time, but the extra cost of tolls and fuel is only some € 5. This means the motorway is € 15 cheaper.


Yes, you are right, and I agree with you 100%. I just commented on the fact that fuel consumption on a motorway is smaller, and on the fact that romanians will choose to drive on motorway if high tolls are implemented. I, for example, always choose the motorway if it's less time costly and the toll is reasonable, but many romanians won't. Very few earn the sums of money you are talking about.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

luci203 said:


> :hilarious
> 
> what driver do you think earn € 40 per hour in Romania? :lol:
> 
> 40 x 8 x 5 x 4 ~ 6400 € a month (26.880 ron) average driver (not from Bucharest) recive 1500 ron a month.


Or maybe you should've read my post more carefully...

I didn't say wage, but fee. The fee your company bills for your services. In the Netherlands, € 40 per hour is mainly for low-income jobs like bicycle repair guys, house painters, etc. They don't earn € 40 per hour, but more like € 10 per hour. The rest is overhead cost.

For example, if someone from Sibiu attends a business meeting in Bucuresti, he or she has to drive there during company time, with a billing fee of € 40 per hour, even though he or she is not a driver by profession and may only make € 10 per hour in gross income.

Another example; the fee my boss asks for my services is around 5 times my gross income...


----------



## cinxxx

I drove my Dacia Logan on various national roads, my avg was 6.6L/100km. When driving Timisoara-Viena and back, it rose to something like 7.6L/100km, not such a big increase, but the comfort of driving on motorway and the time saving were worth it. Anyway, you don't drive on the motorway so much for private interest, if you drive less than 100km, you can use the normal highway also, but if you want to go more, it's logical to use the safer and quicker way.


----------



## panda80

cinxxx said:


> I drove my Dacia Logan on various national roads, my avg was 6.6L/100km. When driving Timisoara-Viena and back, it rose to something like 7.6L/100km, not such a big increase, but the comfort of driving on motorway and the time saving were worth it. Anyway, you don't drive on the motorway so much for private interest, if you drive less than 100km, you can use the normal highway also, but if you want to go more, it's logical to use the safer and quicker way.


So...like I said, about 1l/100km difference. Indeed the comfort of using the motorway and the time economy worth going on the motorway, I totally agree with all of you on this matter.


----------



## luci203

ChrisZwolle said:


> Or maybe you should've read my post more carefully...
> 
> I didn't say wage, but fee. The fee your company bills for your services. In the Netherlands, € 40 per hour is mainly for low-income jobs like bicycle repair guys, house painters, etc. They don't earn € 40 per hour, but more like € 10 per hour. The rest is overhead cost.
> 
> For example, if someone from Sibiu attends a business meeting in Bucuresti, he or she has to drive there during company time, with a billing fee of € 40 per hour, even though he or she is not a driver by profession and may only make € 10 per hour in gross income.
> 
> Another example; the fee my boss asks for my services is around 5 times my gross income...


I don't know how is in Netherlands, but here, No one thake this kind of money... 

Yes, for people attending business meetings, the toll is no object... time is money... but they are a few... the swarm of cars running the country, are small delivery guys in pick-up trucks or even smaller cars, with 400 € wage on month, or other kind of these services. erase everything that you know about the normal situation in the west.

2 give u an example of how the typical owner (and employer) think, I will give u a personal example.

I had to go in a "business trip" (transport something with a pick-up van) an my boss, told me that I could sleep in the car for the night, so he won't have to pay a motel, and give me half of the money. (to hell with the safety, when I turn back, because of the poor rest) When I refused, he told me that all drivers do that... for a little cash more... so, please clear your mind of any logical thing that happen in the west... :lol:

belive me, if the romanian can spare 5 € they will do that (50% of them any way)


----------



## Baiazid

@luci203, it seems to me your talking out of a limited experience and based mostly on presumptions that only make sens to you. What Chriss sais it's how people managing companies, either big or small, think. People driving company cars - which makes most of the interurban traffic - are under constant pessure to get there as fast as possible. You're talking about the very few remaining people which use their car as an umbrela, driving it only when it rains and on Sunday. But that's not the main traffic, despite your claim of being at leat 50%. You should really drive more and see what's happening for real on the roads.

Now, the chart you've posted is a rough estimate for 2015. I don't know when it was made and what was the base. However, the results of the traffic count in 2005, when Romania only had ~3.5 million vehicles were very close to the estimates in your chart. I seriously doubt that in 2007/2008, when the leasing market was at 2 bln. EUR and when Romania reached 5 mln. vehicles, out of which 4.2 mln. were cars, the traffic chart was quite the same. Actually, I bet the traffic values were significantly above your chart. But, there were no counts made that year. Therefore, maybe your chart with estimates for 2015 is based on the 2005 count, which would obviously be wrong.

Currently, The National Road Company is performing a new traffic count, all year arround. We'll see next year the results.

Till then, you're pointing out senslessly that Ploiesti - Brasov has a very high MZA (Media Zilnica Anuala = Yearly Daily Average). You're actually proving my point. Ploiesti - Brasov peeks (was peaking) at >50,000 cars / day during the weekends, then it was dropping as low as 3,000 cars / day during the working days, thus giving a high yearly averrage. On the other hand, Pitesti -Ramnicu Valcea - Sibiu, as transit route and less touristical route, has a constant traffic.

But, again, the traffic should be considered in the development perspective of Romania. Should the works start on Pitesti - Sibiu tomorrow, the eraliest we could use the motorway would be 2014-2015. The investor would then have to get his money back + the profit between 2015 - 2045. What do you think? Would your kid afford 4-5-10 EUR / 100 km in 2035? Would you?! Would then the investor get his money back?!

@panda, your opinion is totally wrong, about investors pressuring for having access to motorway construction in Romania. All the contructors know that at some point, Romania will start major investments in infrastructure. So they keep an eye on it. Till then, their money are busy elsewhere. They don't have to scratch the door in Bucharest. However, if the goverment opens the door to such investments, investors will come.


----------



## luci203

Baiazid said:


> @luci203, it seems to me your talking out of a limited experience and based mostly on presumptions that only make sens to you.


No, it was an example of "limited personal experience", but the mindset is general.

Most of the companies in romania are small and medium, for wich every penny they can squeeze count, for both owner and employer. Same thing for average "umbrela" driver.

Bottom line, again... if the romanian can spare 5 € they will do that (50% of them anyway) 

P.S.
and about the chart... pleas post a more corect one, or shut up... :lol:

I doubt they did that prediction considering that the auto park will remain the same... be sure they take into acount a semnificant increase (maybe they where even optimist, not taking into acount the financial chrisis) remember 2006 was a "booming year" (look better is 2006, not 2005)

Let's say this: if they build it with no payment every year from the government (becayse it will be profitable on it's own, and who would wanna miss such a big oportunity to make a lot of money) you win, and if they will recive a lagre sum of money every year I win.


----------



## nenea_hartia

*New pics of Sibiu bypass:*

1) Section B (Vectra Service)


















2) The roundabout in DN1/DN7


















3) Section A - Calea Guşteriţei overpass (JV Max Bogl/Geiger/Contram)










































And this one is dedicated to Radi :lol::


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Those are the shiniest crash barriers I have ever seen. Did you protect you eyes with sun glasses?


----------



## luci203

^^ did they finished pouring the last layer on the bridge over the south rail (Selimbar)?

I was monday on it, and I had to take a detour on that spot... the rest of it I was able to drive it all the way.


----------



## nenea_hartia

bogdymol said:


> ^^ Those are the shiniest crash barriers I have ever seen. Did you protect you eyes with sun glasses?


:lol:



luci203 said:


> ^^ did they finished pouring the last layer on the bridge over the south rail (Selimbar)?
> 
> I was monday on it, and I had to take a detour on that spot... the rest of it I was able to drive it all the way.


Not yet, they were still working on it.


----------



## neaguionutu

If anyone has photos of the motorway Bucharest-Ploiesti (A3), post them here on this topic.

Thank you so much!
Good day!


----------



## panda80

^^Not very good pictures, from the section between Bucharest bypass and Moara Vlasiei:


----------



## neaguionutu

@panda80, Thank you so much!


----------



## Le Clerk

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Varna-Burgas is part of corridor VIII and Bulgaria is planning a motorway there. Unfortunately, Varna-RO border is planned as a 2x2 national road.


There's a confirmation today from the Road Company that Constanta-Varna was approved by the TEN-T commission following a request lodged by the current transportation minister to the TEN-T authority. They want to run the feasibility study and select a contractor next year and start works for the Constanta-Mangalia section in 2012. :nuts:


----------



## Le Clerk

The National Road company has announced it will tender this week the following sections on Corridor IV:

Nadlac-Arad - 38,8 km - estimated value of EUR 274 million

Timisoara- Lugoj - 35,6 km - estimated value EUR 266 million 

Orastie-Sibiu - 82 km - estimated value EUR 787 million

These are the sections marked in black on the map below:










*Green* - operational

A1 Bucuresti - Pitesti
A2 Bucuresti - Cernavoda
A3 Campia Turzii - Gilau
*Red* - u/c, to be opened in 2011 - 2012

A1 Arad bypass
A1 Arad - Timisoara
A2 Cernavoda - Constanta
A3 Bors - Surpaclu de Barcau
A3 Bucuresti - Ploiesti
A4 Constanta bypass
*Light blue* - Pan European IV corridor sections to be tendered late this year

A1 Arad - Nadlac
A1 Timisoara - Lugoj
A1 Lugoj - Deva (to be tendered next year)
A1 Orastie - Sibiu 
*Dark blue* - A1 Deva - Orastie motorway - awarded to Strabag

Other projects:

*Brown* - A3 Transilvania Motorway awarded to Bechtel (works on this sections haven't started yet)

*Gray* - A3 Comarnic - Brasov motorway (PPP project that failed; to be re-tendered next year)

*Violet* - A1 Sibiu - Pitesti: it might be tendered next year.


So, all in al, next year Romania will have about 500 km of motorway U/C.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Le Clerk said:


> There's a confirmation today from the Road Company that Constanta-Varna was approved by the TEN-T commission following a request lodged by the current transportation minister to the TEN-T authority. They want to run the feasibility study and select a contractor next year and start works for the Constanta-Mangalia section in 2012. :nuts:


Good. That will be good for romanian tourism. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.:cheers:


----------



## neaguionutu

Will you please tell me how many kilometers of highway can be used in Romania?

Thank you very much!


----------



## amst

^^ You know, there is a Romanian sub-forum you can visit for this kind of inquiries. Please: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1291
You will find the answers by taking time and reading the posts.


----------



## alwn

neaguionutu said:


> Will you please tell me how many kilometers of highway can be used in Romania?
> 
> Thank you very much!


Including Sibiu bypass will be aprox 330 km in use


----------



## alwn

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Good. That will be good for romanian tourism. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.:cheers:


for the romanian tourists and for the bulgarian tourism as well


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Tourism does not stop at the last motorway exit though - in fact, it just begins there. A good tourist infrastructure is much more than an excellent motorway network, you need decent campsites, vacation parks, hotels, beaches, supermarkets, bars, restaurants, facilities, etc. 

The main problem for Romania (and many other central European nations) is that many west European tourists will inevitably compare it with long-established mass-tourist countries like France, Spain or Germany. Though Romania has a wide range of tourist potential (cities, beaches, nature, mountains), accommodations and the general atmosphere need to be good as well, which is quite hard to achieve, especially since the demands and expectations of western European tourists are quite high.


----------



## Le Clerk

Tomorrow will be the grand opening of the 17 km of Sibiu motorway by-ass and the 20 km of northern Bucharest would-be expressway.


----------



## Le Clerk

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Good. That will be good for romanian tourism. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.:cheers:


It'll be good for tourism for both Romania and Bulgaria indeed. There's a lot of weekend traffic to the seaside from Bucharest in July and August (as much as 100.000 people mainly from Bucharest drive to the seaside on July and August weekends) and it could increase even more (dramaticaly) once there is a complete motorway. I refused many opportunities to go to the seaside on weekends because of the traffic and the long ques on the existing route.

But, IMO, on top of that, once C IV will be finished, it will atract many Polish and other foreign tourists from Eastern Europe. The Polish tourists have started to return to the Black Sea seaside. I get to see more and more Polish cars and caravans on A2 and A1 during the summer and I think once C IV section in Romania will be ready, more will come. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Tourism does not stop at the last motorway exit though - in fact, it just begins there. A good tourist infrastructure is much more than an excellent motorway network, you need decent campsites, vacation parks, hotels, beaches, supermarkets, bars, restaurants, facilities, etc.
> 
> The main problem for Romania (and many other central European nations) is that many west European tourists will inevitably compare it with long-established mass-tourist countries like France, Spain or Germany. Though Romania has a wide range of tourist potential (cities, beaches, nature, mountains), accommodations and the general atmosphere need to be good as well, which is quite hard to achieve, especially since the demands and expectations of western European tourists are quite high.


The seaside accomodations in Romania are pretty good*, but they are as if not more expensive than in Turkey or Greece, not to mention Bulgaria. Many foreign tourists get to compare various tourist packages and naturaly pick the cheaper. 

(*for example, from my own experience, they are better than in Barcelona and the food is definitelly much, much better - and cheaper).

BTW: I was looking over New Year's Eve vacations and I was not surprised to see vacations in Vienna are cheaper than in Romania's mountains, and I might try spending New Year's Eve in Vienna.


----------



## wyqtor

Le Clerk said:


> BTW: I was looking over New Year's Eve vacations and I was not surprised to see vacations in Vienna are cheaper than in Romania's mountains, and I might try spending New Year's Eve in Vienna.


That's the Romanian mentality, sadly: better to try to rip off the few tourists that do come while offering them a mediocre service, than to fill up the hotel.

We don't have the Alps, we don't have Mt. Olympus near our top sea resort (just a nice refinery), yet our prices are higher than in the countries in which you are certain to have a good time.


----------



## Le Clerk

wyqtor said:


> That's the Romanian mentality, sadly: better to try to rip off the few tourists that do come while offering them a mediocre service, than to fill up the hotel.


Sorry, but I have to disagree. The services are very good in the mountains, yet the demand is extremely high, and so are the prices. It's not about mentality, it's pure economics at stake: a higher demand drives prices up. Try to book a vacation in the Romanian mountains _now_ and you'll certainly not find a free spot anymore. Same goes for the seaside. In July and August occupancy is 100%, including this "crisis" year. I wonder if you ever went into the mountains, cause I go twice a year, and I have always had good service, irrespective of the accommodation I chose. 

As for Greece, the touristic capacities were not filled this summer for example, and the prices went a lot down, also due to the numerous and erratic strikes there. Some friends of mine totally ruined their prepaid vacation due to the strikes of the border police.

Along the same lines of the economic argument, the same accommodation capacities on the Romanian seaside in September costs 5-6 times less than in August. But there are hardly more than say 10% of the tourists in August.


----------



## butar_sebastian

*Arad Bypass...*

As I promised I had finally time to do this... I hope you will enjoy them...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> Tomorrow will be the grand opening of the 17 km of Sibiu motorway by-ass and the 20 km of northern Bucharest would-be expressway.


Any news to confirm this?


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Any news to confirm this?


The Bucharest northern ring was opened today officially, and later on today (about 16:00) there will be the opening of the Sibiu by-pass.


----------



## amst

^^ Well the 20 km Bucharest ring road 2 -> 4 lanes upgrade can't be inaugurated because it isn't finished. I saw the PM this morning at a new bridge on this road which also isn't fully finished saying something about the delays because this sector should have been completed a year ago. 
As for Sibiu, i heard it's snowing..


----------



## Cadîr

amst said:


>


Nu stiu cat de bine arata, dar am incercat ceva


----------



## MHN

^^
Indeed it's missing something 
But it's better like this.


----------



## Le Clerk

OK. Some recent updates from our transportation minister. 


By 2012, there will be 241 km of motorway opened on A1, A3 and A4 (some of which will be opened next year):

*Suplacu de Barcău-Borş (64 km) (A3)
Bucharest-Ploiesti (61 km) (A3)
Timisoara-Arad, incl.Arad by-pass (44 km) (A1)
Cernavodă-Constanţa (50 km) (A1)
Constanta by-pass (22 km) (A4)*


*
The rest of sections on A1 (except Sibiu-Pitesti) will be U/C next year (286 km more to be completed by 2014) .*


----------



## luci203

^^ Cernavodă-Constanţa is *A2*


----------



## Singidunum

*Google includes Romania in Street View*

Highways included :yes:

Let's start with Transfăgărăşan :drool: One more


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeap! Cool stuff! :banana:


----------



## Le Clerk

It seems the EU Commission has accepted to finance another section of Pitesti-Sibiu motorway (20 km, in red on the map below) and the financing contract will be signed on the 15 of this month:



With some luck, works could start next year. :cheers:


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> With some luck, works could start next year. :cheers:


Useless to say that it won't happen.


----------



## and802

^^
there is one thing I do not understand.

you said the contract would be signed on the 15th.
now the question is why you are not so positive about construction works next year.

why is it going to take so much time (in my opinion)?

I thought the biggest issue was always to sign the contract - imagine all permissions you need to to be compliant with/produce/prepare before the contract. 

of course there is another "delay" factor - the weather, but as long as we do not reach 1.0 on Kardashev scale we cannot do much about that.


this is not the first time I can see on Romanian forum you annouce the contract is just about to be signed, but realization is somehow "postponed".

are those contracts "design & build" ? if so, lately you have said a design part usually takes 6 months.

what is all about ?


----------



## Le Clerk

The Gov will sign only the financing agreement with the Commission on the 15. They still need to prepare the tender documentation and (possibly the design) and run the expropriations, run the tender etc.


----------



## and802

ok. next time I need to read posts more carefully - you wrote "financing contract", but I did not take it into consideration ...

so now you are at phase to face all paperwork. good luck.


----------



## nenea_hartia

and802 said:


> this is not the first time I can see on Romanian forum you annouce the contract is just about to be signed, but realization is somehow "postponed".


And unfortunately it won't be for the last time. 



Le Clerk said:


> The Gov will sign only the financing agreement with the Commission on the 15. They still need to prepare the tender documentation and (possibly the design) and run the expropriations, run the tender etc.


Don't forget to add the time to get all necessary permits and finally the construction permit, which usually can take more than one year, and that is possible only if you have the final design. If not...


----------



## x-type

i had no idea that the Cernavoda bridge was tolled! i have found it out today on streetview. what is the fee?


----------



## ionut

x-type said:


> i had no idea that the Cernavoda bridge was tolled! i have found it out today on streetview. what is the fee?


I think 12 RON, something like 2,8 euros.


----------



## bogdymol

It used to be 10 RON and everything was fine because everybody had a 10 RON banknote in the wallet, but last summer after they raised the toll to 12 RON there were huge queues (especially during week-ends).


----------



## and802

bogdymol said:


> It used to be 10 RON and everything was fine because everybody had a 10 RON banknote in the wallet, but last summer after they raised the toll to 12 RON there were huge queues (especially during week-ends).


shit,
nobody told them there is no 12 RON banknote ...
no wait, 
do not tell them anything otherwise they will raise it to 20 RON


----------



## Baiazid

and802 said:


> shit,
> nobody told them there is no 12 RON banknote ...
> no wait,
> do not tell them anything otherwise they will raise it to 20 RON


We have no 20 RON banknote either.:drool: We have 50 RON banknote though... :cheers:


----------



## WB2010

I was very surprised that after the denomination in Romania they didn't introduce 1 leu and 2 lei coins, preferably bi-metallic, in line with the euro coins (and, for example, as in Hungary, where there are bi-metallic 100- and 200-forint coins). In this case it would be much easier to pay the toll


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, but we have plastic money which I love! :rock:


----------



## Le Clerk

Some updates on C IV:

Works on *Deva-Orastie* (in red: 33 km) should start this month, while *Lugoj-Deva* (in pink: 100 km) and *Nadlac-Arad* (in blue: 39 km) have just been tendered, with works to start in early spring (if noone challenges the tender results again):



Rest of colours:

*Motorway sections to be opened by 2012 (241 km on A1, A3 and A4):
Suplacu de Barcău-Borş (64 km) (A3)
Bucharest-Ploiesti (61 km) (A3)
Timisoara-Arad, incl.Arad by-pass (44 km) (A1)
Cernavodă-Constanţa (50 km) (A2)
Constanta by-pass (22 km) (A4)*

*
Remaining to be tendered this year. *

*Green: motorways in use.*


----------



## bozata90

MrAkumana said:


> If you are a EU national you can visit or live on any other EU state without any kind of restrictions (no time limit, nothing), regardless of your country being part of the schengen zone or not. example : a French citizen can visit or live in the UK (which is not part of schengen and won't be in the near future) without any restrictions. A romanian can can visit or live in Finland without any restrictions.
> 
> What there is, however, is still some limitations on work permits for certain of the newest EU members on some of the oldest EU members (but not on all of them, as each one can choose what to do). When a new member joins the EU, the older member states can choose to limit their acess to work permits for up to 7 years. Most of the time the limitations are just an increase of bureocracy in order for the company to be able to contract the EU citizen from a new member state.


That is not true...theoretically. You only have right to stay and live in the country for 90 days. After this you will have to leave its borders and then return (on the same day, if you want...). Also - when getting a job, you have to register and do some other formalities as well. And, finally, there is that restriction for new countries.


----------



## eucitizen

bozata90 said:


> That is not true...theoretically. You only have right to stay and live in the country for 90 days. After this you will have to leave its borders and then return (on the same day, if you want...). Also - when getting a job, you have to register and do some other formalities as well. And, finally, there is that restriction for new countries.


The 90 days is just a formality. After that limit you might ask, but you are not obliged, for a residence permit, which in most cases is a pure formality, depending on the purpose. The restricitons for new EU citizens regards only the work permits, the freedom of movements is totally granted. If you can proof of minimum means you can ask for a residence permit everywhere you like, even if you don't work or study.
Moreover the ECJ rulings and the last directive on free movement of people state that an EU country can kick a citizen of another member country out only for public order, public security and public health, which are quite restricted and hard to abuse. Therefore the country has to proof why that citizen is dangerous, otherwise risks to violate his rights and to be sued.
If the citizens would know better their rights , countries would be more careful in abusing. Anyway I suspect that most of the time the local police officers are quite igonrant about the rights of EU citizens.


----------



## bozata90

In my country, Bulgaria, even the judges are a bit ignorant about the acquis (that makes the story a lot easier for the good barristers ), not to speak about policeman. I suggest that we end the off-topic...


----------



## waddler

MrAkumana said:


> If you are a EU national you can visit or live on any other EU state without any kind of restrictions (no time limit, nothing), regardless of your country being part of the schengen zone or not. example : a French citizen can visit or live in the UK (which is not part of schengen and won't be in the near future) without any restrictions. A romanian can can visit or live in Finland without any restrictions.


You're right there. When I crossed the border, in both Hungary, by car, and France, by air, I only used my ID card, and they didn't registered my time of arrival and I haven't got any kind sticker on it, basically nobody records the time when you arrive and nobody tells you when you should leave, if Romanian citizens were indeed restricted to 90 days, they would've needed a sort of visa or something.



MrAkumana said:


> What there is, however, is still some limitations on work permits for certain of the newest EU members on some of the oldest EU members (but not on all of them, as each one can choose what to do). When a new member joins the EU, the older member states can choose to limit their acess to work permits for up to 7 years. Most of the time the limitations are just an increase of bureocracy in order for the company to be able to contract the EU citizen from a new member state.


Yeah, that's also true, *BUT*, even if Romania would join schengen, let's say tomorrow, those working restrictions in some of the countries would still be up till 2012, it's a totally different thing, as shown here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_movement_for_workers#Free_movement_rights_of_nationals_of_new_member_states


----------



## Le Clerk

New cable-stayed overpass getting ready for opening for Bucharest's ringroad:



ionut said:


> sursa


----------



## blinski

The perspective has given it some majesty


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

blinski said:


> The perspective has given it some majesty


I think it's majestic from any perspective:cheers:


----------



## ionut

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> I think it's majestic from any perspective:cheers:


The lighting is not finished yet, nor the bridge itself. We'll keep you guys posted, we're glad you like it. Feel free to drop by and try it yourselves. :lol:

:cheers:


----------



## luci203

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> I think it's majestic from any perspective:cheers:


Yeah... a real behemoth... :lol:










P.S.
How long is the main span?


----------



## nenea_hartia

Bypass Arad - pics made today of the bridge over river Mureş:


----------



## Sabanban

How many km of motorway is operational in Romania?
How many km is under construction?


----------



## waddler

Sabanban said:


> How many km of motorway is operational in Romania?


Only 338 km


> How many km is under construction?





Le Clerk said:


> Some updates on C IV:
> 
> Works on *Deva-Orastie* (in red: 33 km) should start this month, while *Lugoj-Deva* (in pink: 100 km) and *Nadlac-Arad* (in blue: 39 km) have just been tendered, with works to start in early spring (if noone challenges the tender results again):
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of colours:
> 
> *Motorway sections to be opened by 2012 (241 km on A1, A3 and A4):
> Suplacu de Barcău-Borş (64 km) (A3)
> Bucharest-Ploiesti (61 km) (A3)
> Timisoara-Arad, incl.Arad by-pass (44 km) (A1)
> Cernavodă-Constanţa (50 km) (A2)
> Constanta by-pass (22 km) (A4)*
> 
> *
> Remaining to be tendered this year. *
> 
> *Green: motorways in use.*


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Well, the map is not accurate. Only one third of Lugoj-Deva is tendered. Instead Timişoara-Lugoj and Orăştie-Sibiu are both tendered.
And of course, Le Clerk is very optimistic like usual , hoping some works could start on those sections in early spring, since there is no technical design yet.


----------



## waddler

^^ Hm, yup, you're right, he did ask for U/C sections after all. OK, the only real U/C motorways, AFAIK, are:

Constanta bypass (the round dark green looking round thingy @ the Black Sea)
Bucharest - Ploiesti (the dark green section N of Bucharest)
Arad - Timisoara (the dark green section in the W)

And that little piece of motorway in the NW, near Oradea, which I know nothing about, maybe paper_dude can tell you more.

As for the U/C projects that will never, EVER be done till you turn 80 years old, I'd say:

The rest of A2
A4 Constanta-Bulgaria
Aaaand, of course, everything else there is left :cheers:

(Ok, I admit, I was kidding about the never part, I don't know many things about those sections)


----------



## panda80

Finished sections:
A1 Bucharest-Pitesti 111km
A1 Sibiu bypass 17km
A2 Bucharest-Cernavoda 152km
A3 Campia Turzii-Gilau 51km
Total 331km

U/C sections
A1 Arad-Timisoara and Arad bypass 44km
A2 Cernavoda-Constanta 51km
A3 Bucharest-Ploiesti 55km
A3 Suplacu de Barcau-Bors 64km
A4 Constanta bypass 22km
Total aprox. 236km 

To start construction this spring:
A1 Deva-Orastie 32km


----------



## ionut

^^ panda, you forgot A4 Constanta bypass (23 km I think), under construction, will be finished next year for sure.


----------



## panda80

ionut said:


> ^^ panda, you forgot A4 Constanta bypass (23 km I think), under construction, will be finished next year for sure.


Thanks, edited. So in about 2 years we will almost double our motorway network.


----------



## ionut

panda80 said:


> Thanks, edited. *So in about 2 years we will almost double our motorway network.*


Yup, that's the plan. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Transport Ministry not adverse to Bechtel's financing some highway segments*
> 
> Date: 03-02-2011
> 
> 
> The Ministry of Transport will conclude at the end of February talks with Transylvania highway builder Bechtel, for establishing clear-cut costs, as well as the segments that will be built in the next period, Minister of Transport Anca Boagiu on Wednesday told Agerpres.
> 
> 'We are in talks with Bechtel. We will not kick off works on any new segment before we define the technical and economic details in the contracts. We have a team that assesses the works carried out so far, and when all the details related primarily to costs - because this is a target cost contract - will have been established, we will resume talks on whether we start new segments and who is to provide the financing, we do not oppose the idea that that they finance the respective segments themselves. The condition is that we work under a contract that complies with European requirements,' said Boagiu.
> 
> The Minister said that she understands the need for this project, but *gets admonished by Brussels authorities over the contract and its impact on the state budget. *
> 
> 'As a Minister I cannot accept that we carry on with a contract *I am being slammed for whenever I travel to Brussels because it is budget black hole*, but I can neither contest the need for this highway. I hope that we conclude contract revision talks by the time the winter is over so that we can make a decision for the next period,' concluded the Minister of Transport. Bechtel has already announced that it would lay off over 600 employees this year for lack of workfront.
> 
> Overall, the Transylvania highway running between Bors and Brasov (country north-west to country center) will be 415 km long, of which over 55 km of bridges and viaducts, 94 walkways 58 cross-passages and 16 road hubs. The first 42 km of the motorway between Turda and Gilau, near the city of Cluj, were opened to traffic on December 1, 2009, followed by the rest of the section till Campia Turzii in November 2010.
> 
> Given the current budgetary restrictions, the authorities and the American contractor are scrambling to find solutions for continuing works on the Bors - Targu Mures highway section.


 Source


----------



## waddler

panda80 said:


> U/C sections
> A1 Arad-Timisoara and Arad bypass 44km
> *A2 Cernavoda-Constanta 51km*
> A3 Bucharest-Ploiesti 55km
> *A3 Suplacu de Barcau-Bors 64km*
> A4 Constanta bypass 22km
> Total aprox. 236km


Are ALL of these really U/C? wow  I should visit the infrastructure section more often.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ You should. 

In other related news today:



> *PM Emil Boc invited China to invest in Comarnic – Brasov and Sibiu – Pitesti motorways*
> 
> Vineri, 4 februarie 2011, 16:51 English | Business
> 
> PM Boc invited Chinese businessmen to invest in Romania in a series of projects that will be conducted in a public-private partnership, including Comarnic Brasov and the Sibiu – Pitesti motorways. The offer was launched during a meeting between the PM and representatives of the Chinese state, to mark the new Chinese year.


 Source


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Better sooner than later! Those motorways are vital to improve travel times and winter reliability in the Carpathian Mountains.


----------



## imbee

are they working on the pojects at the moment? I heard its very cold in romania these days


----------



## bogdymol

imbee said:


> are they working on the pojects at the moment? I heard its very cold in romania these days


I can tell you that last week I saw that they were working a little bit at the Mures Bridge part of Arad bypass motorway.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Better sooner than later! Those motorways are vital to improve travel times and winter reliability in the Carpathian Mountains.


One big step to the _Moon_, but there are many other steps until we can see works on any of the segments. Let's see what the Chinese have to say anyway.


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Probably nothing. I believe we're talking about another political soap balloon.
And about A3, I very like that title _Transport Ministry not adverse to Bechtel's financing some highway segments_ :fiddle:. Wow! the public says, "look, Bechtel already made the offer and the Ministry is not adverse of the idea!! Great!!" But of course, they didn't, 'cause they are very happy with their present contract with the Romanian state.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ It's a diplomatic rewording of the fact that the Gov discussed with Bechtel the possibility of financing the works, of course.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Quick question: Is it correct that they use SNV Regular as the font for Romanian signage?


----------



## SeanT

"SNV Regular" ?


----------



## bogdymol

@Chris: I searched on the net for the font type we use on our road signs, but I coudn't find anything 

A2 motorway, Romania:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Romanian font:









Belgian SNV:

168 Binnenring Charleroi by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## Le Clerk

Hi everybody! Long time no talk here. Seems the Chinese are coming with 2 state companies to Romania after the invitation by the PM to invest in PPPs. First announced points of interest are Pitesti-Sibiu and Bucharest inner motorway (the ring inside the actual ring, i.e. not A0, which is going to be outside the current ring). For the second project, the announced investment is close to EUR 1 billion.


----------



## and802

^^^^I like your optimism...

just let me tell you that Chinese guys seem to be running late with one A2 stretch in Poland. although I do think Chinese people are well skilled (and rich). they are still not enough experienced with buliding motorways in Europe. they do it fine in China, but this is different story.


----------



## ionutzyankoo

Yesterday the Romanian Company for Roads and Motorways opened the bids for 2 sections of motorways on the Pan-European corridor 4. 

The companies that submitted proposals are the following: (some of them may be desqualified at a later stage due to various technical reasons)

Nadlac-Arad

Lot 1 (22,2 km, 114 mil. euro)

1. Azvi - Puentes - Straco - Grusamar - Specialist Consulting SRL - Incitec SRL

2. Tirrena Scavi - Condotte - Cossi

3. Doprastav - CCCF Timişoara

4. Romstrade - MonteAdriano - Donrep Construct

5. OHL - Labra - Copisa

6. Astaldi - Euroconstruct - AstalRom

7. Strabag Romania - Confort


Lot 2 (16,6 km, 120 mil. euro)

1. Impresa Pizzarotti - Impregilo - Pomponio

2. Alpine

3. Spedition UMB - Tehnostrade - Carena

4. Porr - Hidroconstrucţia

5. Vega - Selina - Consitrans

6. Aprivi a- Soares da Costa

7. Delta ACM - Azvirt

8. Viarom – Vectra – Betacons

Timisoara – Lugoj

Lot 1 km 44+500 - km 54+000 (9,5 km), 266,55 milioane lei

1. Straco – Azvi - Studio Corona, 

2. UMB – Tehnostrade - Carena, 

3. Doprastav - CCCF Timişoara, 

4. Vega – Selina - Consitrans, 

5. Balzola - Rover Alcisa sa - Puentes, 

6. Magenta – Assignia – Simarc - Specialist Consulting srl, 

7. Confort – MonteAdriano - Viaponte Projectos e Consultoria de Engenharia


Lot 2 54+000 - km 79+625 (25,62 km), 611,88 milioane lei

1.	Strabag 

2.	Impresa Pizzarotti – Impregilo - Pomponio, 

3.	Tirrena Scavi - Condotte-Cossi, 

4.	FCC Construction, 

5.	Copisa – OHL - Soares da Costa, 

6.	Lena - Gabriel Couto - Amandio Carvalho - Tehnologica Radion – Rosas - Arcadis, 

7.	Max Boegl – Astaldi – Euroconstruct – Tancrad - Primacons, 

8.	Viarom – Vectra - Tractebel

9.	SCCF Iasi – Colas - Egis

Today, the bids for two more sections will be opened,


----------



## madad

I am very happy to see that two of the main sections are actually spited in sub-sections not longer the 25 km. In this way, maybe the companies which will build the highway could probably manage there time, people and funds much better.

Hope to see the highway ready soon!

Safe drive to everyone!


----------



## Le Clerk

A price of an average of EUR 6 million/km is not bad at all. Let's see who will be the winners. :cheers:

Other sections from C IV will be opened today.


----------



## Le Clerk

All offers for the sections between Nadlac and Sibiu have now been opened. 
Here are the main bidders:



> *Orăştie-Sibiu - 82 km*
> 
> Lot 1
> Tehnologica Radion-Gabriel Couto-Amandio Carvalho-Lena -Rosas-Arcadis
> SBI International Holdings
> Strabag Romania
> 
> Lot 2
> Straco-Studio Corona
> UMB-Tehnostrade-Carena
> Razel-Egis
> Porr-Hidroconstrucţia
> Doprastav-Cominco-Alfa 04
> Shapir-Aktor
> Max Boegl-Geiger-Tancrad-Primacons
> MonteAdriano-Romstrade
> 
> Lot 3
> Impresa Pizzarott-Concefa
> FCC-Alpine
> Ideconsa-Peyber Hispanica-OHL
> Azvirt-Delta ACM
> Impregilo
> FIP Industriale-Balzola
> 
> Lot 4
> Tirrena Scavi-Condotte-Cossi
> Secol-STE-Toto
> J&P Avax
> Copisa-Aprivia
> Astaldi-Euroconstruct-AstalRom
> Eureca





> *Lugoj-Deva - 99 km*
> 
> Impresa Pizzarotti-Pomponio
> Tirrena Scavi-Condotte-Cossi
> FCC Construction
> OHL-Copisa-Rubau
> Impregilo
> Astaldi-Euroconstruct-AstalRom
> Aktor-Shapir
> Strabag-Straco Grup





> *Timisoara-Lugoj - 36 km*
> 
> Lot 1
> 
> Straco-Azvi-Studio Corona
> UMB-Tehnostrade-Carena
> Doprastav-CCCF Timisoara
> Vega-Selina-Consitrans
> Balzola-Rover Alcisa sa-Puentes
> Magenta-Assignia-Simarc-Specialist Consulting srl
> Eureca
> Confort-MonteAdriano-Viaponte Projectos e Consultoria de Engenharia
> 
> Lot 2
> 
> Impresa Pizzarotti-Impregilo-Pomponio
> Tirrena Scavi-Condotte-Cossi
> FCC Construction
> Copisa-OHL- Soares da Costa
> Lena-Gabriel Couto-Amandio Carvalho-Tehnologica Radion-Rosas-Arcadis
> Max Boegl-Astaldi-Euroconstruct-Tancrad-Primacons
> Viarom-Vectra-Tractebel
> Strabag
> SCCF Iasi-Colas-Egis





> *Nadlac-Arad - 39 km*
> 
> Lot 1
> 
> Azvi-Puentes-Straco-Grusamar-Specialist Consulting SRL-Incitec SRL
> Tirrena Scavi-Condotte-Cossi
> Doprastav-CCCF Timisoara
> Romstrade-MonteAdriano-Donrep Construct
> OHL-Labra-Copisa
> Astaldi-Euroconstruct-AstalRom
> Strabag Romania-Confort
> 
> Lot 2
> 
> Impresa Pizzarotti-Impregilo-Pomponio
> Alpine
> UMB-Tehnostrade-Carena
> Porr-Hidroconstructia
> Vega-Selina-Consitrans
> Aprivia-Soares da Costa
> Delta ACM-Azvirt
> Viarom-Vectra-Betacops


*Winners will be announced early next week. *


----------



## Le Clerk

> *22 km from Sibiu-Pitesti highway to be built with European money*
> 
> When "Transport" Operational Programme was established by the EU Commission, there were set also the projects be completed. They concerned motorway sections on Corridor IV, some sectors of the railway network to increased capacity to 160 km per hour, plus a few belts and work like small railways stations, culverts and bridges.
> 
> "This funding priority is Corridor IV, but these projects are not restrictive. The 4.5 billion euros can go on other projects on Corridor IV", said Serban Cucu, Director General of Management Authority Sectoral Operational Programme "Transport".
> 
> The last tenders for the rehabilitation of national roads the documentation was made better and the surprise was that prices were much lower.
> 
> "With the money left, we have agreed with the Commission on other projects. Some belts as a priority as well as the 22 km motorway from Sibiu to Pitesti. "


Source in Romanian

Hopefully, this month, when the Chinese companies will come to Romania, they will sign for the rest of the Sibiu-Pitesti stretch.


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> ^^^^I like your optimism...
> 
> just let me tell you that Chinese guys seem to be running late with one A2 stretch in Poland. although I do think Chinese people are well skilled (and rich). they are still not enough experienced with buliding motorways in Europe. they do it fine in China, but this is different story.


I agree, but even if there is some delay, you still have a contract and financing for the stretch with the Chinese, while otherwise there would be no work there, right?


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Could you, please, next time add where the companies are from? I think other users might be interested in this also.


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> Wow that sucks! It was supposed to open in 2012, right? It's the easternmost section of A2?


It's not exactly the easternmost section of A2, but the extension of existing A2. Colas had Cernavoda - Medgidia section which was supposed to be completed half-profile this year, and full profile next year, and the easternmost section of A2 is Medgidia - Constanta.

Anyway, it sucks.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Wow that sucks! It was supposed to open in 2012, right? It's the easternmost section of A2?


It was supposed to open this year. The new deadline is 2013 at the earliest.


----------



## Zagor666

I was in Constanta 1991,cant wait to travel there again over the new highways and see what changed in 20 years :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

Welcome back! :cheers:

Some updates on Constanta motorway by-pass, mainly works on overpasses:




cosinus1982 said:


> UPDATE SUPRATRAVERSARE DN 3 VALU (CONSTANTA BYPASS) 11.04.2011 PT. 1





cosinus1982 said:


> UPDATE SUPRATRAVERSARE DN 3 VALU (CONSTANTA BYPASS) 11.04.2011 PT. 2


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ Cool!
> 
> *Nadlac-Arad*
> Lot 1(22,2 km): Tirrena Scavi – Condotte – Cossi (all IT)
> Lot 2(16,6 km): Pizzarotti (IT) – Impreglio (IT) – Pomponio (RO)
> 
> *Timișoara – Lugoj*
> Lot 1 (9,5 km): Confort (RO) - Monte Adriano (P) - Viaponte Projectos e Consultoria de Engenharia (P)
> Lot 2 (25,6 km): FCC Construccion (ES)
> 
> *Lugoj - Deva*
> Lot 1 (27,4 km): Aktor (GR) :bash: - Shapir Structures (IS)
> 
> *Orastie - Sibiu*
> Lot 1 (24,1 km): Strabag (AU)
> Lot 2 (19,7 km): Max Boegl (D) – Geiger (D) – Tancrad (RO) – Primacons (RO)
> Lot 3 (22,1 km): Ideconsa - Peyber Hispanica - OHL (ES all)
> Lot 4 (16,1 km): Astaldi (IT) - Euroconstruct (RO) - AstalRom (RO)
> 
> A few Romanian companies there.
> 
> All in all, we'll have over 500 km of motorway U/C this year, most of it with EU money, and all to be delivered within the coming 2-3 years. That will also trigger a positive kick for the economy. Cement plants are already upgrading their production capacities along C IV. Now only if a deal or two could be pulled off with the Chinese for Comarnic-Brasov or Sibiu-Pitesti.


And the official winners are:

*Nadlac-Arad*
Lot 1(22,2 km): Romstrade (RO) – Monteadriano Engenharia e Construcao (PT) – Donep Construct (RO) - EUR 120 m ~ EUR 5.4m/km
Lot 2(16,6 km): Alpine Bau GmbH (D) - EUR 102 m ~ EUR 6.3m/km

*Timișoara – Lugoj*
Lot 1 (9,5 km): Spedition UMB SRL (RO) – Tehnostrade SRL (RO) – Carena SpA Impresa di Costruzioni (IT) - EUR 52 m ~ EUR 5.4m/km
Lot 2 (25,6 km): irrena Scavi SpA – Societa Italiana per Condotte d’Acqua SpA – Cossi Costruzioni SpA (all IT) - EUR 110 m ~ EUR 4.4m/km

*Lugoj - Deva*
Lot 1 (27,4 km): Tirrena Scavi SpA – Societa Italiana per Condotte d’Acqua SpA – Cossi Construzioni SpA (all IT) - EUR 154 m ~ EUR 5.7m/km

*Orastie - Sibiu*
Lot 1 (24,1 km): Strabag (AU) - EUR 125 m ~ EUR 5.2m/km
Lot 2 (19,7 km): Straco Grup SRL (RO) - Studio Corona SRL Civil Engineering (RO) - EUR 78 m ~ EUR 4m/km
Lot 3 (22,1 km): Impregilo SpA (IT) - EUR 151 m ~ EUR 6.8m/km
Lot 4 (16,1 km): Astaldi (IT) - Euroconstruct (RO) - AstalRom (RO) - EUR 142 m ~ EUR 8.8m/km

If all these are going smoothly in the coming months, Romania will turn into a motorways yard in the coming 2-3 years.  :cheers:


----------



## rorise1

The prices for some sectors are too small. I'm afraid "the Colas phenomenon" will repeat.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The financial crisis has depressed construction prices significantly in the last 2 - 3 years. In Poland some projects are up to 60% cheaper than budgeted.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ That's true!

"Colas segment" collapsed because of arheological issues which made it impossible to work on some sections, not because of the price. 75% of the motorway section route needs to be moved now, which is quite a mess!


----------



## cornel001

Le Clerk said:


> If all these are going smoothly in the coming months, Romania will turn into a motorways yard in the coming 2-3 years.  :cheers:


If not, will turn into an archaeological yard :nuts:


----------



## rorise1

@ChrisZwolle: Some sectors are won with a bid of 60-70% of the project budget. When you speak about Romania, please don't make a comparison with any other country in Europe. Nobody respects the terms of the project (time or money) here. Maybe it would have been better to consider the previous collaborations with the State.


@Le Clerk: This is not the first highway with archeological issues but I don't want to make a comparison with other countries. If the sector of 25% of the project(the part without archeological problems) had been completed so far, nobody would have said something bad about them. Is much simple to quit. I consider it is imperative to sanction the companies which don't respect the contract. Anyway Colas is in collapse.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Colas has already been sanctioned by the contract termination. There is also a claim of over 7 million Euros against them. 

As for the project budgets, these are strict and it's not that easy anymore to increase the budget. It is also capped at 30% AFAIK.


----------



## danielstan

The budget for Colas has become over night 'strict', while the budget for Basarab overpass in Bucharest has doubled in 5 years (last additional contract was 1 month ago for 17 milion euros).
And there are winners from the 6th position (relatively to the price asked) for some highways segments of the last auctions for A1 (http://www.romanialibera.ro/exclusi...-o-licitatie-de-1-miliard-de-euro-222450.html).

Colas case is, in fact, a retribution payed to French politicians for opposing Romania entering Schengen space.


----------



## Qtya

Le Clerk said:


> If all these are going smoothly in the coming months, Romania will turn into a motorways yard in the coming 2-3 years.  :cheers:


^^Niceee! kay: How long will the Romanian motorway system be, when these sections are inaugurated?


----------



## ionutzyankoo

danielstan said:


> The budget for Colas has become over night 'strict', while the budget for Basarab overpass in Bucharest has doubled in 5 years (last additional contract was 1 month ago for 17 milion euros).
> And there are winners from the 6th position (relatively to the price asked) for some highways segments of the last auctions for A1 (http://www.romanialibera.ro/exclusi...-o-licitatie-de-1-miliard-de-euro-222450.html).
> 
> Colas case is, in fact, a retribution payed to French politicians for opposing Romania entering Schengen space.


The article quoted by you is just stupid Romanian jurnalism. We are fighting and fighting to improve the QUALITY of our roads and motorways but the journalists want on the other hand that the cheapest competitor should get the Tender. Then let's give all the contracts to "Regii asfaltului" and we will build the cheapest motorways in EU and probably with 5 cm asphalt layer which after the first storm is washed away :bash::bash:. For example in Germany, in most tenders, the cheapest and most expensive bids are excluded, which actually makes sense. It's not about money you brainless journalists it's about quality.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Qtya said:


> ^^Niceee! kay: How long will the Romanian motorway system be, when these sections are inaugurated?


The current situation of the Romanian motorway network is as follows:

*A1:*

Bucharest-Piteşti+Piteşti bypass (in operation) - 120 km
Piteşti-Sibiu (through the mountains - to be tendered in an unforeseeable future) - 116,64 km
Sibiu bypass (in operation) - 17,1 km
Sibiu-Orăştie (tendered) - 82 km
Orăştie-Deva (under construction) - 32,8 km
Deva-Dumbrava (theoretically to be tendered soon) - 72,1 km
Dumbrava-Lugoj (tendered) - 27,4 km
Lugoj-Timişoara (tendered) - 35,1 km
Timişoara-Arad+bypass Arad (under construction) - 44,5 km
Arad-Nădlac/RO/HU border (tendered) - 38,8 km

*A2:*

Bucharest-Cernavodă (in operation) - 151,38 km
Cernavodă-Medgidia (its future is uncertain after the Romanian Company for Motorways sacked the contractor) - 21.05 km
Medgidia-Constanţa (under construction) - 31,8 km

*A3:*

Bucharest-Ploieşti (under construction) - 62 km
Ploieşti-Câmpia Turzii (not even God knows when) - 304,6 km
Câmpia Turzii-Cluj/Gilău (in operation) - 54 km
Cluj/Gilău-Suplacu de Barcău (not to be built very soon) - 100 km
Suplacu de Barcău-Borş/RO/HU border (lack of money --> hence the works have stopped) - 64 km

*A4:*

Constanţa bypass (under construction) - 22,2 km
To be continued till the Bulgarian border? For the moment we don't know.

*Conclusion:* leaving aside Deva-Dumbrava and any section of Transylvania Motorway except Turda-Cluj/Gilău and considering they will find another contractor very soon for Cernavodă-Medgidia stretch, the total length of the RO motorway network in (let's hope) three years will be of *740,13 km*.

*Notes:*

1) The data used for the bypass of Constanţa is taken from its official page.
2) The rest of the data is taken from the official site of the Romanian Company for Motorways (CNADNR). For any wrong information please complain here.


----------



## ionut

^^ Just one small mistake - A3 Turda-Cluj/Gilău (in operation) - 54 km - it's not Turda, but Campia Turzii-Gilau 

Maybe we should also hope and pray for A5/A6 Tg Mures-Iasi (FS stage) and A5/A6 Ploiesti-Buzau-Focsani-Albita (Corridor IX).


----------



## Le Clerk

ionutzyankoo said:


> The article quoted by you is just stupid Romanian jurnalism. We are fighting and fighting to improve the QUALITY of our roads and motorways but the journalists want on the other hand that the cheapest competitor should get the Tender. Then let's give all the contracts to "Regii asfaltului" and we will build the cheapest motorways in EU and probably with 5 cm asphalt layer which after the first storm is washed away :bash::bash:. For example in Germany, in most tenders, the cheapest and most expensive bids are excluded, which actually makes sense. It's not about money you brainless journalists it's about quality.


:nono:

Straco Group did a very good and fast job at Sibiu motorway by-pass. Euroconstruct also does pretty good roads. I'd say it's god we have more and more Romanian motorway builders. This industry needs to grow competitive for Romanian companies as well. kay:


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> The current situation of the Romanian motorway network is as follows:
> 
> *A1:*
> 
> Bucharest-Piteşti+Piteşti bypass (in operation) - 120 km
> Piteşti-Sibiu (through the mountains - to be tendered in an unforeseeable future) - 116,64 km
> Sibiu bypass (in operation) - 17,1 km
> Sibiu-Orăştie (tendered) - 82 km
> Orăştie-Deva (under construction) - 32,8 km
> Deva-Dumbrava (theoretically to be tendered soon) - 72,1 km
> Dumbrava-Lugoj (tendered) - 27,4 km
> Lugoj-Timişoara (tendered) - 35,1 km
> Timişoara-Arad+bypass Arad (under construction) - 44,5 km
> Arad-Nădlac/RO/HU border (tendered) - 38,8 km
> 
> *A2:*
> 
> Bucharest-Cernavodă (in operation) - 151,38 km
> Cernavodă-Medgidia (its future is uncertain after the Romanian Company for Motorways sacked the contractor) - 21.05 km
> Medgidia-Constanţa (under construction) - 31,8 km
> 
> *A3:*
> 
> Bucharest-Ploieşti (under construction) - 62 km
> Ploieşti-Turda (not even God knows when) - 304,6 km
> Turda-Cluj/Gilău (in operation) - 54 km
> Cluj/Gilău-Suplacu de Barcău (not to be built very soon) - 100 km
> Suplacu de Barcău-Borş/RO/HU border (lack of money --> hence the works have stopped) - 64 km
> 
> *A4:*
> 
> Constanţa bypass (under construction) - 22,2 km
> To be continued till the Bulgarian border? For the moment we don't know.
> 
> *Conclusion:* leaving aside Deva-Dumbrava and any section of Transylvania Motorway except Turda-Cluj/Gilău and considering they will find another contractor very soon for Cernavodă-Medgidia stretch, the total length of the RO motorway network in (let's hope) three years will be of *740,13 km*.
> 
> *Notes:*
> 
> 1) The data used for the bypass of Constanţa is taken from its official page.
> 2) The rest of the data is taken from the official site of the Romanian Company for Motorways (CNADNR). For any wrong information please complain here.


Good summary, with just some small notes:

1. Comarnic-Brasov section of A3 will be tendered this year. If works start next year, they could be completed by 2014. 

2. Sibiu-Pitesti is also a priority but it's not very clear whether it will be tendered this year, though that is what CNADNR wants to do. 

3. Tg Mures - Iasi FS will be completed this year and could be tendered this year or the coming one. The financing wil be coming from the EU during the 2013-2020 financing cycle, as I heard, so even though they start works in 2012-2013, the EU payments will still be available.


----------



## nenea_hartia

ionut said:


> ^^ Just one small mistake - A3 Turda-Cluj/Gilău (in operation) - 54 km - it's not Turda, but Campia Turzii-Gilau


Thank you. Solved. 



Le Clerk said:


> Good summary, with just some small notes:
> 
> 1. Comarnic-Brasov section of A3 will be tendered this year. If works start next year, they could be completed by 2014.


Let's hope so, but I really don't believe it.


----------



## ionutzyankoo

Le Clerk said:


> :nono:
> 
> Straco Group did a very good and fast job at Sibiu motorway by-pass. Euroconstruct also does pretty good roads. I'd say it's god we have more and more Romanian motorway builders. This industry needs to grow competitive for Romanian companies as well. kay:


Ok, you are right, my wording was not the best. I should've said instead of "Regii asfaltului" "the cheapest bidder". My point is that not the price should be the main factor in choosing this tenders.


----------



## nenea_hartia

bogdymol, who's the girl? She's cute.


----------



## bogdymol

nenea_hartia said:


> bogdymol, who's the girl? She's cute.


*Google*


----------



## nenea_hartia

bogdymol said:


> *Google*


Thanks. 



ChrisZwolle said:


> ROU? República Oriental del Uruguay?


Why not? They have beautiful girls there. 
And who knows? Maybe better infrastructure. :lol:


----------



## cornel001

ROU = Roumanie in French.


----------



## danielstan

For sure the reason to change ROM to ROU was, according to our government, to avoid confusion with Roma people (gypsies).
This is, indeed, racism at official level.


----------



## Le Clerk

Is it *avoidance of confusion* or _*racism*_? I believe you confuse _confusion_ with _racism_. :nuts:

BTW: nice topic you opened. kay:


----------



## alwn

danielstan said:


> For sure the reason to change ROM to ROU was, according to our government, to avoid confusion with Roma people (gypsies).
> This is, indeed, racism at official level.


You must be joking.. Racism means discrimination. Where is the discrimination here? i don't see any discrimination in changing the country code in order to not be confused with the gipsies


----------



## danielstan

A bon entendeur, salut!


----------



## Le Clerk

Our PM said Sibiu-Pitesti section of A1 will be tendered soon! :banana:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wow  That's great news!

Hopefully we'll see a quick construction, so that in a few years there will be a continuous motorway from the Hungarian border to Bucuresti.

Any news about the Bucuresti motorway ring road?


----------



## nenea_hartia

ChrisZwolle said:


> Wow  That's great news!


Unfortunately not necessarily. That is like, I don't know, maybe the third or fourth time when he promises that motorway.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Any news about the Bucuresti motorway ring road?


No news at all. It seems the project for an outside ring is lost in a thick fog. For the time being, the Romanian gvt. seems to be very happy just with the upgrading of the current ring from 1x1 to 2x2.


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> Unfortunately not necessarily. That is like, I don't know, maybe the third or fourth time when he promises that motorway


They've been speaking about a tender for Sibiu-Pitesti for some months, but the deadline for that was always 2011. Now they are speaking about a tender process very soon. At least, that's how I see things.


----------



## Le Clerk

The National Road Company shall organize the retendering for the recently terminated Cernavoda-Medgidia section of A2 on 30 May. That was fast! I cannot believe they are retendering it 1 month after they terminated the contract. 

Construction is planned to last just one year, so completion should be by the end of 2012:



> *Romanian Cernavoda-Medgidia Hwy Segment To Cost Up To EUR170M *
> 
> Completing the Romanian Cernavoda-Medgidia highway segment will cost between 500 and 700 million lei (EUR120-170 million), without VAT, according to public road authority CNADNR's new tender announcement, published after terminating the contract with French constructor Colas.
> 
> *The contract, for the design and construction of almost 20 km of highway, will run for one year, plus a two-year warranty. The tender procedure will begin on May 30.*
> 
> Financing will be provided by the European Investment Bank, non-refundable community money and the state budget.
> 
> Colas was awarded the RON634 million (without VAT) contract for the construction of the Cernavoda-Medgidia segment in November 2008. The company cashed RON97 million, including VAT. The contract was terminated by CNADNR in April 2011, citing Colas' failure to expropriate land and delays in designing an alternative route and obtaining construction authorization.
> 
> In response to Transport Minister Anca Boagiu's announcement about the contract's imminent termination, Colas said in March that it was given authorization and the land for only 6 km and was waiting for the official decision on the remaining 14 km.
> 
> The contract's value was calculated using the central bank's Wednesday exchange rate of 4.0868 lei to a euro.


 Source


----------



## rorise1

Feasibility Study is "on fire" and must be finished until 15 May.


----------



## bogdymol

Here are some pictures made by myself on Arad - Timisoara motorway (first set) and Arad bypass motorway (the next ones):

A1 / DN69 future interchange and A1 overpass over a railway line:



bogdymol said:


> Asa cum v-am promis, cateva poze cu autostrada care se construieste in vestul tarii.
> 
> Pasajul peste CF Arad - Timisoara, vazut de pe DN69 (la intrarea in Arad);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acelasi pasaj, vazut astazi din tren (vedere spre Arad):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devierea temporara a DN69 langa Arad pentru construirea pasajului peste autostrada (devierea s-a facut pe vitoarele bretele de acces pe autostrada):
> 
> Venind dinspre Timisoara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venind dinspre Arad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centura Arad vazuta de pe drumul deviat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Acolo se construieste pasajul peste CF Arad - Zadareni
> 
> Inceputul Centurii Arad:


----------



## bogdymol

The planned motorway and interchanges:



bogdymol said:


> Cateva planuri pregatite langa podul peste Mures de la Arad pentru vizita de acum cateva zile a doamnei ministru Boagiu (panoul era putin cam decolorat de la soare ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traseul Centurii Arad (cu portocaliu) si al autostrazii Arad - Timisoara (cu verde):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traseul Centurii Arad (desenele erau foarte arse de soare, le-am mai ajustat eu putin pe calculator, dar nu se vad cum ar trebui ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nodurile rutiere de pe Centura Arad (harta - A=1; B=2; C=3; D=4):
> 
> Nodul 1 (DN7 Arad - Nadlac):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nodul 2 (Aeroport Arad):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nodul 3 (DJ682):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nodul 4 (DN69 Arad - Timisoara; cu continuare in autostrada Arad - Timisoara):


----------



## bogdymol

Future Mures Bridge on Arad bypass:




bogdymol said:


> De aici urmeaza poze cu Podul peste Mures de la Centura Arad.
> 
> Viaductul de acces (plan apropiat) si podul (plan indepartat):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sub viaduct:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viaductul de acces pe pod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pila principala dinspre Aeroport:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blocurile din cartierul Afla vazute de pe pod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus pe partea finalizata a podului:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pila principala dinspre Timisoara, vazuta de sus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viaductul de acces pe pod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sectiune chesonata:


----------



## bogdymol

The viaduct linking the Mures Bridge:



bogdymol said:


> Din nou viaductul de acces. Aici se poate vedea si curbura lui:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus pe partea finalizata a viaductului:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nivelul este aproximativ egal cu etajul 4 al unui bloc din vecinatate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 viaducte paralele?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vedere spre pila principala dinspre aeroport (inca se lucra la viaduct la montarea armaturilor):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vedere de pe viaduct spre aeroport (se lucra la terasamente):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viaductul este finalizat intr-un procentaj destul de ridicat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ In ultimele 3 poze se poate vedea suprainaltarea drumului din cauza ca viaductul este in curba.


----------



## bogdymol

Main bridge span:



bogdymol said:


> Pila dinspre aeroport:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pila dinspre Timisoara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deschiderea podului:
> 
> De pe malul dinspre aeroport:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De pe malul dinspre Timisoara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De pe podul provizoriu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podul provizoriu folosit pentru transportul materialelor:


----------



## bogdymol

Construction site south of the bridge:




bogdymol said:


> Vedere a santierului de pe malul sudic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vedere de la pod spre Timisoara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podul din poza precedenta vazut transversal (podul este peste un curs mic de apa si a fost realizat atat de inalt pentru a realiza panta impusa podului peste Mures):


AFAIK the 2 parts of Mures bridge will meet at the middle in July this year, and the bridge could be completed by August 2011. Unfortunately, Arad bypass will be completed only next summer (in 2012). There are 2 km near the airport that haven't been touched yet because of some problems with a building situated on the bypass path, but in maximum one month this problem will be solved.


----------



## Le Clerk

edit


----------



## Le Clerk

Great update *bogdymol*! Thanks. :cheers:

They are supposed to complete Timisoara-Arad section this year and I think they can do it considering they are above 60% progress. 

BTW: It's official now. The new deadline for Cernavoda-Medgidia is 2012:



> *Cernavodă-Medgidia motorway up for tender again. New deadline for completion set for 2012*
> 21.04.2011
> 
> The National Motorway and National Road Company of Romania (CNADNR) estimates the completion of the Cernavodă-Medgidia motorway section (19.25 kilometres) will cost 500 to 700 million lei (120-170 million euros) excluding VAT, reveals an ad published on the _e-licitatie.ro_
> 
> CNADNR terminated the contract with the French Colas for this section at the beginning of last week and now intends to put the respective road up for tender again, with procedures to award the contract set to begin at the end of May. On the other hand, the deadline for the completion of the construction works is one year from the awarding of the contract followed by a two-year warranty.


 Source


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A complete new alignment in 1.5 years? (mid 2011 to late 2012) Doubtful.


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> A complete new alignment in 1.5 years? (mid 2011 to late 2012) Doubtful.


We have elections next year. Everything is possible


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> Guys, you gotta make better-looking maps
> 
> For instance, someone capable of Inkscape could use this map and update it. Easy to change without the Paint patchwork.
> http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fájl:Romania_Motorway_A3_HU.svg


Done!










It might not be the best looking map, but it's the first one I make in Inkscape.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Good job!


----------



## ionut

^^ Awesome map!!! You can also add as planned Tg Mures-Iasi & Ploiesti-Buzau-Focsani-Albita. And maybe also Corridor IV-South branch.  In the distant future, but still planned. And you can also add the main cities on the map when you have time.

Great map! :cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

ionut said:


> ^^ Awesome map!!! You can also add as planned Tg Mures-Iasi & Ploiesti-Buzau-Focsani-Albita. And maybe also Corridor IV-South branch.  In the distant future, but still planned. And you can also add the main cities on the map when you have time.
> 
> Great map! :cheers:


Done!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Cernavoda - Megidia is orange, but it's not in the legend...


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> Cernavoda - Me*d*gidia is orange, but it's not in the legend...


Yes, I know. That motorway segment was awarded to Colas, but after some of the works were done the contract was canceled. It will be tendered again next month. I didn't wrote it in the legend because it would have been too long. But SSC users know what it's about.


----------



## Qtya

What about A3 near the Hungarian border? It's not u/c anymore? BTW good job with the map! kay:


----------



## bogdymol

Qtya said:


> What about A3 near the Hungarian border? It's not u/c anymore?


I think that the works were stopped because of lack of founds. A3 Transilvania Motorway is not financed by the EU and there are no money for it in the national budget right now.



Qtya said:


> BTW good job with the map! kay:


Thank you!


----------



## cornel001

I hear Suplacu - Bors is partially made. In this case I would put it also on orange and put on the legend orange as "on hold/retender". When they resume (after an eventually retender), put them on red.


----------



## Мартин

Any plans for a motorway to Ukraine?


----------



## nenea_hartia

Мартин;76562655 said:


> Any plans for a motorway to Ukraine?


No, as far as we know. Anyways, half of the motorways on that map (thank you bogdymol!) are still SF, as in science-fiction. There will be no motorway to Ukraine in the predictable future. And probably no motorway to Moldova in the near future.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Some pics of A3 motorway Bucharest-Ploieşti near Ploieşti:


























- overpass over national route DN1 in Bărcăneşti:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- here's the place where the secondary road DJ101D will overpass the motorway; I made some pics from the top of the overpass:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- I was probably the first SSC user who had the chance to drive on the brand new asphalt (poured starting by km 56+200) of the future motorway :


----------



## nenea_hartia




----------



## Le Clerk

:applause: Thank you *nenea_hartia*. You are a real pioneer - the first SSC member to *explore* and *drive* this would-be motorway!  :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> Done!


Thank you *bogdymol*! :bow: I hope you are going to do the updates as well, on this map. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> No, as far as we know. Anyways, half of the motorways on that map (thank you bogdymol!) are still SF, as in science-fiction. There will be no motorway to Ukraine in the predictable future. And probably no motorway to Moldova in the near future.


For Tg Mures-Albita, the feasibility study is now almost completed, so they could initiate tendering procedures this year.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> For Tg Mures-Albita, the feasibility study is now almost completed, so they could initiate tendering procedures this year.


It _is_ completed. But you're joking, right? I've seen the terrain. I mean I have _literally_ seen it. I was somehow involved in the feasibility study. There are tunnels & viaducts 800m-1km long. Who's gonna give the money when we can't afford to continue Transylvania Motorway, which is already awarded to Bechtel?? It would be another useless investment started and very soon abandoned due to lack of funds.

PS: please clear your inbox. I want to send you a p.m. and you have exceeded your stored private messages quota. Thanks.


----------



## gattone

They should focus on Ploiesti -- Vaslui, which is part of Pan-European Corridor 9.


----------



## eurocopter

gattone said:


> They should focus on Ploiesti -- Vaslui, which is part of Pan-European Corridor 9.


No they shouldn't, A1 part of Pan-European Corridor 4 (Pitesti-Nadlac) and A3 (Bucuresti-Bors) are far more important than CIX Ploiesti-Vaslui.


----------



## nenea_hartia

eurocopter said:


> No they shouldn't, A1 part of Pan-European Corridor 4 (Pitesti-Nadlac) and *A3 (Bucuresti-Bors)* are far more important than CIX Ploiesti-Vaslui.


For someone from Cluj, maybe . But for someone from Focşani or Iaşi CIX can be a priority, even as stupid as it has been drawn. Plus, it can be build using European funds.


----------



## gattone

eurocopter said:


> A3 (Bucuresti-Bors)


It makes more sense to build all highways for which Romania can get *EU funds* in the first place. Instead of building 10 km of A3, they can build 20+ km on Corridor IX. It's plain stupid to waste the limited national funds while Romania doesn't have enough money to cofinance the projects supported by the EU... which in turn leads to losing the EU money too. :nuts:

For A3 they must find a PPP solution. While Tg Mures-Iasi is too far away (we'll probably be using electric cars by then).


----------



## and802

gattone said:


> ... While Tg Mures-Iasi is too far away (we'll probably be using electric cars by then).


what is the distance (Tg M - Iasi) ?


----------



## gogu.ca

and802 said:


> what is the distance (Tg M - Iasi) ?


^^on the future highway 307...310km


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> It _is_ completed. But you're joking, right? I've seen the terrain. I mean I have _literally_ seen it. I was somehow involved in the feasibility study. There are tunnels & viaducts 800m-1km long. Who's gonna give the money when we can't afford to continue Transylvania Motorway, which is already awarded to Bechtel?? It would be another useless investment started and very soon abandoned due to lack of funds


I know the terrain is very difficult but this motorway will also be PPP, so not financed from the national budget. I remember they said they'll try to tender the PPP later this year. 


> PS: please clear your inbox. I want to send you a p.m. and you have exceeded your stored private messages quota. Thanks.


Done! :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> Done!


bogdymol, just a slight correction: in *blue* should be contracted motorways.:cheers:

That means Transilvania Motorway should be all in blue.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> bogdymol, just a slight correction: in *blue* should be contracted motorways.:cheers:


Were the contracts signed?  I guess not yet...


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, but they are not in tendering procedure either. The winners were designated and I haven't heard of any contestations against that. That means the tendering procedure is over and contracting is the last and next step.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> Yeah, but they are not in tendering procedure either. The winners were designated and I haven't heard of any contestations against that. That means the tendering procedure is over and contracting is the last and next step.


After the contracts will be signed I promise that I'll edit the map


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Thanks. :cheers:



> *Romanian Senate Adopts Mandatory Snow Tire Bill
> *
> 
> Romania's Senate on Tuesday adopted the government emergency ordinance making snow tires mandatory during the winter.
> 
> Drivers are required to use snow tires from November 1 until March 1, or face fines between 2,500 and 4,000 lei (EUR613-EUR981) and lose their car registration certificate. In addition to snow tires, trucks weighing more than 3.5 tons and people carriers with more than 9 seats must be equipped with snow chains.
> 
> The bill for the adoption of Government Emergency Ordinance 5/2011 will need to be adopted by the Chamber of Deputies before taking effect.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk

The Government has published today the list of PPP infrastructure projects where private investors will be sought in the coming period:


Comarnic-Braşov (A3) – 55 km

Sibiu - Piteşti (A1) - 116 km

Ploieşti - Buzău - Focşani (A4) - 133 km

Bucharest Ring (A0) - 100 km

Tg Mureş - Iaşi - Ungheni (A5) - 307 km


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Yeah, right.


----------



## eurocopter

nenea_hartia said:


> For someone from Cluj, maybe . But for someone from Focşani or Iaşi CIX can be a priority, even as stupid as it has been drawn. Plus, it can be build using European funds.


No, we are talking about national overall interest. Those two motorways are by far the most important arteries, by level of traffic values and the size of the population served (about 11 million - 16 counties + Bucharest), not included the fact that they are two vital links with the western road system. So no, I don't find infrastructure in Moldova in desperate need for a motorway - with few city bypasses the road network should be sufficient for the next decade.


----------



## ro.cologne

bogdymol said:


> Were the contracts signed?  I guess not yet...


and a3, moara vlasiei-ploiesti, should be orange too...


----------



## danielstan

Most of the East European countries are building FIRST the highways connecting them to Western Europe.
So does Romania.

It is not fair, of course.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No, two carriageways with 3 lanes each. 3x3 = 9 lanes.


----------



## ionut

ChrisZwolle said:


> No, two carriageways with 3 lanes each. 3x3 = 9 lanes.


Well, if you count it that way, yes.  I was thinking about 3x3 = 3 by 3. Nevermind. :nuts:


----------



## Le Clerk

Ionut, 2x3 means 3 lanes in each direction. 3x3 makes no sense because it implies 3 directions. 

BIG NEWS today. Our PM :smug: summarized as follows the motorway situation:

Pitesti-Sibiu (part of A1) will be tendered this year
Brasov-Comarnic (part of A3) - same
A5 (Ploiesti-Focsani-Albita), part of C IX, will be extended north to the Ukrainian border. A request for this will be submitted today to the European Commission.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ How credible are these statements all the time? Or are they phoney statements to create some goodwill? I noticed your PM shows up for almost every road construction project, how insignificant they may be. Maybe he's just a road enthusiast as well


----------



## Le Clerk

He speaks a lot and does a lot of PR every time a motorway section is opened indeed. This is important in a country where people are very interested in motorway construction and I somehow understand or find it so common that I don't give ti too much attention. 

I am not optimist about these statements. On the other hand, I couldn't believe they would tender the terminated section on A2 very soon either, but they managed to do it. There are some radical changes recently as far as motorway management is concerned: they changed the entire team after the new minister came, they fired a company for the first time in the history of the institution, they started applying huge fines for delays etc. 

For Pitesti-Sibiu and Comarnic-Brasov the tendering process is important but not crucial. The investors are crucial. Hopefully, the amendments to the PPP law will help this time.


----------



## AndreiB

Let's also hope that an investor steps up to the plate as well, to be fair. Construction costs for Comarnic-Brasov will be absolutely staggering, and despite the high traffic, it is a rather short section, so the tolls would be quite high. That may drive cars towards DN1 (truck traffic is insignificant here) and defeat the whole purpose of the motorway.

Now if the Ministry of Transportation agrees to a minimum revenue if there is insufficient traffic I'm sure investors will do it. But will the MT offer that?

Pitesti-Sibiu has the lion's share of truck traffic, so I presume tolls from that could be quite lucrative. The altitude is lower, thus less construction costs, but it is longer.

A way which would make Pitesti-Sibiu more attractive for investors would be if we gave up Bucuresti-Pitesti to the private company. Thus they can begin tolling right now, and continue to do so once the whole segment Bucuresti-Sibiu is complete.

When considering the need for future expansion and maintenance, I don't think we can afford to not have tolled motorways, even the ones built by the government's money-look at the amount of money spent repairing A1.

Anyway, finger's crossed for both tenders.

As for Targu Mures-Iasi, IMHO no investor will ever step up to building that motorway (low traffic+difficult terrain) so we'll either do it or no one will.


----------



## Le Clerk

AndreiB said:


> Let's also hope that an investor steps up to the plate as well, to be fair. Construction costs for Comarnic-Brasov will be absolutely staggering, and despite the high traffic, it is a rather short section, so the tolls would be quite high.


I think the tolls will be capped by the Government at a reasonable level so people may use the section. The revenue for the investor will also be guaranteed by the Government so there will be no need for excessive tolls. 



> That may drive cars towards DN1 (truck traffic is insignificant here) and defeat the whole purpose of the motorway.


Truck traffic is banned on DN 1 - Prahova Valley. All truck traffic goes to Sibiu-Pitesti (Valea Oltului). 



> Now if the Ministry of Transportation agrees to a minimum revenue if there is insufficient traffic I'm sure investors will do it. But will the MT offer that?


The Government will certainly guarantee a certain revenue level required to recover the investment and costs. Otherwise there will be no investors IMO. 



> Pitesti-Sibiu has the lion's share of truck traffic, so I presume tolls from that could be quite lucrative. The altitude is lower, thus less construction costs, but it is longer.


I think once a motorway is built on Comarnic-Brasov, they may allow truck traffic again, but that will still spoil the whole area as a tourism hot-spot. 



> A way which would make Pitesti-Sibiu more attractive for investors would be if we gave up Bucuresti-Pitesti to the private company. Thus they can begin tolling right now, and continue to do so once the whole segment Bucuresti-Sibiu is complete.


I don't think I understand here, but you mean they should start tolling Bucuresti-Pitesti?



> When considering the need for future expansion and maintenance, I don't think we can afford to not have tolled motorways, even the ones built by the government's money-look at the amount of money spent repairing A1.


I agree. But I think we should first have a decent network and only then start tolling the old motorways. 



> As for Targu Mures-Iasi, IMHO no investor will ever step up to building that motorway (low traffic+difficult terrain) so we'll either do it or no one will.


We'll see. Nobody knows the extent of the traffic as long as there is no motorway there. I may even risk to predict that traffic on this motorway will be heavier than on A 5 (Bucharest-Iasi), because it will be a shorter direction to western Europe for traffic from Ukraine and Russia.


----------



## nenea_hartia

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ How credible are these statements all the time? Or are they phoney statements to create some goodwill? I noticed your PM shows up for almost every road construction project, how insignificant they may be. Maybe he's just a road enthusiast as well


He's an annoying little man with no vision at all and a lot of ego. He doesn't even know what a motorway technically means. About his statements, you must not forget that his party is in a free fall and next year we'll have elections. 


Le Clerk said:


> He speaks a lot and does a lot of PR every time a motorway section is opened indeed. This is important in a country where people are very interested in motorway construction and I somehow understand or find it so common that I don't give ti too much attention.


Indeed. But more important would be to actually* build *something. 



Le Clerk said:


> I am not optimist about these statements.


+1 



Le Clerk said:


> For Pitesti-Sibiu and Comarnic-Brasov the tendering process is important but not crucial. The investors are crucial. Hopefully, the amendments to the PPP law will help this time.


I agree.


----------



## Skynick

ionut said:


> ^^ Skynick, so the B-Moara Vlasiei sector will be 3x3? There were some rumors the sector will be 2x2.


Bucuresti to future A0 Bucharest motorway ring road will be 2x2 (somewhere near Otopeni).

Then it will be 2x3 until Dumbrava where is the motorway toward Moldova junction.


----------



## ionut

Skynick said:


> Bucuresti to future A0 Bucharest motorway ring road will be 2x2 (somewhere near Otopeni).
> 
> Then it will be 2x3 until Domnesti where is the motorway toward Moldova junction.


Right, got it. Are you sure?  I think you mean Dumbrava, not Domnesti. But anyway, doesn't matter, I got the point.


----------



## Skynick

ionut said:


> Right, got it. Are you sure?  I think you mean Dumbrava, not Domnesti. But anyway, doesn't matter, I got the point.


You are right - Dumbrava. And that is how it looks from the field, I don't have secret plans or something. And this is the way it makes sense anyway.


----------



## ionut

Skynick said:


> You are right - Dumbrava. And that is how it looks from the field, I don't have secret plans or something. And this is the way it makes sense anyway.


Of course it makes sense. 
The other thing that makes sense is planning A0 (B bypass) as a 2x3 motorway.


----------



## nenea_hartia

ionut said:


> Of course it makes sense.
> The other thing that makes sense is planning A0 (B bypass) as a 2x3 motorway.


Of course. But the real thing that would make sense would be *to start building* A0. :bash:


----------



## ionut

nenea_hartia said:


> Of course. But the real thing that would make sense would be *to start building* A0. :bash:


:lol: No comment.


----------



## danielstan

Romanian politics:
- after winning the election the party in power promises X km highways in 4 years mandate 
- it also changes the priorities set up by the previous party
- in the 3rd year of mandate they come with justifications why they actually built only X / 5 km
- but also they come with new projects, tenders, feasibility studies etc. that are performed during the last year of mandate, but no actual new highway is built
- in the last year of mandate they finish some parts of the previously delayed highways


----------



## Le Clerk

I think it's wrong. You're trying to look cool by involving politics here, but you are are wrong. The Government completed 74 km of motorway lin the last 2 years, in the middle of their term, and they are struggling to contract motorways which will probably be completed during the next Gov's term. 

The only priority that has changed was Transylvania Motorway as a result of lack of money. The other priorities are set by the EU funds, which cannot be changed. 

In any case, motorway construction started in earnest in Romania a few years ago (2005 maybe). Until then, the crisis of 1990-2003 and the continuous economic collapse of that period made it an impossible task to build in that period. And that's for those who say that Romania hasn't built motorways in the past 20 years. 

BTW: had Ceausescu built motorways at the speed he built the rail network or the subway, Romania would probably have now more than 2,000 km of motorways, but we all know it didn't happen (and why*). We inherited a very poor motorway system from communist times and it's much more difficult to build it now than back then.

* For those who don't, I'll let you know Romania was close to a Warsaw Pact invasion in 69, after Romania publicly pulled out of the Pact following Ceausescu's international criticism at the Pact's invasion of Czechoslovakia. The motorways were considered an avenue for the Soviet invasion, and all plans were dropped. And BTW, the plans back then don't differ much from what we are building now.


----------



## and802

how many kms of new motorways are scheduled to be opened this year ?


----------



## Le Clerk

Difficult to say. Maybe 22 km of A4 (Constanta bypass) and 32 km of A2 (Cernavoda-Medgidia). But again, it's not sure. 

BTW: works will be resumed next month on A3 west of Cluj. A financial agreement was reached between the Gov and Bechtel.


----------



## rorise1

Medgidia Constanta Highway was scheduled to be completed in April this year. Otherwise very large fines would been applied. Will be fined manufacturers?


----------



## alwn

r.bv.de said:


> Hello,
> 
> can someone tell me when the construction of the motorway from Nadlac to Arad will begin? Is it realistic that it will be ready in 2012?


No. It won't be finished in 2012. Probably 2013 or even 2014.

We can check what happened with Orastie- Deva section. Contract finally awarded on the 1th september 2010, contract signed 2 months later, end October. Broke ground 8th April 2011. So it took 7 months since the contract awarding, 5 months only after the contract has been signed.

So if nobody will challange the tender works could start in late 2011, maybe november..


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Keep in mind that in the 5 months between signing of contract and the groundbreaking there was also a winter break. I think construction could commence within a month after signing the contract.


----------



## Le Clerk

A very cool enduro made vid of the A3 section U/C north of Bucharest:



Skynick said:


> Revin cu primul video din excursia din weekend - portiunea Stefanesti - Moara Vlasiei.


----------



## alwn

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Keep in mind that in the 5 months between signing of contract and the groundbreaking there was also a winter break. I think construction could commence within a month after signing the contract.


I would agree but why they didnt start in early march instead of April? The weather was perfect in March.


----------



## danielstan

Promises of Berceanu in 2009: 836 km of new highways until 2012 - http://www.bloombiz.ro/business/ber...ostrada-pana-in-2012-va-fi-respectata_1453241

Achievements 2008 - begin of 2011: 
A1 - Sibiu bypass 17 km
A2 - 0 km
A3 - Campia Turzii - Gilau 52km (Bucharest - Ploiesti highway was stopped, Transylvania highway is also stopped and being renegociated)
-------------------
total 69 km

Hopefully at the end of 2011:

A1 - Arad - Timisoara 44 km
A2 - 30 km (Medgidia - Constanta) + Constanta bypass (20 km) (Cernavoda - Medgidia segment was stopped)
A3 - 0km
--------
total 94 km

Total 2008 - end of 2011 = 163 km

2012?


----------



## and802

^^seriously,

40-45 km a year does not sound bad.

BTW, a year ago I was exchanging thoughts with Le Clerk about Romanian motorway programme. that time this figure was my "forecast". as written above this is a good score. look at Italy - it does not do it better (in terms of new motorways).

anyway I hope I will not harm anybody with my next sentence: until Romania will not reach the Germany's wellness level it is quite tricky to expect more new motorways than 50 km anually, no matter what politicans/other wizards say.


----------



## Le Clerk

danielstan said:


> Promises of Berceanu in 2009: 836 km of new highways until 2012 - http://www.bloombiz.ro/business/ber...ostrada-pana-in-2012-va-fi-respectata_1453241
> 
> Achievements 2008 - begin of 2011:
> A1 - Sibiu bypass 17 km
> A2 - 0 km
> A3 - Campia Turzii - Gilau 52km (Bucharest - Ploiesti highway was stopped, Transylvania highway is also stopped and being renegociated)
> -------------------
> total 69 km
> 
> Hopefully at the end of 2011:
> 
> A1 - Arad - Timisoara 44 km
> A2 - 30 km (Medgidia - Constanta) + Constanta bypass (20 km) (Cernavoda - Medgidia segment was stopped)
> A3 - 0km
> --------
> total 94 km
> 
> Total 2008 - end of 2011 = 163 km
> 
> 2012?


Your list is optimistic, but those are the deadlines. I'd say that if we get 30-40 km this year, we are lucky. 

For 2012, Cernavoda-Medgidia (20 km) and Bucharest-Ploiesti (60 km) are also feasible (+ maybe another section of 10-20 km Transilvania motorway). 

In 2013 (and 2014) BTW - post election years, there should be an explosion of about 200 km on A1.


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> ^^seriously,
> 
> 40-45 km a year does not sound bad.
> 
> BTW, a year ago I was exchanging thoughts with Le Clerk about Romanian motorway programme. that time this figure was my "forecast". as written above this is a good score. look at Italy - it does not do it better (in terms of new motorways).
> 
> anyway I hope I will not harm anybody with my next sentence: until Romania will not reach the Germany's wellness level it is quite tricky to expect more new motorways than 50 km anually, no matter what politicans/other wizards say.


^^The big problem is the money indeed. If we get some PPPs signed, we'll probably see a doubling of the current construction speed. This year is crucial in this regard.


----------



## Le Clerk

A few more shots, aerial, of A3 north of Bucharest, the 2x3 section:




survola said:


> Dupa ce @Skynick a postat imagini de pe motocicleta, postez trei imagini luate din avion ale zonei Stefanesti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By skynick at 2011-04-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by survola (01.05.2011)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by survola (01.05.2011)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by survola (01.05.2011)
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TH_DK

How will A3 be connected to Centura Bucharesti?
A roundabout or 2-level interchange?
And will it continue over this ringroad to downtown Bucharesti?
Does anybody have a card of this?


----------



## Le Clerk

It should be a cloverleaf with the current ring-road. 

A3 will continue into Bucharest proper for a few km (5 to be precise).

Here's a map:


Source


----------



## danielstan

and802 said:


> ...
> 40-45 km a year does not sound bad.
> ...


Hmm.

40 km per year sounds good for Slovenia (2 milion inhabitants, 600 km highways).
Bulgaria - 8 milion inhabitants, 450 km.
For Romania (22 milion inhabitants, 314 km highways) - sounds bad.


----------



## TH_DK

Hmm it seems like a very difficult and costly job to connect Centura Bucharest with A3 through a cloverleaf. They would have to make a new route for the railway just next to Centura Bucharest. Have works started and will A3 be connected to downtown Bucharest instantly or first at a later stage?
Do You have a detailed map for A3 between Centura Buch. and downtown?


----------



## EduardSA

From that map it seems it will take longer to go to Ploiesti from Bucharest on the A3 than it will on the DN1. DN1 seems more straight and direct...


----------



## nenea_hartia

EduardSA said:


> From that map it seems it will take longer to go to Ploiesti from Bucharest on the A3 than it will on the DN1. DN1 seems more straight and direct...


Longer but probably faster. Plus, you can see in orange, in the upper right of the map, a stretch of the future (let's hope so!) motorway to Moldova. That's why they made that strange curve near Dumbrava, since in the (distant) future there will be an interchange there.

==========

On the other hand, some pics made on the recently opened site for the construction of Deva-Orăştie motorway:


----------



## madad

cool, thanks for the pictures :cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle inspired me to do some statistical graphics (1,2,3):

*Motorway openings per year in Romania:










Motorway network development in Romania:*


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> ChrisZwolle inspired me to do some statistical graphics (1,2,3):


:cheers:



> *Motorway openings per year in Romania:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Look at it 2004 election year! :lol:

On the other hand, 2008 was also election year. :bash:*


----------



## Le Clerk

First pictures of the connection works on the Romanian side at Vidin-Cernavoda Danube bridge below. Works are scheduled to be completed in August this year:




udar said:


> :cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

Nice pictures, but....



Le Clerk said:


> First pictures of the connection works on the Romanian side at *Vidin-Cernavoda* Danube bridge below. Works are scheduled to be completed in August this year:


This must be the longest bridge in the world


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I bet the bridge itself won't be completed in August.


----------



## nenea_hartia

More:



bogdymol said:


>


----------



## bogdymol

Construction development of Mureș Bridge in Arad, part of A1 motorway:



nenea_hartia said:


> *Pile 6 - 5 March:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pile 6 - 1 April:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pile 6 - 14 May:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pile 7 - 5 March:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pile 7 - 1 April:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pile 7 - 14 May:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Le Clerk

ke said:


> What's the status of Moara Vlasiei - Ploiesti deal ? Is it cancelled as I've heard on TV some time ago ?


No, it's not cancelled. The contractor did receive a warning letter to speed up works in order to complete the motorway this year. And from what we have seen from pictures from the site, the contractor seems to have sped up works. That section (42 km) is completed almost 90% and there are high chances it can be opened this year.


----------



## eurocopter

Le Clerk said:


> No, it's not cancelled. The contractor did receive a warning letter to speed up works in order to complete the motorway this year. And from what we have seen from pictures from the site, the contractor seems to have sped up works. That section (42 km) is completed almost 90% and there are high chances it can be opened this year.


Le Clerk stop being exagerately-optimistic. The 42km section between M. Vlasiei and Ploiesti is not even by far 90% completed (perhaps around 70%) and will *certainly not* be completed this year. However, there are some chances that Bucharest - Ploiesti A3 sector will be completed in 2012 as it is election year.


----------



## Le Clerk

The 90% completion info is in the warning notice the road company sent to the contractors, part of which was leaked in the media and we posted it on the relevant thread on the Romanian forum. In fact, most structures are completed as we could see in recent pictures posted, except for the 2 km section where no works were done and for which the notice was sent.


----------



## ionut

Oh man, last evening I was so tired I forgot to post the update on this thread. I posted a big update from *A4-Constanta bypass from the secret source - pictures taken from December 2010 all the way to April 30th.*

Here are the links:
*December 2010* - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77935557&postcount=1378
*January 2011* - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77937431&postcount=1380
*February 2011* - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77944407&postcount=1385
*March 2011* - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77945341&postcount=1386
*April 2011 - part 1* - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77946181&postcount=1387
*April 2011 - part 2* - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77947153&postcount=1388

Enjoy! :cheers:


----------



## butar_sebastian

Foarte misto *Ionut*!!! Bravo si felicitari pentru sursa ta. Imaginile sunt extraordinare. Cine nu are rabdare sa se uite pierde multe. Acum putem sa spunem ca vedem un avans adevarat al lucrarii si mai ales zic eu seriozitate in respectarea tehnologiei si calitate in executie. Din cate se vede va fi o bucata excelent realizata. Sa speram la cat mai multe autostrazi de acest nivel calitativ al lucrarilor de executie, asta inseamna experienta pt muncitorii romani si pentru inginerii constructori, avand ca finalitate confortul nostru rutier.  La mai multe *Ionut*!!!

Excellent *Ionut* !!! Congrats and awesome for your source, the pics are extraordinary! Who ain't got enough time to watch them is a small loser. 
We finally can say that is a good section, a proper executed one! Let's hope of many more highways of this quality level of execution of works, because mainly this means experience for the romanian workers and construction engineers, having as a result our confort on the road. Thanks *Ionut* and to many more pictures!!!


----------



## ionut

butar_sebastian said:


> Foarte misto *Ionut*!!! Bravo si felicitari pentru sursa ta. Imaginile sunt extraordinare. Cine nu are rabdare sa se uite pierde multe. Acum putem sa spunem ca vedem un avans adevarat al lucrarii si mai ales zic eu seriozitate in respectarea tehnologiei si calitate in executie. Din cate se vede va fi o bucata excelent realizata. Sa speram la cat mai multe autostrazi de acest nivel calitativ al lucrarilor de executie, asta inseamna experienta pt muncitorii romani si pentru inginerii constructori, avand ca finalitate confortul nostru rutier.  La mai multe *Ionut*!!!


Thank you thank you! :cheers: Just a small request: this is an international thread, when you're posting here *please post in English*. There are many international readers on this thread who don't speak Romanian. Thanks!


----------



## danielstan

The secret source is named Deep Throat )


----------



## eurocopter

danielstan said:


> The secret source is named Deep Throat )


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## butar_sebastian

*Yeah...*

Yes, I forgotten, but that happens some times no? So... in conclusion, because you already read what I've posted about those beautiful pictures I send you my regards in english too... I'll try one of these days to post some pics of the rest of the 2 section, one including the Bridge over Mures River, because I've seen progress in those sections. The 3rd they haven't attacked it yet because they still have some problems with the DSV Arad. So let's hope they'll start soon enough because they are some off graphs.


----------



## Le Clerk

Incredible! :lol:



> *Romania To Open One Lane Of Basarab-Constanta Motorway and Constanta's Motorway By-Pass In July*
> 
> *One lane on the Basarab-Constanta section of the Bucharest-Constanta highway in Romania, as well as Constanta's ringroad, will be opened to traffic in July, Transport Minister Anca Boagiu said Thursday.*
> 
> The Basarab-Constanta section is part of the Medgidia-Constanta segment, which is being built by Astaldi and Max Boegl for EUR211 million, provided by the European Investment Bank and the state budget.
> 
> The so-called Sun Highway currently links Bucharest to Cernavoda. The remaining section has been divided into two segments: Cernavoda-Medgidia and Medgidia-Constanta. French company Colas worked on the former segment until April, when the Transport Ministry terminated the contract, citing Colas' failure to expropriate land and delays in designing an alternative route and obtaining construction authorization.


 Source


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Basarab? wasn't that a fly-over in Bucharest?


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes, but it's also a small town west of Constanta. It's the section in blue (about 15 km to Constanta):



I actually was pessimistic about these openings and still are, and I'd still be surprised if they can keep up with the plan, though at Constanta's by-pass they worked all winter long at structures in special warm-keeping tents, which was a first in Romania so far.


----------



## ionut

^^ Idiots. It's not BASARAB, it's BASARAB*I*. The town is actually called Murfatlar, famous for its wines. But that's just a stupid article.


----------



## Le Clerk

According to media reports and contractors themselves, the Bucharest-Ploiesti motorway will be completed this year. It seems that the warning letter caused them to accelerate works and we might see 60 new km of motorway this year. At 90% completion, that is very possible. :banana:


----------



## Le Clerk

UPDATE on contracts signed today on C IV in BLUE. Value of the contracts is EUR 700 million:



Le Clerk said:


> And the official winners are:
> 
> *Nadlac-Arad*
> Lot 1(22,2 km): Romstrade (RO) – Monteadriano Engenharia e Construcao (PT) – Donep Construct (RO) - EUR 120 m ~ EUR 5.4m/km
> Lot 2(16,6 km): Alpine Bau GmbH (D) - EUR 102 m ~ EUR 6.3m/km
> 
> *Timișoara – Lugoj*
> Lot 1 (9,5 km): Spedition UMB SRL (RO) – Tehnostrade SRL (RO) – Carena SpA Impresa di Costruzioni (IT) - EUR 52 m ~ EUR 5.4m/km
> Lot 2 (25,6 km): Tirrena Scavi SpA – Societa Italiana per Condotte d’Acqua SpA – Cossi Costruzioni SpA (all IT) - EUR 110 m ~ EUR 4.4m/km
> 
> *Lugoj - Deva*
> Lot 1 (27,4 km): Tirrena Scavi SpA – Societa Italiana per Condotte d’Acqua SpA – Cossi Construzioni SpA (all IT) - EUR 154 m ~ EUR 5.7m/km
> 
> *Orastie - Sibiu*
> Lot 1 (24,1 km): Strabag (AU) - EUR 125 m ~ EUR 5.2m/km
> Lot 2 (19,7 km): Straco Grup SRL (RO) - Studio Corona SRL Civil Engineering (RO) - EUR 78 m ~ EUR 4m/km
> Lot 3 (22,1 km): Impregilo SpA (IT) - EUR 151 m ~ EUR 6.8m/km
> Lot 4 (16,1 km): Astaldi (IT) - Euroconstruct (RO) - AstalRom (RO) - EUR 142 m ~ EUR 8.8m/km
> 
> If all these are going smoothly in the coming months, Romania will turn into a motorways yard in the coming 2-3 years.  :cheers:


----------



## ionut

^^ LeClerk, you're, as usual, too optimistic. Timisoara-Lugoj lot 2 was NOT signed today, only the first segment. In total there were 5 out of 9 contracts signed today. But the good news: it seems that this segment is not contested anymore.


----------



## koynov

Le Clerk said:


> UPDATE on contracts signed today on C IV in BLUE. Value of the contracts is EUR 700 million:


Cool I am very happy for you. Romania deserve full highway network :banana:
I hope some day we will have motorway which will connect us, Bucurest is city which i want to visit more often


----------



## Le Clerk

ionut said:


> ^^ LeClerk, you're, as usual, too optimistic. Timisoara-Lugoj lot 2 was NOT signed today, only the first segment.


I missed that indeed. Timisoara-Lugoj lot 2 was not signed today.


----------



## Le Clerk

Some pictures from Timisoara-Arad motorway works:



dnd said:


> Trebuie sa selectati adresele de la *"direct link"* ca sa apara pozele.






dnd said:


>


----------



## butar_sebastian

*What about this?*

Nice pictures... but this morning on the Arad news website I've found this...
Let's hope you'll enjoy it. 

http://video.aradon.ro/arad/autostrada-gata-pe-jumatate


----------



## danielstan

The Moara Vlasiei - Ploiesti highway affair: http://www.zf.ro/companii/transport...-de-autostrada-moara-vlasiei-ploiesti-8283885

Indeed, the minister of transport Boagiu said in April that the contract "is cancelled" due to many irregularities. I heard her on TV.
Now she comes with another declaration saying that "the contract WOULD have been cancelled if they would not comply to some conditions" blah, blah...

It is not the first time when the ministers come with contradictory declarations within 1 month.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Romanian Transportation Ministry confirmed that the warning notice sent to contractors for Bucharest-Ploiesti motorway worked out, and the contractors restarted the works at full speed, as well as dropped their demand for an increase in price. Completion of the 43 km of A3 should be done by end year.


----------



## Le Clerk

danielstan said:


> The Moara Vlasiei - Ploiesti highway affair: http://www.zf.ro/companii/transport...-de-autostrada-moara-vlasiei-ploiesti-8283885
> 
> Indeed, the minister of transport Boagiu said in April that the contract "is cancelled" due to many irregularities. I heard her on TV.
> Now she comes with another declaration saying that "the contract WOULD have been cancelled if they would not comply to some conditions" blah, blah...
> 
> It is not the first time when the ministers come with contradictory declarations within 1 month.


There is no contradiction, it's just the journalists who don't have a clue about motorway contracts. :bash::bash::bash:

The contract was never terminated, only a warning was sent as a preliminary for termination. As the conditions in the warning were fulfilled, the ministry will not terminate the contract anymore.


----------



## danielstan

You are right: 
some journalist understood "contract cancelled" some others "notification for cancellation was sent"


----------



## Le Clerk

There was not even a termination notice, but a warning notice. Anyway, Romania has some chances this year to break the 400 km motorway lenght threshold, if this section opens as well as Constanta by-pass. Another 70 km will be added next year on a certain note.


----------



## Le Clerk

The news in English. They had it right this time:



> *Builders Pledge To Resume Work On S Romania Highway Sector*
> 
> Romania's Transport Ministry will not terminate the contract with the constructor of the Moara Vlasiei-Ploiesti highway section, as the consortium has withdrawn its request for a 47% price increase, minister Anca Boagiu said Wednesday.
> 
> The ministry was planning to terminate the contract as the UMB Spedition-Pa&Co-Euroconstruct Trading '98 consortium asked for the contract value to be increased by 47% and had left the construction site 17 months ago, said Boagiu.
> 
> UMB Spedition and then the other companies withdrew their request for more money and committed to completing work on time. The deadline stands as provided by the contract - December 15.
> 
> National road authority CNADNR has so far paid the consortium 671 million lei (EUR162.5 million), VAT included. *UMB Spedition has built 93% of its segment, Pa&Co - 65%, Euroconstruct - 25%.*
> 
> The Moara Vlasiei-Ploiesti sector is 42.5 km long. The consortium was awarded the contract in 2006, with an initial price of RON702.58 million, net of VAT. In 2009, the price was increased by 25%, to RON883.7 million, net of VAT. The work is financed from the state budget. (EUR1=RON4.129)


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ The other remaining section of 13 km up to Bucharest ring is at 55% completion and needs also to be completed this year:















































CNADNR 

The major problem remains connection with the Bucharest ring, and it'll probably get an improvisation this year until works for a cloverleaf (hopefully) will start next year. In the background are the massive concrete walls separating the Bucharest road ring from the Bucharest rail ring.


----------



## Le Clerk

Official motorway openings this year, as confirmed by the road company today:

1. Bucuresti-Ploiesti: 60 km 

2. Medgidia - Constanta: 35 km (half profile only)

3. Constanta by-pass: 22 km

In total, there will be around 82 km of motorway (leaving aside the half profile).

Based on current expected and probable openings, Romania will brake the 400 km motorways threshold this year, and the 500 km next year on a very certain note, while in 2013-14 Romania should open another 200 km of motorway.


----------



## gogu.ca

Le Clerk said:


> Official motorway openings this year, as confirmed by the road company today:
> 
> 1. Bucuresti-Ploiesti: 60 km
> 
> 2. Medgidia - Constanta: 35 km (half profile only)
> 
> 3. Constanta by-pass: 22 km
> 
> In total, there will be around 82 km of motorway (leaving aside the half profile).
> 
> Based on current expected and probable openings, Romania will brake the 400 km motorways threshold this year, and the 500 km next year on a very certain note, while in 2013-14 Romania should open another 200 km of motorway.


plus arad-timisoara cred:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Will be opened rather next year than this one, though there are good change for an opening by the end of this year.

Art works on A2 (Medgidia - Constanta) completed:



DigitalChris said:


> Main bridge over the Danube-Black Sea Canal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viaduct:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random:


----------



## Le Clerk

Some quality pictures of works on Constanta's motorway by-pass from March-April:




dnd said:


> Sper ca nu a mai fost postate imaginile
> 
> *Lucrari pe centura Constantei*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> Source: *netejoru*


----------



## Le Clerk

Romania to issue EUR 7 billion bonds for the financing of road construction:



> *Romania To Start Road-show For International MTN Issue June 6*
> 
> Romania will start on June 6 the road-show presentations for a first international issue of its planned EUR7 billion medium term notes (MTNs) program, market sources told MEDIAFAX Friday.
> 
> The Finance Ministry last year selected Austria's Erste Group Bank AG (EBS.RO) and French Societe Generale to handle the financing program.
> 
> The ministry said it plans to launch the first bond issue before July, followed by another issue in the second half of the year.
> 
> In 2010, Romania announced a three-year MTNs program worth up to EUR7 billion. However, the country didn't attract any funds via the program so far.
> 
> Early May, the ministry sold debt worth EUR939 million in three-year foreign currency bonds on the local market, at an average interest of 4.89% a year.
> 
> The latest international debt sale took place in March 2010, when the ministry attracted EUR1 billion in a five-year Eurobond, at an annual yield of 5.17%.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk

Tender for the terminated contract for Medgidia-Cernavoda to be launched next week:



> *Transport Ministry To Launch Auction For Cernavoda-Medgidia Highway Section*
> 
> The Romanian Transport Ministry will launch an auction next week to award a new contract for the design and construction of the Cernavoda-Medgidia highway section, in southeastern Romania.
> 
> The ministry estimates the contract will be signed in August.
> 
> Transport Minister Anca Boagiu said Friday the contract will run for 15 months (three months for design and 12 months for construction work).
> 
> The minister said the auction winner will have to present six intermediary construction deadlines.
> 
> "If they fail to observe deadlines, they will be forced to pay penalties amounting to EUR500,000, plus 0.1% of the total value of the contract per day for the entire period of delay," said Boagiu.
> 
> Initially, the construction contract for the Cernavoda-Medgidia highway section had been awarded to French constructor Colas. The Transport Ministry cancelled the contract in April as the constructor asked for extra EUR8 million to carry out works, after the highway's route had been changed.
> 
> According to the national roads authority CNADNR, construction work on the Cernavoda-Medgidia highway section will cost between 500 million lei (about EUR121 million) and RON700 million, VAT excluded. (EUR1=RON4.1315


 Source


----------



## bogdymol

Our transport ministry said during the visit she made on Saturday on the counstruction sites of Arad - Timisoara and Arad bypass motorways that Arad - Timisoara motorway will be opened in December this year (although there will be some minor works to be done after the opening) and that Arad bypass will be opened partialy at the same time (including the bridge over Mures), but the works on the bypass will be completed in May 2012 (_in June 2012 we have elections _). Also, on July 22 the two parts of Mures bridge will join in the middle of the span. I got this info from 2 newspaper articles (1,2 - romanian only).

Here are some recent pictures from the construction site:


















































































And an aerial video of the construction site recorded few days ago:


----------



## Le Clerk

So, they are planning to open over 100 km of motorway this year? :scouserd:


----------



## haideidaniel

hope so


----------



## Le Clerk

So, to summarize, this year they *plan* to complete the following:

*1.* Bucharest - Moara Vlasiei, part of A3, (13 km at 2x3) -> more than 80% completed currently so feasible

*2.* Moara Vlasiei-Ploiesti , part of A3, (43 km) -> more than 60% completed - opening questionable (works accelerated though)

*3.* Constanta by-pass, A4, (22 km) -> don't know exactly but also more than 50% completed - opening questionable (reports the works were accelerated)

*4.* Timisoara-Arad (32 km), part of A1, -> more than 60% completed - opening questionable (reports the works were accelerated)

In total exactly *110* km TBO this year! 



Next year's planned openings:

*1.* Cernavoda - Medgidia, part of A1, (19 km).

*2.* Medgidia - Constanta, part of A1, (32 km).

*3.* Inner Bucharest section of A3 (7 km at 2x3).

*4.* Arad by-pass, part of A1, (13 km).

In total: *71* km in 2012.

Those who will not open this year, will open for sure in 2012, and the 2012 completion projects are almost certain. 

In 2013 and 2014 there should be again at least 100 km openings per year, according to the signed or to be signed agreements.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> Next year's planned openings:
> 
> *1.* Cernavoda - Medgidia, part of A1, (19 km).
> 
> *2.* Medgidia - Constanta, part of A1, (32 km).


A2?


----------



## Le Clerk

A2, sorry. Thanks for correction.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> So, to summarize, this year they *plan* to complete the following:
> 
> *1.* Bucharest - Moara Vlasiei, part of A3, (13 km at 2x3) -> more than 80% completed currently so feasible
> 
> *2.* Moara Vlasiei-Ploiesti , part of A3, (43 km) -> more than 60% completed - opening questionable (works accelerated though)
> 
> *3.* Constanta by-pass, A4, (22 km) -> don't know exactly but also more than 50% completed - opening questionable (reports the works were accelerated)
> 
> *4.* Timisoara-Arad (32 km), part of A1, -> more than 60% completed - opening questionable (reports the works were accelerated)
> 
> In total exactly *110* km TBO this year!
> 
> 
> 
> Next year's planned openings:
> 
> *1.* Cernavoda - Medgidia, part of A1, (19 km).
> 
> *2.* Medgidia - Constanta, part of A1, (32 km).
> 
> *3.* Inner Bucharest section of A3 (7 km at 2x3).
> 
> *4.* Arad by-pass, part of A1, (13 km).
> 
> In total: *71* km in 2012.
> 
> Those who will not open this year, will open for sure in 2012, and the 2012 completion projects are almost certain.
> 
> In 2013 and 2014 there should be again at least 100 km openings per year, according to the signed or to be signed agreements.


+ A1 Simeria - Orastie to be completed in August 2012 (part of A1 Deva - Orastie section - Strabag).


----------



## doru.c

*colas tehnologica radion coridor IV*

http://www.romanialibera.ro/blog/do...pentru-autostrada-timisoara-lugoj-226887.html
:banana:


----------



## koynov

del


----------



## Le Clerk

doru.c said:


> http://www.romanialibera.ro/blog/do...pentru-autostrada-timisoara-lugoj-226887.html
> :banana:


The French are back on another section. :smug:
Good, so this lot is also awarded. Few to go. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> + A1 Simeria - Orastie to be completed in August 2012 (part of A1 Deva - Orastie section - Strabag).


Oh, I forgot that lot. They are already on the site there, aren't they? But is the contract stipulating 12 months execution?


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> Oh, I forgot that lot. They are already on the site there, aren't they? But is the contract stipulating 12 months execution?


Yes, Strabag is already on the construction site (and I might have some pictures from there in the folowing days). I know that Deva - Orastie section is made of 2 sub-sections: Deva - Simeria (completion: 2013 - mostly because of a 700 m long Mures bridge) and Simeria - Orastie (completion August 2012, as the contract says).


----------



## Le Clerk

Thanks. Good news. :cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

Pictures captured today at the construction site of Mures bridge in Arad (part of future A1 motorway):





































Panoramic picture (click on it for larger size):


----------



## EduardSA

So by next year summer, someone from Bucharest will be able to travel to Constanta and Ploiesti solely on the high way... nice


----------



## Le Clerk

Except for Cernavoda-Medgidia, whose contract was cancelled earlier this year. BTW: The Ministry of Transportation announced yesterday the tender procedure for this segment is launched (as promised - our new minister keeps up with promises). It should be ready by end next year not by next summer.

It's interesting the Ministry started requiring 1-year execution contracts for some sections (instead of 2), such as this one and the Simeria-Orastie section (already signed).


----------



## alwn

Le Clerk said:


> Bucharest - Moara Vlasiei, part of A3, (13 km at 2x3) -> more than 80% completed currently so feasible
> 
> 
> 
> So finally they decided to cancel the inner section (6.5 km) due to the land costs? The access to A3 will be done only from the Bucharest belt?
Click to expand...


----------



## ionut

alwn said:


> So finally they decided to cancel the inner section (6.5 km) due to the land costs? The access to A3 will be done only from the Bucharest belt?


No, they will also build the city section. They say it will be ready by the end of 2012, but I seariously doubt it.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ I think the Ministry said in one statement that the inner-Bucharest section needs to be completed by end next year. 

BTW: our woman transportation minister is playing the bitch role latelly:lol:



> *We can offer business class tickets for those foreign companies failing to deliver according to contract* :gunz:
> 
> Transport Minister Anca Boagiu sent a message to all foreign companies dealing in construction and that fail to deliver on term infrastructure works. They should be ready to head back to their country, she said, and added there is a new terminal ready and business class tickets can be provided, according to Mediafax. Boagiu warned in a press conference “the mess with all these road and railway construction deals must stop once and for all in Romania.”
> 
> "Through the new contracts all the contractors are forced to respect their execution term, with six intermediary terms. *Failing to respect brings a 500,000 euro fine and per each day* , there is 0.1 percent penalty from the contract value. The moment a value of 15 percent of the contract is reached, the contract is killed. I know this is not a pleasant thing; *we have applied 40 million euro fines for companies executing Valea Prahovei railroad rehabilitation*.” Boagiu said.
> 
> She also said she has invited foreign contractors to leave if they do not respect their terms. “Who doesn’t want to work in Romania, should know there is a new terminal finished, a nice one, it has the shape of a violin. We can offer them all the protocol services and offer them business class tickets to leave the country, of course, with the right penalties,” Boagiu also said. The minister also said she has greenlit local prefects to supervise road or railway construction works in their areas and intervene where there is need.


 Source


----------



## Baiazid

Ce-mi place mie de ministri romani, administreaza o tara vai de ea, n-au nici un fel de rezultat, dar toti sunt foarte ironici si subtili cu ailalti. Niste toape!


----------



## Le Clerk

All segments on A1 and A2 are contracted now, bar for Pitesti-Sibiu:



> *Five construction companies sign contracts for EUR 427 mln highway segments in Romania*
> JUNE 7, 2011 AT 3:40 PM
> 
> Construction companies Strabag, Straco Grup- Studio Corona and Astaldi – Astalrom have won the bids to design and built three segments of the Orastie Sibiu highway, according to Romania’s Transport and Infrastructure Ministry. The three contracts, worth a total of EUR 427.5 million, have recently been signed.
> 
> Strabag has won a EUR 166.6 million contract for the first segment of the highway, while the association Straco Grup – Studio Corona will be the beneficiary of the EUR 114.2 million contract for another segment of the same highway.
> 
> A third segment went to the association Astaldi – Astalrom, a contract woth EUR 146.6 million. All the contracts extend over 22 months, plus four years of guarantees. The financing is covered by the European Union, through the Cohesion Fund – 85 percent, with the remainder from the Romanian Government.


 Source

An insane period of motorway construction will happen in the coming years in Romania.


----------



## Le Clerk

The bitchy ministress wants now Bechtel to work cheaper. :nuts:



> *CNADNR Asks Bechtel To Reduce Highway Construction Costs By 35%*
> today, 16:21 Autor: Ioana Tudor
> 
> Romanian roads authority CNADNR asked U.S. company Bechtel, which constructs the Brasov-Bors highway, to reduce work costs by about 35% and revise the construction schedule, as the 2013 deadline stated in the contract cannot be observed.


 Source


----------



## ke

Le Clerk said:


> All segments on A1 and A2 are contracted now, bar for Pitesti-Sibiu:


Is Cernavoda - Medgidia segment contracted ? Or the entire Lugoj-Deva segment ?


----------



## bogdymol

ke said:


> Is Cernavoda - Medgidia segment contracted ? Or the entire Lugoj-Deva segment ?


No, it is not 

LeClerk is too optimist.


----------



## alwn

Le Clerk said:


> All segments on A1 and A2 are contracted now, bar for Pitesti-Sibiu:
> 
> Source
> 
> An insane period of motorway construction will happen in the coming years in Romania.



So all segments of A1 tendered in march were awarded and signed already? 
In late april they signed the contract for 5 segments (out of 9) as for the rest of 4 i knew that some competitors challange the bid results..

Glad to find out the good news, they can start works in the second half of the year. What about the last 2 segments from Lugoj- Deva? Any news?


----------



## Le Clerk

ke said:


> Is Cernavoda - Medgidia segment contracted?


Cernavoda-Medgidia was tendered last week and will be contracted by the end of this summer.


----------



## quaks

what about the arad-nadlac section ? is it tendered ?


----------



## bogdymol

quaks said:


> what about the arad-nadlac section ? is it tendered ?


Yes, and the contracts for both sections on Arad - Nadlac have been signed. Works will start this autumn.


----------



## rorise1

pier between lanes?!
I don't know who is the designer, but a span of 30 meters is not such a big problem in these days and I don't think it's economically, too.

:cheers2: non alcohol


----------



## bogdymol

rorise1 said:


> pier between lanes?!
> I don't know who is the designer, but a span of 30 meters is not such a big problem in these days and I don't think it's economically, too.
> 
> :cheers2: non alcohol


It is cheaper to make it with a pier between the lanes and actualy most of the overpases over motorways I've been on are like that.

Anyway, pictures from Arad bypass construction site (part of A1):



















Future overpass of DJ682 (with pier between lanes):










Motorway pass over a railway:




























Far away is the future interchange with DN69 and Arad - Timisoara motorway:


----------



## bogdymol

Mureș bridge, part of the same project:


----------



## ionut

Early morning surprise from the secret source!
Here is *A4 Constanta bypass MAY UPDATE*.
As you can see, all the photos were taken on May 27.

_You'll notice that most of the resources were relocated to complete the segment between A2 and Agigea. The intention is to finish one way (A2-Agigea) this year... we'll see what happens. The segment DN3-Ovidiu has no major changes/updates since winter._

Enjoy!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bridge km 0+152 over the motorway in Ovidiu Interchange*



























------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bridge km 2+436 - local road over motorway, same status since winter*


















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Area around bridge km 2+615 (motorway over irrigation channel)*



























------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The two mirror bridges of the roundabout over the motorway at km 5+700*


















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bridge km 7+296 over irrigation area and earthworks (filling) in the same area*


















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bridge km 8+290 over irrigation channel and archaeology works in the same area*


















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Earth works km 10*
_You can see in the backround at km 11 the 3 bridges over Valu lui Traian Monument_
Not much progress since winter


















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bridge and earth works in DN3 Interchange*













































------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bridges over Valu lui Traian and bridge over DN3*




































End of part 1. Stay tuned for part 2.


----------



## ionut

^^ Here is part 2.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Pictures taken from the bridge km 11+806 over the Bucharest-Constanta railway* *- dinamic compacting works, earth works*
_In the third picture looking towards DN3 (km 11+184) it is very clear how much earth works will be done here; just see how small the equipment appears when compared to the motorway footprint_



























------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bridge km 12+262 over Valu De Piatra*
_This is part of A2 interchange. Although on the same structures, the links are already splited, as may be seen from the different widths of the abutment_



























------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bridge in A2 interchange - link B over the bypass*


















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bridge in A2 interchange km 13+864*




































------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Somewhere :lol:


















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Pictures taken from the last bridge in A2 interchange*
_Asphalt is laid out towards Agigea km 14-km 15_


















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The entrance in Agigea interchange right near Dedeman km 19*



























------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Last bridge of the project - km 21+571 over Constanta-Mangalia railway, just before the Apolodor project* (that's the new cable stayed bridge over the Danube-Black Sea Canal)


















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bridge in Agigea interchange*









------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Looking towards km 17 and 18 from Dedeman*


















That's it. Hope you enjoyed it! :cheers:


----------



## cornel001

When you put so many pics per post it will become difficult to scroll.


----------



## Le Clerk

Romania and Ukraine initiated yesterday the *Black Sea- Baltic Sea Motorway *project. The motorway will leave from the termination of A5 in Romania (part of C IX) in Focsani and go north to Iasi and then Cernauti, Ternopil, and then connect to Krakow-Lvov-Kiev motorway. This motorway will be an interconnection route with C III, C IX, and C IV and will be submitted for approval in TEN-T:



In *magenta*


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> Romania and Ukraine initiated yesterday the *Black Sea- Baltic Sea Motorway *project. The motorway will leave from the termination of A5 in Romania (part of C IX) in Focsani and go north to Iasi and then Cernauti, Ternopil, and then connect to Krakow-Lvov-Kiev motorway.


Which stardate? And will Cpt. Kirk have a chance to drive on it?


----------



## Le Clerk

I would not be surprised to see some sections of it tendered this year. 
The feasibility study is ready and it's included in the main PPP projects to be launched this year. The traffic as it is warrants the financial investment if a motorway tax will be levied. It's only second to Bucharest-Brasov.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> I would not be surprised to see some sections of it tendered this year.


I really, really hope you are kidding.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I doubt if this is a high priority for Ukraine. They have much more important issues such as the continuous upgrade of the M03 and M06 corridors.


----------



## nenea_hartia

ChrisZwolle said:


> I doubt if this is a high priority for Ukraine. They have much more important issues such as the continuous upgrade of the M03 and M06 corridors.


It ain't a priority neither for us. We don't have connections inside the country, we don't have connections to the West or to Bulgaria, also an EU member state, so I doubt in 50 years from now we'll connect to a state with a constant unfriendly politics towards Romania.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Still, a motorway like this, up to Suceava, will also significantly benefit eastern Romania. DN2 connects a string of cities along its route, a motorway would significantly improve traffic safety, the economy and travel times in that region.


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> It ain't a priority neither for us. We don't have connections inside the country, we don't have connections to the West or to Bulgaria, also an EU member state, so I doubt in 50 years from now we'll connect to a state with a constant unfriendly politics towards Romania.


Don't forget that Flutur, the Romanian politician pushing this, is a very high profile leader inside the main governing party. 

Besides, if they pull a PPP, which they plan indeed to do as of this year, it'll not drive money out from other projects.

PS: With Bulgaria, the main road to Giurgiu has been steadily expanded into an expressway and the last section is currently U/C AFAIK. But we have to connect first with the west indeed. But I say, heck, if additional money from other sources can be found, works on other connections could be done in parallel and I think this is the main goal now with the PPP 10 priorities. And, as Chris noted, we need anyway a motoray up north, and in fact this route has been planned for like 7 years now. They are only now planning a joint connection with Ukraine, which is not a big addition, but if it results in a larger connection with the Baltic and Poland, then it's getting veery juicy. 

PPS: I just came back from a tour on the Basarab overpass during the opening. Expect some very nice and sexy movies and shots. :naughty:


----------



## nenea_hartia

Fresh pics coming from Arad bypass site:

*Section 1A:*

- km 0+500 - this is where the motorway actually starts; until here there is only a slip road, connecting the bypass with National Route DN7:










- filling the embankment around km 0+500:










- culvert at km 0+750:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- bridge over railway Arad-Nădlac at km 0+910:


























- filling and compacting around km 2+500:


















- works for the embankment around km 3+000:


----------



## nenea_hartia

*Section 1B:*

- the main piece of infrastructure, Mureş Bridge (km 7+360-7+810):
---- closing the gap between pier 5 and 6:


















---- pier 6:


















---- the gap between pier 6 and 7 is scheduled to be closed in late July or early August:


----------



## ionut

Le Clerk said:


> How about admitting you were wining for nothing?
> 
> K. Let's get back to motorways.


I was NOT w*h*ining, are you high or smtg?! :bash: I had the impression hotnews didn't quote the source for the map. And as it turns out I was actually covering for your a**, don't know why you went all :weird: on me. :down:

You don't have to get all :bleep: with me.


----------



## Le Clerk

Covering my ass? :lol: What for?


----------



## ionut

Le Clerk said:


> Covering my ass? :lol: What for?


Clean up your inbox, give me a PM and you'll find out.


----------



## madad

Does anyone know which will be the numbers of the motorways below?

* in blue color, Targu Mures-Iasi-Ungheni = A?
* in yellow color, Lugoj-Drobeta Turnu Severin-Craiova = A?


----------



## Ayceman

We have no clue. The numbers haven't been decided on because they're not likely to start anytime soon.


----------



## Le Clerk

madad said:


> Does anyone know which will be the numbers of the motorways below?
> 
> * in blue color, Targu Mures-Iasi-Ungheni = A?
> * in yellow color, Lugoj-Drobeta Turnu Severin-Craiova = A?


Most probably:

A6 or 7 depending on which will be the first to be U/C. 

Because A5 will be Ploiesti-Albita. It is the most advanced currently having the feasibility study completed.


----------



## mcarling

Are there any (tentative) plans to eventually extend the motorway depicted in yellow to Bucharest? Maybe through Seaca?


----------



## danielstan

Tentative plans, yes.
We have talented ministers of Transport which draw highways on paper, but have no budget to actually build them.
I heard once from ex-minister Berceanu of a highway Craiova - Alexandria - Bucharest.
But probaly is last on the list of priorities...


----------



## Radu CORNESCU

Uite ca le pun si aici...

Today near DEDEMAN (adica unde se termina soseaua de centura a Constantei - intre Lazu si Agigea):


----------



## Radu CORNESCU




----------



## Radu CORNESCU




----------



## ionut

^^ Thanks Radu! :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

We need to say it in English as well: those are pics from Constanta's S motorway section, which is supposed to open in the coming months, if I understood well.


----------



## Le Clerk

Some interesting Bucharest ring plans:



Sursa

Dotted sections are currently planned for construction.


----------



## neaguionutu

What hurts us stronger

Romanians have never had an infrastructure that can get out there and to be proud. This could be the explanation for the topics on infrastructure are so popular.

I became more interested in infrastructure than the articles that talk about things, facts and figures that we could achieve a more direct way.

I'm not saying that the infrastructure belongs to external reality in which we live, something that concerns us. But before a topic of interest on the loan or one interest on deposits do not have the same sensitivity that we manifest when we go through to a subject we have highways. Or, rather, that we have not.

The problem is compounded when you can afford to raise your eyes and look to see what is next to him. It is a double sensitivity. The feeling is that he had when you were in grade II and calligraphy were taking note 7, when more than half the class get 10. It was frustrating. Enough of the sheet home and ask your mother "as Ionel took?". The moment of truth was terrible, but had to admit it: Ionel had 10.

What hurts most? I took 7 or that Ionel was 10? What matters to me? That Hungarians have 1273 kilometers of highway, or that we only have 313 km?

We are talking here about the attitude of the novel and will allow me a generalization that I hope will not be the only one who considered fundamental. We used to throw mud and major envy instead to relate constructively to the power of example.

Between making an effort to calligraphy to take the next test in October and try to do all types of Ionel only because it took 10, preferably most or the second version, which certainly , we avatanjează.

There is also a third option: we pour ashes on the head alone, the most destructive way possible. Which, again, is not to our advantage.

It is true that failure that I had all these years on the highway is ours as a people. But the criticism that we must do it to be constructive. Similarly, we must see with good eyes the realization Hungarians. It is a merit you have.

I will conclude with good news: today we have November 2 metro stations, which toil more or less 20 years. I will add that the French are working on a project for Paris by bus colossal size. What hurts most?

Sursa


----------



## ionut

@neaguionutu, man please DO NOT post "artistic" articles about infrastructure here on SSC, especially on this thread. Anybody can write these.


----------



## Le Clerk

Romance writing sells elsewhere. I didn't even bother to read it all. It feels like the every-day artistically poor informed articles on motorways in Romania. Journalists are even poorer at that than authorities.

Edit: I've seen the end and it's incorrect. Nuff said:



> I will conclude with good news: today we have November 2 metro stations, which toil more or less 20 years.


Bullshit! 1 year! :bash: Even though the tunnels were dug back in communism, the rails, stations outfit etc were built i less than 1 year. 

Not to mention that Romania is indeed this year and will be even more in the coming year one of the biggest motorways yard i Europe.


----------



## Le Clerk

Speaking of this, I amended this drawing for another thread, so I'll post it here as well:




Yellow: U/C
Red: tendered
Blue: planned

With the following corrections:

Yellow: add Deva-Orastie
Green: add Sibiu by-pass (22 km)
Red: Take out a section from Lugoj-Deva (which was not tendered yet)
Blue: add A7 which was put out for tender for feasibility studies a few days ago, A8 which is now proposed as a new TEN-T corridor to Commission together with Ukraine, extension of A4 (approved for financing by the Commission) and Timisoara-Serbian border, part of CXI supported by Romania and Italy as another TEN-T project, with Serbia and Montenegro part of it too. 

Source


All the yellow sections but the A3 section (in total about 112 km) are said to be opened by the end of this year.

So, to conclude, the main projects by 2014 are: 
- complete CIV (with roughly 70-85% Commission financing), less the mountain section which is being prepared for a PPP this year
- complete some important sections of A3 (about 55 km this year, and probably another 100 km by 2014). 

This means Romania should have about 850-900 km of motorway by end 2014, which is quite feasible to reach. If other projects will be launched, which is probable, such as Ploiesti-Albita section of C IX (A5), which is prepared for tenders, and some other sections of A3, the number of km by 2014 will be bigger.

So, I wait for whining, critics etc. :lol: :cheers:


----------



## ionut

Le Clerk said:


> So, I wait for whining, critics etc. :lol: :cheers:


*"Almost" yellow:* Nadlac-Arad, they have given the order to start works (around June 20th). Probably the rest will follow soon, the recently tendered segments (9) that is. The only problem is Colas, that segment is turning out to be a real drama. 

Oh, get rid of A8 and I'll be happy. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

Thank you for the corrections. :cheers:

I also remembered about the Cernavoda-Medgidia section after completing it. So, yes, it's not U/C yet, though some parts were U/C at some point in time. :nuts:

A8 is my number creation. Nobody knows what number that motorway will be.


----------



## neaguionutu

If I offended anyone, please excuse me.
I want to be able to travel on highways and many kilometers of highway we give in use.


----------



## cornel001

"Green: add Sibiu by-pass (22 km)"
I see it already green on the map.


----------



## Le Clerk

It's not counted under "autostrazi executate".


----------



## nenea_hartia

And only a third of Lugoj-Deva is tendered.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^


Le Clerk said:


> Red: Take out a section from Lugoj-Deva (which was not tendered yet)


:cheers:



I updated the map:

*Green*: in use (331 km)
*Yellow*: U/C (250 km)
*Red*: contracted (works to start in the second half of this year / early next year) (178 km)
*Blue*: planned


----------



## alwn

when it is suposed to be tendered the last 2 sections left on Lugoj-Deva?
and for the 9 sections tendered this spring all the contracts have been signed? I knew about some contestations on the Timisoara-Lugoj, Lot 2


----------



## bogdymol

alwn said:


> when it is suposed to be tendered the last 2 sections left on Lugoj-Deva?


I heard that the Ministry saved around 600M € after tendering this 9 sections on A1 and they want to put those money for those last 2 sections of Lugoj - Deva. Some time ago they were promising that they will tender that one soon. We will wait and see...



alwn said:


> and for the 9 sections tendered this spring all the contracts have been signed? I knew about some contestations on the Timisoara-Lugoj, Lot 2


AFAIK except for that Timisoara - Lugoj sub-section, all contracts have been signed.


----------



## Le Clerk

The RO and HU governments signed yesterday the interconnection agreements for CIV and A3:




panamar said:


> Este oficial: Ne legăm autostrada de unguri


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ A3??


----------



## mcarling

nenea_hartia said:


> ^ A3??


The wide black line in the picture above looks like the A3. The red, yellow, and blue line looks like the A1.


----------



## nenea_hartia

mcarling said:


> The wide black line in the picture above looks like the A3. The red, yellow, and blue line looks like the A1.


D'oh, got it. I didn't read it too carefully. Sorry, Le Clerk. Thanks, mcarling.


----------



## EduardSA

Why do Romanian motorways end with a roundabout rather than an interchange? I would think it's pretty dangerous ending with a roundabout...


----------



## mcarling

EduardSA said:


> I would think it's pretty dangerous ending with a roundabout...


Why?


----------



## bogdymol

mcarling said:


> Why?


This is why. A truck missed the roundabout...


----------



## EduardSA

Well, if it's at night or there's lots of traffic; if one goes fast around the circle or the other doesn't obey the right of privilege; or the driver miscalculates the timing of entering into the circle, accidents could be more prone to happen. On an interchange, you just slowly merge onto the other road or stop at robots. But I suppose, it also depends on how big the circle is and how the drivers' mannerisms are in that country.


----------



## EduardSA

I think a good solution would be to put up a lot more signs that warn of a roundabout and that gradually reduce the speed limit, together with warning flashing lights so it can catch people's attention at night. 



nenea_hartia said:


> TRANSLATED:
> 
> Roundabouts at that stupid bypass-motorway exit at Sibiu made ​​its first victim. Obviously, a TIR-ist foreign (Belgian), perhaps unusual with such solutions for exiting the highway :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, sudden speed limit out of the highway from 130 km/h directly to 70 km/h, without reducing the speed gradually to 110 km/h and 90 km/h, coupled with a radar which is usually common at that roundabout, how does that seem to you? :bash:
> I want to point out to everyone passing though that roundabout: Radar is there almost all time, including at night.


..


----------



## mcarling

bogdymol said:


> This is why. A truck missed the roundabout...


The same thing happens with all types of interchanges.


----------



## Le Clerk

I don't understand why is the intersection to blame if a truck in thousands missed the roundabout?!?! :?

I fail to see the logic behind it. :bash:


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> I don't understand why is the intersection to blame if a truck in thousands missed the roundabout?!?! :?


Maybe because it's almost not signalized?


----------



## quaks

there are so many TIR in the sibiu area so it is normal that one accident happens from time to time


----------



## violinivo

Hi guys, congratulations for the fantastic job you are doing posting updates so regularly in this section! Well done!
I am following with great interest the development of the motorway system in Rumania particularly as I am Bulgarian who travels from the UK through Europe.
I am doing the trip towards the end of July, and I was interested if you could update about the current situation on the A1 route (E75). I am planing to get to Arad and make a stop in a hotel near the E75 road (as we are travelling with my 2 years old). The following day I hope to be able to get from Arad to Ruse in about 10 hours drive (that is what the SatNav is showing as trip duration).
Could you please briefly and of course if you know it (!) let me know if the road condition is OK generally, and if the trip is doable in 10 hours (especially with international traffic and loads of trucks on the way!). Also are they enough rest areas (petrol stations, etc) where a little one can play for a bit along the route?
Thanks very much in advance, and again, well done on your great section here in this forum! cheers

By the way - does it sound crazy to actually go via Bucurest - Constanta (is there any motorway section opened there yet?) - I heard that the road from Constanta to the BG border and Durankulak is 2x2, would that be shorter than to go via Ruse as my end point of travel is Varna?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Which route will you take? This one? If yes, I assure you that the road quality is good, but the traffic is terrible.

Arad - Bucharest is doable in about 8-9 hours, so 10h to Ruse is plausible. About the rest areas: there are a lot of gas stations along this route and you can stop safely at most of them. I recommend you OMV, PetromV or MOL.

Have a safe trip!


----------



## violinivo

bogdymol said:


> ^^ Which route will you take? This one? If yes, I assure you that the road quality is good, but the traffic is terrible.
> 
> Arad - Bucharest is doable in about 8-9 hours, so 10h to Ruse is plausible. About the rest areas: there are a lot of gas stations along this route and you can stop safely at most of them. I recommend you OMV, PetromV or MOL.
> 
> Have a safe trip!


yes that is the one! I am hoping to get some travel done very early in the morning starting at 5am and get at least half of the driving before midday. would you say traffic is heavy constantly or better in the early hours/or afternoon?

What about going via Bucarest - Constanta route? I was considering it as Danube Bridge 1 apparently is in works and I don't know how bad it would be to wait and cross is, especially with traffic to Turkey, etc...what would you say about that route?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ That would be quite a long detour. How about crossing by ferry at Calafat/Vidin? Is there any good road in Bulgarian between Vidin and Ruse?

PS: Arad - Timisoara - Calafat is also a very good road, recently redone on almost it's entire length... but trucks are still present here.


----------



## nenea_hartia

violinivo said:


> Hi guys, congratulations for the fantastic job you are doing posting updates so regularly in this section! Well done!
> I am following with great interest the development of the motorway system in Rumania particularly as I am Bulgarian who travels from the UK through Europe.
> I am doing the trip towards the end of July, and I was interested if you could update about the current situation on the A1 route (E75). I am planing to get to Arad and make a stop in a hotel near the E75 road (as we are travelling with my 2 years old). The following day I hope to be able to get from Arad to Ruse in about 10 hours drive (that is what the SatNav is showing as trip duration).
> Could you please briefly and of course if you know it (!) let me know if the road condition is OK generally, and if the trip is doable in 10 hours (especially with international traffic and loads of trucks on the way!). Also are they enough rest areas (petrol stations, etc) where a little one can play for a bit along the route?
> Thanks very much in advance, and again, well done on your great section here in this forum! cheers
> 
> By the way - does it sound crazy to actually go via Bucurest - Constanta (is there any motorway section opened there yet?) - I heard that the road from Constanta to the BG border and Durankulak is 2x2, would that be shorter than to go via Ruse as my end point of travel is Varna?


Hello, violinivo!

If you are still going through Deva-Sibiu, the situation is as follows:
- the asphalt quality is from good to very good, as bogdymol said;
- from Arad and until Deva the road is not very congested, but is full of curves, so if you get behind some lorries you might stay there for many kilometres before you can overtake. Also, the road is passing through many, many villages;
- between Deva and Sebeş the road becomes very congested;
- from Sebeş to Sibiu it is the same, but from place to place there is a third lane for overtaking;
- Sibiu - Piteşti is also congested. The scenery is awesome as it is passing through the mountains, but it's very difficult to overtake trucks;
- Piteşti - Bucharest: finally motorway! The oldest one in Romania, not in a good shape, but one can still travel fast there;
- if you intend to go through Constanţa you will have to use the northern part of Bucharest ring, half of it recently upgraded to 2+2. And yes, there is a good motorway from Bucharest to Cernavodă (152km). The rest of it until Constanţa + Bypass Constanţa is still under construction.

Be aware at the police radars. If you'll see cars using flashes, usually it's a warning for other drivers to reduce speed because they are close to a police car.

Generally, there are a lot of gas stations (OMV, Mol, Agip, Rompetrol are the main, but there are also smaller ones) and some small rest areas.

Have a nice and safe trip through our country!


----------



## bogdymol

_@nenea_hartia:_ don't forget to tell him about Sibiu bypass!

_@violinivo: _if you go through Sibiu take the bypass instead of the city-center. It's 17 km of brand new motorway with 130 km/h speed limit


----------



## violinivo

Thanks to both of you guys, it is apreciated!
Just a final question - as I am travelling with the little 2 years old and have a carseat for him, is it permitted in Rumania to use the car seat on the front passenger seat? 

it as not actually my first drive through Romania, I did Arad - Calafat about four years ago and it was quite difficult one as they were working on most of the road and the speed was about 50 km/h for most of it - it took ages!
But I am going through a different route now and things have changed a lot since then!
Can't wait for the entire A1 to be finished (as well as for the Bulgarian ones abviously - Hemus motorway and the 2x2 Varna - Durankulak!)...hopefully in 3 years time!!

P.S. Forgot to ask whether you reckon is generally save enough to leave the car parked outside the hotel in Arad...it might be a silly question but just in case , better to ask!


----------



## bogdymol

violinivo said:


> Thanks to both of you guys, it is apreciated!
> Just a final question - as I am travelling with the little 2 years old and have a carseat for him, is it permitted in Rumania to use the car seat on the front passenger seat?


If the seat if made for using it on the passenger seat you should have no problems. Just don't forget to fix it and deactivate the passengers airbag.



violinivo said:


> it as not actually my first drive through Romania, I did Arad - Calafat about four years ago and it was quite difficult one as they were working on most of the road and the speed was about 50 km/h for most of it - it took ages!
> But I am going through a different route now and things have changed a lot since then!
> Can't wait for the entire A1 to be finished (as well as for the Bulgarian ones abviously - Hemus motorway and the 2x2 Varna - Durankulak!)...hopefully in 3 years time!!


You drove on DN6. Now that road is almost completely redone (except for a part of Tr. Severin - Orsova). From Timisoara to Orsova the road is very good, with no traffic lights and other restrictions. Lugoj bypass is also completed!


----------



## violinivo

bogdymol said:


> If the seat if made for using it on the passenger seat you should have no problems. Just don't forget to fix it and deactivate the passengers airbag.
> 
> 
> 
> You drove on DN6. Now that road is almost completely redone (except for a part of Tr. Severin - Orsova). From Timisoara to Orsova the road is very good, with no traffic lights and other restrictions. Lugoj bypass is also completed!


Thanks, the other option is to go via Timisoara - Craiova - Alexandria, but then getting from Alexandria to Ruse I hear the road is not so good and well sign-posted....so it might be too confusing for a foreigner like me...just thinking about avoiding the heavy traffic of the other option!

Thanks!


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Another thing: Romania and Bulgaria are the only ones in Europe where it is compulsory to buy a vignette also for the main roads, not only for motorways. Every OMV, Petrom and Rompetrol gas station is selling vignettes. I know it's stupid, but that's the way it is. You can also buy it from here. 
The Romanian vignette is not a sticker for the windscreen, but just a piece of paper. Basically you are registered in a database and from place to place on the road there are cameras which are checking the cars (like in Hungary). Be careful, you must keep the vignette and also the receipt provided by the gas station.


----------



## violinivo

bogdymol said:


> ^^ That would be quite a long detour. How about crossing by ferry at Calafat/Vidin? Is there any good road in Bulgarian between Vidin and Ruse?
> 
> PS: Arad - Timisoara - Calafat is also a very good road, recently redone on almost it's entire length... but trucks are still present here.


Yes thpught about it but no good for me as the road would be a detour on my journey to Varna on the Bulgarian side....also trying to avoid ferry crossings, personal experience - a bit too much hassle in the past

Cheers!


----------



## cinxxx

violinivo said:


> P.S. Forgot to ask whether you reckon is generally save enough to leave the car parked outside the hotel in Arad...it might be a silly question but just in case , better to ask!


I'm not from Arad, but I would say generally, it's safe to leave you car anywhere parked. Only don't forget anything inside that would tempt someone to break the window and steal, remove the cdplayer, also one recommendation would be, if you want to leave things in the trunk, put them there when leaving, not in the parking, where some can see what you are doing, and get tempted to break the trunk.
It also depends on the car type and model. If it's a high class car, that could tempt people. Last days I saw a BMW X6 with the small rear window broken, that was 100% a burglary.


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ I am currently working in Arad. I never had a problem, although once I forgot my car unlocked for an entire night.


----------



## violinivo

cinxxx said:


> I'm not from Arad, but I would say generally, it's safe to leave you car anywhere parked. Only don't forget anything inside that would tempt someone to break the window and steal, remove the cdplayer, also one recommendation would be, if you want to leave things in the trunk, put them there when leaving, not in the parking, where some can see what you are doing, and get tempted to break the trunk.
> It also depends on the car type and model. If it's a high class car, hat could tempt people.


Thanks! I would remove most of the luggage from the trunk but I am also carrying a roofbox on top of car and that is why I am slightly more worried....thanks for the advise!


----------



## cinxxx

I forgot my bag on the front seat once in a neighborhood with lots of gypsies, and wondered off for some hours, after returning, got shocked seeing the bag there, but no one broke the car. Also, forgot to close one window and nothing happened, this in Timisoara.I think Arad should be even more safe. 
In Belgrade I forgot one window completely opened for almost half a day, again shock when reaching the car, but again, nothing happened ). Maybe a Logan is not so tempting .
But better safe than sorry.


----------



## violinivo

Absolutely!

another thing going back to the route question was that people recommend avoiding Bucarest ring road and driving through town to get to the road to Ruse. Would you say that is the best thing to do? Also do you know if it is well sign-posted? It has happened that a few of my friends have got lost there trying to find the right way apparently


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> Some pics of the under construction A3 motorway near Ploieşti:
> 
> - casting concrete on the upper deck of the overpass over main road DN1::


Thanks a lot. :cheers: Finally, they are closing that overpass! 



> - the motorway near Râfov:


Is there any way you might know how much of the whole section is currently completed?


----------



## bogdymol

violinivo said:


> P.S. Forgot to ask whether you reckon is generally save enough to leave the car parked outside the hotel in Arad...it might be a silly question but just in case , better to ask!


I live in Arad and I never had any problems with the car, but as the other guys said you should lock your car and try not to leave in your car things that could tempt a car burglar. 

Another thing: I don't know where will you stay in Arad, but anyway, if you are going on the route Hungarian border -> (Arad) -> Sibiu you should avoid Arad bypass. It's ultra-congested with trucks, there are 3 railway crossings that 1/3 of the time are on red and now they started working at 2 railway overpases on the bypass, so this could mean more delays. So take *this* route instead of this one.


----------



## alwn

violinivo said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> another thing going back to the route question was that people recommend avoiding Bucarest ring road and driving through town to get to the road to Ruse. Would you say that is the best thing to do? Also do you know if it is well sign-posted? It has happened that a few of my friends have got lost there trying to find the right way apparently


as for Bucharest ring I know that only 22 km out of 80 were updated to 2x2. So basically a quart of ring ( the north part). My recomandation is to drive through the city. You have to follow the line to the central part of the city and from there you will find indicators to Giurgiu (Ruse) or Constanta. 

The route Arad- Deva- Sibiu- Bucharest is in good condition even a little bit crowded. I recommend you to have a stop in downtown of Sibiu instead of bypassing the city on the new motorway ring. Sibiu is a great town and you won't regret! 

Also Bucharest- Constanta is a very good alternative, you have motorway 151 km and between Constanta and Mangalia 45 km of 4x1 road. I would recommend you to stop also in kaliakra to the famous scallops restaurant


----------



## violinivo

alwn said:


> as for Bucharest ring I know that only 22 km out of 80 were updated to 2x2. So basically a quart of ring ( the north part). My recomandation is to drive through the city. You have to follow the line to the central part of the city and from there you will find indicators to Giurgiu (Ruse) or Constanta.
> 
> The route Arad- Deva- Sibiu- Bucharest is in good condition even a little bit crowded. I recommend you to have a stop in downtown of Sibiu instead of bypassing the city on the new motorway ring. Sibiu is a great town and you won't regret!
> 
> Also Bucharest- Constanta is a very good alternative, you have motorway 151 km and between Constanta and Mangalia 45 km of 4x1 road. I would recommend you to stop also in kaliakra to the famous scallops restaurant


Thank you for the recommendations and the advice! Actually you give me a great idea to stop and do a little sightseeing in Sibiu - and it would be a perfect break of the journey Arad - Ruse as it is more or less in the middle of it. Could you recommend maybe a place where I could park (safely) somewhere in the centre of Sibiu, perhaps even if there is a park/garden where we could have a walk with the little one, etc
Sorry about the off-topic of those questions, I don't know if there is a more appropriate section to ask those in the forum...


----------



## violinivo

bogdymol said:


> I live in Arad and I never had any problems with the car, but as the other guys said you should lock your car and try not to leave in your car things that could tempt a car burglar.
> 
> Another thing: I don't know where will you stay in Arad, but anyway, if you are going on the route Hungarian border -> (Arad) -> Sibiu you should avoid Arad bypass. It's ultra-congested with trucks, there are 3 railway crossings that 1/3 of the time are on red and now they started working at 2 railway overpases on the bypass, so this could mean more delays...


Thanks, what you suggested looks like the better option indeed!


----------



## nenea_hartia

violinivo said:


> Thank you for the recommendations and the advice! Actually you give me a great idea to stop and do a little sightseeing in Sibiu - and it would be a perfect break of the journey Arad - Ruse as it is more or less in the middle of it. Could you recommend maybe a place where I could park (safely) somewhere in the centre of Sibiu, perhaps even if there is a park/garden where we could have a walk with the little one, etc
> Sorry about the off-topic of those questions, I don't know if there is a more appropriate section to ask those in the forum...


There is a parking here, just outside the historical centre (you can see it using Google street view). The parking costs only 1 leu/day (less than 25 eurocents/day!). Then follow Nicolae Bălcescu street by foot and you'll get into the real medieval Sibiu. At the end of that road you'll find Piaţa Mare (Large Square), Piaţa Mică (Small Square), Piaţa Huet (Huet Square) and Evangelical Church. All these places are closed to car traffic.
Then you can get back to your car on Mitropoliei street, visiting also the Orthodox Cathedral.
But also Cetăţii street - near parking - is a must see. Follow Google street view and you'll notice the old city wall and two of its towers, on the right side of the street.


----------



## violinivo

nenea_hartia said:


> There is a parking here, just outside the historical centre (you can see it using Google street view). The parking costs only 1 leu/day (less than 25 eurocents/day!). Then follow Nicolae Bălcescu street by foot and you'll get into the real medieval Sibiu. At the end of that road you'll find Piaţa Mare (Large Square), Piaţa Mică (Small Square), Piaţa Huet (Huet Square) and Evangelical Church, then you can get back to your car on Mitropoliei street, visiting also the Orthodox Cathedral.


that is very kind nenea_hartia, sounds great! thank you


----------



## wkiehl101

Prahova said:


> Driving in Sibiu
> 
> 53668488 by Europeanul, on Flickr


that's a pretty impressive natural skyline. Freeway looks nice too.


----------



## Radu CORNESCU

S-a mai miscat ceva la Agigea:


----------



## Radu CORNESCU




----------



## EduardSA

^^ I take it thats the A4 aka Constanta By-Pass?

Good progress


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes, it's A4. 

BTW: The Government is talking again about terminating the contract with Bechtel for Transylvania Motorway*. They asked the company to come with lower prices/km but the offer from Bechtel was not good enough. Another improved offer is expected next week. If it doesn't happen, the Government is expected to terminate the contract. That might be good because the motorway might get some EU funding. Even if that doesn't happen, they could tender it again, and get much better prices and thus the government would be capable of paying for more works on that motorway than now.

*For now, the Government seems serious about terminating motorway contracts, and that has helped speed up works on several sections.


----------



## and802

^^ Le Clerk, 

I know you will not be responsible for closing deal with Chinese motorway construction company, but the history tells no-so-optimistic story. 

it took you (Romanians) a while (a couple of years) to cancel the Betchel contract. in return you did not get what you were promised. 
now, I do not really expect Chinese performance/attitude will be much different what we could see in Poland. 

the most important question for your government is: what is the added value of Chinese company ? if the answer is "price" that you do not need to look for references far away (Poland). do not forget the Chineses will have to be supported with small/medium local companies and I do not think local guys will be keen on working for half of the market price. all in all the value of the contract must reflect reality. and it seems to me it is only guaranteed by European companies (even not always). remember you need real motorways, not the chipest contract.


----------



## nenea_hartia

and802 said:


> [...] remember you need real motorways, not the chipest contract.


Great reply and perfect conclusion. :cheers:


----------



## ionut

nenea_hartia said:


> Great reply and perfect conclusion. :cheers:


+1


----------



## nenea_hartia

*Everybody, please congratulate our colleague bogdymol !!!!* :cheers: :cheers:

*One of the main economic newspapers in Romania has published bogdymol's pictures, indicating as source skyscrapercity.com !!!!!!!*

*It's a first, isn't it?* *See here.*


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Yaay. Its not a first though, the press do it all the time, and so does the Portuguese Government! But this time they gave a source.

Congrats bodymgol :banana:


----------



## MHN

^^
Moreover, at the end of that newspaper article, just where the comments section is beginning, there's even the *link* towards the SSC corresponding thread!!!


----------



## rorise1

Bravo bogdymol for your promptness but with a search you'll find plenty of websites specifying skyscrapercity.com source of the photo...
....websites from Romania, too.


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> ^^ Le Clerk,
> 
> I know you will not be responsible for closing deal with Chinese motorway construction company, but the history tells no-so-optimistic story.
> 
> it took you (Romanians) a while (a couple of years) to cancel the Betchel contract. in return you did not get what you were promised.
> now, I do not really expect Chinese performance/attitude will be much different what we could see in Poland.
> 
> the most important question for your government is: what is the added value of Chinese company ? if the answer is "price" that you do not need to look for references far away (Poland). do not forget the Chineses will have to be supported with small/medium local companies and I do not think local guys will be keen on working for half of the market price. all in all the value of the contract must reflect reality. and it seems to me it is only guaranteed by European companies (even not always). remember you need real motorways, not the chipest contract.


Our minister of transports was also pessimistic about the Chinese proposals. I agree it's tricky to work in a Chinese system in Europe, where rules differ enormously. We'll see if anything will be contracted with the Chinese. It should happen this year. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

More pictures of A4 works:




cosinus1982 said:


> UPDATE SUPRATRAVERSARE CONSTANTA BYPASS LA DN 3 12.07.2011


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> *Everybody, please congratulate our colleague bogdymol !!!!* :cheers: :cheers:
> 
> *One of the main economic newspapers in Romania has published bogdymol's pictures, indicating as source skyscrapercity.com !!!!!!!*


Well done *bogdymol*! :applause:

Lousy media! They cannot get their asses on the ground, but copy pictures from the internetz. :bash:


----------



## Le Clerk

cosinus1982 said:


> UPDATE A2 MEDGIDIA-CONSTANTA Underpass DN 3 MURFATLAR 12.07.2011 PART 1


:cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Thank you for the pics from Constanta.

Yesterday I posted on the Romanian section a lot of pictures made on half of *DN79 Arad - Oradea* (main road under reconstruction). You can find them in the *Roads* thread (from post #3197 to #3207).


----------



## bogdymol

Pictures from *A1 Arad - Timisoara* motorway which is u/c:

1.


bogdymol said:


> Pozele sunt facute pe directia Arad - Timisoara.
> 
> Devierea temporara pe DN69 si in departare pasajul peste CF AR-TM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasajul DJ682G Sagu - Cruceni:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utilajele asteptau sosirea camioanelor cu asfalt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poza cu vedere spre Arad. Pomii sunt langa DJ682G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utilajul care asterne asfaltul (cu deschiderea de 12 m = un sens intreg de mers)


----------



## bogdymol

2. 


bogdymol said:


> O bucata destul de lunga e deja asfaltata (mai urmeaza doar stratul de uzura):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un viaduct la care mai e de lucru...


----------



## bogdymol

3.


bogdymol said:


>


----------



## bogdymol

4. 


bogdymol said:


> Se lucra la asternerea stratului de balast stabilizat:


----------



## bogdymol

5. 


bogdymol said:


> Un pic mai departe se asfalta (cred ca era penultimul strat)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utilajul cu deschiderea de 12 m in actiune:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un pasaj pentru trecerea utilajelor agricole peste autostrada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vedere spre Arad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vedere spre Timisoara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ In departare in partea dreapta se poate vedea Timisoara. Dupa urmatorul pasaj se vede cum autostrada o ia spre stanga spre DJ691.


----------



## bogdymol

6.


bogdymol said:


> Singurul loc de pe tot santierul in care inca nu a fost incheiata descarcarea arheologica:


----------



## bogdymol

7.


bogdymol said:


> Pasajul peste CF Timisoara - Lipova:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vedere spre Arad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vedere spre nodul cu DJ691 (Timisoara):


----------



## bogdymol

8.


bogdymol said:


> Ultima runda de poze. Nodul cu DJ691 Timisoara - Lipova (sfarsitul acestui tronson de autostrada):
> 
> Vedere de la nod spre Arad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aici urmeaza ca autostrada sa treaca peste DJ691:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ691:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ691 pe care se va face accesul spre autostrada de la Timisoara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The end_


----------



## Le Clerk

Awesome report bogdymol! :applause: Now expect some feedback in the local and national media. :lol: :cheers:

BTW:



bogdymol said:


>


What railroad is that? Looks brand new. Was it reconstructed recently?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Arad - Timisoara light-speed rail.


----------



## Le Clerk

I know, but I thought it was still U/C. It looks like completed now.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: Arad-Timisoara motorway looks like feasible for opening late this year.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> I know, but I thought it was still U/C. It looks like completed now.


No, the railway is old, it's not under re/construction and unfortunately it won't be in the near future. What you see is a very short section where some safety measures were taken to avoid train accidents near the bridge.

Btw bogdymol, BRAVO!!!


----------



## bogdymol

^^ nenea_hartia is right. The railway was reconstructed in that area for 2 main reasons: safety & avoid works on the railway for some time after the motorway is opened. I noticed that they did this at all 4 railway overpases from Arad - Timisoara and Arad bypass motorways.



ChrisZwolle said:


> *Arad - Timisoara* light-speed rail.


This picture is actually from Timisoara - Lipova railway line, just before the end of the motorway near Timisoara. The viaduct over Arad - Timisoara railway is at the other end of the motorway, right next to DN69 interchange.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Arad - Timisoara* light-speed rail.*


You're right here. Everybody knows that Romania has the fastest railway service in the world :yes:


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Awesome report bogdymol! :applause: Now expect some feedback in the local and national media. :lol: :cheers:


:rofl: 

As expected, bogdymol is today on national media. kay:


----------



## Prahova

a road in Harghita county

36655052 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Le Clerk

Another business website is broadcaasting bogdymol's pictures. :lol:


----------



## SeanT

Hmmm, nice scenery, somehow very calm, relaxed, I like it.


----------



## bogdymol

New pictures from Arad bypass, future Mureș bridge to be exact:

1.


bogdymol said:


> Mai punem niste poze?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus pe pod, vedere spre sud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vedere spre nord (zona aeroportului). Zona inchisa la culoare e balast stabilizat peste care s-a turnat emulsie bituminoasa pentru protectie. Mai urmeaza 2 sau 3 straturi de asfalt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ In dreapta-sus se vede cladirea DSV Arad (cladirea alba)
> 
> Rostul de dilatatie:


----------



## bogdymol

2.


bogdymol said:


> Spre aeroport:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placa podului (vedere spre sud):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imediat e inchis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vedere de la_ gaura_ spre sud...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...si spre nord:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santul pentru scurgerea apelor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fundatiile pentru stalpii de iluminat au fost realizate deja. Cred ca va arata bine la final


----------



## bogdymol

3.


bogdymol said:


> Sub viaductul de acces la pod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> În interiorul podului:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cum se vede deschiderea ramasa de executat din interiorul podului:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 poze facute intre pod si nodul cu DJ spre Zădăreni:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Din nou se pot observa fundatiile pregatite pentru stalpii de iluminat.
> 
> Pasajul DJ682 peste autostrada (circulatia e deviata provizoriu pe o bretea de acces):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The end _


----------



## butar_sebastian

Foarte misto. Lucreaza in draci baietii. Felicitari bogdymol pentru poze. Noi s-ar putea sa fim colegi la Timisoara.  La cat mai multe poze.


----------



## zsimi80

^^ Vízszállítás  (Water transport)


----------



## bogdymol

zsimi80 said:


> ^^ Vízszállítás  (Water transport)












There are a lot of Hungarians working at this project. And a lot of vehicles registered in your country


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A really small section of A1 near Timisoara is now visible in Google Earth:


----------



## nenea_hartia

^^ The motorway Arad-Timişoara is now fully visible in Digital Globe imagery (pictures from June-July):



mishu77 said:


>


----------



## Gloin

wojnowianin said:


> In Poland (A2) Chinese probably became victims of polish building mafia


Just cut this crap. Shame on you.

In the polish A2-case (two stretches, ca. 50 km of road between Lodz and Warsaw) Chinese COVEC dictated in 2009 very low prices (less than 50% of projected contracts' worth) and since May were blaming our government for "bad treatment" and for a too great delay of payments. They couldn't also find subcontractors and didn't expect that materials, which prices were in 2009 at the bottom, could rise.
A month ago polish road authorities cancelled the contract and will demand 741 mln PLN compensation (about 185 mln EUR). Construction of key for UEFA EURO 2012 road has been put on risk. Now a new contractors will be choosed without tender so that construction is to begin by the end of July.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Gloin said:


> Now a new contractors will be choosed without tender so that construction is to begin by the end of July.


How is that without tender? Will it be the contractor qualified on the second place at previous tender? 
And do you think they will have enough time to complete the motorway before Euro 2012?


----------



## and802

@Gloin,

actually I ignored wojnowianin post. she/he is just an another troll on this world-wide forum. just let him/her write anything what she/he has to express. as long as she/he cannot prove her/his theory, shame on him/her.


@nenea_hartia

yes. without public tender. this is an exception - and in very, very special circumstances (euro 2012)- there is a way to sign a contract without the long-lasting public tender procedures.

unfortunately probably no-one (except our government) believes the motorway will be passable by euro 2012. personally I do not care. the most important thing is it is going to be ready by the end of next year/at the begining of 2013.


----------



## Gloin

I don't care about completion as well . A word "passable" may, however, mean that the goverment might reach its goal - the A2 for Euro might be ready without some viaducts, roadside rest areas. Even being one-carriage could be a solution. Anyway - it won't meet all standards of motorway then.

Eurovia (stretch about 30 km) and Dolnośląskie Surowce Skalne (with Max Boegl support, about 20 km) have agreed for the government terms and were invited to the last round of talks. COVEC is of course protesting, what might delay the procedure.


----------



## wkiehl101

They really need to update all of the Google Earth photos. It stinks when you're going over a new section only to hit tons of photos that are at least five years old. I still think of A2 in Romania as the "disappearing highway" because it does just that for some miles (or km, excuse me) before you get an updated photo and the highway suddenly appears again. Were it not for some of the posts in this forum, when looking at Google Earth I wouldn't otherwise be able to find some of the projects that are talked about but only shown if you click on one of those icons that shows a pic that someone has posted. That's how I stumbled across the Transylvania highway. And it's not just Romania...it's Google Earth images of a lot of places. Very frustrating.


----------



## bogdymol

wkiehl101 said:


> They really need to update all of the Google Earth photos. It stinks when you're going over a new section only to hit tons of photos that are at least five years old. I still think of A2 in Romania as the "disappearing highway" because it does just that for some miles (or km, excuse me) before you get an updated photo and the highway suddenly appears again. Were it not for some of the posts in this forum, when looking at Google Earth I wouldn't otherwise be able to find some of the projects that are talked about but only shown if you click on one of those icons that shows a pic that someone has posted. That's how I stumbled across the Transylvania highway. And it's not just Romania...it's Google Earth images of a lot of places. Very frustrating.


Google Earth is a free software, so we shouldn't complain that much about it. But anyway, I woudn't mind seeing newer images (for example the satellite picture of my town is at least 5-6 years old).


----------



## EduardSA

madad said:


>


..


----------



## gorefest

Baieti ? o mica intrebare am si pt voi .. se mai stie ceva de eventualul proiect Belgrad - Timisoara ? eu am vorbit cu multi sarbi si din cate stiu acum se lucreaza la centura Vrsatului ... oamenii chiar vor sa faca ceva cu noi ...Any news ?


----------



## Ayceman

^^ No recent official news on it.

And:


----------



## gorefest

Ayceman said:


> ^^ No recent official news on it.
> 
> And:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## Le Clerk

gorefest said:


> Baieti ? o mica intrebare am si pt voi .. se mai stie ceva de eventualul proiect Belgrad - Timisoara ? eu am vorbit cu multi sarbi si din cate stiu acum se lucreaza la centura Vrsatului ... oamenii chiar vor sa faca ceva cu noi ...Any news ?


AFAIK, both Romania and Italy are pushing for the so-called Corridor XI (which includes Timisoara-Belgrade) for EU financing starting 2014-2020 EU budget. For Romania, this is a secondary project in terms of interest (considering Romania has to build its main motorway structure) so only to the extent the Commission funds the Timisoara-SR border section will the RO Gov commit to its construction, otherwise there will be no funding for that until late 2020 IMO.


----------



## nenea_hartia

gorefest said:


> K thanks ... Was it really necessary to do that ? hno:


No, it wasn't. I apologize for Ayceman.
@ Ayceman: Although born and living in Serbia, gorefest has Romanian roots. I'm sure he knows he needs to speak in English here, but please be kind with him.
@ gorefest: feel free to speak in Romanian here. You will be welcomed. At least by me.


----------



## Le Clerk

183 km more to become U/C this fall. 

Here are the new sections:

Nadlac-Arad (39 km)
Timisoara-Lugoj (36 km)
Lugoj-Deva (Lot 1 - 28 km)
Orastie-Sibiu (82 km)


I updated the map:



*Green*: in use (331 km)
*Yellow*: U/C (396 km)
*Red*: contracted (works to start in the second half of this year / early next year) (35 km)
*Blue*: planned


----------



## nenea_hartia

*Bypass Arad, today*

1) They closed the central gap of Mureş Bridge:

- this morning:










- this afternoon:










2) some pix of section 2, under construction for about 1 month:

- future interchange at km 6+300-6+040:










- future overpass at km 6+020:










- future slip roads at km 5+800:










- reinforced earth at km 5+500:


----------



## bogdymol

nenea_hartia said:


> *Bypass Arad, today*
> 
> 1) They closed the central gap of Mureş Bridge:
> 
> - this morning:


^^ Great pictures nenea_hartia, but this picture is photoshopped. This one is better:












More pictures taken today at Mures Bridge, part of Arad bypass:




























Middle gap this morning:










South view from the bridge:


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ :lol:

Great pictures, anyways. :cheers:


----------



## bgd77

Le Clerk said:


> 183 km more to become U/C this fall.
> 
> Here are the new sections:
> 
> Nadlac-Arad (39 km)
> Timisoara-Lugoj (36 km)
> Lugoj-Deva (Lot 1 - 28 km)
> Orastie-Sibiu (82 km)
> 
> 
> I updated the map:
> 
> 
> 
> *Green*: in use (331 km)
> *Yellow*: U/C (396 km)
> *Red*: contracted (works to start in the second half of this year / early next year) (35 km)
> *Blue*: planned


What is with the red section in Bucharest for A1? Will they build something there?


----------



## Le Clerk

It's a 8 km motorway extension into the city from the Morii Lake Stayed Bridge to Bucharest Ringroad/A1 connection.


----------



## wkiehl101

Are there any plans to build freeway connections between A1 and A3 in western Romania?


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes. A motorway or an expressway. But these are distant plans as there is no money for such project, either from the EU or the national motorway budget.


----------



## bgd77

@Le Clerk: Thanks for the info. Do you know where we can find more information about it (the motorway route, I mean)? 

I understood it is build by the Bucharest city, not by CNADNR, will it be recognized as part of the national motorway system?


----------



## Le Clerk

Here.

It will be an internal motorway and it's not clear if included in the national motorway system. Same as the new innner-city motorway ring which is discussed currently and which will not be included in the national motorway system. 

:cheers:


----------



## wkiehl101

bgd77 said:


> @Le Clerk: Thanks for the info. Do you know where we can find more information about it (the motorway route, I mean)?
> 
> I understood it is build by the Bucharest city, not by CNADNR, will it be recognized as part of the national motorway system?


I agree; those video clips are nice and I'd like to learn more about the beltway planned for Bucharest. I'm especially interested in knowing how the extensions into the city will connect to the beltway (i.e. cloverleaf, stack with partial or total flyover ramps, etc)...


----------



## wkiehl101

Ah you're quick! LOL, thanks.


----------



## bgd77

Yes, he's quick!  Thank you!


----------



## rorise1

Le Clerk do you know who made the feasibility study for Morii Lake Stayed Bridge?


----------



## alwn

bgd77 said:


> @Le Clerk: Thanks for the info. Do you know where we can find more information about it (the motorway route, I mean)?
> 
> I understood it is build by the Bucharest city, not by CNADNR, will it be recognized as part of the national motorway system?


most probably it wont be included in the national motorway system even it looks like an expressroad. The project is developed indeed by the City Hall of Bucharest aiming to build a second access from the city center to A2 besides Iuliu Maniu bld. Even more this new road will end close to the city center
In my view it is not proper to include this express road on the motorway network map. Regarding the second inner motorway, on the north, it is part of the A3 project penetrating suburbs of Bucharest.


----------



## Ayceman

^^ You mean A1. It will be built like a 3+3 motorway, whatever its final designation will be.

The other red line represents the link between the city and the A3. Presently, the A3 will end in a roundabout on the ring road, as there's no money allotted to buy some empty fields from some fat cats in that area.

The beltway that Le Clerk is talking about isn't the motorway ring road (CNADNR's job), but the Bucharest municipality plan to close the northern part of the middle ring road with an expressway along the railway line. (€1.6 billion)


----------



## Le Clerk

> *I order you to take your phone to the beach! The Minister of Transportation asked employees to pick up the phone while on vacation!*
> 
> Transport Minister Anca Boagiu is keeping her employees alert. The minister signed an order on Monday adding another provision to the institution’s internal regulations. Under the provision, *employees have the duty to receive calls on their work mobile phone whenever and wherever they are*, according to Realitatea.net.:lol:
> 
> “They shall take calls on their work mobile phone both during working hours and on their free time, including when they are on vacation,” the provision reads. Moreover, if the employee is out of range, he or she has the duty to immediately call back should they have any missed calls. If they go abroad, they are to demand the ministry’s protocol service to activate roaming services for their number.
> 
> If such an order was necessary, the question unavoidably arises: how many times the minister’s call was rejected by an employee who didn’t feel like being bothered with something about work?


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk

del


----------



## Le Clerk

Nadlac-Arad motorway ground opened:



nenea_hartia said:


> Iată ce a răsărit astăzi pe la km 2+000 al Arad bypass:


The "hero building" still standing firmly in the way of (infrastructure) progress (Arad by-pass), though is currently under siege and surrounded :horse:



> Clădirea DSV, 20 iulie :


----------



## EduardSA

^^ What's going to happen with the building? Surely it should have been demolished by now?

Great to see they're starting on the Nadlac-Arad lot :cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> Nadlac-Arad motorway ground opened


Works haven't started yet. They only put there 2 signs showing the beginning of the project at Arad bypass / Arad - Nadlac motorway interchange.



Le Clerk said:


> The "hero building" still standing firmly in the way of (infrastructure) progress (Arad by-pass), though is currently under siege and surrounded :horse:


:lol: This things can happen only in Romania :horse:



EduardSA said:


> ^^ What's going to happen with the building? Surely it should have been demolished by now?


It will be demolished soon, but the new building is not ready yet. Anyway we should remember that the original deadline for the completion of Arad bypass was April 2011...


----------



## Prahova

weird vehicle in Mangalia

13054376 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## nenea_hartia

- asphalt works at km 7+300:










- Mureş bridge, km 7+340:










- laying ZKT, km 11+000-11+700:


----------



## Le Clerk

wkiehl101 said:


> I agree. Nice work, Le Clerk


It's not my work. I only posted here. I admit, good vid.


----------



## Prahova

Valea Oltului

220059 by Europeanul, on Flickr
road in Harghita

53732694 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Nice scenic images! :cheers:

Mures bridge (Arad motorway by-pass) closed today: 



nenea_hartia said:


> La Arad au cofrat şi ultima deschidere, între pila P7 şi culeea A8:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pe 28 iulie va avea loc o petrecere cu ocazia terminării podului.


----------



## Le Clerk

Sibiu by-pass has soundproof walls now:




nenea_hartia said:


> După aproape 8 luni de la inaugurare, se pun panouri fonoabsorbante pe bypass Sibiu:




Thanks @ *nenea_hartia*! :cheers:


----------



## TheHunger

Better late than never


----------



## Prahova

mountain road in Sinaia

peles by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Le Clerk

The Mures bridge is done:



nenea_hartia said:


> Podul peste Mureş:


Would love to live there...imagine the morning, you open the window for a nice view and fresh air! Exquisite!



> Clădirea DSV Arad, astăzi:


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Thank you for posting all of those, Le Clerk :cheers:! Sometimes I'm too lazy...


----------



## gorefest

http://translate.google.ro/translat...ity.com/showpost.php?p=82191010&postcount=274

the serbs are going forward to the border with Romania ... they managed to almost finish the bypass around the town of Vrsac .. and in our politicians still don`t have any official position ? :bash::bash:


----------



## Bzyq_74

Friends will go to Bulgaria. 
I've heard that it is the renovation of the bridge Giurgiu - Ruse.
Do you know the date of completion of works.


----------



## Le Clerk

gorefest said:


> http://translate.google.ro/translat...ity.com/showpost.php?p=82191010&postcount=274
> 
> the serbs are going forward to the border with Romania ... they managed to almost finish the bypass around the town of Vrsac .. and in our politicians still don`t have any official position ? :bash::bash:


I think we already explained. Romania supports Corridor XI together with Italy for funding after 2013. I think we won't see anything there (Timisoara-SR border) until that year at the earliest.


----------



## Le Clerk

Bzyq_74 said:


> Friends will go to Bulgaria.
> I've heard that it is the renovation of the bridge Giurgiu - Ruse.
> Do you know the date of completion of works.


Don't think it's closed. 


In other news, I see no one is posting this: Becthel and the RO Gov have apparently reached an agreement for Transylvania Motorway which implies a serious drop in prices from EUR 20 mil/km to EUR 10 mil/km.

Bechtel builds only west of Cluj, then goes home. From Cluj to Brasov there will be tenders for builders. Big news!


----------



## TheHunger

Very good news.
Any official source?


----------



## Le Clerk

Only the media. The parties have yet to sign the agreement. The US Embassy brokered the agreement apparently.


----------



## daniel LNC

bad post


----------



## daniel LNC

Bzyq_74 said:


> Friends will go to Bulgaria.
> I've heard that it is the renovation of the bridge Giurgiu - Ruse.
> Do you know the date of completion of works.


Rehabilitation work is scheduled to run until August 28


----------



## Bzyq_74

Thanks. 
I suggest them a route by the Iron Gates and ferry Zimnicea-Svishtov


----------



## daniel LNC

Bzyq_74 said:


> Thanks.
> I suggest them a route by the Iron Gates and ferry Zimnicea-Svishtov


bridge crossing is the one band, no waiting time problem is somewhere at least 20 minutes and within 45 minutes, this is due to slower moving trucks


----------



## daniel LNC

there are periods where it goes smoothly, depending on the hour and day


----------



## Le Clerk

The section of A2&A4 to be opened tomorrow (in green):




Skynick said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bogdymol

*Bridge over Mureș River on Arad bypass (future A1 motorway) was completed today:*



















More pictures comming soon


----------



## bogdymol

Pictures...



bogdymol said:


> *Poze de astazi de la podul peste Mures de pe Centura Arad:*
> 
> Sant e scurgere a apelor la coborarea de pe pod spre aeroport:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dupa cum ne-a spus si nenea_hartia, s-a pus asfalt pe o portiune de langa pod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rostul de dilatatie dintre viaductul de acces si pod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punctul acela alb din stanga-sus fata de biserica e elicopterul cu care a sosit Ministrul Transporturilor, Anca Boagiu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agitatie mare...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viaductul de acces pe pod:


----------



## bogdymol

More pictures...



bogdymol said:


> Coloana vazuta de sus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agitatie si mai mare...


----------



## bogdymol

Even more pictures...



bogdymol said:


> Discutii...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vedere spre sud:


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Bechtel Lowers Price For Transylvania Hwy, After "Tough" Negotiations *
> 
> The price of the Brasov-Bors highway section has been reduced from EUR20 million per km to less than half, following negotiations between Romanian authorities and constructor Bechtel, which will resume work this fall, after the state will pay part of its debts, according to ProTV.
> 
> The TV station cites sources in the Transport Ministry, who said "tough negotiations" have resulted in Bechtel renouncing some of its demands, in exchange for the payment of a part of the state's debts. The new deal will be signed and approved by the Government.
> 
> The Brasov-Bors section's price per kilometer is still very high, ProTV points out - in some areas as much as EUR30 million per km. The TV station compares this to the Deva-Orastie highway, which is being built for EUR7 million per km, and the Arad-Timisoara highway, which costs EUR5.5 million per km.
> 
> The Brasov-Bors section is just one part of the Transylvania Highway, which is designed to be 415 km long. Only 52 km have been built so far, seven years since the project began. Work was halted early this year, because of the lack of funds.
> 
> Romanian public road authority CNADNR's debts to Bechtel amounted to EUR90.4 million in May, plus 90.3 million lei (EUR21.27 million) in VAT payments.
> 
> (EUR1=RON4.2445)


 Source

^^ The news has been confirmed today by the Min of Transportation.


----------



## LG_

Le Clerk said:


> Source
> 
> the Arad-Timisoara highway, which costs EUR5.5 million per km.


Wow! Isn't that price too high? Does this include VAT and expropriаtion costs? As I see on the map the trace of this highway passes through а level country! It's true that there is a big bridge over the Mures river, but it still appears to be too high!
The highest price of a highway section under construction now in Bulgaria is 2,2 million euro/km (St. Zagora - N. Zagora), and the lowest is 1,75 million EUR/km without VAT and expropriаtion costs!


----------



## Le Clerk

No, it's actualy a very good price. Ussually, prices are higher than that. 

I know in Bulgaria some bids are very low, but I also think those prices cannot be found anywhere else in EU, and I frankly cannot explain them.

PS: Timisoara-Arad is not quite flat actually. There were a lot of ground moving works there due to hills.


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Another 21-km Sun Highway segment in Romania to be inaugurated this Friday*
> JULY 28, 2011 AT 5:07 PM
> 
> A 21-km section of the Sun Highway (Autostrada Soarelui- A2) to Mangalia, which will bypass the city of Constanta in Romania, will be inaugurated this Friday by the Romanian Prime Minister, Emil Boc, and the Minister of Transport, Anca Boagiu.
> 
> The section to be inaugurated includes a bridge over the Danube – Black Sea canal. To reach the entrance to the new section, you have to either go through downtown Medgidia to reach the Dacilor Valley and then Ciocarlia, either go on the usual route to Murfatlar, then on the bridge over the Canal, Ciocarlia, and then on the highway.
> 
> Soarelui Highway is expected to be fully completed in 2013, according to the Minister of Transport. So far, 152 km of the 225 km plannced have been finalized.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk

^^























































Source


----------



## cornel001

I read it will be opened only half-lane for now. Is it true ?


----------



## bogdymol

cornel001 said:


> I read it will be opened only half-lane for now. Is it true ?


Yes, it's true.


----------



## Le Clerk

Not half lane, but half-profile.


----------



## sotonsi

half-lane would have been interesting...

There's a 4-lane road near me with 7 foot (2.1m) lanes. It's a squeeze even in fairly small cars (as it's an urban road, it's about stacking space for junctions, not being able to overtake, so it's not a great problem that you cannot overtake a truck). Given motorway lanes are 12 foot (3.6m), half-lane would be motorcycles only.

Unless half-lane means half-the-lanes. In which case, Super-2s have a long history and are good.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Half-profile. One carriageway of a motorway. It's not exactly the same as a super-two in my opinion. In the European motorway construction history, the completion of a motorway in two phases (first one carriageway, then the other) was and still is very common.


----------



## sotonsi

I was wondering what half-lane was, rather than half-profile, which I agree isn't Super 2


----------



## Le Clerk

OK, for once in almost a decade someone puts the foot in the door to Bechtel! I liked the new minister from the beginning but now she is really something! And it's about a Lady, the first Lady at the helm of the ministry, who actually has moved things along and, on top of that, managed to close the never-ending negotiations with the likes of Bechtel or Colas etc. Well done to her! :applause:


For the record, part of the agreement with Bechtel is that they finish 64 km of TM from the border with Hungary and 10 km of TM west of Cluj by end next year. Both sections are completed over 60%.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Half-profile. One carriageway of a motorway. It's not exactly the same as a super-two in my opinion. In the European motorway construction history, the completion of a motorway in two phases (first one carriageway, then the other) was and still is very common.


They open 21 km in total, of which actually 14 km are full-profile and 7 km are half-profile. :cheers:


----------



## Radu CORNESCU

Azi, la DEDEMAN (intre Lazu si Agidea):


----------



## Radu CORNESCU




----------



## Le Clerk

8 bids for Cernavoda-Medgidia section of A2:


Asocierea Spedition UMB SRL – Tehnostrade SRL
Asocierea Vega 93 SRL – Selina SRL – Arcada Company SA – Consitrans SRL
Asocierea Astaldi – Max Boegl Cernavoda
Asocierea Tehnologica Radion SRL – Lena Engenharia e Construcoes SA – Pro Cons XXI SRL – Via Design SRL
Monteadriano Engenharia e Construcao SA
Asocierea FCC Construccion – Delta ACM
Aktor SA
Asocierea OHL ZS AS – Sociedade de Construcoes Soares da Costa SA

Bids will be opened on 22 August :cheers:


Bids are as low as half what Colas asked for to move the route of the motorway.


----------



## Le Clerk

> *A2 will be entirely ready in June 2012*
> 
> Transport and Infrastructure Ministry Anca Boagiu said on Friday that in June next year the Sun Highway will be completed, as the bid is already on to choose the constructor of the Cernavoda-Medgidia segment.
> 
> "The decision to cancel the contract with Colas was a good one, which will help save money on this segment, because, although I cannot give you an exact figure, I know the amount demanded by Colas was even bigger than the highest offer we received today,” Boagiu said, according to NewsIn.
> 
> The Constanta-Murfatlar segment, measuring 14 km, was opened on Friday. The segment is part of the Medgidia-Constanta sector of the Sun Highway, and was inaugurated by PM Emil Boc and Boagiu. Also on Friday, a seven kilometer segment of Constanta’s ring road was also opened.


 Source


----------



## rorise1

no message


----------



## Le Clerk

A couple of pictures with the section of A2 opened for traffic today:


----------



## cornel001

Someone made a video but will upload tomorrow. If interested, I cand give link when appropiate.


----------



## neaguionutu

Source

Bechtel calca pe urmele regilor asfaltului: Cum s-ar putea ieftini cea mai scumpa autostrada europeana 

Autostrada Transilvania reintra in planurile americanilor de la Bechtel care sunt dispusi sa ceara statului mai putin bani pentru realizarea celui mai mare proiect de infrastructura din Europa, in cadrul caruia un kilometru de drum a ajuns sa coste si 30 mil. euro. Afla ce i-a determinat sa reduca din pretentii.

Bechtel nu este singura companie care a acceptat sa lase din pret in negocierile cu statul roman. Companiile Spedition UMB, Euroconstruct Trading 98 si Pa&Co, controlate de "regii asfaltului", au reluat lucrarile de constructie la tronsonul de autostrada Moara Vlasiei-Ploiesti, fara sa ceara sume suplimentare. Asta, dupa ce Anca Boagiu, ministrul Transporturilor, le-a amenintat cu rezilierea pentru ca intrerupsesera activitatea pe santier de 16 luni si cereau cu 47% mai multi bani decat initial.
In prezent, Bechtel se afla intr-o situatie similara, compania fiind dispusa sa reduca substantial pretul din contractul pentru Autostrada Transilvania (Brasov-Bors), incheiat in urma cu 7 ani.
"Bechtel a inaintat un document Ministerului Transporturilor prin care se invoieste sa construiasca autostrada la un pret cu 30% mai mic. Noi credem ca puteau si cu 40% mai putin", a spus pentru DailyBusiness.ro surse din piata constructiilor.
Acestea au explicat ca americanii au lasat la pret datorita ieftinirii materialelor la nivel mondial si avand in vedere ca nu se mai construiesc asa de multe autostrazi pe plan global.
Veniturile Bechtel au scazut anul trecut cu 9%, pana la 27,9 miliarde dolari, potrivit unui raport al grupului american.

O alta varianta luata in calcul de americani este renuntarea la tronsonul Targu Mures – Brasov, in vederea finalizarii mai rapide a celorlalte tronsoane si a reducerii costurilor initiale cu organizarea de santiere mari, conform surselor mentionate.
"Daca in toamna se realizeaza noul acord, in 23 de luni (inclusiv 5 luni de iarna si concedii), americanii vor putea sa finalizeze toata lucrarea pe Romania, cu conditia sa existe finantare pentru aceasta", a spus Gheorghe Boeru, proprietarul companiei de consultanta in proiecte de infrastructura Romair Consulting.
Astfel, pana in toamna lui 2013, romanii ar putea circula pe cea mai lunga autostrada din tara. Si potrivit informatiilor de pe site-ul CNADNR (Compania Nationala de Autoastrazi si Drumuri Nationale), lucrarile la majoritatea tronsoanelor de pe autostrada Transilvania au ca termen de finalizare anul 2013.
Pe de alta parte, Mircea Radu, director general al companiei de consultanta Euro House Construct, considera ca nu exista nicio sansa ca Autostrada Transilvania sa fie finalizata pana in toamna lui 2013. "Vin alegerile, se va repeta povestea cu decontarea si refacerea contractului", a spus Radu.
Acesta a explicat ca un alt motiv pentru care autostrada nu se va finaliza atat de repede este lipsa unui interes direct din partea Uniunii Europene. "Nu face parte din niciun coridor, nu are niciun rost economic pentru tarile eurUpene", a mentionat Mircea Radu.
El a mai spus ca va fi complicat si de administrat aceasta autostrada. "A doua zi de la darea in folosinta, dupa 100 de ani, statul nu va avea bani sa o intretina", a continuat Radu. Desi afirmatia sa a fost facuta pe un ton ironic, daca s-ar pastra ritmul de pana acum al constructiei, de 7 ani pentru circa 50 de km, atunci toti cei 415 km ar fi gata in circa 50 de ani.
Mircea Radu a adaugat ca "americanii ar fi in stare sa semneze orice pentru a recupera banii" de la statul roman. "Statul ar trebui sa faca rost de bani sa plateasca datoriile. Chinezii lucreaza de 23 de ani la proiecte de autostrazi si au facut 75.000 de kilometri. In Romania s-au construit peste 100 de km", a mai spus directorul Euro House Construct.
El estimeaza ca in 2013 nu va fi gata nici autostrada Bucuresti-Constanta pe doua benzi.

Pleaca sau nu Bechtel din Romania

Potrivit unor persoane familiare cu situatia proiectului, contactate de DailyBusiness.ro, compania nu are nicio intentie sa se retraga de pe piata locala.
Informatia ca Bechtel ar putea sa plece din Romania a aparut, insa, joi, in Capital. Potrivit unor surse din Ministerul Transporturilor, citate de Capital, Bechtel va mai executa la Autostrada Transilvania doar tronsonul de la Suplacu de Barcau la Bors, dupa care se va retrage de pe piata locala.
Tot despre Bechtel, Pro TV relata ca pretul de constructie a autostrazii Brasov-Bors a fost redus de la 20 de milioane de euro pe kilometru la mai putin de jumatate, in urma unor negocieri intre autoritati si constructor. Acesta ar urma sa reia lucrarile la toamna, dupa ce va primi o parte din sumele datorate de stat.
Postul de televiziune relateaza, citand surse din Ministerul Transporturilor, ca au avut loc "negocieri dure", in urma carora Bechtel a renuntat la o parte din pretentii, in schimbul platii unei transe din datorii.
"Exista informatii ca au avut loc discutii politice la nivel inalt care i-au convins (pe americanii de la Bechtel, n.r.) sa accepte aceste conditii, mai ales ca la negocieri a participat si ambasada americana. Cu preturi care depasesc pe anumite portiuni si 30 de milioane de euro per kilometru, santierul autostrazii Transilvania a consumat deja peste un miliard de euro, iar la plata mai asteapta facturi de peste 200 de milioane de euro", conform ProTV.
Pretul pe kilometru ramane insa ridicat, iar autostrada este una dintre cele mai scumpe din lume, potrivit sursei citate.
Autostrada Transilvania este proiectata pe o lungime totala de 415 kilometri, dar portiunea construita pana in prezent cu finantarea statului, la sapte ani de la lansarea proiectului, depaseste cu putin 10% din traseul total.
Pana in prezent au fost contruiti doar 52 km din autostrada, iar lucrarile sunt oprite de la inceputul anului, din lipsa de fonduri. Compania de Autostrazi si Drumuri Nationale din Romania avea in luna mai o datorie catre Bechtel de 90,4 mililoane euro, la care se adauga TVA in valoare de 90,3 milioane lei.


----------



## Le Clerk

Please, post it here. Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: I expect the Lady Minister to fully deliver on her plans for motorway openings this year and next (we also debated whether this opening was feasible, and yet it proved it was). So:

2011:
- Timisoara-Arad (35 km)
- Arad by-pass (12 km)
- Bucharest-Ploiesti (55 km)

2012:
- Cernavoda-Medgidia (19 km)
- Medgidia-Constanta (32 km - possibly delivered this year)
- A4 Constanta by-pass (22 km)
- Transylvania Motorway (74 km)

Total delivered by end of 2012: 249 km
Total lenght of Romania's motorwyas end of 2012: 580 km

In 2013, we should see another large batch of motorway deliveries:

Nadlac-Arad (39 km)
Deva-Orastie (32 km)
Orastie-Sibiu (82 km)
Lugo-Deva (Lot 1 - 20 km)
Timisoara-Lugoj (35 km - that's a maybe)
(we don't know yet what it is going to happen with Transylvania Motorway deliveries in 2013, but there will certainly be some)

A total of 208 km deliveries in 2013 making a total of 788 km of motorway in Romania.

And by 2015, we should break the 1,000 km ceiling. :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

> 2012:
> - Transylvania Motorway (74 km)


Which parts?


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> Which parts?


Gilău - Nădășelu and H border - Borș - Suplacu de Barcău


----------



## Le Clerk

Yep, just wanted to write back. :cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

*A2 and A4:
*


----------



## Keepon

^^ So we finally have a video of it! Nice. The traffic seems to be flowing alright, proof that opening a half-profile motorway is better than no motorway at all.


----------



## tanashubav

I see that Constanta bypass south end (A4) is now at Lazu village. Are there plans for continuing this motorway toward Bulgarian border? I the constructor of entire A4 (Constanta bypass) one firm?


----------



## ionut

tanashubav said:


> I see that Constanta bypass south end (A4) is now at Lazu village. *Are there plans for continuing this motorway toward Bulgarian border?* I the constructor of entire A4 (Constanta bypass) one firm?


Actually there are. The transport minister said some months ago that she got promisses from Brussels the EC will finance the section Agigea(Lazu)-Vama Veche/BG border. No news about tendering the contract... the motorway is just "planned".

And yes, A4 Ovidiu-Agigea is built by FCC+Astaldi. See this: www.constantabypass.ro


----------



## BND

bogdymol said:


> Gilău - Nădășelu and H border - Borș - Suplacu de Barcău


How will the A3 cross the Meses Mountains (between Salaj and Cluj counties)? Will there be a tunnel?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I made a schematic map of the Romanian road number zones.


----------



## cornel001

Le Clerk said:


> Please, post it here. Thanks. :cheers:


Looks like someone else posted it already.


----------



## ionut

Good effort, Chris! That looks really accurate.


----------



## tanashubav

ionut said:


> Actually there are. The transport minister said some months ago that she got promisses from Brussels the EC will finance the section Agigea(Lazu)-Vama Veche/BG border. No news about tendering the contract... the motorway is just "planned".
> 
> And yes, A4 Ovidiu-Agigea is built by FCC+Astaldi. See this: www.constantabypass.ro


There are also plans in Bulgaria to build 2x2 road from Varna to Durankulak (opposite Vama Veche). But i think it would be more reasonable to build motorway Varna-Dobrich-Kardam-Negru Voda-Constanta. It could be part of a motorway from Odessa to Istanbul. Motorway along the sea coast would be more seasonal and would be used active for only 2-3 month per year.


----------



## rorise1

^^
It's harder to draw a highway between Odessa and Constanta along The Black Sea because of Danube Delta


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Almost impossible. The best option is probably between Tulcea and Izmail, but it would require several bridges, and most of the area are precious and inaccessible nature reserves. A crossing further west would require additional bridges across the lakes, or a detour via Moldova. 

I think this is the most feasible option, requiring two major bridges, a most direct alignment as possible without disrupting the wetlands of the Danube Delta too much.


----------



## Le Clerk

I don't think the EU or Romania would agree to a motorway through the Delta. In fact, the current plans for the Black Sea motorway are Odessa-Chisinau-Albita-Bucharest (C IX)-Constanta.


----------



## Le Clerk

Bids for Cernavoda-Medgidia (the section where Colas lost the contract):

1.	SPEDITION UMB-TEHNOSTRADE EUR 100 m
2.	VEGA 93-SELINA-ARCADA COMPANY-CONSITRANS EUR 120 m
3.	ASTALDI-MAX BOEGL EUR 125 m
4.	TEHNOLOGICA RADION-LENA-PRO CONS XXI-VIA DESIGN EUR 150 m
5.	MONTEADRIANO ENGENHARIA E CONSTRUCAO EUR 135 m
6.	*FCC CONSTRUCCION-DELTA ACM	EUR 85 m (EUR 4 m/km)* => lowest price so far in Romania
7.	AKTOR EUR 150 m
8.	OHL ZS-SOCIEDADE DE CONSTRUCOES SOARES DA COSTA EUR 110 m



Now compare that with > EUR 200 m Colas was asking for to build on a different route.

BTW: Deadline is 12 months from start of works (+ 3 month design). Technically, that means end 2012.


----------



## sotonsi

ChrisZwolle said:


> Almost impossible. The best option is probably between Tulcea and Izmail, but it would require several bridges, and most of the area are precious and inaccessible nature reserves. A crossing further west would require additional bridges across the lakes, or a detour via Moldova.


The Ukrainians are planning to build an Odessa - Reni motorway so Romania extending that onwards from Reni would make sense.

Galati and Bralia are rather large, especially considered together, so really ought to be served by the coastal motorway anyway. Once there (obviously you'd need 5 km or something in Moldova to be on the right side of the Danube), you can cross the Danube fairly easily in terms of engineering. The only problem is the hills between there and the Tulcea area (you'd want to get near Tulcea, even if you pass 10km away), which don't look a great problem compared to hilly areas elsewhere in Romania.


----------



## Le Clerk

I don't think the plan will come to reality. Ukraine has other much more important routes to build, and they are even shorter on money than Romania.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Actually the government recently approved a bridge across the Dniester Liman.


----------



## Le Clerk

Well, yes, governments will always approve big projects, but does that mean they will start building when? What source of financing they have? Is there a feasibility study? etc

And it looks like there is a plan only for the bridge.


----------



## Le Clerk

FFresh pictures from the newly opened section of A2 and A4:




ionut said:


> And pics.


----------



## tanashubav

Financing for Odessa-Constanta motorway could be from EU funds. At least for Romanian section. So this motorway is not impossible. It is more a political decision. For shure it would be a proffitable project.
PS: A Black sea ring troug Bucuresti... It's aint gona be a ring but spiral.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ The EU won't fund it for 2 reasons:

1. It goes through the Delta. 

2. It's not part of a pan-EU corridor, unless they change the route of C IX, which I don't think it's technically possible because it'd leave out Chisinau. 

In any case, if financing would ever be available from the EU for any of those sections, including for the Romanian part, it'd come after 2020. So, it's a long term perspective which it is pretty useless to consider now, unless both countries commit own funds until 2020 which is very improbable. There's need for a lot of bridges and viaducts and costs will be high.


----------



## tanashubav

^^We are actually talking abous two bridges at Danube. The rest of the terrain is pretty flat and easy for construction. Anyway, Romania have plans for 2/5th of the length.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ I think it's a very premature discussion, as I mentioned. 

BTW: EU co-financing for motorways in Romania will go up from 85% to 95% starting next year. :banana:



> *EU Marshall Plan for Troubled EU members*
> 
> The European Commission's plan to reduce the co-financing that must be provided by six EU member states to access EU funds, to 5% from 15%.
> 
> The states that will benefit from this plan are Greece, Hungary, Ireland, Latvia, Portugal and Romania. The measures "should make a significant contribution to getting some of the EU's most troubled economies back on track," says a press release issued Monday by the Commission.
> 
> Current rules say the national government must contribute at least 15% of the cost of an approved project, before the EU pays the difference. Through this plan, the EU's contribution will increase to 95%, if requested by a member state.
> 
> The expected maximal impact for the six states is EUR2.9 billion. The plan will save Greece EUR879 million, Romania - EUR714 million, Portugal - EUR629 million, Hungary - EUR308 million, Latvia - EUR255 million and Ireland - EUR98 million.
> 
> "These proposals are an exceptional response to exceptional circumstances. Accelerating these funds, combined with the financial assistance programmes, demonstrate the Commission's determination to boost prosperity and competitiveness in the countries mostly hit after the financial crisis - thereby contributing to a kind of 'Marshall Plan' for economic recovery," said Commission president Jose Manuel Barroso, cited in the press release.
> 
> The Commission will ask the Council and European Parliament to adopt the proposal, through an urgent procedure, by the end of the year.
> 
> "The measure does not represent new or additional funding but it allows an earlier reimbursement of funds already committed under EU cohesion policy, rural development and fisheries," says the EC.
> 
> "[The higher contribution] should be accompanied by a prioritisation of projects focusing on growth and employment, such as retraining workers, setting up business clusters or investing in transport infrastructure. In this way level of execution can be increased, absorption augmented and extra money injected into the economy faster," says the Commission.
> 
> "[The plan] is an exceptional temporary measure, which ends as soon as the Member States stop receiving support under the financial assistance programmes."
> 
> The Commission's proposal concerns financing allotted through the European Regional Development Fund, Cohesion Fund, European Social Fund, European Fisheries Fund and European Agricultural Fund for Rural Development.


 Source


----------



## quaks

This should be used for the sibiu - pitesti section


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes, in theory. There's also some money saved from cheaper than expected bids for the sections contracted so far, AFAIK in total amount of EUR 600 million. 

Still, Sibiu-Pitesti feasibility study puts the total cost at EUR 3 billion.


----------



## quaks

how much is the prahova valley section one of this two need to be build


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Say a road project cost € 1 billion. Romania's share is € 150 million (15%). Now their share is 50 million. Does that mean Romania can start two other € 1 billion plans with the remaining € 100 million state budget?


----------



## Le Clerk

The cofinancing left is about 600 million, plus maybe 100 million from this "Marshall" proposal (impact for motorways alone), with Romania's contribution at EUR 35 million. On A1, there are still "blanck" spots such as Lugoj-Deva (lots 2 and 3) and Sibiu-Pitesti, which together cost an estimated EUR 4 billion. There is still a huge gap in financing.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are there any pictures of the A2 bridge across the Danube - Black Sea Canal?


----------



## adi.ro

Yes, look here:


Goshin said:


> A2 Medgidia - Cernavoda Pod Canal 16.07.2011


----------



## bogdymol

*A1 Arad - Timisoara and Arad bypass* motorways captured from the airplane (embedding dosen't work - click on the link)



eurocopter said:


> Ati cobit de avion si uite ca a si aparut noul filmulet. Pun doar link ca nu pricep sa il punct direct aici.
> 
> *http://www.jurnalul.ro/stiri/observator/cum-arata-autostrada-arad-timisoara-vezi-imagini-din-avion-586305.html*


Later edit:
[dailymotion]xka079_cum-araty-autostrada-arad-timiyoara-vezi-imagini-din-avion_auto[/dailymotion]


----------



## alwn

ChrisZwolle said:


> Actually the government recently approved a bridge across the Dniester Liman.


this is the former Romanian/soviet union border..


----------



## Le Clerk

adi.ro said:


> Yes, look here:


I think they closed the half-span already.


----------



## ionut

A few more pics from A2 Murfatlar-Constanta.










The next two are actually from A4:

















































































This one is actually on the bridge over the Danude-Black Sea Canal:






















































The end near Murfatlar:



























soursa


----------



## Prahova

road to Petroșani








Orșova








taken by me


----------



## quaks

last year i have driven this road to petrosani 

romania is the most beautyfull country in europe but only a few people know it.

I´m from germany and tell u there is so much potential in ur country u need the a1 motorway so badly


----------



## ionut

Short late July update (July 27th) from *A4 Constanta bypass*, just a few days before opening the section between the A2 interchange and Agigea. Source? The secret source. Yeah, I know it's kinda late for the pics, but they're still pretty cool.

Part 1:


----------



## ionut

^^ Part 2:


----------



## ionut

And finally part 3:



























































































That's it, hope you liked it! :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

Awesome shoots, ionut! Asphalt looks so vivid, it's like out of this world. Also, like the truck convoy pic. 

Thanks for the pics! :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

Last aerial movie for Timisoara-Arad (some real progress there, and hopes for opening by end-year):



madad said:


> Am reusit sa urc filmul pe Youtube, din pacate a trebuit sa il impart in doua ca depasea limita de minute acceptata.
> 
> Vizionare placuta :cheers:
> 
> *Prima parte ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A doua parte ...*


----------



## ionut

Le Clerk said:


> Awesome shoots, ionut! Asphalt looks so vivid, it's like out of this world. Also, like the truck convoy pic.
> 
> Thanks for the pics! :cheers:


My pleasure, glad you enjoyed the update! :cheers:


----------



## sotonsi

Why does the Trans European Motorway (not that it's one route, but a web), need it's own shield thing on every sign, saying [TEM]?

And I didn't think that the A4 was part of TEM (and doesn't seem to be on the documents I've seen).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The whole TEM concept is useless anyway, as are E-routes if I may say so. It's not like Romania will get an incredibly dense motorway network where you need additional signs which indicate which motorways are of "trans-European" importance and which are not. 

Other than that, the fork signs are reasonably good, but they need to work on their overhead signage, which could be better, though it's not as bad as Bulgaria or Poland.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Awesome pics, ionut!
Thank you and also thanks to the secret source!


----------



## radi6404

I love the shiny crashbarriers, really great looking motorway, but the asphalt is not one color, it has dirt and I don't like that, I wish the asphalt would be as clean as the Struma motorway at the beginning, but probably it wil be cleaned.


----------



## bogdymol

radi6404 said:


> I love the shiny crashbarriers, really great looking motorway, but the asphalt is not one color, it has dirt and I don't like that, I wish the asphalt would be as clean as the Struma motorway at the beginning, but probably it wil be cleaned.


The pictures were taken few days before the opening. Now the asphalt is clean


----------



## nenea_hartia

radi6404 said:


> I love the shiny crashbarriers, really great looking motorway, but the asphalt is not one color, it has dirt and I don't like that, I wish the asphalt would be as clean as the Struma motorway at the beginning, but probably it wil be cleaned.


Of course, nothing can be compared with the shiny Struma.


----------



## Le Clerk

A good map:




Skynick said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tanashubav

^^ Nice map! But it's seems that A1 and A3 are running pretty close each other and due to their prior construction a lot of the Romanian territory will remain withowt any motorway service.


----------



## neaguionutu

Sun Highway (A2) section Bucharest - Cernavoda

Bucuresti - Fetesti






Fetesti - Cernavoda





[/QUOTE]


----------



## neaguionutu

Video filmed on the Sun Highway (A2)


----------



## jarekles

what happens on a section of the Cernavoda to Murfatlar?


----------



## panda80

jarekles said:


> what happens on a section of the Cernavoda to Murfatlar?


On Cernavoda-Medgidia section a new tender has to be organized, so a new contractor will be chosen. Works may restart late this year. On Medgidia-Murfatlar works are progressing pretty well and we hope it will be ready by the end of 2011.


----------



## Le Clerk

Cernavoda to Medgidia was retendered and the winner will be announced this month. 

Medgidia to Murfatlar, as well as the other half profile from Murfatlar to A4 (Constanta by-pass) are U/C and will be officially opened in October AFAIK. Completion for Cernavoda to Medgidia end next year. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

panda80 said:


> On Cernavoda-Medgidia section a new tender has to be organized, so a new contractor will be chosen.


The section was already retendered and they have to announce the winner soon - most probably FCC.


----------



## Le Clerk

Acc to news today, the Romanian Government is negotiating in China a contract for Sibiu-Pitesti motorway (EUR 3 billion contract).


----------



## neaguionutu

Cernavoda- Murfatlar


----------



## jarekles

Le Clerk said:


> Acc to news today, the Romanian Government is negotiating in China a contract for Sibiu-Pitesti motorway (EUR 3 billion contract).


I hope, that not with COVEC... 
but it will be super when this section will be built 


neaguionutu said:


> Cernavoda- Murfatlar


I was and I saw in July


----------



## Le Clerk

jarekles said:


> I hope, that not with COVEC...
> but it will be super when this section will be built


Yes, we know about the Polish dissapointment with Covec.  This will be a direct negotiation between governments and not a tender proper. I just hope we won't have another Bechtel type of an agreement, though we desperatelly need the money for Sibiu-Pitesti* and somehow will be in a weaker posiition at this negotiation. 

*There are few alternatives to obtain EUR 3 billion financing. 



> I was and I saw in July


:cheers: This is not your first on the Romanian coast, am I right? Which resort?


----------



## Le Clerk

Timisoara-Arad is at 75% completion and, acc to contractor, it will be opened by end-year:



ionut said:


>


----------



## jarekles

Le Clerk said:


> Yes, we know about the Polish dissapointment with Covec.  This will be a direct negotiation between governments and not a tender proper. I just hope we won't have another Bechtel type of an agreement, though we desperatelly need the money for Sibiu-Pitesti* and somehow will be in a weaker posiition at this negotiation.
> 
> *There are few alternatives to obtain EUR 3 billion financing.
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers: This is not your first on the Romanian coast, am I right? Which resort?


I wish you succes with Sibiu - Pitesti.

It was third time on Black Sea coast. Not last time.
I was in Eforie Nord. I visited all cities from Constanta to Mangalia. And I drank Palinka 
http://picasaweb.google.com/jarek.lesiecki3/FotorealacjaZRumunii2011


----------



## Le Clerk

Thanks. :cheers: 

I hope you had more beer than Palinka. Not advisable to drink Palinka while on the beach. The sun makes it even stronger. :nuts:


----------



## Slaoui

neaguionutu said:


> Cernavoda- Murfatlar


1:03
3:36
4:54
5:06

:nuts:


----------



## Le Clerk

That's 3x speed of actual footage.


----------



## cornel001




----------



## Fahrenheit 10




----------



## eurocopter

Fahrenheit 10 said:


>


mg::shocked:


----------



## Le Clerk

Our PM is in China for *7-day* trip to negotiate PPPs. I hope he comes with ze big bucks (sorry, Yuans). :naughty:

There is a long list of projects in ze billions of EUR, but most important are motorways crossing the moutains, airports, and a metro line. :cheers:


----------



## butar_sebastian

Raman la ideea ca Transalpina e mult mai frumos decat Transfagarasan. De ce? Personal imi place mai mult ideea de salbaticie care e inca in zona, si foarte multa. Si eu am fost de curand, cam o luna si mi-a placut extraordinar ce am vazut. Plus realibilitare de drumori spre Obarsia Lotrului si toata acea zona, vor fi drumuri excelente, pacat ca acea salba de baraje si lacuri de acumulare de pe Lotru nu e valorificata la adevarata valoare, dar turistic si din punct de vedere al infrastructurii ar putea fi o bijuterie. Drumurile sunt fantastice, de o frumusete nemaipomenita, astfalt nou, lucrari de asigurare a acestuia foarte complicate de la ranforsari de teren la torcretari in unele locuri pentru a nu fi caderi de piatra si sunt convins ca spre final vor fi montati si parapeti din beton pentru a creste siguranta, desi nu as fi convins ca nu e sigur. Clar nu e circuit de Formula 1, e un drum turistic si national de legatura. E fantastic!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

By the way, I noticed that most rest areas on A2 are only accessible via the shoulder, not via a regular deceleration lane. Why is that?


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> It's just 1 (one) crossing on 20 km. :|


On this video I counted 5 (five) crossings, between min 4:18-5:11. Is it the video outdated? I'm asking seriously, it's been awhile since I drove the last time there.
But you know, it's not the number, but the principle to not put pedestrian crossings on such a road.


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> By the way, I noticed that most rest areas on A2 are only accessible via the shoulder, not via a regular deceleration lane. Why is that?


This is indeed weird. I guess it's because of lack of money.


----------



## speew

ChrisZwolle said:


> By the way, I noticed that most rest areas on A2 are only accessible via the shoulder, not via a regular deceleration lane. Why is that?


Maybe because of failure to properly mark the road. This is common in Romania.


----------



## quaks

Le Clerk said:


> Works on recently contracted Deva-Orastie motorway:


i thought deva - orastie is avery plain area for the motorway ?

do they have to mova a hill ? it looks like that, if so this would take years, like on the german A3 between wurzburg and frankfurt. 

not easy to get this section till 2013


----------



## lmendioroz

TH_DK said:


> I read somewhere that Boc, your primeminister, signed a PPP with the chinese for an outer ring around Bucharest. Does anyone know if that is A0 motorway ring? Could be cool so that you can go straight from Otopeni airport on a motorway bypass when You go either to Constanta or Pitesti.
> 
> I am arriving in Otopeni on thursday and looking forward to yet another beautiful holiday in your wonderful country. It would be nice, if We could borrow your beautiful summer up here in the cold and rainy Denmark. :banana:


I agree 100% with you. Beatiful country full of wonderful people. I just spent 2 marevellous weeks holidays in Rumania. Bucharest, Carpatos and Mamaia. Shame I could not inaugurate the new section of Sunny Highway. It was 2 years since the last time and I have been amazed by the new stuff:
-lipscani area
-new airport terminal
-new library building
-basarab podul
-new mall
-new stadium
The low point was the situation of the casino building in Constanta.


----------



## lmendioroz

Le Clerk said:


> BTW:
> 
> AGERPRES
> 
> ZTE, the largest Chinese IT&C producer already announced the opening of a center in Bucharest after a meeting with our PM and plans its largest IT&C plant in Romania. :banana:


it is Huawei, not ZTE. Don't believe...


----------



## ro.cologne

bogdymol said:


> _alecu26_ made a little video from A3 Bucharest - Ploiesti u/c motorway and I have uploaded it on youtube:


three lanes section,right?

great video! :cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

ro.cologne said:


> three lanes section,right?
> 
> great video! :cheers:


As I said on the Romanian section, A3 will be 3+3 on Centura Bucuresti - Moara Vlasiei and 2+2 on Moara Vlasiei - Ploiesti.

IMO it should have been 3+3 from Bucharest to Barcanesti (where A? will begin towards Moldova).


----------



## nenea_hartia

bogdymol said:


> As I said on the Romanian section, A3 will be 3+3 on Centura Bucuresti - Moara Vlasiei and 2+2 on Moara Vlasiei - Ploiesti.
> 
> IMO it should have been 3+3 from Bucharest to Barcanesti (where A? will begin towards Moldova).


A small correction. "A something" will start from Dumbrava.


----------



## bogdymol

nenea_hartia said:


> A small correction. "A something" will start from Dumbrava.


Ok, Dumbrava, not Barcanesti. But I guess you got my point


----------



## Le Clerk

lmendioroz said:


> it is Huawei, not ZTE. Don't believe...


Nope, it's ZTE.

Huawai has already a few plants in Romania. Panda Electronics will open its largest plant in Europe for electronics north of Bucharest with a EUR 140 mil investment. ZTE is the largest Chinese electronics plant and announced it will open a plant in Romania, making the country its production base in Europe. ZTE is "accidentally" managed by a Romanian guy from China. 




> *Chinese ZTE company to open training centre in Romania this year, open a major production investment in IT&C*
> Thursday, 11 August 2011 13:36
> 
> Chinese ZTE communications company is considering opening a training centre in Romania that offers technical and telecommunications courses, in the period immediately ahead, and also a production line for telecommunications equipment, ZTE Romania Operation and Strategy Manager Lorian Vintila said on Thursday.
> 
> 'There are very big chances as on January 16 we started a conversation with Communications Minister Valerian Vreme. We are currently analysing the project and I believe we will start the project this November or December, at the latest,' said Vintila.
> 
> He said investment in the training centre is put at 2.7 million euros in a first stage that will grow to 55 million euros in 2012 and continue to expand further on.
> 
> The investment money will come from the Chinese Government, as ZTE is owned by the Chinese Government, Vintila added.
> 
> Some 200 students will be trained at the centre in Bucharest, then the project will be expanded to include other university centres of Romania.
> 
> About the intentions of the ZTE to open a production line in Romania, Vintila said this will be established in an undeveloped area of the country.
> 
> Romanian Economy Minister Ion Ariton on Thursday visited the production line of ZTE in Shenzhen, accompanied by ZTE Chairman Tai Fen Zhang.
> 
> Ariton said the results of the Romanian manager at ZTE encourages the Romanian Government to seek private management for the enterprises owned by the Romanian Government.
> 
> 'When you see some wonderful things, words become useless. I congratulate our colleague and we should be proud that he is a Romanian; the company he is coordinating is a good thing deserving praise, and that encourages us in the project we want to implement in Romania, the project of private management for Government-owned enterprises,' said Ariton.
> 
> According to ZTE officials, the company is employing nearly 86,000 staff.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk

lmendioroz said:


> I agree 100% with you. Beatiful country full of wonderful people. I just spent 2 marevellous weeks holidays in Rumania. Bucharest, Carpatos and Mamaia. Shame I could not inaugurate the new section of Sunny Highway. It was 2 years since the last time and I have been amazed by the new stuff:
> -lipscani area
> -new airport terminal
> -new library building
> -basarab podul
> -new mall
> -new stadium


Thanks. We are following all these developments on specialized threads. 

Lipscani
library
basarab
malls
stadium



> The low point was the situation of the casino building in Constanta.


The Development Ministry announced a few days ago it will invest to renovate it. The news comes kind of late, but it's still good it comes at last.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> IMO it should have been 3+3 from Bucharest to Barcanesti (where A? will begin towards Moldova).


I think they lacked the necessary moneys to make it 2x3 to the future interchange with A5. But it will be expanded to 2x3 on that section in the future once they start building A5 (starting 2013-2014 with EU funds, as it's on C IX).


----------



## Le Clerk

After Deva-Orastie works pictures, here come Orastie-Sibiu works pictures, thanks to Claudiu :cheers:




claudiu_ne2000 said:


> ...here it comes...
> 
> prima parte prezinta autostrada de la nodul Geoagiu, inspre Simeria - locul unde se v-a construi podul peste Mures
> 
> Intersectia cu DJ de la Geoagiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> Orastie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> Turdas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> Spini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> Simeria Veche locul unde se va construi viitorul pod peste Strei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> Viitorul nod de legatura cu Petrosani..DN 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> bucata asta de legatura parca a fost pozata si din tren...cateva randuri mai sus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> ...mai departe catre podul de la Uroi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> santierul arheologic...langa drumul ce leaga Simeria de Uroi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> viitorul pod...peste mures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> Dupa cum se vede pe toata aceasta portiune nu se lucreaza...ori mai au treaba cu descarcarile arheologice...ori planurile s-au schimbat.
> 
> Din ce citisem pe aici credeam ca, initial se va da in folosinta bucata de la Geoagiu pana la Simeria...iar restul dupa un an...din poze o sa vedeti ca nu e asa...
> 
> podul peste mures - inspre Soimus, in zona localitatii Chimindia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> Chiar si dupa ce am plecat, se lasase seara bine...se mai vedeau farurile de la maini la lucru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By claudiu_ne2000 at 2011-08-14
> 
> Va urma
> 
> O seara buna


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> On this video I counted 5 (five) crossings, between min 4:18-5:11. Is it the video outdated? I'm asking seriously, it's been awhile since I drove the last time there.
> But you know, it's not the number, but the principle to not put pedestrian crossings on such a road.


I don't know more than 1 crossing so that's what I am reporting. In any case, I don't remember to have been once forced to stop at the crossing to allow pedestrians to cross. I think it's really stupid they plan crossings on the ring as I frankly don't see people walking around there.


----------



## ke

Le Clerk said:


> I don't know more than 1 crossing so that's what I am reporting. In any case, I don't remember to have been once forced to stop at the crossing to allow pedestrians to cross. I think it's really stupid they plan crossings on the ring as I frankly don't see people walking around there.


There are 4 of them placed on Soseaua Odaii (from DN1 to DN1A). The bad news is that for each of it there is a speed limit of 30 km/h.


----------



## Le Clerk

You mean at the intersection of Soseaua Odai and the Ring? From the map of Soseaua Odai, I see only one intersection with the Ring, but I frankly don't remember the crossing there.


----------



## ke

"Soseaua Odaii" is the name of DNCB between DN1 and DN1A.


----------



## alwn

did they start already the works on Sibiu- Orastie? I red that should be be started only in late september.. :nuts:


----------



## ionut

alwn said:


> did they start already the works on Sibiu- Orastie? I red that should be be started only in late september.. :nuts:


The last pictures LeClerk re-posted are NOT from Orastie-Sibiu, they are from Deva-Orastie.


----------



## quaks

orastie sibiu is not under construction yet, there are rumors that the sebes bypass section will be started by the end of the month


----------



## medicu' de garda

Le Clerk, don't take this personally, I usually enjoy your posts (except for the overly-optimistic ones), but you're seriously dissinforming people. You should pay more attention to what you're writting, as this is an international topic...

First of all, those pictures of the motorway contruction works are from Deva-Orastie, NOT Orastie-Sibiu, where works haven even broken ground yet. They're still in designing phase. 

Second, Sos Odaii is the URBAN SECTION of the Bucharest Ring. That's why there are so many pedestrian crossings (at least 5 of them), there is also a bus line (line 304) serving the area, with bus-stops on the first lane, near the respective crossings. As far as I know there used to be a 70 km/h speed limit on the road, because of it being inside the city-limits. I never did see that speed-limit implemented after the widening, which boggles me, as the 30 km/h limit for the pedestrian crossings applies only to city roads :dunno: . 

And the third and last point I wanted to make, as far as I remember the 2x3 Bucuresti-Ploiesti motorway was something the goverment added AFTER the two contracts were awarded. So they realised their mistake too late for them to change anything . Somehow they did manage to legally modify the contract for the Bucuresti-Moara Vlasiei section, but sadly, not for the other section, as it would have increased the value of that contract by over 50%, which is illegal. IMO this will be done after they start construction of the future Moldova Motorway, who knows when. All the works being done under traffic, of course :bash: ...


----------



## Le Clerk

medicu' de garda said:


> Le Clerk, don't take this personally, I usually enjoy your posts (except for the overly-optimistic ones), but you're seriously dissinforming people. You should pay more attention to what you're writting, as this is an international topic...
> 
> First of all, those pictures of the motorway contruction works are from Deva-Orastie, NOT Orastie-Sibiu, where works haven even broken ground yet. They're still in designing phase.


The pictures are from Geoagiu, which is on the Orastie-Sibiu section of motorway, or isn't it? Maybe I am wrong, but I thought Geoagiu was on the section from Orastie to Sibiu. 



> Second, Sos Odaii is the URBAN SECTION of the Bucharest Ring. That's why there are so many pedestrian crossings (at least 5 of them), there is also a bus line (line 304) serving the area, with bus-stops on the first lane, near the respective crossings. As far as I know there used to be a 70 km/h speed limit on the road, because of it being inside the city-limits. I never did see that speed-limit implemented after the widening, which boggles me, as the 30 km/h limit for the pedestrian crossings applies only to city roads :dunno:


I frankly drove on that section yesterday and don't remember crossings. More, I never saw one person walking or crossing that section of Ring. 



> And the third and last point I wanted to make, as far as I remember the 2x3 Bucuresti-Ploiesti motorway was something the goverment added AFTER the two contracts were awarded. So they realised their mistake too late for them to change anything . Somehow they did manage to legally modify the contract for the Bucuresti-Moara Vlasiei section, but sadly, not for the other section, as it would have increased the value of that contract by over 50%, which is illegal. IMO this will be done after they start construction of the future Moldova Motorway, who knows when. All the works being done under traffic, of course :bash: ...


I thought the initial feasibility study showed the need for a 2x2 motorway. So, it's not a Government decision, but a FS indication. I do not know whether they took at that time into account A5 to Focsani or the accelerated growth of traffic in Romania over a certain time span. :dunno:


----------



## ionut

Le Clerk said:


> The pictures are from Geoagiu, which is on the Orastie-Sibiu section of motorway, or isn't it? Maybe I am wrong, but I thought Geoagiu was on the section from Orastie to Sibiu.


Geoagiu/Gelmar is the end of the Deva-Orastie segment. The Orastie interchange will be built there.


----------



## ke

Does anyone around have a detailed map of the future Sibiu-Nadlac motorway that includes exits ?


----------



## Le Clerk

ionut said:


> Geoagiu/Gelmar is the end of the Deva-Orastie segment. The Orastie interchange will be built there.


OK. I trust your word on that. I knew otherwise. Is there a map with that section of Deva-Orastie? BTW: at Geoagiu there is an exit planned AFAIK. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

Some more A2 pics:




























Bridge over Danube-Black Sea Canal:
































































A2/A4 interchange:




















Thanks @ CosteaH. :cheers:


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Great pics, thanks.

=============

Let's get back to A1, lot Deva-Orăştie:

Near Orăştie:



nenea_hartia said:


> *Să pun şi eu:*
> 
> - punctul de lucru Straco de la Orăştie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - descărcare arheologică şi lucrări la nord de Orăştie:


----------



## nenea_hartia

Near Turdaş:



nenea_hartia said:


> - în zona organizării de şantier Straco de la Turdaş:


----------



## nenea_hartia

At Turdaş and Uroi:



nenea_hartia said:


> - la Turdaş:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - la Uroi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - descărcări arheologice la Uroi :nuts: :


----------



## nenea_hartia

Works for the bridge over river Mureş:



nenea_hartia said:


> - lucrări la podul peste Mureş :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - camion Strabag la Chimindia (@ Adrian!: am văzut şi eu dealul acela şi aglomeraţia de camioane. Mi se pare criminal ce fac acolo cei de la Strabag cu acea carieră de suprafaţă. hno: Nu înţeleg cum de li se permite):


----------



## ionut

Le Clerk said:


> OK. I trust your word on that. I knew otherwise. Is there a map with that section of Deva-Orastie? BTW: at Geoagiu there is an exit planned AFAIK. :cheers:


At Geoagiu there is an INTERCHANGE, not a simple exit. It's the Orastie interchange, as you can see.

*Deva-Orastie section of A1:*









*Geoagiu/Gelmar interchange - Orastie interchange (the same):*









Gelmar on GMaps.

*The interchange: in details* (see the green lines)


----------



## nenea_hartia

*Bypass Arad:*

- overpass at km 6+020:


















- works at embankments, km 6+300:










- overpass at interchange IC2, km 6+400-6+500; some buildings will be demolished:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- Mureş bridge now completed and finally without formworks:


----------



## Le Clerk

ionut said:


> At Geoagiu there is an INTERCHANGE, not a simple exit. It's the Orastie interchange, as you can see.
> 
> *Deva-Orastie section of A1:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Geoagiu/Gelmar interchange - Orastie interchange (the same):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelmar on GMaps.
> 
> *The interchange: in details* (see the green lines)


OK. Great! So it's the end of that lot. Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

Bucharest-Ploiesti works a few days ago:



























































































Source

10 km of 42 in total have already been asphalted. Delivery should be by year-end.


----------



## neaguionutu

Pictures Highway A1 Bucharest - Pitesti 17.04.2011

Bucharest - Pitesti

Near Bucharest, Ciorogirla























Near Poienari, Giurgiu County










Near Stoeneşti - Căscioarele, Giurgiu County

















Between Căscioarele, Giurgiu and Petreşti, Dambovita county

















Near Petreşti - Potlogeni Deal, Dambovita county




Panel information on traffic and road conditions on the A1.
500 m from the information panel are mounted cameras to detect those who have not vignette










Police patrol car - Police Highway A 1




Between Potlogeni Deal, Dambovita county and Pitesti




























Join in the city of Pitesti - Pitesti Sud




The remaining pictures, to return to Bucharest, the meaning of Pitesti - Bucharest I will publish tomorrow.


----------



## neaguionutu

Pictures Motorway A1 Pitesti - Bucharest 17.04.2011

Pitesti - Bucharest

1. Belt under the highway to Pitesti

























2.Piteşti, Argeş - Ioneşti, Dâmboviţa










Police patrol car - Police Highway A 1






















3.Ioneşti, Dâmboviţa - Petreşti, Dâmboviţa








Panel information on traffic and road conditions on highway A1







Here are mounted cameras to detect those who have not vignette




4.Petreşti,Dâmboviţa - Vânătorii Mici, Giurgiu



































5.Căscioarele, Giurgiu - Bolintin Vale, Giurgiu









































6.Bolintin Vale, Giurgiu - Bolintin Deal, Giurgiu
















Here are mounted cameras to detect those who have not vignette




7.Langa București, Ciorogârla, Ilfov
























































Join in Bucharest, here again we have cameras to detect those who have not vignette



The pictures were made by me with my photo camera, Nikon COOLPIX L19, on 17 April 2011, Palm Sunday, where the festival took place Pitesti "Tulips Symphony", a festival dedicated to flowers.


----------



## Le Clerk

Hi guys! As already mentioned on another thread, I just took a crazy 4,500 km road-trip in Central and Eastern Europe (HU, AU, IT, SLO, HR, MNT, SRB, B-H) and hope to have the time and patience to share some pics. 

Meanwhile:



> *Transylvania Highway requires EUR 1.3 bln loan*
> AUGUST 25TH, 2011 AT 9:00 PM
> 
> Because the contract with Bechtel was cancelled, approximately 300 kilometers of highway have been left without a constructor. The National Highways and Roads Company (CNADNR) is considering several options in order to complete them, evz.ro informs. The options include tapping state budget funds, contracting a loan from the European Investment Bank (EIB) or leasing several highway sections.
> 
> *The solution for the 48.4-kilometer Brasov-Fagaras section would be to connect it with the Comarnic-Brasov Highway and to start the leasing procedures early next year, CNADNR General Manager Daniela Draghia stated.*
> 
> *A tender for the Gilau-Mihaesti and Targu Mures – Campia Turzii sections of the Transylvania Highway will start this year. A total of 60 kilometers will be financed from the budget, at a maximum cost of approximately EUR 7.2 M per kilometer.*
> 
> “What is left from the contract with Bechtel is the completion of two sections: the well-known 2B section (Campia Turzii – Gilau), whose construction started in 2004, and the 3C section (Suplacu de Barcau – Bors). The construction works left were negotiated at EUR 6.8 M per kilometer. EUR 1 M in costs for the construction equipment that sits idle, plus other costs, were eliminated” Daniela Draghia added.
> 
> CNADNR plans to build the remaining 190 kilometers by contracting a loan from EIB. The figures show that Romania will have to borrow EUR 1.3 bln at most.


 Source


----------



## 5ub7e!eferic20

Hello there fellow road enthusiasts, I was wondering if anyone here knows the exact route of the A5 is it? I am referring to the Tg. Mureș - Iași freeway (motorway)? More specifically... where are they planning on crossing the mountains? I'm thinking Bicaz gorges is a very narrow option unless they plan to tunnel heavily.


I also wanted to add that it's nice to see the freeways progressing steadily in Romania. I live in Canada now and they just recently expanded around 50 kms of the 401 motorway from 2x2 to 3x2 and it took them about 5 years or so. I think they're still working on it in some parts. I think Romania is doing pretty well in that sense, and I hope to drive on its motorways very soon. 

cheers :cheers:


----------



## FlyBoy88

The following link from CNADNR has a map with the planned trajectory of the Tg Mures - Iasi - Ungheni motorway:

http://www.cnadnr.ro/proiect.php?id=51#

Let it load, and scroll down to "Harta", then click on the thumbnail.

Not sure if this is still the plan (somebody else may confirm), but it gives u an ideea.

PS: Hey guys, I've been reading this forum for a while, but this is my first post. Looking forward to some very interesting discussions in the future!


----------



## Le Clerk

Welcome FlyBoy88! :cheers:

There is also a Romanian forum with more info on infrastructure developments *here*.


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> Nope, but it would make completely worthless the general idea of proper & correct tender.


True!


----------



## nenea_hartia

*Bypass Arad (part of A1 motorway)*

- overpass, km 12+036:










- DSV building (to be demolished), km 6+400:










- overpass, km 6+020:










- culvert, km 5+523:










- bridge, km 5+260:










- asphalt works, km 2+000-3+000:


----------



## Le Clerk

Thanks nenea_hartia! It seems the DSV building is still in the ever "to be demolished" stage. I think it bears some bad karma for those who are going to put it down. 

Bucharest-Ploiesti:




ionut said:


> Da da, asa mai merge!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more


^^ This looks like the 2x3 section which is also the most advanced.


----------



## violinivo

Hello guys,

Just to let you know my experience after driving through Rumania on my way to Bulgaria from Western Europe this Summer.

As most of you here suggested the roads from entering in Nadlac until leaving at bridge on Danube in Ruse (the future A1 motorway road I guess) was in a very good condition overall. The only problem of course, is the heavy traffic especially between Orastie and Deva, and after the end of the Motorway near Pitesti. There is a 2x2 lines road from the bridge nearly to Bucarest which is great (with some roundabouts and speed limits as it goes through a few villages).

As I was travelling with a little child I wasn't in a rush and the driving was quite nice (about 60-80km /h most of the way), we made it from the Ruse bridge to Arad in about 12 hours with plenty of stops in between. Lots of trucks as well but there are a few wider sections where you can overtake safely). Just a little annoying incident at the end of the new Sibiu motorway (ringroad) - got stopped and blackmailed by police for some cash apparently because they decided I was ending an overtaking on a double line at motorway's ending which wasn't really true at all....but there you go, the girl - policewoman was more sympatic and even we chatted a little (after she got my cash of course!

I am really hoping some of the plans for new parts of the motorway A1 to open until next Summer - could you guys advise if you expect it to happen before next July? Just any speculations would be interesting to know, I think.

Keep up with the photos and updates - you are doing a great job informing about the progress of all this work which is exciting (and would be amazing once it is all finished in a few years time!)


----------



## Le Clerk

I think you were enchanted by the police woman.  That's what the police does recently. They place cute police women in traffic, because it's scientifically proven that men drivers tend to be more compliant when they see police women. That might be also valid when bribing them. :lol: :cheers:

You should have not bribed her. I never bribed police officers. I pay the fines. 

As for openings on A1, Timisoara-Arad and Arad by-pass motorways will certainly be operational by next summer. And hopefully, all other sections on A1 from the Hungarian border to Sibiu by-pass U/C bar for some small sections.


----------



## violinivo

Le Clerk said:


> I think you were enchanted by the police woman.  That's what the police does recently. They place cute police women in traffic, because it's scientifically proven that men drivers tend to be more compliant when they see police women. That might be also valid when bribing them. :lol: :cheers:
> 
> You should have not bribed her. I never bribed police officers. I pay the fines.
> 
> As for openings on A1, Timisoara-Arad and Arad by-pass motorways will certainly be operational by next summer. And hopefully, all other sections on A1 from the Hungarian border to Sibiu by-pass U/C bar for some small sections.


You are right, I also refuse to bribe on principle - the problem this time was that they actually threatened to take my driving license away (!!) and also wrote me an official paper after I paid - saying that this was the penalty to pay....I just wasn't in a position to dispute anything especially since if they took my license I would have not been able to continue my journey forward (although I knew they were just after the money basically). You can't really argue in these situations - these guys are the law!
The funny thing was that at the end the police woman said - I hope you don't think that police in Rumania are not friendly (!!)....


----------



## speew

violinivo said:


> You are right, I also refuse to bribe on principle - the problem this time was that they actually threatened to take my driving license away (!!) and also wrote me an official paper after I paid - saying that this was the penalty to pay....I just wasn't in a position to dispute anything especially since if they took my license I would have not been able to continue my journey forward (although I knew they were just after the money basically). You can't really argue in these situations - these guys are the law!
> The funny thing was that at the end the police woman said - I hope you don't think that police in Rumania are not friendly (!!)....


They couldn't take your driving license away, they must have recorded you doing something illegal, which is more or less impossible. My guess is that she saw you were a stranger and figured out she could make a quick buck, since no Romanian would bite the overtaking thing. Something similar happened to me in Serbia when I got a speeding ticket on a freeway section where they told me the limit was 80 km/h but there wasn't any sign that said that. Well you don't want any problems in foreign country.


----------



## danielstan

violinivo said:


> I am really hoping some of the plans for new parts of the motorway A1 to open until next Summer - could you guys advise if you expect it to happen before next July? Just any speculations would be interesting to know, I think.


I speculate:
- the reason they started to build so many sections on A1 Nadlac - Sibiu is that in 2012 (autumn, probably) there are elections.
- I expect A1 Arad - Timisoara to be opened December 2011, as promised
- I don't think there is enough time to open any other section before July 2012. I even expect the works to stop or decrease after elections, due to lot of 'reasons'.


----------



## Le Clerk

danielstan said:


> I speculate:
> - the reason they started to build so many sections on A1 Nadlac - Sibiu is that in 2012 (autumn, probably) there are elections.


Your logic is totally missing there, and actually your statement is not true. What is important for the public is openings, and not works (most people have really 0 clue about where works happen). As you said, whatever they open this fall to works will not be ready by elections next year, and, based on the rule that openings matter only, these works will benefit politically the upcoming government. Hence, they are not related to 2012 elections at all, but to the need to spend all the EU allotted infrastructure moneys.


----------



## Le Clerk

violinivo said:


> You are right, I also refuse to bribe on principle - the problem this time was that they actually threatened to take my driving license away (!!) and also wrote me an official paper after I paid - saying that this was the penalty to pay....I just wasn't in a position to dispute anything especially since if they took my license I would have not been able to continue my journey forward (although I knew they were just after the money basically). You can't really argue in these situations - these guys are the law!
> The funny thing was that at the end the police woman said - I hope you don't think that *police in Rumania are not friendly* (!!)....


Meah, that's disgusting! How much did you pay them BTW?


----------



## FlyBoy88

@ violinivo: Good to hear you enjoyed driving through our beautiful country! Despite the little police incident... I take it it happens quite often, in various formats, all around Eastern Europe. It happened to me a few years back on the M5 in Hungary. Some construction signs, speed limit, then one lane open, but no construction in sight!! Just a few cops that pulled me over seeing the Vienna plate on my rental and explained to me that I passed in a no passing zone! :nuts: I tell him it's a freakin' motorway, then he starts looking for other stuff like seat-belts, headlights, etc. then says he has to give me the minimum fine, 50 euros. I just ended up paying 20 to their boss and got away clean, but certainly didn't enjoy it. Anyway, let us not allow such menial events take away from the pure joy of driving!!

@ Le Clerk: Funny thing about the police women, there's more and more of them (and cute ones) here in Montreal. It seems that sex sells even in the public sector... although they call it "gender equality in the workplace" or "non-discriminatory hiring policy". :cheers:
Also, thanks for the link to the Romanian forum, it's really much more detailed. I enjoyed reading through it, and I'll become active soon.


----------



## nenea_hartia

FlyBoy88 said:


> Also, thanks for the link to the Romanian forum, it's really much more detailed. I enjoyed reading through it, and I'll become active soon.


Waiting for you posts here and there. Welcome! 

===========

Some pics regarding the works for Deva-Orăştie, part of A1 motorway. Many more photos here.

- future interchange near Geoagiu:


























- embankment works near Orăştie:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- archaeological works:










- works are not very advanced near Turdaş:


















- also archaeological works near Turdaş:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- Strabag is working here :lol::










- here will be a bridge over river Strei:










- and here a long bridge over river Mureş:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- finally: they are bringing construction materials for embankments from a hill near the village Banpotoc. The villagers aren't very happy, of course. Although my pictures are not very clear, you can see excavators and trucks on top of that hill:


----------



## violinivo

@ Le Clerke and @speew: The police started with quoting 150 euros as the penalty price, then I actually told them I had no more money on me but just around 25 Euro in my wallet. The police woman actually looked inside my wallet (!!) as she didn't believe me, then they said that 20 Euro was too little and they wanted 50 Euro. I told them OK, but we have to go to the bank as I need to get it from my credit card. Now as all this was happening on the motorway they abandoned the idea of getting into town to find a cash point (which they were considering for a bit!), and the police women chatted to me for a while saying that - "OK, give us what you have and I am doing this only because you have a little child in the car, otherwise I would have taken your license away", then handed me back a 5 euro note saying -" Keep that for your coffee", and both of them took the 20 euro and returned my license with other papers wishing me a save drive (!!)....
@FlyBoy88: you are right, it seems national police in our countries from East Europe do target foreign cars to make a quick buck or two...but driving through Rumania actually was quite enjoyable inspite of what many people from Bulgaria especially say about not prefering to go through it and instead drive through Serbia (as it's quicker) - I think if you are not in a rush there is some spectacular scenery, especially around Ramnicu Valcea! 
Also we spent the night into a very nice little hotel in Arad, which was cheap but also a lot nicer than its category of three stars would suggest, it was more like a good four star! 
So my guess is that once more parts of the A1 are done many people going to East Bulgaria esecially transit, and maybe Turkey would prefer passing through Rumania rather than Serbia.


----------



## Cosmin

violinivo said:


> The police woman actually looked inside my wallet (!!) as she didn't believe me


Unbelievable!


----------



## Le Clerk

They are working on the ... full lenght of Deva-Orastie motorway! 

*eurocopter*, it's not the time to be modest! You should mention You made the video as pilot of the plane! Thank You! :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Contract for Cernavoda-Medgidia highway sector signed*
> SEPTEMBER 21ST, 2011 AT 9:00 PM
> 
> The Company of National Roads and Highways (CNADNR) has signed a RON 498.8 M (EUR 116.4) contract, VAT not included, with the Astaldi – Max Boegl consortium for the design and construction of the Cernavoda-Medgidia highway sector, Mediafax informs. The sector is scheduled to come into use in 2012. The design will last three months and the construction works 12 months. The construction works will have a warranty of 48 months.
> 
> The value of the contract is smaller than the RON 726.2 M estimated, VAT not included. According to the aforementioned source, the sum is smaller by RON 60 M compared to the one included in the contract signed with Colas, a contract that has been cancelled.
> 
> “At the same time, the deadline for design and construction has been lowered from 24 to 15 months, the sector set to be open to traffic in 2012. The works executed by the new constructor will have 4 years of warranty, in contrast to the 2 years of warranty stipulated in the previous contract,” the communiqué points out.
> 
> The project is financed from EIB funds and Cohesion Funds. The highway sector has a length of 20.49 kilometers


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk

A short update on motorway progress in Romania:



*orange - existing motorways
yellow - U/C to be delivered by the end of this year
green - works just started
dark blue - to be tendered soon
light blue - presumably U/C*

PS: Comarnic-Fagaras (the mountain crossing section of A3) willl be retendered this fall according to a Governmental memorandum signed today

The south section of A0 is in preparations for tender


----------



## sotonsi

Surely some of the A4, and the A2 adjoining it are open (the latter as half-profile)?


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes, they were opened on some sections in July this year, but the formal and complete opening should be later this year.


----------



## xanpo_pegna

romanian rules!


----------



## CrazySerb

What would be the approximate completion date for the Timisoara-Bucharest motorway?


----------



## Trilesy

violinivo said:


> @ Le Clerke and @speew: The police started with quoting 150 euros as the penalty price, then I actually told them I had no more money on me but just around 25 Euro in my wallet. The police woman actually looked inside my wallet (!!) as she didn't believe me, then they said that 20 Euro was too little and they wanted 50 Euro. I told them OK, but we have to go to the bank as I need to get it from my credit card. Now as all this was happening on the motorway they abandoned the idea of getting into town to find a cash point (which they were considering for a bit!), and the police women chatted to me for a while saying that - "OK, give us what you have and I am doing this only because you have a little child in the car, otherwise I would have taken your license away", then handed me back a 5 euro note saying -" Keep that for your coffee", and both of them took the 20 euro and returned my license with other papers wishing me a save drive (!!)....
> @FlyBoy88: you are right, it seems national police in our countries from East Europe do target foreign cars to make a quick buck or two...but driving through Rumania actually was quite enjoyable inspite of what many people from Bulgaria especially say about not prefering to go through it and instead drive through Serbia (as it's quicker) - I think if you are not in a rush there is some spectacular scenery, especially around Ramnicu Valcea!
> Also we spent the night into a very nice little hotel in Arad, which was cheap but also a lot nicer than its category of three stars would suggest, it was more like a good four star!
> So my guess is that once more parts of the A1 are done many people going to East Bulgaria esecially transit, and maybe Turkey would prefer passing through Rumania rather than Serbia.


Is it legal to pay the fine in cash to a police officer right on spot? Aren't they supposed to give you some kind of ticket/citation which you can pay later by check/online? Just curious.


----------



## Le Clerk

CrazySerb said:


> What would be the approximate completion date for the Timisoara-Bucharest motorway?


It depends on many things, but most of it should be ready by 2014, except for the mountain section of Sibiu-Pitesti which is not clear what will happen to it ATM. :cheers:

PS; My opinion, as things are now, we might see a C IV in Romania through Brasov rather through Sibiu-Pitesti. :nuts:


----------



## Le Clerk

Trilesy said:


> Is it legal to pay the fine in cash to a police officer right on spot? Aren't they supposed to give you some kind of ticket/citation which you can pay later by check/online? Just curious.


For a period yes, but lately payment directly to the officer is allowed in order to save time for the citizens who want to avoid going to the bank subsequently to pay the fine. Still, you can choose to go to the bank.


----------



## bgd77

Le Clerk said:


> A short update on motorway progress in Romania:


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

Too many highways U/C or planned in our country. I lost track of many of them. Your map is very useful, I hope you will update it as things progress.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ :cheers: Not too many, still a good step ahead this year in terms of motorway construction!




nenea_hartia said:


> *Bypass Arad*
> 
> - zona km 2+200; de aici va porni autostrada spre Nădlac;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - asfaltare la km 10+700:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - porţiunea lipsă dintre proiectele Bypass Arad şi Arad-Timişoara a fost umplută azi de FCC în maxim o oră:


----------



## CrazySerb

Le Clerk said:


> It depends on many things, but most of it should be ready by 2014, except for the mountain section of Sibiu-Pitesti which is not clear what will happen to it ATM. :cheers:
> 
> PS; My opinion, as things are now, we might see a C IV in Romania through Brasov rather through Sibiu-Pitesti. :nuts:


Thanks. 
I'm hoping that by that time at least, work will start on the Belgrade-Pancevo-Vrsac-RO border motorway.

Good effort with the map btw. kay:


----------



## Le Clerk

sotonsi said:


> Surely some of the A4, and the A2 adjoining it are open (the latter as half-profile)?


Already full profile. Pics from this weekend of A2 close to the bridge of the Danube-Black Sea Canal:




areal51 said:


> De la podul peste canal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si pana la giratoriul spre Murfatlar sunt gata ambele sensuri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poze de duminica


----------



## Le Clerk

CrazySerb said:


> Thanks.
> I'm hoping that by that time at least, work will start on the Belgrade-Pancevo-Vrsac-RO border motorway.


That'd be cool! Hopefully Romania will start its part of job for CXI. :cheers:



> Good effort with the map btw. kay:


:cheers:


----------



## gmacruyff

Le Clerk.Good map,but what about the Buchurest-Ruse road.I would say that is motorway.!


----------



## bogdymol

^^ No, it's not. It's just a 4-lane highway that looks good.


----------



## MHN

@ Le Clerk, thanks for the effort :cheers2:
Just pay attention to the western part of the Nadlac - Arad section which it's placed too low on the map. Normally, that part will be directly connected to the hungarian M43 which is situated above the Mako town and will pass by the north of Nadlac.


----------



## daniel LNC

video 21 september 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zzVq5bTD1uQ

LE.sorry my bad


----------



## bogdymol

daniel LNC said:


> video 21 september Transilvania Motorways


This is not Transilvania Motorway (A3), but Arad - Timisoara motorway u/c (A1). Here is the normal speed video:



XGary said:


> a iesit pe piata filmuletul de pe 21 septembrie :banana:


& here is the airplane:



nenea_hartia said:


> Se pare că mai urmează un filmuleţ din avion de pe Arad-Timişoara. Deşi aeroportul e aproape şi astfel de avioane zboară zilnic, acesta a survolat la joasă înălţime şi cu viteză mică bypass-ul Arad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus de pe autostradă :lol::


----------



## JackFrost

bogdymol said:


> Only this idiots are running for elections every time... And people vote for them because they have no other option. :bash:


of course we all know what good ol' George Carlin says about this ))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIraCchPDhk

okay, thats completely off topic here, but its a funny video...


----------



## danielstan

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Two questions:
> 1. Could you post Cheausescu's motorway network plan?
> and
> 2. Is Basescu a socialist?


1.
Ceausescu's plan (by the institute IPTANA) 1969:








New plan according to a law in 1996 (before elections; never implemented):








What is being built these days follows newer plan for 2007 - 2013 (which is far behind schedule)








2. Complicated:
His party was separated from the Iliescu's party in 1992 (thus socialist).

Basescu's party was in a governing coallition 3 mandates until now and always the coallition policy was right-wing (liberal).
For example, when Iliescu's party was in government, the salaries were progressively taxated, from 0% to 40%.
In the last 2 mandates Basescu's party taxated all salaries with a 16% fix quota.

Many Romanian political leaders, including Basescu and Iliescu, were in the Comunist Party before 1989 and now they are left or right wings.


----------



## gmacruyff

Totall agree with old Ceau.How the hell you havent built a motorway from Bucharest-Craiova-Calafat-Sofia is beyond me.(its flat for christ sake).


----------



## Le Clerk

danielstan said:


> The truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth:
> Basescu said Romania doesn't need highways in 1996 when the natioanal road Pitesti - Ramnicu Valcea was rehabilitated.
> 
> Romania has an average salary of 100$/month and even less between 1990 - 2004 and they bought Dacia cars, chiefly.
> Between 2004 - 2007 the average salary grew to around 300$/month and in these years Romanians started to buy new cars massively, until recently.
> 
> Didn't you all lived in Romania those years?


Apparently not. 

On top of your info, I'd add the fact that the RO economy collapsed throughout the 90s until 2001, by 30% of the 1990 base. Starting 2001, the economy began growing very slow again until 2005 (when it only topped the 1990 base). After 2005, the economy started growing faster than 5% topping in 2008 when it grew by 8%. Romania couldn't possibly build motorways until the mid 2000s because there was no money for that. As simple as that.


----------



## sebi23ro

A Highway System should be the first priority of any economy, us the Romanians have no excuse for not building one.Now we are picking the fruits of our labor( I am being sarcastic of course).And The future generations will judge us for this.Romania end of road


----------



## Le Clerk

It seems the EU Commission has approved in priciple the EU financing for Transilvania Motorway sections which were removed from Bechtel's scope of works. kay:

*Source in Ro*


And 2 Chinese companies are willing to commit for the construction of A0 (Bucharest ring motorway). 
*Ro source*


----------



## bogdymol

*Motorways currently u/c in Romania:*

Arad - Nadlac (both sections) - 38,9
Arad bypass - 12,25
Arad - Timisoara - 32,25
Centura Timisoara (TM-Lugoj section 1) - 9,5
Timisoara - Lugoj lot 2 (this will have to be re-tendered) - 25,63
Lugoj - Deva lot 1 - 27,47
Deva - Orastie - 32,8
Orastie - Sibiu (all 4 sections) - 82,07
Murfatlar - Cernavoda - 30,5
Constanta bypass (8,5 km out of a total of 22 are already opened) - 13,5
Bucuresti - Ploiesti (all sections, without those 10 km between Bucharest-city and it's bypass where works haven't started yet) - 52
Suplacu de Barcau - Bors (I'm not sure that they are actually working here) - 64
*Total: 420,87 km
Total without Timisoara - Lugoj section 2 and Suplacu de Barcau - Bors: 331,24 km*


----------



## seszele

Le Clerk said:


> And 2 Chinese companies are willing to commit for the construction of A0 (Bucharest ring motorway).
> *Ro source*


Don't go this path hno:

Please learn from our (Polish) experience, Bechtel case shall be enough for you,I guess..


----------



## Keepon

^^ What happened in Poland? I haven't heard anything so far.


----------



## ivanpop2005

AS VREA SA STIU CAND VOR INCEPE LUCRARILE LA DN 18?
SI LA DJ 187 RUSCOVA POIENILE DE SUB MUNTE


----------



## bogdymol

ivanpop2005 said:


> AS VREA SA STIU CAND VOR INCEPE LUCRARILE LA DN 18?
> SI LA DJ 187 RUSCOVA POIENILE DE SUB MUNTE


Salut ivanpop2005 si bine ai venit pe SSC :cheers:. Aceast thread de pe forum este unul in Limba Engleza deoarece este citit si de persoane din afara tarii. Pentru informatii in Limba Romana referitoare la stadiul lucrarior pe diferite Drumuri Nationale din tara iti recomand sa intrii aici: Roads.

PS: nu folosi CAPS LOCK, arata urat


----------



## seszele

Keepon said:


> ^^ What happened in Poland? I haven't heard anything so far.


For details please check the Polish topic. In general there were 2 tenders won by Chinese public company Covec due to abnormal, dumping price(half of next one in rank). 1 year later this company was kicked out for delaying the contracts and not paying to subcontractors. New tenders were announced, but we waisted almost 2 years for nothing..


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> *Motorways currently u/c in Romania:*
> 
> Arad - Nadlac (both sections) - 38,9
> Arad bypass - 12,25
> Arad - Timisoara - 32,25
> Centura Timisoara (TM-Lugoj section 1) - 9,5
> Timisoara - Lugoj lot 2 (this will have to be re-tendered) - 25,63
> Lugoj - Deva lot 1 - 27,47
> Deva - Orastie - 32,8
> Orastie - Sibiu (all 4 sections) - 82,07
> Murfatlar - Cernavoda - 30,5
> Constanta bypass (8,5 km out of a total of 22 are already opened) - 13,5
> Bucuresti - Ploiesti (all sections, without those 10 km between Bucharest-city and it's bypass where works haven't started yet) - 52
> Suplacu de Barcau - Bors (I'm not sure that they are actually working here) - 64
> *Total: 420,87 km
> Total without Timisoara - Lugoj section 2 and Suplacu de Barcau - Bors: 331,24 km*


Good update. Thanks! :cheers:

A map would be even better.


----------



## Le Clerk

seszele said:


> For details please check the Polish topic. In general there were 2 tenders won by Chinese public company Covec due to abnormal, dumping price(half of next one in rank). 1 year later this company was kicked out for delaying the contracts and not paying to subcontractors. New tenders were announced, but we waisted almost 2 years for nothing..


There will be different companies in Romania than Covec, and the situation will also be different: there will be no public money but Chinese state money under a PPP deal.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> There will be different companies in Romania than Covec, and the situation will also be different: there will be no public money but Chinese state money under a PPP deal.


I envy you, Le Clerk. You live in a dream. 

@ seszele: I agree with you. I hope Romanian gvt. won't make the same mistake as the Polish one did.


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> There will be different companies in Romania than Covec, and the situation will also be different: there will be no public money but Chinese state money under a PPP deal.


Covec is a government run company. whether PPP or public bid, this does not make a difference in this particular example. we cannot say what will hapen - let us wait and see. but we can - somehow - predict the future. 

should the PPP project be priced at noticeably lower level than the real cost of the project, do not expect it will be finished at the same price, what is more: on time. 
subcontractors must be hired locally - Chinese company will not "import" some thousand Chinese workers to Romania for a couple of years to deal with the project. otherwise you become the first country in Europe in terms of Chinese minority.

coming back to the price of contract...
if it is noticeably lower than the real experts estimate, then the schema is always the same: 

1. construction works are stopped ( a year ?)
2. everybody waits until another (additional) source of funds are founds (will they find ?)
3. construcion works are resumed (if funds are found)

now tell me what is additional value of inviting Chinese to your project ?

if "money" - it works everytime, everywhere the same: if you below the margin of the project - everything is stopped.

if "quality" - I do not know - could not retreive from my mind any european motorway built by Chinese

if "on time project" - again the same story

last thing. you learnt you lesson (are you sure ?) from Betchel - the project was underestimated. that time it was an american company. why do you think Chinese government would be financing Romanian Nation for free ?


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> I envy you, Le Clerk. You live in a dream.


I know you don't like Chinese companies, but you still do not explain your opinion. 


I believe it's a huge difference when a Chinese company builds with Romanian money (*or Polish Gov money, as in the case of Poland) and a state-owned Chinese company builds with Chinese state money.


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> Covec is a government run company. whether PPP or public bid, this does not make a difference in this particular example. we cannot say what will hapen - let us wait and see. but we can - somehow - predict the future.
> 
> should the PPP project be priced at noticeably lower level than the real cost of the project, do not expect it will be finished at the same price, what is more: on time.
> subcontractors must be hired locally - Chinese company will not "import" some thousand Chinese workers to Romania for a couple of years to deal with the project. otherwise you become the first country in Europe in terms of Chinese minority.
> 
> coming back to the price of contract...
> if it is noticeably lower than the real experts estimate, then the schema is always the same:
> 
> 1. construction works are stopped ( a year ?)
> 2. everybody waits until another (additional) source of funds are founds (will they find ?)
> 3. construcion works are resumed (if funds are found)
> 
> now tell me what is additional value of inviting Chinese to your project ?
> 
> if "money" - it works everytime, everywhere the same: if you below the margin of the project - everything is stopped.
> 
> if "quality" - I do not know - could not retreive from my mind any european motorway built by Chinese
> 
> if "on time project" - again the same story
> 
> last thing. you learnt you lesson (are you sure ?) from Betchel - the project was underestimated. that time it was an american company. why do you think Chinese government would be financing Romanian Nation for free ?


Please read my answer above: there will be no Romanian Gov money. If they bid low, it's the Chinese state who bids low and will suffer the costs of a failure.


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> I know you don't like Chinese companies, but you still do not explain your opinion.
> 
> 
> I believe it's a huge difference when a Chinese company builds with Romanian money (*or Polish Gov money, as in the case of Poland) and a state-owned Chinese company builds with Chinese state money.


what is this huge difference ? can you explain ?. 

emm, I could not see your last post.

how do you think they will suffer from the costs of a failure ? in my opinion they will get money for what they had done so for and just stepped back , and you will be left with no highway. betchel did it, didn't it ?


----------



## bogdymol

In a way I agree with LeClerk. Romanian gov. dosen't have the money to build Bucharest ring road so here are the possible outcomes:

best possible scenario: Chinese come to Romania, build A0 with their own money and get their money back from the road tolls ==> we have A0
2nd possible scenario: Chinese come to Romania, start building A0 but they stop because of [_*insert reason*_] ==> we don't have A0
3rd possinle scenario: we try to make a PPP with European companies, but nobody want's to finance this motorway ==> we don't have A0
worst possible scenario: the Romanian Government dosen't have money for A0 so we are not building it ==> we don't have A0, but we don't even try to find a solution

Anyway, we should be very carefull with the Chinese (see the Polish example) and the Romanian Government should negociate a contract that is very good and strong for Romania (not like Bechtel contract).


----------



## slakero

Chilio said:


> Maybe because the eurocorridor goes northbound, as does the E79 Calafat-Craiova and not in western direction...


 Let me rephrase it then: why does the corridor do such a detour through Craiova when the entire purpose of it is to connect Sofia/Bulgaria/Greece/Turkey to the western european highway system?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is probably very little traffic that would drive to Sofia via western Romania. Serbia is faster and shorter. The rest of Bulgaria is accessible via Bucharest. I suspect internal traffic to and from Craiova has priority over international traffic from Timisoara to Sofia. And I think an east-west corridor from Beograd to Bucharest via Craiova is also more important.


----------



## slakero

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is probably very little traffic that would drive to Sofia via western Romania. Serbia is faster and shorter. The rest of Bulgaria is accessible via Bucharest. I suspect internal traffic to and from Craiova has priority over international traffic from Timisoara to Sofia. And I think an east-west corridor from Beograd to Bucharest via Craiova is also more important.


If this would be true, then what would be the purpose of this portion of the corridor? And since this is called a "pan-european" corridor the importance should be for international traffic, right? IMHO the entire purpose of it is to have an alternative route besides Serbia for internal EU transports. With this in mind, making everyone detour trough Craiova seems just plain stupid to me.
Not that I have anything against connecting Craiova to it, but that could be fixed like in the above map I've put.


----------



## Chilio

I meant the corridor doesn't make a detour. It continues to the north after Craiova too and doesn't go in direction to Timisoara.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_route_E79


----------



## slakero

Chilio said:


> I meant the corridor doesn't make a detour. It continues to the north after Craiova too and doesn't go in direction to Timisoara.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_route_E79


But the corridor makes the detour. I wasn't talking about the european route.


----------



## Le Clerk

slakero said:


> If this would be true, then what would be the purpose of this portion of the corridor? And since this is called a "pan-european" corridor the importance should be for international traffic, right? IMHO the entire purpose of it is to have an alternative route besides Serbia for internal EU transports. With this in mind, making everyone detour trough Craiova seems just plain stupid to me.
> Not that I have anything against connecting Craiova to it, but that could be fixed like in the above map I've put.


The north branch of C IV makes an even longer detour through Sibiu, when it was initially meant directly from Timisoara to Drobeta and Calafat. The purpose was to obviously catch some more important cities under its grip. Pan EU Corridors are made not only for the EU but also for the host country.


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> You are completely right. But I give you a strong advice: don't go on DN56 Calafat-Craiova, use DN56A Calafat-Turnu Severin instead. It's *a great road, recently rehabilitated, almost empty*, and the route through DN56A is significantly shorter. From Turnu Severin they finally rehabilitated the road and made some bypasses (some are still under construction though): Turnu Severin, Mehadia, Domaşnea (still u/c), Caransebeş (still u/c), Lugoj, Timişoara. A bypass is also planned for Plugova, but they don't have enough money yet for it, as it needs a tunnel.


Isn't this enough of a reason for MT to postpone Lugoj-Drobeta-Calafat motorway and switch to other priorities starting 2014 (such as C IX)? :shifty:


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> I don't think it's under construction, but maybe media is talking about the small remaining stretch of section 2b, the bridge over river Someş near Gilău, abandoned at probably 10-30% and which can be noted - like Suplacu de Barcău-Borş - as under construction.


Thanks.


----------



## Le Clerk

According to a *media report*, Gilau-Nadaselu 8.7 km (part of A3) will be put up for tender next week, at a price of EUR 4.8 million/km.

Also, Campia Turzii-Iernut 34 km (part of A3) ill be put for tender by the end of year.


----------



## Le Clerk

Bucharest-Ploiesti motorway works:

2x3 section visible:









Cable stayed bridge at Barcanesti:




















Source


----------



## bogdymol

Boc wants to open *THIS* in just 2 months? :crazy: :nuts:


----------



## Le Clerk

It's obviously more feasible for next year in spring.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: works for the upgrade to 2x2 of all remaining sections (~ 87 km) of Bucharest's ring will start next year in spring (the last 2 sections were awarded this month):




It's also reported that Bucharest's motorway - south section (48 km) - is targeted by 2 Chinese companies for a PPP: Dalian International Holdings and China Communications Construction Company

Source


----------



## Le Clerk

CrazySerb said:


> Two neat videos...
> 
> Bucharest-Belgrade in five minutes or less..
> 
> 31058226


:rock:


----------



## cornel001

Le Clerk said:


> Bucharest-Ploiesti motorway works:
> 
> 2x3 section visible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


2x3 where ?


----------



## Le Clerk

Bucharest ring - Moara Vlasiei section, most probably.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> Two neat videos...
> 
> Bucharest-Belgrade in five minutes or less..
> 
> :rock:


[off-topic] Wow! Great song! I'm not so much into melodic death metal, so please help, do you know the band? [/off-topic]


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Chilio said:


> Any new plans for widening or turning parts of the road from Calafat or Craiova to this direction into an expressway or at least for building ring roads around the multiple villages on the road?


AFAIK, the RO gvt issued a feasibility study on Calafat-Lugoj motorway that would be ready in the end of next year. I am sure I posted the news in the Bulgarian forum...


----------



## nenea_hartia

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> AFAIK, the RO gvt issued a feasibility study on Calafat-Lugoj motorway that would be ready in the end of next year. I am sure I posted the news in the Bulgarian forum...


Yeah, see here, row no. 32.


----------



## Kronos KBC

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
*YouTube "Romanianroads" & "frunzamihai"* :cheers:


----------



## nenea_hartia

@ Kronos KBC: thank you for the vids. 

Regarding first video, I wonder which solution will chose the motorway's designer to cross the wetlands near river Mureş, approximately between minutes 6:33-6:37.


----------



## Chilio

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> AFAIK, the RO gvt issued a feasibility study on Calafat-Lugoj motorway that would be ready in the end of next year. I am sure I posted the news in the Bulgarian forum...


I know, but it was quite a time ago...And then many Romanian forumers said it would not happen in many years. And a feasibility study isn't quite sure that will happen. Many feasibility studies are made just to see that it is too expensive etc. That's why I asked here for any NEW plans  Because, during the current economical crisis, like Bulgarian government also does, some plans are diminished from motorways or expressways or just road rehabilitation. Which is much more realistic in short-term.


----------



## Le Clerk

The feasibility study was launched this year, so this is the newest thing about this C IV (south branch). But you are right: the feasibility study doesn't mean anything will get building. The feasibility study for the Romanian section of C IX was completed a few years already but nothing is planned there for now. 

IMO, all (Gov and EU) resources will be allocated to the completion of C IV (north branch) before any other major project gets started, except for those projects which will be funded by partners, such as these projects attempted with Chinese investors.


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Romania To Sign EUR 0.5 Billion New EU Financing Contracts For Infrastructure Projects By End-Nov*
> 
> The Romanian Transport Ministry will sign by the end of November European financing contracts worth EUR500 million for road infrastructure investments, Transport Minister Anca Boagiu said Saturday.
> 
> Boagiu said construction works on 434 kilometers of highway on the Pan-European Corridor IV are currently in progress. She added that *works on four other highway sections will start soon*.
> 
> Romania has so far signed European financing contracts worth EUR725 million for infrastructure projects and will raise the total value of contracts to EUR1.25 billion by the end of November, said the minister.
> 
> On Saturday, Boagiu inspected upgrade works on national road 24, which links Barlad to Albita in eastern Romania. The 279 million lei (about EUR65 million) project is 68% financed with non-reimbursable EU funds.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## Le Clerk

Bucharest-Ploiesti 2 days ago:


----------



## Le Clerk

*A2: Murfatlar-Constanta*



cosinus1982 said:


>



:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

Romanian Government is lobying for the inclusion of the South-North motorway in the TEN-T AGreement to be financed by the UE:

Autostrada sud-nord, un nou proiect in analiza. Care va fi traseul acesteia


----------



## sotonsi

Why doesn't that serve Botosani, like how the A1 serves Timisoara? It's not like it's that much out of the way. OK, Botosani is smaller than Timisoara, but it is bigger than Suceava, and the DN2 is a decent enough road, so it could simply serve Botosani instead of Suceava if it's too much of a dogleg to serve both. Or even having both cities 20km away, rather than 0km and 40km - if there's a decent link road between the two.

Can anyone tell me why Galati and Brailia aren't on any motorway plans? two cities, very close together, giving a total met area of about 600k, and yet no motorway to them - at least Iasi gets the E-W motorway.


----------



## hammersklavier

sotonsi said:


> Why doesn't that serve Botosani, like how the A1 serves Timisoara? It's not like it's that much out of the way. OK, Botosani is smaller than Timisoara, but it is bigger than Suceava, and the DN2 is a decent enough road, so it could simply serve Botosani instead of Suceava if it's too much of a dogleg to serve both. Or even having both cities 20km away, rather than 0km and 40km - if there's a decent link road between the two.


A spur link might be a good idea then.


> Can anyone tell me why Galati and Brailia aren't on any motorway plans? two cities, very close together, giving a total met area of about 600k, and yet no motorway to them - at least Iasi gets the E-W motorway.


They're a bit tricky, close to the Moldovan and Ukrainian borders. Even so, I'd imagine that a Sibiu-Brasov-Focsani-Galati routing would be viable (isn't the A1 supposed to turn south at Sibiu?) as would a Calarasi-Slobozia-Braila-Galati routing.

A trick, then, would be getting such an E-W link across the marshy, wide, and (IIRC) protected lower Danube to Tulcea and maybe Suina. And from these jumping-off points, a motorway to Odessa would likewise be viable.


----------



## Le Clerk

sotonsi said:


> Why doesn't that serve Botosani, like how the A1 serves Timisoara? It's not like it's that much out of the way. OK, Botosani is smaller than Timisoara, but it is bigger than Suceava, and the DN2 is a decent enough road, so it could simply serve Botosani instead of Suceava if it's too much of a dogleg to serve both. Or even having both cities 20km away, rather than 0km and 40km - if there's a decent link road between the two.


That is a probable route. It's not an official route. You are right, Botosani should also be caught under this route. 



> Can anyone tell me why Galati and Braila aren't on any motorway plans? two cities, very close together, giving a total met area of about 600k, and yet no motorway to them - at least Iasi gets the E-W motorway.


None yet, except expressway plans to link them to C IX. hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

hammersklavier said:


> They're a bit tricky, close to the Moldovan and Ukrainian borders. Even so, I'd imagine that a Sibiu-Brasov-Focsani-Galati routing would be viable (isn't the A1 supposed to turn south at Sibiu?) as would a Calarasi-Slobozia-Braila-Galati routing.


It's not financially feasible because it crosses the mountains and would cost a huge amount of money. 



> A trick, then, would be getting such an E-W link across the marshy, wide, and (IIRC) protected lower Danube to Tulcea and maybe Suina. And from these jumping-off points, a motorway to Odessa would likewise be viable.


A bridge is included in the EU Danube Strategy in the Lower Danube, and the feasibility study for that has just been completed (with the local authorities looking for financing, a possible source being the Chinese Gov):



Le Clerk said:


> :
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> Edit: Studiul de fezabilitate a fost terminat anul asta cu bani de la BERD:
> 
> *Podul de 120 mil. euro de la Brăila are studiu de fezabilitate, dar finanţare încă zero*
> 
> inca o poza si gata:
> 
> 
> :drool:



But there will be no motorway-bridge connection on the other side. At least there is no plan for that for now, although I assume there will be one once the bridge is in place. And a Constanta-Odessa motorway is impossible (environment-wise) due to the Delta it should cross through.


----------



## panda80

sotonsi said:


> Why doesn't that serve Botosani, like how the A1 serves Timisoara?


Probably the route will go through Siret river valley, which lies between Suceava and Botosani. However nothing is yet decided.


----------



## slakero

> A bridge is included in the EU Danube Strategy in the Lower Danube, and the feasibility study for that has just been completed (with the local authorities looking for financing, a possible source being the Chinese Gov):


120mil EUR for a bridge over danube?! really?! and we paid 240mil EUR for a passage which crosses some railways... hmmm


----------



## Le Clerk

For those travelling in Romania:



> *Winter tyres, mandatory as from today for cars travelling on icy or snowy roads*
> Tuesday, 01 November 2011 09:05
> 
> 
> Government Ordinance 5/2011, under which motor vehicles are mandated to be fitted with winter tyres when the temperature goes below 7 degrees Celsius or the road is covered in snow, ice or ground frost, comes into effect today, November 1.
> 
> The winter tyres will observe the provisions for homologation laid out in Directive 92/23/EEC of the European Council of March 31, 1992 relating to tyres for motor vehicles and their trailers and to their fittings, Regulation 30 of the UN Economic Commission for Europe concerning pneumatic tyres for motor vehicles and their trailers and Regulation 54 of the UN Economic Commission for Europe regarding pneumatic tyres for commercial vehicles.
> 
> Under Ordinance 5/2011, winter tyres are mandatory between November 1 and March 1. Drivers of motor vehicles travelling on public roads covered in snow, ice or ground frost without the winter tyres fitted on are liable to fines of up to RON 4,000 (930 euros) and to having the vehicle's papers withheld. If such vehicle causes a road accident, adding up to the fine will be an amount to cover the road repairing works and damages.


 Source


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Le Clerk said:


> A bridge is included in the EU Danube Strategy in the Lower Danube, and the feasibility study for that has just been completed (with the local authorities looking for financing, a possible source being the Chinese Gov):


How many lanes did it conclude the bridge should have?


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ 2x2


----------



## Le Clerk

slakero said:


> 120mil EUR for a bridge over danube?! really?! and we paid 240mil EUR for a passage which crosses some railways... hmmm


The article is wrong. The estimate puts the price at EUR 300 million.


----------



## Le Clerk

After approving Transylvania Motorway in TEN-T financing scheme, the European Commission accepted to include Tg Mures-Iasi motorway in TEN-T financing scheme. :cheers:










The new transportation minister! :applause: Chapeau!

*Source in Romanian*

If one looks at TEN-T recently appproved sections of Transylvania Motorway and Tg.Mures-Iasi motorways, they are just a continuation of the same west-east motorway which ends up in Chisinau and further in Odessa.


----------



## Substructure

I read the last 5 pages of this thread but couldn't look for what I was looking for :
When can we expect Bucharest to be linked to the rest of Europe, by highway only ?
I guess it would be through the A3 to the Hungarian border, right ?
So, in your opinion, when should we expect a Budapest-Bucharest highway ?


----------



## panda80

Substructure said:


> I read the last 5 pages of this thread but couldn't look for what I was looking for :
> When can we expect Bucharest to be linked to the rest of Europe, by highway only ?
> I guess it would be through the A3 to the Hungarian border, right ?
> So, in your opinion, when should we expect a Budapest-Bucharest highway ?


Probably the first 'motorway only' link between Budapest and Bucharest will be on A1. Now there are some sections U/C, between Sibiu and the hungarian border. The problem here are the 116 km link between Pitesti and Sibiu, passing through the Carpathians, where the cost of the motorway is pretty high (around 3 billion euros) and a source of financing those works wasn't found. A PPP funding formula was proposed. A realistic deadline for the whole motorway to be finished is somewhere between 2018-2020.

PS. Highway can mean any road outside cities.
Probably you were refering to a motorway connection.


----------



## gmacruyff

You need all your "flat" pieces of Land to be connected with motorway.This will encourage overseas investors,but they must know how much it will cost(considering time delays)on the Logistics operation.The more you reduce the transport costs,the more profitable the business will be.3 obvious flat motorways you need are:-

1.Bucharest-Craiova-Calafat-Vidin Sofia(connecting capitals)
2.Bucharest-Siret-Ukraine(heading North to Ukraine)
3.Bucharest-Moldova.(then connect to Odessa)

These can be done cheaply and quickly,with help from EEC.A motorway is like a blood vessel in your body.Everything must be interconnected or it will eventually die.


----------



## Le Clerk

Google translated:



> *Timisoara-Belgrade highway, on the government table*
> 
> Source: Money.ro | Published: November 4, 2011, 5:39 p.m. | Updated: November 4, 2011, 5:56 p.m.
> 
> 
> PM Emil Boc has met with his Serbian counterpart Mirko Cvetkovic, and among the topics of discussion featured construction of a highway between the two countries.
> 
> "I instructed ministries to explore this opportunity. Transport Minister will pay a visit to Serbia in the period ahead, "said Boc.
> 
> The idea of ​​a highway Belgrade-Timisoara is older, Bozidar Delic Serbian Deputy making a proposal to that effect just last year. And then, Boc said he welcomed the proposal and the proposal will be submitted to the Serbian Government. Three years ago, to convey the idea of ​​a regional highway, linking north eastern Serbia, south-western Romania and Hungary, the Serbian proposal advanced. But talks have not progressed.
> 
> Route road Timisoara-Belgrade-Jimbolia has a length of 178 kilometers. If you follow this route highway (which is not in a straight line), the Romanian side would have to build around 50 km, after a rough estimate. At a cost of 3.8 million per km, in the lowland area, according to the actual cost of the Ministry of Transportation standards, this piece of highway should cost about 190 million euros.


 Source


----------



## Substructure

@panda80 : Thank you, pal. And indeed I meant motorway. 

2018 seems like a long time to wait, do you think this can hinder Romania's economic growth to stay "isolated" from the main EU motorway network?
I understand most efforts at the moment are going into linking domestic cities, but hopefully this does not limit trade with the other EU states.


----------



## Le Clerk

2018 is an extreme timing, it might be completed earlier under optimal conditions, but given the prolonged crisis, one never knows...but these delays definitelly cause economic issues. However the current government is a lot better than the previous ones in driving forward the motorway projects, albeit there is indeed room for improvement. I am though a bit more optimistic from this POV. :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

2018 sounds far away, but it already starts in 6 years and 2 months. In retrospective, the difference between 1956 or 1962 doesn't sound very big either. An opening in 2018 means construction will have to commence by 2015-2016 at the latest, leaving just over 3 years to get all paperwork and funding done.


----------



## nebunul

E 578: Gheorgheni - Toplita - Reghin
pictures http://www.descopera-judetul-neamt....oomgallery/Itemid,596/catid,87/view,category/


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Romania To Open 65 Km-Long Transylvania Highway Section In Nov 2012*
> yesterday
> 
> The 65 km-long Suplacu de Barcau-Bors section of the Transylvania Highway might be open for traffic in November next year, but the project's final acceptance is scheduled for August 30, 2013, according to a government document.


 Source


----------



## ionutz_08

nebunul said:


> E 578: Gheorgheni - Toplita - Reghin
> pictures http://www.descopera-judetul-neamt....oomgallery/Itemid,596/catid,87/view,category/


nice pictures.finally something is moving in the right direction in our country


----------



## Le Clerk

Very good quality road and stunning views! Thanks *nebunul *for the link! :cheers:
That should make a very nice drive and vacation time!


----------



## cornel001

But it would have even been even better as 4 lanes. With the "lost" money.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Some blurry pics  of the works for the western stretch of A1 - Nădlac-Arad Lot II. Pictures taken near the interchange with Arad Bypass motorway, also part of A1:


----------



## nenea_hartia

*Bypass Arad*

Pictures of Arad Bypass motorway:

- asphalt works at km 10+200:










- the new bridge over river Mureş:










- view around km 11+800, at interchange IC4 with main road DN69:










- overpass at km 12+036, part of interchange IC4:


























- embankment made of reinforced earth at km 6+450:


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ :cheers:


Let's try to anticipate the openings for this year and the coming one:

*2011*
A1: Timisoara-Arad - 35 km
A1: Arad by-pass - 12 km
A2: Murfatlar-Constanta - 15 km
A3: 0 km
A4: Valul lui Traian-Agigea: 11 km

*Total openings 2011: 73 km*
=========================
Total motorway end 2011: 400 km



*2012*
A1: 0 km?
A2: Cernavoda-Medgidia - 20 km
A2: Medgidia-Murfatlar - 16 km
A2: Cernavoda-Medgidia - 20 km
A3: Bucharest Ring-Ploiesti - 55 km
A3: Bucharest-Bucharest Ring - 7 km
A3: Suplacu-Bors - 65 km
A4: Ovidiu-Valul lui Traian - 11 km

*Total openings 2012: 194 km *
=========================
Total motorway end 2012: 563 km


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice photos. I hope they build new viaducts with an additional lane in mind. It may sound far-fetched now, but if you want to widen a motorway in 2040 it's much cheaper. The Dutch are currently thanking the 1960's engineers on their knees for providing a space reservation. And in the 1960's many Dutch motorways did not exceed 20.000 vehicles per day either.


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice photos. I hope they build new viaducts with an additional lane in mind. It may sound far-fetched now, but if you want to widen a motorway in 2040 it's much cheaper. The Dutch are currently thanking the 1960's engineers on their knees for providing a space reservation. And in the 1960's many Dutch motorways did not exceed 20.000 vehicles per day either.


The Romanian motorway standard states that the viaducts / short bridges shall be built in such a way that they can have an additional lane instead of the hard shoulder. I've noticed that on Arad-Timisoara and Arad bypass motorways the width is the same on all sections.


----------



## Le Clerk

OK, so someone  whispered some amendments:

*2011*
A1: Timisoara-Arad - 35 km
A1: Arad by-pass - 12 km (moved to 2012)
A2: Murfatlar-Constanta - 15 km
A3: 0 km
A4: Valul lui Traian-Agigea: 11 km

*Total openings 2011: 61 km*
=========================
Total motorway end 2011: 388km



*2012*
A1: Arad bypass - 12 km
A1: Orastie-Simeria - 15 km
A2: Cernavoda-Medgidia - 20 km
A2: Medgidia-Murfatlar - 16 km
A3: Bucharest Ring-Ploiesti - 55 km
A3: Bucharest-Bucharest Ring - 7 km
A3: Suplacu-Bors - 65 km
A4: Ovidiu-Valul lui Traian - 11 km

*Total openings 2012: 211 km *
=========================
Total motorway end 2012: 570 km


----------



## bogdymol

Cernavoda - Medgidia is still written 2 times there. I know, a motorway is like 2 paralel roads, but still 

edit: fixed


----------



## Le Clerk

fixed, yes.


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Bucharest-Ploiesti Highway To Open For Traffic Next Spring - PM*
> 
> Romanian Prime Minister Emil Boc said Saturday the 62-kilometer highway linking capital Bucharest to Ploiesti will be open for traffic next spring at the latest.
> 
> "Basically, the highway will be finished this December except for a very important bridge that will take longer," said Boc, adding the road will be open for traffic in April 2012 at the latest.


 Source


----------



## cornel001

400 + 195 = 563
388 + 211 = 570

I dont understand it but probably they plan to demolish some.


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Plans for Belgrade-Timisoara motorway*
> 
> Romania and Serbia are looking for financing solutions to build the motorway Belgrade - Timisoara and a hydroelectric power plant at Portile de Fier 3, Romanian Prime Minister Emil Boc said today (Fri) in Belgrade.
> 
> Emil Boc said after meeting Serbian Prime Minister Mirko Cvetkovic sources of financing for these two projects were going to be studied by both parts.


 Source



Source


----------



## CrazySerb

Lots of news concerning this project over the last few days...something has certainly changed compared to just a week ago.

Today, Serbia's President Boris Tadic is scheduled to pay a rare visit to a motorway constructin site - and it will be the lone currently U/C section of this motorway - a 12km Ub-Lajkovac stretch just southeast of Belgrade. Most likely there will be some sort of new announcement, possibly concerning the other sections, between Belgrade & Cacak.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A Bar - Bari Bridge


----------



## Le Clerk

There is a lot of talk on the Romanian forum about this project of C XI which could reroute the Romanian (and not only) traffic to Italy and Croatia via Belgrad, instead of the current Hungarian route M5->M0->M7. 

That'd mean a lot of traffic which could theoretically warrant a PPP for the Romanian section which is only about 50 km long and would cost ~ EUR 200 million, not a particularly huge amount of money.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

I have a question about Djerdap II border checkpoint. I was told that it is a touristic checkpoint used only by cars. What are the plans about it? Expanding? Refurbishing to suit international truck traffic? And if yes, how suitable for trucks is the near danubian road on the serbian side?


----------



## nenea_hartia

Well, I believe this is a first: the newest member of the Romanian section of SSC is Mrs Doina Mosneag, *counselor of Mrs Anca Boagiu, Romanian Minister of Transports*.





PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> I have a question about Djerdap II border checkpoint. I was told that it is a touristic checkpoint used only by cars. What are the plans about it? Expanding? Refurbishing to suit international truck traffic? And if yes, how suitable for trucks is the near danubian road on the serbian side?


Maybe the main problem is the bridge linking the island of Ostrovu Mare and the Romanian inland territory. The bridge is not suitable for trucks, therefore no truck traffic there. There are no plans in the foreseeable future for expanding or refurbishing that border checkpoint. At least on the Romanian side.


----------



## bogdymol

nenea_hartia said:


> Well, I believe this is a first: the newest member of the Romanian section of SSC is Mrs Doina Mosneag, counselor of Mrs Anca Boagiu, Romanian Minister of Transports.


It's a clear sign that the Minister of Transports is different this days than it used to be years ago. This initiative gained a lot of support from the romanian members of SSC on our romanian language threads. 

:applause:


----------



## cinxxx

nenea_hartia said:


> Maybe the main problem is the bridge linking the island of Ostrovu Mare and the Romanian inland territory. The bridge is not suitable for trucks, therefore no truck traffic there. There are no plans in the foreseeable future for expanding or refurbishing that border checkpoint. At least on the Romanian side.


So that border crossing is closed for everyone (also small cars, pedestrians)?


----------



## danielstan

Indeed.
This bridge was the first suspended bridge finalized after 1989 (in 1990) and since then it is suitable to car traffic.
By unknown reasons the authorities of the 2 countries have NOT agreed since 20 years to open a border cross point there, even just for cars!!!

I know that this cross point is going from nowhere to nowhere (on both sides of the Danube there are no major national roads, just local roads), but still it could be useful for local traffic.

And the Romanians of Serbia (from Malajnica, for example) could visit Romania easier, so just by patriotic feelings the Romanian govt. should have done more.
--------------------
This is not the only case in recent history.
The bridge Radauti Prut (RO) - Lipcani (MD) (destroyed during the WWII) was rebuilt by Romanian govt. with EU funds in 2005.
The border cross point was opened just in 2009!!!


----------



## Le Clerk

> *New highway towards Moldavia becomes European priority*
> NOVEMBER 8TH, 2011 AT 9:00 PM
> 
> The 316-kilometer highway from Targu Mures to Moldovan border will be built partly with non-reimbursable European funds, Money.ro informs.
> 
> First the Romanian authorities have to obtain the environment permit, to finish the feasibility study and the design and to organize the tender meant to select the project’s private investors.
> 
> The European Commission has included the future highway in the Trans-European Transport Network (TEN-T), which makes it a priority for Brussels, and starting in 2014 Romania will receive non-reimbursable funds in order to build it.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> Well, I believe this is a first: the newest member of the Romanian section of SSC is Mrs Doina Mosneag, *counselor of Mrs Anca Boagiu, Romanian Minister of Transports*.


My hopes for Lady Boagiu were not in vain!


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> Well, I believe this is a first: the newest member of the Romanian section of SSC is Mrs Doina Mosneag, *counselor of Mrs Anca Boagiu, Romanian Minister of Transports*.


BTW: You forgot to mention that the Minister of Transportation is a daily reader of the Romanian motorways threads.


----------



## danielstan

I doubt.
It would be a waste of time of an important state official to read tones of posts on a forum.

It is wiser for Mrs. Boagiu to use a counseler who reads everything and makes a briefing of 2 pages each day. And I hope this is what she does.

And I assume she pays attention to us only in pre-election years.

I don't believe in the legend that Romanian way of building highways has been improved forever, if this happens 1 year before elections.


----------



## nenea_hartia

danielstan said:


> It is wiser for Mrs. Boagiu to use a counseler who reads everything and makes a briefing of 2 pages each day. And I hope this is what she does.


Of course. Probably the counselor is reading many other forums and newspapers per day, so I'm not so excited as the other members of Romanian SSC, but it's probably a first when a counselor becomes a user of a forum, and I salute this idea.


----------



## cove_adrian

What about the Corridor IX? I'm interested in the sector Focsani-Albita (155.00 km). I know that according to cnadnr website (http://www.cnadnr.ro/proiect.php?id=263) there is a Pre-feasibility study from 1998 elaborated by IPTANA. 

Any news? Maybe for the stage 2014-2020 this project will become a priority such as Corridor IV (2007-2013).


----------



## Filipdr

Le Clerk said:


> Source
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Hmm, very nice! :cheers:


----------



## Chilio

Still it looks unexplainably and exessively more longer than a potential road Bucuresti-Craiova-Calafat-Vidin-Negotin-Cacak...


----------



## gmacruyff

Agree.!Blagodarya.


----------



## Le Clerk

cove_adrian said:


> What about the Corridor IX? I'm interested in the sector Focsani-Albita (155.00 km). I know that according to cnadnr website (http://www.cnadnr.ro/proiect.php?id=263) there is a Pre-feasibility study from 1998 elaborated by IPTANA.
> 
> Any news? Maybe for the stage 2014-2020 this project will become a priority such as Corridor IV (2007-2013).


We have made a long list of questions on various motorway (and infrastructure) topics for the Romanian Transportation Ministry (the above included) and the Minister's counsellor has replied today she has distributed the questions throughout the departments and answers will pop up in the coming days. :banana:


----------



## cove_adrian

Keepon said:


> They already have great roads in the Moldova region, all of the E-roads there are wide, most are 2 lane highways.
> 
> Why would Ploiești-Focșani Motorway be a priority when they have this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent wide road, it's almost like driving on a motorway (except for the motorway part).
> 
> The priority of building motorways towards the West is the perfect strategy.
> 
> Btw, I find that Transylvania motorway, going all the way from the N border to W border, much more important than a motorway going from Bucharest to the NE.


Hmmm...

I see you are confusing the highway with a wider european road. E85+ E583 (Iasi-Bucuresti, except a 2 lines highway near Ramnicu Sarat) is wider (1 line of 3,5 meters + a narrow line of 1,5 m). Believe me, in Moldova Region the roads are in a very poor condition (except DN 2, DN 17 and some portions of national roads). The bypass sections are missing (except Tecuci).


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

i drove through Romania this summer and the worst roads seemedto be in Bucovina (ex pasul Prislop-Vatra Dornei) but what confused me in Moldova was the road Iasi-Roman cause I had no idea if it 2x2 or 1x1, what`s the status of that wide emergency lane?


----------



## bogdymol

czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> i drove through Romania this summer and the worst roads seemedto be in Bucovina (ex pasul Prislop-Vatra Dornei) but what confused me in Moldova was the road Iasi-Roman cause I had no idea if it 2x2 or 1x1, *what`s the status of that wide emergency lane?*


That's an enigma for most of us...


----------



## danielstan

My remark about building highways in Moldova region was a remark about being fair when allocating money from the national budget to every region.
Of course I agree that highways connecting Bucharest to the Western Europe are a national priority, but we are now 21 years after falling of communism and no highway has been built in Moldova.

It is enough! 

I will not drive soon on these Moldovan highways as I am from southern Romania.


----------



## kind19

czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> i drove through Romania this summer and the worst roads seemedto be in Bucovina (ex pasul Prislop-Vatra Dornei) but what confused me in Moldova was the road Iasi-Roman cause I had no idea if it 2x2 or 1x1, what`s the status of that wide emergency lane?


That emergency lane was made for emergency stops. But everyone is using it as a second lane for traffic. Honestly I made some projects on this road and never understood it's purpose. One of my colleagues telling me that the lane is for emergency surpasses because on this road there are a lot of trucks that don't give you the right to pass through.


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

kind19 said:


> One of my colleagues telling me that the lane is for emergency surpasses because on this road there are a lot of trucks that don't give you the right to pass through.


OMG that`s weird! after some discussion with my co-driver we decided to drive on normal, internal lane and we passed on the emergency one just when sb wanted to overtake us, but there were situations when 4 cars had to find place on that width and it was quite stressful


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think the purpose of that shoulder is to provide space for slower vehicles (such as agricultural vehicles, but also trucks and slowmas) to drive on the side so faster traffic can pass relatively safely. However, what you often see is that people try to pass in both directions at the same time, the road is not really wide enough for that, as the shoulder is not at full lane width.


----------



## MrAkumana

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think the purpose of that shoulder is to provide space for slower vehicles (such as agricultural vehicles, but also trucks and slowmas) to drive on the side so faster traffic can pass relatively safely. However, what you often see is that people try to pass in both directions at the same time, the road is not really wide enough for that, as the shoulder is not at full lane width.


Some parts of Sibiu - Sebes section of DN1/7 are the same. I drove there my first time ever in Romania and it was quite annoying. There was heavy traffic and everyone was driving like it was a motorway. There were long cues of trucks on the emergency lane and even trucks overtaking other trucks on the normal lane and cars overtaking trucks on the opposite lane... :nuts:


----------



## bogdymol

With the help of the Romanian Transport Ministry I bring you an update from Timisoara - Arad motorway:

Future Giarmata interchange:










The motorway seen from Timisoara (Giarmata) interchange:














































Fog again... hno:


----------



## bogdymol

All the way to Arad was foggy...



















Mounting the shiny crash barierrs:










In partea dreapta va fi spatiul de servicii de pe autostrada. Banuiesc ca va fi deschis mai tarziu, nu pe 15 Decembrie (si pe M43 in Ungaria spatiul de servicii nu a fost gata deoadata cu autostrada):



















Arad - Timisoara railway overpass:










Comparison on Arad bypass where there was a building untill 2 weeks ago. This is how it looked on Tuesday:










And this is how it looks on Friday:


----------



## bogdymol

*Surprise!*





^^ Road movie recorded with the help of the Romanian Transport Ministry, Timisoara Regional Road Authority and the builder.


----------



## DrunkMonkey

^^
come on!! keep up with the Sanderoooo :lol:


----------



## bogdymol

^^ I've passed it at 12:01 :lol:


----------



## Le Clerk

Apparently works on all CIV motorway sections started earlier this year are in advance of schedule, and contractors will work winter-long. Maybe they plan to open some of these sections before elections next year. :naughty:


----------



## Le Clerk

danielstan said:


> My remark about building highways in Moldova region was a remark about being fair when allocating money from the national budget to every region.
> Of course I agree that highways connecting Bucharest to the Western Europe are a national priority, but we are now 21 years after falling of communism and no highway has been built in Moldova.
> 
> It is enough!
> 
> I will not drive soon on these Moldovan highways as I am from southern Romania.


The Gov will tender the Bacau by-pass motorway next year (it's more of a motorway section because it's 31 km long):





Motorway network as of end-2013 (according to current plans):


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Why is there Gheorghe Gheorghiu Dej instead of Adjud Oneşti on that map? :crazy:

edit: with the help of Wikipedia I understand now, but it's still a mistake


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The construction time for the Bacău bypass is 30 months. So if it starts in mid-2012, it will certainly not be completed by the end of 2013. More like early-to-mid 2015.


----------



## CrazySerb

Nice map, but what about Bucharest's ring-road? What are the current plans concerning its construction?


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> The construction time for the Bacău bypass is 30 months. So if it starts in mid-2012, it will certainly not be completed by the end of 2013. More like early-to-mid 2015.


Yes, sorry, you're right. 30 months is with design. 

Thanks for correction. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

CrazySerb said:


> Nice map, but what about Bucharest's ring-road? What are the current plans concerning its construction?


I remember there is a plan for the south motorway by-pass for a PPP to be tendered in the coming period, but nothing so far. 

Otherwise, the rest of the current ring will enter works for expansion to 2x2 as soon as spring comes. The contracts have been signed.


----------



## cornel001

"plan for the south motorway by-pass for a PPP "

^^ One of the Romanian users had the idea to have it covered by EU funds since it could be basically viewed as part of CIV corridor linking A1 and A2.


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes, but there is no more EU money until 2014 (all of it was contracted on CIV north), and even after that, the EU money will not be enough for CIV south and CIX, let alone Bucharest's belt which is very expensive (>EUR 1 billion).


----------



## CrazySerb

What's driving the cost of Bucharest's belt up? I'm not familiar with the city's geography...is there a need for some tunnelling for example?


----------



## Chilio

More probably the higher prices of land expropriation in urban areas...
For the same reason part of Sofia's belt-way is being built on two levels to make it narrower - the main roadway on a bridge over the local ones.


----------



## Le Clerk

Chilio said:


> More probably the higher prices of land expropriation in urban areas...


Exactly!


----------



## Le Clerk

CrazySerb said:


> What's driving the cost of Bucharest's belt up? I'm not familiar with the city's geography...is there a need for some tunnelling for example?


Normally, the price/km is EUR 5 million or less latelly for motorway construction. However, the estimated price for Bucharest belt is EUR 1 billion for 100 km in lenght, because of high expropriation costs, and also due to much more exits and interchanges than a normal motorway.

There will be at least 3 major cloverleafs (hopefully) for A0XA1XA2XA3 interchanges, as well as other major interchanges with European or national roads.


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 north of Bucharest (too bad there are some small sections yet to be completed):


Source


----------



## danielstan

I just wait for Mrs. Boagiu to keep her promises and fine the builders who delay the A3 Moara Vlasiei - Ploiesti.
Initial deadline: december 2011
New estimate from PM Boc: April 2012


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes, they need to be fined allright and the contract allows the Minister of Transportation to fine the contractors in delay.


----------



## LG_

Le Clerk said:


> A3 north of Bucharest (too bad there are some small sections yet to be completed):


How long is the 2x3 lane section which is closer to Bucharest of A3?


----------



## Le Clerk

LG_ said:


> How long is the 2x3 lane section which is closer to Bucharest of A3?


I don't know exactly, but it ends just a bit SE of Ploiesti where the A5 junction should be. 

Edit: the Bucharest-Moara Vlasiei section is 20 km long and will be 2x3. 

The section Moara Vlasiei-Dumbrava is 25 km long and was initially supposed to also be 2x3 but I am not sure it was built also at 2x3 or the 3rd lane was postponed for later. AFAIK, the latter is the case. 

The remaining 15 km to Ploiesti by-pass is 2x2.


----------



## LG_

OK, thanks! That was my primary information that the 2x3 section ends at the A5 future junction. But I doubted it because I read on your post that the picture (where the motorway is 2x2) is taken just north of Bucharest!


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> Edit: the Bucharest-Moara Vlasiei section is 20 km long and will be 2x3.





LG_ said:


> OK, thanks! That was my primary information that the 2x3 section ends at the A5 future junction. But I doubted it because I read on your post that the picture (where the motorway is 2x2) is taken just north of Bucharest!


Bucharest-Dumbrava section was planned as a 3x2 profile motorway by the former minister of Transports Ludovic Orban and later canceled by the next minister, Radu Berceanu. Reason: it was too expensive, as A3 was funded so far exclusively by Romanian gvt. When Berceanu understood his mistake and wanted to repair it, it was too late, a tender procedure was already completed. Under EU regulations, the additional money needed to build Moara Vlăsiei-Dumbrava as a 3x2 motorway required a new tender, which would been proved stupid: a contractor building two lanes+shoulder, another one building a third lane. So the Ministry abandoned the idea for better times.


----------



## Le Clerk

LG_ said:


> OK, thanks! That was my primary information that the 2x3 section ends at the A5 future junction. But I doubted it because I read on your post that the picture (where the motorway is 2x2) is taken just north of Bucharest!


The picture is taken from the 15 KM 2x2 section near Ploiesti (north of A5xA3 junction) which is currently completed as it can be seen from the picture. Unfortunatelly, the other 2 sections are not completed and that is why the motorway won't be opened this year.


----------



## Le Clerk

danielstan said:


> I just wait for Mrs. Boagiu to keep her promises and fine the builders who delay the A3 Moara Vlasiei - Ploiesti.
> Initial deadline: december 2011
> New estimate from PM Boc: April 2012


The Transportation Minister just announced fines of 0.05%/day of delay from the cotnract price, starting 15 December for the contractors who will not be able to meet this deadline! :banana::cheers:


----------



## and802

0,05% of what ? total value of the contract ? if so, what is the value ? is winter time calculated as well ?


----------



## Le Clerk

EUR 238 million => that's about EUR 120 k per day in fines.


----------



## Le Clerk

Some cool pictures of the recently opened section of A4:




cosinus1982 said:


>


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Lots of traffic over there.


----------



## nenea_hartia

ChrisZwolle said:


> Lots of traffic over there.


Quoting @gramercy (link):



gramercy said:


> look, a WHOLE truck


:lol:


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> Lots of traffic over there.


You mean bird traffic...



>


----------



## Filipdr

^^ Great! :lol:


----------



## CrazySerb

Good looking motorway , and the birds seem to be enjoying themselves 
How many kilometers of motorways in total have been opened in Romania so far this year?


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ 




Le Clerk said:


> ^^
> 
> Added levels of probability:
> 
> 
> *2011*
> A1: Timisoara-Arad - 35 km - CERTAIN
> A2: Murfatlar-Constanta - 15 km - DELIVERED
> A3: 0 km
> A4: Valul lui Traian-Agigea: 11 km - DELIVERED
> 
> *Total openings 2011: 61 km*
> =========================
> 
> 
> ATM: 374 km
> 
> 
> *Total motorway end 2011: 409km*
> 
> 
> 
> *2012*
> A1: Arad bypass - 12 km - CERTAIN
> A1: Orastie-Simeria - 15 km - PROBABLE
> A2: Cernavoda-Medgidia - 20 km - PROBABLE
> A2: Medgidia-Murfatlar - 16 km - CERTAIN
> A3: Bucharest Ring-Ploiesti - 55 km - CERTAIN
> A3: Bucharest-Bucharest Ring - 7 km - PROBABLE
> A3: Suplacu-Bors - 65 km - PROBABLE
> A4: Ovidiu-Valul lui Traian - 11 km - CERTAIN
> 
> *Total openings 2012: 201 km *
> =========================
> 
> 
> *Total motorway end 2012: 610 km*


----------



## CrazySerb

Thanks for this very neatly presented list :cheers:
2012 sure looks set to be busy!


----------



## and802

^^ looking forward to verifying Le Clerk data - much information, not much reality.

how about the plan for 2013 ?, contracts signed this year should be going live around 2013 ...


----------



## danielstan

We have elections in November 2012, so what is planned for 2012 has great probability to happen.
In 2013 a new govt. may change plans, budget allocations etc. in a well known tradition.

EU funding is not a guarantee:
Vidin - Calafat bridge (EU funded) has 2 years delay and got extension of EU financing.


----------



## and802

well, I am not an expert, but I do not think the election year will have such a great impact on construction works. of course I do understand both contract parties would be doing their best, but if - for example - financing is not secure, or any other negative issue appears, election will not help that much. there could be another scenario - the motorways will not be finished, on the other hand put into operation (half-profile, no two level crossings), but this is like cheating yourself: "hey, look, we have new motorways", does not matter this is not a motorway.

based on fact, that motorway construction is quite a complicated job I would expect some delays (which is normal), that is way I would say 2013 could be a nice surprise, because projects with 2012 as scheduled end date will be finished in 2013.


----------



## Le Clerk

Most of the deadlines in the list above are quite certain for opening, bar for the red ones which are not very sure:




> *2011*
> A1: Timisoara-Arad - 35 km - CERTAIN
> A2: Murfatlar-Constanta - 15 km - DELIVERED
> A3: 0 km
> A4: Valul lui Traian-Agigea: 11 km - DELIVERED
> 
> *Total openings 2011: 61 km*
> =========================
> 
> 
> ATM: 374 km
> 
> 
> *Total motorway end 2011: 409km*
> 
> 
> 
> *2012*
> A1: Arad bypass - 12 km - CERTAIN
> A1: Orastie-Simeria - 15 km - PROBABLE
> A2: Cernavoda-Medgidia - 20 km - PROBABLE
> A2: Medgidia-Murfatlar - 16 km - CERTAIN
> A3: Bucharest Ring-Ploiesti - 55 km - CERTAIN
> A3: Bucharest-Bucharest Ring - 7 km - PROBABLE
> A3: Suplacu-Bors - 65 km - PROBABLE
> A4: Ovidiu-Valul lui Traian - 11 km - CERTAIN
> 
> *Total openings 2012: 201 km *
> =========================
> 
> 
> *Total motorway end 2012: 610 km*



BTW: Daniel is right - works on all sections of A1 which were started a few months ago are already ahead of schedule, for some reason (elections).


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> Most of the deadlines in the list above are quite certain for opening, bar for the red ones which are not very sure:


ah, not a big deal - uncertain 87 km vs total 201 km. just 43%, who would care ...


----------



## Le Clerk

So, what's your point anyway?


----------



## and802

^^just be precise. no, wait I do not mean "precise"

be realistic.

do not type: "201 km for 2012" because this does not make any sense. not to mention your own national program: 2000 km for 2020

if you are able to defend your figures, now this is your time, otherwise hold your horses, because anybody can shot in the dark


----------



## ionutz_08

Le Clerk said:


> BTW: Daniel is right - works on all sections of A1 which were started a few months ago are already ahead of schedule, for some reason (elections).


If this is how it's done let's have elections every year or so and in 5 years they will build 1000 Km or so of motorways. Who's in favour of my idea ??:nocrook:


----------



## ionutz_08

BTW shouldn't last week be tendered the nadasel-gilau section of A3? or they forgot about it again?


----------



## ro.cologne

^^
@and802

2012
A1: Arad bypass - 12 km - CERTAIN
A1: Orastie-Simeria - 15 km - PROBABLE
A2: Cernavoda-Medgidia - 20 km - PROBABLE
A2: Medgidia-Murfatlar - 16 km - CERTAIN
A3: Bucharest Ring-Ploiesti - 55 km - CERTAIN
A3: Bucharest-Bucharest Ring - 7 km - PROBABLE
A3: Suplacu-Bors - 65 km - PROBABLE
A4: Ovidiu-Valul lui Traian - 11 km - CERTAIN

Total openings 2012: *max.* 201 km; *min.* 94 km
=========================


satisfied??


----------



## horeaa

and802 said:


> ^^just be precise. no, wait I do not mean "precise"
> 
> be realistic.
> 
> do not type: "201 km for 2012" because this does not make any sense.


you don't understand the concept of a "plan" ... this is how it looks _today_, it might change _tomorrow_.

based on recent history and how election years do miracles in romania, I think Le Clerk's plan for 2012 is realistic at this stage.


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Romanians to drive to Black Sea on motorway starting summer 2012*
> Wednesday, 30 November 2011 17:21
> 
> 
> Minister of Transport and Infrastructure Anca Boagiu opened the building works on Medgidia-Cernavoda motorway stretch, as she stressed the Romanians will drive to the Black Sea port on the motorway linking Bucharest to Constanta starting next summer, the ministry announced.
> 
> Traffic on Medgidia-Cernavoda stretch only will be restricted to one lane in each direction, for the beginning, given that this section is very much delayed, after the original contract with constructor Colas was terminated early this year. The ministry organised a new tender, which was won by consortium Astaldi SPA - Max Boegl.
> 
> This last section of the A2 Sun Motorway is financed by EIB funds and from Cohesion Funds.
> 
> The design and building contract for this section totals 118.76 million euros, pre-VAT. This new contract costs 60 million euros less than the 179.70 million euros contract with Colas.
> 
> Furthermore, the deadline for designing and building the Cernavoda-Medgidia motorway stretch has been cut to 15 months from a previous 24, thus making it possible to open the new motorway to traffic in 2012.
> [...]


 Source

I am curious if the contractor will be able to keep up with the next summer's deadline for opening on half profile. The works have started indeed some time ago already before this official opening by the minister.


----------



## and802

Le Clerk, don't you think it is a miracle ?

you posted the government statement afternoon and I posted pretty similar information in the morning (half way profile, but to be on time). 

just to clarify: I did not contact the spokeman. 
most probably Ms. Anca Boagiu read my post and - as a result - announced the offical statement. 

good God ! our dialogue brought the first fruits ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How realistic is it to complete that section in 7 months from now? As far as I know they just started on the new alignment there.


----------



## nenea_hartia

ChrisZwolle said:


> How realistic is it to complete that section in 7 months from now? As far as I know they just started on the new alignment there.


The Lady promised same stuff for this year, that's the level of realism.
And btw, in a normal country the term of completion is stated by the contract, not by a Ministry in some newspaper.


@and802:


----------



## bogdymol

cristianu said:


> There will be some road signs?
> Could anyone be so kind to show on a map where do we actually enter the motorway from ARAD? (coming from Oradea or not)





cristianu said:


> anyone?


http://g.co/maps/tndnw

A,B,C,D are Arad bypass interchanges. D & E are Arad - Timisoara motoway interchanges. If you make a high zoom on the map near this points you will be able to see the motorway's path.


----------



## cristianu

thank you


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> I do not expect you are an official representative of Romanian Authorities
> 
> now my point,
> it is quite easy. think before you post your thoughts or forward improbable messages. people who are not aware of you can read your posts as they are.
> 
> you want me to present some examples ?


No. Read properly the article I posted and then comment on it. The article is about the total amount to be invested in completed motorways next year (which is BTW the largest so far, and that's why I posted it). The number of completed motorways is calculated based on the average price per km and is a journalistic appproximation (again, approximation):



> enough to build 233 kilometers of highways, at a cost of EUR6 million per kilometer.


If you consider such information unreliable, please stop reading this thread.


----------



## viossboss

Check Google Earth they are updated motorway maps for Romania.I think Buc.-Pl. highway it isn`t finished ,right ?


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, someone rushed into "updating" GE. No, it's not finished, as it's neither Cernavoda-Medgidia, Medgidia-Basarab, or A4 north of Constanta. 

Buc-PL will be opened proabbly next spring.


----------



## bogdymol

viossboss said:


> Check Google Earth they are updated motorway maps for Romania.I think Buc.-Pl. highway it isn`t finished ,right ?


Welcome to SSC :cheers:

I also noticed this update. Here are a post of mine from 2 days ago:



bogdymol said:


> It looks that we have an update of Google Maps:
> 
> M43 Szeged - Mako in Hungary is now there
> The new M0 connection with M5 is on the map although is still u/c
> Romanian A3 north of Oradea is still u/c
> Romanian A3 Bucharest - Ploiesti is still u/c
> Romanian A2 Cernavoda - Valea Dacilor is still u/c
> Romanian A4 north of DN3 is still u/c
> Romanian A1 Arad - Timisoara & Arad bypass (u/c) are available, but only at high zoom
> There are 2 new motorways in Bulgaria south of Ruse (I don't think they are really opened, they look as normal roads)
> 
> edit:
> Romanian DN6 Drobeta Turnu Severin bypass appears opened (only half of it is really opened, the other half is completed but hasn't been opened it because of politicians/bureaucracy :bash
> Romanian DN6 Domasnea bypass is still u/c


----------



## alterego0113

bogdymol said:


> Welcome to SSC :cheers:
> 
> I also noticed this update. Here are a post of mine from 2 days ago:


More like fuckdate. I wish someone would supervise those google maps. If I were a tourist from western Europe I wouldn't want those maps to be so misleading.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Western Europe it not much better though, they had (and still have) motorways in Spain mapped 2 years before they opened to traffic.


----------



## kind19

ChrisZwolle said:


> Western Europe it not much better though, they had (and still have) motorways in Spain mapped 2 years before they opened to traffic.


Yeah, tru, but look at Turkey... It's full of highways that don't even appear on the maps. When I've been one month ago there, I was driving only on good quality highways and expressways.


----------



## begleca

> Originally Posted by bogdymol
> There are 2 new motorways in Bulgaria south of Ruse (I don't think they are really opened, they look as normal roads)


There is no such thing on Google maps! Only the new Lulin motorway is updated. It is located south west from Sofia! All motorways on bulgarian map are updated correctly!


----------



## bogdymol

begleca said:


> There is no such thing on Google maps! Only the new Lulin motorway is updated. It is located south west from Sofia! All motorways on bulgarian map are updated correctly!


There still is E85 south of Ruse showed as a motorway at certain zoom levels...


----------



## viossboss

Probably they (google earth) keep watching us , love us or something.
Just my opinion.


----------



## tanashubav

begleca said:


> There is no such thing on Google maps! Only the new Lulin motorway is updated. It is located south west from Sofia! All motorways on bulgarian map are updated correctly!


Bulgarian motorways are not so correctly drawn.


----------



## Chilio

bogdymol said:


> There still is E85 south of Ruse showed as a motorway at certain zoom levels...


Even though there are no plans for it becoming a motorway, but only an expressway...


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Drobeta Turnu Severin Beltway Opened To Traffic*
> today, 19:21 By Ioana Tudor
> 
> Works on a 4-kilometer section of the Drobeta Turnu Severin beltway in Southern Romania were finished Monday and the ring road has been opened to traffic.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk

Tomorrow is celebration day: Timisoara-Arad motorway opens to traffic officially! :rock:


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> Tomorrow is celebration day: Timisoara-Arad motorway opens to traffic officially! :rock:


somewhere I have heard this is a half-profile motorway. am I right ?


----------



## Le Clerk

:nono: Full profile - 35 km. 

Arad by-pass (12 km) might open as half profile by end-year, but it's just a speculation.


----------



## Le Clerk

Some fresh pictures from Timisoara-Arad motorway taken yesterday - today is the opening:




iuli said:


>





iuli said:


>






iuli said:


> Viitorul spatiu de servicii:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Va ziceam la vizita trecuta cei de la Translectrica nu si-au mutat un stalp care era prea aproape de autostrada chiar daca fundatia statea de multe luni pregatita de catre constructorul autostrazii. Acum, cu cateva zile inainte de inaugurare s-au apucat si ei sa mute firele care sunt prea aproape de autostrada!!!!


----------



## LG_

Good pictures, thanks! The direct trace looks rather finished. Perhaps this section will be operated without approval for some time as some overpasses look like still not completed. However I want to say that I am completely satisfied with the speed of the progress of that section and wish that your next projects will be executed at the same tempo! :cheers1:


----------



## BND

Sorry guys but this motorway is simply not ready, thus it shouldn't be opened just to say it was inaugurated in 2011...

Anyway it's nice to see Szeged (H) as the main control city on the signs, but I don't really understand signing Vărşand all the way :dunno:


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ I wouldn't agree. Half-profile motorways are opened all-over the world to ease traffic, so why would a full-profile motorway not be opened even though the side fence and service areas are still not completed? I just do not see enough good reason not to open it now. :dunno:


----------



## and802

^^

it is easy,

for countries where motorway network is well developed it is a kind of a nonsense, while for countries hungry for any road system the delay is not acceptable. throughput is much more important than security (if considered at all).

enough if we compare two posts: 
Le Clerk's and ChrisZwolle's. 
completely two different views.


----------



## Le Clerk

It's not only my personal opinion, it's the opinion of most Romanian forumers. I am not special here. In any case, the only real reason which should postpone opening is the side fence which can be nonetheless be installed in the coming month. Not a big deal IMO. 

Anyway, the Bucharest urban motorway has now a video-render (feasability study is also completed):


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ I wouldn't agree. Half-profile motorways are opened all-over the world to ease traffic, so why would a full-profile motorway not be opened even though the side fence and service areas are still not completed? I just do not see enough good reason not to open it now. :dunno:


Usually half-profile motorways are completed. For instance the Istrian Y. However, from the stories I read here the Arad Bypass is not finished, not full-profile and not half-profile. If a road is not finished, it should not be opened to traffic. It would be different if the remaining works are just planting some trees, building service areas, completing adjoining roads or other off-road works, but here it appears that the basic requirements for a safe and completed road are not met yet.


----------



## Le Clerk

I think we are talking about 2 different things. If we talk about Arad by-pass, I agree with you. If we talk about the Timisoara-Arad motorway, then I do not agree.


----------



## nenea_hartia

bogdymol said:


> Missing crash barierrs are key to safety! More, as you might have seen written by me on the Romanian section, there are works done not according with the construction standard just because it has to be completed by saturday. My opionion is that they could have opened Arad-Timisoara (although even that one is not 100% completed), but under no circumstances they should open Arad bypass now.


+1


Chilio said:


> How many meters of barriers are missing on this bypass? It's 3 days till Saturday, I can't imagine a reason they couldn't manage to install them. I suppose this bypass isn't made of 90% bridges


The guardrails are missing on almost all bypass, including bridges!!


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> I think we are talking about 2 different things. If we talk about Arad by-pass, I agree with you. If we talk about the Timisoara-Arad motorway, then I do not agree.


Now it's clear and I agree with you. I drove on it and almost all guardrails are already installed. Also, they have traffic signs, which are missing at Arad bypass.


----------



## Chilio

But at speed-limit of 60 km/h they should be regarded as key element for safety only on bridges and very elevated places. On the older 1+1 road and city streets there aren't crash-barriers neither, am I right? So opening the bypass half-profile is still safer than the old road, I suppose...


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ I thought I was clear before. :dunno:



Le Clerk said:


> I have not followed all discussions on the Romanian forum, but I was only arguing in favour of Arad-Timisoara opening, and not for Arad by-pass.


BTW: lot 3 (14 km) of Bucharest-Ploiesti motorway is fully completed as of today (deadline) but cannot be opened because lots 1 and 2 are not yet completed.


----------



## Le Clerk

So that's it for 2011. Here's the wrap up summary for motorway completions this year:

A1: Timisoara-Arad - 35 km - OPENED (tomorrow)
A2: Murfatlar-Constanta - 15 km - OPENED (in the summer)
A3: 14 km COMPLETED (not opened yet)
A4: Valul lui Traian-Agigea: 11 km - OPENED (in the summer)

*Total completed 2011: 75 km*


----------



## eurocopter

Le Clerk said:


> So that's it for 2011. Here's the wrap up summary for motorway completions this year:
> 
> A1: Timisoara-Arad - 35 km - OPENED (tomorrow)
> A2: Murfatlar-Constanta - 15 km - OPENED (in the summer)
> A3: 14 km COMPLETED (not opened yet)
> A4: Valul lui Traian-Agigea: 11 km - OPENED (in the summer)
> 
> *Total completed 2011: 75 km*


Corrections:

A1: Timisoara - Arad - 32km (not 35)
A2: Murfatlar - Constanta - 15km
A3: 0km will be opened, so it's pointless to count those 14km as completed!
A4: Valul lui Traian - Agigea: 8,5km 

*Total completed 2011: 55,5 km*

If we count Arad bypass (half profile) as well as opened motorway, opening on saturday, we'd bring the total completed motorways number to *68km*.

LeClerk please stop inflating figures intentionally/unintentionally, I'm sure nobody around likes your kind of misinformation, which I believe it's time to stop.


----------



## and802

^^
@eurocopter, I totally agree with you


it is completely pointless to misinform others with Le Clerk's figures. 
we will not have more motorways showing them only pictures.

if we are willing to find this thread professional then misinformation is worse then insulting. 

Le Clerk,
if you cannot stop yourself from publishing your non-realistic figures, just create your own thread with your own motorways. 


now, coming back ...
I believe 55,5 km this is not a bad score. assuming 2012-13 will bring more fruits this should give a noticable relief for the Romanian motorway system

can someone publish any data (map) concering traffic volume in Romania ?


----------



## tanashubav

I think we should declare a motorway as finished only after an official certificate for usage is been received. I dont know what is the legal term in english but in Bulgaria this is "Act 16".


----------



## eurocopter

In order to also make some realistic prospects regarding 2012 motorways, I would present the following:

*A1: Arad bypass - 12,5km* (half profile to be already opened tommorow, but still unfinished)
*A1: TM-Lugoj lot 1 - 9,5km* (deadline for this section is early 2013 but works are undergoing extremely fast so there are big chances to see the section opened by late 2012)
*A1: Deva-Orastie - 15,5km* (although we might see the entire 32km long section completed by end-2012)
*A2: Cernavoda - Murfatlar - 30km* (although 19km from Cernavoda to Medgidia might be opened only on half-profile, there are considerable chances to see the entire 30km segment ready by the end of 2012 - if this happens, A2 will become the first completed Romanian motorway) :cheers:
*A3: Bucharest Ring Road - Ploiesti - 55km* (June 2012)
*A3: Bucharest - Bucharest Ring Road - 7km* (although authorities promised to finish this section by late 2012, there are some doubts that this would actually happen).
*A3: Suplacu de Barcau - Bors - 18km* (with no actual utility so this segment might not be opened to traffic until the entire 64-km long section is completed in 2013).
*A4: Valu lui Traian - Ovidiu - 11km* (June 2012)
*A4: Agigea - Poiana - 2,5km * (June 2012)

*Total completed 2012: 161km* (an all-time record for motorway construction in Romania!) :cheers:


----------



## tanashubav

^^With risk of being too punctual, I think that each motorway has a certain deadline for finishing. Are those schedules equal to the official deadlines, or taken from politicians speeches?


----------



## eurocopter

tanashubav said:


> ^^With risk of being too punctual, I think that each motorway has a certain deadline for finishing. Are those schedules equal to the official deadlines, or taken from politicians speeches?


A3 all sections are already delayed by considerable amounts of time, so these should be realistic finishing deadlines. Arad bypass has a quite complicated situation, although the project is delayed by few months, the construction authorisation on one section was issued only in early-2011, so we could say it's governments' fault here. A1 TM-Lugoj is ahead of schedule, while Deva-Orastie might be a bit ahead of schedule as well. A2 and A4 sections are on schedule.


----------



## Le Clerk

eurocopter said:


> Corrections:
> 
> A1: Timisoara - Arad - 32km (not 35)
> A2: Murfatlar - Constanta - 15km
> A3: 0km will be opened, so it's pointless to count those 14km as completed!
> A4: Valul lui Traian - Agigea: 8,5km
> 
> *Total completed 2011: 55,5 km*
> 
> If we count Arad bypass (half profile) as well as opened motorway, opening on saturday, we'd bring the total completed motorways number to *68km*.
> 
> LeClerk please stop inflating figures intentionally/unintentionally, I'm sure nobody around likes your kind of misinformation, which I believe it's time to stop.


Please check your own figures and stop being cheaply speculative/interpretative about my own intentions. You are behaving like the journalists. I will stop here so not to embarass yourself even further. But please do correct your figures before I am going to. 

And DO NOT COUNT Arad by-pass cause it's not completed. As to the 14 kms of Bucharest-Ploiiesti, those are COMPLETED and probably already taken over. So, technically/legally completed. I mentioned "completed" not "opened". I hope you can see the difference. Read again my post, and stop misreading me.


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> ^^
> @eurocopter, I totally agree with you
> 
> 
> it is completely pointless to misinform others with Le Clerk's figures.
> we will not have more motorways showing them only pictures.
> 
> if we are willing to find this thread professional then misinformation is worse then insulting.
> 
> Le Clerk,
> if you cannot stop yourself from publishing your non-realistic figures, just create your own thread with your own motorways.


Do I have to formally invite you to stop stalking me?? You are starting to really nag me. Stop stalking me!!! Thank you. Next time I'll report you, and not thank you anymore.


----------



## Le Clerk

tanashubav said:


> I think we should declare a motorway as finished only after an official certificate for usage is been received. I dont know what is the legal term in english but in Bulgaria this is "Act 16".


Technically, it's the same in Romania. For example, Timisoara-Arad will not be technically completed tomorrow, even though "opened" to traffic. Completion, in technical terms, will only probably happen in the first quarter of 2012.


----------



## and802

Le Clerk,
just relax,

all I do is qouting your earlier posts/thoughts. I do not make them up. they all do belong to you.

how about 2600 km of new motorways till 2020 in Romania ?
how about 200 km of new motorways a year in Romania ?

do you want me to qoute your own posts again ?

anyway do not be angry with your own posts.


----------



## Le Clerk

Dude, are you for real?


----------



## Tepes

The Arad - Timisoara motorway is almost useless. hno:

To enter it from downtown Timisoara you have to pass through f*cking villages, on a 2-lane county road.

In civilized countries, better access options would be built, especially for cities of 300k+ inhabitants. 

Sane people would have made an access ramp from the end of Calea Aradului, which is a 4-lane boulevard and already the established artery for leaving the city in direction Arad.


----------



## and802

hi Le Clerk,

just another pearl from you big collection of completely misleading posts
if you need more examples I will be happy to help.

now imagine this is real. your boss based on information you deliver makes decission. how long do you think you would be employed ? 

you see I can also post in suitable thread some tabloid information that next year my nation will land on Mars. I can, but what for ? this information is ridiculous that I will make a laughing stock of myself. 

now, your posts for me are like landing on Mars

my advice to you: "think", "filter", "but do not forward".




Le Clerk said:


> It seems the article I quoted was uncomplete. Here's the complete list of motorway projects goals from the new *Governing Program* (by 2012!!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a map of the motorways to be completed or U/C by 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red: completed by 2012.
> 
> Pink: U/C by 2012.
> 
> Dark Blue: in use.


----------



## bogdymol

Tepes said:


> The Arad - Timisoara motorway is almost useless.


If you would drive just once on the old road (DN69) you would change your mind  It's always crowded, with not to many passing options...

@LeClerk & and802: *STOP IT!*


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> hi Le Clerk,
> 
> just another pearl from you big collection of completely misleading posts
> if you need more examples I will be happy to help.
> 
> now imagine this is real. your boss based on information you deliver makes decission. how long do you think you would be employed ?


Are you really that thick to comprehend it's not my opinion but a governmental projection at the time?



> Originally Posted by Le Clerk
> It seems the article I quoted was uncomplete. Here's the complete list of motorway projects goals from the new Governing Program (by 2012!!):


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Yes, but how is it that you are always quoting even the most utopian governmental propaganda?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

About the Arad bypass opening, I've read only one layer of asphalt has been poured on this section. Won't trucks destroy this? I mean, the carriage capability of this pavement must be significant lower than if all layers would've been applied. I just hope you guys don't have to mill all asphalt and do it all over again in March / April.


----------



## MHN

^^
This is my impression, too.
But *nenea_hartia* could confirm.


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> About the Arad bypass opening, I've read only one layer of asphalt has been poured on this section. Won't trucks destroy this? I mean, the carriage capability of this pavement must be significant lower than if all layers would've been applied. I just hope you guys don't have to mill all asphalt and do it all over again in March / April.


I haven't driven on it yet, but indeed, on some sections (not all bypass) there is just one asphalt layer poured. Someone told me that during next spring part of the asphalt will be milled and repoured again.

I didn't drive on this new motorway section today because of the bad weather (it's raining outside). The weather prognosis says that tomorrow will be sunny, so I will go then to take pictures & video. Anyway, I couldn't resist and I went to see the Mures bridge on Arad bypass today with traffic opened. Here are a few pics captured with my phone:


----------



## UrsuRO

Arad-Timisoara motorway opened for traffic.Finaly :cheers:


----------



## Verso

Congrats to bogdymol.


----------



## bogdymol

Verso said:


> Congrats to bogdymol.


Why congrats me? Congrats Romania that it has 32 + 12/2 km of new motorway


----------



## sebi23ro

At this pace we'll have 1000 km of highways by next December or probably by next year's elections.Got to love romanians enthusiasm for 30 something km of highway.just being sarcastic.my bad


----------



## MHN

> Some photos from the new open section from Timisoara towards Arad, right after entering it:


by B.C.


----------



## MHN

> From Timisoara towards Arad, near the midle junction (Ortisoara/Seceani):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the junction between A1 and DN69 (Arad Sud):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arad by-pass, from full profile to half profile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arad by-pass, before the bridge over Mures:


by B.C.


----------



## Le Clerk

Thank you for the awesome pictures! :cheers:

How was the drive? Is it a smooth motorway?


----------



## viossboss

Enjoy your highway, we in the east side have to wait little bit more.
I think that drivers have to learn \ share some habits of driving on the highway(maybe a new thread).That would be about good habits and corect drive on the highway.
An example would be when to use emergency lights, entering and exiting from highway , etc;


----------



## bogdymol

viossboss said:


> Enjoy your highway, we in the east side have to wait little bit more.
> I think that drivers have to learn \ share some habits of driving on the highway(maybe a new thread).That would be about good habits and corect drive on the highway.
> *A example would be when to use emergency lights, entering and exiting from highway , etc;*


Why would you use your emergency lights while entering or exiting a motorway?


----------



## viossboss

bogdymol said:


> Why would you use your emergency lights while entering or exiting a motorway?


My mistake , just sayin` when have to use emergency ligths, how to enter\exit on\from highway.No connection between this maneuvers.
Sorry.

I wrote this because I saw plenty of innocent drivers who do not know basic things driving on the highway.
Example :in Italy drivers not braking for no reason as I have seen in our country.


----------



## MHN

Le Clerk said:


> Thank you for the awesome pictures! :cheers:
> 
> How was the drive? Is it a smooth motorway?


Despite the discussions (ready or not for traffic), the Arad-Timisoara section is smooth enough.
The situation is little bit different on the Arad by-pass, because the last asphalt layer is still missing.


----------



## bogdymol

Lights are turned on on Mures bridge (Arad bypass):




























All the lights you see in the distance are from Arad bypass:


----------



## MHN

> Last set of pictures from my side, from Arad towards Timisoara, this time:


by B.C.


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> ^ Yes, but how is it that you are always quoting even the most utopian governmental propaganda?


I am sorry but I believe we discussed many times the governmental motorway projections here, and that is one important aspect of this thread. I admit though that one was far fetched. 

Speaking of that, the Transportation Minister promises the opening of Lot 1 Timisoara-Lugoj motorway next year. The works began a few months ago but it's just a 10 km stretch.


----------



## Le Clerk

MHN said:


> Despite the discussions (ready or not for traffic), the Arad-Timisoara section is smooth enough.
> The situation is little bit different on the Arad by-pass, because the last asphalt layer is still missing.


Thank you. I can't wait to drive it too. :cheers:


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> I am sorry but I believe we discussed many times the governmental motorway projections here, and that is one important aspect of this thread. I admit though that one was far fetched.
> 
> Speaking of that, the Transportation Minister promises the opening of Lot 1 Timisoara-Lugoj motorway next year. The works began a few months ago but it's just a 10 km stretch.


Mr. 2600 km,

"think", "filter", "do not forward"

if this promise popped up, and now we have some examples of how the promises are kept up (arad bypass, not finished crash barriers on Timisoara - Arad section) . then we can assume the Lot 1 will be ready. with one layer of asphalt, or one of two carriageways still under/construction.


----------



## Le Clerk

Stop being childish in your remarks!

Yes, that stretch will be completed by next year-end. It's only a 10 km section and they are already ahead of schedule.


----------



## Chilio

and802, please stop trolling. Other people come to this thread to see any information and photos... Le Clerk at least gives any information he finds, citing the source (governmental). |It is supposed this forum is visited and read by grown-up people, so everybody can judge for himself whether to trust the information, especially from governmental sources. It's rather usual for governments worldwide to give such optimistic and not realistic promises, so it's not necessary to point it out again and again in such way. The only thing you do is writing tens of post against Le Clerk, not giving any information at all. This is rather boring and the only thing you can achieve is to make a lot of people stop reading this thread and loose interest in Romanian infrastructure.


----------



## and802

Chilio, I am not trolling

I just simply have not seen/read more unbelievable news (here passed on only by Le Clerk) in Euroepan section. just see the post 4024 - with maps of motorways in 2012. I am not a guy who claimed 2600 km of new motorways till 2020.

so tell me who is trolling ? did I post anything which was unreal, did not meet the reality ? I do argue with everybody who posts nonesenses. here in this thread there is only one.

one thing more:
please do not give any "governmental examples", because I can hardly imagine (and I could not find any) I could read government annoucements in German, French section of this thread with kidergarden news. even governments of countries from east-central europe (Czechia, Slovakia, Hunagry, Poland) do not annouce that kind bullshit. they try harder.

if Le Clerk is not trollling, then definately the agency he forwads information from is trolling, not me.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Let it go.


----------



## x-type

what are plans for tolls in RO? will the current system of stickers remain, or something will be changed?


----------



## bogdymol

x-type said:


> what are plans for tolls in RO? will the current system of stickers remain, or something will be changed?


The current electronic vignette will be kept, but they want to add in 1-2 years another toll for motorways based on how many km you drove. They might install toll booths...

-----------------------------------------------

Anyway, here are some pics I took today on Arad bypass. I will just quote my posts from the Romanian section. They are in Romanian but I'm too lazy to translate them 




bogdymol said:


> Sa incepem cu cateva poze... Traseul a fost DN7 - Centura Arad - Autostrada Arad-Timisoara - Giarmata si intoarcere pe acelasi traseu.
> 
> Inainte de intrarea pe Centura Arad, cum vi dinspre Nadlac, apare urmatorul semn :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Deci tirurile care merg la Timisoara sunt obligate peste 1500 m sa vireze la stanga :bash: Semnul e mai vechi si era bun inainte de deschiderea noii centuri. El dirijeaza camioanele pe acest traseu.
> 
> I will translate just this (^^) one: the old sign for trucks that are in tranzit in Arad is still there and it's confusing them because it shows the old route. The new bypass is much better for them if they want to go to Timisoara.
> 
> Sensul giratoriu de la inceputul centurii:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Singurul semn care arata ca pe acolo se merge spre Timisoara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pe bretea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intrarea pe Centura: ai impresia ca se face drum cu 2 benzi pe sens, dar nu e asa. Cel din fata mea s-a incadrat pe banda din dreapta in spatele unui camion care transporta ceva pentru muncitori si s-a cam fentat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dupa 20...30 m de 2 benzi se ingusteaza la o banda si se trece pe celalalt sens:


----------



## bogdymol

#2 



bogdymol said:


> Zona nodului cu A1 spre Nadlac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpine lucra chiar si cand am trecut eu pe acolo. O bretea de acces deja e decopertata:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In departare se vede pasajul de la nodul de la Aeroport:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotografie realizata exact pe locul fostei cladiri DSV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In departare e podul peste Mures:


----------



## bogdymol

#3 



bogdymol said:


> Urcarea pe pod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rostul de dilatatie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In departare e pasajul de la nodul spre Zadareni:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intrarea pe full-profile inainte de nodul cu DN69:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sfarsitul proictului Centurii Arad si inceputul lui Arad-Timisoara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Din pacate soarele a batut din fata si asfaltul a reflectat foarte mult lumina. Ce am remarcat e ca marcajele de pe asfalt nu sunt foarte vizibile in conditiile astea.


----------



## x-type

bogdymol said:


> The current electronic vignette will be kept, but they want to add in 1-2 years another toll for motorways based on how many km you drove. They might install toll booths...


could you describe more precisely? the last thing i know about tolls in RO was a sticker which you bought on border and was obligatory for all roads. is it still valid or you have something else?


----------



## MHN

^^
At this moment, the electronic vignette (like in Austria, for instance) is the only one valid.

:cheers2: for *bogdymol*


----------



## bogdymol

x-type said:


> could you describe more precisely? the last thing i know about tolls in RO was a sticker which you bought on border and was obligatory for all roads. is it still valid or you have something else?


That sticker was changed with an electronic toll payment. It's the same system as the hungarian vignette. You enter any gas station, buy the vignette (which is just a piece of paper) and you just have to keep that. They enter all licence plates in a database and they know if someone has or doesn't have the vignette payed.

Back to business: *Arad bypass road movie:*


----------



## x-type

bogdymol said:


> That sticker was changed with an electronic toll payment. It's the same system as the hungarian vignette. You enter any gas station, buy the vignette (which is just a piece of paper) and you just have to keep that. They enter all licence plates in a database and they know if someone has or doesn't have the vignette payed.


oh, so  i am not up to date obviously 
is it still obligatory for all roads or only motorways?


----------



## MHN

^^
For all *national* roads & motorways.


----------



## bogdymol

*Fresh pictures from Arad - Timisoara motorway:*



bogdymol said:


> Poze de pe Autostrada Arad - Timisoara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aici drumul era putin cam murdar cu noroi. Ar trebui curatat pentru ca in cazul unei franari bruste nu stiu ce ar iesi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pozele facute in sens opus au iesit mult mai bine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asfaltul _sclipea_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ In Romania not only the crash barierrs are shiny, but even the asphalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presemnalizarea viitorului spatiu de servicii:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ce nu mi-a placut: in zona pasajelor nu era montate parapete de siguranta pe langa pilele din zona mediana. Daca ar fi fost dupa mine aici ar fi trebuit sa se monteze prima data, deoarece prezinta un risc sporit de accident:


----------



## bogdymol

Chilio said:


> One think makes me wonder when I watch the photos from Arad's bypass... Installing and connecting the temporary concrete crash-barriers looks like a lot of work, and also for sure expensive enough. Wasn't it easier to install the permanent metal crash-barriers instead?!? And after all, this concrete barrier will need a lot of work to be uninstalled later. So the work becomes triple...
> (on the other hand it sounds like hell of a good deal for the contractor, who will try to get triple pay for these activities)


Those crash barriers are metalic, although they look like concrete. They are empty inside so they can be easly moved with the help of a crane.

---------------------------------

Speaking of the accident: before I left my home I noticed one emergency extrication unit and one ambulance rushing from the Mures bridge to the hospital. When I was at DN69/A1 interchange I noticed 3 police cars passing through that area (2 of them with the lights turned on).


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> this is very interesting map.
> 
> could you please tell us more about the source (I mean a person who prepared it). all I can understand it is posted in "*RO Motorways/Expressways - My vision, my plan, my map*" section.
> 
> does it mean it is just a somebody's imagination - or better - more official plan (with dates) including feasibility study, environmental agreements, secured source of financing, all these basic steps to launch any generic works


I will allow someone else to answer your questions as of now, since I don't hold credibility as far as you are concerned. :cheers:


----------



## and802

I am guessing now, but I think more people are interested in it. 

if you present a quite impressive map of a road network as of 2018, I believe it is more then worthy to mention the source. 

is it just a somebody imagination ? as it is taken from "RO Motorways/Expressways - My vision, my plan, my map". 
or a guy with nickname "skynick" took it from Romanian Road Authority, or Ministry of Transport or EU transpotation commission. 

this is crucial to understand what kind of information we deal with. don't you agree ?


----------



## Le Clerk

I agree but I am leaving the answer for someone else. :cheers:


----------



## nenea_hartia

Chilio said:


> One think makes me wonder when I watch the photos from Arad's bypass... Installing and connecting the temporary concrete crash-barriers looks like a lot of work, and also for sure expensive enough. Wasn't it easier to install the permanent metal crash-barriers instead?!? And after all, this concrete barrier will need a lot of work to be uninstalled later. So the work becomes triple...
> (on the other hand it sounds like hell of a good deal for the contractor, who will try to get triple pay for these activities)


The third layer of asphalt is missing on large sections. The guardrails will be installed afterwards, otherwise would be a hell to lay asphalt by hand between the guardrail poles.


and802 said:


> is it just a somebody imagination ? as it is taken from "RO Motorways/Expressways - My vision, my plan, my map".
> or a guy with nickname "skynick" took it from Romanian Road Authority, or Ministry of Transport or EU transpotation commission.


It seems the map is indeed made by @skynick, based on governmental promises and his own vision. Therefore it might not be so accurate in the end.


----------



## and802

many thanks

one thing more...
do you know what would be the total of new motorways according to government plans transformed onto skynick's map ?


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> It seems the map is indeed made by @skynick, based on governmental promises and his own vision. Therefore it might not be so accurate in the end.


*skynick* used to be a pessimist forumer when it came to motorways, but I reckon he changed his opinion latelly. :lol:

BTW: That motorway projection map is based on government motorway plans, and I am mostly OK with it, except for Sibiu-Pitesti and A0 which I am not sure will be ready by then, though we have answers from the MT advisor on the Romanian forum that CIV and CIX remain key priorities (which means Sibiu-Pitesti and A0 are key priorities too). :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

A good projection of motorway development in Romania until 2013, based on current contracts in force:





Sorin Blaj said:


> *motorway operational in 2011:*
> A1: Bucuresti – Pitesti byass: 111,2 km
> A1: Sibiu bypass: 17,6 km
> A1: Timisoara – Arad: 32,25 km
> A2: Bucuresti – Cernavoda: 151,7 km
> A2: Murfatlar - Constanta: 14,5 km
> A3: Gilau – Campia Turzii: 52 km
> A4: Constanta bypass: 10,9 km
> *TOTAL: 390,15 km*
> 
> *motorway to be delivered in 2012:*
> A1: Arad bypass: 12,25 km
> A1: Timisoara – Lugoj: 9,5 km (Lotul 1: Timisoara – Izvin)
> A2: Medgidia – Murfatlar: 16,3 km
> A3: Bucuresti – Ploiesti: 55,5 km
> A4: Constanta bypass: 11,2 km
> *TOTAL completed 2012: 104,75 km*
> 
> *motorway to be delivered in 2013:*
> A1: Arad – Nadlac: 38,9 km
> A1: Lugoj – Deva: 27,4 km (Lotul 1: Lugoj - Dumbrava)
> A1: Deva – Orastie: 32,8 km
> A1: Orastie – Sibiu: 82,1 km
> A2: Cernavoda – Medgidia*: 20 km
> A3: Intrarea in Bucuresti: 6,5 km
> A3: Surplacu de Barcau – Bors: 64 km
> A3: Gilau – Nadaselu: 8,7 km
> *TOTAL completed 2013: 280,4 km*
> 
> *evolution of motorway network lenght 2008 - 2013:
> 2008: 262,9 km
> 2009: 304,9 km
> 2010: 332,5 km
> 2011: 390,15 km
> 2012: 494,9 km
> 2013: 775,3 km*


* might be delivered end-2012


----------



## european_driver

^^ Bravo Romania :banana:. I see significant progress in improvement road infrastructure. Likewise to Poland in this country many sections of high speed road constructions was started in last years:banana:.


----------



## Le Clerk

Thanks! I also agree there's visible progress in both countries in the past few years. :cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

This stats appear to be good, but I have one little objection to add: half of Deva-Orastie is schedueld to be opened next year (according to the contract), not in 2013, so it's even better.


----------



## Le Clerk

Too bad we didn't top the 400 km threshold this year. 

But next year will break 2 limits: 400 and maybe 500 km. And in 2013 the 700 km ceiling! :banana:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> And in 2013 the 700 km ceiling! :banana:


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Yeap, 700 km is about 25% of Romania's basic motorway needs.


----------



## and802

ChrisZwolle said:


>


did you mean a percentage of total expectation or probability ?


----------



## Le Clerk

Good news: it seems the EU Commssion will agree on a Romanian Gov proposal to shift some EU funds from other sectors to the funding for CIV motorways, and specifically to Pitesti-Sibiu motorway (Pitesti-Valcea section) - one of the most expensive motorway to be built in Romania.


----------



## bgd77

Pitesti - Valcea? From what I know, the motorway will go to Curtea de Arges and will be at about 20-30 km from Valcea.


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes, the motorway will go by Curtea de Arges. That's how it was reported in the media. 

It's unclear what's exactly the lenght they are discussing, but it's probably a first segment after Pitesti in the direction of Curtea de Arges.


----------



## kind19

Can you give us the source Le Clerk? 
I don't believe anything that Romanian Media is telling us because they usually have unprofessional students that seek only sensations.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^

http://www.capital.ro/detalii-artic...ate-intre-programele-operationale-158518.html

It's a statement of the EU Affairs Minister actually.


----------



## kind19

Unfortunately with 80milion Euros you can't even build 10km of motorways in Romania.


----------



## Le Clerk

I am not sure it's only about EUR 80 milion. There may be some additional amounts to it from other savings of EU funds. 

In any case, EUR 80 million in EU contribution means total costs of about EUR 90 million, enough for 15 km of motorway at an average of EUR 6 million/km. 15 km from Pitesti on mean something. On top, if additional funds are given from the Gov, they could bring it near Curtea de Arges.


----------



## van_allen78

Hello, everyone ! This is my first post...have you seen that Romania have already on Google Maps the A2 motorway entirely finished, also Bors-Suplacu de Barcau, and Barcanesti-Bucuresti ring (A3) ? May anybody write , who did this, because there aren t functional ?


----------



## van_allen78

van_allen78 said:


> Hello, everyone ! This is my first post...have you seen that Romania have already on Google Maps the A2 motorway entirely finished, also Bors-Suplacu de Barcau, and Barcanesti-Bucuresti ring (A3) ? May anybody write , who did this, because there aren t functional ?


 :nuts:


----------



## Le Clerk

We've already discussed that. Before anybody manages to make the corrections in GE, we hope that the openings on the wrongly marked sectors will happen. :nuts:


----------



## Le Clerk

Merry Christmas everybody and may Santa bring us many hundred km in the coming year!


----------



## MHN

Merry Christmas to you too, and to all those celebrating it!


----------



## manbar

Autostrada Soarelui
Interchange Valea Dacilor (for Medgidia)
few pics taken with an old phone


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 - Bucharest-Ploiesti, close to Ploiesti; recent pictures:




kek4la said:


> Cateva poze facute pe 26 decembrie in zona pasajului DJ 101D peste viitoarea Bucuresti-Ploiesti.
> 
> De pe DJ pornesc bretele asfaltate catre autostrada, accesul este oprit de bariere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vedere spre est
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vedere spre nord pe pasaj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vedere spre est
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vedere spre vest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vedere spre nord de pe scara laterala a pasajului
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dupa bariera, accesul spre autostrada e blocat de poarta din imagine si de cainii din dotare


And additional news: RO Transp Mininstry will tender Comarnic-Sighisoara (A3) in Q2 this year. :cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> And additional news: RO Transp Mininstry will tender Comarnic-Sighisoara (A3) in Q2 this year. :cheers:


No offense, but you always are over-optimistic. Our Transport Ministry will tender Comarnic - *Fagaras* as a PPP in Q2 this year. That's about 50 km shorter than your version.


----------



## Le Clerk

*Fagaras* I was going to mean, sorry. And yes, it will be a PPP.

I was not optimistic, I just made a confusion. 

BTW: It'll be in any case a longer motorway project than the initial Comarnic-Brasov.


----------



## and802

bogdymol said:


> No offense, but you always are over-optimistic. Our Transport Ministry will tender Comarnic - *Fagaras* as a PPP in Q2 this year. That's about 50 km shorter than your version.


what is the distance ? and more interestingly: what kind of funding we are talking about ?


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ It's going to be a PPP. 

Distance for Comarnic-Brasov section is 55 km and for Brasov-Fagaras 53 km.


----------



## Le Clerk

A roundup of 2011 completed (and opened) motorway projects:


(A1) Arad-Timisoara - 32.25 km
(A1) Arad bypass - 12.25 km (half profile)
(A2) Murfatlar-Constanta - 14.5 km
(A4) Constanta by-pass - 11 km

Total: *57.75 km* (if we don't count the half-profile) or *64 km* (if we count the half profile)


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> A roundup of 2011 completed (and opened) motorway projects:
> 
> 
> (A1) Arad-Timisoara - 32.25 km
> (A1) Arad bypass - 12.25 km (half profile)
> (A2) Murfatlar-Constanta - 14.5 km
> (A4) Constanta by-pass - 11 km
> 
> Total: *57.75 km* (if we don't count the half-profile) or *64 km* (if we count the half profile)


Well, to be more precise, one km of Arad bypass was already opened as full profile (between km 11+100-12+250), only the rest is half-profile.  This is not a joke, see here, this picture is made on bypass.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ k. corrected. 



Le Clerk said:


> A roundup of 2011 completed (and opened) motorway projects:
> 
> 
> (A1) Arad-Timisoara - 32.25 km
> (A1) Arad bypass - 12.25 km (half profile)
> (A2) Murfatlar-Constanta - 14.5 km
> (A4) Constanta by-pass - 11 km
> 
> Total: *57.75 km* *58.75* (if we don't count the half-profile) or * 64 km* (if we count the half profile)


:lol::cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ k. corrected.
> 
> :lol::cheers:


I know you'll hate me for this, but...



Le Clerk said:


> A roundup of 2011 completed (and opened) motorway projects:
> 
> 
> (A1) Arad-Timisoara - 32.25 km
> (A1) Arad bypass - 12.25 km (_1,15 km full profile, the rest_ half profile)
> (A2) Murfatlar-Constanta - 14.5 km
> (A4) Constanta by-pass - 11 km
> 
> Total: *57.75 km 58.90 km* (if we don't count the half-profile) or *64 km* (if we count the half profile)


:angel1:

later edit: you've edited your post :lol: Bring it back 



Le Clerk said:


> _Last edited by Le Clerk; Today at 03:46 PM._


----------



## van_allen78

how long will last Comarnic -Brasov project to be completed ? i think they try in vain this kind of financing..last time nobody was interested to bring money for Ploiesti -Brasov.. .Maybe now is for real..


----------



## Le Clerk

The law on PPPs was changed late last year to encourage PPP investment. Basically, the state is allowed to take more to all the financial risks involved by a PPP, which was not the case with the Vinci PPP. As for Comarnic-Fagaras, it's a section that warrants a good traffic even today (biggest traffic in Romania) therefore the revenues from motorway fees will be biggest in Romania in any case, and even though the state assumes all the financial risks, these will be smaller due to the large traffic on this section.


----------



## ionutz_08

*Le Clerk* in your opinion which are the best motorways segments to be built in PPP here in romania? I'm excluding Comarnic-Fagaras,you told us about it in the last post.And if possible a tiny little map with your ideas.thanks a lot in advance.Till now did any major company show it's interest in such projects or are they expecting our glorious state to make the first move?


----------



## Le Clerk

The motorways which are planned in PPP are Comarnic-Fagaras, Sibiu-Pitesti, Tg Mures-Iasi and Bucharest Ring. 

From this list, I think Comarnic-Fagaras has most chances, though Sibiu-Pitesti is also becoming more and more important once the motorway sections on CIV (Arad-Bucuresti) are starting to take shape. 

Tg Mures-Iasi has been approved for Ten-T financing (but that's limited to 30-40% only) so we'll see what happens. 

Bucharest Ring is going to be a pure PPP and as a incentive, the investor in Buhcarest Ring will also get the concession of A1 from Bucharest to Pitesti.


----------



## ionutz_08

thanks a lot *Le Clerk*.sure hope that all projects will become reality.we need them


----------



## Le Clerk

OK, so let's recap again what we may see opened in 2012:


(A1) Arad by-pass -12 km (CERTAIN)
(A1) Orastie-Simeria - 18 km (POSSIBLE)
(A2) Medgidia-Murfatlar - 16 km (CERTAIN)
(A2) Cernavoda-Medgidia - 20 km (POSSIBLE)
(A3) Bucuresti-Ploiesti - 55 km (CERTAIN)
(A3) Bucuresti-Bucuresti Ring - 7 km (UNPROBABLE)
(A3) Suplacu-Bors - 18 km (POSSIBLE)
(A4) Valu lui Traian-Ovidiu - 11 km (CERTAIN)


So:

94 km of CERTAIN openings
150 km of CERTAIN and POSSIBLE openings


Currently, there are 376 km of motorway U/C and another 126 km should become U/C in 2012. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

And something interesting - motorway opening history and predictions for 2012 and 2013:











Source


----------



## Le Clerk

*nenea_hartia* approves this:



> *Bank of China will operate on the Romanian market, starting 2012*
> 
> Date: 09-01-2012
> 
> One of the oldest banks in the world, the giant Bank of China with state capital will open in 2012 a branch or even an office in Romania, the economic and commercial representative of the Embassy of the People’s Republic of China to Bucharest Liu Qiwei said only for AGERPRES“ After three days of professional meetings in Romania, the Bank of China delegation, led by the vice-chairman of the branch in Budapest, Zhang Gang, appreciated that it was a successful visit. In the meetings they had in Bucharest, Bank of China expressed its desire to open a branch or even an office in Romania to support the development and the diversification of the commercial bilateral relations, in the benefit of Chinese investors and Romanian companies with business interest in China” the economic and commercial advisor of the Embassy Liu Qiwei said
> 
> [...]


 Source

You know why BoC opens an office in Romania, don't you?


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ LOL. Swedish Foreign Office* has stated today it is interested in finacing Pitesti-Sibiu motorway in a PPP JV with the Romanian Gov*. They also bashed Chinese investments in infrastructure and warned the RO Gov to be careful about them. 

*nenea_hartia* likes this too. :lol:


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ LOL. Swedish Foreign Office* has stated today it is interested in finacing Pitesti-Sibiu motorway in a PPP JV with the Romanian Gov*. They also bashed Chinese investments in infrastructure and warned the RO Gov to be careful about them.
> 
> *nenea_hartia* likes this too. :lol:


:angel:


----------



## danielstan

The bad experience Romania already has is from European constructors:
- FCC with almost 2 years delay of Vidin - Calafat bridge (but EU covered them and extended the financial support)
- Astaldi Todini and others who have abandoned Sibiu bypass in 2007
- Proodestiki (Greece) who has been sent home after delaying the Cochiuta railway overpass

It seems Romania does not pay attention to companies which have cheated in the past.


----------



## van_allen78

I agree with Swedish Foreign Office...Let s don t forget the Polish episode and on the other side, we should expect that we won t be able to get rid of them later (Chinese government interests in EU ), so...


----------



## van_allen78

Do anybody knows some details about Petea -Baia Mare expressway/ motorway + Gutai Tunnel ? Is it for real ?


----------



## Le Clerk

van_allen78 said:


> I agree with Swedish Foreign Office...Let s don t forget the Polish episode and on the other side, we should expect that we won t be able to get rid of them later (Chinese government interests in EU ), so...


I don't agree actually with what the Swedish are doing. If they want to spend some of their financial surpluses investing in a PPP in Romania, that's fine, thank you, well done! But don't start by bashing the Chinese or any other party willing to do the same. It just doesn't sound professional. Let's hope the Swedish will do more than just bashing others.


----------



## Le Clerk

danielstan said:


> The bad experience Romania already has is from European constructors:
> - FCC with almost 2 years delay of Vidin - Calafat bridge (but EU covered them and extended the financial support)
> - Astaldi Todini and others who have abandoned Sibiu bypass in 2007
> - Proodestiki (Greece) who has been sent home after delaying the Cochiuta railway overpass
> 
> It seems Romania does not pay attention to companies which have cheated in the past.


FCC did a good job in Romania actually. For the Vidin-Calafat bridge, FCC is a contractor only for Bulgaria. But it would be a good idea for Romania&Bulgaria to jointly sanction the bad contractors in their respective countries IMO. 

As for Todini, AFAIK, they were not paid in due time. 

On the other hand, the Greek companies in general have a bad track in Romania and you don't see them doing motorway works currently. 

PS: The Romanian Gov has latelly learnt IMO how to deal with contractors in confrontational cases, including by early termination of some contracts or by fining delays. That led to a good rate of works we can see today on certain sections of C IV, where works are even in advance.


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> I don't agree actually with what the Swedish are doing. If they want to spend some of their financial surpluses investing in a PPP in Romania, that's fine, thank you, well done! But don't start by bashing the Chinese or any other party willing to do the same. It just doesn't sound professional. Let's hope the Swedish will do more than just bashing others.


definately nothing is for free, even good advices, which come from friendly government. I fully agree with you.

on the other hand, let us even not forget Sweden somehow supports Romania by paying nice sums to EU budget, which later is distributed to poorer EU countries (among them Romania). so Mr. Le Clerk, Swedish do more than bashing others - they support the budget Romania later spends. 

any investment in Romania with EU flag - some of financing comes from Sweden.


----------



## Le Clerk

I agree but I don't think it's related to this. There are 10 PPP projects worth each over EUR 1 billion currently on the Gov priority list, many in motorways, so the Swedes have plenty of choice there, and do not need to exclude others. 

I somehow have the feeling it's related to the multirole fighter aquisition on which Romania will probably make a decision this year, and where Gripen is competing with F-16, but let's not go into that.


----------



## danielstan

I wanted to underline that there is a complicity between EU commision (which provides the money and extends the deadlines, when delayed), the constructors (from EU countries) which delay some works and Romanian govt. which still accept on auctions constructors that have been proved to delay works in the past.

In a normal situation EU financing of Vidin - Calafat bridge should have been canceled and FCC advertised as a bad contractor all over Europe.
But EU covering for FCC makes bad things go further, while European press is full of anti-Chinese propaganda based on some mistakes they made in Poland (I don't know very well the Polish case, but I know Chinese are guilty).


----------



## kind19

Is there someone that knows if the project for the last 8km from A3 (from the Ring to Bucharest) was finalized? And if yes, where is going to be the terminus point and when will the execution be finalized ?


----------



## danielstan

Last term mentioned by CNADNR is October 5th, 2012: http://www.adevarul.ro/locale/ploie..._autostrada-cnadnr_ploiesti_0_625137886.html#


----------



## van_allen78

Do anybody knows some details about Petea -Baia Mare expressway/ motorway + Gutai Tunnel ? Is it for real ?
Or.. it s a pre-election fire cracker ?


----------



## bogdymol

van_allen78 said:


> Do anybody knows some details about Petea -Baia Mare expressway/ motorway + Gutai Tunnel ? Is it for real ?
> Or.. it s a pre-election fire cracker ?


I think it's just some pre-election promises... few years ago we also had Arad-Oradea expressway but it was nothing more than a promise.


----------



## van_allen78

Anyway, despite of crisis,Hungary has almost finished their Vaja-Petea motorway/expressway arriving close to the Ro-Hu border (Petea, SM) ..in the meantime on Romanian territory there was no tender either..yet.


----------



## bogdymol

CrazySerb said:


> Who's doing these fly-by videos, are they courtesy of the government/infrastructure ministry or some private party?


You won't believe it, but our transport Ministry is doing this flying videos. Here are more of them.



CrazySerb said:


> Btw, what is the length of these two sections?


Both are something like 30-35 km long.


----------



## Le Clerk

The National Road Company issued a press release today stating that EU agreed to finance Sibiu-Pitesti motorway (116 km) at 85% the cost which is estimated at EUR 3 billion. So no more PPP for this section. Works will be tendered this fall.
*Source in Romanian*


----------



## woutero

That is good news! So the motorway will go through the Olt valley? That will be a pretty curvy stretch of road. And the stretch between Racovita and Curtea de Arges looks pretty mountainous as well. Are there a lot of tunnels and bridges planned?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Here is a sketch of the future motorway plan:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I would prefer a route via Râmnicu Vâlcea.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ I heard that the terrain is better via Curtea de Arges, and that it's cheaper this way.


----------



## woutero

I saw the map in the link, but the Olt river and DN7 are not as straight as the line that is drawn on that map. I drove that road once, and did not think there was enough space for a motorway. I wonder if there are a lot of bridges and tunnels planned. It looks like this:


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> The National Road Company issued a press release today stating that EU agreed to finance Sibiu-Pitesti motorway (116 km) at 85% the cost which is estimated at EUR 3 billion. So no more PPP for this section. Works will be tendered this fall.


Can you please show me the press release? Cause it's not on CNADNR's website.


----------



## Le Clerk

Look here. It's a statement coming from Daniela Draghia, director in CNADNR.


----------



## tanashubav

So the Pitesti Sibiu section of A1 is going to be build by EU Funds for this programe period (2007-2013)! It's great because this section is important also for North-Eastern Bulgaria.
If the tender is this fall what could be possible deadline for construction? Maybe 2015?


----------



## danielstan

ChrisZwolle said:


> I would prefer a route via Râmnicu Vâlcea.


As I live in Pitesti, I confirm the DN7 Pitesti - Rm. Valcea is a hell, because it is goes over several hills. The rivers in this region are flowing North to South, while the road is going South East to Nort West. In the picture below you could also see where they built the railroad connecting Pitesti and Rm. Valcea, with a large detour:








The road Pitesti - Curtea de Arges - Racovita is better following the valleys of some rivers and is shorter.
As I already mentioned on some other threads:
- Pitesti - Curtea de Arges - Caineni (north of Racovita) was the road used in Middle Age to cross the mountains
- the level of Olt river has been elevated in the 80s when many hidro power plants have been built in this area. That's why there is no much place to build a highway near the river (without many tunnels), so they prefer the alternate route.


----------



## Le Clerk

tanashubav said:


> So the Pitesti Sibiu section of A1 is going to be build by EU Funds for this programe period (2007-2013)! It's great because this section is important also for North-Eastern Bulgaria.
> If the tender is this fall what could be possible deadline for construction? Maybe 2015?


No, the EU funds for 2007-2013 for infrastructure are all committed to current contracts and there is no more available. However, it appears Sibiu-Pitesti was aproved by the EC for funding in 2014-2020 (while it was rejected for 2007-2013). 

Construction is scheduled to last 3 years, so if works start next year, it should be ready by 2016. This means payments from the EC for completed works could come as early as 2014.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Well, I think we are overoptimistic. There will be a tender for updating the feasibility study and CNADNR claims they are now working at the tender book. From here to an effective start of works it is an intergalactic distance. Then, 116 km in very rough terrain will be probably splitted in at least 4 Lots, if no 5. The design phase and acquiring all permits for such a complex investment will take an year. Still, let's suppose the works will start indeed next year. From where will bring Romania the money to pay until EU will take over, after 2014? Assuming EU will pay indeed, which I'm not so sure. I want to see Mrs. Drăghia's statement. Or the press release. But still nothing on CNADNR's website, although this should be big news.
And something else: only three years to build it? C'mon!!

==========

In the meantime, some fresh updates regarding the bridge over river Mureş (length=720m), built by Strabag on Deva-Orăştie motorway, part of A1. Sorry, a very foggy day:


----------



## nenea_hartia




----------



## ionutz_08

so it's official then.the sibiu -pitesti motorway will be built with EU money. I really can't imagine how one motorway,one national road and one railway could fit in the Olt valley.

is it true that the orastie-deva motorway won't be open in two segments but all in one in 2013?

and the last question:did anybody hear anything about gilau-nadasel?


----------



## autonom

Buna ziua .
Ce se mai aude despre intarziatii Capsuneanu - Besliu de pe Bucuresti Ploiesti ? Se lucreaza la cele doua poduri de pe traseu ? 
Despre Bechtel stie cineva ceva ? Cei 18 km pe care ar trebui sa-i deschida in 2012 sunt dinspre Suplacu de Barcau spre Oradea sau invers ? 
Dar despre lucrarile din Dobrogea cese mai aude ?


----------



## bogdymol

ionutz_08 said:


> I really can't imagine how one motorway,one national road and one railway could fit in the Olt valley.


It is possible. The Dutch are doing a 2-level tube tunnel on A2/N2 in Maastricht and at the top there will be just a street/park.










However I agree that the best solution is to go with A1 across the mountains via Curtea de Arges. I believe that it would be much more expensive to do it in the Olt valley.


----------



## Le Clerk

autonom said:


> Buna ziua .
> Ce se mai aude despre intarziatii Capsuneanu - Besliu de pe Bucuresti Ploiesti ? Se lucreaza la cele doua poduri de pe traseu ?


Boagiu confirmed today that Bucuresti-Ploiesti (55 km - A3) wil open in April.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> Boagiu confirmed today that Bucuresti-Ploiesti (55 km - A3) wil open in April.


I heard that the opening was postponed for May... but anyway, this spring we will have a new motorway


----------



## Le Clerk

Both the PM and Boagiu confirmed the month of April. May was proposed by the contractors, but it seems it was rejected. Now, they need to speed up works to meet the April deadline.


----------



## bogdymol

You might be right at this one. I admit that I wasn't paying too much attention at the news.

We will wait and see if it's April or May


----------



## Le Clerk

I picked a few minutes from a live broadcast from the A3 site. They paid a visit this morning.


----------



## manbar

I took my camera along on a trip Constanta - Bucuresti. The quality of the pictures it's poor but they serve the purpose of illustrating the stage of the works on Constanta Bypass and A2 Constanta - Medgidia.




















this two shoots try to capture the transparency of the direction signs. when the sun it's shining from behind. one needs to get closer to be able to read the sign and since there are no repeater signs it's not to difficult to take the wrong line . 

the repeater sign it's missing on every romanian road. tuning left or wright or changing lanes in this case it's on the last minute principle


----------



## manbar

the next shots where taken just before the sunrise at the roundabout that connects the A2 and DN3










DN3 Murfatlar bound



















DN3










the sun's up


----------



## manbar

Valea Dacilor interchange



















this is how I believe it to be but I might be wrong. 

1

















2








3








4


----------



## manbar

5








6



































7


























8


----------



## manbar

when one exits the roundabout going towards Valea Dacilor looking left
there seems to be an overpass that I take it to be the one over the rail road.
Can someone confirm of infirm this please?


















Not more then ten but every equipment that I've seen working on A2 was on the move. 











The potholes in Medgidia were covered. At least the ones that I've come across
The stretch of road in front of the Hospital it's a good example for those that had to
use it before.


----------



## manbar

to better understand the different stages of the A2 Cernavoda - Constanta and the Constanta Bypass will be really helpful if we can get some more pictures for the following locations:


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Thank you for the pics!

============

*Nădlac-Arad Lot II*, part of A1 motorway, currently under construction (contractor: Alpine Bau GmbH Austria):


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Romania Seeks Constructor For 8.7 Km-Long Gilau-Nadaselu Segment Of Transylvania Highway*
> today
> 
> Romania's public roads authority CNADNR wants to award a contract for the design and construction of a 8.7 km segment of the Transylvania Highway, between Gilau and Nadaselu, Cluj county.


 Source


----------



## bogdymol

Southern part of Romania was affected in the last few days by a huge snow storm. Many roads were blocked and Bucharest was completely locked from the rest of the country (nobody got in or out the capital on road, railway or by air). The main problem was the wind that had even 100-120 km/h and was blowing the snow back on the road after the snow plows.

Here is a map with the blocked roads (click to enlarge):










Some pictures:























































Main Road 1 between Bucharest and Ploiesti:



















The Romanian prime-minister:










pictures thanks to gandul.info, evz.ro, realitatea.net & hotnews.ro

Some short clips:











Army on A1 motorway:


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

is it common to use winter tyres in Romania?


----------



## Chilio

it should be not only common, but mandatory as it is in Bulgaria and probably all other European countries.


----------



## Le Clerk

It's mandatory in Romania during winter time.


----------



## kind19

Chilio said:


> it should be not only common, but mandatory as it is in Bulgaria and probably all other European countries.


It's not mandatory in all Europe. In Germany and Netherlands it's only recommended.


----------



## baberland

kind19 said:


> It's not mandatory in all Europe. In Germany and Netherlands it's only recommended.


In Germany winter tires are mandatory in winter conditions since the end of 2010.


----------



## Chilio

I think they aren't mandatory only in Greece, Turkey and other Southern countries where snow is not common too...


----------



## devo

Winter tires are not mandatory in Norway. However, in winter conditions, a minimum of 3 mm thread depth is mandatory.


----------



## markator

Winter tires are mandatory in Romania on roads that are covered with snow, ice or glazed frost, *no matter the season* (winter, spring etc). There is no refference in the law regarding the period when you should use the winter tires (as the romanian press suggested). I have read the law so I'm shure of it. Even the Transport Minister made a statement on their official website in order to clarify this (http://www.mt.ro/nou/comunicate.php?id=22). You all know than the winter on the plains and on the mountains are two different things. For example on high altitude roads you can find snow even in summer so if you do not have winter tires and the police makes a control, you can be shure you'll get fined.


----------



## Alex_ZR

devo said:


> Winter tires are not mandatory in Norway. However, in winter conditions, a minimum of 3 mm thread depth is mandatory.


In Serbia, winter tires will be mandatory from 1st November to 1st April. You say that tires are not mandatory in Norway, and they plan to introduce it here in Serbia to be mandatory (compare the climate and location of countries). Who is crazy here?  Sorry for OT.


----------



## vily28

Le Clerk said:


> Great update! We needed this summary of projects here. A map would also be useful. :cheers:


I found an up to date map here
Thanks.


----------



## Groningen NL

Thanks for that summary  Looks pretty good. Are all those motorways financed, or co-financed by the EU? Or does the Romanian government also finance some stretches?

I'm asking you guys this because i'm surprised to see alle those projects (also rail) here in Romania and in Bulagaria and Poland. It's a good thing thought, don't get me wrong. I'm just wondering whether there is enought money left to finance these kind of projects in other EU countries.

Again, I'm not saying that you guys don't deserve it or something, but I dont see news and updates like this in the, well lets say Hungarien or lithuanian section of SSC.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ EU approves money to every EU country, based on the entire community priorities. There are no countries that don't get any money, and there are no countries that get most of the EU funds. 

It is true that in Romania, Bulgaria and Poland there are a lot of things u/c, and in other countries there aren't, but this is also because of a good reason: RO, BG & PL didn't have a decent infrastructure before, but other countries did manage to build a decent network. We didn't have motorways (~200 km doesn't count as a network), we didn't have XXI century railways (actually the average speed on our railways is somewhere around 40 km/h)... Now we build them!


----------



## Le Clerk

vily28 said:


> I found an up to date map here
> Thanks.


Thanks! Good stuff. I'll repost it here:



Green = operational
Yelow = U/C
Black = planned


----------



## bogdymol

^^ It's good, except Timisoara - Lugoj section 2 which is not u/c, but under tendering right now.


----------



## Le Clerk

Groningen NL said:


> Thanks for that summary  Looks pretty good. Are all those motorways financed, or co-financed by the EU? Or does the Romanian government also finance some stretches?


Only A1, A2 and A4 U/C or planned sections are co-financed by the EU up to 85% of the cost (A3 is entirely financed from the budget for the moment but some sections could be financed by the EU in the future), BUT this not mean automaticaly that the Romanian Gov has no other costs. The EU does not cover expropriation costs or VAT costs (25%), and, as a rule, before any payments can be made from the EU budget, the RO Gov has to have already built and paid for those same sections (in full compliance with the tons of EU regulations and requirements of course). That is, any payment made by the EU comes only after the RO Gov has already made that payment. That means the RO Gov has to budget about EUR 1.5 billion for motorway construction per year. It would be good of course if more money was available and we hope for a budget increase for motorway construction in the coming years. 



> I'm asking you guys this because i'm surprised to see alle those projects (also rail) here in Romania and in Bulgaria and Poland. It's a good thing thought, don't get me wrong. I'm just wondering whether there is enought money left to finance these kind of projects in other EU countries.


Romania, Poland and Bulgaria have a dire need of motorways, much more than other countries such as Hungary. Even if it looks like we are getting a lot of money, from a relative perspective, to have the density in Hungary, Romania would probably need to invest about 20-30 EUR billion in motorways only (Hungary and Poland get lucky here because they are basically flat and therefore easier and cheaper to build, while Romania is 2/3 mountains and valleys which makes it more difficult and more expensive to build - for ex while the average motorway cost/km in flat geography in Romania costs ~ EUR 5 mil, the cost for 1 km of mountain section of Sibiu-Pitesti (A1) is estimated to cost about EUR 20 mil or more (more than half the motorway will be viaducts and tunnels) which takes you to EUR 2,5-3 billion total cost of that section or the entire EU financing for infrastructure for Romania for the entire budgetary cycle 2007-2013). So, from a relative point of view, considering actual costs, it's not enough money and if Romania does not allocate more money from the budget to motorways and if the EU does not increase its financing, it'll take another 20 years to build that network you see there which is BTW Romania's "core" network or basic network needs. 

:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> ^^ It's good, except Timisoara - Lugoj section 2 which is not u/c, but under tendering right now.


Yeap. Same for Lugoj-Deva "black" section. :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Groningen NL said:


> I'm asking you guys this because i'm surprised to see alle those projects (also rail) here in Romania and in Bulagaria and Poland. It's a good thing thought, don't get me wrong. I'm just wondering whether there is enought money left to finance these kind of projects in other EU countries.
> 
> Again, I'm not saying that you guys don't deserve it or something, but I dont see news and updates like this in the, well lets say Hungarien or lithuanian section of SSC.


EU financing is not actually a bag with money sent to the governments, but rather a reimbursement. These governments will have to finance the entire construction cost themselves, and if the project went according to EU regulation, they can receive a reimbursement up to 85% of the construction cost. 

Poland did not enter a recession like the rest of Europe, so had fewer problems with pre-financing these projects, but Hungary appears to have canceled / postponed nearly all motorway projects. I'm not sure about Romania, they had a severe recession but also managed to keep the government budget under control with significant budget cuts (some say their budget cuts are actually worse than what happened in Greece.)


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Poland did not enter a recession like the rest of Europe, so had fewer problems with pre-financing these projects, but Hungary appears to have canceled / postponed nearly all motorway projects. I'm not sure about Romania, they had a severe recession but also managed to keep the government budget under control with significant budget cuts (*some say their budget cuts are actually worse than what happened in Greece*.)



Definitelly worse than Greece but Greece is probably folowing the same path of Romania in terms of cuts (Romania was actualy given as an example by the EU and IMF for other crisis torn countries such as Greece or Spain). It's really annoying that we had poor governments until 2008 who did not focus on motorway construction when the country was flooded with cheap money coming from abroad, and they only really started building motorways in full deep crisis (2009-2011). If we had the trend today 4-5 years ago, with the cheap financing at the time, we would have already had 800-1,000 km of motorway.


----------



## mcarling

ChrisZwolle said:


> EU financing is not actually a bag with money sent to the governments, but rather a reimbursement. These governments will have to finance the entire construction cost themselves, and if the project went according to EU regulation, they can receive a reimbursement up to 85% of the construction cost.


That's still a very sweet deal. It would be irresponsible for the EU to pre-pay. Pre-payment would increase corruption and decrease road quality.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Poland did not enter a recession like the rest of Europe, so had fewer problems with pre-financing these projects, but Hungary appears to have canceled / postponed nearly all motorway projects.


Poland has one of the most efficient and least corrupt governments in the EU -- better than many of the western EU15. Hungary has probably the least efficient and most corrupt government of all the EU27.


----------



## and802

mcarling said:


> That's still a very sweet deal. It would be irresponsible for the EU to pre-pay. Pre-payment would increase corruption and decrease road quality...


... and other countires (which are rich now) could do it without external financing. 

why Romania , Poland , Bulgaria cannot do it by themselves ? if you get money for free it makes you lazy and you do not feel a need to develop yourself - cause you think you will be getting money for free forever - see Greece example. conclustion for these nations: develop yourself, decrease corruption, see what you can do for your country instead of what rich countries can bring you.


----------



## Groningen NL

bogdymol said:


> ^^ EU approves money to every EU country, based on the entire community priorities. There are no countries that don't get any money, and there are no countries that get most of the EU funds.
> 
> It is true that in Romania, Bulgaria and Poland there are a lot of things u/c, and in other countries there aren't, but this is also because of a good reason: RO, BG & PL didn't have a decent infrastructure before, but other countries did manage to build a decent network. We didn't have motorways (~200 km doesn't count as a network), we didn't have XXI century railways (actually the average speed on our railways is somewhere around 40 km/h)... Now we build them!


Ok, thanx for clearing that up  I noticed that country's like Croatia, Slovakia, and the Czech Republic actually have quite a decent network. In like 5 year from, you should be at that level too right?

Edit: 5 years is a bit to optimistic :lol: make it 15


----------



## bogdymol

Yeah, in 15 years I hope that we will have a decent road and rail network in our country.


----------



## bogdymol

A Romanian forum user made some pics on the future A1 motorway between Orastie and Sibiu:



boer_escu said:


> Alt drum astazi Sibiu - Sebes si retur, alte poze:
> 
> Am fost curios cum arata centura Sebesului la intersectia cu DJ106K. Urmatoarele doua imagini sunt din acel loc:
> Sebes bypass near DJ106K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-04-07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-04-07
> 
> Apoi, mergand dinspre Sebes spre Sibiu am facut urmatoarele poze, toate din drumul national:
> Pics taken from the main road between Sebes and Sibiu:
> 
> Aici este chiar la iesirea din Sebes spre Sibiu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-04-07
> 
> Alte locuri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-04-07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-04-07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-04-07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-04-07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-04-07
> 
> Concluzia: progrese vizibile peste tot fata de acum 10 zile cand am fost ultima data prin zona. Se lucra si la ora 7.30 cand am plecat din Sibiu cu aceeasi intensitate cu care se lucra si la amiaza cand m-am intors.
> Conclusion: there is visible progress since my last visit 10 days ago. They were working at 7:30 a.m. and when I came back during afternoon
> 
> Pozele care urmeaza vor fi de la..... ???


----------



## bogdymol

2nd set:



boer_escu said:


> ... viaductul de la Aciliu!!!
> Future Acilu viaduct:
> 
> Pentru inceput, sub deviza 'mobilitate in Romania, conexiuni cu Europa', vacile isi vedeau linistite de treaba, total neimpresionate de ce se intampla in fundal...
> _Personal note: this pic is hilarious :rofl:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-04-07
> 
> Si acum, sa trecem la treburi serioase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-04-07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-04-07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-04-07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-04-07
> 
> Intersectia cu DJ65 (Sacel-Mag), unde va fi traversarea caii ferate Sibiu-Sebes. Ce se vede aici banuiesc ca va fi viitorul DJ care va supratraversa autostrada.
> Junction with DJ65 (Sacel-Mag) where there will be an overpass over Sibiu-Sebes railway. What's in the pic might be the future DJ-road that will overpass the motorway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-04-07
> 
> Aproximativ din acelasi loc, vederea spre viaductele gemene de la Sacel:
> View towards the twin-viaducts near Sacel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-04-07
> 
> Si o ultima imagine, luata din DN, cu intrarea in tunelul de la Sacel:
> Last pic, from the main road, with the entrance in Sacel tunnel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-04-07


:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

Those motorway sections will make an awesome driving sight! :cheers:


----------



## slavek24

Hi to everybody!
What is with Suplacu de Barcau - Bors section (64 km long)? Is only a 18 km long part of it U/C?


----------



## x-type

is Bucureşti - Ploieşti the first next section to be opened in RO? i thought it was already operational (it is already signed at Google Maps)


----------



## daniel LNC

x-type said:


> is Bucureşti - Ploieşti the first next section to be opened in RO? i thought it was already operational (it is already signed at Google Maps)


so is this officially be opened in May, but it seems it will take until the end of June or July hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, most probably at the same time as A2 remaining sections of Cernavoda-Medgidia and Medgidia-Murfatlar.


----------



## dragosdd

E70 Severin-Orsova-Herculane


----------



## dragosdd

E70 Severin-Orsova-Herculane


----------



## dragosdd

E70 Severin-Orsova-Herculane


----------



## dragosdd

E70 Severin-Orsova-Herculane


----------



## dragosdd

E70 Severin-Orsova-Herculane


----------



## dragosdd

E70 Severin-Orsova-Herculane


----------



## dragosdd

E70 Severin-Orsova-Herculane


----------



## dragosdd

E70 Severin-Orsova-Herculane


----------



## dragosdd

E70 Severin-Orsova-Herculane


----------



## dragosdd

E70 Severin-Orsova-Herculane


----------



## dragosdd

E70 Severin-Orsova-Herculane


----------



## Keepon

>


Now that's what I call a readable sign! I hope they'll install more of this type in the future.


----------



## nenea_hartia

*Nădlac-Arad*

*Nădlac-Arad motorway, part of A1*

*2nd Lot, contractor Alpine Bau*

- bridge on motorway over secondary road DJ682F, km 38+490:


















- bridge on motorway over Mureşul Mort canal, km 37+550:


















- overpass on farming road over motorway, km 36+150:










- earthworks, km 35+550:


----------



## bogdymol

Great pics nenea_hartia :cheers:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- stabilization on the ground level, km 34+900:










- overpass on farming road over motorway and Arad-Nădlac railway, km 33+829:


















- culverts, km 30+000-32+600:


































- overpass on motorway over Arad-Nădlac railway, km 29+655:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- overpass on motorway over main road DN7, km 28+510 (Pecica interchange):


























- overpass on secondary road DJ709J over motorway, km 26+645:










- earthworks, km 26+200:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- culverts, km 22-25:


























- stabilization on the ground level:


















- compacting works, km 22+250:










- in the horizon - beginning of 2nd Lot, km 22+218. But we are now sitting on the green grass of *1st Lot, contractor JV Romstrade-MonteAdriano-Donrep* :lol:


----------



## nenea_hartia

_~ Green Green Grass Of Home... ~ _


















- now, wait a minute! Is it for real?? Are they alive? Are they here? :lol: Yup, Romstrade is working:


























- compacting embankments:










- embankments at km 18+300:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- overpass on secondary road DJ709J over motorway, km 18+270:


























- site organization of the Portuguese MonteAdriano & Romanians of Donrep:


















THE END


----------



## van_allen78

Nice pics, Nene Hârtia !!! Keep on !


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> I am not talking about the section with the round-abouts, but about the new Adunatii-Copaceni by-pass.


It has only 4,225 km. Read here. But nevermind.

===========

Arad bypass motorway, to be handed over tomorrow:


----------



## and802

Arad bypass motorway...

is it a full definition motorway ? or rather dual carriageway with separate grade intersection ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's a motorway evidently...


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Yes, it is a full profile motorway. In fact, it is part of Arad-Timişoara motorway.


----------



## Baiazid

nenea_hartia said:


> ^ Yes, it is a full profile motorway. In fact, it is part of Arad-Timişoara motorway.


In fact  it's part of the A1 Motorway Bucuresti - Sibiu - Deva - Timisoara - Arad - Nadlac


----------



## Verso

Glad to see sheep on the wrong side of the fence.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ The fence was not installed at the time the picture was taken. Just the fence poles were there...


----------



## Le Clerk

The temptation will be always there. The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Verso

bogdymol said:


> ^^ The fence was not installed at the time the picture was taken. Just the fence poles were there...


Oh, ok. I wondered how they got on the other side.


----------



## Michalr

Do you have a map of planned, u/c and build highways in your country? 
I mean something similar to this in Polish section : http://ssc.siskom.waw.pl/nowa-mapa.png


----------



## Le Clerk

Not at that level of detail, still a pretty close one, with some minor errors:



Le Clerk said:


> Update on motorways map in Romania:
> 
> 
> http://130km.ro/harta.html
> 
> *Green*: operational
> *Yellow*: U/C
> *Black*: planned


----------



## bogdymol

Michalr said:


> Do you have a map of planned, u/c and build highways in your country?
> I mean something similar to this in Polish section : http://ssc.siskom.waw.pl/nowa-mapa.png





Le Clerk said:


> Not at that level of detail, still a pretty close one, with some minor errors:


I think that this map, made by ionut, is more accurate:

*(picture quite big. click here to see it)*

Motorways opened as of 06.06.2012:
A1: Bucuresti-Pitesti 113 km
A1: Sibiu bypass 17 km
A1: Timisoara-Arad 44,5 km (include Arad bypass)
A2: Bucuresti-Cernavoda 150 km
A2: Murfatlar-Constanta (A4) 17 km
A3: Campia Turzii-Gilau (Cluj vest) 52 km
A4: Constanta bypass, sectiunea DN3-Agigea 8,5 km
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Total number of opened km: 402 km


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes, much better map indeed:


----------



## Nima-Farid

nice map. when will the whole system be done? probably 2020s...


----------



## Baiazid

^^ There are some errors on that map too, but it is better:

1. The map is missing the section Craiova - Drobeta Turnu Severin (DTS), which has far better chances to be constructed before any link to Calafat. Actually, the direct link Drobeta Turnu Severin - Calafat is planned to be considered way after 2020.

2. The link Turda - Sebes is more likely to be an express way, rather then motorway

3. The link Sibiu - Brasov is missing, although it stands a better chance to actually be a motorway, rather then Turda - Sebes.



Nima-Farid said:


> nice map. when will the whole system be done? probably 2020s...


More like 2025-2030 or beyond. 

Actually, we could put some estimates, although they're not official. On the other hand, even if there are official estimates, almost nobody believes them. 

Estimating the completion of the network in the map above is more like a game of guessing based on how the things have moved so far, combined with which parties seems more likely to lead the country and what their leaders say/said and do/did. So, we could roughly say that the following are good estimates for the completion of the whole motorways:

Bucuresti - Pitesti - Sibiu - Nadlac(- HU): 2016 - 2018
Bucuresti Motorway Ring South: 2016 - 2018
Bucuresti Motorway Ring North: 2018 - 2020
Bucuresti - Ploiesti - Focsani - Albita (- MD): 2020 - 2025
Bucuresti - Ploiesti - Brasov - Targu Mures - Cluj - Oradea - Bors (- HU): 2025
Bucuresti - Craiova - Drobeta Turnu Severin - Lugoj: 2020 - 2025
Targu Mures - Iasi: 2020 - ?
Bucuresti - Giurgiu: >2025
Craiova - Calafat: >2020
Drobeta Turnu-Severin - Calafat: >2025
Izvin - Moravita: 2018 - 2020
Focsani - Bacau - Suceava (- UA): >2025 
Turda - Sebes: maybe never.
Agigea - Vama Veche: maybe never.

In fact the map is more like a "wishful thinking" since about half of it are rather ideas then plans. A lot of people are talking about those motorways in the sense that they should be built at some point. But within the "visible" time frame of 2020 - 2025 there are serious doubts that even the major routes (Bucuresti - Nadlac, Bucuresti - Brasov - Cluj - Oradea, Bucuresti - Albita and Bucuresti Motorway Ring) will be built.


----------



## bogdymol

Here are some pics that I've taken today on *A1 Arad-Timisoar*a motorway:

For the start, the 2 pannels from Giarmata interchange:









^^ It's written Arad-Timisoara motorway, completion in 2nd trimester, 2012

Timisoara - Lugoj (lot 1): UMB










At Giarmata interchange I haven't seen anything changed since December. They still have a lot of work here...

View from Giarmata interchange to Timisoara-Lugoj motorway:










A1 Arad-Timisoara:










Surprise! On A1, in several places the works have restarted. Here they were mounting some *shiny* crashbarriers on the middle:










One of the bridges where there are some problems. You can clearly see the tyre marks from the lorries that hitted this bump at high speed:










Works...



















Second problematic bridge:










Entrance in Arad county. Here the *shiny* crash barriers are missing on about 200:










Near Sagu village, there's a temporary exit used by the contractor because it has the site organisation in this area (but I heard that it's also used by local people for entrance/exiting the motorway, some of them even doing this from one motorway carriage to the other because here the crash barriers were not yet installed):


----------



## bogdymol

Pictures from A1 - Arad bypass motorway (map) after the traffic opening on both carriageways.

Arad-south exit (with main road 69):




























Electronic sign:










Arad south-west exit (county road 682):


----------



## bogdymol

Electronic sign before Mures bridge:



















This picture was taken on Mures bridge. If you don't know the area you have no ideea that you are passing over the Mures river or that you even are on a bridge:









^^ Note that you can't see anything after the curve

After the curve, SURPRISE! A team of work(ers) were obviously working, but withuout any pre-signaling (just those yellow lights on the truck were blonking sometime):










Another electronic sign:










Arad-Airport exit:


----------



## bogdymol

On the asphalt there have painted the speed limit for each lane:










Arad-Airport exit is still closed 










The lightning poles are smaller near the Arad-Airport runway:










On the left you can see a CCTV camera:










I think that here they will mount an electronic sign:










On the right there will be the motorway interchange towards Nadlac (Hungarian border crossing):










They were working at the interchange:


----------



## bogdymol

u/c overpass over the bypass. The overpass is part of the Arad-Nadlac interchange:










Overpass of DJ682F (the only overpass on Arad bypass except the exits):










Unfortunatelly here comes the end of the bypass:










The end of the bypass it's well signed:




























It looks like someone tried to jump over the roundabout:


----------



## bogdymol

Here is the driving video clip that I've recorded on* A1 Arad bypass*:





map: http://goo.gl/maps/svFG


----------



## hofburg

^very smooth


----------



## Le Clerk

Some interesting data showing there is trafic only for one single PPP in Romania, in between Ploiesti and Brasov:


----------



## nenea_hartia

Very slow progress on 1st Lot of Nădlac-Arad motorway, the most western section of A1, just close to Hungarian border. Romanian-Portugese joint-venture Romstrade-MonteAdriano-Donrep is way behind schedule. Fears are that we're facing a similar situation as one year ago in Hungary, on M43 construction site. Rumours are that suppliers, subcontractors and even MonteAdriano were not paid by the contract leader Romstrade.

*Nădlac-Arad Lot 1*

*1) Section built by Romstrade:*

- overpass on secondary road DC103 over motorway, km 11+330:










- works towards km 10-11:


























- power supply line needing relocation:










- archaeological survey:










- works towards km 8-9:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- irrigation system to be relocated:










- green works towards km 6 :lol::


















*2) km 6+000; we are now on MonteAdriano's section;* but the colour is the same:


















- beautiful flowers at km 4+450, where an overpass on secondary road DJ709J is foreseen:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- works towards km 3-4:


























- finally some equipments; earthworks between km 1-2:


































- (future?) culvert over creek, km 1+985:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- earthworks around km 1+000:


































- small creek Crac, km 0+085:


















- the corn field and the house on the right are in Hungary:










- no works have started yet on the link road from A1 motorway to the town of Nădlac :lol::


----------



## nenea_hartia

The alignment of A1 motorway near Sibiu is becoming more visible. There will be built first motorway tunnel in Romania (not very long, only 350m):


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Thanks for the updates, nenea_hartia!

How is the tendering of the remaining sections Timisoara - Sibiu going?


----------



## nenea_hartia

ChrisZwolle said:


> Thanks for the updates, nenea_hartia!


You're welcome!



ChrisZwolle said:


> How is the tendering of the remaining sections Timisoara - Sibiu going?


Has been postponed once again for July. :bash:

=============

Ongoing works for the largest piece of infrastructure on A1 so far: the 1 km long viaduct of Aciliu. Contractor: Italians of Impregilo.


























































- A1 towards Sebeş:


----------



## Le Clerk

*A2 works: Cernavoda-Medgidia*



vancouverro said:


> Imagini de duminica de la capatul autostrazii de la Cernavoda spre Medgidia. Fiind duminica, nu se lucra, dar am trecut si asta-seara pe acolo si e clar ca s-a lucrat pe timpul zilei de luni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dupa cum se vede, pe partea dreapta (sensul spre Constanta) lucrarile la structuri sunt ceva mai avansate, in general dalele suprastructurii fiind montate. Totusi mai e mult pâna departe si in consecinta nu cred sa fie gata la 01.07.2012. Poate mai degraba 01.08.2012. Sper sa ma însel.
> 
> 
> Bonus:





vancouverro said:


> In continuare poze din zona podului DJ222 peste A2, între Cernavoda si Medgidia. Pozele sunt tot de duminica, 10.06.2012. Pentru cei care nu stiu, precizez ca aici va fi doar o supratraversare a autostrazii si nu se realizeaza un nod. Pentru a ajunge la Medgidia se va iesi la nodul Valea Dacilor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vedere spre Cernavoda de pe pod. Se observa de asemenea un progres superior pe sensul spre Constanta, aici in poze cel din stânga:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poze cu podul DJ222:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am discutat cu un muncitor si mi-a spus ca probabil in 2-3 zile vor da drumul circulatiei pe pod, pentru a putea finaliza la sol autostrada. De asemenea vor mai aduce o statie de asfaltare in zona si vor intra puternic mai ales pe sensul Bucuresti spre Constanta, cel care va fi deschis traficului, cu circulatie pe o singura banda in fiecare directie. Omul stia de 30.06 ca data la care trebuie dat drumul pe un sens si era destul de convins ca e posibil... Dar repet era un angajat oarecare de acolo, fara nici un fel se functie, lasat probabil duminica sa pazeasca utilajele.





vancouverro said:


> Poze de pe acelasi pod al DJ222 peste A2, de data asta cu vedere spre Constanta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultima poza am lasat-o intentionat mai mare, in departare se vede nodul Valea Dacilor (de fapt supratraversarea DJ381 peste A2):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dupa cum se poate vedea, pe partea aceasta a podului DJ222 autostrada este asfaltata in mod egal pe ambele sensuri de mers. De fapt aici este granita intre lotul Cernavoda - Medgidia si lotul Medgidia - Constanta. De aici spre Constanta, se va circula normal, pe full-profile. (sau venind de la Constanta, pâna aici).





vancouverro said:


> Continuam cu nodul de la Valea Dacilor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unde acum este semnul de acces interzis va fi scris "Bucuresti", fiind spre breteaua de intrare spre Bucuresti. Sper macar Bucuresti sa scrie mai mare. Sau poate sunt doar niste panouri provizorii, puse de constructor? Ca nu prea respecta standardul din alte locuri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asadar intâi pozele de ieri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si de astazi, luni 11.06 (dar ma grabeam si doar din goana masinii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revenim la pozele de duminica 10.06.2012, ne uitam de pe pod spre Bucuresti / Cernavoda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aici se vede bine subtraversarea A2 pe sub calea ferata Medgidia - Cobadin - Negru Voda - Dobric (BG):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se observa ca si bretelele nodului sunt asfaltate, in general cu 2 straturi, deci lipseste doar uzura. Prin nodul Valea Dacilor se va circula de la bun începu full profile si cu ocazia deschiderii acestuia se va desfiinta nodul provizoriu de pe DN3, dintre Ciocârlia si Murfatlar. De altfel acolo, la intersectia DN3 cu A2, subtraversarea DN3 sub autostrada este deja gata si functionala (in ianuarie nu era inca).
> 
> De la nodul Valea Dacilor se va putea iesi de pe autostrada si pleca mai departe pe 3 directii:
> - pe DJ381 spre Medgidia
> - pe un drum comunal prin Siminoc catre Murfatlar (=Basarabi) si mai departe DN3 spre Valu lui Traian (posibil numai pentru vehicule usoare)
> - pe DJ381 spre sud, pâna in Ciocârlia si apoi pe DN3 spre Cobadin / Ostrov (pe aici pentru vehiculele grele si spre Murfatlar)





:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

*Interchhange A2/A4*



vancouverro said:


> Mergând mai departe spre Constanta, nodul de autostrazi A2 cu A4 nu este nici acum deschis 100%. Totusi breteau lipsa, cea venind de pe A2 spre A4 in directia Constanta Nord / Ovidiu / Tulcea, este deja marcata si aparent complet finalizata. Nu am putut poza prea bine, dar cred ca se vede ceva. Poza este de pe A4 mergând invers, de la nord spre A2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posibil sa astepte si finalizarea completa a clover-leaf-ului de la intersectia DN3 cu A4, adica nodul Constanta Vest. Aici de asemenea bretelele par insa a fi terminate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In imaginea de mai sus panoul din dreapta cu sensul giratoriu este cel valabil acum. Sensul giratoriu se va desfiinta si va deveni valabil panoul de sus, recent instalat, care indica Bucuresti si Agigea la dreapta pe bretea.


:cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

Romanian forum user *Baiazid* just made some amazing pictures on A3 Bucharest - Ploiesti motorway which is u/c, but should be opened on June 30th (after many delays). I won't post all his pictures here because there are too many, but you can see all of them on the Romanian forum, starting with this post.









green - completed
yellow - asphalt stage
red - groundworks (actually there's a bridge that is not completed)





































As I said, you can see all the pictures *here*.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is no way A2 will be finished before summer.


----------



## sotonsi

Is there any reason why, given the A3 is an upgrade of the E60 corridor, there's no room on the signs to put [E60] shields? I can sort of understand why this section hasn't been signed as such currently (as it doesn't join back up with the E60 at the southern end), but surely it's the aim to move the E60 to the A3 (that said, it doesn't take the A2 to Constanta).

Thinking about those weird [TEM] shields on the A2 and A4 near Constanta, they will probably be patched as [E81] (maybe [E87] on the A4) when the A2 is finished.


----------



## Baiazid

Thanks @bogdymol. :cheers:

The unfinished bridge Cociovalistea (km 26+200) is curently at the waterproofing stage:
























































And let's not forget the pictures that triggered some central media articles in Romania today, "The first 3 lane motorway section in Romania". The pictures were taken from an overpass bridge at Km 15+400, but a TV station reported that I took them from a helicopter. Hence my new avatar 

So, looking towards Ploiesti:




















And towards Bucuresti:




















The motorway to be opened at the 30th of June, ends yet at the Bucharest Ring Road, just before the bridge in the far side of the picture. That bridge is still under construction and it is actually A3 passing the Bucharest Ring Road into Bucharest for 5.5 more kilometers. But that section just started to be constructed and it is planned to be opened in October 2012. But that is actually impossible. So maybe in 2013.


----------



## Baiazid

sotonsi said:


> Is there any reason why, given the A3 is an upgrade of the E60 corridor, there's no room on the signs to put [E60] shields? I can sort of understand why this section hasn't been signed as such currently (as it doesn't join back up with the E60 at the southern end), but surely it's the aim to move the E60 to the A3 (that said, it doesn't take the A2 to Constanta).
> 
> Thinking about those weird [TEM] shields on the A2 and A4 near Constanta, they will probably be patched as [E81] (maybe [E87] on the A4) when the A2 is finished.


I'm not sure, but I think at first the road has to be open and only then the Transport Department can request the relocation of the E road. Otherwise it would be wrong and confusing.

Actually, the section of E60 Bucuresti - Constanta is STILL on the national roads, DN 2 Bucuresti - Urziceni + DN 2A Urziceni - Constanta. So not yet on A2.


----------



## bogdymol

*A2 motorway*, yesterday:









source: criserb.com


----------



## sotonsi

Baiazid said:


> I'm not sure, but I think at first the road has to be open and only then the Transport Department can request the relocation of the E road. Otherwise it would be wrong and confusing.


No it doesn't - the E404 in Belgium was allocated to a road planned 30 years ago, but scrapped about 20 years ago.

Also, moving to the A3 wouldn't change the route description, which is all the UNECE has (other than a diagrammatic map and maps of a few countries which have had recent route extensions/creations).

And even if there was a convoluted process, that doesn't stop them leaving room on signs for shields.


> Actually, the section of E60 Bucuresti - Constanta is STILL on the national roads, DN 2 Bucuresti - Urziceni + DN 2A Urziceni - Constanta. So not yet on A2.


But as the E81 is, this suggests that it won't be moved, else they would have already done it. Which makes me wonder whether the plan is to keep E60 on the DN1, rather than the A3. Any reason why they might do that?


----------



## Baiazid

sotonsi said:


> Which makes me wonder whether the plan is to keep E60 on the DN1, rather than the A3. Any reason why they might do that?


I have no idea, so I'm just guessing: I think that E60 will be moved to A3 and A2 as soon as A2 will be completed to Constanta and A3 to Ploiesti. Actually A3 will be completed this year, but then they'll wait to have the A2 also ready in 2013. And then do the switch.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Very good ideea, but it's a shame that they didn't do this also for Arad bypass, which is very close to the city and we can consider it an urban motorway...


----------



## mman2012

O intrebare, ce portiune din A3 (Buc-Ploiesti) are 3 benzi de circulatie? De la Stefanesti pana unde?


----------



## Baiazid

mman2012 said:


> O intrebare, ce portiune din A3 (Buc-Ploiesti) are 3 benzi de circulatie? De la Stefanesti pana unde?


De la Centura Bucuresti (in viitor chiar de la capatul din Bucuresti - giratoriul Gherghitei) si pana aproape de Nodul Moara Vlasiei. In total vor fi ~18km 3x3, din care in 30 iunie se dau in exploatare doar ~11km de 3x3.


----------



## mman2012

Baiazid said:


> De la Centura Bucuresti (in viitor chiar de la capatul din Bucuresti - giratoriul Gherghitei) si pana aproape de Nodul Moara Vlasiei. In total vor fi ~18km 3x3, din care in 30 iunie se dau in exploatare doar ~11km de 3x3.


Aha, deci zona unde se asteapta cea mai mare aglomeratie presupun. Are sens


----------



## Le Clerk

^^



Baiazid said:


> As of 30th of June only the first 12km of motorway, between the Bucharest Ring Road and the first exit at Moara Vlasiei will have 3 lanes. The rest till Ploiesti is with 2 lanes.
> 
> This autumn or rather next year, there are going to be 5.5 km more inside Bucharest, also with 3 lanes, from Bucharest Ring Road inwards.
> 
> However,* the motorway platform is prepared to accommodate 3 lanes per direction (long overpass bridges, wide road bed etc.) for 45 km, starting from Bucharest and up to the future split of A3 (Corridor IV) and the future motorway towards Chisinau - Kiev (Corridor IX)*.


----------



## mman2012

Le Clerk said:


> ^^


Hardly something to expect in the next years, unfortunately, the highway towards Moldova is anything but a dream now


----------



## Le Clerk

The quote answers your question on the need for 3x2 motorway on that section - i.e. because of the future junction with CIX. As for when CIX will be done, that's a very early question. The good news is that the whole bed and layout of A3 motorway Bucharest-Ploiesti was prepared for 3x2 for the entire 25 km, of which approx 11 km will be functional this year, and another 6 km mid next year.


----------



## bogdymol

This evening's route: http://goo.gl/maps/dO9D Some pictures are a bit blurry because of the light. Sorry about that 

Airport interchange (it's the only place where aren't all the lights working):




























Mures bridge ahead:


----------



## bogdymol

Entrance at Arad-south:



















Romanian law: if it's raining the speed limit on motorways is 80 km/h (but the same law allows you to drive with 90 or 100 km/h on an unpaved road when it's covered with snow, ice or whatever you want):














































Ahead you can see the lights from the airport:










The red lights belong to the airplane guidance before the airport runway:


----------



## bogdymol

Furture motorway to Nadlac interchange:





































End of the bypass...










Back on the bypass 





































Arad est :bash:


----------



## bogdymol

Airport exit again:














































Bonus pics from Airport overpass:

View to Timisoara:




























View to Nadlac:


----------



## svt11

Why I can't see pictures?


----------



## Baiazid

@bogdymol excellent pictures! Gives us the hope that someday we might actually drive at least from Sibiu to Nadlac of a real motorway  That would be a dream come true!

Now, here's also my final or last before final photo session on the soon to be opened A3, section Bucharest Ring Road - Ploiesti. The last official deadline is 30th of June 2012. The diffrence is that this time, it actually looks like it will happen :cheers: The bridges are completed or in the final stages, the exists are also in the final stages, while the motorways itself it's ready to be opened, maybe except some crash-barriers.

The pictures I took on 20th of June were focused on the objectives that were most delayed on the whole 56 km section that will open at the end of this month. I'm sure that since Wednesday till today, the situation has changed significantly.

However, check out e some of the pictures. You can see here the full set of pictures on the Romanian Section.

Overpass at the exit Moara Vlasiei - first exit from Bucharest Ring Road towards Ploiesti. Still lacking the asphalt.


----------



## Baiazid

Right after the Exit Moara Vlasiei, the Bridge Cociovalistea - the most delayed bridge on the whole work site. Bucuresti => Ploiesti still being hydroisolated, while Ploiesti => Bucuresti prepared for road markings.


----------



## Baiazid

Some views between Exit Moara Vlasiei (km 26) and Exit Snagov (km 31)


----------



## Baiazid

Exit Snagov. One of the objective that were in huge delay. And there is still a lot of work to do. But seeing the way they progressed in the past 2 months, I have no doubt that the exit will be ready on the 30th of June.


----------



## Baiazid




----------



## Baiazid

Having posted that, I'm sure will have something to post on the 30th of June on the thread "Motorways openings arround the world"


----------



## Zagor666

nice work bogdymol,the pictures look realy great :cheers:


----------



## nenea_hartia

@*Baiazid*: awesome pictures :cheers: ! I just can't wait to drive on it...
@*bogdymol*: great, as always, thank you!

===========

Some pictures of the (slow) progress of JV Strabag-Straco on *Deva-Orăştie* stretch of A1:

- Şoimuş (Deva) interchange:










- drainage, km 32+400:


















- earthworks around km 32+200:










- bridge 21, km 29+760:










- corrugate culvert over local road; still a lot to be filled:










- bridge 18, km 25+900:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- very high embankments near Mureş riverbed to prevent flooding, km 25-24:


































- hill in the small village of Banpotoc, used as source for filling:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- embankments at km 22-21:










- bridge 15 (over river Mureş), abutment no.2 (to Deva), km 20+300:


















- abutment no.1 (to Orăştie), km 19+450:


















- overpass 14 over secondary road DJ700A, km 19+146:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- interchange Simeria, km 17+356:


























- bridge 11 over river Strei, km 17+020:










- bridge 2 over river Romos:










- overpass on secondary road DJ705 over motorway, km 0+035:


----------



## mman2012

A3: Bucuresti - Ploiestil
Gata de inca o amanare? / Ready to .... delay the opening ?

Later update: There we go : another deliay


----------



## bogdymol

Time lapse with the construction of Mures Bridge on A1 Arad Bypass motorway:






The video was not recorded by me. I just got it from a friend.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^

Baiazid already drove on A3 Bucharest-Ploiesti and we got tons of pics from that journey. It looks like the whole thing is finished, the only work remaining are some short sections which are not marked. I really don't understand why they are postponing again. :dunno:


Anyway, some pictures:




Baiazid said:


> Spre Ploiesti pe "singura autostrada cu 3 benzi pe sens din Romania"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Spatiul de Servicii Stefanesti, grinzi pentru poduri.





Baiazid said:


> Continuam spre Ploiesti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Identificati eroarea din imaginea de mai jos. 2-10, Pizzarotti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Got it? _Hint: "Singura autostrada din Romania cu *3 (TREI)* benzi pe sens"_
> 
> 
> La Km 19, dezmembrarea stalpilor de inalta tensiune, care au fost inlocuiti cu unii mai inalti, pentru a respecta gabaritul de siguranta pe autostrada al celor trei linii de inalta tensiune care traverseaza A3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inghesuiala mare...


----------



## Le Clerk

Some more:




Baiazid said:


> Pe rambleurile "mai vechi" deja a crescut iarba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Padurea Sicrita. @NeaSuciu :wave:






Baiazid said:


> Vopsirea pilonilor de la supratraversare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si mai departe spre finalul tronsonului Pa&Co si inceputul tronsonului II al Euroconstruct.






Baiazid said:


> Printre ziduri fonice





Baiazid said:


> Borna kilometrica 61 in pozitia corecta, fata de pozitia eronata anterioara, dincolo de Podul Barcanesti.





A lot more can be seen at the link. :cheers:


----------



## Baiazid

^^ Thank you @LeClerk.

I have absolutely no idea why the opening was postponed again. The only delayed works are at the exits. But the remaining work is more like 5-7 days, not 33 more days! 

But the motorway itself can be opened for traffic within 2-3 days. So the delay and can not be understood. "Unsafe for traffic" as they claimed is not what I saw. Further, it would not have been the first motorway opened for traffic without the complete exits. Like I said, I don't know what to comment on this delay and on it's reason.

So the complete story (mostly pictures) can be found here, while the complete journey in pictures from Bucharest Ring Road to Ploiesti Ring Road can be found here


----------



## Le Clerk

Thank you! :cheers: I was looking to have a ride on my bike yesterday so now I am dissapointed even more.  Anyway, it shouldn't take more until they decide to open it.


----------



## Le Clerk

An interesting report from Simeria-Deva A1 works, which seem pretty advanced:




Adrian! said:


> Cateva fotografii de azi de pe A1 Simeria-Deva, incepem cu Strabgag 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incerc sa va arat lucrari noi fata de saptamana trecuta, san u va plictisesc cu aceleasi peisaje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inainte de Strabag 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dom’le, sa sti ca ne miscam cu talent…km 22+500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cariera de umplutura de la autostrada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KM 21+900 pana la Km 21+300 un pic de asfalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eram dator de saptamana trecuta cu Cariera de travertin de la Banpotoc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am ajuns si la Km 21+300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Km 21+900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Pe sensul Deva –Simeria km 21+900 → km 21+300 asfalt
> 
> Pe sensul Simeria-Deva km22+000→km 22+500 aproape asfalt


----------



## Le Clerk

Some quality pictures of Cernavoda-Medgidia (A2) - of course, more delays from July 1st deadline:




hc90 said:


> Asfalt..... si stalpi de medie tensiune. Cred ca nimeni nu va mai putea lua acel transformator, pentru ca au sapat in jurul celor doi stalpi deja  Cred ca ii vor culca la pamant din greseala
> Fotografiile sunt facute vineri 29-06-2012; azi am vazut ca deja lucrau la fundatia continuuarii A2. Poate totusi pe 10 iulie vom avea parte de o lansare partiala.


----------



## sotonsi

Le Clerk said:


> Some quality pictures of Cernavoda-Medgidia (A2) - of course, more delays from July 1st deadline:


Yes, unless those pictures are at least 3 months old, that road ain't opening today!

Edit: I'm guessing the A3 didn't open yesterday? What's the ETA on that? Can't be more than a week, surely?


----------



## Le Clerk

sotonsi said:


> Yes, unless those pictures are at least 3 months old, that road ain't opening today!


Pictures are from today. The sections was supposed to open half profile as of 30 June, which it didn't obviously and will not at least until end of July.



> Edit: I'm guessing the A3 didn't open yesterday? What's the ETA on that? Can't be more than a week, surely?


A3 between Bucharest and Ploiesti is completed and ready for opening. Not clear when opening for traffic will be. The changes in the Transportation Ministry are bringing some mess and I am hoping the delays are not related to politiking, that is chasing unwarrantly the existing contractors. hno:


----------



## Bogdy

*The A3 motorway, near Cluj Napoca*









photo: *Zbor peste Transilvania*


----------



## Baiazid

sotonsi said:


> Edit: I'm guessing the A3 didn't open yesterday? What's the ETA on that? Can't be more than a week, surely?


1st of August 2012, despite the fact the the motorway could have been opened already. There are minor works left at the 2 exits on the way and some other minor non-essential and short distance works on crash-barriers, water drains etc. Nothing that wouldn't impeach significantly on the motorway traffic.

Yet, the new Ministry of Transportation claimed the motorway "is unsafe for traffic"! Therefore it MIGHT be opened on the 1st of August, but even then severe speed limits should/would/will be applied, in the range of 80-100 km/h, due to the "motorway unsafety". 

That's all exclusively political BS!! We're in an election year, after a government change. So the new Government - supported by the former opposition - doesn't want to award a good result, such as the opening A3 motorway, to the previous Government, which is today's opposition.

As a result, we have a good and 99% completed motorway kept closed for at least one more month. :nuts:


----------



## van_allen78

what s up on the "west front " ( i.m. Bors - Suplacu de Barcau ) ? Does anybody know something / got some photos ?


----------



## nenea_hartia

van_allen78 said:


> what s up on the "west front " ( i.m. Bors - Suplacu de Barcau ) ? Does anybody know something / got some photos ?


Nothing there. Or almost nothing. Probably all efforts (read: "money") have been redirected towards A1.

==========

Few pics of the 1 km long viaduct of Aciliu. The second motorway tunnel in Romania will be built here, near viaduct's abutment. Cut & cover type, around 350m long.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

^^Beautiful pylons:cheers:

Guys, I've stopped following international motorway threads for a while. Could you please tell me if a big road project linking Constanta and Odessa is lurking in the minds of RO government/UKR government/moldovian government/private companies? This would explain the following:



> *NB:* I have just read that there is strong interest submited to our National Road Agency for a PPP in building a motorway on these routes:
> 1) BG/RO border Vama Vece/Durankulak - Varna - Burgas - BG/TR border at Rezovo or at least to some of the resorts in the south or I-9+II-99
> 2) BG/RO border Vama Vece/Durankulak - Varna - Burgas - BG/TR border at Malko Tarnovo or I-9
> 3) BG/RO border Vama Vece/Durankulak - Varna - Burgas - Svilengrad - BG/GR border at Novo selo/Ormenio or I-9+II-79 till II-80
> A private traffic survey unkown to our road agency might have been conducted that showed the economical feasability of some of these routes.


----------



## Le Clerk

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> ^^Beautiful pylons:cheers:
> 
> Guys, I've stopped following international motorway threads for a while. Could you please tell me if a big road project linking Constanta and Odessa is lurking in the minds of RO government/UKR government/moldovian government/private companies? This would explain the following:


There is not even a discussion about such motorway project because it would be little possible for physical and financial reasons. The motorway would have to go through the Delta (which would not be allowed probably by the EU), and would be very expensive because there would be needed many / mostly viaducts, and neither Romania nor Ukraine have that kind of money, and it is unlikelly that the EU will fund that. The only feasible and planned motorway route to Odessa for the moment is Bucharest-Iasi-Chisinau-Odessa (Corridor IX). There is also an alternative through Bucharest-Braila/Galati, but it's more remote. So the answer is no, not even planned.


BUT, there is indeed a plan for a Constanta-Vama Veche motorway (an extension of A4 basically) but that is also remote IMO.

Ukraine should rather upgrade its road through that region, because it is little possible to even reach by road to Odessa. The road looks like a country-side alley:




Cadîr said:


> ucraina by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> Am avut drum prin Reni, ca sa lasam o tipa din vama, pe care ne-a plasat-o unul din vamesi.  Nu stiu care era treaba, intelegea romaneste si doar ce sosise in vama...
> 
> 
> drum izmail by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ucraina 2 by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> prin reni by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Acelasi Reni by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Parcul central cu biserica aurita by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> strada proletarskaya by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> bloc in reni by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> Oprit si intrebat la localnici, care drum o fi mai bun...
> 
> 
> 
> Cred ca a vrut sa zica sa nu mergem prin Izmail...
> 
> 
> trecere cale ferata pazita by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> drum reni by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> drum reni 2 by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> trafic reni by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> continuare drum by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> outside the road by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Lacul Ialpug by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Delta wannabe by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Livada in Bugeac by AqirZaman, on Flickr


----------



## mman2012

You'll get a laugh out of this BUT, is there any place online where I can find the projects (blue-prints / whatever) for the Ploiesti - Comarnic and Comarnic - Rasnov / Brasov sections for A3. 
Or even the projects are not for sure?


----------



## bogdymol

mman2012 said:


> *Or not even the projects are not for sure?*


^^ You answered yourself


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Le Clerk said:


> There is not even a discussion about such motorway project because it would be little possible for physical and financial reasons. The motorway would have to go through the Delta (which would not be allowed probably by the EU), and would be very expensive because there would be needed many / mostly viaducts, and neither Romania nor Ukraine have that kind of money, and it is unlikelly that the EU will fund that. The only feasible and planned motorway route to Odessa for the moment is Bucharest-Iasi-Chisinau-Odessa (Corridor IX). There is also an alternative through Bucharest-Braila/Galati, but it's more remote. So the answer is no, not even planned.
> 
> 
> BUT, there is indeed a plan for a Constanta-Vama Veche motorway (an extension of A4 basically) but that is also remote IMO.
> 
> Ukraine should rather upgrade its road through that region, because it is little possible to even reach by road to Odessa. The road looks like a country-side alley:


I thought you found a way out of it - bypass the delta from the west, build a tunnel, started a PPP project.

Too sad. I have no idea then where they expect the future traffic to come from. It must be a speculation thenhno:


----------



## mman2012

bogdymol said:


> ^^ You answered yourself


Quite so... 
I suppose asking about the same thing for A4 (Ovidiu - Constanta - Vama Veche) is also a joke hno:


----------



## bogdymol

mman2012 said:


> I suppose asking about the same thing for A4 (Ovidiu - Constanta - Vama Veche) is also a joke hno:


A4 Constanta bypass is almost completed and should be opened for traffic soon. 

A4 Constanta - Vama Veche - BG border is just a promise made by our former Transport Ministry, so nothing concrete.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> The motorway would have to go through the Delta (which would not be allowed probably by the EU)


That's one of those fields where the EU becomes too political. If a project conforms to environmental mitigation standards, EU should not be the one to say it can't be constructed. Because the EU then takes over the role of the national parliament. I've seen this with S8 in Poland as well. Although it was a bad idea to construct a motorway there, EU applied political pressure on a domestic problem. That's something the Polish parliament should decide, not some outside bureaucrats.


----------



## kind19

mman2012 said:


> You'll get a laugh out of this BUT, is there any place online where I can find the projects (blue-prints / whatever) for the Ploiesti - Comarnic and Comarnic - Rasnov / Brasov sections for A3.
> Or even the projects are not for sure?


I think that IPTANA made the project for this highway and they've used ISTRAM program. More than this I can't help you with. I only saw few blueprints on a laptop 2 years ago but basically all projects are already made for most of the future highways in Romania. Those guys are playing with them alot since they need to make feasibility studies many years in advance. I can tell you Comarnic-Brasov is FULL of bridges and viaducts. It's a big mess there.


----------



## Le Clerk

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> I thought you found a way out of it - bypass the delta from the west, build a tunnel, started a PPP project.
> 
> Too sad. I have no idea then where they expect the future traffic to come from. It must be a speculation thenhno:


The only project I personally read about (and which is feasible but with certain high costs) was the extension of A4 from Constanta to the Bulgarian border, and that's it.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Le Clerk said:


> The only project I personally read about (and which is feasible but with certain high costs) was the extension of A4 from Constanta to the Bulgarian border, and that's it.


I can't see how Constanta - Vama Vece might spawn susch an interest. I doubt that this section has necessay AADT for a motorway. Unless RO government becomes irrational and
1) rises taxes on danube bridges 1&2 so much that using A2 and A4 in RO becomes cheaper
2) stops all works on danube bridges 3&4


----------



## bogdymol

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> I can't see how Constanta - Vama Vece might spawn susch an interest. I doubt that this section has necessay AADT for a motorway.


The existing DN39 has 4 lanes and it's ok for the existing traffic. If they really want to do something there they should do a bypass for Agigea, Eforie & Tuzla (common bypass west of Techirghiol lake). This should be enough for the next years.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

bogdymol said:


> The existing DN39 has 4 lanes and it's ok for the existing traffic. If they really want to do something there they should do a bypass for Agigea, Eforie & Tuzla (common bypass west of Techirghiol lake). This should be enough for the next years.


Is it 1x4 or 2x2?


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ 2x2. And you are right. There is no need for a motorway at the existing traffic, unless a motorway is built through the coast in Bulgaria too, and from Constanta to CIX to bring traffic from and to Ukraine/Russia and Turkey.



bogdymol said:


> The existing DN39 has 4 lanes and it's ok for the existing traffic. If they really want to do something there they should do a bypass for Agigea, Eforie & Tuzla (common bypass west of Techirghiol lake). This should be enough for the next years.


Yes. You just wrote my point too. :cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Is it 1x4 or 2x2?





Le Clerk said:


> ^^ 2x2.


Actually it's 1x4. Look here.

*except a short stretch in Eforie where it's 1x2, but that causes some delays on busy days...


----------



## Le Clerk

Why 1x4? I don't get it. :dunno:


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> Why 1x4? I don't get it. :dunno:


1x4 (exit/entrance lanes don't count):










2x2:










On 2x2 you have a physical barrier between the 2 carriageways.


----------



## Le Clerk

Oh, OK. I though it was about the direction of lanes. In any case, IMHO, that road could with minimum effort be transformed into an expres: there is enough room for non-grade intersections.


----------



## d29

bogdymol said:


> Actually it's 1x4. Look here.
> 
> *except a short stretch in Eforie where it's 1x2, but that causes some delays on busy days...


There are actually three lanes in Eforie Nord since about a year ago, one of which is bidirectional depending on traffic. It doesn't seem to show up on Google Maps or Street View.

What's the shortcut for such a setup? 1(1)x2?


----------



## bogdymol

1x3


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Square root 9


----------



## mman2012

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ 2x2. And you are right. There is no need for a motorway at the existing traffic, unless a motorway is built through the coast in


The Bulgarians are planning such a motorway (of course it's not going to happen over night).
The road is crowded in the summer and also very dangerous given lots of entries to the resorts where you need to take a left.
As a modern railway would be needed to Mangalia, also a highway would be good for Vama....
(also take into consideration that this would not happen over night and traffic values will increase there in the next years, so planning for a highway would be the right thing to do)


----------



## bogdymol

Something is weird with our new Transports Minister. The deadline for *A3 Bucharest - Ploiesti* was postponed from June 30 to August 1 for "safety issues", although the motorway looks like this on it's entire length:










On the other side, the *A2 motorway near Cernavoda* should have been opened half-profile on July 14, but was postponed for July 20. A2 looked like this few days ago:










My question: does A2 (second pic) look safer than A3 (first pic), and can A2 be opened for traffic before A3?

*both pictures are taken by Romanian SSC users


----------



## Le Clerk

You've got a weird logic by our new Gov standards. hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

mman2012 said:


> The Bulgarians are planning such a motorway (of course it's not going to happen over night).
> The road is crowded in the summer and also very dangerous given lots of entries to the resorts where you need to take a left.
> As a modern railway would be needed to Mangalia, also a highway would be good for Vama....
> (also take into consideration that this would not happen over night and traffic values will increase there in the next years, so planning for a highway would be the right thing to do)


For the moment, there is relevant traffic only for 2 months/year (for the summer season). For the rest of the year, the road is almost empty because there is very little freight traffic (as opposed to A2 Constanta-Bucharest which generates big freight traffic). The tourism traffic 2 months/year does not warrant a motorway unless connections with CIX and further with Turkey are made. In my opinion, such a motorway will not be done in Romania or Bulgaria earlier the 2020s, for these reasons and other (such as lack of EU/other financing).


----------



## mman2012

Le Clerk said:


> For the moment, there is relevant traffic only for 2 months/year (for the summer season). For the rest of the year, the road is almost empty because there is very little freight traffic (as opposed to A2 Constanta-Bucharest which generates big freight traffic). The tourism traffic 2 months/year does not warrant a motorway unless connections with CIX and further with Turkey are made. In my opinion, such a motorway will not be done in Romania or Bulgaria earlier the 2020s, for these reasons and other (such as lack of EU/other financing).


Indeed, sounds like a good and realistic dead-line


----------



## mman2012

bogdymol said:


> Something is weird with our new Transports Minister......


I'm almost sure it's payback time with the developers.....:bash:


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

bogdymol said:


>


This pic looks so glorius. I love it.:cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

Romania, E85 road, today:





































http://stirileprotv.ro/stiri/bizar/...n-boeing-va-fi-transformat-in-restaurant.html


----------



## panda80

bogdymol said:


> Romania, E75 road, today:


You probably meant E85, as E75 doesn't cross the romanian territory.


----------



## bogdymol

^^


----------



## Groningen NL

bogdymol said:


> Romania, E85 road, today:


Budget airline :lol:


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> Romania, E85 road, today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://stirileprotv.ro/stiri/bizar/...n-boeing-va-fi-transformat-in-restaurant.html


That's going to make a caffee by the A3 motorway near Ploiesti.


----------



## Baiazid

Here are some of the pictures I took yesterday at the two exits on the A3 Bucharest Ring - Ploiesti sector. 

As mentioned before, despite the fact that the opening was postponed for the 1st of August, the motorway is complete. Only the exits are still under construction. But that wouldn't have impeached on the opening for direct traffic between Bucharest and Ploiesti. Still, we got that unexpected change of plans, which is even unusual for Romanian motorways. 

Most of out motorways sections were opened for traffic as soon as the main tarmac was complete, even before crash-barriers, exits, rest areas etc. Yet here we have a quite complete motorway, out of which some sections were complete more then half a year ago, but not yet opened for public.

While on the other hand, as other forum members previously shown, a section of A2 which in a very incipient state of construction is announced to be opened half profile within 2 weeks. That probably is most likely NOT to happen.

But back on the A3 Bucharest Ring - Ploiesti, here are the pictures of yesterday.

At first the Exit Moara Vlasiei (km 26). This exist did not existed in the original plan, which included only a regular overpass here for a local road. But later the overpass was converted to an exit. However, the "fit" is not the best. 

This exit also marks the end of the 3 lanes sector from Bucharest and the begining of the 2 lanes sector towards Ploiesti. So note also the strage solution of merging lanes 1 and 2 into lane 1, rather then merging 2 and 3 into lane 2, thus creating a traffic conflict between slow lorries / buses and fast cars.



















Due to the fact that the exit was added at a later stage into the project, the shape of the exit is not standard and the presumable roundabout at one end of the overpass is more likely to be exclusively for cars, because lorries and buses wouldn't fit.


----------



## Baiazid




----------



## Baiazid

And here's Snagov exit (km 31). That's the only exit that was originally planed. The work still goes on at the connection roads. Also, the constructor base located here will be replaced by a maintenance center for the motorway, for which they prepare a connecting road.


----------



## Baiazid

Snagov Exit (Km 31).


----------



## Baiazid

Snagov Exit (km 31)

View towards Ploiesti.





























View towards Bucharest.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hmm, Romanian road design could use some better professionals. 2 exits on a 60 kilometer motorway isn't much.


----------



## Baiazid

^^ Indeed the exists are too few. But then again, so they are on the other opened motorways in Romania, where the average distance between exists is ~32 km. The only exception is the "old" A1 Bucuresti - Pitesti which has an exist almost at every overpass (every 5-10 km).

But talking about the A3 Bucuresti - Ploiesti, the situation is the following. The stretch to be opened at the end of this month is 55 km long (km 13 - km 68). The whole motorway Bucharest - Ploiesti will have a total length of 60.5 km (km 7+500 - km 68). That's the motoway part, because other then that, the construction includes 1 km of connection road in Bucharest and 500m of connection road at the Ploiesti end.

The planned exits and they're opening dates, except the end ones and including those to be opened at the 1st of August, are:
1. Km 13 - Bucharest Ring Road - 01.08.2012
2. Km 19 - Dimieni / Bucharest Henry Coanda Airport - unknown date. It has to do with the planed extension of the airport sometime in the future. So it could be years from now.
2. Km 26 - Moara Vlasiei - 01.08.2012
3. Km 31 - Snagov - 01.08.2012
4. Km 43 - Gherghita - Unknown date. It was included in the original plan, but later it was removed. Currently it is strongly requested by the Prahova County. So it could be within 1-2 years.
5. Km 54 - Dumbrava interchange - Unknown date. That is the future start of the motorway towards Focsani - Albita - Chisinau (MD) sometime in the next 5-7 years.
6. Km 63 - Ghighiu - Unknown date. It would provide a direct connection to the Ploiesti East Ring Road and from there towards Buzau or the Cheia Pass (DN1A)

So, the plan has enough exits. But for now only three of them are to be opened.


----------



## mman2012

Baiazid said:


> This exit also marks the end of the 3 lanes sector from Bucharest and the begining of the 2 lanes sector towards Ploiesti. So note also the strage solution of merging lanes 1 and 2 into lane 1, rather then merging 2 and 3 into lane 2, thus creating a traffic conflict between slow lorries / buses and fast cars.


Quite a stupid constructive solution it you ask me. It's going to be a very dangerous bottle-neck there, as it is in Bucharest the entry to the Ikea and Baneasa Mall, for those who know the area. Fast cars from lanes 2,3,4 are trying to get to the first lane and cars from lane 1 are trying to speed up towards Ploiesti....
Should be interesting after the opening.....hno:


----------



## mman2012

Baiazid said:


> ^^ Indeed the exists are too few. But then again, so they are on the other opened motorways in Romania, where the average distance between exists is ~32 km. The only exception is the "old" A1 Bucuresti - Pitesti which has an exist almost at every overpass (every 5-10 km).
> 
> But talking about the A3 Bucuresti - Ploiesti, the situation is the following. The stretch to be opened at the end of this month is 55 km long (km 13 - km 68). The whole motorway Bucharest - Ploiesti will have a total length of 60.5 km (km 7+500 - km 68). That's the motoway part, because other then that, the construction includes 1 km of connection road in Bucharest and 500m of connection road at the Ploiesti end.
> 
> The planned exits and they're opening dates, except the end ones and including those to be opened at the 1st of August, are:
> 1. Km 13 - Bucharest Ring Road - 01.08.2012
> 2. Km 19 - Dimieni / Bucharest Henry Coanda Airport - unknown date. It has to do with the planed extension of the airport sometime in the future. So it could be years from now.
> 2. Km 26 - Moara Vlasiei - 01.08.2012
> 3. Km 31 - Snagov - 01.08.2012
> 4. Km 43 - Gherghita - Unknown date. It was included in the original plan, but later it was removed. Currently it is strongly requested by the Prahova County. So it could be within 1-2 years.
> 5. Km 54 - Dumbrava interchange - Unknown date. That is the future start of the motorway towards Focsani - Albita - Chisinau (MD) sometime in the next 5-7 years.
> 6. Km 63 - Ghighiu - Unknown date. It would provide a direct connection to the Ploiesti East Ring Road and from there towards Buzau or the Cheia Pass (DN1A)
> 
> So, the plan has enough exits. But for now only three of them are to be opened.


Number 5 is just a dream 
Numbers 4 and 5 not so soon I'm afraid. Maybe if Prahova has funds for this but.....


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Why do they pave the median in Romania? In most of Europe this is not really a common practice except for workzone/emergency access and highway airstrips.


----------



## Le Clerk

A2 works near Cernavoda:




RaduBv26 said:


> A2 - 10.07.2012
> 
> Viaductul 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viadulctul 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cernavoda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SURSA


----------



## mman2012

Le Clerk said:


> A2 works near Cernavoda:


This is supposed to be completed in one week???


----------



## Le Clerk

Half-profile yes. It looks like it is mostly asphalted already on half profile.


----------



## van_allen78

When is the opening of A3 (Bucuresti -Ploiesti), 20 July or 1 August ?


----------



## nenea_hartia

van_allen78 said:


> When is the opening of A3 (Bucuresti -Ploiesti), 20 July or 1 August ?


July 20th.


----------



## mman2012

nenea_hartia said:


> July 20th.


Depends on who you ask. The opening event has not been moved to 19th or 20th (yet) so....


----------



## Baiazid

mman2012 said:


> Depends on who you ask. The opening event has not been moved to 19th or 20th (yet) so....


Definitely the 20th. I just took this week-end my final construction report of this motorway section, which you can see here. I'm looking forward for the public opening this Friday.


----------



## mman2012

Baiazid said:


> Definitely the 20th. I just took this week-end my final construction report of this motorway section, which you can see here. I'm looking forward for the public opening this Friday.


Good to know and great pics as always.
Any update on the last section from Pipera? I've been there at the week-end, the overpass is being worked on but the rest.....


----------



## Baiazid

mman2012 said:


> Any update on the last section from Pipera?


Not yet. I'll shift my reports towards that section. However, the section Bucharest - Bucharest Ring is way more accessible and therefore there will probably be a lot more people taking pictures of the construction site and then posting them on the Internet. Perhaps even the media will do that more often.


----------



## nenea_hartia

*Few pics taken on Nădlac (Hungarian border)-Arad motorway, part of A1:*

*Nădlac-Arad, 2nd Lot:*

- earthworks at Nădlac-Arad/Arad bypass interchange:










- overpass on Nădlac-Arad motorway over Arad bypass motorway:


















- culvert extension, km 1+880:










- stabilization at the ground level using Doroport, km 0+180:










- reinforced soil, km 38+520:


















- overpass on motorway over secondary road DJ682F, km 38+490:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- bridge over channel Mureşul Mort and local road 11, km 37+560:


















- asphalt, km 37+170:










- overpass on agricultural road over motorway, km 36+190:










- stabilized ballast, km 36+100:










- asphalt works, km 35+850:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- stabilized ballast, km 34-35:


























- overpass on agricultural road over Arad-Nădlac railway and motorway, km 33+830:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- embankments, km 30-33:


























- overpass on motorway over local road, km 29+930; on the right it is visible the future overpass on motorway over Arad-Nădlac railway, km 29+650:


















- overpass on motorway over Arad-Nădlac railway, km 29+650:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- culverts, km 29+140-29+460:


















- overpass on motorway over main road DN7, km 28+500:


















- corrugated culvert, km 28+250:










- bridge on motorway over Mureş channel and local road, km 27+350:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- overpass on secondary road DJ709J over motorway, km 26+675:










- stabilized ballast, km 26+460:










- asphalt, km 24-25:


















- embankments, km 22+500-23+500:


















- stabilization at the ground level using Dorosol:










- km 22+220, limit between 1st and 2nd Lot:


----------



## nenea_hartia

*Nădlac-Arad, 1st Lot*

- earthworks, km 19-21:


























































- (future) overpass on secondary road DJ709J over motorway, km 18+275:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- embankments, km 12-13:


































- (future) overpass on secondary road DC103 over motorway, km 11+340:


----------



## nenea_hartia

- earthworks, km 5-6:


































- km 4+450, (future) overpass on secondary road DJ709J over motorway:










Due to the huge clouds of dust, my report ended here. But from what I could see, they are also working towards km 0+000 (Hungarian border).


----------



## Le Clerk

A couple of shots taken by myself on A2 at Cernavoda last Saturday:


----------



## neaguionutu

A 2 - Cernavoda - Medgidia 14 -15.07.2012

Road structure

















































Viaduct 1










Viaduct 2










Source


----------



## neaguionutu

The user @danutzu_2910 we have pictures of the portion A 4 - DN3 intersection with the intersection DN 2 A Ovidiu.


Si cum spuneam, va prezint niste poze de pe A4, sectorul de la int cu DN3 spre Ovidiu.








Shot at 2012-07-15








Shot at 2012-07-15








Shot at 2012-07-15








Shot at 2012-07-15








Shot at 2012-07-15








Shot at 2012-07-15

Apreciati daca se va putea circula pe 20.07...


----------



## Le Clerk

neaguionutu said:


> A 2 - Cernavoda - Medgidia 14 -15.07.2012
> 
> Road structure
> Source


You drove the entire section on half-profile ?


----------



## neaguionutu

@Le Clerk, i never got half the profile section Cernavoda - Medgidia. I took pictures of the http://a2cernavodamedgidia.ro/ for information .


----------



## vchira

Edward395 said:


> It is generally very hard to find pics of Romanian motorways, but i found some on the Polish subforum. Dziękuję Polska!


if you browse this thread you will find a lot of pics of Romanian motorways. If you want something specific, just ask for it hier... your wish is our command


----------



## Le Clerk

55 km of A3 (Bucharest-Ploiesti) will be opened tomorrow
Also, 20.5 km of A2 (Cernavoda-Medgidia) will be opened tomorrow on half-profile
31 km of A2 (Medgidia-Constanta) will be opened tomorrow


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If I'm correct A2 Murfatlar - Constanta already opened last year. Will Medgidia - Murfatlar be full profile? Also; will A4 around Constanta open to traffic as well?


----------



## Tepes

^^ Yes, eventually it will be full profile when fully completed, but for now it's just opening as half-profile, to alleviate the summer traffic to the sea.


----------



## ke

ChrisZwolle said:


> If I'm correct A2 Murfatlar - Constanta already opened last year. Will Medgidia - Murfatlar be full profile? Also; will A4 around Constanta open to traffic as well?


Yes, Medgidia - Murfatlar will be full profile. Cernavoda - Medgidia (Valea Dacilor) will be half profile until the end of this year. I believe A4 will also be open from Ovidiu to Agigea but I'm not 100% sure. Let's wait a couple more hours and see exactly what's this about.


LE: I read in some papers that A4 segment between DN3 and Ovidiu will be open today. So we have: 

Bucharest - Ploiesti (A3) : 55.500km - full profile
Cernavoda - Medgidia (A2) : 20.491km - half profile
Medgidia - Murfatlar (A2) : 16.350km - full profile
DN3 - Ovidiu (A4) : ~11km - full profile

So, it's over 100km for today


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ 103 km to be more exact. 

There will probably be a few more openings this year on A1.


----------



## mman2012

Question: was A4 opened today from Ovidiu to A3 (the missing section?). Does Constanta have the full Ring now?


----------



## Le Clerk

Pictures of A3 opened today - entru from Bucharest ring:



amst said:


> A3 (dus-intros)








amst said:


>


----------



## Le Clerk

Exit from A3 into Ploiesti ring:



amst said:


>


----------



## Mr. America

Can someone post a map showing which motorways are u/c now?


----------



## Night Fury

Yes.








Bucharest - Nădlac > HU

























Bucharest - Borş > HU


















Legend
dashed line = U/C
full line = existing/completed
rest = planned


----------



## cinxxx

^^nice map with German names of towns


----------



## Bogdy

The romanian motorway network has reached 502 km, so far. Am I right?


----------



## Night Fury

Yup, that's right.


----------



## sallae2

Night Fury said:


> dashed line = U/C
> full line = planned
> rest = existing


Isn't it?

dashed line = U/C
full line = existing / completed
rest = planned


----------



## Mr. America

Thank you very much kay:


----------



## Night Fury

Oops, I messed them up. Fixed.


----------



## bogdymol

*A1 Deva - Orastie u/c motorway:*



claudiu_ne2000 said:


>


^^ :cheers: Claudiu

More pics here.


----------



## mman2012

bogdymol said:


> *A1 Deva - Orastie u/c motorway:*
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ :cheers: Claudiu
> 
> More pics here.


exceptionale poze


----------



## Le Clerk

A4 vids - newly opened section north of Constanta:




alexutzzzz said:


> Iata si filmuletele promise:
> 
> Urcarea dinspre Constanta spre Ovidiu. Toti aici se vede limitarea de 80 km/h:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primul nod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un pod finalizat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Din pacate nu am mai avut memorie libera sa filmez si nodul de la ovidiu dar vi l-am descris ieri.


----------



## Le Clerk

And updated map of motorways in Romania




Skynick said:


> situatia
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Total lenght of motorway network: 503 km.


----------



## Bzyq_74

Hi guys.
Can you provide information on sections of highways that are still open in 2012 and in 2013?
I mean the length of the sections and opening date (approximate date of opening)

2012:
A1 - part to HU border
A1 - near Timishoara
A1 - by-pass of Deva

2013:
A1 - east of Lugoj
A1 - connection Deva-Sibiu
A2 - near Oradea

or where this information can be found

Greets


----------



## jarekles

Bzyq_74 said:


> 2012:
> A1 - part to HU border
> A1 - near Timishoara
> A1 - by-pass of Deva
> 
> 2013:
> A1 - east of Lugoj
> A1 - connection Deva-Sibiu
> A2 - near Oradea
> 
> 
> Greets


near Oradea is A3


----------



## Le Clerk

(A1) Deva-Orastie 32 km will be opened in Oct this year

(A1) Timisoara-Lugoj (lot 1) 10 km will be possibly opened later this year too


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> (A1) Deva-Orastie 32 km will be opened in Oct this year


This section went U/C in April 2011, if I'm correct. I hope the quality of the works don't suffer from this exceptional construction speed.


----------



## Night Fury

This isn't exceptional, it's the normal construction speed for such an important and vital project.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

1,5 years for a new motorway is substantially faster than just about any project in Europe.


----------



## Night Fury

1.5 years for only 32 Km of motorway is a decent time if you ask me, it's hardly exceptional especially when you think this project is absolutely vital to the transport industry and even the economy of Romania. Other European countries have a more developed motorway network, thus not having a reason to rush things up.

They accelerated the the construction process because the Government applied some sanctions for delays recently (in the case of A3 and A2), and they too were probably behind schedule.


----------



## Bogdy

Le Clerk said:


> (A1) Deva-Orastie 32 km will be opened in Oct this year


Afaik, this year will be open just Orastie Simeria section, and because of working to the bridge over Mures river between Simeria and Deva this section would be open to the beggining of 2013.So in Oct will be open just 15 km (Orastie Simeria) and next 17 km (Simeria Deva) in 2013.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Night Fury said:


> 1.5 years for only 32 Km of motorway is a decent time if you ask me, it's hardly exceptional especially when you think this project is absolutely vital to the transport industry and even the economy of Romania.


Whether this motorway is important or not, is irrelevant. If you say that 1.5 years of construction for a 32-kilometer motorway section "not being exceptional" tells me you don't know much about highway construction. 

Even in China they don't build motorways this fast, in fact virtually all motorways require at least 2 - 2.5 years of construction, often longer.


----------



## gmacruyff

How long, would it now take, to drive from Bucharest to Brasov?


----------



## tazzmaniadodo

I just made a video on *the new motorway between Bucuresti and Ploiesti* opened yesterday. 
The video is 2,5x speed.


----------



## Night Fury

ChrisZwolle said:


> Whether this motorway is important or not, is irrelevant. If you say that 1.5 years of construction for a 32-kilometer motorway section "not being exceptional" tells me you don't know much about highway construction.
> 
> Even in China they don't build motorways this fast, in fact virtually all motorways require at least 2 - 2.5 years of construction, often longer.


Well, I said 'if you ask me', meaning that's simply a decent time in my opinion. Yes, I don't know much about motorway construction, I'm not an expert, I never said I was. I'm actually surprised that 1.5 years is an exceptional time for only 32 Km, and that being built at one of the highest prices of construction per motorway Km in Europe.


----------



## vchira

Night Fury said:


> and that being built at one of the highest prices of construction per motorway Km in Europe.


say what? in 2008 Germany according to a report from Politmagazin, the average construction costs per km was 11,8 Million Euros...with a total cost of 26 Mio/Km (11,8 Mio. Baukosten, 9,5 Mio. € Bürokratie, 5 Mio. € Gutachten).

In Austria for example A5 will bu built with something like 13Mio./Km!

http://www.asfinag.at/strassennetz/...ArticlesDevelopment_INSTANCE_7vB9_version=1.0


----------



## Night Fury

That's why I didn't say *the* highest. The cost per Km in Romania is very high considering our relatively flat terrain. It's not the highest, but it's up there. I have one practical example, how many motorway tunnels do you have in Austria? Romania has 0.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are motorways constructed for € 100 million per kilometer in Europe.


----------



## Night Fury

ChrisZwolle said:


> There are motorways constructed for € 100 million per kilometer in Europe.


Regular motorways built on flat terrain or the ones that are built in mountain areas? Don't get me wrong, I think a higher price is justified in certain conditions.


----------



## albiman

^^

As I understand the new interchange will be in the red circle. May I ask you then where is the existing highway going (blue arrow)?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Helsinki


----------



## albiman

I did not find any plan to connect it to Hungarian border even from Hungarian site any connection.


----------



## Bogdy

Oradea


----------



## roata

albiman said:


> ^^
> 
> As I understand the new interchange will be in the red circle. May I ask you then where is the existing highway going (blue narrow)?


A future expressway between Arad and Oradea, linking A1 to A3


----------



## _DAC_

@albiman

From the blue arrow will start in the future (far future) an express road to Oradea. 

Helsinki. Very funny! :rofl:


----------



## albiman

Thanks guys


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Helsinki


 You know Chris ... that's going to make tabloid title in Romania: "The motorway to Finland!". It's a Romanian joke. :lol:


----------



## iuli

A1 Timisoara - Lugoj Part 1



iuli said:


> Incep sa apara panourile fonoabsorbante de langa Giarmata
> 
> 
> Picture 001_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 002_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 003_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 004_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Pasajul de la Giarmata
> 
> 
> Picture 005_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Picture 006_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 007_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 009_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 010_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Podet
> 
> 
> Picture 011_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 012_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 013_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 015_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​


​


----------



## iuli

A1 Timisoara - Lugoj Part 2



iuli said:


> Se toarna stratul de uzura
> 
> 
> Picture 016_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 017_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 018_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Cand ENEL-ul nu-si face treaba, muncitorii improvizeaza
> 
> 
> Picture 019_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 020_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 021_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Borduri si santuri pentru apa
> 
> 
> Picture 022_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 023_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 024_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 025_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 026_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 027_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 028_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 029_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> Picture 030_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​


----------



## iuli

A1 Timisoara - Lugoj Part 3



iuli said:


> Km 51
> 
> 
> Picture 031_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 032_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 033_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 034_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​Canal de drenaj central
> 
> 
> Picture 035_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 036_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 037_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Podetele "gemene"
> 
> 
> Picture 038_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 039_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 040_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 041_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 042_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 043_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 044_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 045_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 046_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 047_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 048_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 049_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Urmariti solutia adoptata pentru a reduce acele hopuri care se formeaza la inceput la capetii de pod. In fotoreportajul anterior se vede cum s-a inceput si cum arata acum dupa aproape o luna.


----------



## iuli

A1 Timisoara - Lugoj Part 4



iuli said:


> Nodul de la Remetea Mare
> 
> 
> Picture 050_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 051_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Pasajul DN6 peste CF de la Remetea vazut de la nodul autostrazii
> 
> 
> Picture 052_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Breteaua dinspre nord
> 
> 
> Picture 053_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 054_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 055_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 056_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Spre Lugoj. In dreapta breteaua spre DN6
> 
> 
> Picture 057_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 058_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 059_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 060_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Spre Timisoara
> 
> 
> Picture 061_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Pasaj DC Remetea Mare - Ianova
> 
> 
> Picture 062_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 063_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 064_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 066_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 065_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 067_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 069_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 070_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 068_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 071_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> De la compactor incepe drumul comunal, se vede?
> 
> 
> Picture 072_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 073_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Pasaj DC peste autostrada Giarmata - Ianova (practic singura legatura a localitatii cu restul lumii, pana nu se termina pasajul complet nu poate fi deschisa autostrada)
> 
> 
> Picture 074_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 075_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 076_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 077_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Se vad podetele "gemene" in fundal
> 
> 
> Picture 078_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 079_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 080_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​


----------



## iuli

A1 Timisoara - Lugoj Part 5



iuli said:


> Si pentru ca cei la UMB ne prezinta mereu premiere va arat si voua o premiera: *primul spatiu de servicii care va fi gata in momentul inaugurarii autostrazii!!!*
> 
> 
> Picture 081_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 082_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 083_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 084_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 085_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 086_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 087_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 089_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 090_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 091_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 092_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 093_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 094_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Si aici se termina povestea noastra
> 
> 
> Picture 095_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 096_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​


----------



## bogdymol

Some pics of the *A1 u/c motorway between Deva and Sibiu*:


Pod Mures Simeria (Deva-Orastie) by bogdymol, on Flickr


A1 la vest de Orastie by bogdymol, on Flickr


Orastie-Sibiu lot 1 by bogdymol, on Flickr


Grinzi pregatite pe A1 la vest de Orastie by bogdymol, on Flickr


A1 la vest de Orastie by bogdymol, on Flickr


A1 la vest de Orastie by bogdymol, on Flickr


Statie Strabag by bogdymol, on Flickr


Descarcare arheologica lot 1 Orastie-Sibiu by bogdymol, on Flickr


Descarcare arheologica lot 1 Orastie-Sibiu by bogdymol, on Flickr


----------



## bogdymol

A1 intre Orastie si Sebes by bogdymol, on Flickr


A1 intre Orastie si Sebes by bogdymol, on Flickr


A1 intre Orastie si Sebes by bogdymol, on Flickr


Debleu pe A1 intre Orastie si Sebes by bogdymol, on Flickr


Circulatie deviata pe DN7 pentru lucrari la A1 by bogdymol, on Flickr


A1 intre Orastie si Sebes by bogdymol, on Flickr

*Bonus:*


de mână cu gogu' by bogdymol, on Flickr


2 tălpi by bogdymol, on Flickr


Coloana la intrarea in Sebes dinspre Deva by bogdymol, on Flickr


Coloana la intrarea in Sebes dinspre Deva by bogdymol, on Flickr


Intrarea in Sebes dinspre Deva by bogdymol, on Flickr

It took me 1h30m to pass Sebes because of congestion...


----------



## bogdymol

Viitor sens giratoriu Sebes-est by bogdymol, on Flickr


Viitor sens giratoriu Sebes-est by bogdymol, on Flickr


A1 vazut de pe DN1/DN7 Sebes-Sibiu by bogdymol, on Flickr


A1 vazut de pe DN1/DN7 Sebes-Sibiu by bogdymol, on Flickr


A1 vazut de pe DN1/DN7 Sebes-Sibiu by bogdymol, on Flickr


Viaduct Săcel by bogdymol, on Flickr


Viaduct Săcel by bogdymol, on Flickr


Viaduct Săcel by bogdymol, on Flickr


Viaduct Săcel by bogdymol, on Flickr


Viaduct Săcel (spre Sibiu) by bogdymol, on Flickr


Viitor sens giratoriu pe DN1/DN7 intre Săcel si Cristian by bogdymol, on Flickr


A1 langa Cristian by bogdymol, on Flickr


Vedere spre vest din sensul giratoriu centura Sibiu by bogdymol, on Flickr


----------



## bogdymol

*Aciliu Viaduct* is :eek2: :eek2:


Viaduct Aciliu by bogdymol, on Flickr


Viaduct Aciliu by bogdymol, on Flickr


Viaduct Aciliu by bogdymol, on Flickr


Viaduct Aciliu by bogdymol, on Flickr


Viaduct Aciliu by bogdymol, on Flickr


Viaduct Aciliu by bogdymol, on Flickr


Viaduct Aciliu by bogdymol, on Flickr


Viaduct Aciliu by bogdymol, on Flickr


----------



## bogdymol

*A1 Sibiu bypass*:


A1 Centura Sibiu by bogdymol, on Flickr


A1 Centura Sibiu by bogdymol, on Flickr


A1 Centura Sibiu by bogdymol, on Flickr


A1 Centura Sibiu by bogdymol, on Flickr


A1 Centura Sibiu by bogdymol, on Flickr


A1 Centura Sibiu by bogdymol, on Flickr


----------



## Night Fury

bogdymol said:


> *Aciliu Viaduct* is :eek2: :eek2:


porn! :drool:


----------



## svt11

Do you have some problems with roughness on the new roads? Because in Bulgaria we have, unfortunately manyhno:, but still new parts from Trakia motorway are better than the old.


----------



## MirceaValahRO

svt11 said:


> Do you have some problems with roughness on the new roads? Because in Bulgaria we have, unfortunately manyhno:, but still new parts from Trakia motorway are better than the old.


no , Dacian motorways are tested with a glass of water in the car, on the dasboard  really. and the last prime minister Boc came out with his shirt dry.


----------



## Tepes

^^Umm... Trakya is actually the name of the motorway he was referring to as being rough... So, no need to use obscure historical names that others might find confusing or not get.


----------



## Le Clerk

iuli said:


> A1 Timisoara - Lugoj Part 5


I guess these pictures are from LOT 1 which is supposed to be opened by the end of the year?


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> *Bonus:*
> 
> 
> de mână cu gogu' by bogdymol, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2 tălpi by bogdymol, on Flickr



Awesome motorway pics man! :lol::cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

Deva-Orastie works. The author of the pictures says the contractor hopes to open the entire section (32.5 km) by end of this year on half-profile. Let's see .....





Adrian! said:


> A1 Deva-Orastie km 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PODUL 21 ULTIMUL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PODUL 21 vazut de jos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …in dreapta Muresul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podul 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dupa podul 20 se vad Muntii Metaliferi (Certej, Hondol, Sacaramb al doilea cel mai mare zacamant de aur din Europa, dupa Rosia Montana, se afla aici)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dupa Podul 20 in dreapta orasul Deva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podul 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intre Podul 19 si 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constructia canalului de ape pluviale, cam invechita tehnologia in comparative cu celelalte tronsoane…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podul 17, peste Podul 18 am sarit, am uitat de el , era asfaltul prea bun 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intre podul 17 si 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podul 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dupa podul 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In concluzie pe tronsonul Strabag, de la iesirea de pe Autostrada de la Simeria Veche unde este constructia nr 13(aceasta apartine de Straco) si pana la aprox. km 30 unde este Podul 21 , in mare au cam incheiat cu terasamentele, singurul terasament mai este de la km 30- la km 32 si sa incheie iesirile de serviciu la unele poduri cum este in poza de mai jos de la Podul 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Constructorul doreste ca incepand cu sfarsitul lui octombrie sa dea in folosinta un sens de mers de la Deva la Orastie (nu stiu daca nodul de la Simeria Veche va fi dat in folosinta pana atunci)
> P.P.S.S. Sunt slabe sperante sa inceapa anul aceasta proiectarea la tronsonul Deva-Lugoj susre neoficiale (mai ales ca din decembrie au obtinut acordul FMI sa mareasca salariile cu 7%)


----------



## Le Clerk

Aciliu Viaduct again:




anacronox said:


> viaductul de la Aciliu
> ==============
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> organizare de santier la capatul dinspre Sibiu la capatul viaductului de la Aciliu
> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonusul - primul strat de asfalt pe zona de langa viaduct
> =======================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viaductul de la Sacel
> ==============


----------



## Groningen NL

Le Clerk said:


> Awesome motorway pics man! :lol::cheers:


Why would you put your pants all the way down :lol:


----------



## cinxxx

Groningen NL said:


> Why would you put your pants all the way down :lol:


Maybe the pants were to tight :lol:


----------



## Le Clerk

First vid of A3 (Suplacu-Bors/HU border) - pretty dissapointing - only a bit of earthworks there as the contract was suspended since last year AFAIK:


----------



## Le Clerk

I'll post here a few pics of TransBucegi road - another recently built alpine road (3rd transalpine road currently) at over 2.000 m high:













A small part of the road loooks like this and one needs a capable off-roader to go there. The "road" will stay like that on that section because it is part of a protected natural parc:


----------



## Le Clerk

Works on Timisoara-Lugoj motorway (part of A1) LOT 1 (10 km) - looks ready for opening later this year:




MNU said:


> Cateva poze de pe Timisoara-Lugoj lot 1.
> 
> Primele sint din zona pasajului de pe DC62 Remetea Mare - Ianova...
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/dscn0555pz.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/98/dscn0556u.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/dscn0557sy.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/dscn0558c.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/dscn0559q.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/dscn0560z.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
> 
> ... si alte cateva la capatul de langa nodul Giarmata.
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/dscn0561fs.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/dscn0562cl.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/dscn0563n.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Le Clerk

Aciliu viaduct works on A1 (near Sibiu):




boer_escu said:


> Imagini de astăzi de pe lotul 3 al Orăștie-Sibiu, capătul dinspre Sibiu al viaductului de la Aciliu.
> 
> Spre viaduct:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-15
> 
> Spre Sibiu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-15
> 
> Bonus, viaductul de la Aciliu așa cum se vede din buza dealului unde va fi tunel sau debleu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-





boer_escu said:


> Sfârșitul lotului 3 al celor de la Impregilo(nodul Săliște):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-15
> Idem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-15
> Prima grindă a viaductului de la Aciliu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-15
> Intersecția cu DJ106G (lângă Apoldu de Jos):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-15
> Idem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-15
> Undeva între Apoldu de Jos și Amnaș (practic sunt următorii km de după viaductul de la Aciliu spre Sebeș, porțiunea ce nu e vizibilă din DN):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-15
> Idem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-15
> Idem (și aici a fost / este / mai este ceva de lucru!!!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-15
> Idem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-15
> Iată că am reușit să postez și pozele de pe lotul 3… lotul 4 urmează mâine.


----------



## Strzala

Daia - Bucuresti 13.08.2012:
















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPowLajrxMw


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Thank you! We don't get many reports from that section. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

A few more pictures from Orastie-Sibiu works:




boer_escu said:


> Revin cu continuarea imaginilor de ieri, de data asta cu lotul 4 al celor de la Astaldi.
> S-a realizat deja sensul giratoriu de la baza hulei Săcelului, după ieșirea din Cristian spre Sebeș:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-16
> Aproximativ aici vor începe viaductele gemene dinspre Cristian (porțiunea neatacată încă de Astaldi):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-16
> Viaductele gemene in preajma viitorului tunel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-16
> Aproximativ în zona viitorului tunel (scuze de copac… cred ca am făcut poza din mersul mașinii, altfel nu-mi explic nici eu…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-16
> Zona dinainte de tunel, înspre Sibiu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-16
> Idem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-16
> Viaductele gemene în partea dinspre Sebeș:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-16
> Idem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-16
> Supratraversarea autostrăzii de DJ către Mag și pasajul peste calea ferată Sibiu-Sebeș
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-16
> Ușor, în zare, viaductul răsărea…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-16
> La nodul Săliște, pasajul peste calea ferată:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-16
> Începutul lotului 4 la Săliște:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By boer_escu at 2012-08-16





boer_escu said:


> Asa este, se vede mai bine în această imagine:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Capt.Vimes

Strzala said:


> Daia - Bucuresti 13.08.2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPowLajrxMw


Just a small note: the video doens't end at point B on the map, but on the intersection of the Buchurest ring road (centura) and DN6.


----------



## Strzala

^^It's only the effect of map outzooming:

https://maps.google.pl/maps?saddr=D...;FTmfpAId0vqNAQ&t=h&mra=dme&mrsp=1&sz=15&z=13

Can You show me on the google map where this video ends:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HJvHYujXlM

?


----------



## pistacik

It is different country, but never mind. It ends here, point B:

https://maps.google.pl/maps?saddr=A...FfGckwIdOEylAQ&t=h&mra=mift&mrsp=1&sz=16&z=16


----------



## bogdymol

New bridge over Mures river in Pecica, Arad county is currently u/c.










Rest of the pictures are here.


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 overpass over the Bucharest ring U/C:




CornelB said:


> Se pare ca in zilele ce urmeaza, se vor monta grinzile supratraversarii A3 peste CB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deasemenea, se asfalta si breteaua de iesire din A3 in CB in directie Tunari:



The A3 section in between the ring and the city proper (about 7 km) is also U/C.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What about rest areas? Are there any along new motorways with a toilet and gas station?


----------



## iuli

Part 4



iuli said:


> Picture 061_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 062_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Pasajul aproape finalizat peste autostrada:
> 
> 
> Picture 063_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Spre Remetea Mare:
> 
> 
> Picture 066_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 065_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Si spre Timisoara:
> 
> 
> Picture 067_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 068_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 069_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 070_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 071_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 072_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 073_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Spre Timisoara:
> 
> 
> Picture 074_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Spre Remetea Mare. In departare se vede nodul:
> 
> 
> Picture 075_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​


----------



## iuli

Part 5



iuli said:


> Ultimul pasaj inainte de nod:
> 
> 
> Picture 076_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Observati imbinarile cu asfaltul facute cu o smoala pentru a nu exista infiltratii de apa pe sub asfalt:
> 
> 
> Picture 077_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 078_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 079_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 080_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Nodul de la Remetea Mare:
> 
> 
> Picture 081_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 082_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 083_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Aici se termina lotul 1:
> 
> 
> Picture 084_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 085_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 086_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Legatura cu DN6:
> 
> 
> Picture 087_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 088_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 089_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​
> Pasajul peste CF de la Remetea mare (DN6) in fundal, plan apropiat breteaua spre drumul de legatura cu DN6 a A1:
> 
> 
> Picture 090_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 091_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 092_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​


----------



## iuli

ChrisZwolle said:


> What about rest areas? Are there any along new motorways with a toilet and gas station?


First will be only parking and toilets on this section. This is how it looks on 7th of august:


Picture 081_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr


Picture 085_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr


Picture 087_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr


Picture 094_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr

And you can see the one on the way to Timisoara on the far where is the crane:


Picture 052_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr

An the one from the pictures above on the left side:


Picture 051_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr


----------



## iuli

Part 6:



iuli said:


> Podetele gemene:
> 
> 
> Picture 094_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 095_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 096_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 097_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 098_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 099_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 100_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 101_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 102_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 103_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 104_resize by blue_taty, on Flickr​


----------



## Le Clerk

Yesterday CNADNR signed the contract for works for the expansion of Bucharest Ring to 2x2 for the remaining sections connecting A1 and A2. Thus A1, A2, and A3 will all be connected to Bucharest Ring on a continuos 2x2 section. :cheers:

Works will take 1.5 years to be completed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It appears that it's only the DN2 > A2 section. Not the whole northern beltway (which is partially already 2x2). You can't expect that for € 42 million anyway.


----------



## Le Clerk

No, works will be on both remaining sections for conection with A1 and A2: A1-DN 7 and DN 2-A2. Yes, half of the northern belt is already at 2x2. :cheers:

http://www.cnadnr.ro/docs/comunicate/semnare contract centura bucuresti, sector DN2-A2.pdf


----------



## ChrisZwolle

My Romanian is not very good, but;

"investii „Modernizareacenturii rutiere a Municipiului Bucuresti între A1 - DN 7 si DN 2 – A2, lot 2: Sector DN 2 (km 12+300) - A2 (km 23+750)”."

Why do they emphasize lot 2 and don't mention another lot for A1 - DN7? € 43 million sounds right for 11 kilometers, but not much more (€ 3.9 million/km).


----------



## Le Clerk

The press release refers to both sections, even though mention of lenght is made for only one section DN2-A2.


----------



## medicu' de garda

Le Clerk, please stop missinforming people! Even the press release clearly states that the contract that was signed is for the section between DN2 and A2. Anyway, AFAIK the section A1-DN7 was already signed, but they don't have money to start anything just yet (especially with the recent 250 mil EURO cut from the Ministry of Transport), so we're still far from seeing any works done.


----------



## Le Clerk

WTF man!? The release mentions clearly that they signed yesterday the design/build agreement for the sections A1-DN7 and DN2-A2. :nuts:



> Compania NaŃională de Autostrăzi şi Drumuri NaŃionale din România a semnat ieri, 20.08.2012, contractul „Întocmirea fazelor de proiectare Proiect Tehnic şi Detalii de ExecuŃie, asistenŃă tehnică şi execuŃie lucrări pentru obiectivul de investiŃii Modernizarea centurii rutiere a
> Municipiului Bucureşti între A1-DN 7 şi DN 2-A2, Lot 2: Sector DN2 (km 12+300) – A2 (km 23+750)”.


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Read again, this time you quoted in Romanian. The entire project is called "Modernizarea centurii rutiere a Municipiului Bucureşti între A1-DN 7 şi DN 2-A2", and the contract was signed for *Lot 2*: Sector DN2 (km 12+300) – A2 (km 23+750)”.
@*ChrisZwolle*: As you see, your Romanian is excellent.


----------



## Le Clerk

That's a twisted way of wording the statement. Anyway, now I get what you say.


----------



## and802

^^ what a pity ...
... Lec Clerk, how could it happen ?


----------



## Le Clerk

Still butthurt?


----------



## and802

^^nice words. actually they reflect the quality of your information.


----------



## Le Clerk

You are not interested in the information I post here, so please spare us of your false concerns. If you do not like the quality of my personal information, don't read it. It's very simple. :dunno:


----------



## and802

Le Clerk, you are wrong, I am very concerned about the information posted here. I have been following Romanian Motorways for last 3 years and I can hardly remember you as a reliable source of information.

do you want me to quote some of your "reliable" information ? like 2000 km of new motorways till 2020 in time of worldwide economy crisis

I wonder who do you mean by "us" in your last post, because I think some Romanian people who really care about this thread and information posted here are not 100% happy you are active here.

as I told you two years ago: "first think then post". 
your activity here do not speed up the building process of Romanian motorways, but definately some foreigners can get the feeling Romanians live in the clouds. if this is your target then you do it well


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> Le Clerk, you are wrong, I am very concerned about the information posted here. I have been following Romanian Motorways for last 3 years and I can hardly remember you as a reliable source of information.
> 
> *do you want me to quote some of your "reliable" information ? like 2000 km of new motorways till 2020 in time of worldwide economy crisis
> 
> I wonder who do you mean by "us" in your last post, because I think some Romanian people who really care about this thread and information posted here are not 100% happy you are active here.
> 
> as I told you two years ago: "first think then post".
> your activity here do not speed up the building process of Romanian motorways, but definately some foreigners can get the feeling Romanians live in the clouds. if this is your target then you do it well*


^^ You only seem to be interested in what I am doing and stalking me. Again, please don't read, it's simple.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

But doesn't this mean the EU funding is less because the population in Romania is lower than before? That may actually cost you guys much more than a new census.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> But doesn't this mean the EU funding is less because the population in Romania is lower than before? That may actually cost you guys much more than a new census.


Bingo! And that is because the current parties in power (the left) called on the population not to submit to the census! And I am not kidding! That is why this census is a failure and doesn't catch all the population, because a large part of the political spectrum called on the people to boicott the census, which led to a huge discrepancy between facts and results of the referendum. It is estimated by the best sociologists in this country that at least 1.5 million people were not caught under the census.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How can you boycott a census? It should be mandatory.

Anyway, the Netherlands doesn't hold censuses, we have a continuously up-to-date "grand municipal base administration" where everyone is accounted for. That means it's possible to check the exact amount of inhabitants at every day or time of the year.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> How can you boycott a census? It should be mandatory.


Well, to run a census, civil servants need to go through every home and ask people questions, various questions. Many people simply refused to open the door to these civil servants because they were told so by some political parties. 

In addition, the time for the census was very short. They came to my home 3 times, left me a note, but I (and my family) was never home. We were not counted. And that hapenned to many acquaintances and neighbours. For ex, according to the census, Bucharest dropped in population for ex by 25% which is impossible, because the citiy's population actually grew over time, and the city grew quite significantly in size and number of dwellings. It was a mess which will hopefuly be corrected in 10 years from now.


----------



## danielstan

Well, I have another opinion:
- I agree the census was poorly organized, but I feel the 1.5 million Romanians not counted is exagerated (I admit I read this kind of estimation in newspapaers, but no proof or clues for it)

We also know all censuses in Romania are far from accurate at least for the Roma (gipsy) population:
- the gipsies living in the countryside often lead a semi-nomadic life, many of them don't have identity card and do not register their children at birth (and birth is at home, not in hospital and home is sometimes a chariot or a poor house)

We also have internal migration of workforce to cities with higher salaries (Bucharest is the highest):
- usually these people are living in rented apartments and do not register their contract of rent to authorities (in order to not pay taxes) =>
as consequence they don't register Bucharest as secondary residence in their identity card.
Result:
- when the censor arrive at their legal domicile, they are not reported.

But the decrease of Romanian population is confirmed by the number of registered workers (which has fallen by at least 1 million from 2002 til now).
Of course, there are workers not registered (being paid illegally).

As I said earlier:
- many Bucharestans have moved near Bucharest where they built houses, 
but they work in Bucharest
What Bucharest lost as population, Ilfov county gained.


----------



## MirceaValahRO

Bucharestans ) that's a new word.
Am auzit-o si p-asta 

p.s. Bucharest should be known only as Bucuresti in english and any other languages , as now there are many confussions with Budapest for example.(acesta fiind cuvantul original si in maghiara)


----------



## Le Clerk

danielstan said:


> Well, I have another opinion:
> - I agree the census was poorly organized, but I feel the 1.5 million Romanians not counted is exagerated (I admit I read this kind of estimation in newspapaers, but no proof or clues for it)
> 
> We also know all censuses in Romania are far from accurate at least for the Roma (gipsy) population:
> - the gipsies living in the countryside often lead a semi-nomadic life, many of them don't have identity card and do not register their children at birth (and birth is at home, not in hospital and home is sometimes a chariot or a poor house)
> 
> We also have internal migration of workforce to cities with higher salaries (Bucharest is the highest):
> - usually these people are living in rented apartments and do not register their contract of rent to authorities (in order to not pay taxes) =>
> as consequence they don't register Bucharest as secondary residence in their identity card.
> Result:
> - when the censor arrive at their legal domicile, they are not reported.
> 
> But the decrease of Romanian population is confirmed by the number of registered workers (which has fallen by at least 1 million from 2002 til now).
> Of course, there are workers not registered (being paid illegally).
> 
> As I said earlier:
> - many Bucharestans have moved near Bucharest where they built houses,
> but they work in Bucharest
> What Bucharest lost as population, Ilfov county gained.


These are non-professional assessments of the census. The reality is that sociologists have rejected the census for valid, methodology-based reasons. If the rate of non-accounted people in my circle of friends and family and my neighbours is confirmed at the level of the country, then about 15-20% of the population was not counted, which is actually what the sociologists claim. Anyway, this is offtopic.


----------



## cinxxx

*A1 Sibiu - Orăştie, 31 August 2012*

Video made by eurocopter with contributions from members of the 2 forums mentioned below. The roadwork places are busy.



eurocopter said:


> Buna dimineata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inca un filmulet realizat din contributiile membrilor SSC si peundemerg.ro aduce vesti bune. Forfota mare pe toate loturile. :cheers:
> 
> Sambata frumoasa!


----------



## cinxxx

Meanwhile on A1 Sibiu bypass an 60 year old man with an old Dacia entered the motorway in the wrong direction, and then he thought he should left turn and an accident occurred. 

http://www.oradesibiu.ro/2012/08/30...vit-plin-alta-masina-trei-raniti-dusi-spital/


----------



## svt11

I see that Arad-Nadlac is ready on Google Maps. Can you post some pictures?


----------



## Night Fury

Sure, there you go:








Beautiful, ain't it?


----------



## cinxxx

It's not. Somebody seems to have decided to draw it earlier. The same for the other parts of A1


----------



## Le Clerk

Back on-topic. Some pictures taken by myself yesterday evening with the Aciliu viaduct and the earthworks near Sacel viaduct:


Aciliu Viaduct:


Sacel Viaduct with the horizontal profiles on:



mariansb said:


> viaductul Sacel



And the earthworks at the end of the viaduct, towards Sibiu:


----------



## Le Clerk

Thank You Chris for cleaning this mess! :cheers:

________________________________________________________

Back on-topic - a very cool video taken by one of our members of Sibiu-Orastie section of A1:


----------



## cinxxx

^^if you weren't so busy with your debates you would have seen I posted it 2 days ago


----------



## Le Clerk

Sorry, I don't follow every post here ... I was away for the weekend from any internet connection, and only today saw the vid on the Romanian forum.


----------



## cinxxx

Le Clerk said:


> Sorry, I don't follow every post here ... I was away for the weekend from any internet connection, and only today saw the vid on the Romanian forum.


That's OK, I was just teasing


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ :cheers:


Some seemingly good new for Romania for the coming EU budget 2014-2020:



> *Romania could be allotted up to EUR 47 bln during 2014-2020*
> SEPTEMBER 3RD, 2012 AT 9:00 PM
> 
> European Affairs State Secretary Razvan Cotovelea yesterday said that Romania could benefit during 2014-2020 from 40 to 47 bln euro. Cotovelea said that, late last week, he attended a meeting on allocation of non-redeemable funds during 2014-2020, with the 15 participating states reaching common ground on the issue at hand. The Ministry of European Affairs (MAEur) official also said that the European Council meeting this coming November will negotiate the final form of the European Union budget for the said interval, as well as the amount of non-returnable funds Romania will receive. “We are optimistic, as we also had been until 2009,” Razvan Cotovelea also said.


http://www.nineoclock.ro/romania-could-be-allotted-up-to-eur-47-bln-during-2014-2020/



The amount is almost double Romania had during 2007-2013. Hopefully, we'll get double the amount of investments in infrastructure too, as all the EU money allotted during 2007-2013 were already committed on various infrastructure contracts. This means, in theory, Romania could work on Sibiu-Pitesti and another corridor (CIV south or CIX or A3) at the same time.


----------



## and802

this very interesting...

but if you read it you will understand this message means nothing. a state secretary of one of Romanian Ministry has nothing to do with dealing with EU budget. I believe it is known for everybody. so if somebody tells you anything about what he/she cannot control, how to treat it ? 

-as some good news 
-no news at all
-publisher is crazy


and since holidays are over and 9/12 is a big day for all parites in Romania, I believe we all understand this is just a promised very tasty but never-seen-yet cake for election. decisions are taken in Brussels not in Bucuresti. 

spiderman, once you publish EU commisioner statement without words: "would", "could", "might", "should" this will be definately good news. all others is just a crap.


----------



## metacatfry

The EU Commission is not the body that decides the overall size and allocation of the structural funds, it is the European Council. And details of what the Council decides is usually hashed out by meetings of junior ministers from the member states.


----------



## and802

^^^ my. bad you are right. no commsioners. council.


----------



## mcarling

metacatfry said:


> The EU Commission is not the body that decides the overall size and allocation of the structural funds, it is the European Council.


No, the organ which you describe is the Council of the European Union. The European Council is a different EU organ.


----------



## metacatfry

The one I had in mind was the one with that dude mister Rompuy. That's the European Council. It consists of all the top dogs from member states i.e. presidents or prime ministers. (heads of state/heads of government). 
You are right there is also the eerily similar Council of the European Union, meetings of which consists of ministers from member states of specific areas.
But Still, I think, I THINK, I have it right when I meant 'The European Concil'.
Here's their homepage:http://www.european-council.europa.eu/the-institution?lang=en
And here's the Council of the European Union:http://www.consilium.europa.eu/council?lang=en

No, not similar at all :banana:


----------



## mcarling

^^
See Articles 15 and 16 TEU (Lisbon). The European Council has no budgetary powers. The Council of the European Union does have budgetary powers (together with the European Parliament).


----------



## metacatfry

Doesn't that just mean that whatever program or agreement is produced by the European Council has to be agreed to by parliament? In that sense you could say the parliament is the body that makes decisions about the cohesion funding. I will however defer to you if you feel confident because I sure as hell don't!


----------



## mcarling

metacatfry said:


> Doesn't that just mean that whatever program or agreement is produced by the European Council has to be agreed to by parliament? In that sense you could say the parliament is the body that makes decisions about the cohesion funding.


No, most of what the European Council does is to decide political questions, like accession of new member states, amendment to the EU treaties, etc. Nowadays accession does need to be approved by the EU Parliament.

The EU Parliament has been gaining power. How it works in practice is that the Commission comes up with a proposal and then the Council (of the EU, not the European Council) and the Parliament go back and forth on it. It used to be that the Parliament would just rubber stamp whatever was decided in the Council on budgetary questions, but that's not true anymore. If the Council agrees with all the details in the Commission's proposal, then I guess the Parliament would go along. However, if the Council changes anything in the Commission's proposal, then I would expect the Parliament to look closely at which variant they prefer and possibly stake out a position different from those of the Council and the Commission.



metacatfry said:


> I will however defer to you if you feel confident because I sure as hell don't!


One of the classes I teach is Introduction to EU Law, so I may sometimes be too confident.


----------



## metacatfry

Your description is how I understand things to be. And after browsing the homepages I linked I agree 'The Council of the European Union' is the decision makers about funding allocations from 2014, not 'The European Council'.
Nobody has mentioned that there also exist a different organization called 'The Council of Europe'! Not part of the EU organization though. Are we in Europe just not very imaginative or what?


----------



## mcarling

metacatfry said:


> Your description is how I understand things to be. And after browsing the homepages I linked I agree 'The Council of the European Union' is the decision makers about funding allocations from 2014, not 'The European Council'.
> Nobody has mentioned that there also exist a different organization called 'The Council of Europe'! Not part of the EU organization though. Are we in Europe just not very imaginative or what?


Years ago, I had an exam question which was something like: "Explain the differences in composition, selection, responsibilities, and procedures of the European Council, the Council of Europe, the European Union Council, and the Council of the European Union." Fortunately, I understood that the "European Union Council" was fictitious and added to make the question more challenging. :nuts:


----------



## iuli

A1 Timisoara - Lugoj lot 1
Pictures made yesterday, 10 days before deadline for opening.

http://iuliblue.blogspot.com/2012/09/a1-timisoara-lugoj-4092012-1.html

http://iuliblue.blogspot.com/2012/09/a1-timisoara-lugoj-4092012-2.html

http://iuliblue.blogspot.com/2012/09/a1-timisoara-lugoj-4092012-3.html

http://iuliblue.blogspot.com/2012/09/a1-timisoara-lugoj-4092012-4.html


----------



## crashu

http://www.zf.ro/special/santierele...arcau-bors-face-progrese-de-doar-0-3-10020841


----------



## Zagor666

I found this picture in the net,the dude who made this one claims that this was on the Transfaragas road :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> this very interesting...
> 
> but if you read it you will understand this message means nothing. a state secretary of one of Romanian Ministry has nothing to do with dealing with EU budget. I believe it is known for everybody. so if somebody tells you anything about what he/she cannot control, how to treat it ?
> 
> -as some good news
> -no news at all
> -publisher is crazy
> 
> 
> and since holidays are over and 9/12 is a big day for all parites in Romania, I believe we all understand this is just a promised very tasty but never-seen-yet cake for election. decisions are taken in Brussels not in Bucuresti.
> 
> spiderman, once you publish EU commisioner statement without words: "would", "could", "might", "should" this will be definately good news. all others is just a crap.


Fail!  One foreign word for you: "seemingly". :lol:

The bait has worked through well.  

PS: Still butthurt with me.


----------



## crashu

it looks like a romanian road.. but if you read the link to the picture you will see that the picture si probably taken near Sinaia (bearinsinaia.jpg)


----------



## and802

Le Clerk/spiderman,

at first a hint for you:
please mind your language, your words do not hurt my ego, but definately your words show what kind of language you speak. 

now about your bait. apparently I understood the foreign word, but again, too optimisitcally I assumed you would work it out. hmmm ... you did not. please do not spam this thread with your news. there is no point to publish/quote anything which do not reflect facts. you keep doing it, although 2 days ago you asked to clean the mess here, so I assumed (optimisitcally) you wanted to have it professional. anyway your inconsistency does overtime. not to mention you kept saying abot not replying to my posts...

but definately ask yourself (usualy it works the best if you stand in front of a mirror):

what is the purpose on my presence here ? 

a) if the answer is: to deliver news like "Godzilla aproaching Tokyo"

then please find a thread with disney cartoons like you did with a sipderman picture. btw the you made my day with the picture of siderman. a pity you quickly deleted it ... 

b) if the answer is do deliver facts and figures
then please stop writing here


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Why are you so obsessed with what LeClerk posts? Sounds scary.


----------



## Zagor666

crashu said:


> it looks like a romanian road.. but if you read the link to the picture you will see that the picture si probably taken near Sinaia (bearinsinaia.jpg)


But Sinaia is also in Romania,right?Nevermind where exactly it is,its a beautiful picture :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

Not many bears near Transagarasan. Most probably near Sinaia.


----------



## and802

ChrisZwolle said:


> Why are you so obsessed with what LeClerk posts? Sounds scary.


hmm, maybe I should not ?
I follow this thread quite carefully, because I am very interested in romanian infrastructure. 

now you may say I am not objective (at present porbably I am not), but could not meet any other user here who spread so much wrong/useless/not confirmed information. 

you see for last 15 years i have been running complex projects (not in motorway industry), as you know - better than I do - motorway construction is a tough job. 
now, just cross Le Clerk's picture of developing romanian motorways with reality then ... let me not finish.

you know there is a very harmful understanding of a blondie girl intellect. they are not clever, copy/paste data, forward without understanding, etc. and lately I have cought myself thinking LeCkerk is a blondie girl. does not input any real value but says a lot.

anyway, you are a boss here. I find your post as a public suggestion to stop it. I got it.


----------



## nenea_hartia

ChrisZwolle said:


> Why are you so obsessed with what LeClerk posts? Sounds scary.


I honestly must say that I'm nostalgic over good old times when tens of Romanian users were posting facts and pics over this thread. Now it is just a copy/paste waste of time. This could be done by a bot, Chris. Or you could simply post a link towards Romanian speaking threads. They are more reliable, because those users have actually seen those pieces of infrastructure they are posting.


----------



## and802

and that is the point. I am foreigner, I cannot go to romanian language thread, because I cannot understand it. people who are close to Romanian motorways are Romanians, not poles, dutch, or any other nation. they post in their own language, there is no need to express their thoughts/observation in english. 
so what happened they left ?

sometimes i compare it with polsih thread. there are many users there, different opinions, but generally no wrong/useless/fake information. if poles can do it (quite complicated nation with a lot of tenses) why not romanians ?

here the majority of "news" belongs to one guy who does not understand anything about the reality, does not remember his own opinions, but collects posts like airline miles (census ? why not, bear in sinaia ? why not)
chriszwolle - I believe - you should also keep an eye on the value of information posted here and somehow encourage other romanians to share information here.


----------



## roata

For those of you who are curious about the current status of the existing motorway network a fellow member from the Romanian forums, marius_ar, has recently filmed some of them.

The following set of videos includes all current operational motorway parts _except _A3:Luna-Gilau, A1:Bucuresti-Pitesti or A1:Arad-Timisoara.
*
A4:Constanta Bypass + A2: Constanta-Cernavoda*




*
A2: Cernavoda-Bucharest*





*A1: Sibiu Bypass*





*A3: Bucharest-Ploiesti*


----------



## lmendioroz

As a foreigner unable to speak romaneste I find pretty interesting and valuable the information posted by Le Clerk regarding infraestructures.

I don't understand why and802 enjoys to fill this thread with boring insults and offences. I think moderators should act at once.


----------



## eurocopter

lmendioroz said:


> As a foreigner unable to speak romaneste I find pretty interesting and valuable the information posted by Le Clerk regarding infraestructures.
> 
> I don't understand why and802 enjoys to fill this thread with boring insults and offences. I think moderators should act at once.


Generally LeClerk is overly optimistic and is distorting facts due to his own political views. In my experience the information posted by him is not always reliable, with the exception, as one of our colleagues already said above, of copy-pasted information from the romanian topics. 

On the other hand, it seems like later this year more than 50km of new motorway will be opened in Romania, which added to the already opened 120km will make a grand total of about 170km of new motorway becoming operational in 2012 which is not bad at all in my opinion. This would be an all time record for the motorway construction in Romania and a good result comparing it with the pace of motorway construction in the EU during deep crisis, even if the government announced serious cuts in the infrastructure sector due to budgetary restraints. 

The sections opened/to be opened this year are:

*A1 Arad bypass (12,5km) - June 2012* (opened half-profile in December 2011)
*A3 Bucharest Ring - Ploiesti (56km) - July 2012*
*A2 Cernavoda - Murfatlar (37km) - July 2012* (of which 20km are currently half-profile, section to be completed entirely by December this year)
*A4 Ovidiu - DN3 (11km) - July 2012*
*A1 Timisoara bypass (9,5km) - September 2012 *
*A1 Deva - Orastie (32km) - December 2012*
*A1 Arad - Pecica (12km) - December 2012*

*Total: 170,5km; Network total: 552,5*

In 2013 we should see completed the following sections of motorway:

*A1 Sibiu-Orastie (88km) - April-July 2013*
*A1 Lugoj-Deva lot I (27,5km) - April 2013* (+10km A1 -> Lugoj bypass link will also be a motorway)
*A1 Nadlac-Pecica (26km) - late 2013*
*A3 Bucharest Ring - Bucharest (6km) late 2013 or 2014*

*Total: 157,5km; Network total: 710*

Also, 106km of new motorway on A1 and A3 are currently tendering with the contracts to be signed sometime during the next weeks. Another 64km on A3 between Suplacu de Barcau and Bors (HU border) are under construction but the works are mostly abandoned while its date of completion remains a mistery. 

However, by 2015 an objective estimation would bring the total length of the Romanian motorway network around 920-950km. :cheers:


----------



## and802

this is good news.
what worries me - and i expressed it a long time ago - the future plans. we know that there was a nice piece of cake to eat (eu budget till 2013). how about 2015 onwards - do you guys have the plan ? 

I mean something like this: 
ok, we have got a plan with priorities and depending on a volume of eu financing we will make it happen. if so what are the priorities ?


what about a3 bors section why is it abandoned ?


----------



## eurocopter

and802 said:


> this is good news.
> what worries me - and i expressed it a long time ago - the future plans. we know that there was a nice piece of cake to eat (eu budget till 2013). how about 2015 onwards - do you guys have the plan ?
> 
> I mean something like this:
> ok, we have got a plan with priorities and depending on a volume of eu financing we will make it happen. if so what are the priorities ?
> 
> 
> what about a3 bors section why is it abandoned ?


First of all, A3 Bors section is abandoned due to lack of funds. It is somehow a low priority as well since there are very few chances to be connected with the rest of the A3 at least in the next 5 years.

I believe that after the completion of the motorway sections mentioned in my previous post, we will probably have four main priorities until 2020:

*A1 Sibiu-Pitesti*, 110km of very expensive motorway through mountains (this will be the last section of A1 to be built). There are talks to include it in the POS-T EU 2014-2020 financing period.

*A3 Oradea - Targu Mures* - included in TEN-T, about 150km not tendered yet.

*A? Lugoj - Craiova/Calafat* - will connect A1 with the newly built Vidin-Calafat bridge (BG border). Might be included in the 2014-2020 POS-T EU financing.

*A? Ploiesti-Buzau and Bacau bypass* - no financing prospect for this motorway unfortunately.

This would be a bit optimistic but extremely necessary evolution of the Romanian motorway network until 2020.


----------



## and802

eurocopter, many thanks for your info. i find it very reliable.


170 km for one year sounds incredible. next year sounds good too.
so from what you wrote A1 Sibiu-Pitesti & A3 Oradea - Targu Mures is rahter secured. altogether 260 km

now two A?s
A? Lugoj - Craiova/Calafat 
A? Ploiesti-Buzau and Bacau bypass (btw: looks like it is towards bacau gorges. if so: beautiful)

google says those two sections are roughly 300 km each

so to summarize:

2012-170, 2013-150, 2014-2020: 260 + 300 + 300
it gives us: 1180 km.

I thought of estimating an average cost for 1 km (and based on that estimate required budget), but because of mountainious aeras I guess it does not make much sense so i gave up.

anyway what you wrote your in last post in my eyes is a big challange. specially I am concerned (although you already admitted it is very optimistic) about 2014-2020. I do not mean eu budget, it is just a secondary thing in terms of world economic crisic.


anyway whatever we talk about here we must say this is a big step forward, just bring to your mind the situation as of 2008.


----------



## zol21

I think a prority till 2020 should be one more motorway: sebes-turda to conect A1 to A3...
Or at least an expressway


----------



## and802

yes, and about expressways, do you have any plans for them. or just motorways ? if a budget is an issue, then why not them


----------



## roata

^^
I believe our policy is that expressways are not "recommended" on the EU-financed routes, but rather on connections between these routes, where funding might be a bit more problematic.

For instance Craiova-Pitesti (connecting A1 and A?-CIV South), Sibiu-Fagaras (connecting A1 and A3) or Sebes-Turda (same) should be expressways.
From A1 to Lugoj, it should "technically" be a motorway, as it is part of CIV South. The route should be A1-Lugoj-Dr.Tr.Severin-Craiova-Calafat-Danube Bridge-Bulgaria.

The plans are on paper, but no significant progress has been made uso far.
There are more expressways planned, but you can check my sig for the complete list. Suffice to say that these roads are designed to connect the main motorway network to all the neighbouring contries' borders (BG,HU,UA,MD). In case of Serbia however, a motorway between Timisoara and Belgrade is planned, but not much info on that one unfortunately.


----------



## cricric

^^Sebes-Turda is part of Timisoara-Sebes-Turda-Targu Mures-Iasi (TEN-T) and with a big probality will be a motorway.


----------



## eurocopter

zol21 said:


> I think a prority till 2020 should be one more motorway: sebes-turda to conect A1 to A3...
> Or at least an expressway


Yes, but Sebes-Turda won't make much sense before A3 is completed at least on the Oradea-Targu Mures section. I also believe that Sebes-Turda is vital enough and would generate sufficient traffic in order to be built as motorway from the beginning. It would also be the first connection between the two most important motorways of Romania.


----------



## tanashubav

And what about Bucurest's ringroad? I've heard it will cost about 1 bln. euro, but it's absolutely a must for a 2 mln. capital to have decent ringroad, rather than be a total black hole for tranzit traffic as it is now.


----------



## Somebody902

Bucharest's ringroad is momentarily doomed to stay in its current state. The motorway ringroad is far from being built, in spite of its strategic importance.
The existing ringroad is modernized only for around 20 km on its northern part. The "modernization" does not eliminate all of its problems, and as such it remains a very dangerous road to drive on/cross (a lot of non-grade separated junctions and at-level pedestrian crossings). Chances of modernizing a further 18 km were hampered by the recent budget restrictions that you've probably heard about, while the remaining southern half of the ringroad will get a new coat of asphalt, without widenings or grade-separated junctions.
Then there's the so-called "suspended-motorway" that Bucharest's General Mayor, Sorin Oprescu, has been talking about for a while. If built, as funding is insecure, to say the least, it would be an inner ringroad that would go through both unbuilt land and large residential neighbourhoods, so no heavy transit traffic (we hope).
From what I've managed to see on the Romanian forums, the general opinion tends towards the current ringroad being the only real one available for several years to come.


----------



## Le Clerk

eurocopter said:


> Generally LeClerk is overly optimistic and is distorting facts due to his own political views. In my experience the information posted by him is not always reliable, with the exception, as one of our colleagues already said above, of copy-pasted information from the romanian topics.
> 
> On the other hand, it seems like later this year more than 50km of new motorway will be opened in Romania, which added to the already opened 120km will make a grand total of about 170km of new motorway becoming operational in 2012 which is not bad at all in my opinion. This would be an all time record for the motorway construction in Romania and a good result comparing it with the pace of motorway construction in the EU during deep crisis, even if the government announced serious cuts in the infrastructure sector due to budgetary restraints.


So, a good summary of the openings. This is good news I guess for all of us, including the "overly optimistic" of myself who said at the begining of the year that we may see almost 200 km of new motorway openings this year and was accused of excessive optism by apparent over pessimist people... don't want to name the kids for they will start trolling back. 

Greetings from the sunny islands of Greece! :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

tanashubav said:


> And what about Bucurest's ringroad? I've heard it will cost about 1 bln. euro, but it's absolutely a must for a 2 mln. capital to have decent ringroad, rather than be a total black hole for tranzit traffic as it is now.


My personal "optimistic" opinion?


A0, which you are referring, will stay on paper until at least until 2014. There is no money for it, either from EU or national budget and there are little chances for a private investment.

The current ring has been withdrawn most funds for 2x2 expansion a few days ago and trasferred to increased pensions by the current socialist gov. So everything is blocked there at least until next year when works might resume .... might because it depends on many unknown facts.

As for the inner Bucharest motorway of our lunatic mayor, it is expected to cost at an average EUR 100 m per km so IMHO it will never be done, also because he is a big mouth and mostly says bullshit as electoral promises. 

Here's an optimistic and political account.


----------



## JackFrost

so, section nadlac-pecica opens in late 2013. what about the last kilometers til hungarian border? will it be closed until M43 is ready on the other side? sadly, M43 will not be ready before 2014/9 (without delay)...


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> So, a good summary of the openings. This is good news I guess for all of us, including the "overly optimistic" of myself who said at the begining of the year that we may see almost 200 km of new motorway openings this year and was accused of excessive optism by apparent over pessimist people... don't want to name the kids for they will start trolling back.
> 
> Greetings from the sunny islands of Greece! :cheers:




Le Clerk, different people (excluding myself) try to tell you something about the value of your posts. do not write off topic posts about your own character, etiher your holidays. looks like now you pollute the thread with the feeling from your holidays. 

you need to understand it: you are not hero here, you are the only one amateur here.


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> how about 2015 onwards - do you guys have the plan ?


 Correction. The EU budget cycle both for Romania and Poland will be 2014-2020. 



> if so what are the priorities


 As for priorities, the only one in agreement with Eurocopter is A1 Sibiu-Pitesti which will remain a priority for any gov after this Dec elections.

If the socialists stay in power, which is probable ATM, we will see a shift in priorities towards east - CIX, IMHO . :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> Le Clerk, different people (excluding myself) try to tell you something about the value of your posts. do not write off topic posts about your own character, etiher your holidays. looks like now you pollute the thread with the feeling from your holidays.
> 
> you need to understand it: you are not hero here, you are the only one amateur here.


Still butthurt. Your posts are full of deep and smart character!:yes:

BTW: I am no hero,
For I am a negro
I am no Superman
For I am a poor black man.

:cheers:


----------



## JackFrost

and802 said:


> Le Clerk, different people (excluding myself) try to tell you something about the value of your posts. do not write off topic posts about your own character, etiher your holidays. looks like now you pollute the thread with the feeling from your holidays.


why shouldnt he do that? it would kill the fun if every post would be always about lists of not yet opened motorways...


----------



## Le Clerk

A1 (Orastie-Sibiu) works, including the Aciliu and Sacel viaduts:





ovisopa said:


> Pun pozele si aici, initial pe google am gasit doar threadul cu Pan-European Corridor IV.
> 
> In august am mai facut poze pe A1, tronsonul Orastie - Sibiu, intre kilometrii 55 - 82, le puteti vedea la adresa de mai jos :
> 
> *POZE Autostrada A1 (Orastie - Sibiu)*


----------



## Le Clerk

More Orastie-Sibiu:




dojaalex said:


> Tronsonul Sebes-Cunta
> 
> 
> Zona km 38 vedere spre Sebes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona km 38 vedere spre Sibiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona km 40 vedere spre Sibiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona km 42 vedere spre Sebes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona km 42 vedere spre Sibiu Debleu


----------



## Le Clerk

Some bullshit "confirmations":



> *The Chinese get involved in Bucharest suspended motorway project*
> 
> 
> Bucharest mayor Sorin Oprescu met Tuesday a delegation of China Communication Constructions Company Limited (CCCC International) to discuss the project named ‘Closing the Median Traffic Ring in the North Area – the Urban Motorway - Lacul Morii-Colentina Avenue Project,’ the Bucharest Municipality (PMB) announced.
> 
> The talks focused on presenting the final form of the project, as approved by the General Council of the Bucharest Municipality, and identifying the best financing solutions.
> 
> According to Oprescu, the Municipality is interested to start the project in a public-private partnership regime, in order to update the infrastructure of the city, while also allowing partners to recover their investment in optimum conditions.
> 
> “This is a very important project for us. (...) I want it to be a successful investment, in a successful collaboration. It is very important for Bucharest to attract financing in concrete projects, like this one. I don’t want to waste time and we must have a pragmatic attitude, so that we jointly inaugurate this project, Mayor Oprescu said.
> 
> According to the same source, the presence of financing institution China Developement Bank officials in the meeting is a signal that the partners really want to participate in this project.
> 
> Song Debin, senior manager with CCCC International, confirmed the interest for financing the project over a long-term interval.
> 
> “We want to complete this investment. We have a rich expertise in public-private partnership projects and we enjoy the support of the Chinese government and of banks,” he added.
> 
> At the conclusion of talks, the CCCC International official announced that his company already initiated the analyses of the documentation and will soon inform the Bucharest Municipality about its proposals.
> 
> China Communication Constructions Company Limited is one of the top motorway and bridge design and construction companies, with 81 branches in 70 countries.


http://www.bucharestherald.ro/daily...olved-in-bucharest-suspended-motorway-project


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Suspended, does that mean on-hold or elevated?


----------



## Le Clerk

Elevated, but this is mere wording. Some sections will be at ground level, others are planned underground (under a lake actually) and a few elevated.


----------



## medicu' de garda

"Suspended" is the romanian word for it, and newspeople alwasys get it wrong when translating. Even in romanian it sounds funky, because it also means on-hold/cancelled, which is more like what's happening today  .

For those foreigners who might not know, the elevated expressway project (the way it should be called), is the curent mayor's idea of building a massive urban expressway in the north of Bucharest, that would fill the northern gap in the city's second ring. It is designed to be a fast connection between the west, north and north-eastern parts of town, following the existing Bucuresti-Constanta railway, with no at level junctions for most of the way, having 2 or 3 lanes in each direction. It is a ridiculously expensive project, by bucharestian standards, at 6,83 billion LEI/ 1,5 billion EUR!! There are many elevated sections of the road, the junctions are complex (one includes two levels of tunnels!!), there is a 2-3 km tunnel on the expressway itself that underpasses Herastrau park and Baneasa railway station + the expropiations will be very costly. Everybody is skeptical that this project will ever actually start, even with a PPP contract. How would they ever get their money back? :dunno: 

For those who want to see the project, I've found a video:






Which was taken from HERE

The project is also available at the mayor's site: HERE. Just click on the individual links.


----------



## and802

urban projects are quite expensive. in poland - for example - the total cost of just finished city expressway (s8) was 0,7 bln euro for 10,4 km (http://s8.konotopa-prymasa.pl/)
how long is this one ?


----------



## medicu' de garda

13,15 kilometres... 

Add to that another major project that is somewhat linked to this one, that has another ~8 km, that should be constructed in the same time frame. The express link between the A1 motorway and the riverside boulevard, creating a continuous, fast, wide entrance, with no at-grade junctions, leading to the centre of the city, and conecting to the city's two ring boulevards. I don't know where they will find the money for all of this :shifty: .


----------



## and802

... so it is not going to work. romanian budget is around 200 billion euro. I do not think you will be willing to spend 1,5 billion euro (even if you 75% comes from EU)for one 13,15 km long section of highway.


----------



## Le Clerk

If anything, it'll be funded under the Bucharest budget ~ eur 1.5 B, or from loans taken by the municipality (not under national budget). The local council which is majority pro-mayor has already approved loans in value of eur 1.5 B for several infrastructure projects. However, this is far from having financing and the prospect of a private investment (even coming from the Chinese) is improbable.

PS: no money comes from the EU for Bucharest infrastructure. Bucharest does not qualify for EU funding for infrastructure as it has a GDP/capita above EU average.


----------



## medicu' de garda

Le Clerk is right, Bucharest will have to handle the construction by itself. So it's hard to believe that this project will become a reality, when we still have so many others still waiting for funding in Bucharest, a few of them already in construction at a snails pace (thanks to our idiot mayor that started them without checking the city budget).

I have to correct Le Clerk, Bucharest IS ELIGIBLE for EU funds, albeit for a very few projects, at least until 2014. After that we may lose the right for european money forever. The problem is, our imbecil of a mayor never sent a project for sponsoring by the EU. Theree is only one still pending for funding, for an underpass in one of our most congested intersections in the south, - Piata Sudului- on the central ring. If all goes to plan, next year the works should start.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ In 2007/before, when certain (little) EU funding for Bucharest was approved, I thing Bucharest was a bit below EU average. Now it is about 110% of EU average so from 2014 on it'll not qualify anymore to EU funding.


----------



## Groningen NL

like said before, urban freeways are just expensive. For instance, in my city (pop 200.000) we are planning to built an 5 km ring road stretch. 650 mln...
http://www.aanpakringzuid.nl/

I have to admit the project is more than building an 2x2 road though.


----------



## eurocopter

and802 said:


> ... so it is not going to work. romanian budget is around 200 billion euro. I do not think you will be willing to spend 1,5 billion euro (even if you 75% comes from EU)for one 13,15 km long section of highway.


Are you kidding? Romanian national budget is around 30 billion euro, or less, whilst the total GDP is around 130 billion euro. :nuts:


----------



## and802

you are right, i should have meant GDP, took data from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_Romania#National_budget
265 bill usd is around 200 bill euro


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You can't compare multi-year investments with the annual budget or GDP. Not all of the money is spent in one year. In fact, many DFBM contracts run for 20 years or more.


----------



## and802

It was not even my intention to do that. For me it was a quick comparison of the country ability vs. price for a new road.


----------



## Zagor666

realy nice videos roata :cheers:
is the a4 gonna reach tulcea somewhen,when i was there last time there wasnt any motorway around constanta.a little strange to me that timisoara isnt signed on the distance sign but arad and especialy nadlac is.i dont get it why many sign border towns instead of signing big and well known cities :cheers:


----------



## tanashubav

Le Clerk said:


> This is the route I would take - the inner ring to avoid the Bucharest ring. The route has less traffic lights and generally less traffic than crossing Bucharest directly through downtown.
> 
> Sorry, I don't know how to use GEarth for directions, maybe someone can help. :cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

Few pics taken by me today on A1 Timisoara-Arad motorway.

*A1, Arad bypass*, before Mures bridge. Electronic sign says to wear the seatbelt.










And some fresh pics from Timisoara exit.

*A1, Giarmata (Timisoara)* exit, which is still u/c. What you see it's the stabilized ballast layer, covered with bitumen emulsion.




























The limit between Arad-Timisoara motorway and Timisoara-Lugoj, lot 1 sector which is still u/c (contractor: romanian company UMB). As you can see, that motorway stretch is almost completed and will be opened in the last day of September.


----------



## Le Clerk

A few good pictures of works on A3 Ring-Bucharest section:



panda_no 5 said:


> Am fost acum la ora 18 pe linga Domus sa vad unde au carat camioanele pamantul excavat in timpul zilei.Am mers pina in calea ferata dar nimic, nici o gramada de pamant nici pe stinga nici pe dreapta.
> Unde l-au carat habar n-am.Am constatat ca linga calea ferata pe unde ar trebui sa treaca autostrada suspendata, Primaria Voluntari tocmai a construit un cimitir.
> 
> Prima poza facuta astazi de la km 4 spre centura.Se vede terenul nivelat pe linga terasament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doua fotografii de la acelasi km 4 spre Popasului.Se vad santurile facute pentru a impiedica mersul camioanelor pe zona proaspat nivelata si compactata.Zona asta s-a compactat temeinic.Intai treceau 2 masini stropitoare dupa care 2 compactoare.S-au plimbat asa zile intregi.Poate ne explica cineva de specialitate procedura.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terasamentul de pietris l-am fotografiat mai de aproape.Pe terasamentul asta carau camioanele si astazi pietris de la organizarea de santier spre capatul dinspre Popasului.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Va mai pun doua poze ceva mai vechi sa vedeti ce s-a pus sub pietris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La ora 18 nu mai era nici o activitate la capatul dinspre Popasului.Mai departe pe cimp se lucra la ceva, in urma camioanelor ridicandu-se nori de praf.
> Pe toata zona intre CB si Popasului peste pitris pina acum nu am vazut sa se toarne nimic altceva.
> Cel mai imbucurator este ca se lucreaza!



Bucharest Ring overpass completed:



CornelB said:


> Pozele promise de la pasajul CB-A3:


----------



## Le Clerk

So, today they open Timisoara-Lugoj LOT 1 again? :troll:


----------



## Le Clerk

According to statements today from the Romanian Transportation Ministry, most funds for 2014-2020 EU financing cycle will be put into Sibiu-Piteti motorway (~ EUR 3 billion cost), and it's planned to complete it by 2020. So that other routes will probably get less attention/less EU financing.


----------



## MHN

Le Clerk said:


> So, today they open Timisoara-Lugoj LOT 1 again? :troll:


Apparently, postponed once again.


----------



## Le Clerk

Next Thursday then. :troll:

What now? They are lazy even to cut the ribbon?


----------



## Capt.Vimes

Le Clerk said:


> Next Thursday then. :troll:
> 
> What now? They are lazy even to cut the ribbon?


We can send you someone to cut it.


----------



## Le Clerk

LOL. Nice PShop! :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Plans to cut motorway through Bucharest stir outcry*
> By Jonas Mercier (AFP) – 8 hours ago
> 
> BUCHAREST — At a time when cities across the world seek ways to reduce traffic, the mayor of Romania 's capital Bucharest has launched an ambitious project to build a new motorway in the city, despite widespread protests.
> 
> At a cost of 1.5 billion euros ($1.9 billion), the six-lane freeway will be 13 kilometres (eight miles) long and cut through several residential districts.
> 
> Notably jacking up the cost is a plan to have it cross under one of Bucharest 's largest parks, Herastrau.
> 
> "This means one kilometre will cost more than 100 million euros, whereas the European average is around five million," said Nicusor Dan, president of the Save Bucharest association.
> 
> Mayor Sorin Oprescu has made the project the top priority of his second four-year term which ends in 2016.
> 
> "The funds will not come from our budget," he pledged after the city council approved the draft plans. "The motorway will be built under a public-private partnership."
> 
> Chinese, US, Russian and South Korean investors were interested in the deal, Oprescu said.
> 
> Last year the mayor even signed a memorandum to this effect with the Shanghai Construction Group.
> 
> If urban motorways remain popular in Asia 's big cities, in western Europe the priority is increasingly to curb traffic.
> 
> "In the short run, a new motorway does tend to relieve traffic congestion, but after a while it only attracts more cars," Gruia Badescu, a town planning expert and doctoral student at Cambridge , told AFP.
> 
> After experiencing similar problems, several French cities such as Marseille and Grenoble decided to bulldoze bridges crossing built-up areas.
> 
> Back in the 1960s, municipal authorities in Paris planned to build a network of urban motorways but gave up the idea before any harm was done to the City of Lights .
> 
> Now, the coalition of French Socialists and Greens which has the majority in the city council promises to turn a road running along the Seine through the heart of Paris into a riverside promenade in 2013.
> 
> "Western Europe is increasingly calling into question not only the omnipresence of cars but also the extensive development of cities," Jean Laterrasse, head of the city transport lab of Paris Est university, told AFP.
> 
> Instead, " Bucharest is facing two major problems -- on the one hand the lack of town planning administrative culture and on the other the absence of dialogue between authorities and the community," said Gabriel Pascariu, a professor at Bucharest 's Ion Mincu architecture university.
> 
> "Recent studies have shown that traffic is not the topmost problem to Bucharesters," he added.
> 
> A Balkan town that turned into a metropolis under the communist regime has some two million inhabitants and is an economic hub of southeastern Europe .
> 
> Bucharest , disfigured when the late communist dictator Nicolae Ceausescu razed three-quarters of its historical centre to build a gigantic palace, has in recent years fallen prey to real estate predators and is suffocated by traffic.
> 
> In the middle of the last decade, when Romania was enjoying an unprecedented economic boom, more than 1,000 vehicles were registered daily in Bucharest .
> 
> The number of cars has doubled in the past 10 years and now tops one million.
> 
> "It's obvious that solutions that worked in the 1970s cannot solve traffic jams today," said Alain Bourdin, a town planning professor at Paris Est university.
> 
> "But we have to be realistic: authorities cannot limit traffic unless they provide a very dense public transportation network," he added.
> 
> In Bucharest , while the mayor has decided to make life easier for drivers, associations fighting to preserve the city's architectural heritage are siding with pedestrians and bicyclists.
> 
> Copyright © 2012 AFP


http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.667f315a85ea5dae26e8bb71d0312c02.341


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The usual bla bla excuse not to invest in urban accessibility.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^


> *French experts criticize suspended motorway planned by Oprescu*
> 
> A group of French experts of the Paris Est university believe that the suspended motorway planned by Bucharest mayor Sorin Oprescu will be ineffective and might draw even more cars, AFP informs, quoted by ziare.com.
> 
> "The solutions that worked in the ‘70s obviously cannot solve the traffic problems of today,” says Alain Bourdin, urbanism professor, quoted by AFP. "Authorities cannot curb traffic until they provide a real alternative, which is a well-conceived public transport,” he added
> 
> "On short term, a motorway might calm the traffic congestion, but in the long run it will attract even more cars,” believes Gruia Bădescu, an urban planning expert.
> 
> The 6-lane motorways will be 13 km long, will cross several districts of Bucharest and will cost 1.5 billion euros, France 24 reports.
> 
> Mayor Oprescu declared the project a priority and wants to complete it by 2016, through a public-private partnership with investors possibly from China, USA, Russia and Korea.


http://www.bucharestherald.com/poli...iticize-suspended-motorway-planned-by-oprescu



> *Chinese Construction Group Interested In Bucharest Highway Project*
> today, 21:40
> 
> China’s construction group Shanghai Urban Construction Group (SUCG) is interested in the suspended highway project in the capital city Bucharest, according to a cityhall statement sent MEDAFAX Friday.


http://www.zfenglish.com/social-pol...erested-in-bucharest-highway-project-10204107


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Those anti-car people have not a single example of a large city with excellent public transport and without motorways that does not suffer from serious congestion. Large cities need good infrastructure. That includes roads.


----------



## Samply

I couldn't agree more, and improving Bucharest's road network should be encouraged not put down, otherwise we could always send buldozers to the Francilienne just to even things out a little


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Especially the public transport meccas like Japanese cities, Singapore or Hong Kong have a large number of urban expressways. Bucharest has none for through traffic and none for urban traffic. 

The city is chaos from a traffic engineering point of view. Incredible lack of public and private parking, no expressways or motorways, all signalized intersections, just an occasional short tunnel here and there. Just fire up Google Street View and view a random intersection.


----------



## Tepes

^^ LeClerk is against the project because the mayor is not from his favorite party.

To be fair, the plan is not bad, but there are better uses for the money. I'd use the money to build the motorway ring (ACB) outside the city first.


----------



## Le Clerk

Tepes said:


> ^^ LeClerk is against the project because the mayor is not from his favorite party.


:lol: I didn't know I was a French urban expert by now. 



> To be fair, the plan is not bad, but there are better uses for the money. I'd use the money to build the motorway ring (ACB) outside the city first.


There! We perfectly agree! Does it mean you are also not a supporter of the mayor's favorite party(who formally is an independent BTW)? :smug:


----------



## Le Clerk

Deva-Simeria status - quite advanced! 



Adrian! said:


> Foto realizate ieri in data de 13 octombrie pe A1 Deva –Simeria, podul 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimul strat de asfalt pe firul ce duce la Simeria dar vazut dinspre Simeria inspre Deva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vedere inspre Deva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In departare se poate zari releul din satul Harau!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vedere spre Simeria!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insamantare cu gazon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probabil constructia stalpului pentru panou electronic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podul 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dupa Podul 16 inspre Simeria!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insamantare cu gazon, o gaura pentru o proba de asfalt si montare parapet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un pasaj intre Pod 17 si 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A1 vazuta de la sol spre Simeria pe partea cu raul Mures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A1 vazuta de la sol spre Deva pe partea cu raul Mures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucrarile de imbinare la podurile 17 si 16, oare lemnul este un material bun pentru astfel legaturi, nu se foloseste de obicei o anvelopare din material cauciucat sau PVC?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podul 17, as dori sa stiu daca se considera normal aceasta scurgere (infiltratii) de apa!


And time comparisons Aug 2011 / Oct 2012:



Adrian! said:


> Sa ne reamintim unde am fost in *13.08.2011 ora 18.11…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si unde suntem in *13.10.2012 ora 16.34*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *13.08.2011 ora 18.12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si *13.10.2012 ora 15.30*


----------



## CasperCriss

Wow nice. Big difference. And works looking good so far.


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Bucharest could be first Romanian city to get infrastructure project financed and implemented by Chinese companies*
> 
> Bucharest could be the first Romanian city to get an infrastructure project financed and implemented by Chinese companies. Laurentiu Plosceanu, President of the Romanian Association of Construction Companies (ARACO) stated that Chinese companies are very interested in financing and building the suspended highway that Mayor Sorin Oprescu wants to build. " The mayor had several meetings with the representatives of Chinese companies and has now the backing of the City Council for this investment project, '' said Plosceanu. (Romanian Source)


http://www.fic.ro/newsletter-net/in...ont&luna=october&an=2012&numar=17.php#link3.0


----------



## tanashubav

Do you have more information about this motorway such as where it will going trough, any renders etc.


----------



## Le Clerk

The middle ring ("median ring"):


----------



## tanashubav

Hm. This is ~37.8km. of urban motorway. And the price is about 1,5bln. eur. It's about 40mln. per kilometre. It's really expensive, but it would be usefull for Bucurest. I only think it would be better this road to be mainly underground rather than suspended.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ It will be mainly underground and at ground level, rather than elevated. "Suspended" is a fetish name that does not reflect the reality of the current design, as is shown in the video.


----------



## van_allen78

Have anybody photos with A1 Nadlac- Pecica and Lugoj -Deva lot 1 ?
It seems that on this forum nodoby posts no more...


----------



## Nordic20T

Is this map of the new section of A1 correct?


----------



## bogdymol

Nordic20T said:


> Is this map of the new section of A1 correct?


Yes


----------



## bogdymol

Some pics taken this week from DN7 Deva-Sibiu (future A1 motorway construction site):


----------



## bogdymol

*Aciliu viaduct:*




























*Săcel viaduct:*



















Here it will be something interesting:










Centura Sibiu:


----------



## Le Clerk

Awesome shots!

_________________________________


Smth new here - Alexandria by-pass works:






hentz said:


> *Centura Alexandria 20.08.2012*
> 
> Cu telefonul pe fuga!
> 
> 
> Din DJ504 catre..
> DN6- Bucuresti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DN6-Craiova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pana la km 6 asfalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semne ca se lucreaza si dupa caderea serii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aici se punea balast stabilizat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pana la km 9 terasament complet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> singura zona cu intarziere ,sunt max 200m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si iar asfalt asternut inca din primavara in aceasta zona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prea mari mi se par santurule facute de utilaj,groaznic de mari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> podul se vede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ultima deschidere fara grinzi,culeea nord a fost terminata mult mai tarziu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> se lucreaza la armare si suprabetonare pe pod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si tot asfalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> intersectia (rond)cu DJ703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asfaltata pana la capat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desi am presupus ca va fi 2+2,acum nu mai pricep nimic ce vrea sa fie ultima portiune,poate parcare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rondul cu DN6 la Buzescu


----------



## Le Clerk

Deva-Orastie motorway works:



claudiu_ne2000 said:


> ...Daca tot suntem la capitolul poze...prezint si eu partea de A1...Deva-Orastie...dintr-un alt punct de vedere, la propriu...adica de pe dealul cetatii Deva...de unde se poate observa foarte bine bucata de autostrada in apropiere de Soimus...
> 
> Dupa cum spunea Tudorel..."Sa trecem la treaba"
> 
> Incep cu sensul giratoriu Soimus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bucata nefinalizata...e acea portiune aflata exact in malul Muresului...acolo mai este de lucru...umplutura...tasare...betoane...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Digul"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pod...Adrian le stie numerele...:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asfalt...si parapete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> circulatie...in afara de masinile celor de la Strabag...am reusit sa observ si un Oltcit...habar n-am cum a ajuns pe autostrada...nu l-am pozat din pacate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..Cam atat...
> 
> Fiti iubiti
> 
> PS..."In decembrie mai mult ca sigur cine pleaca pe dincolo o sa aibe o surpriza..."


----------



## Le Clerk

An interesting graphic about the changes to the Istanbul-Budapest routes after thhe completion of the Vidin-Callafat bridge:



danielstan said:


> *1) Istanbul - Sofia - Nis - Belgrad - Budapesta = 1359km* (current main route)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Istanbul - Sofia - Vidin - Severin - Timisoara - Arad - Budapesta = 1453km* (optional route about to be opened and tested for heavy international traffic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ This route will make even more sense when RO and BG will get into Schengen.


----------



## Blacklord

Stie cineva cati km de autostrada o sa avem pana la sfarsitul lui 2012?


----------



## Chilio

Next year more of the Bulgarian part will become motorway - the Maritsa motorway will be completed till end of 2013 (section of this route from Turkish border till Chirpan where it joins the A1). Also some 8 km of A2 Hemus, connecting it to Sofia Ring Road will also become motorway in the Spring... So route will get faster, and also a bit shorter.

P.S. I know this is the Romanian motorway thread, but it is in the International section, so please write in English, so foreigners interested in your motorways and road system can understand!


----------



## Blacklord

Chilio said:


> Next year more of the Bulgarian part will become motorway - the Maritsa motorway will be completed till end of 2013 (section of this route from Turkish border till Chirpan where it joins the A1). Also some 8 km of A2 Hemus, connecting it to Sofia Ring Road will also become motorway in the Spring... So route will get faster, and also a bit shorter.
> 
> P.S. I know this is the Romanian motorway thread, but it is in the International section, so please write in English, so foreigners interested in your motorways and road system can understand!


Sorry! 
I asked how many km of highways will Romania have at the end of 2012?


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Le Clerk said:


> An interesting graphic about the changes to the Istanbul-Budapest routes after thhe completion of the Vidin-Callafat bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> danielstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1) Istanbul - Sofia - Nis - Belgrad - Budapesta = 1359km* (current main route)
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Istanbul - Sofia - Vidin - Severin - Timisoara - Arad - Budapesta = 1453km* (optional route about to be opened and tested for heavy international traffic)
> 
> ^^ This route will make even more sense when RO and BG will get into Schengen.
> 
> 
> 
> I think GM is still outdated. According to it - Calafat Vidin takes 40mins - they calculate only the ferry.
> GE also does not know that in Bulgaria you could drive with 140kmh on motorways.
> Also it seem to think that it takes more than an hour to travel 60km in between Subotica and Novi Sad(random stretch).
Click to expand...


----------



## gmacruyff

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Le Clerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting graphic about the changes to the Istanbul-Budapest routes after thhe completion of the Vidin-Callafat bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> I think GM is still outdated. According to it - Calafat Vidin takes 40mins - they calculate only the ferry.
> GE also does not know that in Bulgaria you could drive with 140kmh on motorways.
> Also it seem to think that it takes more than an hour to travel 60km in between Subotica and Novi Sad(random stretch).
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the new route(Calafat-Vidin) will have less "waiting time" at the border,compared to the Serbian route!
Click to expand...


----------



## Le Clerk

That's true.

________________________________________________


They finally opened today Timisoara-Lugoj (LOT 1) - 9.5 km


----------



## Nordic20T

Le Clerk said:


> They finally opened today Timisoara-Lugoj (LOT 1) - 9.5 km


Not completely, it's not routable at the moment.


----------



## Le Clerk

Blacklord said:


> Sorry!
> I asked how many km of highways will Romania have at the end of 2012?


^^



danielstan said:


> Iata un tabel actualizat cu cati km de autostrazi are Romania dupa inaugurarea de azi:
> 
> A1 Buc - Pitesti	----------------------------	111.2
> A1 Arad - Timisoara (Giarmata) ---------------	32.25
> A1 Timisoara (Giarmata) - Izvin ---------------	9.50 23.10.2012
> Centura Arad -------------------------------- 12.25
> A1 Centura Sibiu -----------------------------	17.56
> A2 Buc - Constanta ------------------------- 203.77
> A4 Centura Constanta ------------------------ 21.80
> A3 Buc - Ploiesti ----------------------------- 55.50
> A3 Campia Turzii - Gilau	---------------------- 51.80
> 
> Total Romania: *515.63 km*


It's not clear ATM how many km there will be at end 2012.


----------



## Le Clerk

Nordic20T said:


> Not completely, it's not routable at the moment.


What do you mean? The section has been opened to traffic as of this morning.


----------



## cinxxx

^^He means you can't use it on Google Maps.
@Nordic20T: It's open so usable in real life driving


----------



## mediar

ChrisZwolle said:


> By the way, those yellow border, red arrow signs at the Izvin exit are identical to those in the Netherlands, I haven't seen them elsewhere so far.


You mean these?



















What's so special about them?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Those don't have a yellow border around them for extra attention.


----------



## bogdymol

In Romania both versions (with or without yellow border) are widely used.


----------



## Le Clerk

Chilio said:


> Yesterday a representative of an association of the truck companies in Bulgaria commented, that the Romanian road authorities are about to restrict the direct road Calafat-Drobetta Turnu Severin for heavy weight traffic and to oblige trucks to use the longest road via Craiova, which will mean some 160 km more for truck drivers and will make using the new Danube bridge 2 Vidin-Calafat not profitable at all for cargo transportation. Is this rumor true?


There were a series of landslides on this route, but my reading is they were fixed some years ago:



MNU said:


> A possible answer:
> 
> The only problem that I know of is at Starmina Hill, between Hinova and Rogova (you can locate it on the map attached). I know that a long time, during road rehabilitation works, there was a tonnage restriction. I also know that the road platform was unstable in the past but I thought that they solved this problems allready.
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/dn56a.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]






Le Clerk said:


> Apparently, they fixed it in 2010. That hill suffered indeed from several landslides over the years.



As a conclusion, there is no info about this in the media or on the Romanian forum. Maybe just a wrong speculation. :cheers:


----------



## Night Fury

As far as I've seen, the arrow signs with a yellow outline are part of the new generation of traffic signs used in Romania. You see them mostly on newly opened and restored roads, but also on other roads where you find dangerous curves. I have to admit, it's the most visible design in stormy or foggy weather, in fact it's the most visible in any type of weather.


----------



## mediar

ChrisZwolle said:


> Those don't have a yellow border around them for extra attention.


I see... Well, in Bulgaria, in such cases, instead of adding yellow border, we just change the white background to a yellow one:


----------



## JackFrost

Le Clerk said:


> There are 2 major projects connecting East Romania to Western Europe:
> 
> 1. C IX which should be started in 2014;
> 2. Extension of Transylvania Motorway from Tg Mures to Iasi (which was approved under TEN-T). This is a very expensive project and remains to be seen whether can be started by 2020.
> 
> BTW: TEN-T in Romania:


are there no plans to connect hungarian M3/future M49 with the romanian network? it would be the shortest way to connect north-east romania with the rest of europe. i think of a connection between satu mare-suceava. or something like that...


----------



## Baiazid

Jack_Frost said:


> are there no plans to connect hungarian M3/future M49 with the romanian network? it would be the shortest way to connect north-east romania with the rest of europe. i think of a connection between satu mare-suceava. or something like that...


No plan yet. However, that would mean the fifth plan of a motorway across the Carpathian Mountains. And so far each of the planned crossings A1 Pitesti - Sibiu, A3 Ploiesti - Brasov, Ax Iasi - Targu Mures and Ay Lugoj - Drobeta Turnu Severin have estimated costs of 2-3 billion EUR. And it seems extremly expensive to build even the first one, regardless which of the four crossings above. Actually the first two are the most debated and with the highest chance to actually be built in the near future.

So, it would be very easy to draw a fifth line across the mountains between Suceava and Baia Mare. But it would be just a drawing and nothing more. Maybe in 5-10 years from now the perspective and the economy will change enough to actually consider building that motorway too. But for now it makes no sense even to think of it.


----------



## F81

Baiazid said:


> Maybe in 5-10 years from now the perspective and the economy will change enough to actually consider building that motorway too. But for now it makes no sense even to think of it.


Honestly I believe infrastructures should be long-time planned. Even if a motorway won't be built in the next 20 years, having it programmed can help reconsidering many local plans (e.g. a local bypass could be thought as a half-profile mw, so that it'll be easier to convert it to mw in a later time) and help thinking the network as a real network and not simply a few non interconnected stretches.


----------



## JackFrost

yes, i guess this connection is currently not first priority for romania, but IMO also some drawings through the carpathians would help pushing that project. this is always the first step.

btw, i found this on wikipedia, so there must be some plans (at least for petea-baia mare section)

romanian
hungarian


----------



## van_allen78

Jack_Frost said:


> yes, i guess this connection is currently not first priority for romania, but IMO also some drawings through the carpathians would help pushing that project. this is always the first step.
> 
> btw, i found this on wikipedia, so there must be some plans (at least for petea-baia mare section)
> 
> romanian
> hungarian


Jack Frost ,it is more than necessary for this section , even if it should be an expressway (as it is the project ) , but if you take a search , you can see that every year since 2005 the politicians are talking about it ( more often in the elections periods ) and then....:bash:
The real reason is that we are too far from Bucharest , and they don t care about this region.There are historical and social reasons for that ...hno: Almost everybody , nowadays in satu mare and baia mare region concluded that we would have been better if we have had today the capital in Wien , just like 100 years ago ( in fact , Wien is closer for us than Bucharest , both geographically or culturally )...


----------



## JackFrost

thats sad to hear. interesting is that until A1 is not ready between arad and hu border, satu mare will be the closest lying romanian city to a motorway with connection to rest of europe, when M3 is ready in january. i hope people from that region of yours will use it, we need traffic badly on that section


----------



## and802

van_allen78 said:


> ...that we would have been better if we have had today the capital in Wien , just like 100 years ago ...


wasn't it Budapest ?

anyway, geographical locations have got higher priority than borders. logic always goes in the first place. for example if I were Slovakian I would use Hungarian road infrastructure to travel from east to west Sloviaka.

the only pity is that Maramures, whole southern Bucovina and maybe a part Moldavia would be (as van_allen78 said above) linked to EU via HU, not RO. with all good/bad consequences for both countries.

whatever we may cry for still there are worse examples. 
once the USSR collapsed it turned out some roads/railways linking two cites of one USSR republic were actually crossing different USSR republic teritory. imagine you want to visit your family who live in the same country, but you need visa.


----------



## MirceaValahRO

van_allen78 
you made me sad.hno: be cause of the roads and for the social reasons.
maybe in long term we'll have a decent road strategy .


----------



## mman2012

Any idea who had too much free time at Google (or via Google Maps Editor) and opened large A1 sections on Google Maps  ?
Wouldn't it be great if a GoogleMaps based Nav system would plan a trip over there ?


----------



## danielstan

F81 said:


> Honestly I believe infrastructures should be long-time planned. Even if a motorway won't be built in the next 20 years, having it programmed can help reconsidering many local plans (e.g. a local bypass could be thought as a half-profile mw, so that it'll be easier to convert it to mw in a later time) and help thinking the network as a real network and not simply a few non interconnected stretches.


You discuss in fact a big issue in Romanian political life:
- long term plans made by a government (whatever political parties in it) to be respected and implemented by next governments

As a matter of fact, the 20+ years of democracy of Romania have proven this is an illusion and plans have been changed from one government to another, even if the same political parties were involved.

From another point of view, i.e. the cost per km of new highway:
- all governments have made plans for highways crossing Carpathians, but just for electoral speech, without any intention to build it because of the costs
- in fact they have started with the easiest highways (A2 Bucharest - Constanta, A1 Arad - Timisoara, A3 Bucharest - Ploiesti) which are built in planes or hills, but not in the mountains, because when they enter the election campaign they say to the people:
"We have built* X km of highways* during our 4 years mandate"
All that matters is the '*X*' km to be highest possible.

An exception is A3 Transylvania with a contract given to American company Bechtel, as a payment for NATO accession.
EU funds have made possible to built some segments of A1 Sibiu - Timisoara in some hilly regions, but the work is in progress.


----------



## danielstan

@van_allen78,
Would your capital have been Budapest or Vienna, I bet you and the people from your region would have spoken Hungarian today (if the native language means something to you).
I am sure there are Hungarians or Austrians which consider Budapest or Vienna are neglecting their regions, too.

Separatism due to economical reasons is a fake solution.


----------



## slakero

danielstan said:


> Separatism due to economical reasons is a fake solution.


Why?! Wasn't that the main reason why USA got independence?

PS Ok, i know this is offtopic, but I had to ask.


----------



## MirceaValahRO

slakero said:


> Why?! Wasn't that the main reason why USA got independence?
> 
> PS Ok, i know this is offtopic, but I had to ask.


I don't think that was the main reason.
Take for instance Hong Kong ...they were british , now they are chinese  and I know for sure how wealthy they are and were.

I'm looking forward to the Pitesti-Sibiu Highway , after that will be easy.


----------



## danielstan

slakero said:


> Why?! Wasn't that the main reason why USA got independence?
> 
> PS Ok, i know this is offtopic, but I had to ask.


I have to answer, hoping my off-topic will be tolerated...

USA got independence for economical reasons, indeed.
But USA forbade secession to Southern Confederation during the War for Secession, which is hypocrisy.

Bosnia got independence, but forbids the secession of Srpska Republic.

What I meant is that in every country there are rich regions and poor regions and the game of secession of the rich never ends.


----------



## gmacruyff

Le Clerk said:


> Awesome shots! Thanks. :cheers:
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> 
> Today, the incumbent government alliance has announced today the intention to build the Bucharest-Chisinau motorway during the coming 4-year period as one of their main infrastructure focus. As it is quite probable they will win the December elections, we will probably see a change of focus to eastern Romania in terms of infrastructure, as it was earlier discussed on this thread.
> 
> They are still looking at completing CIV north as a main focus but added CIX as another main focus. Of course, all this could turn out to be bogus, especially under the new EU 2014-2020 budget which announces some heavy cuts from the earlier one.


I think your government read "Skyscrapercity" everday, for ideas!


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Isn't completeing A1(+ Carpathians crossing) a decent and challenging enough goal for the next romanian government(2013 - 2017)?
Or do they plan to skip Sibiu - Pitesti section?


----------



## Le Clerk

I mentioned the main task is still completing CIV during 2014-2020 EU budget, which basically means Sibiu-Pitesti as zero priority with EU money. Whatever EU money left, they'll use it for CIX mainly. This is in planning, which of course can go pretty wrong in reality.

Chinese money cannot be used, as they figured, because under EU rules, the EU member state cannot give state guarantees for investments.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Sorry, my bad.

Thank you for clarifying. I will quote you in BG section since I found this news quite interesting and a bit surprising:cheers:

What is their motivation? If I were romanian I would invest in Nadlac - Bucharest - Constanta. And then C IX.


----------



## Le Clerk

Nadlac-Bucharest-Constanta should be completed by 2015, except Sibiu-Pitesti for which the plan is to be built by 2018 with EU funding. So C IV completion remains the foremost goal. However, they want to complete C IX by 2020 too as a second major objective, which is also EU funded up to 85% of the cost (same as CIV). So the only motivation is money, EU money. They'll go first for projects which are mostly EU funded and CIX is the only project that is funded on the largest percentage by EU, after CIV.

They have other plans but they are irrelevant once the funding is not clear, I mean Bucharest-Craiova-Lugoj motorway (south motorway) and Iasi-Tg Mures motorway, both unrealistic IMO since there is almost no EU money available for them in the coming EU budget. For example, only Iasi-Tg Mures cost has been estimated by feasibility study at EUR 6 billion, because it runs only through mountains and hills.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

I remember Sibiu - Pitesti is going to cost 2-3bln euro, right? How many lots will it have? Is it designed already?

How much money for motorways construction will be left after taking out the money for the last section of A1?


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes, Sibiu-Pitesti is going to cost almost EUR 3 billion. The section is in tender procedures for the FS. So no design works or lot carving yet. 

There is no info on how much money Romania will get from the EU in 2014-2020, as the EU budget is still in debate currently. But we should get more if the EU wants us to mark some more advance with motorway construction. 

Of course, if the Gov will want to focus more on infrastructure, they could put more money from the budget in it as the previous Gov did with Transilvania Motorway and A3. But I do not have high hopes for that as the new socialist Gov has taken money from non-EU funded infrastructure and put it into welfare.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Okay. Do they plan to upgrade Ploesti - Focsani - Husi road or will they continue north from Focsani towards Bacau? Which is more improtant according to them?

Since C IX is priority, is there any chance we migth see an improvement in Bucuresti - Giurgiu road? And again, if yes, which road might be given higher priority - Bucuresti - Giurgiu or Ploesti - Focsani?

I hope I am not asking too much questions.:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ This is Corridor IX in Romania:










I think this should be completed with a motorway from Bucharest to Giurgiu, and of course with another bridge at Giurgiu/Ruse for larger capacity, and with a motorway from Ruse to Svilengrad. :cheers:


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Our ministress is in Qatar these days. Hope we will have good news for the Ruse - Svilengrad mototrway.
:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

Hopefully with good news. Keep us posted. :cheers: 

Here's a better map of CIX by reference to other motorways (existing or planned by 2025):


----------



## Le Clerk

Gov will soon terminate the construction contract for Nadlac-Pecica motorway section of A1 (22 km) officially for delays of works. 

Tender procedures will be resumed for this section after termination, but the whole procedures of tendering, contracting and works resumption, will take the completion of the project from 2013 to 2014 at the earliest. hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Bigtime bummer!


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Le Clerk said:


> Gov will soon terminate the construction contract for Nadlac-Pecica motorway section of A1 (22 km) officially for delays of works.
> 
> Tender procedures will be resumed for this section after termination, but the whole procedures of tendering, contracting and works resumption, will take the completion of the project from 2013 to 2014 at the earliest. hno:


Damn it!


----------



## JackFrost

truly sad. maybe we'll make it to the border at the same time with our motorways.
M43 comes 2014/9, if there is no delay (it surely will be)...


----------



## Le Clerk

Some cheering and unseen images so far here: Mures bridge already built on A1 (Deva-Orastie section) - sorry for the low quality of pics, it was a foggy day:




Adrian! said:


> Vizibilitate redusa combinata cu o “sapuniera’, rezulta cam asa ceva la Podul peste Mures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iesirea de la Simeria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supratraversarea M200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podul peste Strei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspre Orastie


Some close-ups:



Adrian! said:


> Podul peste Mures!


----------



## Le Clerk

Jack_Frost said:


> truly sad. maybe we'll make it to the border at the same time with our motorways.
> M43 comes 2014/9, if there is no delay (it surely will be)...


If they speed up procedures, and award the contract in Q1 2013, the works can be completed by spring 2014. It's a very easy flat section, as opposed to other sections on A1, more difficult (with art works such as bridges, viaducts etc) and which are on time. :nuts:


----------



## Baiazid

Jack_Frost said:


> truly sad. maybe we'll make it to the border at the same time with our motorways.
> M43 comes 2014/9, if there is no delay (it surely will be)...


It all depends on the new government determination (we have elections on the 9th of December). 

We had a previous termination of a contract in April 2011 on A2 Cernavoda - Medgidia. By that time everybody was pesimistic about the delay of that section. We were "sure" that retendering procedures and the new construction will take at least 2-3 year and that the section will open in 2013 or even 2014. But in reality, the new tender was held and awarded by June 2011. In July 2012 A2 Cernavoda - Medgidia was opened half-profile. And by now it's complete full-profile. Actually we expect the official opening on the 15th of November. And that was heavy terrain with heavy works. So a lot harder then Pecica - Nadlac, the section of A1 with the contract being terminated now.

Therefore, A1 it can go both ways: either slow in 2-3 years or extremly fast, like A2, thus having a half-profile or even a full-profile opening for Pecica - Nadlac in the Autumn of 2013. At this point nobody can tell...


----------



## Le Clerk

PM has announced as zero priority for 2013, tenders for the construction of:

1. Craiova-Pitesti motorway(A?) - EUR 500 million project
2. Comarnic-Brasov (A3) - EUR 1.5 billion project


Take it with a bit a salt though. Let's see that happening!

http://www.incomemagazine.ro/artico...-2013-a-doua-mari-proiecte-de-autostrazi.html

PS: Craiova-Pitesti motorway has been requested by Ford a few times, to be able to transport its growing car production, as well as by the biggest European Pirelli plant in Slatina (on the route of this motorway).




BTW: if you follow this Craiova-Pitesti route further into Ploiesti you'll notice it'll bring C IX traffic into Vidin-Calafat too.


----------



## and802

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Damn it!


why ?

I can see only positive things coming out of this decision.
if the vendor is not on time and according to the Romanian Road Authority the new vendor conditions (to improve the situation) are unacceptable then the only way out is to cancel the existing contract.

delays happen everywhere. it is a good sign for other construction companies doing thier business in Romania that no delays will be tolerated and penalties will be executed.

of course the above makes only sense if you have professionalists in the Road Authority, if not and - in fact - there were some non-businesses conditions impacting contact cancellation then ...


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Yes, termination of Colas contract on A2 had a positive effect on the terminated section, which was completed quite fast (~ 1 year later) and at lower cost. 

If this section is tendered in spring, and a good contractor such as Astaldi or Alpine gets the work (they are already in the vicinity with some projects) then the section can be completed in 1 year from contract award.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

and802 said:


> why ?
> 
> I can see only positive things coming out of this decision.
> if the vendor is not on time and according to the Romanian Road Authority the new vendor conditions (to improve the situation) are unacceptable then the only way out is to cancel the existing contract.
> 
> delays happen everywhere. it is a good sign for other construction companies doing thier business in Romania that no delays will be tolerated and penalties will be executed.
> 
> of course the above makes only sense if you have professionalists in the Road Authority, if not and - in fact - there were some non-businesses conditions impacting contact cancellation then ...


I am sorry about the delay. Otherwise I completely agree with you and approve it.


----------



## and802

I believe this would not be an exception (contract cancelation)

if there are many open construction works (like now in Romania), we need to be prepared for delays, some re-negotiations of original contract conditions etc.

usually local subcontractors will be suffering from it. the money template works as follows: the Road Authority pays to a vendor for finished tasks in a project plan, and then a vendor pays to local subcontractors. if situation gets complicated (delays, etc) a vendor does not pay anything to local (Romanian) subcontractors and reserve money for penalties or simply goes into bankruptcy. no money received by locals.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: He's a recent movie taken for the Arad-Pecica section - works are quite advanced and opening should be hapenning in spring next year:






The last section to HU border (Pecica-Nadlac) is going to be cancelled.


----------



## Qtya

Le Clerk said:


> Hopefully with good news. Keep us posted. :cheers:
> 
> Here's a better map of CIX by reference to other motorways (existing or planned by 2025):


Thx 4 the map *Le Clerk*!

Maybe I was way too clumsy recently, but I can't recall seeing any photo coverage of the u/c A3 Bors - Suplacu de Barcau section lately.

Could someone post an update?


----------



## Le Clerk

Construction works have been suspended for this section, and we hope it will become U/C again next year. That's why no pics were posted here. 

The section is 50% completion currently, and if funds are allotted, it could be opened next year.


----------



## bogdymol

New airplane video of *A1 Arad-Nadlac motorway u/c* made by our colleague *sebba* :cheers:






0:00 - Arad bypass / Arad-Nadlac interchange
5:12 - A1 / DN7 exit west of Pecica
8:02 - end of lot 2 (Alpine) / start of lot 1 (ex-Romstade)


----------



## Le Clerk

A few superb Orastie-Sibiu motorway works shots:



ovisopa said:


> Acum am pus pozele facute azi, nu's multe dar sper sa va placa
> 
> *Fotografii aeriene Autostrada A1 Orastie - Sibiu*
> 
> KM44 - Aici trebuie construit un podet casetat peste CF, nu sunt cam in urma cu lucrarile? parca nu se vede nici o miscare la structura de beton
> 
> 
> KM44 - Nod rutier "Cunta"
> 
> 
> KM62 - 63 - Viaduct Aciliu
> 
> 
> KM73 - Viaduct peste vale, inaintea tunelului de la Sacel


----------



## bogdymol

:drool:



>


----------



## Le Clerk

Bad news: as mentioned before, EU is bound to cut infrastructure funds for new members.



> *New EU budget draft seeks cuts in farm aid, cohesion*
> 14.11.12 @ 17:56
> 
> BERLIN - New member states and France are set to lose most from a fresh EU budget proposal slashing €75 billion from proposed 2014-2020 spending, but Britain still wants more cuts or it will veto the deal at a summit next week.
> 
> Drafted by EU Council chief Herman Van Rompuy, the new "negotiating box" seeks cuts in almost all areas, with farm subsidies - which France benefits from the most - slashed by €21.5 billion compared to the initial EU commission proposal of €1 trillion overall for the seven-year period.
> 
> *Funds for infrastructure and enterprises to help eastern member states to catch up with the West - so-called cohesion policy - is also set to receive €17 billion less than planned.*
> 
> [...]


http://euobserver.com/economic/118195


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, that's no surprise. You can't expect the EU to raise their spending by 10% or so while the individual states have to cut back significantly.


----------



## Le Clerk

Considering there will be a decrease in EU funding in infrastructure for Romania (as well as for other EU members too), and because the Romanian economy reenters recession, I don't expect other projects than the EU funded ones to be resumed/started. 

Already, tenders kept a couple of months ago on the rest of A1 sections have not been awarded, and there is speculation that is caused by lack of co-funding. 

So, if the budget construction is not able to co-fund 15% of motorway construction (in fact, it is a bit more due to expenditure that is not covered by the EU), I expect no other projects without EU funding to be undertaken. That means, no other work on A3 next year and no new project started. And next year could not be very diferent from other years to come. A prolonged crisis in Europe will affect Romania too.


----------



## bogdymol

*Aciliu viaduct:
*

















gandul.info


----------



## Le Clerk

TBO April 2013 (Orastie-Sibiu, 82 km). :bow:

*Acc to CNADNR*


----------



## Le Clerk

BTWur Transportation Min met HU state secretary Volner Pal and agreed on an investment in an express road Nyiregyhaza-Petea-Satu Mare-Baia Mare, a continuation of M49. As always, no clear identification of financial resources of the investment, except for the usual EU financing BS.

http://www.agerpres.ro/media/index....-Mare-trebuie-facut-din-fonduri-europene.html


----------



## Le Clerk

Deva-Simeria section of A1 (32.5 km) is almost ready for opening:



Adrian! said:


> Singura noutate de cand nu am mai fost pe A1 Deva-Simeria, sunt gardurile de protectie, precizez ca se mai montau parapeti si se spala un sens


----------



## Le Clerk

Arad-Pecica (17 km) on A1 almost completed:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

When will the second carriageway of A2 Cernavodă - Medgidia open?


----------



## Le Clerk

Should be opening these days. I understand it is completed.


----------



## Le Clerk

Lugoj-Deva LOT 1 (Lugoj-Balint) 27 km quite advanced too Pictures are from yesterday:













Source: http://forum.peundemerg.ro/index.php?topic=2.4620


----------



## panda80

The first 3 pictures are from Deva-Orastie motorway section, you can clearly see the bridge over Mures there. The next ones are indeed from Lugoj-Deva lot 1.


----------



## Baiazid

ChrisZwolle said:


> When will the second carriageway of A2 Cernavodă - Medgidia open?


The Prime Minister said about 10 days ago that the opening date "will be" the 16th of November. It's 18 today and not opened yet. However, it should be any day now.

It is also true that the opening is not only about the second carriage way of Cernavoda - Medgidia, but it's about the whole Cernavoda - Constanta. So far, although it was opened for traffic partly even since 2010, it was still under construction all the way from Cernavoda to Constanta, with a speed limit of 80-100 km/h, due to missing crash-barriers, incomplete works etc. Therefore starting with the opening we expect these days, A2 will become a complete motorway with a speed limit of 130 km/h all the way from Bucharest to Constanta.


----------



## Qtya

Le Clerk said:


> Construction works have been suspended for this section, and we hope it will become U/C again next year. That's why no pics were posted here.
> 
> The section is 50% completion currently, and if funds are allotted, it could be opened next year.


Sad, but great shot!



Source: http://iho.hu/hir/felbehagyott-autopalya-erdelyben-121121


----------



## eurocopter

Le Clerk said:


> Construction works have been suspended for this section, and we hope it will become U/C again next year. That's why no pics were posted here.
> 
> The section is 50% completion currently, and if funds are allotted, it could be opened next year.


No way, the other 50% are in incipient stages. 2015-2016 would be realistic for this section.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the cost of the Suplacu de Barcău Viaduct?


----------



## bogdymol

I don't know if there is a public cost for just the viaduct. Bechtel got from Romania about 1 or 2 billion $ for those 52 km of A3 near Cluj, for this viaduct, and for some more works near Bors.


----------



## Baiazid

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the cost of the Suplacu de Barcău Viaduct?


I remember round about 180-200 million EUR.


----------



## and802

what was the purpose of builidng the viaduct ? a terrain ? to preserve a surrounding nature ?


----------



## Baiazid

and802 said:


> what was the purpose of builidng the viaduct ? a terrain ? to preserve a surrounding nature ?


It is crossing a future reservoir for a future hydro plant. However, it was an absolute stupid decision to start the work with that section, which even if ready, would be almost useless since it ends nowhere and it was a stupid decision to chose that path and start with that viaduct. They started back in 2004 and completed the viaduct in 2010. But the construction of the reservoir and of the hydro plant is indefinitely postponed anyway.

So we've spent 200 mil. EUR on a useless viaduct which might stay for many years to come (maybe forever) over land, not over water. And it will be at least 3-4 years before it will actually become part of a motorway and maybe 5-7 years before it will be part of a useful motorway, connected to some major cities.

Money flushed down the toilet...

The viaduct is here


----------



## Le Clerk

Now it's official:



> *CNADNR Terminates Contract To Build Nadlac-Arad Highway Section*
> 11.22.2012
> 
> Romania’s national roads authority CNADNR said Thursday it terminated a contract to construct the first section of the Nadlac-Arad highway, arguing that the consortium selected to build the section breached the contract terms.


http://www.zfenglish.com/companies/...to-build-nadlac-arad-highway-section-10344750


----------



## Baiazid

^^ I keep saying that's great news, even if the reasons and the web of interests behind is far more complicated than what one can read in the official announcements.

After all it's said and done, and completely disregarding the political aspects, in the past two years we had a huge leap in the motorway construction in Romania. From unbelievably slow progressing contracts (5-7 years for 10-20 km), with indecent costs per kilometer (10-20 million EUR / km) and countless "additions" to contracts which usually led to doubling the contract value, way before having anything ready, we got down to amazingly fast constructions (1 -2 years or less), even with full openings ahead of the planned dates, for reasonable costs per kilometer (3-6 million EUR / km) with the illegal impossibility to have additional costs higher then 10%.

In this new context we see contractors who really want to build motorways and of course, earn the money. While the beggars and the cheaters, such as Colas and Romstrade so far, are being kicked out. I would say that sends a good signal both to the constructors and to us, the citizens. Therefore, the termination with Romstrade sound great to me! 

Not to forget, we've also kicked Bechtel out of most of that huge A3 contract in Transylvania. What a horrible company!! I know, a lot of people defend Bechtel and keep saying how great company it is worldwide and how great constructions it builds elsewhere. And how the Romanian Government is exclusively to blame because of poor funding. Give me a break!!

In any contract the supplier and the customer are partners. The supplier can not act as if it doesn't give a **** about what the customer gets out of the contract. And the fact is that Bechtel got 1.1 mld. EUR!!! from the Romanian Government. And for that HUGE amount of money, after 8 (EIGHT) YEARS they've built 52 km of operational motorway, an incomplete useless viaduct in the middle of nowhere and some 20 km of cleared vegetation! And they keep claiming we owe them money!! Horrible-horrible company! I would be very happy to see them bankrupt as of tomorrow!

But leaving that matter, the fact is that motorway construction has leaped way ahead in the past two years. So the prospects are looking good and we might see some serious motorway constructions in the upcoming years.


----------



## suvi genije

Baiazid said:


> ^^ I keep saying that's great news, even if the reasons and the web of interests behind is far more complicated than what one can read in the official announcements.
> 
> After all it's said and done, and completely disregarding the political aspects, in the past two years we had a huge leap in the motorway construction in Romania. From unbelievably slow progressing contracts (5-7 years for 10-20 km), with indecent costs per kilometer (10-20 million EUR / km) and countless "additions" to contracts which usually led to doubling the contract value, way before having anything ready, we got down to amazingly fast constructions (1 -2 years or less), even with full openings ahead of the planned dates, for reasonable costs per kilometer (3-6 million EUR / km) with the illegal impossibility to have additional costs higher then 10%.
> 
> In this new context we see contractors who really want to build motorways and of course, earn the money. While the beggars and the cheaters, such as Colas and Romstrade so far, are being kicked out. I would say that sends a good signal both to the constructors and to us, the citizens. Therefore, the termination with Romstrade sound great to me!
> 
> Not to forget, we've also kicked Bechtel out of most of that huge A3 contract in Transylvania. What a horrible company!! I know, a lot of people defend Bechtel and keep saying how great company it is worldwide and how great constructions it builds elsewhere. And how the Romanian Government is exclusively to blame because of poor funding. Give me a break!!
> 
> In any contract the supplier and the customer are partners. The supplier can not act as if it doesn't give a **** about what the customer gets out of the contract. And the fact is that Bechtel got 1.1 mld. EUR!!! from the Romanian Government. And for that HUGE amount of money, after 8 (EIGHT) YEARS they've built 52 km of operational motorway, an incomplete useless viaduct in the middle of nowhere and some 20 km of cleared vegetation! And they keep claiming we owe them money!! Horrible-horrible company! I would be very happy to see them bankrupt as of tomorrow!
> 
> But leaving that matter, the fact is that motorway construction has leaped way ahead in the past two years. So the prospects are looking good and we might see some serious motorway constructions in the upcoming years.


 It seems that someone from your government got a great personal financial satisfaction for that mess.
Similiar thing is here in Serbia. 
Croatians have excellent motorway network, but their ex prime minister went to prison for 10yrs for corruption.


----------



## Le Clerk

Baiazid said:


> ^^ I keep saying that's great news, even if the reasons and the web of interests behind is far more complicated than what one can read in the official announcements.
> 
> After all it's said and done, and completely disregarding the political aspects, in the past two years we had a huge leap in the motorway construction in Romania. From unbelievably slow progressing contracts (5-7 years for 10-20 km), with indecent costs per kilometer (10-20 million EUR / km) and countless "additions" to contracts which usually led to doubling the contract value, way before having anything ready, we got down to amazingly fast constructions (1 -2 years or less), even with full openings ahead of the planned dates, for reasonable costs per kilometer (3-6 million EUR / km) with the illegal impossibility to have additional costs higher then 10%.
> 
> In this new context we see contractors who really want to build motorways and of course, earn the money. While the beggars and the cheaters, such as Colas and Romstrade so far, are being kicked out. I would say that sends a good signal both to the constructors and to us, the citizens. Therefore, the termination with Romstrade sound great to me!
> 
> Not to forget, we've also kicked Bechtel out of most of that huge A3 contract in Transylvania. What a horrible company!! I know, a lot of people defend Bechtel and keep saying how great company it is worldwide and how great constructions it builds elsewhere. And how the Romanian Government is exclusively to blame because of poor funding. Give me a break!!
> 
> In any contract the supplier and the customer are partners. The supplier can not act as if it doesn't give a **** about what the customer gets out of the contract. And the fact is that Bechtel got 1.1 mld. EUR!!! from the Romanian Government. And for that HUGE amount of money, after 8 (EIGHT) YEARS they've built 52 km of operational motorway, an incomplete useless viaduct in the middle of nowhere and some 20 km of cleared vegetation! And they keep claiming we owe them money!! Horrible-horrible company! I would be very happy to see them bankrupt as of tomorrow!
> 
> But leaving that matter, the fact is that motorway construction has leaped way ahead in the past two years. So the prospects are looking good and we might see some serious motorway constructions in the upcoming years.


Agree with your summary of motorway construction development in Romania! I would only note that in what concerns Bechtel, you are wrong, because Bechtel's main goal, as a company, is to maxime profits, and if governments are stupid enough to offer the opportunity to maxime the profits at an unusual rate than so it be! And that is what happened with the Bechtel agreement signed in 2004, and we both know how stupid was that contract for the Romanian side, unbelievably stupid.

Therefore, I'd put the blame on the Romanian Gov and not Bechtel. Moreover, from my reading of opinions by engineers, Bechtel has been quite effective in building the (high quality) 52 km of TM once the money was made available. In addition, Bechtel agreed to exit more than half of the contract back in 2011, following negotiations with the RO Gov, although it was under no obligation to do so. On the contrary, Bechtel could've just claimed damages in billions, but they agreed to terminate with no claims against the Romanian side (aside from due payments for executed works). And we have to admit it was a gesture of good-will from them.

Anyway, the good news we have made a HUGE progress in the past year in terms of motorway construction, and I really hope that huge progress not only to be maintained, but to see some further leaps with one or two PPPs, especially on the tough section of Comarnic-Fagaras and Tg Mures-Iasi. That would be REAL progress in the years to come from the current standing of motorway construction.


----------



## Baiazid

Le Clerk said:


> II would only note that in what concerns Bechtel, you are wrong, because Bechtel's main goal, as a company, is to maxime profits, and if governments are stupid enough to offer the opportunity to maxime the profits at an unusual rate than so it be!


And that is exactly what I'm arguing! It's not like this at all. And I'm not talking about principles or morality, but of common sense.

That contract was huge (415 km for 2-4-undefined billion EUR) and for a long term (5 years initially, 7 years later on). Regardless of the initial agreements, it would have been in the mutual interest of both Bechtel and the Romanian Government to complete that contract. For Bechtel it would have been a great reference. And they would have earned far more from the whole contract.

I'm absolutely sure that it was no joy the repeated commissioning and decommissioning of the construction sites of 1500-2000 workers and the corresponding hardware.

No matter how you put it, it was a failure for Bechtel as well and they are equally to blame as the Romanian Government. For instance, I'm sure Bechtel was involved in the decision of which sections to start at first. So they were part of that congregation of idiots which decided to build useless sections for years to come.

I mean, come on, they were able to impose a contract which gave them all the rights, while Romania had only obligations, and they were not able to impose logical and technical construction decisions, such as "let's make a motorway that people could actually use" for that 1.1 billion EUR they got paid already?!?


----------



## Le Clerk

I am not sure the current section is useless, while it is part of Cluj by-pass.

The commissioning and decommissioning of plant and workforce was part and result of the RO Gov's inability to ensure the (admitedly) huge financing for the construction works, in a period when the RO Gov was struggling to ensure co-financing or financing proper for hundreds of kms U/C on CIV, AND in a period of economic recession.

So, I am sorry but I really do not see Bechtel's fault here. When they got the money, they did their job, even for a high price. But it's the price the RO Gov undertook to pay by (intently?) signing a totally unbalanced agreement with Bechtel. You know how we say it, "stupidity and snobbery always have high costs".


----------



## Le Clerk

Anyway, let's see some more pictures of works - this time smth new and good quality: Brasov by-pass works:



adailton92 said:


> Salutari,
> Ieri si astazi am dat o fuga pe santierul centurii Brasovului.
> Am inceput de la nodul rutier cu DN13:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacat ca aici va fi doar un girator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supratraversare DN1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sens giratoriu la capatul dinspre DN1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sfarsit:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Why is the Brașov bypass not built as a part of A3?


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Because A3 goes about 20 kms west of Brasov, while the by-pass is going by the city margins, and it is a must for the city:


----------



## Baiazid

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ Because A3 goes about 20 kms west of Brasov, while the by-pass is going by the city margins, and it is a must for the city:


10 km - between Gimbav and Codlea - not 20 km, but still, far enough.


----------



## Le Clerk

I approximated it "from bird's eye". 10 kms is not far, but AFAIK A3 could not go the whole route of DN1, in order to continue with the Brasov by-pass, for technical reasons. So, the current by-pass is basically a continuation of DN1 passing by Brasov.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Oh, A3 will run west of Brașov? I thought it was to go around Brașov and then follow DN1 south via Predeal to Sinaia and points further south.


----------



## Baiazid

ChrisZwolle said:


> Why is the Brașov bypass not built as a part of A3?


The A3 motorway won't follow the same route as DN1 and the railway Bucuresti - Brasov. Actually those two are built, due to historical reasons, on the worse possible location. Between Predeal and Brasov, the corridor drops 400m in altitude over 13 km, out of which there is a 200m drop within the first 1.8 km. That's not a place for a motorway. Even the railway twists and turns to add about 6km to the slope. And even so the descent has a 25‰ incline.

Therefore, the A3 towards Brasov will turn left just before Predeal and will descent in Transylvania trough Rasnov, thus following a longer corridor, but with a far gentle slope. The downside being that the closest it will come to Brasov will be the single Brasov Exit at Ghimbav (10km from the city).


----------



## bogdymol

Some pictures from *A1 Deva-Orastie* (near the Mures bridge):



Adrian! said:


> De doua saptamani la Deva,doar intr-o zi a fost putin soare , restul numai ceata…nasol cu Foenu-ul asta pe culoarul Alba-Iula –Deva! Cateva foto de astazi de la podul peste Mures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dilatatia…Nici un “magnet” nu are voie se se apropie! Patrocle e la post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MURESUL LA SIMERIA! In stanga Parcul Dendrologic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimele retusuri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asta este noutatea…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …marcajul si New Jersey de Simeria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Se lucra la marcaje, se curate , se montau stalpii de indicatoare si se cara pamant la km 32
> P.P.S.S. Neoficial… “nemtii” de la Strabag suparati foc, zidul de la km 32 fisurat, nu lasat la el 28 de zile, grabit, nasol, naspa!!!


----------



## Le Clerk

Baiazid said:


> The A3 motorway won't follow the same route as DN1 and the railway Bucuresti - Brasov. Actually those two are built, due to historical reasons, on the worse possible location. Between Predeal and Brasov, the corridor drops 400m in altitude over 13 km, out of which there is a 200m drop within the first 1.8 km. That's not a place for a motorway. Even the railway twists and turns to add about 6km to the slope. And even so the descent has a 25‰ incline.
> 
> Therefore, the A3 towards Brasov will turn left just before Predeal and will descent in Transylvania trough Rasnov, thus following a longer corridor, but with a far gentle slope. The downside being that the closest it will come to Brasov will be the single Brasov Exit at Ghimbav (10km from the city).


Thanks for the technical insight! :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> Some pictures from *A1 Deva-Orastie* (near the Mures bridge):


So, what's the news? Are they gonna open this 32 km stretch by end-year? :cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

Rumors say that it will open on December 8th (which is just a coincidence that is 1 day before parliment elections). We will just have to wait and see...


----------



## cinxxx

No openings on national day this year? :lol:


----------



## Baiazid

bogdymol said:


> Rumors say that it will open on December 8th (which is just a coincidence that is 1 day before parliment elections). We will just have to wait and see...


Can't be the 8th, cause it's the last day before the elections and it's illegal to show politicians on TV in the last day before the elections. And what's the point of an opening without politicians? :lol: It has to be the 7th of December at most, so we can see them on TV.


----------



## Le Clerk

Does anybody know when we get past half CIV construction? That should happen this year IMO. We have almost 400 km of motorway on CIV currently. That is already half the lenght of CIV, right?!


----------



## Baiazid

Le Clerk said:


> Does anybody know when we get past half CIV construction? That should happen this year IMO. We have almost 400 km of motorway on CIV currently. That is already half the lenght of CIV, right?!


The total length Nadlac - Constanta is 800 km on the complete motorway, so half is indeed 400 km. So far we're just under half ~395 km if I remember right. With the opening of Deva - Orastie (32 km) this year we will pass the half corridor milestone.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ But we also have the southern part of C IV (Lugoj - Calafat)...


----------



## Baiazid

bogdymol said:


> ^^ But we also have the southern part of C IV (Lugoj - Calafat)...


:gossip: Don't tell @most that I forgot about CIV - South


----------



## Le Clerk

Baiazid said:


> The total length Nadlac - Constanta is 800 km on the complete motorway, so half is indeed 400 km. So far we're just under half ~395 km if I remember right. With the opening of Deva - Orastie (32 km) this year we will pass the half corridor milestone.


Thanks! So we are half way there, and next years we should get to almost 3/4 of it. :banana:


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> ^^ But we also have the southern part of C IV (Lugoj - Calafat)...


Why do you want to mess with my calculations!? hno:


----------



## Baiazid

Le Clerk said:


> Thanks! So we are half way there, and next years we should get to almost 3/4 of it. :banana:


2/3 (~540km) at the end of 2013, IF Pecica - Nadlac will also be complete, as the CNADNR General Manager expects.

In 2014 CIV North  should be 80% complete (~650 km), that meaning motorway all the way Nadlac - Constanta except Sibiu - Pitesti and Bucharest Ring, either North or South, as it seems no one is sure about which section of the Bucharest Ring will actually be a part of CIV.


----------



## bgd77

ChrisZwolle said:


> Oh, A3 will run west of Brașov? I thought it was to go around Brașov and then follow DN1 south via Predeal to Sinaia and points further south.





Baiazid said:


> The A3 motorway won't follow the same route as DN1 and the railway Bucuresti - Brasov. Actually those two are built, due to historical reasons, on the worse possible location. Between Predeal and Brasov, the corridor drops 400m in altitude over 13 km, out of which there is a 200m drop within the first 1.8 km. That's not a place for a motorway. Even the railway twists and turns to add about 6km to the slope. And even so the descent has a 25‰ incline.
> 
> Therefore, the A3 towards Brasov will turn left just before Predeal and will descent in Transylvania trough Rasnov, thus following a longer corridor, but with a far gentle slope. The downside being that the closest it will come to Brasov will be the single Brasov Exit at Ghimbav (10km from the city).


As a completion of what has already been said by Baiazid, here are some screenshots from the feasibility study of the Predeal - Brasov highway.

A general overview of this section - A3 is in red, Brasov bypass in blue:










A3 from Predeal towards Rasnov (and Brasov):










A3 near Rasnov:










A3 near Brasov (more precisely near Ghimbav and Cristian) - again, A3 is in red, Brasov bypass is in blue:










A3 will continue north towards Codlea and then make it left towards Fagaras.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I see. The current plans leave some Romanian cities quite far from the motorways, like Brașov, Cluj-Napoca and Timișoara.


----------



## Le Clerk

I don't think the motorway goes far from Brasov. 10 km doesn't seem far.

Also, the city will have 2 road connections (DN1 and DN73 on the first map) to A3, both currently at 2x2 AFAIK (or most of lengh anyway), so 10 km on these roads will be quite fast. I ask my Romanian colleagues to correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Night Fury

Building a motorway right near major cities can be more expensive, probably that's why they didn't want to get too close.


----------



## bogdymol

If they also make sure that the city has a good connection with the motorway (existing or new 2-lane per direction road with speed limit ~ 100 km/h), I don't see what's the problem if the motorway goes 10 or 20 km away from the city-center.

examples: Zadar, Croatia, Linz, Austria


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If motorways are far from the cities it is not useful for urban traffic, especially amongst larger cities. If it is closer to cities or encircles them partially, you can take a lot of surface street traffic onto the motorway, reducing urban congestion. Timișoara, a city of over 300,000 people is served by just one exit 10 kilometers outside the city.


----------



## Le Clerk

Brasov will have a modern by-pass almost at expressway standard. That will be enough to serve decongestion for the city, especially since it will not be used by other traffic (which will be carried by A3).

As for Timisoara, it is good thing that the city benefits from a motorway at all, even though 10 km away. In the initial EU plans, Timisoara was not cought under A1. Following insistence from the RO Gov, the EU accepted to "pull" the motorway route south and thus extend the lenght of A1 to Timisoara (32 more km), and that's why you get that weird U shaped motorway near Timisoara.


----------



## panda80

ChrisZwolle said:


> If motorways are far from the cities it is not useful for urban traffic, especially amongst larger cities. If it is closer to cities or encircles them partially, you can take a lot of surface street traffic onto the motorway, reducing urban congestion. Timișoara, a city of over 300,000 people is served by just one exit 10 kilometers outside the city.


Timisoara already has 2 motorway exits, Giarmata and Izvin. But, yes it is true that A1 doesn't serve at all urban traffic in Timisoara, like it happens at Arad or Sibiu.


----------



## Baiazid

Le Clerk said:


> As for Timisoara, it is good thing that the city benefits from a motorway at all, even though 10 km away. In the initial EU plans, Timisoara was not cought under A1. Following insistence from the RO Gov, the EU accepted to "pull" the motorway route south and thus extend the lenght of A1 to Timisoara (*32 more km*), and that's why you get that weird U shaped motorway near Timisoara.


Not again! icard:

Beside the obvious advantage of providing access to the A1 motorway to Timisoara and Lugoj, the selected route which is currently under construction is only 16 km !! (not 32!) longer then if A1 would have followed the same path as DN7 through the Mures Valley. Therefore, one one hand, the detour was small compared to the advantage of connecting two more cities to the motorway.

But more then that, the current route of A1 Arad - Timisoara - Lugoj - Deva is CHEAPER then the direct route Arad - Deva, due to the difficult geography of then Mures Valley between Ilia and Arad. The direct route would have called for a lot of viaducts, excavations and tunnels, for over 80 km - similar to what the Olt Valley will ask for - as opposed to being constructed on plains from Arad and up to *****, with only 18 km accross mountains on the "longer" route. 

Bottom line: the "detour" by Timisoara it was small (16 km), it was economically important and it was a lot cheaper then a direct route. It was the logical choice, both for Romania and EU. And that's why the motorway went that way.


----------



## gogu.ca

ChrisZwolle said:


> If motorways are far from the cities it is not useful for urban traffic, especially amongst larger cities. If it is closer to cities or encircles them partially, you can take a lot of surface street traffic onto the motorway, reducing urban congestion. Timișoara, a city of over 300,000 people is served by just one exit 10 kilometers outside the city.


really...vancouver 4 milions ppl 3 exits from highway 1 to city center caa 20km


----------



## Le Clerk

Baiazid said:


> Not again! icard:
> 
> Beside the obvious advantage of providing access to the A1 motorway to Timisoara and Lugoj, the selected route which is currently under construction is only 16 km !! (not 32!) longer then if A1 would have followed the same path as DN7 through the Mures Valley. Therefore, one one hand, the detour was small compared to the advantage of connecting two more cities to the motorway.
> 
> But more then that, the current route of A1 Arad - Timisoara - Lugoj - Deva is CHEAPER then the direct route Arad - Deva, due to the difficult geography of then Mures Valley between Ilia and Arad. The direct route would have called for a lot of viaducts, excavations and tunnels, for over 80 km - similar to what the Olt Valley will ask for - as opposed to being constructed on plains from Arad and up to *****, with only 18 km accross mountains on the "longer" route.
> 
> Bottom line: the "detour" by Timisoara it was small (16 km), it was economically important and it was a lot cheaper then a direct route. It was the logical choice, both for Romania and EU. And that's why the motorway went that way.


I don't remember reading this _again_ on the Romanian forum, if that's what you mean, also because I don't have time to read all the posts in the numerous infrastructure threads there. 

Anyway, from what I read, the initial route was directly from Arad to Deva, but it was changed in order to catch Timisoara too. As for the technical reasons, I do not dispute them, but again, I am pretty sure I read many times that the initial route was also an option.


----------



## Baiazid

Le Clerk said:


> I don't remember reading this _again_ on the Romanian forum, if that's what you mean, also because I don't have time to read all the posts in the numerous infrastructure threads there.
> 
> Anyway, from what I read, the initial route was directly from Arad to Deva, but it was changed in order to catch Timisoara too. As for the technical reasons, I do not dispute them, but again, I am pretty sure I read many times that the route was changed there.


There were many debates up to 3-4 years ago about the route that A1 was to follow from the RO/HU border to Deva. Various interests led to several alternate routes and even at various point at which the motorway was supposed to cross the border. I remember one route was from south of Nadlac and the straight to the Mures Valley, passing half way between Arad and Timisoara (25km away from each of them) :nuts: However, those were exclusively STUDY alternate routes. There was never a submited and aproved project of such a motorway, modified at a later time.

The only projoected version, submited and agreed with EU was the one currently under construction. And the reasons to chose it were very-very logical, technical and economical.

On the other hand, it is also true that all the debates were highlighted at that time by the press, with the specific "I have no idea what I'm talking about" attitude. Which in turn induced into the public the legend that the motorway is today "a lot longer", thus more expensive, just for the sake of the people in Timisoara. And that false legend led further to endless regional debates about who's more entitled to have access to a motorway sooner then the others.

Fortunately, that legend seemed to have died out. Hence my "not again!" when we repeated it. It looks like the legend is far more resilient then I thought.

So I have to repeat the conclusion: the current route was selected for the following reasons, in that order:
1. The current route is cheaper
2. The current route serves the most urban areas possible
_Note:_ The current route is only 16 km longer then the direct route.


----------



## scurt/2

The current route of A1 between Arad and Deva (bypassing Timişoara and Lugoj) has yet another major reason it was chosen for: it provides a perfect layout for the construction of the "southern (read: *main*) arm" of Corridor IV, Lugoj-Caransebeş-Herculane-Tr.Severin-(Craiova?)-Calafat-BG!


----------



## Le Clerk

It's official: the second carriageway for Cernavoda-Medgidia opens today.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Tomorrow according to capital.ro


----------



## narctindra

*contract cancelation for Romstrade*

http://www.zf.ro/business-construct...ai-reziliat-un-contract-cu-romstrade-10355103


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Tomorrow according to capital.ro


Yeah, today. They keep moving the dates for the godamn politicians to have time to inaugurate. :bash:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hmm, Cluj bypass is still not completed...


----------



## sebi23ro

ChrisZwolle said:


> Hmm, Cluj bypass is still not completed...


They are dealing with a land side from what I have seen. Very slow progress indeed. Maybe they don't have a technical solution yet.


----------



## scurt/2

sebi23ro said:


> They are dealing with a *land side* from what I have seen. Very slow progress indeed. Maybe they don't have a technical solution yet.


land _slide_?


----------



## davyl

Yes, yes, of course land slide.

They tried few times to make the hill stable, but there is even a small spring... I think they didn't found a 100% OK solution yet... Some voices said they shouldn't work there because the land is not stable and will cost a lot of money to make the hill stable...


----------



## Le Clerk

Some awesome pics of A1 works:



Danny550394 said:


> Viaduct Aciliu





Danny550394 said:


> Sacel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saliste


----------



## Le Clerk

claudiu_ne2000 said:


> ...datorita vantului...timpi mari de expunere mi-au facut figuri...dar tot am scos ceva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deocamdata astea




:cheers:


----------



## adymartianul

WTF. the same pics 3 times?:nuts:


----------



## Le Clerk

C'mon! I'm still working on this!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Huge embankments. Does this area flood often?


----------



## Baiazid

^^ These days not often. But the high water happens now 10-20 years. The highest flood in the area was in the 1970, when then plain around the motorway was under several meters of water. I would say that's the reference they took into account for the embankments.


----------



## Le Clerk

I think Romania is statistically one of the most flood-prone countries in Europe.


----------



## Le Clerk

Some amazing shots with the Aciliu Viaduct:



boer_escu said:


> Si acum lotul 3 al celor de la Impregilo...
> 
> Incepem cu mult discutata zona a viitorului tunel din capatul dinspre Sibiu al viaductului de la Aciliu, unde din august, nu s-au schumbat prea multe, dar modul in care aluneca terenul e asemanator cu zapada la declansarea avalanselor...
> 
> Imaginile sunt din dreptul haltei CFR Aciliu, aproximativ la 500m de viaduct:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buza dealului spre viaduct:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banuiesc ca aici sunt niste lucrari de stabilizare a dealului (in dreapta imaginii precedente)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si acum, Maria Sa, Viaductul...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asa arata din drumul catre Aciliu... dupa cum se vede lansarea grinzilor este aproape terminata, jos palaria Impregilo, Collini, Maeg, EPCO macarele si celelalte firme participante la constructie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In continuare pe lotul Impregilo, catre Miercurea Sibiului:
> 
> O zona in care mai e de asemenea mult de lucrat, dupa viaduct catre Apoldu de Jos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ143B (acelasi drum judetean care traverseaza autostrada la Rusciori, langa nodul Sibiu vest) aici trece pe sub autostrada, intre Apoldu de Jos si Amnas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In acelasi loc, se lucreaza langa autostrada, sincer, nu stiu exact pentru ce (sa fie centru de intretinere? - poate cineva ne lamureste)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Langa Apoldu de Jos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Langa acelasi sat, DJ106G va trece pe sub autostrada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catre Miercurea Sibiului se lucra cu spor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aici incepe lotul Impregilo, in dreptul Miercurea Bai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mai departe, lucra Straco, la limita dintre loturi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astea au fost imaginile de pe lotul 3 al celor de la Impregilo!


----------



## Le Clerk

I do not particularly trust our PM, but I'll post this here anyway:

*Craiova-Pitesti and Comarnic-Brasov motorway works will start next year*

However, so far there is no info on the financing of such works, which are expected to cost ~ EUR 2 billion alltogether. Of course, not all that money needs to be paid next year, but for the works to begin, an upfront payment of about 20% needs to be paid.


----------



## Baiazid

^^ On this one I totally agree with you. I don't see how those motorways cand be started. Both can involve only a small TEN-T financing from EU, so most of the money must come from the national budget or from a PPP. Considering the fact that both are just ideas so far, I really can't imagine have even a signed contract for any of them before the end of 2013. Let alone the construction start...


----------



## Le Clerk

They don't even have FS done. For Comarnic-Brasov they are tring to tender it for some time already, while for Pitesti-Craiova there is not even a FS tender procedure announced.


----------



## keber

Le Clerk said:


>


Do they really think to open the whole hill? How do they plan to stabilize ground which produces landslides already now? Is there at least cut&cover planned?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Bogdymol told me they changed the design from a cut to a tunnel because the hillside is too unstable for a cut.


----------



## Name user 1

fantastic viaduct


----------



## Le Clerk

Some good shots of the recently completed A2:



CornelB said:


> Daca tot e minivacanta de 1Decembrie, am zis si eu cu ai mei de acasa sa mergem undeva sa ne relaxam.
> Si cum nu vroiam sa stau ca tot romanul blocat pe DN1, in drum spre munte, am luat-o in directie opusa spre mare.:lol:
> 
> Pai n-avem autostrada cap-coada pana la Constanta, de ce sa n-o folosim daca tot sa inaugurat si finalizat?
> Asa ca azi la ora 11.00 plecam din Bucuresti-Aviatiei si la 13.05 eram la Mamaia.:banana:
> 
> Sincer sa fiu mi se pare ciudat sa nu mai fac 4-5 ore pana la mare, insa si mai tare e sa ajung sa vad in Romania interchange-uri de autostrazi (A2 si A4).:applause:
> 
> De la Bucuresti pana la Fundulea sunt multe portiuni cu denivelari si gropi in terasamentul betonat. Aici ar trebui refacuta toata autostrada.
> De la Fundulea pana la Cernavoda se merge ok, mai sunt denivelari, dar se merge destul de bine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pe segmentul Cernavoda-Medgidia-Constanta lucrurile se schimba radical, si calitatea lucrarilor si peisajele:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iesirea de pe A4 pe B-dul I.C. Bratianu, in fata showroom-ului Toyota mi se pare foarte neinspirata si ar trebui regandita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Constanta:


----------



## Le Clerk

Some clear shots of recently opened dual carriageway between Cernavoda and A4:



ghrt said:


> Pe Cernavodă - A4, spaţiile de servicii sunt (aproape toate) deschise *doar* pentru parcare, iar la grupurile sanitare încă se lucra.
> 
> Poze de vineri:
> 
> 
> 
> Spaţiu servicii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stadiul grupului sanitar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Km 169.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Km 172.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Restricţie la 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Km 174.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Şanţurile pluviale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Km 175.


----------



## Le Clerk

Some cool shots of works on Deva-Orastie motorway:



paul23 said:


> Sorry, calitatea pozelor nu e ca si la Claudiu...
> Astea sunt facute cu un compact cu zoom optic 12... asta e tot ce am putut scoate cu aparatul meu.


----------



## Le Clerk

Testing the firefighting units!




paul23 said:


> :lol:


----------



## Sunfuns

Is there a good reason why the road is so windy on a completely flat and non-urban land? Romans built much straighter roads in less flat areas 2000 years ago :lol:


----------



## nenea_hartia

Sunfuns said:


> Is there a good reason why the road is so windy on a completely flat and non-urban land? Romans built much straighter roads in less flat areas 2000 years ago :lol:


Illusion induced by zooming + the need to build the bridge perpendicular to the river to make it shorter and therefore reducing its costs.


----------



## danielstan

The good reason for NOT building straight highways, in general, is that drivers tend to decrease their attention. I don't know this particular case.

From another side, the 1+1 national roads have as much as possible strait sections to offer better chances for overtaking.


----------



## Le Clerk

The road company just announced it awarded the contract for the PFS (pre-feasibility study) of te South Motorway to a consultant:



AndreiN said:


> In urma ultimelor discutii am ajuns la o noua varianta:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What's the difference between a Drum Expres and a Drum Rapid?


----------



## sotonsi

I think Drum Expres would be like an S road in Poland or Austria, or R roads in Czechia, whereas a Drum Rapid looks like it would be just a fast undivided road with bypasses, fewer junctions, maybe a few grade-separated junctions.


----------



## panda80

'Drum expres' and 'drum rapid' are not defined in any legislation in Romania but I suppose the person who made that map meant by 'drum expres' something similar with S roads in Austria and Poland or R in Slovakia/CR. By 'drum rapid' I think he meant a national road, even 1+1, but with some bypasses and a better alignment. So I think sotonsi is true.


----------



## Baiazid

^^ Exactly. The map in that picture IS NOT official. Just a proposal of an user on the Romanian Forum.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ The PFS should indicate the official route. Currently, there is none, that's why I posted that map as an idea of the route. In any case, the posted route has been discussed intensivelly and overall agreed with on the Romanian forum, and it will be interesting whether the PFS will come with the same route. :cheers:


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Le Clerk said:


> The road company just announced it awarded the contract for the PFS (pre-feasibility study) of te South Motorway to a consultant:


Is the pre-study for Bucharest - Craiova section?
I remember there was a FS on Lugoj - Drobeta Turnu Severin or Lugoj - Craiova that was to be ready this autumn.


----------



## Baiazid

^^ It's a whole mess and confusion. There is a political interest and a political support now for a motorway following the route of DN6: Bucuresti - Alexandria - Craiova - Drobeta Turnu Severin - Lugoj - Timisoara.

Therefore this Summer, "out of the blue" the National Road Company (CNADNR) announced the tender for the PF Study for the "South Motorway: Bucuresti - Alexandria - Craiova - Timisoara". That's the official announcement. The surprise was that the Tender Specifications claimed that the study should choose the best route out of four alternatives. Three of them were along DN6, while the fourth implied the route Bucuresti - Pitesti - Craiova - Timisoara.

So, the official documents were on one hand contradicting with each other and on the other hand were including motorways already in service (Bucuresti - Pitesti) or already under construction (Lugoj - Timisioara). That led to hilarious requests for clarifications from the interested companies, such as: "Please confirm that CNADNR does not want a SPF for Bucuresti - Pitesti" :nuts: or "Please confirm that the study should only refer to Bucuresti - Lugoj instead of Timisoara".

Today we had the official announcement from CNADNR that the SPF tender was awarded. But yesterday we had a major political leader from Alexandria announcing that the South Motorway construction will start next year and it will pass next to Alexandria. While the day before we had the Prime Minister announcing that Craiova - Pitesti motorway is a TOP PRIORITY for 2013 :nuts:

So the official / political messages are totally confusing about this motorway.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

^^Thank you for your information.

When should be the study ready?


----------



## Baiazid

^^ 6 months from the contract award date. So, if there is no litigation to the tender result, the study should be ready in June 2013.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Baiazid said:


> ^^ 6 months from the contract award date. So, if there is no litigation to the tender result, the study should be ready in June 2013.


Superb!:cheers:


----------



## danielstan

Take a big breath when reading such news:
- next Sunday (December, 9th) there are parliamentary elections in Romania and promises go high
Without anticipating the result I find reasonably to estimate there will be harsh negotiations and other political maneuvers in order to have a government in the next 2 months (maximum term allowed by the Constitution; after 60 days the Parliament will be dissolved if no govt.)


----------



## Le Clerk

It still remains a BIG questionmark of how will they fund it, because a rough estimate puts this motorway at EUR 2-3 billion, while EU funding is very little (20-30% tops). They have recently cut funding in a few hundreds of millions from U/C projects such as Bucharest ring or A3 extension into Bucharest or Suplacu-Bors, and are discussing a new motorway which cost way more than these funds that were recently cut!?? :nuts:


----------



## Le Clerk

CNADNR opened today the upgraded 7.3 km stretch of road connecting the Dacia plant in Mioveni to A1 motorway:











http://www.zf.ro/companii/construct...e-dacia-de-la-mioveni-si-dn-73-10369604/poze/

The article says it is an expressway, but I have my doubts.


----------



## MirceaValahRO

it looks good.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Unfortunately Google Earth is all low-res and outdated imagery in that area.

Weird place for a large automotive plant though.


----------



## medicu' de garda

Why do you think so?

You're right about Google, btw. It barely updates imagery at all in Romania (you can still see satelite images of the Basarab overpass construction site in its infancy, some 4-5 years ago :nuts: )


----------



## Night Fury

Le Clerk said:


> CNADNR opened today the upgraded 7.3 km stretch of road connecting the Dacia plant in Mioveni to A1 motorway:
> 
> The article says it is an expressway, but I have my doubts.


It's the first phase of the project to upgrade the entire national road 73 (or E574), all the way to Brasov, which included building a small expressway to Dacia. Before this expressway existed, lorries had to pass through Colibasi (see the map below).

They upgraded the current road and extended parts of it to 2x2 lanes where only one lane per direction existed. The whole upgraded part is separated by crash barriers, even the parts which run through urban areas, and there are no U turns.

What has been done shown in a map:








Orange: expressway.
Green: upgraded national road.
Circle: the place where this photo had been taken.


----------



## Le Clerk

So then only the 3 km from the plant to DN 73 are real express, the rest is just 2x2 national road.

Anyway, smth worthy for the plant in the end. If they extend the works to Brasov, a nice alternative to DN2 would emerge. :cheers:

Edit: there will be an expressway from Craiova to Pitesti. This, together with Pitesti-Brasov, means another corridor opens between Calafat and A3.


----------



## Le Clerk

The EC has unblocked the Transportation Programme for Romania, a little more than 1 month after it started pre-suspension procedures. Romania will pay EUR 20 million in fines. Romania also terminated the Nadlac-Pecica motorway section (A1).


----------



## Night Fury

Le Clerk said:


> Anyway, smth worthy for the plant in the end. If they extend the works to Brasov, a nice alternative to DN2 would emerge. :cheers:


They are already working on it.


----------



## Le Clerk

Really?! I don't think so. It's more like planned to be built. It's another difficult road that crosses the mountains.


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Search Corporation: Comarnic-Brasov Highway Should Be Priority, Sibiu-Pitesti Is Four Times More Expensive*
> today, 08:19
> 
> The Bucharest-Brasov, Craiova-Pitesti highways and Bucharest’s highway-standard ring road are among the roads desperately needed for years, says Valentin Stoica, general manager of design firm Search Corporation.


http://www.zfenglish.com/companies/...pitesti-is-four-times-more-expensive-10373872

In (Romanian) detail *here*


The consultants are basically saying that Comarnic-Brasov is the only motorway project that could see a PPP funding, together with Bucharest ring. This is due to the high traffic that could ensure a return of investment.


----------



## danielstan

ChrisZwolle said:


> Will the elections of yesterday result in changes to the road development of Romania?


It is a tradition in Romania that after elections the works on highways are slowing down, 'due to unforeseenable reasons' (eufemistically said).
In fact the biggest number of km of highways are inaugurated at the end of the 4 years mandate term.

Other colleagues have observed that during the last months the pace of organizing tenders for new highways has decreased, so in 2014 - 2015 we will surely have less km of new highways to open.

Also the parties in the current govt. (which have clearly won the elections) have spent a lot public money for social gifts (increasing salaries and pensions) and those social costs must be sustained in the next years, without a very big economic growth (estimates).

During last days some programs financed by EU (includin POS-Transport) have been un-blocked, but with 'corrections' = less money given by EU.
In 2012 most of the highways builders have worked on credit (with EU programs put on hold) and next months they expect the state pays its debts.

We have the recipe for a stagnation or reduction in highways building in the next 2 years.
----------------------
I believe that whatever parties would have won the elections, the highways program would have been reduced, under such economic circumstances.


----------



## danielstan

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> ^^wow
> 
> Was the red bridge on the right built especially for the motorway interchange? Do you have more pics of it?


That bridge is only for light traffic between Cerna-Voda city and the highway.
Trucks need to make a detour if they go to Cernavoda.


----------



## Baiazid

ChrisZwolle said:


> Will the elections of yesterday result in changes to the road development of Romania?


After the elections CNADNR made three four tender announcements for PPP construction, financing and the operation of the following motorways:
- Comrnic - Brasov
- Craiova - Pitesti
- Ploiesti - Buzau - Focsani
- Bucharest Ring South, from A1 to A2


----------



## Baiazid

Jack_Frost said:


> ^^its his government he was talking about, not his country. i love my country, but if it was up to me, we should lock the doors of our parliament in budapest when every politician is in there, and burn it down to the ground. ok, it would be a shame for that beautiful building, but i reached a point that i think it may be worth it...


It's not his government.It's the party and the leader he supports. And just like that leader, Tepes and many others don't get democracy and the fact that their way is not the only way. So they'd rather burn down the country then step down from power, even if the election result was overwhelmingly telling them to.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Will the elections of yesterday result in changes to the road development of Romania?


Yes. As I expected, there is a switch to other projects, as follows:

1) Comarnic-Brasov works (A3) were tendered yesterday for a PPP (second time after 2009 if I remember well) for ~ cost of EUR 1 billion. The project is very difficult: 35 bridges and 18 tunnels for 75% of the total lenght of the section (58 km)

2) published tender announcement for Ploiesti-Focsani motorway on A5 (133 km on C IX) also for a PPP - estimated price EUR 1,1 billion 

3) published tender announcement for Craiova-Pitesti (A16 ?) motorway (100 km) also PPP - at ~ EUR 600 million

4) published tender announcement for A0 south (50 km) also PPP together with maintenance works for A2 


And I am not joking. :nuts:


Let's see if they sign anything of that by early next year.

PS: There is clearly no more budget money for non-EU funded projects so we'll clearly see more PPPs.

The Road Company is yet to annouce winners for almost 100 more motorway km on A1, lots which were tendered in September if I remember well.


----------



## and802

^^

your calculation says you need at least 2,6 billion. I believe the most important factor is: how to manage a PPP. this is not easy these days to tempt organisations to invest this kind of money. lets see.

as usual everything depends on conditions ...


----------



## Le Clerk

These are all PPPs, so the money should be brought by investors, not by the Gov. Comarnic-Brasov was very close to be signed as PPP in 2009 with Vinci, but the economic crisis stopped everything.

If they manage to sign 2 of the 4 projects next year, and it's still a huge accomplishment. And I am politically not very fond of this Gov, and Baiazid knows it. But I am interested more in infrastructure development, than in who is in charge.


----------



## EduardSA

Le Clerk said:


> And I am politically not very fond of this Gov, and Baiazid knows it. But I am interested more in infrastructure development, than in who is in charge.


Very well said Le Clerk :cheers:

Any news on the remaining sections of the A1?


----------



## Baiazid

Le Clerk said:


> Comarnic-Brasov was very close to be signed as PPP in 2009 with Vinci, but the economic crisis stopped everything.


You know very well that the crisis was just the pretext. We had enough inside rumors to know that corruption, in particularly what Vinci - Aktor consortium was supposed to "pay back" to the party. Nevermind though.

Currently I'm pretty convince that the new tender for Comarnic - Brasov is dedicated to Vinci. And as much as we'd like to split politics and infrastructre, I'm sure this tender has to do with the fact that Vinci is French, and France is led by the socialists, and our PM needs the France support in the political battles ahead. So the tender will be awarded to Vinci in order to "stregthen" the Romanian - French "friendship". Which by the way was brutally shaken by the termination of the Colas contract. Even if it was well justified...


----------



## Le Clerk

I frankly hope we don't have another "Bechtel case", contract which was BTW also awarded based on an intergovernmental favour in 2004 (when the Government was also Socialist-led). I do not want to make any connection, but even if the contract will be awarded to Vinci, I hope at least it will not be as bad as the contract with Bechtel. 

As for Vinci-Aktor, what I know is that Aktor was owned by Greek Gov which had just been declared bankrupt internationally, and so no bank in its right minds would have lent money to Vinci/Aktor consortium for an extremely difficult project in Romania, as no bank is currently insane enough to lend money to Greek Gov.

And so I hope at least no Greek company will join this project.


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Romania Puts Two Vital Highways Up For Concession: Craiova-Pitesti And Ploiesti-Focsani*
> today, 08:50
> 
> The national roads authority in Romania (CNADNR) intends to put up for concession two contracts for designing and building Craiova-Pitesti and Ploiesti-Buzau-Focsani highways, which are set to cost up to EUR2 billion.


 More in Romanian


----------



## Le Clerk

EduardSA said:


> Very well said Le Clerk :cheers:
> 
> Any news on the remaining sections of the A1?


As I mentioned, the remaining sections on A1 (except Sibiu-Pitesti) were tendered already, and CNADNR needs to announce the winners (possibly in January, as I read). :cheers:


----------



## Baiazid

Le Clerk said:


> I frankly hope we don't have another "Bechtel case", contract which was BTW also awarded based on an intergovernmental favour in 2004 (when the Government was also Socialist-led). I do not want to make any connection, but even if the contract will be awarded to Vinci, I hope at least it will not be as bad as the contract with Bechtel.
> 
> As for Vinci-Aktor, what I know is that Aktor was owned by Greek Gov which had just been declared bankrupt internationally, and so no bank in its right minds would have lent money to Vinci/Aktor consortium for an extremely difficult project in Romania, as no bank is currently insane enough to lend money to Greek Gov.
> 
> And so I hope at least no Greek company will join this project.


@LeClerk, Vinci is a 40 bln. EUR yearly turnover group. Trust me, if they need 3 bln. EUR for a 5 year contract, they get it with one phone call.  The financing was not the issue in 2011 for the fail of the tender for Comarnic - Brasov.

We can't have a "Bechtel-type" contract anymore, since now we're EU member and the rules are diffrent now. Beside that, beeing a French, thus european group, Vinci can not have the same "I don't give a ****" attitude that Bechtel had in the past 8 years.


----------



## Le Clerk

Baiazid said:


> @LeClerk, Vinci is a 40 bln. EUR yearly turnover group. Trust me, if they need 3 bln. EUR for a 5 year contract, they get it with one phone call.  The financing was not the issue in 2011 for the fail of the tender for Comarnic - Brasov.


If you talk to a banker/treasurer, he/she'll tell you size doesn't matter (Enron, Fannie Mae etc). Solvency is what really matters for lenders/banks, and that is given by ratings. 

Greece had at the moment of the tender award a turnover of about EUR 300 billion (about 8 times more than Vinci) BUT had the rating of an insolvent, which is the worst rating possible. No bank would loan Greece or Greek state-owned companies at that moment, as no bank would loan Greek Gov today (that's why they are bailed out on and on by powerful EU states, not banks). 

This is also why no bank would finance the PPP agreement entered into by the Vinci/Aktor consortium. The awful insolvent rate of Aktor would spread like cancer to its partner Vinci, and remove any possibility of a loan, let alone a good loan (low interest) for that particular project. This is what led to its failure. 



> We can't have a "Bechtel-type" contract anymore, since now we're EU member and the rules are diffrent now. Beside that, beeing a French, thus european group, Vinci can not have the same "I don't give a ****" attitude that Bechtel had in the past 8 years.


We'll see about that. EU membership is not a guarantee bad things cannot happen. But I agree EU Commission will react very aggressively if smth goes array.


----------



## Baiazid

Le Clerk said:


> If you talk to a banker/treasurer, he/she'll tell you size doesn't matter (Enron, Fannie Mae etc). Solvency is what really matters for lenders/banks, and that is given by ratings.


That's true. That's what they'll TELL YOU. Totally different of what they'll tell Enron, Fannie, Vici. :yes:

Anyway, it doesn't matter. We'll see about that. Fact is that we have now a new ongoing procedure. We'll have to see how it goes on.


----------



## marius_NE

Vinci actual rating:

*S&P*: *BBB+/A-2*, *stable outlook* (*investment grade*)
(An obligor rated '*BBB*' has adequate capacity to meet its financial commitments. However, adverse economic conditions or changing circumstances are more likely to lead to a weakened capacity of the obligor to meet its financial commitments.)
(*A-2*: is susceptible to adverse economic conditions however the obligor's capacity to meet its financial commitment on the obligation is satisfactory)

*Moody's*: *Baa1/P2*, *stable outlook* (*investment grade*)
(*Baa1*:Rated as medium grade, with some speculative elements and moderate credit risk.)
(*P2*:High ability to repay short term debt)

*Fitch*: *BBB+*, *stable outlook* (*investment grade*)
(*BBB*: medium class companies, which are satisfactory at the moment)


----------



## Le Clerk

Thanks. Looks like Vinci is in good standing. Do you have similar data for Aktor?


----------



## danielstan

If Aktor has problems of solvency, Vinci could find another associate.
Problem solved.


----------



## Le Clerk

Vinci doesn't need to have a tender associate in the first place, if they are so experienced and financially powerful.


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Comarnic-Brasov motorway, put up for auction*
> DECEMBER 11TH, 2012 AT 9:00 PM
> 
> The Comarnic-Brasov motorway was put up for auction. The government is willing to pay RON 5.3 bln for the construction, operation and maintenance of the motorway, based on a concession contract, antena3.ro reports. The 58 km motorway will be divided in two segments: Comarnic-Predeal and Predeal-Brasov. It will have 35 bridges and viaducts, and 19 tunnels. Offers may be submitted by 21 January 2013. This is the government’s second attempt to build this motorway segment, after the first awarding of the contract was cancelled because of insufficient funding.


http://www.nineoclock.ro/comarnic-brasov-motorway-put-up-for-auction/


----------



## Le Clerk

It sems Corridor IV south has beeen put aside for many years to come (as I speculated here some time ago). Priorities of the new Gov are the above said motorways, and a string of secondary express-ways, all without EU funding. I wonder why?! :|


----------



## Pascal20a

Which part of the A1 will be built next??


----------



## Le Clerk

The remaining sections which were tendered a few months ago (the non-contracted lots on Timisoara-Lugoj and Lugoj-Deva), and then Sibiu-Pitesti with EU money in 2014-2020. At least, this is what should be done.


----------



## Pascal20a

when will be the next part of the A3 opened??


----------



## Le Clerk

Which one? If you refer to Bors-Suplacu, certainly NOT next year, because there is no money allocated to that. And from how the priorities look like, not in a few years.

There is a small stretch of 8 km near Cluj that was contracted in the summer and that might be opened in 2014 but that's it! 

If they contract Comarnic-Brasov, then we might see that completed by 2016.


----------



## marius_NE

Le Clerk said:


> Thanks. Looks like Vinci is in good standing. Do you have similar data for Aktor?


 
I wasn't able to find Aktor rating. IMO their rating has to be inferior then Vinci's.


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> There is a small stretch of 8 km near Cluj that was contracted in the summer and that might be opened in 2014 but that's it!


You're again overoptimistic . Nothing has been contracted yet.
Another joint-venture has filled a complaint against the tender results and subsequently the state authority CNSC has ordered CNADNR to reassess all offers.


----------



## Pascal20a

i mean the part to the hungarian border


----------



## Le Clerk

Baiazid said:


> That's true. That's what they'll TELL YOU. Totally different of what they'll tell Enron, Fannie, Vici. :yes:


The head of CNADNR says Comarnic-Brasov clings on banks' interest. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> You're again overoptimistic . Nothing has been contracted yet.
> Another joint-venture has filled a complaint against the tender results and subsequently the state authority CNSC has ordered CNADNR to reassess all offers.


I didn't know about the complaint against the tender results. 

Edit: the decision is from 7.12 so very recent.


----------



## Le Clerk

marius_NE said:


> I wasn't able to find Aktor rating. IMO their rating has to be inferior then Vinci's.


They should be CCC or smth like that. BTW: Aktor has been removed from trading.


----------



## Le Clerk

Pascal20a said:


> i mean the part to the hungarian border


This is the answer for that part:



Le Clerk said:


> Which one? If you refer to Bors-Suplacu, certainly NOT next year, because there is no money allocated to that. And from how the priorities look like, not in a few years.


----------



## mman2012

via Hotnews.ro / Agerpress 2016 the Constanta - Nadlac highway to be completed (make that 2018, maybe), 2-3 years to have A3 into Bucharest and also 2014 for Sibiu - Nadlac...


----------



## Le Clerk

The Head of the Road Company stated yesterday that Corridor IV will be completed by 2016, with the Sibiu-Nadlac section to be completed by 2014, while Pitesti-Sibiu to be completed by 2016. A contractor for the section should be selected by end of next year.


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> The Head of the Road Company stated yesterday that (...) the Sibiu-Nadlac section to be completed by 2014 ....


I do not remember exactly how far the project for this section is advanced, but completeling over 300 km partially located in mountanious area in two years sounds ... yes, sounds like what ? not to mention you needed to secure financing.


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> I do not remember exactly how far the project for this section is advanced, but completeling over 300 km partially located in mountanious area in two years sounds ... yes, sounds like what ? not to mention you needed to secure financing.


Sibiu-Pitesti is 100 km long. It's indeed a very costly project (~ EUR 3 billion) but will fall entirely under EU financing starting 2014. In fact, most of the EU funds for Romania's infrastructure for the 2014-2020 period will go into that section, which will be one of the most awesome motorways to drive in Europe, considering the viaducts and tunnels needed. 

I agree it's an optimist projection, but it could be done in 3 years IMO, if nothing goes wrong. Again, this will be funded by EU at 85% of the cost.


----------



## Baiazid

Le Clerk said:


> I agree it's an optimist projection, but it could be done in 3 years IMO, if nothing goes wrong. Again, this will be funded by EU at 85% of the cost.


What's wrong with you? You're again over-optimistic :lol: 

On this one I'm still cautious. I'm not so convinced that they'll have a constructor selected next year and even so, I still have doubts that such a motorway can be built in 3 years. I mean, look at the troubles they have with the hills between Sibiu and Orastie. Now multiply that by 10 and that would be the amount of trouble of crossing the motorway through the hills between the Arges and the Olt valleys.

Cause, by the way, that will be the hardest part and the most expensive in the whole project. Crossing mountains through the Olt Valley will be far more easy. Those hills are the one's that knocked down the Valcele - Ramnicu Valcea railway.


----------



## Le Clerk

There will be multiple contractors on this section, which will probably be segmented in several small lots. The Aciliu Viaduct was built in 1 year. If you hire a contractor for each 15 km of the section, then they could do the 15 km lot in 3 years. Of course, many things can go wrong, but in theory 3 years should be enough for small lots.


----------



## Pascal20a

when is the motorway between satu mare and baia mare??


----------



## Baiazid

Pascal20a said:


> when is the motorway between satu mare and baia mare??


There's a lot of talk about it, but expressway, not motorway. Yet it's just talk so far. I don't think it will/can be ready earlier then 2015 or even later.


----------



## Radu CORNESCU

*Start la cinci noi autostrazi, in 2014, cu bani de la UE*

http://www.ziare.com/stiri/autostrada/start-la-cinci-noi-autostrazi-in-2014-cu-bani-de-la-ue-1209813


----------



## hegyaljai

http://130km.ro/index_en.html

Are these information correct?


----------



## Night Fury

Radu CORNESCU said:


> *Start la cinci noi autostrazi, in 2014, cu bani de la UE*
> 
> http://www.ziare.com/stiri/autostrada/start-la-cinci-noi-autostrazi-in-2014-cu-bani-de-la-ue-1209813


Dude, don't post articles in Romanian on the international section!


----------



## medicu' de garda

hegyaljai said:


> http://130km.ro/index_en.html
> 
> Are these information correct?


Well the info about the curent construction projects are accurate, but the proposed motorways are somewhat off. There has never been a proposal for Sebes-Targu Mures, only Sebes-Turda or Fagaras-Sibiu, Bacau bypass is part of the Siret-Focsani(-Bucharest) motorway, Corridor IX is (still) Bucharest-Buzau-Focsani-Albita, not -Bacau-Pascani. So it's practically untrustworthy, at least until we see some realistic fesability studies, not just goverment ideas.

But the parts about the A1 and A3 are good enough, even the deadlines are realistic (except for A3 Bors-Suplacu de Barcau, no way in hell could it be ready in 2013)


----------



## and802

to all guys reading/writing posts in this thread, specially for guys from Romania:

all the best in 2013 and strongly hope the next EU 2014-2020 budget will secure Romanian motorway needs. 

2012 was great for Romanian road infrastructure network, not only because of the new 130 km, but also brought over 200 km U/C. having another 5 years like 2012 will astonishingly erease the gap between Romania and the richest EU countries. well done !


----------



## Dragger

Happy new year to all guys here and may 2013 be much better for the infrastructure in both our countries  Cheers!


----------



## tanashubav

Are there plans DN5 from 1 Decembrie village to Bucuresti to be rehabilitated, as it was already done for the other part of this road between Giurgiu and Argesh river bridge?


----------



## panda80

tanashubav said:


> Are there plans DN5 from 1 Decembrie village to Bucuresti to be rehabilitated, as it was already done for the other part of this road between Giurgiu and Argesh river bridge?


There were ongoing works for the rehabilitation of that stretch but the contract with Romstrade company was cancelled. The works are quite advanced.


----------



## mman2012

and802 said:


> having another 5 years like 2012 will astonishingly erease the gap between Romania and the richest EU countries. well done !


) no danger here, not soon anyway


----------



## mman2012

Dragger said:


> Happy new year to all guys here and may 2013 be much better for the infrastructure in both our countries  Cheers!


Same to you (some of us spent the New Year's in Veliko Tarnovo so... indeed let's hope for better roads in both countries)


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> I made a map of proposed motorway projects for the coming 4 years, according to the Governing Programme (which can be found *here*. p 113).


Are you sure, that the Southern motorway is correct?


Radu CORNESCU said:


> *Start la cinci noi autostrazi, in 2014, cu bani de la UE*
> 
> http://www.ziare.com/stiri/autostrada/start-la-cinci-noi-autostrazi-in-2014-cu-bani-de-la-ue-1209813


Here, they suggest four routes for the Southern motorway:

a) Drobeta Turnu Severin (Serbian border) - Craiova - Slatina - Rosiorii de Vede - Alexandria - Bucuresti; with a branch to Calafat 
b) Calafat (Bulgarian border) - Craiova - Caracal - Rosiorii de Vede - Alexandria - Bucuresti 
c) Drobeta Turnu Severin (with a branch to Calafat) - Craiova - Caracal - Rosiorii de Vede - Alexandria - Giurgiu - Bucuresti. 
d) Drobeta Turnu Severin - Craiova - Slatina - Pitesti (A1).

All of this variants are starting at a border, and not at the A1 near Lugoj!?


----------



## medicu' de garda

The newspaper is crap (as most infrastructure articles in the country). The PFS that is already underway will study 4 variants, all of them having in common the Lugoj - Drobeta Turnu Severin section. The variants for the rest of the motorway are:
- Drobeta - Craiova north - Slatina - Rosiorii de Vede - Alexandria - Bucuresti
- Drobeta - Calafat- Craiova south - Caracal - Alexandria - Bucuresti
- Drobeta - Craiova south- Caracal - Alexandria - Giurgiu - Bucuresti
- Drobeta - Craiova north - Slatina - Pitesti - Bucuresti (using the existing A1)
The last one is pretty much obsolete as the goverment anounced that they plan to tender Craiova-Pitesti separately, so the South motorway will definitely go near Alexandria (the rest remaining unknown).


----------



## MichiH

medicu' de garda said:


> The newspaper is crap (as most infrastructure articles in the country).


Ok, thanks. Now I've understand it .



medicu' de garda said:


> The last one is pretty much obsolete as the goverment anounced that they plan to tender Craiova-Pitesti separately, so the South motorway will definitely go near Alexandria (the rest remaining unknown).


Of course. That makes no sense.

What's about the *A5 Ploiesti - Focsani*? The news contained the information that the motorway has a length of 133km and costs about 1 billion Euro. The contract for PPP will start in 2014. Is that correct / realistic? Groundbreaking in 2014?


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

If you built motorway on route Craiova north - Slatina - Rosiorii de Vede - Alexandria, you would have three parallel motorways runing from northwest towards southeast for 100km

Btw, what is the shortest paved road between Alexandria and Giurgiu?
Alexandria - Toporu - Giurgiu?


----------



## medicu' de garda

There is no (real) news about the A5(?). I don't think they have even studied the motorway's path, so I don't see how one company could start building it next year, with their own money :nuts: . It seems more like the goverment just wants to look like they are doing something. The only PPP that has any chance (AADT wise) is A3 Ploiesti-Comarnic and hopefully A0 south, with Pitesti-Constanta maintenance and taxation included.

IMO the only part of motorway to Moldova that is really urgent, in the next 3 years, is the Ploiesti(Dumbrava)-Buzau section. It bypasses the Bucharest-Buzau section of DN2 which is horrendous, and gives the existing A3 a purpose, because it's rather empty at the moment. It serves traffic bound for Moldova, as well as Braila+Galati. After Buzau, traffic decreases a bit, so DN2 isn't all that crowded.

@PhirgataZFs1694: can't say much about county roads, as I try to avoid them, as they are usually rotten in this area. I have heard that DJ504 is currently being ashfalted, so that would become the shortest route to Giurgiu from Alexandria. No info on the date of completion, though...


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> to all guys reading/writing posts in this thread, specially for guys from Romania:
> 
> all the best in 2013 and strongly hope the next EU 2014-2020 budget will secure Romanian motorway needs.
> 
> 2012 was great for Romanian road infrastructure network, not only because of the new 130 km, but also brought over 200 km U/C. having another 5 years like 2012 will astonishingly erease the gap between Romania and the richest EU countries. well done !


Thank you for the kind wishes! We would like to also wish a good motorway year for everyone reading this thread, and a an excellent personal new year!


I am back from a long winter vacation. Hopefully, I'll get the time to post some shots from Transalpina under heavy winter conditions. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> If you built motorway on route Craiova north - Slatina - Rosiorii de Vede - Alexandria, you would have three parallel motorways runing from northwest towards southeast for 100km


The other 2 motorways (currently A1 and A3) are north of the mountains and are not really helpful for the south region which is economically as important or even more important than the north. The traffic is also important in between Bucharest and Craiova and needs to be helped with a motorway.

A1 in between Pitesti and Bucharest is very crowded, also because of the traffic coming from Craiova that at some point an extention will be needed to 2x3 lanes. If a motorway is built directly between Bucharest and Craiova, it would remove the need for such extension, but it could cost as much as such extention, while adding another route IMO.


----------



## cove_adrian

medicu' de garda said:


> There is no (real) news about the A5(?). I don't think they have even studied the motorway's path, so I don't see how one company could start building it next year, with their own money :nuts: . It seems more like the goverment just wants to look like they are doing something. The only PPP that has any chance (AADT wise) is A3 Ploiesti-Comarnic and hopefully A0 south, with Pitesti-Constanta maintenance and taxation included.
> 
> IMO the only part of motorway to Moldova that is really urgent, in the next 3 years, is the Ploiesti(Dumbrava)-Buzau section. It bypasses the Bucharest-Buzau section of DN2 which is horrendous, and gives the existing A3 a purpose, because it's rather empty at the moment. It serves traffic bound for Moldova, as well as Braila+Galati. After Buzau, traffic decreases a bit, so DN2 isn't all that crowded.
> 
> @PhirgataZFs1694: can't say much about county roads, as I try to avoid them, as they are usually rotten in this area. I have heard that DJ504 is currently being ashfalted, so that would become the shortest route to Giurgiu from Alexandria. No info on the date of completion, though...


Hm, in your opinion there is no need (ever) for a motorway in Moldova, only in Muntenia. For your info, Buzau is still in Muntenia Region. After Buzau, God's speed!  
After Buzau, the traffic doesn't decreses a bit. Here are some info about the road traffic:
12614 vehicles for section DJ 203K-M. RM. SARAT
12288 vehicles for section M.RM. SARAT- DRDP IASI
13983 vehicles for section DRDP Bucuresti - DN 2N
14074 vehicles for section DN 2N - M. Focsani
20.357 vehicles for bypass Focsani
14.788 vehicles for section M. Focsani - DN 24 (Tisita)

Ploiesti - Campina (not till Comarnic) is a 2X2 road, wider than actual DN 2 which is 1X1 with bands for lower vehicles. 
I think PPP is needed for Ploiesti-Comarnic-Brasov and for C IX (section Dumbrava-Tisita-Husi-Albita) the European Funds are mandatory.

BTW Iasi-Targu-Mures isn't needed for construction? Romania is larger than Bucuresti-Prahova Valley.
In my opinion, the PPP is best for touristic highway Ploiesti-Brasov.


----------



## medicu' de garda

I specifically mentioned I think that is the emergency in the next 3 (THREE) years. Can't you read? I am well aware of the need for a motorway in Moldova, i just mentioned the most stringent portion. You completely missunderstood me. Don't act so butthurt, jeez hno:... 

The reality is that there is not enough european money to finance every piece of motorway we need, even if it's part of a european corridor. You know very well that Pitesti-Sibiu alone will take about half of the money. That's why I said that we could at least build Ploiesti-Buzau, as it alone will make a very big difference, for a relatively low cost. I don't think we can aford to build the rest of A5 sooner than 2016. I'm not buying the PPP bullshit the goverment keeps using. It's not fesable for this section. Besides, I'd rather have a piece of the Iasi-Targu Mures motorway, than double a very good and wide national road.

PS: DN1 is 2+2 until just before Comarnic, near Breaza. And after that, it's a very wide 1+1 that is used as a 2+2 until the centre of Comarnic (it's somewhat dangerous though). Pretty similar to DN2. The entrance for A3 Comarnic-Brasov will be before Comarnic, so there is no danger of choking the traffic flow in the following years.


----------



## van_allen78

cove_adrian said:


> Hm, in your opinion there is no need (ever) for a motorway in Moldova, only in Muntenia. For your info, Buzau is still in Muntenia Region. After Buzau, God's speed!
> After Buzau, the traffic doesn't decreses a bit. Here are some info about the road traffic:
> 12614 vehicles for section DJ 203K-M. RM. SARAT
> 12288 vehicles for section M.RM. SARAT- DRDP IASI
> 13983 vehicles for section DRDP Bucuresti - DN 2N
> 14074 vehicles for section DN 2N - M. Focsani
> 20.357 vehicles for bypass Focsani
> 14.788 vehicles for section M. Focsani - DN 24 (Tisita)
> 
> Ploiesti - Campina (not till Comarnic) is a 2X2 road, wider than actual DN 2 which is 1X1 with bands for lower vehicles.
> I think PPP is needed for Ploiesti-Comarnic-Brasov and for C IX (section Dumbrava-Tisita-Husi-Albita) the European Funds are mandatory.
> 
> BTW Iasi-Targu-Mures isn't needed for construction? Romania is larger than Bucuresti-Prahova Valley.
> In my opinion, the PPP is best for touristic highway Ploiesti-Brasov.


COVE , I AGREE WITH YOU. I guess that not only bucharest means Romania, but also Moldavia ,Transylvania and so on.It is bad to see sick-opinions that states that the south needs ( 3 ) motorways, while the others already U/C are deserted.Perhaps only in B there are cars, huh ?:nuts:


----------



## Le Clerk

Another fellow forumer - Cadir - made a roadtrip to Crimea last year, on this very route:



Cadîr said:


> col by AqirZaman, on Flickr


And here are some selected shots:



Cadîr said:


> Exiting Galati:
> 
> 
> drum galati by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Galati iesire by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> galati giurgiulesti by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> drum giurgiulesti by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> RO/MD border:
> 
> 
> vama romania by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> Una din putinele locuri de unde puteti cumpara ceva, daca aveti bani moldoviniești...
> 
> 
> in moldova by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> Entering Ukraine:
> 
> 
> ucraina by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> drum izmail by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ucraina 2 by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> prin reni by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Acelasi Reni by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Parcul central cu biserica aurita by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> strada proletarskaya by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> bloc in reni by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> trecere cale ferata pazita by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> drum reni by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> drum reni 2 by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> trafic reni by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> continuare drum by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> outside the road by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Lacul Ialpug by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Delta wannabe by AqirZaman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Livada in Bugeac by AqirZaman, on Flickr


In my opinion, this route has a lot of potential, because there is a lot of traffic coming from or going to Ukraine or Russia, and if repaired, would see a lot of growth.


----------



## JackFrost

^^man, those are some shitty roads. thank god the church is bright and shiny...


----------



## gmacruyff

Bucharest-Galati-Odessa(cut off for Moldova)

Is another essential lnvestment,if you want to improve the economy in this part of the world!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Bridges across the Danube at Galați and Brăila appear to be a much more needed investment in this area.


----------



## dacico

wow!ukrainian roads are terrible.there are some reparation or the dust is normal?


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Bridges across the Danube at Galați and Brăila appear to be a much more needed investment in this area.


The bridge will be built at Braila because the Danube is not that wide there (less than 1 km) and because the banks allow for the construction of the bridge. Also, the feasibility study for the Galati-Braila express-way is completed:


----------



## Le Clerk

Some of the promised shots I made on Transalpina a few weeks ago:





This is the Ranca resort at 2,000 m high (highest in Romania):





Exiting Ranca:



An awesome view ahead as the Sun was shining over the vast desert of snow:


----------



## threo2k

Absolutely amazing.. I must admit that im really jealous on people who drive on this roads..


----------



## Le Clerk

You can always try it.


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Beautiful pictures! And great weather you've got!

Here are my pics of main road DN18 in Prislop Pass (1416m):


----------



## nenea_hartia




----------



## nenea_hartia




----------



## bogdymol

*Romania, Transalpina.* Look how is the weather at the beginning of the clip and how it changes between minutes 2 and 4.


----------



## van_allen78

bogdymol said:


> *Romania, Transalpina.* Look how is the weather at the beginning of the clip and how it changes between minutes 2 and 4.


The best video on SC.When have you been there?
:cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

It's not my video. I found it on trafictube.ro. Anyway, great video!


----------



## Le Clerk

An interesting transportation budget for 2013:

+ 175% cofinancing for projects from non-refundable funds (EU funds) ~ EUR 800 million => huge increase on A1 wotrks (hopefully)
- 40% financing for projects from non-refundable funds (so nothing on A3 this year, unless they get to sign PPPs)

All in all, the transportation budget is up 40% for 2013 from 2012


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Status updates required 

Are these projects finished, under construction, postponed, canceled?

* DN1 Aleşd bypass
* DN2 Suceava bypass
* DN2 Bacău bypass
* DN2 Roman bypass
* DN6 Alexandria bypass
* DN6 Filiaşi bypass
* DN6 Timişoara bypass
* DN6 Caracal bypass
* DN14 modernization
* DN15 Târgu Mureş - Reghin modernization
* DN18 Baia Mare - Mestecăniş modernization
* DN24 Crasna - Iaşi modernization
* DN28 Iaşi bypass
* DN54 Turnu Măgurele - Caracal modernization
* DN56 modernization 
* DN66 Bumbeşti Jiu - Petroşani modernization
* DN71 modernization
* DN72 modernization
* DN73 modernization
* DN74 modernization
* DN75 modernization
* DN76 modernization
* DN79 Arad - Oradea modernization


----------



## medicu' de garda

I'll try to answer the ones that I know:
- Alesd bypasses (both of them) completely forgotten for the moment
- Suceava bypass, U/C, very close to completion, project stalled because of lack of funding :bash:
- Bacau bypass, unheard of since beggining of 2012, it was supposed to be tendered last year
- Roman bypass, forgotten for now
- Alexandria bypass U/C, should be ready this spring
- Caracal bypass, was U/C, project stalled because the contract with Romstrade was suspended. It's needs to be retendered I guess
- Filiasi bypass, forgotten for now
- Timisoara bypass, north-est branch completed for 3 years I think, the rest of it is still a mystery
- DN14 modernisation, U/C, still a long way to go, the project is behing schedule
- DN15 Targu Mures-Reghin modernisation, U/C
- DN18 modernisation (3 lots), U/C in theory, project is mostly stalled because of lack of funding. AFAIK the Baia Mare-Sighetu Marmatiei lot is still seeing progress
- Iasi bypass, for now only a section between DN28 and DJ248 that takes truck traffic out of town, though not completely, and with a very long detour. Another shorter variant for light traffic was being tendered, but I don't know it's status. Other than that, there are no projects for completing the bypass.
- DN56 modernisation, U/C, one of the lots has had problems with the tendering process, I don't know it's status at the moment
- DN76 modernisation: some of the lots are U/C, some haven't been tendered yet. There should also be a long bypass around the towns of Stei and Beius, that nobody has heard anything about for a while 
- DN79, almost done :cheers:, AFAIK there's still work to be done on one of two larger bridges

I would also add some other project you might not know about;
- Craiova south-east (DN65-DN6) and south (DN6-DN56) bypasses, tendered, the first one should be U/C already, though funding is a problem
- DN6 Mihailesti bypass, in theory U/C, not started yet due to funding problems
- DN19 Sacuieni and Carei bypasses, in theory U/C, practically NOBODY know ANYTHING about them. You can't find a single piece of info on the net, not even a rough sketch of their path :nuts:

Hope the info helps


----------



## nenea_hartia

Oh, now I see *medicu' de garda* has already answered. I wish to add: 

* DN1 Aleşd bypass - expropriation procedures started;
* DN2 Roman bypass - design phase;
* DN18 Baia Mare - Mestecăniş modernization - under construction on all lots;
* DN76 modernization - expropriation procedures started for Ștei-Beiuș bypass (31 km);


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Thanks guys. These projects were listed on the CNADNR site a year or two ago and I was wondering if they were still current.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNADNR posted the annoucement for the concession of works on A0 South (48 km), as well as concession of maintenance works for Bucharest-Constanta and BUcharest-Pitesti motorways.


----------



## tanashubav

^^Great news. Could you please specify between which road is the section for concession?


----------



## medicu' de garda

The concesion is for the construction of A0 Bucharest ringroad, south section, between A1 and A2, as well as maitenance and taxation of A1 from Pitesti to Bucharest and the entire A2 from Bucharest to Constanta. It's not clear if they are also supposed to tax the Bucharest south ringroad, which would be absurd IMO. 

BTW, the tender was lauched about a month ago, and has already been delayed 2 times. hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

It's the south section of the Bucharest ring, in red, in between A and A2:


----------



## tanashubav

Thank's for the super fast answers! Thumbs up for the project!


----------



## Le Clerk

:cheers:



medicu' de garda said:


> The concesion is for the construction of A0 Bucharest ringroad, south section, between A1 and A2, as well as maitenance and taxation of A1 from Pitesti to Bucharest and the entire A2 from Bucharest to Constanta. It's not clear if they are also supposed to tax the Bucharest south ringroad, which would be absurd IMO.
> 
> BTW, the tender was lauched about a month ago, and has already been delayed 2 times. hno:


Hopefully, the postponement is related to improvements made to the tender documentation, so hopefully we'll get a flawless procedure and finally an undisputed investor.


----------



## mman2012

Le Clerk said:


> It's the south section of the Bucharest ring, in red, in between A and A2:


So this project means that the current Bucharest ring will not be extended to 2x2 in its entirety anymore? Why bother build the north section if so hno: ?


----------



## Le Clerk

Bucharest Ring will be extended to 2x2, sometimes in the future. :nuts:

A0 South will not remove that. Still, we are a long way from there.


----------



## Le Clerk

Next comes elevator to the Moon!




> *Idea proposed at Winter Command meeting: ROAD TUNNEL THROUGH THE CARPATHIANS*
> 
> 
> Prahova County Council President Mircea Cosma asked Deputy Prime Minister Liviu Dragnea on Saturday to consider the construction of a road tunnel through the Carpathians, an idea that came to him while he was on the road that crosses the Oituz Pass. Dragnea answered that it will be possible if “God helps us.” :bow:
> 
> “Deputy Prime Minister, thank you for chairing the Command with skill and I managed to reach Ploiesti, from Chisinau, in 16 hours yesterday. I have only one request: let’s build a tunnel through the Carpathians, let’s include it in the Plan for National and Rural Development, I climbed through Oituz late last evening and I realized that despite the number of miners this country had we didn’t build a road tunnel through the Carpathians in order to shorten these roads, to move towards an improvement,” Cosma told Dragnea.
> 
> “It’s included in the development plan. The country had a lot of miners it’s just that in the last 23 years the money were squandered and the development was not based on strategic plans, as you very well know. If God helps us and if we remain healthy in body and mind we will do what you’re saying too,” Deputy Prime Minister Dragnea answered. :crazy2:


http://www.bucharestherald.ro/daily...d-meeting-road-tunnel-through-the-carpathians


----------



## mman2012

Le Clerk said:


> Bucharest Ring will be extended to 2x2, sometimes in the future. :nuts:
> 
> A0 South will not remove that. Still, we are a long way from there.


Start two things, finish none.... great :bash:


----------



## Le Clerk

mman2012 said:


> Start two things, finish none.... great :bash:


^^ That's how we do things here. :horse:

Now seriously speaking, A0 south should not affect Bucharest Ring South, because the first will be financed with private money (if a contract is signed) while the second will be financed from the budget (AFAIK it is U/C at intersections).


----------



## Nikodem

Why is A3 from Bucharest towards Ploiesti so east-curved? Wouldn't it be better to put it west of Otopeni and Snagov, similar to the railroad? That would be much shorter/cheper. 

Or is it also the beginning of Bucharest - Buzau/Focsani motorway?


----------



## Le Clerk

Nikodem said:


> Why is A3 from Bucharest towards Ploiesti so east-curved? Wouldn't it be better to put it west of Otopeni and Snagov, similar to the railroad? That would be much shorter/cheper.
> 
> *Or is it also the beginning of Bucharest - Buzau/Focsani motorway*?


^^ That!

Also, west of Otopeni there is DN1, which is 2x3 there, pretty sufficient combined with A3.


----------



## medicu' de garda

Besides, the A3 entrance in Bucharest currently chosen is the only one that allows the motorway to end closer to the centre. It uses the unbuild land in Voluntary town and ends right near the middle ring of the city (incomplete for now); that will allow eficient dispersal of traffic. You couldn't do that on the north-west side without serious clearing of houses, and a large urban boulevard that would have to be build by the city, which has no funds to cover this kind of project. 

The original project, 10 years ago, was of the west side, A3 continuing with Poligrafiei boulevard, and reaching Piata Presei Libere/Free Press square, and then to the centre via Kiseleff boulevard. Seeing how traffic is today, we're glad they didn't stick to that plan .


----------



## mman2012

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ That's how we do things here. :horse:
> 
> Now seriously speaking, A0 south should not affect Bucharest Ring South, because the first will be financed with private money (if a contract is signed) while the second will be financed from the budget (AFAIK it is U/C at intersections).


In plain Romanian tradition, shifting interest towards A0 would mean the current ring 2x2 project would be abandoned, for sure 

In regards of the progress on the current ring, it's all stopped for now , I travel from A2 towards A3 weekly and sometomes A2 towards the Girugiu exit (Jilava) and except some maintenance work (badly implemented also, already the pavement is affected by the snow), no real 2x2 work.

oh well......:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

mman2012 said:


> In regards of the progress on the current ring, it's all stopped for now , I travel from A2 towards A3 weekly and sometomes A2 towards the Girugiu exit (Jilava) and except some maintenance work (badly implemented also, already the pavement is affected by the snow), no real 2x2 work.
> 
> oh well......:cheers:


They cut funding last year for the south ring. The only expansion works we'll see for south ring, when the warm weather returns, is at junctions, which will be enlarged to 2x2 and made non-grade, hopefully.


----------



## rakcancer

Le Clerk said:


> It's the south section of the Bucharest ring, in red, in between A and A2:


It looks like Bucharest is going to have 2 ring roads? If yes, I am very impressed...


----------



## nenea_hartia

rakcancer said:


> It looks like Bucharest is going to have 2 ring roads? If yes, I am very impressed...


Please don't be. 2/3 of the inner ring is only a 1+1 road.


----------



## Le Clerk

rakcancer said:


> It looks like Bucharest is going to have 2 ring roads? If yes, I am very impressed...


Actually, Bucharest will have 3 rings:

1. the urban ring which is operational but does not appear on that map

2. the current ring proper, which is 1/3 2x2 and 2/3 1x1 and that needs to be expanded to 2x2 entirelly

3. the planned motorway ring in red and pink on that map

On this map belw, the outer ring is the existing Bucharest Ring at #2 above:


----------



## nenea_hartia

Few sad pics of the abandoned works for *A3 motorway* between villages Satu Barbă and Suplacu de Barcău:

- viaduct near Satu Barbă:


















- embankments in the oilfield at Suplacu de Barcău:


















- warning pane signaling the works... hno:


----------



## Andrej_LJ

ChrisZwolle said:


> That sounds like an entirely normal value for a PPP project. You have to take financing costs into account, therefor you cannot compare it with other projects.


For countries like The Netherlands probably yes, but for Balkan countries this looks like total non-sense. Look at construction costs in Bulgaria for a comparison (both countries have similar economical and geographical characteristics). Prices for motorway construction in Romania seem very high when compared with regional ones.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You guys are comparing government financed projects with privately financed projects. PPP contracts run for 20 or 30 years, interest and financing cost alone can be close to half that € 1.5 billion, which means the overall construction price would be around 7 million per kilometer, which is among the lowest in Europe.


----------



## Le Clerk

Chris is right. You guys need to understand the separation between financing projects and construction projects. 

In financing projects, the investor/contractor needs to procure the funding, ussually from banks in order to build the project. If you compute the final amount one pays for a loan after 25 years in order to buy say an appartment, you'd reach the astonishing conclusion that you may pay 3x the loan! 

In construction projects, which are funded by the state, there is no loan involved. Here construction costs for km has gone down in the past years to EUR 3-4 mil/km in plain areas.

In this particular case, if an investor bids EUR 1.2 billion, because it is capable of procuring very cheap financing (say, it is assisted by a country with very large cash amounts such as China), this does not mean that construction costs are lower, but only that financing costs are lower.

BTW: Has Bulgaria had a PPP project so far?


----------



## Le Clerk

alwn said:


> 1,7 billion for 121 km? 14 million Euro/ km for a motorway (or express road ??)competely plain. Hope it was a mistake. and hope it wont be built from my pockethno:
> I suggest that only 7,4 mill of the citizens to pay the bill.


These PPPs are from the contractors' pockects, as long as a certain traffic is guaranteed. If it's lower, the state jumps in to ensure the revenue difference. So, in the end, there willl be a cost to the state but lower or much lower than the financing cost or even lower than construction cost.

BUT, and here's the BIG difference, Romania gets to have motorways such as A0, Comarnic-Brasov, Sibiu-Pitesti, Tg Mures-Iasi etc at least one decade earlier than what the state budget proper (and EU financial support) affords to invest in infrastructure development. In 2014-2020 we'll be busy with building Sibiu-Pitesti and Ploiesti-Comarnic with EU (and budget) funds so there will be nothing left for anyting else.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> In construction projects, which are funded by the state, there is no loan involved. Here construction costs for km has gone down in the past years to EUR 3-4 mil/km in plain areas.


Keep in mind these financing costs for the government are hidden in the general budget. These comparisons make it appear that PPP projects are wildly expensive and look very disadvantageous at first glance.



> BTW: Has Bulgaria had a PPP project so far?


I assume the Vidin - Calafat Bridge is a PPP project.

Note that there are several forms of a PPP project.

The most common form are DBFM contracts which runs for 20 or 30 years, and concession models.

With DBFM contracts, the consortium designs, builds, finances and maintains the road over a certain period of time. Overall these are cheaper and (much) faster than projects funded directly from the government budget.

Concession models are common in countries like France or Spain, where a private company builds and owns the road, and also levies tolls to pay the investment and interest costs back. 

For motorists, the main difference between the two are the fact that concessions have tolls, whereas DBFM contracts have no tolls. (there are a few DBFM contracts that have shadow tolls, but these are generally considered to be very disadvantageous for the government).


----------



## bogdymol

A1 motorway u/c near Sibiu...









sursa


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Testing the quality of pavement?


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Keep in mind these financing costs for the government are hidden in the general budget. These comparisons make it appear that PPP projects are wildly expensive and look very disadvantageous at first glance.


The estimated cost of PPPs must take into consideration the reasonable/locally tagged cost of financing which is the most expensive part of a PPP. Otherwise, if the cost of financing is not included or underestimated, such project would not become "bankable", or otherwise said, banks would not finance the project. This doesn't mean the estimated costs should become the contracted cost, because the investor may always bid and contract a lower price, due to lower financing costs.



> I assume the Vidin - Calafat Bridge is a PPP project.


No, it's financed by the EU and the Bulgarian Gov. 



> Note that there are several forms of a PPP project.
> 
> The most common form are DBFM contracts which runs for 20 or 30 years, and concession models.
> 
> With DBFM contracts, the consortium designs, builds, finances and maintains the road over a certain period of time. Overall these are cheaper and (much) faster than projects funded directly from the government budget.
> 
> Concession models are common in countries like France or Spain, where a private company builds and owns the road, and also levies tolls to pay the investment and interest costs back.
> 
> For motorists, the main difference between the two are the fact that concessions have tolls, whereas DBFM contracts have no tolls. (there are a few DBFM contracts that have shadow tolls, but these are generally considered to be very disadvantageous for the government).


I don't actually think there is a substantial difference between them. In both case the investor procures the financing, designs, builds, maintains and operates the infrastructure for a period of time, at the end of which the infrastructure returns entirely into the control of the state. This will be the case in Romania, but there will be also tolled roads at an agreed rate so that the investor recoups the investment, and to ensure the rate of investment return.


----------



## Le Clerk

It seems that Tg Mures-Iasi (289 km) is also getting some kick ahead with support from EIB for a PPP. If they tender at least Iasi-Tg Neamt in the first half of this year, it's a good achievement. 

http://www.hotnews.ro/stiri-esentia...-unor-tronsoane-din-autostrada-mures-iasi.htm


----------



## van_allen78

Le Clerk said:


> It seems that Tg Mures-Iasi (289 km) is also getting some kick ahead with support from EIB for a PPP. If they tender at least Iasi-Tg Neamt in the first half of this year, it's a good achievement.
> 
> http://www.hotnews.ro/stiri-esentia...-unor-tronsoane-din-autostrada-mures-iasi.htm


Bull shit...he tries to show that he is usefull too...


----------



## Le Clerk

Getting EIB hand in a future PPP is really helpful, because EIB is for infrastructure projects like the IMF is for sovereign credit.


----------



## Le Clerk

The authorities are looking to terminate the Transylvania Motorway contract with Bechtel by end of April and contract the works with other investors. It seems there are 3 companies which are interested in PPPs for the TM section currently contracted by Bechtel.
http://www.capital.ro/detalii-artic...r-putea-fi-legata-de-coridorul-iv-179469.html


----------



## zol21

Le Clerk said:


> The authorities are looking to terminate the Transylvania Motorway contract with Bechtel by end of April and contract the works with other investors. It seems there are 3 companies which are interested in PPPs for the TM section currently contracted by Bechtel.
> http://www.capital.ro/detalii-artic...r-putea-fi-legata-de-coridorul-iv-179469.html


Sebes- Turda 85% from EU funds.. is this real?


----------



## medicu' de garda

It's probably another misunderstanding by the goverment officials. hno: The Sebes-Turda-Targu-Mures - Iasi motorway was succesfully included in the TEN-T core project list recently, but it is only eligible for 25-30% EU financing, as it is not part of any paneuropean corridor. So, not so good news afterall. Still, it's a good thing that they at least realise they can get EU funds for these segments . I was getting pretty tired of all those PPP talks, with no tangible results to date.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some questions regarding possibly outdated data.

* DN14 Sibiu - Sighişoara modernization (entire route), March 2011 - March 2013. Status?
* DN15 Târgu Mureş - Reghin modernization (circa 40 km), March 2011 - March 2013. Status?


----------



## Le Clerk

medicu' de garda said:


> It's probably another misunderstanding by the goverment officials. hno: The Sebes-Turda-Targu-Mures - Iasi motorway was succesfully included in the TEN-T core project list recently, but it is only eligible for 25-30% EU financing, as it is not part of any paneuropean corridor. So, not so good news afterall. Still, it's a good thing that they at least realise they can get EU funds for these segments . I was getting pretty tired of all those PPP talks, with no tangible results to date.


Ussually, negotiations for a large PPP, as in these projects we're talking, can take as long as 2 years. Hopefully, we are gonna see some contracts before the end of this summer. The good news is that there is sound interest in these projects: 4 consortia for each of the projects.

PS: we need to terminate the Bechtel section. There is no money from the budget anymore, so an investor is needed there too.


----------



## nenea_hartia

ChrisZwolle said:


> Some questions regarding possibly outdated data.
> 
> * DN14 Sibiu - Sighişoara modernization (entire route), March 2011 - March 2013. Status?
> * DN15 Târgu Mureş - Reghin modernization (circa 40 km), March 2011 - March 2013. Status?


Summer of 2013th for both, I'd say.


----------



## Pascal20a

Does anybody have new pics of the A1 Arad - Nadlac in construction?


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Le Clerk said:


> It seems that Tg Mures-Iasi (289 km) is also getting some kick ahead with support from EIB for a PPP. If they tender at least Iasi-Tg Neamt in the first half of this year, it's a good achievement.
> 
> http://www.hotnews.ro/stiri-esentia...-unor-tronsoane-din-autostrada-mures-iasi.htm


Why does the motorway Iasi - Tg Mures not go by Roman and Piatra Neamt?


----------



## Pascal20a

Or the section Timisoara - Lugoj??


----------



## luchiano

They will release about 142 km of motorways this year,according to the Big Projects Minister.He was on a television yesterday.You can see the link below(it's romanian news)
http://www.antena3.ro/economic/dan-...ce-142-de-kilometri-de-autostrada-207137.html
This is the optimistic plan for the whole Nadlac-Sibiu corridor ----->>>>
http://www.antena3.ro/economic/mini...i-gata-pana-in-primavara-lui-2015-207138.html

Also for the DN14 Sibiu - Sighişoara modernization the hopes are that they will finish in late summer,but the realistic fact is they will finish in automn.I known someone who is involved in this project.


----------



## Le Clerk

Isn't this a bit way too optimistic?! 142 km of new motorway in 2013 seems unwarranted. Which are those sections to be completed, I don't see them mentioned in the article?


BTW: welcome to this forum! :cheers:


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> It seems that Tg Mures-Iasi (289 km) is also getting some kick ahead with support from EIB for a PPP. If they tender at least Iasi-Tg Neamt in the first half of this year, it's a good achievement.


Any idea, which number this motorway will get?

Long time ago I read, that the _Ploieşti–Albiţa motorway_ could be the A5. The _Bucharest motorway ring road_ should be signed as A0. The _East–West motorway_ could be the A6? Does anybody have information about an official statement or plan?


----------



## Le Clerk

There's no official numbering of Tg Mures-Iasi (not East-West, because A3 falls under the East-West Motorway too). Oradea-Tg Mures will remain A3, while Tg Mures-Iasi is not yet decided. It could be A6, since PLoiesti-Albita will be A5, but it could also get other numbering.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> There's no official numbering of Tg Mures-Iasi (not East-West, because A3 falls under the East-West Motorway too). Oradea-Tg Mures will remain A3, while Tg Mures-Iasi is not yet decided. *It could be A6*, since PLoiesti-Albita will be A5, but it could also get other numbering.


Wasn't announced that Lugoj - (Dr. Tr. Severin) motorway will be A6?


----------



## MichiH

bogdymol said:


> Wasn't announced that Lugoj - (Dr. Tr. Severin) motorway will be A6?


What means "announced"? Was it an official statement?

Why does the Romanian motorway plans not contain numbers?


----------



## bogdymol

MichiH said:


> What means "announced"? Was it an official


Yes, it was an official statement that the connection road (motorway profile) that will connect Lugoj - Deva, lot 1, with Lugoj bypass will be named A6 (or A5, I don't remember exactly, but I think it was A6). This means that the entire motorway from Lugoj to Dr. Tr. Severin (and further on to Calafat or Craiova) will be called the same (A6 or A5).


----------



## luchiano

Le Clerk said:


> Isn't this a bit way too optimistic?! 142 km of new motorway in 2013 seems unwarranted. Which are those sections to be completed, I don't see them mentioned in the article?
> 
> 
> BTW: welcome to this forum! :cheers:


I agree with you,this are just promises for now.But if you summ up the distance between Sibiu-Orastie(~70km) with the Constanta by-pass (20-30km)and i think there is another part from the C IV corridor that will be functional this year you will get to 140 km.The main problem is that we depend on too many factors,85% of the funding are UE money and if another conflict appears like in the Arad-Nadlac section,they will definitely block the funding,Let's just hope for the best!!:banana:

Thanks for the welcome :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> Wasn't announced that Lugoj - (Dr. Tr. Severin) motorway will be A6?


I don't remember that. In any case, I think the numbering should take into account the order of building, and IMHO Lugoj-Severin will not start very soon. Even for the budget period 2014-2020, my understanding is that EU funds will be used to complete CIV north (Pitesti-Sibiu mainly) and to work on A5.


----------



## Le Clerk

luchiano said:


> I agree with you,this are just promises for now.But if you summ up the distance between Sibiu-Orastie(~70km) with the Constanta by-pass (20-30km)and i think there is another part from the C IV corridor that will be functional this year you will get to 140 km.The main problem is that we depend on too many factors,85% of the funding are UE money and if another conflict appears like in the Arad-Nadlac section,they will definitely block the funding,Let's just hope for the best!!:banana:
> 
> Thanks for the welcome :cheers:


I hope too. 

Speaking of the Tg Mures-Iasi mtwy: http://www.hotnews.ro/stiri-esentia...itie-estimata-aproape-patru-miliarde-euro.htm

:nuts:


----------



## panda80

Pascal20a said:


> Or the section Timisoara - Lugoj??


This section of forum is not about agriculture. If you would see pictures from Timisoara-Lugoj (Giarmata-Belint) section, you would see just fields.


----------



## Le Clerk

*100 km of new motorway works to be contracted by 15 April on A1 and Transylvania Motorway*


----------



## medicu' de garda

bogdymol said:


> Wasn't announced that Lugoj - (Dr. Tr. Severin) motorway will be A6?


I don't know if it was officialy anounced, but it's already in use in documents, from what I have seen lately. Even the Craiova-Pitesti motorway/express road is described as a link between A1 and *"A6: Bucuresti-Craiova-Calafat-Drobeta Turnu Severin - Lugoj"*.


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Romania plans EUR 4 bln Iasi – Campia Turzii highway under public – private partnership*
> Business & macroeconomy, Daily News, facebook | Newsroom |	March 18, 2013 11:21 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Romanian Government will this week discuss a project for the Iasi – Campia Turzii highway, which should be built by the country’s Transport Ministry under public – private partnership, with a EUR 4 billion price tag. Initially the highway was supposed to connect Iasi to Targu Mures, but its path was changed so as to connect with the Transylvania highway.
> 
> “We’ve talked to several international financing institutions, including the European Investments Bank EIB and the World Bank, and there is also interest from some companies. The procedure is not simple, as we haven’t done anything like this under public – private partnership in Romania, but it is my ambition to show it can be started during my mandate,” said Transport Minister Relu Fenechiu.
> 
> The exact route of the future 370 kilometer highway will be left for the winning construction company to decide, while the ministry will only emphasize on certain intermediary points where the highway must pass.
> 
> Romania is currently tendering two other future highway contracts: Craiova- Pitesti – some 121 km, and Comarnic – Brasov, some 55 km. The deadline for applications for the first is May 8, while for the second, Chinese company China Communication Construction, as well as local construction companies Spedition UMB and Tehnostrade, along with foreign construction firms Vinci, Strabag and Aktor, and Impregilo and Salini have submitted offers .
> 
> Both foreign investors and European Union representatives have been stressing the need for Romania to improve its infrastructure. The country only inaugurated 140 kilometers of highway in 2012, bringing the total to some 529 kilometers of highway across the country.


http://www.romania-insider.com/roma...ghway-under-public-private-partnership/77632/


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> project for the Iasi – Campia Turzii *highway*
> http://www.romania-insider.com/roma...ghway-under-public-private-partnership/77632/


Will it be a real motorway or only a highway?


----------



## PascalPascal2010

MichiH said:


> Will it be a real motorway or only a highway?


Motorway


----------



## Night Fury

Del.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1 Bucureşti - Piteşti*

Is the exact opening date of A1 Bucureşti - Piteşti known? Some sources indicate it opened in 1972, others say 1967 - 1973, others say 1960s, etcetera. 

I have my doubts whether the entire 96 km from Bucureşti to Piteşti-Est opened at once. Very large motorway openings in one day were not common in most of post World War II-Europe, especially not communist Europe.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Bucureşti has new imagery on Google Earth, with very good coloring and detail.

I noticed there is a cable-stayed bridge across a railway on CB, just east of DN1. When did it open?


----------



## mpeculea

^^
Some 2 years ago. Or maybe 18 months, I don't know exactly. Not last year, that i know for sure.


----------



## Night Fury

You mean this one? It opened sometime in 2011.

Edit. It opened in April 2011, I found this picture taken a few days before its opening to traffic.


----------



## Pascal20a

What means Arad - Nadlac Lot 2? It will be opened on the 20th April. When will the Arad - Nadlac Lot 1?


----------



## bogdymol

Pascal20a said:


> What means Arad - Nadlac Lot 2?


It means second section of Nadlac - Arad motorway.



Pascal20a said:


> It will be opened on the 20th April.


Nope.



Pascal20a said:


> When will the Arad - Nadlac Lot 1?


When will what? Open? Nobody knows.


----------



## Pascal20a

But on the romanian motorwany company stand 20th of April. Here it is: http://www.andnet.ro/proiect.php?id=59

Can you film the section once more bodgymol


----------



## bogdymol

Pascal20a said:


> But on the romanian motorwany company stand 20th of April. Here it is: http://www.andnet.ro/proiect.php?id=59


On the same page it appears that Sibiu - Pitesti should have been completed 5 years ago, and Comarnic - Brasov should be opened for traffic this year.


----------



## albertocsc

Two pictures of the bridge from last summer:

















The bridge seems to be pretty good, but the interchange with DN1 is not so well done, in my opinion.


----------



## Le Clerk

Pascal20a said:


> What means Arad - Nadlac Lot 2? It will be opened on the 20th April. When will the Arad - Nadlac Lot 1?


Lot 2 is U/C and should be opened this year, in the second part. Lot 1 was terminated last year and yet not retendered. So that section could open in 2014, luckily.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Bucureşti has new imagery on Google Earth, with very good coloring and detail.
> 
> I noticed there is a cable-stayed bridge across a railway on CB, just east of DN1. When did it open?


That bridge is on Bucharest Road Ring, and it was built to over-cross the Bucharest Rail Ring


----------



## Night Fury

albertocsc said:


> The bridge seems to be pretty good, but the interchange with DN1 is not so well done, in my opinion.


I think it's better the way it is now compared to how it used to be. And if you don't remember how bad that interchange used to be before the bridge, you can check out the Google street view imagery, it's from 2008, and you'll see the difference, it used to be a mess before.


----------



## albertocsc

Night Fury said:


> I think it's better the way it is now compared to how it used to be. And if you don't remember how bad that interchange used to be before the bridge, you can check out the Google street view imagery, it's from 2008, and you'll see the difference, it used to be a mess before.


You are right. Works in the centura have improved it a lot, but there is still a lot to do. And interchanges with other roads is one of the big issues, at least with DN1 and DN2, the roads I know best. They just need to keep in the track with works.


----------



## mpeculea

^^
The interchange between DN1 and the ring road is difficult to realize because of the railway line. Of course, it was a stupid idea to build the road so close to the railway, but at the time of its completion, traffic conditions were quite different from now. I do not think that someone thought back then that traffic would increase so much, that this very complicated situation would come into being. 
The only solution in this case would have been to bury the railway beneath the ring road for the length of the interchange, but this solution would have also had its tricky parts.
For the time being, the interchange works well, and I hope that by the time it gets stuffy again in the are, we will have the northern part of the Bucharest motorway ring finished, to take the strain of the interchange.


----------



## italystf

I was looking at the Danube delta on Google Maps and I found that there are some villages with no road connections. How they get there? Are there ferries? Do locals own vehicles?


----------



## albertocsc

italystf said:


> I was looking at the Danube delta on Google Maps and I found that there are some villages with no road connections. How they get there? Are there ferries? Do locals own vehicles?


There are ferries, operated by this company:
http://www.navrom.ro/grupul_delta.php
http://www.navromdelta.ro/
Also this: http://www.nave-rapide.ro/

By the way, using Norc Street View ( http://www.norc.ro/street-view/ ), it seems there are cars in Sulina, but I don't know how they got there, as I think Navrom Delta doesn't admit them on ferries. I'll ask dad later, he must know.


----------



## Le Clerk

Rumors go that Romanian planned motorway vignette at EUR 3/100 km for small cars, 9 EUR/100 km for trucks.

http://www.economica.net/surse-taxa-de-autostrada-va-fi-3-euro-100-km-ce-spune-guvernul_48701.html


----------



## Le Clerk

Petrom to invest EUR 200 m to develop the Suplacu de Barcau oil&gas field. opcorn:


----------



## Qtya

Le Clerk said:


> Petrom to invest EUR 200 m to develop the Suplacu de Barcau oil&gas field. opcorn:


How does this effect the construction of the Suplacu de Barcău-Borş A3 Motorway section?


----------



## Le Clerk

I don't know, but that's why I posted. It seems to be a rather huge project.


----------



## Pascal20a

Is the drumul express Baia Mare - Satu Mare - Petea already in construction?


----------



## medicu' de garda

Qtya said:


> How does this effect the construction of the Suplacu de Barcău-Borş A3 Motorway section?


Probably part of the money will be used to divert the oil rigs that are in the path of the motorway. They might use the oblique driling method that Petrom developed recently (at Suplacu de Barcau, no less  ) in order to continue "tapping" the same oil deposits. I actually know anything about their plans, it's just a wild guess  . Anyway, some kind of investment from Petrom is required in order to clear the path for the A3.

[QUOTE="Pascal20a]Is the drumul express Baia Mare - Satu Mare - Petea already in construction? [/QUOTE]
Lol? :nuts: :rofl: Where did you get that idea? There are no works in the area whatsoever, apart from the modernisation of DN1C. We have plans for the future, but nothing more for the moment.


----------



## Pascal20a

Where will the DN1C be modernize?


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> The Daimler plant in Sebes will create 600 jobs ...
> And it will not generate the traffic of a car plant either.


Of course, you're right. But assembling about 1 million transmissions per year is not so bad...
(and suppliers in Germany also have activities for that plant)



Le Clerk said:


> Talking about Sebes, it will be a junction point between A1 and A3: Sebes-Turda motorway was approved for EU financing at 85%, and should be completed by 2016. Estimated cost: EUR 800 million for 78 km of motorway.


Is it really planned to build a 2x2 motorway there? I havn't know anything about it yet.
Is the priority (demand) higher than for the A1? What's about the AADT on the DN1?

The article refers that it will be completed until late 2015 due to EU funding and the costs are 800-900 million €. Will it be divided into several sections? When will the construction start, when will it be tendered?
I cannot believe that anyone can build a 78km long motorway in such a short period of only 2 years (if groundbreaking would be in late 2013)!

What's about the intersection at _Sebes_. I guess it is not part of the current A1 construction? Where will it be located?

On closing a rhetorical question: Any information about the future numbering of that motorway?


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Is it really planned to build a 2x2 motorway there? I havn't know anything about it yet.


Yes, it will be a motorway.



> Is the priority (demand) higher than for the A1? What's about the AADT on the DN1?


AFAIK, AADT for DN1 is about 50-60 k depending on the day. Or it was so until the opening of A3. Must be down to 30 k now.



> The article refers that it will be completed until late 2015 due to EU funding and the costs are 800-900 million €. Will it be divided into several sections? When will the construction start, when will it be tendered? I cannot believe that anyone can build a 78km long motorway in such a short period of only 2 years (if groundbreaking would be in late 2013)!


Of course it will be divided into several sections. They just cut an agreement with the EU for funding. If they tender it in late 2013, they still have 2 years for completion (2014-2015), which is the standard term for motorway construction in Romania, at least in recent 3-4 years.



> What's about the intersection at _Sebes_. I guess it is not part of the current A1 construction? Where will it be located?


There's really no feasibility for that yet.



> On closing a rhetorical question: Any information about the future numbering of that motorway?


That's too much really. :lol: :cheers:


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> they still have 2 years for completion (2014-2015), which is the standard term for motorway construction in Romania, at least in recent 3-4 years.


Ok. In Germany it is at least 20 years for 78km...



Le Clerk said:


> There's really no feasibility for that yet.


No feasibility where the intersection will be located? The plans must be completed until the construction can be tendered! So you have only no information yet!?


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Ok. In Germany it is at least 20 years for 78km...


It used to be so here too until about 4 years ago. :lol:



> No feasibility where the intersection will be located? The plans must be completed until the construction can be tendered! So you have only no information yet!?


They just had the project approved for EU financing. They will have to run tender for feasibility first, indeed, or tender the feasibility together with the construction.


----------



## Le Clerk

After the planned 119 km opening this year, Romania should start works next year to over 350 km of new motorway in 2014 (a huge motorway site), according to plans. The fact is that if they don't start tendering this year for new sections, there will be not much thing to do next year and the years to come. And a lot of EU money will be wasted. The sections in yellow should become U/C next year, and should be completed by 2015-2016:





BTW: The minister in charge of motorways is also the minister in charge of large investments projects, such as Daimler. In fact, the current minister of motorways managed to convince Daimler to come to Romania.


----------



## cricric

^^^dude, from Comarnic to Brasov


----------



## Le Clerk

The last time they talked about concession for that route, it was for Comarnic-Fagaras section.


----------



## cricric

When? in 2010?

Just Comarnic-Brasov 58km


----------



## Le Clerk

No, in Sept 2011 the Gov prepared the tender book for Comarnic-Fagaras, but they never made it to tender because of political instability and the fall of Gov in April 2012.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> They will have to run tender for feasibility first, indeed, or tender the feasibility together with the construction.


I have no idea about the planning process in Romania, but in Germany it takes many years!

First a feasibility study is often done due to asertain a rough line and rough costs. If the cost-benefit ratio is > 1, the project must be request at the Federal government.
If the Federal government allows planning activity, the Federal state where the project is located must start its planning process with a regional planning procedure (> 1 - 2 year). Afterwards the route defining procedure starts (> 1 - 2 years), which must also be confirmed by the Federal government. Then the pre planning procedure can start (> 2 - 3 years). Finally that plan must also be confirmed by the Federal government (> 1/2 - 2 years). If the project is a small one (e.g. only a simple bypass of a village), the route defining procedure can be skipped.

The documents for the plan approval procedure must be arranged (> 1/2 - 1 year) before the plan approval procedure can be started (> 1 - 3 years, if there are no big problems). The documents must be outlaid and discussed with the citizens and the nature conservation organisations. If there is no object, the plan approval order can be passed. The order documents are outlaid again for four weeks, afterwards you can challenge within a period of 6 weeks. The complaint is discussed by the court after about 1 - 3 years. Sometimes the complainers challenge the order at a higher court again. If everything is established as final and absolute, we start waiting for the money. Depending on the location we are requesting EU funds at this stage or at least when the plan approval procedure is already in progress!

The plannig procedure takes at minimum 5 years (theoretically), *normally at least 10 years*, if there are no big problems. If there are problems, the planning procedure is for decades!

What's the difference to a Romanian planning procedure?
Has the feasibility study for the motorway Sebes - Turda really not started yet?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That is very bureaucratic. The average planning/procedure time in the Netherlands is now down to 4 years, and you can only appeal at court once at the final decision. In addition, the court has to issue a judgment within six months by law and then no higher appeal is possible. 

Additionally, funding is also secured before they start the procedural process, which means construction can commence immediately once the court issues their judgment and can be finished in the fastest way possible.

Last year they widened 25 kilometers of a Reichsautobahn-style motorway in the Netherlands (A12) in just 1.5 year, entirely rebuilding the motorway and replacing every single overpass / bridge.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> BTW: The minister in charge of motorways is also the minister in charge of large investments projects, such as Daimler. In fact, the current minister of motorways managed to convince Daimler to come to Romania.


Daimler purchases products from Romania since 1996. The new company was founded in 2001. STCU assembles complete transmissions since 2010, in 2012/13 assamle lines for some older transmissions were shipped from Germany to Sebes. A complete new lines for the new Mercedes A and B class is currently build at the German suppliers. This week the decision was published for further lines assembling further transmission types.

Is the current minister in office since more than ten years? That would be a very stable government!


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> That is very bureaucratic.


That's Germany .



ChrisZwolle said:


> The average planning/procedure time in the Netherlands is now down to 4 years


Ok, but the Romanian motorway should be completed in 3 years, so the planning procedure time in Romania must be much shorter than in the Netherlands.
I think there is also a big difference planning a complete new motorway or only planning a widening of an existing motorway.


----------



## Le Clerk

The feasibility study for a motorway doesn't last for more than 6 months here. Once the feasibility is over, the Gov can contract the planning+works. It is true the time is short, but if they do the feasibility this year, they still have time to execute the planning+works in 2014-2015. If they got the EU funding approval, they need to organise this smoothly so that the whole project should be done by the end of financing cycle 2015-2016. Otherwise, the whole effort to get approval for EU financing was in vain.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> The feasibility study for a motorway doesn't last for more than 6 months here.


Is the route also be defined within the feasibility study? Are there no objects by the citizens or other people?


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Daimler purchases products from Romania since 1996. The new company was founded in 2001. STCU assembles complete transmissions since 2010, in 2012/13 assamle lines for some older transmissions were shipped from Germany to Sebes. A complete new lines for the new Mercedes A and B class is currently build at the German suppliers. This week the decision was published for further lines assembling further transmission types.
> 
> Is the current minister in office since more than ten years? That would be a very stable government!


How do you know so much about the Daimler site in Sebes? 

It's true there's is a Daimler-RO GOV JV in Sebes for a production line functioning since 2001. 

Now they will be opening a new plant with the new asembly lines from Germany. From what I read, the transmission lines produced in Sebes from 2016 on will be for the new luxury lines of Mercedes cars, I don't know what types exactly.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Is the route also be defined within the feasibility study? Are there no objects by the citizens or other people?


Guys, I am now reading the FS for this road was approved by the Gov earlier this year in January. They are now doing the planning and expropriation works, and plan to tender the works in August this year. Here's the route:


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: The Sebes-Turda motorway is part of a motorway that is funded by the EU and will connect Iasi to A1 and A3, the so-called east-west motorway, which will bring the traffic from Russia and Ukraine through A1 and A3.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> They are now doing the planning


Whow, planning time from January to August (max. 8 month!)



Le Clerk said:


> and expropriation works


Ok. This is the cause for the short planning time .
Are there no complaints or is this there no chance to object?
Does the land already belong to the state?



Le Clerk said:


> Here's the route


The interchange at Sebes is very ambiguous. I guess the new motorway will pass east of _Lancram_ and it will be a full interchange, no triangle. The motorway is extended to the Strada Calarasi (106K). This is also a part of an Eastern _Sebes_ bypass.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Ok. This is the cause for the short planning time .
> Are there no complaints or is this there no chance to object?
> Does the land already belong to the state?


We used to have VERY BIG problems with legal action from owners of the land which was marked for expropriations for purpose of infrastructure works. Owners would go to courts to sue against the expropriation decisions, and thus the whole process would get stopped in litigation for years. 

4 years ago, the law was changed to the effect that the state could expropriate, and go ahead with the project, while the owner could only sue against the price received for the expropriated land, but this cannot stop the land from being expropriated. This way, the infrastructure projects got rid of a major obstacle. :cheers:


----------



## nenea_hartia

MichiH said:


> Whow, planning time from January to August (max. 8 month!)


In fact, the feasibility study for that project was started in 2007 (official link; official link of the tender). The winner of the tender was Search Corporation.
Yes, any feasibility study made here defines three or four routes for a future expressway/motorway and underlines the best option/route to be taken, which is eventually selected and approved by the Romanian Company for Motorways (CNADNR). 

Then, during the procedures to get the environmental permit, there is a chance for citizens to object to the proposed route or any other part of the feasibility study they dislike. The environmental procedures are theoretically open and transparent, and anyone can attend to. Before the sessions of Environmental Agency, an announcement is issued to the public & press. See here the official announcement for the same expressway Sebeș-Turda. Please note, the announcement was issued in 2008. The last row of the document states that "any comments and remarks from the public are to be received daily, at the office of Romanian Agency for Environmental Protection".

Eventually, after the designer gets all permits and agreements (for instance, the planning certificate for Cluj County was issued in 2011, and so was the certificate for Alba County), he submits the feasibility study to CNADNR (see here an official note that Sebeș-Turda expressway has a feasibility study; the same on Ministry of Transportation's website).

Now, the current procedure for a feasibility study is in fact a normal procedure to update the old one (what's new on field, what changed on the proposed alignment, is it really necessary a motorway or an expressway should be enough? Are new land acquisitions required or slight changes of the initial route? Questions like that). Of course, new field measurements, geotechnical drillings and setting outs are required, so CNADNR has asked land owners to provide free access for all surveillance and geotechnical teams (see CNADNR's request here). All these procedures are to last from 18.04.2013 to 28.06.2013 (link). Only based on these new measurements, an updated feasibility study can be completed. Hence, it is not completed yet.

So, as you see, it takes few years of preparations and the procedures are similar for any other motorway project in Romania.


----------



## Le Clerk

Wow, the show-off! :lol: Should have been here earlier. :cheers:


----------



## MichiH

nenea_hartia said:


> So, as you see, it takes few years of preparations and the procedures are similar for any other motorway project in Romania.


Thanks a lot !

That kind of planning procedure is similar to the German one's. We have a special project management company (DEGES) which plans "urgent" projects like the VDE projects (traffic projects German reunification). If the projects are planned by a state organization, the man power is sometimes very less (e.g. the planning of A6 widening between AK _Weinsberg_ and the Baden-Württemberg/Bavarian border was executed by only one(!) person for a long time - a woman; in the meantime a little group of persons is working on it).

Back to topic:
Do you have any detailed information about the Sebes-Turda motorway? E.g. number of lanes, hard shoulder, number of junctions, plans of interchanges, length of sections, ecoducts, viaducts,...

Do you have a status list or map of all Romanian motorway/expressway projects, where the feasibility study is started or already finished? That means two steps more than Le Clerks' latest map.


----------



## nenea_hartia

MichiH said:


> Thanks a lot !


You're welcome. 



MichiH said:


> Back to topic:
> Do you have any detailed information about the Sebes-Turda motorway? E.g. number of lanes, hard shoulder, number of junctions, plans of interchanges, length of sections, ecoducts, viaducts,...


Not much, I'm afraid. For the moment, the proposal made by the old feasibility study is for a 74,1 km long expressway (65,35 km in Alba County and 8,75 km in Cluj County) having the following characteristics:
- designed for driving speed of 120 km/h;
- cross section: 2x3,75 m lanes in each direction, 2x1,5 m soft shoulders (no hard shoulders), 3 m in the median;
- 121 culverts;
- 29 bridges and overpasses; the longest two are 656 m long, at km 8+200 (over river Mureș) and km 16+430;
- 7 grade separated interchanges;
- 2 tunnels (500 m and 580 m);
- 2 maintenance areas;
- 3 parking areas;
- oil separators and retention ponds;
- 6.825 m of noise barriers;
- fence on both sides of the road, on its entire length;
- no specific ecoducts, but it is written that part of the culverts and overpasses will allow domestic and wild animal crossing;

In conclusion, it is a complete motorway missing hard shoulders.

All these details are taken from here, which is the environmental permit issued in 2009 for the expressway.
Now, what I am sure about:
- the new feasibility will propose a motorway instead of an expressway;
- ecoducts will be proposed as well, since the chosen route is intersecting Nature 2000 biodiversity sites.



MichiH said:


> Do you have a status list or map of all Romanian motorway/expressway projects, where the feasibility study is started or already finished? That means two steps more than Le Clerks' latest map.


The only list I'm aware of is here, on CNADNR website, but I do not know any easy way to search through it. I am sorry, the website is a mess.


----------



## MichiH

nenea_hartia said:


> In conclusion, it is a complete motorway missing hard shoulders.


Thanks .



nenea_hartia said:


> Now, what I am sure about:
> - the new feasibility will propose a motorway instead of an expressway;
> - ecoducts will be proposed as well, since the chosen route is intersecting Nature 2000 biodiversity sites.


Why are you sure about it?

Why does the new plan contain a 78km long road instead of 74.1km? What has changed?


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Anyway, acc to Economica.net, CNADNR plans to open 119 km of new motorway on May 1. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> These should be the new segments:
> 
> Orastie-Sibiu LOT1: 24 km
> Orastie-Sibiu LOT2: 19 km
> Orastie-Sibiu LOT3: 22 km
> Orastie-Sibiu LOT4: 17 km
> Nadlac-Arad LOT2: 10 km
> Lugoj-Deva LOT1: 27 km


No one confirmed. So it isn't true? Which sections can certainly be opened in 2013?


----------



## roata

^^
Here you can find the schedule, based on the official news and announcements so far, for each opening section.
http://www.130km.ro/schedule.html

It is possible that the above mentioned openings on May 1st may be just partial openings, like it happened with other motorway sections in the last few years.
It is my opinion that, if the news is true, those sections may open on only one carriageway, with incomplete interchanges or other elements, but just good enough so people can drive on them.
For example a similar opening occurred on the A2, near Medgidia, where there also was a low speed limit, until both carriageways were complete and the overall motorway section was finished.


----------



## nenea_hartia

MichiH said:


> Why are you sure about it?


Oh, I have no arguments, it's just a feeling. It seems our last governments are in favour of building motorways instead of expressways on major routes.



MichiH said:


> Why does the new plan contain a 78km long road instead of 74.1km? What has changed?


I don't know, but honestly, I haven't seen an official document stating 78 kms.

Btw, the future interchange of Sebeş-Turda motorway/expressway and A1 motorway near Sebeş will be located around minute 1:11 of this video made by our colleague @*eurocopter*:






Interesting is, the land for this interchange (called _Nod rutier Sebeş Nord – km 28+800 _ = Interchange Sebeş North – km 28+800) has already been expropriated (official link).



MichiH said:


> No one confirmed. So it isn't true? Which sections can certainly be opened in 2013?


No, nothing will be opened so soon. However, the motorway between Simeria and Orăștie will be probably opened by the end of May or beginning of June. For this year - if everything goes smooth (read: financing secured) - we expect Lugoj-Deva Lot 1 (without the link road) and roughly Orăștie-Miercurea Sibiului. Anything else is very doubtful (Lot 4) to impossible (Lot 3), due to landslides which occurred on Lots 3 & 4 of Orăștie-Sibiu motorway and will force a change of technical solutions.


----------



## MichiH

roata said:


> Here you can find the schedule, based on the official news and announcements so far, for each opening section.
> http://www.130km.ro/schedule.html


Cool . I'd like to have a simple well-arranged list like this of *all motorway projects u/c* in the world - maybe first step of all u/c motorway projects in Europe .

Does a global list like this already exist?


----------



## Le Clerk

No Chinese companies?



> *EC demands Romania to have a “very cautious” approach in identifying private partners*
> 
> BUSINESS | NINEOCLOCK |	APRIL 28TH, 2013 AT 9:00 PM
> 
> Regarding the development of motorway projects under public-private partnership (PPP), Johannes Hahn, commissioner for Regional Policies and vice-president of the EC suggested during a meeting last week with Transport Minister Relu Fenechiu that Romania should have a very cautious approach of identifying private partners and the models of partnership, Mediafax reports. “Because the repayment period exceeds 10 years, in the Commission’s opinion the evaluations of the possibility to recover the investment have a low accuracy, especially for road infrastructure projects. It was recollected the situation of Portugal, as an example of the failure of this kind of projects,” the Ministry of Transport mentions in a press release. Authorities announced in the past that they plan starting several projects under PPP, which would allow attracting private funds to support investments.
> 
> The two officials also discussed Romania’s requests regarding the immediate and long-term needs in the development of road infrastructure, the absorption of structural funds and the cancellation of the pre-suspension of the Sectoral Operational Programe Transport (POS-T). Premier Victor Ponta said, at the end of January, that the Bucharest-Brasov and Pitesti-Craiova motorways, reactors 3 and 4 of the Cernavoda nuclear power plant, the Tarnita power plant, the Macin bridge and the Siret-Baragan Canal were included on the list of investment projects considered as priorities, which will be achieved through public-private partnership.


http://www.nineoclock.ro/ec-demands...us”-approach-in-identifying-private-partners/


----------



## Pascal20a

How actual is the site www.130km.ro???
I'll travel on next saturday to Romania via Budapest and Berehove in Ukraine. Where I can buy the Rovinieta?


----------



## bogdymol

Pascal20a said:


> How actual is the site www.130km.ro???
> I'll travel on next saturday to Romania via Budapest and Berehove in Ukraine. Where I can buy the Rovinieta?


Are you sure that you will travel to RO & UA next week? :|


----------



## Pascal20a

Does anybody have a new video of the section Arad - Pecica?


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> No one confirmed. So it isn't true? Which sections can certainly be opened in 2013?


The report claims is backed by statements from the Road Company. But as some people mentioned here, some sections cannot be completed by then, so there will be half-profile openings.


----------



## vchira

Pascal20a said:


> Does anybody have a new video of the section Arad - Pecica?


Yes. Here it is. I think it's from today



marius_ar said:


> Dupa setul de poze de pe Arad Pecica mai jos aveti autostrada de la Pecica (pasaj cale ferata) la Arad filmata de pe bicicleta (imi cer scuze de pe acum pentru durerile de cap pricinuite de miscarile stanga-dreapta). Drumul a durat aproximativ 30 minute (filmul este la 2x).
> Traseul urmat la intoarcere: http://goo.gl/maps/2PsHX


----------



## nenea_hartia

Lot 3 cannot be opened in 2013, full-profile or half-profile regardless. It won't be probably opened even in 2014.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

MichiH said:


> Cool . I'd like to have a simple well-arranged list like this of *all motorway projects u/c* in the world - maybe first step of all u/c motorway projects in Europe .
> 
> Does a global list like this already exist?


I work on the Dutch-language _wegenwiki_ which may be the most extensive database around (virtually all motorways in the world have an article), but believe me, it's incredibly hard to keep something like that up to date.


----------



## medicu' de garda

MichiH said:


> Thanks a lot !
> 
> That kind of planning procedure is similar to the German one's. We have a special project management company (DEGES) which plans "urgent" projects like the VDE projects (traffic projects German reunification). If the projects are planned by a state organization, the man power is sometimes very less (e.g. the planning of A6 widening between AK _Weinsberg_ and the Baden-Württemberg/Bavarian border was executed by only one(!) person for a long time - a woman; in the meantime a little group of persons is working on it).


I don't think our planning even compares to the german way . While fesability studies are done relatively fast, they have proven to be of poor quality; works underway on the Sibiu-Deva sections have had numerous problems with unstable hills and banks that should have been predicted. Orastie-Sibiu lot 3 in particular has a major problem due to a shifting hill right at the end of the Aciliu viaduct. The proposed solution is a new viaduct that will blow the budget and delay the project by almost 2 years. hno: Other problems on a smaller scale determined contractors to build tunnels instead of deep gourges, due to the same problem. 

So at the moment, we can't really trust the fesability studies, especially not in the Transylvanian countryside. There are deep concerns regarding Lugoj-Deva lot 2 and 3, where there are several very deep gourges proposed and the hills are prone to sliding. We will see next year, I guess. :shifty:


Regarding the FS for Sebes-Turda and Pitesti-Craiova, the initial ones were for express roads that can be easilly upgraded to motorways using the same alignment. Even the land was expropiated for a full motorway. A fun fact is that Craiova-Pitesti is tendered both as a motorway and an expressway that will be later widened. The documentation for both variants are identical. It is up to the concessioner which one should be build, but even if an expressway is decided upon, it will have motorway-style turning radiuses, interchanges and bridges.


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> Lot 3 cannot be opened in 2013, full-profile or half-profile regardless. It won't be probably opened even in 2014.


The problem is with the 6 km section just before Sibiu, which is affected by land slides. From what I understand, this is the only section that will be delayed. The rest of the sections (113 km) will be opened this year, in May or later on.


----------



## gogo3o

Danube Bridge 2 (Vidin-Calafat) will open to traffic on 15.06.2013, Romanian PM says.
*Source* (in Romanian): http://adevarul.ro/locale/craiova/f...a-iunie-1_517df7fb053c7dd83f582025/index.html

Also, the tolls have been set as follows:
Cars - 2 euro
Trucks - 12 to 37 euro depending on weight
Minivans from 9 to 23 seats - 12 euro
Buses - 25 euro


----------



## mpeculea

^^
It certainly is a risk. But it might also be the only way for the contractor to make any profits from the exploitation of this highway.
There are some good reasons for building this highway:
1. The Danube Bridge at Calafat (Vidin) will bring additional traffic to a route that is at times operating at about 80-90% of its max capacity. 
2. The repairs on the national route 6 (DN6) between Craiova and Timisoara - which ist part of the mainstream of pan-European Corridor IV - has made this route quiteinteresting. It is nowadays shorter to travel from Bucharest to Timisoara via Pitesti-Craiova than via Pitesti-Sibiu-Deva-Lugoj (the other branch of Corridor IV). Building this highway will further shorten the trip. Now it can be done in 7-8 hours. With the highway completed it will be about 6-7 hours.
3. They have to build this highway. It was one of the conditions set by Ford. for investing in the plant from Craiova.
Forecasts are at about 9-10k cars per day after completion. 
If they had divided the construction in two or more sectors, the revenues would have been divided between the contractors, and the build costlier.


----------



## Le Clerk

LG_ said:


> Is the entire section going to be authorized to only one company? I think it would be a mistake!


It's a concession (an investment agreement mostly), not a construction agreement. The contractor also brings the money for the construction works.


----------



## Le Clerk

mpeculea said:


> ^^
> It certainly is a risk. But it might also be the only way for the contractor to make any profits from the exploitation of this highway.
> There are some good reasons for building this highway:
> 1. The Danube Bridge at Calafat (Vidin) will bring additional traffic to a route that is at times operating at about 80-90% of its max capacity.
> 2. The repairs on the national route 6 (DN6) between Craiova and Timisoara - which ist part of the mainstream of pan-European Corridor IV - has made this route quiteinteresting. It is nowadays shorter to travel from Bucharest to Timisoara via Pitesti-Craiova than via Pitesti-Sibiu-Deva-Lugoj (the other branch of Corridor IV). Building this highway will further shorten the trip. Now it can be done in 7-8 hours. With the highway completed it will be about 6-7 hours.
> 3. They have to build this highway. It was one of the conditions set by Ford. for investing in the plant from Craiova.
> Forecasts are at about 9-10k cars per day after completion.
> If they had divided the construction in two or more sectors, the revenues would have been divided between the contractors, and the build costlier.


Both Dacia and Ford can reach a production of 6 k or more cars/day (Dacia is already at over 3 k/day, Ford is at over 1 k/day and going up). At this rate, this means 1,110 trucks/day on the road generated by both Dacia and Ford alone. This leaving aside the other plants there (the huge Pirreli plant at Slatina producing tires for the entire Europe and the dozens other car part palnts in the region).


----------



## LG_

Le Clerk said:


> It's a concession (an investment agreement mostly), not a construction agreement. The contractor also brings the money for the construction works.


Okey, I see! Thank you! 
How collection of the tolls is planned, or it is still unknown? Via Rovinieta!?


----------



## adymartianul

Le Clerk said:


> Ford is at over 1 k/day and going up


More like 300+/day:lol: You're talking about the engines at 1k+/day


----------



## Le Clerk

I remember I read that Ford accelerated its production significantly and made 100 k cars in Q1 2013.


----------



## Le Clerk

LG_ said:


> Okey, I see! Thank you!
> How collection of the tolls is planned, or it is still unknown? Via Rovinieta!?


According to some info referring to the tender book, the toll should be EUR 2.4 / 100 km or EUR 2.9 for the entire lenght (121 km). If this is true, then there will be toll gates at entrances and exits from motorway.


----------



## bgd77

According to this article there will not be gates, instead a special vignette will be used.


----------



## Le Clerk

The article is about a TV interview with the Transport Minister about to start right now, at 10:00. That'll be interesting to watch. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

I watched the interview. A few conclusions:

- by Oct-Nov all the concession contracts, currently under competitive negociation, for A0 South, Comarnic-Brasov, and Craiova-Pitesti will be signed
- the construction for these concessions is planned to be completed by 2016
- the toll for concession motorways will be around EUR 3/100 km
- tolling will be totally electronic and without barriers: there will be cameras on motorways scanning the number plates
- the Bechtel contract for Transilvania Motorway will be terminated soon by agreement with Bechtel and the RO Gov; for the section Bors-Nadasel there will be a concession too, after the contract termination with Bechtel
- 142 km of new motorway will be opened this year, all on CIV
- Deva-Orastie will be opened this month

@ MichiH: the minister (who was also in charge of Daimler investment at Sebes) also mentioned there are negotiations with certain car producers for plants in Romania, but refused to name them for confidentiality obligations.


Concessions planned in yellow:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

3 cents per kilometer, that is a good deal. I don't mind paying some tolls, but I always found the 10 - 15 cents per kilometer in France is too high for a long-distance rural motorway.


----------



## Le Clerk

The EUR 3/km will be for cars. For trucks it will probably be EUR 9/100 km.


----------



## Sunfuns

How does this scanning of number plates work? You just get a bill at the end of the month for kilometre of motorway used? How about foreign number plates? Is there such a system already in use in some other country?


----------



## Sunfuns

ChrisZwolle said:


> 3 cents per kilometer, that is a good deal. I don't mind paying some tolls, but I always found the 10 - 15 cents per kilometer in France is too high for a long-distance rural motorway.


Sounds cheap to me, but is it really so different from France after local incomes are taken into account?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Sunfuns said:


> How does this scanning of number plates work? You just get a bill at the end of the month for kilometre of motorway used? How about foreign number plates? Is there such a system already in use in some other country?


License plate toll is very common in the United States, Canada, Singapore and Norway. The technology is in use for years (ANPR) but the main issue is getting toll bills from foreign drivers paid.


----------



## Pascal20a

Are the exits already built on the section Timisoara - Arad??


----------



## cricric

> @ MichiH: the minister (who was also in charge of Daimler investment at Sebes) also mentioned there are negotiations with certain car producers for plants in Romania, but refused to name them for confidentiality obligations.


I can confirm this. I mean, Stroe(Dacia) confirmed this


----------



## Pascal20a

??


----------



## Le Clerk

Sunfuns said:


> How does this scanning of number plates work? You just get a bill at the end of the month for kilometre of motorway used? How about foreign number plates? Is there such a system already in use in some other country?


The same vignette is paid today: printed vouchers (frlm most gas stations), SMS, electronic vouchers.


----------



## Le Clerk

cricric said:


> I can confirm this. I mean, Stroe(Dacia) confirmed this


Yes, I also read the interview with Stroe. BTW: he said that in his position of head of the Romanian Automotive Producer Association, not as Dacia Director.


----------



## baberland

I made a little animation with the evolution of the Romanian highway network (there are a few more openings awaited this year):



Same but smaller:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Did A1 Orăștie - Simeria open to traffic today?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Yes, A1 Orăștie - Simeria opened to traffic today.



dojaalex said:


> Open.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This 19 km segment?


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> This 19 km segment?


According to OSM: YES!


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> This 19 km segment?


18 km (marked with green on this map):


----------



## baberland

^^
Yes, that's what got me all excited to make the map in the first place. :lol:


----------



## eurocopter

Aerial footage of A1 Sibiu-Orastie works from yesterday, 29 May 2013.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://www.mediafax.ro/economic/con...tit-statul-roman-companiei-americane-10910517

The contract with Bechtel to build the A3 Transilvania Motorway has been terminated according to Romanian media. Romania contracted the construction of the 400 kilometer motorway in 2004. So far only 52 kilometers has been built, the last segment opened 3 years ago with very little activity since. Romania will have to pay a penalty of € 37 million to Bechtel to get rid of the contract.


----------



## darko06

What will happen with the section from Poclusa de Barcau to Suplacu de Barcau, which is in some kind of construction, according to the GoogleEarth (earthworks, pylons of the Suplacu de Barcau viaduct)?


----------



## darko06

When will be finished section from Simeria to Sibiu (Hermannstadt)?


----------



## bogdymol

Video with the newest Romanian motorway, *A1 Orastie - Simeria*:


----------



## violinivo

Thank you for the updates from today guys, when are you expecting the lots of Orastie - Sebes - Sibiu to be completed, and what would the order of opening be of those remaining sections?

Thank you!:cheers:


----------



## neaguionutu

Video FULL HD with the newest Romanian motorway, A1 Deva - Simeria - Orastie :


----------



## Baiazid

darko06 said:


> What will happen with the section from Poclusa de Barcau to Suplacu de Barcau, which is in some kind of construction, according to the GoogleEarth (earthworks, pylons of the Suplacu de Barcau viaduct)?


It will be completed someday. It will take time to find financing for it and retender it. But anyway, it will be faster then Bechtel would have built it. Which was "never". Great to see them leave!


----------



## Baiazid

darko06 said:


> When will be finished section from Simeria to Sibiu (Hermannstadt)?





violinivo said:


> Thank you for the updates from today guys, when are you expecting the lots of Orastie - Sebes - Sibiu to be completed, and what would the order of opening be of those remaining sections?


Simeria - Orastie: opened 30.05.2013
Orastie - Sibot: There might be an opening in Autumn 2013. It's just a part of Orastie - Sebes section
Sibot - Sebes and Sebes - Cunta: Spring 2014 (?). They should have been complete in 2013, but those sections are way behind schedule.
Cunta - Saliste: 2015. There are some major terrain problems on this section
Saliste - Sibiu: Autumn 2013


----------



## cornel001

Not much as length, but now three cities + maybe a few villages are bypassed and this is quite a feat.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

bogdymol said:


> ^^ Yes, A1 Orăștie - Simeria opened to traffic today.


Congratulations!:cheers:


----------



## darko06

When will sections Timisoara-Lugoj-Deva and Hungarian border-Arad be finished ?


----------



## darko06

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Congratulations!:cheers:


I am congratulating too.

So, it seems that in the year 2015 one might travel from Sibiu to Frankfurt/Hamburg only on motorway.:cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

They have to demolish it and start the reconstruction from 0, because otherwise the new company that will built it can't give guarantee for the works already done.


----------



## Pascal20a

Then the motorway will then be finished in 2015 or like that right??


----------



## Pascal20a

I hope Alpine can finish it


----------



## bogdymol

2016 I think. It's 1 year for demolish + 2 years of reconstruction.


----------



## Pascal20a

Its a disaster. I think Strabag should finish it.


----------



## bogdymol

Yes it is.

I mean this discussion. It's a disaster.


----------



## Pascal20a

Why this discussion??


----------



## bogdymol




----------



## ionuttzu




----------



## timeandspace

the initial question seemed rather legitimate (perhpas taken at face value only) 

it is clear it shall be completed, but there is 

1) no movement/progress/ongoing work

2) no info from compnay/authority/ministry.

it will be naturally either finished by apline or re-tendered depending on how alpine projects in romania pan out.

until then the stupefying status quo continues. locals are accustomed to this. exceptionalism is the norm. normality is an exception.


----------



## ThunderTM

Someone told me the material used there is radioactive and thus, is worth a lot of money. Some rough estimates suggest that if they sell this material to nuclear power plants all over the world, they will have enough money to get out of bankruptcy. :troll:

Seriously though, works ARE ONGOING as far as i know. The fact that a company is bankrupt in ONE country doesn't mean that it's automatically bankrupt in all countries where it has points of presence.


----------



## timeandspace

yes INVISIBLE work in progress. gathering dust.


----------



## Radu CORNESCU

> *În cursul zilei de ieri, şi Guvernul României a anunţat decizia ministrului delegat pentru proiecte de infrastructura de interes naţional şi investiţii străine, Dan Şova că, până la 31 august 2013, tarifele de trecere pentru utilizarea podului peste Dunăre, de la Feteşti-Cernavodă, se sistează în intervalul cuprins între zilele de vineri ora 6:00 şi duminică ora 24:00.*


http://www.replicaonline.ro/vesti-bune-pentru-cei-care-vin-pe-litoral-fara-taxa-de-pod-pe-a2-122891/


----------



## albertocsc

Hello from beautiful Craiova 

Do you know if Danube Bridge 2 is open all day? I'll probably go to see it soon (and maybe cross the border) but I don't know if there is any timetable there.


----------



## bogdymol

It's open 24h per day. There is no timetable.

Enjoy!


----------



## Radish2

It is allready open and in use? That is a reason for celebration.


----------



## Samy70

Radish2 said:


> It is allready open and in use? That is a reason for celebration.


I agree!!! :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

Cheers!!!


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

albertocsc said:


> Hello from beautiful Craiova
> 
> Do you know if Danube Bridge 2 is open all day? I'll probably go to see it soon (and maybe cross the border) but I don't know if there is any timetable there.


Yes and today(29.06) and tomorrow(30.06) it is completely free. Make sure to try it for free till the end of this month.:cheers:



Radish2 said:


> It is allready open and in use? That is a reason for celebration.


Yes. From 14th June.


----------



## bogdymol

Oituz mountain pass (between Brașov and Bacău):










Overtaking, Romanian style... hno:










Bridge in reconstruction:



















Entering Bacău:










Main road no. 2, the wide one (looks like Soviet roads to me):










Black hole:










Sand storm:


----------



## bogdymol

Main road 2 towards Suceava:










Monastery land:










Tihuța mountain pass (between Vatra Dornei and Bistrița):


----------



## Somebody902

Correction: in the last photo post, pictures 3 and 4 are not from Tihuta pass, but from Mestecanis pass, on the same road, but between Vatra Dornei and Campulung Moldovenesc.


----------



## gogo3o

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Europe_Bridge

^^
Does anyone know an official source about the tolls in Lei? I want to put them in wiki.


----------



## albertocsc

Radu CORNESCU said:


> http://www.replicaonline.ro/vesti-bune-pentru-cei-care-vin-pe-litoral-fara-taxa-de-pod-pe-a2-122891/


If anyone does not understand Romanian, that means that in Summer, Cernavoda bridge of A2 will be free, so making all A2 free (not counting the Rovinieta).


----------



## bogdymol

*Romania, first motorway tunnel u/c on future A1 between Orastie and Sibiu:*










More pictures by our forum member _adirt69_70_ can be found here.


----------



## bogdymol

How Romanian Police stops the cars for control on motorways :bash:


----------



## and802

^^do they do it on the not-finished section ?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ It's on *A3* Bucharesti - Ploiesti


----------



## ionutz_08

bogdymol said:


> How Romanian Police stops the cars for control on motorways :bash:


sorry for the romanian language: pana sar din masina ....melcul tzushti


----------



## pt640

map: http://goo.gl/L4ppB






next: Sibiu bypass


----------



## van_allen78

ionutz_08 said:


> sorry for the romanian language: pana sar din masina ....melcul tzushti


 That is why the policemen are "mentioned" frequently in the Romanian jokes....:banana:


----------



## ionutz_08

Any news from A1? Do we have any chance to see some openings this summer?


----------



## Ulker

bogdymol said:


> How Romanian Police stops the cars for control on motorways :bash:


:lol: if i see police guys like this, i don't stop... they can't catch me with their logan mcv :hilarious


----------



## vchira

Ulker said:


> :lol: if i see police guys like this, i don't stop... they can't catch me with their logan mcv :hilarious


yea..but they can call some other guys with their logan MCV and you will end up in jail....and if you think like this than maybe you should.


----------



## cinxxx

Contract for Arad-Pecica section of A1 belonging to Alpine will be terminated. It seems Alpine owes a lot of money to Romanian subcontractors too, money they spent in Austria for their problems...


----------



## pt640

map: http://goo.gl/ugdKy

a very brave (or stupid) maintenance worker at 1:24






next: main road 7, Olt valley, Brezoi - Calimanesti


----------



## d29

^ On A2 two years ago I saw a guy cross the motorway by foot from one gas shop to the other on the opposite side, jumping over the crash barriers in the middle - probably in search of cigarettes or some shit.


----------



## pt640

d29 said:


> ^ On A2 two years ago I saw a guy cross the motorway by foot from one gas shop to the other on the opposite side, jumping over the crash barriers in the middle - probably in search of cigarettes or some shit.


idiots are everywhere in the world, but this is a worker of an organized maintenance, or builder company, how can he work in this conditions?


----------



## javimix19

gogo3o said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Europe_Bridge


These are not expensive tolls considering Romania and Bulgaria salaries? I think so, but it's my opinion of course


----------



## Night Fury

pt640 said:


> map: http://goo.gl/ugdKy
> 
> a very brave (or stupid) maintenance worker at 1:24


It's OK, he's wearing a safety helmet.


----------



## volodaaaa

Ulker said:


> :lol: if i see police guys like this, i don't stop... they can't catch me with their logan mcv :hilarious


:rofl:
It reminds me the movie The Belgrade Phantom. In later 70's, the guy driving Porshe Targa was chased by Serbian police driving Zastava. Even (especially young) policemen made fun of that.



bogdymol said:


> How Romanian Police stops the cars for control on motorways


Wait a second, hasn't he stopped in wrong direction? He seems like he crashed and waving to stop you to help.


----------



## Pascal20a

Thanks for the info Le Clerk


----------



## medicu' de garda

Well, in case of Nadlac-Arad lot 2, the tendering will take more than the actual build time. The motorway was SO close to being completed, the only things that were a bit delayed were the ramps for the railroad and DN7 overpasses, and a small section that had some oilpipes which hadn't been moved + ashfalt + barriers.

There is no way that the build time for the remainder of the contract will exceed 3 months. Let's just hope that the MT will be fast in evaluating the progress and preparing the new tender documents. There shouldn't be such a big fight for this lot, since now it's mostly ashfalt laying, similar to any national road rehabilitation, not much else to do.


----------



## Pascal20a

But I dont know why they dont make it like in Austrtia.


----------



## Le Clerk

What happened in Austria? Do you have a link?

Edit: IMHO, the Road Company cannot make any exception from the procedure, even though, as *medicu' de garda* said, there are only minor works left. That motorway section is under EU financing and it could remain unfunded in the end if the procedures are not followed entirely.


----------



## Le Clerk

The EC has resumed making payments to Romania for motorway construction:



> *European Commission to reimburse EUR 172 mln in Romania’s Transport Operational Program*
> By Newsroom Finance July 05, 2013 14:15
> 
> 
> The European Commission (EC), the executive arm of the EU, has approved the reimbursement of EUR 172 million worth of EU funds under the Transport Operational Program.
> 
> Another EUR 25.7 million is pending approval from the EC, and the Ministry of Public Finance will submit another EUR 143 million in fresh expenditure for projects carried out under the same program.
> 
> The management authority for the transport program is currently working to authorize another EUR 207.5 million in expenditure. This procedure should be completed by August 15.
> 
> Around EUR 478 million have been reimbursed in the transport program in the 2007-2012 period. Payments in this program have been unlocked in June 21 after the EC pre-suspended and ceased payments due to mismanagement of the funds and fraud allegations.


http://business-review.eu/featured/...ln-in-romanias-transport-operational-program/


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Premier Ponta: Motorway connection envisaged between Craiova and Calafat*
> Friday, 14 June 2013 19:57
> 
> Prime Minister Victor Ponta said that the cities of Craiova and Calafat must be connected via motorway and that a project will be submitted to this end in the next EU financial framework for the period 2014 -2020.
> 
> Ponta made this statement after the official inauguration of the Calafat - Vidin bridge across the Danube, remarking that he knows that the road to Calafat is in bad repair. This is National Road DN 56 Craiova - Calafat, which is being revamped by two companies on the Craiova - Galicea Mare and Galicea Mare - Calafat segments. The Prime Minister cautioned that if the two companies do not keep a steady pace of the construction works, their contracts will be terminated.
> 
> "The idea is this: we will build the road and build it well, but this is not enough - I mean a one-lane road is not enough - which is why the first project for the 2014-2020 programming period we plan to submit is a motorway connection between Craiova and Calafat,"said Ponta.
> 
> Speaking about the Craiova - Pitesti project, the head of the government said that the relevant procedures must be completed and the contract on carrying out the motorway under public-private partnership must be signed by the end of the year.
> 
> "Practically, there will be a motorway connection running from Craiova via Pitesti to the Constanta southern ring road and the Port of Constanta," detailed Ponta.
> 
> Asked when will the Pitesti - Craiova project be completed, the Prime Minister replied that the deadline is 24 months.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk

> *All investors for the concession of the Craiova-Pitesti motorway, accepted*
> BUSINESS | NINEOCLOCK |	MAY 26TH, 2013 AT 9:00 PM
> 
> The five investors that submitted offers for the construction and operation of the Craiova – Pitesti expressway/motorway, respectively an association of Romanian companies and four investors from abroad, have been pre-selected in the competitive dialogue procedure for awarding the concession contract.
> 
> The procedure is jointly organised by the Department for infrastructure projects and CNADNR. The offers pertaining to the design, construction, financing, operation and maintenance of the Craiova – Pitesti expressway/motorway were open on May 8, at the head office of CNADNR.
> 
> The Romanian consortium comprises the companies Spedition UMB and Tehnostrade, controlled by businessman Dorinel Umbrarescu, and Vectra Service, controlled by businessman Marcel Butuza. The foreign associations that submitted offers are Obrascon Huarte Lain – OHL ZS from Spain, China Communications Construction Company – Dogus Insaat Ve Ticaret (Turkey) – Egis Projects (France), Strabag (Austria) – Vinci (France) – Aktor (Greece) and Impregilo – Salini from Italy.


 Source


----------



## ionutz_08

i hope it will not be impregilo.after what they did on A1.


----------



## joce23

The biggest road interchange in Romania:


----------



## cove_adrian

This is absolutely great! So, for POS-T 2014-2020, it will be clear that all the money goes to Dumbrava-Soimus section, Sibiu-Pitesti and possibly Craiova-Calafat. Pitesti-Craiova is for PPP scheme. 

No mention about C IX which is perfectly eligible for finance, such as C IV. So, Moldova is (again) missed from the scheme. The only (possible) meters of highway in Moldova will be in Bacau for the future by-pass, which is financed by the public budget.

I'm very disappointed. Moldova should and needs highway as soon as possible!


----------



## cove_adrian

Le Clerk said:


> Source


This is absolutely great! So, for POS-T 2014-2020, it will be clear that all the money goes to Dumbrava-Soimus section, Sibiu-Pitesti and possibly Craiova-Calafat. Pitesti-Craiova is for PPP scheme. 

No mention about C IX which is perfectly eligible for finance, such as C IV. So, Moldova is (again) missed from the scheme. The only (possible) meters of highway in Moldova will be in Bacau for the future by-pass, which is financed by the public budget.

I'm very disappointed. Moldova should have and needs highway as soon as possible!


----------



## Pascal20a

Le Clerk: In Linz the contractor of the Westbrücke was Alpine. Then Alpine went in bankruptcy and stop reconstruct the bridge. Following the bankruptcy of the Alpine Brückenmeisterei Linz took over the construction.

http://www.oeamtc.at/?id=2500,1396635,,


----------



## Le Clerk

cove_adrian said:


> This is absolutely great! So, for POS-T 2014-2020, it will be clear that all the money goes to Dumbrava-Soimus section, Sibiu-Pitesti and possibly Craiova-Calafat. Pitesti-Craiova is for PPP scheme.
> 
> No mention about C IX which is perfectly eligible for finance, such as C IV. So, Moldova is (again) missed from the scheme. The only (possible) meters of highway in Moldova will be in Bacau for the future by-pass, which is financed by the public budget.
> 
> I'm very disappointed. Moldova should have and needs highway as soon as possible!


I don't understand wherefrom you draw those conclusions. The only clear aspect for POS-T 2014-2020 is that Sibiu-Pitesti will be the first priority. The rest are not clear yet.

Personally, I think that for the 2-14-2020 budget period, CIX will be prioritised over the rest of CIV bar for Sibiu-Pitesti.


----------



## Le Clerk

Pascal20a said:


> Le Clerk: In Linz the contractor of the Westbrücke was Alpine. Then Alpine went in bankruptcy and stop reconstruct the bridge. Following the bankruptcy of the Alpine Brückenmeisterei Linz took over the construction.
> 
> http://www.oeamtc.at/?id=2500,1396635,,


I understand that in Astria they have to rerun the tender for the previously Alpine contracted works too.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Baiazid said:


> The last 2km of A4 between Agigea and Constanta Harbour opened on 12 July 2013, thus completing the motorway link between Bucharest and Constanta Harbour.


Interesting interchange.


----------



## Baiazid

^^ Yes. It is kind of "interesting". The main flow of cars heads towards the seaside resorts, that meaning the cars in the middle lanes end their journey on the motorway here and turn mainly right, but also left. While the traffic towards the harbor consists mainly of trucks from the side lanes.

I am not saying that's the best configuration for that interchange, but that's the reason behind it's planning.


----------



## bogdymol

Maybe not manyof you know, but few days ago there was a motorway opening in Romania: A4 (Constanta bypass), 2 km east of DN39 exit. It's the connection of A4 motorway with Constanta harbor.


----------



## pt640

map: http://goo.gl/PwkII






next: Transfagaras, but i dont link it here, because its not a motorway either highway


----------



## cove_adrian

Le Clerk said:


> I don't understand wherefrom you draw those conclusions. The only clear aspect for POS-T 2014-2020 is that Sibiu-Pitesti will be the first priority. The rest are not clear yet.
> 
> Personally, I think that for the 2-14-2020 budget period, CIX will be prioritised over the rest of CIV bar for Sibiu-Pitesti.


I think that Sibiu-Pitesti and the rest of the C IV (section Dumbrava-Soimus) will finish all the funding for POS-T 2014-2020. The problem is that Romania (from my personal point of view) can't support the difference of 15 % for the finance. But, who knows, maybe the economy rises and shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## sotonsi

bogdymol said:


> Maybe not manyof you know, but few days ago there was a motorway opening in Romania: A4 (Constanta bypass), 2 km east of DN39 exit. It's the connection of A4 motorway with Constanta harbor.


Does it have a small roundabout in the middle of it, as shown on OpenStreetMap? And will it still, when extended south over the canal (one presumes that is the way the southern extension will go?, rather than leaving this as a spur).


>


Still going with those unhelpful TEM 'shields' then...

Found a few (on streetview) on non-motorway roads around Constanta, which given what the M stands for, wound up the pedant in me. :bash:


----------



## Le Clerk

:dunno:


----------



## medicu' de garda

Don't forget Timisoara-Lugoj lot 2. And soon they will have to retender Nadlac-Arad lot 2, and there hasn't even been a tender for the evaluation of the works yet.

@Le clerk, the map you posted is wrong/outdated, the final plan doesn't have the loop around Aiud, it bypasses it completely, with the aid of *4 (FOUR)* bridges over the Mures river, in the span of 20km. Also, the interchanges with A1 and A3 are Y shaped, high-speed and several km long. 

It's amazing to see these solutions on an, until recently, unheard of stretch of motorway (it was supposed to be an express road a few years ago), especially after seeing the cheap solutions that were used on the A1.


----------



## Le Clerk

4 bridges over the Mures river!?! Cool! That explains the pricy evaluation.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Sebes-Turda (A13?)


Are you kidding, A13? Well, I guess I will not see any A13 sign there next week .


----------



## Le Clerk

Just a guess. There's no numbering yet.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> ^^ And when will they sign the contracts for the already-tendered motorway sections between Lugoj and Deva (lot 2,3,4), and between Nadlac and Pecica (lot 1)?


Lugoj-Deva LOT2 was decided today in court, in favour of Salini – Secol SpA.
Source


----------



## Le Clerk

CNADNR terminated Alpine's contract for Nadlac-Arad LOT 2. The lot will be put through tender procedure again. 

*Source*


----------



## tanashubav

I'd like to ask if someone could help me. Wich is the best way to go from DN5, coming from Giurgiu to A1 going to Pitesti. I see there are two oportunities. First is going trough Bucuresti ringroad. It's much shorter, but seems to be narrow and crowded. Allso the asphalt surface is not up to the standarts, as I see at Google street view. Second possibility is to go trough Bucurest. It's longer, but the streets seems to be in very good condition, the traffic out of pik hours is not that bad.
So wich one is better?


----------



## Le Clerk

Through Bucharest!


----------



## tanashubav

Thanks! And I guess *this is* the best road?


----------



## medicu' de garda

Except for that small stupid little detour that GoogleMaps makes you take when going near the center on Soseaua Viilor, the route is correct. Just go straight when travelling NW on sos Viilor. And arm yourself with plenty of patience when going through Military neighbourhood, the traffic is horrible and the traffic lights are some of the stupidest you'll ever see. No continuous green wave on Iuliu Maniu blv  . 

Also be very carefull when going near the Razoare intersection (next to the Military Academy), subway works have lead the area to become a large roundabout, with 4-5 lanes in a tight space, so be carreful of drivers merging suddenly in front of you. The rule is to keep the rightmost lanes when going through the area, until you near Cotroceni blv .


----------



## mpeculea

I agree with our east-European doctor. It is a good variant that Google maps offered you. Not very scenic, but it just might be the quickest.
Travel safe.


----------



## tanashubav

Than's for the answers!


----------



## Le Clerk

Works on the running hill near Sibiu and Lot 4 Orastie-Sibiu:



Pellady said:


> Doua filmulete puse pe peundemerg.ro de userul : *boer_escu *_cu lucrarile de la dealul problema dintre Cristian-Sacel pe lotul 4 al Orastie-Sibiu_


----------



## Le Clerk

Orastie-Sibiu Lot 4 near Sibiu -n stabilizing that damn hill!



adirt69_70 said:


> in primul filmulet mai prins la lucru cu volvou cu bena galbena





adirt69_70 said:


>


----------



## Le Clerk

Deva-Orastie motorway (A1):


----------



## Sylwek

Hi guys,

Next monday I'll drive on DN 61 from Giurgiu to Pitesti. Where is the best/fastest place to join A1?

Polish regards from Bulgaria
Sylwek


----------



## javimix19

I have a question:

Do you think A-1 motorway will finish in 2020? I think this motorway is very important to Romania because is their link to West Europe.


----------



## Le Clerk

Sylwek said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Next monday I'll drive on DN 61 from Giurgiu to Pitesti. Where is the best/fastest place to join A1?
> 
> Polish regards from Bulgaria
> Sylwek


Look up a few posts. There was a similar discussion. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

javimix19 said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Do you think A-1 motorway will finish in 2020? I think this motorway is very important to Romania because is their link to West Europe.


A1 will be complete by 2015, except for Sibiu-Pitesti which should be complete by 2020. Comarnic-Brasov should also be complete by that time.


----------



## Le Clerk

mman2012 said:


> Indeed but it's a dream  Pitesti - Craiova will have EU funding??


No, it's slated for concession. There are already 5 consortia who submitted their bids and the winner will be announced in a few months, after the selection procedure ends.


----------



## Le Clerk

> *First section of bridge crossing Danube-Black Sea Canal lifted into place*
> Monday, 29 July 2013 12:20
> 
> 
> Builder Tigitrans SA mounted the first metal section of the new road bridge over the Danube-Black Sea Canal on the main support pylon; the bridge is built by contractor Apolodor Cominpex Ltd for the Constanta National Maritime Ports Administration Company (CN APM).
> 
> The road bridge at the 0 +540 km milestone of the Danube-Black Sea Canal is an investment worth approximately 28 million euros carried out by general contractor Apolodor Comimpex SRL on behalf of CN AMP Constanta, with 70% of the investment covered from European structural funds. The new bridge is placed downstream Agigea Lock between the existing road and rail bridges, and connects the southern and northern part of Constanta Port with A2 motorway Bucharest - Constanta, linking also the north and south of the port and thus curbing heavy traffic from port gates 7 and 10 through Constanta city.


http://www.agerpres.ro/english/inde...-DanubeBlack-Sea-Canal-lifted-into-place.html


----------



## Fahrenheit 10

^^


V. T. said:


> Poze cu noul pod peste canalul Dunare - Marea Neagra:


----------



## Pascal20a

Why is the A1 Orastie - Sibiu Lot 1,2,4 delayed to October?


----------



## medicu' de garda

Because in the summer most romanians are gone abroad on hollidays, and noone will be present to be amazed by the awesome quality and punctuality of the builders and the comitment by the goverment to invest in our future .


----------



## MichiH

^^^^ Because it is great to be in a jam on the DN1 and DN7.


----------



## Samply

aaah Sebes!


----------



## Le Clerk

EUR 5 billion concessions for 230 km of motorways to be signed this fall, for:
A0 south (48 km), 
A3 ComarnicPloiesti (58 km), and 
Pitesti-Craiova (121 km)

Austrian Erste is forerunner for financing, so possibly no Chinese company in the winning bag. 

*Source*


----------



## mcarling

I'm a little bit surprised that there seem to be no plans for improved road access to Galati. Perhaps I may be overestimating the importance of the port at Galati?


----------



## timeandspace

Le Clerk said:


> EUR 5 billion concessions for 230 km of motorways to be signed this fall, for:
> A0 south (48 km),
> A3 ComarnicPloiesti (58 km), and
> Pitesti-Craiova (121 km)
> 
> Austrian Erste is forerunner for financing, so possibly no Chinese company in the winning bag.
> 
> *Source*



from what i saw in the link Erste is simply quoted in the article, without further information on benchmarking of offers/players and prospects of relevant bids.


----------



## bogdymol

Today the government cut "only" 900 million lei (about 200 milion €) from the transport ministry budget... :bash:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's 25 kilometers less motorways for Romania.


----------



## bogdymol

That's stupid.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> Today the government cut "only" 900 million lei (about 200 milion €) from the transport ministry budget... :bash:


And increased public employees' spending... isn't it what the leftist gov has done ever since they took over?! :dunno:


----------



## Le Clerk

timeandspace said:


> from what i saw in the link Erste is simply quoted in the article, without further information on benchmarking of offers/players and prospects of relevant bids.


Erste made several statements that is looking to finance concessions in Romania.


----------



## Le Clerk

Lugoj-Deva lot 4 (22 KM) was signed today with the Romanian company UMB for EUR 95 mil.


----------



## LG_

Where does that lot start and end? The entire strech according google ist approximative 100 km!


----------



## Le Clerk

Should be the lot just before Deva. I do not have a map now. 

This is the last lot on Lugoj-deva motorway section of A1 which was without a contract. 
Lot 1 (28 km), currently U/C, should open later this year. Lots 2&3 (50 km), currently U/C, should open next year.


----------



## amst

del.


----------



## amst




----------



## Le Clerk

Baiazid said:


> I totally disagree!
> 
> I understand there is a political movement against the Grand Projects Ministry (how ridiculous is that name?!) which is in charge with the construction of the motorways. And it seems that despite the fact that I have criticized him myself, now I'm considered one of his supporters just because this time I agree with him.
> 
> So be it, but the reality on the ground confirms what he declared today: we'll have at least 130 km of new motorway this year, possibly even 140 km. The openings start at the end of August and we'll have openings almost every month till December.


Yeah, that and, *equally important*, the fact that he's gonna sign concessions for Comarnic-Brasov and Bucharest South motorway orbital. And, BTW, I don't remember him saying anything about Craiova-Pitesti latelly.

Anyway, signing those concessions would open up the chances for other concessions such as Transilvania Motorway or East-West motorway, which should also be started ASAP.


----------



## bgd77

ChrisZwolle said:


> http://www.cnadnr.ro/proiect.php?id=336
> 
> Is this project completed?


No, there are still works on the whole length from Sibiu to Sighisoara (I've been on it last week). But the traffic is ok and I didn't loose too much time due to the works.


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> ...According to the transportation minister, 140 km of new motorway will be opened by end-year ...


this is very good news. 



Le Clerk said:


> .... PS 2: Romania will also take over Serbia and Bulgaria in terms of motorway lenght this year. Hungary, we are coming fast! :cheers:


that statistic does not show anything I am afraid.
both Serbia & Bulgaria are more highway-developed than Romania. 
just an example: in Bulgaria you can almost travel from East to West on motorway, in Serbia from North to South again motorway

so far looking at Romanian map I can travel from Pitesti to the seaside.

I would say the present motorway map of Hungary is a target for Romania, but this requires from Romania 140 km of new motorways annually for next 8-10 years.


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> that statistic does not show anything I am afraid.
> both Serbia & Bulgaria are more highway-developed than Romania.
> just an example: in Bulgaria you can almost travel from East to West on motorway, in Serbia from North to South again motorway


Yes, indeed. But Romania (unlike many regional countries, Hungary or Poland included) has a huge barrier: the mountains. That is why I am hoping that we sign this year Comarnic-Brasov and hopefully next year will start signing for Pitesti-Sibiu motorway, so that there will be 2 mountain motorway crossings by 2016-2017. :cheers:

The lack of a complete network was caused by this very barrier, which was avoided so far by the Transportation Ministry because of the staggering costs. They always preferred to build in the plains to maximize the funds use. For ex, with the cost of Sibiu-Pitesti, they could built 4x more motorways in the plains. Now they'll have to take the brunt of the job. It will be tough, very tough, and very expensive, but also spectacular, one of the most spectacular motorways in Europe. And I hope we'll get the chance to see scenic pictures from the mountain construction sites soon.


----------



## Cosmin

and802 said:


> so far looking at Romanian map I can travel from Pitesti to the seaside.


You mean travel without getting off of the motorways? You can't even do that, because you have to get off A1, on to the crappy DNCB (Bucharest Ring Road)* and then on the A2 motorway (and possibly A4, depending on your final destination).

*Alternatively, you could cross the city, if you're nuts.


----------



## and802

^^ you are right, I forgot to mention that  this makes the journey even more annoying. 

long way to reach seaside from Pitesti. not to mention Hungarians reaching black sea coast


PS. as said before reaching hungarian infrastructure level should be a goal for Romania within 8-10 years


----------



## bogdymol

Cosmin said:


> *Alternatively, you could cross the city, if you're nuts.


Or drive on the southern part of Bucharest Ring Road if you are double-nuts :nuts:


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> PS. as said before reaching hungarian infrastructure level should be a goal for Romania within 8-10 years


But this is the main priority if you look at C IV development in Romania, which has been the main target for funding allocation for the last decade (and will be in the current one): connection with the Hungarian motorway network.


----------



## timeandspace

i think he might refer to your jingoistic ( and unreal) assumption that we are "not far behind"/ "catching up w/" HU at some amazing "speed". he is talking about reaching a certain level not about physically connecting to it


----------



## Le Clerk

He referred to Hungarians reaching the Black Sea. Do the double-read before and post (stupid assumptions) after, if necessary.

PS: setting the goal to reach 1,300 km of motorways in 4-5 years is not jingoism, but a decent motorway construction target for Romania. Or this is how it *should* be. 

Romania proved it was able to open between 100-150 km/year in the past few years. We should (the ministry should) have the ambition to keep up the pace or increase it. I am saying that especially that Romania is going to get more EU funding for motorways starting next year. And that the concessions are finally becoming available.


----------



## and802

timeandspace said:


> i think he might refer to your jingoistic ( and unreal) assumption that we are "not far behind"/ "catching up w/" HU at some amazing "speed". he is talking about reaching a certain level not about physically connecting to it


You are right. That is exactly what I meant. I do not think you are catching up Hungary. An example with Hungarians reaching Black Sea coast (physical connection) was just a proof the Romanian motorway network is very fragmental

Actually it is very easy to measure Romanians progress. Tell me how many kms are u/c this year and that would transform into real motorway within 3 years.


----------



## timeandspace

en. i regret that humility and manners are in such dire lack. 

the truth is we are not progressing fast enough and we are stumbling along and are making mistakes.


----------



## bogdymol

and802 said:


> Tell me how many kms are u/c this year and that would transform into real motorway within 3 years.


That's not entirely true. How many years ago works started on A3 Suplacu de Barcau - Bors (Bechtel contract)?


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> You are right. That is exactly what I meant. I do not think you are catching up Hungary. An example with Hungarians reaching Black Sea coast (physical connection) was just a proof the Romanian motorway network is very fragmental
> 
> Actually it is very easy to measure Romanians progress. Tell me how many kms are u/c this year and that would transform into real motorway within 3 years.


Fragmented motorway network =/= catching up. Let's stay focus. 

As a principle, a motorway network is built bit by bit, as in Poland too. You can't build a 800 km motorway from one end of a country to another at a time!

In terms of pace of building, many people don't get it, including yourself, but Romania did open more than 100 km / year in the past years, and all it takes for the current ministry is to wish for the same, mind you, in the context of significantly more EU infrastructure funds starting with 2014 and large concessions, starting this year. Actually, this is what I am personally hoping the current ministry to do, and to convey here. To be more ambitious than our previous minister who was indeed the best minister so far, making possible what many still don't get it is possible: that Romania can build at least 100 km of motorways per year. It takes a bit of hope and will to achieve at least that, if not more! Yes, we can.


----------



## timeandspace

*ARAD N bypass 2-3 hours*

no matter how many km of spectacular highways and service romania will have i will always respect the proven and delivered network that i use and have used in hungary. 

it is almost like comparing apples and oranges. 

plus even if romania manages somehow to not balcanize and screw up its bruxelles tutored projects, hungary will also not stay still in the meantime. 

compare progress on M0 in Hu to Romania ring roads etc and that was my point: we are at this moment not "coming fast" (unfortunate, revealing Freudian slip formulation of yours) 

we are in fact stumbling along and not getting anywhere. in fact our dormant projects are piling up future costs.


----------



## Le Clerk

timeandspace said:


> en. i regret that humility and manners are in such dire lack.


I learned humility is not worth it since Miorita. Being bold and thinking big should be our new popular creed.


----------



## Le Clerk

timeandspace said:


> no matter how many km of spectacular highways and service romania will have i will always respect the proven and delivered network that i use and have used in hungary.
> 
> it is almost like comparing apples and oranges.
> 
> plus even if romania manages somehow to not balcanize and screw up its bruxelles tutored projects, hungary will also not stay still in the meantime.
> 
> compare progress on M0 in Hu to Romania ring roads etc and that was my point: we are at this moment not "coming fast" (unfortunate, revealing Freudian slip formulation of yours)
> 
> we are in fact stumbling along and not getting anywhere. in fact our dormant projects are piling up future costs.


Your manners are indeed gratious, so I will stop wasting time here.


----------



## Fahrenheit 10

* Construction of a bridge over the Black Sea-Danube cannal which will connect the southern part of Constanta Seaport to A2/A4 motorway*


Crane in Constanta Port II (Romania) by 92Dragos, on Flickr


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Ship on steroids:runaway:


----------



## mcarling

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Ship on steroids


That crane is not a ship. It is not self-propelled, which is why you see the tugboat next to it (foreground).


----------



## Baiazid

and802 said:


> so based on what you guys show/write I can clarify year 2015 would be a serious breakthrough. although 2014 would be pleasant enough


Yes. The motorway construction pickep up speed in 2010-2011 and the serious breakthrough was supposed to happen in April 2013. But the complete suspension of the EU financing for transport between March 2012 and June 2013 and the unforeseen unstable soil problems between Cristian and Apoldu de Jos were major setbacks, which in turn led to delays. 

But even in 2014-2015 it would be great! If one would've asked most of the Romanians in 2009-2010 when will the A1 be complete between Sibiu and Nadlac, definitely the most common answer would have been "2020 - 2030. Anyway, not before 2020!". I had absolutely the same opinion.



and802 said:


> what would be the cost of Selimbar- Pitesti section ? I suspect huge expenses ...


According to the study from 2007, when the construction costs were the highest ever, the cost was estimated at 3 bln. EUR. For that matter, the construction is included and approved already among the projects to be financed 85% by EU between 2014 - 2020. The tender will start in 2014 and it is supposed to be awarded by the Autumn of the same year. While the construction should start earliest at the end of 2014 and be completed between 2016 - 2017.

That will be another major breakthrough in several aspects: first motorway crossing across the mountains and first connection of Bucharest with the EU motorway network.


----------



## and802

^^you are right, 

soon (2014) A1 route will become a Romanian backbone. 
I am afraid for that reasons efforts originally planned for A3 will be transferred onto further development of A1 streches like the A1 mountain project (Selimbar- Pitesti) 

2017 is - in my eyes - too optimistic. I would assume 2019 as a year Bucuresti reaches EU motorway network. very expensive project + mountanious aera make it very sensible for delays.

whatever, looks like the highest time to visit Romania again


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 (Comarnic-Brasov) won't be funded from EU sources, but from private sources (concession), so it will not be affected by Sibiu-Pitesti section of A1 - unless the parallel construction may affect future AADT on A3 and thus feasibility of this motorway section. However, this should notn be the case, seeing how investors reacted so far to the tender for its construction. 

*In fact, Comarnic-Brasov will be contracted earlier (this year hopefully) and probably will be constructed earlier than Sibiu-Pitesti. *


----------



## Baiazid

^^ A1 will definitely be the backbone.

A3 however goes on as well. The mountain crossing - 55 km between Comarnic and Brasov - is currently being tendered as PPP (Public - Private Partnership). The most likely winner will be the consortium Vinci (France), Strabag (Austria) and Aktor (Greece). The construction will be privately funded by the winning consortium and it is estimated at about 1.5 bln. EUR. The official estimation is that the contract will be signed in September 2013. It should take about 3-4 years to complete, but previously Vinci stated that they can build it within 2 years. Actually they are interested in building it as fast as they can, since they only collect money after the motorway opens.

However, it is true that Vinci was awarded the same PPP contract 2 times before! At first in 2004, but that was an election year and following the political change, the contract was terminated in 2005, before the construction started. Then the contract was again awarded to Vinci in 2009, again as PPP. But in 2010 the contract was terminated, when Vinci claimed "failing to finance the project". Rumors said different, but those were only rumors. Hopefully the third time will be lucky.

If so, we could have A3 Comarnic - Brasov also in 2017-2018.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ AFAIK, Comarnic-Brasov was tendered as a concession and not as PPP. This is important, because it has different legal implications. The PPP law is currently under amendments, while concessions are made under the public procurement law.


----------



## Baiazid

^^ Actually it is PPP. The PPP law was completely re-written. It was a very long procedure which involve consultancy with various international organisms and agencies, specialized in PPP, as well as negotiations with EU, to have the new law completely EU compliant. 

The law will be promoted as Government Ordinance during this month and then all the announced PPP contracts will be governed by this new law. That is why signing the contracts is planed for September.


----------



## Le Clerk

They started the tender procedure as concession, how can they sign them as PPP?!


----------



## Baiazid

Le Clerk said:


> They started the tender procedure as concession, how can they sign them as PPP?!


Well, it's not a tender. It's a selection procedure based on the competitive dialog...


----------



## Le Clerk

The procedure was started as a concession under OUG 34/2006 (public procurement law). The *CNADNR publication* of the procedure mentions that the whole procedure follows OUG 34/2006, so I doubt there will be a contract under the PPP law.


----------



## and802

first of all I am not an expert, just an enthusiast, so my knowledge is far from what experts expect ...

but I would imagine that:
finance insitution willing to finance A3 would see a map of Romania and recognize A1 route as a competitor. soon (in short period of time) a backbone of Romania.
will they find - in time of crisis - internal strenght  to collect suitable funds ? 

whether it is a ppp projects or consession one I do not think it matters. 
my reasons:
a) there were (as you wrote) two attepmts and the idea failed. of course conditions could have been not well managed, but in time of crisis finding a sponsor with 1,5 bln euro in a pocket is a real challange
b)a short stretch of motorway which ends in the middle of nowhere. well, not "nowhere", actaully just to serve People of Kronstadt 
c)linking regions like Moldavia/Bukovina with Bucuresti/Black Sea Coast was not the key factor for any government. these are not the best-developed regions of Romania, so people there could wait ... (I am very sorry for that). what is more people there need a fast connection with EU not with capital/black sea


well, my own country-man logic says: this is very risky business case.


----------



## Le Clerk

A1 is only apparently a competitor of A3, at least the section now under contracting procedures, meaning Comarnic-Brasov. The AADT between Bucharest and Brasov is the only one warranting a private investment project ATM in Romania. Baiazid may confirm. So, the business case is not affected by A1 completion. This is why we saw interest from investors (and confirmations from banks), besides the fact that there wil be availability payments from the RO Gov, should that be the case. 

Moldova has a backbone road, and a good one - DN2. This will need though to be doubled by a motorway in the future, and the procedures for the Bacau motorway by-pass which are coming to a conclusion are a first step in that direction.


----------



## Baiazid

Le Clerk said:


> The procedure was started as a concession under OUG 34/2006 (public procurement law). The *CNADNR publication* of the procedure mentions that the whole procedure follows OUG 34/2006, so I doubt there will be a contract under the PPP law.


It's a complex discussion. Of course they couldn't have started a procedure on a "future" law. While the "old" law still in force, Law 178/2010, is practically unusable for tons of reasons. So they had to start somehow before the new law is enacted.

I can assure you that the political intention of the Government is to have Comarnic - Brasov, Pitesti - Craiova and Bucharest South Motorway Ring as PPP, not as concessions.

How will they do the change? We'll see.


----------



## Le Clerk

That should be interesting indeed. opcorn:


----------



## amst

Baiazid, for 2014 we shall see only 46km of Nadlac - Arad + remaining km on lot 3 Sibiu - Orastie.. Compared to this year, it will be quite dull  Considering this fall we will see openings every month i anticipate the most entertaining and exciting period for this RO forum 

A3 should continue at least from Cluj to Oradea. If only that 8km section to Nadaselu would have been started and also Suplacu de Barcau - Bors would continue in the near future!

I agree with LeClerk! We must begin formalities soon for Ploiesti - Buzau -> Moldova and souther ring of Bucharest. Those are crucial!


----------



## Baiazid

and802 said:


> but I would imagine that:
> finance insitution willing to finance A3 would see a map of Romania and recognize A1 route as a competitor. soon (in short period of time) a backbone of Romania.


The two crossings, A1 and A3 have very different traffic, not competing at all with eachother.

A1 has a dominant component of mass tranzit traffic from Southern Romania (includin Constanta), Bulgaria and Turkey towards Transylvania and the border crossing at Nadlac.

A3 has local transit between Bucharest and East of Transylvania, as well as a heavy touristic component, which chugs the crossing every week-end, summer, winter, holiday etc. The current National Road 1 which is crossing the Prahova Valley has the highest daily average traffic in Romania, expected to reach 45.000 vehicles per day by 2030. And that without the mass transit traffic which is expected to stick with A1.



and802 said:


> a) there were (as you wrote) two attepmts and the idea failed. of course conditions could have been not well managed, but in time of crisis finding a sponsor with 1,5 bln euro in a pocket is a real challange


Well, the most pressure for thia motorway section comes from the two European giants Vinci and Strabag. They want to build this motorway and they seem to know where to get the money from. No wonder, if you consider the the cumulated turnover of the consortium is over 60 bln. EUR / year and that each of the two "giants" is tight connected with big banks, such as Societe Generale and Reiffeissen Bank. So finding 1.5 bln. EUR doesn't look that much of a challange for them.

Strabag was also awarded a section of A3 motorway back in 2004 (Bucuresti - Ploiesti). But it the contracts signed in 2004 failed on one hand for political reasons - the contract awarded to Strabag in 2004 was terminated and then awarded to some Romanian constructors well tight to the new Government at that time - but also because by that time the PPP and the expropriation laws were completely unpractical. 

Now the "stars are lined up". If the political decision does not change, this time it can't fail.


----------



## Le Clerk

Interesting, the first two investments in the industrial park Calafat, following the opening of the bridge:

1. a large service center for heavy duty trucks
2. a wood processing plant, with wood imported from Bulgarian suppliers

Any news from Vidin? :cheers:


----------



## alwn

Baiazid said:


> Motorway openings in Romania in 2013:
> A. OPENED
> 1. A1 Simeria - Orastie, opened on 30.05.2013, 19.5 km
> 
> B. OFFICIAL OPENING DATES
> 2. A1 Dumbrava - Sanovita, 28.08.2013, 27.5 km
> 3. A1 Orastie - Sebes Vest, 01.09.2013, 22 km
> 4. A1 Lancram - Sebes Est, 01.09.2013, 6.5 km
> 
> C. OFFICIAL ESTIMATES (opening date to be announced)
> 5. A3 Bucharest(Popasului) - Bucharest Ring Road, October 2013, 4.5km
> 6. A1 Sebes Vest - Lancram, November 2013, 2.5km
> 7. A6 Lugoj - Belint, November 2013, 10.5 km
> 8. A1 Sebes Est - Apoldu de Jos, December 2013, 24 km
> 9. A1 Saliste - Sibiu Vest, December 2013, 16 km
> 
> D. OFFICIAL ESTIMATE - UNCERTAIN
> 10. A1 Apoldu de Jos - Saliste, December 2013 / April 2014 ?, 9.5 km
> 
> TOTAL 2013: 142.5 km, out of which 9.5 km could be postponed for 2014.


Great info Baiazid! 
From my calculation the result by the end 2013: *690,5 in use* (including Apoldu- Saliste) ; any forecast about the new section to be started by the end of the year?


----------



## alwn

Baiazid said:


> Strabag was also awarded a section of A3 motorway back in 2004 (Bucuresti - Ploiesti). But it the contracts signed in 2004 failed on one hand for political reasons - the contract awarded to Strabag in 2004 was terminated and then awarded *to some Romanian constructors well tight to the new Government at that time* - but also because by that time the PPP and the expropriation laws were completely unpractical.
> Now the "stars are lined up". If the political decision does not change, this time it can't fail.


meaning Tehnostrade SRL – Spedition UMB SRL (Umbrarescu) ? 

Well, they just have been awarded with lot 4 of Lugoj- Deva, followed by the same unlucky Strabag who btw competed useless for all 3 lots tendered on Lugoj- Deva. 
another big looser of Deva- Lugoj, lot 4: Astaldi SpA – Max Boegl Romania SRL 

But who the hell is Teloxim, the winner of lot 3?


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Because peope do not normally work on Sunday. :lol:
> It shows they are pushing to complete that section this year. In fact, according to Baiazid, it will open in Oct:


I thought this is common eastwards of Germany. I saw roadworks (repair) in Czech Republic some weeks ago and also on the A1.ro one week ago on Sundays. Shops are also opened there on Sundays.

Nevertheless they are also working on Sundays I cannot believe that the A1 Orastie-Sibiu will be finished in mostly until December 2013. There is still a lot to do - I guess too much for 4 month. But I am not a native expert/observer .


----------



## Le Clerk

amst said:


> Baiazid, for 2014 we shall see only 46km of Nadlac - Arad + remaining km on lot 3 Sibiu - Orastie.. Compared to this year, it will be quite dull  Considering this fall we will see openings every month i anticipate the most entertaining and exciting period for this RO forum
> 
> A3 should continue at least from Cluj to Oradea. If only that 8km section to Nadaselu would have been started and also Suplacu de Barcau - Bors would continue in the near future!
> 
> I agree with LeClerk! We must begin formalities soon for Ploiesti - Buzau -> Moldova and souther ring of Bucharest. Those are crucial!


We are getting close to finishing an important benchmark - A1 - a 500 km motorway. I am saying this considering Pitesti-Sibiu, which is the most important project for 2014-2020 EU budget, and will be completed in that period, maybe earlier. Pitesti-Sibiu lots (120 km) should be signed next year at latest.

We have EU funds for Sebes-Turda (70 km), the A1-A3 connection. This should be completed by 2015 too, from EU funding. I hope they manage to do it.

The question now should be: what next? We should go past A1.

Clearly, we need to make the connection between A1 and A2 with A0, south for now (45 km). Hopefully, we'll have a concession contract signed for that this year, and the lot completed by 2015-2016.

We need to build Comarnic-Brasov (55 km). This is the most important motorway section in Romania, considering the traffic and the economic weight of the route. This concession is planned for signing this fall, and it better get signed so that it could be completed by 2015-2016.

Further than that, we should connect SW Romania (Oltenia) to the A1 backbone through Craiova-Pitesti motorway (110 km), planned for signing this fall. 

Also, we should start building in east Romania with Bacau by-pass signing (31 km) this fall. And, hopefully, next year, the first contracts on A5 Dumbrava-Focsani (133 km) will be signed. These are supported by EU funding. 


This is the least we should do this year and the coming one. Then we'll be really capable of moving forward with motorway construction. There is a lot of work to be done. :cheer:


----------



## MichiH

Are there any plans to build a direct motorway connection from Romania to Bulgaria? For instance a motorway form _Bucharest_ to _Russe_? An expressway is planned on Bulgarian side which would connect _Bucharest_ to Turkey and also to the future A2 towards _Sofia_.

Is the DN5 already in a sufficient condition thus no need for a motorway?


----------



## mcarling

Eventually, I would like to see a relatively straight line motorway connection between Bucharest and Sofia, perhaps with a bridge connecting Turnu Magurele with Nikopol (or somewhat to the west), to replace the ferry crossing there. However, there are higher priorities for both countries.


----------



## MichiH

mcarling said:


> Eventually, I would like to see a relatively straight line motorway connection between Bucharest and Sofia, perhaps with a bridge connecting Turnu Magurele with Nikopol, to replace the ferry crossing there. However, there are higher priorities for both countries.


I think it is not necessary to build a direct connection _Bucharest_ - _Sofia_. The _Russe_ route is not much longer but it also connects Romania with Turkey.

A connection of the two capitals is not so important. National city/region connections are more relevant, but also routes for international traffic.


----------



## panda80

MichiH said:


> Are there any plans to build a direct motorway connection from Romania to Bulgaria? For instance a motorway form _Bucharest_ to _Russe_? An expressway is planned on Bulgarian side which would connect _Bucharest_ to Turkey and also to the future A2 towards _Sofia_.
> 
> Is the DN5 already in a sufficient condition thus no need for a motorway?


For the moment DN5 is ok, it's 2+2 between Bucharest and Giurgiu. But in 10-15 years probably we will need a motorway there, if the suburban traffic will increase as well.


----------



## mcarling

MichiH said:


> I think it is not necessary to build a direct connection _Bucharest_ - _Sofia_. The _Russe_ route is not much longer but it also connects Romania with Turkey.


Bucharest and Sofia are 295 kilometers apart. A realistic direct motorway connection could be 330-340 kilometers. The route via Russe is 384 kilometers. Cutting about 50 kilometers off the route would represent a huge benefit in reduced costs, time saved, and reduced pollution.

However, the route via Russe should have higher priority because, as you mentioned, it is important for traffic between Bucharest and Turkey. When the Russe route starts to become congested, a direct Bucharest - Sofia motorway would have the benefits I described and also relieve traffic from the Russe route.

In the meantime, beginning construction of a 2x2 bridge over the Danube in the vicinity of Turnu Magurele and Nikopol might make sense if and when the EU are willing to fund it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some have suggested the current bridge in Ruse is in poor condition and may need replacement anyway. It makes sense to replace it with a 4-lane motorway/rail bridge. The current bridge is almost 60 years old.


----------



## MichiH

mcarling said:


> Bucharest and Sofia are 295 kilometers apart. A realistic direct motorway connection could be 330-340 kilometers. The route via Russe is 384 kilometers. Cutting about 50 kilometers off the route would represent a huge benefit in reduced costs, time saved, and reduced pollution.


I don't know much about the relationship Romanian/Bulgaria, but I guess there is only less traffic b/n their capitals. I guess the international routes are more important.


----------



## TurboEngine

ChrisZwolle said:


> Some have suggested the current bridge in Ruse is in poor condition and may need replacement anyway. It makes sense to replace it with a 4-lane motorway/rail bridge. The current bridge is almost 60 years old.


There is talk that this a new bridge will be built there. Romania seems to be especially interested.


----------



## Le Clerk

mcarling said:


> Come on, guys! The EU is not a monolith of unitary motives. There are many actors in the EU and they don't all have the same motives. Was developing connections between Romania and Bulgaria an important factor in leading the EU to fund construction of bridges across the Danube? Yes, absolutely. Was developing customs-free routes to Turkey an important factor in leading the EU to fund construction of bridges across the Danube? Yes, absolutely. There is no contradiction here.


I agree the bridge was built to encourage regional connections, with Turkey included. What I do not agree is that the whole logic and infrastructure of the bridge should be predicated on shooting at CX. Or that we need somehow race Serbia into completing first CIV south before they complete CX.It was not the case and it is not.


----------



## Theijs

Corridor CIV and CX indeed complement each other. We'll see over the next years how the road constructions develop. This summer I drove the new highway between Recas and Arad.


----------



## alwn

Le Clerk said:


> I agree the bridge was built to encourage regional connections, with Turkey included. What I do not agree is that the whole logic and infrastructure of the bridge should be predicated on shooting at CX. Or that we need somehow race Serbia into completing first CIV south before they complete CX.It was not the case and it is not.


I think we are debating too much the sense of the Vidin/ Calafat bridge. 
However is very simple. The bridge was built to improve the corridor IV south branch and there you go!
The same, *Lugoj- Caransebes- Tr Severin- bridge being part of the Corridor IV * has to be updated. With a new motorway co-financed by EU.

I don't know if it will be postponed (up to 2025 as you predicted) or not but if you are saying that the improving of the European corridors crossing Romania is not within EU/ Romanian priorities.. :shifty:

As for Craiova, is very possible to be connected in the future with the motorways network either C IV southern branch, either C IV northern through Pitesti. Or better both. But this doesn't change the fact that *Craiova is not a part of corridor IV *or any other European corridor and also that's it. 

back to the bridge.. at the end, I dont care if the bulgarians/greeks/turks etc are willing to discover Romania following Craiova- Pitesti- Sibiu or just to cross quickly towards west as an alternative of CX. 

Checking the map, the location of the bridge (considering also the planning of Hemus motorway) was not towards Craiova but towards west. But our fellows from Bulgaria can tell better what was the aim of bridge and why was positioned in Vidin and not in Nikopol, Oryahovo, Lom or Gigen.


----------



## mcarling

alwn said:


> what was the aim of bridge and why was positioned in Vidin and not in Nikopol, Oryahovo, Lom or Gigen.


Vidin lies along one of the routes between Belgrade and Bucharest.


----------



## Le Clerk

alwn said:


> I think we are debating too much the sense of the Vidin/ Calafat bridge.
> However is very simple. The bridge was built to improve the corridor IV south branch and there you go!
> The same, *Lugoj- Caransebes- Tr Severin- bridge being part of the Corridor IV * has to be updated. With a new motorway co-financed by EU.
> 
> I don't know if it will be postponed (up to 2025 as you predicted) or not but if* you are saying that the improving of the European corridors crossing Romania is not within EU/ Romanian priorities*.. :shifty:
> .


Where did you get that?! :nuts:

I said that CIV south will lose importance as a result of Craiova-Pitesti motorway which is close to having a contract now. And that CIX will become more important therefore, which is, BTW, also a pan-European corridor. 

BTW: CIV south does not have a FS, whereas CIX does have a FS. Nor is there a tender for a CIV south FS in sight for now.

PS: Bacau by-pass, part of CIX (un-formally speaking) was just awarded Gov funds for expropriations - so there you go.


----------



## wilczur

Well roads through Romania and Bulgaria are also important for the CEE countries as Poland, Slovakia, Ukraine etc. I don't think it shuld be counted as a competition for the Serbia. It's alternative road and in some cases it may be main road to the Balkans.


----------



## alwn

Le Clerk said:


> Where did you get that?! :nuts:
> 
> I said that *CIV south will lose importance as a result of Craiova-Pitesti motorway* which is close to having a contract now. *And that CIX will become more important therefore*, which is, BTW, also a pan-European corridor.
> 
> BTW: CIV south does not have a FS, whereas CIX does have a FS. Nor is there a tender for a CIV south FS in sight for now.
> 
> PS: Bacau by-pass, part of CIX (un-formally speaking) was just awarded Gov funds for expropriations - so there you go.


Frankly, I don't get it how come a pan european corridor may be overshadowed by a regional motorway, even more, serving a different direction..

To clarify, CIV south runs between Dresden- Prague- Bratislava- Vienna- Budapest- Arad- Timisoara- Vidin - Sofia - Thessaloniki/ or Plovdiv- Istanbul, linking central europe and the balkans (Bulgaria, Greece, Turkey). 

In this picture I don't see any Craiova- Pitesti. At least on my map, Craiova- Pitesti lies 120-250 km *east *of this corridor, so actually who wants to travell from Bulgaria, Greece or Turkey to central europe, so to *west*, doesn't have to deal with Craiova- Pitesti at all. Even from Istanbul you (almost) have full motorway to Sofia so it doesn't have any sense to go through Giurgiu or Constanta. 

Ok, Craiova- Pitesti should have a big impact on national level, but is no competition for CIV south, which is a total different direction.

Also I don't get it how CIX could compete CIV. CIX is connecting south europe to north- east, so it is a different story. You say that CIX will become more important than CIV south. Well, is just your prediction. For the moment we have a bridge vs some FS. We have a completed motorway on the bulgarian side and other u/c (to Greece, Turkey). On the corridor IX do you know any concrete planns to link Bulgaria north south by motorway (Ruse- Veliko Trnovo- Stara Zagora) towards Greece? I'm afraid bulgarians paid attention to the corridor IV southern branch not to the IXth. Also further to Chisinau, Kiyv is also nothing. We are talking about *pan-european corridors* so a short belt motorway would not help too much.


----------



## Le Clerk

alwn said:


> Frankly, I don't get it how come a pan european corridor may be overshadowed by a regional motorway, even more, serving a different direction..


:nuts: CIX is a "regional motorway"!?!? 

Latelly that regional motorway has more freight/small car traffic than CIV in Romania, as a result of Russian, Ukrainian/Moldovan trucks, and also tourism transition through Romania. 



> In this picture I don't see any Craiova- Pitesti. At least on my map, Craiova- Pitesti lies 120-250 km *east *of this corridor, so actually who wants to travell from Bulgaria, Greece or Turkey to central europe, so to *west*, doesn't have to deal with Craiova- Pitesti at all. Even from Istanbul you (almost) have full motorway to Sofia so it doesn't have any sense to go through Giurgiu or Constanta.


We discussed a solution or two which will be implemented, Again, pan-EU corridors should also serve local traffic, and you'll not convince me otherwise. It has happened so far on CIV north, it will hapen on CIV south, when it will be built.

Besides, if the EU went as absurdly on your "principle" that corridors should serve only international traffic, the current CIV north would have never been built, but only CIV south. We all know what happened and what the EU financed in the past 7 year and willl continue to finance by 2020: CIV north, *mainly*.



> Ok, Craiova- Pitesti should have a big impact on national level, but is no competition for CIV south, which is a total different direction.


Yes, it is. Look how much freight traffic is currently on current CIV north, without a motorway. That is freight traffic coming from Asia/Turkey/Balkans and going into WE, or viceversa. When a motorway will be completed, a lot more freight traffic will be moving on CIV north.



> Also I don't get it how CIX could compete CIV. CIX is connecting south europe to north- east, so it is a different story. You say that CIX will become more important than CIV south. Well, is just your prediction.


They don't compete. 

I just said that it is CIV north which does compete with CIV south, and that is obvious, because they run in similar directions, they are basically parallel motorways, and that construction of Craiova-Pitesti will make that become more obvious, with traffic moving through CIV north. 



> For the moment we have a bridge vs some FS.


:lol: Yes, but without a FS you cannot build a motorway, right?! 

FS takes at least one year to make, and they are not even tendering it for CIV south.

And besides, CIX construction will begin soon with Bacau by-pass, which means we'll see a motorway running from Bacau to Ploiesti (Dumbrava -on A3) by 2020 or earlier. 



> We have a completed motorway on the bulgarian side and other u/c (to Greece, Turkey).


There is no complete motorway on the Bulgarian side to Vidin, and it will take some time until will be built. If the EU will want that badly to build that corridor, both in Romania and Bulgaria, we'll know from Romania's motorway strategy as approved by the EU. AFAIK, it is not yet available.



> On the corridor IX do you know any concrete planns to link Bulgaria north south by motorway (Ruse- Veliko Trnovo- Stara Zagora) towards Greece? I'm afraid bulgarians paid attention to the corridor IV southern branch not to the IXth. Also further to Chisinau, Kiyv is also nothing. We are talking about *pan-european corridors* so a short belt motorway would not help too much.


Again, CIX is not a short belt! The traffic on DN2 is one of a motorway currently, this being caused by the international traffic coming or going into Moldova, Ukraine and Russia. A lot of this is coming from the Constanta Port - I just came from there and there are incredible columns of trucks on A2 from Russia and Ukraine. These all go or come from the port. CIX in Romania closes in the port of Constanta, that's the terminus point of that corridor until more motorways will be built regionaly. As much as CIV also has a terminus point in Constanta port.


----------



## Le Clerk

wilczur said:


> Well roads through Romania and Bulgaria are also important for the CEE countries as Poland, Slovakia, Ukraine etc. I don't think it shuld be counted as a competition for the Serbia. It's alternative road and in some cases it may be main road to the Balkans.


Hello *wilczur* !

Yes, indeed, they are alternatives, but some people see it as competing motorways, which should remove as much traffic from the other corridor (CX here that goes through Serbia), and therefore this motorway through Romania should be built on a straight line if that's possible to assure the Turkish and other trucks that they are going the shortest way through Romania and not through Serbia. Crazy! :nuts:


----------



## Le Clerk

A new alpine road completed in Romania: Transbucegi. This is the 3rd alpine road in Romania after Transfagarasan and Transalpina.


----------



## albertocsc

^^ Where is Transbucegi?


----------



## mpeculea

^^
Here
I have shown you also how to get there from Sinaia railway station. 
Transbucegi is the last bit, after the curves on national road 71.


----------



## Fahrenheit 10

bridge over the canal that will link the port of Constantza to A4/A2 motorways


----------



## Le Clerk

Works on A3 Bucharest Ring-Bucharest City - a lot of activity there which hopefully will lead to completion by fall this year:



CornelB said:


> Pana la lamurirea cauzelor producerii accidentelor in Romania, de catre "specialistii"SSC, va invit sa aruncam o privire pe segmentul A3 CB-Popasului.
> Azi la ora 8.00 cand am ajuns in zona, se muncea demult, fapt ce m-a mirat si bucurat in acelasi timp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

Fahrenheit 10 said:


> bridge over the canal that will link the port of Constantza to A4/A2 motorways


Awesome vid! :cheers:


----------



## alwn

> Besides, if the EU went as absurdly on your "principle" that corridors should serve only international traffic, the current CIV north would have never been built


 I never claimed anything like this. I said international traffic should have priority when dealing with pan-european corridors. Actually a link W Europe- Constantza port does look very attractive for the international traffic too, so I don't get your idea that the main purpose of CIV north was the local traffic. It was yourself who just mentioned "incredible columns of trucks on A2" coming from Constantza port, so besides the local traffic, the current CIV north is connecting the main port from Black Sea with Western E.


> Yes, it is. Look how much freight traffic is currently on current CIV north, without a motorway. That is freight traffic coming from Asia/Turkey/Balkans and going into WE, or viceversa. When a motorway will be completed, a lot more freight traffic will be moving on CIV north.


*Again, I said Craiova- Pitesti* is not a competition for CIV north. Since when Craiova- Pitesti is a part of CIV north?


> I just said that it is CIV north which does compete with CIV south, and that is obvious, because they run in similar directions, they are basically parallel motorways, and that construction of Craiova-Pitesti will make that become more obvious, with traffic moving through CIV north.


 Parallel? similar direction? Sorry, not on my map..  Sure, I can almost imagine.. a car runing Vidin- Calafat- Craiova- Pitesti- Sibiu- Timisoara- Arad - Hu making a huge detour of 300 km.. If you are bulgarian and want to travell west would you chose this one instead of much shorter Vidin- Drobeta Tr Severin- Timisoara- Arad- Hu? Indeed, Craiova- Pitesti will move traffic, but it will be exactly the opposite what you claimed. Actually a lot of traffic will move from C IV north to CIV south. Bucharest- Pitesti- Craiova and maybe a motorway link with CIV south should attract a lot of traffic leaving Romania to West, on the expense of CIV north.


----------



## bleetz

Fahrenheit 10 said:


> bridge over the canal that will link the port of Constantza to A4/A2 motorways


Where abouts is this bridge? I can't see any obvious places on the map.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^

Over the Danube-Black Sea Canal, to link the A2/A4 motorways to the Agigea Port.




This is how it will look:


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> A new alpine road completed in Romania: Transbucegi. This is the 3rd alpine road in Romania after Transfagarasan and Transalpina.


^^



> *TransBucegi road open by end-August. Transcarpatica is in the making*
> BUSINESS | NINEOCLOCK |	AUGUST 22ND, 2013 AT 9:00 PM
> 
> Some 16 km of DJ 713 road in Prahova County were paved during the last three years and TransBucegi – the nickname of the new road to the Babele Chalet – will be formally inaugurated at the end of August, announced the president of the Prahova County Council, Mircea Cosma, quoted by local newspaper Jurnalul Prahovean and by HotNews.ro. In total, 16 km of road were paved with asphalt and the only things remaining to be done are installing the railing and painting the road marks. The investment cost over RON 50 M and will formally open on August 31, on the occasion of the Day of the Romanian Language, adds the newspaper. Mircea Cosma, president of CJ Prahova, announced that a large-scale celebration will be organised at the Cross on the Caraiman Peak, featuring representatives of all the counties of Greater Romania.
> 
> East of the new road, at a short distance, local authorities from the counties of Brasov and Dambovita prepare the Transcarpatica project, a road that will cross the mountain from Moeciu de Jos to Moroieni and will rival the Transfagarasan. The total length of Transcarpatica will be of approximately 60 km (39 in Dambovita and 21 in Brasov). Local authorities say that the road will cost some EUR 50 M. Transcarpatica will go along the route: Moroeni – Zanoaga – Bolboci – Padina – Dudele – Moeciu de Sus – Moeciu de Jos and will capitalise on the tourist potential of the region, as it is meant to complete a major tourist circuit (Bucegi Plateau – Bran – Brasov – Valea Prahovei – Bucegi Plateau).


 *Source*


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Contract To Build Comarnic-Brasov Highway Should Be Signed End-October*
> yesterday, 14:51
> 
> Romania’s Minister-delegate for infrastructure Dan Sova said Wednesday the contract to construct the highway linking Comarnic to Brasov should normally be signed on October 30.


 Source


----------



## Le Clerk

I'd get this thread drunk if possible should they sign this agreement. :nuts:


----------



## Le Clerk

alwn said:


> I never claimed anything like this. I said international traffic should have priority when dealing with pan-european corridors. Actually a link W Europe- Constantza port does look very attractive for the international traffic too, so I don't get your idea that the main purpose of CIV north was the local traffic. It was yourself who just mentioned "incredible columns of trucks on A2" coming from Constantza port, so besides the local traffic, the current CIV north is connecting the main port from Black Sea with Western E.


CIV in Europe has 2 main branches: one to Istanbul and the other to ... Constanta. Yes, Constanta is equal to Istanbul in importance for European trade in this part of Europe, and guess what, it is a Romanian city which was submited to the EC for consideration as a point terminus of this corridor. So yes, Constanta is both part of international traffic but also a key point of the local traffic because of that. So this is not a contradiction of what I was saying, but a confirmation. There are cities on CIV which in theory should not be there if only international traffic should be considered, and these cities are Constanta and Timisoara. Yet, they have been addded to this corridor to the benefit of these cities. And you can see the benefit of that now, when they took this corridor/motorway right into the port, latelly with this spectacular bridge now U/C. This is why the Danube-Black Sea canal is currently upgraded with EU funds. This is why the port is expanded with EU funds.

Because, Constanta will be an entry port not only for the whole SE region of Europe but also for Ukraine and parts of Russia. This is why Constanta is bigger than all other ports at Black Sea, including the Russian ports. This is why CIX is needed! And all this because Constanta was put on CIV, and in this way on CIX as well.




> *Again, I said Craiova- Pitesti* is not a competition for CIV north. Since when Craiova- Pitesti is a part of CIV north? Parallel? similar direction? Sorry, not on my map..  Sure, I can almost imagine.. a car runing Vidin- Calafat- Craiova- Pitesti- Sibiu- Timisoara- Arad - Hu making a huge detour of 300 km.. If you are bulgarian and want to travell west would you chose this one instead of much shorter Vidin- Drobeta Tr Severin- Timisoara- Arad- Hu? Indeed, Craiova- Pitesti will move traffic, but it will be exactly the opposite what you claimed. Actually a lot of traffic will move from C IV north to CIV south. Bucharest- Pitesti- Craiova and maybe a motorway link with CIV south should attract a lot of traffic leaving Romania to West, on the expense of CIV north.


You are being too theoretical. As you well know, there are many Turkish parking lots on the whole lenght of CIV north, on national road, for more than 10 years now. Yes, there is international traffic on this route without a motorway. By 2016 there will be a full motorway on this route - so-called CIV north. OF COURSE, a lot of traffic from the Balkans and Asia will move on that road, and it's absurd to think otherwise! More, when Craiova-Pitesti will be complete, most traffic from the bridge will move to CIV north. And so CIV north will become a problem to CIV south, at least while there is a hard competition for EU funds for the coming EU budgetary cycle 2014-2020.


----------



## timeandspace

Le Clerk said:


> I'd get this thread drunk if possible should they sign this agreement. :nuts:


be careful what u wish for/offer. (on the treating with drinks part especially)


----------



## alwn

Le Clerk said:


> CIV in Europe has 2 main branches: one to Istanbul and the other to ... Constanta
> 
> 
> 
> also the third one, going to north Greece
> 
> 
> 
> As you well know, there are many Turkish parking lots on the whole lenght of CIV north, on national road, for more than 10 years now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid things are changing.. Bulgarians just finished the motorway(Trakia) and it will be a full motorway Sofia- Istanbul no further than 2015.
> For the transit traffic coming from Turkey, CIV north won't be so attractive anymore.
> Istanbul- Sofia- bridge- Tr Severin- Arad- Nadlac *1209 km (about 1000 km motorway in 2015) *
> Istanbul- Giurgiu- Bucuresti- Pitesti- Sibiu- Timisoara- Arad- Nadlac *1327 km (around 800 km motorway in 2015)*
> 
> 
> 
> By 2016 there will be a full motorway on this route - so-called CIV north
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course without Pitesti- Sibiu, in the best scenario will be u/c.
> 
> 
> 
> More, when Craiova-Pitesti will be complete, most traffic from the bridge will move to CIV north. And so CIV north will become a problem to CIV south, at least while there is a hard competition for EU funds for the coming EU budgetary cycle 2014-2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but not the transit traffic to We. Calafat- Nadlac, via Lugoj means *418 km* vs via Sibiu "just" *715 km*. For the rest, it will increase the traffic to Craiova, Pitesti but on the expense of CIX, Giurgiu. So some people who want to travel south Romania, Craiova, Pitesti and further to Sibiu will enter by Calafat instead of Giurgiu.
Click to expand...


----------



## Le Clerk

I'm sorry but you don't make any sense. Are you saying that the current CIV north which is transited by international traffic for more than a decade now (and I mentioned the dozens "Tir Parki" on the roads there), *in the absence of a full motorway*, will be left without international traffic once a full motorway will be available between Bucharest and Nadlac, as well as the Craiova-Pitesti motorway? Or will lose international traffic instead of gaining?! :crazy: Or what are you exactly saying?

The number of km don't matter as much, and motorways are not made in a straight line, beccause of the end of the day, this is what is happening now, traffic goes through this route, irrespective it is not a motorway and is X number of km more than other route. And the reality is that, except this bridge, which was built to serve mainly the economies of the 2 countries, both Bulgaria and Romania, and the EU, totally overlooked the motoway connections between the 2 countries. And both Bulgaria and Romania focused on national infrastructure improvements, and connections with their western neighbours: Romania with Hungary, and Bulgaria with Serbia (and CX BTW).


----------



## bogdymol

Trucks driving wrong-way on the motorway:










More pictures of this u/c motorway section here


----------



## alwn

Le Clerk said:


> I'm sorry but you don't make any sense. Are you saying that the current CIV north which is transited by international traffic for more than a decade now (and I mentioned the dozens "Tir Parki" on the roads there), *in the absence of a full motorway*, will be left without international traffic once a full motorway will be available between Bucharest and Nadlac, as well as the Craiova-Pitesti motorway? Or will lose international traffic instead of gaining?! :crazy: Or what are you exactly saying?
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, yes. Not totally without (we should keep the traffic from east and Constantza port) but most traffic from Turkey, Greece or Bulgaria towards West will move CIV south or CX. Actually for international traffic is a problem of competition and I'm afraid our neighbors performed better in the last decade, don't you think? Just check what bulgarians built on C IV (Trakya, Maritza, Sofia ring) and Serbians on C X. Check in number of km (even you don't like) and you will see the difference. We are far away to complete C IV north, Craiova- Pitesti is just on the paper, Pitesti- Sibiu is still a dream so what are we talking about?
> 
> And 10 years ago the bridge was not there to provide a straight route towards west (even you insist that is towards east- Craiova..).
> I just said about the traffic from Turkey that is fast and economical to go towards Sofia- Bridge-Arad rather than using the old route Giurgiu- Sibiu- Hu border but you seem to disagree..
> At least on my map istanbul- Sofia- bridge - Arad is the straight direction (not counting Serbia) having less km, more motorways, less time and money to spend. A lorry coming from istanbul should have full motorway up to Botevgrad soon (crossing Sofia on the new ring) So *only 630 km Istanbul- Botevgrad, full motorway* and than Serbian C X or the bridge (170 km from Botevgrad) so is no discussion about C IV north. I repeat is only about traffic TUR/BUL (most), GRE towards West. If they have business in Sibiu or visiting, of course C IV north is a viable solution.
> 
> 
> 
> The number of km don't matter as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe for you. For me it matters the no of km (distance), no of km on motorways so at the end time and money. If for you it doesn't matter I suggest y the following route: Bucharest- Alexandria- Caracal- Craiova- Pitesti- Sibiu- Deva- Lugoj- Timisoara- Arad- Nadlac. 917 km :cheers: Thus you can use both CIV north and Craiova - Pitesti as well. I think you are the only one who wants to mix C IV north, Craiova- Pitesti motorway and the Hu Border in the same picture.
> 
> 
> 
> And both Bulgaria and Romania focused on national infrastructure improvements, and connections with their western neighbours: Romania with Hungary, and Bulgaria with Serbia (and CX BTW)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bulgaria didn't start yet kalotina motorway towards Serbia.
Click to expand...


----------



## Le Clerk

To wrap this discussion here, this is how CIV north looks today, without a full motorway:



roocklee said:


> traficul infernal la intrarea in sebes..



Don't think it will be left without international traffic when a full motorway will become available. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

And same area, but on motorway -still U/C: Orastie-Sibiu LOT 1, to be opened soon:




roocklee said:


> in spre orastie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in spre sibot-sebes


----------



## Le Clerk

Same:



roocklee said:


>





roocklee said:


>


----------



## Le Clerk

Orastie-Sibiu LOT 2:




roocklee said:


> imagini cu autostrada din zona balomirul de camp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GATA CU ZONA SIBOT .....


----------



## Le Clerk

Near Sibiu (possibly Orastie-Sibiu LOT4):




adiarc said:


> nod Sibiu Vest - activitate sustinuta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> podul spre Rusciori...malurile au fost taluzate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hai mai repede cu rigolele de scurgere...caci altfel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> un alt punct "nevralgic"..a fost eliminat...dealul de la Cristian...peste tot este asfalt..respectiv balast pe o parte din sensul din stanga ( pe sensul Sebes-Sibiu )....se lucra la turnarea rigolelor de scurgere ..pe mijloc....nu stiu daca e o solutie f.inspirata...nu mi se par suficient de adanci...si la o ploaie torentiala....acvaplanare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fier beton pt zidul de sprijin


----------



## Le Clerk

Same spot, with the works on the "running hill:



adiarc said:


>


----------



## Le Clerk

The spectacular Aciliu Viaduct:



adiarc said:


> sub pod se depoziteaza "diverse"..e o zona mlastinoasa si e bine ca o inalta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mai am o tura de poze , dar trebuie sa plec...le pun deseara..alin simeriaveche..o sa fie si lucruri f.interesante de la capatul viaductului Aciliu


----------



## Earthchild

^^
This is the slightly tiny Sacel viaduct, not Aciliu one, which is here:


mariansb said:


> viaductul Aciliu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


http://s1334.photobucket.com/user/albasibiu/media/P1110979_zps2b24607f.jpg.html


----------



## bogdymol

*A1 motorway (Arad bypass) by night:*





































*I shot this pictures for a contest. One vote would be appreciated. Thank you *


----------



## Le Clerk

The new transportation minister. :smug:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

© Mattel, Inc.


----------



## Samply

Le Clerk said:


> The new transportation minister. :smug:


Now I'm quite positive you won't get anything done for the time being
:nuts::nuts::cheers:


----------



## and802

^^ definately she puts special attention to her appearance. before I pass any judgement based on her lovely smile can I see her CV ? maybe she is known as a well-organized manager with infrastructure background.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramona_Mănescu


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Le Clerk said:


> :nuts: CIX is a "regional motorway"!?!?
> 
> Latelly that regional motorway has more freight/small car traffic than CIV in Romania, as a result of Russian, Ukrainian/Moldovan trucks, and also tourism transition through Romania.


You could also build a tunnel between Tulcea and Izmail and a bridge between Calarasi and Silistra to separate traffic in several directions and develop new regions and at the same time relieve current route of CIX:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

The bridge (or tunnel) at Tulcea-Izmail is just SciFi now, because Romania (and EU in Romania) has other infrastructure priorities (including CIX), and because on the Ukrainian side the infrastructure is disastrous (basically not drivable), and there are no plans and no financial capacity for a motorway on the Ukrainian side. Besides, my feeling is that the planned bridge at Braila will offset the need for a bridge at Tulcea-Izmail.

The bridge at Silistra-Calarasi will have its chance when funded by the EU. 

We need to build CIX ASAP if we want to fix the traffic problems there, because there is no money for anything else either. At least not in the coming 10-15 years while we build our backbone motorway network.


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> ^^ definately she puts special attention to her appearance. before I pass any judgement based on her lovely smile can I see her CV ? maybe she is known as a well-organized manager with infrastructure background.


She has no infrastructure experience. But our former woman-minister didn't have one either and was the best minister so far.


----------



## alwn

Le Clerk said:


> The new transportation minister. :smug:


she look like an expert.. :nuts:

Sova+ Ramona Manescu= god help us! :storm:


----------



## Le Clerk

It has to be mentioned that she will not be dealing with motorways in Romania. These are under mister Sova, the minister of "large projects".


----------



## alwn

Le Clerk said:


> It has to be mentioned that she will not be dealing with motorways in Romania. These are under mister Sova, the minister of "large projects".


good. probably her first thoughts are touching the subway from Drumul Taberei neighborhood..:laugh:
pls don't remind me Mr Sova.. Sometime, I think, we romanians, we deserve a second bechtel. Could be Comarnic - Brasov the Bechtel no 2?


----------



## bgd77

Le Clerk said:


> She has no infrastructure experience. But our former woman-minister didn't have one either and was the best minister so far.


The former woman-minister, Anca Boagiu, had infrastructure experience.



> In 1995, she graduated from the Constructions Faculty, Hydrotechnical section of Ovidius University. From December 1994 to January 1996, Boagiu was assistant director for contracts and then director of construction on a project to repair two roads, DN38 and DN39, in Constanţa County. From the following month until March 1997, she was in charge of procuring and spending outside grants at the National Roads Administration. For two years from May 1997, she headed the Phare management programme at the Transport Ministry. From May 1999 to June 2000, she administered projects with outside financing at the Transport Ministry.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anca_Boagiu


----------



## Le Clerk

OK. Didn't know that. My bad. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

alwn said:


> good. probably her first thoughts are touching the subway from Drumul Taberei neighborhood..:laugh:
> pls don't remind me Mr Sova.. Sometime, I think, we romanians, we deserve a second bechtel. Could be Comarnic - Brasov the Bechtel no 2?


No, we don't need a second Bechtel, and Comarnic-Brasov won't be one.


----------



## albertocsc

Le Clerk said:


> The bridge (or tunnel) at Tulcea-Izmail is just SciFi now, because Romania (and EU in Romania) has other infrastructure priorities (including CIX), and because on the Ukrainian side the infrastructure is disastrous (basically not drivable), and there are no plans and no financial capacity for a motorway on the Ukrainian side. Besides, my feeling is that the planned bridge at Braila will offset the need for a bridge at Tulcea-Izmail.


Well, by the moment there are plans for a Odessa-Monashi motorway, that in the future could be extended to Reni, connecting with Romanian network in Galați. They could just extend a branch to Orlivka-Isaccea and build that tunnel/bridge/whatever there. Or if they build the motorway via Izmail, it would already be near Orlivka, just needing to build the border crossing.

That bridge/tunnel would shorten E87 (if UNECE would agree to it) and not cross Moldovan territory, as Galați-Reni crossing does.

Here is some info, I know there is more in some places, I'll post it when I find it:
http://www.ukravtodor.gov.ua/clients/ukrautodor.nsf/0/A34C0F26BAD00B38C2257B7400334C98



Le Clerk said:


> The bridge at Silistra-Calarasi will have its chance when funded by the EU.


And would they join DN 3 without having to cross the BG border?


----------



## mman2012

and802 said:


> ^^ definately she puts special attention to her appearance. before I pass any judgement based on her lovely smile can I see her CV ? maybe she is known as a well-organized manager with infrastructure background.


for sure she knows a thing or two about personal branding, her site is still not updated to the new office she is in....gives you an idea abount the managing skills.....hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

She only sworn in her new office yesterday evening! :nuts: Let's give her a break of 2 weeks to see what she can do or not do.


----------



## alwn

Le Clerk said:


> She only sworn in her new office yesterday evening! :nuts: Let's give her a break of 2 weeks to see what she can do or not do.


In 2 weeks maybe she will find out the existence of the subway in Bucharest :hammer:
Le Clerk, I know you are an optimistic person but this time.. please
Comparing with her even Sova looks intelligent


----------



## Earthchild

Can we go back now to HIGHWAYS, please?


----------



## albertocsc

^^ I already gave and asked for some info, but it seems that girl is far more liked in Romania than a Danube tunnel or DN 3.


----------



## Le Clerk

alwn said:


> In 2 weeks maybe she will find out the existence of the subway in Bucharest :hammer:
> Le Clerk, I know you are an optimistic person but this time.. please
> Comparing with her even Sova looks intelligent


Blonde, beautiful, woman: ah, let's get the bigotry roaming free out of us!


----------



## Pascal20a

Are the section of the A1 section Orastie - Sibiu Lot1 ready to open?


----------



## bogdymol

You again?

:badnews:


----------



## bogdymol

Excelent pictures shot by the romanian SSC forum member _*ovisopa*_ for sibiul.ro website:



ovisopa said:


> Ieri am fost aproapa toata ziua cu drona la pozat, am reusit sa ajung la Cunta dupa cateva peripetii si incercari de a face offroad cu Polo-ul meu intre Aciliu si Amnas
> 
> Mai jos o sa pun cate o poza din fiecare loc in care m-am oprit, pt a vedea toate pozele facute ieri (44 fotografii aeriene) va rog intrati pe site: *Poze Autostrada A1 Orastie - Sibiu*
> 
> *Autostrada A1 Nod Rutier Vest - Sura Mica*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Autostrada A1 / KM81 / Pasaj pe DJ143B / 31 August 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Autostrada A1 / KM76 / Amenajare parcare TIR / 31 August 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Autostrada A1 Orastie - Sibiu / KM73 / 31 August 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Autostrada A1 / KM71 / Viaduct si Tunel Sacel / 31 August 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Autostrada A1 / KM66 / Pasaj pe DC67 peste CF / Nod Rutier Saliste*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Autostrada A1 / KM62-63 / Viaduct Aciliu peste DC71 / 31 August 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Autostrada A1 / KM56 / Nod Rutier Apoldu de Jos - Amnas DJ143B*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Autostrada A1 / KM43 / Nod Rutier Cunta DJ106*


----------



## JackFrost

so whats the latest of A1 pecica-nadlac section? when will our motorways be connected?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Pecica-Nadlac was re-tendered and it was won by the italian company Astaldi. The contract can not be signed right now because PORR (Austria) and SCT (Romania) made an appeal, and untill this appeal is solved we have to wait. After the contract will be signed, in 1 year the motorway should be open.


----------



## JackFrost

i hope you guys will not face the same nightmare as we did with M3 vaja-vásárosnamény...


----------



## Pascal20a

What do you mean with the same nughtmare??


----------



## bogdymol

It's the same nightmare on every thread on Highways & Autobahns. There is a guy asking millions of useless questions all the time, annoying the regular users.


----------



## Pascal20a

Im here because im interested in public roads projects, and in this case i like the progress of the roads, and nothing else. Plz understand it. So please dont teach me a lesson, cause everyone unterstood my questions includes also you.


----------



## JackFrost

it was a nightmare because -as you know- the project had to be retendered several times from 2011 on.


----------



## sotonsi

From a Romanian news article a couple of weeks ago (probably via the A1 thread in the Romanian section), I got these opening dates for parts of the A1.


Code:


Lugoj - Dumbrava		28 Aug 13
Arad - Pacica			31 Aug 13
Orastie - Sebes Vest		01 Sep 13
Lancram - Sebes Est		01 Sep 13

Given that these sections haven't opened, I take it either something happened or the dates were wrong.

Are there any more accurate/revised dates?


----------



## bogdymol

^^
*Lugoj - Dumbrava	* 28 Aug 13
section is almost completed and should open by the end of this month

*Arad - Pacica	* 31 Aug 13
Alpine, the constructor of this section went bankrupt, works have stopped (at 85% completion) and the contract was canceled by the Romanian gov. It has to be re-tendered, so it will not open soon. 

*Orastie - Sebes Vest	* 01 Sep 13
section almost completed; should open in max. 2 months

*Lancram - Sebes Est	* 01 Sep 13
section almost completed; should open in max. 2 months


----------



## medicu' de garda

Jack_Frost said:


> it was a nightmare because -as you know- the project had to be retendered several times from 2011 on.


That sounds a lot like our Timisoara-Lugoj lot 2, which is still shrouded in mistery, and there are just a few months until it misses the 2007-2013 financing... :shifty: It was tendered twice because of legal issues, the first time UMB won the contract, but it was contested, CNADNR was supposed to reevaluate the offers, but decided to redo everything, and the second time the same thing happened, so we are waiting for a few months now for the new winner to be decided after reevaluation.


----------



## Le Clerk

*Has anyone checked the RO-Chinese infrastructure development agreement signed today?!*


----------



## sponge_bob

The Spanish and the Portugese who were very active bidders in the €300-600m contract space cannot raise the cash for this kind of tender any more so they need someone to replace them. 

I am sceptical as to whether: 

1. ExIm and CDB banks will fund these infrastructure plays. They would fund telecoms and energy but Roads or especially PPP Roads, I am very sceptical. 
2. The Chinese have long memories and the COVEC fiasco in Poland will not have been forgotten. It is easier to source rocks for road building in Romania ....generally, which is good. 

Romania does not have as bad a reputation in its treatment of contractors as Poland and in the normal run of things Romania would be seen as safer than Poland but cancelling the Alpinebau contract at 80%+ completion rather than allowing the receivers to carry out a quick sale and project restart (to get some cash for the creditors), together with the Bechtel mess at the same time make Romania a difficult sell at present.....but not as hard a sell as Poland.

Local construction operations have no source of finance in the €200m plus range, unlike the Spaniards who had their own pet banks in the past, and I am sceptical they can fill the gap. 

I think the hot infrastructure money will go to countries with a history of _not_ terminating contracts and paying up in the end. Bulgaria Macedonia Albania Croatia Serbia and Hungary look safer and they all have applications in for EU funding 2014-2020 too.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

bogdymol said:


> Excelent pictures shot by the romanian SSC forum member _*ovisopa*_ for sibiul.ro website:


I'm confused. Why are they making such complex junctions with simple country roads? Why not just make simple parallel ramps that would cost one fifth the price? :dunno: I can't understand why a country that has trouble making money would build such a wasteful and useless but expensive interchange system, that is also a lot less efficient in moving traffic? :bash:


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> The Spanish and the Portugese who were very active bidders in the €300-600m contract space cannot raise the cash for this kind of tender any more so they need someone to replace them.
> 
> I am sceptical as to whether:
> 
> 1. ExIm and CDB banks will fund these infrastructure plays. They would fund telecoms and energy but Roads or especially PPP Roads, I am very sceptical.
> 2. The Chinese have long memories and the COVEC fiasco in Poland will not have been forgotten. It is easier to source rocks for road building in Romania ....generally, which is good.
> 
> Romania does not have as bad a reputation in its treatment of contractors as Poland and in the normal run of things Romania would be seen as safer than Poland but cancelling the Alpinebau contract at 80%+ completion rather than allowing the receivers to carry out a quick sale and project restart (to get some cash for the creditors), together with the Bechtel mess at the same time make Romania a difficult sell at present.....but not as hard a sell as Poland.
> 
> Local construction operations have no source of finance in the €200m plus range, unlike the Spaniards who had their own pet banks in the past, and I am sceptical they can fill the gap.
> 
> I think the hot infrastructure money will go to countries with a history of _not_ terminating contracts and paying up in the end. Bulgaria Macedonia Albania Croatia Serbia and Hungary look safer and they all have applications in for EU funding 2014-2020 too.



Just a small correction: Romania did not cancel the Bechtel and Alpine contracts. In Bechtel case, the contract was terminated by an agreement of parties, and in Alpine's case, the contractor exited the contract due to bankruptcy.


BTW: China Development Bank is looking to open office in Romania to fund these large infrastructure projects.


----------



## Le Clerk

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I'm confused. Why are they making such complex junctions with simple country roads? Why not just make simple parallel ramps that would cost one fifth the price? :dunno: I can't understand why a country that has trouble making money would build such a wasteful and useless but expensive interchange system, that is also a lot less efficient in moving traffic? :bash:


Forest?! :dunno:


----------



## mpeculea

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I'm confused. Why are they making such complex junctions with simple country roads? Why not just make simple parallel ramps that would cost one fifth the price? :dunno: I can't understand why a country that has trouble making money would build such a wasteful and useless but expensive interchange system, that is also a lot less efficient in moving traffic? :bash:


There must be infinite wisdom in building junctions like this. However, the Zen philosophy still eludes, dazes and confuses. Me included.:lol:


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Just a small correction: Romania did not cancel the Bechtel and Alpine contracts. In Bechtel case, the contract was terminated by an agreement of parties, and in Alpine's case, the contractor exited the contract due to bankruptcy.


Cool.



> BTW: China Development Bank is looking to open office in Romania to fund these large infrastructure projects.


CDB or ExIm, or both. I think ExIm funds roads projects. 

ExIm Bank is managing a 'special' Chinese US$10bn fund for SE European infrastructure and has committed $1.4bn of that to parts of the _Bar - Belgrade - Bucharest _ so called Corridor 11 project ( I think 11 is not on the_ official _EU Corridor list but I accept that it is important if the locals say it is). Not all of this US$10bn will be spent on roads either. Some will go into energy projects. 

Links 1 and 2 from July and lets say that the Bridge of Friendship, in Belgrade, will remain friendly. 

However in each case the work must be done by a Chinese company. Romania is an EU member and while Romania and Bulgaria may be able to avail of some of these Chinese funds I think that _procuring from a single supplier nominated by the Chinese government may not be allowed under EU Rules_...Romania has been in procurement wars before with Bechtel. 

Serbia and Montenegro and Albania are free to do a deal with anyone they like, on the other hand, as is Turkey. 

If Turkey wins the Olympics in 2020 a lot of medium term priorities will change by next week, even in Romania. Finishing a Motorway from Istanbul to Budapest (via Romania) will be one such priority.


----------



## Theijs

Are Lugoj - Dumbrava / Orastie - Sebes Vest / Sebes Est - Lancram all sections of the same highway?
Do I understand correctly the section Dumbrava - Deva still needs to be completed?
I ask this for a planned trip Budapest - Arad - Sibiu. I know the M43 stops now at Makó, any idea when from Mako till the Romanian border should be ready? 
Thanks for the help


----------



## and802

sponge_bob said:


> ....
> 
> If Turkey wins the Olympics in 2020 a lot of medium term priorities will change by next week, even in Romania. Finishing a Motorway from Istanbul to Budapest (via Romania) will be one such priority.


why should Romania take special care and invest funds in someone business ?


----------



## sponge_bob

A priority* in Brussels*, who pay up to 85% of the construction cost of a Romanian motorway project.


----------



## timeandspace

Le Clerk said:


> *Has anyone checked the RO-Chinese infrastructure development agreement signed today?!*


thks for posting, i was not aware. personally i am convinced a developing country with cash such as china could be a great combination to deliver large projects quickly and well. 

however Eu regulations and multilateral organizations guidelines might exclude the large chinese builders and their cash from the most bureaucratic public projects.


----------



## and802

sponge_bob said:


> A priority in Brussels, who pay up to 85% of the construction cost of a Romanian motorway project.


I don't get it. The priority in Brussels concerning Romania will change because of Olympics in Turkey ?


----------



## sponge_bob

South Eastern European Priorities will generally change, yes. 

_Every_ EU country applied for funding from 2014-2020 for TEN-T (West Europe) and Pan European corridor (East Europe) transport projects. The applications all went in during H1 2013. 

The EU in 2007-2013 priority funded the A1 Motorway in Romania, the application for funding to complete the A1 through the Carpathians has met with great amusement in Brussels, €30m a km or €3bn plus was the estimate for c.100km of road. 

They expected €2bn or so as it is not as technically or seismically complex as the Variente de Valico in Italy That 100km project would take up around 10% of EU Road funding from 2014-2020 all on its own if they agreed to those costings....and so far they have not agreed to the costings. 

However the EU do believe that one _complete_ high quality corridor (eg Pan-European Corridor IV from Istanbul to Vienna OR ELSE Pan-European Corridor X from Istanbul to Vienna too) , and by 2020 is a must and their choice route seems to be veering towards Serbia/Bulgaria who can seemingly _complete_ such a route for ....€3bn or so I am told. Pan European Corridor IV was first designation 20 years ago when Serbia was sanctioned and fighting a war or two AND Romania and Bulgaria were heading towards EU Accession talks. 

To further complicate matters the Serbs/Montenegrins and Chinese have between them _'invented'_ 'Pan European Corridor XI' (it was not not Brussels where no such route officially exists) and the sections to be built (as linked above today) are to be funded by the Chinese and built by the Chinese ...who move onsite this month... ( and a section by the Azeris who are onsite). Above all else the Serbs want to get cracking before all the insane EU environmental rules kick in and delay everything for years. How very sensible of them.  

Geopolitically speaking, Serbian Roads are a hot spot nowadays. Accession negotiations start shortly and Serbia could be an EU member by 2020, unlikely but possible.  

'Pan European Corridor XI' ends in Timisoara and was discussed on SSC before[/URL]. I expect nothing official will be said in Bucharest this year as the EU funding for 2014-2020 will be finalised by November/December 2013.


----------



## and802

^^

still I do not get the Olympics will be a trigger


----------



## Capt.Vimes

sponge_bob said:


> However the EU do believe that one _complete_ high quality corridor (Pan-European Corridor IV) from Istanbul to Vienna , and by 2020 is a must and their choice route seems to be veering towards Serbia/Bulgaria who can seemingly _complete_ such a route for ....€3bn or so I am told.


3bn Euro for what - Sofia-Nis motorway? :nuts:


----------



## sponge_bob

God no, that includes work in Slovenia and Croatia and around Belgrade too.


----------



## gogo3o

Istanbul Olympics in 2020 won't trigger EU to spend extra money on Corridor IV in Bulgaria and Romania.


----------



## and802

^^ this is my understanding too. I cannot see any reason to speed up any corridor in any different country than Oplymipcs origin


----------



## Le Clerk

That's an awesomely informative post that needs quotation and a bit of clarification:




sponge_bob said:


> South Eastern European Priorities will generally change, yes.
> 
> _Every_ EU country applied for funding from 2014-2020 for TEN-T (West Europe) and Pan European corridor (East Europe) transport projects. The applications all went in during H1 2013.
> 
> The EU in 2007-2013 priority funded the A1 Motorway in Romania, the application for funding to complete the A1 through the Carpathians has met with great amusement in Brussels, €30m a km or €3bn plus was the estimate for c.100km of road.
> 
> They expected €2bn or so as it is not as technically or seismically complex as the Variente de Valico in Italy That 100km project would take up around 10% of EU Road funding from 2014-2020 all on its own if they agreed to those costings....and so far they have not agreed to the costings.


And guess what?! They have just opened here the procedure to redo the feasibility study for the A1 section through the Carpathians (Sibiu-Pitesti section) - *the big news these days*. Could that be because of the EU rejecting the estimated price?! :lol:



> However the EU do believe that one _complete_ high quality corridor (Pan-European Corridor IV) from Istanbul to Vienna , and by 2020 is a must and their choice route seems to be veering towards Serbia/Bulgaria who can seemingly _complete_ such a route for ....€3bn or so I am told.


I have been saying this for quite a few times here: Romanian CIV south cannot compete with the Serbian route (CX), and therefore such route will be placed in oblivion by both the RO gov and the EU. 



> To further complicate matters the Serbs/Montenegrins and Chinese have invented 'Pan European Corridor XI' ( not Brussels where no such route officially exists) and the sections to be built (as linked above today) are to be funded by the Chinese and built by the Chinese ...who move onsite this month... ( and a section by the Azeris who are onsite). Above all else the Serbs want to get cracking before all the insane EU environmental rules kick in and delay everything for years. How very sensible of them.


Yeap, Serbs and Montenegrins are profiting allright from still being unshackled by the EU rules, which are almost excluding the Chinese from such projects.



> Geopolitically speaking, Serbian Roads are a hot spot nowadays. Accession negotiations start shortly and Serbia could be an EU member by 2020, unlikely but possible.


Yeap, said that before here. 



> 'Pan European Corridor XI' ends in Timisoara and was discussed on SSC before[/URL]. I expect nothing official will be said in Bucharest this year as the EU funding for 2014-2020 will be finalised by November/December 2013.


Yeah, that's the treasure box we are all in for an impatient waiting. opcorn:


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> A priority* in Brussels*, who pay up to 85% of the construction cost of a Romanian motorway project.


Yeah, but the priority in Brussels tends to be *bent* by the local interests too, and the rest up to 100% of pay (or much more actually, as EU doesn't cover for expropriation costs or VAT costs - 24%).


----------



## albertocsc

And if Madrid wins (although Istambul seems more feasible), what would they build?
And if it is Tokio?


----------



## sponge_bob

You can see how Greece strongly influenced the 2005 era Ten-T network as corridors were designed in readiness for the EU structural funds between 2007-2013. (they built almost nothing on the TEN-T list and shut down their freight rail network in 2012.)

Lets call that plan "All Roads Lead to Greece, 2005" shall we. 

http://ec.europa.eu/regional_policy/sources/docgener/evaluation/pdf/evasltrat_tran/bulgaria.pdf
http://ec.europa.eu/regional_policy/sources/docgener/evaluation/pdf/evasltrat_tran/bulggreece.pdf
http://ec.europa.eu/regional_policy/sources/docgener/evaluation/pdf/evasltrat_tran/romania.pdf 

By late 2012 a lot of these Greek 'EU Core Networks' had sort of disappeared, except the ones completed by 2012. Unheard of that. Even though the graphic below is from 2012 ....no mention of Croatia shortly before EU Accession. Never mind the rest of the balkan hole. 

graphic from > http://ec.europa.eu/bepa/pdf/cef_brochure.pdf










This time around the EU have quietly abandoned TINA and no Needs assessments were published coming up to 2014. Not a sausage. 

But they are mindful of what is coming down the pipeline from Turkey ( whether they get the Olympics or not, eg the Bridge and the Motorway and Europes Biggest Airport 

All have been tendered, the bridge has started as has the motorway. And they will push a lot of traffic up towards Vienna and by 2016/7 . 

In a multi year envelope like the EU funding plan you can put projects up or down the queue as required, so what would the EU do were it rational and indulging in network centric thinking???


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Romania doesn't have a long-term plan for building motorways/expressways. We just think maximum 1 year in advance, so nobody can give you an estimate of the planned motorway length. Last long-term plan was made in the '60s and it was this one:


----------



## panthiocodin

all clear now, thx once more time


----------



## alwn

Le Clerk said:


> Chinese banks require to finance EUR 3 billion projects in Romania:
> 
> Sibiu-Pitesti motorway
> Transilvania motorway (Bors-Suplacu section)
> Braila Danube bridge
> (+ some power plants)
> 
> *Source*


I know how is working. Unfortunetelly chinese gov/state owned banks want only to grant loans demading in exchange to build with chinese construction companies. Chinese don't want to invest in Romania by PPP. Think at China like a huge bank who is willing to loan infrastructure projects in countries like Romania thereby providing work to chinese construction companies. Trust me, I know what I'm talking. 
Of course the EU restrictions concerning budgetary deficit would not allow to engage such kind of loans. So better to forget..


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> ^^ Romania doesn't have a long-term plan for building motorways/expressways. We just think maximum 1 year in advance, so nobody can give you an estimate of the planned motorway length. Last long-term plan was made in the '60s and it was this one:


Not actually true. There are official motorway plans, but while the backbone network remains unchanged, the secondary framework changes with government interests. I think the most accurate current plans are as follwing:


----------



## Le Clerk

panthiocodin said:


> thanks for answer, so one more thing then - what's the planned length of motorways in Romania? the only source with some informations about it I found on wikipidia but they are pretty often not updatet fast enough. It is said something about 2000km motorways to complete whole network but now I don't know if that's including expressways transformed into motorways as well or no? If yes then 2000km is not much for such a big place as Romania is!


The 2,000 km are the backbone network which is formed of A0, A1, A2, A3, and A5. If we add the other proposed motorways, we are getting close to 3,500-4,000 km.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

4500 - 5000 kilometer sounds about right, considering the size of Romania and how its major cities are geographically spread out in the country. I think it will ultimately have less of a radial network than Hungary, but a hybrid system with radial spokes and tangential connecting motorways. I don't think we'll see a lot of urban motorways, Romanian cities are relatively small except for Bucharest.


----------



## Samply

yeah but all these are fantasies right now. The A3 that was the priority in the past was later scrapped, no action going on there. The A1 which is the priority now, nobody knows if and when that will be completed. The motivations for what happened in the past where mostly political and things remain that way. Hopefully several new sections of the A1 will open in the coming months but then what? Yes there will be some 100+km of new motorway linking Sibiu with Deva, that's great, but still incomplete without the section between Deva and Timisoara, that needs to be built on a more difficult terrain, and all bets are on as to when this section will be complete.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You can't expect to build all your needed motorways in a decade. Hungary did a great job expanding its network, but remember it took countries like France (1960 - 2005), Sweden (1960 - 2000) or Germany (1935 - 1940 & 1955 - 2010) also four - five decades to get an integrated network of motorways.

Only a few countries developed _most_ of their network in 25 years or less, these are Portugal (1990 - 2010), Italy (1955 - 1975) and Spain (1995 -2010). Poland has currently a huge momentum to build a significant proportion of their network in 2 decades (2005-2025).


----------



## Samply

I was really responding to Le Clerc, who put up a misleading pic, regarding Romanian long term plans, the map he put up of Romania means nothing, there's no substance to it, and he should know it.
All that's going on in Romania right now is A1, hoping that things don't go wrong! 
There is nothing substantial now regarding a motorway between Targu Mures and Iasi, for instance, it's just a line on a map.


----------



## Le Clerk

The one misleading is you. That map represents the current priorities. And they should be obvious to you if you are up to date to motorway projects currently.


----------



## medicu' de garda

@Samply, I don't see what's wrong with showing that map, it represents all the planed motorways to this date. It is the only sign of long term planing we get to see from our goverment. The idea was to show what motorways are sure to be built in the long term, not the ones that will be ready in the next few years.

Actually, there is something wrong with the map. It's too damn scarce! Beside motorways that we know are going to be built eventually, like A6 and Bucharest-Giurgiu, which aren't shown, there are giant areas not covered by a motorway route. With large cities like Braila, Galati, Suceava, Baia Mare, Satu Mare. This clearly shows the incapacity of our goverment of devising a Motorway Master-plan, something which has been pointed out already by the EU. They have been told that no funding will be asured for 2014-2020 without such a plan. And with 4 months left, our transport ministry scrambles to make up one. Which will mean that out contries priorities can no longer be changed every few years, as some smart guy comes up with a new dreamed up motorway that needs to be built instead (see the recent Bucharest-Alexandria motorway, or Brasov-Sibiu instead of A1 Pitesti-Sibiu icard: )


----------



## bogdymol

medicu' de garda said:


> Motorway Master-plan


We need this!!! It should also come with an approximate order priority, because if it doesn't every time the government party changes, they will abandon what their predecesors did and will start the construction paperwork for other motorway sections.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ This!



ChrisZwolle said:


> You can't expect to build all your needed motorways in a decade. Hungary did a great job expanding its network, but remember it took countries like France (1960 - 2005), Sweden (1960 - 2000) or Germany (1935 - 1940 & 1955 - 2010) also four - five decades to get an integrated network of motorways.
> 
> Only a few countries developed _most_ of their network in 25 years or less, these are Portugal (1990 - 2010), Italy (1955 - 1975) and Spain (1995 -2010). Poland has currently a huge momentum to build a significant proportion of their network in 2 decades (2005-2025).



Let them sign this year the concessions (Craiova-Pitesti, Comarnic-Brasov, A0 south), Bacau by-pass, and the rest of lots on Lugoj-Deva. And sign next year on Pitesti-Sibiu, and Dumbrava-Focsani, and there's already a huge amount of work.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: Ramona was appointed for her negotiations skills with the Brussels dudes :smug:













> *(Correspondence) Minister Manescu says discussed with Commissioner Kallas several large-scale transport projects*
> Friday, 06 September 2013 19:40
> 
> AGERPRES correspondent Florin Stefan reports: Romania proposed several large-scale projects on transport that will bring extra value not only to Romania, but to the entire region and European Commissioner for Transport Siim Kallas voiced openness to support them, new Transport Minister Ramona Manescu said, after the first meeting held with the European official in Brussels.
> 
> Manescu said she and Kallas discussed the phase in the negotiations for the transport strategy and the Master Plan that the Romanian authorities are to finalize in the period ahead and she agreed with the European commissioner to coordinate the activity with the European Commission's services.
> 
> 'Of course *we have already established which are the projects we would like to conduct in the period ahead, but we are to set together with the EC which are the priority projects we'll being with*. We will prepare them together and with the EC support, so as to be able to get funding for these projects as early as from the first calls in 2014. The commissioner was quite open, since the projects we proposed are large-scale projects that bring extra value not only to Romania, but to the entire region and he was very glad to support us. We have all confidence that we, with our projects, will be able to obtain funding as early as from the first calls in 2014', Manescu told a press briefing.
> 
> *The minister did not offer any example of such large-scale projects, but she only explained it is about a list negotiated with the EU executive.*
> 
> 'We try to have projects that can be applied as part of the overall cohesion policy as well as within the CEF, because we must use absolutely all resources, they do not exclude one another, therefore all the resources we have available must be used at the utmost', she stressed.


 Source



So they haven't agreed with the EC yet the projects proposed by the Romanian side.


----------



## Capt.Vimes

Guys, from which site should I buy Romanian vignette? I found this one and this one.


----------



## Le Clerk

notes said:


> Pana apare vreo filmare, mai bagam o poza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sibiul.ro/arhiva-poza-zi...strada-a1-viaduct-aciliu-2013-09-01-2340.html


:cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

Capt.Vimes said:


> Guys, from which site should I buy Romanian vignette? I found this one and this one.


The first link is "official", meaning it belongs to the Transportation Ministry. E-rovinieta is also a smartphone app, for Android, iOS, and Windows Mobile. Should work. 

The second belongs to the National Freight Haulers. I guess they are both OKish, though I used none of them. 

I usually buy from gas stations, mostly Petrom, for 1 year, for comfort. 

If you enter Romania in Giurgiu, there is a Petrom station about 100 m after the bridge crossing, and they should have RO vignette. I think there is a Petrom station just after the Vama Veche too, if you come that way.

:cheers:


----------



## Capt.Vimes

^^
Thank you. :cheers: I usually buy it at that Petrom station in Giurgiu.


----------



## d29

Capt.Vimes said:


> ^^
> Thank you. :cheers: I usually buy it at that Petrom station in Giurgiu.


Last time I bought from
https://www.emag.ro/roviniete?path=roviniete

Unfortunately it's in Romanian but trustworthy.


----------



## Samply

Le Clerk said:


> The one misleading is you. That map represents the current priorities. And they should be obvious to you if you are up to date to motorway projects currently.


I am up to date and all I see is a lot of talk, again I ask you at what stage are we with the Targu Mures-Iasi motorway?
Most of the motorways on that map none of you can give me the slightest idea of when or if they are going to get built. 
For that matter nobody knows when even the A1 will be open for traffic between Sibiu and Ploiesti!:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

albertocsc said:


> Le Clerk, why does A6 appears there? I though they didn't yet know its route or even if it were meant to be a motorway.


A6 is the oficial designation for CIV south. When it will be built...


----------



## Pascal20a

???


----------



## Le Clerk

Pascal20a said:


> Why there so many delays of the A1???


Land slides and legal procedures.


----------



## medicu' de garda

albertocsc said:


> Le Clerk, why does A6 appears there? I though they didn't yet know its route or even if it were meant to be a motorway.
> 
> And... wasn't it starting in Pitești?


The first 10 km of A6 are included in the contract to build Lugoj-Deva lot 1, and are in contruction as we speak. They should be delivered sometime in December. The rest are completely unknown, the path should be decided after a FS is made. But first, the goverment is still deciding whether they should focus on completing the A1 through the mountains or continuing the A6 using the (somewhat) limited funds from the EU. after that decision is made, the tender for one of the FS should begin.

The endpoint of the A6 is still uncertain, the signs suggest it might be Calafat, but it could also be Craiova, or even Bucharest, via Alexandria. Pitesti is unlikely, that's an entirely different motorway, unnofficial sources say is should be called A12, I think :dunno:


----------



## and802

ChrisZwolle said:


> You can't expect to build all your needed motorways in a decade. Hungary did a great job expanding its network, but remember it took countries like France (1960 - 2005), Sweden (1960 - 2000) or Germany (1935 - 1940 & 1955 - 2010) also four - five decades to get an integrated network of motorways.
> 
> Only a few countries developed _most_ of their network in 25 years or less, these are Portugal (1990 - 2010), Italy (1955 - 1975) and Spain (1995 -2010). Poland has currently a huge momentum to build a significant proportion of their network in 2 decades (2005-2025).



correct, this is very costly and complex project. you cannot expect to have a basic network in less then 15 productive years.

three years ago I took a part in an interesting knowledge exchange over this forum.





and802 said:


> Le Clerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> I do not think we'll be able to build 2700 km of motorway in 10 years, but I would be ready to bet some money on 2000 km to be built by 2020. Hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am afraid within next 10 years you will not even have a half of what you bet.* look at Italy, the mountainous country. they have altogether 6500 km, it took them 80 years to achieve that result.
> 
> I am not an expert of road construction projects, but who calculated funds for 2000 km of motorways ? how much is 1 km of motorway in Romania ? how much would it be within 10 years ?
> 
> ltaken fro italian highways thread:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. you may say this is not a one-to one example. anyway if we assume the romanian plain is quite similar to the italian one, than just "a modernization" is worthy €11 billion for less than 500 km. it is not easy to find €40-50 billion for 2000km (even from UE )
Click to expand...


----------



## sotonsi

and802 said:


> correct, this is very costly and complex project. you cannot expect to have a basic network in less then 15 productive years.


Unless you are a small rich country playing catch-up - cf Ireland.

It didn't quite complete its network in 15 years ('96 to '11), but it went from a handful of small motorway bypasses to an almost-complete network with not that much left to do. It went from being about 10% complete to 80% complete in that short time. And about half that network was built in the 2006-11 5 year period.

Of course, Ireland is rather small.


----------



## sponge_bob

Ireland only has 1 motorway tunnel and only 1 noteworthy viaduct on the entire network, being flat. Furthermore Irish Motorways are mainly the same design standard and 120kph speeds as Polish expressways. The motorways built in Poland and Romania in the last 5 years are a higher standard. 120kph is fine in a small country. It was nowhere near as big a challenge as faced by some other countries. 

Non motorway national roads in Ireland , 4000km of them, are really crap as Ireland concentrated mainly on Motorways but yes the Motorway network is 80% complete but with around 250km to build on top of the 1000km completed already. On the other hand 3000km of the 4000km of non motorway roads also need to be upgraded ( or simply downgraded from national roads in some cases) 

I think Serbia has the best plan of all which is to finish 80% of their motorway network by 2017 or so and before they join the EU and get hit with all the ecological nonsense the EU has and the incredible delays these regulatons cause....they have adopted 0% of the environmental regulations so far.


----------



## MonteChristo

amst said:


> Poland has been and is building 2 motorways east - west.


3 "long" motorways projects:

A1 (north-south) 

A2 (east-west)

A4 (east-west)

+3 "small" motorways(A6, A8, A18)

The rest are expressways (but as I learned on this forum they would have motorway standard in many countries)


----------



## amst

MonteChristo said:


> The rest are expressways (but as I learned on this forum they would have motorway standard in many countries)


Not in Romania! I favour expressways as long as they are at most aprox. 100km long. Poland has projects for 500+ km expressways..


----------



## and802

^^
I do not understand. what is wrong with expressways which do not meet your conditions ?


----------



## amst

and802 said:


> ^^
> I do not understand. what is wrong with expressways which do not meet your conditions ?


I didn't say there is something wrong. I was just pointing out that Polish Expwys are not at the same standard as Ro motorways. 

As for expressways that are 700km long, i would rather prefer motorways since they are wider and allow faster speed. Just that.


----------



## and802

^^
in general I have not driven any expressways in europe except Austria. I did not feel/spot any difference between austrian S4 and austrian a2 (sorry for my ignorance for those who do)

in poland the expressway lane width is 3,5 m while motorway one is 3,75 m. these 25 cm make a difference if you drive over 160 km/h. there are some other unnoticeable differences (more exits allowed, etc) but who cares of them ?

still I don't understand why you say "700 km long expressway"


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Expressways were classically sub-standard motorways, i.e. roads that require more attention to drive, chiefly due to poor geometric standards and high volumes in urban areas, as opposed to motorways, which had a more optimal alignment which allows for a more care-free ride.

However, the difference have faded, and what is considered an expressway in one country could be considered a motorway in the other or vice versa. For example Polish expressways allow up to 120 km/h, which is the same limit as motorways have in several other countries. Some countries even allow the same speed limit on expressways as on motorways. In case of Spain, the difference between an autovía and an autopista has completely faded except for the possibility of tolls. Nearly all expressways in Poland function like motorways would have in Germany or France, with high-speed, long-distance traffic.


----------



## Le Clerk

BUMP!

Not a big deal, but the new leadership of the motorways authority seems to be dropping Sibiu-Pitesti motorway, and propose instead a Sibiu-Brasov motorway, with a connection to A3 Brasov-Bucharest, which is due to be cleared by end of October. The reason? Money. Building Sibiu-Pitesti would take up most of the EU money for 2014-2020, so they want to build more km instead, apparently in east Romania.


Talking of parallel motorways .. in't it, *sponge bob*?! :smug:


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Not a big deal, but the new leadership of the motorways authority seems to be dropping Sibiu-Pitesti motorway, and propose instead a Sibiu-Brasov motorway, with a connection to A3 Brasov-Bucharest, which is due to be cleared by end of October. The reason? Money. Building Sibiu-Pitesti would take up most of the EU money for 2014-2020, so they want to build more km instead, apparently in east Romania.


:? But I don't understand why they want to build a motorway Sibiu-Brasov. It does not cross the Carpathians. There will be no connection to Bucharest!


----------



## Le Clerk

Brasov-Comarnic motorway (part of Brasov-Bucharest motorway) will be signed in October, and will be completed well before Sibiu-Pitesti. It'd be much easier and cheaper to move CIV on Sibiu-Brasov-Bucharest, once Brasov-Comarnic is completed. 

Brasov-Comarnic is half the lenght of Sibiu-Pitesti.


----------



## MichiH

^^ How long is the route Sibiu-Brasov-Bucharest instead of Sibiu-Pitesti-Bucharest?


----------



## Le Clerk

Brasov-Sibiu distance on motorway should be about 130 km or even less. At an average cost of EUR 6-7 million / km would amount to a total of EUR 1 billion, at most, or about 600 million in a sober scenario. 

Sibiu-Pitesti is estimated at EUR 3 billion or more.

Brasov-Comarnic is estimated at EUR 1 billion. 

Overall, costs of taking CIV through Sibiu-Brasov-Bucharest would be half than through Sibiu-Pitesti and 1/4 of EU funds of 2014-2020. 

It's just a nuts idea so far, but spelled by the head of the motorways authority ....


----------



## MichiH

The A3 route Sibiu-Bucharest is about 20% longer (~50km) than the A1 route. It seems to be a good workaround.


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, but it's also 4 times cheaper, in terms of EU money costs.


----------



## Samply

Le Clerk said:


> *Source*


I hope they know what they're doing! Why were the original plans for an 80km/h speed limit on a brand new motorway?
I wonder what they mean by the "highway almost cutting through the middle of Busteni!" Why did that ever make sense?
Finally how can a route with more tunnels be more picturesque?


----------



## sponge_bob

I thought Romanian Motorways were built for 130kph speeds! Not long tunnels but open air sections.


----------



## Le Clerk

Samply said:


> I hope they know what they're doing! Why were the original plans for an 80km/h speed limit on a brand new motorway?
> I wonder what they mean by the "highway almost cutting through the middle of Busteni!" Why did that ever make sense?
> Finally how can a route with more tunnels be more picturesque?


The initial route assumed more viaducts. They are now replacing most viaducts with tunnels for reason of lower maintenance and construction costs, and this allows them to build higher motorway standards through the mountains (120 km/h).

It will be pictoresque, I don't know why and to what extent "more".


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> I thought Romanian Motorways were built for 130kph speeds! Not long tunnels but open air sections.


Yes, although there are possibile also 120 km/h motorways. It will be the case for this motorway.

Tunnels are needed for cost-efficiency reasons, as explained above.


----------



## and802

honestly saying I do not understand much from the article...

it says: "*The route of the Comarnic-Brasov highway was changed almost one month before the winner of the concession agreement...*"
I belive any enterprise willing to win that has to prepare internal business case which shows profits. now, a change of input values (different route) makes the already prepared business case useless. 

really what I read from that article sounds like kindergarden games.


second thing:

just wondering about speed limit, which originally was limited to 80km/h. was it somehow a downgrade of motorway standard ?


----------



## Le Clerk

The route of the motorway is currently under discussion with the 3 potential investors, and a change from viaducts mainly to tunnels mainly appears to have come from the latter for cost reasons. 

I have no clue about the 80 km/h speed limit. I'll let others to answer.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

120 km/h design speed can handle a 130 km/h speed limit without problems. Most countries have a higher speed limit than the design speed on motorways, there is a substantial margin when designing motorways.


----------



## Le Clerk

Here we go: the Gov will order a feasibility study for the Sibiu-Brasov motorway. They consider the route much cheaper than Sibiu-Pitesti. 

I think we should forget about CIV through Olt Valey (Sibiu-Pitesti).


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> The initial route assumed more viaducts. They are now replacing most viaducts with tunnels for reason of lower maintenance and construction costs, and this allows them to build higher motorway standards through the mountains (120 km/h).


I don't get it.

1) I think maintenance of a tunnel is more expensive than maintenance of a viaduct, isn't it? :?
2) How can a viaduct (crossing a valley) be replaced by a tunnel (crossing a mountain)? :?
3) Higher speed limit in a tunnel than on a viaduct? :?


----------



## cinxxx

*Transfăgărășan Road - DN7C*


transfagarasan road wallpaper by Infoway - Web Development Company, on Flickr










source here


----------



## knakker

As I already stated many pages before, I think deleting the A1 Sibiu-Pitesti section from the building programme for the next decade would be an excellent decision. It's simply not efficient to build 2 very expensive route so near parallel to each other. Instead would be good to lean from the big mistake in many other countries, namely neglecting infrastructure development in/around the capital itself. Secondly near crowded DN-sections in the country should come highway/highwaylike-sections. An example is the DN28 section Iasi-Targu Frumos, very crowded, extremely unsafe. Third: create at least one west-east winter-proof connection through the mountains where you don't need to climb high mountains, but please let the multi-billion idea in peace that every km of the west-east link has to meet highway-standards, some tunnels in DN's can already give a huge improvement. .


----------



## Fahrenheit 10

*A1 Deva-Orastie*



claudiu_ne2000 said:


> continuare...
> 
> Traficul pe A1 - Deva-Orastie dupa cateva luni de la darea in folosinta a autostrazii
> 
> zona Turdas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> podul peste Strei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nodul Simeria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> podul peste Mures


..


----------



## Le Clerk

Orastie-Sibiu:



dojaalex said:


> STRABAG
> Arata super bine si se simte foarte frumos asfaltul...Mai au putin de lucru.
> Pana la intersectie la Cugir COMPLET! gard,sant,parapet,antiorbire,liniat.
> Asa cum am mai zis,fara sa dau termene,nu imi place sa zic date...calendaristice.
> Zone foarte mici de lucru. Mai sunt ceva taluze de imbracat cu vegetal,ceva parapeti,foarte putina uzura de pus,ceva binder si bineinteles cele 3 zone arhicunoscute. Linia de inalta,imediat la intrarea pe tronson(incredibil),la pasaj Cugir,km 24 la Sebes est linia de inalta (HORROR). Foarte frumos si bine per total. O lucrare frumoasa. Executie curata.Dintre autostrazile din Romania cea mai bine/frumos construita imi pare Cernavoda_Constanta lotul MaxBogl. Lotul Strabag intra la bataie cu ei!
> Poze,nu neaparat in ordine,ca am avut o problema la upload...ENJOY:
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/a/img853/520/k5mf.jpg
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Le Clerk

Sebes by-pass:



dojaalex said:


> STRACO
> Si la ei cam aceasi concluzie ca si la Strabag. Uzura arata si se simte bine de tot.
> Sunt bucati mari cu prapet montat.
> Centura Sebes...
> Uzura/parapeti pana in apropiere de podul peste CF.
> Zona cu probleme mari este tunelul peste CF de la km 26.
> Urmatoarele 2 poduri de pe centura Sebesului au uzura.
> Cel de la drumul spre Daia era in pregatire pentu hidroizolatie. In rest sunt cu AB2 la culee.
> Viaductul (are peste 100m,s-au montat stalpii de iluminat) peste CF din apropiere Sebes est sunt aproape cu placile de racordare gata,urmeaza stabilizat si AB2-ul.
> Astazi se acoperea ultima zona fara stabilizat din zona cu drumul spre Cut.
> In rest pe tot tronsonul ASFALT...la diverse stadii...Uzura destul de multa(sunt montati parapeti) binder si bineinteles...AB2.
> Mai este de lucru la santuri,taluze,rigola acostament,parapeti,spatiu servicii...etc.
> In mare "stau" destul de bine.
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Pascal20a

Are there new news about the Drumul Express Baia Mare -Petea


----------



## medicu' de garda

Yes, there is. The first section of it is already being tendered, and the winners should be announced on the 10th of October. For now, they will only build 4 sections, between Turda and Sebes kay:


----------



## MichiH

^^ I don't get it. _Patea _is at the border to Hungary. I guess Pascal20a wants to know the status of the Romanian extension of the future M49.hu to _Satu Mare_ and _Baia Mare_. A west-east-road. I read about a planned motorway years ago!?

_Turda_-_Sebes _is a north-south connection.


----------



## medicu' de garda

It was a sarcastic response, to go with the old and obsesively repeated question (is it the 3rd or 4th time?). :nuts:

There are no intentions whatsoever to build an expressroad, or anything else for that matter in that corner of the country. We only have a 6-7 year-old FS, that was forgotten since. At one time, one year ago, a former transport minister born in the region tendered the redoing of the FS for a Satu Mare bypass, part of that express-road; but he was changed quickly, and AFAIK the tender was abandoned.

The only thing that might be constructed in the short term is a tunnel through the Gutai mountains, between Baia Mare and Sighetu Marmatiei (near Baia Sprie), that will greatly cut travel times and improve transit from Maramures and Bucovina towards the west, but also create a new transit route to the Ukraine. It is designed to be part of that hypothetical express road. This project has meen mentioned a few times recently in the media, but it is tendered by the local authorities, so I don't know its status at the moment.


----------



## JackFrost

i would be surprised if anything happens with M49 in hungary in the upcoming years -of course one can never know. imo M3 is close enough now to the romanian border anyway, and M49 should be constructed only when traffic requires it.


----------



## Stefd

medicu' de garda said:


> that will greatly cut travel times and improve transit from Maramures and Bucovina towards the west, but also create a new transit route to the Ukraine.


If they rebuild the DN 18 as well, else ... you just don't want to see your own car on this road. 

http://www.monitorulsv.ro/foto/0QkeTOyR/4#galerie

Do they ?


----------



## bogdymol

On Monday I was in *Suplacu de Barcău* area so I stopped to see how looks the abandoned construction site of *Transylvania Motorway*, more exactly the abandoned viaduct that *Bechtel* built there (map)

Some retaining walls that start to look damaged on the place where today Transylvania Motorway should have been already opened:




























Part of the viaduct beams are mounted, while others (a lot) are waiting on the side. They are huge (about 2 m in height).



















Here you can see better how many beams there are:










Suplacu de Barcau lake:


----------



## bogdymol

Abandoned *Suplacu de Barcau viaduct (Transtlvania Motorway - Bechtel) - length: 1800 m*




























Entrance on the viaduct was blocked:


----------



## bogdymol

3 more pictures of the abandoned construction site of Transylvania Motorway near the village of Chiribiș:




























Bonus: a sunset while driving home:


----------



## and802

bogdymol, only sunset matters 

anyway the pictures resemble me the motorway (on route from berlin to moscow) which poland was trying to build in seventies last century... it had supposed to be ready by 1980 (Moscow Olymipc Games), actually instead 700 km highway, 2 or 3 viaducts were errected. that was all


----------



## javimix19

Thank you for the photos Bogdymol. When Transylvania Motorway was started to built? It is a infraestructure from communist times?


----------



## Theijs

bogdymol said:


> Transylvania Motorway


Has the project to Bors completely be cancelled or do other construction companies take over?


----------



## MichiH

javimix19 said:


> When Transylvania Motorway was started to built?


June 2004. It's the famous "Bechtel project", see wikipedia.




javimix19 said:


> It is a infraestructure from communist times?


The current government is also impressed by communist times...


----------



## Le Clerk

Dat hill needs to be chained! 


adiarc said:


> revenim....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aceste placi metalice se pun in capatul suruburilor si se strang cu piulite pt a tine acele cabluri de otel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si da.."mai avem nevoie si de iarba"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si da.....am ajuns pe acoperisul...Sacelului :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faina tara..panorama este "breath-taking"





adiarc said:


> deja am castigat ceva altitudine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de aceste carlige se prind cablurile de otel ce tin plasa aceea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> este o plasa speciala cu insertie de plasa de otel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am mai urcat inca o terasa..ne apropiem de vf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asa va ramane in final ( fara strat de pamant peste ) , dar deja iarba incepe sa acopere prima plasa montata..asa ca nu se va mai vedea acest visiniu


----------



## Le Clerk

Orastie-Sebes:



trifuhoria said:


> imediat dupa nod sebes vest spre orastie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> la vreun km de nod veneau cu marcajul dinspre orastie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> panouri fonoabsorbante in dreptul drumului spre Pianu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stocuri imense de parapeti:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> langa sibot, vedere spre sebes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de aici am filmat intoarcerea pana la sebes vest...acum se urca pe youtube


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are there any gas stations along new stretches of motorway?


----------



## medicu' de garda

Not yet. One would be very lucky to find just a toilet, or a parking area alongside the new motorways. Most of them haven't been opened, or, in the case of the A3, haven't even been contracted, though the space for them has been cleared away. hno: There have been recent declarations from the CNADNR that these service areas are up for concession in the near future, but no clear deadline.


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are there any gas stations along new stretches of motorway?


*Nope.*

I once checked an open parking area on A1 near Timisoara, but although the parking area was opened, the toilet-building installed there was locked.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are there also no gas stations along older motorways? (A1/A2)


----------



## bogdymol

There are gas stations on the older motorways. I know there are a few on A1 Bucharest-Pitesti, and I think that there are 4 gas stations on A2 Bucharest - Fetesti (between Fetesti and Constanta there are no gas stations). But on A2 until just a few years ago there were no gas stations.


----------



## Le Clerk

There are 3x2 gas stations on A2 and 4x2 on A1 if I am not mistaken.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> There are 3x2 gas stations on A2 *and 4x2 on A1* if I am not mistaken.


Please mention that you are referring at A1 Bucharest-Pitesti.

There are no gas stations or toilets on the rest of Romanian motorways:
A1 Arad-Timisoara
A1 Deva-Orastie
A1 Sibiu bypass
A2 Fetesti-Constanta
A3 Cluj Napoca-Campia Turzii
A3 Bucharesti-Ploiesti
A4 Constanta bypass


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You'd think there would be some oil companies interested in selling their product.


----------



## bogdymol

I bet there are, but the national road company is not interested in renting those spaces to anybody.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> Please mention that you are referring at A1 Bucharest-Pitesti.


That's correct.


----------



## markfos

How about fast food chains, like McDonalds,KFC, Burger King, can you find them by motorways and expressways?


----------



## sponge_bob

Anyway.* Corridor IV no longer exists*. It has been renamed.

"Priority Project 7" and there are 30 EU wide priority projects. Here is the map from the EU itself dated May 2013.










Description. 

http://tentea.ec.europa.eu/en/ten-t_projects/30_priority_projects/priority_project_7/

Full list of 30 PRIORITY projects. The plan is to COMPLETE these by 2020, some are already complete and most are part complete at this stage.

http://tentea.ec.europa.eu/en/ten-t_projects/30_priority_projects/


----------



## albertocsc

^^ Corridor IV exists.
Pan-European corridors are different from Priority Projects, which are officially in the European Union TEN-T network, while corridors are not. So TEN-T highways and not corridors are who are eligible from EU money and all that stuff. Btw, good map.


----------



## sponge_bob

Priority Project 7 is a mix of corridors IV and X, Mainly IV. 

Another problem in Brussels is that there is no project co ordinator for PP7 especially between Greece Bulgaria and Romania. 

An Irishman is in charge of getting the EU cash payouts for Priority Project 1, the alpine railway base tunnels which will swallow EU cash over the next 7 years and more.

Between now and 2015 alone the Brenner Base Tunnel will cost €1.2bn and the EU will fund 40-50% of this €1.2bn. The BBT will have 3 EU funding windows to tap into, very clever that. 

The co ordinator even writes a report on his activities every now and then. 

http://ec.europa.eu/transport/theme...-implementation/priority-projects/doc/pp1.pdf


----------



## JackFrost

^^why is that huge detour around sofia necessary?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Mountains...


----------



## Le Clerk

New TEN-T map approved recently for RO&BG:











From *here*

Bucharest-Siret/UA and Tg Mures-Iasi/MD now in core network.


----------



## bogdymol

*2-days old airplane video of the construction site of A1 motorway between Sibiu and Orastie, recorded by the romanian forum user Eurocopter:*



eurocopter said:


> Felicitarile mele merg de data aceasta catre Straco. Impresia mea este ca aceasta companie a primit foarte multe critici pe nemeritate. Sunt dupa parerea mea, cu toate piedicile si subfinantarea de care au suferit si ei, abia cu vreo 5% in spatele Strabag si in acelasi timp mult mai aproape de finalizare decat Astaldi.
> 
> Sunt convins ca pana in decembrie vedem Orastie-Cunta finalizat, dar de Saliste-Sibiu inca sunt sceptic.


----------



## vectom

ChrisZwolle said:


> Mountains...


yes, but main reason is joining to ~60km of already existing motorway between Sofia and Pravets that makes that turn on the map.

by the way, that piece of motorway is in a really bad state but views are just spectacular, it was one of the best motorways I had used in terms of sceneries as it's literary cut into mountains with impressive bridges and so on.


----------



## gogo3o

Is it clear which motorway stretches will be financed by EU money in 2014-20?


----------



## Le Clerk

Not yet.


----------



## i15

Le Clerk said:


> New TEN-T map approved recently for RO&BG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From *here*
> 
> Bucharest-Siret/UA and Tg Mures-Iasi/MD now in core network.


Does Romania have any interest to add Oradea-Arad section to planned motorway network since it's part of TEN-T network? It's probably not very important route for local traffic


----------



## MichiH

i15 said:


> Does Romania have any interest to add Oradea-Arad section to planned motorway


The map shows *roads* - not motorways!


----------



## Le Clerk

i15 said:


> Does Romania have any interest to add Oradea-Arad section to planned motorway network since it's part of TEN-T network? It's probably not very important route for local traffic


An expressway is planned for that route. It'll probably turn into a motorway in the end.


----------



## Samply

Le Clerk said:


> An expressway is planned for that route. It'll probably turn into a motorway in the end.


Can I look up a source telling me about the plans for an Oradea-Arad Expressway, it's not in the CNADNR website:
http://www.cnadnr.ro/proiecte.php?tip=111


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Arad-Oradea expressway was on the official plans in 2008, but was later abandoned. Here's a map with the planned motorway/expressway network in Transilvania area back in 2008:


----------



## bogdymol

*Some pictures with the u/c bridge over Mures river near Pecica, Arad county.* The bridge and the access roads are financed by the county council.


----------



## suvi genije

^^ Is this a part of motorway to HU border? It doesn't look as one.


----------



## Theijs

Samply said:


> it's not in the CNADNR website


This road was reconstructed spring 2012. Many trucks use it on the way Nadlac-Arad-Oradea. Does anybody have an update on the construction of the viaduct passing the railwaycrossings north of Arad? Last year they had been halted by the new government


----------



## bogdymol

suvi genije said:


> ^^ Is this a part of motorway to HU border? It doesn't look as one.


I already wrote that this bridge is financed by the county council, so it's a bridge on a local county road. It doesn't have anything to do with the motorway construction site that it's nearby.



Theijs said:


> This road was reconstructed spring 2012. Many trucks use it on the way Nadlac-Arad-Oradea. Does anybody have an update on the construction of the viaduct passing the railwaycrossings north of Arad? Last year they had been halted by the new government


Main road DN79 Arad-Oradea was reconstructed recently and it's now in a good shape, but it's with only one lane per direction.

Works at the 2 railway overpasses on Arad north bypass are still suspended because of lack of founds from the government. This is mostly because the first stage of construction was founded by the government when the democrats were in power there, but now the socialists are in the head of the government, and as in Arad are mostly voters for the democrats party, now they stopped the works because "lack of founds" (=political reasons).


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

ChrisZwolle said:


> Mountains...


There were plans for:
1. Improving current road alignment but preserving it as 1x2 with a tunnel between 4 and 7km.
2. Building an extension to Struma motorway[A3] with a tunnel between ~7-9km.
3. Building a conventional rail(160/200kmh) on the route of Sofia - New Europe bridge(Romania) with a tunnel between ~7-9km.

All have been scraped due to high costs, low traffic, bad demographics in Montana and Vidin region and partly built Hemus motorway[A2].


----------



## Theijs

> Works at the 2 railway overpasses on Arad north bypass are still suspended because of lack of founds from the government.


And the city council (led by a democrat mayor) isn't able to finance the finalisation of these overpasses?


----------



## cinxxx

^^Not if the owner of that road is the national road company.
City council can finance local roads (DC), county council can finance county roads (DJ). 
National roads (DN) and motorways (A) are all owned by CNADR (national road company) financed by state budget.


----------



## sotonsi

The EU has changed it's TEN-T core network. http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_MEMO-13-897_en.htm

In Romania the core network is now as follows: River Danube, Budapest - Arad, Arad - Brasov, Brasov-Bucharest, Arad - Timisoara, Timisoara - Craiova, Craiova - Sofia, Craiova - Bucharest, Bucharest - Sofia.










These changes look like the recent changes in network priorities of the Romania Government - that the A6 and A3 crossings of the mountains are more important than the A1 one.


----------



## Le Clerk

Well, well.

The EC has accepted to:

1. Move the former CIV from Pitesti-Sibiu to Bucharest-Brasov.
2. Make a U turn to Craiova on the future Sofia-Timisoara motorway - as I was arguing here previously. kay:
3. There appears a core connection in between Bucharest and Craiova, and further to Sofia. kay:
4. No core network in east Romania. hno:


----------



## sponge_bob

Better Map here

http://ec.europa.eu/transport/infra...load/01_10_2013SchematicA0_EUcorridor_map.pdf

This is a far better proposal for Romania overall. The intent is to parallel the northern corridor ( Arad Brasov Bucharest ) with a high speed railway line and the networks shown are to be completed by 2030 ( including a connection to Ukraine and Moldova) . Romania is in blue along with Hungary , that is because the map actually shows a Rhine - Danube *multimode* core corridor ( Rail Road and Water with transfers from one to the other, eg a Port in Calafat can transfer to road etc. 

Serbia is included for the first time, Belgrade to Bucharest via the southern Danubian route is a core route. I am amazed they left out Belgrade - Sofia direct seeing as it likely to be complete by 2017 and also Belgrade - Zagreb which is complete.


----------



## sotonsi

sponge_bob said:


> Serbia is included for the first time, Belgrade to Bucharest via the southern Danubian route is a core route.


The Danube has always been a core TEN-T route - nothing new there...


> I am amazed they left out Belgrade - Sofia direct


It's a bit hard to travel that way by boat!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

sotonsi said:


> The EU has changed it's TEN-T core network. http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_MEMO-13-897_en.htm


Ho Lee Fuk, 85% of passenger transport in Europe is by car and all they talk about are railways? Is "highway" or "motorway" not fancy enough for a press release? :lol:


----------



## ionuttzu

Considering how the projects for Moldova look like, I think it would've been off better by being a country of it's own. The RO government just collects taxes from the place but doesn't do anything in there.


----------



## sotonsi

ChrisZwolle said:


> Ho Lee Fuk, 85% of passenger transport in Europe is by car and all they talk about are railways? Is "highway" or "motorway" not fancy enough for a press release? :lol:


Road is there 9 times, Rail 19, Waterways 9.

It's like it's the 1840s and these new rail things are trumping canals, but canals are still rather good for heavy stuff. These roads, however, well the less said about them the better!

It could very well be that the A6 route is the priority road route and the A3 route the rail axis. Still, there's still a dislike of Pitesti-Sibiu.


----------



## Theijs

ionuttzu said:


> Considering how the projects for Moldova look like, I think it would've been off better by being a country of it's own. The RO government just collects taxes from the place but doesn't do anything in there.


There are apperently not enough voters to make any infrastructural investments.


----------



## Blackraven

ChrisZwolle said:


> Ho Lee Fuk, 85% of passenger transport in Europe is by car and all they talk about are railways? Is "highway" or "motorway" not fancy enough for a press release? :lol:


Haha, whenever I read or hear about stuff like this, I'm reminded of the idea that there are probably some anti-car extremists in the EU Government.......like that EU Politician who said that sports cars are evil.hno:

:bash:


----------



## vchira

Theijs said:


> There are apperently not enough voters to make any infrastructural investments.


actually there are..a lot of them..but they are stupid enaough to vote the socialists even if they don't get any attention


----------



## panda80

ionuttzu said:


> Considering how the projects for Moldova look like, I think it would've been off better by being a country of it's own. The RO government just collects taxes from the place but doesn't do anything in there.


In fact it's the other way. The counties from Moldova become generally more than they produce.


----------



## Le Clerk

The problem is that all, again, *all* infrastructure investments have gone to south and west, *without exception*, for the past 24 years. There is *no* infrastructure in the east which should support investment. That's a dumbso conclusion. Where there's no connections in the east, there will be no investment and so no revenues. That region needs a change of paradigm, if we want to take it out of isolation. Not investing in infrastructure because it is poor is not the solution obviously. Otherwise, the EU should cut all funds to Romania because it is poor, relativelly speaking.


----------



## and802

^^
I am afraid you are wrong. 
these days EU invests money the way europe tax payers expect. Moldova is - sorry for that - far away from any important transport corridor from Brussels point of view.

of course I understand there is an EU programme to develop the poorest regions. as far I as know there is a local input needed as well. you cannot simply wait until Brussels brings some money to this region. as long as you do not have a realistic vision in Brussels eyes for that region you cannot expect any money injection.

so in my opinion the probel is rather internal than external


----------



## ionuttzu

and802 said:


> ^^
> I am afraid you are wrong.
> these days EU invests money the way europe tax payers expect. Moldova is - sorry for that - far away from any important transport corridor from Brussels point of view.
> 
> of course I understand there is an EU programme to develop the poorest regions. as far I as know there is a local input needed as well. you cannot simply wait until Brussels brings some money to this region. as long as you do not have a realistic vision in Brussels eyes for that region you cannot expect any money injection.
> 
> so in my opinion the probel is rather internal than external


The Moldovan cities have some of the highest EU funds absorption rates in the country, they rehabilitate roads, national roads etc. But none of those can compare to what benefits a highway can bring


----------



## Samply

ChrisZwolle said:


> Ho Lee Fuk, 85% of passenger transport in Europe is by car and all they talk about are railways? Is "highway" or "motorway" not fancy enough for a press release? :lol:


Politicians in Brussels love to lecture us about the environment, yet I'm willing to bet they emit far more co2 than most of us writing here.
In countries like Romania in particular, it's a complete waste of money to suggest that railways are a bigger priority than motorways. CFR isn't exactly as trustworthy or efficient as NS. Even if they were, trains can only carry a fraction of the passengers of motorway capacity. 
To date Bucharest is still the worst connected capital in continental EU, a motorway connection to the European network should be one of the highest priorities not just for Romania. :cheers:


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> The problem is that all, again, *all* infrastructure investments have gone to south and west, *without exception*, for the past 24 years. There is *no* infrastructure in the east which should support investment. That's a dumbso conclusion. Where there's no connections in the east, there will be no investment and so no revenues.


Not true as Poland got a lot of money and Romania started off their EU 'investment cycle' by giving a dodgy contract to Bechtel, which promptly closed the funding taps. 

The EU has also observed that Romania and Bulgaria seem to have priorities that are not EU priorities, but local ones. Bulgaria got away with it though.

The EU is a moving game, Spain and Portugal played it very well but they have built their 'core' motorways now. Spain has some hugely expensive rail plans to mop up more funds though. 




> That region needs a change of paradigm, if we want to take it out of isolation. Not investing in infrastructure because it is poor is not the solution obviously. Otherwise, the EU should cut all funds to Romania because it is poor, relativelly speaking.


Correct, the EU has recognised that 2 road corridors ( and one high speed rail corridor  ) between Bucharest and Arad are deserving of heavy investment and if the public procurement policies are properly done they will fund those corridors. But it is not a blank cheque, it needs to be done properly. 

The core countries have also managed to shifted the EU emphasis to rail at a time when the roads network is far from complete in key areas in SE Europe. Furthermore the core countries all have multi funding window schemes ( not just 2014 - 2020) but longer term and very capital intensive project like alpine rail tunnels which will swallow cash. 

You can blame the Greeks for a lot of the funding problems too. They corraled a lot of the 2007 -2013 EU funding promises and then made a complete mess of everything.

Hungary Bulgaria Greece and Romania should also be prepared to ask for funds collectively and in a pre agreed sequence rather than try to deal with Brussels on their own. Going to Brussels with a 'Hi, we need roads because we are poor' argument is too Greek, it won't work any more. 

You gotta sell them a better Europe for all.


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> ^^
> I am afraid you are wrong.
> these days EU invests money the way europe tax payers expect. Moldova is - sorry for that - far away from any important transport corridor from Brussels point of view.
> 
> of course I understand there is an EU programme to develop the poorest regions. as far I as know there is a local input needed as well. you cannot simply wait until Brussels brings some money to this region. as long as you do not have a realistic vision in Brussels eyes for that region you cannot expect any money injection.
> 
> so in my opinion the probel is rather internal than external


It's not different from what I said. It's the Romanian politicians who have failed to invest or to determine investment there, not Brussels.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Not true as Poland got a lot of money and Romania started off their EU 'investment cycle' by giving a dodgy contract to Bechtel, which promptly closed the funding taps.


What?! Bechtel had nothing to do with EU funds, and closed no EU tap that hadn't existed in the first place. 



> The EU has also observed that Romania and Bulgaria seem to have priorities that are not EU priorities, but local ones. Bulgaria got away with it though.


LOL. The EU just endorsed Romanian TEN-T priorities. Look up the map!


----------



## bogdymol

^^


----------



## ILTarantino

Can I adopt that puppy?:bash:


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

Le Clerk said:


> It's not clear how bad the situation is. For now, the Bulgarian transport minister declared there are several potholes caused by water infiltrations. From his statements, the bridge was poorly insulated and so this problem will be recurring unless smth is done "structurally". It also seems that FCC (the constructor) doesn't have any warranty obligations for this bridge anymore, which is weird IMO. I'd say we need to wait for further clarifications.
> 
> 
> *Source*


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Le Clerk

Bidders for Sebes-Turda motorway (70 km) were announced earlier today.They are 43 in total for 4 different lots:


usernameteg said:


> 29.10.2013: s-au depus 43 oferte în vederea atribuirii contractului pentru construcţia Sebeş – Turda.
> 
> Ofertele depuse, pe loturi, sunt următoarele:
> 
> *Lotul 1 :*
> * - Asocierea Corsan Corviam Construccion SA & SC Selina SRL & Louis Berger SAS & SC Road Consulting & Design Solutions SRL**;*
> - *Asocierea Tirrena Scavi S.p.A Societa Italiana per Condotte d’Acqua S.p.A;*
> - *Asocierea PA&CO International SRL –CARENA SpA; *
> - *Asocierea Max Boegl Romania Srl – Astaldi Spa – Astalrom SA;*
> - * Asocierea OHL SA – TANCRAD SRL;*
> - * Asocierea Impregilo SpA – Salini SpA;*
> - * Impresa Pizzarotti & C SpA;*
> - *Asocierea Associazione Cooperativa Muratori & Affini Ravenna S.C.P.A.- Societatea de Constructii Napoca S.A - S.C. Imob Lux Construct SRL - SC Tel Drum SA - Impressa Ferrara S.N.C. Di Angela & Rossella Ferrara - SC Fincodrum SA - R.C.M. Costruzioni SRL - Schiavo & C. S.p. A - Eurocerad International SRL;*
> - * JV SC Strabag SRL – SC Straco Grup SRL.*
> 
> Lotul 1 are o lungime de 17 kilometri, iar valoarea a fost estimată, în anunțul de licitație, la 570 milioane de lei fără TVA.
> 
> 
> *Lotul 2: *
> *- Asocierea Corsan Corviam Construccion SA & SC Selina SRL & Louis Berger SAS & SC Road Consulting & Design Solutions SRL;*
> * - Asocierea Tirrena Scavi S.p.A Societa Italiana per Condotte d’Acqua S.p.A;*
> * - Asocierea Astaldi Spa & Max Boegl Romania – Astalrom SA;*
> * - Asocierea PA&CO International SRL –CARENA SpA;*
> * - Asocierea OHL S.A. – Tancrad SRL;*
> * - Asocierea Impregilo SpA – Salini SpA;*
> * - Asocierea Lena Engenharia E Contruções SA – Teloxim Con SRL- Consitrans SRL;*
> * - Asocierea RCM Costruzioni SRL - SC Imob Lux Construct Srl - SC Consinit Srl - Societatea de Constructii Napoca SA - Impresa Ferrara S.N.C Di Angela & Rossella Ferrara- SC T Dancor RomConstruct Srl - SC Shelter Construct Srl - Associazione Cooperativa Muratori & Affini Ravenna S.C.P.A. - Schiavo & C.SpA - Eurocerad International Srl;*
> * - Asocierea Aktor SA – Euroconstruct Trading’98 SRL;*
> * - JV SC Strabag SRL – SC Straco Grup SRL.*
> 
> Lotul 2 are o lungime 24,25 km, între km 17+000 - km 41+250, iar valoarea a fost estimată, în anunțul CNADNR, la 669,13 milioane de lei.
> 
> *Lotul 3: *
> *- Asocierea Corsan Corviam Construccion SA - SC Selina SRL - Louis Berger SAS - SC Road Consulting & Design Solutions SRL;*
> * - Asocierea SC Hidroconstructia SA - Secol Spa - SC Secol Romania SRL;*
> * - Asocierea FCC Construction SA & Lena Engenharia E Contruções SA;*
> * - Asocierea Tirrena Scavi S.p.A Societa Italiana per Condotte d’Acqua S.p.A;*
> * - Asocierea SC Tel Drum SA – SC ImobLux Construct SRL –Impresa Ferrara S.N.C. DI Angela & Rossella Ferrara – SC T Dancor Romconstruct SRL - RCM Costruzioni SRL- G.S. Edil Soc. Coop.- Schiavo & C.S.p.A.- SC Eurocerad International SRL;*
> * - Asocierea PA&CO International SRL – CARENA SpA;*
> * - Asocierea Max Boegl Romania Srl – Astaldi Spa - Astalrom SA;*
> * - Asocierea OHL S.A. – Tancrad SRL;*
> * - Impresa Pizzarotti & C SpA;*
> * - „Azvirt” LLC;*
> * - SC PORR Construct SRL – PORR Bau GmbH;*
> * - Asocierea Aktor SA – Euroconstruct Trading’98 SRL;*
> *- JV SC Strabag SRL – SC Straco Grup SRL.*
> 
> Lotul 3 are o lungime de 12,45 kilometri, între km 41+250 și km 53+700), iar contractul a fost estimat la 483,72 milioane de lei.
> 
> *Lotul 4: *
> *- Asocierea Tirrena Scavi S.p.A Societa Italiana per Condotte d’Acqua S.p.A;*
> * - Asocierea Astaldi Spa - Max Boegl Romania – Astalrom SA;*
> * - Asocierea PA&CO International SRL –CARENA SpA; *
> * - Asocierea OHL S.A. – Tancrad SRL;*
> * - Asocierea Teloxim Con Srl & SC Via Design SRL;*
> * - Asocierea Lena Engenharia E Contruções SA - FCC Construction SA;*
> * - SC PORR Construct SRL – PORR Bau GmbH;*
> * - Asocierea Impregilo SpA – Salini SpA;*
> * - Asocierea Societatea de Constructii Napoca SA - SC Imob Lux Construct Srl - SC T Dancor RomConstruct Srl - SC Tel Drum SA - Impresa Ferrara S.N.C DI Angela & Rossella Ferrara- RCM Costruzioni SRL - Associazione Cooperativa Muratori & Affini Ravenna S.C.P.A. – Schiavo & C.SpA - Eurocerad International SRL;*
> * - Asocierea Aktor SA – Euroconstruct Trading’98 SRL;*
> * - JV SC Strabag SRL – SC Straco Grup SRL.*
> 
> Lotul 4 are o lungime de 16,300 kilometri, iar valoarea contractului a fost estimată la 532,48 milioane de lei.
> 
> În cursul zilei de mâine, 30.10.2013, începând cu ora 10.00, se va desfăşura şedinţa de deschidere a ofertelor. Ulterior comisiile de evaluare desemnate, din cadrul CNADNR S.A., vor începe procesul de analiză şi evaluare a ofertelor depuse, se arată în comunicatul de presă remis de către departamentul pentru proiecte de infrastructră și investiții străine


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Bidders for Sebes-Turda motorway (70 km) were announced earlier today.They are 43 in total for 4 different lots:


Is km 0+000 at Turda or at Sebes?


----------



## Le Clerk

Sebes. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: yesterday we got some news on A3 (Bors-Gilau) from CNADNR. It will be put out for concession next year in order to be completed by 2015-2016.


----------



## Le Clerk

Announced openings, by minister in charge of motorways:

2013 (December):


> Lugoj-Deva: lot I (28.6 km)
> Orăştie-Sibiu: lots I (24.1 km) , II (19.8 km) and IV (16.1 km)


2014:


> Nadlac-Arad: lots I (22.2 km) and II (16.7 km)
> Orastie-Sibiu: lot III (22.1 km)


2015:


> Timişoara-Logoj: lot II (25.6 km)
> Lugoj - Deva lots II (28.6 km), III (21.2 km) and IV (22.1 km)


2016:


> Sebes-Turda: lots 1, 2, 3, 4 (70 km)


Bors-Gilau should be ready by 2015 IMO.


----------



## amst

You can add A6 - 10km to 2013 as well!


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Announced openings, by minister in charge of motorways:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lugoj - Deva lots II (28.6 km)
Click to expand...

2013 or 2015 .

Are the announcements realistic? Especially the 2014 openings...


----------



## amst

^^ 2014 are quite realistic.. If everything goes according to plans! 
2015 for Lugoj - Deva lots 2 to 4 is not!


----------



## cricric

Le Clerk, optimistic as always. We should wait and see if the contracts for Sebes-Turda are signed first.


----------



## MichiH

cricric said:


> optimistic as always


Of course, it is an announcement of a politician. What do you expect, it is the same shit like in every other country!

Also the A3 and A6 around Nuremberg would already feature 6-lanes if the announcements of our lovely politicians were true .


----------



## cricric

MichiH said:


> Of course, it is an announcement of a politician. What do you expect, it is the same shit like in every other country!
> 
> Also the A3 and A6 around Nuremberg would already feature 6-lanes if the announcements of our lovely politicians were true .


That's the point. Here are no politicians, so Le Clerk should filter the information.


----------



## MichiH

cricric said:


> That's the point. Here are no politicians, so Le Clerk should filter the information.


I don't think so. He mentioned the source.


----------



## and802

if Romania keeps 70 km per year this would be a good score.


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes, but I think Romania should stick to more than 100 km of new motorways per year. Last year, Romania opened 120 km of motorways, and this year will open 110 km, if we take into consideration Orastie-Simeria A1/18 km) and Lazu-Constanta (A4/2 km), both opened in spring this year.

In 2014 Romania won't be able to open more than 70 km indeed, but starting 2015, Romania could again open more than 100 km of new motorway/year.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> 2013 or 2015 .
> 
> Are the announcements realistic? Especially the 2014 openings...


Lugoj-Deva lot II is for 2015. It was a mistake. :cheers:

Yes, I think they are all technically feasible for end 2014.

_________________

Bacau motorway bypass (16 km), even though half profile, should be added for 2015, as well.

And if we get to see Comarnic-Brasov signed later this year, then another 55 km of motorway should be ready by 2016.
Same goes for Craiova-Pitesti (110 km) and A0 south (55 km) - should be completed by 2016.


----------



## Marian25

http://www.caplimpede.ro/cnadnr-a-s...structia-lotului-4-al-autostrazii-lugoj-deva/


----------



## MichiH

Marian25 said:


> http://www.caplimpede.ro/cnadnr-a-s...structia-lotului-4-al-autostrazii-lugoj-deva/


"Contract Lugoj-Deva lot 4 signed... 95 million €... 22.1km..."


----------



## ChrisZwolle

August 1, 2013.


----------



## bogdymol

I posted in the Romanian section of the forum some pictures with the construction site of* A1 motorway, between the Hungarian border (Nădlac) and Arad, section 1 (22,2 km).*

The construction of this motorway section has been started in 2011 by the Romanian company *Romstrade*, but when they reached about 30% of the construction stage the contract for construction was canceled by the Romanian government. The reason for this was that the owner of Romstrade misused the funds for this construction in his personal interest and he is now being detained.

The Romanian government re-tendered this motorway section and the new tender was won by *Astaldi* (Italy) and *Max Boegl* (Germany), but now this tender is in court because of 2 companies made an appeal (Austrian company PORR and Romanian company SCT). After the 2 appeals will be solved the new constructor will have 12 months to build this section.

And now some pictures:














































You can see all the pictures in the *A1 motorway thread* from the Romanian section.


----------



## Le Clerk

Lugoj-Deva motorway is blocked by the Environment Protection Authorities because it does not provide for bear passages.


----------



## r.bv.de

bogdymol said:


> * A1 motorway, between the Hungarian border (Nădlac) and Arad, section 1 (22,2 km).*
> 
> The construction of this motorway section has been started in 2011 by the Romanian company *Romstrade*, but when they reached about 30% of the construction stage the contract for construction was canceled by the Romanian government. The reason for this was that the owner of Romstrade misused the funds for this construction in his personal interest and he is now being detained.
> 
> The Romanian government re-tendered this motorway section and the new tender was won by *Astaldi* (Italy) and *Max Boegl* (Germany), but now this tender is in court because of 2 companies made an appeal (Austrian company PORR and Romanian company SCT). After the 2 appeals will be solved the new constructor will have 12 months to build this section.
> 
> 
> You can see all the pictures in the *A1 motorway thread* from the Romanian section.


Is it realistic that work will start at March 2014 so this section of the motorway will be ready in 2015 (after 12 month)?

I hope section 2 (Pecica -> Arad) will also be ready at the beginning of 2015.

I suppose M43 in Hungary will be ready till then.


----------



## Le Clerk

Some cool shots of Orastie-Sibiu motorway, near Sibiu:



ovisopa said:


> Ieri am iesit cu hexa-ul la pozat, totul a durat vreo 4 - 5 ore, am descarcat 6 baterii, si am facut 130 de poze noi (40 sortate) si am reusit sa ajung in 8 zone diferite intre km 43 - 82.
> 
> Voi care veniti cu poze chiar de pe autostrada, ati facut ceva cereri pt a avea acces sau pur si simplu intrati prin zonele unde aveti acces ?
> 
> Primele poze, la nodul rutier de la Sura Mica
> 
> *Poze Autostrada A1 / Nod rutier Sura Mica*
> 
> 
> *Poze Autostrada A1 / Nod rutier Sura Mica*
> 
> 
> 
> *Poze Autostrada A1 / KM73*
> 
> 
> 
> *Poze Autostrada A1 / Tunel Sacel*
> 
> 
> 
> *Poze Autostrada A1 / Nod rutier Saliste*
> 
> 
> 
> *Poze Autostrada A1 / Zona servicii ??? langa nodul rutier Saliste*
> 
> 
> 
> *Poze Autostrada A1 / Tunel Aciliu*
> 
> 
> 
> *Poze Autostrada A1 / Alunecari de teren Aciliu*
> 
> 
> 
> *Poze Autostrada A1 / Viaduct Aciliu*
> 
> 
> 
> *Poze Autostrada A1 / Tunel CF Deva - Sibiu*
> 
> 
> 
> *Poze Autostrada A1 / Nod rutier Cunta*
> 
> 
> O seara faina tuturor


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Lugoj-Deva motorway is blocked by the Environment Protection Authorities because it does not provide for bear passages.


3 passages decided for bears. Hopefully, the fences will be OK, otherwise ....


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> Lugoj-Deva motorway is blocked by the Environment Protection Authorities because it does not provide for bear passages.
> ...


I do not get it.
how come the construction works started, later on somebody woke up, stood and said: "hey we forgot of bear fences".
I would understand archeological matters - that cennot be predicted. but everybody was aware Romania has got bear population.

sorry, that does not look smart. bear fences stopped development of Romania

shouldn't they be planned in advance ?


----------



## Le Clerk

Well, they did **** up on this one. It's not a major problem though, because they'll change only a bit the drawings to add several animal overpasses.


----------



## Le Clerk

Brasov by-pass:



bogo74 said:


> Nod DN13





bogo74 said:


> Pasaj Km4+432m si intersectie Str. Plugarilor





bogo74 said:


> Nod DJ103C - Str.Lanii





bogo74 said:


> Centura Brasov tronsonul 3 - Nod DN1


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> It's not a major problem though, because they'll change only a bit the drawings to add several animal overpasses.


And who will pay for this new animal overpasses? And who will build them? I remind you that the contracts for construction have been signed at a pre established price, and no company in the world would like to do some extra work without extra money.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is this short 3x2 facility? Some kind of checkpoint?


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> And who will pay for this new animal overpasses? And who will build them? I remind you that the contracts for construction have been signed at a pre established price, and no company in the world would like to do some extra work without extra money.


There will be small corrections to the design, and will be executed by the existing contractors, with a small price addition.


----------



## and802

just focusing on these bear stuff for a while.
does Romanian law enforce to build that kind of passages, or - simply - there was an Ecologists' pressure ?


----------



## Le Clerk

Eco campaigns but there are legal requirements for animal passages AFAIK.


----------



## Le Clerk

> *New deadline for the highway to link Romania and Hungary*
> 
> 
> The Romanian Minister Delegate for infrastructure projects of national interest and foreign investments, Dan Şova has announced a new deadline for the construction of the Arad-Nădlac highway.
> 
> He said both sectors of the road, Arad-Pecica and Pecica-Nădlac will be opened next year.
> 
> The first one is 16.6 kilometers long and 85 percent finished, however the construction stopped this summer after the Austrian contractor Alpine Bau entered insolvency.
> 
> Local authorities said hundreds of workers didn’t get their salaries and several companies, including security firms, diners and auto parts stores were left with losses.
> 
> The Pecica-Nădlac sector is 22.2 km and is only 20 percent completed.
> 
> The Romanian National Company of Motorways (CNADR) canceled the contract last November with an association of three companies from Portugal and Romania because they failed to perform obligations.
> 
> Recently, the National Anti-Corruption Directorate (DNA) has started investigating the Romanian associate Romstrade company for misuse of funds.
> 
> A new bid was held and CNADR announced in August that the Pecica-Nădlac segment would be finished by two companies: the Italian Astaldi and German Max Boegl.
> 
> For the other segment authorities are still preparing the documentation.
> 
> The construction site in Pecica, halfway between Arad and Nădlac was visited by president Traian Băsescu in early august this year. He called it an “expression and a symbol of powerlessness” and criticized the Ponta government.
> 
> The A1 highway is part of the European Transport Corridor IV, running from Dresden (Germany) to Istanbul (Turkey). When finished, A1 will link Bucharest to the Hungarian M43 highway at Nădlac.
> 
> The Hungarian road’s last sector between Makó and the Hungarian-Romanian border is currently under construction and will be finished until the end of 2014.


 *Source*


----------



## medicu' de garda

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is this short 3x2 facility? Some kind of checkpoint?


It is a scaling area for lorries. It's funny they actually built one of these things, since they're not very common, AFAIK. And judging by the number of overweight trucks that ruin our roads, I don't think they are being used, anyway.


----------



## Le Clerk

Gov will introduce an excise of EUR 0.07 / 1 litter of gasoline/motorine, as of Jan 1 2014, to support motorway construction.


----------



## bogdymol

Is there an estimate consumption of fuel in Romania to get a clue if the total revenues after this new tax are 10M € / year or 1 billion € / year?


----------



## Le Clerk

~ 6 million tonnes/year => tax would raise ~ EUR 420 million/year

Enough to build ~ 100 km of motorway in the plains.


----------



## ionutz_08

http://www.finantistii.ro/taxe-impo...i-motorina-cu-65-mai-mult-decat-in-2011-80200


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> Is there an estimate consumption of fuel in Romania to get a clue if the total revenues after this new tax are 10M € / year or 1 billion € / year?


> EUR 0.5 billion 

*Source*

Money will go into state funded motorways: A3 for the begining (Comarnic-Brasov and Suplacu-Bors).


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> > EUR 0.5 billion
> 
> *Source*
> 
> *Money will go into state funded motorways: A3 for the begining (Comarnic-Brasov* and Suplacu-Bors).


Excuse me, but I find that introducing a new tax for financing A3 Comarnic - Brasov motorway is pure robbery. I will explain now why.

A3 Comarnic - Brasov will be built as a PPP project (Public-Private Partenership). This means that the constructions company come with money from bank loans and build the motorway and after that they get their money back from the tolls that drivers that will use that motorway will pay. Why should I pay a tax for that motorway everytime I refill my car and if I get to drive on it I pay again? And if I don't drive on that private road I still have to pay for it? Not to mention that we already have a 'road tax' included in the fuel price.

I have no problem with that tax as long as it gets to found other motorways (like A3 Suplacu - Bors).


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ You will pay tax for all motorways in Romania, including Suplacu-Bors. 

Because there is need for additional money to build motorways from own sources. I have no problem with it, as long as this fund is used for motorways,and not smth else.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ I'm already paying 2 taxes to drive on the Romanian roads and motorways: the vignette and the road tax included in the fuel.

As I said before, I have no problem with this new tax for building state-financed motorways, but I don't want the money from it to go to a private motorway (Comarnic-Brasov) where you have to pay again when you drive on it. Finance Suplacu-Bors, Campia Turzii-Tg. Mures, Ploiesti-Focsani or other motorway with those money, but not a private-motorway.


----------



## Le Clerk

You know well there are 2 major costs: construction costs and maintenance costs, after construction.

This fund is for construction costs, either they are incurred through dirrect construction (Suplacu-Bors) or through a PPP (Comarnic-Brasov). There's no difference. Both are construction costs.

Once these are built, you'll pay a tax every time you use either of these for maintenance purposes.

So, there you go, no difference!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What taxes are there in Romania?

* how much is the excise duty tax per liter in RON?
* do you have to pay an annual fee? 
* are there other road taxes besides tolls and vignette?
* are there special taxes on new cars?

If you have a link to an official Romanian government site that would be great.


----------



## ionutz_08

ChrisZwolle said:


> What taxes are there in Romania?
> 
> * how much is the excise duty tax per liter in RON?
> * do you have to pay an annual fee?
> * are there other road taxes besides tolls and vignette?
> * are there special taxes on new cars?
> 
> If you have a link to an official Romanian government site that would be great.


*around 60% of the price/litre are taxes.including a road tax
*for the roads?YES (second tax)
*in the fuel price
*new and old cars in the same way.


----------



## ionutz_08

no link available....its a State secret :bash:


----------



## Le Clerk

Romanian fuel excise is among the lowest in EU relative to the cost of fuel. Around 45% of the cost, while the EU average is above 50%.


----------



## Le Clerk

ionutz_08 said:


> no link available....its a State secret :bash:


Nope.


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> * do you have to pay an annual fee?


Yes, you have to pay an annual fee for owning a car, but that's not very expensive (for cars with normal engines, not 4 liter engines).



ChrisZwolle said:


> * are there special taxes on new cars?


Yes, there is a "first registration tax" or "ecological tax" introduced in 2007 I think. This tax it's payed only once for every car, at the first registration in Romania. If the car is new, you pay it then. If you buy it second-hand from another country, you pay when you register it first. If you buy a second-hand car from Romania that was registered before 2007 (so no tax was payed back then), you have to pay the tax first time you re-register it (the buyer pays that tax).

For new cars it's usually under 500 or 1000 € because of efficient engines. 

For older cars sometimes the tax is worth more than the car. For example my mother would sell her 2005 Renault Clio 1.5 dCi, but she can't because the tax is ~3000 € and it's about the same value of the car. Who would buy the car from her if he knows that he has to pay an additional 3000 € tax to the state? This is one of the reasons many cars owned by Romanians are registered in Bulgaria.

The official tax calculator is here.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1 Arad*

September 2013 imagery.


----------



## Le Clerk

Some official confirmations of what was only suggested so far:

- former C IV route is now changed from Sibiu-Pitesti to Sibiu-Brasov-Comarnic: Sibiu-Pitesti costs EUR 3.2 billion, Brasov-Comarnic costs EUR 900 million (built with private money under PPP), and Sibiu-Brasov costs EUR 800 million.

- Total EU motorway allocation for Romania during 2014-2020 is EUR 3 billion: if Romania chooses to build Sibiu-Pitesti, alll the EU money go to this project; if it chooses Sibiu-Brasov-Comarnic, Romania saves EUR 2.2 billion for other projects: A6 Lugoj-Craiova-Calafat and A5 Ploiesti-Focsani.


----------



## stavix

What about Comarnic-Ploiesti?It will be build with EU money or under PPP?


----------



## Le Clerk

Comarnic-Ploiesti is a straight 2x2 road, with very few at-grade junctions, and no towns in its way. It could be easily upgraded into a 3x2 expressway. Even now, it takes 130 km/h or more easily.


----------



## medicu' de garda

^^ Leclerk, please stop spreading such nonsense. icard: A national road cannot simply be converted into a motorway for a number of reasons. One of them is that the road passes straight through Comarnic, Breaza and Banesti. The other is that you need a non-motorway route in place for local traffic. And by no means is there any space for 2x3 after Campina. Besides the LEGAL LIMIT for any european road is 100km/h + 10km/h bonus. You can't expect traffic to go any faster than that SAFELY, especially without a central divider. It's true that it can carry motorway traffic for a long time, until the missing link will be built, so we needn't worry about that.



> former C IV route is now changed from Sibiu-Pitesti to Sibiu-Brasov-Comarnic: Sibiu-Pitesti costs EUR 3.2 billion, Brasov-Comarnic costs EUR 900 million (built with private money under PPP), and Sibiu-Brasov costs EUR 800 million.


Is there any official document, preferrably an EU one, that confirms this? Cause I've heard the same meaningless speech for some time now, with no effect (thankfully). Besides, how could they possibly know that Sibiu-Pitesti costs 3.2 billion, since they never refreshed the fesability study, that's 5 years old already??? :bash:


----------



## Le Clerk

medicu' de garda said:


> ^^ Leclerk, please stop spreding such nonsense. icard: A national road cannot simply be converted into a motorway for a number of reasons. One of them is that the road passes straight through Comarnic, Breaza and Banesti. And by no means is there any space for 2x3 after Campina. Besides the LEGAL LIMIT for any european road is 100km/h + 10km/h bonus. You can't expect traffic to go any faster than that SAFELY, especially without a central divider. It's true that it can carry motorway traffic for a long time, until the missing link will be built, so we needn't worry about that.


I never referred to a motorway, but to an expressway at 2x3. 

I did mention that there are very few towns in the way and those are Breaza and Banesti. I think short by-passes could be built for those 2 small towns. 

A almost rectiline 2x3 road can take a motorway traffic, since even now, at 2x2, it's a very good road that can take the current high traffic, at more than 120 km/h speed.




> Is there any official document, preferrably an EU one, that confirms this? Cause I've heard the same meaningless speech for some time now, with no effect (thankfully). Besides, how could they possibly know that Sibiu-Pitesti costs 3.2 billion, since they never refreshed the fesability study, that's 5 years old already??? :bash:


They refer to the only existing FS. There is no updated FS.


----------



## medicu' de garda

Le Clerk said:


> They refer to the only existing FS. There is no updated FS.


They refer to absolutely nothing at all, that's the problem. You can't use a 6 year old FS done before the crisis to compare costs with a project that wasn't even designed as a full motorway - Sibiu-Fagaras was supposed to be an express-road, and Fagaras-Brasov was part of the Transilvania motorway, but never reached the final design stage. So no actual costs to compare. Besides, the first thing the new goverment did when they came was to cancel the tender for renewing the FS for Pitesti-Sibiu, which would have offered a final design solution and a new, surely lower price tag!! :bash:

It's not that they are comparing apples to oranges when discussing these two variants. They are comparing old rotten apples with some fruit they haven't even discovered yet. It's ridiculous! hno:


----------



## MichiH

medicu' de garda said:


> It's not that they are comparing apples to oranges when discussing these two variants. They are comparing old rotten apples with some fruit they haven't even discovered yet. It's ridiculous! hno:


I absolutely agree. But can you expect anything else? I also don't want to compare apples and oranges but things like you've described are common in countries like Germany .


----------



## Wolfgang16

Where is the problem? Studies cost money and take time. To me it seems obvious that Sibiu-Brasov-Ploiesti is the better solution. You should take into account that this will also result in a better West - East connection Hungary-Arad-Sibiu-Brasov-Ploiesti-Focsani-Moldavia-Ukraine.


----------



## alwn

Le Clerk said:


> The advantage of this route Brasov-Bacau is that it ties east Romania both to Bucharest and West/A1 with one motorway section, which is not very expensive and very difficult to build.


Don't you think that Comarnic- Brasov would become overcrowded?
1. tourist traffic Valea Prahovei, Brasov
2. transit traffic from Valea Oltului 
3. traffic Bucharest- east part/Moldavia (with a big detour)
4. traffic Bucharest- Transylvania

You want only one motorway to serve Bucharest, Transylvania and Moldavia all toghether?  Doesn't work like this.


----------



## MichiH

alwn said:


> Don't you think that Comarnic- Brasov would become overcrowded?


Do you think the AADT will be higher than 60,000 vehicles per day until the postponed - not canceled(!!) - A5 and A1 will be completed?


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> Do you think the AADT will be higher than 60,000 vehicles per day until the postponed - not canceled(!!) - A5 and A1 will be completed?


A 120kph motorway would get crowded at c.60k AADT and that overcrowding would be part of a business case for a PPP operation building the direct A1 mountain section (realistically not till after 2020 some time I suppose) . 

But it was pointed out upthread in the past few months that the mountain route to Brasov will be a 100kph road not a 120kph road and which road can handle perhaps 70k AADT before it becomes notably congested. 

Lots of 'summer peak traffic' would love to drive the legendary Transfagarasan too don't forget.


----------



## MichiH

sponge_bob said:


> Lots of 'summer peak traffic'


Roads are not build for peaks like that b/c they have no economical effect.


----------



## Le Clerk

alwn said:


> Don't you think that Comarnic- Brasov would become overcrowded?
> 1. tourist traffic Valea Prahovei, Brasov
> 2. transit traffic from Valea Oltului
> 3. traffic Bucharest- east part/Moldavia (with a big detour)
> 4. traffic Bucharest- Transylvania
> 
> You want only one motorway to serve Bucharest, Transylvania and Moldavia all toghether?  Doesn't work like this.


Let us worry about congestion after they get built - and I mean Comarnic-Brasov, Brasov-Sibiu, and Brasov-Bacau.

At any rate, once A6 will be built, and Craiova-Pitesti (both probably by 2020), the international traffic will move on that route, thus relieving Brasov-Comarnic. The question indeed is whether Sibiu-Pitesti will still make sense, though the minister says it should be built after 2020.


----------



## Le Clerk

Orastie-Sibiu, LOT 4 (near Sibiu):



adiarc said:


> poze proaspete de astazi - Astaldi
> 
> spre dealul Cristian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mai au un pic la taluzarea malurilor , unde erau acele alunecari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rup camasa de protectie din beton si fac alta mult mai mare la cei 2 stalpi de inalta tensiune , relocati
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cam asa arata noua protectie din beton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dealul Cristian...mai sunt mici retusuri de facut





adiarc said:


> zid de sprijin..dealul Cristian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nu se lucreaza la spatiile de serviciu de la Cristian..cel mai probabil vor fii functionale doar la anul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spre dealul Sacel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> la dealul Sacel mai este o portiune de vreo 100-200 de m cu balast si emulsie...in rest asfalt peste tot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> se asfalteaza cu 2 masini..aceasta ...si una ceva mai incolo


First pics in the tunels U/C:



adiarc said:


> se curata asfaltul cu peria si se sufla cu aer comprimat , in pregatire pt stratul de uzura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si tunelul ; cateva precizari
> - tavanul este finisat
> - peretii laterali la fel
> - de asemenea sunt trase ( prin acele profile metalice ) si cablurile pt iluminat ...mai trebuie asfalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bateria era pe moarte..asa ca scuze pt calit pozelor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pereti sunt finisati..cam asa


----------



## Le Clerk

Orastie-Sebes: ready for opening


----------



## alwn

Le Clerk said:


> Let us worry about congestion after they get built - and I mean Comarnic-Brasov, Brasov-Sibiu, and Brasov-Bacau.
> 
> At any rate, once A6 will be built, and Craiova-Pitesti (both probably by 2020), the international traffic will move on that route, thus relieving Brasov-Comarnic. The question indeed is whether Sibiu-Pitesti will still make sense, though t*he minister says it should be built after 2020*.


I wouldnt pay too much attention to what minister says. Infrastructure still looks nebulous for the lady. She is lost in universe.


----------



## alwn

MichiH said:


> Do you think the AADT will be higher than 60,000 vehicles per day until the postponed - not canceled(!!) - A5 and A1 will be completed?



http://www.capital.ro/detalii-artic...ibiu-pitesti-realism-sau-fantezie-187200.html

according to CESTRIN we should expect 68.000 daily average with 100.000 peaks. CESTRIN even didnt include the new brilliant idea Brasov- Bacau replacing Bucharest-Bacau..


----------



## Pascal20a

When will Lugoj Deva be opened?


----------



## MichiH

alwn said:


> http://www.capital.ro/detalii-artic...ibiu-pitesti-realism-sau-fantezie-187200.html
> 
> according to CESTRIN we should expect 68.000 daily average with 100.000 peaks. CESTRIN even didnt include the new brilliant idea Brasov- Bacau replacing Bucharest-Bacau..


Ok. Today 30,000 vehicles/day on DN1 south of Brasov (Predeal-Azuga), peaks > 50,000. 68,000 / 100,000 in 2020 (about year of completion) w/o "Bucharest-Bacau" traffic.



> Care autostradă este mai importantă pentru România astăzi: Sibiu – Piteşti sau Lugoj – Calafat? Aceasta este singura întrebare corect europeană!


Lugoj-Calafat (in combination with Sibiu-Brasov-Ploiesti)!

I think you should build 3 motorway connections:
Lugoj-Calafat/Craiova-Pitesti-Bucharest (priority 1a)
Cluj Napoca-Sebes-Sibiu-Brasov-Ploiesti-Bucharest (priority 1a)
Bacau-Focsani-Ploiesti-Bucharest (priority 1b)

I think the point is that A1 Sibiu-Pitesti is simply too expensive now! It should be priority 2 or 3.


----------



## and802

I might be wrong, but reading above posts I come to conclustion there is no valid, long-term plan for motorway infractructure in Romania. 
well, there is discussion aboud advantages and disadvantages of paritcular possible routes, but this one has no FS stude, that one will come across serious problems with financing... 
sorry for that but looks like nobody has a clue what route brings Bucuresti to Europe. I might be too pesimistic about it, but this have had been planned a long time ago, if you do not have it at present, then ... what is going to be done by 2020 ? looks like people in Romania responsible for motorway planning have just woken up. shouldit have been done 10 years ago ?
sorry for my sarcasm, but really, planning is not a strong side of Romanian governments.


----------



## Le Clerk

Look, it's very simple. We have EUR 3 billion to build motorways in 2014-2020 from the EU. And we have 2 alternatives with this money, and they are both possible under the current motorway planning. It's just a matter of decision which is better:

V1. Build Sibiu-Pitesti (110 km in 7 years) and nothing else. This would simply annul the economic reasoning for all PPPs below, bar A0.

V2. Build Lugoj-Craiova-Calafat, 250 km, and Sibiu-Brasov (150 km), and Ploiesti-Comarnic (50 km) with EU money. On top, this would allow Brasov-Comarnic motorway PPP (55 km), Brasov-Bacau motorway PPP (~ 100 kM) and Craiova-Pitesti PPP (110 km), and A0 PPP (100 km).

It's just simple math: 210 km in V1 vs ~ 800 km in V2


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Why only € 3 billion in 7 years? That's not a whole lot (the Netherlands spends that kind of money in a year on motorway construction & maintenance).


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Only "€ 3 billion in 7 years" because that's the amount the EU will finance our new motorways. From our national budget we barely have money to cover that 15% we have to pay (85% - EU) + costs for expropriations and design.


----------



## medicu' de garda

Pascal20a said:


> When will Lugoj Deva be opened?


Most likely sometime around 2016, if construction works go smoothly, and no builder company ceases to exist in the meantime.



*in case you were reffering to Lugoj-Deva lot1, that one should be ready by mid-December, in the worst possible case scenario. Though part of it might be unusable, due a missing temporary exit at the end of it.


----------



## bogdymol

2 drone videos from the Romanian press recorded on A1 Orastie-Sibiu future motorway:



claudiurodean said:


> http://novatv.ro/2013/11/video-foto...n-romania-inainte-de-inaugurare/#.Un_b-vlBLzl


Lot 3 (Impregilio):






Lot 4 (Astaldi):


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> Why only € 3 billion in 7 years? That's not a whole lot


Sounds too low to me too. Romania has the most significant road deficit in all of the EU. Only €3bn only of all this lot for roads.??? Poland will nearly pull that in every SINGLE year and Poland does not have a similar infrastructure deficit any more. 

Some EU funding totals here ( again) this is Social and Regional funding ( called 'Cohesion' nowadays) and not Transport funding which is separate .............. as far as I know.


----------



## alwn

and802 said:


> I might be wrong, but reading above posts I come to conclustion there is no valid, long-term plan for motorway infractructure in Romania.
> well, there is discussion aboud advantages and disadvantages of paritcular possible routes, but this one has no FS stude, that one will come across serious problems with financing...
> sorry for that but looks like nobody has a clue what route brings Bucuresti to Europe. I might be too pesimistic about it, but this have had been planned a long time ago, if you do not have it at present, then ... what is going to be done by 2020 ? looks like people in Romania responsible for motorway planning have just woken up. shouldit have been done 10 years ago ?
> sorry for my sarcasm, but really, planning is not a strong side of Romanian governments.


Im afraid *y are not wrong*. It is not normal to come in 2013 with new ideas (Brasov- Bacau) instead of following the long-term plan. But do we have any long term plan? I mean based on feasibility studies? If we have how come we can afford to change it every 4 years after the elections? and build almost nothing.
We are surpassed twice by Bulgaria in terms of km of motorways/ country surface. But bulgarians have a long-term plan and they are just following, not change every time.
For at least 20 years ( i would say better 40) we knew that Pitesti- Sibiu should be a segment of the connection of Bucharest to Budapest. Today the actual gov is trying to change this route in favour of Bucharest- Brasov (which btw was also a prority in the old plans). EU doesn't know about this new route and maybe they will be reluctant regarding the changes. 

Other new smart ideas are just in incubator.. 
Le Clerck says that a motorway Brasov- Bacau- Iasi could replace 2 planned Iasi- Tg Mures- Cluj and Bucharest- Ploiesti- Buzau- Bacau- Iasi. One instead of two sounds too good to be real. 
But does Le Clerck know any feasibility study indicating how many cars willl be willing to travel from Bucharest to east side of Romania through Brasov, basically taking a big detour through north west? and paying the motorway toll? 
Or how many cars currently using Pitesti- Sibiu would change to the new motorway Ploiesti- Brasov? Or how much would cost Brasov- Bacau which is actually situated not exacly in the plain?
Not to mention the discussion about A6 Bucharest- Alexandria- Caracal- Craiova just replaced with Pitesti- Craiova.. Does anyone know any feasibility study basis for this change? I don't say that Pitesti - Craiova is a wrong idea but why this one instead of Alexandria? 
Anybody knows what planns are in order to link a big metropolitan area (and industrial as well) Braila- Galati with the motorway network? It was an old plan, to build an expressway Buzau- Braila, today abandoned 

No, we don't have a long term plan, we just have corrupt and incompetent politicians. In fact we are just drawing the map like we did in the last 20 years without any base, figures, studies.


----------



## Le Clerk

I am sorry but that is just ... bollocks ! BIG TIME !!!

Tell me please, because you are extolling the virtues of the well drafted EU plan, do we have a FS for Lugoj-Calafat, the new motorway that is desired by the EU ?!?! NO !! Do we have a FS for Sibiu-Pitesti, another motorway under EU planning for 2014-2020 ?!?! Yes, a very old one that needs to be revised. Do we have a FS for Ploiesti-Bacau, which was believed previously to fall under EU financing during 2014-2020 ?! Yes, and a recent one !!!! What did the EU planning just did ?!? Scrapped that route. So please spare us the big EU planning !!!

I just demonstrated EU above, with numbers, whatt is the efficieny difference of the 2 routes. And is is a very big one! I won't say it twice.

_______________________




> Le Clerck says that a motorway Brasov- Bacau- Iasi could replace 2 planned Iasi- Tg Mures- Cluj and Bucharest- Ploiesti- Buzau- Bacau- Iasi. One instead of two sounds too good to be real.
> But does Le Clerck know any feasibility study indicating how many cars willl be willing to travel from Bucharest to east side of Romania through Brasov, basically taking a big detour through north west? and paying the motorway toll?


That's no big detour. The distances to Bucharest will be roughly the same, while this route will open, for the first time, a dirrect motorway route to western Europe for east Romania, which will be taken by trucks coming from Romania, Ukraine, Moldova Russia and going to the west, or viceversa. These very trucks need to go now to Ploiesti first and then go up to Brasov again. So, the motorway will be a huge improvement for trucks, and they will take that route and pay the tolls.

In the previous version, all trucks coming from east Romania would have to go all the way to Bucharest, and then take A1 :Bucharest-Pitesti-Sibiu-Nadlac. This proposal however is a huge improvement because it cuts that route by at least 250 km. Here's a map for those who don't know the cities we are talking about:


*Red*: route through Bcau-Brasov-Sibiu
*Blue*: route through Bacau-Ploiesti






> Or how many cars currently using Pitesti- Sibiu would change to the new motorway Ploiesti- Brasov?


The distance from Bucharest to Sibiu is roughly the same through Pitesti or Brasov. Once a motorway will be from Bucharest to Brasov and then Sibiu, of course most cars and trucks will take that route.



> Or how much would cost Brasov- Bacau which is actually situated not exacly in the plain?


Do we know how much Lugoj-Calafat will cost, because that is in the mountains as well, in part?! No. 



> Not to mention the discussion about A6 Bucharest- Alexandria- Caracal- Craiova just replaced with Pitesti- Craiova.. Does anyone know any feasibility study basis for this change? I don't say that Pitesti - Craiova is a wrong idea but why this one instead of Alexandria?


You don't need a FS to see that Craiova-Pitesti is much more important than Bucharest-Alexandria-Caracal-Craiova, and that they are competing projects. They were both on the table, only that the first was prioritised against the latter, the normal thing to do, right?!



> Anybody knows what planns are in order to link a big metropolitan area (and industrial as well) Braila- Galati with the motorway network? It was an old plan, to build an expressway Buzau- Braila, today abandoned


There's an old project for an expressway and a bridge there, on CNADNR website, but there is no funding associated, and the EU is not interested either in its big plans.


----------



## Le Clerk

Dacia plant protests against the cancelation of Sibiu-Pitesti motorway. This could mean a big challenge to the Gov plans to change this route for Brasov-Comarnic. If the Gov returns to Sibiu-Pitesti motorway connection, no other motorway corridor will be built by 2020, meaning Lugoj-Calafat, and Ploiesti-Focsani will be cancelled. Also, Comarnic-Ploiesti will also be cancelled, as well as Brasov-Bacau and Sibiu-Brasov.


----------



## vchira

Le Clerk said:


> If the Gov returns to Sibiu-Pitesti motorway connection, no other motorway corridor will be built by 2020, meaning Lugoj-Calafat, and Ploiesti-Focsani will be cancelled. Also, Comarnic-Ploiesti will also be cancelled, as well as Brasov-Bacau and Sibiu-Brasov.


this is simply NOT TRUE. you speculate with scary arguments...not rational ones. we all know that at the end, the contracted prices are around 60% from the evaluated costs. I don't believe that UE confinancing will be more than 1.5 Billions in this case.


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, let's hope for that. But I still don't think we have the EU money to squeeze both Sibiu-Pitesti and some other project in between 2014-2020.


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

vchira said:


> your statistic is useless because it is about the perception of corruption not about how corrupt a country is. I am not saying that Romania doesn't strugle with corruption, but romanians are much more critical of their country than any other nation that I know.
> 
> L.E. well I forgot about Italy! Italy in your statistic are on 72th place....which show that those numbers have nothing to do with how corrupt a country really is.


I'm not _Transparency International_,so its not my statistic....
Anyway call the Transparency offices in Romania and complain...:lol:


----------



## Le Clerk

TI is not about the actual facts, but about perception. It's a totally subjective survey according to their own methodology. It's a refelction of people's subjective understanding and perception of corruption.


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> Dacia plant protests against the cancelation of Sibiu-Pitesti motorway. This could mean a big challenge to the Gov plans to change this route for Brasov-Comarnic. If the Gov returns to Sibiu-Pitesti motorway connection, no other motorway corridor will be built by 2020, meaning Lugoj-Calafat, and Ploiesti-Focsani will be cancelled. Also, Comarnic-Ploiesti will also be cancelled, as well as Brasov-Bacau and Sibiu-Brasov.


my time to critise. not you, of course.

who is "Dacia plant" ?
is one factory in Romania strong enough to have a real impact on whole nation ?
sorry the more I read the less I understand.
let me go back to the Romanian motorway programme.
the programme must be independent on governments. looks like new guys came last December and sisnce then and new ideas have popped up. the ideas - completely naked, no financing backup, no FS study. this is crazy. 

or am I missing something ?


----------



## cinxxx

^^You missed the fact that it's Romania :lol:


----------



## panda80

Le Clerk said:


> DN 2 was 32.5 k near Buzau in 2010. That is 150 km away from Bucharest. That is not local traffic at all. That is transit.


Local traffic doesn't mean just Bucharest. The road section you are talking about has a lot of local traffic from the town of Buzau. On DJ203K there are a lot of villages close to Buzau and these people have to use that part of DN2 if they want to go to the town. And there are probably many of them that commute because they work in Buzau.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Dutch have a saying "meten is weten" or "measuring is knowledge". You can't make plans based on guesses, they need more traffic counts. Traffic data I've seen so far is highly incomplete. You can't make a decision based on one traffic count on a 100 kilometer stretch of road.


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Dutch have a saying "meten is weten" or "measuring is knowledge".


A German saying: "Wissen ist Macht" (knowledge is power).








http://www.textatelier.com

Sorry for off topic.


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> my time to critise. not you, of course.
> 
> who is "Dacia plant" ?
> is one factory in Romania strong enough to have a real impact on whole nation ?
> sorry the more I read the less I understand.
> let me go back to the Romanian motorway programme.
> the programme must be independent on governments. looks like new guys came last December and sisnce then and new ideas have popped up. the ideas - completely naked, no financing backup, no FS study. this is crazy.
> 
> or am I missing something ?


Dacia is the biggest exporter in Romania ~ EUR 4 billion / year. 

But IMO they are wrong. If Pitesti-Sibiu is cancelled for 2014-2020, Lugoj-Calafat-Craiova and Craiova-Pitesti motorways will become possible, and that will be better for both Dacia plant in Pitesti and Ford plant in Craiova.

The ideas about Brasov-Comarnic and Brasov-Bacau are not bad at all, for all the reasons already discussed. The problem is the money or lack of it.


----------



## cinxxx

A Romanian saying "Lasă, că merge şi aşa" meaning "Leave it be, it works like this as well"


----------



## Le Clerk

panda80 said:


> Local traffic doesn't mean just Bucharest. The road section you are talking about has a lot of local traffic from the town of Buzau. On DJ203K there are a lot of villages close to Buzau and these people have to use that part of DN2 if they want to go to the town. And there are probably many of them that commute because they work in Buzau.


Local traffic near Buzau causing 32.5 k AADT?! That's a joke!


----------



## panda80

Le Clerk said:


> Local traffic near Buzau causing 32.5 k AADT?! That's a joke!


Not all of course, but for sure about half of it is local traffic there. However, as Chris said, without any reasonable traffic counting this discussion has no point, we can just estimate but neither I or you can proove our estimations. And there is no link between traffic on DN2 and traffic on a future motorway Bacau-Brasov.


----------



## Le Clerk

Motorways planned in east Romania - Bacau-Brasov (170 km) proposed for EU financing 2014-2020 as I expected:


*Source*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Don't they have official maps that looks at least slightly better than paint and google maps?


----------



## Le Clerk

I frankly don't care about the quality of the maps - I do not want them to spend money on particular graphics. 

The point of that map is that they are trying to get the whole section in between Sibiu and Bacau financed with EU money in the period 2014-2020 (and thus force the EC to swallow Brasov-Comarnic, and drop Sibiu-Pitesti). It's a approx 300 km long motorway stretch with an average difficulty similar to the now U/C sections of A1 in between Orastie and Sibiu, with the exception of a 20-30 wall of mountains that will pose some challenges. If they manage to do this by 2020, it'd be excellent. 

Since Bacau by-pass is already awarded, they could also think to start work on Bacau-Iasi and thus have a full motorway linking Iasi with western Europeby 2020-2025. Much faster than any other option available, such as the mission impossible Tg Mures-Iasi.


----------



## and802

^^
I guess the google map is drawn by an author of the artice Le Clerk quotes.

well, I must say if I treat my ideas seriously I do not spread it out until it is nicely wrapped. now, if CNADR spreads (or allows to spread) its ideas with a 30-second-work with google maps, then I think it is one of many ideas among others mentioned here in last 10 pages. 
nothing serious, just to show others we are still in game.


----------



## Le Clerk

Sebes-Turda motorway was also just a mere idea came out of the blue 1.5 years ago, now it is already approved and financed by the EU, and tendered. That's about EUR 600 m that Romania got from the EU on the last meters of the 20007-2013 financing period.


----------



## and802

then who works in CNADR ? dinosaurs ?
if a 1,5 year old mere idea becomes serious enough to spend euro 600 m then how about planning and estimating real needs ? what you are saying means guys from CNADR live in their own, not real world. they could not predict EU trends/needs.


----------



## cove_adrian

Le Clerk said:


> Where are those figures from?! The table I posted shows the figures resulted from the same census. Your map just shows lines of intervals, for ex. red line is AADT > 16 k. :dunno:


The data are from Cestrin. The data are the detailed info about the road traffic. There are the average values measured by the Cestrin in 2011. 
The database was used in a research project within the Faculty of Geography from Iasi.

The figure is from a *2006 *Cestrin estimation.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> how to make a tunnel on a running hill


 Why to make a tunnel again??


----------



## Le Clerk

cove_adrian said:


> The data are from Cestrin. The data are the detailed info about the road traffic. There are the average values measured by the Cestrin in 2011.
> The database was used in a research project within the Faculty of Geography from Iasi.
> 
> The figure is from a *2006 *Cestrin estimation.


The data I posted is from CNADNR surveys in 2010. Have no clue which is which. :dunno:


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW - good news: works started on the expansion of Bucharest orbital north, for the rest of 20 km as follows:

between Voluntari and A1: 11 km
between Chitila and A2: 9 km



panzer01 said:


> Cateva poze de pe DNCB intre Chitila si A1. Lucrarile sunt intrerupte din cand in cand probabil din cauza exproprierilor, mai ales in zona Petrom-ului nou si a bazei Tehnologica.
> Dupa podul de la Dragomiresti nu au atacat nimic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au facut un sant de aprox 2m pe care il vor umple cu pamant si balastru, dar de ce nu il lipesc de actualul drum? Sunt cam 2-3 metri distanta intre benzi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aici este diferenta cea mai mare de nivel intre drumul actual si camp. Daca nu se percepe din poza, sunt in jur de 7-8 metri diferenta de nivel.


----------



## medicu' de garda

Le Clerk said:


> between Voluntari and *A2*: 11 km
> between Chitila and *A1*: 9 km


Fixed. 


ohno


----------



## sotonsi

Why does Romania have a pathological dislike of putting E roads on motorways (E81 on A1 Sibiu, A1 Buc-Pit and A2 Buc-Cernavoda excepted)? 

I understand about the speed limit rule, but there's several places where the E road is subjected to a lower limit as in a town/city for most of that section. Plus, why does a road bypassed by a motorway need a higher speed limit anymore (DN22C/DN3 from Cernavoda - Constanta, for instance).

Pretty much every other country will move E roads to new motorways, but the constant {DN7} [E68] signs I'm seeing on the soon-to-open A1 are bizarre. And the useless [TEM] stuff on the A4 not being a sticker for when the bypass was finished and the E87 rerouted onto the bypass.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

sponge_bob said:


> Well the EU Court of Auditors did say something like that only this summer. (and they included Bulgaria in that comment)


Could you quote this statement, please?


----------



## Samply

Perhaps because nobody cares about E roads anyway, they may have put them on Italian motorway signs, 99.9% of Italians ignore them and will continue to do so, nobody knows which E road they're driving on and nobody cares. Frankly I find them just annoying!


----------



## Le Clerk

medicu' de garda said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> ohno


:gaah: Horible. hno:


______________________________________




> *Sibiu-Brasov-Bacau highway to be finalized before Sibiu-Pitesti highway**
> NOVEMBER 17TH, 2013 AT 9:00 PM
> 
> 
> In answer to a question on a TV show broadcast yesterday, Deputy Prime Minister Liviu Dragnea said both Sibiu-Brasov-Bacau highway and Sibiu-Pitesti highway will be built, adding that the former is likely to be finalized first. When asked about the significance and aim of the fuel excise tax, he replied, “Those 7 eurocents will go straight to the highway budget.” The Minister of Development explained it is impossible to pinpoint exactly which stretch of highway the money is aimed at, because all amounts are collected by the budget and subsequently allocated to specific highways.


 *Source*


*highway = motorway for Romanian journalists :yes:


----------



## Stahlsturm

Samply said:


> Perhaps because nobody cares about E roads anyway, they may have put them on Italian motorway signs, 99.9% of Italians ignore them and will continue to do so, nobody knows which E road they're driving on and nobody cares. Frankly I find them just annoying!


It's the same in Germany. The signs are there but nobody cares.


----------



## MichiH

Stahlsturm said:


> It's the same in Germany. The signs are there but nobody cares.


Yes, noone cares about E road numbering. I am very interested in German and European motorways since more than 25 years. The next E road is only 3km away from my home but I don't know the correct E road number (I think it is E41, E43 or E45!?). Well, it's the frigging German A3. A3, no damn E?!


----------



## sotonsi

Samply said:


> Perhaps because nobody cares about E roads anyway, they may have put them on Italian motorway signs, 99.9% of Italians ignore them and will continue to do so, nobody knows which E road they're driving on and nobody cares. Frankly I find them just annoying!


But all other countries, even those that don't care (the majority), move the E road onto the motorway if one opens along the route.

Romania has built new motorways, and signs the E road along the old road, fully signed from the motorway.

It doesn't care, but it doesn't care in a radically different way to Germany, France, Italy, Austria, Greece, etc.


----------



## amst

^^ This is the least of our problems!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Excellent design to encourage wrong-way driving hno:


----------



## I-Soke

E70 in Romania 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DynFBIwObmo


----------



## ionutzyankoo

sotonsi said:


> But all other countries, even those that don't care (the majority), move the E road onto the motorway if one opens along the route.
> 
> Romania has built new motorways, and signs the E road along the old road, fully signed from the motorway.
> 
> It doesn't care, but it doesn't care in a radically different way to Germany, France, Italy, Austria, Greece, etc.


Maybe when our new motorways will be completed, from starting point to finish point (i.e. A1 Bucharest-Nadlac) we will sign them also as E-roads. Just a guess


----------



## ionuttzu

sotonsi said:


> But all other countries, even those that don't care (the majority), move the E road onto the motorway if one opens along the route.
> 
> Romania has built new motorways, and signs the E road along the old road, fully signed from the motorway.
> 
> It doesn't care, but it doesn't care in a radically different way to Germany, France, Italy, Austria, Greece, etc.


Who cares? Set your priorities straight, this isn't one of the country's problems atm.


----------



## medicu' de garda

We have a long list of signage defficiencies on our motorways, the E-routes are way down the list. At the moment, on the new stretches of A1 we have about 5 or 6 exits towards Sebes, 4 towards Orastie, 5 towards Arad, some of them nowhere near the respective cities; not to mention exits that point you BACK towards the city you came from, more than 100km on a national road. 

We desperately need a new signage standard, as the one in use today is from the '70s  :bash: . Quite a shame too, since our motorway contruction standards are actually good. I hope a complete revisal of the said standard will be done in the next few years, along with the changing of all the illogical signs. And maybe they will sign the E-roads as well  (even though they are absolutely useless)


----------



## sotonsi

amst said:


> ^^ This is the least of our problems!





ionuttzu said:


> Who cares? Set your priorities straight, this isn't one of the country's problems atm.


Take a chill pill, you two :chill:

You obviously care enough to respond to me. And, even if you hold that it isn't a problem, this thread isn't just news and negativity.

This not moving E roads to motorways is a unique quirk of Romania - very much worthy of discussion. I just wondered whether there was a reason for it. Turns out that all those signs on the new A1 telling you to turn off for the E68 are like that as no one cares about E roads. Which makes no sense - if no one cared, then there would be no reason to constantly and explicitly sign them!


ionutzyankoo said:


> Maybe when our new motorways will be completed, from starting point to finish point (i.e. A1 Bucharest-Nadlac) we will sign them also as E-roads. Just a guess


Seems a bit wasteful, given that you would then have to resign all the motorways and bypassed national routes not long after you built the motorways and put in a load of new signs.

That said, by then maybe there will be some decent signing standards by then and the signs could be better all round!


medicu' de garda said:


> We have a long list of signage defficiencies on our motorways, the E-routes are way down the list. At the moment, on the new stretches of A1 we have about 5 or 6 exits towards Sebes, 4 towards Orastie, 5 towards Arad, some of them nowhere near the respective cities; not to mention exits that point you BACK towards the city you came from, more than 100km on a national road.


However, part of the same problem as the national road is not only signed to big places far away, is that the national roads are also signed as E roads. Across Europe (while almost no one cares about the numbers or anything, and other caveats), the E road system is a system that does do its aim of telling you the through route: the route that long distance traffic should go. Due to this quirk of Romania's, that apparently is on the national road through Deva, Orastie, Sibiu (though E81 takes the bypass), with brand new signs telling you to drive through places that have recently been bypassed by a motorway. :nuts:

Signage is awful in Romania, but E roads staying on national roads bypassed by motorways is one place where the awfulness could have been easily fixed without needing a (much needed) rewrite of standards, but hasn't been fixed.

The easiest way to have dealt with this problem would have been to simply not sign E roads on any of the new signs added as part of the motorway construction. After all, no one apparently cares about E roads.


----------



## cinxxx

^^Not to forget that in Romania E national roads and express roads (which afaik none are really available) are limited at 100 km/h and non-E national roads are limited at 90 km/h.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> It's the minister's statement.


BTW: the minister referred today again clearly to Campia Turzii-Ogra-Tg Mures section (53 km) of A3 motorway, to be completed by 2016 - this with EU funds from the 2007-2013 budgetary cycle.

___

Other references:

- Comarnic-Brasov ( 53 km) PPP winner will be announced on 9 December (WB, EBRD and EIB were part of negotiations and will form a syndicated financing consortium for this project). Total cost: EUR 1.2 B - this is significantly lower than what was vehiculated before, and I tend to believe this is the price already agreed with bidders. It is estimated construction will start next year and end 2016 or 2017 at latest. Important: speed limit will be 130 km/h

- Sibiu-Brasov (130 km) will be tendered next year and will be partly funded from EU Regional Funds, and will be completed by 2016-2017

- (A1) Sibiu-Pitesti (110 km) will be tendered in 2014-2015, and will be completed by 2018-2019, also from EU funds

- (A3) Suplacu de Barcau - Bors (64 km) will be completed by 2016

- (A3) Suplacu de Barcau-Gilau (101 km) will be found a financing solution next year 

- Sebes - Turda (71 km) will be completed by 2016

- (A3) Campia Turzii - Ogra - Targu Mures (53 km) will be completed by 2016

- Craiova-Pitesti (120 km) PPP winner will be announced in March next year

- (A0) south (48 km) PPP winner will be annocuned next year

IMPORTANT: nothing about A6; no clue why, but it seems it has been delayed, because the road was upgraded from EU funds, and it is considered a good road for the traffic that is ATM, much lower than other sections that need urgent attention. 

Openings later this year (in December): Lugoj - Deva LOT 1 and Orastie - Sibiu LOTS 1,2 and 4, totalling 115.5 km of new motorways opened this year (together with Deva-Orastie opened earlier this year)

*Source*

If this programe is completed, which is by and large the masterplan for motorways by 2020, there will be 2 major motorways connecting Bucharest with Hungary (with small exceptions of Ploiesti-Comarnic or Fagaras-Tg Mures which are OK now and don't need motorway upgrade - though will possibly be addressed in the meanwhile).

This map below will be 2 continuos motorways (A1 and A3) and the 2 connections in between them - Sebes-Turda and Sibiu-Brasov. It is also an approximative masterplan until 2020 (except some small sections such as Bacau by-pass which is contracted now, and other possible sections to the east such as Brasov-Bacau which could also see works and even completion by then):


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> - (A1) Sibiu-Pitesti (110 km) will be tendered in 2014-2015, and will be completed by 2018-2019, also from EU funds


:? That makes no sense! I thought it is too expensive and needs all EU funds?


----------



## Le Clerk

Well, the entire EU motorway construction allocation for Romania is EUR 3 billion for 2014-2020. The FS for Sibiu-Pitesti is as old as 2008 and gave an estimated price of EUR 3.1 billion. 

HOWEVER, most motorway contracts signed recently were 35-45% lower than the estimated price. This is what allowed Romania to start Sebes-Turda and Tg Mures-Campia Turzii motorways with EU money from the EU allocation 2007-2013, as additional projects.

This means that Sibiu-Pitesti may cost in the end about EUR 1.7 billion, and so there will be a lot of EU money left on the side for other projects, such as Iasi-Tg Neamt (FS will be retendered next year) or Lugoj-Calafat.

BTW: the revised FS will be tendered again and will see other prices there.


----------



## Le Clerk

First drive-through on Orastie-Sibiu:



dojaalex said:


> Plimbare de la km 24 la 37


----------



## Qtya

*Repair works on Calafat–Vidin bridge will be finalised by January or February 2014* [Romania: Curierul Naţional]

Vladimir Bereanu, a journalist at the Bulgarian National TV Station, has stated for “Curierul Naţional" newspaper that the holes on the roadway of Calafat-Vidin Bridge, which was put into operation only a couple of months ago, will be probably repaired towards the end of January or February. Moreover, he has officially requested the Bulgarian Ministry of Transports to provide information on the evolution of works and the estimated period of time necessary to complete the repair works. Contacted by phone, the administrators of the transport companies from Dolj County have stated that vehicles have difficulties in travelling on Calafat-Vidin Bridge, given the repair works currently being carried out.

Curierul National: Will the Calafat–Vidin bridge be repaired by February? / Podul Calafat - Vidin va fi reparat până în februarie? page: 12, by Afrodita Cicovschi, date: Monday, November 25, 2013


----------



## Le Clerk

Tunnel on A1 near Sibiu gets its well-deserved asphalt! kay:



S_Raul said:


> In apropierea tunelului dinspre Sibiu se lucra de zor la rigola, lipituri cu smoala intre asfalt si borduri.





dorum said:


> tunelul asfaltat!!!!!!
> 
> Yooohoooo!!!
> 
> 
> sursa http://forum.construim-romania.ro/showthread.php?tid=15&page=6


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Next EU budget to grant Romania EUR 3 billion for roads
> *
> Romania will get EUR 3 billion for its road infrastructure in the next budget of the European Union, according to Dan Sova, the Delegate Minister for Infrastructure Projects of National Interest and Foreign Investment. " The road infrastructure financing available between 2014 and 2020 will triple across Europe, '' said Sova.


 *Source*


----------



## bogdymol

Just a bridge in Romania:



Qtya said:


>


----------



## Qtya

^^This photo is from 3 cars back... :lol:

(For me 1 car period is ~3 years...)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Bridge or scaffolding?


----------



## Le Clerk

Brasov by-pass LOT 3:


pasadia said:


> Tocmai m-am dat pe o bucata din tronsonul III al centurii Brasov, mai exact bucata din acest link, bucata care apare pe gmaps ca fiind libera la circulatie.
> 
> Oficial nu e asa. Nu a fost inaugurat nimic, inca sunt smne care interzic accesul. In practica drumul e perfect, are de toate. Mai jos pozele:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De ce nu e inaugurata, ce rol are insolventa VECTRA in taraganarea deschiderii... Nu am idee. O sa incerc luni sa o parcurg in intregime, dar personal sunt convins ca lucrarea e complet terminata.


----------



## sotonsi

What's with Drum National 'VO 1K'? What does the 'VO' mean?


----------



## Le Clerk

Olt Valley (A1 route Sibiu-Pitesti) probably.


----------



## adymartianul

Nope. It's "Varianta ocolire"


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

bogdymol said:


> Just a bridge in Romania:


Epic as-in-the-old-days beam bridge in Romaniakay:


----------



## Le Clerk

Orastie-Sibiu. Official opening on Dec 15. 



dojaalex said:


> La multi ani si cat de multi km de autostrazi!
> 
> Sebes km 28
> 
> 
> 
> Sebes km 29
> 
> 
> 
> Dupa pasaj Cut,catre Cunta/Sibiu aprox km 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catre km 42
> 
> 
> 
> Din giratoriu de la Cunta,pe aici se va intra de la Sibiu spre Deva.
> 
> 
> 
> Sfarsit lot II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Din DN1/DN7 vedere spre Cunta
> 
> 
> 
> Km 43 spre Sebes
> 
> 
> 
> Km 35 spre Sebes
> 
> 
> 
> Km 34 spre Sebes
> 
> 
> 
> Km 33 spre Sebes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Km 32 de pe viaduct peste Cf
> 
> 
> 
> Km 32 spre Sebes
> 
> 
> 
> Sub pasaj Lancram vedere spre Orastie


----------



## Le Clerk

Tg Mures-Ungheni is not dropped. Works will start in 2015. The same for Brasov-Bacau. This according to the minister. Major motorway works will move from north to east Romania in the coming decade. It's growing into a EU priority to expand connections to Moldova/Chisinau. Hopefully, there will be EU funding for a motorway from Iasi to Chisinau.


----------



## JackFrost

^^just out of curiosity: wouldnt it be a good idea to extend A3 towards chisinau (via iasi)?


----------



## Le Clerk

There will be 2 motorways to Iasi: Bors-Cluj-Tg Mures-Iasi and Nadlac-Sibiu-Brasov-Bacau-Iasi. From Iasi, there will be another motorway to Chisinau, and probably EU money will be ensured for that too.

Tomorrow the official motorway masterplan will go public and we'll know more.


----------



## ionutz_08

^^ i'm sick of empty words.....they are not capable to use EU money for sibiu-pitesti but they want to build TWO over the mountains with what money?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

From where to where runs LOT 2?

These LOT numbers are really vague if you're not deeply involved in the project.


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> From where to where runs LOT 2?
> 
> These LOT numbers are really vague if you're not deeply involved in the project.


It's the remaining link to connect Arad-Timisoara motorway with the (future) motorway from Lugoj to Deva.

If you remember I drawed you a map in September:


----------



## bogdymol

Last week I sent an e-mail to the Romanian Police asking about some data regarding the number of accidents and victims from the Romanian roads and Motorways. You can check their answer at this link, but below is a version that's easier to read:










Accidente = Accidents
Decese = Number of dead people from the accidents
Răniți grav = Number of injured people from the accidents

DN7 = main road 7
A1 = A1 motorway

As you can see, on most of the main roads, after opening of the paralel motorway, the number of accidents and victims dropped significantly.

The only motorways with a comparable amount of accidents with the nearby main road are A1 Bucharest - Pitești and A2 Bucharest - Fetești, but considering their length and that the traffic values are much higher on the motorway I think that the numbers are still ok.
*
Conclusion: motorways not only help you to get from A to B fast, but also a lot safer.*


----------



## Le Clerk

On Monday they'll announce the winner for Comarnic-Brasov. This means works can start in early 2014 and end in 2016, if all goes well.


----------



## cricric

> end in 2014, if all goes well.


...


----------



## Le Clerk

I don't get your point?!

______________________________

I though it was going to be only ~ 85 km?! 



> *Roads Authority To Open Almost 100 Km Of Highway In December, Originally Due In April*
> yesterday, 22:00
> 
> Romania will inaugurate this month 98 km of highway in the western half of Romania, a project with a total cost of EUR530 million or around EUR5.4 million per km on average.


 ZF


----------



## amst

^^

A1:
- LOT 1, Lugoj - Deva = 27 km
- Orastie - Sebes = 24 km
- Sebes - Cunta = 19 km
- Saliste - Sibiu = 17 km

A6 = 11 km

TOTAL: 27 + 24 + 19 + 17 + 11 = 98km


----------



## bogdymol

amst said:


> A1:
> - LOT 1, Lugoj - Deva = 27 km


Out of which ~10 km can't be used because no motorway exit was planned on the western part:


----------



## ionutz_08

^^
bogdy.if that part of motorway can not be used is the waranty already running or just from the inauguration onwards?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Tirrena Scavi, the company that built the motorway signed a contract to build a motorway from A to B and to offer 2 years warranty starting from the end of works. It's not their problem, but the Transport Minister's problem if that during the warranty the motorway is used or not.


----------



## ionutz_08

bogdymol said:


> ^^ Tirrena Scavi, the company that built the motorway signed a contract to build a motorway from A to B and to offer 2 years warranty starting from the end of works. It's not their problem, but the Transport Minister's problem if that during the warranty the motorway is used or not.


.....incredible.....


----------



## Le Clerk

If the exit was not in the CNADNR specs, then it's not the problem of the contractor.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I agree, it's just the way how LOTs are divided over a longer stretch of new motorway.


----------



## Le Clerk

Timisoara-Lugoj LOT 2 signed with Tirrena Scavi 3 days ago, today U/C:



















Yesterday barriers were still ON:



bogdymol said:


> Out of which ~10 km can't be used because no motorway exit was planned on the western part:


----------



## medicu' de garda

Very cold weather these last few days, yet nothing will stop Astaldi, the constructor of Orastie-Sibiu lot 4 (Saliste-Sibiu west) from finishing the motorway before 20.12.2013, not even snow! Hopefully the ashfalting works will be good enough to last through the winter. Some resurfacing works are to be expected next year. I just hope it won't be another Arad-Timisoara :shifty:

Many thanks to adiarc, for the wonderful photos he made :cheers:



adiarc said:


> dupa cum vedeti , sensul giratoriu este bye-bye...si avem asfalt acolo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vedeti cum arata carosabilul la prima ora...pe ger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dupa masa ,,,alt peisaj...si cateva grade peste 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asta e masinaria care incalzea asfatul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si aici e ultima portiune unde se toarna str de uzura ( cu exceptia nodului Sb Vest ) , plus , din nou , aceea masinarie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si in incheiere poza cea mai interesanta
> asa arata de aproape FOSTUL SENS GIRATORIU
> numai bine tuturor...


----------



## Le Clerk

first section of A6 ready:



dorum said:


> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Le Clerk said:


> 2014-2020 masterplan;


Why there is no Bucharest-Giurgiu motorway?:bash:

BTW, this network forces international traffic to make a lot of deviations and prolongs travel distance in Romania. I am sure it's just a side effect:troll:


----------



## bogdymol

^^ A romanian forumer (vancouverro) posted this:










Check out how the only north-south motorway connection in Romania will be Comarnic - Brasov motorway (PPP project, currently in the bid process, but contested by many because of it's high price on the long term).

PS: to the Romanian forumers: please don't start here a debate between A1 Sibiu -Pitesti and A3 Comarnic - Brasov motorways. Thank you.


----------



## cricric

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Why there is no Bucharest-Giurgiu motorway?:bash:


Because:

https://maps.google.ro/maps?saddr=A...4&panoid=OywGbj0SuHZJJ-lnFuSO5A&cbp=12,0,,0,0


----------



## MichiH

slakero said:


> And would you really think that the current gov will last more than one more year and a new government will not do any replaning on such a wonderful "master plan"?


I guess that's the main problem. You must hurry up and get through the projects. It is much easier to reject a masterplan (documents only) than stopping an ongoing construction.


----------



## Le Clerk

slakero said:


> Would you really bet brasov-bacau will be constructed? Who will give the money for that? There's no plan, nothing, just some line on a map.
> 
> I noticed that you're really optimistic, but seriously you can't believe that plan will be done as they say. And would you really think that the current gov will last more than one more year and a new government will not do any replaning on such a wonderful "master plan"?


It is true that the next government could annul this masterplan. Heck, they could annul just as easy a 300 pager, EUR 4 mil masterplan. 

BUT, the next gov will not be able to annul what was contracted before their coming to power, i.e. Brasov-Comarnic, and that will at least give a chance to Brasov-Bacau. Sibiu-Pitesti doesn't give any chance for a motorway connecting east Romania to the Romanian motorway network.


----------



## panda80

Le Clerk said:


> There are enough studies of traffic, and dangerous areas, and this plan aims to address just that.
> 
> Whoever says we need more studies, would probably say the opposite the moment they'd tender for more studies. We need tenders for motorway works and actual works going on.


The problem is that there is NO reasonable traffic study in Romania. The last one was done manually and probably is far from reality. A traffic study will probably show that the two motorways in discussion (VO vs VP) will not affect each other so much as many of us think. I expect that no more than 10% of the traffic from VO will move to VP if the motorway is completed and viceversa. The 2 motorways are quite far from each other and are used from people coming and going from/to different destinations. Also you can not expect to remove some traffic from DN2 with a motorway Bacau-Brasov. The influence of the motorway on the traffic on DN2 will be very small. But I have no values. I expect from a traffic study to provide these values.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Doesn't the EU demand proper planning instruments for allocating funding to Romanian road projects?


----------



## Le Clerk

What do you mean?! Like a FS? That's a requirement in the Romanian law too.


----------



## medicu' de garda

Le Clerk said:


> This is an error of logic. That is, your note that it would be only one motorway. Here's why you are in error:
> [...]bla bla bla [...]


I was just correcting our fellow forumer that didn't understand the meaning of the lines, which led to a incorect conclusion. I don't wish to participate in this seriously outdated and childish debate, which has already went on for months with no conclusion and caused the banning of several forum members. This is nothing more than a deaf-man discussion, based on some political statements and some .pdf that was written almost overnight. There is no real bydget, no piece of paper from the EU, NOTHING to justify these talks.

So please, out of respect for our fellow forum members on the international community, spare us your arguments hno:. At least until after the discussions with the EU officials...


----------



## Le Clerk

panda80 said:


> The problem is that there is NO reasonable traffic study in Romania. The last one was done manually and probably is far from reality. A traffic study will probably show that the two motorways in discussion (VO vs VP) will not affect each other so much as many of us think. I expect that no more than 10% of the traffic from VO will move to VP if the motorway is completed and viceversa. The 2 motorways are quite far from each other and are used from people coming and going from/to different destinations. Also you can not expect to remove some traffic from DN2 with a motorway Bacau-Brasov. The influence of the motorway on the traffic on DN2 will be very small. But I have no values. I expect from a traffic study to provide these values.


I tend to agree with you, though this is not evidence by a study. 

This would also mean that Brasov-Comarnic would not get that "dramatically" clogged with traffic.


----------



## Le Clerk

medicu' de garda said:


> So please, out of respect for our fellow forum members on the international community, spare us your arguments hno:. At least until after the discussions with the EU officials...


I have not opened this debate. 

Secondly, the EU has nothing to do with this debate, since the EU does not finance Brasov-Comarnic. :dunno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Still, Romania is an EU member and must comply to EU regulations for planning and procedure. You can't draw a few lines on a map with paint and expect it to be under construction 2 years later. In most countries planning and procedures last at least 5 years.


----------



## Le Clerk

Chris, which would be those regulations on planning and procedure?

Secondly, I hope it'll not last 5 years to do just the planning for a motorway. For the name of God, construction lasts 2 years!


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Comarnic-Brasov highway project attracts two bidders*
> By Newsroom Constructions December 10, 2013 10:11
> 
> 
> Two foreign consortiums placed bids for the construction in concession of the 58 km Comarnic-Brasov highway, announced the department for large infrastructure projects and foreign investments (DPIIS).
> 
> The bidders are the Vistrada Nord consortium comprising France’s Vinci, Austria’s Strabag and Greece’s Aktor and another consortium made up of Italy’s Impregilo and Salini.
> 
> Romania’s UMB Spedition, a highway construction firm controlled by local businessperson Dorinel Umbrarescu, gave up its intention to submit an offer.
> 
> The DPIIS said the winning bidder will be announced on December 20.
> 
> The highway should be completed by the end of 2016, according to Narcis Neaga, general manager of the national roads and highways company CNADNR. The new projects is designed to ease traffic on the National Road 1 (DN1).


 *Source*


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> Doesn't the EU demand proper planning instruments for allocating funding to Romanian road projects?


You can check the road/motorway projects that EU can finance on this map:










*bolded line*: priority projects (core)
normal line: comprehensive network (secondary projects)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> Secondly, I hope it'll not last 5 years to do just the planning for a motorway. For the name of God, construction lasts 2 years!


In most developed countries (which should include Romania), the planning process is something like this;

* political agreement to build and fund a motorway (there could be years or even decades of political talk before this).
* design a preliminary alignment, with several alternatives
* public hearing
* publishing a preferred alternative + environmental impact statement 
* public comment
* publishing a final EIS
* public can appeal
* court decide about the appeals
* tender
* court handles possible tender appeals from constructors.

Building a court-proof EIS takes around 1 - 1.5 years. A typical EIS is around 1,000 pages. Public hearings and commenting periods are usually at least 6 weeks, but are often longer in the initial stage. Then most projects will go to court. It usually takes at least half a year to get a project through court, but in most countries it takes longer, 1 - 2 years is not unheard of. That assumes that the project will not fail before the judge. Then you have to go through land acquisition and possible appeals during the tender process. 

Most countries do not achieve this in less than 5 years.


----------



## Le Clerk

If you mean Comarnic-Brasov, it has gone through most of the above stages, bar court challenges AFAIK. And I hope there will be no court challenges against the award on 20 Dec. 

BTW: these are not EU requirements, but member state requirements, and they are part of so-called due process. In most cases, these stages do not take more than 2 years.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> You can check the road/motorway projects that EU can finance on this map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bolded line*: priority projects (core)
> normal line: comprehensive network (secondary projects)


Lugoj-Calafat is completed. Same as Calafat-Bucharest. :troll:


----------



## bogdymol

^^



bogdymol said:


> You can check the *road/motorway projects* that EU can finance on this map:


----------



## Le Clerk

The road on those sections was indeed completed and financed by the EU during 2007-2013. Does it mean that the EU is not interested in funding a motorway on these same sections for 2014-2020?!


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Ask them.

http://tentea.ec.europa.eu/en/contact_us.htm


----------



## nenea_hartia

slakero said:


> [...] just some line on a map.


:nono: Just some line on a, and I quote him, "masterplan". :lol:


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> ^^ Ask them.
> 
> http://tentea.ec.europa.eu/en/contact_us.htm


No, I ask you. Is it a consistent map ?! Because the EU says some of the routes which would shorten the distances with western Europe are completed. And indeed they have benefitted from road upgrade recently, from EU funds. So, what is the point to mock a proposal that would solve other needs in Romania?!


----------



## Le Clerk

Ok. :cheers: 

-------------------


Nadlac -Arad LOT 1 was clarified in court today. Astaldi-Max Boegl keeps the award and can get back to work. They can complete the rest of works by end next year.


----------



## sponge_bob

bogdymol said:


> You will probably hate me after correcting your post, but I want the information posted here to be real.


+183.4

Any chance of an appeal to a higher court delaying matters yet again???


----------



## bogdymol

sponge_bob said:


> Any chance of an appeal to a higher court delaying matters yet again???


As far as I know, no, they can't appeal further, so the Government will have to sign the contract with Astaldi - Max Boegl soon.


----------



## sponge_bob

If this project is completed in a year from now (subject to contract as you said Bogdymol) will the Hungarian bit be completed by then as well??


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> If you would present the information correct I would have to do this. But when you do it "short and on point", but with mistakes...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any retard kid here... Could you be more specific please?


Between you who needs to mention that a contractor needs to have a contract to start works, and someone who doesn't feel the need to inform everybody that the water is wet, what do you think?!

PS: just to say the obvious, according to the law, the CNADNR must sign the contract with ASTALDI ASAP, so it's just a matter of (short)time until this award will send Astaldi to the site....


----------



## bogdymol

The Hungarian M43 motorway between the Romanian border and Mako is currently under construction and the deadline for completion in September 2014. 

If all goes well on both sides of the border we could have this 2 motorways completed at about the same time (or with just a small 1-2-3 months delay).

This will be the first motorway connection between Romania and any other country :banana:


----------



## bogdymol

I won't reply to LeClerk's comments anymore, but I will state write here the real information regarding road development in Romania, although some forum members see this information as obvious.


----------



## MichiH

No peace in Romania... 



Le Clerk said:


> They *can *complete the rest of works by end next year.





Le Clerk said:


> Between you who needs to mention that a contractor needs to have a contract to start works, and someone who doesn't feel the need to inform everybody that the water is wet, what do you think?!


They could complete the rest of the works if they are going to sign the contract soon.

We don't need any detail but I think it is important not to post wrong information. It is possbile that the contract will not be signed within the next weeks (I've some experience with road constructions... Nothing is impossible...). I've already "stored the information" that the section is planned to be completed until late 2014 (except weather impact etcetera). But your conclusion was obviously wrong... Sorry, but that's my opinion.

PS: I really like your information about Romanian motorway projects. Please continue but do not simplify contexts too much. Thanks!


----------



## and802

Bogdymol, do not leave, stay sharp. We need you as a reliable source of information. 

Fortunately, this time Romania got some money from ue budget so what had been seen as a dream 5 years ago, in next 5 years becomes reality


----------



## nenea_hartia

bogdymol said:


> I won't reply to LeClerk's comments anymore [...]


This is how I started too few months ago... 



bogdymol said:


> but I will state write here the real information regarding road development in Romania [...]


... and I tried the same attitude for awhile, but then I felt myself completely flooded with ridiculous maps, unrealistic schedules, unreliable information and tones of links redirecting to hyper-optimistic newspaper articles and - at some point - I knew I completely lost the battle. Hence, cowardly, I gave up. :lol: 
There is no room here for two. :lol:


----------



## Le Clerk

I sometimes would like to ask people how do they go about their jobs in this deep shit characteristical pessimism of your lives?! How do you start about your day saying to you or the people around you: it's not possible, it's not going to happen, we cannot do it, etc?! Who will hire you?! Who will want to hear NOes from you on a continuous basis, even when there is evidence that it is douable, that Romania was this year second to Poland in terms of motorway opening in the EU etc, etc... why the continuous whinings and negativeness?! Who serves it to?!


----------



## sponge_bob

As a nice new years present to everyone I think I will pull a Romanian Motorway MasterPlan 2014-2020 out of my arse ( in nice colours) . It might look suspiciously like Bogdymols found 1960s plan so I apologise to Bogdymol in advance. The important thing is to show motorways everywhere by 2020, none of these horrible 100kph expressways that ruin a good map ..... and to make sure everyone likes the colours. 

Happy Christmas ( Catholic calendar variant) to everyone in the mean time.


----------



## Fahrenheit 10

sponge_bob said:


> Happy Christmas ( Catholic calendar variant) to everyone in the mean time.


Almost everybody in Romania celebrate the Christmas on 25 of December, except a small Russian minority in the Dobrogea region


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> I sometimes would like to ask people how do they go about their jobs in this deep shit characteristical pessimism of your lives?! How do you start about your day saying to you or the people around you: it's not possible, it's not going to happen, we cannot do it, etc?! Who will hire you?! Who will want to hear NOes from you on a continuous basis, even when there is evidence that it is douable, that Romania was this year second to Poland in terms of motorway opening in the EU etc, etc... why the continuous whinings and negativeness?! Who serves it to?!


you mix two characterstics of good employees.
optimism is good for kindergarden parties, not in real business.

employers need f*ighters*, who go ahead *like bulldozers*, no matter what happens.

employers *do not need idiots* who *smile all the time *and *promise mountains of gold*


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> you mix two characterstics of good employees.
> optimism is good for kindergarden parties, not in real business.
> 
> employers need f*ighters*, who go ahead *like bulldozers*, no matter what happens.
> 
> employers *do not need idiots* who *smile all the time *and *promise mountains of gold*


You don't get it. Romania is among the most pessimistic nation in the world. Our most known allegory is about immobilizing pessimism to the death. Everywhere you can see that kind of attitude, including here.

PS: employers do not want pessimism at every step of the way, smth that I am sick and tired of, reading this forum and others, especially on the Romanian section.


----------



## cinxxx

Fahrenheit 10 said:


> Almost everybody in Romania celebrate the Christmas on 25 of December, except a small Russian minority in the Dobrogea region


There is also a Serb minority In Banat who celebrate it later.
But Fahrenheit 10 is right, alomst all of Romania celebrates Christmas on 25 December, Romanian Orthodox included.


----------



## Le Clerk

Here's an article, which most will find as follows: funny, overly optimistic, with grammar mistakes, not 140% accurate, etc, you name it! As a result, it must not be posted here, so mods can censor it. 




> *Galati City Council to spend EUR 10 million on feasibility study for a road tunnel crossing the Danube bed *
> 
> The Galati City Council has voted to spend EUR 10 million from next year's budget on a feasibility study regarding the construction of a tunnel that would link Galati and Tulcea. The mayor of Galati, Marius Stan (PNL), had first floated the idea of a tunnel under the Danube in May, after attending a congress abroad. The mayor said that the tunnel would be built with European funds or through a public-private partnership. (Romanian Source)


 Source


:banana:


----------



## definitivo

cinxxx said:


> *There is also a Serb minority In Banat* who celebrate it later.
> But Fahrenheit 10 is right, alomst all of Romania celebrates Christmas on 25 December, Romanian Orthodox included.


...hmmm...Banat is part of Romania ???


----------



## bogdymol

^^ cinxxx will post a map with Banat region as soon as he will read your post


----------



## definitivo

bogdymol said:


> ^^ cinxxx will post a map with Banat region as soon as he will read your post


...
...maybe I'm Romanian after cinxxx post...

...p.s.

don't leave us bogdymol...also, I like Leclerc's posts but his "red line" is very short ...


----------



## cinxxx

^^ Here you go


----------



## suvi genije

^^
And very good example of national tolerance in whole Banat region!
We just need one motorway / exp.way from Belgrade to Timisoara.


----------



## bogdymol

Last week there was the inauguration ceremony of the Mures bridge that connects the town of Pecica with the village of Sânpetru German. The location of the bridge is here (it's not updated yet on Google Maps). Some pictures from the inauguration ceremony:



















11 priests...










Yesterday, a Romanian forum member (_*radutm*_, who's recent posts from this thread were deleted) tried to cross the bridge from the southern end, but he couldn't because they were still working at the connection road and because there was some kind of committee checking the bridge for completing the construction paperwork. More pictures with the southern connection road you may find here.










Also, the connection road on the northern side of the bridge is not ready yet... so the bridge is only accessible on a dirt road.


----------



## definitivo

cinxxx said:


> ^^ Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...there are similar maps in my country, also, but with "diferent name of state"...and I don't get it, maps, and people who loves that kind off maps...Now I expect a comment from someone like-minded Hungarian ...
> 
> let's speak about road constructions...


----------



## definitivo

suvi genije said:


> ^^
> 
> We just need *one* motorway / exp.way *from Belgrade* to Timisoara.


...whattaopinion...why not Novi Sad - Zrenjanin - Timisoara ???


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Here's an article, which most will find as follows: funny, overly optimistic, with grammar mistakes, not 140% accurate, etc, you name it!


Almost every newspaper article all over the world (regarding road projects) applies to this description!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That is why you want press releases as the source of information about road projects. The media is highly unreliable and inaccurate.


----------



## commodore

Le Clerk said:


> I sometimes would like to ask people how do they go about their jobs in this deep shit characteristical pessimism of your lives?! How do you start about your day saying to you or the people around you: it's not possible, it's not going to happen, we cannot do it, etc?! Who will hire you?! Who will want to hear NOes from you on a continuous basis, even when there is evidence that it is douable, that Romania was this year second to Poland in terms of motorway opening in the EU etc, etc... why the continuous whinings and negativeness?! Who serves it to?!



I second that! Cheers Le Clerk!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## suvi genije

definitivo said:


> ...whattaopinion...why not Novi Sad - Zrenjanin - Timisoara ???


Cause the route Belgrade-Timisora would be more frequent than that one.
Adriatic sea and inner Serbia wold be closer to people and freight traffic from Romania via BG than via NS.
Belgrade is capital of Serbia, 8 times bigger than NS.
But I agree that sholud be some faster solution from Zrenjanin to RO border (road NS-ZR is 1+1, but wide and fast).


----------



## definitivo

suvi genije said:


> Cause the route Belgrade-Timisora would be more frequent than that one.
> Adriatic sea and inner Serbia wold be closer to people and freight traffic from Romania via BG than via NS.
> Belgrade is capital of Serbia, 8 times bigger than NS.
> But I agree that sholud be some faster solution from Zrenjanin to RO border (road NS-ZR is 1+1, but wide and fast).


...the shortest route ( Trieste, Ljubljana, Zagreb...Timisoara ) will be via the planned road Ruma - Novi Sad - Zrenjanin...the decision, where will be motorway SRB - RO, is not only on Serbian side but also from the side of Romania and Italy...Italy "force" Ruma - Novi Sad new motorway with tunnel, reconstruction Novi Sad - Zrenjanin to 2x2 and 2x2 from Zrenjanin to Romanian boarder...
...Belgrade is 8 X bigger...dude, you're wroooong...


----------



## suvi genije

definitivo said:


> ...the shortest route ( Trieste, Ljubljana, Zagreb...Timisoara ) will be via the planned road Ruma - Novi Sad - Zrenjanin...the decision, where will be motorway SRB - RO, is not only on Serbian side but also from the side of Romania and Italy...Italy "force" Ruma - Novi Sad new motorway with tunnel, reconstruction Novi Sad - Zrenjanin to 2x2 and 2x2 from Zrenjanin to Romanian boarder...
> ...Belgrade is 8 X bigger...dude, you're wroooong...


At the moment both rutes are far from planning.

But step by step. Today you've learnt that one part of Romania is called Banat (as well as one part of Serbia), and that should be enough for Friday.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Le Clerk said:


> You don't get it. Romania is among the most pessimistic nation in the world. Our most known allegory is about immobilizing pessimism to the death. Everywhere you can see that kind of attitude, including here.
> 
> PS: employers do not want pessimism at every step of the way, smth that I am sick and tired of, reading this forum and others, especially on the Romanian section.


Agreed. I'm Romanian but I grew up in the USA and I have a hard time having any discussions with any Romanian, including my own family, because of the* irrationally* excessive pessimism. I'm glad LeClerk understands this because many Romanians don't, and this is the NUMBER ONE AND *ABSOLUTE REASON* why Romania is the poorest country in Europe. I don't want to discuss this any further because (it is off topic) but also complex, and extremes on either side won't get anyone anywhere, but right now the NUMBER ONE problem that Romanians have to resolve for themselves, is their excessive IRRATIONAL pessimism that they accept unquestionably as the norm. "I think therefore I am" => "How I think determines what I can achieve."


----------



## Theijs

definitivo said:


> Why not Novi Sad - Zrenjanin - Timisoara ???


Actually I need to drive from Arad to Novi Sad around Christmas. Which road we take best? And what in case it's icy or snowing?


----------



## JackFrost

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Romania is the poorest country in Europe


and could be among the richest...


----------



## definitivo

Theijs said:


> Actually I need to drive from Arad to Novi Sad around Christmas. *Which road we take best*? And what in case it's icy or snowing?


...via Szeged (HU)...it's around 240km... from Mako to Novi Sad you have highway...via Timisoara-Jimbolia-Zrenjanin is 205-210km...


----------



## MichiH

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> the NUMBER ONE problem that Romanians have to resolve for themselves, is their excessive IRRATIONAL pessimism that they accept unquestionably as the norm.


I was only once in Romania to train some Romanian colleagues. I was very impressed by their optimistic attitude. "We have a good education and we are able to manage any challenge". They were proud that the scrap rate in their production plant is much lower than the scrap rate in German plants. I've expected to train basic things but I realized that they already have a good knowledge about the stuff and are learning very fast. It is more difficult to teach German experts some more details about the stuff than teaching these Romanians from scratch.

I haven't told them that I am interested in road infrastructure but one collegue started a discussion about it. His message was "we have good conditions to increase our economy and prosperity. The only big problem is that we have no adequate road network but we are working on it". :applause:

Some German colleagues (also from US and Russia) and I are always complaining about our work (processes, product quality, boss, colleagues, strategy,...) but in comparison to Romania (and other German companies or live conditions all over the world) we are complaining on a very, very high level! Well, I was impressed by the positive Romanian attitude...


----------



## alwn

does anybody knows it any chance to see Lugoj- Deva Lot 1 inaugurated in 2013? I understand that they could open 17 km from Lot 1+ 11 km A6 (connecting with Lugoj ring)


----------



## nenea_hartia

Le Clerk said:


> Who will hire you?!


You would be surprised: people who actually _build_ the motorways, not post surrealistic articles about them. 

@*MichiH*: :applause: Thank you for the great reply! 
Despite of some comments here, I'm one of the optimists (although there is a line to draw between optimism and realism). A lot has changed in Romania in the past few years, including road infrastructure. Sure, we still have a lot to do further. But step by step, in time, with EU help, I hope we can do it.


----------



## Le Clerk

nenea_hartia said:


> You would be surprised: people who actually _build_ the motorways, not post surrealistic articles about them.


I was not referring to you, but my question was rather general and rethorical. 
If you think article writers/journalists can work on motorways, it's your worst bet then, and inded an original approach! :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> I was only once in Romania to train some Romanian colleagues. I was very impressed by their optimistic attitude. "We have a good education and we are able to manage any challenge". They were proud that the scrap rate in their production plant is much lower than the scrap rate in German plants. I've expected to train basic things but I realized that they already have a good knowledge about the stuff and are learning very fast. It is more difficult to teach German experts some more details about the stuff than teaching these Romanians from scratch.
> 
> I haven't told them that I am interested in road infrastructure but one collegue started a discussion about it. His message was "we have good conditions to increase our economy and prosperity. The only big problem is that we have no adequate road network but we are working on it". :applause:
> 
> Some German colleagues (also from US and Russia) and I are always complaining about our work (processes, product quality, boss, colleagues, strategy,...) but in comparison to Romania (and other German companies or live conditions all over the world) we are complaining on a very, very high level! Well, I was impressed by the positive Romanian attitude...


It is refreshing to see this experience from a foreigner woorking with Romanians, and I thank you for posting it here! :cheers:

However, this is the kind of attitude that is the extreme exception in my personal experience as a Romanian. The overwhelming attitude is negative and pessimistic, to the bone.


----------



## bogdymol

^^



bogdymol said:


> *A1 and A6 motorway near Lugoj will not be opened today, but only on December 23th.*


And yes, 10 km of A1 near Lugoj can't be used because there is no proper exit at the western point of it. It will be opened when A1 Timisoara-Lugoj lot 2 will be completed (works just started on that section and will end at the end of 2015).


----------



## bogdymol

Pictures from *turnulsfatului.ro*:


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Double good news today:
> 
> Vinci-Strabag-Aktor consortium won the contract for the Comarnic-Brasov motorway PPP (58 km) for EUR 1.2 B.
> 
> 
> *Source*


More details :

Price / km = EUR 21 m 
Max speed: 130 km / h
18 short tunnels in total lenght of 3 km
3 long tunnels with total lenght of 10 km
53 viaducts
concession duration: 30 years
deadline for construction: 2016


----------



## burt1991

Bonjour, Roumanie!

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer où est planifiée et où va aller l'Autoroute A6?

Bravo pour A1, dans quelques ans, peut-être complet


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> More details :
> 
> Price / km = EUR 21 m
> Max speed: 130 km / h
> 18 short tunnels in total lenght of 3 km
> 3 long tunnels with total lenght of 10 km
> 53 viaducts
> concession duration: 30 years
> deadline for construction: 2016


what is "_deadline for construction: 2016_" 

does it mean the road will be in operation by the end of 2016 ?
i


----------



## ionutzyankoo

burt1991 said:


> Bonjour, Roumanie!
> 
> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer où est planifiée et où va aller l'Autoroute A6?
> 
> Bravo pour A1, dans quelques ans, peut-être complet


A6 va aller de Lugoj a Drobeta Turnu Severin et apres direction Craiova - Calafat - le pont "Nouvelle Europe" - frontiere Bulgarie.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

and802 said:


> what is "_deadline for construction: 2016_"
> 
> does it mean the road will be in operation by the end of 2016 ?
> i


Yes. And that may be unrealistic. It means 3 years of construction if they would start right away. Which may be doable if the terrain is easy, but this is difficult terrain with several tunnels. It is known that the technical installations of tunnels could take as much as 12 months to implement and test. Not to mention there is hardly any experience in Romania with tunnel safety systems, which makes the project more vulnerable to risk.

Most recent tenders in Poland have a deadline of 2017 and these are in substantially easier terrain.


----------



## Le Clerk

Vinci and Strabag are among the most experienced builders in Europe, and they'll certainly pull to finish ASAP to start cashing in the tolls.


----------



## Le Clerk

ionutzyankoo said:


> A6 va aller de Lugoj a Drobeta Turnu Severin et apres direction Craiova - Calafat - le pont "Nouvelle Europe" - frontiere Bulgarie.


Je doute que la route d'autoroute A6 a ete etablie. Ce n'est pas de l'etude de fesabilite pour ca.


----------



## Samply

Le Clerk said:


> Vinci and Strabag are among the most experienced builders in Europe, *and they'll certainly pull to finish ASAP to start cashing in the tolls*.


I'd be a little worried about that! Although I understand this section does need to be built asap it does seem a little unrealistic


----------



## bogdymol

A very good driving video of the new *A1 motorway near Sibiu* (lot 4):






edit: another great video, with map included, of A1 motorway near Sibiu (lot 4):






edit2: a video of lot 1&2, from Cunta (Sebes) to Orastie:


----------



## Le Clerk

Samply said:


> I'd be a little worried about that! Although I understand this section does need to be built asap it does seem a little unrealistic




They'll have a 30-year concession on their own job. If they make a poor job, they'll cash in a poor to nil toll.


----------



## Samply

Now that Sebes is entirely bypassed by A1 the queues there (DN1/DN7) are now a thing of the past?


----------



## alexandru.vladescu

Yes, they are. I am happy for the people who live in Sebes because their town is now empty of trucks and transit cars.


----------



## Le Clerk

Can anyone kind of heart make a summary of motorways opened and tendered/contracted this year?! :cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

Here is a selection of the best pictures with the recently opened sections of *A1 motorway between Orastie and Sibiu*. You can check all the pictures on the A1 motorway thread from the Romanian forum.

© Pictures belong to the original posters. None of them is shot by me.

Opening ceremony near Sibiu:



















Italian flag because lot 4 was built by the Italian company Astaldi:










Entrance to the first motorway tunnel in Romania:



















Near Sebes, few minutes/hours before opening:










Drivers celebrate the opening of A1 motorway:










Sebes bypass, 1 hour after traffic opening:










A picture from Unirea newspaper:










Look at all this traffic:


----------



## bogdymol

And some more pictures:





































Just look at the truck traffic on that overpass...


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Double Triple good news today:
> 
> Vinci-Strabag-Aktor consortium won the contract for the Comarnic-Brasov motorway PPP (55 km) for EUR 1.2 B.
> 
> 
> *Source*


Sebes-Turda motorway (70 km) *tender contractors were selected today* apparently, so that makes 3x Christmas presents. :cheers: 

We'll learn more in the coming days. Works will be financed from EU and gov funds.


----------



## Le Clerk

Current motorway status:



Skynick said:


> Pentru maine


----------



## bogdymol

After today's motorway openings (~60 km), the Romanian motorway length is now 607 km:



ionut said:


> Sa adunam, asadar. Astazi avem trei tronsoane noi, Orastie-Sebes Vest, Sebes Vest-Cunta si Saliste-Sibiu Vest. *In total 59,96 km fix.*
> 
> *In exploatare (km reali, nu km de numerotare) la 19.12.2013:*
> A1: Bucuresti-Pitesti *109,66 km* (include Pitesti bypass)
> A1: Sibiu bypass *17,56 km*
> A1: Sibiu-Saliste *16,105 km*
> A1: Cunta-Sebes-Orastie *43,855 km*
> A1: Orastie-Simeria-Deva *32,80 km*
> A1: Lugoj-Timisoara lot 1 (Izvin-Giarmata, Timisoara bypass) *9,50 km*
> A1: Timisoara-Arad *44,50 km* (include Arad bypass)
> A2: Bucuresti-Cernavoda-Medgidia-Constanta *203,00 km*
> A3: Bucuresti-Ploiesti *56,29 km* (sectiunea de 6 km intre CB si zona Pipera/Tunari nu este terminata)
> A3: Campia Turzii-Gilau (Cluj vest) *52,00 km*
> A4: Constanta bypass *22,20 km*
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> TOTAL KM REALI IN EXPLOATARE: *607,47 km*
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## threo2k

Amazing place!


----------



## Le Clerk

Some good shots of Bucharest ring expansion:



fun_autobahn said:


> Aici eram bucuros nevoie mare ca eram cu bicla pe asfalt :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aici in poza se vede stuf, nu stiu daca e o balta sau un parau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fundatia soselei este destul de inalta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si din nou cu ochii la asfalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diferenta de nivel variaza intre 0 si 15 cm





fun_autobahn said:


> In poza de mai sus cat si in cea de mai jos se vede ca strazile cu iesire la centura sunt pregatite pt noua configurare care o sa aiba loc cand lucrarile vor fi terminate. Este vb de localitatea Rudeni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dovada ca muncitorii lucrau :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armaturi ce asteapta sa fie bagate in pamant. La intoarcere au mai adus inca 3 de tipul asta cu trailer gabarit depasit





fun_autobahn said:


> Sa ne vedem de drum





fun_autobahn said:


> Am aflat ca spatiul median este asa lat pt ca pe dedesupt trec niste conducte de apa





fun_autobahn said:


> Ma aproprii de benzinaria Petrom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In groapa se observa doua pet-uri de noroc, sa la fie cu noroc muncitorilor





fun_autobahn said:


> Am trecut si de Petrom, santierul continua..





fun_autobahn said:


> Acum ma aproprii de Mercedes :bowtie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intretinerea centurii nici nu exista :bash:


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Double good news today:
> 
> Vinci-Strabag-Aktor consortium won the contract for the Comarnic-Brasov motorway PPP (55 km) for EUR 1.2 B.
> 
> 
> *Source*


BTW: this PPP bodes well for the upcoming PPPs to be awarded early next year: A0 south and Craiova-Pitesti. It's gonna be an awesome new year for motorway projects. :banana:


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Congratulations, Romania!!!!


----------



## Le Clerk

Thank you! Likewise, a great new year, with new motorway openings/contracted! :cheers:


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> More details :
> 
> Price / km = EUR 21 m
> Max speed: 130 km / h
> 18 short tunnels in total lenght of 3 km
> 3 long tunnels with total lenght of 10 km
> 53 viaducts
> concession duration: 30 years
> deadline for construction: 2016







ChrisZwolle said:


> Yes. And that may be unrealistic. It means 3 years of construction if they would start right away. Which may be doable if the terrain is easy, but this is difficult terrain with several tunnels. It is known that the technical installations of tunnels could take as much as 12 months to implement and test. Not to mention there is hardly any experience in Romania with tunnel safety systems, which makes the project more vulnerable to risk.
> 
> Most recent tenders in Poland have a deadline of 2017 and these are in substantially easier terrain.



Chris, very correct.

18 tunnels
3 long tunnels
53 viaducts


I think we will be *extremely happy* if *everything* is going to be finished by end of 2018

I am sorry this date is completely crazy. wnoder why this is even published... 
I understand there are lots of disclaimers in a contract which protect future revenues.



Le Clerk said:


> Vinci and Strabag are among the most experienced builders in Europe, and they'll certainly pull to finish ASAP to start cashing in the tolls.


... and since they are most expierienced they will keep this 30 year PPP period. no matter what is the completion year.


----------



## Le Clerk

I think it is good toobe constructively skeptical, and most would say this is a crazy deadline, including myself. But then again, these are companies which have half a century experience, and tens of billions in yearly turnover from complex construction projects. We'll see, but even if it is completed 1 or 2 years later, it is still fabulous compared to doing nothing.


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> ... and since they are most expierienced they will keep this 30 year PPP period. no matter what is the completion year.


I do not see your point...


----------



## bogdymol

Aerial images of the new motorway :applause:



ovisopa said:


>


----------



## bogdymol

Here are some screen captures of a webcam installed in the town of Sebes, which was a big problem for the traffic. The pictures are from yesterday, before and after opening of it's motorway bypass:


----------



## medicu' de garda

and802 said:


> Chris, very correct.
> 
> 18 tunnels
> 3 long tunnels
> 53 viaducts
> 
> 
> I think we will be *extremely happy* if *everything* is going to be finished by end of 2018
> 
> I am sorry this date is completely crazy. wnoder why this is even published...
> I understand there are lots of disclaimers in a contract which protect future revenues.


Pretty much everyone on this forum disagrees with the proposed completion date. Our prime-minister said that he would not run for the next elections if the date is not met :lol: .

Still, it's safe to say that some segments of the project could be ready by that date, since there are some easy stretches like the part that bypasses Rasnov and Cristian, or the part between Azuga and Predeal, which have no tunnels, very few bridges and run on a relatively flat terrain, with few groundworks to be done. It might even be possible for Comarnic-Sinaia to be done, since it's easier that the next stretches near Sinaia and Busteni, with long tunnels, but still quite complicated. 

We'll see in the next few years, which will be very very interesting for us romanians: the first mountain motorway and the first long motorway tunnels. :banana:


----------



## Le Clerk

IMO, Comarnic-Sinaia is the most important section of all the motorway. If they open that first, it's going to be like the Sebes by-pass now!


----------



## medicu' de garda

Personally, I think that Busteni is the worst bottleneck in the entire stretch, followed by Sinaia. Although I said it would be easier to open Comarnic-Sinaia first, I think this would seriously agravate the traffic problems on the Prahova valley, until the rest of the motorway to Predeal is finished. I think it will be a tough choice for Vinci, Aktor and Strabag. Open a partial motorway and reap some early taxes, or wait 'till the entire Predeal-Comarnic stretch is done, and ensure they don't cause complete gridlock, which would include their own construction trucks. Hard one :dunno:


----------



## Le Clerk

Open Comarnic-Sinaia first, but no trucks allowed (during the day) until the rest is completed.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ But the constructors trucks still have to drive on the same DN1 as the other cars. And for a project as big as this one, 2-3-400 trucks can work every day on the construction site & the nearby roads... and if you add this ones to the current cars traffic then we have a problem.


----------



## Le Clerk

The minister gave an interview today:

1. Romania inaugurated 115 km of motorway this year, and completed tender procedures for 205 km this year. 
2. Next year Romania will inaugurate 100 km of motorway (Nadlac-Arad lots1&2, Orastie-Sibiu lot3, Timisoara-Lugoj lot2). 
3. Winners on Sebes-Turda motorway (70 km) already established, will be announced on Monday, and must be completed by Dec 2015 to cash in the EU money.
4. Brasov-Sibiu (121 km) is financible from the EU at 85% - FS is valid and needs only to be brought up-to-date. Works to start in 2015 and could be completed easily by 2017. 
5. FS for Sibiu-Pitesti will be retendered next year, works to start in 2017.
6. Bucharest-Ring A3 motorway will be opened by end this year.
7. Campia Turzii-Tg Mures to be tendered in Jan next year, works from EU money, completion Dec 2015.
8. Bucharest Ring north completed in Dec 2014.


----------



## bogdymol

Let's analyse it a little:



Le Clerk said:


> 2. Next year Romania will inaugurate 100 km of motorway (Nadlac-Arad lots1&2, Orastie-Sibiu lot3, Timisoara-Lugoj lot2)..


Nadlac - Arad lot 1: tender completed, contract awarded, but not signed yet. It will be signed soon, and works should last a year. Yes, it can be opened at the end of next year.

Nadlac - Arad lot 2: construction site abbandoned at 85% of works completed. Just about 3-4 month of work remaining. They promised to re-tender it by September 2013, but nothing happened yet. If they will re-tender it soon, and award it without appeals in court that last too long, it can be completed by the end of next year.

Orastie-Sibiu lot3: works started ~2 years ago, but there were problems with landslides. It seems that they reached an agreement with the constructor to continue the works and to modify the project according to the situation. It can be completed by the next year.

Timisoara-Lugoj lot2: this I'm afraid it's a big lie. The contract for construction was signed this month, after about 2 years of tender, re-tender and a lot of appeals in court. The contract was signed and it says that the winning company has 6 months for design and 18 months for actual construction. This is a total of 24 months = 2 years, which means it will be ready by the end of 2015, so not next year.


----------



## Le Clerk

I'm still editing it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

bogdymol said:


> 18 months for actual construction.


99% of the new motorway construction in Europe takes more time than that. I'm afraid it is unrealistic, even in easy terrain. 

Even in the Netherlands and Denmark (which generally have Europe's fastest motorway projects) it takes more time to construct a new motorway than 18 months.


----------



## Le Clerk

AFAIK, we had a case of a motorway completed in 18 months.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ They said they will raise it to 100 km/h at the end of winter.


----------



## bogdymol

*23 December 2013*

Today 2 motorway sectors have been opened in Romania:

*A1 Lugoj - Deva, lot 1 (27.5 km* - but 10 will not be used, although they are completed, until the next motorway section will be completed)
*A6 from A1 interchange to Lugoj bypass (11.4 km)* - it's the first sector of A6 motorway in Romania

*Total:* 17+11 = *28 km of new motorway*. Google maps has already updated this new motorway section.


----------



## MichiH

^^ After that completion. Which route do you advise to use for driving from Szegad to Deva - via D7 or via A1/D6/D68A? Google Maps specifies both routes with 3 hours 50 minutes. The A1 route is 31km longer.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ To be honest, I haven't decided yet which route is better.


----------



## medicu' de garda

Well, since Arad-Deva is such a boring and anoying drive, and most lorries still use that road, it might be a good idea to use the motorway to Timisoara, just for variety's sake, and maybe a more comfortable drive. The traffic isn't so heavy, but if you end up behind a truck on the climbing section after *****, it might take a lot longer. So, maybe a coin toss can settle which one to take :dunno:


----------



## bogdymol

*Romanian motorways stats:*
































































This is just the _beta_ version. If you see any mistake please tell me.


----------



## amst

A photo report from newly opened streches of A1 taken on Saturday. 

Cunta - Sebes section, direction West:


----------



## amst




----------



## amst

Sebes - Orastie, direction West:


----------



## amst

Orastie - Sebes, direction East:


----------



## amst

Lancram exit (Sebes North)


----------



## amst

+ The clear old road on the right










+ The tunnel


----------



## and802

bogdymol said:


> *Romanian motorways stats:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the _beta_ version. If you see any mistake please tell me.



very,very useful.

yellow (orange?) fields tell everything.


----------



## MichiH

Great overview . Thank you very much!



bogdymol said:


>


I've seen the A10 numbering also on OSM. What's the source for A10?

The A1/A10 interchange at Sebes-North is also shown on OSM (> click <). The combination with the current interchange looks strange. I think it is only a possible variant and not based on any final decision, isn't it?

I think the DN1 through road in Lacram should be cut north of Lacram to avoid through traffic. That would require an A10 interchange Alba Iulia South. I don't know if its location should be south (DN1 crossing) or north (at the beginning of the bypass) of the Mures river.


----------



## Le Clerk

Awards on Sebes-Turda motorway (A1-A3 connection):

Lot I - 17 km - de la intrarea pe autostrada de la Sebes pana la Paraul Iovului - km 0+000 - km 17+000: Asocierea Impregilo SpA/Salini SpA; Oferta: 539.488.704 lei (oferta castigatoare de pe locul 3)

Lot II - 24,25km - de la Paraul Iovului pana la intrarea in municipiul Aiud - km 17+000 - km 41+250: Asocierea RCM Construzioni SRl/Imob Lux Construct SRL/Consinit SRL/Societatea de Constructii Napoca SA/ Impresa Ferrara S.N.C Di Angela & Rossella Ferrara/SC T Dancor RomConstruct SRL/SC Shelter Construct SRL/ Associazione Cooperativa Muratori & Affini Ravenna S.C.P.A./ Schiavo & C.SpA/Eurocerad International SRL; Oferta: 460.019.270 lei (Oferta castigatoare de pe locul 1)

Lot III - 12,45km - de la intrarea in Aiud pana la nodul de la Decea - km 41+250 - km 53+700: Asocierea Tirrena Scavi S.p.A Societa Italiana per Condotte d'Acqua S.p.A; Oferta: 420.511.921 lei (oferta castigatoare de pe locul 3)

Lot IV - 16,3 km - de la nodul Decea pana la intrarea in autostrada in zona Turda - km 53+700 - km 70+000: SC PORR Construct SRL/PORR Bau GmbH. Oferta: 470.004.894 lei (oferta castigatoare de pe locul 2)










http://www.hotnews.ro/stiri-esentia...traseul-autostrazii-cat-costa-fiecare-lot.htm


----------



## Le Clerk

Astaldi&Max Bogl won the contract for Nadlac-Arad LOT 1 (22 km) for EUR 56 m

http://www.actualitati-arad.ro/astaldi-contract-pentru-autostrada-arad-nadlac/


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> very,very useful.
> 
> yellow (orange?) fields tell everything.


What is "everything"? :troll:


----------



## JackFrost

Le Clerk said:


> Astaldi&Max Bogl won the contract for Nadlac-Arad LOT 1 (22 km) for EUR 56 m
> 
> http://www.actualitati-arad.ro/astaldi-contract-pentru-autostrada-arad-nadlac/


what does this mean for connecting it with our M43?


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> Awards on Sebes-Turda motorway (A1-A3 connection):


Except lot 2, I'm pretty sure that the winners are ok. Our photo cameras are prepared 

PS: I really hope that there will be no appeals in court and that works will start as soon as possible.


----------



## bogdymol

Jack_Frost said:


> what does this mean for connecting it with our M43?


This is the Romanian part of the motorway. It runs from the border with Hungary (connecting with M43) untill north of Pecica town. Unfortunately, until lot 2 (Pecica-Arad) of the motorway is not completed, lot 1 can't be opened for traffic.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> *Romanian motorways stats:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the _beta_ version. If you see any mistake please tell me.



Great chart.

We'll see a lot more U/C sections next year, besides those in the chart.

Nadlac-Arad, LOT 2 (22 km)

Sebes-Turda (70 km)

Comarnic-Brasov (58 km)

Bors-Suplacu (64 km)

Bacau by-pass (30 km)

and with a bit of help from good luck, Campia Turzii-Targu Mures (53 km)


In total there will be approx 417 km of motorway U/C.

I didn't add anything on A0 and Craiova-Pitesti, but these may become also U/C if they are awarded in January as planned.... if those go online too, well have approx 600 km U/C to have fun with here :banana:


----------



## bogdymol

MichiH said:


> I've seen the A10 numbering also on OSM. What's the source for A10?


CNADNR stated few months ago that this motorway will be called A10.



MichiH said:


> The A1/A10 interchange at Sebes-North is also shown on OSM (> click <). The combination with the current interchange looks strange. I think it is only a possible variant and not based on any final decision, isn't it?


I also hope that it's just a variant, but not the final decision. I know it's a strange interchange. Also, if you check the interchange near Turda you will see that it's also a very strange one.



MichiH said:


> I think the DN1 through road in Lacram should be cut north of Lacram to avoid through traffic. That would require an A10 interchange Alba Iulia South. I don't know if its location should be south (DN1 crossing) or north (at the beginning of the bypass) of the Mures river.


Alba Iulia will have 2 exits: north and south. DN1 will remain in it's current position, but after the motorway is completed only the local traffic will remain on DN1.


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> What is "everything"? :troll:


think again


----------



## MichiH

bogdymol said:


> Alba Iulia will have 2 exits: north and south. DN1 will remain in it's current position, but after the motorway is completed only the local traffic will remain on DN1.


Yes, but I think it would be better to close the DN1 through road in Lancram. But I think it is not possible b/c of the future toll...


----------



## ionutz_08

Le Clerk said:


> Awards on Sebes-Turda motorway (A1-A3 connection):
> 
> Lot I - 17 km - de la intrarea pe autostrada de la Sebes pana la Paraul Iovului - km 0+000 - km 17+000: Asocierea Impregilo SpA/Salini SpA; Oferta: 539.488.704 lei (oferta castigatoare de pe locul 3)


Not again Impregilo.Didn't they had enough of then?come on! :bash:


----------



## ionutz_08

MichiH said:


> Yes, but I think it would be better to close the DN1 through road in Lancram. But I think it is not possible b/c of the future toll...


What toll?It's made with EU money so no toll. And why to close DN1?not everybody likes to drive on motorways and there has to be an alternative to the motorway just in case.remember cunta this weekend.


----------



## bogdymol

MichiH said:


> Yes, but I think it would be better to close the DN1 through road in Lancram. But I think it is not possible b/c of the future toll...


Why should they close it? It has to remain opened and here are just a few reasons:
- local traffic has will still use the old road (for example people driving from Sebes to Lancram or even Alba Iulia)
- in case of accident on the motorway you have an alternate route to divert the traffic

Don't worry, Lancram village and it's citizens will be just fine even if DN1 remains open. The traffic will be very light there. For example just look at the webcam pictures I posted few pages back with Sebes, before and after opening the motorway. The streets are empty...


----------



## Le Clerk

ionutz_08 said:


> What toll?It's made with EU money so no toll.


They will be tolled. For maintenance money.


----------



## and802

bogdymol said:


> *Romanian motorways stats:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the _beta_ version. If you see any mistake please tell me.



to moderators (Crhis de Zwolle ?)

can you please move these tables to the first page of this thread ? this is so far -in my opinion - the most important piece of information in Romanian section. of course it makes sense if Bodgymol will be willing to update it frequently


----------



## ionutz_08

Le Clerk said:


> They will be tolled. For maintenance money.


only A10 or A1 too?


----------



## Le Clerk

Of course. Besides the fact that a big chunk of A1 maintenance will be concessioned for the A0 south builder ...


----------



## MichiH

bogdymol said:


> Why should they close it? It has to remain opened and here are just a few reasons:
> - local traffic has will still use the old road (for example people driving from Sebes to Lancram or even Alba Iulia)


I would close the road to avoid toll evasion traffic.



bogdymol said:


> - in case of accident on the motorway you have an alternate route to divert the traffic


I know... But not every motorway in the world has an alternate route. You could close the road with a simple bar and open it temporary in case of an accident.



bogdymol said:


> Don't worry, Lancram village and it's citizens will be just fine even if DN1 remains open. The traffic will be very light there.


I also respect the inhabitants of Lancram but my prime reason is toll evasion .



bogdymol said:


> For example just look at the webcam pictures I posted few pages back with Sebes, before and after opening the motorway. The streets are empty...


I've seen that. But it shows the eastern Sebes roundabout. I've not yet seen other rush hour pics e.g. of the DN1/DN7 crossroads (but I think you are right, the streets should be empty).

But it is a different matter in Lancram b/c toll evasion. Maybe I am thinking too negative b/c I have no idea about the amount of toll.


----------



## ionutz_08

MichiH said:


> I've seen that. But it shows the eastern Sebes roundabout. I've not yet seen other rush hour pics e.g. of the DN1/DN7 crossroads (but I think you are right, the streets should be empty).


the DN1/DN7 crossroads is empty.i haven't seen that crossroads so empty since before '89.and the town is like a ghost town between some hours


----------



## MichiH

and802 said:


> this is so far -in my opinion - the most important piece of information in Romanian section. of course it makes sense if Bodgymol will be willing to update it frequently


I've collected some information about u/c motorway projects in "extended central Europe". I want to share them in a new thread and will update the list frequently.

Due to the very interesting last posts I've got a lot of information and I am confident of being able to post the lists soon (also if no one is interested in that list and it would only be a list for myself). But there are still some question marks also regarding the Romanian projects.

*A1:* Cunta – Saliste 12 22.1km (? to September 2014) – map
*A1:* Nadlac – Pecica 12 22.0km (October 2011 to 2014) – map
*A1:* Pecica – Arad-West 12 18.8km (October 2011 to 2014) – map
*A3:* Bucharest-Gherghitei Street – Bucharest Ring Road 12 6.5km (April 2012 to 2014) – map
*A1:* Timisoara-East – Balint (A6) 12 35.6km (? to 2015) – map
*A1:* Dumbrava – Cosevita 12 28.6km (2013 to 2015) – map
*A1:* Cosevita – Ilia 12 21.1km (2013 to 2015) – map
*A1:* Ilia – Soimus 12 22.1km (2013 to 2015) – map

Does somebody have any more detailed information about the construction starts and expected completion month?
Are there any project pages regarding the sections?

Any information missing in the list? Any mistake?


----------



## ionutz_08

i looked on the map and i want ask if between izvin and sanovita is there going to be any exit.doesn't seem like,on the map at least...


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Yes, there will be an exit on DJ572, just north of Topolovatu Mare village.


----------



## bogdymol

First video of *A1 + A6 motorway near Lugoj*, opened 2 days ago:

82669607
Video by CristianSitov @ forum.peundemerg.ro


----------



## areal51

MichiH said:


> I've collected some information about u/c motorway projects in "extended central Europe". I want to share them in a new thread and will update the list frequently.
> 
> Any information missing in the list? Any mistake?


there is an exit here A6/DJ609B : http://wikimapia.org/#lang=ro&lat=45.780933&lon=21.853137&z=15&m=o

you can see it at 5:58 and 11:05(reverse angle) on ^^ that movie

GM link: http://goo.gl/maps/Xp6Qb


----------



## MichiH

bogdymol said:


> First video of *A1 + A6 motorway near Lugoj*, opened 2 days ago


The ramp A1 --> A6 is a two-way road (05:20)!? That's strange... I'd like to ask if that's common in Romania but it is the first interchange of two motorways .

Edit: I've forgot the A2/A4 interchange but that's not a trumpet.


----------



## ionutz_08

MichiH said:


> The ramp A1 --> A6 is a two-way road (05:20)!? That's strange... I'd like to ask if that's common in Romania but it is the first interchange of two motorways .
> 
> Edit: I've forgot the A2/A4 interchange but that's not a trumpet.


i find this very very dangerous.not now because there is almost no traffic,but in the future.we've seen people driving on the wrong way on motorways in romania.so....


----------



## Le Clerk

The effervescence is normal. They are already discussing/negotiating with dozens of subcontractors to buy/rent materials, machinery, housing etc. They have already started it as soon as they got the award, and will probably start works first thing in spring. Over EUR 1 billion poored there will boost the small businesses in the area.

It's going to be a hectic economic activity in the area in the coming 5 years, and the construction imagery will be just amazing. :banana:


----------



## Le Clerk

Craiova-Pitesti motorway concession (121 km) bidders were announced today:

*Consortium 1: Obrascon Huarte Lain SA - OHL ZS SA

Consortium 2: China Communications Construction Company - Dogus Insaat VE Ticaret AS - Egis Projects

Consortium 3: Spedition UMB - Tehnostrade - Vectra Service

Consortium 4: Strabag AG - Strabag SE - Vinci Construction Grands Projects - Vinci Construction Terassament - Aktor SA - Aktor Concessions SA 

Consortium 5: Impregilo SpA - Salini SpA*

Works are expected to start this year, if no litigation will follow. In the case of Comarnic-Ploiesti concession, the award was not disputed in courts, so there is hope for the same here. 

PS: I am curious whether the Chinese will get this one. 













The last concession to be decided in the coming period is A0 south (50 km) - Bucharest south ring motorway.


Just an idea of the position of this motorway in the grand plan of motorways - by *bogdymol*:


----------



## timeandspace

source?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ This article published in the Romanian forum.


----------



## gogo3o

What designation will be given to Craiova-Pitesti?


----------



## bogdymol

Some say it will be A12, but I haven't heard any official news yet.

Maybe one of the Romanian forum members would send them an e-mail asking about this?


----------



## amst

They said to me it is A12.


----------



## Le Clerk

Why A12, when it connects A1 and A6 ?! :dunno:


----------



## bogdymol

I also heard about A12, but nothing official yet.


----------



## amst

Again, the Company answered me that it is going to be A12. So that makes it quite official. And let's not think about the fact that it links A1 to A6. It has no importance. BTW, A6 is Lugoj - Calafat, not Lugoj - Craiova - Calafat!


----------



## MichiH

Why not A8 or A9? Both are not yet used.



amst said:


> And let's not think about the fact that it links A1 to A6.


Correct. That doesn't matter.

But it should be A12 if the company says A12...


----------



## Le Clerk

amst said:


> Again, the Company answered me that it is going to be A12. So that makes it quite official. And let's not think about the fact that it links A1 to A6. It has no importance. BTW, A6 is Lugoj - Calafat, not Lugoj - Craiova - Calafat!


Craiova-Pitesti motorway needs to be continued anyway until it intersects with A6. It cannot stop in Craiova.


----------



## baberland

In case you like maps, the updated version of my animation:



(Click the imagine for the larger version.)


----------



## and802

baberland, can't wait for 2014 data !


----------



## baberland

and802 said:


> baberland, can't wait for 2014 data !


Well then see you here in 12 months!


----------



## burt1991

Hello Romania!
I don't understand the logic behind those plans...
So, there will be 2 highways connecting Bucharest to Budapest (one via Brasov-Cluj and one via Sibiu-Timisoara) but NOTHING to Sofia and even not one highway to Serbia. Can someone explain that?


----------



## sponge_bob

Well if you look at the traffic map posted in the last week there ain't much traffic near the Serbian border...so fair enough. 

However the road from Bucharest south to the Bulgarian border is a very busy road by Romanian standards and the Romanians only propose a 100kph expressway on that route, at most. For such a large country I cannot understand why they do not have a minimum 110-120kph expressway standard as well as the 130kph Motorway standard.


----------



## Richard_P

sponge_bob said:


> For such a large country I cannot understand why they do not have a minimum 110-120kph expressway standard as well as the 130kph Motorway standard.


Well I would rather say that motorway standard in Romania is rather minimum and I do not find any way to make building of roads cheaper without compromising safety standards eg. hard shoulders. So for me Romania should build only motorways but for gosh sake take out this 80 km/h in rains on motorways especially when on parallel E road in rain I can go 100 km/h. Not that Police bothers with this 80 km/h but I would rather drive legally with safe speed than bother if this is rain or only angels cry :nuts:


----------



## cove_adrian

Le Clerk said:


> Brasov-Bacau makes sense. It's the busiest mountain passage to the east. It's going to make even more sense once Moldova gets rid of visas for the EU space, probably mid 2014. Most traffic from and to Moldova will take A1 to Brasov, and then Bacau mountain gorge.
> But I said that before, innit?!


Actually, Brasov-Bacau isn't the bussiest mountain passage to the east. 
According to Cestrin 2010 census, Brasov - Bacau, the key sector/the maximum MZA for DN 11 is in Oituz Passage with only a total of *8.649* vehicules. 

Piatra-Neamt - Bicaz sector has a total of *8.785* vehicules and DN 17 has 8.274 vehicules for sector Gura Humorului-Campulung Moldovenesc, a similar value of traffic with an increase near C-lung,over 10.000 vehicules.

In my opinion it doesn't have sense to construct (yet) a highway for sector Brasov-Bacau:

1. If I want to reach Bacau from Brasov/Bucuresti/southern part of Romania I'll have to make a detour to Transilvania and climb and descent twice the Carpathian Mountains.
2. Most traffic/vehicules won't take a detour, 'cause it will be easier/less fuel consumption/timeless to follow the actual DN 2/E 85. 
3. The solution to establish a highway to Oituz Mountain is a Sova style "thinking". Oituz section is a geological barrier, there are some flish rocks very rough. The actual DN 11 is a confirmation of the geological structure. The difficulty of the terrain is not similar to Prahova Valley, because in this area there aren't any medium river beds/valley to follow. It will be a major project with viaducts, tunnels and speed limits. Ask a specialist in geomorphology/geographer to explain the area and after that send the demo to Sova.  

The solution is to finance a motorway for section Focsani-Bacau-Iasi/Focsani-Barlad-Husi/Focsani-Bacau-Suceava and further to Moldova/Ukraine.


Bucuresti-Brasov-Bacau = 362 km (2 passing of the Carpathians) vs Bucuresti-Focsani-Bacau (following the Siret Valley and the Romanian Plain) = 286 km. Which one is better?


----------



## Le Clerk

burt1991 said:


> Hello Romania!
> I don't understand the logic behind those plans...
> So, there will be 2 highways connecting Bucharest to Budapest (one via Brasov-Cluj and one via Sibiu-Timisoara) but NOTHING to Sofia and even not one highway to Serbia. Can someone explain that?


Actually, there will be 2 motorways connecting to Sofia and Belgrade. 

To Sofia there will be Bucharest-Giurgiu-Ruse-Sofia, and Bucharest Pitesti-Craiova-Calafat-Vidin-Sofia. 

Same goes to Belgrade. There will be the motorway Bucharest Pitesti-Craiova-Calafat-Vidin-Botevgrad-Belgrade and Bucharest-Timisoara-Belgrade (which can be reached both through A1 and A6). 

But both these regional connections are secondary to the main plan which is pictured in that map, which follows traffic values. In Romania, local traffic is much more busier than the international traffic.


----------



## Le Clerk

cove_adrian said:


> Actually, Brasov-Bacau isn't the bussiest mountain passage to the east.
> According to Cestrin 2010 census, Brasov - Bacau, the key sector/the maximum MZA for DN 11 is in Oituz Passage with only a total of *8.649* vehicules.
> 
> Piatra-Neamt - Bicaz sector has a total of *8.785* vehicules and DN 17 has 8.274 vehicules for sector Gura Humorului-Campulung Moldovenesc, a similar value of traffic with an increase near C-lung,over 10.000 vehicules.
> 
> In my opinion it doesn't have sense to construct (yet) a highway for sector Brasov-Bacau:
> 
> 1. If I want to reach Bacau from Brasov/Bucuresti/southern part of Romania I'll have to make a detour to Transilvania and climb and descent twice the Carpathian Mountains.
> 2. Most traffic/vehicules won't take a detour, 'cause it will be easier/less fuel consumption/timeless to follow the actual DN 2/E 85.
> 3. The solution to establish a highway to Oituz Mountain is a Sova style "thinking". Oituz section is a geological barrier, there are some flish rocks very rough. The actual DN 11 is a confirmation of the geological structure. The difficulty of the terrain is not similar to Prahova Valley, because in this area there aren't any medium river beds/valley to follow. It will be a major project with viaducts, tunnels and speed limits. Ask a specialist in geomorphology/geographer to explain the area and after that send the demo to Sova.
> 
> The solution is to finance a motorway for section Focsani-Bacau-Iasi/Focsani-Barlad-Husi/Focsani-Bacau-Suceava and further to Moldova/Ukraine.
> 
> 
> Bucuresti-Brasov-Bacau = 362 km (2 passing of the Carpathians) vs Bucuresti-Focsani-Bacau (following the Siret Valley and the Romanian Plain) = 286 km. Which one is better?



According to the Cestrin map, the Brasov-Bacau route looks to have most traffic accross the Eastern Mountains to me. 



frunzaverde said:


> Aici, datele de la recensamantul de trafic din 2010. Cred ca e prima oara cand e postata harta pe forum, astfel incat sa va dati seama de nivelul traficului pe diverse A si DN-uri din RO. E si pe prima pagina, cu o mica legenda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si aici mai mare:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/FeLtuzb.jpg




I won't go into this debate anmore. The point is simple: East Romania can benefit from a connection to western Europe by 2020-2020 through the extension of Nadlac-Brasov motorway to Bacau, and then further to Iasi/Suceava. A motorway connecting Bacau to Bucharest is needed but the road there is much better than the Brasov-Bacau connection now. And such motorway won't offer a western connection until 2020-2022. There will be needed a mountain crossing of the Eastern Carpathians, and it's obviously more beneficial to build it earlier rather than later.


----------



## cove_adrian

Le Clerk said:


> According to the Cestrin map, the Brasov-Bacau route looks to have most traffic accross the Eastern Mountains to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't go into this debate anmore. The point is simple: East Romania can benefit from a connection to western Europe by 2020-2020 through the extension of Nadlac-Brasov motorway to Bacau, and then further to Iasi/Suceava. A motorway connecting Bacau to Bucharest is needed but the road there is much better than the Brasov-Bacau connection now. And such motorway won't offer a western connection until 2020-2022. There will be needed a mountain crossing of the Eastern Carpathians, and it's obviously more beneficial to build it earlier rather than later.



There is no debate. The numbers which I've pointed are shown onthe map pointed by you. 

East Romania can now (2014-2020) benefit from UE POS-T funds and FEADR. Iasi-Tg. Mures and Brasov-Bacau are in TEN-T, Iasi-Tg. Mures is in core network. 
Western is a priority zero and east must wait. After PP7 will see. 
Time and politics will confirm that Moldova will have motorways.


----------



## Le Clerk

Of course it will have! The sooner the better. Bacau by-pass is a good start for Brasov-Bacau motorway.


----------



## Le Clerk

Some cool shots of the future route of A3 Comarnic-Brasov :drool:





pasadia said:


> Pentru exemplificare, cateva poze dintr-o iesire de o zi din septembrie 2012 pe traseul castelul Peles- Stana Regala - Piatra Arsa - Cantonul Jepi - Poiana Tapului:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voi edita adaugand locatiile pozelor.


----------



## Le Clerk

That's not entirely correct, but it's a good start. 

For Romanian media highway=motorway



> *National road company to start construction of 400 km of highway in 2014*
> JANUARY 8TH, 2014 AT 9:00 PM
> 
> This year the national road company will start work on approximately 400 kilometers of new highways, estimated to cost approximately EUR 5.8 bln, according to a ZF analysis.
> 
> Meanwhile, highway sections that total approximately 60 km are scheduled to be opened to traffic this year, on the Orastie-Sibiu and Nadlac-Arad routes. In fact, work on the two sections that make up the Nadlac-Arad highway should be resumed in 2014, the highway basically representing the gateway to Romania from Western Europe.
> 
> In fact, the most important projects value-wise will be the three highways whose construction works the state wants to lease, namely Comarnic-Brasov, Craiova-Pitesti and Bucharest’s highway-standard southern beltway. For the time being the state has only announced the private investors that will finance the Comarnic-Brasov highway, namely France’s Vinci, Greece’s Aktor and Austria’s Strabag. The highway will be built for EUR 1.2 bln according to older estimates (the national road company is yet to announce details concerning the financial offer filed by the Vinci-Aktor-Strabag consortium).
> 
> Also in 2014, the names of the other private investors willing to invest in the construction of the Craiova-Pitesti highway and Bucharest’s southern beltway should be announced. The works would start later this year, after the signing of the contracts. Overall, the three highway sections that will be built have a total length of 230 km and will cost approximately EUR 5 bln.


 Source


----------



## danielstan

bzbox said:


> I can see that Romanian biggest project is connecting Capital city to rest of western EU. Good job on that! Because when A1 will be complete, I'm planning to pay a visit to Bucureşti, so please try to make it snappy, okay guys


I can see that Romania has the same ideas as other former communist countries in this region: Slovenia, Croatia, Hungary, Czechia, Poland and maybe others (Ukraine, Belarus ...).
They all started the highways towards their western neighbours and have neglected/delayed the highways to their eastern neighbours.


----------



## Richard_P

This discussion started in BG thread so to continue in correct place I am reposting the most important information's:

Bucharest - Giurgiu road is far from satisfactory maybe it is acceptable but not satisfactory. Road only in theory has four lanes throughout instead it features many sections narrowing road to only one lane per direction and those sections appear without any warning, especially roundabouts. Additionally road crosses many villages where right lane is widely used as parking space. Another reasons are speed restrictions which in villages are mostly 40 km/h and on open stretches it is 70 km/h. There is also big issue with inconsequence of signage with buildup areas starting but not ending and so on.



medicu' de garda said:


> I invite you to comment further about the DN5 on the romanian section, since I think you made a wrong turn somewhere. The road is entirely 2+2, even in roundabouts (they are rather tight, I give you that). The limit outside villages is 100km/h and can be safely achieved. If you're talking about the Adunatii-Copaceni-Bucharest section, that one was under reconstruction and canceled, so it's in a poor state at the moment. It is still awaiting retendering, and should be done in 1 year's time.


Yes I was driving DN5 and I admit it's mostly four lane but specific local conditions make it mostly single lane in each direction. In buildup areas people park on right lane, the roundabouts are tight and can handle only two passenger cars but when truck approaches it is basically single line:
https://maps.google.pl/?ll=43.93767...=J6Sejz4ebUiHpr0ICm7P4g&cbp=12,184.3,,0,13.61
https://maps.google.pl/?ll=44.17212...=aTCmPILzIBBOndt9el-PqA&cbp=12,175.84,,0,1.01
In buildup areas 40km/h is widely used:
https://maps.google.pl/?ll=44.18604...=x0SOtWnmtTTx0bCIXDuczg&cbp=12,38.88,,0,17.36
and after it You land on other more or less reasonable speed restrictions
https://maps.google.pl/?ll=44.25263...=T4Z1_w2Dvi5Ik74VaFgzMQ&cbp=12,221.53,,1,6.35
which after dangerous situation (curve in this example) are not dismissed by othre sign.
On this particular roundabout:
https://maps.google.pl/?ll=44.26605...=3uP7v4xbt1LnFcwG9ce0Hw&cbp=12,62.86,,0,-1.19
I was really concerned weather I am in build up area or outside. Going from Bucharest I didn't noticed any sign of ending buildup area while on opposite direction I didn't spot anywhere build up area signs although soon I've entered what must be build up area. It may be fact that I've travelled long way and didn't noticed important signs but I am pretty sure that they weren't there. So although this road has four lanes and generally is slightly better than regular two lane roads travelling there is far from satisfactory because every km you hit unexpected obstacle and absurd road signs.


----------



## and802

danielstan said:


> I can see that Romania has the same ideas as other former communist countries in this region: Slovenia, Croatia, Hungary, Czechia, Poland and maybe others (Ukraine, Belarus ...).
> They all started the highways towards their western neighbours and *have neglected/delayed the highways to their eastern neighbours*.


Poland has not


----------



## Le Clerk

Richard_P said:


> This discussion started in BG thread so to continue in correct place I am reposting the most important information's:
> 
> Bucharest - Giurgiu road is far from satisfactory maybe it is acceptable but not satisfactory. Road only in theory has four lanes throughout instead it features many sections narrowing road to only one lane per direction and those sections appear without any warning, especially roundabouts. Additionally road crosses many villages where right lane is widely used as parking space. Another reasons are speed restrictions which in villages are mostly 40 km/h and on open stretches it is 70 km/h. There is also big issue with inconsequence of signage with buildup areas starting but not ending and so on.
> 
> 
> Yes I was driving DN5 and I admit it's mostly four lane but specific local conditions make it mostly single lane in each direction. In buildup areas people park on right lane, the roundabouts are tight and can handle only two passenger cars but when truck approaches it is basically single line:
> https://maps.google.pl/?ll=43.93767...=J6Sejz4ebUiHpr0ICm7P4g&cbp=12,184.3,,0,13.61
> https://maps.google.pl/?ll=44.17212...=aTCmPILzIBBOndt9el-PqA&cbp=12,175.84,,0,1.01
> In buildup areas 40km/h is widely used:
> https://maps.google.pl/?ll=44.18604...=x0SOtWnmtTTx0bCIXDuczg&cbp=12,38.88,,0,17.36
> and after it You land on other more or less reasonable speed restrictions
> https://maps.google.pl/?ll=44.25263...=T4Z1_w2Dvi5Ik74VaFgzMQ&cbp=12,221.53,,1,6.35
> which after dangerous situation (curve in this example) are not dismissed by othre sign.
> On this particular roundabout:
> https://maps.google.pl/?ll=44.26605...=3uP7v4xbt1LnFcwG9ce0Hw&cbp=12,62.86,,0,-1.19
> I was really concerned weather I am in build up area or outside. Going from Bucharest I didn't noticed any sign of ending buildup area while on opposite direction I didn't spot anywhere build up area signs although soon I've entered what must be build up area. It may be fact that I've travelled long way and didn't noticed important signs but I am pretty sure that they weren't there. So although this road has four lanes and generally is slightly better than regular two lane roads travelling there is far from satisfactory because every km you hit unexpected obstacle and absurd road signs.


I agree DN 5 is not the ideal road, but IMHO, it is OK for the current traffic. What will need to be happening though is that the completion of A3 in between Bucharest and Brasov somewhere by 2017-2018 and the construction of A0 south by the same time will cause more international traffic on Giurgiu-Bucharest, and then there will be needed a motorway in between Giurgiu and the future A0 south.


----------



## Richard_P

Le Clerk said:


> I agree DN 5 is not the ideal road, but IMHO, it is OK for the current traffic. What will need to be happening though is that the completion of A3 in between Bucharest and Brasov somewhere by 2017-2018 and the construction of A0 south by the same time will cause more international traffic on Giurgiu-Bucharest, and then there will be needed a motorway in between Giurgiu and the future A0 south.


Yes I do admit that at present situation this road is acceptable but it should at least receive road signs overhaul so that they will make more common sense. But in long term only motorway may solve the problem of mostly residential areas which are pain in the butt if You are on transit route.


----------



## Le Clerk

A0 south and A3 are happening this year - I mean start of works. These will cause at some point the reconfiguration of infrastructure in between Bucharest and Giurgiu at motorway level, so there are reasons for hope. :cheers:


----------



## Richard_P

Le Clerk said:


> A0 south and A3 are happening this year - I mean start of works. These will cause at some point the reconfiguration of infrastructure in between Bucharest and Giurgiu at motorway level, so there are reasons for hope. :cheers:


Bucharest bypass is much needed addition to road network but I hope that no one will build there toll gates making this road useless. Toll plazas always make traffic jams and reduces effective length of fast running making it reasonable to go via city. I know that at this moment it isn't clear how PPP motorways will be paid but I hope that if not through standard Rovignete it will be similar to it eg. register and pay online and than go uninterrupted.


----------



## Le Clerk

It's not clear indeed how the A0 will be tolled, but we hope it'll not be with gates. If anything, it's gonna be the busiest motrway in Romania, and putting gates there is simply a nightmare only considering it. So, no! Definitely no!


----------



## JackFrost

del


----------



## JackFrost

danielstan said:


> I can see that Romania has the same ideas as other former communist countries in this region: Slovenia, Croatia, Hungary, Czechia, Poland and maybe others (Ukraine, Belarus ...).
> They all started the highways towards their western neighbours and have neglected/delayed the highways to their eastern neighbours.


linking the west was just the most important thing to be realized back then. thats all there is to it. for example, there is still no need to connect hungary to ukraine with a motorway (however it almost is, but thats another story)


----------



## Le Clerk

It's simply ridiculous to speak about eastern connections for the former communist countries in the early 2000s. Most of their trade, above 70% in any case, was and still is with the west. In Romania's case, 75% of trade is with western Europe, most of it with Germany and Italy. 

And considering the shortage of funds of 5 years ago and even now, building simultaneously motorways to the west and east was out of question. I know Poland managed to build connections to the EU border/Belarus, but that's a different case. Poland doesn't have Romania's geography - being cut in 2 by mountains - and has had a lot more funding from the EU, even in terms of per capita, during 2007-2013 and previously. 

Though I hope Romania will build its first west-east connection by 2020, through Nadlac-Sibiu-Brasov-Bacau-Iasi. The second should be Tg Mures-Iasi, but that is much more expensive. Mind you, both such connections cross mountains and hilly areas.


----------



## Richard_P

But do Romania really need an east west motorway? Poland has on one hand Germany (EU leading economy) and on other Belarus, Russia and Kazakhstan free trade zone. So it is naturally that east-west connections are the most important. In Romania it is slightly different as it doesn't have any strong economy on the west while Ukraine and Moldavia are the poorest countries in Europe so there simply isn't enough traffic to justify need for such high capacity connection and most of Ukraine can be easier accesed by Hungary.

But Romania is important in other link which is connecting north and northwest Europe with Turkey and partly as a result of EU boundaries also with Greece. Romania has also booming economy which products are mostly exported in west direction. Regarding that Romania network plans are rather correct A1 and A3 eventually will bring you into Bucharest from where You can go in direction Turkey. Building of new bridge Vidin-Calafat made also travel to Greece possible thus A6 may become priority. Thanks to A6 also Ford factory in Craiova would benefit from that. This is what is needed for international traffic and only bigger changes may arose when Ukraine and/or Moldavia will join EU. The remaining roads will have mostly local (national) importance which doesn't mean that AADT there won't be enough to support motorway.


----------



## nbcee

Jack_Frost said:


> linking the west was just the most important thing to be realized back then. thats all there is to it. for example, there is still no need to connect hungary to ukraine with a motorway (however it almost is, but thats another story)


If I remember correctly the M3 motorway will stop at Vásárosnamény - just ~15 kms from the Ukrainian border.



Le Clerk said:


> I know Poland managed to build connections to the EU border/Belarus, but that's a different case. .


I still don't know why it was so important for them to build that.


----------



## markfos

It is A4 to Ukraine border not Belarus and the decision was made tu build it after we got Euro 2012 with Ukraine, but we were not able to build it on time, but as the construction was advanced it was logical to finish it.


----------



## Le Clerk

Richard_P said:


> But do Romania really need an east west motorway? Poland has on one hand Germany (EU leading economy) and on other Belarus, Russia and Kazakhstan free trade zone. So it is naturally that east-west connections are the most important. In Romania it is slightly different as it doesn't have any strong economy on the west while Ukraine and Moldavia are the poorest countries in Europe so there simply isn't enough traffic to justify need for such high capacity connection and most of Ukraine can be easier accesed by Hungary.
> 
> But Romania is important in other link which is connecting north and northwest Europe with Turkey and partly as a result of EU boundaries also with Greece. Romania has also booming economy which products are mostly exported in west direction. Regarding that Romania network plans are rather correct A1 and A3 eventually will bring you into Bucharest from where You can go in direction Turkey. Building of new bridge Vidin-Calafat made also travel to Greece possible thus A6 may become priority. Thanks to A6 also Ford factory in Craiova would benefit from that. This is what is needed for international traffic and only bigger changes may arose when Ukraine and/or Moldavia will join EU. The remaining roads will have mostly local (national) importance which doesn't mean that AADT there won't be enough to support motorway.


The AADT in the west-east dirrection is significantly higher than the AADT on the future A6 route. Just look at the traffic census I posted above. The traffic is national but increasingly important is the international traffic from Moldova, Ukraine and Russia. Romania has been building connections on the west-south dirrection (both A1 and A3), and these are steadily getting completed. Romania will have to start building south-east connections and west-east connections, according to the motorway planning.

In fact a connection through the most important cities in the north (Oradea-Cluj-Iasi and the further to Chisinau makes more sense considering the existing AADT, only that is outrageously expensive because of the mountains (EUR 9 billion at the previous FS, but that is now significantly reconsidered and that towards a much cheaper version) - still, that is beeing steadily built with Suplacu-Bors to rebecome U/C this year, Cluj by-pass existing, Cluj-Tg Mures tendered this year, and Iasi-Tg Neamt to be built with EU funds by 2020. This means that by 2020 there are chances that more than 2/3 of a west-east conection will be built, while the connection through Brasov will be hopefully also already completed, and most of that with EU money.

Traffic aside, the west-east motorways are needed in order to allow the connections with Western Europe for the eastern parts of Romania which are the poorest, and thus need this connection to develop economically. I think this is even more important than the traffic IMO, and east will become a target of infrastructure investments according to the Government in the coming period, after it was left aside for more than a decade. In addition, we also have a duty to connect Moldova to western Europe, considering the signing of the Asociation Agreement later this year. That not considering the fact that visas will be lifted for Moldovan citizens from the second half of this year, and the result in traffic will become very visible at the eastern border. We'll probably receive more funds for that connection from the EU.


----------



## bogdymol

prosman said:


> _"A consortium comprising Vinci, Strabag and Aktor has been named preferred bidder by the Romanian Ministry of Transport and Infrastructure, represented by C.N.A.D.N.R. (Romanian National Company of Motorways and National Roads), for a 29-year PPP contract covering the Comarnic - Brașov section of the Bucharest – Brașov motorway in Romania. The project is expected to cost about €1.2 billion (US$1.6bn).
> This is the second time that the project has been awarded to the Vinci consortium. It was previously awarded to the consortium in 2009 but did not make progress due to some financing conditions"_


The statement above is true. Right now this project is under design stage, and starting from April or May the works should start on the construction site.


----------



## Le Clerk

prosman said:


> Could you kindly advise that below information is a bold step for the project procurement or just a propaganda or political skills?
> Thanks a lot.
> _"A consortium comprising Vinci, Strabag and Aktor has been named preferred bidder by the Romanian Ministry of Transport and Infrastructure, represented by C.N.A.D.N.R. (Romanian National Company of Motorways and National Roads), for a 29-year PPP contract covering the Comarnic - Brașov section of the Bucharest – Brașov motorway in Romania. The project is expected to cost about €1.2 billion (US$1.6bn).
> This is the second time that the project has been awarded to the Vinci consortium. It was previously awarded to the consortium in 2009 but did not make progress due to some financing conditions"_


The contract has been signed - the consortium is now doing the design , and works will start in April. Where's the quotation from?

PS: the difference from the previous tender is that the private financing for the project is now part of the deal (that is, the financing is secured) as opposed to previously.


----------



## Richard_P

Le Clerk said:


> AADT in between Iasi and MD border


I know that we are looking at the same map but see different things. Frankly I don't see any RO-MD border traffic exceeding 1,5 thousand and that is looow.
RO-UA traffic looks a bit better with 2 thousand (those 4 thousand near Vicovu the Jos may be due to fact that section to border wasn't counted). 
For comparison RO-HU border side crossings count for 2,5 thousand while major crossings feature traffic from 7 to 10 thousand.
I do not have figures for RO-BG bridges but i assume that traffic there is around 3 thousand while Vama Veche counts for something like 6 thousand.
Taking that in mind non of international corridors deserves for full motorway but they are build more due to local traffic.



> If you drive enough through Romania, you'll start noticing that the density of Russian, Ukrainian and Moldovan trucks on the former CIX (DN2 and DN21) is bigger than the Turkish trucks on the former CIV (A1).


But in the same time on A1 you mostly see "western" registrations. Absence of Turkish trucks results more in fact that Bsphorus road connections are week and most of cargo must be transshipped through ferries onto European side or is shipped into Bulgaria. In both cases shipment is than taken over mostly by European trucks. But this doesn't change fact that Turkish products storm European markets. Turkish rugs have stable position on western markets, around 90% of dishwashers is made in Turkey, while Renault Thalia and Mercedes Conecto show other end of product chain. Fact that most of this traffic is going through Serbia is a result of present infrastructure layout although Serbia already fears that it may lose its position after A6 and similar connection in Bulgaria will be completed.




> The question is what Romania needs to finance in terms of former CIV during 2014-2020: A6 or Sibiu-Pitesti, because they compete with each other (for more or less the same traffic), and are both financeable by the EU. Should we "close" A1 by building Sibiu-Pitesti or should we build A6?! ... BTW: since you mentioned Ford, in effect both Ford and Dacia have been publicaly demanding from the Government to build Sibiu-Pitesti by 2020.


Le Clerk I don't think that we must here decide about anything especially as according to Your earlier posts present government already decided that in desperate attempts to make Comarnic-Brasov golden for PPP they decided to make A1/A3 hybrid and slash Sibiu Pitesti in favor of A6. And frankly as a potential user of both those roads I can accept hybrid A1/A3 as well as new A6 - just decide on one solution and make it happened.


----------



## Le Clerk

I do not want to debate further this matter. What I am saying about the east-west motorway is smth started with Bacau by-pass motorway award (now disputed though in court, but will be solved eventually), and the Brasov-Bacau motorway which is also a hot topic, and will probably happen by 2020. This reflects the current traffic needs in the region. 

As to the question of A6 vs Pitesti-Sibiu, and whether they'll become U/C at the same time, or one after the other, that is an important question because they are competing and very expensive projects, and indeed it is not for us to determine, but for the Romanian Government and for the EU maybe. In this regard, what we know is that the Ro Gov has announced publically it will retender the FS for Pitesti-Sibiu this year, in order to obtain lower construction costs from EUR 3 billion in the earlier FS. Also, based on public statement, this motorway will be started in 2017, with the intention to be completed by 2020 (it's maybe optimistic, but it's still 4 years of construction time).

In what concerns A6, we have a small section of it already opened in late last year (Lugoj by-pass). However, there is no further announcement about it, not even about the FS because that motorway doesn't even have a FS available. We'll see how things evolve there, because it is an important project and indeed an alternative for A1 for Bucharest too.

PS: There were no desperate attempts for Comarnic-Brasov. I repeat what I said before: the investor has 0 (zero) risk because revenues are not going to be from the traffic according to the contract, but from fixed instalments from the state. So even with zero traffic, the consortium will be 100% financially covered in terms of revenues. The traffic and fees will be managed by the Gov. The same will hapen with the upcoming concessions. So the Romanian Gov will be in the position soon to pay bank installments to such projects, as agreed with the financing banks. And I think it is better this way, that is that the Gov will decide the motorway tolls, and the revenues it gets from such tolling.


----------



## Richard_P

Le Clerk said:


> There were no desperate attempts for Comarnic-Brasov. I repeat what I said before: the investor has 0 (zero) risk because revenues are not going to be from the traffic according to the contract, but from fixed instalments from the state. So even with zero traffic, the consortium will be 100% financially covered in terms of revenues.


I completely do not know Romanian language thus I do not know how PPPs will be financed. Only "official" statements regarding Brasov - Comarnic were that this section will be paid in some other way than regular motorways thus this section should be tolled and operated for private investor risk. In such case PPP has sense but letting private company build motorway and operate it without any risk is completely without sense. This may lead to repeating of situation which already hit A3 in the past. Additionally such scheme would case possibility of EU co-financing and basically all such PPPs in long term are more expensive than doing it alone. Just wait and see or try to repeat what happenned with earlier deals for A3 or Ramnicu Valcea - Valcele railway. Those two mistakes should put at least yellow lamp on any new PPP deals... .


----------



## cove_adrian

bogdymol said:


> User ACD22 sent me on PM a map with the *future motorway numbering in Romania:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A0: Bucharest bypass
> A1: Bucharest - Pitesti - Sibiu - Deva - Timisoara - Arad - Nadlac - HU
> A2: Bucuresti - Constanta
> A3: Bucharest - Ploiesti - Brasov - Tg. Mures - Cluj - Zalau - Oradea - Bors - HU
> A4: BG - Vama Veche - Centura Constanta - Tulcea - Braila
> A5: Bucharest - Giurgiu - BG
> A6: Lugoj - Dr.Tr. Severin - (Calafat) - Craiova - Alexandria - Bucharest
> A7: Ploiesti - Buzau - Focsani - Bacau - Suceava - Siret - UA
> A8: Tg. Mures - Iasi - Ungheni - MD
> A9: Timisoara - Stamora Moravita - SRB
> A10: Sebes - Turda
> A11: Arad - Oradea
> A12: Craiova - Pitesti
> A13: Sibiu - Brasov - Bacau
> A14: Buzau - Braila - Galati
> A15: Suplacu de Barcau - Satu Mare*


Hm...what's the source of this image/document? I see that former Pan European Corridor IX route(section Tisita-Tecuci-Barlad-Crasna-Husi-Albita) is missed. How to reach Chisinau/Tighina/Tiraspol using the fastest, easiest and easy consumption route through the biggest border point from eastern part of Romania (Albita customs) from Bucharest if not having/building a highway?
Even now with the actual national road it is the most used route from south, central Romania in order to reach eastern border/Moldova/Chisinau.

Does anyone asked what will happen with the traffic from Campia Turzii/Tg. Mures to Iasi-Ungheni which heads to Chisinau and uses Ungheni customs? It is known that Ungheni-Calarasi-Chisinau is only a Republic Road (as a county road in Romania) with bumps and bad road material? Ask a truck man or lorry driver why it uses the section Iasi-Albita instead of heading directly to Sculeni! Because the best road in Moldova is M1 Leuseni-Chisinau and the biggest custom is Leuseni neighboring Albita even it uses a minor detour. 

Why there isn't any highway specified through Barlad Valley?
In this time, Romania can afford a highway section to Alexandria or a tourist highway Tulcea-Constanta with inconstant traffic or only some months in the summer? 
As a particular point I really don't see what's the use of building a parallel highway to the south of Romania linking Bucuresti-Craiova when there is a highway connection through Bucuresti-Pitesti-Slatina-Craiova (with future highway Pitesti-Craiova builded by PPP)? 

I think this map/study should be updated or corrected!


----------



## bogdymol

^^ You, as many other forum users, didn't understand this map's purpose. *This map only shows the future motorway numbering in Romania.*

Exact route for each motorway and the opening dates are still unknown.


----------



## Le Clerk

Richard_P said:


> I completely do not know Romanian language thus I do not know how PPPs will be financed. Only "official" statements regarding Brasov - Comarnic were that this section will be paid in some other way than regular motorways thus this section should be tolled and operated for private investor risk. In such case PPP has sense but letting private company build motorway and operate it without any risk is completely without sense. This may lead to repeating of situation which already hit A3 in the past. Additionally such scheme would case possibility of EU co-financing and basically all such PPPs in long term are more expensive than doing it alone. Just wait and see or try to repeat what happenned with earlier deals for A3 or Ramnicu Valcea - Valcele railway. Those two mistakes should put at least yellow lamp on any new PPP deals... .


We have seen the tender docs, and the investor will bear no financial risk in terms of payment of the financing loans. It is true the investor will still bear the risk of building the project according to the Romanian and EU standards and delivering it "turn-key" to the Romanian Government after the construction, including the risk that the construction works will be more complex than expected. However, once the consortium delivers the project, the state will bear the risk for the repayment of the loan. The cost of the loan is low given the consortium members. I think this is not a mistake, and in any case it is a much better deal than in 2008, which led in the end for the contract to fail for lack of financing. 

The risk that this project may face is a poor concession contract - but we hope they learned their lesson already, and serious problems with landslides or other soil problems, which havocked already the Orastie-Sibiu motorway. I think there are high chances that these cannot be avoided unfortunatelly.


----------



## prosman

Could you kindly advise the project financing/funding structure. Given that the government will be responsible for paying the cost to the private parties (availability payment) but I wonder where is its source of funds. 
Thanks, 



Le Clerk said:


> The contract has been signed - the consortium is now doing the design , and works will start in April. Where's the quotation from?
> 
> PS: the difference from the previous tender is that the private financing for the project is now part of the deal (that is, the financing is secured) as opposed to previously.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Institutional banks such as EBRD, WB and IFC are part of the financing consortium.


________________________________________

BTW: the transport minister has stated today that Romania will open 90 km of motorway this year, there will be 465 km U/C this year

Sibiu-Brasov tendered this year, 

A0 south started this year, 

and Craiova-Pitesti as well,

Sibiu-Pitesti is going ahead, starting in 2016, and going to be ready by 2021,

Comarnic-Brasov works starting in April, completion in 2016, 2017 latest,

Iasi-Tg Mures (east-west motorway) will be completed by 2020, with the following sections to be financed from the EU funds: Md border/Ungheni-Tg Neamt, and Campia Turzii-Tg Mures (130 km in total),

Nadlac-Arad LOT1 is U/C, LOT 2 is upcoming


Nothing on Brasov-Bacau and A6.  At least for this year.


http://www.digi24.ro/Stiri/Digi24/A...In+2015+vom+avea+autostrada+continua+de+la+Si


----------



## timeandspace

*idea*

whenever possible please provide sources /links for your information, no matter the language of the copy/content. this increases the quality of the information. 

don't just allude to documents u have seen. indicate them.


----------



## Le Clerk

Done !


----------



## timeandspace

Le Clerk said:


> We have seen the tender docs,



thanks! 

above, are those the CNADNR pages that frunzaverde referenced before, in the Romanian section on A3?


----------



## cove_adrian

bogdymol said:


> ^^ You, as many other forum users, didn't understand this map's purpose. *This map only shows the future motorway numbering in Romania.*
> 
> Exact route for each motorway and the opening dates are still unknown.


I think I understand right the purpose of the current map. The title says right and clear : Reteaua de autostrazi in Romania. In english - Highway network in Romania. 
The drawing/the map shows the future highway network and the numbering of it.


----------



## Le Clerk

timeandspace said:


> thanks!
> 
> above, are those the CNADNR pages that frunzaverde referenced before, in the Romanian section on A3?


Yes.


----------



## prosman

Please advise if Bucharest – Brașov motorway achieves financial close. Usually it takes soonest 3 ~ 6 months to achieve it and that's the final evidence for the real project. 
thanks alot. 


timeandspace said:


> thanks!
> 
> above, are those the CNADNR pages that frunzaverde referenced before, in the Romanian section on A3?


----------



## sponge_bob

prosman said:


> Please advise if Bucharest – Brașov motorway achieves financial close. Usually it takes soonest 3 ~ 6 months to achieve it and that's the final evidence for the real project.


No. The _*final evidence*_ is construction equipment onsite, especially when it comes to signed PPP contracts. This is a general European principle, nothing to do with Romania in particular.


----------



## timeandspace

i don't master the subtle technicalities, but i understand this wil be more of a concession project as opposed to a PPP, but perhaps the former is a sub-type of the latter. 

basically it won't be done under Ro PPP law, since the law is still being developed. ( information/analysis i learned from the relevant Romanian section on here) h/t frunzaverde

in fact meetings for ironing out the last details of the project are going on at high levels these days ( media report that i can't indicate right now, also Ro forum section A3 or Motorways)


----------



## Le Clerk

^^



> *Romania’s Comarnic-Brasov motorway to be completed in 2017, says PM*
> January 16, 2014
> 
> 
> Buildings works on the Comarnic-Brasov motorway are set to start on April 20, and should be completed by 2017, said Romanian Prime Minister Victor Ponta.
> 
> The Vistrada Nord consortium, comprising France’s Vinci, Austria’s Strabag and Greece’s Aktor, will build the 53 kilometer motorway and another 7 kilometers of linking roads. The project runs a cost of EUR 1.8 billion, accounting for roughly 28 million per kilometer, according to PM Ponta.
> 
> The motorway will pierce through the Carpathian mountains and should significantly cut down travel times between Bucharest and Brasov, and in the same time ease traffic on the National Road 1 (DN1), linking Bucharest to northwestern Romania.
> 
> “At present negotiations are underway with banks to finance the projects. Normally, by April 20 we should sign the contract and inaugurate the building site from Comarnic (e.n. town in Prahova County) and from Cristian (e.n. locality in Brasov County),” said the PM on Thursday, quoted by Agerpres newswire.
> 
> The consortium has inked today a memorandum with the government on the construction of the motorway, under a concession system.


 http://business-review.eu/sidebar-f...sov-motorway-to-be-completed-in-2017-says-pm/


BTW: Deutsche Bank and Erste Bank are among the leading members of the financing consortium.


----------



## Le Clerk

Galati city has published a tender announcement for the FS concerning a double tunnel crossing the Danube bed. Each tunnel will have 1.7 km in lenght, and will have 2 lanes. This means there will be a 2x2 tunnel, which is sufficient to connect a motorway. The estimated cost for the tunnels will be EUR 180 m, as opposed to EUR 300 for a bridge. 

http://www.economica.net/planul-mam...sub-dunare-se-face-cu-10-mil--euro_71111.html

If built, the tunnel will open a new route in between Constanta port and SE Europe, including CIS states.

With red the tunnels, and with blue the proposed motorway connections:


----------



## bogdymol

*DN1 București - Ploiești*





trafictube.ro


----------



## salw

mersi


----------



## bogdymol

*A1 Motorway between Bucharest and Pitești, 3 days ago:*









mediafax.ro


----------



## bogdymol

*Bucharest, today:*



























^^ Yes, there are cars parked there :nuts:

All pictures from cabral.ro.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

While it looks excessive, it's really only about 20 - 30 cm, the rest is shoveled snow.


----------



## bogdymol

39 cm to be more exact.

http://www.inmh.ro/images/clima/SZA_orar_interpolat.png


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Snow usually compacts pretty quickly.


----------



## threo2k

but why does it snow so much in Romania? in my home country kosovo we dont have any snow here.. and its not far away from romania either..strange..


----------



## medicu' de garda

One word: Crivăț


Actually, three more words: temperate-continental climate


----------



## MichiH

medicu' de garda said:


> Actually, three more wor*k*s:


Yeah, we keep working hard at it .


----------



## adeiush




----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

IMO, it's because of Bucharest being in an open plain where the wind blows the snow around and the it eventually piles up in the city where it meets an obstacle. The annual quantity of rainfalls in Bulgaria generally decreases from west to east and is lowest in northeastern Bulgaria. I guess the same can be said about Romanian Lower Danubian plain. Unsurprisingly, the situation in northeastern Bulgaria now is quite similar to the situation that can be seen in the pictures above.
Comparing Moesia with Kosovo, I would guess that the latter has greater average annual quantity of rainfall but the hilly terrain prevents winds from creating snowdrifts.

I have a question. Are snowfences used in Romania and, if yes, do you have concerned citizens that are eager to recycle them or convert them into energy benefits? :lol:


----------



## Le Clerk

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> IMO, it's because of Bucharest being in an open plain where the wind blows the snow around and the it eventually piles up in the city where it meets an obstacle. The annual quantity of rainfalls in Bulgaria generally decreases from west to east and is lowest in northeastern Bulgaria. I guess the same can be said about Romanian Lower Danubian plain. Unsurprisingly, the situation in northeastern Bulgaria now is quite similar to the situation that can be seen in the pictures above.
> Comparing Moesia with Kosovo, I would guess that the latter has greater average annual quantity of rainfall but the hilly terrain prevents winds from creating snowdrifts.


It's indeed the fact that Bucharest is in the middle of a large plain, and snow piles up due to strong winds, but it's also the fact that we had this year 2x long blizzard periods (of 48 h and 24 h respectivelly, only one week from each other). This caused one of the biggest fall of snow in quite a few years - and the first red code for snow fall so far. 



> I have a question. Are snowfences used in Romania and, if yes, do you have concerned citizens that are eager to recycle them or convert them into energy benefits?


II know there are snow fences for national roads in SE Romania, where the winds are very powerful in the winter, and I was asking myself too why don't they use them for motorways as well?! :dunno:


----------



## Bzyq_74

Municipal services have to export the snow outside the city. 
In Poland in January 2006 was more than 50cm of snow in the cities and only the removal of snow outside the city allowed for the operation of the transport.
Road-salt did not help because the temperature was around -15 / -20 degrees Celsius


----------



## medicu' de garda

Snow is rarely, if ever, removed from the streets and taken out of the city. It is normally just plowed out of the way to the sides, where it engulfs parked cars, bus stops and pedestrian crossings, that have to be cleared by someone else's initiative. Then the snow just stays there until it melts. Snowfall is very poorly managed in this city hno: . 
This year, it seems that most car owners just gave up on trying to dig out their cars, so now we have hundreds of parked cars trapped on what used to be the first lane on most boulevards. In my neighbourhood, buses have to stop on the second lane of roads, blocking all traffic behind them untill they leave (which takes a long time, because of poor frequencies). Luckilly, traffic is a lot lighter, so driving around the city is decent, unless any precipitation starts.

When i mentioned the Crivăț, I meant the local fast wind that tears through the southern plains each winter, coming from Moldova towards Oltenia. This stupid wind is pretty strong and usually brings cold air with it from the russian plains. This makes any snowfall, no matter how light, a lot harder to manage, because it blows the snow continuously across the landscape, building up large piles of snow in some areas, so clearing the road is impossible until precipitation stops.

As for snowfences, AFAIK in the last few years, we practically had NO defences, because most of the screens were stolen, and many trees alongisde roads had been cleared already by the CNADNR, having been deemed too dangerous. In 2012 we had ~40 national roads blocked for days (some in Moldova for almost 2 weeks), and whole comunities isolated because of this situation. This year I know authorities worked to install some snowscreens alongside important roads, also some shrubs (I dunno if the term energetic willow sounds right in English...). So, in theory we are better prepared this year, as long as those defences aren't stolen, yet again hno:


----------



## Sunfuns

I wasn't aware inland Romania is so snowy. There hasn't been any snow whatsoever this year in Basel (unusual).


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Sunfuns said:


> I wasn't aware inland Romania is so snowy. There hasn't been any snow whatsoever this year in Basel (unusual).


The Atlantic ocean is the main source of moisture.


----------



## Kanadzie

I live in Canada so unlike the Dutchman I can still laugh 

Last year we had 48 cm within about 12-18 hours. Driving on the motorways, left lane was blocked of snow and people had abandoned cars in the snow banks on the shoulder. I couldn't pass with my car on my street as the snow was higher than the bumper. I parked on a recently plowed road nearby and walked to my house, going up my steps I had snow to my waist, and I'm 1,85m tall :lol: It's surprisingly hard to walk in that...

Just to get my car back onto my driveway, I had to wait for the plow to come, then I dug and dug with my big shovel, then plow came again, so swore, and went with shovel some more, then finally was able to walk back and get my car... (I arrived home 1430 and finally got car parked at 2230) now I have snow blower machine, with tracks and large engine. I call it my mini-T-72


----------



## Sunfuns

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> The Atlantic ocean is the main source of moisture.


Atlantic ocean? Isn't that a bit too far from you? I'd think your weather patterns are more affected by the Black sea and Russian planes to the east of it.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Romania has almost the same wheater like Germany/Austria/Switzland - with a delay of 2-3 days.


----------



## Sunfuns

One of the warmest winters on record in Switzerland, doesn't seem to be the case in Romania...


----------



## MichiH

The situation in southern Austria is like in Romania .

Well, my statement should describe the general influence regarding Atlantic Ocean etcetera...


----------



## cinxxx

MichiH said:


> ^^ Romania has almost the same wheater like Germany/Austria/Switzland - with a delay of 2-3 days.


Roughly yes.
But at least in summer, it's much more hotter and dryer in Romania (at least in the west where I'm from), and also in Hungary and Austria until Vienna.


----------



## MichiH

cinxxx said:


> But at least in summer, it's much more hotter and dryer in Romania (at least in the west where I'm from)


Well, I was in Central Romania last summer and a local told we that general rule. I am using contact lenses and I had some problems because of the very dry air. The temperature was a little bit higher than in Germany but due to the dry air it seemed warmer.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Sunfuns said:


> Atlantic ocean? Isn't that a bit too far from you? I'd think your weather patterns are more affected by the Black sea and Russian planes to the east of it.


No. Weather formation factors can be ordered like this: ocean>>>northeastern plains>Black sea.

I think Black sea is more responsible for creating moderate climate in Caucasian region.


----------



## bogdymol

Driving in Bucharest under the recent snow blizzard:


----------



## JackFrost

do traffic lights in romania have no yellow-phase when turning from red to green?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ They used to have the red-yellow-green-yellow-red sequence, but now there is just red-yellow-green-yellow-red. Maybe there are some more traffic lights with the old style, but at least in my city all of them don't show the yellow between red and green anymore.


----------



## JackFrost

^^looks nice. i liked that in america as well.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are pros and cons for that kind of phasing. If you introduce yellow between red and green, it will allow people to react quicker to the green light. However it also makes people put the handbrake on, or shift it into neutral, so any time savings are lost. Additionally, in many cases the green phase simply becomes shorter. 

It would be interesting to make a list of countries which use the yellow before green and countries which use straight red to green phasing.


----------



## JackFrost

i have never seen this in europe, except in greece (and now in romania on this video). anyway, nothing beats the blinking green in austria  thats unique worldwide i guess.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ I think I saw blinking green also in Slovakia.


----------



## MichiH

Is the red-green change common in Romania? I didn't noticed it last summer in Central Romania. But I like that because I am always starting when the red light turns off...


----------



## cinxxx

In France I remember it was the same. Wouldn't surprise me since almost everything in Romania is inspired from there.


----------



## Kanadzie

bogdymol said:


> ^^ I think I saw blinking green also in Slovakia.


We have blinking green in Canada, it means, do whatever you want  Is the same there?


----------



## JackFrost

^^in austria it means, prepare for yellow (and red). same in slovakia. of course people react differently on it: some accelerate, some brake. however, i like it the most when turning right, in hungary f.e. the right-arrow just disappears suddenly, forcing cars the pass on red.


----------



## Kanadzie

Oh wow, that would have come for a big surprise to me, I would have expected that all other lights were red so I could turn left without yielding


----------



## JackFrost

well the blinking lasts no longer then about 3 seconds. so basically you have no time to do anything wrong.


----------



## bogdymol

Jack_Frost said:


> anyway, nothing beats the blinking green in austria  thats unique worldwide i guess.


I didn't knew that there is blinking green in Romania, but I just found a video few minutes ago where you can see blinking green at a traffic light in Cluj-Napoca, Romania: http://vimeo.com/85614774 (the video is about something else, but you can see the blinking green at the beginning).


----------



## albiman

bogdymol said:


> ^^ I think I saw blinking green also in Slovakia.


In Slovakia there exist also blinking green and red yellow green traffic lights too


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> That translates to 247 per 1000 people, the lowest in the EU.


Our roads are crowded with cars. This means that it's not enough to buy a lot of cars to have a car number/population ratio high, but also to invest in infrastructure that's decent for that amount of cars.


----------



## bogdymol

In other news: today the court published decisions on the appeals that were made on all 4 lots of *A10 motorway between Sebeș and Turda:*


*Lot I* - 17 km - Asocierea Impregilo SpA/Salini SpA; Offer: 539.488.704 lei (3rd offer according to price rank) - *all appeals rejected*
*Lot II *- 24,25km - Asocierea RCM Construzioni SRl/Imob Lux Construct SRL/Consinit SRL/Societatea de Constructii Napoca SA/ Impresa Ferrara S.N.C Di Angela & Rossella Ferrara/SC T Dancor RomConstruct SRL/SC Shelter Construct SRL/ Associazione Cooperativa Muratori & Affini Ravenna S.C.P.A./ Schiavo & C.SpA/Eurocerad International SRL; Offer: 460.019.270 lei (1st offer according to price rank) - *appeal made by SC Strabag SRL is tottaly admitted and appeals made by Aktor SA – Euroconstruct 
Trading 98 SRL şi SC Teloxim Con SRL are partially admitted. Court decision: They force the contract authority to review all the offers submited for this lot*
*Lot III* - 12,45km - Asocierea Tirrena Scavi S.p.A Societa Italiana per Condotte d'Acqua S.p.A; Offer: 420.511.921 lei (3rd offer according to price rank) - *all appeals rejected*
*Lot IV* - 16,3 km - SC PORR Construct SRL/PORR Bau GmbH. Offer: 470.004.894 lei (2nd offer according to price rank) - *all appeals rejected*

During the next 10 days they can appeal the... appeal.


----------



## mman2012

bogdymol said:


> During the next 10 days they can appeal the... appeal.


Let's see if we have another case of motorway half done and half still "in court"...:bash:


----------



## Qtya

FYI

Scheduled completion of M43: 30 Sept 2014.



Since the connecting Romanian A1 is behind schedule the Hungarian government is planning to build a 2 km bypass road east of Nagylak which would drive the traffic directly to the old border crossing.

Source: http://www.delmagyar.hu/szeged_hirek/a_semmibe_visz_az_m43-as/2369369/


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Thank you for the info :cheers:

On the Romanian side, the contract for the border motorway was signed, and deadline is December 2014. Unfortunately, works haven't started yet 

One question: I see on the map you posted that Nagylak 2-km bypass will be on the east side of the village. I think this is wrong and that it will be on the west side, because on the east side there is no space to connect it with the border facility. Check Google Maps.


----------



## Qtya

The article says the planned road may go along the "Élővíz-focsatorna" visible also on the Google maps shot you linked.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ That's weird, because that would mean it would also "bypass" the Hungarian customs. Or maybe they will have an agreement and make all the controls at the Romanian border booths.


----------



## Qtya

bogdymol said:


> ^^ That's weird, because that would mean it would also "bypass" the Hungarian customs. Or maybe they will have an agreement and make all the controls at the Romanian border booths.


I thought it's already being done like that, like at Ártánd/Borș. At least for cars if I remember right.


----------



## bogdymol

Checks are done at the border booths of the country you will entry in.

For direction Romania -> Hungary, checks are done at the Hungarian booths.
For direction Hungary -> Romania, checks are done at the Romanian booths.

Checks are done in the same place by both Romanian and Hungarian border officers.


----------



## Qtya

bogdymol said:


> Checks are done at the border booths of the country you will entry in.
> 
> For direction Romania -> Hungary, checks are done at the Hungarian booths.
> For direction Hungary -> Romania, checks are done at the Romanian booths.
> 
> Checks are done in the same place by both Romanian and Hungarian border officers.


Got it... Thx!


----------



## bogdymol

Some pictures shot on A1 motorway construction site, between Orastie and Sibiu, lot 4 (Astaldi). Pictures are from last year. Now this motorway is open.





































Săcel tunnel:










photo shource: *marynu.net*


----------



## bogdymol

Great news :banana:

It seems that Astaldi-Max Boegl started working on Nadlac-Arad, lot 2 (ex-Romstrade lot, contract canceled at about 30% completion). This lot is the one that will be joined at the border with Hungarian M43. Deadline for completion of works is December 2014.



Ionut @ pum said:


> Ce-am promis, multumim sursei, sa ne traiasca! :cheers:
> *Cred ca este premiera nationala, primele fotografii de pe lotul Nadlac-Pecica (Astaldi-Max Boegl). *
> 
> Organizarea de santier este in acelasi loc cu organizarea de santier a celor de la Alpine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primele utilaje.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se monteaza statia de asfalt.
> http://imageshack.com/a/img32/3499/3flh.jpg
> 
> Doar atat deocamdata, este posibil sa mai primim poze, sa vedem. Oricum importanta este vestea, teoretic avem sperante sa termine anul asta daca vor lucra exemplar, asa cum au mai demonstrat cei de la Astaldi si Max Boegl.


Pictures from PUM.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

bogdymol said:


> It seems that Astaldi-Max Boegl started working on Nadlac-Arad, lot 2 (ex-Romstrade lot, contract canceled at about 30% completion). This lot is the one that will be joined at the border with Hungarian M43. Deadline for completion of works is December 2014.


The contracts for the segment were canceled in November 2012. It took quite a bit of time to retender this project. In Poland they usually do it within 6 months.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ I agree with you that the re-tendering process is taking too much.

Nadlac-Arad, lot 2, was formerly awarded to Alpine, but contract was canceled in July 2013 after Alpine went bankrupt (works were 85% completed). They still haven't started the tender for a new constructions company to complete this section. After the tender will be started, they still have to allow the companies some time to make the offers, then they have to analyse them, choose a winner. After that comes the funny part with appeals in court etc. There's still much to be done for starting the works again on lot 2.


----------



## Theijs

bogdymol said:


> Pictures from PUM.


 the movie posted there from Ionut is as well very nice.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> ^^ I agree with you that the re-tendering process is taking too much.
> 
> Nadlac-Arad, lot 2, was formerly awarded to Alpine, but contract was canceled in July 2013 after Alpine went bankrupt (works were 85% completed). They still haven't started the tender for a new constructions company to complete this section. After the tender will be started, they still have to allow the companies some time to make the offers, then they have to analyse them, choose a winner. After that comes the funny part with appeals in court etc. There's still much to be done for starting the works again on lot 2.


With Nadlac-Arad LOT 2 is more complicated. It's not only the retendering procedure they have to go through, but also the insolvency procedure of Alpine first, which takes also lots of time. Bad luck.


----------



## Le Clerk

vchira said:


> You are doing the numbers based on false premises. In Romania there are max 17 mil. people right now and there are A LOT of cars registred in Bulgaria because of low bulgarian taxes.
> 
> *There are more ways to skin a cat!* :cheers:


Wow, look where the scientist is! I thought we had a census a couple of years ago, right?

Romania is the most rural country in the EU, and we should admit that is reflected into car ownership.


----------



## vchira

Le Clerk said:


> Wow, look where the scientist is! I thought we had a census a couple of years ago, right?
> 
> Romania is the most rural country in the EU, and we should admit that is reflected into car ownership.


I enjoy your sarcasm, but you know how that census was made, and that a lot of persons that live abroad are registered as living in Romania. What I wanted to say is that the corelation between the number of cars and the results of the census ist not that easy to be made... and the rest is history:cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

Unfortunately a bridge collapsed in Romania yesterday. It's a 80-meters long and 40 years old bridge on a secondary county road (DJ - drum judetean). Location of the bridge: http://goo.gl/maps/OVBZD



















Pictures from digi24.ro.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It looks like one of the support piers collapsed. There was no traffic on it (live load) when it happened?


----------



## bogdymol

Don't read Wikipedia anymore. At least not the part about Romanian infrastructure.

If you can read Dutch I recommend you wegenwiki.nl, which is quite up to date.


----------



## Le Clerk

medicu' de garda said:


> Le Clerk, that link you provided states absolutely nothing Nadlac-Arad lot 2, for which the contract was CANCELLED. It doesn't state much at all, actually...  It doesn't even make sense!? Why would a court require this contract to be freezed indefinitely for such a procedure, especially when it isn't even in the company's responsbility anymore?? None of the other users with more know-how on the matter (and a lot more credibility) have stated such a thing, you are the only one to come up with this idea? Why is that?
> 
> I've read roumours about CNADNR waiting a bit for Astaldi to set up it's base for lot 1 in the area, so that it can secure an easy win with a lower price for the other lot, using the same concrete and asfalt facilities for both. It doesn't sound fair, and it's not very legal, but knowing our goverment, this is an idea that might just be real. :nuts:


Let's start our civil arguments this way: you are a BS and your arguments are BS accross the line. Then lay down some rumours and hear-say. Would that work fine for you?!

I told you how the law goes. Take it or leave it. I don't have other info, let alone rumours.


----------



## medicu' de garda

There's a difference between stating some rumours which one has read over the forums, and aknowledging them as mere rumours, as opposed to engaging into a debate over "breaching the law for reasons of efficiencies" because of some half-understood legal paperwork and a document presented as proof that stated absolutely nothing about the topic in question! On that sole shred of (poor) info you created an entire theory that you then present to the international forum and engage users that don't buy it? Especially when none of the users with a far better understanding of the legal system ever hinted the idea. Bogdymol even proved you were talking about a different company than the one in question. icard:


For a user with such a big history and experience on this forum, one would expect some caution in writing crazy unverified ideas. And the ability to admit to being proven wrong when such is the case... hno: Especially with such a poor record of presenting incorect an unreliable info on the forum.


----------



## Padmichi

@bogdymol
If there is more detailed info on the actual route, I would add them. At the moment I'm still busy with the article on the A1 in the German Wikipadia (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benutzer:Padmichi/A1)


----------



## bogdymol

^^ You can find detailed up-to-date information regarding Romanian motorways development in *Motorways - Index and Statistics* thread. There you can check information about every motorway section that's opened, under construction or planned. Posts in that thread are updated constantly with the newest info.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> That article is about the insolvency procedure of SC Alpine SA, the Romanian branch of Alpine Bau GmbH (Alpine Austria). The contract for construction of Nadlac-Arad, lot 2, motorway, was signed with Alpine Bau GmbH (directly with Alpine Austria). Alpine Romania basically worked as a subcontractor for Alpine Austria, so they don't have anything to do directly with the construction contract.
> 
> I don't see anywhere in that article stated anything about Nadlac-Arad, lot 2 motorway. Where's that _"after insolvency procedures will end, they can re tender the construction"_ that you stated before?
> 
> More, in Serbia they already re tendered a motorway section that was initally awarded to Alpine. So they didn't have to wait until insolvency procedures were completed. See here.


WTF!? Of course, the insolvency procedures for the Romanian-registered Alpine firm is run under the Romanian law, while the insolvency of the Austrian-Alpine firm is run under the Austrian law! :doh: 

PS: I do not know the insolvency law in Serbia. Do you?


----------



## Padmichi

Thank you, this info I've gathered me of the CNADNR website. Example in this Google Drive Table (https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlKNxdhw2SepdGFzOU5QSnFvNmx1YU9JWVdtd0wtNmc&usp=sharing).


----------



## Le Clerk

medicu' de garda said:


> There's a difference between stating some rumours which one has read over the forums, and aknowledging them as mere rumours, as opposed to engaging into a debate over "breaching the law for reasons of efficiencies" because of some half-understood legal paperwork and a document presented as proof that stated absolutely nothing about the topic in question! On that sole shred of (poor) info you created an entire theory that you then present to the international forum and engage users that don't buy it? Especially when none of the users with a far better understanding of the legal system ever hinted the idea. Bogdymol even proved you were talking about a different company than the one in question. icard:
> 
> 
> For a user with such a big history and experience on this forum, one would expect some caution in writing crazy unverified ideas. And the ability to admit to being proven wrong when such is the case... hno: Especially with such a poor record of presenting incorect an unreliable info on the forum.


Do you have any better arguments than repeating BS rumours and innuendos?!


----------



## MichiH

bogdymol said:


> ^^ You can find detailed up-to-date information regarding Romanian motorways development in *Motorways - Index and Statistics* thread. There you can check information about every motorway section that's opened, under construction or planned. Posts in that thread are updated constantly with the newest info.





Padmichi said:


> Thank you, this info I've gathered me of the CNADNR website. Example in this Google Drive Table (https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlKNxdhw2SepdGFzOU5QSnFvNmx1YU9JWVdtd0wtNmc&usp=sharing).


What's the latest and most likely accurate info for completion of Orăștie - Sibiu lot 3 (Cunta – Saliste): September 2014, October 2014 or Late 2014?


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> WTF!? Of course, the insolvency procedures for the Romanian-registered Alpine firm is run under the Romanian law, while the insolvency of the Austrian-Alpine firm is run under the Austrian law! :doh:
> 
> PS: I do not know the insolvency law in Serbia. Do you?


Let's make it clear:

Romanian Government signed a contract with Alpine Austria for building a motorway
Alpine Austria built 85% of it and got the money for this 85% (Alpine Romania worked as a sub-contractor on that construction site).
Alpine Austria went into insolvency, and the Romanian Government canceled the motorway construction contract; The construction site is now under administration of the Romanian Government (they even hired a private security company for that motorway section).
Alpine Austria went completely bankrupt (insolvency is over, now they are bankrupt).
Alpine Romania, which has nothing to do with the motorway construction contract, went into insolvency
Romanian Government wants to completed that motorway section (from 85% to 100%), so it will re-tender that motorway section soon.

I guess everyone agrees with what I wrote above.

*Now, LeClerk, please state a source for what are you saying:*



Le Clerk said:


> before any retendering procedure can be started, the insolvency procedures need to be completed according to the law.


You are the only person I ever heard to say this. Since Alpine insolvency I read all the news in the Romanian media regarding this subject and I've never seen anyone declaring anything like that. Even the Romanian CNADNR (National Road Company) says that they are preparing the re-tender of that motorway section, without mentioning anything about Alpine insolvency procedures (check here, answer to question 4).


----------



## bogdymol

MichiH said:


> What's the latest and most likely accurate info for completion of Orăștie - Sibiu lot 3 (Cunta – Saliste): September 2014, October 2014 or Late 2014?


Politicians stated all of the dates you mentioned. I think it's safe to say it will be opened by the end of the year (maybe September, maybe December, I don't know).


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> Let's make it clear:
> 
> Romanian Government signed a contract with Alpine Austria for building a motorway
> Alpine Austria built 85% of it and got the money for this 85% (Alpine Romania worked as a sub-contractor on that construction site).
> Alpine Austria went into insolvency, and the Romanian Government canceled the motorway construction contract; The construction site is now under administration of the Romanian Government (they even hired a private security company for that motorway section).
> Alpine Austria went completely bankrupt (insolvency is over, now they are bankrupt).
> Alpine Romania, which has nothing to do with the motorway construction contract, went into insolvency
> Romanian Government wants to completed that motorway section (from 85% to 100%), so it will re-tender that motorway section soon.
> 
> I guess everyone agrees with what I wrote above.
> 
> *Now, LeClerk, please state a source for what are you saying:*
> 
> 
> 
> You are the only person I ever heard to say this. Since Alpine insolvency I read all the news in the Romanian media regarding this subject and I've never seen anyone declaring anything like that. Even the Romanian CNADNR (National Road Company) says that they are preparing the re-tender of that motorway section, without mentioning anything about Alpine insolvency procedures (check here, answer to question 4).



Why does everyone *assume* that what happens in Austria as a legal procedure, or in Romania for the Austrian subsidiary, would be completely foreign to Romanian authorities?! In the end, both Romania and Austria are in the EU, and they would normally be subject to joint procedures under the EU law, or would they?! Why Serbia then have to be similar since they are not a EU member yet?!

The fact that one authority does not mention the reasons for not tendering Arad-Nadlac lot 2, while they have retendered Arad-Nadlac lot 1 (accidently not in an insolvency procedure, especially under procedings in 2 different EU members), does it ring any bells?!

End of here. \


----------



## bogdymol

You are just stating suppositions, not facts. I asked for a source for your so-called-facts for the last 3 days, but you couldn't provide one. Excuse me for not believing your statements.

I'll stop this debate here because I see we can't reach an agreement. If you provide a reliable source for "no re-tender until insolvency is over" I'll assume my mistake. If not, please assume that you were wrong on this one.


----------



## sponge_bob

According to the wiki the Alpina contract has been "terminated". Just saying!! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A1_motorway_(Romania)#N.C4.83dlac_.E2.80.93_Arad


----------



## and802

medicu' de garda, bogdymol

both of you are wrong 

if I am not mistaken Le Clerk is an attorney (this is what his profile says), so no, it is *impossible* he is not familiar with the law, otherwise the law must be adjusted immediately to be in compliance with Le Clerk findings.


----------



## medicu' de garda

Le Clerk, before trying to further "explain" your theory (and continuing to bring no proof whatsoever), please explain the following: lot 1 of Brasov ringroad is being retendered as we speak (the winner supposed to be announced this month), after it was cancelled almost 1 year ago. Guess who was the original contractor for that one? Yup, Alpine Bau, the same builder on Nadlac-Arad lot 2. Both contracts were terminated *at the same time* for the same reason: bankruptcy.

So one project was quickly reevaluated and retendered with no problems, while the other is still on hold for, as you claim, some bogus, unheard of common EU law (??) *insolvency* procedures for a company that went *BANKRUPT* :nuts:. Besides the logic fail, could you please explain why is one contract more special than the other? I'd love to know opcorn:


----------



## bogdymol

I forgot about Brasov bypass contract. Thanks _*medicu' de garda*_!


----------



## bogdymol

Short news article: *General Transport Master Plan, completed by April*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What are the current plans for A3 west of Cluj-Napoca? If I'm correct there is currently no construction going on, right?


----------



## MichiH

^^ The contract for the 9km section was signed but works have not yet started, see here.


----------



## MichiH

^^ 28 million € just for a FS?


----------



## bogdymol

Yeah, that's a lot of money. They now have to redo the FS for this ~116 km across the mountains motorway and it involves some serious geological research. Here's the map from 2007 FS.


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, and it's only an "estimate" amount, which ussualy goes down a lot following the tender procedures, in some cases as low as 50%.


----------



## Qtya

I don't know if this info was posted here yet, but according to the initiative of Romania at the scheduled 13 Feb 2014 meeting of the joint-motorway working group, the M43-A1 border crossing infrastucutre will be built on the Romanian side, with Romanian funding.


----------



## bogdymol

This was not posted before. Thank you for sharing this with us.

In the next e-mail to Romanian road company we will also ask about this. Problem is that they answer 30 days after you ask.


----------



## Le Clerk

alwn said:


> Where is the motorway Comarnic- Brasov? It was supposed to see the broke ground the next month
> 
> Craiova- Pitesti?
> 
> Where is the EU approval for financing Sibiu- Brasov or Brasov- Bacau? You was overoptimistic that EU will include these projects in 2014-2020 planning
> 
> 
> and now you are blaming the war? )) well your war theory doesn't make any sense if you look at Polish or Bulgarian sections.
> 
> Btw, when the master plan will be finaly approved I wouldn't be very surprised to find there *Lugoj- Caransebes- Tr Severin- Calafat* and no trace of Sibiu- Brasov- Bacau



LOL, wrong!

Here are the *official priorities*, in this order:


*1. Completion of works on corridor Nădlac - Arad – Timişoara - Lugoj – Sebeş – Sibiu – Piteşti – Bucureşti (București by-pass) – Constanţa

2. Starting works for Sibiu – Pitesti; 

3. Starting works on:

Timisoara-Lugoj-Drobeta Turnu Severin-Calafat-Craiova-Bucuresti with split to Timişoara-Moraviţa/Serbia 
Bucureşti-Ploieşti-Buzău-Bacău-Suceava-Ucraina (Siret) 
Bucuresti-Giurgiu 
Sebeş-Turda-Tg Mureş-Tg Neamţ-Iaşi – Moldova (Ungheni) 
Sibiu –Braşov-Bacău
*

*Source: Operational Programme Strategic Infrastructure 2014-2020. V March 2014, p 38*


----------



## sponge_bob

*Genius!!!!* :lol:

Romania, therefore, is *the first country to give a higher priority to completing a road than to starting it off*. Why did the rest of us never think of something like that eh??????

Thanks for that LeClerk ...made my day. 



Le Clerk said:


> LOL, wrong!
> 
> Here are the *official priorities*, in this order:
> 
> *1.* * Completion of works* on corridor Nădlac - Arad – Timişoara - Lugoj – Sebeş –* Sibiu – Piteşti*  – Bucureşti (București by-pass) – Constanţa
> 
> *2.* Starting works for * Sibiu – Pitesti* ;


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> *Genius!!!!* :lol:
> 
> Romania, therefore, is *the first country to give a higher priority to completing a road than to starting it off*. Why did the rest of us never think of something like that eh??????
> 
> Thanks for that LeClerk ...made my day.



Have you bothered reading the link I posted?!?! 

*Priority 1* is about *completion* of works already* contracted* and/or* started *on that particular corridor, that, yes, includes Pitesti-Sibiu section. They just want to complete what's left on that corridor. I don't find it that weird. :dunno:

*Priority 2* is about starting of works on Pitesti-Sibiu, which is again priority 2 for EU funds, but actualy priority 1 in terms of next major project from that source.


----------



## sponge_bob

*PRISTINE GENIUS*!!!!!

Priority one is to complete works that have already started on Pitesti - Sibiu and then Starting the works on Pitesti - Sibiu _*once*_ the works are complete.



Le Clerk said:


> *Priority 1* is about *completion* of works already* contracted* and/or* started *on that particular corridor, that, yes, includes Pitesti-Sibiu section.
> 
> *Priority 2* is about starting of works on Pitesti-Sibiu, which is again priority 2 for EU funds, but actualy priority 1 in terms of next major project from that source.



More genius please.


----------



## Le Clerk

OK. Seriously, this is the logic sequence. What did you expect?!


----------



## Le Clerk

The real news is that Romania put as the first priority from EU funds the construction of Sibiu-Pitesti by 2020. That despite speculations that it was ditched because Comarnic-Brasov concession.


----------



## Qtya

Let me give you a heads-up regarding the Hungarian motorway/expressway plans and schedule towards Romania:

*M4 Berettyóújfalu - Nagykereki/Ro border*

full profile 2x2 motorway, 32 km

Status: The preparation phase is completed, a final construction permit is available. Over 90% of the required land has been already purchased, archaeological works are in progress. Tender to be launched this year, construction scheduled to start: Spring 2015.

Scheduled completion deadline: 2017

Romanian connection: Works on the connecting A3 Motorway were temporarily suspended.

*M44 Kecskemét - Gyula/Ro border *

2x2 expressway, 141 km

Phase II. - Kecskemét - Tiszakürt (40 km)

Status: 2016-2019

Phase I. - Tiszakürt - Kondoros (62 km)

Status: Tender to be launched this month.

Possible construction start: Sept 2014

Scheduled completion: Summer of 2017

Phase III. - Kondoros - Békéscsaba (20 km)

Status: 2017-2020

Phase IV. - Békéscsaba - Gyula/Ro border (19 km)

Scheduled construction: 2017-2020

Romanian connection: No expressway connection is planned on the Romanian side. M44 will connect to the existing 79A main road.

*M49 M3 (Vája) - Csenger/Ro border*

2x2 expressway, 48 km

Phase I. - M3 Vaja - Kocsord (Main road 491.) (18 km)

Scheduled construction: 2016-2017

Phase II. - Kocsord - Csenger/Ro border (30 km)

Scheduled construction: 2020-2022

Status: The feasibility study for the entire M49 is available. Regarding the issue of the border intersection point no agreement was reached between the Hungarian and the Romanian side, not even the reconciliation process has started yet.

Romanian connection: M49 will connect to the Satu Mare (Satu Mare) western bypass road at a not yet fixed location. The previously planned Satu Mare - Baia Mare expressway is not included in the current Romanian development plans.

*M43 Makó - Csanádpalota/Ro border*

full profile 2x2 motorway, 23,125 km

Status: U/C

Scheduled completion: Spring 2015(!!!)

Maps to be included this evening...


----------



## sponge_bob

Qtya said:


> Let me give you a heads-up regarding the Hungarian motorway/expressway plans and schedule towards Romania:


Ah yes but there is a Corridor Co-Ordinator (that is an EU Corridor not an IV or VI or X) in place tasked with producing the *Corridor Plan* from Budapest to the Ro-Hu border actually east as far as Timisoara and I am sure that the Co Ordinator and the Hungarian government are getting one with the plan. Of course this corridor mainly exists in Hungary already but projects to tie back into the corridor are also for consideration and the Hungarians know this. 

But there is no Co Ordinator ( and of course no corridor plan) from Timisoara > Black Sea. Other than what was agreed under the 2007-2013 plan ( a lot of 2014 projects are funded off the tail of that plan not the new plan) nothing east of Timisoara is fundable with EU cash once the 2014-2020 taps open next year. 

Ironically Timisoara <> Calafat should be fundable to an extent but there are seemingly no plans to build anything.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Timisoara-Calafat is in the plan for EU funding 2014-2020 - read above. 

However, it is second in priority after Sibiu-Pitesti, together with a bunch of other routes. So yeah, it's not looking up.

___________________

@Qtya: Romania will allocate a lot LESS Gov funding for motorway in the coming period than what was before. They are doing what the rest of the "sane" region is doing: putting more money into the military. 

So it's good to see all those projects, enjoy them and your region, we have other things to bother about unfortunately.


----------



## cricric

Le Clerk said:


> @Qtya: Romania will allocate a lot LESS Gov funding for motorway in the coming period than what was before. They are doing what the rest of the "sane" region is doing: putting more money into the military.
> 
> So it's good to see all those projects, enjoy them and your region, we have other things to bother about unfortunately.



:crazy:

--------

@Qtya

Tender for Debrecen-Berettyoujfalu is already in progress?


----------



## Qtya

cricric said:


> :crazy:
> 
> --------
> 
> @Qtya
> 
> Tender for Debrecen-Berettyoujfalu is already in progress?


Prep for tender, project supposed to be launched this year... Project schedule was 2014-2016 earlier, but IMO it's been shifted slighty, say to 2015-2017. Just a guess though...


----------



## Le Clerk

cricric said:


> :crazy:


Yeah, sounds crazy but it's rather real.


----------



## Le Clerk

According to the Romanian PM, works on Sibiu-Pitesti motorway will start in 2015, at both ends of it, and it will be completed by 2020 from EU funds. It appears to be a commitment to the Dacia and Ford plants too. 

*Source*


----------



## medicu' de garda

How could it possibly start in 2015, when they haven't even tenderd the fesability study yet? The one they said must be done thoroughly to avoid any geological mishaps like on Orastie-Sibiu and should take around 2 years? I know the goverment went a full 180 degress with this project, after they said it would take many years and cost billions of euros, but now they're challenging reality in the opposite way stating that works could start so fast. Is a realistic term so much to ask for? hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

What if they are planning to tender only some sections of the motorway, as the FS sections come in?! I mean, they did mention works will start with the easy sections on both ends. Then, as the other FS sections of motorway get done, they can tender the rest of the motorway.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> BTW: acc to infra minister, 1,400 km of motorway will be U/C next year, incl Brasov-Bacau (170 km).


That is Complete and utter Nonsense and you surely must know that. !

If even 300km are to be actively 'under construction' ( not abandoned pending retender or stuck in the courts) and at the same time in 2015 ( early or late 2015...no matter) could you perhaps find them for us somewhere and list them. ????

Starting on the first 10km of a motorway to Moldova and declaring an entire 400km motorway to Moldova under construction does not count. 

I mean construction equipment onsite constructing in 2015, nothing less.


----------



## Le Clerk

You could debate that at endless stretches. I just posted the news. We'll see if possible probably next year. 

I think it's good at least that they are planning to start works on that section.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> We'll see if possible probably next year.


*It is not possible* and _* Everyone knows that*_. It may be _possible_ by 2018 but not by 2015.


----------



## Le Clerk

It'd be cool to have arguments too. 

They'll start the FS in the coming period, which'll be ready by next year when they can do the tender for works, and with a bit of luck also start works in the second half of the same year.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> It'd be cool to have arguments too.


Of the 2+2=22 kind, no. 



> They'll start the FS in the coming period, which'll be ready by next year when they can do the tender for works, and with a bit of luck also start works in the second half of the same year.


The only FS is for 100km of Fagarasan #2 or is there another 1000km of FS hidden somewhere???


----------



## ChrisZwolle

1,400 km of motorway under construction in a single year must be close to a European record.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> The only FS is for 100km of Fagarasan #2 or is there another 1000km of FS hidden somewhere???


They intend to start FS-s for all motorway sections to be U/C by 2020 (or later) this year.

Edit: these are FSs in the pipeline - all motorways:

SF Brasov - Bacau 
SF (revizuire) Sibiu - Brasov
SF Focsani - Bacau
SF Bacau - Pascani
SF Pascani - Siret
SF Bucuresti - Giurgiu
SF Bucuresti - Alexandria
SF Alexandria - Craiova
SF Craiova - Calafat
SF Sibiu-Pitesti
SF Pascani-Iasi-Ungheni
SF Targu Mures - Targu Neamt - Pascani
SF Autostrada-Centura Bucuresti Nord

*Source*


----------



## Le Clerk

Sebes-Turda motorway (A10), LOTS 3 and 4 have been resolved in court in favour of CNADNR. Contracts should be signed shortly:

LOT 3 - 12.5 km with Tirrena Scavi

LOT 4 - 16.3 with Porr Construct and Porr Bau

*Source*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is a "feasibility study" in Romania? Is this a study to see of a motorway is economically and technically feasible, or is it more like an environmental impact assessment (EIA) with a detailed alignment and detailed designs, where people can appeal to in court?


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is a "feasibility study" in Romania? Is this a study to see of a motorway is economically and technically feasible, or is it more like an environmental impact assessment (EIA) with a detailed alignment and detailed designs, where people can appeal to in court?


FS = economical, technical, geological, environmental, including alignment


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> FS = economical, technical, geological, environmental, including alignment


In English that is called "Planning" not "Construction" . As there is an election coming up next month that is a much cheaper way to buy votes than actually doing anything. 

Construction = Construction Equipment on site and working. 
Abandoned = Construction Equipment not on site any more.

Even worse. 



Le Clerk said:


> BTW: acc to infra minister, 1,400 km of motorway will be U/C next year, incl Brasov-Bacau (170 km).


In your link the Romanian word construcție is not actually used to refer to 2015 but the word execucție is. The English for construcție is construction. The only mention of construction is way out in the year 2020 and in sepia tinted hindsight from the look of it, but never mind 2020. 

Thankfully 99% of Romanian speaking posters in this thread ALSO _Know the difference between the words construction and execution_ and hopefully you will get it right for THEM the next time. Eh!!!!


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> BTW: acc to infra minister, 1,400 km of motorway will be U/C next year, incl Brasov-Bacau (170 km).


wow, good news 

does your minister represent any banana republic ? in my opinion Romania deserves for something more.

or simply you wanted to reactivate the seasonally-dead thread ?


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> In English that is called "Planning" not "Construction" . As there is an election coming up next month that is a much cheaper way to buy votes than actually doing anything.
> 
> Construction = Construction Equipment on site and working.
> Abandoned = Construction Equipment not on site any more.
> 
> Even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> In your link the Romanian word construcție is not actually used to refer to 2015 but the word execucție is. The English for construcție is construction. The only mention of construction is way out in the year 2020 and in sepia tinted hindsight from the look of it, but never mind 2020.
> 
> Thankfully 99% of Romanian speaking posters in this thread ALSO _Know the difference between the words construction and execution_ and hopefully you will get it right for THEM the next time. Eh!!!!


:lol: You tell me what "exeutie" means. You are funny. 

Executie means "construction works". Go figure! Ask any Romanian builder. Please, stop making a fool of yourself by attempting to literally translate from Romanian into English. This is not even Romanian proper, it is about legal Romanian terms - aka Legalese.


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> wow, good news
> 
> does your minister represent any banana republic ? in my opinion Romania deserves for something more.
> 
> or simply you wanted to reactivate the seasonally-dead thread ?


Yes, this is a banana thread. Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ You're kind of asking for it when posting stuff like this. People will comment on it. 



Le Clerk said:


> BTW: acc to infra minister, 1,400 km of motorway will be U/C next year, incl Brasov-Bacau (170 km).


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ You're kind of asking for it when posting stuff like this. People will comment on it.


I agree, the news invites commenting - that's the purpose of this thread. However, I have a slightly different view of the meaning of "comment".


----------



## Le Clerk

The EUR 0.07 fuel excise entered into force on April 1st. The tax will be used for the financing of the following motorways, which are not supported from EU funds, nor will they be concessioned:

Alexandria - Craiova - 140 km,
Craiova - Calafat - 85 km,
Târgu Mureş-Târgu Neamţ - 211 km,
Gilau-Suplacu de Barcău - 101 km,
Bucureşti - Giurgiu - 60 km,
Paşcani- Suceava Siret - 100 km

*Source*


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> The tax will be used for the financing of the following motorways,


That's partially incorrect. When they first announced this new tax few months ago, our beloved leaders said that the entire collected tax will be invested into new motorways. Now, when the tax was introduced, they said that the tax will be used for general expenses from the country budged, and maybe some small part of it will be used for motorways.


----------



## Le Clerk

What is incorrect? The article says exactly that - the money will be used for motorways only.

Edit: As I said before, I agree with the tax, provided it is used exclusively for the construction of motorways. EUR 450 m could be raised this year alone from this tax, which means about 90 km of new motorway.


----------



## bogdymol

Romanian Finance Minister:


Ioana Petrescu said:


> Din calculele hârtiei, din acciza suplimentară de 7 eurocenţi se vor colecta două miliarde de lei. Să vedem dacă va fi aşa, dacă va fi transmisă sau nu mai departe în preţ. *Ea se va duce în şcoli, spitale, investiţii*. Şi în autostrăzi, dar nu numai.
> 
> From our calculations, we will collect 2 billion lei from the 7 cents fuel excise. [...] *Money will go in schools, hospitals, investments*. Also in motorways, but not only.


source



Ioana Petrescu said:


> Din introducerea accizei suplimentare de 7 eurocenţi pe fiecare litru de carburant se vor colecta până la finele anului două miliarde de lei, iar neîncasarea acestei sume ar putea crea probleme la plata cheltuielilor curente, a declarat Ioana Petrescu, ministrul Finanţelor.
> 
> Plata pensiilor şi a salariilor pentru bugetari ar putea fi pusă în pericol dacă acciza suplimentară de 7 eurocenţi nu va fi aplicată de la 1 aprilie
> 
> Intrebată ce se poate întâmpla dacă nu se introduce această nouă taxă şi dacă există riscul ca banii să nu mai ajungă pentru pensii şi salarii, oficialul a răspuns afirmativ: „Da. Sunt 2 miliarde, gândiţi-vă. Ar fi fost 2,670 miliarde, acum sunt 2 miliarde. Evident că exista un pericol foarte mare pentru că o mare parte din cheltuielile pe care le avem la buget sunt cheltuieli – nu ştiu dacă le-aş numi fixe, dar de genul de care descrieţi dumneavoastră: *pensii, salarii.* (wages, retirement fund)


source

So there you have it. Money will go into schools, hospitals, other investments, public sector employees, retirement funds, and, a small part of the money to motorways.


----------



## Le Clerk

That is an older statement by the Fin Minister fron last month. Sova said *she made a mistake*, and then underscored that the money will go entirely to motorways - that was this weekend on a TV show. 

But, we won't see the use of the money until they actually use it for a purpose or another. We'll see.


----------



## cricric

Le Clerk said:


> That is an older statement by the Fin Minister fron last month. Sova said *she made a mistake*, and then underscored that the money will go entirely to motorways - that was this weekend on a TV show.


She made a mistake, she was honest :lol:


----------



## Le Clerk

I frankly doubt Ioana Petrescu > Sova, and you know what I mean.


----------



## Le Clerk

2020 planning, incl financial resources:








*Source*


----------



## sponge_bob

So your Northernmost and Southernmost Motorways are entirely reliant on the new Fuel Tax being used ONLY for Motorway construction and not for general government funding like your Finance Minister said it would be. 

Which fuel tax project is through planning to start in 2015, the old Bechtel stretches seem the most obvious candidates???? 

Or are some of them expressways and not motorways perhaps???


----------



## Le Clerk

I already mentioned the tax is ON since April 1, and it is expected about EUR 0.5 B to be raised for 9 months this year. All are motorways in the map above.


----------



## sponge_bob

The map above shows no Fuel Tax 'earmark' for new road construction in 2014...only from 2015 onwards. Where is all the money gone in 2014????

It also shows putative roads that fit in no specific category on the right...what is funding the stretch north of Ploesti for example?????


----------



## McBeans

Is there a post or a different topic of the most beautiful roads to drive in Romania? I know about the The Transfăgărășan of course, but I'm there late may early June, I was wondering which other road sections (A, B or C roads) are very scenic. (Have already been in Romania once, it's gorgeous, and very much looking forward to going back)

Many thanks!


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> The map above shows no Fuel Tax 'earmark' for new road construction in 2014...only from 2015 onwards. Where is all the money gone in 2014????
> 
> It also shows putative roads that fit in no specific category on the right...what is funding the stretch north of Ploesti for example?????


It's also for 2014 - it is even mentioned the money raised from this tax for year 2014. 


Ploiesti-Comarnic looks like Regional Development Fund to me.


----------



## sponge_bob

Yeah but no roads marked Acciza are under construction are they.?


----------



## Le Clerk

EUR 4 B of motorway works (375 km) are to be tendered in the coming period, including:

Nadlac-Arad LOT2 (A1)
Suplacu-Bors (A3)
Craiova-Pitesti
A0 south

*Source*


----------



## bogdymol

There are a lot of fresh pictures from *Timisoara-Lugoj lot 2* motorway posted *here*.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

What sections of a motorways in Romania are building right now ?


----------



## MichiH

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688981


----------



## burt1991

why are there no motorways to serbian border planned? for example, vršac-timisoara would not be that expensive


----------



## MichiH

^^ The A9 would connect Timisoara and Belgrade but this project has a (very) low priority. I guess the demand is low. There are also no advanced plans for a motorway on Serbian side.


----------



## bogdymol

Traffic is quite low on that road. I drove on it and after 20 km from Timisoara it's almost empty.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Romania's priority is first to complete major national corridors. They aren't even into constructing motorways to every 100,000+ city yet, so replacing a few thousands vehicles per day road to Serbia (or Ukraine) isn't really a priority and probably won't be for the next 10 years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Has construction commenced on A3 Comarnic - Brașov?


----------



## bogdymol

Nope.


----------



## Lankosher

bogdymol said:


> ......... The offers should be submitted by 23rd of July, and after that in just a few months the motorway should be completed.
> .


Has a new contractor been chosen yet?


----------



## Theijs

MichiH said:


> Yes, A1 west of Sibiu (opened 2013).


Was really great to drive. Sibiu - Deva in 1h15min instead of 3 hours  Does anyone know how is the current national road 68A from Deva to Lugoj?


----------



## zol21

igorlan said:


> Has a new contractor been chosen yet?


no


----------



## seszele

*trip to Romania*

dear Romanian friends, what is the best way to go to Constanca and the Black see at the moment; thru Szeged or Oradea? will move with Camping car, so we do not care for the speed as much as for easy driving, good aspfalt and no jams on the way..starting from Budapest anyway. thanks

:cheers:


----------



## Richard_P

^^ I would definitely recommend through Seged as there is most of motorway and alternatively close by regular roads are less overcrowded. As for Oradea You would land in steep climbs which are fun to drive but with camper may be problematic.

You also have to face decision weather from Sibiu go through DN1, DN7 or transfagaras DN7C. DN1 is less graded, DN7 has some steep inclines while DN7C goes through 2000 m high which is basically mountain road not suitable for camper.

The traffic is pretty flue lent especially that You will land after TIR which is doing 70-90 regardless of speed restrictions but they are on the radio so drive is rather safe. And last note beware of legal speed limits which aren't respected by anyone. Definitely +20 km/h is regarded as normal and going slower will definitely leave angry mob which will most definitely pass You on least safe spot.

And one more remark in Bucharest definitelly avoid ring road or You will get stuck for hours, go through city centre instead or use small beltway


----------



## MichiH

Is the subsequent list of all u/c Romanian motorway projects up-to-date or does it contain out-dated date according to the known information?

*A3:* Bucharest-Gherghitei Street – Bucharest Ring Road 12 6.5km (April 2012 to Late 2014) – ? – map
*A1:* Pecica – Arad-West 12 16.7km (October 2011 to Late 2014) – project – map
*A1:* Nadlac – Pecica 12 22.2km (October 2011 to December 2014) – ? – map
*A1:* Cunta – Saliste 12 22.1km (2011 to > Late 2014) – project – map
*A1:* Timisoara-East – Balint (A6) 12 35.6km (Early 2014 to Late 2015) – ? – map
*A1:* Dumbrava – Cosevita 12 28.6km (2013 to Late 2015) – project – map
*A1:* Cosevita – Ilia 12 21.1km (2013 to Late 2015) – ? – map
*A1:* Ilia – Soimus 12 22.1km (2013 to Late 2015) – ? – map
*A3:* Nadaselu – Gilau 12 8.7km (July 2014 to Late 2015) – ? – map
*A10:* Turda (A3) – Decea 12 16.3km (July 2014 to April 2016) – ? – map
*A10:* Decea – Aiud 12 12.5km (July 2014 to April 2016) – ? – map
*A3:* Bors – Suplacu de Barcau 12 64.5km (2004 to _suspended_) – project – map

I guess A1 Nadlac - Pecica is also delayed until Mid 2015 like the M43.hu section, isn't it?
Any information about Pecica - Arad-West?


----------



## panda80

Richard_P said:


> ^^ I would definitely recommend through Seged as there is most of motorway and alternatively close by regular roads are less overcrowded. As for Oradea You would land in steep climbs which are fun to drive but with camper may be problematic.
> 
> You also have to face decision weather from Sibiu go through DN1, DN7 or transfagaras DN7C. DN1 is less graded, DN7 has some steep inclines while DN7C goes through 2000 m high which is basically mountain road not suitable for camper.
> 
> The traffic is pretty flue lent especially that You will land after TIR which is doing 70-90 regardless of speed restrictions but they are on the radio so drive is rather safe. And last note beware of legal speed limits which aren't respected by anyone. Definitely +20 km/h is regarded as normal and going slower will definitely leave angry mob which will most definitely pass You on least safe spot.
> 
> And one more remark in Bucharest definitelly avoid ring road or You will get stuck for hours, go through city centre instead or use small beltway


All your advices are good with the mention that from Sibiu the better option is DN7 which is shorter and goes through a valley (Olt), not climbing so much, just a few hills between Ramnicu Valcea and Pitesti. From Pitesti to Bucharest you have motorway. Depending on the time you will arrive in Bucharest you have to choose which way to go, bypass or through. The northern bypass is not so bad, aprox half of it is 2+2.


----------



## cricric

*Any information about Pecica - Arad-West?* no contract yet
I would say 2015 for both sections, there is the possibility for 2014



> A1: Dumbrava – Cosevita 12 28.6km (2013 to Late 2015) – project – map
> A1: Cosevita – Ilia 12 21.1km (2013 to Late 2015) – ? – map


I would say 2016



> A3: Bucharest-Gherghitei Street – Bucharest Ring Road 12 6.5km (April 2012 to Late 2014) – ? – map


This is also delayed, so 2015+

You can wait also for other opinions


----------



## Richard_P

panda80 said:


> just a few hills between Ramnicu Valcea and Pitesti.


Yes few hills which in reality are like this ore like this switchbacks  . The street view also shows reality of this climbs as on straight trucks are trying to run You over while they barely climb those hills (only western trucks have proper engines to keep pace with regular cars) and after summit return to attempts of running You over


----------



## panda80

Richard_P said:


> Yes few hills which in reality are like this ore like this switchbacks  . The street view also shows reality of this climbs as on straight trucks are trying to run You over while they barely climb those hills (only western trucks have proper engines to keep pace with regular cars) and after summit return to attempts of running You over


On DN7 you have 2 hills both at about 500m high. On DN1 you have a 550m one at the beginning, then a 630m one and finally the Predeal ascent to about 1000m. And the road is much more crowded, especially between Predeal and Comarnic. Believe me, I drove both roads quite a lot (more than 20-30 times DN7 and probably more than 50 times DN1, as I was leaving in Braila and Bucharest). I never used DN1 from Bucharest to Sibiu because DN7+A1 is much better, but I used DN1 a lot for trips Bucharest-Brasov, Braila-Sibiu, etc. .


----------



## cricric

@MichiH: *medicu' de garda* already answered you here (regarding A3)

Also Timisoara-Lugoj section 2 is just 25.6 km long


----------



## seszele

Richard_P said:


> ^^ I would definitely recommend through Seged as there is most of motorway and alternatively close by regular roads are less overcrowded. As for Oradea You would land in steep climbs which are fun to drive but with camper may be problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> You also have to face decision weather from Sibiu go through DN1, DN7 or transfagaras DN7C. DN1 is less graded, DN7 has some steep inclines while DN7C goes through 2000 m high which is basically mountain road not suitable for camper.
> 
> 
> 
> The traffic is pretty flue lent especially that You will land after TIR which is doing 70-90 regardless of speed restrictions but they are on the radio so drive is rather safe. And last note beware of legal speed limits which aren't respected by anyone. Definitely +20 km/h is regarded as normal and going slower will definitely leave angry mob which will most definitely pass You on least safe spot.
> 
> 
> 
> And one more remark in Bucharest definitelly avoid ring road or You will get stuck for hours, go through city centre instead or use small beltway



Thanks so much, also to you, panda80.

I took once Brasov- Pitesti; thru high mountains and passes-it was a very beautiful landscape there, but a bit tough driving almost 3.5 t car and quite slow 
Which one was it?

3 more questions if you don't mind; 

1. What are the nice& interestinf places/ towns on the way to stop? 2-3 for overnite and half day? Knowing Timisoara already?

2. What's the proper time to pass the Bucarest centre. I did it twice; afternoon ( hell on earth  ) and nite ( pleasant n easy).
But I'd rather not spend nite for driving again, so is 8pm ok to go ?

3. On the way back we would like to pass thru Maramures, so how to go from Bucarest?
I tried once on the way from Suceava, but the road ( i think it was a secondary national no.) was under big reconstruction and we gave up.
is it finished, or not? Or any other clue?

Thanks again, sorry to bother and what i really want to say is that you live in a very beautiful country, along with many nice people, we always enjoy visiting Romania


----------



## MichiH

cricric said:


> @MichiH: *medicu' de garda* already answered you here (regarding A3)


Thanks, I've simple forgot the A3 :cheers:



cricric said:


> Also Timisoara-Lugoj section 2 is just 25.6 km long


I know but the list shows the opening of new sections, not the completion (end of works). When the section 2 will be opened, the next already completed section will also get in service. But I should modify the start date to 2011 b/c of that quite long sub section to be more accurate.


----------



## Gubot

Richard_P said:


> Yes few hills which in reality are like this ore like this switchbacks  . The street view also shows reality of this climbs as on straight trucks are trying to run You over while they barely climb those hills (only western trucks have proper engines to keep pace with regular cars) and after summit return to attempts of running You over


I have just realised that you do not have a single pass(DN1, 7 & 6) with no back turns. I really do not know why you invested EU funds in motorways in the flat and easy and cheap to build valleys. I really don't understand also people that are against building A1 because it's going to drain the whole budget. It's needed ASAP:nuts:


----------



## panda80

seszele said:


> Thanks so much, also to you, panda80.
> 
> I took once Brasov- Pitesti; thru high mountains and passes-it was a very beautiful landscape there, but a bit tough driving almost 3.5 t car and quite slow
> Which one was it?
> 
> 3 more questions if you don't mind;
> 
> 1. What are the nice& interestinf places/ towns on the way to stop? 2-3 for overnite and half day? Knowing Timisoara already?
> 
> 2. What's the proper time to pass the Bucarest centre. I did it twice; afternoon ( hell on earth  ) and nite ( pleasant n easy).
> But I'd rather not spend nite for driving again, so is 8pm ok to go ?
> 
> 3. On the way back we would like to pass thru Maramures, so how to go from Bucarest?
> I tried once on the way from Suceava, but the road ( i think it was a secondary national no.) was under big reconstruction and we gave up.
> is it finished, or not? Or any other clue?
> 
> Thanks again, sorry to bother and what i really want to say is that you live in a very beautiful country, along with many nice people, we always enjoy visiting Romania


Brasov-Pitesti is another road, DN 73. It's indeed really curvy, but very nice landscapes there.

On the way you can stop in Deva (nice fortress above the town) and Sibiu (really nice historical center, European Capital of Culture in 2007). The whole area around Sibiu is really nice. Then you can also stop in Bucharest, the city center looks now really nice, after the renovations. The best time to pass Bucharest is until 8 am and after 7.30 pm. At 8 pm is quite fine.
From Bucharest till Maramures the best way is this. This way you will see also DN1  You will have some passes to cross, the heighest one being Predeal at 1000m. But the road is quite good, and you can stop in Sighisoara for one night, the town really deserves a visit.


----------



## Gubot

Bridge alignments at 4 locations on the Danube river between Romania and Bulgaria have been chosen(the red ones, green and orange were just other alignment propositions):


ponss said:


> http://www.24chasa.bg/Article.asp?ArticleId=4251559


Now Romania and Bulgaria have to choose at least one of the locations and then find funding.


----------



## mman2012

Gubot said:


> Bridge alignments at 4 locations on the Danube river between Romania and Bulgaria have been chosen(the red ones, green and orange were just other alignment propositions):
> 
> 
> Now Romania and Bulgaria have to choose at least one of the locations and then find funding.


Ruse - Giurgiu would be a great solution to upgrade the current traffic situation.
On the other hand, new bridges would help those areas develop.....


----------



## Gubot

mman2012 said:


> Ruse - Giurgiu would be a great solution to upgrade the current traffic situation.
> On the other hand, new bridges would help those areas develop.....


The article states that Giurgiu - Ruse bridge would be doubled according to these plans.


----------



## eurocopter

Recent aerial filming of A2 (Fetesti-Medgidia, including the spectacular Danube bridges), and A1 missing segment between Deva and Sibiu (to be opened on 15 November this year).


----------



## Qtya

Map of the Romanian road network quality:

http://www.maszol.ro/uploads/files/foto/2014.08.06_RO_road_qm_v852.png


----------



## and802

bogdymol,

is it a first time, the Romanian road network map is published with expressways ?
I am not sure, but till now only motorways were considered. am I right or I missed something ?


----------



## medicu' de garda

It is the first time a large network map is published with expressways, indeed. But it isn't the first time expressways are considered, there were multiple routes studied starting with 2009, but they were never built as such. 

A10 Sebes-Turda was first imagined as an expressway and was subsequently redesigned as a full motorway when it was finally tendered with european funds. Pitesti-Craiova is tendered as either motorway or expressway, whichever the concessioner chooses to build. Satu Mare bypass is now tendered as part of the larger Baia Mare - Petea(Hu Border) expressroad, although not mentioned as such.


----------



## Richard_P

Regarding expressways in Romania I will say that again - the motorway standard in Romania is so basic that I don't see any possibility to build any reasonable long distance expressways. I also don't see any particular savings through it as only way to make it a bit cheaper is to cut hard shoulders and make tighter curves. Regarding not so perfect state of cars cutting hard shoulders is plain stupid while tighter curves matched for 100 km/h passenger cars will meant that every corner will be truck laying at its side (I am not joking truck drivers are capable of overturning at motorway exits blocking the way). So I still don't see a reason why there is so much push for expressways and not building motorways in such basic standard which in Romania is at present.


----------



## and802

do you have a definition what expressway stands for ?

if you do it is easier to discuss whether you see a reason or you cannot see it at all ...


----------



## Richard_P

and802 said:


> do you have a definition what expressway stands for ?


 Well ATM there aren't any definitions what expressway in Romania will be. The CNADNR web page says only this about drumuri expres:
http://www.cnadnr.ro/proiecte.php?tip=80
Unofficial sources say about speed limit 100 km/h and that’s it or at least what I know (If someone knows than please share opinions).



> if you do it is easier to discuss whether you see a reason or you cannot see it at all ...


As I said expressway standard isn't clear but You may see standards for motorways:








Source: http://forum.construim-romania.ro/showthread.php?tid=122
Of course there is still much parameters missing but believe they aren't any high end, just basics, just look at A1/A6 intersection with non separated carriages in different direction. So the only short term benefit from expressway may be 0,5 m slashed from both carriages (1m in total), 2,5 m from hard shoulder (5 m in total), steeper grades and tighter curves. In mountainous country this can bring savings but those will be short term blocking any future cheap upgrades. And lets speak frankly 100 km/h as for transit route in country of Romania size is basically a laugh.


----------



## timeandspace

and802 said:


> do you have a definition what expressway stands for ?
> 
> if you do it is easier to discuss whether you see a reason or you cannot see it at all ...












source Hotnews.ro

Transl

expressway 
Platform
Merging Lanes
Shoulder(s)
Median 


Motorway/Highway

as above plus
guiding lanes 
emergency lane


----------



## and802

I understood the main difference is a lack of a service lane in favour of motorways. am I right ? 

if so, it is a drawback indeed. and this would explain 100kph as a speed limit.

a pity, I really find driving much more comfortable being confident all broken cars are not on my way (lane)

really it is a pity. 
anyway, all in all still better than present day situation.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Paved shoulders are a key feature of a high-speed road. In most of the world they even use shoulders at two-lane roads and four-lane divided highways (not being freeways). Europe has a more minimalistic approach to save money. 

Shoulders are not just for breakdowns, but also for emergency services access when there is a queue. A 'rettungsgasse' like in Austria hardly works on 7 m wide carriageways.


----------



## amst

I think those expressways will look something like this:

http://goo.gl/maps/Ui5J5

+ some kind of fence like here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6ERvuGPyGo&feature=player_detailpage#t=364


----------



## sponge_bob

You can safely get 120kph running on a road with the following specs.

2.5m HS + 3.5 +3.5m Pavement + 1.5m Median with Concrete Barrier + 3.5 +3.5m Pavement + 2.5m HS

The current Romanian expressway standard is completely crap as it is only suitable for 100kph running as there is no emergency hard shoulder. No speeds upgrades are possible without a major ( and expensive) rebuild of the road.

Hungary has a dodgy expressway standard too, they put GRAVEL on their hard shoulders in some cases. Look at Polish expressways or Irish rural standard ( low(ish) traffic) Motorways to see how it is done, those roads are designed for safe 120kph speeds. 

Romanian Motorways are a high standard for 130kh running and have wider 3.75m lanes, the hard shoulder is surprisingly small (only 2.5m) all the same, I would have thought 3m was the minimum at those speeds.


----------



## MichiH

amst said:


> I think those expressways will look something like this: http://goo.gl/maps/Ui5J5


Really? I guess they will be grade-separated.

Anyway, even your (linked) DN1 Ploiesti - Comarnic with roundabout traffics and cross-town links is a good connection b/n two cities but it's not adequate for transit traffic.

I guess the Romanian road network has "extreme" peaks, hasn't it? DN7 Sibiu-Ramnicu Valcea(-Pitesti) was almost empty on Monday morning (AADT ~10,000-12,000 vehicles/day). Almost no trucks at all and less cars in both directions.


----------



## amst

^^ I was just pointing out that single image as how an expressway would look like, not the actual road.


----------



## medicu' de garda

Richard_P said:


> Regarding expressways in Romania I will say that again - the motorway standard in Romania is so basic that I don't see any possibility to build any reasonable long distance expressways.


I am curious, why do you think that? I personally thought we have one of the better standard in Europe regarding lane width and safety barriers (mounted on each side on the entire motorway length). Although admitedly, our signage standard is absolute crap. And some interchanges are absolute crap (indeed A1-A6 is horrific), although some are designed to high standards (A1-A4, future A1-A10 and A3-A10).



MichiH said:


> I guess the Romanian road network has "extreme" peaks, hasn't it? DN7 Sibiu-Ramnicu Valcea(-Pitesti) was almost empty on Monday morning (AADT ~10,000-12,000 vehicles/day). Almost no trucks at all and less cars in both directions.


Those values are probably influenced by the recent severe rainshowers we have had which caused the Pitesti-Rm. Valcea section to be closed for trucks because of landslides. This has gone on for almost a month now. Probably some truck drivers chose to avoid DN7 altogether and chose the southern route via Craiova, to avoid a huge detour.


----------



## Richard_P

medicu' de garda said:


> I am curious, why do you think that? I personally thought we have one of the better standard in Europe regarding lane width and safety barriers (mounted on each side on the entire motorway length). Although admitedly, our signage standard is absolute crap. And some interchanges are absolute crap (indeed A1-A6 is horrific), although some are designed to high standards (A1-A4, future A1-A10 and A3-A10).


 Well My judgment is from practical feel of the road compared to other countries. I definitely felt "squeezed" on the road (not by traffic but through dimensions). Personally I felt two times more comfortable on motorways in Hungary or Bulgaria than in Romania so I am pretty amused that those lanes are 3,75m. I would say that motorways in Romania are something similar to Slovakia, even expressway standard seems to be similar although in SK You can drive 130 km/h on such roads , which I also don't find pleasing or safe as well and wouldn’t recommend it in Romania. As You mentioned intersections are mostly crap, but I wouldn't agree about signage. Maybe it isn't especially pretty, maybe I've prepared well for trip but despite its minimalist form I haven't got lost in Romania (I have mostly used road numbers not destinations). So compared to neighbouring countries I would say that Hungary has best motorways and pretty well signed. As for Romania I wouldn’t recommend building something with lower standard than present motorway (with improved junctions and signs), at least for core network.


----------



## MichiH

medicu' de garda said:


> Those values are probably influenced by the recent severe rainshowers we have had which caused the Pitesti-Rm. Valcea section to be closed for trucks because of landslides. This has gone on for almost a month now. Probably some truck drivers chose to avoid DN7 altogether and chose the southern route via Craiova, to avoid a huge detour.


Haven't known that. I can't remember any sign about a closure!?



Richard_P said:


> Well My judgment is from practical feel of the road compared to other countries. I definitely felt "squeezed" on the road (not by traffic but through dimensions). Personally I felt two times more comfortable on motorways in Hungary or Bulgaria than in Romania so I am pretty amused that those lanes are 3,75m. I would say that motorways in Romania are something similar to Slovakia, even expressway standard seems to be similar although in SK You can drive 130 km/h on such roads , which I also don't find pleasing or safe as well and wouldn’t recommend it in Romania.


I recently drove all motorways except A2/A4. I never drove in Bulgaria and Slovakia but all Romanian motorways have a very good standard. They are not worse than Hungarian motorways and they are much better than (old) German motorways. I'm impressed by the very long acceleration lanes. You could safetly drive 200+ there (but I haven't done ).

Only lack of rest areas is bad. The situation is much better in Hungary.


----------



## Richard_P

My post number 666 :evil: :rock: but thanks to reach: I'll remain :bowtie: 

In searching what bothered Me on Romania motorways I've found cross section of motorway in Hungary. And as can be seen the barriers in middle in Romania are 0,7 m from lane edge while in Hungary 1 m. Barriers on side are 3 m in Romania while 3,5 m in Hungary. This may be small difference but this is noticeable when driving. 

I've also noticed that "squeezed" feeling corresponds mostly to Sibiu bypass which is basically connection of long curves thus I assume that in Romania cross section applies without difference while most countries vary those parameters depending on curves where "visibility triangles" are constructed by widening the distances between lanes and barriers. This can be seen easily here in Sibiu and here in Hungary M3.

And last but not least - we shouldn't compare new motorways in Romania to old Reichsautobahn in Germany, only comparison of present standards will give answers.


----------



## MichiH

Richard_P said:


> I've also noticed that "squeezed" feeling corresponds mostly to Sibiu bypass which is basically connection of long curves thus I assume that in Romania cross section applies without difference while most countries vary those parameters depending on curves where "visibility triangles" are constructed by widening the distances between lanes and barriers. This can be seen easily here in Sibiu and here in Hungary M3.


Maybe Sibiu bypass is an exception. I've seen the "visiblity triangles" on other (newer) stretches.



Richard_P said:


> And last but not least - we shouldn't compare new motorways in Romania to old Reichsautobahn in Germany, only comparison of present standards will give answers.


The entire A281 does not have hard shoulders at all. The guard railing is close to the lane. A new section opened on Monday .


----------



## sponge_bob

Richard_P said:


> Well My judgment is from practical feel of the road compared to other countries. I definitely felt "squeezed" on the road (not by traffic but through dimensions).


While you can go as low as 16m for 100kph expressway ( no hard shoulder) you need nearer 21m for 120kph and 26m for 130kph so any deviation below that will cause the 'squeeze' effect you noticed. Sometimes there is difficulty taking the full 26m or whatever.



> . As for Romania I wouldn’t recommend building something with lower standard than present motorway (with improved junctions and signs), at least for core network.


The core network should be proper motorway and there should be 2 full motorways from Cluj to Bucharest which is the core of the country ( for redundancy in case of landslides etc) 

For smaller towns and lower population areas on non transit routes ( especially mountain sections) expressway would be fine.

22m should be a decent 120kph road _once the politicians get around to building one_.


----------



## adymartianul

> 2 full motorways from Cluj to Budapest which is the core of the country ( for redundancy in case of landslides etc)


:troll:


----------



## sponge_bob

adymartianul said:


> :troll:


Ah Bugger...Bucharest.


----------



## medicu' de garda

Richard_P said:


> My post number 666 :evil: :rock: but thanks to reach: I'll remain :bowtie:
> 
> In searching what bothered Me on Romania motorways I've found cross section of motorway in Hungary. And as can be seen the barriers in middle in Romania are 0,7 m from lane edge while in Hungary 1 m. Barriers on side are 3 m in Romania while 3,5 m in Hungary. This may be small difference but this is noticeable when driving.


I somehow imagined that would be the reason you didn't like Romanian motorways that much. You are absolutely right, barriers are a bit close to the lanes, especially the middle ones, which creates an unsettling psychological feeling when driving, mostly when overtaking a lorry. But the lanes themselves are quite wide and allow for safe driving, even if something might happen to slighly stick into your lane, which sometimes happens when drivers in the emergency lanes open their doors. As you said, the emergency lanes are a tad narrow. 

Also, one issue nobody mentioned, surprisingly, is the narrow acceleration/deceleration lanes, which are the same width as the emergency lane. While an experienced driver would have no problem with them, I've seem a lot of unexperienced drivers (and Romania is full of them, especially in regions when motorways recently appeared) who barely accelerate and cross the continuous resonating line, in the path of other motorists :bash:.



MichiH said:


> Only lack of rest areas is bad. The situation is much better in Hungary.


That is indeed a problem ATM, but some of them are still under construction, while others need to be concessioned. The road company mentioned recently that more service areas should be put up for concession in the following months, but as usual in Romania, that might take a while...


----------



## Richard_P

MichiH said:


> Maybe Sibiu bypass is an exception. I've seen the "visiblity triangles" on other (newer) stretches.


Yeh, right, here You have A3 also without visibility triangles and this basically applies to all curves on that road so Sibiu is not an exception but a rule.



> The entire A281 does not have hard shoulders at all. The guard railing is close to the lane. A new section opened on Monday .


And this is My friend what is called an exception - it's basically urban connecting road and not a proper transit route. Although I admit that marking it as motorway without speed limits is a bit overoptimistic. Either way the transit routes around Bremen look totally different. Here A1 and here A27. They may look gray and not interesting but behind You have pretty decent standards including visibility triangles. Here You have cross sections of German motorways and as can be seen the standard depends on AADT with up to 30 thousand cars the lanes can be 3,5 m wide but overall road is 28 m wide (2 more than in Romania) which makes totally different feel of the road. We must also bear in mind that above that AADT lanes should be 3,75 m wide with complete road wide of 31 m.



sponge_bob said:


> 22m should be a decent 120kph road _once the politicians get around to building one_



It could be a decent road if AADT will be low and people learn to drive as on initial Reichsautoban - 
1. when nearing intersection with a car joining go to left lane. 
2. when You enter road "hammer down" and pray that cars on the road made point 1.
I've travelled allot on initial un-modernised Reichsautobanh and can only say thanks for that road, it is XXI century and knowledge how roads should be build is better. For example here is expressway in Poland which was build on former 2+2 road with intersections. It features 3,5 m lanes, approx 3 m hard shoulder and has 120 km/h speed limit - this is what should be basic for long distance expressways.



medicu' de garda said:


> I somehow imagined that would be the reason you didn't like Romanian motorways that much


 No, that’s wrong - after many km on regular roads the section of motorways were as blessing :cheers2:




> But the lanes themselves are quite wide and allow for safe driving


 Agree with that, it’s only about psychical feeling not safety issues - maybe except visibility triangles.


Regarding that barriers on right side of the road - I thought about them but frankly they aren't as badly needed as it is safer to land on grass / in ditch than hit into barrier.




> Also, one issue nobody mentioned, surprisingly, is the narrow acceleration/deceleration lanes, which are the same width as the emergency lane


Yes that's true although I didn't noticed that as at present traffic is rather moderate (as for motorways throughput) and don't pose much problems. 



> I've seem a lot of unexperienced drivers (and Romania is full of them, especially in regions when motorways recently appeared)


This problem is normal basically in all countries where motorways are new thing. It's normal that people must learn how to obey on roads.


----------



## sponge_bob

Richard_P said:


> Here You have cross sections of German motorways and as can be seen the standard depends on AADT with up to 30 thousand cars the lanes can be 3,5 m wide but overall road is 28 m wide (2 more than in Romania) which makes totally different feel of the road. We must also bear in mind that above that AADT lanes should be 3,75 m wide with complete road wide of 31 m.


About right. Romania can realistically expect heavy traffic on its core route ( in future) and the heavy AADT standard should apply roughly Bucharest > Cluj (2 routes) and 50km out of Bucharest and 30km out of Cluj perhaps. 

Thereafter it can taper to substantially sub 31m wide motorways and then to sub 20m 2+2 expressways in the more rural areas and in the Carpathians. 





> For example here is expressway in Poland which was build on former 2+2 road with intersections. It features 3,5 m lanes, approx 3 m hard shoulder and has 120 km/h speed limit - this is what should be basic for long distance expressways.


Polish expressways are generally the way to go in any country, save near large population centres of 1m plus and on key transit routes with substantial long distance/transit traffic. For that the Poles have their A roads. 

But not every motorway needs to be built to a uniform standard and a 31m land take.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I don't know where to ask,but what is the name of a company that reconstructed DN79 between Arad-Oradea and when reconstruction was finished?


----------



## bogdymol

Italian company Astaldi. They completed it about 2-3 years ago.


----------



## MichiH

Richard_P said:


> Agree with that, it’s only about psychical feeling not safety issues - maybe except visibility triangles.





Richard_P said:


> It's normal that people must learn how to obey on roads.


So I am probably happy about the Romanian motorway standard because I'm an experienced driver . But the general speed limit is damn low .


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

bogdymol said:


> Italian company Astaldi. They completed it about 2-3 years ago.


So the contract was not canceled with them.


----------



## JackFrost

sponge_bob said:


> Hungary has a dodgy expressway standard too, they put GRAVEL on their hard shoulders in some cases


I still hope that this gravel thing will be realised as a huge mistake at some point. Luckily, we dont have much roads like this here in Hungary, but its getting more with opening of M85/M86 in the next years. I am pretty sure they will have to pave the hard shoulders later on.


----------



## MichiH

I guess I have to ask it here:



MichiH said:


> Jack_Frost said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Romania makes the race. M43 will be ready not earlier than summer 2015. See here: http://www.delmagyar.hu/mako_hirek/roman-magyar_meccs_az_m43-ason/2401461/
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not sure if I got the google translation right but the article says that the officials said the M43 should be completed at the end of first half of next year.
> 
> RO:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the response of the Romanian highway and road development company in our paper recently sent to Nădlac-Arad motorway section is scheduled for January 22, 2015, I handed over to traffic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both RO lots should be completed by end of January 2015? I guess the Ex-Alpine lot Pecica-Arad will be handed over for traffic only, ain't it?
> 
> Hungary had planned a temporary Nagylak bypass. In case of RO would complete both lots by January, would it be possible to open the A1 b/n Arad-West interchange and Nadlac interchange and use the new access road to Nadlac (Nadlac bypass; OSM)?
Click to expand...


----------



## maciek9207

First part of my holiday trip to Romania. (2014)
Cluj Napoca (A3 Gilău) - Râmnicu Vâlcea (Jct with DN67) in 5 movies.
A3 Gilău - Turda (x2,5)




DN1 Turda - Alba Iulia - Sebeș (x3)




A1 + DN1 Sebeș - Sibiu (x3)




A1 - Sibiu centura (x3)




DN7 Sibiu - Râmnicu Vâlcea





Second part: Pitești - București - Constanța (A1, A2, A4)


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

You're videos are great.I really like the way you're editing them.


----------



## cinxxx

maciek9207 said:


> First part of my holiday trip to Romania. (2014)
> 
> Second part: Pitești - București - Constanța (A1, A2, A4)


Some impressions about you trip?


----------



## Blackraven

maciek9207 said:


> First part of my holiday trip to Romania. (2014)


Your videos are great and features really relaxing scenery. Great job =)

Can't wait to see Part 2 hehe 

P.S.
Off-topic:
Regarding your avatar pic........from what anime is it? 

I can't seem to tell if it's Air, Kanon or Clannad


----------



## medicu' de garda

Recently, the last two lots of A10 Sebes-Turda have been settled in court, with no further possibility of appealing. After almost 1 year, we finally have builders for the entire 70 km stretch that links A1 to A3.

Lot 1 (Sebes interchange - Alba Iulia North) goes to Pizzaroti, while lot 2 (Alba Iulia North - Aiud) was won by Aktor. Both are somewhat difficult projects, so we should be happy if they will be ready by end 2016, but more likely 2017.

I hope the builders are serious and will begin construction next spring, with no reasons to delay works. I've read about the problems with Aktor on Struma lot 4, so I am somewhat worried. I remember we had some issues with this company before. Also, Pizzaroti is the company which works on A3 Bucharest-Ploiesti lot 1 (Bucharest-Moara Vlasiei) and still hasn't finished the first 6 km of it due to money disputes with the state. Moreover, each of these companies is working on railway projects in the area (reahabilitation of Sighisoara-Coslariu, I forgot exactly which lots) and they aren't exactly on schedule, nor working to make up lost time...

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## maciek9207

First part of "second part" my trip in Romania "Pitești - București - Constanța"

A1 Pitești - București (x4)




Driving through București (x3)





Second part of "second part" will be available to watch in Friday. Third part of my trip in Romania will be road from Mangalia - Constanța - Tulcea (DN39 - A4 - DN22)



cinxxx said:


> Some impressions about you trip?


Really interesting highways with nice mountain views.



Blackraven said:


> Your videos are great and features really relaxing scenery. Great job =)
> 
> Can't wait to see Part 2 hehe
> 
> P.S.
> Off-topic:
> Regarding your avatar pic........from what anime is it?
> 
> I can't seem to tell if it's Air, Kanon or Clannad


Full second part will be available to watch in Friday. This avatar is maybe Clannad but I don't know, because I found this picture in Google.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A1 east of Timișoara in May 2014.


----------



## threo2k

Very nice videos! I Really enjoy watching them


----------



## sponge_bob

Aktor have been kicked off the Bulgarian A3 Struma project on the Bulgaria/Greece border for general lateness and asking for more money. They have some contracts on the A1<>A3 link in Romania....are these their first forays into Romania by any chance???

They did complete a contract on the Serbia/Macedonia border with no shenanigans in recent times and are doing another job on the Serbia/Bulgaria border (for the Serbs) with no bad news coming through from there either.


----------



## Strzala

How long is new Agigea bridge?


----------



## sponge_bob

They intend to build an Expressway in that direction and not a full Motorway from the last map I remember seeing around here a few months ago. 

Romanias first priority is 1 or 2 expensive sections through the Carpathinans to connect its own major cities to each other and to its main trading partners to the west. 

These will not be cheap. The Expressways to the various corners of Romania will not be complete before 2030 earliest and the plan is quite extensive.


----------



## Goy

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan-European_Corridor_IV

*I hope it is a priority to Romanian gouvernment. The highway between Chisinau and Bucaresti is also a European Corridor:*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan-European_Corridor_IX


----------



## sponge_bob

Goy said:


> . The highway between Chisinau and Bucaresti is also a European Corridor:


Not any more. Read up on the new corridors and stop shouting in *BOLD *all the time willya. 

Those Pan European corridors I to X ( Roman Numeral) are gone. That is official!


----------



## bigic

But shouldn't Romania be strengthening ties with Western Europe and not Russia? Because road to Chisinau is also the road to Moscow.


----------



## danielstan

The solution to this issue would be the reunification of Romania (with what was left from Moldova), following the German model.

It's a long way to it...


----------



## bigic

And what to do with Transnistria? Attach it to Ukraine, Romania or Russia?


----------



## mcarling

^^
Transnistria has been a de facto independent state for about 25 years. The people there want to remain independent and not be ruled by anyone else. Why would you want to attach them to another country? They seem quite able to look after their road infrastructure on their own -- better than Moldova anyway.


----------



## bigic

I have read it the news that they changed their flag to the Russian tricolour.


----------



## danielstan

Cyprus is in EU even if the TRNC (northern part of the island) is not controlled by the greek cypriot government.

Everything is possible in politics.


----------



## definitivo

danielstan said:


> Cyprus is in EU even if the TRNC (northern part of the island) is not controlled by the greek cypriot government.
> 
> *Everything is possible in politics*.


...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8P80A8vy9I


----------



## bogdymol

Could we get back to Romanian motorways?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1 Pitești - Sibiu*

* Construction of Sibiu-Pitesti highway in Romania to start in two years*

The planner who will carry out the feasibility study for the Sibiu-Pitesti highway will be selected in January, and construction work could begin in the next two years, said the Transport Minister Ioan Rus, cited by local Mediafax.​
Full report: http://www.romania-insider.com/cons...hway-in-romania-to-start-in-two-years/137938/

I'm in the '_let's wait and see_' mode for this one. We've heard this before.


----------



## medicu' de garda

It's pretty much bogus talk from a goverment that's rapidly losing credibility after the elections...

The fesability study for Pitesti-Sibiu could have a winner anounced in January/February, after that there would probably be a few months lost in court until the winner is finally decided. Presuming actual designing works are started in the summer, after 4 months the results should be ready for Pitesti-Curtea de Arges section and Sibiu-Boita (the easier parts). The rest should take a full year to be ready. After a few months the tender for the construction itself might start and could take up to a year (these will be high value and difficult contracts), not including claims in court which themselves could take another year. So in the best case scenario, there *might* be a chance that the easier parts could be U/C in 2017, but more likely many months will be lost until a winner is decided in court, especially since in that period there won't be much else being tendered. The hardest sections, in the mountainous river valley and in the unstable hills of the Topolog valley, will take a lot longer to be decided and built :shifty:


----------



## belerophon

Yes, i fully agree to talk about motorways again. 

I travelled to Sibiu just days before (12.-15.12.).
So my impressions are quite fresh, though personal. 

Compared to the difficult landscape the new built motorway is very flat and you feel to drive almost straight foward. If you look to the map and see the turns it takes, you could not fit that together. The radiuses are very big. 

Its also true that you have no visibility triangulars like it is at M43 for example. If you use the left lane at high speed, it feels narrow, because the barrier is close. 

But as long as the motorway is not very full, thats no real problem. You get used to it. As there are few exits, its no use for most drivers to use the motorway. Its mostly trucks there. 

All exits had street lights, which was very nice. Maybe thats necessary to awake drivers  Much destruction was already done by accidents. The middle barrier seems not able to stop a truck in rage. I dont know how long they wait to repair such things, maybe its enough to put some poles there in their view. 

Except for one all service areas were closed. So as it was told here, you get no fuel, no toilet, etc. But that was okay if you knew it before. But i should add that you could not even make a stop there. The parking lots are ready, but even the deceleration lane is blocked. These signs and poles were very close to the right lane, so i one time nearly hit it. I also saw people going backward at the acceleration lane to use the servie area for a stop.

There were sereal works done, which are not such intense secured like in western europe. I thought, that they just opened the autobahn as early as possible. But afterwards especially they installed a sign over the street while it was fully opened. Any german security manager would die of fear, because sth. might fall down. 

The deva exit is the first one, so most in use. The brigdge crossing the mures there is in bad condition, if you have in mind how short its in use^^ Also you have to make a U-Turn to acess the motorway from west. But if you look at the remains of accidents that seems to be a good solution. Also the number of roundabouts grows steadily. Thats a good thing for people who love their life 

The nadlac-pecica section also seemed to be worked on around the clock. As it should open today, which is ambitious. The bridge over the national road did not have railing when i drove under it three days ago  

But if there is more time things take longer... Everything i could see was close to the finish. Also the road from last exit at romanian side to the village of nadlac seemed to be ready.

The sibiu-medias national road was under construcion in 2012. Now its really nice driving there. Two years ago i felt that almost all national roads were already renewed or just under construction. It seems to me that now most are done. 

I hope one day the route over prislop starting in borsa will also repaired. because its getting worse and worse. In 2011 you could not go faster than 30km/h over long sections. When i stopped i found a screw in my tire. Usually you easily find out if you are loosing air, but if you go such slowly its already to late and the tire was in very bad situation. Since than it was going so bad, that romanians told me not to use the street. And much must happen until a romanian driver comes to this thought, that a street should be avoided^^

The Arad ring road is u/c at some spots, i did not use it. Two years ago it was in bad condition, and it seems not to be very popular. I am interested in the progress there.

There were much other things, but that does not fit to the romanian section but to the hungarian, slowakian and czech one


----------



## bogdymol

Today 26 km of A1 between Nadlac and Pecica have been opened in Romania. You cannot cross the border yet on the motorway because the Hungarian side is not yet ready, but it's a progress.

A video shot by one of our forum colleagues:



Kidu said:


>


Some pictures from arq.ro:










Hungarian M43 is signed on the Romanian side:









^^ This will be the first border motorway connection for Romania


----------



## Samply

So Timisoara is approximately 6 months away from being connected to the European motorway network. Congratulations!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Clerk

Goy said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan-European_Corridor_IV
> 
> *I hope it is a priority to Romanian gouvernment. The highway between Chisinau and Bucaresti is also a European Corridor:*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan-European_Corridor_IX


That is not anymore the TEN-T network in Romania. This is the latest EU sanctioned TEN-T network in Romania, which is also agreed with by the Government. Sibiu-Pitesti is top priority for the upcoming financing. 










And this is the motorway programming for EU funding:











You will see that the entire EU funding for Romania for 2014-2020 will be eaten up by Pitesti-Sibiu and Bucharest by-pass south. The rest of core and comprehensive are planned after 2020. This is pretty gloomy prospect. I hope it does not stay like this and new funding is found/committed from the budget/private investors for other sections for construction in the coming years. We will also most likely have a change of government next year, from a socialist to a liberal one, and investment in infrastructure should increase. The socialist government has made incredible cuts from infrastructure investment, especially from motorways. I think it's less than half what it used to be during Boagiu's times. And that shows in lack of new projects and the dearth of openings this year. And the coming ones.

LE: some of the Sebes-Turda motorway sections will also be funded from EU programming by 2020. And, if we are lucky, we may get some money from *Junker's financial crisis EUR 315 B investment plan* which Romania submitted about EUR 100 B in projects, mostly motorways. :nuts: If we get EUR 2-3 B to fund Cluj-Tg Mures-Iasi, that would be pretty cool, and very helpful, but we'll see.


----------



## Le Clerk

mcarling said:


> ^^
> Transnistria has been a de facto independent state for about 25 years. The people there want to remain independent and not be ruled by anyone else. Why would you want to attach them to another country? They seem quite able to look after their road infrastructure on their own -- better than Moldova anyway.


The ruble is a pile of toilet paper there too, and the impact of the Russian financial crisis in Transnistria will be serious. They are now chasing to buy not only (the scarce) EUR and USD but also Romanian Leu to shield themselves from the mother Russia currency of international circulation and reserve which will slam the Greenback together with the Dragon's Yuan. But it should first convince the Russians to use it as a currency of their own reserve. Anyway, THAT is still easy. Watch out for next year plunge in Russia's GDP probably to the likes of 2009 of approx 10%. Adjustments will be made in social spending. Huge ones. Transnistria will be placed aside with the entire Customs Union expansion plans, which are also falling apart together with Russia's economy.

In my opinion, Moldova should adopt the Romanian leu (this has been considered some time ago) before the financial tsunami from Russia will hit there. It will shield them from an impending chaos. And will boost trade which is mostly done with Romania anyway, following Russian sanctions. And will cause a restructuring of their banking system which is mostly Russian mafia owned, and is used mostly for money laundering instead of fueling the economy with cash. Most probably that will also become the de facto currency of Transnistria considering the fact that the Ruble lost all credibility, and will help reintegration IMO. 

Anyway, end of rant.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is DN7G a new road number?


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> This is what the up-to-date and EC sanctioned TEN-T network in Romania, which is also agreed with by the Government.
> ...
> And this is the motorway programming for EU funding:
> ...
> You will see that the entire EU funding for Romania for 2014-2020 will be eaten up by Pitesti-Sibiu and Bucharest by-pass south.


The southern Bucharest bypass is not part of the TEN-T network (see map) but EU funded with highest priority? :?


----------



## Theijs

bogdymol said:


> You can get to the petrol station at Arad-Sud from both directions from the A1 motorway, but only if you know about it, because it's not signed.


Are there any other petrol stations at exits without signalisation?


----------



## bogdymol

That's the closest one to an exit, as far as I know. There might be others, closer or further away from the exits, but all of them were on the same location since years ago and none of them is signed on the motorway.


----------



## Theijs

Thanks, good to know for my next journey over the A1. Did anyone drive the new recently opened 1st section near Nadlac already?


----------



## bogdymol

Yes, I did. It's just a 26km motorway section on flat area with temporary 100 km/h speed limit and no rest areas or gas stations.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Why 100 km/h?


----------



## bogdymol

Because it's not 100% completed yet. Some minor works still have to be done, so there might be working teams on the motorway from time to time.


----------



## bogdymol

Some recent satellite pictures of A1 motorway.

A1 Sibiu bypass:



A1 just west of Sibiu:


source: digitalglobe.com


----------



## Le Clerk

From the draft *Transportation Masterplan* post-2015:


----------



## Andrej_LJ

And again no highway connection to Bulgaria! Why?
It is clear that Romania needs some urgent highway sections, but why not include at least an expressway to Ruse in the long term plans?


----------



## Le Clerk

I am leaving others more in the know to answer. I think the existing 2x2 road to Giurgiu/Ruse is pretty OK for the mid-term. However, a motorway to Calafat/Vidin is needed more, in the context of an expressway there. I thought the Romanian and Bulgarian governments were to come to an agreement on a continuous motorway to the Vidin/Calafat bridge from the existing networks in both countries.


----------



## Le Clerk

Also, this is the plan for the following EU financing cycle by 2023, and the traffic to Giurgiu or Calafat is much lower the traffic on other dirrections which are critical. I think this is the real reason. That and the fact that the EU financing is much much lower the current motorway needs.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> I thought the Romanian and Bulgarian governments were to come to an agreement on a continuous motorway to the Vidin/Calafat bridge from the existing networks in both countries.


*No* they did not. 

The Bulgarians are building an Expressway on their side of the bridge _*and not a Motorway*_. However Bulgarian Expressways are 120kph while Romanian Expressways are 100kph rated roads. The few that exist that is. 


I have no idea what Romania is doing north of Calafat but as there is nothing on this map I assume the safe answer is nothing...and we'll all have to wait for the next 'plan' after this 'plan' which should be due in 3-4 months or so. 

*What is an "autostrada fazata" in Romania*, is a it a (sensible ) half profile route or a (nonsensical) 'coming soon maybe perhaps never' route...like the A3 for example????


----------



## Le Clerk

"autostrada fazata" is an expressway with the structure of a motorway, which allows for later upgrade. No hard shoulders probably for a start. 

I have no clue either if this is a final plan. They are debating it now as though it is final though.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> "autostrada fazata" is an expressway with the structure of a motorway, which allows for later upgrade. No hard shoulders probably for a start.


The only way to save money in the mountains is to build a half profile motorway ( which is only usable as a 1+1 really) and single bore tunnels....but perhaps with full profile viaduct foundations in some cases. For either expressway or motorway you need twin bore tunnels otherwise and therefore you save no money long term. 



> I have no clue either if this is a final plan. They are debating it now as though it is final though.


Until the next 'plan' then.


----------



## Le Clerk

Montana Express will most probably NOT be built in this financial period, simply because it is VERY expensive and allready there is not enough money for half the projects there. 
And by the time they get to Montana Express, they'll realise they'd better build a full profile motorway, just as in the case of Pitesti-Sibiu.


----------



## sponge_bob

sponge_bob said:


>



I forgot to mention. The KM Autostrada number does not add up on the map.

While the KM Number top right is 725 there is a lot more than 725km actually marked in green on the map. I am not counting what is already there either, only what is proposed. 

There must be a mistake...around *300km worth of a mistake*. So that means 2 of those green stretches are to be coloured purple in the end. 

But which two??????


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Andrej_LJ said:


> And again no highway connection to Bulgaria! Why?
> It is clear that Romania needs some urgent highway sections, but why not include at least an expressway to Ruse in the long term plans?






Bucharest-Ruse


----------



## aubergine72

^^

That one goes through villages and has zebra crossings on it...

But still much better than what there was before this road was built around 10 years ago.


----------



## sotonsi

sponge_bob said:


> There must be a mistake...around *300km worth of a mistake*. So that means 2 of those green stretches are to be coloured purple in the end.


Pitesti - Sibiu is numbered with a purple DX2.

Numbers I can read
A0: Bucharesti loop
A1: Bucharesti - Pitesti
A1: Sibiu - Nadlac
A2: Bucharesti - Constanta
A3: Bucharesti - Fagares
A3: Turda - Bors
A4: Ovidu - Constanta Port
A5: Brasov - Bacau
A10: Sebes - Turda
A12: Pitesti - Craiova
A : Tg Neamt - Ungheni (marked as "A ")
DX1: Bucharesti - Dr. Tr. Severin
DX2: Pitesti - Sibiu
DX2: Dr. Tr. Severin - Lugoj
DX3: Tg Mures - Tg Neamt
DX4: Turda - Satu Mare - ?
DX5: Buzau - Siret
DX5A: Brasov - Piatra Neamt
DX5B: Suceava - Botosani
DX7: Gaesti - Ploeisti - Galati - Reni
DX7A: Bralia - Focsani

DX6 and DX8 are Ovidu - Bralia and Pitesti - Rasnov, but I can't tell which is which.

I don't know the numbers of Turda - Tg Mures (A), Fagaras - Sibiu (A), the non-DX4 route from Satu Mare to Hungary or Ukraine (DX), spur from DX4 to Baia Mare, spur from DX4 to Bistrita.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> I forgot to mention. The KM Autostrada number does not add up on the map.
> 
> While the KM Number top right is 725 there is a lot more than 725km actually marked in green on the map. I am not counting what is already there either, only what is proposed.
> 
> There must be a mistake...around *300km worth of a mistake*. So that means 2 of those green stretches are to be coloured purple in the end.
> 
> But which two??????


Montana Express and Meridional Express appear as motorways, but are probably counted as expressways. However, Meridional Express has already been dropped for an expressway, and replaced for a full motorway, at least in official statements.


----------



## Le Clerk

Following completion of the tender procedure on the award of contracts associated Highway Turzii - Ogra - Targu Mures,
National Company of Motorways and National Roads in Romania SA announces first winners of the 2015 investment projects that have the source of funding European funds, as follows:

1. Design and execution to achieve highway Brasov - Targu Mures - Cluj - Oradea, Section 2A: Ogra - Turzii, Lot 1: 
- Winner appointed: Pair SC GEIGER TRANSILVANIA SRL - WILHELM GEIGER GmbH & Co.KG; 
- Value: 55,782,941.89 lei without VAT; 
- Route length: 3.6 km; execution period: 16 months (4 months and 12 months execution design); 
- Warranty: 4 years. 

2. Design and execution to achieve highway Brasov - Targu Mures - Cluj - Oradea, Section 2A: Ogra - Turzii, Lot 2: 
- Winner appointed: JV SC STRABAG SRL - SC STRACO SRL; 
- Value: 397,718,661.15 lei without VAT; 
- Route length: 17.9 km; 
- Execution duration: 16 months (4 months and 12 months execution design); 
- Warranty: 4 years. 

3. Design and execution to achieve highway Brasov - Targu Mures - Cluj - Oradea, Section 2A: Ogra - Turzii, Lot 3: 
- Winner appointed: Association STRACO SRL SC - SC SPECIALIST CONSULTING SRL - SC TOTAL ROAD SRL; 
- Value: 279,744,271.56 lei without VAT; 
- Route length: 15.7 km; 
- Execution duration: 16 months (4 months and 12 months execution design); 
- Warranty: 4 years. 

4. Execution for realization of Brasov motorway - Bangalore - Cluj - Oradea, Lot 1: Targu Mures - Ungheni + link road: 
- Winner appointed: Pair LEMACONS - VEGA 93 - ARCADE COMPANY; 
- Value: 179,787,916.93 lei without VAT; 
- Route length: 9.2 km (of which 4.7 connecting road); 
- Execution duration: 12 months; 
- Warranty: 4 years. 

5. Design for achieving highway Brasov - Targu Mures - Cluj - Oradea, Lot 2: Ungheni - Ogra: 
- Winner appointed: Pair JV SC STRABAG SRL - SC STRACO SRL, 
- Value: 251,349,460.28 lei without VAT; 
- Route length: 10.105 km; 
- Execution duration: 12 months; 
- Warranty: 4 years.











http://www.mt.ro/web14/spatiul-media/comunicate-de-presa/721-comunicat-de-presa-27012015


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> highway


I guess it should be motorway(-like), ain't it? (autostrăzii = motorway)



Le Clerk said:


> 1. Design and execution
> execution period: 16 months (*4 months and 12 months execution design*)


:? I guess 4 months design and 12 months execution :?



Le Clerk said:


> 5. *Design* for achieving highway Brasov - Targu Mures - Cluj - Oradea, Lot 2: Ungheni - Ogra:
> - Execution duration: 12 months


I guess execution only?

When should works begin, this spring (4. and 5.) or this summer (1.-3.)?


----------



## pasadia

MichiH said:


> I guess it should be motorway(-like), ain't it? (autostrăzii = motorway)


Yes, it's motorway. It's Bechtel project, Transilvania motorway, one step further towards SE. 



> :? I guess 4 months design and 12 months execution :?


1, 2 and 3 are indeed 4 months design and 12 months execution, starting when contracts will be sign. Now it was the annouced made after offer evaluation stage, will have to see if someone will appeal against this decision. 
4 and 5 are execution only (12 months) but also contracts have to be signed just after posible appeals will be judged. 

So we can really tell when construction will start. Maybe in spring, maybe in autumn...


----------



## neaguionutu

Hello!

He appeared on Google Strete View images from July to August 2014 with A1 motorway:

1.Autostrada A1 
motorway junction Sibiu Vest, 










 2.Autostrada A1 Sacel tunnel ,










 3.Autostrada A1 motorway junction Săliște,










 4.Autostrada A1 Viaduct Aciliu,










 5.Autostrada A1 motorway junction Apoldu de Jos ,










 6.Autostrada A1 motorway junction Cunța ,










 7.Autostrada A1 motorway junction Sebeș Est,










 8.Autostrada A1 motorway junction Sebeș Nord ,










 9.Autostrada A1 motorway junction Sebeș Vest ,










 10.Autostrada A1 motorway junction Orăștie, 










 11.Autostrada A1 
Parking km 340,










 12.Autostrada A1 motorway junction Simeria ,










13.Autostrada A1 
Mures River bridge ,










 14.Autostrada A1 motorway junction Deva – Soimus,










 15.Autostrada A1 motorway junction Traian Vuia ,










 16.Autostrada A1 motorway junction Lugoj - A 1 intersection with A6 ,










17.Autostrada A1 nodul Lugoj - A 1 intersection with A6 ,










.
Thank you so much!


----------



## Le Clerk

Final masterplan for Romanian motorway and expressway projects, after debates with interested parties. 

Green: motorways - 1301 km
Pink: expressways - 1878 km
Red: transregio roads - 2854 km
Yellow: eurotrans roads - 293 km


----------



## MG42

Le Clerk said:


> Yellow: eurotrans roads - 293 km


What does this mean in practice? What will be the characteristics of these roads?


----------



## pasadia

No one knows for sure. We're not sure about expressways either, if it is a new road all together or an upgrade of an existing one or something between. 

For now the main focus is about first crossing over Carphatians, mainly Pitesti - Sibiu. For which is was just announced that it was selected a FS new contractor.


----------



## sotonsi

Here's the numbering on that final masterplan (the numbers of Fagaras - Sibiu and Tg Mures - Turda are unknown). Only including names I can actually read.

*Autostrada (A)*
A0: _Ring Bucuresti_
A1: _Autostrada Transcarpati_: Bucharest - Pitesti - Sibiu - Sebes - Timisoara - Arad - Nadlac
A2: _Autostrada Soarelui_: Bucharest - Constanta
A3: _Autostrada Transilvania_: Bucharest - Brasov - Sibiu? // Turda? - Zalau - Oradea - Bors
A4: Constanta bypass
A5: _Autostrada Moldova_: Brasov - Pascani
A6: Lugoj spur
A8: _Autostrada Montana_: Turda? - TG Mures - TG Neamt - Iasi - Ungheni
A10: Sebes - Turda
A12: _Autostrada Ottenia_: Pitesti - Craiova

*Drum Expres: DX*
DX1: _Valahia Expres_: Buchurest - Alexandria
DX2: _Danubruia Expres_: Craiova - Dr Tr Severin - Lugoj
DX4: _Sontes Expres_: Turda - Cluj Napoca - Dej - Halmea
DX4A: Dej - Bistrita
DX4B?: Baia Mare spur
DX4C?: DX4 - Satu Mare - Petea
DX5: _Siret Expres_: Buzau - Bacau // Pascani - Suceava - Siret
DX5A: _Moldovie Express_: Bucau - Piatra Neamt
DX5B: _Bucovina Expres_: Suceava - Botosani
DX6: Pitesti - Brasov
DX7: _Muntenia Expres_: Gaesti - Targoviste - Ploesti - Buzau - Braila - Galati - Reni
DX7A: Focsani - Braila
DX8: _Dabrogea Expres_: Ovidiu - Tulcea - Braila

*Drum Euro Trans (ET)*
_ET Banatica_: Moravita - Timisoara
_ET Tracia_: Dr Tr Severin - Calafat - Craiova
_ET Viasia_: Bucharest - Giurgiu

*Drum Trans Region (RT / TR)* (they are inconsistent as to the prefix)
RT11: Alexandria - Craiova
RT12: Vorteg - Resita - Caransebes
RT21: _TR Alutus_: Corabia - Caracat - Slatina - Rm Valcea - A1
RT22: Filasi - Tg Jui - Deva
RT23: _TR Subcarpati_: Pitesti - Rm Valcea - Tg Jiu - Dr Tr Severin 
RT31: _TR Ardeai_: Brasov - Tg Mures
RT32: _TR Biharia_: Deva - Oradea
RT33: Arad - Oradea
RT41: A5 - Sf Gheorghe - A8
RT42: Oradea - Satu Mare
RT43: DX4/DX4C - RT52
RT44: Zalau - Satu Mare
RT51: _TR Moldovia_: Tg Secuiesc - Focsani
RT52: _TR Bucovina_: Bistrita - Suceava
RT52A: Tg Mures - Bistrita
RT52B: Botosani - Tg Frumos
RT61: _TR Moldovia_: Bacau - Vaslui - Iasi
TR61A: Galati - Tecuci - DX5?
RT61A: _TR Moldovia_: Tecuci - Barlad - Vaslui
RT61B: Piatra Neamt - Tg Neamt
TR71: Ostrov - Calarasi - Slobozia - Braila
RT81: Constanta - Manalia - Varna Veche


----------



## Le Clerk

*Spea Ingineria Europea Milano Italia Sucursala Bucureşti & Tecnic Consulting Engineering România were selected as consultant for the preparation of FS for Sibiu-Pitesti motorway, for a price of EUR 6.5 mil*.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> *Spea Ingineria Europea Milano Italia Sucursala Bucureşti & Tecnic Consulting Engineering România were selected as consultant for the preparation of FS for Sibiu-Pitesti motorway, for a price of EUR 6.5 mil*.


The article says, it's divided into 5 sections. If I got it right, there are 3 duration data: 5 months, 12 months or 17 months. Which one is correct?


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Final masterplan for Romanian motorway and expressway projects, after debates with interested parties.
> 
> Green: motorways - 1301 km


Is there any information when the motorway network should be completed (just the announcement/idea ).


----------



## bogdymol

MichiH said:


> The article says, it's divided into 5 sections. If I got it right, there are 3 duration data: 5 months, 12 months or 17 months. Which one is correct?



5 months for the sections at both ends (the easier sections - Sibiu-Boița and Pitești-Curtea de Argeș)

12 months for the other 3 middle sections, through the mountains (Boița-Curtea de Argeș)

^^ This 2 should start at the same time, so both of them should be done in 12 months

+ extra 5 months to obtain all the environmental permits


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> Is there any information when the motorway network should be completed (just the announcement/idea ).


I read in German media that the 1300km network is announced to be completed by 2030 (let's say, it's the "2030 masterplan").


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Is there any information when the motorway network should be completed (just the announcement/idea ).


It will be detailed in the implementation plan, probably. This is yet to be published. But you are probably right. This is at least 15 year plan.


----------



## sponge_bob

What expressway standard ??? 90kph S4 ????


----------



## MG42

pasadia said:


> No one knows for sure. We're not sure about expressways either, if it is a new road all together or an upgrade of an existing one or something between.
> 
> For now the main focus is about first crossing over Carphatians, mainly Pitesti - Sibiu. For which is was just announced that it was selected a FS new contractor.


Thank you! Probably this obscurity leaves great opportunities for future redrawing of the map. The main priority (first crossing of the Carpathians) seems indisputable, but the lack of motorway or at least expressway connections to some of the neighboring countries for me is a controversial decision.


----------



## pasadia

Well, there are just 5 neighboring countries. With Hungary one crossing point is under construction, should be finish in summer (Nadlac, roumanian A1 - hungarian M43) and another is set and will probably be done until 2018 or 2020 (Bors, between roumanian A3 and hungarian M4).

Towards Republic of Moldova there is one set future crossing on motorway at Ungheni, near Iasi. For roumanian side there are FS done and there are talks that first part could be realized within 2014-2020 EU budget. On the other side thing aren't so advanced.

Towards Serbia it is clear that there will be something done between Timisoara (roumanian A1) and Belgrade. Not sure if on their side will be through Vrsac or through Zrenjanin. Funding? Well, our part shouldn't be expensive (short and flat terrain), their part is longer and as far as I know they are looking for chinese funding. 

Towards Bulgaria there are diferent projects. One is conected to New Europe Bridge between Vidin and Calafat. Probably there will be some express roads build on both sides since there isn't traffic for a highway. The other one is Black Sea motorway, a conection between Constanta - Varna and Istanbul. Not really a priority right now. 
And the third one should be done somewhere between Bucharest and Sofia. The curent bridge between Giurgiu and Ruse is in really bad shape, only 1*1 and very narrow, so a motorway towards that is useless. There are talks for a new bridge, probably somwhere between Turnu Magurele and Nikopol, so only after this is build should be talks about conecting motorways. 

And only Ukraine is left. Probably sometime in the future there will be something done between Suceava - Cernauti - Lvov - Poland border, but that is for sure not a priority for nobody right now!


----------



## MG42

Hungary, Moldova, Serbia, Ukraine, Bulgaria.


----------



## pasadia

I know, I Know!

See now, I had already edited previous mesage.


----------



## sotonsi

The two eastern-most routes into Bulgaria seem to possibly be non-DX expressways. The map draws them as double lines. Also Bulgaria is to have 5 major border crossings, compared to three for Hungary and Ukraine and two for Serbia and Moldova.


----------



## and802

MichiH said:


> ...I think I've identified a way, how to build a road: Shut up and make a proper planning. Once, the planning is legal, fight for funding. If funding is available, use it immediately!
> ....[/size]


100% correct



sponge_bob said:


> ...
> The single most intelligent thing Romania could do is come up with a proper expressway standard ...



100% correct


----------



## and802

Richard_P said:


> When car hits middle barrier it is thrown into carriage in opposite direction creating pretty much mess, for that You need space in centre of the road.
> 
> 
> Yes it can be also used on motorways as in German standard but the problem is with cross section more on that below.
> 
> 
> In the centre You have 0,75 m from line edge to concrete barrier, on side You have 0,75 m of pavement before drainage starts. So just to sum up Romania tries to squeeze expressway into 18,5 m wide corridor while Germany require minimum 28 m, Czech Republic and Slowakia for expressway require 25,5 m although have some older which were just 22,5 m wide and there are many other examples showing that Expressways in Romania will be rather substandard.
> 
> 
> I am fully awaken, such standards have regular dual carriageway roads in many countries for example Czech Republic (as earlier link for their standards was provided) :cheers2:


you are right. the schema of this "expressway" has nothing to do with express moving between cities.


----------



## MichiH

Richard_P said:


> Germany require minimum 28 m


Well, German minimum for 2x2 is SQ20, 20m.


----------



## MichiH

medicu' de garda said:


> An objective article, that presents the actual EU response is HERE, written by one of our fellow forrumers. Some of the main points motivating the rejection of the MasterPlan are: prioritisation of projects according to the *TEN-T Core network* (of which the A8 is part of!) and prioritising missing links, which means that A1 Pitesti-Sibiu and at least half of Bucharest's motorway bypass should be on top of the list.


If I got it right, RO/EU talk about the Masterplan and an Implementation Strategy. What's the difference, the Masterplan contains all projects (just like a "simple" map) and the Implementation Strategy is a priorisation of the projects contained in the Masterplan?

I think it's correct that RO/EU negotiate about the implementation strategy because RO requests EU funding but why the hell is EU asked to comment the (internal) masterplan of Romania?

It's reported that "The final version of the General Transport Master Plan, which will include the latest corrections requested by the European Commission, will be presented in Brussels until 9 April 2015". Why should Romania modify its masterplan?

Sorry, I'm a little bit confused. Maybe caused by an inaccurate Google translation?


----------



## sponge_bob

Ireland has a 100kph 2+2 in a 19m cross section as do Sweden. 

Ireland can build a Motorway ( or Expressway) for 120kph running with a 25.5m cross section and with 3.5m lanes. It has a 2.5m hard shoulder each side.

I suggest Romania looks at that second standard for expressway road with traffic under 30k AADT. It is very safe at 120kph. It should not be used on roads where traffic is expected to reach 30k AADT within the next 20 years though. 

As such road has a 120kph curve geometry from the start it is easy to upgrade it by adding lanes in future if that is required. 

The difference in minimum stopping distance is substantial between 100kph and 120kph and the alignment and curves should reflect this. It takes 40% longer to brake to a halt.


----------



## medicu' de garda

a


MichiH said:


> If I got it right, RO/EU talk about the Masterplan and an Implementation Strategy. What's the difference, the Masterplan contains all projects (just like a "simple" map) and the Implementation Strategy is a priorisation of the projects contained in the Masterplan?
> 
> I think it's correct that RO/EU negotiate about the implementation strategy because RO requests EU funding but why the hell is EU asked to comment the (internal) masterplan of Romania?
> 
> It's reported that "The final version of the General Transport Master Plan, which will include the latest corrections requested by the European Commission, will be presented in Brussels until 9 April 2015". Why should Romania modify its masterplan?
> 
> Sorry, I'm a little bit confused. Maybe caused by an inaccurate Google translation?


That's about right. We already have a history of (necessary) EU interventions in the elaboration of our Masterplan. Because our politicians couldn't care less about anything else that woudn't channel traffic through the recently concessioned A3 Comarnic-Brasov motorway. (for their personal $$$, obviously hno. There was no motorway ring around Bucharest and Pitesti-Sibiu was supposed to be an expresswaym which would supposedly be upgraded later (although any peasant would know that you can't widen a mountain road with tons of tunnels and bridges withouth completely rebuilding it). After a huge public reaction and EU declarationsm things have been mosty corrected.

Currently, the problems are unrealistic prioritisation of projects (A1 should be the utmost priority) and unclear funding perspectives. So, our goverment and AECOM, the company that made the Masterplan, have to "resimulate" the projects and obtain a different conclusion (this has happened tons of times already in just a few months, everytime the public would protest agains their idiotic transport policy). Let's hope this time they actually get it right, so we can get on with building stuff...



sponge bob said:


> Medicu. Lets get this straight shall we.
> 
> 1. There are 10 EU Corridors incl Rhine Danube. These are the CORE
> 2. The map you posted shows the COMPREHENSIVE NETWORK which includes the Core Network but which is larger.
> 3. I already said you could get Cohesion Funding for the Comprehensive network but you cannot get funds from EU Transport Funding (The CEF ) for the Comprehensive network.


Dude, you really need to learn how to read a map. Especially these TEN maps, which have always hag the same legend, but somehow you failed to realise it all these years icard:. So I'll just explain. THICK lines represent TEN-T CORE routes. It doesn't matter if they're continuous, interrupted or both. THIN LINES represent COMPPREHENSIVE routes. Same rules apply here. The THICK lines in Romania are: the entire A1, A2, A6, A7, A8, A10 Sebes-Turda, part of A3 (Cluj-Targu Mures) and the (idiotic) Bucharest-Alexandria-Craiova (which is also A6, but really useless compered to the A12 Craiova-Pitesti). Now that we have that out of the way, can we please have an actual discussion?

PS: it's Medicul de garda. Meaning Doctor on call. If you're shortening my name, please do it in english


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> LeClerk persists with his policy of not reading the rules. In his map above he shows all Ten -T roads in Romania.
> 
> EU Transport funding is ONLY available for the Ten - T Core routes, the A6 and A1. Romania did not have a clear plan to upgrade the A6 to a MINIMUM standard of Expressway. Arguably this is because Romania has a crap expressway design standard ....unlike Poland for example. Any proposal to spend EU Transport Funds on Core Routes must meet a minimum design standard which is Expressway 2x2


You are wrong, and *medicu de garda* just explained why. A6 and A1 are not the only core TEN-T routes in Romania. Look again at the map.


----------



## Le Clerk

medicu' de garda said:


> Finally, someone gets it!!! :applause::applause: Congradulations people, you just wasted 1 page and a lot of valuable minutes debating on some second rate article in the romanian media and presented by LeClerk as some game-changing truth, which he then tries to blame the EU for and bash around icard:.


I didn't bring this article up here. 



alwn said:


> seems that A6 Lugoj- Calafat has to be included within the priorities which is not the case with other projects e.g. Pitesti- Craiova. What do you say Le Clerk?
> 
> http://www.tion.ro/comisia-europeana-impune-o-noua-autostrada-in-banat/1518691


However, it has been circulated on the Romanian forum as well, and it was not dismissed that easy. There are people who give credibility to this approach that A6 is currently supported by the EU against other TEN-T core projects. 




> The article is a piece of crap. It is written in layman's language, it's horribly subjective, it's far from proffessional as it presents facts from a regional perspective ("the EU supports the motorways on our territory, not those useless motorways in Moldova the stupid Bucharest goverment tries to build") and it lacks proof for what it states. The article says that the EU rejected the current MasterPlan sent to them (which is TRUE), then invents some bogus claim that we have to stick to the former corridors or the subsequent priority projects (which is FALSE, the author doesn't present any document stating this, as it doesn't exist).


I agree with all above. The article sounds pretty poor to me as well, yet since it was brought up ...



> An objective article, that presents the actual EU response is HERE, written by one of our fellow forrumers. Some of the main points motivating the rejection of the MasterPlan are: prioritisation of projects according to the *TEN-T Core network* (of which the A8 is part of!) and prioritising missing links, which means that A1 Pitesti-Sibiu and at least half of Bucharest's motorway bypass should be on top of the list.


Agreed ! That's why I also mentioned those as main priorities next !



> Currently, the top priority project on the Masterplan list is A7 Bacau-Pascani, which is a bit too much. Still, the EU doesn't deny the importance of the A8, it just has to be put lower on the list. Argueably, Iasi-Pascani and Pascani-Bacau are the most important section by far in the region, and they will probably be built sometime before 2020. But meanwhile, Pitesti-Sibiu has to be started. Also, the A6 is on mentioned on the Masterplan, but it's an express road. I agree it's a bit low on the list, but the A7 is also part of TEN-T Core routes and carries more traffic...


The 2 top priorities on the masterplan are both core, and arguably most important routes from traffic standpoint: Bacau-Pascani and Sibiu-Pitesti. These will take up most if not all EU financing up to 2020, so I fail to see why the EU should not be content ....


----------



## Richard_P

MichiH said:


> Well, German minimum for 2x2 is SQ20, 20m.


 Well German minimum may be 20 m but this is still 1,5 m brighter than in Romania and that applies to regular roads. As I've written standard for "Autobahnähnliche" which can be translated into Motorway Similar or expressway is 28 m with 3,5 m lanes and AADT up to 30 thousand cars. There is lower limit for "Stadtautobahn" in translation City Motorway but also this is set at 25 m with 2x9,75 m road surface which is still much greater than 18,5 m proposed in Romania with 2x8,5 m road surface.


----------



## sponge_bob

Richard_P said:


> As I've written standard for "Autobahnähnliche" which can be translated into Motorway Similar or expressway is 28 m with 3,5 m lanes and AADT up to 30 thousand cars. .


Autobahnlichte or 'country motorway' standards for 120kph speed limits are fine up to around 30k AADT where a wide motorway with a wide centre area and 3.6m to 3.75m lanes will absorb 50k AADT before it feels equally as crowded. Germany has a 28m wide overall land take, Poland I think is 27m and Ireland is 26.5m. 

But the most important thing is that you are able to see a safe distance ahead for the design speed. Refitting a 100kph road for 120 or 130kph later is very costly, widening a 120kph road ( if required) is not as costly as the original line remains intact.


----------



## MichiH

medicu' de garda said:


> MichiH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medicu' de garda said:
> 
> 
> 
> An objective article, that presents the actual EU response is HERE, written by one of our fellow forrumers.
> 
> 
> 
> If I got it right, RO/EU talk about the Masterplan and an Implementation Strategy. What's the difference, the Masterplan contains all projects (just like a "simple" map) and the Implementation Strategy is a priorisation of the projects contained in the Masterplan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's about right. We already have a history of (necessary) EU interventions in the elaboration of our Masterplan.
Click to expand...

Sorry, again. What's the difference b/n Masterplan and Implementation Strategy (Master Planului General de Transport si a Strategiei de Implementare)? Why do RO/EU negotiate BOTH?


----------



## MichiH

pasadia said:


> Bzyq_74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were opinions that opened earlier part of the A1 (Lugoj-Topolovatu Mare)?
> From what I read it apparently gave up and they open up a whole - Timisoara East - Lugoj. Is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's true. We are expecting a full opening between Timisoara East and Lugoj later this year. Maybe togheter with that border check and the missing part between Pecica and Arad (10 km)
Click to expand...

Romanian Motorways Quarterly Review - Q1 2015 _27 March 2015. (c) 130km.ro._*Deva - Lugoj: *There was some news on current works (which seem to be advancing) and on various challenges encountered along the way. 17km of segment 1 of this section are currently open for traffic; estimated opening dates for segments currently under construction are April 2015 (the remainder of segment 1 and 17km of segment 2) and May 2016 (the remainder of segment 2 and segments 3-4). ​Partial opening in April 2015? Is that true, which section (from..to)?*Lugoj - Timisoara: *Works in progress on segment 2 (segment 1 already opened to traffic). Estimated opening dates on segment 2 are April 2015 (6km) and end of 2015 (the remainder). ​Partial opening in April 2015? Is that true, which section (from..to)?*Bucharest - Ploiesti: *55.5km of this section are open to traffic. The remaining 6.5km are more challenging: the estimated opening date for 3.2km is 2016, while the date for the remaining 3.3km is unknown (contract for this length was canceled). ​*A3:* Bucharest-Gherghitei Street – Bucharest Ring Road 6.5km (April 2012 to >= 2015) [contract canceled] – ? – map

Which part should be opened in 2016?
Ring Road - Popasului Street is about 4.5km
Popasului Street - Gherghitei Street is about 2km


----------



## medicu' de garda

AFAIK (I'm not 100% sure of this), the Masterplan refers to the actual projects that are necesary and have to be built until 2030, while the implementation strategy is the part of said Masterplan that refers to the actual prioritisation of the projects, estimated dated of implementation, estimated budgets and financing sources. After intense public reaction and some EU statements, the projects themselves are now final, but there are still debates about the calendar and financing sources (which are unclear and the whole plan seems a tad too optimistic, UE funds being too few to cover everything...)

As for the news about partial openings on the A1 Timisoara-Lugoj, there _might_ be a finalisation of the segment between Topolovatu and Sanovita, part of TImisoara-Lugoj lot 2, along with the remaining unused 10 km of Lugoj-Deva lot1 (Sanovita-Balint). But seeing the recents aerial filmings of these lots, there's no way in hell this will happen in April. Still, there might be a partial opening sometime in the summer which would be grealty useful for traffic. But I don't think Tirrena Scavi is really up for this plan, they don't really seem to be in a hurry... As for a partial opening this year of the easy stretch of lot 2, between Dumbrava and Margina, this seems to be extremely optimistic. In will probably open next year, while the mountain section could be done sometime in 2017, if the road company manages to tender the goddamn tunnels that had to be redesigned for this stretch :bash:

As for the A3 Bucharest stretch, the situation is really unclear (and ridiculous). The latest news is that the contract was cancelled and the road company receives the ~3km finished stretch between the ringroad and Popasului street, which is still unsusable, as it's half a km away from the road, and connecting exit roads haven't been built yet. The rest is supposed to be retendered and finished in a year after signing. We shall see what happens. This stretch is literally cursed, anyway hno:...


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> Sorry, again. What's the difference b/n Masterplan and Implementation Strategy (Master Planului General de Transport si a Strategiei de Implementare)? Why do RO/EU negotiate BOTH?


There are two other plans as well,the Core Corridor plans. These were negotiated by RO/EU too. The implementation plan is only out to 2020 or so. It seems that the A1 won't be complete till 2022. 

HTH


----------



## medicu' de garda

What does that have to do with anything? The corridors are an EU document, we are talking here about the Romanian Masterplan, the document that decides everything we build, on EU money or not, up to 2030. And that includes the corridors, yes.

How did you conclude that the A1 won't be ready until 2022?


----------



## MichiH

medicu' de garda said:


> How did you conclude that the A1 won't be ready until 2022?


I also think that 2022 is ambitious but could be manageable (in best case).



bogdymol said:


> 5 months for the sections at both ends (the easier sections - Sibiu-Boița and Pitești-Curtea de Argeș)
> 
> 12 months for the other 3 middle sections, through the mountains (Boița-Curtea de Argeș)
> 
> ^^ This 2 should start at the same time, so both of them should be done in 12 months
> 
> + extra 5 months to obtain all the environmental permits


The FS should be completed by late 2016. Tender process in 2017. 4-5 years design & build period (2018-2021/22). If there are no big environmental issues, if FS will not be messed up again, if funding is really available and if no "big" problems occur while construction. I'm not sure if the terrain is qualified for a smooth progress.


----------



## and802

one thing I am sure of

Romania would be one of the most attractive construction site among EU countries for bidders in 5 years from now.


----------



## sponge_bob

medicu' de garda said:


> What does that have to do with anything? The corridors are an EU document, we are talking here about the Romanian Masterplan, the document that decides everything we build, on EU money or not, up to 2030. And that includes the corridors, yes.
> 
> How did you conclude that the A1 won't be ready until 2022?


Well the Core Corridors also have a Masterplan _each_ , for delivery by 2030 across a number of countries and Romania sits astride 2 core corridors and has a seat on the steering group for each of the two core corridors. 

The 2022 date is what Romania has promised in the Rhine- Danube corridor masterplan. 

Trans European Core Corridors are a tad more than a line on a map nowadays.


----------



## Le Clerk

OK. Let's get back to serious stuff. 


According to a local news report (CNADNR website does not confirm yet), the much awaited Suplacu-Bors section of A3 (52 km) was awarded to Spanish-Romanian consortium Corsan-Corviam Construccion SA & Consinit SRL & Road Consulting & Design Solution SRL & Via Design SRL for EUR 157 m, which means EUR 2.5 / km, an excellent price for a hilly terrain. True, 50% of the works have been completed previously by Bechtel.


Works should start in May. 

Design+build = 24 months
Warranty = 30 months


----------



## Le Clerk

Works on the future border checkpoint on A1 between Romania and Hungary, on the Romanian side:




















http://www.puterea.ro/economie/auto...omano-maghiar-la-nivel-de-autostrada-111423.h


Apparently, there will be 150 parking spots for trucks.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> OK. Let's get back to *serious *stuff.
> According to a *local* news report (CNADNR website does *not confirm* yet),


:nuts: 



Le Clerk said:


> the much awaited Suplacu-Bors section of A3 (52 km) was awarded to Spanish-Romanian consortium Corsan-Corviam Construccion SA & Consinit SRL & Road Consulting & Design Solution SRL & Via Design SRL for EUR 157 m, which means EUR 2.5 / km, an excellent price for a hilly terrain. True, 50% of the works have been completed previously by Bechtel.
> 
> Works should start in May.
> 
> Design+build = 24 months
> Warranty = 30 months


The article also says: "the companies that lost the tender may appeal the decision CNADNR, it is *likely that the completion* of Highway Section 3 C *does not happen* at the expected time schedule, i.e. in *May 2017*." (Google translated)


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ It's been posted on *CNADNR website* as well now.

PS: we'll see whether there will be appeals.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ It's been posted on *CNADNR website* as well now.


What's the length of A3 Suplacu de Barcau - Bors section?

52.250km, local news article reports.
60.250km, CNADNR press release reports.
64.500km, CNADNR project page says.
74.500km, EU document says (I guess it includes a connector to Zalau but why it's not mentioned in the press release, additional contract?).

I guess 64.5km is right b/c current contract begins at km4.2. Is there another contract for the border section? Why is it not included in the current contract?

And why the hell is that damn project not on top of the EU list? It's just number 7 (304 million €)!? Does Romania want 85% co-funding for A3 too?


----------



## pasadia

Actually is 60.09 km. It starts form here (intersection with comunal road 93/95, north of Matca) , at kilometer 4+200 of sector 3C (which starts at crossroad with DJ109P, south of Ip). I don't know why they choose this solution, but it says so here (in roumanian, page 7 of this document): 



> Sectorul 3C initial al autostrazii Brasov - Cluj - Bors care are o lungime totala de 64.5 Km, incepe in judeţul Salaj (6,4 km) si traverseaza in totalitate judeţul Bihor. Traseul incepe in zona gării IP si a intersecţiei autostrazii cu drumul judetean DJ 109P. Traseul care face obiectul proiectului tehnic modificat in anul 2011 incepe in zona localitatii Marca (intersectia cu drumul communal DC 95), respectiv km 4+200 pe traseul autostrazii – sectiunea 3C. Astfel lungimea pentru care s-a elaborat proiectul tehnic modificat este de 60,09km


More details (only in roumanian) here.



> And why the hell is that damn project not on top of the EU list? It's just number 7 (304 million €)!? Does Romania want 85% co-funding for A3 too?


Well NO, Roumania doesn't want EU financing for this part of A3. At least not yet. It was proposed as one of the projects for Junckers plans for infrastructure (Bors - Cluj - Targu Mures - Iasi), but for this section it was always said that it will be finished only with state budget funding. Also state budget should found the sector between Mihaiesti and Nadaselu.
But for the missing part, between Surplacu and Mihaiesti, which will include a tunnel through Meses mountain south of Zalau, probably there will try to get EU financing. 

About priorities I really don't know what to say. As you can see there are project started and on bidding stages which are not highly on priority list, and there are other projects which are high on priority list but which are not on anyone table. It seems like no one knows what the other does (CNADNR, our company road, MT, Minister of Transportation, and AECOM, the ones that wrote the Masterplan).


----------



## MichiH

pasadia said:


> Actually is 60.09 km.


Thanks .



pasadia said:


> About priorities I really don't know what to say. As you can see there are project started and on bidding stages which are not highly on priority list, and there are other projects which are high on priority list but which are not on anyone table. It seems like no one knows what the other does (CNADNR, our company road, MT, Minister of Transportation, and AECOM, the ones that wrote the Masterplan).


I think the whole EU funding plans are crap. I really don't get how countries like Poland and Spain handle this. Well, they maybe just build.........

I know a country which got financing of the 2015 budget for a TEN T core project. But they will not get building permits in the foreseeable future. They usually claim it's because of damn EU laws... Well, they built a lot other roads and just asked EU for moving the money to other projects (which were already completed). EU agreed. :nuts:


----------



## pasadia

I really don't blame EU as I know that roumanians and Roumanian authorities don't have an agreement on what to build first and what to build later. And on top of that there are the delays caused by a lot of different reasons: bad FS, lack of qualified personnel on CNANDR, looby for PPP on certain project which put some much needed projects on hold.


----------



## MichiH

^^ I just think that the budget concept is crap. It's okay to ask for more details how the plans should be implemented and why priorities are changed etcetera.


----------



## medicu' de garda

MichiH said:


> What's the length of A3 Suplacu de Barcau - Bors section?
> 
> 52.250km, local news article reports.
> 60.250km, CNADNR press release reports.
> 64.500km, CNADNR project page says.
> 74.500km, EU document says (I guess it includes a connector to Zalau but why it's not mentioned in the press release, additional contract?).
> 
> I guess 64.5km is right b/c current contract begins at km4.2. Is there another contract for the border section? Why is it not included in the current contract?


The correct value is ~60 km, like Pasadia said. Is includes the stretch to the border, what it doesn't include is the first 4 km between Matca and Ip. For some unknow reason, CNADNR decided to built the intersection shown below at the end of the motorway, than build something more decent a bit further. Perhaps they didn't want all the heavy traffic to make a right turn in the middle of the village :dunno: . All I know is that all hell is gonna break loose if a train ever passes through there...



As for the extra 10km that appear on the Masterplan, I'm pretty sure they represent a fast link road to Oradea, as the actual motorway passes far from it. Just like they are trying to do now for Timisoara and Cluj-Napoca.



> And why the hell is that damn project not on top of the EU list? It's just number 7 (304 million €)!? Does Romania want 85% co-funding for A3 too?


I'm afraid there will be no co-funding here. Bors-Cluj is not on the TEN-T Core network, so most of the funding has to come from the goverment. Since we are likely to use all the EU funds in the next period anyway, I don't think they can even be bothered to ask for the 30% or so that could be used for this stretch... hno:


----------



## MichiH

medicu' de garda said:


> As for the extra 10km that appear on the Masterplan, I'm pretty sure they represent a fast link road to Oradea, as the actual motorway passes far from it. Just like they are trying to do now for Timisoara and Cluj-Napoca.


Hmm, that's what the document says:

_Suplacu de Barcău - Borș (+ Oradea)*(include V.O Oradea, Zalău)
*se prioritizează fiecare investiție în funcție de EIRR-ul individual_

Yes, "+ Oradea" could be a connector. Well, I thought "(include V.O Oradea, Zalău)" should be a connector to(wards) Zalau!? :dunno:


----------



## pasadia

V.O. (which stands for "Varianta Ocolitoare", aka by-pass) Zalau will be done building segment Nadaselu - Surplacu and I don't think there will be need for any other conection road. 

That document is not an EU document, but a Roumanian Minister of Transportation document presented to EU, and we are use to crappy document like this one. For example, in the same document:

- Sibiu - Pitesti will not mean a by-pass for Curtea de Arges. This small town in build on DN7C, A1 will pass south-west towards Tigveni.

- Sibiu - Brasov will not bring a by-pass for Sibiu (this one is already built), and also will not mean a by-pass for Brasov (this will be done by building Brasov - Bacau, since those two meet in NW corner of Brasov).

So please, read those documents with a great state of uncertainty, like there are done by some really unprofesional bureaucrats. And be thankfull that EU ask for a better version.


----------



## Le Clerk

Updated motorway masterplan, based on EC recommendations.

No 1 priority is Sibiu-Pitesti
No 2 priority is Bacau-Pascani.

Both are 'core network'.

The other priorities are on the map below.


----------



## cricric




----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> Updated motorway masterplan, based on EC recommendations.
> 
> No 1 priority is Sibiu-Pitesti
> No 2 priority is Bacau-Pascani.
> 
> Both are 'core network'.
> 
> The other priorities are on the map below.


no question about No 1 priority

just wondering what logic is behind No 2 priority. Moldova ?


----------



## MichiH

Hmmm, there's no priority on the map. I guess the source is a news article or a press release? Le Clerk, can you please link the source. Thanks in advance.

In addition, why the hell is Bucharest bypass still missing?

IIRC, the last version of the masterplan had much more projects. I guess it's just a part (highest priority?) of the entire masterplan?


----------



## cricric

This is the source. Here you have also the picture in a better resolution. Of course, Le Clerk reads just the title and than we wonder why he has no clue at all :crazy:

Priorities:
Sibiu-Pitesti
Bacau-Pascani (very strange...)
Sibiu - Brasov
Brasov - Ploiesti 
Pitesti-Craiova
Targu Neamt - Pascani - Iasi
Bors - Suplacu de Barcau - Nadaselu



> MichiH said:
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC, the last version of the masterplan had much more projects. I guess it's just a part (highest priority?) of the entire masterplan?
Click to expand...

Time horizon=2020(+2)



Richard_P said:


> 1.When car hits middle barrier it is thrown into carriage in opposite direction creating pretty much mess, for that You need space in centre of the road.
> Yes it can be also used on motorways as in German standard but the problem is with cross section more on that below.
> 2. In the centre You have 0,75 m from line edge to concrete barrier, on side You have 0,75 m of pavement before drainage starts. So just to sum up Romania tries to squeeze expressway into 18,5 m wide corridor while Germany require minimum 28 m, Czech Republic and Slowakia for expressway require 25,5 m although have some older which were just 22,5 m wide and there are many other examples showing that Expressways in Romania will be rather substandard.
> I am fully awaken, such standards have regular dual carriageway roads in many countries for example Czech Republic (as earlier link for their standards was provided)


1. I don't understand exactly what you want to say. That barriers are made of concrete and won't move in case of an impact.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WG89EmezYts
2. There is enough space from the edge of the lane to the concrete barrier, aprox. 50 cm. There are expressways without any space.
You have also to remember that these expressways will have the same geometry as motorways. The traffic will be also low compared to other countries. I think it will turn out ok. 
The first road that will be build under this standard will be the bypass of Satu Mare. So let us wait a little bit and than we can conclude.


----------



## pasadia

MichiH said:


> In addition, why the hell is Bucharest bypass still missing?


They say that until 2020 (2022) it is enough if they bring the current by-pass which is a pretty bad 1+1 national road to 2*2 standard or something close to that (since still will be jonction unsolved where taking left will be posible). Only after that date they take into consideration A0, an express-way ring outside of Bucharest.



> I guess it's just a part (highest priority?) of the entire masterplan?


This is what they plan to build until 2020 (2022) whit EU grant (4,7 mld euro) and other sources - government funds or bank loans (7 mld euros).


----------



## Le Clerk

cricric said:


> This is the source. Here you have also the picture in a better resolution. Of course, Le Clerk reads just the title and than we wonder why he has no clue at all :crazy:


It's stupid to make (stupid) assumptions about other people, but don't give up!


BTW: you found the link !! OMG !!



> Priorities:
> Sibiu-Pitesti
> Bacau-Pascani (very strange...)
> Sibiu - Brasov
> Brasov - Ploiesti
> Pitesti-Craiova
> Targu Neamt - Pascani - Iasi
> Bors - Suplacu de Barcau - Nadaselu
> 
> 
> Time horizon=2020(+2)


Rather I didn't have time to list the above. Thanks for the time !


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Hmmm, there's no priority on the map. I guess the source is a news article or a press release? Le Clerk, can you please link the source. Thanks in advance.


Now you have it. :cheers:



> In addition, why the hell is Bucharest bypass still missing?


They think we do not need it. :dunno: It's postponed after 2020. :banana:



> IIRC, the last version of the masterplan had much more projects. I guess it's just a part (highest priority?) of the entire masterplan?



This contains proposed projects and priorities up to 2020. The rest, such as A0, are postponed after 2020.


----------



## sponge_bob

I can safely predict that a new map of "Priorities" will appear shortly ( in this thread of course) and that it will be different from the previous map of 'priorities' and the one before that again.


----------



## Le Clerk

I think they fixed all the bugs in the planning, as required by the EC, so it's rather safe to assume this proposal will be the last one, and also the one to be implemented with EU finance.


----------



## pasadia

Le Clerck, I really hope you're wrong and that indeed a new one will apper shortly. At least because we need some kind of conection around Bucharest - A0 north, linking A2, A3, OTP airport and A1 will be great. Also Ploiesti - Buzau - Bacau should be motorway and not express road. 

And, in the plans above, they can drop Pascani - Targu Neamt and parts of Nadaselu- Surplacu, if there won't be enough money for them.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

*Oradea - București - Mangalia, 866 km (x16)*


----------



## MichiH

http://monitorizari.hotnews.ro/stir...ansilvania-2017-2018-din-brasov-pana-bors.htm (15th April 2015)

If I got it right, A3 Nadaselu – Gilau is delayed to 2016 (8.7km). A3 Mihaiesti - Nadaselu is tendered (17km).

http://monitorizari.hotnews.ro/stir...nia-care-leaga-alte-doua-autostrazi-a1-a3.htm (26 January 2015):

A10 lot 1 deadline: October 2016
A10 lot 2 deadline: October 2016
A10 lot 3 deadline: March 2016
A10 lot 4 deadline: March 2016


----------



## pasadia

Those are completion date according to contracts that were signed. Opening could be earlier that that (or, of course, later). In general opening date is different that completion date as we are used that some works (parking lots, lighting works, or other small works) to be done after official openning.

If they are to comply to the completion date mention above, they should be able to open for trafic A3, Gilau - Nadaselu and A10, lot 3 and 4 this year. Small chances, but still they are. 



> A3 Mihaiesti - Nadaselu is tendered (17km)


I thought we announced that here. You can find some more details here. It's a pretty useless 16 km long strech from Cluj towards Bors and the only reason known for this bidding is that FS was up for expiring soon, so they would have needed a new one if they wouldn't start building soon. It will be financed by guvernamentals funds. 

Strange fact about it is that it doesn't have an ending for traffic to get out (since it won't be continued soon):



Click for larger picture. 

This is a quick link in Google Maps to find easier the area where this lot will be build.

And by the way, Victor Cozmei, author of all these articles, is a collegue of our: VictorC. 

Also, in other news, it seems that our PM is tring to say that the PPP deal with Vinci for A3 section between Comarnic and Brasov is off again. For the third time. It is not official yet, but it will probably be soon.


----------



## medicu' de garda

There is one important thing to note about A3 Gilau-Nadaselu. UMB, the builder might finish the project by this years end, there are good chances for this to happen. BUT, there is no way it can be opened to traffic, because the bridge linking it to the rest of A3 Gilau-Campia Turzii is still not under construction yet, although the tender has gone on for some months now, with no winner anounced :bash: . Tipical CNADNR stupidity hno:


----------



## MichiH

pasadia said:


> Those are completion date according to contracts that were signed. Opening could be earlier that that (or, of course, later). In general opening date is different that completion date as we are used that some works (parking lots, lighting works, or other small works) to be done after official openning.


I know.......



pasadia said:


> I thought we announced that here.


Yes, IIRC that it should be tendered soon.



pasadia said:


> Strange fact about it is that it doesn't have an ending for traffic to get out (since it won't be continued soon):


If I got it right, there is no i/c on the section at all. So the entire 17km section is useless....... hno:


----------



## pasadia

^^ Right, pretty useless. And there is really no need over there, it's not like there is a such a problem in curent traffic. Ok, it needs to be done eventually, but not right now.


----------



## Le Clerk

pasadia said:


> Also, in other news, it seems that our PM is tring to say that the PPP deal with Vinci for A3 section between Comarnic and Brasov is off again. For the third time. It is not official yet, but it will probably be soon.


is this because Comarnic-Brasov is in the Masterplan as a EU+budget financing, instead of a PPP ?! Probably so.


----------



## pasadia

Ok, and who put it there, into the Masterplan to be finance through EU programs, state budget and banks loans? Not our dear government? They knew that PPP deal won't get approvment from roumanian public and this is their solution for another way to finance the whole project. 

So is their fault, one way or the other. And we still travel on 1+1 road when we have MZA over 20.000 every day (and much more on holidays and week-ends).


----------



## bogdymol

It's finally happening: first motorway connection with Hungary :banana:










More pictures here.


----------



## eucitizen

Will the border infrastructure be easy to dismantle? Or are they building a very expensive one?


----------



## winnipeg

bogdymol said:


> It's finally happening: first motorway connection with Hungary :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures here.



Very nice pictures! 

I can't wait to cross the border through the highway!!


----------



## nbcee

winnipeg said:


> Very nice pictures!
> 
> I can't wait to cross the border through the highway!!


Same here :cheers:


----------



## neaguionutu

Bravo !! Awesome !!!! Picture collection! We will contact you first to the highways of the West! Beautiful!


----------



## bzbox

How can you know it's 547 km from Bucharest to Nadlac?


----------



## pasadia

There are FS which give the distance between Pitesti and Sibiu, the only missing part that is not under construction. And the rest is already constructed or in course of construction, so the lenght is known.


----------



## haddockman

Are they going to build a border station on the motorway or are they going to wait for Romania to join schengen first?


----------



## cricric

It's already under construction.


----------



## bogdymol

I posted some fresh pictures I shot yesterday on the building site of *A1 motorway, between Pecica and Arad* (former Alpine section). This is due for opening in the second part of June.



















More pictures you can check on the Romanian section.


----------



## bogdymol

A video from yesterday from the same site: *A1 motorway between Pecica and Arad*.


----------



## MichiH

bogdymol said:


> A video from yesterday from the same site: *A1 motorway between Pecica and Arad*.


Why is A1 not the main direction at Arad-West i/c? It's a TOTSO. Why?


----------



## Theijs

MichiH said:


> Why is A1 not the main direction at Arad-West i/c? It's a TOTSO. Why?


When you look at Open Streetmap, you can see that the draft road is intended to continue as main axe from Timisoara to Oradea via the DN79. From that map, the A1 section Arad Vest to Nadlac looks like an exit via the TOTSO. I guess the real reason is that the A1 between Arad West and Nadlac is realized after a change of plans: instead of continuing the A1 via a soft curve to Nadlac (at the current weird exit at the DN7 / Centura Nord / Oradea), they moved the Arad - Pecica portion of A1 straight alongside the railroad Arad - Nadlac. I recall that somewhere in the fields near the border one can find unfinished pillars for a bridge.


----------



## MichiH

^^ As far as I know an Arad bypass is or was planned there. But a simple DN road, not motorway (I think it was formerly planned as expressway?).
Anyway, I guess most of the vehicles using A1 will stay on A1. So A1 should be the direct carriageway.


----------



## timeandspace

initially a1 was supposed to go west towards nadlac north of DN7. later due to the location of oil wells a1 was designed to run south of dn7 towards nadlac instead. 

due to different planning stages, arad bypass was built up to dn7 nevertheless, and we have this interchange on a1/arad bypass splitting of westwards prior to the intersection with dn7, indeed resulting in this TOTSO for what we may assume will be most of a1 and arad west bypass traffic

the northernbound chunk of the bypass between the interchange and dn7 might become re-named.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Traffic counts on A1 west of Arad will remain low for the foreseeable future anyway. 

The trumpet interchange is positioned in a way that traffic that follows A1 to Hungary and vice versa will use the easiest connectors. They seem to be designed as two-lane connectors on Google Earth. They are wider than the connectors from Szeged to Oradea, which will serve much less traffic.


----------



## timeandspace

yes the interchange is desgined with 2lane width connectors for the a1/european corridor traffic. this is also visible in bogdymol's pictures earlier and noted by him in the Ro section of SSC


----------



## bogdymol

There are 2 lanes for the direction Timisoara to/from Szeged and 1 lane for the direction Arad-west (DN7).


----------



## pasadia

timeandspace said:


> the northernbound chunk of the bypass between the interchange and dn7 might become re-named.


It received already a new name - it will be A11. CNADNR answered that the new name will be put in place after opening of Arad - Nadlac A1 section. 

In a distant future A11 should link Arad and Oradea, A1 and A3 and Timisoara with Baia Mare / Satu Mare area.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Yes, you're right. But it will not be build "soon" (maybe never). Wasn't it planned to build a "simple" bypass first?


----------



## Theijs

MichiH said:


> ^^ Yes, you're right. But it will not be build "soon" (maybe never). Wasn't it planned to build a "simple" bypass first?


Yes, a northern bypass to connect A1 with DN79 Arad - Oradea.


----------



## Kanadzie

Left exit, haha


----------



## cricric

Signed contract for Suplacu de Barcau-Bors 
:cheers:


----------



## MichiH

cricric said:


> Signed contract for Suplacu de Barcau-Bors
> :cheers:


Hmm, if I got it right, works could begin within 41 days. The works should last 21 months plus 33 months warranty. Costs are just 2.6 million €/km (including service areas). The Bechtel contract costs were 4.33 million €/km w/o service areas (all w/o VAT). Environmental documents must be updated.

I'm not sure... could, would, should or will works begin in 41 days?

Well, I guess construction should be completed by April 2017. In addition, optimists will probably say "there's a chance to open the motorway by late 2016" 



MichiH said:


> The article also says: "the companies that lost the tender may appeal the decision CNADNR, it is likely that the completion of Highway Section 3 C does not happen at the expected time schedule, i.e. in May 2017." (Google translated)


I guess there were no appeals?


----------



## cricric

> I'm not sure... could, would, should or will works begin in 41 days?


Should. But actually it can be a could  Gilau-Nadaselu was signed and we had to wait more than a year to see some action. The rest is correct.



> I guess there were no appeals


Nope.

Can you please do the update?


----------



## pasadia

This article says that there are 24 months for construction and 30 for warranty. And it sound right this way, not 21+33.

Also, if I remember right, is's design and build, so probably only design part will begin so soon. Altough it shouldn't take too much time with design since most of that was done by Bechtel.


----------



## MichiH

pasadia said:


> Also, if I remember riht, is's design and build, so probably only design part will begin so soon. Altough it should take too much time with design since most of that was done by Bechtel.


I think "design phase" could also just be the update of the environmental documents.


----------



## medicu' de garda

Well, design phase could mean some optimisations here and there, in places where Bechtel never lifted a spade of earth, such as the section near Oradea and the corresponding interchange. They now speak of a fast road link to Oradea bypass, so that might imply redoing the original design to allow this. 

Also, there is a stretch of motoway that passes right through an oilwell field near Suplacu de Barcau, which never came into existence because of huge costs or relocating everything. Maybe the contractor will find a way of optimising the route, who knows...


----------



## darko06

medicu' de garda said:


> ...
> 
> Also, there is a stretch of motoway that passes right through an oilwell field near Suplacu de Barcau, which never came into existence because of huge costs or relocating everything. Maybe the contractor will find a way of optimising the route, who knows...


Thank you for the explanation.
Looking at GoogleEarth, I was always wondering what this field of platforms with connecting ways is.


----------



## soterman

Hi everyone, I am planning to reach road 7C Transfagarasan this summer with a few friends and I would like your valuable help. I will be coming into Romania from the south, possibly entering from Oryahovo-Bechet or Nikopol-Turnu Magurele.

So, which route would you chose (less time, better surface, nicer views)? Thank you in advance!


----------



## medicu' de garda

When are you planning on doing this? Take into account the fact the the Transfagaran opens after 1st of July, you can't use it until then. Both routes are rather low quality, be advised. In my opinion and according to the Romanian road quality map, it's better to enter through Bechet, the road until Craiova is mediocre in quality, after that roads are good. After that, you can head to Ramnicu Valcea (it's shorter and perhaps more interesting, along the Olt valley, than going via Pitesti). After that, head straight to Curtea de Arges, on another mediocre road and you're on the Transfagarasan. Also, be sure to visit this town, it has a famous monastery there . On the way back, you can use DN7, which is a sight on its own (congested though) and use the same route out of the country.

Have a nice trip


----------



## winnipeg

soterman said:


> Hi everyone, I am planning to reach road 7C Transfagarasan this summer with a few friends and I would like your valuable help. I will be coming into Romania from the south, possibly entering from Oryahovo-Bechet or Nikopol-Turnu Magurele.
> 
> So, which route would you chose (less time, better surface, nicer views)? Thank you in advance!


Hi 

You should save and keep with you this awesome map of romanian roads quality : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1381215 It is really helpful as GPS and Google maps or others won't tell you the quality of the road...


----------



## soterman

The plan is for September, if all goes well...

Thank you both for the suggestions, of course I will save the road map and have it with me!


----------



## bogdymol

^^ You might want to save that link and get the latest version of the map just before your trip. The map is updated every 1-2 months, so you will then have the latest version.


----------



## winnipeg

Oh I didn't seen that *Medicu' de garda* posted the link right before me!


----------



## yaffle

If I'm heading for Nadlac on the A1, is it better to take the southern route past Lugoj after the new road ends, or the northern one that goes through Lipova?


----------



## winnipeg

yaffle said:


> If I'm heading for Nadlac on the A1, is it better to take the southern route past Lugoj after the new road ends, or the northern one that goes through Lipova?


I never took the road beetwen Lugoj and Deva, but I bet that this is a waste of time and gas as this road is longer, takes more time than the old Deva-Arad which is not an easy road (lots of trucks, many turkish trucks who drive like morons, also lots of villages on the road)....

But it isn't better by the road on the south outside the few highway portions...

If all is going well (which is almost never the case...) in 2016 Timisoara-Sibiu should be fully open and at this moment there will be no more question possible!


----------



## pasadia

winnipeg said:


> If all is going well (which is almost never the case...) in 2016 Timisoara-Sibiu should be fully open and at this moment there will be no more question possible!



Actually no, there is no chance for Nadlac - Sibiu to be fully open in 2016 since there are 3 tunnels to be done in this area and they need to be auction separately. And the selection process didn't event started, so there is no way that the tunnels would be open in 2016. 

@yaffle: please be carefull not to use Arad by-pass on DN7, as far as I know it's really congested. And if you planning your trip for later this year it will be probably better to choose southern route as there are chances that some new parts of A1 to be open (Arad - Pecica and maybe Lugoj - Timisoara).


----------



## winnipeg

pasadia said:


> Actually no, there is no chance for Nadlac - Sibiu to be fully open in 2016 since there are 3 tunnels to be done in this area and they need to be auction separately. And the selection process didn't event started, so there is no way that the tunnels would be open in 2016.
> 
> @yaffle: please be carefull not to use Arad by-pass on DN7, as far as I know it's really congested. And if you planning your trip for later this year it will be probably better to choose southern route as there are chances that some new parts of A1 to be open (Arad - Pecica and maybe Lugoj - Timisoara).


Thanks for those precisions, I followed this page : http://130km.ro/a1.html#cinci that didn't wrote about the tunnels!  It's a bad news, when they will finish this nightmare highway...? hno:

For Arad by-pass, yes it is sometimes congested, but I think that most of the times it will be faster than going through the city center, the circulation can be slow during the day...

Arad-Pecica doesn't impact his decision as after Arad it will be the best solution in all the cases. Yes if Lugoj-Timisoara is open when he will travel, it would be better to go through south...


----------



## pasadia

winnipeg said:


> It's a bad news, when they will finish this nightmare highway...? hno:


No one can answer that, probably in 2017 if they sign the new contract that it's required in the next 12 months. But they haven't started biding process yet, so...
We'll have to deal one or two years with a missing part of about 26 km between Dobra I/C and Margina I/C, and in that area DN68A it's a pretty bad mountain road.


----------



## winnipeg

pasadia said:


> No one can answer that, probably in 2017 if they sign the new contract that it's required in the next 12 months. But they haven't started biding process yet, so...
> We'll have to deal one or two years with a missing part of about 26 km between Dobra I/C and Margina I/C, and in that area DN68A it's a pretty bad mountain road.


Okay, thanks for these informations ! 

I hope that it will not take years to biuld this portion, unlike many others... hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Strabag won the tender for the construction of 10.1 km of A3 between Ungheni and Ogra. Construction time is 12 months.

http://www.strabag.com/databases/in...ür € 70 Mio.#?men1=6&men2=1&sid=1618&h=7&l=EN


----------



## pasadia

ChrisZwolle said:


> Strabag won the tender for the construction of 10.1 km of A3 between Ungheni and Ogra. Construction time is 12 months.


Actually no, they didn't won yet. There is a trial going on (link in roumanian), ASTALDI is contesting their "win". Hopefully it wil be over soon, but this two (Strabag and Astaldi) are on each other's backs for some time now, contesting each other in many auctions.


----------



## winnipeg

pasadia said:


> Actually no, they didn't won yet. There is a trial going on (link in roumanian), ASTALDI is contesting their "win". Hopefully it wil be over soon, but this two (Strabag and Astaldi) are on each other's backs for some time now, contesting each other in many auctions.


As usual here in Romania, you must always contest the contract your opponent got, just to slow him, it will take months to review the contestation... hno::nuts:


----------



## and802

winnipeg said:


> As usual here in Romania, you must always contest the contract your opponent got, just to slow him, it will take months to review the contestation... hno::nuts:


no you are wrong. this is business. if you, as a looser of potential huge income... what you do ? walk away ? or fight to the bitter end ? 

I am sorry, business does not look after national interests. if you have a chance (court yard) you must not skip this step. 

well, you may say: OK, then our law system is wrong, because it slows down the road construction process effectively. 

but , again, in my opinion this system is OK. it stabilises the public bids and takes care of public money. of course it takes time. well, this is a drawback.


----------



## winnipeg

and802 said:


> no you are wrong. this is business. if you, as a looser of potential huge income... what you do ? walk away ? or fight to the bitter end ?
> 
> I am sorry, business does not look after national interests. if you have a chance (court yard) you must not skip this step.
> 
> well, you may say: OK, then our law system is wrong, because it slows down the road construction process effectively.
> 
> but , again, in my opinion this system is OK. it stabilises the public bids and takes care of public money. of course it takes time. well, this is a drawback.


It's not even my analysis, there is many romanians who told me this, that this kind of a "rule" here, probably that the "loosers" find here a way to "punish" them for not choosing them and to block the work of the "winner"...

And this is why here many public works takes years to be done... hno:

And of course there is also contestations in western Europe, but not in that way, in many case the loosers are accepting that they lost, and they simply turn the page...


----------



## Kyrat

yaffle said:


> If I'm heading for Nadlac on the A1, is it better to take the southern route past Lugoj after the new road ends, or the northern one that goes through Lipova?


Tough choice, but I'd pick the southern route, for several reasons:
- There are fewer trucks on that route and the road has overall less traffic (the alternative Mureș Valley route is an annoyance at best, a long nightmare at worst) 
- The road is on mostly flat terrain from around Făget all the way to the motorway, making it a lot easier to overtake slow traffic
- You can benefit from the short motorway section around Lugoj (especially if you take the shortcut at exit Balinț/Păru), and also the almost completed motorway from near Timișoara to the border.

Drawbacks:
- The asphalt is a bit deteriorated between Ilia and Făget, making for a bumpy ride
- The road is narrow and curvy in the mountain section.
- On paper at least the distance is greater.


----------



## yaffle

Kyrat said:


> Tough choice, but I'd pick the southern route, for several reasons:
> - There are fewer trucks on that route and the road has overall less traffic (the alternative Mureș Valley route is an annoyance at best, a long nightmare at worst)
> - The road is on mostly flat terrain from around Făget all the way to the motorway, making it a lot easier to overtake slow traffic
> - You can benefit from the short motorway section around Lugoj (especially if you take the shortcut at exit Balinț/Păru), and also the almost completed motorway from near Timișoara to the border.
> 
> Drawbacks:
> - The asphalt is a bit deteriorated between Ilia and Făget, making for a bumpy ride
> - The road is narrow and curvy in the mountain section.
> - On paper at least the distance is greater.


Thanks very much, I was thinking the same thing but I wasn't sure about the southern road.


----------



## pasadia

Some new aerial footage of:

A1: Dumbrava – Cosevita 28.6km (2013 to May 2016) – project – map






The footage start somewhere above Nemesesti train station towards west so it doesn't contain the final 3 km where there tunnels ask through environmental agreement. 
At 1:42 we have Margina I/C. Segment from there on towards west there where hopes that will be opened for traffic in this december, but it's seems highly unlikely. 


A1: Cosevita – Ilia 21.1km (2013 to May 2016) – ? – map
A1: Ilia – Soimus 22.1km (2013 to May 2016) – ? – map






It starts from around this place towards east. Around 2:40 we have Dobra I/C, around 5:35 should be Ilia I/C.


----------



## bogdymol

*Main road 1, just after leaving Sibiu towards Bucharest/Brasov:*









source


----------



## MichiH

^^ Was the pic recently taken? Is there still so much snow?


----------



## LG_

winnipeg said:


> But why you don't go through Serbia instead of Romania, it would be shorter and easier, no?
> 
> ......
> 
> (Sorry for the off-topic  )


I made the same last year in June. I chose Vidin-Calafat-Timisoara instead of Belgrade - Subotica. Just to vary the routes and see something different (to see the new Danube bridge also). In financial terms there are hardly any differences. 6€ for bridge fee and 5 € for the vignette make same price as the total motorway fees in Serbia. The shorter distance via Serbia (by ca.50 km) in terms of fuel costs is compensating by the slower speed in Romania (lower consumption).


----------



## Theijs

Der Rattenfänger said:


> From Sofia to Bratislava, so using a highway


I'm curious how much time it will take you to drive Sofia - Timisoara via Vidin as well as Timisoara - Budapest (until ring road) via A1/M43 border crossing in late July  During the summer I might do this route southbound.


----------



## winnipeg

LG_ said:


> I made the same last year in June. I chose Vidin-Calafat-Timisoara instead of Belgrade - Subotica. Just to vary the routes and see something different (to see the new Danube bridge also). In financial terms there are hardly any differences. 6€ for bridge fee and 5 € for the vignette make same price as the total motorway fees in Serbia. The shorter distance via Serbia (by ca.50 km) in terms of fuel costs is compensating by the slower speed in Romania (lower consumption).


Okay, that's interesting!


----------



## MichiH

*Outlook of motorway sections to be started*



pasadia said:


> In other news, data about the recent contracts for A3:
> *A3:* Targu Mures - Ungheni 4.5km + conection road ( ? 2015 to ? 2016) - project - map
> *A3:* Ungheni - Ogra 10.1km ( ? 2015 to ? 2016) - project - map
> *A3:* Ogra - Iernut 3.6km ( ? 2015 to ? 2016) - project - map
> *A3:* Iernut - Chetani 17.9km ( ?  to ? ) - project ? - map
> *A3:* Chetani - Campia Turzii 15.7km ( ? 2015 to ? 2016) - project - map


I think there will be no interchange at Ogra? OSM does not indicate one. If there's no interchange, the 3.6km lot 1 of section 2A, Iernut-Ogra, must be opened with lot 2, Ogra-Ungheni.
The section lengths refer to the contract but my list is sorted by opening dates which means, the "final" section lengths begin and end at interchanges.
I guess the interchange near Chetani will be called Ludus, please refer to OSM. Ungheri will get two interchanges, the lot boundary should be at the airport interchange. 

*A3:* Campia Turzii – Ludus 16km (2015 to 2016/17) – ? – map
*A3:* Ludus – Iernut 18km (2015 to 2016/17) – ? – map
*A3:* Iernut – Ungheni-Airport 14km (2015 to 2016/17) – ? – map
*A3:* Ungheni-Airport – Targu Mures 4.5km (2015 to 2016/17) – ? – map


A3 section Mihaesti - Nadaselu (km 8+700 - km 25+500) is also tendered but there's no interchange at all. That means, construction of the section could begin but the section cannot be opened without the next section. I guess the next interchange should be near Zimbor (source: OSM)!?

*A3:* Zimbor – Nadaselu ~30km (2015/16 to ?) – ? – map


In addition, another section where construction works should/could begin "soon":

*A7:* Bacau-North – Bacau-South 17km (2015 to 2017) [1st c/w]– ? – map

I'll add the project to the list - please refer to the link in my signature - when construction works will be reported here.


----------



## pasadia

Yes, no I/C at Ogra, and yes, probably Ludus is a better name for the other interchange. 

By the way, Strabag is bragging about A3, Ungheni - Ogra, although contract was signed some months ago. 



> A3 section Mihaesti - Nadaselu (km 8+700 - km 25+500) is also tendered but there's no interchange at all. That means, construction of the section could begin but the section cannot be opened without the next section. I guess the next interchange should be near Zimbor (source: OSM)!?





delacroix said:


>


delacroix is sugesting that a connection road will be made via 10% financing for aditional works. He probably knows something. 

And yes, at least till now there is no evidence of construction works neither on the above mention, neither on A10, Sebes - Alba Iulia north and A10, Alba Iulia north - Aiud. Also, we hope that this year will have some works on Surplacu de Barcau - Bors.


----------



## Theijs

pasadia said:


> Yes, probably Ludus is a better name for the other interchange.


 A3, Ungheni - Ogra, can't Ungheni be changed as well? There is Ungheni a/d Prut, beyond Iasi, and I always thought that border town was being referred to


----------



## pasadia

I don't think so. This Ungheni is well known, at least in Transilvania, mainly because of this crazy intersection. Over there main national road, DN13, meets county road DJ151D which serves as a bypass for Targu Mures for those travelling between Brasov and Cluj, and also meets DJ151B, the main road towards small town of Tarnaveni. A recipe for disaster, which makes that small village to be known to everybody.

Funny thing is that A8, Targu Mures - Iasi, will be practicaly a conection between Ungheni (RO) and Ungheni (MD).


----------



## MichiH

medicu' de garda said:


> The lots are U/C, but works have only recently started. At the moment, they have only finished the HQ for each lot and started archeological and demining procedures, which in Romania are done by the contractor, not by the state. Actual earthworks should begin shortly. The increase in completion percentage is due to the design works, which are included in the contract value and are counted as such.





pasadia said:


> And yes, at least till now there is no evidence of construction works neither on the above mention, neither on A10, Sebes - Alba Iulia north and A10, Alba Iulia north - Aiud. Also, we hope that this year will have some works on Surplacu de Barcau - Bors.


u/c but not u/c......... :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: I think I should go there and check it soon.....



pasadia said:


> delacroix is sugesting that a connection road will be made via 10% financing for aditional works. He probably knows something.


Ok. It Seems plausible as one can see at the end of the video. There's only a very short distance to DN1F. I guess the temporary slip road is not at the end of the section but about 2km east of it (km 23.5)!? Please refer to the map. The road also ends there in the animation though!?!?!


----------



## pasadia

Depends on what you consider to be U/C. Some might say that preliminary works (archaeology, demining, seting up head-quarters, designing, etc...) are to be consider, other might say that real construction starts only when excavation starts. 

Rumors say that A10, lot 1 and 2 needed some environmental agreement renewed, and that paper work was finished this week.


----------



## MichiH

^^ That's why I wrote I have to see it in person .

Seriously, I know that it's difficult to define. I usually count earthworks or brigde construction but not clearance. On the other hand, I usually get worse info of other countries' projects, so I'm happy that we can discuss details like this .

I'll probably be just 2km away from lot 1 in late June. So why not to check how it looks like .


----------



## pasadia

MichiH said:


> I'll probably be just 2km away from lot 1 in late June. So why not to check how it looks like .


Alba - Iulia, Rapa Rosie or Ciugud (don't have photo for that small village, only info - is probably the best rural village in Roumania in matter of european funds using for local development)?


----------



## MichiH

pasadia said:


> Alba - Iulia, Rapa Rosie or Ciugud?


I was in Alba-Iulia two years ago. Walking through the district of the town that is shown on your pic. One EU funding sign next to each other...

I'll probably be here though .


----------



## bogdymol

Today I took few pictures of* A1 motorway, section between Arad and Pecica *(map). This motorway section is almost completed. The opening should be in about 1 month.

Slip road from Arad bypass to Arad-Nadlac motorway:










Entering Arad-Nadlac motorway:



















More work needs to be completed nearby Pecica exit:










Bonus picture: waste of money. One of the signs was installed by company Alpine (who went bankrupt and abandoned the works at 85% completion rate), and the other was newly installed by company Astaldi, who is completing the works now:










*You can see more pictures here.*


----------



## Luki_SL

bogdymol said:


> Bonus picture: waste of money. One of the signs was installed by company Alpine (who went bankrupt and abandoned the works at 85% completion rate), and the other was newly installed by company Astaldi, who is completing the works
> 
> *You can see more pictures here.*


Usually there is ONE place to set the sign in the project. Strange situation :hm:


----------



## Gubot

pasadia said:


> This Ungheni is well known, at least in Transilvania, mainly because of this crazy intersection.


GM suggests that there is a roundabout there now. Is this really the case?


----------



## medicu' de garda

Indeed it is. It has just recently been rebuilt. Quite a funny looking roundabout, too


----------



## kostas97

> Bonus picture: waste of money. One of the signs was installed by company Alpine (who went bankrupt and abandoned the works at 85% completion rate), and the other was newly installed by company Astaldi, who is completing the works now:


WTF is going on?
Couldn't the new company (Astaldi) just remove the old sign and keep the new one?

This is ridiculous!


----------



## winnipeg

kostas97 said:


> WTF is going on?
> Couldn't the new company (Astaldi) just remove the old sign and keep the new one?
> 
> This is ridiculous!


Or maybe just keep the old one who was good!! hno:

What a waste of money and materials, this money could been used in something more usefull! hno:


----------



## Kanadzie

Luki_SL said:


> Usually there is ONE place to set the sign in the project. Strange situation :hm:


Exit is 2000 m, nobody will notice it is only 1 998 m 

Curiously Budapest is signed on one instead of Szeged! Maybe required new sign to meet new standards?


----------



## yaffle

Does anyone know what time the border crossing at Nadlac closes for the night in the summer? I've googled but I can't find an exact time.
Thanks


----------



## timeandspace

you mean for small vehicles/persons? it is round the clock. also consider turnu, cenad etc depending on your destination. all border crossings are open 24/7 365 days a year


----------



## yaffle

timeandspace said:


> you mean for small vehicles/persons? it is round the clock. also consider turnu, cenad etc depending on your destination. all border crossings are open 24/7 365 days a year


Thanks, I was worried because when I googled I found a (probably old) site that said it might close after 9 pm.
(Are you from HK?)


----------



## pasadia

> New aerial filming of some construction sites:
> 
> 
> 
> MichiH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romania (map and summary)
> 
> A1: Timisoara-East – Balint (A6) 35.6km (2011 to Late 2015) – ? – map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eurocopter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

A new aerial footage of this strech:






Up until 3:20 you can see Lugoj - Deva, lot I, which was open for traffic in december 2013 (but not the first 10 kilometres which don't have an I/C at the end). From 11:05 you can see Timisoara by-pass, or Timisoar a- Lugoj, lot I, as it is known.


----------



## pasadia

MichiH said:


> I'll probably be just 2km away from lot 1 in late June. So why not to check how it looks like .


First pictures that I've seen of some real works on A10, Sebes - Turda, lot I:










More pictures here.


----------



## pasadia

And some more pictures (sorry for the off-SSC links, but, as I haved said, many users migrated there):


A10, Sebes - Turda, lot III:










More pictures here. 

A3, Gilau - Nadaselu










More picture here.

Also, on A1, between Sibiu and Sebes:



mariansb said:


>


And on related news, today was sign the contract for renewal of FS for Sibiu - Pitesti:

- oficial press release from CNADNR (in roumanian)


----------



## Le Clerk

Comarnic-Brasov concession was dropped for the 3rd time !! Again, no financing was available for the consortium. At a final cost of EUR 8.5 billion, when Greece is on the verge of deafault, it is a no brainer. 

Now, that is better IMO. They will start by doing the logical thing: building by-passes for the critical/choking parts, such as Comarnic and Busteni, and then hopefully, with budget money, the easier sections such as Comarnic-Busteni and Cristian-Predeal. When more money is available, and the updated FS, the difficult Busteni-Predeal section will be built. This wil take 5 years at best, but it is still good. And the final cost should be no more than EUR 1.5 bilion, give or take.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Change. It's a bad word. They always change the priorities or change the plan. They try it again and fail, try again, fail again. They should do a postive kind of "change" by doing a change in making decisions.


----------



## Le Clerk

We need a change of government, which is probably the worst we had in at least a decade. Including for infrastructure.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Start the roadvolution


----------



## medicu' de garda

Le Clerk said:


> and then hopefully, with budget money, the easier sections such as Comarnic-Busteni and Cristian-Predeal. When more money is available, and the updated FS, the difficult Busteni-Predeal section will be built.


You have these backwards. Busteni-Predeal is the easy one, it's as flat as you can get in the mountainside. The hard ones are Comarnic-Sinaia-Busteni (either a series of many tunnels and bridges or a few long tunnels) and Predeal-Rasnov (big altitude difference on a mountainside, it requires a long tunnel and a really big viaduct). The latter will probably be built much later than everything else, since after Predeal traffic is significantly lower (last resort in the area) and it splits in two directions as well.

I completely agree with the idea of building the Comarnic and Busteni bypasses first, as these are the biggest headaches in the area. But I'm very worried that they might not be to full motorway standard at first, quite possibly not even using the future alignment of the A3. Which would obviously not have much of an impact on the ridiculous traffic amounts that this road sees


----------



## Le Clerk

I understand your point, but the CNADNR just issued a press release today officially announcing Romania dropped the Comarnic--Brasov concession. In the same document, CNADNR says it plans to start first works on the sections from Brasov and Comarnic, with government money. The other sections appear to be more difficult and need updated FS.



> Tronsonul de autostradă Comarnic – Braşov este împărţit în 5 sectoare. Sectoarele 1 şi 5 (dinspre Comarnic, respectiv dinspre Braşov, cu o lungime totală de aproximativ 10 km, la care se adaugă şi drumuri de legătură) vor fi scoase la licitaţie, cu finanţare de la Bugetul de Stat.
> Pentru sectoarele 2, 3 şi 4, care reprezintă partea cea mai dificilă a proiectului, va fi scoasă la licitaţie actualizarea studiilor geotehnice, cu finanţare de la Bugetul de Stat.


 http://www.cnadnr.ro/docs/comunicate/Comunicat CNADNR SA 18.06.2015 Comarnic-Brasov (1).pdf


----------



## darko06

Romanian language is very similar to Italian, it seems.


----------



## pasadia

Le Clerck, that press release doesn't change what medicu said: Busteni - Predeal section is easier to be build that Comarnic Nord - Sinaia - Busteni or Predeal - Rasnov sections. 

And CNADNR said today only BS to ease the news of PPP cancellation. I find it hard to believe that they will start any work around Comarnic soon.


----------



## Kanadzie

darko06 said:


> Romanian language is very similar to Italian, it seems.


Can't spell _română _without_ Roma_


----------



## winnipeg

Hi everyone,

Is there anyone here who knows better than me the region in the south of Timisoara? 

This week-end I need to drive from Arad to a small town called "Sasca Română" in judet Caraş-Severin.

According to the romanian roads quality map and Google Maps, I have 2 options :


(You can click on the picture)

The second one is good until serbian border (I already drove it) but I'm a bit feared by the _Moravita-Oravita section_ who appears in red on the quality map and seems not really good on Street View. But according to Google Maps this is also the shortest and the fastest solution, so this is the one I would choose despite the bad road section... hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

pasadia said:


> Le Clerck, that press release doesn't change what medicu said: Busteni - Predeal section is easier to be build that Comarnic Nord - Sinaia - Busteni or Predeal - Rasnov sections.
> 
> And CNADNR said today only BS to ease the news of PPP cancellation. I find it hard to believe that they will start any work around Comarnic soon.


I didn't say medicu was wrong. I only said what they planned to start with, irrespective how difficult/easy the section was. 

Even the proposed by-passes are difficult. We will see from the FS s they are tendering now.


----------



## Le Clerk

darko06 said:


> Romanian language is very similar to Italian, it seems.


It actually is very similar, not only seems to be. Most Romanians can read or understand most Italian without ever learning it.


----------



## Theijs

winnipeg said:


> I'm a bit feared by the Moravita-Oravita section


We drove this section in 2011, on our 'Danube trip' to Orsova. I recall the road as being ok, it's just a bit smaller. I don't know what changed over the past 4 years.


----------



## pasadia

winnipeg said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This week-end I need to drive from Arad to a small town called "Sasca Română" in judet Caraş-Severin.
> 
> According to the romanian roads quality map and Google Maps, I have 2 options :
> 
> 
> The second one is good until serbian border (I already drove it) but I'm a bit feared by the _Moravita-Oravita section_ who appears in red on the quality map and seems not really good on Street View. But according to Google Maps this is also the shortest and the fastest solution, so this is the one I would choose despite the bad road section... hno:


I would choose also that road, although the other one (Resita - Anina - Oravita) goes through a very nice scenery. But I suppose you're going to visit Cheile Nerei (Nera Gorge) and for that I envy you (went there in 2008 and 2010). Make sure that you visit Ochiul Beiului, Cascada Beusnita and "La Tunele" area.


----------



## cinxxx

winnipeg said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is there anyone here who knows better than me the region in the south of Timisoara?
> 
> This week-end I need to drive from Arad to a small town called "Sasca Română" in judet Caraş-Severin.
> 
> According to the romanian roads quality map and Google Maps, I have 2 options :
> 
> 
> (You can click on the picture)
> 
> The second one is good until serbian border (I already drove it) but I'm a bit feared by the _Moravita-Oravita section_ who appears in red on the quality map and seems not really good on Street View. But according to Google Maps this is also the shortest and the fastest solution, so this is the one I would choose despite the bad road section... hno:


The only alternative is this https://goo.gl/maps/9H25k
Could take longer, depending on queues at borders, at Naidas it shouldn't take long though.

I'm not sure how much time you have.
I would drive the one through Serbia one way and return via Anina and Resita (great scenery there).


----------



## winnipeg

Theijs said:


> We drove this section in 2011, on our 'Danube trip' to Orsova. I recall the road as being ok, it's just a bit smaller. I don't know what changed over the past 4 years.


Ok, thank you! I think that I will choose this one. 





pasadia said:


> I would choose also that road, although the other one (Resita - Anina - Oravita) goes through a very nice scenery. But I suppose you're going to visit Cheile Nerei (Nera Gorge) and for that I envy you (went there in 2008 and 2010). Make sure that you visit Ochiul Beiului, Cascada Beusnita and "La Tunele" area.


Ok, thanks!  

Not exactly, in first place I will go there for a mountainbike race (_Cheile Nerei Mountainbike Race 2015_), but yeah, it's a great occasion to visit this park who seems very beautifull despite the fact that tomorrow will be a rainy day... 

Thank you for these places, I will look at them!


----------



## winnipeg

cinxxx said:


> The only alternative is this https://goo.gl/maps/9H25k
> Could take longer, depending on queues at borders, at Naidas it shouldn't take long though.
> 
> I'm not sure how much time you have.
> I would drive the one through Serbia one way and return via Anina and Resita (great scenery there).


Thank you!  

It seems a great alternative, but I already had problems with Moravita border control (with romanian border patrol), the last time they kept me for around 20 minutes because they didn't recognize my car French registration papers (which are old and on the previous format because my car has never been sold and has 12 years, but these papers are good), they clearly been overzealous or maybe they just tried to occupy their time (I was the only one at the border control...) hno: hno: This is the only time I've got such problems with borders control... hno:

So I really prefer a bad road than be restrained by such incompetent... 


Yes, on the return I think that I will drive through Anita and Resita !


----------



## pasadia

In Resita, as any other infrastructures enthusiast, you must visit steam engine museum.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Comarnic-Brasov concession was dropped for the 3rd time !! Again, no financing was available for the consortium.


PPP consortia should contain a finance partner, usually a bank. Vinci Strabag and Aktor were the only named companies in the winning consortium. 

In future they should have a bank member to stop the chronic timewasting that went on here. This non process took 2 years. No Irish PPP has been shortlisted without a bank...and of course no consortia have won a PPP contract without a bank.


----------



## medicu' de garda

It's not that the companies couldn't find the money to build the thing. Just look at the names, they are all large companies, after all. The Romanian goverment couldn't find a way to justify the huge bill they would have to foot (8.5 *BILLION* euros for a 30 year period) and the huge budget deficit this project would run on our economy. The EU, IMF said no to any extra budget deficit allowance (we're still being monitored because of the large loan we have to take during the crisis), the public opinion went completely apeshit when the cost went public, the ministers that made the project happen are under criminal prosecution (for unrelated reasons) and are eventually going to jail, so this whole PPP/concessioning idea is truly dead and gone forever. 

CNADNR has already published the (pretty poor) contingency plan for making the Prahova Valley portion of DN1 acceptable for current traffic values in the near future, and ministers are talking about how much of a priority A1 Pitesti Sibiu is and always has been hno:


----------



## winnipeg

Finaly the road between Oravita and Moravita was bad in most of the parts, but there was almost no traffic and by driving calmly it's okay (I was angoying the magnificient storks who were in almost every small city on this road !  ), and it's way way faster than the other way through Resita who is nice and with a road of quality, but much longer. 

The worst part was the small roads through Sasca Montană, they are in a such bad state... hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> It actually is very similar, not only seems to be. Most Romanians can read or understand most Italian without ever learning it.


I always wonder why don't they just build with budget money the critical section Comarnic-Busteni at motorway level (which admitedly may be the most difficult) but which would not cost more than Basarab Overpass in Bucharest. It'd be probably mostly tunnels, the updated FS is available, so they only need to allocate some EUR 150 m and contract a good tunnel builder. Building that section could leave the rest of the motorway to Brasov for later on as the worst traffic would be served.


----------



## pasadia

Some new pictures from the future highway border control on roumanian A1/ hungarian M43:




























More pictures here and here. So far we still hoping for an opening untill 15 July, altough right nor Roumania is without a prim-minister (and also without minister for transportation and infrastructure) so we don't really know who will do the honour.


----------



## MichiH

bogdymol said:


> Today I took few pictures of* A1 motorway, section between Arad and Pecica *(map). This motorway section is almost completed. The opening should be in about 1 month.


It's still closed but there was already an accident because a car drove on A1 without permission.

http://www.fanatik.ro/foto-accident...ierul-autostrazii-a1-arad-pecica-498098?img=1

Is there any estimated opening date? Together with the section at the Hungarian border or earlier?


----------



## bogdymol

Should be around 15th of July, but no official date has been stated yet.


----------



## cylens

it seems to be on 11 july (source mediafax):
http://www.mediafax.ro/social/autostrada-nadlac-arad-lotul-ii-si-noul-punct-de-control-de-la-granita-inaugurate-in-11-iulie-14528141


----------



## Theijs

cylens said:


> it seems to be on 11 july (source mediafax): http://www.mediafax.ro/social/autostrada-nadlac-arad-lotul-ii-si-noul-punct-de-control-de-la-granita-inaugurate-in-11-iulie-14528141


Picture of the day: https://twitter.com/tvw76/status/616983978122313728


----------



## pasadia

A3: Nadaselu – Gilau 8.7km (July 2014 to 2016) – ? – map


----------



## Macio89

Hello!
On August i will go to Bulgaria. Which way will be better to Giurgiu:
From A1 in Vanatori Mici DN61 to Ghimpathi and next DN5b to Giurgiu
or
Centura Bucuresti South (not good condition?)
or
Center od Bucuresti

Centura Bucuresti North from A1 to A2 is over 2x2 ?


----------



## mpeculea

If i were you, i would go through Bucharest. Of course, it depends on the time of day. If you catch rush hour, it would be a lost bet.
The north ring road of Bucharest is only about 50% 2x2.


----------



## gmacruyff

Macio89 said:


> Hello!
> On August i will go to Bulgaria. Which way will be better to Giurgiu:
> From A1 in Vanatori Mici DN61 to Ghimpathi and next DN5b to Giurgiu
> or
> Centura Bucuresti South (not good condition?)
> or
> Center od Bucuresti
> 
> Centura Bucuresti North from A1 to A2 is over 2x2 ?


From Unirii square,go south,past Carol park and straight down the E85.(single lanes to start with then double lanes for most of the journey).


----------



## commodore

Apple Maps already updated! Cheers!


----------



## Eulanthe

With the new A1 border crossing, has it been built for both Romanian and Hungarian controls, or just Romanian?

Although it's very obvious that they're trying to spend as little money as possible on it!


----------



## bogdymol

The control area is built on the Romanian side with Romanian money. There will be both controls (Hungary/Romania) in this area.

Few years later when the motorway between Oradea (RO) and Debrecen (HU) will be completed, the common control area will be built by Hungary.


----------



## winnipeg

commodore said:


> Apple Maps already updated! Cheers!


It shows their very little consideration for accurate maps as this portion is still closed for now, and they can give wrong directions to someone who use Apple Maps... hno:

Also these maps are looking as good as those from OSM !


----------



## Robertkc

bogdymol said:


> Few years later when the motorway between Oradea (RO) and Debrecen (HU) will be completed, the common control area will be built by Hungary.


 Perhaps by then Romania will have entered the Schengen zone in which case they can take down all the border posts between the 2 countries...which may be a stretch for the Hungarians have just approved building a 4 metre high wall along their border with Serbia!


----------



## winnipeg

Robertkc said:


> Perhaps by then Romania will have entered the Schengen zone in which case they can take down all the border posts between the 2 countries...which may be a stretch for the Hungarians have just approved building a 4 metre high wall along their border with Serbia!


I may be naive, but I always tought that EU has real borders with at least fences or something like that to protects us against massive immigration like we're having right now... hno: 

In a way, I can easily understand the decision of Hungary to build those walls...


----------



## Bzyq_74

winnipeg said:


> Also these maps are looking as good as those from OSM !


Maybe residents of India can edit


----------



## Macio89

It will be some interchange with Csanadpalota ?


----------



## pasadia

Yes.


----------



## pasadia

Some new pictures in an article in roumanian of the border crossing on the new A1/M43 route:





































Opening on saturday, July 11.


----------



## winnipeg

So nice! :yes:

Can't wait to see it by myself in september!


----------



## Bzyq_74

Like a toll-gate on a highway .
I check it in August 15-th on the way to Bulgaria.


----------



## Uppsala

pasadia said:


> Opening on saturday, July 11.



So when they open it on July 11, it is going to be motorway from Hungary to Timisoara?


----------



## haddockman

Yes!


----------



## pasadia

Some new pictures of the same border crossing facility:



















SOURCE


----------



## neaguionutu

Arad TV report new border crossing point Nadlad, Romania A1 / M43 Hungary, which opens on July 11th 2015 with excellent images:


----------



## JackFrost

^^jeez, what a waste of money this new checkpoint is. Even a bigger waste of money then the secondary roads crossing HU/RO border with no checkpoints on it. How many of those we have at this point already? 10? 15? Last such dead end was openend last month between Zajta (HU) and Peles (RO)

And this is what will happen on M43/A1:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1aCAgLELaA&feature=youtu.be&t=2m30s

Good job, Brussels. kay:


----------



## winnipeg

Why it should be a waste of money? And why are you blaming the European Union? (Others countries are free to say what they think even if it can be good or bad...).

This expense is a drop in the ocean, nothing comparable to the millions who has been thrown will all the problems and corruption on the building of this motorway... hno:


----------



## JackFrost

winnipeg said:


> Why it should be a waste of money? And why are you blaming the European Union? (Others countries are free to say what they think even if it can be good or bad...).



Because Romania should have been allowed into the Schengen zone a long time ago, and the outer borders may be strenghtened with guards from other EU countries (yes, Western EU countries :yes.

This 24/7 dontgiveafvckery called "checks" between EU/EU countries just doesnt make any sense. Just take a look at the video I posted: it takes about 20 seconds to cross the border, so i guess it is about 2 minutes in real time. They dont control anything, except maybe your ID if its expired. Waste of money.

And then there are our dead end roads. Unbelivable for me that nobody cares about this situation in Brussels.


----------



## winnipeg

Yes, it's true.

Yes but I understand what some countries are thinking : opening Schengen to Romania probably means also opening it to Bulgaria, and it makes a lot of new borders to control... hno:


----------



## bigic

The only country that BG and RO borders and Schengen countries don't is Moldova.


----------



## JackFrost

winnipeg said:


> Yes, it's true.
> 
> Yes but I understand what some countries are thinking : opening Schengen to Romania probably means also opening it to Bulgaria, and it makes a lot of new borders to control... hno:


Bulgaria schould be allowed to join too, and the EU should force the Greeks to guard their borders properly as well. As I said, with help of western european border guards along the southern and eastern borders.

And sorry for being offtopic: and pay those damn guards! And if Brussels (Frontex) pays them directly, then so be it! Nobody should expect that a RO/BG/HU border guard will do a good job protecting the border for 2-300 EUR net wage/month.


----------



## Le Clerk

Romania and Bulgaria will not enter Schengen (or Eurozone for that matter) in the next 10 years, following the Greek Eurozone debacle. This also holds true for any EU accession from now on, in the region. And considering the Greek irresponsible talk of opening the border for immigrants into the EU, then this makes even more sense. The HU-RO border on A1 will be there for a long time now.


----------



## JackFrost

^^yes I am afraid youre right. But this wouldnt be the case if Brussels had balls.


----------



## Le Clerk

Or if Romania or Bulgaria had balls when talking to Bruxelles.


----------



## cinxxx

Romania and Bulgaria should at least make a mini Schengen agreement between them only


----------



## KaaRoy

*Vignette*

Who will sell the Romanian vignette upon entering on this new Szeged - Arad motorway section?

Anyway, is this taken seriously? Do you people purchase those vignettes in Romania?


----------



## haddockman

I am sure the family members of the existing sellers at Cenad and Nadlac will have the gig. 

The only place you are likely to be controlled for the RO vignette is at the bridge to Bulgaria at Ruse. 

I have driven across the entire country having forgotten to buy the vignette and have left the country via Arad with zero consequences.


----------



## bogdymol

Today ciprebbe @ pum uploaded a video regarding the new motorway opening between Arad and the Hungarian border, including the new border crossing. 2 interesting screen shots:

The new border crossing, seen from above:










Arad bypass interchange:










Video:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ The border crossing was not originally planned, right? Google Earth March 2014 imagery shows no right-of-way being acquired / under construction for such a large border plaza.


----------



## haddockman

It was hoped that Romania would have joined Schengen in time. But sadly it didn't.


----------



## medicu' de garda

KaaRoy said:


> Who will sell the Romanian vignette upon entering on this new Szeged - Arad motorway section?
> 
> Anyway, is this taken seriously? Do you people purchase those vignettes in Romania?


You don't really expect us to encourage you to not purchase one for transiting our country, do you? 

Also, times have changes recently, CNADNR has invested in roadside cameras that scan your car and checks that is has a valid vignete. If you happen to meet one, failure to purchase one by the end of the day (the system does unofficially allow for this) results in a ticket being sent home. And these cameras are being instaled in more and more places. Their locations are, AFAIK, undisclosed. So not a very good idea!


LE: still, to answer your question, at the moment, there are still plenty of users that do not have a valid vignete. But their number has been steadilly dropping since these cameras have been instaled. I don't have any official stats to show ATM 

As for buying one, this will be a problem since CNADNR still hasn't started the tender for roadside gas stations for the latest built motorways. They have managed to organise one for temporary mobile stations (like THIS one), but these won't have vignete purchasing capabilities. In conclusion, for a while, there will be no other possibility for buying a vignete other than using the old border facility. Until then, you can use THIS site


----------



## medicu' de garda

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ The border crossing was not originally planned, right? Google Earth March 2014 imagery shows no right-of-way being acquired / under construction for such a large border plaza.


I remember the preliminary designs for this motorway and on them it was clearly stated that there was space to be reserved in the rest areas for border control facilities. You can actually see the large unused space inside those spaces in the photo above (normally these don't exist, all rest areas are as tight as can be). 

Somehow, sometime, they decided to screw it and just build the thing separately. Probably after realising that Schengen was a faraway perspective. Also, I think they decided to move all truck traffic through this border crossing (the old one will be only for cars soon), so a big upscaling was necesary. No designs for this new space have made it into the public space, AFAIK, so this is the first time we all get to see the layout of it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In this March 2014 imagery you can see that earthworks are pretty advanced, but no indication of a large border crossing. Only two small rest areas seems to have been planned at that time (maybe for vignette sales?) on both sides of the border.

On the other hand, the exit to DN7G to Nădlac was also not visible, while opened to traffic only 9 months later.


----------



## x-type

i am also very surprised by the size of that border crossing and expected something more like our Goričan/Letenye very simple thing that can easily be removed and noone will almost notice that there was border crossing.


----------



## haddockman

medicu' de garda said:


> You don't really expect us to encourage you to not purchase one for transiting our country, do you?
> 
> Also, times have changes recently, CNADNR has invested in roadside cameras that scan your car and checks that is has a valid vignete. If you happen to meet one, failure to purchase one by the end of the day (the system does unofficially allow for this) results in a ticket being sent home. And these cameras are being instaled in more and more places. Their locations are, AFAIK, undisclosed. So not a very good idea!
> 
> 
> LE: still, to answer your question, at the moment, there are still plenty of users that do not have a valid vignete. But their number has been steadilly dropping since these cameras have been instaled. I don't have any official stats to show ATM
> 
> As for buying one, this will be a problem since CNADNR still hasn't started the tender for roadside gas stations for the latest built motorways. They have managed to organise one for temporary mobile stations (like THIS one), but these won't have vignete purchasing capabilities. In conclusion, for a while, there will be no other possibility for buying a vignete other than using the old border facility. Until then, you can use THIS site


How can CNADNR look up the plates of non RO vehicles? A complex system of cameras and controls are effective against RO vehicle owners but would mean very little to the foreign vehicles passing thru. 

Do CNADNR have something to do with toll collections for the Giurgiu-Ruse bridge? It is the only manned RO vignette control point I have come across. There must be others?


----------



## KaaRoy

Thanks for all the replies to my vignette question!


----------



## medicu' de garda

haddockman said:


> How can CNADNR look up the plates of non RO vehicles? A complex system of cameras and controls are effective against RO vehicle owners but would mean very little to the foreign vehicles passing thru.


You do realise that being an EU country implies that other EU countries (EEA also?) have acces to vehicle database information in order to sens tickets from one country to another? It's the same way you can get a ticket from Switzerland or Sweden if you cross the speed limit there or any other sanctioned issue caught by camera. Even of the computer system can't decifre a foreign plate, you can be sure there's a human operator there ready to sort things out 



> Do CNADNR have something to do with toll collections for the Giurgiu-Ruse bridge? It is the only manned RO vignette control point I have come across. There must be others?


Yes, bridge tolls at Giurgiu-Ruse, Giurgeni-Vadu Oii and Fetesti-Cernavoda are collected by CNADNR. The last one also has a modern electronic toll recently instaled, so that cars can just pass right through if they have paid the toll at a gas station or by SMS (alsom they are allowed to pay after passing in the first 2 days). If I remeber well, a similar system is due to be instaled at Giurgiu in the future. The vignete control point (?) is manned probably because it also doubles as a border crossing? :troll:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I suppose the system that CNADNR (and NIF in Hungary) use can read whether users have paid the tolls or not, regardless of country of origin. So they can be fined if pulled over. But yes, sending fines to other countries (and get them actually paid) is a whole other story.


----------



## Le Clerk

cinxxx said:


> Romania and Bulgaria should at least make a mini Schengen agreement between them only


I am not sure that would be in line with Schengen requirements proper, go figure - they would probably be a breach of Schengen rules !! But since these requirements have been set aside by the EU members to delay accession for Romania and Bulgaria, then why not ?!


PS: it is off-topic to discuss Schengen here. We will get in with the air borders and probably maritime borders and that's it .


----------



## Theijs

When I drove last weekend on the A1 between Nadlac exit and Pecica, I noticed (Rovignetta) camera's above the highway.


----------



## haddockman

Those cameras are everywhere in Romania.


----------



## Le Clerk

> *EC provides Romania over EUR 9.40 bn for large infrastructure projects*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romanian authorities and European Commission (EC) officials have concluded negotiations on the Large Infrastructure Operational Programme – transport components, environment and energy, so that the document will be officially sent to Brussels on Monday, according to Marius Nica, Minister of European Funds, hotnews.ro informs.
> 
> “This means that starting July, Romania will have EUR 9.41 billion available for transport infrastructure, environment and energy,” Nica said.
> 
> He stated that through the Large Infrastructure Operational Programme, European officials provide approximately EUR 3 billion, including national co-financing and performance reserve, which only partially cover the investment needs of projects in the pipeline. An additional funding will be ensured through the National Programme for Rural Development, infrastructure development measure in rural areas.


 http://www.romaniajournal.ro/ec-provides-romania-over-eur-9-40-bn-for-large-infrastructure-projects/


----------



## LG_

ChrisZwolle said:


> In this March 2014 imagery you can see that earthworks are pretty advanced, but no indication of a large border crossing. Only two small rest areas seems to have been planned at that time (maybe for vignette sales?) on both sides of the border.
> ...


Perhaps this border check point can be easely turned into a proper rest area later, once Romania (and Bulgaria) have entered the shengen area!


----------



## x-type

a bit of Asia in all that:
-this inauguration ceremony with all those people and flags and happiness looks little bit, hm, Northkorean 
-the car pictogram is as interesting as those on Singapore border crossings


----------



## bogdymol

MichiH said:


> Never read about this and it sounds quite weird. When have works been started? How many sections, how long, where?


I don't have the exact figures, but it's only on about 20 km. And it's 2+1 lanes, not 2+2.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Thanks. I also thought about 2+1. 2+2 would be far to much for a temporary solution but 2+1 sounds down-to-earth.


----------



## Somebody902

Yes, it's being enlarged to 2x1 and only on some stretches on the northern side. The southern stretch towards Ramnicu Valcea is not exactly enlargement material.


----------



## Le Clerk

It's 2x2 on some stretches in the north which are now almost completed . They basically doubled the carriageway.

I will post pictures soon.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Never read about this and it sounds quite weird. When have works been started? How many sections, how long, where?


From what I have seen, works started early this year, on a 10 km stretch in between Boita and Lazaret (both in Sibiu county) . And that section is getting another carriageway by expanding the road into the river bed. I read they plan to do that for most of DN 7 on the Olt valley.

If they manage to do that at the current pace, it will be an interesting road able to cope with existing traffic. I wonder whether that will impact the proposed motorway on Sibiu-Pitesti which is no 1 priority for the coming motorway projects.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Ok. Waiting for your pics and I'll make a little trip there when I'm in Sibiu next time.


----------



## MichiH

pasadia said:


> Depends on what you consider to be U/C. Some might say that preliminary works (archaeology, demining, seting up head-quarters, designing, etc...) are to be consider, other might say that real construction starts only when excavation starts.
> 
> Rumors say that A10, lot 1 and 2 needed some environmental agreement renewed, and that paper work was finished this week.





MichiH said:


> ^^ That's why I wrote I have to see it in person .
> I'll probably be just 2km away from lot 1 in late June. So why not to check how it looks like .


I couldn't see any (road) construction works b/n Sebes and Alba Iulia South one week ago. Just railway construction works. I was too lazy and too tired to drive further north but a colleague told me that there are road constuction works b/n Teius and Alba Iulia. I didn't ask for detail.


----------



## Le Clerk

I found some old pictures (from 24 May), but relevant for the type of works there, from another Romanian infrastructure forum *peundemerg.ro*. Pictures are from Lazaret-Boita section (10 km) of DN7.

As you can see, on certain sections - on all from my observations - the extensions are enough for 2x2 road. Currently, most works are over and opening is close - possibly August. 


















































































DN7 goes through many villages, so it will probably not be possible to operate such extensions accross the entire Olt Valley - though I hope they should build some real by-passes for those villages.


----------



## haddockman

That road looks like hell to drive.

I used to always complain about the DN6 but that is way worse.


----------



## Le Clerk

Same section @ today pictures - same forum:




























FLOSPY @ imgur


OK. I'll make a movie. :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ You might want to resize those. They are nearly 4000px wide.


----------



## pasadia

marius_ar said:


> M43 de la Mako la Nadlac:





marius_ar said:


> Autostrada A1, de la Nadlac la Arad:


@ LeClerk: way too optimistic again. It's 2+1, it's for a really short distance, and I'm pretty sure it won't be over this year.


----------



## Le Clerk

I already did that . :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

pasadia said:


> @ LeClerk: way too optimistic again. It's 2+1, it's for a really short distance, and I'm pretty sure it won't be over this year.


^^^^

That was my non-pro prognosis. 

BTW. Asphalt there already. :cheers:



Le Clerk said:


> Same section @ today pictures - same forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLOSPY @ imgur
> 
> 
> OK. I'll make a movie. :cheers:


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> Asphalt there already.


So the pictures posted today are outdated?


----------



## winnipeg

Le Clerk said:


> I found some old pictures (from 24 May), but relevant for the type of works there, from another Romanian infrastructure forum *peundemerg.ro*. Pictures are from Lazaret-Boita section (10 km) of DN7.


Very very interesting!! :yes:

If romanian autorities want to stop people from dying on the road, these 2x1 portions on big roads (like we can find on many other countries) are a great way to make the road safer... :yes:


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> So the pictures posted today are outdated?


Those were dated 24 May in the link.


----------



## Le Clerk

By my calculations, with last Saturday opening, Romania topped 700 km of motorway, and now has 713 km of motorways. 

They should also open this year Lugoj-Deva sections of A1 (lots 2 and 4) which means approx 50 km in total.

Next year are due Lugoj-Deva lot 3 (22 km), Sebes-Turda (70 km), and possibly some sections on A3 (on Gilau-Nadasel - 9 km), which means Romania should top 800 km, or even 850. 
Chances are we hit 1000 km by 2018 (with a bit of luck in 2017) with the works on completion of Transilvania motorway from Oradea to Tg Mures and hopefully Bacau by-pass.


----------



## Le Clerk

I managed to take some pictures this morning. This is the section between Boita and Lazaret. 


This is the wall they built to extend the road. It is approximately 3 m high. 



















Asphalt here.






























Notice how this section is 2x2: the truck is passing by me on the first new lane, and I am driving on the second new lane. On the right is the old 1x1 road.


----------



## Le Clerk

And this is beween Lazaret and Caineni where it appears they started similar works:


----------



## Le Clerk

One more thing. My feeling is that they are preparing DN7 between Boita and Racovita (37 km) to take over traffic from the first and easier sections of Sibiu-Pitesti motorway due to start next year or even this year if there are no court disputes for the tender works: Sibiu-Boita and Pitesti-Curtea de Arges-Racovita, including traffic from the construction vehicles. The current project of expansion works is in between Boita and Cainenii Mari (19 km). So there's about 18 km left of more works to start. 

Boita-Racovita section of motorway will be the most challenging as it goes through the narrow Olt valley in parallel with this section under upgrade. So it will probably be opened last and in the meanwhile this road will take over the motorway traffic coming from Sibiu and Pitesti. Exciting times and pictures are coming for the following years ! :banana:


----------



## cylens

did somebody know how many km are between Szeged and Timisoara on motorway? I'll already look with Google maps but it's not updated yet, same thing with Here maps...


----------



## Le Clerk

I am on A2 motorway on the way to the Black Șea coast and there are Slovak, Austrian, GB, Polish, EST, and FR number plates. Probably going to the șea as myself.


----------



## winnipeg

cylens said:


> did somebody know how many km are between Szeged and Timisoara on motorway? I'll already look with Google maps but it's not updated yet, same thing with Here maps...


Just check http://www.openstreetmap.org/ the peoples are always doing a better job than these gigantic companies! 

128km : http://www.openstreetmap.org/direct....2952,20.1788#map=11/46.1756/20.4627&layers=C :yes:


----------



## kostas97

So, construction of the Pitesti-Sibiu part is going to commence normally, right?


----------



## pasadia

cylens said:


> did somebody know how many km are between Szeged and Timisoara on motorway? I'll already look with Google maps but it's not updated yet, same thing with Here maps...


According to WAZE, there are 141 kilometers from M5/M43 I/C untill Giarmata I/C near Timisoara.


----------



## Le Clerk

kostas97 said:


> So, construction of the Pitesti-Sibiu part is going to commence normally, right?


What do you mean? Construction will start for most parts if not all next year. Nobody knows when it will be ready, but probably the sections Sibiu-Boita and Pitesti-Racovita will be ready by 2018.


----------



## cricric

Le Clerk said:


> By my calculations, with last Saturday opening, Romania topped 700 km of motorway, and now has 713 km of motorways.
> 
> They should also open this year Lugoj-Deva sections of A1 (lots 2 and 4) which means approx 50 km in total.
> 
> Next year are due Lugoj-Deva lot 3 (22 km), Sebes-Turda (70 km), and possibly some sections on A3 (on Gilau-Nadasel - 9 km), which means Romania should top 800 km, or even 850.
> Chances are we hit 1000 km by 2018 (with a bit of luck in 2017) with the works on completion of Transilvania motorway from Oradea to Tg Mures and hopefully Bacau by-pass.


BS BS BS


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> What do you mean? Construction will start for most parts if not all next year. Nobody knows when it will be ready, but probably the sections Sibiu-Boita and Pitesti-Racovita will be ready by 2018.


==>

Construction works of most sections are announced to be started next year. Nobody knows when the entire motorway will be completed but the sections Sibiu-Boita and Racoviata-Pitesti could be completed by 2018 in best case.

--------------------

Where does Sibiu-Boita section end, north or south of Boita? (with or w/o Olt bridges; see map)


----------



## Le Clerk

cricric said:


> BS BS BS




Someone who has the arguments coming.


----------



## cinxxx

https://www.waze.com/de/livemap?zoo...rom_lon=21.23&to_lat=46.31066&to_lon=20.04086


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> ==>
> 
> Construction works of most sections are announced to be started next year. Noboday knows when the entire motorway will be completed but the sections Sibiu-Boita and Racoviata-Pitesti could be completed by 2018 in best case.


In a pessimistic scenario. The standard works schedule for all Sibiu-Pitesti lots is 3 years. But I would say the Boita-Racovita section may take more than that. Or not.



> --------------------
> 
> Where does Sibiu-Boita section end, north or south of Boita? (with or w/o Olt bridges; see map)


My understanding is it will end at Vestem, where the future connection with the Sibiu-Brasov motorway will be located.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> My understanding is it will end at Vestem, where the future connection with the Sibiu-Brasov motorway will be located.


Ok but why do you call Sibiu-Vestem section Sibiu-Boita section?

In addition, I don't think that opening just Sibiu-Vestem section would help anyone except the westernmost section of Sibiu-Brasov motorway (or expressway) would be opened at the same time.

I think mimimum a Talmaciu bypass must be built. That means, a temporary A1 motorway end at the future Talmaciu i/c is also not a noticible improvement because only the roundabout at DN1/DN7 junction would be bypassed for DN7 traffic but DN1 traffic to Brasov would still leave A1 at Sibiu-South (which is no problem at all because there's already a Vestem bypass). But DN7 traffic would still drive through Talmaciu. It even had to turn left in Talmaciu to reach the future i/c which is worse than the status quo.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Ok but why do you call Sibiu-Vestem section Sibiu-Boita section?


Because that's how I read it referred to by the ministry, while according to initial plans the first lot was Sibiu-Vestem. It is possible that there are some changes to the lots through the new SF. But we shall see. 

Your suggestion for a by-pass for Talmaciu makes a lot of sense


----------



## kostas97

Le Clerk said:


> What do you mean? Construction will start for most parts if not all next year. Nobody knows when it will be ready, but probably the sections Sibiu-Boita and Pitesti-Racovita will be ready by 2018.


According to Wikipedia, there was a possibility that this part was going to be substituted by the A3 and the A10, so I thought that there was a problem with that part......but as it seems, things are going to be OK with it
Oh, btw how many kms are these two parts?


----------



## Robertkc

KaaRoy said:


> Who will sell the Romanian vignette upon entering on this new Szeged - Arad motorway section?
> 
> Anyway, is this taken seriously? Do you people purchase those vignettes in Romania?


The Serbian-Romanian border at Moravita/Vatin (on the road between Timisoara and Vrsac) which I have crossed at least 100 times will occasionally ask for the vignette (around 5% of the time, but this is increasing over the years). I have yearly vignettes for all 3 of my cars. It's €28 for a year which is tremendous value so anyone trying to cut that corner deserves whatever sanction the officlals hand down (In my opinion anyhow).


----------



## winnipeg

Robertkc said:


> The Serbian-Romanian border at Moravita/Vlatin (on the road between Timisoara and Vrsac) which I have crossed at least 100 times will occasionally ask for the vignette (around 5% of the time, but this is increasing over the years). I have yearly vignettes for all 3 of my cars. It's €28 for a year which is tremendous value so anyone trying to cut that corner deserves whatever sanction the officlals hand down (In my opinion anyhow).


Yes 28€ is cheap.... unless you are considering the quality of many romanians roads behind this in comparison with others Europeans countries... hno:


----------



## Robertkc

haddockman said:


> That road looks like hell to drive.
> 
> I used to always complain about the DN6 but that is way worse.


 Now that is the understatement of the century. Drove it for the first time 3 weeks ago southbound from Sibiu to Bucharest and was stunned at the amount of trucks, traffic, illegal overtaking, near death experiences... I can only imagine what the accident rate is like on that section. Must be in the top tier in the whole of Europe.


----------



## Le Clerk

kostas97 said:


> According to Wikipedia, there was a possibility that this part was going to be substituted by the A3 and the A10, so I thought that there was a problem with that part......but as it seems, things are going to be OK with it
> Oh, btw how many kms are these two parts?


Sibiu-Pitesti is now No 1 priority in the masterplan which has just been approved by the EC. As to the lenght of lots, that is still unkown until we see the FS. But approximately, they should have between 70 and 80 km altogether.


----------



## pasadia

Le Clerk said:


> By my calculations, with last Saturday opening, Romania topped 700 km of motorway, and now has 713 km of motorways.


Funny that no one gives a precise figure for that. Anyway, let's mention the 1,8km long A11 (northern end of Arad by-pass). :banana:



> They should also open this year Lugoj-Deva sections of A1 (lots 2 and 4) which means approx 50 km in total.


No, no, no. The section that they should open is Timisoara - Lugoj. And, maybe, but that's a BIG maybe, the section between Dumbrava and Margina. 

And that's it. Lot 4 of Lugoj - Deva won't be opened as they don't have the final solution around Soimus and the works haven't started between Bejan and Soimus. 
And of course, there won't be any other opening as all the others works sites are pretty much in a stand still situation (Gilau - Nadaselu because of the lask of agreement for cutiind down the forest, Sebes - Turda, lot 4, becuase of delaying the enviromental agreement or Bucuresti - Bucuresti by-pass, delayed after cancellation of contract)



> Next year are due Lugoj-Deva lot 3 (22 km), Sebes-Turda (70 km), and possibly some sections on A3 (on Gilau-Nadasel - 9 km), which means Romania should top 800 km, or even 850.
> Chances are we hit 1000 km by 2018 (with a bit of luck in 2017) with the works on completion of Transilvania motorway from Oradea to Tg Mures and hopefully Bacau by-pass.


Oradea - Targu Mures won't hapen as the financing for Surplacu - Mihaesti is not available.


----------



## cinxxx




----------



## kostas97

Le Clerk said:


> Sibiu-Pitesti is now No 1 priority in the masterplan which has just been approved by the EC. As to the lenght of lots, that is still unkown until we see the FS. But approximately, they should have between 70 and 80 km altogether.


Very well, thank you


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> I always wonder why don't they just build with budget money the critical section Comarnic-Busteni at motorway level (which admitedly may be the most difficult) but which would not cost more than Basarab Overpass in Bucharest. It'd be probably mostly tunnels, the updated FS is available, so they only need to allocate some EUR 150 m and contract a good tunnel builder. Building that section could leave the rest of the motorway to Brasov for later on as the worst traffic would be served.



* My bright ideas have been listed to  !! CNADNR has published a tender for works on Comarnic-Brasov motorway. *:banana::banana:

Lots opened to tender for works:
*Predeal-Cristian: 6.3 km
Comarnic by-pass: 4 km*

That'd be approx 20% of the lenght of the motorway section between Comarnic-Brasov.

Estimated total cost ~ EUR 90 m (it is expected the actual price to be substantially lower after the tender)
*Source of funds: state budget*

http://www.digi24.ro/Stiri/Digi24/A...licitatie+pentru+autostrada+Comarnic+-+Brasov



> Design and execution of the Bucharest - Brasov Motorway, Comarnic Brasov Section
> 
> *Batch 1: Comarnic - Predeal, km 111+300 - km 115+300;
> Batch 2: Predeal - Cristian, km 162+300 - km 168+600 and connecting road*


http://www.cnadnr.ro/proiect_pcd.php?id=845

More info from the tender book:
Projected speed: 120 km/h
Profile: 2x2
Carriageway width: 26 m


----------



## Le Clerk

So it seems motorway construction in Romania will move from building motorways in the plains or hilly region to the exciting phase of works in the mountains for A1 (Sibiu-Pitesti) and A3 (Comarnic-Brasov). kay:


----------



## pasadia

Le Clerk said:


> Lots opened to tender for works:
> *Predeal-Cristian: 6.3 km
> *


No, it is not Predeal - Cristian, it's Rasnov - Cristian. From here towards north, all the way till here + the connection road towards Brasov (North-east) that will be build until DN73, not until DN73B.


----------



## kostas97

Le Clerk said:


> So it seems motorway construction in Romania will move from building motorways in the plains or hilly region to the exciting phase of works in the mountains for A1 (Sibiu-Pitesti) and A3 (Comarnic-Brasov). kay:


Well, it was about time that this would happen, not only plain areas should have motorways.
Oh, by the way, I've seen about a motorway to Iasi and Moldova, (the A8).....how about it?


----------



## Le Clerk

pasadia said:


> No, it is not Predeal - Cristian, it's Rasnov - Cristian. From here towards north, all the way till here + the connection road towards Brasov (North-east) that will be build until DN73, not until DN73B.


I quoted the tender release. Now I see the exact subsections. :cheers:

So, it's basically Comarnic + Rasnov + Cristian by passes. They probably thought there's not enough room to build road by-passes and then motorway by-passes, and so jumped to motorway by-passes only.

Here are the motorway in red and the tendered sections in orange:


----------



## Le Clerk

kostas97 said:


> Well, it was about time that this would happen, not only plain areas should have motorways.


It'll be a bit of Alps' impression of spectacular motorways in the mountains. 



> Oh, by the way, I've seen about a motorway to Iasi and Moldova, (the A8).....how about it?


That will be after 2020. It's the most complex and expensive mountain motorway crossing of the 3 proposed.


----------



## Le Clerk

> OMV Petrom to open mobile gas stations on 5 highway sections
> BY NINEOCLOCK • JULY 16, 2015
> 
> 
> The National Highway Company (CNADNR) and OMV Petrom Marketing signed on Wednesday the contract for the setting up of mobile gas stations on five highway sections.
> 
> According to a CNADNR communiqué, the five highway sections are: Section 1, A1 Highway, Nadlac-Arad; Section 4, A1 Highway, Lugoj-Deva; Section 6, A1 Highway, Orastie-Sibiu; Section 8, A1 Highway, Orastie-Sibiu and Section 9, A2 Highway, Medgidia-Constanta.
> 
> CNADNR launched a public tender for the contract on May 15.
> 
> “With the signing of this contract, but also of those to follow, I consider we took a step forward in ensuring necessary services, such as fuel supply through mobile gas stations and the sale of food and non-food products, for all those using the highways. In this way, we will ensure modern, civilized, but also safe conditions for all those using the highways. I want to point out that the deadline for the completion of the works is October 2015,” CNADNR Director Narcis Stefan Neaga stated.


http://www.nineoclock.ro/omv-petrom-to-open-mobile-gas-stations-on-5-highway-sections/


----------



## kostas97

Le Clerk said:


> It'll be a bit of Alps' impression of spectacular motorways in the mountains


Yes, its probably going to be a lookalike of the Alps motorways but in eastern Europe


----------



## kostas97

Le Clerk said:


> That will be after 2020. It's the most complex and expensive mountain motorway crossing of the 3 proposed.


Oh, this is quite a lot of time.....
And now that I mentioned, is anything going on with the A6 and the Fagaras-Sibiu motorways?
I've seen about the later in osm and I wanted to ask.....


----------



## MichiH

^^ A6: no, A13: FS


----------



## cricric

kostas97 said:


> Oh, this is quite a lot of time.....
> And now that I mentioned, is anything going on with the A6 and the Fagaras-Sibiu motorways?
> I've seen about the later in osm and I wanted to ask.....


FS ongoing


----------



## Le Clerk

About A6. If the Gov decided that  the concessions failed they will build Comarnic-Brasov with government money and much cheaper (because I made that suggestion - see above), I wonder whether I should be also making the suggestion that they should build A6 on government money. Especially that there is now taxes paid in excess of budgetary prognosis (about EUR 1 B in H1 2015, due to VAT reduction for foodstuff from 24% to 9%). 

Coming back to A3, I would like to see a tender for the Sinaia by-pass which = a long 3 km duble tunnel basically. That would solve the Comarnic-Brasov traffic for a while, and they could move to A6.


----------



## kostas97

Le Clerk said:


> About A6. If the Gov decided that  the concessions failed they will build Comarnic-Brasov with government money and much cheaper (because I made that suggestion - see above), I wonder whether I should be also making the suggestion that they should build A6 on government money. Especially that there is now taxes paid in excess of budgetary prognosis (about EUR 1 B in H1 2015, due to VAT reduction for foodstuff from 24% to 9%).
> 
> Coming back to A3, I would like to see a tender for the Sinaia by-pass which = a long 3 km duble tunnel basically. That would solve the Comarnic-Brasov traffic for a while, and they could move to A6.


Well, both motorways are difficult to build even if they are vital for the country that's the conclusion
How much do they cost btw?


----------



## Le Clerk

A6 and Comarnic-Brasov? 


Comarnic-Brasov is estimated at 1.3 B . 

A6 is more expensive, and we do not have an estimation yet, because there is no FS. At 260 km in lenght, we could calculate at an average EUR 8-15 m / km at Romanian cost standards in hilly/mountain regions (for ex, double tunnels are standardized at EUR 20 m / km). That leads us to about EUR 2.5 B. I do not think works will start before 2020, even it is in TEN-T Core. It is not even among top priorities of the masterplan.

There is also A12 (Craiova-Pitesti), which should be built by 2020 - this is a commitment taken to Ford plant . Since Pitesti-Sibiu needs to be completed cca 2020, a motorway from Pitesti to Craiova would help Ford plant to take its production into the EU, especially since there are plans to add moremodels in production in 2017.


----------



## pasadia

Well, no, I must say, once again, that I disagree with LeClerk: 

- on A3 we don't need first Sinaia by-pass but Busteni by-pass. After that will be time for Sinaia by-pass and conection between Predeal and Comarnic. And, at the end, Rasnov - Predeal. This is the right order, if they want to make it in little baby steps.

- A6 (Lugoj - Craiova), just as A8 (Targu Mures - Iasi) or A13 (Brasov - Bacau) should be done initially just as half-profile or 2+1 alternatively. Traffic is not that huge and I rather have more safe 2+1 roads that just a few kilometres of highway. 

At before any of that, our government should have realised that A0 is the main priority. It's a pitty that A0 doesn't get the right attention and public opinion seems to just desire a upgrade for DNCB to a really messsy design.


----------



## MichiH

pasadia said:


> - A6 (Lugoj - Craiova), just as A8 (Targu Mures - Iasi) or A13 (Brasov - Bacau) should be done initially just as half-profile or 2+1 alternatively. Traffic is not that huge and I rather have more safe 2+1 roads that just a few kilometres of highway.


I think, half-profile does not save much money. Maximum 30%. But adding the 2nd lane (10..20 years later) would cost much more (price increase and difficulties because the other c/w would be in service).

In addition, I think 2+1 should be used for widening of existing roads or if it is not planned to add a 2nd c/w later on, that means no space reservation, wider overpasses etc.



pasadia said:


> At before any of that, our government should have realised that A0 is the main priority. It's a pitty that A0 doesn't get the right attention and public opinion seems to just desire a upgrade for DNCB to a really messsy design.


Agree.


----------



## kostas97

-So, its going to be a long time to finally see the A6 finish at the New Europe Bridge
-The A0 is the Autostrada Centura Bucuresti, right?
Having in mind that this motorway, if fully constructed, will connect 3 motorways, something that will help decongestion of the CB and the city of Bucharest, so its true that it should be a priority


----------



## Le Clerk

seszele said:


> I am aware there's a lot of jokes about Moldovians in Romania, but indeed sooo many fools out there?
> 
> :troll:
> 
> Seriously thou, in my opinion as a traveller to Romania - Sibiu-Pitesti must be finished asap same with Bors-Cluj, so the Germonies may pour freely into Romania's economy with a great benefit to the country hopefully.


Sibiu-Pitesti is priority 0 for the coming years, and will probably be built by 2020. This was mentioned a few times here. 



> Connecting Moldova is important as well, also due to country of Moldova possible merge with Romania and EU. But from my experience express way all along would be sufficient there.
> Only wondering why to build Tg. Neamt-Iasi as a full motorway, if they're both connected thru expressway to Bucarest and rest of the country anyway?
> Unless there are any plans for connecting Tg. Neamt with Cluj or Tg. Mures


That's the point, isn't it? To connect NE NUTS2 region with the European markets. That is why that motorway section in in TEN-T core - because it is not a joke. It is important to connect it to Bucharest, and also to western European markets. An expressway would not be much cheaper than a motorway.


----------



## seszele

^^ Thanks , now it all makes sense to me finally


----------



## seszele

pasadia said:


> There are plans to conect Tg Neamt with Tg. Mures (and beyond that towards Cluj and Oradea - Bors - Hungary) with a highway - A8 named.
> 
> But they intend to build first the section from Iasi towards west (up until Pacani or Tagu Neamt), since that road is quite congested.
> 
> Targu Mures - Targu Neamt is planned beyond 2020 (2022), and I will be glad is it will be half-profile first. Full highway I don't think will be needed before 2040.
> 
> But, as I said before: a connection through western Ukraine towards Lvov and Krakow will do exactly the same thing and probably there will be a time when Roumania and Poland will start developing that.


Taking into account the dates you just mentioned, we may assume it would be alternative worth considering at least, especially it is renewing once vivid route that used to be also a shortest one at times Poland and Romania shared a border ( Zaleszczyki road was the one Polish government and part of our troops were evacuated in September 1939).

But having in mind actual politics and economics in Ukraine it will take next 20 years from now, if situation will start improving tomorrow. But so in case of Moldavian-Romanian Reunion, perspective for both might be quite in tact and paralel.


Anyway being from Krakow, having family in Lwów and travelling to Romania several times before and soon again I may only dream to use such a superb direct option :cheers:


----------



## Theijs

seszele said:


> Anyway being from Krakow, having family in Lwów and travelling to Romania several times before and soon again I may only dream to use such a superb direct option :cheers:


In the Ukrainian road forum at least an improvement of the Lwów-Ivano Frankivsk (Stanislav) section was posted. No clue what are the plans from there further south...


----------



## Samply

I don't think Pitesti-Sibiu is a good idea. I agree that Bucharest needs a motorway connection to Western Europe, so for that I would build A6 via Slatina, DTS, Lugoj, with expressway connections to Pitesti, Craiova and Calafat. This route would also be the beginning of a better connection to Belgrade.
A3 is also needed, as the mountain section between Sinaia and Predeal is overcrowded, and can draw a lot more tourists than any section between Pitesti and Sibiu, and also to create a good connection between Bucharest and Ploiesti, Brasov, Targu Mures, Cluj and then finally to Oradea and eventually Hungary.
Once reached Sibiu the A1 should then go towards Fagaras and connect to the A3. 
The A3 would also be useful as a starting point for improved connections to the northern and eastern parts of Romania.
I really hope the Romanian governments plans of building Comarnic-Brasov will be at the expense of Pitesti-Sibiu.


----------



## Le Clerk

seszele said:


> Taking into account the dates you just mentioned, we may assume it would be alternative worth considering at least, especially it is renewing once vivid route that used to be also a shortest one at times Poland and Romania shared a border ( Zaleszczyki road was the one Polish government and part of our troops were evacuated in September 1939).
> 
> But having in mind actual politics and economics in Ukraine it will take next 20 years from now, if situation will start improving tomorrow. But so in case of Moldavian-Romanian Reunion, perspective for both might be quite in tact and paralel.
> 
> 
> Anyway being from Krakow, having family in Lwów and travelling to Romania several times before and soon again I may only dream to use such a superb direct option :cheers:


Iasi is second city in Romania in terms of population after Bucharest. It is also a very strong university city. It needs connection to the European network of motorways, and the shortest is through Tg Mures, which connects Iasi both to A1 and A3.

On the other hand, Romania is Moldova's gate to Europe, including economically, and in terms of EU integration. Moldova's trade with Europe is made through Romania. Taking into account that lately, for various reasons, most of the trade is made with the EU, and Romania especially (in 2014 Romania alone was the biggest trade partner, for Moldova, bigger than all CIS countries together, Russia included), then a motorway connecting Chisinau, and Iasi makes even a bigger sense. There is actually a lobby for this motorway in Moldova, because it is pretty clear for them that their economic and political welfare lies in the EU and in Romania. If they will get in the EU alone (never) or through accession to Romania as DDR entered the EU through FRG without the accession process (most probably, as they are already internalizing EU standards and legislation by copy-pasting Romanian laws and institutions), it is another matter. But in both cases, a motorway Iasi-Tg Mures is needed. Romania is already building energy infrastructure connecting Moldova to the EU, so a motorway is only logical.


----------



## Le Clerk

Samply said:


> I don't think Pitesti-Sibiu is a good idea. I agree that Bucharest needs a motorway connection to Western Europe, so for that I would build A6 via Slatina, DTS, Lugoj, with expressway connections to Pitesti, Craiova and Calafat. This route would also be the beginning of a better connection to Belgrade.
> A3 is also needed, as the mountain section between Sinaia and Predeal is overcrowded, and can draw a lot more tourists than any section between Pitesti and Sibiu, and also to create a good connection between Bucharest and Ploiesti, Brasov, Targu Mures, Cluj and then finally to Oradea and eventually Hungary.
> Once reached Sibiu the A1 should then go towards Fagaras and connect to the A3.
> The A3 would also be useful as a starting point for improved connections to the northern and eastern parts of Romania.
> I really hope the Romanian governments plans of building Comarnic-Brasov will be at the expense of Pitesti-Sibiu.



Let's not get into this again. This discussion is at least 2 years old in Romania, and we got passed it. Comarnic-Brasov will not get built at the expense of Sibiu-Pitesti, which benefits from EU funds and is required by the EU. Pitesti-Sibiu will get built by 2020, and most probably we'll see the sections at both ends in works next year - same as Comarnic-Brasov at its extreme ends. Ideally, both Comarnic-Brasov and Sibiu-Pitesti will be completed by 2020, but I would say Sibiu-Pitesti has better chances, because it has the financing available, even though it is double the lenght of Comarnic-Brasov. 

Comarnic-Brasov is exclusively an internal use motorway and a connection between Bucharest and Brasov and further to Cluj. It will make the backbone of the most developed cities in Romania: Bucharest-Brasov-Cluj. 

Sibiu-Pitesti is a mixed internal and international use motorway. It is also the most truck crowded section of road in Romania.

A6 is important but not as important as Sibiu-Pitesti or Comarnic-Brasov or even Ungheni-Iasi-Tg Neamt, and that is why it has been downgraded in the masterplan and will probably be built after 2020. This is also because A6 competes with A1 for traffic, and because there's not enough money to take up all these new routes.


----------



## cinxxx

Isn't A6 Lugoj - Calafat also on EU corridor and 85% financed from EU?


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes it is. Both A6 and A8 are. But A6 has been downgraded well below A8 in the masterplan as a secondary priority. Mostly because it doubles A1. And because Craiova-Pitesti is planned by 2020, which is also TENT.

^^











Lugoj-Drobeta-Craiova appear as expressways but they have a low ranking.


----------



## seszele

Theijs said:


> In the Ukrainian road forum at least an improvement of the Lwów-Ivano Frankivsk (Stanislav) section was posted. No clue what are the plans from there further south...



I took this route once already and besides tourism there is no reason to choose this option now. Custom clearance consumes far to much time and you need to take it twice. Combined 5 hours in my case. Plus the roads are quite slow down from Lwów and Stanisławów ( IFRankowsk). Also Cherniovce- Suceava takes ages.


----------



## seszele

Le Clerk said:


> Iasi is second city in Romania in terms of population after Bucharest. It is also a very strong university city. It needs connection to the European network of motorways, and the shortest is through Tg Mures, which connects Iasi both to A1 and A3.
> 
> On the other hand, Romania is Moldova's gate to Europe, including economically, and in terms of EU integration. Moldova's trade with Europe is made through Romania. Taking into account that lately, for various reasons, most of the trade is made with the EU, and Romania especially (in 2014 Romania alone was the biggest trade partner, for Moldova, bigger than all CIS countries together, Russia included), then a motorway connecting Chisinau, and Iasi makes even a bigger sense. There is actually a lobby for this motorway in Moldova, because it is pretty clear for them that their economic and political welfare lies in the EU and in Romania. If they will get in the EU alone (never) or through accession to Romania as DDR entered the EU through FRG without the accession process (most probably, as they are already internalizing EU standards and legislation by copy-pasting Romanian laws and institutions), it is another matter. But in both cases, a motorway Iasi-Tg Mures is needed. Romania is already building energy infrastructure connecting Moldova to the EU, so a motorway is only logical.



No doubt here. Moldova ( both Romanian and the state) must be connected to EU with most direct access in order to prosper and stick to Western world. Only 2030-35 as a deadline for completion seems so far from now unfortunately


----------



## Le Clerk

Tg Mures-Iasi will be completed by 2025 most probably. It's phased over 2 EU budgetary cycles: Ungheni-Iasi-Tg Neamt by 2020, and Tg Neamt-Tg Mures 2020-2027.


----------



## seszele

Le Clerk said:


> Tg Mures-Iasi will be completed by 2025 most probably. It's phased over 2 EU budgetary cycles: Ungheni-Iasi-Tg Neamt by 2020, and Tg Neamt-Tg Mures 2020-2027.


keep my fingers crossed for that

BTW for the map you posted above; how about corridors to Bulgaria from Craiova and from Constanca respectively. Any plans for those?
Seems like Craiova southbound shall be a nice bypass of problematic route thru Serbia and Macedonia and I think EU pressures for'em, don't they?
It could generate a nice portion of extra income for Romanian authorities because of large amount of cargo traffic heading down to Turkey.
Also routing thru Bucarest will pump a lot of unnecessary transit traffic thru its ringroads (even when upgraded to A or Express in the future).


----------



## Le Clerk

That's the discussion about A6, which is scheduled for the 2020-2027 EU cycle. It's a very expensive route (over EUR 4 B) and it also crosses mountains. 

Once Craiova-Pitesti will be ready (hopefully by 2020), a lot of traffic coming from the Balkans and Asia will take that route, by-passing Bucharest. This is also how A1 becomes a functional alternative to A6.


----------



## BL2

seszele said:


> keep my fingers crossed for that
> 
> BTW for the map you posted above; how about corridors to Bulgaria from Craiova and from Constanca respectively. Any plans for those?
> Seems like Craiova southbound shall be a nice overpass of *problematic route thru Serbia and Macedonia *and I think EU pressures for'em, don't they?
> It could generate a nice portion of extra income for Romanian authorities because of large amount of cargo traffic heading down to Turkey.
> Also routing thru Bucarest will pump a lot of unnecessary transit traffic thru its ringroads (even when upgraded to A or Express in the future).


why problematic?


----------



## seszele

^^
'cause of border crossings only, still outside EU.
Route itself is very smooth thou



Le Clerk said:


> That's the discussion about A6, which is scheduled for the 2020-2027 EU cycle. It's a very expensive route (over EUR 4 B) and it also crosses mountains.
> 
> Once Craiova-Pitesti will be ready (hopefully by 2020), a lot of traffic coming from the Balkans and Asia will take that route, by-passing Bucharest. This is also how A1 becomes a functional alternative to A6.


any clue for Craiova -Bulgarian border part of A6?


----------



## adymartianul

Le Clerk said:


> That's the discussion about A6, which is scheduled for the 2020-2027 EU cycle. It's a very expensive route (over EUR 4 B) and it also crosses mountains.
> 
> Once Craiova-Pitesti will be ready (hopefully by 2020), a lot of traffic coming from the Balkans and Asia will take that route, by-passing Bucharest. This is also how A1 becomes a functional alternative to A6.



Yeah, right. Tomorrow it will cost over EUR 6B. And so on. Do you recognize a pattern?


----------



## BL2

seszele said:


> ^^
> 'cause of border crossings only, still outside EU.
> Route itself is very smooth thou


you have border crossing between BG an RO and Ro and H


----------



## MichiH

adymartianul said:


> Yeah, right. Tomorrow it will cost over EUR 6B. And so on. Do you recognize a pattern?


Exactly. That's why Romania should stop discussing and start building.

It's much better to have one or two motorways/decent transit routs through the mountains by 2025 than status quo.


----------



## Le Clerk

adymartianul said:


> Yeah, right. Tomorrow it will cost over EUR 6B. And so on. Do you recognize a pattern?


No, it will not cost over 6 B. Lugoj-Craiova *expressway* is estimated at ~ EUR 2 B in masterplan. But nowhere you have an estimate of Craiova-Calafat or Drobeta-Calafat *motorway*? connection, and how much that will cost. I agree though that EUR 4 B may in the end come down to EUR 3 B, or even less, even if it will be a full profile motorway probably.


----------



## Le Clerk

seszele said:


> ^^
> 
> any clue for Craiova -Bulgarian border part of A6?


For now, an upgrade to Eurotrans road is planned.


----------



## MichiH

^^^^ @Le Clerk, I think it's cheaper to build a road today than in 2030. Prices will increase, maybe standards will increase,......


----------



## adymartianul

Le Clerk said:


> No, it will not cost over 6 B. Lugoj-Craiova *expressway* is estimated at ~ EUR 2 B in masterplan. But nowhere you have an estimate of Craiova-Calafat or Drobeta-Calafat *motorway*? connection, and how much that will cost. I agree though that EUR 4 B may in the end come down to EUR 3 B, or even less, even if it will be a full profile motorway probably.


It's in the masterplan. 2.4B euro for Lugoj - Craiova and 400mln euro for Craiova - Calafat.


----------



## Le Clerk

I didn't spot Craiova-Calafat în the masterplan. But it still takes us to EUR 3 B over all, which is much more than the entire EU allocation for România for motorways in this financiar cycle. It'd probably conflict with financing for Sibiu-Pitești at that amount.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> ^^^^ @Le Clerk, I think it's cheaper to build a road today than in 2030. Prices will increase, maybe standards will increase,......


Maybe. But A6 is phased after 2020 . Together with Tg Mures-Tg Neamt from A8.


----------



## MichiH

^^ I quote all relevant posts to show what I think 



adymartianul said:


> Yeah, right. Tomorrow it will cost over EUR 6B. And so on. Do you recognize a pattern?





MichiH said:


> Exactly. That's why Romania should stop discussing and start building.
> 
> It's much better to have one or two motorways/decent transit routs through the mountains by 2025 than status quo.





Le Clerk said:


> No, it will not cost over 6 B. Lugoj-Craiova *expressway* is estimated at ~ EUR 2 B in masterplan. But nowhere you have an estimate of Craiova-Calafat or Drobeta-Calafat *motorway*? connection, and how much that will cost. I agree though that EUR 4 B may in the end come down to EUR 3 B, or even less, even if it will be a full profile motorway probably.





MichiH said:


> ^^^^ @Le Clerk, I think it's cheaper to build a road today than in 2030. Prices will increase, maybe standards will increase,......





Le Clerk said:


> Maybe. But A6 is phased after 2020 . Together with Tg Mures-Tg Neamt from A8.


----------



## Samply

Pitesti-Sibiu might be EU financed but the Romanian government has to come up with the money first, and the EU pays back to Romania only when the motorway is completed, correct?


----------



## Le Clerk

That's the case with all EU funded projects. Pitesti-Sibiu is half the price and less than half the lenght of A6.


----------



## Samply

Le Clerk said:


> Let's not get into this again. This discussion is at least 2 years old in Romania, and we got passed it. Comarnic-Brasov will not get built at the expense of Sibiu-Pitesti, which benefits from EU funds and is required by the EU. Pitesti-Sibiu will get built by 2020, and most probably we'll see the sections at both ends in works next year - same as Comarnic-Brasov at its extreme ends. Ideally, both Comarnic-Brasov and Sibiu-Pitesti will be completed by 2020, but I would say Sibiu-Pitesti has better chances, because it has the financing available, even though it is double the lenght of Comarnic-Brasov.
> 
> Comarnic-Brasov is exclusively an internal use motorway and a connection between Bucharest and Brasov and further to Cluj. It will make the backbone of the most developed cities in Romania: Bucharest-Brasov-Cluj.
> 
> Sibiu-Pitesti is a mixed internal and international use motorway. It is also the most truck crowded section of road in Romania.



I'm a bit puzzled by your reply, because in reading it you seem to be making my point, except you seem to think that whatever the EU thinks, your country should blindly follow.
Firstly, how does the EU require that Pitesti-Sibiu be built, is Romania under any obligation to build it? If it doesn't what would the penalty be?

As you seem to agree, Pitesti-Sibiu would be good for the many lorries that cover this section, which basically means that unless you build it 2x3, it will end up being quite unpleasant for anyone else, and probably even dangerous.

You are wrong in stating that Comarnic-Brasov is an exclusively internal use motorway, as this section has the added value for tourism, whilst Pitesti-Sibiu is just a drag. Bucharest already has a motorway taking traffic to the seaside, now she needs a motorway taking her to the mountains. 
I believe you also recognize the importance of the A3, although you seem to forget that it is also an international route as it would reach the Hungarian border after Oradea.

The A6 is the obvious choice for providing Bucharest with the fastest road connection to Western Europe, besides its obvious international importance, it would also allow Romania to show off and bring Western European tourists a lot closer to a beauty spot like portile de fier.

A3 and A6 together can be the backbone for an actual motorway/expressway network in Romania, they both have national, international, commercial and tourist value.

Building Pitesti-Sibiu will drain the state budget for a good 5 years just to build an unattractive stretch of lorries overtaking each other, it will have some commercial international value, but that's it.


----------



## BL2

Samply said:


> Firstly, how does the EU require that Pitesti-Sibiu be built, is Romania under any obligation to build it? If it doesn't what would the penalty be?


Maybe because someone else is financing it?? 
I doubt anyone from EU rich countries would oppose if Romania build its own motorway with their own money wherever they want.


----------



## MichiH

Samply said:


> Firstly, how does the EU require that Pitesti-Sibiu be built, is Romania under any obligation to build it?


Romania made a proposal (project list with priorities), EU accepted it.



Samply said:


> You are wrong in stating that Comarnic-Brasov is an exclusively internal use motorway


? LeClerk always claims Comarnic-Brasov is the most needed road in RO.

I think he called it internal, because it's not TEN Core network that means less EU funding.



Samply said:


> The A6 is the obvious choice for providing Bucharest with the fastest road connection to Western Europe, besides its obvious international importance, it would also *allow Romania to show off *and bring Western European tourists a lot closer to a beauty spot like portile de fier.
> A3 and A6 together can be the backbone for an actual motorway/expressway network in Romania, they both have national, international, commercial and tourist value.


I like the word "show off". That's what happened in RO. That's what you be stopped now!

There were a lot of discussion about priorities. I'm glad RO finally got a "masterplan" and they should implement it now. Building roads is much better than just discussing, changing masterplans, new FS, negotiation with EU about funding, discuss again, change again, FS,...

EU funding is available. RO should has to focus on building roads now! It's required for economy growth and road safety. It's much better to have one or two important route(s) completed instead of discussing which important route is more important than another route - especially the discussion about routes through the mountains. A6+A3 would be a good first step. Yes. A1+A8 would be a good first step. Yes. A6+A13 would be a good first step. Yes. But there is NO adequate road through the mountains at the moment......



Samply said:


> Building Pitesti-Sibiu will drain the state budget for a good 5 years just to build an unattractive stretch of lorries overtaking each other, it will have some commercial international value, but that's it.


A6 costs more than A1.


----------



## Samply

BL2 said:


> Maybe because someone else is financing it??
> I doubt anyone from EU rich countries would oppose if Romania build its own motorway with their own money wherever they want.



That's my point, just because the EU would finance it doesn't mean Romania has to build it. 
Although it is of course a very strong incentive as Romania has limited funds to build the network it would need.


----------



## Samply

MichiH said:


> A6 costs more than A1.



Fine, I understand that, and I expect that will be the reason why Pitesti-Sibiu will be built rather than Comarnic-Brasov. At least you'll have an almost complete motorway connection between the port of Constanta and Western Europe (pending A0).

I agree that Comarnic-Brasov is of the highest priority in Romania, but I find it very hard to believe that it can be built at the same time as Pitesti-Sibiu. 
There's no doubt that rather than talk it's time to continue building and at least complete the A1.

Regarding the showing off, all I mean is that I believe Romania still has a lot of unexpressed potential when it comes to tourism that a better road network could help in increasing.


----------



## Le Clerk

Samply said:


> Fine, I understand that, and I expect that will be the reason why Pitesti-Sibiu will be built rather than Comarnic-Brasov. At least you'll have an almost complete motorway connection between the port of Constanta and Western Europe (pending A0).
> 
> I agree that Comarnic-Brasov is of the highest priority in Romania, but I find it very hard to believe that it can be built at the same time as Pitesti-Sibiu.
> There's no doubt that rather than talk it's time to continue building and at least complete the A1.
> 
> Regarding the showing off, all I mean is that I believe Romania still has a lot of unexpressed potential when it comes to tourism that a better road network could help in increasing.


I think you are confusing A6 with A3.

A3 is being built in parallel with A1. Sibiu-Pitesti will be built in parallel with Comarnic-Brasov.

As for A6, it will be built after 2020. It is too expensive, and runs in parallel with A1. Craiova-Pitesti will also solve the need for A6 (for a while) and will delay probably A0 (after 2018-2020).


----------



## MichiH

Samply said:


> Regarding the showing off, all I mean is that I believe Romania still has a lot of unexpressed potential when it comes to tourism that a better road network could help in increasing.


I talked to a colleague about 6 weeks ago. He had a week off and planned a trip from Stuttgart to Budapest (~900km). He was thinking about driving back through Hungaria and Slovenia but was not sure what to visit there. I told him, that Hungary is mostly flat and Slovenia has high tolls. I recommened that he could drive to Romania, it's not so far away but there are mountains and diversified landscape..... 

He already drove to southern Italy, southern Spain, USA East-West,... with his Chinese wife, so Romania is not so far away........


----------



## čarli1

MichiH said:


> and Slovenia has high tolls.


15€ for a week is high toll? It is high only if you drive throu. If you visit some places (Ljubljana, Bled etc) then is not so expensive. For example in Austria, if you go from Graz to Linz you will pay 13€ just for tunnels...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are two corridors where tourists find themselves an overpriced trip through Slovenia, from Italy to Croatia via Koper and from Austria to Zagreb via Maribor.


----------



## Le Clerk

Samply said:


> Building Pitesti-Sibiu will drain the state budget for a good 5 years just to build an unattractive stretch of lorries overtaking each other, it will have some commercial international value, but that's it.


There's one more important thing to Sibiu-Pitesti, besides catering to the international and (important) national traffic. The industrial role of Sibiu-Pitesti, allowing Dacia (and Ford) to export to western European markets. This is no little matter and should not be discarded, because *Dacia alone puts 2,200 trucks on roads weekly !!* Ford puts less than that, but also adds up.
In addition, building Pitesti-Sibiu will give a boost to the automotive industry in SW Romania, by bringing even more automotive producers there.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Dacia is no.1 and FORD no.3 of Romanian exporters, source.


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes. And there are a lot of automotive companies there.










http://www.capital.ro/top-50-cei-mai-mari-exportatori-ai-romaniei.html


----------



## Theijs

MichiH said:


> I talked to a colleague about 6 weeks ago. (...) I recommened that he could drive to Romania, (...) with his Chinese wife, so Romania is not so far away........


In that case his wife should have EU residence permit or multiple entry visa for Schengen...


----------



## pasadia

Samply said:


> I believe you also recognize the importance of the A3, although you seem to forget that it is also an international route as it would reach the Hungarian border after Oradea.
> 
> The A6 is the obvious choice for providing Bucharest with the fastest road connection to Western Europe, besides its obvious international importance, it would also allow Romania to show off and bring Western European tourists a lot closer to a beauty spot like portile de fier.
> 
> A3 and A6 together can be the backbone for an actual motorway/expressway network in Romania, they both have national, international, commercial and tourist value.
> 
> Building Pitesti-Sibiu will drain the state budget for a good 5 years just to build an unattractive stretch of lorries overtaking each other, it will have some commercial international value, but that's it.


Samply, I completly agree with you. For me, Pitesti - Sibiu is the wrong choice. But amongst roumanian SSC I might be the only one thinking that. At least in writing I was the only one that wrote Pitesti - Sibiu shouldn't be build.

But our government tried too hard to impose a PPP on Comarnic - Brasov (after Bechtel disaster), so now public opinion just hate that section of A3 and would not want to hear anything else but Pitesti - Sibiu. You can't have a debate on this subjet, if you do that you'll became an outcast.


----------



## Ni3lS

Not sure if anyone here can answer my question, but maybe there are some of you that have rented a car in Romania before. I want to rent a car from Bucharest Otopeni Airport and drive it to Bulgaria. Now for many organizations it says whether this is allowed or not, except for the organization that I want to rent it from (Hertz). Does anyone have a clue or a shortcut to find this out quickly? Thanks


----------



## Le Clerk

> ACROSS THE BORDER RENTALS: Only with the prior written agreement of HERTZ.


http://www.hertz.ro/en/generaltermsconditions


----------



## Le Clerk

pasadia said:


> Samply, I completly agree with you. For me, Pitesti - Sibiu is the wrong choice. But amongst roumanian SSC I might be the only one thinking that. At least in writing I was the only one that wrote Pitesti - Sibiu shouldn't be build.
> 
> But our government tried too hard to impose a PPP on Comarnic - Brasov (after Bechtel disaster), so now public opinion just hate that section of A3 and would not want to hear anything else but Pitesti - Sibiu. You can't have a debate on this subjet, if you do that you'll became an outcast.


Still, Comarnic-Brasov does not have EU backing, neither does it have a working financial book for a concession, as we've seen from the 3 failed attempts. We only lost a lot of time both with Sibiu-Pitesti and Comarnic-Brasov, when in fact the government should've done what Michic said: start building Sibiu-Pitesti and Comarnic-Brasov with governmental money in parallel like they are intending now, but 3 years ago !!, and get the money from the EU for the first one. And hopefully we'll have 2 mountain crossings by 2020, and, by acting in in the same manner, another 2 by 2025 (on A6 and A8).

It's also much cheaper (e.g. for Comarnic-Brasov should be 1.3 B tops, instead of EUR 8 B for a 30 years span), thus governmental money is forced int infrastructure instead of stupid incomes for stupid bureaucrats. Also, tolls will be smaller or even they won't be at all on Comarnic-Brasov, which is pretty cool !!


PS: Campina by-pass is in preparation - this leads to A3 section of Comarnic-Brasov.


----------



## Le Clerk

*CNADNR is preparing documents to request money from the EC for the Bucharest ring-road, final north sections between A1-DN7 and A2-DN2*, probably because financing needs to be applied for by the end of this year. Construction should also be completed by the end of this year. 

As for south section of the Bucharest ring, it will be financed by the EU in the next period by 2020. 


A0 will have to wait after 2020.


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> ... And hopefully we'll have 2 mountain crossings by 2020 ...


optimistic approach
lets hope you achieve 50% of that by 2020


----------



## nonstopvn

I cannot insert the photo:








__________________
Ban *hat giong* hoa, hat giong rau qua cac loai tren toan quoc. Hat giong co ti le nay mam cao vi luon duoc kiem nghiem chat che truoc khi phan phoi - DT: 0944.160.811. Ban *hat giong sen mini* - 35.000d/goi 5 hat 5 mau​


----------



## Ni3lS

Le Clerk said:


> http://www.hertz.ro/en/generaltermsconditions


Hmm. How did I read passed this? :lol: Thanks!


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> optimistic approach
> lets hope you achieve 50% of that by 2020


Technically, a 3 year construction deadline is reasonable and probably the approach. For the recent tendered sections on Comarnic-Brasov, the construction term is 2 years. If they start works next year or even în 2017, there is enough time to complete by 2020. But this is in theory because shit can happen of course.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> *Design and execution for the finalization of the Bucharest - Brasov motorway, Section Bucuresti - Ploiesti km 0+000 - km 3+325; Bucharest Ring Road Node km 6+500 and Moara Vlasiei Node km 19+500*
> 
> Deadline for registration of bids is 21/07/2015
> kay:



Bidders and value of bids (including % of the estimate cost - 173 m RON):



> 1. Serenissima Construzioni - Luca Way SRL - 87,8 mil lei (51%)
> 
> 2. Aktor - EuroContruct Trading 98 - 129,2 mil. lei (75%)
> 
> 3. Secol - Acciona Ingenieria - 157,3 mil lei (91%)
> 
> 5. Impresa Pizzarotti - 163,3 mil. lei (94%)
> 
> 6. Max Boegl - Delta ACM - 166,3 mil lei (96%)


----------



## Le Clerk

It seems the EC approved the Romanian infrastructure masterplan, with a bit of amendments. Here's how the motorway to be completed by 2020 look in short, in a very optimistic scenario;



> Motorways:
> 1. Sibiu - Pitesti,
> 2. Comarnic - Brasov,
> 3. Sibiu - Brasov,
> 4. Tg Neamt - Pascani - Iasi,
> 5. Nadaselu - Suplacu de Barcau (Bors si Oradea),
> 6. Pitesti-Craiova
> 7. A0 "half-profile"
> 
> Expressways:
> 1. Bbucharest Ring south
> 2. Ploiesti-Buzau-Foscani-Bacau-Pascani
> 3. A3 - Henri Coanda Airport connection
> 4. Constanta-Tulcea, and Braila Danube bridge



And here's a map of the planning - which misses A0, and Constanta-Tulcea expressway though. 










*Also, a very interesting fact: it was approved an extention of Bucharest-Pitesti motorway from 2x2 to 2x3, due to increased traffic the completion of Sibiu-Pitesti and Pitesti-Craiova will bring. *

More *here*.


----------



## Le Clerk

Speaking of opportuniy costs, a plant is announced in the mountains, where Pitesti-Sibiu motorway will be built. A1 Sibiu-Pitesti will cross by Curtea de Arges.














> *German group receives EUR 8 mln state aid for factory in Romania*
> 
> 
> German group Kärcher will receive a state aid of EUR 8 million for building an appliances factory in Curtea de Arges, 150 km from Bucharest.
> 
> The company announced in June that it will invest over EUR 20 million in a cleaning equipment plant.
> 
> The factory will cover 22,000 sqm and will produce household and professional vacuums, reports local Ziarul Financiar. The investment will create 313 jobs.
> 
> The state aid demand was approved on May 25, so when the company announced its investment in June, it already had the certainty of financing the investment through a state aid.


http://www.romania-insider.com/germ...-mln-state-aid-for-factory-in-romania/153357/


----------



## Le Clerk

A movie that I made today with the 2x2 extension between Boita and Lazaret.


----------



## definitivo

Le Clerk said:


> Speaking of opportuniy costs, a plant is announced in the mountains, where Pitesti-Sibiu motorway will be built. A1 Sibiu-Pitesti will cross by Curtea de Arges.


...logical choice


----------



## ukraroad

Le Clerk said:


> A movie that I made today with the 2x2 extension between Boita and Lazaret.


It looks rather like 2|1 rather than 2|2. Too narrow.


----------



## gogo3o

In Bulgaria, a deputy minister said the EC will not back road infra with EU funds after 2020.
sources: 1, 2, 3

Have you heard sth like this? The development of the motorway systems of countries like Romania and Bulgaria rely too much on these funds.


----------



## Le Clerk

Never heard. It wouldn't make sense to me. I don't think it is possible. There will probably be a scandal in some countries in the region, because the earlier entrants built their infrastructure with EU money as well (Spain or Greece, for example).




ukraroad said:


> It looks rather like 2|1 rather than 2|2. Too narrow.


It's not motorway standard ... it's working as 2x2, but itis possible to be 2|1.


----------



## Samply

Le Clerk said:


> There's one more important thing to Sibiu-Pitesti, besides catering to the international and (important) national traffic. The industrial role of Sibiu-Pitesti, allowing Dacia (and Ford) to export to western European markets. This is no little matter and should not be discarded, because *Dacia alone puts 2,200 trucks on roads weekly !!* Ford puts less than that, but also adds up.
> 
> In addition, building Pitesti-Sibiu will give a boost to the automotive industry in SW Romania, by bringing even more automotive producers there.



So, you agree with me, there will be lots of lorries on Pitesti-Sibiu 
Together with BMW's trying to overtake them at 200+km/h!
The first car wreck is just waiting to happen even before the first meter of that road is built.
As I'm not half as optimistic as you are I don't believe there's a chance we'll see Comarnic-Brasov built so soon, let alone see both motorways completed by 2020! I expect only Pitesti-Sibiu to be built because as you said it's EU funded. I'm waiting for that section to be built (2020 and beyond because shit does happen), then hopefully you have the finances for some other big project.
Essentially, all going well, what you will have from around 2020, is a motorway linking the port of Constanta and Bucharest to Western Europe, the rest IMO, is more dreams than reality.


----------



## Samply

pasadia said:


> Samply, I completly agree with you. For me, Pitesti - Sibiu is the wrong choice. But amongst roumanian SSC I might be the only one thinking that. At least in writing I was the only one that wrote Pitesti - Sibiu shouldn't be build.
> 
> But our government tried too hard to impose a PPP on Comarnic - Brasov (after Bechtel disaster), so now public opinion just hate that section of A3 and would not want to hear anything else but Pitesti - Sibiu. You can't have a debate on this subjet, if you do that you'll became an outcast.



I don't mind being an outcast! 
Well I just gave my opinion and what I thought would be the better solution and why. With Pitesti-Sibiu being the priority I fear that for quite some time Romania will basically have one main motorway connection from Constanta to Nadlac and little else more. 
Romania would need a network, not just the one motorway.
I find it hard to believe that many people in Bucharest would prefer Pitesti-Sibiu to Comarnic-Brasov as so many of them use the Sinaia-Predeal area as their preferred mountain destination.


----------



## Le Clerk

@samply: there are higher chances that Comarnic-Brașov will be built faster. It îs half that long.


----------



## definitivo

...whether there is a concrete plan for Sibiu - Boita ?


----------



## pasadia

Almost 100 pictures in one of the greatest article about our construction works find lately in roumanian press.























































At this stage, moving this kind of electricty poles are one of the main reasons for delays since it's taking to long to get approval from electricty distribution firms and also to get the extra expropiation land needed:



















LE - all pictures are from this project:



MichiH said:


> A1: Dumbrava – Margina 15km (2013 to May 2016) – project – map


Still there are hopes for an unexpected opening late this year. And giving the fact that almost all the works started early this spring, they might be able to do it.


----------



## winnipeg

pasadia said:


> At this stage, moving this kind of electricty poles are one of the main reasons for delays since it's taking to long to get approval from electricty distribution firms and also to get the extra expropiation land needed:


Thanks for your post! 

But why this is causing delay? Those kind of work to do should have been integrated on studies about making this highway and should be integrated into the necessary cost and time to buid it... Or maybe studies wer made badly... hno:


----------



## pasadia

Well, no. This kind of project is design&build, so only in design phase this kind of works are aknowledged. But after that bureacracy is taking over - a different project is presented by contractor to the electricity distribution firm, and after this firm approve there is the husstle with suplimentary expropiation for a different pole location (and this expropiation is done through a governmental decision). And finally, months later, long after design phase is over and almost when construction works are over, they can move this poles.


----------



## winnipeg

I see, thanks for the explanations! :yes:


----------



## Le Clerk

definitivo said:


> ...whether there is a concrete plan for Sibiu - Boita ?



For a similar expansion ? No. It will be either a by-pass or the motorway Sibiu-Pitesti. Latter is more probable.


----------



## Le Clerk

> *CNADNR wants to open another 40 km of motorway*
> BY NINEOCLOCK • JULY 30, 2015 AT 8:46 AM
> 
> 
> At this moment work is being done in Romania on almost 177 kilometres of motorway, and the National Roads and Highway Company (CNADNR) hopes to open to traffic another 40 kilometres of motorway by the end of the year.
> 
> Two weeks ago Romanian and Hungarian authorities attended the opening of the Nadlac II border crossing point. On this occasion, the 40 kilometres of motorway between Arad and Nadlac became operational. Romania and Hungary are now linked by motorway and the Nadlac II border crossing point is among the most modern. Nadlac II has 20 lanes, 10 on each direction, and 10 double booths that will be manned by Romanian and Hungarian border policemen. Four lanes are reserved for auto vehicles and two for lorries, on each direction. A parking lot with 107 parking spaces for lorries is present on the Romanian side of the border. The whole border crossing centre spans 22 hectares on both sides of the border and is fully covered by video surveillance cameras.
> 
> According to CNADNR, if all goes according to plan by the end of the year drivers could use the motorway all the way from Nadlac (at the western border) to Lugoj and beyond, in Timis County. Authorities basically hope to open to traffic Section 2 of the Timisoara-Lugoj motorway, plus the 10 kilometres outside of Lugoj that are ready since 2013 but were left unused since they were not connected, and another 15 kilometres from Section 2 of the Lugoj-Deva motorway. Over 40 kilometres of motorway in total.


http://www.nineoclock.ro/cnadnr-wants-to-open-another-40-km-of-highway/


----------



## rudiwien

Samply said:


> So, you agree with me, there will be lots of lorries on Pitesti-Sibiu
> Together with BMW's trying to overtake them at 200+km/h!
> The first car wreck is just waiting to happen even before the first meter of that road is built.



Well, currently this happens on the national road, so I am pretty convinced it will be much safer on the motorway... But it would be indeed an interesting theory that motorways decrease traffic safety!




Samply said:


> I don't mind being an outcast!
> With Pitesti-Sibiu being the priority I fear that for quite some time Romania will basically have one main motorway connection from Constanta to Nadlac and little else more.
> Romania would need a network, not just the one motorway.
> I find it hard to believe that many people in Bucharest would prefer Pitesti-Sibiu to Comarnic-Brasov as so many of them use the Sinaia-Predeal area as their preferred mountain destination.



I agree, Romania needs a network of motorways. But I don't see that building Sibiu-Pitesti hinders Romania from doing that. The amount of money spend on SiPi is obviously not small, but it won't be enough for more than maybe ~300km of roads in less difficult areas - which wouldn't make up a network yet either..

I think you need to change your focus of thinking - besides supporting people in their leisure, motorways should enable also the economy to have fast and reliable transport routes, as others also mentioned.
Plus, your focus should also not be only on what people in Bucharest want - the country is much more than one city  Yes, it is the biggest and by far most important, and that's why of course it is already the hub of motorways (A1, A2, A3 starting there; yes, it would need a good belt still!). Of course these motorways need to be continued, also the DN1 in Prahova needs to be urgently extended, but that doesn't mean that A1 shouldn't be completed before.
And proposing to build A6 as a replacement for the SiPi section seems just ridiculous. It will for sure be needed on long term, and would be great to have, but you don't even have a feasibility study for it....


----------



## rudiwien

Regarding your statements about EU financing - of course, nobody forces Romania to build any highway. But if Romania wants to draw the funds from the EU cohesion fund, then they need to use them to build infrastructure that is assessed to be of the highest value on a international level, rather than local utility. For that, other funds are available - which have a smaller percentage of costs funded.



Samply said:


> Building Pitesti-Sibiu will drain the state budget for a good 5 years just to build an unattractive stretch of lorries overtaking each other, it will have some commercial international value, but that's it.



For a cohesion funded project, the state still needs to finance a part itself. For Sibiu-Pitesti, that is 15%. Let's just assume that the project will be around 2 billion Euro (though some argue it will be less, anyhow), that would mean around 300 million Euro of costs. How is that draining the state budget for 5 years?

Besides, I think this 15% are anyhow by far offset by the economic benefits from the money, e.g. higher employment rate (less unemployment money), more business for supplying companies, etc.
Thus, in the end, you in fact build that motorway stretch for free, and you don't drain your budget...


----------



## Bzyq_74

Hi.
I'm going to Bulgaria for two weeks and I have a questions:
When they finished repairs of the surface:
1. Boita-Lazaret on DN 7?
2. Bridge at the border crossing (Giurgiu-Ruse)?


----------



## pasadia

1. Boita - Lazaret is not about repairs. They extend the road surface, and as far as I know, there are no delays caused by this works.

2. At Giurgiu - Ruse I've been told that delays in traffic are between 30 minutes and 2 hours. Most severe saturday morning (and generaly in the morning) since many roumanians leave in the morning going directly Ruse - Makaza towards Thassos. 

But I have no idee about a date when they will finish this works. Probably later this autumn.


----------



## Bzyq_74

Thx @pasadia.
I'll be going on sunday afternoon (Romanian drivers return from Thassos) 
I'll choose route to Constanta or Silistra ferry.


----------



## Le Clerk

*CNADNR is tendering fesability studies for A3 (Comarnic-Predeal and Predeal-Cristian).*

6 months for revision of the FS, and 6 months for assistance to CNADNR (presumably for tender book for works). This means they will tender works for the rest of Comarnic-Brasov motorway next year.


----------



## Le Clerk

Opportunity cost hno:



> *Brasov loses to Lausanne hosting of 2020 Winter Youth Olympics*
> 31 Iul 2015, 15:35 • ENGLISH
> 
> 
> Lausanne, the Swiss city where the International Olympic Committee (IOC) is based, was chosen on Friday as the host of the 2020 Winter Youth Olympics, to the detriment of Brasov, the only other candidate city, during the 128th IOC session in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.
> 
> 
> The 2020 Winter Youth Olympics — which feature five winter sports — will be jointly organized together with France's Tuffes a Premanon resort.
> 
> The Swiss city pledged a budget of 42.2 million dollars, with 66pct representing public funds.
> 
> Brasov Mayor George Scripcariu told AGERPRES on Friday that his central Romania city's bid to host the 2020 Winter Youth Olympics has been hampered by the difficulty to provide appropriate transportation to and from Bucharest.
> 
> ''*We were disadvantaged by one thing, the eternal (...) Bucharest-Brasov [transportation] problem. We had proposed as a prospect, by 2020, the motorway and the airport, but those who live elsewhere doubted that the likelihood of advancing these projects was good enough*. As mayor, I regret it, but just like in sports: you win — carry on; you lose — carry on," Scripcariu said. AGERPRES


 http://www.agerpres.ro/sport/2015/0...a-pentru-jo-de-iarna-ale-tineretului-14-06-23


----------



## medicu' de garda

6 months is a very narrow timeframe for a geological study of this magnitude, especially since the new version of the A3 Comarnic-Brasov will very likely include some long tunnels. As the Masterplan now states that the A3 is eligible for some european money, the project will have to be done by european standards, so no long viaducts above the river, no motorway twisting for kilometres on the valley floor from one river bank to another, no forests cut from one end to another with no wildlife corridors. A1 Pitesti-Sibiu originaly required 12 months for the hardest parts and was extended to 17 months. I'll bet you anything that this FS contract will also be prolongued by a similar amount.


Also, I secretly wonder if this contract is a legal backdoor way for CNADNR to obtain the study done by Vinci-Aktor-Strabag, since their version was much more future-proof, high speed, easy maintenance during the winter and eco-friendly. This idea first struck me since CNADNR recently only tendered the sections of the original FS that were unchanged in last-year's concession attempt: Comarnic by-pass (albeit with a temporary improvised ending) and Rasnov-Cristian :hmm:


----------



## winnipeg

Le Clerk said:


> Opportunity cost hno:
> 
> http://www.agerpres.ro/sport/2015/0...a-pentru-jo-de-iarna-ale-tineretului-14-06-23


So sad... hno:


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Opportunity cost hno:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> ''*We were disadvantaged by one thing, the eternal (...) Bucharest-Brasov [transportation] problem. We had proposed as a prospect, by 2020, the motorway and the airport, but those who live elsewhere doubted that the likelihood of advancing these projects was good enough*.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.agerpres.ro/sport/2015/0...a-pentru-jo-de-iarna-ale-tineretului-14-06-23
Click to expand...

The 2015 economic report of the German foreign chamber of commerce was published yesterday. It's only available in German but I think the English version should be available soon (e.g. the 2014 report is available).

Conclusion:



> *Fazit: Unternehmen insgesamt zufrieden*
> Auch wenn zahlreiche deutsche Unternehmen mit einzelnen Standortfaktoren weiterhin unzufrieden sind, würden die meisten Rumänien als Investitionsstandort wieder wählen.
> Gefragt, ob sie sich wieder für eine Investition in Rumänien entscheiden würden, antworteten 90% der befragten Manager mit JA.
> 
> *Conclusion: Companies are satisfied
> *Although many German companies are unsatisfied with some location factors, most would choose Romania as an investment location again.
> When asked if they would choose again for an investment in Romania, 90% of the managers said YES.


But:




> Unzufriedenheit nicht nur seitens deutscher Investoren herrscht vor allem beim Thema Infrastruktur, besonders hinsichtlich der Verkehrsinfrastruktur. Zwar wurden 2014 noch 50 km Autobahn fertig gestellt, aber das ist noch immer viel zu wenig angesichts des *enormen Nachholbedarfs. Rumänien steht mit nunmehr 700 km Autobahn auf einen der letzten Plätze in Europa. Das ist ein bedeutender Standortnachteil*, was auch die Ergebnisse der Umfrage aufzeigen.
> 
> Not only German investors are unsatisfied about the infrastructure, especially with transport infrastructure. 50 km of new motorway have been completed in 2015 but that is still far too little given the *enormous pent-up demand. Romania is still on one of the last positions in Europe with its 700 km motorway network. This is a significant disadvantage* which is also shown by the survey results.





> Besonders im Bereich Verkehrsinfrastruktur hat sich in Rumänien seit der letzten Umfrage so gut wie nichts getan. *So bleibt das Land am Ende der Rangliste unter den MOE-Ländern (Mittel-/Osteuropa)*, unverändert zum Vorjahr. Nur 6% der Befragten sind zufrieden, was die Infrastruktur in Rumänien betrifft, während 48% unzufrieden und 23% sogar sehr unzufrieden sind. Damit bleibt die Meinung der Unternehmen zu diesem Thema unverändert gegenüber der Umfrage 2014, wobei Rumänien seine Attraktivität durch Investitionen in die Infrastruktur, besonders in der Verkehrsinfrastruktur, um einiges steigern könnte.
> 
> Especially the transport infrastructure in Romania has not been changed since the previous survey. *The country remains at the end of the ranking among the CEE countries*(Central and Eastern European), unchanged from last year. Only 6% are satisfied with the Romanian infrastructure, while 48% are unsatisfied and 23% are even very unsatisfied. Thus, the opinion of the company on this issue remains unchanged compared to the 2014 survey. Romania could raise its attractiveness through investment in infrastructure, particularly in transport infrastructure.


The ranking of satisfaction(!!) is shown on page 8.

1. Lithuania
2. Estonia
3. Hungary
4. Poland
5. Croatia
6. Latvia
7. Slovenia
8. Czech Republic
9. Macedonia
10. Slovakia
11. Albania
12. Bulgaria
13. Serbia
14. Kosovo
15. Bosnia-Herzegovina
*16. Romania
*
Other figures about satisfaction:

Business situation of your company: Romania no *6*
Business development 2015 of your branch: Romania no *1*
Suppression of corruption and crime: Romania no *4*
Predictability of legal decisions: Romania no *6*
Payment discipline: Romania no *7*
Labor costs: Romania no *8*
Motivation and productivity of employees: Romania no *7*
Outlook for development of number of employees: Romania no *2*
Flexibility of labor law: Romania no *8*


----------



## Le Clerk

Infrastructure puts us on last spot. hno: And mind you, the current government doesn't put infrastructure among its upcoming priorities ! Because we have elections next year, and so they are preparing to spend the budgetary excess income on populist measures such as VAT reduction and increased salaries for civil servants. 

What's "Business development 2015 of your branch"?


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> What's "Business development 2015 of your branch"?


2014 question (RO on position 7): How will the business situation of your industry develop this year compared to the previous year?

I don't care about details of the survey but Romania is always b/n position 1 and 8. There's only one exception: transport infrastructure; position 16 out of 16 countries.


----------



## Theijs

eucitizen said:


> So the trucks are controlled for illegal immigrants? Because I dont see any other reason to make such a queues. As there is no more custom , so the drivers should be checked only for identity control, at the worst for transport documents of goods.


Yes, there is still customs check for cargo.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> The situation seams to be *equally serios for trucks*.


You're right. Sorry. I didn't know that _Bzyq_74_ is a trucker.



Bzyq_74 said:


> I see the traffic jam *to Romania*.
> Le Clerk - When it was recorded (day and hour)?
> 
> *I'll be there* (border) on Saturday at 2 or 3 pm and I wouldn't like to wait too much time. :/


----------



## Le Clerk

When I posted, I referred to trucks. Then the discussion moved to cars. I kept the topic on trucks. I do not see the debate here. :dunno:

A1 and Nadlac border point is mostly for international traffic. And it's a pity that it is jammed from the start.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> When I posted, I referred to trucks. Then the discussion moved to cars. I kept the topic on trucks. I do not see the debate here. :dunno: A1 and Nadlac border point is mostly for international traffic. And it's a pity that it is jammed from the start.


what maybe contributes to the confusion, some trucks use Nadlac 1 (DN7) others Nadlac 2 (A1).


----------



## medicu' de garda

Wrong, lorries are no longer allowed to use the old border crossing, it's now exclusively for cars and lorries with hazardous materials or plant/animal cargo (which ar enot allowed to use the other crossing).


----------



## Le Clerk

I made a new video about the extension works on DN7 between Boita and Lazaret. It appears asphalt is mostly done and they could open soon on this ~ 7 km stretch. 

About 25 km of overall extensions on this north section of DN7 all the way to Cainenii Mari are planned to be completed in the near future, presumably also in preparation of the Sibiu-Pitesti motorway works.


----------



## Le Clerk

Never posted so far works on the northern Ploiesti tangent roundabout :












AnonimCristiM said:


> Salutare,
> 
> In drum spre Cheia am facut cateva poze la giratoriul suspendat de pe centura de nord a Ploiestiului. Pentru cei care nu-si mai aduc aminte proiectul arhitectural al acestuia, am sa adaug o schita.
> 
> Primele 12 de vineri dupa amiaza pe la ora 17 directia DJ102 -DN 1B (Ploiesti-Cheia), restul pozelor sunt de duminica ora 14 in sens invers (Cheia-Ploiesti) cu o mica deviere pe DJ 102 spre Paulesti cu intoarcere la capatul rampei de urcare pe inel ,spre Ploiesti:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


http://postimg.org/image/5sbejpkp9/


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> I made a new video about the extension works on DN7 between Boita and Lazaret. It appears asphalt is mostly done and they could open soon on this ~ 7 km stretch.


I watched your video but I don't think that it could be opened soon (<= 4 weeks). There's even a bit gap after 15s.



Le Clerk said:


> About 25 km of overall extensions on this north section of DN7 all the way to Cainenii Mari are planned to be completed in the near future, *presumably also in preparation of the Sibiu-Pitesti motorway works*.


What should that mean, you think DN7 is widened to 4 lanes without median and hard shoulders (1x4) instead of building A1 there? :?


----------



## rudiwien

MichiH said:


> What should that mean, you think DN7 is widened to 4 lanes without median and hard shoulders (1x4) instead of building A1 there? :?



As far as I know, the understanding among forum users is that the widening is (at least to some extent) motivated for DN7 to cope with the increased traffic & heavy machinery that will be used for constructing A1 Sibiu-Pitesti.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> I watched your video but I don't think that it could be opened soon (<= 4 weeks). There's even a bit gap after 15s.


It could be opened on sections. I think that's the point of asphalt there. 




> What should that mean, you think DN7 is widened to 4 lanes without median and hard shoulders (1x4) instead of building A1 there? :?


No no . It is an extension of DN7 to cope with the increased traffic brought by the fact that more and more sections of A1 motorway are completed and therefore attract more international traffic. Also, it is meant to cope with the traffic caused by the construction of Sibiu-Pitesti section of A1 motorway - which indeed will cross on the other side of the river of these extension works.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Ok. Thanks. Yes, traffic volumes will raise due to the fact that all other A1 sections will are announced to be completed by 2016/17. In addition, A10 will is announced be completed which will attract E81 route for traffic compared to E60 route (both have almost the same distance b/n Cluj and Bucharest).

But it's strange, does the authority not trust their own schedule to complete A1 Sibiu-Pitesti "soon"? Do they already expect delays?

On the other hand, the current widening works should not cost much. I think it's wise to widen DN7 but they should have done it many years ago .

btw: I think "DN7 widening" is better than "DN7 extension". A1 is currently be extended (new sections are built from scratch).


----------



## rudiwien

MichiH said:


> But it's strange, does the authority not trust their own schedule to complete A1 Sibiu-Pitesti "soon"? Do they already expect delays?
> 
> On the other hand, the current widening works should not cost much. I think it's wise to widen DN7 but they should have done it many years ago .



Well, whatever the plan on paper is by the authorities, it will still be at least 2018 for the sections at the end to be _potentially_ completed; given that the feasibility study is still revisioned, that seems unlikely anyhow, rather 2020 to be expected..

So, for sure it brings benefit for 3-5 years...

Plus, the additional traffic for construction won't be covered for even if the Sibiu-Pitesti section would be opened "soon"


----------



## MichiH

*A7 Bacau bypass*



Le Clerk said:


> Works have started on first stretch of A7 (my avatar), on the Bacau by-pass, a 30 km road with a 16 km motorway section (part of A7).
> 
> Source





nenea_hartia said:


> ^ Nothing has started yet.





Le Clerk said:


> The builder has received the order to start works, more precisely. We'll probably see site organisation in the following month.





Le Clerk said:


> *Astăzi s-a emis ordinul de începere a lucrărilor la centura Bacăului*
> 6 august 2015
> 
> 
> Proiectul șoselei de centură a Bacăului a mai făcut azi un pas, după ce, în urmă cu câteva minute, firma Eko Insaat Ve Tic As a primit ordinul de începere a lucrărilor de la dirigintele de șantier, asocierea de firme Primacons Group SRL – Egnatia Odos SA.
> 
> Documentul poartă data de 6 august 2015 și dă un răgaz de 49 de zile constructorului să se mobilizeze, să organizeze șantierul și să înceapă efectiv lucrările. În acest interval, va avea loc și predarea amplasamentului.
> 
> Astfel, pe 24 septembrie se vor consemna primele lucrări pe teren în cadrul acestei investiții de aproape 90 de milioane de euro.
> 
> Reamintim că, după o procedură de licitație de aproape 2 ani, pe 1 aprilie 2015, s-a semnat festiv contractul de construire a șoselei de centură a municipiului Bacău. Pe rolul Curții Supreme se află o nouă contestație, dar procesul nu poate afecta lucrările.
> 
> Centura Bacăului va avea peste 30 de kilometri și va pleca, pe două axe, una de lângă comuna Nicolae Bălcescu, din apropierea hypermarket-ului Metro, spre Est și va duce până aproape de satul Bogdan Vodă, din comuna Săucești, cu o lungime de 12 kilometri și a doua axă, spre Vest, va face joncțiunea cu Centrul de Afaceri și Expoziții, cu o lungime de 18 kilometri.
> 
> 
> 
> http://zdbc.ro/exclusiv-astazi-s-a-emis-ordinul-de-incepere-a-lucrarilor-la-centura-bacaului/
Click to expand...

What does the green sentence mean? Construction works should begin on 24th September?



pasadia said:


> Design&Build.
> 
> This is a map of the projected road. The eastern side will be part of A7, but it will only be build half-profile as 1+2.
> 
> There will be 2 conection roads, one on the northern side, one on the SW side of the town.
> 24 months for construction, 24 months for warranty.
> 
> More info, in roumanian here.


The deadline for completion should be August 2017!?


----------



## pasadia

Yes, your translation is corect, you seem to master roumanian. 

No, legally I think completition date will be August 2017.


----------



## Le Clerk

To be sure there's gonna be no Schengen for Romania and Bulgaria:


----------



## winnipeg

I don't see the link with Romania and Bulgaria coming into Schengen, but external borders need to be more protected and for me, they need to exist physicaly (like what Hungary is making on his border with Serbia). If things stay like they are now, Romania and Bulgaria could come into Schengen, you won't see any change in the actual mass immigration...


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Never posted so far works on the northern Ploiesti tangent roundabout :


Such intersections will be at all junction points on Bucharest ring south*, which will be turned into an expressway, as opposed to Bucharest ring north which still has at same level intersections. 

*There will even be 3 leveled intersections on DNCB south.

EU funds will also be used for this project which will start next year.

More here:


----------



## Le Clerk

winnipeg said:


> I don't see the link with Romania and Bulgaria coming into Schengen, but external borders need to be more protected and for me, they need to exist physicaly (like what Hungary is making on his border with Serbia). If things stay like they are now, Romania and Bulgaria could come into Schengen, you won't see any change in the actual mass immigration...


If Romania and Bulgaria were in Schengen, there would be a continuous and borderless land mass in between the hundreds of thousand of migrants waiting now in Greece to breakthrough into the rest of Schengen area (now starting in Hungary) and central Europe. Basically, if Romania and Bulgaria were in Schengen, the migrants would have a free passage to Germany and France, and other rich EU members.


----------



## MichiH

winnipeg said:


> I don't see the link with Romania and Bulgaria coming into Schengen


The current situation shows that Schengen does not work. I don't think that anyone would extend Schengen when the system obviously does not work! That's the link to potential new members!

The original problem why people flee is outside of Europe but that refugees go through Macedonia and Serbia is an EU problem/Schengen problem that concerns Non-EU/Schengen countries because EU/Schengen members do not handle the issue internally. The problem is that people LEAVE a Schengen country!



winnipeg said:


> but external borders need to be more protected and for me, they need to exist physicaly (like what Hungary is making on his border with Serbia).


Yes, external borders need to be more protected to avoid people LEAVING a Schengen country!



winnipeg said:


> If things stay like they are now, Romania and Bulgaria could come into Schengen, you won't see any change in the actual mass immigration...


It would not change anything but one cannot (should not) extend a system which is not working at all!


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Basically, if Romania and Bulgaria were in Schengen, the migrants would have a free passage to Germany and France, and other rich EU members.


It would change nothing if just the border between Greece and Bulgaria would remain - handled as an external border for the time being!

Anyway, RO and BG will not enter Schengen before the end of 2016 and EU must find a solution for handling the situation as soon as possible.

Germany just complaints that 40% of the refugees would come to Germany and other (eastern) EU countries don't want to house refugees. Some German politicians want to close the border but that's all bullshit because it just help slave traders/human traffickers (what's the common wording?).

Schengen members should help Greece to find a solution there. To avoid people leaving Schengen to Macedonia/Serbia. That could be a short-term way. A medium-term way would be helping the refugees in their country or at the border where they leave their own country, to avoid that they risk their lifes and wasting all their money during the travel to "paradisiac" Western Europe.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ smugglers 

Romania accepted to receive a quota of between 2 k and 3 k imigrants

anyway, I do not think we'll get into Schengen in 2016. Maybe only with aerial and maritime borders.


----------



## winnipeg

Le Clerk said:


> If Romania and Bulgaria were in Schengen, there would be a continuous and borderless land mass in between the hundreds of thousand of migrants waiting now in Greece to breakthrough into the rest of Schengen area (now starting in Hungary) and central Europe. Basically, if Romania and Bulgaria were in Schengen, the migrants would have a free passage to Germany and France, and other rich EU members.


But look at the news, this is already the case, they already can go almost freely into Schengen through the Serbia/Hungary border... hno:



MichiH said:


> The current situation shows that Schengen does not work. I don't think that anyone would extend Schengen when the system obviously does not work! That's the link to potential new members!
> 
> The original problem why people flee is outside of Europe but that refugees go through Macedonia and Serbia is an EU problem/Schengen problem that concerns Non-EU/Schengen countries because EU/Schengen members do not handle the issue internally. The problem is that people LEAVE a Schengen country!
> 
> Yes, external borders need to be more protected to avoid people LEAVING a Schengen country!
> 
> It would not change anything but one cannot (should not) extend a system which is not working at all!


You're probably right...




Anyway sorry for the off-topic, I don't think that it is the right topic to talk about this...


----------



## MichiH

^^ Maybe we should start a new "Schengen Area" thread. Also to relieve the "International border crossings" thread. Maybe a mod could shift the posts to a new thread?


----------



## Le Clerk

winnipeg said:


> But look at the news, this is already the case, they already can go almost freely into Schengen through the Serbia/Hungary border... hno:


Almost freely. That's the key word. They still have to break through the GR-MK border, and then the MK-SR border and then the SR-HU border. That's 3 more borders to get through. If RO and BG were în Schengen there would be 0 borders . And then RO and BG would be a motorway to Germany for migrants.

The same number of borders is currently through the non-Schengen România and Bulgaria. Problem is Danube. It's a natural border and very difficult to pas.


----------



## aubergine72

Schengen is an obvious failure and will probably be abolished soon.


----------



## Theijs

aubergine72 said:


> Schengen is an obvious failure and will probably be abolished soon.


I wouldn't say so. I recall the long queues at the D/PL border as you see nowadays at the external Schengenborders. From an economic perspective is the not-having-to-wait-hours-at-the-border both for trucks and people a positive side of Schengen. Trains don't lose time at borders like now at the H/RO border. So there is an important positive aspect why Schengen won't be abolished soon. Instead an common immigration plan with review of Dublin agreement on asylum would be preferable.


----------



## winnipeg

aubergine72 said:


> Schengen is an obvious failure and will probably be abolished soon.


Because you are only seing the bad part of it, hopefully the best part is bigger in my opinion... but the only possible mistake was to enlarge it a bit to much into eastern Europe without being able to ensure the security at those borders... hno:


----------



## Ionuty

winnipeg said:


> Because you are only seing the bad part of it, hopefully the best part is bigger in my opinion... but the only possible mistake was to enlarge it a bit to much into eastern Europe without being able to ensure the security at those borders... hno:


Yes, cause Spain and Italy are doing really well with the migrants icard:


----------



## winnipeg

Right, but the problem is different as it is not land borders, but the problem is the same in a way, this is the lack of security on the outside borders of UE/Schengen...


----------



## cinxxx

MichiH said:


> The current situation shows that Schengen does not work. I don't think that anyone would extend Schengen when the system obviously does not work! That's the link to potential new members.


Abolishing Schengen would mean border controls with Austria, France, NL. That would be a disaster for Germany, already overcrowded with cars and traffic. The solution is a good plan to tackle immigration, to tackle situation inwar zones, to help countries like Greece, Italy to deal with hoards of immigrants. But western countries only blame others...


----------



## Shenkey

MichiH said:


> Germany just complaints that 40% of the refugees would come to Germany and other (eastern) EU countries don't want to house refugees. Some German politicians want to close the border but that's all bullshit because it just help slave traders/human traffickers (what's the common wording?)


If Germany and Sweden wouldn't encourage them, there would be way less of them. 

They should take in ever bigger share.


----------



## MichiH

Shenkey said:


> If Germany and Sweden wouldn't encourage them, there would be way less of them.
> 
> They should take in ever bigger share.


Encourage whom? Other EU countries or refugees? Sorry, I don't get it....



cinxxx said:


> Abolishing Schengen would mean border controls with Austria, France, NL. That would be a disaster for Germany, already overcrowded with cars and traffic. The solution is a good plan to tackle immigration, to tackle situation inwar zones, to help countries like Greece, Italy to deal with hoards of immigrants. But western countries only blame others...


Sorry, but I think that's exactly what I wrote...

btw: It's sometimes called "migration of peoples" ("Völkerwanderung") in Germany. I read some interesting (German) news article about it. For instance, there was a comparison to the end of the Roman Empire. But the conclusion of the article is, that the situation is different now. "Rome even survived its own ruin".

Another interesting fact is, that Germany expects about 800,000 immigrants this year. The highest immigration was in 1993 when 438,000 refugees came to Germany (YU war).

Anyway, it's *OFF TOPIC!*


*Please stop the off topic discussion! Please reply in the new thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847058*


Thank you


----------



## Tachi

Le Clerk said:


> Such intersections will be at all junction points on Bucharest ring south*, which will be turned into an expressway, as opposed to Bucharest ring north which still has at same level intersections.
> 
> *There will even be 3 leveled intersections on DNCB south.
> 
> EU funds will also be used for this project which will start next year.
> 
> More here:


Will it also be a dual carriageway (2×2)? I remember the south ring as a road full with potholes, but that was like 20 years ago :nuts:


----------



## sponge_bob

Romania has no intention of building 1x1 Expressways. The only question is what will the speed limit be on that road ....100kph per the original expressway standard or hopefully nearer 120kph if done properly.


----------



## pasadia

> Will it also be a dual carriageway (2×2)? I remember the south ring as a road full with potholes, but that was like 20 years ago


Yes, will be a dual carriageway. But right now it looks just like 20 years ago.


----------



## Le Clerk

Less the potholes though. 

Spoge: the speed limit will be decided by the FS which will be completed in Sept-Oct.


----------



## ukraroad

Le Clerk said:


> Almost freely. That's the key word. They still have to break through the GR-MK border, and then the MK-SR border and then the SR-HU border. That's 3 more borders to get through. If RO and BG were în Schengen there would be 0 borders . And then RO and BG would be a motorway to Germany for migrants.
> 
> The same number of borders is currently through the non-Schengen România and Bulgaria. Problem is Danube. It's a natural border and very difficult to pas.


Well, the only way not to pass Danube is go thru border east of Silistra, and even though being a big detour, few would expect migrants coming in this places... So it should be a bit easier... Go on local trains up to Oradea or Arad and you are at the place. Noxious for EUhno:hno:hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

Some pictures of A10 (Sebes-Turda motorway) U/C:











LOT 4 (near Turda/Cluj) :
































































http://forum.peundemerg.ro/index.php?topic=165.3330


----------



## Le Clerk

Some pictures of A10 (Sebes-Turda motorway) U/C:


LOT 3 :


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Some pictures of A10 (Sebes-Turda motorway) U/C:
> LOT 4 (near Turda/Cluj) :


I drove on DN1 2 weeks ago. I couldn't see any asphalt layer - not sure, maybe at one location north of Aiud? - but I think LOT 3+4 could really be completed by early 2016. On the other hand, I couldn't see any works on LOT 1+2. Well, I saw some excavators and trucks with soil north of Lancram but I'm not sure if it was because of A10 or because of railway construction. It was on Sunday afternoon though.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: Ford decided to build a new model at the Craiova plant - Ford Ecosport, besides Ford B-MAX, starting 2017. Apparently, this was agreed on the condition of the A12 motorway construction, on top of the Sibiu-Pitesti motorway. I hope Ford's optimism will be confirmed.

The traffic already on Craiova-Pitesti ad Pitesti-Sibiu is beyond possible. 60-70 k new cars in production per year and the new automotive plants planned near Ford plant will turn the route into an incredible experience.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Apparently, this was agreed on the condition of the A12 motorway construction, on top of the Sibiu-Pitesti motorway.


Source?


----------



## Le Clerk

I posted the link. Ford conditioned producing the new model in Craiova on 2 things: infrastructure (foremostly) and state aid. Infrastructure for Ford always meant A12 and Sibiu-Pitesti motorways.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> I posted the link. Ford conditioned producing the new model in Craiova on 2 things: infrastructure (foremostly) and state aid. *Infrastructure for Ford always meant A12 and Sibiu-Pitesti motorways*.


Ok, "always" (in the past) but not mentioned in the article.


----------



## Le Clerk

Actually, yes, for a bit of Romanian introspection. 



> Americanii ar fi adus în discuţie ideea unui nou ajutor de stat, însă marea lor doleanţă este infrastructura.





> Pâna în 2017, cei de la Ford speră că infrastructura de transport din România se va îmbunătăți.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Americans (FORD) complain about the (bad) infrastructure and HOPE that it would be improved by 2017.... American dream........ I think 2020+ is more likely....


----------



## Le Clerk

Obviously 2017 is not feasible. 2020 is indeed for A12 and Sibiu-Pitesti.


----------



## MichiH

Agree. But your original quote is not correct:



Le Clerk said:


> BTW: Ford decided to build a new model at the Craiova plant - Ford Ecosport, besides Ford B-MAX, starting 2017. *Apparently, this was agreed on the condition* of the A12 motorway construction, on top of the Sibiu-Pitesti motorway. I hope Ford's optimism will be confirmed.
> 
> The traffic already on Craiova-Pitesti ad Pitesti-Sibiu is beyond possible. 60-70 k new cars in production per year and the new automotive plants planned near Ford plant will turn the route into an incredible experience.


I think "condition" is not the correct translation of hope!


----------



## Le Clerk

We will see in the coming period. In my personal interpretation, 'infrastructure' means the particular motorways I mentioned. And also Ford mentioned for a few years already.


----------



## pasadia

Well, you seems to forget that for FORD is more important Craiova - Calafat road and sending goods over Danube either towards Germany or towards Constanta and Black Sea. 

And their only condition, which was used also in the past, is this one:



> Exista informații conform cărora Ford ar condiționa acum aducerea unui al doilea model la fabrica din Craiova de acordarea încă unui *ajutor de stat*, în limita pragului impus de regulile europene, de 20% din valoarea investiție


Do I need to translate or do you tone down a little your dreams?


----------



## adymartianul

The Government will provide that for sure


----------



## Theijs

pasadia said:


> is more important Craiova - Calafat road


Are there any pictures of this road available?


----------



## Le Clerk

State aid is always in discussion in such projects. But the news clearly mentions Ford put infrastructure needs above state aid.



> Americanii ar fi adus în discuţie ideea unui nou ajutor de stat, însă marea lor doleanţă este infrastructura.


BTW: Fords needs a few more parts producers there by 2017. That will put actually more stress on infrastructure than Ford proper.


----------



## Le Clerk

> *Ford could produce new model in Craiova*
> BY NINEOCLOCK • AUGUST 28, 2015 AT 11:35 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ford could announce this autumn the production of a new model at its plant in Craiova. The Ford EcoSport model, which is currently imported to Europe from India, could be produced in Romania alongside the B-Max model.
> 
> However, the decision depends on talks that Ford representatives are currently having with Government representatives. The Americans allegedly brought up the idea of a new state aid, *however their main demand concerns the infrastructure.*
> 
> According to the local press, the negotiations on the future of Ford’s Craiova plant no longer centre on what other model could be produced there alongside the B-Max. The model has already been selected.


http://www.nineoclock.ro/ford-could-produce-new-model-in-craiova/


----------



## sponge_bob

Yes but Ford will want written confirmation on the prioritisation of the Motorway sections _they_ want and those sections will be prioritised over ones that are perhaps more generally useful to the average Romanian. 

Ford only want to get from the factory to the Danube at one location and to barge the product up the river from there. Of course Dacia are in the next big town and probably have the same general idea as Ford.....but Ford have more clout. Ford have generally located all their large EU plants near water going back many many years , EG This  and have closed landlocked ones like Genk.


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, I read that, but Ford repeatedly asked for Sibiu-Pitesti motorway and Craiova-Pitesti motorway. We will probably get more info at the end of negotiations with the Romanian Gov.

I do not get it why Danube transportation does not have appeal for such big plants.


----------



## adymartianul

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/your-river-cruise-may-be-about-to-get-ruined-2015-08-05
That's why


----------



## sponge_bob

People don't tend to buy cars in August. 

http://europe.autonews.com/article/20070108/ANE/70102026/danube-ready-for-more-auto-transport










But you guys in Romania need to buy more Volkwagens from Slovakia as well.....and Audi TTs and Suzukis from Hungary too.


----------



## Le Clerk

VW is second sold brand in Romania after Dacia. Even though Ford has a plant here, Ford is after VW at sales.


----------



## Ni3lS

From yesterday. It's a mess..




Ni3lS said:


> Yesterday morning 9:30. Ruse - Giurgiu (Bulgaria - Romania). Waiting time approx 45 minutes. Pics taken with my iphone.


----------



## winnipeg

Le Clerk said:


> VW is second sold brand in Romania after Dacia. Even though Ford has a plant here, Ford is after VW at sales.


Ford is only producing the B-Max in Romania and it's kind of a strange model, it's not a car for everyone, it's mostly for small families... just like Lodgy who is probably cheaper... :yes:



sponge_bob said:


> People don't tend to buy cars in August.
> 
> http://europe.autonews.com/article/20070108/ANE/70102026/danube-ready-for-more-auto-transport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you guys in Romania need to buy more Volkwagens from Slovakia as well.....and Audi TTs and Suzukis from Hungary too.



Interesting, there is also the train who is great over road...

Seriously? I didn't knew Audi has an big hungarian plant, it's kind of funny from a premium brand who sell his cars like "german made" cars... :lol: hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

Ford would do good if it produced the Focus here. There is room for a 3rd model at Craiova, until the output reaches its top 300 k units / year. Conditioned of course on infrastructure ...

Focus is a very good model to sell, and similar to Golf. Maybe even better . I am not very sure about the Eco Sport model though.


----------



## winnipeg

Right, that would be good to have some romanians Focus... even if the infrastructure is not good for this... 

It's crazy to think that without this massive embezzlement from CNADNR, Romania whould have economicaly rised much more than now...


----------



## SeanT

winnipeg said:


> Ford is only producing the B-Max in Romania and it's kind of a strange model, it's not a car for everyone, it's mostly for small families... just like Lodgy who is probably cheaper... :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, there is also the train who is great over road...
> 
> Seriously? I didn't knew Audi has an big hungarian plant, it's kind of funny from a premium brand who sell his cars like "german made" cars... :lol: hno:


Audi opened in the early ´90´s in Hungary, if I´m not mistaken.


----------



## MichiH

winnipeg said:


> I didn't knew Audi has an big hungarian plant, it's kind of funny from a premium brand who sell his cars like "german made" cars... :lol: hno:


Audi Györ (A3, S3, TT; production since 1993; ~11,000 employees) and Daimler Kecskemet (B class, CLA; production since 2012; ~4,000 employees).

All German premium brands produce all around the world:

- AUDI: Belgium, China, Germany, Hungary, India, Japan, Mexico, Slovakia, Spain
- BMW: Austria, Brazil, Canada, China, Egypt, Germany, India, Indonesia, Malysia, Russia, South Africa, Thailand, UK, USA
- Daimler: Argentinia, Brazil, China, Czech Republic, France, Germany, Hungary, India, Japan, Mexico, Portugal, Romania, Spain, South Africa, USA


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> From what I have seen, works started early this year, on *a 10 km stretch in between Boita and Lazaret* (both in Sibiu county) . And that section is getting another carriageway by expanding the road into the river bed. I read they plan to do that for most of DN 7 on the Olt valley.
> 
> If they manage to do that at the current pace, it will be an interesting road able to cope with existing traffic. I wonder whether that will impact the proposed motorway on Sibiu-Pitesti which is no 1 priority for the coming motorway projects.





Le Clerk said:


> I made a new video about the extension works on DN7 between Boita and Lazaret. It appears asphalt is mostly done and they could open soon on this *~ 7 km stretch*.
> 
> About 25 km of overall extensions on this north section of DN7 all the way to Cainenii Mari are planned to be completed in the near future, presumably also in preparation of the Sibiu-Pitesti motorway works.


The section begins near Meghis bridge and ends at Lazaret, that's maximum 7km. Just south of Lazaret works are also ongoing on a very short section though. Except that, there's currently nothing u/c.



MichiH said:


> I watched your video but I don't think that it could be opened soon (<= 4 weeks). There's even a big gap after 15s.


I think it still looks like on the video taken two weeks ago.



ukraroad said:


> It looks rather like 2|1 rather than 2|2. Too narrow.


I think the width of the new asphalt surface is wider than the existing (old) one. 4 lanes should be no problem.


----------



## Le Clerk

Ni3lS said:


> From yesterday. It's a mess..


Yes. It's a mess. A second bridge at Giurgiu - Ruse would be usefull given the traffic and the technical issues the old bridge is posing ...


----------



## Ni3lS

A second 4 lane bridge would be nothing short of what's desperately needed. But having been there for a while it looks like the money, specialism and infrastructure are simply not there to facilitate this smoothly and efficiently. (not as I know it at least). Seeing how long this takes.. It's almost like most road projects in the area are like throwing money in a bottomless well.


----------



## Le Clerk

Unfortunately, it's the exact opposite. Investments in infrastructure in Romania in 2015 are at a 10 year low. And half of what they were 4-5 years ago, when Romania was in a deep crisis. Because we have a socialist gov who likes to throw money 'at people'.


----------



## tzvetan

*Cluj-Napoka*

Hello from Bulgaria!
What is the best route to travel by car from Sofia to Cluj-Napoka:
1. Sofia-Vidin/Calafat-Craiova-Targu Jiu-Petrosani-Orastie-Sebes-Alba Iulia-Cluj
2. Sofia-Vidin/Calafat-Craiova-Ramnicu Valcea-Sibiu-Sebes-Alba Iulia-Cluj
3. Sofia-Vidin/Calafat-Drobeta Turnu Severin-Caransebes-Hateg-Orastie-Sebes-Alba Iulia-Cluj


----------



## LG_

I guess it's the 3. alternative!
But since Sibiu-Alba Iulia ist almost motorway all the way I think its better /for sure shorter/ to take the ferry at Nikopol - Turnu Magurele and then the 2. route


----------



## pasadia

LG_ said:


> I guess it's the 3. alternative!
> But since Sibiu-Alba Iulia ist almost motorway all the way I think its better /for sure shorter/ to take the ferry at Nikopol - Turnu Magurele and then the 2. route



If you are not in a big hury, you could use Transalpina road, DN 67C. It goes all the way up until 2000m asl, so it should be done in a sunny day so you can apreciate the mpuntains around.

Between those 3 choices I think I would choose the first one. There are some works on DN66 between Bumbesti and Petrosani and DN1 between Sebes and Turda should be pretty busy during day time (but you can watch A10 building site, highway between A1 and A3. Be careful around Cluj, you can loose a lot of time in western part, from A3 (Gilau) untill interior Cluj. If you reach Cluj in morning or in late after-noon then I would sugest to not use A3 to Gilau but DN1 from Turda towards the city.


----------



## bogdymol

The Romanian road company has just announced that *A1 motorway, Deva-Sibiu, lot 3 (section between Cunta and Saliste... about 22 km long, from km 270+020 to km 292+455) will be closed starting with Monday, for about 1.5 months*, for repair works.

This section was opened just about 9 months ago, but there have always been concerns regarding the quality of the works.


----------



## MichiH

bogdymol said:


> The Romanian road company has just announced that *A1 motorway, Deva-Sibiu, lot 3 (section between Cunta and Saliste... about 22 km long, from km 270+020 to km 292+455) will be closed starting with Monday, for about 1.5 months*, for repair works.
> 
> This section was opened just about 9 months ago, but there have always been concerns regarding the quality of the works.


There were already roadworks since minimum June but not much progress. There were also works on the bridge and east of the bridge all the time. The first (eastbound) carriageway is already closed since 26th August b/n Apoldu i/c and west of the 1000m viaduct near Aciliu (6km). Now, the pavement is parital completely removed, e.g. just west of the viaduct.

The 2nd (westbound) carriageway is currently used 2-laned. Speed is limited to 60km/h, real average speed is between 30km/h and 100km/h (I drove 100km/h all the way this morning which was quite strange compared to the last days). Vehicles drifing towards Sibiu use the left lane, towards Deva the right lane. There is a hugh pothole on the left lane since Monday. Traffic towards Sibiu usually stops in front of it and passes it with about 5..20km/h.

I think on A1, there's a broken vehicle each 5km. I even saw a broken truck b/n Apoldu and Aciliu which drove towards Sibiu, broke the barrier, crossed the lane towards Deva and stopped on the emergency lane. The "barrier" is just a continuous yellow line with little plastic(?) pickets though.

I'm "looking forward" to drive on DN1 again next week .

Which time will the closure begin on Monday?


----------



## MichiH

^^ Pics of the section taken on Tuesday evening. First pic just west of the viaduct where pavement is completely removed, 2nd pic on the viaduct:



mariansb said:


> Azi ora 17.45 pe lotul Imbecilio


----------



## MichiH

pasadia said:


> Ba s-ar deschide si Dumbrava - Margina.


Could you please summarize the article. It's about the closure but also about the completion of the remaining A1 sections b/n Timisoara and Deva. I'm not sure at all if I got it right......


----------



## Le Clerk

CNADNR will open Timisoara-Lugoj LOT 2 (25 km) and Lugoj-Deva LOT 2 (17 km) by end of the year.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> The Romanian road company has just announced that *A1 motorway, Deva-Sibiu, lot 3 (section between Cunta and Saliste... about 22 km long, from km 270+020 to km 292+455) will be closed starting with Monday, for about 1.5 months*, for repair works.
> 
> This section was opened just about 9 months ago, but there have always been concerns regarding the quality of the works.


BTW: the builder accepted its fault for the construction errors, and the current remedy works are made on account of the builder's expenses.


----------



## MichiH

^^ The right lane at the worst location was already closed two months ago. There was a big meeting (> 10 cars, > 20 persons) on-site in early July. I guess they discussed about the issue, who's to blame and how to fix etcetera. I even saw a lady wearing a skirt there. That's why I guess it was about warranty not just about technical issues.


----------



## pasadia

MichiH said:


> Could you please summarize the article. It's about the closure but also about the completion of the remaining A1 sections b/n Timisoara and Deva. I'm not sure at all if I got it right......


Well, Narcis Neaga, head of CNADNR, our road company, is trying hard to give a good news along with the BIG bad news. He is saying, at 1:25, that they will open this year Timisoara - Lugoj, lot II, "something like 24-25 kilometers", but also Dumbrava - Margina. 
He is making a big mistake saying that at Margina they will build a roundabout because the project implies an I//C which is underconstruction. 

Timisoara - Lugoj it is expected to be open but for Dumbrava to Margina is really hard to believe that there are any real chances. 

From Margina towards Deva there will be no openinng this year as they still have 2 big problems to solve out at both end:
- at Soimus, near Deva, works are 0 as tehnical solution wasn't agreed upon.
- and somewhere around this area they will need a new bidding proces to determine a new constructor for 6 kilometers that will include three tunnel requested through enviromental agreement. And since bidding process haven't started yet, I doubt that they will open in 2016. More likely will have Sibiu - Nadlac in second part of 2017.


----------



## Theijs

belerophon said:


> Impregilo has a faible for getting into problems. (..) if there are problems, Salini Impregilo isn't far away.


What Ansaldo Breda is for trains, Salini Imoregilo is for highways: desastreus design & implementation, i.e. poor quality.


----------



## pasadia

tzvetan said:


> Hello from Bulgaria!
> What is the best route to travel by car from Sofia to Cluj-Napoka:
> 1. Sofia-Vidin/Calafat-Craiova-Targu Jiu-Petrosani-Orastie-Sebes-Alba Iulia-Cluj
> 2. Sofia-Vidin/Calafat-Craiova-Ramnicu Valcea-Sibiu-Sebes-Alba Iulia-Cluj
> 3. Sofia-Vidin/Calafat-Drobeta Turnu Severin-Caransebes-Hateg-Orastie-Sebes-Alba Iulia-Cluj


If you haven't made the journey yet, then you can forget about DN66, first option above (through Petrosani). It seems that this road will be close during day time for major works on slopes above from September 15. It is not know for how long since is this news only apear on local newspaper (1 and 2, in roumanian).


----------



## belerophon

pasadia said:


> If you haven't made the journey yet, then you can forget about DN66, first option above (through Petrosani). It seems that this road will be close during day time for major works on slopes above from September 15. It is not know for how long since is this news only apear on local newspaper (1 and 2, in roumanian).


Oh yes, thinking about Impregilo i forgot the beauty of Romania... I can clearly reccomend using Transfagarasan road. I used it in July. Something you should have done once


----------



## Ni3lS

Some pics i forgot about. Pretty sure this is the A1. August 20th.


----------



## pasadia

Some new aerial video for this two parts of A1 (taken from east, from Soimus, towards west



MichiH said:


> A1: Dobra – Ilia 10km (2013 to May 2016) – ? – map
> A1: Ilia – Soimus 22.1km (2013 to May 2016) – ? – map







pasadia said:


> Point of interest:
> 
> 0:52 - 2:06 Soimus area where still there is no construction
> 
> 4:35 - 4:55 east of Branisca
> 
> 8:00 - 8:15 north of Bretea, some landslides
> 
> 11:20 - 11:55 start of lot 3, Ilia I/C and bridge over DN7 and railway
> 
> 
> 15:25 - 15:40 bridge over Mures river
> 
> 16:20 - 16:40 Dobra I/C


A opening late next year still seems to be posible.


----------



## pasadia

And some photo from Timisoara - Lugoj:





































SOURCE (in roumanian) + another one

We still hope for a opening this year


----------



## pasadia

A new video of A10, thanks to Eurocopter:



MichiH said:


> A10: Turda (A3) – Decea 16.3km (July 2014 to March 2016) – ? – map
> A10: Decea – Aiud 12.5km (July 2014 to March 2016) – ? – map
> A10: Aiud – Alba Iulia-North 24.2km (Spring 2015 to October 2016) – ? – map
> A10: Alba Iulia-North – Sebes (A1) 17km (Spring 2015 to October 2016) – ? – map







It starts at I/C A3/A10/DN1 near Turda. 
Lot III starts somewhere around 5:05 and has 
- Decea / Unirea I/C at 5:10 
- overpass over DN1, railway towards Cluj and Mures river between 5:50 and 6:30
- another long bridge over Mures river between 7:25 and 7:35 
- Aiud North I/C betwwen 7:45 and 8:00 (not really visible)

Lot II starts at 8:55 but nothing to be seen except beautiful scenery. Ground works haven't started yet. 

Lot I starts somewhere around 16:40, but also no ground works in that area at this moment. 
Alba Iulia North I/C should be around 16:55. Ground works are visible only from 17:50. Another bridge over Mures river will be visible around 19:30, but probably only next year.


----------



## MichiH

pasadia said:


> A new video of A10, thanks to Eurocopter:


Nevertheless, all 4 sections (section <> lot) are u/c b/c there are works ongoing just south of Aiud i/c and b/n Alba Iulia-North i/c and Alba Iulia-South i/c .

My sections lengths are wrong b/c I took the lot lengths . I think, Turda-Decea is about 16km, Decea-Aiud is 8.5km. Aiud-Alba Iulia-North 29km and the last section to Sebes has a length of about 17km. Does anyone know the exact section lengths? :?

Unfortunately, the video ends near the future Alba Iulia-South i/c. I'd like to see what happens b/n Alba Iulia and Sebes because:



MichiH said:


> Well, I saw some excavators and trucks with soil north of Lancram but I'm not sure if it was because of A10 or because of railway construction.


----------



## pasadia

I don't understand: you want the lenght between I/C-es or the lenght of every segment, every "lot" as we call it, which is under different contract?

On CNADNR site you can find here this:



> Proiectare Si Executie Autostrada Sebes - Turda, Loturile 1,2,3 si 4.
> 
> Total: 70 km.
> 
> Lotul 1: 17,000 Km - KM 0+000 – KM 17+000
> 
> Lotul 2: 24,250 Km - KM 17+000 – KM 41+250
> 
> Lotul 3: 12,450 Km - KM 41+250 – KM 53+700
> 
> Lotul 4: 16,300 Km - KM 53+700 – KM 70+000


So you have the right lenght for every part, every lot. 


Also:



> Lotul 1: km 0+000 – km 17+000, inclusiv nodul directional Sebes
> - Autostrada cu 2 benzi de circulatie pe sens, latimea platformei de 26 m si acostamentul de 1,75
> m pentru a permite amplasarea parapetilor conform standardelor in vigoare, cu lungimea de
> 17,00 km;
> - 1 parcare de scurta durata la km 4+200 stanga, km 4+500 dreapta;
> - 2 noduri rutiere inclusive bretele de acces: Nodul Rutier Alba Iulia Sud la km 8+000, Nodul
> Rutier Alba Iulia Nord la km 16+000.


short term parking ar 4+200 on left part and 4+500 on the right
Alba Iuliu South at 8+000, alba Iulia - North at 16+000.



> Proiectul va include:
> Lotul 2: km 17+000 – km 41+250
> - Autostrada cu 2 benzi de circulatie pe sens, latimea platformei de 26 m si acostamentul de 1,75
> m pentru a permite amplasarea parapetilor conform standardelor in vigoare, cu lungimea de
> 24,25 km;
> - 1 spatiu de servicii tip S3 la km 22+800 stanga, km 23+400 dreapta;
> - 1 nod rutier inclusive bretele de acces: Nodul Rutier Teius la km 26+000;
> - 1 Centru de Intretinere si Monitorizare la km 26+000 amplasat in interiorul Nodului Rutier
> Teius.


Teius I/C at 26+000, parking area at 22+800 (left) / 23+400 (right)



> Lotul 3: km 41+250 – km 53+700
> i.- Autostrada cu 2 benzi de circulatie pe sens, latimea platformei de 26 m si acostamentul de 1,75
> m pentru a permite amplasarea parapetilor conform standardelor in vigoare, cu lungimea de
> 12,45 km;
> ii.- 2 noduri rutiere inclusive bretele de acces: Nodul Rutier Aiud la km 44+700, Nodul Rutier
> Unirea la km 53+200;
> iii.- 1 spatiu de servicii tip S1 la km 46+800 stanga, km 47+700 dreapta.


Aiud I/C at 44+700, Unirea I/C at 53+200




> Lotul 4: km 53+700 – km 70+000, inclusiv nodul directional Turda
> i.- Autostrada cu 2 benzi de circulatie pe sens, latimea platformei de 26 m si acostamentul de 1,75
> m pentru a permite amplasarea parapetilor conform standardelor in vigoare, cu lungimea de
> 16,30 km;
> ii.- 1 parcare de scurta durata la km 60+030 stanga, km 60+280 dreapta;
> iii.- 1 Centru de Intretinere si Coordonare la km 61+375.


So will have:

A1/A10/DN1 I/C near Sebes - km 0
Alba Iulia South I/C - km 8
Alba Iulia North I/C - km 16
Teius I/C - km 26
Aiud I/C - km 44+700
Decea I/C - km 53+200
A1/A3/DN1 near Turda I/C - km 70


----------



## MichiH

pasadia said:


> I don't understand: you want the lenght between I/C-es or the lenght of every segment, every "lot" as we call it, which is under different contract?


Distance between interchanges. In the end, I'll need the length of the new road (section) which will have been opened .



pasadia said:


> Aiud I/C - km 44+700
> Decea I/C - km 53+200


That's why I recognized that my lengths are not correct. The distance between Aiud i/c and Decea i/c is 8.5km but the length of lot III "Aiud-Decea" is 12.5km .


----------



## pasadia

Another new video, this time for the section of A1 between north of Margina I/C and Dumbrava I/C:







The area between I/C-es, 16 or 17 KM long, we were told by our PM and by Neaga, head of CNADNR that it would be open later this year. For us it still seems to be improbable but an early opening is still posible I guess.


----------



## Le Clerk

*Works on Sibiu-Pitesti Highway to start in mid-2016*



> Transport Minister Iulian Matache states that the works could effectively start in mid-2016. “Until then there will be local debates in each county transited by this highway, in order to identify possible problems. There are five sections; at the end of the year we will have the tender books ready and we will start the tenders for the first and final sections, so that works will effectively start halfway through the year,” Transport Minister Iulian Matache stated for Adevarul Live.
> 
> The Sibiu-Pitesti Highway, one of the most highly-awaited in Romania, was included in the first version of the Transport Master Plan as an expressway, being later included, at the end of public debates, as a highway that calls for an estimated investment of EUR 1.67 bln.
> 
> The Sibiu-Pitesti Highway will have a length of approximately 120 kilometres.


----------



## MichiH

^^ I think highway means motorway!?

I'm not sure if it was already posted here but is there a (definite) info about the five sections or minimum about the two sections to be tendered first? From..to..length..interchange location..


----------



## pasadia

No there is no such info and i would not expect any definitive info until december. For october we have promises for a open debate about 4 different routes taken under consideration (although there can't be many variation amongst them).


----------



## winnipeg

One question : which is the best/most trustable website to buy a rovigneta? (untill now I bought it in gas stations but if it's possible to take it online, I'll buy it!  )


----------



## MichiH

^^ http://www.roviniete.ro/en


----------



## winnipeg

Thank you! :yes:


----------



## Samply

pasadia said:


> Some new aerial video for this two parts of A1 (taken from east, from Soimus, towards west
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A opening late next year still seems to be posible.



Thank you! It seems that work is ongoing throughout, except for Soimus area. 
It does seem a bit tricky with the banks of the river Mures nearby. 
I hope it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## bogdymol

Few pictures from today with the parking area on A1 between Arad and Timisoara:


----------



## bogdymol

Another parking area on A1, nearby Timisoara:


----------



## kostas97

pasadia said:


> Well, in some designs there was no tunnels (rumors says that our civil engineer have a big fear towards tunnels since there is *no* experience in designing, construction and operating them).
> 
> But now there are talks about 3 tunnels, each between 2 and 4 kilometers in the Comarnic - Brasov segment, and another long one in Meses Mountains, near Zalau. But only talks, no design yet and most certainly no construction yet.
> 
> Those 3tunnels in Lugoj - Deva area are suppose to be shorter, some 400-600 meters.


So, in conclusion, there is no future visible for the Romanian tunnels......well, lets hope for a change in that


----------



## radko

Hi, when were built motorways:
- Bucuresti - Pitesti
- Bucuresti - Ploiesti - Câmpina 
- Bucuresti - Calugareni
- Constanta - Mangalia
Please, by year


----------



## MichiH

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688981


----------



## medicu' de garda

Only one item on that list was a motorway, all the others are simple 2+2 national roads (although, the upgraded DN1 was supposed to be sort of a motorway, in a cheap, communist thinking sort of way; it never became one, though).


----------



## LG_

@MichiH, construction of A3 between Bucuresti and Ploiesti started in 2007 for sure, this if you can eddit that interactive map!


----------



## MichiH

^^ The map was posted by _bogdymol_, see link. I guess he created it because there is no source indication.


----------



## medicu' de garda

The map is correct, it indicates *Opening Years* of motorway sections, not start dates. Contruction debut is something a lot more vague, since some project had ridiculous delays (like the A3), some having been started near the revolution, abandoned and restarted in the early 2000's (in the case of the A2)


----------



## piotr71

*Transalpina*






Source


----------



## Le Clerk

A former EU commissioner will be Romania's PM so let's hope for more motorways in the coming years. The current government has cut infrastructure funds to a historic minimum, including motorway investment. And that's also how they fell. 

*Ex-Commissioner Dacian Ciolos to be Romania’s next PM*


----------



## pasadia

C'mon, it's only a rummor. A two days old rummor, which is quite clear today that it wasn't true.


----------



## Le Clerk

It's quite true. This is not interim. This is after a new coalition forms. Any Ways, let's get back to motorways. 

The Sibiu-Pitești route option have been officially published. These are the result of the new FS study performer. There are 4 route options. Final route will be decide after public consultations.


_edit bogdymol: the image was too large for displaying nicely on the forum. Click on it to enlarge._


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> There are 4 route options. Final route will be decide after public consultations.


The map contains 5 route options though (5th route is the 2008 FS route). The lengths are between 121.577 and 130.370km. The routes would have between 7 and 16 tunnels. The longest tunnel length is 2,800m or 2,100m depending on the route option.

Edith: I found a news article reporting a length of 116km and it's reporting about 5 sections:

Sibiu-Boita (10.3km)
Boita-Racovita (26km)
Racovia-Valeni (20km)
Valeni-Cutrea de Arges (29.6km)
Curtea de Arges-Pitesti (30.7km)


----------



## medicu' de garda

The latest FS also took into account an express link toward Ramnicu Valcea, from Tigveni interchange. It is also ilustrated on the map, with a dotted black line. Apparently, it will be done by modernising DN73C on it's old alignment (which is crappy, full of tight bends...)


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> The map contains 5 route options though (5th route is the 2008 FS route). The lengths are between 121.577 and 130.370km. The routes would have between 7 and 16 tunnels. The longest tunnel length is 2,800m or 2,100m depending on the route option.
> 
> Edith: I found a news article reporting a length of 116km and it's reporting about 5 sections:
> 
> Sibiu-Boita (10.3km)
> Boita-Racovita (26km)
> Racovia-Valeni (20km)
> Valeni-Cutrea de Arges (29.6km)
> Curtea de Arges-Pitesti (30.7km)



Someone on the Romanian forum made a more detailed summary (in Romanian but it is straightforward):



danutzu_2910 said:


> Si un comparativ rapid:
> Varianta 1:
> - Lungime totala: 122,587 km
> - Tuneluri: 7
> - Lungime tuneluri: 6695 m
> - Poduri <100m: 93
> - Poduri >100m: 45
> - Lungime totala structuri: 28374 m
> - Nr noduri: 8
> 
> Varianta 2:
> - Lungime totala: 121,577 km
> - Tuneluri: 9
> - Lungime tuneluri: 7385 m
> - Poduri <100m: 88
> - Poduri >100m: 49
> - Lungime totala structuri: 31100 m
> - Nr noduri: 8
> 
> Varianta 3:
> Primele date despre aceasta varianta de traseu:
> - Lungime totala: 130,157 km
> - Tuneluri: 16
> - Lungime tuneluri: 13795 m
> - Poduri <100m: 90
> - Poduri >100m: 58
> - Lungime totala structuri: 29544 m
> - Nr noduri: 8
> 
> Varianta 4:
> - Lungime totala: 125,257 km
> - Tuneluri: 18
> - Lungime tuneluri: 16525 m
> - Poduri <100m: 85
> - Poduri >100m: 62
> - Lungime totala structuri: 21293 m
> - Nr noduri: 8
> 
> Vrianta 5:
> - Lungime totala: 125,477 km
> - Tuneluri: 11
> - Lungime tuneluri: 8195 m
> - Poduri <100m: 89
> - Poduri >100m: 78
> - Lungime totala structuri: 21567 m
> - Nr noduri: 7



Quite a lot of tunnels and viaducts.


The first 2 sections of FS (Sibiu-Boita and Curtea de Arges-Pitesti) will come out next month, so they will be able to start preparing the tenders for works by spring. The rest of the FS sections will be completed next year.


----------



## Le Clerk

pasadia said:


> C'mon, it's only a rummor. A two days old rummor, which is quite clear today that it wasn't true.





> The Romanian President Klaus Iohannis has designated Dacian Ciolos as Prime Minister, after Victor Ponta stepped down amid street protests last week.


 http://www.romania-insider.com/roma...ropean-commissioner-as-prime-minister/159501/ 

It was a true rumour it seems.

BTW: Ciolos is also a special advisor to Juncker.


----------



## Le Clerk

*Romania’s motorways company files criminal complaint against Italian contractor*



> Romania’s highways company CNADNR filed a criminal complaint against Italian group Salini-Impregilo, for the execution problems which have led to serious problems on the third sector of the Sibiu-Orastie highway.
> 
> A segment of this highway sector has been closed and partially demolished to be rebuilt, after large cracks formed in the road due to landslides.
> 
> According to CNADNR, Salini-Impregilo, which was the general contractor for this highway segment, is the only responsible entity for the problems. In its complaint, the highways company has accused the Italian contractor of doing a poor quality work on the highway piece as well as fraud and performing unauthorized work.
> 
> The CNADNR will also ask the company to pay damages, which remain to be determined.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Weren't they rushed by politicians to finish the motorway in time for the elections? This motorway segment opened two days before the second round of the presidential elections.


----------



## Samply

This is going to be very problematic and likely not end well for anyone


----------



## Ionuty

ChrisZwolle said:


> Weren't they rushed by politicians to finish the motorway in time for the elections? This motorway segment opened two days before the second round of the presidential elections.


The construction was flawed from the very start, when the same company did the study.
Even if it wasn't rushed, it would've been the same result.


----------



## MichiH

Is there any estimated re-opening date of the A1 section? Are works ongoing there?


----------



## pasadia

No and no.


----------



## MichiH

^^ For any reason, I've expected something like that  That means, I have to take DN1 again...


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> The Romanian President Klaus Iohannis has designated Dacian Ciolos as Prime Minister, after Victor Ponta stepped down amid street protests last week.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.romania-insider.com/roma...ropean-commissioner-as-prime-minister/159501/
Click to expand...

As expected, investments will be a priority in the new government, and about that, the priority is Sibiu-Pitesti motorway. Source


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> As expected, investments will be a priority in the new government, and about that, the priority is Sibiu-Pitesti motorway. Source


If I got it right, it's just reported that the designated PM said that the project is important and that the project is important for Dacia... FS should be completed in 2016 "in best case", tender procedures could begin and construction works will not be started before 2017.

I think this reports sounds more realistic than the last reports but... Sorry, I know that it's not correct to compare Romania and Germany but I would say that announcements like this from German authorities or media means, that it not likely to see any construction works during this decade)...


----------



## pasadia

One year from the opening, 70 days since it is closed. More pictures here.


----------



## ukraroad

What is the possibility Salini Impeglio will be closed as a result of Romanian court admitting the guilt of the bad job done on A1?


----------



## belerophon

ukraroad said:


> What is the possibility Salini Impeglio will be closed as a result of Romanian court admitting the guilt of the bad job done on A1?


Some diseases never die out.


----------



## Samply

ukraroad said:


> What is the possibility Salini Impeglio will be closed as a result of Romanian court admitting the guilt of the bad job done on A1?



Absolutely none, even if a court decision would go against them they'd just appeal and move on, meanwhile the A1...


----------



## MichiH

*A1:* Cunta – Saliste 22.1km (2011 to 14th November 2014) – project – map



MichiH said:


> Is there any estimated re-opening date of the A1 section? Are works ongoing there?


It's reported to be reopened by summer 2016 (source). It's also reported about a 2015 and 2016 budget cut (41.3% for 2016) which could delay the Sibiu-Pitesti construction start.

If I got this article right, there's a similar problem like b/n Cunta and Saliste on the Lugoj-Deva lot 2 which is built by the same Italian company:

*A1:* Ilia – Soimus 22.1km (2013 to May 2016) – ? – map

I think the article reports about "losing 39km of motorway length in 2015" which is not correct because the latter setion is not yet opened.


Rhetorical question: Still expected to be opened in 2015... (it's not included in the 2015 calculation of the article though)

*A1:* Timisoara-East – Balint (A6) 35.6km (2011 to Late 2015) – ? – map


----------



## rudiwien

MichiH said:


> If I got this article right, there's a similar problem like b/n Cunta and Saliste on the Lugoj-Deva lot 2 which is built by the same Italian company:
> 
> *A1:* Ilia – Soimus 22.1km (2013 to May 2016) – ? – map



The link to the map is not correct, should be rather around here: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=45.853673&lon=22.233238&z=13


----------



## MichiH

^^ Of course. It's lot 4... This is lot 2 which mentioned in the news article:

*A1:* Dumbrava – Margina 15km (2013 to May 2016) – project – map

I don't like this damn lot designations.......


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> If I got it right, it's just reported that the designated PM said that the project is important and that the project is important for Dacia... FS should be completed in 2016 "in best case", tender procedures could begin and construction works will not be started before 2017.
> 
> I think this reports sounds more realistic than the last reports but... Sorry, I know that it's not correct to compare Romania and Germany but I would say that announcements like this from German authorities or media means, that it not likely to see any construction works during this decade)...


FS for the first 40 km (30 km from Pitesti and 10 km from Sibiu) should be ready this December, according to the contract. So there are high chances that these lots could be contracted by mid-2016, and thus hopefully completed by 2018. 

For the rest of lots which are not even very clear at the moment as there are 5 different routes proposed, the FS will be completed next year, so work will most probably start in 2017, and hopefully completed by 2020.


----------



## pasadia

MichiH said:


> Rhetorical question: Still expected to be opened in 2015... (it's not included in the 2015 calculation of the article though)
> 
> *A1:* Timisoara-East – Balint (A6) 35.6km (2011 to Late 2015) – ? – map


Well, yes, there is very possible an opening of that section. Latest pictures that I've seen are from 2 days ago. 

But we have no information about opening date. Maybe 1 december, as it is our national day, or maybe later in december as it happened in 2013 (but before Christmas). 

For now we are enjoying our fiorst snow of the season (although in that area probably only rains). So I imagine that this week won't get much works done.


----------



## MichiH

pasadia said:


> For now we are enjoying our fiorst snow of the season (although in that area probably only rains). So I imagine that this week won't get much works done.


Yes, it was snowing in Sibiu on Tuesday morning but only some rain westwards. I think it's not bad for motorway construction up to the present.


----------



## winnipeg

Do anyone know how the border crossing between Romania and Ukraine is going? More specificaly between Halmeu and Nevetlenfolu (I wanted to go to Ukraine but I'm a bit feared that I will have to wait hours to go through the border like it is currently the case between Romania and Hungary at the new Nadlac border control during last days because of the events of Paris (ie : http://www.aradon.ro/haos-la-fronti...ovehiculele-sunt-controlate-amanuntit/1593164 ). Is it the same between Romania and Ukraine?


----------



## ukraroad

Well I saw people staying even days to Poland. I guess the queues must be like 3.5-6 hours waiting average. See ukrainian forums on the topic. Btw, use other border, cause the road is simply terrible, you can ride it but I heard some cars breaking down on the road. That before was about Ukraine. Romania: try not to use borders ilke ro-ua and pl-ua on Fridays and vice versa on Sundays. Too long queues on the days. I think it won't be too bad like 1.5 hours or that, but beware the road with half-metre deep dents in Ukraine. But where are you going really? Some detours are possible


----------



## winnipeg

ukraroad said:


> Well I saw people staying even days to Poland. I guess the queues must be like 3.5-6 hours waiting average. See ukrainian forums on the topic. Btw, use other border, cause the road is simply terrible, you can ride it but I heard some cars breaking down on the road. That before was about Ukraine. Romania: try not to use borders ilke ro-ua and pl-ua on Fridays and vice versa on Sundays. Too long queues on the days. I think it won't be too bad like 1.5 hours or that, but beware the road with half-metre deep dents in Ukraine. But where are you going really? Some detours are possible


Seriously, days ?!? hno:

Okay, thank you for these informations!! :yes:

Oh I have nothing important to do in Ukraine, I was just asking myself about visiting the south-west of the country as I'm not so far from here and I never been in Ukraine.... but maybe i't not a great idea and it would probably be better that I stay in Romania than losing so much time in borders and risking to break my car... :lol: hno:


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ Ukraine Anti-Tourist Centre :lol:


----------



## ukraroad

winnipeg said:


> Seriously, days ?!? hno:
> 
> Okay, thank you for these informations!! :yes:
> 
> Oh I have nothing important to do in Ukraine, I was just asking myself about visiting the south-west of the country as I'm not so far from here and I never been in Ukraine.... but maybe i't not a great idea and it would probably be better that I stay in Romania than losing so much time in borders and risking to break my car... :lol: hno:


Well, I told you'd lose it in Ukraine. South-west is not transcarpathian but Reni and Izmail. There M18 is in repair, but most of the road is still a deep ass. Go thru Hungary up to Zahony border. There the road is pretty smooth


----------



## winnipeg

ukraroad said:


> Well, I told you'd lose it in Ukraine. South-west is not transcarpathian but Reni and Izmail. There M18 is in repair, but most of the road is still a deep ass. Go thru Hungary up to Zahony border. There the road is pretty smooth


Thanks for the advise, but going trough 2 borders doesn't sound like a great idea for me because there is already hours of waiting between HU-RO so I can't imagine if I add to that HU-UKR... hno:

But it's okay, I don't miss too much I think... :yes:


----------



## MichiH

^^ That means, A3 Carpathian crossing is not a PPP project, neither the A1 Carpathian crossing. I usually don't care about contract details but is there currently any PPP project ongoing or planned in Romania?


----------



## Le Clerk

No, Comarnic-Brașov is not a PPP anymore. It will be budget and EU funded mostly. 

There is one PPP left and that is Craiova-Pitești which is în negotiations now but I doubt it will be more succesul than Comarnic-Ploiești. So it will probably fall into the same mix funded scheme somatime în the future.


----------



## aubergine72

Le Clerk said:


> A former forum member was appoint advisor to the minister of transportation in the current government. He moved for a while to the other RO forumpeundemerg.ro
> 
> Thimbs up Catalin and don't dissapoint us ! kay:


What was his username?


----------



## pasadia

aubergine72 said:


> What was his username?


Cutterd. Not really active here, on SSC, for some time now.



sponge_bob said:


> Why would anyone waste money preparing a tender so???


Well, actually they need a new FS for mountain part of A3, as CNADNR FS from 2007 was without tunnels (most part of motorways through Sinaia and Busteni were done above Prahova valley, as a long viaduct). VIAROM proposal included in their FS 5 tunnels (2 at Comarnic, and one each at Sinaia, Busteni and Predeal), and CNANR agreed for 3 of them (Sinaia, Busteni and Predeal). Probably now they need those tunnels to apper in their FS as well so that they can start tender process including those. 

So 2016 will be lost with that FS for most parts of Comarnic - Brasov and works could only began on those 4 kilometers around Comarnic and those 6 kilometers on the other end (around Rasnov and Cristian); these 10 kilometers were tender this autumn and we can expect to be contracted this year. 



ukraroad said:


> Did you mean 9 o'clock??? It can't be that light at 7 p.m.


As it was already explain to you, those picture were made during the day, as people expected the opening but no one knew when it will happen. It's a pretty strange situation not to have an official opening, with politicians and priest. It's good, but still strange. 

And to finalize, some video of the new strech opened:
from Timisoara towards Lugoj, at 4* speed:






from Lugoj towards Timisoara, at normal speed:


----------



## Le Clerk

A year's end accounts of motorways in Romania, and what we could expect for 2016 in terms of openings and projects started (according to an informed *journal*):


*2015: 46,6 km of motorways opened*

- A1 Arad - Nadlac, Lot 2 - 11 km : July

- A1 Timisoara - Lugoj, Lot 2 - 25,6 km : December

- A1 Lugoj - Deva, Lot 2 - 10 km : December


*2016: 75,45 km of motorways possibly to be opened*

- A1 Lugoj - Deva, Lot 2 - 17 km

- A1 Lugoj - Deva, Lot 3 - 21 km 

- A3 Gilau (Cluj Vest) - Nadaselu - 8,7 km

- A10 Sebes - Turda, Lot 3 - 12,45 km

- A10 Sebes - Turda, Lot 4 - 16,3 km 
*
New projects to be started in 2016:*

- A3 Nadaselu - Mihaiesti - 16,8 km
- A3 Campia Turzii - Tg. Mures - 56 km
- A3 Comarnic - Brasov - 10,3 km
- A3 Bucuresti - Sos. Popasului - 3 km
- A3 Suplacu de Barcau - Bors - 64 km
- A7 Bacau by pass - 16 km
- Bucharest Ring South* - 35 km

* Unlikely to me. 
** I hope to see contracts signed next year for Sibiu-Pitesti , at least for the 2 end sections, with FS almost ready. There is reasonable time to tender and contract them by end year. 

* Length of motorways opened in last years:*

2009 - 42 km
2010 - 28 km
2011 - 57 km
2012 - 139 km
2013 - 108 km
2014 - 50,5 km
2015 - 46,6 km
*
Lenght of motorways in use by year:*

2008: 262,9 km
2009: 304,9 km
2010: 332,5 km
2011: 389,15 km
2012: 528,15 km
2013: 636,5 km 
2014: 687 km
2015: 711,6 km*

* Without 22 km of Sibiu-Orastie motorway (now closed for repairs until next year)


And map from 130km.ro :


----------



## rudiwien

Thanks for the overview!



Le Clerk said:


> A year's end accounts of motorways in Romania, and what we could expect for 2016 in terms of openings and projects started (according to an informed *journal*):
> 
> 
> *2015: 46,6 km of motorways opened*
> 
> - A1 Arad - Nadlac, Lot 2 - 11 km : July
> 
> - A1 Timisoara - Lugoj, Lot 2 - 25,6 km : December
> 
> - A1 Lugoj - Deva, Lot 2 - 10 km : December



That last line should likely be 


> - A1 Lugoj - Deva, Lot *1* - 10 km : December


right? (i.e. the already finished but not earlier usable part Balint - Sanovita)
Seems it was already wrong in the source quoted.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> A year's end accounts of motorways in Romania, and what we could expect for 2016 in terms of openings and projects started (according to an informed *journal*):


Thanks.



Le Clerk said:


> And map from 130km.ro :


Please remove the map because data is totally different! A10 lot 1+2 and A3 Campia Turzii - Tg. Mures won't be opened in 2016 according to the monitorizari.hotnews.ro article.

The article has a better (but not perfect) map. I cannot embed the map but directly link it: http://hotnews.maps.arcgis.com/apps...ue&scale=true&disable_scroll=true&theme=light. Legend:

*black = opened <= 2014
blue = opened in 2015
red = could be opened in 2016
yellow = could be opened in 2017*









Edit: I will move the estimated A10 lot 1+2 opening date to 2017. It's also "confirmed" by an article from August 2015 which reports that there's no chance to open it on schedule (October 2016) because the lack of building permits. I'm not sure if it's the same for lot 3+4. Are they still likely to be opened on schedule in March 2016?


----------



## Le Clerk

I know the map from 130km.ro is not exact. But I did not find any exact map, and I posted the approximation. A7 and A0 are also missing from that map, and while A0 is not probable to be started next year, A7 is.


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> I'm not sure if it's the same for lot 3+4. Are they still likely to be opened on schedule in March 2016?


I don't think that it's on schedule according to the following December pics:

http://forum.peundemerg.ro/index.ph...l80bn16knl3om26&topic=165.msg100274#msg100274
http://forum.peundemerg.ro/index.ph...l80bn16knl3om26&topic=165.msg100276#msg100276


----------



## medicu' de garda

Tjere's no way in hell that those 2 lots from A10 will be ready by next spring. They have both had issues with various authorisations, some of them due to changing the original course of the motorway (the A3-A10 interchance has been completely redesigned and looks nothing like the original). There is a good chance that they finish by the end of next year, if they pick up the pace, and of course, if the remaining authorisations are issued...


----------



## pasadia

First post here on 2016:

1. the bidding process for A3, Comarnic over-pass was cancelled. They received only one offer and it is said that this offer was incorrect.

From my point of view this is not a big deal as that segment was only 4 km long and didn't have a continuation in sight neither towards Ploiesti, neither towards Sinaia. We don't have any information about the other segment that was tendered in the same time, A3 around Rasnov - Cristian (Brasov county). 

2. On the missing segment between Lugoj and Deva he have a nice map, courtesy of cristi5 from PUM:










uninterrupted line are in use; the red ones were done in 2013 and open to traffic only in 2015 as there were no I/C at the end.

dashed lines are under construction:
- between Traian Vuia and Margina there are hopes that opening will come this summer. 
- between Margina and Holdea is the 6 kilometers segment where a new tender is needed for that 3 tunnels that are to be build. Estimated date for opening: 2018. 
- Between Holdea and Grind I/C there would not be traffic in 2016-2018 unless a temporary I/C won't be build near Holdea.
- Between Grind and Ilia I/C there is a possible opening late this year. 
- Even between Ilia and Deva I/C there are hopes for an opening late in 2016 but 2017 is more likely for that segment.


----------



## winnipeg

Thank you very much for those great explanations for Lugoj-Deva, it's much much easier to see the progress on this segment!! :yes:

I hope that there will be no other delay...


----------



## pasadia

More bad news abot motorway building in Roumania. For Pitesti - Sibiu section, where an FS is underway, there is a fresh report coming out from JASPERS (in english) that basicly says that all the works done so far are not good.

So a new delay in presenting a final version of this FS is in order. Probably the ending section (in plain terrain) will have a FS done but autumn 2016 (instead of december 2015) and the mountain section probably in 2017.


----------



## Theijs

pasadia said:


> For Pitesti - Sibiu section ... all the works done so far are not good.


Have the widening / broadening works on some sections been completed in 2015?


----------



## pasadia

Widening of the old DN7 is not over. But, most important, is of NO great importance since it's made for no more that 4-5 km. So I really don't care about that and neither should anyone else. And I can't see the point in widening since we are planning a motorway exactly around there.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Maybe it's not important but I think it's quite interesting to know which projects are ongoing and for which (useless) projects money is invested.

In addition, you've recently reported another delay for the motorway project. I think the 2x2 widening does not cost much money and it could be a reasonable investment.... When will the (parallel) motorway be completed there, 2020, 2022, 2025,..? :dunno:


----------



## Le Clerk

Sibiu-Pitesti motorway is pretty much blasted off the table for the 2014-2020 fiancing by the EC cosultant Jasper. Next ! Comarnic-Brasov and A7-A0.



> *The content of the documents reviewed is not suitable at this stage to support a successful Financing Application for the project.* As recommended in the Commission’s Implementing Regulation (EU) 2015/207, the Option Analysis should be carried out in two steps: in the first step looking at basic strategic options (i.e. type of infrastructure and location for the project) and in the second one at specific solutions at the technological level.
> 
> The option analysis process should start with the strategic background, the context within the relevant national strategic plans and development programs (e.g. General Transport Master Plan and the Large Infrastructure Operational Program) and determination of key project objectives. The Reports fail to present this strategic background sufficiently.





> Conclusion
> While the merits of the proposed preferred options are acknowledged, the manner in which the option
> analysis is presented does not allow for a clear and certain confirmation of the selection process.
> Based on all of the above JASPERS cannot confirm the adequacy of the documents for the support of
> a successful Financing Application and recommends review and redoing of the route alignment study
> using a clear methodology, robust and adequate scoring framework without duplications, based on
> reliable and robust Traffic Study and reliable CBA tool, realistic timetables, engineering solutions
> optioneering considering buildability and environmental issues and the latest surveys and information.
> JASPERS support remains available assist with future development of the project.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Sibiu-Pitesti motorway is pretty much blasted off the table for the 2014-2020 fiancing by the EC cosultant Jasper. Next ! Comarnic-Brasov and A7-A0.


:nuts: I think the planning procedure is not (much) more advanced for the other projects mentioned.....


----------



## Le Clerk

But it is much more easy to prepare and build. In plains, innit ?! Except for Comarnic-Brasov where it is still not ready yet, but it will be ready years before the Pitesti-Sibiu considering the fact that the latter appears to have to be redone. Comarnic-Brasov is also half the Sibiu-Pitesti in lenght. Ponta is vindicated !!


----------



## Le Clerk

Wait, more bad news. Or good, depending on the angle you look at it.

*Contract with Salini Impregilo to build segment no. 3 of Orastie - Sibiu Motorway, cancelled*




> The contract with Salini Impregilo to build segment no.3 of the Orastie - Sibiu Motorway has been cancelled, and a process to select a new company to remedy the deficiencies in that area will be started, with works to be completed in August, said Transport Minister Dan Costescu.
> 
> Under these circumstances, the traffic on the said motorway could be resumed in September this year.
> 
> "I have received a communication from CNADNR [the National Company of Motorways and National Roads] for the cancellation of the contract with the current constructor [for segment no. 3 of the Orastie-Sibiu Motorway]. At the same time, a new call for tenders for selecting the new constructor to fix the deficiencies will be launched. The deadline for these works, if no dispute arises, is August. That means in early or in mid-September, motorway traffic may be resumed," the transport minister told a Wednesday's conference at the ministry's headquarters.
> 
> A document of the Ministry of European Funds shows that the motorway in question has Q3 2018 as completion deadline and the remaining investment amounts to 92.4 million euros.



Also, CNADNR is pondering to cancel the contract for Sibiu-Pitesti feasibility contract for bad peformance.


----------



## winnipeg

The poorest of the poorest work, so much money thrown away... hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:

I think that I lost all the hope I had about the romanians highways... hno:


Another new of this week : A1 between Arad and Nadlac who openned 6 months ago already needs to be fixed, lots of holes in the road... https://youtu.be/ekYafGgSHDo?t=208 hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

So much wining ... winnipeg. 

We had hopes too many. Time to chill those hopes and be more realistic.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> *Contract with Salini Impregilo to build segment no. 3 of Orastie - Sibiu Motorway, cancelled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A document of the Ministry of European Funds shows that the motorway in question has Q3 2018 as completion deadline and the remaining investment amounts to 92.4 million euros.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I don't get it. 92 million € for.... It's to much for lot 3 Orastie-Sibiu renovation. Is the funding for lot 3 not yet transfered because of the pending problem?


----------



## rudiwien

MichiH said:


> Sorry, I don't get it. 92 million € for.... It's to much for lot 3 Orastie-Sibiu renovation. Is the funding for lot 3 not yet transfered because of the pending problem?



Other articles talk about 90 million LEI (e.g. http://monitorizari.hotnews.ro/stir...rie-data-tinta-pentru-reluarea-traficului.htm, Romanian Language only) that would be tried to be recovered from Impreglio; maybe that other article messed up the currency... ?


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Sorry, I don't get it. 92 million € for.... It's to much for lot 3 Orastie-Sibiu renovation. Is the funding for lot 3 not yet transfered because of the pending problem?


From my knowledge, CNADNR did not do the acceptance for the lot, hence it probably did not pay the contractor. Repairs were due on the contractor expenditure. CNADNR will probably do an expedited procurement procedure to appoint the contractor in charge of fixing the sliding section until end of this year.


----------



## Le Clerk

More bad news today. CNADNR cancelled the FS for Comarnic-Brasov. Romania cannot into building motorway into the mountains.


----------



## hammersklavier

winnipeg said:


> The poorest of the poorest work, so much money thrown away... hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:
> 
> I think that I lost all the hope I had about the romanians highways... hno:
> 
> 
> Another new of this week : A1 between Arad and Nadlac who openned 6 months ago already needs to be fixed, lots of holes in the road... https://youtu.be/ekYafGgSHDo?t=208 hno:


Those look like potholes ... part of the freeze-thaw cycle. Big thaws yield big potholes. I remember one time when I was heading down I-95 during a big thaw (spring 2014?) and there were potholes so huge they crossed entire _driving lanes!_


----------



## ukraroad

Le Clerk said:


> More bad news today. CNADNR cancelled the FS for Comarnic-Brasov. Romania cannot into building motorway into the mountains.


Well than Budapest-Bucharest by motorway somewhere after 2025


----------



## Le Clerk

About 2025.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> More bad news today. CNADNR cancelled the FS for Comarnic-Brasov. Romania cannot into building motorway into the mountains.


But there is no way to build a motorway network AROUND the mountains is there? 

At this rate Romania will get very little of the promised funds from the EU between 2014 and 2020 and funding roads will no longer be an EU priority after 2020 I hear.


----------



## Le Clerk

Exactly !!


----------



## ukraroad

sponge_bob said:


> But there is no way to build a motorway network AROUND the mountains is there?


That is the b***** problem: no way


----------



## sponge_bob

Bulgaria just passed out Romania with nearly 800km of motorway in service by end 2015. They know well how to play the EU game.

It suits the EU to have no drawdowns in Romania. They need to duck out of some promises of funds and Romania will seemingly let them.


----------



## Le Clerk

We squandered the political expertise that we used to have a few years ago. Bulgaria will have to accustom with getting its motorway link to EU through Serbia, because through Romania it may never come.


----------



## pasadia

Bulgaria won't get a motorway link through Romania neither if A1 will be build nor A3. Just because those two link Bucharest with Hungary and not Sofia. Sofia could be link via a motorway through our A6 but then again they won't build a motorway towards Vidin (only an express road). So...

Either way, I dont' think that a link through Romania was needed. Geography won't allowed since it's pretty useles to go through Carpathians when one can use all that flat terrain that is known as Pannonian Plain. So unless Serbia goes through another war, Roumania will be by-pass. And I'm fine with that. 



> At this rate Romania will get very little of the promised funds from the EU between 2014 and 2020


We will use some funds - at least those needed to finish what we haven't finish on 2007-2013 budget. Missing part between Lugoj and Deva, the one between Sebes and Sibiu, the motorway between Sebes and Turda and one between Campia Turzii and Targu Mures. Also Bacau by-pass. Roughly some 220 km that is contracted already and in various building stage.


----------



## ukraroad

Well maybe Bucharest-Sofia by the DX5 to Giurgiu, as Bulgaria will certainly build Ruse-Vlk. Tarnovo. It will be the shortest route. @pasadia: stupid politicians don't let realize the full potential of the country. They just diminish it, and some money comes to them hno:


----------



## winnipeg

sponge_bob said:


> Bulgaria just passed out Romania with nearly 800km of motorway in service by end 2015. They know well how to play the EU game.
> 
> It suits the EU to have no drawdowns in Romania. They need to duck out of some promises of funds and Romania will seemingly let them.


Nice for Bulgaria! Maybe they just evolded quicker than Romania and get rid quicker of corruption and sh*ts like that, that are continously blocking Romania... hno:


----------



## winnipeg

hammersklavier said:


> Those look like potholes ... part of the freeze-thaw cycle. Big thaws yield big potholes. I remember one time when I was heading down I-95 during a big thaw (spring 2014?) and there were potholes so huge they crossed entire _driving lanes!_


Yes, but this motorway has only 6 months, and so far the winter has been very hot here (except some days of cold on the begining of this month), if with only 5 or 6 days of freezing the road get such potholes, what it will be with a complete winter like we had few years ago with weeks of freezing... And a motorway isn't supposed to be stronger than a national road? hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

winnipeg said:


> Nice for Bulgaria! Maybe they just evolded quicker than Romania and get rid quicker of corruption and sh*ts like that, that are continously blocking Romania... hno:


We do not know how to build motorways in the mountains. That is the sad truth.


----------



## ukraroad

^^ Salini Impergilo has done better work on Orastie-Sibiu than this... Btw, is Suceava Bypass(2K as I remember) complete to the other side, so those driving from Ukraine to e.g. Bacau would not enter any town there. Also DN2 in Falticeni bothers me. Road after WW II, if not worsehno:


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: motorway priorities of the current gov, according to a document issued today:

Sibiu – Piteşti : 116 km : 2,075 mld. euro
Suplacu de Barcau - Bors :74 km: 92 mil Euro
documentation for Braşov – Comarnic:58 km :1,237 mld. euro
documentation for Nadaselu - Suplacu de Barcau 93 km : 115 mil euro
documentation Ploieşti – Buzău : 65 km : 315 mil. euro
Buzău – Focşani : 72 km : 350 mil. euro 
documentation for Focşani – Bacău :109,3 km : 428 mil. euro
documentation for Bacău – Paşcani: 81 km : 482 mil. euro
documentation for Tg. Neamţ – Iaşi – Ungheni : 135 km : 1,4 mld. euro


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> More bad news today. CNADNR cancelled the FS for Comarnic-Brasov. Romania cannot into building motorway into the mountains.


What is an 'FS' (feasibility study) exactly in Romania? To me a feasibility study sounds like a rough cost-benefit estimate to see if it is economically and technically possible, based on several alternatives.

But you guys make it sound it is a far more detailed design of a motorway and its environmental impact.


----------



## MichiH

^^^^ Expensive documentation works 

btw: I think 1,4 mld. euro is 1.4 billion €


----------



## Le Clerk

It is the estimate value of each project obviosly .


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is an 'FS' (feasibility study) exactly in Romania? To me a feasibility study sounds like a rough cost-benefit estimate to see if it is economically and technically possible, based on several alternatives.
> 
> But you guys make it sound it is a far more detailed design of a motorway and its environmental impact.


FS includes economic, financial, traffic, geological, technical, arheological aspects of the project. It is complicated and the EU changed în FS reporting made it even more complex for the mountain projects.


----------



## ukraroad

MichiH said:


> ^^^^ Expensive documentation works
> 
> btw: I think 1,4 mld. euro is 1.4 billion €


^^True. Golden documentation with some antiforgery signs...


----------



## pasadia

winnipeg said:


> Maybe they just evolded quicker than Romania and get rid quicker of corruption and sh*ts like that, that are continously blocking Romania... hno:


Actually is the other way around: Roumania use to had corupt officials and that helps a project to be carried out until the finish line (with some cost, of course). Now, since our prosecutors started working full-program, everyone is too damn afraid to make a decision. Not only politicians, but simple officials in goverment agencies hide behind legal regulations nd take no action. And this is way we can not get a building autorisathion in less than a year...

In Bulgaria I'm really afraid to ask how many regulation they disobey in order to build a highway in less than 9 month. 



> Btw, is Suceava Bypass(2K as I remember) complete to the other side, so those driving from Ukraine to e.g. Bacau would not enter any town there. Also DN2 in Falticeni bothers me. Road after WW II, if not worse


No, Suceava Bypass is not over, but DN2 in Falticeni was repaired last summer as far as I know.


----------



## winnipeg

pasadia said:


> Actually is the other way around: Roumania use to had corupt officials and that helps a project to be carried out until the finish line (with some cost, of course). Now, since our prosecutors started working full-program, everyone is too damn afraid to make a decision. Not only politicians, but simple officials in goverment agencies hide behind legal regulations nd take no action. And this is way we can not get a building autorisathion in less than a year...
> 
> In Bulgaria I'm really afraid to ask how many regulation they disobey in order to build a highway in less than 9 month.


Right, that's an interesting point of view!

Still it's not so much cleaner in Romania, and from the beginning, for example with CNADNR which is probably not an example of cleaness, and I don't even talk about all the contestations when a bid is won by a company that is delaying the beginning of the works... and even the result is disapointing, like Cunta-Sibiu who is now under rebuilding, Arad-Timisoara that has to be fixed only 1 year after the openning and as it will probably be the case for Arad-Nadlac... hno:

But yeah, I could easily compare with what I see in France, even if the works are way better in term of quality (no such need to be fixed after building), it takes years or even decades to build big infrastructures... even if in a way most of the actual projects in western Europe are not really comparable to the A1 highway which is vital for Romania and Bucarest (and will helps to reduce the number of killed people on the road, like on the very dangerous DN7 and so much others... :yes: ).

I just hope that in 2 years (2018), Sibiu will be reachable by a such safe highway...


----------



## nabludatel50

Just in Bulgaria Prime Minister said the builder: I do not care who has the contract, will understand and mobilize all known companies like 3-month highway was built and only then will you pay - as a result of the SST - 13 km, 6 lines + 2 emerg. lines , there were days in 2400 to operate the truck simultaneously. Estranged six months, with a gradual introduction of the technique of sections of 200-300 m with ready building permits and paid for land owners. The remaining 3 km would also be built if it were found archaeological finds.
Nobody believed that only three months can be constructed highway, but soon romanian cars :cheers: will travel on highway to Bansko and Chalkidiki. In Greece, also have released a stretch of 10 km Serres before the end of 2016 to read A 25 is completed


----------



## Theijs

nabludatel50 said:


> soon .. cars will travel on highway to Bansko and Chalkidiki.


Which Bulgarian highway is this? And which part is the 3 km with possible delay due to archeological research?


----------



## pasadia

winnipeg said:


> Right, that's an interesting point of view!
> 
> Still it's not so much cleaner in Romania, and from the beginning, for example with CNADNR which is probably not an example of cleaness,


Well, no, it is not. But still, our DNA (Anti-coruption Prosecution Agency) started to investigate road construction subject for some time now (Romstrade was first major constructor investigated). They will get to high officials, don't worry.

But al this investigatian started later that 2012 and many contracts were signed before that date (Arad - Timisoara, Orastie - Sibiu, etc...). So the effects in road quality will appear later on.


----------



## nabludatel50

Theijs said:


> Which Bulgarian highway is this? And which part is the 3 km with possible delay due to archeological research?


Izvolite 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129277151&postcount=6866

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129328493&postcount=6867

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129658941&postcount=6915


----------



## ukraroad

I believe Ponta is not that bad, he just cleans the s*** from previous years. The consequences are harsh ar the beginning, but it will pass. We just *need to see in farther perspective to judge whether anything goes OK *. Just another hard hill to climb...


----------



## Le Clerk

nabludatel50 said:


> Just in Bulgaria Prime Minister said the builder: I do not care who has the contract, will understand and mobilize all known companies like 3-month highway was built and only then will you pay - as a result of the SST - 13 km, 6 lines + 2 emerg. lines , there were days in 2400 to operate the truck simultaneously. Estranged six months, with a gradual introduction of the technique of sections of 200-300 m with ready building permits and paid for land owners. The remaining 3 km would also be built if it were found archaeological finds.
> Nobody believed that only three months can be constructed highway, but soon romanian cars :cheers: will travel on highway to Bansko and Chalkidiki. In Greece, also have released a stretch of 10 km Serres before the end of 2016 to read A 25 is completed


Do you also have a pissed-off dude called JASPERS?! :nuts:


----------



## Le Clerk

winnipeg said:


> Still it's not so much cleaner in Romania, and from the beginning, for example with CNADNR which is probably not an example of cleaness,


CNADNR has a problem of organisation first of all. And of constant political reprioritisation. There were no corruption scandals in CNADNR. 



> and I don't even talk about all the contestations when a bid is won by a company that is delaying the beginning of the works... and even the result is disapointing, like Cunta-Sibiu who is now under rebuilding, Arad-Timisoara that has to be fixed only 1 year after the openning and as it will probably be the case for Arad-Nadlac... hno:


Legal contestation is a part of EU due process, which is ... plain normal, even though protracting. 



> I just hope that in 2 years (2018), Sibiu will be reachable by a such safe highway...


No way !


----------



## pasadia

^^
@ukraroad

Let's just say that the rise of justice in Roumania it's not Ponta or any other politician doing. It is just good legislation obtain hard since 2005 and implementation. Long and painfull implementation.


----------



## ukraroad

^^It was inevitable anyway. Тяжело в учебе, легко в бою!(Hard at learning[beginning], easy in battle[later])


----------



## nabludatel50

Le Clerk said:


> Do you also have a pissed-off dude called JASPERS?! :nuts:


Le Clerk, :cheers: Do not misunderstand me - I wanted to tell you that the construction of highways is a simple task if a politician makes it complicated, so it is a problem


----------



## belerophon

Le Clerk said:


> Or good,
> 
> *Contract with Salini Impregilo to build segment no. 3 of Orastie - Sibiu Motorway, cancelled*
> 
> Also, CNADNR is pondering to cancel the contract for Sibiu-Pitesti feasibility contract for bad peformance.


Whoho! Just one short moment we can dream of CNADNR gets more intelligent by time.... To kick Impregilos ass is good news anyway. But i bet they are hired again in new projects....

But to hinder them building crap is worth at least :cheers::cheers::cheers: !


----------



## Ionuty

belerophon said:


> Whoho! Just one short moment we can dream of CNADNR gets more intelligent by time.... To kick Impregilos ass is good news anyway. But i bet they are hired again in new projects....
> 
> But to hinder them building crap is worth at least :cheers::cheers::cheers: !


They won't be allowed to participate in tenders for like two years, they're on a black list.


----------



## Le Clerk

and802 said:


> ^^
> complicated statistics...
> but the key issue is Romania does not consume the fruits the EU offers.
> I would even say Romania is not aware there are some EU fruits to consume.


Romania took 75% of EU funds in 2007-2013 EU funding cycle. This does not mean Romania does not consume the EU funds. However, it is true it took only 60% of the infrastructure funds, which is very bad. This also does not mean zero. But I hope it will be 100% or more in the 2014-2020 funding cycle.


----------



## Le Clerk

ukraroad said:


> Well, not all roads are that, so even without Nadlac-Timisoara we get a around 42km/year. The reasons of so bad quality: a) finish quickly b)save money c)earn more money(Machiavellian:every architect dreams of having a big part of a city burnt out, every doctor dreams of an epidemic...). So the people who construct badly are arsonists, and they require CNADNR to remake everything, so they earn profit:nuts:. Then the director should be in jail


Are you even real ?!


----------



## Le Clerk

ukraroad said:


> A country like RO I think will have 467 km u/c. PL has 920km:nuts:. That result is caused by the fact RO built 113 km from 1967-89(first section opened 1972); in 1990s there was nothing, and the bulk was constructed btw 2001 and now. Openings came in 2004(first) to the last btw Timispara and Lugoj. So, in Communist RO: av. 6.6km/year, 1989-2004: 0; 2004-2016: 51.58 km/year(Lot 3 of Salini excluded(A1). Not fast, but still better than 18km/year. Bulgaria is performing a bit better than that, still.


Dude, these comparisons don't make sense at all. First, communists never proposed more motorways except for the stretch between Bucharest and Pitesti, despite the fact that some plans were drawn at some point in time. Romania proposed to build motorways in earnest after 2000, so except for the 110 km of Pitesti-Bucharest built during communist, the rest were built after 2000s. Not during 40 years, but during the last 15 years or less actually.


----------



## medicu' de garda

winnipeg said:


> But the global quality wasn't better during communism? I mean, they are probably building a lot right now, but when you look at all the repairs that have been done, like on TM-Arad, or Cunta-Saliste that has been completly demolished and is under rebuilding, or Arad-Nadlac where the work has been badly done on some part (and uilder will have to repair all the concerned sections during next summer)...
> 
> So probably the building rithm has nothing to see with what has been done during communism, but the fact is that now they choose the poorest builder possible (or so) who will buid the cheappest way without paying attention if the builded roads will last more than few months... hno:


You do realise that Bucharest-Pitesti has been modernised *TWICE* in a 10 year span, don't you? And it continues to be substandard, far below the requirements for a modern motorway (due to crappy projects and crappy builders). And it's supposed to be modernised again sometime in the future, this time for real (that A0 concession + A1&A2 maintenance that LeClerk keeps bringing into the discussion includes just that). Also, Cernavoda-Constanta which was opened in 1988 has been completely rebuilt from the foundation ~10 years ago, where possible. The bridges will remain in poor condition, sadly, although they are ~28 years old... The Cernavoda bridge complex refurbishing contract that is currenyly underway only refers to the rail infrastructure.

So no, advanced infrastructure built during communism really should stay out of the discussion, if we wish to keep it serious hno:


----------



## winnipeg

Yes, I don't deny this, at first it was about the number of km of motorway opened during comunism vs. after, which is still pointless for me.... even if my arguments were not very good...


----------



## Le Clerk

*
Pitesti-Sibiu Highway project, under emergency working conditions*
BY NINEOCLOCK • FEBRUARY 10, 2016 AT 12:09 PM 46 VIEWS



> Catalin Homor, CEO of the National Highways and Roads Company (CNADNR), has decided to set up a working group in order to urgently complete the feasibility study on the Sibiu-Pitesti Highway. According to a CNADNR communiqué, starting on February 8, the company’s CEO decided to set up a working group dubbed “The Unit for the Implementation of the Feasibility Study: Revising/Updating the Feasibility Study for the Sibiu-Pitesti Highway.”
> 
> “The Sibiu-Pitesti Highway is our main infrastructure project and I decided to set up this implementation unit in order to hasten the completion of the feasibility study and in order to be sure that it matches the facts on the ground so that, once it is completed, we can start the tendering for the construction works. This project team will particularly monitor the detailed completion of special studies, so that the feasibility study would respect the quality standards imposed by the European Union,” Homor stated.
> 
> The implementation unit will exercise its specific prerogatives and take the necessary measures in order to complete the feasibility study – in line with the contractual deadline and quality parameters imposed by the tender book. -, the Technical Proposal attached to the contract, legal norms and other relevant regulations, to file monthly reports analyzing the documentation authored by the designer, to verify and approve monthly progress reports in line with the requirements imposed by the contract, which will be approved by the Technical Directorate and presented to the CEO, but also to back the financing request, with the designer’s support, in order to have it approved by the competent entities.



Other feasibility studies to be completed this year (and so tenders for works could be launched) are for the Danube bridge at Braila, A0 south* (as I was mentioning above and disputed by others), and a section of A8 (Tg Mures-Ditrau). Also, SF for A7 (Ploiesti-Focsani-Bacau) will be launched. Source


*It is well probable that A0 south and Bucharest DX ring south will be built in parallel. Tenders for Bucharest DX ring south are in preparation.


----------



## medicu' de garda

Dude, do you even read?? icard: The article YOU quoted clearly states that the FS being prepared at the moment are for the bridges at Ungheni, Sighetu Marmatiei and Braila, the Meses Tunnel, Comarnic, Busteni and Campina bypasses, part of Tg Mures-Ditrau (which is weird, as I remember the tender for this was cancelled a few months back, maybe he was confused and meant Tg Neamt-Iasi-Ungheni?). And, last but not least, the FS for the widening of the southern half of Bucharest ring-road. No mention whatsoever of any part of A0 for the moment. Also, in the near future they should tender the FS for the Ploiesti-Buzau-Focsani-Bacau *motorway* (!?!?? - the MasterPlan stated that there will be an expressroad on this route, maybe they got wiser meanwhile, but I dunno how they could modify or overrule it at this point).

I am quoting the part of the article LeClerk posted (in romanian) in order to avoid any further embarressment..



> Cătălin Homor: Finalizăm studiul pentru lărgirea la 4 benzi a Centurii de Sud a Capitalei, se lucrează la documentația pentru Tunel Meseș, pod peste Tisa în apropiere de Sighetul Marmației, pod peste Dunăre la Brăila, pod peste Prut la Ungheni și o parte din autostrada Târgu Mureș-Ditrău. Avem în derulare studiile de fezabilitate pentru ocolitoarele orașelor Comarnic, Bușteni, Câmpina. Lansăm SF-ul pentru autostrada Ploiesti-Focșani-Bacău. Studiile de fezabilitate, anul trecut, au fost evaluate la aproximativ 80 milioane de lei. Nu s-au plătit acești bani pentru că avem diferite proceduri în derulare.


----------



## Le Clerk

OK. I admit I misread about the A0 soth FS. There you go ! Mea culpa !


----------



## Le Clerk

I see this thread has stalled. I will publish a recent news that has been going on on the Romania media, and the below is a summary. However, what the news does not say is that there have been other reports from the local media that Daimler has already bought large swaths of land around the gear box plant it already owns near Sebes. The investment decision is going to be made this year, according to the *German media*, who also mentions that Russia was initially the target for investment decision, but that was dropped as a result of the economic problems there. Recently, another large appliances plant was relocated from Russia to Romania, also due to economic problems in Russia, and will be located close to A1 near Pitesti - *ARCTIC TO INVEST EUR 100MN IN NEW PLANT* . 

How is a car plant related to a road thread? The gear boxes plant and the future car plant are located at the very junction between A1 and A10 (which is currently U/C to be completed in part this year, and the rest next year). 










*Mercedes Benz considers opening car factory in Romania*
6 days ago



> Motor car manufacturer Daimler is planning to become the largest premium car manufacturer in the world, with big plans ahead Mercedes Benz in Romania. To achieve this goal, Dieter Zetsche, Chairman of the Daimler AG board of directors, said a new plant is needed. It could be built in Romania, where Daimler has a factory that produces gearboxes in Sebes, Alba County (Central-western Romania), Ziarul Financiar informs.
> 
> “The decision on the new plant is a very rational process in which we compare all aspects of education level, availability of labour force, logistics, infrastructure, how easy it is to do business in that country, distance to suppliers and customers. Romania can be a solution. In Romania we have a positive experience due to the gearbox factory, which is very good. It’s an advantage for Romania that we have a factory for gearboxes there,” said Dieter Zetsche, Chairman of Daimler AG board of directors.
> 
> “We are already manufacturing beyond the installed technical capacity by additional shifts, and at some point we will reach the moment when we will need additional capacity for new production. Now expand in Brazil, South Africa and other countries, in China for example. But a moment will come when we will need a new plant at European level. It is unlikely to add an additional production capacity in Germany as growth doesn’t come from there,” said Zetsche.
> 
> In Romania, Daimler group started in 2013 an investment plan of EUR 300 million in a gearbox plant in Sebes.


It's nothing certain yet but the connected local and German news pile up. It is also connected to a recent business trip that Iohannis took în Germany.


----------



## Le Clerk

This is about further car production capacities relocated to România, to a hopefully not very future motorway. 

*Ford May Move More Production to Craiova Plant in Romania*
February 18, 2016



> Ford is said to be adding production of both the Ka minicar and EcoSport small SUV to its Craiova, Romania manufacturing plant, according to a report from Automotive News Europe.
> 
> A report released Tuesday from the Ziarul Financiar business paper stated that Ford was considering moving production of both models to the plant in order to reduce or eliminate importing of the EcoSport from India for sales in Europe. The next-gen Ka is currently built in Tychy, Poland at the Fiat plant as part of a production deal that is set to end in April.


----------



## Le Clerk

And on the same thoughts ...

*8,000 Dacia plant trade unionists stage protest in Mioveni in support of Sibiu-Pitesti motorway*



> About 8,000 people are taking part to the protest staged by Automobile Dacia trade union in Mioveni Monday afternoon. The trade unionists requests include, among others, the speeding up of the building of Pitesti-Sibiu motorway.
> 
> The protesters claim the building of the highway would lead to the setting up of thousands of jobs.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> However, what the news does not say is that there have been other reports from the local media that Daimler has already bought large swaths of land around the gear box plant it already owns near Sebes. The investment decision is going to be made this year, according to the *German media*, who also mentions that Russia was initially the target for investment decision, but that was dropped as a result of the economic problems there.


Yes, STA has bought land to be able to extent the existing plant. But it's planned to build another building for a new transmission type. I think the decision for the new transmission production was already made about one year ago.

There's no space for any extension of the German transmission plant in Stuttgart. They temporarily hired a building for assembling the old 7 gear automatic transmission four years ago but it's planned to be closed when the 9 gear automatic transmission in Sebes is in full production and the 9 gear transmission is used for all car models. They currently ramp-on the production in Romania but one shift only. It's the mentioned 300 million € investment.



Le Clerk said:


> In Romania, Daimler group started in 2013 an investment plan of EUR 300 million in a gearbox plant in Sebes.


The German article reports that they need two new engine plants in addition to the new final assembly plant. One should be in China (the existing one was build up during the last 5 years), the other one in Eastern Europe.

There's already a final assembly plant in Kecskemét, Hungary.


----------



## Robertkc

Article in the Serbian press about EU funding for the development of project and technical documentation for a motorway connection (A9?) to connect Timisoara with Belgrade via Moravita, Vrsac and Pancevo. That border crossing (Moravita/Vatin) is the busiest of the RO-SRB borders. 

http://www.novosti.rs/vesti/srbija.73.html:593769-Vrsac-dobija-auto-put


----------



## Le Clerk

That's good news, but I do not see any coordination with the Romanian side, which has no priorities there. It's weird considering it's about EU funds which are supposed to ensure cross-border coordination.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Yes, STA has bought land to be able to extent the existing plant. But it's planned to build another building for a new transmission type. I think the decision for the new transmission production was already made about one year ago.
> 
> There's no space for any extension of the German transmission plant in Stuttgart. They temporarily hired a building for assembling the old 7 gear automatic transmission four years ago but it's planned to be closed when the 9 gear automatic transmission in Sebes is in full production and the 9 gear transmission is used for all car models. They currently ramp-on the production in Romania but one shift only. It's the mentioned 300 million € investment.
> 
> 
> 
> The German article reports that they need two new engine plants in addition to the new final assembly plant. One should be in China (the existing one was build up during the last 5 years), the other one in Eastern Europe.
> 
> There's already a final assembly plant in Kecskemét, Hungary.


Maybe my reading of the German article is not very accurate, but I understand Daimler plans a new car plant. Actually, that was also mentioned by Dieter Zetsche, Chairman of the Daimler AG board of directors, when he was here.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Maybe my reading of the German article is not very accurate, but I understand Daimler plans a new car plant. Actually, that was also mentioned by Dieter Zetsche, Chairman of the Daimler AG board of directors, when he was here.


You are right, the article reports that a new car plant (final assembly) is planned. In addition, two new car engine plants are planned.

More precisely, the article reports that two new final assembly and two new engine plants are planned. One final assembly plant will be in Mexico (start of production in 2018), the location of the second one is not yet decided. It was under discussion that it could be in Russia. One engine plant will be in China, the second one will likely be in Eastern Europe.

Again, it's not reported in this article but the Sebes transmission plant will also be extended considerably.

A supplier plant is also extended close-by, about 20km from an A10 exit. Many new jobs...


----------



## Le Clerk

Sebes transmission will open next month:



> *Daimler To Start Production At New Transmission Plant In April*
> 
> German group Daimler will start the production of 9G Tronic automatic transmission for Mercedez-Benz vehicles at its new plant in Sebes (central Romania), in April.


_______________________


A couple of recent drone fils on A10 (lots 3 & 4), made by Asociatia Pro Infrastructura:

lot 3: 12,45km (44% completion rate)





lot 4: 16.3 km (43% completion rate)


----------



## Le Clerk

Road junction north of Ploiesti, on DN1B, currently U/C. The junction will connect 2 major traffic dirrections: from east of Romania to north to Brasov.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> You are right, the article reports that a new car plant (final assembly) is planned. In addition, two new car engine plants are planned.
> 
> More precisely, the article reports that two new final assembly and two new engine plants are planned. One final assembly plant will be in Mexico (start of production in 2018), the location of the second one is not yet decided. It was under discussion that it could be in Russia. One engine plant will be in China, the second one will likely be in Eastern Europe.
> 
> Again, it's not reported in this article but the Sebes transmission plant will also be extended considerably.
> 
> A supplier plant is also extended close-by, about 20km from an A10 exit. Many new jobs...


BTW: there are more local reports on Daimler's new plant project.


> *Reports Daimler plans new plant to set off tussle amongst CEE states*
> 
> German car manufacturer Daimler is considering Slovakia as a location for a new plant, local media reported on March 9.
> 
> The report suggests the carmaker is hoping to spark competition for its favours across the region. It comes just a few days after the head of Daimler's management board, Dieter Zetsche, said Romania might be picked to host a factory. Meanwhile, the claim will have pricked up ears in Hungary, which already hosts a plant. The German firm has said in the past that it wants to expand the facility at Kecskemet.
> 
> Slovakia, which is the largest car producer per capita in Europe, is home to three large car assembly plants, run by Germany’s Volkswagen, France’s PSA Peugeot-Citroen and South Korea’s Kia Motors. Following months of speculation across Central Europe that the country was vying with Poland, Hungary and the Czech Republic, Jaguar Land Rover announced in summer last year that it will place a £1bn plant in Slovakia. Romania hosts plants run by Renault and Ford.
> 
> Daimler division Mercedes-Benz Cars, which last year produced 2mn cars, is looking to divisify its production in Europe and hopes to open a new plant to turn out cars and another to produce engines, Slovak media claims. A spokesperson for Mercedes said the company is constantly looking for the proper location for a capacity boost, but did not reveal any more detail, reports portfolio.hu.
> 
> Daimler acquired a 441-hectare plot in Hungary in 2008, of which it currently uses only 160 hectares. The company originally planned to to use the remaining area to build a second plant to double potential capacity to 300,000 units, but that was derailed by the financial crisis. Since 2012 the company has been suggesting it will reinvigorate the plan, but it now appears less certain.
> 
> “It is true that we are continuously examining the parametres of the local production in connection with market growth and sale potential," Mercedes-Benz Cars corporate spokesman Matthias Krust said. “This applies to all markets and regions." A final decision on the expansion plans will be made by the end of March, Slovak media claims.


----------



## Fooxx67

Le Clerk said:


> Road junction north of Ploiesti, on DN1B, currently U/C. The junction will connect 2 major traffic dirrections: from east of Romania to north to Brasov.


I like this solution


----------



## Qtya




----------



## Qtya

What is the status of the Bors - Suplacu de Barcau A3 section?


----------



## pasadia

It is expected that ground works will be started again this month. Contract was signed last year and design phased should be over.


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## Qtya

pasadia said:


> It is expected that ground works will be started again this month. Contract was signed last year and design phased should be over.


Thank you, looking forward to it. Completion is scheduled some time end of 2018 I suppose? Nevertheless without the next section till Nadaselu, it wont bring much connectivity I'm affraid.


----------



## pasadia

Yes, probably will be finished together with M35 and M4 between Debrecen - Berettyoujfalu - Artand. So by 2018, 100 years after unification, will have two conection between Transilvania / Erdely / Ardeal and the former capital. Wien, that is, not Budapest! 

And on a serious note, the situation is as follows:
- for the segment between Nadaselu and Mihaiesti bidding process is over, a contract should be sign soon
- the "Meses tunnel" (somewhere south of Zalau), is in process of getting a new FS. 
- the rest of the segment between Nadaselu and Surplacu should get this spring a new enviromental agreement

Futher inland, after Campia Turzii towards Targu Mures, we are expecting also ground works to start this month (or this spring, at least), with delivery time somewhere in 2017. Toghether with Sebes - Turda segment, all this segments will put Cluj way ahead of other towns in terms of infrastructure conections.


----------



## Le Clerk

Hope there will not be a wall soon on all those motorway connections. 

________


Indeed, Cluj will have the best infrastructure connections in Romania as a result of A3 and A10 connections, better than Bucharest and even Timisoara, let alone other smaller cities. It is no surprise that Cluj is also becoming second center in terms of economic development , overtaking Timisoara and competing head-on with Bucharest. 

BTW: *IT consultancy arm of Porsche group opens office at Cluj*


----------



## Le Clerk

Works on the site of Bacau by-pass motorway, part of future A7 motorway. 






























Source: FB


----------



## AlexAllex

Been there today. No one was there, no trucks, machinery, people, nothing (yet).


----------



## Le Clerk

Let us know when works start. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

More on the Daimler plant scuffle:

*Poland pulled into CEE's Daimler car chase*

March 18, 2016


> Poland is being pulled into the chase for Daimler's planned factory in Central and Eastern Europe. The German automotive company has put Poland and Hungary onto a short list as potential locations for a new €800mn engine factory, a Polish newspaper reported on March 18.
> 
> The report from Puls Biznesu adds fuel to the fire of speculation on the plant’s location, resembling the race whipped up amongst CEE countries last year to host a €1.3bn plant for Jaguar Land Rover. The report that Poland is amongst the candidates follows claims that Daimler is eyeing Hungary, Romania, Russia and Slovakia. The Polish report claims that Slovakia, which eventually won the JLR investment, has now fallen out of the running.
> 
> The Mercedes-Benz building appears to have done its best to add to the confusion. The German press quotes a Mercedes executive as hinting that a second investment in a car factory is up for grabs, while Daimler CEO Dieter Zetsche has hinted Romania is on the list.
> 
> In Poland, Daimler is reported to be eyeing the south-western town of Jawor. The site is the same one offered to JLR, Puls Biznesu writes.
> 
> Warsaw is apparently using the British marque's positive opinion of Jawor to market the location to Daimler. Consultants are joining the effort, calling Jawor a unique location.
> 
> “Poland does not have a sufficient number of large enough plots. We should learn from the Czechs and the Hungarians how to prepare such areas,” Tomasz Olszewski of real estate broker Jones Lang LaSalle told the newspaper.
> 
> Officially, however, there is no confirmation from Germany that any investments are planned in the CEE, let alone if any particular countries are being looked at as locations. The Polish government and foreign investment agency also remain tight lipped.
> 
> That is likely the result of reports that Polish claims last year that the country was about to clinch the JLR deal upset the Indian-owned carmaker. Officials in Warsaw claimed at the time, however, that Poland simply couldn't compete with the huge package of incentives offered by Bratislava.
> 
> Hungary will be happy to hear that it remains on the shortlist. Daimler acquired a 441-hectare plot in the country in 2008, of which it currently uses only 160 hectares. The company originally planned to to use the remaining area to build a second plant to double potential capacity to 300,000 units, but that was derailed by the financial crisis. Since 2012 Damiler has been suggesting it will look again at the plan.
> 
> Meanwhile, the German press claims Russia is now out of the running. Zetsche said in January that the carmaker planned a new plant in the country, but that has now reportedly changed because there are no signs of imminent recovery in the economy.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> This is about further car production capacities relocated to România, to a hopefully not very future motorway.
> 
> *Ford May Move More Production to Craiova Plant in Romania*
> February 18, 2016


^^

It's official. This means EUR 1 billion of additional yearly production capacity at Craiova, as about 40 k Ecosports are sold yearly in Europe, which will be produced solely in Craiova. Waiting for Daimler. :cheers:

*Ford to Build EcoSport Small SUV at Craiova Next Year*
Mar-22-2016 5:15 AM ET



> ​CRAIOVA, Romania – *Ford has confirmed that it is investing up to €200 million to manufacture the Ford EcoSport small SUV at its Craiova Assembly Plant in Romania starting in the autumn of 2017.*
> 
> The EcoSport sold in Europe, excluding Russia, is currently built at Ford India’s Chennai Vehicle Assembly Plant. Ford’s Chennai plant will continue to build the EcoSport for domestic Indian sales and for many export markets around the world.
> 
> “EcoSport sales are up nearly 30 percent this year and given the continued outlook for sales growth in the small SUV segment, it’s the right time to move EcoSport production to Europe and take advantage of the excellent workforce and operations we have in Craiova,” said Jim Farley, president and CEO, Ford of Europe.
> 
> Since taking over the Craiova facility in 2008, Ford has invested more than €1 billion in its Romanian manufacturing operations. The Ford B-MAX multi-activity vehicle is currently built in Craiova, plus Ford’s 1.0-litre EcoBoost engine – the only engine to win the International Engine of the Year award three years in succession.
> 
> Ford also said it will continue to seek opportunities to build further products in Craiova so that it can fully utilize the facility’s capacity and asset utilization.
> 
> “Craiova has a bright future if it continues to improve its competitiveness and operational flexibility. The recent successful agreement on a two-year labor contract was a very positive step,” Farley said. “We also need to continue to work with the government and local authorities to improve infrastructure and logistics.”


----------



## winnipeg

Is the DN76 (Oradea-Deva) the worst national road of Romania? (At least of western Romania?)


Today I went in Vartop and I drove on DN76 on Varfurile-Pocola...

This road as it is right now is a killing road, the amount of holes, unfinished buildings (abandoned?).... every 200m there is a huge bump and you almost have to stop in front of it...  On some parts you have to drive on the opposite side to avoid all the holes while the traffic is big on those segments, it is unbelievable.... :no:

Are the work abandoned on this road? The only few workers I saw were on the hilly part (Lazuri-Cristioru de Jos)

Some pics from my dashcam :


----------



## bogdymol

I drove there last time about 3-4 years ago. It looks almost the same now (from your pictures) hno:


----------



## winnipeg

Here is what I filmed on DN76 between Petrileni and Drăgănești : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOzYcTxDfXg

15 minutes for those only 10km of road.... 40km/h on average... :no:


----------



## Alpin

Sebes - Turda Lot 2 (24.3km):


----------



## Le Clerk

*Exclusive: Daimler can build a Mercedes engine plant near Sebes gearbox plant in Romania*
APRIL 4, 2016



> Mayor of Sebes, Adrian Alexandru Dancila, has confirmed that Daimler acquired huge pieces of land near Sebes gearbox plant in Romania for a possible future Mercedes engine plant.
> 
> It was a rumour in the romanian press at the begining of March 2016 that Daimler has acquired huge pieces of land near Sebes gearbox plant. The mayor of Sebes, Adrian Alexandru Dancila, has confirmed the news.
> 
> According to the Sebes mayor, the land acquired by Daimler is as big as the land used for the gearbox plant, which means a total of 130,000 sqm from which 72,000 sqm were used for the new 9G-Tronic gearbox plant.
> 
> Two weeks ago, polish press has speculated that Daimler will build a car plant and a engine plant in Jawor.
> 
> But it seems that Sebes can be also a candidate for a Daimler engine plant. With high skills workers in Cugir and Sebes for manufacturing the modern 9G-Tronic gearbox, the land already acquired near to the Sebes plant, it would be more logic to build an engine plant in the neighbourhood.
> 
> Mercedes has produced last year 300,000 7-speed double clutch gearbox for the compact range and will raise the production for the new 9G-Tronic automatic gearbox from one shift to three shifts.
> 
> 80% of the 1.32 million Mercedes models with all wheel drive and rear wheel drive sold last year used an automatic gearbox.


----------



## Alpin

^^

[RO] Romania | road infrastructure • autostrăzi şi drumuri


----------



## CrazySerb

Have a heart 
Like me, he no longer has access to the DLM's Balkan economy thread hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

Alpin said:


> ^^
> 
> [RO] Romania | road infrastructure • autostrăzi şi drumuri


You need a car to use roads and motorways, doh ! 


CrazySerb said:


> Have a heart
> Like me, he no longer has access to the DLM's Balkan economy thread hno:



True !


----------



## pasadia

Le Clerk said:


> All sections have received start of works orders so works will start in the coming period.


No, they didn't receive that. Still waiting for papers and won't receive that untill all the papars are in order. They only did design phase where it was needed, but not even arheological works yet (usually this we're the first kind of works to be done).


----------



## Le Clerk

Apparently so. One of the lots was canceled by the builder as a result of delays in receiving the order to start works. It's section Tg Mures-Ungheni.

http://monitorizari.hotnews.ro/stir...rea-contracutului-nu-dat-ordinul-incepere.htm


----------



## Alpin

The Suplacu de Barcău viaduct (1.8 km), part of the highway stretch Suplacu de Barcau - Bors (64.5km). The Suplacu de Barcău - Borș segment (64.5 km) was previously U/C, but the respective contract w. Bechtel was terminated in May 2013, with the construction progress around 50%. The works are supposed to resume in the coming weeks:






+ 






(switch to HD for a better video quality)


----------



## sponge_bob

Alpin said:


> The works are supposed to resume in the coming weeks:


Lovely, the Shot in the Throat motorway you should call it.


----------



## Alpin

Gilău - Nădășelu section, part of A3 (Cluj - Oradea Motorway). 










ciprebbe @ *forum.peundemerg.ro.*


----------



## Alpin

^^


----------



## Samply

Lovely vid, thanks


----------



## Singidunum

What is the current status of A9? When can we expect to see it U/C?


----------



## bogdymol

I haven't heard anything about A9 motorway (Timisoara - Serbian border) in the last year. It is very low on the priorities list and nobody talks about it. Don't imagine to see it under construction in the next few years...

How about the continuation of the motorway into Serbia? When will Belgrade - Romanian border motorway get build?


----------



## Singidunum

So far they only talk about it but no concrete action has taken place


----------



## Theijs

I took this road several times. No excessive dense of traffic that requires the construction of a high way. Extension of the 2*2 express road out of Timisoara and a ring road around TM would be sufficient imho.


----------



## bogdymol

A2 motorway, seen from a MiG-21 Lancer:









facebook


----------



## Theijs

Yesterday I drove Sibiu - Brasov and that made me wonder: are all plans for an autostrada or express road between those cities 'on hold'?


----------



## pasadia

Pretty much. There is a FS undergoing for Sibiu - Fagaras part, but i won't expect to be constructed soon. More likely never.


----------



## Alpin

That highway W-E will have to reach Brasov at some point. And as Pasadia pointed out, Sibiu - Fagaras is one of the few highway sections for which the FS is underway, other than the known top priority highway streaches (Sibiu - Pitesti, Suplacu de Barcau - Mihaiesti CJ, Targu Mures - Ungheni IS, Ploiesti - Pascani and Comarnic - Brasov (?)).


----------



## Robertkc

Theijs said:


> I took this road several times. No excessive dense of traffic that requires the construction of a high way. Extension of the 2*2 express road out of Timisoara and a ring road around TM would be sufficient imho.


 ...and completion of the partially completed bypass around Vrsac on the Serbian side of the border.


----------



## Le Clerk

pasadia said:


> Pretty much. There is a FS undergoing for Sibiu - Fagaras part, but i won't expect to be constructed soon. More likely never.


Every time I go on that road looks like the unbearable traffic cries for a motorway profile. It looks the traffic is as bad as on Craiova-Pitesti if not worse.


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> I took this road several times. No excessive dense of traffic that requires the construction of a high way. Extension of the 2*2 express road out of Timisoara and a ring road around TM would be sufficient imho.


There is not even a iota of intention for a FS for that section let alone any thing close to an actual project. Any Ponta references to a motorway there were no more than fine BS like basically the rest of his motorway plans.


----------



## Alpin

Gilău - Nădășelu section, part of A3 (Cluj - Oradea Motorway). 






&

:lol: min. 7:23 






ciprebbe @ forum.peundemerg.ro.


----------



## AlexAllex

A7 Motorway - Bacau Bypass



AlexAllex said:


> Been there today. No one was there, no trucks, machinery, people, nothing (yet).





Le Clerk said:


> Let us know when works start. :cheers:


It started today: (https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=869853329793596&id=100003068101840)


----------



## Le Clerk

Good stuff. FS and design for Ploiesti-Bacau motorway should be launched in June. :cheers:


----------



## roaddor

Hi, is the planned expressway from Turda to Cluj heading afterwards to the border with Hungary and Ukraine being built in parallel with A3 from Cluj to Oradea, they seem very close to each other.


----------



## pasadia

Yeah, that plannrd expressway it's pretty stupid. I would rather have it started around Zalau area. But no chance to be build before 2030-2035.


----------



## roaddor

^^
Thanks,
I am interested if you have any segments built/ under construction on concession or everything is funded to a big extent by the European commission. I mean the parts of A3 in Transilvania, A10 or you build them completely with your own budget.


----------



## medicu' de garda

Everything on the A1 is build from EU funds. So is the entire A10 Turda-Sebes and the A3 segment between Campia Turzii and Targu Mures. The rest of A3 from Gilau to the border near Oradea is built from state funds and it's status is rather uncertain: Gilau-Nadaselu is progresing along nicely, but payments are way behind; Nadaselu-Mihaesti is signed, but nothing has been done to actually begin construction, and Suplacu de Barcau-Bors border crossing is uncertain for a year now, as the contractor hasn't even moved in the area, with signs of eventual bankrupcy hno: .

There is no concession road or rail project in Romania, there was only one stretch that was deemed fesable, A3 Comarnic-Brasov, but after 3 (three) atempts in over a decade, ironically with the same company, the idea was scrapped forever, hopefully. Two end segments have been tendered for contruction with state funds (Rasnov-Cristian and Comarnic bypass), but one has been cancelled and the other is perpetualy "in tender analysing phase". So the interest for this one is rather low now, despite the huge traffic it is supposed to ease...


----------



## JackFrost

^^how many % of EU funds does Romania spend in a period? Seems quite low for me between 2007-2015, doesnt it?


----------



## Alpin

Speaking of A10, here's an update from Section 2:








































































































































*vreau#o#tara#ca#afara* @ *forum.peundemerg.ro*.

And Section 1 :lol:










*lupualb* @ *forum.peundemerg.ro*.

Sections 3 and 4 are more advanced, construction is @ ~ 50% on both of them.


----------



## Le Clerk

JackFrost said:


> ^^how many % of EU funds does Romania spend in a period? Seems quite low for me between 2007-2015, doesnt it?


About 65% for infrastructure in that period. Quite low yes. Possibly also because they focused on non-EU funded project (i.e. Transilvania motorway) instead of fully chasing EU funded projects such as A1 (which runs in parallel to Transilvania motorway). This false target also generated another bogus debate later on (which further deferred EU funded projects): Comarnic-Brasov (state funded) instead of Sibiu-Pitesti (EU funded).


----------



## Le Clerk

roaddor said:


> Hi, is the planned expressway from Turda to Cluj heading afterwards to the border with Hungary and Ukraine being built in parallel with A3 from Cluj to Oradea, they seem very close to each other.


That'd be 3d (considering A6 and A3) motorway in parallel to the A1 backbone. Not in the next decade most likely !


----------



## Le Clerk

In Romanian, highway means motorway. 

*Italian company to build 17-km segment of Romania’s Transylvania highway*



> Italian company Impresa Construzioni Giuseppe Maltauro has won the contract to build the 17-km segment Nadaselu-Mihaiesti of the Transylvania Highway, offering a price of EUR 99 million, almost twice lower than the one estimated by the National Highways Company.
> 
> The authorities estimated a price of EUR 183 million for the project, reports local Economica.net. The contract was awarded via a public tender, and the project will be financed with money from the state budget.
> 
> The highway segment is located in the Cluj county. The contract has an 18-month duration, with six months due for design and 12 months for the construction work.


----------



## Le Clerk

Suspended roundabout north of Ploiesti was opened yesterday


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How realistic are those '12 months for construction' deadlines?


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> Italian company to build 17-km segment of Romania&#146;s Transylvania highway


Was the price the only criteria?


----------



## Le Clerk

Price is the most important criterion for tender award.


----------



## cricric

ChrisZwolle said:


> How realistic are those '12 months for construction' deadlines?


You have here a map. Click for a higher resolution.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> Price is the most important criterion for tender award.


In Romania... ** A tender can contain several quality criteria, so the lowest doesn't win automatically.


----------



## roaddor

Le Clerk said:


> About 65% for infrastructure in that period. Quite low yes. Possibly also because they focused on non-EU funded project (i.e. Transilvania motorway) instead of fully chasing EU funded projects such as A1 (which runs in parallel to Transilvania motorway). This false target also generated another bogus debate later on (which further deferred EU funded projects): Comarnic-Brasov (state funded) instead of Sibiu-Pitesti (EU funded).


I guess Pitesti-Sibiu is with a higher priority than Ploesti-Brasov even though the latter is also quite important. Do you have a deadline from the European commission to finish A1 through the Carpathians by the end of 2022 when the current period is over?


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> In Romania... ** A tender can contain several quality criteria, so the lowest doesn't win automatically.


"price is the most important" does not mean price is the only criteria. There are also quality criteria which determine a final score together with price, and which in the end determine the award. Actually, Romania is compliant with the *Dirrective on Public Procurement.*


----------



## Le Clerk

roaddor said:


> I guess Pitesti-Sibiu is with a higher priority than Ploesti-Brasov even though the latter is also quite important. Do you have a deadline from the European commission to finish A1 through the Carpathians by the end of 2022 when the current period is over?


Sibiu-Pitesti is planned to be completed by 2022 initially, now by 2021. Because EU funds from 2014-2020 need to be spent on that primarily. And A7 on the section Ploiesti-Bacau, which is a second priority. Of course, these come along A10 and A3 in between Bors and Tg Mures which are also funded by EU (with some small exceptions) and are U/C. 

Ploiesti-Brasov (actually Comarnic-Brasov section of A3, as Ploiesti-Comarnic is a pretty decent 2x2 road) is not a priority anymore, even though there are plans to revise the FS as the recent tenders for works organised last year were a total failure because of the difficulty of the mountain sections and the poor drafting of the tender documentation. In the meantime, they will build by-passes for several choke-points on that route. 

Craiova-Pitesti motorway is now again a 'priority' for the government who wants to convince Ford to produce electric cars here following the recent visit in the US of our PM, but let's see some actual progress there first ...


----------



## italystf

Theijs said:


> In Romania... ** A tender can contain several quality criteria, so the lowest doesn't win automatically.


It's like that everywhere in EU. Public contracts are now regulated by EU directives.


----------



## roaddor

Le Clerk said:


> Sibiu-Pitesti is planned to be completed by 2022 initially, now by 2021. Because EU funds from 2014-2020 need to be spent on that primarily. And A7 on the section Ploiesti-Bacau, which is a second priority. Of course, these come along A10 and A3 in between Bors and Tg Mures which are also funded by EU (with some small exceptions) and are U/C.
> 
> Ploiesti-Brasov (actually Comarnic-Brasov section of A3, as Ploiesti-Comarnic is a pretty decent 2x2 road) is not a priority anymore, even though there are plans to revise the FS as the recent tenders for works organised last year were a total failure because of the difficulty of the mountain sections and the poor drafting of the tender documentation. In the meantime, they will build by-passes for several choke-points on that route.
> 
> Craiova-Pitesti motorway is now again a 'priority' for the government who wants to convince Ford to produce electric cars here following the recent visit in the US of our PM, but let's see some actual progress there first ...


This is quite unexpected, in a positive way . So Romania have convinced EU to provide money for the A3 part from Bors to Targu Mures, for the whole A10 and if I understand you correctly also for the A7 part from Ploesti to Bacau. At the same time, these highways do not lie on the designated TEN-T corridors passing through Romania (Rhine-Danube and Orient/Eastern Mediterranean), which are the most important to EU with respect to fund allocation. I guess your administration has done its homework very well.


----------



## Le Clerk

This is the TEN-T Core and Comprehensive map for RO&BG . Core is funded 85% by EU and Comprehensive much less .


----------



## Le Clerk

The call for projects for infrastructure has been launched in ROmania.

*The Minister of EU Funds calls for projects under EUR 5.8 bln infrastructure program*
By Country Investment Reviews May 31, 2016 



> The Minister of European Funds opened on Monday calls for financing roads, railroads and metro infrastructure development projects with a total budget of EUR 5.8 billion from the overall Large Infrastructure Operational Program 2014-2016.
> 
> According to AGERPRES “the financing requests for all the calls opened today will be registered between June, 1, 2016- December, 31, 2018. There will be financed infrastructure projects unfinished until the end of 2015, as well as new projects, prioritized for financing depending on the documents of strategic planning”.
> 
> The goal of roads infrastructure financing is to ensure the passengers and goods mobility in terms of insurance and efficiency of resources and irregularities removal from EU roads infrastructure, while the goal for train infrastructure is to finish the railroad aisle Rhin-Danube, more exactly the improvement of the railroad between Hungary and Constanta boundary, in this way ensuring the mobility growth on the railroad central TEN-T, as well as efficiency and competitiveness of railroad transport.
> 
> The budget of the railroads call is EUR 1.85 billion, the eligible applicants being the National Company of Railways CFR SA, the Transport Minister and other relevant beneficiaries.
> 
> The budget of the public roads call is EUR 3.27 billion and the eligible applicant is the National Company of Highways and National Roads, which is the administrator of roads infrastructure of national and European interest.
> 
> The Large Infrastructure Operational Program 2014-2020 has allocated almost EUR 12 billion for the transport, environment and energy sectors.


----------



## roaddor

Le Clerk said:


> This is the TEN-T Core and Comprehensive map for RO&BG . Core is funded 85% by EU and Comprehensive much less .


I know about these maps even though they are not complete. I mean the core networks in both countries are bigger than what is shown. It will be very good, however, if it is possible to make use of EU funding (85%) regarding the so called core network. 
I was talking about the TEN-T corridors depicted below. They are the ones which have the funding of 85% by European commission and the EU priority is to finish them first. Afterwards if there are enough resources left, we could eventually apply for other main traces. It is very positive to see that your infrastructure operational program can also be adapted at this point of time to your core network.


----------



## Theijs

The call for projects (tenders?) includes improvement of the road from DTSeverin to Calafat?


----------



## Le Clerk

The current priorities of the CNADNR are:

1. Sibiu-Pitesti (A1)
2. Bors-Nadaselu (A3)
3. Ploiesti-Pascani (A7)
4. Tg Mures-Ungheni (A8)
5. Upgrade of Bucharest South belt (expressway)

and of curse completion of current works on A1 (Sibiu-Arad), A10 (Sebes-Turda) and A3 (Campia Turzii-Tg Mures)

LE: and recently Craiova-Pitesti motorway (A12) as I mentioned above, though I am still curios to see what is going to happen for that actually because it was a concession so far, and all concessions failed. 

LE2: That's roughly EUR 20 B în projects while the budget in the call for projects is EUR 3.27 B - roads that is.


Basically TEN-T core with some exceptions.

MT Strategic plan:
http://media.hotnews.ro/media_server1/document-2016-01-15-20730297-0-plan-strategic.pdf


----------



## roaddor

Le Clerk said:


> The current priorities of the CNADNR are:
> 
> 1. Sibiu-Pitesti (A1)
> 2. Bors-Nadaselu (A3)
> 3. Ploiesti-Pascani (A7)
> 4. Tg Mures-Ungheni (A8)
> 5. Upgrade of Bucharest South belt (expressway)
> 
> and of curse completion of current works on A1 (Sibiu-Arad), A10 (Sebes-Turda) and A3 (Campia Turzii-Tg Mures)
> 
> LE: and recently Craiova-Pitesti motorway (A12) as I mentioned above, though I am still curios to see what is going to happen for that actually because it was a concession so far, and all concessions failed.
> 
> LE2: That's roughly EUR 20 B în projects while the budget in the call for projects is EUR 3.27 B - roads that is.


I think point 5 in the list can be also added to the highway Bucharest (RO) - Veliko Turnovo (BG) together with a new bridge over Danube near the old and obviously with already limited capacity bridge. It is a good idea to join efforts for EU funds in this direction.



Theijs said:


> The call for projects (tenders?) includes improvement of the road from DTSeverin to Calafat?


Definitely this segment as part of A6 will be upgraded to an expressway at least since it is the only way to enter Orient/East Med corridor in Bulgaria.


----------



## Le Clerk

DTSeverin to Lugoj was upgraded and modernised under a ISPA financing program for heavy (read truck) traffic. It would make sense to continue the modernisation from DTSeverin to Calafat. 

Don't take the priorities as the actual fact. This government will change at the end of the year so next year we may have other 'priorities'. However, in the meanwhile the masterplan will be approved, and A6 is there as well.


----------



## Le Clerk

Edit: CNADNR has published the investment priorities for this call for projects:

New projects:


> A1: Sibiu - Piteşti motorway
> A7: Ploieşti - Buzău-Focşani-Bacău expressway
> A3 - Aeroport Henri Coandă expressway
> Târgu Mureş by-pass
> Bacău by-pass
> Bucharest Ring
> Piteşti - Râmnicu Vâlcea - Racoviţă DN
> Câmpina - Săcele DN
> A1 - Titu - Bâldana - Târgovişte DN
> Tecuci by-pass DN
> Mihăileşti by-pass DN;





>  DN 56 - Craiova - Calafat;
>  DN 66 - Rovinari - Petroşani;
>  DN 76 - Deva - Oradea;
>  DN 6 - Alexandria - Craiova;
>  DN 5 - Bucureşti - Adunaţii Copăceni;
>  DN 73 - Piteşti - Braşov).
> 
> By-passes:
>  Caracal;
>  Carei;
>  Braşov;
>  Târgu Jiu;
>  Suceava.


Completion of U/C projects:



> Lugoj - Deva motorway (lots 2, 3 and 4);
> Sebeş - Turdam motorway (lots 1, 2, 3, 4);
> Timişoara - Lugoj motorway.


http://www.cnadnr.ro/docs/comunicate/Comunicat CNADNR SA 01.06.2016 ref.pdf


----------



## pasadia

roaddor said:


> I think point 5 in the list can be also added to the highway Bucharest (RO) - Veliko Turnovo (BG) together with a new bridge over Danube near the old and obviously with already limited capacity bridge. It is a good idea to join efforts for EU funds in this direction.


Actually no. South by-pass of Bucharest towards an expressway standard dosn't have anything to do with conectivity towards Bulgaria. It's mainly for local and small transit trafic. 
Bucharest will need a real highway around, planned A0, and hopefully they will start building it soon, at least on northern part, between DN1 - Otopeni airport and A3. 

Conectivity towards Bulgaria will be improve when they will decide an the location for a new bridge. And hopefully than won't be Giurgiu / Ruse. I hope to see a new bridge either at Turnu Magurele / Nikopol, either at Zimnicea / Shistov, asuring the direct link between Bucharest and Plevnen/Sofia. 



> Definitely this segment as part of A6 will be upgraded to an expressway at least since it is the only way to enter Orient/East Med corridor in Bulgaria.


Don't be so sure about it. He have many others priorities ahead of that.


----------



## aubergine72

^^

A direct link to Istanbul is more important. That, along with plans on Ruse-Veliko Tarnovo highway and onwards, make Ruse-Giurgiu bridge a very plausible option.


----------



## adymartianul

Free money is not important in Romania.


----------



## roaddor

pasadia said:


> Actually no. South by-pass of Bucharest towards an expressway standard dosn't have anything to do with conectivity towards Bulgaria. It's mainly for local and small transit trafic.
> Bucharest will need a real highway around, planned A0, and hopefully they will start building it soon, at least on northern part, between DN1 - Otopeni airport and A3.
> 
> Conectivity towards Bulgaria will be improve when they will decide an the location for a new bridge. And hopefully than won't be Giurgiu / Ruse. I hope to see a new bridge either at Turnu Magurele / Nikopol, either at Zimnicea / Shistov, asuring the direct link between Bucharest and Plevnen/Sofia.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so sure about it. He have many others priorities ahead of that.


I know A0 is a separate project in Romania, my idea is that with the new highway across Danube there, you can also solve half of the Bucharest ring in a highway grade. Thus the capital will get the southern ring and at the same time connect A1 and A2. I mean with one project two hits.

The old bridge at Ruse/Giurgiu is already suffocating from the increasing traffic and things will only deteriorate with time. So the spot needs a new modern and broader bridge which can cope with traffic demands. We are going to build Veliko Turnovo-Ruse highway and according to our plans the best place for a new bridge is very close eastwards to the old one. If I am not mistaken you have west of Giurgiu some areas in Natura2000 and this will delay a new bridge there.

Another bridge at Turnu Magurele/Nikopol is also supposed to be built but I am sure such a bridge will not precede the one at Giurgiu/Ruse. First the latter lies on the major European corridor IX and the distance from Bucharest to the river is nearer. Secondly Bucharest and Sofia will be connected all the way through highway taking into account the priority of our A2, which otherwise won't be the case if one takes the way to Turnu Magurele and then Pleven. And last but not least I don't expect Bulgaria and Romania are going pay so much attention to a bridge at Nikopol/TM at that point of time.
Zimnicea/Svishtov is too close to Giurgiu/Ruse to make sense both from geographic and economic point of view.


----------



## aubergine72

adymartianul said:


> Free money is not important in Romania.


:lol:


----------



## Theijs

The problem for Romanian politicians is that they need to justify the spending of free money, so they don't touch it. Together with a lack of knowledge and experience with the respective funds, it's my only way to explain the low use of European funds.


----------



## roaddor

Another promising Danube cross is at Silistra/Calarasi which is the shortest path from Istanbul and the Dardanelles to Warsaw along the future A7 and around Lvov in Ukraine. It can also serve the major traffic route from Kiev through Albita and then further south across the river there. I believe a branch of A7 from Buzau to Slobozia will do very good in this respect.


----------



## pasadia

So now you start to understand why one like me would not invest into a new bridge at Giurgiu / Ruse.


----------



## roaddor

A new bridge at Ruse/Giurgiu is inevitable because it aggregates to a big extent the traffic around Bucharest from your A1, A3, future A7 and Galati. On the other side, it is a big concentration point on Danube for the traffic from southern (future A8), western and eastern (current and future A2) Bulgaria.
A bridge there will not only have positive influence on Bucharest as a whole but also on Brasov area.


----------



## pasadia

Ok, I will stop here arguing because it's pretty clear that we see things different. Just to be clear what my point is:

Danube needs more crossing, I would not invest into a new one at Giurgiu / Ruse but instead I would rather see two new one: at Calarasi / Silistra and 
- either somewhere close to Zimnicea (let's say near Krivina - Novgrad with direct conection towards Byala / Veliko Tarnovo) 
- either Turnu Magurele / Nikopol conected towards Pleven

Neither of those should be build as motorway standard (2*2 + emergency lane) as there will NEVER be need so much traffic around there.


----------



## Le Clerk

The next focus of the government following the slow closing of A1 motorway (former CIV) is to build-up A7 (former CIX), of which a section near Bacău is U/C and tenders are în preparaton to be launched soon for FS and design on other sections from Ploiesti to Bacău and further toward Iasi. These sections are projected to be completed by 2020-2022. Of course, this will mean more traffic coming from the former Sovietic space to Bucharest and further down to Bulgaria, Greece and Turkey. This means another bridge will probably be needed at Giurgiu-Ruse.

^^


Le Clerk said:


> The current priorities of the CNADNR are:
> 
> 1. Sibiu-Pitesti (A1)
> 2. Bors-Nadaselu (A3)
> 3. Ploiesti-Pascani (A7)
> 4. Tg Mures-Ungheni (A8)
> 5. Upgrade of Bucharest South belt (expressway)


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW. I hope they start working soon on the Bucharest south ring next year. They have the FS ready for the expressway and the EU financing. Hopefully, the EU and Gov gearing for *ELI completion* will add push to the south ring.


----------



## pasadia

Gilau - Nadaselu, first part of A3 from Cluj towards Hungary, somewhere around here.


----------



## timeandspace

i was specifically talking about the several infamous disastrous railroad crossings arad-oradea. The devil is in the details. It is unacceptable to leave them as such on repaired DN. this is a countrywide issue. ring road arad (Nbypass) etc

get back to wishful thinking if u so desire. the statistics and state of the field contradict you.


----------



## Theijs

timeandspace said:


> i was specifically talking about the several infamous disastrous railroad crossings arad-oradea. The devil is in the details. It is unacceptable to leave them as such on repaired DN. this is a countrywide issue.


I guess we all agree. Here is a lack of ownership (Public authorities) to solve things for citizens and companies. The economic loss for trucks waiting at Centura Nord Arad is disastrous.


----------



## Le Clerk

Ploiesti north junction drone show. kay:






[/QUOTE]


----------



## roaddor

Nice junction but why is the ring on the upper level... somebody acquired project money


----------



## medicu' de garda

The roundabout is on a regional road - DJ102 near Ploiesti, over the rindroad, DN1B, a national road. Because the project was tendered by the regional authority and because we have such stupid laws and jurisdictions in this country, they were not allowed to touch the national road, so as to built a more logical overpass on the main road over the local one. So they chose the more expensive way, that leaves the other road as it is. hno:


----------



## medicu' de garda

Also, it's worth mentioning that soon, a similar elevated roundabout will be built on the west part of the Bucharest ringroad, so as to separate traffic on the ringroad from the local one of DJ602 heading into the city. This is a highly anticipated project, delayed for years, as traffic jams for this one crappy intersection can last for more that one hour!! This is because of the proximity of a railway crossing that causes the local traffic to have priority over transit on the ringroad, both roads having very high traffic... This time the solution for the intersection isn't due to different jurisdictions (CNADNR is the manager of the project, they can divert any local road), it's because of the very close proximity to the railroad. Construction works should start this year. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ukraroad

This crossing is also very bad: locals having priority, also DNCB:
here
Same story here


----------



## medicu' de garda

Yup, those are 2 other examples, the third one being the intersection with DN4. At the moment, one of these choke points is no longer an issue, DNCB with DJ301, as the railroad crossing has been closed (they closed *the road*, not the railroad!). All traffic bound for Cernica from the city has to use the bridge on DN3, then DNCB, then make a left towards the old road. Very classy solution, but it worked somewhat. hno:

All these intersections are projected to have elevated roundabouts when the respective ringroad segments are to be widened. The one with DJ301 is part of the currently suspended segment between DN2 and A2, with the contractor bankrupt and the lot yet to be retendered... The other two are part of the South ringroad conversion to expressroad project. The FS for this is almost done, and all major intersections from A1 to A2 are to have elevated ringroads or 3-level interchanges. This is due to the proximity to the ringrailroad, that prevents any normal interchange. Only two junctions with local roads will have normal roundabouts on the expressroad itself (pretty stupid...). This project is expected to be done using EU money, during the 2014-2020 financing cicle.


----------



## AlexAllex

A10 Turda-Sebes 

Credits: Asociatia Pro Infrastructura


----------



## Le Clerk

*28.06.2016 - După semnarea Ordinului de ministru, astăzi (28.06.2016), au fost emise Autorizaţiile de construire pentru autostrada Sebeş - Turda, loturile 1 şi 3. Această realizare este în fapt punctul de deblocare pentru lucrările sistate în luna octombrie 2015.*


----------



## ukraroad

^^If only it were in English...


----------



## pasadia

It's abould building permits issued for segments of A10 Sebes - Turda, two years after works had started. In Roumania paper work is harder than ground work.


----------



## Le Clerk

*Feasibility study for Sibiu-Pitesti highway is planned to be ready by year-end*


----------



## Alpin

A1 Deva-Lugoj lot 2 






A1 Deva-Lugoj loturile 3 & 4


----------



## kostas97

Alpin said:


> A1 Deva-Lugoj lot 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A1 Deva-Lugoj loturile 3 & 4


When is it going to open?


----------



## Theijs

kostas97 said:


> When is it going to open?


Has each lot it's own entrance / exit so lots can be opened separated from each other?


----------



## Le Clerk

Alpin said:


> A1 Deva-Lugoj lot 2
> 
> A1 Deva-Lugoj loturile 3 & 4


^^


*CNADR authorized the project for the construction of 'green bridges' on Deva-Lugoj LOT 3.*


----------



## pasadia

Theijs said:


> Has each lot it's own entrance / exit so lots can be opened separated from each other?


Well, it's complicated. Starting from west, we have this:

Dumbrava I/C - Margina I/C, a 16 km section, part of Lugoj - Deva lot 2, likely to be open late this year if everything goes smooth between our CNADRN and Salini , the constructor (lots of juridical problem between those two)

Margina I/C - Holdea (DN68A), part of Lugoj - Deva lot 2 (and final km of lot 3), contain the two tunnels necesary for enviromental reasons, and that section of 5 km (if I remember right) will be tendered again, hopefully this year. But opening date won't be sooner than late 2018 so at Holdea there is talk about a temporary I/C which was not accounted until now. 

Holdea (DN68A) - Dobra I/C - Ilia I/C, 99% of Lugoj - Deva lot 3, hopefully will be open this year or in spring of 2017. It depends because of the big art works necessary, especialyy that bridge over Mures river. 

Ilia I/C - Soimus I/C, Lugoj - Deva lot 4, won't be open this year as there is still no working permit for the last segment towards Soimus. In that area the highway gose through a hill above DN76 and there are many problems in that area (enviromental, some infrastructure to be moved for power grid near Mintia, and so on...). Hopefully by the end of 2017 will be opened. 

The whole segment from Dumbravita to Deva won't be open earlier than late 2018, mainly due to those tunnels that are not tendered yet.


----------



## Theijs

Thank you for the update!


----------



## BG_AT

Hello !

Does anybody know, when the reparing works at the Danube bridge between Giurgiu and Ruse will be completed?
What is the situation at the moment?


----------



## daniel LNC

BG_AT said:


> Hello !
> 
> Does anybody know, when the reparing works at the Danube bridge between Giurgiu and Ruse will be completed?
> What is the situation at the moment?


not yet complete works, but the traffic is ok with staff that directs the bridge from the Romanian entry.

now depends on the hour of switching, there are moments that are sometimes 10 minutes and half an hour


----------



## Alpin

28/06/06 A3 Gilau - Nadaselu (8.7 km) 






Some early action on the next section (Nadaselu - Mihaiesti 16,8 km) as well - archeology, geotechnical studies, etc. Contractor: Impresa Construzioni Giuseppe Maltauro SpA.


----------



## BG_AT

daniel LNC said:


> not yet complete works, but the traffic is ok with staff that directs the bridge from the Romanian entry.
> 
> now depends on the hour of switching, there are moments that are sometimes 10 minutes and half an hour


Thank you for the informations !

When is it expectet that the working getting complete finished?


----------



## Alpin

And some projects in Bucharest:

*Ciurel cable-stayed bridge*, part of a larger project that will offer an alternative (new) route from downtown Bucharest towards the West of the city (and A1 motorway).






*Sudului underpass*


----------



## Theijs

Buna,

We are doubting to drive this summer the (DN)66A, from Petrosani to Tațu / Baile Herculaneum. Is this road completely asphalted?


----------



## beto_chaves

Alpin said:


> And some projects in Bucharest:
> 
> *Ciurel cable-stayed bridge*, part of a larger project that will offer an alternative (new) route from downtown Bucharest towards the West of the city (and A1 motorway).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sudului underpass*


Hi Alpin,

Do you know why is this Sudului underpass taking so many years to be completed!?


----------



## pasadia

Theijs said:


> Buna,
> 
> We are doubting to drive this summer the (DN)66A, from Petrosani to Tațu / Baile Herculaneum. Is this road completely asphalted?


*NO, NO, NO!*

It has seen asphalt only until somewhere above Campu lui Neag (Hunedoara county). After that it has never been asphalted. And hopefully it will never be!

A good video of that road is this one, even if it was taken four years ago.






Asphalt is ending at 21:35. The situation is not changed, the road is only smoother, but with the same aspect.


----------



## Theijs

pasadia said:


> NO, NO, NO!


Thank you! This is how I recalled the road from 5 years ago (we drove as well till the asphalted part stopped). As it is in Retezat I'm fine with keeping it as it is. Just stupid that google maps put it as a main road.


----------



## ukraroad

Theijs said:


> Thank you! This is how I recalled the road from 5 years ago (we drove as well till the asphalted part stopped). As it is in Retezat I'm fine with keeping it as it is. Just stupid that google maps put it as a main road.


OSM also put it as a primary road with the note: smoothness=horrible


----------



## pasadia

Theijs said:


> Thank you! This is how I recalled the road from 5 years ago (we drove as well till the asphalted part stopped). As it is in Retezat I'm fine with keeping it as it is. Just stupid that google maps put it as a main road.



Well, if you have plenty of time and a Logan with whom you are not in love, you can follow that road: the scenery is breathtaking and there are at least 2 small turistic objectif unknown to large public: Izbucul Cernei and Cheile Corcoaiei (you can check out on google for picture on those two). 

And if you like hiking, from Tapu onward Baile Herculane you should check out some paths taking you up in Cenei and Mehedinti Mountains. I would recomand the climb towards Inelet village (it is made on wooden stairs)










or the climb towards Cheile Tamnei and Crovul Mare. Or maybe you can try Cheile Tesnei, also very beautiful and pretty much unknown.


----------



## gogo3o

These days we have multiple reports in Bulgarian press about 2-3-4 kilometer-long trucks queues at the Vidin-Calafat bridge. Do you guys have some restrictions on trucks to drive on Romanian roads in weekends?


----------



## Le Clerk

A report on the existing works and completion deadlines for currnet motorway projects in Romania.


*Romania could reach some 1,000 km of highways be end-2017 if it manages to complete 260 km in 2016 and 2017, based on statements made by Catalin Homor, general manager of the National Highways Company CNADNR.*



> Romania currently has 733 km of highways, but this also includes the 22-km section of the Sibiu-Orastie motorway that was closed ten months after the inauguration due to structural problems, reports local Digi24. Work on this segment is to be completed in September this year.
> 
> One of the most important highways that could be completed by end-2017 is the Lugoj-Deva road, which has a length of 100 km. Work on this road has been delayed for several years because of difficulties in obtaining environmental permits for underground passes for bears, and for bat caves.
> 
> The sections 2, 3 and 4 of the 70-km Sebes-Turda highway might also be completed by the end of next year if no delays are registered. The three sections total 53 km.
> 
> A 47-km section of the Targu Mures- Campia Turzii highway could also be completed in 2017. In this case, work should start in September this year and last 12 months.
> 
> Other sections to be completed by end-2017 are the 30-km segment between Suplacu de Barcau and Bors, the 16.8-km Nadaselu – Mihaiesti section, and the 8.7-km Gilau – Nadaselu segment, all part of the Transylvania highway.
> 
> Data from the National Statistics Institute (INS), released in late April this year, showed that only 64 km of highways were finalized and opened for traffic in Romania last year, bringing the total highway network to 747 km.


There is also a 20 km section of Bacau by-pass which should be ready by end of 2017 if works are kept according to contract.


----------



## roaddor

^^
What are the plans for the Pitesti-Sibiu section through the Carpatians? It is the most challenging part of A1.


----------



## Le Clerk

The feasibility study should be ready by year-end. Almost the entire route of the motorway has been clarified. We learned recently that there will be 7 double tunnels of 1.350 m (near Cuurtea de Arges), 1.700 m (near Poiana), 455 m (Balota), 900 m (Robeşti), 1.590 m (Caineni) 330m and 1.060 m (Lazaret).

Tenders for works should be organized early next year and effective works will start most probably in 2018.


----------



## roaddor

Taking into account that the longest tunnel will be less than two kilometers, it seems quite a good route for the mountainous terrain.


----------



## kostas97

roaddor said:


> Taking into account that the longest tunnel will be less than two kilometers, it seems quite a good route for the mountainous terrain.


Indeed, it seems like the best solution to the road's complexity......but how much is it going to cost and when is it going to br constructed? (Not before 2022-23 i suppose)


----------



## Le Clerk

The deadline for completion is now 2021, but it could be delayed to 2022-2023 due to complexities of the project. If works start in 2018, there are 4 years for works until 2021.

Estimated price is 1.6 billion Euro, but could go down significantly after the tenders.


----------



## AlexAllex

Le Clerk said:


> A report on the existing works and completion deadlines for currnet motorway projects in Romania.
> 
> 
> *Romania could reach some 1,000 km of highways be end-2017 if it manages to complete 260 km in 2016 and 2017, based on statements made by Catalin Homor, general manager of the National Highways Company CNADNR.*
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a 20 km section of Bacau by-pass which should be ready by end of 2017 if works are kept according to contract.


And also 6.6 km A3 from Bucharest bypass to center.


----------



## roaddor

I assume even 2023 could be an optimistic term, probably 2025 provided it starts in 2018 and goes smoothly afterwards. The current distance between the end points to be connected is 145km, let's say the highway is at least 130km. This makes on average more than 20km new highway per year if 2023 is to be met. Actually I don't know whether the Olt river opens some space through the mountain.


----------



## bogdymol

As you already know, A1 motorway is closed on a 17 km section between Sebes and Sibiu due to the issues on 200 m where the motorway was completely demolished.

Some safety facts:
- during the 9 months when the motorway was opened (from opening day until the day when it was closed for reparation works), no major accident was recorded on the motorway or on the parallel DN1/DN7 major road
- during the last 10 months since when the motorway is closed, on the parallel major road (on which the traffic is currently diverted), there have been 17 accidents (7 persons died and 37 were injured)

Unfortunately there are no signs that this motorway section will be re-opened soon hno:


----------



## Alpin

beto_chaves said:


> Hi Alpin,
> 
> Do you know why is this Sudului underpass taking so many years to be completed!?


AFAIK, this is because the works were suspended for most of 2015 due to some legal issues. Apparently, the new deadline is 31.03.2017 (so almost 3 years after the groundbreaking, which took place in May 2014).

If you have a particular interest in this piece of infrastructure, *here's a thread* where you can follow the progress...


----------



## italystf

bogdymol said:


> As you already know, A1 motorway is closed on a 17 km section between Sebes and Sibiu due to the issues on 200 m where the motorway was completely demolished.
> 
> Some safety facts:
> - during the 9 months when the motorway was opened (from opening day until the day when it was closed for reparation works), no major accident was recorded on the motorway or on the parallel DN1/DN7 major road
> - during the last 10 months since when the motorway is closed, on the parallel major road (on which the traffic is currently diverted), there have been 17 accidents (7 persons died and 37 were injured)
> 
> Unfortunately there are no signs that this motorway section will be re-opened soon hno:


Wow, a motorway closed after just 9 months due to construction failure... hno::bash:
And we think it's terrible when a 40-50 years old bridge in Italy, Germany, Belgium, etc... has some issues.


----------



## Le Clerk

It was built by an Italian company who also gets the blame for the fault.


----------



## medicu' de garda

roaddor said:


> I assume even 2023 could be an optimistic term, probably 2025 provided it starts in 2018 and goes smoothly afterwards. The current distance between the end points to be connected is 145km, let's say the highway is at least 130km. This makes on average more than 20km new highway per year if 2023 is to be met. Actually I don't know whether the Olt river opens some space through the mountain.


Actually, the motorway only follows the Olt river for less than half of it's lenght. Then entire Pitesti-Sibiu section is just over 100km long, because it uses a shortcut, through the Topolog and Arges valleys, bypassing Ramnicu Valcea completely (which raised some protest from the area, naturally). Three of the sections, Sibiu-Boita, Curtea de Arges-Pitesti and Tigveni-Curtea de Arges are already decided by the FS (the first two being much easier than the rest and likely finished much sooner). The other two, Boita-Racovita and Racovita-Tigveni are still being studied; it's not clear exactly where the motoeway will leave the Olt valley, there have been several variants issued in the media, to the point that everyone is confused...

Anyway, no matter how long the Olt valley section will be, that will be the hardest, due to numerous viaducts and tunnels needed to be built on unstable sloped famous for rockslides, over a very busy national road. The second worst will be the section towards Curtea de Arges, because of unstable geology and two long tunnels (the highest point on the motorway will be in one of these tunnels before Salatrucu, NOT on the Olt valley itself, which is quite low in altitude).


----------



## roaddor

What is the reason of not following the river bed as much as possible thus avoiding the complex work to bore probably some extra tunnels or the terrain along the river is not suitable and tunnels will be bored either way?


----------



## Le Clerk

The Olt gorge is very narrow at times, and needs constant bank reinforcement and stabilisation works to prevent landslides.


----------



## medicu' de garda

Also, there is a large natural park where the Olt river does a large detour near Cozia. Also, following the river all the way means that the motorway will be longer and will be detoured through the unstable hilly terrain that the national road follows between Pitesti and Rm Valcea. The benefits of that are minimal. It's a lot cheaper and beneficial for the largest part of traffic to just use the shortest route along 2 other rivers, through smoother (although still unstable terrain) and just upgrade DN73C from Tigveni to Rm Valcea (a tunnel would do wonders here) to connect the city and the northern part of Oltenia beyond it.


----------



## belerophon

medicu' de garda said:


> Also, there is a large natural park where the Olt river does a large detour near Cozia. Also, following the river all the way means that the motorway will be longer and will be detoured through the unstable hilly terrain that the national road follows between Pitesti and Rm Valcea. The benefits of that are minimal. It's a lot cheaper and beneficial for the largest part of traffic to just use the shortest route along 2 other rivers, through smoother (although still unstable terrain) and just upgrade DN73C from Tigveni to Rm Valcea (a tunnel would do wonders here) to connect the city and the northern part of Oltenia beyond it.


I can't tell anything about the geology for sure. And i think i told my experience about the olt valley before. I think i told, that it was even a lot of traffic (much trucks) at night. And as i am used to being overtaken even if i overspeed in romania, it was a interesting feeling to be overtaken by trucks whith trailer there. Its very curvy so you are never able to look very far. I knew romania, but not this road it was night and so on. The fun fact was, that more than half of the people tried to overtake if possible, so looking forward more of them were left than right sometimes.

I think it will be very difficult to built a motorway there without problems for the busy national road. The valley is steep, one side mountain, other side olt and its cascade of reservoirs. Even to build some temporal streets for the ongoing works will be much "fun" .... 

The implications of a even short closure of this raod would be severe. I think that happened already and also was discussed. The Via Alpina is no real alternative for a huge traffic load. Its the nicest touristic route for cars in romania and beyond (hardly sugest to drive it once).

So this problems drive cost also massively. Just to built in complicated landscape is not easy. Buit it helps a lot if you have no interfering.

No matter how, this road must be built. Traffic won't shrink if the motorway on both sides is completed, and the easier sections are ready there. This would only worsen this conflicts. Better soon than later it must be done.


----------



## Alpin

Monthly update A3 Gilau - Nadaselu (8.7 km) 






Eurocopter @ *forum.peundemerg.ro*

A3 Bucharest - Bucharest Ring Road 






ciprebbe @ *forum.peundemerg.ro*


----------



## Le Clerk

*First payment invoice for Sibiu-Pitesti motorway FS* , which indicates that the FS is drawing to a conclusion, hopefully by the end of the year, and that the tenders for works can be organised next year. 

PS: in this expectation, there is an influx of investments in production which are looking at this motorway completion. 
Romanian home appliances maker to build new facility
Ford to shift EcoSport production to Romania in 2017


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Problems on A1 Arad - Timișoara. A 'water spring' has been detected under the motorway, but has been ignored by CNADNR which last week took responsibility of the motorway over after the two-year warranty expired.

http://www.romania-insider.com/water-spring-arad-timisoara-highway-romania/

_The water infiltrations on the Arad-Timisoara highway were found by French company Egis, which made a technical report last year. According to the report, water has infiltrated the highway on a 100-meter segment due to a spring located in the middle of the highway, Digi 24 reports.

The problem could have been solved by changing the drainage system. However, the joint venture of Astaldi-FCC, which constructed the highway, hasn’t undertaken this change and CNADNR hasn’t asked it to make the repair._


----------



## ukraroad

Guys, do you know the situation on the ferries on both sides of Danube in these two places? It looks weird that if you go from Galati or Braila to Tulcea, you have to pass through Harsova.
It would be logical to have at least these bridges tendered.


----------



## Macio89

It possible to open all lots Traian Vuia - Soimus A1 to July 2017 and re-build lot Saliste - Cunta ?


----------



## ukraroad

ChrisZwolle said:


> Problems on A1 Arad - Timișoara. A 'water spring' has been detected under the motorway, but has been ignored by CNADNR which last week took responsibility of the motorway over after the two-year warranty expired.
> 
> http://www.romania-insider.com/water-spring-arad-timisoara-highway-romania/
> 
> _The water infiltrations on the Arad-Timisoara highway were found by French company Egis, which made a technical report last year. According to the report, water has infiltrated the highway on a 100-meter segment due to a spring located in the middle of the highway, Digi 24 reports.
> 
> The problem could have been solved by changing the drainage system. However, the joint venture of Astaldi-FCC, which constructed the highway, hasn’t undertaken this change and CNADNR hasn’t asked it to make the repair._


Strangely CNADNR has noticed it ONLY when the warranty expired


----------



## pasadia

ukraroad said:


> Guys, do you know the situation on the ferries on both sides of Danube in these two places? It looks weird that if you go from Galati or Braila to Tulcea, you have to pass through Harsova.
> It would be logical to have at least these bridges tendered.


Of course we know. And it is not that weird: there is not so much trafic from Galati or Braila towards Tulcea and the ferries do their job pretty decent. Most trafic towards east of Danube goes to Constanta, so the detour south to Harsova it's usefull.

And yes, there are discussion about resolving those ferries: Galati municipality desires to build a tunnel while roumanian government wants to build a bridge north of Braila. The bridges will have to be quite tall since Danube in that area is open for maritime traffic. Curently both rpoject are under FS stage but probably only the second will be implemented (can't say when...).



> It possible to open all lots Traian Vuia - Soimus A1 to July 2017 and re-build lot Saliste - Cunta ?


Rebuild lot Saliste - Cunta is actually about 200meters. So some still hope that it will be done until september and trafic will use once again only hignway from Sibiu until Deva. 

Between Traian Vuia and Soimus we will probably have some openings, but not on all lots, for sure! And most important, we will not have any opening between Margina and Holdea for quite some time (more than 3 years) since the project for tunnels in that area is not yet completed. So no tender, no construction, no opening.


----------



## pasadia

ukraroad said:


> Strangely CNADNR has noticed it ONLY when the warranty expired


Curently there is a "civil war" going on inside our CNADNR and also against some reforming guys that we have in curent govern, so many of the news that are put in mass-media are fake. This one included the situation was known and resolved so far, nothing to be worried about.


----------



## roaddor

What about a potential bridge at Isaccea-Kartal in the context of connecting Constanta and Odessa? There is a natural ford to cross the river there.


----------



## pasadia

Slim to zero chances. Even Ukraine proposed for a highway towarda Giurgiulesti and Galati as a direct link towards Bucharest. Black Sea highway seems a far fetch project now, and i don't mind that at least because such a project should pass as far as posible from Danube Delta for enviromental reason. From my point of view Odessa should be linked with Chisinau (south of it) and from there a direct conection to Galati and Bucharest (east of it).


----------



## roaddor

^^
Isn't the delta actually beginning east of Isaccea and mainly from the point where Danube separates into its distributaries before emptying into the Black Sea? In this regard, Isaccea is not in the protected for construction area. If a bridge is built there, no ferry will be needed which otherwise may cause more damage to the habitats around and on the other hand the distance southbound will be shortened by ~100 kms. Bucharest is in another direction which will admittedly be connected from Reni through Galati.


----------



## pasadia

No ferry is needed now, as far as I know. So why on earth would you build something there is no need for?


----------



## Le Clerk

The approval of the intermodal freight port investment in Galati (road+railway) and the TEN-T bridge in Braila, along with the DX Galati-Braila-A7, answer to the infrastructure questions in the region, as well as connections from Moldova and Ukraine to Bucharest, and even further to inland Europe and Black Sea, as Galati is a maritime port and will compete with Constanta on certain segments following the construction of the terminal. 

A large part of freight transportation from Moldova, Ukraine and even Russia is going through Galati/Braila mostly to Constanta. The intermodal port will take over that.


----------



## sponge_bob

Where is the annual attempt to launch that vitally important Comaric-Brasov A3 PPP project.... or have I missed it?


----------



## Le Clerk

Comarnic-Brasov is not a PPP after the last failure to contract the project, and it will not be carried under a mixed goverment-EU funding. The FS needs to be redone though.


----------



## roaddor

pasadia said:


> No ferry is needed now, as far as I know. So why on earth would you build something there is no need for?


It is the shortest route from Istanbul to Kiev through a bridge at Isaccea. Nobody will detour through Braila as both bridges serve different purposes and are not mutually interchangeable in this regard.
You open Constanta to this vertical road axis.
From a technical point of view it is less difficult to build that bridge at Isaccea.

Bucharest lies on another corridor. The real alternative is through another bridge at Calarasi.


----------



## ukraroad

^^ Why not a bridge here? For me it does make sense. There only has to be a DJ222N upgrade


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ 'Cause there's a little thing called The Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve, listed on UNESCO's World Heritage List. Even paving DJ222N (or any other road in the Danube Delta) is strictly forbidden by the Romanian law.


----------



## pasadia

C'mon people, try to speak about something that it is worth mention, something feasible. And document yourself about what are you speaking, don't just draw lines on a map.


----------



## RipleyLV

I thought I captured a somewhat decent shot of the closed Aciliu Viaduct from distance on DN7, but a Google camera has done it better.


----------



## roaddor

pasadia said:


> C'mon people, try to speak about something that it is worth mention, something feasible. And document yourself about what are you speaking, don't just draw lines on a map.


It is not only worth mentioning, it is worth doing them. But as the first one is only business between Romania and Ukraine, the latter is very needed between Silistra and Calarasi to resolve the issue with the ever increasing international traffic and get it out of the cities. It will also do good for the region there.


----------



## kostas97

Is the road before and after the bridge u/c right now?


----------



## sponge_bob

Road closed for a partial rebuild but the viaduct itself is not....or is it?????


----------



## pasadia

Road is close since the is a 200m part that was demolish last year and still haven't been build back. There are hopes that next month will be open again, but that segment will still have some problems in that area (hopefully not big ones).

@roaddor: I willl ignore your messages and hopefully the same will be done by our governement. You can not start dreaming of bridges whereever you like and say that they are needed: 
Bridge at Braila - fine, needed. 
Another bridge over Danube between Roumania and Bulgaria - maybe, although knowing how much time will lost arguing about one or another location...
Bidge over Danube east of Galati - NEVER!!!


----------



## roaddor

pasadia said:


> @roaddor: I willl ignore your messages and hopefully the same will be done by our governement. You can not start dreaming of bridges whereever you like and say that they are needed:
> Bridge at Braila - fine, needed.
> Another bridge over Danube between Roumania and Bulgaria - maybe, although knowing how much time will lost arguing about one or another location...
> Bidge over Danube east of Galati - NEVER!!!


I am afraid I have to dissappoint you and know that there are Romanians who do not share your opinion. The location of the bridges are known for a long time, don't make yourself that you are not aware of the matter. It seems, nontheless, that the authorities in Bucharest are disinterested in these connections over Danube to the south towards Bulgaria, Greece and Turkey. I could be wrong but the activities or more precisely inactivities at the highest level prove that point. Romania is busy with other projects, this is perfect but at the same time is not an excuse. Bulgaria, not me personally, need more bridges with Romania being part of EU and get the infrastructure out of the current isolation. You may not care there are more and more heavy trucks on the streets of Silistra, let alone the constant traffic jams suffocating Ruse, but we do care. The only rational solution is building new bridges, it is not that difficult as we'll share the price.

Should I remind you that when the European Commission drew the so called TEN-T corridors, it intentionally separated corridor IV to Orient East/Med (on the very same trace as cor.IV) and another Rhein/Danube in your territory, in order to reach and link Constanta with the EU network which would otherwise raise questions if only one corridor was left. However, nothing was decided south of Danube about the strategic stretch Varna-Ruse and a bridge there, by they way exiting Bulgaria and using your infrastructure all the way to Hungary.

Should I also remind you that Romania was even against the first and only new bridge (Vidin-Calafat), built on the long river border between us till nowadays? Thus leaving Sofia and Thessaloniki to make a big round because you pushed for a bridge further east at Turnu Magurele-Nikopol instead to which we did not even have a decent road at that time. (It was difficult to travel through Serbia then).
Bulgaria invested considerably more from its state budget than Romania in the construction of the bridge at Vidin-Calafat with the agreement that Romania will turn the favour when the next bridge is built. You personally sound ridiculous with a "may be statement" for a new bridge between Bulgaria and Romania. Believe me there are ways to arouse attention on the matter if necessary but why should we reach that stage?


----------



## pasadia

Man, I am upset because of your proposal about bridges between Roumania and Ukraine near or inside Danube Delta.

About bridges between Roumania and Bulgaria I could not care less. Of course I know that Roumania was wrong then, but at least they got the best of it (north branch or Corridor IV: Timisoara - Sibiu - Bucuresti - Constanta).

But your choice for a bridge north of Vidin was just as wrong (at leat) - you made a big S forcing people traveling from SE to NW to cross Danube coming form NW towards SE. That bridge should have been build between Gomotartsi and Cetate. Or south of Vidin, at Lom or, better, at Oryahovo, creating thus a direct link between Craiova and Vratsa and Sofia. And if a bridge will be build here, then Vidin - Calafat will finally be seen as what it is: a big mistake. 

So another bridge between Roumania and Bulgaria: sure! It seems that you want one at the easternest point posible (Calarasi - Silistra), even if Danube is bridged over just some 90 km away at Cernavoda. And meanwhile the gap between Vidin and Ruse is over 300 km. So yes, if it will be my choosing, I would prefer a direct link between Bucharest and Sofia, somewhere around Turnu Magurele / Nikopol area. And probably just that for the moment.


----------



## Le Clerk

roaddor said:


> I am afraid I have to dissappoint you and know that there are Romanians who do not share your opinion. The location of the bridges are known for a long time, don't make yourself that you are not aware of the matter. It seems, nontheless, that the authorities in Bucharest are disinterested in these connections over Danube to the south towards Bulgaria, Greece and Turkey. I could be wrong but the activities or more precisely inactivities at the highest level prove that point. Romania is busy with other projects, this is perfect but at the same time is not an excuse. Bulgaria, not me personally, need more bridges with Romania being part of EU and get the infrastructure out of the current isolation. You may not care there are more and more heavy trucks on the streets of Silistra, let alone the constant traffic jams suffocating Ruse, but we do care. The only rational solution is building new bridges, it is not that difficult as we'll share the price.



I've seen this argument from Bulgarians on and on, that Romania is not interested in improving the infrastructure connections with Bulgaria. This is wrong on so many levels that I find it useless to explan but I go anyway. 

First, the bridge at Vidin-Calafat. Why on earth would the EU project financing for Vidin-Calafat and put it on a EU corridor, and not ensure funding for a motorway from Sofia to Vidin and from Calafat to Arad ?! (BTW: the EU reimbursed both Romania and Bulgaria in the end for the construction costs, so it's not actually correct that BUlgaria and Romania bore the brunt of costs there). At least on the Romanian side, the motorway would have to cross the mountains, which would imply a approx 2 billion EUR cost, which is what Romania gets from the EU for infrastructure during 2014-2020, and which is obviously not enough ! So, from my point of view, it is the EU who did not do a proper job all the way. If you fund EUR 300 m for that bridge, then you should pull off EUR 3 B or more for the motorway Sofia-Vidin-Calafat-Arad (or just before Lugoj now, where the 10 km A6 motorway starts). 

Second, the road from Drobeta to A6-A1-Nadlac has been upgraded and is VERY GOOD. I just drove on it, but to my surprise the traffic generally is ridiculously low on Romanian standards, and even lower on trucks. I was expecting something else, driving intesively on Craiova-Pitesti, Sibiu-Brasov, Ploiesti-Brasov, Braila-A2, nevermind DN2, Bucharest-Iasi. To my mind, E70 (Drobeta-Lugoj) is overly sufficient for the traffic now (you can do by-passes really easy), and it would be honestly and objectively one of the last *priorities* acording to traffic in Romania. But if you add up the cost of the motorway there, which would be in the 2 billion, it would be totally mad to basicaly leave any other motorway project aside just to build a motorway that is not warranted at all. That is why I think that the EU should've put the money where its mouth is, and find EUR 2 billion to compplement the bridge at Vidin - Calafat with a motorway thorugh the mountains connecting Sofia to the bridge and further to the A1 in Romania. 

Finally, we would love to build motorways on ALL corridors, but that would cost us at least 10 times what the EU has pledged so far. And we cannot increase the budget deficit either, also because of the EU deficit limitations. That sucks and we have to deal with the limited resources.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> First, the bridge at Vidin-Calafat. Why on earth would the EU project financing for Vidin-Calafat and put it on a EU corridor, and not ensure funding for a motorway from Sofia to Vidin and from Calafat to Arad ?!


LeClerk, please no hypocrisy here. You know very well that not the EU, but the memberstates set the EU corridor. Both Basescu and Ponta governments were against the current 'New Europe' bridge at Calafat - Vidin. Therefore there hasn't been any funding allocated for a motorway from Calafat to Arad.

Finally, only after delivery of the New Europe bridge, the corridor has been redirected from Russe to Vidin by a Romanian government. And as you have always pleaded for, it has been redirected via Craiova. If you look at the map this is not the shortest way (therefor it is a pan-European corridor) between Dobretu Turno Severin and Calafat (road 56A), but this detour facilitates more traffic from central Romania. 

To conclude: only now that the corridor has been adjusted by the Romanian government, a EU-funded feasibility study is scheduled for the road connecting Calafat with Craiova.


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> LeClerk, please no hypocrisy here. You know very well that not the EU, but the memberstates set the EU corridor. Both Basescu and Ponta governments were against the current 'New Europe' bridge at Calafat - Vidin. Therefore there hasn't been any funding allocated for a motorway from Calafat to Arad.
> 
> Finally, only after delivery of the New Europe bridge, the corridor has been redirected from Russe to Vidin by a Romanian government. And as you have always pleaded for, it has been redirected via Craiova. If you look at the map this is not the shortest way (therefore it is a pan-European corridor) between Dobreta Turnu Severin and Calafat (road 56A), but this detour facilitates more traffic from central Romania.
> 
> To conclude: only now that the corridor has been adjusted by the Romanian government, a EU-funded feasibility study is scheduled for the road connecting Calafat with Craiova.



Both the EU and the member states decide the corridors, because both have their economic interests, and both contribute with money. For example, the EU ****ed up the RO proposed Brasov-Comarnic motorway, which is/should be a high priority for Romania, whatever the government, because of the traffic - since it was raised up before, I will still mention my mantra. 


Now, coming back to A6, and the bridge at Vidin-Calafat. Let's leave aside feelings, and look at the numbers:










Obviously, A6 motorway is not warranted by the numbers, and there are tons of other priorities that should be addressed. And that is according to the 2010 census of traffic. According to the *2015 census of traffic*, DN 56A which connects Calafat to Drobeta has an average daily traffic of 4 600 vehicles, which is 3 to 4 times low what is required for a motorway (while DN1, DN2, or DN5 have a traffic of over 15 k or 11 k, and therefore should be addressed with a motorway, at least before other routes with lower traffic, which is not yet the case). 

Mind you, the motorway substandard traffic between Calafat and Drobeta is after the construction of the bridge, and the consequential upgrade of E70 on the Romanian side. Which, to my mind, suggests that the bridge was not placed on the right location since it has not been able to divert traffic from other corridors, and the Romanian side was right to require a different location for the bridge. Also, the current Romanian motorway investment priorities are sensible if you look at the traffic, even though it is way too slow than it should be. 

As to the rerouting of the proposed motorway A6 to Craiova, it is not only warranted by the fact that it is the only important city on the route, but looking on the traffic numbers, it is also the only city that could generate the traffic to warrant the A6 motorway (look above at the traffic generated by Craiova, which is much more than the trafic generated by the bridge).

Now, if you factor in the cost of A6, which is estimated at EUR 2 billion (roughly the amount for road infrastructure alloted by the EU to Romania 2014-2020), you come to realise that it would be mad for Romania to build a motrway where it is not needed, with all the money it has at its disposal, while abandoning routes which cause many deaths due to the high traffic which warrants a motorway. 

That is why I argue that if the EU decided to place a bridge where it does not generate the needed traffic for a motorway, it should also come with the money if it wants a motorway to be build. Romania and BUlgaria should ask the EU to double their financial allocations in order to have that corridor built in the next decade. Otherwise, I do not see it built in the coming decade.


----------



## gogo3o

The bridge came as a necessity in the years of Yugoslavian wars and embargo. It proves to be an alternative even now and the traffic doubled since its inauguration. 

It's a pity that Bulgaria is not investing much in the route to the bridge. That's a wrong decision and now it becomes ever wronger, as we are going to implement tolls for trucks in the next 2-3 years


----------



## Alpin

MichiH said:


> I can't remember that it was posted the FS is done. Haven't heard about the project for a long time...





pasadia said:


> As for official information: contract for FS between Sibiu and Fagaras is suspended for one year since last november.


Actually, yes. I remember now. I was looking at the CNADNR website, and there it says that the Sibiu - Fagaras section has its FS completed and approved.

http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/proiecte/sibiu-fagaras



AlexAllex said:


> Only 17 km from Bacau Bypass will be part from A7 and will be build as half-profile. The other 13 km will be simple one band/way roads.


That's true, my bad. Here, this is it:












pasadia said:


> I pretty much fear that Pitesti - Sibiu will be the last project in Transilvania





> I doubt very much that any other project in Transylvania will be started


It's called anxiety :troll:

When you mention "public pressure", do you actually mean political pressure? Because really, most of the public pressure regarding the construction of motorways that I see is still about projects in Transylvania (or linking Transylvania to other regions). As soon as A1 Sibiu - Pitesti will be U/C, A3 Ploiesti - Brasov will take its place as the focus of infrastructure activists. Same for A3 Mihaiesti - Suplacu de Barcau, there's already some pressure to get that FS for the Meses Tunnel (linking Crișana to Transylvania proper) done faster so that the whole project can proceed. 

If we talk about Sibiu - Fagaras, for now this is only a backup project (to be pushed forward in case the construction of more difficult projects such as Sibiu - Pitesti would take longer than expected and won't be able to use up all the EU money for this financial period, which is very likely to happen), sure, but since its FS study will eventually be ready, it might as well be chosen as other such "backup projects" aren't even in FS stage right now.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Suspended or approved?


----------



## pasadia

MichiH said:


> ^^ Suspended or approved?


 
It is approved an old FS as a expressway (2*2 without emergency lane). But that FS should be updated as a highway at JASPERS standards in order to be finance on EU programs. Contract was tender in 2014, sign in 2015 and then suspended in November 2015. I will put a link for this information later on since now I'm on a phone. 

CNADNR site is NOT to be trusted on all subjects.


----------



## Alpin

*UPDADE A1 LUGOJ - DEVA LOTS 2-4 (72 km)

LOT 2 *

























































https://www.facebook.com/DRDP.Timisoara/photos/?tab=album&album_id=299163560446234


----------



## Alpin

*LOT 3*

















































































































































rocklee @ http://forum.peundemerg.ro/


----------



## Alpin

*LOT 4*
































































rocklee @ http://forum.peundemerg.ro/


----------



## Alpin

pasadia said:


> So I doubt very much that any other project in Transylvania will be started... no Sibiu - Fagaras - Brasov, *probably no Mihaiesti - Zalau - Surplacu de Barcau*.





Alpin said:


> Same for A3 Mihaiesti - Suplacu de Barcau, there's already some pressure to get that FS for the Meses Tunnel (linking Crișana to Transylvania proper) done faster so that the whole project can proceed.


*Lots 1 2 4 & 5 of Mihaiesti - Suplacu de Barcau to be tendered early next year (February - March 2017), according to the CNADNR boss.* It's seems that the FS for these lots is ready, so the project is to move into design phase (these are RED FIDIC projects). As for Lot 3, which also features a 2.4 km tunnel, this one will be tendered separately (May 2017) as the FS for the tunnel is not yet ready.

+

*Tender for the FS of A7 Ploiesti - Buzau - Bacau to be launched in 2 weeks.* Also, the tender for the FS of A7 Bacau - Pascani, as well as the tender for the FS of A8 Targu Neamt - Iasi - Ungheni (~135 km) will be launched in October. A7 Ploiesti - Buzau - Bacau - Pascani will be ~ 330 km long.


----------



## kostas97

Is the Saliste-Cunta segment of the A1 reopened? Because OSM shows that it is.....


----------



## Macio89

Is not.


----------



## pasadia

September 30 is the estimated time of opening for that segment.


----------



## kostas97

Oh, its opening is to happen soon, that's why it is shown as opened in OSM.....


----------



## Alpin

^^






ciprebbe @ http://forum.peundemerg.ro/

Quality work done by CNADNR. If only every public work was done this way...

___

It seems that a General Transport Master Plan is just about to be adopted by the Gov : 

*(Romanian)General Transport Master Plan*

There are no major surprises, it's pretty much what we've been talking about here recently. pasadia should also feel happy about this, as his home town was not disregarded. 

Projects 2014 - 2020 (A7 Ploiesti - Pascani is most likely going to be build as a motorway instead of a DX; the FS for A7 is going to determine this):










Projects 2020 - 2030:










This is how the whole network should eventually look like:


----------



## sponge_bob

Alpin said:


> ^^


Yayyy, ANOTHER plan. We were due one. 

WTF IS a yellow Drum Euro Trans....surely these exist already as do the red roads. 

And Romania will not complete1, never mind 2, Transcarpathian motorway projects by 2020, although the real deadline is 2022 before Eurocash is actually lost.


----------



## MichiH

Another (master) plan* and another xxxxxxx

I think the 2014-2020 projects will never be completed by 2020 and I don't think that all planned projects will be u/c by 2020. E.g. A13 Sibiu-Fagaras or A8...

*Is it really new? The files have a new timestamp in the file name but there's a 2014-2020 period and exactly the same map (2014-2020) was published in July 2015 and the last map was published in March 2015 (I have offline copies).

Maybe it was just suggested in 2015 and approved now?


----------



## pasadia

It is not yet approved. And yes, probably they are the same as one year ago - i will not look on any "new" masterplan unless it is approved one way or the other. It's useless to talk about them and about how many big mistakes there are written into them.


----------



## sponge_bob

pasadia said:


> It is not yet approved. And yes, probably they are the same as one year ago - .


Well it is not a plan as it is pretty much impossible to get those two transcarpathian sections completed by 2022 (the last chance drawdown of EU 2014-2020 funds).

Huge amount of geotechnical work required before a tender and a contractor appointed (after a court case naturally). Each of those transcarpathian sections is a 4 year build.


----------



## Alpin

^^

I had also seen before that last map (w. all the different road categories). The only new information for me and really the only information that matters for now is regarding the projects chosen to be implemented in the 2014 - 2020 (actually, 2022) EU financial period. 

And it's actually more of a confirmation, since for the majority of these projects we already know that they are mooving ahead (see my other post *#9067*). Sibiu - Fagaras was also somewhat expected, since the execution of the FS for this section has already been assigned and it should resume in November, if I got this right. Then we have Comarnic - Brasov, that will most likely move ahead at a very slow pace (and very small lots) given the complexity of the project and the limited resources, but hopefully it will at least not halt. Fagaras - Brasov is a nice surprise for me, while for Pitesti - Craiova, last time I heard about it was regarding a possible concession.


----------



## sponge_bob

My prediction is that Romania loses €2bn of EU funds because of this non plan, perhaps €3bn.

This should have been *final* in late 2013. Finalising it 3 years later, almost half way through the funding period, is insane.


----------



## and802

sponge_bob said:


> My prediction is that Romania loses €2bn of EU funds because of this non plan, perhaps €3bn.
> 
> This should have been *final* in late 2013. Finalising it 3 years later, almost half way through the funding period, is insane.



honestly saying I should "dislike" your post.
what you are saying is true, but it means Romania lost €2bn-€3bn.
really sounds crazy to me


----------



## pasadia

Well, the biggest lost is not in road infrastructure, is in railway infrastructure where all the project are even more delayed. But at least in railway there is no arguing about what project is more important.


----------



## Theijs

pasadia said:


> Well, the biggest lost is not in road infrastructure, is in railway infrastructure where all the project are even more delayed. But at least in railway there is no arguing about what project is more important.


Do you know if any adjustment to the Masterplan have been made with regard to railway infrastructure last week? (when it was adopted by the government)


----------



## DrunkMonkey

adymartianul said:


> It's not that bad


I like the yellow lines


----------



## Le Clerk

Finally !

*Auction for Craiova-Pitesti highway to be launched on November 1*




> On November 1 will be launched the auction for the Craiova-Pitesti highway. The project includes bypasses of the cities of Slatina and Bals, Transport Minister Sorin Buse announced on Thursday, who visited the Ford plant, together with Deputy PM Costin Borc and the US Ambassador Hans Klemm.
> 
> “We came up with some concrete answers, not just for Ford but for Craiova, for Oltenia region,” the Transport Minister said. He confirmed that on the first day of November, the auction will be launched for both the feasibility study and for the technical design of the Craiova-Pitesti highway and for the bypasses of Bals and Slatina cities. The highway should be completed by 2020, according to the Master Plan.
> 
> Ford plant officials say the investments in infrastructure would help, especially that the plant’s output is expected to grow after the launch of a new mode. The poor infrastructure is a disadvantage also for the spare parts suppliers in the region.
> 
> “Infrastructure and logistics are two major themes for Ford activity in Craiova and we highlighted this issue since early this year, when we have announced new investments in our plant in Romania. It’s essential to maintain a constructive dialogue with the Romanian authorities as well as with the other players in the industry to find solutions for solving these challenges,” John Oldham, CEO Ford Romania and GM of Ford Craiova plant pointed out.
> The Master Plan launched by the government included investments in road infrastructure and also in railway infrastructure in the region of Oltenia.


----------



## Le Clerk

Did anyone post the DX proposed as a continuation of A4?



















More details here. It's planned to be launched in tender this fall for the design.


----------



## pasadia

No this stupidity! The new bridge, build for harbor needs, should not be included in plans for a new main road towards south. Hopefully they will realize that the conection should be build west of Agigea and this photos will be forgotten.


----------



## Le Clerk

Agree. But to change this, a new bridge over the Canal is needed. Until then, this may be a solution. I tried it this summer and it worked very well to dodge to horrowing traffic. .


----------



## Alpin

*A3 Bucharest - Bucharest Ring Road (6.5 km)
*

KM 0, which is *here*. 









































































panda_no 5 @ http://forum.peundemerg.ro/


----------



## Alpin

*A3 Suplacu de Barcau - Bors (64 km)*



Alpin said:


> September 15 is also the date by which the company that's been awarded the contract for completing A3 Suplacu de Barcau - Bors should start work at optimum pace, otherwise the contract will be terminated. The parent company Corsan Corvian is in deep financial problems, and this apparently also affects its operations in Romania.


Apparently, things are getting on the right track. In the past couple of weeks it was reported that the contractor has started mobilizing and that work is being done here and there. Let's hope that this time it's for good.

*As a reminder, this lot had been previously U/C*; Bechtel completed an estimated 35-50% of the works before that contract was terminated. Here is a photo report from yesterday:




































































































Ciprianul @ http://forum.peundemerg.ro/


----------



## Alpin

*MONTHLY UPDATE A3 Gilau - Nadaselu (8.7 km)*






Looking good. But I think it would be a good idea to plant some trees in the area.


----------



## Qtya

^^Great video!

What's up with that first 800 meters? Probably it has already been asked a million times, so sorry about my lack of knowledge...


----------



## Alpin

*(Romanian)Pitesti-Sibiu motorway to be ready by 2021, says minister of Transport*

- FS for Lots 1, 4 & 5 to be ready by November 15;

- Tender for Design for Lots 1, 4 & 5 to be launched by November 30;

- Determining the exact route for Sections 2, 3 to be ready in a few days;

- FS for Lots 2, 3 to be ready by April 2017;

- Tender for Design for lots 2, 3 to be launched May 2017.

The winners of Design tenders will also be responsible for obtaining all construction permits/getting paperwork ready for these projects.


----------



## Alpin

Qtya said:


> ^^Great video!
> 
> What's up with that first 800 meters? Probably it has already been asked a million times, so sorry about my lack of knowledge...


Those ~ 800 m are not part of the contract for A3 Gilau - Nadaselu. That short stretch was actually part of the Campia Turzii - Gilau section (part of the now terminated contract w Bechtel for building the whole Transylvanian section of A3). Tender for completing this short stretch (which includes the bridge over the Somesul Mic river) has just been launched.


----------



## sponge_bob

Alpin said:


> *(Romanian)Pitesti-Sibiu motorway to be ready by 2021, says minister of Transport*
> 
> - Tender for Design for Lots 1, 4 & 5 to be launched by November 30;
> 
> - Tender for Design for lots 2, 3 to be launched May 2017.


Realistically that means: 

Lots 1 4 and 5 _cannot_ go to construction before late 2018
Lots 2 3 _cannot _go to construction before mid 2019

These are complex mountain sections so they will take 4 years to finish in some cases from construction start. 

Looks like it might be finished in 2023 then, have the EU agreed to fund part of the road in the 2020-2027 funding window as they did with the large complex A3 tunnel near the Bulgarian-Greek border. 

If not you lose the funding for lots 2 and 3 for not finishing on time, solution = start them _much_ later.


----------



## Le Clerk

They will go in parallel with A3 (including Comarnic-Brasov), A7 (Bucharest-Pascani) and A8 (Tg Neamt-Iasi/Ungheni) - over 500 km of motorway, tenders will be launched for FS and design in the coming months, in order to start works in parallel to Sibiu-Pitesti. Those will exact a lot of money from the current financial programming, and will probably be taken into the next finaincing programming after 2020.


----------



## pasadia

Great expectations , low chance . Curent government probably will put Sibiu-Pitesti and A7 first, but it's hard to say what next one will do.


----------



## Le Clerk

Comarnic-Sibiu will allso go ahead, maybe as early as this year with the Brasov-Cristian and Comarnic sections. But I also have doubts about A8. Still it'd be logical that at least Iasi-Pascani should go together with A7.


----------



## kostas97

Hey fellows, there is something that i can't figure out at all.....is the Nadaselu-Suplacu de Barcau segment of the A3 motorway under construction??


----------



## pasadia

No. Only first part of it, Nadaselu - Mihaesti (actually somewhere between Mihaesti and Topa Mica) was tender and signed. There are hopes that will strat design it this autumn and working next spring. 

For some time now, there is undergoing a FS for Meses tunnel (a 2 km tunnel somewhere South of Zalau) and after that is finish we will have some idea about how and when they will build rest of A3 between Mihaesti and Surplacu.


----------



## kostas97

pasadia said:


> No. Only first part of it, Nadaselu - Mihaesti (actually somewhere between Mihaesti and Topa Mica) was tender and signed. There are hopes that will strat design it this autumn and working next spring.
> 
> For some time now, there is undergoing a FS for Meses tunnel (a 2 km tunnel somewhere S of Zalau) and after that is finish we will have some idea how and when they will build rest of A3 between Mihaesti and Surplacu.


Great, i understand.....what is the length of these segments, anyway?


----------



## Alpin

^^

Lot 1 Topa Mică - Zimbor (13.26 km)

Lot 2 Zimbor – Poarta Sălajului (12.24 km)

Lot 3 Poarta Sălajului - Zalău (12.95 km; includes Meses Tunnel 2.4 km) 

Lot 4 Zalău – Nuşfalău (28.05 km)

Lot 5 Nuşfalău - Suplacu de Barcău (13.55 km)

IN TOTAL 80.05 km.

Nădăşelu - Mihăieşti/Topa Mică which should be U/C soon, is 16.8 km.


----------



## satanism

sponge_bob said:


> Realistically that means:
> 
> Lots 1 4 and 5 _cannot_ go to construction before late 2018
> Lots 2 3 _cannot _go to construction before mid 2019
> 
> These are complex mountain sections so they will take 4 years to finish in some cases from construction start.
> 
> Looks like it might be finished in 2023 then, have the EU agreed to fund part of the road in the 2020-2027 funding window *as they did with the large complex A3 tunnel near the Bulgarian-Greek border.
> *
> If not you lose the funding for lots 2 and 3 for not finishing on time, solution = start them _much_ later.


If you are referring to the Kresna Gorge solution, no such agreement exists, nor we still plan to build a tunnel there.


----------



## Alpin

*UPDATE A10 Sebes - Turda Lot 3*






ciprebbe @ http://forum.peundemerg.ro/


----------



## kostas97

When is the A10 supposed to be ready?


----------



## cricric

ca. 2018


----------



## Alpin

*CNADNR fixing the ~ 200 m highway stretch on A1 (closed Săliște - Cunţa section)*:

min. 5:20






*A3/A10 Interchange*:






Ciprebbe @ http://forum.peundemerg.ro/


----------



## pasadia

kostas97 said:


> When is the A10 supposed to be ready?


 Actually, 2 parts are expected to be delivered in 2017 (lot III and IV, between Aiud and Turda). The rest in 2018.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNADNR has ready tenders for Ploiesti-Bacau DX/motorway (A7). 

http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/comunicat-de-presa-30092016












Hopefully, we'll see some action soon on A8 and Comarnic-Brasov. 



Le Clerk said:


> They will go in parallel with A3 (including Comarnic-Brasov), A7 (Bucharest-Pascani) and A8 (Tg Neamt-Iasi/Ungheni) - over 500 km of motorway, tenders will be launched for FS and design in the coming months, in order to start works in parallel to Sibiu-Pitesti. Those will exact a lot of money from the current financial programming, and will probably be taken into the next finaincing programming after 2020.


----------



## Alpin

*UPDATE A10 Turda - Sebes (70 km)*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Any updates about the Săliște - Cunța problems?


----------



## roaddor

Guys, are you going to build ACB or you will reuse CB and bring it to motorway standards?


----------



## Le Clerk

CB north (btween DN7and A1, and DN2 and A2) is currently upgraded to 2x2 road. Rest of CB north is 2x2 road, about 20 km. 
CB south is being prepared for tenders to be modernised to expressway starting next year. 

ACB is postponed until probably after 2020, but it is in the masterplan as a full profile motorway


----------



## Alpin

ChrisZwolle said:


> Any updates about the Săliște - Cunța problems?


The official deadline for reopening traffic was September 31st (funny thing, there is no September 31st in the calendar :lol. However, this deadline was canceled a few days ago since "there were more rainy days than expected during the construction period". :lol: To be fair though, the pace of construction has been very good since the start of the works + the technical solution seems "rock solid". No other deadline has been advanced, but it shouldn't take more than 1-2 weeks before this section will be reopened for traffic. See my *other post*.

In my opinion, the big mistake was closing/demolishing the motorway section at the end of last year, in the first place. I mean, yes, there was a serious crack in the asphalt, but that crack didn't seem to pose any serious risk to traffic. They should've continued temporary fixing it, before a technical solution for a permanent fix was to be found and approved. This way the motorway section would've been closed for only a couple of months instead of ~ 10 months (in the first half of the year no actual works happened). But the CNADNR leadership at that time freaked out because of the public pressure and overreacted in this manner; it didn't help them though - the head of the state infrastructure company was soon to be fired and it's likely that he is going to jail (he is now being prosecuted). :lol:

.


----------



## Alpin

It seems that the Dumbrava - Margina stretch of A1 (~ 15km) will be opened for traffic by the end of this year. *Pictures here*. 

On this occasion, the Banat section of A1 (~ 170 km) will be pretty much ready, with only a short motorway stretch through the mountainous area on the border btw. the regions of Banat and Transylvania left for completion. Part of this section through the mountainous area is already U/C, while a short stretch of ~ 3 km (the two tunnels which were added to the project later on) is soon to be tendered. Here is how this short motorway section through the mountainous area should look like in the end:


----------



## roaddor

Le Clerk said:


> CB north (btween DN7and A1, and DN2 and A2) is currently upgraded to 2x2 road. Rest of CB north is 2x2 road, about 20 km.
> CB south is being prepared for tenders to be modernised to expressway starting next year.
> 
> ACB is postponed until probably after 2020, but it is in the masterplan as a full profile motorway


Thanks, I guess the rest of Romania won't be very pleased when the time comes for ACB.


----------



## Le Clerk

What do you mean ?! ACB serves not Bucharest but people transiting Bucharest. For example, ACB north which will probably be first to be started will also be the first complete connection of 4 big motorways: A2, future A7 with currently biggest traffic from NE Romania, A3 and A1. Same with ACB south which will serve as connection between A2, A1, and the future South Motorway. 

In my opinion, ACB north should be built in parallel to A7 and thus should be started soon, because A7 will bring transit traffic to Bucharest which existing modernised CB north will not be able to cope with.


----------



## pasadia

Le Clerk said:


> [..] the first complete connection of 4 big motorways: A2, future A7 with currently biggest traffic from NE Romania, A3 and A1. [...] In my opinion, ACB north should be built in parallel to A7 and thus should be started soon, because A7 will bring transit traffic to Bucharest which existing modernis ed CB north will not be able to cope with.


 
A7 will never reach Bucharest, DNCB (Bucharest current by-pass) or A0 (mentioned before as ACB). It will start somewhere in Dumbravita area (SE of Ploiesti) towards Buzau - Bacau - Iasi. And hopefully later on, probably after 2025, it will be continue towards Targoviste - Pitesti. But no direct conection between A7 and DNCS or A0 will exist. 

And A7 will not bring more traffic than currently DN2 brings. Maybe some traffic from Galati/Braila area will choose A7 instead of DN21+A2, but there are no prove now that A7 will generate congestion on DNCB. DNCB is congestioned on it's own.


----------



## Le Clerk

A7 will not have a dirrect link to A0 north indeed, but through A3. But A3 has 3 lanes per dirrection between CB and Moara Vlasiei in preparation for the future traffic from A7.

A7 will definitelly cause more traffic than DN2.


----------



## roaddor

Le Clerk said:


> What do you mean ?! ACB serves not Bucharest but people transiting Bucharest. For example, ACB north which will probably be first to be started will also be the first complete connection of 4 big motorways: A2, future A7 with currently biggest traffic from NE Romania, A3 and A1. Same with ACB south which will serve as connection between A2, A1, and the future South Motorway.
> 
> In my opinion, ACB north should be built in parallel to A7 and thus should be started soon, because A7 will bring transit traffic to Bucharest which existing modernised CB north will not be able to cope with.


I mean CB will probably be done 2x2 to a high degree by 2020 and will almost do the same job as A0. In other words, CB duplicates A0 and taking into account you will focus to complete A1 in the mountains, the other important highways will have to wait for their order if A0 is undertaken before them.


----------



## Le Clerk

CB doesn't duplicate A0. I already pointed that CB serves Bucharest while A0 serves transit around Bucharest for traffic coming from 5 converging motorways. CB and ACB serve completely different functions.


----------



## roaddor

That's fine, although these motorways (A1, A2, A3, A6 & road #5) will one day all converge on the inner ring, i.e. CB.


----------



## Le Clerk

CB barely copes with current traffic on the 2x2 section. It won't be able to cope with 5 motorways merging in CB.


----------



## Alpin

roaddor said:


> ... taking into account you will focus to complete A1 in the mountains, the other important highways will have to wait for their order if A0 is undertaken before them.


That's the thing... A0 won't be built before other important highways. In fact, I haven't heard anything about this project lately, while other important projects such as A1, A3, A7, A8 are moving ahead. 

Otherwise, it's true that DNCB is greatly congested and that A0 would be greatly appreciated.



pasadia said:


> And A7 will not bring more traffic than currently DN2 brings. Maybe some traffic from Galati/Braila area will choose A7 instead of DN21+A2, but there are no prove now that A7 will generate congestion on DNCB. DNCB is congestioned on it's own.


New roads always generate new traffic. In fact, on the long run, depending also on the geopolitical developements, I see a new motorway Bucharest - Urziceni - Galati/Braila - Chisinau being built. I mean, there's no way we going to have 3 motorways from the capital towards Transylvania - in the broader sense (A1, A3, A6) and only one towards the 2 Moldovas, while the population of the 2 regions is similar.


----------



## MichiH

Alpin said:


> New roads always generate new traffic.


Of course, they do! But I'm quite sure that the increase of traffic on DNCB won't be noticeable because DNCB is already very congested. I think the only noticeable change would be that more cars enter DNCB from A3 instead of DN2 just one exit next to each other... Maybe DNCB would even be relieved compared to today because the A3 extension to the city center should be completed in the coming years.


----------



## Le Clerk

There is already significant transit on CB coming from A2, A3, and A1. Such transit should be diverted to A0 in order to allow CB to function properly only for local Bucharest traffic. Once A7 is build, it will be extremely difficult to cope with it on existing northern ring.


----------



## Alpin

185212049


----------



## Le Clerk

CNADNR tenders the expressway connection between A3 and Otopeni airport. The expressway is 9 km in lenght, it is part of TEN-T core and it is estimated at Euro 43 m, with financing from POIM - EU funded infrastructure program. 


http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/comunicat-de-presa-03102016


----------



## Alpin

^^

FS + Design

Don't forget to mention this, otherwise the information can be misleading. Tenders for A13 Craiova - Pitesti and A7 Ploiesti - Bacau, which you've anounced here earlier, are also for FS + Design (+ Getting paperwork/construction permits ready).


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, FS and design for the moment. I hope this will not last more than 1 year, and then they tender works.


----------



## Samply

Ho


----------



## Alpin

.. Ho Ho

*A3 Târgu Mureș - Câmpia Turzii (56,5 km) *






This is probably the first video covering the entire length of the future motorway. For the most part, construction permit is yet to be issued, as 3/4 of the motorway lots covered in this video were tendered as design&built (the 4 month design period ended last month), so the submitted design has to be approved first. Nevertheless, you can see signs of early activity (vegetation removal, archeology etc) for most of the length of the future motorway. Targu Mures Airport - Ogra section (tendered as Red FIDIC), on the other hand, is beginning to take shape.


----------



## kostas97

Alpin said:


> .. Ho Ho
> 
> *A3 Târgu Mureș - Câmpia Turzii*
> 
> This is probably the first video covering the entire length of the future motorway. For the most part, construction permit is yet to be issued, as 3/4 of the motorway lots covered in this video were tendered as design&built (the 4 month design period ended last month), so the submitted design has to be approved first. Nevertheless, you can see signs of early activity (vegetation removal, archeology etc) for most of the length of the future motorway. Targu Mures Airport - Ogra section (tendered as Red FIDIC), on the other hand, is beginning to take shape.


When is this section supposed to be completed?


----------



## Alpin

May 2017 for one of the lots and September 2017 for the other 3 lots, if I remember correctly. There is also a 5th lot (Ogra - Targu Mures Lot 2), for which the contract was terminated at the request of the company that had initially won the tender, and this lot has just been re-tendered.


----------



## kostas97

Alpin said:


> May 2017 for one of the lots and September 2017 for the other 3 lots, if I remember correctly. There is also a 5th lot (Ogra - Targu Mures Lot 2), for which the contract was terminated at the request of the company that had initially won the tender, and this lot has just been re-tendered.


Is It realistic, because It seems that works have just begun and there is a little of work to be done.....


----------



## Alpin

Well, for the first lot covered by this video the mobilization (# of workers, equipment) seems to be very good, so I'd be rather optimistic. For the other lots we should wait until they start actual work to be able to get an idea.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> CNADNR tenders the expressway connection between A3 and Otopeni airport. The expressway is 9 km in lenght, it is part of TEN-T core and it is estimated at Euro 43 m, with financing from POIM - EU funded infrastructure program.
> 
> 
> http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/comunicat-de-presa-03102016


More details on this:

*New express road will link Bucharest’s Otopeni Airport to A3 highway*


> Romania’s National Highways Company CNADNR has started taking the first steps towards making an express road that would connect Bucharest’s Otopeni Airport to the A3 highway.
> 
> The road will cost some EUR 43 million and will have a length of 9 kilometers, reports local Digi24.
> 
> CNADNR has sent the documentation for awarding the feasibility study and the technical design of the expressway to the National Agency for Public Procurement for approval. The road is included on the list of projects to be financed with EU funds for the period 2017-2019.


----------



## kostas97

Alpin said:


> Well, for the first lot covered by this video the mobilization (# of workers, equipment) seems to be very good, so I'd be rather optimistic. For the other lots we should wait until they start actual work to be able to get an idea.


For these other lots is what i am talking about....anyway, we can't judge that now....


----------



## Alpin

*A1
*


----------



## Alpin

rocklee @ http://forum.peundemerg.ro/


----------



## Le Clerk

Romania's masterplan for motorways and roads - map has functions and layers can be added or removed. 











http://mtransporturi.maps.arcgis.co...ndex.html?id=4e84b8ff37de48c6a001c0bae9974693


----------



## Alpin

*CNADNR fixing the ~ 200 m highway stretch on A1 (closed Săliște - Cunţa section)*

Almost there...




























https://www.facebook.com/cnadnr/?pnref=story


----------



## italystf

I've never heard of in-house schemes for large highway projects in present-day Europe. I don't think it's against EU laws, but public administrations simply don't have the financial and technical resources to cope with them. Ordinary and extraordinary maintenance (like this reconstruction of the collapsed section), are another thing, of course.


----------



## Alpin

*@ LE Clerk
*
I think that the objective of these in-house projects has been clearly stated (see my other post), so there is really no need to speculate here. The reason we have infrastructure companies is that they win those tenders and build those infrastructure projects. Another matter is how the authorities deal with those companies, how they assist them in carrying out that contract and how they monitor their work. Here's where the former leadership of CNADNR has done a bad job and this is why we aren't where we're supposed to be in terms of infrastructure. 

This 'in-house projects" solution was adopted by the technocratic minister of Transportation and by the new leadership of CNADNR as a means to save time on some very urgent projects (we mainly talk about some short Bypass roads). As we know, at the time the former Gov. stepped out at the end of last year, not only that almost all of the U/C infrastructure projects were stuck (construction/environmental permits missing, etc), but also planning for future projects was lagging. I don't see any reason why this "in-house projects" solution should be extended past those projects that have already been announced (one for each of the 7 regional CNADNR divisions). I mean, there is enough time to plan ahead/have those tenders for projects that would start at a later date.


----------



## Le Clerk

Again, I watched the head of CNADNR mentioning clearly Suceava by-pass and the Giurgiu bridge express connection as 'examples' for upcoming 'in-house' projects. I don't think they mean only these, but they want to start step by step.


----------



## Le Clerk

italystf said:


> I've never heard of in-house schemes for large highway projects in present-day Europe. I don't think it's against EU laws, but public administrations simply don't have the financial and technical resources to cope with them. Ordinary and extraordinary maintenance (like this reconstruction of the collapsed section), are another thing, of course.


This was not 'maintenance' works. :nuts:

This was rasing, and rebuilding of the whole underground structure and the rest of the layering of the motorway. It was purely construction works from basement to asphalt, but done properly this time, and not shitty as unfortunately the private contractor did. And yes, this public company did have the resources for that.


----------



## belerophon

Well, i agree, that this so-called in-house-scheme is too young for proper discussion about sucess. But give it a try. So much went wrong, maybe it is easier to deal with problems on a more direct way....


----------



## sponge_bob

I think the contracts described are Build only and are for sections that might not attract Design Build or Design Build Operate contractors at reasonable prices. So the roads agency takes on the Design and hires a contractor to do what it tells them day to day. 

Your roads agency has plenty of engineers, let them get their hands dirty every now and then.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The problem with in-house development is often the low pay of public employees. You usually get what you pay for. 

However, it's important to maintain knowledge in-house. But if you want to do everything in-house, you'll get a major chance of a backlog, as the pay is too low to attract additional personnel. 

This may not (yet) be a major issue in Romania, where there probably isn't as much opposition to a project as say in Germany or Austria. I've read stories about Germany, how they have two or three civil servants working on an environmental impact assessment thousands of pages long, taking years to complete. That's when you want external parties speeding up the process. A recurring complaint in Germany is the lack of planning capacity because so much is done in-house.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Incomes in CNADNR are pretty competitive in the industry. 

BTW: referring back to what kind of 'in-house' works CNADNR did on the sliding section near Sibiu, Alpin's post is pretty relevant:



Alpin said:


> ^^
> 
> *BEFORE*  (Motorway section was closed September 7, 2015, and the 200m stretch was demolished soon after that)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *August 11*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *August 22*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *September 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *September 16*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *October 9*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos: euromau, ciprebbe, rocklee @ forum.peundemerg.ro


----------



## Alpin

*A1 Dumbrava - Margina section* (min. 1:40 - end) should be opened by the end of this year. The section is part of Lugoj - Deva Lot 2 and is ~ 15.5 km long. 






Dominik @ http://forum.peundemerg.ro/


----------



## Alpin

And some pics, same motorway section:
































































https://www.facebook.com/DRDP.Timisoara/photos/?tab=album&album_id=299163560446234


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> CNADNR has ready tenders for Ploiesti-Bacau DX/motorway (A7).
> 
> http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/comunicat-de-presa-30092016


^^




> FS+design for Ploiești – Buzău (65 km)
> 
> FS+design for Buzău - Focșani (72 km)
> 
> FS+design for Focșani –Bacău (110 km)
> 
> FS+design for A3 – Aeroport Henri Coandă (9,3 km)


http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/comunicat-de-presă-12102016-2


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've read stories about Germany, how they have two or three civil servants working on an environmental impact assessment thousands of pages long, taking years to complete.


This pestilence in Western Europe is called "Greenmail" :


----------



## MichiH

pasadia said:


> Actually, 2 parts are expected to be delivered in 2017 (lot III and IV, between Aiud and Turda). The rest in 2018.


Is this confirmed? No partial A10 opening expected in 2016 anymore?


----------



## MichiH

Alpin said:


> It seems that the Dumbrava - Margina stretch of A1 (~ 15km) will be opened for traffic by the end of this year. *Pictures here*.


Is the 10km Dobra-Ilia section also still expected to be opened in 2016?


----------



## Alpin

Tender notices for 2 small sections of A3 have now been published on Romania's Electronic System of Public Procurement (SEAP):

*A3 Bridge over the Somesul Mic River + connection btw. section 2B and subsection 3A1 of A3 (~ 800 m)*

Valoare estimata: 48,566,561.23 RON fara TVA
Deschidere oferte: 05.12.2016
Data limită de evaluare a ofertelor: 03.01.2017.

*A3 Targu Mures - Ogra Lot 1 (4,5 km) + Targu Mures - A3 connection (4.7 km)*

Valoare estimata: 284,915,969.74 RON fara TVA
Deschidere oferte: 07.12.2016
Data limită de evaluare a ofertelor: 03.01.2017.



MichiH said:


> Is the 10km Dobra-Ilia section also still expected to be opened in 2016?


No. I think it's T2 2017 for that section.


----------



## AlexAllex

A3 Suplacu de Barcau - Bors - 21.10.2016






@http://forum.peundemerg.ro/


----------



## pasadia

MichiH said:


> Is this confirmed? No partial A10 opening expected in 2016 anymore?


Nope. The *only* strech of highway which still has some small chances to be open for traffic this year is Dumbrava - Margina, part of Lugoj - Deva lot II.


----------



## Qtya

Alpin said:


> Tender notices for 2 small sections of A3 have now been published on Romania's Electronic System of Public Procurement (SEAP):
> 
> *A3 Bridge over the Somesul Mic River + connection btw. section 2B and subsection 3A1 of A3 (~ 800 m)*
> 
> Valoare estimata: 48,566,561.23 RON fara TVA
> Deschidere oferte: 05.12.2016
> Data limită de evaluare a ofertelor: 03.01.2017.


This is that short 800 m stretch where the A3 currently ends at Cluj/Kolozsvár?


----------



## Alpin

Qtya said:


> This is that short 800 m stretch where the A3 currently ends at Cluj/Kolozsvár?


Igen


----------



## Qtya

Alpin said:


> Igen


Mulțumesc! 

There are some leftover bridge elements laying all around. Can/Will those be used for the future bridge superstructure?


----------



## pasadia

Yes, of course.


----------



## Alpin

Qtya said:


> There are some *leftover bridge elements* laying all around. Can/Will those be used for the future bridge superstructure?


If you're referring to the concrete bridge beams, then yes, of course.


----------



## Uppsala

So there are only 2 gaps now before Bucharest is a part of the continental motorways. One from Pitesti to Sibiu and one from Deva to Lugoj. How is it going with that? And what is the plan to open that parts?


----------



## MichiH

Uppsala said:


> So there are only 2 gaps now before Bucharest is a part of the continental motorways. One from Pitesti to Sibiu and one from Deva to Lugoj. How is it going with that? And what is the plan to open that parts?


All remaining sections b/n Luboj and Deva are (minimum partially) under construction:



MichiH said:


> *A1:* Dumbrava – Margina 15km (2013 to >= Late 2016) – project – map
> *A1:* Dobra – Ilia 10km (2013 to Spring 2017) – ? – map
> *A1:* Ilia – Deva/Soimus 22.1km (2013 to >= Late 2017) – ? – map
> *A1:* Margina – Dobra 25km (2013 to >= Late 2018) – ? – map


There are (political) announcements about Sibiu - Pitesti (there's currently no section u/c) but I'm quite sure, that any prediction is wrong. Let's say, it will still take very long...


----------



## Macio89

Ilia - Soimus - no chance to open before august 2017 ?


----------



## Qtya

Alpin said:


> If you're referring to the concrete bridge beams, then yes, of course.


Those elements have been laying all around for a while now. Its not common for a new constructor to guarantee them.


----------



## AlexAllex

Today the Suplacu de Barcau - Bors (A3) constructor sent the termination notice for the contract

http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/comunicat-de-presa-04112016-0


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This article on Mediafax says that the progress after more than a year was 0%.

http://www.mediafax.ro/economic/con...ostrazii-transilvania-va-fi-reziliat-15913043


----------



## Qtya

hno:


----------



## Theijs

Does anyone have the link to the open street map in which the prolongation of the A11 Arad direction Chisinau-Cris /Oradea was/is drafted?


----------



## AlexAllex

try here http://www.proinfrastructura.ro/proiecteinfrastructura.html#map=7/46/25/0

Credits: cristi5 @forum.peundemerg.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> This article on Mediafax says that the progress after more than a year was 0%.
> 
> http://www.mediafax.ro/economic/con...ostrazii-transilvania-va-fi-reziliat-15913043


Bad luck. Builder (Corsan-Corviam Construccion SA) is bankrupt and will give up the contract. 2 more years to go for retendering and works.


*Penalties of 75 million lei applied to company building Barcau-Bors highway and notification for contract termination*



> The National Administration Company for Road Infrastructure (CNAIR) issued penalties of 75 million lei for the company dealing with the construction of Barcau-Bors highway and sent notifications requesting the termination of the contract, a company press release shows.
> 
> “Since the issue of the Initiation of the order for the execution of works at Suplacu de Barcau-Bors highway (May 2015) CNAIR asked the entrepreneur to fulfil contract obligations. During this period of time, the contractor proved its incapacity to fulfil its contractual obligations and lack of mobilization to complete works,” the document shows.
> 
> According to CNAIR, penalties of 75 million lei (17 mil EURO) were applied.
> 
> “In the same context, the company showed its intention to terminate the contract and the possibility to organize a new tender for the completion of the project.
> 
> As a consequence, the construction company, when demonstrating that it is in financial and organisational incapacity sent a Notification through which they require the termination of the contract. Taking into consideration the existing situation, for this project to be finalised, the only option which the company could take is that of terminating the present contract and re-bid the project’ the CNAIR says.


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 section between Bucharest Ring and the city of Bucharest should open by end year. 



panda_no 5 said:


> [/url](1) by florin_apo,[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url](2) by florin_apo,[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url](3) by florin_apo,[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url](4) by florin_apo, [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url](5) by florin_apo, [/IMG]


----------



## Le Clerk

Some news from A7 (Bacau by-pass):




AlexAllex said:


> https://www.facebook.com/EkoConstructionTradeCoInc/posts/1141004569352863


----------



## medicu' de garda

Le Clerk said:


> A3 section between Bucharest Ring and the city of Bucharest should open by end year.


Wrong, wrong, *WRONG*!! :bash: Dude, do you ever read the news you are forwarding?? :bash:

Besides the lack of a source for your claim, you misquoted the info presented in the media for a few weeks now. The minister claims that the section between the *ringroad* and *Popasului street*, in the town of *Voluntari *will be opened by year's end, with the remainder to be done by next year (since works haven't even fully started on the last stretch yet hno: ). So, there should be another 1,5 km of A3 opening, which will be of limited use, due to terrible, *terrible* acces to the city from that interchange, through a narrow street with weight restrictions, with poor conections with any other road in the area. So they'd better not even bother, it will only mess up traffic in the bussiness district which is already famous for traffic jams.

The only good news is that by the end of the year the Moara Vlasiei interchange will also be opened, and that is a useful exit for the people living in the area, as the next one is quite far away.


----------



## Le Clerk

First, I posted pictures and not news. 

Secondly, I did not quote any news. Where I have a quotation ofany news there smartass? I am wondering who's doing the reading here properly ?! You are overly hysteric for admitedly hysteric individual. 

Third, I said 'should'. 

Four, Voluntari is not Bucharest?! :nuts: Who the hell knows Voluntari here I wonder?! And the fact that it is a neighbourhood of Bucharest ?!


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> A3 section between Bucharest Ring and the city of Bucharest should open by end year.



Do you mean that A3 will be connected to DNBC (Bucharest Ringroad)?


----------



## medicu' de garda

^^ A3 already is connected to DNCB, spanning all the way to Ploiesti, minus the Moara Vlasiei interchange. The missing link is DNCB - Bucharest, Petricani boulevard, and it will be opened in two stages: firstly DNCB to Popasului interchange by the end of the year (connecting to a horrible low-capacity street in a neighbouring town linked to the city of Bucharest by a series of horribly congested roads and poorly designed intersections. The remainder will be opened some time next year, as it requires some bridges to be built. Overall, the A3 will be very poorly linked to the city, as the feeder roads haven't been upgraded in time (some of them aren't even in planning stage hno


LeClerk, what you are doing is called missinforming people. If you can't bring a source for your news, without comenting and distorting information, then just don't bother. That piece of news has been presented in the media several times and discussed on the forums, yet you're the only one to read it wrong and spread the word... As for the difference between Voluntari and Bucharest, I'm not even gonna bother. Just open GoogleMaps and spot the huge difference in infrastructure. It's like saying you have acces to sanitation, but it's in your backyard and consists of a hole in the ground and a well icard:


----------



## Le Clerk

You are hysterical again and on top ad personam.

Here's a map of what we are talking about - Voluntari - because most people here have no clue. I'll let them decide whether it is or not Bucharest, because that was the discussion. I did not mention Voluntari which is within the DNCB and by all factual purposes part of Bucharest (but for stupid political reasons still formally a different administrative unit :nuts, because nobody has ever heard of it but people living in Bucharest, which is not the case for the majority of people reading the forum - talking about your mantra of 'misinformation'. 










As for bringing up whatever discussions you had on whatever forums, I have no clue and neither have other people here. So you're completely irrelevant again.


----------



## Le Clerk

Btw: CNADNR posted tenders for FS and design services for Craiova-Pitesti(A12) and Tg.Neamt-Iasi-Ungheni (A8) motorways. 


http://www.economica.net/studiul-de...-pite-ti-a-fost-scos-la-licita-ie_128501.html

http://www.economica.net/autostrada...udiului-de-fezabilitate-a-inceput_128478.html


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> I have no clue and neither have other people here. So you're completely irrelevant again.


Won't stop you coming back next month with some ridiculous new national 'plan' and probably a Comaric-Brasov 4+4 Base Tunnel with built in underground skiing this time.


----------



## Le Clerk

Well, you said it dude. I won't quote you that's for sure.


----------



## MichiH

^^ There are some highway connections b/n RO and SRB, e.g. M10, M12 and M18. In addition, a motorway b/n Timisoara and Belgrade is discussed but I don't think it will be built in foreseeable future.

You can find more info by using the "search this thread" feature. IIRC, it's usually discussed in the Serbian thread.


----------



## sotonsi

MichiH said:


> ^^ There are some highway connections b/n RO and SRB, e.g. M10, M12 and M18.


Neither country has M roads. 

There's 5 national road connections (and 2 county road ones) between the two countries.

DN6A/R35 (E771)
DN57C/R18
DN59/R10 (E70)
DN59A/R12
DN59E/R15


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What does the 'R' mean? I thought Serbia switched to IB for non-motorway main roads.


----------



## sotonsi

ChrisZwolle said:


> What does the 'R' mean? I thought Serbia switched to IB for non-motorway main roads.


Skitts law, I made the same mistake as MichiH and went with another country.

It is IB (or just B). Which also looks like an 'R'.


----------



## sponge_bob

yugo55 said:


> Are there any plans to connect Romania and Serbia with highway?


As others said the Serbs are well into "Corridor XI" which is an entirely Serbian invention not an agreed international corridor and this 'corridor' seemingly leads to Timisoara. 

Then there is reality as it was a few years ago.  

Data on individual roads >> http://www.cestrin.ro/web2014/pdf/recensamant 2010.pdf


----------



## belerophon

two years ago rest areas at newbuild A1 betwenn hungarian border and Sibiu were hard to identify, because everything was missing. I hardly managed to miss the poles at the entrance of one, because they were so close to the driving lane. All were closed.

A while ago i hear that erecting the buildings there and running them would be in tender. What happened since? It is essential to know if you could stop anyplace and get gasoline also. Or do i still need to leave the motorway in this cases? 

pictures in googlemaps are not yet ready. So please provide me with detailled information about in which places i might now find rest areas and in which i might still not. Some pieces opened later last year or this year. Is the opening of rest areas delayed there as well?

Thx!


----------



## Theijs

With Google satelite view you can find the rest areas on the A1, e.g. between the Hu/Ro border and Pecica, Arad Sud and exit Ortisoara/Seceani. Between Timisoara-Nord and Sud. Between Timisoara Sud and Topolovatu Mare. The Petrom at the parking near Susani is displayed.
The white containers contain the temporary stations until something more solid is erected.


----------



## belerophon

Well, i looked up the aerial picture. Between HU-border and Pecica it shows the construction stage. Afterwards it has a really bad quality. It is only better between Timisoara and the current end of motorway. 

I found all of the rest areas you mentioned, and one more after Topolovatu Mare. But only some show Trucks clearly. And this does not necessarily mean, that there is a working toilet or anything.

The Petrom at Susani seem to be almpst the only Gas-station, and is not clearly visible in GoogleMaps. I found one Gazprom of the exit Arad-sud, and a petrom at Pecica.

Even so, my question was not, what i might see in googlemaps, but what you can tell, if you did drive there already. I trust your information. But it is not clear to me, if you checked yourself or just share this jigsaw google is providing, which i dont trust always.

I know about gas stations in *****, once the motorway ends. Maybe some in between to Deva. There is one Lukoil shortly after these roundabouts they built for the acess road (over the bridge) to the motorway.

Additionally i found out, all rest areas missing between deva and sibiu. Are really all open now? I know what the satellite image might tell....
The first restarea with a Mol Gassation should be north of Orastie,
the next short before Sebes, whith a Petrom,
at Sebes exit a Rompetrol,
after sebes a rest area with Mol gas station,
afterwars a section with ba d imagenery
finally short before sibiu an rest area with Petrom.

If all these are in operation, one does not need to think about which to pick. But last time you knew, that there was completely no option at all to stop anywhere and rest or get gasoline.

Thx!


----------



## Theijs

Now googlemaps has allowed users to suggest all kind of modifications by users, it's imho weird that the petrol brands don't mark their station along the A1. Lack of marketing skills and apperently not very customer oriented. I'm sure other users are able to help you more than me.


----------



## rudiwien

There is a map of gas statsions, maintained by the romanian users of forum.peundemerg.ro: https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1Na4YTSVYGMMDNDoe0wzO276K7-k&usp=sharing. I would assume it to be quite accurate and updated.

Also, Openstreetmap seems a bit more up to date, e.g. the station close to Pecica is mapped (I have used it this spring, it really exists ): https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=17/46.19413/21.08785, and also further ones near Timisoara are on the map.
Of course, OSM is not that easy to search, but if you use any router based on that data (e.g. OSMand, Mapfactor,..), they should have the data and be searchable.

As said by others, these stations on the "new" portions of A1 are really improvised - you have a small container as shop, the pumps are w/o any roof, and bathrooms are basic and not well maintained.
So, it will get you fuelled up, but they are not fit for a pleasant rest stop...

Links to maps of gas stations by the operators, e.g. Petrom: http://www.petrom.ro/portal/01/petromro/ro/home/Filling_Stations/map-stations, OMV: http://www.omv.ro/portal/01/ro/filling_station_locator, MOL: http://cautarestatii.molromania.ro/ro


----------



## JackFrost

Any longer stretch without a petrol station on motorways in Europe? There isnt any on M43 either (58 km), so from Szatymaz (M5) to ***** (A1) its about 230 kms without any gas station.


----------



## rudiwien

^^

Jack, as just posted above, there is a fuel station on the A1 at Pecica; so while still a long stretch, from the last MOL on the M5 to the first one on the A1, it is ~93 km: https://goo.gl/maps/z2FxNDedcNt

And there are three more stations further down the way on the A1 - two MOL between Arad and Timisoara, and one Petrom just before *****. As said, all are purely improvised container boxes, but they do count as petrol stations 

Edit: they do look like this:


----------



## JackFrost

Ah sorry, I completely misunderstood this. I thought you have to leave the entire motorway to get to those gas stations.


----------



## Theijs

Are the Hungarians planning any gasstation on the M43, e.g. near Kövegy or Máko?


----------



## JackFrost

There are only plans for the two rest stops at km 31 and 49. But no tender has been issued so far.

However, I just found this: 

https://www.google.hu/maps/@46.2799...fqtDBG4e_1Tr0QyQMVsg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=hu

This gas stop is almost next to M43 at exit 24 (south).


----------



## bogdymol

^^ There are some works ongoing on M43 in one of those rest areas (I think at km 31). The rest areas were completed at the same time with M43, then 2 years or so the parking area was blocked (you could not enter), but last Sunday I have seen a lot of machinery there and some earthworks being done. I thought that they started building a gas station.


----------



## pasadia

MichiH said:


> *Romania* (map and summary (ro), map, summary)
> 
> *A1:* Dumbrava – Margina 15km (2013 to >= Late 2016) – project – map
> *A1:* Margina – Dobra 25km (2013 to >= Late 2018) – ? – map
> *A1:* Dobra – Ilia 10km (2013 to Spring 2017) – ? – map
> *A1:* Ilia – Deva/Soimus 22.1km (2013 to >= Late 2017) – ? – map


Basicly this should be changed as it seems that there will be an I/C at Holdea, already drawn on openstreetmap.

So there is:

- Dumbrava - Margina, still with some chances to be open this year (it seems that paper are not in order, the construction part is almost over)
- Margina - Holdea, which won't be open because of that 6km strech that will contain 2 tunnels which are not tender yet. Probably it will be over in 2020.
- Holdea - Ilia, which is probably to be open next autumn
- Ilia - Soimus, where still there isn't a building pemit issued, so most probably won't be open before summer of 2018


----------



## belerophon

So what about the A1 between Deva and Sibiu? Googlemaps suggests changes but none of you mentioned this strip.

Jack, this WAS the case for sure two years ago between Deva and Sibiu. No reststop or petrol station at all. But the M43 and A1 to Arad was opened later. The strip of A1 Arad-Timisoara i did not use. Now as the missing piece between Timisoara and Lugos is done, it makes more sense to use this southern route.

Thanks all of you anyway. If driving far from home, nobody waits until a completely depleted gas tank to search for a gas station for sure. But to know that there was no gas station at all was serious. Now you start looking out early enough, without need to keepo every single one in mind....


----------



## Alpin

We now have a final and complete route (confirmed by JASPERS and approved) of A1 Sibiu - Pitești :cheers:










*CLICK TO ENLARGE*

*INTERACTIVE MAP* 

*123 km, 10 exits, 7 tunnels (6.45 km)
*
- *Section 1* Sibiu - Boița (km 0 - km 15+000);

- *Section 2* Boița - Racovița (km 15+000 - km 43+000) - Balota Tunnel (0.5 km), Robești Tunnel (0.85 km), Câineni Tunnel (0.66 km), Lazaret South Tunnel (0.3 km), Lazaret North Tunnel (1.12 km), 3 bridges over Olt river;

- *Section 3* Racovița - Văleni (km 43+000 - km 72+000) - Poiana Tunnel (1.7 km);

- *Section 4* Valeni - Curtea de Argeș (km 72+000 - km 90+000) - Curtea de Argeș Tunnel (1.3 km), connection road w. Râmnicu Vâlcea @ Tigveni;

- *Section 5* Curtea de Argeș - Pitești (km 90+000 - km 123+037) - 4 bridges over Argeș river.


----------



## MichiH

belerophon said:


> So what about the A1 between Deva and Sibiu?


I think there are 2 or 3 rest areas per direction. Parking and rest rooms only.


----------



## pasadia

There are small "mobile"gas station in all parking lot / service area of A1 between Sibiu and Nadlac. They are a lot smaller than a definitive gas station, there aren't any services (decent toilets, WI-FI, restaurants or stuff like that), but gas you should be able to find. 

There are no service area and no gas station on Bucuresti - Ploiesti and Campia Turzii - Gilau, but these two are smaller than 60 km, so I suppose we can live with that.


----------



## belerophon

Alpin said:


> We now have a final and complete route (confirmed by JASPERS and approved) of A1 Sibiu - Pitești :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CLICK TO ENLARGE*
> 
> *INTERACTIVE MAP*
> 
> *123 km, 10 exits, 7 tunnels (6.45 km)
> *
> - *Section 1* Sibiu - Boița (km 0 - km 15+000);
> 
> - *Section 2* Boița - Racovița (km 15+000 - km 43+000) - Balota Tunnel (0.5 km), Robești Tunnel (0.85 km), Câineni Tunnel (0.66 km), Lazaret South Tunnel (0.3 km), Lazaret North Tunnel (1.12 km), 3 bridges over Olt river;
> 
> - *Section 3* Racovița - Văleni (km 43+000 - km 72+000) - Poiana Tunnel (1.7 km);
> 
> - *Section 4* Valeni - Curtea de Argeș (km 72+000 - km 90+000) - Curtea de Argeș Tunnel (1.3 km), connection road w. Râmnicu Vâlcea @ Tigveni;
> 
> - *Section 5* Curtea de Argeș - Pitești (km 90+000 - km 123+037) - 4 bridges over Argeș river.


Like it was said before, i bet, that the first and the last section will be finished first. (If there is no cancelled contract or bankruptcy etc.)

Do you know more about the tunnels? Some are quite short. Are they all to be bored?


----------



## kostas97

cost of the section (not so many tunnels, therefore it must not be very high...)


----------



## Le Clerk

Tender for FS and design for A7 Ploiesti-Buzau-Focsani-Bacau-Pascani was launched. 










Lenght: 330 km
Estimated cost of construction : 1.3 B EUR (75% covered by EU)


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Tender for FS and design for A7 Ploiesti-Buzau-Focsani-Bacau-Pascani was launched.
> 
> Lenght: 330 km
> Estimated cost of construction : 1.3 B EUR (*75% covered* by EU)


Evidence the EU _ARE_ paying this? Where?


----------



## Le Clerk

It's part of core network. But you know that and are trolling.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> It's part of core network. But you know that and are trolling.


Only a troll would say that the A7 is a TEN-T Core Route. 

The EU might still pay towards the A7, but where is the *EVIDENCE I ASKED YOU FOR*.????????????


----------



## Le Clerk

You need to calm down and they settle for a read.


----------



## sponge_bob

You need to provide evidence that the EU has a_greed to provide_ €1bn of funding for the A7 like you asserted. That is all I asked you for, evidence.


----------



## sponge_bob

Never Mind, I found some _evidence_ myself and_ I don't even speak Romanian_. The EU will fund the following roads from a veritable lucky bag of funds ( Interreg/TEN-T/Regional Funds/Cohesion Funds) etc etc etc and Axis 1,2, ..........8 

LINK TO EVIDENCE

*Proiecte noi

Proiecte majore*

*Name Approval Date Commencement Date and 'Completion' date.* 

9. Autostrada Bacău - Pașcani 2016/Trim III 2017/Trim II 2021/Trim I
11. _Drum expres_ Ploiești-Buzău 2017/Trim III 2018/Trim I 2021/Trim I
12. Autostrada Tg. Neamț - Iași - Ungheni 2016/Trim III 2017/Trim I 2021/Trim IV
13. _Drum expres_ Focșani-Bacău 2017/Trim III 2018/Trim I 2021/Trim I
14. _Drum expres_ Buzău-Focșani 2017/Trim III 2018/Trim I 2021/Trim I


and a VO ( Bypass? ) of Bacau.


----------



## Alpin

sponge_bob said:


> Evidence the EU ARE paying this? Where?


Mexico's paying.



> *Name Approval Date Commencement Date and 'Completion' date.*
> 
> 9. Autostrada Bacău - Pașcani 2016/Trim III 2017/Trim II 2021/Trim I
> 11. _Drum expres_ Ploiești-Buzău 2017/Trim III 2018/Trim I 2021/Trim I
> 13. _Drum expres_ Focșani-Bacău 2017/Trim III 2018/Trim I 2021/Trim I
> 14. _Drum expres_ Buzău-Focșani 2017/Trim III 2018/Trim I 2021/Trim I


The FS will determine whether it will be "drum expres" or motorway. Probably motorway, this seems the most logical.



> 12. Autostrada Tg. Neamț - Iași - Ungheni 2016/Trim III 2017/Trim I 2021/Trim IV


This is part of A8. Tenders for FS and Design for A8 are also being launched right now.



> and a VO ( Bypass? ) of Bacau.


Bacau Bypass is U/C as half profile. Right now it's unclear when it will be upgraded to full profile motorway.


----------



## pasadia

Well, Tg. Mures - Iasi is split in 3 project (Tg. Mures - Ditrau, Ditrau - Tg. Neamt and Tg. Neamt - Iasi). FS for first part was sign in spring 2015 and then suspended in autumn 2015 for a year. Not clear if contract is un-suspended atm.


----------



## spsofkutl

Finally there is the itinerary of the highway Pitesti-Sibiu ...The construction in plain is scheduled for the next 2 years.I have doubts on the mountain part of the highway ...


----------



## spsofkutl

Oh ,yes A7 , very important ! I think more important is a highway from Moldavia to Transylvania in the nord of Romania ( Suceava - Bistrita ). But no highway to the bridge on Danube at Calafat - Vidin ? No highway between Timisoara and Serbia !


----------



## spsofkutl

For a lot of projects the Highway Administration of Romania (CNADNR) intent to involve in constructions by his means


----------



## sponge_bob

pasadia said:


> Well, Tg. Mures - Iasi is split in 3 project (Tg. Mures - Ditrau, Ditrau - Tg. Neamt and Tg. Neamt - Iasi). FS for first part was sign in spring 2015 and then suspended in autumn 2015 for a year. Not clear if contract is un-suspended atm.


Stupid idea.  The constraints and route selection and EIS should be done as a single contract and then you break that project into lots for detailed design and construction only (in DB or DBO contracts). 

The EU will want to see the cumulative impacts for the entire project not for 3 lots and that calculation is done at the earlier planning stages.



> Considering the cumulative effects of the projects in the
> EIA reports/EIS;
> *Dividing projects up to reduce alternatives (alternatives
> must be addressed in the EIA report/EIS, included in the
> NTS and public must be consulted on them*


It could cost Romania billions by 2021.


----------



## Alpin

belerophon said:


> Like it was said before, i bet, that the first and the last section will be finished first. (If there is no cancelled contract or bankruptcy etc.)


Yes. FS for Section 1 (15km) and Section 5 (33km) is now ready. The tender for Technical Design for the 2 sections to be launched December/January. FS for the other 3 sections is expected to be ready mid 2017. Construction work is supposed to begin 2018, completion date 2021. Previous estimates regarding the cost of the project were @ €1.6B, now is looks like the cost will be well over €2B. 



> Do you know more about the tunnels? Some are quite short. Are they all to be bored?


Probably *NATM* will be used.


----------



## Alpin

sponge_bob said:


> Stupid idea.  The constraints and route selection and EIS should be done as a single contract and then you break that project into lots for detailed design and construction only (in DB or DBO contracts).


Good point. I'm still waiting to see a real cost benefit analysis as to why A8 should pass through Târgu Neamț vs. Piatra Neamț, I know that for some time both options were considered. To me it just doesn't make sense, I get upset every time I see that map.


----------



## Alpin

MichiH said:


> You had reported last August that 4 out of 5 LOT are already u/c. What's correct?


Well, for Ogra - Targu Mures LOT 2 it's FIDIC red contract, so construction works have started right away. The other 3 are design&build (FIDIC yellow), so the contracts also include a design period (typically 4 months), after which the design has to be approved and the environment & construction permits issued. And this is where we are now - these permits are about to be issued and construction works are supposed to begin February - March. Same for Nădăşelu - Mihăieşti (16.8 km), while Târgu Mureș – Ogra LOT 1 (9.2 km), for which the tender was launched a while ago, is a FIDIC red contract.

And some good news now: we have a winner for A3 Rasnov - Cristian (6.3 km) & connection road.



> In data de 25.11.2016 au fost transmise comunicarile privind rezultatul procedurii catre ofertantii care au depus oferte pentru Lot 2: sector Predeal - Cristian, km 162+300 - km 168+600 si Drum de Legatura. Oferta desemnata castigatoare este cea depusa de Asocierea S.C. ALPENSIDE S.R.L. - SC SPECIALIST CONSULTING S.R.L., corespunzatoare din punct de vedere al cerintelor documentatiei de atribuire, avand pretul 118.019.701,80 lei fara TVA, valoare ce include si procentul de 5% (diverse si neprevazute) in valoare de 5.506.129,19 lei fara TVA.


----------



## Theijs

Alpin said:


> And this is where we are now - these permits are about to be issued and construction works are supposed to begin February - March.


If the new permits have not been issued yet, can the new government put the whole process again on hold?


----------



## pasadia

Hard to believe that they will do so - any new government will know that they need to build some new roads, to spend some European funds. Maybe some of them will want their cut, but even that not seems to be plausible anymore.


----------



## Le Clerk

Alpin said:


> And some good news now: we have a winner for A3 Rasnov - Cristian (6.3 km) & connection road.


Yes! Hopefully we'll get news soon on Comarnic by-pass section. 

The tender for the FS and design for the remaining lots is also due to be published soon.


----------



## pasadia

Le Clerk said:


> The tender for the FS and design for the remaining lots is also due to be published soon.


 Well, actually tender for that is on-going since summer of 2015. Consitrans was in a big legal battle against CNADNR (CNSC, appeal court) and it seems that CNADNR lost in every instance and that will have to sign that contract.


----------



## Theijs

Alpin said:


> *A1 Lugoj - Deva LOT 2*. Some 15.5 km (4:38 - end), from Traian Vuia to Margina, will open to traffic by the end of this month. The remaining 13.5 km: God knows when.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asociatia Pro Infrastructura


Has there been set a date already for the opening?


----------



## MirceaValahRO

Sources say it will be next week ...


----------



## bogdymol

Autumn in Romania:


----------



## Le Clerk

I don't know if this was posted before. A new section of Brasov by-pass opened last week:


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 between Bucharest Ring and first road connection on Popasului street:







The movie is from 10.12.2016. There are rumours it will be opened soon, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> I don't know if this was posted before. A new section of Brasov by-pass opened last week:


Is the road really called and signed "DN VO1K"? I cannot read the signs on the video but I think there's no numbering at all. It's just called "Centura Brașov" on OSM like the rest of the bypass. IIRC, there was also no numbering on the old segments.

However, the bypass as at-grade junctions (roundabouts) and interchanges. I'm not going to add it to my "new motorway/expressway" list.


----------



## rudiwien

Le Clerk said:


> I don't know if this was posted before. A new section of Brasov by-pass opened last week:



This video does not show the section that was opened last week, but rather the section between DN11 and the southern portion of the belt (i.e. here: http://www.openstreetmap.org/direct...5.6588;45.6369,25.6579#map=13/45.6611/25.6672), which was openend ~1 month ago.

Last week, the duplication between DN11 and DN13 was opened (here: http://www.openstreetmap.org/direct...5.6584;45.6935,25.5836#map=14/45.6872/25.6417).
The video below shows one part of that section, around this yet unfinished interchange with DJ103 (which will eventually pass over the 2x2 by-pass road):


----------



## pasadia

MichiH said:


> Is the road really called and signed "DN VO1K"?


Yes, that's the name and it is mark like that on indicators. 



> However, the bypass as at-grade junctions (roundabouts) and interchanges. I'm not going to add it to my "new motorway/expressway" list.


Of course, it does not deserved to be mentioned there.


----------



## Le Clerk

Tender for FS and design for the Techirghiol by-pass was published. 

The road is designed as express-way, with 100-120 km/h speed. It will connect A2 and A4 with south of Constanta and further to Bulgarian border. 

Works are expected to start in april 2018 and end in december 2019, and will be executed by the road company Constanta.


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> *A3:* Bucharest Ring Road – Voluntari-Popasului Street 4.5km (April 2012 to Late 2016) – ? – map





medicu' de garda said:


> A3 already is connected to DNCB, spanning all the way to Ploiesti, minus the Moara Vlasiei interchange. The missing link is DNCB - Bucharest, Petricani boulevard, and it will be opened in two stages: firstly *DNCB to Popasului interchange by the end of the year* [...]


Any estimated opening date?



MichiH said:


> *A1:* Dumbrava – Margina 15km (2013 to >= Late 2016) – project – map





MirceaValahRO said:


> Sources say it will be next week ...


Any updated info?


----------



## rudiwien

MichiH said:


> *Romania A3:* Bucharest Ring Road – Voluntari-Popasului Street 4.5km (April 2012 to Late 2016) – ? – map
> 
> Any estimated opening date?


Construction of the interchange straps is finalised, see this footage from last week:




[/QUOTE]

However, it is not opened yet, and there is no clear statement as to what the issue is; see also https://www.facebook.com/proinfrastructura/posts/688448557995821



MichiH said:


> *Romania A1:* Dumbrava – Margina 15km (2013 to >= Late 2016) – project – map
> Any updated info?




Construction is finalised, see this video:




[/QUOTE]

It is not opened tough!
The official reason given is that this motorway section is divided in 5 lots, and the part until Margina spans 3 1/2 lots; some advisers say therefore, they cannot receive the works, because the 4th lot is not completely finished yet (work after the interchange is advanced, but not 100% finished).

There is speculation that the non-opening is mainly due to the recent elections and that people in the road administration want to leave the opening ceremony to the new government, and the unfinished lot being just a pretext that otherwise would be easily solved...


----------



## lampsakos21

No new highway this year ........ I observed the issues encountered and is just sad that still Romania has not a decent highway infrastructure .... is such a beautiful country full of potential


----------



## hammersklavier

Romania is large, mountainous, and poor (by European standards). It's going to take some time for them to develop a decent expressway network.


----------



## JackFrost

EU money is gonna be less and less year after year. So now would be the right time to build a decent network.


----------



## lampsakos21

I think corruption and old fashion bureaucracy is the blame for this . The reason I am insisting that there is a big chance for Romania nowadays as Jack Frost says , is that the money from eu are going to be less year after year because now the investments of Europe will go to the northern part or Europe , Ukraine , Georgia and some North African countries for a future eu expansion . Romania is the second country in Europe in economic growth after Poland , and you can see that despite the fact that they are more plain in comparison with Romania , when they had to make the new highway trails,they had issues with the polish church and environmental organizations but still, they made the highways . In Romania for example they have done after two and half years a piece of highway A3 in the outskirts of Cluj napoca and this road cannot be used now despite the fact that is ready , because the first 300 meters weren't even planned !!!!!!!!so they have to make a new tender in order to build the bridge and then after one year and a half is going to be ready to be used ....if such an event is not indicative , then I give up


----------



## JackFrost

lampsakos21 said:


> and some North African countries for a future eu expansion


Okay, lets not exaggerate.


----------



## MichiH

lampsakos21 said:


> now the investments of Europe will go to the northern part or Europe , Ukraine , Georgia and some North African countries for a future eu expansion .


Northern part of Europe? Norway or Iceland? I don't think so. Certainly, EU will not be extended to nafri this century...


----------



## Theijs

JackFrost said:


> EU money is gonna be less and less year after year. So now would be the right time to build a decent network.


Correct pointed out: at some point the 85% rate on subventions will stop. Already now nothing is happening at some stretches because the remaining 15% to be paid by the Romanian government is considered as 'too much' by some people.

Can somebody explain me why the new PSD-ALDE coalition government wants to re-adopt the Romanian Masterplan for Infrastructure?

http://partidulpromite.ro/psd-a-pro...ost-adoptat-insa-in-timpul-guvernarii-ciolos/


----------



## Alpin

^^

Most likely they have no clue what's going on. The new Cabinet is a complete joke. Hard times ahead.


----------



## lampsakos21

I could explain why it will be given more money for the Northern European countries and also for some North African countries Ukraine and Georgia . But it would take entire days to explain you the reasons . Time will tell that , as it has already told for us Greeks and the current economic crisis we are going through . The first two North African countries that will be within the European Union under a special status ( like the turkey one ) is Morocco and Tunisia . Mark my words for the next 15 years . For northern countries Iceland will join and Norway will have. Specific status . Investments for the arctic front will be done on North cape area , Svalbard and Greenland


----------



## rudiwien

lampsakos21 said:


> The first two North African countries that will be within the European Union under a special status ( like the turkey one ) is Morocco and Tunisia . Mark my words for the next 15 years .



Last time I checked, Turkey wasn't in the EU; there is an association agreement since >50 years, and since >20 years, ascension negotiations have started; but not even all chapters are opened today.. And I don't think that there is much of progress to be expected in the next years with the political situation in Turkey as it is now. Ah, and not before they resolve the Cyprus issue, I guess 


I do think association agreements will be done with more countries in the vicinity, so that may indeed include the ones you mentioned, but I think you don't know what's the difference between that and a full membership..



lampsakos21 said:


> For northern countries Iceland will join and Norway will have. Specific status . Investments for the arctic front will be done on North cape area , Svalbard and Greenland



Here I also think you have not much of an idea how the EU funds work.
Much of the money that is currently used in Romania comes from structural and cohesion funds, and those for regional development. They are normally targeted at regions of countries (for some countries, this might include all the regions), and depend on the economic power of that region (measured in GDP per capita).

*IF* Norway would join, one of the richest countries in the world regarding GDP per capita, they'd actually be a net-payer to the EU budget; surely, some projects there would be funded from EU funds also there, but that wouldn't reduce the money available for the poorer regions. And it would be far not change the status of the Romanian regions..
With Iceland, they lost a bit recently in their GDP/capita status due to banking crisis, but they would still be above the average in the EU, so also they won't drain the resources from Romania and other countries.

Yes, there likely will generally be the case that less money will be given to infrastructure projects, especially roads, in the future. But that won't be due to any potential expansion...

(And regarding Greenland, they are a part of the Kingdom of Denmark, so a Norway/Iceland expansion won't have any direct impact with their status towards the EU or the EUs investments..)


----------



## italystf

Given the current political and human right situation, Turkey, Tunisia and Morocco would never join EU at least in the medium term. Moreover, *non-European* countries (ok, geographically a tiny part of Turkey is, but most of it isn't, and culturally it isn't) would probably never be allowed to join something called *European* Union (although the Cyprus precedent...).
An EU expansion towards Western Balkan countries is far more likely to happen, as those countries are geographically and culturally European and more stable and democratic than MENA countries. If those countries will join, they will become the poorest countries of EU, and so receive a lot of structural EU funds, putting current eastern EU countries in second place.


----------



## lampsakos21

As I already mentioned earlier it would take days to analyze why I express these thoughts here on this thread . The internet is here , so whoever has the proper time to dedicate into these matters , can find what I shared with you here . I am well aware how the eu funding is working for members and non members( for example some countries like Greece , Germany , France , Italy ,are helping with infrastructure projects countries that are not in the E.U. But they are in the European continent and also knowing the current status of some of the countries I mentioned above . I agree with you on all what you said , but I would only like to share this info I provided to you here , on this thread . I would like to inform only that morocco or Tunisia or turkey they can have a special status for specific reasons and deals between Europe and those countries . As for Iceland a referendum to join eu is in debate. And Norway is already having a special status like Switzerland has with the European Union . That's all. Ukraine Georgia and Azerbaijan are also considering the possibility to join eu or at least to have a special status with it . Anyway that was not my purpose here , but to emphasize the need ion Romania to hurry up with constructing a decent high speed road network asap


----------



## Theijs

The new Romanian government has published its programme. See page 105: http://www.cdep.ro/pdfs/oz/Program de Guvernare.pdf


----------



## winnipeg

It's only political promises, sadly it doesn't worth anything...


----------



## Theijs

winnipeg said:


> It's only political promises, sadly it doesn't worth anything...


Unfortunately, it doesn't say anything either on finalizing the Centura Nord of Arad (DN7), although I understood that CNADNR will finish it somehow themselves. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## pasadia

First of all: we do not have CNADNR anymore, but CNAIR (Compania Nationala de Administrare a Infrastructurii Rutiere - NATIONAL COMPANY OF ROAD INFRASTRUCTURE MANAGEMENT).

And also there should be CNIR - Compania Nationala de Investitii Rutiere, National Company for Road Investment - but this one is not yen functional. But this is the new structure (with new personnel, new offices, new salaries, etc...) which should manage all new motorway projects. At least that was the plan of the previous government, the new one didn't say anything on this matter. 

CNAIR/CNADNR indeed said that it would implement some project by themselves and north by-pass of Arad is one of them. Will have to wait to see if indeed they will do thier job in 2017.



> Can somebody explain me why the new PSD-ALDE coalition government wants to re-adopt the Romanian Masterplan for Infrastructure?


Well, they say that they will pass this Masterplan (MPGT) as a law and not as a Hotarare de Guvern / Government decision (as it is now). Given the importance of it, usually it is believed that it's more important to have a parlamentary decision and not only a Governement decision. 

In their program basicly they have the same numbers and the same plans as in MPGT, but they haven't copied all the dates, so some are scared that once again some project will be put on hold and other will get more attention that they should. Also PSD governments are believed to try harder to implement projects in concesion or public-privat partnerships - so they don't really like to spend EU money as that requires more transparencies and are harder to embezzle.


----------



## and802

lampsakos21 said:


> I think corruption and old fashion bureaucracy is the blame for this . The reason I am insisting that there is a big chance for Romania nowadays as Jack Frost says , is that the money from eu are going to be less year after year because now the investments of Europe will go to the northern part or Europe , Ukraine , Georgia and some North African countries for a future eu expansion . Romania is the second country in Europe in economic growth after *Poland* , and you can see that despite the fact that they are more plain in comparison with Romania , when they had to make the new highway trails,*they had issues with the polish church and environmental organizations but still, they made the highways* ...


three comments:

a) "environmental organizations" do not play any worth-mentioning role in the road buisness. this is the law which tells you whether you can or you cannot construct new roads. wrong argument.

b) "Polish church" - I can hardly imagine the church representatives can anyhow influence the road business. wrong argument.

c) Poland is still far away from finishing primary backbone of road network


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> Correct pointed out: at some point the 85% rate on subventions will stop. Already now nothing is happening at some stretches because the remaining 15% to be paid by the Romanian government is considered as 'too much' by some people.
> 
> Can somebody explain me why the new PSD-ALDE coalition government wants to re-adopt the Romanian Masterplan for Infrastructure?
> 
> http://partidulpromite.ro/psd-a-pro...ost-adoptat-insa-in-timpul-guvernarii-ciolos/


AFAIK, it refers to adoption in Parliament, which has not yet been done. The plan was voted only in government. Parliament adoption is not a bad thing, as it becomes law.

PS: PSD has an interesting proposal for an investment fund of approx EUR 10 B from bond issues, dividends from state owned companies and other public sources to be invested in infrastructure. The idea is interesting and is inspired from Norways sovereign oil fund. We will see how it is implemented.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think Serbia followed a similar approach where revenues from selling state-owned companies went into infrastructure. 

All in all I think it's better for countries to come up with a decent funding source without being overly dependent on EU funding to get anything built. Especially if the EU wants to shift focus from road construction to railroad projects.


----------



## Le Clerk

That's true. On the other hand I would not like to see a reduction in absorption of EU funds because of that. But I also do not think it will happen. There are tons of projects in Romania which do not benefit from enough EU funding and on the other hand need to be built ASAP, irrespective of their detractors, such as Comarnic-Brasov or Craiova-Pitesti motorways.These projects could benefit from this fund.


----------



## bogdymol

I think the main focus should be to use EU funds as close as possible to 100% and then use all remaining budget funds for other projects. However, as long as EU gives us money, we should use all of them for improving our infrastructure.


----------



## italystf

and802 said:


> three comments:
> 
> *a) "environmental organizations" do not play any worth-mentioning role in the road buisness. this is the law which tells you whether you can or you cannot construct new roads. wrong argument.*
> 
> b) "Polish church" - I can hardly imagine the church representatives can anyhow influence the road business. wrong argument.
> 
> c) Poland is still far away from finishing primary backbone of road network


In Western Europe environmental organizations (or NIMBIES posing as environmentalists) have a strong lobbying power in opposing infrastructures (roads, railways, airports, industrial plants, waste incinerators, power lines,...). They often challenge in court projects and decisions, with the result of delaying some projects for years or decades, or even cancelling them forever.


----------



## winnipeg

Le Clerk said:


> AFAIK, it refers to adoption in Parliament, which has not yet been done. The plan was voted only in government. Parliament adoption is not a bad thing, as it becomes law.
> 
> PS: PSD has an interesting proposal for an investment fund of approx EUR 10 B from bond issues, dividends from state owned companies and other public sources to be invested in infrastructure. *The idea is interesting and is inspired from Norways sovereign oil fund*. We will see how it is implemented.


Except that Norway is full of fossil fuels, they have been saving money into this fund from 27 years ago and it worth 885 billions $ for a population of 5 millions and the country has almost no corruption... The situation in Romania is almost a total opposite (a new fund of only 10 billions € for 20 millions inhabitants, there's even no comparison possible with fossile energy reserves (Norway has 10x more petrol proven reserves and 40x more gas reserves than Romania) and I won't even talk about the corruption and the current political situation where parlementaries want muzzle the anti-corruption autorities of the country...) hno:

I wish the best for Romania, but I personaly don't see anything good coming from the current situation and especially since the result of the last elections... hno:

[/my2cents]


----------



## Le Clerk

You had to go to long lengths to show .. nothing. So what Norway is richer?! It means we should not follow its leadership in sovereign funds?! We also have huge gas reserves in the Black Sea which will be tapped into starting 2020, and part of revenue from that will flow into this fund through dividends for example. For now there are many state owned companies which make a nice profit yearly and are slated for this fund.

As for muzzling the anticorruption authorities, that is gonna be tough and close to impossible, and I will not go off-topic to argue why.


----------



## Le Clerk

A3/A10/DN1 interchange:









Cătălin Drulă@FB


----------



## Le Clerk

CNADNR tenders construction of 11.5 km of a section of CB between DN2 and A2 TO 2X2 road with grade-separated intersections. 
Other 10 km of the northern belt are currently U/C between A1 and DN7.











*CNADNR is planning to tender A8 this year (design + build).*


----------



## Alpin

*A1 Lugoj - Deva LOT 4 (22.65 km)*. Video only covers that part of the lot that's way behind schedule due to environmental issues (bats/beavers/etc) that have repeatedly hindered the commencement of construction work. For about 1km (min. 2:40 - 5:10) the motorway will be located in between the national road and the hill, and there will be a huge wall (~ 20 m tall, if I recall correctly) to "hold" the hill.






Credits: Asociația Construim România


----------



## rudiwien

^^

In my opinion, that section is a really bad design.

- A short tunnel through the mountain (~1 km needed) would have been an alternative; but yes, seems that these are not popular in Romania :-(
- Or even giving up that segment of DN76 and to reuse the road as one of the carriageways, and thus building less into the hill, would be a viable alternative. Of course than to replace DN76, one has to provide an exit to DN76/DJ706 on the west end of the hill so that people can still get on to DN76 northwards. That additional exit could do with just two of the exit relations instead of four, to serve as a replacement. Of course, that wouldn't provide for vehicles that are not allowed on the motorway, but one could have figured building a very low profile service road for that. 




More west, I think it's a bit of a shame that the motorway is that close to the river bank, that reminds me of designs from the 70s and 80s... :-( Again, a short tunnel could have avoided the close proximity to the river, and the need to relocate parts of DJ706A.




Likely, with these two options, the issues with bats, beavers, etc. would have been avoided as well.
(Yes, I know that I am doing now the same as the design company did, namely drawing the route from an office desk  )


----------



## Alpin

rudiwien said:


> - A short tunnel through the mountain (~1 km needed) would have been an alternative; but yes, seems that these are not popular in Romania :-(


Yes, totally...

The National Road Company doesn't have competence in tunneling, doesn't have specialists for tunneling, and it seems that they are trying to postpone as much as possible the moment to deal with this issue. Even for A1 Lugoj - Deva Lot 2, where 2 tunnels (one of them a few hundred meters long, the other ~ 1,500 - 2,000 m) were supposed to be tendered by now, the new minister of T first said that they would make a study to see if the tunnels were _really_ necessary, only to make up his mind again and say that the tunnels will be built. A few, precious months were lost because of these changes of plans, back and forth. So yeah, they need to hire some tunneling specialists soon, since A1 through the mountains is next in line for construction anyway, so it's really inevitable that they start building tunnels.


----------



## Alpin

Regarding A1 Lugoj - Deva LOT 4, I'm pretty sure that the motorway was initially supposed to be located on the other side of the river Mures btw. Soimus and Branisca (crossing the river twice), but they eventually figured out that there isn't enough room there (there's the Mintia Power Plant and also some heavily build-up areas). So they came up with this solution - which does seem kind of strange. 

But anyway, here's some renders of it:

Exit Soimus 










Viaduct before the hill 










"The Plan" for the hill










Viaduct after the hill










Images: Delacroix and Ionut @forum.peundemerg.ro


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> CNADNR tenders construction of 11.5 km of a section of CB between DN2 and A2 TO 2X2 road with grade-separated intersections.
> Other 10 km of the northern belt are currently U/C between A1 and DN7.


Will both be fully grade-separated and have expressway standard? I think that other 4-laned CB sections have (partially) at-grade junctions or roundabounts. When have works b/n A1 and DN7 been started and when are they expected to be completed?


----------



## Alpin

*A3 Gilău - Nădăşelu (8.7 km)*






Credits: Asociația Pro Infrastructură and Ciprebbe @ forum.peundemerg.ro.


----------



## Qtya

^^The advance is promising. kay: Any update regarding the connecting bridge?


----------



## Theijs

Alpin said:


> *A3 Gilău - Nădăşelu (8.7 km)*.


Any clue what is the difference in altitude in this section of the A3?


----------



## pasadia

Not official dates:
Gilau I/C is around 385/390m
Nadaselu I/C around 400m

Highest elevation between those two around 560m.


----------



## Alpin

Qtya said:


> ^^The advance is promising. kay: Any update regarding the connecting bridge?



Evaluation of tenders now...

There's updates all the time: from court... this or that bidding company was disqualified/penalized/etc for this or that reason, then court rules in favor of this or that party involved, then the other party appeals the decision and so on. Very boring and it takes soooo long. Hopefully in the summer we will have a winner. And then probably another round of appeals, court rulings, appeals, etc before actual construction works start.


----------



## Alpin

*UPDATE A1 Lugoj - Deva LOT 4 (22.65 km)*. This one covers more of the lot than the previous video on May 1st, yet still not the whole thing (about 6 km toward Lugoj missing from the video, but that part is basically ready). Make sure to set the speed to 2x, video is too long.






Credits: Asociația Construim România.


----------



## Theijs

In the Serbia highway topic appeared this message: http://www.ekapija.com/website/sr/p...nak-odobrenja-iz-Bukurešta-zaustavio-projekat

Please use google translate.
Is the Grindeanu government that bad in communication?
Do they really skip granted IPA-funds?


----------



## DrunkMonkey

Alpin said:


> But anyway, here's some renders of it:
> 
> Exit Soimus


How many lanes does this thing have?


----------



## Alpin

What thing?


----------



## rudiwien

DrunkMonkey said:


> How many lanes does this thing have?



It's "just" a 2+2, indeed on the render it looks like a "downtown LA number of lanes"


----------



## rudiwien

Theijs said:


> In the Serbia highway topic appeared this message: http://www.ekapija.com/website/sr/p...nak-odobrenja-iz-Bukurešta-zaustavio-projekat
> 
> Please use google translate.
> Is the Grindeanu government that bad in communication?
> Do they really skip granted IPA-funds?



No specific comment to this project, but if you look at the absorption rate for EU funds, Romania is right there at the bottom.. So, yes, they have skipped many hundreds of millions of funds already, so at least that would be a consequent stance they take :bash:


----------



## rudiwien

Alpin said:


> *UPDATE A1 Lugoj - Deva LOT 4 (22.65 km)*. This one covers more of the lot than the previous video on May 1st, yet still not the whole thing (about 6 km toward Lugoj missing from the video, but that part is basically ready). Make sure to set the speed to 2x, video is too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credits: Asociația Construim România.



Still not fully clear to me how they want to fit a 2+2 + emergency band motorway in here:



If at least the plan would be to have it stacked, maybe even over the national road (at the foot of the hill).

Well, really curious to see how this will look in the final configuration- but I can only assume, it will be very ugly...


----------



## Alpin

rudiwien said:


> Well, really curious to see how this will look in the final configuration- but I can only assume, it will be very ugly...


We're all waiting to see. Guys on the Romanian forum that know more about the project use the words "massive" and "spectacular". The wall will probably compete with that of Donald Trump. 

It should't take too long, they have a large # of workers on the ground, like 500 or something.


----------



## cinxxx

rudiwien said:


> No specific comment to this project, but if you look at the absorption rate for EU funds, Romania is right there at the bottom.. So, yes, they have skipped many hundreds of millions of funds already, so at least that would be a consequent stance they take :bash:


RO gov has other priorities, they don't invest in infrastructure, unfortunately hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

rudiwien said:


> No specific comment to this project, but if you look at the absorption rate for EU funds, Romania is right there at the bottom.. So, yes, they have skipped many hundreds of millions of funds already, so at least that would be a consequent stance they take :bash:


That motorway was not a priority for the Government, it is not in Romania' motorway master plan, and it does not have EU coverage at 85% as for the on-going core projects, so I do not understand the fuss. We've seen it coming from get go.

They will focus on the real projects: A1, A3, A10, A7, and A8, the Braila bridge, to name just the most important, enough to triple the EU funds allotted to Romania until 2020. And that is the purpose. To have cover projects from EU funds, in case a few fall through the cracks of paperwork.

PS: EU funds absorption for 2007-2014 is at 90%. Not too bad for a first cycle.


----------



## Alpin

cinxxx said:


> RO gov has other priorities, they don't invest in infrastructure, unfortunately hno:


Dude, stop complaining, you should know that the (real) head of the Gov is a busy man. Just last week he achieved yet another outstanding performance: Guinness World Record for most people in folk costume and largest traditional dance.

Min. 5:05


----------



## Alpin

*A1 Lugoj - Deva LOT 3 (21.14 km)
*





Credits: Asociația Construim România.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> They will focus on the real projects: A1, A3, A10, A7, and A8, the Braila bridge, to name just the most important, enough to triple the EU funds allotted to Romania until 2020. And that is the purpose. To have cover projects from EU funds, in case a few fall through the cracks of paperwork.


About this.

The investment company will launch tenders for design+build for the following:

A1 (mountain section): Sibiu-Pitesti, lots 1 and 5 in June, lot 2? in July - no info yet about the rest of lots 

A3 (mountain section): Comarnic-Brasov, lot 5 to be tendered in June - no info about the other lots yet

A16: Pitesti-Craiova

Braila bridge has been tendered already. We are waiting for news on tenders for design+built on A7 and A8.


----------



## eucitizen

I have one question, probably someone else already asked that. I looked at the map of Romania and I wondered if there could be a motorway connection between Sibiu and Brasov.


----------



## pasadia

Le Clerk said:


> About this.
> 
> A3 (mountain section): Comarnic-Brasov, lot 5 to be tendered in June - no info about the other lots yet


WTF????

You know very well that for this lot tender process begun in summer (july) of 2015 (right after last concesion / PPP plans droped). Offer was made by October 2015, in December 2015 they cancel tender process for lot 1 (Comarnic by-pass), and in november 2016 (AFTER 13 MONTHS!) they announce the winner in evalution process for lot 5. But guess what? First appeal overthrow that decission and since march we are waiting for another result from evaluation comission in CNAIR. Are we are WAITING....

The official statement is that in June they will sign the contract (not as you said, start the tender process), but there is no chance for that since after new evaluation there will probably be another round of appeals. 

SO, please, ONCE AGAIN, STOP talking non-sense here. Other people might believe you.

Also: is not A16 si A12. 

Also please mention that all tender process that started in last year are long over-due. For most of them had dead-line for submission of tenders in January, but due to low quality of paper-work offer to future tenders, most of them are post-pone over and over again. For some of them we had more than 10 dead-line for submission postponed.


----------



## pasadia

eucitizen said:


> I have one question, probably someone else already asked that. I looked at the map of Romania and I wondered if there could be a motorway connection between Sibiu and Brasov.


Normally yes, we should have something like this. Currently there are works going on for FS between Sibiu and Fagaras (from Boita, where there will be an I/C with A1 Sibiu - Pitesti, all the way till east of Fagaras, some 60 km).

From Fagaras to Brasov they say that there is a FS done in 2009 and that they will use that when tenders for building will begin. But no info about that date.


----------



## adymartianul

Yeah, A12 and it's not gonna be a motorway


----------



## Le Clerk

pasadia said:


> WTF????
> 
> You know very well that for this lot tender process begun in summer (july) of 2015 (right after last concesion / PPP plans droped). Offer was made by October 2015, in December 2015 they cancel tender process for lot 1 (Comarnic by-pass), and in november 2016 (AFTER 13 MONTHS!) they announce the winner in evalution process for lot 5. But guess what? First appeal overthrow that decission and since march we are waiting for another result from evaluation comission in CNAIR. Are we are WAITING....
> 
> The official statement is that in June they will sign the contract (not as you said, start the tender process), but there is no chance for that since after new evaluation there will probably be another round of appeals.


I misspelled contracting for tender. All the other information is pretty non-interesting, falling under paper work headache. We will see whether there is another round of appeals. Probably not. 



> SO, please, ONCE AGAIN, STOP talking non-sense here. Other people might believe you.


WOW, CAPS. IMPRESSIVE ! 



> Also please mention that all tender process that started in last year are long over-due. For most of them had dead-line for submission of tenders in January, but due to low quality of paper-work offer to future tenders, most of them are post-pone over and over again. For some of them we had more than 10 dead-line for submission postponed.


No. Not going to go into that. Please go ahead if you care.


----------



## Le Clerk

adymartianul said:


> Yeah, A12 and it's not gonna be a motorway


An expressway, changed from a motorway, changed from an expressway. Probably tendered as a motorway. :lol:


----------



## adymartianul

An expressway with wider lanes (probably 3,75m). That's what they say


----------



## Alpin

Alpin said:


> Theijs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpin said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A1 Lugoj - Deva LOT 3*. The decision was taken to have a temporary exit @ Holdea. Well, partly temporary - after the completion of the project it could still be used to get out, but not to get in. Construction permit is yet to be issued for this temporary exit.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't discover in the first 3 minutes a clear place for a (temporary) exit due to the difference in altitude.
> Are there any construction drawings available?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^
> 
> ~ 0:40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cristi5 @ http://forum.peundemerg.ro/
Click to expand...

This is the area:






min. 1:05 - that's where the tunnel(s) will begin. *@ Pasadia*, any idea what's going on w. the tender for the tunnels? I've lost track of this, so many changes of plans...


----------



## Le Clerk

Wow ! CNAIR acquires drones to spy on contractors's mobilisation on sites. 

http://www.economica.net/cnair-va-f...-pe-santiere-cu-ajutorul-dronelor_138383.html


----------



## pasadia

Nothing new. For a moment (during March) our government tested the water to see if anyone will agree with them that there is no need for tunnels. They blamed environmental activists for this sollution, they lied about the existance of big mammals in area (or at least about bears), and they complain that the price would be too high (as if they will pay).

But still no agreement with Salini about tunnel project done by them (CNAIR should receive this project and start tender project for construction based on it, but also should make an agreement with Salini about lowering contract value as they won't have to build last 6 km of their lot).


----------



## winnipeg

Theijs said:


> In the Serbia highway topic appeared this message: http://www.ekapija.com/website/sr/p...nak-odobrenja-iz-Bukurešta-zaustavio-projekat
> 
> Please use google translate.
> Is the Grindeanu government that bad in communication?
> Do they really skip granted IPA-funds?


So the Serbs weren't those who wanted to stop the project? (I only read now the romanian news about the fact that Grindeanu lied about that)... hno:

That's terrible, but nothing astonishing here after all, the goal of this government of smecherii (like they say in Romanian  ) is to make unbelieve promises and then not pushing them/stopping other things when people are not watching or with liars... hno:


----------



## Alpin

^^

This motorway isn't in the Romanian Master Plan, and was never supposed to be built before other motorways that are. Can't really understand what's all this fuss about?!


----------



## Theijs

Alpin said:


> ^^
> 
> This motorway isn't in the Romanian Master Plan, and was never supposed to be built before other motorways that are. Can't really understand what's all this fuss about?!


This is about two governments making an agreement on applying for, and using international fonds. Without announcement / informing the other party involved, the Romanian government apparently withdrew. That doesn't make Romania a reliable partner, irrespective the Master Plan. 
That what's the fuzz about...

Ps: in my memory the this road has been included in a version of the MP.


----------



## Alpin

TBH, I'm not familiar w. this, since I never took it seriously (the possiblity that this motorway would be built in the foreseeable future). But my impression was that the A9 was just a topic for bilateral meetings, probably in the absence of other things to talk about. I remember the ex-PM Ciolos saying something like "we will think about it", after a meeting with Vucic last fall. 

No, in the MP it shows as "trans-regio road".


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> This is about two governments making an agreement on applying for, and using international fonds. Without announcement / informing the other party involved, the Romanian government apparently withdrew. That doesn't make Romania a reliable partner, irrespective the Master Plan.
> That what's the fuzz about...


The PM making these statements is from Timisoara, and a former head of county administration. So, he either buries himself politically or is crazy.



> Ps: in my memory the this road has been included in a version of the MP.


It was included a upgraded road (so-called Eurotrans), not a motorway, not even an expressway, and it was never and nowhere in the priorities. And the strategy never changed, even after the so-called agreements. The government cannot change its infrastructure strategy, which was approved last year. I do not understand who anyone from Romania here could imagine the government (even a new one and politically different from last year!) would start making exceptions from the masterplan approved by the former government. Oh, the hypocrisy! For once they are sticking to a plan.










Secondly, these are the motorway priorities according to the strategy, and it is good they are sticking exactly to that !


----------



## Le Clerk

pasadia said:


> CNAIR awarded for the second time that lot 5 (first time in november last year). Probably the decision will be over-thrown in justice in next few months. No final decision about that lot is made, no real hope to see something sure this year.


Award is final. No appeal against it. Works can begin shortly. 

http://www.digi24.ro/stiri/actualit...da-comarnic-brasov-incep-luna-viitoare-751431



Le Clerk said:


> *CNAIR has awarded LOT 5 of Comarnic-Brasov motorway to Alpenside*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comarnic by-pass road has also been awarded but no info of the builder yet. Busteni by-pass is next. These will be national roads to be built before the construction of the other lots on A3 motorway on the same route.


----------



## MichiH

pasadia said:


> A3 Cluj Vest (Gilău) - Nădăşelu: 8,9 km - no contract for needed bridge at Gilau over Somes (without this bridge, those 8,9km cannot be used


It appears that the construction of the bridge was finally awarded. It will be built by an Italian company. Contract period is 10 months, starting when the contract will be signed.

http://www.economica.net/tirrena-sc...a-autostrazile-din-jurul-clujului_139924.html


----------



## Le Clerk

*CNADNR tenders design+build of A0 south (52 km)*. This is the south belt of future Bucharest motorway ring A0 between A1 and A2. Estimated value of works EURO 580 m.


----------



## Le Clerk

Today CNADNR tenders design+works for A12 Craiova-Pitesti, a 121 km expressway, for an estimated EUR 820 m. 










The DX will have motorway standards, including a speed limit of 130 km / h.

http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/.../drumul-expres-craiova-piteşti-mai-aproape-de




> *Authorities to tender EUR 820 mln Craiova-Pitesti express road project*
> 
> 
> The National Company for the Administration of Road Infrastructure (CNAIR) has submitted the documents needed to start the acquisition process for construction works of the express road linking Craiova and Pitesti cities.
> 
> The whole project is estimated to require an investment of EUR 820 million and the road, which will have 121.1 km, will be split into four sections.
> 
> The planning stage for the new road should take 12 months, while the construction phase should last 24 months, according to CNAIR.
> 
> The project can be financed through European funds.
> 
> CNAIR said this road will support the economic development of the southwestern part of Romania and will be correlated with larger infrastructure projects designed at European level.
> 
> American car maker Ford has a plant in Craiova and the new road might ease some its challenges related to logistics and connections to car parts makers in the country. Meanwhile, Pitesti hosts Dacia, the other car manufacturer in Romania, which is owned by France’s Renault.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNADNR tenders LOTS 1 and 5 of the Pitesti-Sibiu motorway for an estimated total value of EUR 560 m. 

LOT 1 (13 km) is between Sibiu and Boita. 1 year for design works and 3 years for build. 

LOT 5 (30.3 km) is between Pitesti and Curtea de Arges . 1 year for design works and 4 years for build.











http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/...le-1-și-5-ale-autostrăzii-sibiu-–-piteşti-mai


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That is € 1.4 billion worth of projects. Why can they finance that and not the A3 projects?


----------



## Le Clerk

This is only the begining. They have papers in the pipeline for 600 km of motorway to be tendered in the coming period. There will be more tenders coming on A3, A7 and A8. Rest of lots on Sibiu-Pitesti will probably be tendered next year as the FS is not yet ready. 

As for A3, it will be partially funded from EU and budget funds.

PS: keep in mind that the actual contracted price is usually 30-40% lower than the estimated price.


----------



## Luki_SL

Le Clerk said:


> *CNADNR tenders design+build of A0 south (52 km)*. This is the south belt of future Bucharest motorway ring A0 between A1 and A2. Estimated value of works EURO 580 m.


When this project will be finished ?


----------



## Le Clerk

Design 1 year and build 1.5 years from contract signing. 

This motorway south belt will be built in parallel with the expansion to 2x2 (expressway standards - all intersections will be non-grade as on the motorway) of the current DNCB south belt (Bucharest ring road). We are waiting for results from tenders on some lots on that section as well.



Le Clerk said:


> *CNADNR tenders design+build of A0 south (52 km)*.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> That is € 1.4 billion worth of projects. Why can they finance that and not the A3 projects?


BTW: as I mentioned a few pages ago, they are doing something necessary by launching more projects than the EU has budgeted for Romania. Thus Romania will be able to absorb all EU funds for infrastructure in this cycle (not only 90% as in the previous), and if EU money will not be available, budget funds or other funds will have to be dedicated to these contracts.


----------



## medicu' de garda

Just to correct things, now that the A0 south is finally officially tendered, the widening of the existing ring-road will be put on hold for a while, as the Eu will not finance both, and our goverment clearly cannot handle anything right by itself. 
The only new projects on this road will be the widening of the northern side (what's left between A2 and DN2, stuck in limbo for a while now) and upgrading 3 <absolutely horrible> intersections to elevated roundabout interchanges, including widening of the DNCB to 4 lanes for ~1 km around the junctions.


----------



## Le Clerk

You know I am referring to the 2 non-grade interchanges and 6 km of 2x2 expansion for DNCB south, for which tender docs have been prepared since May.

Berceni interchange:










Popesti interchange:


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> This is only the begining. They have papers in the pipeline for 600 km of motorway to be tendered in the coming period. There will be more tenders coming on A3, A7 and A8. Rest of lots on Sibiu-Pitesti will probably be tendered next year as the FS is not yet ready.
> 
> As for A3, it will be partially funded from EU and budget funds.
> 
> PS: keep in mind that the actual contracted price is usually 30-40% lower than the estimated price.


correction. CNAIR plans to tender 800 km this year. it will include the entire lenght of A7 (Ploiesti-Pascani: 318 km) and A8 (Tg Mures-Iasi: 330 km), and the remaining sections of Transilvania motorway (Bors-Suplacu-Mihailesti).

these are expected to be tendered in the coming period and add on the already tendered ones on Sibiu-Pitesti (A1), Comarnic-Brasov (A3), Pitesti-Craiova (A12), and A0 south.


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> *correction. CNAIR plans to tender 800 km this year*. ...



are there any elections this year in Romania, usually that kind of "hot" news are published a couple of weeks before election period.

I read so many times that kind of news in this thread, that I fail to believe in it, not to mention somebody needs to asks a simple question: do we have a secured budget for all this stuff ?


----------



## pasadia

What a pile of BS!

You mix up tenders for design &build with tenders for FS, who put out there information that are from different years, For example there is no new tender on Comarnic - Brasov; tender for D&B of lot 5 started in 2015 and maybe will be over this year, tender for new FS for the rest of the project started in 2015 and no-one knows when it will be over.

Also: tender for A7, although started in 2016, barely reaching offers submission stage this days. But there is no tender in site for main obstacle on A7 (Bacau by-pass, where contract was terminated early this year). Also no tender in near future for segment with tunnels near Holdea. No tender for more important parts of Sibiu - Pitesti (the so call lot 2, 3 and 4). 

Besides that - tenders for A12 and A0, which were launched in the last weeks, are based on FS made in 2007. Which are obsolete from traffic point of view. So insted of A12 will have DX12, A is build with 2*2 standard and low number of I/C, etc...


----------



## pasadia

and802 said:


> are there any elections this year in Romania, usually that kind of "hot" news are published a couple of weeks before election period.


No, there is no election, but our governement is really in deep-shit are basicly are launching projects knowing that those project are wrong and probably won't get to be signed.


----------



## gogo3o

Why A0-south is 2x2 only? A1 and A2 both have emergency lanes. I would expect 2x3, 2x2+e or 2x3+e on this bypass.


----------



## medicu' de garda

Correction, A0 will be 2x2 + emergency lanes, indeed. No difference from any other motorway in Romania. Except that it will be horribly overwhelmed in the short few years after opening. And there is no space reserved for an eventual widening, like the initial project for M0 around Budapest . We do not think ahead more than the next year at the most, it costs too much :bash:


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> CNAIR plans to tender 800 km this year.


That will simply not happen. We cannot tender & build now as many km's of motorway as we have built in the last 50 years. 

Please try to be reasonable and not to spread fake news.



gogo3o said:


> Why A0-south is 2x2 only? A1 and A2 both have emergency lanes. I would expect 2x3, 2x2+e or 2x3+e on this bypass.


A0 will have 2 lanes + hard shoulder (emergency lane) in each direction (full motorway standard). The bridges will be built from the beginning to allow adding a 3rd lane each direction without major issues (wider bridges etc.).



medicu' de garda said:


> And there is no space reserved for an eventual widening, like the initial project for M0 around Budapest . We do not think ahead more than the next year at the most, it costs too much :bash:


All new motorways in Romania have the bridges built to allow for the 3rd lane. As far as I know also the expropriations are made to allow for this when the time will come.

What I would have liked is for them to leave this additional space not on the sides, but in the middle, so we would have now a very wide median strip (until the 3rd lane comes) - like I have seen in Poland on some motorways.


----------



## svt11

Are you really going to build 800km of motorways for 5 years?


----------



## Le Clerk

pasadia said:


> He will argue next that Transalpina could be used as a transit road - and yes, this road is in use for this purpose because DN66 between Petrosani and Targu Jiu (Jiu valley sector) is undergoing repairs since 3-4 years ago. But when works will be over (which almost there are), no one will use Translapina other than tourist.


That's exactly what I said, that these alpine passes are used as alternatives for heavy traffic or works congested main roads .... but nevermind, I see you figured it out too.

BTW: I am curios if anyone here exposing big ideas does DN1 on Valea Prahovei regularly on weekends. Probably not. Even the road police recommends the alternative routes I have mentioned above, but what do they know anyway ?! :dunno: That in the absence of any major motorway works on the route.


----------



## Le Clerk

*Astaldi is reported to have won the works on Braila Danube Bridge (and connection roads) for a price of EUR 430 m EUR. Chinese consortium bid was higher.*


----------



## Le Clerk

A0 south (51 km) bids opened:

Lot 1:



> 1. Alsim Alarko Sanayi Tesisleri ve Ticaret AS
> 
> 2. Societa Italiana per Condotte d'Acqua SpA
> 
> 3. Asocierea Delta Antrepriza de Constructii si Montaj 93 SA - IC Ictas Insaat Sanayi Ve Ticaret AS
> 
> 4. Asocierea Constructii Erbasu SA - Vahostav SK as - Trameco SA
> 
> 5. Asocierea SALC SpA - Nettstrade JK Solution SRL - IRCOP SpA
> 
> 6. Asocierea Impresa Pizzarotti & C SpA - Pizzarotti SA
> 
> 7. Asocierea Tirrena Scavi SpA - Societatea de Constructii Napoca SA
> 
> 8. Asocierea Spedition UMB SRL - Tehnostrade SRL - Via Design SRL


 

Lotul 2:


> 1. Aktor Technical Societe Anonyme (Aktor SA) - Euro Construct Trading 98 SRL
> 
> 2. Alsim Alarko Sanayi Tesisleri ve Ticaret AS
> 
> 3. Astaldi SpA
> 
> 4. Asocierea Constructii Erbasu SA - Vahostav SK as - Trameco SA
> 
> 5. Asocierea IC Ictas Insaat Sanayi Ve Ticaret AS - Delta Antrepriza de Constructii si Montaj 93 SA
> 
> 6. Porr Construct SRL
> 
> 7. Asocierea Tirrena Scavi SpA - Societatea de Constructii Napoca SA
> 
> 8. Asocierea Spedition UMB SRL - Tehnostrade SRL - Artera Proiect SRL


 

Lotul 3:


> 1. Aktor Technical Societe Anonyme (Aktor SA) - Euro Construct Trading 98 SRL
> 
> 2. Alsim Alarko Sanayi Tesisleri ve Ticaret AS
> 
> 3. Astaldi SpA
> 
> 4. Asocierea Constructii Erbasu SA - Vahostav SK as - Trameco SA
> 
> 5. Asocierea IC Ictas Insaat Sanayi Ve Ticaret AS - Delta Antrepriza de Constructii si Montaj 93 SA
> 
> 6. Porr Construct SRL
> 
> 7. Asocierea Tirrena Scavi SpA - Societatea de Constructii Napoca SA
> 
> 8. Asocierea Spedition UMB SRL - Tehnostrade SRL - Artera Proiect SRL


----------



## Le Clerk

A12 tender is kinda stuck from what we know in commercial negotiations with potential bidders (concerning international arbitrage vs national courts), even though it was supposed to be decided some time ago. Hopefully they will figure it out soon.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> A Transfagarasan 'upgrade' is but the craziest fantasy project on top of a loooooiong line of fantasy 'urgent' 'imminent' plans for Romania kited in here by the fantasist in chief.


Good thing you were not in charge of the Transalpina or the Transbucegi upgrade. :lol: 

And good thing also that not many people realize how spectacular they are , even more so than Transfagarasan, as otherwise these roads would also turn into clogged mass tourism obsessions.


----------



## Le Clerk

sułły;142887058 said:


> A3 near Bucharest (Popasului St - Petricani St)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> API


----------



## belerophon

Le Clerk said:


> That's exactly what I said, that these alpine passes are used as alternatives for heavy traffic or works congested main roads .... but nevermind, I see you figured it out too.
> 
> BTW: I am curios if anyone here exposing big ideas does DN1 on Valea Prahovei regularly on weekends. Probably not. Even the road police recommends the alternative routes I have mentioned above, but what do they know anyway ?! :dunno: That in the absence of any major motorway works on the route.


Afaik Transbugeci is DJ713 which ends in the mountains. The alternative route, when there are issues at DN1 is DN71 which is close to Transbugeci but not identical. (Or of course DN1a for the name already says that)


----------



## rudiwien

belerophon said:


> Afaik Transbugeci is DJ713 which ends in the mountains. The alternative route, when there are issues at DN1 is DN71 which is close to Transbugeci but not identical. (Or of course DN1a for the name already says that)



I think this is now the third time it has been pointed out to Le Clerk that Transbugeci is not what he referred to.. Let's see if that is sufficient...


----------



## Le Clerk

You are really funny. Did you look at the routes I posted above on Maps ?! Just asking, because it is a norm for some here to be professionals of posting heresay. 

DN71 is an alpine road that crosses half the Bucegi mountains, and contains a section of Transbucegi (not the entire Transbucegi road indeed), and allows for the by-pass of DN1 which is ussually recommended by the police on hgh traffic periods. B]which is I actually said before while explicitly posting the routes on maps, so that people get a grip[/B]. It does not mean it literally crosses the entire Bucegi mountains. :nuts: I recommend you to actually do that drive in reality and then come back with the theory on that.




Le Clerk said:


> Transbucegi for example is becoming a real alternative to DN1. Just look at the map. And consider that it takes ussually 2 hours to go from Comarnic to Sinaia on a ussual Friday-Sunday period. For 17 km !! Which makes Transbucegi not only a logical option, but the only one sane !


----------



## Le Clerk

I really do not understand the fuss here about the intended upgrade of Transfagarasan . I am trying to understand the logic behind it. Probably because some assume that this will take money from other projects. But this is not the case we do not have a problem with money but with not enough good projects.

Or is this motorways only ? The title does not say so. Road use and national road development in Romania is actually more important than motorways, but is not shown here at all.


----------



## and802

Le Clerk said:


> I really do not understand the fuss here about the intended upgrade of Transfagarasan . I am trying to understand the logic behind it. ....


I am afraid you made the noise with your origin(al) post...
your revelations ("revolution ideas") are something what make people seriously considered of Romanian road infrastructure at least disappointed.


----------



## sułły

I suggest leaving this discussion about Transfagarasan for when a tender will actually be launched, if it will be launched. 

Meanwhile, it's been *officially confirmed* that ASTALDI S.p.A. – IHI INFRASTRUCTURE SYSTEMS CO. LTD has won the tender for Brăila Bridge.



> 1.995.932.260,25 lei (433.6 m Euro), excluding VAT
> 
> 12 months design
> 
> 36 months construction
> 
> 120 months warranty


Also, according to API sources, the tender for Bacau Bypass (~ 16.5 km of motorway, 14 km of connection road) is to be launched in the coming period. This stretch of A7 is set to become the first piece of motorway in the Romanian region of Moldova. This segment was previously U/C as half profile, but the Turks that won the contract decided to abandon the works after only scracthing the earth a little bit. This time, CNAIR decided to tender it as full-profile motorway, which should have been the logical choice right from the beginning.


----------



## sponge_bob

Someone do correct me if I am wrong but I understand that:

In 2016 0km of motorway opened in Romania
In 2017 (so far) 0km of motorway opened in Romania

And that is the reality not the fantasy.


----------



## MichiH

sponge_bob said:


> Someone do correct me if I am wrong





MichiH said:


> *A1:* Dumbrava – Margina 15km (2013 to 6th March 2017) – project – map


----------



## sułły

A10 Sebes - Turda lot 3 is set to open next week. Stay tuned. 

*Source*


----------



## Le Clerk

No month of December just yet. I think we had about 90 km in plan for openings but I doubt it will be matched. But lets see what Santa brings.


----------



## sponge_bob

sułły;143057117 said:


> A10 Sebes - Turda lot 3 is set to open next week. Stay tuned.
> 
> *Source*


Looking here.

http://wikimapia.org/m/#lat=46.3632603&lon=23.7516225&z=12&l=0&m=o

I make that c. 8km from Aiud junction to Decea junction...the rest cannot open absent other lots.

So Romania will open less than 25km of new Autostrada in 2016 and 2017 _combined_ and  at the peak of the EU funding window. 

This is disastrous...Poland is managing to open 25km of 2+2 every _month_ on average.


----------



## CrazySerb

Just the other day, New York Times came out with an interesting article that touched on this subject.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/18/business/europe-economy-romania.html


----------



## Sineva

That's indeed quite shocking. After all that's not a newcommer problem. Romania is already well established EU country.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> This is disastrous...Poland is managing to open 25km of 2+2 every _month_ on average.


I will not deny that Poland has a better road administration, but Poland is flat while Romania is 2/3 hills and mountains. And the news is that we have pretty much completed the motorway network in the plains a decade ago. Now, everything is or will be built, with small exception (A0), is mountain or hills. 

I will put this to you so that you get the language. 

PS: this is not the peak of the funding season. The peak is the end of the season, doh. And Romania will probably manage to do what it did last season, ie attract 90% of the funding with deadline extensions. I hope though we will get more than 100% considering the proposed projects. The bridge at Braila alone will attract 20% of the funding with the rest probably going to A0, PiSi (mountain), remaining works on A3 and new works on A7 (both hill regions), which combined are more than the available funding (or probably doble the available funding). From the looks of it, ATM we have good projects to put EU money in.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> someone should make a summary of the lot of motorway projects launched


Just my 2c: That would be quite useless considering that it will still take ages until construction works will be started... Only paperworks...


----------



## Le Clerk

Contract signing should happen next year, even with appeals included. Most projects (on A0, A12, and A3) have 3 years or less for completion with those complex having 4 years for completion (PiSi and Braila bridge), design included. That takes us into 2021 latest. If all goes well, which is indeed improbable for some projects. Hopefully, lots 1 and 5 of PiSi will be completed by 2021-2022, with the middle lots (and those really difficult in the mountains) going into the next EU budget, even though CNADNR officials try to lie to themselves those could be also ready by then.


----------



## rudiwien

I agree, that list is likely useful only after construction orders are actually given. 

Meanwhile, if curious, one can take a look at http://forum.peundemerg.ro/index.php?topic=251.0, there's a lot of status information there; use Google Translate if needed.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Waiting for LOT 5 of PiSi soon ! :cheers:




Lot 5 of PiSi Pitesti-Curtea de Arges - 30 km



> 1. Astaldi SpA
> 
> 2. Asocierea China Railway 14th Bureau Group Co Ltd - Viaponte Rom SRL - Viaponte Projetos e Consultoria de Engenharia SA
> 
> 3. Asocierea Impresa Pizzarotti & C SpA - Pizzarotti SA
> 
> 4. Asocierea Itinera SpA - Retter Projectmanagement SRL
> 
> 5. Societa Italiana per Condotte d'Acqua SpA
> 
> 6. Asocierea Spedition UMB SRL - Tehnostrade SRL - Aktor Technical Societe Anonyme (Aktor SA)
> 
> 7. Asocierea Tirrena Scavi SpA - Toto SpA Costruzioni Generali
> 
> 8. Asocierea Trameco SA - Vahostav SK as - Construcții Erbașu SA - Vega '93 SRL - East Water Drillings SRL


----------



## MichiH

sułły;143057117 said:


> A10 Sebes - Turda lot 3 is set to open next week. Stay tuned.
> 
> *Source*


Doesn't sound definitive and didn't happen. Is there any updated info?

According to this news article from 17th October, lot 1+2 deadlines have been moved to 2019 (instead of April/June 2018).

Lot 4 deadline is 30th November 2017.


----------



## pasadia

It seems that 27 November it's the proposed date to open Lot 3 of A10 Sebes - Turda. Works are pretty much over, but now it seems that we have a problem with bureaucracy. Where not so far ago we build highways without building permits, now he won't open highways if there is not some new paper done (traffic security audit and other stuff that we are not used to have or heard about it before). 

For lot 4 of the same highway there is a challenge with a landslide mentioned before. PORR, wihich is the constructor on that segment, it wotks hard to get it done before winter, but noone knows for sure it they will succede. You can see some picture from this segment with the landslide (not longer than 500-600 meters) here. From the same user there are more picture from today also with works pretty much over for the rest of the lot.


----------



## pasadia

I was looking on this post and I think it needs an update:



> A7: Bacau-North – Bacau-South 17km (May 2016 to May 2018) [1st c/w]– ? – map


Contract was terminated (if I remember right in spring 2017) and we are expecting a new tender for full motorway profile (not half-profile).

The same situation (contract terminated) with:



> A3: Bors – Suplacu de Barcau 60.1km (2004 to 2020?) [contract canceled] – project – map


But here the new tender process which started in August (current dead-line for offer submission in November) is spliting the whole segment in 3 parts:



> Lotul 1 - Subsectiunea 3C1: Suplacu de Barcau - Chiribis (km 4+200 - km 30+550); Lotul 2 - Subsectiunea 3C2: Chiribis - Biharia (km 30+550 – km 59+100); Lotul 3 - Subsectiunea 3C3: Biharia - Bors (km 59+100 – km 64+450)





> A3: Nadaselu – Gilau 8.7km (July 2014 to Mid 2018) – ? – map


This segment is over (reception was requested) but it can't be open as there is no I/C at one end. This is because contract with Bechtel was terminated in 2013 before finishing the needed bridge over Somesul Mic river and a new contract was sign only a few days ago with Tirrena Scavi. So both segments will be open together, probably in Late 2018. 

Also some delays make the official date for opening very unlikely for this segments:



> A3: Campia Turzii – Ludus 16km (Early 2017 to Early 2018) – ? – map
> A3: Ludus – Iernut 18km (Early 2017 to Early 2018) – ? – map


Both should be late 2018 at best, 2019 realistic (environmental agreement was updated this year, hopefully building permits will be issued this year. Works started only for design, demining and archaeological part).



> A10: Aiud – Alba Iulia-North 28.7km (July 2014 to 2018) – ? – map
> A10: Alba Iulia-North – Sebes (A1) 16.0km (Spring 2015 to 2018) – ? – map


2019 for sure for this 2 segments. There is still no building permit for I/C Sebes (A1*A10) and works around Teius I/C are going really slow as Aktor seems to have big problems with this construction site. 



> A1: Ilia – Deva/Soimus 22.1km (2013 to >= Late 2018) – ? – map


Also 2018 is basically impossible for full segment, works around Soimus area should go up until summer of 2019. 

One new segment should be added also (besides that small segment containing the bridge over Somes)

A3: Rasnov - Cristian 6,5km (2017 to 2019?) – project – map

Works haven't started yet although contract was sign in August.


----------



## MichiH

pasadia said:


> I was looking on this post and I think it needs an update:


Thank you!



pasadia said:


> One new segment should be added also (besides that small segment containing the bridge over Somes)
> 
> A3: Rasnov - Cristian 6,5km (2017 to 2019?) – project – map
> 
> Works haven't started yet although contract was sign in August.


I'll add the latter once construction works will have been started.

Generally, I don't count lots but sections between interchanges or temporary access roads which are opened at once. For that reason, I won't add the Somoes bridge but extend the Nadaselu - Gilau section from 8.7km to 9.5km (that's the motorway length I've measured on OSM).


----------



## sponge_bob

pasadia said:


> Works started only for design, demining and archaelogical part.


Demining means removing _land mines._..do you possibly mean filling in old coal or iron mines?


----------



## timeandspace

there are ocasionally instances of unexploded world war mines discoveries in Romania, so detection and removal of ordnance if necessary is part and parcel of pre-construction work

i believe this may not be unique to Romania.


----------



## pasadia

sponge_bob said:


> Demining means removing _land mines._..do you possibly mean filling in old coal or iron mines?


Yes, you are right. I don't know why I haven't check the exact meaning of this word - I only guest that it means the same as in roumanian - 

"deminare" (RO) - cleaning mines

"filling in old coal or iron mines" in roumanian would be something like "inchidere de mina"


----------



## timeandspace

minesweeping and demining / clearance of explosive remnants ( may be bombs and not mines) if necessary...


----------



## rudiwien

A video from API on A10, Sebes-Turda, Lots 3 & 4 (the ones that might be opened still this year). The video actually starts at A3, approx here: https://www.google.com/maps/@46.5438855,23.7751943,840m/data=!3m1!1e3, and then continues south-east towards A10


----------



## MichiH

^^ What's at 3:30? wikimapia. It doesn't look like a (simple) rest area...


----------



## timeandspace

it looks like a maintenance center such as CIC Ortisoara f. eg. 

What i find more puzzling are the craters from earlier 3:15 ish but what do i know...


----------



## sułły

timeandspace said:


> it looks like a maintenance center such as CIC Ortisoara f. eg.


Here's a pic of the new coordination and maintenance facility (CIC Dumbrava it's called, I believe)












> What i find more puzzling are the craters from earlier 3:15 ish but what do i know...


It's the area of the landslide. Works for fixing that look more complex than I thought, it looks like these works involve a little more than just the drilling of piles on both sides of the road.










Pics: alexV @ API.


----------



## sułły

(Romanian)*Braila Bridge: Appeal of the Chinese company was dismissed*


----------



## sponge_bob

Question to the experts. If a contract lasts 45 months in Romania is there also a winter break that is not counted.

EG if Jan and Feb are not counted (contractually) then 45 months of work is 4.5 years of March-Dec working..10 month working year.

Nobody will be pouring concrete/asphalting in a deep -15 freeze in January and the ground could be well frozen.

Poland disregards 3 months a year and while Romania is further south a lot of the big jobs will be high up.


----------



## sułły

sponge_bob said:


> Question to the experts.


I'm not an expert, but here 45 months = 45 months, I know that. But usually there are delays w. permits issuance etc, so construction companies are granted 'extra time', accordingly.


----------



## sułły

A10 Sebes - Turda LOT2 & LOT1


----------



## pasadia

You know very well that is not sarcasm. Last I have check ANAP could cancel those procedures due to abusive procedures. Also, history tell us that the time frame from receiving the offer until the effective start of the contract (not of the works!) is usually close to 2 years. So late 2018 is quite hopeful.


----------



## sułły

^^

The question was not when construction works will commence, but when the winners of tenders will be _announced_...



BridgWater said:


> When is the winner going to be announced ?


So unless the tender is canceled and started all over again, because as you said there's a possibility that this happens, they should announce the winners sooner than that.




pasadia said:


> Ohh, wait a minute. Probably in late 2018, if ever...


Yes, this is sarcasm...


----------



## Ale92MilanoSpA_

Autostrada A1
Driving from Bucureşti to Piteşti (Romania) 22.08.2017 Timelapse x4


----------



## AlexAllex

*API*


----------



## MichiH

pasadia said:


> It seems that *27 November it's the proposed date to open Lot 3 of A10 Sebes - Turda*. Works are pretty much over, but now it seems that we have a problem with bureaucracy. Where not so far ago we build highways without building permits, now he won't open highways if there is not some new paper done (traffic security audit and other stuff that we are not used to have or heard about it before).


2017 or 2018? 

Okay, is there any updated new estimated possible announced opening date?


----------



## AlexAllex

The construction is finished,as you can see in the video below. But for the opening date is up to CNAIR's reception comission conclusions. There are rumours that the motorway will be opened today. Nothing official yet.


----------



## bogdymol

Maybe some of you don't know, but most of DN2 mai road in Romania (Bucharest to Moldova connection) is a standard road, but with a special feature: it has 1,5 (one and a half) lanes in each direction. Here's how it is driving on it on a low traffic day (first day from an extended week-end):


----------



## mpeculea

^^
I have had the "pleasure" of driving a few times on this road.
It must be one of te very few roads in the world, where one gets bullied by traffic coming from the opposite direction, to get out of the way. Even, where it is forbidden to overtake.
This road is a disgrace.


----------



## belerophon

mpeculea said:


> ^^
> I have had the "pleasure" of driving a few times on this road.
> It must be one of te very few roads in the world, where one gets bullied by traffic coming from the opposite direction, to get out of the way. Even, where it is forbidden to overtake.
> This road is a disgrace.


Before they built motorways in Poland every road looked like this. So it was to learn, that people would make way, you just needed to try. But of course its not the safest idea....


----------



## G.Valkov

Hello my fellow neighbours from Romania!

Could someone tell me please, how are things going around the unfinished sections of the motorways A4 and A1? What do you think, would we have it completed in the next 3 or 4 years?


----------



## pasadia

If by A4 you mean Constanta by-pass, then works on the Poiana I/C are to be continued as soon as some disagreement between constructor and our CNAIR will be solved in instance. But that segment is in use for some 3 or 4 years now...

If you are asking about extending A4 towards south (Bulgaria) or north (to Tulcea and Braila), then this won't happen soon. There are on-going tenders for a new by-pass of Techirghiol and Eforie but it is not clear if it will be motorway standard. Also works should begin next year on a new bridge over Danube north of Braila which will eventually be part of A4.

On A1 there are two segements which are not completed: mountain segment between Pitesti and Sibiu, more than 120km where there are tenders only for ending segment on both side and not for more dificult mountain segment. Basicly no one thinks that the whole segment will be over before 2025.

The second segment missing is between Deva and Margina, some 50km Here the are works undegoing for some years now and if all goes well next year will be opening some 40km of new motorway. But there will be one segment (15 km on the old national road) where there is a need for a new tender to choose a buiding company for some tunnels. Final completion date is hard to guess, but won't be before 2022.


----------



## Theijs

pasadia said:


> If ..A1.. there will be one segment (15 km on the old national road) where there is a need for a new tender to choose a buiding company for some tunnels. Final completion date is hard to guess, but won't be before 2022.


Is there somewhere an official announcement that this section needs to be retendered?


----------



## pasadia

The segment with tunnels is part of Lugoj - Deva, lot II, which was signed with Salini in 2013 (if I remember right), but was tender in 2011 on the old enviromental permit which didn't request the tunnels.

So this year the contract whis Salini was terminated without any works done on segment E (the 6 km segment witch contain those tunnels). Salini made a technical project, but as far as we know it was not paid, so that project is not state propriety and won't be used anymore.


----------



## pasadia

AlexAllex said:


> *API*



Well, it was supposed to be open in 9th January, but somehow it wasn't. Our road agency is trying hard to find reasons just to prolongue the opening - it was the lightning (they said that was the wrong lamp installed), then some disagreement over asphaltic mixture and stuff like that. The constructor has finished all the works and pull out from there, but no opening for this segment, at least for some weeks.


----------



## ionutz_08

political reasons pasadia or just incompetencehno:hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It even makes the English language newspapers in Romania: http://www.business-review.eu/news/...-turda-highway-a-crime-against-drivers-155641


----------



## sponge_bob

63km of Motorway in 2018 up from a whopping 27km in 2017. Jesus. 

http://www.business-review.eu/news/...156-km-of-highway-will-be-open-in-2018-155354

Other sections will be handed over but will not open until tie ins are done.


----------



## rudiwien

But at the same time, yet more delusional announcements:



> *PM Tudose: Government plans to construct new highway sections worth EUR 10 bln*
> 
> ..
> We will take Romania higher than it has been for 27 years ..
> ..


http://www.business-review.eu/news/...-new-highway-sections-worth-eur-10-bln-155719

Romanian road planning and building, makes you wanna cry.. hno:


----------



## ionutz_08

rudiwien said:


> But at the same time, yet more delusional announcements:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.business-review.eu/news/...-new-highway-sections-worth-eur-10-bln-155719
> 
> Romanian road planning and building, makes you wanna cry.. hno:


what planning? hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

Braila Danube Bridge was signed today with Astaldi . :cheers:


*Link to thread. *


----------



## mpeculea

Qtya said:


> Thx! kay: That’s what I was affraid of... Roundabout...


While I do agree, that there are better and more subtle ways to design an interchange, I think for this instance it is OK.
Sebes has a population of only 27.000 (according to the 2011 census) showing a downward trend. And there are two more Interchanges within a 10km radius of Sebes.


----------



## bogdymol

Qtya said:


> Thx! kay: That’s what I was affraid of... Roundabout...




Don’t be! A1-A10 interchange is a full high speed interchange with unobstructed traffic flow in all directions. After seeing the renderings I think that the speed limit will be 100 km/h on all possible directions. 

The roundabout that you saw in the rendering is for Sebes-nord DN1 exit. This exit will be available from every possible direction. 

So you have A1-A10 motorway to motorway interchange, stacked on top of a standard exit to a main road.


----------



## BG_AT

Hello !

I want to ask something:

Is there in Romania a application for the smartphone like this one in Serbia?

http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/index.php/en/road-toll/enp/aplikacija-za-mobilne-telefone-en

Is there also something similar for Romania that i could download?


----------



## pasadia

Not that I know of. Romanians are using Waze a lot, so weather updates, traffic or info about police presence you can find using Waze. Tolls are in place only on bridges over Danube (Vidin - Calafat, Giurgiu - Ruse, Fetesti on A2 and Harsova on DN2A) so that information is pretty much known of.


----------



## marty11

A3 Bridge @ Gilau


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> *A10:* Decea – Aiud 8.5km (July 2014 to March 2018) – ? – map
> *A10:* Turda (A3) – Decea 16.8km (July 2014 to Spring 2018) – ? – map


The Minister of Transport annouced two weeks ago that both sections will be opened in May. Meanwhile, there are more problems and there might be another delay. Source.


----------



## marty11

A10 L1


----------



## marty11

A3 near Bucharest


----------



## MichiH

^^ Is it still expected (and likely) to be opened in 2018?


----------



## pasadia

For now the only expectation for 2018 is to open Aiud - Turda segment (lot 3 & 4 of Sebes - Turda A10 motorway). New unofficial date is May 1st.

Also Gilau - Nadaselu segment of A3 should be open later in autumn.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Is the A1 Holdea – Ilia opening definitely postponed to 2019+?


----------



## pasadia

Not definitelt, but very likely. Still lot of works to be done around Soimus I/C and also big problems with lot 3 Lugoj - Deva on which Holdea and Ilia I/C are. It is likely that this contract will be cancelled although more than 80% is finished


----------



## sponge_bob

I seem to recall tenders open in 2017 for portions of the Carpathian A1 motorway section west of Pitesti. Anyone care to say what is happening here and when construction might start??


----------



## MichiH

^^ https://www.cotidianul.ro/autostrada-prin-munti-e-mai-scumpa-decat-se-crede/ (26 March 2018)

Autostrada prin munți e mai scumpă decât se crede
Highway through the mountains is more expensive than it is believed

Probleme mari
Big issues

...



http://www.economica.net/autostrada...nti-ar-putea-fi-gata-in-cinci-ani_150979.html (8 March 2018)

Lot 4 might be opened in 5 years.



It's always the same.... I don't think that the motorway will ever be completed...


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> It's always the same.... I don't think that the motorway will ever be completed...


Quite a lot of mountain motorway is proposed further north as well, east and south of Targu Mures. Its a case of get the finger out and just do it. 

Everyone knows you cannot avoid Carpathians in Romania.


----------



## gogu.ca

^^FLY:lol:


----------



## marty11

A3 Chetani - Iernut


----------



## kostas97

Which parts of the A3 are currently under construction??


----------



## marty11

^^

- Campia Turzii - Targu Mures Airport (47.3km)

- Bucharest Ring Road - Bucharest Petricani St. (6.5km)

- Gilau Bridge, which will allow for the opening of Gilau - Nadaselu (8.7km) which is completed but closed to traffic.


----------



## kostas97

marty11 said:


> ^^
> 
> - Campia Turzii - Targu Mures Airport (47.3km)
> 
> - Bucharest Ring Road - Bucharest Petricani St. (6.5km)
> 
> - Gilau Bridge, which will allow for the opening of Gilau - Nadaselu (8.7km) which is completed but closed to traffic.


Thank you!


----------



## pasadia

Le Clerk said:


> What appeals? Against the awards?


We already have appeals against decision taken during tender evaluation period (Tirenna Scavi or PORR disqualification for stupid reasons). So yes, it will take some time before this decision will be final and contracts would be signed (smth like 10 to 15 months).


----------



## Theijs

I checked the movies of Lugoj-Deva Lot 3 & Lot 4.
I couldn’t trace back in the movies where these lots do connect.

Any realistic moment in sight when a section between two exits will open?


----------



## pasadia

marty11 said:


> One more video, A1 Lugoj - Deva L3


In this movie, at the very beginning there is a sector with markings done - that sector is the western part of Lot IV (Ilia - Deva / Soimus). After that is the eastern end of Lot III (Holdea - Ilia), without markings. So that is connection point.

Realistic moment - I would say summer of 2019, and that it would be open together, both lots, from Holdea to Soimus. At Holdea is U/C a provisional I/C, then there are 2 I/C at Decea and Ilia, and then there si the current I/C near Deva. 
This predictions depends on bureaucratic disput to be solved between CNAIR (our road company) and Comsa (constructor for Lot III) and also on the working progress around Soimus hill (eastern part of Lot IV).


----------



## marty11

*A3 Gilău Bridge
*


----------



## belerophon

marty11 said:


> *A3 Gilău Bridge
> *


Finally !!!


----------



## marty11

*A10 L1 *





















Credit: Alba County local newspaper "Unirea"


----------



## marty11

^^
















And another cool video by "Ziarul Unirea"


----------



## marty11

*A10 L2*


----------



## marty11

A33 Gilau Bridge


----------



## marty11

*A1 Lugoj - Deva L4*






*A10 L1*


----------



## marty11

A3 Campia Turzii - Targu Mures Airport






Credit: API


----------



## marty11

*A3 Gilau Bridge *






Credit: Alexandruduma @ forum.peundemerg.ro.


----------



## marty11

A1 Lugoj - Deva L3. New section of DN68A (overpass, roundabout) is now open to traffic, so the old section can now be demolished, in order to continue motorway work.






Credit: gruiarew @ forum.peundemerg.ro/.

It's this area right here (older photos):


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> *A10:* Turda (A3) – Decea 16.8km (July 2014 to >= May2018) – ? – map
> *A10:* Decea – Aiud 8.5km (July 2014 to >= May 2018) – ? – map
> *A1:* Holdea – Ilia ~21km (2013 to Mid 2018) – ? – map
> *A3:* Bucharest Ring Road – Voluntari-Popasului Street 4.5km (April 2012 to 2018) – ? – map
> *A3:* Voluntari-Popasului Street – Bucharest-Gherghitei Street 2.0km (April 2012 to 2018) – ? – map
> *A3:* Nadaselu – Gilau 9.5km (July 2014 to Late 2018) – ? – map


The opening of both A10 sections is now postponed to July 2018. Both A3 sections north of Bucharest and the A3 section west of Cluj are expected to be opened in August 2018.

https://adevarul.ro/locale/alba-iul...a-iulie-1_5b20d9addf52022f751b9636/index.html

I'm not sure about the A1 section. Is there any reliable estimate? The article also reports about possible A3 section completions b/n Turda and Targu Mures in 2018...


----------



## pasadia

> A10: Decea – Aiud 8.5km


Work on this segment ended in november 2017. Since there the only work done were to exchange some 200m of asphalt on southern edge (where there will be no traffic in next years. Atm, our state entity, CNAIR, says that there are quality problems and they still have to do some testing, but all of us thinks that this is BS. Opening was said to be done in november 2017, then in January, March, May, June and now, maybe, July 2018. But none knows for sure. 



> A10: Turda (A3) – Decea 16.8km


Also works pretty much over since winter. See a new video here:






No reason is given, but opening depends on previous segment as Decea I/C is on that segment. 



> A3: Bucharest Ring Road – Voluntari-Popasului Street 4.5km (April 2012 to 2018) – ? – map
> A3: Voluntari-Popasului Street – Bucharest-Gherghitei Street 2.0km (April 2012 to 2018) – ? – map


Well, here works are going quite slow. I would say that there is no chance for an opening in 2018. 



> A1: Holdea – Ilia ~21km (2013 to Mid 2018)


Also, very, very slim chances to have an opening in 2018 as there is a slow pace and some bereucratic problems with aditional works sorrounding Holdea I/C. 
Opening this segment probably will be on the same date with segment form Ilia to Soimus, in 2019. 

And between Campia Turzii and Targu Mures, on A3, there are some segment with some chances to be ready in 2018, but opening them depends on works for Iernut I/C (works which started only in february 2018). If they will be done around this I/C, then there are some chances for an opening from Iernut to Ungheni (Targu Mures airport). Very slim chances, I must add. 

Also, please keep in mind that formally, on December 1st, there will be anniversary of 100 years since "Great Union", national holiday of Romania. Some speculate that some segment opening is postponed on porpose until then (make a big splash / public event for our politicians). These could be true for:
- A10, Aiud - Decea and Decea - Turda
- A3, Iernut - Ungheni, Bucharest - Bucharest ring and Gilau - Nadaselu (including bridge over Somes at Gilau)
- A1, Holdea - Soimus (very slim chances, probably with U/C solutions around Soimus area)


----------



## Theijs

pasadia said:


> works pretty much over since winter...
> 
> Also, please keep in mind that formally, on December 1st, there will be anniversary of 100 years since "Great Union", national holiday of Romania. Some speculate that some segment opening is postponed on porpose until then (make a big splash / public event for our politicians). These could be true for:
> - A10, Aiud - Decea and Decea - Turda
> - A3, Iernut - Ungheni, Bucharest - Bucharest ring and Gilau - Nadaselu (including bridge over Somes at Gilau)
> - A1, Holdea - Soimus (very slim chances, probably with U/C solutions around Soimus area)



Well, we all know how incompetent the current PSD elite is when it comes to economy & infrastructure.

It took me a while to understand the ratio behind this quote from the minister of Transport:









PSD politicians blame western companies for everything the own government is incompetent, so they want the companies to leave. Than you get this quote:
"When we'll have highways will have bigger pay checks and the multnational companies will leave".

So besides 100 years of Romania, elections in 2019 you have the fact that the government doesn’t want to open highways.

Or do I get something wrong here?


----------



## sponge_bob

So Dacia (and Ford) say they need proper roads or they might have to relocate as just in time supplies are problematic in Romania and the Minister of Transport then says that proper roads lead to higher salaries and they will leave anyway. 

Crazy crazy shite that.


----------



## marty11

pasadia said:


> Also works pretty much over since winter. See a new video here:


And a road level video. Looks good and ready. They should open it at once ffs.


----------



## marty11

^^

LOT 3, same exact situation. Maybe they just don't want to open it to traffic in fear that the multinational corporations would then leave the country. And they would no longer get that tax money needed to finance those ridiculous wage&pension raises promised during the last electoral campaign (which got them to win the elections, in the first place). :troll:

From above:






Road-level:






Credit: Alexandru Duma


----------



## rudiwien

A3 Gilău Bridge is almost fully paved (source: API)


----------



## pasadia

(GPS)


(GPS)


(GPS)


(GPS)


(GPS)


(GPS)


(GPS)


Powered by API/PUM imgur uploader


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A 120 km/h speed limit. Is that common in Romania? I thought the regular motorway speed limit was 130 km/h.


----------



## marty11




----------



## pasadia

^ Nope, I was also surprise to see that 120km/h limit. It is for a short distance, but it's strange also to see it since there is no clear reason for that.


----------



## stickedy

Maybe it's a please where heavy wind could occur?


----------



## Le Clerk

*A7 - Bacau by-pass builder was designated.* 



> Romania’s road management agency CNAIR has announced that the association comprising Spedition UMB and Tehnostrade has won the tender for the construction of the bypass of the eastern city of Bacau.
> 
> The contract is worth around 142 million and covers the construction of 31 kilometers of road, out of which 16.3 km will have a motorway status.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Same builder for A12 Craiova-Pitesti, LOT 2 (aprox 40 km) according to local news.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> *A7 - Bacau by-pass builder was designated.*


Why is another 6-months design phase required? The old design was approved and construction works were started in 2016.

Nevertheless, I guess the contract might be signed anytime "soon" (2018/19) and the current estimated completion date - 6 months design, 30 months construction period - should be 2021 or 2022.


----------



## Le Clerk

I guess it is because the previous design was cancelled together with the contract. Naturally. Design was part of the contract and the contract being cancelled ...


----------



## rudiwien

The project is also slightly different - previous one was half-profile, this one is full profile, maybe that requires a slightly different (more comprehensive) design.. ?


----------



## BG_AT

Hello !

I want to ask something about the traffic regulations.

As you all know, Romania is a member of the EU.

There is a rule in Romania that all cars have to drive with "light" also during the day and this the whole year.

Is it now allowed to drive with a car that is registrated in the EU and that has *"LED daylight lights*" to use it in Romania for the rule "driving with light also during the day" or is it not alowed?


----------



## pasadia

Well, I drive only with LED light and I didn't had any problem. I haven't even think that I could have a problem using only them.


----------



## BG_AT

Ok i understand. 
That means then it is allowed. 
Thanks for the information. 

It also should be because of the membership in the European Union. 

There have been yesterday demonstrations against the government i saw in the news. 

Not only in Bukarest - in other citys also?

Is it because of the at the moment dangerous to drive through Romania with car from Nadlac to Giurgiu?



pasadia said:


> Well, I drive only with LED light and I didn't had any problem. I haven't even think that I could have a problem using only them.


----------



## sponge_bob

Any news on the A6 Lugoj - Calafat road. 

I only ask because some Romanian politician agreed with lots of other politicians further north to build this road as the "Via Carpathia" by 2025. Also shown is a mystery motorway from Arad NE to Oradea in Romania. 

http://www.sejm.gov.pl/Sejm8.nsf/v4Komunikat.xsp?documentId=CBCE79C441AF78DAC125814D003D8B93&lang=EN

The EU diddled Eastern Europe when they decided, in May, not to add the Via Carpathia to the EU core corridors. They did add the green route to the Comprehensive network though.


----------



## sponge_bob

I forgot to mention, the EU has given part of the Via Carpathia a sort of 'Super Comprehensive' status ...it is more important than most of the Comprehensive network but not a core corridor. 

https://ec.europa.eu/commission/sit...es/budget-may2018-cef-regulation-annex_en.pdf

It is a "Preidentified Section" of the comprehensive network.


----------



## pasadia

BG_AT said:


> There have been yesterday demonstrations against the government i saw in the news.
> Not only in Bukarest - in other citys also?
> Is it because of the at the moment dangerous to drive through Romania with car from Nadlac to Giurgiu?



Yeap, there was quite big, but also violent in response from our police forces -"jandarmerie" (only on Friday night, and only in Bucharest). But no, at no given time did they pose any danger for travelers - demonstration are spread in all important towns, happens during evening (18-22 pm) and usually affect only central market area. And there are not every day, mainly in week-ends. 



Bigger concern for you should be huge volume of traffic and constant delays on some specific and known bottle-necks on our road network: DN1 between Campina - Brasov - Sibiu, DN7 between Pitesti and Sibiu, almost all entries into Bucharest, area around Alba Iulia on DN1, etc...


----------



## pasadia

Regarding "Via Carpathia", you should understand that there is not such a high interest, not form our road Company, neither from politician and most certain not from public. 

Main concern and priorities for us are:
- ring road around Bucharest
- Pitesti - Sibiu motorway (and off course the other little piece -10km - missing between Lugoj and Deva
- missing segment between Cluj and western border, towards hungarian M4)
- conection road between Pitesti (A1) and Craiova (Ford assembly factory)
- Bucharest towards Moldavia (Bacau - Iasi) connection
- conection between west and east (from Transylvania towards Moldavia, probably on Targu Mures - Iasi route)

So basiclly Via Carpathia route is way down on priorities list. Beside that road surface is pretty much excelent between Oradea - Arad - Drobeta - Calafat and volumes of traffic is not that high. Main concern should be safety and small bottle-necks in little towns with no functional ringroad (like Salonta). But I wouldn't expect (and actually desire) any new investement in the next 15 to 20 years.


----------



## satanism

Bulgaria and Romania are losing so much money from transit traffic due to the priorities of your road company that it's almost a crime.And traffic is light because your road is crap. That's it....

And yes, I know, ours is crappier but at least there is plan to do something about it in the near future.


----------



## and802

*sponge_bob* asked a very interesting question. in Poland local politicians recently propagated the idea of "via carpathia road" very much and that was sold as a very promising corridor for the nearest future. looks like *Pasadia* quickly verified these empty promises


----------



## pasadia

@satanism: I'm not at all convince that you are right - there isn't such a high volume transit traffic (mainly due to extremely low density and to economical reason). When you compare south-eastern europe with western or central europe you have to admit that pretty much there isn't enough population to sustain a top-level motorway network with densities similar to Holland, Germany, France, Spain or Italy.

Also transit traffic is way smaller than in western europe due to decades of economic isolation. From my point of view the fact that fluvial transport on Danube is in a bad shape is reason enough to consider that there is not any need for auto or feroviar transport of better quality.

Also, I'm pretty sure that road surface is not crap. I've been on Oradea - Arad strech four days ago. And use every portion on national road along this route on the last year. The road is not crap, it's just a typical 1+1 road going through all villages on the route. And I know that this is not normal, but it is what it is due to historical reason (choices made in 1950-1960 period) and it would be very hard to justify a new investment now, when there are many others more important to do.

LE: regarding a connection between Poland and Romania (and then southern, towards Bulgaria and Turkey), roumanian side would be more interested in an eastern path through Ukraine and romanian part of Moldova. A connection from Rzeszow to Liov / Lviv - Ivano-Frankivsk - Cernauti- Suceava - Bacau - Bucharest / Constanta. Should be easier due to plane terrain (mostly) and attractive as it would serve also as political help towards western part of Ukraine. From my point of view such a plan would make much more sense than current Via Carpathia.


----------



## sponge_bob

I do appreciate that Romania has by far the largest backlog of missing and essential high capacity roads in all of the European Union and that this situation is not improving as rapidly as it should. 

But Romania sent a minister to sign up to the 'vision' of the Via Carpathia and they knew all this before they signed. 

I would expect Poland, Slovakia and Hungary to finish their bits by 2025-27 (by the end of the next EU funding cycles) and the listing of the Via Carpathia as a sort of EU 'supercomprehensive' scheme indicates that Brussels will fund it to a considerable extent. 

A good bit of the work is underway in Hungary and Poland already. Slovakia has not done much but should be able to complete their end of it on time.


----------



## satanism

pasadia said:


> @satanism: I'm not at all convince that you are right - there isn't such a high volume transit traffic (mainly due to extremely low density and to economical reason). When you compare south-eastern europe with western or central europe you have to admit that pretty much there isn't enough population to sustain a top-level motorway network with densities similar to Holland, Germany, France, Spain or Italy.
> 
> Also transit traffic is way smaller than in western europe due to decades of economic isolation. From my point of view the fact that fluvial transport on Danube is in a bad shape is reason enough to consider that there is not any need for auto or feroviar transport of better quality.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure that road surface is not crap. I've been on Oradea - Arad strech four days ago. And use every portion on national road along this route on the last year. The road is not crap, it's just a typical 1+1 road going through all villages on the route. And I know that this is not normal, but it is what it is due to historical reason (choices made in 1950-1960 period) and it would be very hard to justify a new investment now, when there are many others more important to do.
> 
> LE: regarding a connection between Poland and Romania (and then southern, towards Bulgaria and Turkey), roumanian side would be more interested in an eastern path through Ukraine and romanian part of Moldova. A connection from Rzeszow to Liov / Lviv - Ivano-Frankivsk - Cernauti- Suceava - Bacau - Bucharest / Constanta. Should be easier due to plane terrain (mostly) and attractive as it would serve also as political help towards western part of Ukraine. From my point of view such a plan would make much more sense than current Via Carpathia.


The road surface is not the only factor. Your road is crap because it's a slow route. That's what puts off a large part of the international traffic. If the road was fast, no one in their right mind would wait at Horgos and Kalotina for hours.This is already proven by the large HGV traffic increase since the bridge is open.


----------



## pasadia

@sponge: I don't even know which minister was sent to sign from our side. So i look back for your initial message to find out that it was a "news" from 14 months ago. A news that said "Highway from Rzeszów to Budapest" although Budapest is not on that exact corridor. 



I don't know why, maybe I'm a little more skeptical, but this kind of "news" are not worth discussing. If you want some actual info on that matter, but the only good one, is that Oradea municipality announce that they prepared documentation paper for a new connection road between their by-pass and future A3 near border with Hungary. So whan works on A3 segment form border to east (Surplacu de Barcau - Bors) will start, probably also works for this connection road will be going. This road will be part of DX11 (or A11) which will link A1 from est of Arad to Oradea. A11 is 2 km long now (basically connection between A1 and DN7, west of Arad), and DX11 will be 19km long from Biharia (where the border crossing between Hungary M4 and our A3 will be) towards Oradea by-pass (will be on western part of Oradea, connecting with existing by-pass on southern part of that city. Some details here, in romanian.


BUT, and this is a big BUT - there is no plan for connecting Oradea with Arad with a new road. Existing DN79 is quite excellent in road surface, and yes, could be that is slower than an motorway since it does cross through several small villages. I would pretty much expect than a similar investment will be sooner finished on hungarian side, between future southern tip of M35 and Békéscsaba and then Szeged.


Also, from Lugoj towards Calafat / Vidin there is not a single plan at this moment. There were builded by-pases for important cities on that route (Lugoj, Caransebes, Drobeta), I wouldn't expect new by-pases for any other village. Also, good road-surface, maybe bad overall speed and safety, but that won't change soon as there is no new investment plan in the area.


----------



## Theijs

pasadia said:


> Drobeta-Calafat/Vidin: good road-surface, maybe bad overall speed and safety


@Pasadia Does that indeed count for the DN56A?


----------



## pasadia

Ok, I have to admit: from Lugoj towards Calafat I only have used DN6, up until Drobeta. I have never been on DN56A, between Drobeta - Vidin. But:
- MNU, a romanian user seldom seen here, confirmed on multiple ocasion that this road is in a good shape 
- Street View in Gmaps show a good condition
- romanian map of road quality also put this road in blue category (the best one). 

But that doesn't change the situation - if road quality is bad then a new re pavement could be in order, but not upgrading to 2*2 status. Also, as plans are, a future motorway (if ever) won't go from Calafat towards Drobeta along DN56A. It's more likely that a new path will be choose, maybe one that will go north, closer to Craiova, and thus making inefficient a potential upgrading of DN56A.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Any news on the A6 Lugoj - Calafat road.


Dead and buried for now. You are the only one talking about it. Noone in Romania even raises this idea (even by 2030 planned projects). I ask my Romanian colleagues to confirm.



> I only ask because some Romanian politician agreed with lots of other politicians further north to build this road as the "Via Carpathia" by 2025. Also shown is a mystery motorway from Arad NE to Oradea in Romania.


I do not know what this agreement is about, but it only shows the pull of this agreement of eastern EU states in the overall EU infrastructure picture.



> The EU diddled Eastern Europe when they decided, in May, not to add the Via Carpathia to the EU core corridors. They did add the green route to the Comprehensive network though.


There you go. I feel this is a route like North Stream 2. Bypassing Ukraine again. Why, when you have the much easier to built eastern/magenta route?! Especialy with the huge bridge at Braila now U/C which will concentrate the freigh traffic between NE Europe and SE Europe/Constanta port and thus open a real route through A7 (now officially on with the Bacau by-pass) - core TEN-T.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> You are the only one talking about it.


Oh!?! and the *EU commission who published this here EU Directive in May 2018*.

https://ec.europa.eu/commission/sit...es/budget-may2018-cef-regulation-annex_en.pdf



> Core network corridor "Orient/East-Med"
> Budapest – Arad – Timişoara– *Craiova *– Calafat


Really, its time to tell Brussels it ain't happening after being in some EuroCorridor or other since the early 1990s.


----------



## pasadia

sponge_bob said:


> Really, its time to tell Brussels it ain't happening after being in some EuroCorridor or other since the early 1990s.



Yeah, will, this one actually is the old one. Not Via Carpathia, not a new project. It's the old one, which our side wanted split in 2, a nothern branch from Timisoara towards Sibiu - Bucharest and Constanta (which more or less is U/C) and a southern branch (Timisoara - Craiova - Calafat) for which there is not such a great interest. But also: I wonder if UE will impose new investment at motorway standard if there is no traffic for this. I know that UE budget is infinite and more or less will support anything.


But hey: if you like so much UE paper, deal with them. I only tried to explain our point of view, which is that we need investment in other geographic areas, not on Via Carpathia path.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Oh!?! and the *EU commission who published this here EU Directive in May 2018*.
> 
> https://ec.europa.eu/commission/sit...es/budget-may2018-cef-regulation-annex_en.pdf


Sure, EU Commission has high hopes. Let me know when at least they discuss FS for that. Meanwhile, A7 is the upcoming big motorway after A1, and more important than A6 with surely more traffic for a motorway even ATM, and with existing freight capacity flowing from Romania and from Russia, Ukraine and Moldova to Constanta port, Asia and back, through future Braila bridge over Danube. All eyes on this from now on. Next priority will be A8 which is also on for FS. A6 is as I see it now, last in cue.


----------



## roaddor

Bulgaria is not concerned in general about Romanian motorways/expressways towards Danube, although Romanians do have certain obligations regarding Lugoj-Calafat, part of the Orient/East Med TEN-T corridor. Just as Bulgaria has obligations to construct Vidin-Botevgrad expressway (partly will be a motorway). Definitely there will be a motorway towards Giurgiu in direction of Bucharest. And at a later stage an expressway from Varna along the Black Sea coast or a bit inland towards Constanta. 
New bridges across the river, however, must be built. At least 4, speaking from west to east: at Bechet, at TM, new one at Giurgiu and at Calaras, not necessarily in that order. All of them could easily be paid off by tolls for crossing. I believe in the end that it is also in Romanian interest not to waste too much time and be completely bypassed via Serbia with regard to the traffic from Asia Minor to Central Europe. Romania is an important link in that chain. Of course there are also other directions towards Eastern Europe that make the bridges viable.


----------



## MichiH

roaddor said:


> I believe in the end that it is also in Romanian interest not to waste too much time and be completely bypassed via Serbia with regard to the traffic from Asia Minor to Central Europe.


Why should Romania be interested in getting through traffic?

I agree that Romania would benefit from better (road) connections to Bulgaria but I don't see any reasonable advantage for Romania in getting truck traffic which is currently driving through Serbia. Maybe some gas stations could sell a little bit more gas and maybe truck drivers would even buy something to eat and drink but they would mainly just bring dirt (exhaust, noise,...) and would congest roads.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Netherlands profited hugely from becoming a transit station for goods entering and leaving the port of Rotterdam. Transit traffic can be a burden, but being left out of major transportation routes is also a downside.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Right, because the port is in the Netherlands. But trucks who drive from Bulgaria/Turkey/Greece to Western Europe via Serbia do not start at any Romanian port.


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Netherlands profited hugely from becoming a transit station for goods entering and leaving the port of Rotterdam. Transit traffic can be a burden, but being left out of major transportation routes is also a downside.


Transit traffic through the southern balkans is minor league compared to what goes in and out of Rotterdam/Antwerp. Serbia gets almost all of that. 

Romania could compete for some Greek or Turkish thru traffic but it simply has no high capacity roads in the right places and is not really building them. Not even 100km has been finished and opened since the start of 2017.

The only missing bit of motorway from Vienna to Istanbul is a small stretch around the Serbia/Bulgaria border. Much of that is being worked on too.


----------



## roaddor

MichiH said:


> Why should Romania be interested in getting through traffic?
> 
> I agree that Romania would benefit from better (road) connections to Bulgaria but I don't see any reasonable advantage for Romania in getting truck traffic which is currently driving through Serbia. Maybe some gas stations could sell a little bit more gas and maybe truck drivers would even buy something to eat and drink but they would mainly just bring dirt (exhaust, noise,...) and would congest roads.


Because Romania will get its share from the mentioned traffic and this will lead to an overall improvement of the infrastructure in the adjacent areas. 
Beacause Romania and Bulgaria are neighbour countries and only two bridges (one of them very old and narrow) on a common river border 470km long, are ridiculously not sufficient.
Because on a bigger scale, these bridges are also in the interest of other countries like Poland, Ukraine, Russia, Greece, Turkey to name but a few.

This is as if I ask you is Brennerpass enough connecting Germany and Italy via Austria, on a front from Freiburg to Salzburg?


----------



## MichiH

roaddor said:


> Because Romania will get its share from the mentioned traffic and this will lead to an overall improvement of the infrastructure in the adjacent areas.


More (truck) traffic also destroys road infrastructure much faster. Romania is NOT interested in improving road infrastructue in these regions because it's just good enough for them.



roaddor said:


> Beacause Romania and Bulgaria are neighbour countries and only two bridges (one of them very old and narrow) on a common river border 470km long, are ridiculously not sufficient.


I already wrote that I agree on this. I think we (only) argue about a motorway from Lugoj to Calafat.



roaddor said:


> Because on a bigger scale, these bridges are also in the interest of other countries like Poland, Ukraine, Russia, Greece, Turkey to name but a few.


More trucks to use Romanian/Bulgarian bridges? Not good.



roaddor said:


> This is as if I ask you is Brennerpass enough connecting Germany and Italy via Austria, on a front from Freiburg to Salzburg?


 Austria and Switzerland are fighting for LIMITING thru traffic! Austria wants an introduction of a maximum truck limit with the aim of reducing detour-transit traffic on the Brenner Axis.


----------



## satanism

There is the thing of toll/vignette payments which you don't really get if you don't get the traffic. 
+ You should not compare Romania to Austria. A truck stop or two might be more a of a problem for an Austrian village but might mean the world in income for already very poor regions with virtually no economy whatsoever.
+ Good infrastructure brings investments
+ A lot of the HGV traffic already drives through Romania, in order to avoid customs.A proper road will only speed those goods up.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Again, no advantage for Romania! Sure, investments are needed but not in this corridor first! And toll/vignette is just for repairing the road which is destroyed by the vehicle. It's not any huge income you can use for different things improving anything in Romania. And you already have to pay for using Romanian roads. Not just motorways but all roads. No one needs more thru traffic in Romania!


----------



## sponge_bob

satanism said:


> + Good infrastructure brings investments
> + A lot of the HGV traffic already drives through Romania, in order to avoid customs.A proper road will only speed those goods up.


In the real world that is correct, but Romanian ministers genuinely believe and say that a proper Motorway grade connection to the rest of the EU means that _Renault and Ford will pull out of Romania AFTER the motorway is built_ where Renault and Ford say they need the motorway to function properly as manufacturers in Romania.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Romania should complete A1 and A3 first. I think it's Romanias plan. A7 etc. are needed. Once that will be built - 2030+ - we can talk about A6.


----------



## roaddor

Le Clerk said:


> ...
> 
> PS: as regards Danube clearing for naval transportation, I understand that Romania is doing that for Bulgaria as well, on a bilateral agreement. Good cooperation on that one.


Any source in support of this statement? Because it is not true. In the article below it is said that drеdging operations were performed in some of the shallowest sections in the Bulgarian part of the river (Vardim and Belene islands). Also a contract for maintenance of the fairway is signed for three years and additional technical equipment will be deployed.

http://www.banker.bg/upravlenie-i-biznes/read/udulbochiha-reka-dunav-krai-ostrovite-vardim-i-belene


----------



## Le Clerk

^^
I do not know what was effectively performed or how.


> The two ministers discussed the acting Agreement between Bulgaria and Romania to maintain the fairway of the Danube River from 1955. The Romanian side has proposed an amendment of the document, allowing each of the parties to carry out dredging activities throughout the Bulgarian-Romanian section of the river. In the words of the Romanian Minister, this will enable the avoidance of critical situations and the interruption of navigation along the river. Minister Moskovski said that he supports the proposal, but it has to be examined whether Bulgarian legislation allows for such an amendment and that the issue is to be resolved at expert level between the two countries.


 https://www.mtitc.government.bg/en/...uipment-exploration-and-dredging-danube-river


----------



## sponge_bob

pasadia said:


> That's the whole story with our CNAIR and their lack of expertise and professionalism.


https://www.ft.com/content/9d312dce-632f-11e7-8814-0ac7eb84e5f1



> “The main causes for the slow development of transportation infrastructure are political interference and the lack of professional capacity in managing these large projects,” says Catalin Drula, an MP who was transport adviser to former Prime Minister Dacian Ciolos.
> 
> “Large infrastructure projects, such as the vital motorways that should cross the Carpathians, have a long development cycle, while politicians are looking for short-term political gain,” Mr Drula says.
> 
> He adds: *“The result of years of constantly switching priorities, nepotism and corruption is that there is a shortage of mature projects in the pipeline and whatever is there is of poor quality*. Competent project managers have been pushed out of the system. The inevitable consequence is that projects are very slow to progress and construction contracts are often terminated with partial progress, and works are abandoned for years.”


Furthermore



> This is partly due to a lack of institutional capacity to spend the money, and partly due to policy choices. *Public investment fell as a share of GDP from about 6 per cent in 2012 to 3.4 per cent in 2016; it declined by 35 per cent year-on-year in the first seven months of 2017*, according to Ionut Dumitru, the chairman of Romania’s Fiscal Council (an independent budgetary authority established under the country’s Fiscal Responsibility Law).
> 
> “In order to accommodate tax cuts and increases in social spending while staying within fiscal restraints, governments have cut investment,” Mr Dumitru says.
> 
> *The EU allocated €9.5bn to Romania under the 2014-2020 Large Infrastructure Operational Programme*. Yet it has struggled to deploy this funding, partly thanks to several changes of government since the programme was launched.


That 2014-2020 Large Infrastructure Operational Programme is the one that Le Clerk seemingly believes does not exist and does not matter even if it did exist 

This is co funded to 2020 (actually 2023) at 85%. This is down from 100%+ paid prior to 2013 and the risk is fairly high that it might be less than that if the projects are being built during the 2021-2027 plan which is being seriously discussed in Brussels now. 

Furthermore transport cohesion will be a significantly lesser priority after 2020 across the EU and much transport cohesion will be about the electric car and the provision of a European charging grid....on existing roads. 



> In July 2017, transport minister Razvan Cuc promised that the government would invite bids for the construction of 800km of motorway by the end of the year.


I think we are already on the third NEW transport minister in Romania since July 2017 when that ridiculous statement was made. 

Nothing has changed since then in Romania save that things probably got worse.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Public investment has fallen because of a clear option of the government to increase social spending at the expense of capital spending, not necessarily because the government was not capable of spending money on investment. It was a clear policy option in order to support their political base, and clearly this trend will not change unless the existing coalition will be removed before due elections in 2020. *Investment spending is at its historic lowest in Romania*, and this is done on purpose, to support social spending, because what we have now is a socialist-populist government. That is why any discussions here about professionalism or Sci-fi projects is totally ridiculous. 

PS: Sponge, stop spinning what I said, because I never said Large Infrastructure Operational Programme never existed. We have been sliding too much into politics here, and into political statements. Maybe we should stick to facts only. The EU is also not helping either because it has been so weak so far in correcting extreme political behaviors in certain EU member states, that the infrastructure issues in Romania are frankly small issues for EU to care. And most probably the EU does not care either whether some EU members are interested in developing their infrastructure, though it should. On the other hand, the current RO government couldn't care less what the EU is asking for. Remember this is a government that threshed with the EU requirements for CVM and Schengen, simply throwing them on the window so aggressively that even if the EU now was serious about admitting Romania will not be possible.


----------



## rudiwien

Le Clerk said:


> Don t get hysteric. Let s take them one by one. Which exactly ones have been retendered and which not?!
> Your sole A7 Bacau BIG example was bankruptcy of the winning bidder. Simple as that .
> 
> 
> Dude, are you mad?! A8 ?! Have you got no clue?! A8 has never been tendered for works nor even for FS.



No, I am not mad; though madness is I guess a very subjective evaluation, anyhow :lol:
I didn't specify that I talk about construction tenders. And yes, A8 has had a tender for revising the feasibility study, see http://forum.peundemerg.ro/index.php?topic=251.msg162992#msg162992 (please excuse the poor quality of Google Translate)



> *Targu Mures - Sovata - Ditrău (~ 96.2 km)*
> 
> Estimated value of the review contract SF: 33,267,173.00 RON without VAT
> Value of awarding the SF review contract: 22,713,614.42 RON without VAT
> Funding source: The EU Cohesion Fund in the financial year 2021-2030 in co-financing with the state budget of Romania
> Date of signature of SF review contract: 20-May-2015
> Duration of the contract: 17 months from the date of award of the contract
> Designer: AECOM INGENIERIA SRL - CONSITRANS SRL - SEARCH CORPORATION SRL
> Consulting Engineer (Engineer): -
> *Project status: Terminated contract on 18.01.2018. The reason given by CNAIR is that this contract has been suspended for more than 12 months. More details can be found here. The new CNAIR leadership said that by the end of 2018 the tender for completing the technical documentation would be launched.
> *
> 
> *Ditrău - Târgu Neamţ (~ 87.6 km)*
> Funding source: The EU Cohesion Fund in the financial year 2021-2030 in co-financing with the state budget of Romania
> *Project Status: The "Feasibility Study Review for Dir. - Târgu Neamţ Highway" was canceled on 05.10.2015. The Master Plan of Transport foresees that this project will be implemented as a motorway, the training part (SF + PT) taking place in the years 2021-2022 and the execution in the years 2023-2026. Estimated costs amount to approximately € 1215.95 million excluding VAT. The new CNAIR leadership said that by the end of 2018 the tender for completing the technical documentation would be launched.
> *
> 
> 
> *Târgu Neamţ - Iaşi - Ungheni (~ 91.6 km)*
> _Stage of the project: The "Feasibility Study Review for Târgu Neamţ (Pascani) - Iaşi - Ungheni Motorway" was canceled on 06.07.2015. The Master Plan of Transport foresees that this project will be implemented as a motorway, the training part (SF + PT) being made in 2016 and the execution in the years 2017-2020. Estimated costs amount to approximately EUR 1069.70 million excluding VAT. The new CNAIR leadership said that by the end of 2018 the tender for completing the technical documentation would be launched.
> _


So, for one section, a contract was signed, but cancelled, for other two sections, the tender for the feasibility study itself was cancelled, before anything was awarded.

Thus your


Le Clerk said:


> Dude, are you mad?! A8 ?! Have you got no clue?! A8 has never been tendered for works nor even for FS.


is simply a wrong and inappropriate accusation; unless you consider the source of API to be "fake news".




Le Clerk said:


> A7 is now in procedure for FS+design tender. What construction are you talking about?!



As passadia pointed out, the one that was cancelled , which you also acknowledged (and then yes, the other examples that he pointed out as well, though yes, not all are on motorways..). For Bacau belt, the contract was signed on 1-April-2015 (yes, that was a sign, in retrospect), and it took 2 years to terminate the contract. If the company was bankrupt, one has to terminate the contract a bit earlier, right?


Regarding the rest of A7, the history isn't much better, e.g. let's take from http://forum.peundemerg.ro/index.php?topic=251.msg162991#msg162991



> *Ploiesti - Buzau (65 km - Estimated length)*
> On 24.11.2016 the tender for "Elaboration of Feasibility Study and Technical Project for High Speed ​​Road Ploiesti - Buzau" was launched. On 06.07.2017 the offers were opened, with 9 offers submitted . Currently, the tendering procedure is in the financial evaluation stage of the tenders. On 25.07.2018 the evaluation of the offers was concluded, the winner not yet announced.


So, almost 21 months, and no winner for the feasibility study has been announced. If that is any indication on how the tendering for the actual construction will advance, I see no reason for any optimistic views..




Le Clerk said:


> On A0 we have builders selected, but they have been contested, and now this is in procedure. It s a legal right. Don t get so hysteric about this either. Same on A12.
> 
> 
> Dude, you have a big bubble of soap in your mind. It is the firgging law that this is all going through. It is a legal right in any country for such appeals, and believe me there is something professional builders call STRATEGIC LITIGATION. They will appeal just because they can in most cases, appeals which take in some cases years ro get through. And it d be nice to cancel this right as you may suggest but it is not possible even under EU law.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had any idea what the geological surveys for A1 Pitesti-Sibiu meant?! Or the environmental approvals to save bears and every piece of animal that goes thorugh?! That is impossible to get around and they take years to get though. It is exactly these requirements the government wants to by pass with the concession procedures for A3 and A8. Which is a mistake but one reason for going for concession is to avoid such geological and environmental obligations that will take years, even more than construction itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of it is rant, true. You are right Romanian politicians in power curently are a bunch of idiots but let s not go at least here berserk and keep it with the facts.



I don't see where I got beserk, and where I went off the facts. None of the projects you have mentioned has currently any construction work ongoing. All of them are years away from being usable.


Le Clerk, also other countries DO have *mountains*. Other countries DO build *ecoducts*. Other countries DO have legislation in regards to (public) procurement, legislation regarding environmental protection. 


But, other countries *prepare* before they tender. Other countries might spend a lot of time in this preparation, maybe ~5 years to get everything approved, but then when that is done, tendering is very fast (because it is very clear *what* needs to be built!), evaluation is normally properly done and transparent, and there might be the odd appeal, but this doesn't delay the project by as much as it does in Romania.

To take the example of Austria - once you have done what you mostly do in Romania, i.e. draw a line on a map and get mostly political consensus on that it is going to be built, the motorway agency actually spends time to prepare the project. Until everything is legally approved (which means often going to supreme courts), it will take a fair bit of time. But then at the end of this, you have a project that is solid. Then the tendering has normally a timeline of a couple of months, awarding winners the same, and there are very few objections possible. Meaning, once you have the building permits (issued *before* you start tendering), in <6 months, you will see machines in the field. And if it is a normal terrain in Austria, you will have 2-3 years later the motorway opened. If it is a tough terrain with several kms of tunnel, it might take ~5 years (e.g., they built the second tube of Gleinalmtunnel, 8.3 km long, in <4 years)


In Romania, once you have the feasibility study done, it takes a very long time to award the tender, and then only after construction is maybe already long started, many of the permits are issued (for relocation, expropriations, ...). Thus, almost no project gets finished on time, almost no project gets finished in the intended funding cycle, and in general, there is absolutely no reliability in any dates issued by any of the authorities. All that why there is nothing special about the projects that you implement in Romania, there are as said plenty of other countries that DO build... So, there *IS* something odd about how things are handled in Romania, there's no way to deny that.. But you can keep on trying...


And as a disclaimer - no, I am not from Romania; but I have close connections to there, and thus have been following the infrastructure "development" very closely in the last 5-6 years. I admit that I was also very enthusiastic about new announcement in the first couple of months/years of following, but well, at some point, you have to wake up, unfortunately, and realise that any press statement of CNAIR isn't worth the bits & bytes used to transmit it :-(





Le Clerk said:


> A lot of FS problems there, FS which is delivered by consultants. Same on Pitesti-Sibiu, geological and environmental issues, resulted from FS studies. Is that right?
> 
> PS: I don't even want to think of what issues will be on Comarnic-Brasov or A8 mountain section !


This is the major issue, Romania doesn't prepare the projects in enough detail, otherwise there wouldn't be unexpected issues on almost every new section being built... Projects are also delivered in Austria by consultants (together with ASFINAG), so that is not the issue per se. But if you on the one hand don't dedicate enough funds for sample drilling etc, and you don't exercise any quality control on what you get delivered.. Then this will fail, regardless of whether it was a consultant, in-house, or the builder..


----------



## roaddor

Le Clerk said:


> ^^
> I do not know what was effectively performed or how.
> 
> https://www.mtitc.government.bg/en/...uipment-exploration-and-dredging-danube-river


Try to navigate with a barge along the river and you will see whether there are any shortcomings. The article you quote is old, an year ago. By the way, the fairway is common to both countries.

Since we are in the highways thread, I will just say that until Romania (and Bulgaria) did not also start building new roads with minimum state participation, whatever efforts to be done, there will be no sufficient motorways or expressways. In other words, if the users do not contribute on a pay-as-you-go principle, the development will be extremely slow.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Maybe we should stick to facts only.


Here is a fact. The EU is strongly considering lowering co financing through its 'cohesion/regional/social arms *to 70% from the Current 85%* from 2021. 

It may be that the Ten-T core routes are funded at 85% as this comes from a different budget.... but I doubt that too somehow. 

So a Sibiu-Pitesti motorway _*which would have cost Romania nothing if built by 2016 (or so) will probably cost €900m .....30% of €3bn*_. And that is only 1 of the mountain motorways that are so desperately needed.


----------



## Le Clerk

Dude, you said a lot of BS, about construction on A8, now you say you talked about FS, and you bring up some cancelled FSs ..... and you continue with rivers of rant. I will stop here because I do not have your time to waste.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Here is a fact. The EU is strongly considering lowering co financing through its 'cohesion/regional/social arms *to 70% from the Current 85%* from 2021.
> 
> It may be that the Ten-T core routes are funded at 85% as this comes from a different budget.... but I doubt that too somehow.
> 
> So a Sibiu-Pitesti motorway _*which would have cost Romania nothing if built by 2016 (or so) will probably cost €900m .....30% of €3bn*_. And that is only 1 of the mountain motorways that are so desperately needed.


This is not the first time I see you here about these risks, though they are yet to be confirmed. Still, do you think the current Romanian government CARES? No. They do not care. Remember, it's the same government that threw Schengen and CVM out of the window into Brussels' face. They won't care if the EU will lower aid to Romania, but in fact will help them spin it against Brussels for internal politics purpose. Job well done !


----------



## sponge_bob

The post 2020 reduction in EU co financing from 85% to 70% is most likely rather than merely possible. Ironically the final details will be confirmed at an EU Summit in Sibiu, next May. I assume the choice of Sibiu is a bad Romanian joke of some sort.


----------



## Le Clerk

To understand the extent of the fu** the current gov gives about Brussels, you have to know, if you don t, that they cut the funding agreed for the organisation of the summit. On purpose ! To provoke Brussels into fueling their anti EU rethoric. So should they care about funds cut? No ! All Romanians will suffer. Not the government or politicians. Fact which will fuel their anti Brussel rethoric. 

"Look. Those basterds cut funds for Romanians. We were right to cut funds for the summit". 

PS: these are the same individual who will run the EU Presidency next year. Expect a purposeful mess.


----------



## and802

*rudiwien, sponge_bob,*

you might bring a lot of facts, but the co-arguments coming from Le Clerk will be always the same:

- indolent Romanian politicians
- hilly/mountainous country
- EU burocracy

I see it a little bit different. each emerging market country (PL, HU, RO, BU) must have a plan. the plan which shows how road infrastructure will look like with 5 years, then 10 years, then 20 years. this is a part of more global planning for each country.

so Hungarians, Poles know which roads will link which regions when (of course with some deviations: in Poland mainly due to winter months and reputability of road developer)

in Romania ?
no plan, or to be precise there is a plan, which is constantly ruined, changed, aborted. this is nothing more than a chaos. this is not a plan. a accountable person for a plan delivery is changed every 11 months (minister of transportation). 

now, I would not mind whether this plan would include for example "100 kms of motorway a year only due to hilly terrain", but I would like to see this plan with hard deliverables linked to the fixed timeline. but deliverables linked to fixed timeline ? not in Romania, my dear *Le Clerk*. 

so no plan, no person who manages the situation. no doubts Romania has not warmed up yet. (11 years in EU !!!)


so because there is no a reliable plan, we can only base on historical data
and this is the best think we can do here.

I summed up all motorways built since 2007. it is around 500 km (2007 - 261 km, now 780 km). so Romanian momentum ~ 47 km per year (500 km within 11 years). wiki source only.

a country as Romania needs at least 3500 km of motorway backbone. still ~2700 km to do.
so we need around 57 years to complete it (!).

this figure looks crazy, but I would not be surprised this is how guys from Brussels will measure Romania abilities soon.


----------



## sponge_bob

and802 said:


> *rudiwien, sponge_bob,*
> I see it a little bit different. each emerging market country (PL, HU, RO, BU) must have a plan. the plan which shows how road infrastructure will look like with 5 years, then 10 years, then 20 years. this is a part of more global planning for each country.


Every EU country has to have an 'Operational Plan' to spend EU structural funds and that is a 7 year plan to match the EU 7 year budget cycle. 

New members have to adopt this 7 year planning upon membership, irrespective of what they did before. The EU actually encouraged countries to team up to prepare plans around 2013 for the current cycle. The only new member who had not done this process before was Croatia. 



> in Romania ?
> no plan, or to be precise there is a plan, which is constantly ruined, changed, aborted. this is nothing more than a chaos. this is not a plan. a accountable person for a plan delivery is changed every 11 months (minister of transportation).


Ministers of transport don't even last 11 months, i think it is less than 9 on average. Romania had no plan when the cycle started in 2014 and after publishing something under severe pressure from Brussels in 2015 it took until 2016 to finalise it.  

Countries like Bulgaria and Hungary agreed theirs in early 2014, and of course Poland. Even Greece agreed something by 2014. 



> now, I would not mind whether this plan would include for example "100 kms of motorway a year only due to hilly terrain", but I would like to see this plan with hard deliverables linked to the fixed timeline.


Having agreed the plan in 2016 Romania has done all it can not to implement the plan, pretend there is no plan or pretend there is another plan apart from 'the plan'. The situation is unique in the developed world. 



> a country as Romania needs at least 3500 km of motorway backbone. still ~2700 km to do.
> so we need around 57 years to complete it (!).
> 
> this figure looks crazy, but I would not be surprised this is how guys from Brussels will measure Romania abilities soon.


I agree on the 3500 figure, I would estimate that Romania is finishing around 30km a year in the past 5 years, average, and that it will take over 100 years at that rate. 

I would also estimate that if you _add every km in every 'announcement' made by Le Clerk in this thread together_, head to tail, Romania would have a motorway built all the way to the fcuking moon by 2022.


----------



## marty11

sponge_bob said:


> https://www.ft.com/content/9d312dce-632f-11e7-8814-0ac7eb84e5f1
> 
> ...says Catalin Drula, an MP who was transport adviser to former Prime Minister Dacian Ciolos.


Hopefully this guy will become the new Minister of Transportation, after 2020 (he is one of the API founders too). Until then, we could as well just lock this thread...


----------



## and802

sponge_bob said:


> ...Having agreed the plan in 2016 Romania has done all it can not to implement the plan, pretend there is no plan or pretend there is another plan apart from 'the plan'. The situation is unique in the developed world.


complete chaos.

*Dear Le Clerk*

*RELIABILITY*. this is only one word business representatives admires/recognises. no matter if you are rich or poor.
reliability is built on history achievements plus reliable plans for future. 
guess how big business sees road infrastructure future ?




sponge_bob said:


> ...I would also estimate that if you _add every km in every 'announcement' made by Le Clerk in this thread together_, head to tail, Romania would have a motorway built all the way to the fcuking moon by 2022.


hahahahahahahaha !

you just made my day


----------



## sponge_bob

and802 said:


> *RELIABILITY*. this is only one word business representatives admires/recognises. no matter if you are rich or poor.


As this is a discussion forum it would be nice if the information on progress (or LACK of progress) were reliable too. Sadly the reliable posters in here (most of them) are often drowned in a sea of uncritical cack.  10 years ago almost to the day _the then idiot_ in transport said this. 

https://stirileprotv.ro/stiri/eveni...eran-de-la-bascov-orban-a-taiat-panglica.html



> the feasibility study for the Pitesti-Sibiu section is ready, but the *works will start in just over a year.*


He won't be half right even 10 years later. And he was followed by another 10+ cretins in the same job since.


----------



## aubergine72

Bucharest doesn't even have a proper bypass.


----------



## rudiwien

and802 said:


> *rudiwien, sponge_bob,*
> 
> you might bring a lot of facts, but the co-arguments coming from Le Clerk will be always the same:



You're right, my bad for feeding the troll, should have known better :bash:



sponge_bob said:


> I would also estimate that if you _add every km in every 'announcement' made by Le Clerk in this thread together_, head to tail, Romania would have a motorway built all the way to the fcuking moon by 2022.



:cheers:


----------



## sponge_bob

rudiwien said:


> You're right, my bad


Next Time watch Tommy Tiernans 'Useless Information' routine instead.


----------



## rudiwien

Two videos from A10 Sebes - Turda, Lot 1, approx here: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/46.0358/23.5995











(source: Ziarul Unirea)


----------



## sponge_bob

There is a great free website called the Sentinel Hub where ESA Sentinel imagery is available daily (cloud cover depending). 

You go go to the northern end of the A3 NW of Cluj where a motorway is allegedly under construction.

The most recent good imagery, from the 10th of August, shows no motorway under construction at all, how simple is that?? 

https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/senti...18-08-10&atmFilter=&showDates=false&showImage

If you do find a motorway under construction it looks like this instead. 

https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/senti...5-01-01|2018-07-25&atmFilter=&showDates=false

Everything else...is bullshit.


----------



## sponge_bob

Also note you can get imagery on planet.com (you need to register which is free)


----------



## marty11

*(Romanian) Bear hit by a truck on A1 (near Saliste)* 

I wonder if it happened in that area where a tunnel was supposed to be built.


----------



## marty11

^^

*Another one.* 2 dead bears in 3 days on A1 between Orastie and Sibiu. They should build some ecoducts or something.


----------



## and802

aren't fances along roads secure them from entering ?


----------



## rudiwien

I am waiting for a government statement that these bears are "fake news" or "illegal immigrants", because they have questioned the need for things like ecoducts or tunnels on Romanian motorways to allow migration of large mammals (like they say currently on Lugoj-Deva, lot 2, where they claim that no large mammals live there...)


In general there are fences (but I am not sure if everywhere), and also in the article it is claimed they didn't find any spot where they could have entered, but maintenance of motorways and associated infrastructure isn't a strong point of the Romanian road authorities, so I wouldn't be surprised if there are some portions where the fence is damaged..


----------



## marty11

They say that the second bear got hit some 7 km down the road from the first incident. Probably he was searching for his missing relative. Hopefully other bears won't find out that their kind were killed by humans. Because we could then see a #rezist bear movement in the forest and possibly a full scale bear protest on A1 with banners reading stuff like 'You motherfukkers go ahead and build those damn ecoducts' and 'Muie PSD'. :troll:


----------



## marty11

*A10 Lot 1*






*A3 Bucharest (Petricani St - Popasului St)
*





*A3 Campia Turzii - Ludus 
*





*A3 Gilau Bridge
*


----------



## rudiwien

A video from A1 Lugoj-Deva Lot 4 (Ilia to almost Deva, most specifically Beja, where they are working on that crazy route on the slope of the hill..), taken from the car; credits to rocklee/API


----------



## marty11

^^



> crazy route on the slope of the hill


It's starting to take shape already. Here are some cool pics taken by *rocklee* (API forum). They started building the wall on the side of the national road. Not sure what technical solution will be implemented on the other side, facing the hill, whether they will build a second wall or something else.























































Behind the wall...










http://forum.peundemerg.ro/index.php?topic=2.42510


----------



## HarlingenHardest

Actual situation of the bridge over the Someșul Mic between Gilău and Nădășelu:



















It seems that 25 september they planned a gathering. Approximately one month left, and the missing link between junction Nădășelu/Cluj Napoca-Nordvest and junction Gilău/ Cluj Napoca-Vest will be history.

More information, more pics: http://www.economica.net/se-deschide-cea-mai-frumoasa-autostrada-prereceptia-nodului-gilau-stabilita-saptamana-viitoare_157975.html


----------



## rudiwien

^^

And the video of the bridge, source API (same as the pics above)






Further down the A3, in Bucharest, a video made by ASCORO:






And finally, one video from A10/A1 interchange, works have finally started also there (source: ziarul unirea):





It is a very complex interchange, likely a way too complex one (with the railroad adding more to tath) (https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/45.9770/23.5536):


They could probably have limited the ways that the Sebes Nord node is reachable from A10 (such as maybe in some relations you have to use Sebes Vest, which is really super close, then there is also Sebes East, a half-node..), after all, it is a city of ~27,000 inhabitants; only justification for the interchange is maybe the industry (timber especially), but still..
I think this is a great example (similar to A10 / A3 interchange @ Turda) illustrating the lack of coherence in the motorway planning, if one would have considered the configuration of A10 and nodes around Sebes properly at the time A1 was built, would have likely been way easier..


----------



## marty11

^^

I don't think that A10 was even on the cards when A1 near Sebes was built. 

Sebes has lots of industry, it's one of the places in Romania with zero unemployment. Mercedes has two production facilities there.


----------



## pasadia

A10 was on the card when A1 was build (2011-2013). It wasn't in the cards in preparation phase of A1 ( previous of 2008), and maybe that's a big problem - we make a plan and don't want to adjust later (see what is happening with " bear tunnels" near Holdea, or the fact that A3 on Comarnic - Brasov is still as imagine in 2002 FS - without tunnels and destroying all of Prahova valley).


----------



## MichiH

HarlingenHardest said:


> It seems that 25 september they planned a gathering. Approximately one month left, and the missing link between junction Nădășelu/Cluj Napoca-Nordvest and junction Gilău/ Cluj Napoca-Vest will be history.
> 
> More information, more pics: http://www.economica.net/se-deschid...ilau-stabilita-saptamana-viitoare_157975.html


What does


> Sursele Asociaţiei Pro Infrastructură indică data de 25 septembrie pentru efectuarea recepţiei.


 exactly mean?

Opening ceremony or inspection?


----------



## rudiwien

^^

reception / hand-over from the constructor to the beneficiary


----------



## pasadia

Usually the date of the final inspection is also the date of the inauguration. We don't have former opening ceremony, it's way too embarrassing to have something like this. So the actual opening is done basically by workers who removed the last New Jersey parapets and let traffic pass. 

But, on the same note, as there is no ceremony there is also no assurance that actual opening will take place.


----------



## rudiwien

marty11 said:


> ^^
> 
> I don't think that A10 was even on the cards when A1 near Sebes was built.


That is exactly what I am criticising.. A motorway (expressway as it once, right?) that replaces DN1 should be on the radar *always*. And that doesn't mean that you need to have the fully designed route ready, but you should plan the interchange. And it can't be of no surprise to anyone that this is a very likely candidate for an interchange, when it was already before one of the busiest intersections (DN1 & DN7).


And the issue is not only with motorway-motorway interchanges, there is also no coordination and planning of works on national roads and motorways e.g. 
- rehabilitation of DN76 near Soimus briefly before the whole hill is dug away; not considering using part of the DN76 alignment for the motorway and building a new, smaller DN76, ...),
- Having the double.trumpet interchange in Turda on A3 to DN1, which was useful for a few years, but now with A10 is totally pointless..


Or also railway and motorway construction.. look at A10 near Alba north, you have a newly rebuilt railroad, while that was done, you could very easily drill the bridge abutments for A10.. Yes, they were not done at exactly the same time, but that is it once more - very bad planning, no cooperation / coordination between rail & road authorities...



marty11 said:


> ^^
> Sebes has lots of industry, it's one of the places in Romania with zero unemployment. Mercedes has two production facilities there.



And almost all of that is in the west end of the city. Really close to Sebes vest interchange, so no immediate need to connect A10 to Sebes Nord as well.. Just saying, this interchange seems really over-designed...




pasadia said:


> A10 was on the card when A1 was build (2011-2013). It wasn't in the cards in preparation phase of A1 ( previous of 2008), and maybe that's a big problem - we make a plan and don't want to adjust later (see what is happening with " bear tunnels" near Holdea, or the fact that A3 on Comarnic - Brasov is still as imagine in 2002 FS - without tunnels and destroying all of Prahova valley).



Or sticking with the designs for the A3 that Bechtel was supposed to build, like the double-trumpet in Chetani/Ludus (https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/46.4649/24.0516), likely a total waste of money..


----------



## MichiH

rudiwien said:


> And almost all of that is in the west end of the city. Really close to Sebes vest interchange, so no immediate need to connect A10 to Sebes Nord as well.


Well, the big company, Kronospan (timber industry) is directly at Sebes-North i/c. STA is closer to Sebes-West i/c and it's not a detour even when coming from the east, Sibiu (it takes as long as leaving A1 at Sebes-North).


----------



## rudiwien

Video & photos Lugoj-Deva Lot 4, from Soimus to Mintia, ziarul unirea:























And some more, from alexandruduma / API:

 

 

 



And also the video from alexandruduma:





Still quite some work to do on that hill.. Supposedly from next Monday on, they will connect the new to the old motorway piece, for which they need to demolish a bit from the current exit at the end, thus, they will block traffic from that segment, and all vehicles will have to go through Deva again for some time..


----------



## sponge_bob

rudiwien said:


> Video & photos Lugoj-Deva Lot 4, from
> Still quite some work to do on that hill.


That 'hill' looks like an avalanche waiting to happen. Well crumbly.


----------



## Le Clerk

Did anyone mention here A7 design tender is finally completed with contractors on all sections?


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Did anyone mention here A7 design tender is finally completed with contractors on all sections?


Are you saying that all of the A7 is now under construction with men onsite...because it sure looks like you said that and I call bollox on it.


----------



## AlexAllex

^ DESIGN tender. Not construction.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> Did anyone mention here A7 design tender is finally completed with contractors on all sections?


What do you mean with ‘all sections’, is that the design of the full length of the A7, from Ploiești until Bacău, divided by lots?


----------



## Le Clerk

Of course design is not construction. Not for all people but for some it is not. Anyways, at least A7 is now going into a direction.


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> Le Clerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone mention here A7 design tender is finally completed with contractors on all sections?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean with ‘all sections’, is that the design of the full length of the A7, from Ploiești until Bacău, divided by lots?
Click to expand...

Ploiesti-Pascani motorway (330 km) is divided in 4 lots. All have now design contractors.


----------



## marty11

*A3 Gilău-Nădăşelu (9.5km) is set to open at the end of this month.* 

Videos of Gilău bridge (alexandru duma & ziarul unirea):


----------



## HarlingenHardest

I think that it will be a big relief for Cluj-Napoca. The difference between DN1F/DN1J is almost 20 km if you compare it with this new A3 section.


----------



## marty11

Here's a video of *A3 Ungheni - Ogra* by DRDP Brasov. Apparently, the plan is to have another 13.7 km of A3 in Transylvania open to traffic by the end of this year: Ungheni – Ogra (10,1 km) and Ogra – Iernut (3,6 km).

Bonus: A bear waiting patiently to cross the DN2D national road, another video by DRDP Brasov.


----------



## rudiwien

Wait, there are bears in Romania? Even living close to the road?
No way, you have to tell that to the minister


----------



## marty11

*A1 "Bats' Hill"*






Source: Ziarul Unirea



rudiwien said:


> Wait, there are bears in Romania? Even living close to the road?
> No way, you have to tell that to the minister.


Speaking of bears and their habitat, here's another cool video by Ziarul Unirea..


----------



## marty11

*A3 Campia Turzii - Targu Mures Airport*. The 3 Bridges over the Mures River (Credit: *toneo* @ https://forum.peundemerg.ro/)

*#1
*



























*#2 
*


















*#3*


----------



## HarlingenHardest

*Gilău-Nădăşelu*

Opening for traffic will be probably on friday. 

https://ziuadecj.realitatea.net/eveniment/final-de-saptamana-cu-trafic-auto-pe-autostrada-muzeu-de-langa-cluj-noi-imagini-de-la-gilau--178192.html


----------



## marty11

^^
















Credit: Alexandru Duma.


----------



## HarlingenHardest

Note the Autostrada Trans Europeana (TEM) on the signs direction Turda. Something new?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think the Pro Infrastructura Assocation should use more interesting thumbnails for their videos.


----------



## marty11

*A3 Bucharest Popasului St. - Petricani St.*






A3 Campia Turzii - Tg. Mures Airport






Credit: Eurocopter @ API.


----------



## marty11

And a few from A10 (L1 & L2). AlinC (Ziarul Unirea) is filming these lots (pieces of) pretty much every single day, but it looks like it's been a month already since I last posted some here.


----------



## pasadia

It seems that today will get traffic on 9 new kilometers of highway on A3 between Gilau and Nadaselu, west of Cluj-Napoca.










The bridge, right after Gilau I/C, was started by Bechtel prior to 2013 (when their contract was terminated). Works started again only late last year and they are just finished. The segment on north, towards Nadaselu I/C was constructed between 2014 and 2017.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> I like the name: "Autostrada Ford" :lol:


It is a journalistic meme. It should be FORD-DACIA motorway more exactly. 

*BTW: Renault announced today it aims an increase production of Dacia cars by 300 k cars/year to 1 mill cars/year, and most probably Dacia plant in Pitesti will take over that, which means doubling of production and a new EUR 1 billion plant. * Pitesti-Sibiu motorway will be badly needed.


----------



## adymartianul

No, it won't. They'll expand it to 400-450k per year.


----------



## Le Clerk

300 k/year more means almost doubling it. If moved to Mioveni. We dont know the final decision yet, true.


----------



## adymartianul

But we know what they want to do. They want to expand it to 400.000-450.000 per year.

https://www.zf.ro/auto/oficial-rena...e-uzina-depinde-de-guvernul-romaniei-17542614


----------



## marty11

*A1 Lugoj - Deva L3 @ Holdea 
*





Source: Asociația Construim România.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So lot 3 is under construction, I looked on Google Earth and it appears that only the westernmost section near the exit to DN68A at Coșevița needs to be built for the entire lot to be open to traffic.

What is the current status of the Margina - Coșevița section? Open Street Map shows it as not under construction.


----------



## marty11

ChrisZwolle said:


> So lot 3 is under construction, I looked on Google Earth and it appears that only the westernmost section near the exit to DN68A at Coșevița needs to be built for the entire lot to be open to traffic.


Ok, so basically this is what happened: the temporary exit @ Holdea (the roundabout and its link to the motorway), as well as one of the ecoducts, were not originally part of the contract. The necessity to build those arose later. So there was this agreement between the ministry and the contractor: "Build them and we'll pay!" (law allows for an increase of the sum in the contract up to an additional 20%, for specific, unexpected costs). When the PSD guys came to power, they were like: "Why the hell did you build that, it's not in the contract, we won't pay". So there was this dispute btw. Comsa and the road company lasting for many months (during which time works were pretty much halted).

In the end, the solution was this: to have the exit @ Holdea and the ecoduct tendered separately, and pray to God that Comsa will be the sole participant.  So there was this tender a few months ago that got cancelled for some reason, and another one just recently, with Comsa the sole participant. Hopefully the contract will be signed soon.



> What is the current status of the Margina - Coșevița section? Open Street Map shows it as not under construction.


This section was originally part of Lot 2, but it was removed from that contract as the necessity arose to build a 2-3km long tunnel just before the exit at Holdea. Apparently, this part should be tendered soon, but no one knows for sure: the road company has changed up its mind several times as to whether this tunnel (actually, I think there are 2 tunnels - a shorter one and a longer one) is really necessary or not.


----------



## sponge_bob

are these real tunnels or bat bridges and ecoducts ????


----------



## marty11

Real tunnels. Ok, so I found this:










There were initially supposed to be 3 tunnels, then they figured it would make more sense to merge two of the tunnels (2 & 3) into one big tunnel. I'm not sure what's the current status of this project right now, though.


----------



## Uppsala

marty11 said:


> *A1 Lugoj - Deva L3 @ Holdea
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Asociația Construim România.



So this means that there is a motoway all the way from H-border to Sibiu? So there is only one gap left before there's a motorway from H-border to Bucharest? And thats between Sibiu and Piteşti?

Am I right in this?


----------



## MichiH

^^ There is still a almost 60km gap b/n H border and Sibiu. The western and the eastern segment each about 20km might be opened in 2019. The segment in-between is the one with the two tunnels to be tendered. And there's another longer gap b/n Sibiu und Pitesti.


----------



## svt11

You build Lugoj-Deva almost 10 yeqrs???


----------



## marty11

Uppsala said:


> So this means that there is a motoway all the way from H-border to Sibiu? So there is only one gap left before there's a motorway from H-border to Bucharest? And thats between Sibiu and Piteşti?
> 
> Am I right in this?


Sibiu - Pitesti and Margina - Holdea (in red).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A lot of work is remaining near Şoimuş as well (lot 4).


----------



## marty11

*A1 Lugoj - Deva L4
*





Source: Asociația Construim România.


----------



## marty11

*A10 L1* - they're almost done placing the beams @ bridge over the Mures River.






Credit: AlinC (Ziarul Unirea)


----------



## marty11

^^










Credit: gdo (forum.peundemerg.ro


----------



## marty11

^^
Last one...


----------



## BG_AT

Hello everybody !

Cann tell me anybody the actual situation about the highway building from Lugoj - Deva?

What about the still 2 remaning LOT?

When will they be opened?
What do you expect? How is the construction going on?

What about the tunnel that makes problem after Holdea?
I think it is still not started to construct/build or?
What is happening there at the moment?


----------



## MichiH

^^ It was discussed a few days ago. Please check the last pages...


----------



## pasadia

Well, there are 3 different situation:

- for Surplacu de Bracau - Bors segment, construction started in Bechtel era (before 2013). Works were abandoned, contract sign with Corsan, once again we had a big problem with their bankruptcy. Now, after a long bidding process, we are coming close to new contracts. First one was signed a few days ago for a short 5km segment between border and national road 19, north of Oradea. 2 more contracts are to be signed.

- Meses tunnel (segment between Poarta Salajului and Aghires) had a contract for FS (in first Bechtel version there wasn't a tunnel adopted as technical solution). Unfortunately this contract seems to never end, probably because of our fear for tunnels... 

- the other segments are rumors that will be auctioned next year.

Potentially, if everything goes right, there will be a complete highway between Cluj and border by 2023/2025 except for Meses tunnel.


----------



## rudiwien

A3 in Bucharest finally opened in the evening: https://monitorizari.hotnews.ro/sti...na-giratoriu-gherghitei-semafor-petricani.htm


----------



## rudiwien

More landslides appeared on the A1 near the hill in Soimus (close to Deva). Pictures credit to rocklee / API (http://forum.peundemerg.ro/index.php?topic=2.msg225922#msg225922)


----------



## Le Clerk

rudiwien said:


> A3 in Bucharest finally opened in the evening: https://monitorizari.hotnews.ro/sti...na-giratoriu-gherghitei-semafor-petricani.htm


^^

Just before opening.


----------



## marty11

^^


----------



## [atomic]

rudiwien said:


> More landslides appeared on the A1 near the hill in Soimus (close to Deva). Pictures credit to rocklee / API (http://forum.peundemerg.ro/index.php?topic=2.msg225922#msg225922)


It almost feels like they want to remove the Mountain but could not get a permit, so they just let it slide. :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A3 Ploiești - Brașov*

A3 Ploiești - Brașov:

*Five bidders for Ploiesti-Brasov PPP highway project*

Five investors submitted offers for entering the public-private partnership (PPP) agreement for building the Ploiesti-Brasov motorway by December 17, Adevarul daily informed.

(...)

Pro Infrastructura NGO quoted by Digi24.ro claims that the project is nothing more than “a bad joke paid from public funds”. The state body that handles it, namely the state forecasting body CNP (Comisia Nationala de Prognoza) has no capacity in this regard. No preliminary study of the route has been carried and the negotiations will lack transparency with the contractor holding no responsibility on the outcome, Pro Infrastructura claims.​
>> https://www.romania-insider.com/five-bidders-ploiesti-brasov-highway/

Comments?


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> Comments?


Is this the third or the fourth attempt to build this section of road as a PPP???


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The fifth time? By my count they attempted it in 2005, 2010, 2015 and 2018. And now the fifth time?


----------



## Ices77

Will this section thus have a priority in construction against almost paralell A1 Pitesti - Sibiu?

Anyway I wish Romanians good luck with construction of this really mountaineus motorway.


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> The fifth time? By my count they attempted it in 2005, 2010, 2015 and 2018. And now the fifth time?


surely 2018 is one attempt?


----------



## MichiH

Ices77 said:


> Will this section thus have a priority in construction against almost paralell A1 Pitesti - Sibiu?


It's not parallel at all.


----------



## Ices77

MichiH said:


> It's not parallel at all.


I didn' t write it is parallel.


----------



## MichiH

^^ why did you write "parallel"? Did you mean "simultaneous"?


----------



## Ices77

Well, I dont think strict pouncing of the word is the point. There are two sections of I think the most mountaineous future motorway terrain sections in Romania to be constructed. My question was, which one has the priority at the moment.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Sorry, my bad. I didn't read Chris' post correct. I thought it was about Pitesti - Craiova for any reason.... :wallbash:

I think A1 mountain section has higher priority than A3.

btw: Any news about Sibiu - Fagaras FS? Wasn't it expected to be done by the end of 2018?


----------



## rudiwien

Yes, A1 **would** have higher priority, but that game has been played once already, and might reappear here again: all of a sudden, A1 Sibiu-Pitesti was "too expensive" (even if a priority corridor in TEN, with 85% funding..), let's rather route all traffic through Brasov (so, Sibiu - Brasov - Bucharest, and also Bucharest, Brasov - Bacau, which is total nonsense..), with the idea to ensure enough traffic for Ploiesti-Brasov.. 


The tender for the PPP lacks any description - almost nothing is required, basically everything can be negotiated, also details like traffic studies have not been provided (if they actually exist)...
I can only hope that this attempt will fail again, it could otherwise turn into a total nightmare for Romania..

API's position here, you can use the translation feature: https://www.facebook.com/proinfrastructura/posts/1140381099469229?__xts__[0]=68.ARBnZTrlmO5JckWxkBejCM0dOWdds4PXbe1VtJETifd2lnjr6vR_FBnPSiSNen3mVYTAhyNfze6ZydnNXWkJWzWHgCsV6RNBAcR000qwvcl2lDi6jOPk3-MbKeiR9_pqDzxGMIgXo6v6KraAn6aN9y-1RZzCTT-u609N0EA1ZdP2iKIpt_vZ4VKuP0CR_2UTd1_7pJAvoX5IjHMaV43O_zxVgADLaxXhAGp8iebOdvRubPSsEihQd3vWnxA2hfjv2ALIx0OD1LCrhBOTVkU8fqNraq3Towe1r51Wwut3xoggrG6CS0kTF0iFOsZSRmAOptMWBrNxGK6Uf6XUqSs2hdl31g&__tn__=-R


----------



## sponge_bob

rudiwien said:


> Yes, A1 **would** have higher priority, but that game has been played once already, and might reappear here again: all of a sudden, A1 Sibiu-Pitesti was "too expensive" (even if a priority corridor in TEN, with 85% funding..), let's rather route all traffic through Brasov


But there are still serious mountains ahead if you go Brasov-Sibiu or Brasov - Cluj .....even if you do build a road to Brasov from Bucharest. 

And there is no guarantee of 85% funding after 2020. It could even be as low as 65%. This so called PPP has no EU funding that I am aware of.



Ices77 said:


> Well, I dont think strict pouncing of the word is the point. There are two sections of I think the most mountaineous future motorway terrain sections in Romania to be constructed. My question was, which one has the priority at the moment.


That's the great thing about Romania. There are at least 3 proposals to build a major trans Carpathian Motorway in future, endless talk and promises, and not one of them has started despite all the talk. All three will have to be built...some time.


----------



## and802

ChrisZwolle said:


> A3 Ploiești - Brașov:
> 
> *Five bidders for Ploiesti-Brasov PPP highway project*
> 
> Five investors submitted offers for entering the public-private partnership (PPP) agreement for building the Ploiesti-Brasov motorway by December 17, Adevarul daily informed.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Pro Infrastructura NGO quoted by Digi24.ro claims that the project is nothing more than “a bad joke paid from public funds”. The state body that handles it, namely the state forecasting body CNP (Comisia Nationala de Prognoza) has no capacity in this regard. No preliminary study of the route has been carried and the negotiations will lack transparency with the contractor holding no responsibility on the outcome, Pro Infrastructura claims.​
> >> https://www.romania-insider.com/five-bidders-ploiesti-brasov-highway/
> 
> Comments?


that could mean that one of a VIPs in Romania needs to meet his targets in his annual MBO (i.e. start a new PPP process for that section in 2018). once the process is launched that VIP would receive the agreed gratification.


----------



## rudiwien

sponge_bob said:


> But there are still serious mountains ahead if you go Brasov-Sibiu or Brasov - Cluj .....even if you do build a road to Brasov from Bucharest.
> 
> And there is no guarantee of 85% funding after 2020. It could even be as low as 65%. This so called PPP has no EU funding that I am aware of.



Yes, Brasov-Sibiu isn't totally flat, but it is definitely easier than Pitesti - Sibiu (not that it would be an adequate replacement for it). There is actually not really a need for Brasov-Cluj now, as you have the A10, so as long as you bind <whatever> with Sibiu, that gives a good connection from Cluj to Bucharest. Not from Targu Mures to Bucharest, but still, that's likely not that critical at this moment.


And yes, it is clear that there will be no EU money utilised for this PPP (even though if they'd built it w/o the PPP, they could draw on EU money!).


My point was rather - Romanian politicians have used super vague stupid fiction reasons before, to cancel or at least superficially delay Sibiu - Pitesti, citing e.g. enormous costs (that rather seemed artificially inflated). They cancelled tenders for updating the route studies, etc.. 

And at least at the time of the last PPP proposal for Ploiesti-Brasov, it was rater obvious that they don't want to build Sibiu-Pitesti, so that more traffic would be routed through Brasov, so that more people would need to use the concession road there, rather than the road that would be built by EU money.
And along the same line, the proposal was to build the motorway link Bucharest-Bacau via Brasov, which means twice crossing the mountains, instead of staying on the "correct" side of the mountains by going along the current DN2...

I would not be surprised if something like this happens again... But even if it doesn't, the PPP project is likely so ill-defined that it will be a big burden for Romania for a long time, IF it ever happens..


----------



## sponge_bob

rudiwien said:


> And yes, it is clear that there will be no EU money utilised for this PPP (even though if they'd built it w/o the PPP, they could draw on EU money!).


It is not that the EU would not finance some of a PPP project as it is unlikely that a purely commercial PPP would fly unless the road was dead flat and started off with ~30-40,000 paying vehicles a day...guaranteed.

In this case it is not flat and some public funds will clearly have to be invested, but then the EU would look very closely at all the numbers involved. It is the refusal to in any way involve the EU with any of the many iterations of this Brasov scheme that makes it look so dodgy. 

The other problem for Romania is that the _hard deadline_ for 85% funding is a road that is open and in service in _precisely 5 years time_. Thereafter funding conditions change (forever) and the EU will only pay c.70% . 

Regional and Cohesion funding must be mainly for "smarter europe" and "greener europe" shite from 2021 as well and no more than 1/3 of Romanias total allocation from those funds can possibly be spent on roads. That means that rail and broadband is fundable but roads much less so and not at 85% either. You could get 100% funding up to 2013 as VAT was included. 

Finally there is the N+3 change to N+2 after 2023. Projects can be delivered 3 years after a 7 year program ends right now, from then it becomes 2. 

This is all well flagged. 

https://ec.europa.eu/commission/sites/beta-political/files/budget-may2018-cef-regulation_en.pdf

" (re: Article 4(8)) The Article asserts that for the Cohesion Fund transfer in the transport sector, national
allocations will represent 70% of the total transfer and will be respected until 31 December
2023. In addition, it states that Member States may request that resources allocated to them
under shared management may be transferred to CEF."

This is the text. 

" *Until *31 December 2023,
the selection of projects eligible for financing shall respect the national allocations
under the Cohesion Fund with regard to 70% of the resources transferred.* As of 1
January 2024, resources transferred to the Programme which have not been
committed to a transport infrastructure project shall be made available to all Member
States eligible for funding from the Cohesion*"

Simply put, all this fcUKing around is becoming more expensive all the time and never mind the poor bastards stuck in jams.


----------



## AlexAllex

The contract for Bacau bypass (design and build), which include a part of A7 motorway (~17km) was signed today.

http://cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comu...emnat-contractul-pentru-construcția-variantei


----------



## Le Clerk

^^

UMB kay:

-------------------

*The EU will finance Romania 10% more for projects in the areas of trans-European transport infrastructure*
DECEMBER 20, 2018 



> The European Commission revised the terms of the Large Infrastructure Operational Programme (LIOP) for Romania and will co-finance 85%, compared to 75% until now, of the value of the projects carried by the country in the areas of trans-European transport infrastructure, subway infrastructure and multi-modal transport.
> 
> This comes to help, among other, the port operators that can develop freight terminals, logistics areas and major railway infrastructure. It will not result in more funds earmarked for Romania but will help the country absorb the money allotted to it already for large infrastructure projects: 9.2 billion, out of the total of 22 billion cohesion funds earmarked by the European Commission from the EU budget for Romania under the 2014-2020 financial framework.


----------



## Le Clerk

Construction authorisation for the Braila bridge was ok-ed as of 19.12.2018, which means design was delivered in due time, according to the contract (actually less than 1 year projected under the contract). Construction will start with the 2 main piers on both sides of the Danube. Source


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> A3 Ploiești - Brașov:
> 
> *Five bidders for Ploiesti-Brasov PPP highway project*
> 
> 
> 
> Comments?​




Nothing will happen, as in no contract under PPP. No investor will sign into this without a FS, as things stand now, unless a mad one. Not even the Chinese. We will know soon enough actually.​


----------



## rudiwien

Le Clerk said:


> Nothing will happen, as in no contract under PPP. No investor will sign into this without a FS, as things stand now, unless a mad one. Not even the Chinese. We will know soon enough actually.



I sincerely hope so. But I am scared that the e.g. Chinese might actually do sign it, just to get a foothold in the market..


----------



## Le Clerk

Well, it d actually be good if any company would be duped into this project, which is a financial rollercoaster as it is now. But if the Chinese have the money to bet into it, I would be glad to see them in, only to have it built. Any price is little price for this section of A3.

PS: A8 section of Iasi-Tg Neamt is in preps for PPP now, and this is another juicy topic to follow.


----------



## sponge_bob

Chinese don't do PPPs, they do government guarantees is all.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There were some expressways built under the PPS model in China recently. I don't know if they do it abroad.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I was browsing on Google Earth and noticed a bypass of Suceava under construction on August 2017 imagery. Is it already completed? It seems to be DN2P?


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> I was browsing on Google Earth and noticed a bypass of Suceava under construction on August 2017 imagery. Is it already completed? It seems to be DN2P?


The first section from DN2 north to DN17 is open according to OSM and GSV (August 2018). The second section from DN17 to DN2 south is still u/c.


----------



## pasadia

^ that's correct.

Also, in that area, works started for Radauti (small town north of Suceava) by-pass. It will be a full ring, 1+1. 
And, speaking of by-passes, the main one under construction right now it's for Satu Mare, but hopefully next year will have under construction status for Bacau and Barlad (two other important towns in eastern Romania) and Timisoara - south part by-pass. 

For Targu Jiu and Targu Mures by-passes, we still not have new contractors (neither bidding process). Other by-passes that are more or less in planning or construction are for Tecuci, Medias, Ramnicu Valcea, Sfantu Ghorghe, Bistrira, Zalau, Sacuieni, Dorohoi abd the long-overdue Bucharest ring.
The only one open this year is Carei by-pass(in north-western part of Romania).


----------



## HarlingenHardest

https://goo.gl/maps/hXBGycpxmTw

^ A sign near DN2P / Suceava. What's the abbreviation VO?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Something... ocolire? (ring road)


----------



## HarlingenHardest

Varianta de Ocolire (VO)...(?)


----------



## cinxxx

HarlingenHardest said:


> Varianta de Ocolire (VO)...(?)


Yes. Literally "bypass option/variant"


----------



## pasadia

rudiwien said:


> According to some sources (e.g. https://www.stiripesurse.ro/surse-o...de-la-ministerul-transporturilor_1304911.html), it has happened again, and there is yet again a new transport minister :bash::bash::bash:



Well, actually things are not settle in this department. Lucian Sova resignation was acknowledge through presidential decree on January 3rd (so probably you should add to his time in position this period also, given the fact that he continued to present himself as ministry of transportation during all of December). 



Also, neither Olguta Vasilescu, neither Mircea Draghici (another person proposed for this role) weren't accepted by our president. As of today words are about an interim appointment of Rovana Plumb, curent minister for european fund.


----------



## pasadia

https://imgur.com/eg3P8W3

Credit: [email protected]


----------



## keber

pasadia said:


> https://imgur.com/eg3P8W3
> 
> Credit: [email protected]


We will be traveling with cars from Sighetu Marmatiei and Valea lui Mihai border crossings in NW Romania (road 19) just to avoid extremely bad road in Ukraine on our way from Ivano Frankivsk (UA) to Debrecen (H). Do we need rovinjeta for this road and where to buy it? What is the quality of this road?


----------



## MichiH

^^ You need to have rovignette for all roads. You can purchase it here: https://www.roviniete.ro/en


----------



## Le Clerk

Drone images (23.03.2019) of several motorway works :

A10: Sebeș - Turda (Lots 1 & 2), 
A1: Lugoj-Deva (Lots 3 & 4), 
A3: Ogra - Câmpia Turzii (Lots 2 & 3)


----------



## Le Clerk

*EUR 2 billion approved by EU Commission for investment in Romania’s transport infrastructure
*

Most of the money goes to DNCB south (interchanges and 2x2 expansion) and A0 south construction.



> EUR 1 billion will help upgrade Bucharest’s ring road by expanding several of its sections, doubling the lanes in each direction. It will also support the construction of a 51-km section of the southern part of the new Bucharest Orbital Motorway. Still in the Romanian capital, EUR 97 million of EU funds will finance works on the entire metro line 2, with new tracks and rolling stocks.


----------



## Le Clerk

A7 works - ATM best progress on all motorways in Romania.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> A7 works


There is Clear Evidence From Space on the 27 March that Le Clerk is telling the truth this time and that a road is clearly visible and under construction east of Bacau.


----------



## Le Clerk

Thank you. You are so kind!


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> China is very interested to sign several big agreements in Romania this year...we'll see what happens in the coming weeks.


If I recall well, at the end of April, China organises its annual Belt & Road conference in Dubrovnik, so expect some announcements there. On the other hand I read in several media that Chinese contracts are very controversial. Knowing the reputation of the current Romanian government, the question will be: what is in it for them?


----------



## MichiH

Romania’s prime minister Viorica Dancila announced on March 29 that the Government would set aside *EUR 1.2 billion* from the state budget for building under *PPP the 68-km motorway linking the town of Târgu Neamţ to the city of Iaşi* in North-Eastern Romania. The motorway is expected to be *commissioned within four years*. "We approve today the feasibility study for the strategic investment project"

:yawn:


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> Romania’s prime minister Viorica Dancila announced on March 29 that the Government would set aside *EUR 1.2 billion* from the state budget for building under *PPP the 68-km motorway linking the town of Târgu Neamţ to the city of Iaşi* i
> 
> :yawn:




The whole idea of a PPP in a normal country is that you DO NOT HAVE TO SET ASIDE €1.2bn but that you pay (as an EG) €60m a year for 30 years instead. 

€1.2bn is what the road would cost in cash in the first place.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ fake news.


----------



## MichiH

What's fake?


----------



## Le Clerk

The "set aside 1.2 billion" part. It s a PPP and the investor (whaevah) will come with the money. The article is dumb. It was nothing near that . But anyway, it will probably not be a PPP for that section either.


----------



## valkrav

MichiH said:


> What's fake?


Distance Iasi-Targu Neamt more than 100km. Not 68


----------



## Lion007

*Progress in January 2019 - Braila Bridge*:cheers::banana:


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ That bridge is a magnet for the regional connections and for infrastructure investments, as most of us expected and urged. Earlier this year, CNAIR published the tenders for FS+design for *Buzau-Braila* and *Focsani-Braila* DXs. These were also accompanied by financing requests to the EU. The bridge will become a hub for transportation routes in the SE region, linking eastern Romania, Moldova, and SW Ukraine to Constanta and Bucharest. A7 is on FS+design works currently, so it is expected that A7 construction works are planned concomitantly with Buzau-Braila and Focsani-Braila DXs, after 2020. Both DXs connect the bridge to A7 and further to Bucharest and Iasi, but also to Moldova and Ukraine.


----------



## MichiH

valkrav said:


> Distance Iasi-Targu Neamt more than 100km. Not 68


The article just reports that the section has a length of 68km. It doesn't mean that it connects the city centers of Iasi and Targu Neamt. The western end of the section reported is at DN2 south of DN28A junction. It's a more straight connection than current DN28A.


----------



## bogdymol

Video recorded today with the bats hill on A1 Lugoj - Deva lot 4:


----------



## BG_AT

Hello everybody !

Does anybody has a picture or something like that, how the endversion of the A1 soimus-hill highway part will look like when its ready?
From the actual situation i have now i idea how it will look like 

Hope for help.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> A7 works - ATM best progress on all motorways in Romania.


^^ The Romanian builder on A7 commits to complete the motorway bypassing Bacau (16 km) by the end of 2019 - short of an year term for building a motorway, while the contractual deadline is 2022. It is a personal ambition of the builder (also based in Bacau but with successful motorway works in Romania previously) as I see it, and proof he is worth the rest of the sections. Works have started a month ago and progress is already at 10% - best rate of progress so far on all motorways. Contract was signed on 22.12.2018. We will see if the commitment will be fulfilled, so good to be kept in mind. :cheers:

*Source*


----------



## Le Clerk

BG_AT said:


> Hello everybody !
> 
> Does anybody has a picture or something like that, how the endversion of the A1 soimus-hill highway part will look like when its ready?
> From the actual situation i have now i idea how it will look like
> 
> Hope for help.


^^
To get an idea of the level of works there:








I believe this is the same builder as for Bacau by-pass motorway.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ The Romanian builder on A7 commits to complete the motorway bypassing Bacau (16 km) by the end of 2019. We will see if the commitment will be fulfilled, so good to be kept in mind.


Quality over quantity please. Moreover it’s an area near a river, soil might not everywhere be 100% stable.


----------



## rudiwien

I guess they *could* accelerate works a bit by doing the minimal required for the Bacau east interchange (i.e. just the bridge over, but no slip roads yet), and skip any other structures that might be part of the contract for Bacau north and south (maybe they are even none), and then *most* of the terrain doesn't look too challenging.

But as Theijs mentions, there is still a railway crossing, and then a crossing over the river close to the confluence with Siret, which likely means (and you can see this in the video) a much longer viaduct than just over the river. And then one more crossing over the canal.
So that is one major structure and two bigger ones, seems rather unlikely to me to be finished in 8 months .. Check http://proinfrastructura.ro/proiecteinfrastructura.html#map=14/46.512/26.969/0 for details of the route.


Even if you'd take 10% progress in one month for real (but claimed progress in % is never a *linear* function of the required time!), that would mean to continue with exactly such progress for ~9 more months, and you'd get there. But that means not the slightest of difficulties may happen. No bad weather, no week of rain, no early snow, no unstable soil, no issues with utilities relocation, ...

I'd like to be proven wrong, but I am very sceptical of such announcements. I would be in any country (except China maybe), but especially in Romania, where the most ludicrous statements are regularly published by authorities,- e.g. the national road company insisting for a long period that Lugoj-Deva Lot 4 would have been completed in 2018 (yes, the one with the video just above  ), and almost all newspapers never take any reflection on those and just quote what people have claimed.. Just like some people do here as well..


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes, everyone is skeptical about this achievement, me included. Let's see how it goes. It'd be awesome if they finished this year, quite an achievement, and it would be business as ussual if they delayed. Damn, it would be great if they finished in H1 2020 too !! It will still be in advance of contract.


----------



## keber

Experience from Slovenia shows that many motorways that were constructed really fast (and cheap too) had to be completely renewed after about 15 years. Soil and substructure need some time to settle down before continuing.


----------



## rudiwien

One method they recently use quite a lot in Austria is to add another ~2-3 meters of soil on top of the future road embankment, to have the additional weight accelerating settling the actual embankment. I have not seen this being used anywhere in Romania in any of the videos of the constructions...

I am specifically interested in seeing how this huge embankment on A1 on the "bat hill" near Soimus/Deva will behave. Even though they are building and compacting it in rather thinner layers, this is still a huge overall height, so even a millimetre in each layer would add up to quite a significant overall amount..


----------



## bogdymol

rudiwien said:


> One method they recently use quite a lot in Austria is to add another ~2-3 meters of soil on top of the future road embankment, to have the additional weight accelerating settling the actual embankment.


^^ They used that method, for example at both ends of Mures bridge on A1 near Arad. But this was several years ago already.


----------



## Le Clerk

Bacau by-pass:



Randaal said:


> Primul video cu drona pe care il vad cu A7:
> 
> Centura Bacău
> 
> DRDP Iasi Oficial:


----------



## Le Clerk

Terraforming that hill.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Terraforming that hill.


Best way of terraforming that hill is simply to let it fall down, which it will, and build a road there way afterwards. But thanks for what sounds like a Jon Hopkins tune. 

Meanwhile can they simply send it around the hill on stilts or something?????


----------



## Le Clerk

Some news today:

- A1: Pi-Si, LOT 1, 13 km (Sibiu-Boita), signed with Porr: 1 year design + 3 year build, value EUR 129 m

- A0: Bucharest motorway ring south, LOT 3 (lot connecting A0 to A1), 18 km, signed with AKTOR: 1 year design + 2.5 year build, value EUR 180 m

A0 south:









A1/A0 junction cloverleaf:









Lot2 of the same A0 south was signed earlier this year in March with Alsim Alarko Sanayi Tesisleri.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Best way of terraforming that hill is simply to let it fall down, which it will, and build a road there way afterwards. But thanks for what sounds like a Jon Hopkins tune.
> 
> Meanwhile can they simply send it around the hill on stilts or something?????


Let them finish first and see if it holds. And then cross fingers.


----------



## Le Clerk

Braila bridge works


----------



## JackFrost

According to Hungarian sources, construction works on 5,35 km started today between Bors and Bihar, and should be ready within 19 months.

If true, we shall see a second HU/RO connection in November 2020. :banana:


----------



## sponge_bob

JackFrost said:


> According to Hungarian sources, construction works on 5,35 km started today between Bors and Bihar, and should be ready within 19 months.
> 
> If true


I can confirm that the only roadworks visible from space (left) are on the Hungarian side of the border, this is yesterday.

https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/senti...8-10-01|2019-04-15&atmFilter=&showDates=false


----------



## pasadia

Yes, that is true. It's the small segment in full red between border and DN19 - see here: http://www.proinfrastructura.ro/proiecteinfrastructura.html#map=13/47.116/21.882/0

There is also a project that should link this segment to Oradea bypass, but for this we are still waiting for a bidding process needed for execution.


----------



## MichiH

JackFrost said:


> According to Hungarian sources, construction works on 5,35 km started today between Bors and Bihar, and should be ready within 19 months.
> 
> If true, we shall see a second HU/RO connection in November 2020. :banana:


It already started minimum 4 weeks ago:



bogdymol said:


> Yes, they started that section already. O have seen some drone pics on the facebook page of Asociatia Proinfrastuctura. It’s in an early construction stage, just removing the topsoil, but the good news is they started.





bogdymol said:


> ^^ Here you are:


----------



## bogdymol

A short video about the northmost section of A10 motorway, made by the company who built it:






More information about this motorway section can be found directly on PORR website.


----------



## Le Clerk

*Timisoara-Moravita motorway FS tender was launched last month. A dead project is thus brought to life again. Deadline for bids is 8 may. *


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> *Timisoara-Moravita motorway FS tender was launched last month. A dead project is thus brought to life again. Deadline for bids is 8 may. *


Is this the A6 European Core Corridor that you said would not be built????


----------



## eurocopter

Timisoara-Moravita would be part of the Timisoara-Belgrade highway (A9) which is not on the designated TEN-T Core network.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Is this the A6 European Core Corridor that you said would not be built????


:nuts:

BTW: we do not have even the FS launched for A6 AFAIK, and there're quite a few FSs launched for various motorways recently. I think, if any, it would be the last mountain crossing to be considered. And there is a long list of mountain crossings in the pipeline.


----------



## roocklee




----------



## roocklee




----------



## roocklee




----------



## roocklee




----------



## roocklee




----------



## Le Clerk

By-pass Suceava, IMO the real starting point of A8.

































*Source*


----------



## Uppsala

ChrisZwolle said:


> They seem rare in most of Western Europe, except for the UK and Spain (don't know about Portugal).
> 
> I like them too, it's also a good solution in urban areas as they don't require a lot of space, while keeping traffic moving more efficiently than two traffic lights.



In Sweden, during the 1950s and 1960s, such roundabout motorway exits were built. But later they switched to building more common motorway exits. It then returned in some places even in modern times, but quite rarely. So these are in Sweden, but in general they are quite rare.

But in Uppsala there is a very typical roundabout motorway exit. It is exit number 187 on the E4 in Uppsala. Look here :happy: https://www.google.se/maps/place/Up...a85820807!8m2!3d59.8585638!4d17.6389267?hl=sv


----------



## Le Clerk

In Romania we have another interchange like that near Ploiesti, and there are 3 more contracted, on DNCB.









North Ploiesti junction


----------



## rudiwien

^^

That is actually not a motorway interchange, but a crossing between a national and a county road (see https://www.google.com/maps/@44.9773608,25.9931377,527m/data=!3m1!1e3).

As far as I remember, the reason for that specific design is that there were funds available for regional development, so they could rebuild the county road, but *not* the national road. If that was not the restriction, the most logical design would have been to build an overpass (or underpass) on the national road, and the county road to have the roundabout on the ground level.


The interchanges on DNCB are to my understanding in this design due to space limitations (which is the biggest argument for that design anyways). On A4 in the middle of nowhere, a simple bridge of the county road over the motorway, and corresponding at ground-level slip roads would have been sufficient, and significantly cheaper...


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes, i did not say it is a motorway interchange, though DN1B should become an expressway, and an extension of the Targoviste-Ploiesti DX, all the way to Buzau or A7 junction, or whatever closer, because this will loink to the Buzau-Braila future DX and the Braila Bridge.


----------



## sponge_bob

Is the Bacau Bypass the first section of road built to modern expressway (rather than motorway) standards in Romania by the way???? 

IE a 120kph alignment rather than a 130kph alignment.


----------



## bogdymol

Bacau bypass will be built at full motorway profile.

*only the section of A7 will be built like that, about half of the entire bypass. The other sections, which will not be part of A7 but only bypass options for Bacau, will be built as standard 1+1 section.


----------



## sponge_bob

bogdymol said:


> Bacau bypass will be built at full motorway profile.
> 
> *only the section of A7 will be built like that, about half of the entire bypass.


Is the overall project is a mix of 1+1 and 2+2 (Motorway) and 2+2 (Expressway)


----------



## bogdymol

See map below:










This is the entire Bacau bypass. The section between points B and C is at full motorway profile (2+2), as this section is part of A7. Everything else is standard 1+1 road. There's no expressway standard for this project.


----------



## sponge_bob

bogdymol said:


> See map below There's no expressway standard for this project.


Ah OK, so this _other_ map posted only a few days ago is just wrong. 

https://media.hotnews.ro/media_serv...roiectele-rutiere-master-planul-transport.jpg


----------



## bogdymol

Those are more or less political dreams. The final road network should look approximately like that, but don't take every single little detail (like A7 being an expressway) for granted.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Ah OK, so this _other_ map posted only a few days ago is just wrong.
> 
> https://media.hotnews.ro/media_serv...roiectele-rutiere-master-planul-transport.jpg


That is from Masterplan approved in 2016, before the FS got reformed. In the meanwhile, the FS got lucky, and turned the DX into a full motorway for A7. Jesus listened our prayers. PS: in the case of Craiova-Pitesti, Jesus was not listening. 

I suspect the government still wants to justify A8 through Brasov-Bacau, rather than through Tg.Mures-Iasi <the motorway which caused the first public protest for motorways>, and then under this route it enters into competition with A7 on sections from Bacau to Bucharest, hence the inital option for a DX for A7 and a full blown motorway for A8 through Brasov-Bacau - see map; there are 3 competing routes for A8, all through mountains (1) through TgMures-Iasi, (2) for Brasov-Bacau and (3) for Suceava-Bistrita (not evidenced on the map), but the one through Brasov-Bacau seems the most cost-effective according to some studies - the mountain cut is half the other 2 routes; still, the route through TgMures-Iasi goes ahead with the FS ATM). If you look at the map, the mountain section for the TgMures-Iasi and Suceava-Bistrita routes is just hidiously huge, even compared to the work that needs to be done for PiSi and Comarnic-Brasov.


----------



## satanism

So, not any kind of decent road to connect to Bulgaria or Serbia anywhere?

We plan to bring two motorways to your border, afaik the Serbs plan one....nothing on your side?


----------



## Le Clerk

As I posted previously, there is currently a tender for the feasibility study for the motorway Timisoara-Moravita, which basicaly links Timisoara to Belgrade and A1 motorway in Serbia. If that turns into a motorway construction project, it remains to be seen, but we are at least 2 years away from an actual tender for works there. still, the FS tender is a good start. EU funding has also been requested for the FS and will probably be approved. 

To Bulgaria, currently there is nothing but hot air venting about a new bridge. Realistically speaking, instead of a new bridge, an upgrade of the current road from Giurgiu to future A0 is needed (unfortunately, the Mihailesti by-pass construction, basically a 2x2 DX, which was key to that, failed because of the Spanish contractor who basicaly breached the contract, and works are now only 30% completed; works are planned to be completed directly by the national road company), and an upgrade for Calafat-Craiova to at least DX level is also needed, but there are currently no serious plans for that. *And admission into Schengen of the border between Romania and Bulgaria (and Romania and Hungary) which would be as efficient in streamlining traffic as opening a motorway*. Obviously, it won't happen for at least 5 years from now if not a decade (this being optimistic). Despite all that, again, the only priority for the 2 countries at the last meeting a few weeks ago was the bridge in the middle of nowhere. That's poor planning and nothing will happen if this goes on like that.


----------



## sponge_bob

There is no Schengen border between Romania and Bulgaria is there?


----------



## Le Clerk

Corrected. I meant inclusion into Schengen of the borders between Bulgaria and Romania, and Romania and Hungary. You got it.


----------



## rudiwien

Le Clerk said:


> To Bulgaria, currently there is nothing but hot air venting about a new bridge. Realistically speaking, instead of a new bridge, an upgrade of the current road from Giurgiu to future A0 is needed (unfortunately, the Mihailesti by-pass construction, basically a 2x2 DX, which was key to that...



According to API sources, this is a 1+1 road, and NOT a 2x2 express road; also, I would say this is only partially a *bypass*, it still goes through the town a bit, which means slowing down and everything else included, see https://www.google.com/maps/@44.3111264,25.9131577,2426m/data=!3m1!1e3 and a video from just today:


----------



## Le Clerk

It is a 2x2 road (or rather it is supposed to be when built). See here from the release of the Road Company.

LE: it's actually clear from the video above it's a wide structure for a 2x2 road.


----------



## roaddor

If Romania wants to stay competitive with Serbia regarding the international traffic Hungary/Central Europe-Turkey, it should build A6. That also goes with the construction of other bridges along Danube because nowadays neither the route through Giurgiu nor the one through Calafat (via Craiova) are optimal. So the decision of the Romanian government for a new bridge at Zimnicea is right in this regard. It is also understandable having in mind the future A7.

I guess a combined (rail-road) bridge at Corabia will become very attractive in the future.


----------



## Le Clerk

OMG. All the good stuff is gone! Sponge Bob, we need to do it all over again. :devil:

PS: even the boring stuff discussing A6 and variants is gone.


----------



## bogdymol

Maybe you should keep on-topic and discuss just about the "boring stuff" here, so that posts won't vanish next time...

Speaking of "boring stuff", the Transport Ministry declared today that the construction works for Craiova - Pitesti express road will start in 2 weeks. We'll see if that is indeed so, or if it is just a political promise before the EU elections. Article here in Romanian only.


----------



## MichiH

hno: :down:


----------



## sponge_bob

bogdymol said:


> the Transport Ministry declared today that the construction works for Craiova - Pitesti express road will start in 2 weeks.


Is THIS then the first modern expressway to be built in Romania, ever, after our recent brush with Bacau and a crap government map???


----------



## bogdymol

Yes. There are currently no existing or u/c expressways in Romania. This section due to start soon would be the first one.


----------



## Le Clerk

First images from the site of Domnesti non-grade junction on DNCB south, and the havoc of the daily traffic on DNCB. 






This is the structure of it (similar to the Ploiesti junction).











Ploiesti junction:









This will be a model for 2 other junctions contracted on DNCB south:

Berceni:










Oltenita:









And a zoom out plan of the junctions which are planned for DNCB south.










This means that DNCB south will be more qualitatively modernized than DNCB north.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> First images from the site of Domnesti non-grade junction on DNCB south, and the *havoc of the daily traffic on DNCB*.


Simple traffic lights would help a lot!


----------



## bogdymol

I have recently deleted 20+ off-topic posts with silly arguments, but I see more and more are such posts appear which need to be deleted. Whoever continues such discussion will get an infraction.


----------



## bogdymol

MichiH said:


> Simple traffic lights would help a lot!


That should have been done 20 years ago already! Together with widening the intersection to have separate lanes for right, straight ahead of left turns (which would have increased the intersection's capacity).

Now we need to wait just ~2 years to get a modern solution for this old problem.


----------



## cricric

bogdymol said:


> Yes. There are currently no existing or u/c expressways in Romania. This section due to start soon would be the first one.



Satu Mare bypass (DN19-DN19)?

Later edit:


----------



## rudiwien

^^

Indeed, traffic lights likely would solve a lot. And these likely rather expensive elevated roundabouts *would* be an overkill *when/if* the A0 south actually gets built.. If that is in place, and you have traffic lights for the DNCB intersection (plus the mentioned widening), you'd definitely have enough capacity for a long time to come..
==> seems to me like another example of wasting money on badly thought-of and badly coordinated road projects..


----------



## bogdymol

cricric said:


> Satu Mare bypass (DN19-DN19)?
> 
> Later edit: https://i.imgur.com/wfYSdpI.jpg


I think Satu Mare bypass will be built as a national road bypass. In the future it might be part of an expressway, but for now it will remain just a main road (after it will be completed).



rudiwien said:


> ^^
> 
> Indeed, traffic lights likely would solve a lot. And these likely rather expensive elevated roundabouts *would* be an overkill *when/if* the A0 south actually gets built.. If that is in place, and you have traffic lights for the DNCB intersection (plus the mentioned widening), you'd definitely have enough capacity for a long time to come..
> ==> seems to me like another example of wasting money on badly thought-of and badly coordinated road projects..


A0 is badly needed, that's clear. However, there are many businesses along the way on DNCB, plus a lot of commuter traffic using it, so elevating the main intersections is needed, regardless of A0.


----------



## sponge_bob

There is a reasonably detailed piece linked below on the future EU Budget for Transport (Cohesion funds are mainly in addition to this) and the Transport Budget is devoted to the 10 Core Corridors only for the 2021-2027 (actually 2029) period. 

No Transport funding is available for the Comprehensive Road network but Cohesion funding will be available_ instead_ in many areas. 

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/RegData/etudes/BRIE/2018/628247/EPRS_BRI(2018)628247_EN.pdf

The total amount available for all core TRANSPORT corridors in the form of EU Grants will be €26bn (a tad under _€3bn a year_) in all of Europe and for all transport modes not just road but 1/5 of that is just for "Military Cohesion" which largely means heavy rail network upgrades along the old Warsaw Pact frontiers. 

Against that the total expenditure on all of the Core network across all states is estimated at €550bn over 10 years from 2021 to 2030. That is €55bn a year. 

An EU grant pot of under €3bn a year is not much when set against €55bn a year of potential investment Europe wide. I would be certain that the remainder of the A1 will be funded from this pot but apart from that road only the A6 qualifies for Transport funding, assuming anyone wants to build it that is. 

Cohesion funding will be _a different pot of money_ although €10bn of the €26bn for Transport is already a scrape of the Cohesion fund which really only guarantees that this €10bn will be spent on poorer regions and not on base rail tunnels in the alps.

But €10bn across 7 years is not much in the big scale of things and that includes rail and ports on the Danube as well. The big decisions on allocating transport funding from now to 2027 will be made in the next 2 years.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ I see nobody cares what you wrote (it is also very unclear and difficult to read). You also seem to throw unwarranted "predictions" from time to time, which do not confirm, like that of Romania losing funding after 2021 due to Brexit, and we have official confirmation that funding will actually increase by 8%.

Let me ask you some questions then. What does it actually mean for motorway funding in Romania? You mean that only A6 is eligible (BTW: probably you do not know this as well, but that appears completed under TEN-T, because of the upgrades made to the national road under EU funds), though the EC has aproved financing for A7 (also core network under TEN-T), A1 , A0, A3, and A10 and has received request for approval for a long list of non-core expressways, including A12, and others that link the Braila bridge, including national roads that I am sure nobody cares here for now. So, the question is whether you try to tell us the EU will ditch all its policy so far (improbable) or something else?

PS: if anyone is interested of these EU approvals for financing or requests from Romania, I will post them here. If not, not ...


----------



## Theijs

I do understand both your posts 


Le Clerk said:


> PS: if anyone is interested of these EU approvals for financing or requests from Romania, I will post them here. If not, not ...


Yes -because with a minister that is not interested in constructing highways, a government that has more interest in personal affairs than infrastructure and a CNAIR that is understaffed with competent people- I’m interested for which projects financing requests have been submitted, under which programme and what is their actual status...


----------



## Le Clerk

It's in Romanian, because it is official data from the ministry, per request from api. that's period 1.01.2017 to a few weeks ago.
project's are either with financing request or approved by financing contract, by the EU


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> I do understand both your posts
> 
> 
> Yes -because with a minister that is not interested in constructing highways, a government that has more interest in personal affairs than infrastructure and a CNAIR that is understaffed with competent people- I’m interested for which projects financing requests have been submitted, under which programme and what is their actual status...



BTW: you can see here for the TEN-T alone, the financial targets, what was decided/approved, and what was actually fulfilled so far -* that is end 2017.* This is for Romania:










https://cohesiondata.ec.europa.eu/programmes/2014RO16M1OP001


----------



## rudiwien

In my perception, the EU generally doesn't really push for a specific country to build a specific infrastructure project.
Generally, there is an incentive put up (e.g. a potential 85% funding), but if countries do not show interest in building it, they don't push for it. What happened in Romania a few times is that they EU representatives reminded Romanian authorities / governments that funding is available, or that funding is available for a specific route instead of another (i.e. telling them they can build PiSi as it is in core, but CoBra isn't...)

I agree that A6 will become less attractive with Serbia completing their transit route and it also being a quite short gap on the Bulgarian side - Romania likely should have done that 10 years ago, from the available funds, and it would be an important route now (skipping two EU outer borders as compared to going through Serbia).
I don't think Serbia will enter the EU very soon, so there would still be a time window, but with the track record that Romania has shown with implementing road projects, even if they started now, it wouldn't probably be finished to make a big impact.
But overall, not only time and distance will be the determining factor, but the overall costs. If Serbia would have a higher toll for trucks, they would go for longer routes if the overall expenses are cheaper (e.g. if less tolls, cheaper fuel, ...)


In any case, I don't know where Sponge Bob takes his information from, but I think it is undebatable that funding for road construction will go down - on the one hand, because indeed a big net payer is likely to be gone (and other net payers have deposited that they don't want to pay more - so there needs to be some cuts somewhere), and also because there is a likely focus on more sustainable transport means. Whether that means that Romania will have less funds, or it will be rather less funds for the countries that joined in 2014 and are maybe more advanced is a more complicated oracle.. But it seems diligent to assume potential cuts.


----------



## and802

I have been reading this thread for 10 years now. for that time I had asked myself one question many times - why having access to ~75% of EU fundings Romania was not able to make any step forward. there were left wing, right wing governments for that time and the situation remained the same - no progress.

Le Clerk was always looking positively, why others (including me) were verifying future Romanian road plans based on (no)achievements.

the only explanation for me is Romanian governments were looking for personal gratifications - something which is not easy to obtain from EU. with Chinese, that mission looks quite doable. so I would say Chinese projects would be moving on, while EU ones would only stay on paper.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ I've mentioned that a few times already and I am tired of that. Romania has not signed any agreements with Chinese so far, specifically because of the financial burden they involve. However, this may change soon, if the government signs agreement for the nuclear plant in Romania, which may signal they are ready to bet on the Chinese money for other projects.

PS: as to Romania did not do anything with EU money, I remind you and other eurosceptics that the entire Romanian motorway network so far, as little as 800 km+ (minus 100 km inherited from communism) was built almost exclusively with EU money, mostly in the past 15 years.


----------



## sponge_bob

rudiwien said:


> In any case, I don't know where Sponge Bob takes his information from, but I think it is undebatable that funding for road construction will go down - on the one hand, because indeed a big net payer is likely to be gone (and other net payers have deposited that they don't want to pay more - so there needs to be some cuts somewhere), and also because there is a likely focus on more sustainable transport means.


You are entirely correct Rudi. The Cohesion fund outline is described thus by the commission for t period 2021-7

http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_MEMO-18-3866_en.htm



> What are the new investment priorities of Cohesion Policy?
> 
> *The new Cohesion Policy will now focus its resources on 5 policy objectives*, where the EU is best placed to deliver:
> 
> 1) *a Smarter Europe,* through innovation, digitisation, economic transformation and support to small and medium-sized businesses;
> 
> 2) *a Greener, carbon free Europe*, implementing the Paris Agreement and investing in energy transition, renewables and the fight against climate change;
> 
> 3) *a more Connected Europe,* with strategic transport and digital networks;
> 
> 4) a more Social Europe, delivering on the European Pillar of Social Rights and supporting quality employment, education, skills, social inclusion and equal access to healthcare;
> 
> 5) a Europe closer to citizens, by supporting locally-led development strategies and sustainable urban development across the EU.
> 
> *The majority of European Regional Development Fund and Cohesion Fund investments will be geared towards the first two objectives: a Smarter Europe and a Greener Europe. Member States will invest 65% to 85% of their allocations under the two funds to these priorities,* depending on their relative wealth.


The EU Parliament then modified that so that the pot for 1 and 2 combined, in the Romanian context, is no more than 60% rather than the 65% plus the commission initially proposed. 

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/...cope-for-future-regional-and-cohesion-funding



> Less developed regions (GDP per capita below 75% of average EU GDP)
> 
> Smart 30% down from (35%)
> 
> Green 30% (30%)


*Meaning that 40% of Cohesion funding can be allocated to the other 3 themes including transport.* 



> Moreover, MEPs want to see airport infrastructure, waste disposal and treatment of residual waste, as well as fossil fuels related investments excluded from regional EU funding, with few exceptions linked to outermost regions


We also have a proposal to increase Cohesion (like LeClerk said when he was not attacking me) by 8%

https://www.romania-insider.com/cohesion-funds-romania-eu-budget

to €27.2bn in 2021-2027. 

Therefore we can do some simple math and say that 60% of the €27.2bn is for smarter and greener shite leaving €11bn of EU funds available for

Transport employment, education, skills, social inclusion and equal access to healthcare locally-led development strategies and sustainable urban development COMBINED. 

Once you deduct EU support for employment, education, skills, social inclusion, equal access to healthcare locally-led development strategies and sustainable urban development from the €11bn available .....how much EU money can we safely assume will be spent on the road network, between 2021 and 2027, and other than the A1, after all that????

My estimate, _around €3bn over 7 years_. Other takes on the simple math are most welcome of course.


----------



## Theijs

and802 said:


> why having access to ~75% of EU fundings Romania was not able to make any step forward. there were left wing, right wing governments for that time and the situation remained the same - no progress.


Politics are one factor. Having competent and trained staff (functionairs/bureaucrats/experts) is the other.


----------



## and802

.... I do not think this is a comprehensive explanation. Romania had started first EU access talks 20 years ago. there has been was plenty of time to prepare proper functionairs/bureaucrats/experts, including proper law adjustments.


----------



## pasadia

Well, my blame is actually only towards our road administration - CNAIR, formely CNADNR, AND or whatever name it had previous of 2000. Basically it's one huge institution (over 6000 employees) which delivers very little results, and more important, which delivers results at a very low level of quality. But despite that, and despite changes made at government level (see the long list of transport Ministers), CNAIR is basically run by the same bureaucrats since forever (and I'm not talking about Narcis Neaga, I'm talking about al the managers inside that entity). 

Politicians are lead on (and even lied) by Neaga and the other high level managers from CNAIR and they are incapable of controlling them.


----------



## rudiwien

Le Clerk said:


> [..]
> PS: as to Romania did not do anything with EU money, I remind you and other eurosceptics that the entire Romanian motorway network so far, as little as 800 km+ (minus 100 km inherited from communism) was built almost exclusively with EU money, mostly in the past 15 years.



I am not sure whom you address with "eurosceptic". I for once for sure am not, I am in contrast sceptic of the failure of Romania to fully make use of European funds!


Now, for your numbers, even if you would take all 800km to be EU financed, that would mean less than 60 km per year with great financing. But anyhow, let's have a closer look at the numbers:

- On A1, 110km Bucharest - Pitesti, from communist times
- On A2, you have ~188 km opened before joining the EU; a small section from communist times, the bigger section from early 2000s. I think the rest of that motorway was initially also built on state budget, but parts have been retro-actively granted as EU funds.
- On A3, you have 62km from Bechtel from state funds, and the section from DNCB to Ploeisti was I think also from state funds, another 62 km.

So, that leaves way less than 800km from EU money! In fact, what you have in service now that was *initially* also applied for EU funds, is
- 290km on A1 from the border with Hungary and with gaps to Sibiu, plus
- 30km on Sebest-Turda, plus
- 14km on A3 close to Targu Mures, plus 
- the 6 km from DNCB to Bucharest.

So that is 340km built outright on EU funds since 2007. Even with the additional retro-actively granted funds on projects done with state budget (which was a pure courtesy from the EU, as those projects didn't comply with tender and other regulations set by the EU!), this is indeed a *disastrous* utilisation in 12 years!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A problem for Romania appears to be its eroding tax base. 

Young people leave the country in search of a better future / income, while old pensioners stay. This means fewer and fewer tax payers have to pay services for the elderly, which consume most of the social expenditures. 

In addition, those younger professionals who leave Romania would otherwise become the top tax payers (for example IT, tech, health care professionals). This puts a huge hole in the government budget, which is almost impossible to recover from.


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> In addition, those younger professionals who leave Romania would otherwise become the top tax payers (for example IT, tech, health care professionals). This puts a huge hole in the government budget, which is almost impossible to recover from.


This is a tragedy for any society. You have some of the same issues in rural areas in more developed countries too as professionals increasingly congregate in cities there leaving rural areas and small towns without GPs etc. 

An interesting document was just issued by the Court of Auditors in Luxembourg on the TEN-T network, largely the roads bit. 

https://www.eca.europa.eu/Lists/ECADocuments/AP19_08/AP_CONNECTING_ROADS_EN.pdf



> Table 1 – The nine corridors of the core network
> Corridor Length of corridor road- infrastructure Meeting criteria for road class (motorways/ express ways)
> 
> *Atlantic* 4 400 km *99 %*
> Baltic-Adriatic 3 600 km 84 %
> Mediterranean 5 500 km 98 %
> North Sea – Baltic 4 100 km *70 %*
> North Sea – Mediterranean 4 200 km
> Fully compliant
> except for some last mile
> connections to ports
> Orient/East – Med 5 400 km *88 %*
> Rhine – Alpine 1 700 km Only one section
> not compliant
> Rhine – Danube 4 500 km *77 %*
> Scandinavian –
> Mediterranean 6 300 km 99 %
> Source: ECA, based on the third set of corridor work plans.


Unsurprisingly some of the worst are the corridors containing (in part) the A1 and A6. 

However.!!!



> In principle, road maintenance work is not eligible for EU funding. However, *for the
> 2014-2020 period, the Commission requires Member States using EU funding for roads
> to include maintenance measures in their comprehensive transport plans.*
> 
> In the proposed Regulation governing funding for the 2021–2027 period,* the
> Commission has included a prerequisite or “enabling condition” that authorities must,
> among other things, have the necessary resources to cover maintenance costs12.
> Under the proposal, failure to meet this condition would result in expenditure related
> to the specific objective in question being deducted from payment applications.*


then 



> When examining whether the Commission’s actions ensure that the Member States’
> road strategies and EU funding are aligned with EU priorities in order to achieve timely
> completion of the TEN-T core network and improve connectivity for citizens, we will
> examine whether:
> *− the Commission has ensured that Member States’ road plans and
> programmes provide for the timely completion and maintenance of the
> TEN-T core network;
> *− the Commission has ensured that EU funding for roads addresses the EU
> priority for the completion of the core network;
> − *the TEN-T core network is on track for timely completion*, thus improving
> connectivity between Member States.


In plain speak this means that any distraction from completing the A1 by the long known target date of 2030 could knock back funding for other road projects and we do not know what views the auditors may have on the importance of the A6. 

If they decide that the A6 (being core now) is not being progressed and maintained to a standard known mainly to themselves then other road investments could be severely delayed between 2021 and 2027 as those two objectives are made good. 

Maintenance of both needs to be programmatic rather than reactive.


----------



## Le Clerk

rudiwien said:


> I am not sure whom you address with "eurosceptic". I for once for sure am not, I am in contrast sceptic of the failure of Romania to fully make use of European funds!
> 
> 
> Now, for your numbers, even if you would take all 800km to be EU financed, that would mean less than 60 km per year with great financing. But anyhow, let's have a closer look at the numbers:
> 
> - On A1, 110km Bucharest - Pitesti, from communist times
> - On A2, you have ~188 km opened before joining the EU; a small section from communist times, the bigger section from early 2000s. I think the rest of that motorway was initially also built on state budget, but parts have been retro-actively granted as EU funds.
> - On A3, you have 62km from Bechtel from state funds, and the section from DNCB to Ploeisti was I think also from state funds, another 62 km.
> 
> So, that leaves way less than 800km from EU money! In fact, what you have in service now that was *initially* also applied for EU funds, is
> - 290km on A1 from the border with Hungary and with gaps to Sibiu, plus
> - 30km on Sebest-Turda, plus
> - 14km on A3 close to Targu Mures, plus
> - the 6 km from DNCB to Bucharest.
> 
> So that is 340km built outright on EU funds since 2007. Even with the additional retro-actively granted funds on projects done with state budget (which was a pure courtesy from the EU, as those projects didn't comply with tender and other regulations set by the EU!), this is indeed a *disastrous* utilisation in 12 years!


OMG! :doh: Dude, 800-100 (during communism) is 700. That's elementary, and I did mention that. And when you say EU funds, DO account also the pre-accession funds. Pre-2007!! And yes, that is except for the Bechtel bit of 60 km which was not funded by the EU, but that is really an exception.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> In plain speak this means that any distraction from completing the A1 by the long known target date of 2030 could knock back funding for other road projects and we do not know what views the auditors may have on the importance of the A6.


Where is that exactly written, because a sanction like this should be written in EU law? This is what I am looking for. Is it a regulation or something similar? If not, this is pure speculation with no effect but blah-blah.



> If they decide that the A6 (being core now) is not being progressed and maintained to a standard known mainly to themselves then other road investments could be severely delayed between 2021 and 2027 as those two objectives are made good.
> 
> Maintenance of both needs to be programmatic rather than reactive.


A6 is not the only core network in Romania. A1, A7, A8 are also core also on Rhine-Danube corridor. You keep mentioning A6 as a requirement of this policy, but again, it is in NO document you refer here. Again pure speculation?


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> If not, this is pure speculation with no effect but blah-blah.


It is a court of auditors document so just read it instead of your "blah-blah" . If you have trouble reading it then tell me what page(s) trouble you and I will explain it to you without any "blah-blah"



> A6 is not the only core network in Romania. A1, A7, A8 are also core also on Rhine-Danube corridor. You keep mentioning A6 as a requirement of this policy, but again, it is in NO document you refer here. Again pure speculation?


A7 and A8, really???? Have you a map of that corridor with the A7 and A8 on it???


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> It is a court of auditors document so just read it instead of your "blah-blah" . If you have trouble reading it then tell me what page(s) trouble you and I will explain it to you without any "blah-blah"


I do not have time to read it. I assume you read it, right?! Right! So where is A6 mentioned there, as well as the other speculations about reducing funds etc. Where? Do refer the page pls. 



> A7 and A8, really???? Have you a map of that corridor with the A7 and A8 on it???


I am waiting for you to state that those are not TEN-T core. 

Otherwise, your replying to my specifics questions with questions is quite cheap manipulation of the answer. Please offer hard data/reference, if you want a serious discussion.

PS: I like your style of 4x?

PSS: this is the TEN-T according to the EU for the Rhine-Danube corridor. Look for completed and to be built sections.









Again, I fail to see how any of this discussion you raise changes this policy.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> I do not have time to read it


It is 15 pages long and written very simply and clearly. No excuse not to read it really. 


> I am waiting for you to state that those are not TEN-T core.


There is no evidence that the A7 and A8 are part of a TEN-T core network. None!


> Otherwise, your replying to my specifics questions with questions is quite cheap manipulation of the answer. Please offer hard data/reference, if you want a serious discussion.


Link Map is all I asked for. Simples.


----------



## Le Clerk

Map above. It's an old one actually and it's from the Commission.

Anyways, I'll bail out of this discussion about these "reports" because it's meaningless. And I will leave this here.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: there is a very interesting *TEN-T tool on the EC Mobility website*:










And here's zoom in to TEN-T in this region:


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ I've mentioned that a few times already and I am tired of that. Romania has not signed any agreements with Chinese so far, specifically because of the financial burden they involve. *However, this may change soon, if the government signs agreement for the nuclear plant in Romania, which may signal they are ready to bet on the Chinese money for other projects.*


So, here we go:

*Romanian, Chinese companies sign deal on continuation of nuclear power plant project*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-05-08 19:31:30


> BUCHAREST, May 8 (Xinhua) -- Romanian and Chinese companies signed on Wednesday the Investors Agreement in the preliminary form (PIA) regarding the continuation of the Cernavoda nuclear power plant Units 3 and 4 Project, marking a significant progress in bilateral cooperation under the framework of the Belt and Road Initiative.


This means NOT that we will actually build 2x nuke reactors with the Chinese (the technology will still be Canadian, only money are Chinese), there is a long way there, but it indicates this gov's readiness to go into Chinese money deals. So, watch out for Ploiesti-Brasov soon.


----------



## pasadia

Le Clerk said:


> OMG! :doh: Dude, 800-100 (during communism) is 700. That's elementary, and I did mention that. And when you say EU funds, DO account also the pre-accession funds. Pre-2007!! And yes, that is except for the Bechtel bit of 60 km which was not funded by the EU, but that is really an exception.



Well, it is not an exception: DNCB - Ploiesti (part of A3) was indeed built with budget funds, not EU funds. Also all the segment between Bucharest and Cernavoda were built without EU funds. 



On the other side, sponge should add at that 340 km total the segments between Cernavoda - Constanta (on A2) and all of A4. Also the segment between Gilau and Nadaselu (on A3). But even so, Romaniațs performance is not good at all.


----------



## sponge_bob

That is not a map of the CORE corridor LeClerk. It is a map of both Core and Comprehensive networks. Find a map of Core Only please. 



Le Clerk said:


> PSS: this is the TEN-T according to the EU for the Rhine-Danube corridor. Look for completed and to be built sections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I fail to see how any of this discussion you raise changes this policy.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ It's very clear in the map.



pasadia said:


> Well, it is not an exception: DNCB - Ploiesti (part of A3) was indeed built with budget funds, not EU funds. Also all the segment between Bucharest and Cernavoda were built without EU funds.


*Drajna-Cernavoda (about 37 km) was built using ISPA (and budget money).*

I am pretty sure other sections of A2 benefitted from pre-accession funds, but I cannot find sources right now.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> That is not a map of the CORE corridor LeClerk. It is a map of both Core and Comprehensive networks. Find a map of Core Only please.












Use the tool I posted above next time. It's fun.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Use the tool I posted above next time. It's fun.


I did. It only shows A1 + A0 + A2 and A6 + Craiova -Bucharest

http://ec.europa.eu/transport/infrastructure/tentec/tentec-portal/map/maps.html


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> I did. It only shows A1 + A0 + A2 and A6 + Craiova -Bucharest
> 
> http://ec.europa.eu/transport/infrastructure/tentec/tentec-portal/map/maps.html


That is absolutely correct and *the A7 and A8 are clearly not part of any EU Core Road network*. 

Now if you read the Court of Auditors piece you will see that progress on completing the A1 + A0 and A6 + Craiova -Bucharest (the A2 is complete) together with maintaining the completed sections of all of those _*will determine the overall availability of EU funds for all roads between 2021 and 2027*_ .....be they Ten-T Core or not Ten-T Core Roads.

This is the key takeaway. 



> Allocation of ERDF and CF
> The major beneficiaries of ERDF and CF support for roads are central and eastern
> European Member States. Poland alone accounts for almost 40 % of ERDF and
> Cohesion Fund allocations to road projects for the 2007-2020 period. _In those Member
> States progress in completing the core road network varied. At the same time, almost
> half of the ERDF and CF support for roads was allocated to road projects outside the
> core and comprehensive networks during the 2007-2020 period_.


To get EU funds for the A7 and A8 is still perfectly possible, but not if progress is not being made on the missing portions of A1 and A6.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> I did. It only shows A1 + A0 + A2 and A6 + Craiova -Bucharest
> 
> http://ec.europa.eu/transport/infrastructure/tentec/tentec-portal/map/maps.html


:nuts:hno: I am really curious what you did there to manage that. You apply the filter for "core", and it gets the map I *printscreened.* 

*
thematics -> comprehensive/core -> roads -> filter data -> TEN-T : only core -> YES*

and you get the map I posted above. 

But seriously,_ expert dudes here_, the core networks above is not a discussion of this very moment, it is something decided at least 5 years ago. :nuts:This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## rudiwien

Le Clerk said:


> OMG! :doh: Dude, 800-100 (during communism) is 700. That's elementary, and I did mention that. And when you say EU funds, DO account also the pre-accession funds. Pre-2007!! And yes, that is except for the Bechtel bit of 60 km which was not funded by the EU, but that is really an exception.



Please keep your exasperation for a fitting moment.
And if you get so polemic, then please at least stick to the numbers first. It is not 800 - 100, but it is 809 - 127, and that is 15% of your current road network. Not a huge share, but also not peanuts..

But anyhow, I *NEVER* said that Romania "inherited" a lot of motorways from communist time, or did I?
I just listed projects that you have built directly from EU funds in the proper procedure; as passadia mentioned as well, also other than the "communist" motorways have been built on state funds.
As I said, quite some (especially on A2) have retro-actively been converted to EU funding, even though they didn't comply with the rules that are set if they would have been outright eligible. But well, the commission took pity on the disappointing progress I guess.

But even if you say that the 680km built in these years is all from EU money, then again, this is not even 45 km / year, when 85% funding is available - that is simply a *very very bad* performance.

-----------------

Regarding the issues for that, I would think that indeed, the brain drain that has occurred in Romania, i.e. not so much "just" the young people, but also the educated people leaving the country, definitely contributes to the situation.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> To get EU funds for the A7 and A8 is still perfectly possible, but not if progress is not being made on the missing portions of A1 and A6.


Excuse my French, but this conclusion is straight taken out your back corridor, and it has nothing to do with whatever the report. BTW, according to the TEN-T policy, all TEN-T routes (core/comprehensive) are planned to be completed by 2040, and for this the EU shall ensure the policy to obtain that goal, funding including. This policy, my friend, will not change.


----------



## Le Clerk

rudiwien said:


> Please keep your exasperation for a fitting moment.
> And if you get so polemic, then please at least stick to the numbers first. It is not 800 - 100, but it is 809 - 127, and that is 15% of your current road network. Not a huge share, but also not peanuts..


Because you do not pay attention. I said 800 (but included specifically the 100 or so built pre1990). One only had to substract ... 



> As I said, quite some (especially on A2) have retro-actively been converted to EU funding, even though they didn't comply with the rules that are set if they would have been outright eligible. But well, the commission took pity on the disappointing progress I guess.


ISPA is NOT retroactive, but pre-accession funding, and, as the link I posted shows, parts of A2 have been funded by ISPA. That's what I meant by EU funding generally speaking (pre-accession financial assistance included). Some sectors of A2 were retroactively paid from EU post-accession funds not out of pity, but because *A2 is part of the core network of the EU, that is the EU is interested in it as well*. 



> But even if you say that the 680km built in these years is all from EU money, then again, this is not even 45 km / year, when 85% funding is available - that is simply a *very very bad* performance.


hno: You reply to whatever I never said. I never said Romania had good performance. Speaking of fits ...BTW: I also agree this is a bad performance, but we are not going to be all captains obvious here.


----------



## sponge_bob

Just delete your poxy maps, they are all wrong as you were told ...and a waste of bloody bandwidth.


----------



## Le Clerk

You can try the tool yourself. It will only show what I print-screened there. You could also admit you were wrong ... again. 

Others can play with it. Doesn t bite.

BTW: you can also filter by terrain and by country, but you still get this on *core*. 










and this is how *core and comprehensive* looks like. Different, right?!












Look how massive the mountain cuts for A6 and especially A8 are compared to PisI and CoBra. hno:


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> *thematics -> comprehensive/core -> roads -> filter data -> TEN-T : only core -> YES*


I stuck with Corridors and didn't switch to thematics.

*Rhine - Danube -> filter data -> Transport mode : Roads -> TEN-T: only core -> YES*

You need to undo your settings first.


----------



## Le Clerk

Oh, I see what you did there. Skip the corridors, because you only need the TEN-T networks, and then filter for core. 
If you want to filter by corridors, then yes, but we are discussing core/non-core here.


----------



## sponge_bob

Just delete the idiotheque of totally wrong maps you spent the afternoon wasting our time with, willya.


----------



## Le Clerk

No. It is getting interesting. They even have a filter for electrical charging stations, but apparently it is not updated.


----------



## MichiH

But we don't discuss "thematics". I also selected "TEN T roads" only but navigated from corridors. I think that the maps - or the labels - are wrong. I don't know which one is wrong. Maybe "mine" is wrong, maybe "yours" is wrong or maybe both are wrong.

Conclusion: Quoting the map as source is no evidence that it's true! (I'm too lazy and too less interested in that detail to look for other sources though - I just wondered how the discrepance could happen)


----------



## Le Clerk

The logical explanation might be that some of the core TEN-T routes (core/comprehensive) are not in the corridors.


----------



## Le Clerk

Don't bother. Some TEN-T routes are out of corridors. The labels are ok, it depends on the filters used.

Edited: spooky action happens here. Some posts disappear and then reappear.


Here you have filters on Corridor Rhine-Danube (with all transportation means: water, rail, road, aiports) plus core TEN-T. Different. You can do that as well.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> The logical explanation might be that some of the core TEN-T routes (core/comprehensive) are not in the corridors.


PHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK logic.


----------



## rudiwien

Le Clerk said:


> Look how massive the mountain cuts for A6 and especially A8 are compared to PisI and CoBra. hno:



Obviously, no route has yet been determined for A6, but the "mountain cut" is not that massive, as you have a valley that cuts nicely already (otherwise, DN6 would be rather like the Transfagarasan...). Of course, the motorway might be more on the hillside than in the valley itself, so not totally flat - but also CoBra (A3) isn't one single big tunnel from let's say Campina to Rasnov or Sacele, right?

Of course, A8 is a motorway that will require a lot of tunnelling, indeed


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ It's a mountainous valley, more like CoBra but significantly longer. But the total lenght of A6 from Calafat to Lugoj should be taken into account ~ 260 km, including about 140 km through mountains from Drobeta to Lugoj.

BTW: the revision for the feasibility study for the mountainous section of A8 (TgMures-TgNeamt) was signed today with Ingineria Especializada Obra Civil Industrial.


----------



## rudiwien

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ It's a mountainous valley, more like CoBra but significantly longer. But the total lenght of A6 from Calafat to Lugoj should be taken into account ~ 260 km, including about 140 km through mountains from Drobeta to Lugoj.



I think the term "mountainous valley" should be proposed for the oxymoron of the year award :lol:


In any case, until south of Caransebes, you still have a very wide valley available, you can take easily 60km off from your calculation of "difficult terrain" (if that part is difficult, then I wonder how they could ever manage to cross the Alps ) ....
But yes, the rest is more difficult, and will require significant works - but not tougher than CoBra; especially because you have way less settlements to consider than in the Prahova Valley.

Anyways, I will stop feeding the troll now :bash:


----------



## rudiwien

New footage from today from the hill on Lugoj-Deva Lot 4, near Soimus:






Still a lot of embankment to be built, the gap to the bridge on the eastern side (where the video starts from) is still quite high.
Besides this, seems they have started to reinforce the section where they had the slip, close to the eastern end visible e.g. at 4:30, and then in detail from ~11:00 on.

And one video from the western end of Lugoj-Deval Lot 3, the exit near Holdea that was later added to the project (useful as the adjacent Lot 2 still has no re-tendering for the subsection till Margina, where the environmental permit requires tunnels, and will thus still be many years to go...):


----------



## Le Clerk

rudiwien said:


> I think the term "mountainous valley" should be proposed for the oxymoron of the year award :lol:


OK. A valley in between the mountains sounds politically correct for you? :lol:




> In any case, until south of Caransebes, you still have a very wide valley available, you can take easily 60km off from your calculation of "difficult terrain" (if that part is difficult, then I wonder how they could ever manage to cross the Alps ) ....
> But yes, the rest is more difficult, and will require significant works - but not tougher than CoBra; especially because you have way less settlements to consider than in the Prahova Valley.


Maybe around and a bit before Caransebes is an easier terrain, but then you have mountains, and the mountain cut for A6 section is still about 100 km or more (we do not have yet the FS) while the mountain cut for CoBra is 55 km. There you go! You cannot say it is the same thing when you have at least double the mountain cut, unless you are trolling.

As for the settlements yes, they would have to be avoided in case of CoBra, which is not the case for A6 which is not so populated, but in both cases I would go for tunnels instead of too many viaducts. Actually, I bet the FS for A6 would go for more tunnels then CoBra, for environmental reasons*, which is going to make it even more expensive. and you probably agree with me there.

*You have 2, not 1, but 2 national parks on the way, which is going to make it insane to obtain the environmental permits according to EU standards, and therefore to make the route and structures accordingly. It is going to be a little bit of a hassle, to put it mildly.


----------



## sponge_bob

rudiwien said:


> But yes, the rest is more difficult, and will require significant works


Once you tackle a mountainous section the planning to execution to delivery period is around 10 years, meaning _a proper plan for the entire A6 would have to appear in 2020_ and the sections leading up to the higher mountains would have to be under construction by 2023 with the tunnels themselves under construction by 2025 in order to make the "Binding" target, that the Court of Auditors are now focusing on, of 2030. 

There are 2 potential rabbits in the Romanian hat though, either a) reroute the core corridor along the A1 to east of the Carpathians and then build a full expressway from Pitesti to Calafat instead or b) else assume that Serbia joins the EU by 2030 and abolish the A6 (or A1) corridor entirely. The wording of regulation 1316/2013 allows a), in effect, already as it says "Arad – *Timișoara – Craiova – Calafat* – Vidin – Sofia" . 

But however it is routed, firm plans will be needed by 2023 or else all funds for roads are at risk thereafter and don't forget the change to "N+2" targets from 2023 onwards either.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Once you tackle a mountainous section the planning to execution to delivery period is around 10 years, meaning _a *proper plan for the entire A6 would have to appear in 2020*_ and the sections leading up to the higher mountains would have to be under construction by 2023 with the tunnels themselves under construction by 2025 in order to make the "Binding" target, that the Court of Auditors are now focusing on, of 2030.


:lol::lol::lol:

Dudes, you sometimes look outlandish, even you pretend "ëxpertise". 

Let's put it this way. The FS for Pi-Si, which we _could_ extrapolate for the mountain section (alone) of A6, started in 2015 *and it-is-not-ready-now*!!! More than 5 years on, the FS is not ready completely (for the most difficult parts), because the consultant did not deliver (and contract was terminated in mid 2018 if I am not wrong). And tenders for FS started way earlier, probably 2 years before. So you've got 7 years already for the FS, and it is not ready for the most difficult sections. Reason why the middle sections of PiSi are not yet tendered for works. Extrapolate that for A6, at least for the mountain sections, and you have a FS available in 2027-8, _if they start tendering next year, which is not sure at all.
_ Nobody committed to that here at all. 

*But even if the FS for A6 would be ready by then (2027 or 2025 to be optimistic), the works per se would take another decade to be realistic, so not possible to be completed earlier than 2035. Earliest !!! And I did not even take into account the natural parks in the way, which will surely complicate things, as they were complicated for PiSi, where there were some big issues with the environmental permit.

And on costs now. A 10 km lot of PiSi, which is full mountain, has been tendered recently, and is slated 5 year for works proper and estimated at EUR 400 million cost on tender book - EUR 40 mil per km (some tunneling and viaducting there)*



> There are 2 potential rabbits in the Romanian hat though, either a) reroute the core corridor along the A1 to east of the Carpathians and then build a full expressway from Pitesti to Calafat instead or b) else assume that Serbia joins the EU by 2030 and abolish the A6 (or A1) corridor entirely.


Both are spot on. I'd say the DX Pitesti-Craiova should be extended to Calafat (part of TEN-T core as explained above) , and so traffic could go to A1/PiSi. So you could theoretically open Calafat-Craiova-Pitesti-A1 by 2025, as Calafat-Craiova is in plains terrain. But even this would be optimistic. Still, earlier than whenever A6 could be ready.


----------



## sponge_bob

But if that rabbit is to come out of the hat it needs to come out this year or next. The work programmes need to be sorted by 2020.

Heavy mountain sections will cost €40m a km and Romania has a pile of them to do.


----------



## mgk920

bogdymol said:


> That should have been done 20 years ago already! Together with widening the intersection to have separate lanes for right, straight ahead of left turns (which would have increased the intersection's capacity).
> 
> Now we need to wait just ~2 years to get a modern solution for this old problem.


Also a grade separation for the adjacent railroad.

Mike


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> But if that rabbit is to come out of the hat it needs to appear, initially, this year or next. The work programmes need to be sorted by 2020 in major outline.


I will check whether Craiova-Calafat FS has been commissioned. It's TEN-T core so it could be a fast start with little money.


----------



## bogdymol

mgk920 said:


> Also a grade separation for the adjacent railroad.
> 
> Mike


Yes. DNCB (Bucharest bypass) will be free flowing, while the other road will get an elevated roundabout above DNCB and the nearby railway.


----------



## roaddor

From all the crossings of the Carpathians, A6 is probably the least difficult. There are river beds almost all the way from Lugoj to Orsova. So the rugged terrain at first glance seems not to be that mountainous. It could appear that the most difficult part is the section from T.Severin to Orsova, which obviously will not follow Danube. 

Don't forget that the deadline for Lugoj-Calafat is 2030. No matter if the European Commission provides money for it or not. The bridge at Calafat was built to make a complete 2x2 corridor Hungary-Romania-Bulgaria-Greece.


----------



## sponge_bob

roaddor said:


> Don't forget that the deadline for Lugoj-Calafat is 2030. No matter if the European Commission provides money for it or not. The bridge at Calafat was built to make a complete 2x2 corridor Hungary-Romania-Bulgaria-Greece.


What the ECA said was that 2030 is a "binding" deadline and that EU funds for 'other' road projects like the A8 depend on _progress_ made on the A1 and A6 (or an Alt.A6) between 2021 and 2027.

Romania is free to build all these roads anytime it wants using its own money.

Same rules for Bulgaria who did nothing much recently with the road to Vidin 

http://m.novinite.com/articles/1969...ent+on+Roads+in+Bulgaria+and+3+More+Countries


----------



## roaddor

It is high time Romania (this also holds for Bulgaria) start building some highways on concession or PPP. The cohesion policy of EU for both countries is simply not effective. Quite few kilometers have been built so far.

^^
The Bulgarian part was delayed but would be doubled for sure, I have concerns however regarding the Romanian part.


----------



## sponge_bob

roaddor said:


> It is high time Romania (this also holds for Bulgaria) start building some highways on concession or PPP. The cohesion policy of EU for both countries is simply not effective. Quite few kilometers have been built so far.


How did Poland built so many km of Motorway using the same Cohesion money if that is the case?

PPPs are largely bullsh1t and the private sector is only interested in easy builds with high traffic and toll income, not in mountains and low to medium traffic.

Cheaper to let the state build, get EU funds for most of that cost, and keep the toll income for maintenance etc.


----------



## roaddor

^^
Poland is the biggest country in Eastern Europe in EU and gets the highest package. Moreover the country is flat except in the very south. But Poland already constructed tolled motorways. 
There is traffic on the Balkans for such motorways and in particular in Romania and Bulgaria. Greece for example has nowadays a network which is almost as big as the combined networks of Romania, Bulgaria and Serbia! Most of it was built and upgraded in the last 12 years. All in all, if you want to have good motorways which cover most of the regions in a country, these roads don't come from the state budget. You have to pay for them per travelled distance.


----------



## Le Clerk

I checked a bit and I have no confirmation so far of a FS in preparation for the A6 or Craiova-Calafat DX. As I mentioned, there are quite a few FSs in preparation now for DXs (we need to summarise them on a map to be more clear), for which EU money has been requested, mostly on TEN-T comprehensive which I posted above. These would be mostly in the east, on Braila bridge connection (3 DXs which will link the bridge with future A7 but also A4/A2 and Constanta), one more north of Bucharest-Pitesti A1, and one north of A3 linking the extreme northern cities. All these DXs are mostly in flat terrain. 

This is a good start, because all these projects need good preparation through sound FSs. I am expecting however that these are not the only FSs and that other may follow. 

I am asking other contributors here if they know of more FSs for DXs in preparation.

PS: I mentioned before, and this is relevant for this A6 discussion, there is a FS in tender now for Timisoara-Moravita motorway, which is part of TEN-T core, and will link Timisoara with Belgrade by motorway. This is flat terrain work, and I am wondering whethere this is an attempt to simply "replace" A6 with this.


----------



## Le Clerk

roaddor said:


> Poland is the biggest country in Eastern Europe in EU and gets the highest package. Moreover the country is flat except in the very south. But Poland already constructed tolled motorways.
> There is traffic on the Balkans for such motorways and in particular in Romania and Bulgaria. Greece for example has nowadays a network which is almost as big as the combined networks of Romania, Bulgaria and Serbia! Most of it was built and upgraded in the last 12 years. All in all, if you want to have good motorways which cover most of the regions in a country, these roads don't come from the state budget. You have to pay for them per travelled distance.


There are a few PPP procedures proposed in Romania in the pipeline, and the most important is Ploiesti-Brasov which is due soon to be decided for GO/NOGO with Chinese CCCC. It is going to be the test for other PPPs for motorways. If this pulls off successfully, then others may. If this fails, others will not be worthwhile to continue. And I personally am pessimistic about Ploiesti-Brasov succeeding.

There is another reason for PPPs. Or two. Beyond EU funding which for Romania is vastly minor compared to infrastructure needs. The reasons are FS and environmental permits which are more demanding for EU funding, and often block projects indefinitelly. We ve seen plenty of this on A1, with the requirement for animal passes, and more recently on PiSi. Moreso, A0 north cannot be tendered because of a 2km section going through a natural park out of a total of 55 km of the motorway !! :bash:

As a result, COBRA, which is out for PPP on fast track, has a shitty route and poor environmental standards, as a result of a poor FS done a long time ago. As you propose for A6 mountain, viaducts over the valley, it is what they propose for CoBra, instead of tunnels to avoid environmental harm. :bash: On the other hand, the most difficult 2 sections of PiSi do not have the FS completed at EU standards because the Spanish consultant didnt manage to do enough digging for soil samples!! And we expect to dig tunnels there. hno:


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> PS: I mentioned before, and this is relevant for this A6 discussion, there is a FS in tender now for Timisoara-Moravita motorway, which is part of TEN-T core, and will link Timisoara with Belgrade by motorway. This is flat terrain work, and I am wondering whethere this is an attempt to simply "replace" A6 with this.


It is not a replacement for the core route along the A6 which is still defined as "Timisoara-Craoiva" . 

The Ten-T directive was modified in 2018 to remove core routes that were routed via the UK, post Brexit, and that would have been the ideal time to rejig core routes if you were going to change something important like that. But they didn't. Serbian road corridors were not added to any core route and the only core corridor 'via' Serbia right now is the Danube water freight route. 

So it does look like Romania will have to build a lot of the A6 between 2021 and 2027 or else risk access to ERDF funds for other projects which are vitally important to Romanians (and Moldovans of course). 

If Serbia had an EU accession date before 2030 things could be very different as we all know, but it does not. For now we have the "indicative extensions" set of roads. 

http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_STATEMENT-15-4826_de.htm

see "route 4"


----------



## MichiH

^^ Negotiations are _always_ possible. Nothing is set in stone. I don't like it but that's politics.


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> ^^ Negotiations are _always_ possible. Nothing is set in stone. I don't like it but that's politics.


I would be perfectly happy with 'a solution' for that core corridor that diverted EU funds elsewhere in Romania.


----------



## pasadia

No, is not really flat terrain all the way. But yes, the estimated sum is way too big. 

@LeClerk: 30k AADT? Really? More like 5000 - up to 10.000.


----------



## sponge_bob

pasadia said:


> No, is not really flat terrain all the way. But yes, the estimated sum is way too big.
> 
> @LeClerk: 30k AADT? Really? More like 5000 - up to 10.000.


Looks like the Chinese will be signing another soft PPP contract then, seeing as the Romanian taxpayer is guaranteeing their income.


----------



## Le Clerk

pasadia said:


> No, is not really flat terrain all the way. But yes, the estimated sum is way too big.
> 
> @LeClerk: 30k AADT? Really? More like 5000 - up to 10.000.




It is the estimate AADT from the motorway study. Currently, on the section Tg Frumos-Iasi you have approx 15 k AADT. 

http://www.cnp.ro/user/repository/t..._fundamentare_Autostrada_Targu_Neamt_Iasi.pdf

p 76


It is a pretty hilly terrain there, I am assuming lots of viaducts. However, even so, it seems a bit high (not by much though). But then again, it is estimated price. It may go down following the tender.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Looks like the Chinese will be signing another soft PPP contract then, seeing as the Romanian taxpayer is guaranteeing their income.


That is the point of all PPPs, isn t it?! Even the UK is doing the same with the nuke at Hinkley, where the Chinese Nuclear Corp gets revenue guaranteed. Otherwise they would not invest. It is their business model.

It is like the state invested its money with a margin a 2-3% (which is a good interest BTW), but I think a PPP is much more efficient because you have a commitment to build the project in a certain timeframe, under certain costs, and the benefits are way larger than the 2-3% margin.


----------



## Le Clerk

roaddor said:


> ^^
> EU funds after 2020, if there are any.
> Then what is this estimated cost of 1 bn. euros for? The section east of T.Neamt is in a flat terrain.


The EU funds will not be cut after 2020, if anything they will increase. Still, they will not suffice, therefore PPPs are a must for Romania, in order to complete a required backbone network of motorways by 2030. And, TBH, they should not be much a financial burden for the budget, especially when they are going to produce revenue through reinvestment. 

BTW: The whole region between Iasi and Tg Neamt is hilly, approaching mountain near Tg Neamt.


----------



## sponge_bob

Maybe the EU money can be used for cross Carpathian roads instead....but hey, this is Romania.

I don't see the projected 30k AADT appearing in a hurry either. I'd hazard these 2 PPPs could cost the taxpayer $150m a year for the first 10 years at least .....until traffic actually builds up.


----------



## Le Clerk

It is a gamble to estimate how much in compensatory funds the budget would be encumbered, but even you would be right on the amount, it would still amount to 0.15% of GDP currently, and it will go down fast as the GDP increases. So we are fine with it. 

Compare this to 50% of GDP in the case of Montenegro PPP for the motorway built by the same CCCC, and this is nuts in any way you take it.


----------



## Le Clerk

pasadia said:


> No, is not really flat terrain all the way. But yes, the estimated sum is way too big.


I am not sure, but in the initial version, this section included the motorway bridge over the Prut river. Is this in the PPP still, because with the bridge, the amount would be quite reasonable.


----------



## Le Clerk

pasadia said:


> No, is not really flat terrain all the way. But yes, the estimated sum is way too big.


I am not sure, but in the initial version, this section included the motorway bridge over the Prut river. Is this in the PPP still, because with the bridge, the amount would be quite reasonable?!


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Maybe the EU money can be used for cross Carpathian roads instead....but hey, this is Romania.
> 
> I don't see the projected 30k AADT appearing in a hurry either. I'd hazard these 2 PPPs could cost the taxpayer $150m a year for the first 10 years at least .....until traffic actually builds up.


Weird stuff happening ... I already answer the post, but it disappeared. 


Assuming you are right, 150 m is not a tragedy, currently being less than 0.1% of GDP. Compare this to 50% of GDP cost of PPP in Montenegro motorway case, and it is a no brainer that it should go ahead.


----------



## rudiwien

While lifting beams at the future Teius node on lot 2 of the A10 Sebes - Turda motorway (approx here: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/46.1879/23.6852), two already mounted beams fell down again. One worker was injured, luckily not serious. Official reason for the beams to fall are still to be commincated, currently there's ony speculation (e.g. the support on the abutment not being complete, etc.)

Video Source: ziarul unirea

Before the accident (3 beams in place)






After:








A few images, from AlexV (http://forum.peundemerg.ro/index.php?topic=165.14745)



































Constructor of this lot is Aktor, they are already way behind schedule, and have had a very poor mobilisation in the last year(s).


----------



## Le Clerk

Can we get rid of the Greeks and Turks "building" motorways in Romania ?! Pope ?! 🙏


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Can we get rid of the Greeks and Turks "building" motorways in Romania ?! Pope ?! 🙏


You were delighted to have the Turks sign an expensive PPP only 3 days ago. Can you make your mind up?????  

In this case the foundation (foreground) simply collapsed under the weight of the beams. Blast it out and rebuild it with proper foundations.


----------



## Le Clerk

Those were the Chinese mainly.


----------



## roaddor

Le Clerk said:


> The EU funds will not be cut after 2020, if anything they will increase. Still, they will not suffice, therefore PPPs are a must for Romania, in order to complete a required backbone network of motorways by 2030. And, TBH, they should not be much a financial burden for the budget, especially when they are going to produce revenue through reinvestment.
> 
> BTW: The whole region between Iasi and Tg Neamt is hilly, approaching mountain near Tg Neamt.


Alright not flat like the regions north of Danube, but it is an open area and nothing special. Definitely not worth 1 bn. euro for the corresponding ~70km. Even with a bridge over Prut, the cost should not be more than 550-600 mln. euro.

What are the plans by the way of Romania to complete the whole A1? I mean the terms, which year.


----------



## BG_AT

Hy everybody!

Whats the actual motorina standard price at the OMV and Petrom fuel stations at the highways in Lei?


----------



## Le Clerk

^^About 6 Ron, or 1.3 Eur.


----------



## Le Clerk

roaddor said:


> Le Clerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EU funds will not be cut after 2020, if anything they will increase. Still, they will not suffice, therefore PPPs are a must for Romania, in order to complete a required backbone network of motorways by 2030. And, TBH, they should not be much a financial burden for the budget, especially when they are going to produce revenue through reinvestment.
> 
> BTW: The whole region between Iasi and Tg Neamt is hilly, approaching mountain near Tg Neamt.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright not flat like the regions north of Danube, but it is an open area and nothing special. Definitely not worth 1 bn. euro for the corresponding ~70km. Even with a bridge over Prut, the cost should not be more than 550-600 mln. euro.
> 
> What are the plans by the way of Romania to complete the whole A1? I mean the terms, which year.
Click to expand...

 the mountain section will be last to complete obviously, and the most difficult lots do not even have a valid geological survey. They are now being retendered again for that, because at the previous tender no bidder showed up !!! This is after the initial consultant was kicked out of contract for not delivering the geo study on these exact sections.

In other bad news, section 5, whose winner for construction works was to be announced some time ago, is under a cascade of litigation which delays the announcement for more than a year now. 

If I were to give an expectation of completion, considering all that, not earlier than 2027-2030. 

At this rate, A3 will be completed before A1, including the mountain section. A high chance is also that A13 Brasov-Bacau is ready before that, if it goes through by PPP. These are mountain sections. By then, most motorways in the flat and hilly terrain will hopefully be ready. I am referring to A7, A0, A10, A12, A8 around Iasi, and A13, and the 3 DXs conecting Braila bridge to the motorway network.


----------



## BG_AT

Le Clerk said:


> About 6 Ron, or 1.3 Eur.


Thank you very much!


----------



## BG_AT

What is the current construction situation of the Lot 3 and Lot 4 of the A1 between Lugoj and Deva?

The Summer is coming near 
Are there now any more detailed dates when this 2 lots will be openend?


----------



## pasadia

No, there are no dates set. For lot 4, the 1km segment in construction (bat's hill), last available video is from yesterday:





.

Some might say that in august-september it would be both of them open. Other think that in July will be open lot 3 and later (octomber - december) lot 4.


----------



## rudiwien

For lot 3, works at Holdea are nearing an end, but I think it might still be a bit to go, some recent videos:
















Also still some works at node Illia, and Grind.. and then there's always the uncertainty what the road administration company will decide.. wouldn't be the first time that an opening is delayed for arbitrary reasons.. Or that they opened something way too early, when it wasn't ready, just for political reasons..


----------



## Le Clerk

Bacau by-pass going nicely ahead, despite the not-very pleasant autumn we had this spring.


----------



## Le Clerk

*CNADNR has submitted to the EC the application for FS+TD of Pitesti-Mioveni, part of Pitesti-Brsov DX, within TEN-T Comprehensive.*

This is part of the Masterplan of Transport, and will be a logical extension of Craiova-Pitesti DX (partly U/C now), and of Brasov-Bacau motorway (in FS procedure now). It will also serve as a by-pass for Mioveni and Dacia plant there.


----------



## Theijs

rudiwien said:


> For lot 3, works at Holdea are nearing an end, but I think it might still be a bit to go.


I notice how traffic can exit at Holdea, but how can they enter the A1 here?


----------



## roaddor

Le Clerk said:


> ...
> 
> If I were to give an expectation of completion, considering all that, not earlier than 2027-2030.
> 
> At this rate, A3 will be completed before A1, including the mountain section. A high chance is also that A13 Brasov-Bacau is ready before that, if it goes through by PPP. These are mountain sections. By then, most motorways in the flat and hilly terrain will hopefully be ready. I am referring to A7, A0, A10, A12, A8 around Iasi, and A13, and the 3 DXs conecting Braila bridge to the motorway network.


You mean the whole A3 by that time? I guess Bucharest-Giurgiu will also be upgraded by then so the complete route Oradea-Cluj-Sigisoara-Brasov-Bucharest-Giurgiu can be travelled on a motorway. On the other hand there will be perhaps east-west the whole route Arad-Timisoara-Brasov-Iasi.

If Brasov-Bacau takes A13, what will be A5?

By the way the underestimated A6 could be pushed forward with a key and even more underestimated rail-road bridge at Corabia. It opens Craiova for traffic from all possible major directions. I hope Romania and Bulgaria will be able to see the strategic location of such a bridge in the middle between Calafat and Giurgiu.


----------



## rudiwien

Theijs said:


> I notice how traffic can exit at Holdea, but how can they enter the A1 here?



Yes, and no - until the A1 is completed (the tunnels further west, initially part of Lot 2, are still not even being bid), the node will be exit and entrance, on the same road.

Once A1 is finished, it will be primarily exit-only (coming from the east), and for exceptional cases (e.g. the tunnels being blocked for some period), it should work as entrance as well (but it would need some manual interference, I guess there is no clear plan yet how they would "open" it as entrance...).
It is like that because the node was added later (partially because of lobbying by the API and others in the civil community) to the project, when it became obvious that the section 2 won't be completed for some time..


----------



## Le Clerk

roaddor said:


> You mean the whole A3 by that time? I guess Bucharest-Giurgiu will also be upgraded by then so the complete route Oradea-Cluj-Sigisoara-Brasov-Bucharest-Giurgiu can be travelled on a motorway. On the other hand there will be perhaps east-west the whole route Arad-Timisoara-Brasov-Iasi.


Yes, hopefully whole A3, from Oradea-Cluj-Tg Mures-Brasov-Bucharest. From Bucharest to Giurgiu, I am rooting at least for a DX. The Mihailesti by-pass will be retendered hopefully soon as a 2x2 non grade road.



> If Brasov-Bacau takes A13, what will be A5?


A5 is technicallly Brasov-Bacau, but for me it is too much of a waste of numbering. A13 should be the motorway from Sibiu to Brasov and Bacau. 



> By the way the underestimated A6 could be pushed forward with a key and even more underestimated rail-road bridge at Corabia. It opens Craiova for traffic from all possible major directions. I hope Romania and Bulgaria will be able to see the strategic location of such a bridge in the middle between Calafat and Giurgiu.


A6 is a dead horse for me. It is a huge pit of money and even the FS will engage a lot of money, and it is not sure it will be continued with actual building project. And that is a waste of money. Unless the EU decides it really wants it and pushes both Romania and Bulgaria, and puts the money where its mouth is, to build it. Right now, I do not see a real strategic view of the EU on that route. 

I am always for another (rail and road) bridge at Ruse-Giurgiu, because the current one undermines the connections between Bulgaria and Romania, and even further between Asia and Europe. It needs upgrade. 

Bear in mind that the A0 south will enter into construction next year, and DNCB south will enter into expansion to 2x2 next year, with only non-grade intersections (basically a DX). A3 from Ploiesti to Brasov will hopefully enter works next year too. In this context, the bridge from Ruse-Giurgiu will have a huge infrastructure opportunity to increase traffic to A1 and A3, and further into western Europe. These have much more chances to be completed in the next decade than A6. 3x chances

And do not forget the rail upgrades in Romania. From (Constanta to) Bucharest to Brasov is already upgraded for 160 km / h . Works are going on or will be awarded for the rest of sections from Brasov to Arad, in parallel to A1. It will be the main rail corridor in Romania. The Ruse-Giurgiu bridge should be also connected to that main rail corridor.


----------



## roaddor

What is a DX, an expressway? Well, Oltenia will definitely not consider A6 as a dead project. Besides, it has a direct impact on the whole Danube strategy. BG will build motorways towards Giurgiu and Calafat regardless of any EU financing or not. So a new bridge at Giurgiu will come naturally, without a doubt. Try at least to connect the capital with Giurgiu by a motorway, it is not such a big deal.
In the end of the day, we are all in the same boat. I mean Romania, Bulgaria, Serbia, all in the same boat.


----------



## Le Clerk

roaddor said:


> What is a DX, an expressway?


Yes, such as "A"12 which is actually an expressway. 



> Well, Oltenia will definitely not consider A6 as a dead project.


For the region it is more important to complete Craiova-Pitesti expressway and Pitesti-Sibiu motorway. Those will ensure both connections to Bucharest and Western Europe.



> Besides, it has a direct impact on the whole Danube strategy. BG will build motorways towards Giurgiu and Calafat regardless of any EU financing or not. So a new bridge at Giurgiu will come naturally, without a doubt. Try at least to connect the capital with Giurgiu by a motorway, it is not such a big deal.


Bulgaria should start building those motorways, to put pressure on Romania to follow on. I think once Craiova-Pitesti DX and A0 are up and running, Craiova-Calafat DX and A0-Giurgiu DX will have to follow short.

Looking into perspective, I think Romania should start as many infrastructure projects as conceivably possible, either with EU money, on PPP, or on governmental money. As long they can be managed financially and administratively, this is the way to go forward. We lack sufficient projects to be run in order to complete a motorway backbone faster. There is a good push with all these FS for motorways and expressways lately, and hopefully in a couple of years will be translated into additional construction projects. 




> In the end of the day, we are all in the same boat. I mean Romania, Bulgaria, Serbia, all in the same boat.


Agree. kay:


----------



## Le Clerk

*CNADNR opened tender season for A0 north (Bucharest motorway ring):*



LOT 1: 17.5 km for eur 180 m
LOT 2: 19 km for eur 185 m*
LOT 3: 8.6 km for eur 100 m










*I wonder whether the DX connections to future Otopeni airport terminal are included. probably not











12 months design + 22 month build

bids are exp[ected by mid August

For A0 south, LOTS 2&3 have contractors already.


----------



## rudiwien

Le Clerk said:


> At this rate, A3 will be completed before A1, including the mountain section. A high chance is also that A13 Brasov-Bacau is ready before that, if it goes through by PPP. These are mountain sections. By then, most motorways in the flat and hilly terrain will hopefully be ready. I am referring to A7, A0, A10, A12, A8 around Iasi, and A13, and the 3 DXs conecting Braila bridge to the motorway network.



This ignores that there is even less stuff prepared for A3 on the section; tunnel Meses (near Zalau) as one important puzzle piece, but generally, not much activity for the whole stretch of Nadaselu (current western end of A3, near Cluj) towards Suplacu de Barcau (more-or-less end of what Bechtel had started building), that is roughly 100km missing; and even the bits that were a bit more prepared (like the already once-awarded Nadaselu-Mihaiesti) are not close to actual construction work.

In summary, I would say both missing pieces look equally grim.. And I would be actually think that A1 would be finished earlier...


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ I was thinking about the lack of FS for the most difficult sections of Sibiu-Pitesti (and the small chances to have it done soon), let alone construction works, when I gave some more chances for A3. I think the FS plus tenders could delay the start of construction for that section for at least 4-5 years.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> FS+TD tender for Brasov-Bacau motorway has been officially launched today. This is part of Sibiu-Brasov-Bacau motorway, and part of TEN-T comprehensive. Sibiu-Brasov motorway is also in preparatory stage (FS update).
> 
> Below is a quality render of the alignment:


BTW, this was sent for the EU for funding application. FS+TD funding that is, about EUR 8 mil cost.


----------



## Le Clerk

satellite images for Braila Bridge - works on connection road on left bank started:









API

The request for financing for the bridge was sent on 25.05.2019 for financing to the EU (eur 340 m).


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## Theijs

News about Via Carpatia: https://www.arq.ro/drumul-expres-ar...tele-de-urbanism-la-cj-arad-si-cj-bihor/28156


----------



## Le Clerk

Great ! Any chance to see it tendered soon?


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Great ! Any chance to see it tendered soon?


Anything but build the A1. Eh!


----------



## Le Clerk

^^
I think that is a local initiative, and they are trying to get EU funds directly from Bruxelles, not via the central government. It's going to be a first case and it will be interesting if it works.


----------



## pasadia

No, it's also CNADNR behind this. Of course through local DRDP Timisoara. 

@sponge: I don't think that A1 is the problem. They will build anything as long as it is through flat terraines, without any hill or mountains, without any tunnels or large excavation...


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Correct me if I am wrong, but the current failure to tender the most difficult lots of PiSi is due to lack of a proper geo study, which failed due to consultant. And now they are struggling to get another consultant, while the first bid failed also because no consultant showed up. Am I the only one to see that the government is not the only one fearing the mountain crossings?!


----------



## pasadia

Well... when the government is willing to pay way less that it should for those studies and thus no consultant (or at least no serious consultant) is willing to participate... I will say that the government (I mean CNAIR) is responsible.


----------



## Le Clerk

Too low compared to what?! The previous consultant who failed, had a low price, and that is why it failed?


----------



## sponge_bob

pasadia said:


> @sponge: I don't think that A1 is the problem. They will build anything as long as it is through flat terraines, without any hill or mountains, without any tunnels or large excavation...


Maybe they are afraid the Italians will get all the contracts and they will then face having to fire the Italians in 2023 with the work less than half done. 

That is actually a good reason for doing nothing Pasadia, honest mate.


----------



## rudiwien

The maximum value that the road authorities offer for the studies is simply* too low*. API made a very nice comparison a few times how many drilling you'd actually need, and how many are budgeted; simply doesn't add up, so no serious consultant will show up, because they can't deliver the quality that is needed, and would just ruin their name. That's why you either get crappy companies that desperately need any contract they can get (and might not even be able to do that one, actually), or no companies at all.

And it is actually better if no one shows up, because maybe, just really maybe the authorities learn from that.
Because otherwise - if you buy cheaply, you pay dearly.
- By the builders having all the reasons to ask for more expensive solutions, as the real situation wasn't known before
- Or by the builder delivering a road that needs repair soon after (see Orastie-Sibiu, lot 3).
- Or a builder just doing the easy and easily billabke things - build the beams, structures, and then just abandon the contract.
- Or by enduring endless delays, because the project needs to be changed, additional permits and expropriations are needed because you need more/bigger structures, excavations, etc..


Not really difficult to figure out who's to blame, seriously.. 
(And yes, some builders are worse than others. ANd not all Italians are bad, Astaldi has performed quite nicely in Romania)


----------



## sponge_bob

rudiwien said:


> ANd not all Italians are bad, Astaldi has performed quite nicely in Romania)


True, shame they are bankrupt and that Salini    could end up buying them though.

For the proposed high transcarpathian sections you need internationally recognised engineering consultancies with experience of tunneling and viaducts to select the route and provide adequate technical assessments of what will show up at construction time. Maybe not Arup but something in that league. 

Like you say Rudi, you will save money in the end if the risks are identified early and the route selection can avoid them. Tunnels are not that risky in themselves, only what you tunnel through.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> For the proposed high transcarpathian sections you need internationally recognised engineering consultancies with experience of tunneling and viaducts to select the route and provide adequate technical assessments of what will show up at construction time. Maybe not Arup but something in that league.


You know that all consultants or builders are selected following a bidding process, right?! One cannot simply pick them because they have a good name. They have to participate in the tender and win it. And BTW, during the tender process, the bidders can contest the bidding book, for example for having an unrealistic price, if that is the case.


----------



## sponge_bob

Your scoring system weighs experience heavier than price is how everyone else does it. You may also keep them on for the whole project, to delivery.

This is for complex mountain projects now. Romania needs to build at least 3 of these to have an adequate network.


----------



## lampsakos21

Le Clerk said:


> You know that all consultants or builders are selected following a bidding process, right?! One cannot simply pick them because they have a good name. They have to participate in the tender and win it. And BTW, during the tender process, the bidders can contest the bidding book, for example for having an unrealistic price, if that is the case.




What you describe is exactly what have occured in Greece during 1990-2010 i. Terms of FS , bids , beaurocracy and other wonders , result ... very big delays to have highways that we were supposed to have around mid ‘90s plus cancel of other important projects ... That will not end good at the end . I really hope that you will not have our fate ,economicaly speaking .


----------



## sponge_bob

Again, it took years before Greece looked at getting the right advice on complex construction and the 700km A2 project across Northern Greece (which cost €10m a km even in the 1990s) only got going when the international consultants Brown and Root (KBR inc) were onboarded as engineering consultants in the mid 1990s. 

Doling out 10km sections to lowball bids by _Andreu and Gheorghe Consultants Inc _down in Iasi will not get a complex mountain motorway built on time and on budget. You need to dole out c.100km sections to the big boys to get results up there and you need to weigh the contract award heavily (40% + of the award scoring) towards prior experience in the Alps or Carpathians in Europe and actually completing projects on time and on budget.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ All consultants for motorway FS so far were foreign companies, European companies. For the failed PiSi sections it was a Spanish consultant if I remember well. On the other hand, the Romanian contractors working on motorways have a generally better track record than the foreign ones in Romania. Bacau by-pass which is ahead of schedule is built by a Romanian company, Bats Hill embankment is also done by a Romanian company, and even Braila bridge works are carried out by a Romanian company on the ground (Astaldi overseeing). 

They are retendering now the really difficult PiSi sections (2 and 3) for FS and I hope the new consultant will get more serious. In the meanwhile, I hope to see section 5 clear out of litigation and enter works soon . That will help traffic a lot.


----------



## rudiwien

Giving examples of Romanian builders performing a good job isn't really addressing anything that sponge mentioned. I would also not sign to the "generally better track record", there are numerous examples of suspicious Romanian companies not performing great as well. But as long as the contractor is so lame as the CNAIR, it will happen.

In any case, the designer needs to get enough budget, and needs to have experience with that type of motorways. And, he needs to have the responsibility for his design choices, maybe also by keeping him for the actual construction consultation as well.
Did the Spanish designer for PiSi have that situation? Did anyone say that all non-Romanian companies are great? I guess not, but maybe you interpreted it like that. I guess however, there is no Romanian consultant company that has a record of designing a major mountain range crossing, or is there? That's not a shame either, as you have none built ever in your country...

LeClerk, I am really not understanding what you are trying to defend. Projects in Romania are crap in their preparation.
Just seeing how many companies get in financial difficulties before/during construction is one indicator - if the project was properly prepared, and there would be a minimal time from auctioning to actual works (ideally based on a build-only, not design & build, but that requires a different design study beforehand..), like maybe 6 months, this would be rather the exception, not the rule (sure, it can still happen, but it is less likely that it wasn't already speculative at the time of auctioning..)


----------



## Le Clerk

I am not defending anything, but facts. As long as we are not keeping with the facts, the discussion is meaningless. 

And BTW, an international consultant who enters into a contract to deliver certain result, on a certain price, and then fails to deliver (because the price was actually too low) is simply NOT PROFESSIONAL. The rest is only excuse.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> As long as we are not keeping with the facts, the discussion is meaningless.


Yes, so you would not get an Irish company, from a flat country, to design mountain motorways and long tunnels when it would _clearly_ be a better idea to get some Austrians instead. This is a fact. !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



> And BTW, an international consultant who enters into a contract to deliver certain result, on a certain price, and then fails to deliver (because the price was actually too low) is simply NOT PROFESSIONAL. The rest is only excuse.


You pay peanuts, you get monkeys. You have monkeys everywhere, some even with engineering degrees.


----------



## rudiwien

And to come back to some progress updates (no point really in discussing anymore why CNAIR is the greatest road authority in the world, and only foreign companies are to be blamed for the lack of progress), there is actually a bit, though still slow, progress on the Holdea node on A1 Lugoj-Deva, Lot 3, seems that the road foundation towards the roundabout is taking shape:






And on A3 Turda-Targu Mures, on the Lot of Straco (which is unfortunately in financial issues), they focus on the beams & structures now, likely to get some expenses settled soon:






And a 306° photo from the 1,7 km viaduct near Suplacu de Barcău, over the lake, still built by Bechtel (the stretch till the Hungarian border still has to be signed with the new company(ies), as the previous contractor failed...):
https://www.facebook.com/proinfrastructura/photos/a.441074709399875/1266645440176127/?type=3&theater


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Yes, so you would not get an Irish company, from a flat country, to design mountain motorways and long tunnels when it would _clearly_ be a better idea to get some Austrians instead. This is a fact. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!











I am waiting to see the host of EU infringements when we tender services or works based on the nationality of consultants/builders. :lol:


----------



## Le Clerk

rudiwien said:


> And to come back to some progress updates (no point really in discussing anymore why CNAIR is the greatest road authority in the world, and only foreign companies are to be blamed for the lack of progress),


That is dumb coming from you. I never said the childish thing you say that CNADNR is "the greatest ... blah blah". What I said is one needs to understand the importance of contracts to be respected, but that is too much to ask. And that is true for all parties, including for CNADNR which happens not to enforce them at all times consistently.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> I am waiting to see the host of EU infringements when we tender services or works based on the nationality of consultants/builders. :lol:


There you go being daft again, you tender on capability not nationality for mountain sections.


----------



## Le Clerk

Of course there is a strict requirement for experience in geo surveys in the tender book. I think for PiSi it was an incredible bad luck that the contract failed, and to me the blame goes entirely to the consultant who did not honor its contractual commitments both in the FS study and to its subcontractors, which were not paid at all (something which is not a new situation in Romania for lead contractors).

BTW, this is the list of bidders for the PiSi FS study in 2015. Most bidded significantly below the estimated price, which was then not an issue.



> 43.422.722 RON fără TVA Valoare estimată
> 1. 23.403.223 RON fără TVA Asocierea ROMAIAR CONSULTING SRL - DONGBU ENGINEERING CO LTD
> 2. 29.077.449 RON fără TVA Asocierea SPEA INGENIERIA EUROPEA SA MILANO ITALIA - TECNIC CONSULTING ENGINEERING ROMANIA SRL
> 3. 30.259.757 RON fără TVA Asocierea EGIS ROMANIA SA - EGIS INTERNATIONAL SA
> 4. 33.569.267 RON fără TVA Asocierea ANAS SPA - TECNIMONT CIVIL CONSTRUCTION SPA - GE GRANDA ENGINEERING SRL - EXPER PROIECT 2002 SRL
> 5. 34.491.199 RON fără TVA Asocierea AECOM INGENIERIA SRL - CONSITRANS SRL - SEARCH CORPORATION SRL
> 6. 37.560.587 RON fără TVA Asocierea TRACTEBEL ENGINEERING SA - ACCIONA INGENIERIA SA - ATTIVA ENGINEERING SPA


 *Source*


----------



## pasadia

It was a issue even there, but you don't take your info's from the right sources. 

And speaking of romanian constructors and their "portofolio": Romstrade, Straco, PA&Co (Casuneanu), Euroconstruct, Vectra... Should we start explaining the (extremely low) level of managment that this companies have (had). All their legal problems regarding corruption and evasion? And you know that there are a lot of examples...


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Your mistery sources make it all so much misterious ...

‐------------
A3 works awards for lots:

3C1: Suplacu de Barcău – Chiribiș (26 km) to CONSTRUCȚII SA (ROMANIA) - HIDROELEKTRA MEHANIZACIJA D.D. CROATIA for eur 75 m

3C2: Chiribiș – Biharia (28 km) to TRAMECO SA - VAHOSTAV -SK, a.s. - DRUMURI BIHOR SA - DRUM ASFALT SRL - EAST WATER DRILLINGS SRL for eur 68 m

Duration: 6 months design + 18 months works


http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/...ost-desemnați-câștigătorii-pentru-construcția


----------



## Le Clerk

first images of works on A3 (Brasov-Comarnic) Rasnov-Cristian section:


----------



## bogdymol

Recent video from this week from A1 Lugoj - Deva lot 3 motorway. The rumors say that the opening will be this summer.






Video courtesy of Asociatia Pro Infrastructura.


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 U/C near Iernut (between Cluj and Tg Mures)


----------



## Le Clerk

Lugoj-deva lot 4 (Romanian UMB) - TBO this summer


----------



## Le Clerk

A10 lot 2 (AKTOR) - according to contract, needs to open by end year (looks little possible)


----------



## Le Clerk

Most recent alpine road in Romania - Translucani, opened a few days ago . It is a communal road in Timis county. :nuts:


The financing was with EU/state money.


----------



## Le Clerk

A10 LOT 1, should open this year.


----------



## Le Clerk

Bacau by-pass update


----------



## Le Clerk

Progress on motorways construction in Romania. Bacau by-pass built by Romanian UMB by far ahead, which is at 25% progress after only 3 months. Some chances to be opened EOY as promissed . Also, Lugoj-Deva lots 2,3,4 and A10 lot 1 (except this one maybe) have high chances to be opened this year.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> A10 LOT 1, should open this year.


Not very likely. Is there any "official" (and realistic) estimated opening date meanwhile?



pasadia said:


> those 2 segments of A10 don't stand any chance to be open in 2019. Of course, there is no official info about that, it's just the current work progress (or lack of it) that makes 2020 more probable date.


----------



## rudiwien

Le Clerk said:


> A10 LOT 1, should open this year.



That's just Bullshit - as usual! :bash::bash:

You can maybe claim that it has a *contractual* term for this year, but there's no way that it will open this year.

Especially because none of the interchanges is going to be ready - not Sebes, where many structures are still very basic, not Alba south, where they "found" an illegal garbage deposit, nor Alba north, where they still didn't start the foundation for the crossing of the railway itself, and they still have to move DN1 to go above the motorway - no foundation pillars for that yet either


----------



## rudiwien

Le Clerk said:


> Progress on motorways construction in Romania. Bacau by-pass built by Romanian UMB by far ahead, which is at 25% progress after only 3 months. Some chances to be opened EOY as promissed . Also, Lugoj-Deva lots 2,3,4 and A10 lot 1 (except this one maybe) have high chances to be opened this year.



Lugoj - Deva Lot 2 is partially open since some time ago, in case you haven't seen the news...
And the part that is missing (the tunnels) hasn't even been tendered since the ~6 years they know they need to build them - so that will be at the very least (if the road authorities would finally get their stuff together) 5 years, but 10 years is more likely at the current "speed"...


----------



## lampsakos21

rudiwien said:


> Lugoj - Deva Lot 2 is partially open since some time ago, in case you haven't seen the news...
> 
> And the part that is missing (the tunnels) hasn't even been tendered since the ~6 years they know they need to build them - so that will be at the very least (if the road authorities would finally get their stuff together) 5 years, but 10 years is more likely at the current "speed"...




It is so sad! So much money and opportunities to shape the beautiful country of Romania ,into a better way, have been lost, eventhough i understand the enviromental issues and worries from wild and abusive industrialisation and expropriation of resources from the romanian land , as i have mentioned before it has happened in Greece as well and you all know the results . I have visited the country of Romania many times and i have used also many of the roads. I admire the level of patience of the romanian people , or the moldovan ones when it comes to go to the West by car. Not to forget the fact that the traffic is very heavy in Romania due to high GDP growth and also due to the fact that many logistic companies and fleets are based in Romania. I really can not understand why they cant finish at leats one highway! The most importan one from the borders to the capital( A1 )


----------



## sponge_bob

lampsakos21 said:


> I really can not understand why they cant finish at leats one highway! The most importan one from the borders to the capital( A1 )


This thread is only here to collect the many many excuses and complete incompetent bullshit all around that is involved in NOT completing the A1.


----------



## lampsakos21

sponge_bob said:


> This thread is only here to collect the many many excuses and complete incompetent bullshit all around that is involved in NOT completing the A1.




Is there anyway to move on things , like the sieu movement , or legaly through europe?or the internal lets say “lobby” of wealthy people will not allow it ? If this thing will keep going this way , Romania will face a huge crisis .Not to me tion how many deadly incidents have occured on several parts of the big national roads. Such a pitty.For example ,except peundemerg forum citations regarding the lot 2 from Margina to Holdea , it seems thta there will be no real involvement for the next 3 to 5 years to begin with this tract , plus the SiPi failure to make a proper FS for that tract ... Nuts!


----------



## sponge_bob

lampsakos21 said:


> Is there anyway to move on things


Poland and Romania joined the EU around the same time, Poland has long had a national roads agency that can contract and supervise the delivery of around 300km of new motorway/expressway a year, averaged, in this past decade. 

Logically Romania should be in the ~150km space annually depending on year and should have built around 1500km or so since 2009. Instead it has only built 800km, total, since Noah parked his ark up, and only 700km in total since 1989. 

Even now Romania can barely manage 50km a year delivered. You cannot even blame those pesky Carpathian mountains as Romania has built even less mountain motorway than Poland has. Precisely 0km to date. 

I could understand a few years of 50km a year output, here and there, if all the ongoing work was up in the Carpathians but no...they have not even started yet. 

This is a beacon of ineptitude and incompetence that lights all of Europe.


----------



## Ionuty

And the amount of whining in this thread lights up the entire forum :lol:


----------



## hegyaljai

I'm waiting the respond from LeClerc to this: "they have not even started yet."


----------



## sponge_bob

bogdymol said:


> Speaking of "boring stuff", the Transport Ministry declared today that the construction works for Craiova - Pitesti express road will start in 2 weeks. We'll see if that is indeed so, or if it is just a political promise before the EU elections. Article here in Romanian only.


The satellite was over this area on tuesday and not a sausage.  

https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/senti...8-12-01|2019-06-18&atmFilter=&showDates=false


----------



## rudiwien

Regarding Craiova - Pitesti, from what I have read is that there were issues with using the >1 decade old study, as in the meantime, two (?) factories (?) have been built along the route.

Does anyone know how that has been sorted out? Or is the usual approach to just start working w/o a proper preparation, not all permits, not all expropriations, and well, oops, some buildings in the way, used also here?


----------



## pasadia

It is not sorted out. Start of working was only for pre-election show, but permits were issued only for a very small art of the route (something like bulding permit issued for a bridge and few hundred meters along that bridge). So in fact there is not a clear solution for all the problems on the ground (Pirelli factory near Slatina, gas deposit near Craiova...). 

CNAIR ask that in design phase the constructor should proposed a different solution, and if that solution is accepted only then they will start with expropiations, enviromental permit and after building permits. It is a long process and I don't expect that building permit for full construction to be issued in next 2 years.


----------



## rudiwien

Thanks for the info.. so yet another endless story with delays, changes, missing authorisation, etc. coming up, great :bash:

I also wonder how well that is according to rules, to bid on one study, but then to actually redesign it yourself with major changes (not just the "usual optimisation" of having less/shorter bridges etc, but a significantly different route)..


----------



## sponge_bob

rudiwien said:


> Thanks for the info.. so yet another endless story with delays, changes, missing authorisation, etc. coming up, great :bash:


Grand so, I won't bother the satellite for another 2 years.


----------



## pasadia

Just to be clear for everyone: this are the building permits, issued 4 or 5 days prioir to european parlament election - is in romanian, but with a little help it can be understood:










Work permit for 10.821 square meters on 7,7 km out of 17,7 long segment. 










Work permit for 0,09km + 0,27 km long highway out of a 18,5 km project. 










Building permit for 0,13km and a bridge out of a 21,35 km project.

LE: see also the value of the works permited through those : less than 2 milion euro per building permit.


----------



## MichiH

pasadia said:


> Building permit for 0,04km and a bridge out of a 21,35 km project


Cool, the difference to _the German way_ is that Germany issues building permits first and then tender every single bridge and other stuff just step by step. Although the project is often delayed by many months or years, the contracts are usually _on schedule_, and officials can call the project being _on schedule_.

Romania does tender and award construction works for the whole section first but issue building permits for single buildings step by step. This way, officials can call the project being _under construction_.

:lol:


----------



## roaddor

Is the road from Baia Mare to Sighetu Marmatiei currently under construction, eventual doubling? Also has a bridge been planned there over Tisa?


----------



## pasadia

As far as i know works are over and no, no road in RO is doubling through modernisation (the only exception is DN71, between DN7 junction and Targoviste municipality). 

Regarding the bridge: yes, there are rumors, but no implementation calendar is set


----------



## belerophon

Le Clerk said:


> Most recent alpine road in Romania - Translucani, opened a few days ago . It is a communal road in Timis county. :nuts:
> 
> 
> The financing was with EU/state money.


Can you provide at least an road number or better location? TY!


----------



## pasadia

It's somewhere inside this area, in the middle of nowhere. Frankly I would not say that it is of any importance - from a drone point of view, almost any mountain road looks at least as beautiful as this one.


----------



## rudiwien

^^

To be precise, it is exactly here, visible on OSM already, not yet on Google Maps:
https://www.openstreetmap.org/way/686914042#map=15/45.7085/22.3296


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

pasadia said:


> It's somewhere inside this area, in the middle of nowhere. Frankly I would not say that it is of any importance - from a drone point of view, almost any mountain road looks at least as beautiful as this one.


Exactly my thoughts. Whenever they do something like this in Romania it is "THE MOST BEAUTIFUL ROAD".:nuts:


----------



## rudiwien

pascalwithvespa95 said:


> Exactly my thoughts. Whenever they do something like this in Romania it is "THE MOST BEAUTIFUL ROAD".:nuts:



And it's always a "trans-something", even if it doesn't cross anything sometimes :lol: :lol:


But other than that, maybe they build so many "montain roads" because there seems to be still the fright of tunnels..


----------



## cinxxx

^^FYI the area there is really nice.
Ignore the show and pompous titles


----------



## rudiwien

Two current video from A1 Lot 3 Holdea interchange, and "the hill" on Lot 4 close to Deva, thanks to the Ziarul Unirea newspaper:












There's speculations about an opening around August 1st, but nothing clear yet. In principle, Lot 3 could open w/o Lot 4 (while the latter needs the Illia interchange on Lot 3 to be useful), but there is speculation that the road authorities would only let them be opened together.

Also, the Dobra / Grind interchange on Lot 3 (https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/45.9156/22.5184) will likely remain closed, because road authorities are afraid that it is too close to the railway crossing, and that a backlog due to a train passing will create a traffic jam on the motorway... :bash:
They will not fully close the ramps, but you will only be able to use it to turn around.. until someone will dispose of the barriers that block the connection to the national road


----------



## rudiwien

And, one more new one from today on A1 Lugoj-Deva Lot 4: asphalting works on the hill have started..







One one from A10 Sebes-Turda, Lot 2 (Aktor), still very low progress (but the transport minister/road authority still talks about opening this (!) year )






Again, source Ziarul Unirea


----------



## pasadia

And also, it's official, today the paperwork for missing section between Lugoj and Deva is finally out, the bidding procedure has started. There will be 2 tunnels, one of them for 370m and the bigger one will have 1760m. 

Offers are expected until 28 of August, but probably this term will be postponed (this usually happens - especially during summer, when italian firms are in holidays and they will be asking for a delay). Also, CNAIR stated they they want the construction to be over by 2023 (due to european funding cycle), which is unrealistic from my point of view.


----------



## lampsakos21

pasadia said:


> And also, it's official, today the paperwork for missing section between Lugoj and Deva is finally out, the bidding procedure has started. There will be 2 tunnels, one of them for 370m and the bigger one will have 1760m.
> 
> Offers are expected until 28 of August, but probably this term will be postponed (this usually happens - especially during summer, when italian firms are in holidays and they will be asking for a delay). Also, CNAIR stated they they want the construction to be over by 2023 (due to european funding cycle), which is unrealistic from my point of view.




Lets hope they become serious this time ! ( crossing fingers )


----------



## lampsakos21

rudiwien said:


> And, one more new one from today on A1 Lugoj-Deva Lot 4: asphalting works on the hill have started..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One one from A10 Sebes-Turda, Lot 2 (Aktor), still very low progress (but the transport minister/road authority still talks about opening this (!) year )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, source Ziarul Unirea




Ziarul’s videos are amazing! I think ,additionaly , that the drone footages that they were taking , especially at the bat hill helped a lot , because every time the drone was flying over the head of the workers they were resuming their job ( maybe they think thta they are inspecting them and that theybwill lose their jobs if they are lazy or someting -with all due respect though for the amazing job they have done for the last months on that spot ) !!!! I really hope that the drones will somehow could help boost the rhythm of the works in the future


----------



## pasadia

I have just checked one meteo site, there are no significant rain expected. 

But UMB, constructor of L4, has one week pause AFAIK.


----------



## BG_AT

pasadia said:


> I have just checked one meteo site, there are no significant rain expected.
> 
> But UMB, constructor of L4, has one week pause AFAIK.




What means "AFAIK" ?
1 week pause for LOT4 ?


My opinion: In the current situation - how stupid is this ?! 
Of LOT 4 is every ready, and lanes are marked and so on or?
Expect the Bat's Hill, right?


And at LOT 3 is just Holdea interchange left, otherwise everything is ready marked and so on or?




Where did you get the information that UMB makes 1 week pause?
can i also search or see this information on a website?


----------



## rudiwien

BG_AT, maybe you can structure your questions a bit better, it would reduce the amount of superfluous posts. Also, a bit of googling for terms like AFAIK would cut the need for posts a bit lower.

- How the Holdea interchange will work *exactly* doesn't really matter. I guess you will be able to follow the signs and road markings as you hopefully are able on any other road that you don't know beforehand.
But it is clear that long-term, this will be an exit only, but until the rest of the section until Lugoj is built, it is exit and entrance, and thus you will be able to cross to the other carriageway at some point. Like on in any section of motorway where they temporarily close one carriageway e.g. for construction works, this won't be any different 

- UMB has generally this rhythm, that they work I think 3 weeks, and then have one week break. I don't think there is a website that informs you about that


----------



## BG_AT

Thanks for the informations, @rudiwien. 

But the constructor at Holdea or better at LOT 3 will go on to work this week, even when its going to rain or?


----------



## pasadia

Yes, Comsa (constructor of Holdea I/C) will go to work even next week.


----------



## BG_AT

pasadia said:


> Yes, Comsa (constructor of Holdea I/C) will go to work even next week.


That means both constructors of LOT 3 and LOT 4 make this week a pause? 🤔


----------



## rudiwien

New Video from A7 / Bacau bypass:

The video starts from approx. here: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/46.5161/26.9650 and then goes south/west, before returning east/north







I recall there was someone saying it might be finished by the end of the year, yeah


----------



## sponge_bob

rudiwien said:


> I recall there was someone saying it might be finished by the end of the year, yeah


Would the same someone know where they hid all the machinery or is it the "builders holiday" in Romania right now????


----------



## rudiwien

Another video from the A1, Lot 4, "The Hill", thanks to Ziarul Unirea






And from A10, Lot 1, from Sebes to Alba Iulia















And from CNAIR, one promo-short from A1 Lot3, Holdea exit:






And a slightly older one (1 week) from the same spot, by API contributor Alin Gruiescu:


----------



## Doctor_Doof

When the workers start to place concrete on bat hill, you can tell the opening is near. They plan to open Lots 4 and 3 by August 15th, maybe Lot 3 a little bit earlier.


----------



## SRC_100

Could someone put the latest map with advancement in road construction in Romania?


----------



## rudiwien

I don't think there's anything as nicely maintained as e.g. the map of the polish infrastructure. But there's the map by the API, which actually uses data from OpenStreetMap, added in additional tags, so it is very dynamic and always up-to-date. Some of the information is in Romanian language only, but you can see the estimated years on the segments (also for already opened segments, it shows the year of opening)

E.g. around A1 Lot3/4:
http://proinfrastructura.ro/proiecteinfrastructura.html#map=10/45.952/22.519/0



You can click on specific segments, and then you'll see detailed information about the status (in Romanian)

Also it contains new works for the railway, also to be seen in that map segment above.


----------



## MichiH

The Romanian government has decided to fund the construction of Comarnic - Brasov motorway by state budget instead of building it as PPP project. The project is too important ("of national importance" or "critical infrastructure"). Construction works should be started as soon as possible but there is no time schedule right now. Source.


----------



## pasadia

The announcment is that yet again the PPP deal break down, just as expected. It the forth time, now it was long overdue after Dragnea, ex-shadow PM enter the jail, and his friend left the offices they had in government. Also lasy week, Neaga, head of CNADNR, lost his position, so this step, renouncing at PPP, has the natural one. 

But have no fear - there is no chance to start construction in near future. If for no other reason beacuse of lack of propoer documentation (FS is from 2002!)


----------



## rudiwien

Good news indeed with the PPP, instead of now going to the other extreme with state money, maybe they do wake up and realise that EU funding is possible? But well, likely not, maybe we see 3 more iterations of back and forth, we have already seen 4 PPP attempts...

Of course, the minister is already having wet dreams again, claiming they have all studies, all permits, stating they could finish the works "within 2 years" of having found a builder (and they want to do it with direct awarding, e.g. to UMB who builds Deva-Lugoj Lot4 on A1): https://m.hotnews.ro/stire/23271781

--

Besides financing, regarding the actual project, I would really wish they would go for a "small" solution - keeping it at 1+1, but make it grade-free, with town bypasses if possible as tunnels within the mountains, like in Hallstatt (https://www.openstreetmap.org/search?query=hallstatt#map=16/47.5615/13.6513) or in Zell am See (https://www.google.at/maps/@47.3246486,12.7901881,14z) or at Traunkirchen (https://www.google.at/maps/@47.8412461,13.7797196,14.25z), to name a few examples that I know of (there are plenty of others).

I guess no one would in the long term be really happy with a motorway in that touristic area, *especially* not in the current SF version where it covers the river and runs directly through the towns.. That is truly a design of the 1960s, and shouldn't be considered anymore, at least to not destroy the touristic value of the Prahova valley; much better to channel the transit along A1, and build on A3 what is required to support tourism and local traffic...


----------



## rudiwien

On the almost daily films from ziarul on A1 Lot 4, the bat hill, the one from July 20th:






15th of August seems more and more achievable, hopefully the authorities will do their part.. (and too bad I will be there just a couple of weeks too early...)


----------



## sponge_bob

rudiwien said:


> Good news indeed with the PPP, instead of now going to the other extreme with state money, maybe they do wake up and realise that EU funding is possible? But well, likely not, maybe we see 3 more iterations of back and forth, we have already seen 4 PPP attempts...


The tragic thing is that Romania has missed the last great wave of EU road building funds as clearly as Poland managed to do the opposite.

The next EU funding window (2021-2027) will be indifferent to roads other than the A1 and the one after that will be utterly hostile. There is no way the EU will fund the "completion" of the Ten-T comprehensive network now. The money will be sucked up by all forms of green nonsense instead. Life has already moved on, the clown politicians in Bucharest never even noticed.


----------



## Theijs

pasadia said:


> (..)Last week, Neaga, head of CNADNR, lost his position(..)


wow, finally  But will a competent person be appointed?


----------



## pasadia

The new manager was already appointed - Sorin Scarlat. He is quite Young (40 years), but seems to have a lot of experience - last 3 years in CNADNR (plus 5 years during 2005 - 2011), but also in private entities like Romstrade, UMB (Romania road constructori) and, more important, Astaldi between 2011-2014 (during that he was assistant project manager for lot 4 of Orăștie - Sibiu part of A1).

I Remember some interwievs he did during that time - he seem to be quite ok, well prepared.
For now he didn't had a public intervention in his new role.


----------



## rudiwien

From today, ziarul unirea:


----------



## rudiwien

Deva-Lugoj Lot 3, Holdea Exit, by Alin Gruiescu from last weekend:






And some pictures from today, from Rocklee from API/PUM:


----------



## marty11

Rocklee @ API forum


----------



## marty11

*A1 Lugoj - Deva L3
*





*A1 Lugoj - Deva L4*


----------



## marty11

Almost there...


----------



## marty11

*A3 Biharia - HU border (5.35km)*


----------



## marty11

^^
































































Source: Bihoreanul newspaper


----------



## pasadia

There are more and more rumors that 15 August is the latest date for opening 43 km between Soimus I/C and Holdea semi-I/C on A1. Thus means both lot 3 and lot 4 of Lugoj - Deva segment, leaving only a portion of (very bad) 15 km of old national road between Sibiu and HU border.


----------



## geogregor

sponge_bob said:


> T The money will be sucked up by all forms of green nonsense instead.


Now, as much as I support infrastructure investment (and road building forms *part* of it) calling investment in green solutions (for example green technology) "nonsense" is borderline trolling. hno:


----------



## marty11

*A3 Campia Turzii - Iernut
*


----------



## marty11

^^
































































Source: alexandru duma @ API forum


----------



## marty11

^^

& Video (Chetani-Iernut only)






Source: alexandru duma @ API forum


----------



## rudiwien

^^

Also nice, the comparison of the current state to roughly 2 months earlier (same source):


----------



## rudiwien

pasadia said:


> There are more and more rumors that 15 August is the latest date for opening 43 km between Soimus I/C and Holdea semi-I/C on A1. Thus means both lot 3 and lot 4 of Lugoj - Deva segment, leaving only a portion of (very bad) 15 km of old national road between Sibiu and HU border.



I wouldn't consider the road to be "very bad". Clearly, it's not the best surface ever, but it isn't that bad either, at least compared with many other national roads in Romania, some of which have similar traffic. It could benefit from resurfacing, and likely also from making some curves a bit wider (trucks might easily go over the median line), but otherwise, I wouldn't consider it tragic..

What it clearly needs in my opinion is better traffic management, and by that I mean disallowing overtaking and better checks by the road police on that segment. People drive like crazy on that road, and overtake even vehicles moving at speeds around the limit in places that are clearly not suited (like here: https://www.google.com/maps/@45.855...4!1ssc10zhMFbD37lGRCKmlygw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656), with no actual gain, as it is an almost continuous column of traffic anyway (don't want to mention people overtaking while driving 65 km/h through a village...). For 15 km, one could easily enforce that, and it would become a way safer road.

--

One thing I also noticed (again) when driving to Romania last week - the amount of vehicles that are broken down due to various issues (tires, engine, ...) is significantly higher than anywhere in western Europe, on the motorway, but also in other places along the national road. I am not sure is the cause for that, simply poor maintenance?


----------



## sponge_bob

rudiwien said:


> For 15 km, one could easily enforce that, and it would become a way safer road.


This is the section that requires 1 or 2 tunnels to complete is it? Knowing your luck Rudi they will drill 85% of the tunnels only then to find the lads from Bat Hill have just moved in to squat them.


----------



## SRC_100

I need datas of technical requirement to be met by motorways in Romania, e.g. width of single lines and carriageway, max. and min. radius of curvs, acceptable deviations, exceptions, etc. in English if possible.
I can not find anything credible.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## marty11

^^

Only in Romanian, but you can use google translate.

https://lege5.ro/Gratuit/ge3tenrvgm3q/normele-tehnice-privind-proiectarea-construirea-si-modernizarea-drumurilor-din-30082017


----------



## SRC_100

Some examples:

Motorways in the regions of lowlands and hill









Motorways in mountain regions









I can`t find what is _*bg*_ on pictures? Is this the thin line painted on the road, which separates driving lines and hard shoulder? If yes, the half meter width seems a lot too much


----------



## bogdymol

“bg” is “banda ghidaj”, which is basically the space allowed for the road marking. The painted white line is usually only about 15 cm wide, the rest is remaining until the crash barrier for example.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
So, it means that hard shoulder is almost/cca. 3m wide.
Thanks @bogdymol


----------



## sponge_bob

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> So, it means that hard shoulder is almost/cca. 3m wide.
> Thanks @bogdymol


Remember Romania plan quite a lot of 120kph expressways as well as 130kph motorways with gentler bend radiii and that their standards for Motorway and Expressways are broadly similar to Polands save that: 

a) there are obviously more mountains in Romania and 
b) they have not actually built any expressways or mountain sections yet, only 'flat' motorways.


----------



## satanism

For a country that is in urgent need of any piece of infrastructure they can get, those govt. agencies are acting quite inadequately....


----------



## pasadia

Well, from around 6PM they have open the section between Ilia I/C and Șoimuș (Deva) I/C without Comsa (main builder in lot 3 and Ilia I/C permission). There is a cerut unusual press release from Comsa about this situation mentioning the făcut that they will inform EU institutions. 

Basically it's a kafkian situation...Below îs that press release (în Romanian).


----------



## rudiwien

A bit of OCR and Google translate, reads approximately like that:



> _The builder of the Lugoj-Deva Highway, lot 3 states that it is 100% prepared and does not pose any danger for circulation
> e Inaccuracy CNAIR allegations that there would be impediments in receiving the Lot.
> The Association assumes no responsibility for the opening of traffic in Ilia Node - being a unilateral decision of CNAIR - and without proper coordination with the Association._
> 
> 14. August 2019
> 
> Against the accusations of the National Road Infrastructure Management Company, S.A (CNAIR), Association responsible for the design and construction of the Lugoj-Deva highway, lot 3 formed by S.C. TELOXIM WITH S.R.L., COMSA, S.A., ALDESA CONSTRUCCIONES S.A. and S.C. ARCADIS EUROMETUDES, categorically states that lot 3 of the Lugoj-Deva highway is perfectly adequate, he complies the technical and quality standards of a European motorway and is 100% ready for conducting traffic without any danger to users.
> 
> According to the Association, there are no technical reasons for CNAIR not to receive the project.
> The association has completed all the works and confirms that there are no technical impediments either contract for its commissioning. The current finishes are off the body of the highway and are they can execute without obstructing traffic, which means that it does not prevent the reception of the work.
> Also, the Association considers CNAIR's reckless way of acting on August 13 namely, to unilaterally open the traffic to the Ilia Node, in this case even the possibility exists a risk to the circulation of users. The association assumes no responsibility for this situation considering that the reception was carried out without proper coordination between the Parties.
> The association wishes to emphasize that it has made great efforts to complete the works, taking in consideration not only the lack of payment of the works performed (and certificates for payment), but also the non-observance of to CNAIR of DAB (CAD) (Dispute Adjudication Board) decisions, derived from the claims of the Association from the beginning of the works, which are obligatory; and does not lend itself to one.
> 
> The project is also large and is financed with European funds. The Association will also inform the authorities of the Commission of the European Union that finances this Project about the current state of this Project, so that, if considered appropriate, they should apply necessary measures.
> 
> *Summary of facts.*
> 
> After the completion of the works, the Association requested the Engineer (HILL) - in accordance with the provisions contracts - Reception of the Project. To this end, the Engineer issued an address acknowledging that, Despite some quality defects that could be remedied, the work was in a situation of being received, setting the date of August 12 as the date for the completion of the Reception Procedure at Completion of Works with CNAIR.
> 
> On August 12 and 13, it was tried to carry out the Reception of the Work.
> 
> Despite the fact that every time there was a clear will and attitude to achieve the Reception In the works, at both meetings were presented reports of the Engineer with new elements that, in According to the Consultant / Engineer, he does not recommend the reception.
> 
> The Association further argues that there are no defects or problems that impede the Reception of the Work and, consequently, commissioning of the Lugoj-Deva Highway, lot 3; because if there are defects, they do not endanger the safety and stability of the work and, in any case, can be remedied after the Reception Works.
> 
> Following CNAIR's refusal to perform the Reception of the Work, despite the absence of technical reasons that prevents the commissioning of the entire work, CNAIR expressly requests the Association, to allow download of lot 4 through a section of the work provided in the Project executed by the Association (that is, Ilia Node).
> This section for which CNAIR requests the reception is in the same technical conditions as the rest of the works; which makes CNAIR actions complete contradictory and motivated only by political interests, to the extent that, technically, they do not there are reasons to receive the reception for Node II and not for the entire Work.
> 
> Also, the Association has adopted all the necessary measures for conducting the traffic under conditions of safety; Therefore, it is completely possible to start up the entire section of the Motorway Lugoj-Deva, lot 3, even with some defects that can be remedied during the course, but because this which is possible The beneficiary should have cooperated with the Association.
> 
> On August 13, CNAIR decided unilaterally - at 18:00 - the opening of Ilia Node (700 m) to traffic without the Association's agreement and without prior notification. CNAIR employees appeared in the section mentioned to change the signaling and to prepare the Ilia Node for unloading traffic from the adjacent lot.
> 
> According to the Association, this situation is particularly serious, as a forced takeover would be carried out (and abusive) of the section mentioned by CNAIR, without following the official procedure whose purpose is that of guaranteeing the safety of the works to be put into operation.
> 
> The representatives of the Associations from the yard notified the CNAIR representatives about the seriousness of the actions being in the last instance you need to notify the Police. Before the arrival of the police, the representatives CNAIR removed all equipment; But there was a video footage demonstrating the intervention to CNAIR
> 
> Today, CNAIR representatives intervened again at the Ilia Node and it has already been put into operation, without the Association's agreement. In this regard, the Association does not assume any responsibility for putting in function being a one-sided decision of the CNAIR, the latter being the only one responsible for traffic safety in the mentioned section.
> 
> In recent days, CNAIR has exerted a disproportionate and unjustified pressure on members Associations, setting up meetings without notice, carrying out actions that have no technical or contractual basis for the purpose of the Reception of the Work and neither did they offer feasible alternatives to allow this work properly executed and completed to be made available to citizens. Because of the situation stressful The Association representative needed emergency medical care and was taken with
> Ambulance at the nearest hospital in Ilia around 7 pm.
> 
> It should be mentioned that until now, CNAIR has a debt of 99.216 million lei towards the Association, derived mainly from claims estimated by DAB (currently in arbitration) and certified works and approved by the Engineer and not authorized by CNAIR.
> Despite the difficult situation of the last days, the Association has always been open to solving each issue raised by CNAIR, all to enable the Reception of the Work to be carried out in the conditions provided by law. The association will continue to strive to end this conflict in the next days.
> 
> For more information:
> COMSA Corporacion communication



I think this is really a new low, and I would have not believed that something like this could happen in the EU...


----------



## rudiwien

The Hill, with traffic:






And there is also other problematic issues in Romania,like A10 Lot 1, where works more or less came to a halt (supposedly claims of >60 million lei unpaid invoices); well, so does the traffic from Sebes to Alba Iulia, can be seen nicely from 8:20 on)




(sources: ziarul unirea)

And not to forget, the transport minister still said this week that they will open that lot (w/o the straps in the Sebes node) 2019.. I guess they will build a huge slope to allow flying cars to jump over the railway near Alba Iulia North, at around 24:40; Alba Ilia South (15:40) isn't progressing, as they found an illegal dump, that of course wasn't in the feasibility study, and thus a section of the connecting road isn't being built at the moment. Not sure what is the solution, or if anyone is working on a solution..)


----------



## MichiH

Sorry, I'm a little bit confused about responsibilities.

CNAIR is the road authority which operates the motorway.
COMSA is the construction company who has built lot 3.
But what's API?



rudiwien said:


> According to the API (the "association for infrastructure")





sponge_bob said:


> API are a Romanian Forum very like SSC and who also own the drone that does those progress Vids we get so often around here.


Is it an authority? With full-time employees? They must agree that a new road is ready to be opened? Is police also involved?

Or are API members just hobbyist who love talking about road infrastructure but without any official responsibility?


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> Or are API members just hobbyist who love talking about road infrastructure but without any official responsibility?


Hobbists, like you on SSC, who became active campaigners for infrastructure provision in Romania.


----------



## Robertkc

rudiwien said:


> The Hill, with traffic:


Apologies if it's not obvious, but are *both* Lots 3 and 4 now open to traffic?


----------



## MichiH

Only lot 4 is (officially but illegally?) opened.

@sponge_bob: But API must agree that a new road can be officially opened? :nuts:


----------



## sponge_bob

Lot 4 seemingly is legally opened but only after Lot 3 was ILLEGALLY opened as there was no western exit on Lot 4 at the end of bat hill. 

API entirely agree the opening of Lot 3 was illegal AFAIK. API are like a bunch of hobbyists in this forum who then decided to do something in their own country. It appears that they are now the 'go to' experts on road policy in Romania, not the state itself. 

Is Le Clerk the presidente of API .........the way he goes on?


----------



## rudiwien

API is simply an association, like a "Verein"; their website is http://www.proinfrastructura.ro/

Some of their members become actually politically involved, in the technocrat government that Romania had for maybe 1 year, after Victor Ponta resigned after the fire in the nightclub that was operating w/o a license (see e.g. from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victor_Ponta#Presidential_candidacy,_aftermath_and_resignation), and also afterwards.

API is nothing official in the whole process, but to my perception, they fulfil the role a proper journalist would do - they monitor projects by publishing video & foto reports, they do press releases, they were fighting a couple of lawsuits against CNAIR for receiving some documentation on projects that they wanted to keep hidden, etc.. And some of the local press ask them for statements, those that realise that the CNAIR or ministry press releases are simply crap.

I think LeClerk might have been one of the reasons why the main people that founded the community moved away from SSC, to their own platform 

--

Lot 4 has had the reception (supposedly with some things to fix, even though the builder initially insisted on having nothing to fix; but there are clearly some minor works left), but to be able to use it, CNAIR forcefully removed the barriers from lot 3 to give way through the node that is adjacent to lot 4. This is what people say is illegal, at least it was not officially received..


----------



## sponge_bob

rudiwien said:


> the main people that founded the community moved away from SSC, to their own platform


i did not realise that 'they met' around here, in the Romanian forums on SSC I take it?


----------



## marty11

^^
^^

CEO of API is Ionut, while former vice-president of API, now politically involved (hopefully the next Minister of Transport) is cutterd.


----------



## rudiwien

A3 Bors - Biharia (close to Oradea), to connect with the Hungarian M4:






This is a part that initially was supposed to be built by Bechtel, as the whole "Transilvania" Motorway, which was signed by direct attribution (w/o tender).

The transport minister said this week, when he re-iterated that 100km of motorway will be opened this year, that also this stretch is among them.. Well, miracles do happen sometimes


----------



## sponge_bob

rudiwien said:


> The transport minister said this week, when he re-iterated that 100km of motorway will be opened this year, that also this stretch is among them.. Well, miracles do happen sometimes


The average transport minister in Romania lasts 6 months or so....how long is he there now????

What the **** does this ranting of his mean (the logic not the google translate).

https://www.ziaruldeiasi.ro/stiri/t...-scos-la-licitatie-luna-viitoare--219195.html



> The Minister of Transport has given assurances that requests have been made for European funds and he is convinced that *"this time we will have real Romanians to help us in Brussels"* .
> 
> "We have a request for European funds and I am convinced - and I must say this - that this time we will have true Romanians who will help us in Brussels and not some who will confuse us and confuse the highways, that this is very dangerous. when you get confused between highways, you don't know what you want to finance , " he added.


----------



## marty11

^^

Minister CUC (translation=cuckoo), together with the entire PSD, will be history, starting Q4 2020. The bad part is that so many years have been (almost) lost for infrastructure. The good part is that the projects of the crossings over the Carpathians, which is the most difficult part, will be managed by real professionals.


----------



## rudiwien

A1 Lot 4 (the one opened), some videos (ziarul unirea)






A1 Lot 3 (the closed one), by API:






A10, Lot 2,filmed in two runs by ziarual unirea and API.


----------



## marty11

^^
Your link for A1 Lot 3 is not working.


----------



## Doctor_Doof

Just wondering, are there any updates on the A12? Are there links, photos, videos, etc...

Btw, is it still called A12 or is it now DX12?:lol:


----------



## rudiwien

Well actually yesterday they re-auctioned the lot 4 (the one closest to Pitesti), with exactly the same estimated value as the previous auction. Bids then were published, so it will be interesting to see what new values the companies will offer..

Google Translate from the press release:



> The design and execution of section 4 of the Expressway Craiova - Pitesti have been auctioned!
> 
> Wednesday, 21.08.2019, the participation notice for the award procedure of the contract was published in the electronic public procurement system (SICAP), with the object "DESIGN AND EXECUTION" Drum Expres Craiova - Pitești "Section 4".
> 
> Section 4 with a length of approximately 31 km, it will be built between the administrative limit between Olt and Argeș counties and the intersection with the 1 Bucharest - Pitești highway and will transit the territories of Lunca Corbului, Albota, Costești, Bradu, Suseni and Oarja counties. The estimated value of the contract is 909,669. 122 lei without VAT.
> 
> The duration of the contract is 96 months and includes: 12 months the design period, 24 months the works execution period and 60 months the warranty period. The warranty period of the works can be increased up to 120 months, depending on the offer of the economic operator who will be designated the winner.
> 
> The deadline for submission of tenders was set for October 24, 2019.


http://www.cnadnr.ro/en/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/proiectarea-și-execuția -tronsonului 4-of-way


Lot 3 is still not re-tendered, and for the other two lots, large sections still have no permits.. Well, that happens when you cancel the update of the feasibility study, and bid on a decade-old study, where in the meantime commercial buildings have been built on the route :bash::bash:

A few pictures from a contributor to peundemerg.ro, near Pielesti (https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/44.3241/23.9686)


















But there is, besides the Potemkin village that was pretended to be works when the government wanted to boast some success, a nice article that illustrates the state of the Romanian road works is e.g. this: https://www.digi24.ro/stiri/economi...pentru-constructor-motivul-incredibil-1173078


In summary, the state is approx like this, posted on a Romanian forum page:



> Section 1 [17.7 km] - Contract signed in December 2018, 12 months design + 24 months execution - TIRRENA SCAVI SpA (ITALY)
> 
> Section 2 [39.85 km] - Contract signed in December 2018, 12 months design + 24 months execution - SA&PE Construct SRL association - Spedition UMB SRL - Tehnostrade SRL - Consitrans SRL
> 
> Section 3 [63.5 km ] - Auction canceled in March 2019, without being relaunched until now
> 
> Section 4 [31.81 km] - Auction re-launched yesterday . Deadline for offers: October 24, 2019


----------



## Doctor_Doof

Cool, thank you!


----------



## Le Clerk

The problem appears to be much more serious, but I am no technical expert. The CNAIR is speaking about some foundation mistakes, and even about the fact that some sections need to be demolished and rebuilt, that bad seems to be. In any case, from the pictures it seems that there are some sections where the asphalt is splitting on the lenght of the section. Like here:




















Also, one of the viaducts seems too short and the water from Mures is infiltrating the understructures, so the viaduct over the river needs to be rebuilt. hno: Hopefully an independent assessment will be done, because this is scandalous.


----------



## pasadia

Maybe you should explain also this picture:










And after that, try to explain why it is not open for traffic, even with restriction. Maybe so you will figure out why that this last "problem" (the bridge over Mures) wasn't mention until yesterday - they simply need to find a big enough "problem" to cover they ass. They started with fences, drainage, asphalt and now, as time goes by, they come out with bigger and bigger issues. 

But guess what: even if the issues is right (and the bridge is shorter than it should be) it's still on their (CNAIR) fault - they approved the technical project, they gave the building permit.


----------



## Le Clerk

It is FIDIC YELLOW - so design-build. The builder also makes the design.


----------



## rudiwien

LeClerk, I am not sure what you complain about "decency". Why would it be worse posting the content of a press release, than all the false claims about supposed opening times that you post?



Le Clerk said:


> It is FIDIC YELLOW - so design-build. The builder also makes the design.



And as passadia said - CNAIR approved the design. They are thus not innocent, even IF the builder was the main culprit.


In any case, I am pretty sure that this will end like most other terminations have ended in Romania - long delays for the people to actually use the motorway, much higher costs (not having warranty anymore, paying fines after arbitration, ...), all because CNAIR is not able to properly prepare, tender, select builders, and monitor projects.

I don't know any other country in the EU that has that a poor efficiency as Romania. That's something you'd have to dispute with some actual facts, but you don't have them.
And even if now in this case CNAIR WOULD be right, that doesn't change that in most other projects, they are the root cause for the problems. And even in this case, a road organisation that would do a proper monitoring of the works would have noticed these issues, if they are real and serious, long time ago, and could have ACTED upon them. CNAIR didn't.


----------



## Tonik1

pasadia said:


> Maybe you should explain also this picture:
> 
> And after that, try to explain why it is not open for traffic, even with restriction. Maybe so you will figure out why that this last "problem" (the bridge over Mures) wasn't mention until yesterday - they simply need to find a big enough "problem" to cover they ass. They started with fences, drainage, asphalt and now, as time goes by, they come out with bigger and bigger issues.
> 
> But guess what: even if the issues is right (and the bridge is shorter than it should be) it's still on their (CNAIR) fault - they approved the technical project, they gave the building permit.


Do you have more photos of that bridge?


----------



## pasadia

This is the bridge: 
https://maps.app.goo.gl/3P42NQJHP1jjx8cp7

I will look for photos also, but most of Thorn are from 2016 when IT was U/C.


----------



## Le Clerk

rudiwien said:


> And as passadia said - CNAIR approved the design. They are thus not innocent, even IF the builder was the main culprit.


Finally you admit the obvious, that it is FIDIC YELLOW and that it was the consortium responsible to make the TD. Of course CNAIR is to blame for accepting that ( I said it on the previous page, but it was missed probably), as was the engineer who was the consultant for CNAIR.


----------



## Le Clerk

Huge progress for A3 near the border with HU


----------



## sponge_bob

*Huge Progress *on the Bacau Bypass as well in recent months. Christmas here we come.  


Le Clerk said:


> Huge progress


----------



## Le Clerk

Actually it was better in the previous months. 27% starting works in March is not that bad. But for August, probably many went on vacation and shut down the site. Not only for that project.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> But for August, probably many went on vacation and shut down the site. Not only for that project.


According to YOUR stats bypass, Bacau is the only project with no progress in July and August. Only two more projects had no progress in August. Out of 10 projects in total.

With the same progress, Bacau bypass might be opened in late 2020...


----------



## AlexAllex

On the contrary, number of workers has been doubled for Bacau bypass for the last two months (relocated from A1 Deva-Ilia). And they definitely did not slow down the work. Check PUM/API forum for updates.

27% was dust in the eyes from the Cuc minister, he even estimate 30% two months ago. The real progress is more than satisfying but ... c'mon...


----------



## MichiH

^^ If I got you right, Le Clerk's figures must be... crap?


----------



## AlexAllex

Those are the official CNAIR progress reports for infrastructure projects (motorways) in Romania. And ... yes... you can consider them crap.


----------



## rudiwien

It is CNAIR's crap, and LeClerk's not-reflected broadcasting of those numbers...

While it seems unlikely that there was no progress at all in the last months, in general, these progress numbers are not appropriate to reflect real construction progress, as they seem to rather represent the financial worth of what has been built. So very often, if the builder produces a large amount of beams, that is reflected as a large progress, even though that doesn't necessarily reflect the appropriate time needed to perform the works..


And also for the A3 lot, keep in mind that this is a 5km lot, so with a decent amount of workers, one can reach a lot of progress relatively quickly...


----------



## Le Clerk

Oh look!! Everyone is offering much better and substantiated figures. If this is "crap" are you up for non-crap figures?! BTW: for A3 are also crap? And for the rest?!


----------



## Le Clerk

AlexAllex said:


> Those are the official CNAIR progress reports for infrastructure projects (motorways) in Romania. And ... yes... you can consider them crap.


How is then the figure for LOT3 Lugoj-Deva valid, but not for the rest?! And what is other method for determining progress if not financial cost advance and acceptance by CNAIR?! Looking forward to seeing alternatives from smarts here.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> And for the rest?!


Do I have to roll out the satellite again??? Sigh!

The Bacau Bypass was missing a major bridge if you Clicky Here for the 3rd of September and on the same day it looks like there is a House on the way of the Bacau Bypass if you Clicky Here Instead


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The A1 dispute has reached the English news media: http://www.globalconstructionreview.com/news/cancellation-spanish-road-project-ignites-diplomat/

*A dispute between Romania’s highways agency and a Spanish-led construction consortium threatens to become a diplomatic row between their governments following the cancellation of a 21km highway contract after it was all but complete.*

The agency, CNAIR, commissioned the work on Romania’s A1 motorway between Cosevita and Ilia, near the city of Timisoara in the west of the country, in October 2013. The winning bidder was a team made up of Comsa (Spain), Aldesa Construccion (Spain), Teloxim (Romania) and Arcadis (Netherlands).

After 99% of the work was completed, CNAIR said there were problems with the way the work had been done, and on 28 August it executed its contractual right to step in and fix them itself. Meanwhile, the construction companies claimed CNAIR still had to pay them a significant part of the contract sum.​


----------



## rudiwien

sponge_bob said:


> Do I have to roll out the satellite again??? Sigh!
> 
> The Bacau Bypass was missing a major bridge if you Clicky Here for the 3rd of September and on the same day it looks like there is a House on the way of the Bacau Bypass if you Clicky Here Instead



No no, really, from the supposed 25% in May, LeClerk had already concluded that A7 will be finished this year, don't shatter that now with facts and common sense :lol:


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, lot 1. My bad.


----------



## marty11

A10/A1 @ Sebes


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> BTW: this government has its days numbered, and the coming ones will probably change some priorities.


Mr Dick is gone. In the past 7 years we had the shittiest government in the history of this country. From now on things should improve massively, including for infrastructure, if we only look at the plans for the opposition and the fact they have best chances to control all levers of power in the coming years.


----------



## rudiwien

With in the last few days, bridges have been mounted on the A10 at the new interchange with A1 near Sebes (more specifically, here: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/45.9841/23.5390), a couple of videos from the progress made by Ziarul Unirea:






















For the last of the metal beams to be put in places, A1 has been blocked for approx. 1 day, and traffic diverted through Sebes.


This is Lot 1, where it has been many times announced that it would open 2019 (albeit in some announcements they said w/o the Sebes motorway to motorway interchange, but with changing trough the interchange on the national road).

More complete video from the interchange, before beams were put:







Other videos along that route, all from within the last 1-2 weeks:


----------



## rudiwien

^^

And now the updates after the beams have been installed, same source as usual


----------



## rudiwien

CNAIR has released a statement on A10 Lot 1 Sebes - Alba Iulia (where the video from above is made...), http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/comunicat-de-presă-707, with Google translate that reads approx. like that:



> The physical stage of the works for the “Autostrada Sebes Turda, Lot 1” objective was 61% in December 2018, and at present the physical progress has reached 78.6%. As the remaining works do not affect the road, it is possible that depending on the weather conditions, this motorway sector will be open to traffic at the end of this year.


They never stop to amuse / annoy.. This is how yesterday, the node in Alba Iulia nord looked like:






and this 3 days ago, a piece of the middle of the lot:






Surely, no more work on the road to be done, if a bridge is not a road, and if a motorway doesn't need asphalt


----------



## sponge_bob

rudiwien said:


> Surely, no more work on the road to be done, if a bridge is not a road, and if a motorway doesn't need asphalt


Of course it will be open by christmas....well _if_ Le Clerk says it will be then it will be for sure. 

Meanwhile, in a field near Sibiu my trusty satellite went to work for me looking for a bit of A1 _actually under construction _and Ho!!

01 October ...nothing. 

16 October, we have construction onsite.


----------



## MichiH

sponge_bob said:


> Of course it will be open by christmas....well _if_ Le Clerk says it will be then it will be for sure.


Please be fair! The A10 statements are from CNAIR!

And I also remember that Le Clerk wrote that A7 Bacau bypass might be opened by the end of 2019 but I was also sure that he quoted anyone. I looked it up now:



Le Clerk said:


> ^^ *The Romanian builder on A7 commits to complete the motorway bypassing Bacau (16 km) by the end of 2019* - short of an year term for building a motorway, while the contractual deadline is 2022. It is a personal ambition of the builder (also based in Bacau but with successful motorway works in Romania previously) as I see it, and proof he is worth the rest of the sections. Works have started a month ago and progress is already at 10% - best rate of progress so far on all motorways. Contract was signed on 22.12.2018. *We will see if the commitment will be fulfilled, so good to be kept in mind*. :cheers:
> 
> *Source*


Again, Le Clerk reports a lot of shit on this thread and yes, he should always add the source and point out when the quoted statements are not realistic. Maybe he should omit some stupid statements from officials. But I appreciate that he reports about road construction here. We should be fair!


----------



## rudiwien

sponge_bob said:


> Meanwhile, in a field near Sibiu my trusty satellite went to work for me looking for a bit of A1 _actually under construction _and Ho!!
> 
> 01 October ...nothing.
> 
> 16 October, we have construction onsite.



That is until now reportedly only works on the technological road, there is discussion that the builder doesn't yet have a construction permit; so, technological road and archaeological works for now, it seems, and API/PUM members think that real work will start in spring.




MichiH said:


> [..]
> Again, Le Clerk reports a lot of shit on this thread and yes, he should always add the source and point out when the quoted statements are not realistic. Maybe he should omit some stupid statements from officials. But I appreciate that he reports about road construction here. We should be fair!



This is how my criticism to him also started - that he puts any random article w/o *any* reflection whatsoever on the reliability / credibility, even if history has proven so many times that it can't be true what they claim.

But he never changed that, and at some point, I guess one just get's cynical... 

I remember when I started reading about Romanian road construction some 5-6 years ago, and how impressed I was by how many roads were seemingly under construction, and to be finished in rather short time.. (especially being used to a reported opening time being actually kept, unless there were really major unforeseen issues...)
After some time, one is expected to learn from that!


----------



## MichiH

rudiwien said:


> That is until now reportedly only works on the technological road, there is discussion that the builder doesn't yet have a construction permit; so, technological road and archaeological works for now, it seems, and API/PUM members think that real work will start in spring.


What does "technological road" mean? Aerials clearly show that a lot of earthworks must have happend in just 2 weeks. You can clearly see the route! Earthworks are "real work" to me.


----------



## sponge_bob

We can see a "haul road" , a road for hauling earth and rocks.


----------



## rudiwien

MichiH said:


> What does "technological road" mean? Aerials clearly show that a lot of earthworks must have happend in just 2 weeks. You can clearly see the route! Earthworks are "real work" to me.



In German it's a "Baustraße". Not sure what is the best term in English.

The earthworks are as far as I understood just top-soil removal. Nothing else yet, because - lack of construction permit..


----------



## MichiH

^^ Building a "Baustraße" (road for hauling earth and rocks; or, road so that construction vehicles can drive to the site of a bridge construction etc.) counts as "u/c" for me. Earth works are earth works  Also start of building a single bridge is the start of construction for me. It's because German building permits are invalid after 10 years when constructon works didn't tart. When you just start(!) building things like a bridge (more tha not clearance only), the building permits stay valid for iternity. When there was a lack of money in 2000s, some building permits (plan approval orders) were kept valid this way. Clearance works do not count as construction start.


----------



## rudiwien

I learned the hard way to not assume any western standards / conventions to be valid in Romania.. Where some ~5 years ago politicians still rushed builders with false promises to start building w/o having all the permits in place.. They are a bit more cautious now since they realised it is not so easy to retro-actively get the permits if some things are already in the field.. And they don't believe so much anymore in the governmental lies..

I think u/c in Romania should not be assumed unless they have the construction permit (and order to start) for at least parts of the lot. And as far as I know (might be wrong of course), that is not yet the case here.

I think what we see is not much more than clearance (one could argue that top soil removal is more, though), and as archaeological works also have just started now (something that they would better do earlier, but they don't), you will not see things that resemble an actual construction work until spring. And until the permits are issued, I wouldn't trust that they are out soon..

Of course, if you just want to tick off a box saying that something has started, no one will keep you from doing it - but it is not the reality yet. Or would you have counted the German pro-forma "start" of "construction that you mentioned as really u/c? I think if the goal is to actually get an overview on the *real* status, there is no point in that...


----------



## MichiH

^^ Yes, I would. German projects usually start with just one bridge construction and nothing else for many months. I need a minimum definition for construction start and that's mine. If it's the only info I'd expect, even groundbreaking ceremonies count. Like what happened last week in Croatia.


----------



## hammersklavier

rudiwien said:


> In German it's a "Baustraße". Not sure what is the best term in English.
> 
> The earthworks are as far as I understood just top-soil removal. Nothing else yet, because - lack of construction permit..


Hmm, I'd probably use "construction road" for Baustraße, because "bau" makes me think "building" or "construction", and of course Straße is the German reflex of English "street". "Technological road" does not seem natural or meaningful to me at all.

"Haul road" might also work but I usually think of them being more for mining or logging, roads purpose-built for heavy trucks.


----------



## Uppsala

rudiwien said:


> ^^
> 
> Yeah, road signs is another crappy topic in Romania.. albeit the least significant one, as it seems
> 
> Love it always when you come e.g. from Sebes to the west, and you are the exit before Orastie, but then the sign is like that:
> (https://www.google.com/maps/@45.891...4!1sxRyAWJGffSjgubN2ZbBx1w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656)
> 
> 
> 
> Now, there is absolutely no point in displaying "Sebes" on that sign, because *you just came from there*, and there were three exits for Sebes, and this one is >20 km away from the last one... They should write "Orastie East", and likely add "Cugir" or whatever big town in the neighbourhood, but NOT Sebes...
> 
> Best are the signs where it writes a destination both on the sign for continuing on the motorway, AND for exiting.... :bash::bash:




And they still dont have any exitnumbers in Romania?


----------



## Theijs

Uppsala said:


> And they still dont have any exitnumbers in Romania?


I still wonder that there is no (visible) safety standard for the petrol stations at rest areas along Romanian highways.
Nowhere a decent petrol station, but containers with a fuel tank placed on a parking designated area. 
As somebody wrote before: Romania has no experience with highways and has therefore poor (design) standards in its legislation.


----------



## rudiwien

These petrol stations are a disgrace indeed.. They came only some time after opening, were meant to be *temporary*, but still until now, there isn't even a tender for having a proper rest area..

I do think that it worked for some time, while you still had only small patches of motorway and you were on the national roads with constant petrol stations and restaurants.

But now that you can go from the border with Hungary to east of Lugoj (Margina), and than again from west of Deva (Illia) to Sibiu, you have two stretches of ~150km each, w/o any proper infrastructure; and not that much infrastructure on the national road in between, as it was not the traditional transit route.. Add to this that there is also not that much on the Hungarian M43, I think there are only petrol stations off the motorway.

Especially if ever the Lot 3 on that part opens, you hardly pass through any villages / towns, so demand should increase significantly for on-motorway service areas.


----------



## MichiH

^^ so, quite similar to Spain where you usually just have offline service. But they are located directly at the exits and signed on the directions signs. And Spain does also have a lot of transit.


----------



## Uppsala

And back to my question: They still dont have any exitnumbers in Romania?


----------



## MichiH

^^ no. And to be honest, I don't need them.


----------



## Uppsala

MichiH said:


> ^^ no. And to be honest, I don't need them.



Why not? They are very practical. By the way, they have exitnumbers in Hungary and in Serbia.


----------



## Theijs

Uppsala said:


> Why not? They are very practical. By the way, they have exitnumbers in Hungary and in Serbia.




Please, read the last alinea from my post again!


----------



## rudiwien

MichiH said:


> ^^ so, quite similar to Spain where you usually just have offline service.



There's only very few examples of that yet in Romania, one example is this one, between Nadlac and Arad:
https://www.google.com/maps/@46.1803096,21.1180765,662m/data=!3m1!1e3

But otherwise, you mostly still have restaurants and gas stations where they were useful along the national road, but that's often far off the exits, and many of them are (slowly, or some faster) dying due to lack of customers..

So, there's still some, let's call it potential for optimisation..


----------



## pasadia

They have started numbering exits on recent highways - for example on A10 near Aiud

Building permit will be issued only after technical project is approved by CNAIR and necessary land expropriation are done. Usually there are 2 or 3 building permit per sector (first one for big part of the works, the second for I/C or works needed for relocation of utilities). But that haul road that you have spoken about earlier is permitted without building permit.


----------



## rudiwien

More pictures from the preliminary works on A1 Sibiu-Pitesti, the lot south of Sibiu, from members of API / peundemerg forum, on the "construction" road, or however we name that properly 




















And more satellite images, where that road is becoming more and more visible.



















Still reports are the same, no construction permit yet, so actual work on the motorway will start only later.


----------



## rudiwien

And one from the same source, on the works near Bacaua, where the eastern north-south section is part of A7 and will be full profile, and the rest is a bypass road in the rank of a national road (mostly 1+1 I think). Map here: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/46.5390/26.9234


----------



## MichiH

Romania's most important road project: Sibiu - Pitesti motorway will be built in 3 stages

Stage 1 comprises lot 1.1, lot 4 and lot 5 (13.17km, 129 million € + 9.86km, 422 million € + 30.35km, 387 million €). Stage 1 should be completed by December 2023 because it's the EU deadline for 85% funding. Travel time should be reduced by 57 minutes for cars and 54 minutes for trucks.

Stage 2 is lot 3 with a length of 37.40km. Stage 3 comprises lot 1.2 and lot 2 (0.98km + 30.35km). No completion date is specified.

Stage 1 (blue by December 2023):









Stage 2:









Stage 3:


----------



## lampsakos21

Very important step towards the crucial completion of A1...but one question... why they dint do all the lots at the same time ? Lot 5 and 4 will be useless if lot 3 is not done at the same time


----------



## Doctor_Doof

Probably had to do with the fact that the entire project costs over 1 billion €, and Lot 1 has already started construction. Lot 2 and 3 would also require digging tunnels, which there would be 8 or 9 tunnels in both sections.


----------



## sponge_bob

lampsakos21 said:


> Very important step towards the crucial completion of A1...but one question... why they dint do all the lots at the same time ?


It was costed at as much as €3bn euros at one stage so this was too much that could go pear shaped like Bechtel did and it was broken into 5 lots. I don't think it will cost €3bn euros me. North of €2bn probably. 

As well as that the European funds deadline is end 2023 and a job still underway on 01 January 2024 might get no Euro funds at all. 

The remainder will probably be tendered in 2021/2 to open after 2023 some time but it is likely that the remainder will not be funded as heavily by Brussels while anything that can be opened by end 2023 will attract 85% funding. 70% funding is the most that Brussels will entertain after 2023, maybe 75%.


----------



## Le Clerk

Awesome shots!



claudiu_ne2000 said:


>


----------



## Le Clerk

DN5 upgrade was signed today for a 5 km road and the services area near the Giurgiu bridge with Porr. 2 opposite parkings of 17 k sqm each for TIR and small cars, 2 public washrooms, are planned. *Source*


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Of course it will be open by christmas....well _if_ Le Clerk says it will be then it will be for sure.


*I* was saying. Good reading skills. kay:

_________________________________

BTW: as expected, the new gov will bring some changes. First one, it will ditch the negotiations with the Chinese for A3 Ploiesti-Brasov, and will probably try to put it under EU financing.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> *I* was saying. Good reading skills. kay:
> 
> _________________________________
> 
> BTW: as expected, the new gov will bring some changes.


Who’s the new minister for infrastructure?


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> BTW: as expected, the new gov will bring some changes. First one, it will ditch the negotiations with the Chinese for A3 Ploiesti-Brasov, and will probably try to put it under EU financing.


What will happen to the programmed EU financing for the many kms of roads in the NE that have not even started???? Say in the Iasi region. ???? 

The deadline is 4 years from now to collect that money. 

I'll make an easy prediction now.

New Government.
New Minister
New Promises
Same old shite 
New minister after 6 months.
Repeat. 

.......and you will repeat every one of those promises as gospel.


----------



## rudiwien

lampsakos21 said:


> Very important step towards the crucial completion of A1...but one question... why they dint do all the lots at the same time ? Lot 5 and 4 will be useless if lot 3 is not done at the same time



Yes, Lot 4 is not that useful, also 5 is not going to be super busy, but at least Curtea de Arges is a small town by itself, and it is important for touristic reasons, having a famous monastery where the royals are buried, and being the gateway to Transfagarasan. That still doesn't justify the motorway stump, a modern DN with city bypasses might be enough, or they could build it half-profile first, but well..
There was the "Lot 6", a modernisation of DN73C from Tigveni to Ramnicu Valcea, that would have made the stump way more useful, but it seems to be not on the agenda anymore. Would still be useful if all the lots are done for connecting the mentioned city..


The major problem with the real mountain sections 2 & 3:

- There is no proper geo study done, way too little drilling. By any minimal standards, this is just way below it. There were a few additional drilling contracted in the last years, but that is still below minimal...

- CNAIR is likely still afraid to do anything that relates to that monstrosity that people call "tunnels". They still haven't auctioned any, not on A1 Deva-Lugoj Lot 3, not the one around Zalau (Meses) on A3, ...


Lot 1 makes sense, because the road is very busy until DN1 & DN7 split, even though it is at least already 2+2, but not grade separated, and also the roundabout where DN1 & DN7 split would be good to be not that busy anymore.

But well, given the track record of CNAIR, it will already be really hard to have Lot 4 & 5 on time for this funding cycle..


----------



## sponge_bob

rudiwien said:


> But well, given the track record of CNAIR, it will already be really hard to have Lot 4 & 5 on time for this funding cycle..


The next funding cycle (meaning EU funds paid from c. 2024 to 2029 for completed roads) will not be as benign for Eastern Europe as the more recent cycles. Delivering €1bn of EU funded roads by 2023 will cost Romania €150m. Building €1bn of EU funded roads from 2024 to 2029 will cost Romania €300m. 

By the time the next cycle after is discussed seriously, in 7 years, it may well be that the EU will fund no more roads.....ever. All of this ongoing incompetence has a price. That price is getting increasingly higher.


----------



## Le Clerk

If you mean A7 and DX connections to the bridge, those will be auctioned for works next year with the goal to be completed by end of 2023. Braila-Galati DX works contract is already tendered and a winner is expected by mid December. Of course, if only half of these (A7 and the other DXs for which FS s are ongoing) are completed by 2023, it will still be an awesome result, and all EU funds willy be used. A12 will also be probably completed by then. And most of A3 which is now contracted.

There is no way unde the Sun that PiSi or Cobra will be completed before 2030. With any government in place. They will continue to be a priority and will be funded by the government if the EU decides it is not important. BUT, as I said, I do not think it will be the case.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> *There is no way unde the Sun that PiSi or Cobra will be completed before 2030.* With any government in place. They will continue to be a priority and will be funded by the government if the EU decides it is not important. BUT, as I said, I do not think it will be the case.


The EU target is to finish the A6 and A1 by 2030 latest. Of course the A6 would be ditched were Serbia to join the EU in the meanwhile but for now it is a European target and Romania will have to do its bit or risk getting cut out of all road funds from Brussels!

As for that on off PPP joke north of Ploesti, who knows.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> The EU target is to finish the A6 and A1 by 2030 latest. Of course the A6 would be ditched were Serbia to join the EU in the meanwhile but for now it is a European target and Romania will have to do its bit or risk getting cut out of all road funds from Brussels!
> 
> As for that on off PPP joke north of Ploesti, who knows.


A1 will be completed by 2030 most probably. A0 as well BTW (A0 south, which is contracted completely now, will be completed by 2023 also most probably). Such that Romania will have a complete corridor from Black sea to Hungary by 2030. 

A7 will also be completed by 2030, which is also TEN-T, and its DX connections to Braila bridge and to Constanta.

I would say that CoBra has a chance to be completed by then if they start preparations from now for EU funds, under a better alignment and more environmentally friendly, as the new minister says. A3 could be completed entirely by 2030, including the section from Brasov to Sighisoara and Tg Mures, thus a second corridor will be opened to Hungary by then.

A8* and A6, both TEN-T, have no chances by 2030. Maybe after 2030, if the EU still commits funding. 

*the Parliament committed by bill of law to A8 (following strong protests in the street) and there is a very strong civil society pressure to be started, and this may mean that it may be prioritised before 2030, if this new government really wants to prioritise it, as it claimed. Money from the national budget will have to be committed, as the bill requires, and it will be quite a lot of money.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk;163938842 this morning said:


> There is no way unde the Sun that PiSi or Cobra will be completed before 2030.





Le Clerk;163942076 this afternoon said:


> A1 will be completed by 2030 most probably.


Make up your mind.


----------



## Le Clerk

It is the same thing in English. By 2030.


----------



## MichiH

Never ever completed in 2029 or earlier but very likely in 2030?

I'd believe the statement if it would be about 2019 and 2020 - less than two months before the end of 2019 but such a detailed prediction for 10 years ahead? No, boy


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> It is the same thing in English. By 2030.


You presented 2 diametrically opposed outcomes for 2030 in 2 posts, same thing me hole.


----------



## Le Clerk

Works on A12 (lot 1) finally on YouTube


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> You presented 2 diametrically opposed outcomes for 2030 in 2 posts, same thing me hole.


Let us put it this way. Closer to 2030 is the best chance for both A1 and A3 to be completed, especially when considering the mountain sections.


----------



## MichiH

^^ No. It's just wild guess. Not based on any facts nor reliable announcements/plans.


----------



## Le Clerk

Both for PiSi and CoBra 2030 is the safest bet. For PiSi we don't even have geological studies ready for the most difficult sections, and the chances we have those in 2-3 years are slim. Then there is need for tenders for works (minimum 2 years) , and works proper (at least 5 years). You get easily to 2030.

Almost the same thing for CoBra (no proper feasibility - unless the 2015 one is to be considered a proper one), unless they find a way to push it to PPP. 

Unfortunately, for most difficult mountain sections we do not even have good feasibility studies.  All other planned or U/C motorways have not had their share of problems with the FS (A0, A3, A12, hopefully A7 now where we have incoming FS for all the project, and its connecting DXs as well).


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW



> The European Commission’s president-elect Ursula von der Leyen has accepted Romanian MEP Adina Valean for the position of commissioner for transport in her team, an EC spokesperson told local G4Media.ro.


 https://www.romania-insider.com/romania-adina-valean-european-commissioner-transport


----------



## sponge_bob

You are aware that Valean, if she passes the EU parliament hearings, can only really influence funding for the A1 and A6....not the A3 or any other 'planned' transcarpathians.


----------



## Le Clerk

I am not inferring anything, but the fact that the commissioner for transports is a Romanian, kinda ironic. Other than that, she was head of Transports Commission in the EP, so she is quite knowledgeable in the field. But she will support projects supported by current government, as she is liberal, same as the governing party.

BTW: the current transports minister shortly briefed his priorities for the coming period: A0, PiSi, A3 (including CoBra), and A7 and A8. Here's my link to that.


----------



## sponge_bob

This makes it a no a yes and a maybe ....in one day. I told you to make up your mind. 



Le Clerk;163938842 yesterday morning said:


> There is no way unde the Sun that PiSi or Cobra will be completed before 2030.





Le Clerk;163942076 yesterday afternoon said:


> A1 will be completed by 2030 most probably.





sponge_bob said:


> *Make up your mind*.





Le Clerk;163955318 yesterday night said:


> Let us put it this way. Closer to 2030 is the best chance for both A1 and A3 to be completed, especially when considering the mountain sections.


.....and stop _linking_ the A3 and A1, they are completely different funding propositions and completely different national and international priorities. 

[EDIT] I should stop using the word "planned" in this thread, my bads.


----------



## MichiH

^^ You forgot:



Le Clerk said:


> Both for PiSi and CoBra 2030 is the safest bet.


Sure, it's "safest" (2% is safer than just 1%), not "safe" but still.

I would not bet 1 lei nor 1 ban that A1 or A3 would be completly in service 2x2 with motorway standard on a grade-separated alignment by 2030 nor 2040 nor 2050 nor ever.


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> I would not bet 1 lei nor 1 ban that A1 or A3 would be completly in service 2x2 with motorway standard on a grade-separated alignment by 2030 nor 2040 nor 2050 nor ever.


I'd agree with most all most all of that. 

The EU will eventually _make_ Romania build the A1 by the 2030 target date while _every _other road depends entirely on the vagaries of whatever bunch of muppets is in government between now and 2030. I don't believe that Romania will figure out how to build another transcarpathian, apart from the A1, and by 2030 though.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> I'd agree with most all most all of that.
> 
> *The EU will eventually make Romania build the A1 *by the 2030 target date while _every _other road depends entirely on the vagaries of whatever bunch of muppets is in government between now and 2030. I don't believe that Romania will figure out how to build another transcarpathian, apart from the A1, and by 2030 though.


:lol::lol:

How exactly would that happen? Since you stated it so strongly? I suppose you have an argument, besides those clichees about EU money which are never confirmed in practice.

BTW: it is in Romania interest in the first place to have A1 completed (and A0 for that matter). I am not sure the EU is more interested than Romania in this corridor.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> .....and stop _linking_ the A3 and A1, they are completely different funding propositions and completely different national and international priorities.
> 
> [EDIT] I should stop using the word "planned" in this thread, my bads.




A1 and A3 *are built* in parallel ATM. *Both on EU money*. They are different indeed in priorities.


----------



## rudiwien

*Parts* of A3 are *built on EU money*, as:

- There is still nothing about Ploiesti - Brasov, except for the n-th time changing between PP,P state funds and EU funds as the goal.

- There is still nothing on either Brasov - Targu Mures, or at least Brasov-Sibiu (A13), to link the pieces of A3 via A13, A1 and A10.


Besides this, all forecasts that you do are the same as when forecasting the outcome of a *roulette* wheel - or likely even worse, because there, the law of large numbers means that if you try long enough, you will eventually get your result..

My opinion:

- given the reserved corridors, the rather weak nature protection laws, the rather weak organisation of NIMBYs, the rather not existing opposition from local politicians against highway projects (i.e., a situation that was present in the western countries mostly in the 50s to 70s), and the general availability of EU funds, a *well organised*, *knowledgeable* CNAIR, starting now, could have A1 built surely well before 2030.
Most of it could likely be done by 2025, except maybe some of the longer tunnels.

- given the* track record of how CNAIR** "works"* currently, if nothing changes, 2030 sounds as reliable as statements that A10 would open in 2019 
If it takes since ~2013 until now to NOT fix the issue of the tunnels on A1 Lugoj - Deva (resp., to no even be able to START working on this section any time soon), there is *no way* that a route with many more tunnels will be ready in ~10 years. Hell, it took *SIX* years for Lugoj-Deva Lot 3 (forcefully) and Lot 4 to be opened, and they are nothing compared to Sibiu-Pitesti...


----------



## Le Clerk

rudiwien said:


> *Parts* of A3 are *built on EU money*, as:
> 
> - There is still nothing about Ploiesti - Brasov, except for the n-th time changing between PP,P state funds and EU funds as the goal.


This I agree with, but the news is that the new government wants to make it on a more environmentally friendly alignment, which is a very good news, and on EU funds and with EU assistance. Also good news. We will see how this goes in practice.



> - There is still nothing on either Brasov - Targu Mures, or at least Brasov-Sibiu (A13), to link the pieces of A3 via A13, A1 and A10.


Brasov-Sighisoara motorway (part of A3) was a few months open for FS update. Any news on that?



> - given the* track record of how CNAIR** "works"* currently, if nothing changes, 2030 sounds as reliable as statements that A10 would open in 2019
> If it takes since ~2013 until now to NOT fix the issue of the tunnels on A1 Lugoj - Deva (resp., to no even be able to START working on this section any time soon), there is *no way* that a route with many more tunnels will be ready in ~10 years. Hell, it took *SIX* years for Lugoj-Deva Lot 3 (forcefully) and Lot 4 to be opened, and they are nothing compared to Sibiu-Pitesti...


You kinda get contradicted here with your first statement that there is no use to make such long predictions.


----------



## rudiwien

Le Clerk said:


> This I agree with, but the news is that the new government wants to make it on a more environmentally friendly alignment, which is a very good news, and on EU funds and with EU assistance. Also good news. We will see how this goes in practice.



There have been so many announcements regarding this section, if only a qiarter of them would have been implemented, you would have at least 3 parallel motorways in the Prahova valley right now :bash: 

So, just because some says they want to do something, this counts nothing. Real actions like awarding the route study, or having applied for EU funding, or signing the construction contracts is, as history shows, the only thing that really counts in Romania (and also other places)




Le Clerk said:


> Brasov-Sighisoara motorway (part of A3) was a few months open for FS update. Any news on that?



I don't know anything on this, but it doesn't seem to have the highest priority with any government recently, as they didn't even care to announce something on that. Also, a motorway to Sighisoara would also just be a part, then you still miss the section to Targu Mures..



Le Clerk said:


> You kinda get contradicted here with your first statement that there is no use to make such long predictions.



No, I said that *your* predictions are like a roulette wheel. I stated that if you take any existing track record, you won't even reach your forecast. And how fast it *could* work with a proper administrative backbone.


----------



## pasadia

I can assure you, there is not any news about FS in Brașov - Sighisoara segment. 
In april I personally asked Neaga, head of CNAIR ar that time, about Brașov - Făgăraș segment, which has a FS made in Bechtel time as part of Autostrada Transilvania. He told me that there are negociation with Search Corporation, contractor of Bechtel, as CNAIR doesn't have all the papers. Also said that this negociation will be over în summer and together with FS for Făgăraș - Sibiu which (he said) it was due în August 8. And after that, în fall 2019, IT will start bidding process for design and build for all segments between Sibiu and Brasov.

Of curse, all of this is bullshiet. Nothing happen, nothing will.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Negotiation about what? Did they ask Search Corporation to hand over the (long ago completed) documents for Fagaras - Brasov?

Was there really a contract for Sibiu - Fagaras FS? It's fine when there is a deadline for a FS but there can always be delays with any kind of contract - not just in Romania. And it's possible that CNAIR didn't like some details or found out that something is incomplete etc.


----------



## pasadia

Well, situation is like that:

- for Bechtel contact, "Autostrada Transilvania" between Brasov and Bors, FS were made by Search and Iptana (it was split in 2 parts, Iptana had the segments between Targu Mures (or Iernut) towards Bors). At the beginning these FS was comissioned by CNAIR (AND I think it was their name back then, 2005-2006), but later on Bechtel had a bigger role also in FS and technical project phase (it was more usefull for them in order to optimise cost, but also Romanian entities were not quick enough in evaluation and approving of documents. 

Because segments from Targu Mures towards west were prioritized by Romanian state, those paper (FS) ended up in CNAIR archive. These seems that it was not the case with the work of SEARCH, and CNAIR doesn't have all the papers. I don't know if they want to buying it now, I don't know what quality those documents have...

I would rather have a new contract for FS for that segment (Brasov - Fagaras, 70 km). Fagaras - Targu Mures segment is already out of masterplan and probably won't get build in next 30+ years anyway. 

For Fagaras - Sibiu segment there is undergoing a contract. It was sign in 2015 (bidding process started in 201) but as far as we know it is not over. It was suspended for a year between 2015-2016, later on they were reluctant to accept a more direct path between Avrig and Sibiu because they wanted to avoid tunnels (initial proposal was that from Avrig highway will go a little bit south towards A1 near Boita, meaning a 15 km detour for main traffic between Brasov and western part of Romania).

Probably now they are in the phase of obtaining environmental permit. It should be over soon, but I very much doubt that they will start bidding process soon enough in order to utilize funds from 2014-2020 financial cycle.


----------



## Le Clerk

Thank you Pasadia. What an old story this is!! 

________________

Works on A12 (DX12 rather) (lot 1) currently in full swing:


----------



## marty11

Theijs said:


> Who’s the new minister for infrastructure?



_Originally Posted by rudiwien_

_The "hall of shame" for the roughly last 5,5 years.

Alexandru Nazare Feb 09 2012	May 07 2012	88 days
Ovidiu Silaghi May 07 2012	Dec 21 2012	228 days
Relu Fenechiu Dec 21 2012	Aug 26 2013	248 days
Ramona Mănescu Aug 26 2013	Mar 05 2014	191 days
Dan Șova Mar 05 2014 Jun 24 2014 111 days
Ioan Rus Jun 24 2014 Jul 16 2015 1 year 22 days
Iulian Matache Jul 16 2015	Nov 17 2015	124 days
Dan Marian Costescu Nov 17 2015	Jul 07 2016	233 days
Petru Sorin Buşe Jul 07 2016	Jan 04 2017	181 days
Alexandru Răzvan Cuc Jan 04 2017 Oct 17 2017	293 days

10 Ministers, so the average duration in office is <7 months, with only one lasting more than 1 year (and that just about..)_

Felix Stroe Oct 17 2017 Jan 29 2018	104 days
Lucian Șova Jan 29 2018 Feb 22 2019 1 year, 24 days
Alexandru Razvan Cuc Feb 22 2019 Nov 4 2019 255 days
Lucian Nicolae Bode Nov 4 2019 ?

Before last week, this guy was the head of Transports Commission in the Parliament, so he is pretty knowledgeable in the field. He will have about one year to prove his managerial skills, before API (through Catalin Drula) will finally take over the construction of road infrastructure in Romania, following the parliamentary election at the end of next year, most likely. Then, we will hopefully have the chance to finally see a Transportation minister lasting in office for at least 2 years, for the first time since 2004.


----------



## Le Clerk

I am not sure this prediction that Drula will take over the ministry of transportation will be confirmed. We still have one year to go until the general elections, and a lot depends also how USR will perform, following this failure to take into the second round of presidential elections. Drula was head of campaign for USR, and there are internal voices calling for his resignation.


----------



## marty11

^^

Well, USR-PLUS will certainly be part of the governing coalition after the elections. And I'm sure that the Transportation portofolio will be among the few they will want to take over the most.


----------



## pasadia

Just to make it clear (the information above)


----------



## Theijs

marty11 said:


> ... before API (through Catalin Drula) will finally take over the construction of road infrastructure in Romania.


For a sustainable development of road infrastructure Mr. Drula might be better become head of CNAIR than a minister of transport & infrastructure.
But as I don’t know him, I maybe better keep my mouth closed


----------



## Le Clerk

Rasnov-Cristian (part of Comarnic-Brasov A3)



theChosen said:


> A început asfaltarea ciotului de autostradă Râșnov – Cristian. Până acum s-au realizat mai puțin de 10% din lucrări


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Thank you Pasadia. What an old story this is!!
> 
> ________________
> 
> Works on A12 (DX12 rather) (lot 1) currently in full swing:


LOT 2 !


----------



## rudiwien

Le Clerk said:


> Works on A12 (DX12 rather) (lot 1) currently in full swing:



How is that "full swing"? :lol:

I seriously hope that there will then be a way "fuller swing" at some point, otherwise this motorway will be built slower than A10 Lot 2 (by Aktor) :lol:


----------



## Le Clerk

Works have only started a few weeks ago, and there is quite some ground work there.

Still, I agree that a huge problem we have with several projects is site mobilisation from the contractor, which is very low generally. This needs to be addressed by contract rules ASAP, because it is one of the cause of protracted projects. There are solutions to this issue, but they need legal provisioning.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Works have only started a few weeks ago, and there is quite some ground work there.


Lot 1 or lot 2?


----------



## rudiwien

New videos from DX12:

Lot 1:





Lot 2:


----------



## MichiH

When have construction works for DX12/A12 lot1 been started? Is there any deadline for completion? 2021? 2022?


----------



## rudiwien

You can find some information at http://forum.peundemerg.ro/index.php?topic=251.msg162996#msg162996


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Lot 1 or lot 2?


LOT 2.

LOT 1 started a few months ago.


_____________



A7 / Bacau by-pass


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## MichiH

^^ It was Le Clerk, not ChrisZwolle


----------



## Le Clerk

That is why PSD lost today, and the whole year actually (we also had Euro elections where PSD lost big time). Because they ****ed up with the infrastructure and that particular project, for which people actually walked on foot for 400 km to demonstrate its importance. And this is why it needs to be prioritised by the new government.

BTW: to be exact, the FS for the most difficult section of Tg Neamt-Tg Mures of A8 was signed earlier this year, this being the first step in preparation of this project.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> It says a lot about Romania that a vote was actually passed in Parliament prioritising that very road. *Stuff was supposed to start within 30 days and right now not a single cm of road is under construction over a year after that vote was held. *


That is impossible under any circumstances. You need to be clueless on such projects to expect construction works one year after a law was passed. What annoyed people was that part of the motorway was sliced for PPP probably with the Chinese. That is now history. It will be put entirely under EU procedures. 



> https://www.romania-insider.com/romania-law-building-union-highway


If this is relevant for anyone, that is the staggering cost of this !!!!


> The A8 highway connecting Targu Mures to Iasi and the Ungheni border crossing to Moldova will have 320 kilometers and the costs are estimated at EUR 8.9 billion.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> You need to be clueless on such projects to expect construction works one year after a law was passed.


I, along with anyone who reads this thread, needs to be clueless to expect anything useful to happen in Romania at all.


----------



## Le Clerk

At least here in Romania we are very positive after the last elections. True enough, it can be consumed fast.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> At least here in Romania we are very positive after the last elections. True enough, it can be consumed fast.


That there is now for the time being a government that cares, with hopefully a responsible minister, is just part one.
CNAIR is imho the bottleneck and should be cleaned up so finally competent people get a chance to work there. This will only be part two.

Stage 3 is a good interaction between ministries and CNAIR (obviously more actors).

So I don’t expect big miracles in the short term, unless some documents are ready on the shelve that can finally be signed by a director or minister who actually cares and takes responsibility.

The latter was the case with European Funding for a new bridge over the river Mureș in the city of a Arad. The document to be signed was one year laying in București...

So unprofessional this attitude of political revenge.


----------



## rudiwien

LeClerk, you are always optimistic about any project in Romania, even if it is announced via what sounds like a press release directly from the party headquarters.. I tend to stay realistic after following motorway projects in Romania in great detail for the last ~6 years.

Regarding the current situation - the government doesn't have a proper majority in parliament, so their possibilities are limited. And the next elections are just ~1 year away, and nobody knows what will really happen there. Still, ~35% voted for the PSD candidate, so maybe PSD will get that many votes also then, and they will again form the government?

Now about this government, I think the best illustration is what happened in 2016 (if I got the year correctly), where the technocrat government worked mostly on laying a foundation for having better managed projects.
Of course, they were then mocked for not opening any motorway in that period of roughly 1 year - while everyone should know that you cannot even open a motorway on your own merit (i.e. you started the project yourself) in a full legislation cycle, given the time for studies, tendering, etc..
I don't see why this should be much different now, but I hope to stand to be corrected!


----------



## Le Clerk

rudiwien said:


> LeClerk, you are always optimistic about any project in Romania,


You need to read, reread what I wrote a bunch of pages back and see how "optimistic" I am.

Anyhow, concerning politics, lets leave them aside. What you wrote above is plain and simple, and it could very well happen (we are having enough of that on the Ro forum). Let's stick to facts from the new minister. I am waiting for example what they will decide for CoBra. He gave a 1 month deadline for decision. That is a big one for a start.


----------



## Le Clerk

rudiwien said:


> I was not talking about financial resources (even though what y*ou posted is worth >50 million Euro*, so that's also not nothing), .


That is not the matter ! The matter is that this is a precedent for the other litigation concerning lot 3 Deva-Lugoj, which is a copycat. And which may end up with a similar ruling. May! This related to the hysteria here when the contract for latter was terminated, hysteria that loss of money was imminent from litigation, something I tried in vain I tried to cool down.


----------



## rudiwien

^^


I have no clue what you talk about, I talked about the DX feasibility studies which are ~50 million Euro. I guess 


Le Clerk said:


> You need to read, reread


and then write :lol: Just because you read twice 50 million, that doesn't necessarily refer to the same thing 

In any case, enough feeding of the troll, I'll stop here...


----------



## Le Clerk

^^



> I talked about the DX feasibility studies which are ~50 million Euro. I guess


What do you mean by ~ 50 mil .. I guess ?!

You made that comment immediately after I posted that info on Salini losing a 50 mil claim against CNAIR ... and thought you talked about that.


----------



## rudiwien

Le Clerk said:


> You made that comment* immediately after I posted that info on Salini *losing a 50 mil claim against CNAIR ... and thought you talked about that.



So, this is the sequence of posts:



Le Clerk said:


> BTW. CNAIR won the litigation with Salini for Sibiu-Orastie lot 3, at the international court of arbitration in Paris. The court rejected a 50 m euro claim from Salini and admitted a 20 m euro claim from CNAIR to be paid by Salini.
> ...





rudiwien said:


> Especially given the quality of the FS that are normally done, they are not worth the paper work....





Le Clerk said:


> It will take 2 years to perform these FSs. ....





MichiH said:


> I hope so. But there were so many tender procedures which didn't end up in construction works. Terrain is not as difficult as for A1/A3 mountain crossings but still. I just hope the best.... I hope I'm wrong...
> ....





rudiwien said:


> I was not talking about financial resources (even though what you posted is worth >50 million Euro, so that's also not nothing), but resources in CNAIR to manage auctions, projects, etc.. the only thing they seem to know well is to *postpone decisions* about winning bids, etc.
> 
> In any case, let's see how many of these studies will actually be finished, or will end up like the ones for A13 currently, where the section Sibiu - Făgăraș was signed in 2015 (!), for a *revision*, and it's still not here.. In comparison, your two year estimate sounds highly optimistic, not based on any previous experience of what happened..


So, my post comes as the fourth in a sequence that talks about FS, that is "directly after" ? :bash::bash::bash::bash:
Interesting definition


----------



## Le Clerk

So wherefrom you pulled off that number 50 mil euros anyhow, exactly the number I posted in the context?!

_________












________________


BTW: as expected, the minister of transportation met with the civil society today and confirmed that A8 will be entirely put under EU procedure and the FS will be done for the entire section of A8 from EU funding. Source


----------



## Qtya

M4 Berettyóújfalu - Nagykereki (Ro border) scheduled to be completed by 30.07.2020.

The inauguration is up to the Romanian side's (A3) readiness.

Source: https://haon.hu/kozelet/helyi-kozelet/hamarosan-osszeer-a-ket-sztrada-3704484/


----------



## Le Clerk

We do not have a deadline for the RO section, but AFAIK it is about 70% completion ATM so there are chances it should be ready by mid-next year if they maintain current pace which is quite good.


----------



## rudiwien

It's the "Trameco SA" lot:










(Source: Forum PUM)


----------



## Le Clerk

That is old data from end September. End of October was already at over 60%. I am expecting to be at around 70% currently, as both October and November were very mild . But winter is coming so works will be paced down. Anyway, very good progress from May.


----------



## hegyaljai

Le Clerk said:


> We do not have a deadline for the RO section, but AFAIK it is about 70% completion ATM so there are chances it should be ready by mid-next year if they maintain current pace which is quite good.


"We do not have a deadline for the RO section,..." The cooperation betwen H and R running properly. Please Mr "Le Clerk" finish your comments only for the noise! Please make comments abaut real issues, and not any more about Your dreams.


----------



## Le Clerk

Huh?! In english?

________________


BTW: officially, Biharia-Bors is at 67% completion according to the MT (not very far from my guesstimate at 70%), which has just completed the financing request to the EU for the section ~ 30 mil euros. *Source*


----------



## Le Clerk

Bridge at Braila U/C - some drone shots.







In the meanwhile, waiting for the official award for the DX linking the bridge with the city of Galati.


----------



## sponge_bob

Nope, the lanes and hard shoulder will be about what was shown


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Here's the standard for expressway (this taken from Braila-Galati express):
> 
> speed: 120 km/h
> platform: 22 m
> lanes: 2x2
> lane width: 3.5 m
> median space: 3m
> hard shoulder: 1 m
> soft shoulder: 1.5 m





adymartianul said:


> I expect the new DX to be something like this, minus the intersections: https://www.google.com/maps/@44.384...4!1sZUx1dA-hPwm5SGNwPavbzg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656





Le Clerk said:


> The median will certainly be wider. Also, the lanes should be wider.


This Here is a 2x3.5m and 1x2.5m HS road,with a 2.5m median and with a 120kph speed limit,_ it is perfectly safe_ if perhaps not entirely suitable for long roads over 100km long. The overall carriageway width is 21.5m across, a netch smaller than the Romanian DX standard. 

Romanian DX is the same as this with a slightly wider median.


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, I agree it is quite ok for short to medium distances. Now if you mentioned 100 km reference for expressways, I think there is no expressway proposed of more than 150 km long, except for the north expressway which was announced recently, but which is a very long plan, and which I expect it to turn into a motorway if ever built. Same with A7, which initially was proposed for an expressway, which was indeed a stupid start.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Yeah, I agree it is quite ok for short to medium distances. Now if you mentioned 100 km reference for expressways, I think there is no expressway proposed of more than 150 km long


Actually the real problem with the 120kph expressway example I linked is that it is difficult to drive along near a concrete barrier for a long distance in the fast lane.

Wide central median is more comfortable (and safer) for 200-300km or ++ journeys.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ That is one of the biggest design failures in Romanian motorways design in my opinion. 

Just look how close is the central crash barrier to the driving lane. You have almost no room for error when overtaking a lorry - if you cross the white lane on the left you will almost certainly hit that barrier.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ There should be a left shoulder of at least 1.0 - 1.5 meters. Some countries prescribe a full width left shoulder if there are 3/4 lanes or more.


----------



## rudiwien

bogdymol said:


> ^^ That is one of the biggest design failures in Romanian motorways design in my opinion.
> 
> Just look how close is the central crash barrier to the driving lane. You have almost no room for error when overtaking a lorry - if you cross the white lane on the left you will almost certainly hit that barrier.



That, plus the lack of proper acceleration / decellartion lanes.. it's basically just reusing the shoulder: https://www.google.com/maps/@46.142...4!1s2fSV5YvwdZrEHhKVSnmZlg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Not sure really who came up with these designs.. It's not that there wouldn't be examples in any other countries... :bash:


----------



## rudiwien

New from Ziarul Unirea, a shot of A10 Lot 1, Sebes - Alba Iulia Nord:






New ministers again claim that it would "open next year". A serious builder would definitely do that, history of Pizarotti shows differently.. There is still major work on all interchanges (Sebes, Alba Iulia Sud, Alba Iulia Nord especially, as that one is really required; Sebes could be done without a fully completed interchange for the time being, as traffic could use the Sebes exit and get on the A10 motorway on the straps that don't need the bridges). Besides, there is also major work still in the area shown at ~13:30, where the corridor of expropriation is very narrow, and support walls need to be build instead of a normal embankment.


----------



## maciek9207

Hello,
I was on vacation in Romania last summer and I recorded some roads:

DN66 Târgu Jiu - Simeria









DN67C Ciocadia - Obârşia Lotrului









That's not all of course. I will upload next road sections in the near future.


----------



## rudiwien

rudiwien said:


> New from Ziarul Unirea, a shot of A10 Lot 1, Sebes - Alba Iulia Nord:



And now also Lot 2, Alba Iulia Nord - Aiud, constructor: Aktor.






It looks a bit better than previously, because a new subcontractor worked for some time, and did a lot of earthworks.
Again, any normal, average constructor would easily finish this by end of next year - the only major problem is likely the railway crossing at ~10:50 in the video, the bridges over the Mures are not very advanced, but still it doesn't seem like there would be some major obstacle.

But then again, with the progress in the previous years, there is no reason to hope that next year, Aktor would perform like an average constructor, so 2020 seems unlikely given past experiences..


----------



## Le Clerk

Expressway A12 lots 1 and 2 with some ground works


----------



## Le Clerk

Government claims it has eur 10 b worth of infrastructure projects contracted on EU funds and has submitted another 1.5 b euro claims for Sibiu-Pitesti (lots 1,4,5) and Bacau by-pass. Also, it has in preparation for eu funds submission for other projects which are worth over 4 b euros (but these are not realistically to be completed by 2023 - unless they pull off some trick with the EU).
*Source

*


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Government claims it has eur 10 b worth of infrastructure projects contracted on EU funds and has submitted another 1.5 b euro claims for Sibiu-Pitesti (lots 1,4,5) and Bacau by-pass.


Infrastructure or Roads???


> Also, it has in preparation for eu funds submission for other projects which are worth over 4 b euros (but these are not realistically to be completed by 2023 - unless they pull off some trick with the EU).
> *Source
> *


*
Again, €4bn of Infrastructure or €4bn of Roads????*


----------



## Le Clerk

I think the 10 bn pack is railways and roads (both motoways and national roads). The last 4 bn is only roads, mostly motorways.


----------



## MichiH

Will the _Christmas Wonder_ happen this year in Romania?

I don't talk about the wet dreams about the motorway mountain crossings by 2023 but just about the opening of the A1 section from Holdea to Ilia. Any estimated opening date? Christmas 2020? Christmas 202x?


----------



## Le Clerk

They are fixing now some fixture elements at the bridge over Mures, and we had promises of opening by end year. Hopefully !


----------



## MichiH

^^ Just twelve days remaining... Still hope time for praying :lol:


----------



## Le Clerk

Progress Jan-Nov 2019










Next year we'll have A0 and PiSi (lot 1) in there as well.


----------



## rudiwien

MichiH said:


> ^^ Just twelve days remaining... Still hope time for praying :lol:



Word on the street (i.e. the peundemerg forum) is that there is today at 2pm a reception scheduled for the Holdea node (which is a separate contract).
Opening could be some hours later, which would be really beneficial, as Christmas "commute" will be greatly helped.

Works for fixing the expansion joints and suspension at the one bridge in question were done already, that was anyway just a job for a couple of days.
Also, this is how they "fixed" the crack that appeared close to Holdea:







All in all, maybe 5 days of work, this lot should have been opened since at least 4 months... :bash:


----------



## Le Clerk

There is info that Lugoj-Deva 3 opens on Monday.


----------



## rudiwien

Yeah, nothing happened today, no info why not..

So, it stays like this:









(Source: API)

And in addition, there's still the likely chance that they will impose the limit of 7.5 tons max weight, and have 80 resp. 60 km/h on bridges as speed limit, because the motorway "is not safe".. Just to try to make a point that there would have been a real reason to terminate the contract.. it's a classic tragicomedy...


----------



## Le Clerk

Typicall case of nymbys knowing better than the experts and consultants în the case. And that when we have a new minister from the opposition, and still the problem seems to be confirmed somehow. It is easier to make a decision when no responsability is involved than when those who are in charge answer with imprisonment risks.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Typicall case of *nymbys knowing better* than the experts and consultants în the case.


What?

Not road authorities but residents of the neighboring villages arrange speed limits and restrictions?


----------



## Le Clerk

No. In this case it is the technical consultant who recommends the speed limits to the road authority, taking into consideration the technical situation of the road. Then the road authority is supposed to make a decision on what conditions the road should be opened to the traffic, based on this expertise. What some are urging is that this expertise is bogus or should be disconsidered. Obviously, the risk of disconsideration means imprisonment for those who disconsider the expert advice and something really tragic may thus happen.


----------



## MichiH

^^ I see no combination to NIMBYs (not in my back yard)


----------



## rudiwien

Le Clerk said:


> Typicall case of nymbys knowing better than the experts and consultants în the case. And that when we have a new minister from the opposition, and still the problem seems to be confirmed somehow. It is easier to make a decision when no responsability is involved than when those who are in charge answer with imprisonment risks.


a.) it is spelled NIMBY, and b.) please look it up what the word means, this is definitely not the right term here :bash:


The "independent" "expertise" was a direct contract (they to split it into two parts to be able to directly attribute it, that could likely be illegal anyhow..) awarded by the previous government to a former state-owned company (which per se doesn't mean that it is less knowledgable, but it can well mean it is easier to influence).
It is not clear why that "expertise" would be needed anyhow, as the project had a FIDIC scheme consultant, paid all along, that initially did not object the reception, having been on the contract all the time during construction.. 


And what you call "nymbys" are indeed not the ones in charge. But that by no means implies that they have no clue what they are talking about, right? They have likely spent more time analysing and documenting the state of that lot than the official authorities...


IF the motorway was really so dangerous that it would require a 80 and 60 speed limit, then according to that logic, the DN68A adjacent to it, with all its potholes, narrow lanes, many turns, and being way beyond capacity, with way too many heavy trucks, would require a limit of max 50 km/h - yet, that's not the case... why?
why is the motorway so broken that it only allows 60/80 km/h? Because the fences are not perfect? what about the non-existing fences on the national road? Because of the ditches not being cleaned? Any reasoning for that? 

But well, yes, this is just LeClerk again, defending CNAIR beyond any logic....


----------



## rudiwien

A video of taking the traffic situation of the missing motorway segment from Google maps every minute, for today's traffic till around 17:30.

Most critical point is around Ohaba, where there are serpentine, and a really poor level crossing with the railway, which you can basically only cross in walking speed... It keeps on jamming behind that, sometimes all the way back to Cosava, which is still in the plain before crossing the pass. If LD3 was open, this bottleneck would have been eliminated.

Source: an API / peundemerg member.






-- 

And the extended version, covering up to midnight:


----------



## Le Clerk

rudiwien said:


> a.) it is spelled NIMBY, and b.) please look it up what the word means, this is definitely not the right term here :bash:
> 
> 
> The "independent" "expertise" was a direct contract (they to split it into two parts to be able to directly attribute it, that could likely be illegal anyhow..) awarded by the previous government to a former state-owned company (which per se doesn't mean that it is less knowledgable, but it can well mean it is easier to influence).
> It is not clear why that "expertise" would be needed anyhow, as the project had a FIDIC scheme consultant, paid all along, that initially did not object the reception, having been on the contract all the time during construction..
> 
> 
> And what you call "nymbys" are indeed not the ones in charge. But that by no means implies that they have no clue what they are talking about, right? They have likely spent more time analysing and documenting the state of that lot than the official authorities...
> 
> 
> IF the motorway was really so dangerous that it would require a 80 and 60 speed limit, then according to that logic, the DN68A adjacent to it, with all its potholes, narrow lanes, many turns, and being way beyond capacity, with way too many heavy trucks, would require a limit of max 50 km/h - yet, that's not the case... why?
> why is the motorway so broken that it only allows 60/80 km/h? Because the fences are not perfect? what about the non-existing fences on the national road? Because of the ditches not being cleaned? Any reasoning for that?
> 
> But well, yes, this is just LeClerk again, defending CNAIR beyond any logic....


NIMBYs .... those non-professionals disputing or stubbornly opposing professional work or expertise. Exactly like comparing a shitty old like granny road as that one DN68A with a new motorway, and arguing they should receive comparable treatment. Or exactly like inviting others to breaking the law or risking going to jail because one knows better than the expertise in the case - which will probably be the one that matters in courts.

That section of A1 will probably open tomorrow with certain restrictions recommended by those cursed experts.


----------



## rudiwien

A NIMBY (please, really look up what it means, try to understand what it means, and try to use a proper analogy..) tries to PREVENT new infrastructure projects, sometimes even up to the point when it is already built, but can't be used yet...

If you can compare anything in this situation to a NIMBY, then it is is CNAIR & co fulfilling that role :bash::bash: :bash:


----------



## MichiH

DEL


----------



## Le Clerk

rudiwien said:


> A NIMBY (please, really look up what it means, try to understand what it means, and try to use a proper analogy..) tries to PREVENT new infrastructure projects, sometimes even up to the point when it is already built, but can't be used yet...
> 
> If you can compare anything in this situation to a NIMBY, then it is is CNAIR & co fulfilling that role :bash::bash: :bash:


You are looking at it in a very narrow manner. Nimby has various applications and extensions from the original use. CNAIR cannot be a nimby when it applies technical advise to a project. 

Anyway, let's not quarrel on the meaning of a colloquial word. I am hoping we agree at last that it is not absurd to avoid expert advice. Let us try to put ourselves in that position. Would you take the risk of disregarding expert advice?!


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Nimby has various applications and extensions from the original use.


Like BANANAs ?


----------



## rudiwien

Le Clerk said:


> You are looking at it in a very narrow manner. Nimby has various applications and extensions from the original use. CNAIR cannot be a nimby when it applies technical advise to a project.



Not narrow, but exactly what it means. NIMBYS are locals acting against infrastructure or similar that impacts in any way their situation. That can't be translated to the use you want to make of it. If you think that the people from API don't regard rules or whatever, you can call them anarchists or similar. Or know it alls, if they know it all better.. 
But well, it seems there's indeed no point in discussing this with you.



Le Clerk said:


> Anyway, let's not quarrel on the meaning of a colloquial word. I am hoping we agree at last that it is not absurd to avoid expert advice. Let us try to put ourselves in that position. Would you take the risk of disregarding expert advice?!



I disagree - it is totally mad what the authorities in Romania are doing!

Romania is the worst (or at least close to the very top) country in Europe in terms of traffic safety, way behind any infrastructure of comparable countries, not catching up, but rather falling behind due to a very slow development and poor absorption of available funds.
And authorities use "expertise" only to make their live easier - they ignore it when it tells them they should do more drilling, better studies, etc. (like consultants for the EU projects told them), and they buy it to fit their cause (like in this case) so it allows them to do nothing / little / delayed / ....


I'll stop here, once again wasted way too much time trying to discuss with you. It's to no avail, you simply seem to be exactly of the mindset of CNAIR - and their track record doesn't support their behaviour...


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> There is info that Lugoj-Deva 3 opens on Monday.


Make my day… any update available?


----------



## bogdymol

Sources say that they are removing now the concrete barriers at the 2 motorway ends, and that the 80 km/h speed limit signs for the entire section have been installed.


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> Le Clerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is info that Lugoj-Deva 3 opens on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Make my day… any update available?
Click to expand...



It is now opened, with some restrictions for trucks.


----------



## bogdymol

*It has opened!*

Just a few minutes ago, Lugoj - Deva lot 3 motorway has opened for trafic. It is open with 80 km/h speed limit on its entire length (60 km/h on 3 bridges), and only accessible to vehicles under 7,5 tons. We will have to wait and see how this story will end and when the motorway will be opened to its full potential (130 km/h speed limit and allowing all traffic on it).

Therefore, as of today, only this 15 km section between Margina and Holdea is missing on the entire Sibiu - Hungarian border section of A1.


----------



## AlexAllex




----------



## MichiH

^^ There are some mistakes, e.g. A10 is already under construction up to Sebes


----------



## bogdymol

^^ The map shows only opening years for each section. A red section does not mean under construction, but that it has been opened in that respective year (the year from the upper right corner).


----------



## svt11

Section Sibiu - Pitesti. Is it going to be tendered?


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the official website for the Romanian vignette?


Do you plan your next travel? The country is great and many scenic roads, you'll enjoy it for sure!


----------



## sponge_bob

svt11 said:


> Section Sibiu - Pitesti. Is it going to be tendered?


It is always 'going to be' tendered...but never is.


----------



## pasadia

C'mon, tell the man what's the situation before Le Clerck comes storming in spreading his stories:

Sibiu - Pitești is split in 5 segment:

Sibiu - Boita was won by PORR, some preliminary works started
Curtea de Arges - Pitești is in juridical disputes after bidding process 
Tigveni - Curtea de Arges ID în tender procedures.

The other 2 segments, the most complicated, are not get în tender process.


----------



## svt11

In Bulgaria we're building Hemus and maybe real date for completion will be 2023 like they say. Not too far. Struma, whixh gors through hard mountain section maybe in 2025. I dont know. We do have same problems, but the real problems are other unfortunately. Investments, education... I see other countries are citing us, which is not good.


----------



## rudiwien

New minister, new year, same old story: A10 Sebes - Auiud, i.e. lots 1 + 2, will "open this year":

https://www.zf.ro/auto/lucian-bode-...vor-fi-gata-pana-la-sfarsitul-anului-18697495

(as mentioned some times, would be likely, at least partially, feasible with a serious construction speed. For various reasons, it's not like that. Yes, both lots should have been finished since quite some time....)


In related news, they announced that CNAIR itself will clean up the illegal garbage dump that blocks the construction of the Alba Iulia South interchange (unknown in the tender...), at https://www.google.com/maps/@46.0497998,23.5736241,1117m/data=!3m1!1e3

Took several years to come to that decision :bash:


----------



## MichiH

svt11 said:


> We do have same problems


I think that Bulgaria is dealing (much) better with the problems. Or let's say, they solve them quicker. Romania is progressing slower - but not slowest in Europe....


----------



## maximhar

MichiH said:


> I think that Bulgaria is dealing (much) better with the problems. Or let's say, they solve them quicker. Romania is progressing slower - but not slowest in Europe....


It's not so simple. Bulgaria is building road infrastructure faster, but it's lagging in judicial reform, anticorruption, and such.


----------



## MichiH

^^ That's what I meant. They "solve the problems quicker". I don't judge about legality because I'm not familiar with it. I look on the progress of developing the road network from road user view.


----------



## nenea_hartia

rudiwien said:


> In related news, they announced that CNAIR itself will clean up the illegal garbage dump that blocks the construction of the Alba Iulia South interchange (unknown in the tender...), at https://www.google.com/maps/@46.0497998,23.5736241,1117m/data=!3m1!1e3


I wouldn't be that optimistic, that's probably another CNAIR lie because not everyone is legally allowed to manage, sort and transport household or industrial waste (we don't even know for sure what's inside that landfill).
True, being a garbage company, CNAIR might very well qualify for the job...


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## Le Clerk

This one is for Bob , aka the satellite man. Pics are from 2020.



Le Clerk said:


>


And what is inside those big holes:



RunRun1730 said:


> De pe pagina de facebook Laboranti in Constructii:


----------



## Le Clerk

Nobody mentioning the tender for the 19 km connection 2x2 road between Oradea and A3?


----------



## MichiH

^^ Has the tender produced been announced, started or finished?

19km... where is the southern end?


----------



## pasadia

The southern end will be bere - Centura Oradea 48
Centura Oradea 48, Oradea
https://maps.app.goo.gl/cNU3rgqBFeQ1C4JEA

Linking Oradea by-pass to that 5km strech of A3 that is U/C. Part of IT could ne consider DX11 (or A11) Arad - Oradea, but that is unofficial yet. 

And is just the start of the bidding process for design and construction. But given the fact that in this process is very much involved the local mayor, one of the few capable politicians on infrastructure subjects, one could hope that at least this proiect would go smoothly and could be finish untill end of 2023.


----------



## Le Clerk

pasadia said:


> Linking Oradea by-pass to that 5km strech of A3 that is U/C. Part of IT could ne consider DX11 (or A11) Arad - Oradea, but that is unofficial yet.


But is it a DX (expressway), ie the Oradea-A3 connection?! My understanding it is not.



> And is just the start of the bidding process for design and construction. But given the fact that in this process is very much involved the local mayor, one of the few capable politicians on infrastructure subjects, one could hope that at least this proiect would go smoothly and could be finish untill end of 2023.


That mayor has a lot of influence in the new power structure of the government so that is why the regional projects are now popping up.
I hope a similar story for the Sinaia mayor who is also very good locally and has considerable influence in PNL. Do not want to anticipate now, but he is gathering all mayors on VP ...


----------



## bogdymol

You can find a map with this new project here.

It seems that in the area that will be part of the future Arad-Oradea expressway (km 6 - km 19), this road will be built directly as an expressway: 2 lanes each direction with central divider.


----------



## Le Clerk

I am reading about some at grade round-abouts ...


----------



## rudiwien

^^


I think those would be in the part of the road that is anyhow not along the DX11 route, in the south-east towards the Oradea belt, as you can see here: https://www.openstreetmap.de/karte.html?zoom=13&lat=47.07165&lon=21.89268&layers=B000TT

(What is a "bit" stupid with this design is to have two road junctions within roughly 2 km - this one for the connection (DX11) road, and the one with DN19, which worst of all is built as a double trumpet, stemming from the "maximise-costs-scheme-from-Bechtel"..

--

Generally, I would say that Oradea is since some time a good model of how locally preprared projects can work, the Oradea belt has been incrementally upgraded in the last years, to become more and more grade separated.


----------



## sponge_bob

Can one not build "half profile" DX first (in some places, traffic depending) and come back to grade separate and dual it in future???


----------



## Le Clerk

I didn't know a contract is worthless for some, just because post signing you suddenly realise price is bad for you.


----------



## Theijs

*EU okays 53 mln euro Romanian aid for electric cars charging stations*
"BRUSSELS, Feb 10 (Reuters) - EU competition regulators approved on Monday a 53-million-euro Romanian plan to set up charging stations for low emission vehicles, saying the project will help reduce carbon emission without breaching the bloc’s state aid rules. 
The scheme, to run from 2020 to 2025, aims to set up a network of recharging stations throughout Romania, with beneficiaries selected through a tender."

Has anyone seen this plan or tender? Any clue where these electric cars charging stations will be placed?


----------



## rudiwien

Is that really *so difficult to understand*?? :bash: :bash: :bash:

But once more, simply put - because the company at most delivers what they were bidding for! And they bid for what was asked for! :bash:


If the maximum amount includes e.g. the costs of 5 geo drillings, that's what CNAIR will get; if however everyone knew (or was supposed to know, if they had experience with road projects) that you need rather 500 of those samples, because your route includes 10 tunnels, 20 bridges, and other major earthworks, well, then the study is incomplete from the moment on CNAIR asked for bids..
No company will deliver more just for charity - or would you 

So, these studies can only be shitty and incomplete, because that's how the specification for the study was in first place...

(of course, price doesn't have a 1:1 correlation with quality, there are always outliers towards the positive and negative side - but in general, there is a trend. Same with other products, right? :lol


----------



## rudiwien

Theijs said:


> Has anyone seen this plan or tender? Any clue where these electric cars charging stations will be placed?



Maybe along all these "temporary" gas stations on A1 :lol:


----------



## Le Clerk

rudiwien said:


> Is that really *so difficult to understand*?? :bash: :bash: :bash:
> 
> But once more, simply put - because the company at most delivers what they were bidding for! And they bid for what was asked for! :bash:
> 
> 
> If the maximum amount includes e.g. the costs of 5 geo drillings, that's what CNAIR will get; if however everyone knew (or was supposed to know, if they had experience with road projects) that you need rather 500 of those samples, because your route includes 10 tunnels, 20 bridges, and other major earthworks, well, then the study is incomplete from the moment on CNAIR asked for bids..
> No company will deliver more just for charity - or would you
> 
> So, these studies can only be shitty and incomplete, because that's how the specification for the study was in first place...


Too much hysteric emojis in your post. 

You are wrong. The consultant for PiSi FS preparation submitted a much lower price than estimated by CNAIR, and won the contract. (actually, most bidders proposed prices well below estimated) In the end, the consultant not only did less than committed in the contract, it failed to deliver the reports altogether, irrespective the number of drillings performed.



> (of course, price doesn't have a 1:1 correlation with quality, there are always outliers towards the positive and negative side - but in general, there is a trend. Same with other products, right? :lol


WRONG again! Price is correlated with competition, not with quality of products. Same with quality of products, which is also correlated with competition, not with price. If competition is low, you will surely pay a very high price for a very shitty product or service. ECONOMICS 101.


----------



## Le Clerk

building progress


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> The current government is committed to increase the funding from the budget for motorways, for now for the mountain section of A3.
> 
> PiSi is going to be phased into the 2020-2027 EU funding cycle for the difficult lots 2 and 3 (lots 1, 4, and 5 hopefully will be paid off with from 2014-2020 budget, at least in part).
> 
> Same for A7, phased into 2020-2027, which BTW is coming along with the FS and TD next year and will be tendered for works next year as well.
> 
> FS and TD for A8 is also coming along for the Tg Mures-Tg Neamt sections (moutain sections) next year (much more rigurous than on PiSi BTW), and they will be also put out for tender for works in 2021. These are all TEN-T Core, and they will benefit from funding in the next budget, probably not nearly enough from needed costs. The national budget will have to shoulder most of the burden then, and it is assumed.
> 
> ____________
> 
> Meanwhile A0 north, we have a list of bidders for lot 2 (19 km) about 200 m euro estimated works.
> For Lot 1 (17.5 km) we had deadline for bidders last years, and the list is almost identical to Lot 2.
> Lot 3 (8.6 km) was tendered, but the deadline for submission was delayed to February.
> Lot 4 (4.5 km) has environmental approvals issues, and is yet to be tendered.
> 
> On A0 south (52 km), all lots are contracted and we should see works starting in spring on all lenght.
> 
> Bidders for lot 2:



Last section of DNCB north (between DN2 and A2) is to be contracted with Tirrena Scavi tomorrow. When completed, the entire northern half of DNCB will be at 2x2 level (not an expressway but a simple 2x2 road, with roundabouts and also with non-grade intersections).

The southern half of DNCB is currently under modernisation, with major intersections being contracted to be turned into modern non-grade intersections and expansion into a 2x2 road. All intersections for DNCB south are planned as non-grade, making the road a quasi-expressway (save for the maximum allowed speed which will probably be 100 km/h). 

The works for the modernisation of DNCB south will go in parallel with the construction of A0 south, to begin this year as well.

Hopefully, these works will not take ages.


----------



## rudiwien

New videos from Ziarul Unirea of A10, Lot1, Sebes - Alba.
Really impressive that they don't get tired of fimling virtually non-progress - but wait, there is a micro-advancement to be seen on the first video :cheers:

In the village of Oarda next to that house, they started earthworks to fill the gap between the two bridges; likely will be a gabion wall there, too narrow for an earth-only slope...












And from API, on A3 Targu Mures - Turda, the Iernut-Chetani section (Astaldi). Nice progress, unfortunately, the Node in Chetani is on the neighbouring lot, done by Straco, who are in big financial issues, and work on a snail pace.. Might be that this motorway will stay unusable for some time...






(The bridge on the Iernut node is also not really awesome, next to those houses...)


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's a whole process of planning, surveying, constructing and operating a tunnel. Most of that work would naturally be contracted out, but I think it's not a good idea to have no expertise about tunnels at all as an owner. Otherwise companies can tell you anything they want at their advantage. The decline of expertise within government is a problem throughout Europe.
> 
> Tunnels have become much more complicated since the 1990s tunnel fires, with much more safety equipment, tunnel testing and responsibility processes. Even in countries with extensive tunneling expertise they often underestimate how complex tunnel systems have become and many tunnel projects are delayed or require much more time to complete than 20 years ago.


Transport Ministry confirmed they are planning to tender Meses tunnel on A3 in May this year, at the moment the longest planned tunnel in Romania - almost 3 km. It is going to be a double tunnel, but no safety lanes. Estimated cost around 300 million euros.

BTW: is that a reasonable cost, even though it is estimated?! It come down to 100 m euro per km of double tunnel. I think it is cheaper for PiSi.


----------



## rudiwien

And yet another update from A10 lot 1, node Sebes, usual source:






Each time I see that node filmed, besides wondering about the snail-pace, is how over-engineered the design for this interchange is:




Yes, the railroad is imposing some restrictions, but if there was any prospective planning done on the A1 in the area, likely a solution using half the footprint of this interchange could have been found.
Mind that Sebes with ~25.000 inhabitants has 3 (actually 2,5, one is only a half node) nodes, if that was designed differently from the onset...

And yes, A1-A10 is an important intersection, but it is also not one of two 4-lane motorways next to a city with millions of inhabitants.. 

E.g. one could have built Sebes east & west, and skip north, and have there a simpler A1-A10 interchange (requiring some temporary solution until A10 was built, for the DN1 connection).

Or give up on the idea that the A1-A10 interchange also needs to be connected in all possible straps to the Sebes north intersection - maybe in some of the relations, one could only exit at east or west; fine with a town of that size, where it is 2-5 km from each exit to the centre of the town...


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> The current government is committed to increase the funding from the budget for motorways, for now for the mountain section of A3.
> 
> PiSi is going to be phased into the 2020-2027 EU funding cycle for the difficult lots 2 and 3 (lots 1, 4, and 5 hopefully will be paid off with from 2014-2020 budget, at least in part).
> 
> Same for A7, phased into 2020-2027, which BTW is coming along with the FS and TD next year and will be tendered for works next year as well.
> 
> FS and TD for A8 is also coming along for the Tg Mures-Tg Neamt sections (moutain sections) next year (much more rigurous than on PiSi BTW), and they will be also put out for tender for works in 2021. These are all TEN-T Core, and they will benefit from funding in the next budget, probably not nearly enough from needed costs. The national budget will have to shoulder most of the burden then, and it is assumed.
> 
> ____________
> 
> Meanwhile A0 north, we have a list of bidders for lot 2 (19 km) about 200 m euro estimated works.
> For Lot 1 (17.5 km) we had deadline for bidders last years, and the list is almost identical to Lot 2.
> *Lot 3 (8.6 km) was tendered, but the deadline for submission was delayed to February.*
> Lot 4 (4.5 km) has environmental approvals issues, and is yet to be tendered.
> 
> On A0 south (52 km), all lots are contracted and we should see works starting in spring on all lenght.
> 
> Bidders for lot 2:


Lot 3 (A0 north) bidders (est 100 m euros):



> 1. Aktor Societate Tehnica Anonima (AKTOR S.A.) (Grecia)
> 2. CHINA CIVIL ENGINEERING CONSTRUCTION CORPORATION (CCECC) (china)
> 3. Asocierea Constructii Erbasu SA - Vahostav SK as - Danube Total Grup SRL - Concelex SRL (România-Slovacia)
> 4. FCC Construccion SA (Spania)
> 5. IC Ictas Insaat Sanayi Ve Ticaret AS (Turcia)
> 6. Asocierea Impresa Pizzarotti & C SpA - Retter Projectmanagement SRL (Italia)
> 7. Intracom Constructions Societe Anonyme Technical and Steel Constructions (INTRAKAT) (Turcia)
> 8. Mapa Insaat Ve Ticaret AS (Turcia)
> 9. Asocierea Max Boegl Romania SRL- IBB-HIB RomaniA SRL- MAX BÖGL STIFTUNG & Co. KG (Germania)
> 10. Nurol Insaat ve Ticaret A.S. (Turcia)
> 11. Sinohydro Corporation Limited (China)
> 12. Asocierea SC SA&PE Construct SRL – SC Spedition UMB SRL – SC Tehnostrade SRL (România)



Only lot 4 (A0 north) remains untendered for environmental reasons - about 4.5 km of a total of 100 km of A0. Hopefully next year we will have works on the entire A0.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

rudiwien said:


> Each time I see that node filmed, besides wondering about the snail-pace, is how over-engineered the design for this interchange is:


Wow.

Although not out of style for A10, just take a look at the A3 interchange near Turda. :hmm:


----------



## rudiwien

^^


I think that A3 - A10 is also oversized, surely, but actually it seems a smaller footprint than A1 - A10:



But of course, with a bid of prospective planning, nobody would need the double trumpet, I would assume traffic from and to DN1 could easily work with an at-grade intersection - and especially, it would be likely much better to connect to the national road near DN75, closer to Turda. Would also eliminate the need to have the A1 - A10 also provide all relations to the exit..

But, this is actually a more compact redesign, initially it was proposed that A10 would partially go west on DN1.


----------



## MichiH

^^ If memory serves, the A3/A10 interchange was designed this way because they planned toll booth. Maybe the A1/A10 interchange was originally designed like that for the same reason?

I had closed the northern A1 interchange of Sebes or had redesigned it to a half-interchange for traffic from and to Sibiu (east) only.


----------



## rudiwien

Toll booths were in Bechtel times on A3 only, this is looooong gone; but re-design to adapt to reality is not the strength in CNAIR.
But it's also not that they could be placed on that design in such a way that you could use the same booth for cars coming from DN1 and from A10... And if that's not a criterion, then the toll booths on A10 (for entering A3) could have been anywhere before, that would not need to influence the interchange design.

I don't think there was ever talk about tolling on A1, at least not in the Sibiu-Hungarian Border section.


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## Le Clerk

We have bidders for DX 12 (Craiova-Pitesti) lots 3 and 4.

*Lot 3 - Slatina (Valea Mare) - Colonești*
31,75 km
Est value:cca. 208 mil. euro)



> 1. AKTOR SOCIETATE TEHNICA ANONIMA (AKTOR S.A.) (Grecia)
> 
> 2. CHINA RAILWAY 14TH BUREAU GROUP CO LTD (China)
> 
> 3. Asocierea CONSTRUCTII ERBASU S.A. (lider) - VAHOSTAV - SK (România - Slovacia)
> 
> 4. Asocierea DURMAZ OTOMOTIV PETROL URUNLERI INSAAT SANAYI VE TICARET ANONIM SIRKETI (lider) - OKANCORP SRL (Turcia)
> 
> 5. IC IÇTAŞ INŞAAT SANAYI VE TICARET A.Ş. (Turcia)
> 
> 6. Asocierea KALYON INSAAT SANAYI VE TICARET ANONIM SIRKETI (lider) - MET-GÜN INŞAAT TAAHHÜT VE TICARET ANONIM ŞIRKETI (Turcia)
> 
> 7. MAPA INSAAT VE TICARET ANONIM SIRKETI (Turcia)
> 
> 8. NUROL INSAAT VE TICARET A.S. (Turcia)
> 
> 9. Asocierea SA & PE CONSTRUCT SRL (lider) - SPEDITION UMB SRL - TEHNOSTRADE SRL (România)
> 
> 10. SINOHYDRO CORPORATION LIMITED (China)
> 
> 11. Asocierea STRABAG SRL - ALPENSIDE SRL (Austria)



*Lot 4 - Colonești - A1 (Oarja-Catanele)
*
31,88 km
Est value: cca. 190 mil. euro)




> 1. China Railway 14th Bureau Group CO, LTD (China)
> 
> 2. Asocierea Constructii Erbasu SA - Vahostav SK as (România-Slovacia)
> 
> 3. Asocierea Kalyon Insaat Sanayi ve Ticaret Anonim Sirketi –Metgun Insaat Taahhut ve Ticaret Anonim Sirketi (Turcia)
> 
> 4. Mapa Insaat ve Ticaret A.S. (Turcia)
> 
> 5. Nurol Insaat ve Ticaret A.S. (Turcia)
> 
> 6. Rizzani de Eccher SpA (Italia)
> 
> 7. Asocierea SA&PE Construct SRL – Spedition UMB SRL – Tehnostrade SRL (România)
> 
> 8. Sinohydro Corporation Limited (China)
> 
> 9. Asocierea Strabag SRL – Alpenside SRL (Austria)
> 
> 10. Asocierea Terna SA – Arcada Company SA (Grecia-România)


Technical info:



> Lanes: 2x(2x3,5) m
> Hardshoulders: 2x1,5 m
> Median: 3,00 m
> Timeline: 12 month (design) + 24 month (build)


----------



## Le Clerk

FS+TP was signed with Ingineria Especializada Obra Civil E Industrial S.A. for DX7 (Muntenia Express), a 98 km expressway linking A7 near Buzau with Braila bridge. A 2x3 expressway or a full motorway is considered in the FS. 

BTW: DX5 is actually A7 (a full motorway).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What are those 'TR' routes on that map?


----------



## Le Clerk

TR = TransRegio routes

Technically, TR means a 2x2 road with at grade intersections (and no hard shoulders). So a lower standard than expressways.

BTW: the FS and TD for TR71 was tendered last year. We are waiting for the results.


----------



## MichiH

^^ What's the difference 'FS + TP' to 'FS + TD'?

What's the difference between a '2x3 expressway' and a 'full motorway'? Both grade-separated but the expressway is six laned and the motorway only 4-laned with hard shoulders?


----------



## rudiwien

I'm curious to see any reasoning why this section would need a 2x3 configuration, when there are hardly any 2x3 roads elsewhere in Romania (A3 in/near Bucharest comes to mind)


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> TR = TransRegio routes
> 
> Technically, TR means a 2x2 road with at grade intersections (and no hard shoulders). So a lower standard than expressways.


How many km are completed to that standard???? 5??? 10?????


----------



## pasadia

For me it's for the first time that i hear about a definition of TR like the one given to you by LeCleck. I don't know what is his source for that information.

@Sponge Bob: according to that definition the are a lot of km of TR - DN1 between Bucharest and Nistorești, for example.


----------



## Le Clerk

There is no official definition of TR indeed. But the best proxy for me is the Cluj by-pass which is TR and for which the FS has been completed - first FS for a TR road. And according to the technical details, it is a 2x2 road, median separators, and at grade intersections with some non-grade intersections.

By that standard, DNCB should also be a TR road.


----------



## Le Clerk

rudiwien said:


> I'm curious to see any reasoning why this section would need a 2x3 configuration, when there are hardly any 2x3 roads elsewhere in Romania (A3 in/near Bucharest comes to mind)


I do not know either - it is something interesting indeed. That was actually the request for the FS. We will see the outcome.
We can only speculate that it is a parallel link to A2 in between Constanta, the Bridge at Braila, and the large intermodal maritime/rail/road port U/C currently in Galati.


----------



## sponge_bob

pasadia said:


> @Sponge Bob: according to that definition the are a lot of km of TR - DN1 between Bucharest and Nistorești, for example.


Surely that is a pre motorway standard from the 1960s , is there a published standard for what would be a 100kph type expressway somewhere or is this TR 'standard' merely made up for this forum???


----------



## pasadia

Ofc is made up, it comes from @LeClerk mind. 

There is no oficial word about what TR means, it is just a colorful line drawn on paper.


----------



## Le Clerk

pasadia said:


> Ofc is made up, it comes from @LeClerk mind.


Pasadia, *Cluj by-pass is TR and has FS already completed*. They are reading it to tender the construction. Check the technical specs there. To me it is a full express without the non-grade junctions, but maybe I am not that techie as you.


----------



## pasadia

Cluj by-pass is just that - a by-pass. The choice for 2+2 or 2*2 or at-grade or denivalated junction it is based on estimated trafic volume, NOT on TR supposed standard as there is no such standard.

The fact that they have choosed something for Cluj by-pass it does not means that the same choice will be made for every TR dotted line that you see on those kind of maps...


----------



## Le Clerk

:dunno:



> obiectivului de investiții cuprins în Master Planul General de Transport al României - „*DRUM TRANSREGIO FELEAC TR35*”, rezultată ca urmare a obținerii avizului din partea Companiei Naționale de Administrare a Infrastructurii Rutiere (CNAIR)


 https://zcj.ro/administratie/harta-...zi-traseul-celor-38-de-kilometri--191818.html


----------



## sponge_bob

pasadia said:


> There is no oficial word in what TR means, it is just a colorful lume drawn in paper.


OK, so there is no such thing as a TR road in law and therefore nobody knows whether it is a county maintained road, a region maintained road or a national maintained road either....do they?????

A and DX roads are national roads constructed and maintained by CNAIR to published standards though, simple yes or no please LeClerk. 

Are CNAIR additionally responsible in law for creating and publishing standards for non A and DX roads, simple yes or no please LeClerk.


----------



## pasadia

It is romanian language, it's a PDF document and it does NOT contain any reference to trans-regio roads - see this "normativ": https://www.dropbox.com/s/yldizshgc...nstruirea şi modernizarea drumurilor.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> OK, so there is no such thing as a TR road in law and therefore nobody knows whether it is a county maintained road, a region maintained road or a national maintained road either....do they?????


TR is in the Masterplan, adopted by the Romanian Government through Government Decree, which is as much as a legal act in Romania, even though there is no technical definition for what exactly is a TR . 

Both myself and Pasadia mentioned that a few times already.

Cluj by-pass is a TR designated road ! And it has the platform of a full DX/expressway, with median, lanes, etc, bar the non-grade intersections. Being build on a DX platform, it probably means to be extended to a full DX if needed. One can take that as an example if it feels so.



> A and DX roads are national roads constructed and maintained by CNAIR to published standards though, simple yes or no please LeClerk.


Y



> [Are CNAIR additionally responsible in law for creating and publishing standards for non A and DX roads, simple yes or no please LeClerk.


N. Transport Ministry is in charge.


PS: all the red lines are TR designated roads, in the approved Masterplan!

And don't, don't ask about EuroTrans !!










BTW: according to the Masterplan, DNCB should be a full expressway, but currently only the south branch is designed as a full express, with junctions and sections contracted to be build as non-grade, as well as road platform as a full eexpressway. The north branch is not a full express at the moment and will hardly be in the future.


----------



## pasadia

No, I am not supporting what you are saying - I don't think that romanian authorities have a standard for TR roads. More likely there will never be one as most of them will be just existing national road.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> Don't ask about EuroTrans !!


Therefor a guess: it’s a way to mark these national roads leading to a (non-)EU border crossing. The authorities will try to fund it with European funds and loans like the ERBD...


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> TR is in the Masterplan


http://imageshack.com/a/img923/3619/t1BI3v.png

Your masterplan shows 6 MAJOR Transcarpathian roads (A or DX) and not a single one of them properly started yet.


----------



## Le Clerk

Actually ... 



Randaal said:


> *PiSi 1:*
> 
> Lucrari intense la organizarea de santier a celor de la Porr autostrada PISI lotul 1
> 
> 
> + credit tot de pe peundemerg _adrian sibiu_



lot Cristian -Rasnov of Co-Bra should be a bit more advanced. But that is it.

Otherwise, the procedure for A8 and A13 is at FS drawing stage.


----------



## pasadia

Neither of them is în really mountainous terrain. Sibiu - Boita is ending right in front of the mountains, and Cristian - Rasnov is a 6km long segment in flat terrain, in the bottom of Bârsa basin. 

So yes, we don't have any real project crossing Carphatians. Probably Lugoj-Deva unbuilt segment will be the first crossing.


----------



## MichiH

^^ yes, but every meter of new road u/c counts. Every meter u/c is a way into the right direction. Hopefully ending up in a real motor-/expressway network in the remote future


----------



## Le Clerk

True ! And both are part of what we generally call the mountain crossings of A1 and A3 on PiSi and CoBra.

Hopefully, the court will manage the appeal on the 30 km of lot 5 of PiSi soon so we have a builder on that mountain stretch which is going to be really helpful.


----------



## MichiH

^^ yes, they are part of the overall projects which means that there is a defined route at one end of the route and that you cannot change the whole route easily. And when the first section is being built - and money invested - no one would understand when the whole project would be canceled. The pressure on politicians is higher - which is pretty fine to me 

However, the terrain of the sections currently u/c is not mountainous 

We all hope the best.


----------



## sponge_bob

The simple fact is that *0m of Mountain motorway* has been started in Romania....and Romania has 6 such projects in their so called 'plan'


----------



## Le Clerk

Ofc not all 6 can be started at the same time.

For now, only A1 and A3 are planned to be built in parallel.

For A1, there will be LOT 5 to be decided soon in court, and that has proper mountain works to be done. Hopefully lot 4 will be cleared also this year, and that is also mountain proper.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> And don't, *don't ask about EuroTrans* !!


So much for Eurotrans !

CNAIR signed with Search Corporation SRL – Egis Romania SA the contract for the FS for the Timisoara-Moravita motorway. This motorway will be linking Timisoara to Belgrade, through Pancevo. 85% of the cost is funded by the EU.


----------



## pasadia

FFS, stop lying. Lot 5 of Pitești - Sibiu is between Pitești and Curtea de Arges, going through Arges Valley. Not even a hill through (that is in lot 4). 

Lot 5 it is not în mountains, just like Ploiesti - Comarnic it's not in mountainous relief.

For those that don't know the area: Indicator introdus
În apropiere de Comuna Budeasa
https://maps.app.goo.gl/FZwfGV3DzDn2hZNq8

A1 will go paralel with DN7C and Arges Valley.


----------



## Le Clerk

So Curtea de Arges is in plains according to you, just as Ploiesti Comarnic! If I am lying, you are delirious.
I wonder if you ever drove that part.










If that is in the plains, Pitesti or Bucharest must be under sea level.

I suppose that the motorway will have the same allignament of the national road DN7C. And probably max 90 km/h speed or less. kay:


----------



## pasadia

DN7C
https://maps.app.goo.gl/ignTYCSaJyp2PfHs8

Just south of Curtea de Arges you can see the dificult mountains that A1 lot 5 will have to go through. Flat all the way, but really dificult.


----------



## Le Clerk

Even the Transfagarasan which is near PiSi allignament, is in a valley between hills and mountains. But then you cannot build a motorway on a national road allignament, that meanders through countless villages, at maxim 60 km/h speed.

BTW: how many viaducts are on this LOT 5 ?!

And on lot 4 you have a tunnel already.


----------



## rudiwien

Le Clerk said:


> Ofc not all 6 can be started at the same time.
> 
> For now, only A1 and A3 are planned to be built in parallel.



Well, starting ONE at the time (promised since forever...) would already be a major advance to what there is now.. I guess nobody seriously thinks that all 6 would be i construction at the same time, but to have 6 planned is not a reason why ZERO are actually done.

And yes, indeed, these lots that are now under construction are easy. Not that there are no obstacles in the way, but they don't really actually cross a mountain range.

That's like building only the connecting rails for the Gotthard base tunnel, but not the actual tunnel itself... :bash:


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ CNAIR intends to tender the most difficult sections 2 and 3 of PiSi this year (this not without some controversy), while sections 4 and 5 should be awarded in the coming period .

________________

Of cross-mountain motorways: FS and TD for A13 (Bacau-Brasov lot) was awarded to Search Corporation – Primacons Group, following a tender started last year.






__________________________


Last lot of A0 (Bucharest Orbital Motorway) yet to be tendered, lot 4, a 4.5 km stretch running through a protected forest and lake, was tendered yesterday for an estimated price of 65 m euros. The entire A0 (100 km of motorway) is now either contracted (A0 south 48 km) or tendered (A0 north 52 km).


----------



## rudiwien

"intends to tender" just perfectly describes the limbo state of Pitesti-Sibiu since, like, forever, and the general attitude of CNAIR hno:

Until there are actual construction machines appearing on those lots, we will hear a lot of new broken promises...

If this was the UK, we could actually place bets with a bookie on when the projects will be finished 


A13 from Brasov to Bacau - this really seems way down the pecking order of important crossings. So even if this was built, I don't think that's necessarily great news - it would be way better to focus on A1 and A3, and finally get that done, instead of diverging into publicity stunts that something is done...


----------



## Le Clerk

It takes 2.5 years to deliver the FS and TD, according to the contract. It is god to have the FS and TD already prepared for a potential tender of works, especially where A7 will be U/C by then on sections around Bacau.

This also applies to other TEN-T projects which cannot be tendered for works in absence of the FS and TD.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> It takes 2.5 years to deliver the FS and TD, according to the contract. It is god to have the FS and TD already prepared for a potential tender of works, especially where *A7 will be U/C by then* on sections around Bacau..


Is this the A7 bypass that you promised us could be finished _last year_ or another A7 ????


----------



## Le Clerk

You dream promises. 

A7 is under FS&TD on the entire lenght, and should be tendered for works next year.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> You dream promises.


Ah no, I just nightmare Romanian 'plans'.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Of cross-mountain motorways: FS and TD for A13 (Bacau-Brasov lot) was awarded to Search Corporation – Primacons Group, following a tender started last year.


Again, what does TD mean? What's TP?



MichiH said:


> ^^ What's the difference 'FS + TP' to 'FS + TD'?





sponge_bob said:


> Is this the A7 bypass that you promised us could be finished _last year_ or another A7 ????


Nope. _LeClerk_ never wrote this, damnit!


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Again, what does TD mean? What's TP?



TD= technical design
TP= improper for technical design (from Romanian technical project)

(for reasons concerning more control on the construction process and cost of construction) It was decided not to work on a Yellow Fidic for some years already, and so the Red Fidic was adopted, with the consequence that FS is contracted together with TD, as you could notice on the latter tenders here.


----------



## Le Clerk

DX12 (Craiova-Pitesti, lot2) - quite good mobilisation for Romanian companies UMB and subcontractor Mithras


----------



## AlexAllex

Final asphalt layer on a small section of A7 - Bacau bypass


----------



## atomic1

Hello!
During the epidemic, did the works continue or did they decrease?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Construction has started on a 13.2 kilometer segment of A1 from Sibiu to Boița. It has a deadline of April 2023.



http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/%C3%AEnceput-construc%C8%9Bia-autostr%C4%83zii-sibiu-%E2%80%93-pite%C8%99ti


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> Construction has started on a 13.2 kilometer segment of A1 from Sibiu to Boița.


My trusty satellite spotted work along there last year, could have been advanced works with a haul road though.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Or maybe archeological digs? The contract for that section was already signed in April 2019, with a 12 month design period. They may have done some preparatory works during that time.


----------



## sponge_bob

It was an extensive haul road, around 7km long IIRC.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> First spotting of works on PiSi (lot 5 Sibiu-Boita);
> 
> This taken by me near Boita a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now works are confirmed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are wating for winners on lots 4 and 5 (Astaldi most probably here).


----------



## sponge_bob

You can see it here, photos yesterday 









Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on April 2, 2020




apps.sentinel-hub.com





On another matter around 1/4 of the Craiova-Pitesti road is now clearly under construction (Bais to Slatina) and some signs of life can be seen on another section west of it (both near Craiova . Nothing between Slatina and Pitesti though. 

Photo yesterday (again)









Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on April 2, 2020




apps.sentinel-hub.com


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> You can see it here, photos yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentinel-hub Playground
> 
> 
> Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on April 2, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apps.sentinel-hub.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another matter around 1/4 of the Craiova-Pitesti road is now clearly under construction (Bais to Slatina) and some signs of life can be seen on another section west of it (both near Craiova . Nothing between Slatina and Pitesti though.
> 
> Photo yesterday (again)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentinel-hub Playground
> 
> 
> Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on April 2, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apps.sentinel-hub.com


Slatina-Pitesti (lots 3 and 4) is not yet awarded.


----------



## Le Clerk

Beams for the bridge have started to be cast in the nearby shipyard in Braila.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


>


Le Clerk, what is this photo about?


----------



## Ionuty

Theijs said:


> Le Clerk, what is this photo about?


This


----------



## roaddor

Good news for the beginning of A1 south of Sibiu. How many tunnels are there from Sibiu to Pitest and what is their corresponding length?


----------



## Le Clerk

There are at least 7 tunnels of what I know:











And these are lenghts on LOTS 2 and 3 (most difficult) with tunnel lenght - not yet tendered !










BTW: do not know whether it was posted, but the Ramnicu Valcea-Tigveni section (so-called LOT 6) was tendered a few weeks ago for FS and design.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> You can see it here, photos yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentinel-hub Playground
> 
> 
> Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on April 2, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apps.sentinel-hub.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another matter around 1/4 of the Craiova-Pitesti road is now clearly under construction (Bais to Slatina) and some signs of life can be seen on another section west of it (both near Craiova . Nothing between Slatina and Pitesti though.
> 
> Photo yesterday (again)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentinel-hub Playground
> 
> 
> Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on April 2, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apps.sentinel-hub.com


Section 2 between Bals and Slatina ~ 40 km



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1090567047965907


----------



## bogdymol

A couple of excellent drone pictures with the roads in Transylvania:




__ https://www.facebook.com/thedronero/posts/974686392929335


----------



## roaddor

Le Clerk said:


> There are at least 7 tunnels of what I know:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are lenghts on LOTS 2 and 3 (most difficult) with tunnel lenght - not yet tendered !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: do not know whether it was posted, but the Ramnicu Valcea-Tigveni section (so-called LOT 6) was tendered a few weeks ago for FS and design.


Okay, so there are two relatively long tunnels, a third one which is exactly 1km and the rest are short. 

Do you have any preliminary design (not technical) in Romania of the longest tunnel on A6 through the Carpathians to the west?


----------



## Le Clerk

It's not only tunnels that are difficult , there are also lots of viaducts.
On A6 I am not aware of any preliminary design. It's not been tendered for FS so far AFAIK.


----------



## roaddor

Sure there will be challenging viaducts too in such a crossing of the mountains there. They go hand in hand with the tunnels. 
What is the schedule for the whole part of A1 Sibiu-Pitesti? When is it expected to be ready?


----------



## MichiH

The two southernmost sections (40km) _should_ be opened by the end of 2023. The remaining two sections (68km) between these and the one u/c do not have a time schedule. They are not yet funded.


----------



## roaddor

So let's say end of 2027 in the best scenario.


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> Le Clerk, what is this photo about?


AFAIK the longest bridge U/C currently in Europe. You can follow more news here:
*Braila Danube Bridge | ROMANIA | U/C *


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Çanakkale Bridge is at least partially in Europe. It will be the longest span bridge in the world. 

Otherwise it could be correct. Norway has scheduled some awesome bridges in the near future though.


----------



## rudiwien

sponge_bob said:


> It was an extensive haul road, around 7km long IIRC.



Yes, mostly work on the haul road, maybe some other preliminary earth works, but no "official" work on structures, as building permits were not there. They are now issued for _most_ of the section, but still not all..


----------



## rudiwien

atomic1 said:


> Hello!
> During the epidemic, did the works continue or did they decrease?



On A10, works are still going on, a video from today from preparing lifting bridge beams on Lot 2, Alba Iulia - Aiud:






Distance isn't really kept, as you can see here where they build a gabion wall on Lot 1, Sebes - Alba Iulia


----------



## Le Clerk

I do not think works on any site have stopped. It is not like works on sites have been banned in Romania due to the COVID-19 epidemic. If anything, this crisis should help alleviate the workforce crisis in construction, since a lot of Romanian workers have returned from western Europe (some sources give a 1 million figure) and have no work in Romania ATM, while the average salary on construction sites is around 1,000 euros.

BTW:

this is Selina, the contractor on A3 near HU border who invites returned Romanians to work with them on construction sites.


----------



## adymartianul

> while the average salary on construction sites is around 1,000 euros


Nice joke, bro.


----------



## Le Clerk

Read this:








Salariul minim din construcţii: 2.360 de lei "în mână" din 2019. 150.000 de angajaţi din domeniu vor câştiga peste 3.200 de lei net - Economica.net


Salariul minim net din construcţii va fi de 2.360 de lei din 2019, după implementarea Ordonanţei de Urgenţă nr. 114 din 2018. În jur de 150.000 de salariaţi din construcţii vor câştiga în jurul salariului minim din acest sector, a spus exclusiv pentru Economica.net Cristian Erbaşu, preşedintele...




www.economica.net





Minimum wage in construction is 750 euro (gross). But a hefty part of employees (50%) earn more than 1.200 euro (gross). And that was last year in January.


----------



## adymartianul

Ok, so I was right :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk

Right about what ?! And the issue is these people have no job where they returned from. It is not like it is bad money for them. That is the whole point of the discussion, that they are jobless and are invited to work on wages that are comparable to what they made when were employed.

PS: I hope you do know that construction workers are exempted from income tax and and pension tax, which translates gross income as a net income, take 10%. So, no, you are not right.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> Minimum wage in construction is 750 euro (gross). But a hefty part of employees (50%) earn more than 1.200 euro (gross). And that was last year in January.


So the other hefty part of employees (50%) earns less than 1200 € probably closer to 750 €, than a 1000 €.
Let’s see the statistics over April when they become available! It would be very interesting to see whether the return of labour migrants has an influence on average salaries, GDP and inflation.


----------



## adymartianul

I just spoke to a guy who has an experience of 25-30 years in constructions. In Germany he earned ~1300€ NET. In Romania he earns ~650€ NET.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

€ 1300 net would be considered minimum wage / entry level salary in the Netherlands. Not something you'd expect for something who has 25-30 years experience. 

I don't know about Germany, but in the Netherlands the average gross salary for a position in construction would be in the € 2400 - 2700 range, with over 3000 for supervision positions. I would find it hard to believe that it would be significantly lower in Germany. 

Some foreign workers have a lower net wage, but they get housing provided by their employment agency. 1300 net may not be so bad if you don't have any housing cost.


----------



## Le Clerk

adymartianul said:


> I just spoke to a guy who has an experience of 25-30 years in constructions. In Germany he earned ~1300€ NET. In Romania he earns ~650€ NET.


Then it means he is paid illegal


Theijs said:


> So the other hefty part of employees (50%) earns less than 1200 € probably closer to 750 €, than a 1000 €.
> Let’s see the statistics over April when they become available! It would be very interesting to see whether the return of labour migrants has an influence on average salaries, GDP and inflation.


The construction market has not been impacted by the Coronavirus epidemic (maybe some sites for residential but not infrastructure, who benefits from stronger payment deadlines from the government). The sectors directly impacted are tourism and leisure, and most people impacted by technical unemployment come from that area. So, on the contrary, the construction sector is impacted positively by the fact that more people are available in the construction sector (and other sectors) where there was a steady flow of Asian workforce transfer in the past years.

And to be anecdotical, UMB which is the largest Romanian constructor (eg with projects like Bacau by-pass or Craiova-Pitesti lot 2) committed to offer salaries competitive to those in Germany a few months ago due to the workforce crisis. And that company is very serious - if only looking at their performance on sites which is consistently very good. Same goes for Selina, which I mentioned above.


----------



## adymartianul

> Then it means he is paid illegal


No, it is not. The minimum GROSS salary in constructions is ~620€. He earns ~650 NET. Anyway, far from your 1000€ figure.


----------



## Le Clerk

Sebes interchange


----------



## Le Clerk

adymartianul said:


> No, it is not. The minimum GROSS salary in constructions is ~620€. He earns ~650 NET. Anyway, far from your 1000€ figure.


Yeah, I redid the math and it is 620 euro minimum - not 750 euro as I said initially (pay attention, I did NOT say it is 1,000 euro minimum but average!!). 

Nevertheless, what I posted above was a statistic from the trade association on incomes in construction (even though from Jan 2019), which I think it is rather relevant for the discussion, more than individual cases.


----------



## bogdymol

adymartianul said:


> I just spoke to a guy who has an experience of 25-30 years in constructions. In Germany he earned ~1300€ NET. In Romania he earns ~650€ NET.


If he earns that amount after so many years of experience, then I have to say that he is not the best worker. If you are good at what you do, you get those numbers after your first year in the construction industry.


----------



## marty11

They have finally started installing the beams @ one of those 2 bridges over the Mures, on A10 Lot 2. This bridge has been U/C for like what, 2-3 years now?


----------



## Le Clerk

Bacau by-pass: motorway section



















Works on overpass on DN2F.


----------



## kostas97

Is the Centura Bacau part of a -soon to be constructed- A7 or is it the only section of the road???


----------



## Le Clerk

The Bacau by-pass is a 31 km project, of which 16 km is part of the future A7 (km 2 to km 17). The rest is just national road standard.


----------



## AlexAllex

Le Clerk said:


> Bacau by-pass: motorway section
> 
> ...
> 
> Works on overpass on DN2F.


That is not for DN2F overpass. Those metallic things (I dont know how they are called in english) are used only for overpass the canal in Letea Veche and canal + Bistrita river in Hemeiusi/Itesti.

BTW thanks for repsorting my videos


----------



## Le Clerk

Right, I was wondering what were they used for. Thanks for info and for the videos! Keep it up!


----------



## bogdymol

The first motorway in Moldova region of Romania is starting to take shape. Recent footage of Bacau bypass:


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## Le Clerk

Bacau by-pass works, including the 1.2 km motorway bridge spanning over Bistrita river.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=230263241420239






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=515844952429140


----------



## Le Clerk

Romanian road transit corridors:


----------



## Le Clerk

Some good news for A7 motorway, whose route has been completed (part of FS and TD) for the entire lenght of 340 km (not without some debatable sections still under discussion). What is left in the coming period is the decision to be made as a motorway or an expressway.

In the meanwhile, preparations for tender for works for the whole length should be commenced with a view to have works started in 2021 on a good portion of the 340 km.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> (A7) In the meanwhile, preparations for tender for works for the whole length should be commenced *with a view to have works started in 2021* on a good portion of the 340 km.


I don't believe a word of that. It would take from today to 2021 to compete a tender and the rest of 2021 to deal with the court cases from the losers.

What you describe* is likely impossible and you know it.......n*ot that reality ever impinges enough on this thread.


----------



## Le Clerk

That is the goal, to have works started in 2021. TD is performed, so it will be only works for the builder. If 2021 is feasible, we will see, but indeed there is a high chance that some of the lots will be delayed by litigation beyond that deadline. Hopefully very few to none.

Also, A7 should remain motorway. It will be the backbone road in that region, with several expressways branching out.

In the meanwhile, tender for FS&TD has been launched for Pascani-Suceava-Radauti expressway linking A7 to the border with Ukraine (with a contractor to be announced soon) - thus opening an interesting connection between the Baltic Sea and the Black Sea on an open, flat terrain on all lenght, as opposed to the Via Carpathia which is blocked in the Carpathians mountains in Slovakia.

In the meantime, DX 6 and DX7 already have contractors for FS&TD.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Also, A7 should remain motorway. It will be the backbone road in that region, with several expressways branching out. In the meanwhile, tender has been launched for Pascani-Suceava-Radauti expressway linking A7 to the border with Ukraine - thus opening an interesting connection between the Baltic Sea and the Black Sea on an open, flat terrain on all lenght, as opposed to the Via Carpathia which is blocked in the Carpathians mountains in Slovakia.


I agree. If Ukraine would join EU, it would be a good alternative via Polish A4. The distance is almost the same from the Netherlands but without mountain crossings.

I doubt that Ukraine will join EU "soon" (within 10...15 years) but hey, Romanian A7 also won't be completly in service by then


----------



## Le Clerk

A7 has a high chance of being completed in the coming 5 years, it is flat terrain, though not without some art works. But looking at Bacau by-pass case (part of A7) which is taking 2 years to complete (including the complex bridge over Bistrita river), it is feasible for A7 to be completed in the coming 5 years.

As to Ukraine being part of EU or not, it does not matter. If a corridor is done through the country, it needs not be in the EU - look at Serbia. And Ukraine is currently looking with interest at the A7 progress in Romania.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A7 is crucial for Eastern Romania, but to have it entirely completed in 5 years sounds super unlikely, despite the easy terrain. This is only feasible if the entire motorway goes under construction simultaneously, which means someone has to come up with funding for 340 kilometers of motorway - which at ~6 - 7 million per kilometer equals an investment of € 2 - 2.5 billion in just 5 years.


----------



## Le Clerk

A7 will most probably be tendered for works simultaneously for all lots, and the construction cost will be spread out over 5 years, which means about 400 million euros per year or maybe less (depending on price resulted from tenders). This is not really much. The yearly investment budget for CNAIR is about 1 billion euros, and it depends mostly on project absorption capacity than on a financial cap.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> A7 will most probably be tendered for works simultaneously for all lots, and the construction cost will be spread out over 5 years


I will quote this here for future reference.

What you are saying is very nice, but highly improbable towards impossible. There are 340 km of A7 motorway that you want built in 5 years. Out of these only 18 km (Bacau bypass) are under construction, while all other segments are in a very early stage (they haven't even decided if they want to build a proper motorway or an expressway!). 

But let's assume your 5 years plan would work. Then motorway openings would look something like:

2020: 0 km
2021: 18 km (Bacau bypass)
2022-2024: 107 km opened on average each year
107 km of motorway in a year doesn't sound that bad, right?

Let's take a look at how many km of motorways has built Romania in the last 15 years:










That's 751 km in 15 years. There were only 2 years with over 100 km, but there were years with 0 km (2005 or 2008), or years with only 15 km (2017). On average, that is 50 km per year. In the last 15 years.

For A7 to be ready in 5 years, you would need to double those km each year. And don't forget in Romania there are also other motorways to be built, not only A7.

It is nice to dream, but as I mentioned above, it is highly unlikely for A7 to be ready within 5 years.


----------



## Adrian.02

As a romanian,I feel ashamed about how few Highways we have...I do not know who shall take the blame..


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I would imagine that when Romania joined the EU in 2007, many people expected things to look much more improved by 2020 than it does by now.... Sure there have been improvements but after 13 years Romania's infrastructure still lags behind significantly, especially compared to Hungary and Poland.


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> I would imagine that when Romania joined the EU in 2007, many people expected things to look much more improved by 2020 than it does by now.... Sure there have been improvements but after 13 years Romania's infrastructure still lags behind significantly, especially compared to Hungary and Poland.


Thing have improved in the last 15 years, no doubt about that. I notice major improvements on smaller roads (DJ = Drum Judetean = County roads). In my home county there were many such roads paved but full of potholes, and many others not even paved (just graveled). Now most important local routes are in a decent state, and others are u/c.

However, when looking at the major road infrastructure (motorways), things should have looked much better than they are now. By now, considering how much funding was available, we should have got already something resembling to a motorway grid.


----------



## Le Clerk

The track record with building motorways ia a mixed bag. We had very good years and very poor years. We need to get back to having very good years, especially on the easy segments.

But, if looking on A7 experience, with the UMB lot on Bacau by-pass which is done on the very good side of things, I think it is feasible to have all A7 done by 2025.

PS: A7 is TEN-T CORE so it would benefit from EU funds for most of its costs, which is why it is crucial to be completed in *most part* by 2023.


----------



## MacOlej

Le Clerk said:


> as opposed to the Via Carpathia which is blocked in the Carpathians mountains in Slovakia.


Do you consider Slovakia to be the weakest link in the Via Carpathia project?
On Polish forum many people complain about Slovakians not doing much for the R4 from PL-SK border to Presov.



Le Clerk said:


> As to Ukraine being part of EU or not, it does not matter. If a corridor is done through the country, it needs not be in the EU - look at Serbia.


As a person working in logistics I have to disagree. Many carriers would not want to deal with Ukraine and losing time at two extra borders just to save some fuel.
I would even guess that if there was a complete A6 motorway from Lugoj to Widin, most of transit from north-west to Turkey would not even bother with driving through Serbia.


----------



## bogdymol

A bridge collapsed in Romania today. There were reparation works going on at the time of collapse. If I am not mistaken, it is this bridge.










Article on the subject:









Podul peste Crișul Repede, care leagă localitatea Valea Drăganului de Poieni, s-a prăbușit - BIHON


Potrivit informațiilor furnizate de primarul comunei Poieni, Gheorghe Boca, podul era în lucrări de consolidare. „Podul era în lucrări de consolidare și reparații, lucrarea fiind parte a proiectului – Drumul Apusenilor. Încă de la ultimele inundații acesta risca să se prăbușească, fiind foarte...




www.bihon.ro


----------



## SRC_100

🔼🔼
Bloody hell! 😲
Seems to be italian job...


----------



## Le Clerk

DX12 section 2 lot 2, with the bridge over Olt river


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## Le Clerk

The Government plans a surge in infrastructure investments, in order to restart the economy after the COVID-19 crisis. It is going to benefit motorways as well (probably the likes of CoBra, A8 and Bacau-Brasov). A8 especially but also Bacau-Brasov have on-going FSs coming along next year. This is also in the context that unemployment is at all high levels, and new jobs need to be rolled out fast, especially since it is now official that approx 1.3 million Romanians returned from other EU countries and a good part of them are actively looking for a job in Romania.





> The Government also plans to set up an investment fund financed from public resources “based on the Polish model.” The fund could be listed on the Bucharest Stock Exchange to draw money from the population as well.
> 
> PM Orban also said that the Government wants to invest in public projects 6% of GDP over the coming two years.
> 
> “Our goal is to allocate 6% of GDP for public investment over two years. The amounts mobilized to finance these investment objectives are higher than they have ever been in history," Orban said.


 Romania’s PM and president promise economic reconstruction project


6% of GDP means about 16 billion Euros.


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## Le Clerk

Pitesti-Sibiu lot 5 (31 km) to be signed on Monday with ASTALDI, according to CNAIR. This is going to be a very useful lot once built.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> If this is also about roads, works have started at the Galati half-ring, connecting the future DX Galati-Braila to the Naval Yard in the north, a 11 km 2x2 road, with a cost of 28 million EUR, under EU funds. It also boasts a spectacular stayed bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under tender there is another by-pass for Galati linking the UA/MD border with the future bridge at Braila:


^^

Galati half beltway now U/C


----------



## Le Clerk

Danube bridge at Braila, right bank, main pillar:


----------



## Le Clerk

DX 12 (Craiova-Pitesti) lot 1:


----------



## Theijs

@LeClerk You drop from time to time a movie without any introduction / topic what’s in...
Can you please write what’s visible in the video?
Mulțumesc


----------



## Le Clerk

It is in the title of the video. I will make a short intro.
PS: unfortunately, the forum limits the number of edits one can make during 10 days. I will put in the future a short description of each project before each movie with works.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> It is in the title of the video.


yes but it's cut in the preview here.



Le Clerk said:


> I will make a short intro.


Thanks!


----------



## JackFrost

Whats the current status of this section? When will it be ready?

*A3:* Oradea – Suplacu de Barcau 55.5km (2004 to >= 2020?) [contract canceled]


----------



## keber

Le Clerk said:


> Pitesti-Sibiu lot 5 (31 km) to be signed on Monday with ASTALDI, according to CNAIR. This is going to be a very useful lot once built.


Most people don't know where Lot 5 is planned. I googled that for them (including for me):
















HARTĂ Autostrada Sibiu - Pitești: A fost semnat ordinul de începere al lucrărilor pe Lotul 1 Sibiu - Boița







monitorizari.hotnews.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

JackFrost said:


> Whats the current status of this section? When will it be ready?
> 
> *A3:* Oradea – Suplacu de Barcau 55.5km (2004 to >= 2020?) [contract canceled]


Suplacu-Chiribis 26 km ( a tough section) procedure for the selection of the builder has been cancelled a 3rd time !!!

Chiribis-Biharia(Oradea) 28 km procedure for the selection of a builder is on-going


----------



## Le Clerk

keber said:


> Most people don't know where Lot 5 is planned. I googled that for them (including for me):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HARTĂ Autostrada Sibiu - Pitești: A fost semnat ordinul de începere al lucrărilor pe Lotul 1 Sibiu - Boița
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monitorizari.hotnews.ro



Map is correct. I posted the same a few pages ago and I though it was enough.

Hopefully, we'll have lot 4 sorted out next week as well, along with lot 5.


----------



## Le Clerk

keber said:


> Most people don't know where Lot 5 is planned. I googled that for them (including for me):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HARTĂ Autostrada Sibiu - Pitești: A fost semnat ordinul de începere al lucrărilor pe Lotul 1 Sibiu - Boița
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monitorizari.hotnews.ro


LOT 5 has been signed earlier today with Astaldi, a 30 km section for 365 m euros.
Term: 1 year design + 4 years build.

_-----------
Let's see if we have any good news about lot 4.


----------



## marty11

A10


----------



## Theijs

marty11 said:


> A10


Lot 1, Alba Iulia Nord: 
youtu.be/gMQyVQz0mUk


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Here's the press release about the contract signing of 30,3 kilometers of A1 Piteşti - Curtea de Argeș.

I think this is rather notable news, if I'm correct this is the largest single motorway contract in Romania over the past few years?

Contract value: 1.7 billion lei / € 350 million (11.5 million per km)
Duration: 12 months of design & 48 months of construction (construction from May 2021 to May 2025)



http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/cnair-semnat-contractul-pentru-proiectarea-și


----------



## Le Clerk

That is correct. It is the longest motorway contract at least in the past 2 years (if we count DX12 Craiova-Pitesti lot 2, 40 km, signed in 2018).

But this is notable because it is the most important section of PiSi that could be realistically signed this year, and PiSi is THE MOST IMPORTANT motorway currently in Romania. 

We have similar promises on lots 4 and 3(!) on PiSi this year, but this is rather optimistic, yet hugely important for Romanian motorways.

Also, on A3 CoBra there are promises on tender for Comarnic by-pass this year, which is also a critical mountain lot needed to be constructed ASAP. We will keep you posted here if it happens.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> We have similar promises on lots 4 and *3(!) *on PiSi this year, but this is rather optimistic, yet hugely important for Romanian motorways.


Are you serious? I thought only 1+4+5 will be built in the current funding period.

I hate unreliable announcements (by authorities)


----------



## Le Clerk

Lot 4 is in the stage of evaluation of offers. Could be awarded soon. Still, it is out of question it could be completed before 2025.

They also plan to tender lot 3 in the upcoming period. 

IMO, except for lot 1 which is U/C, no other lot will be funded under the current EU budget.


----------



## marty11

You guys are (understandably) bashing here Le Clerk for his statements regarding A7, but he could be right, actually.  I recently watched an *interview* with the new CNAIR director, and she left a very good impression on me (and not just on me, also on the API guys, she had a 2-hour meeting w them and w. some people from the press). And so far things are kind of happening according to her declarations, she seems quite capable of moving things forward. And she is from (Romanian) Moldova, so..  Among other things, she said that the tender for construction for Ploiesti-Buzau will be launched at the beginning of next year.

Meet Mariana Ionita, the Laura Codruta Kovesi of roads. 












-


----------



## Le Clerk

Profile of Pitesti-Sibiu motorway, hot from the Astaldi oven:










Entire route:











Curtea de Arges junction:









Baiculesti junction:









Bascov junction










Lenght: 30.35 km
Bridges: 19 (no tunnel here!)
Junctions: 3 (see above)
Parkings: 2 (km 108)
Services area: 2 (km 119)


----------



## Le Clerk

marty11 said:


> You guys are (understandably) bashing here Le Clerk for his statements regarding A7, but he could be right, actually.  I recently watched an *interview* with the new CNAIR director, and she left a very good impression on me. And so far things are kind of happening according to her declarations, she seems quite capable of moving things forward. And she is from (Romanian) Moldova, so..  Among other things, she said that the tender for construction for Ploiesti-Buzau will be launched at the beginning of next year.
> 
> Meet Mariana Ionita, the Laura Codruta Kovesi of roads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -



Let's see she manages to get lot 4 of PiSi sorted out this month. We have bidders already. Although I fear the Chinese bidders will make a mess in the procedure with unnecessary appeals, just as on lot 1 of PiSi, whose award was delayed half a year as a result.

Lot 3 is intended to be tendered soon (this month) with the aim to be awarded this year as well.

Lot 2 will be tendered next year.




> 1. Aktor Technical Societe Anonyme (Aktor SA) -_ Grecia_
> 
> 2. Asocierea Alsim Alarko Sanayi Tesisleri Ve Ticaret AS - Makyol Insaat Sanayi Turizm Ve Ticaret AS - _Turcia_
> 
> 3. China Railway 14th Bureau Group CO, LTD -_ China_
> 
> 4. Asocierea IC Ictas Insaat Sanayi Ve Ticaret AS - Constructii SA - _Turcia_
> 
> 5. Impresa Pizzarotti & C SpA - _Italia_
> 
> 6. Asocierea Kalyon Insaat Sanayi Ve Ticaret AS - Met-Gun Insaat Taahhut Ve Ticaret AS - _Turcia_
> 
> 7. Mapa Insaat Ve Ticaret AS - _Turcia_
> 
> 8. Porr Construct SRL - _Austria_
> 
> 9. Strabag SRL - _Austria_
> 
> 10. Asocierea Rizzani de Eccher SpA - Tirrena Scavi SpA - Ozgun Insaat Taahhut Sanayi Ve Ticaret Limited Sirketi - _Italia-Turcia_


Fingers crossed for Porr or Strabag.

BTW: next year, we should see tenders for works for A7, A8 (at least where the FS and TD will be ready on Tg Mures-Tg Neamt) and on several expressways there (Buzau-Braila and Focsani-Braila).


----------



## pasadia

The contract signed yesterday îs ending a bidding procedure that started in summer of 2017. THREE years ago!

For lot IV bidding procedures started in 2018. CNAIR didn't even nominated the winner (and after that we will have contestation in court, so at least one year to go). 

And You are saying that contract for lot 3 will be signed this year? It's Impossible!


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes, because I am hoping for the loosers to drop any legal challenges to the procedure. Chinese dropped their court appeal right for lot 5, which, if exercised, would've extended the signing by a year probably, as you say (they challanged only before CNSC and not before courts). I do not know whether the fact that the new head of CNAIR requesting publicaly the bidders to drop the never ending court challenges had an impact or , more importantly, will have an impact in the future, but I am hoping so.


----------



## Daniel//21

Autostrada A1 Sibiu Pitesti lot1 Sens Boita Sibiu


----------



## Le Clerk

More on Astaldi pitch on PiSi in international news.


*Astaldi signs 356 mln euro contract to build motorway section in Romania*



> BUCHAREST (Romania), May 12 (SeeNews) - Italy's Astaldi said on Tuesday that it has signed a contract worth 356 million euro ($385 million) for the construction of more than 30 kilometres of the Sibiu-Pitesti motorway in Romania.
> The planned duration of the works is 60 months, including 12 months for the design and 48 months for the actual construction, Astaldi said in a press release.
> As much as 85% of the contract is financed by EU funds, and the remainder is covered by the state budget.
> With this new contract, Astaldi’s order backlog in Romania is now worth more than 1 billion euro.
> In Romania, Astaldi is currently engaged in the construction of the Braila Bridge, a suspension bridge over the Danube, and the construction of some 20 kilometres of the Ogra–Campia Turzii motorway.
> The Astaldi Group has been present for more than 25 years in Romania, where it has built more than 100 km of railways and undergrounds, 250 km of roads and motorways, and two international airports - Henri Coanda in Otopeni, Bucharest and Avram Iancu in Cluj-Napoca.





https://seenews.com/news/astaldi-signs-356-mln-euro-contract-to-build-motorway-section-in-romania-698532



That is a bit over 10 m euro per km in cost in a hilly/valley geography, with no tunnels but lots of bridges. If anyone thinks it is expensive, let us wait for lot 4, which is costed at euro 40 m per km because .... tunnel. And then come lots 2 and 3 with plenty of tunnels in rocky mountains ...


----------



## Le Clerk

Progress on motorways , including those who have chances of opening this year (over 80% completion), exclusively on A3 and A10.

*Probable for opening:*
A3: Ogra-Campia Turzii (lot 2): 18 km (Chetani interchange is on lot 3, and is taken over by the CNAIR to be completed)
A3: Biharia-Bors: 5 km
A10 (lot 1): 17 km
Total: 40 km
*__

Possible for opening, but not probable:*
A10 (lot 2): 24 km (this is questionable if completed this year, but AKTOR has picked up pace there)
A7 (Bacau by-pass): 16 km (it is possible to open the motorway section of the project - we'll see later)
Total: 40 km

So, we are hoping for 40 km minimum or 80 km maximum of openings this year.


----------



## Adrian.02

Le Clerk said:


> Progress on motorways , including those who have chances of opening this year (over 80% completion), exclusively on A3 and A10.
> 
> *Probable for opening:*
> A3: Ogra-Campia Turzii (lot 2): 18 km (Chetani interchange is on lot 3, and is taken over by the CNAIR to be completed)
> A3: Biharia-Bors: 5 km
> A10 (lot 1): 17 km
> Total: 40 km
> *__
> 
> Possible for opening, but not probable:*
> A10 (lot 2): 24 km (this is questionable if completed this year, but AKTOR has picked up pace there)
> A7 (Bacau by-pass): 16 km (it is possible to open the motorway section of the project - we'll see later)
> Total: 40 km
> 
> So, we are hoping for 40 km minimum or 80 km maximum of openings this year.


When will I ever witness the year when Romania opens minimum 300 km of highway..😫


----------



## Le Clerk

It is impossible. We need to get first to opening min 100 km/year, but for that we need to increase the number of kms U/C to at least 400-500 km. We will have a lot of opportunities for that especially on A7 and A8 when the FS+TD will be ready next year (it is CNAIRs objective, as *marty* mentioned above), and on the DXs which are also in preparation for FS+TD, especially those linking the Braila bridge to A7 and Constanta. Also, on A0 which are either contracted (on A0 south) or in tender (A0 north), and on DX12 (lots 3 and 4). The are also many lots to be sorted out on A3 and A1. These all can be put on works in about 1,5 years, and get to at least 400 km of motorway/expressway U/C, so that we can climb to opening 100 km/year starting 2022-2023.


----------



## Le Clerk

A10 LOT 1 (Sebes interchange)











A10 LOT 2


----------



## Theijs

> Meet Mariana Ionita, the Laura Codruta Kovesi of roads.


Is CNAIR finally getting on track with all kind of projects as stated in the Masterplan?
Have there been some other new competent people been hired?
Has the previous director been kicked out?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Mama Autostrada...?


----------



## Le Clerk

))


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> Is CNAIR finally getting on track with all kind of projects as stated in the Masterplan?
> Have there been some other new competent people been hired?


The management has clearly changed. No more joking around with EU funded projects.



> *Has the previous director been kicked out?*


Yes


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> The management has clearly changed. No more joking around with EU funded projects.


In Romania the only thing that is clear is a photo taken by my trusty satellite.


----------



## marty11

A10 Lot 2 (full)


----------



## marty11

^^

And some photos:














































Credit: *Ionut *&* AlinC.*


----------



## marty11

Contract signed for *Feasibility Study + Technical Design* for A13 Brasov - Bacau.

Americanii de la Search Corporation încep proiectarea Autostrăzii Brașov – Bacău. Documentațiile vor fi finalizate abia peste mai bine de 2 ani - Biz Brasov


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> Why not built the A6 now?! Why not comes the EU with a great idea to have this corridor as a strategic investment objective for the coming period (also to overcome the pandemic) and put all the money it takes into it?! It is not such a big deal for the EU!





Le Clerk said:


> It is impossible to build A6 by 2030 even if started now.


So you gave yourself the answer why I wrote 2028-2035, Romania is itself not ready for the A6 right now, A1, A7, A8 are priorities for the next years.

Looking ahead, has any funding for a FS A6 been submitted for EU funding, or is this postponed for the next EU budget period?


----------



## Le Clerk

In order for A6 to have a chance of being completed by 2035, it needs to be started now with a FS. The funding for the FS could clearly be secured from the EU , being a TEN T CORE route, but the problem is that the cost/benefit from the Romanian perspective is very poor. The construction cost was estimated at 6 b euros (double the cost of CoBra+PiSi combined!), and the funding is not clear from the EU (for which road investment is less important under the Green Deal), while Romania clearly does not have the funding and the economic reasons to invest in it. 

So what needs now IMO is a clear committment from the EU for the entire cost of this motorway in the coming EU financial cycle, and the coming one (A6 will need 15 years for completion), without affecting the existing funding for Romania, because A6 is clearly in the interest of the EU and much less of Romania.


----------



## Le Clerk

marty11 said:


> Contract signed for *Feasibility Study + Technical Design* for A13 Brasov - Bacau.
> 
> Americanii de la Search Corporation încep proiectarea Autostrăzii Brașov – Bacău. Documentațiile vor fi finalizate abia peste mai bine de 2 ani - Biz Brasov












This was signed as well for FS+TD yesterday with INGENIERIA ESPECIALIZADA OBRA CIVIL E INDUSTRIAL S.A. as an expressway (60 km) but with the possibility of being upgraded either as a 2x3 expressway or a full profile motorway .

Now the Braila bridge has FS+TD contracted for 4 expressways (2 connecting it with the future A7 and 1 connecting it with Constanta), while for the 4th which is Braila-Galati expressway we are waiting for the results for the tender for works soon. 

It is interesting the consideration of upgrade to a motorway - probably the CNAIR thinks this will attract a lot of regional traffic.


----------



## marty11

^^

DX8...this is the first time I read about it. Wasn't this supposed to be part of A4?


----------



## Le Clerk

It is the marking in the Masterplan.


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes

What is the profile of the red roads? I don't see any motorway / expressway coming to Bulgaria.
frustrating


----------



## Le Clerk

^^

We discussed that already a few pages before. They will probably be upgraded to at least expressways. 



Le Clerk said:


> In the masterplan you quoted there are actually 5 new/modern connections proposed with Bulgaria, and most will be upgraded to expressways, as I mentioned above.
> 
> For example, the extension of A4 towards south will be an expressway, and has been contracted as such for FS+TD earlier this year for 22 km towards south, even though in the masterplan it is marked as modernised national road. I am expecting this to be extended all the way to the border with Bulgaria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same is for the road marked as national road from Craiova to Calafat/Vidin. I am expecting it to be upgraded to expressway, and that rather soon, as the Craiova-Pitesti expressway comes along with the other 2 remaining lots to be signed this year.
> 
> For Giurgiu, it was signed last year a dual carriage road with Porr which should ensure the connection between DN5 and the bridge, taking the traffic out of the city.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> We discussed that already a few pages before. They will probably be upgraded to at least expressways.


When? 2070, 2095????


----------



## Le Clerk

Well, rather very soon.

For example, this TR81 is already tendered as expressway (for half the lenght for now) - and precisely for the most problematic section around Agigea and Eforie and Lake Techirghiol. The rest is a very decent and good quality dual carriage all the way to Mangalia, where indeed a by-pass to the border would serve well.










Giurgiu by-pass has already been contracted as dual carriage with the view to continue it to A0 in the future, probably as at least an expressway. This was also the most problematic section, the rest of road to Bucharest being a very good quality dual-carriage.










I a sure the same will apply to Craiova-Calafat, as an extension of DX12.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: some recent footage of the works on the Braila bridge:


----------



## Le Clerk

A10 Alba Iulia interchange






A10 Sebes interchange


----------



## Le Clerk

DX12 (Craiova Pitesti) Tronson 2 Lot2, bridge over Olt river


----------



## Le Clerk

A7 (Bacau by-pass) progress:


----------



## Qtya

*M44/A3 Hu/Ro border crossing*





































Source and more pix:








HAON - Az M4-es autópálya építése


Hajdú-Bihar megyei hírportál




haon.hu


----------



## Corvinus

^^ Most correct detail in these photos is the 100 km/h general limit for extraurban roads. Very few European countries grant it, most have 90, 80 or even less.


----------



## JackFrost

I admit I envy Romania for this. Was this speed limit introduced recently in Romania, or was it always 100 km/h?


----------



## bogdymol

That sign is not entirely correct. 100 km/h speed limit on rural roads is only valid if that road is an E-road (European route). On all other roads the speed limit is 90/h.

It is like this since many years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I thought the 100 km/h speed limit applied to DN roads, but apparently it is only on E-roads?


----------



## Theijs

Qtya said:


> *M44/A3 Hu/Ro border crossing*
> Source and more pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAON - Az M4-es autópálya építése
> 
> 
> Hajdú-Bihar megyei hírportál
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haon.hu


Are there any recent pictures of the Romanian section available?


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> I thought the 100 km/h speed limit applied to DN roads, but apparently it is only on E-roads?


Yes, 100 km/h is the limit for European roads and expressways.
For the rest of national roads the limit is 90 km/h.

This is according to the law BTW.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> This is according to the law BTW.


I was about to write that too. According to the law. But you don't see any difference on the road


----------



## Le Clerk

Well, yes, for many drivers they are of a optional nature.


----------



## bogdymol

You need to look at the signs to see if the road is marked as an E-route or not. This is quite a fine detail in the Romanian highway code and there are many Romanians that are not aware of it. I don't expect foreigners to know this, especially as there are no hints at the border.


----------



## Theijs

bogdymol said:


> You need to look at the signs to see if the road is marked as an E-route [in order to drive 100 km/h]. I don't expect foreigners to know this.


I drive frequently E68 and E671, I didn’t know one is allowed to drive max 100 km/h here.


----------



## Le Clerk

Was this posted before? A3 Iernut-Chetani which should be opened this year, but it is complicated.


----------



## SRC_100

🔼 🔼 
The MC should hurry up to be completed this year... but still possible for sure


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the difference between a _drum de mare viteză_ and a _drum expres_?


----------



## pasadia

There is no "drum de mare viteză". It is used only by politicians when they inaugurate a new road built from zero. It could be a simple bypass or a motorway segment - if it is straight would allow a higher speed so it's "drum de mare viteză".


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I asked because CNAIR awarded a feasibility study for the 'Drum de mare viteză Ploiești-Buzău'. So this is just a new two-lane road to replace DN1B?



http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/elaborare-studiu-de-fezabilitate-%C8%99i-proiect-tehnic-29


----------



## bogdymol

No, that will be A7 Ploiesti - Buzau, which will be either an expressway or a motorway (they still haven't decided, but it will definitely be built at full motorway standard as it will be the only high-capacity link between Bucharest and the entire Moldova region).


----------



## bogdymol

I posted this in the Romanian section, but I have to translate it and post it here for our international readers.

*When incompetence, bad-will and political games produces victims*

This morning I noticed this facebook post of the regional office of CNAIR (the Romanian road company):










There has been an accident on the motorway. Let's look closer at the pictures.

The accident has has occured at Ilia motorway exit on A1, direction towards Timisoara. You can notice the signs showing the ban for vehicles over 7.5 tons. This restriction has been imposed immediately after opening the motorway, as a consequence of the disputes between the road company and the company that built this sector (there were long discussions on the forum about this). There is no issue with this motorway section, but they have "invented" some issues as they did not get along with the contractor, and one of the consequences was imposing this ban for freight vehicles.










I don't know what happened to the victims, but as the van looks like, it seems to be a severe crash:










As it looks like, the lorry driver noticed too late the weight restriction on the motorway, then he braked, or stopped, or even reversed to exit the motorway at Ilia (don't know exactly which is the correct version, but it is one of these 3). You can't really accuse him, as if he might not be used with this road. He was driving on a motorway built purposely for freight traffic, there is enough free and open motorway ahead, and suddenly you get a weight restriction.

During the lorry maneuvers, the van driver was not paying enough attention (or was too close) and hit the lorry from behind.

Conclusion: if there would have been no arguments between CNAIR and the builder of this motorway stretch, then there wouldn't have been a weight restriction. It's pretty sure that this accident would have not happened if this section would have been fully opened also for lorries. Yes, the direct guilt is with the lorry driver (for stopping or braking hard) and the van driver (for not paying enough attention and not keeping a safe distance), but indirectly I can see CNAIR also as a guilty part.

It is possible that somebody inside CNAIR to realize also this indirect cause of the accident, as exactly today the weight restrictions on this section have been lifted.


----------



## Le Clerk

It seems Romania will benefit from EUR 20 b in grants and anpther eur 10 b in loans from the EU Recovery Plan. Some say part of the money will be able to be cashed in for infrastructure as well and in a much faster manner than the other EU financing programmes.





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com





Now it will probably become handy the long and so often criticised list of "projects in preparation" with FSs (and TDs) started a few years ago. This is the huge chance for A7, A8, A13, and the dense network of expressways in the east, the area hardest hit by the CORONAVIRUS, the target of the fund. There we go!

PS: I am reading this fund could support non TEN-T Core infrastructure such as A3 or A13. Can anyone confirm?


Is it possible to work on 4 difficult mountain motorway passes at the same time?!


----------



## Le Clerk

First complete route of A7 to be tendered for works next year







Mountain section of A8 is also under FS and TD and should come out ready for works next year:



















And A13 which is under. FS+TD:


----------



## sadebre

Le Clerk said:


> And A13 which is under. FS+TD:


Wow that's a lot of tunnels.


----------



## pasadia

That is not an oficial presentation. Just someone playing in google, without any connection with what would be the agreed solution.


----------



## Le Clerk

That is true. It is before the FS which is on going, but it is really great quality, and a lot of sections are probably as they will come out of FS. But yeah, in the end maybe and hopefully less tunnels. Anyhow, it will be spectacular when built.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Is it possible to work on 4 difficult mountain motorway passes at the same time?!


History clearly shows Romania cannot build 1 transcarpathian at a time never mind 4. Don't be daft.  At current progress the next EU financial period will be half way through before *ALL* the missing sections of A1 are finally under construction, then it might be possible to start another big project like the A7 or A8 .......or A6 even.


----------



## Le Clerk

In many cases you have a weak mobilisation of the contractor. Shorter terms and financial dividends for completion earlier should prevent that.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

18 months is a short construction time, in most countries a typical motorway segment without major bridges or tunnels takes around 2 - 3 years to complete. 

Embankments need to settle before you pave them over. It depends on the soil how long that will take, but some other projects in Romania seemed to have cut corners on quality and developed deficiencies like large cracks or subsidence shortly after opening to traffic.


----------



## kek4la

18 months is indeed a short time, but achievable for a 10km section without major bridges or altitude differences. 
Regarding cutting corners on quality, let's not generalise. The only project with true deficiencies was the Aciliu section of A1. And no, it's not all about embankments, you may be drawing too much from dutch experience. Meanwhile, we had another section of A1 closed for months for trucks under the pretext of low quality of works, when in fact the reason was a dispute between the constructor and the beneficiary over money, not the quality of the road.


----------



## marty11

Le Clerk said:


> We also have information on signing for the construction of another 30 km of A3 between Biharia and Chiribis in about 2 weeks.


Let's just add here that the contract will most likely be signed with TRAMECO (according to API sources). Which is good news, TRAMECO (Romanian company from Bihor County) has done a nice fast job on A3 Biharia - HU border.


----------



## Le Clerk

Hopefully the same will happen with the 2 lots tendered on DX12 , with UMB winning at least one lot.


----------



## Theijs

marty11 said:


> TRAMECObhas done a nice fast job on A3 Biharia - HU border.


Any pictures / footing available of this LOT ?


----------



## marty11

^^

There have been many pictures/videos of this lot posted here. I think this is the most recent one, it was posted like a couple of pages ago, but I will repost it, since you've asked.









MichiH said:


> ^^ That means, opening in 2023+.


API sources say Strabag will begin construction works on July 15. So probably December 2021 for opening (this is a construction-only contract, technical design had been done already; it's actually one of the few_ fidic red_ motorway contracts to date). I mean, Strabag has done a neat job so far in Romania, IT'S NOT among the _usual suspects; _and under the new leadership, CNAIR seems to be moving much faster now with expropriations, utility relocations, payments, etc.


----------



## Theijs

marty11 said:


> ^^
> 
> There have been many pictures/videos of this lot of A3 HU/RO border-Biharia.


Thank you, Yes I’m looking for recent pictures.



> API sources say Strabag will begin construction works on July 15. So probably December 2021 for opening


Which Motorway/ lot are we talking about?


----------



## bogdymol

Theijs said:


> Which Motorway/ lot are we talking about?


The short A3 section near Tirgu-Mures.


----------



## Le Clerk

Lot 4 of PiSi should be awarded next week ... CRCC possibly winners instead of PORR.


----------



## Helpman-zuid

Incertitudini privind executarea tronsonului Targu Mures-Ungheni din A3 UPDATE CNAIR se disculpa


Asociatia Pro Infrastructura atrage atentia ca autorizatia de construire nu mai este valabila in cazul ciotului de 4,5 km al Autostrazii A3, intre Aeroportul Transilvania (Ungheni) si sud-vestul orasului Targu Mures. Asta in conditiile in care licitatia a fost lansata in urma cu 3 ani...




ziare.com


----------



## Le Clerk

A1 PiSi (lot 1) : Sibiu-Boita


----------



## Le Clerk

expropriations for lots 4 and 5 on A1 (PiSi)









Autostrada Sibiu - Pitești: Statul pregătește exproprieri de peste 42 milioane de lei pentru construirea secțiunilor 4 și 5 - Economica.net


Ministerul Transporturilor a publicat sătpămâna trecută două proiecte privind declanșarea exproprierilor pentru construirea secțiunilor 4 și 5 din Autostrada Sibiu - Pitești. Pentru exproprierile de pe culoarul secțiunii 4 Tigveni - Curtea de Argeș sunt prevăzute despăgubiri de 1,94 de milioane...




www.economica.net


----------



## Le Clerk

motorway builders association plan to hire 500 000 people of the 1.3 million who returned from Italy and Spain as a cause of COVID 19 in building motorways









Cum vor constructorii de autostrăzi să elimine deficitul de forță de muncă: să angajeze românii întorși în țară în contextul pandemiei COVID-19







monitorizari.hotnews.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

A7 - Bacau by-pass, bridge over the Bistrita river:


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> motorway builders association plan to hire 500 000 people of the 1.3 million who returned from Italy and Spain as a cause of COVID 19 in building motorways


That's more or less 50% of the male people returning. Are they competent to do this job? Anyone must teach them first... Adolf H. gave just tens of thousands jobless people a job in building motorways back then.... When everyone was able to work with shovel and pickax. I cannot believe that half a million would ever work in RO. Road authorities must be very competent in managing such huge projects. I cannot imagine that CNAIR ......


----------



## Le Clerk

Actually a lot of them were working in construction before being forced to return (from epidemic or economic reasons), and they have acquired pretty good construction skills in Italy or Spain. This is what the plan put forward by the builders association is also having in mind. It is in the text.


----------



## bewu1

MichiH said:


> That's more or less 50% of the male people returning. Are they competent to do this job? Anyone must teach them first... Adolf H. gave just tens of thousands jobless people a job in building motorways back then.... When everyone was able to work with shovel and pickax. I cannot believe that half a million would ever work in RO. Road authorities must be very competent in managing such huge projects. I cannot imagine that CNAIR ......


Actually, motorway's construction program in Third Reich was quite mechanised, and not based onshovel and pickax.


----------



## Le Clerk

Transfagarasan included again among the most scenic roads in the world, along with Route 66 or Grand Canyon or *Grossglockner Hocchalpenstrasse*. Comes to think this is a mountain pass made by Ceausescu ...

















__





World’s best virtual road trips | GoCompare


Take a drive through the world’s best virtual road trips from the comfort of your sofa. Use this downtime to plan your dream trip.




www.gocompare.com






*Transfagarasan, Romania

*


> Known as one of the best driving roads in the world, a virtual trip down the Transfagarasan should give you all the inspiration for an incredible road trip without leaving your sofa.
> 
> Connecting the south of Romania with Transylvania through the Fagaras mountains, this is a digital dash that you will want to do slowly.
> 
> From tunnels and mountain edge roads to climbing gradients and astonishing twists and turns, it's hard to believe that this road is man-made.


----------



## Le Clerk

Way to go UMB !!


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> BTW: the Oradea-Arad motorway (part of Via Carpathica) was discussed at signing, and proposed for tendering of works soon (we do not know yet when)
> FS was completed in 2019. It is 134 km in lenght, of which 15 km are planned 2x3, 44 km of 2x2 motorway, 76 km of 2x2 expressway.


quite surprising to me. It didn't make the news on this thread - or I just missed it........ What does "discussed on signing" and "works" mean? Technical works on for building permits?
Is the section from A3 to Oradea - the only thing I'm aware on this corridor - included or a different (more advanced) project?


----------



## Le Clerk

It was a statement from the PM on signing today, that he wants this sped up. No further info so far, but the FS is completed so I guess the project is ripe for tendering of TD+works. The sooner the better.


----------



## MichiH

Sounds good. How is the project funded?


----------



## Le Clerk

EU funds obviously - but this is not TEN-T core. The plan was to tender it this year all along, since FS was submitted last year, but let's see if it happens.

BTW: the project's cost is estimated at 1.3 b euros, for:

134,628 km of motorway/express way (+ some connecting roads):
2x3 motorway: 14.6 km (platform 33.5 m)
2x2 motorway: 43 km (platform 26 m)
2x2 expressway: 76 km (platform 22 m)


----------



## Le Clerk

authorisation for Berceni IC on DNCB (south) was issued today. works were signed last year with the same Tramenco. DNCB south is intended as an expressway, with non-grade intersections. Should look like this:


----------



## Le Clerk

A3: Biharia-Bors
Should open later this month.




__ https://www.facebook.com/1555709434689130/posts/2557737811152949


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: if anyone's interested, CNAIR posted an updated map of all road projects in Romania (completed, U/C, in preparation), for motorways, expressways and other roads. And it has filters for various road categories , and can be zoomed in and out. 






ArcGIS Web Application







cestrin.maps.arcgis.com


----------



## roaddor

Nice application. What do SF and PT mean - feasibility study and environmental study respectively?


----------



## Le Clerk

SF=feasibility study
PT=technical design


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> BTW: the Oradea-Arad motorway (part of Via Carpathica) was discussed at signing, and proposed for tendering of works soon (we do not know yet when). FS was completed in 2019. It is 134 km in lenght, of which 15 km are planned 2x3, 44 km of 2x2 motorway, 76 km of 2x2 expressway.


Gheorghe Falca (former Mayor Arad, now Member of the European Parliament) said something similar in an interview with the local TV of Arad last week.


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, Falca knows what he says. This is the kind of project that could fall under the EU recovery funds.


----------



## Qtya

marty11 said:


> CNAIR has selected the winning tender for A3 Zimbor - Poarta Sălajului (12,24 km). We should now wait and see if there are any appeals and stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> Autostrada Transilvania: Umbrărescu, desemnat câștigător pentru construcția lotului Zimbor - Poarta Sălajului


What about the Nădășelu - Zimbor section?


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Also today was announced UMB as the winner of a 12km lot of A3 Zimbor-Poarta Salajului - (also Romanian company working already on A7 and DX12).


It appears UMB is the winner of Craiova-Pitesti expressway lots 3&4 (Slatina-Pitesti section) - 64 km. UMB is already the builder of Craiova-Pitesti lot 2.


----------



## Le Clerk

Qtya said:


> What about the Nădășelu - Zimbor section?


AFAIK tender suspended. 
hopefully it will be relaunched this year.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So UMB is winning some motorway contracts. I think it's good for Romania to develop its domestic construction industry instead of the tenders being overrun with foreign companies.


----------



## bogdymol

Not only UMB is winning. Selina (Trameco), also a Romanian company, has just been awarded their second motorway lot (A3 close to the Hungarian border).


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> So UMB is winning some motorway contracts. I think it's good for Romania to develop its domestic construction industry instead of the tenders being overrun with foreign companies.


The best part is that both UMB and Selina are doing an excellent job at building motorways fast and good, without the ussual litigation and claims messing around. They just go about doing their building job good, no legal tricks. Big thing these days.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> Not only UMB is winning. Selina (Trameco), also a Romanian company, has just been awarded their second motorway lot (A3 close to the Hungarian border).


And soon probably Arcada (now working on the railway and station at Otopeni airport) and Tancrad (now working on Braila bridge). looking at A7 and expressways planned in SE. 

PS: UMB and all will have to hire people big time.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Transfăgărășan is very scenic. But one of the best in the world? Is it so different from the many passes in the Alps?


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> It appears UMB is the winner of Craiova-Pitesti expressway lots 3&4 (Slatina-Pitesti section) - 64 km. UMB is already the builder of Craiova-Pitesti lot 2.


This gets confirmed in the main media. Official announcements later this month.









"Autostrada Ford": Umbrărescu ar putea construi tronsoanele 3 și 4 ale Drumului Expres Craiova - Pitești - Economica.net


Constructorul român Dorinel Umbrărescu are șanse foarte mari să câștige contractele pentru realizarea tronsoanelor 3 și 4 din Drumul Expres Craiova - Pitești, au spus pentru ECONOMICA.NET surse oficiale. Firmele sale lucrează deja pe tronsonul 2 al șoselei cunoscute ca "Autostrada Ford".




www.economica.net


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> CNAIR to sign on Friday for BIharia-Chiribis lot of A3 (28.5 km) with Tramenco, same builder as for Biharia-Bors.



Officially confirmed.



http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/cnair-semnat-contractul-pentru-proiectarea-%C8%99i-1


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Also today was announced UMB as the winner of a 12km lot of A3 Zimbor-Poarta Salajului - (also Romanian company working already on A7 and DX12).


Official confirmation.



http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/cnair-desemnat-c%C3%A2%C8%99tig%C4%83torul-pentru-proiectarea-%C8%99i


----------



## Le Clerk

Next on the list of contracts should be A0 north (A0 south is completely contracted and we should see works starting soon).

We have information that the Turkish company Nurol Insaat Ve Ticaret won lot 1 (17.5 km). Waiting for the other lots on A0 north.


----------



## Le Clerk

Confirmed officially by CNAIR !



http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/cnair-desemnat-c%C3%A2%C8%99tig%C4%83torul-pentru-proiectarea-%C8%99i-0


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It looks to me that things are going in the right direction with Romanian motorway construction. There is a long way to go, but things appear to be more promising than over the past few years.


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes, indeed, there is more will and drive toward building infrastructure, and CNAIR seems to be doing a much better job. Investments in infrastructure have also gone up 20% this year as opposed to last, even though we have the worst crisis in post-communist history.

Hopefully, we'll be seeing things moving ahead by completing section procedure with the rest of projects which are on-going currently, on all A0 north, Galati-Braila DX, lot 4 on PiSi, and we are looking at least 400 km of contracted or U/C motorway and expressway. The biggest positive shock should nonetheless come next year when other tenders on A3 and especially on A7 should be decided, and we will be looking at about 500 to 600 km of motorways and expressways in contract, something which means real progress here.


----------



## MichiH

Sure... But I prefer counting opened km over counting signed papers....


----------



## Le Clerk

Of course, but this is the first step to that goal.


----------



## pasadia

Well, let's look to how few new contracta we're signed in 2018-2019-2020 (up untill now). Now it's just smth like "let's hurry not to waiste european funds!".

But: 
-tunnels for missing part of Lugoj -Deva not signed, not evaluated
-still no clar path for missing part of Sibiu -Pitesti
-still no solution in sigur for Comarnic -Brasov.


----------



## Le Clerk

Hopefully PiSi lot 4 will be decided soon. 

And on CoBra I am looking forward at that announced tender for Comarnic motorway by-pass, which is IMHO the test for the CNAIR this year.


----------



## Le Clerk

pasadia said:


> Well, let's look to how few new contracta we're signed in 2018-2019-2020 (up untill now). Now it's just smth like "let's hurry not to waiste european funds!".


We will have to spend the money from the EU reconstruction fund in the coming 5 years - that one for the COVID crisis. A lot of money will come from there as well.


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Have they acquired all land necessary to construct the motorway? Google Earth imagery from August 2019 shows several parcels with houses in the way of the motorway. Around 3:00 in the video you can see that they have acquired a number of parcels since. 

Google Maps 

Other examples: Google Maps Google Maps


----------



## Le Clerk

The bridge is almost completed so the land has probably been expropriated long time. I haven't heard of issues with the properties on this lot.


----------



## sponge_bob

EU Covid funds have to be spent by end 2021 or 2022 IIRC. Big road projects will finish to late to claim any of it. Forget about that source of funds.

Anyway, there is a lot of green shite involved as well. 









EU €750 billion Covid recovery fund comes with green conditions


A quarter of spending has been earmarked for climate action and a 'do no harm' clause rules out environmentally damaging investments




www.climatechangenews.com


----------



## Le Clerk

Nope. You are wrong. Framework application is 2021-2025.

Actually, your supposition is nonsensical. One cannot spend that immense amount of money in only 1-2 gears. The programme has not even been finalised. And yes, it will be used for infrastructure as well. As a rule, approx 1/4 is for green projects but even that will vary from country to country.


----------



## marty11

Braila Bridge









Le Clerk said:


> Yeah, Falca knows what he says.


Wow, now this is an interesting statement.


----------



## Adrian.02

I keep reading news about the A3 Biharia-border section,and the opening date is regarded as "very near".
Haven't we got an official date yet?


----------



## Le Clerk

marty11 said:


> Wow, now this is an interesting statement.


Let's not get into politics here.


----------



## marty11

Le Clerk said:


>


And the first part:







This is like the first time we have the entire lot filmed, and not just short segments. Good stuff.

____

According to API sources, UMB is about to be awarded A3 Nusfalau - Suplacu de Barcau, as well.


----------



## Le Clerk

Looks like they could open the motorway section this year.



marty11 said:


> Braila Bridge


PS: I would be surprised if ASTALDI/TANCRAD didn't win Galati-Braila expressway when they are to award it and probably soon. They are best positioned there considering they are also building the bridge.


----------



## sponge_bob

The European Court of Auditors have examined 8 Transport Megaprojects that are not coming along properly,across all of Europe.

Most are High Speed Rail tunnels in mountains but th_en they added one road. The infamous A1 in Romania._



https://www.eca.europa.eu/Lists/ECADocuments/SR20_10/SR_Transport_Flagship_Infrastructures_EN.pdf





> We firstly assessed the state of progress of the eight selected TFIs themselves. — *For three of them, it is very unlikely that they will be ready by 2030 as planned in the TEN-T Regulation. These are the 297 km of line connecting the Basque Y to the French rail network; the A1 motorway in Romania; and the E59 railway in Poland. This is because they take a long time to build, and the works for certain sections have not even been planned yet*.


You would have to wonder why 150km of Motorway cannot be built in 10 years all the same. 



> We also noted cases of high bureaucracy hindering efficient implementation. For example, in Romania, the 582 km-long A1 motorway is being planned and implemented in the form of a large number of small projects. Permits need to be obtained for each of these parts. *We calculated that one building permit is required per 7 km of motorway, and one environmental permit per 26 km.*


then



> we found several cases with issues that led to ineffectiveness. For example, in Romania, between Lugoj and Deva, one completed stretch of the A1 motorway, co-funded with €12.4 million of EU money, is currently not being used. Near Deva, two road sections, built in a timespan of just seven years, were wrongly interconnected. *As a result, 800 metres of already constructed motorway had to be demolished in order to rebuild the connection correctly. In addition to the part that had to be rebuilt (estimated to involve €3.2 million of EU cofunding), the demolition works cost €0.9 million, of which the EU co-funded €0.5 million. The €3.7 million26 of EU money spent this way can be considered wasted *


----------



## Le Clerk

I will take it point by point:



> * it is very unlikely that they will be ready by 2030 as planned in the TEN-T Regulation. These are the the A1 motorway in Romania*


The report is a bit old or not updated (data is indeed from 2018). For example lots 1 and 5 of PiSi appear in planning (in yellow) , while lot 1 is now U/C and the building rate is very good with chances to be completed next year. Lot 5 (30 km) is contracted to Astaldi and works should be completed by 2024. Lot 4 should also be contracted this year with completion by 2024-25. Lot 3 should be tendered later this year and remaining lot 2 next year (these are indeeed very complex with many tunnels). If they are both contracted next year or late 2022, there are quite high chances to be ready by 2030.

I quote the image from the report (indeed data is from 2018 - quite old IMHO for a report issued in 2020, because many facts are not valid any more)












> we found several cases with issues that led to ineffectiveness. For example, in Romania, between Lugoj and Deva, one completed stretch of the A1 motorway, co-funded with €12.4 million of EU money, is currently not being used. Near Deva, two road sections, built in a timespan of just seven years, were wrongly interconnected. *As a result, 800 metres of already constructed motorway had to be demolished in order to rebuild the connection correctly. In addition to the part that had to be rebuilt*


The A1 section near Deva was opened last year, but indeed the missing section on lot 2 (about 13 km) needs to be sorted out. A tender was launched last year for the missing 13 km section (of which about *2 km are tunnels - so called "bear tunnels"*), and will be hopefully completed this year with the designation of a contractor. This section seems to be rather complex, with tender participants requiring numerous clarifications.


----------



## Theijs

sponge_bob said:


> The European Court of Auditors have examined (...) the infamous A1 in Romania.


Does the ECA give any hints how legislation and procedures can be improved in Romania, or is it solely a sum of facts?


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Next on the list of contracts should be A0 north (A0 south is completely contracted and we should see works starting soon).
> 
> Turkish company Nurol Insaat Ve Ticaret won lot 1 (17.5 km). Waiting for the other lots on A0 north.


Sources say we have a potential winner on Lot 2 of A0 north - AKTOR (not a very good result IMO). Looking to be confirmed officially.


----------



## sponge_bob

My trusty satellite tells me that *not 1cm of the A0 is under construction at present* despite contracts being signed over a year ago in some cases.


----------



## Le Clerk

All 3 lots on A0 south were signed last year, but they all have 12 months of design (Yellow Fidic) - so have been so far in design stage. This is why works have not started yet. We are waiting for works started as well.


----------



## sponge_bob

It was more than 12 months ago that 3 A0 contracts were signed.

Even worse,* it was over 2 years ago* that the same contracts were "awarded" 

My trusty satellite does not lie!


----------



## Le Clerk

The contracts were signed more or less than 1 year ago (from April to August 2019). Some have the design finalised (lots 1 and 2), one is still in design phase (lot 3). We are waiting for works in June this year (this month yeah), so this is totally according to contract.



sponge_bob said:


> My trusty satellite does not lie!


Nobody said that works started, unless one considers the design phase of the contract as "works".


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> The contracts were signed _more or less than 1 year ago_ (from April to August 2019). Some have the design finalised (lots 1 and 2), one is still in design phase (lot 3). We are waiting for works in June this year (this month yeah), so this is totally according to contract.


More than one year ago. the design period for the Aktor contract finished 2 months ago. Nothing is under construction today.






Αθηναϊκό - Μακεδονικό πρακτορείο ειδήσεων







www.amna.gr


----------



## MichiH

pasadia said:


> - Also on saturday the contract for a segment of A0-south was signed with Alsim Alarko (a company from Turkey for which is the first major contract in Romania). The segment is the one in full red line between I/C with DN5 and DN6.





Le Clerk said:


> Some news today:
> - A0: Bucharest motorway ring south, LOT 3 (lot connecting A0 to A1), 18 km, signed with AKTOR: 1 year design + 2.5 year build, value EUR 180 m
> 
> Lot2 of the same A0 south was signed earlier this year in March with Alsim Alarko Sanayi Tesisleri.


----------



## MichiH

^^ check the dates. It's more than 12 months.

I guess that the design phase is finished but the construction period is so long that there is just no need to hurry. The completion deadlines could still be met! [/irony]


----------



## Le Clerk

This is irrellevant. The signing date is not the same with entry into force which is not the same with services commencement date or the works commencement date etc. You are debating cluelessly a 1-2 month off, on a timeline which is contractually confidential.

What matters is that we have information that works should start this month. At least at 2/3 lots which have the design completed.


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> ^^ check the dates. It's more than 12 months. I guess that the design phase is finished but the construction period is so long that there is just no need to hurry. The completion deadlines could still be met! [/irony]


30 months for construction, not 30 German months it seems but some class of Secret and Holy Relic of Byzantium of a month. 


Le Clerk said:


> You are debating cluelessly a 1-2 month off, *on a timeline which is contractually confidential*.


OK so 12 months design and 30 months to construct is actually a secret even though it would have been detailed in the publshed tender (when was that, 2015? 2016???? )


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> The European Court of Auditors have examined 8 Transport Megaprojects that are not coming along properly,across all of Europe.
> 
> Most are High Speed Rail tunnels in mountains but th_en they added one road. The infamous A1 in Romania._
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.eca.europa.eu/Lists/ECADocuments/SR20_10/SR_Transport_Flagship_Infrastructures_EN.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would have to wonder why 150km of Motorway cannot be built in 10 years all the same.
> 
> then
> 
> 
> 
> we found several cases with issues that led to ineffectiveness. For example, in Romania, between Lugoj and Deva, one completed stretch of the A1 motorway, co-funded with €12.4 million of EU money, is currently not being used. Near Deva, two road sections, built in a timespan of just seven years, were wrongly interconnected. *As a result, 800 metres of already constructed motorway had to be demolished in order to rebuild the connection correctly. In addition to the part that had to be rebuilt (estimated to involve €3.2 million of EU cofunding), the demolition works cost €0.9 million, of which the EU co-funded €0.5 million. The €3.7 million26 of EU money spent this way can be considered wasted*
Click to expand...


You did a lot of cherrypicking there BTW - why am I wondering ?!

See the Commission response to the conclusions of the ECA on that para singled out by you:



> 63. The delay in putting to use the Lugoj-Deva stretch of the motorway results from the construction of additional animal passes by the Romanian authorities, in order to mitigate the impact of the EN EN 10 motorway on a Natura 2000 protection area. Once these works are completed, this road section will be put in use. Similarly, as concerns the connection of the two sections: Lugoj-Deva and Deva-Orastie in Deva, t*he construction of temporary roads was necessary in order to connect the newly built motorway section* (Deva-Orastie) with the already existing road. These “slip roads” had to be removed once this connection was completed. *This is a standard procedure* applied when a certain section of a new motorway is completed. Therefore, *the Commission does not consider the co-funding of the related cost of €3.7 million to be “wasted money”, *as confirmed through exchanges with the Member State


Basically, EC pretty much humiliates a bit the men behind the desk at ECA. This adds up to what I said before about the really outdated and inadvertent data used for a report in 2020, which , from my personal experience with auditors here, is pretty unprofessional. This is a big no no or a case for dismissal.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> OK so 12 months design and 30 months to construct is actually a secret even though it would have been detailed in the publshed tender (when was that, 2015? 2016???? )


You are really thick, aren't you?! I give up.


----------



## marty11




----------



## ChrisZwolle

sponge_bob said:


> More than one year ago. the design period for the Aktor contract finished 2 months ago. Nothing is under construction today.


Maybe getting the construction permits is a bottleneck?


----------



## pasadia

Not maybe, You can be sure that that is the case most of the times. After technical proiect is done it has to ne approved in CNAIR and only after expropiation are done it can receive building permits.

The probleme is that often we don't have information about what is the next step. Expropiation are made in multiple governmental decision, usually for more lots together, building permits are known only after they are issued. IT cam ce issued next day or in two months - we simply don't know.


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, it is not as a straightforward and simplistic as some may think it is. For sure we are probably at authorisation stage (the expropriations have started a few months ago) but the information as such is not public yet. We will probably learn later this month that both authorisation and order for the works have been issued.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've browsed through the ECA report. It's a huge blast against megalomanic rail and waterway projects which are based on the assumption that a huge modal shift would justify them, but these shifts don't occur in reality:

_Given that modal shift has been very limited in Europe in the last 20 years, there is a high risk of overestimating the positive multimodal effects of many of the TFIs._

But staying in Romania, the ECA report also indicate that road auditing doesn't seem to be their strongest point:

_For the 582 km long A1 motorway in Romania, a building permit is needed for each 7 km of motorway, and an environmental authorisation for each 26 km._

This appears to be pretty regular to me. EIAs for long distances may be more useful but also run into the risk of legal hurdles somewhere along the route, in most countries the planning procedure is split up into multiple sections for that reason. A construction permit is often issued per jurisdiction (for example municipal boundaries) so a motorway that crosses them frequently would require more permits.

_Under shared management, where the primary responsibility for implementation lies with the relevant Managing Authority, we found several cases with issues that led to ineffectiveness. For example, in Romania, between Lugoj and Deva, one completed stretch of the A1 motorway, co-funded with €12.4 million of EU money, is currently not being used. Near Deva, two road sections, built in a timespan of just seven years, were wrongly interconnected. As a result, 800 metres of already constructed motorway had to be demolished in order to rebuild the connection correctly. In addition to the part that had to be rebuilt (estimated to involve €3.2 million of EU co-funding), the demolition works cost €0.9 million, of which the EU co-funded €0.5 million. The €3.7 million26 of EU money spent this way can be considered wasted._

Temporary access points to a newly constructed motorway is commonplace throughout Europe since it is in the nature of motorways that they are built on a new alignment, so they need acces routes to existing roads. Also the cost of these are minuscule compared to the overall construction cost, not to mention compared to Alpine tunnels that cost 5, 6, 7 or 9 billion euros while their benefits may not be reached until the 2050s.

In addition, the so-called 'demolished motorway' near Deva was not a full motorway but a two-lane access point that was reconfigured to an exit ramp. If this is the worst example of inefficiency, there isn't much to worry about.

Their point about delays are no contest. Nobody wants delays.

I remember another ECA report about road construction and cost efficiency a few years ago, that was criticized over unusual methodology to make it look that Spanish motorways were the most expensive in Europe (while they are in fact the cheapest).


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> But staying in Romania, the ECA report also indicate that road auditing doesn't seem to be their strongest point:
> 
> _For the 582 km long A1 motorway in Romania, a building permit is needed for each 7 km of motorway, and an environmental authorisation for each 26 km._
> 
> This appears to be pretty regular to me. EIAs for long distances may be more useful but also run into the risk of legal hurdles somewhere along the route, in most countries the planning procedure is split up into multiple sections for that reason. A construction permit is often issued per jurisdiction (for example municipal boundaries) so a motorway that crosses them frequently would require more permits.


yeah, I wanted to raise that up as well, but it was just too much to be challenged... first, I totally agree with you that splitting projects in many lots has its benefits, at least in the simple reasoning that placing eggs in many baskets is a more sensible way of planning for hazard. And that was the reasoning here as well, because as you know, we had multiple problems with both administrative planning and contract implementation, and so a small section (say a few km in length) could have affected a whole project on hundreds of km. So to me it is under no circumstances an issue, on the contrary.

Still, the report came to the figure of an authorization for 7 km of motorway. I do not know where that is pulled off, there is no evidence or source, but it seems really stretched to me. On A1 there were no 7 km lots or sections from what I remember, let alone all lots at 7 km each, so it is really weird to come to that conclusion.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR signed today with INGENIERIA ESPECIALIZADA OBRA CIVIL E INDUSTRIAL S.A. the contract for FS+TD for a 76 km expressway connecting future A7 at Focsani with the bridge U/C at Braila - so called DX6 which contains the expressway / DX Br-Gl currently tendered for works.

The same company won the FS+TD for DX7 (98 km) and DX 8 (60 km) seen below.










*Source*


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> Their point about delays are no contest. Nobody wants delays.


What is absolutely depressing is that _the ECA do not believe the A1 will be finished by 2030_ even though only around 150km of new road is needed to finish it. Even I thought Romania _could _finish it around 2027 or so.


----------



## Le Clerk

A1 will be completed before 2030 most probably, maybe earlier by 2027. Again, about reasoning, there is no argument on why A1 will not be completed by 2030, especially where ECA report is wrong or outdated on so many facts concerning A1.

PS: on A1 there are about 135 km left to be completed, of which 13 km is U/C on lot 1 and 30 km are contracted on lot 5 of PiSi, with more following.


----------



## om-bun

Le Clerk said:


> A1 will be completed before 2030 most probably, maybe earlier by 2027. Again, about reasoning, there is no argument on why A1 will not be completed by 2030, especially where ECA report is wrong or outdated on so many facts concerning A1.
> 
> PS: on A1 there are about 135 km left to be completed, of which 13 km is U/C on lot 1 and 30 km are contracted on lot 5 of PiSi, with more following.


You forgot the country where you live in,Fabrica de Glucoza expanding from 2 to 4 lines took 2 years and is still not ready,do you really think 100+ km to pass Carpathians will take under 10 years you must be joking,I bet my house with you will take at least 15 years.


----------



## Le Clerk

That was under the local administration, you mix things up. Still, 2 years for an urban road in the middle of the city is not terrible, although I agree it could have been faster. Still, it is not a national priority, it was local priority.

On the other hand, we have also examples of motorways being completed in time or earlier, so let's not cherry pick again. We will see. Indeed, PiSi will be the first mountain motorway to build, and that will bring its uncertainties.

BTW: lot 5 has deadline 2024, lot 4 will have as deadline 2024, lot 3 will have deadline 2025, and lot 2 probably 2025-2026. Lot 1 is planned for 2022, but I think it will be ready next year.

The 13 km left between Deva and Lugoj, including the bear tunnels, have a deadline by 2024, that is if they manage to complete the tender this year as planned.


----------



## Le Clerk

First indicator for A7 motorway on a national road. In preparation for opening the Bacau by-pass.


----------



## marty11

This thread should be closed. Romania doesn't need motorways, it's doing fine without 'em. 











Home - Eurostat


----------



## PovilD

Le Clerk said:


> First indicator for A7 motorway on a national road. In preparation for opening the Bacau by-pass.


E85 direction Lithuania  E85 runs through most important highway in Lithuania that connects three largest cities.


----------



## Le Clerk

marty11 said:


> This thread should be closed. Romania doesn't need motorways, it's doing fine without 'em.


No ! We do need motorways !


----------



## Le Clerk

PovilD said:


> E85 direction Lithuania  E85 runs through most important highway in Lithuania that connects three largest cities.



It is already lobbied for by the local associations as a major corridor on A7 connecting Bucharest and Iasi and further with Ukraine, Warszaw and Baltic Sea, and efforts are currently being made to bring Ukraine on this boat. 


















Afaceri.ro Cernauti 2020. 3rd Edition. Online Business Conference | Afaceri.ro


3rd Edition. Online Business Conference Afaceri.ro Cernauti 2020 Ukraine - Romania Business Highway Infrastructure, Trust, Partnerships & Innovation 18th June 2020, 17:00 / Zoom Evenimentul live s-a încheiat. Vă invităm să vă abonati la newsletter pentru a primi informații despre evenimentele...




www.afaceri.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

PovilD said:


> E85 direction Lithuania  E85 runs through most important highway in Lithuania that connects three largest cities.


I follow this project quite closely. The plan is to build A7 all the way to Ukraine border by 2027, and in the meantime to lobby the Ukrainian side to continue it to Poland border, and thus to have a motorway continuum from the Baltic Sea, via Warszaw, to Black Sea and Bucharest. A truly Intermarium Project but with Romania pushing for it more than Poland or the Baltics, probably because it is more interested for now.

This project has a special honorific adviser in the ministry of transportation, who is taking part in all stages of the project, which is currently at FS phase. Next year the tenders for works should be organised.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> I follow this project quite closely. The plan is to build A7 all the way to Ukraine border by 2027.


Pie in the sky, not a plan.  Romania has to build at least 1000km of more important roads before then, and opened less than 50km a year every year since 2014 (inclusive) on average. Come back to us with something after Romania first shows itself able to open 150km a year for 2 years continously.


----------



## Le Clerk

A7 is the next important motorway after A1 and A3. Of A1 there are about 135 km left to build which are highest priority. Of A3 about 400 km more to build, and a lot is in contract currently or in process of contracting. So I would say indeed there are about 500 km of motorway on A1 and A3 more important than the 450 km on A7. 

But A7 will go ahead and in parallel, and its importance is shown by the fact that it is the only project ever so far with a honorific advisor in the ministry of transportation.

PS: a target of opening 100 km per year sounds more feasible starting 2022-2023, when the contracts signed this year and next year will produce results. We had openings of 100 km per year before so it would not be a first.


----------



## sponge_bob

Nobody will tackle the last 100km to the UA border until the core of Romania is properly networked first. That is well over a decade away at present rates. It will take years to get to a consistent and acceptable rate of motorway openings like 150km a years worth each and every year.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Nobody will tackle the last 100km to the UA border until the core of Romania is properly networked first. That is well over a decade away at present rates.


You are probably right on that one. The FS&TD for the remaining 150 km of A7 (from Pascani to the border) is well delayed from the rest of A7 which has the FS almost completed, simply because initially A7 was not considered all the way to Ukraine. 


That has changed recently and the FS for the remaining A7 to Ukraine has only been tendered this year, so that is at least a year if not 2 years behind the rest of A7. The first sections to be tendered for works are from Ploiesti to Bacau, probably next year.


----------



## Le Clerk

So, on A0 south it seems there are a few issues with the design documentation.

Design for LOTS 1 and 2 is completed, but there are a few adjustments to be made as shown below. LOT 3 does not have the design completed, the Greeks from AKTOR* having missed the deadline.

*These guys need to be blacklisted from further works in Romania. They have messed up big time with the deadlines on A10 as well.

On LOT 1, the A0/A2 interchange has to be redimensioned to account for increased traffic. There are a few solutions in works, and a final one needs to be opted for, this being work in progress.

Also on LOT 1, the bridge over the Dambovita river needs to be redesigned at a higher elevation in order to allow for naval traffic on the river (because Bucharest plans to build a port on this river to make it a city with naval access to the Danube). This is also in progress, but will cause an increase in price for the lot, this increase being up to 10% of the contract price.

LOTS 2 and 3 do not align perfectly - this needs to be fixed and is in process.

It is not clear whether these issues may hold construction works back, at least on lots 1 and 2 where design is completed.


----------



## Velaxa

This AKTOR greek company is just the biggest joke ever, is not there any legal possibility to ban them or something?


----------



## Le Clerk

Works on Radauti and Suceava by-passes


----------



## sponge_bob

bogdymol said:


> Wait wait wait. Don't write things that are only partially true and that can be misleading.
> 
> There is currently no mountain motorway under construction in Romania.


Oh dear, facts!. In THIS of ALL threads.


----------



## Le Clerk

Well, time to give yourself shut down from this depressing thread then. All thanks !


----------



## MichiH

I'd love to read anything about road infrastructure improvements but again and again just pointless discussion. I'm sick off it all..................................... 🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮 (one per non-existing mountains crossing)


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, because it is insanely difficult to prepare and build. Most of people, you including, do not understand that project preparation is at least as difficult or time consuming as project execution. This is what many of the previous governments in Romania did not understand either. This government seems to have gotten to the point though, even though "paperwork" is boring and bureaucratic here.


----------



## MichiH

^^ nope! I understand it and just complain about

incompetence of road authorities and ministry and all their utopic announcements
a forumer on this very thread repeating these utopic announcements and spreading his wet dreams....

Period.


----------



## MichiH

The problem is that normal users cannot distinguish these wet dreams and real facts.


----------



## Le Clerk

Well, again, paperwork is extremely important, and geo works, and environment preparation, and traffic planning, and financial gauging, all these are required by the EU even before starting contracting works.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: I just bumped into this. Nice filming of the so called "bat hill" near Deva, built by UMB, BTW. Flat as it gets all along.






And a more recent one:


----------



## marty11

A1 Sibiu/Pitesti Lot 1


----------



## Le Clerk

A10 Lot 1, Mures bridge and Alba Iulia IC


----------



## The Wild Boy

Just leaving this here:



https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4b/Romania_Motorways_DE.svg


----------



## Le Clerk

Spectacular images with the bridge over the Bistrita river on A7 (lots of rains these days)


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> Spectacular images with the bridge over the Bistrita river on A7:


Where? This leads to a link in Wikipedia about personal rapid transit.
Edit: Oh link was broken, never mind.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Where? This leads to a link in Wikipedia about personal rapid transit.
> Edit: Oh link was broken, never mind.


Yeah, it was my fault, I pasted the wrong link initially. We have a debate on the Romanian forum on the PrT and AADT. If anyone cares to contribute on explaining the difference is welcome. 🆒


----------



## Le Clerk

Let's move the discussion here because we are already polluting other threads.



The Wild Boy said:


> Yes. Romania, and whatever goverment it is, they need to work faster and build more highways.
> Such a shame that Romania is no 1 by accidents in Europe.
> Many and many corrupt governments, they should've built most of the highways by now.
> If they don't do anything to speed up the process it's gonna get worse and worse.


The speed of building motorways will go up definitely in the coming years, maybe even starting with this year, but it is true there is a lot to catch up.



> I'd be happy to see A1 get fully completed and open in the following 15 years.


A1 will be completed by 2030 for sure, maybe even earlier.


> By the way which roads are the ones with the most accidents in Romania???


According to statistics, DN1 and DN2, which correspond to A3 and A7.


----------



## marty11

*A7 - will be built as a motorway, not as an expressway*

*____

Construction works now underway - *A3 Târgu Mureş - Ungheni MS (4.5 km) + Connection Road (4.7 km)










*_*

*Nasty floods in Romania*


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Official confirmation.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/cnair-desemnat-c%C3%A2%C8%99tig%C4%83torul-pentru-proiectarea-%C8%99i





Le Clerk said:


> Also today was announced UMB as the winner of a 12km lot of A3 Zimbor-Poarta Salajului - (also Romanian company working already on A7 and DX12).



And the contract for this lot is going to be signed on Friday, pretty fast after winner designation.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> The contract for this lot is going to be signed on Friday, pretty fast after winner designation.


Why to waiste time...?


----------



## Le Clerk

Usually we had appeals against the designation of winner, but not on this lot fortunately.


----------



## Le Clerk

marty11 said:


> *A7 - will be built as a motorway, not as an expressway*


The positive thing about this project is that the FS is done together with the TD, meaning that construction contracts (Red Fidic) will be shorter by at least one year compared to say A0 where we have Yellow Fidic.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> The positive thing about this project is that the FS is done together with the TD.


Will this example be followed for future projects, or was this an exception?


----------



## Le Clerk

All the contracted FS for expressways and motorways lately were for TD as well, so it is a rule in the past 2 years or so. This will indeed shorten the execution time but also saves some extracosts which some contractors artificially generate by tweaking the design so that the project becomes more expensive than it should be.


----------



## Le Clerk

A10 : bridge over Mures river






A10 : Alba Iulia interchange


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> And the contract for this lot is going to be signed on Friday, pretty fast after winner designation.


^^
Signed earlier today.

52 km of A3 were signed for building so far this year, and more lots on A3 are upcoming for contractor designation and signing: 30 km between Nadaselu and Zimbor and 41 km between Poarta Salajului and Zalau.

So, if all goes ok, about 123 km of A3 alone are to be signed for works this year.

More upcoming on A0, DX12, and DX 6.


----------



## Le Clerk

Talking of DX12, things happen fast ...

Romanian champ UMB designated officially winner earlier of LOT 3 of DX12 (32 km) for about 4.2 mil euros / km. Lot 4 is upcoming next week.


----------



## Le Clerk

China Railway appears to have won Lot 4 of PiSi , a 10 km section of which a 1.4 km tunnel . Estimated value 400 m euro.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Railway


This way, we will never get a motorway through the mountains


----------



## Le Clerk

What makes you think building a railway through mountains is easier or different from building a motorway?! Besides, CR have some impressive projects in the book, and they wanted to pitch in Romania by all means and probably offerred very low.


----------



## bogdymol

Read again the name of the company that won lot 4.


----------



## Ionuty

Le Clerk said:


> What makes you think building a railway through mountains is easier or different from building a motorway?! Besides, CR have some impressive projects in the book, and they wanted to pitch in Romania by all means and probably offerred very low.


It's a joke, chill.


----------



## Le Clerk

I don t get the mistery.


----------



## Le Clerk

Ionuty said:


> It's a joke, chill.


Ok. But I got it as not a joke, since many people on the Romanian forum as well are concerned about Chinese companies winning tenders organised according to the law. They have a right to take part in tenders , and they also have the right to win tenders, if their offer is best.

*___*


CoBra can be funded from EU Recovery Plan - EU Commissioner for Transport and Mobility.









Comisia Europeană: Autostrada Comarnic-Braşov ar putea fi finanţată din fondul de redresare economică Next Generation EU • Biz Brasov


Comisarul european pentru transporturi, Adina Vălean, consideră că Autostrada Comarnic-Braşov ar putea fi finanţată din fondul de redresare economică Next




www.bizbrasov.ro


----------



## bogdymol

@LeClerk: let me explain the joke:

This is a MOTORWAY section. 
China RAILWAY company won it. 

Get it now? A company that has RAILWAY in its name won the construction of a MOTORWAY. 

Now joke aside, I am curious how will it work with a Chinese contractor.


----------



## Adrian.02

Very hard joke to understand.....


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


>











😉 Winking Face Emoji


Emoji Meaning A yellow face with a slight smile or open mouth shown winking, usually its left eye. May signal a joke, flirtation, hidden meaning, or general positivity. Tone varies,…




emojipedia.org


----------



## Le Clerk

Ok ok, I though you were serious abot the fact that CRCC does not have the capacity to do this job. They have an impressive portfolio, but this would be their first project in Romania (albeit one where we would not want to do pioneering work with), and I am also nervous about it.

BTW: CRCC unsuccessfully challenged Astaldi's win on lot 5 of PiSi, which delayed the contract signing by more than 6 months.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> CRCC unsuccessfully challenged Astaldi's win on lot 5 of PiSi.


So when will Astaldi finally sign?


----------



## sponge_bob

bogdymol said:


> Get it now? A company that has RAILWAY in its name won the construction of a MOTORWAY.
> 
> Now joke aside, I am curious how will it work with a Chinese contractor.


China Railway Construction Corp or CRCC I take it....not the other lot CRRC. 

It won't work....Trump is about to slap sanctions on them. You might as well have hired Iranians.


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> So when will Astaldi finally sign?


That was signed on 11.05.2020.


----------



## Theijs

Inside Europe (although not EU),Tirana is not linked to Podgorica, Skopje or Athena either by highway, or Sarajevo to Belgrade, Podgorica, Zagreb. The geological circumstances make it simply hard.


----------



## Le Clerk

hegyaljai said:


> There are very few capitals in the EU, which has no motorway connection to the neighbouring country. OK! The baltic states, Malta and Cyprus has not, but they are not to be compare wit Romania.


Yeah, that is a major problem to be reckoned with. At least this government seems to be knowing what it is doing in terms of motorway development, but Romania is still quite far from building the first motorway across Carpathians. And as lots on PiSi start to get offers, it is becoming even more telling how difficult it will be to build dozens of tunnels and viaducts across mountains. On the flipside, once built, it is going to be spectacular to drive that motorway, a reminder of the passes between Austria and Italy.

And, BTW, this is one of at least 5 mountain motorway crosses planned, and not the most difficult one. A8 is going to be a lot more difficult and a lot more expensive. On the other hand CoBra on A3 is going to be easier.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: to put it in a bit of perspective, spot A1 and other motorways in the masterplan in this map of Roman roads in the Roman province of Dacia.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> And, BTW, this is one of *at least 5 mountain motorway crosses* planned,


Or a total of 5-600km @ €40m a km.....=€20-24bn just for the proper mountainy bits and even ,more money for the foothills as well as the flat bits either side. 

Of the 5-600km of proper mountainy bits only 10km is contracted or built. Looooooooooooooooong way to go here.


----------



## Adrian.02

I think that Romania's positioning in Europe does not help either.
Unlike Hungary or Serbia,we are not a transit country,because we only have the Black Sea in the East(and Moldova too).Thus,the lack of highways.
If you look at the map of Highways in Europe,you can clearly see that we are sort of the dead end of the continent...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In some countries like Switzerland or Austria, transit traffic is considered detrimental. In others, like Romania, it is considered beneficial for economic development and it helps boosting the infrastructure.


----------



## sponge_bob

Switzerland has no workers to man the logistic chains that line transit networks. Traffic passes thru with nowhere to stop. Austria has some logistics alongside and employment as a result of that but only has 1 north south motorway which is rammed with traffic despite the deal on traffic when they joined the EU. 

Swizterland is a very bad example of anything really, extreme mountains and everyone wants to be a banker or hedge fund manager or a diplomat.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Or a total of 5-600km @ €40m a km.....=€20-24bn just for the proper mountainy bits and even ,more money for the foothills as well as the flat bits either side.
> 
> Of the 5-600km of proper mountainy bits only 10 *40* km is contracted or built. Looooooooooooooooong way to go here.


Just a picky correction if you refer to PiSi.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> In some countries like Switzerland or Austria, transit traffic is considered detrimental. In others, like Romania, it is considered beneficial for economic development and it helps boosting the infrastructure.


Romania is a deadend geographically, as Adrian_02 pointed above. It is the most eccentric country in the EU, in the eastern extreme, having the longest border with non-EU countries, and bordering frozen conflicts which prevent any motorway crossing further to east (eg Transnistria which makes a Bucharest-Odessa motorway impossible), while having a geology that makes it extremely expensive to build motorways (being cut in half by the Carpathian mountains). Bucharest also is poorly positioned, outside any major transit routes in the EU.

Still, Bucharest (and Romania as a whole) has faired pretty well considering its infrastructure disconnect from the EU. Once any motorway will be completed, A1 being the first, and A3 second, the whole region will see an unprecedented development. For Romania, international transit is completely irrelevant, when at least half the country is completely cut off from the EU in terms of infrastructure.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> "Of the 5-600km of *proper mountainy bits* only 10 *40* km "
> 
> Just a picky correction if you refer to PiSi.


No, that really _*IS*_ 10km, the other 30km is in the foothills and will cost a lot less than €40m a km.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Why are they considering this dumb idea of making A9 to the Serbian border, closer to Timişoara. 
All Serbian traffic wants to go towards Bucharest, not back to Hungary. Serbians have a proper highway connection to Hungary. 
Honesty, they couldn't have come up with a dumber idea. 








Also don't mind if the map is old, i just took whatever i found, and wanted to explain. 








So it seems they don't plan in the near future for A6 to become a full motorway, but why? 
It'll be a godo alternative to A1 and serve traffic from both Serbian side and Bulgarian through the expressway at Vidin. 
If of course as i had drawn out (Bottom left, there's 2 variations of where A9 could be relocated and go though, i would choose the left variation because it can directly connect to the Belgrade Bypass, and Urban Highway). 
You can also see on the picture above, near the red arrow i have also drawn out a new line, this one of course much shorter and faster to get to Bucharest, and it will also link A6 to the expressway that goes towards Ploiești. 








Here's another one. I made a mistake, so i had to change some things. 

I mean truck traffic is already going though Vidin bridge, so logical that they build a proper highway, and a good alternative of A1. 

There's no need to connect A9 closer to Timişoara, but further away, and with A6 instead of A1.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> No, that really _*IS*_ 10km, the other 30km is in the foothills and will cost a lot less than €40m a km.


You are confusing.

Again, on PiSi, we have 40 km signed and in execution, of which 10 km is U/C (lot 1), and 30 km in design stage (lot 5).
Lot 4 (10 km) has been tendered and we are waiting for results of the tender, CRCC being the best positioned (in terms of tender scoring). Lots 2 and 3 (~ 70 km in total) are still to be tendered.

So, technically, pure mountain (tunnels proper) there is none contracted so far, lot 4 being the first proper mountain lot.

But then again you are wrong with the number of mountain proper km of motorways.


On PiSi only about *80 km* is mountain proper
On CoBra only about *55 km* is mountain proper.
On A8 only about *90 km* is mountain proper.
On A13 only about *55 km* is mountain proper.
On A6 about *80-100 km* is mountain proper (this is very inaccurate given that there is no study for the alignment).
There is also the so-called Northern Route, which is going to be an expressway, and also crosses the Carpathians, but it has been tendered for FS and we know nothing of the alignment, but it is also extremely remote.
So that's a total of 280 km of mountain proper for now, which is certain motorway plan, with a FS or a FS ongoing (for A8 and A13), without A6 which we do not know the lenght for. At an average of 40 m euros per km, *only the mountain sections of A1, A3, A13 and A8 would cost 11 billion euros* ! And that does not include A6 and Northern route. If we include them, probably the total cost of *mountain* motorway sections would be close to EUR 20 billion.

Remember Romania had for infrastructure (motorways including) from the EU for 2014-2020 only eur 3 billion. Because the EU does not think in terms of difficulty of terrain, but in the nr of km needed probably.

For sure, PiSi will go ahead, and next is A3 where a mountain segment will be tendered this year and A13 which has the FS+TD contracted earlier, and they are worth going ahead fast because they are easiest.

A8 is going to be very difficult and very expensive, but it is also the one with huge political pressure to be pushed ahead. BTW: FS for the mountain part is coming along next year.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Why are they considering this dumb idea of making A9 to the Serbian border, closer to Timişoara.
> All Serbian traffic wants to go towards Bucharest, not back to Hungary. Serbians have a proper highway connection to Hungary.
> Honesty, they couldn't have come up with a dumber idea.
> View attachment 254287



This is why: mountains plus natural reservations !

Timisoara and Banat mountains :








Obviously, nobody wants to build through that wall of mountains and natural reservations, it is why the connection with Belgrade is planned through Timisoara.



Now let's zoom into the Banat mountains (black circles are natural reservations and blue line is potential alignment for A6):


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> There is also the so-called Northern Route, which is going to be an expressway, and also crosses the Carpathians, but it has been tendered for FS and we know nothing of the alignment, but it is also extremely remote.


To which express way do you refer here?


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> To which express way do you refer here?



This.











As you can see, there is also a civic movement for this. This is part of a campaign poster.


----------



## Adrian.02

Le Clerk said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there is also a civic movement for this. This is part of a campaign poster.


This would only be suitable for all the moldavians who want to go to Western Europe via Petea


----------



## Le Clerk

Actually, no ! Most traffic is near Bistrita and between Satu Mare and Baia Mare.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Talking of DX12, things happen fast ...
> 
> Romanian champ UMB designated officially winner earlier of LOT 3 of DX12 (32 km) for about 4.2 mil euros / km. Lot 4 is upcoming next week.



So what we announced as "unofficial" a few weeks ago is now confirmed officially. UMB won lot 4 of Craiova-Pitesti expressway (32 km) at a price of eur 4 m / km. Given the fact that UMB has been a very serious builder so far, we expect entire DX 12 to be completed by end of 2023.


----------



## sponge_bob

Lovely,

Yet another transcarpathian motorway on top of all the ones that have progressed so well in recent years. 



Le Clerk said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there is also a civic movement for this. This is part of a campaign poster.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Lovely,
> 
> Yet another transcarpathian motorway on top of all the ones that have progressed so well in recent years.


The good thing is that we now have these projects properly prepared , according to EU standards. Which was not the case before with PiSi or CoBra btw. This is why they didn't progress. So, the first sign of progress with motorways is a good project, and they are starting now by doing good projects.


----------



## Le Clerk

You can follow my invitation and stop trolling this thread. 
If this is BS, then it s simple, don t follow.


----------



## Ionuty

sponge_bob said:


> 75% of this thread.


Your posts in this thread are getting really boring tbh


----------



## Le Clerk

A10 lot 1






A 10, lot 2


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 : Rasnov-Cristian


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR fixed recently A2 by recovering with fresh asphalt on large sections. I drove it a few days ago on way to Constanta. It is a real pleasure to ride it now, very smooth drive, after a few years when A2 was bumpy and patchy.

BTW: I got stuck in heavy traffic on A2 on the return trip in between Constanta and Fetesti. This happens only in summer time ussualy. When does a 2x2 motorway get at a standstill as a result of traffic , what AADT?!


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> The government has just published a presentation of the economic recovery plan in total value of 100 billion euros - this is meant to be proposed also to the EC for the EU recovery plan in value of EUR 33 billion slated for Romania.
> 
> For motorway infrastructure, it aims at 3,000 km of motorways and expressways between 2020-2030, at an estimated cost of 31 billion euros, which is most part of the recovery fund. Yes, it sounds overly optimistic, but at least half of that and it is still very good. Anyway, the important aspect is that this government is intent on investing in infrastructure with priority, as opposed to the latter, and most part of money goes into motorways.
> 
> So, this is the list of motorway projects they are targeting for 2020-2030, and a nice surprise - A6 is on the list.
> 
> 
> A1: Sibiu – Pitești (Lots 2, 3)
> A3: Nădășelu – Suplacu de Barcău
> A8: Tg. Mureș - Iași – Ungheni
> A3: Ploiești – Comarnic – Brașov
> A7: Ploiești– Suceava – Siret
> AO North
> A6: București – Alexandria – Craiova - Lugoj
> DX6: Focșani - Brăila – Galați
> DX7: Buzău - Brăila – Galați
> DX8: Măcin – Tulcea – Constanța;
> Transregio Gilău – Cluj N. – Apahida
> PS: they missed A13 somewhere, maybe just a glitch. Sure Sibiu-Brasov is a priority, as is Brasov-Bacau.



A13 was not left out in the detailed report. It was missing only in the PPT presentation. Here's the complete list;


----------



## Le Clerk

A10 lots 1 & 2


----------



## roaddor

Well, in the end it appears that A6 Lugoj-Calafat is the least expensive motorway through Carpathian Mountains . For approximately the same distance of course. Definitely cheaper than A8, also cheaper than A3. And it is even cheaper than Brasov-Bacau!


----------



## Le Clerk

The pricing per km (at least for mountain section) has a problem though, and we are still to figure it out.

If you look in the chart, for PiSi, estimated price for lots 2 and 3 (26 m euros) is almost half the price estimated for lot 4 currently tendered (at 40 m euros). For Brasov-Bacau which is also mountain is 11 m euros. For Tg Neamt-Tg Mures is 25 m euros. Really ?! And we do not have the price for the mountain section of A6 (but for entire lenght which includes flat as well), but can't differ from the rest, so it is not necessarily cheaper at all.

Until I see lot 4 of PiSi which includes only 1 tunnel albeit long (1.4 km) contracted at those prices (eur 25 m per km or better 11 m euros), I will not believe it is possible.


----------



## roaddor

The route from Lugoj to T.Severin goes along some river beds. So a mountainous terrain at first glance is not so mountainous. This plays a key role in the final price.


----------



## Le Clerk

We do not know the route and either the estimate price, because there is no FS done so far. More importantly, there is no environment assessment done, which could complicate things very much. 

What I am intrigued are the prices in the chart which are obviously not based on a FS, but on gross estimations, which can be obviously very much changed after a FS, and especially in a tender book. Because it is the upside as well. One cannot tender a tough section at ridiculously low prices because no one will come to build.


----------



## The Wild Boy

A0 (aka Bucharest Highway Bypass) will be 3+3 lanes with hard shoulder on each side or?
They should first upgrade the existing inner ring road, and make it all at least 2+2 lanes, then do A0, and make at least 3+3 lanes with hard shoulder.
Once A0 gets completed, will it reduce the traffic jams in Bucharest?
Bucharest is already on the list of the highest traffic jams in Europe, it's really bad, they need to do something to fix it.
Also, on the Bulgarian side it is planned to be a highway connection to Ruse, the border with Romania.
Will Romania continue the highway from Giurgiu (a full highway bridge over Danube will need to be built), all the way to A0???
This seems like a great connection, with Romania's capital.

Another interesting thing that most of you might have not known is in the region towards Moldova (Suceava), there is already a highway, and it is the world's shortest highway.
Yup the world's shortest highway, is in Romania.









Here's why a Romanian businessman built the world's shortest highway


The world's shortest highway isn't in Australia, as the internet would tell you but in Romania, near the city of Suceava. A businessman in northeastern Romania has built the world's shortest highway — measuring 1 metre — in protest against the lack of road infrastructure in the region




www.euronews.com





Here's the location on the maps:








First Meter of Highway from Moldova · Kilometrul 8, Cumpărătura, Romania


★★★★★ · Cultural landmark




maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> A0 (aka Bucharest Highway Bypass) will be 3+3 lanes with hard shoulder on each side or?


A0 is currently tendered (or contracted for the south section) as a 2x2 motorway, but planned for a 2x3 motorway (bridges and passes are planned to allow for another lane).



> They should first upgrade the existing inner ring road, and make it all at least 2+2 lanes, then do A0, and make at least 3+3 lanes with hard shoulder.


The existing ringroad is currently upgraded on the remaining northern half and on some sections on the south half to 2x2. On the south half it is going to be completely non-grade, and some IC are currently U/C as completely non-grade. Some section of the ringroad allow in the future for a 2x3 extension.



> Once A0 gets completed, will it reduce the traffic jams in Bucharest?


A0 is for transit traffic. It is estimated that rather the complete reconstruction and extension of DNCB will ease traffic in Bucharest.



> Will Romania continue the highway from Giurgiu (a full highway bridge over Danube will need to be built), all the way to A0???This seems like a great connection, with Romania's capital.


Currently the Giurgiu by-pass is U/C in order to take the traffic from the existing bridge out of the city. It is going to be basically an expressway by-passing the town. As for a motorway connecting with the future A0, if you look at the table above, an expressway is planned in between Bucharest and Giurgiu, which has been already started with the Giurgiu by-pass.



> Another interesting thing that most of you might have not known is in the region towards Moldova (Suceava), there is already a highway, and it is the world's shortest highway.
> Yup the world's shortest highway, is in Romania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why a Romanian businessman built the world's shortest highway
> 
> 
> The world's shortest highway isn't in Australia, as the internet would tell you but in Romania, near the city of Suceava. A businessman in northeastern Romania has built the world's shortest highway — measuring 1 metre — in protest against the lack of road infrastructure in the region
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com


Yeah, that is part of the civic actions in that part of the country which call for motorway construction in the region, and which contributed by a significant extent to the political change we had in Romania in 2019. The current government and the future one following elections in late 2020 need to deliver on their promises to build A7 and A8.


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

The Wild Boy said:


> A0 (aka Bucharest Highway Bypass) will be 3+3 lanes with hard shoulder on each side or?
> They should first upgrade the existing inner ring road, and make it all at least 2+2 lanes, then do A0, and make at least 3+3 lanes with hard shoulder.
> Once A0 gets completed, will it reduce the traffic jams in Bucharest?
> Bucharest is already on the list of the highest traffic jams in Europe, it's really bad, they need to do something to fix it.
> Also, on the Bulgarian side it is planned to be a highway connection to Ruse, the border with Romania.
> Will Romania continue the highway from Giurgiu (a full highway bridge over Danube will need to be built), all the way to A0???
> This seems like a great connection, with Romania's capital.
> 
> Another interesting thing that most of you might have not known is in the region towards Moldova (Suceava), there is already a highway, and it is the world's shortest highway.
> Yup the world's shortest highway, is in Romania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why a Romanian businessman built the world's shortest highway
> 
> 
> The world's shortest highway isn't in Australia, as the internet would tell you but in Romania, near the city of Suceava. A businessman in northeastern Romania has built the world's shortest highway — measuring 1 metre — in protest against the lack of road infrastructure in the region
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the location on the maps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Meter of Highway from Moldova · Kilometrul 8, Cumpărătura, Romania
> 
> 
> ★★★★★ · Cultural landmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maps.app.goo.gl


A0 will definetely help with traffic. In my opinion both A0 and the upgrade of the existing ring road are needed, but I am not sure if it should be 2x2 or 2x3.
DN5 between Bucharest and Giurgiu is 2x2, it just needs some bypasses and a new 2x2 bridge over the Danube. No motorway needed, I´d say.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Such a shame that Romania wants to get away with only building an expressway to Bulgaria, while they are considering building a highway to Serbia, which is a less important country for Romania. 
Bulgaria has Romania as it's 2nd export / import country, and they both need to have a proper highway connection. 
Serbia doesn't have a huge export / import to Romania, so neither does Romania to Serbia.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It would make sense to upgrade Bucharest - Giurgiu to a motorway eventually, but given that DN5 is already a four lane road, it's understandable that this would be a lower priority until most of the larger cities within Romania have a motorway connection.

By the way the traffic situation at Giurgiu looks weird:


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, the by-pass will connect DN5 dirrectly with the bridge. It will also add a large parking and services area for trucks on each side of the road.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Such a shame that Romania wants to get away with only building an expressway to Bulgaria, while they are considering building a highway to Serbia, which is a less important country for Romania.
> Bulgaria has Romania as it's 2nd export / import country, and they both need to have a proper highway connection.
> Serbia doesn't have a huge export / import to Romania, so neither does Romania to Serbia.


Another bridge (a motorway bridge!) is needed at or near Giurgiu for that, because the current one is clearly under required capacity. The existing one is 1x1 and as a result there are often long queues of trucks on both sides. Not being in Schengen also doesn't help either.

The choke point is not DN5 (as Chris said, it is 2x2 and copes well with the existing traffic) but the capacity of the bridge and the customs check points, which can delay crossing for hours. The drive from Giurgiu to DNCB on DN5 takes about 20 minutes.

What would help also is completion of A0 south, which would take traffic from the bridge dirrectly to A1 and then further. A0 south includes ICs with both A1 and A2.


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 : Chetani - Iernut (Astaldi) should open later this year. Seems CNAIR figured out how to complete the Chetani IC (which was on another lot where the contractor went bankrupt)


----------



## Le Clerk

According to transport minister, the first motorway lot to be opened this year is A7 (Bacau by-pass), followed by A3 for Biharia-Bors and Iernut-Chetani, and Rasnov-Cristian.

On A10 I do not think anything will be ready by end year.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Hmmm.... @Le Clerk what's your source that it IS completed?



The source the FS is completed?! *The FS itself* was published, a 160 p long doc which I skimmed through, and came up with the no of viaducts, bridges, ICs, estimated cost thereof etc. There s another doc with the design renders.

It is in Romanian, so please do not ask me to do a longer summary.


----------



## Le Clerk

Andrei_ROu said:


> Sorry. Meantime I found this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A13 Sibiu-Fagaras-Brasov-Bacau
> 
> 
> Adrian Covasnianu @ FB: A13 Bacau-Brasov. La inceputul lunii iulie se va elibera Ordinul de Incepere a Lucrarilor si demareaza cele 30 de luni de proiectare. Am discutat cu CNAIR si am dezbatut inclusiv provocarile acestui proiect. Sa speram ca se va avansa intr-o procedura accelerata si...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Covasnianu refers to the FS+TD for the Brasov-Bacau section of A13, which has been contracted earlier.

The FS+TD for Sibiu-Fagaras (near Brasov for those who do not know) was completed and published a few days ago (see links above)


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> If memory serves, we only had feasibility studies tendered more than ones. But... wasn't the first one "completed"? Maybe construction tenders were started? Dunno....
> 
> 
> SHOULD. SHOULD! Not "probably".
> 
> _I don't want to compare Romania with Germany again and again but it would Germany minimum take six months to start a tender. Minimum. According to my experience, Romania is not that much better regarding road infrastructure projects...._


I have no clue when they will tender works for Sibiu-Fagaras, and that what I said. Indeed, they can now tender work once they have the FS, but there is work to do on tender book preparation, so it'll take some time until they are able to organise it.


----------



## Le Clerk

RO and HU governments met a few days ago to set out the legal conditions for the opening of the Bors-Nagykereki customs point on A3/M4. No date for the traffic opening has been set out yet.

Another 45 km of A3 are in builder selection procedure and will be sorted out in the coming period, and for another 50 km will be launched tenders for works.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR signed today with Search Corporation, for the FS+TD for the expressway connecting Tulcea and Constanta - 112 km. This is part of the modern connection routes planned for the Braila bridge.

The FS+TD for the Tulcea-Braila expressway was signed already on 22.05.2020.










The plan is to connect the bridge with A4 (Constanta by-pass) and with A7 in the coming decade. The 2 expressways connecting the Braila bridge with the future A7 have been already contracted for FS+TD.


----------



## Le Clerk

The FS+TD for Satu Mare-HU border expressway (14 km) , part of the future Northern Route, was signed yesterday with Search Corporation. The express will connect with the future expressway M49 in Hungary.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR signed on Tuesday the FS+TD for the expressway connecting A7 with the RO-MD border at Albita - 160 km. This is part of the so-called former corridor IX. Consultant is same Search Corporation (US company).


----------



## Le Clerk

Bids opened for the construction of Nadaselu-Zimbor (30 km) of A3 for about 300 m euros:

1. Asocierea China Communications Construction Company Limited (CCCC) - S.C. DIMEX 2000 COMPANY SRL
2. Asocierea S.C. SPEDITION UMB S.R.L. – S.C. TEHNOSTRADE S.R.L. – S.C. ELECTROMONTAJ S.A.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Only two bids? That's too little for a good competitive market.


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, that was a bit strange indeed. On other lots of A3 but also on other projects there were much more bidders. 

Still, it is legal to have only 2 bids so the procedure can go ahead. Chinese are adamant to be in all projects.


----------



## Le Clerk

A new measurement of progress on motorway construction - *you can also see motorways with chances to be opening this year (Iun 2020)*. (A7 contains both motorway and DN parts, and the latter are behind the motorway).


----------



## Le Clerk

A10, Mures bridges:


----------



## bogdymol

Ignore the political speech. I just wanted to share with you the current status of Bacau bypass, the western section that looks completed now (this is not part of A7). It will be opened soon, but no date has been announced yet.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1737025456472859


----------



## Le Clerk

Disgusting. I hate this guy.


----------



## Le Clerk

Braila motorway bridge construction site with a quality video:


----------



## Le Clerk

A10/A1 interchange UC:


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> Ignore the political speech. I just wanted to share with you the current status of Bacau bypass, the western section that looks completed now (this is not part of A7). It will be opened soon, but no date has been announced yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1737025456472859



^^





And first drive on A7 motorway


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR to tender construction of Meses tunnel (3 km) through Meses Mountains on A3 NW of Cluj-Napoca. This is going to be the longest motorway tunnel in Romania . Est price 200 m euros.


----------



## roaddor

Is the terrain so difficult there that such a tunnel cannot be avoided?


----------



## Le Clerk

Meses Mountains are in the way. 









Meseș Mountains · Romania


★★★★★ · Mountain range




maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## keber

I'm wondering what sort of special rock this mountain has that simple two tube tunnel with 2 lanes each costs almost 70 mil. € per km (this is the same price as complicated 27 km long Rogfast underwater tunnel project in Norway). If I look at general geology of Carpatian mountains I don't see much different rocks than they are in Alps or Dinarides.


----------



## roaddor

I see so this should be the longest motorway tunnel in Romania at this moment. It is even longer than the future tunnels on A1 through the Carpathian mountains. What about the tunnels on A3 through the Carpathians? Will there be any longer than that?


----------



## Le Clerk

keber said:


> I'm wondering what sort of special rock this mountain has that simple two tube tunnel with 2 lanes each costs almost 70 mil. € per km (this is the same price as complicated 27 km long Rogfast underwater tunnel project in Norway). If I look at general geology of Carpatian mountains I don't see much different rocks than they are in Alps or Dinarides.


It is estimated price, the final price resulted from the tender will be lower probably. We will see when bids are open.

It is going to have also a pedestrian walk on each tunnel.

Initially they wanted to dig a big hole in the mountain 42 m deep and 120 m wide, which was a stupid solution. Then they went for tunnel which is the sane solution.


----------



## Le Clerk

roaddor said:


> I see so this should be the longest motorway tunnel in Romania at this moment. It is even longer than the future tunnels on A1 through the Carpathian mountains. What about the tunnels on A3 through the Carpathians? Will there be any longer than that?


ATM is the longest of all planned tunnels, including on A1. A3 will have also some lenghty tunnels but we do not know yet the exact lenght as the FS is not completed for A3 Carpathian section.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> It is going to have also a pedestrian walk on each tunnel.


For emengency cases only.... (I hope)


----------



## Le Clerk

Sure.


----------



## Le Clerk

A1 PiSi lot 1 works:


----------



## Le Clerk

A3: Chetani and Iernut ICs. The 18 km of A3 between Iernut and Chetani should open this year, works being at about 95% completion.


----------



## Le Clerk

A7 - Bacau by-pass: bridge over Bistrita river + Bistrita canal


----------



## marty11

A3 Biharia - Bors (99% ready)


----------



## marty11

And some photos (by Horatiu Cosma @ API)














































From the Hungarian side










The checkpoint on the Hungarian side:


----------



## Le Clerk

Not many great news this week.

Lot 4 of PiSi should've been awarded, but it has been postponed to end of month.


----------



## Le Clerk

Pretty good progress by Porr at PiSi lot 1. Hopefully they tender for the difficult sections with tunnels there.


----------



## MNU

At the request of a fellow forumist, I will try to translate in english my post from this thread:

I've just returned from South of Romania (Dolj county) to Timisoara, on the route that will be more or less the future Motorway A6 (Lugoj - Calafat). On almost entire stretch of DN6 from Dr.Tr.Severin to Lugoj, it was very crowded , we travelled in vehicle column (almost bumper-to-bumper), being almost impossible to overpass. Caransebes by-pass was blocked (I didn't wait, turned immediately and took the road through the City), due to some works I assume. On the way towards South we've had 3 places with road works, with 1-2 km of vehicle columns and waiting time accordingly. A6 is becoming an emergency on this stretch.


DN56A Simian - Maglavit is still low in traffic and you can drive well on it.

Of DN56 Craiova-Calafat, I've driven only from Maglavit to Galicea Mare... if that road was received formally (was recently rehabilitated), in my opinion it's a big mockery. The road is bouncing up and down due to uneven earth surface, they did nothing to correct and do it safer, the surface is full with small bumps (due to poor execution). I've seen at least one portion with damage (bumps from heavy trucks) already, the intersection for Poiana Mare is not finalized (parts of asfalt missing, not done) and marking is incomplete.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Amazing! 
I hope Romania fully finishes it's motorway network in the next 50 years. 
They should first focus on finishing the sections which require the most use. Especially the ones which already have lots of traffic / traffic accidents. 

Whoever told me previously that there will be more competition, and that will result with building more motorways in Romania per year, was absolutely right. 
I can see way more contracts being signed, way more FS's, way more works and construction. Amazing job Romania!


----------



## Ionuty

The difference between a corrupt government (PSD) and a more normal government (PNL)


----------



## Le Clerk

MNU said:


> At the request of a fellow forumist, I will try to translate in english my post from this thread:
> 
> I've just returned from South of Romania (Dolj county) to Timisoara, on the route that will be more or less the future Motorway A6 (Lugoj - Calafat). On almost entire stretch of DN6 from Dr.Tr.Severin to Lugoj, it was very crowded , we travelled in vehicle column (almost bumper-to-bumper), being almost impossible to overpass. Caransebes by-pass was blocked (I didn't wait, turned immediately and took the road through the City), due to some works I assume. On the way towards South we've had 3 places with road works, with 1-2 km of vehicle columns and waiting time accordingly. A6 is becoming an emergency on this stretch.


Welcome to the average traffic on Romanian roads. 

Are those congestions regular or is it a result of the summer/vacation traffic?


----------



## The Wild Boy

I would guess it's even worse during summer and winter periods, because currently with the COVID - 19 situation, there is less traffic.


----------



## Doctor_Doof

Ah, so we can all agree that Romania _really_ needs these motorways bad, right?

Well at least you guys aren't in NYC, where normal traffic would take me an hour just for several blocks!

Things only got better recently because of my city becoming a virus hotspot and a huge stay at home order in effect.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR tenders concession contracts for service areas for 13 lots on A1 and A2 motorways, for a duration of 20 years and an estimated total value of EUR 3.3 billion.

Here are the lots:



> LOT 1: Spații de Servicii stanga si dreapta km 558+380, Autostrada A1 Nadlac – Arad;
> LOT 2: Spații de Servicii stânga si dreapta km 530+536, Autostrada A1 Arad-Timișoara;
> LOT 3: Spații de Servicii stânga si dreapta km 500+596, Autostrada A1 Timișoara – Lugoj;
> LOT 4: Spații de Servicii stânga si dreapta km 481+646, Autostrada A1 Timișoara – Lugoj;
> LOT 5: Spații de Servicii stânga si dreapta km 446+890, Autostrada A1 Lugoj – Deva;
> LOT 6: Spații de Servicii stânga si dreapta km 428+310, Autostrada A1 Lugoj – Deva;
> LOT 7: Spații de Servicii stânga si dreapta km 389+710, Autostrada A1 Lugoj – Deva;
> LOT 8: Spații de Servicii stânga si dreapta km 340+500, Autostrada A1, VO Deva – Orăștie la standard de autostrada;
> LOT 9: Spații de Servicii km 316+560 dreapta și km 316+360 stânga, Autostrada A1 Orăștie – Sibiu;
> LOT 10: Spații de Servicii km 297+900 stânga și km 297+000 dreapta, Autostrada A1 Orăștie – Sibiu;
> LOT 11: Spații de Servicii stânga si dreapta km 260+160, Autostrada A1 Orăștie – Sibiu;
> LOT 12: Spații de Servicii stânga si dreapta km 110+100, Autostrada A1, Tronson București – Pitești;
> LOT 13: Spații de Servicii km 186+090 stânga si km 186+580 dreapta Autostrada A2 Medgidia – Constanta



Services areas include electric chargers for EVs.


----------



## Le Clerk

Ionuty said:


> The difference between a corrupt government (PSD) and a more normal government (PNL)



About this:



> “The government aims to make massive investments in the development of transport infrastructure in Romania,” prime minister Ludovic Orban recently said. This push was already seen in the first quarter of 2020, when Romania ranked among the few EU countries that recorded economic growth.
> 
> The *detailed figures released by the National Institute of Statistics (INS) showed that Romania’s gross domestic product (GDP), the index widely used to measure the size of national economies, rose by 2.7 percent in the first quarter of this year compared with the same period of 2019, and by 0.3 percent quarter-on-quarter. The sector that triggered this increase was construction, which increased by more than 32 percent year-on-year and contributed to about a third of the country’s GDP growth.*
> 
> According to experts, i*nfrastructure works have had a major impact on these numbers. “From the perspective of aggregate supply, the growth of the construction sector by 32.6 percent year-on-year in Q1 is outstanding, an evolution that reflects continued investment flows in the economy, especially before the incidence of the pandemic*,” Andrei Radulescu, senior economist at Banca Transilvania, wrote in a recent report. This new momentum for infrastructure projects is a necessity for Romania, and not just in terms of facilitating transport. In fact, the number of cars and trucks saw a quick rise in Romania during the last decade – and the increase was associated with a surge in road fatalities.











2020 could see restart in Romania’s infrastructure projects despite pandemic - Business Review


Romania has an historic problem in managing infrastructure projects, with long delays in signing contracts and difficulties in managing their



business-review.eu






And "massive" is little said compared to what is in cards for 2021 and further, and this argues in favour of further infrastructure investments for economic recovery from this:









Romania to receive EUR 80 bln from EU after agreement on recovery package


Romania will receive EUR 79.9 billion from the EU for economic recovery and infrastructure development, president Klaus Iohannis said on Tuesday, July 21. He made the announcement as the union’s 27 leaders approved the post-pandemic recovery package and the Multiannual Financial Framework...




www.romania-insider.com





Now all these "useless" FSs+TDs currently in preparation will be turned into real construction projects starting 2021 and further.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> CNAIR tenders concession contracts for service areas for 13 lots on A1 and A2 motorways, for a duration of 20 years and an estimated total value of EUR 3.3 billion.
> 
> Here are the lots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Services areas include electric chargers for EVs.


Service areas are those big parking spaces with toilets and tables. 

Electric Chargers like Tesla Superchargera


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Service areas are those big parking spaces with toilets and tables.
> 
> Electric Chargers like Tesla Superchargera



Yeah, will include parking, food courts, market, etc. Interesting what chargers will be employed. Possibly* Ionity* since it is a EU backed project.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting, Vienna is signed on A3. It's not even that far as I imagined.


----------



## bogdymol

On A1 near the Hungarian border only Budapest and Szeged is signed, Viena is not.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Interesting, Vienna is signed on A3. It's not even that far as I imagined.


Take-over of the lot is scheduled for next week. Actual opening not known yet cause of administrative planning between RO and HU sides.


----------



## Le Clerk

Very good site mobilisation from UMB on A7.


----------



## Le Clerk

A1 to be closed tomorrow near Sebes for the construction of the A10 overpass .


----------



## Le Clerk

In response to yesterday's approval of the EU Recovery Package, government commits to 2% of GDP for transport infrastructure yearly for the next 10 years, up from 0.6% for transport infrastructure to date. This would amount to EUR 73 billion until 2030 for transport infrastructure alone. The list of projects remains the same as posted a few weeks ago here.









Planul de investiții în infrastructură pe următorii 10 ani. „Alocăm 2% din PIB pe an pentru finanțarea transporturilor față de 0,6% cât este acum”







monitorizari.hotnews.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

Works started on Tg Mures-Ungheni section of A3 (signed on 29.05.2020)




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=734905530674249


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> In response to yesterday's approval of the EU Recovery Package, government commits to 2% of GDP for transport infrastructure yearly for the next 10 years (...)The list of projects remains the same as posted a few weeks ago here.


Nice news, for as long as Romanians don’t elect PSD again in power. 
Can you add in your post the link to the list of projects of a few weeks ago?


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> Nice news, for as long as Romanians don’t elect PSD again in power.
> Can you add in your post the link to the list of projects of a few weeks ago?


These are all new projects, on top of ones in implementation now.









projects currently in implementation (most are in execution, some in contracting or tender phase)










BTW: noone noticed, but Giurgiu-Bucuresti has been upgraded to expressway from TR, as I bet some time ago.


----------



## Theijs

I see that A6, as Express road, became part of the list of projects funded by the Economic Recovery Package(Next Generation EU). Is that solely a FS, or as well TD?


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> I see that A6, as Express road, became part of the list of projects funded by the Economic Recovery Package(Next Generation EU). Is that solely a FS, or as well TD?


A FS+TD is surelly needed to be contracted there. ASAP. It is now a confirmed priority.

PS: I am sure A6 will remain a motorway. It will have enough traffic as a motorway in between Craiova and Bucharest.

First of all, A1 in between Bucharest and Pitesti is already very busy for a 2x2 motorway only. It cannot cope with the future traffic from Craiova coming on DX12 which is currently U/C. Yesterday I heard for the first time a transport min talking about an upgrade for A1 in between Bucharest and Pitesti, obviously to 2x3, which is long overdue. With the construction of PiSi and DX12 this becomes a must.

Thus a new motorway is needed to connect Bucharest to Craiova and further to Timisoara, in order to relieve A1 from the traffic from Craiova and further. An expressway won't do.


----------



## Le Clerk

DX12 lot 1 - builder Tirrena Scavi SpA


----------



## Le Clerk

Biharia-Bors section of A3 is ready for official take-over. Works started in June last year , so a bit over 1 year for build.
Works have been completed 7 months in advance of deadline by Romanian builder Tramenco.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> A1 to be closed tomorrow near Sebes for the construction of the A10 overpass .


A10 / A1 overpass construction.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Le Clerk said:


> Biharia-Bors section of A3 is ready for official take-over. Works started in June last year , so a bit over 1 year for build.
> Works have been completed 7 months in advance of deadline by Romanian builder Tramenco.


Sorry but isnt this the A4 and not A3? The section Berettyoujfalu - Biharia is now opened? Thank you!


----------



## bogdymol

It is M4 in Hungary and A3 in Romania. The 2 motorways meet at the border and are both 99% already completed, but not opened yet (opening soon!).


----------



## Le Clerk

Very good progress on Sibiu-Pitesti lot 1:


----------



## Le Clerk

ˆˆ

An interesting point on the discussion above, CRCC (which seems to be the unofficial winner of PiSi lot 4) has attacked all CNAIR contracting procedures , including the ones for lots 3 and 4 on DX 12, where UMB was officially designated winner, and so are delaying contract signing and works, in a seemingly engineered "negotiation" to get some contracts from CNAIR.


----------



## Le Clerk

del


----------



## Le Clerk

Reconstruction of the 2x2 bridge over the Arges river, on DN5 between Bucharest and Giurgiu/Ruse border.


----------



## Le Clerk

First FS+TD for A6, section Bucharest-Alexandria, under EU funds request.



http://cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/elaborare-sf-pac-si-proiect-tehnic-de-executie


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Apparently that segment of A6 is called "Autostrada Sudului" or "Valahia Expres" (Wallachia Express).









Autostrada Sudului: CNAIR vrea să realizeze cu fonduri europene studiul de fezabilitate pentru drumul de mare viteză București – Alexandria - Economica.net


Compania Națională de Administrare a Infrastructurii Rutiere (CNAIR) vrea să realizeze din fonduri europene studiul de fezabilitate și proiectul tehnic pentru tronsonul București - Alexandria din drumul de mare viteză Valahia Expres, cunoscut și ca Autostrada Sudului (A6).




www.economica.net


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Apparently that segment of A6 is called "Autostrada Sudului" or "Valahia Expres" (Wallachia Express).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autostrada Sudului: CNAIR vrea să realizeze cu fonduri europene studiul de fezabilitate pentru drumul de mare viteză București – Alexandria - Economica.net
> 
> 
> Compania Națională de Administrare a Infrastructurii Rutiere (CNAIR) vrea să realizeze din fonduri europene studiul de fezabilitate și proiectul tehnic pentru tronsonul București - Alexandria din drumul de mare viteză Valahia Expres, cunoscut și ca Autostrada Sudului (A6).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.economica.net


Nobody understands why they tender it as an expressway. Maybe the FS will upgrade it to a motorway. It happened before with A7.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is a "drumul de mare viteză" different from a "drum expres"?


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is a "drumul de mare viteză" different from a "drum expres"?


"Drum de mare viteza" (= high speed road) is a common denomination both for expressway and motorway. But A6 has been downgraded to expressway previously and I think they intend it as expressway, unless it results otherwise form the FS.


----------



## Le Clerk

A10: construction of motorway bridge over the Corridor IV railway


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR announced awards for lots 3 and 4 of A0 north (Bucharest motorway ring):


LOT 3 (8.6 km) : *NUROL INSAAT VE TICARET A.S.* for EUR 10 m / km
(Nurol also won Lot 1 of A0 north)​

Lot 4 (4.47 km) : *UMB *for EUR 14 m / km

Contract is Yellow FIDIC (includes TD)



http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/cnair-desemnat-c%C3%A2%C8%99tig%C4%83torii-pentru-proiectarea-%C8%99i



LOT 2 of A0 north remains the only lot unawarded yet.


----------



## Le Clerk

A3: Iernut-Chetani which should open later this year


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## Le Clerk

Very nice video of drive on A3 and then A10 (from Nadaselu to Aiud ~ 84 km).





LE: very very low traffic compared to A1, A2 or even some national roads.


----------



## Le Clerk

Danube bridge: main underground structures completed now (most difficult part), advance is about 20% of works, we should see now main pillars rising fast. At 200 m high, the pillars will become tallest artificial structures in Romania.


----------



## Le Clerk

Works on one of the overpasses on DNCB north - Mogosoaia
builder : STRABAG






plan to turn that intersection into a non-grade one:










Similar projects are on other ICs on DNCB south, with a view to make most if not all ICs on DNCB nongrade.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR awarded today the contract for FS+TD+tender book for the remaining section of A7 from Pascani to Siret/UA border (102 km) to Search Corp. Term of contract is 24 months, of which 14 months for FS, 6 months for TD, and 4 months for preparation of tender book.



http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/cnair-desemnat-c%C3%A2%C8%99tig%C4%83torul-licita%C8%9Biilor-pentru


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR to launch tender for works for lot 3 of PiSi (Cornetu-Tigveni), a 37 km stretch of pure mountain motorway, at an estimated price of EUR 1 billion.










Thus the cost of the entire Pitesti-Sibiu section of A1 (121 km) would amount to over eur 3 billion, the most expensive motorway project so far in Romania.


----------



## Le Clerk

Fantastic mobilisation on A3 by STRACO and ASTALDI , lots Chetani-Campia Turzii and Chetani-Iernut.


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 lot Ungheni-Tg Mures, builder Strabag
works started a few months ago


----------



## Le Clerk

Completion of the Grigorescu over-pass, part of the inner urban ring of Bucharest


----------



## satanism

What is that huge center reservation for?


----------



## SRC_100

🔼🔼
Flowers?


----------



## satanism

Um....okay, not that any sort of such stupidities is totally unseen in Southeastern Europe, but ain't it a bit expensive to do such a massive bridge for....flowers?


----------



## om-bun

satanism said:


> What is that huge center reservation for?


Might be for a future tram line.


----------



## Le Clerk

satanism said:


> What is that huge center reservation for?


Future tram line. This is inside DNCB, 3rd urban ringroad, which is meant to have tram line as well.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> CNAIR to launch tender for works for lot 3 of PiSi (Cornetu-Tigveni), a 37 km stretch of pure mountain motorway, at an estimated price of EUR 1 billion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus the cost of the entire Pitesti-Sibiu section of A1 (121 km) would amount to over eur 3 billion, the most expensive motorway project so far in Romania.


Finally, it was about time.


Any 3D renders to see how crazy and good looking this project will be?

Driving through this will be simply astonishing.
Lots of Viaducts, Tunnels, Curves etc etc...


And what are eco - activists saying about this project? 
Are they against it? Anything regarding when it comes to eco - activists, endangered spices???


----------



## marty11

*Autostrada A3 Râșnov-Cristian (near Brasov)*


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Finally, it was about time.
> 
> 
> Any 3D renders to see how crazy and good looking this project will be?
> 
> Driving through this will be simply astonishing.
> Lots of Viaducts, Tunnels, Curves etc etc...
> 
> 
> And what are eco - activists saying about this project?
> Are they against it? Anything regarding when it comes to eco - activists, endangered spices???


Yes, it will be a spectacular drive when completed, probably similar to what can be seen on the motorway mountain passes between Austria and Italy.

Currently there is no render of lot 3. Maybe one will be created once the contract is signed. But we have a render study on lot 2, which rather similar to lot 3:






As to eco activists, we do not have so much problems with those in Romania, but we have enough issues with Natura 2000 sites which are protected under EU law.


----------



## Robertkc

2 questions: 
1) What is the state of the Trans-Alpina DN67C? Has is it been fully reconstructed? 
2) Does someone have a link to the most recent 'Road Quality' map for Romania as the last one I have is from May '15. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Wild Boy

Where can i find footage of motorways in Romania during communist era??? 

I managed to find for Bulgaria, but couldn't find much for Romania. 
What motorways did Romania had during communist era? And what was the vision of communist leaders on building more motorways???


----------



## Andrei_ROu

The Wild Boy said:


> Where can i find footage of motorways in Romania during communist era???
> 
> I managed to find for Bulgaria, but couldn't find much for Romania.
> What motorways did Romania had during communist era? And what was the vision of communist leaders on building more motorways???


In the communist era, the motorway building wasn't a priority. So in Romania was built only a segment from A1 between Bucharest and Pitești (96 km, opened in 1972) and a segment from A2 (18 km between Fetești and Cernavodă, opened in 1987). That was all. România ended the communism with only 114 km's of motorway.


----------



## Andrei_ROu

Robertkc said:


> 2 questions:
> 1) What is the state of the Trans-Alpina DN67C? Has is it been fully reconstructed?
> 2) Does someone have a link to the most recent 'Road Quality' map for Romania as the last one I have is from May '15.
> Thanks in advance!


1. DN 67 C is open for driving. It was reconstructed in the past time and is accessible during summer period.
2. Updated road quality map of Romania : http://proinfrastructura.ro/harta-calitatii-drumurilor.html#map=8/45.438/24.638


----------



## The Wild Boy

Andrei_ROu said:


> In the communist era, the motorway building wasn't a priority. So in Romania was built only a segment from A1 between Bucharest and Pitești (96 km, opened in 1972) and a segment from A2 (18 km between Fetești and Cernavodă, opened in 1987). That was all. România ended the communism with only 114 km's of motorway.


Any footage, videos, photos???
I'd love to see how the motorways looked back then.


----------



## Andrei_ROu

The Wild Boy said:


> Any footage, videos, photos???
> I'd love to see how the motorways looked back then.


At the begening of this video I found some captures.


----------



## Le Clerk

A7 motorway bridge over Bistrita river near Bacau


----------



## Le Clerk

Robertkc said:


> 2 questions:
> 1) What is the state of the Trans-Alpina DN67C? Has is it been fully reconstructed?


Transalpina (150 km) has been reconstructed almost completely between 2009-2013 (the current PM was minister of transportation at the time of project decision), with only the small stretch (25 km) right on top nonmodernised due to bankruptcy of builder at the time. It is now open for traffic.










Here is a recent video made there by a biker :


----------



## Le Clerk

Andrei_ROu said:


> In the communist era, the motorway building wasn't a priority. So in Romania was built only a segment from A1 between Bucharest and Pitești (96 km, opened in 1972) and a segment from A2 (18 km between Fetești and Cernavodă, opened in 1987). That was all. România ended the communism with only 114 km's of motorway.



BTW, Danube bridges at Cernavoda and Fetesti are tendered currently for a major overhaul first time after construction. It is probable that traffic will be moved sporadically to Danube bridge Giurgeni-Vadu Oii which has been recently modernised.


----------



## Le Clerk

*FS+TD for expressway between Ploiesti and Gaesti (76 km) won by Search Corporation. This is meant to connect Pitesti to Ploiesti and further A7 and Braila bridge, and to by-pass Bucharest.*


----------



## Adrian.02

The A3 Biharia-Borș will be opened jointly with the hungarian M4 by both of the PM's,Viktor Orbán&Ludovic Orban


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Andrei_ROu said:


> At the begening of this video I found some captures.


nice video


----------



## Le Clerk

The Isaccea-Orlovka (RO-UA) border crossing was opened today officially for freight traffic. The new border crossing saves about 200 km of detour drive to/from Constanta to Odessa.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=869746550099485


----------



## FiveYears

Le Clerk said:


> The Isaccea-Orlovka (RO-UA) border crossing was opened today officially for freight traffic.


And for passengers?


----------



## Le Clerk

FiveYears said:


> And for passengers?


No info so far. It is a true the border crossing would be equally important for international trade and local/international tourism/travel. I bet a lot of people on both sides of the border are interested to check the new crossing and surroundings, as well as maybe international travelers. But for now this is not possible unfortunately. We will confirm here when passenger crossing will be opened. I expect this being an external EU border to have some technical complications which have not been entirely solved.


----------



## Adrian.02

Le Clerk said:


> The Isaccea-Orlovka (RO-UA) border crossing was opened today officially for freight traffic. The new border crossing saves about 200 km of detour drive to/from Constanta to Odessa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=869746550099485


Can't wait for more border crossings with Ukraine and Hungary,as there is a demand!


----------



## Theijs

[QUOTE="Le Clerk, post: 169332282, member[/QUOTE]
Is the Expressway between Ploiesti and Gaesti: the DX 1?


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> [QUOTE="Le Clerk, post: 169332282, member


Is the Expressway between Ploiesti and Gaesti: the DX 1?
[/QUOTE]

Yes. That is how it is numbered in the Masterplan.


----------



## Le Clerk

25 km of motorway on A3 to open next month, according to transport minister, with the following sections: Biharia-Bors/HU border, and Iernut-Chetani.


----------



## Le Clerk

Overpass Splai-Ciurel in Bucharest - planned to be opened by end year, which is meant to create a direct connection between Splai (a 3 lane straight boulevard into Bucharest center) and a future 3×2 expressway connecting this passage with DNCB, and A0.


----------



## Le Clerk

Works start officially on LOT 2 of A0 south, 2 months delayed. No info yet on when works on LOTS 1 and 3 of A0 south begin.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> Works start officially on LOT 2 of A0 south, 2 months delayed. No info yet on when works on LOTS 1 and 3 of A0 south begin.


Since the terrain is flat, when is A0 expected to get fully finished??
Are there any buildings, properties, houses and parcels on the way of the proposed route?

And A0 is meant to connect all motorways around Bucharest, eliminating the need to go through the inner ring road and / or through Bucharest, right?

A0 will have 3+3 or 4+4 profile (2+2 with hard shoulder or 3+3 with hard shoulder)?? 

On LOT 2 which motorways will be linked?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

LOT 2 according to Open Street Map:


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Works start officially on LOT 2 of A0 south, 2 months delayed. No info yet on when works on LOTS 1 and 3 of A0 south begin.


Whoa now. Is this a DB contract and if so what do "works" mean here????


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Whoa now. Is this a DB contract and if so what do "works" mean here????


Design has been completed on all lots of A0 south or so should be with LOT2 since works can begin. Design period was 12 months and started last year.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Since the terrain is flat, when is A0 expected to get fully finished??
> Are there any buildings, properties, houses and parcels on the way of the proposed route?


Terrain is flat, but there are many artworks, ICs, etc. Of course, there is need of expropriations.



> And A0 is meant to connect all motorways around Bucharest, eliminating the need to go through the inner ring road and / or through Bucharest, right?


Yes, it is a ring around Bucharest. Here is a map with A0 south and DNCB (existing ringroad of Bucharest which is also under extensive modernisation, by extensions to 2x2 and turning on-grade ICs to non-grade ICs).












> A0 will have 3+3 or 4+4 profile (2+2 with hard shoulder or 3+3 with hard shoulder)??


A0 is built as a full profile 2x2 motorway, with platform and bridges meant to support a 2x3 future extension.



> On LOT 2 which motorways will be linked?


None for the moment. Probably in the future A5 connecting with Giurgiu-Ruse in Bulgaria.

Only lots 1 and 3 have ICs with existing motorways (A1 and A2).


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> Terrain is flat, but there are many artworks, ICs, etc. Of course, there is need of expropriations.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a ring around Bucharest. Here is a map with A0 south and DNCB (existing ringroad of Bucharest which is also under extensive modernisation, by extensions to 2x2 and turning on-grade ICs to non-grade ICs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A0 is built as a full profile 2x2 motorway, with platform and bridges meant to support a 2x3 future extension.
> 
> 
> 
> None for the moment. Probably in the future A5 connecting with Giurgiu-Ruse in Bulgaria.
> 
> Only lots 1 and 3 have ICs with existing motorways (A1 and A2).


Once both of these get finished (existing ring road, new ring road, and new boulevard connections to the city), will these solve the traffic jams in Bucharest??


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Once both of these get finished (existing ring road, new ring road, and new boulevard connections to the city), will these solve the traffic jams in Bucharest??


Should solve in great part, as a lot of transit (both freight and passenger traffic) goes through the city.


----------



## sponge_bob

Great to finally see a new motorway under construction in Romania


----------



## Le Clerk

In addition to works starting on lot 2 A0 south, *lot 4 on A0 north was signed today with UMB (no appeal there).

A0 north status:*
lots 1 and 3 of A0 north are blocked in appeals against the awards (Chinese companies among the challengers). lot 2 is still under evaluation of offers.

*A0 south status:*
On lot 1 of A0 south the design should be completed by end September and the works should start soon after. On lot 3 of A0 south design is behind schedule, and contractor has already been penalised. Design problems apparently with the major ICs A0/A1 and A0/A2.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Given the stuff so far about A0, when do you expect it to be fully finished? 
2025?


----------



## Le Clerk

A0 south and lot 4 of A0 north could be completed by 2023. This is important because A0 south ensures a smooth by-pass of Bucharest between A1 and A2.

Rest of A0 north (lots 1,2 and 3) are possible to be completed by 2025.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Someone listened to me: New motorway proposal to link Galati-Braila and A2. The investments will be entirelly private. *Works will start in 2010 and the first section Galati-Braila is planned to be delivered in late 2011*, with the rest of the section Braila-A2 in 2014:


Lest we forget what a plan looks like. .


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Lest we forget what a plan looks like. .


Oh wow, I completely had that out of my mind. What did you do to bump into it?

BTW: Braila-Galati expressway has been tendered for works and we should learn about the winner soon.


----------



## Le Clerk

PiSi lot 1


----------



## Le Clerk

Braila Bridge today


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> In any case, after 2 years, the contractor delivered 42 km last year, with many other km being U/C and they are advancing pretty fast. *Transylvania motorway (about 300 km of it) will be completed by the end of 2013.*
> 
> I think *we'll have 1200 km by the end of 2014-2015*.


The A3, Transylvania Motorway "Plan" and the Big "Plan" that might deliver *900 km by the end of 2020 . *


----------



## ChrisZwolle

To be fair, such quotes could be taken from Czech motorway planning back in the late 2000s as well. They eventually built much less than what they originally planned to construct around 2007-2009.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR tenders starting today the FS revision + TD preparation for Ploiesti-Brasov section of A3 motorway. The existing FS was outdated and needs upgrade. This is the result of CNAIR droping any discussions with the Chinese on a potential PPP as intented by previous government. The entire project is now considered for EU funds.

Currently, on this section, there is a 6 km lot U/C between Rasnov and Cristian near Brasov, and 5 km tendered as Comarnic by-pass.

BTW: Ploiesti by-pass (the collecting road for Bucharest-Ploiesti motorway part of A3) is currently a 2x2 road with many roundabouts, similar to Brasov's, but it is already extremely busy with traffic caused by the industrial parks around Ploiesti. A3 Ploiesti-Brasov will be doubling this by-pass and will serve as well served secondary by-pass for Ploiesti, releasing it from transit traffic.


----------



## Le Clerk

Also, today CNAIR has tendered the FS+TD for Tg Neamt-Iasi-Ungheni/MD border, the the remaning section of A8 which was not contracted for FS and TD. This section was also considered for PPP by the previous government, but the current gov wants this project entirely under EU funds.

Currently the mountain section of A8 (Tg Neamt-Tg Mures) was contracted on 9.05.2019, and is on-going.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: a good movie on Brasov by-pass for those interested.


----------



## PovilD

Signage for entry to Brasov bypass from DN73 is just crazy.

Apart from few roundabouts, it looks nice.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Currently the mountain section of A8 (Tg Neamt-Tg Mures) was contracted on 9.05.2019, and is on-going.


More crap. All that is ongoing is _a study of some sort_, no contractor has been appointed to build anything and none will be for 3 or 4 years, and then only if you are very _very_ lucky.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> More crap. All that is ongoing is _a study of some sort_, no contractor has been appointed to build anything and none will be for 3 or 4 years, and then only if you are very _very_ lucky.


You clearly do not have a clue. This project has no study whatsoever, it cannot be built now, and certainly not under EU funds.

It needs a FS, it needs TD, etc. This is what this tender does, it aims to contract these services so that CNAIR is able to tender works directly.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Also, today CNAIR has tendered the FS+TD for Tg Neamt-Iasi-Ungheni/MD border, the the remaning section of A8 which was not contracted for FS and TD. This section was also considered for PPP by the previous government, but the current gov wants this project entirely under EU funds.
> 
> Currently the mountain section of A8 (Tg Neamt-Tg Mures) was contracted on 9.05.2019, and is on-going.



BTW: according to the tender file, the requested FS and TD services shall include the A8/A7 IC, as well as the bridge over the Prut river near Iasi up to the MD customs side, which will be officially part of A8.

More *here* for those interested.


----------



## Theijs

Interesting read on A8. But what confuses me, is that the most recent documentation speaks about a border crossing with Republica Moldova near Golăiești (North of Ungheni [MD]), while older, design documentation at Pe Unde Merg refers to a border crossing point at Danuteni (South of Ungheni [MD]), see enclosed map.

What is the status of both documentation?


----------



## Kamov

I think @Le Clerk is more informed about this but maybe it has to do with the new bypass built on the norhtern side of Ungheni.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> CNAIR tenders starting today the FS revision + TD preparation for Ploiesti-Brasov section of A3 motorway. *The existing FS was outdated and needs upgrade.*


A lot of FS right now. We will read this sentence more often in the future if Romania doesn't find enough money to start construction of all those projects direclty after completion of the FS. We will either see a lot of groundbreakings in 2021-23 or a lot of "FS was outdated and needs upgrade" news in 2024+


----------



## Ionuty

It all depends on the parliamentary votes this year. If PSD and their affiliated smaller parties get the majority, RIP infrastructure projects.


----------



## valkrav

Theijs said:


> Interesting read on A8...
> refers to a border crossing point at Danuteni (South of Ungheni [MD]).
> What is the status of both documentation?


IMHO it's not for time.
MD side of this project we can't see nearest 30 years as minimum
so this piece of road (from DN24 to the MD border) is very unusual now
Better start in other direction, from DN24 to Letcani
In this case we will have Iasi bypass for transit international trafic

And generaly, as I see
this days Romanian government try to start a lot of new motorway construction sites
And forget for old ones unfinished. 
Why?
First priority must be to finish than abandoned years before A1 nera Deva and A3 from Hu border to Suplacu de Barcau
Otherwise I'm afraid after 4-6 years we again will see more and more abandoned sites with no funds and constructors bancrupted
I remember maps with A3 and A8 (was othr number before) finished till 2013


----------



## Le Clerk

Kamov said:


> I think @Le Clerk is more informed about this but maybe it has to do with the new bypass built on the norhtern side of Ungheni.


There are 2 options for the new bridge over the Prut river, on RO side, at Golaiesti and Ungheni (RO side). They are both mentioned in a CU (certificat de urbanism) issued by the Iasi local county council for the purpose of a FS. (Link here from MVA)
It all depends on the environment approval which will imply Natura 2000 sites.
But the site at Golaiesti could indeed conect with the new Ungheni by-pass on the MD side.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> A lot of FS right now. We will read this sentence more often in the future if Romania doesn't find enough money to start construction of all those projects direclty after completion of the FS. We will either see a lot of groundbreakings in 2021-23 or a lot of "FS was outdated and needs upgrade" news in 2024+


Romania does not have currently enough prepared projects to launch tenders for works. This is why it is needed to proceed with all these FSs and TDs.

For example, nothing can be launched on A7 yet because the FS (and TD) is not yet ready on any lot. We hope to have by end-year at least the FS ready for Ploiesti-Buzau (approx 70 km) to be able to launch tender for works on a good stretch of A7. Ideally the FS+TD would be available on all lenght of A7 (350 km or 450 km if we include the remaining section from pascani to UA border which was tendered esrlier) , but the consultants are delaying the reports by 6 months already. And this is alone on A7, where 350 km of new motorway could be contracted for works, hopefully on all lots next year. This means a lot for Romania, to launch new motorway works on 350 km in a single year. But this is not possible without this FS ready.

The same is valid for all the expressways currently woth FS on-going such as those connecting the bridge at Braila with A7 and Constanta. It is another 300 km of expressways which wait for the FS to be ready in order to launch works. And such examples could continue. There are FSs launched on other expressways.

At this moment, this government has tendered all projects with a valid FS and the reality is that there are no other prepared projects , with a valid FS, that could be tendered for works.


----------



## Kamov

Le Clerk said:


> Can anyone bother a summary of lots contacted on A3 this year to clarify that the goal is to close the existing gaps all the way to Tg Mures?


More detailed summary:

Bors - Biharia 5.35km < builder: Trameco > *will open friday*
Biharia - Chiribis 28.55km < builder: Trameco > *signed this summer*
Chiribis - Suplacu de Barcau 26.35km < started by Bechtel in 2007, abandoned, contains 1.8km viaduct thru the middle of the lake > *not tendered*
Suplacu de Barcau - Nusfalau 13.55km < builder: Nurol > winner anounced, *to be signed soon*
Nusfalau - Poarta Salajului 41km < no work starded, used to be 2 segments but will be tendered as one, contains future longest tunnel in Ro 2.9km > *not tendered*
Poarta Salajului - Zimbor 12.24km < builder: UMB > *signed this summer*
Zimbor - Nadaselu 30.1km < used to be 2 separate segments, tendered together > *winner to be announced soon* (UMB is only valid offer)
Nadaselu - Campia Turzii 61.9km in use
Campia Turzii - Chetani 15.7km < builder: Straco > 35% built, company is close to bankrupcy,* very slow progress*
Chetani - Iernut 17.9km < builder: Astaldi > *will open this month*
Iernut - Ungheni 13.7km in use
Ungheni - Tg. Mures 4.5km (+extra 4.7km connection road) < builder: Strabag > *started working this summer*


----------



## Le Clerk

Kamov said:


> More detailed summary:


I did not include on-going contracts signed earlier than 2020 or non signed lots. But very good summary ! Thanks! 




> Campia Turzii - Chetani 15.7km < builder: Straco > 35% built, company is close to bankrupcy,* very slow progress*


I read that Straco (or its subcotnractors) have picked up masivvely works on that lot, with chances of opening next year. Maybe payments are made directly by CNAIR to subcontractors.


----------



## MichiH

Kamov said:


> Chiribis - Suplacu de Barcau 26.35km < started by Bechtel in 2007, abandoned, contains 1.8km viaduct thru the middle of the lake > *not tendered*





Le Clerk said:


> A3 works awards for lots:
> 3C1: Suplacu de Barcău – Chiribiș (26 km) to CONSTRUCȚII SA (ROMANIA) - HIDROELEKTRA MEHANIZACIJA D.D. CROATIA for eur 75 m
> Duration: 6 months design + 18 months works
> http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/au-fost-desemnați-câștigătorii-pentru-construcția


Not yet tendered or awarded? What's right?


----------



## Kamov

^^ Suplacu de Barcau - Chiribis was won by Trameco. Constructii SA contested (disputed?) the result and won in court. After that nothing happened because of some alleged finnancial issues of Constructii SA.
A new tender will be held.



Le Clerk said:


> I read that Straco (or its subcotnractors) have picked up masivvely works on that lot, with chances of opening next year. Maybe payments are made directly by CNAIR to subcontractors.


Yes, this is true, they started working better on the Chetani end so that Iernut - Chetani could be opened using the entry/exit built by Straco on thier side.
Question is if they have the power to finalise the whole segment...also this fall they will have a appearing in court for the bankruptcy, where there is a big chance that bankruptcy will be declared.


----------



## Le Clerk

All appeals on lots 3 and 4 of DX 12 (Craiova-Pitesti) by Chinese and Turks have been rejected , so UMB stays to sign for these lots later this year, 64 km in total.


----------



## Le Clerk

An updated map with works and projects on DNCB and A0:










For example the IC at Berceni will look like this and will cost about 25 m euros, together with the extension to 2x2 of DNCB for 2 km (before and after the junction).










Similar works will be on the other junctions, and prices are close.

More works are needed to completely extend DNCB south to full 2x2 and non grade road.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR opened today the southern section of Bacau by-pass (7.3 km). The western section may be opened in part later this year.


----------



## Le Clerk

EU Commission approves EUR 900 million funding for 1st stage of PiSi (lots 1, 4, and 5). 2nd stage is lot 3 and 3rd stage would be lot 2, each in value of eur 1 billion.

This assumes lots 1, 4, and 5 will be ready by 2023. Although this is definitely so for lot 1 and potentially for lot 5, lot 4 has minimal chances to be built by 2023. It has not even been awarded.



*EC OKs EUR 875.5 M Investment For Sibiu-Pitești Motorway*

The European Commission has announced on Thursday that it had Okayed a EUR 875.5 million investment from the Cohesion Fund for the construction of the first phase of the Sibiu-Piteşti highway, reads an EC press release.

The European Executive says that it will be the first highway to cross the Carpathian Mountains, enabling a better connection in Romania along the Rhine-Danube corridor, from the port of Constanța on the Black Sea to Nădlac, on the border with Hungary.

_“This project will solve a major blockage in the Romanian transport network. It will increase road safety, shorten travel time and reduce costs for passengers and freight. It will have a very positive impact on the economy and on the quality of life of the local population_“, said the Cohesion and Reform Commissioner Elisa Ferreira,

The project, expected to be operational by 2026, has a length of 122.11 km, and is divided into five sections that cross three counties: Sibiu, Vâlcea and Argeş.

In stage 1, for which funding is requested, 53.58 kilometers of highway will be built, including 6 road junctions, 28 bridges and passages, 10 viaducts, a tunnel, a short-term parking lot, two service spaces, three maintenance and coordination centres.

The motorway is expected to save time for vehicles ans trucks, namely 57 minutes / car and 54 minutes / heavy vehicle.

The total cost of the motorway is around 1.3 billion euros, which will be finances by the Large Infrastructure Operational Program 2014-2020: 85% of the total eligible value will be provided from the Cohesion Fund, and the rest from the state budget.

The implementation period of the Project is 103 months, has started in June 2015 and is expected to be concluded on December 2023.


----------



## AlexAllex

Ob3 from Bacau Bypass has been opened this morning. It is labeled as DNVO2T (National Road VO2T). Here is a video of it:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=371741487151122


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Oof those rumble strips at roundabouts (even when exiting!) are annoying...

Why don't they use this sign at roundabouts?


----------



## Le Clerk

Works on A0 south lot 2, from API:


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## Le Clerk

A3 Iernut-Chetani (18 km) ready for opening




__ https://www.facebook.com/drdpbv/posts/1192494894445205


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 Biharia-Bors opening now:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=463470407944052


----------



## Le Clerk

^^

Officially opened.


http://cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/s-deschis-circula%C8%9Biei-tronsonul-de-autostrad%C4%83-dintre


----------



## Le Clerk

UMB officially designated winner of Nadaselu-Zimbor section of A3 (30 km).


----------



## Adrian.02

Le Clerk said:


> ^^
> 
> Officially opened.
> 
> 
> http://cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/s-deschis-circula%C8%9Biei-tronsonul-de-autostrad%C4%83-dintre


No official video of the Romanian ministers' speeches?
There is one on Szijarto Péter's fb page,but that is translated in hungarian by an interpreter.


----------



## gogu.ca

Adrian.02 said:


> No official video of the Romanian ministers' speeches?


for 5.5 km......speechless


----------



## Le Clerk

gogu.ca said:


> for 5.5 km......speechless






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=940678606342726


A new border point was opened as well...that is why foreign ministers are there as well.


----------



## Le Clerk

Opening of Biharia-Bors and drive:


----------



## roaddor

What is the expected cost of A0? I mean the whole ring. It was mentioned before here but I could not find it. As far as I remember it will be in the range of 1.4-1.5 bln. euros. Is that correct or not?


----------



## Le Clerk

roaddor said:


> What is the expected cost of A0? I mean the whole ring. It was mentioned before here but I could not find it. As far as I remember it will be in the range of 1.4-1.5 bln. euros. Is that correct or not?


It will be very close to 1 billion euro for exactly 100 km of motorway.


----------



## roaddor

Thanks, and the upgrade of DNCB or the inner ring? Is there any cost figure for it? The expropriations will also swallow huge amount of money there.


----------



## Le Clerk

roaddor said:


> Thanks, and the upgrade of DNCB or the inner ring? Is there any cost figure for it? The expropriations will also swallow huge amount of money there.


Difficult to say for the entire DNCB.

But, there is currently a 11 km section of DNCB U/C in the north-east (see red line on DNCB north near A2), which costs 50 m euros. It also contains the construction of a non-grade IC. This would close the modernisation of DNCB north.










There are currently also 4 ICs U/C in order to turn certain junctions into non-grade, 1 in the north and 3 in the south, which also include the extension of DNCB to 2x2 in their immediate proximity - see map above.

For example the IC at Berceni will look like this and will cost about 25 m euros, together with the extension to 2x2 of DNCB for 2 km (before and after the junction).










Similar works will be on the other junctions, and prices are close.

More works are needed to completely extend DNCB south to full 2x2 and non grade road.


----------



## roaddor

Okay so given the length of the circle or semi-circle, the cost could easily reach 300 mln. euros. Just an assumption.


----------



## Le Clerk

roaddor said:


> Okay so given the length of the circle or semi-circle, the cost could easily reach 300 mln. euros. Just an assumption.


There are 32 km left of DNCB south, at about 4 milion euro/km which is the cost of current expansion to 2x2 in the north, it could get to a total of 120 m euros , or less, because there are some junctions already U/C there on other contracts.


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 : Nusfalau-Suplacu (13.5 km) signed today with Nurol for 75 m euros.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They seem to use the internet domain as an abbreviation... AT and HU


----------



## Adrian.02

ChrisZwolle said:


> They seem to use the internet domain as an abbreviation... AT and HU


Two signs in Romania,one in Hungary.


----------



## roaddor

Vienna has no place on these signs. It means as if one approaches a BCP with two bordering and adjacent countries. Debrecen could be present there instead.
Otherwise I have always wondered why Vienna is written with double "n" in English . Even in German is Wien with one "n".


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Continuation is an important concept in signage. If Hungary doesn't sign Vienna on M4, it doesn't make much sense to sign it in Romania. 

I agree that Debrecen would've been a better choice. It's the second-largest city of Hungary. Budapest is the dominant destination, I think Vienna shouldn't be on the signs until you approach M0.


----------



## PovilD

They preferred to mark at least one Western European city in Romania 

I wonder how far inland Viena will be marked in Romania. It's possible to have Viena signs as further as Cluj-Napoca.


----------



## Theijs

I wouldn’t be surprised to see in the future Viena on a sign near Brasov, on the future A13. Brasov marked the border between the Donau monarchy and Romania (Wallachia) in the past.


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised to see in the future Viena on a sign near Brasov, on the future A13. Brasov marked the border between the Donau monarchy and Romania (Wallachia) in the past.


Some Hungarians would disagree and say it would be the border with the Hungarian Kingdom. 

BTW, if that were the logic , most of Romania would point to Viena and further. Just ask the people who went the streets for A8. Iasi for example. They are rather for A8 connection to Viena than to A7 to Bucharest. But then A8 and A7 get built by Bucharest and with Bucharest money, and they are both very expensive (despite the fact that at some distant point in time EU will cover part of the cost)


----------



## Le Clerk

I will post this here as well.


JackFrost said:


> *Credit to Nimróad*


It seems from the map that the third motorway border point connection in Romania will be at Petea/Csenger. A FS+TD is currently ongoing for Satu Mare-Petea section of the so-called North Motorway linking Satu Mare-Baia Mare all the way to Suceava in the NE, with a deadline for end 2021.










That unless Romania and Serbia manage somehow to pull off the Timisoara-Moravita-Pancevo motorway before that. There is also a FS+TD signed last year for that section in Romania.


----------



## Le Clerk

Very good progress with the Braila motorway bridge. The pillars are now rising fast.


----------



## Le Clerk

Progress in August. Best progress as usually by Romanian companies Alpenside, UMB and SA&PE (same as UMB).










Realistically, lot 1 of A10 (17 km) and Iernut-Chetani of A3 (18 km) have chances of opening by year-end. Also, possibly half of A7 (8 km). So about 48 km of motorways may open in total this year )together with the 5.4 km opened earlier on A3).


----------



## The Wild Boy

48km of motorways is not a lot, compared to previous year...

When is Romania expected to break that barrier and one year be able to finish more than 80km+ motorways??

Also, i looked at the map of motorway, and i saw what were you saying before about A3.
If this is correct map of the existing and planned motorway network of Romania:








Then it means that A3 will merge for a short distance with A1 and A10.
But wouldn't that drastically increase the amount of traffic going through A1 and A10, and possibly in the worst cases cause traffic jams during holidays?
I'm not an expert, but if they do it this way they might need to consider upgrading the segments on A1 and A10 from 2 to 3 lanes, and let's not forget that these motorways link a lot of other motorways / express roads and big cities too.








As shown in the picture below, this by me is where the biggest (as I like to call) "Choke" Point would be. So, merging 2 motorways in 1 won't be a good idea to do.

Instead, as I previously said, this would be a better solution:








It's so simple, it won't cost a lot, and it solves many problems.
1st, there will be a full A3 Motorway connection.
2nd There won't be a need to merge on other motorways, such in this case A1 and A10.
And lastly 3rd, this route won't create any serious traffic jams avoiding many of the problems and increasing safety in traffic.


BTW, while we're at drawing stuff on maps, i drew what i think would be a good motorway and express road network of Romania.









I think this is all it takes for Romania to achieve a perfect motorway / express road connection, and drastically increase safety, reduce accidents, drastically reduce travel time, and better connect big cities which would allow for a lot of development.

I'd love to hear your options on my map redesign of the existing and planned motorway / express road network of Romania.

Edit: Târgu Jiu to Alba Iulia could get either motorway or express road connection too, directly linking it with A10, and then either from Satu Mare to the border express road, or somewhere from Suceava to the border with Ukraine, making and allowing for a better, faster and safer connection with Ukraine, meaning that Serbs, Greeks, Bulgarians, and even my country through Ukraine could be linked faster with Russia.


----------



## Le Clerk

*First, really appreciate the work that you put into this post, and analysis of motorway strategy in Romania. Good work !*


The Wild Boy said:


> 48km of motorways is not a lot, compared to previous year...
> 
> When is Romania expected to break that barrier and one year be able to finish more than 80km+ motorways??


2022-2023, when the projects signed this year will be completed. Romania needs to sign at least 200 km / year of new motorway/expressways for at least 10 years continuously, in order to complete at least 100 km / year.

But keep in mind that most motorways built in Romania are on a much more difficult terrain, with many mountain or valley sections. For example, *the 30 km signed with Astaldi for Pitesti-Sibiu is in a valley and will request a lot of viaduct building, but not even mountain proper, and the contractual execution term is 5 years *! Or even the apparent "flat" Craiova-Pitesti expressway needs massive bridges and viaducts. This will take a lot more time to build than a "simple" motorway. And then proper mountain sections will be, which will take at least 5 years to build all the tunnels and viaducts. In addition, all the upcoming motorways such as A7, or the new DXs are in very rugged terrain full of valleys and rivers, and then will come A8 and A13 which contain long mountain sections.

This means Romania needs to have at least 300-400 km U/C yearly in order to open at least 100 km of new motorway every year.




> Also, i looked at the map of motorway, and i saw what were you saying before about A3. If this is correct map of the existing and planned motorway network of Romania:
> View attachment 485955
> 
> Then it means that A3 will merge for a short distance with A1 and A10.
> But wouldn't that drastically increase the amount of traffic going through A1 and A10, and possibly in the worst cases cause traffic jams during holidays?
> I'm not an expert, but if they do it this way they might need to consider upgrading the segments on A1 and A10 from 2 to 3 lanes, and let's not forget that these motorways link a lot of other motorways / express roads and big cities too.
> View attachment 486013
> 
> As shown in the picture below, this by me is where the biggest (as I like to call) "Choke" Point would be. So, merging 2 motorways in 1 won't be a good idea to do.
> 
> Instead, as I previously said, this would be a better solution:
> View attachment 486020
> 
> It's so simple, it won't cost a lot, and it solves many problems.
> 1st, there will be a full A3 Motorway connection.
> 2nd There won't be a need to merge on other motorways, such in this case A1 and A10.
> And lastly 3rd, this route won't create any serious traffic jams avoiding many of the problems and increasing safety in traffic.


A complete A3 will be built at some point in time as in the last image you posted, no doubt about that.




> BTW, while we're at drawing stuff on maps, i drew what i think would be a good motorway and express road network of Romania.
> View attachment 486034
> 
> 
> I think this is all it takes for Romania to achieve a perfect motorway / express road connection, and drastically increase safety, reduce accidents, drastically reduce travel time, and better connect big cities which would allow for a lot of development.
> 
> I'd love to hear your options on my map redesign of the existing and planned motorway / express road network of Romania.


That is pretty accurate TBH, and in line with the current planning, except maybe for the connection with Serbia on the Danube, which is very difficult to do because of the terrain (Danube gorges).



> Edit: Târgu Jiu to Alba Iulia could get either motorway or express road connection too, directly linking it with A10, and then either from Satu Mare to the border express road, or somewhere from Suceava to the border with Ukraine, making and allowing for a better, faster and safer connection with Ukraine, meaning that Serbs, Greeks, Bulgarians, and even my country through Ukraine could be linked faster with Russia.


Targu-Jiu - Craiova is currently tendered for FS+TD as an expressway (upgraded from Transregio - see masterplan below). From Targu-Jiu it is planned to connect with A1 near Deva probably upgraded again as an expressway. But the terrain is insanely difficult - more mountains in the way.











Romania needs to focus on the priorities now. We need to complete Pitesti-Sibiu by 2030, A0 ring by 2025, A7 by 2025-2027, and the connecting expressway with the Braila bridge by the same time, complete DX 12 by 2023, and A3 between Tg Mures and Hu border by 2022-2025. That is about 1200 km of new motorways and expressways by 2030, which means more than 100 km of motorway opened yearly.

Of course, in the meanwhile other projects will be started such as A13, A8, A3 will be continued between Ploiesti and Brasov (this is in planning currently) and further to Tg Mures, there are other expressways with planning on-going and which will have to be tendered for works as well in the coming years, and so the number of km U/C may increase dramatically to over 500 km/year.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> This means Romania needs to have at least 300-400 km U/C yearly in order to open at least 100 km of new motorway every year.





Le Clerk said:


> and so the number of km U/C may increase dramatically to over 500 km/year.


Usual nonsense  you are confusing "yearly" with "simultaneously" 

Romania needs to have _up to 1000km under contract "simultaneously" in order to open 200km "yearly" if the average contracts are 5 years long_ including design phase. In recent years Romania has generally had around 200km contracted and has opened around 50km a year for many years, including this year..

The only good news is that the number of valid contracts finally seem to be on the rise, this year, and this should result in a rise in kms delivered annually in the mid decade.

Whether this increase in contracted kms can be sustained is highly dubious given the average transport minister still lasts around 6 months and no grownups can be found to drive such a programme. 

If the country were less dysfunctional then a sustained contracting rate of around _150km a year would be optimal._

100km x low lying projects (with bumps) at €20m a year. = €2bn
50km x high carpathian sections (very bumpy) at €40m a year = €2bn

Total 150km and €4bn. Of the €4bn near enough €2bn a year could come from Brussels up to 2030 and around €2bn from own resources. €2bn = which is around 1% of GDP sustained.

I doubt whether Romania will ever manage this 150km a year though, we need solid evidence of a sustained ramp towards 100km a year output first before the next big ramp to 150km a year. So far the balance of evidence is that Romania is_ high on output of talk and shite and nonsense and low on output of functional roads_.

Not 0km of high carpathian road is under construction, never mind opened, since ole Nicolae published his grand 'plan' in 1969. reversing 50 years of continual failure is hard, even in a well functioning system.


----------



## Le Clerk

The 5 year long contract for PiSi is an exception. Usual length of contract is 2-2.5 years, but it can be lower if the builder performs. See Romanian builders such as UMB or Tramenco or Alpenside which consistently deliver their projects under 2 year build time, and who, mind you, have been the biggest winners for recently tendered projects !


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> See Romanian builders such as UMB or Tramenco or Alpenside which consistently deliver their projects under 2 year build time


Not in mountains. You need 50km of mountain motorway, a year, every year to build a network in Romania. Those 3 companies avoid the mountains given the huge risks involved. No disrespect to UMB or Tramenco or Alpenside that they understand the risk. To tackle mountains you need multi company consortia, or perhaps Chinese companies, who know the risks involved and can finance their way around it. 

Let us assume, using the same math I explained before, that UMB or Tramenco or Alpenside combined are picking up all of the 100km a year of 'low' projects at an average of €2bn a year gross bids. 

That would be €20m x 100km x 4 years on their books at any given stage. 100km roll on and 100km roll off annually. Are they big enough, combined, to take on a sustained €8bn of work at a time????

UMB, Tramenco, Alpenside will not deliver the high carpathian sections that are clearly required to finish off a network in Romania save as parts of consortia perhaps.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> If the country were less dysfunctional then a sustained contracting rate of around _150km a year would be optimal._


_

We would probably have around 200 km of motorway and expressway contracted this year alone. And that number will increase in the coming years. _



> 100km x low lying projects (with bumps) at €20m a year. = €2bn
> 50km x high carpathian sections (very bumpy) at €40m a year = €2bn
> 
> Total 150km and €4bn. Of the €4bn near enough €2bn a year could come from Brussels up to 2030 and around €2bn from own resources. €2bn = which is around 1% of GDP sustained.


I mentioned already. Starting next year, on a yearly basis, the budgetary allocation for infrastructure will be 2% of GDP, that means a bit more than 4 billion a year (your number). This means around 50 billion euros (assuming the economy will grow at a 3-4% yearly) for infrastructure alone in the coming decade. Of that, about 40 billion will go into motorways and expressways, the rest to railways and airports.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Not in mountains. You need 50km of mountain motorway, a year, every year to build a network in Romania. Those 3 companies avoid the mountains given the huge risks involved. No disrespect to UMB or Tramenco or Alpenside that they understand the risk. To tackle mountains you need multi company consortia, or perhaps Chinese companies, who know the risks involved and can finance their way around it.
> 
> Let us assume, using the same math I explained before, that UMB or Tramenco or Alpenside combined are picking up all of the 100km a year of 'low' projects at an average of €2bn a year gross bids.
> 
> That would be €20m x 100km x 4 years on their books at any given stage. 100km roll on and 100km roll off annually. Are they big enough, combined, to take on a sustained €8bn of work at a time????
> 
> UMB, Tramenco, Alpenside will not deliver the high carpathian sections that are clearly required to finish off a network in Romania save as parts of consortia perhaps.



Romanian builders will not go for the mountain sections because they do not have experience. Yet, they did not have experience at all in building motorways a few years ago and now they build better and faster than "experienced" and incumbent builders. I still hope UMB will pitch on CoBra Comarnic motorway by-pass. 

BTW: I believe UMB has currently more than 100 km of motorway and expressway in store (U/C, contracted or in process of contract), which is indeed already a very lot for them. We'll see if they manage. They have to grow exponentially their capacities, but they managed very well so far. 

But that aside, I believe we won't see Romanian builders for PiSi, especially the hard sections that follow (2 and 3) which are to be tendered this year. I would love to see Porr or Strabag getting those, and so we'd have a chance to have PiSi ready by 2027.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR signed today with Search Corporation for FS+TD for Pascani-Suceava (61 km) and Suceava-Siret (41 km) motorways, both part of extended A7.


----------



## kdpy

Why on new Romanian highways are many trumpet and double-trumpet interchanges? Is there planned to build toll stations?


----------



## Le Clerk

At some point there was a plan for tolled motorways by the previous governments who wanted to build a lot through concession. Now it is dropped completely.


----------



## Le Clerk

complete drive from Bucharest to Constanta on A2 and then A4.


----------



## Le Clerk

Meanwhile CRCC won an appeal against CNAIR in the procedure for the award of lot 4 of PiSi. We are getting closer to this award to CRCC. Lot 4 is a 10 km mountain lot of PiSi estimated at 400 m euros.


----------



## Arnorian

Le Clerk said:


> CNAIR signed today with Search Corporation for FS+TD for Pascani-Suceava (61 km) and Suceava-Siret (41 km) motorways, both part of extended A7.


Will it be a full motorway?


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> Meanwhile CRCC won an appeal against CNAIR in the procedure for the award of lot 4 of PiSi. We are getting closer to this award to CRCC. Lot 4 is a 10 km mountain lot of PiSi estimated at 400 m euros.


It’s maybe a pity that constructors active in BiH are not participating in Romanian tenders, as the mountains there aren’t easy either. There is quite some experience with mountain areas in parts of former Yugoslavia.


----------



## Le Clerk

Arnorian said:


> Will it be a full motorway?


Most probably yes, as this is planned to be a corridor connecting Baltic Sea with Black Sea.


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> It’s maybe a pity that constructors active in BiH are not participating in Romanian tenders, as the mountains there aren’t easy either. There is quite some experience with mountain areas in parts of former Yugoslavia.


Which builders ?


----------



## Adrian.02

Le Clerk said:


> Which builders ?


The ones active in Bosnia&Herzegovina!(BiH)


----------



## Le Clerk

Oh, thanks. That is smart.


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> It’s maybe a pity that constructors active in BiH are not participating in Romanian tenders, as the mountains there aren’t easy either. There is quite some experience with mountain areas in parts of former Yugoslavia.


Porr is already on lot 1 of PiSi and doing very good job. They could just make a very good bid for lot 2 to get it. Why not for lot 3 as well?!


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Oh, thanks. That is smart.


No it is not. 

Lets say UMB have €200m on tap for work at hand. They need to finish that work and get paid for it before they take on more work .

1. A 20km flat section costs €10m a km. It takes _3 years_. You recycle your €200km in 3 years with little risk and can take on another 20km after 3 years.
2. A 4km mountain section costs €50m a km. It takes 5 years. You recycle your €200km in 5 years but with high risk and can NOT take on another 4km for 5 years.

So you can increase your turnover by 1.6x over 5 years_ by sticking to flat bits_ and getting the money in quicker that way. 

In BiH there are almost no flat bits and all the contracts, almost, are mountain sections. Those BiH companies have no choice, unlike in Romania where a mixture of terrain types is available. I*f BiH companies avoid mountains they get no work, simples. If BiH companies ever invade Romania they will head straight for the flat bits.* 

So the comparison is dumb..


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> No it is not.
> 
> Lets say UMB have €200m on tap for work at hand. They need to finish that work and get paid for it before they take on more work .
> 
> 1. A 20km flat section costs €10m a km. It takes _3 years_. You recycle your €200km in 3 years with little risk and can take on another 20km after 3 years.
> 2. A 4km mountain section costs €50m a km. It takes 5 years. You recycle your €200km in 5 years but with high risk and can NOT take on another 4km for 5 years.
> 
> So you can increase your turnover by 1.6x over 5 years_ by sticking to flat bits_ and getting the money in quicker that way.
> 
> In BiH there are almost no flat bits and all the contracts, almost, are mountain sections. Those BiH companies have no choice, unlike in Romania where a mixture of terrain types is available. I*f BiH companies avoid mountains they get no work, simples. If BiH companies ever invade Romania they will head straight for the flat bits.*
> 
> So the comparison is dumb..



Wow, that triggered you.

I was being ironic when said it was smart. My serious answer is above ref Porr.


----------



## Theijs

I had a question about available expertise and experience.
Why to call this dumb? Why burning down others?


----------



## sponge_bob

Porr are not dumb either.


Theijs said:


> I had a question about available expertise and experience.


BiH companies could do it, I explained why they _would_ not.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: the Romanian PM has threatened today with the government's hostility the Chinese and Turkish Cos vexing the tender procedure with continuous legal appeals .


----------



## Le Clerk

A7:Motorway bridge over Bistrita river almost completed (1.2 km). It is almost as long as Suplacu viaduct, only that it has been built in about 1 year. 🤓 @ UMB 😍


----------



## Robertkc

Le Clerk said:


> BTW: the Romanian PM has threatened today with the government's hostility the Chinese and Turkish Cos vexing the tender procedure with continuous legal appeals .


Can you re-phrase this please - I didn't understand what you're trying to say here.


----------



## Le Clerk

Robertkc said:


> Can you re-phrase this please - I didn't understand what you're trying to say here.


The PM stated a warning yesterday against those companies who keep blocking projects by continuous administrative and court appeals and contestation. He didn't specify what are the next steps.

To understand better, the warning comes after Chinese and Turkish companies appealled in court against the award on lots 3 and 4 of DX12, after they already appealled at a specialised administrative body for tenders and lost as well.

In Romania, in order to relieve the courts and speed up the tender award and signing, we have a specialised administrative body solving tender disputes, and that is mandatory before going to courts. This administrative body has very short terms of resolution (a few weeks from the date of application). So these companies went to courts after losing at this body, which means it takes longer to solve the appeal (months) but also that in case they will lose again their appeals, they will lose dozens of millions of euro in court fees. The court fee in this case is 2% of the value of contract, and it is lost in case the appeal is lost.

And finally, the same procedural provisions allow the signing of the contract with the winner AFTER the resolution given by the administrative body and BEFORE the resolution in courts, on condition that such contracts may be annuled if the courts annuls the procedure. But it is very rare that the courts would give a resolution contrary to the administrative body.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR submitted today the financing application for Pitesti-Sibiu lot 3 (37 km) for an *estimated total cost of 1.4 billion euros*. 🤑🤑🤑

CNAIR will tender lot 3 of PiSi in the coming period.

The lot contains: 1 double tunnel, 54 bridges and viaducts, 2 ICs, 3 services areas, 1 maintenance area.



http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/autostrada-sibiu-%E2%80%93-pitesti-etapa-2-sectiunea-3


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> Edit: CNAIR signed today with UMB for lots 3 and 4 of DX 12 (64 km in total). UMB has already signed over 100 km of new motorways and expressways this year alone. These add up to the existing projects U/C such as lot 2 of DX 12 or Bacau by-pass.
> 
> We have now a good chance that DX12 is completed by end 2023.


This is pretty big news in my opinion. The deadline is 12 months for design and 24 months for construction, so it should be completed in September 2023.



http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/s-au-semnat-contractele-pentru-construc%C8%9Bia-ultimelor



Also, lot 2 is visible on August 2020 satellite imagery in Google Earth:


----------



## The Wild Boy

I highly doubt they will finish that in 3 years lmao.

Given that A0 will take more than 3 years, and it's on 100% flat ground, plus let's not forget corruption, and the price could raise to 1.8 billion Euros, and it wouldn't surprise me at all.

Infact it wouldn't surprise me if they change their minds once again and remove that section as priority, kind of how they did before, and then another 4 years of nothing happening.


----------



## Le Clerk

I really do not understand what are you talking about. A0 or DX12 or both!?


----------



## Le Clerk

*A3: Iernut-Chetani (18 km) opens today
builder: Astaldi-Max Boegl*


----------



## Le Clerk

As I mentioned a few pages before (i am not digging that now) some Transregio roads will be upgraded in the future. Thus the PM announced yesterday the launch for the study of a motorway from Constanta to Mangalia and presumably to RO/BG border. This should be a continuation of A4, and of the already tendered Constanta-Tulcea-Braila DX.









Orban anunță un studiu de fezabilitate pentru construirea unui drum expres sau chiar a unei autostrăzi între Constanţa şi sudul litoralului - Economica.net


Premierul Ludovic Orban a declarat, joi, la Eforie, că Guvernul a prevăzut realizarea unui studiu de fezabilitate pentru construirea unui drum expres sau chiar autostradă care să permită fluidizarea circulaţiei rutiere între municipiul Constanţa şi staţiunile din sudul litoralului, scrie Agerpres.




www.economica.net


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> *A3: Iernut-Chetani (18 km) opens today*


The opening ceremony is scheduled for around 14:00 hours today. President Iohannis will participate. 



https://www.presidency.ro/ro/media/agenda-presedintelui


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> The opening ceremony is scheduled for around 14:00 hours today. President Iohannis will participate.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.presidency.ro/ro/media/agenda-presedintelui


He loves to show off too much.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> I really do not understand what are you talking about. A0 or DX12 or both!?


I was talking about A1, since Chris said that it would get finished in a period of 3 years, and as he said that's the deadline, but i highly doubt it.

I compared it with A0, because A0 will take more than 3 years to get finished, and it's on 100% flat land, so I highly doubt they can finish at section in 3 years.
Plus let's not forget corruption, high provisions, etc etc... And at the worst if they do what they did before, by removing that section as priority, and putting A3 as priority (Ploiesti - Brasov)...
But i hope this is the final thing, and no more wasting time, this section has to be finished sooner or later for good. 

I'd give it 7 years to get finished, and a ton of corruption and stolen money.
Let's wait and see if the price rises.


----------



## Le Clerk

WTF ?! Chris was talking about DX12. 

A1 PiSi has 4-5 years building time and it is a high priority which will be pushed hard ahead, with Lot 4 winner annouced soon, lot 3 tendered soon and hopefully lot 2 tendered also this year. The goal is to have all PiSi U/C by 2022 and cpmpleted by 2027.

As to corruption, this is jardly a problem for motorway construction. The problems was administrative incapacity to run all paperwork for the projects, but that has been improved considerably recently.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> WTF ?! Chris was talking about DX12.
> 
> A1 PiSi has 4-5 years building time and it is a high priority which will be pushed hard ahead, with Lot 4 winner annouced soon, lot 3 tendered soon and hopefully lot 2 tendered also this year. The goal is to have all PiSi U/C by 2022 and cpmpleted by 2027.
> 
> As to corruption, this is jardly a problem for motorway construction. The problems was administrative incapacity to run all paperwork for the projects, but that has been improved considerably recently.


Oh sorry, my mistake. I did not see well. 
Thanks for the response anyways. 
Yeah, I'm glad the government is playing serious now and keeping this as a priority project.


----------



## Le Clerk

A new major overpass will be opened tomorrow in Bucharest - Ciurel Overpass. 

It will connect a major boulevard in Bucharest leading to the center town with the DNCB and A0 (a 2x3 DX is planned from this overpass to DNCB and then further to A0).


----------



## Le Clerk

A0 lot 2


----------



## Le Clerk

Works are advancing fast at the Braila bridge - here working at night.










We should hear soon of the winner for the construction of the Braila-Galati DX (11 km), which is a connector for the bridge. Works should also start for the 20 km of DX from the Braila bridge towards Tulcea, a continuation of the future DX8 now under FS+TD.











A spectacular place to drive - a bit of Nevada feel (taken by myself in August, after my vacation at the sea). This will open a spectacular new road to the Black Sea for Romania and the entire region. 










And a nice recent vid:


----------



## Le Clerk

Also working at night on A10 Sebes-Turda lot 1, which should open by year-end.


----------



## Le Clerk

As you probably know, Strabag won earlier the tender for the construction of the 19 km of expressway between A3 near Biharia (RO-HU motorway customs point opened last week) and Oradea, with 2023 completion deadline.










What we also learned recently is that the local authorities in Oradea an Arad are planning to update the FS for A11 Oradea-Arad (100 km) with a view to organize tenders for work next year. This is part of so-called Via Carpatia in Romania.



















This project is in open competition with Debrecen-Szeged motorway planned in Hungary, which would somewhat cancel the Via Carpatia route in Romania. But Romania is a bit ahead with this one.


----------



## ALEX001

Le Clerk said:


> As you probably know, Strabag won earlier the tender for the construction of the 19 km of expressway between A3 near Biharia (RO-HU motorway customs point opened last week) and Oradea, with 2023 completion deadline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we also learned recently is that the local authorities in Oradea an Arad are planning to update the FS for A11 Oradea-Arad (100 km) with a view to organize tenders for work next year. This is part of so-called Via Carpatia in Romania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This project is in open competition with Debrecen-Szeged motorway planned in Hungary, which would somewhat cancel the Via Carpatia route in Romania. But Romania is a bit ahead with this one.


----------



## marty11

*A3 Iernut-Chetani (opened to traffic yesterday)*


----------



## marty11

^
































































Credit photos: ludus @ forum.peundemerg.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> *A3: Iernut-Chetani (18 km) opens today
> builder: Astaldi-Max Boegl*


BTW: Works on the adjacent lot Chetani-Campia Turzii 15 km) have been resumed (after builder Straco stopped them as a result of bankruptcy) after an agreement between CNAIR and subcontrators, and at current pace we should see that lot completed next year, and soon there will be continuous motorway between Cluj and Tg Mures, and between Tg Mures and A1 also next year with the completion of A10.


----------



## Adrian.02

I can't believe that in the next year,Transylvania will have more kilometres of highway than Wallachia&Moldova combined


----------



## Adrian.02

By the way,since when have we started using those electronic information boards on the same style like the ones in Hungary?


----------



## Le Clerk

Adrian.02 said:


> I can't believe that in the next year,Transylvania will have more kilometres of highway than Wallachia&Moldova combined


Because the gov in Bucharest has been for ever staffed with people from that region. 

True to that , Transilvania will have a very decent network of motorways in a few years, the south too, but the east will still lack even a motorway section. The poorest region in Romania had the poorest lobby and the least investments from the center. Which caused the anti gov movements in the recent years.

That is where massive investments should and will go next with A7, A13, A8 and the DXs connecting A7 with the bridge @Braila.


----------



## ALEX001

Just a question, are there any plans for Lugoj Deva Lot 2? Because it’s just a little peace of motorway missing.


----------



## valkrav

Rednaxela001 said:


> Just a question, are there any plans for Lugoj Deva Lot 2? Because it’s just a little peace of motorway missing.


YEs, it seems strange
A lot on new projects started but old one forgeted
IMHO that small part must be priority No 1 at the current moment for Romanian Road Authority

BTW I'm afrade half of new contract signed this year will finish like this piece


----------



## Le Clerk

Rednaxela001 said:


> Just a question, are there any plans for Lugoj Deva Lot 2? Because it’s just a little peace of motorway missing.


There is a bit of silence on this section, but there is also speculation that CNAIR is trying to get to an agreement with Salini on this lot (Salini is former builder of this lot, but the section of bear tunnels was removed from the lot as a result of misunderstandings between CNAIR and Salini on costs). Salini also lost a lot of money in an arbitral litigation with CNAIR in Paris and is a bit upset maybe, still I understand CNAIR is trying an agreement with them for the lot, maybe even a complete compensation for the amounts ruled against Salini in Paris. I hope at least that there may be a way.


----------



## pasadia

Salini didn't lost in arbitration ar Paris - it won, and big time, something like 200 milioane RON in compensations (plus restauration of the previous contract wrongly broken by CNAIR in 2017).

Ar this moment CNAIR is in discussions with Salini, but none can really say what the results will be.


----------



## roaddor

Le Clerk said:


> As you probably know, Strabag won earlier the tender for the construction of the 19 km of expressway between A3 near Biharia (RO-HU motorway customs point opened last week) and Oradea, with 2023 completion deadline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we also learned recently is that the local authorities in Oradea an Arad are planning to update the FS for A11 Oradea-Arad (100 km) with a view to organize tenders for work next year. This is part of so-called Via Carpatia in Romania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This project is in open competition with Debrecen-Szeged motorway planned in Hungary, which would somewhat cancel the Via Carpatia route in Romania. But Romania is a bit ahead with this one.


Good to see there is initial movement regarding the Oradea-Arad axis. But the toughest work is on the other leg from Lugoj to Drobeta/Calafat. It is quite obvious that the so-called Via Carpathia route shifts on A3-A10-A1 in Romania towards Giurgiu on Danube. There is still a long way to go for the so-called Via Banatia route.
As for the Hungarian motorway, I guess they will most probably do the section from the I/C for Eger to Kecskemet via Szolnok.


----------



## roaddor

Is that newly opened section on A3 Iernut-Chetani built from the Romanian national budget?


----------



## Le Clerk

pasadia said:


> Salini didn't lost in arbitration ar Paris - it won, and big time, something like 200 milioane RON in compensations (plus restauration of the previous contract wrongly broken by CNAIR in 2017).
> 
> Ar this moment CNAIR is in discussions with Salini, but none can really say what the results will be.








The International Court of Arbitration rejects 99,41 % of Salini Impregilo S.p.A.’s claims against the National Company for Roads Infrastructure Admnistration S.A. and grants the latter’s counterclaim for the value of RON 90,718,740 – October 2019 - Mocanu si Asociatii S.P.R.L.


Mocanu si Asociatii advised and represented the National Company for Roads Infrastructure Administration S.A. (CNAIR S.A.) in the international arbitration initiated by Salini Impregilo S.p.A. before the International Court of Arbitration of the International Chamber of Commerce (ICC). Salini...




www.mocanusprl.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

roaddor said:


> Is that newly opened section on A3 Iernut-Chetani built from the Romanian national budget?


That section of A3 is TEN-T core so EU partly funded at 85% post completion.


----------



## HarlingenHardest

Video:


----------



## pasadia

Le Clerk said:


> The International Court of Arbitration rejects 99,41 % of Salini Impregilo S.p.A.’s claims against the National Company for Roads Infrastructure Admnistration S.A. and grants the latter’s counterclaim for the value of RON 90,718,740 – October 2019 - Mocanu si Asociatii S.P.R.L.
> 
> 
> Mocanu si Asociatii advised and represented the National Company for Roads Infrastructure Administration S.A. (CNAIR S.A.) in the international arbitration initiated by Salini Impregilo S.p.A. before the International Court of Arbitration of the International Chamber of Commerce (ICC). Salini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mocanusprl.ro


This is for Orăștie -Sibiu, lot 3, not for Lugoj - Deva.

Once again, get your shit right before posting here, it's really annoying.


----------



## Le Clerk

pasadia said:


> This is for Orăștie -Sibiu, lot 3, not for Lugoj - Deva.
> 
> Once again, get your shit right before posting here, it's really annoying.


Dude, get reading ! Of course it is for Orastie-Sibiu !! Where exactly did you read I wrote it is for Lugoj-Deva?!

What I said that they may negotiate compensation for that award on Orastie-Sibiu against Lugoj-Deva performance.

Da fuk! Think ahead!


----------



## pasadia

Discussion was about Lugoj - Deva. Salini had a decision in their favour, obtained financial compensation for wrongful breaking of contract and anoulation of that decision (so they are to be reinstituted as constructor of this segment) - details in romanian here. So things are quite clear. 

Discussion about another contract (Orastie - Sibiu lot 3) have nothing to do with this situation. Yes Salini is involved only because they merge with Impreglio, but that is all.


----------



## Adrian.02

Watch your language man!You get offended preety fast!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> UMB designated winner of the 11 km DX connecting Galati and Braila bridge. It is the red dotted line south of the city of Galati.


Is there some more info about this? Will this get an A-number or any other number? 
It also appears on OSM that this expressway will only create a link between both cities but with no apparent future integration to the Romanian motorway system?


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is there some more info about this? Will this get an A-number or any other number?
> It also appears on OSM that this expressway will only create a link between both cities but with no apparent future integration to the Romanian motorway system?


I don't think it has a numbering as of yet. It is indeed an expressway, but which is planned indeed to connect the 2 cities and that is it. No integration in the larger picture of regional communication as expected in the masterplan.

*LE: this DX will connect directly with the Braila bridge and from there with the DX to Tulcea and Constanta. *










While this is as of now:









In blue: the by-pass signed today with UMB
*In green: the DX awarded today to UMB*

This is why I am somehow logically expecting that the blue road will be upgraded to expressway and continued as a large bypass for the city of Braila and connection for those 2 expressways coming from A7. Otherwise, it lacks sense, other than the fact that it was meant to be cheap.


PS: the blue road (Galati larger by-pass) goes through a flat terrain and if you look at the map, there is no apparent artwork there, no river, no canal, just flat fields all the way. This is why the awarded cost is less than eur 2 million per km. It can be easily upgraded to an expressway with less than 50% cost increase, as allowed by the law. And subsequently continued under another contract as an expressway by-passing Braila and connecting the 2 expressways coming from A7.


----------



## Le Clerk

Works on A0 south lot 2:






Like there were not enough issues, they discovered ancient Dacian settlements there, so now mandatory archeological works are intermingled with the construction works. It is visible on the video.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> You would declare it fully open with important bridges clearly missing, wouldn't you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentinel-hub Playground
> 
> 
> Sentinel-2 L1C imagery taken on September 22, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apps.sentinel-hub.com



That bridge is almost completed now. 

From min 3:30






And that site mobilisation !! 😍


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> The discussion is about both, as Salini is involved in both, and so it has meaning to think them together, what I actually said, but people rushed to narrow conclusions. Yes, it a complex situation, and it is less about building motorways.
> 
> So 1) a litigation Salini lost recently in Paris on Orastie-Sibiu and payment to Romania is still pending (about 20 mil euros lost), and 2) a litigation Salini won on Lugoj-Deva (about 40 mil euros won), and payment by Romania is still due on this. In both these litigations there are same parties, yes, different lots, but also with different outcomes. Now think outside the little box of only one litigation and look at both !!
> 
> What they could do is come to an agrement on payment of amounts on these 2 decisions, meaning that Salini either gives up to some of the claims won on Lugoj-Deva (for ex could give up the contract which was cancelled by CNAIR but the court reinstated, so that CNAIR could go ahead with the tender of this lot, which it needs desperately to do of no other agreement is possible) or could come to an agreement that Salini gives up claims on the 40 mil won, Romania gives up claims on the 20 mil won, and Salini goes ahead with building the tunnels and rest of lot for an agreed amount (proposed initially or another).
> 
> Source: http://www.romania-actualitati.ro/l...e_lipseste_intre_sibiu_si_nadlac_2-145428This way both claims go behind, are erased, and Salini gets to do the job which it wanted to do.
> 
> The problem now is that there is a huge blocking point of this lot which cannot be tendered in such situation where Salini won in court to be put back into the contract, and CNAIR needs to sort it out by talking directly with Salini and come to an agreement, a global one maybe, on all disputes they had and were ruled in courts.
> 
> CNAIR managed to pull recently an agreement of sorts on Iernut-Chetani recently opened, without which it could have not been opened. Maybe not many people know that on this opened lot, the builder of Chetani IC was the builder of adjacent lot (Chetani-Campia Turzii), and it went bankrupt, and so he could not complete Chetani I/C, which meant further that even if ASTALDI completed its lot, Iernut-Chetani, the lot itself could not be opened because of the Chetani I/C which was not completed because of the bankrupt buillder on next lot. So what I understand they did, CNAIR managed to reach and agreement with the bankrupt builder and its subcontractors, and they built the IC @ Chetani in less than 2 months, so that Iernut-Chetani could be opened last Friday. This means agreements out of the box are possible for apparently impossible situations.



According to the head of CNAIR, an agreement has been reached with Salini on the missing link on A1 (so-called "bear tunnels" section). The content of the agreement is not clear, but it does have a connection with the Paris arbitral rulings, and the conclusion is that Salini gives up to be reinstated into the contract, as ruled in the Paris litigation Salini won. Interesting to learn what CNAIR gave up to.

Anyway, this means CNAIR may now resume the tender for the 13 km missing link on A1. That's pretty big news IMO.






Licitație deblocată pentru autostrada care lipsește între Sibiu și Nădlac 2 - România - Radio România Actualităţi Online







www.romania-actualitati.ro


----------



## ALEX001

Le Clerk said:


> If one looks at the proposed expressway connections in the region (in pink) with the future A7 (in black) and further to the Braila bridge, the conclusion is that this by-pass (green dotted line) will have to be built as an expressway and to be continued to Braila (as Braila by-pass), at least up to the intersection with the 2 expressways converging to the Braila bridge from A7. A better solution would be to continue this road up to the second Danube bridge at Giurgeni and further to A2. There is a lot of freight traffic from Ukraine, Moldova and even Russia on that route, which makes the existing DN impossible to take-over for long distances.


I would expect the pink road from Buzau to Braila to be a Motorway, the A14.


----------



## Le Clerk

Rednaxela001 said:


> I would expect the pink road from Buzau to Braila to be a Motorway, the A14.


Considering the mistake made with DX12, both should be motorways only for this reason, I mean the Buzau-Braila and the Focsani-Braila proposed fast routes. The first because it ensures a busy connection between a region of about 1 mil people with Bucharest, and the second because it ensures a future connection between a region with 4 million people with Constanta and Black Sea, and further from Ukraine and Moldova with the Black Sea. 

Currently, the road from Constanta to Braila is quite busy with freight traffic to and from the bridge U/C now, especially regional but also internațional, but also with international leisure traffic. Once A7 is ready, by 2030, all this regional and international traffic will increase exponentially, and motorways will be mandatory, especially where the first lane will be used by trucks. Even now the freight traffic between Braila and the Giurgeni bridge can be very annoying, as it simply does not allow takeover for small cars. Imagine the freight traffic after A7 gets built. If only for safety readons I would choose motorway, because the costs are not very different , both speedways being in flat terrain.


----------



## Le Clerk

Speaking of this, a new drone footage of the Braila bridge is out. At this rate, the structure of the bridge can be ready by end of next year, with the whole bridge completed in 2022. In the meanwhile, works on the connecting expressways or hopefully motorways should begin. The DX between Braila and Galati will be for sure U/C, UMB being designated builder.


----------



## ALEX001

I also don’t understand why they make DX12 and not A12. Can someone explain?


----------



## Le Clerk

Big mistake. That is the explanation. And cheap objectives.


----------



## ALEX001

Le Clerk said:


> Big mistake. That is the explanation. And cheap objectives.


Can it still become a Motorway after it was an Expressway? And what are the main differences?


----------



## Le Clerk

Rednaxela001 said:


> Can it still become a Motorway after it was an Expressway? And what are the main differences?


Speed and safety. The max speed on an express way is 100 km/h, while on motorway is 130 km/h. Safety is also higher on motorway, as lanes and hardshoulders are wider.

Can it be transformed in a motorway?! Maybe. The current platform needs to be widened, with more costs. I think it is a lost train for the while. Which is unfortunate.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Speed and safety. The max speed on an express way is 100 km/h,


Other posters in here have said that the design standard is 120kph in flat terrain and 100kph in mountains, the Danube delta must be mountainous so.

There is quite a big difference between 120kph and 130kph design standards and it is idiocy to say you can upconvert a 120kph design to 130kph running merely by widening it.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW,


sponge_bob said:


> There is quite a big difference between 120kph and 130kph design standards and it is idiocy to say you can upconvert a 120kph design to 130kph running merely by widening it.


According to the law, the legal speed limit for expressway in Romania is 100 km/h. Yes, an expressway may allow safe speeds of 120 km/h, and the law may change in the future when Romania will have more expressways, but this is now. I also consider that 100 km/h limit is still very low for an expressway.

Indeed, technically a motorway should have wider angles in curves than an expressway, but it is not a requirement that an expressway cannot have the wider angles too in practice. If that is the case for DX12, if that was proposed from the start in order to turn it into a motorway in the future, idk.

I will post here a comparison between the 2 platforms in Romania, according to the internal technical normatives.





















> Other posters in here have said that the design standard is 120kph in flat terrain and 100kph in mountains, the Danube delta must be mountainous so.


The Delta is not mountainous and the expressway proposed from Braila to Tulcea and further to Constanta does not go through mountains, but around them.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Indeed, technically a motorway should have wider angles in curves than an expressway, but it is not a requirement that an expressway cannot have the wider angles too in practice. If that is the case for DX12, if that was proposed from the start in order to turn it into a motorway in the future, idk.


The curvature is the problem, as Romania has built _precisely 0km of 120kph standard expressway at this time_ then the speed limit issue is not important. It might be important in 10 years time if there are a number of expressway standard roads built by then. 

You can have motorway _restrictions_ on expressways (no tractors and minimum speeds) meaning that they are legal motorways while, at the same time, not quite full motorways. The speed limits are limited by the restrictions and the design .Both.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Building a 2+2 road with sharp curves is not even an express road, well not by my standards.

In my country, all of the express roads that are being built right now are being built in a way that they can be expanded into motorways in the future.

So the curves are soft and gentle, not sharp and they leave some space on the overpasses / underpasses, or at least make the intersections bigger, so in the future they can be expanded to motorways.

As far as i have seen with the existing 2+2 roads, and 2+2 express roads, there's none of that. IC's are smaller, curves are not smoother.

If Romania keeps on doing this, then they aren't going anywhere soon...

There needs to be enough space for additional hard shoulder lane to be built on each side, and so that the existing lanes can be expanded.

And what are the Feasibility Studies for? Don't they show how traffic will progress in the future and increase? Romania choose to build express roads on places where motorways should've been built.
Who is even doing those studies...


This just isn't right, and there needs to be changes. At least they should make proper express roads.
Also that 100 km/h vmax limit on express roads is a joke.

Weren't express roads faster roads without tolls? This way they loose the point.
Express Roads should have highway - like speeds, and should not be tolled, and should be made and projected to support future updates to motorways with smooth soft and gentle curves.

But it seems Romania, and it's politicians are still too mature for that.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Rednaxela001 said:


> I also don’t understand why they make DX12 and not A12. Can someone explain?


10+ year old FS and european parliament elections were coming up


----------



## sponge_bob

The Wild Boy said:


> In my country, all of the express roads that are being built right now are being built in a way that they can be expanded into motorways in the future. So the curves are soft and gentle, not sharp and they leave some space on the overpasses / underpasses, or at least make the intersections bigger,


Not a great idea that either. You might as well finish them as motorways then. 

Romania will be just fine as long as they build Polish standard express roads around a full motorway central 'box' (a3 a8 a7 a1 and a10) and don't build express roads on those core routes. 

I'm sure an express road designed for 120kph will be just fine...._if they would ever get the finger out and actually build any that is_.


----------



## The Wild Boy

I can't understand, what's so hard to renew old Feasebility Studies.
You can't rely on Feasebility Studies from 10 years ago, of course you need to conduct new ones, because population changes.


Someone yell the prime minister that people have the ability to and can reproduce.


----------



## bogdymol

It is not only population changes or traffic patterns what are written in a feasibility study. 

A FS also tells you the route of the new road, where you need bridges, tunnels, big excavations or backfillings and also how long/deep/wide should they be, this all also considering local geotechnical reports. It also tells you what kind of profile should the new route have (2,3 lanes per direction etc.), the radius of the curves, what kind of intersections should be, with which roads etc etc. Also, what kind of existing utilities or other obstacles are on the way that will need to be removed or relocated. Normally a well-done FS should be very complex to cover all these details for a new infrastructure project.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

The Wild Boy said:


> I can't understand, what's so hard to renew old Feasebility Studies.
> You can't rely on Feasebility Studies from 10 years ago, of course you need to conduct new ones, because population changes.
> 
> 
> Someone yell the prime minister that people have the ability to and can reproduce.


The new SF+TP auction was tendered in late 2016 but the social democrats that came into power the next year canceled it.


----------



## Le Clerk

Mascarpone1337 said:


> The new SF+TP auction was tendered in late 2016 but the social democrats that came into power the next year canceled it.


And was innitialy considered for a motorway, which it should be considering the lenght - 121 km. This is dumb but it seems it will not be repeated with similar projects like A11 , and certainly was not repeated with A10. I really hope that the DXs considered to branch out of A7 to be upgraded to motorway through the on-going FS.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Building a 2+2 road with sharp curves is not even an express road, well not by my standards.
> 
> In my country, all of the express roads that are being built right now are being built in a way that they can be expanded into motorways in the future.
> 
> So the curves are soft and gentle, not sharp and they leave some space on the overpasses / underpasses, or at least make the intersections bigger, so in the future they can be expanded to motorways.
> 
> As far as i have seen with the existing 2+2 roads, and 2+2 express roads, there's none of that. IC's are smaller, curves are not smoother.
> 
> If Romania keeps on doing this, then they aren't going anywhere soon...
> 
> There needs to be enough space for additional hard shoulder lane to be built on each side, and so that the existing lanes can be expanded.
> 
> And what are the Feasibility Studies for? Don't they show how traffic will progress in the future and increase? Romania choose to build express roads on places where motorways should've been built.
> Who is even doing those studies...
> 
> 
> This just isn't right, and there needs to be changes. At least they should make proper express roads.
> Also that 100 km/h vmax limit on express roads is a joke.
> 
> Weren't express roads faster roads without tolls? This way they loose the point.
> Express Roads should have highway - like speeds, and should not be tolled, and should be made and projected to support future updates to motorways with smooth soft and gentle curves.
> 
> But it seems Romania, and it's politicians are still too mature for that.


There is no expressway with sharp curvatures in discussion here. None in Romania at least.

BTW, expressway platform in Romania is quite wide at 22 m, I think wider than in other EU countries.


----------



## Le Clerk

I guess we'll have to wait for the completion of first lots of DX12, 2022 most probably, to see how the first expressway looks in Romania. My feeling is it will be very close to a motorway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

bogdymol said:


> It is not only population changes or traffic patterns what are written in a feasibility study.
> 
> A FS also tells you the route of the new road, where you need bridges, tunnels, big excavations or backfillings and also how long/deep/wide should they be, this all also considering local geotechnical reports. It also tells you what kind of profile should the new route have (2,3 lanes per direction etc.), the radius of the curves, what kind of intersections should be, with which roads etc etc. Also, what kind of existing utilities or other obstacles are on the way that will need to be removed or relocated. Normally a well-done FS should be very complex to cover all these details for a new infrastructure project.


The term 'feasibility study' may be a bit misleading. In many countries that would be an early, rough estimate of a potential project, even before studying potential alignments in detail. For example if a motorway would be technically and economically feasible.This sounds more like a complete detailed design.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> BTW, expressway platform in Romania is quite wide at 22 m, I think wider than in other EU countries.


Not exceptional for a _120kph expressway_ at all, around the ball park nowadays for 2+2 expressway standards in Europe. Romania has a jersey barrier included in your drawing, which is also now common, and has a narrow median which will not allow for widening to 3+3 in future, again unremarkable but perhaps short sighted in some places.

There are narrower expressway standards elsewhere designed specifically for 100kph or 110kph in other countries but that is mainly because you can drop the hard shoulders at 100kph and allow stopping on the carriageway, which would be too dangerous at 120kph.


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> The term 'feasibility study' may be a bit misleading. In many countries that would be an early, rough estimate of a potential project, even before studying potential alignments in detail. For example if a motorway would be technically and economically feasible.This sounds more like a complete detailed design.


We have also a *pre*-feasibility study (Studiu de Prefezabilitate), which looks exactly at the issues you mentioned: an early study to make a rough estimate of the project, to see if it is worth it and if it can be built with a decent amount of money.


----------



## sponge_bob

bogdymol said:


> We have also a *pre*-feasibility study (Studiu de Prefezabilitate), which looks exactly at the issues you mentioned: an early study


That is what the rest of the world calls a feasbility study, the thing LeClerk keeps banging on about is called a "Detailed Design" or a "Design Phase" in English.


----------



## MichiH

^^ This!


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> That is what the rest of the world calls a feasbility study, the thing LeClerk keeps banging on about is called a "Detailed Design" or a "Design Phase" in English.


No, it is not!

I never said that FS means detailed design. What I said is that more recent preparation tenders include FS+TD, always. What exactly means TD, and whether the builder will need some extra detailed design, idk. What we do know is that for all the projects so far A0, DX12, PiSi etc, 1 extra year of TD was provisioned in all the building contracts (Yellow FIDIC). From now on, all building contracts will not require the extra 1 year, because TD is already performed with the FS - Red FIDIC (eg on A7, and the converging DXs or motorways, whatever the FS decides will be).

The FS is alsways in every project, the TD introduced recently is the change . And that is not the same as FS as you say.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Not exceptional for a _120kph expressway_ at all, around the ball park nowadays for 2+2 expressway standards in Europe. Romania has a jersey barrier included in your drawing, which is also now common, and has a narrow median which will not allow for widening to 3+3 in future, again unremarkable but perhaps short sighted in some places.


Perhaps what they could do is to expand the narrow hard-shoulder into a full 3rd lane in the future, without much hassle. Look at the profile below. The hard-shoulder is 0.75 m now. If they can add to it the 1.50 soft-shoulder, and the 0.75 rest of platform, they will get 3 m of proper hard-shoulder, which is a classical hard-shoulder for a motorway. Take another 0.50 from the median and add it to this hard-shoulder, and they get a full 3rd lane.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> FS+TD


The thing you keep banging on about is probably Route Selection and Detailed Design. 

As this is an english language forum try to use generic english, not some obscurantist acronym soup.


----------



## sponge_bob

The expressway standard is basically not upgradeable. The Polish expressway standard has a wide median so there is a route to 3+3 upgrades using the median and narrowing the lanes. 

3.5m is the _minimum safe lane width_ for a 120kph road and there isn't any room to convert the hard shoulder to a 3.5m running lane. You could mess around with 3.4m lanes, a narrower median and converting the hard shoulder to a 3.4m running lane, in EXTREMIS, but you will end up with a 100kph limit on that section if you do convert to 3+3 lanes. 


Le Clerk said:


> Perhaps what they could do is to expand the narrow hard-shoulder into a full 3rd lane in the future, without much hassle. Look at the profile below.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In my opinion, these drum expres should be built as motorways, as they are planned to link major cities and form part of a future motorway system. They are pretty expensive to upgrade, not just the road width, but also the horizontal and vertical geometry. Some are built on steep embankments, or could have a lack of space underneath overpasses or on bridges. 

Poland, Austria and Czechia built them with 120-130 km/h speed limits in mind, which is much easier to convert to motorway status than a 100 km/h road with narrow shoulders and potentially poor geometry.


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> In my opinion, these drum expres should be built as motorways, as they are planned to link major cities and form part of a future motorway system.


Nobody reading this forum has any idea of what standards are planned in Romania because it keeps chopping and changing from post to post. 

The DX standard provided is fine at 120kph but with no future proofing built in. Were a wide median version of the standard shown above available then a capacity upgrade to 3+3 would be feasible at a very reasonable cost in future. Otherwise you lose the hard shoulder and drop to 100kph if you upgrade.

If you build that DX standard in mountains then no upgrade path is possible within the alignement, in my opinion anyway. The viaducts and tunnels would not be convertible to 3+3 in future. So the long proposed transmontane routes like the A8 or A3 near Brasov should be built as pure motorway with wider everythings.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Nobody reading this forum has any idea of what standards are planned in Romania because it keeps chopping and changing from post to post.


Nobody said here that expressway standards have changed. THAT is the profile which I provided above, for the contracted DXs so far, Craiova-Pitesti and Galati-Braila: 22 m platform for 120 km/h design speed.



> If you build that DX standard in mountains then no upgrade path is possible within the alignement, in my opinion anyway. The viaducts and tunnels would not be convertible to 3+3 in future. So the long proposed transmontane routes like the A8 or A3 near Brasov should be built as pure motorway with wider everythings.


So far, no DX was proposed in the mountains, only motorways (A1, A3, A6, A13, and A8). At least not one conceivable in our life time.

PS: for Craiova-Pitesti maybe there's an excuse to build it as an expressway, as a full fledged motorway is planned (in the far future) to connect Craiova directly with Bucharest (A6), which will indeed relieve part of the traffic on DX Craiova-Pitesti (which is currently used for connections with Bucharest). For now a FS+TD is planned for the section closer to Bucharest of A6, from Bucharest to Alexandria, where existing national road is most busy (or rather clogged usually). Thus DX12 will become a connection fast route between A6 and A1, thus the numbering DX12.  🤘


----------



## Le Clerk

PiSi lot 1 by Porr - very good progress


----------



## Le Clerk

Timisoara south by-pass, by Tirrena Scavi


----------



## Adrian.02

Le Clerk said:


> Timisoara south by-pass, by Tirrena Scavi


In this rhytm it'll be ready in 5 years!


----------



## ALEX001

I really hope they’ll change the plans of DX12 and make it A12.


----------



## MichiH

Rednaxela001 said:


> I really hope they’ll change the plans of DX12 and make it A12.


For the sake of the name or for technical standard?


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> For the sake of the name or for technical standard?


Has to be the name, the technical standard is what they contracted.


----------



## ALEX001

Actually I hope both but it isn’t possible anymore.


----------



## Le Clerk

The current government who prioritised investment in infrastructure vs social spending is getting a huge boost by winning the local elections yesterday. This is a confirmation that their policy of "infrastructure 0 priority" is working, and so it will probably get a bigger boost in the coming years.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> I think for Timisoara A9 (Timisoara-Moravita/SR motorway) will act as a by-pass as well, depending on the proposed alignment resulted from the current feasibility study ongoing.





Le Clerk said:


> Timisoara south by-pass, by Tirrena Scavi


What is the standard of Timișoara by-pass?
Is a by-pass and a highway (A9) not a bit over the top?


----------



## Adrian.02

Theijs said:


> What is the standard of Timișoara by-pass?
> Is a by-pass and a highway (A9) not a bit over the top?


The official plans for the A9 are still not known.And I'll bet that we won't see it done until 2025(the most optimistic scenario).
In the meantime,if the By-pass will be finished by 2022,we'll get rid of the heavy traffic that currently needs to go through the city,disturbing the locals living in the blocks of Flats.


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> What is the standard of Timișoara by-pass?


A stupid standard: 1x1 @ 3.5 m, and hardshoulders @1.5 m.



> Is a by-pass and a highway (A9) not a bit over the top?


A9 is not essentially a Timisoara bypass, but a necessary motorway to connect A1 with Serbia's motorway system. It'd be a very useful and faster connection with Italy.


----------



## Le Clerk

UMB invited to open site on LOT 3 of DX12, signed recently. 








Guvernul a asigurat frontul de lucru pentru tronsonul 3 al drumului Craiova-Pitești | Newsweek Romania


Guvernul a aprobat, prin hotărâre de guvern, alocarea a aproximativ 13 milioane de lei pentru exproprierea unor imobile de pe tronsonul 3 al drumului expres Craiova-Piteşti.




newsweek.ro


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> A stupid standard: 1x1 @ 3.5 m, and hardshoulders @1.5 m.


Any plans to close the circle of the DNTC between DJ591 and DJ692?
Can it be that I read that some extension has been awarded?


----------



## Tonik1

Le Clerk said:


> The current government who prioritised investment in infrastructure vs social spending is getting a huge boost by winning the local elections yesterday. This is a confirmation that their policy of "infrastructure 0 priority" is working, and so it will probably get a bigger boost in the coming years.


Wait so the wrong guys for infrastructure won?


----------



## Le Clerk

Tonik1 said:


> Wait so the wrong guys for infrastructure won?


No, the good guys.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Tonik1 said:


> Wait so the wrong guys for infrastructure won?


The wrong guys are gone since late 2019. Priority 0 means center of attention


----------



## Adrian.02

Theijs said:


> Any plans to close the circle of the DNTC between DJ591 and DJ692?
> Can it be that I read that some extension has been awarded?


As a resident of Timisoara,I have to answer your question.
There are plans for the so-called "Western By-pass",but nothing has been done yet.The project is still on paper.
The fesability study bid has been launched but CNAIR has yet to declare a winner.
This project has many years behing it,and many more to come.


----------



## Le Clerk

Very good progress on A3 Ungheni-Tg Mures, by STRABAG. Works started this year.


----------



## Le Clerk

Completing that bridge over the Bistrita river on A7:


----------



## MichiH

Rednaxela001 said:


> Actually I hope both


Please don't go into _Le Clerk mode_...



Rednaxela001 said:


> but it isn’t possible anymore.


Exactly! The road number might change one day.... But a contract is a contract. And even if it is possible (by Romanian law as I read one or two pages before) it would take time (delay of completion time), would be more expensive (budget is limited) and would keep authority employees occupied who could not work on other projects and would delay them.


----------



## Le Clerk

_Le Clerk mode_ on

So a Romanian journal who is most profficient into infrastructure has made a statistic of contracts so far this year, something we oughta do at the end of this year. Some interesting data though.

So far, a whopping 455 km of new motorways and expressways (some DN also) awarded this year, in value of more than 2 billion euros. Most awards went to:


UMB, of course, with about 155 km of new contracts, in value of about 1 billion euros
ASTALDI, with 30 km of PiSi, in value of 300 million euros
Nurol, (on A0 and A3) with 40 km, in value of 270 million euros

















Top constructori autostrăzi după contractele câștigate în 2020: Umbrărescu, regele reîncoronat al asfaltului, cu lucrări de un miliard de euro - Economica.net


Lider în top după progresele din șantier, băcăuanul Dorinel Umbrărescu a ajuns pe primul loc și în clasamentul constructorilor după contractele câștigate în 2020. Cel mai puternic constructor român de autostrăzi a obținut prin firmele sale, Spedition UMB și SA&PE Construct, contracte de 4,75...




www.economica.net


----------



## Le Clerk

Hopefully we'll have an award on PiSi lot 4 soon, and maybe on lot 3 this year as well (even though that is a stretch). On A0 north there are some pending appeals to be sorted out as well. And that should be it this year.


----------



## Le Clerk

A3: Rasnov-Cristian


----------



## Le Clerk

A1 PiSi lot 1: super mobilisation!


----------



## Le Clerk

A modernised county road in Romania:


----------



## Le Clerk

Building of A0 south lot 2


----------



## Le Clerk

Bridge over Bistrita river on A7: concrete layer completed


----------



## ALEX001

I really think UMB will finish the A7 earlier than Pizzarotti can finish A10 lot 1.
UMB is working in such a great pace.


----------



## pasadia

you can bet that this will happen. UMB will probably finish in late spring - early summer 2021, Pizzaroti and Aktor at best in november 2021.


----------



## ALEX001

Lot 1 of the A10 is making quite good progres, Lot 2 is an other story. I think UMB can finish the A7 in December, D. Umbrarescu said that with a bit of good luck they could finish it in 2 Months.


----------



## Le Clerk

By "luck" they meant good weather for the coming 2 months, which is a bit of a stretch, these are very rainy and shitty months in Romania ussually. So far so good with the weather though.

Even though there is some work to be done, they have exceptional mobilisation and it shows they are intent on completing it by December.






BTW: they also need to finish this lot in order to move all equipment and men to DX12, where they have a front of work of about 100 km, that including lots 3 and 4 awarded to them recently.

And then come lots on A3, A0 and Galati-Braila, where they also will have to start works next year. So yeah, Bacau by-pass needs to be wrapped up soon.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Le Clerk said:


> By "luck" they meant good weather for the coming 2 months, which is a bit of a stretch, these are very rainy and shitty months in Romania ussually. So far so good with the weather though.
> 
> Even though there is some work to be done, they have exceptional mobilisation and it shows they are intent on completing it by December.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: they also need to finish this lot in order to move all equipment and men to DX12, where they have a front of work of about 100 km, that including lots 3 and 4 awarded to them recently.
> 
> And then come lots on A3, A0 and Galati-Braila, where they also will have to start works next year. So yeah, Bacau by-pass needs to be wrapped up soon.


Why is UMB taking so long with finishing Radauti ring road?


----------



## The Wild Boy

Ah the classical excuse, if the weather is bad we shall pause construction.

I've heard this many times here, all they are really trying to do is hide the corruption and the amount of money laundry that's behind these projects, hence why they're delaying them.

If someone wants to finish a project on time, they will even work during bad weather conditions, and during winter times.

The communists managed to finish a whole 720m length motorway viaduct that rises at it's highest point 60m above sea level, during harsh weather conditions (winter / rain) in Bulgaria... just letting you know 

This is a fact, that can not be denied.


----------



## sponge_bob

The Wild Boy said:


> If someone wants to finish a project on time, they will even work during bad weather conditions, and during winter times.


Wrong, prolonged sub zero weather means you cannot pour and cure concrete properly, you cannot bind asphalt properly so it does not last long, and moving frozen earth is also a problem.

Sometimes it helps if you want to pile very soft ground, for example, stops the machines sinking in it. 

You can work away through short subzero periods if temps exceed 5c in daylight.


----------



## The Wild Boy

sponge_bob said:


> Wrong, prolonged sub zero weather means you cannot pour and cure concrete properly, you cannot bind asphalt properly so it does not last long, and moving frozen earth is also a problem.
> 
> Sometimes it helps if you want to pile very soft ground, for example, stops the machines sinking in it.
> 
> You can work away through short subzero periods if temps exceed 5c in daylight.


How did the communists built Viaduct Bebresh during winter times / harsh weather conditions then???

Let's be honest here, they can build motorways during bad weather conditions too.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Wild Boy said:


> How did the communists built Viaduct Bebresh during winter times / harsh weather conditions then???


Wasn't that bridge in poor condition within 20 years of opening? I remember photos with rebar visible and concrete torn off.


----------



## MichiH

The Wild Boy said:


> all they are really trying to do is hide the corruption


 WHAT? You want us to believe that delaying a project completion is hiding corruption? Do you really believe that hiding corruption is not possible when a project is completed on schedule?


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> Wasn't that bridge in poor condition within 20 years of opening? I remember photos with rebar visible and concrete torn off.


Sounds like some dopey communist poured concrete in freezing weather.


----------



## bogdymol

The Wild Boy said:


> Let's be honest here, they can build motorways during bad weather conditions too.


There are 100 different reasons why you cannot build a motorway/bridge/do major construction works during winter time. Some of them were mentioned by Chris and sponge_bob. Of course, some jobs can be done even if the weather conditions are not the best (like drilling for the piles or doing some excavation works). But must stuff must happen when temperatures are above freezing values.

It's easy to sit behind a computer in a heated room and complain that motorways are not built during winter. But have you ever worked on a construction site during winter? I did! Have a look at the picture below that I took many years ago, with my crew on a motorway construction site:










This was in a December day. The weather the day before was fine, temperatures above 5°C, we laid asphalt. But overnight winter came and next day it looked as you can see in the picture. Would you work in this conditions? If yes, do you think you could do a quality job?

Everything remained white for about 2 months after I took this picture, thus we used this time only for doing small repairs and maintenance too the equipment we had, prepare paperwork that was behind and so on. There was no work on site for 2+ months that winter.

PS 1: what you see in the picture is the team trying to get the cylinder out of the snow (it is a cylinder with smooth steel drums: that's very good for asphalt compaction, not so good for driving on snow). It had to be pulled out with the asphalt finisher and towed to the base.

PS 2: it is possible to pour concrete at freezing temperatures. However, you need to take a lot of special measures (use heated water, use special additives, cover the concrete immediately after pouring with a thermal blanket, keep that blanket and the formwork at positive temperatures for a couple of days etc.). It is technically possible, but it's a nightmare to actually do it properly, so most companies avoid it with all means.


----------



## sponge_bob

bogdymol said:


> PS 2: it is possible to pour concrete at freezing temperatures. However, you need to take a lot of special measures (use heated water, use special additives, cover the concrete immediately after pouring with a thermal blanket, keep that blanket and the formwork at positive temperatures for a couple of days etc.). It is technically possible, but it's a nightmare to actually do it properly, so most companies avoid it with all means.


True, but only worth doing on a very important structure like a large slipform because you need 24 hour staff ensuring temperatures. I remember a contractor in Ireland looking for lots of straw at short notice once when a sudden cold snap was forecast. 

Romania is lucky in that winters are not _that_ long, Poland would lose another month and Russia would lose another 3 months to weather every year. Worse in the high Carpathians of course. 

But once winter comes you can do very little so the target for that A7 project (apart from line painting and signs) is probably the first week in November if you want to open it in 2020.


----------



## Le Clerk

Romania has lately warm falls, with full summer into September, and extending into October (like now), while December is ussually a mild month, with temperatures well above 0, and no snow.

Winter in Romania sets in during January (with snow, and temperatures going all the way to -20' during periods), and can be so on and off through February and way into March, with periods of biting frost and quite a lot of snow alternating with above 0 temperatures.

That being said, we have a prognosis for a mild October, while November is way too far to look at, but usually it is very rainy, damp and overall shitty. Same for December.

BTW: @bogdymol, do I remember well that there were some motorway sites in Romania (on A1 and A2) where the builder organised some kind of tents to allow works during freezing temperatures, eg concrete laying?


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> BTW: @bogdymol, do I remember well that there were some motorway sites in Romania (on A1 and A2) where the builder organised some kind of tents to allow works during freezing temperatures, eg concrete laying?


I remember they have prepared tents for welding steel beams for bridges during cold months. Don't remember that they done it for concrete pouring, but might be possible. However, those were isolated cases, and not the norm.


----------



## Le Clerk

I can t find images now but I am sure there were such sites, quite spectacular actually.
But they were an exception indeed.

BTW: on A7 Bacay by-pass there is little concrete structures left to be built, and they will be completed in the coming weeks of October, so really only asphalt laying remains to be done in the coming 2 months.


----------



## MichiH

History tells us that even when the constructor has completed his works, authorities still have to accept the work so that the road can be opened. If they don't agree, there could be another delay. I hope this won't happen again....


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> History tells us that even when the constructor has completed his works, authorities still have to accept the work so that the road can be opened. If they don't agree, there could be another delay. I hope this won't happen again....



This Government is VERY interested in opening this motorway, so it will do anything to clear the procedures for that.

Actually, that is the difference between this government and the previous ones. As I said, this Government has placed infrastructure investments at the highest level of priority, while the previous were constantly degrading and deprioritising infrastructure investments. Not accidently, this year has been the best in many for the cement producers in Romania.


----------



## MichiH

But the road authority and the government are still two different independent things, aren't they?


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR is subordinated to the Government . So different entites but not quite.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Speaking of this, a new drone footage of the Braila bridge is out. At this rate, the structure of the bridge can be ready by end of next year, with the whole bridge completed in 2022. In the meanwhile, works on the connecting expressways or hopefully motorways should begin. The DX between Braila and Galati will be for sure U/C, UMB being designated builder.



Fast, faster. Well done Astaldi!





























from @ PUM forum


----------



## Le Clerk

PiSi lot 1 at 25% completion with works started in April this year. At this rate, the project could be completed 1 year in advance, in first half of 2022.


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

Will there be a connection to DN1? If so, how will it look like? Maybe like A11 near Arad?


----------



## sponge_bob

OSM shows there will be, try following schemes under construction on OSM as they are well marked in Romania and a dashed line means construction.

Here >OpenStreetMap
Here > Boita | OpenStreetMap


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

I saw those. But I´m thinking there has to be a connection to DN1


----------



## sponge_bob

pascalwithvespa95 said:


> I saw those. But I´m thinking there has to be a connection to DN1


Nope....or not yet,...except via those 2 junctions


----------



## bogdymol

There will be at some moment in the future A13 Sibiu - Brasov, which will be connected to A1 somewhere near Talmaciu.


----------



## Le Clerk

*First challenge to the PiSi lot 3 (Cornetu-Tigveni 37 km) eur 1.2 billion open tender*.

*ASTALDI disputes the length of the warranty period (5-10 years) and the level of delay penalties (which is very high in their opinion).*

This will obviously delay the award process.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Fast, faster. Well done Astaldi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from @ PUM forum



Pillars are rising fast, at 2 m / day. Should be completed by early next year.



















































Meanwhile metallic slabs are produced at the nearby shipyard in Braila, to be mounted once the pillars are completed.


----------



## ALEX001

They are working at a good pace, I hope it will be beautiful.


----------



## Le Clerk

Rednaxela001 said:


> They are working at a good pace, I hope it will be beautiful.


It'll be Europe's Golden Gate, clearly awesome. The good news is it will be ready in time, by 2023.


----------



## Le Clerk

UMB wins lot 2 (19 km) of A0 north, the last lot of A0 to be awarded. Thus all lots of A0 north are awarded, and all lots of A0 south are contracted.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> all lots of A0 south are contracted.


My trusty satellite tells me that less than 2km out of 50km is UNDER CONSTRUCTION!!!


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> My trusty satellite tells me that less than 2km out of 50km is UNDER CONSTRUCTION!!!


Yes, about 2 km of A0 south lot 2 are U/C. All lots of A0 south are contracted as I said.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> Thus all lots of A0 north are awarded, and all lots of A0 south are contracted.


What is the difference between a contracted lot and awarded lot? In my mind that's the same thing. They award a contract to construct something.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the difference between a contracted lot and awarded lot? In my mind that's the same thing. They award a contract to construct something.


There is a 11-day appeal period against the award. If there is an appeal in this period, then the contract cannot be signed. If there is no appeal during the 11 days after award, then contract can be signed.

If the appeal is confirmed, then the whole procedure is resumed.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the difference between a contracted lot and awarded lot? In my mind that's the same thing. They award a contract to construct something.


Contracted means it's signed.
Awarded means the company came out first in the tender and awaits for any appeals before signing.


----------



## Le Clerk

US ambassador in Romania: *"we will build a railway and a motorway to connect Constanta and Gdansk"*










Ambasadorul SUA: Vom începe construirea unei autostrăzi și căi ferate, care să lege Constanța, de Gdansk







m.hotnews.ro






As I said previosly here, I believe this is former Corridor IX connecting Bucharest and Constanta to Iasi and with one branch to Chisinau , and Odesa, and and another to Lvov and further to Warszaw. This is also shortest between Constanta and Gdansk. The bridge U/C at Braila unveils its true weight with this project, which has been discussed here previously. A7 in Romania is in planning and will be built in the coming decade, while the US should take care of the Ukraine section to be built.


----------



## MichiH

310 hours  I think that it will take 310 months (26 years) till the motorway / expressway will be completed...


----------



## Kamov

It was already discussed on Romanian topics. The route will be thru Slovakia and Hungary NOT Ukraine.
The highway project is called Via Carpathia and the railway Rail 2 Sea.

Source in romanian Ministrul Transporturilor Lucian Bode: Rail-2-Sea ÅŸi Via Carpatia vor primi un sprijin important


----------



## Le Clerk

Kamov said:


> It was already discussed on Romanian topics. The route will be thru Slovakia and Hungary NOT Ukraine.
> The highway project is called Via Carpathia and the railway Rail 2 Sea.
> 
> Source in romanian Ministrul Transporturilor Lucian Bode: Rail-2-Sea ÅŸi Via Carpatia vor primi un sprijin important


I didn't see that. Thanks.

LE: the link above on the transport minister is not on the Ro section.

So it is Via Carpatia in the end, which is in planning in Romania between Oradea and Arad.


----------



## MichiH

Kamov said:


> The highway project is called Via Carpathia and the railway Rail 2 Sea.


I don't think so. Le Clerk reported about a road (highway / motorway / expressway / whatever road standard) from Gdansk to Constanta. He didn't mention "Via Carpathia" project title. The latter is not through eastern Romania but western Romania.


----------



## Kamov

I gave you the source with a declaration from the minister of transport and you are telling me that LeClerks' opinion is more relevant. OK


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> I didn't see that. Thanks.
> 
> LE: the link above on the transport minister is not on the Ro section.
> 
> So it is Via Carpatia in the end, which is in planning in Romania between Oradea and Arad.





MichiH said:


> I don't think so. Le Clerk reported about a road (highway / motorway / expressway / whatever road standard) from Gdansk to Constanta. He didn't mention "Via Carpathia" project title. The latter is not through eastern Romania but western Romania.


The Americam ambassador didn't mention the route of the project indeed, so it was left out for speculation. 

Then the Romanian transport minister came with a statement on the route being Via Carpatia.


----------



## Le Clerk

Kamov said:


> I gave you the source with a declaration from the minister of transport and you are telling me that LeClerks' opinion is more relevant. OK


I still think A7 will be ready before the mountain section of A1, and that moutain section of Via Carpatia through Slovakia. And then the whole routing of Gdansk-Constanta through Ukraine and A7 still makes sense, even simply because it is the most dirrect and easiest and cheaper to build, being all or mostly flat.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> The whole routing of Gdansk-Constanta through Ukraine and A7 still makes sense, even simply because it is the most dirrect and easiest and cheaper to build, being all or mostly flat.


You forget to take the geopolitical dimension in your way of thinking: the whole idea behind ViaCarpatica is to create a direct route within the European Union. So no waste of waiting time at Non-EU borders with all external paperwork.


----------



## MichiH

Kamov said:


> I gave you the source with a declaration from the minister of transport and you are telling me that LeClerks' opinion is more relevant. OK


No. It's not about you and Le Clerk but it is about the projects. I understood that we talk about TWO DIFFERENT PROJECTS.

I didn't check the source but I did now:









Ministrul Transporturilor Lucian Bode: Rail-2-Sea şi Via Carpatia vor primi un sprijin important







www.zf.ro





Reports about two projects:

Rail-2-Sea project connecting the Port of Gdansk and the Port of Constanta via Poland, Slovakia Hungary and Romania
Via Carpatia through Lithuania, Poland, Slovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria and Greece
US ambassador in Romania announced that USA wants to support Romania with the implementation of these projects.









Ambasadorul SUA: Vom începe construirea unei autostrăzi și căi ferate, care să lege Constanța, de Gdansk







m.hotnews.ro





is a much shorter report about the same event and quotes the US ambassador:

"We will start a new project for Romania, together with Poland, for the construction of a highway and railway, connecting Constanța, from the Black Sea, with Gdansk, from the Baltic Sea."


Either the US ambassador is not familar with what he is talking about - he is messing up both projects - which is very likely or media is messing up things - which is also very likely according to my experience with media.

Summary: There are two sources reporting about the same. I prefer the more detailed report (here, zf.ro) over the short report (here, hotnews.ro). I general, I appreciate when we provide news based on reliable sources. Search for more than one source when the info is not clear. Or indicate when the news is disputable.


----------



## MichiH

Theijs said:


> You forget to take the geopolitical dimension in your way of thinking: the whole idea behind ViaCarpatica is to create a direct route within the European Union. So no waste of waiting time at Non-EU borders with all external paperwork.


Of course! The source is not indicating Ukraine at all! I think - my personal interpretation of both sources - that the US ambassador is talking shit and that there is NO COMBINATION TO A7 (as Le Clerk provided) or any motorway/expressway in the east of Romania from "THIS NEWS" (of course, Romania is planning roads there but there is no combination to yesterday's reports).


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> You forget to take the geopolitical dimension in your way of thinking: the whole idea behind ViaCarpatica is to create a direct route within the European Union. So no waste of waiting time at Non-EU borders with all external paperwork.


The military or strategic dimension of the Gdansk-Constanta corridor, which the US ambassador talked about, makes a lot of sense if it is shortest and caters to the security and welfare of Ukraine as well, which is very important for US strategic plans in the region, and key to the security of Eastern Europe.


----------



## Kamov

MichiH said:


> Of course! The source is not indicating Ukraine at all! I think - my personal interpretation of both sources - that the US ambassador is talking shit and that there is NO COMBINATION TO A7 (as Le Clerk provided) or any motorway/expressway in the east of Romania from "THIS NEWS" (of course, Romania is planning roads there but there is no combination to yesterday's reports).


You are so funny guys.

the ambassador says that the US will support a link between Constanta and Gdansk
LeClerk quickly comes with a map made by himself with a route thru Ukraine which is just pure fantasy
the minister of transport says the link supported by the US is the Via Carpathia and Rail-2-Sea
And now you are telling me that the ambassador is talking shit? The problem is that you fail to distinguish between actual facts and some users opinion.


----------



## Le Clerk

And then I do not understand the contribution of the US to via Carpatia which is a project funded by the EU and already in implementation, it is not out of the blue.


----------



## Kamov

I don't think A11 Oradea - Arad has EU funding and implementation


----------



## Le Clerk

Kamov said:


> I don't think A11 Oradea - Arad has EU funding and implementation


The existing bit of A11 which is Oradea by-pass was built with EU funds as well (cofinancing with governmental funds)

Same for the 19 km section of A11 won by Strabag earlier in August.


And Bolojan clearly spoke of EU funds for the rest of A11.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> The existing bit of A11 which is Oradea by-pass was built with EU funds as well (cofinancing with governmental funds)


Which "existing bit of A11 which is Oradea bypass" that was already built do you mean? I might have missed something, as the only "existing bit of A11" that I know of is this 2 km long stretch connection A1 to DN7 just west of Arad.


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, that bit, I messed up Oradea and Arad, while writing. Wasn t that built with EU funds as well?


----------



## Le Clerk

Here, the 19 km of A11 signed with Strabag has EU funding.









Bolojan: Firma Strabag va construi şoseaua dintre Oradea şi Autostrada Transilvania, o investiţie de 134 milioane euro


Compania Naţională de Administrare a Infrastructurii Rutiere a finalizat licitaţia pentru selectarea constructorului şoselei care va lega Oradea de Autostrada Transilvania, fiind vorba despre Strabag, o companie austriacă activă pe piaţa din România din 1991. Anunţul a fost făcut, marţi seara...




m.ebihoreanul.ro


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> Works on express connection between Giurgiu-Ruse bridge and DN5 road (yeah, it's an expressway with 2 roundabout intersections


No, it isn't an expressway. It is a 4 lane road with central barrier. Just like Brasov bypass for example.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> No, it isn't an expressway. It is a 4 lane road with central barrier. Just like Brasov bypass for example.


It is a 22 m platform, standard for expressway.

BTW: Brasov bypass has a 22 m platform?


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> It is a 22 m platform, standard for expressway.


You know that not only the platform is important. There are also other characteristics to be considered before a road can be considered an "expressway" or a "motorway". You know these thing very well, but you like to be over-optimistic with everything.

We had a prime minister that liked to call DNCB (existing Bucharest bypass) an expressway (with at-grade intersections and pedestrian crossings). Don't be like him.

Until there is an official statement that a respective road is an expressway or motorway, and until we see that the design characteristics match such a road type, we shall not call it for what it isn't.



Le Clerk said:


> BTW: Brasov bypass has a 22 m platform?


No idea. But I wouldn't be surprised if one day you would call that an expressway. You call every new 4-lane road an expressway or "expressway standard".


Both me and other forumers gave you enough warnings for spreading misinformation. I am not going to do that anymore. Your posts will be either deleted or edited to match the reality.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> You know that not only the platform is important. There are also other characteristics to be considered before a road can be considered an "expressway" or a "motorway". You know these thing very well, but you like to be over-optimistic with everything.
> 
> We had a prime minister that liked to call DNCB (existing Bucharest bypass) an expressway (with at-grade intersections and pedestrian crossings). Don't be like him.
> 
> Until there is an official statement that a respective road is an expressway or motorway, and until we see that the design characteristics match such a road type, we shall not call it for what it isn't.


The platform is clearly at 22 m, indeed an expressway platform, minus the roundabouts. I did mention the fact that roundabouts are at grade level, makes it less than an expressway before.

BTW: I am pretty much sure that Brasov bypass does not have a 22 m platform, so any parallel is inaccurate and misinformed.



> No idea. But I wouldn't be surprised if one day you would call that an expressway. You call every new 4-lane road an expressway or "expressway standard".
> 
> 
> Both me and other forumers gave you enough warnings for spreading misinformation. I am not going to do that anymore. Your posts will be either deleted or edited to match the reality.


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

Hey, I have a question.
What´s the difference between a DX and Brasov/ Ploiesti bypass? The roundabouts, sure, but except that?


----------



## bogdymol

platform details, like number of lanes, width of each lane, central area details (width, type of central crash barrier), hard/soft/no shoulder etc.
design speed (curve radius, slopes)
design traffic
road foundation characteristics (higher road class -> more stringent conditions on its foundation)
connections to other roads (at grade/elevated, type of junctions, number of junctions on a certain distance, existance of acceleration/deceleration lanes with their individual characteristics)
restricting the road to certain road users (ex. no bicycles, no tractors etc.)
protection fences all around
and so on

All these characteristics together make a road fit into one category or the other. It is not enough for a road to have a 22 m platform to be an expressway. It also needs to have suitable design speed, suitable connections to other roads and so on. If it fails some of the other characteristics, unfortunately it will need to be categorized in a lower class.

But that is not a bad thing! Not every road needs to be a motorway. Even normal roads (like DN in Romania) can have certain higher characteristics on some sections where they are required (for example 4 lanes and some non-grade intersections like Brasov bypass has).

Important is to have a road suitable for the amount of traffic, speed and safety of the vehicles that will pass on it. In some places a motorway is highly needed. In other places, like Giurgiu bypass, a 4 lane DN road is enough.


----------



## ALEX001

The A0 will have 3 lanes each direction. Atleast that is what I read.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Rednaxela001 said:


> The A0 will have 3 lanes each direction. Atleast that is what I read.


The third one is for emergencies and is not usually counted. A0 will be upgradable with a third usable lane, the intercharges are already designed to allow it.


----------



## Luki_SL

Will there a "long" connection on A1/A10 intersection? A10 is next to A1 for about 1 km, it looks quite strange 

















Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.pl


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Luki_SL said:


> Will there a "long" connection on A1/A10 intersection? A10 is next to A1 for about 1 km, it looks quite strange
> 
> View attachment 677638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.pl


It's a high speed intercharge and it's almost done.


----------



## MichiH

Rednaxela001 said:


> The A0 will have 3 lanes each direction. Atleast that is what I read.


Balkan media often counts emergency lane as lanes while authorities and _rest of the world_ usually count continuous driving lanes only.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> platform details, like number of lanes, width of each lane, central area details (width, type of central crash barrier), hard/soft/no shoulder etc.
> design speed (curve radius, slopes)
> design traffic
> road foundation characteristics (higher road class -> more stringent conditions on its foundation)
> connections to other roads (at grade/elevated, type of junctions, number of junctions on a certain distance, existance of acceleration/deceleration lanes with their individual characteristics)
> restricting the road to certain road users (ex. no bicycles, no tractors etc.)
> protection fences all around
> and so on
> 
> All these characteristics together make a road fit into one category or the other. It is not enough for a road to have a 22 m platform to be an expressway. It also needs to have suitable design speed, suitable connections to other roads and so on. If it fails some of the other characteristics, unfortunately it will need to be categorized in a lower class.
> 
> But that is not a bad thing! Not every road needs to be a motorway. Even normal roads (like DN in Romania) can have certain higher characteristics on some sections where they are required (for example 4 lanes and some non-grade intersections like Brasov bypass has).
> 
> Important is to have a road suitable for the amount of traffic, speed and safety of the vehicles that will pass on it. In some places a motorway is highly needed. In other places, like Giurgiu bypass, a 4 lane DN road is enough.


I think the Giugiu by-pass checks all the above requirement for an expressway, minus the non-grade junctions, which is why some of us suspect these 2 roundabouts are intended to be removed rather easily at some point in time. After all, why do an expensive wide platform dedicated for expressway , on a completely new alignment, straight almost, and then call it a national road ?!

Look here how wide it is


----------



## Le Clerk

*Romanian led-tie up wins 120.5 mln euro road works contract*













> BUCHAREST (Romania), October 30 (SeeNews) - Romania's road infrastructure company CNAIR said on Friday that a consortium led by local construction company Aqua Parc has won a 587.6 million lei ($140.6 million/120.5 million euro) contract for the rehabilitation of a national road.
> 
> The works should be completed in 36 months, with a seven and a half years warranty period, CNAIR said in a press release.
> 
> The contract envisages the rehabilitation and extension of four lanes of the 45 km national road between Baldana and Targoviste, located in the southern part of the country.











Romanian led-tie up wins 120.5 mln euro road works contract


Romania's road infrastructure company CNAIR said on Friday that a consortium led by local construction company Aqua Parc has won a 587.6 million lei ($140.6 million/120.5 million euro) contract f



seenews.com


----------



## The Wild Boy

140m Euros for rehabilitation of a road...

The heck?


I hope that includes widening of the lanes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, that's what it says: _The contract envisages the rehabilitation and extension of four lanes of the 45 km national road between Baldana and Targoviste _


----------



## The Wild Boy

ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, that's what it says: _The contract envisages the rehabilitation and extension of four lanes of the 45 km national road between Baldana and Targoviste _


Well then, i assume 140m Euros is a reasonable price, probably if the road goes through a mountainous terrain.


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

The Wild Boy said:


> Well then, i assume 140m Euros is a reasonable price, probably if the road goes through a mountainous terrain.


The terrain is flat. They are probably upgrading it to four lanes


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Well then, i assume 140m Euros is a reasonable price, probably if the road goes through a mountainous terrain.


It is not mountainous but it is not completely a flat area either. It is rather hilly in part and the 3 mil euro / km is not that much for an extension to 2x2.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, that's what it says: _The contract envisages the rehabilitation and extension of four lanes of the 45 km national road between Baldana and Targoviste _


Exactly! This is an important alternative road to DN1 across the Carpathians to Brasov area. I hope they gather the nerve to continue the 2x2 extension all the way to Rucar alpine pass and over to Bran area near Brasov. Otherwise I fail to see the reason for this large investment.


----------



## Le Clerk

DX12 lot 2 , bridge over Olt, by UMB






@ChrisZwolle you can see from min 7 how they cut through that high ground


----------



## Le Clerk

And this is DX 12 lot 1, also by UMB, with focus on so-called "beam factory" (that could be seen earlier this year on A7 Bacau by-pass, now with bridges there completed very fast thanks to this beam factory)


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Balkan media often counts emergency lane as lanes while authorities and _rest of the world_ usually count continuous driving lanes only.


It is now "Balkan media" reporting on this, actually all media here have been consistently reporting on A0 as simply a 2x2 motorway. Instead, internal reporting on the Romanian section of SSC have led to this conclusion - but the actual design information has not been clarified.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> but the actual design information has not been clarified.


Uhm, how do you get environmental approval and public input for a road project? Doesn't that exist in Romania? In most democratic countries the government will publish plans and design schematics, clearly showing the number of lanes and exact configuration of a road project.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Uhm, how do you get environmental approval and public input for a road project? Doesn't that exist in Romania? In most democratic countries the government will publish plans and design schematics, clearly showing the number of lanes and exact configuration of a road project.



They are public but are very massive and technical. *Here's technical info for lot 1 of A0 south* (over 200 pages).


LE: here's a screenshot (p 86) of gauges on bridges on A0 south lot 1:












*Standard width of 2x2 motorway is 26 m, and 33 m is standard for 2x3 motorway, so here's the conclusion already - these are requirements from CNAIR. 

Otherwise said, the width of this motorway bridges is planned for 2x3 platform. 

But I may be wrong, as I am not a road engineer. @bogdymol may help. *


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Instead, internal reporting on the Romanian section of SSC have led to this conclusion


yep. we are used to forumers who repeat media/politician shit without validation or declare their wishes as facts. Especially on the international Romanian section of SSC.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> yep. we are used to forumers who repeat media/politician shit without validation or declare their wishes as facts. Especially on the international Romanian section of SSC.


I already explained to you how we reached this conclusion, and *has nothing to do with local media or political statements. *I hope this is enough to clear this.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> They are public but are very massive and technical. *Here's technical info for lot 1 of A0 south* (over 200 pages).
> 
> 
> LE: here's a screenshot (p 86) of gauges on bridges on A0 south lot 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Standard width of 2x2 motorway is 26 m, and 33 m is standard for 2x3 motorway, so here's the conclusion already - these are requirements from CNAIR.
> 
> Otherwise said, the width of this motorway bridges is planned for 2x3 platform.
> 
> But I may be wrong, as I am not a road engineer. @bogdymol may help. *


Noone can explain those specifications here? 

BTW: an interesting read is the specs on A0 bridge over A2. I see there spans of over 40 m wide (on lenght of over 700 m), which is equivalent to a 4x2 motorway standard. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## bogdymol

As I explained you also on the romanian forum, those are the bridge spans (bridge lengths). No dimension from that table refers to the bridge width. All are lengths.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> As I explained you also on the romanian forum, those are the bridge spans (bridge lengths). No dimension from that table refers to the bridge width. All are lengths.


I didn't follow the Ro forum, but there is already a column for lenght (_*lungime*_) of bridges and the following is span (*deschideri*) . I do not understand how can possibly both columns designate length.

But anyway, I thought I read first in your posts that A0 is 2x3 prepared.


----------



## Le Clerk

Lot 2 of PiSi in preparation for open tender. It is a 33 km mountain lot, of which 16 km of tunnels and viaducts, estimated at 1 billion Euros. This is the last lot of so-called PiSi (the mountain section of A1) left to be tendered.


















Autostrada Sibiu - Pitești: Primul pas pentru ultimul tronson rămas de licitat. Documentația pentru secțiunea 2, trimisă luni la ANAP - Economica.net


Documentația pentru lotul 2 al Autostrăzii A1 Sibiu -Pitești pleacă astăzi la Agenția Națională pentru Achiziții Publice (ANAP), anunță Radio România Actualități (RRA). Din cei 33 de kilometri, 16 kilometri sunt cu lucrări de artă: tuneluri, pasaje și viaducte.




www.economica.net


----------



## Le Clerk

DX12, section 2, lot 2, UMB


----------



## Le Clerk

Braila bridge looking hot above the fall reddish forests along the Danube. Bonus night time views. A spectacular artwork already.


----------



## Le Clerk

Night time asphalt laying on the 1 km long bridge over Bistrita river on A7. Super UMB on the job.


----------



## Le Clerk

Mogosoaia overpass on DNCB north Bucharest, by Strabag






Berceni overpass on DNCB south


----------



## Le Clerk

Construction of cable stayed bridge on Galati by-pass 2x2 road, by Aqua Parc S.R.L, a Romanian building company


----------



## Le Clerk

A0 south lot 2 U/C on whole lenght, by Alsim Alarko


----------



## pasadia

Le Clerk said:


> I didn't follow the Ro forum, but there is already a column for lenght (_*lungime*_) of bridges and the following is span (*deschideri*) . I do not understand how can possibly both columns designate length.



Lenght is total lenght of the bridge. Which is equal with the added value of every span. In romanian: Lungimea totala a podului e data de suma deschiderilor (aproximativ plus/minus 2% diferenta fiind din latimea pilelor).
What you suppose, that the span is reffering to the width of the bridge, would be totally wrong. How can you imagine that a bridge could have a sector with 43 meters in width and other sector with 30 meters in width?


----------



## Le Clerk

pasadia said:


> Lenght is total lenght of the bridge. Which is equal with the added value of every span. In romanian: Lungimea totala a podului e data de suma deschiderilor (aproximativ plus/minus 2% diferenta fiind din latimea pilelor).
> What you suppose, that the span is reffering to the width of the bridge, would be totally wrong. How can you imagine that a bridge could have a sector with 43 meters in width and other sector with 30 meters in width?


I was thinking at access ramps plus main platform?!

But I get what you say. I am waiting for some renders of the A2/A0 junction for ex, once they are available.


----------



## Le Clerk

A7 drive


----------



## ALEX001

I see that the KM signs next to the motorway are only from 1 to 18, will this be fixed when the whole A7 is done?


----------



## Le Clerk

Probably will be renumbered once other sections of A7 come on-line.


----------



## Le Clerk

roaddor said:


> Moreover, several years ago there was a feasibility study about the potential bridges over the river, even a Romanian one, which pointed out for Ruse/Giurgiu a preferred location east of the nowaday's bridge where the terrain is easier from the Bulgarian bank.


Can you point the link to the study? Thanks.


----------



## Le Clerk

*CNAIR is reading the tender for the Tisa bridge near Teplita, at the border with Ukraine, after the FS was completed. It is going to be a 2x2 bridge. The financing request was submitted by CNAIR, and the estimated cost is about 30 million euros, of which EU financing is 85%. *


----------



## sponge_bob

roaddor said:


> Bulgaria won't build the motorway towards Ruse because of the bridge itself (the new one) there, but because Ruse is the 5th largest city in the country. All traffic is passing now through the city and it also needs a proper bypass.


Just because Bulgaria is likely to build a motorway to Ruse (from Sofia) and reach within around 100km of Bucharest in doing do is no indication that Bulgaria and Romania will come to _any_ agreement on a new crossing...or even where to put that new crossing. Romania may decide it wants a bridge in Zimnicea instead, for example and not budge from that.

The old bridge in Ruse may even fall down and still there is no agreement. Who knows???? Bulgaria should do its own thing and wait for something sensible to show up.


----------



## marty11

*(Romanian) EXCLUSIVE List of highways and major infrastructure projects of 30 billion euros that Romania wants to finance through the unprecedented program NextGenerationEU - Draft*

Road:


416.18 km of highways and express roads with an estimated budget of 3.54 billion Euros;
546.45 km of Bypasses and connecting roads to the primary network with an estimated budget of 760 million Euros;

_Major objectives:

*Lugoj-Deva Motorway* (Sector E + rest sector D): 330 million euros, 13.5 km
*North Bucharest Ring Motorway* : 960 million euros, 49.6 km
*Ploiești - Buzau Motorway* : 380 million euros, 65 km
*Buzau - Focșani Motorway* : 420 million euros, 72 km
*Focșani - Bacău Motorway* : 640 million euros, 109.3 km
*Bacău - Pașcani Motorway* + Connection to Piatra Neamț: 865 million euros, 81.2 km
*Pașcani - Suceava - Siret Motorway* : 638 million euros, 101 , 5 km
*Transylvania Motorway* (with Meseș P. Sălaj.-Nușfalău) + Cluj connectivity package (Gilău - Apahida): 2.17 billion euros, 170.72 km

There are other smaller road objectives, including:

A1 - Timișoara - Traian Vuia Airport / DNCT
Târgoviște - Bucharest - A0 / DNCB
DN1 - Henri Coandă Airport - A3 / A0
A8 - Lețcani Vest - Iași Beltway - Iași Dacia
Apahida - Jucu
A1 - Pitești - Mioveni
East Craiova Beltway - DX Pitești - Craiova
alternative Techirghiol (Coastal Express)
Bistrita - Dej
Hunedoara - Sântuhalm
Botosani - Suceava - DX5
Slobozia - Drajna Noua - A2
Jucu - Dej
Miercurea Ciuc - St. George - A13
Vaslui - Bacau - DX5 / A13
Resita - Caransebes - DX2
Calarasi - Drajna Nouă - A2
Sfântu Gheorghe (Chilieni) - Chichiș - A13
A10 - Teiuș - Blaj
Connection A3 - Mărtinești - Vâlcele
Baia Mare -Jibou
Express Road Baia Mare - Satu Mare
Tișița - Soveja_


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

marty11 said:


> _Resita - Caransebes - DX2_


Do you have a source? First time I´m hearing that. Resita is also lacking a bypass.


----------



## Le Clerk

marty11 said:


> *(Romanian) EXCLUSIVE List of highways and major infrastructure projects of 30 billion euros that Romania wants to finance through the unprecedented program NextGenerationEU - Draft*
> 
> Road:
> 
> 
> 416.18 km of highways and express roads with an estimated budget of 3.54 billion Euros;
> 546.45 km of Bypasses and connecting roads to the primary network with an estimated budget of 760 million Euros;
> 
> _Major objectives:
> 
> *Lugoj-Deva Highway* (Sector E + rest sector D): 330 million euros, 13.5 km
> *North Bucharest ring highway* : 960 million euros, 49.6 km
> *Ploiești - Buzau Highway* : 380 million euros, 65 km
> *Buzau - Focșani Highway* : 420 million euros, 72 km
> *Focșani - Bacău Highway* : 640 million euros, 109.3 km
> *Bacău - Pașcani Highway* + Connection to Piatra Neamț: 865 million euros, 81.2 km
> *Pașcani - Suceava - Siret Highway* : 638 million euros, 101 , 5 km
> *Transylvania Highway* (with Meseș P. Sălaj.-Nușfalău) + Cluj connectivity package (Gilău - Apahida): 2.17 billion euros, 170.72 km
> 
> There are other smaller road objectives, including:
> 
> A1 - Timișoara - Traian Vuia Airport / DNCT
> Târgoviște - Bucharest - A0 / DNCB
> DN1 - Henri Coandă Airport - A3 / A0
> A8 - Lețcani Vest - Iași Beltway - Iași Dacia
> Apahida - Jucu
> A1 - Pitești - Mioveni
> East Craiova Beltway - DX Pitești - Craiova
> alternative Techirghiol (Coastal Express)
> Bistrita - Dej
> Hunedoara - Sântuhalm
> Botosani - Suceava - DX5
> Slobozia - Drajna Noua - A2
> Jucu - Dej
> Miercurea Ciuc - St. George - A13
> Vaslui - Bacau - DX5 / A13
> Resita - Caransebes - DX2
> Calarasi - Drajna Nouă - A2
> Sfântu Gheorghe (Chilieni) - Chichiș - A13
> A10 - Teiuș - Blaj
> Connection A3 - Mărtinești - Vâlcele
> Baia Mare -Jibou
> Express Road Baia Mare - Satu Mare
> Tișița - Soveja_



The 30 billion COVID recovery fund need to be spent by 2024 !! Very short time. We need to have projects readied for that. A lot of projects above, I do not whether they are all prepared. A0 and A7 will be for sure ready for implementation, at least in part. I see part of A8 there. Don't think it'll be ready by 2024.


----------



## Adrian.02

I see no mention of the new highway exit in Western Timisoara!


----------



## Le Clerk

Adrian.02 said:


> I see no mention of the new highway exit in Western Timisoara!


Many other projects left out, probably fall under the standard EU funding budgets. This is only for COVID relief fund.


----------



## Le Clerk

So most road funds from COVID relief will go into A0 - 1 billion euros, A3 Transilvania Motorway (incl Meses tunnel) - 2 billion euros, and A7 - 3 billion euros.

LE: a lot of funds go into metro network: 3 billion euros in Bucharest and 1 billion euros for M1 in Cluj Napoca.


----------



## MichiH

marty11 said:


> *(Romanian) EXCLUSIVE List of highways and major infrastructure projects of 30 billion euros that Romania wants to finance through the unprecedented program NextGenerationEU - Draft*
> 
> Road:
> 
> 
> 416.18 km of highways and express roads with an estimated budget of 3.54 billion Euros;
> 546.45 km of Bypasses and connecting roads to the primary network with an estimated budget of 760 million Euros;


Does highway mean motorway? 2x2 with grade-separation? When I look on the projects I think it is.
And you write "highways and express roads" but since express roads are also highways, I really think it should be "motorways and express roads".

Just in case.... highway is any kind of "important road", e.g. a simple 2-laned road or a 2x4 motoway.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Does highway mean motorway? 2x2 with grade-separation? When I look on the projects I think it is.
> And you write "highways and express roads" but since express roads are also highways, I really think it should be "motorways and express roads".
> 
> Just in case.... highway is any kind of "important road", e.g. a simple 2-laned road or a 2x4 motoway.


Highway in Romanian media en parlance means motorway only. It is only A0, A3, and A7 there, and a bit of A1 (bear tunnel section) under the title of "highway"


----------



## marty11

MichiH said:


> Does highway mean motorway? 2x2 with grade-separation?


It's just the Google translation. It says autostrada=motorway. Expressways are listed in the other category (_East Craiova Beltway - DX Pitești - Craiova, _for instance).


----------



## MichiH

marty11 said:


> It's just the Google translation. It says autostrada=motorway. Expressways are listed in the other category (_East Craiova Beltway - DX Pitești - Craiova, _for instance).


Thanks. It would be great if you would edit your post and replace highway.


----------



## roaddor

Le Clerk said:


> Can you point the link to the study? Thanks.


I searched for the study but I couldn't find it. The thorough analysis was published in 2014 and it included 4 locations: Bechet, T.Magurele, Giurgiu and Calarasi. "Transproject 2001" was the consultant company from the Romanian side. Below is a picture of the proposals for the new bridge at Giurgiu. Variant #1 crosses the river right beside the old bridge. Again up to three variants were considered for the other locations.










@sponge_bob, there will be definitely a new bridge at Ruse/Giurgiu when the motorway is built. Regardless of any other location.


----------



## cymru1

I think the most realistic scenario to have a new Danube bridge at all is like Bulgaria to ocuppy some 100 ha land on the Nord Danube bank. 😂


----------



## Le Clerk

cymru1 said:


> I think the most realistic scenario to have a new Danube bridge at all is like Bulgaria to ocuppy some 100 ha land on the Nord Danube bank. 😂


Hahaha. Still, Romania has 3 bridges over the Danube on less than 100 km span, and even Europe wide spectacular. 😀

That is pretty good. Can definitely build good.


----------



## roaddor

Here it is, I finally found the file on my older PC. The bridges at Bechet and T.Magurele can be substituted by a single rail-road bridge at Corabia. The new bridge at Giurgiu is better to be built from the west, preferably with a railway line too. As well as the most eastern bridge at Silistra/Calarasi. Two more bridges can be added at a later stage - one at Zimnicea and another one at Kozloduy. While the ferries at Bechet and TM can be kept for local use.


----------



## Le Clerk

roaddor said:


> Here it is, I finally found the file on my older PC. The bridges at Bechet and T.Magurele can be substituted by a single rail-road bridge at Corabia. The new bridge at Giurgiu is better to be built from the west, preferably with a railway line too. As well as the most eastern bridge at Silistra/Calarasi. Two more bridges can be added at a later stage - one at Zimnicea and another one at Kozloduy. While the ferries at Bechet and TM can be kept for local use.


Thanks. I will take a look, but my gut says that next should be at Giurgiu-Ruse, and should be also rail. Just because there is going to be infrastructure ready there in the coming 3-4 years.
And equally or more important, it is high population density and big cities nearby.


----------



## Le Clerk

Double post


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

Le Clerk said:


> LE: a lot of funds go into metro network: 3 billion euros in Bucharest and 1 billion euros for M1 in Cluj Napoca.


sorry for a bit offtop, but what do you mean by metro in Cluj? is there a thread on this at SSC?
sounds really surprising for a city of that size


----------



## Le Clerk

DX 12, section 1, by Tirrena Scavi







DX 12, section2, lot 2 by UMB bridge over Olt river and embankments


----------



## Le Clerk

A3: Chetani-Campia Turzii, by STRACO, officially in bankruptcy, still works are happening, but at slow speed


----------



## Le Clerk

And something different, Radauti ringroad in the extreme NE Romania, by UMB as well, almost completed. It is a 17 km 1x1 ring-road, and yet a complete ring, among the few towns/cities with complete rings in Romania.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> DX 12, section 1, by Tirrena Scavi
> DX 12, section2, lot 2 by UMB bridge over Olt river and embankments


These sections are _"officially" _opening in 2021, one of them in summer 2021. Am I correct????


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> These sections are _"officially" _opening in 2021, one of them in summer 2021. Am I correct????


I think they have deadline 2022 or 2023.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> I think they have deadline 2022 or 2023.


So this is wrong is it??? If so when were the deadlines changed???





__





Autostrăzi în România: sinteză - Page 2


Autostrăzi în România: sinteză - Page 2



forum.peundemerg.ro







> *Lotul 1 (18,50 km)*
> Data emiterii ordinului de începere pentru proiectare: *21 Decembrie 2018*
> Data emiterii ordinului de începere pentru execuție: *Noiembrie 2019*
> Termen de finalizare contractual: *Noiembrie 2021*
> *Lotul 2 (21,35 km)*
> Data emiterii ordinului de începere pentru proiectare: *21 Decembrie 2018*
> Data emiterii ordinului de începere pentru execuție: *Noiembrie 2019*
> Termen de finalizare contractual: *Noiembrie 2021*


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> So this is wrong is it??? If so when were the deadlines changed???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autostrăzi în România: sinteză - Page 2
> 
> 
> Autostrăzi în România: sinteză - Page 2
> 
> 
> 
> forum.peundemerg.ro


Problems with expropriations and some relocations of utilities on both sections. But UMB is at 50% on section 2 (about 40 km) and is heading to completion by end 2021.


----------



## sponge_bob

In my opinion 24 months build is too short, it should be 30 or 36 months as standard, the DX12 is in easy terrain by Romanian standards but most roads will not be. 

I would estimate that Romania can spend around €3bn of EU recovery funds on roads (a lot of the fund has to be spend on green crap or digital divide investments) but given the structure of DB contracts these roads _will have to be in easy terrain and_ €3bn should build 400km or so of them BUT

Romania _will have to tender 400km of road in 202_1 to get them built by end 2024 as DB contracts (the deadline will probably be 2025 anyway) . When did Romania EVER tender 400km of road in a year ???????????? Is there that much through planning even????

Can the industry deliver them by 2024/5 ???? This is a huge ramp in output in such a short time????? There is the back end of the 2014-2020 funding window to spend by end 2023 already.


----------



## Le Clerk

24 month build is short indeed for DX12 if only considering the huge 1.7 km bridge on UMB section over the Olt river and embankments. That is not "easy flat terrain".

As to tendering, I think CNAIR contracted about 350 km this year of motorways and expressways (leaving national roads aside where there is a lot of activity as welll on EU funds as seen above in Radauti ring), at least that I read, but we should do a year summary by end of December.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> As to tendering, I think CNAIR contracted about 350 km this year of motorways and expressways (leaving national roads aside where there is a lot of activity as welll on EU funds


Are you sure about this 350km in 2020, it seems way too high ....and apologies yes there are ordinary road projects out there too. 

I would certainly think there are 350km in contract but some of those contracts go back to the mid 2010s and are still not done, EG the A10,


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Are you sure about this 350km in 2020, it seems way too high ....and apologies yes there are ordinary road projects out there too.
> 
> I would certainly think there are 350km in contract but some of those contracts go back to the mid 2010s and are still not done, EG the A10,


That was the minister of transportation claim a few weeks ago, in terms of km signed by end 2020, but we never checked it, year is not over yet, and didn't report it here either so far.

I think they signed at least 100 km on Transilvania motorway this year, 65 km on DX12, 40 km on A1 (30 km with Astaldi on lot 5, and with the 10 km on lot 4 on PiSi to be signed soon, maybe they plan to sign lot 3 as well - 37 km), 11 km on DX8 Galati-Braila, 20 km on A11 (Oradea-A3 connection), there are yet to be signed contracts on A0 north (50 km), so at least 270 km of motorways and expressways by now at a very fast check - I do not have time to check thoroughly the contracts signed now.


----------



## sponge_bob

I sure hope the plan works this time. Romania has been promised IIRC €12bn in grants and more in loans of which a max €5-6bn can be spent on roads over the 'recovery' period. I found some good news, 









Next Generation EU payments across countries and years


How much cake does everyone actually get and at what speed? This blogpost estimates the yearly Next Generation EU (NGEU) payments to each EU country a




www.bruegel.org







> This blogpost fills this gap by estimating the euro amounts of NGEU payments to each EU country in each year between 2021 and 2026


 The funding is rear loaded (more in t2023-4 than 2021-2)



total 2021-2026 bntotal 2021-2026total 2021-202620212022*2023**2024*


16,9716,4018,301,832,40*4,33**4,91*

This is all on top of Transport and Cohesion funds which will have to be drawn down by end 2029 from the 7 year plan. 

Let us hope that everything comes together in the 2020s eh!!!!


----------



## Le Clerk

That link is very technical economics, so I barely can navigate there. In any event, if CNAIR manages to sign about 300 km of motorway and expressway / year, for a few good years, they can reach a good cruising speed in terms of opening and spending EU funds, from recovery or the next EU budget. National roads aside, again. 

We'll do a summary of signed, and completed projects at end year.


----------



## sponge_bob

Maybe I spoke too soon.  









EU budget blocked by Hungary and Poland over rule of law issue


The two countries object to a clause that links funding with adherence to the rule of law.



www.bbc.com







> But the budget and the rescue package needed unanimous support and were *then blocked by Poland and Hungary*.


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah , I was going to bring that too. That is UK style trolling in the EU.


----------



## tomis3




----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: UMB site on DX 12, from airplane


----------



## The Wild Boy

tomis3 said:


>


Did they finish and open that missing part of A1? 
If so that's good. 
Now there's a full motorway all the way to the mountains.


----------



## MichiH

The Wild Boy said:


> Did they finish and open that missing part of A1?


No, there is still a gap. Construction works have not yet been started...


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Did they finish and open that missing part of A1?
> If so that's good.
> Now there's a full motorway all the way to the mountains.



That is so-called "Bats Hill" or "The Great Wall of A1", a hill which was cut through and terraced, to stabilize the slope. That was completed last year by UMB.

The so-called "Bear Tunnels" section on A1 is yet to be completed.


----------



## Le Clerk

Check out where all the trucks have gone


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Check out where all the trucks have gone


Weird stockpiles, do they need the long bridge finished before they can move the stockpiles or something???


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Weird stockpiles, do they need the long bridge finished before they can move the stockpiles or something???


I couldn't tell. Maybe someone who knows the site can explain.


----------



## Le Clerk

The great viaduct (700 m long and 40 m high) site of PiSi 1, flat all way.


----------



## Le Clerk

A0 south lot 2 works


----------



## Le Clerk

So it's official. CNAIR published the tender for 41 km of Transilvania Motorway (including Meses tunnel in lenght of 3 km) for an estimated price of euro 800 million. The section includes bridges and viaducts in length of 13 km. Flat as hell.









Autostrada Transilvania: CNAIR a scos la licitație construcția a încă 41 de kilometri, inclusiv a Tunelului Meseș - Economica.net


Miercuri, 18 noiembrie, a fost publicat în SEAP anunțul de licitație privind proiectarea și execuția a 41 de kilometri din Autostrada Transilvania, inclusiv a Tunelului Meseș. Ministrul Transporturilor Lucian Bode a anunțat încă de săptămâna trecută licitarea acestui contract estimat la 800 de...




www.economica.net


----------



## ALEX001

Hey, I have a question. Does anyone know how the DX8 Brăila-Galați will be connected to the bridge at Brăila? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Le Clerk

Rednaxela001 said:


> Hey, I have a question. Does anyone know how the DX8 Brăila-Galați will be connected to the bridge at Brăila? Thanks in advance.



Here











It is a direct connection to the express leading to the bridge. No info on the junction layout yet, probably next year when works should start on this DX, with UMB as builder. This too has some awesome viaducts, in those flat lands.


----------



## ALEX001

Thanks! Now I hope it won’t be a roundabout but an trumpet interchange.


----------



## Le Clerk

Rednaxela001 said:


> Thanks! Now I hope it won’t be a roundabout but an trumpet interchange.


It can't be a round about, because it is supposed to be a junction between 2 DXs. Yeah, hopefully a fast trumpet junction.


----------



## Le Clerk

In the background are the Carpathians, about 100 km away. Picture taken from the right bank of Danube,* by a crane operator*.


----------



## ALEX001

The first lines are drawn on the asphalt of lotul 1 of the A10. Hoping for an inauguration this year.


----------



## Le Clerk

Bridge @ Adunatii Copaceni on DN 5 between Bucharest and Giurgiu, opened today after reconstruction works. Really good job.






An additional 11 km of connecting DN5 have been modernised at 2x2 standard.


----------



## Le Clerk

pretty good mobilization on A0 south Lot 2 currently U/C


----------



## Le Clerk

A7, DN2 junction - apparently it is slated to open by early December (contractual opening is Jan 2022).


----------



## Le Clerk

The first movie on A3 Tg Mures-Ungheni works. That is the point where A8 should start as well, and should connect with A3. A8 study on TgMures-TgNeamt section is ongoing.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> And something different, Radauti ringroad in the extreme NE Romania, by UMB as well, almost completed. It is a 17 km 1x1 ring-road, and yet a complete ring, among the few towns/cities with complete rings in Romania.


BTW: this was opened for traffic today.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> That is the point where A8 should start as well, and should connect with A3


That is not correct. This section of A3 that is u/c has its easternmost end near the small village of Leordeni. From that point eastwards there is another section of A3 required to be built, until nearby the village of Acățări (DN13). Near this village there will be the future connection A3 (going southwards) and A8 (going eastwards). There are no works planned to start anytime soon in this area, where will be the western end of A8.


----------



## MichiH

That means, only the bypass of Tg Mures will be missing. I'm sure that anyone will come with the brilliant idea that this is stupid and that the ministry will FOR SURE realize this soon and just build it. J/K


----------



## bogdymol

Yes, A3 should be extended eastwards up to DN13 as soon as possible. That way you get a proper southern bypass of Targu Mures and the start point of A8, about which many are discussing, is also there.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> Yes, probably. But the 3 laned section will be somewhere near Oradea, not Arad. I don’t know if it is on the Strabag section, or the next one, but it is definitely near Oradea.


The platform for the Strabag section is 23.5 m, an extended 2x2 express platform from the standard 22 m for expressways.

I remember I read on PUM that the 2x3 section will be near Arad. But I didn't see the renders. BTW: the rest of A11 is not even under FS now.


----------



## ALEX001

So the Part of the road from the A3 until Oradea is an Express way? Or am I wrong?


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> I remember I read on PUM that the 2x3 section will be near Arad.


I definitely remember it will be near Oradea. Arad is my hometown so I would have remembered if it were otherwise 



Rednaxela001 said:


> So the Part of the road from the A3 until Oradea is an Express way? Or am I wrong?


The entire A11, from A1 (Arad) until A3 (north of Oradea) will be an expressway, called A11. As LeClerk mentioned in a post on the previous page, it will have different cross sections, depending on location:

14 km of motorway profile, with 3 lanes per direction (I remember this will be somewhere near Oradea)
43 km of motorway profile, with 2 lanes per direction (some of it near Oradea, some of it near Arad)
76 km of expressway profile, with 2 lanes per direction (the "central" section between Arad and Oradea)


----------



## Adrian.02

I hope that a ramification of the A11 to Hungary will be planned in the Chisineu-Cris/Salonta area in the coming years.


----------



## Kamov

Yes, there was a meeting with their hungarian counterparts and agreed there will be a connection with M44.


----------



## Le Clerk

FS for A4 extension to the south of Constanta is nearing completion , and there are chances we see tender for works next year. Below is the official alignment.











Below a map from CESTRIN with the alignment correction :











In the first phase there will be a 30 km extension of A4 to Olimp (dotted green), which is a must due to the huge traffic during the summer season. In the second phase, an extension to the Bulgarian border will be made.


----------



## ALEX001

Le Clerk said:


> FS for A4 extension to the south of Constanta is nearing completion , and there are chances we see tender for works next year. Below is the official alignment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below a map from CESTRIN with the alignment correction :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the first phase there will be a 30 km extension of A4 to Olimp (dotted green), which is a must due to the huge traffic during the summer season. In the second phase, an extension to the Bulgarian border will be made.


Thats very Positive, I didn’t expect this but of it will be done, when will it be planned to be completed?


----------



## Le Clerk

Rednaxela001 said:


> Thats very Positive, I didn’t expect this but of it will be done, when will it be planned to be completed?


Nothin official yet, but it is possible to be tendered next year IMO, as the FS is almost completed. It has also been prioritized this year, with adequate funding, so if the same gov stays in power, there are high chances we see it tendered next year.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> FS for A4 extension to the south of Constanta is nearing completion , and there are chances we see tender for works next year. Below is the official alignment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below a map from CESTRIN with the alignment correction :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the first phase there will be a 30 km extension of A4 to Olimp (dotted green), which is a must due to the huge traffic during the summer season. In the second phase, an extension to the Bulgarian border will be made.


So a motorway all the way to Mangalia (border with Bulgaria)??? 

If so, Black Sea motorway will become a thing.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

The Wild Boy said:


> So a motorway all the way to Mangalia (border with Bulgaria)???
> 
> If so, Black Sea motorway will become a thing.


I wouldn't be so confident, Ukraine has a single highway built (M29) which is nowhere near the Black Sea and Bulgaria has no plans for the region


----------



## Le Clerk

But irrespective of the neighbourhood plans, Romania will most probably build its coastal motorway/expressway, part of so-called Black See ring, by 2030, or earlier. There are FS s on-going for most part.

In parallel, there is a huge *programme of 1 billion euros , partly EU funded, partly executed already, to tripple the size of Romanian beaches, with sand extracted from the Black Sea*, with Dutch expertise in assistance, as it involves a lot of dike building. So tourism will increase propotionally, and for that the existing infrastructure will not suffice.


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## Le Clerk

Romania COVID recovery fund projects - these are planned to be built by 2026, deadline when the COVID fund should be spent.


A4 extension above (Litoral Express) is on that list. Transilvania motorway still eating most of the money, together with all A7, which is surprising to be entirely for this fund. A lot of small express connections to motorways, including the surprisig Slobozia-A2-Calarasi, but otherwise other important projects such as A8 or A6 are probably left out for the cohesion funds.


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

For example Resita-Caransebes and especially Soveja-Lepsa won´t be drumuri express for those prices. I think they mean modernizing the road.


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, it may be so. Those DXs, at least in part, are unclear whether they have FS. But with motorways, they all have FS or will have by next year, and need to tender them fast in order to be completed by 2026. It is almost 700 km of new motorway, especially on A7 which is longest (almost 500 km). On the other hand, some are already tendered like A0 north, and Transilvania motorway, and works are likely to be completed even earlier than 2026. I am not sure about A7 on its entire length. If it will be completed by 2026 to Pascani it will be a great achievement.


----------



## tomis3




----------



## Le Clerk

So A10 lot 1 (17 km) and A7 Bacau by-pass (16 km) will open in a few days. Not clear yet about A3 Rasnov-Cristian if it can open.


----------



## Le Clerk

A 15 km section of DNCB (between A1 and DN5) is prepared for tendering, and will include non-grade junctions, 2x2 lanes, a truck parking, and for the first time in Romania, a 3 layered junction.


----------



## Adrian.02

Le Clerk said:


> So A10 lot 1 (17 km) and A7 Bacau by-pass (16 km) will open in a few days. Not clear yet about A3 Rasnov-Cristian if it can open.


These are really good news!!


----------



## AlexAllex




----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> and for the first time in Romania, a 3 layered junction.


A "Stackabout" it is called.


----------



## Le Clerk

Close to topping out (top is at 194 m). Also, works on the connection DX are visible on the right side of Danube.


----------



## Le Clerk

Romania's projects to be sent for the EU Recovery Fund, with road investments in yellow highlight (mostly motorways and expressways).


----------



## bogdymol

I don't want to be pessimistic and say they are only lines drawn on the map because of the upcoming elections in 2 weeks. But they are just lines on a map for the moment.


----------



## AlexisMD

bogdymol said:


> I don't want to be pessimistic and say they are only lines drawn on the map because of the upcoming elections in 2 weeks. But they are just lines on a map for the moment.


It's true but all these projects have FS finished and some even are in construction tender stage. So with good management they can be completed until 2026. For example A0 North or A7 motorway


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> I don't want to be pessimistic and say they are only lines drawn on the map because of the upcoming elections in 2 weeks. But they are just lines on a map for the moment.


You know that this plan will be sent to Bruxells. That is the point, having a plan first, and following it accordingly in order to absorb this recovery fund. First step is a plan, and they have to check it.

And indeed, most if not all motorway and expressways have planning done or are even at tender phase or contract phase. At least in what concerns motorways and expressways, there are good chances that the plan can be followed through, except maybe for the A7 part from Pascani to Siret/UA border where the FS has just been contracted and will take another year or two to be prepared. But even with that, there is enough time to tender and do works. I guess it is pretty obvious they went after the probable projects with good chances of completion by 2026.


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Romania's projects to be sent for the EU Recovery Fund, with road investments in yellow highlight (mostly motorways and expressways).


I am reading they are planning to tender the bear tunnels section of A1 very soon, by end year, to push this ahead fast under the recovery fund. It is a 10 km section, and 2 km double motorway tunnel. 









Autostrada Lugoj – Deva: Licitația în curs pentru secțiunea "tunelurilor pentru urși" va fi anulată, alta va fi lansată până la finele anului - Economica.net


E oficial! Va fi anulată licitația în curs pentru secțiunea care cuprinde așa zisele tuneluri pentru urși din Autostrada Lugoj – Deva. Altă procedură urmează să fie lansată pe 21 decembrie 2020, potrivit datelor de pe harta interactivă a proiectelor de infrastructură realizată de Centrul de...




www.economica.net








*____*

And here is the list of projects proposed from the 2020-2027 Cohesion Funds. Enter A6 (or DX here, but I think it will be upgraded).


----------



## Le Clerk

15 offers submitted at deadline for the mountain section of PiSi lot 3 (37 km), of estimated value of 1.2 billion euros. The lot contains 1 year for design, and almost 5 year build, and contains almost 100 bridges and viaducts plus a tunnel of almost 2 km long. The strong competition is a very good sign for this lot.

Offer evaluation deadline is April 2021.






Concurență mare pentru construirea Lotului 3 al Autostrăzii 1 Sibiu-Pitești - România - Radio România Actualităţi Online







www.romania-actualitati.ro


----------



## ALEX001

I hope A1 Pitesti - Sibiu will be finished before 2025. That would be good for Romania.


----------



## Le Clerk

It is not possible. Even with this tender for lot 3, it takes 6 years from signing date, which, if it is in 2021, it will still be very very good.

Works cannot start earlier than 2023 (let's say 2022 with great luck) so it will still take us well into 2027-2028 contractually. With a fair amount of margin for other issues, I'd say 2030 is a safe deadline, which it is still good. And I do not expect any builder to complete in advance on this section, like for ex UMB does consistently on its contracts ( see A7 or Radauti ring, completed more than 1 year in advance).

In the meanwhile, lots 1 and 5 of PiSi will be completed by 2023 and 2022 respectively, and that will help traffic a lot on DN1, and A1.

But anyway, we should bear in mind this is the most difficult section of PiSi, together with lot 2, and one of the excruciatingly difficult motorways to build anywhere , not only in Romania. On the plus side, at the long waited completion, it will be literraly a piece of art, and sheer pleasure to drive from viaduct to viaduct, from tunnel to other tunnel, along and through mountains. The views will be breathtaking.

BTW: they moved very fast with this tender, launched on 24 sept and opened on 27 nov.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> 15 offers submitted at deadline for the mountain section of PiSi lot 3 (37 km), of estimated value of 1.2 billion euros. The lot contains 1 year for design, and almost 5 year build, and contains almost 100 bridges and viaducts plus a tunnel of almost 2 km long. The strong competition is a very good sign for this lot.
> 
> Offer evaluation deadline is April 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concurență mare pentru construirea Lotului 3 al Autostrăzii 1 Sibiu-Pitești - România - Radio România Actualităţi Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.romania-actualitati.ro


Here is a map of PiSi (ok , 2 maps), lot 3 included, and a list of offers:


Astaldi (has contracted already the lenghty lot 5 of 30 km, and is in design stage; next year we should see works on lot 5)
Strabag
Pizzarotti
Aktor (shitty builder, I hope they do not win this)
6,7,8...15 Chinese and Turkish companies

I am really dissapointed I do not see Porr there (they are building lot 1 of PiSi and at a very good pace) but maybe the list info is not complete.




















And tunnel cross-section:


----------



## marty11

Autostrada Sibiu - Pitești - Bătaie mare pe cel mai scump tronson licitat vreodată în România: 15 oferte depuse de la firme din Europa, Turcia și China / UPDATE: Care sunt constructorii







m.hotnews.ro





1. ASOCIEREA STRABAG SRL -ACCIONA CONSTRUCCION SA) 🇦🇹

2. ASOCIEREA AKTOR SOCIETATE TEHNICA ANONIMA (AKTOR S.A.) - RIZZANI DE ECCHER SA 🇬🇷

3. ASOCIEREA ASTALDI SPA - TANCRAD SRL 🇮🇹

4. IMPRESA PIZZAROTTI & C SPA 🇮🇹

5. TERNA TOURIST TECHNICAL AND MARITIME SOCIETE ANONYME 🇬🇷

6. CHINA CIVIL ENGINEERING CONSTRUCTION CORPORATION (CCECC) - CHINA RAILWAY 14TH BUREAU GROUP CO LTD 🇨🇳

7. CHINA COMMUNICATIONS CONSTRUCTION COMPANY LTD- DIMEX-2000 COMPANY S.R.L. 🇨🇳

8. CHINA STATE CONSTRUCTION ENGINEERING CORPORATION LTD 🇨🇳

9. HUNAN PROVINCIAL COMMUNICATIONS PLANNING, SURVEY & DESIGN INSTITUTE CO., LTD 🇨🇳

10. KOLIN INSAAT TURIZM SANAYI VE TICARET A.S. 🇹🇷

11. MAKYOL INSAAT SANAYI TURIZM VE TICARET A.S. - OZALTIN INSAAT TICARET VE SANAYI A.S. - YAPI MERKEZI İNŞAAT VE SANAYI A.Ş. - GÜLERMAK AĞIR SANAYI İNŞAAT VE TAAHHÜT A.Ş. 🇹🇷

12. MAPA INSAAT VE TICARET ANONIM SIRKETI - CENGIZ INSAAT SANAYI VE TICARET A.S. 🇹🇷

13. POWER CONSTRUCTION CORPORATION OF CHINA LIMITED - OZGUN INSAAT TAAHHUT SANAYI VE TICARET LTD. STI. - POWERCHINA ROADBRIDGE GROUP CO., LTD 🇨🇳

14. REC ULUSLARARASI İNŞAAT YATIRIM SANAYİ VE TİCARET ANONİM ŞİRKETİ - ONUR TAAHHUT TAŞIMACILIK INŞAAT TICARET VE SANAYI A.Ş. 🇹🇷

15. TEKFEN İNŞAAT VE TESISAT A.Ş. (TEKFEN CONSTRUCTION & INSTALLATION CO., INC.) - DOGUS INSAAT VE TICARET A.S 🇹🇷


----------



## Le Clerk

Crazy battle from Asian companies. Only 5 European companies bidding (though Aktor I wouldn't even include as a building company), and 10 Chinese and Turkish.

I understand that Porr did not have the guts to go for this difficult section?!

On the good side, I see Tancrad again with Astaldi. This is a Romanian company from Galati, specialised in road and rail art works. They are doing the actual construction of Braila bridge, and will work on the structures at PiSi lot 5 starting next year. They are growing nicely alonside Astaldi, and I hope to see them bidding alone for difficult projects in the future.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Exclusively foreign companies, including all kinds of Chinese companies with generic names. I think the contract is too big for a domestic company to handle. 

On one hand 15 bids suggest a competitive bidding, but it doesn't look so good with all those Chinese and Turkish companies. This often means they bring in their own employees, with almost no benefit to the Romanian economy.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Exclusively foreign companies, including all kinds of Chinese companies with generic names. I think the contract is too big for a domestic company to handle.
> 
> On one hand 15 bids suggest a competitive bidding, but it doesn't look so good with all those Chinese and Turkish companies. This often means they bring in their own employees, with almost no benefit to the Romanian economy.


Romanian companies do not qualify for such projects, but companies like Tancrad or UMB may grow into builders who qualify for such jobs.


----------



## sponge_bob

€1bn mountain projects attract specialist companies, _no matter where the project_. I would think most of the Turkish companies have no track record on mountain projects but the Chinese probably have a good record.

Impreza and Aktor are not worth the risk no matter how low they bid.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

sponge_bob said:


> €1bn mountain projects attract specialist companies, _no matter where the project_. I would think most of the Turkish companies have no track record on mountain projects but the Chinese probably have a good record.
> 
> Impreza and Aktor are not worth the risk no matter how low they bid.


It's just stigma against companies that come from countries which have a record of violating human rights. Why would you want to give such a contract to a non EU company anyway?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

EU funding ending up in the pockets of Chinese state-owned companies....

I'm pretty sure one day the Dutch construction sector will be shaken up by a Chinese competitive bid. And then we can see the 'how didn't we see this coming' articles in the papers.


----------



## sponge_bob

A lot depends on how you "score" a bid. The reason companies form consortia is to get a high score on aspects of the bid that one partner may specialise in. EG a tunnel. 

The Chinese have experience and sheer size and tame Import/Export banks on their side and do not need to form consortia to deliver huge jobs. There are very few companies in the west who can do a €1bn project on their own....or who would take on the risk on their own. 

The local companies seem to be doing just fine on 3 year DB contracts on flat road sections. This means they can recycle their cash every 3 years for another job. If they tie it up in a 6 year mountain contract th_e same cash is tied up twice as long and at greater risk to them too. _

The current proposed pipeline in Romania is VASTLY bigger than the normal capacity of the local civils industry and I do wonder where some of the foreign bidders propose to find local SUBcontractors to finish the work???? The Poles found excess labour in the Ukraine when they ran out of operatives for example.


----------



## bogdymol

If Romania would open new roads at the same pace it did last week and this week, we would soon have the best European road network.

The coming week-end there will be parliamentary elections in Romania. Therefore, the current government is pushing to open all road projects that are approaching completion. We have on the list 2 new motorway sections, plus 3 bypass roads (DN):. As you will see from the images below, these new roads are close to completion, but not actually completed. The current openings come just as a result of the upcoming elections.

*Bacău bypass (A7)*: The first motorway in Moldova will be opened tomorrow. It has been built by the Romanian company UMB, which worked really well on all motorway sections it has been awarded also in the past. The company is actually based in the city of Bacău and have completed this motorway section almost 2 years in advance of the contractual deadline. A short connection road just north of Bacău, between DN2 and DN15 will be opened a bit later as it is not ready yet.






*Sebeș nord - Alba Iulia nord (A10)*: This section is definitely not ready, but nevertheless it will still be opened on Thursday. It will be missing the connection to A1 in the south (it will be connected only with the roundabouts at exit Sebes-nord, not with A1 itself), and in the north part of it, at Alba Iulia nord, it will have a temporary profile until the exit will be completed properly. There are some nice drone videos with this section recorded today, just 2 days before opening. I embed all 3 of them, showing the interchanges from south to north (Sebes-nord, Alba Iulia south and Alba Iulia nord).
















*Rădăuți bypass:* probably the first city in Romania to have a complete ring all around. It was opened last week, and seems to be completed, except for the junction with one other DN road. What I don't like about it is the absurd amount of speed limitations to 60 km/h, even when there's a straight road ahead without any other intersections or obstacles:






*Sacuieni bypass**: *I heard it was officially opened yesterday, but it will actually be opened for traffic in a few days. There are still quite a lot of works to be completed:









Centura Sacuieni inainte de inaugurare


Incepe cu intrarea dinspre Oradea4:15 intrarea dinspre MarghitaSfarsit intersectia spre Satu - Mare




www.youtube.com





*Vinerea bypass*: This one was opened today, but it was already announced that on Monday they will close it to complete the works at a on-grade railway crossing. The works should take about 3-4 weeks to complete, and after that it should be permanently open. I couldn't find a video of this one.


----------



## ALEX001

For the motorway at Bucharest, it would be great but there is just no space. If you look at the satellite imagery for example, there are just way too less open spaces or other spaces where it could be possible.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Rednaxela001 said:


> For the motorway at Bucharest, it would be great but there is just no space. If you look at the satellite imagery for example, there are just way too less open spaces or other spaces where it could be possible.


The route was supposed to be along the railway, you could have actually squeezed it even better if it was a 2x2.


http://urbanism.pmb.ro/duat-su/dezbatere%20publica/puz%20-sector%201/plan_reglementari_ultima%20varianta_27.05.2020/PUZ%20S1_Plan%20reglementari_15.000_27.05.2020.jpg


----------



## The Wild Boy

With great political will, everything is possible.
Look at Manila in the Philippines, and their crazy motorway project.

Of course a lot of work will have to be done, but going all underground (like how Boston is / search the big dig) is also not a bad idea, of course if it proves as a feasible idea.

Otherwise yes. It's sad that this project was abandoned. Maybe someone in the future can bring this project from the dead, but either ways, there's A0 U/C now, so that should help at most.


----------



## ALEX001

Yes, plus there are very much passages of the DNCB (the existing ring road) under construction. Also parts of the DNCB are being upgraded to 2x2.


----------



## Le Clerk

Bucharest has 2 inner urban rings, inside DNCB, with either 2x2, 2x3, or at times with 2x4 lanes, which are steadily being developed and turned into non grade, by building under or over passes. It also has quite a few large boulevards which can take a lot of traffic. 

IMO, there is no need for such pharaonic project, Bucharest needs to develop these inner rings further by completing the under and over passes where needed, complete the expansion of DNCB to 2x2 non-grade, and build more connection with DNCB from inside the city - and for that there are quite a few boulevards which can be and need to be extended into DNCB. 

And of course, on top of all, Bucharest needs to prioritize the development of public transport, which is doing currently, including with the development of metro system, tramway, buses, and in the future, a RER system.


----------



## Le Clerk

First stretch of A7 opening now




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=123200572758155


----------



## The Wild Boy

And now that Bacău Bypass is finished, what's the next planned section of A7 to be built? 

Why can't they start building more sections of A7 at once, so that way they can finish a lot of work in a shorter amount of time.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> And now that Bacău Bypass is finished, what's the next planned section of A7 to be built?
> 
> Why can't they start building more sections of A7 at once, so that way they can finish a lot of work in a shorter amount of time.


First section A3/A7 junction Ploiesti-Buzau (62 km) will be tendered for works late December this year or January next year. The second section of A7 buzau-Focsani (82 km) will be tendered in H1 2021. Both are intended to enter works next year.

3rd section Focsani-Bacau (96 km) and 4th section Bacau-Pascani (80 km) will be tendered in H2 2021.

Pascani-Siret is still under FS +TD contract.

All A7 is financed under the COVID recovery fund ~ 3 billion euro project for approx 450 km


----------



## Le Clerk

A10 lot 2, viaduct over the railway


----------



## Le Clerk

So 16 km of A7 have just been officially opened to traffic.
Tomorrow lot 1 of A10 will open (17 km).

Together with the 24 km opened earlier this year on A3 (Iernut-Chetani and Biharia-Bors) a total of 57 km opened this year.

There is yet a chance that a 10 km section of A3 between Rasnov and Cristian may open this year, but that is not clear yet.

*_*


In 2021 about 86 km of motorway and expressway are expected to be opened.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A7:

















Bacău: Ce spune președintele Klaus Iohannis despre redeschiderea piețelor (Foto) – Jurnal FM







jurnalfm.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

LOL. That is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Le Clerk

A protest was organised today by the NGOs who promote A8. They demand the inclusion of A8 on the Recovery Fund, and gave an ultimatum to the government by Friday to submit a decision to this goal.

A8 is a very difficult section to build and even though it is under FS+TD (mountain section of it) it has little to zero chances to be ready by 2026 when the deadline for the funds is over.


----------



## ALEX001

I 


Le Clerk said:


> A protest was organised today by the NGOs who promote A8. They demand the inclusion of A8 on the Recovery Fund, and gave an ultimatum to the government by Friday to submit a decision to this goal.
> 
> A8 is a very difficult section to build and even though it is under FS+TD (mountain section of it) it has little to zero chances to be ready by 2026 when the deadline for the funds is over.


I support it as long it’s for the section of Targu Neamt to Ungeni, I think that section can be completed before 2026 because it is mostly flat terrain.


----------



## Le Clerk

Rednaxela001 said:


> I support it as long it’s for the section of Targu Neamt to Ungeni, I think that section can be completed before 2026 because it is mostly flat terrain.


Even that is not clear, as the FS+TD for that is only at tender phase. It will take at least 2 years to have that ready, and then there is a big issue with environmental approvals there. It is very stretched, but yeah, that could've been tried at least. Interesting to see the outcome of the ultimatum.


----------



## bogdymol

We have shiny new crash barriers on A7 Bacău bypass:


----------



## The Wild Boy

Okay, this has probably been asked for 1,000 times but I'm going to ask it anyways. 

What are those green flaps in - between the motorway itself? 

We also have them on A1 from Idrizovo / Kadino Interchange to the Petrovec Tolls, but i can never understand the use of them. 
Are they for Wind, are they for when there's low visibility, or for reducing noise made on the motorway itself (but for that i assume are those side panels installed). 

Those green flaps, or whatever they are called are all over the motorways in Romania, as far as i have seen.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They are meant to eliminate the blinding of drivers by the headlights of traffic in the other direction. Especially in curves or if one carriageway is slightly higher or titled than the other. 

I don't know what they are called officially.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> We have shiny new crash barriers on A7 Bacău bypass:


These are shots from the bridge over the Bistrita river on A7, which is almost 2 km in length. Is it just me, or is it a remarkable achievement that UMB managed to build this bridge and the rest of the 16 km motorway in about 1.5 years (from spring 2019 till now)?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ellaktor - Wikipedia this is written like an advertisement....


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> Ellaktor - Wikipedia this is written like an advertisement....


There was an editor called "Ellaktor" who changed a lot a year ago.






Ellaktor: Revision history - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> That temporary end of A8 at Miercurea Nirajului looks very curious. It is in the middle of nowhere and if built, will get an AADT of 500 vehicles per day until it gets connected to something else. At least do it to Sovata to help it a bit.



i think A8 goes all the way to Ungheni, where A3 starts.

Here's what MVA says

_2) capatul vestic (Ungheni-Acatari-Miercurea Nirajului) in lungime de 25,47 km
Argumente:
a) conexiune A3 cu A8 pe tronsonul Tg. Mureș-Acățari
b) acces rapid via A3 (tronsoane de autostradă în construcție) și mai departe către Oradea-Budapesta
c) ocolirea municipiului Tg. Mures la profil de autostradă
d) acces u.a.t. Miercurea Nirajului la autostrada A8




 https://www.facebook.com/covasnianu.adrian/posts/10214112658010281


_
PS: this is a post of the transport min advisor, who is part of the civil society who supports A8. He confirms inclusion of part of A8 under recovery funds to be completed by 2026, and the rest under the EU cohesion funds to be completed by 2030.

PS: he also happens to be a mountain runner, which I like about him. 👏


----------



## bogdymol

I think you missed my point: 

To the west, A8 will be connected to A3. That is clear.

That small section that they plan to build first goes from A3 until the village of Miercurea Nirajului. This village is not connected to any major road, but has only county roads (DJ) around it, which are not suitable for carrying traffic from a motorway.

Therefore, my suggestion: 

either built A8 between A3 and DN13 south of Tg. Mures (so it will like a southern bypass for Tg. Mures), or
build it all the way east to Sovata (DN13A or DN13D), so that it can actually be used


----------



## bogdymol

@Le Clerk: I will quote some of your words from yesterday:



Le Clerk said:


> This is opening of functional motorways, with some works remaining.
> 
> Both motorways can be used just fine
> 
> Yes, on A7 Bacau by-pass they still have some very minor tweaks on some portions, such as rain canals on the side of the motorway, or some shiny crash barriers to place, but works can definitely be done in parallel with the motorway in use.


Only a few hours after opening of A7 Bacău bypass, it became that it the motorway was not fully functional that can be used just fine, with very minor tweaks remaining:

In all the hurry to open the motorway earlier, they did not fit the expansion joints at one of the bridges on one carriageway, but instead they filled everything with asphalt to make the bridge functional. Few hours after opening, the area looked like this:










The result is not surprising:



















It is clear that it was not intended to leave it like this, but they did it to open the motorway, and later on, with closure of one lane, they would have fixed it. Actually, today they already started fixing it:






Don't get me wrong, I also want all available road sections to be opened. However, in order to do this, the carriageway as well as the safety installations (crash barriers, markings, bridge expansion joints etc.) must be completed. If there's a bit more of work at fixing some ditches around the motorway, that can be done also after the opening, but things like the one above must be completed before opening.

Let's hope this was an isolated case and that no other issues will be caused by opening of an uncompleted road.


----------



## ALEX001

bogdymol said:


> I think you missed my point:
> 
> To the west, A8 will be connected to A3. That is clear.
> 
> That small section that they plan to build first goes from A3 until the village of Miercurea Nirajului. This village is not connected to any major road, but has only county roads (DJ) around it, which are not suitable for carrying traffic from a motorway.
> 
> Therefore, my suggestion:
> 
> either built A8 between A3 and DN13 south of Tg. Mures (so it will like a southern bypass for Tg. Mures), or
> build it all the way east to Sovata (DN13A or DN13D), so that it can actually be used


Yes, I agree with that. But I think they should expend the A3 a little bit further until Acatari and connect the A8 with the A3 there.
An other thing I don’t understand, why is the A3 from Targu Mures to Brasov cancelled from the plans? I think that’s quite unfortunate.


----------



## sponge_bob

So they are starting the A8 with 60km from 238km *leaving only 178km of A8* to finish according to that map below. 

Considering that c.120km of transcarpathian A1 will cost north of €3bn ( if not €4bn in the end) does anyone want to hazard how much this 178km of transcarpathian is going to cost when/if they get around to it. ??  



Le Clerk said:


> *The sections proposed for recovery plan are in yellow below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> I think you missed my point:
> 
> To the west, A8 will be connected to A3. That is clear.
> 
> That small section that they plan to build first goes from A3 until the village of Miercurea Nirajului. This village is not connected to any major road, but has only county roads (DJ) around it, which are not suitable for carrying traffic from a motorway.
> 
> Therefore, my suggestion:
> 
> either built A8 between A3 and DN13 south of Tg. Mures (so it will like a southern bypass for Tg. Mures), or
> build it all the way east to Sovata (DN13A or DN13D), so that it can actually be used


I understand your point, but it depends a lot whether A8 will have exits at Miercurea Nirajului, or otherwise blend directly into A3.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> @Le Clerk: I will quote some of your words from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few hours after opening of A7 Bacău bypass, it became that it the motorway was not fully functional that can be used just fine, with very minor tweaks remaining:
> 
> In all the hurry to open the motorway earlier, they did not fit the expansion joints at one of the bridges on one carriageway, but instead they filled everything with asphalt to make the bridge functional. Few hours after opening, the area looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result is not surprising:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear that it was not intended to leave it like this, but they did it to open the motorway, and later on, with closure of one lane, they would have fixed it. Actually, today they already started fixing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I also want all available road sections to be opened. However, in order to do this, the carriageway as well as the safety installations (crash barriers, markings, bridge expansion joints etc.) must be completed. If there's a bit more of work at fixing some ditches around the motorway, that can be done also after the opening, but things like the one above must be completed before opening.
> 
> Let's hope this was an isolated case and that no other issues will be caused by opening of an uncompleted road.


Yeah, that's making big news, a cut tire. If people died, it would not have made such big news, or it would've, should the lot not have been opened now. It's a bit of media show IMO. 

PS: they will fix it ASAP


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> So they are starting the A8 with 60km from 238km *leaving only 178km of A8* to finish according to that map below.
> 
> Considering that c.120km of transcarpathian A1 will cost north of €3bn ( if not €4bn in the end) does anyone want to hazard how much this 178km of transcarpathian is going to cost when/if they get around to it. ??


Average cost is about 25-30 million per km in mountain, so 238 km through mountain means over 6 billion euros. It is one of the most expensive motorway together with A6.


----------



## ALEX001

Le Clerk said:


> Average cost is about 25-30 million per km in mountain, so 238 km through mountain means over 6 billion euros. It is one of the most expensive motorway together with A6.


Yes but a only the half of the A8 is trough very mountainous areas, from Targu Neamt until Ungeni [MD] is flat terrain.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> I understand your point, but it depends a lot whether A8 will have exits at Miercurea Nirajului, or otherwise blend directly into A3.


You are still missing the point, so let me be clear. This section of A8 should have the following sections, from west towards east:

From A3 connection to DN15 (Acățati) - this is a very useful section and I hope it will be built as soon as possible
From DN15 (Acățăti) to Miercurea Nirajului - who helps this section, if no further section will be built? You end up in a small village not connected by and main road to the road network in Romania (only DJ available there)


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> Yeah, that's making big news, a cut tire. If people died, it would not have made such big news, or it would've, should the lot not have been opened now. It's a bit of media show IMO.


One cut tire is not big news, agree. However, big news should be that a motorway has been opened without being completed, and without respecting some reasonable safety standards. The cut tyre was just a minor issue that happened due to this hurry to open an uncompleted road just to gain a few more votes before the elections. And actually there are already 5 reports of cut tyres in that area, just hours after opening.

On a Romanian infrastructure forum a user that drove on this new A7 already made a list of what he found wrong. I will translate some of it here for our international readers:



AlexAllex @ forum.peundemerg.ro said:


> Dirty asphalt (incl. gravel) in the areas they are still working
> Workers cross the motorway on foot in many places
> Cars turning around in areas where the central crash barrier is missing
> Many dogs. Both alive and dead (hit by cars), as there are no fences yet
> No expansion joints at a bridge (cars tyres get cut, as you saw above)
> Final asphalt layer not installed yet in the northernmost area


My question is: wouldn't have it been better, if the opening would have been postponed by a few weeks, to allow the builder to fix these issues and open a safe and completed motorway?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

bogdymol said:


> My question is: wouldn't have it been better, if the opening would have been postponed by a few weeks, to allow the builder to fix these issues and open a safe and completed motorway?


Most of these works would likely not take much more than a few weeks, given sufficient workforce (which may be a question with this project...)

Projects being opened to traffic without a final asphalt layer isn't as uncommon as one may think, it happens from time to time in colder areas where they want to pave the final layer in the spring instead of under suboptimal or uncertain weather conditions, which could shorten the lifespan. Some countries have fixed winter pauses for road construction, usually 3-4 months (December through March).


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> Most of these works would likely not take much more than a few weeks, given sufficient workforce (which may be a question with this project...)


Yes, but the big problem here was that “in a few weeks” is too late, as it is after the elections. 



ChrisZwolle said:


> Projects being opened to traffic without a final asphalt layer isn't as uncommon as one may think, it happens from time to time.


Totally agree. But as you saw, the missing final asphalt layer on a very short section was the smallest problem here.


----------



## Adrian.02

bogdymol said:


> @Le Clerk: I will quote some of your words from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few hours after opening of A7 Bacău bypass, it became that it the motorway was not fully functional that can be used just fine, with very minor tweaks remaining:
> 
> In all the hurry to open the motorway earlier, they did not fit the expansion joints at one of the bridges on one carriageway, but instead they filled everything with asphalt to make the bridge functional. Few hours after opening, the area looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result is not surprising:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear that it was not intended to leave it like this, but they did it to open the motorway, and later on, with closure of one lane, they would have fixed it. Actually, today they already started fixing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I also want all available road sections to be opened. However, in order to do this, the carriageway as well as the safety installations (crash barriers, markings, bridge expansion joints etc.) must be completed. If there's a bit more of work at fixing some ditches around the motorway, that can be done also after the opening, but things like the one above must be completed before opening.
> 
> Let's hope this was an isolated case and that no other issues will be caused by opening of an uncompleted road.


With all do respect,I think that this can happen only in our lovely country,ROMANIA.I'm very disappointed about this cover-up.


----------



## satanism

You are so wrong though 



Adrian.02 said:


> With all do respect,I think that this can happen only in our lovely country,ROMANIA.I'm very disappointed about this cover-up.


----------



## Le Clerk

Adrian.02 said:


> With all do respect,I think that this can happen only in our lovely country,ROMANIA.I'm very disappointed about this cover-up.


A cut tire?! Everybody is complaining about a cut tire, but what if somone or more people died in a crash because this was opened at a later date?! Who cares! Tires are the shit!


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> You are still missing the point, so let me be clear. This section of A8 should have the following sections, from west towards east:
> 
> From A3 connection to DN15 (Acățati) - this is a very useful section and I hope it will be built as soon as possible
> From DN15 (Acățăti) to Miercurea Nirajului - who helps this section, if no further section will be built? You end up in a small village not connected by and main road to the road network in Romania (only DJ available there)



Now I understand what you are saying, but i am thinking a better solution is to extend A8 in parallel to Ditrau at the same time (on the usual EU cohesion funds), where there are enough DN connections. Terrain is not awfully difficult.


----------



## marty11

Le Clerk said:


> A cut tire?! Everybody is complaining about a cut tire, but what if somone or more people died in a crash because this was opened at a later date?! Who cares! Tires are the shit!


Shit like that and cut tires are quite likely to cause accidents too, you know?

I mean, how the hell can you leave the installation of expansion joints for later, I find this to be mind-blowing, really.


----------



## Le Clerk

marty11 said:


> Shit like that and cut tires are quite likely to cause accidents too, you know?
> 
> I mean, how the hell can you leave the installation of expansion joints for later, I find this to be mind-blowing, really.


Likely, but it did not cause accidents. On the other hand, DN2 is unfortunately heavy proven to have caused tragic accidents.

BTW: I am curious if they will do any more rush openings this year following this scandal which got to a hysteric point in Romanian media. A flat tire ! 

Rasnov by-pass will stay to wait until next year.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> A cut tire?! Everybody is complaining about a cut tire, but what if somone or more people died in a crash because this was opened at a later date?! Who cares! Tires are the shit!


In your opinion, at which stage should a motorway be opened? What do you need as a minimum, in your opinion, to be able to open a motorway? Please tick the boxes below:
▢ groundworks
▢ asphalt
▢ bridge expansion joints
▢ road markings
▢ road signs
▢ crash barriers between the 2 carriageways
▢ crash barriers on the sides
▢ fences against animals
▢ complete motorway (incl. sound barriers, lightning etc.)

Which is the absolute minimum in your opinion?

later edit: have a look at this video


----------



## The Wild Boy

Listen. 
This is nothing new in the Balkans. 

It's not a huge problem that a tire got cut, but rather the fact that they rushed that motorway so they can have something to show off on the elections. 
Wake up and realize that things are way different than they seem. This is the Balkans, and we're led by governments that have their own interests. This isn't only happening in Romania, but everywhere in the Balkans. 

Some months after A4 opened in my country, we had landslides because the motorway was "unfinished", and people hit their cars in land that has fallen down. Nobody took responsibility for anything, and it took them months and months later to finish it. But at least the government had to say that they did at - least finish that motorway, which they inherited from the previous corrupt government. The same story is being repeated everywhere, it's just with a different plot. 
Wake up already and realize that things are different. 
Elections are coming up in Romania, so don't be surprised.


----------



## Adrian.02

I like to think that Half of Romania is in the Balkans,while the other half isn't,but I may be wrong.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Adrian.02 said:


> I like to think that Half of Romania is in the Balkans,while the other half isn't,but I may be wrong.


But still, my point applies for all the eastern countries, well aside from Turkey because Turkey is a long well developed country. 

Countries like Romania, Bulgaria, Serbia, my country and other nearby counties. It's the same story.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> In your opinion, at which stage should a motorway be opened? What do you need as a minimum, in your opinion, to be able to open a motorway? Please tick the boxes below:
> ▢ groundworks
> ▢ asphalt
> ▢ bridge expansion joints
> ▢ road markings
> ▢ road signs
> ▢ crash barriers between the 2 carriageways
> ▢ crash barriers on the sides
> ▢ fences against animals
> ▢ complete motorway (incl. sound barriers, lightning etc.)
> 
> Which is the absolute minimum in your opinion?
> 
> later edit: have a look at this video


Let me put it this way. Who would take responsibilities for lives lost, were this not opened a couple of days ago?!

Because we are making all this fuss about a flat tire, but we forget that we were also making a lot of fuss in other situations where they did not open road sections which were not completed 100% either, including on this Bacau by-pass. Exactly on this argument that lives matter most. I think there is a huge amount of hypocrisy in this discussion about a flat tire.


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## pascalwithvespa95

By your logic they should open every freeway before it is even ready. Because it -may- save lifes. I would be very mad if they open a motorway here in Germany and I drive on it and my tires get destroyed becuase they opened it prematurely.
Immagine what would happen with a motorcycle or a scooter!


----------



## Le Clerk

pascalwithvespa95 said:


> By your logic they should open every freeway before it is even ready. Because it -may- save lifes. I would be very mad if they open a motorway here in Germany and I drive on it and my tires get destroyed because they opened it prematurely.
> Immagine what would happen with a motorcycle or a scooter!


The deadline for this motorway was January 2022. They should've opened it then.

BTW: I am sure on completed motorways there are no potholes to ruin the tires.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


>



BTW: building permit for lot 1 (17 km) of A0 south was issued recently, and expropriations are completed, so we should see works starting on lot 1 very soon. This is also lot of Alsim Alarko. 

PS: Turks have proven to be more serious builders than Greeks. They also have a very clean site organization.


----------



## PovilD

Btw, I see A7 it's the first motorway in region of Moldova, but with not very good start.

As for Balkans. I don't think Moldova region (& country) as Balkans by default, maybe South Romania could be Balkans, but is tricky to say how much Balkans is Romania.


----------



## ALEX001

Le Clerk said:


> The deadline for this motorway was January 2022. They should've opened it then.
> 
> BTW: I am sure on completed motorways there are no potholes to ruin the tires.


I don’t agree, if they would work in the pace like they did before it opened it would most probably ready in late December/early January and the works would have been completed 100%.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> PS: *Turks *have proven to be more serious builders than *Greeks*. They also have a very clean site organization.


Please stop racism / prejudgement because of their origin. You compare a Turkish *company *and a Greek *company*. Not the peoples/nations. And just one site per company? Puh.....


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Please stop racism / prejudgement because of their origin. You compare a Turkish *company *and a Greek *company*. Not the peoples/nations. And just one site per company? Puh.....


I was referring to the companies here, not to people. I thought that was clear enough.


----------



## Le Clerk

Rednaxela001 said:


> I don’t agree, if they would work in the pace like they did before it opened it would most probably ready in late December/early January and the works would have been completed 100%.


You think so because ...? They need to shift all their capabilities on lots 2 *and 3* of DX12, on A3 sites, and on DX8 site etc, this is ALSO why UMB wanted to clear this A7 site more than 1 year in advance. Otherwise, by the same logic, they could have delayed the minor works remaining to January 2022, and deliver the project JUST IN TIME.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Otherwise, by the same logic, they could have delayed the minor works remaining to January 2022, and deliver the project JUST IN TIME.


They were afraid to inconvenience the roads agency and they opened an incomplete road to HIGH SPEED traffic when it was not ready....just so some assholes could have a photo opp . 

Close the bloody thing until April and open it then when asphalt can be laid, it will still be well early enough.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> Let me put it this way. Who would take responsibilities for lives lost, were this not opened a couple of days ago?!
> 
> Because we are making all this fuss about a flat tire, but we forget that we were also making a lot of fuss in other situations where they did not open road sections which were not completed 100% either, including on this Bacau by-pass. Exactly on this argument that lives matter most. I think there is a huge amount of hypocrisy in this discussion about a flat tire.


You are avoiding giving a clear answer. But from what I understand from your post, you would open a new motorway section once you can drive on it, regardless if you have asphalt on its entire length, markings, signs, crash barriers etc. Ok, good to know.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> You are avoiding giving a clear answer. But from what I understand from your post, you would open a new motorway section once you can drive on it, regardless if you have asphalt on its entire length, markings, signs, crash barriers etc. Ok, good to know.


Lolz, it is your assumption that, and a manipulation of the argument. Pretty lame.

Question: was A7 opened without asphalt or markings, or crash barriers etc ?! No! Nevermind it, let s discuss a useless discussion anyway.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> Lolz, it is your assumption that, and a manipulation of the argument.


If my assumption was wrong, please correct me with a clear answer.



Le Clerk said:


> Question: was A7 opened without asphalt


Not asphalt, but other items on which the cars wheels drive on (bridge expansion joints) were missing.



Le Clerk said:


> or markings


I wouldn't have been concerned of this, and it is not that important, but since you seem to be 100% sure that all road markings are there, I just want to ask where are those arrows at 21:20 in the video below.



Le Clerk said:


> or crash barriers


I haven't looked at this entire video, but I see crash barriers missing at 0:05, 0:58 (on a bridge!), 1:06 (again on the bridge), 1:35 (a lot is missing here), 3:50, 4:22 and so on (I got bored to write all time stamps where the crash barriers are missing).








Le Clerk said:


> etc ?!


And anti-blinding devices, noise barriers, water drainage, overpasses, an entire exit and so on. I wouldn't have complained if only such things were missing, that would not have affected the traffic in any way, and that could have been completed without interfering with the traffic (so only works outside the motorway itself).

I will end my argument with you here, as for me it is clear that this motorway has been opened at the pressure of the politicians. Only a few weeks would have been enough for the builder to complete the main carriageway and safety works, so that the motorway could have been properly opened.


----------



## Adrian.02

bogdymol said:


> (...) for me it is clear that this motorway has been opened at the pressure of the politicians. Only a few weeks would have been enough for the builder to complete the main carriageway and safety works, so that the motorway could have been properly opened.


Honestly,this is nothing new under the sun (of Romania).I agree.
And,if some refuse to call it a political stunt,then why was the President,along with the Prime Minister present at the grand opening?After all,it's a 4-lane bypass,nothing out of the ordinary!


----------



## ALEX001

Le Clerk said:


> You think so because ...? They need to shift all their capabilities on lots 2 *and 3* of DX12, on A3 sites, and on DX8 site etc, this is ALSO why UMB wanted to clear this A7 site more than 1 year in advance. Otherwise, by the same logic, they could have delayed the minor works remaining to January 2022, and deliver the project JUST IN TIME.


They would only work like 2 weeks longer until the full motorway is finished. What would that mean for the other projects? Nothing at all! Now they also have to finish things around the A7 so the works aren’t done, the workers are still there to finish the remaining parts of it. And they opened it way too early because it just isn’t safe yet. That broken weel could easily be a fatal accident. If they would have waited just like 2 weeks longer then everything would be finished and it would be safe.


----------



## MichiH

Rednaxela001 said:


> They would only work like 2 weeks longer until the full motorway is finished. What would that mean for the other projects? Nothing at all!


I disagree! Since A7 is in service now, safety measures must be adopted for work execution. The remaining works will take (a little bit) longer for sure! If Le Clerk is right that they wanna hurry up with DX12, they will achieve the opposite with the political move to open A7 earlier.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Funny story when I looked up Alba Iulia:









Moving a 7,600 ton apartment building to create a boulevard in a Romanian town, 1987 - Rare Historical Photos


Elevating a whole structure is typically done by attaching a temporary steel framework under the structure to support the structure.




rarehistoricalphotos.com





_During the Communist Era in Romania huge massive Soviet-style apartment buildings were built everywhere. In the city of Alba Iulia, they were planning a majestic boulevard but realized one of those ugly monsters got in their way. The solution? They split it in two and moved one of the halves to the other side of the road. They dug under the building, put railways and wheels, and moved it 55 meters away 

The whole operation took 5 hours and 40 minutes and the (now) 2 separate buildings were moved apart on a 33-degree inclined angle. All this was done with the residents still inside the building. A woman decided to place a glass of water on the edge of her balcony and it didn’t spill a drop._


----------



## PovilD

I would move houses in my commieblock neighboring to have more perimetrical stature, and more logical infrastructural system in terms of pedestrian (+cycling) traffic and parking lots. No need to walk on grass from time to time.


----------



## ALEX001

MichiH said:


> I disagree! Since A7 is in service now, safety measures must be adopted for work execution. The remaining works will take (a little bit) longer for sure! If Le Clerk is right that they wanna hurry up with DX12, they will achieve the opposite with the political move to open A7 earlier.


Thats like what I said, but if there wouldn’t have been political pressure it would pro have opened in 2 weeks and it would be completely done, not with some barriers and joints missing.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

sponge_bob said:


> I was just about to ask about that very issue. A0 south was contracted a year and half ago and the design on one lot was then signed off in summer and some construction clearly started in late summer (3 months ago).
> 
> *However *_my trusty satellite_ can only find short fragments under construction at present. Has *all the land* been expropriated and handed over to that contractor yet by any chance???????
> 
> We are a year and a half post contract signing here!!!!!!!


Ye trusty satellite. Is it sentinel hub by any chance?
The contractor got that building permit (only for 2 kilometers) as a headstart, expropriations weren't finished. The full permit was emitted last month
26 nov


----------



## sponge_bob

Mascarpone1337 said:


> Ye trusty satellite. Is it sentinel hub by any chance?


Absolutely correct, both instruments. 



> The contractor got that building permit (only for 2 kilometers) as a headstart, expropriations weren't finished. The full permit was emitted last month 26 nov


Ah, so the "start" in late august was a Potemkin start and the videos of that section shown since were all of that 2km stump to the right of the photo (only) _but the real construction start _was 3 months later in late November, a week ago.










Now for my next question, I don't see any signs of archaeology works anywhere....do these still have to be done????

Normally a roads agency will finish expropriations, service reroutes and archaeology BEFORE the end of the design phase of a DB contract!!!!!


----------



## Le Clerk

We reported here that the builder received full lot permit about a month ago, quite a few times.

The initial short 2 km permit was for site organisation.

But now works are visible on other streches of that lot, including on the large junction with DN5, check the video I posted above.

Archeology works were also visible in previous movies, I think they are by now completed. They discovered some remains from a village from ancient times if I remember well.

But how can you do archeology before works start, if archeological relics are discovered as a result of the digging performed during works, as in this case on A0 lot 2?!


----------



## Le Clerk

Rednaxela001 said:


> Thats like what I said, but if there wouldn’t have been political pressure it would pro have opened in 2 weeks and it would be completely done, not with some barriers and joints missing.


To be honest, the problem with the joint, which caused in fact all this monstruous scandal in the media, and .... wait for it...._the_ flat tire...was problably the result of the builder.

Anyway, I have to say the whole discussion is fabricated and blown out of proportion precisely because we have general elections tomorrow, yeah, it also works good the other way, and if people are so much outraged by this political blunder of the incumbent government, they would probably like to vote with PSD or other party that was not involved in this infamy, but did not do much about infrastructure either, and so they could not make mistakes.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Anyway, I have to say the whole discussion is fabricated and blown out of proportion precisely because we have general elections tomorrow,


Yes!



Le Clerk said:


> and if people are so much outraged by this political blunder of the incumbent government, they would probably like to vote with PSD or other party


No! I think that any party in any country of the world would do the same shit. Just because it is politics! I could only imagine that a ruling party would not do this if the party is totally against road construction and don't fights to convince voters who are in favour of road construction.

OTOH, symbolic groundbreaking ceremonies are not a safety issue but even more clearly just a political move. Chris already mentioned the A1 widening groundbreaking ceremony before German Bundestag election in 2017. I also love to repeat that the groundbreaking of the A66 Riederwald tunnel happened on 23rd September 2009. Just a few days prior to the Bundestag election back then. Both projets are not yet under construction - many years later. Well, preliminary works are undergoing for A66 meanwhile but not more.


----------



## Le Clerk

We had quite a few of such ceremonial openings, but this was jinxed indeed by this flat tire event. And that just before elections! Now how can anyone miss this as a truly national milestone failure and exploit it properly for political purposes in the upcoming elections?!


----------



## bogdymol

@Le Clerk : you should stop it.

It is not about the flat tire, but about opening a road that was not ready to be opened safely.

We should be happy that the flat tire resulted only in stopping on the hard shoulder. But would you have been so vocal if the outcome would have been like in this video for example?


----------



## MichiH

^^ THIS!


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> @Le Clerk : you should stop it.
> 
> It is not about the flat tire, but about opening a road that was not ready to be opened safely.
> 
> We should be happy that the flat tire resulted only in stopping on the hard shoulder. But would you have been so vocal if the outcome would have been like in this video for example?


Yes, I would have been vocal!! But! *It didn't happen*. On the other hand, by sheer probability, some lives may have been saved already due to this opening, Bacau being one of the most clogged and dangerous spot on DN2, the national road with most road fatalities in Romania.


----------



## Le Clerk

Anyway, leaving this aside, there is now good news about investment in motorway forestation. About 22 mil RON (4.5 mil Euros) will be invested in forest walls along some sections of A2.

I noticed there are already such forests along A2 last summer, and they look very good from the motorway, aside from the fact that protect from snow piling up on the motorway from the neighboring fields.

And I hope they continue with such initiatives.


----------



## Le Clerk

Look, nice smooth drive 🤠


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Look, nice smooth drive 🤠


How many reliable posters have to explain to you that_ it is not nice, smooth or driveable._


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> How many reliable posters have to explain to you that_ it is not nice, smooth or driveable._


Yeah, it is obviously awful from the movies. But especially when one gets that explained, that is the driving experience explained.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> But especially when one gets that explained, that is the driving experience explained.


A metaphor for the motorway network that Romania _never actually built _that.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> A metaphor for the motorway network that Romania _never actually built _that.


Actual drivers there report a fabulous drive, and zero issues, but nevermind. That is not important. We know better from here.


----------



## Adrian.02

Le Clerk said:


> COVID was also in September and May, when the local and europarliament elections took place. In the latter case, Romania was under emergency situation, now it was not. Both in September and May we had record, record high turnover. Now we have record low turnover...in 30 years!


Elections in May 2020??With all respect,do you even know when elections take/took place in Romania?
The Europarliamentary elections were in May 2019(!!),when no COVID was there,and it was more of an anger vote against the then-PSD government.
And now,we see the rise of formations like AUR(an extremist,nationalist Party),which hasn't happened since PRM was still receiving votes.
End OT.


----------



## Le Clerk

Adrian.02 said:


> Elections in May 2020??With all respect,do you even know when elections take/took place in Romania?
> The Europarliamentary elections were in May 2019(!!),when no COVID was there,and it was more of an anger vote against the then-PSD government.
> And now,we see the rise of formations like AUR(an extremist,nationalist Party),which hasn't happened since PRM was still receiving votes.
> End OT.


Yeah, I mixed up the euros.

But nonetheles the results are simly catastrophic for everything, let alone infrastructure. At least we get rid of flat tires due to motorway openings.

Yeah, and AUR is a real catastrophe. We have now gotten a fully grown Nazi party in parliament with a strong base and one to form the governing alliance potentially. And they care about Orthodoxy, family and nation, and dont give crap about infrastructure. Sweet!


----------



## Adrian.02

Le Clerk said:


> Yeah, and AUR is a real catastrophe. We have now gotten a fully grown Nazi party in parliament with a strong base and one to form the governing alliance potentially. And they care about Orthodoxy, family and nation, and dont give crap about infrastructure. Sweet!


If they unite us with the Republic of Moldova,we'll be able to build the whole of A8-Moldova Motorway!🤣


----------



## Le Clerk

They do not care at all about infrastructure. It is not even a word in their vocabulary.


----------



## Le Clerk

Hey, there is life for motorways after this political shitstorm. The last lot of Transilvania motorway is out for offers for construction. It is a 26 km between Suplacu and Chiribis, estimated at about eur 100 million. This lot was partly built by Bechtel, including the 2 km long Suplacu viaduct.


----------



## The Wild Boy

PSD won the elections?!?! 

See you in 60 years when Romania finishes it's motorway network.


----------



## Adrian.02

The Wild Boy said:


> PSD won the elections?!?!
> 
> See you in 60 years when Romania finishes it's motorway network.


Well they won,but there is a possibility that the centre-Right Parties will form a governing coallition and have majority(This would be the best option for Romania)


----------



## AlexisMD

The Wild Boy said:


> PSD won the elections?!?!
> 
> See you in 60 years when Romania finishes it's motorway network.


Only by numbers but they will not be in power, will stay in opposition


----------



## ChrisZwolle

AlexisMD said:


> Only by numbers but they will not be in power, will stay in opposition


It doesn't seem like a real 'win' for them. They lost a third of their vote share compared to 2016 and do not have any natural coalition partners so it's virtually impossible for them to take power. 

The Romanian diaspora vote isn't as important as the presidential elections, only 4 out of 329 seats are reserved for the diaspora vote, so they do not have as much weight. In 2019, 94% of the diaspora vote went to Iohannis.


----------



## kdpy

Election results have advantages. They will be lobbing for new highways in Romanian Moldova and Republic of Moldova (political reasons) where aren't any motorways except recently opened Bacau bypass. Republic of Moldova is the biggest european country without any highways.


----------



## Le Clerk

kdpy said:


> Election results have advantages. They will be lobbing for new highways in Romanian Moldova and Republic of Moldova (political reasons) where aren't any motorways except recently opened Bacau bypass. Republic of Moldova is the biggest european country without any highways.



Already A7 is prioritized for the Recovery Fund and has good chances to be completed in the coming 5 years (a 450 km long motorway). A8 is also a priority, as are the connections with the bridge at Braila. The arrival of a strong conservative party is the biggest change and clear winner of these elections, and that will put huge pressure on the center-right gov to deliver even better on promises.

But yeah, it is all good, after counting the votes the current government will be capable to form a steady majority and continue the work on motorways. And speaking:

*Last lot of A1 mountain section LOT 2 is out for tender. It is a 31 km long lot, 2 year design, and 5 year build, at an estimated cost of eur 1 billion. 16 km of the total of 31 are tunnels and viaducts. This is a purely mountain section. 










A1 mountain costs so far at well over 3 billion euros. *


----------



## Le Clerk

*Seems a sleeping Ro forumer will make it as Transportation Minister in this new government. *


----------



## bogdymol

^^ I haven't read anything about this in the mass media. I certainly hope it will like you say, but let's wait for things to calm down and a government proposal to be official.


----------



## Theijs

Wasn’t there a forummer Minister of Transport during the technocrat government of Dacian Ciolos? Are you talking about the same person?


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> Already A7 is prioritized for the Recovery Fund and has good chances to be completed in the coming 5 years (a 450 km long motorway). A8 is also a priority, as are the connections with the bridge at Braila. The arrival of a strong conservative party is the biggest change and clear winner of these elections, and that will put huge pressure on the center-right gov to deliver even better on promises.
> 
> But yeah, it is all good, after counting the votes the current government will be capable to form a steady majority and continue the work on motorways. And speaking:
> 
> *Last lot of A1 mountain section LOT 2 is out for tender. It is a 31 km long lot, 2 year design, and 5 year build, at an estimated cost of eur 1 billion. 16 km of the total of 31 are tunnels and viaducts. This is a purely mountain section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A1 mountain costs so far at well over 3 billion euros. *


Black bars = viaducts or tunnels? 

It will be eye - rape to drive on this section once it's finished.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Black bars = viaducts or tunnels?
> 
> It will be eye - rape to drive on this section once it's finished.


Black bars are tunnels.

This motorway is going to be one of the most difficult and, for that matter, one of the most spectacular to build in Europe in the coming years.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> Black bars are tunnels.
> 
> This motorway is going to be one of the most difficult and, for that matter, one of the most spectacular to build in Europe in the coming years.





Le Clerk said:


> Black bars are tunnels.
> 
> This motorway is going to be one of the most difficult and, for that matter, one of the most spectacular to build in Europe in the coming years.


Along with A3 and A8 of course. 
Those are the only motorways that will go through the Carpathians, right?


----------



## bogdymol

Theijs said:


> Wasn’t there a forummer Minister of Transport during the technocrat government of Dacian Ciolos? Are you talking about the same person?


He was employed as a personal advisor to the technocrat Prime Minister Dacian Ciolos. In the meantime he became a member of the Parliament. I really hope he will get an even better position in the new government, but we can only wait and see for now.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> ^^ I haven't read anything about this in the mass media. I certainly hope it will like you say, but let's wait for things to calm down and a government proposal to be official.


It is in the media, and discussed on the Ro forum. USR wants to get in the current cabinet build-up negotiations, inter alia, the transports minister and there can be only one for that job from USR.









Negocieri pentru guvern. Ce pretenții de ministere ridică PNL, USR-PLUS și UDMR


Alegerile de duminică și demisia premierului Ludovic Orban dau startul unei perioade de negocieri dure pentru formarea unei majorități parlamentare de centru-dreapta, din PNL-USR-PLUS și UDMR, care să poată da noul Guvern.




romania.europalibera.org


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Along with A3 and A8 of course.
> Those are the only motorways that will go through the Carpathians, right?


Yes, and A6. There are 4 mountain motorways, and at least 3 more expressways.


----------



## Le Clerk

Rednaxela001 said:


> I think the way @Le Clerk said it was clear enough. I understand the confusion dough. Anyway, another question, is there any FS of that part of the A3? As it would be important to connect the A13 with it.


If you mean if there is a FS for the rest of A3 to Predeal and further to Comarnic and Ploiesti, yes, but it is outdated and needs to be completely redone. The FS was tendered earlier this year and should be contracted any time.








Autostrada Ploiești - Brașov: CNAIR a primit o singură ofertă la licitația pentru revizuirea studiului de fezabilitate - Economica.net


Compania Națională de Administrare a Infrastructurii Rutiere (CNAIR) a primit o ofertă la licitația pentru completarea/revizuirea Studiului de Fezabilitate și elaborarea Proiectului Tehnic necesare construcției tronsonului de autostradă Ploiești - Brașov, a anunțat luni Ministerul...




www.economica.net





Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on your POV), there are more chances for A13 Brasov-Bacau to be ready before A3 Brasov-Comarnic.


----------



## ALEX001

Le Clerk said:


> If you mean if there is a FS for the rest of A3 to Predeal and further to Comarnic and Ploiesti, yes, but it is outdated and needs to be completely redone. The FS was tendered earlier this year and should be contracted any time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autostrada Ploiești - Brașov: CNAIR a primit o singură ofertă la licitația pentru revizuirea studiului de fezabilitate - Economica.net
> 
> 
> Compania Națională de Administrare a Infrastructurii Rutiere (CNAIR) a primit o ofertă la licitația pentru completarea/revizuirea Studiului de Fezabilitate și elaborarea Proiectului Tehnic necesare construcției tronsonului de autostradă Ploiești - Brașov, a anunțat luni Ministerul...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.economica.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on your POV), there are more chances for A13 Brasov-Bacau to be ready before A3 Brasov-Comarnic.


What I actually meant was the A3 that is going north from Rasnov - Cristian. So the A3 in direction Sighisoara.


----------



## Le Clerk

Rednaxela001 said:


> What I actually meant was the A3 that is going north from Rasnov - Cristian. So the A3 in direction Sighisoara.


The remaining A3 between Brasov and Sighisoara/Tg Mures is in limbo for now. Nothing is planned in the coming years. Instead, they plan to tender works for Sibiu-Fagaras-Brasov part of A13 next year, though there are issues on the FS, on the Brasov-Fagaras part. In any case, this section opened yesterday will most likely be connected with A13 and further with A1 near Sibiu first (hopefully by 2026), instead of being continued to Tg Mures. That is longer term.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> The remaining A3 between Brasov and Sighisoara/Tg Mures is in limbo for now. Nothing is planned in the coming years. Instead, they plan to tender works for Sibiu-Fagaras-Brasov part of A13 next year, though there are issues on the FS, on the Brasov-Fagaras part. In any case, this section opened yesterday will most likely be connected with A13 and further with A1 near Sibiu first (hopefully by 2026), instead of being continued to Tg Mures. That is longer term.


I explained that it's such a dumb move to get the traffic from A3 to A13 then to A1 and then from A1 to A10 and A3 again, while they can and should consider the section from Brasov to TG Mures as it's the most logical thing, plus traffic from A3 won't have to merge on A1, which will decrease the traffic going from A13 interchange to A10 interchange, and it will separate the traffic on A1 and A3. 

Now in reality, if they go the way they have planned it now, i don't know how much will traffic increase on that section, but i know that this is a bad idea. And probably that's why instead of a DX13 they decided it to be A13 motorway.

If you ask me DX12 should've been a motorway too.

This is such a dumb move, but ok.


----------



## Le Clerk

In between Sibiu and Brasov traffic is much higher than in between Brasov and Tg Mures.Actually, Brasov-Sibiu is very busy, while Brasov-TgMures is quite ok for take-overs. It is logical to start with the busiest road first. 

Brasov-Tg Mures is not scrapped for ever, only deferred after Brasov-Sibiu. Until then, I think A1 has the capacity to take that traffic from A13.


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

I agree. When you start "from scratch" you have to build the most important sections first. When that is done, other projects can follow. 
Brasov - Targu Mures won´t be cheap, either.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> *Seems a sleeping Ro forumer will make it as Transportation Minister in this new government. *



*So it is ! *


----------



## bogdymol

It is not official yet, but I agree that at this moment he has 99% chances of becoming the next Transport Minister. 

This is excellent news for the Romanian infrastructure: getting a competent and dedicated person in charge of it.


----------



## Le Clerk

A0 south lot 2


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## Le Clerk

Truck jam on the DX12 site, UMB lot (section 2, 40 km)


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Here is the intersection A3/13, just above *the airport at Ghimbav currently U/C*:


I was confused like @sponge_bob yesterday. I was about to complain but read it again and realized that the airport must be u/c. Reading the sentence again now.... yes, it is clear but @Le Clerk pleeeease avoid such confusion next time. Thanks.


----------



## Le Clerk

I thought sentence order in complex phrases was clear in English. But I will try to be more clear next time.


----------



## AlexAllex




----------



## Le Clerk

A7 Bacău by-pass in night mode


----------



## ALEX001

A nice drive on the A3 Rasnov Cristian opened on the 18th of December.


----------



## Le Clerk

I admit I am impressed by Alsim Alarko's mobilisation on A0 south Lot 2. Check out the truck queue 1.5 km long on DN5 (gravel loads). I did not expect that mobilisation from a new foreign builder in Romania.


----------



## ALEX001

I have a question, are there any major Infrastructures done around Bucharest besides the A0? The traffic in Bucharest is still very chaotic so is there gonna change anything?


----------



## The Wild Boy

Rednaxela001 said:


> I have a question, are there any major Infrastructures done around Bucharest besides the A0? The traffic in Bucharest is still very chaotic so is there gonna change anything?


Building more Boulevards, Boulevard Bridges, Boulevards with highway - like junctions and possible underground Boulevards?

Oh and Bucharest metro should get rid of most of the traffic too
I assume those are the only ones. 
Because as we discussed previously, a motorway running through Bucharest is only possible on paper and nothing else. Just a dream that never happened, and never will.


----------



## bogdymol

Now its official: Catalin Drula (forum member cutterd) is the official nomination for the Transport Ministry position. In the next couple of days the parliament will vote for the new government, which normally shall be only a formality as a coalition with sufficient members has been formed. 

You can read more about Catalin Drula in this article (use google translate): 








Cine este Cătălin Drulă, propus noul Ministru al Transporturilor: „Forumistul” care i-a contrat pe miniștrii PSD când au vrut să elimine din pix autostrada Sibiu - Pitești din MasterPlan, fondator al Asociației Pro Infrastructura







monitorizari.hotnews.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, that is true. But for now they are planning to build only Pitesti-Mioveni, to fulfill a commitment to the Dacia plant. But this is still good, it is a begining of this old road (it is a road since at least medieval times) as they could start planning also for Mioveni-Campulung and then further to Bran/Brasov. It is a long term project, but at least it is started now.


----------



## Le Clerk

A3:Rasnov-Cristian


----------



## Le Clerk

Since I did a summary of openings for 2020, I will do a summary of expected openings for 2021 (the probability is debatable, so I will leave it as "expected", since a lot of openings this year were also in the low probability). In any case, this is in order of probabilty of openings, from high to low.

H1 / Mid 2021:

A10: ICs @ Sebes and Alba Iulia (2 km)

A10: lot 2 (25 km)

And with that, A10 will be complete.


H2 / end 2021:

A3: Tg Mures-Ungheni (5 km)

A3: Chetani-Campia Turzii (16 km)

DX12: section 2 (40 km)


----------



## SRC_100

🔼 🔼
So, total +/- 100 km?
Your expectation are based on realism or wishful thinking?


----------



## Le Clerk

Deadlines, progress, planning, 2020 results.


----------



## MichiH

SRC_100 said:


> So, total +/- 100 km?


If all projects of Le Clerks list would be opened except of DX12, we are under 50km. Opening or not opening a 40km section is a huge difference for today's Romanian figures.

We'd better count at the end of the year. How many km of motorway have been opened in 2020 - 60km? 2021 will be in the same range...

55km in 2019, 42km in 2018, 15km in 2017, 0km in 2016, 49km in 2015, 49km in 2014,...


----------



## Le Clerk

Map of motorway situation in Romania.
Black: motorways in use.
Green: motorways opened this year
Red: motorways contracted or U/C in 2020








*2007 *-


History of motorway openings (+ 2021 expectations):

*2004 *- 97,2 km
*2007* - 50,7 km
*2009* - 42 km
*2010* - 28 km
*2011 *- 57 km
*2012 -* 139 km
*2013 *- 108 km
*2014* - 28,2 km*
*2015 *- 46,6 km
*2016* - 22,1 km*
*2017 *- 15 km
*2018 *- 58,4 km
*2019 *- 42 km
*2020 *- 62 km
_*2021 - 88 km*_

*Currently Romania has about 912 km of motorway. *


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Red: motorways contracted or U/C in 2020


I thought it should be read:

Red: Contracted
Brown: u/c

or vice versa? What should it mean?


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> If all projects of Le Clerks list would be opened except of DX12, we are under 50km. Opening or not opening a 40km section is a huge difference for today's Romanian figures.
> 
> We'd better count at the end of the year. How many km of motorway have been opened in 2020 - 60km? 2021 will be in the same range...
> 
> 55km in 2019, 42km in 2018, 15km in 2017, 0km in 2016, 49km in 2015, 49km in 2014,...


See above.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> I thought it should be read:
> 
> Red: Contracted
> Brown: u/c
> 
> or vice versa? What should it mean?


Brown should be U/C but on DX12 lot 2 and lot 3 are mixed up. Lot 2 should be brown and lot 3 should be red.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> See above.


And wikipedia has also different figures and indicates: Highways in Romania - Wikipedia

​
YearOpened
(km)Total
(km)201451688201548735201715748201859807201943849202065914


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Brown should be U/C but on DX12 lot 2 and lot 3 are mixed up. Lot 2 should be brown and lot 3 should be red.


A10 lot 2 (red) is not u/c? The whole map is messed up.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> A10 lot 2 (red) is not u/c? The whole map is messed up.


All red/dark red sections should be read as either contracted or U/C. That was the intention.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> And wikipedia has also different figures and indicates: Highways in Romania - Wikipedia
> 
> ​
> 
> YearOpened
> (km)Total
> (km)201451688201548735201715748201859807201943849202065914


For 2020 there are only 62 km opened, which we also reported as such here (not counting the I/C on A10 near Sebes and Alba which are not yet opened). I am not going to check the rest of numbers.


----------



## RipleyLV

So I don't get it: is the București ring U/C now or not?


----------



## MichiH

RipleyLV said:


> So I don't get it: is the București ring U/C now or not?


Exactly! The map is crap!

I think that one out of 3 sections in the south can be considered as u/c if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Le Clerk

RipleyLV said:


> So I don't get it: is the București ring U/C now or not?


Only the dark red section in the south is U/C, which is lot 2 (17 km). The other lots 1 and 3 (light red) are contracted and works should start early next year (design is completed).


----------



## RipleyLV

Judging by the latest satellite view, ground works have started on two short segments around DN5:


----------



## sponge_bob

RipleyLV said:


> is the București ring U/C now or not?


My trusty satellite says no. I see you are using the same trusty satellite.


----------



## Adrian.02

Le Clerk said:


> Map of motorway situation in Romania.


This map could easily represent the motorway system of two countries...(Quite sad,if you think about it)


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Apparently in Austria non-EU companies are banned from participating into tenders for works/services.


Turks are very active bidders in CEE as well as the Chinese. I am inclined to give the Chinese and Turks _some_ business to keep pricing pressure on the Europeans to an extent.


----------



## The Wild Boy

I don't get the whole fuss about kicking Chinese companies. It's not like they are gonna send spies, or do anything bad. Okay, maybe they are trying to have influence in the region and politics, but still.

The only countries (at least what i consider) to be experts in building tunnels are the Swiss, Austrians, and maybe Italians.
In Asia it's China, Japan and maybe South Korea. If a Chinese company offers to build something that will be the same quality as offered by the Austrians or Swiss for example, but for much cheaper, why not choose to go with the Chinese? 
Most motorways in my country for example were built and are being built by the Chinese. At the end it's all USA behind this, trying to deter China from the European region and Balkans, because they don't want China's influence there.

I really liked the part where the Portuguese PM told NATO, once he was asked why Portugal chose to go with the belt and road initiative, the PM told NATO:

“_Listen, we are a sovereign and democratic country, we choose what we want to do, you're not the one supposed to choose for us_”


Oh nevermind, the Chinese sent their army and are on their way to invade Europe.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> Local authorities in Arad and Bihor have launched the procedures for the tendering of the FS and TD of A11 connecting Oradea and Arad, respectively A3 and A1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a 135 km motorway/expressway as follows:
> 
> 2x3 motorway on 15 km near Oradea
> 2x2 motorway on 43 km near Arad
> 2x2 expressway on 76 km in between the motorway sections
> 
> This is also part of Via Carpatia


Also, wasn't Arad - Oradea supposed to be built as a motorway? Why downgraded to Express Road?


----------



## sponge_bob

Very good summary and I agree totally (maybe give the Turks and Spanish a bit more credit is all). Of course then the problem is that we have to TRUST Italian companies, of whom there are few now, _not to act like a cartel when they price jobs. _I would never trust the Italians _that _much. 


The Wild Boy said:


> The only countries (at least what i consider) to be experts in building tunnels are the Swiss, Austrians, and maybe Italians.
> In Asia it's China, Japan and maybe South Korea. If a Chinese company offers to build something that will be the same quality as offered by the Austrians or Swiss for example, but for much cheaper, why not choose to go with the Chinese?


----------



## MichiH

The Wild Boy said:


> If a Chinese company offers to build something that will be the same quality as offered by the Austrians or Swiss for example, but for much cheaper, why not choose to go with the Chinese?


I think we talk about state-owned Chinese companies, don't we? State-subsidized with a certain goal. If so, it is not free-market economy. Do we really want this?



Le Clerk said:


> Transport minister talked about this recently. Apparently, they want to kick out by all means the Chinese company which is on 1st place in terms of points, and to give the contract to a EU company. *On grounds that the Chinese co is state owned, and benefits from state aid, thus inducing unfair competition within the EU market.*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The EU also has quite strict state aid rules (not allowed, unless...) due to unfair competition. 

I also wonder how Chinese companies want to work in the EU, normally they bring in Chinese workers for Chinese projects abroad, but they can't just work here without a work permit which is apparently relatively difficult to acquire. And local companies may not be enticed to work for a Chinese company as a subcontractor.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

The Wild Boy said:


> I don't get the whole fuss about kicking Chinese companies. It's not like they are gonna send spies, or do anything bad. Okay, maybe they are trying to have influence in the region and politics, but still.








Predatory pricing - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









Dumping (pricing policy) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> I think we talk about state-owned Chinese companies, don't we? State-subsidized with a certain goal. If so, it is not free-market economy. Do we really want this?



That is more of a valid legal pretext IMO, based on EU regulations. The real issue is that Chinese Co's do not have real experience in working with EU regulations, and national rules. And that is very important, if we want to get that EU funding, especially for very expensive and complex projects such as the mountain motorways. We wouldn't want the EU to tell us to fukc off on a 1 billion euro project. Turks can do work on smaller projects in the flat terrain, on 200-300 m jobs, but we wouldn't want to play roulette with expensive and critical mountain crossing motorways. There are enough things that can go wrong, and they do. And BTW, Chinese Co's haven't done any project in Romania, but they go straight for the mountain motorways. That's a bit too much.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Also, wasn't Arad - Oradea supposed to be built as a motorway? Why downgraded to Express Road?


It is a mixed motorway-expressway, even a 2x3 motoroway for a while. But you are right, I do not get the expressway part, they are making the same mistake as on DX12, which was supposed to be a motorway initially.


----------



## Theijs

ChrisZwolle said:


> The EU also has quite strict state aid rules (not allowed, unless...) due to unfair competition.
> 
> I also wonder how Chinese companies want to work in the EU, normally they bring in Chinese workers for Chinese projects abroad, but they can't just work here without a work permit which is apparently relatively difficult to acquire. And local companies may not be enticed to work for a Chinese company as a subcontractor.


I wonder why Romania doesn’t have provisions in the tenders like:
- one of the EU goals is to create jobs, preferably on the local market, so as government we include a demand that the company should already have 
EU residence permit;

company should have track record in applying EU legislation(
the company should have a proven track record in minimum of x similar projects within the EU (mountains).


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: we were discussing above that a Chinese company won (actually got on 1st place) lot 4 of PiSi, a 10 km mountain section worth eur 400 m. But take a look below who are the bidders for lot 3, a 37 km mountain lot valued at over eur 1 b.

1. ASOCIEREA STRABAG SRL -ACCIONA CONSTRUCCION SA

2. ASOCIEREA AKTOR SOCIETATE TEHNICA ANONIMA (AKTOR S.A.) - RIZZANI DE ECCHER SA

3. ASOCIEREA ASTALDI SPA - TANCRAD SRL

4. IMPRESA PIZZAROTTI & C SPA

5. TERNA TOURIST TECHNICAL AND MARITIME SOCIETE ANONYME

*6. CHINA CIVIL ENGINEERING CONSTRUCTION CORPORATION (CCECC) - CHINA RAILWAY 14TH BUREAU GROUP CO LTD 
7. CHINA COMMUNICATIONS CONSTRUCTION COMPANY LTD- DIMEX-2000 COMPANY S.R.L. 
8. CHINA STATE CONSTRUCTION ENGINEERING CORPORATION LTD 
9. HUNAN PROVINCIAL COMMUNICATIONS PLANNING, SURVEY & DESIGN INSTITUTE CO., LTD 
10. KOLIN INSAAT TURIZM SANAYI VE TICARET A.S. 
11. MAKYOL INSAAT SANAYI TURIZM VE TICARET A.S. - OZALTIN INSAAT TICARET VE SANAYI A.S. - YAPI MERKEZI İNŞAAT VE SANAYI A.Ş. - GÜLERMAK AĞIR SANAYI İNŞAAT VE TAAHHÜT A.Ş. 
12. MAPA INSAAT VE TICARET ANONIM SIRKETI - CENGIZ INSAAT SANAYI VE TICARET A.S. 
13. POWER CONSTRUCTION CORPORATION OF CHINA LIMITED - OZGUN INSAAT TAAHHUT SANAYI VE TICARET LTD. STI. - POWERCHINA ROADBRIDGE GROUP CO., LTD 
14. REC ULUSLARARASI İNŞAAT YATIRIM SANAYİ VE TİCARET ANONİM ŞİRKETİ - ONUR TAAHHUT TAŞIMACILIK INŞAAT TICARET VE SANAYI A.Ş. 
15. TEKFEN İNŞAAT VE TESISAT A.Ş. (TEKFEN CONSTRUCTION & INSTALLATION CO., INC.) - DOGUS INSAAT VE TICARET A.S*

And then comes lot 2 which is similar in length, cost and difficulty, and where we do not have yet bids opened, but we can assume there will be a deluge of Chinese and Turkish companies.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> BTW: take a look who are the bidders for lot 3 of PiSi:
> 
> 13. POWER CONSTRUCTION CORPORATION OF CHINA LIMITED - OZGUN INSAAT TAAHHUT SANAYI VE TICARET LTD. STI. - POWERCHINA ROADBRIDGE GROUP CO., LTD
> 
> we can assume there will be a deluge of Chinese and Turkish companies.


Or a combination of the two...
Is number 13 the Turkish branch of a Chinese company or a consortium of Chinese and Turkish company?


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> Or a combination of the two...
> Is number 13 the Turkish branch of a Chinese company or a consortium of Chinese and Turkish company?


A consortium.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Damn, that's a lot of Chinese and Turkish companies. 

Strabag on the other hand is far reliable Austrian company and has knowledge in building tunnels, viaducts and bridges. They are doing well in my country too.


----------



## Le Clerk

Speaking of STRABAG, Ungheni-Tg Mures site on A3, TBO this year.


----------



## Le Clerk

Also, on A3, UMB to open site in a few days on Nadaselu-Zimbor lot (30 km) of A3 won in 2020. Pretty fast and early in the winter.

And a preview of the geography of the site before works start:


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Damn, that's a lot of Chinese and Turkish companies.
> 
> Strabag on the other hand is far reliable Austrian company and has knowledge in building tunnels, viaducts and bridges. They are doing well in my country too.


STRABAG or ASTALDI, they are both very good. I am rooting for ASTALDI, as they are in consortium with a fairly profficient Romanian builder (TANCRAD) which also constructs the Braila bridge, and will start site on lot 5 (30 km) of Pitesti-Sibiu in early spring. They are close to the future lot 3 so they could organise better the logistics. ASTALDI also built tunnels in Romania before, on metro line 5 in Bucharest.


----------



## Le Clerk

The great viaduct of Lot 1 of PiSi:















Lot 1 is 14 km long, is at 27% now, and due for completion in 2023.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Oh boy... i can imagine what the rest of PiSi will be like. Amazing!


----------



## Le Clerk

UMB army enters A3 Nadaselu-Zimbor site (30 km)


----------



## Le Clerk

Adrian.02 said:


> I'm sorry to say this,but you missed the point.
> Currently there are NO rest areas where you can enjoy a meal on the entire Romanian motorway network,whereas in Central&Western Europe,it's already something ordinary to have such establishments.


There are on A2, Rompetrol, Petrom and OMV, but they have small restaurants, or smaller than what is the plan for the new stations.


----------



## Le Clerk

marty11 said:


> A0 South: 33km/55km now U/C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=862638207912406


Does anyone know WTH is happening with AKTOR and their design on lot 3 of A0 south ?!


----------



## Adrian.02

Le Clerk said:


> There are on A2, Rompetrol, Petrom and OMV, but they have small restaurants, or smaller than what is the plan for the new stations.


Could be,but I haven't been on the A2 since 2009...
On the other hand,if you enter Romania via Nădlac on the A1 motorway,you won't find any civilised rest areas with normal petrol stations until after Deva,if I remember correctly.Those Petrom&MOL stations on the Lugoj-Nădlac segment are a joke,honestly(For crying out loud,if you want to use the bathroom,you'll have to use a Mobile WC,as they have no incorporated WC's in the gas station-let alone grab a bite inside...)


----------



## Le Clerk

I've seen those, and thought the same.


----------



## bogdymol

Yes, but with this new tender we will have proper gas stations with decent facilities.


----------



## Theijs

bogdymol said:


> This is a render of how they should look like when completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is surprising for me at least, is that all gas stations will be built by MOL or by Rompetrol (both major players in the fuel industry in Romania, with a nice market share). However, there are no stations from Petrom/OMV, which is the largest such player on the market in Romania.
> 
> The complete list you can find here.


Thanks for sharing the render and the list.
Some months ago I wrote here that the petrol station with rest area’s don’t meet the level elsewhere in the EU, now this is going to be fixed.

When should all the new rest areas be operational?


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> Thanks for sharing the render and the list.
> Some months ago I wrote here that the petrol station with rest area’s don’t meet the level elsewhere in the EU, now this is going to be fixed.
> 
> When should all the new rest areas be operational?


I think the deadlines are contractual, and are confidential. What we know is that these contracts are signed for a period of 20 years (the areas for service space are under concession by operators), and their operators (MOL and Rompetrol) have a financial interest to make them operational ASAP, in order to start cashing money. But the construction of such a complex service space takes time, so I think we won't see the first ones operational until next year.


----------



## bogdymol

First render of A7 Ploiesti - Buzau




__ https://www.facebook.com/1555709434689130/posts/2761936284066433


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> First render of A7 Ploiesti - Buzau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/1555709434689130/posts/2761936284066433


Waiting for the tenders for works for this section of A7. Soon.
BTW: nice work for Consistrans. Don't remember to have seen this for other projects before.

PS: what's with the side lanes, outside the motorway platform? Bike lanes/agricultural vehicles lanes?










PS2: I love they plan to plant trees on the side of the motorway.

BTW: does this pass the "green" requirements of the Recovery Fund? I mean the water canal, trees, EV stations, bike lanes ... ?!


----------



## stickedy

Looks like a water flow from the illustration


----------



## Le Clerk

stickedy said:


> Looks like a water flow from the illustration


Probably a rain water canal. It'd be a miracle if they integrated this motorway with a new irrigation canal.

But near this canal, at the extremity of the motorway lies an additional lane, probably for agricultural vehicles. It is a real mess when agricultural vehicles take on the motorway, at low speed, and in addition bring mud, hay etc. So I'd love to see this implemented as a first in Romania.

Undoubtedly, the best motorway design so far in Romania with A7.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> But near this canal, at the extremity of the motorway lies an additional lane, probably for agricultural vehicles.


That would be a nice idea, but I am afraid I have to give you some bad news.

That lane is a stoned road for motorway maintenance vehicles to be able to drive onto. It is the same also on A1 near Arad for example (Google Streetview - it used to look better, but since is a relatively unused stoned road, nature started growing on it). This road is within the motorway fences, so no chance for agricultural vehicles to drive on.


----------



## Le Clerk

Offers opened for A1 PiSi lot 2 (31 km pure mountain lot), with 7 tunnels (5 km in lenght), 27 viaducts, one ecoduct, 22 bridges. The value of the lot is 1 billion euros.

*1. ASOCIEREA AKTOR S.A. - RIZZANI DE ECCHER SpA (Grecia - Italia)

2. ASTALDI SPA (Italia)

3. ASOCIEREA CHINA COMMUNICATIONS CONSTRUCTION COMPANY LTD. – DRUM ASFALT SRL - DIMEX-2000 COMPANY S.R.L (China – Romania – Romania)

4. IMPRESA PIZZAROTTI & CSpA (Italia)

5. KOLIN INSAAT TURIZM SANAYI VE TICARET ANONIM SIRKETI (Turcia)

6. ASOCIEREA MAKYOL INSAAT SANAYI TURIZM VE TICARET A.S. – GÜLERMAK AĞIR SANAYI İNŞAAT VE TAAHHÜT A.Ş. - YAPI MERKEZI İNŞAAT VE SANAYI A.Ş. - OZALTIN INSAAT TICARET VE SANAYI A.S. - - (Turcia)

7. ASOCIEREA MAPA INSAAT VE TICARET A.S. - CENGIZ INSAAT SANAYI VE TICARET A.S. (Turcia)

8. ASOCIEREA REC ULUSLARARASI İNŞAAT YATIRIM SANAYİ VE TİCARET ANONİM ŞİRKETİ - ONUR TAAHHUT TAŞIMACILIK INŞAAT TICARET VE SANAYI A.Ş. (Turcia)

9. ASOCIEREA SINOHYDRO CORPORATION LIMITED – POWER CONSTRUCTION CORPORATION OF CHINA LTD – POWERCHINA ROADBRIDGE GROUP CO. LTD – OZGUN INSAAT TAAHHUT SANAYI VE TICARET LIMITED SIRKETI (China - Turcia)

10. ASOCIEREA STRABAG SRL - ACCIONA CONSTRUCCION SA (Romania -Spania)

11. ASOCIEREA TEKFEN INSAAT VE TICARET A.S. – DOGUS INSAAT VE TICARET A.S. (Turcia)









*


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> That would be a nice idea, but I am afraid I have to give you some bad news.
> 
> That lane is a stoned road for motorway maintenance vehicles to be able to drive onto. It is the same also on A1 near Arad for example (Google Streetview - it used to look better, but since is a relatively unused stoned road, nature started growing on it). This road is within the motorway fences, so no chance for agricultural vehicles to drive on.



Yeah, I see, too bad. It'd have been too good to be so.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

11 offers, that's not bad. But what's up with the Turkish invasion?

I can't tell much about those Turkish contractors, but I believe Strabag + Acciona have the best papers (but maybe not the most advantageous offer).


----------



## Le Clerk

Turkish companies (not those in the list) won some good contracts on A3 and A0 in Romania. Let's hope they prove they can deliver on those. Romania has become an interesting market for building companies. And will stay so for the coming decade at least.

PS: there is a prequalifications stage in the process, and only 6 companies at most will pass the bar in this stage. We can guestimate who ....


----------



## Le Clerk

Good progress on Pitesti-Sibiu lot 1.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Le Clerk said:


> Offers opened for A1 PiSi lot 2 (31 km pure mountain lot), with 7 tunnels (5 km in lenght), 27 viaducts, one ecoduct, 22 bridges. The value of the lot is 1 billion euros.
> 
> *1. ASOCIEREA AKTOR S.A. - RIZZANI DE ECCHER SpA (Grecia - Italia)
> 
> 2. ASTALDI SPA (Italia)
> 
> 3. IMPRESA PIZZAROTTI & CSpA (Italia)
> 
> 4. ASOCIEREA STRABAG SRL - ACCIONA CONSTRUCCION SA (Austria -Spania)*


FTFY


----------



## Le Clerk

I am pretty fine with that



> *2. ASTALDI SPA (Italia)
> 
> 4. ASOCIEREA STRABAG SRL - ACCIONA CONSTRUCCION SA (Austria -Spania)*


----------



## Le Clerk

My estimates on the building of mountain motorways:

I think it is feasible that all mountain lots on A1 PiSi are signed this year, or the next one at most. The target is completion by 2027-2029.

Starting with next year, some mountain lots of A8 could be tendered and signed. The whole A8 mountain tender could take a lot more time though than any motorway. It would be exceptional if completed by 2035.

Starting with 2023, we could see mountain lots of A13 tendered for works (the FS is due for 2022), with a deadline for 2030.

Starting with 2024-2025 we could see lots of A3 mountain to be tendered for works, with deadline for 2030.

In the meanwhile we could see some activity of the Northern Motorway (with the FS signed), or the Pitesti-Campulung-Brasov DX, but it is too early to tell now. On A6 we could see the FS and TD launched this year or next one.


----------



## Le Clerk

Expansion of DNCB south to 2x2 / Berceni IC turned non-grade


----------



## G.Valkov

Le Clerk said:


> As for A6, it'd be exceptional if only an expressway were built by 2030, considering how difficult the route is through the mountains there.


The length of the mountain part is approximately 30 km. The rest is pretty much a flat terrain.

Is there some (old) project of the planned route available online?


----------



## Le Clerk

A1, PiSi lot 1


----------



## G.Valkov

Le Clerk said:


> The route is insanely difficult through those mountains, and the current initiative for a FS for an expressway is political mostly, it needs to be said. It is not an initiative from the ministry of transportation, but from local politicians.


A1 and A3 are more difficult than A6, that's for sure.


----------



## Le Clerk

G.Valkov said:


> The length of the mountain part is approximately 50 km. The rest is pretty much a flat terrain.
> 
> Is there some (old) project of the planned route available online?


There is no FS done on A6 - this would be the first attempt, if confirmed in practice. However, some assessments give the mountain part as very difficult, that without the Natura 2000 sites there, which will be a mess for the motorway, especially where the EU is focused now on "green"projects.


----------



## G.Valkov

Le Clerk said:


> There is no FS done on A6 - this would be the first attempt, if confirmed in practice. However, some assessments give the mountain part as very difficult, that without the Natura 2000 sites there, which will be a mess for the motorway, especially where the EU is focused now on "green"projects.


Do you have a map of Natura 2000 sites in Romania?

I think only Turnu Severin - Orsova would be a problem, because of the terrain. The rest is not that difficult and I assume that a future motorway would simply follow the existing road for the most part.


----------



## Le Clerk

G.Valkov said:


> Do you have a map of Natura 2000 sites in Romania?
> 
> I think only Turnu Severin - Orsova would be a problem, because of the terrain. The rest is not that difficult and I assume that a future motorway would simply follow the existing road for the most part.


Yeah, that's where Domogled-Valea Cernei is a Natura 2000 site.


----------



## satanism

cricric said:


> Botevgrad-Vidin is also not a motorway. I don't understand your indignation.


Except for it actually is...or will be anyway.


----------



## G.Valkov

Le Clerk said:


> Yeah, that's where Domogled-Valea Cernei is a Natura 2000 site.


Well, it would be nice if at least some parts of the motorway are set to being built in the upcoming years. Like Sandova Veche - Caransebesh - Lugoj - A1 and Calafat - DTS where the terrain is almost completely flat and super easy.

Also a relatively short tunnel near Plugova could have a big impact on the road safety.


----------



## Le Clerk

G.Valkov said:


> Well, it would be nice if at least some parts of the motorway are set to being built in the upcoming years. Like Sandova Veche - Caransebesh - Lugoj - A1 and Calafat - DTS where the terrain is almost completely flat and super easy.
> 
> Also a relatively short tunnel near Plugova could have a big impact on the road safety.


They need a FS first for the entire A6, at least the one from Lugoj to Caransebes, DTS and further to Calafat or Craiova.
Without a FS, nothing can be started, not even on smaller lots.

Mind you that the local politicians are interested in a Craiova-DTS-Lugoj motorway, with another connection between Craiova and Calafat directly. At least this is how I am reading the news on this proposed expressways.

In the masterplan, the connections look like this:











Note: Never mind the proposed road standard, this will definitely change.

There is currently a FS+TD procedure for an expressway from Craiova to Filiasi and further to Tg Jiu. The procedure is almost closed and should be contracted any time soon. Probably politicians in the area want the expressway continued from Filiasi to DST and the further to Caransebes and Lugoj though this initiative, in order to ensure a fast connection between Craiova and Timisoara. Remains to be seen how the plan to build through the Danube gorges will go, IF this alignment is confirmed.

In the same initiative, there is also a connection with Calafat, but it is not clear which one: Calafat-DTS or Calafat-Craiova. I think it remains to be clarified further. Obviously for Bulgaria it would be better a direct connection between Calafat and DTS, while for Romania a direct connection from Calafat to Craiova would make sense, especially where from Craiova to Pitesti there is now DX12 U/C (downgraded already from A12 as seen in the Masterplan), which ensures a connection to A1 near Pitesti, and another study for an expressway is currently ongoing between Pitesti and Brasov. Any of those expressways Calafat-DTS or Calafat-Craiova would cost probably around 0.5 billion euros (considering a length of around 100 km), so both cannot be built. If the second option is considered (most probably as it would make economic sense), the Calafat-DTS expressway length would extend by approx 100 km through Craiova.

Either way, a mountain FS+TD takes about 3 years or more (looking at previous similar FS), so it'll take some time until we have an idea about the exact alignment, if they contract it this year.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> They need a FS first for the entire A6, at least the one from Lugoj to Caransebes, DTS and further to Calafat or Craiova.
> 
> In the masterplan, the connections look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of those expressways Calafat-DTS or Calafat-Craiova would cost probably around 0.5 billion euros (considering a length of around 100 km), so both cannot be built.


I guess in the future (other) funds remain available for cross border infrastructure, so I guess the DTS - Calafat express road will be financed by that.


----------



## Kamov

G.Valkov said:


> Do you have a map of Natura 2000 sites in Romania?


For the whole Europe





ArcGIS Web Application







natura2000.eea.europa.eu


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> In the same initiative, there is also a connection with Calafat, but it is not clear which one: Calafat-DTS or Calafat-Craiova. I think it remains to be clarified further. Obviously for Bulgaria it would be better a direct connection between Calafat and DTS, while for Romania a direct connection from Calafat to Craiova would make sense, especially where from Craiova to Pitesti there is now DX12 U/C (downgraded already from A12 as seen in the Masterplan), which ensures a connection to A1 near Pitesti, and another study for an expressway is currently ongoing between Pitesti and Brasov. Any of those expressways Calafat-DTS or Calafat-Craiova would cost probably around 0.5 billion euros (considering a length of around 100 km), so both cannot be built. If the second option is considered (most probably as it would make economic sense), the Calafat-DTS expressway length would extend by approx 100 km through Craiova.


What about option 3? DTS - Craiova not in the DN6 corridor but a southern route, maybe more or less in the DJ606 corridor which would only be about 10km longer? And a ~50-60km road to Calafat? The total length for new (main) roads would be about 170km instead of 300km (or 200km instead of 300km if you add the planned Filiasi - Craiova road).
Transit traffic will already bypass Craiova in the north with the u/c DX12, and the DJ606 corridor is kinda "direct western extension".


----------



## sponge_bob

How about extending the A10 southeast to Craiova and ditching the A6?


----------



## MichiH

sponge_bob said:


> How about extending the A10 southeast to Craiova and ditching the A6?


Through the mountains? Or do you mean a route in the DN66 corridor from Simeria to Targu Jiu?


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> What about option 3? DTS - Craiova not in the DN6 corridor but a southern route, maybe more or less in the DJ606 corridor which would only be about 10km longer? And a ~50-60km road to Calafat? The total length for new (main) roads would be about 170km instead of 300km (or 200km instead of 300km if you add the planned Filiasi - Craiova road).
> Transit traffic will already bypass Craiova in the north with the u/c DX12, and the DJ606 corridor is kinda "direct western extension".


That is a good point, but it means not taking advantage of the Craiova-Filiasi common route for A6 and whatever DX will be the one to Tg Jiu. And I am not conviced the mountain part of A6 should go through the Danube gorges.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> How about extending the A10 southeast to Craiova and ditching the A6?


Mountains there are even meaner than on A6 route.

Anyways, the good news is that finally a FS+TD for A6 is not only proposed, but also *budgeted by the government (about 4 m euros)*. That is a first step but a very important one. It is the foundation for discussing concrete building steps in about 3 years.


----------



## Le Clerk

DX 12 sector 3 (32 km) UMB site just opened, first works:


----------



## Le Clerk

A0 south lots 1&2


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## marty11

*A1 Sibiu Pitesti lot 1*


----------



## JackFrost

Adrian.02 said:


> I'm sorry to say this,but you missed the point.
> Currently there are NO rest areas where you can enjoy a meal on the entire Romanian motorway network,whereas in Central&Western Europe,it's already something ordinary to have such establishments.


To be fair, Hungarian network is also lacking decent restaurants at rest stops. I am thinking of Landzeit or Autogrill style establishments. Only fast food is available currently, which is sad.

There were some restaurants on the older sections of M1, M3 and M7 but they all went bankrupt.


----------



## bogdymol

There are several Marche restaurants on the Hungarian motorway network, which offer higher quality food options, but of course at a higher price compared to fast food.

However, on M5 for example (Budapest - SRB/RO border) there are no restaurants nor fast foods. Only gas station sandwiches.


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

bogdymol said:


> There are several Marche restaurants on the Hungarian motorway network, which offer higher quality food options, but of course at a higher price compared to fast food.
> 
> However, on M5 for example (Budapest - SRB/RO border) there are no restaurants nor fast foods. Only gas station sandwiches.


There are a few restaurants, for example near Lajosmizse


----------



## Adrian.02

JackFrost said:


> To be fair, Hungarian network is also lacking decent restaurants at rest stops. I am thinking of Landzeit or Autogrill style establishments. Only fast food is available currently, which is sad.
> 
> There were some restaurants on the older sections of M1, M3 and M7 but they all went bankrupt.


Agreed,but Landzeit isn't exactly a place where I would spend my money at(I don't think that I could get a decent meal under 20€,whereas that can easily be done at a fast food)-basically,a bit too expensive for Eastern European folks.


----------



## JackFrost

Adrian.02 said:


> Agreed,but Landzeit isn't exactly a place where I would spend my money at(I don't think that I could get a decent meal under 20€,whereas that can easily be done at a fast food)-basically,a bit too expensive for Eastern European folks.


I don't know how it is in Romania, but here there is not much difference between prices compared to Western Europe when it comes to food. 

There is a Hungarian food chain called "Trofea". They offer all you can eat for 8.000 ft (about 23 eur/person). Never understood why they don't go near motorways, I am sure it would be a success story.


----------



## Le Clerk

*Spartan* should apply for franchises on Romanian motorways. It is owned by the guy who built the 1 m motorway a few years ago.


----------



## Le Clerk

A few non-grade junctions are currently U/C on DNCB (Bucharest ringroad), with some planned to be completed by year-end, which would ease greatly the traffic in some nearby towns and on DNCB proper.

Domnesti





Mogosoaia





Others are in early stage

Oltenita





Berceni





Cernica





Other sections should see works commenced this year.


You can see the junctions on the map below:

the red sections on DNCB are U/C for 2x2 expansion.
the black section is expanded already and in use
the yellow section is in use, but with some remaining works
the blue line on half of DNCB south is in tender for works (intended: 2x2 expansion and non-grade junctions)


----------



## Le Clerk

The 12 km of expressway on Satu Mare by-pass TBO later this year.


----------



## Le Clerk

A0 south lot 2


----------



## tomis3




----------



## Le Clerk

Construction to start soon on 7 km of a total of 20 km of expressway connecting the Braila bridge. The construction authorisation was just issued.




__ https://www.facebook.com/catalindrulausr/posts/2427136987432049


----------



## Le Clerk

Romania reveals the limits of China’s reach in Europe


While much of Western Europe rolls out the red carpet for Beijing, Bucharest is taking a tougher approach.




www.politico.eu







> Continuing in that vein, Romania's center-right coalition government is now looking to exclude overseas companies, including Chinese ones, from public contracts. It has adopted a memorandum to ban operators from non-EU countries that don't have procurement deals with the bloc in order to speed up the construction of big projects like motorways.
> 
> “We are wary of companies that benefit from direct or indirect subsidies from their home country and unfair comparative advantage,” Prime Minister Florin Cîțu said in an interview with POLITICO last week. “I generally can’t have such companies making bids and winning contracts, if they are from China or anywhere else.”
> 
> Barna stressed the memorandum did not specifically target China but described "enormous social pressure in Romania to make sure our infrastructure plans are carried out.” He said that Chinese and other non-EU firms acquired a poor reputation in Romania because they underbid the competition on contracts but then turned out to be unable to deliver on projects owing to a lack of appropriate regulatory credentials or insufficient resources in Romania.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^

China's CRCC removed from 1st place on PiSi lot 4 (10 km, eur 400 m). Porr is now the winner of the tender. This lot contains one 1.3 km motorway double tunnel. If signed this year (still options for appeals), this lot should be completed by 2025.

Porr is also building at good pace lot 1 of PiSi, which should be completed by end 2022, when Porr could start works on this lot 4.


----------



## Le Clerk

A10 lot 2 by AKTOR, the last lot still U/C of A10 until a complete motorway.
A10 will be as of this year the second complete motorway in Romania after A2.


----------



## marty11

RO Govt. prepares to ban Chinese companies from big infrastructure projects


Romania's Government will analyze next week an ordinance that will exclude companies from non-EU countries that don't have trade agreements with the EU, including China, from participating in infrastructure projects in Romania, assured prime minister Florin Citu. "Today, I spoke with the...




www.romania-insider.com


----------



## Le Clerk

"prepares"?  it has already done it.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Construction to start soon on 7 km of a total of 20 km of expressway connecting the Braila bridge. The construction authorisation was just issued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/catalindrulausr/posts/2427136987432049


ˆˆ


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> ˆˆ


Oh boy, it has grown really fast. Great job.


----------



## marty11

Le Clerk said:


> ^^
> 
> China's CRCC removed from 1st place on PiSi lot 4 (10 km, eur 400 m). Porr is now the winner of the tender. This lot contains one 1.3 km motorway double tunnel. If signed this year (still options for appeals), this lot should be completed by 2025.
> 
> Porr is also building at good pace lot 1 of PiSi, which should be completed by end 2022, when Porr could start works on this lot 4.


*The winner of the tender for the design and execution of section 4 of the Sibiu - Pitești, Tigveni - Curtea de Argeș highway was designated*

*On Thursday, the addresses for communicating the result of the contract award procedure were sent, having as object “Design and execution of the Sibiu - Pitești Highway, Section 4: Tigveni - Curtea de Argeș”. The winning bidder is SC PORR CONSTRUCT SRL, with the price of 1,678,873,121.77 Lei without VAT, announced on Friday the National Company for Road Infrastructure Management - CNAIR. The duration of the contract is 60 months, of which 16 months the design period and 44 months the execution period of the works. Their warranty period is 10 years.*

_The object of the contract is the design and execution of works for the "Sibiu - Pitești Highway, Section 4: Tigveni - Curtea de Argeș", 9.86 km long, in accordance with the provisions of the design and execution contract.

Within the contract will be made several works of art with a high complexity, as follows:_

_Construction of 12 bridges, passages and / or viaducts, with an average length of 230 m, of which the longest being the Viaduct from km. 84 + 341, in length of 630 m._
_Construction of a 1350 m long tunnel, in the crossing area of Momaia hill, Argeș county._

_In the following period, after meeting the legal deadlines for filing appeals, as well as after resolving any appeals / complaints made in this award procedure, the winning bidder will be invited to CNAIR SA to sign the contract, once the approval process.








_


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> They should first build A8 from Pascani to Iasi.
> That way they can secure a motorway connection to Moldova.
> 
> So Bucharest > Ploiesti > Bacau > Pascani > Iasi
> 
> And that's how you end up with a motorway from Romania's capital to Moldova.


A8 lot from Pascani to Iasi, including the bridge over the Prut river/MD is currently under FS procedure. But it is definitely a must do motorway, once A7 is contracted, because it will be the connection between Iasi and Bucharest. And it is not mountain, which is important.


----------



## sponge_bob

The thing about the A8 is that in a European context it would (it fully built) connect 10m Europeans to their prime markets (NE Romania/Moldova/Sw Ukraine) and enable economic development across a wide area. It simply has to be a European project over the long term in order to secure reliable funding. The A13, however, is easier and cheaper even if the routing is sub optimal.


----------



## MichiH

I'd be happy to have ONE complete mountains crossing motorway in service and a second one with building permits and funding before starting to dream of 3, 4 or 5 crossings.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> The thing about the A8 is that in a European context it would (it fully built) connect 10m Europeans to their prime markets (NE Romania/Moldova/Sw Ukraine) and enable economic development across a wide area. It simply has to be a European project over the long term in order to secure reliable funding. The A13, however, is easier and cheaper even if the routing is sub optimal.


A8 is TEN-T Core, probably for that reason, that it connects a great number of population that has no access to modern roads at the moment. It is also a cross border project with Moldova and Ukraine nearby. Ukraine is already planning a motorway from Kiev to Chisinau to connect further with this A8.

On the other hand, A13 is indeed definitely much cheaper than A8, at least in the mountain section, which is 3x shorter. That is why, despite the political pressure for A8 mountain, I'd rather see A13 mountain built first.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> That is why, despite the political pressure for A8 mountain, I'd rather see A13 mountain built first.


Given Romanias abject incompetence at crossing mountains that means the A8 will never be finished.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Given Romanias abject incompetence at crossing mountains that means the A8 will never be finished.


Most probably yes, the mountain section of A8 will not be built this decade, though the rest of it is probable to be built, eg Tg Mures-Ditrau (about 50 km) and Tg Neamt-Iasi-Ungheni (about 130 km). 

BTW: I would not qualify the current government as incompetent on motorways, on the contrary. Not even the previous one.


----------



## marty11

A recent video w the famous Bats' Hill on A1 near Deva (almost 2 years after completion).


----------



## Le Clerk

Northern Motorway contracted for FS+TD from Bistrita to Suceava. Duration of the services is 18 months.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Northern Motorway contracted for FS+TD from Bistrita to Suceava.


This is almost 200km through nothing but Carpathians. Romania has built 0km through Carpathians so how many more of these bloody studies are needed at this time???


----------



## aiciulian

sponge_bob said:


> This is almost 200km through nothing but Carpathians. Romania has built 0km through Carpathians so how many more of these bloody studies are needed at this time???


Romania needs the motorway, so this is the first step.

off-topic, I think you have too much time on your hands, get a life!


----------



## MichiH

aiciulian said:


> Romania needs the motorway, so this is the first step.


The FS + Design will be outdated till funding will be available (2050+ ?). It is motorway mountains crossing dream no. 6 (A1, A3, A6, A8, A13, northern motorway).


----------



## sponge_bob

aiciulian said:


> Romania needs the motorway, so this is the first step.


Romania needs lots of motorways but that FS will bring the total of Carpathian FS to around 700km by length and €30bn worth when it is finished. 

Seeing as Romania has ONLY started 40km of Carpathian projects in all its long history and was scrambling to find €4bn for the A1 for years I suppose you want me to believe the money is there for all of these next....do you?????


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Romania needs lots of motorways but that FS will bring the total of Carpathian FS to around 700km by length and €30bn worth when it is finished.
> 
> Seeing as Romania has ONLY started 40km of Carpathian projects in all its long history and was scrambling to find €4bn for the A1 for years I suppose you want me to believe the money is there for all of these next....do you?????


We go to big strides, cause we want it. Next step is a manned mission to Mars. Because we can.

TBH, these tenders were started a long time ago, AFAIK during the previous administration (socialist).


----------



## Adrian.02

First of all,the Carpathian motorways are a MUST if we want to interconnect the historical provinces of Romania.
I can hardly wait for the day when we'll have motorways linking Bucharest to Cluj-Napoca,Timisoara,Brasov,Suceava,Iasi and Craiova,because we need them badly!


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Next step is a manned mission to Mars. Because we can.


I believe you this time!!!!


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> I believe you this time!!!!


You always secretly believed me. Now you come out!


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> You always secretly believed me. Now you come out!


But I also KNOW that if I add up _every single km in every announcement you ever made_ in this thread, post by post and km by km, then Romania will have built a motorway all the way to fucking Mars before you launch the rocket.


----------



## tomis3




----------



## sponge_bob

According to my use of google translate there is even more trouble on the way with Aktor. 









Grecii de la Aktor: Până la vară livrăm lotul 2 din Autostrada Sebeș - Turda. La sfârșitul lui mai începem construcția pe lotul 3 din A0 Sud - Economica.net


Reprezentanții Aktor au discutat luni în cadrul unei videoconferinţe cu ministrul Transporturilor şi Infrastructurii din România. "Determinarea cooperării şi




www.economica.net





and the Chinese are not going quietly it seems.  









"Autostrada Ford": Câștigător a doua oară pe tronsonul 4, Umbrărescu este contestat din nou de chinezi - Economica.net


Compania din China a depus pe 9 martie contestația la Consiliul Național de Soluționare a Contestațiilor (CNSC).




www.economica.net


----------



## Le Clerk

Kickoff meeting with the consultant on CoBra (Ploiesti-Brasov actually) section of A3 (including the CoBra mountain section), attended by the minister himself. The goal is to complete studies ASAP and proceed with the construction of the first mountain sections, especially near Comarnic ("Co" from CoBra), and nearby Sinaia and Busteni, where there are ussualy very heavy traffic and car jams. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/990747367737692/posts/2433562930122788


----------



## Le Clerk

Madness. CRCC appeals a 2nd time its exclusion from the tender on DX12 lot 4. It seems that Chinese companies are simply doing everything to block some tenders in Romania.

We are expecting the same on lot 4 of PiSi (A1 mountain) where CRCC was excluded, and Porr designated winner.


----------



## Le Clerk

A3: Chetani-Campia Turzii building contract terminated due to insolvency of the builder. This is the only section not completed between Cluj Napoca and Targu Mures.









Contract terminated for the Transilvania Highway’s Chetani-Campia Turzii section


Transport minister Cătălin Drulă has announced today the termination of the contract for the section Chetani-Campia Turzii of Transilvania Highway. The National Road Infrastructure and Highways Company has been the one that terminated the contract wi




www.romaniajournal.ro







> _“With works started in 2016 that reached only 40% completion in 2021 we cannot perform in developing the infrastructure and Romania in general. The progress in the past 5 months has been only 1%,”_ the Transport minister explained.
> 
> Drula said that the constructor of the Chetani-Campia Turzii section, the Romanian company Straco, had gone insolvent and could not pay the subcontractors anymore.
> 
> The termination of the contract is automatically prompting a new public procurement procedure for this section.


Meanwhile, winter is back at full force in Romania, with plenty of snow and freezing temperatures.


----------



## tomis3




----------



## Le Clerk

DX 12 lot 2 (40 km) - bridge over the Olt river. Lot belongs to UMB





Deadline for this lot is 2022.

And a positive surprise, DX 12 lot 3 (32 km), where works had already started by the time the construction permit was issued yesterday. The are earthworks on the whole length. Lot also belongs to UMB.





Deadline for this lot is 2023.

On lot 4 (32 km), UMB has been designated a second time winner, but CRCC appealed a second time.


----------



## Le Clerk

Braila Bridge update:


----------



## Le Clerk

A0 south lot 2 works - currently under snow again:


----------



## Falusi

Le Clerk said:


> DX 12 lot 2 (40 km) - bridge over the Olt river. Lot belongs to UMB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadline for this lot is 2022.
> 
> And a positive surprise, DX 12 lot 3 (32 km), where works had already started by the time the construction permit was issued yesterday. The are earthworks on the whole length. Lot also belongs to UMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadline for this lot is 2023.
> 
> On lot 4 (32 km), UMB has been designated a second time winner, but CRCC appealed a second time.


How can they start works without having the construction permit issued?


----------



## Le Clerk

Falusi said:


> How can they start works without having the construction permit issued?


This lot was awarded to the builder on a special legal ticket, before the appeal from the Chinese contestant was finally dismissed in the first phase. I think meanwhile the builder had the authority to start works. Then, when the appeal was rejected officially, the builder received final confirmation of permit for works.


----------



## Le Clerk

Offers opened for A3 Suplacu de Barcău-Chiribiș (26 km). No Chinese companies this time.

these are the offers:

1. ASOCIEREA CONSTRUCTII ERBASU (LIDER DE ASOCIERE) – VAHOSTAV – SK A.S.
2. ASOCIEREA DRUM ASFALT S.R.L. (LIDER DE ASOCIERE) – TRAMECO S.A. – OPR ASFALT S.R.L. – OBRAS PUBLICAS Y RAGADIOS S.A. – CITADINA 98 S.A. – LEMACONS S.R.L.
3. ASOCIEREA RIZZANI DE ECCHER SPA ITALY – ARTERA BLUE S.R.L.
4. ERG İNŞAAT TICARET VE SANAYI


Map of the lot:









This includes the famous Suplacu viaduct (1.7 km)









Can't wait to drive that !!


----------



## Adrian.02

I'm glad that the A3 megaproject has been restarted.


----------



## valkrav

But what about lot Biharia-Chiribiș? Is it in construction?
As we can see at Sentinel - not yet  
Or I mistaked?


----------



## Le Clerk

valkrav said:


> But what about lot Biharia-Chiribiș? Is it in construction?
> As we can see at Sentinel - not yet
> Or I mistaked?



AFAIK, not yet U/C. TRAMENCO is not yet UMB either, even though both contracted their lots on A3 last year. Too bad.


----------



## Kamov

Biharia - Chiribis has been won by Romanian company Trameco-Selina who also did the Bors - Biharia lot.
Work should start soon
LE. LeClerk was faster.


----------



## valkrav

Le Clerk said:


> AFAIK, not yet U/C


ANd other srange thing, the lots divided not in proximity of exits
so if one of them will be finish first remain unused till next one will be finish


----------



## The Wild Boy

Will they renovate that viaduct? Iirc it's been there since 2007, and in the early days there was no water to it, but now there is. Is that viaduct meant to even be on water?


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Will they renovate that viaduct? Iirc it's been there since 2007, and in the early days there was no water to it, but now there is. Is that viaduct meant to even be on water?


The viaduct does not need "renovation", the structure is in a good shape. Back in the 2005 when it was built, it was a very controversial technical choice. The viaduct is built in a protective flooding area (at the moment of building the area was not flooded), and this solution was among 5 other options considered, but all equally bad, or complicated: other proposed to cut through a forest (no go) or cut through an oil field full of extraction wells and messy terrain structures (also pretty bad and very expensive as well). In the end this was the solution Bechtel opted for, and that solution costed at the time 120 m euros !!

One reason why the project was dropped in the end with Bechtel was very high price to build - the real reason was Romania did not have the money for this behemoth project in the 2000s. Now it is built partially with EU money. 

BTW: keep in mind another even more mega structure is needed on A3 - the Meses double tunnel (a 3 km long tunnel which will cost about 300-400 m euros alone), which is also under tender procedures.

Here is a 360'picture taken by the ProInfrastructura Association in 2019. Apparently, it is the second longest viaduct in Europe after the Milau viaduct in France.




__ https://www.facebook.com/proinfrastructura/posts/1266646920175979


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: weather is so shitty this March, I haven't seen in a while. It is and it is going to be very cold, and rainy (with some snow) all through the coming half of the month, no good for motorway works. Everyone was expecting works to resume at full speed this month with the usually good weather of March, but it can't be with this awful weather.


----------



## Le Clerk

Adrian.02 said:


> I'm glad that the A3 megaproject has been restarted.


Yeah, and it needs to be said that, according to the new minister of transportation, the A3 "gap" between Tg Mures and Brasov is intended to be "closed" as well. This, together with the FS+TD signed on the remaining A3 from Brasov to Ploiesti, with the intention to speed up this section, means that there are chances that this mega-project be completed by 2030.

And now another mega-project is in the makings: A7, a 430 km motorway that is bound to be tendered for works in most part this year.


----------



## Adrian.02

I also saw that another Motorway is being planned:the so-called "Motorway of the North",on the route HU border-Satu Mare-Baia Mare-Suceava.
If it's cheaper and faster to build it,I'd rather ditch the Cross-Carpathian segment of the A8 and build this "North Highway",because,the fastest route from Moldova to Western Europe is through the Maramureș area anyway,while crossing the border into Hungary at Petea.


----------



## sponge_bob

Adrian.02 said:


> I also saw that another Motorway is being planned:the so-called "Motorway of the North"


Planning and these infamous Romanian studies is cheap and easy, building has been the hard bit. It is over 50 years since Romania first had a motorway 'plan' and the number of completed schemes in Carpathiii is 0km today. A big zero not a small zero.  

Study that.  

The government needs to pick ONE east west transcarpathian in the north east of Romania and build ONLY THAT project until complete with no studies or any of that shite to confuse matters for the 10 years it will take ...at a minimum.


----------



## Le Clerk

Adrian.02 said:


> I also saw that another Motorway is being planned:the so-called "Motorway of the North",on the route HU border-Satu Mare-Baia Mare-Suceava.
> If it's cheaper and faster to build it,I'd rather ditch the Cross-Carpathian segment of the A8 and build this "North Highway",because,the fastest route from Moldova to Western Europe is through the Maramureș area anyway,while crossing the border into Hungary at Petea.



I see what you mean, but ditching A8 mountain would be extremely controversial if not scandalous altogether, knowing the immense local pressure to build it. And I remember Catalin saying that he wants to tender the end-sections of A8 this year, in order to start the ball rolling, meaning to put this project on track for good.

Northern motorway is a very interesting project and we'll see if any and especially which of the works will be tendered this decade, probably the connection from Baia Mare to Bistrita, ie up to the mountain wall of East Carpathians.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Planning and these infamous Romanian studies is cheap and easy,


No, it is not either cheap, or fast and especially not easy to do feasibility studies for mountain motorways. It is good that they are running these studies, because there will be enough planned projects to be tendered this decade, which was not the case until a few years ago.

Romania needs to have about 500 km of motorway and expressway U/C each year, to build its network soon enough, and it is slowly getting there, maybe not this very year, but next year very probable.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Romania needs to have about 500 km of motorway and expressway U/C each year, to build its network soon enough, and it is slowly getting there, maybe not this very year, but next year very probable.


We both agree that Romania needs a ROLLING 500km programme. A motorway takes average 4 years DB so that is 125km contracted and 125km finished every single year. Average numbers so some years 100km and some 150km depending on greek contractors and random sheeeut like that. 

If you _think_ you can do it in 3 years that is 160km rolling on and 160km rolling off yearly. I don't, lets be realistic and say 4 years for a DB contract

But here is the thing. 125km of mountain motorway would cost €5bn a year every year and 125km of _flat country motorway_ would cost €1.25bn. So which is easier???

A programme of 160km of mountain motorway every year would cost €6.5bn a year. The answer is that you need to contract 30km of mountain motorway every year....no matter what...at a cost of over a billion and the rest of it in flat or bumpy country. That would get you 600km of transcarpathian by 2040 and probably around 4 full crossings by then. The mountains are not going to go away and neither is the cost of traversing them with motorway.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> We both agree that Romania needs a ROLLING 500km programme. A motorway takes average 4 years DB so that is 125km contracted and 125km finished every single year. Average numbers so some years 100km and some 150km depending on greek contractors and random sheeeut like that.


The current average contract duration for a motorway or expressway is about 2 years in the flat terrain, about 2,5-3 years in the hilly/valley terrain, and 5-6 years for mountain building. So, when counting 500 km U/C every year, one should account both for failed projects (like the recent terminated lot on A3, or bad builders like AKTOR), but also mountain lots which take 5 years to build. But all in all, a 500 km U/C per year would ensure at least 100 km of motorway and expressway opened per year, if not 150-200 km in good years. That should be the target, and it seems we are getting there. Currently Romania has about 300 km of motorways and expressways U/C, but a lot more are coming fast this year, and we might get to 400 km U/C this year, or more. The next years will be even more promising.



> If you _think_ you can do it in 3 years that is 160km rolling on and 160km rolling off yearly. I don't, lets be realistic and say 4 years for a DB contract


Most contracts coming in the next period (thinking A7, but really all upcoming) are only build, as design has been performed. This is why most probably on A7 duration of contract will be 2-2.5 years at most. This is contrary to so far, for ex A0 or A1, where design took about a year. That is why this planning is important and positive.



> But here is the thing. 125km of mountain motorway would cost €5bn a year every year and 125km of _flat country motorway_ would cost €1.25bn. So which is easier???
> 
> A programme of 160km of mountain motorway every year would cost €6.5bn a year. The answer is that you need to contract 30km of mountain motorway every year....no matter what...at a cost of over a billion and the rest of it in flat or bumpy country. That would get you 600km of transcarpathian by 2040 and probably around 4 full crossings by then. The mountains are not going to go away and neither is the cost of traversing them with motorway.


Yeah, but mountain motorways are not built in a year, but in 5 years or more. That is why that cost is spread out to 5-6 years or more, depending on how fast the mountain building gets. 125 km of mountain motorway* would cost about 3.6 billion euros (if we take the cost standard of A1 mountain, lots 2 and 3). Therefore that ballpark of 3.6 billion would be spread out for 5-6 years. Meanwhile, EU money would be cashed in for other projects, the economy will grow larger**, and that cost will not seem so big in retrospective. So in the end the yearly cost for mountain motorway alone would be 0.5 to 1 billion euros at most, totally feasible, especially where there is planning to increase yearly the infrastructure budget.

* 125 km of pure mountain motorway would be A1 mountain section plus A3 mountain section built in parallel.

**The statistics office expects the economy to grow here at a pace of 4.5-5% per year into 2025, mainly due to large public investments into infrastructure. But that will probably attract other investments as well.


----------



## Le Clerk

First 3 lots of A7 (approx 63 km) to be tendered for works in May, according to the transports minister:




__ https://www.facebook.com/catalindrulausr/posts/2438813599597721


----------



## The Wild Boy

Found few interesting comments on that Facebook post:


----------



## Le Clerk

People are enthusiastic about the new minister. Let's hope enthusiasm is confirmed. But Catalin has been pretty good so far, I do not think he will disappoint. Hopefully his party will stay in power until the end of term - 2024. By then, Romania could have about 500 new km of motorways and expressways, and that will count for his image.

He is also a very slick politician, very articulate and direct, and I won't say it but I will, I think he's got a good shot at presidential elections in 2024, if his party USR+ (the ultraliberals) allow him to run for the office, and if he is into that - not sure, he is more of the techie and _*can do - no bullshit*_ type of guy.


----------



## Le Clerk

Some good news today:


the contract for the turn-key planning for the Craiova-Tg Jiu expressway (100 km) was signed today with Search Corporation. Turn-key planning includes FS, TD, geological and archeological studies, environment approvals, and all other approvals needed for construction, including the construction permit
as already announced, tender for the planning* for the so-called A6 from Lugoj to Craiova (250 km) will be launched in spring; *planning means turn-key planning as above.

Below is a map of proposed or U/C expressways in south Romania, including Craiova-Tg Jiu:


----------



## Adrian.02

Le Clerk said:


> Some good news today:
> 
> 
> the contract for the turn-key planning for the Craiova-Tg Jiu expressway (100 km) was signed today with Search Corporation. Turn-key planning includes FS, TD, geological and archeological studies, environment approvals, and all other approvals needed for construction, including the construction permit
> as already announced, tender for the planning* for the so-called A6 from Lugoj to Craiova (250 km) will be launched in spring; *planning means turn-key planning as above.
> 
> Below is a map of proposed or U/C expressways in south Romania, including Craiova-Tg Jiu:


An expressway on the Craiova-Tg. Jiu will work only if extended across the mountains(Possibly on the Tg.Jiu-Petrosani-Deva-Beius-Oradea route,and thus creating a new South-North/West link)


----------



## Le Clerk

Adrian.02 said:


> An expressway on the Craiova-Tg. Jiu will work only if extended across the mountains(Possibly on the Tg.Jiu-Petrosani-Deva-Beius-Oradea route,and thus creating a new South-North/West link)


That is a very long term potential objective. Meanwhile, it will work as a connection between the 2 major cities Craiova and Tg Jiu, and a by-pass of certain smaller towns along the way. And potentially as a common route for the future A6 from Craiova to Drobeta. In this context, I wonder when are they going to tender the planning for Craiova-Calafat expressway or motorway?!


----------



## bogdymol

Our friend Cătălin seems to be decided to change Romania's infrastructure. Apart from the numerous new roads that are planned, there are news also regarding railway tracks rehabilitation and first steps made for a new terminal at Bucharest airport. All major steps in the right direction!



Le Clerk said:


> turn-key planning


I would avoid using this term, as it can be misleading. I think "detailed design, ready for construction" would be more appropriate. This is exactly what will be delivered on the entire A7 motorway (Ploiesti - Pascani) before the end of this year (some sections even as early as April or May). On this basis, after the tender for construction, the construction works can start immediately.



Le Clerk said:


> Below is a map of proposed or U/C expressways in south Romania, including Craiova-Tg Jiu:


I found a surprise regarding Craiova - Tg. Jiu expressway. In your map this DX is marked on top of the existing DN6 / DN66 road. However, the map published by Cătălin today shows us a different route, more along DN6B / DN67B / DN67:


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> I would avoid using this term, as it can be misleading. I think "detailed design, ready for construction" would be more appropriate. This is exactly what will be delivered on the entire A7 motorway (Ploiesti - Pascani) before the end of this year (some sections even as early as April or May). On this basis, after the tender for construction, the construction works can start immediately.


Turn-key is the exact term used by the minister for the planning: *proiectarea „la cheie” *. And it is used often in construction projects.




> I found a surprise regarding Craiova - Tg. Jiu expressway. In your map this DX is marked on top of the existing DN6 / DN66 road. However, the map published by Cătălin today shows us a different route, more along DN6B / DN67B / DN67:


My map is an extract from CESTRIN - seems it is not that updated. However, this project is only now starting to develop a route. It is too early for that, before this planning.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> planning for the Craiova-Tg Jiu expressway (100 km)


2x2 mountains crossings dream no. 7 (A1, A3, A6, A8, A13, northern motorway, Craiova-Tg Jiu expressway).

I guess no. 8 will be Brasov - Pitesti?


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Turn-key is the exact term


Turn-key = ready for construction (the German translation is "schlüsselfertig")


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> 2x2 mountains crossings dream no. 7 (A1, A3, A6, A8, A13, northern motorway, Craiova-Tg Jiu expressway).
> 
> I guess no. 8 will be Brasov - Pitesti?


You know that Craiova-Tg Jiu is almost flat, maybe a tiny hilly, but that is it, no mountains.

But Pitesti-Brasov is actually planned for an expressway, and the first bit (Pitesti-Mioveni - 20 km) is under planning procedure to be completed by next year. There are even routes proposed, as seen below, and it will be probably tendered next year for works. This is a dedication to Dacia plant there, as will be another expressway to connect Ford plant in Craiova with DX12 now U/C.


----------



## bogdymol

At the company I work for we say:

turn key: the construction is completed with all its accessories and can be used (ex. a motorway ready, including road markings, electronic signage etc. and traffic can be opened)
detailed design: all design is ready so that a construction company can build just take those detailed drawing and build the thing at "turn key" level


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Turn-key = ready for construction (the German translation is "schlüsselfertig")


No. 



> _Turnkey_ refers to something that is ready for immediate use, generally used in the sale or supply of goods or services. The word is a reference to the fact that the customer, upon receiving the product, just needs to turn the ignition key to make it operational,


 Turnkey

Meaning that the consultant will deliver the entire package to the beneficiary CNAIR, based on which CNAIR can organise works right away.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> At the company I work for we say:
> 
> turn key: the construction is completed with all its accessories and can be used (ex. a motorway ready, including road markings, electronic signage etc. and traffic can be opened)
> detailed design: all design is ready so that a construction company can build just take those detailed drawing and build the thing at "turn key" level



It is not only design involved in this planning, but all documentation needed for works starting, including geo studies, archeological studies, environmental approvals, construction permit etc, so everything needed to start works right away.


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> Turn-key = ready for construction (the German translation is "schlüsselfertig")


Sorry, I wrote bullshit. It means "everything including construction". Result: road in service.



Le Clerk said:


> You know that Craiova-Tg Jiu is almost flat, maybe a tiny hilly, but that is it, no mountains.


It is a road _crossing _the mountains. It doesn't mean hilly nor mountainous. Just that the road will _cross_ the Carpathian Mountains.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Sorry, I wrote bullshit. It means "everything including construction". Result: road in service.


That is a limited meaning. Check the Wiki link I provided for an extensive meaning of "turn key".



> It is a road _crossing _the mountains. It doesn't mean hilly nor mountainous. Just that the road will _cross_ the Carpathian Mountains.


We are talking about an expressway which is not even planned currently for a mountain crossing . On the other hand Pitesti-Brasov expressway is planned indeed as a mountain crossing fast route, but even for that, the mountain crossing section will probably be built after 2030.


----------



## valkrav

Le Clerk said:


> Margina-Holdea (A1) should be retendered this year.


When? April or December? In other words for the moment nothing happend.
And other question; old builder didn't know about tunnel? How that lot was assigned?
IMHO it repeat ex-Bechet lots destiny, no works for lot of years. 



> Campia turzii-Ludus (A3) ? Maybe Campia Turzii-Chetani ? It was terminated about a week ago due to contractor bankruptcy, we wrote it here last week. Needs retendering as well.


Yes, Campia Turzii-Chetani, but exit named Ludus on the maps.
Is that builder (Straco ?) will banned permanently for motorway contracts?


----------



## Adrian.02

valkrav said:


> ex-Bechet lots


Correction: Bechtel,not Bechet(Bechet is a ferry boat crossing from Romania to Bulgaria)


----------



## Le Clerk

valkrav said:


> When? April or December? In other words for the moment nothing happend.
> And other question; old builder didn't know about tunnel? How that lot was assigned?
> IMHO it repeat ex-Bechet lots destiny, no works for lot of years.


We have no idea when it will be tendered, but if it is under recovery plan, it should be tendered soon.

This lot has a looong and very complicated story, full of mistakes of all sides: first (cca 2008) a bad planning from the service provider which did not foresee the need of "bear tunnels" and provided only for some bid excavations, then the contract was awarded (2013) to Salini for a very small price (Salini under priced its offer), then the EU asked for bear tunnels which alone were more expensive than the entire Salini offer for the lot, then the government terminated the Salini contract (2017) - big mistake - because it could not directly award the tunnels and the huge costs directly to Salini, then Salini sued the government for the "illegal" termination and won (2019), and was reinstated into the contract, then a negotiation started between the Government and Salini on what do to next with the design already performed etc, and the solution was that Salini would complete the 4 km almost built, and the rest of 10 km, including the tunnels, would be retendered. 




> Yes, Campia Turzii-Chetani, but exit named Ludus on the maps.
> Is that builder (Straco ?) will banned permanently for motorway contracts?


Why? Because it went bankrupt?! Where in other countries does that happen?


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR signed yesterday the contract for 13 lots of double (opposite dirrection) gas* stations on A1 and A2 motorways, with Rompetrol and Mol. Contract/concession duration is 20 years.

*the stations include EV charging stations, restaurants, parkings, toilets etc.


----------



## hegyaljai

rolanda2018 said:


> I have been even much more quiet than you, but as I have a different opinion from you, I feel the need to react.
> Le Clerk (write his name if you are fair) shows apparently over-enthusiasm to you, but doesn't mean it's a fact he shows over-enthusiasm. Le Clerk is a big factor that I regularly visit this forum!🙂


Le Clerk covers relativli large surface on this forum, but is dos not means, that all of his statment ar serious.


----------



## Le Clerk

hegyaljai said:


> Le Clerk covers relativli large surface on this forum, but is dos not means, that all of his statment ar serious.


Is that why you were asking all those weird questions?


----------



## Le Clerk

5 offers for the planning of A11 Arad-Oradea (136 km):

1. Ofertant unic : CONSITRANS
2. Ofertant unic : ADURO IMPEX
3. Asociere : SEARCH CORPORATION (Leader), MEGA ENGINEERING CONSULTING INC.
4. Asociere : RUTIER CONEX XXI S.R.L. (Leader), TOTAL ROAD, EVALCONS TECH SRL
5. Asociere : IRIMAT CONS (Leader), ARTERA BLUE SRL, STUDIO CORONA S.R.L.CIVIL ENGINEERING


----------



## normaveche

@LeClerk the tender for A11 is also for design.
"Licitația are ca obiect <<Actualizare/Completare/Revizuire studiu de fezabilitate, elaborare proiect pentru autorizarea executării lucrărilor, proiect tehnic de execuție și asistență tehnică din partea proiectantului (S.F.+P.A.C.+P.O.E.+P.T.E.) „Drum expres Oradea – Arad”>>."


----------



## Le Clerk

normaveche said:


> @LeClerk the tender for A11 is also for design.
> "Licitația are ca obiect <<Actualizare/Completare/Revizuire studiu de fezabilitate, elaborare proiect pentru autorizarea executării lucrărilor, proiect tehnic de execuție și asistență tehnică din partea proiectantului (S.F.+P.A.C.+P.O.E.+P.T.E.) „Drum expres Oradea – Arad”>>."


Yes, full planning.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Do you guys think (if A3 gets completed through the Carpathians before A1) people will switch to using A3 and the planned A13 motorway (Sibiu - Brasov) towards Bucharest instead of DN7 through the Carpathians?

Infact, if let's say if A13 has a vmax of 130 km/h, and A3 through the Carpathians has a vmax of 100 km/h. Will it still be shorter to reach Bucharest through A3 and A13 despite being naturally longer in distance? Safety wise I'm pretty sure most will prefer to go through A3 and A13, given that it will be a full motorway connection all the way to Bucharest through Ploieşti.


And if A3 through the Carpathians is a full tunnel, then what about interchanges in the villages / cities situated in the carpathians mountains there, how will they achieve that? Or will the already planned interchanges be enough for the traffic there?


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Do you guys think (if A3 gets completed through the Carpathians before A1) people will switch to using A3 and the planned A13 motorway (Sibiu - Brasov) towards Bucharest instead of DN7 through the Carpathians?
> 
> Infact, if let's say if A13 has a vmax of 130 km/h, and A3 through the Carpathians has a vmax of 100 km/h. Will it still be shorter to reach Bucharest through A3 and A13 despite being naturally longer in distance? Safety wise I'm pretty sure most will prefer to go through A3 and A13, given that it will be a full motorway connection all the way to Bucharest through Ploieşti.
> 
> 
> And if A3 through the Carpathians is a full tunnel, then what about interchanges in the villages / cities situated in the carpathians mountains there, how will they achieve that? Or will the already planned interchanges be enough for the traffic there?



Even if the length of A3 through the South Carpathians is roughly half that of A1 through the same South Carpathians, A1 has the head start, being currently U/C in part or in tender for works status for the rest, and it should be completed by 2027 in full.

On the other hand, A3 section through Carpathians is at planning status, which should be ready by 2022-2023, which means works cannot start earlier than 2024, and with a build period of at least 5 years, it cannot be completed before 2029-2030 IMO. A3 through South Carpathians has a few tunnels of various lengths (from 1 km to 2 km or more), but it is not a one full tunnel. Exits are planned at main towns/resorts on the way.

So A1 will remain the backbone for international and national transit traffic, at least for a while. A3 though has the potential to replace in part A1 for the same, being in good part a parallel motorway.

As to A13 through the Eastern Carpathians, it is currently also in planning phase, with deadline next year. A13 mountain section should in theory see works before A3 mountain section, and could be completed also by 2030, with total mountain crossing of about 55-60 km, so about half of A1 mountain as well, and similar to A3 mountain.


----------



## MichiH

The Wild Boy said:


> Do you guys think (if A3 gets completed through the Carpathians before A1) people will switch to using A3 and the planned A13 motorway (Sibiu - Brasov) towards Bucharest instead of DN7 through the Carpathians?


No, the other way round. Main (truck) traffic is currently using DN1 Sibiu - Brasov and DN1A Brasov - Ploiesti. That means: _If A1 gets completed through the Carpathians before A3 people will switch to using A1._

A1 is most advanced. A3 will not catch up with A1 except if there would be something like Margina - Holdea issue!


----------



## Le Clerk

A0 lot 2 - too much snow and cold weather this spring, we just had the last snow of couple of days ago


----------



## Le Clerk

European Commission approved today euro 726 m financing for DX12 Craiova-Pitesti. 









Homepage


Reprezentanța Comisiei Europene în România




ec.europa.eu


----------



## Le Clerk

Renovation works on A2 Danube bridge @ Cernavoda have begun




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3956476821113544


----------



## Le Clerk

DX 12, section2: Olt bridge





DX 12, section 2: beams factory


----------



## Le Clerk

Sebes interchange (A1/A10) is in final days fo completion:













__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=451622549250336


----------



## Le Clerk

A1: Pitesti-Sibiu lot 1. Porr is doing a great job. I cannot wait for Porr to work on other lots on Pitesti-Sibiu


----------



## Le Clerk

A3: Tg Mures-Ungheni, by Strabag, TBO later this year






A3: Nadaselu-Zimbor, by UMB


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: great weather for construction is back!

DX12 - Olt bridge, most complex structure on this DX, by UMB


----------



## valkrav

Le Clerk said:


> 6 new motorway junctions contracted for planning on A1 and A3


is some junction planned near Gilau from A3 to DN1 ?
like desing here 




__





OpenStreetMap Routing with Open Source Routing Machine







map.project-osrm.org


----------



## normaveche

*@valkrav There is a juction near Gilau since 12 years ago.*


----------



## valkrav

I ask About *Gilau WEST *(look at the map), not about existing Cluj west/Gilau
Now if you drive from A3 to Oradea you need exit at Cluj west/Gilau and pass through Gilau
I ask about new exit on the north which must be something like Gilau bypass


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

valkrav said:


> I ask About *Gilau WEST *(look at the map), not about existing Cluj west/Gilau
> Now if you drive from A3 to Oradea you need exit at Cluj west/Gilau and pass through Gilau
> I ask about new exit on the north which must be something like Gilau bypass


Look closely, the drawing in OSM does not include a new junction on A3


----------



## Mascarpone1337

valkrav said:


> is some junction planned near Gilau from A3 to DN1 ?
> like desing here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OpenStreetMap Routing with Open Source Routing Machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> map.project-osrm.org


That's Cluj bypass


----------



## bogdymol

It is in early planning stages an urban expressway in Cluj-Napoca, that will connect western part of the city (A3 & Gilau-west), to the southern part of the city and then further east. It should look something like this:


----------



## Le Clerk

Fantastic mobilisation of UMB on A3 Nadaselu-Zimbor!! Actually, they have exemplary mobilisation everywhere they have sites.


----------



## Le Clerk

Planning tender for Bucharest-Targoviste expressway is launched. It is a 70 km expressway which starts from an IC with future A0, and reaches Targoviste north of Bucharest.

Also, the first A7 section Ploiesti-Buzau (63 km) is getting closer to tender for works in a few weeks, as the environment approval has been obtained.













__ https://www.facebook.com/catalindrulausr/posts/2453544084791339






__ https://www.facebook.com/catalindrulausr/posts/2452542488224832


----------



## Le Clerk

Tender for the planning of Brasov-Fagaras motorway has been published today. This is part of the "missing link" of A3 between Brasov and Tg mures.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> Tender for the planning of Brasov-Fagaras motorway has been published today. This is part of the "missing link" of A3 between Brasov and Tg mures.


So they decided to revive that plan? Nice.


----------



## MichiH

The Wild Boy said:


> So they decided to revive that plan? Nice.


Nope! A13 is concurrent to A3 between Fagaras and Brasov. In fact, it is just a section of the continuous A13 Sibiu - Brasov - Bacau.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So A3 will run via Făgăraș instead of in the DN13 / E60 corridor?

I guess that makes sense: less mileage to construct while not missing out on any important places (even improving Făgăraș - Sighișoara).


----------



## bogdymol

Yes, that was always the plan, to have A3 as Brasov-Fagaras-Sighisoara-Tg. Mures. Even during Bechtel contract it was this route foreseen.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> Yes, that was always the plan, to have A3 as Brasov-Fagaras-Sighisoara-Tg. Mures. Even during Bechtel contract it was this route foreseen.


Yeah, what is on top is this A13 Sibiu-Brasov-Bacau, which has Fagaras-Brasov as common branch with A3 Brasov-Tg Mures.


----------



## marty11




----------



## Le Clerk

DX12 section 2 (40 km): construction of the big bridge over the Olt river, by UMB







And rest of the section, with very intensive mobilisation of the builder, to complete by end year


----------



## Le Clerk

A1/A10 interchange U/C


----------



## Le Clerk

10 new radial 2x2 roads , with Jersey median, planned in Bucharest, to connect with DNCB and A0.

A1 to be extended to 2x3 first in between A0 and DNCB.


----------



## bogdymol

That looks interesting. I haven't heard about this before. Any source?


----------



## MichiH

What does R in DR mean, radial?


----------



## bogdymol

D is definitely "drum" (road).
R might be from "radial" or "rapid" (fast)?


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> That looks interesting. I haven't heard about this before. Any source?







__





[B] Grup de Lucru Bucuresti-Ilfov - Page 2


[B] Grup de Lucru Bucuresti-Ilfov - Page 2



forum.peundemerg.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

A1 LD-2, the infamous "bear tunnels"section has been unblocked/retendered now, as announced. The section is 10 km long, of which 2.13 km tunnels. Contract duration is 4 years, of which 14 months design and 34 months build. Price is about 300 m euros.


----------



## Le Clerk

A10: Teius motorway viaduct U/C over railway


----------



## Le Clerk

First asphalt on DX12, section 2 (40 km) - UMB lot




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1249601588775965


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> D is definitely "drum" (road).
> R might be from "radial" or "rapid" (fast)?













Technically, they are called "drumuri radiale" (radial roads), but they are not planned as urban roads, but as fast or rapid roads (probably expressway lane width), with Jersey median, and with restricted building nearby (residential buildings, industrial buildings etc). Many can be planned already as extensions of future DXs or motorways radiating from Bucharest, and all are considered for A0 ICs in order to fall under EU financing.


----------



## Adrian.02

Le Clerk said:


> Technically, they are called "drumuri radiale" (radial roads), but they are not planned as urban roads, but as fast or rapid roads (probably expressway lane width), with Jersey median, and with restricted building nearby (residential buildings, industrial buildings etc). Many can be planned already as extensions of future DXs or motorways radiating from Bucharest, and all are considered for A0 ICs in order to fall under EU financing.


Could "DR" stand for "Drum Regional"?
I have this hypothesis as almost every road links Bucharest with a commune from Ilfov country.


----------



## Le Clerk

Adrian.02 said:


> Could "DR" stand for "Drum Regional"?
> I have this hypothesis as almost every road links Bucharest with a commune from Ilfov country.


Yes, probably close to the TR (trans regio) terminology, which has been so far an expressway platform, but with some roundabouts.


----------



## MichiH

Thanks, I conclude that there is no official info what DR should mean. Either Drum Radiale, Drum Rapide or Drum Regional.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Thanks, I conclude that there is no official info what DR should mean. Either Drum Radiale, Drum Rapide or Drum Regional.


It cannot be smth official as long as this is only at proposal stage. If they launch planning tenders later on/next year as planned, we'll probably learn more.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> It cannot be smth official as long as this is only at proposal stage.


nope. If the numberings are from any authority, they must be anyhow "official" and must have any kind of meaning. There is no combination of road numberings and road standards and there is also no combination with tenders etc. Tenders are for road construction and not for road dedications.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> nope. If the numberings are from any authority, they must be anyhow "official" and must have any kind of meaning. There is no combination of road numberings and road standards and there is also no combination with tenders etc. Tenders are for road construction and not for road dedications.


They are not official, as I said. It is a private-public study group doing this research, for now at preliminary stage.


----------



## marty11

MichiH said:


> Nope! A13 is concurrent to A3 between Fagaras and Brasov. In fact, it is just a section of the continuous A13 Sibiu - Brasov - Bacau.


This map is pretty straightforward.




__ https://www.facebook.com/TudorBengaUSR/posts/3589694807824486


----------



## Le Clerk

OK, so these are new images of the expressway from the Giurgiu-Ruse bridge, bypassing the city of Giurgiu. I know we had some fierce debates here whether it is an expressway or not (I was not even maintaining the idea it is an expressway, but an expressway platform), but the transport ministry confirmed it is an expressway:



> „Avem un proiect de care eu sunt foarte mândru că îl facem. La intrarea dinspre Bulgaria, la Giurgiu, ne vom urca pe un drum nou, un drum expres, ca o autostradă de 6 kilometri, care ocolește complet Giurgiu și ne scoate în DN5 la nord de oraș. Este un drum cu patru benzi, cu separare pe mijloc, realizat din beton. ”, a explicat ministrul Drulă.


 VIDEO Noul drum expres către podul Giurgiu-Ruse spre Bulgaria care ar trebui să fie gata anul acesta: „Va fi o premieră. Scăpăm de acea rușine de drum de până acum”
















This 6 km project is built by Porr on special concrete surface used on German motorways (a trial project) and should be opened by year end.


----------



## Le Clerk

Some additional good news on expressways, the 11 km expressway connecting the cities of Galati and Braila has been unblocked. It was won initially by UMB but challenged in court by ASTALDI, who, after 6 frustrating months of legal shenanigans withdrew its legal challenge without any explanation .... so yeah, waste of time for nothing ... 

Anyway, so UMB remains builder for this expressway, and I think there are chances we see works soon on this expressway as well. This expressway will be connected with the Braila Bridge U/C now.


----------



## Le Clerk

Contract for turn-key planning of the remaining section of A8 between Tg Neamt-Iasi-Ungheni bridge/MD border was signed today with Consistrans, for a period of 2 years. Priority will be given to section between Tg Frumos and Iasi (30 km), which is planned to be built under the Recovery Funds by 2026.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Contract for turn-key planning


*No such thing* as _turn key planning_ in the developed world.  There is a 'turn key' type of contract but that would always mean everything up to opening a completely finished road.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> *No such thing* as _turn key planning_ in the developed world.  There is a 'turn key' type of contract but that would always mean everything up to opening a completely finished road.


We had this discussion here before, I am not going to repeat it.


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 Tg Mures-Ungheni TBO this year


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> UMB started works on another lot on A3 which was contracted last year: Zimbor-Poarta Salajului (12 km) - footage below. UMB already started works a few months ago on another lot of A3 contracted last year Zimbor-Nadaselu (30 km). So now UMB is working on 42 km of A3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UMB is also working on 72 km of DX12, on 5 km of A0 north lot 4, and will start works soon on 11 km of DX 6 (Braila-Galati).




Roman road on motorway alignment. Or how to copy a 2000 years old idea.


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

That´s the proof. Not the german, not the italians or americans, the romans built the first Autobahn.


----------



## Le Clerk

pascalwithvespa95 said:


> That´s the proof. Not the german, not the italians or americans, the romans built the first Autobahn.



This is the road network on the Roman province of Dacia.










Notice how the Romans built a dense network of roads, including through the mountains, for a dense population of mostly military men at the time (Dacia had the most numerous Roman Legions of all Roman provinces). We can even spot many existing motorway projects along the route of these 2000 year old roads.

The picture above refers to a road in between Napoca and Optatiana, Roman town and fort at the time.

I really hope they decide to make an archeo-park out of it, maybe on a motorway service area.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: Alsim Alarko, Turkish company building A0 south lots 1 and 2, has brought Turkish workers on these sites, due to a shortage of workers in Romania. They are complaining that Romania has "too many construction projects going on", and not enough workers for them. lolz, that is a first, and also a begining of what's to come in the next years.

Also, they refer to the high pricing of workers in Romania - which explains why the construction prices in general went up, not only for motorways. An unqualified worker gets 1,000 euros per month, while a qualified worker gets about 1,600 euros per month. But that is around Bucharest, further away gets cheaper. Anyway, that is not so unusual, in Bucharest most construction sites are populated with Asian workers, mainly Nepalese, Indian, or Vietnamese.









Lucrările la noua centură a Capitalei, încetinite de lipsa de muncitori. Salariile ajung la 8.000 de lei


Lucrările la noua centură a Capitalei, încetinite de lipsa de muncitori. Salariile ajung la 8.000 de lei




stirileprotv.ro


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Le Clerk said:


> Roman road on motorway alignment. Or how to copy a 2000 years old idea.


#1 🔥 on /r/europe yesterday

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comments/mrzo3m


----------



## Le Clerk

ˆˆ


----------



## Pitchoune

The sections we see in the video above have all been unearthed because the future highway will exactly match the old road ? Or did they start to unearth more sections so that it becomes an accessible site for people wishing to see that road ? Or will they unearth more sections in the future for tourists and other curious people ? The road looks almost intact, if not 100% intact. That would be a shame not to valorize it.

By the way, thanks to the last seconds in the video I could find the exact spot close to Zucor. I added 3 red lines corresponding to the three pieces of unearthed road :










Ok halfly answering myself, the project below is still the right one ?










That means that what has been unearthed will be covered by the highway exit/"nod rutier" (funny in French this would be "noeud routier"). I hope they will unearth more sections south of the exit. That looks like the easier option if they decide to do that for cultural purposes. But of course, then the farmers must be correctly compensated for the loss.

This also means that the today A3 section from Zalau to Turda will exactly match the roman road from Porolissum (Zalau) to Potaissa (Turda) via (Cluj-)Napoca. This was aslo one of the Empire border roads apparently. Interesting .


----------



## Le Clerk

My understanding is that the position of the unearthed Roman road is near Optatiana castrum, and it was discovered following works on that interchange you posted above. There is no information so far on a potential archaeological valuation of the site, the archeological works are still being performed. 

There is a similar Roman road valued near the former Roman town of Porolissum, which was just a bit north of Optatiana, and it looks quite decent:


----------



## sponge_bob

Luckily the Romans never really crossed the Carpathians either and their old roads should not hold up any future roads down Moldova way.


----------



## Kamov

From what I read the Roman road is perpendicular to the profile of the highway. It was discovered in 2001 but no extensive research was done. In 2006 during the Bechtel contract there was some internal discussion regarding the future of this historic site. Fast forward to 2021, no decision has been taken yet. The unearthed section is within the highway maintenance center and there was some discussion to make it visitable but arguments against seem to have prevailed. It would be difficult to access because it is inside the maintenance center and it would degrade over time because of the nature of the activities there. Also no money has been allocated in the contract for such works.
In the end it will be probably be covered back, as it is deeper than the foundation of the highway. Some special conservation material will be put on top.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Luckily the Romans never really crossed the Carpathians either and their old roads should not hold up any future roads down Moldova way.


Not the Romans, but the Romanians.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Not the Romans, but the Romanians.


I hope that all regions of the Romanian Empire will be connected to the European motorway system one day.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> I hope that all regions of the Romanian Empire will be connected to the European motorway system one day.


All motorways shall lead to Bruxelles.


----------



## marty11

*A7 INTERACTIVE MAP *

_The route between Pascani and Siret is yet to be decided (there are 2 options)._


----------



## Le Clerk

This means they will tender works for the remaining 100 km of A7 from Pascani to UA border next year. Good news is that for all A7 works tenders there will be a new scoring based on previous performance, which will exclude other lame companies so far and will advantage UMB.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Le Clerk said:


> scoring based on previous performance


proof?


----------



## Le Clerk

I cannot find it now but I am pretty sure I read a few times that there will be performance criteria in the tenders. It would also be the first motorway with performance indicators for builders.

I think we should just wait and see the tenders for first sections of A7, in about a month or so.


----------



## AlexisMD

Head of National road company said in the interview that they will have a criteria of best mobilization on the site (who can do it faster ) for A7


----------



## Le Clerk

AlexisMD said:


> Head of National road company said in the interview that they will have a criteria of best mobilization on the site (who can do it faster ) for A7


I really hope UMB will get the most of this motorway, I know they are looking at it as their most important feat in this decade. UMB did in record time the existing A7 (Bacau by-pass) to prove a point, and I think they will aim at getting most sections of A7 and then completing it again in record time. To the extent that UMB gets most lots of A7 this year or the coming one, we could have most A7 completed by 2024-2025, even though apparently it is about 430 km long (with the section from Pascani to UA border). Not to mention that uMB will become one of the most important builders not only in Romania but also Europe.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

AlexisMD said:


> Head of National road company said in the interview that they will have a criteria of best mobilization on the site (who can do it faster ) for A7


post a link if you may, haven't heard from her since 2020


----------



## Mascarpone1337

sponge_bob said:


> Did Aktor get a contract and did they bother starting?


Yes and no.


ChrisZwolle said:


> Will A0 be constructed with six lanes (three driving lanes + hard shoulder in each direction)?


No, and it won't need an upgrade for some time as the current ring is being upgraded.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Did Aktor get a contract and did they bother starting?


AKTOR completed TD for A0 south lot 3. They should enter site soon. But they are very late, TD should've been ready last year.


----------



## Le Clerk

Romania will introduce a vignette for trucks, computed on no of driven km. 









Ministrul Transporturilor vrea taxă pe kilometru pentru camioane - Economica.net


Transportatorii rutieri vor plăti rovinieta în funcţie de distanţa parcursă (la kilometru) şi nu ca perioadă, aşa cum este în prezent, potrivit ministrului Transporturilor, Cătălin Drulă. El a precizat într-un interviu pentru Radio România Actualități că modificarea sistemului de taxare pentru...




www.economica.net


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Will A0 be constructed with six lanes (three driving lanes + hard shoulder in each direction)?


As a result of A0 being built, A1 between Bucharest and Pitesti will need a fast sequential expansion to 2x3. Same for A3, which will need expansion to 2x3 up to the A3/A7 future junction.

I do not see a particular need to expand future A0 to 2x3 soon, because it will not attract local traffic from Bucharest, but transit traffic from A1, A2, and A3, and it will be ok with the planned 2x2. 

I more worried for the capacity of DNCB to cope with the local traffic from Bucharest at planned 2x2 expansion. I would’ve opted for a direct 2x3 expansion on all length.


----------



## Le Clerk

It is a real delight to watch UMB motorway sites, due to the neat organisation, swift advances of works, and literal show they are doing with dozens of brand new machinery.

This is A3 Nadaselu-Zimbor (30 km), part of Nadaselu-Poarta Salajului (42 km) that UMB has contracted there. This is a site opened earlier this year.


----------



## Le Clerk

And A3 Tg Mures-Ungheni, by STRABAG, not a show but good progress nonetheless.


----------



## Le Clerk

According to CNAIR, works have commenced on the 23 km expressway connecting the bridge @ Braila with Jijila, that is part of DX8 connecting Braila bridge with Tulcea and further to Constanta. I hope someone will pick this up with a drone soon.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=511087203356414


----------



## Le Clerk

A0/A2 junction taking shape. This is part of A0 south lot 1. Works started a few weeks ago by Turkish Alsim Alarko.















And lot 2:















this is latest from satellite:










I think Alsim Alarko can pull off completion of lots 1 and 2 by end next year (deadline is 2023), at this rate. These are useful lots for by-passing Bucharest. Hopefully they will keep up the pace.


----------



## Le Clerk

The planning for the last 100 km of A7 from Pascani to Siret/UA border is coming along, and acc to the PM, it is going to be a motorway as well, like the rest of A7 from Ploiesti to Pascani (340 km) - sort of obvious. 

Meanwhile, the tender for works for the first 64 km of A7 from Ploiesti to Buzau should be launched in the coming days.


















Florin Cîțu, despre autostrada A7 Pașcani - Suceava - Siret: „Avem traseul final, va fi autostradă nu drum expres”







monitorizari.hotnews.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

Spectacular footage with works on removing the snow on Transfagarasan - snow is over 2 m deep at high altitude.


----------



## Le Clerk

There seems to be huge disagreements with the EC on infrastructure projects proposed under the Recovery Plan. The EU seems to think Romania is not in dire need of infrastructure, and needs instead green ghosts. Some motorway projects will have to be scrapped probably. Pretty shitty stuff of you aks me. They are scrabling now to increase the number of railway projects, but there are not enough studies made there to meet the tight deadline of 2023 for contracts and 2026 for end of building, whereas on motorways are plenty. If not possible, some ongoing projects slated for PNRR will be move to cohesion funds on the next budget, but some further projects will have to be put on hold after 2030. 









Romania’s negotiator for Resilience Plan: “we’re not sure whether we can win”


“We don’t know whether we can win this battle, because the European experts are very rigorous in their arguments,” said Romania’s chief negotiator for the National Relaunch and Resilience Plan (PNRR) Cristian Ghinea, speaking about the ongoing talks in Brussels that are not at all...




www.romania-insider.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

To be fair, I think the whole EU coronavirus recovery plan is unnecessary. There is no economic crisis, but a health crisis. Building motorways or railways won't compensate the hardest-hit hospitality sector (closed restaurants, bars, cafes, festivals, tourism, etc.)

There are already signs of shortages of a wide range of consumer and construction products, and increasing inflation due to strong demand once the restrictions are lifted. This is visible in the U.S. and increasingly in Europe too. Stimulating an already overheating economy may turn out to be problematic. Especially in a bigger picture than Romania, but across Europe.

Now, that is not to say there should be no EU funding for infrastructure construction in Romania. Romania is still far behind and in dire need of better infrastructure. But this is not a covid-recovery issue.


----------



## Le Clerk

There are over 4.5 billion euros targeted for road infrastructure in the Recovery Plan as submitted by Romania. The program has been decided by the EU, it cannot go back, what remains is to decide the particular projects to be financed. On one hand Romania has to cut down hugely the public deficit, under the requirements of the same Recovery Plan, and it is doing that currently with some success. On the other, it wants to allocate more funds to infrastructure. If the 4.5 billion cannot get to roads, a lot of motorway investment restructuring will have to occur. And the problem is there are not enough mature/planned projects in other sectors able to absorb this money, so Romania will lose money from the Recovery Plan in the end. Already, this government is getting a battering on the topic from the opposition, from the socialists who did almost nothing for infrastructure, who ironically are gaining a lot of political traction as a result. Already the Recovery Plan for Romania is being painted as a huge fiasco, due to massive rejection of projects for infrastructure from the Commission, and protracted negotiations without proper results, and I think the faith of this government may hang on the success or failure of this negotiation with the Commission.


----------



## Le Clerk

Giurgiu by-pass expressway. Even Porr is moving very slowly here.


----------



## Le Clerk

talking about amounts - euro 4 billion projects should go through tender procedures this month:

on A1 PiSi 2 and 3 should be decided the short list of bidders (more than 2 billion euros worth)
same on A3 Poarta Salajului-Nusfalau (almost 1 billion)
A7 Ploiesti-Buzau tender for works should be launched (1 billion euros)


----------



## Le Clerk

This is from Satu Mare by-pass, a 12 km expressway part of DX14, which should be opened later this year as well.


----------



## Le Clerk

And finally an impressive view of the bridge over the Olt river U/C, part of Section 2 DX12 by UMB (40 km), also TBO this year. This year will be the inauguration of the first expressways in Romania, and there will be quite a few.


----------



## Robertkc

ChrisZwolle said:


> To be fair, I think the whole EU coronavirus recovery plan is unnecessary. There is no economic crisis, but a health crisis. Building motorways or railways won't compensate the hardest-hit hospitality sector (closed restaurants, bars, cafes, festivals, tourism, etc.)
> 
> There are already signs of shortages of a wide range of consumer and construction products, and increasing inflation due to strong demand once the restrictions are lifted. This is visible in the U.S. and increasingly in Europe too. Stimulating an already overheating economy may turn out to be problematic. Especially in a bigger picture than Romania, but across Europe.
> 
> Now, that is not to say there should be no EU funding for infrastructure construction in Romania. Romania is still far behind and in dire need of better infrastructure. But this is not a covid-recovery issue.


Very well said. Thank you for this post.


----------



## sponge_bob

I warned you clearly that both the Recovery plan and the EU Budget from 2021-2027, while separate programmes, were full of greenwash and ecomental bullshit. 

I still think Romania should load the A7 and A8 into the period out to 2026/7 or so as funds can be reallocated mid programme and there will be a change of commission after 2024 anyway and the new ones will more than likely be more sensible than Von Der Leyen will. Rail projects are so complex that it is impossible to announce a recovery programme in 2020 and to then deliver them by 2026 and collect the money so the arguments on the recovery fund will last years anyway, Europe wide I reckon.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> I warned you clearly that both the Recovery plan and the EU Budget from 2021-2027, while separate programmes, were full of greenwash and ecomental bullshit.
> 
> I still think Romania should load the A7 and A8 into the period out to 2026/7 or so as funds can be reallocated mid programme and there will be a change of commission after 2024 anyway and the new ones will more than likely be more sensible than Von Der Leyen will. Rail projects are so complex that it is impossible to announce a recovery programme in 2020 and to then deliver them by 2026 and collect the money so the arguments on the recovery fund will last years anyway, Europe wide I reckon.


Yeah, it is a mess. But it is still not yet finally decided. There is still hope that the EC may understand that Romania does not have the same needs as Belgium or Denmark, and that if the EC removes these motorway projects from the Recovery Fund, not only Romania will lose money in the end from the "Recovery" Fund, where it is also a contributor, but may pospone construction of much needed infrastructure which could boost greately the recovery of the economy in the coming years. So, there is still some hope things will be fixed when the final decision on the Recovery Plan comes from Brussels, in about a month. I was listening to an interview with the transports minister last night, and he was not that pessimistic, although the minister in charge with the negotiation sounded more ominous a few days ago.


----------



## Le Clerk

Romania should get its shit together and build a decent network by the end of this decade. However, I am afraid that there wil be few decent builders available in the coming period for the huge amount of works proposed in Romania in the coming years.









REI analysis: Romania to get EUR 100 bln. of EU funds in the financial program 2021-2027, three times more than between 2014-2020 - Business Review


News - Romania is to receive a total budget of EUR 100 billion in the European financing period of 2021-2027, of which EUR 79,9 billion represents



business-review.eu


----------



## gogu.ca

Capt.Vimes said:


> How many km of motorways and expressways are currently (or will be very soon) under construction in Romania?












Over 450 kilometers of highway, funded by PNRR
The Minister of Transports, Cătălin Drulă, announced yesterday that over 450 kilometers of highways will receive financing through PNRR.
"In PNRR we have included as major projects, the A7 highway - 320 kilometers, the ends of the A8 highway - 50 kilometers, the A3 highway - a 70 km section between Cluj and Zalău, 9 kilometers from the A1 on the Sibiu-Nădlac section, of which 2 kilometers represent I believe that we will be able to complete these projects by 31 December 2026, if we take into account that the value of investments in road infrastructure for the first four months of 2021 is 14% higher than in the same period of last year and double compared to the allocations from 2018 and 2019 "

*Over 450 kilometers of highway, financed from PNRR ...*
https://www.bursa.ro ›over-450-of -...


----------



## Le Clerk

gogu.ca said:


> Over 450 kilometers of highway, funded by PNRR
> The Minister of Transports, Cătălin Drulă, announced yesterday that over 450 kilometers of highways will receive financing through PNRR.
> "In PNRR we have included as major projects, the A7 highway - 320 kilometers, the ends of the A8 highway - 50 kilometers, the A3 highway - a 70 km section between Cluj and Zalău, 9 kilometers from the A1 on the Sibiu-Nădlac section, of which 2 kilometers represent I believe that we will be able to complete these projects by 31 December 2026, if we take into account that the value of investments in road infrastructure for the first four months of 2021 is 14% higher than in the same period of last year and double compared to the allocations from 2018 and 2019 "
> 
> *Over 450 kilometers of highway, financed from PNRR ...*
> https://www.bursa.ro ›over-450-of -...



These will add up to all currently U/C projects, and others to follow, and are not yet U/C, except for the bit of A3 from Nadaselu to Poarta Salajului. Romania should be able to *at least* double those 450 km under the Recovery Fund, by 2026.


----------



## Le Clerk

Weekend post.

Catalin, SSC member and transports minister, volunteering in COVID19 vaccination campaign during weekends, when he is not in the ministerial office.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=915171179060374


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk. As usual you confused everybody and yourself by your lack of clarity, as ever.  

There are 3 separate EU funding strands available. In your early link you mentioned POT and POR and in a later link PNRR. You must fund from one of these strands and they cannot be combined. Projects such as the lots of A0 and A1 contracted or under construction now are supposed to be funded from 2014-2020 era funds and are separate again. 

The funds for the future are: 

Transport Funds (€8.3bn) or *POT*. Need to see details of the POT which would also include Railways and Metros.

then

Recovery Funds ??bn or *PNRR*. Need more detail please.

also

Cohesion Funds ??bn or *POR* in the first link. Need to see details of the POR and a figure. 

POT will likely pay for the hard bits of the A1 transcarpathia. PNRR is supposed to pay for 450km extra _elsewhere_ and POR, or Cohesion, may yet pay for extra roads again on top. 


*PNRR funded projects must be complete by 2026 and the POT and POR projects by 2029.* This is the last chance saloon for Romania so none of the usual shit in the next 5 years please. It will be difficult to fund any road construction from EU funds after these funds expire....just like the EU stopped funding airports some years back.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Le Clerk. As usual you confused everybody and yourself by your lack of clarity, as ever.
> 
> There are 3 separate EU funding strands available. In your early link you mentioned POT and POR and in a later link PNRR. You must fund from one of these strands and they cannot be combined. Projects such as the lots of A0 and A1 contracted or under construction now are supposed to be funded from 2014-2020 era funds and are separate again.


I didn't mean to make an exposé of the EU funds available in the coming period, I only wanted to explain that by 2026, when PNRR (Romanian for Recovery Fund) should end, on top of the 450 km of motorway planned under PNRR, another at least 450 km of motorway and expressway should be completed, including those that are currently U/C, clearly from the 2014-2020 EU financial budget. And to clarify, I seriously think Romania should be able to build about 1,000 km of motorway and expressway by 2026.



> The funds for the future are:
> 
> Transport Funds (€8.3bn) or *POT*. Need to see details of the POT which would also include Railways and Metros.


correct, POT 2020-2027 is in value of 8.3 bn and includes roads, and railway. metros I believe is included in POR (regional development)



> then
> 
> Recovery Funds ??bn or *PNRR*. Need more detail please.


PNRR is planned at 8 bn euros for transports (road, railway, and some metro included - 300 m for new Bucharest line and 300 m for new Cluj-Napoca line, though I seriously doubt these can be completed by 2026)




> Cohesion Funds ??bn or *POR* in the first link. Need to see details of the POR and a figure.


no idea ATM how future POR may be, but local infrastructure should be funded from this. 




> POT will likely pay for the hard bits of the A1 transcarpathia. PNRR is supposed to pay for 450km extra _elsewhere_ and POR, or Cohesion, may yet pay for extra roads again on top.


PNRR should fund A7 completely , from Ploiesti to Pascani (about 330 km), A8 - the easy parts (about 50 km), A3 about 60 km, including the difficult Meses tunnel, and the missing A1 near Deva - "bear tunnels section".


*



PNRR funded projects must be complete by 2026 and the POT and POR projects by 2029.

Click to expand...

*


> This is the last chance saloon for Romania so none of the usual shit in the next 5 years please. It will be difficult to fund any road construction from EU funds after these funds expire....just like the EU stopped funding airports some years back.


Agree. This government - I belive some vice-prim-minister said that they would be stupid if they didn't mange to pull this off this decade, though this government is in place until 2024. However, if they manage to prove they are capable of using the funds properly, they will stay in that position after 2024. It is a rare chance to have that amount of money in hand, and be all in all one of the most capable government Romania has ever had.


----------



## Le Clerk

Another weekend post. 

A1: Aciliu viaduct , opened in 2014.


----------



## Le Clerk

A superb but difficult site on A3 Nadaselu-Zimbor, by UMB. Hilles, and valleys all along, that's a tough one, especially if some of those hills are prone to sliding, as it happened before with hills in the area.

@ 14 min, you can see some archeological works on the Roman road


----------



## marty11

A1 Sibiu - Boita







The cantilever bridge:


----------



## Le Clerk

Incoming tender for works on first section of A7 (Ploiesti-Buzau), 63 km, 3 lots, 20 month build only (Red FIDIC). Works could start as soon as contracted, probably early next year, and should be completed in 2023 for this section.

Rest of A7 (320 km in total) should be tendered in phases through this year. All are build only.




__ https://www.facebook.com/catalindrulausr/posts/2505355676276846


----------



## marty11

*A3 Targu Mures - Ungheni (MS)*


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> Another weekend post.
> 
> A1: Aciliu viaduct , opened in 2014.


Opened in 2014, has patches on the road 

Ah yes, i love Eastern Europe!


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Opened in 2014, has patches on the road
> 
> Ah yes, i love Eastern Europe!


Yeah, those patches on the asphalt are annoying for me as well.


----------



## marty11

The Wild Boy said:


> Opened in 2014, has patches on the road
> 
> Ah yes, i love Eastern Europe!


That's the famous lot built by Salini Impregilo, part of which had to be demolished and rebuilt.









Motorways Company files criminal complaint against Italian company Impregilo for the closed and demolished lot of the Sibiu-Orastie highway - The Romania Journal


The National Company of Highways (CNADNR) has announced it has filed a criminal complaint to the Prosecutor’s Office upon the Sibiu Court against the Italian entrepreneur Salini-Impregilo, following the problems of execution that allegedly have led to the deterioration of Lot 3 of the A1...




www.romaniajournal.ro


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

The Wild Boy said:


> Opened in 2014, has patches on the road
> 
> Ah yes, i love Eastern Europe!


Same goes for A1 Arad - Timisoara


----------



## marty11

*(Romanian) Some data from the current version of Recovery and Resilience Facility: Transport - 7.6 billion euros, Educated Romania - 3.6 billion euros / 'Special pensions' will be limited*

*Sustainable transport (road, rail, subway) - 7.6 billion euros*

Motorways:

434 km of motorway built;
625 ha of linear forest curtains along the newly built motorways;
45% of road safety black spots removed;
Railroad:

311 km of modernized railway;
311 km of railway with ERTMS 2 system;
110 km of electrified railway;
2,534 km of railway on which the commercial speed increases by 15% through renewal works;
206 km of railway with modern centralization system.

Metro: 15.6 km of new metro network; 15 new stations; 30 frames
____

Update for A1 Sibiu - Boita


----------



## Le Clerk

ˆˆ

All motorways built under PNRR will also have EV charging stations.


----------



## Theijs

When will the Romanian Parliament approve the PNRR?


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> When will the Romanian Parliament approve the PNRR?


The PNRR has just been presented in Parliament , it will probably be approved next week. It needs a qualified majority to pass in Parliament, so there is need for PSD to vote it. So far PSD has been very vocal against the gov’s performance on PNRR, but I think they will vote it in the end, because they will be singled out as those who blocked Romania’s funding from the resilience funds.


----------



## Le Clerk

The last 15 km of connection roads with the Braila bridge, on the right bank of the Danube, have been authorized for works. This is part of DX 8 connecting the bridge at Braila with Tulcea and further to Constanta. The rest of the DX 8 is currently under TD services, and will be tendered for works following their completion.

The bridge will be opened next year, together with the connection roads. The project is within planned schedule.




__ https://www.facebook.com/990747367737692/posts/2507105972768483


----------



## gogo3o

Le Clerk said:


> For Phase 2 Olimp-BG border (only about 25 km in a flat terrain! so easy project) there should be a discussion on alignment of routes between Romania and Bulgaria indeed, including a border point...


Bulgaria does not have any plans at present, though we might go for Varna-Dobrich-Yovkovo route, as the Dobrich location also gives opportunity to build another fast connection to Silistra. The other option along the coast could not be feasible for a motorway, protected area lies north of Varna.


----------



## Le Clerk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399430002307960834








Press corner


Highlights, press releases and speeches




ec.europa.eu





The Commission has today received an official recovery and resilience plan from Romania. This plan sets out the reforms and public investment projects that Romania plans to implement with the support of the Recovery and Resilience Facility (RRF).

*Romania's recovery and resilience plan*

Romania has requested €14.3 billion in grants and €15 billion in loans under the RRF.

The Romanian plan is structured around six pillars: the green transition, digital transformation, smart growth, social and territorial cohesion, health and resilience, and policies for the next generation. The plan includes measures on sustainable transport, education, healthcare, building renovation and the digitalisation of public administration. Projects in the plan cover the entire lifetime of the RRF until 2026. The plan proposes projects in all seven European flagship areas. Projects in the plan cover the entire lifetime of the RRF until 2026.

The Commission will now assess Romania's plan based on the eleven criteria set out in the Regulation and translate their contents into legally binding acts. This assessment will notably include a review of whether the plans contribute to effectively addressing all or a significant subset of challenges identified in the relevant country-specific recommendations issued in the context of the European Semester. The Commission will also assess whether the plan dedicates at least 37% of expenditure to investments and reforms that support climate objectives, and 20% to the digital transition.

The Council will have, as a rule, four weeks to adopt the Commission proposal for a Council Implementing Decision.

The Commission has now received 22 recovery and resilience plans from Belgium, Denmark, Germany, Greece, Spain, France, Croatia, Italy, Ireland, Cyprus, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Hungary, Austria, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovenia, Slovakia, Finland, and Sweden. It will continue to engage intensively with the remaining Member States to help them deliver high quality plans.


*_*

As an interesting point, the minister for European funds confirmed today that there have been 6 (six) ! iterations of the transport investment section of the Romanian Recovery Plan, until an agreement was reached wth the EC.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> If you are interested in A6, the minister in charge promised to tender Craiova-Lugoj for planning (!!) in the coming period. The section does not even have planning yet, meaning FS, design and authorization. Calafat-Craiova lot should fall under the same project.
> 
> If planning is completed by 2023, and it should be so, there are chances that the whole A6 between Calafat-Craiova and Lugoj be completed by 2030, or in great part. At least this is the planning currently.



promise kept. A6 Craiova-Lugoj tendered today for FS+TD




__ https://www.facebook.com/990747367737692/posts/2510687145743699


----------



## marty11

^This is interesting. It takes a different route than DN6 (through Filiasi and Strehaia).


----------



## Le Clerk

also today it was published the tender for works for the first 63 km of A7. deadline of works is 20 months, much smaller than in other projects, due to the fact that design is already performed.






SEAP


Public




www.e-licitatie.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

marty11 said:


> ^This is interesting. It's a different route than DN6 (through Filiasi and Strehaia).


yeah, it’s a logical design to connect faster to Calafat-Vidin bridge with an expressway.


----------



## adymartianul

It's shit. It's not faster and it cannot be used by the future DX Craiova - Targu-Jiu.


----------



## Le Clerk

adymartianul said:


> It's shit. It's not faster and it cannot be used by the future DX Craiova - Targu-Jiu.


you can’t have the cake and eat it too


----------



## marty11

^Something like this, maybe?

43.5km in a straight line.


----------



## Le Clerk

yes, it is a logical shortcut from the POV of connection with C-V bridge, AND it is easy terrain as opposed to a more northern route where there’s hilly geography already. it is enough that this A6 will take a horrendously difficult route through the Danube Gorges.


----------



## lampsakos21

i know that A6 was not a priority for the previous Romanian Governments . BUT! The current minister of Transport and infrastructure ( i would like to thank him for making real progress regarding the highway and railroad system ) is seeing the real picture behind that . He has realised that the transit traffic would give money to Romania and the bulgarian part of Vidin and that would help further the development of those areas. If UMB manages to finish early the whole trait Pitesti - Craiova in the near future , A6 would be a good option also for whoever is coming from Abroad towards Bucharest , since there will be huge delays for the transalpine routes of A3 and A1 . The mountains that A6 crosses are much smoother and easier to surpass than those of A1 and A3 or A13 or A8


----------



## Le Clerk

lampsakos21 said:


> i know that A6 was not a priority for the previous Romanian Governments . BUT! The current minister of Transport and infrastructure ( i would like to thank him for making real progress regarding the highway and railroad system ) is seeing the real picture behind that . He has realised that the transit traffic would give money to Romania and the bulgarian part of Vidin and that would help further the development of those areas. If UMB manages to finish early the whole trait Pitesti - Craiova in the near future , A6 would be a good option also for whoever is coming from Abroad towards Bucharest , since there will be huge delays for the transalpine routes of A3 and A1 . The mountains that A6 crosses are much smoother and easier to surpass than those of A1 and A3 or A13 or A8



this A6 is not done for the money at all !! the cost and difficulty to build dwarfs any taxes it could produce. the Danube Gorges will be both a devil for builders and a blessing for drivers when completed.

A6 will be built from EU money in part (hopefully the EU will still pay for this), and thus will not be possible to tax it.

but I agree that all the credits should go to Catalin for pushing this forward!


----------



## lampsakos21

Le Clerk said:


> this A6 is not done for the money at all !! the cost and difficulty to build dwarfs any taxes it could produce. the Danube Gorges will be both a devil for builders and a blessing for drivers when completed.
> 
> A6 will be built from EU money in part (hopefully the EU will still pay for this), and thus will not be possible to tax it.
> 
> but I agree that all the credits should go to Catalin for pushing this forward!


when you build this road to Calafat and Craiova you will see how it will be a game changer in the future .


----------



## Theijs

lampsakos21 said:


> when you build this road (A6) to Calafat and Craiova you will see how it will be a game changer in the future .


I think everyone can agree, except some greedy, incompetent PCDist.


----------



## Pitchoune

Is Targu Jiu important though ? I don't know the answer since I'm not from there but that city does not look like a very important city and it is in a dead-end valley. The axis Craiova-Dobreta-Lugoj seems much more important. It makes the connection with Vidin (BG) and Serbia easier. Today cities that prosper the most are the ones on important corridors. Unfortunately for Targu Jiu, but its destiny is to fall behind other better situated cities. The Craiova-Dobreta-Lugoj also offers a chance to revitalize the spa town of Baile Herculane. Maybe one day it can join the Great Spas of Europe list, a list of candidate cities for being registered in the UNESCO heritage. As far as I know, Baile Herculane is a bit run down at the moment, is it still true ? Is there an ongoing revitalization program ?


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> promise kept. A6 Craiova-Lugoj tendered today for FS+TD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/990747367737692/posts/2510687145743699


Part of this is Via Carpathia?


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Part of this is Via Carpathia?


yes, A6 is missing link for Via Carpathia, south branch in Romania.


----------



## Le Clerk

Pitchoune said:


> Is Targu Jiu important though ? I don't know the answer since I'm not from there but that city does not look like a very important city and it is in a dead-end valley. The axis Craiova-Dobreta-Lugoj seems much more important. It makes the connection with Vidin (BG) and Serbia easier. Today cities that prosper the most are the ones on important corridors. Unfortunately for Targu Jiu, but its destiny is to fall behind other better situated cities. The Craiova-Dobreta-Lugoj also offers a chance to revitalize the spa town of Baile Herculane. Maybe one day it can join the Great Spas of Europe list, a list of candidate cities for being registered in the UNESCO heritage. As far as I know, Baile Herculane is a bit run down at the moment, is it still true ? Is there an ongoing revitalization program ?


Craiova-Tg Jiu is another expressway that has already been signed for FS+TD, and is on another alignment and for other purposes.


----------



## Le Clerk

lampsakos21 said:


> when you build this road to Calafat and Craiova you will see how it will be a game changer in the future .


yes, it is going to be useful for the connection between south Romania and the west , and also for Bulgaria and the west. But again, this is not going to be paid from motorway tolls, they are not going to be ever sufficient to cover the costs of build. Maybe only the maintenance costs.

FYI: alll attempts to build a positive business case for A3 mountain PPP failed due to negative results of the revenue from tolling vs costs. And A3 Ploiesti-Brasov has much much higher traffic than A6.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> promise kept. A6 Craiova-Lugoj tendered today for FS+TD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/990747367737692/posts/2510687145743699





marty11 said:


> ^This is interesting. It takes a different route than DN6 (through Filiasi and Strehaia).


I cannot see any map because I don't have a facebook account. Can anyone share a map?



lampsakos21 said:


> when you build this road to Calafat and Craiova you will see how it will be a game changer in the future .





Theijs said:


> I think everyone can agree, except some greedy, incompetent PCDist.


I agree that it will be a game changer for Bulgaria and Greece*,... if A6 will be completed before Serbia will join EU.
It won't be a game changer for Romania! As Le Clerk wrote, A6 cannot be funded by Romania but had to be funded by EU. The big questions are: When will the FS be completed, and will the construction really be _feasible_ - how much will it cost? Will EU fund it with 50%, 70%, 85%, 100%? If EU won't pay enough, the FS will just be waste of money because Romania cannot fund it.....

*Traffic to Turkey can use A1 via Sibiu and Bucharest which will be completed in the forseeable future. Bulgaria will build a motorway from Ruse to the south very soon. The motorway gap from Bucharest to Ruse is not a big issue.


----------



## Le Clerk

These are officially the motorways to be funded under the Recovery Plan in Romania, together with proposed costs, and EU cofinancing in total value of euro 2.7 bn - only for motorways:


----------



## The Wild Boy

Nice. Now that EU has approved these projects, all that's left is for the recovery plan to get voted in the parliament and that's it, right? 


Btw, aren't there any ways to speed up those Feasebility / environmental studies? I see in Romania they take long, which further delays construction of motorways. Can't they just do those studies in several months and then get on building motorways? I assume there's a lot of work happening behind those studies, so maybe that's why they take so long?


----------



## sponge_bob

The Wild Boy said:


> Nice. Now that EU has approved these projects?


No, and it won't until perhaps september...if it does.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> No, and it won't until perhaps september...if it does.


correct. the EU has yet to approve all the submitted Recovery Plans from all EU members, not only Romania’s.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Nice. Now that EU has approved these projects, all that's left is for the recovery plan to get voted in the parliament and that's it, right?
> 
> 
> Btw, aren't there any ways to speed up those Feasebility / environmental studies? I see in Romania they take long, which further delays construction of motorways. Can't they just do those studies in several months and then get on building motorways? I assume there's a lot of work happening behind those studies, so maybe that's why they take so long?



the studies imply a lot of work, including the geological drilling, which for a mountain motorway are very dense and complex to perform. and they could take years, only the studies, and can’t be hastened.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> they could take years, only the studies, and can’t be hastened.


Yes, for intended projects like the A3 and A8 mountain sections (the mountainy bits of those 2 are around 300km between them) the possibility is that test drilling will be required in some places but hopefully not a full pilot tunnel anywhere (this normally ends up as an escape tunnel later when the road is built). 

The recovery plan application is supposed to give Romania €3bn which is to be spent on cheaper flat country motorway sections and by 2026 but those 2 transcarpathian sections alone could cost as much as €15bn between them and certainly no less than €10bn. 

Romania would do best to have the transmontane A8 ready to go in time for the next EU funding window opening officially in 2028 and the same for the transmontane A3. The A1 will be funded from EU Transport funds not from recovery funds, a different pot of cash.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Yes, for intended projects like the A3 and A8 mountain sections (the mountainy bits of those 2 are around 300km between them) the possibility is that test drilling will be required in some places but hopefully not a full pilot tunnel anywhere (this normally ends up as an escape tunnel later when the road is built).
> 
> The recovery plan application is supposed to give Romania €3bn which is to be spent on cheaper flat country motorway sections and by 2026 but those 2 transcarpathian sections alone could cost as much as €15bn between them and certainly no less than €10bn.
> 
> Romania would do best to have the transmontane A8 ready to go in time for the next EU funding window opening officially in 2028 and the same for the transmontane A3. The A1 will be funded from EU Transport funds not from recovery funds, a different pot of cash.


no mountain section will be funded from the Recovery Fund, except those 10 km on A1 which include a 2.2 km double tunnel - not quite mountain but a very steep hill area. 

the rest of sections to be funded under the Recovery Plan are not mountain, but mostly hilly and flat area, on A3 which is currently U/C by UMB, on A8 (also hilly), and A7 which is a mix of flat up to Bacau and then hilly to Pascani.

the rest of really difficult sections of mountain A1, A8, A3, and hopefully A13 and A6 will be funded from the next EU funding budget, transport programme mostly 2020-2027, and beyond.

A1 mountain lots 1 and 5 will be funded from the current EU budget.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> the rest of really difficult sections of mountain A1, A8, A3, and hopefully A13 and A6 will be funded from the next EU funding budget, transport programme mostly 2020-2027, and beyond.


Mostly beyond 2027...if there is a beyond. Except for the mountainy A1 which will be funded out to 2027. You know that though. 



> A1 mountain lots 1 and 5 will be funded from the current EU budget.


Must be built by 2023...are you sure?


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Mostly beyond 2027...if there is a beyond. Except for the mountainy A1 which will be funded out to 2027. You know that though.


Yes, I agree that only A1 mountain has chances to be completed by 2027. But I would give chances for A13 mountain, A3 mountain, and A6 mountain to be completed by 2030, under the 7+3 rule. Not so much for A8 mountain though which is going to be veeery difficult. This implies that the current "competent" leadership within the transport minister and overall the government is kept by then. Which is a stretch. 



> Must be built by 2023...are you sure?


 Well, no, truly only lot 1 currently U/C by Porr has a chance to be completed by 2023. lot 5 is probably not going to be that lucky, though there is a slight chance....


----------



## Le Clerk

here a a visual of projects under the Recovery Plan:


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Yes, I agree that only A1 mountain has chances to be completed by 2027. But I would give chances for A13 mountain, A3 mountain, and A6 mountain to be completed by 2030, under the 7+3 rule.


You mean the 7+3 rule (formally known as N+3) which is abolished at the end of 2023 and becomes N+2 thereafter.  the recovery fund is N+0, If a job has to be done by 2026 to get funded then that means 2026 as far as I understand.Normal EU funded projects are allowed to run late.


> Not so much for A8 mountain though which is going to be veeery difficult. This implies that the current "competent" leadership within the transport minister and overall the government is kept by then. Which is a stretch.


It is the sort of project that you tender out at the very beginning of a 7 year period because a lot of these sections will be 5 year contracts. So realistically I see hard bits of the A8 and A3 starting around 2028 and delivering after 2030. This is if eveything goes well and the EU is still funding roads after 2027. The A6 might finally get done starting then too. 


> Well, no, truly only lot 1 currently U/C by Porr has a chance to be completed by 2023. lot 5 is probably not going to be that lucky, though there is a slight chance....


I think the funding for lot 5 could be transferred to another project that is likely to complete by end 2023, parts of the A3 or A0 are a possibility there if they are not already EU funded. But yes, I think the Porr section is the only one that will certainly finish by end 2023.

Projects funded in the next 7 year window have to finish by end 2029 with N+2. Don't forget that now.


----------



## Pitchoune

Why the A13 goes from Brasov to Bacau ? It becomes a little be redundant with the A8. An A13 from Brasov to Focsani and then Braila, Tulcea, Odessa looks much more interesting.

Regarding the EU recovery plans, I hope they will fund in priority the A1, A3, A7 and A8, these are the most important highways from a European point of view. A11 (Arad-Oradea), A9 (Timisoara-RS), A6 (Lugoj-Craiova) and the bit Bucarest-BG are also needed.


----------



## Le Clerk

Pitchoune said:


> Why the A13 goes from Brasov to Bacau ? It becomes a little be redundant with the A8. An A13 from Brasov to Focsani and then Braila, Tulcea, Odessa looks much more interesting


Because of the geography of the mountain range in East Carpathians. There is no easy corridor from Brasov to Focsani. The chosen route from Brasov to Bacau is potentially the easiest mountain motorway project, and clearly much easier than A8. FS+TD for A13 Brasov-Bacau is due next year.










A corridor to Odessa is in view with all the connections in SE Romania (a few new expressways connecting the future A7 with the Ukrainian and Moldovan border, and further to Bucharest or Constanta). Actually a new border point was opened last year at Isaccea, and it has been a successful one.



> Regarding the EU recovery plans, I hope they will fund in priority the A1, A3, A7 and A8, these are the most important highways from a European point of view. A11 (Arad-Oradea), A9 (Timisoara-RS), A6 (Lugoj-Craiova) and the bit Bucarest-BG are also needed.


That is exactly the priority under the Recovery Plan in Romania. As for the other connections you correctly mentioned, and others, they will be funded from the next EU financing budget.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: works on A3 Nadaselu-Zimbor (40 km), by UMB, to be funded from the Recovery Fund


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 Tg Mures-Ungheni (10 km), U/C by Strabag, TBO later this year


----------



## Le Clerk

DX12 Craiova-Pitesti, lot 1 (18 km) U/C by Tirrena Scavi


----------



## marty11

Not sure if this was posted here (the article is 2 weeks old). Talking about plans...

^*(Romanian) Minister of Transport: Romania could spend huge sums in the next seven years on infrastructure*

*• The Minister of Transports, Cătălin Drulă, claims that Romania could spend huge sums in the coming years for investments in infrastructure. 

• *_*It is about European funds, money from the national budget and the amounts included in the PNRR.*_

*• In the infrastructure years of the budget year 2021-2027, Romania could have to spend between 15 and 20 billion euros.*

_The Minister of Transport, Cătălin Drulă, claims that Romania could spend huge sums in the coming years for investments in railway and road infrastructure. It is about European funds, money from the national budget and the amounts included in the PNRR. 

The minister's statements were made on Wednesday evening, on TVR. Regarding the infrastructure investments in the budget year 2021-2027, Minister Drula said that Romania could have to spend between 15 and 20 billion euros, in the total amount being included the projects submitted by PNRR.

In terms of road infrastructure, the connection between the port of Constanţa and the European motorway network and the construction of the A3, A13, Sibiu-Făgăraş motorways and the Craiova-Lugoj expressway are desired. 

In the railway chapter, Cătălin Drulă announced that the PNRR included two large projects Cluj-Oradea and Caransebeş-Lugoj-Timişoara-Arad. The lines will be modern and trains will run at up to 160 kilometers per hour. There is also talk of hydrogen trains, a new technology. Instead, the high-speed train projects, of the TGV type, could be implemented in Romania at the earliest between 2030 and 2040, Drulă added. 

In order to increase the number of projects with European funding, Minister Cătălin Drulă wants to propose an increase in the national contribution. Currently, Romania contributes 15% of the total value of a project with European funding._


----------



## Le Clerk

DX 12 sector 2, lot 1 (19 km), U/C by UMB, asphalt on large swaths, TBO later this year






DX 12 sector 2, lot 2 (21 km), U/C by UMB, TBO later this year


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> That is exactly the priority under the Recovery Plan in Romania. As for the other connections you correctly mentioned, and others, they will be funded from the next EU financing budget.


Has anything been published on how Romania will use 'normal' EU funds from now to 2027 (actually 2029) apart from the A1 which is a given?

Transport and Cohesion funds I mean. The A1 will be largely funded from the Transport budget as it is a core route but there are substantial Cohesion funds due as well.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Has anything been published on how Romania will use 'normal' EU funds from now to 2027 (actually 2029) apart from the A1 which is a given?
> 
> Transport and Cohesion funds I mean. The A1 will be largely funded from the Transport budget as it is a core route but there are substantial Cohesion funds due as well.



Not yet. The gov has been focused on negotiating and finalising the Recovery Plan. BTW, the minister in charge of EU negotiations mentioned that the Recovery Plan, in current form, has been discussed intensively with the EC before submission, so there is an expectation that by and large it has been informally agreed already with the EC.


----------



## Le Clerk

A10 , lot 2 (25 km) , U/C by AKTOR , TBO later this year


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Not yet.


These normal EU funds plans would have been agreed and published by now in a normal 7 year EU cycle but with the clock running on the recovery funds I am not surprised there was a delay. I would still expect them before year end ...and don't worry too much because I haven't seen them published in any other country either.


----------



## tomis3




----------



## Theijs

@Tomis, can you please put the title or subject of the movie in your post? Can’t see it with the SSC iOS app, unfortunately.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> That is exactly the priority under the Recovery Plan in Romania. As for the other connections you correctly mentioned, and others, they will be funded from the next EU financing budget.


You wrote "funded from the next EU financing budget" which should be read "*co-*funded from the next EU financing budget" since it is usually not 100% EU-funded but there is a 15% or 30% or whatever sharre from national budget.

Are the "recovery budget" projects exceptionally 100% EU-funded or is there also a share from national budget?


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> @Tomis, can you please put the title or subject of the movie in your post? Can’t see it with the SSC iOS app, unfortunately.


use a browser instead. it works well on Chrome or Safari.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> here a a visual of projects under the Recovery Plan:



*Acc to minister of transportation*, tender for works for A13 Brasov-Bacau mountain motorway confirmed to take place in 2023, after the on-going FS+TD services are completed. If that happens, the motorway has chances to be completed by 2029 when the 2020-2027 EU budget ends. @Sponge Bob


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> You wrote "funded from the next EU financing budget" which should be read "*co-*funded from the next EU financing budget" since it is usually not 100% EU-funded but there is a 15% or 30% or whatever sharre from national budget.
> 
> Are the "recovery budget" projects exceptionally 100% EU-funded or is there also a share from national budget?


Yes, that is correct ! That is co-finance which can get up to 85%, though in practice is much lower as it does not cover expropriations, relocations of utilities etc. And in the case of comprehensive networks (as in the case of A13), the EU co-finance goes much lower that 85%.


----------



## sponge_bob

If the A13 is built (building) it will make it almost impossible to fund the A8 from Europe in future...and the balance of A8 is a c.€10bn project given the 200km+ gap that will exist.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> If the A13 is built (building) it will make it almost impossible to fund the A8 from Europe in future...and the balance of A8 is a c.€10bn project given the 200km+ gap that will exist.



In Romania there is a real tension between the supporters of A13 and A8, each somehow willing to have their own mountain motorway built first, probably because they fear exactly what you said. 

Obviously, A13 is a lot easier to build than A8, and has chances to be completed much earlier than A8, if started. Even though some 60 km of A8 (the easier km) are planned for being tendered for works as of this year, I still think that A13 has higher chances of being completed first out of sheer complexity of A8. 

Probably A8 will be built extra-Carpathians by 2027-2028, especially the section to Iasi and MD border, which is really needed as a connection for Iasi with A7, and the mountain section will be delayed well after 2030, if it gets completed after all.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> In Romania there is a real tension between the supporters of A13 and A8, each somehow willing to have their own mountain motorway built first, probably because they fear exactly what you said.


I am not surprised. both of those roads will not be built in full.


----------



## Le Clerk

First images on works on A1 PiSi lot 5, 30 km, by ASTALDI.


----------



## sponge_bob

Astaldi are fed up waiting for their Romanian 'permits' so they started work anyway. Why are construction permits such a palaver in Romania, this contract was initially rewarded in 2019 or 2020. 








> https://www.astaldi.com/en/press-releases/astaldi-new-contract-romania-worth-eur-356-million


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Astaldi are fed up waiting for their Romanian 'permits' so they started work anyway. Why are construction permits such a palaver in Romania, this contract was initially rewarded in 2019 or 2020.


The contract is Yellow FIDIC, meaning ASTALDI had to produce the TD first, and then apply for building authorisation. This all should take about 1 year, acc to contract.


----------



## Le Clerk

OT a bit. Is there a thread for cycling? Romania is to invest 120 m euros from Recovery Funds, in Euro 13 and Euro 6 pan-European cycling routes. This means Romania will build cycling infrastructure all along the Danube to the Delta.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> In Romania there is a real tension between the supporters of A13 and A8, each somehow willing to have their own mountain motorway built first, probably because they fear exactly what you said.
> 
> Obviously, A13 is a lot easier to build than A8, and has chances to be completed much earlier than A8, if started. Even though some 60 km of A8 (the easier km) are planned for being tendered for works as of this year, I still think that A13 has higher chances of being completed first out of sheer complexity of A8.
> 
> Probably A8 will be built extra-Carpathians by 2027-2028, especially the section to Iasi and MD border, which is really needed as a connection for Iasi with A7, and the mountain section will be delayed well after 2030, if it gets completed after all.


There is also the "northern motorway" dream... I think it would be the best solution to develop the towns in the very north and it would connect Iasi / Moldova / Ukraine to Hungary.

A3 between Targu Mures and Fagaras has low priority and traffic from Cluj to Bucharest can go via A10 and A1 or via A10/A1/A13/A3 (Sibiu-Brasov-Ploiesti). Is there such a big demand for a motorway from Targu Mures to Fagaras? I drove DN13 once and there was virtually no traffic compared to DN1 Ploiesti - Brasov - Sibiu or DN15 Cluj - Targu Mures. Just an idea.... Could we move the A3 junction with A13 from west of Brasov (Fagaras) to east of Brasov (e.g. Sfantu Gheorghe) which are about 80km apart? Traffic from Targu Mures to Bacau could benefit from this and cross the mountains on A13.


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> There is also the "northern motorway" dream... I think it would be the best solution to develop the towns in the very north and it would connect Iasi / Moldova / Ukraine to Hungary.


If they build the A13 in this decade as Le Clerk indicated earlier then a northern route is the only one that would realistically attract EU funding as a core route, also connecting to the eastern neighbourhood of Moldova and SouthWestern Ukraine. It would be just as wickedly expensive as finishing the A8 of course.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> If they build the A13 in this decade as Le Clerk indicated earlier then a northern route is the only one that would realistically attract EU funding as a core route, also connecting to the eastern neighbourhood of Moldova and SouthWestern Ukraine. It would be just as wickedly expensive as finishing the A8 of course.



A8 is TEN-T Core, very difficult to change that. And it is going to be started anyway, even though on easiest sections. Any attempt to change it would probably cause another revolution in Romania.


----------



## Le Clerk

We have info that FS+TD for A11 was awarded to Consistrans. 
A11 is part of Via Carpatia.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> A8 is TEN-T Core, very difficult to change that. And it is going to be started anyway, even though on easiest sections. Any attempt to change it would probably cause another revolution in Romania.


yep, that's the issue. Politics....


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Still, it is a few km more than Romania would build if left to its own devices. The 'Northern' motorway will have to wait till after 2030 as will the via Carpathia.


OK, so I guess it is time to clarify this.

First, while I haven't yet read the documents posted by @ChrisZwolle, my guess is the EC is aiming to connect border regions that are poorly connected, including with non-EU countries which border EU countries - hence the short motorways connecting Romania and Bulgaria and Romania and Serbia, in what concerns Romania. This should be part of the brand new EU policy to take on China's encroachment in the EU backyard with infrastructure projects which are nonetheless meant to extent China's political clout and influence into Europe. So far so good. It is a good start. This explains maybe why the mountain part of A6 is not caught into this program, being further inland and probably very expensive to put it under "Romanian projects" alone.

Secondly, as you know (we have posted it here previously), *the tender for FS for A6 mountain (Craiova-Drobeta-Lugoj) has been launched earlier*: 1.06.2021. The intention is to build this motorway/expressway by 2030. If that is feasible, it remains to be seen, it is a difficult motorway as we know. But at least the intention and good will is clearly there, courtesy of the new minister of infrastructure who is also a member of SSC.










But the good news is that the Craiova-Drobeta with the Calafat-Vidin branch (which was discussed here previously) will apparently be put under this new program, thus relieving money for other projects. Same for A9 (Timisoara-Moravita).

As for Via Carpatia, the long part of it (Arad-Oradea) has been already contracted for FS+TD and it is due next year. It will be built most probably by 2026.


----------



## Le Clerk

*Presenting A0 south lots 1 and 2 by Alsim Alarko*

DN5 (Bucharest-Giurgiu)/A0 interchange and the awful traffic there, which will hopefully be solved with the construction of this IC





LOT 1, including A0/A2 IC, pretty good progress so far, considering the very muddy soil due to the unusual huge rains we had all through the month of June (on the flip side, the agricultural output will be equally exceptional this year)





and the new beam factory on A0, this being second only to UMB






Hopefully A0 south lot 3 by AKTOR will see serious works soon, as the lot now has construction authorization.
LE: it seems AKTOR started ground works already. Hopefully some drone footage will be available soon.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: in parallel with A0 south, works are ongoing to expand DNCB south (and north) and make it non-grade, in a quasi-expressway which will have nonetheless a top speed of 100 km/h














And Mogosoaia in the north:





And, related to discussion about the intersections on DNCB, this is how Berceni interchange on DNCB will look like:


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> As for Via Carpatia, the long part of it (Arad-Oradea) has been already contracted for FS+TD and it is due next year. It will be built most probably by 2026.


At present, mayors of the municipalities along the A11/DX11 are discussing the route:








Source: Facebook, Bogdan Ban


----------



## Theijs

Del.


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> At present, mayors of the municipalities along the A11/DX11 are discussing the route:
> View attachment 1747649
> 
> Source: Facebook, Bogdan Ban


Yes, A11/DX11 (it is going to be a mix motorway/expressway, including 2x3 on sections) is quite advanced, and is pushed forward and managed at local level. So it is not CNAIR managing this but local authorities, although money will come from the government and the EU.


----------



## Le Clerk

LE: moved to railways


----------



## Le Clerk

Chief of National Highway Company: In three years, Romania will be an open construction site. We need over 1,000 engineers


In three years, Romania will be an open site and will need over 1,000 engineers, said the general manager of the National Company for Road Infrastructure




economedia.ro





_In three years, Romania will be an open site and will need over 1,000 engineers, said the general manager of the National Company for Road Infrastructure Management (CNAIR).

“In three years, Romania will be an open construction site, in all historical provinces. Moldova will be all under construction. Transylvania will be under construction. Sibiu – Piteși will be under construction. Who do we work with?… We need over 1,000 engineers in the coming years. I invite high school graduates to a beautiful profession, to a profession that makes history “, said Mariana Ioniță, CNAIR director, at a conference organized by the Technical University of Constructions of Bucharest (UTCBN), dedicated to young high school graduates.

In a video message, Cătălin Drulă, Minister of Transport and Infrastructure, declared in turn that Romania needs designers, engineers and encouraged high school graduates to enroll at the UTCB.

“More and more often we face the lack of specialized staff. In this way, I want to urge young high school graduates to choose faculties with an engineering specialization, ”said Adrian Udeanu, director of the technical department of CNAIR._


----------



## Le Clerk

Braila Bridge: The cable show is on!


----------



## Le Clerk

A10/A1 IC ready for opening


----------



## Le Clerk

A3: Tg Mures-Ungheni close to opening ( in advance of deadline: 2022)


----------



## Adrian.02

Yesterday, I drove for the first time on the A10 motorway in Cluj&Alba counties, and I must say that the A3/A10 interchange is quite a headache.And also, the Alba Iulia-Sebeș part of the A10 is weird, as the connection to the A1 still hasn't been opened(due to open soon), and you currently have to make quite the detour, exiting the A10, entering DN1, and back on the A1 again.


----------



## The Wild Boy

We all know the reason why the A3 / A10 interchange is like that, and at which government it was built. They planned to toll it, so that pretty much explains it all.

Imo they should just get rid of it and put a T or a Y interchange, like something similar to the A1 / A10 interchange. This really gives Romania a bad image, and you don't want to be a country that's going to get laughed at, like how Italy with it's disasterous interchanges (both in look and safety) is.

At least this minister for transport can do something good.


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

The Wild Boy said:


> We all know the reason why the A3 / A10 interchange is like that, and at which government it was built. They planned to toll it, so that pretty much explains it all.
> 
> Imo they should just get rid of it and put a T or a Y interchange, like something similar to the A1 / A10 interchange. This really gives Romania a bad image, and you don't want to be a country that's going to get laughed at, like how Italy with it's disasterous interchanges (both in look and safety) is.
> 
> At least this minister for transport can do something good.


The plans for A1-A13 interchange are just as ridiculous.


----------



## Le Clerk

Works to begin on a new expressway in Romania, Galati-Braila expressway. This would be 3rd expressway U/C.

Order for commencement of works was given (TD to take 6 months). UMB is builder. It has some impressive viaducts over the Siret river.


----------



## Le Clerk

pascalwithvespa95 said:


> The plans for A1-A13 interchange are just as ridiculous.


Yeah , too late to change that unfortunately.


----------



## metacatfry

The Wild Boy said:


> We all know the reason why the A3 / A10 interchange is like that, and at which government it was built. They planned to toll it, so that pretty much explains it all.


I don't know actually. I don't see why wanting to put a toll booth in can be the reason. As far as I can see, for some reason they wanted to make a connection between the the A10, A3 AND the DN1, in the same interchange. I don't understand why this should help with tolling, you can toll even if those connections are split over two interchanges.


----------



## verreme

^^ In countries where motorways are or were tolled using conventional toll booths (Italy, Portugal, France) interchanges between motorways are usually trumpets or double trumpets. The Romanian solution is quite unique.


----------



## metacatfry

It's essentially a double trumpet between DN1 and A3, but then you also have the A10 coming in with what I suppose technically is called a directional T interchange. All those are then just mashed together as best the designers could. You might see this sort of "more-than-four-way interchanges" in places where space conditions are tight, like in inner cities, but here there is plenty of space to separate those operations. It is bad primarily because it presents a confusing path with a lot of decision-making over short timespans for the driver. This slows down the traffic and increases risks of hazardous conditions.


----------



## MichiH

The solutions also contain a lot a bridges. The construction and maintenance of bridges is expensive.

I remember a discussion about a German motorway interchange. I think it was about a building a flyover or not. And they said that a simple clover-leaf intersection is the "cheapest" solution because it has one(!) bridge only.


----------



## Le Clerk

It is a difficult lot indeed, for UMB included. But I trust they will build it in 3 years, looking at their exceptional mobilization there, and in general on all their sites. What is really depressing is that no other builder in Romania comes even near UMB in terms of site mobilization, organization, and determination to build. That while the really hard and vast construction projects are only about to start next year. With whom to build !? UMB cannot work on all these sites, it is already stretched in all 4 cardinal points of the country, in many projects, and many more will start soon.


----------



## cymru1

Le Clerk said:


> It is weird indeed that Bucharest and Sofia do not have yet a direct motorway planned so far. This would include indeed a motorway bridge at Turnu Magurele-Nikopol. The section between Bucharest and Alexandria is already under planning contract for a motorway or expressway. It could be extended to Turnu Magurele easily in case a bridge is decided there.


No plans about Nikopol-Pleven-A2 at all - although kind of 40-50 km. More realistic would be via Russe - A7, then A2.


----------



## dipano

Le Clerk said:


> It is weird indeed that Bucharest and Sofia do not have yet a direct motorway planned so far. This would include indeed a motorway bridge at Turnu Magurele-Nikopol. The section between Bucharest and Alexandria is already under planning contract for a motorway or expressway. It could be extended to Turnu Magurele easily in case a bridge is decided there.


The better location however for a new bridge is at Corabia and a motorway connection Caracal/A6-Pleven/A2.
Sofia ring road-Bucharest ring road will be 380km via Ruse/Giurgiu bridge. On the other hand Bucharest ring road-Sofia ring road will be ~390km via Corabia/Gigen bridge. There is almost no difference in the distance between the two routes. So Romanians from Bucharest will travel to Sofia and further south towards Thessaloniki through Corabia while Bulgarians from Sofia will travel to Bucharest and beyond through Ruse.
Such a bridge there provides the most efficient crossing of the river both in terms of NE Romania-SW Bulgaria directions, NW Romania-SE Bulgaria directions, North-South directions and also East-West directions in Romania and Bulgaria respectively. T.Magurele-Nikopol has a ferry which can remain in the future and of course it will service the local needs. 

It is a perfect loop Bucharest-Sofia-Bucharest. ☺


----------



## Le Clerk

dipano said:


> The better location however for a new bridge is at Corabia and a motorway connection Caracal/A6-Pleven/A2.
> Sofia ring road-Bucharest ring road will be 380km via Ruse/Giurgiu bridge. On the other hand Bucharest ring road-Sofia ring road will be ~390km via Corabia/Gigen bridge. There is almost no difference in the distance between the two routes. So Romanians from Bucharest will travel to Sofia and further south towards Thessaloniki through Corabia while Bulgarians from Sofia will travel to Bucharest and beyond through Ruse.
> Such a bridge there provides the most efficient crossing of the river both in terms of NE Romania-SW Bulgaria directions, NW Romania-SE Bulgaria directions, North-South directions and also East-West directions in Romania and Bulgaria respectively. T.Magurele-Nikopol has a ferry which can remain in the future and of course it will service the local needs.


I agree that Corabia-Gigen is also an option, but I mentioned only Turnu-Magurele/Nikopol because there are low expectations in Romania that the motorway Bucharest-Alexandria will be extended further to Caracal and Craiova in mid term (10 years). It is not a priority for this decade (very low population density), and so a bridge at Turnu Magurele is closest to the future motorway project A6 from Bucharest to Alexandria.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> I agree that Corabia-Gigen is also an option, but I mentioned only Turnu-Magurele/Nikopol because there are low expectations in Romania that the motorway Bucharest-Alexandria will be extended further to Caracal and Craiova in mid term (10 years). It is not a priority for this decade, and so a bridge at Turnu Magurele is closest to the future motorway project A6 from Bucharest to Alexandria.


A Danube bridge is obviously not a priority for this decade. Just imagine how long it would take to find the right location.... If BG and RO would really be interested in such a project, and would immediately start the planning procedures - the bridge would not opened earlier than 2030. No matter if there is a motorway to the bridge or not. I think that both sides need to agree on some corridors first which can be evaluated in a feasibility study to find the best route(s). Then, you can start the detailed planning process for the RO feeder(s), BG feeder(s) and the bridge itself.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> A Danube bridge is obviously not a priority for this decade. Just imagine how long it would take to find the right location.... If BG and RO would really be interested in such a project, and would immediately start the planning procedures - the bridge would not opened earlier than 2030. No matter if there is a motorway to the bridge or not. I think that both sides need to agree on some corridors first which can be evaluated in a feasibility study to find the best route(s). Then, you can start the detailed planning process for the RO feeder(s), BG feeder(s) and the bridge itself.



Romania will build this decade the A6 from Bucharest to Alexandria, and from Craiova to Lugoj, with a branch to Calafat-Vidin. Between Alexandria and Craiova the A6 will probably be delayed after 2030.

If a bridge were to be built, it would have to be either at Giurgiu-Ruse (more reasonable given the traffic), or somewhere near A6/Alexandria (which is Turnu Magurele).


----------



## Kamov

I'm not sure that at Ruse the bridge is the bottleneck, I would say the border checks are.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Ruse Bridge is an early post-war bridge (1954). They don't have infinite life and if something unexpected were to happen to it, it would be a big problem due to lack of alternate bridges over a very large distance.


----------



## Kamov

Of course, but there are better options instead of building another one next to it. For example building the one at Nikopole and after that bringing the ferry to Ruse while the current bridge is repaired


----------



## The Wild Boy

Honestly there's a lot of places and options to choose to build bridges over the Danube. 

I'm well aware of Bulgaria's position on that question and I'm well aware of Romania's. 

Both countries are their biggest export - imports, especially for Bulgaria so in a longer term plan there needs to be a motorway connection from Sofia to Bucharest, whether it will be in Ruse or some other place. There is a reason why and a need plus as Chris said, what if something bad happens to the bridge. There needs to be alternatives, and both governments have to take their stuff seriously. 

Yes, again for the 10000th time, i know that Romania is building express roads near Giurgiu, but in reality just like the motorway to Russe, they are there for other reasons, for example the motorway to Russe will be a thing, not because of Romania, but because there is already a lot of traffic going to Ruse, and it's one of Bulgaria's top 10 largest cities. 

The case with Romania is pretty much more or less similar. The road from Giurgiu to Bucharest, is a 2+2 road, in some places it's not even median - separated, it's got a 80 km/h speed limit, and there's many at - grade junctions and roundabouts, which at that speed is not only dangerous, but having to also slow down from 80 to 50 or 40 is not a good thing. 









You can just see what happens when vehicles have to slow down, and it clearly shows that there is a lot of traffic going from Giurgiu to Bucharest. 

As i said, on the long term plan there needs to be a motorway, and Romania should stop joking around. 

For Bulgaria it will be easy (if there is a bridge at Ruse in the future), they will just have to do an interchange from that motorway that could lead to the bridge, and that would be it. 

It's Romania who has to decide what to do on the long term plan, because clearly on the short term plan, there's nothing. We'll only get those narrow 4 lane express roads, and even those planned at Giurgiu are with roundabouts, just like many other "express roads" in Romania. These don't even deserve to be called express roads, if they have roundabouts and at - grade interchanges. 


On the other hand A6 will sooner or later happen. We see even EU has included it in it's plans for funding, Bulgaria is doing it's part, and it's part of Via Carpathia which is an important corridor. 

Sofia - Bucharest is less of an important corridor, but it's also of some importance because it literally links 2 big cities in the Balkans, and that can have a benefit, one that politicians will never understand. 

In the next 20 years (hopefully), Bulgaria will secure a descent connection to Vidin, and to Ruse. What will Romania do by then? (excluding the express roads that IMO are just a joke, and don't even deserve to be called express roads).


----------



## Kamov

I dont think the Giurgiu bypass will be an expressway... DX12 Craiova Pitesti represents the standard expressway.
The opinion regarding expressways is somewhat divided. Some say that in the plains it makes no sense to build expressways instead of highways because its not a big difference in costs while near large cities where land is expensive and thru the mountains you could save more.
In my opinion we could do good with expressways because right now the national roads have a lot of traffic but this is because we have a) few high speed roads, b) 0 bypasses on the national roads and villages are build with the main road coinciding with the national road. Lets take for example Bucharest Craiova. In the future you could use A1 + DX12 or A6. I think that in this case having 2 connections an expressway is enough. 
On the other hand i think its better to make a mix like they are doing in A11 between Oradea and Arad. I dont see why it has to have the exact number of lanes and same standars for the whole length... we need to be more flexible.


----------



## tomis3




----------



## dipano

Le Clerk said:


> I agree that Corabia-Gigen is also an option, but I mentioned only Turnu-Magurele/Nikopol because there are low expectations in Romania that the motorway Bucharest-Alexandria will be extended further to Caracal and Craiova in mid term (10 years). It is not a priority for this decade (very low population density), and so a bridge at Turnu Magurele is closest to the future motorway project A6 from Bucharest to Alexandria.


Well, there is an alternative in such a case which makes the route Bucharest-Sofia even shorter. Meaning that if we build the bridge at T.Magurele/Nikopol, Romania will extend the motorway/expressway from Alexandria to TM. Which also means that Bulgaria will aim at building an expressway from Nikopol to Pleven/A2. This is all natural infrastructure development due to the potential new bridge. And all this won't happen in one step. In this scenario the ferry will be closed.
On the other hand, if we build the bridge at Corabia/Gigen, Romania again will most provably target the extension of the expressway from Alexandria via TM to Corabia. Bulgaria of course will build its part from Gigen to Pleven/A2 to make the circuit complete. In this scenario the ferry TM-Nikopol will continue operating. In other words Romania is not supposed to build A6 Caracal-Alexandria if the country doesn't want to, which the case as you mention for quite some time.

The above analysis refers to the connection from Bucharest to the new bridge, no matter where it is located. That is from the East. Let's have a look what happens from the West. A new bridge at TM will definitely create prerequisites for Romania to build an expressway (even long-term) from Craiova to that bridge passing around Caracal. Having also in mind that Timisoara is going to be connected with Craiova, namely A6, this decade. Or alternatively it could be from Slatina, catching also traffic from Pitesti/A1. The same is valid if the bridge is built at Corabia. In such a case a new expressway will either be on the agenda from Craiova to Corabia via Caracal or from Slatina again via Caracal to the corresponding bridge.

Last but not least, it is my personal belief that a bridge at Corabia will distribute traffic more evenly and better than the one at T.Magurele. Thus hugely alleviate the crossing of the river between Calafat and Giurgiu. Corabia is roughly at the center between them. This opens possibilities to build other bridges to the east and west of Corabia in the longer future, further cutting half the distance along the river between the existing ones.


----------



## dipano

MichiH said:


> A Danube bridge is obviously not a priority for this decade. Just imagine how long it would take to find the right location.... If BG and RO would really be interested in such a project, and would immediately start the planning procedures - the bridge would not opened earlier than 2030. No matter if there is a motorway to the bridge or not. I think that both sides need to agree on some corridors first which can be evaluated in a feasibility study to find the best route(s). Then, you can start the detailed planning process for the RO feeder(s), BG feeder(s) and the bridge itself.


I don't agree with your opinion. The traffic between Romania and Bulgaria is naturally increasing all the time. The local traffic, the regional one and of course the longhaul international traffic. By the way building a new bridge has nothing to do with building the so-called corridors between the two countries. Both Romania and Bulgaria are moving forward with them and different parts are either already under construction or being designed with the aim to complete them in due TEN-T term, not later than 2030.


----------



## bogdymol

wtf is happening here?




Klausenburg said:


>


----------



## Le Clerk

Apparently a truck overturned which blocked traffic on one direction of the motorway, and some smart asses decided to take the opposite/wrong direction to get away from the blocked part of the motorway. I am curious where was the police and whether the police saw that or even directed the traffic that way.


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

bogdymol said:


> wtf is happening here?


Romania is happening


----------



## Le Clerk

A3: Chetani-Campia Turzii, which has been terminated this spring due to contract bankruptcy, is tendered again for building at more than 60% the initial price. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/catalindrulausr/posts/2552883261524087


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> It's Romania who has to decide what to do on the long term plan, because clearly on the short term plan, there's nothing. We'll only get those narrow 4 lane express roads, and even those planned at Giurgiu are with roundabouts, just like many other "express roads" in Romania. These don't even deserve to be called express roads, if they have roundabouts and at - grade interchanges.


DN 5 is not an expressway, that is why it is called DN5, even on long sections is median separated, and it is 2x2. But it is a decent national road, even though the round-abouts do slow it a lot. Speed is BTW 100 km/h outside localities. The fact that A0/DN5 junction is currently U/C will help a lot DN5 traffic in the future, when A0 south will be completed in the area (2 years). 



> On the other hand A6 will sooner or later happen. We see even EU has included it in it's plans for funding, Bulgaria is doing it's part, and it's part of Via Carpathia which is an important corridor.


A6 is Core network in Romania and has been tendered for planning this spring for Craiova-Lugoj (the most difficult part). Being core, it will be funded by the EU cohesion funds 2021-2027, and the plan is to build it by 2030.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No word on that on the CNAIR or ministry website. Is Facebook the official website for press releases from the Romanian government? 



http://mt.gov.ro/web14/spatiul-media/comunicate-de-presa



http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa 

They have also never heard of https?


----------



## MichiH

^^ Completed = last section in service for traffic.


----------



## Daniel749

Le Clerk said:


> Contract was signed today with STRABAG for the construction of 19 km of expressway connecting A3 near Bors with Oradea. This will be part of Via Carpatia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/990747367737692/posts/2553806421431771


Only the first section (13 km) will be part of Via Carpatia and build with expressway profile. The second section (6 km) will have the profile of a national road. Both sections will have two carriageways.


----------



## Le Clerk

Daniel749 said:


> Two or one carriageway?


I do not get it, it is a 2x2 expressway. But from what I read, the platform is wider than an expressway, 22 m standard for expressway vs 23.5 m in this case.


----------



## Daniel749

Le Clerk said:


> I do not get it, it is a 2x2 expressway. But from what I read, the platform is wider than an expressway, 22 m standard for expressway vs 23.5 m in this case.


Yes, I edited my post, sorry for the circumstances.


----------



## Le Clerk

A1 Pitești-Sibiu lot 5, render by ASTALDI




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=350795293224161


----------



## Le Clerk

That's the kind of important news that went unobserved. CNAIR submitted to the EU the financing application for the on-going planning services for A6 (Craiova-Lugoj) on 16.06. Total value of services is about 26 million euros.



http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/drum-de-mare-viteza-craiova-drobeta-turnu-severin


----------



## Le Clerk

PiSi lot 2 (32 km) qualifiers:



Asocierea Mapa Insaat Ve Ticaret A.S. – Cengiz Insaat Sanayi Ve Ticaret A.S.
Asocierea Makyol Insaat Sanayi Turizm Ve Ticaret A.S. – Gülermak Ağir Sanayi Inşaat Ve Taahhüt A.Ş. – Yapi Merkezi Inşaat Ve Sanayi A.Ş. – Ozaltin Insaat Ticaret Ve Sanayi A.S.
Asocierea Aktor S.A. – Rizzani De Eccher S.P.A.
Asocierea Strabag Srl – Acciona Construccion Sa
Impresa Pizzarotti & C S.P.A.
Astaldi Spa


----------



## normaveche

We have fresh news that in 2022 a highway construction process will start between Constanta and Vama Veche (Bulgarian border).



__ https://www.facebook.com/RemusNegoiUSR/posts/1400846976961921


----------



## Le Clerk

The alignment is established already for the extension of A4 towards south/Bulgaria. I think the design services should be completed early next year, so yeah, tender for works can be organized next year.


----------



## Le Clerk

So it appears the first section of A8 to be built in Romania is the very bridge over the Prut river - with red in the post below. Planning is most advanced on A8 sections. The FS is completed, the environmental permit is upcoming (the area is protected), so construction works can be tendered soon afterward.




__ https://www.facebook.com/catalindrulausr/posts/2558073417671738


----------



## Adrian.02

That seems quite logical, as the bridge will shorten the distance between Iasi and the border with the R. of Moldova drastically.


----------



## Le Clerk

Adrian.02 said:


> That seems quite logical, as the bridge will shorten the distance between Iasi and the border with the R. of Moldova drastically.


Planning for Iasi by-pass of A8 is also advanced - they are discussing alignment now, so this section of A8 could be tendered next to make the connection with the future bridge, and help the already very busy traffic by-pass the city of Iasi.


----------



## Kamov

Le Clerk said:


> The alignment is established already for the extension of A4 towards south/Bulgaria. I think the design services should be completed early next year, so yeah, tender for works can be organized next year.


The alignment is established up to Olimp resort. Honestly more towards the south I dont even see the necesity for a highway, i'd say that a bypass on the N-W side of Mangalia should be enough for now. Having a highway all the way to Vama Veche seems absurd for me since there is only seasonal traffic and beyond the border there are no plans since Bulgaria does not want a highway right on the coast.
Regarding the connection to Bulgaria... I dont know how much traffic there is right now, I`m guessing some of the traffic goes via Silistra - Slobozia - Galati. Perhaps there would be some traffic towards Ukraine via Dobrich - Constanta - Tulcea - Isaccea since the new ferry started operating but I would say at this stage an expressay or a half profile highway should be enough.


----------



## Le Clerk

Kamov said:


> The alignment is established up to Olimp resort. Honestly more towards the south I dont even see the necesity for a highway, i'd say that a bypass on the N-W side of Mangalia should be enough for now. Having a highway all the way to Vama Veche seems absurd for me since there is only seasonal traffic and beyond the border there are no plans since Bulgaria does not want a highway right on the coast.
> Regarding the connection to Bulgaria... I dont know how much traffic there is right now, I`m guessing some of the traffic goes via Silistra - Slobozia - Galati. Perhaps there would be some traffic towards Ukraine via Dobrich - Constanta - Tulcea - Isaccea since the new ferry started operating but I would say at this stage an expressay or a half profile highway should be enough.


Indeed, the planning is only up to Olimp so far, that being the really narrow section that is in serious need for a by-pass, especially Eforie and Techirghiol.

As for further expansion to BG border, the 2x2 existing road is enough until a motorway is built on the Bulgarian side, with the notable exception of Mangalia which equally needs a by-pass.


----------



## Le Clerk

6 offers for the expansion of DNCB (Bucharest ringroad) between A1 and DN5 (15.5 km), and build non-grade junctions




__ https://www.facebook.com/catalindrulausr/posts/2558243514321395




Asocierea: STRACO HOLDING S.R.L (lider) – TANCRAD S.R.L – COSEDIL SPA
Asocierea DRUM ASFALT S.R.L. (lider) – S.C. OPR ASFALT S.R.L. (asociat 1) – OBRAS PUBLICAS Y RAGADIOS S.A. (asociat 2) – ILGAZ INSAAT TICARET A.S. (asociat 3)
Alsim Alarko Sanayi Tesisleri ve Ticaret A.S (Turcia)
Asocierea DOGUS INSAAT VE TICARET A.S. – ELECTROGRUP S.A.
Asocierea RIZZANI DE ECCHER S.p.a. (lider) – S.C. MAVGO HOLDING S.R.L. (asociat)
Trace Group Hold


Other junctions are currently U/C, in several spots of DNCB





























Pasaj Mogosoaia DNCB | Stadiu lucrari 10.07.2021


Contact : [email protected]://g.page/r/CSzeNRMSMDKCEBA?weConstructor: Strabaghttps://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsUYbtD2xS1V35IxFG3zltw/




youtu.be


----------



## Kamov

Le Clerk said:


> Asocierea: STRACO HOLDING S.R.L (lider) – TANCRAD S.R.L – COSEDIL SPA


What? Isnt Straco dead?


----------



## Le Clerk

Kamov said:


> What? Isnt Straco dead?


The offers were submitted some long time ago. Probably they will be excluded.


----------



## Le Clerk

Some recent footage of the impressive works on DX12 , section 2 UMB (40 km)


----------



## Le Clerk

Works on expansion of DN7 between Boita and Talmaciu to 2x2, near Sibiu






In parallel works on A1 (Sibiu-Boita) are ongoing.


----------



## b.w.

Le Clerk said:


> 6 offers for the expansion of DNCB (Bucharest ringroad) between A1 and DN5 (15.5 km), and build non-grade junctions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/catalindrulausr/posts/2558243514321395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asocierea: STRACO HOLDING S.R.L (lider) – TANCRAD S.R.L – COSEDIL SPA
> Asocierea DRUM ASFALT S.R.L. (lider) – S.C. OPR ASFALT S.R.L. (asociat 1) – OBRAS PUBLICAS Y RAGADIOS S.A. (asociat 2) – ILGAZ INSAAT TICARET A.S. (asociat 3)
> Alsim Alarko Sanayi Tesisleri ve Ticaret A.S (Turcia)
> Asocierea DOGUS INSAAT VE TICARET A.S. – ELECTROGRUP S.A.
> Asocierea RIZZANI DE ECCHER S.p.a. (lider) – S.C. MAVGO HOLDING S.R.L. (asociat)
> Trace Group Hold
> 
> 
> Other junctions are currently U/C, in several spots of DNCB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasaj Mogosoaia DNCB | Stadiu lucrari 10.07.2021
> 
> 
> Contact : [email protected]://g.page/r/CSzeNRMSMDKCEBA?weConstructor: Strabaghttps://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsUYbtD2xS1V35IxFG3zltw/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtu.be


Which sections and junctions are U/C on Bucharest ring road right now? And what's the status of the rest sections of the road?


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Contract signed for FS+TD for Brasov-Fagaras (48 km) part of A3, with Search Corporation
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/990747367737692/posts/2581877981957948


What does "Search Corporation" mean?


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> What does "Search Corporation" mean?


name of the consultancy company. In this case it is also the designer.


----------



## Daniel749

^^ Search Corporation: SEARCH CORPORATION


----------



## Le Clerk

DX connecting Giurgiu-Ruse bridge on hectic activity


----------



## Le Clerk

Building permit for PiSi 5 Pitesti-Curtea de Arges (31 km) issued to ASTALDI, after completion of TD. Works to start officially there on 1 sept, although the builder is already mobilized there and some preparation and earthworks have been already performed.




__ https://www.facebook.com/990747367737692/posts/2583886528423760



The site about a month ago:





meanwhile lot 1 is U/C, and lots 2,3,4 are in various stages of award.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> DX connecting Giurgiu-Ruse bridge on hectic activity


Once solid groundworks are done, how fast can beton road segments be constructed?
X,Y kilometer in 8 hours?


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> Once solid groundworks are done, how fast can beton road segments be constructed?
> X,Y kilometer in 8 hours?


we should ask Porr, they are the builder.


----------



## Le Clerk

Braila Bridge to be opened next year, according to schedule, together with 10 km of connecting expressways. 10 more km of expressways connecting the bridge are to be opened in 2023. The min of transports and Japanese ambassador met at the bridge today (Japan's IHI provided the design technology for the cable suspended bridge).























__ https://www.facebook.com/990747367737692/posts/2584526375026442


----------



## tomis3




----------



## Le Clerk

A3: Tg Mures-Ungheni, by Strabag, TBO later this year


----------



## Le Clerk

A new spectacular road to be upgraded in Romania : county road 102C Cislău - Buda Crăciunești (11.3 km) in Buzau county, for 3.5 m euros. Works are currently on-going and to be completed by end-year.

here are some images:










A cycling tournament is probably going to be set up there once completed.


----------



## Le Clerk

A3: Nadaselu-Zimbor by UMB, full lenght


----------



## Le Clerk

A7 FS completed for Pascani-Suceava-Siret/UA border (last section). It is a 120 km long motorway with the last 30 km expressway. Tenders for works are probably going to be organized next year.









A7 is a 440 km motorway linking Bucharest (Ploiești) to NE România. A first section from Ploiesti to Buzau is currently tendered for works, others to Pascani following this year.


----------



## cricric

Le Clerk said:


> A7 FS completed for Pascani-Suceava-Siret/UA border (last section).


???


----------



## Le Clerk

cricric said:


> ???



From here








HARTĂ INTERACTIVĂ Autostrada spre Bucovina: Traseul final pentru A7 Pașcani - Suceava - Siret. Unde va fi autostradă și unde va fi drum expres / Modificări, noduri rutiere și drumuri de legătură







monitorizari.hotnews.ro


----------



## cricric

^^
Acum, studiul de trafic și etapa a doua a analizei multicriteriale au fost încheiate, astfel încât o singură variantă finală a rămas bătută în cuie și va fi cea pe care se vor face restul de investigații și, ulterior, proiectul tehnic.


----------



## Le Clerk

cricric said:


> ^^
> Acum, studiul de trafic și etapa a doua a analizei multicriteriale au fost încheiate, astfel încât o singură variantă finală a rămas bătută în cuie și va fi cea pe care se vor face restul de investigații și, ulterior, proiectul tehnic.


PT is following .... that's what I said.


----------



## cricric

I know what you said and it's wrong.


----------



## Le Clerk

Oh, you mean the FS is only partially delivered - ie the alignment part. But this is still the most important ?


BTW: it seems the FS for A8 mountain has been rejected by CNAIR for poor performance by Spanish ACCIONA (the consultant). This puts the mountain section of A8 in danger of major delays. If the FS for a mountain sector is difficult to perform by experienced contractor, then what about actually building 100 km of mountain sector !?

^^








World Bank Group Debars Ingeniería Especializada Obra Civil e Industrial S.A.U.


World Bank Group Debars Ingeniería Especializada Obra Civil e Industrial S.A.U.




www.worldbank.org





*WASHINGTON, September 12, 2019*_— The World Bank today announced the 28-month debarment of Spanish engineering company Ingeniería Especializada Obra Civil e Industrial S.A.U. in connection with corrupt, collusive and fraudulent practices in the World Bank-financed National Roads and Airport Infrastructure Project in Bolivia. At the time of the misconduct, the firm’s name was Acciona Ingeniería S.A., and it operated in Bolivia through a branch office.

The debarment makes Ingeniería Especializada Obra Civil e Industrial S.A.U. ineligible to participate in World Bank-financed projects. The debarment is part of a settlement agreement under which the company does not contest the findings of the World Bank’s investigation. The firm agrees to meet specified corporate compliance conditions as a condition for release from debarment._


----------



## Le Clerk

A1 Pitesti-Sibiu lot 5 (31 km) by ASTALDI. Works start officially today, but some earthworks have already been performed. 1,000 employees and 600 motorised equipment will be mobilisés in this lot.




__ https://www.facebook.com/1555709434689130/posts/2906477529612307


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is going on there? No qualified bidders? Too few bidders?





Le Clerk said:


> A massive amount of clarifications required by bidders. These are very difficult projects technically. This is lot 2 of PiSi, 31 km of full mountain.


That means, Romanian authorities have less experience with this kind of complex projects. Either documents are incomplete, or there are too many (or too complex) questions from the potential bidders which cannot be handled in time, or they expected this trouble but gambled so that they are not to blame from the beginning, and just adjust the deadlines as they need to.

I'd say, the latter would be _the German way_


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> That means, Romanian authorities have less experience with this kind of complex projects. Either documents are incomplete, or there are too many (or too complex) questions from the potential bidders which cannot be handled in time, or they expected this trouble but gambled so that they are not to blame from the beginning, and just adjust the deadlines as they need to.
> 
> I'd say, the latter would be _the German way_


This is Yellow FIDIC project, so the bidders must perform the TD as well before construction proper. They assume a whole range of risks if the geological or technical information is not adequate . IMO it is better to have all inquiries stricken off at this stage of tender than have them blown off into full blocking issues due to claims in courts against the bidding procedure or worse, in contract execution.


----------



## NaturalExtension

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's a chicken and egg story. There is a need for better connectivity across the Danube, but the historical lack of major roads feeding to there, and the relative economic isolation means the traffic isn't there to justify a bridge, especially considering any bridge crossing is expensive, the Lower Danube is among the widest rivers in Europe outside of the Volga basin. The Lower Danube is considerably wider than the Rhine, Po or Rhône.


Economic activity between the two countries is quite big. Romania is Bulgaria's #2 export destination(#1 among neighbors), while Bulgaria is Romania's #7th (#2 after Hungary among neighbors). If you add exports to Turkey and Greece (huge chunk of it surely goes through Bulgaria), then it jumps to #3 overall (#1 neighborhood). So I wouldn't say those connections are macroeconomically unjustified.

Not even going into private cars, tourism, "Germans" visiting family in Turkey, etc.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> This is Yellow FIDIC project, so the bidders must perform the TD as well before construction proper. They assume a whole range of risks if the geological or technical information is not adequate . IMO it is better to have all inquiries stricken off at this stage of tender than have them blown off into full blocking issues due to claims in courts against the bidding procedure or worse, in contract execution.


Sure but the only question is WHY the deadline is postponed. Did authorities expect the complexity and took it into account when setting the deadline?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The income of the three NUTS-2 statistical regions in Northern Bulgaria is by far the lowest in the EU.

These are Severozapaden, Severen Tsentralen and Severoiztochen. The Romanian NUTS-2 regions are also among the lowest income: Sud - Muntenia and Sud-Vest Oltenia.

This limits the traffic potential: the low income reflects a lack of industrial output and low standard of living, which depresses the mobility compared to higher income regions, and also makes the business case for large investments like bridges more difficult. A 10 or 15 euro toll is hugely expensive if the disposable annual income is only € 6,500 - 9,000 (which is the case for those NUTS 2 areas).

But you can argue that the lack of connectivity is a key reason why these areas are underdeveloped, and thus the EU should fund these with higher priority. They meet several requirements: cross-border, underdeveloped, agricultural, possible improvements to TEN-T corridors, all key EU policy areas.


----------



## MichiH

xpitron said:


> Have in mind also that Romania is losing traffic to Serbia and this tendency will deepen if there are no new bridges over Danube.


So, you argue that NO additional bridge should be built? Transit traffic is usually not welcomed and most people / residents are happy getting rid off traffic - especially transit traffic!


----------



## sponge_bob

Kamov said:


> Romania has a transport masterplan up to 2030, there is no bridge proposed at T.Magurele, end of story.


There might be soon though? Nearby. 








Bulgaria and Romania to draft agreement on third bridge over Danube


Bulgaria and Romania will prepare an intergovernmental agreement to build a third bridge over the Danube between Svishtov and Zimnicea, Bulgarian Transport Minister Rossen Zhelyazkov and his Romanian counterpart Alexandru-Răzvan Cuc agreed at a meeting in Sofia, Zhelyazkov’s ministry said. It...




balkaneu.com


----------



## xpitron

Because Cluj is the second biggest city in Romania and the regional capital of Transylvania. You are looking from a local perspective. I understand all these projects but try to see the bigger picture and what a new bridge at T.Magurele or Corabia (it's the same) brings to Romania. Cluj is definitely there too. By the way all these black arrows are major BCPs with the neighbouring countries, which mean that sooner or later at least expressways will be built toward the border points there. In the context of the Danube river, the arrows mean new bridges of course, not using the obsolete ferries. 

I am talking about this development:









Bors-Slatina all the way through central Romania because of A1 currently U/C and of highest priority. I am also expecting different sections of A7 and A8 to appear gradually in black, then orange and finally green. Also parts of A6 Lugoj-Craiova. Now imagine what this all means with a bridge at T.Magurele or Corabia if you prefer. This is Bucharest-Sofia-Thessaloniki. Further north from Moldavia/Iasi. This is also Budapest/Nadlac-Timisoara-Craiova-Istanbul. This is also Warsaw/Bors-Cluj-Pitesti-Istanbul. All of them passing through a bridge at T.Magurele. One of the huge and direct advantages of such a bridge is to offload A1 Bucharest-Pitesti which is the most congested motorway section in whole Romania. This bridge won't come out of nowhere there. Of course all the local benefits for the settlements between the Carpathian and the Balkan Mountains should be added here too.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Sure but the only question is WHY the deadline is postponed. Did authorities expect the complexity and took it into account when setting the deadline?


To answer clarifications and inquiries from bidders. That is the reason. And they better clarify them now than leave them as a reason to challenge the procedure subsequently and drag it in courts.


----------



## xpitron

MichiH said:


> *So, you argue that NO additional bridge should be built*? Transit traffic is usually not welcomed and most people / residents are happy getting rid off traffic - especially transit traffic!


Not at all for the bold part. And Romania shouldn't even spend money for the new bridges if it doesn't want to. As I said the bridges will collect taxes. T.Magurele will be paid off in no more than 10 years.
The transit traffic doesn't pass through the cities, it bypasses them. How can you explain then why Romania is building the motorway now towards Hungary/Bors? Doesn't this motorway bring transit traffic to Romania? ☺


----------



## MichiH

xpitron said:


> Not at all for the bold part. And Romania shouldn't even spend money for the new bridges if it doesn't want to. As I said the bridges will collect taxes. T.Magurele will be paid off in no more than 10 years.
> The transit traffic doesn't pass through the cities, it bypasses them. How can you explain then why Romania is building the motorway now towards Hungary/Bors? Doesn't this motorway bring transit traffic to Romania? ☺


I already explained it on this thread. Any country in the world is interested in spending money for projects which have the biggest benefit for their own inhabitants. The motorways to Hungary are much more important in the current development stage of Romania. Once the basic projects are implemented, Romania will deal with projects of lower priority (for themselves!). It's also not about money but administration works. Romanian authorities must deal with the project. Right now, they have plenty of work with the ongoing projects with highest benefit for Romania.

Your argument for a that bridge is not wrong. I think that all people contributing to this discussion are in favor of building new road infrastructure. However, the project is currently NOT ON THE AGENDA for Romania. Like @Kamov wrote, there is currently no activity in Romania for the bridge:



Kamov said:


> Why do you keep bringing up Cluj? I have described to you what is the current OFFICIAL plan from the transport ministry. I dont care if they build 1 or 10 bridges at T.Magurele, *I am not against it. But how do you expect me to confirm that it will be built in this decade if there is no plan and even more so, not even a public discussion about this bridge.*
> Romania currently is more interested in connecting its own regions than to BG.


I only want to add, that the typical argument "benefit from transit traffic" is arguable. There is a little benefit, but the disadvantages usually weight more in a developed country.


----------



## Le Clerk

Upcoming opening this week - a new overpass on DNCB north (Mogosoaia) in a few days. This is part of the project to turn DNCB into a quasi expressway, not by alignment, but by turning all junctions grade separated, and speeds of 100 km/h.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> I already explained it on this thread. Any country in the world is interested in spending money for projects which have the biggest benefit for their own inhabitants. The motorways to Hungary are much more important in the current development stage of Romania. Once the basic projects are implemented, Romania will deal with projects of lower priority (for themselves!). It's also not about money but administration works. Romanian authorities must deal with the project. Right now, they have plenty of work with the ongoing projects with highest benefit for Romania.
> 
> Your argument for a that bridge is not wrong. I think that all people contributing to this discussion are in favor of building new road infrastructure. However, the project is currently NOT ON THE AGENDA for Romania. Like @Kamov wrote, there is currently no activity in Romania for the bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> I only want to add, that the typical argument "benefit from transit traffic" is arguable. There is a little benefit, but the disadvantages usually weight more in a developed country.


Sofia and Bucharest MUST be connected by a full motorway, and preferably by a new direct railway too, through a new bridge on the Danube, and the sooner the better. I know there is little interest in that at the moment, probably in both countries, but the sooner they both realize that better/modern connections between the respective capitals means better EU integration of this region, the better their standing at the EU level, and regionally, from all perspectives (economically, politically, strategically etc). Unfortunately, they both have weak governments, plagued by populism and corruption, with little interest for the long term interests of their countries.


----------



## NaturalExtension

ChrisZwolle said:


> The income of the three NUTS-2 statistical regions in Northern Bulgaria is by far the lowest in the EU.
> 
> These are Severozapaden, Severen Tsentralen and Severoiztochen. The Romanian NUTS-2 regions are also among the lowest income: Sud - Muntenia and Sud-Vest Oltenia.
> 
> This limits the traffic potential: the low income reflects a lack of industrial output and low standard of living, which depresses the mobility compared to higher income regions, and also makes the business case for large investments like bridges more difficult. A 10 or 15 euro toll is hugely expensive if the disposable annual income is only € 6,500 - 9,000 (which is the case for those NUTS 2 areas).
> 
> But you can argue that the lack of connectivity is a key reason why these areas are underdeveloped, and thus the EU should fund these with higher priority. They meet several requirements: cross-border, underdeveloped, agricultural, possible improvements to TEN-T corridors, all key EU policy areas.


It seems that you view these bridges as mere local crossings which is not their intended purpose. And the toll would be nowhere 10 or let alone 15 euros.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You need local / regional traffic for a project to be viable. Many projects are ambitiously presented as being a link from one faraway place to another faraway place, but the bulk of highway traffic is relatively short-distance (under 100 km). Far fewer people travel 100+ km on a daily basis than 10, 20 or 50 kilometers. 

The toll on the Vidin - Calafat Bridge is € 6. That's the 2013 price level. The next bridge may have a higher toll. But even if it also will be € 6, that is 1% of the annual disposable income from the average inhabitant of the Northern Bulgarian regions spent on a single trip. 

A bridge can improve regional cross-border travel. This has increased greatly at the borders of Germany with Poland and Czechia, or Austria and Hungary after they became more accessible. This could also happen at the Bulgarian-Romanian border.


----------



## xpitron

MichiH said:


> I already explained it on this thread. Any country in the world is interested in spending money for projects which have the biggest benefit for their own inhabitants. The motorways to Hungary are much more important in the current development stage of Romania. Once the basic projects are implemented, Romania will deal with projects of lower priority (for themselves!). It's also not about money but administration works. Romanian authorities must deal with the project. Right now, they have plenty of work with the ongoing projects with highest benefit for Romania.
> 
> Your argument for a that bridge is not wrong. I think that all people contributing to this discussion are in favor of building new road infrastructure. However, the project is currently NOT ON THE AGENDA for Romania. Like @Kamov wrote, there is currently no activity in Romania for the bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> I only want to add, that the typical argument "benefit from transit traffic" is arguable. There is a little benefit, but the disadvantages usually weight more in a developed country.


Unless Romania is using its own money for these motorways! But this is not the case. It is mainly European money given to Romania to improve its infrastructure not for its own internal purposes but by means of the interconnection with the neighbours to meet its objectives. While the major EU goals are achieved through this interconnection. Regardless actually whether the neighbours are part of EU or not. So please don't throw here excuses presented with some beautiful words about "the benefit of their own inhabitants". The motorways toward Hungary are not a one-way street!
You unconsciously set a kind of demarcation line being the Danube river. Bulgaria, Greece and also Turkey do not have to wait Romania to finish its basic projects in 15-20 years until the country thinks of its "lower priority" ones. Or alternatively Bulgaria and Greece shouldn't wait EU to accept Serbia in the union until Romania builds what it wants to build. As I mentioned earlier Romania benefits even more with respect to the development of its motorway network and consequently its own inhabitants from a bridge at T.Magurele. It is not necessary to finance it at all no matter if "it is on the agenda or not".


----------



## sponge_bob

What about this bridge then? Is it not enough?








Bulgaria and Romania to draft agreement on third bridge over Danube


Bulgaria and Romania will prepare an intergovernmental agreement to build a third bridge over the Danube between Svishtov and Zimnicea, Bulgarian Transport Minister Rossen Zhelyazkov and his Romanian counterpart Alexandru-Răzvan Cuc agreed at a meeting in Sofia, Zhelyazkov’s ministry said. It...




balkaneu.com


----------



## xpitron

Isn't the connection of the Romanian capital Bucharest and the Bulgarian one Sofia by the shortest possible route viable enough for the construction of a bridge at T.Magurele/Nikopol? Isn't it feasible enough to connect the second biggest city in Wallachia Craiova to important big cities in Bulgaria like Pleven and Stara Zagora, also by the shortest possible distance? All kind of local traffic will severely increase with such a centrally located for the two countries bridge. What kind of sustainable regional development do some people expect when the Danube river really *divides* nowadays Romania and Bulgaria. 
We are not asking EU for money and we don't need any permission whatsoever from Brussels to build as many long delayed bridges over the river as necessary.


----------



## NaturalExtension

It's really depressing to see how well connected and integrated neighboring regions in the West and Central Europe are connected, while here we're stuck with a Middle Age mentality. So far we have one almost 70-year-old bridge that's about to fall apart (built by the Soviets to get their tanks across) and another new one at the extreme end of a 470 river stretch (which Romania didn't even want).
Even Greece is problematic taking ages to open new border crossings.


----------



## Theijs

To sum up: 

Romania has a lot of infrastructure on its plate, as once can see in the adopted Masterplan.
an extra bridge over the Danube would be primarily beneficial for transit traffic.
Romania has always opposed facilitating transit traffic (probably with the exception of transport minister Catalin Drula).
Romania has no money, nor is it willing to spend, to construct an extra bridge over the Danube.
There are currently no incentives to create local cross border traffic over the Danube (Serbia, Northern Macedonia and Albania have the ‘Open Balkan agreement, creating a local Schengen).
As long as Romania and Bulgaria are not a part of Schengen, there won’t be any political incentive to built an extra bridge over the Danube.
We, as forum members, can continue to discuss the extra bridge over the Danube, but it leads nowhere.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> The 'design' period of their DB contract should finally give you a proper FS. Long as they don't leg it c.2023 saying it cannot be done.


yeah, spot on!


----------



## The Wild Boy

S2 and S3 are definitely going to be a "walk though hell", especially for those companies who decide to take on it. I would only say Good luck and hopefully they don't screw it up this time. Romania has a deadline, it's 2029 before the money dry out. They shouldn't be joking around and take their job seriously. 

This is a big risk, and it's Romania's taking the first "baby steps" to learn to walk over a big obstacle. 

Once it learns to walk over that big obstacle, it won't have any bigger problems in the future to walk the other obstacles. As the baby grows up, it will start running faster and faster, it will have to adapt and learn not to fall and injure itself. 

That's how i can summarize this situation with the problematic mountainous sections of motorways in Romania. 

I really hope it works this time around. And since there's very few companies determined to take such a big risk, truly shows that this isn't an easy job. It's essentially gambling, it's either you win big or loose big. 

But the good outcome is that Romania will gain good experience, especially for it's other mountainous sections. Let's not forget that they plan to do several other motorways that will literally go though the carpathians, far far harder terrain than PiSi and CoBra. A6 is one of them as well. 

The other sections i can see them get finished on time. I hope they build the needed express roads because with some sections of PiSi the traffic will be diverted and the existing local roads there could not handle all the traffic.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Romania seems to have a very big problem in developing, designing & executing mountain projects.
> 
> The tender procedure for A3 Comarnic - Brașov has failed 4 times. This tender for A1 Boița - Cornetu can be considered a huge failure with only one bid after multiple deadline extensions. Elsewhere, there are issues with landslides, like A1 between Săliște and Cunța which was closed for a year not long after opening, or the A1 landslide near the Aciliu Viaduct, or the recent A3 slides near Nădășelu. Not to mention the heavily delayed mountain section of A1 at Coșevița, or the slope stabilization at Șoimuș which took 2 years. Or the amateur tunnel at Săcel.
> 
> These are not incidents, but a repeating pattern. I think it's telling that many internationally active construction companies are not expanding into Romania. Apparently they see a lot of risk in doing so. Companies like FCC, Eurovia, Vinci, Dragados, Mota-Engil, Ferrovial, Sacyr, OHL, Acciona, Eiffage, Bouygues, Colas, Skanska, Implenia, etc. do not have a major presence in Romanian road construction.


There are some details that matter there.

First , with CoBra (A3 mountain) what failed were the PPPs or the financial part of the investment recoupment. In all 4 cases it was a financial issue that pulled down the project not a technical one. Including when Vinci attempted to contract this project. It is now removed from any attempt to be done under PPP, and a mix of EU funds and budget funds is planned. FS is ongoing.

In the case of A1 mountain, the FS for the mountain sections was failed by the consultant Spea Ingegneria Europea. Simply it did not deliver on mountain geo drillings according to contract, which was terminated. The FS was then “updated” with some geo studies done in-house by the Geological Institute. Based on this study the tenders for the mountain sections were launched.

A similar issue is with A8 mountain study now. The Spanish firm Ingenieria Especializada Obra Civil E Industrial is just not capable to
deliver on the contract, ie cannot do enough soil samples in the mountains as necessary in order to do a good geo mapping of the alignment. The exact same issue as on Pitesti-Sibiu. These are all companies with experience in their countries but who do not deliver in Romania for whatever reasons.

As to landslides, yes, they are a major problem in Transilvania and oftentimes, they are not anticipated in these FSs. So that the builder needs to take the risk and deal with them, incurring additional costs, or breaking the contract. For ex, on A1 “Bats Hill” and now on A3 UMB near Nadaselu has/has horrible land slides but they just work on it with no “claims” and fix the issue whatever it may be. Others place claims and ask for huge contract cost additions. 

On the other hand yes, the section with “bear” tunnels in A1 was removed from the contract with Salini on poor grounds (also due to a massive price increase due to the debate about whether the tunnels need actually to be built for eco reasons alone), and the result was that Salini won in court against Romania. And the section is still not built, yet currently under builder selection. 

My impression is that if MAPA is serious and really wants to build this S2, and possibly S3, it will be assisted by the government to go through any major issue that may appear in the way. There is no option to reorganise the tender now or to suspend the project until a new FS is done.


----------



## Le Clerk

*TPF INGINERIE SRL *was designated today contractor for the FS services for the expressway connecting A0 North Bucharest to the city of Targoviste. It is a 80 km expressway, another upgrade from previously a TransRegio proposed project under the Masterplan.

This is the second expressway connecting Bucharest with an adjacent city, after DX6 between Bucharest and Alexandria (still under evaluation whether it should be a motorway). 













http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/cnair-desemnat-c%C3%A2%C8%99tig%C4%83torul-pentru-elaborarea-1


----------



## Le Clerk

Pizzarroti designated builder of A0 north lot 1 (18 km), after 2 rounds of appeals against Nurol’s designation (who came with a lower price). Not sure if Pizzarotti is the better choice over Nurol.

Nurol remains designated builder on Lot 3 (9 km) of A0 north - though this could change, while lot 2 (19 km) and lot 4 (5 km) of A0 north have been contracted with UMB and are under design phase - we will possibly see works on these lots this year.












Now the entire A0 has designated builders.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> Pizzarroti designated builder of A0 north lot 1 (18 km), after 2 rounds of appeals against Nurol’s designation (who came with a lower price). Not sure if Pizzarotti is the better choice over Nurol.


If I read it correctly, the appeal was actually by a Greek company called Intrakat. But somehow Pizzarotti came out on top?









Autostrada de Centură București Nord: Grecii de la Intrakat îi contestă pe turcii de la Nurol, desemnați din nou câștigători pe lotul 1 - Economica.net


"Războiul contestațiilor" continuă pe Autostrada de Centură București (A0), după ce turcii de la Nurol au fost desemnați din nou câștigători pe lotul 1 din sectorul nordic. Grecii de la Intrakat contestă rezultatul licitației, în ciuda dorinței actualului șef al Transporturilor, să nu fie...




www.economica.net





Pizzarotti. It makes you wonder if things got better or worse. They got a contract for A10 that was completed 4-5 years behind schedule.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> If I read it correctly, the appeal was actually by a Greek company called Intrakat. But somehow Pizzarotti came out on top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autostrada de Centură București Nord: Grecii de la Intrakat îi contestă pe turcii de la Nurol, desemnați din nou câștigători pe lotul 1 - Economica.net
> 
> 
> "Războiul contestațiilor" continuă pe Autostrada de Centură București (A0), după ce turcii de la Nurol au fost desemnați din nou câștigători pe lotul 1 din sectorul nordic. Grecii de la Intrakat contestă rezultatul licitației, în ciuda dorinței actualului șef al Transporturilor, să nu fie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.economica.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pizzarotti. It makes you wonder if things got better or worse. They got a contract for A10 that was completed 4-5 years behind schedule.


Both Intrakat and Pizzarotti appealed against Nurol’s designation as builder. It is not clear why Nurol was removed this time, probably on technical issues.


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> Pizzarotti.


Now that they have joined Aktor as contractors on the A0 that particular road is cursed like the A1 and A3 into a permanent state of uncompletion.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> MAPAA is not exactly a shitty company, they have some portfolio.
> CNAIR can go ahead and take the risk - ie sign the agreement, with no vexxing litigations. And hope for the best on this gruesome lot, the most difficult lot of any motorway lots in Romania in the past and foreseeable future.


It's a consortium of Mapa and Cengiz. Both are bona fide construction companies in Turkey, Cengiz is in fact quite a bit larger than Mapa and has experience with megaprojects. However both have almost no experience in Europe. Both have only one road project listed in the EU (both in Bulgaria).

I think there are three things that make this a high-risk undertaking:


both construction companies have very little experience working in the EU
CNAIR is inexperienced and lacks expertise
the feasibility study is from 2008 and likely not sufficient enough (given the amount of questions during the tender procedure which saw 5 of 6 bidders not making a bid)

There seems a very high chance that it would run into unforeseen geotechnical problems, endless claims for design changes and delays. If A10 was a bad precursor with years of delay by sticking with a problematic contractor, imagine how this vastly more complex contract would be.

The desire to have a motorway as fast as possible may lead to hastly decision making. Which - in hindsight - is often poor decision making.

I suppose we have to wait and see what lot 3 will bring. If this is similarly bad, they need to do a U-turn on this project and take it back to the drawing table by updating the feasibility study and improve expertise at CNAIR to handle such large, complex & expensive tenders. This should lead to a more competitive bidding by reputable construction companies. There are dozens of internationally operating construction companies in Europe that are capable of building a motorway like this.


----------



## Le Clerk

Chris, your point is very strong and grounded, I have little to add. We will see what the decision of the government will be - taking the huge risks and going ahead, or not taking the huge risks and delaying everything 5 years, which is a huge risk and cost in itself.

Interesting to see is what happens with the S3 selection. Also, account should be taken of the fact that S1, and S5 will go ahead with works and will be completed in the coming years, but with little use without the other lots (although both S1 and S5 are useful detours of difficult DN sections). Also, S4 will probably go ahead with Porr, and that is a similar lot as S2 and S3, pure mountain, albeit smaller, but with a very good builder.


----------



## Le Clerk

A superb view of the spectacular project which is UMB site on A3 (Nadaselu-Zimbor, 42 km, under Recovery Funds) :


----------



## Le Clerk

And Nurol on a nearby site on A3 (Nusfalau-Suplacu, 14 km):


----------



## Le Clerk

Satu Mare by-pass, part of DX14, opens today. 12 km expressway, and 8 km of national road.




__ https://www.facebook.com/catalindrulausr/posts/2632334163578996


----------



## Adrian.02

Le Clerk said:


> Satu Mare by-pass, part of DX14, opens today. 12 km expressway, and 8 km of national road.


Actually, only a small segment of 4km will be opened today(linking DN19 Oradea-Satu Mare with DN19A Satu Mare-border with Hungary).


----------



## Le Clerk

Adrian.02 said:


> Actually, only a small segment of 4km will be opened today(linking DN19 Oradea-Satu Mare with DN19A Satu Mare-border with Hungary).


Yes, indeed, thanks for the clarification. The rest open later this year probably.


----------



## Adrian.02

You are more than welcome.Still, even with these 4km, Satu Mare will get rid of some of the traffic coming from&going into Hungary from the south.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Adrian.02 said:


> Actually, only a small segment of 4km will be opened today(linking DN19 Oradea-Satu Mare with DN19A Satu Mare-border with Hungary).


It's already in Google Maps & Google Earth.


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's already in Google Maps & Google Earth.


If there is a local "streetview" contributor ...not a google owned car...then they can be right up to date. Bet that was where the streetview and gps data came from...look top left in streetview for the source.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

It's a national road, not expressway


----------



## Le Clerk

Isn't this part of DX 14 ?! This is quite a high national road standard TBH.


----------



## Le Clerk

Now both STRABAG and Porr should be kicked out of the Romania public tenders. 😂😂


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> But the Austrian regulator has not found that Porr colluded outside Austria. If OLAF finds they colluded in pricing on an EU funded project that is a different matter and they should be banned Europe wide for that.


The Romanian law does not distinguish between cartel infringements in Romania or elsewhere. CRCC was kicked out on the same rules for some fukc up in Georgia, this is big and happens in Austria nearby.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Now both STRABAG and Porr should be kicked out of the Romania public tenders. 😂😂


Strabag have yet to be fined by the Austrians. Coming as soon as a contractor on the A1 no doubt.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Strabag have yet to be fined by the Austrians. Coming as soon as a contractor on the A1 no doubt.


Austrian authorities just did that a few days ago.

*Decision final: STRABAG fined EUR 45.37 million*
21.10.2021



https://www.bwb.gv.at/en/news/detail/decision-final-strabag-fined-eur-4537-million



_On 21 October 2021, the Cartel Court has now imposed the fine as requested by AFCA (27 Kt 12/21 y). STRABAG was found to have infringed § 1 (1) of the Austrian Cartel Act (KartG) and Article 101 (1) TFEU on the grounds of a single and continuous infringement in the form of illegal price fixing, market sharing and information exchange with competitors with regard to public and private tenders in the sector of building construction and civil engineering in Austria during the period from July 2002 to October 2017. The decision is final._


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Coming as soon as a contractor on the A1 no doubt.


I frankly think something should be done to get UMB on-board mountain lots.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> I frankly think something should be done to get UMB on-board mountain lots.


They would have to be insane, they are not financially strong enough....or experienced....and a bad stint in the mountains could finish them off. 

Try the Italians.


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> Now both STRABAG and Porr should be kicked out of the Romania public tenders. 😂😂


This is a shame. Really.

These 2 companies have worked on multiple large infrastructure projects in Romania, and were always seen as hardworking companies, doing a decent job.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> This is a shame. Really.
> 
> These 2 companies have worked on multiple large infrastructure projects in Romania, and were always seen as hardworking companies, doing a decent job.


Yes, the situation is tragi-comical for Romania.


----------



## Kamov

Pitchoune said:


> Why is Dej considered important ?


Dej itself is not that important but the Cluj - Dej segment has high traffic values because there are multiple routes overlapping, from northern Transylvania up to Cluj and towards the south, from northern Moldova towards Cluj and west. Also there is a lot of local traffic, because of the industrial parks in the area. It is not uncommon to commute from Gherla to Cluj.
The current road passes through villages and is a 1x1 road with hard shoulders and it is used as a 2x2 road. Similar situation as on DN2.








Because of these aspects it is quite crowded especially during rush hour and it is quite dangerous.
Fresh in from today, 2 trucks collided.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> I frankly think something should be done to get UMB on-board mountain lots.


Is UMB allowed to take Porr or Strabagg as subcontractors to circumvent the situation?


----------



## sponge_bob

Theijs said:


> Is UMB allowed to take Porr or Strabagg as subcontractors to circumvent the situation?


I doubt that would work. Porr and Strabag would be needed to plan and price the work so they would have to be part of a bidding consortium to get the points for experience. UMB have been clever in staying out of mountains and should simply continue to do what they are good at seeing as there are plenty of flat bits to do in Romania. 

Mountains are for specialists and losing 2 of the few specialists who were bidding for work, Porr and Strabag, for the next 5 years deals a body blow to the Romanian road programme if they are banned for their antics in Austria. A ban cannot be permanent I would think. 

The only ones seemingly filling the gap are the Turks who have some mountain experience, perhaps not with mountains like the ones that divide Romania down the middle though.


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> Is UMB allowed to take Porr or Strabagg as subcontractors to circumvent the situation?


I think they could go together as a consortium to gain experience in mountain motorways. UMB alone does not have experience in tunneling etc, and they would not qualify to such procedures going alone, even if they could technically do it.


----------



## sponge_bob

You can't be in a consortium if you are barred by law, not as a lead and not as a junior partner. Don't be daft Le Clerk.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> You can't be in a consortium if you are barred by law, not as a lead and not as a junior partner. Don't be daft Le Clerk.


You can’t be a subcontractor either. 

If the goal is to keep STRABAG and Porr, this is not the solution. They should change the law or try to ignore it with some risks.


----------



## Le Clerk

6 bidders of 9 qualified for A1 missing section with “bear tunnels”, a 10 km section of which over 2 km is motorway tunnel:


*1. ASOCIEREA MAPA INSAAT VE TICARET A.S. - CENGIZ INSAAT SANAYI VE TICARET A.S. (Turcia)*
*2 ASOCIEREA SC ALSİM ALARKO SANAYİ TESİSLERİ VE TİCARET A.Ș - MAKYOL INSAAT SANAYI TURIZM VE TICARET A.S. (Turcia)*
*3. KOLIN INSAAT TURIZM SANAYI VE TICARET ANONIM SIRKETI (Turcia)*
*4. STRABAG SRL (Austria)*
*5. ASOCIEREA IMPRESA PIZZAROTTI & C SpA – PIZZAROTTI SA - RETTER PROJECTMANAGEMENT SRL (Italia-România)*
*6. ASOCIEREA TERNA TOURIST TECHNICAL AND MARITIME SA - INTRACOM CONSTRUCTIONS SOCIETE ANONYME TECHNICAL AND STEEL CONSTRUCTIONS (INTRAKAT) (Grecia)*


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ STRABAG is in the list, that is a good sign so far.


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 Tg Mures-Ungheni, looks almost ready for opening, at most 1 more month of completion of markings and some barriers left. builder : STRABAG


----------



## Le Clerk

A3, Nadaselu area, spectacular works for the stabilization of the hills, by UMB


----------



## sponge_bob

How the fcuk can you 'qualify' someone who is legally barred for cartel like behaviour then???  


Le Clerk said:


> 6 bidders of 9 qualified for A1 missing section with “bear tunnels”,
> 
> *4. STRABAG SRL (Austria)*











Strabag Fined EUR45.4 Mln by Austria's Competition Authority


By Ed Frankl Strabag SE on Wednesday accepted a 45.4 million-euro ($53.5 million) fine from Austria's competition watchdog for anti-competitive practices for...




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## zol21

Adrian.02 said:


> Honestly, the current national road between Cluj and Dej is of very good quality, and it does not pass through all the villages.


Not pass trough all the villages? Really? Look at the map before writing misleading informations.


----------



## Adrian.02

zol21 said:


> Not pass trough all the villages? Really? Look at the map before writing misleading informations.


The point is that I do not see the need of building an expressway near a road of excellent quality(As I drove there this summer).
And yes, it does pass through some villages on the Cluj-Dej section, but, the so-called "allignment" of the road does not change to 1+1, but, it keeps the 1+1+ hard shoulders look.And plus, you avoid Gherla and Dej, via bypasses, what can you ask more?


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ STRABAG is in the list, that is a good sign so far.





sponge_bob said:


> How the fcuk can you 'qualify' someone who is legally barred for cartel like behaviour then???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strabag Fined EUR45.4 Mln by Austria's Competition Authority
> 
> 
> By Ed Frankl Strabag SE on Wednesday accepted a 45.4 million-euro ($53.5 million) fine from Austria's competition watchdog for anti-competitive practices for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketwatch.com


Look above, I also noted it. Don’t know. Probably CNAIR “overlooked” it. I am curious whether the other bidders will challenge the fact that STRABAG was qualified.


----------



## Le Clerk

A10 lot 2 is most certainly going to open this year, it is looking almost done now - except for the land slide near Oiejdea where there is still some finishing works to be done - the structural stabilization works have been completed. 

This lot is 25 km long, and together with it, another 5 km of neighboring lots will be opened.


----------



## Le Clerk

Romania published the final Recovery Fund documents, including the "transports" file - as approved yesterday in EcoFin.

Below is the schematics of the final planning for *core network*, motorways and/or expressways, planned by 2030, from recovery funds and EU budget 2020-2030:

*In green are recovery funds projects (only motorways as things are currently)
In blue are EU budget 2020-2030 projects (motorways or expressways)*

Note how the connections with Calafat/Vidin* and Giurgiu/Ruse are proposed.
A6 (Craiova-Lugoj with a Calafat branch - as I mentioned here several times, there will be an A6 branch to Calafat) and A9 (Timisoara-Moravita) are proposed under the EU budget 2020-2030.

*though some deviation of the route could result from the FS.


----------



## Le Clerk

Below is the schematics for the recovery funds motorways, in dark blue, pasted over the *Core and Comprehensive* plan of motorways and expressways. From the same final recovery funds documents approved by EcoFin yesterday.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> https://www.bwb.gv.at/en/news/detail/construction-cartel-porr-acknowledges-infringement-afca-to-ask-cartel-court-for-eur-6235-million-fine
> 
> 
> 
> 30.09.2021
> _In the course of settlement talks with the Austrian Federal Competition Authority (*AFCA*) involving the Federal Cartel Prosecutor,* PORR AG (PORR) acknowledged its infringement,* thereby committing itself to pay a fine of EUR 62.35 million for concerted practices in the construction industry._
> 
> 
> Now Porr is as good as kicked out from PiSi lot 4, if a treatment similar to that given to the Chinese co's were to be applied here. It is the law after all. Maybe this is why signing of lot 4 of PiSi with Porr is delayed?!
> 
> Remember why CRCC was kicked out from *same* PiSi lot 4?! Because some fukc up in there ... Georgia?! This is Austria, an EU member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World Bank Group Debars China Railway Construction Corporation Ltd. and two subsidiaries
> 
> 
> World Bank Group Debars China Railway Construction Corporation Ltd. and two subsidiaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldbank.org





Le Clerk said:


> Look above, I also noted it. Don’t know. Probably CNAIR “overlooked” it. I am curious whether the other bidders will challenge the fact that STRABAG was qualified.


I was frekking right!     


*CRCC challenged Porr's designation as winner on lot 4 of PiSi for the Austrian cartel fukc up.*

CNAIR just press released this here, and argued *this is the reason why it didn't sign so far with Porr for this mountain lot*, although it should've some time ago. Porr and STRABAG are kinda officially OUT of Romania.

TBH, they did it with their own hands, any decent contractor for public works is *more than aware and weary!!* of the potential sanctions in Romania for this kind of breaches.


----------



## sponge_bob

By 2030. Turkish Santa says "Ho Ho Ho".  


Le Clerk said:


> Below is the schematics of the final planning for *core network*, motorways and/or expressways, planned *by 2030*, from recovery funds and EU budget 2020-2030:


----------



## Le Clerk

Turkish Santa sounds good! 😀

A1 PiSi lot 5 Pitești-Curtea de Arges 30 km, UC by ASTALDI


----------



## bogdymol

DEx12 Craiova - Pitesti. A small section is completed and marked. We can now see how it will look like when completed:


----------



## Le Clerk

how wide is the hard shoulder !? the distance from the median space seems claustrophobic.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Le Clerk said:


> I was frekking right!
> 
> 
> *CRCC challenged Porr's designation as winner on lot 4 of PiSi for the Austrian cartel fukc up.*
> 
> CNAIR just press released this here, and argued *this is the reason why it didn't sign so far with Porr for this mountain lot*, although it should've some time ago. Porr and STRABAG are kinda officially OUT of Romania.
> TBH, they did it with their own hands, any decent contractor for public works is *more than aware and weary!!* of the potential sanctions in Romania for this kind of breaches.


CRCC doesn't exist anymore in this bid. The turks contested PORR
And nobody has beed kicked out yet, why are you tipping off everyone? The press release clearly states they are at *risk* of being excluded. Both companies are cooperating with the austrian government for a reduced fine. So far no legal impairment has been ruled.


----------



## Le Clerk

Mascarpone1337 said:


> CRCC doesn't exist anymore in this bid. The turks contested PORR
> And nobody has beed kicked out yet, why are you tipping off everyone? The press release clearly states they are at *risk* of being excluded. Both companies are cooperating with the austrian government for a reduced fine. So far no legal impairment has been ruled.


Both CRCC and Alsim Alarko challenged the procedure, on the grounds that Porr should’ve been excluded on account of the Austrian cartel, where Porr has been sanctioned already. See above the links.

And it is relevant that CNAIR states clearly in the press release that they could not sign with Porr precisely because of this sentence, even though we all know CNAIR was bound to sign with Porr by law. Not in this case where the irregularity concerning Porr is so blatant.

Unfortunately, this kinda of mess is bound to continue in all procedures where Porr and STRABAG are involved. ☹


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Unfortunately, this kinda of mess is bound to continue in all procedures where Porr and STRABAG are involved. ☹


Either they are banned from new tenders or they are not. Length of ban unknown.

What I would ask is where on EARTH you are going to get builders to build* this projected network of yours by 2030* now that _all the capable European contractors active in Romania_, with the sole exception of Astaldi, are excluded.  After the Chinese and Bechtel were all excluded in the past for a variety of reasons.

As far as I can see you now have a choice between the Turks and some rather large beastie of a Tooth Fairy.  

There are 100s of kms of High Carpathians on this 'plan' map...perhaps as much as 500km of it costing €20-25bn at a rough guess and certainly 400km of it and very little change from €20bn of spending by 2030. Not including the flat bits that are also in that plan and which will also cost money.


----------



## The Wild Boy

bogdymol said:


> DEx12 Craiova - Pitesti. A small section is completed and marked. We can now see how it will look like when completed:


This isn't that bad. It's like in Albania, that's how they do some of their motorways + SOS lanes on every 2 - 4 kilometers.

Does Romania plan to add SOS lanes on the upcoming express roads?


----------



## sponge_bob

The Wild Boy said:


> Does Romania plan to add SOS lanes on the upcoming express roads?


I think you mean an SOS "_Bay_" every few km. The photo above shows a continous hard shoulder maybe 2m wide. Not good enough for safety if you have to stop.

An SOS _bay_ is where every EG 2-4km there is a 4-5m wide area at the side which is around 75-100m long. You can pull _clean _off the road and there is an SOS phone where you can call for help if you have a mechanical problem. It is also safe to get out of the car. There is also room for a tow truck to safely pull in and tow you out even if you are a HGV.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Either they are banned from new tenders or they are not. Length of ban unknown.
> 
> What I would ask is where on EARTH you are going to get builders to build* this projected network of yours by 2030* now that _all the capable European contractors active in Romania_, with the sole exception of Astaldi, are excluded.  After the Chinese and Bechtel were all excluded in the past for a variety of reasons.
> 
> As far as I can see you now have a choice between the Turks and some rather large beastie of a Tooth Fairy.
> 
> There are 100s of kms of High Carpathians on this 'plan' map...perhaps as much as 500km of it costing €20-25bn at a rough guess and certainly 400km of it and very little change from €20bn of spending by 2030. Not including the flat bits that are also in that plan and which will also cost money.
> 
> View attachment 2279554



The ban can apply for 3 years straight from the date of the infringement sentence.

I have no clue who will build the mountains sections, those next in line probably - Italians or Turks.

Sole bidders MAPA and EKKER on lot 2 now (quite a difficult one) did some impressive works in Turkey, not a bad choice rather.

The question is whether we understand the real implications and risks of overlooking the law to push Porr or STRABAG through against the law!? that is a recipe to suspend the project in a constant state of litigations. like now on lot 4 of PiSi.


----------



## Le Clerk

And now maybe we get why STRABAG pulled out of lots 2 and 3.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Le Clerk said:


> And now maybe we get why STRABAG pulled out of lots 2 and 3.


Strabag won highway contracts in germany after getting fined. The austrian state is not gonna stop their companies from earning cash from foreign countries, it's not in thier interest.


----------



## Le Clerk

Mascarpone1337 said:


> Strabag won highway contracts in germany after getting fined. The austrian state is not gonna stop their companies from earning cash from foreign countries, it's not in thier interest.


It is not the Austrian state who stops STRABAG or Porr from getting contracts in Romania, it is the provision in the Romanian procurement laws that bans companies who were fined for such breaches of law from getting contracts in Romania. Just like it happened with CRCC.


Most companies acting in public procurement are dramatically aware of this provision in the Romanian law.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> This isn't that bad. It's like in Albania, that's how they do some of their motorways + SOS lanes on every 2 - 4 kilometers.
> 
> Does Romania plan to add SOS lanes on the upcoming express roads?



What matters in case of emergency is the width of the hard shoulder which should be wide enough to allow some space for a regular car . It appears that the hard shoulder will be 2 m wide, which is just at the limit of safety - still better than no hard shoulder.

For trucks though it will not be enough space on the hard shoulder. But it will still remain enough space on 1st lane to drive by the trucks stopped on the hard shoulder.


----------



## strandeed

Le Clerk said:


> how wide is the hard shoulder !? the distance from the median space seems claustrophobic.


Agreed, narrow shoulders, minimal median to guard rail.

This looks cheap and feels claustraphobic.


----------



## valkrav

strandeed said:


> Agreed, narrow shoulders, minimal median to guard rail.
> 
> This looks cheap and feels claustraphobic.


I'm curious to know how much saving per km this express way over standard motor way?
In the same condition of course


----------



## MichiH

valkrav said:


> I'm curious to know how much saving per km this express way over standard motor way?
> In the same condition of course


I don't think that it is much cheaper. Likely less than 1% of the construction costs? I guess it is about environment protection. Smaller cross section means smaller land consumption.

*The long-term overall costs are higher for sure:* National account / social accounting = the overall costs including damages on vehicles and on road equipment, health costs for persons injured, economical loss due to traffic jams etc.

Another argument: Germany built motorways with smaller cross section in 1970s/1980s and when a carriageway must be renewed, it is only possible to have temporarily 2+1 lanes instead of 2+2 on the remaining carriageway. This does often cause long traffic jams. If 4 lanes are possible on the remaining carriageway, the lanes are quite small and the risk of accidents is much higher. The reduced cross section was a good idea back then, however, vehicles are wider nowadays which was not (could not?) be foreseen. Nevertheless, this does not apply to Romanian DX roads


----------



## Le Clerk

valkrav said:


> I'm curious to know how much saving per km this express way over standard motor way?
> In the same condition of course


Not much. Maybe 10-15% cheaper.

BUT, readying through the history of this Xpressway, back in 2017 there was a FS proposed to turn it into a motorway, but that was eventually scrapped for reasons of expediency. ie instead of delaying construction start for 3 more years at least until the studies for a motorway were ready, the decision was made to tender it immediately as an expressway based on a FS from 2007 - there was also a lot of pressure from Ford plant based in Craiova to built a modern connection with Pitesti and that very fast. 

That is why DX 12 is now an expressway and not A12 motorway.

CC: A1 PiSi lots 2 and 3 with FS from 2008.


----------



## sponge_bob

That class of expressway can cope with AADT up to around 40k where a full motorway with wider lanes and a proper HS can cope with up to 60k....all as 2+2 roads.

Romanias problem is finding anyone competent to stitch all the network together in the mountains....not what you do with the flat bits.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It saves more money than you might think. It requires much less volume of earth to be moved or transported and around 25% less square meters / tons of asphalt. 

However it has some downsides, for traffic safety and maintenance. I think this type of design could be okay for regional routes to smaller towns and cities, but I wouldn't recommend it for long-haul routes and high-volume highways between major cities, unless traffic volumes are exceptionally low (like the 10-20k range in Norway and parts of Sweden).


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think this type of design could be okay for regional routes to smaller towns and cities, but I wouldn't recommend it for long-haul routes and high-volume highways between major cities, unless traffic volumes are exceptionally low (like the 10-20k range in Norway and parts of Sweden).


Hungary, too, has a similar design in sparsely populated areas for long-haul routes with a 4-digit expected AADT. Having a simple 2 lane road for 100+ km is very dangerous because of illegal overtaking but builing a full profile motorway for an AADT of 8,000 is heavily unreasonable.


----------



## marty11




----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> It saves more money than you might think. It requires much less volume of earth to be moved or transported and around 25% less square meters / tons of asphalt.


I agree about earth works but disagree that you need 25% less asphalt. There is still a (narrow) hard shoulder and the (very small) median is even fully paved.

My "less than 1%" guess might be wrong (I'm curious about expert opinions), but I don't think that it is more than 10%. Land acquisition should not be a relevant issue when you look at the landscape of the remote area.



bogdymol said:


> DEx12 Craiova - Pitesti. A small section is completed and marked. We can now see how it will look like when completed:


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> I agree about earth works but disagree that you need 25% less asphalt. There is still a (narrow) hard shoulder and the (very small) median is even fully paved.
> 
> My "less than 1%" guess might be wrong (I'm curious about expert opinions), but I don't think that it is more than 10%. Land acquisition should not be a relevant issue when you look at the landscape of the remote area.


In most estimations in Romania, an expressway is given at 10-15% cheaper than a motorway.

As I said previously, to build an expressway between 2 roughly large Romanian cities of Pitesti and Craiova, both industrial centers, on a distance of 121 km, was a huge mistake. For all the reasons mentioned above: safety, AADT (expected in the coming years), maintenance considerations even etc.

As also mentioned above, the criteria for choosing the expressway was not money but time. There was already a FS for the expressway, even though an old one, and works could be done on that FS. For a motorway, another FS was needed first, before all works to start. So the fastest alternative was chosen: the expressway.

In time, the problem of traffic on DX12 will be solved by another motorway A6 in between Bucharest and Craiova and further to Timisoara, which will take over the transit in between these cities from Dx 12. This A6 will also take over the traffic in between Craiova and Western Europe from DX12, so long term it could become a more reasonable
perspective to have an expressway on that route as only the local traffic will be carried by it. The international traffic and the transit with Bucharest will both be ensured by A6.


----------



## sponge_bob

Attus said:


> Hungary, too, has a similar design in sparsely populated areas for long-haul routes with a 4-digit expected AADT. Having a simple 2 lane road for 100+ km is very dangerous because of illegal overtaking but builing a full profile motorway for an AADT of 8,000 is heavily unreasonable.


Hungary has an odd beast of an expressway with gravel hard shoulder, albeit wide ones.

What is useful for AADT in the range 8-20k is Scandi standard 2+2 expressway with no hard shoulder and a 100kph limit. The Romanian standard is broadly a 120kph standard save that the hard shoulder is too narrow.

Losing the armco barriers in the median and using jersey barrier there instead might find 1m more space, enough to bring both hard shoulders to a safer 2.5m each. This is how Ireland builds full 120kph motorways using 21.6m of road space but not where traffic is likely to exceed 40k AADT in future.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Hungary has an odd beast of an expressway with gravel hard shoulder, albeit wide ones.
> 
> What is useful for AADT in the range 8-20k is Scandi standard 2+2 expressway with no hard shoulder and a 100kph limit. The Romanian standard is broadly a 120kph standard save that the hard shoulder is too narrow.
> 
> *Losing the armco barriers in the median and using jersey barrier there instead might find 1m more space, enough to bring both hard shoulders to a safer 2.5m each. *This is how Ireland builds full 120kph motorways using 21.6m of road space but not where traffic is likely to exceed 40k AADT in future.
> 
> View attachment 2288853












That's exactly what they should do. They do not even have to build Jersey barriers. The remaining 2 m median is enough for keeping the metal crash barriers.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

MichiH said:


> I agree about earth works but disagree that you need 25% less asphalt. There is still a (narrow) hard shoulder and the (very small) median is even fully paved.


A normal motorway would have 3.5 m wide lanes and a 3 meter wide outside shoulders. Additionally, normal high-speed motorways designed for dense traffic also need an inside shoulder, which would bring the total cross profile to around 11 meters of asphalt per direction (1 + 3.5 + 3.5 + 3 m). However this expressway has no inside shoulders, maybe slightly narrower lanes and only a narrow shoulder, it seems to be around 8.5 m wide, which is around 25% less asphalted area than a full standard motorway. Perhaps it doesn't have paved shoulders on ramps either.

It would be interesting to see a cross-profile design schematic of this motorway to determine how wide it is exactly.

Paved medians are typical for narrow profile motorways. I'm not a huge fan of it because it costs more money and it doesn't allow for snowmelting, or it requires a more extensive drainage system.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> That's exactly what they should do. They do not even have to build Jersey barriers.


Jersey barriers are a better use of median space than Armco barriers. Use the space you save for widening the hard shoulder. 

You do need barriers though. Scandi 100kph expressways use Wire Post barriers instead of Jersey and can get away with even narrower medians that way.


----------



## marty11

Neat job by Strabag. Looks like this lot will be open to traffic in a matter of days.


----------



## Le Clerk

that was a very easy lot though.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> As I said previously, to build an expressway between 2 roughly large Romanian cities of Pitesti and Craiova, both industrial centers, on a distance of 121 km, was a huge mistake. For all the reasons mentioned above: safety, *AADT (expected in the coming years)*, maintenance considerations even etc.


What's the expected AADT on average for the whole 120km expressway, 15,000 vehicles / day?



ChrisZwolle said:


> It would be interesting to see a cross-profile design schematic of this motorway to determine how wide it is exactly.


True. Would be interesting to have real figures. I only looked at the pic and deviated my guess from that. I compared it to Romanian motorways. I drove most of A1 and think that it is smaller than motorways in western Europe. Not sure whether the lanes are 3.5m (Germany has sometimes 3.75m), but they "feel" very narrow. Maybe just because of the very small median? Dunno....  well, I think it was still quite safe when doing 180 but the road was mostly empty (also compared to western Europe) when I drove it


----------



## marty11

Le Clerk said:


> that was a very easy lot though.


Well, not for Lemacons – Vega 93 – Arcada Company, apparently.

(APRIL 12, 2016) Contract terminated for the Târgu-Mureş - Ungheni lot


----------



## Le Clerk

marty11 said:


> Well, not for Lemacons – Vega 93 – Arcada Company, apparently.
> 
> (APRIL 12, 2016) Contract terminated for the Târgu-Mureş - Ungheni lot


Because CNAIR did not issue the construction authorization in due time, those builder terminated the contract! 🙈 so stupid!

anyway, the lot is very easy.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> What's the expected AADT on average for the whole 120km expressway, 15,000 vehicles / day?
> 
> 
> 
> True. Would be interesting to have real figures. I only looked at the pic and deviated my guess from that. I compared it to Romanian motorways. I drove most of A1 and think that it is smaller than motorways in western Europe. Not sure whether the lanes are 3.5m (Germany has sometimes 3.75m), but they "feel" very narrow. Maybe just because of the very small median? Dunno....  well, I think it was still quite safe when doing 180 but the road was mostly empty (also compared to western Europe) when I drove it


In Romania, the standard is 3,75 m for motorway lane and 3.50 m for expressway lane:


----------



## Le Clerk

DEx 12 section 2 (40 km) full footage. I do not think it is humanly possible to open it this year (deadline is mid next year) but UMB did miracles before.






A nice shot









and clearly from here the width of the platform


----------



## The Resident

Lots of roads like your DX in UK too. 2 lanes in each direction with 1m hard shoulder and roundabouts rather than grade separated junctions. Minor roads joining with long slip roads as well. They are fine for moderate traffic levels and can be readily upgraded. The first problem you get as traffic levels increase is longer queues at the roundabouts. Those are then changed to grade separated junctions as an effective improvement. Typical example from Leicester to Lincoln A46 below.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's risky for a contractor to take on abandoned work from a previous contractor. There are usually stipulations about warranty in the contract, so you have to provide warranty on something you did not design or build.


I think a technical assessment was made by CNAIR on the structural integrity of the viaduct and the conclusion was that it is not affected by the time spent since it was built. That is probably incorporated into the tender documents and will be in the contract documents as well, so the existing structures and previous works will be some sort of outside of the warranty of the new builder.


----------



## Le Clerk

Works on the expressway connecting the Braila bridge on the right bank of the Danube, by ASTALDI














the connecting expressway is the blue line on both banks of the Danube.
in green is the new expressway U/C connecting the cities of Braila and Galati, by UMB

Both the bridge and the connecting roads should be completed in 2023.


----------



## Le Clerk

10 news radial expressways planned in Bucharest to radiate from the capital city into the DNCB and A0, in total length of 100 km. The project has been agreed between the Bucharest city and the government, and will seek EU funding as well.


----------



## Le Clerk

Hardshoulder on DEx12 now clearly visible - probably it has the 2 m discussed above, considering that the lanes proper are 3.5 m wide.


----------



## sponge_bob

Change the median to a jersey barrier and you got the extra space you need. The glare screens bolt on top.  see. 









Safe-Hit® Glarescreen


The Safe-Hit® Glarescreen is a reboundable vertical blade/paddle system that is used to delineate both temporary and permanent medians and block out headlight glare of oncoming traffic. Positioned on the top of median barriers, this delineator system helps to minimize traffic slowdowns in work...




trinityhighway.com


----------



## The Wild Boy

Romania actually already uses these on 4 lane roads. I have no clue why didn't they implement them on the upcoming express roads...


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Change the median to a jersey barrier and you got the extra space you need. The glare screens bolt on top.  see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safe-Hit® Glarescreen
> 
> 
> The Safe-Hit® Glarescreen is a reboundable vertical blade/paddle system that is used to delineate both temporary and permanent medians and block out headlight glare of oncoming traffic. Positioned on the top of median barriers, this delineator system helps to minimize traffic slowdowns in work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinityhighway.com


Yeah, probably they’ll realize the stupidity they’ve done after a few accidents and decide to do that only logical thing.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Romania actually already uses these on 4 lane roads. I have no clue why didn't they implement them on the upcoming express roads...


Probably because of the different standards in Romania between a European fast road which does have the Jersey barriers but with very little or no space between the barrier and the second lane, and this expressway standard which implies a large median of 3 m and very narrow space between the median and the next lane (0.5 m). This is actually the same standard as in motorways, only that lanes are wider (3.75 m vs 3.5 m in expressways) and the hard shoulder is significantly wider (3.5 m vs 2 m in expressways).

They need to change the standard first and then implement such changes to the median, but that is certainly a lot cheaper than widening the expressway into a proper motorway.

In fact, doing what @Sponge Bob is suggesting is enough to turn this expressway from a claustrophobic experience into a motorway experience. And it is still time to do that, since expressway construction is only at its infancy in Romania.


----------



## sponge_bob

I mean in future, that one will just have to do until the next major resurface is due in 20+ years.


----------



## Le Clerk

This is fresh footage of the entire Section 2 (40 km) of DEx12 we are talking about above, currently U/C by UMB. A lot of it is completed, paved, and marked, but there are several spots where structural works are still pending, and I do not think it is possible to open it this year, especially where bad weather has set in already. Despite the fact that the site has a record of 1,700 workers mobilised.


----------



## Le Clerk

Submission of bids for lot 3 of PiSi (S3 = 37 km of pure mountain) has been delayed to 22.01.2022, following certain appeals against the exclusion of bidders during the preselection phase. These are the qualifiers:

Asocierea MAKYOL INSAAT + OZALTIN INSAAT
Asocierea MAPA INSAAT + CENGIZ INSAAT
Asocierea AKTOR + RIZZANI DE ECCHER
Asocierea STRABAG + ACCIONA CONSTRUCCION
IMPRESA PIZZAROTTI
Asocierea ASTALDI SPA + TANCRAD SRL
Let's see how many of these will actually submit their final bids, CC: S2 where only MAPA submitted a bid. 

Map of PiSi: 










This is the tunnel profile BTW:











The estimated value of S3 is 1.2 billion Euros.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This looks bad. Normally a deadline extension for making an offer is a couple of weeks, not 2.5 months. This means there were likely a huge amount of questions regarding the contract. 

It wouldn't surprise me if this ends up the same way as lot 2 (Boița - Cornetu).


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> This looks bad. Normally a deadline extension for making an offer is a couple of weeks, not 2.5 months. This means there were likely a huge amount of questions regarding the contract.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if this ends up the same way as lot 2 (Boița - Cornetu).


A huge amount of clarifications is the case. And it could end up as lot 2 as well, true.

In the meanwhile, it is interesting what is going on with lots 2 and 4, where in theory contracts could be signed shortly but they are not yet signed ...


----------



## Mascarpone1337

ChrisZwolle said:


> This looks bad. Normally a deadline extension for making an offer is a couple of weeks, not 2.5 months. This means there were likely a huge amount of questions regarding the contract.


It doesn't. There have been multiple litigations made by disqualified bidders. The bid was suspended for 2.5 months, hence the extension.


Le Clerk said:


> In the meanwhile, it is interesting what is going on with lots 2 and 4, where in theory contracts could be signed shortly but they are not yet signed ...


On lot 2 financial and technical evaluation is not finished and on lot 4 there are litigations at appeals council


----------



## Le Clerk

Mascarpone1337 said:


> It doesn't. There have been multiple litigations made by disqualified bidders. The bid was suspended for 2.5 months, hence the extension.
> 
> On lot 2 financial and technical evaluation is not finished and on lot 4 there are litigations at appeals council





Mascarpone1337 said:


> It doesn't. There have been multiple litigations made by disqualified bidders. The bid was suspended for 2.5 months, hence the extension.
> 
> On lot 2 financial and technical evaluation is not finished and on lot 4 there are litigations at appeals council


CNAIR spune că prin prelungirea termenelor se "va permite ca perioada pentru depunerea ofertelor să fie proporțională cu volumul de informaţii suplimentare care vor fi aduse la cunostință operatorilor economici prin Clarificările care urmează să fie publicate. De asemenea, prin această prelungire, CNAIR SA are în vedere asigurarea unei competitivități și a unei maturități a ofertelor ce vor fi depuse, raportat la complexitatea obiectivului de investiție".









Cea mai scumpă licitație de autostradă lansată vreodată în România, prelungită până în ianuarie







monitorizari.hotnews.ro


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Le Clerk said:


> CNAIR spune că prin prelungirea termenelor se "va permite ca perioada pentru depunerea ofertelor să fie proporțională cu volumul de informaţii suplimentare care vor fi aduse la cunostință operatorilor economici prin Clarificările care urmează să fie publicate. De asemenea, prin această prelungire, CNAIR SA are în vedere asigurarea unei competitivități și a unei maturități a ofertelor ce vor fi depuse, raportat la complexitatea obiectivului de investiție".


That's what i said. Had cnair not extended the calendar, they would have gotten sued by the bidders.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR has announced the opening of A10 lot 2 (25 km + 5 km from adjacent lots) in December. The exact date has not yet been announced.

10 km of A3 Tg Mures-Ungheni should also open, maybe this month.

And 40 km of DEx 12 section2 should also open by the end-year, although that is less clear now.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How common is exit numbering in Romania?


----------



## Mascarpone1337

The last appeal on Sibiu Pitesti 4 has been rejected. The contract can be signed in around 2 weeks


----------



## Le Clerk

Mascarpone1337 said:


> The last appeal on Sibiu Pitesti 4 has been rejected. The contract can be signed in around 2 weeks












CNAIR can sign tomorrow if they want. 2 weeks is maximum term.


----------



## kostas97

How about the Cambia Turzii - Chetani section? What is the progress there??


----------



## Le Clerk

kostas97 said:


> How about the Cambia Turzii - Chetani section? What is the progress there??


Progress? It has been retendered following the termination with the former bankrupt builder - STRACO, but no builder has been selected yet AFAIK.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Works on A0/A2 junction by Alsim Alarko - my reading is that they are building 3 merge lanes on that junction. It is visible they are digging already on A2 hardshoulder and 1st lane to reconfigure that section.


BTW: First images on the groundworks here on future gigantic junction A0/A3, on A0 north 2 (by UMB)









Source: PUM


----------



## Le Clerk

We also have confirmation today that Giurgiu by-pass, between Giurgiu-Ruse bridge and DN5, shall be opened officially before Christmas (ahead of the deadline as well). This is the first road project in Romania with German-standard concrete pavement. The by-pass is on expressway platform, but for now it will classified as national road as it is too short (6 km).




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1408705699557557


----------



## Le Clerk

A10 lot 2 (25+5 km) should also open shortly , it is completed bar the Oarja hill slide which is currently still U/C and will open half-profile on that small section - see below.


----------



## Le Clerk

Mihailesti by-pass opening now. It is a European standardized road, 2x2 with median Jersey separated road part of E70. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=639007113923516


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> 2x2 with median Jersey separated road part of E70.


Narrow median, no hard shoulder and the jersey. I take it this variant is a 100kph road not a 120kph road is it???


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Narrow median, no hard shoulder and the jersey. I take it this variant is a 100kph road not a 120kph road is it???


exactly, it is a European standard road, not expressway. 100 kph limit as per European road legal limits.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> exactly, it is a European standard road, not expressway. 100 kph limit as per European road legal limits.


It is your own standard not a "European" one. Romanian 100kph expressway standard.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> It is your own standard not a "European" one. Romanian 100kph expressway standard.


It is the Romanian standard for European or E designated roads here, not EU standard, that is what I meant.

And again, this is NOT an expressway, it is a notch lower. Expressways will have speed of 120 kph.


----------



## sponge_bob

It is an expressway. It meets the Ten T directive standard for an expressway. Most scandinavian expressways are 100kph roads


----------



## Le Clerk

yeah, but not accordingly to the Romanian standard. it is not counted as an expressway.


----------



## Kamov

There are 2 different standards.

The road company one:
National road - not standardised
Expressway - standardised
Highway - standardised

The police one:
National road - 90kmh
Highway - 130kmh
If the european route overlaps the national road, the limit is increased to 100kmh.
Expressway is currently considered national road. In the future they will probably make it a separate standard and increase the speed limit to 110-120.

At least this is my understanding.


----------



## Le Clerk

I think it was @mascarpone who posted the standard profile for European roads a few pages before.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Kamov said:


> If the european route overlaps the national road, the limit is increased to 100kmh.


This is a rather interesting peculiarity of the Romanian road network. I don't know any other country where the speed limit is higher if it is an E-road. 

Are these 100 km/h sections signed, or are these default limits you know based purely on the E-numbers?

I wonder though, how useful is this 100 km/h speed limit on national roads which are also E-roads? I would think that E-roads are major corridors, thus have a high share of trucks, which makes passing difficult and/or dangerous. A higher speed limit makes sense if there are passing lanes, but otherwise you get a differential of 10 km/h which can incentivize more dangerous passing.


----------



## The Wild Boy

When will they learn?

Good that this driver is in Jail. Romania has to increase road fines, and impose new laws. Do what countries like Poland are doing. It's proven to be effective and also reduces road accidents.

What else should Romania to do improve road accidents, other than the very obvious "building more motorways" answer? One of my friends from Romania says that if you give them more motorways, the idiot drivers will only start driving faster and in turn that will result with even more accidents.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are these 100 km/h sections signed, or are these default limits you know based purely on the E-numbers?


Sometimes they are signed (this is based purely on personal accidental observations), but most people use Waze anyhow, and the app tells them the speed limit.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> When will they learn?
> 
> Good that this driver is in Jail. Romania has to increase road fines, and impose new laws. Do what countries like Poland are doing. It's proven to be effective and also reduces road accidents.
> 
> What else should Romania to do improve road accidents, other than the very obvious "building more motorways" answer? One of my friends from Romania says that if you give them more motorways, the idiot drivers will only start driving faster and in turn that will result with even more accidents.


This chap was being chased by the police for some traffic infraction when he caused that spectacular crash. He could've killed a few people if the car crashed in the cars at that stoplight or some pedestrians on the sidewalk. Good thing he is in jail now.


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are these 100 km/h sections signed, or are these default limits you know based purely on the E-numbers?


Normally it is not signed. I have rarely seen a 100 km/h speed limit sign on an E-road, or a 90 km/h sign on a DN-road.

The E-routes are signed however on (almost) every directional sign, so you normally know when you are on one, if you pay a bit of attention.



ChrisZwolle said:


> I wonder though, how useful is this 100 km/h speed limit on national roads which are also E-roads? I would think that E-roads are major corridors, thus have a high share of trucks, which makes passing difficult and/or dangerous. A higher speed limit makes sense if there are passing lanes, but otherwise you get a differential of 10 km/h which can incentivize more dangerous passing.


The E-routes are indeed the busy arteries of the Romanian road network. Most long-distance transit traffic uses an E-route (where motorways are not available yet). Thus, the traffic on these roads is also high.

However, the E-routes are built at a higher standard than normal DN roads (although all E-routes are also DN roads). E-routes have slightly wider lanes (3,50 m compared to 3,25 m), and normally also have a paved 0,50 m wide hard shoulder (compared to gravel or nothing for DN road). E-routes also normally get better maintenance and a bit higher quality signaling than other roads.


----------



## Le Clerk

DEx 12 Section 2 lot 1 , including the large bridge over the Olt river , in a very well made parallel drone+drive video - it is still unclear whether it could be opened this year, though I would incline this time on the optimistic side.


----------



## Le Clerk

A1 PiSi lot 5 U/C by ASTALDI - this is Manicesti IC, very good mobilisation


----------



## Le Clerk

Tender opened for DB of a new bridge over the Tisa river on RO-UA border. the bridge is 2x2, and will be 260 m long. Duration of DB: 20 month.


The bridge will shorten significantly the connection with Poland and Baltics.


----------



## bogdymol

Where exactly will be this?

DB = Design & Build?


----------



## hegyaljai

Le Clerk said:


> Tender opened for DB of a new bridge over the Tisa river on RO-UA border. the bridge is 2x2, and will be 260 m long. Duration of DB: 20 month.
> 
> 
> The bridge will shorten significantly the connection with Poland and Baltics.


What is the exact location? Wich city, village are on the two side of the border?


----------



## Le Clerk

hegyaljai said:


> What is the exact location? Wich city, village are on the two side of the border?





bogdymol said:


> Where exactly will be this?
> 
> DB = Design & Build?


Teplita/Sighetu Marmatiei
DB= Design&Build


----------



## Adrian.02

This bridge is a much needed one! Imagine that between the border crossings of Halmeu and Siret(over 350 km between them), there is no possibility to cross into Ukraine, except for a narrow bridge at Sighetu Marmatiei(and you guessed it, the bridge can be crossed only by cars).
So yeah, a new bridge can only make the economical and cultural ties between Romania, the Maramures region and Ukraine even stronger(Right across the border from Sighetu Marmatiei is a large village with romanian population, for example).


----------



## hegyaljai

Adrian.02 said:


> This bridge is a much needed one! Imagine that between the border crossings of Halmeu and Siret(over 350 km between them), there is no possibility to cross into Ukraine, except for a narrow bridge at Sighetu Marmatiei(and you guessed it, the bridge can be crossed only by cars).
> So yeah, a new bridge can only make the economical and cultural ties between Romania, the Maramures region and Ukraine even stronger(Right across the border from Sighetu Marmatiei is a large village with romanian population, for example).


OK! Romania is intend's to support all the roads, that go arond Hungary.


Le Clerk said:


> Teplita/Sighetu Marmatiei
> DB= Design&Build


I'm not able to find this. Can You send me any exact location?


----------



## Le Clerk

hegyaljai said:


> OK! Romania is intend's to support all the roads, that go arond Hungary.
> 
> I'm not able to find this. Can You send me any exact location?



This is the aproximate area.

Dropped pin








47°56'53.2"N 23°55'44.5"E







goo.gl






There is an agreement with Ukraine to build the bridge on Romania’s secured EU funding.


----------



## Le Clerk

Last bit of A10 , lot2, 30 km, to open tomorrow. A10 is the first motorway to be completed in Romania after A2.


----------



## hegyaljai

Le Clerk said:


> This is the aproximate area.
> 
> Dropped pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47°56'53.2"N 23°55'44.5"E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an agreement with Ukraine to build the bridge on Romania’s secured EU funding.


OK! You can see the potentional bridge over the Tisza river at Sigethu Maramatei. But how to travel to the north?


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Last bit of A10 , lot2, 30 km, to open tomorrow. A10 is the first motorway to be completed in Romania after A2.


You told us only last week that Aktor have not fixed the landslide so *it won't be complete until 2022 or 2023* will it????


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They will open A10 tomorrow, but the landslide repair is ongoing until April 2022:



http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/se-deschide-circula%C8%9Bia-pe-lotul-2-din-autostrada#/0


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> You told us only last week that Aktor have not fixed the landslide so *it won't be complete until 2022 or 2023* will it????


The landslide is fixed for half profile. It will open tomorrow for the entire 30 km, bar for a few hundred meters where it is still half profile due to the landslide, which will be fixed on the other half profile by next spring.

I said I hoped it would be fixed entirely by end of this year, but it appears it is not possible. But this should not prevent opening on the entire length of lot 2, bar the half profile near Marginea where it will be opened on the other profile by next spring.


----------



## Le Clerk

I think they should also open A3 Tg Mures by-pass this week as well.


----------



## Le Clerk

hegyaljai said:


> OK! You can see the potentional bridge over the Tisza river at Sigethu Maramatei. But how to travel to the north?


H09 is still a poor road in Ukraine, but there is hope it will be upgraded by Ukraine in the future. This connects to E471 to Lviv, and further to Poland.


----------



## Le Clerk

DNCB Domnesti junction U/C, TBO next spring.






Other junctions are currently U/C TBO next year on DNCB.


----------



## hegyaljai

Le Clerk said:


> H09 is still a poor road in Ukraine, but there is hope it will be upgraded by Ukraine in the future. This connects to E471 to Lviv, and further to Poland.


The problem is not the bad status, or quality of any road in Ukraine. It is the question, are there any plan for crossing the Carpatians in Ukraine? There are no even plans for a new transit corridor from Uzhhorod to Lviv. For real transport from Transilvania or Banat to the nort, will be the "Via Carpatia". You have not to exit and reenter the EU, standing for hours on the Shengen borders. Border crossing over the Tisza river betwen Romania and Ukraine will remain a local issue. The transit will continue direction of Hungary and Slovakia.


----------



## Le Clerk

hegyaljai said:


> The problem is not the bad status, or quality of any road in Ukraine. It is the question, are there any plan for crossing the Carpatians in Ukraine? There are no even plans for a new transit corridor from Uzhhorod to Lviv. For real transport from Transilvania or Banat to the nort, will be the "Via Carpatia". You have not to exit and reenter the EU, standing for hours on the Shengen borders. Border crossing over the Tisza river betwen Romania and Ukraine will remain a local issue. The transit will continue direction of Hungary and Slovakia.


currently, the bridge is important for Romanian and Ukrainian communities on both sides of the border. 
in the future, once the Northern Motorway is completed from Satu Mare to Baia Mare, a connection with the bridge will be useful indeed.


----------



## hegyaljai

Le Clerk said:


> currently, the bridge is important for Romanian and Ukrainian communities on both sides of the border.
> in the future, once the Northern Motorway is completed from Satu Mare to Baia Mare, a connection with the bridge will be useful indeed.


So there are no more dreams about a new international corridor to Lviv.


----------



## sponge_bob

hegyaljai said:


> So there are no more dreams about a new international corridor to Lviv.


None that would survive 100km of Carpathians to cross. Look at Romania...over 50 years since their first motorway plan and not a single Carpathian crossing is fully under construction yet....never mind completed. Another 5 or 6 in the pipedreamline behind that.


----------



## Le Clerk

hegyaljai said:


> So there are no more dreams about a new international corridor to Lviv.


the point is not a new “corridor”, not even a pan-European one. the point is to ensure local connections which are very poor in the region. if Ukraine will build a new corridor to Poland, that is a long shot. I think it is more probable that Romania will build an expressway between Satu Mare and Baia Mare in the coming years, and connect this bridge to the Romanian fast route network.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> None that would survive 100km of Carpathians to cross. Look at Romania...over 50 years since their first motorway plan and not a single Carpathian crossing is fully under construction yet....never mind completed. Another 5 or 6 in the pipedreamline behind that.


Romania never actually planned to build motorways during communism. The “plans” were ditched in favour of railways, since communist people didn’t own much cars back then. 

We can talk of actual/serious plans to build proper mountain motorways since 2015 when the first Motorway Masterplan was adopted in Romania. As a result, we have all PiSi now either U/C for 44 km (lots 1 and 5), contracted for 10 km (lot 4) or in process of contracting the other lots 2 and 3 for approx 65 km.

The other mountain lots on A8, A13, and A3 are in the process of planning, with results coming along starting next year.


----------



## sponge_bob

Ah here.  Since around 2015 there were 3 goes at a PPP across the mountains with the A3 which all failed miserably. Then there are studies in the far north and on the A6 corridor as well and probably other mountain segments too.

Romania is drowning in plans and announcements of mountain motorways but not 1km is built and open today, it ain't like someone hid the mountains either. 


Le Clerk said:


> We can talk of actual/serious plans to build proper mountain motorways since 2015
> 
> The other mountain lots on A8, A13, and A3 are in the process of planning, with results coming along starting next year.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Ah here.  Since around 2015 there were 3 goes at a PPP across the mountains with the A3 which all failed miserably. Then there are studies in the far north and on the A6 corridor as well and probably other mountain segments too.
> 
> Romania is drowning in plans and announcements of mountain motorways but not 1km is built and open today, it ain't like someone hid the mountains either.


I wouldn't call those PPP attempts for A3 CoBra prior to 2015 a "serious attempt" to building a mountain motorway. It is why they failed. 

As to planning, I thought we closed this discussion on the need for good planning in order to have a successful attempt at building a motorway, irrespective where it is built, but that is important especially for mountain lots.


----------



## Le Clerk

last bit of A10 opened today lot 2 25 km + 5 km of adjacent lots. A10 is now entirely operational between Sebes and Cluj/Turda.


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 Tg Mures bypass opens next week.


----------



## Adrian.02

Hooray for the A10!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> A3 Tg Mures bypass opens next week.


6 December according to Mr. Drulă.


----------



## Le Clerk

Also, Giurgiu by-pass, connecting the Friendship Bridge to DN5, is going to be opened on 20.12.

Nothing yet on DEx 12.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> last bit of A10 opened today lot 2 25 km + 5 km of adjacent lots. A10 is now entirely operational between Sebes and Cluj/Turda.



moment of opening


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Mihailesti by-pass opening now. It is a European standardized road, 2x2 with median Jersey separated road part of E70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=639007113923516







drive


----------



## bogdymol

Timeline of motorways opening in Romania, thanks to AlexAllex from peundemerg.ro:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Mihăilești bypass looks odd to me. It's built to high-speed standards, with even a motorway-like rest area. But it ends almost straight at a reservoir and pretty much the entire route from Mihăilești to Bucharest is a semi-urbanized area. If they would want to build a high-speed road, you'd think that they would build a greenfield route farther out, from the new Bucharest beltway (A0). 

Is the Mihăilești bypass planned to become a part of the Bucharest - Alexandria expressway, or will it be built elsewhere?


----------



## bogdymol

No, this Mihailesti bypass will remain as it is. It will not be connected to anything. 

This bypass is u/c for 9 years, with the 3rd builder actually completing it. The plans for it go even more years before.

Now, at the time when Mihailesti bypass was initially tendered, there was no A0, nor a Bucharest-Alexandria high speed route. There were no plans for something like that at that time, so these projects have nothing to do one with the other.


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, Mihailesti by-pass is an overkill for the moment. Nobody knows whether it will be part of future A6 connecting Bucharest to Alexandria, now under planning procedures, but most probably not.


This is a proposed route of A6 between Bucharest and Alexandria - it goes very close to this by-pass but it is not overlapping.


----------



## Le Clerk

The proposed expressway connecting Bucharest and Targoviste has been contracted for FS/planning with TPF Enginerie. It will connect to a junction with the future A0 north.


----------



## Le Clerk

The most difficult part of the DEx12 section 2 (40 km) - the large bridge over the Olt river, has been completed in about 1 year, and with it there are chances that this section could be opened by the end of the year. With the openings planed by end year (A3 Tg Mures bypass and Giurgiu bypass), Romania may just pass the threshold of 1,000 km of fast roads.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> The most difficult part of the DEx12 section 2 (40 km) - the large bridge over the Olt river, has been completed in about 1 year,


You guys should send some developmental aid to Germany. 😂


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk is desperate to finally reach 1000km by hook or by crook.


----------



## SRC_100

ChrisZwolle said:


> You guys should send some developmental aid to Germany. 😂


Netherland is much closer to Germany, so... neighbors should helps each others 
Especially when one of neighbor has a lot of experiences in terms of fast bridge building or rebuilding and used to do all the time


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> You guys should send some developmental aid to Germany. 😂


Can’t allow UMB to get out of the country for at least a decade. 😬


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Le Clerk is desperate to finally reach 1000km by hook or by crook.


This is the big year. Or the next one. 😅


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Or the next one. 😅


Or last year...oh WAIT!! 









Romania’s transport infrastructure in 2019: The government promises more than 100 km of new motorway, experts bet on 43 km - Business Review


- The Romanian transport infrastructure, among the least developed in the European Union, is beginning a new year of uncertainties as government’s promises



business-review.eu


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> This is the big year. Or the next one.


I guess this all depends on the professionalism and depoliticisation of CNAIR and its regional branches. I lost view of the developments since the moment a kind of Merkel alike lady apparently left the office of CNAIR and Catalin Drulă stepped down as minister.


----------



## sponge_bob

There is a new transport minister ....again....looking for publicity. 

Lets all hope Le Clerk doesn't publish all his statements as 'fact' shall we.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> There is a new transport minister ....again....looking for publicity.
> 
> Lets all hope Le Clerk doesn't publish all his statements as 'fact' shall we.


I won’t. What I appreciate though is that he and other politicians weren’t seen at the opening yesterday, with the usual crap of political publicity stunts. At least that kind of begining of decency is a good start.


----------



## The Wild Boy

ChrisZwolle said:


> You guys should send some developmental aid to Germany. 😂


Or maybe Ohrid - Kičevo motorway 🤕


----------



## Theijs

Who are now the head of CNAIR and the Minister of Transport ?


----------



## Adrian.02

The current Minister of Transport is Sorin Grindeanu(former Prime Minister and deputee from Timiș).
Unlike Cătălin Drulă(who is born in Bucharest, but is a deputee from Timiș), Mr. Grindeanu actually lives(and has lived for most of his life) near Timișoara(he was born in the region as well).

I'm not saying that thing will go better for Timisoara& the region with Grindeanu as Minister of Transport, since he does not even have a week in office and has already made promises over promises regarding some crucial infrastructural works in Timișoara(and the county), such as the A9 motorway, South bypass of the city, the North train station renovation(as it currently looks like sh... sorry, can't say that here), and so on and so forth.
So yeah, let's see the facts!I for one am tired of promises.


----------



## Le Clerk

He is one arrogant dude. I am not sure whether he is fit for the job either. He was parachuted there for his political affiliation, not because he is in love with infrastructure, as was the previous minister.


----------



## Theijs

Well, Grindeanu is PSD politician, so empty promises are part of his (lack of) competence.
I must say he is one of the better politicians of the PSD party. Unfortunately you can’t get much better fro PSD (as far as my knowledge reaches).
So now its in the hands of a (hopefully) competent head of CNAIR.


----------



## Le Clerk

Adrian.02 said:


> The current Minister of Transport is Sorin Grindeanu(former Prime Minister and deputee from Timiș).
> Unlike Cătălin Drulă(who is born in Bucharest, but is a deputee from Timiș), Mr. Grindeanu actually lives(and has lived for most of his life) near Timișoara(he was born in the region as well).
> 
> I'm not saying that thing will go better for Timisoara& the region with Grindeanu as Minister of Transport, since he does not even have a week in office and has already made promises over promises regarding some crucial infrastructural works in Timișoara(and the county), such as the A9 motorway, South bypass of the city, the North train station renovation(as it currently looks like sh... sorry, can't say that here), and so on and so forth.
> So yeah, let's see the facts!I for one am tired of promises.


A9 is one track to be tendered next year for works, south by-pass is U/C, about north station IDK. Don't see much contribution from him.


----------



## Adrian.02

Le Clerk said:


> A9 is one track to be tendered next year for works, south by-pass is U/C, about north station IDK. Don't see much contribution from him.


IDK if you read the news, but Grindeanu promised to come on the worksite of the south by-pass in inspection every two weeks, because, currently, there is no way that they will finish the by-pass in 2022, they are progressing slowly[too slow](I'm really curious about that, sounds like typical propaganda).

Regarding the North Train Station of Timișoara, I do recommend you to come over and have a look for yourself, to see how the train station of a future european capital of culture looks like(CFR has only painted it a few years ago, and that was it!!!The lack of interest is simply amazing).
The news article(with quite a bombastic title) regarding the train station, in romanian:








Sorin Grindeanu: ‘Vreau Gara din Timisoara sa fie bibelou. Ati fost in gari din afara Romaniei? Da? Asa vreau Gara din Timisoara!’ | OpiniaTimisoarei.ro


TIMISOARA. Ministrul Transporturilor, Sorin Grindeanu, s-a interesat de lucrarile la Pasajul Solventul din Timisoara si i-a cerut directorului Regionalei CFR Timisoara, Ion Stoichescu, sa faca investitii la Gara din Timisoara, astfel incat aceasta sa arate ca un ”bibelou” atunci cand orasul va...




www.opiniatimisoarei.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

Adrian.02 said:


> IDK if you read the news, but Grindeanu promised to come on the worksite of the south by-pass in inspection every two weeks, because, currently, there is no way that they will finish the by-pass in 2022, they are progressing slowly[too slow](I'm really curious about that, sounds like typical propaganda).
> 
> Regarding the North Train Station of Timișoara, I do recommend you to come over and have a look for yourself, to see how the train station of a future european capital of culture looks like(CFR has only painted it a few years ago, and that was it!!!The lack of interest is simply amazing).
> The news article(with quite a bombastic title) regarding the train station, in romanian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorin Grindeanu: ‘Vreau Gara din Timisoara sa fie bibelou. Ati fost in gari din afara Romaniei? Da? Asa vreau Gara din Timisoara!’ | OpiniaTimisoarei.ro
> 
> 
> TIMISOARA. Ministrul Transporturilor, Sorin Grindeanu, s-a interesat de lucrarile la Pasajul Solventul din Timisoara si i-a cerut directorului Regionalei CFR Timisoara, Ion Stoichescu, sa faca investitii la Gara din Timisoara, astfel incat aceasta sa arate ca un ”bibelou” atunci cand orasul va...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.opiniatimisoarei.ro



I didn't read his political statements at all, simply because I am not interested in empty statements. 
I will take a look at what you linked there. 

PS: I know Gara de Nord in Timisoara, and it definitely needs an upgrade, same as Gara de Nord in Bucharest.


----------



## Adrian.02

Le Clerk said:


> I didn't read his political statements at all, simply because I am not interested in empty statements.


Well, basically, that's what he's doing in the article I sent here  (as we say in romanian, gargară).

And P.S. The A9 is still a project with problems, as the motorway overlaps in quite a few places with houses or even factories(somewhere near Deta).


----------



## sponge_bob

Adrian.02 said:


> Well, basically, that's what he's doing in the article I sent here


So, he is a "traditional" transport minister then, all wind and piss.


----------



## marty11

Make Timisoara Great Again


----------



## tomis3




----------



## tomis3

Le Clerk said:


> He is one arrogant dude. I am not sure whether he is fit for the job either. He was parachuted there for his political affiliation, *not because he is in love with infrastructure*, as was the previous minister.


How can you say that? He's got the word *grindă* right in his name.


----------



## danny_cbu

hegyaljai said:


> OK! You can see the potentional bridge over the Tisza river at Sigethu Maramatei. But how to travel to the north?


I think he was just overexcited about the news  It is just a normal 1+1 bridge


----------



## Le Clerk

danny_cbu said:


> I think he was just overexcited about the news  It is just a normal 1+1 bridge


you have some sources I am not aware of?! The technical-economic indicators have already been approved for 2x2, median separated, including sidewalks. 

_Drumul are lungimea totală de 1,2 km, se desprinde din DN 18, km 69+200, unde este prevăzută amenajarea intersecţiei de tip giratoriu. Drumul proiectat este de clasă tehnică II, având *câte două benzi pe sens*, prevăzute cu parapete de beton median pentru separararea sensurilor, trotuare, rigole carosabile şi parapete marginal, platforma având lăţimea totală de 19,53 m, din care lăţimea părţii carosabile este de 15,00 m._









Oficial: Guvernul a aprobat indicatorii tehnico-economici pentru noul pod peste Tisa din Sighetu Marmației. Ce prevede, mai exact, proiectul


Vești bune pentru maramureșeni și nu numai. Guvernul României au aprobat indicatorii tehnico-economici aferenți obiectivului de investiții “Pod peste Tisa în zona Tepliţa din Sighetu Marmaţiei”, județul Maramureş. Finanţarea acestuia se realizează din fonduri externe nerambursabile şi de la...




www.directmm.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 Tg Mures by-pass TBO in a few days.


----------



## Le Clerk

related:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466390442661011462


----------



## pasadia

Le Clerk said:


> A3 Tg Mures *by-pass* TBO in a few days.


Not by-pass, rather a connection road.


----------



## Le Clerk

pasadia said:


> Not by-pass, rather a connection road.


It is more of a half by-pass. Once A3 is extended to Miercurea Nirajului, wehre the junction with the future A8 should be. At least that is how I see it. A3 will be a motorway by-pass of Tg Mures in that area.


----------



## Le Clerk

Braila Bridge at night:


----------



## bogdymol

Le Clerk said:


> It is more of a half by-pass. Once A3 is extended to Miercurea Nirajului, wehre the junction with the future A8 should be. At least that is how I see it. A3 will be a motorway by-pass of Tg Mures in that area.
> 
> View attachment 2447877


Can you please explain what part of Tg. Mures does the A3 section that will be opened the next few days bypass? I am looking at the map and fail to understand why would someone call this "Tg. Mures (half) bypass"? There is no part of Tg. Mures that one avoids by driving on this A3 section. It only connects the city with A3 (=connection road).

Once A3 will be extended east to Acatari/A8, then indeed, that part will form a southern bypass for the city. I hope it will be done soon, as it would be short, but really useful section.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> Can you please explain what part of Tg. Mures does the A3 section that will be opened the next few days bypass? I am looking at the map and fail to understand why would someone call this "Tg. Mures (half) bypass"? There is no part of Tg. Mures that one avoids by driving on this A3 section. It only connects the city with A3 (=connection road).
> 
> *Once A3 will be extended east to Acatari/A8, then indeed, that part will form a southern bypass for the city. I hope it will be done soon, as it would be short, but really useful section.*


I was looking at that bold part, long term that is * - I do not see Tg Mures as the end part of this motorway. Until then, it is not a by-pass indeed.

*Though Miercurea Nirajului-Leghin should be rather short term - as part of Recovery Plan.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Until then, it is not a by-pass indeed.


so, please edit your misleading post because you wrote "in a few days".



Le Clerk said:


> A3 Tg Mures by-pass TBO in a few days.


--> A3 Ungheni bypass west of Tg Mures TBO in a few days.

Thank you!


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> so, please edit your misleading post because you wrote "in a few days".
> 
> 
> 
> --> A3 Ungheni bypass west of Tg Mures TBO in a few days.
> 
> Thank you!



I meant it will be open in a few days. I even wrote TBO. It will be opened on Monday AFAIK.


----------



## Le Clerk

a complete render of A7 Buzau-Focsani (84 km), with TD complete, should be tendered for works soon. financing is from Recovery Plan


----------



## Adrian.02

Le Clerk said:


> I meant it will be open in a few days. I even wrote TBO. It will be opened on Monday AFAIK.


I believe @MichiH is referring to the fact that this is not an actual by-pass of the city of Târg Mureș.
It is on the other hand a by-pass of the communes/villages of Ungheni and Cristești, so you will be able to exit the motorway without having to go through the aforementioned villages, entering Târgu Mureș directly.


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, but I do not get what is misleading about my post. Nobody knows about Ungheni, and A3 will by-pass entirely Tg Mures in the future (near future I hope).


----------



## MichiH

Adrian.02 said:


> I believe @MichiH is referring to the fact that this is not an actual by-pass of the city of Târg Mureș.
> It is on the other hand a by-pass of the communes/villages of Ungheni and Cristești, so you will be able to exit the motorway without having to go through the aforementioned villages, entering Târgu Mureș directly.


I referred to the discussion about the "Tg Mures bypass".
The Ungheni and Cristești bypass will be opened "in a few days".
The Tg Mures bypass is a future project. It won't be opened "in a few days".

I criticized the combination of "Tg Mures bypass" and "TBO in a few days" and asked for a correction of the original post which is currently misleading.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Nobody knows about Ungheni


I agree. That's why I suggested "A3 Ungheni bypass *west of Tg Mures* TBO in a few days "



Le Clerk said:


> and A3 will by-pass entirely Tg Mures in the future (near future I hope).


We hope that A3 will bypass Tg Mures one day. Unfortunately, it won't happen in the "near future" (2021/22) because it is just not possible.

AGAIN, I really appreciate your posts with a lot of great news and updates for the Romanian road infrastructure. *Please be accurate with your posts.* Be careful with obviously incorrect political nonsense. Please omit your personal hopes or dreams from announcement posts. You can share your thoughts about future projects, but clearly distinguish (and indicate it) between them and actual news.

Thank you.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> I agree. That's why I suggested "A3 Ungheni bypass *west of Tg Mures* TBO in a few days "


Yeah, that is still overkilled from my perspective, because you can't avoid Ungheni in the information.



> We hope that A3 will bypass Tg Mures one day. Unfortunately, it won't happen in the "near future" (2021/22) because it is just not possible.


Actually, Tg Mures-Miercurea Nirajului is under Recovery Plan and should be tendered for works next year, and completed in part by 2023, according to the plan's regulations.



> AGAIN, I really appreciate your posts with a lot of great news and updates for the Romanian road infrastructure. *Please be accurate with your posts.* Be careful with obviously incorrect political nonsense.


This is where YOU get misleading. Please indicate where I mentioned political nonsense. I am even going to lengths to avoid that.


----------



## Le Clerk

For the record, I agree that the peri phrase “Ungheni by-pass west of Tg Mures” is more accurate. I failed to mention that.


----------



## Adrian.02

And an interesting fact: The part of Romania which lies south of the Carpathian Mountains has about 400 kms of motorway in use, while the part of Romania which lies north of the Carpathian Mountains(comprised mostly of Transylvania) currently has a bit over 500 kms of motorway in use.

I cannot wait for the day when we'll finally have a continuos motorway from the western border of Romania 'till Bucharest!(But it seems that we'll need quite some patience until this day comes)


----------



## Le Clerk

Adrian.02 said:


> And an interesting fact: The part of Romania which lies south of the Carpathian Mountains has about 400 kms of motorway in use, while the part of Romania which lies north of the Carpathian Mountains(comprised mostly of Transylvania) currently has a bit over 500 kms of motorway in use.
> 
> I cannot wait for the day when we'll finally have a continuos motorway from the western border of Romania 'till Bucharest!(But it seems that we'll need quite some patience until this day comes)


The eastern part of Romania has only 16 km of motorways. It is the poorest and the most disinvested part of the country. But this will change with the Recovery Plan, whereby the bulk of the investments will go there. Of a total of 434 km financed from the Recovery Fund, approx 360 km are planned in eastern part of the country in A7 and A8, while the rest are in Transilvania in A1, A3, and A8. Nothing planned for the south from that fund on the other hand.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> Tg Mures-Miercurea Nirajului is under Recovery Plan and should be tendered for works next year, and completed in part by 2023, according to the plan's regulations.


Sounds great there is some continuity in the extension plans. Will Tg Mures - Miercurea Nirajului be part of A3, or does the A8 start at Tg Mures? (sorry, I don’t have the map sharp).


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Where is the 'northern motorway' seeing as some clown has decided to do a 'study' on that??????


off the plan. it's what we discussed also on the Romanian forum. they've probably realised it's too much already as a budget until 2030 to add another mountain motorway.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> off the plan. it's what we discussed also on the Romanian forum. they've probably realised it's too much already as a budget until 2030 to add another mountain motorway.


But there *is a study.*...for an unplanned motorway ..across ~200-300km of Carpathians.

Yes or No.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

The Wild Boy said:


> Interesting. Is this another "dream of yours" or do the authorities seriously consider building a motorway from Bucharest to Giurgiu?


Just use this map whenever you're in doubt. Don't forget to right click and translate to english
This is the official MT interactive status map





ArcGIS Web Application







cestrin.maps.arcgis.com


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Where is the 'northern motorway' seeing as some clown has decided to do a 'study' on that??????


the contract for FS on the "mountain" section was signed earlier this year, on EU funds. 



http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/cnair-semnat-contractele-pentru-elaborarea-0





http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/elaborare-studiu-de-fezabilitate-drum-de-mare-2


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: A3 Tg Mures-Ungheni was opened today. 

This is the terminus point where A3 will make a turn for Brasov, and where A8 will start towards Iasi.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> I do not know how can I make myself understood clearly in English. I wrote clearly above this is a draft investment plan of the government, on the official page of the Transport Ministry, and soon to be passed into law!!! It is not a dream FFS!!! Let's read properly and stop the nonsense.
> 
> Here, look for yourself, Giugiu-Bucharest is in the list of prioritized fast routes, and quite high up the list, due probably to the low cost of the motorway, given the flat geography, and the relatively high traffic .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is part of former Corridor 9, indicated on the corridor map as CC2 below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not relevant, there is no planing for this fast route yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see this project needed without a new bridge at Ruse-Giurgiu either.
> 
> 
> 
> DN5B ensures the connection between the bridge at Ruse-Giurgiu with A1 and then further to western Europe. It is part of the international route between Asia and Central Europe. That is why it has a high traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> exactly. a new bridge at Ruse-Giurgiu makes more sense from an international traffic perspective.
> 
> View attachment 2459753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said a motorway between Giurgiu and Bucharest makes sense only if a new bridge is built there, for this international corridor. otherwise, this new expressway connection in the east of the city, TBO later this December should be enough for the current traffic. a new expressway planned in the west of the city is currently overkill, as is the Giurgiu-Bucharest motorway.


So from what i understood you, there's official plans for either a motorway or (most likely) express road, from Bucharest to the place where those 2 express roads would meet in Giurgiu and that that would also push forward the bridge project, so both countries decide to build a bridge which on the Romanian side would connect to either of these 2 express roads in Romania and connect to the planned motorway in Bulgaria, right?


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> So from what i understood you, there's official plans for either a motorway or (most likely) express road, from Bucharest to the place where those 2 express roads would meet in Giurgiu and that that would also push forward the bridge project, so both countries decide to build a bridge which on the Romanian side would connect to either of these 2 express roads in Romania and connect to the planned motorway in Bulgaria, right?


There is no agreement yet between Romania and Bulgaria for a new bridge near Giurgiu-Ruse, but if there will be an agreement on a new bridge, this should include this motorway or expressway (depending on a future study) connecting Bucharest (or A0 south more precisely) and the bridge. Without a new bridge, the motorway or expressway connecting Bucharest and Giurgiu doesn't make much sense. I am not expecting Romania to build this motorway without a decision on a new bridge as well.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Okay, now i wonder who published this, whether there's anything official about this (from a design perspective), and how did that channel gain that information and 3D renders of a possible bridge between Giurgiu and Ruse, if neither of the countries have even decided where and when to build it. 

Don't designs usually get made after it is decided about the bridge, not before??? 

And in the image with the table graph you sent me, it says that there are plans for a Dx road there and not a motorway. Is that an unofficial or undecided list and can that actually face changes? (since you said that it's yet to be decided whether a motorway will connect Bucharest to Giurgiu or an express road). 

Either way if they decide to build a motorway connection from Bucharest to Giurgiu, it will be really stupid to have a motorway connection, then an express road connection to the bridge, and have the bridge itself be a motorway bridge and then have a motorway connection from Bulgaria. 

So essentially:
Motorway > Express Road > Motorway Bridge > Motorway (Bulgaria). 
That would be really a dumb thing and i still think that a full motorway connection to the bridge should have been a better option.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Okay, now i wonder who published this, whether there's anything official about this (from a design perspective), and how did that channel gain that information and 3D renders of a possible bridge between Giurgiu and Ruse, if neither of the countries have even decided where and when to build it.
> 
> Don't designs usually get made after it is decided about the bridge, not before???


They are a Bulgarian private consulting company, who advocates for a new Aegean-Baltic corridor in the EU. They are not working in an official standing. You can see their work here:









MOTORWAYS FROM THE BALTIC REGION TO THE AEGEAN SEA


The ABC+De project aims to connect via motorways and roads the North Eastern and the South Eastern parts of Europe so as to driving by car from the Baltic region to the Aegean Sea becomes an everyday reality.



www.largeinfraprojects.eu







> And in the image with the table graph you sent me, it says that there are plans for a Dx road there and not a motorway. Is that an unofficial or undecided list and can that actually face changes? (since you said that it's yet to be decided whether a motorway will connect Bucharest to Giurgiu or an express road).


A feasibility study is needed to decide whether a motorway or an expressway should be built. But for that to happen, there is need for the information whether a new bridge will be built at Giurgiu-Ruse.



> Either way if they decide to build a motorway connection from Bucharest to Giurgiu, it will be really stupid to have a motorway connection, then an express road connection to the bridge, and have the bridge itself be a motorway bridge and then have a motorway connection from Bulgaria.


The current expressway TBO later this year will serve the existing bridge. If another motorway bridge is built, then it should be served by a different motorway/expressway. All these should somehow merge into the future motorway/expressway between Bucharest/A0 and Giurgiu.


----------



## Le Clerk

IC IÇTAŞ INŞAAT SANAYI VE TICARET A.Ş designated builder of lot 3 of A0 north, 9 km, for a price of 90 m euros.

Duration of contract is 30 month, of which 12 month of design, and 18 months of build.

Now all lots of A0 are either:

U/C: all A0 south, including A0/A1, and A0/A2 junctions,
U/C: lots 2 and 4 of A0 north, including A0/A3 junction
designated contracts: lot 1 (Pizzarotti) and now lot 3 (Ictas) of A0 north












all A0 south should be completed by end 2023, including the large junctions on A0/A1, and A0/A2, and lots 2 and 4 of A0 north, including the junction A0/A3, while lots 1 and 3 of A0 north should be completed by 2024.


----------



## dodoc

Forget about the bridge at Giurgiu/Ruse. It is actually the reverse - in the end it depends on the construction of the motorway from the Bucharest ring road/A0 to Giurgiu. It is pointless to build a new bridge at the same location. The problem with the current one is not its capacity but the non-Schengen procedures, hence the waiting time at the border.
Romania and Bulgaria should build a new bridge at Turnu Magurele/Nikopol. This is a 3 in 1 bridge:

1) As a colleague mentioned above, this is the shortest route between Bucharest and Sofia. Consequently from Thessaloniki and also from Skopje to Bucharest. It is also the fastest, the cheapest and the most efficient route to travel between Bucharest and these cities. 

2) The bridge at Turnu Magurele provides the shortest distance from Istanbul to Budapest/Central Europe through Romania. Neither the bridge at Calafat nor the one at Giurgiu are suitable enough for this purpose. Nowadays they are used only because there isn't another bridge between Romania and Bulgaria. At the same time the ferries are full. This means that a bridge at Nikopol will offload both existing bridges in this regard. 
Very strong point about this bridge is that Craiova is already directly included to the European major corridor from Istanbul to Budapest and further on to Western Europe. This bridge will actually help Romania to build A6 from Lugoj to Craiova faster. There are also gains of this route with respect to Bulgaria. 

3) This bridge creates a direct route between Sibiu (here is also Cluj), Slatina in Romania and Plovdiv in Bulgaria on the north-south axis. All that is needed is an upgrade of Turnu Magurele-Slatina road, which could be developed as an expressway in the future both with respect to Timisoara and Cluj. The bridge elegantly diverts traffic from the very congested section of A1 in Romania Pitesti-Bucharest.

4) Last but not least, a bridge at Turnu Magurele serves perfectly the adjacent counties with the bigger and the smaller cities and towns in the vicinity. No need to make long detours anymore. If Romania and Bulgaria delay the construction of the bridge at Turnu Magurele/Nikopol, the Vlaho-Moesian basin locked between the Carpathian and the Balkan Mountains will remain underdeveloped. With the only exception being Bucharest.


----------



## Adrian.02

^^ xpitron, is that you?


----------



## The Wild Boy

dodoc said:


> Forget about the bridge at Giurgiu/Ruse. It is actually the reverse - in the end it depends on the construction of the motorway from the Bucharest ring road/A0 to Giurgiu. It is pointless to build a new bridge at the same location. The problem with the current one is not its capacity but the non-Schengen procedures, hence the waiting time at the border.
> Romania and Bulgaria should build a new bridge at Turnu Magurele/Nikopol. This is a 3 in 1 bridge:
> 
> 1) As a colleague mentioned above, this is the shortest route between Bucharest and Sofia. Consequently from Thessaloniki and also from Skopje to Bucharest. It is also the fastest, the cheapest and the most efficient route to travel between Bucharest and these cities.
> 
> 2) The bridge at Turnu Magurele provides the shortest distance from Istanbul to Budapest/Central Europe through Romania. Neither the bridge at Calafat nor the one at Giurgiu are suitable enough for this purpose. Nowadays they are used only because there isn't another bridge between Romania and Bulgaria. At the same time the ferries are full. This means that a bridge at Nikopol will offload both existing bridges in this regard.
> Very strong point about this bridge is that Craiova is already directly included to the European major corridor from Istanbul to Budapest and further on to Western Europe. This bridge will actually help Romania to build A6 from Lugoj to Craiova faster. There are also gains of this route with respect to Bulgaria.
> 
> 3) This bridge creates a direct route between Sibiu (here is also Cluj), Slatina in Romania and Plovdiv in Bulgaria on the north-south axis. All that is needed is an upgrade of Turnu Magurele-Slatina road, which could be developed as an expressway in the future both with respect to Timisoara and Cluj. The bridge elegantly diverts traffic from the very congested section of A1 in Romania Pitesti-Bucharest.
> 
> 4) Last but not least, a bridge at Turnu Magurele serves perfectly the adjacent counties with the bigger and the smaller cities and towns in the vicinity. No need to make long detours anymore. If Romania and Bulgaria delay the construction of the bridge at Turnu Magurele/Nikopol, the Vlaho-Moesian basin locked between the Carpathian and the Balkan Mountains will remain underdeveloped. With the only exception being Bucharest.


I understand your point and agree with you.

But we have to realize that for everyone else, including the European Union, the Corridor 9 and it's realization is of a bigger importance.

Infact reaching Bucharest from Istanbul would be quicker if someone takes an express road or motorway route from Svilengrad - Dimitrovgrad then Stara Zagora - Gabrovo - Veliko Tarnovo - Ruse and then Bucharest.

This route will be much quicker for those living in Turkey in the areas near and Istanbul.
It will be much quicker for those living in the Thrace region of Greece, and infact it could be a great alternative for those living in Thessaloniki, as they won't have to use Bulgarian's A3 motorway, and that would also relive traffic on the Promachonas - Kulata border station as well.

Let's not forget that many Romanians could use this route to get to Greece's popular tourist destinations, like the Thasos Island and they won't have to drive though Bulgaria's A3 motorway.

It will still be much longer to go from Istanbul, then bypass Sofia, head on to A2 and go to Romania though Turnu Magurele / Nikopol, and it will be much shorter to take the route of the Corridor 9, which in some 10 - 20 years could be mostly express road and motorways.

Corridor 9 as i said above has a higher chance of happening at both an express road and motorway platform, and so does a new bridge from Ruse to Giurgiu. While me, you, and most of the people here would love for the section towards Turnu Magurele / Nikopol to happen, it saddly won't this decade. On a bigger scale it isn't of a big importance for the EU, and it isn't for both countries officially (although that could change in the future).

Here's some maps of the Corridor 9:























Plus let's not forget the port of Aleksandrupolis. Any corridor that has a port in it is a much bigger attraction for the EU, foreign investors and of course the Chinese. 

We can keep discussing regarding corridors in Bulgaria in the Bulgarian thread. The reality is this what it is, and that can't be changed. Corridor 9 will happen because everyone wants it to happen. 

A bridge at Turnu Mugarele / Nikopol could only happen if both sides decide so, and if there's enough political will from the both sides for that project to happen. That it would be a much better, faster and safer connection with Bucharest? Yes. That's its of a massive importance to everyone else right now? No.


----------



## dodoc

@The Wild Boy: 
Building a new bridge between Romania and Bulgaria is by no means related to the so-called corridor IX. This corridor is a pan-European one and as a matter of fact the EC don't care at all about it. Taking into account that it goes north-south direction for a long way through Russia and Ukraine. In the meantime no one from Finland to Lithuania including will travel through Russia, Belarus or Ukraine. They all go to Poland, Slovakia and Hungary before entering Romania towards Istanbul. 

A bridge at Turnu Magurele is much more important for Romania and Bulgaria than a new bridge at Giurgiu/Ruse. First as explained for connecting the capitals. Second for the long haul transit traffic, especially from Asia Minor to Western Europe which is of highest interest to the EU. And third for all the local traffic between Romania and Bulgaria. 

No one wins anything with a new bridge at Giurgiu where there is already a crossing of the Danube. Such a bridge will be built one day there but I don't think this will happen in the next at least 15 years. Besides even in Romania alone Bucharest-Alexandria will be constructed sooner than the motorway from Bucharest to Giurgiu. This naturally implies a continuation of A6 towards a potential bridge at Turnu Magurele with a connection to Bulgaria's A2 south of Pleven. In fact this bridge has all prerequisites to carry the most traffic across the river between Romania and Bulgaria. In essence, I don't see a single reason why both countries should spend money in the mid-term future for a new bridge at Giurgiu/Ruse. 

By the way even in direction Istanbul-Eastern Europe/Ukraine and Russia, the Giurgiu bridge is not suitable enough for the traffic. A bridge at Silistra/Calarasi will completely overshadow the existing bridge. The route through Bulgaria is TR border/Lesovo-Silistra and it is used to some extent even today. Meaning the claims that this traffic will pass through Giurgiu in the future are very weak.


----------



## sponge_bob

It is only a sideshow for Romania in the next 10 years, during that time they have to deal with their Carpathian problems first. Unless of course the Ruse bridge needs replacing.


----------



## The Wild Boy

I agree with Sponge Bob and I agree with you as well. 

But if it was a more important corridor for Europe and both counties then why isn't it seen anywhere on any map, anywhere on the internet??? 
Where is that EC interest you said? Have they said anything about such a corridor, have they given their opinions on it? This is a great alternative on a large scale yeah, and so is the A6 in Romania, but like Sponge Bob said, Romania first has to work on solving it's carpathian issues, it has to learn to take "it's first baby steps", over an obstacle. 
I wish that both countries had some better leaders with a bigger vision, both countries have big importance and they both are it's biggest importers and exporters as well.

Sure the via carpatia project is of a much much bigger importance, is going to get more usage, and sure that a lot of people from the Baltic and Nordic regions could drive on the A6 in Romania as well, but i think that we should not underestimate the Corridor 9 as well. Remember that it can relive some traffic on A3 in Bulgaria, it can serve as a great alternative to reaching other regions in Greece quicker, plus the Alexandroupolis port that will generate some more truck traffic as well. 

Again i understand and completely agree that you value that project more, but in reality both the corridor 9 and a bridge at Turnu Magurele could take plenty of years untill they materialize and get realized. And i personally think that a bridge at Giurgiu - Ruse could come sooner than a bridge at Turnu Magurele - Nikopol, for the reasons i specified above. We will follow up what happens in Romania and when they will begin their A6, first to Alexandria if they change their plans, and if they build that project first, before they build a motorway / express road to Giurgiu. 

We will also see if Bulgaria makes any changes as well. 

Now regarding that bridge in Turnu Magurele, have there been any drawn proposals? Has someone made anything, drawn on the map. Since as i said above i could not find anything on the internet regarding such a connection with a bridge over the danube.


----------



## Le Clerk

the sole ofer of MAPA on S2 of A1 Pitesti-Sibiu has been technically admitted. this means MAPA should be soon designated winner of the contract for the construction of that section of mountain motorway. 










S4 should be signed soon with Porr, while S3 is the only section pending for a designation of a builder.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> I understand your point and agree with you.
> 
> But we have to realize that for everyone else, including the European Union, the Corridor 9 and it's realization is of a bigger importance.
> 
> Infact reaching Bucharest from Istanbul would be quicker if someone takes an express road or motorway route from Svilengrad - Dimitrovgrad then Stara Zagora - Gabrovo - Veliko Tarnovo - Ruse and then Bucharest.
> 
> This route will be much quicker for those living in Turkey in the areas near and Istanbul.
> It will be much quicker for those living in the Thrace region of Greece, and infact it could be a great alternative for those living in Thessaloniki, as they won't have to use Bulgarian's A3 motorway, and that would also relive traffic on the Promachonas - Kulata border station as well.
> 
> Let's not forget that many Romanians could use this route to get to Greece's popular tourist destinations, like the Thasos Island and they won't have to drive though Bulgaria's A3 motorway.
> 
> It will still be much longer to go from Istanbul, then bypass Sofia, head on to A2 and go to Romania though Turnu Magurele / Nikopol, and it will be much shorter to take the route of the Corridor 9, which in some 10 - 20 years could be mostly express road and motorways.
> 
> Corridor 9 as i said above has a higher chance of happening at both an express road and motorway platform, and so does a new bridge from Ruse to Giurgiu. While me, you, and most of the people here would love for the section towards Turnu Magurele / Nikopol to happen, it saddly won't this decade. On a bigger scale it isn't of a big importance for the EU, and it isn't for both countries officially (although that could change in the future).
> 
> Here's some maps of the Corridor 9:
> View attachment 2476457
> View attachment 2476458
> View attachment 2476460
> 
> 
> Plus let's not forget the port of Aleksandrupolis. Any corridor that has a port in it is a much bigger attraction for the EU, foreign investors and of course the Chinese.
> 
> We can keep discussing regarding corridors in Bulgaria in the Bulgarian thread. The reality is this what it is, and that can't be changed. Corridor 9 will happen because everyone wants it to happen.
> 
> A bridge at Turnu Mugarele / Nikopol could only happen if both sides decide so, and if there's enough political will from the both sides for that project to happen. That it would be a much better, faster and safer connection with Bucharest? Yes. That's its of a massive importance to everyone else right now? No.


About the so-called corridor 9, this is juxtaposed in Romania over A7 motorway and partly on A8, and certain branches of A7 towards MD and UA, plus A0 around Bucharest.











This is equivalent to CC2 and CC3 internal corridors, and partly ICD.










which is further translated into the major motoray and expressway projects below:











the whole A7 from Ploiesti to Suceava/UA border is in various stages of preparation for construction, with most advanced sections being Ploiesti-Buzau already tendered for works, and Buzau-Foscani in preparation for a tender by end of year. the rest of the sections Focsani-Bacau and Bacau-Pascani will be tendered later on next year - the planning is a bit delayed there. they are all under Recovery Plan and need to be contracted by end 2023 and built by 2026. The planning of the section from Pascani to UA border is ongoing but will come later on next year, with tenders in 2023 - this is not under Recovery Plan.

A8 is in planing as well from Pascani to Iasi where a major A7/A8 turbine junction is being designed. Also, section Leghin-Pascani is under Recovery Plan and should be tendered for works next year.

further south, from A7/Buzau to Braila Bridge currently U/C, a new motorway/epressway is currently under planning, with tenders for works expected next year. this will connect further to the Braila-Galati expressway currently U/C, and from there a future Galati by-pass fast road that will end up to the UA/MD border, and which has already been contracted for works.

As for A0, it is currently in most part either U/C or soon to be contracted for works for the remaining 2 lots on the northern half.

So, in conclusion, most of the so-called corridor 9 in Romania is well advanced and should be completed rather soon in most part, by 2026.


----------



## The Wild Boy

So this concludes that the EC and EU do actually care about the Corridor 9, even if on a global scale it would not be practical enough (since Via Carpatia is a much feasible and attractive corridor). 
If they didn't care, there wouldn't have been the 2026 recovery plan. But they did, Romania got the needed funds, and next year construction is going to ramp up on the A7 motorway. 

Anyways, i actually did some comparisons on Google Maps regarding a possible connection from Turnu Magurele to planned A6 motorway in Romania and from Nikopol to u/c A2 motorway in Bulgaria:
















So something around 120 - 130 km of length, and if a motorway and bridge were to be built there it could take around 1 or 1:30h to get from A2 Pleven Junction to Roșiorii de Vede (planned A6 motorway). 









This indeed shows that a new connection Nikopol - Turnu Magurele with bridge over danube and a motorway connection linking that bridge to Romania's A6 and Bulgaria's A2 should not be underestimated. In the case of Romania its less than 50 km of a section that could be easily covered with a motorway connection. Plus it's all flat land, and building a motorway there could be cheap. 

A such motorway connection could shove of some time. So let's say it like this. Once the entire A2 motorway in Bulgaria is built up to Veliko Tarnovo (or wherever that interchange is going to get built with the motorway towards Ruse), and the entire motorway gets built towards Ruse, a new motorway bridge Ruse - Giurgiu and a motorway / express road connection from Giurgiu to Bucharest, it could take some 4 to 4:20h to reach Bucharest from Sofia. 

Whereas, if a motorway gets built linking up A6 in Romania and A2 in Bulgaria, with a new motorway bridge between Turnu Magurele and Nikopol, then the total time it would take to go from Sofia to Bucharest could be no less than 3 and no more than 4 hours. 

So we can say and estimate that some 1 - 1:30 hours is being saved by having a complete A2(BG) - A6 (RO) motorway connection. On a small scale this may not seem much, but on a bigger scale, especially for international travel that motorway could save plenty of time. I don't know what the border waiting times are on the borders between Romania and Bulgaria. I will assume some 20 - 30 minutes during peak seasons, and that could add up some 20 - 30 minutes on a full motorway connection Sofia - Bucharest though Ruse - Giurgiu that would make it 4:30h or some 5h. 

And if we compare that to A2/A6 motorway connection (BG-RO) that would be some 4:30h. 

For such a short distance and relatively easy terrain (especially from Romanian side), it will be really a shame if any new road, be it 4 lane road, express road, motorway doesn't get built there. I now clearly understand the potential of such a bridge. Less than 130 km of length not to be built as a motorway connection that can have a very significant and positive impact will be a really missed chance for both countries. We shall see what will come up in the future from either sides, especially from Romania, once it actually gets to build the A6 motorway. 

Given the political and general situation in both countries, i don't see this a priority and both countries have first of all more important problems to solve. Bulgaria has A2 and A3, it's a big obstacle that has to be "jumped over", Romania has the Carpatian Mountains issue, what i would say "learning to take the first baby steps to go over an obstacle". 

Oh and of course:

_Error 101, political will not found._


----------



## Le Clerk

A10 complete drive now fully opened.


----------



## Le Clerk

SevenSlavicTribes said:


> The new Bulgarian transport minister is from Ruse.
> We expect fast construction of A7 in the next years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikolaj Sabev is founder of Econt - one of Bulgaria’s largest providers of transport and logistics solutions.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veliko_Tarnovo–Ruse_motorway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motorway connection between Sofia and Bucharest will be via Ruse (A2 - A7)
> Bulgaria has no plans for a motorway between Pleven and Nikopol.
> Ruse is an important industrial and administrative center in Bulgaria while Nikopol is a small provincial town.


It should make sense for Bulgaria and Romania to start talks on a new bridge maybe at Ruse or at another location. Ruse-Giurgiu will have the advantage of an entire infrastructure in place in about 2 years - A0 south and A1 connection. 

In the meanwhile Romania should accelerate plans to build A6 from Craiova and Calafat to Lugoj/A1.


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes

We need a new motorway bridge at Ruse-Giurgiu and bridges at Nikopol - Turnu Magurele, Svishtov - Zimnicea and Silistra - Calarasi
Since 1989 we constructed 1 (one) cross border bridge
Since 1945 we constructed 2 (two) cross border bridges
Two bridges for 470 km.

*2009*
Exports from Romania to Bulgaria - $1.36B
Exports from Bulgaria to Romania - $1.38B

*2019*
Exports from Romania to Bulgaria - $2.63B
Exports from Bulgaria to Romania - $2.87B


----------



## G.Valkov

dodoc said:


> With a bridge at Turnu Magurele/Nikopol, Alexandria will naturally be connected to this bridge by an expressway. In parallel in Bulgaria an expressway will be built from A2 I/C of Pleven to Nikopol.


There aro no plans for building an expressway from Pleven to Nikopol.


----------



## dodoc

G.Valkov said:


> There aro no plans for building an expressway from Pleven to Nikopol.


This is not true because the plans are usually floating notion and they are adapted to the circumstances. If you didn't plan anything in the last 10 or 15 years, that doesn't mean it wouldn't take place in the next moment. And who in Bulgaria would be against such an expressway A2/Pleven-Nikopol? No one! Once the bridge is biult at Turnu Magurele, Romania reaches Alexandria with A6 from Bucharest and Bulgaria approaches Pleven with A2 - it is inevitable to finish the job and connect Alexandria to Pleven by a corresponding expressway. There are roughly 50-55km on both sides of the river. The terrain Pleven-Nikopol is even easier than that between V.Tarnovo and Ruse and it is also much shorter. From Romanian side it is not a problem at all. A matter only of time to be realized.


----------



## Theijs

dodoc said:


> Who in Bulgaria would be against such an expressway A2/Pleven-Nikopol? …
> 
> …A matter only of time to be realized.


As someone already said on SCC regarding a new bridge over the Danube: there first should be political will. There is no incentive for political will, nor in Bulgaria, nor in Romania. As long as political will lacks, we can talk until eternity, but nothing will happen.


----------



## sponge_bob

Why do strange Bulgarian posters keep appearing in the Romania thread talking about fairytales anyway???? Nikopol is in Bulgaria so discuss the fairytale in the Bulgarian thread instead.


----------



## dodoc

Because in contrast to some Dutch or Irish users, who most probably have never been in this part of Europe, there are people in Romania and Bulgaria who are interested in the fastest connection of their capitals and not only that. So they share ideas about the possible motor or expressway routes in this regard. I don't know how the motorway from Bucharest to Alexandria or its further continuation to the Danube river with the ever increasing need for a bridge at Turnu Magurele (I am sure you cannot even pronounce it correctly), is out of topic!


----------



## sponge_bob

Right. Why do you troll the Romania thread rather than the Bulgaria thread though??? Surely you should troll both equally???


----------



## Theijs

Dodoc, please put your prejudices aside. It’s simply annoying seeing the same discussion every two months repeating.


----------



## dodoc

^^
If you both have anything to say about Romanian infrastructure, please do so. Or if you have questions, put them down. Otherwise you better go to your sections. If you don't like other people comments, don't read them. And by the way who tells you that there were no political intentions to build other bridges and consequently new highways between the neighbouring countries???
I don't know what two-month period you are talking about but I saw a guy from N.Macedonia making some analysis about certain connections between Romania and Bulgaria with respect to corridor IX and then I expressed my opinion why there would be no new bridge at Giurgiu soon. Anything wrong with that?


----------



## MichiH

A lot of trouble with a new user who joined just three days ago.......


----------



## dodoc

Trouble? You call expressing an opinion about certain infrastructure in a neighbour country a trouble?!? At least don't be hypocritical as you don't care at all about the development of such roads across the lower Danube. Just as I don't care about infrastructure for example in lower Saxony or Ireland. What are your motives to write what Romania is going to build or not with respect to Bulgaria? Do you know what the effects of the different bridges and the roads which lead towards them are? Why certain roads are built first while others wait in the queue list and so on.


----------



## Le Clerk

The consortium *GIS România SA – Search Corporation S.R.L.– Italrom Inginerie Iinternațională SRL – Geostud S.R.L. – Eco Geodrum S.R.L. – EGIS Iinternational SAS* has just been designed winner for the planning services of the 250 km proposed A6 motorway connecting Craiova to Lugoj, and further to A1. This is the largest feasibility study so far awarded in Romania, and probably among the most difficult, as the motorway goes through the Danube Gorges, a very difficult terrain that will ned significant geological investigations.










the project is planned to be built with EU budget available in the current financial budget until 2027 and in part from the upcoming one.










this motorway is part of Via Carpatia, its southern branch connecting the Baltic with the Egean.


----------



## Adrian.02

^^
All I can say is: Good news, finally!


----------



## Le Clerk

French construction giant Eiffage opens branch in Romania. This is the successor company of the original builder of the Eiffel Tour. Will be interesting to see the projects they will bid for. So far, there were no major French construction companies in Romania. 









Gigant european din construcții atacă piața din România: Francezii de la Eiffage deschid sucursală în România, via Spania - Economica.net


Compania spaniolă Eiffage Infraestructuras, parte a grupului francez Eiffage, a deschis o sucursală în Sectorul 1 din București, potrivit informațiilor din Monitorul Oficial. Noua firmă va avea ca obiect principal de activitate lucrări de construcție a drumurilor și autostrăzilor. Grupul din...




www.economica.net


----------



## Le Clerk

Giurgiu by-pass express drive, opening in a few days. This is the first fast route with concrete pavement , and the drive seems very smooth.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> The consortium *GIS România SA – Search Corporation S.R.L.– Italrom Inginerie Iinternațională SRL – Geostud S.R.L. – Eco Geodrum S.R.L. – EGIS Iinternational SAS* has just been designed winner for the planning services of the 250 km proposed A6 motorway connecting Craiova to Lugoj, and further to A1. This is the largest feasibility study so far awarded in Romania, and probably among the most difficult, as the motorway goes through the Danube Gorges, a very difficult terrain that will ned significant geological investigations.
> 
> View attachment 2492524
> 
> 
> the project is planned to be built with EU budget available in the current financial budget until 2027 and in part from the upcoming one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this motorway is part of Via Carpatia, its southern branch connecting the Baltic with the Egean.
> 
> View attachment 2492539


Do they plan to begin construction on these 250 km in one go, or it will be divided in sections? 

When will construction actually start, next year? 

What about Bucharest - Alexandria and Alexandria - Craiova? 

So this will be Romania's second motorway though the Carpathians to be built? 

Interestingly, this motorway came very quick. PiSi and CoBra have taken some 15+ years of planning, talking about them, and still CoBra, a motorway that's been under plans for a long time is way behind schedule on actually getting built, and we have A6 that's a relatively new project, and it just materialized so quick. What's the reason for that? 

I'm assuming sine the new transport minister is from Timişoara he will push these projects forward, especially A6 since it goes towards Timişoara and is of a significant importance. 

Romania is probably the only country, or maybe with Lithuania that has done the least work in Via Carpatia. Lithuania already is advanced, plans i think A5 to the Polish border. Romania only has the Borş - Biharia motorway built as part of Via Carpatia, and the Vidin - Calafat bridge over the Danube.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Do they plan to begin construction on these 250 km in one go, or it will be divided in sections?


This huge project will be probably phased, but what needs to be done in one go and properly is this planning which is difficult in itself. The high number of consortium members tells about that.



> When will construction actually start, next year?


This contract is only for planning which in itself will take about 3 years. It is in itself very complex to do geological studies in the mountains.



> What about Bucharest - Alexandria and Alexandria - Craiova?


The planning for Bucharest-Alexandria is in tender phase as well. There is nothing so far on Alexandria-Craiova, which remains the missing link of A6 indeed, at least in this planning stage.



> So this will be Romania's second motorway though the Carpathians to be built?


This is difficult to answer. If all goes well A13 mountain and even A3 mountain should be started before A6 mountain, simply because their planning is more advanced - yet still ongoing.



> Interestingly, this motorway came very quick. PiSi and CoBra have taken some 15+ years of planning, talking about them, and still CoBra, a motorway that's been under plans for a long time is way behind schedule on actually getting built, and we have A6 that's a relatively new project, and it just materialized so quick. What's the reason for that?


PiSi and CoBra have not taken 15+ of planning. I am not going to enter in their history, but PiSi is based on an older study (mid-2000s), while CoBra is only now in proper planning. A6 tender for planning was launched earlier this year, this moment when we have a designated winner is a result of that.



> I'm assuming sine the new transport minister is from Timişoara he will push these projects forward, especially A6 since it goes towards Timişoara and is of a significant importance.


He should implement the Masterplan, the Recovery Plan and the other national plans he is in charge of as minister. And I hope he does that the right way.



> Romania is probably the only country, or maybe with Lithuania that has done the least work in Via Carpatia. Lithuania already is advanced, plans i think A5 to the Polish border. Romania only has the Borş - Biharia motorway built as part of Via Carpatia, and the Vidin - Calafat bridge over the Danube.


The cca 135 km section of Via Carpatia from Oradea to Arad/A1 junction is actually in planning now, and we could see the first tenders for works in about 1 year.


----------



## sponge_bob

The Wild Boy said:


> Do they plan to begin construction on these 250 km in one go, or it will be divided in sections?


I have not seen sections longer than c.30km in Romania.



> When will construction actually start, next year?


Try to place the number "3" correctly into 2022  



> So this will be Romania's second motorway though the Carpathians to be built?


Nobody is even sure what will be the first one until it is actually built and there are piles of candidates for the #2 position already.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Nobody is even sure what will be the first one until it is actually built and there are piles of candidates for the #2 position already.


Most probably A13 Brasov-Bacau, for which the final alignment has just been decided under the on-going planning (red line). It is a 165 km motorway, of which only cca 40 km are mountain proper. Probably the easiest mountain pass in Romania.










With this started, I believe (as I already said) that A8 will be scrapped for the mountain pass or delayed indefinitely. It is about 5 times more mountain through section than this A13, and probably 5 times more expensive at least. Instead, Northern Motorway may come next for east Romania. A13 is planned for building before A8 mountain anyway.


----------



## sponge_bob

I am glad they _part adopted_ Via Carpathia , from Gdansk to Istanbul/Greece though. It is mostly built in Poland and Hungary and Greece already or at least the roads are.

There were 9 corridors and there still are 9 corridors. The big change is that the "Orient East Med" corridor was renamed to Baltic - Aegean and starts in Gdansk now not in Hamburg and runs NS nearer the EU eastern frontier. There is a cursory explanation of some changes in the link below. .

We cannot be sure whether they show roads or rail or BOTH TOGETHER on your map @Le Clerk EG the line from Bucharest to Ruse and south from there_ could be_ rail only The blue line via Brasov is a core rail corridor already and not a core road corridor as you should already know.

I don't see the A8 anywhere and neither should you.









Press corner


Highlights, press releases and speeches




ec.europa.eu





First point. There are 2 cores now. The 2030   and 2050 targets have a new sub target between them.



> This high-quality network shall be gradually completed in three steps: *2030 for the core network, 2040 for the extended core network *and 2050 for the comprehensive network. The core and extended core network together form the European Transport Corridors which are the most strategic part of the network with highest EU added value.


We will have to wait for more detailed maps to appear next year but on first reading they did listen to Eastern Europe.


----------



## The Wild Boy

What is that Corridor Skopje - Belgrade running though Kosovo? This map doesn't make sense already...


----------



## bogdymol

It is just a sketch, the corridors must not follow 100% the exact lines on that map. 

Please don’t be kids and start now a discussion because of this.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> I am glad they _part adopted_ Via Carpathia , from Gdansk to Istanbul/Greece though. It is mostly built in Poland and Hungary and Greece already or at least the roads are.
> 
> There were 9 corridors and there still are 9 corridors. The big change is that the "Orient East Med" corridor was renamed to Baltic - Aegean and starts in Gdansk now not in Hamburg and runs NS nearer the EU eastern frontier. There is a cursory explanation of some changes in the link below. .
> 
> We cannot be sure whether they show roads or rail or BOTH TOGETHER on your map @Le Clerk EG the line from Bucharest to Ruse and south from there_ could be_ rail only The blue line via Brasov is a core rail corridor already and not a core road corridor as you should already know.
> 
> I don't see the A8 anywhere and neither should you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press corner
> 
> 
> Highlights, press releases and speeches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ec.europa.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First point. There are 2 cores now. The 2030   and 2050 targets have a new sub target between them.
> 
> 
> 
> We will have to wait for more detailed maps to appear next year but on first reading they did listen to Eastern Europe.



The new TEN-T definitely include a new fast rail between Budapest and Bucharest, built by 2040, and that is routed either through Sibiu or Lugoj/Craiova. We do not know yet. But we know the EU proposes to fund a new high speed rail in between Budapest and Bucharest because the commissioner said that during an interview with the Romanian media - she is the Romanian commissioner in the EC. The project is going to be very expensive - est at about 20 billion euros for a TGV line, most of it having to be invested in Romania.

Via Carpatia has now funding beyond 2030 wit this new TEN-T plan. This means the currently pending motorway linking Oradea to Arad will be funded by the EU (it did not have EU funding previously), and A6 across the Danube Gorges linking Timisoara to Craiova and further to Bucharest will have EU funding beyond 2030. Also, a new fast connection between Buhcarest-Giurgiu-Ruse appears on that map, and I think a new bridge there becomes eligible.

As for A8, it is still core ATM (see below official TEN-T map), but I do not think Romania will go ahead with it (I meant the mountain part which is about 200 km of mountain wall to bore - the rest of the hilly part will be built on Recovery Plan). It is insanely difficult for any country, and extremely expensive. A13 is making its way ahead instead, and it is the logical thing ahead.














__





TENtec Interactive Map Viewer


TENtec Interactive Map Viewer




ec.europa.eu


----------



## Le Clerk

Braila bridge just completed the cable laying phase, and it is entering the phase of steel slab laying. All steel slabs have already been produced at the nearby shipyard in Braila. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=610807303499428


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> A13 is making its way ahead instead, and it is the logical thing ahead


Wait for the detailed corridor map revisions, it might appear yet plus A7 north of Bacau plus A8 east of the A7 as a core corridor to Moldova via Iasi like the core corridors in SK/HU end at their eastern border.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Wait for the detailed corridor map revisions, it might appear yet plus A7 north of Bacau plus A8 east of the A7 as a core corridor to Moldova via Iasu like the core corridors in SK/HU end at their eastern border.


I agree.


----------



## sponge_bob

And ...the "expanded core" to finish in 2040 might mean the Europeanised Via Carpathia with the other core corridors still to be done by 2030. I don't know what this expansion is precisely on the road network.


----------



## sponge_bob

There is a bit more here. More detailed maps 



https://www.antena3.ro/pictures/documents/2021/12/15/926-RO.pdf


----------



## sponge_bob

Edit..never mind


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> There is a bit more here. More detailed maps
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.antena3.ro/pictures/documents/2021/12/15/926-RO.pdf


Excellent find!

Here's the HSR line routing:



















Lolz, ok!



> One objective of the TEN-T revision is to better link the Eastern part of the EU to the European high speed network. *The new TEN-T network in Romania includes a high speed line that will link Romania (connecting Constanta, Bucarest, Brasov, Sibiu, Cluj-Napoca, Oradea) to the centre of Europe in Vienna (through Budapest).* In Romania the high speed line is included in the extended core network (deadline of completion 2040). To be noted that the stretch between Bucarest and Constanta is in the core network (deadline 2030).
> 
> This line will include *a tunnel of around 22 km south of Brasov,* which will increase the efficiency of the whole line and which is part of the core network (deadline 2030).



And below is the proposed TEN-T network *roads* for Romania and Bulgaria:


----------



## Le Clerk

DEx 12 S2 lot1 by UMB


----------



## Pitchoune

I hope that soon the EU transport corridors can be extended with financial support to some of the Eastern Partnership countries (Moldova and Ukraine in particular) so that it becomes more like that :


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> Below is the proposed TEN-T network *roads* for Romania and Bulgaria:


Sp perhaps a new motorway bridge at Ruse-Giurgiu and no bridges at Nikopol - Turnu Magurele, Svishtov - Zimnicea and Silistra - Calarasi.


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> Sp perhaps a new motorway bridge at Ruse-Giurgiu and no bridges at Nikopol - Turnu Magurele, Svishtov - Zimnicea and Silistra - Calarasi.



We do not know that, we'll see. But the TEN-T maps above clearly show a modern Core connection with Giurgiu-Ruse from Bucharest, and probably this implies a new modern motorway bridge as well.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> DEx 12 S2 lot1 by UMB
> 
> View attachment 2507631


A new international airport terminal is being planned in Craiova (as well as new industrial parks), to be connected to this expressway above. Euro 100 m has been approved today for the airport, and the project is now tendered for works.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Well, _that aged like a fine wine.  _

I guess Bulgaria and Romania may need to get on to actually build a Giurgiu - Ruse bridge. This time since the EC is pushing this corridor and has given deadlines, yeah we are definitely going to see the next Danube bridge between Romania and Bulgaria be from Giurgiu to Ruse.

This also means that the Nikopol - Turnu Magurele project is less likely to happen at all. You don't have any political will from both sides, the EC absolutely doesn't care, and you have people on this forum who love fantasizing about projects that will never happen, not at least this decade.

I hope that at any time i am proven wrong, and i would too like for this project to happen from many reasons. But as simple as it is, it won't. And this new updated map for the TEN - T corridors shows it all, there's nothing more needed to discuss about that.

After all the EC did care about the Corridor 9. I clearly said that that corridor was nowadays of a bigger importance, even on a shorter scale. It is here now, and whether we like it or not it is going to get built.


----------



## aubergine72

Le Clerk said:


> Imagine what the removal of border checks would mean for these 2 cities, while currently, one could wait for hours for border formalities when the drive from the bridge to Bucharest takes only about 30 minutes, or less even, on the existing road.


Erm, border to Bucharest is more like an hour, not 30 min or less, and that's not counting the airport where you have to cross the entire city and deal with traffic and lights, because there is no decent bypass (add another hour, depending on day and time).
Also, border formalities almost never take more than 2 minutes. The problem is when staff is being lazy and literally not doing anything. I almost missed my flight from Bucharest a couple of months ago because the officers were very busy doing absolutely nothing at all.


----------



## Le Clerk

Pitchoune said:


> I hope that soon the EU transport corridors can be extended with financial support to some of the Eastern Partnership countries (Moldova and Ukraine in particular) so that it becomes more like that :
> 
> View attachment 2507784



_Following the extension of the indicative TEN-T to the region in 2018, a significant result of the TEN-T policy is the development of the Indicative TEN-T Investment Action Plan for the Eastern Partnership. Jointly prepared by the World Bank and the Commission, the Plan identifies key priority investments with a total value of EUR 12.8 billion for all transport modes on the extended core network. The deadline for completion is set at 2030. The Plan is intended to assist decision-makers in prioritising strategic investments in transport infrastructure, with the aim of completing the indicative TEN-T network. The elaboration of a single coordinated pipeline of projects for the region will be a key element of success for the implementation of the TEN-T policy. So will the further development of the network, including inland waterways, which were not included with the extension in 2018.



https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN/TXT/PDF/?uri=COM:2021:820:FIN


_
I guess the exact corridors are yet to be defined.

A7 in Romania (currently under tender for works) will be built by 2026, and will force the corridor through Ukraine, and Moldova as mentioned by you above. There is already a a lot of traffic from UA and MD on this corridor without a motorway, once a motorway built this will establish this route as a corridor between north and south EPA countries.


----------



## Le Clerk

aubergine72 said:


> Erm, border to Bucharest is more like an hour, not 30 min or less, and that's not counting the airport where you have to cross the entire city and deal with traffic and lights, because there is no decent bypass (add another hour, depending on day and time).
> Also, border formalities almost never take more than 2 minutes. The problem is when staff is being lazy and literally not doing anything. I almost missed my flight from Bucharest a couple of months ago because the officers were very busy doing absolutely nothing at all.


I meant with the new Giurgiu by-pass TBO in a few days, the drive to Bucharest should not take more than 30 mins. To the airport I agree that the drive is much longer, but that should also improve significantly with the new ringroads U/C in a few years ( the motorway ring and the DNCB current modernisation). For the airport, I advise however to use the train from Gara de Nord to the the airport, it is much faster than anything else, 20 mins ride that takes you directly to terminal. That is what I am using exclusively since opening, and it is a huge relief to me and probably a lot of others who are using it.

As to the border checks, I am reading very frequently about long hours wait and queues at the border due to checks by customs. That is where Schengen would help significantly.


----------



## sponge_bob

They clearly said extended core will take until 2040 not 2030 early this week. Then the question is A8 or A13...they are unlikely to fund both. 

I doubt the EU will fund any roads after 2030 other than this extended core set which are now likely to be in SE Europe and Slovakia only, maybe Czechia and the Baltics. Otherwise they will be complete.

I don't suppose you have a list of 'cohesion' funded roads out to 2027/2029 to hand yet?????


Le Clerk said:


> I guess the exact corridors are yet to be defined.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> I don't suppose you have a list of 'cohesion' funded roads out to 2027/2029 to hand yet?????



You can find it on this map I keep recycling.


Black line is motorways in operation.
Full red, orange and light blue lines are projects under Cohesion Fund 2014-2020/23, and 2020-2027/29 (under various national programmes with Cohesion Fund sourcing).
White are projects under Recovery Fund 2021-2026
Dark blue lines are projects planned in the EU budget after 2027.
Dotted orange and blue lines are projects that are planned under Cohesion Fund 2020-2027/29, and the following EU budget after 2027.















> They clearly said extended core will take until 2040 not 2030 early this week. Then the question is A8 or A13...they are unlikely to fund both.


as you can see, they are clearly prioritizing A13 over A8, for the mountain part.


----------



## kostas97

The A8 and A7 will make some great impact on transportation on this region (Moldavia if i'm not mistaken). After those, i suppose the A6, the A13 and a possible A4(?) extension to the Vama Veche border with Bulgaria could also be projects of great importance as well.


----------



## Le Clerk

kostas97 said:


> The A8 and A7 will make some great impact on transportation on this region (Moldavia if i'm not mistaken). After those, i suppose the A6, the A13 and a possible A4(?) extension to the Vama Veche border with Bulgaria could also be projects of great importance as well.


A7 is an absolute priority and it is currently placed under the Recovery Fund for financing, meaning it has to be contracted by 2023 (for the Ploiesti-Pascani section) and completed by 2026 (same section). The remaining A7 from Pascani to UA border is planned by 2027 or maybe further to 2029.

The same is valid for A8 sections from Tg Mures to Miercurea Nirajului and Leghin to Pascani, they should be contracted by 2023 and built by 2026 (very difficult to achieve this IMO). A8 should also be extended from Pascani to Iasi (as a motorway by-pass) and then further to MD border in the meanwhile - planning is ongoing. A new motorway bridge on RO/MD border over the Prut river has been planned near Iasi and awaits environmental approvals (a Natura 2000 site is nearby). Most likely it will be tendered for works next year.

A6 is in full process for planning on the mountain part, but it will take 3 years for that. Geo studies are difficult as such on the mountain sections. It will probably be tendered for works starting 2024, with a goal to be built by 2030.

A4 is in full planing for extension towards Bulgaria and the cca 30 km south of Constanta are in full planning currently, probably completed next year, when they should launch the tender for works as well.

A13 is also currently in planning, with deadline next year.

A8 mountain is delayed post-2027 due to lack of funding probably. It is going to be very expensive to build.


----------



## tomis3




----------



## Le Clerk

^^
first video of metal slabs mounting on the bridge. 💪

waiting for the same on the span over the Danube. that should be more fun.


----------



## Le Clerk

DEx 12 S3 (32 km) U/C by UMB. Deadline 2023.


----------



## Le Clerk

A1 PiSi:











lot 1 Sibiu-Boita (13 km) U/C by Porr





lot 2 Boita-Cornetu (30 km) to be signed with MAPA INSAAT VE TICARET A.S. - CENGIZ INSAAT SANAYI VE TICARET A.S by end-year

lot 3 Cornetu-Tigveni (37 km) remains to be annunced the winner

lot 4 Curtea de Arges-Tigveni (10 km) under DB by Porr

lot 5 Pitesti-Curtea de Arges (30 km) U/C by ASTALDI


----------



## Le Clerk

Giurgiu by-pass opens today. It is a 6 km expressway (though formally classified as a simple national road in Romania) ensuring by-pass of Giurgiu from and to the Giurgiu-Ruse bridge. It is the first (experimental) road in Romania with standard concrete pavement. This pavement should have longer resilience to heavy traffic.










latest YT footage on the project:


----------



## Pitchoune

Le Clerk said:


> You can find it on this map I keep recycling.


So by ~2030 the Romanian highways network will be kind of complete bar a few mountain passes and some local highways ?


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Giurgiu by-pass opens today. It is a 6 km expressway (though formally classified as a simple national road in Romania) ensuring by-pass of Giurgiu from and to the Giurgiu-Ruse bridge. It is the first (experimental) road in Romania with standard concrete pavement. This pavement should have longer resilience to heavy traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> latest YT footage on the project:



Opened earlier.


----------



## Le Clerk

Pitchoune said:


> So by ~2030 the Romanian highways network will be kind of complete bar a few mountain passes and some local highways ?


If completed, then yes. But the objectives are very ambitious.
The good news next year the infrastructure budget will be even higher than this years', which has been already an all year record. This is meant to ensure a higher absorption of EU funding, and if the trend is maintained, then there are chances of getting closer to the target.


----------



## sponge_bob

Pitchoune said:


> So by ~2030 the Romanian highways network will be kind of complete bar a few mountain passes and some local highways ?


My My , you ARE such an optimist.


----------



## Pitchoune

I actually do not believe what I wrote. My question was a way to know Romanian forumers opinion about this schedule. This looks too optimistic to me. 2040 mountain passes included (Lugoj-Drobeta, Sibiu-Pitesti, Brasov-Ploiesti and Targu Mures-Targu Neamt) is a better and already very ambitious target. 20 years is more or less the time Poland needed to build an extensive and coherent highways network. I'm also looking forward to seeing the Lugoj-Drobeta highway as this will bring investment in the region and help revive the spa town of Baile Herculane. I'm a big fan of Spa towns especially the ones with 18&19th century architecture, this concept is so Europeanish. Baile Herculane is a abandonned gem, too bad that it did not (could not) join the UNESCO Great Spa Towns of Europe list earlier this year. Hopefully, the city will get restored and then join the list.


----------



## Le Clerk

Actually comparison with Poland is not good, as Poland is 100% flat, while Romania is only 30% flat or less. The rest is hundreds of km of mountain walls to build, where it is 6-10 times more expensive and 3-4 times longer to build. True, there are also vast hilly regions, where it is not that expensive to build, but there are huge issues with running hills and long bridges or viaducts to span rivers and valleys (see for examples A3 near Cluj where UMB has to do vast stabilisation works for a running hill before actually working on the motorway, or even better DEx 12 which is in the plains terrain, but has one of the longest bridges in the country U/C - actually completed now, along with the Danube one near Braila - also in the plains). Romania is probably or certainly the most difficult motorway projects country in the EU for a few decades from now.


----------



## Pitchoune

Ok Romania is more like Slovakia, and Slovakia is indeed taking a longer time completing its network.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Actually comparison with Poland is not good, as Poland is 100% flat, while Romania is only 30% flat or less.


That is fair as Romania is c.30% hard mountain and 30% bumpy and 30% flat. Faced with a hard mountain section Romania _has never done anything so far_ although that _might_ change with the A1 and we will finally know if construction teams get busy there in 2 years time.

With the exception of the A7 *each and every A road in the future programme comes with a hard mountain section* whether that be future A3 future A8 or whatever. The comparison with Slovakia is probably the most accurate one and they are making very slow progress there despite having started some of the hard projects years ago. 

Romania has not shown itself capable of attracting the sorts of companies capable of building hard mountain sections either and the jury is out on whether the bidders for the A1, save Porr, are actually capable of delivering the finished product.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Let's not forget the governments and politicians Romania has had since the fall of the communism. 

Most of them haven't been able to use EU money efficiently, unlike Poland. Corruption as well, although it's not that big of an issue when compared to say Bulgaria or my country (where we are struggling to finish a small stretch of a motorway for 8 years now...). 

I can assure you that it Poland had the terrain of Romania they would have finished most of their main road network by 2030. Poland had and has politicians who know how to wisely use the money they got given and the money they had. 

Slovakia suffers a similar issue with Romania, but i think they are a bit better. They already have plenty of tunnels that they are building through the carpathians, while Romania has nothing _yet. _That is however due to change in the coming years. 

Finishing A1 in Romania will be the key to evolving, and "breaking though" the carpathian mountains. Once you have the experience gained you are less likely to have trouble in the future. Romania is going to learn a lot from the construction of PiSi.


----------



## SRC_100

Le Clerk said:


> Actually comparison with Poland is not good, as* Poland is 100% flat *(...) The rest is hundreds of km of mountain walls to build, where it is *6-10 times more expensive* and *3-4 times longer to build*


----------



## Le Clerk

SRC_100 said:


>


it's quite difficult to express so-called arguments?


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> That is fair as Romania is c.30% hard mountain and 30% bumpy and 30% flat. Faced with a hard mountain section Romania _has never done anything so far_ although that _might_ change with the A1 and we will finally know if construction teams get busy there in 2 years time.
> 
> With the exception of the A7 *each and every A road in the future programme comes with a hard mountain section* whether that be future A3 future A8 or whatever. The comparison with Slovakia is probably the most accurate one and they are making very slow progress there despite having started some of the hard projects years ago.


Half of A7 is hilly though as well (the northern half). Romania pretty much built the flat part of the country, which is east of Pitesti through Bucharest and Constanta, and around Timisoara and Arad. Yeah, there is still DEx12 currently U/C but that is not very flat either, and DExs connecting the Braila bridge which are not very flat either (Galati-Braila DEx currently U/C has 2 long and complex viaducts as well). Oh, and then there is A0 which is currently U/C on most length, and that is flat as it gets, though on lot 4 there will be a spectacular viaduct over a lake.



> Romania has not shown itself capable of attracting the sorts of companies capable of building hard mountain sections either and the jury is out on whether the bidders for the A1, save Porr, are actually capable of delivering the finished product.


Section 4 of PiSi (pure mountain and a 1.3 km tunnel) - the only mountain section contracted so far - is with Porr. Same for Section 1 of PiSi, which is not mountain but hilly, has some very complex viaduct, is also with Porr. It is true that Section2 will be contracted with a Turkish company, but that does have some good experience with such projects. We'll see who gets S3, maybe Strabag.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: of A1 PiSi, this is the grand viaduct Talmacel, and behind it one can see the majestic Carpathians to be crossed by the rest of the motorway. The immediate lot 2 that will cross through that massive will be contracted soon.


----------



## Capt.Vimes

Le Clerk said:


> Opened earlier.
> View attachment 2525900


According to the arrows, the left lane is for going left (Giurgiu) and straight ahead (into the field ).


----------



## Le Clerk

Capt.Vimes said:


> According to the arrows, the left lane is for going left (Giurgiu) and straight ahead (into the field ).


It is placed with forward thinking for the moment when the expressway will be continued to Bucharest . 🤣


----------



## Theijs

The Wild Boy said:


> Slovakia already has plenty of tunnels that they are building through the Carpathians.


Which construction companies are active in SK? Do these companies have good results?


----------



## Capt.Vimes

Le Clerk said:


> It is placed with forward thinking for the moment when the expressway will be continued to Bucharest . 🤣


I know you are joking here, but is there a plan for such a DX road to Bucharest?


----------



## Le Clerk

Capt.Vimes said:


> I know you are joking here, but is there a plan for such a DX road to Bucharest?



yes, there is a plan for a motorway/expressway to Bucharest by 2030 - see below - but it is frankly an overkill without a new bridge @ Giurgiu-Ruse. I am hoping they are planning something to that goal since there is plan for this new fast route. Below it is the investment plan into modern fast routes (motorways or expressways) by 2030. Bucharest-Giurgiu motorway/expressway is planned after 2027. ATM, DN5 should suffice, until a new bridge with a higher capacity is built.










BTW: a new video with drive from today. looks pretty smooth. skip the first minute chat.


----------



## Le Clerk

a new video was made on Galati-Braila DEx (expressway). works started a few months ago. this connects with the Braila bridge.


----------



## Capt.Vimes

Le Clerk said:


> yes, there is a plan for a motorway/expressway to Bucharest by 2030 - see below - but it is frankly an overkill without a new bridge @ Giurgiu-Ruse. I am hoping they are planning something to that goal since there is plan for this new fast route. Below it is the investment plans into moder fast routes (motorways or expressways) by 2030. Bucharest-Giurgiu motorway/expressway is planned after 2027. ATM, DN5 should suffice, until a new bridge with a higher capacity is built.
> 
> View attachment 2528285
> 
> 
> BTW: a new video with drive from today. looks pretty smooth. skip the first minute chat.


Our new ruling coalition has agreed to 4 new bridges on the Danube. I know, it's bonkers. They probably could not agree on the priorities so left them all in the agreement. I should watch the debate regarding Transport policies, they were live on the internet, to get a better idea what might be implemented.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Capt.Vimes said:


> Our new ruling coalition has agreed to 4 new bridges on the Danube. I know, it's bonkers. They probably could not agree on the priorities so left them all in the agreement. I should watch the debate regarding Transport policies, they were live on the internet, to get a better idea what might be implemented.


What new bridges over the Danube? Where, and most importantly when?


----------



## Le Clerk

Capt.Vimes said:


> Our new ruling coalition has agreed to 4 new bridges on the Danube. I know, it's bonkers. They probably could not agree on the priorities so left them all in the agreement. I should watch the debate regarding Transport policies, they were live on the internet, to get a better idea what might be implemented.


Let us know if you find something notable.


----------



## Capt.Vimes

The Wild Boy said:


> What new bridges over the Danube? Where, and most importantly when?


It's just political talk, don't get too excited. But the bar was set so low by the previous guys, which somehow claimed road infrastructure was important to them, that the new ones would probably try to capitalize with some investments a bridge on the Danube. I believe we will see progress. Where, when? No idea.


----------



## Le Clerk

new quality footage of Braila bridge connecting expressways on both banks of Danube U/C by Astaldi. weather is miserable this time of the year.


----------



## Le Clerk

Capt.Vimes said:


> It's just political talk, don't get too excited. But the bar was set so low by the previous guys, which somehow claimed road infrastructure was important to them, that the new ones would probably try to capitalize with some investments a bridge on the Danube. I believe we will see progress. Where, when? No idea.


But how does it actually work ?! Bulgaria and Romania first agree on a new bridge, and then ask for EU financial assistance?! If that's the case, probably the location with greater chances of funding from the EU would be around TEN-T corridors, and that takes us again to Giurgiu-Ruse.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> ,probably the location with greater chances of funding from the EU would be around TEN-T corridors, and that takes us again to Giurgiu-Ruse.


Especially if there is a corridor from Bucharest to Plovdiv via there.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Especially if there is a corridor from Bucharest to Plovdiv via there.


here:


----------



## sponge_bob

Is that a newer map Le Clerk as it seems the Baltic-Aegean corridor is mainly a 2040 target, in pink, but the Bucharest to east of Plovdiv segment is more urgent....by 2030 in red.


----------



## MichiH

sponge_bob said:


> Is that a newer map Le Clerk


A new map every week


----------



## sponge_bob

Well, it is seemingly a better version of the maps the EU published last week. It is from Brussels somewhere.


----------



## Tonik1

Actually Poland is not that flat-it's quite hilly or even mountainious in the southern part-which has biggest population density in the country (especially Katowice-Krakow area).

Driving between Krakow-Katowice on A4, A1 towards Czech border, or S7 towards Zakopane you go into difficult terrain. Same situation south of Wroclaw (whole S3 goes actually through not that flat area), or south of Rzeszow (S19)

a1










hills on a4









s7


----------



## sponge_bob

@ChrisZwolle asked you


> "What is the likelyhood of DEx12 *sections *still opening this year?"


You then said. 

"None,* they *will open next year in March-April. Still ahead of schedule." 



Le Clerk said:


> I meant the section U/C by UMB - S2 40 km.


So in actual fact only A SECTION is likely to open in the spring and the other sections will open whenever, 2023 or something.


----------



## Le Clerk

@sponge_bob

I do not understand what is so unclear to you. The discussion here all along this time was for the opening this year of S2 alone, where works are at over 95% completion !! Only S2 not anything else as on S1 works are at around 40%, on S3 are very low and on S4 works didn’t even start yet.

My answer was only for S2 because the other lots simply cannot be taken in consideration this year for opening.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> I do not understand what is so unclear to you. The discussion here all along this time was for the opening this year of S2 alone


Nope! Chris asked about section*s*. Please read again carefully:



ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the likelyhood of DEx12 section*s* still opening this year?


Means, which section*s* might be opened by year-end?

Answer: One was announced to likely to be opened by year-end again and again (by a single forumer) but none will actually be opened.


----------



## sponge_bob

Whatever next, the A10 might be finished _as well as_ opened.  ??


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Nope! Chris asked about section*s*. Please read again carefully:
> 
> 
> 
> Means, which section*s* might be opened by year-end?
> 
> Answer: One was announced to likely to be opened by year-end again and again (by a single forumer) but none will actually be opened.


Whatever. I thought you people were actually following this section. Never ever anyone here said that any other sections except for S2 would open.

And yes, S2 was announced for opening even by Catalin previously - former min of transports.


----------



## Le Clerk

great movie!


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Whatever. I thought you people were actually following this section. Never ever anyone here said that any other sections except for S2 would open.


Please keep in mind that not everyone is reading every post. I read most posts on the Romanian thread but not all. I'm still more or less familar with the progress of the Romanian motorway projects. For DE12, I was aware that maximum one section might be opened in 2021.

I just browse through some threads and pick out the most relevant info to me. E.g. "ah, something to open on motorway xx. this year". I think that many people (with less time) read the Romanian thread the very same way. Those people can easily get confused..... That's why I often try to point out when info tends to get misleading.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

MichiH said:


> I was aware that maximum one section might be opened in 2021.


2 out of 3 actually. And it was postponed not only due to bad weather, but due to the railway subcontractor not building the bridge on time as it's shown in this video.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Please keep in mind that not everyone is reading every post. I read most posts on the Romanian thread but not all. I'm still more or less familar with the progress of the Romanian motorway projects. For DE12, I was aware that maximum one section might be opened in 2021.
> 
> I just browse through some threads and pick out the most relevant info to me. E.g. "ah, something to open on motorway xx. this year". I think that many people (with less time) read the Romanian thread the very same way. Those people can easily get confused..... That's why I often try to point out when info tends to get misleading.


Progress on DEx 12 S2 (40 km), which was given with high chances of opening this year (about 6 months in advance) was frequently posted here up to a point where it was becoming boring and so videos on that were not posted for some time already. That is why I assumed the question on opening referred to this section.

No other section was given with any chances of opening this year. Actually, S1 belonging to Tirrena may miss even next year if they do not speed up works, though deadline was end of this year.☹

S3 (30 km) is currently U/C by UMB and may open end next year, as it is a much easier lot than S2 - no giant viaducts over the Olt river. S4 is still under design stage by UMB and works will start next year.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

MichiH said:


> Please keep in mind that not everyone is reading every post. I read most posts on the Romanian thread but not all.


I concur. The Romanian thread is going very fast and it's sometimes hard to get accurate / useful information out of all posts, especially with all the discussion about the accuracy of political statements or overly optimistic projections.


----------



## The Wild Boy

If Italian companies are doing bad, don't let them get all the projects. I don't understand what's so complicated about that. 

Now you end up with problems like this and massive delays. 

I would restrict Italian companies, minus 1 or 2 (like Astaldi) that are actually doing good, then Aktor as well.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Progress on DEx 12 S2 (40 km), which was given with high chances of opening this year [...] *No other section* was given with any chances of opening this year.





Mascarpone1337 said:


> MichiH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was aware that *maximum one section* might be opened in 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> *2 out of 3 actually*. And it was postponed not only due to bad weather, but due to the railway subcontractor not building the bridge on time as it's shown in this video.
Click to expand...


----------



## Le Clerk

I think @Mascarpone1337 refers to S1 belonging to Tirrena, but that was out of question to open this year. It is even questionable whether Tirrena manages to complete it next year.


----------



## Le Clerk

Awesome advance on the connection expressways of the Braila Bridge. Both the bridge and the connection expressways are TBO next year according to the builder.






Further to that, the government has budgeted next year the biggest budget for infrastructure investments so far - in good part this is a result of the Recovery Fund.

A lot of investments will go to the infrastructure adjacent to the Braila Bridge connections roads near Galati, including the connection with MD/UA border road, and the new motorway/expressway to connect the bridge with A7. A new international airport is also planned and budgeted near the bridge. It is impressive the power of economic pull a bridge could have.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I'm wondering if anyone can shed some light on the development of the national roads (DN) in Romania.

It seems to me that they did have plans for upgrades, but most of them were abandoned in favor of motorway construction after c. 2010. However motorway construction has been sluggish and most cities are still not connected by motorway, relying on low standard national roads.

Some national roads have a large amount of development along them, some have near-continuous built-up areas. In addition, many across the Carpathian Mountains are of a very low standard, not having been upgraded since they were first built / paved. An example: DN10 between Braşov and Buzău. Both cities with a population over 100,000, but connected by a road that is either excessively curvy or runs almost continuously through villages.

Other examples are DN25 and DN26 which link Galați to Bacău and Iași. Again, these are major cities, not some regional town. Both have excessive residential development along them. 

Somehow Romania has never gotten around to upgrading these roads to higher standards or bypassing all those villages. Another example: Târgu Mureș. A fairly large city, but it doesn't have a bypass despite being on a major road connecting Transsylvania with Moldavia.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can shed some light on the development of the national roads (DN) in Romania.
> 
> It seems to me that they did have plans for upgrades, but most of them were abandoned in favor of motorway construction after c. 2010. However motorway construction has been sluggish and most cities are still not connected by motorway, relying on low standard national roads.
> 
> Some national roads have a large amount of development along them, some have near-continuous built-up areas. In addition, many across the Carpathian Mountains are of a very low standard, not having been upgraded since they were first built / paved. An example: DN10 between Braşov and Buzău. Both cities with a population over 100,000, but connected by a road that is either excessively curvy or runs almost continuously through villages.
> 
> Other examples are DN25 and DN26 which link Galați to Bacău and Iași. Again, these are major cities, not some regional town. Both have excessive residential development along them.
> 
> Somehow Romania has never gotten around to upgrading these roads to higher standards or bypassing all those villages. Another example: Târgu Mureș. A fairly large city, but it doesn't have a bypass despite being on a major road connecting Transsylvania with Moldavia.



There are vast ongoing modernisation projects for national roads, and town/city bypasses at national road level, that we don't usually report here. The best example is this Giurgiu by-pass which is built on expressway platform but classified as national road in Romania. Same for Mihailesti by-pass on DN6 opened earlier. 

Here's a map from CNAIR which summarises ongoing national roads projects.









Their status can be checked here for each project:





ArcGIS Web Application







cestrin.maps.arcgis.com






for example, the mentioned Tg Mures bypass is in tender process for technical planing:









for Galati-Bacau, there is an investment approved for next year to upgrade the DN25 road and build some town bypasses as shown below. In parallel, the tender for works on the motorway/expressway connecting Braila/Galati with A7 shold also be commenced next year.


----------



## Le Clerk

A few more:

Tg Jiu by-pass





Zalau by-pass (sole Chinese builder in Romania here)





Satu-Mare by-pass





Tecuci by-pass





Timisoara sud by-pass





and there are tons others U/C or in preparation.


----------



## Le Clerk

Romania started in the summer the rehabilitation of the bridges on the Prut river, on a EU financing for cross-border projects.

The first bridge is now completed near Galati. The bridge was built in 1949 and is 125 m long. The picture below is before/after the works.









Other bridges (marked in black colour) are currently involved in rehabilitation works as seen below, while near Iasi a new motorway bridge is currently under (environmental) approvals for works (part of A8) - the bridge marked in red colour.


----------



## Adrian.02

We desperatly need new bridges on the Prut river.I mean, just look at the distance between the Albița and Oancea bridges!!!


----------



## Theijs

Are the railway bridges over the Prut being rehabilitated as well?
There is one at Fălciu, giving a connection to Cantemir, unfortunately without passenger service.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Also, wasn't there a bridge between Moldova and Romania, built by the same person who built the Efiel Tower?


----------



## Theijs

Yes, the railway bridge at Ungheni.


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> Yes, the railway bridge at Ungheni.





The Wild Boy said:


> Also, wasn't there a bridge between Moldova and Romania, built by the same person who built the Efiel Tower?


yes, the railway bridge @ Ungheni was designed by Gustave Eiffel (as well as Traian hotel in Iasi).










It is not that impressive IMO, though for the time it was built (1876-77) it was a feat in this part of the world (Romania was still subject of the Ottoman Empire, and literally outside of Europe as it was known at the time). More impressive IMO remains Cernavoda bridge, which was built 15 years later, and was the most impressive bridge in Europe at the time, and was built by a Romanian engineer - Anghel Saligny.


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> Are the railway bridges over the Prut being rehabilitated as well?
> There is one at Fălciu, giving a connection to Cantemir, unfortunately without passenger service.


At the moment there is a G-G agreement for the modernisation of railway connections between Romania and Moldova which was entered into earlier this month, and includes even a European gauge line between Iasi and Chisinau, but no concrete projects have been decided so far as in the case of road bridges.


----------



## Le Clerk

UMB received building permit for DEx 6 Galati-Braila, which connects the city of Galati to the Braila bridge. It should be an easy flat terrain job apparently, but no. The project includes a 1 km bridge over the Siret river and a 300 m viaduct over the railway lines near Galati. We should see UMB doing a construction show at the new bridge there starting spring next year. 😀



















UMB a primit Autorizaţia de Construire pentru Drumul Expres Brăila - Galaţi / Şoseaua de 11 kilometri include un viaduct de aproape un kilometru peste Siret şi un pod hobanat de 300 de metri


Ministerul Transporturilor a emis vineri Autorizaţia de Construire pentru Drumul Expres Brăila - Galaţi, şosea cu o lungime de 11 kilometri, unde




economedia.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

FS completed for A13 Sibiu-Fagaras 68 km. Est price 1.4 billion euros . Lots of viaducts there. Tender for works next year.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> FS completed for A13 Sibiu-Fagaras 68 km. Est price 1.4 billion euros . Lots of viaducts there. Tender for works next year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2558324


Is there more info? Where are exits, are there tunnels, additional climbing lanes,...? Will there be one or more lots for the construction?


----------



## sponge_bob

Oh God that is so much detail Micih. Romania essentially has to tender *all the white sections* on the map below during 2022, and even appoint a few contractors to some of them in 2022 ...and certainly by 2023 on those white bits... as well as appoint contractors on ever important sections like the A1 mountain bits. It promises to be an epic year.  The white bits have to be finished by 2026 to qualify for EU recovery funds. 



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/1639736748143-png.2511996/



Naturally I have no idea who will win these contracts, the Italians probably.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Is there more info? Where are exits, are there tunnels, additional climbing lanes,...? Will there be one or more lots for the construction?


Exits : Boița, Avrig, Arpașu, Sâmbăta, Ileni, Victoria, Făgăraș.


Lots: 
Tronsonul 1 – Boita (Autostrada Sibiu-Pitesti) si Avrig-Marsa (DJ 105G)

Tronsonul 2 – Avrig-Marsa (DJ 105G) si Arpasu de Jos (DN 1)

Tronsonul 3 –Arpasu de Jos (DN 1) – Sambata de Sus (DJ 105B)

Tronsonul 4 – Sambata de Sus (DJ 105B) – Municipiul Fagaras / Drum de legatura cu DN 1

There will be no tunnels, but plenty of bridges and viaducts, including eco viaducts for bears and wolves.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Oh God that is so much detail Micih. Romania essentially has to tender *all the white sections* on the map below during 2022, and even appoint a few contractors to some of them in 2022 ...and certainly by 2023 on those white bits... as well as appoint contractors on ever important sections like the A1 mountain bits. It promises to be an epic year.  The white bits have to be finished by 2026 to qualify for EU recovery funds.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/1639736748143-png.2511996/
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally I have no idea who will win these contracts, the Italians probably.


Next year should be peak for contracting indeed. It is too early to anticipates, let us just hope there will be few litigations though. These can hold projects behind quite a lot of time.


----------



## Stuu

Le Clerk said:


> More impressive IMO remains Cernavoda bridge, which was built 15 years later, and was the most impressive bridge in Europe at the time, and was built by a Romanian engineer - Anghel Saligny.


I bet £20 Scottish pounds that it wasn't


----------



## Le Clerk

Stuu said:


> I bet £20 Scottish pounds that it wasn't


Sorry, I do not bet, but you can still write whatever you had to say.


----------



## Stuu

The link goes to a picture of a Scottish Bank note with a picture of the Forth Bridge on it, which is a fair bit bigger than the Cernavoda bridge


----------



## Adrian.02

Stuu said:


> The link goes to a picture of a Scottish Bank note with a picture of the Forth Bridge on it, which is a fair bit bigger than the Cernavoda bridge


From Wikipedia:
"The bridge was built between 1890 and 1895 over the Danube, the Borcea branch of the Danube, and the Balta Ialomiței island, and when it was completed, with a total length (with viaducts) of 4,087.95 m (13,411.9 ft), it became the longest bridge in Europe and the second longest in the world."


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The bridge at Cernavodă is not nearly as long, the main bridge is around 735 meters long and the total bridge length is circa 1650 meters, not 4 kilometers. It's not even 4 kilometers if you add the length of the bridge across the other branch of the Danube.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> The bridge at Cernavodă is not nearly as long, the main bridge is around 735 meters long and the total bridge length is circa 1650 meters, not 4 kilometers. It's not even 4 kilometers if you add the length of the bridge across the other branch of the Danube.


People overlook that the bridge has 2 sections:


First section length1,662 m (5,453 ft) (over main branch)Second section length970 m (3,180 ft) (over Borcea branch

at the time of built was longest in Europe. of course that subsequently other bridges were built that became longer.


----------



## sponge_bob

I think Trajans bridge upriver was a greater bridge overall. It was the 'worlds greatest bridge' for 1000 years that one.


----------



## Stuu

Adrian.02 said:


> From Wikipedia:
> "The bridge was built between 1890 and 1895 over the Danube, the Borcea branch of the Danube, and the Balta Ialomiței island, and when it was completed, with a total length (with viaducts) of 4,087.95 m (13,411.9 ft), it became the longest bridge in Europe and the second longest in the world."


Longest wasn't the category, most impressive was. I would suggest that the Forth Bridge with its two 520m spans was quite a bit more impressive than the Cernavoda bridge, although it's obviously subjective


----------



## Le Clerk

Stuu said:


> Longest wasn't the category, most impressive was. I would suggest that the Forth Bridge with its two 520m spans was quite a bit more impressive than the Cernavoda bridge, although it's obviously subjective
> View attachment 2568363


Yeah, definitely not longer but more interesting architecture I’d say. When was it built?


----------



## Le Clerk

The missing link between Margina and Holdea, a 10 km long part of A1 with over 2 km tunnel (*the white spot between Deva and Lugoj), under funding from Recovery Fund, is currently under tender for works, and interesting enough CNAIR has delisted AKTOR from the preselection list (who'd have thought AKTOR is not a perfect match for tunnels?!). Now AKTOR is battling the decision with teeth and bone though various administrative and judicial courts, and thus delaying the contracting procedure significantly.

Here's the final list of preselected builders:

1. ASOCIEREA MAPA INSAAT VE TICARET A.S. – CENGIZ INSAAT SANAYI VE TICARET A.S.
2. ASOCIEREA SC ALSİM ALARKO SANAYİ TESİSLERİ VE TİCARET A.Ș – MAKYOL INSAAT SANAYI TURIZM VE TICARET A.S.
3. KOLIN INSAAT TURIZM SANAYI VE TICARET ANONIM SIRKETI
4. STRABAG SRL
5. ASOCIEREA IMPRESA PIZZAROTTI & C SpA – PIZZAROTTI SA – RETTER PROJECTMANAGEMENT SRL
6. ASOCIEREA TERNA TOURIST TECHNICAL AND MARITIME SA – INTRACOM CONSTRUCTIONS SOCIETE ANONYME TECHNICAL AND STEEL CONSTRUCTIONS (INTRAKAT)


----------



## Adrian.02

Stuu said:


> Longest wasn't the category, most impressive was. I would suggest that the Forth Bridge with its two 520m spans was quite a bit more impressive than the Cernavoda bridge, although it's obviously subjective
> View attachment 2568363


I believe you, but every piece of information which can be found on the web boasts about the fact that the Anghel Saligny bridge was the longest bridge in Europe at that time(about 4088 m INCLUDING access ramps).
And the central opening of the bridge is 190 m, which is apparently the largest in continental Europe.

I'm not saying that the Forth bridge isn't beautiful, please do not get me wrong, but these are proven facts regarding the Anghel Saligny bridge, and I have double, heck, even triple-checked them.


----------



## Adrian.02

@sponge_bob I don't know what made you laugh , but alright...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Adrian.02 said:


> I believe you, but every piece of information which can be found on the web boasts about the fact that the Anghel Saligny bridge was the longest bridge in Europe at that time(about 4088 m INCLUDING access ramps).


Sometimes sources include the project length, for example including embankments, and take it for the total length of a bridge. If in dispute, it's always a good idea to measure it yourself on Google Earth. 

Measuring it in Google Earth shows that the bridge is circa 1665 meters long, not 4 kilometers. Even if you include the bridge across the western branch of the Danube (975 m), its combined length is not nearly 4 kilometers and it makes no sense to add up two bridges anyway. These bridges are 11 kilometers apart.


----------



## Adrian.02

Believe me, I've already measured it on Google Maps.
I don't want to turn this into a debate, but, these are the known historical facts(And I certainly did not make them up!).

Also, in another source, I found the following statement:"The bridge over the Danube is almost 2 kilometers long, but the entire system of bridges and viaducts between Fetești and Cernavoda is 4 kilometers long.


----------



## Stuu

Le Clerk said:


> Yeah, definitely not longer but more interesting architecture I’d say. When was it built?


Opened in 1889. It was massively over-engineered after the nearby Tay Bridge fell down in a storm


----------



## MichiH

German wikipedia states 750 m + 912 m. That's also what I can measure. English wikipedia indicates 1662 m and another 970 m long bridge over River Borcea. And: "Between the two bridges there *was *a 1,455 m (4,774 ft) viaduct over the Balta Ialomiței island " + "In the 1960s [...] the *original viaduct over it was replaced with an embankment*." That means, whatever we measure today, it is not the orginal 1890s status.

Edit: The original status was not one bridge. Adding the lengths of single bridges (> 10km apart) doesn't make one long bridge.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

A1 Sibiu - Pitești Highway: An association from Turkey named winner with a bid of 860 million euros for one of the heaviest mountain sectors


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The last news was that they were the only bidder. This shows that the Romanian construction sector is seriously flawed: there is a lot of money to be made but major European construction companies rather take up a construction job in Colombia or Equatorial Guinea than in Romania...  Apparently the risk is considered too big to make an offer on these projects.


----------



## tomis3

ChrisZwolle said:


> The last news was that they were the only bidder. This shows that the Romanian construction sector is seriously flawed: there is a lot of money to be made but major European construction companies rather take up a construction job in Colombia or Equatorial Guinea than in Romania...  Apparently the risk is considered too big to make an offer on these projects.


It's not the construction sector that's at fault...it's our incompetent and corrupt state. The reason behind the few bids is the really poor feasibility study...most (serious) firms didn't want to bid so we got stuck with some no-name from Turkey on the most difficult section of highway ever built in Romania. It's going to be a total disaster.


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> Apparently the risk is considered too big to make an offer on these projects.


You would always have a shallow gene pool bidding for a complex lot like Sibiu-Pitesti 2. Astaldi and Strabag preregistered and did not bid which certainly _ is_ a concern. They might not have liked the infamous Romanian 'FS' they were presented with.

Considering Romania needs to build a lot of mountain motorway this is not good. Nor is it good that Porr stayed away even though they have 2 contracts down the road from this one. Aktor and Impresa Pizzarotti also preregistered and Romania had a lucky escape in that they did not bid at all and pissed off quietly instead. 

Romania does need to get the big boys from Europe showing more interest but while Astaldi Strabag and Porr are all generally around they need a few more to show interest, even as minority partners in consortia.

I think there is a complex section on the A3 coming up in 2022 through low mountains NW of Cluj and if there are no full bids from European companies on that one or on the A1 missing link bit in the west then Romania will face a deep inspection from Brussels to find out why top tier European companies now _'feel' t_hemselves excluded from contracts. The situation will not be allowed to fester more than another year I would say.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

ChrisZwolle said:


> The last news was that they were the only bidder. This shows that the Romanian construction sector is seriously flawed: there is a lot of money to be made but major European construction companies rather take up a construction job in Colombia or Equatorial Guinea than in Romania...  Apparently the risk is considered too big to make an offer on these projects.


Lack of geotechnical surveys made the bidding very risky, that's why 5 bidders pulled out. Anyway, everyone is glad that this bid is over


----------



## Le Clerk

tomis3 said:


> It's not the construction sector that's at fault...it's our incompetent and corrupt state. The reason behind the few bids is the really poor feasibility study...most (serious) firms didn't want to bid so we got stuck with some no-name from Turkey on the most difficult section of highway ever built in Romania. It's going to be a total disaster.


Compare this bid with Ploiești-Buzău A7 where we got almost 40 bidders !! But on A7 we’ve got a serious FS, on A1 mountain we don’t. 

Hopefully things will work out well. MAPA is well versed in mountain building, and if they are serious they can work out problems with CNAIR.


----------



## tomis3

sponge_bob said:


> You would always have a shallow gene pool bidding for a complex lot like Sibiu-Pitesti 2. Astaldi and Strabag preregistered and did not bid which certainly _ is_ a concern. They might not have liked the infamous Romanian 'FS' they were presented with.
> 
> *Considering Romania needs to build a lot of mountain motorway this is not good*. Nor is it good that Porr stayed away even though they have 2 contracts down the road from this one. Aktor and Impresa Pizzarotti also preregistered and Romania had a lucky escape in that they did not bid at all and pissed off quietly instead.
> 
> Romania does need to get the big boys from Europe showing more interest but while Astaldi Strabag and Porr are all generally around they need a few more to show interest, even as minority partners in consortia.
> 
> I think there is a complex section on the A3 coming up in 2022 through low mountains NW of Cluj and if there are no full bids from European companies on that one or on the A1 missing link bit in the west then Romania will face a deep inspection from Brussels to find out why top tier European companies now _'feel' t_hemselves excluded from contracts. The situation will not be allowed to fester more than another year I would say.


You are assuming that they is actual interest from the state to build the mountain sections of highway; there isn't. My prediction is that even 10 years from now Romania will not have a single section of mountain highway built: not A1, not A3 and definitely not A8.


----------



## tomis3

Mascarpone1337 said:


> Lack of geotechnical surveys made the bidding very risky, that's why 5 bidders pulled out. Anyway, everyone is glad that this bid is over


You do mean_ everyone is glad it's over_? The bidding process was a total fiasco and the shitshow is only now beginning; it's going to be a fun decade.


----------



## The Wild Boy

But the bigger question, why didn't they do a completely new study, that was up to date and much better? What prevented them from not doing a newer study? 

I've noticed this issue in my country too. For A2 Ohrid - Kičevo motorway, they literally used a study from the 90's and that resulted with a lot of problems. 

Trying to get away by using older studies can be a big problem. 

Exactly this no - name company that is going to build these sections may end up either giving up, or there will be a similar scenario like in my country, where tons of problems will arise when constructing that motorway. 

This is Romania's fault for not doing an updated clear study, then of course there will be problems. 

Let's just hope that everything goes well with PiSi and that there indeed aren't any serious problems. Mountains can be very tricky, on top of being challenging. 

I also see that many politicians in the past have also had influence on projects, they have delayed them, caused a lot of problems. After all their interest as it seems isn't to see the country develop (of course that's what they will always keep saying), but what they want is completely their interest and so they can get the $$$. Maybe this is the biggest reason to why many motorway projects have been delayed, and now the authorities are lazy to do new studies that will take over 2 years to complete, which will also further delay when works will actually begin on those sections. 

This way, Romania's walking on a thin line. At any time, the person walking on that line can tip and fall. But the line itself is relatively short and the person cannot concrete and keep a straight line. 

The other way, by conducting a proper and newer study, the line gets way longer, but the person walking on it is more concentrated and can actually successfully walk the entire line without falling over. 

Both ways in Romania would have taken longer. Except this way it may take shorter, but if something goes wrong, it's game over and you have to start again with a new feasibility study. 
The other way would have been longer, but at least that would have been with a proper study and then more companies would have applied at the tender, which would have been a less risky scenario.


----------



## Le Clerk

tomis3 said:


> You are assuming that they is actual interest from the state to build the mountain sections of highway; there isn't. My prediction is that even 10 years from now Romania will not have a single section of mountain highway built: not A1, not A3 and definitely not A8.


That is definitely not the case. That is a wrong supposition. I mean, what would be the argument for that !?

For A3 there is an ongoing FS commissioned during Drula’s term in office. It is going to be a much better FS than whatever they’ve used to tender A1 mountain.

As for A8 the Spanish firm commissioned to do the FS failed to do the work and the contract will most probably be terminated. To me it seems that western companies do have serious problems with performing a good mountain FS.


----------



## sponge_bob

tomis3 said:


> My prediction is that even 10 years from now Romania will not have a single section of mountain highway built: not A1, not A3 and definitely not A8.


Ouch. 

Only 2 high mountain sections of A1 are in play, the rest are contracted. But if Romania has to go back to the beginning on these 2 sections then there is no chance of them being completed in the 2020s. I agree with you on all the other mountain sections in the pipeline though.

So Romanias only hope is a single Turkish company with an unknown capital base and around €2bn worth of business to complete on the A1.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Only 2 high mountain sections of A1 are in play, the rest are contracted. But if Romania has to go back to the beginning on these 2 sections then there is no chance of them being completed in the 2020s. I agree with you on all the other mountain sections in the pipeline though.
> 
> So Romanias only hope is a single Turkish company with an unknown capital base and around €2bn worth of business to complete on the A1.



Cmon! MAPA and CENGHIZ had some major projects before. And the whole value of lot 2 of PiSi is around 1 b euros not 2 billion. 

Let us not go into despair.

BTW: on lot 3, which is even more complex, there are about 5 bidders into the procedure, with STRABAG among them. And ASTALDI.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

tomis3 said:


> You do mean_ everyone is glad it's over_? The bidding process was a total fiasco and the shitshow is only now beginning; it's going to be a fun decade.


Of course the bid was flawed, but does anyone here wish to redo the bid, wait another 2+ years? Maybe add another 1.5 years to do some more geotechnical surveys? Don't think so.


----------



## tomis3

Le Clerk said:


> That is definitely not the case. That is a wrong supposition. I mean, what would be the argument for that !?
> 
> For A3 there is an ongoing FS commissioned during Drula’s term in office. It is going to be a much better FS than whatever they’ve used to tender A1 mountain.
> 
> *As for A8 the Spanish firm commissioned to do the FS failed to do the work and the contract will most probably be terminated*. To me it seems that western companies do have serious problems with performing a good mountain FS.


A1...you know the status; current events speak for themselves. Wait till the Turkish firm goes bankrupt because of situation in their mother country.
A3..the FS is going to take 4-5 years (right?). So it's going to be around 2016 before there is even going to be any biding..2018-2019 before anything is awarded and then you can forecast from there.
A8...nothing shows seriousness on the state's behalf than giving the FS to some shit firm from Spain which underbid de competition by some 60%. If you think the state has any (I mean any) intention of building this highway in the next 10 years you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## tomis3

Mascarpone1337 said:


> Of course the bid was flawed, but does anyone here wish to redo the bid, wait another 2+ years? Maybe add another 1.5 years to do some more geotechnical surveys? Don't think so.


The current situation just means that the project if going to be blocked indefinitely.


----------



## Le Clerk

tomis3 said:


> A1...you know the status; current events speak for themselves. Wait till the Turkish firm goes bankrupt because of situation in their mother country.
> A3..the FS is going to take 4-5 years (right?). So it's going to be around 2016 before there is even goin to be any biding..2018-2019 before anything is awarded and then you can forecast from there.
> A8...nothing shows seriousness on the state's behalf than giving the FS to some shit firm from Spain which underbid de competition by some 60%. If you think the state has any (I mean any) intention of building this highway in the next 10 years you haven't been paying attention.


Dude, on any other lots of A1 you have Porr and ASTALDI as builders. You don’t have a case there!

On A3 the FS+TD is going to take about 3 years yes. That is how long it takes to perform a good mountain FS. Otherwise we’d be complaining the state is not serious about mountain building, right!?

On A8 the Spanish firm was not shitty but underbid significantly because it wanted the contract badly. There was no legal way around for the state to kick them out. The alternative was breach of law from the state, international litigations with certain loss by the state (it happened again, remember!?) and with complaints from people like you that the state does’t really want to build through the mountains.

Sorry, but you have no valid arguments for the conspiracy theory that the state doesn’t want to build in the mountains.


----------



## Le Clerk

Mascarpone1337 said:


> Of course the bid was flawed, but does anyone here wish to redo the bid, wait another 2+ years? Maybe add another 1.5 years to do some more geotechnical surveys? Don't think so.


Plus 3!!

I think there was a discussion by CNAIR with MAPA and CENGHIZ and beyond the written contract, there is a gentlemen's agreement that any issues will have to be sorted out through good cooperation between them. 

There is no other way at this point. CNAIR must award the contract to MAPA, otherwise it would be in breach of law. Further to that, there is no way going back to the drawing board for the coming 4-5 years on this lot, while the rest of the lots are slowly coming along. 

BTW: lot 1 of PiSi should be completed end of 2022, so this lot 2 could have good building access and front.


----------



## tomis3

Le Clerk said:


> *Dude, on any other lots of A1 you have Porr and ASTALDI as builders. You don’t have a case there!*
> 
> On A3 the FS+TD is going to take about 3 years yes. That is how long it takes to perform a good mountain FS. Otherwise we’d be complaining the state is not serious about mountain building, right!?
> 
> On A8 the Spanish firm was not shitty but underbid significantly because it wanted the contract badly. There was no legal way around for the state to kick them out. The alternative was breach of law from the state, international litigations with certain loss by the state (it happened again, remember!?) and with complaints from people like you that the state does’t really want to build through the mountains.
> 
> Sorry, but you have no valid arguments for the conspiracy theory that the state doesn’t want to build in the mountains.


What use are sectors 1 and 5 going to be if you are missing all the tunnels and viaducts in between?

On A3..I'm not saying that the FS is taking too long...just pointing out that it's goin to be a while

A8...is a total pipe dream...not going to be built...definitely not in the next 10 years. Don't forget that we've been talking about A3 for over 15 years now and it's still a total fiasco. A8 is basically where A3 was in the early 2000's (even the pattern is the same...crappy FS...ring a bell?) but with even less interest from the state to actually do anything.


----------



## Le Clerk

tomis3 said:


> What use are sectors 1 and 5 goin to be if you are missing all the tunnels and viaducts in between?


Both lots 1 and 5 are heavy lots though, and there you have Porr and ASTALDI. 

Don't forget about lot 4 with a long tunnel where you've got Porr as contractor already!

On lot 3 we're probably getting STRABAG or ASTALDI as builders. Not bad considering it is the heaviest lot !



> On A3..I'm not saying that the FS is taking too long...just pointing out that it's goin to be a while


You are lost in your own argument. How does that prove in any manner whatsoever that the state does not want a motorway through the mountains?! I'd say it shows the opposite. 



> A8...is a total pipe dream...not going to be built...definitely not in the next 10 years. Don't forget that we've been talking about A3 for over 15 years now and it's still a total fiasco. A8 is basically where A3 was in the early 2000's but with even less interest from the state to actually do anything.


I also agree that A8 _*mountain*_ is an atrociously difficult project for any large and experience European company. It is almost 200 km of mountain wall to be bored. Even the Chinese would have issues with a task like this. Still, the state even passed a law to build it, even though I do not find it sane a project even for Romania. My bet is that the state is going to build the hilly part of A8 - a good part of it is already budgeted under the Recovery Fund, and the upcoming EU funds, so that will be built. The mountain part, God knows only - literally speaking. If they get to build a half profile by 2035, then it will be like hitting gold.


----------



## tomis3

Le Clerk said:


> You are lost in your own argument. How does that prove in any manner whatsoever that the state does not want a motorway through the mountains?! I'd say it shows the opposite.


How did I lose my own argument? We've been talking about the Bucharest-Brasov highway forever...there is not section of road in the country that has more public support and political capital to gain than this one and for 20 years they have done diddly-squat. Only this year...2021...did they finally get around to doing a proper FS study. Now apply everything from A3 to A8 but with even more difficult terrain and much less interest. It's really not that hard...just connect a few dots.


----------



## sponge_bob

tomis3 said:


> A1...you know the status; current events speak for themselves. Wait till the Turkish firm goes bankrupt because of situation in their mother country.


Not 100% sure that the Turkish economy will finish them off but a typical Romanian 'FS' might well finish them off instead. 

I am minded to think that the A1 lots will fail during the design stage, c. Mid 2023, and then the Turks will walk away. After that a tender will be needed for a proper 'FS' , awarded in 2024 and report submitted 2026 New contractor appointed 2028 and they will complete their design in 2030 so the A1 construction_ would just about start within 10 years_ in that case Tomis3. We will know in 2 years if the Turks are not mobilised on the ground to build lots 2 and 3 by then.


----------



## tomis3

sponge_bob said:


> Not 100% sure that the Turkish economy will finish them off but a typical Romanian 'FS' might well finish them off instead.
> 
> I am minded to think that the A1 lots will fail during the design stage, c. Mid 2023, and then the Turks will walk away. After that a tender will be needed for a proper 'FS' , awarded in 2024 and report submitted 2026 New contractor appointed 2028 and they will complete their design in 2030 so the A1 construction_ would just about start within 10 years_ in that case Tomis3. We will know in 2 years if the Turks are not mobilised on the ground to build lots 2 and 3 by then.


That's pretty much how I think it's going to happen except that there will be lots of lawsuits as well making everything take twice as long.


----------



## Le Clerk

tomis3 said:


> How did I lose my own argument? We've been talking about the Bucharest-Brasov highway forever...there is not section of road in the country that has more public support and political capital to gain than this one and for 20 years they have done diddly-squat. Only this year...2021...did they finally get around to doing a proper FS study. Now apply everything from A3 to A8 but with even more difficult terrain and much less interest. It's really not that hard...just connect a few dots.


because you used the length of the FS as an argument that the state does not want A3 mountain ?! besides it is standard length for mountain lots, it includes TD as well.

and previously it happened that the state attempted 4 PPPs for A3 mountain. 4 !! yes, without proper planning (which it is oftimes criticised here for too much studies) which ended up in fail because no investor wanted to get onboard such project. last attempt was with _the_ Vinci, which refused the business-case. On A3 mountain was the sole motorway project in Romania attempted on PPP, like Serbia is doing with the Chinese. this doesn't mean the state didn't want, it rather wanted it badly and poorly at the same time. Now it will be done the proper way.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> I am minded to think that the A1 lots will fail during the design stage, c. Mid 2023, and then the Turks will walk away.


that will be the test indeed. if MAPA gets building permit, then they get halfway through it. And that will be about 2023 indeed.


----------



## MichiH

I just wanna quote what we discussed 2 months ago about the A1 feasibitlity study and the only bidder:



Le Clerk said:


> This is Yellow FIDIC project, so the bidders must perform the TD as well before construction proper. They assume a whole range of risks if the geological or technical information is not adequate . IMO it is better to have all inquiries stricken off at this stage of tender than have them blown off into full blocking issues due to claims in courts against the bidding procedure or worse, in contract execution.





Le Clerk said:


> In the case of A1 mountain, the FS for the mountain sections was failed by the consultant Spea Ingegneria Europea. Simply it did not deliver on mountain geo drillings according to contract, which was terminated. The FS was then “updated” with some geo studies done in-house by the Geological Institute. Based on this study the tenders for the mountain sections were launched.





MichiH said:


> I think that the answer to my question is, that documents are incomplete and Romanian authorities just gambled. Only one bidder is stupid enough to take the risk.
> 
> The bill will finally be paid by Romanian (or EU) tax payers
> And the motorway will not be in service by 2030. Maybe even not by 2040


Keeping this in mind, I agree with this:



sponge_bob said:


> I am minded to think that the A1 lots will fail during the design stage, c. Mid 2023, and then the Turks will walk away. After that a tender will be needed for a proper 'FS' , awarded in 2024 and report submitted 2026 New contractor appointed 2028 and they will complete their design in 2030 so the A1 construction_ would just about start within 10 years_ in that case Tomis3. We will know in 2 years if the Turks are not mobilised on the ground to build lots 2 and 3 by then.


----------



## tomis3

Le Clerk said:


> *because you used the length of the FS as an argument that the state does not want A3 mountain *?! besides it is standard length for mountain lots, it includes TD as well.
> 
> and previously it happened that the state attempted 4 PPPs for A3 mountain. 4 !! yes, without proper planning (which it is oftimes criticised here for too much studies) which ended up in fail because no investor wanted to get onboard such project. last attempt was with _the_ Vinci, which refused the business-case. On A3 mountain was the sole motorway project in Romania attempted on PPP, like Serbia is doing with the Chinese. this doesn't mean the state didn't want, it rather wanted it badly and poorly at the same time. Now it will be done the proper way.


No!!!! My problem is not that the FS is taking too long...it's that they are just now doin it and it should have been done more than a decade ago. But you can clearly see the pattern everywhere...on A1 they do a really shitty FS and end up with only 1 bidder (most likely resulting in project being blocked), on A8 they give the study some joke firm and on A3 they are only now doing what should have been done 10-15 years ago. Are we even following the same events?


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> We will know in 2 years if the Turks are not mobilised on the ground to build lots 2 *and 3* by then.


I missed that, but you keep saying this. Only lot 2 was awarded to MAPA. *Lot 3 is still pending for award ,and there there are also STRABAG and ASTALDI. *


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> I missed that, but you keep saying this. Only lot 2 was awarded to MAPA. *Lot 3 is still pending for award ,and there there are also STRABAG and ASTALDI. *


Are Mapa not the lowest bidder on Lot 3 as well as the only bidder on Lot 2 and awarded Lot 2 by default. ???


----------



## Le Clerk

tomis3 said:


> No!!!! My problem is not that the FS is taking too long...it's that they are just now doin it and it should have been done more than a decade ago. But you can clearly see the pattern everywhere...on A1 they do a really shitty FS and end up with only 1 bidder (most likely resulting in project being blocked), on A8 they give the study some joke firm and on A3 they are only now doing what should have been done 10-15 years ago. Are we even following the same events?


On A1 the shitty FS was done by an Italian company, nonetheless emerging from a contracting procedure that is mandatory. Still, you have companies such as ASTALDI and Porr working on 1/2 of PiSi already.

Same on A8. A Spanish firm designated as winner in a mandatory bidding process failed badly at doing the drillings, same as on A1 mountain.

on A3 they are finally putting it under EU funds after failed 4 times with a private investor. This is why they need a FS now, not before ! Maybe the fact that a Romanian company was awarded the contract will be of good omen this time.

No, I do not see the same pattern you see.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Are Mapa not the lowest bidder on Lot 3 as well as the only bidder on Lot 2 and awarded Lot 2 by default. ???


How would we know that?! the offers have not yet been assessed or at least communicated publically. and the ranking is based not only on the lowest offered price.


----------



## Le Clerk

Back to the signed contract for lot 2 of PiSi today. This is the entire PiSi section with each lots. Lot 2 belonging to MAPA is 31 km long and has 6 tunnels of various lenghts.


----------



## tomis3

Le Clerk said:


> On A1 the* shitty FS* was done by an Italian company, nonetheless emerging from a contracting procedure that is mandatory. Still, you have companies such as ASTALDI and Porr working on 1/2 of PiSi already.
> 
> Same on A8. A Spanish firm designated as winner in a mandatory *bidding process failed badly at doing the drillings*, same as on A1 mountain.
> 
> on A3 they are finally putting it under EU funds after failed 4 times with a private investor. This is why they need a FS now, not before ! Maybe the fact that a Romanian company was awarded the contract will be of good omen this time.
> 
> No, I do not see the same pattern you see.


You are wrong on A3...there was a FS done in the early 2000s I think and it was absolutely horrendous (just like A1 and A8) with no chance in hell of ever getting EU money. So you don't see a pattern with all these shitty FS? You think everything is just coincidence? Some dicks from Spain just decided one day to f*ck with our highway construction process I guess.


----------



## tomis3

Le Clerk said:


> Back to the signed contract for lot 2 of PiSi today. This is the entire PiSi section with each lots. Lot 2 belonging to MAPA is 31 km long and has 6 tunnels of various lenghts.
> 
> View attachment 2570324


I'll give you a realistic estimate for this: once a proper study is done and the contract awarded to a respectable firm it's going to take around 2 years per tunnel. Do the math.


----------



## Le Clerk

tomis3 said:


> I'll give you a realistic estimate for this: once a proper study is done and the contract awarded to a proper firm; it's going to take around 2 years per tunnel. Do the math.


What can I say?! That you are a good clarvoyant? IDK, let's talk again in 3 years from now to see if your prediction was "realistic" or not. 

Porr and ASTALDI are working well on the same FS as we speak.


----------



## Le Clerk

valkrav said:


> So, when this part of A8 with Prut Bridge will be realy in service? 2026? Or Later?
> I'm afrade not before 2030
> What is your forecast ?


Yes, probably it will be built by 2026-2027. The bridge will come along a bit earlier as planing is a bit more advanced.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Some news on A6 and Giurgiu region from the updated Transport Masterplan.
> 
> There is clear intention of A5 between Giurgiu and Bucharest, which would connect the current expressway bypassing Giurgiu to the east opened a few weeks ago, and the future expressway bypassing Giurgiu to the west currently in planning.
> 
> This A5 will connect to the future A6 west of Bucharest, ensuring optimal connection between Giurgiu and former Corridor IV as well towards A1 and A6. A6 will be 2x3 between Bucharest and the future A5 junction, amen!
> 
> Something along this map:
> View attachment 2576058


Source? Especially the 2x3 thing etc. The map does also not indicate any western bypass of Giurgiu.... I just wanna know what's fact, announced or just interpretation. Thanks.


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> Source? Especially the 2x3 thing etc. The map does also not indicate any western bypass of Giurgiu.... I just wanna know what's fact, announced or just interpretation. Thanks.


Especially if they have until 2040 to finish it, it seems to be a part of the new 'extended core' which is the newly announced Aegean-Baltic corridor with a 2040 timetable.

Assuming of course that this is a genuine national plan and not some crayon exercise.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Source? Especially the 2x3 thing etc. The map does also not indicate any western bypass of Giurgiu.... I just wanna know what's fact, announced or just interpretation. Thanks.


it is the updated Masterplan just adopted in the last days of 2021. I will get back with the exact pages to you. it is quite a long document.


----------



## Kamov

Honestly just the fact that it's in the masterplan doesn't mean anything, they change it like underwear. I can see the Bucharest - Danube canal is on the map, project which was stopped 30 years ago and will never be finalised. Also I can see the Pitesti - Brasov DX which is extremely difficult terrain and will probably never be built, short/medium term they will do only the Pitesti - Mioveni segment.
Regarding A5, it will probably be done in the long term but it's difficult to say at this point the exact route. I am guessing a new bridge in the area could also influence it's priority or route. For example a new bridge at Turnu Magurele / Zimnicea will further lower the necesity for A5 to Giurgiu.


----------



## Le Clerk

I think this is the first revision of the 2015 Masterplan actually.


----------



## Theijs

.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> I think this is the first revision of the 2015 Masterplan actually.


That would sound right, while these plans should be updated every 7 years to 'chime' with European funding windows the plan that s_hould have been ready in late 2013 _took a lot longer in Romania because the government between 2013 and 2014 decided that they would not bother building the A1 Ten-T corridor at all. 

After much leaning on by Brussels they finally came up with an 'acceptable' plan in 2015 and some of the regulars around here were forever fascinated by the process known as "planning" in Romania, isn't that right @MiciH


----------



## Theijs

Is there a link to the revision of 2021?


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Source? Especially the 2x3 thing etc. The map does also not indicate any western bypass of Giurgiu.... I just wanna know what's fact, announced or just interpretation. Thanks.





Le Clerk said:


> it is the updated Masterplan just adopted in the last days of 2021. I will get back with the exact pages to you. it is quite a long document.





Theijs said:


> Is there a link to the revision of 2021?








OneDrive







onedrive.live.com





The source about the 2x3 A6 is at page 48. It explains A6 will be 2x3 from the radial express starting from DR10 (Magurele Express).










The map of the south region is at p 223. 










Other regions can be checked as well.


----------



## Le Clerk

Romania's Golden Gate TBO end this year.


----------



## Le Clerk

A3: Nadaselu-Poarta Salajului, 43 km, by UMB, the most advanced project under Recovery Funds.


----------



## The Resident

Le Clerk said:


> mountains like in the EU are like nowhere. or better the Carpathians are unique for the world. what can I say?!


I have watched the Turkish engineering industry as its developed over the last 25 years. For example, 25 years ago British companies could get metro construction contracts. By about 2006 those types of projects were being built by domestic Turkish contractors. By about 2012 those domestic contractors were bidding for jobs overseas. The same thing has happened in other areas of infrastructure, including highway construction. Coincidentally I am on holiday in Turkey right now - the road network here is amazing and its a very mountainous country. Its slightly unfortunate that it seems to have built with foreign loans that they cant really afford but that's another story and its something that Romania is avoiding.


----------



## Le Clerk

Giurgiu by-pass drive at the begining of the year. This was opened last December.


----------



## Le Clerk

Bucharest to start planinng for the almost 100 km of radial expressways to connect the city with the DNCB and A0. the cost of building is estimate at 600 m euros











View attachment 2590279


----------



## metacatfry

Kamov said:


> Some users ignore the fact that romanian authorities contract feasability studies at a fraction of what a good study costs. You get what you pay for. This is combined with the fact that said studies are shelved for 15 years before being used which means it does not coincide with the reality in the field or are not meeting current standards/needs/expectations.


Is this why there's always landslides on new constructions in hilly areas in Romania?


----------



## Le Clerk

metacatfry said:


> Is this why there's always landslides on new constructions in hilly areas in Romania?


It is more of a geological problem in some geographical areas which cannot be avoided in all cases.


----------



## Le Clerk

A6: Bucharest-Alexandria contracted for FS with DP CONSULT SA – SC EXPLAN SRL – SCA TEAHA&FUZESI










this is the the second section of A6 to be contracted for studies after A6 Craiova-Drobeta-Lugoj (mountain seciton included) earlier in 2021.

Remaining section Alexandria-Craiova is for now deferred to an unclear timeline.


----------



## Le Clerk

A7 Buzau-Focsani to be tendered for works soon. the environmental approvals have been issued, FS+TD is completed. this is a 82 km section of A7 estimated at approx 1.2 b euros (due to Recovery Fund requirements: electro-stations, ITS systems, forest walls etc).






A7 Ploiesti-Buzau is still under evaluation of builders - winners TBA next month.


----------



## hegyaljai

Le Clerk said:


> A6: Bucharest-Alexandria contracted for FS with DP CONSULT SA – SC EXPLAN SRL – SCA TEAHA&FUZESI
> 
> View attachment 2599163
> 
> 
> this is the the second section of A6 to be contracted for studies after A6 Craiova-Drobeta-Lugoj (mountain seciton included) earlier in 2021.
> 
> Remaining section Alexandria-Craiova is for now deferred to an unclear timeline.
> 
> View attachment 2599189


I have seen different variants - even on masterplans - how to connect earliest Satu Mare to the network. So which one is the actual:
Arad-Oradea-Satu Mare (continuation of A11), or
Arad-Oradea-Suplacu de Barcau (even Zalau)-Satu Mare (on the A3)?


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> This year _should_ be fairly epic for a change. Romania will finally pass the magic 1000km number and should tender out MOST of the roads shown in CREAM on Le Clerks map here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sections have already been published but I would expect most of the rest in 2022 with the balance to publish next year.
> 
> Bonus question for you Le Clerk. Is there any chance that any of the _other_ high carpathian sections shown in Orange might get tendered out this year??


about the cream motorways, they are under Recovery Funds, and have to be contracted by end 2023 and completed/built by end 2026, as you said. some are U/C (40 km on A3 west of Cluj by UMB), some are tendered for works (10 km of Bear Tunnel section on A1, about 150 km on A7), and more under preparation for tender for works on A7 and A8, this year. all Recovery Funds project should be tendered for works this year (about 240 km left). 

the other colours are meant financing from either 2014-2020 EU budget or 2020-2027 EU budget, and are either U/C, in planning, or in tender. 

as to whether other mountain section are to be tendered for works this year, the clear response is no, because they are all in planning now. the only mountain section in tender procedure this year is A1 PiSi. And I do not think we'll have tenders for works on any mountain motorway earlier than 2024, on A3 and/or on A13.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> And I do not think we'll have tenders for works on any mountain motorway earlier than 2024, on A3 and/or on A13.


Thats just the thing, you cannot _realistically_ finish them by end 2029 if you only tender complex mountain sections out in 2024_ in the first place. 

Low mountain sections you do have a chance. _You can tender in 2024 for completion in 203x if they are core corridors as this 'extended core' concept from Brussels can get funded out to 2040 but I don't think the A3 and A13 will be fundable from Brussels after 2029 but that new bridge in Ruse and a new Motorway Ruse-Bucharest should be fundable even then.


----------



## valkrav

Le Clerk said:


> cream motorways, they are under Recovery Funds, and have to be contracted by end 2023 and completed/built by end 2026


I wish to mistake but this is not realistic looking current situation with motorways building


----------



## Le Clerk

valkrav said:


> I wish to mistake but this is not realistic looking current situation with motorways building


 motorway building proper is rather ok. the delays come from planning work and tendering rather.


----------



## valkrav

Le Clerk said:


> motorway building proper is rather ok.


Oh, yes, A1 Holdea-Margina, A3 Campia Turzii-Chetani building goes OK
A3 from Hu border up to Suplacu de Barcau what status now? Abandoned?


----------



## Le Clerk

valkrav said:


> Oh, yes, A1 Holdea-Margina, A3 Campia Turzii-Chetani building goes OK
> A3 from Hu border up to Suplacu de Barcau what status now? Abandoned?


it is like picking the exemption and making it a rule.


----------



## Le Clerk

Agrement was signed between the RO and SRB transport ministers for the construction of the Timisoara-Moravita-Belgrade motorway.

On the Romanian side, the FS will be completed this year, and then tender for works can be organized. Timisoara-Moravita motorway will have 73 km in lenght. 









Autostrada spre Serbia: Grindeanu anunță semnarea unui acord cu omologul sârb pentru construirea noului drum Timișoara - Moravița - Economica.net


Ministrul Transporturilor Sorin Grindeanu a anunțat vineri că va efectua în primăvară o vizită în Serbia pentru semnarea unui acord bilateral în vederea conectării celor două țări cu o șosea de mare viteză. După semnarea acestui acord, proiectul Timișoara - Moravița va intra în linie dreaptă...




www.economica.net


----------



## Le Clerk

Also, lot 2 of PiSi will be signed with MAPA next week apparently.









Autostrada Sibiu – Pitești. Contractul pentru proiectarea și execuția lotului 2 va fi semnat săptămâna viitoare


Contractul pentru proiectarea și execuția lotului 2 al Autostrăzii A1 Sibiu – Pitești va fi semnat săptămâna viitoare, a anunțat într-o conferință la




economedia.ro





In the same context, ASTALDI challenges the procedure for offer submission for Lot 3 of PiSi claiming the FS is insufficient. This will delay submission of offers past this month.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> claiming the FS is insufficient.


Not surprising! Sadly...


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> Not surprising! Sadly...


The A1 lot 2 Mapa contract will be €850m for 31km or €27m a km which is not hideous for high carpathian work mainly on bridges and tunnels. Porr are charging €32m a km on lot 4 down the road, 10km long. Again that could be worse in my opinion. 

Astaldi could have a case except that they _already_ won lot 5 down the road _*based on the same one*_ of those now infamous Romanian FS documents a year back. They would have to prove a downright fraud to win their challenge easily. 

Maybe they are playing for more time really.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Astaldi could have a case except that they _already_ won lot 5 down the road _*based on the same one*_ of those now infamous Romanian FS documents a year back. They would have to prove a downright fraud to win their challenge easily.
> 
> Maybe they are playing for more time really.


that *could* be the case (it is not like the FS is bullet proof).

these are the qualifying offers for L3 of PiSi, and only ASTALDI challenged the procedure so far - *which is a good sign, the rest could follow the bid to the end*:


Asocierea MAKYOL INSAAT + OZALTIN INSAAT
Asocierea MAPA INSAAT + CENGIZ INSAAT
Asocierea AKTOR + RIZZANI DE ECCHER
Asocierea STRABAG + ACCIONA CONSTRUCCION
IMPRESA PIZZAROTTI
Asocierea ASTALDI SPA + TANCRAD SRL


----------



## Le Clerk

the insane rate of work on UMB site on DX6 Braila-Galati at night!


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> only ASTALDI challenged the procedure so far


What was their specific complaint do you know??


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> What was their specific complaint do you know??


improper geo-studies for tunnels.
CNAIR says the builder should do their own geostudies during the design period which is pretty long for this contract, when theoretically the builder could fix the lack of proper geostudies. But that is a high risk any builder will take.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> improper geo-studies for tunnels.


Ooooof.  The defence, of course, is that they already knew the FS or 'studies' were complete shite before they even thought of bidding as they already read it for lot 5. 

Lets hope the work was rubbish rather than fraudulent, it did not seem to bother Mapa or Porr nearby.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Ooooof.  The defence, of course, is that they already knew the FS or 'studies' were complete shite before they even thought of bidding as they already read it for lot 5.
> 
> Lets hope the work was rubbish rather than fraudulent, it did not seem to bother Mapa or Porr nearby.


the thing is that all bidders had access to the FS since 2020 when the procedure started. But the legal challenge came only now, when of course it is most troubling for the procedure of builder selection. only that this issue could have been raised much earlier too.


----------



## sponge_bob

Imagine if the dust settled, Astaldi flounced off without bidding, .....and then only Aktor submitted a valid bid.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

It's not only the lack of geo-studies.
The fs contradicts itself with the technical details of the tunnels. On one page the width of the tunnel is 11.5 meters and on another page it appears at 10.5. Astaldi files a question: "Mate, which schematic is the right one, 11.5 or 10.5?"; to which CNAIR responds: "The one we provided in the documentation". Fucking bozos. Today Astaldi suspended the bid.


----------



## sponge_bob

Mascarpone1337 said:


> Astaldi files a question: "Mate, which schematic is the right one, 11.5 or 10.5?"; to which CNAIR responds: "The one we provided in the documentation".


These inconsistencies can happen _anywhere_ and the normal procedure is for the likes of CNAIR to clarify and to send a copy of the clarification to ALL THE BIDDERS at the same time. Some road agencies even have 'clarification meetings' where a pile of these are dealt with when all the bidders are in the same room, that way there is no possibility of 'favouritism' towards anybody.

In defence of CNAIR they will be busy dealing with many 100s of kms of work shortly whereas they were dealing with very little only a few years back, against CNAIR this is a very bad way to deal with their workflow and if this shite is repeated on the many tenders expected in 2022 there could be many court cases by next year as bidders try to get their money back.

If CNAIR staff are busy in court then they sure won't be busy appraising tenders and awarding them and approving final designs leading to badly needed roads being built.


----------



## Le Clerk

2 more lots of A7 on tender as of yesterday between Buzau and Focsani , 2 more will be tendered next week


----------



## Le Clerk

so tender for lot 3 of PiSi was suspended until ruling on ASTALDI's challenge. final offers were supposed to be submitted by 7 February, but that was obviously deferred until such ruling comes, hopefully fast, in a few weeks.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR signed today with MAPA&CENGHIZ the D&B contract for lot 2 of PiSi (31 km): 18 months design + 50 months build for approx 860 m euros. this is a high mountain lot, with 7 tunnels ranging from 250 m to 1.6 km, and 49 bridges and viaducts.












As a reminder, the status of A1 Pitesti-Sibiu is as following:


S1 is U/C, with opening expected this year
S2 has just bee signed
S3 is in tender for works, and has just been suspended by ASTALDI
S4 is in design phase with PORR (this is a contracted lot)
S5 is U/C with ASTALDI


----------



## Mascarpone1337

It's 12+45 months according to what they had bidden


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> CNAIR signed today with MAPA&CENGHIZ the D&B contract for lot 2 of PiSi (31 km): 18 months design + 50 months build


Design until august 2023 build until October 2027 that looks like ....BUT!

Are there extra time allowances for winter shutouts on top of that. or is it 50 months including what look like 4 winters. The nearby Transfagarasan is closed for 8 months of the year although I appreciate it is higher than the A1 will ever be.


----------



## pasadia

Well, it is a big difference in altitude (Transfagaras is going up to 2000m asl, this sector of Pitesti- Sibiu will be below 400m asl). Thus doesn't mean that there is no winter, but frankly I think that flash flooding is also an important risk during construction. 

Regarding your question - usually that allowances in taken under consideration from the start (so no, there should not be an extra-allowance). But given experience with other construction sites, we can expect delays, negotiations regarding how big these allowances should be, and probably another dispute regarding this matter.


----------



## The Wild Boy

The whole study, then design process takes a really long time, from what i have seen. In some countries designing a motorway takes much shorter, same for conducting a study. I understand that this is the carpathians we are talking about, but 18 months of design is just too much... is there a way to shorten that step, which could result with speeding up the process of when a given motorway begins construction? 

I heard there was some red / yellow fidic way of building roads, but i don't understand these. Does that mean that the builder itself would get to do the study and design in the same time? What's the negative side to that?


----------



## sponge_bob

The Wild Boy said:


> I understand that this is the carpathians we are talking about, but 18 months of design is just too much... is there a way to shorten that step,


IIRC Astaldi mobilised down the road during their official design period. There is nothing to stop you if _some of_ the route is signed off design wise and the land has been purchased.


----------



## Le Clerk

18 months design for a section of 31 km full of tunnels and viaducts is not much at all. actually, it would be really good news if the builder would get building permit within that time frame.


----------



## pasadia

You must understand that design phase means not only the design of the highway, but also obtaining construction permit (which involves also the expropriation part of all the land needed) plus resolving (or at least starting to resolve) the design and technical part of utilities replacement (always this is a big step, no matter if we are talking about moving electricity lines or underground infrastructure (although in that mountain area there are not so many of these). Also in these phase usually takes place the archaeological studies (and sometimes we have some surprises in that area also).


----------



## Le Clerk

According to API, a total of 100 km of motorways and expressways should open in 2022, and a total of 140 km of the same in 2023. As following.

2022 ~ 100 km


by June: DEx12 Craiova-Pitești S2 - 39,85 km
by December: A1 Sibiu-Pitești S1-13,17 km
by December: A0 south L2 - 10 km between DN5 and DN6
_by December: Braila bridge and connecting roads - 20 km (?)_
_by December: DEx12 Craiova-Pitești S1 - 18 km (?)_

those in italics and with (?) are not certain to open this year.

2023 ~140 km


A3 Nădășelu-Zimbor - 30,06 km
Nușfalău-Suplacu de Barcău - 13,55 km
A0 south all 3 lots - 51,20 km (additionally_ some lots on A0 north currently U/C by UMB?_)
DEx12 S3 Slatina-Colonești - 31,75 km
A3 Chețani-Câmpia Turzii - 15,7 km

___

This year should be the peak of expensive contracts for works signed for motorways, if only considering the mountain lots on A1 (about 2 billion euros), A1 "bear tunnels" section (about 300 m), and the lots currently tendered on A7 (around 3 billion euros in total), and A0 lots 1&3 (about 300 m euros).

There _could_ be some lots signed on A3 (maybe the Meses tunnel section which is also around 1 b euros?), and possibly on future A8, but these are less probable.


----------



## Le Clerk

The last bit of DNCB between A2 and DN5 was signed for FS+TD for the purpose of turning it into an expressway, as the rest of the DNCB which is currently under works for that goal. Junctions will be turned non-grade and the platform will be turned 2x2, with soundproofing walls etc. Some other junctions in the north will be turned non-grade taking into account the future radial expressways to be built in Bucharest on junctions with DNCB and A0. 









Other junctions are currently U/C on DNCB south,TBO this year.


----------



## Le Clerk

2 more lots of A7 Buzau-Focsani are on tender, with a total length of 68 km. These are only build contracts (Red FIDIC), meaning that design has already been performed, only works are implied in these contracts. Duration of works 2 years.

Source

Other lots on A7 should follow for tender in the coming months.


----------



## Le Clerk

This spring works should start at the large* by-pass of Galati (30 km), which ensures the connection between the 3 border point @ Giurgiulesti (RO-UA-MD) and the currently U/C expressway Galati-Braila and the Braila Bridge. 

*A shorter by-pass is currently U/C.










BTW:Braila-Galati expressway U/C


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is this the standard Romanian give way sign? The red border covers a much larger portion of the sign than in other countries.










By comparison:

France:









Portugal:









Germany:









UK:


----------



## cinxxx

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is this the standard Romanian give way sign? The red border covers a much larger portion of the sign than in other countries.


Yes, it is the standard one.
Some other people I know were surprised by this too 









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> the plan is for a TransRegio road. this is an unclear standard, but it should be 2x2 with some at grade and non-grade junctions. for example the junction with railway line Bucharest-Constanta is currently U/C and is going to be non-grade. same will be the junction with A2.
> 
> this is from the Masterplan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bad news is that for the most important and longest section Braila-Slobozia no upgrade is planned, not even to a TR road.
> 
> From Slobozia to Calarasi a TR road is planned, although the highest traffic is from Braila to Slobozia/A2.


So, about this project connecting Galati/Braila to Calarasi/BG border, its management was devolved from the central government to a local association formed of the counties crossed by the project. And now comes the news, the local association of counties decided to push for an expressway instead of TR standard (a somewhat degraded expressway). A FS+TD will be contracted next for this expressway about 150 km in lenght with a view to have all planning ready next year and tender it for works.


----------



## PovilD

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is this the standard Romanian give way sign? The red border covers a much larger portion of the sign than in other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By comparison:
> 
> France:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portugal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK:


Romanian "give way" sign a little bit resembles U.S. one. No other European country uses U.S. resembling yeld sign as far as I aware.


----------



## sponge_bob

PovilD said:


> No other European country uses U.S. resembling yeld sign as far as I aware.


YIELD, in English, is a crap word. If you wanna be clear you use this. Which one would you obey dude.??


----------



## ASB298

sponge_bob said:


> YIELD, in English, is a crap word. If you wanna be clear you use this. Which one would you obey dude.??


But by "stop" you need to fully stop the vehicle before continue to drive. By "Yield" only slow down and continue, no need to stop


----------



## ASB298

Le Clerk said:


> CNAIR signed today with MAPA&CENGHIZ the D&B contract for lot 2 of PiSi (31 km): 18 months design + 50 months build for approx 860 m euros. this is a high mountain lot, with 7 tunnels ranging from 250 m to 1.6 km, and 49 bridges and viaducts.
> 
> View attachment 2748212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a reminder, the status of A1 Pitesti-Sibiu is as following:
> 
> 
> S1 is U/C, with opening expected this year
> S2 has just bee signed
> S3 is in tender for works, and has just been suspended by ASTALDI
> S4 is in design phase with PORR (this is a contracted lot)
> S5 is U/C with ASTALDI


Should be beautiful with great scenery


----------



## Le Clerk

Mascarpone1337 said:


> Follow-up
> So it turned out that besides not replying to Cnair inquiry, their bid was twice as expensive as Cnair estimated. So their bid would have been considered non-compliant even if they responded to Cnair. Looks like their plate is full with PiSi2.
> Nota Bene: Bidding higher than what the contracting authority expects results in an automatic disqualification.


In other words, MAPA submitted an obviously invalid offer. To be disqualified.


----------



## valkrav

I'm afraid all last signed building contract fall out
Looking unpredictable price increases for construction materilas and fuel wich was not considered 2-3 months ago

And not only in Romania


----------



## sponge_bob

valkrav said:


> Looking unpredictable price increases for construction materilas and fuel wich was not considered 2-3 months ago


I said weeks ago that I would believe nothing until I saw mobilisation in 2024. At _current_ prices a piece of equipment will use around €1200 a month in diesel but that was €6-800 a month a few months ago when bids were submitted for contracts now entering a 1 year design phase.

I have no idea what the current concrete prices are but concrete needs fossil fuel electricity at manufacturing and that is not exactly cheap either. 

None of this is a particularly Romanian problem but the effects will be felt most by companies still in their design stage of a DB contract who are possibly facing a loss on paper before any construction starts.


----------



## Le Clerk

valkrav said:


> I'm afraid all last signed building contract fall out
> Looking unpredictable price increases for construction materilas and fuel wich was not considered 2-3 months ago
> 
> And not only in Romania


I already wrote this on the previous page:


Le Clerk said:


> CNAIR only now introduces legislation which allows for indexation of contract price according to increase of various cost components.


----------



## tomis3




----------



## Le Clerk

tomis3 said:


>


This is by Turkish Nurol. And it is going according to schedule! Should be opened early next year.


----------



## Le Clerk

Awesome mobilisation on DEx6 Galati-Braila by UMB.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR is getting closer to tendering works on the first sections of A8 (TgMures-Miercurea Nirajului 22 km). This is part of Recovery Plan.


----------



## Le Clerk

Satu-Mare by-pass. Opening postponed from last year to this year.


----------



## Le Clerk

Rizzani de Eccher - Mavgo Holding designated winner of 15 km of DNCB expansion to express road. Works include 3 non-grade junctions, including a 3 layer junction (a stackabout !?) and expansion to 2x2. Duration 3 years, of which 1 year design. Contract price : euro 100 m


----------



## Le Clerk

*A7: Ploiesti-Buzau*

CNAIR designated officially the Romanian-Bulgarian association Coni - Trace as winner of lot 2 (28 km) for 250 m euros. The lot includes 20 bridges and viaducts. I feel the construction time of only 20 months is a bit too short. 

Last week CNAIR officially designated the winner of Lot 1 of the same motorway (14 km), and the winner of Lot 3 will be shortly announced.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Things are shaping up nicely for A7. Ploiești - Focșani completed by 2027-ish?

A7 is much less complex than A1 or A3 through the Carpathians, so the risk is much lower.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Things are shaping up nicely for A7. Ploiești - Focșani completed by 2027-ish?
> 
> A7 is much less complex than A1 or A3 through the Carpathians, so the risk is much lower.


timeframe for the construction of A7 lots is approx 2 years, as in the above info. if they manage to contract all lots from Ploiesti to Pascani (approx 340 km) by end next year, which should actually happen acc to Recovery Plan timeline, then A7 to Pascani should open in a phased manner in 2024-2026, as per the Recovery Fund calendar. Mind you, design is already performed on this motorway project, only actual construction works are due.

There is another bit of A7 of approx 120 km, from Pascani to Siret/UA border, which is currently under FS+TD and which will be tendered probably starting 2024, and which could be indeed completed by 2027-2028. But this is not under Recovery Plan, but under EU budget 2020-2027/2029.


----------



## tomis3




----------



## LG_

Le Clerk said:


> *A7: Ploiesti-Buzau*
> 
> CNAIR designated officially the Romanian-Bulgarian association Coni - Trace as winner of lot 2 (28 km) for 250 m euros. T
> ----


I didn't know Trace would work in Romania. Actually they built the motorway sections with poorest quality over the last 15 years in Bulgaria. For example A1 between Chiran nad Stara Zagora, opened to traffic in Okt. 2007 and completly repaved last year.

Hope they do it better in RO. I am curious and will follow their performance.


----------



## Le Clerk

LG_ said:


> I didn't know Trace would work in Romania. Actually they built the motorway sections with poorest quality over the last 15 years in Bulgaria. For example A1 between Chiran nad Stara Zagora, opened to traffic in Okt. 2007 and completly repaved last year.
> 
> Hope they do it better in RO. I am curious and will follow their performance.


Trace was lauded in Romania as the Bulgarian UMB - UMB being a very top quality and very fast builder of Romanian origin, currently having a pipeline of projects of over EUR 1 b in Romania. Hopefully they will do al right. There are quality reviews during construction and I believe they will not be allowed to do a botched job.


----------



## SRC_100

LG_ said:


> I didn't know Trace would work in Romania. Actually they built the motorway sections with poorest quality over the last 15 years in Bulgaria. For example *A1 between Chiran nad Stara Zagora, opened to traffic in Okt. 2007 and completly repaved last year*.


This is standard maintenance action to repave road top-surface every 10-15 years! Sometimes even deeper layers of surface must be repaved. It doeasn`t mean low quality of works or fault. This applies, of course, to the asphalt surface, not the concrete one, which should be replaced every 30-50 years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's right, asphalt on a motorway typically has a service life of around 12 years, usually ranging from 9-10 years on lanes with a lot of trucks to 15 years on left lanes. It also depends on the climate of course, though no climate keeps asphalt free from deteriorating. 

If you apply a good lifecycle, it's good to preventively replace the top layer of asphalt before it breaks down into the sub layers (which is more expensive and time-consuming to replace). For example in France they generally have a cycle where they resurface the top layer on left lanes and a middle layer on right lanes on heavily traveled motorways. This means that there is no need for long duration road works in most cases, it can be done overnight or during weekend closures.


----------



## Le Clerk

DEx6 Galati-Braila - UMB working at night:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4851809278281770


----------



## Le Clerk

same DEx6 works

a superb video on how UMB is performing works - simply a spectacle to the eye!


----------



## The Wild Boy

Will that viaduct on A1 become the longest in Romania, once finished?

Quite a magnificent road, i can only imagine how the remaining of PiSi is going to look like. Through the Carpathians 

No easy task for sure, i hope construction companies get prepared well and take this job seriously...

Romania is going to learn a lot from just constructing PiSi through the Carpathians. It's going to be the basis of all other motorway projects through the Carpathians.

I never understand why more foreign construction companies don't get involved in Romania. They could build up their portfolio from building new roads in Romania, especially in rough terrain like the Carpathians. It's a win - win for everyone.


----------



## Le Clerk

I don’t think this one is longer or more impressive than Aciliu Viaduct which is a 10-15 km down the A1 after Sibiu.










BTW: this lot 1 of PiSi is expected to open by the end of this year.


----------



## adymartianul

Isn't Suplacu de Barcau the longest?


----------



## Le Clerk

adymartianul said:


> Isn't Suplacu de Barcau the longest?


yeah, it is, but it is not functional or completed.


----------



## Le Clerk

some ICs U/C on A0 south


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> some ICs U/C on A0 south


Is there a vid of the Aktor section of A0 South???


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Is there a vid of the Aktor section of A0 South???


Yes, I posted a couple some weeks ago.






As I said, they did some serious work, surprisingly indeed.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> I don’t think this one is longer or more impressive than Aciliu Viaduct which is a 10-15 km down the A1 after Sibiu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: this lot 1 of PiSi is expected to open by the end of this year.


When did this viaduct open? The asphalt of it does not look in a good shape. But i see temporary speed - limit signage so I'm assuming they are planning renovation works?
Can i know the story behind it? Was it Bechtel who screwed over or some Italian company? How could the government / authorities let that happen??


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## MichiH

The Wild Boy said:


> When did this viaduct open? The asphalt of it does not look in a good shape. But i see temporary speed - limit signage so I'm assuming they are planning renovation works?
> Can i know the story behind it? Was it Bechtel who screwed over or some Italian company? How could the government / authorities let that happen??


The section was opened on 14th November 2014. There were a lot of repairs west of the viaduct in 2015. It was being built by an infamous Italian company. See upthread.


----------



## Le Clerk

The viaduct suffered from the same issue of sliding slopes in the Transylvanian hills. Quite a headache that as well.


----------



## Le Clerk

DEx6 Braila-Galati


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes

Le Clerk said:


> these look like being posted near border entrances with Ukraine.


It is Ukrainian Cyrillic with Latin *I* instead of *И








*

The name Bistrita (Bistritsa) is of Slavic origin and means fast moving and clear (water).


----------



## Adrian.02

SevenSlavicTribes said:


> It is Ukrainian Cyrillic with Latin *I* instead of *И
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The name Bistrita (Bistritsa) is of Slavic origin and means fast moving and clear (water).


Meanwhile, in Bihor county, they wrote MNTHNЦЯ, instead of МИТНИЦЯ, but apparently, noone has noticed yet.(Basically, the cyrillic N has been invented by the romanians).









Indicatoare rutiere în limba ucraineană pe DN 19, în Bihor, pentru refugiaţii aflaţi în tranzit spre Ungaria (FOTO)


Poliţiştii rutieri din Bihor şi angajaţii Serviciului Drumuri Naţionale Oradea au montat mai multe indicatoare în limba ucraineană pe DN 19, spre punctele de trecere a frontierei din Săcueni şi Valea lui Mihai, pentru a uşura tranzitul refugiaţilor care vor să treacă frontiera cu Ungaria prin Bihor.




www.ebihoreanul.ro


----------



## hegyaljai

Adrian.02 said:


> Meanwhile, in Bihor county, they wrote MNTHNЦЯ, instead of МИТНИЦЯ, but apparently, noone has noticed yet.(Basically, the cyrillic N has been invented by the romanians).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indicatoare rutiere în limba ucraineană pe DN 19, în Bihor, pentru refugiaţii aflaţi în tranzit spre Ungaria (FOTO)
> 
> 
> Poliţiştii rutieri din Bihor şi angajaţii Serviciului Drumuri Naţionale Oradea au montat mai multe indicatoare în limba ucraineană pe DN 19, spre punctele de trecere a frontierei din Săcueni şi Valea lui Mihai, pentru a uşura tranzitul refugiaţilor care vor să treacă frontiera cu Ungaria prin Bihor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebihoreanul.ro


As far as I see, the correct spelling, making benchmark between the latin-ciril and ukrainian - if sombody can make difference - is not the number one problem for the surrounding countries.


----------



## Le Clerk

hegyaljai said:


> As far as I see, the correct spelling, making benchmark between the latin-ciril and ukrainian - if sombody can make difference - is not the number one problem for the surrounding countries.


did Hungary place similar signs in Ukrainian ?


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes

Adrian.02 said:


> Meanwhile, in Bihor county, they wrote MNTHNЦЯ, instead of МИТНИЦЯ, but apparently, noone has noticed yet.(Basically, the cyrillic N has been invented by the romanians).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indicatoare rutiere în limba ucraineană pe DN 19, în Bihor, pentru refugiaţii aflaţi în tranzit spre Ungaria (FOTO)
> 
> 
> Poliţiştii rutieri din Bihor şi angajaţii Serviciului Drumuri Naţionale Oradea au montat mai multe indicatoare în limba ucraineană pe DN 19, spre punctele de trecere a frontierei din Săcueni şi Valea lui Mihai, pentru a uşura tranzitul refugiaţilor care vor să treacă frontiera cu Ungaria prin Bihor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebihoreanul.ro


OMG you are right. The correct Ukrainian spelling is this.










It is funny that the Ukrainians use the same word like the Bulgarians and not like the Russians. 
The UKR and BG derives from Old Slavic *мъітьница *preserved also in the Belarussian








Belarussian








Ukrainian








Bulgarian








Russian

I find it very professional from the Romanian road agency to put Ukrainian signs on the roads in this hard times. Very rapid reaction.


----------



## Kamov

del


----------



## hegyaljai

Le Clerk said:


> did Hungary place similar signs in Ukrainian ?











Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## Adrian.02

hegyaljai said:


> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


I think you misunderstood the question, LeClerk was asking if the hungarian road authorities have placed new, ukrainian-language signs in Hungary in the past month, and I found an example here:








Ukrán nyelvű táblák jelentek meg a magyar utakon


A Magyar Közút Nonprofit Zrt. a gyorsforgalmi utakon található digitális tábláin három nyelven megjelenő feliratainál az elmúlt napokban már ukrán nyelven is közölnek út- és közlekedési információkat, hogy az Ukrajnából érkezők komfortosabban és biztonságosabban használhassák a magyarországi...




behir.hu


----------



## hegyaljai

Adrian.02 said:


> I think you misunderstood the question, LeClerk was asking if the hungarian road authorities have placed new, ukrainian-language signs in Hungary in the past month, and I found an example here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrán nyelvű táblák jelentek meg a magyar utakon
> 
> 
> A Magyar Közút Nonprofit Zrt. a gyorsforgalmi utakon található digitális tábláin három nyelven megjelenő feliratainál az elmúlt napokban már ukrán nyelven is közölnek út- és közlekedési információkat, hogy az Ukrajnából érkezők komfortosabban és biztonságosabban használhassák a magyarországi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> behir.hu


Any similiar example from Romania?


----------



## Adrian.02

^
I think that @ChrisZwolle , @SevenSlavicTribes and myself have posted enough examples(and errors) on this thread.


----------



## Le Clerk

Astaldi is doing a good job on PiSi L5






so does Porr on PiSi L1


----------



## Le Clerk

soon


----------



## Le Clerk

Concret beams factory on A0 south lot 2, by Alsim Alarko. Most of the beams go to the A0/A2 IC U/C also by Alsim Alarko, and to other overpasses on the same lots 2 and 3.


----------



## sponge_bob

Is there any chance Aktor could buy some too???


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Is there any chance Aktor could buy some too???


I am expecting them to, I don't think they'll build their own beams factory.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> I am expecting them to, I don't think they'll build their own beams factory.


Anything to hurry them along.  Have they finished the A10 yet???


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Anything to hurry them along.  Have they finished the A10 yet???


They have resumed works on that running hill last month. That after an expertise which ended up with more technical work to be done to stabilise the hill, meaning about 70 concrete poles 20 m deep and 1 m wide to be executed additionally. This apart form draining works etc. There’s a lot to be done still. Here’s a recent footage of the works.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> They have resumed works on that running hill last month.


IIRC they had a similar problem in Serbia that went on for bloody ages too. If not problem_s_ 









Serbia's infrastructure minister blames Greece's Aktor for delay in road construction


Greek civil engineering company Aktor has caused a significant delay to the opening of the entire eastern section of pan-European Corridor X in Serbia linking Nis to the border with Bulgaria, Serbia&



seenews.com







> "We have problems on Lot 2 where Greece's Aktor works but we are solving them... Be sure that we will notify all international financial organisations about what we have all gone through with this Greek company," Mihajlovic said in a press release issued by the infrastructure ministry on Sunday.
> 
> Aktor is the contractor of Bancarevo-Crvena Reka stretch, the last one of the section. The company was also in charge of the Prosek-Crvena Reka, Crvena Reka-Ciflik, Stanicenje-Pirot sections and Dimitrovgrad bypass of the Nis-Dimitrovgrad motorway, part of pan-European Corridor X, which were opened behind schedule.











Construction of protective gallery on the slope C6 on the motorway E80, Prosek-Crvena Reka, LOT 2: Bancarevo – Crvena Reka, public procurement no. 1.3.3./19 (Serbia) - Integral Inženjering


Employer: Koridori Srbije, d.o.o. (LTD) BelgradeContractor: Integral inženjering a.d. (PLC) LaktašiValue of works: 14.9 million BAM or 7.6 million EUR General information about project: Corridor 10 je one of the most important Trans-European transport corridors that passes through Serbia. The...




www.integralinzenjering.com


----------



## Le Clerk

AKTOR delayed the works on L2 of A10 for more than 2 years indeed. But now this landslide is not their fault TBH. It's just a natural phenomenon which is difficult to anticipate. From what I am reading they've already executed 8 of the 70 poles in the last 2 weeks. I think they'll complete the works by the middle of the year.


----------



## Le Clerk

MAPA&CENGHIZ produced a rather nice simulation of L2 of PiSi. Good work thus far! 😄


----------



## Le Clerk

The missing lot on A1 Margina-Holdea "Bear tunnel lot" has just been retendered for works, after the previous tender was cancelled less than a month ago for improper bids (read offered price 2x estimated price). Hope this goes ahead well this time.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> MAPA&CENGHIZ produced a rather nice simulation of L2 of PiSi. Good work thus far! 😄


Interesting visualization. Not very realistic, but it still shows a good overview of how things will look like. 

Now that I see this, PiSi won't be that complicated as i originally anticipated. I don't see a lot of spaces for rest stops, i wonder where would they find any space to build one? Plus no any kind of interchanges, let alone emergency passages, during an accident one would have to drive all the way across the mountains to turn around? There's a lot of questions that could come on mind when building such a motorway project through such a hard terrain. Looks very Swiss and Bosnian to me, at least the way that this is going to get built, those countries have similar motorways through similar terrain. 

I'm assuming there will be big rest stops before and after the mountain part. It will be an interesting thing regardless. 

Anyways, are there any other similar visualization videos for PiSi? I remember there being one, but can't find it.


----------



## Le Clerk

I think services spaces will be available after design is completed - MAPA&CENGHIZ only now start the design phase of the contract. But I wonder where such spaces are available, the physical space is very limited jn the mountains. That and the fact that there are no major localities in the mountains proper mean that ICs are not necessary.

Here’s a simulation for PiSi 5(Pitesti-Curtea de Arges) which is currently U/C


----------



## sponge_bob

I think it is a version 1 "V1" design and a lot of the detail you asked for will be added in later versions before the final design is approved, emergency accesses and junctions and rest areas among them,


The Wild Boy said:


> Now that I see this, PiSi won't be that complicated as i originally anticipated. I don't see a lot of spaces for rest stops, i wonder where would they find any space to build one? Plus no any kind of interchanges, let alone emergency passages, during an accident one would have to drive all the way across the mountains to turn around? There's a lot of questions that could come on mind when building such a motorway project through such a hard terrain.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR opens officially the first rehabilitated bridge between Romania and Moldova after communism ended. This bridge @ *Giurgiulesti* will help traffic of refugees coming from Ukraine but also the commercial traffic between Romania/EU and Ukraine.

More bridges are planned for similar rehabilitation and are under planning phase. 
















































__ https://www.facebook.com/IrinelScriosteanu/posts/513046593540535


----------



## Le Clerk

also related to bridges.

UMB is to sign a contract for a new bridge over the Siret river @*Cosmesti* which is going to ensure the direct connection of the future A7 motorway now in tender procedure with the RO/MD border, on the old alignment of Coridor 9.

duration of works is 2 years and includes design.











works will include a bridge over the main railway line (and a bypass)

















Nou pod peste Siret FOTO


Ministrul Transporturilor, Sorin Grindeanu, a afirmat, că s-a făcut un pas important pentru construcția unui nou pod peste Siret în județul Galați, fiind desemnat câștigătorul pentru construcția un pod la Cosmești, pe DN 24. Investiția este estimată la peste 146 de milioane de lei. Durata...




www.profit.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

structures on the future A0/A2 junction coming along, U/C by Alsim Alarko - this is where the beam factory above ships part of its production.



















----- 

and below are works on the other side of A0 - the A0/A1 junction by AKTOR


----------



## Le Clerk

works started on the 19 km of connection road between A3 and Oradea by-pass, of which 13 km is expressway part of future A11 Oradea-Arad, and of Via Carpatia. U/C by STRABAG.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> It works for me and refers to the "northern motorway" Satu Mare - Bistrita - Suceava.


ah, ok, that is the last mountain motorway to be built, but it is not all mountain, some sections are currently U/C like the Satu-Mare by-pass, or very useful such as the connection to Dej and Bistrita. This northern motorway is not only about the mountain part as people might want to believe, most of it is about connecting the cities in the northern Romanian plateau.


----------



## Le Clerk

the insanely difficult UMB lot on A3, 40 km of hill cutting and viaduct bridging. this is under Recovery Fund


----------



## Le Clerk

this guy is a roadtrip vlogger and he made this roadtrip report from the RO-UA border checkpoint @Siret where most of the Ukrainian refugees enter Romania. This is also the border point where the A7 motorway in Romania should end.


----------



## The Wild Boy

The Wild Boy said:


> Understandable.
> 
> So from what i have red and understood so far, all the planned 2x3 motorways in Romania will be:
> 
> 
> Bucharest - Pitesti
> Bucharest - Alexandria
> Bucharest - A7 Interchange near Ploiesti
> And motorways that are going to be built with space for a 2x3 expansion:
> 
> A0 Bucharest Ring Road
> Parts of DNCB
> Some new roads connecting to Bucharest
> Is this correct?


Coming back to my original post, is this correct?


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Coming back to my original post, is this correct?





The Wild Boy said:


> Understandable.
> 
> So from what i have red and understood so far, all the planned 2x3 motorways in Romania will be:
> 
> 
> Bucharest - Pitesti : this is A1, planed to be extended in phases to 2x3, starting from Bucharest end; no planning yet for that, although this is under 2030 motorway expansion program
> Bucharest - Alexandria: this is A6, planned for 2x3 for a section near Bucharest, where future A5 connecting with Bulgaria will merge. FS+TD is ongoing now
> Bucharest - A7 Interchange near Ploiesti: this is A3, and it is currently 2x3 for approx 20 km from Bucharest, with possibility to extend to 2x3 to the junction with future A7; no planning for that.
> And motorways that are going to be built with space for a 2x3 expansion:
> 
> A0 Bucharest Ring Road: yes
> Parts of DNCB: yes
> Some new roads connecting to Bucharest: this remains to be seen; these roads will enter FS phase in the future, and that will decide which will be 2x2 and which 2x3; for example A3 connection road in Bucharest is 2x3.
> 
> Edit: Specifically stating motorways that have the space to be expanded from 2 to 3 lanes, without taking away the hard shoulder.
> Is this correct?


see my answer in blue in your text


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> see my answer in blue in your text


Thanks for the answers!


----------



## Mathias Olsen

*Motorway A1 Sibiu-Pitești viaduct Valea Talmacelului progress*


----------



## Le Clerk

Romanian parliament just passed a law allowing for a speed of 120 km/h on expressway in anticipation of the opening next week of the first segment of DEx12.


----------



## Le Clerk

Urs lovit de masina pe DN1, la Cornu







youtube.com


----------



## tomis3




----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> Urs lovit de masina pe DN1, la Cornu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


How did that bear even end there? Aren't most 4 lane roads protected with a fence in Romania? Is that location known for bears to roam at? This just seems quite weird that an animal can come and cross like that. 

Maybe building more animal overpasses could hell, if there's a big animal activity recorded near such busy roads. 

Contrary to that, does Romania have any / plan any animal overpasses?


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> How did that bear even end there? Aren't most 4 lane roads protected with a fence in Romania? Is that location known for bears to roam at? This just seems quite weird that an animal can come and cross like that.
> 
> Maybe building more animal overpasses could hell, if there's a big animal activity recorded near such busy roads.
> 
> Contrary to that, does Romania have any / plan any animal overpasses?


That is a national road (DN1), even though a 2x2 road with Jersey barriers. National roads in Romania do not have protective fences against animal intrusion, only motorways have.

Also the bear population in Romania is quite high and so that kind of event where bears get into the road and then get hit by a car is bound to be very frequent. Bears enter towns and cities very frequently so it is expected they’d get onto roads.

Maybe an idea would be to build fences on that particular road indeed.


----------



## Le Clerk

DEx12 : first km (19 km) to open next Thursday . that is Lot 1 of Section 2 by UMB.


----------



## Skorpija1979

It is really disappointing that in Romania, despite EU membership, the motorway network is so sluggish and bad. At the moment it is 930 km (stand. Dec 2021)! If you look around southeastern Europe, e.b. in former Yugoslavia (despite wars and sanctions) in the last 20 years it has been possible to build up a motorway network of about 3500 km. But that's what the Cinesen, Americans and Turks😂are building there, so what did Romania's accession to the EU bring in this respect? 👎

ANSWER


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Skorpija1979 said:


> what did Romania's accession to the EU bring in this respect? 👎


Weak bait


----------



## Le Clerk

Skorpija1979 said:


> It is really disappointing that in Romania, despite EU membership, the motorway network is so sluggish and bad. At the moment it is 930 km (stand. Dec 2021)! If you look around southeastern Europe, e.b. in former Yugoslavia (despite wars and sanctions) in the last 20 years it has been possible to build up a motorway network of about 3500 km. But that's what the Cinesen, Americans and Turks😂are building there, so what did Romania's accession to the EU bring in this respect? 👎
> 
> ANSWER




TBH, most of Romania’s motorway network has been built after EU accessions and with EU money. So there goes your answer.

Also, Romania gets pro rata most of the EU Recovery funds for infrastructure of all EU states - more than 50% of the EU recovery funds earmarked for Romania. 

So yes, without the EU, Romania would’ve build a lot less infrastructure. There are currently no motorway or expressway projects built on government funds solely. All are on EU funds of some sort or nature.


----------



## Skorpija1979

This means that without the EU funds even fewer motorways would be built! I find that even more frightening!! A country like Serbia e.b. whose EU membership is far away (if at all) has a longer motorway network (although less than 1/3 of the state area of Romania) How can it be that Romanian politics so Neglected


----------



## sponge_bob

Serbia is a bad comparison to anything so lets not bother with it any more.


----------



## Le Clerk

Skorpija1979 said:


> This means that without the EU funds even fewer motorways would be built! I find that even more frightening!! A country like Serbia e.b. whose EU membership is far away (if at all) has a longer motorway network (although less than 1/3 of the state area of Romania) How can it be that Romanian politics so Neglected


Romania will catch up a lot in the coming decade in terms of infrastructure just looking at the lot of projects U/C or in the pipeline. And IDK if you are aware, but it is a lot more bureaucratic and time consuming to build infrastructure on EU funds than on Chinese loans.


----------



## Ionuty

Skorpija1979 said:


> This means that without the EU funds even fewer motorways would be built! I find that even more frightening!! A country like Serbia e.b. whose EU membership is far away (if at all) has a longer motorway network (although less than 1/3 of the state area of Romania) How can it be that Romanian politics so Neglected


Lmao. Most of Serbia's motorway was built during the Yugoslavian regime. Romania meanwhile, had jack-shit after the Revolution, the vast majority of what we have was built in the last decades. So yeah, stop patting yourself on the back with so much fervor.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> So by 2030 the entire A6 open, or am i wishing too much?


That seems to be the plan - it actually is according to the updated masterplan of 2021, and the authorities are actually willing to speed it up by cutting down the planning stage.

However, we discussed the possible alignments on the Romanian forum, and the available mountain alignment for A6 is pretty insane and a lot more difficult than on A1 or A3, because A6 should cut through mountain ranges instead of going along the valleys of the mountain slopes as in the case of PiSi or CoBra or even A13 mountain. The mountain ranges are such on A6 that they have to drill through them, and then raise viaducts in between the mountain ranges. Of course the actual alignment will be decided by FS. The good news is that it would be "only" 20-30 km of that kind of crazy tunnelling+viaduct stuff, still quite a lot. Note the alignment is pretty close to the Danube Gorge.


----------



## Le Clerk

Also, A1 missing section of 10 km in between Lugoj and Deva (so-called "Bear Tunnel section") has been relaunched today, just a couple of weeks after it was canceled due to an invalid offer.

This is under recovery plan.


----------



## sponge_bob

In reality it will be hard to find contractors unless the quality of the FS is good and it could take many rounds of tenders between 2025 and 2030 to even appoint a contractor.


Le Clerk said:


> the authorities are actually willing to speed it up by cutting down the planning stage.


Easy, just produce a crap FS as fast as possible. You might as well reschedule the A6 into the pre 2040 timeframe and give up on the optimism bias Le Clerk 



Le Clerk said:


> A6 planning services from Filiasi to Lugoj (so including the difficult mountain section) were tendered with the duration of the services basically halved from over 3 years to less than 2 years. Technically works could start in 2025 with chances to be completed by 2030.


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ that is just trolling at this point. the intention is clearly to build A6 as fast as decently possible.


----------



## sponge_bob

Opening the A6 by 2030 is impossible and you know it. The EU funding window is to end 2029.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Opening the A6 by 2030 is impossible and you know it. The EU funding window is to end 2029.


It is very difficult yes. I’d be happy if most of A6 would be built by 2030, maybe a half profile thorough the most difficult mountain section. That is possible IMO. As to funding, this is strategic to EU, I am sure funding will not be a problem at all, even post 2030 if the case.


----------



## sponge_bob

I dont think half profile tunnels are allowed any more, not if they are over 500m long.

Best scenario for the A6 is that the lower sections at either end are completed by end 2029 with the balance rolled into this new EU 'extended core' plan to be delivered by 2040. It could well take 5-6 years to finish the complex bits AFTER you finally appoint a contractor.


----------



## sponge_bob

In case anyone is wondering about this 2040 number the following description is helpful. This revision was originally spotted back in December by none other than LeClerk. 



https://www.europarl.europa.eu/RegData/etudes/BRIE/2022/729314/EPRS_BRI(2022)729314_EN.pdf



The EU core network including both the A1 and A6 *was to be completed in 2030.* The A1 is roughly on target to make that deadline. I mean roughly rather than certainly. Until I see full site mobilisation on all the last segments of A1 by 2024, with designs fully agreed, I won't believe it is happening. !!!

A new EU corridor, roughly the Via Carpathia concept, was then designated in 2021 for Eastern Europe along the current EU eastern border. This was first called the Aegean-Baltic corridor and it is now renamed to the Aegean-Black Sea-Baltic corridor in that link.

It runs roughly Gdansk-Kosice-Oradea-Bucharest-and then to the eastern tip of Greece near Turkey via Bulgaria. The target for finishing this new corridor is 2040 and it is called the 'extended core' as it has only been created in the last year. The link provides some context.

The current shenanigans east of Romania make this new corridor even more important than it was, upon initial creation, in late 2021. Remember that a core corridor is both rail ...pretty high speed...and road in parallel. They will throw in sea ports as a third transport mode in the new corridor.


----------



## Le Clerk

It goes without saying the easier lots would get finished first. The mountain lots are the really difficult stuff and they could indeed get into period post 2030.


----------



## sponge_bob

There was, to my mind, a possibility that the A6 would be dropped from EU plans and that possibility existed for a number of years in the 2010s. Seeing as Romania did nothing about the A6 there was a tacit agreement between Brussels and Bucharest on the matter, namely to do nothing about the A6.

I don't believe that is the case any more and it is back on the table in Brussels as a significant priority now. This means Romania has to get the finger out. 


Le Clerk said:


> It goes without saying the easier lots would get finished first. The mountain lots are the really difficult stuff and they could indeed get into period post 2030.


----------



## Le Clerk

TBF A6 was tendered for planning since early last year, way before this war in Ukraine was even considered. It was more a priority of the former minister of transportation, and former member of SSC.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> TBF A6 was tendered for planning since early last year,


Sounds like the budget is too low. I have never seen a top tier engineering firm mentioned as the winner of an FS tender in the Carpathians and God knows there have been a lot of those FS's to date. 

Even if you got someone to agree to do the A6 FS in 2 years.   then they might come back and say it is too hard.   Such as the Carpathian A13 FS only a few weeks ago.



https://brasov.co/2022/04/02/economica-internet-brasov-bacau-highway-design-deadline-is-extended-by-four-months-psd-bacau-chief/





> the designer of the A13 Bacău – Braşov highway, Search Corporation, *requested the extension of the design contract by one year (350 days!),* Citing the difficulty of conducting geotechnical studies and the lack of specialized companies in drilling “


then



> he National Company for Road Infrastructure Management *(CNAIR) reduced the designer’s request to one third, reducing it to 4 months (123 days)*. “But even so, we are talking about the precious time lost on this fundamental infrastructure objective


Bad as that sounds_ there might yet_ be a finished FS for an A13 carpathian crossing east of Brasov in 2022. The A6 is at least 2 years behind that and realistically more like 3 years seeing as nobody is even appointed to design it yet. The A13 contract is for around €5m euros to design at least 160km.


----------



## BG_AT

Does anybody know when the A1 highway part from Sibiu to Boita will be finished and openend for traffic?


Whats the current situation for the A1 highway part from "Margina to Cosevita" which is between Lugoj and Ilia?


----------



## Mascarpone1337

BG_AT said:


> Does anybody know when the A1 highway part from Sibiu to Boita will be finished and openend for traffic?
> 
> 
> Whats the current situation for the A1 highway part from "Margina to Cosevita" which is between Lugoj and Ilia?


Will be rebid on monday probably


----------



## MichiH

BG_AT said:


> Whats the current situation for the A1 highway part from "Margina to Cosevita" which is between Lugoj and Ilia?


The latest update was posted on this thread 11 hours ago:



Le Clerk said:


> Also, A1 missing section of 10 km in between Lugoj and Deva (so-called "Bear Tunnel section") has been relaunched today, just a couple of weeks after it was canceled due to an invalid offer.
> 
> This is under recovery plan.


----------



## Le Clerk

BG_AT said:


> Does anybody know when the A1 highway part from Sibiu to Boita will be finished and openend for traffic?


Most probably this year by end of it.


----------



## Le Clerk

A7: bids for the construction of the 83 km section between Buzau and Focsani to be announced after 5 May. Execution of works is between 20 and 26 months for all 4 lots.










and below there is a good visualisation of the motorway and expressway projects in the region of NE and SE Romania.

Only Galati-Braila expressway (DEx 6) is U/C in that picture, but quite a few of lots on A7 could see works this year, maybe on full distance between Ploiesti and Focsani (about 150 km).

From Focsani to Pascani the tender process is yet to be launched - later this year.

Braila-Buzau and Braila-Focsani expressway/motorway is still under FS, but could see tender of works this year, if not the next one surely.

A8 Tg Mures-Iasi is under SF, with some sections more or less advanced. Tender for works could be on Ro-Md motorway bridge at Ungheni, and the small sections of A8 under Recovery Plan near Tg Mures and Tg Neamt.

A13: FS is ongoing with completion this year - we could see tenders for works next year.

A7: Pascani-Siret FS is ongoing with works to be tendered next year.

Bacau-Piatra Neamt expressway: the FS is ongoing with completion this year. Tenders for works could be organized next year.

The rest are not even at FS stage.











In total more than 1,000 km of motorway and expressway are planned.


----------



## Le Clerk

a good footage of DEx12 S2L1 19 km opened a couple of days ago


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR to sign with Rizzani for 15 km of DNCB (SW quarter) between A1 junction and DN5. Junctions will be non-grade, including a 3-layered junction. 









Centura București: Contractul pentru lărgirea la 4 benzi între DN5 - A1 poate fi semnat cu italienii de la Rizzani, după ce a fost respinsă contestația turcilor - Economica.net


Consiliul Național de Soluționare a Contestațiilor (CNSC) a respins miercuri contestația turcilor de la Alarko în cazul licitației pentru lărgirea la patru benzi a Centurii București pe sectorul sudic dintre DN5/Jilava și A1/Chiajna. Astfel, poate fi semnat contractul cu asocierea declarată...




www.economica.net


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> CNAIR to sign with Rizzani for 15 km of DNCB (SW quarter) between A1 junction and DN5. Junctions will be non-grade, including a 3-layered junction.


Rizzani or Rizzani de Eccher already have a contract to build a 10km Craiova South bypass by next year. It will interesting to see how they perform as they are a new entrant to the Romanian market.





__





Rizzani de Eccher, 2 centuries of innovation as general contractor


Professionalism, promptness and dynamism allow to face complex and articulated activities in different geographical areas at the same time.




www.rizzanideeccher.com


----------



## Le Clerk

and one bad news from today.

*A3: Biharia-Chiribis (30 km)*

the contract for the construction of the lot was terminated today due to failure of the builder to fulfil the contract. the builder Selina massively underbid this lot in 2020 when it won the contract, and then refused to fulfil the contract without a significant contract price increase from CNAIR, which would've been illegal and which CNAIR refused to award.

Under the recent legislation amendments, CNAIR could FFW and award this contract to the next bidder in the tender.


----------



## Le Clerk

the EU plans an amendment to the TEN-T regulation to include Ukrainian routes. this probably will include connections with certain Romanian motorways and rails. In terms of motorway, I am looking at A7 extension into Ukraine and probably DEx6 currently U/C near Galati. 




*New infrastructure connections*
_*New infrastructure connections will need to be established in the framework of the reconstruction of Ukraine, which will go much beyond what was so far envisaged in the framework of the Economic and Investment Plan for Ukraine. The assessment of the future needs should focus on:*_

_* upgrading of the cross-border connections (road-road, rail-road and rail-rail) between the EU and Ukraine and optimisation and modernisation of transport flows in terms of infrastructure capacity, interoperability and efficiency of the border crossing services, including reopening of additional border-crossing points. The necessary investments can be supported by the Connecting Europe Facility (CEF) programme;*_
_* developing new Trans-European Transport (TEN-T) core network corridors connecting EU to Ukraine and Moldova;*_
* improving the connectivity and navigability on the Rhine-Danube corridor to ensure a more efficient traffic through a strengthened coordination between ports and river authorities in the EU, Ukraine and Moldova.*

*


https://cdn.g4media.ro/wp-content/uploads/2022/05/COM_2022_217_1_EN_ACT_part1_Solidarity-lanes-adopté-12-05-2022.pdf


*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> the contract for the construction of the lot was terminated today due to failure of the builder to fulfil the contract.


For more context, it was awarded in June 2020 with a 24 month deadline (6 for design, 18 for execution). So according to the original contract, it should have been nearly completed by now. How much has actually been done there?



http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/cnair-semnat-contractul-pentru-proiectarea-%C8%99i-1


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> For more context, it was awarded in June 2020 with a 24 month deadline (6 for design, 18 for execution). So according to the original contract, it should have been nearly completed by now. How much has actually been done there?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/cnair-semnat-contractul-pentru-proiectarea-%C8%99i-1


I do not think anything was done in terms of actual works, since the contract termination was grounded on failure to deliver the design services, which are before the actual works.

The builder hoped to obtain a contract price increase of the size of +35%, which is not allowed under the law. Too bad the termination comes too late, though hope CNAIR is capable to recontract it rather soon. The law has changed and they do not have to go through the tender process again. They can go to the bidders next in line, and if they agree they can go to signing of the contract for the building of the lot.


----------



## normaveche

Who is the next bidder in line, Strabag?


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> *A7 Buzau-Focsani (82,44 km)*
> 
> bids for works should be opened today for this section of A7, broken down in 4 lots. *
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182599
> *
> 
> From Ploiesti to Buzau all lots have builders and building permits. With a bit of luck we can see works on these lots this year.
> 
> From Focsani to Bacau there are issues with the FS, it is still ongoing.
> 
> From Bacau to Pascani the tender for works should be launched soon.
> 
> These are all projects under Recovery Funds.



*A7 Pascani-Bacau* (77 km) under final approval by the government - the FS+TD are completed and approved as good to go. Est value of 1.2 b euros.
From this moment we should expect tender of works soon.

– Lotul 1 (km 0+000 – km 30+300), Săucești [BC]-Trifești [NT] 30,300 km.
– Lotul 2 (km 30+300 – km 49+299), Trifești [NT]-Gherăești [NT] 18,999 km.
– Lotul 3 (km 49+299 – km 77+393.7), Mircești [IS]-Pașcani [IS] 28.095 km.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> The builder hoped to obtain a contract price increase of the size of +35%,


They should ban them for a few years, timewasters. Did they even complete the design , meaning a new contract would be build only??


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> *A7 Pascani-Bacau* . Est value of 1.2 b euros.


This is over €40m a km and it is not even mountain. what on earth is going on here????? 

Bacau to Focsani, whenever that is tendered under the recovery plan, is pretty bumpy but north of Bacau, no.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> This is over €40m a km and it is not even mountain. what on earth is going on here?????
> 
> Bacau to Focsani, whenever that is tendered under the recovery plan, is pretty bumpy but north of Bacau, no.



EU Green Deal requirements for this motorway to fall under the Recovery Plan: forest walls, EV charging stations, digital surveillance and info systems etc. 😇

I believe they also take into account the huge price increase for building materials in this period, and thus want to avoid situations where the project runs out of budget. 

But also:

112 bridges
9 junctions, including the large turbine junction A7/A8 which is going to be built under this project of A7 near Pascani
4 secured parkings
4 short term parkings
1 maintenance center
50 charging stations for EVs
forest walls on the entire length

Below it is a render of the parkings with forest walls:











And BTW this is the turbine IC A7/A8 @Pascani which is going to be built under this A7 project


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> They should ban them for a few years, timewasters. Did they even complete the design , meaning a new contract would be build only??


No, they did nothing AFAIK. While CNAIR wasted time being afraid to terminate without due course.


----------



## sponge_bob

That greenwash on the A7 should only add €5m a km on a bad day. €40m a km is high mountain costs for bridges and tunnels with difficult access.  Look at the A1 bids from Porr and Astaldi.

Even if we include land costs of 1/3 in the cost per km it is still too high.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> That greenwash on the A7 should only add €5m a km on a bad day. €40m a km is high mountain costs for bridges and tunnels with difficult access.  Look at the A1 bids from Porr and Astaldi.


I am expecting the final price to go down significantly. 

For ex on A7 Ploiesti-Buzau lot 2 (28 km) the winning offer was for 250 m euros, which is almost Euro 10 m / km.


----------



## sponge_bob

A7 Focsani -Buzau might test those per km price estimates. Any idea when that portion is ready for tender??

The A8 stubs east and west of Pascani too. If they have a wide land take and forests and EV infra as well.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> A7 Focsani -Buzau might test those per km price estimates. Any idea when that portion is ready for tender??


Tenders are closed for Buzau-Focsani. We are waiting for announcement of winners.
See below.



Le Clerk said:


> *A7 Buzau-Focsani (82,44 km)*
> 
> bids for works should be opened today for this section of A7, broken down in 4 lots. *
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182599
> *
> 
> From Ploiesti to Buzau all lots have builders and building permits. With a bit of luck we can see works on these lots this year.
> 
> From Focsani to Bacau there are issues with the FS, it is still ongoing.
> 
> From Bacau to Pascani the tender for works should be launched soon.
> 
> These are all projects under Recovery Funds.





> The A8 stubs east and west of Pascani too. If they have a wide land take and forests and EV infra as well.


The A8 bits under Recovery Funds, west of Pascani and east of Tg Mures, are delayed due to the FS consultant.  A8 is the most delayed project under the Recovery Plan and it runs the risk of missing the tight milestones and thus funding under Recovery Plan.

On the other hand, on A7 we should see fresh works next year for most of the 330 km under Recovery Plan.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> On the other hand, on A7 we should see fresh works next year for most of the 330 km under Recovery Plan.


Is there a backup plan to use up recovery funds, I am thinking flat sections of A7 north of Pascani or a bit of A6 , all flat sections with no major structures to hold things up for a 2026 completion and with an FS already on the shelf. ??


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Is there a backup plan to use up recovery funds, I am thinking flat sections of A7 north of Pascani or a bit of A6 , all flat sections with no major structures to hold things up for a 2026 completion and with an FS already on the shelf. ??


You can find below the funding sources for the motorway and expressway plan, as per the last update at the beginning of the year.

Yellow line means Recovery Funds
Red, orange, and light blue means EU funds from 2020-2027/29 EU budget
Dark blue means projects with implementation post 2027.
Dotted lines in yellow and light blue means projects with mixed funding, pre and post 2027










of course, things can change a lot during the coming years.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Le Clerk said:


> *A1 PiSi S3 (37 km)*
> Italian-Romanian consortium WeBuild (ASTALDI)/Tancrad designated winner for the construction of the lot. This is the most difficult mountain lot and the last to be awarded on all PiSi.





normaveche said:


> Who is the next bidder in line, Strabag?


^^


Mascarpone1337 said:


> *A1 Sibiu - Pitești, section 3 Cornetu - Tigveni*
> Astaldi(WeBuild) - Tancrad Association (Italy-Romania) is the winner of this bid (not official yet)
> The other 2 bidders' offers were disqualified rejected
> Makyol - Ozaltin - Yapi - Gulermak Association (Turkey)
> Strabag - Acciona Association (Austria - Spain)





ChrisZwolle said:


> Mmm.. Winning based on the others disqualifying... That's not necessarily encouraging.


@normaveche No company is next in line. Read down below and see why.
@ChrisZwolle here is the reason the other 2 bidders were rejected. Companies cannot bid over the estimated value.
Estimated value -> 5.324.779.469,00 RON exclutind VAT

1) ASTALDI / WEBUILD + TANCRAD -> 5.323.767.251,00 RON ( 99,98%)
2) STRABAG + ACCIONA -> 5.930.100.000,95 RON (111,37%)
3) MAKYOL + OZALTIN + GULERMAK -> 6.080.033.721,00 RON (114,18%)


----------



## Le Clerk

Mascarpone1337 said:


> @normaveche No company is next in line. Read down below and see why.


I think he asked about the next bidders in line for the recently terminated lot on A3 Biharia-Chiribis. I can't find the list of bidders.


----------



## sponge_bob

You won't be able to hold somebody to a bid they costed in late 2019 on the A3 It will have to be retendered.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Mascarpone1337 said:


> Companies cannot bid over the estimated value.


That is interesting and internationally unusual. The estimated value could be different from how the market values it, especially the risk factor for such a large and complex contract, plus the significant cost escalation and shortages in many building materials over the past year. 

It's not unlikely that works could get stalled over rising prices. I suppose the same happened with the canceled A3 contract in Northwest Romania. A bid made in 2019 or 2020 may be a 30% higher cost today. The road authority could cancel for breach of contract, but it could also compensate if there is a justified reason for higher construction cost. Because re-tendering it would likely result in a higher cost anyway. Or a practice where the contract is then offered to the second-lowest bid from 3 years ago. But they could also argue that the rising cost means it will be a loss-making project, so they'll pass?


----------



## tomis3




----------



## Mascarpone1337

ChrisZwolle said:


> That is interesting and internationally unusual. The estimated value could be different from how the market values it, especially the risk factor for such a large and complex contract, plus the significant cost escalation and shortages in many building materials over the past year.
> 
> It's not unlikely that works could get stalled over rising prices. I suppose the same happened with the canceled A3 contract in Northwest Romania. A bid made in 2019 or 2020 may be a 30% higher cost today. The road authority could cancel for breach of contract, but it could also compensate if there is a justified reason for higher construction cost. Because re-tendering it would likely result in a higher cost anyway. Or a practice where the contract is then offered to the second-lowest bid from 3 years ago. But they could also argue that the rising cost means it will be a loss-making project, so they'll pass?


The companies will bid based on current prices and when the time of signing comes, prices will be indexed. North-West A3 situation is not relevent here, the owner of the company tried to rip off the state by bidding too low and trying to win back the money through claims (based on the expertise made to determine how much of the existing site and materials got damaged. It didn't work out for him and the company is blacklisted for 3 years since yesterday.


----------



## sponge_bob

Mascarpone1337 said:


> The companies will bid based on current prices and when the time of signing comes, prices will be indexed.


When did the indexing escalation clause come into effect...like does it include any of the 5 PiSi mountain sections?


----------



## Mascarpone1337

sponge_bob said:


> When did the indexing escalation clause come into effect...like does it include any of the 5 PiSi mountain sections?


Price indexing is applied retroactively to all public procurements


----------



## sponge_bob

Mascarpone1337 said:


> Price indexing is applied retroactively to all public procurements


Since when?


----------



## Mascarpone1337

sponge_bob said:


> Since when?


Since the emergency decree was published on the official monitor (middle of april).


----------



## Le Clerk

A0 south lots 1 and 2, by Turkish Alsim Alarko, goes pretty well

A0/A2 junction, lot 1






A0/DN5 junction , lot 2 - we may have an opening here this year.






A0 lot 2






-----

A0 south lot 3 by AKTOR is starting to fall behind schedule, typically AKTOR. 
CNAIR already issued a notice of delay and fined AKTOR for delay.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> A0 south lot 3 by AKTOR is starting to fall behind schedule, typically AKTOR.
> CNAIR already issued a notice of delay and fined AKTOR for delay.


It was well delayed before they ever got onsite, how late was their design in dead flat country again.  You knew what you were getting into after the A10....which is still not finished is it???


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> It was well delayed before they ever got onsite, how late was their design in dead flat country again.  You knew what you were getting into after the A10....which is still not finished is it???


Yeah, AKTOR delayed the design for the lot for almost a year if I remember well. I strongly hope we’re not going to be on A0 on this lot in the same situation with the lot on the A10 because it would be insane. Alsim Alarko will be certainly finishing lots 1 and 2 by the end of next year and if AKTOR is not able to deliver, the whole A0 south will be in trouble, a big trouble.

At least now CNAIR will be starting giving negative reports to such companies and then it will be able to even terminate the contract and so kick out companies such as AKTOR for ever from the very lucrative Romanian market.

——

I think we’ll be seeing even U/C lot 2 of A0 north completed next year and possibly lot 4 as well (even though this doesn’t have building permit yet, but it is a short lot even though an entire viaduct over a lake) - these are UMB lots.

Too bad the remaining lots 1 and 3 are still under all sorts of appeals. This pushes their completion to 2024. 🙁


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Too bad the remaining lots 1 and 3 are still under all sorts of appeals. This pushes their completion to 2024. 🙁


I guess 2024 is best case since works did not yet start on lot 1 and 3? Nonetheless, neither A0 south nor A0 north will be completed by the end of 2023. And we don't know how much the last sections will be delayed.


----------



## Le Clerk

A 10 km section of A0 south L2 will be opening this year most probably between DN5 and DN6.

The rest of lots 1 and 2 U/C by Alsim Alarko are probable to open by end of next year. This will give some limited use to A0 south in absence of lot 3 by AKTOR, where the big A1/A0 junction will be.

As to A0 north half circle, full opening for 2024 is best scenario, it could be pushed indeed to 2025 in a pessimistic scenario. But both these lots are not very difficult, they do not have major junctions so they should be easier than the lots currently U/C in the south or lots 2 and 4 in the north (lot 2 currently U/C by UMB contains the big A0/A3 IC and works are ongoing there with probability of opening next year).


----------



## Le Clerk

I made a graphic representation of A0 with the expected opening years of various sections


----------



## sponge_bob

Who is in court over the red bits?? I note the frequency of court challenges to awards is, thankfully, dropping overall in Romania.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Who is in court over the red bits?? I note the frequency of court challenges to awards is, thankfully, dropping overall in Romania.


Of a total of 7 lots of A0, only 2 are yet to be decided: lot 1, and lot 3 of A0 north.
The rest of 5 lots are currently U/C, with the exception of A0 north 4 which is under design.

*A0 north lot 1 - 18 km:*
it was awarded to Nurol in late 2020 (!!!), but it was contested, CNAIR had to revalue the bids, and in late 2021 was awarded to PIZZAROTTI. Greeks from INTRAKAT contested the award to PIZZAROTTI, as well as the very PIZZAROTTI contested the award to themselves ... asking that INTRAKAT should be disqualified from procedure. AFAIK this appeal is still under review.

*A0 north lot 3 - 8.6 km:*
In Aug 2020 (!!!) the contract was awarded to Nurol. Contested, then awarded *twice* to IC IÇTAŞ INŞAAT SANAYI VE TICARET A.Ş. in June *and* Dec 2021 for 90 m euros, following 2 rounds of appeals from other bidders. Now there are other appeals against the last award also. It is just insane. In Romania appeals and legal process take longer than construction proper.


BTW: if the initial award to Nurol on both lots 1 and 3 above was confirmed, and Nurol* actually got to work on the project, probably by end of this year or most certainly the next one both lots were completed, so we'd had the entire A0 completed by the end of next year. But no, in Romania there is this scourge of appeals which delay the award usually to a time which is longer than construction term itself.

*Nurol proved itself to be an okish builder on that lot on A3 now U/C, in any case better than the Italian or Greek companies on the market in Romania (bar ASTALDI which is ok as well).


----------



## Le Clerk

First footage from drone on A0 north lot 2 U/C by UMB.

UMB has built another beam factory there for A0/A3 and A0/DN1 junctions.


----------



## Le Clerk

DEx12 S2L2 (22 km) U/C by UMB

most of the critical structures are on the way of being resolved, mostly finishing works left, opening is going to be in June.






first 18 km of DEx12 were opened a couple of weeks ago, also on UMB S2 but L1.

——

UMB has ongoing another 64 km of DEx12, S3 and S4, currently also U/C, opening probable next year.

works on S3:






works on S4:


----------



## Le Clerk

works on expansion of DNCB (Bucharest Ringroad) to 2x2 and junctions non-grade, with a view to turn it into an expressway (according to the updated masterplan*).












*Masterplan


----------



## Le Clerk

the grand Braila bridge will open this year. 50/86 steel slabs have been mounted. 

I am reserved about the connecting roads and especially the 20 km expressway towards Tulcea. I do not think it is going to be opened this year.


----------



## sponge_bob

How do you plan to open it without connecting roads  ?? 


Le Clerk said:


> the grand Braila bridge will open this year. 50/86 steel slabs have been mounted.
> 
> I am reserved about the connecting roads


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> How do you plan to open it without connecting roads  ??


Generally speaking, but in particular I refer to the expressway to Tulcea, the immediate connecting roads to the bridge should be opened together with the bridge this year.


----------



## Le Clerk

on A7:

the government just approved the investment into the Bacau-Pascani section (78 km), with an estimated value of euros 1.3 b. tenders for works will follow soon. 

the section is made of the following lots:
Lotul 1 (30,3 km): Săucești (jud.Bacău)- Trifești (jud.Neamț);
Lotul 2 (18,99 km): Trifești (jud.Neamț)- Gherăești (jud.Neamț);
Lotul 3 (28.09 km): Mircești (jud.Iași)- Pașcani (jud.Iași).

the section will have:
9 junctions
112 bridges and overpasses
1 maintenance center
1 supervision center
2 services centres
2 parkings


----------



## Le Clerk

România will ask the EC for an additional funding of Euros 0.5 b from the 2014-2020/3 financial programme, for ongoing infrastructure projects. The existing EU budget for Romania has been topped 100% and more funding is needed for U/C projects, or otherwise national budget will have to be used.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> România will ask the EC for an additional funding of Euros 0.5 b from the 2014-2020/3 financial programme, for ongoing infrastructure projects. The existing EU budget for Romania has been topped 100% and more funding is needed for U/C projects, or otherwise national budget will have to be used.


How much funding is Romania taking from all EU Available funds, and from the recovery funds, and how much national budget is being used for infrastructure projects in euros? 

Has Romania taken / is Romania taking loans for funding infrastructure projects? I'm assuming that it isn't, since the EU is giving funds to Romania and helping with infrastructure projects.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> How much funding is Romania taking from all EU Available funds, and from the recovery funds, and how much national budget is being used for infrastructure projects in euros?
> 
> Has Romania taken / is Romania taking loans for funding infrastructure projects? I'm assuming that it isn't, since the EU is giving funds to Romania and helping with infrastructure projects.


It is about eur 8 billion for transport infrastructure from 2014-2020 EU budget and about the same from the EU Recovery Fund 2022-2026.

As to budget, Romania has to match the 15% of cofunding for EU financed projects (this is usually more than 15%) but there are also some projects which are entirely funded from state budget.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: on A7 CNAIR will sign in a few days the contracts for lots 1 and 2 of Ploiesti-Buzau for which all appeals have been closed. These are 21 km and 28 km lots, and value of the contracts will be of euros 300 m and euros 250 m respectively ( from Recovery Fund). the building permits are already issued so builders will enter site as of this year. 

I am expecting the same on lot 3 of Ploiesti-Buzau and after a few months the same on Buzau-Focsani.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> As to budget, Romania has to match the 15% of cofunding for EU financed projects


I thought cofunding had risen to 30% from the National Budget in some cases. It is still 15% on the schemes that are to finish in 2023 but later ones ...I dunno.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR approved today the last bit of A7 under Recovery Funds, the Focsani-Bacau section, 100 km long, for est Euros 1.6 b. Tenders will follow in about a month or two.

So the entire A7 from Ploiești to Pașcani (330 km) will be soon under tender and a few lots contracted soon.

Hopefully there will be works on the entire length of the motorway by spring next year. By 2026 works should be completed to benefit entirely from Recovery Funds, so 4 years roughly which seems to be enough time, especially since the build term is usually 2 years or less for some sections.










Hopefully we’ll see the first tenders on A8 this year as well, probably in the fall.









Autostrada Focșani – Bacău costă 8 miliarde lei și include cel mai lung lot de autostradă din ultimii ani (39 km) CNAIR a aprobat indicatorii tehnico-economici


Compania de Drumuri a aprobat indicatorii tehnico-economici pentru Autostrada Focșani – Bacău, o investiție estimată la 8 miliarde de lei cu finanțare




economedia.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

UMB received building permit for the 12.5 km of A3 Poarta Salajului-Zimbor. Works will begin there soon. UMB is currently working on Nadaselu-Zimbor 30 km.


----------



## tomis3




----------



## Le Clerk

Qualifiers list for A3 Poarta Salajului-Nusfalau, 41 km, including a 3 km long motorway double tunnel, and 13 km of bridges and viaducts:

1) MAPA + CENGIZ (Turcia)
2) STRABAG (Austria)
3) PIZZAROTTI (Italia)
4) ASTALDI / WEBUILD (Italia)
5) TEKFEN + DOGUS (Turcia)
6) REC + ONUR (Turcia)

Est price Euros 800 m. Award will be announced sometime in next months.


----------



## Le Clerk

Breathtaking scenery and works on A3 Nadaselu-Zimbor, 30 km, by UMB. Funding from Recovery Fund.

This is going to be a superb drive when finished!


----------



## Le Clerk

A1: PiSi lot 5 (30 km) by ASTALDI


----------



## Le Clerk

the span on Braila bridge is on the verge of being closed. June is the month when it will happen. well done Astaldi!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Raising the decks is usually a very quick process. We've recently seen this at the Dardanelles Bridge as well. It only took them a few months to install the entire 3 kilometer suspended deck.

Historically, suspension bridges were often built quickly, especially in the 1930s when the towers were often also made of steel segments. I've read about some medium span suspension bridges being built in 1.5 years with 1930s technology.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Raising the decks is usually a very quick process. We've recently seen this at the Dardanelles Bridge as well. It only took them a few months to install the entire 3 kilometer suspended deck.


it took a lot more in Romania due to the high winds in the late winter/early spring which prevented to install the metal slabs faster. pace picked up in late spring month when winds calmed down.


----------



## Le Clerk

First asphalt on A0 south. This gives hope that a 10 km opening may be possible this year, in advance of schedule. In any case, Alsim Alarko seems to be confirming rather nicely.


----------



## bogdymol

The first section of DEx12 Craiova-Pitesti has just been opened recently, and it's already live on Google Streetview.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

As I understand, the Street View is already outdated in regards to the speed limit signs.


----------



## bogdymol

Indeed. It's comical. The most recent high-speed road opened in Romania, with the most recent Google Streetview imaging, and the signed speed limit is already outdated.

For those who don't know what we are talking about: this section was opened with a speed limit of 100 km/h. Shortly afterwards, the law was changed in Romania, and expressways got a speed limit of 120 km/h.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Is that an official street view from Google, or was it captured by someone else?
On what basis does Google take street views in a given country? For example many countries from Ex - Yu region still have street views from 2011 - 2016.

Looking on the A7 Bacau bypass, it seems to have gotten it's first street view footage in August 2021. So, I'm assuming that for every new road a team is sent to capture it? Has this happened in the past?


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Google is going crazy right now, they have been updating the streetview in Romania since 2021. This year they updated the streetview in march, april and may


----------



## The Wild Boy

Mascarpone1337 said:


> Google is going crazy right now, they have been updating the streetview in Romania since 2021. This year they updated the streetview in march, april and may


Interesting. They have updated a lot of street view images in Slovakia as well. Seems like they are on an updating - spree in Eastern Europe.


----------



## Le Clerk

A7 : CNAIR signs today the first lot of the A7 on Ploiesti-Buzau section, lot 2 Mizil-Pietroasele (28 km) with CONI-TRACE for Euros 240 m. This is Red FIDIC (build only). Works should start soon, this summer, as building permit has been issued. Funding from Recovery Fund. 

Another lot of this section should be signed this week for building.


----------



## Stuu

The Wild Boy said:


> Interesting. They have updated a lot of street view images in Slovakia as well. Seems like they are on an updating - spree in Eastern Europe.


Google have a list of where they are updating right now, by country


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> A7 : CNAIR signs today the first lot of the A7 on Ploiesti-Buzau section, lot 2 Mizil-Pietroasele (28 km)


Map:


----------



## Le Clerk

look at the huuuuge queue of trucks at the entrance into Bulgaria from Romania, at Giurgiu, due to the customs checks most probably! just fancy what Schengen for these countries could mean. 

this is Giurgiu by-pass, an unspoken expressway which is showing the dimensions of truck traffic at the Giurgiu-Ruse bridge.


----------



## Theijs

Talking about the Giurgiu - Ruse bridge… Romania and Bulgaria Plan Five New Danube River Bridges


----------



## valkrav

Le Clerk said:


> look at the huuuuge queue of trucks at the entrance into Bulgaria from Romania, at Giurgiu, due to the customs checks most probably! just fancy what Schengen for these countries could mean


Why Bulgaria and Romania can't conclude a bilateral agreement to eliminate controls on its internal borders?
And shift all border facilites on external borders?


----------



## Le Clerk

valkrav said:


> Why Bulgaria and Romania can't conclude a bilateral agreement to eliminate controls on its internal borders?
> And shift all border facilites on external borders?


I do not know whether that is allowed outside the Schengen rules. I mean, it works for non-EU countries like those in the Balkans but I do not know whether it is allowed for EU members. But others may have more info.


----------



## Le Clerk

Giurgiu county organises the tender for works for the second Giurgiu by-pass, an expressway of 12 km. This will be in the west side of the city, while the existing by-pass connecting to the Giurgiu-Ruse bridge is to the east. This will be an expressway.




















A doua centură la Giurgiu: Consiliul Județean a lansat licitația pentru execuția Centurii Giurgiu Vest/ Proiectul de 300 de milioane lei a fost preluat de la CNAIR


Consiliul Județean Giurgiu a lansat licitația pentru execuția Centurii Giurgiu Vest, o șosea cu o lungime de 12 kilometri și o valoare de aproximativ 300




economedia.ro


----------



## bogdymol

A bridge collapsed today in Neamt county, Romania. 









Breaking News! S-a rupt podul lui Arsene, de la Luțca! 📅 august 2020: Podul de la Luțca intră în reparații capitale după 30 de ani de exploatare.... | By Roman TV | Facebook


4,8 млн views, 1,5 тыс. likes, 58 loves, 550 comments, 2 тыс. shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Roman TV: Breaking News! S-a rupt podul lui Arsene, de la Luțca! 📅 august 2020: Podul de la Luțca...




fb.watch


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Google Earth satellite imagery from April 2021 shows it seemingly under reconstruction.


----------



## bogdymol

Indeed. The bridge was built about 20-30 years ago, and recently it went through a major reconstruction taking about 1 year when the bridge was totally closed. It was reopened end of last year for traffic, after the works were completed.


----------



## Le Clerk

the bridge in late last year when it was still under upgrade. it is not yet clear why the bridge collapsed, apparently it was tested with heavy traffic before opening.


----------



## bogdymol

And this is how it looks today, after the collapse:


----------



## Le Clerk

what's really weird is that all structures are collapsed across the bridge, not only in one place.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It seems like it used the extradosed principle, with a cable-stay like concrete structure, which do not support the entire span. Extradosed bridges extend the span to beyond what is normally used for box girder bridges. Switzerland pioneered this in the 1980s. 

There is 2012 street view from that bridge, it looked rather desolate at the time.


----------



## The Wild Boy

ChrisZwolle said:


> It seems like it used the extradosed principle, with a cable-stay like concrete structure, which do not support the entire span. Extradosed bridges extend the span to beyond what is normally used for box girder bridges. Switzerland pioneered this in the 1980s.
> 
> There is 2012 street view from that bridge, it looked rather desolate at the time.


Didn't the Genoa bridge (before it collapsed) use something similar? I've heard that those types of construction were very hard and expensive to maintain. Anything generally associated with concrete is much harder to maintain, well compared to steel for example.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Bye, bye TEM?


----------



## Le Clerk

satu-mare by-pass (20 km) close to opening













__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=967322490618516


----------



## marty11

bogdymol said:


> Indeed.* The bridge was built about 20-30 years ago*, and recently it went through a major reconstruction taking about 1 year when the bridge was totally closed. It was reopened end of last year for traffic, after the works were completed.


Actually...

_The Luţca bridge was designed in 1969 by the Institute of Transport Designs within the Ministry of Transport (IPTANA). The construction was 217 meters long and had three openings: 58, 87 and 58 meters. It was built between 1971-1973, and until the time of the expertise no major repairs had been carried out for 47 years._









Expertiza tehnică a podului prăbuşit de la Luţca indica probleme grave. Consiliul Judeţean a ignorat documentul


Podul de la Luţca, dat în folosinţă în anii '70, avea probleme structurale mari, a stabilit în 2018 expertul desemnat de Consiliul Judeţean Neamţ. Cu toate acestea, CJ a ignorat concluziile acestuia, care recomanda restricţii de circulaţie şi lucrări...




adevarul.ro







Le Clerk said:


> there’s life after death, there’s
> light at the end of the “tunnel”. UMB is there!!
> 
> 1. Asocierea S.C. SPEDITION UMB S.R.L. – S.C. TEHNOSTRADE S.R.L. – S.C. SA & PE CONSTRUCT S.R.L. – EURO-ASFALT d.o.o.
> 2. AKTOR SOCIETATE TEHNICA ANONIMA (AKTOR S.A.)
> 3. Kolin Insaat Turizm Sanayi ve Ticaret A.S.
> 4. Asocierea MAKYOL Insaat Sanayi Turizm ve Ticaret A.S – Yapı Merkezi İnşaat ve Sanayi A.Ş.
> 5. MAPA INSAAT VE TICARET ANONIM SIRKETI
> 6. Cengiz Insaat Sanayi ve Ticaret A.S.


This is quite a shitty list, I should say. No Strabag, no Porr, no WeBuild. But yeah, hopefully UMB gets this contract.


----------



## Le Clerk

MAPA should not be that bad either, but I want UMB to get it because it can get it done fastest and also gain tunnelling experience which should help get future mountain contracts.


----------



## Le Clerk

a recently opened IC with DN6 on DNCB (a few days ago)

*



 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=743586576683482


*


----------



## Le Clerk

Satu Mare by-pass. Soon!


----------



## Le Clerk

SHOCK !

UMB has submitted an official claim for indexation of ALL its contracts on all projects. That is about 0,5 b euros in addition, in the least!! This is accordance with a recent amendment to the law which allows companies to ask for (grounded) indexation of contracts. UMB is the first to ask for this.

ˆˆ










Romania and eight EU countries ask for more money from the Commission to cover price increases affecting infrastructure projects


Romania is asking the European Commission for additional funding to manage price increases that could affect infrastructure projects, Sorin Grindeanu, Minister of Transport and Infrastructure, wrote on his Facebook page on Thursday. You might also like Netflix will start charging users “hooked”...



www.tylaz.net


----------



## tomis3




----------



## Le Clerk

DEx12, S2L2 , aka Slatina by-pass (24 km), by UMB, TBO in a few days


----------



## Le Clerk

A1, PiSi, lot 5 (30 km) by ASTALDI, slow move there 😕


----------



## sponge_bob

This is big. Romania has one of the 2 largest infra programmes aided by the EU but the EU has already allocated funding in general terms out to 2029. 

There are _no EU reserves_ to draw on unless the EU is particularly ruthless on defunding programmes which are over the time limit. Many of these in Romania and in contract to EG Aktor. The EU can walk away from some of those at end 2023 if not finished. 


Le Clerk said:


> SHOCK !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romania and eight EU countries ask for more money from the Commission to cover price increases affecting infrastructure projects
> 
> 
> Romania is asking the European Commission for additional funding to manage price increases that could affect infrastructure projects, Sorin Grindeanu, Minister of Transport and Infrastructure, wrote on his Facebook page on Thursday. You might also like Netflix will start charging users “hooked”...
> 
> 
> 
> www.tylaz.net


The EU may agree to pay dribs and drabs over a period of years but only by robbing future years and cancelling/delaying projects from EG 2024-2027. It is unlikely they can move money to Infra from farming or social employment programmes. 

Romania might be told to can a % of the planned starts out to 2025 and get the money anyway. 

What is the % escalation sought by UMB @Le Clerk? Especially for contracts signed 2020/1


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The price escalations in construction are significant. I've been hearing about 20 - 30%, sometimes more for specific commodities and materials. Though labor cost does not go up nearly as much, so those claims about whole projects getting twice as expensive in a year seem to be exaggerated.

It's clear that such cost escalations are beyond the control of the contractor, and cannot be seen as a reasonable developer's risk. Profit margins in construction are razor thin. As a government, you have little choice but to agree to a higher compensation, otherwise the works will likely be stopped, no contractor wants to build something with such large losses. And if you re-tender it, you would have to pay that higher price anyway, and the project would be delayed even more.


----------



## Le Clerk

@sponge_bob , @ChrisZwolle
the government is officially planning to approve an indexation of works up to 40%. the exact amounts will be known in the upcoming period.


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> The price escalations in construction are significant. I've been hearing about 20 - 30%, sometimes more for specific commodities and materials.


Some examples of price increases from the suppliers of the construction company I work for:

reinforcement steel: more than double compared to what was 2 years ago
structural steel: similar as above
concrete: depending on location, but roughly +15% to +30%
fuel: you already see yourselves at the pump. This increases the price of all other small materials, labor, transport etc.


----------



## sponge_bob

The escalations are mainly Diesel (plant) and raw Cement and Steel. . Infra swallows a lot of that, both roads and railways. Labour not so problematic so far. 

This is global not Romanian. A civils contractor I know only quotes for 3 weeks on a price and his quote expires for repricing 21 days later. Nobody has seen this crap for 40 years.


----------



## bogdymol

sponge_bob said:


> A civils contractor I know only quotes for 3 weeks on a price


I even got quotes for material supply that was valid until the end of the day.

Or from a reinforcement steel supplier it was even worse: called them, I need X quantity to be delivered at Y date. They said ok, we can deliver quantity X at date Y, but the price we can tell you only next week. You can order now (without knowing the price) and you are sure to get it at date Y, or you can wait until we tell you the price next week, but then we deliver at date Y+1 week (putting the entire project behind because of this).


----------



## sponge_bob

What a crap time to have a "contract" to fulfil. Anywhere in Europe for that matter. 


bogdymol said:


> I even got quotes for material supply that was valid until the end of the day.


----------



## Le Clerk

DEx 12, S3 (32 km), U/C by UMB, now at around 30% completion, TBO next year


----------



## Le Clerk

Radu Arama @ FB


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Radu Arama @ FB


Totally missing an approach road bottom right.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Totally missing an approach road bottom right.


yeah, that’s right. he’s shooting from a small airplane, that must be hard I guess.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> he’s shooting from a small airplane, that must be hard I guess.


His shooting is fine, the road simply ain't there.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

bogdymol said:


> fuel: you already see yourselves at the pump. This increases the price of all other small materials, labor, transport etc.


We had a roundabout project where concrete was cheaper than asphalt (it is usually the other way around). The price of asphalt is largely dependent on oil, as well as heating of the asphalt plant, which in the Netherlands is done by natural gas. The price of natural gas has skyrocketed much more than oil.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> His shooting is fine, the road simply ain't there.


it depends on which bank you are talking about. on the front bank there is the DEx 6 Galati-Braila which is U/C, and on the background bank there is a continuation of the DEx 6, and on the right there is a connection road to a nearby town which is also U/C. But none is going to be ready this year.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A contract has been awarded to expand the Bucharest Ring Road (DNCB) from 2 to 4 lanes between A1 and DN5 on the southwest side of the city.



http://cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/s-semnat-contractul-de-proiectare-%C5%9Fi-execu%C5%A3ie-pentru



It's a consortium of Rizzani de Eccher and Mavgo (Italo-Romanian). The contract value is 504 million RON (€ 102 million). The contract duration is 36 months, 12 for design and 24 for execution.


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> A contract has been awarded to expand the Bucharest Ring Road (DNCB) from 2 to 4 lanes between A1 and DN5 on the southwest side of the city.
> 
> The contract duration is 36 months, 12 for design and 24 for execution.


They are bound to beat Aktor, a few 100m away in parallel.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> They are bound to beat Aktor, a few 100m away in parallel.


That is corect. AKTOR’s A0 south lot runs in paralel to this DNCB lot.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> A contract has been awarded to expand the Bucharest Ring Road (DNCB) from 2 to 4 lanes between A1 and DN5 on the southwest side of the city.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/s-semnat-contractul-de-proiectare-%C5%9Fi-execu%C5%A3ie-pentru
> 
> 
> 
> It's a consortium of Rizzani de Eccher and Mavgo (Italo-Romanian). The contract value is 504 million RON (€ 102 million). The contract duration is 36 months, 12 for design and 24 for execution.


to be more correct, the contract was signed. it was awarded a few weeks ago. let's see them at work and fast. I hope the builders are not going to disappoint us. this project is going to dramatically improve infrastructure quality around Bucharest SW side.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR to issue order for the start of works on lots 1 & 2 of A7 (50 km in total) in August. these may be the only lots of A7 for which actual works could begin this year.


----------



## Le Clerk

A1: PiSi

CNAIR can sign for last mountain section of A1 PiSi S3 Cornetu-Tigveni (37 km) with WeBuild. STRABAG’s appeal was rejected.

Value of the contract is Euro 1.06 b.

Now all mountain lots of A1 PiSi have contracts signed.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> A1: PiSi
> 
> CNAIR can sign for last mountain section of A1 PiSi S3 Cornetu-Tigveni (37 km) with WeBuild. STRABAG’s appeal was rejected.
> 
> Value of the contract is Euro 1.06 b.
> 
> Now all mountain lots of A1 PiSi have contracts signed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472289


Wow! Great news!

What's the (updated) deadline for the continuous motorway mountain crossing considering that the last contract is finally in force now?


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> What's the (updated) deadline for the continuous motorway mountain crossing


The innocence. 'Webuild' is the new name for Salini Impreglio.  

General terms are 12 month design and 48 months construction up in the high Carpathians, IIRC that is as it may be 12/60, and the first of the 3 high lots should have a design by early 2023.

Porr have that one so I expect them onsite seriously in March 2023 with Mapa and Webuild later in 2023. All this with many _inshallahs_ attached.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Wow! Great news!
> 
> What's the (updated) deadline for the continuous motorway mountain crossing considering that the last contract is finally in force now?


This last lot is also the most difficult one and longest. And has almost 5 years of D&B, so 2027-2028 for completion. It is going to be very difficult to keep with this schedule , so we may see a delay to 2029-2030. Or hopefully not.

The rest of PiSi lots should be completed earlier and much earlier.


----------



## Qtya

Le Clerk said:


> A1: PiSi
> 
> CNAIR can sign for last mountain section of A1 PiSi S3 Cornetu-Tigveni (37 km) with WeBuild. STRABAG’s appeal was rejected.
> 
> Value of the contract is Euro 1.06 b.
> 
> Now all mountain lots of A1 PiSi have contracts signed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472289





Le Clerk said:


> A1: PiSi
> 
> CNAIR can sign for last mountain section of A1 PiSi S3 Cornetu-Tigveni (37 km) with WeBuild. STRABAG’s appeal was rejected.
> 
> Value of the contract is Euro 1.06 b.
> 
> Now all mountain lots of A1 PiSi have contracts signed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472289


Congrats!

But I was wondering how accurate the price is. When was the bid submitted, does it still stand? How long was the legal process, till the rejection of STRABAG's appeal?


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Qtya said:


> Congrats!
> 
> But I was wondering how accurate the price is. When was the bid submitted, does it still stand? How long was the legal process, till the rejection of STRABAG's appeal?


99.9% of the estimated price without considering the price hikes. The bid was placed in march. Legal challenge took 1 month and a bit i think


----------



## Le Clerk

Qtya said:


> Congrats!
> 
> But I was wondering how accurate the price is. When was the bid submitted, does it still stand? How long was the legal process, till the rejection of STRABAG's appeal?


If it appears too much at 1 b euros or around euro 27 m per km, it is not, because it is a purely mountain lot. I personally find it at the lower limit considering the dramatic evolution of prices in the construction industry.


----------



## Le Clerk

Satu-Mare by-pass opened entirely today - 20 km.


----------



## Le Clerk

all motorway junctions on A0 are U/C: with A1, A2, and A3

A0/A1 by AKTOR:






A0/A2 by Alsim Alarko:






A0/A3 interchange is also U/C but there's not footage yet on this


----------



## sponge_bob

It's not the €1bn that is the problem but the potential overruns. Romania is now to pay €160m of €1.06bn but may end up with 100% of any overrun/escalation costs. 

So if costs rise 20% that may mean another €212m for Romania OR the EU may also escalate in part. Historically the EU does not escalate having learnt lessons in the past.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Satu Mare bypass:


----------



## Le Clerk

we’ll have another opening this month by end of it, on DEx 12, Slatina by-pass, 22 km.

and then a pause to December, when we will see openings on Braila bridge, A1 PiSi 1, and maybe A0 south.

——

meanwhile we’ll see lots of tender/contracting activity on all 320 km of A7, and also on other motorway sections such as A0 north.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Satu Mare bypass:



2 things somewhat connected:


yesterday the FS contract for the DEx Satu Mare - Baia Mare expressway was signed
today it was signed the contract for the construction of the motorway bridge over the Tisa river between Romania and Ukraine; contract duration is 2 years. the DEx Satu Mare-Baia Mare is supposed to ensure a branch to this motorway bridge in the future.


----------



## Qtya

Le Clerk said:


> If it appears too much at 1 b euros or around euro 27 m per km, it is not, because it is a purely mountain lot. I personally find it at the lower limit considering the dramatic evolution of prices in the construction industry.


 guys!

The 1,06 billion EUR is with or without VAT, and where can I read more on the technical details of Lot3 (like number of tunnels and/or viaducts and their length)?


----------



## Le Clerk

Qtya said:


> guys!
> 
> The 1,06 billion EUR is with or without VAT, and where can I read more on the technical details of Lot3 (like number of tunnels and/or viaducts and their length)?


1.06 b without VAT

S3 contains the following:

95 bridges and viaducts
1 tunnel of 1.7 km
2 junctions
1 eco duct
the exact length of bridges and viaducts will result from the design stage which is upcoming. 

these are the tunnels on S2 and S3 of PiSi:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> 95 bridges and viaducts


That is a lot. Are there some renders or designs available of this section? Would it run on back-to-back bridges?


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> That is a lot. Are there some renders or designs available of this section? Would it run on back-to-back bridges?


I haven’t seen renders yet. We’ve seen one on S2 but not on S3. It is too early I guess into the project.


----------



## Robertkc

What's the most up to date version of the Romanian road quality map (and a link to it)? Latest version I found is from 2019. Thinking to do a trip from Baile Herculane over the Transfagarasan (south to north) and then onto Brasov but see from older versions that some sections of DN67 (were?) in a bad state. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Robertkc said:


> What's the most up to date version of the Romanian road quality map (and a link to it)? Latest version I found is from 2019. Thinking to do a trip from Baile Herculane over the Transfagarasan (south to north) and then onto Brasov but see from older versions that some sections of DN67 (were?) in a bad state.
> Thanks in advance!





https://proinfrastructura.ro/harta-calitatii-drumurilor.html#map=11/44.448/26.254


----------



## Le Clerk

Mascarpone1337 said:


> https://proinfrastructura.ro/harta-calitatii-drumurilor.html#map=11/44.448/26.254





Robertkc said:


> What's the most up to date version of the Romanian road quality map (and a link to it)? Latest version I found is from 2019. Thinking to do a trip from Baile Herculane over the Transfagarasan (south to north) and then onto Brasov but see from older versions that some sections of DN67 (were?) in a bad state.
> Thanks in advance!


You are probably going to enter Romania through Drobeta (?) and then drive up on DN6 to Baile Herculane, and then onto A6-A1 to Sibiu and then on DN1 (E68) to Brasov.

The road quality is pretty good but you’ll encounter a lot of traffic, and I mean a lot of it, on DN6 from Drobeta to Baile Herculane, and then on DN1 from Sibiu to Brasov. You’ll have to arm yourself with a lot of patience. Your is a route with motorway traffic packed tightly into a 1x1 road. About half of it is on motorway though and that should be ok.


----------



## Le Clerk

A11/DEx11:

A3-Oradea by-pass U/C by Strabag, 19 km of which 13 km is designated expressway. Seeing the good pace of work, I’d say we may get a good surprise next year.


----------



## Robertkc

Le Clerk said:


> You are probably going to enter Romania through Drobeta (?) and then drive up on DN6 to Baile Herculane, and then onto A6-A1 to Sibiu and then on DN1 (E68) to Brasov.


Yes, entering RO at Drobeta but then from Baile Herculane to the southern entrance of Transfagarasan (at Curtea de Arges) via DN67


----------



## Le Clerk

Robertkc said:


> Yes, entering RO at Drobeta but then from Baile Herculane to the southern entrance of Transfagarasan (at Curtea de Arges) via DN67


Ok. then this is your trip:










It is better this way in terms of traffic, but you’ll go back and forth on DN6 to Baile Herculane and then back to Drobeta.

The road from Drobeta to Craiova and then to Pitesti is quite good, and the traffic is not that awful as from Drobeta to Caransebes. You’ll even have the oppportunity to drive on the newly opened section of DEx12 between Craiova and Pitesti (Bals by-pass, and possibly Slatina by-pass if you come in August and not this month of July when it is bound to open).

DN67 is ok, I drove recently on it.

Too bad Dracula’s castle* @Poienari is currently closed for complete consolidation and renovations until mid next year, that would’ve been a must to see. *Not to be confused with Bran castle which is near Brasov and is open and available for visits.

But you’ll get to see the scenic views seen by the crew in Top Gear, especially the majestic Vidraru barrage, and the Transfagarasan itself. Don’t miss a stop at Balea lake.

Curtea de Arges is also on the way, a former capital of Wallachia. Don’t miss the unique spiral cathedral on the way to Transfagarasan. The place is also very cool to visit.











Have a good trip!

PS: Baile Herculane is still in a bad shape, it is going through some renovations currently, it is a construction site from what I’ve read, don’t think it is a good stop for a while, especially for this trip when you ave to go to and back on DN6 on a mental traffic, especially in the summer.

PS2: I can recommend a good place to sleep (and eat!) near Curtea de Arges if you are interested.


----------



## BG_AT

Is there any romanian website, where i could see the current border waiting times in romania?
unfortunately this website doesnt work 









Trafic Online - Politia de Frontiera


Pentru evitarea aglomerărilor, Poliția de Frontieră Română recomandă participanților la trafic tranzitarea tuturor punctelor de frontieră




www.politiadefrontiera.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

it is working to me


----------



## BG_AT

strange :O i mean exact that website :O

which URL did you type?


----------



## Le Clerk

BG_AT said:


> strange :O i mean exact that website :O
> 
> which URL did you type?


I clicked your link and it is working.


----------



## BG_AT

i still get this information since 1-2 months wenn i want to open the website:
Error: network timeout

An error occurred when connecting to www.politiadefrontiera.ro.

The website may be temporarily unavailable, please try again later.
If you cannot access another website either, please check the network/internet connection.
If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, please ensure that Firefox is allowed to access the Internet.


Do you have a idea, how i could repair this?


----------



## Le Clerk

it is working to me perfectly.

are you using Firefox as internet browser? try to switch to Chrome or Safari.


----------



## BG_AT

Yes, i use firefox.

The strange thing is also, that i have the same problems at Microsoft Edge and Chrome also.
And on my iPhone with safari i have the same problem to open the website :O


----------



## MichiH

BG_AT said:


> Yes, i use firefox.
> 
> The strange thing is also, that i have the same problems at Microsoft Edge and Chrome also.
> And on my iPhone with safari i have the same problem to open the website :O


I also cannot load http://www.politiadefrontiera.ro/ with FF nor Edge.


----------



## BG_AT

MichiH said:


> I also cannot load http://www.politiadefrontiera.ro/ with FF nor Edge.


Very strange :O Do you have any idea why and could you open it with any browser?


----------



## MichiH

BG_AT said:


> Very strange :O Do you have any idea why and could you open it with any browser?


I've no idea. I only tried FF + Edge.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> @sponge_bob
> 
> I believe you asked about Romania’s cohesion funding for 2020-2027. It was approved today by the EC.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sustainable transport*
> 
> _€7.2 billion from the Cohesion Fund and the ERDF will further develop multi-modal and more sustainable modes of transport. A particular focus will be given to trains and railways, and to the expansion of sustainable public transport in cities. Investments in Trans-European Networks – Transports (TEN-T) will improve the links with peripheral regions over the Carpathian Mountains and facilitate access to industrial centres. This will in turn contribute to growth and labour mobility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inforegio - EU Cohesion Policy: €31.5 billion for Romania's economic, social and territorial cohesion, competitiveness and green and digital transition in 2021-2027
> 
> 
> EuropeanCommission – Regional Policy - Inforegio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ec.europa.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Yes. The Recovery Fund has another euro 7b for Romania’s infrastructure by 2026.


----------



## Le Clerk

A7: CNAIR tenders works for Bacau-Pascani, 77 km, for Euro 1.2 b. this is Red FIDIC contract, design has been performed already.

Lots:
Lot 1: (Săucești -Trifești): 30,3 km
Lot 2: (Trifești-Gherăești): 18,99 km
Lot 3: (Mircești-Pașcani) 28,09 km

deadline of offers: 15.09.2022

funding : Recovery Fund


----------



## ChrisZwolle

By my count that is 319 kilometers of A7 in tender phase, or near tender phase, with the first contracts already signed.

I must say that I was skeptical a year ago that this would actually happen so fast. 

If there is one thing this megaproject has going for it, it is the flat terrain. It'll be easier than motorways in Transsylvania, not to mention the Carpathian motorways.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> By my count that is 319 kilometers of A7 in tender phase, or near tender phase, with the first contracts already signed.
> 
> I must say that I was skeptical a year ago that this would actually happen so fast.
> 
> If there is one thing this megaproject has going for it, it is the flat terrain. It'll be easier than motorways in Transsylvania, not to mention the Carpathian motorways.


Yes. The condition is to find the appropriate builders for this project, which is not an easy task.
I hope UMB goes all in for most of this project of A7. This would be a guarantee for completion in due time. After all, UMB is from Bacau originally, so they can contribute on their own turf.


----------



## Le Clerk

very good progress by ARCADA on Drajna bypass and railway M800 overpass, part of Galati-Silistra future expressway.


----------



## sponge_bob

Off the top of my head the recovery funds *to be used for new roads* was €3bn or thereabouts so how much of it will be left if the tenders come in around the €1.2bn mentioned here???


Le Clerk said:


> A7: CNAIR tenders works for Bacau-Pascani, 77 km, for Euro 1.2 b. t
> 
> funding : Recovery Fund


And there is a further €1.5bn for improving local and regional roads as well.


----------



## sun20

Darioz said:


> It is much more efficient to join the two countries first at other locations along the river.


My choice would be Corabia - Ghighen(Гиген) for a combined rail-road bridge. There is a railway to Corabia in Romania and Bulgaria could build a short segment of rail to connect it to the bulgarian railway net. 
The place is halfway between the two existing bridges.
I think that EU will finance it on condition that it includes a railway.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Off the top of my head the recovery funds *to be used for new roads* was €3bn or thereabouts so how much of it will be left if the tenders come in around the €1.2bn mentioned here???
> 
> 
> And there is a further €1.5bn for improving local and regional roads as well.


The price announced in the tender is a guesstimate, the actual price will be that of the winner offer, so less than that. Also, the Recover Fund puts only about 80% of the total cost. 

As to simple roads, those are mostly funded by the national budget only.


----------



## bogdymol

First modern parking areas open today on A2 motorway near Constanta. More to come also on A1 Sibiu to the Hungarian border. 









Cristian Pistol


⛽ Două noi spații moderne de servicii sunt deschise de astăzi pe A2 (Autostrada Soarelui)! ✅Sunt primele rezultate concrete ale Strategiei pentru dotarea, operarea și întreținerea acestor spații de...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Darioz

sun20 said:


> My choice would be Corabia - Ghighen(Гиген) for a combined rail-road bridge. There is a railway to Corabia in Romania and Bulgaria could build a short segment of rail to connect it to the bulgarian railway net.
> The place is halfway between the two existing bridges.
> I think that EU will finance it on condition that it includes a railway.


Corabia-Gigen is also an excellent option for a combined railroad bridge. Moreover this location is a must in my opinion for a separate railway bridge if road 2x2 bridges are built at Turnu Magurele and Bechet. Speaking about that I am a bit confused. On the one hand Romania did a feasibility study 5 or 6 years ago for potential new road bridges at Bechet, Turnu Magurele, Giurgiu and Calarasi. On the other hand, however, in the Romanian Master plan the locations for new bridges are Corabia, Giurgiu and Calarasi. So what is currently more up to date? Could Romanians cast more light on this matter?

If a bridge at Corabia is built, there will be no such at Turnu Magurele but the ferry can be kept operating. The same holds for Bechet ferry. Most probably then there will be another bridge a bit west of Bechet. In either case the location at Zimnicea is also very promising for a new bridge east of Corabia or Turnu Magurele.
One thing is certain - there will be a lot of Bulgarians travelling to the Carpathians with bridges at Bechet & Turnu Magurele and overall in Romania. I believe there also will be a lot of Romanians going to our mountains in Bulgaria as well as to Greece with such bridges.

Please feel free to post information and updates in the Bulgarian threads i.e. "Highways Abroad" or "Bridges" about current and near future infrastructure development in Southern Romania. Many Bulgarians are interested in these projects. I have no access to several of my local threads anymore due to pseudo-moderation.


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> First modern parking areas open today on A2 motorway near Constanta. More to come also on A1 Sibiu to the Hungarian border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cristian Pistol
> 
> 
> ⛽ Două noi spații moderne de servicii sunt deschise de astăzi pe A2 (Autostrada Soarelui)! ✅Sunt primele rezultate concrete ale Strategiei pentru dotarea, operarea și întreținerea acestor spații de...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


These are part of a larger lot, and most importantly have EV charging stations.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR to tender next week the last section of A7 Focsani-Bacau (96 km). Estimated price is about Euro 1.8 b. 

With that , all the 320 km of A7 will be tendered for works directly - design has been completed.


----------



## Le Clerk

DEx12, T2L2, Slatina by-pass, 22 km, U/C by UMB, to open tomorrow, in advance of schedule.

Opening procedures under way. With that, the most important choking points between Craiova and Pitesti, which are Slatina and Bals, will be removed. The entire T2 section will thus be opened.










Too bad T1 which is U/C by Tirrena is way behind and cannot be opened so that Craiova could get a direct connection to the expressway.

UMB will probably complete the rest of sections T3 and T4, 32 km each, by end next year. And move on to some large lots on A7. 😀

Hopefully Tirrena will also manage to complete its own section.


----------



## sponge_bob

My trusty satellite shows all of T3 and most of T4 under construction, however there is no movement on the easternmost 5km nearest the A1 yet. 








Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L1C imagery taken on July 27, 2022




apps.sentinel-hub.com






Le Clerk said:


> UMB will probably complete the rest of sections T3 and T4, 32 km each, by end next year. And move on to some large lots on A7. 😀


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> My trusty satellite shows all of T3 and most of T4 under construction, however there is no movement on the easternmost 5km nearest the A1 yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentinel-hub Playground
> 
> 
> Sentinel-2 L1C imagery taken on July 27, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apps.sentinel-hub.com



T3 is about 40% progress, while on T4 works only started about a month ago, though earth works started a lot earlier.

However, both T3 and T4 are a lot easier than T2 which includes the big Olt bridge.

I'd say T3 will be opened by mid next year, and T4 is on edge to be opened by end year.

The real question mark is T1 where Tirrena may default on the contract completely.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> DEx12, T2L2, Slatina by-pass, 22 km, U/C by UMB, to open tomorrow, in advance of schedule.
> 
> Opening procedures under way. With that, the most important choking points between Craiova and Pitesti, which are Slatina and Bals, will be removed. The entire T2 section will thus be opened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad T1 which is U/C by Tirrena is way behind and cannot be opened so that Craiova could get a direct connection to the expressway.
> 
> UMB will probably complete the rest of sections T3 and T4, 32 km each, by end next year. And move on to some large lots on A7. 😀
> 
> Hopefully Tirrena will also manage to complete its own section.



opening procedures were completed with CNAIR. tomorrow is opening for traffic. there is also a (poor) footage with drive.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1036328200582841


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the story of A3 Suplacu de Barcău - Chiribiș?

In September 2020, a contract was seemingly signed with a Turkish company Nurol: http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/...air-semnat-contractul-pentru-proiectarea-și-4

However construction did apparently not start, because a year later, in September 2021, there was talk about signing a contract with Erbasu: Autostrada Transilvania: Construcții Erbașu, câștigător pe lotul Suplacu de Barcău - Chiribiș - surse UPDATE - Economica.net

But now it will be canceled again? Drulă: Grindeanu anulează încă o licitație pe A3 - 26 km între Suplacu de Barcău și Chiribiș


----------



## valkrav

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the story of A3 Suplacu de Barcău - Chiribiș?


The same neverending story we can see with A3 Chetani-Campia Turzii and A1 Holdea-Margina
One time construction was abandoned not restarted more


----------



## mariusCT

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the story of A3 Suplacu de Barcău - Chiribiș?


The contract signed with Nurol is for the neighboring sector, currently U/C - Nușfalău – Suplacu de Barcău.

The sector with issues is Suplacu de Barcău - Chiribiș. Afaik, Erbasau won the tender and Trameco contested the results. Trameco won the dispute, so CNAIR had to re evaluate the bids all over again. This time both offers were found to be invalid, so the tender will be cancelled.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the story of A3 Suplacu de Barcău - Chiribiș?
> 
> In September 2020, a contract was seemingly signed with a Turkish company Nurol: http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/cnair-semnat-contractul-pentru-proiectarea-și-4
> 
> However construction did apparently not start, because a year later, in September 2021, there was talk about signing a contract with Erbasu: Autostrada Transilvania: Construcții Erbașu, câștigător pe lotul Suplacu de Barcău - Chiribiș - surse UPDATE - Economica.net
> 
> But now it will be canceled again? Drulă: Grindeanu anulează încă o licitație pe A3 - 26 km între Suplacu de Barcău și Chiribiș


Let's clarify with a map of the motorway section:










*Biharia-Chiribis (28,5 km)* was signed in 2020 with Romanian builder Selina (the builder is actually from Oradea, the neighbouring city) for a very low price even at the time of signing : Euro 72 m for 28 km which means Euro 2.5 m per km - ridiculous. Of course, COVID pandemic kicked in, prices went through the roof, and the builder realised the project is not worth it anymore financially. So it dropped all works, and CNAIR terminated the contract in May this year - veery late in the contract. It needs to be retendered now.

*Chiribis-Suplacu de Barcau (26,35 km)* was awarded in Sept 2021 to Erbasu (also a Romanian builder) for Euro 100 m. But Selina (same company as above) appealed the award, which was confirmed by the administrative court in charge of tenders. So earlier this year CNAIR was ordered to reassess the offers and make another award decision which is pending.

*Suplacu de Barcau-Nusfalau (13,55 km) *was signed with Nurol in 2020, and works started in 2021 and are going on OK, progress is at over 30% now.

PS: it seems to me CNAIR is focusing on Recovery Funds projects and A1 mountain at the moment, and so A3 gaps are left a bit on the side, or placed on a lower priority and softer pace.


----------



## Darioz

Le Clerk said:


> this is just in today from the EC. the oficial recognition of a new TEN-T corridor through A7, Lviv, Warshaw, and Baltic Sea is being upheld by the EU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://transport.ec.europa.eu/system/files/2022-07/Revised%20corridors%20to%20include%20Ukraine%20and%20Moldova.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commission amends TEN-T proposal to reflect impacts on infrastructure of Russia’s war of aggression against Ukraine
> 
> 
> The Commission today proposed to amend its December 2021 proposal on the revision of the TEN-T Regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> transport.ec.europa.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commissioner for Transport Adina Vălean said: ”_By extending four European Transport Corridors to the territory of Ukraine and Moldova – including the ports of Mariupol and Odesa – today’s proposal will help improve transport connectivity of these two countries to the EU, facilitating economic exchanges and better connections for people and business alike. These corridors will also be a key priority in rebuilding the transport infrastructure of Ukraine once the war ends. Our efforts to facilitate the export of grains from Ukraine via the Solidarity Lanes have also demonstrated the importance of interoperability in the transport system, reinforcing the need to increase convergence within the EU network, making it more resilient and strengthening the internal market.”_


Odessa-Isaccea-Constantsa-Varna-Burgas-Galipoli-Izmir should become a motorway and part of the core network. Of course with a new bridge on Danube at Orlivka/Isaccea. It is actually the branch Black Sea-Aegean Sea of the European TEN-T corridor Baltic-Black/Aegean Seas. It will cross A3 in Turkey somewhere west of Babaeski for Istanbul.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> I still think that when the detailed maps are published, after the new and revised Ten-T regulation is finally approved by the EUParl, that the A8 transcarpathian section will not be a member of any core corridor. The A7 and _the A8 east of the A7_ will be part of a core corridor which is the new Baltic-Aegean corridor. So will the so far unbuilt road between Arad and Oradea.
> 
> I think the A8 transcarpathia was an 'indicative' corridor after these were first approved in 2018 but that it was never, and never will be, a member of _a Core corridor_ now the Core corridors were themselves revised this week. Had things panned out differently this year it might have been added to a core corridor. If there is a new transcarpathian core road corridor it will likely be on the Budapest-Lviv/Tiraspol axis, bypassing Romania. Of course, I could be wrong and we will know later this year.


Again, check the amending draft regulation proposed by the EC above. It does not change any of the Romanian corridors as we have known them so far. It only extends them into Ukraine and Moldova, that is A7 into Ukraine towards Lviv and A8 into Moldova towards Chisinau and further to Odessa in Ukraine.


----------



## Le Clerk

Darioz said:


> Odessa-Isaccea-Constantsa-Varna-Burgas-Galipoli-Izmir should become a motorway and part of the core network. Of course with a new bridge on Danube at Orlivka/Isaccea. It is actually the branch Black Sea-Aegean Sea of the European TEN-T corridor Baltic-Black/Aegean Seas. It will cross A3 in Turkey somewhere west of Babaeski for Istanbul.


In the future, yes, it could be, especially Odessa-Isaccea-Constanta -Varna-Istanbul could become a corridor in itself with consistent traffic both for freight and passenger cars. As I said on the Ukrainian highways thread , the TEN-T corridors in Ukraine could be further extended in the future, building on existing corridors in neighbouring countries.


----------



## Darioz

Also pay attention that such a motorway Odessa-Izmir/Istanbul will make connection with Alexandroupolis in Greece too. Either with a potential expressway deflection of the motorway through the BCP Svilengrad/Ormenio. This lies on the direct route Burgas-Alexandroupolis. Or it will go through the BCP Makaza/Nimphea when suitable infrastructure is built there. That part (south of Haskovo in Bulgaria) lies on the direct route Bucharest-Komotini/Greek A2.
There is also a third option from Malkara/A6 in Turkey going west to the BCP Ipsala/Kipoi. This one already lies on the direct route Istanbul-Thessaloniki.
In its Northern side Chisinau will most probably be linked to Braila.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Again, check the amending draft regulation proposed by the EC above. It does not change any of the Romanian corridors as we have known them so far.


This is true, the status of the transcarpathian A8 did not change. Now go back to the core corridors between 2021 and 2022. The 2021 Regulation.





__





EUR-Lex - 52021PC0812 - EN - EUR-Lex







eur-lex.europa.eu





The _relevant_ ones are numbered from 28 to 40.

NONE of those corridors included the A8 _before_ this week and ONE includes the A8 east of the A7 _after_ this week and that is the revised Baltic-Aegean.

If you can find the A8 in any of those links @Le Clerk ...then I am all ears..or indeed eyes.


----------



## sun20

Darioz said:


> Odessa-Isaccea-Constantsa-Varna-Burgas-Galipoli-Izmir should become a motorway and part of the core network.


In Romania, there are ongoing contracts for Feasibility Study + Design for: (Braila)-Isaccea-Tulcea, Tulcea-Constanta, Constanta-Techirghiol-Black Sea resorts (expressways). Soon, it will be launched a tender for bypass of Mangalia, feasibility study.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I had to look up where Isaccea is located. It's on the Danube. Is a bridge considered there? 

My guess is that regional integration in that part of Europe is quite poor. Tough border checks, complex border situation with Moldova, lack of bridges across the Danube, the whole Danube Delta being 'in the way' of a direct route along the Black Sea, etc.


----------



## sun20

No bridge considered, but there has been a ferry since 2020.

Regional integration began to improve once the ferry opened, but now the russians have the objective of conquering the whole southern part of Ukraine, including this neibouring the Danube, so things get complicated.


----------



## Le Clerk

The danger of Russia occupying the whole southern coast was at the beginning of the conflict. Since Russia’s military performance has been abysmal in Donbas proper and beyond Kherson, all current assessments are that there is little to no risk that Russia could conquer beyond Kherson to Mykolaiv and Odessa. That is, if Russia manages to hold on to Kherson.

As to infrastructure in the region, it must be said that Romania already is massively improving traffic in the area: it restored recently the nearby bridge at Giurgiulesti, which is 20 km from Isaccea on the road, it will start soon the construction of the MD/UA border Giugiulesti-Galati connector (a 30 km road from the border to Galati-Braila expressway, currently under D&B contract by UMB, design almost completed) and in the near future the Braila bridge (to open to traffic later this year), and then the full expressway Galati-Braila (to open next year to traffic), and then Braila-Isaccea-Tulcea expressway also under design now, works to be tendered next year most probably. Romania also restored to traffic the Soviet gauge railway from Giurgiulesti to Galati Port and it is now in service for Ukrainian trains, and that helps to relieve road traffic from heavy truck numbers through Giurgiulesti customs. 

What will be needed is an improvement of roads on the side of Ukraine which is pretty poor, and the EU could step in for that. On the Moldovan side, R34 is on a massive upgrade with EBRD funds on the whole distance from Chisinau to Giurgiulesti since 2020, but it is going ahead pretty slowly from what I’ve seen.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> This is true, the status of the transcarpathian A8 did not change. Now go back to the core corridors between 2021 and 2022. The 2021 Regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EUR-Lex - 52021PC0812 - EN - EUR-Lex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eur-lex.europa.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The _relevant_ ones are numbered from 28 to 40.
> 
> NONE of those corridors included the A8 _before_ this week and ONE includes the A8 east of the A7 _after_ this week and that is the revised Baltic-Aegean.
> 
> If you can find the A8 in any of those links @Le Clerk ...then I am all ears..or indeed eyes.


the map that I posted above is from the 2021 regulation, and it includes A7 and A8 in Core and A13 in Comprehensive. What the 2022 regulation does is not to change these in Romania, but to extend A7 and A8 into Ukraine and Moldova.

I repost it here.

2021 EU corridors:











2021 Romanian map of TEN-T Core and Comprehensive:










2022 amendament:

New pan EU TEN-T coridors:








map of Baltic-Black Sea-Aegean corridor, inclusively into Ukraine and Moldova:


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> What will be needed is an improvement of roads on the side of Ukraine which is pretty poor, and the EU could step in for that. On the Moldovan side, R34 is on a massive upgrade with EBRD funds on the whole distance from Chisinau to Giurgiulesti since 2020, but it is going ahead pretty slowly from what I’ve seen.


Ukrainian authorities resurfaced the E87/M15 between Reni, Palanca and Odessa in the recent years. That’s something you might have overlooked.


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> Ukrainian authorities resurfaced the E87/M15 between Reni, Palanca and Odessa in the recent years. That’s something you might have overlooked.


Are there images from that upgraded road ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They also built a bypass at Reni.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> They also built a bypass at Reni.


This means that the Galati by-pass currently under design should become very useful for the traffic coming or going to Odessa. Currently it is a choking point as traffic goes through the city.


----------



## Darioz

sun20 said:


> In Romania, there are ongoing contracts for Feasibility Study + Design for: (Braila)-Isaccea-Tulcea, Tulcea-Constanta, Constanta-Techirghiol-Black Sea resorts (expressways). Soon, it will be launched a tender for bypass of Mangalia, feasibility study.


Yes, sure the motorway will accommodate this route, namely A4. In the beginning the ferry at Isaccea will be used which will quickly raise the question for a new bridge there. So all in all 6 countries are involved in this big international project - Ukraine, Moldova, Romania, Bulgaria, Turkey and Greece. Part of the European purple TEN-T corridor discussed here. Along the Black Sea, the Aegean Sea and also the Marmara Sea.

Have in mind that E87 in Bulgaria close to the Turkish border (Strandzha Mountain region) falls under Natura 2000. So a new BCP crossing from Bulgaria to Turkey will be used there. The most suitable passage is that for a planned check point at Strandzha/Malkoclar. Without any loss of kilometres towards Istanbul. I assume it will be even shorter because of all the straightening (Burgas-Babaeski/Turkish A3).


----------



## sponge_bob

Don't worry about comprehensive, the EU will stop funding roads before they ever get around to that network. 

But right now your A8 mountain section is an orphan. It is allegedly core but _it does not belong to __any__ core corridor_...so it is not actually core. 

The flatter bit of A8 is, around Iasi. Only this week though.


Le Clerk said:


> the map that I posted above is from the 2021 regulation, and it includes A7 and A8 in Core and A13 in Comprehensive.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

sponge_bob said:


> Don't worry about comprehensive, the EU will stop funding roads before they ever get around to that network.


Yes it seems like the countries who haven't tapped into EU funding for roads right now will miss the boat...

Recent EU funding rounds for infrastructure included virtually nothing for roads.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> Are there images from the upgraded M15?


Google ‘Ukravtodor M15’ will do the job.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Don't worry about comprehensive, the EU will stop funding roads before they ever get around to that network.
> 
> But right now your A8 mountain section is an orphan. It is allegedly core but _it does not belong to __any__ core corridor_...so it is not actually core.
> 
> The flatter bit of A8 is, around Iasi. Only this week though.



NVM. check the Ukraine road map, according to this 2022 iteration, and next to it Romanian map, posted below by @Pitchoune :













Pitchoune said:


> If you look into the European Commission documents regarding Ukraine & Moldova it seems the considered transport network is much more extensive (as it should be). The network shown in the EC documents is as below.
> 
> *Roads*:
> View attachment 3585974
> 
> 
> *Rail*:
> View attachment 3585967
> 
> 
> *Inland waterways*:
> View attachment 3585972
> 
> 
> But I suppose the EU will first prioritize first the connections that are now added to the Ten-T corridors, which are according to the EC documents:
> 
> Rzeszow-Lviv-Kyiv-Kharkiv-Dnipro-Kherson-Mariupol *Inland waterways* & *Roads* (*North Sea - Baltic*)
> Rzeszow-Lviv-Kyiv-Kharkiv-Dnipro-Mariupol *rail freight/passengers* (*North Sea - Baltic*)
> Nyiregyhaza-Moukatchevo-Lviv *Rail freight *(*Baltic Sea - Adriatic Sea*)
> Kosice-Moukatchevo-Lviv *Inland waterways *&* Roads *(*Rhine - Danube*)
> Kosice-Moukatchevo-Lviv *Rail freight/passengers *(*Rhine - Danube*)
> Rzeszow-Lviv-Iasi-Chisinau-Odesa *Inland waterways* & *Roads* (*Baltic - Black - Aegean Seas*)
> Rzeszow-Lviv-Iasi-Chisinau-Odesa *Rail freight/passengers *(*Baltic - Black - Aegean Seas*)
> Rzeszow-Lviv-Khmelnytskyï-Odesa *Rail freight/passengers *(*Baltic - Black - Aegean Seas*)
> The EC documents are much more precise than the general map below:
> View attachment 3586117


----------



## Pitchoune

I understand what Sponge Bob is saying, the A8 bit between Targu Mures and Iasi is considered as part of the Romanian core network but at the same time is not part of the Ten-T pan-European corridors. Actually the whole Oradea-Cluj-Targu Mures-Iasi highway (and also the Cluj-Sibiu highway) is not part of the EC Ten-T corridors, which is weird. On the other hand most of that highway is luckily either built or U/C. The only not U/C part is the mountainous part.










From a pan-European point of view I'd say that the 3 most important mountain highways in Romania and that the EU should finance are Lugoj-Dobreta, Sibiu-Pitesti and Targu Mures-Targu Neamt. Inversely, Brasov-Ploeisti, Brasov-Pitesti, Deva-Targu Jiu, Dej-Suceava and Brasov-Bacau look much less important.


----------



## Le Clerk

A1 PiSi: last lot T3 (37 km) to be signed with ASTALDI on Monday.


----------



## Le Clerk

Pitchoune said:


> I understand what Sponge Bob is saying, the A8 bit between Targu Mures and Iasi is considered as part of the Romanian core network but at the same time is not part of the Ten-T pan-European corridors. Actually the whole Oradea-Cluj-Targu Mures-Iasi highway (and also the Cluj-Sibiu highway) is not part of the EC Ten-T corridors, which is weird. On the other hand most of that highway is luckily either built or U/C. The only not U/C part is the mountainous part.
> 
> View attachment 3589407
> 
> 
> From a pan-European point of view I'd say that the 3 most important mountain highways in Romania and that the EU should finance are Lugoj-Dobreta, Sibiu-Pitesti and Targu Mures-Targu Neamt. Inversely, Brasov-Ploeisti, Brasov-Pitesti, Deva-Targu Jiu, Dej-Suceava and Brasov-Bacau look much less important.


The 2021 revision changed the meaning of corridors and TEN-T routes. This is where the confusion comes from.


----------



## sponge_bob

I agree entirely on your three key crossings. But I think it is too late now and the A8 has been removed from the 'indicative core' status it got in 2018.

The Baltic-Aegean road will still be financed by the EU up to 2040, "Extended Core" they call it, but most road funding will stop in late 2029.



Pitchoune said:


> From a pan-European point of view I'd say that the 3 most important mountain highways in Romania and that the EU should finance are Lugoj-Dobreta, Sibiu-Pitesti and Targu Mures-Targu Neamt. Inversely, Brasov-Ploeisti, Brasov-Pitesti, Deva-Targu Jiu, Dej-Suceava and Brasov-Bacau look much less important.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> I agree entirely on your three key crossings. But I think it is too late now and the A8 has been removed from the 'indicative core' status it got in 2018.
> 
> The Baltic-Aegean road will still be financed by the EU up to 2040, "Extended Core" they call it, but most road funding will stop in late 2029.


Imagine tendering and funding A8 patches under Recovery Plan, which will happen soon - next year most probably, and then tendering and funding A8 from A7 IC to MD border under EU budget 2021-2029, probably also next year, with completion for both sections of A8 of around 160 km by 2026. and then for the remaining of A8, the mountain part … nothing.

TEN-T regulation changed twice in one year, by adding more routes which connect to A7 and A8. I fail to see the logic behind removing funding for the rest of A8 - mountain, which is going to be hideously difficult, and expensive, and Romania will probably not commit funding to it only by itself.

PS: I forgot about the motorway bridge on A8 on RO/MD border which is also going to be tendered for works most probably at the end of this year or begining of next year at the latest.


----------



## Theijs

Some pages ago we discussed the accessibility of the website of the poliția de frontiera. 
Being in Romania, I can not access it while roaming on a Dutch SIM card. However, when I connect to the Wifi in Romania, I can.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> TEN-T regulation changed twice in one year, by adding more routes which connect to A7 and A8. I fail to see the logic behind removing funding for the rest of A8 - mountain, which is going to be hideously difficult, and expensive, and Romania will probably not commit funding to it only by itself.


Some problems will be solved by time. At some point until 2026 they will discover that the TEN-T regulation has been changed too fast and inaccurate, that a repair change or upgrade has to take place which includes the mountain gap of A8. 
You probably need a competent CNAIR, Minister of Transport and other relevant people involved to start that lobby. We know ministers of PSD have most of the time been weak, incompetent and acting irresponsible. Let’s hope a next government will do better. 

Moreover, The Moldovan authorities might fix that job, as they can fingerpoint that A8 is important for them as transit route.


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> Some pages ago we discussed the accessibility of the website of the poliția de frontiera.
> Being in Romania, I can not access it while roaming on a Dutch SIM card. However, when I connect to the Wifi in Romania, I can.


the police probably maintain some access restrictions for certain foreign IPs.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Geoblocking. Half of American news sites do that to EU IPs, even years after GDPR was implemented.


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> Some problems will be solved by time. At some point until 2026 they will discover that the TEN-T regulation has been changed too fast and inaccurate, that a repair change or upgrade has to take place which includes the mountain gap of A8.
> You probably need a competent CNAIR, Minister of Transport and other relevant people involved to start that lobby. We know ministers of PSD have most of the time been weak, incompetent and acting irresponsible. Let’s hope a next government will do better.
> 
> Moreover, The Moldovan authorities might fix that job, as they can fingerpoint that A8 is important for them as transit route.


I do not think any part of the A8 has been removed from funding. at this point, A8 is qualified for funding under the 2021-2029 EU budget, and some mountain sections, not entirely though, will be submitted for funding from this budget, in the coming years. So at least in part, A8 mountain will receive EU funding. If that happens, I am sure it will receive funding post 2029. A8 mountain is a project for 15 years and 2 EU budget cycles.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Geoblocking. Half of American news sites do that to EU IPs, even years after GDPR was implemented.


It is due to DDOS attacks by Russian backed hackers, earlier in April.


----------



## sponge_bob

It can be fixed by the EUParl over the next few months, as they must approve the regulation . 

Otherwise the regulation is not due a revisit until 2028-9. 


Theijs said:


> Some problems will be solved by time.


----------



## Le Clerk

A1 PiSi S3: signed with ASTALDI. This is the last lot to be signed. Now the whole PiSi 121 km is signed or U/C.


----------



## sponge_bob

Now we wait for the design solution agreements due in 2023 or perhaps sooner with the Porr lot.


Le Clerk said:


> Now the whole PiSi 121 km is signed or U/C.


Mobilisation of construction workers is some distance away.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Now we wait for the design solution agreements due in 2023 or perhaps sooner with the Porr lot.
> 
> Mobilisation of construction workers is some distance away.


design is 12 months for this lot, build is 4 years.

for sure next year we’ll see Porr lot 4 U/C. And maybe lot 2 MAAPA


----------



## Le Clerk

A7: Ploiesti-Buzau lot 1 (21 km) .

CNAIR issued order for works to start on 22 August.

On lot 1, works will start on 11 August.

next week we should have awards on Buzau-Focsani.


----------



## Le Clerk

A0 north L2 (19 km) U/C by UMB. The UMB beam factory seems to be moved from DEx12 to this lot, which includes the large overpass junction A0/A3.

Just to see how incredibly efficient UMB organises its works. The building permit was received on 19 July for this lot, but as you can see from the images, UMB had already produced most if not all beams necessary for this lot prior to the building permit, so that when works start they can move to assembling the beams directly.

Deadline is end of 2024 for this lot, but we’ll probably expecting it a lot earlier to be opened, as per UMB customary practice.


----------



## Le Clerk

A8: feasibility study for the mountain section Tg Mures-Tg Neamt will be completed by end-year, including the environmental authorisation. This means that tenders for works can be launched next year. So best bets are that A8 mountain becomes the second mountain motorway to be built just after A1 mountain motorway.










Also, lots near Tg Mures and Tg Neamt, 60 km in total, which are under Recovery Fund, will be tendered also by the end of the year.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> CNAIR is tendering A13 Sibiu-Fagaras (68 km) for D&B/design&build (Yellow FIDIC).
> FS was completed late last year - so for nay-sayers FSs do really matter.
> 
> 
> est price Euro 1.4 b
> duration 4 years (12 months for design and 36 months for build)
> 
> there will be 4 lots as following:
> 
> L1: 14,25 km
> L2: 19.92 km
> L3: 17,61 km
> L4: 16,26 km
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some renders of the motorway:
> 
> This is probably the future A1/A13 junction near Boita:
> 
> View attachment 3551596
> 
> 
> and some further renders:
> View attachment 3551602
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551603



Now officially tendered 3/4 lots: 1, 2, 3.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> Now officially tendered 3/4 lots: 1, 2, 3.


So A13 Sibiu - Făgăraș will be tendered in 3 lots? What is the length of each lot?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Lot 1 Boița (A1) - Avrig-Mărșa 14,3 km 
Lot 2 Avrig-Mărșa - Arpașu de Jos 20,0 km 
Lot 3 Arpașu de Jos - Sâmbăta de Sus 17,7 km 
Lot 4 Sâmbăta de Sus - Făgăraș 16,3 km


----------



## jonnyqe12

Map of Motorways in Romania


----------



## Bastiaan85

Isn’t the A3 section Brasov - Ploiesti planned as well? Or for simplicity’s sake the whole of the A3 east of Targu Mores?


----------



## RebelOtter

Bastiaan85 said:


> Isn’t the A3 section Brasov - Ploiesti planned as well? Or for simplicity’s sake the whole of the A3 east of Targu Mores?


It's planned, however, this map shows only projects that are either about to be/ have been tendered for works or that are already being worked on.


----------



## Le Clerk

Bastiaan85 said:


> Isn’t the A3 section Brasov - Ploiesti planned as well? Or for simplicity’s sake the whole of the A3 east of Targu Mores?


A3: Ploiesti-Brașov mountain lot has just had a first estimate of cost coming out of the ongoing FS. 

It stands at … 8 billion Euros due to the very expensive land to be expropriated and the lengthy tunnels needed to protect the area: ~ 35 km of tunnel. 

They will try to fix that by reducing design alignment speed from 140 km/h to 100 km/h.


----------



## Le Clerk

RebelOtter said:


> It's planned, however, this map shows only projects that are either about to be/ have been tendered for works or that are already being worked on.


Sibiu-Făgăraș should also show on map in black as planned.


----------



## sponge_bob

If you take 2020 estimates and allow known 2020-2022 inflation _and then_ extrapolate those 2020-2022 figures out to finishing dates in the early 2030s you can easily turn a _current_ €3bn cost of the A1 into €8bn with galloping inflation added in. 

i don't think the A1 will finish at the tendered €3bn either but I still don't see it going too far past €4bn in a worst case scenario. 

This is why it is vital to have 3 Euro funded mountain sections if you are a Romania. The state budget will groan at the costs and the politicians will do nothing. 



Le Clerk said:


> A3: Ploiesti-Brașov mountain lot has just had a first estimate of cost coming out of the ongoing FS.It stands at … 8 billion Euros


----------



## Le Clerk

jonnyqe12 said:


> View attachment 3602866
> 
> 
> 
> Map of Motorways in Romania


Also, A1: PiSi lot 1 is at 80% completion. For sure it will be opened by end of this year, so in advance of schedule.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> If you take 2020 estimates and allow known 2020-2022 inflation _and then_ extrapolate those 2020-2022 figures out to finishing dates in the early 2030s you can easily turn a _current_ €3bn cost of the A1 into €8bn with galloping inflation added in.
> 
> i don't think the A1 will finish at the tendered €3bn either but I still don't see it going too far past €4bn in a worst case scenario.
> 
> This is why it is vital to have 3 Euro funded mountain sections if you are a Romania. The state budget will groan at the costs and the politicians will do nothing.


They are obviously struggling to push A1 mountain, A8 mountain and A3 mountain through the 2021-2029 EU budget. We will see whether it will work that way. Romania is probably becoming the largest motorway construction site in Europe.


----------



## sponge_bob

I thought that the EU wanted A1 A8 and _A6_ and didn't give a toss about the A3 or even...bless it... The Northern Motorway. 

Anyway, we all know the only one in with a shout by 2029 is the A1. Everything else is in mañana land.



Le Clerk said:


> They are obviously struggling to push A1 mountain, A8 mountain and A3 mountain though the 2021-2029 EU budget. We will see whether it will work that way. Romania will probably becoming the largest motorway site in Europe.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Anyway, we all know the only one in with a shout by 2029 is the A1. Everything else is in mañana land.


True!


----------



## sponge_bob

There is _some_ good news though. The A1 transcarpathian was long costed at €3-3.5 bn and the bids came in at €3bn even after a goodly bout of inflation during bid prep time. 

But like I said I will only _believe_ the A1 is finally happening if designs are submitted in 2023 and mobilisation happens in 2024!!!!!

€8bn is a number designed to kill a project off.


----------



## Pitchoune

Other highways where we should see some progress soon are the Oradea-Arad, Lugoj-Craiova and Craiova-Vidin sections since they are part of the Ten-T corridors:









How the Romanian map would look if we add the other Ten-T roads:









The Targu Mures-Pascani corridor is really missing (Budapest-Odesa connection). Let's hope it will get added by the European Commission in the next years!


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> There is _some_ good news though. The A1 transcarpathian was long costed at €3-3.5 bn and the bids came in at €3bn even after a goodly bout of inflation during bid prep time.
> 
> But like I said I will only _believe_ the A1 is finally happening if designs are submitted in 2023 and mobilisation happens in 2024!!!!!
> 
> €8bn is a number designed to kill a project off.


Construction materials went down recently, from the growing momentum so far. Hopefully inflation will go down in this sector as well.


----------



## Le Clerk

Pitchoune said:


> Other highways where we should see some progress soon are the Oradea-Arad, Lugoj-Craiova and Craiova-Vidin sections since they are part of the Ten-T corridors:
> View attachment 3604104
> 
> 
> How the Romanian map would look if we add the other Ten-T roads:
> View attachment 3604165
> 
> 
> The Targu Mures-Pascani corridor is really missing (Budapest-Odesa connection). Let's hope it will get added by the European Commission in the next years!


Tg Mures-Pascani is currently being funded by the EU under the Recovery Plan for 60 km. I fail to see how this misses any other EU future funding programs.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Tg Mures-Pascani is currently being funded by the EU under the Recovery Plan for 60 km. I fail to see how this misses any other EU future funding programs.


But the recovery plan is not really an EU infrastructure plan, it is just that Romania insisted on using some of it for badly needed roads. It is supposed to be a pile of greenwash yadda. 

THEN the A7 was added to a new core corridor afterwards. Mind you so was Bucharest-Ruse which should be added to the yellow crayon bit on the map.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> But the recovery plan is not really an EU infrastructure plan, it is just that Romania insisted on using some of it for badly needed roads. It is supposed to be a pile of greenwash yadda.
> 
> THEN the A7 was added to a new core corridor afterwards. Mind you so was Bucharest-Ruse which should be added to the yellow crayon bit on the map.


Both A8 and A3 mountain FSs are being funded under the EU budget 2014-2020/23.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Both A8 and A3 mountain FSs are being funded under the EU budget 2014-2020/23.


Meaningless. Absolutely meaningless. 

The EU budget 2007-2013 spent _almost €50bn on roads across all programs_ including Interreg/Transport/Regional etc.
The EU budget 2014-2020 ..ending 23 _spent almost €30bn on roads_. Poland got around half of all that and *everybody else will share around €14-15bn at most.* EVERYBODY in Europe that is. 

The EU budget 2021-2027...ending 29 is unlikely to spend €20bn on roads UNLESS they include charging points and greenwash yadda in the figures too.

The next EU budget starting 2030 ish will be smaller again when it comes to roads. So you need to be realistic as to what roads you want them to build for you and the A8 and the A6 would swallow a lot of those funds over the next 10 years if they are included. But the trend is only going 1 way and that is against roads in the same way they turned on airports after 2013.

The A6 and A8 between them will cost €10bn which is a lot of the available pot of money from now to 2040 and that pot will not exceed €40bn out to 2040, in my opinion. I don't begrudge Romania, with its unique problems...along with Slovakia, from taking a large share of that pot either. If the balkans do join the EU before 2040 the pot will not increase in any meaningful way either. 

There might be a magic money tree in Brussels,for some 4th rate politicians, but not for roads any more.


----------



## kostas97

i like the fact that the A3 section between Brasov and Targu Mures is not mentioned, or planned at all (the cost is really high, i understand), meaning that effectively, the A3 will never be completed. High priority should be given to the A7 (which is the easiest motorway under construction and is going to solve many problems, a road of huge importance yadda yadda yadda) and to the A1 and segments of the A3 between Nadaselu and Biharia/Oradea. In the aftermath, the A8 and A6 shall also be given a go ahead in construction. How about the A13? Is it even planned?


----------



## sponge_bob

kostas97 said:


> How about the A13? Is it even planned?


Some of it, the appointed planner left the rest of it this year...or else they were fired.

'Planning', mainly cheap crap FS work, is never a problem in Romania normally.


----------



## Le Clerk

kostas97 said:


> i like the fact that the A3 section between Brasov and Targu Mures is not mentioned, or planned at all (the cost is really high, i understand), meaning that effectively, the A3 will never be completed. High priority should be given to the A7 (which is the easiest motorway under construction and is going to solve many problems, a road of huge importance yadda yadda yadda) and to the A1 and segments of the A3 between Nadaselu and Biharia/Oradea. In the aftermath, the A8 and A6 shall also be given a go ahead in construction. How about the A13? Is it even planned?


A13 between Sibiu and Brasov will actually be A3. This means they ditched A3 between Brasov and Tg Mures. 

So A3 will be Bucharest-Ploiesti’s-Brasov-Sibiu. And then Tg Mures-Cluj-Oradea. It does not make sense but it is because they ditched Brasov-Tg Mures.


----------



## Le Clerk

jonnyqe12 said:


> View attachment 3602866
> 
> 
> 
> Map of Motorways in Romania



this is my update based on existing or expected tenders for works in the coming 1 year period so by mid 2023.


----------



## Le Clerk

A7: Focsani-Bacău tendered for works for the entire 96 km of this section. This is the last section of A7 under Recovery Funds to be tendered for works. Deadline of offers is due on 22 Sept.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1079801259323640


----------



## felix2011

Pitchoune said:


> View attachment 3604104


Mind when sharing this that, as usual, they present the terrestrial core corridors on RAIL and not road (as you can see also from Brasov's presence) given the rail first approach.



Le Clerk said:


> this is my update based on existing or expected tenders for works in the coming 1 year period so by mid 2023.


Arad-Oradea probably has more chances than Buzau-Braila or Bucharest -Alexandria to start first the tender works.


----------



## sponge_bob

Your update is, as usual loaded with a massive 'hope' premium and you 'hope' that a contractor is in place on all those sections in 1 year and that the courts play ball. If they are DB contracts then construction would start in 2024 not 2023. 

I hope you do not run out of allocated recovery funds by the end of 2022 either!!!!



Le Clerk said:


> this is my update based on existing or expected tenders for works


Arad onwards is in pink on the EU maps, meaning a 2040 completion target rather than 2030. I have not seen pink rail corridors....yet anyway. 


felix2011 said:


> Arad-Oradea probably has more chances than Buzau-Braila or Bucharest -Alexandria to start first the tender works.


----------



## Le Clerk

felix2011 said:


> Mind when sharing this that, as usual, they present the terrestrial core corridors on RAIL and not road (as you can see also from Brasov's presence) given the rail first approach.
> 
> 
> 
> Arad-Oradea probably has more chances than Buzau-Braila or Bucharest -Alexandria to start first the tender works.


Arad-Oradea is still under FS with completion for next year. I doubt we’ll see tenders for works there. At least by mid 2023.


----------



## felix2011

I did not say it will necesarily be next year but just sooner than the other two.
Bucuresti-Alexandria is tendered as fesability study only while Arad-Oradea includes the design btw. 
And Buzau-Braila is clearly prioritised after the others on POT funds allocation.


----------



## Le Clerk

felix2011 said:


> I did not say it will necesarily be next year but just sooner than the other two.
> Bucuresti-Alexandria is tendered as fesability study only while Arad-Oradea includes the design btw.
> And Buzau-Braila is clearly prioritised after the others on POT funds allocation.
> View attachment 3609683


It’s irrelevant that design was not performed. A1 PiSi has been tendered without design performed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A consortium with UMB is the designated winner for two A7 lots between Buzău and Focșani (lots 1 & 4). 

UMB must be growing at break-neck speed, getting so many motorway contracts in a short period of time. Do they have problems acquiring manpower and machinery?


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Do they have problems acquiring manpower and machinery?


No. they treat their employees very decently, with good pay, good training, good/performant equipment and plenty of perks, including vacations. They are a very good employer. As opposed to other builders .


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> A consortium with UMB is the designated winner for two A7 lots between Buzău and Focșani (lots 1 & 4).
> 
> UMB must be growing at break-neck speed, getting so many motorway contracts in a short period of time. Do they have problems acquiring manpower and machinery?



this is a total 15 km section, for 20 months build only. piece of cake for UMB. hope they get the other 2 lots as well. A7 is coming out at a good pace.









Cristian Pistol


Două noi tronsoane din Autostrada Moldova (A7), de la Buzău la Focșani, au de astăzi constructor desemnat! Contractele pentru construcția tronsoanelor 1 (Buzău-Vadu Pașii) și 4 (Mândrești...




www.facebook.com


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> this is my update based on existing or expected tenders for works in the coming 1 year period so by mid 2023.


This + Arad - Oradea is how the Romanian motorway network could look like by 2032 - 2035-ish.
Maybe some motorway / express road bypasses or some cities done here and - there, but yeah that would be about it.

About A3 through the Carpathians, I'm afraid that I will have to say that it got ruined by the social democrats and engulfed in problems... they should be the one responsible for the mess that happened, at least per the saying of the previous transport minister Catalin Drula.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> This + Arad - Oradea is how the Romanian motorway network could look like by 2032 - 2035-ish.
> Maybe some motorway / express road bypasses or some cities done here and - there, but yeah that would be about it.
> 
> About A3 through the Carpathians, I'm afraid that I will have to say that it got ruined by the social democrats and engulfed in problems... they should be the one responsible for the mess that happened, at least per the saying of the previous transport minister Catalin Drula.


a lot more will be completed in addition to that, including the A7 to UA border, Braila connection with Constanta and A7, and good parts of A6. I won’t go into the mountain parts as they are very speculative.

As to A3 mountain, it is getting a good FS as it appears. The problem will be funding, as @spongebob said.


----------



## felix2011

That's a fair assessment for 2030-35. Probably also some more expressways north of Cluj and a proper core ten-t connection to Giurgiu and the new bridge. I expect after FS for Bucharest-Alexandria is done and route is final for the Bucharest entry, that they'll submit straight away the FS for Bucharest-Giurgiu using that entry. The new bridge should be in works too/finalised by then as the current 1+1 one doesn't correspond to core ten-t standards.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Now officially tendered 3/4 lots: 1, 2, 3.


Last lot of Sibiu-Făgăraș was also opened for tender for works. Now the entire Sibiu-Fagaras is open to find builders.

This is a 75 km section of A3 with an estimated value of 1.3 b euros. Funding is from EU funds and budget.


















Autostrăzi - Ultimul tronson al Autostrăzii Sibiu-Făgăraș a fost lansat la licitație


Ultimul tronson al Autostrăzii Sibiu-Făgăraș a fost lansat în licitație publică iar ofertele se pot depune până pe data de 14 octombrie 2022, a anunțat ministrul Transporturilor, Sorin Grindeanu.




www.profit.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

the first overpass to open soon on DNCB is the Domnesti overpass - this to turn the DNCB into a quasi-express road.


----------



## Pitchoune

When you look at these maps and how slow the mountain highways will get built, you wonder why has the route Sibiu-Pitesti-Bucharest been favored over Sibiu-Brasov-Ploiesti-Bucharest ? From a pan-European point of view this does not change anything but from a Romanian point of view it would include Brasov (a top 10 city) in the highway grid much faster.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think because combined with A10 (Alba Iulia - Turda), it would also link northwestern Romania to the capital. So A3 is not strictly needed for that.


----------



## sponge_bob

You can see a key metric in the bids coming in for the A7. The A7 is costing ~€12m a km where the A1 high bits came in at ~€32m a km early this year. 

As governments are so short in Romania the trend is always to do flat cheap bits in the 'hope' a road opens in 3 years before the next election. A poster here once pointed out that transport ministers only last 6 months on average but that there post was a few years back.

So the big problem is convincing politicians who WILL NOT be there when the road opens to tackle a mountain section. You are looking at 7 years from opening tender invitations to opening the road in the end.

And there are no votes in thinking 7 years ahead in Romania it seems. Only in making BS promises and funding BS FS boondoggles.


----------



## Le Clerk

Pitchoune said:


> When you look at these maps and how slow the mountain highways will get built, you wonder why has the route Sibiu-Pitesti-Bucharest been favored over Sibiu-Brasov-Ploiesti-Bucharest ? From a pan-European point of view this does not change anything but from a Romanian point of view it would include Brasov (a top 10 city) in the highway grid much faster.


That has been a for ever debate in Romania. A3 mountain was favoured by many governments against A1 mountain, which was favoured by the EU. in the end, the EU won, as it is now clear.


----------



## Le Clerk

ASTALDI seems to have managed to kick STRABAG out of A3 bid for Meses tunnel (41 km) for its Russian connection with oligarch Deripaska. We should have a builder for this lot soon.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> You can see a key metric in the bids coming in for the A7. The A7 is costing ~€12m a km where the A1 high bits came in at ~€32m a km early this year.
> 
> As governments are so short in Romania the trend is always to do flat cheap bits in the 'hope' a road opens in 3 years before the next election. A poster here once pointed out that transport ministers only last 6 months on average but that there post was a few years back.
> 
> So the big problem is convincing politicians who WILL NOT be there when the road opens to tackle a mountain section. You are looking at 7 years from opening tender invitations to opening the road in the end.
> 
> And there are no votes in thinking 7 years ahead in Romania it seems. Only in making BS promises and funding BS FS boondoggles.


There are lots of 30 km on A7. The short lots or longer ones are sized according to ICs.

The high price is due to EU “green” requirements under Recovery Fund, without which a lot of motorways, A7 in particular, would have fallen out of this fund.


----------



## BG_AT

Is there any offer in Romania or Hungary to see a live camera view from the Border in Nadlac or from the Border in Giurgiu ?
Serbia has such a offer on there goverment website


----------



## cricric

Le Clerk said:


> ASTALDI seems to have managed to kick STRABAG out of A3 bid for Meses tunnel (41 km) for its Russian connection with oligarch Deripaska. We should have a builder for this lot soon.


Wrong. And wrong.


----------



## tomis3




----------



## Le Clerk

cricric said:


> Wrong. And wrong.


Can you be more specific? ASTALDI managed to challenge successfully STRABAG presence in the bid due to its connections to Deripaska. Admittedly, STRABAG may still appeal the decision in court, so it is not final.


----------



## centillion

Le Clerk said:


> the first overpass to open soon on DNCB is the Domnesti overpass


Can you tell us the exact opening date/opening month?


----------



## Le Clerk

centillion said:


> Can you tell us the exact opening date/opening month?


Later this year, but no exact date announced yet.


----------



## metacatfry

tomis3 said:


>


Interesting that one of the bridge pylons is placed so far from the coast. somewhere aroeund 250 metres. Better subsoil to handle the weight? something about getting the maximum bridge deck height over the middle of the sailing fairway?


----------



## Le Clerk

The government seems to be keen on passing a bill that excepts EV charging stations from the requirement of building permit or any other permits (like electrical network permit or fire protection permit 😒), except from a local zoning permit from the city administration, in order to speed up the construction of such charging stations across the country. Romania has committed to the EU to build over 13 k charging stations by 2026, in order to cash in over 200 m euros in Recovery Funds for such development.


----------



## sponge_bob

Interestingly Europes cheapest EV right now is the Dacia Spring but it is made in China.

It sells at around €17k list but the incentives for EVs in _some_ countries can bring this down to as low as €13k on the road. So it is selling very well at that price.









Dacia Spring Electric


All details and specs of the Dacia Spring Electric (2021-2021). Compare price, lease, real-world range and consumption of every electric vehicle.




ev-database.org





The second gen version from around 2024 might be made in Romania, lets see. 









Dacia sales grow 5.9% as overall market plummets | Autocar


Romanian brand cements third best-selling status in Europe, citing market-best loyalty and conquest rates




www.autocar.co.uk


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Interestingly Europes cheapest EV right now is the Dacia Spring but it is made in China.
> 
> It sells at around €17k list but the incentives for EVs in _some_ countries can bring this down to as low as €13k on the road. So it is selling very well at that price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dacia Spring Electric
> 
> 
> All details and specs of the Dacia Spring Electric (2021-2021). Compare price, lease, real-world range and consumption of every electric vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ev-database.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second gen version from around 2024 might be made in Romania, lets see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dacia sales grow 5.9% as overall market plummets | Autocar
> 
> 
> Romanian brand cements third best-selling status in Europe, citing market-best loyalty and conquest rates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.autocar.co.uk


Ford will become even a larger EV builder in Romania than Dacia with 3 new EV models planned to be rolled out of its plant in Craiova in the coming years.


----------



## RebelOtter

sponge_bob said:


> Interestingly Europes cheapest EV right now is the Dacia Spring but it is made in China.
> 
> It sells at around €17k list but the incentives for EVs in _some_ countries can bring this down to as low as €13k on the road. So it is selling very well at that price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dacia Spring Electric
> 
> 
> All details and specs of the Dacia Spring Electric (2021-2021). Compare price, lease, real-world range and consumption of every electric vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ev-database.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second gen version from around 2024 might be made in Romania, lets see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dacia sales grow 5.9% as overall market plummets | Autocar
> 
> 
> Romanian brand cements third best-selling status in Europe, citing market-best loyalty and conquest rates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.autocar.co.uk


When they first started taking orders you could buy It for as low as 9k in Romania due to the government incentives which amounted to almost 10000 EUR. Dacia Springs are a common site on Romanian roads, and EV sales in Romania have increased 400% since last year.


----------



## sponge_bob

For €9k new I'd likely get one myself...but I can't as there is no right hand drive version before Gen2, due around 2024. 

It is likely to cost €14-15k here with our incentive scheme though.


----------



## Darioz

I heard that Romania is planning to build a third road at high altitude in the Carpathians similar to Transalpina and Transfagarasan but didn't understand where exactly. Could you tell us where this road will be located?


----------



## Le Clerk

A3: Chetani-Câmpia Turzii has a new builder: STRABAG-GEIGER.


----------



## Le Clerk

Darioz said:


> I heard that Romania is planning to build a third road at high altitude in the Carpathians similar to Transalpina and Transfagarasan but didn't understand where exactly. Could you tell us where this road will be located?


I don’t know exactly what you are referring to , but CNAIR just approved DEx Bucharest-Targoviste prefesability study, which means this investment will enter design and build phase next. This is just before the really alpine section between Targoviste and Sinaia , which is currently under tender for upgrade/modernisation works.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> A3: Chetani-Câmpia Turzii has a new builder: STRABAG-GEIGER.
> 
> View attachment 3630880


Is there a new deadline for completion?
Construction works began in early 2017 if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> A3: Chetani-Câmpia Turzii has a new builder: STRABAG-GEIGER.


Delayed to Q2 2024 at best...

Dragged out over 8 years due to a non-performing contractor who finally got kicked from the contract in 2021, with only 40% completed in 4-5 years. This gives ground to the thought that non-performing contracts should be kicked from a contract as soon as reasonably possible, instead of trying to get them to work faster for years on end.


----------



## cricric

MichiH said:


> Is there a new deadline for completion?
> Construction works began in early 2017 if I'm not mistaken...


Just wait. Strabag has some problems.


----------



## Darioz

Le Clerk said:


> I don’t know exactly what you are referring to , but CNAIR just approved DEx Bucharest-Targoviste prefesability study, which means this investment will enter design and build phase next. This is just before the really alpine section between Targoviste and Sinaia , which is currently under tender for upgrade/modernisation works.


A friend of mine told me that but he couldn't specify where such an alpine road (most probably reaching 2000m altitude) would be located. That's why I wanted to ask the Romanians if they could confirm anything related to this matter.


----------



## Le Clerk

kostas97 said:


> So, about the A7 mentioned above, is it currently U/C in some segments, and some are to be tendered?


there are 13 lots of A7 under Recovery Funds. of them, 2 are U/C, 1 is to be decided in court who is the builder, 2 have designated builders by CNAIR, and the rest of 8 were tendered but have yet to have a designated builder - this should happen in the coming period.


----------



## sponge_bob

At the beginning of the current EU funding window the then government published 'a plan' in 2013 or 2014.

The *BLACK* bits were to be completed by the* END* of *2022*.










It was not unlike the first master plan,* From 1969.*










I love a good plan, me.


----------



## Le Clerk

the government approved euro 65 m for the upgrade of the alpine road DN73 connecting Predeal/DN1 to Rasnov/Bran, approx 70 km. This is an alternative to DN1 on the connection between Bucharest and Brasov. Another alpine road alternative to DN1 is currently tendered for upgrade between Targoviste and Sinaia. 










Guvernul aprobă modernizarea Drumului Național 73 A Predeal -Râșnov, una dintre rutele turistice spre Castelul Bran. La intersecția DN 1 -DN 73 A de la Predeal va fi construit un sens giratoriu suspendat


Guvernul aprobă în ședința de joi, Proiectul pentru modernizarea Drumului Național 73 A Predeal-Râșnov-Șercaia, una dintre rutele turistice spre Castelul




economedia.ro


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> the government approved euro 65 m for the upgrade of the alpine road DN73 connecting Predeal/DN1 to Rasnov/Bran, approx 70 km. This is an alternative to DN1 on the connection between Bucharest and Brasov. Another alpine road alternative to DN1 is currently tendered for upgrade between Targoviste and Sinaia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guvernul aprobă modernizarea Drumului Național 73 A Predeal -Râșnov, una dintre rutele turistice spre Castelul Bran. La intersecția DN 1 -DN 73 A de la Predeal va fi construit un sens giratoriu suspendat
> 
> 
> Guvernul aprobă în ședința de joi, Proiectul pentru modernizarea Drumului Național 73 A Predeal-Râșnov-Șercaia, una dintre rutele turistice spre Castelul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> economedia.ro


DN73A more exactly


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> At the beginning of the current EU funding window the then government published 'a plan' in 2013 or 2014.
> 
> The *BLACK* bits were to be completed by the* END* of *2022*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not unlike the first master plan,* From 1969.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a good plan, me.


Forget about it, that was like ages ago. I would look at the rate of completion of EU funded projects, that is the most important thing now.


----------



## sponge_bob

Ah yes, completion. 


Le Clerk said:


> I would look at the rate of completion of EU funded projects, that is the most important thing now.


My trusty satellite shows a segment of road under construction on the A3. I think by Turks. 









Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L1C imagery taken on August 18, 2022




apps.sentinel-hub.com





Now there is a junction at the SE end of this segment but how can one get off the segment at the NW end. Will it remain isolated pending more road on the Oradea side??


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Ah yes, completion.
> 
> My trusty satellite shows a segment of road under construction on the A3. I think by Turks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentinel-hub Playground
> 
> 
> Sentinel-2 L1C imagery taken on August 18, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apps.sentinel-hub.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there is a junction at the SE end of this segment but how can one get off the segment at the NW end. Will it remain isolated pending more road on the Oradea side??


It is Nusfalau-Suplacu de Barcau section (13 km) U/C by Nurol. 

Suplacu-Chiribis tender for works has just been cancelled and needs to be retendered. Chiribis-Biharia is now tendered again and hopefully will find a good builder.


----------



## Le Clerk

The most difficult section of A3 by far will be Poarta Salajului-Nusfalau (40 km), including the Meses tunnel (3 km), which is now under tenders procedure with a builder pending announcement. This is a euro 800 m project.


----------



## cassyo

^
When it comes to highway tunnels, the first one expected to be started with is on the A1 Section 4 Tigveni -Curtea de Arges, Porr being the builder. This tunnel will be 1,350 m long. Then, two longer tunnels (among some others) will follow, of cca 1,600 m each, on the Sections 2 and 3, of the same A1.
With this in mind, reverting to the a/m Meses tunnel on the A3, we may say that it will be a gradual growth, regarding the road tunnel length drilling experience, in Romania.
About the time horizon, probably Porr will open the way, not sooner than 2024, followed by Mapa&Cengiz /Turkey on Section 2 and WeBuild (Astaldi) on Section 3. As such, 2024-2027 will be the real highway tunnels eve in the country.


----------



## Le Clerk

We should see next year first works on motorway tunnel on A1 PiSi lot 4 (Porr Lot). They should complete their design shortly and then get building approval.

Next is MAPA indeed on Lot 2, which is currently under design phase of the contract, with completion next year. I don’t see MAPA on the terrain before 2024.

Last should be ASTALDI on Lot 3, where we could see works also in 2024, since they are yet to start design works.

If we have a builder this year on A3 Poarta-Salajului Nusfalau, no challenges (which is improbable though), there are chances we could see works there in 2024 as well.


----------



## cassyo

If PORR will start to dig their tunnel, earlier than my prediction (i.e. 2023 instead of 2024), I'll be happy !
But sooner or later, once started, the Romanian road tunnel story will follow its normal course. 
The beginning date has rather a symbolic value, and I'm thinking more about the decades of the so-called _tunnel fear _within the National Highway Dept.
When Porr will start its tunnel, under the Momaia Hill, that shameful period will come to an end. A long overdue one !


----------



## The Wild Boy

Yes. Romania and Romanian construction companies will learn a lot from drilling and building through it's mountains. More and more Romanian companies and workers will gather more experience, reducing the need for foreign companies to come and build in Romania.


----------



## sponge_bob

This is risky. Think of the cashflow when you are stuck up there for years.

The bigger ones should form consortia with EG Strabag/Porr to learn how to handle the terrain without taking on _all_ the risk!!! The smaller should stick to flat jobs of which there are plenty. 


The Wild Boy said:


> Yes. Romania and Romanian construction companies will learn a lot from drilling and building through it's mountains. .


----------



## cassyo

Regarding road tunnel story in Ro, I have to make a clarification: it was once a tunnel school in Romania, let's say about fifty years ago. But that is biologic extinct today.
So, the highway tunnels will act as a new beginning, regarding all the matters : the country needs all kind of the people who do know how the tunnels are done, beginning from scratch.


----------



## MichiH

OMG, building tunnels is not rocket science! Other (Balkan) countries also managed it. You can get experience from abroad by consortia. Also for design approval. Operation and maintenance is another story though. But doable.


----------



## cassyo

^ You are right, after all: it's not rocket science, but for whatever reason, Romania acted differently.
It is what it is and one can not change anything about that .
Let's move on !


----------



## Le Clerk

I never understood this perspective on tunnel building that Romania is afraid of it. We have had recently tunnels built on new railways and some are ongoing. Also, tunnel building now is done by private contractors with vast experience required, not by state enterprises as during communism. I am more concerned with the quality and dedication of existing contractors in Romania to do a good performance, rather than with whatever experience CNAIR might have or not have in tunnel building.


----------



## sponge_bob

The Italians once built a mountain motorway called the A3 and the complex structures were the viaducts not the tunnels.

Even the great French school of engineering is called "Les Ponts"


----------



## ChrisZwolle

sponge_bob said:


> Even the great French school of engineering is called "Les Ponts"


Which is probably the most famous historic civil engineering school in Europe? Especially around the turn of the century when many great bridge builders attented the Ecole des Ponts et Chaussées. For example: Freyssinet (pioneering prestressed concrete bridges) or Caquot. Or maybe more famously: Ralph Modjeski from Poland who designed some of the greatest bridges in North America.


----------



## cassyo

sponge_bob said:


> This is risky. Think of the cashflow when you are stuck up there for years.
> 
> The bigger ones should form consortia with EG Strabag/Porr to learn how to handle the terrain without taking on _all_ the risk!!! The smaller should stick to flat jobs of which there are plenty.


There might be no such a risk, actually: no contractors are allowed to bid without a proven tunnel expertise.
That is why, even the biggest Romanian contractor - UMB has no road tunnel experience, as of yet .
But this is about to change : they have _bidden_ _f_or the A1 Lugoj-Deva Lot 2, in a consortium with a Bosnian company Euro-Asfalt d.o.o., recently.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> The recovery plan was not about roads, it was all greeny yadda instead. Romania insisted the plan include roads and is the only country in the EU that got recovery funds for roads AFAIK.
> 
> The risk to Romania is that the state budget might have to cover large scale cost escalations on those roads before they are finished in 2026 and they must be finished by end 2026.


Yes, this is what the authorities said here as well, they managed to negotiate a huge chunk of the Recovery Funds for roads/motorways in fact (A7, A8, A1 and A3), while the fund was not at all about roads.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Yes, this is what the authorities said here as well, they managed to negotiate a huge chunk of the Recovery Funds for roads/motorways in fact (A7, A8, A1 and A3),


Only small sectors of A8 A1 and A3 are to be 'recovery funded', not even 100km between them I bet , it is mainly for the A7.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Only small sectors of A8 A1 and A3 are to be 'recovery funded', not even 100km between them I bet , it is mainly for the A7.


Yes

A1: 12 km
A3: 41 km
A7: 330 km
A8: 65 km


----------



## Darioz

sponge_bob said:


> The recovery plan was not about roads, it was all greeny yadda instead. Romania insisted the plan include roads and is the only country in the EU that got recovery funds for roads AFAIK.
> 
> The risk to Romania is that the state budget might have to cover large scale cost escalations on those roads before they are finished in 2026 and they must be finished by end 2026.


Fine, but this is still another option to make use of European resources and build important motorways even partly for which you are late or to be more precise very late. Also a good motivation to work fast and not waste time. Romania made a good choice in this regard, Bulgaria - not at all.
In general, my point is that it doesn't matter which fund the money comes from. If you have good projects and apply for EU financial aid accordingly, you'll get some.

For me whole Eastern Europe should have common road taxes for different vehicle categories. Thus the missing infrastructure will be built more quickly and will easily integrate into the European network. These terms for 2050 and even beyond that year are ridiculous.


----------



## MichiH

Darioz said:


> For me whole Eastern Europe should have common road taxes for different vehicle categories. Thus the missing infrastructure will be built more quickly and will easily integrate into the European network.


Do you mean motorway tolls or a general road tax for all roads?

Motorway tolls make the use of the old (unsafe) roads more attractive for those who have less money. Bad idea for Balkans.
General road taxes prevent (poor) people from traveling at all. Bad idea for Balkans.


----------



## sponge_bob

Sadly some dodgy Bulgarians ran off with a load of money from their roads agency in 2020 and I don't think they got the money back yet, or tried the culprits including a mistress of some senior politician. So I don't think the EU is in any hurry to finance that scale of corruption. 


Darioz said:


> Fine, but this is still another option to make use of European resources and build important motorways


----------



## Darioz

It's not a bad idea at all. Moreover nobody forces you to use the paid with tolls motorways.

When you go to Greece, Croatia, Italy, France, Spain, Portugal to name but a few, what kind of roads do you use? Just imagine if the German autobahns were paid for travelled distance, how many Germans would get off the motorways. Some would but the majority of people want to travel fast.


----------



## Darioz

sponge_bob said:


> Sadly some dodgy Bulgarians ran off with a load of money from their roads agency in 2020 and I don't think they got the money back yet, or tried the culprits including a mistress of some senior politician. So I don't think the EU is in any hurry to finance that scale of corruption.


People that were in power in 2022 just a while ago, not in 2020, but it's not the right place to discuss that here. Moreover what you refer to was not EU money but such from the national budget.


----------



## MichiH

Darioz said:


> It's not a bad idea at all. Moreover nobody forces you to use the paid with tolls motorways.
> 
> When you go to Greece, Croatia, Italy, France, Spain, Portugal to name but a few, what kind of roads do you use? Just imagine if the German autobahns were paid for travelled distance, how many Germans would get off the motorways. Some would but the majority of people want to travel fast.


France, Spain and Portugal are perfect examples for my hypothesis. I'm not familar (enough) with Greece, Croatia and Italy. Didn't Romania originally plan to toll their motorways? And drop the plan?


----------



## Darioz

MichiH said:


> France, Spain and Portugal are perfect examples for my hypothesis. I'm not familar (enough) with Greece, Croatia and Italy. Didn't Romania originally plan to toll their motorways? And drop the plan?


No, as far as I know Romania never had plans to build motorways with toll taxes. And that's why it struggles so much with passing the Carpathians.
Your hypothesis is wrong. People travel wherever they want to. I also don't think that the tolls in Eastern Europe are expensive. Probably to some extent in Croatia, but in general not.


----------



## bogdymol

A3 Brasov - Oradea was also initially intended to be tolled. Just look at all the exits already built, all trumpet interchanges which are most suitable for tolling. 

I think once also A2 Bucharest-Cernavoda was considered for tolling. 

Now distanced based tolling is not considered anymore, except for the A3 mountain crossing Brasov-Ploiesti.


----------



## sponge_bob

bogdymol said:


> Now distanced based tolling is not considered anymore, except for the A3 mountain crossing Brasov-Ploiesti.


What might work is to let a 30km mountain section out to a PPP company but they toll and maintain 100km of mountain road inlcuding their 30km and charge maybe €5 per car for the 100km. The state would still have to build most of a mountain crossing...or get some from the EU, but someone else can maintain it and toll it for 30 years and get their money back.

Not worth dodging the toll in terms of petrol and time so people would likely pay it.

What will not work ....it never had despite rpevious efforts...is getting someone to build all 100km for €3bn and then expect to get their money back in 30 years. The same calculation would apply to the A6 and A8 mountain sections of course. The government will have to build most of the mountain sectors...if they ever find a way to do so.


----------



## Le Clerk

I hope they never think about PPP in Romania again, let alone try it again. It is a collosal waste of time and money. Build it with budget funds instead! This is especially valid for A3 mountain where there is now a discussion concerning the funds applicable to it, the motorway being on TEN-T Comprehensive, meaning that the EU will cover only about 50% of the cost.


----------



## Darioz

Yeah, but these are single stretches. They don't make sense alone. I mean you either build a whole network of tolled motorways or you don't build such at all. Even if we assume that Brasov-Oradea is paid by tolls, very few people will use it because they can travel with vignettes to Sibiu then Timisoara, Arad and finally to Oradea all the way on motorways. As well as to Cluj.

As for Bucharest-Cernavoda, wasn't that motorway built before 1989? I can't imagine it being paid by tolls in those times. Funny thing, do you still consider Cernavoda (literally meaning black water from Bulgarian) as one word? ☺

Given the expanding motorway network in Romania, I guess the price of the vignettes will be doubled if not tripled soon because there won't be enough money for new construction and also maintenance. In addition the existing two-lane road infrastructure in Romania represents a big challenge to maintain too, especially in the mountains.


----------



## Darioz

@sponge_bob, I can't write in my thread so I'll put it down here. Romania *does care* about the so-called former Orient-East/Med corridor and it is not because of the hiking grounds there in the Carpathians but because it is the shortest route from Western Wallachia to Banat or in other words the link Craiova-Timisoara. Romania, however, is busy with other motorways of higher priority in the country. This is not properly understood by the European Commission and also by Bulgaria. The abovementioned corridor is not dead but it won't be revived due to the bridge at Calafat/Vidin alone as initially planned.

Another bridge between Calafat and Giurgiu, namely at Turnu Magurele/Nikopol will do the job. I will explain why in a couple of words. Romania is going to build A6 Bucharest-Alexandria. Bulgaria is constructing A2 towards Varna. A bridge at Turnu Magurele provides the shortest link between the two capitals Bucharest and Sofia with a further connection to Thessaloniki. This is one of the major goals of this bridge. So with such a bridge at Turnu Magurele, Bulgaria will easily build an expressway from A2 somewhere east of Pleven to Nikopol. Likewise Romania will continue A6 on their side with an expressway to Turnu Magurele, thus joining Bucharest and Sofia.

This bridge will be the triggering point for Romania to build A6 from Lugoj to Craiova, because the traffic towards Istanbul will already cross Danube there in Central Romania. It is also shorter than the routes either through Calafat or Giurgiu. It will continue in Bulgaria along A2 towards Veliko Tarnovo and then it will go further south, but in the future it will also cross the Balkan Mountains near Gabrovo which will make the route even shorter. That is Craiova-T.Magurele-A2 in Bulgaria east of Lovech-Gabrovo-Stara Zagora. At the same time this route also coincides from Lugoj to Turnu Severin in Romania with the desired Orient-East/Med corridor for those travelling to Thessaloniki from Western Romania.

In essence, it is the bridge at T.Magurele which will actually build A6 Lugoj-Craiova rather than the existing one at Calafat and consequently give life to the route Timisoara-Sofia through Calafat/Vidin. In the distant future Romania will join by an expressway Turnu Severin and Calafat.


----------



## sponge_bob

No bridge is planned at Turnu Magurele much less an EU corridor near there.  This is not a Fantasy Danube Bridges thread.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> The recovery plan was not about roads, it was all greeny yadda instead. Romania insisted the plan include roads and is the only country in the EU that got recovery funds for roads AFAIK.
> 
> The risk to Romania is that the state budget might have to cover large scale cost escalations on those roads before they are finished in 2026 and they must be finished by end 2026.


I didn't mention one thing, and I think it is important to recognise merits here.
The fact that Romania got sort of a "special treatment" to the Recovery Funds, and got a relatively huge amount for motorways is entirely due to the former SSC member and the opposition party he is head of now - USR, who led the negotiations with the EC over the Recovery Funds for Romania and their structure.


----------



## Darioz

sponge_bob said:


> No bridge is planned at Turnu Magurele much less an EU corridor near there.  This is not a Fantasy Danube Bridges thread.


I am not talking about any EU corridor through Turnu Magurele. This is a natural evolvement which will take place step by step to join Bucharest and Sofia on the one hand side and Craiova and Pleven, Veliko Tarnovo on the other. According to your view there will be no bridge there but such a bridge will definitively be built at Turnu Magurele or close nearby. While in the meantime if EU are interested in the second bridge at Giurgiu/Ruse as part of the Baltic-Black-Aegean Seas corridor, you are more than welcome to build it. Let me also remind you that there are 300km between Calafat and Giurgiu along Danube.


----------



## Le Clerk

does anyone have the agreement this year between Romania and Bulgaria on the next 4 bridges and the next priority and steps? the annoying thing is that such critical public info is hidden behind "confidentiality reasons".


----------



## cassyo

^
Beside some articles in Romanian media speaking hilariously _about five more bridges_ to be built over the Danube between Romania and Bulgaria, I've found one from Bg, from which I understood that nothing was really agreed upon between the two countries, except for the 5 feasibility studies to be carried on for the new bridge future location(s).But who will start the studies ( 5 +5 ones, or 5 combined ) when they will start, time schedules, funds etc, nobody really knows anything. Nor the two governments, I guess.

*New Bulgaria-Romania Bridges: How Many, Where Exactly, and When?*

Valentin Evstatiev










_The river at Vidin, with Danube Bridge 2 in the distance (BTA Photo)_ 
Sofia, 

09.06.2022 09:00

(BTA)



The expected construction of more bridges over the Danube River between Bulgaria and Romania was brought back to the attention of the Bulgarian public almost as soon as the present government took office in December 2021.
Politicians and experts agree that the building of new bridges linking Bulgaria and Romania in addition to the two existing ones will enhance Europe's connectivity. At a Three Seas Initiative Transport Conference in Sofia on June 8, 2021, speakers rallied around the view that new Danube bridges and other infrastructure along the north-south axis are essential for transport connectivity and business development in Central and Eastern Europe.

_Source_


----------



## Darioz

Don't believe a word in these articles. They just wonder what to write about every once in a while with respect to the RO-BG bridges. The feasibility studies are already done. Romania has to build some bridges over river Prut, so it won't invest in a Danube bridge for the time being. Bulgaria has to secure money for a bridge at Turnu Magurele/Nikopol and build this bridge in the following 4-5 years. Then we connect Bucharest and Sofia by a motorway/expressway directly through Nikopol. This is the most important, because it will offload both Giurgiu and Calafat bridges simultaneously. It will also trigger the constructuon of A6 in Romania. Even Cluj-Sibiu-Pitesti-Slatina-T.Magurele is opened with such a bridge. In the meantime if EU want to build the new railroad bridge Giurgiu/Ruse as part of the TEN-T corridor Baltic-Black/Aegean Seas, let them do it. Bulgaria won't pay for this bridge.


----------



## Le Clerk

Darioz said:


> Don't believe a word in these articles. They just wonder what to write about every once in a while with respect to the RO-BG bridges. The feasibility studies are already done. Romania has to build some bridges over river Prut, so it won't invest in a Danube bridge for the time being. Bulgaria has to secure money for a bridge at Turnu Magurele/Nikopol and build this bridge in the following 4-5 years. Then we connect Bucharest and Sofia by a motorway/expressway directly through Nikopol. This is the most important, because it will offload both Giurgiu and Calafat bridges simultaneously. It will also trigger the constructuon of A6 in Romania. Even Cluj-Sibiu-Pitesti-Slatina-T.Magurele is opened with such a bridge. In the meantime if EU want to build the new railroad bridge Giurgiu/Ruse as part of the TEN-T corridor Baltic-Black/Aegean Seas, let them do it. Bulgaria won't pay for this bridge.


The bridges on the Prut are not that expensive at all to hold back other investments into bridges. The most important one is on the future A8 over the Prut, which is very small compared to a regular Danube bridge, and will probably cost 1/10 of the investment into Braila bridge. As to feasibility studies, these need to be updated to the recent developments in the region, including recent constructions. For example, the new location for the Giurgiu-Ruse bridge will have to account for the recent by-pass of Giurgiu opened last year, or the future location of A5 in Romania between Bucharest and Giurgiu. So new FSs are mandatory and without them nothing can be done. I think they are a good start.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> Yes
> 
> A1: 12 km
> A3: 41 km
> A7: 330 km
> A8: 65 km


builder for the A1 missing section of 12 km (aka "Bear Tunnels" section) will be announced next month.


----------



## Darioz

Le Clerk said:


> The bridges on the Prut are not that expensive at all to hold back other investments into bridges. The most important one is on the future A8 over the Prut, which is very small compared to a regular Danube bridge, and will probably cost 1/10 of the investment into Braila bridge. As to feasibility studies, these need to be updated to the recent developments in the region, including recent constructions. For example, the new location for the Giurgiu-Ruse bridge will have to account for the recent by-pass of Giurgiu opened last year, or the future location of A5 in Romania between Bucharest and Giurgiu. So new FSs are mandatory and without them nothing can be done. I think they are a good start.


I know the bridges over Prut are smaller in size, nevertheless there could be several bridges to be built - A8, Albitsa for sure. Probably new ones at Botosani and Cantemir. Even at Lipcani. All these are strategic with respect to the emerging motorways and expressways in Eastern Romania. Taking also into account the expensive motorways' construction through the Carpathians, this is why I think Romania won't spend money for a bridge on Danube in the next at least 5 years. May be even until the end of this decade.

Regarding the Danube bridges, they are all road bridges, the only exception being Giurgiu. I agree with you that some additional work has to be done there. The rest (at T.Magurele, Bechet and Calarasi) are okay and don't require more survey. Once the money for a bridge at T.Magurele/Nikopol is secured, it can proceed further. It could even happen that the bridge and A6 Bucharest-Alexandria are finished and launched at the same time.

There is already a good design for a railroad bridge even for the location at Giurgiu. I am sure it complies well both with the recently built Giurgiu bypass and future A5 on the one hand side as well as with the high-speed railway line on the other. It is done by a private Bulgarian company according to the latest standards, including auxiliary infrastructure and facilities for such a bridge. Of course the corresponding Romanian authorities are already aware of it. If EU and all involved parties are satisfied, the existing project can be used. Below is a representation of this bridge.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Sorry if i will have to go off topic again, but let me clear some things once and for all.

First of all let's look at this map that i have made:










And then we will talk about what Darioz is proposing and why IMO it doesn't make any sense...

First of all, when we look at the image above i have drawn 2 routes.

- The first route is the red route going towards Lovech and then continuing towards the blue route through Pleven towards Nikopol. Red is obviously motorways (do not mind the drawing as it is not accurate), and blue express roads (2+2 formation).

- The second route is continuing on the A2 (again the route the A2 will take is most probably different than what i have drawn here) all the way near Veliko Tarnovo and taking the green route, which is planned as a motorway.

Both routes have their advantages and dis - advantages.

Let's begin talking about the first route and it's advantages and dis - advantages then same for the second route. I will also talk about the benefits some of the routes can bring as well.

The first route has one big advantage, and that is that it would offer the quickest connection from Sofia to Bucharest. This is a non - disputable fact and everyone on this forum knows that, including most of the Bulgarians here. As far as that route goes it would serve exactly 143,461 thousand people (this is excluding the smaller towns, villages along the route). As far as the advantages goes that's pretty much it. The express road that exists would have to be expanded to link with the A2 motorway currently U/C and of course that would benefit those small towns, as through transiting - traffic would bypass these towns.

The disadvantages here, is when comparing it to the other route is that this route serves less population than the other route. It is also not a priority of the EU / EC, it is nowhere in any international corridors, it has never been in the interests between Romania and Bulgaria to build a bridge between Nikopol and Turnu Magurele, nor to build any new roads there.

The second route has several big advantages, and those are:

- Connecting the 5th largest city in Bulgaria Ruse with a motorway connection.

Here you can't just neglect the 5th largest city in Bulgaria and not connect it with a motorway network. Ruse deserves to get a motorway network as soon as possible and it is a shame that nothing has been done in the past to improve things and build a new connection... only when this new government came which had a minister for transport that actually was from Ruse, then we heard about serious plans of building a motorway connection to the 5th largest city in Bulgaria and plans for a new bridge there.

On top of that, the other advantages are that it would connect to cities with more population, 232,117 thousand citizens (counting Ruse and Veliko Tarnovo) which easily wins over the first route in terms of how much population it would serve. Along with the bigger population in this area it would of course mean a motorway connection from Ruse all the way to Veliko Tarnovo (with a connection to the planned extension of the A2 motorway there of course), and this would also further drive the expansion of the A2 motorway (which was also for years delayed by many previous governments in Bulgaria...) to finally connect it with Shumen (pop. 89,092) and provide the link to Varna (which is the 3rd largest city in Bulgaria). Now this would be a game - changer in Bulgaria. It would reduce accidents, improve connectivity, those cities would be more than ever quick and safe to reach, boost trade, boost the tourism of all those cities, people could stop say for example on the way to Bucharest maybe in Ruse... Veliko Tarnovo also getting a motorway connection would too boost it's tourism. All these cities have interesting history and they can use that to their advantage, to attract more tourists. The benefits here are enormous.
Let us also not forget that the Baltic - Agean corridor planned to connect to Veliko Tarnovo, or even the road improvements + the tunnel under Shipka Mountain that's going to get built.


















On top of that the EU / EC do acknowledge these corridors, and they even have them in their Comprehensive / Core network map. With a little bit of search on the internet you can find the official map from the European Commission:









And this clearly shows that the route Veliko Tarnovo - Ruse with a bridge over the Danube is a more important thing than your wishes...

Now of course as to all of that, there's gotta be some disadvantages here too. And here the only - disadvantage is that you would have to spend like 20 - 25 minutes driving longer to reach Bucharest.

Now tell me, from a neutral point of view. Would you guys want a motorway connection that would serve more areas on it's route, that would bring benefit to more people and bigger cities, even if it's slightly longer (but you would drive on a motorway connection as well), or would you prefer a shorter connection (that may have a lower - class road), but one that has less cities near it, less stuff to see along the route, one that would feel that you are driving in a more "isolated" area, one with less places to take a rest... think wise and tell me.

It is clear that focusing on extending the A2 to make it finally for once reach Varna, and have it join with the rest of the A2 should be the way to go, along with building the motorway towards Ruse + a bridge over the Danube because it's of a bigger benefit than any other routes.

Then again don't get me completely wrong, i am not totally against the first route i have shown, but that can wait for now, and get built after 10 - 15 maybe 20 years as it is not a massive priority. Simply Pleven and Lovech can just get a 4 lane express road connection to the A2 motorway and i think that should be enough. As i said the focus should be on speeding construction of the A2 motorway, and finally building a new bridge between Giurgiu and Ruse. For now a bridge between Nikopol and Turnu Magurele is just a dream, one big dream wish...

Romanians will of course build their A6, sooner or later, it would have to reach Alexandria. And it's not like they can't build an interchange to Turnu Magurele, that isn't that hard to do.

Once again, sorry for going off - topic, i wanted to clear this once and for all. There's no point about discussing about connections that don't make sense today. Both Romania and Bulgaria should of course focus on building new bridges across the Danube, but they should firstly stick to the important connections that matter and make sense. A bridge between Nikopol and Turnu Magurele isn't one of them, certainly not today. Tomorrow (in the future), maybe. The facts are those, and the truth is that.


----------



## cassyo

The Wild Boy said:


> *Romanians will of course build their A6, sooner or later, *it would have to reach Alexandria. And it's not like they can't build an interchange to Turnu Magurele, that isn't that hard to do.


As a matter of fact, the A6 Romanian highway is all but gone ! There are feasibility studies for _'' drumuri de mare viteza "/ express roads which could be later upgraded to highways_ planned, for all the Western Muntenia, instead.
Moreover, we can't even say : _Ok, A6 is dead, long live DEx 6 then !_, because DEx 6 is U/C already, but not on the route Bucharest-Alexandria- Craiova, yet between Galati and Braila .
The DEx (number to be decided) Bucharest - Alexandria has the feasibility study contract signed already , for some time now _See the last posts in the page_ .


----------



## sponge_bob

Stop boring people with fantasy plans and bad behaviour. 


Darioz said:


> you know nothing about Bulgaria l


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> As a matter of fact, the A6 Romanian highway is all but gone ! There are feasibility studies for _'' drumuri de mare viteza "/ express roads which could be later upgraded to highways_ planned, for all the Western Muntenia, instead.
> Moreover, we can't even say : _Ok, A6 is dead, long live DEx 6 then !_, because DEx 6 is U/C already, but not on the route Bucharest-Alexandria- Craiova, yet between Galati and Braila .
> The DEx (number to be decided) Bucharest - Alexandria has the feasibility study contract signed already , for some time now _See the last posts in the page_ .


No, A6 from Craiova to Lugoj is in the process of contracting of planning works. Whether it will bear the name of A6 or DEx Y is of little importance once it is taking off.

A6 is now as much a distant and fantasy project as was A1 PiSi one or two years ago. Now it is getting closer to grasping the reality of A1 mountain after having all lots contracted and some U/C or closer to being U/C. I am confident the same will be the case with A6 but in a few years which cannot be avoided for planning reasons.

The same will be the case for whatever bridge is decided over the Danube, it just needs proper planning first.


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> No, A6 from Craiova to Lugoj is in the process of contracting of planning works. Whether it will bear the name of A6 or DEx Y is of little importance once it is taking off.
> 
> *A6 is now as much a distant and fantasy project as was A1 PiSi one or two years ago*. Now it is getting closer to grasping the reality of A1 mountain after having all lots contracted and some U/C or closer to being U/C. I am confident the same will be the case with A6 but in a few years which cannot be avoided for planning reasons.
> 
> The same will be the case for whatever bridge is decided over the Danube, it needs proper planning first.


With all the due respect, one can't compare A1 PiSi with A6 in any way. The former might have been a dream 10 or 15 years ago, but in no case one or two.
As regards the chance A6 will get a new life again, I estimate to be as high as any Romanian express road to be upgraded to the highway standard. Further on, the same chance as for the 2x2 to get upgrade to 2x3 on a mass level.
Yes, the route of the former A6 is under plans- as drum de mare viteza /express road- for sections comprising all its lengh, I didn't deny that.


> *There are feasibility studies for '' drumuri de mare viteza "/ express roads which could be later upgraded to highways planned, for all the Western Muntenia, instead*.


It was all about the A6 denomination and nothing else.

*Later edit* : And yes, if the express road which will certainly be built between Bucharest-Alexandria-Craiova-Turnu Severin- Lugoj will, later be upgraded to the highway standard, it will have to carry the A*6 * number, not the DEx former number !


----------



## The Wild Boy

Darioz said:


> @The Wild Boy,
> 
> you know nothing about Bulgaria and don't talk with such expressions to explain certain things "once and for all". I advise you to comment your roads in your fake country as the Greeks properly denote it as Skopia. When Bulgaria decides to build anything towards Deve bair, you'll be notified. You are not the one who will say what makes sense and what not in terms of the new bridges and consequently roads between Bulgaria and Romania.


1: Probably no. I have been discussing, "studying" Bulgaria, learning from other forum members, getting notified about projects. It is common sense to look at a given area and see that if it has more population, it would make more sense to connect that area first, even if the route is longer.
2: I keep discussing about my country (you can call it as you want) in my country's thread with anyone. And no one, no one has said anything against that. Everything is discussed following the rules, and even i myself have said that I'm not here to discuss about historical stuff, arguing about those stuff, and what not. In - fact (as my political views are more pacifist) i wish for better relations between each - other not only in the case of other neighbors around us, but for other countries facing other issues. Greeks can call it what they want, that's on them. We changed our name, we have new designations and that's pretty much it. Discussing politics and history is out of my scope in this forum (i am however active on other forums where i discuss other stuff too).
3: I keep following, and i am informed pretty well about the situation. And i know that Bulgaria will do it's job. I have seen the plans, i have seen the routes, i have seen interest from Bulgarian side (especially after this new government where an actual agreement was reached). It is on our side that is a problem, and that we suck to build even the current express - road that we are miserably trying to build. It's a big mess, and i have explained it many times in the thread for roads in my country.
4: Of course i am not, neither you are, neither everyone here. It's the politicians, their interest, the EU / EC's interest, the interest of Romanian politicians and an agreement between both sides.

Unlike some people here, i do not intent to start arguments that would lead nowhere, so i will end my discussion here. My opinion was shared, and people have the right to take it in a positive or a negative way.




cassyo said:


> As a matter of fact, the A6 Romanian highway is all but gone ! There are feasibility studies for _'' drumuri de mare viteza "/ express roads which could be later upgraded to highways_ planned, for all the Western Muntenia, instead.
> Moreover, we can't even say : _Ok, A6 is dead, long live DEx 6 then !_, because DEx 6 is U/C already, but not on the route Bucharest-Alexandria- Craiova, yet between Galati and Braila .
> The DEx (number to be decided) Bucharest - Alexandria has the feasibility study contract signed already , for some time now _See the last posts in the page_ .


Actually, that isn't bad. Obviously building an express road is not something all of us expected, but at the end of the day if it means building it quicker, cheaper then sure, why not. Of course as you said, as long as there is space to expand it to a full profile motorway, then why not. It is actually a smart move when we look from a different perspective. I have previously seen some images about road intensity, and the existing DN6 actually doesn't have an insane amount of traffic, talking about the route from Mihaliesti to Alexandria, so probably an express road in the beginning would be enough.

Then as traffic grows, upgrade it to full profile motorway.

Would A6 from Craiova towards Lugoj get built as an express road through the mountains, or a motorway connection? At least i would expect that part to be built as a motorway, because there wouldn't be space to build an express road with extra space for a motorway expansion. That would not make much sense to me, because when you need to build something through the mountains you either build it as an express road or a motorway. There's not a lot of room to experiment there, so yeah.

What would also be nice:









If this motorway connection would get built in the next 10 - 15 years. I do understand that the current express roads built / to be built will be enough for now, and that is fine. But the route the current DN5 road takes is not the best, as in some cases it goes by houses, inhabited areas and vehicles drive over 80 km/h which is not safe. This is why a motorway here would make sense, along with the A6 that's planned, obviously they can get built first as a DEx if there isn't a need to build them as motorways, provided that there is space expansion. With this, a bridge over the danube and the motorway towards Ruse in Bulgaria, a safe, quick and reliable connection would be assured between both capitals of both countries, that would run through big inhabited areas, and corridors which are supported by the EU / EC and make sense. This is what i think is the way to go.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> No, A6 from Craiova to Lugoj is in the process of contracting of planning works. Whether it will bear the name of A6 or DEx Y is of little importance once it is taking off.
> 
> A6 is now as much a distant and fantasy project as was A1 PiSi one or two years ago. Now it is getting closer to grasping the reality of A1 mountain after having all lots contracted and some U/C or closer to being U/C. I am confident the same will be the case with A6 but in a few years which cannot be avoided for planning reasons.
> 
> The same will be the case for whatever bridge is decided over the Danube, it just needs proper planning first.


Yes. Even if A6 gets built as an express road (highest class of express road) with space left for expansion then it should be okay. The mountain bits would IMO have to be a motorway connection (as i explained in the post above). And probably the same for A5, that could get built as an express road, but with space left for expansion in the future to a motorway, as traffic grows.


----------



## Darioz

sponge_bob said:


> Stop boring people with fantasy plans and bad behaviour.


This is not a fantasy but a near future reality due to the awful queues at the other two bridges now. I clearly explained why the next bridge will most probably appear at Turnu Magurele. I repeat for you again that this has something to do with Bucharest and Sofia and as result of that it will help the transit traffic pass the border elsewhere. This location also has other purposes like the connection of Craiova and Veliko Tarnovo, Stara Zagora as well as Cluj and Plovdiv through the very same bridge but I guess you've never heard of these cities so Bucharest and Sofia are just enough for you. I also pointed out who is going to pay for the bridge and that it has nothing to do with any EU involvement. Romania and Bulgaria have a long common border on Danube and that was emphasized too. It is funny though that an Irish is trying to convince us what links Romania and Bulgaria should have over Danube. It's up only to both countries what bridges we'll have. Should I write that in Irish? EU could eventually help building the second bridge at Giurgiu but it's not certain at all.
You better think about how to connect Dublin and Belfast with a decent motorway because it is still not complete. We'll take care about the bridges on Danube.

@The Wild Boy, I couldn't care less what you think but if you draw some generalized conclusions about Bulgarian infrastructure towards Romania, make sure you select better your words. By the way you are wrong with the route of future A5 Bucharest-Giurgiu. As far as I know it will coincide with A6 up to Ghimpatsi, then go south to Giurgiu and finally join the bypass of the city. So it is shifted to the west. Pay attention that I don't teach the Romanians what makes sense and what doesn't with respect to this or any other road but I accept their infrastructure as it is. Just like I am sure that with a bridge at Turnu Magurele they will easily continue A6 as an expressway from Alexandria to the river there. My expectations are that Bucharest-Turnu Magurele will be the first motorway/expressway in Romania towards Danube and Bulgaria. Neither Calafat nor even Giurgiu can secure that from Lugoj/Turnu Severin or Bucharest/Ghimpatsi respectively.


----------



## sponge_bob

Simple math time.

Romania has to keep its current road programme, A3 A7 A0 and A1 mainly plus Craiova DX, alive at a time of serious cost escalations. Maybe something around Brasov and Iasi. Maybe!!

Once the dust settles on the final bill for that much around 2026 they can plan the next lot of work starting maybe 2027 and a new bridge in Ruse _will_ be part of that. The old bridge cannot carry 2 EU corridors to a decent performance standard.

Anything else is fairy dust with crayons.


----------



## Le Clerk

The priority this year is clearly Recovery Funds, to make the most of it that is, the roughly 450 km under this programme on A1, A3, A7, and A8. Though some lots (smaller part) will enter next year for tendering and contracting. Tendering these is not easy. A1 mountain was also a priority but that was completed already. 

Once this is done, next year some other projects will be prioritised, those under the 2020-2027/2029 EU budget. Among there there will be expressway/motorway connections to the Braila bridge towards 7, and Constanta (about 250 km). Or at least sequenced for coming years. These are important once A7 becomes a reality and needs to be connected to the Braila bridge, and also further to Constanta. Equally important will be A8 between A7/A8 connection and Iasi/MD border (100 km), planing is ongoing. We will also see the tender for works for the Ungheni A8 bridge which was mentioned above. Also next year we may see a tender for A6 between Bucharest and Alexandria. A3 will remain a priority for completion at the same time (including Fagaras-Brasov). We may also see A9 Timisoara-RO/SR border (about 70 km) tendered next year - the planning is almost there. Also, we may see tenders for A11 between Oradea and Arad (130 km), planning is due next year. Also, the tender for the A4 extension to the south Constanta should come due next year.

In 2024 we will see tenders for A7 from A7/A8 junction to Suceava and further to UA border for which studies are ongoing (a bit over 100 km), Also, A6 from from Craiova to Filiasi (30 km), though here there should be considered also Craiova-Calafat expressway. We may also see tenders for some small sections of A8 mountain, but that is a stretch. In addition, we may see tenders for Braila-A2-BG border expressway.

From, 2025 we may see planning on tenders for A3 mountain and possibly A6 mountain.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> The priority this year is clearly Recovery Funds, to make the most of it that is, the roughly 450 km under this programme on A1, A3, A7, and A8.


Simple math #2

If the price of a section is contracted at €10m a km and if it rises 10% then that is €1m a km. 

€1m x 450km is €450m which has to come from _somewhere_. Let us assume that nobody knows where somewhere is right now. 

€1bn, for example, is around 1% of government spending in Romania in a normal year...if that is any help???


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Simple math #2
> 
> If the price of a section is contracted at €10m a km and if it rises 10% then that is €1m a km.
> 
> €1m x 450km is €450m which has to come from _somewhere_. Let us assume that nobody knows where somewhere is right now.
> 
> €1bn, for example, is around 1% of government spending in Romania in a normal year...if that is any help???


An assumption that every project will run overcharges is a bit excessive . In addition, the economy and the budget will only increase on a yearly basis, so such costs should become more affordable in time, to the extent they will come and are justified.


----------



## sponge_bob

Simple Math #3

If _construction input_ costs rise much faster than the general economy increases then your argument is already holed below the waterline!!


----------



## Darioz

The simple truth is that a bridge at Turnu Magurele will smash the transit traffic figures now at the bridges of Giurgiu and Calafat by a mile. This means Istanbul-Budapest, the shortest route through Romania while also competing with the other one through Serbia, and Athens-Kyiv will go through this bridge in the future. It all starts from the fastest and the easiest motorway (in some parts could be expressway) connection between Sofia and Bucharest. The rest will be... well a history. 
Once Bulgaria builds a strategic tunnel south of Gabrovo in the Balkan Mountains (expexted to be done in four years from now), the route from Istanbul towards the abovementioned bridge will become even more attractive. Then from Turnu Magurele the traffic has two options - either towards Caracal and Craiova/A6 in direction of Budapest or towards Slatina/DX12 and Pitesti/A1 in direction of Warsaw. Even the distance to Pitesti will be shorter like that than that through Giurgiu! There is also one very important fact as a result of a bridge at Turnu Magurele - Romania will offload A1 between Pitesti and Bucharest. 
Anothet effect is that Cluj, Sibiu, Pitesti, Slatina, Pleven and Plovdiv will be jointly linked on a third and separate vertical axis in Central Romania and Bulgaria through the same bridge. Something that cannot be achieved by any other bridge.

Sofia and Bucharest are situated directly on the axis Athens-Kyiv while they are a bit shifted away with repsect to the other axis. Any non-Romanian or non-Bulgarian claims for some other scenarios are not only hilarious but also show total ignorance of the matter.


----------



## Le Clerk

The bridge at Magurele is indeed a very interesting proposal not only for the Bucharest-Sofia traffic, but especially for the pan european traffic.


----------



## Le Clerk

DEx 12, a show of works by UMB on Valea Mare junction with DN65, start of S3 (30 km)


----------



## Le Clerk

Pitchoune said:


> Ok I thought that Budapest-Belgrade would be a true high speed line (300kph).


No, it was built for 200 kph, but the real speed allowed is 160 kph.


----------



## Darioz

Pitchoune said:


> Serbia (and N.Macedonia) has indeed built an impressive network of highways and railways (even high-speed) the last 2 decades. It is more comparable to what Visegrad countries have built. Impressive because Serbia and NM are not in the EU. How did they achieve that and why Romanian and Bulgaria could not ?


Serbia is building its motorways. FYROM is not doing anything. The latter have more serious problems to solve than building roads. Namely identity ones. And if they don't start anytime soon, the Albanians will be keen to remind them who is who in Skopie. If you deny your origin, you don't have a future because macedonian is only a geographical notion, not an ethnical one.

However EU (and apparently NATO) should be able to respond to a very serious question. What will it do if tomorrow Putin enters into Moldova on "a special walk" and also decides to build a land corridor 3-4km wide from Belarus to Kaliningrad county? Or partly the former Königsberg as the German chancellor Scholz will call it. He is also under heavy pressure for the gas supplies and in general North Stream 2.


----------



## Pitchoune

NM which is a country is building a lot of highways, more or very similar than Bulgaria compared to its population and superficy.
For the rest, FYROM, Kaliningrad, identity issues, Putin, Scholz, North Stream, etc. WTF no need to go into politics here.


----------



## adymartianul

Le Clerk said:


> there is no high speed rail network east of Germany, meaning 200 kph+.
> the recent rail connection between Belgrade and Budapest is for 160 kph, which is a decent speed but not new to the region. For example, Romania modernised Bucharest-Constanta to 160 kph a decade ago. The same goes for Bucharest-Brasov and currently the whole Brasov-Timisoara-Arad corridor is U/C or under contracting procedures for 160 kph speeds. There is also ongoing planning to built Caransebes-Craiova line to 160 kph this decade, but as always the consultant is delaying the final result.


I would say Austria is East of Germany, at least a part of it.


----------



## cassyo

Del


----------



## cassyo

Pitchoune said:


> To be fair you had the Vidin-Calafat bridge inaugurated in 2013 and in 2022 the Braila bridge. That's not bad ... Now the Giurgiu-Ruse needs to be widened/doubled and ideally another one between Vidin and Giurgiu should be built as well later.
> 
> 
> 
> Serbia (and N.Macedonia) has indeed built an impressive network of highways and railways lol p(even high-speed) the last 2 decades. It is more comparable to what Visegrad countries have built. Impressive because Serbia and NM are not in the EU. How did they achieve that and why Romanian and Bulgaria could not ?


Probably because the Danube crosses Serbia through its middle, which is not the case, further on, between Ro and Bg. A more suitable comparation might be with a frontier area too of another river ( Rin ?), maybe.But even then , might still act the East- West difference.
I think there are not many bridges also over Amur river between Russia and China.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

cassyo said:


> A more suitable comparation might be with a frontier area too of another river ( Rin ?), maybe.But even then , might still act the East- West difference.


An example is Strasbourg. It has a fairly large metropolitan area on both sides of the border. But there are only two bridges across the Rhine and they don't match up in terms of capacity.


----------



## Robertkc

Le Clerk said:


> there is no high speed rail network east of Germany, meaning 200 kph+.
> the recent rail connection between Belgrade and Budapest is for 160 kph...


Incorrect - the section now open between Belgrade and Novi Sad operates at a Vmax of 200km/h and I can testify first hand that this is indeed the speed it travels at (when it clears the Belgrade city limits at Batajnica).


----------



## Le Clerk

Robertkc said:


> Incorrect - the section now open between Belgrade and Novi Sad operates at a Vmax of 200km/h and I can testify first hand that this is indeed the speed it travels at (when it clears the Belgrade city limits at Batajnica).


I've read there are some technical reasons why limitations apply from 200 kph to 160 kph.
Either way, HSR is well over 200 kph, so it does not meet the HSR standard.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR issued the building permit for the modernisation of DN52 Alexandria-Turnu Măgurele (47 km). Builder is Alexor (a Romanian company) and finance is state budget - the route is not on TEN-T.

This road is a continuation of future A6 from Bucharest to Alexandria, currently in planning services.


















După trei ani de la semnarea contractului, Compania de Drumuri începe modernizarea șoselei dintre Alexandria și Turnu Măgurele, port important la Dunăre


Ministerul Transporturilor a emis marți, Autorizația de Construire pentru modernizarea Drumului Național 52 Alexandria -Turnu Măgurele, lucrările urmând




economedia.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> about Schengen, this is just in now. it seems the rumours could be true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany's Scholz backs Schengen membership for Croatia, Romania, Bulgaria
> 
> 
> European Union countries Croatia, Romania and Bulgaria all meet the requirements to become full members of the bloc's passport-free Schengen area, German Chancellor Olaf Scholz said on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _PRAGUE, Aug 29 (Reuters) - European Union countries Croatia, Romania and Bulgaria all meet the requirements to become full members of the bloc's passport-free Schengen area, German Chancellor Olaf Scholz said on Monday.
> 
> "Schengen is one of the greatest achievements of the European Union, and we should protect and develop it. This means, incidentally, closing the remaining gaps," he said, according to the text of a speech for delivery in Prague.
> 
> "Croatia, Romania and Bulgaria fulfil all the technical requirements for full membership. I will work to see them become full members."_


so, concerning Schengen, it seems both France (earlier) and Germany (now) dropped their opposition to Romania and Bulgaria Schengen admission. The only country still opposing, formally at least, is the Netherlands who has to overrule an old parliament bill (from 2012) that contests Romania and Bulgaria joining Schengen. This could be fixed in the coming period.

Romania is also expected to have its CVM lifted this year (this is somehow linked with Schengen), with the EC acknowledging the justice reforms being fully completed in Romania, as per the EU standards.


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> CNAIR issued the building permit for the modernisation of DN52 Alexandria-Turnu Măgurele (47 km). Builder is Alexor (a Romanian company) and finance is state budget - the route is not on TEN-T.


The building permit has been issued for a consortium : S.C. ALEXCOR TRADING S.R.L. – IMPRESA DI CONSTRUZIONI ING. E. MANTOVANI S.P.A. – S.C .PEGASUS ENGINEERING S.R.L, actually.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What kind of modernization is planned on DN52? Just a pavement overhaul, or a larger upgrade?


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> so, concerning Schengen, it seems both France (earlier) and Germany (now) dropped their opposition to Romania and Bulgaria Schengen admission. The only country still opposing, formally at least, is the Netherlands ...
> 
> Romania is also expected to have its CVM lifted this year ...


(The) Great Expectations ! 🙄


----------



## cassyo

ChrisZwolle said:


> What kind of modernization is planned on DN52? Just a pavement overhaul, or a larger upgrade?


A pavement overhaul indeed, but also the bridges will be rebuilt.
I' m usually taking this route a few times per year, on the way to Corabia and then 15 more kilometers on DN 54 .
I' ll have to decide whether I'll keep this route, or change it through Roșiori de Vede.


----------



## aubergine72

Le Clerk said:


> the Netherlands who has to overrule an old parliament bill (from 2012) that contests Romania and Bulgaria joining Schengen.


Goodness gracious, those Dutchies need to get a life.


----------



## Le Clerk

Giurgiu county has launched the tender for the construction of Giurgiu by-pass west, a 12 km expressway meant to relieve the traffic in the western part of the city. Giurgiu by-pass east (5 km) was opened in 2021. Expropriation works are also in preparation.

This is one of the projects which were devolved from CNAIR to local authorities. Another similar project is the expressway Braila-A2-BG border which is managed by local authorities concerned, and under the leadership of Galati county.

Funding is EU budget 2014-2020. Cost is estimated at euro 55 m.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: this is Giurgiu by-pass east a couple of months ago. This is how Schengen failure looks like: the whole by-pass is a long line of trucks.





It will be interesting whether the western by-pass will also have a special motorway concrete pavement.


----------



## Theijs

aubergine72 said:


> Goodness gracious, those Dutchies need to get a life.


My fellow Dutchies should finally vote different. Since 2010 our country is managed by prime minister who used to deal with peanut butter at a Unilever factory.


----------



## Bastiaan85

Still better than accepting bribes all through the political and judicial system. You can easily criticize all countries, including The Netherlands, but that doesn't change the principle one bit that to join Schengen the prevention and prosecution of corruption in the mentioned systems should be on par with the rest of Europe.


----------



## Le Clerk

Bastiaan85 said:


> Still better than accepting bribes all through the political and judicial system. You can easily criticize all countries, including The Netherlands, but that doesn't change the principle one bit that to join Schengen the prevention and prosecution of corruption in the mentioned systems should be on par with the rest of Europe.


Romania is better off at corruption than many Schengen member countries such as Greece or Hungary. 

Also, the EC will most probably withdraw the CVM mechanism for Romania in fall, according to current information. There will be simply no pretext to withhold Schengen for Romania. Otherwise Romania could also resort to knee jerk blackmail and force the EU to do what it must do and what Romania is entitled to.


----------



## Pitchoune

Excluding Romania and Bulgaria from Shenghen is just ridiculous. How can you fulfill the conditions needed to enter the EU but not Shenghen ? They entered 15 years ago already!


----------



## Le Clerk

DEx North: Satu Mare-Oar-HU border expressway has been approved for building. Design is completed. It is a 15 km expressway, that will connect Satu Mare by-pass to HU border and M49 near Oar. Tender for building follows.


----------



## hegyaljai

Le Clerk said:


> Romania is better off at corruption than many Schengen member countries such as Greece or Hungary.
> 
> Also, the EC will most probably withdraw the CVM mechanism for Romania in fall, according to current information. There will be simply no pretext to withhold Schengen for Romania. Otherwise Romania could also resort to knee jerk blackmail and force the EU to do what it must do and what Romania is entitled to.


"Romania is better off at corruption than many Schengen member countries such as Greece or Hungary."
It is a political statement! Please finish theese on this forun!


----------



## Adrian.02

Le Clerk said:


> DEx North: Satu Mare-Oar-HU border expressway has been approved for building. Design is completed. It is a 15 km expressway, that will connect Satu Mare by-pass to HU border and M49 near Oar. Tender for building follows.
> 
> View attachment 3747296


I am really curios if the planned border facilities will be immediately "erased" from future bilateral projects, with the possible entry of Romania into the Schengen Area.


----------



## Le Clerk

hegyaljai said:


> "Romania is better off at corruption than many Schengen member countries such as Greece or Hungary."
> It is a political statement! Please finish theese on this forun!


It is not. Hungary is worse off than Romania in the Corruption Perception Index . Its EU funds are also cut off completely by the EC due to corruption in EU funds spending, while Romania’s is not.









2021 Corruption Perceptions Index - Explore the results


How does your country measure up in the 2021 Corruption Perceptions Index?




www.transparency.org


----------



## G.Valkov

Bastiaan85 said:


> Still better than accepting bribes all through the political and judicial system. You can easily criticize all countries, including The Netherlands, but that doesn't change the principle one bit that to join Schengen the prevention and prosecution of corruption in the mentioned systems should be on par with the rest of Europe.


And how you measure that objectively? Also the official conditions for Schengen entry have been already met.


----------



## Le Clerk

planning for A4 extension to south of Constanta (30 km) is nearing completion according to CNAIR. tender for works is planned for first half of next year. funding is EU budget 2021-2027.


----------



## Le Clerk

order for design and works given for the enlargement of DN7 to 2x2 between Baldana and Titu. this is a 30 km project that falls under so called TR road in Romania (a somewhat degraded expressway).

builder is COSEDIL SPA – CHIRULLI ANDREA IMPRESA INDIVIDUALE – S.C. TOTAL ROAD S.R.L. – S.C. BIT INVEST SRL. duration of design+works is 26 months.

DN7 runs in parallel to A1 between Bucharest and Pitesti. it is 2x2, median separated between Bucharest and Baldana, 1x1 between Baldana and Pitesti. The goal is to ensure another high speed connection as a back up to A1 between Bucharest and Pitesti.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> planning for A4 extension to south of Constanta (30 km) is nearing completion according to CNAIR. tender for works is planned for first half of next year. funding is EU budget 2021-2027.


Isn’t this phase 1 of the A4 extension towards Vama Veche? Any clue when then want to prepare fase 2 towards Vama Veche/BG border?


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> Isn’t this phase 1 of the A4 extension towards Vama Veche? Any clue when then want to prepare fase 2 towards Vama Veche/BG border?



currently there is no planning for the extension of A4 further to BG border.

Phase 1 to Olimp is a critical one due to very high traffic in the holiday season when the current DN 39 which is a 2x2 road, median separated, becomes very crowded in Eforie due to the lack of a bypass. So this Phase 1 aims to fix the problem by extending A4 to Olimp.

Further than Olimp to Mangalia DN 39 is more than enough for the existing traffic, and Vama Veche is a hipsers' resort, they do not need a motorway TBH. 

An extension to BG border would definitely require a motorway/expressway on the Bulgarian side, otherwise it is simply an extravagance to extend it to Vama Veche.

if anything, in the coming years A4 will see extensions to the north towards Tulcea and then Braila bridge, in the form of an expressway currently under planning services. we may see tenders for works on this next year as well.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Theijs said:


> Isn’t this phase 1 of the A4 extension towards Vama Veche? Any clue when then want to prepare fase 2 towards Vama Veche/BG border?


There is no such phase 2. Current planning for A4 extensions ends at Olimp resort (it's a borough that belongs to Mangalia town hall). However Mangalia is designing it's own bypass expressway which will end before Damen Shipyard.










Look like there will be a gap but i have nothing further to add here for now.










What's the point in building towards bulgaria if they don't plan on building anything north of varna?


----------



## Le Clerk

I had no clue that Mangalia was planning a bypass expressway!

LE: this would actually make so-called Phase 2 of A4 south extension. An expressway bypass of Mangalia to the Damen shipyard means the expressway will stop short of 5 km or less before the BG border.


----------



## Bastiaan85

G.Valkov said:


> And how you measure that objectively?


It's under ongoing monitoring by the EC: The reports on progress in Bulgaria and Romania


> Also the official conditions for Schengen entry have been already met.


There has always been the right per member state to block accession of a new member, so by saying it has met the conditions while there are still member states objecting is a bit of a contradiction in terms. The other states' acceptance is part of the conditions.


----------



## Le Clerk

Bastiaan85 said:


> It's under ongoing monitoring by the EC: The reports on progress in Bulgaria and Romania
> There has always been the right per member state to block accession of a new member, so by saying it has met the conditions while there are still member states objecting is a bit of a contradiction in terms. The other states' acceptance is part of the conditions.


The CVM mechanism that both Romania and Bulgaria are subject to, is not a technical or legal conditionality for Schengen accession. However, these could be abusively linked and it happened so in the past, by some countries who were under strong populist pressure from their internal constituencies, such as it happened in the Netherlands which was at the time under a strong far-right influence by Geert Wilders, and went through some internal crisis due to certain terrorist attacks including assassinations by Islamic extremists (who by the way reached Netherlands any other route BUT Romania or Bulgaria). That was the main reasons why the Netherlands had no other Political choice but to oppose Romania and Bulgaria join Schengen.

These reasons are not valid anymore.

As to CVM, it was and still is a discriminatory regime imposed by the EU only on Romania and Bulgaria, and not to other EU recent members. Even though as we could see the problems with corruption and rule of law do not concern Romania or Bulgaria exclusively. But I am aware that problems such as Hungary’s or Poland’s don’t help either because they could be viewed as a confirmation for the necessity of the CVM mechanism. So yeah, tough luck.

Either way, Germany was the other state that opposed Shengen entry for Romania and Bulgaria. It is not anymore and that is official. Netherlands remains the last and only country that has not yet given its public consent.


----------



## RebelOtter

Bastiaan85 said:


> there are still member states objecting is a bit of a contradiction in terms. The other states' acceptance is part of the conditions.


The only state still opposing Romania's entry into Schengen is the Netherlands; invoking the right to block the accession of a new member while all the other members not only agree with, but support said country's membership is pure nonsense. Romania met all requirements more than a decade ago, thus the ongoing refusal and subsequent blockade could be considered borderline xenophobia


----------



## Le Clerk

a 700 tone crane lifting concrete beams on A3 Nusfalau-Suplacu de Barcau U/C by Nurol :


----------



## b.w.

What is the situation and progress at DNCB south? It seems that one of the intersections is nearly done. What happens with the others and when will begin doubling of the southern part?
Good progress on A0 south - it is already visible on Google Maps
P.S. It seems that precast concrete products are used in Romania for large bridges and viaducts, which speeds up the work on them quite a bit.


----------



## Le Clerk

b.w. said:


> What is the situation and progress at DNCB south? It seems that one of the intersections is nearly done. What happens with the others and when will begin doubling of the southern part?
> Good progress on A0 south - it is already visible on Google Maps


You probably passed Berceni IC which is currently U/C ?! this should open later this year, or early next year.






or Oltenita ? this is also U/C on the south






The SW quarter of DNCB (around 15 km between A1 and DN5) is currently under design+build for extension to 2x2 and non grade junctions, contract was signed earlier this year in July with Rizzanni. Works should be completed by 2025. This is a complex contract, one of the junctions will be on 3 levels.












On the SE quarter between DN5 and A2 there are also some works on doubling the DNCB on some kms, but the entire quarter is going to be the last to be upgraded. it is currently in planning services, and there will be some difficult junctions to design there as well.


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> this is a 30 km project that falls under so called *TR road in Romania (a somewhat degraded expressway)
> ....*
> 
> DN7 runs in parallel to A1 between Bucharest and Pitesti. it is 2x2, median separated between Bucharest and Baldana, 1x1 between Baldana and Pitesti. *The goal is to ensure another high speed connection as a back up to A1 between Bucharest and Pitesti.*


Is there a link or some more details to be found somewhere else about this _so called TR_ category of national roads, which I admit I've never heard of, so far ?
At the same time, I am interested about the intended upgrade of DN7 Bucharest- Pitesti to a high speed level connection, as well. When and where such an official intent has been publicly declared ?
Like me, anyone knows that DN7 (and any other national road, for that matter ) crosses many villages/ built-up places where the speed is limited at 50 km / h .
Should that mean that the Baldana-Titu project will include some partial village by-passes ?


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> Is there a link or some more details to be found somewhere else about this _so called TR_ category of national roads, which I admit I've never heard of, so far ?
> At the same time, I am interested about the intended upgrade of DN7 Bucharest- Pitesti to a high speed level connection, as well. When and where such an official intent has been publicly declared ?
> Like me, anyone knows that DN7 (and any other national road, for that matter ) crosses many villages/ built-up places where the speed is limited at 50 km / h .
> Should that mean that the Baldana-Titu project will include some partial village by-passes ?


there is no standard for TR roads, although they show up in the masterplan. but we have various projects which are short of Romanian DEx platform or standard, but are built very closely to that standard. for example, the lanes for this project are 3.5 m wide, which is the same as for expressways. but it will not have non-grade junctions on the other hand. as to bypasses, I do not know whether that is the case.


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> ... as to bypasses, I do not know whether that is the case.


No, it won't include any bypasses. Beside some new bridges, the project includes 3 (new) under-crossings and one double short term parking, nevertheless.










_Source_


----------



## Le Clerk

DEx 11, Oradea-A3 connection, very good pace by Strabag, opening will be next year, ahead of schedule.


----------



## Le Clerk

let’s move it here. 



sponge_bob said:


> Only 80km of the 120km is proper mountain though, the rest is hills.
> 
> Bulgaria is building a hilly stretch right now @c €30m a km with a tunnel included.


As to the hills on A1, have you seen the huge viaduct near Talmaciu on PiSi 1 ? That was the initial discussion for A3 mountain, build a lot of viaducts as on A1 mountain on MAPA lot 2 for example, but it is simply not possible because the whole A3 mountain section is very heavily populated compared to A1 mountain section. This makes it impossible to build viaducts so the only solution is tunnels all the cross section. And then there is a hilly section on A3 as well, just before the mountains, which is not counted in the 55 km cross section, and that may require tunnels as well.

For the same reasons why CNAIR had to opt for the 2 km tunnel on A1 missing link near Deva or A3 section with the 3 km Meses tunnel, both hilly areas: EU will not fund it unless these tunnels are built for environmental reasons.


----------



## sponge_bob

I think you are 'laying the ground' for a rather expensive A6 here Le Clerk.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> I think you are 'laying the ground' for a rather expensive A6 here Le Clerk.


I am running only the comparisons. And mean that "hilly" in Romania does not mean easy peasy. 

A8 mountain will definitely be the most expensive in any version of it, probably over 10 b euros - if ever built. It is the mountain section most required in Romania and with least probability of being built due to the cost and technical complications. As a result, *EU is already proposing half profile BTW under the current ongoing planning. *I think this recent "news" was missed here.

On A6 I think it could be actually at the same price as A1 mountain so relatively "cheap", depending on what alignment they use. But I've seen potentially a 10 km tunel there to "break the Gordian knot" of environmental requirements of the Natura 2000 sites, which would still be cheaper than A3 mountain, but more expensive than A1 mountain.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: on easy hilly sites. Aciliu viaduct on A1 has *again* sliding hill issues. CNAIR is tendering now hill stabilisation works which mean further cutting and terracing of a nearby hill, a solution already applied by the initial builder but with limited results as apparent now. 

Note there are also ongoing hill stabilisation works on A10 as well. by AKTOR


----------



## sponge_bob

I don't disagree with the general idea of a half profile A8 if there are a few full profile sections at intervals here and there. This is news indeed Le Clerk. 


Le Clerk said:


> *EU is already proposing half profile BTW under the current ongoing planning. *I think this recent "news" was missed here.


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> BTW: on easy hilly sites. Aciliu viaduct on A1 has *again* sliding hill issues. CNAIR is tendering now hill stabilisation works which mean further cutting and terracing of a nearby hill, a solution already applied by the initial builder but with limited results as apparent now.
> 
> Note there are also ongoing hill stabilisation works on A10 as well. by AKTOR


_Leneșul mai mult aleargă, scumpul mai mult păgubește / _
_Idle people have the least leisure, who buys cheap pays twice (as much)._


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> _Leneșul mai mult aleargă, scumpul mai mult păgubește / _
> _Idle people have the least leisure, who buys cheap pays twice (as much)._


Yeah ... ironically the same consultant who did the FS for Aciliu viaduct and requested for it a 2.5 km length to avoid the existing land slides, while CNAIR opted for a 1 km viaduct for ... cost reasons .... with the results we are seeing now ... is the same FS consultant for A3 mountain proposing over 20 km tunnels in the mountain section but also for the hilly section. tough nut to crack.

As to Aciliu, probably the long term solution is to extend the existing viaduct or totally rebuild it bypassing that hill, on a 2.5 km length, as in the original FS proposal, in order to avoid further land slides. Imagine the cost of that !


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> Yeah ... ironically the same consultant who did the FS for Aciliu viaduct and requested for it a 2.5 km length to avoid the existing land slides, while CNAIR opted for a 1 km viaduct for ... cost reasons .... with the results we are seeing now ... is the same FS consultant for A3 mountain proposing over 20 km tunnels in the mountain section but also for the hilly section. tough nut to crack.


Romania probably needs an UMB style tunnel contractor. UMB themselves, maybe, who knows ?


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> Romania probably needs an UMB style tunnel contractor. UMB themselves, maybe, who knows ?


I hope UMB gets the Deva section of A1 with the 2 km tunel. And then we could expect UMB to go for the rest of the mountain lots on A3, A6 and A8. That would be something!


----------



## cassyo

^ Pure wishful thinking, as of yet, let's face it !


----------



## Le Clerk

Not if UMB gets A1 section near Deva. We'll see. Soon.


----------



## cassyo

Not much time left until we'll have the answer.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

The word inside cnair is that umb has won all A7 Buzau-Focsani contracts


----------



## Le Clerk

if so, I don't think we'll get lucky this time to get away without legal challenges against this designation.


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> Romania probably needs an UMB style tunnel contractor. UMB themselves, maybe, who knows ?


Isn’t that ARCADA!?


----------



## cassyo

Don't know much about this ARCADA, except maybe they enter in the TOP 20 of the Romanian contractors list (18-th), and that they are specialised in tunnels and bridges. On paper, at least.
They are building right now the DN21 bridge over the railroad M800 at Drajna. But I couldn't find any of their tunnels.


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> if so, I don't think we'll get lucky this time to get away without legal challenges against this designation.


I don't remember any bid lost by UMB in the last decade.
They lost some, but a bit longer ago (cca 2007 afaik), as a matter of fact.


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> From Bucharest. At that time there were some maintenance work operations underway, alongside a few km, before that overpass. As such , there were yellow markings squeezing 2x3 to 2x2 , long before that overpass. That made possible for the police car to stay in a shadowed place, a valuable asset in a hot summer.


It’s not maintenance works, it’s works on A3/A0 junction that are the cause of the temporary squeeze. 😀


----------



## Rusonaldo

One more question. Is the planned A6 motorway from Lugoj to Craiowa to be routed as in the first or second photo? If it is routed as in photo 2, what number will be the road from Craiowa to Calafat? Thank you


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> It’s not maintenance works, it’s works on A3/A0 junction that are the cause of the temporary squeeze. 😀


I was well aware about there were not maintenance( it' s not that old after all), actually but I didn' t remember what was the reason of the modification in the area.It was A0 indeed.
Edit: an overpass on course to become an interchange, the reason of the squeeze.Eureka !


----------



## Le Clerk

Rusonaldo said:


> One more question. Is the planned A6 motorway from Lugoj to Craiowa to be routed as in the first or second photo? If it is routed as in photo 2, what number will be the road from Craiowa to Calafat? Thank you
> View attachment 3822996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823002



this is the Baltic-Aegean new corridor , according to the recent update of the TEN-T corridors. This includes both A6 (Calafat-Lugoj), actually the entire Via Carpatia, and A7 (Ploiesti-Suceava).











PS: note that the final route of the motorway between Calafat and Lugoj is yet to be determined by a feasibility study.


----------



## cassyo

There are little chances (if any) that A6 will take the Calafat route, to date.The official view is the Filiași alternative and SF will enforce this option, most probably.I do not know any FS in the past which stated something else than the intended scenario, actually.
The scenario could be changed, however, who knows .


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> There are little chances (if any) that A6 will take the Calafat route, to date.The official view is the Filiași alternative and SF will enforce this option, most probably.I do not know any FS in the past which stated something else than the intended scenario, actually.
> The scenario could be changed, however, who knows .


This is the TEN-T corridor, and it must involve a branch to Calafat-Vidin bridge, and for sure there will be one. The only question is its alignment and I believe it will be drawn closer to Filiasi to serve both Craiova and Lugoj directions. Craiova-Filiasi should be a motorway for that matter or a 2x3 expressway (being a common branch with Craiova-Tg Jiu expessway).

I assume Drobeta-Domasnea (ie mountain section of A6) will probably be a 2x2 expressway to reduce costs. As will be the mountain section of A3 between Comarnic and Rasnov probably, at less than 120 kph.


----------



## cassyo

Like you have said: *a branch *to the bridge is compulsory !


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> Like you have said: *a branch *to the bridge is compulsory !


yeah, and only that branch is part of the EU Baltic-Aegean corridor, so not the branch to Craiova.


----------



## sponge_bob

You once mentioned that the A8 was being studied as a HALF profile motorway, why not the A6???

And you said the suggestion came from the EU on the A8 corridor. But I heard no detail on this matter. The Ten-T directive requires some form of 2+2 so an expressway or a motorway would do but not a half profile. 


Le Clerk said:


> I assume Drobeta-Domasnea (ie mountain section of A6) will probably be a 2x2 expressway to reduce costs. As will be the mountain section of A3 between Comarnic and Rasnov probably, at less than 120 kph.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> You once mentioned that the A8 was being studied as a HALF profile motorway, why not the A6???
> 
> And you said the suggestion came from the EU on the A8 corridor. But I heard no detail on this matter. The Ten-T directive requires some form of 2+2 so an expressway or a motorway would do but not a half profile.


Yes, it was JASPERS (a technical consultant for the European Commission) who asked for a half profile for A8 section currently under planing, for cost reduction purposes. The proposal was harshly criticised in Romania, because it would only reduce cost by 20-30%, but in the long run the overall costs may double when trying to build the other half-profile.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Yes, it was JASPERS (a technical consultant for the European Commission)


JASPERS I think is where an Irish or Spanish version of your CNAIR would carry out an examination of a proposal and comment on it, it is 'technical' assistance. If half profile was seriously suggested it was probably a Croatian.  You are correct on the cost of finishing it off but what happens if A8 traffic is only 8k AADT, which is within the capacity of a half profile.

Remember the CNAIR was building ~50km a year of 2+2, year on year, and is recently trying to contract out 50km a month a lot of the time, it is a huge ramp in activity for them and they_ will_ need help.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> JASPERS I think is where an Irish or Spanish version of your CNAIR would carry out an examination of a proposal and comment on it, it is 'technical' assistance. If half profile was seriously suggested it was probably a Croatian.  You are correct on the cost of finishing it off but what happens if A8 traffic is only 8k AADT, which is within the capacity of a half profile.
> 
> Remember the CNAIR was building ~50km a year of 2+2, year on year, and is recently trying to contract out 50km a month a lot of the time, it is a huge ramp in activity for them and they_ will_ need help.







__





About







jaspers.eib.org





yes, the reason is apparently that now A8 is expected somehow to have low traffic for a motorway, based on current numbers, but when completed it is going to open a whole new route that is currently nonexistent and will drive the AADT numbers insanely upwards.


----------



## sponge_bob

Chicken and egg problem, Romanian studies are so crap that _nobody has any idea_ what will happen. I'm sure the technical assistance lot have discovered that by now. 


Le Clerk said:


> yes, the reason is apparently that now A8 is expected somehow to have low traffic for a motorway, based on current numbers, but when completed it is going to open a whole new route that is currently nonexistent and will drive the AADT numbers insanely upwards.


And if the traffic is "insane" then tolling can pay for future expansion to 2+2 using a PPP with proven data.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Chicken and egg problem, Romanian studies are so crap that _nobody has any idea_ what will happen. I'm sure the technical assistance lot have discovered that by now.
> 
> And if the traffic is "insane" then tolling can pay for future expansion to 2+2 using a PPP with proven data.


if the traffic on the current A7 route warrants the construction of A7 as full motorway, I am sure that A8 will have at least as much traffic, if completed. chicken and egg problem solved. 😀

PS: PPPs are out of question in Romania.


----------



## Rusonaldo

@Le Clerk 
One more question. In my film, I also want to talk about the episode from Oradea via Kluz-Napoca, Bucharest to Constance. Do you have a map with dates showing when A3 along with A1 and A0 will be open?








Oradea to Constanța







www.google.pl


----------



## Bastiaan85

I clicked 'Prev' a few times for you:


Le Clerk said:


> this is my update based on existing or expected tenders for works in the coming 1 year period so by mid 2023.


----------



## Le Clerk

that map needs some updates however. if I have time I'll do them later today.

first of all on A1 Sibiu-Boita, opening is this year not 2023. on the missing "bear tunnel" section , if there areno delays with appeals, UMB should be able to complete it by 2025. 
for A7 Buzau-Focsani we should have openings in 2024-2025. rest of it to Pascani by 2026.
for A6 Bucharest-Alexandria there will be tenders for works next year, so completion should be in 2025-2026.
Same for A6 Craiova-Filiasi
Also for A4 extension to the south, tenders for works are planned next year, so completion should be in 2025-2026.
we will see tenders for works for A8 next year, including the motorway bridge over the Prut river with MD. completion should be by 2026.
we may see tenders for works for A9 next year, so completion should also be 2025-2026.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> if the traffic on the current A7 route warrants the construction of A7 as full motorway, I am sure that A8 will have at least as much traffic, if completed. chicken and egg problem solved. 😀


Clearly you didn't_ look at the chicken _before you did your math. 

The A8 would cost much more than the A7 .The A7 is likely to come in at half the price per km of the A8....even in half profile. At the same levels of traffic the *cost benefit case for the A7* is twice the chicken or else the big chicken is half price today.


----------



## cassyo

It may take a while until the HP will be taken into consideration seriously, here.
Between the two paradigms -HP & PPP, if I were to bet, I put my money on the first one, however.
By the way : chicken & egg problem sounds better in Ro: who came out first : the egg or the hen ? (hint : chicken lays no eggs 😄 )


----------



## sponge_bob

cassyo said:


> It may take a while until the HP will be taken into consideration seriously, here.


Speaking of serious. The FS for the "Northern Motorway" is due any day now and IIRC it has to be built by 2027 ..according to some Romanian law or other. 

That 300km+ road will only cost another €12bn and there won't be any need for the A8 then, will there????


----------



## The Wild Boy

What is the "Northern Motorway" about? Where would it go? Any map?


----------



## krzysiek997

The Wild Boy said:


> What is the "Northern Motorway" about? Where would it go? Any map?


It should follow roughly 17 / E58 highway.
Cities from west-east: Satu M. - Baia M - Dej - Bistrita - <carpathian mountains> Suceava - Botosani
You can see it marked as an Expressway on a scheme down below.
.


----------



## MichiH

The Wild Boy said:


> What is the "Northern Motorway" about?


Wet dreams 



The Wild Boy said:


> Where would it go? Any map?


To paradise 

Well, I'd love to see a good and safe road to develop the north but to be honest, it's just another motorway through the mountains. Let's complete the mega projects one by one....


----------



## The Wild Boy

krzysiek997 said:


> It should follow roughly 17 / E58 highway.
> Cities from west-east: Satu M. - Baia M - Dej - Bistrita - <carpathian mountains> Suceava - Botosani
> You can see it marked as an Expressway on a scheme down below.
> .
> 
> View attachment 3828841


It comes so close to A3, but no plans to connect it with A3??? I would guess that this is an older map and not accurate. If this corridor becomes a motorway, then it should get a motorway connection with the rest of Romania's motorway network (talking about connection with A3).

But then again, isn't the terrain there much harder? There are a lot of forests and national parks.

Also what kind of an express road connection is that to Piatra Neamt, if it's not planned to connect with A8 from the other side, at Targu Neamt??




MichiH said:


> Wet dreams
> 
> 
> 
> To paradise
> 
> Well, I'd love to see a good and safe road to develop the north but to be honest, it's just another motorway through the mountains. Let's complete the mega projects one by one....


I see. Obviously Romania should focus on the important parts first. This "Northern Motorway" would probably be the very very last mayor road project to get built in Romania. Along with bits of A8, A13 and A3 from Falgaras to Targu Mures.


----------



## MichiH

The map is outdated. For instance, the much discussed A6 is missing. Just don't take those maps and announcements too serious.....


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Seems like the bulgarians are doing their job; the frog eaters, not so much. There is a 2 week gap between the bulgarians and italians so in late september we should see what they are up to.


----------



## Le Clerk

I was about to post that too. CONI-TRACE is obviously much more advanced on lot 2 than Pizza(rotti) is on lot 1.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> I was about to post that too. CONI-TRACE is obviously much more advanced on lot 2 than Pizza(rotti) is on lot 1.


I posted it yesterday after consulting My Trusty Satellite first.


----------



## cassyo

MichiH said:


> Wet dreams


Exactly what I said last night when I red @sponge_bob' s reply, but I was way too sleepy to answer! 
Thanks !


----------



## Le Clerk

The Northern Motorway is currently under planning on all sections, while Satu Mare-HU is under preps for tendering of works.

The next section to be built will be to Bistrita and a connection expressway to A3 is currently being planned by local authorities in Cluj and Bistrita.

A branch to the currently U/C motorway bridge with Ukraine over the Tisa river @ Sighetu Marmatiei should also be considered.


----------



## Le Clerk

the first payment tranche under the Recovery Plan was approved by the EU and should be wired to Romania soon.









Press corner


Highlights, press releases and speeches




ec.europa.eu





_The European Commission has today endorsed a positive preliminary assessment of Romania's first payment request for €2.6 billion, of which €1.8 billion in grants and €0.8 billion in loans, under the Recovery and Resilience Facility (RRF), the key instrument at the heart of NextGenerationEU._


----------



## cassyo

To conclude : the Northern Motorway might not be a priority, but once built (if) it could be the most spectacular one !


----------



## sponge_bob

The weird this is that it is the only transcarpathian likely to _complete_ planning by end 22 apart from the A1 ..which latter FS could still come back to bite Romania right on the ass of course. 

Seeing as it is nearly through planning and some law says build it....you might as well get going with it so. Even if it connects nowhere to nowhere and will cost €12bn. 


Le Clerk said:


> The Northern Motorway is currently under planning on all sections,


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> The weird this is that it is the only transcarpathian likely to _complete_ planning by end 22 apart from the A1 ..which latter FS could still come back to bite Romania right on the ass of course.
> 
> Seeing as it is nearly through planning and some law says build it....you might as well get going with it so. Even if it connects nowhere to nowhere and will cost €12bn.


for the good while until the mountain part gets built, think about it as an extension of A10 to Cluj and then NW Romania and the cities in that part. whether it will even cross the Carpathians, that is a really tough question.


----------



## cassyo

sponge_bob said:


> Even if it connects nowhere to nowhere and will cost €12bn.


_Nowhere to nowhere _might not be a proper obstacle : A10 anyone ?


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> What is the "Northern Motorway" about? Where would it go? Any map?


----------



## Le Clerk

A3: Nusfalau-Suplacu (13 km) , U/C by Nurol. quite a pleasant surprise


----------



## Pitchoune

To be honnest I don't think the EU should finance the Northern Motorway. This serves no purpose from a Paneuropean perspective. Or Romania pays it all alone or they wait that all the other more important highways are finished.


----------



## Le Clerk

Pitchoune said:


> To be honnest I don't think the EU should finance the Northern Motorway. This serves no purpose from a Paneuropean perspective. Or Romania pays it all alone or they wait that all the other more important highways are finished.


the EU doesn't finance the Northern Motorway, it being not under any TEN-T corridor. It is proposed to be entirely financed from the budget.

The current section under proposal to be built is HU/Petea-Satu Mare-Baia Mare, 82 km, with planning completed and approved by the government, and an estimated cost of euro 812 m. Funding is proposed 100% Romanian government budget - but not yet approved for investment. It is also the reason why I believe this project will be delayed significantly. 












source: *CNAIR*


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Speaking of serious. The FS for the "Northern Motorway" is due any day now and IIRC it has to be built by 2027 ..according to some Romanian law or other.


the Northern Motorway is proposed for building well after 2027, especially the part east of Bistrita, and accross the east Carpathians. By 2027 we might see Satu Mare-Baia Mare built, if even that.


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> *Interesting to note that big EU companies such as ASTALDI, STRABAG and PORR have not made bids on A7*, which is an expensive project BTW. Though they made bids on A3, or A1 or even on Giurgiu bypass which was built in record time by PORR.* It is an interesting question why that happened.
> 
> I think it is because of limited resources such companies have in Romania.*


While this could be an explanation, I think differently: the Big Three-s have simply foreseen that it will be no chance to outbid UMB in the latter's territory. As such, any bid might have been seen as nothing else than wasted money too, speaking about limited resources
They might have had no chance to attract any personnel from an area already drained by UMB.


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> While this could be an explanation, I think differently: the Big Three-s have simply foreseen that it will be no chance to outbid UMB in the latter's territory. As such, any bid might have been seen nothing else than wasted money too, speaking about limited resources
> They might have had no chance to attract any personnel from an area already drained by UMB.


that is a good explanation too.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> I updated that map with what is quite probable to be built by 2030 in dark green, and possible in a good scenario in blue, based on current planning. But even blue it seems to me a rather prudent scenario. By that time A3, A6 and A8 mountain will be in construction on good segments.


Translated to finance, Romania officially plans to spend over EURO 30 b on road infrastructure by 2030 (mostly motorways and expressways). This from around EURO 7 b in the previous decade of 2010s. Basically Romania plans to spend significantly more from budget funds than from EU funding, which is insufficient as such for the 2020-2030 transport development plan.


----------



## Le Clerk

superb footage of the bridge and connecting roads






and works on the expressway on Jijila end: lots of work left.


----------



## Le Clerk

A0/A2 junction works by Alsim Alarko


----------



## Le Clerk

A7 Ploiesti-Buzau: lots 1&2 - underwhelming mobilisation by Pizzarotti, and Coni-Trace. This is why, on a second thought, UMB should be getting them lots on the Buzau-Pascani sections.

It is perfect weather for building, but not for a long time, the winter is coming. This is why we should've seen really busy sites, not something that looks rather like abandoned ones.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> This is why, on a second thought, UMB should be getting them lots on the Buzau-Pascani sections.


It is a _third_ thought. Your second, a few days back, was that UMB might have too much work.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> It is a _third_ thought. Your second, a few days back, was that UMB might have too much work.


yeah, maybe, it is a really tough call glossing about who would better get the work on the roughly 250 km yet to be awarded on A7, considering the short deadlines and the huge funding at stake.


----------



## Le Clerk

so the governments of Romania and Bulgaria apparently decided today that the next bridge on the Danube will be at Giurgiu-Ruse again. as expected. they will sign an agreement to this aim in order to plan the financing and construction.

LE: a joint funding proposal shall be submitted to Bruxelles later on.









Bulgaria și România s-au înțeles ca al treilea pod peste Dunăre să fie la Ruse – Giurgiu


Bulgaria și România au convenit asupra unui al treilea pod peste Dunăre ce va fi construit lângă Ruse – Giurgiu, transmite publicația bulgară 24 Chasa,




economedia.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

ARCADA should bid for more infrastructure works in Romania. They have the capacity to mobilise very very well. Check out this Drajna by-pass and M100 overpass, part of the MD/Galati-Braila-A2-BG border corridor. The whole thing was built in less than 6 months.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=490449089607748


----------



## AdrianSM_Ro

It happens NOW! Lot 4 of the Buzău – Focșani highway has entered into execution! Works with dozens of machines on the section Mândrești Munteni – Focşani Nord.
The association SA&PE Construct SRL – Spedition UMB SRL – Tehnostrade SRL has already brought the first machines to Focsani, on the road to Crângul Petrești, practically starting the execution of section 4 of the Buzau – Focsani section of highway A 7 (km 71+500 – km 82+440) Mândrești Munteni – Focsani Nord.
The 10.94 kilometers include the Focsani North node which is extended by almost 4 km to DN2D.
The builder has 20 months to complete the works, the warranty period being 10 years.u copy the text intended for translation
Video : Catalin Toma - 🇹🇩🛣↗ 𝐒𝐞 𝐢̂𝐧𝐭𝐚̂𝐦𝐩𝐥𝐚̆ 𝐀𝐂𝐔𝐌! 𝐋𝐨𝐭𝐮𝐥 𝟒 𝐚𝐥... | By Catalin Toma | 🇹🇩🛣↗ 𝐒𝐞 𝐢̂𝐧𝐭𝐚̂𝐦𝐩𝐥𝐚̆ 𝐀𝐂𝐔𝐌! 𝐋𝐨𝐭𝐮𝐥 𝟒 𝐚𝐥 𝐚𝐮𝐭𝐨𝐬𝐭𝐫𝐚̆𝐳𝐢𝐢 𝐁𝐮𝐳𝐚̆𝐮 – 𝐅𝐨𝐜𝐬̦𝐚𝐧𝐢 𝐚 𝐢𝐧𝐭𝐫𝐚𝐭 𝐢̂𝐧 𝐞𝐱𝐞𝐜𝐮𝐭̦𝐢𝐞! Lucrări cu zeci de utilaje pe tronsonul Mândrești Munteni...
Source : Log into Facebook


----------



## Le Clerk

AdrianSM_Ro said:


> It happens NOW! Lot 4 of the Buzău – Focșani highway has entered into execution! Works with dozens of machines on the section Mândrești Munteni – Focşani Nord.
> The association SA&PE Construct SRL – Spedition UMB SRL – Tehnostrade SRL has already brought the first machines to Focsani, on the road to Crângul Petrești, practically starting the execution of section 4 of the Buzau – Focsani section of highway A 7 (km 71+500 – km 82+440) Mândrești Munteni – Focsani Nord.
> The 10.94 kilometers include the Focsani North node which is extended by almost 4 km to DN2D.
> The builder has 20 months to complete the works, the warranty period being 10 years.u copy the text intended for translation
> Video : Catalin Toma - 🇹🇩🛣↗ 𝐒𝐞 𝐢̂𝐧𝐭𝐚̂𝐦𝐩𝐥𝐚̆ 𝐀𝐂𝐔𝐌! 𝐋𝐨𝐭𝐮𝐥 𝟒 𝐚𝐥... | By Catalin Toma | 🇹🇩🛣↗ 𝐒𝐞 𝐢̂𝐧𝐭𝐚̂𝐦𝐩𝐥𝐚̆ 𝐀𝐂𝐔𝐌! 𝐋𝐨𝐭𝐮𝐥 𝟒 𝐚𝐥 𝐚𝐮𝐭𝐨𝐬𝐭𝐫𝐚̆𝐳𝐢𝐢 𝐁𝐮𝐳𝐚̆𝐮 – 𝐅𝐨𝐜𝐬̦𝐚𝐧𝐢 𝐚 𝐢𝐧𝐭𝐫𝐚𝐭 𝐢̂𝐧 𝐞𝐱𝐞𝐜𝐮𝐭̦𝐢𝐞! Lucrări cu zeci de utilaje pe tronsonul Mândrești Munteni...
> Source : Log into Facebook



you can spot an UMB site right away. notice the armada of machinery busy at work and it's them all right.

we may have some pleasant surprises next year on these UMB small lots of A7 Buzau-Foscani


----------



## Le Clerk

projects around Bucharest currently.

A0 is the outer ring
DNCB is the inner ring

red lines are the sections U/C


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> *ARCADA should bid* for more infrastructure works in Romania. They have the capacity to mobilise very very well. Check out this Drajna by-pass and M100 overpass, part of the MD/Galati-Braila-A2-BG border corridor. The whole thing was built in less than 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=490449089607748


They will probably do that at some point, but only when they will be sure they can manage and carry on yet another *whole thing*.Bigger, presumably !


----------



## cassyo

AdrianSM_Ro said:


> It happens NOW! Lot 4 of the Buzău – Focșani highway has entered into execution! Works with dozens of machines on the section Mândrești Munteni – Focşani Nord.
> 
> *The builder has 20 months to complete the works*, the warranty period being 10 years.u copy the text intended for translation
> Video : Catalin Toma - 🇹🇩🛣↗ 𝐒𝐞 𝐢̂𝐧𝐭𝐚̂𝐦𝐩𝐥𝐚̆ 𝐀𝐂𝐔𝐌! 𝐋𝐨𝐭𝐮𝐥 𝟒 𝐚𝐥... | By Catalin Toma | 🇹🇩🛣↗ 𝐒𝐞 𝐢̂𝐧𝐭𝐚̂𝐦𝐩𝐥𝐚̆ 𝐀𝐂𝐔𝐌! 𝐋𝐨𝐭𝐮𝐥 𝟒 𝐚𝐥 𝐚𝐮𝐭𝐨𝐬𝐭𝐫𝐚̆𝐳𝐢𝐢 𝐁𝐮𝐳𝐚̆𝐮 – 𝐅𝐨𝐜𝐬̦𝐚𝐧𝐢 𝐚 𝐢𝐧𝐭𝐫𝐚𝐭 𝐢̂𝐧 𝐞𝐱𝐞𝐜𝐮𝐭̦𝐢𝐞! Lucrări cu zeci de utilaje pe tronsonul Mândrești Munteni...
> Source : Log into Facebook


_Moldova left dead last without highways !Moldova wants motorways !_
*A bias seems to crumble* : on the date when the works on A1 Pitesti -Sibiu mountain sections will properly start at the most difficult areas, the works on A7 Ploiesti-Focsani will have probably been long finished, as a matter of fact .


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> _Moldova left dead last without highways !Moldova wants motorways !_
> *A bias seems to crumble* : on the date when the works on A1 Pitesti -Sibiu mountain sections will properly start at the most difficult areas, the works on A7 Ploiesti-Focsani will have probably been long finished, as a matter of fact .


It is going to be UMB’s bet. They are from the region and will want to prove they will perform the job at fastest pace and best quality as always. This is why they have bid for 250 km of a total of 320 km of A7 (and already gotten 82 km of that). It is their turf and they will want to build it.


----------



## cassyo

We may start a betting contest :
- _where someone from Bucharest, driving on the motorways only, will arrive first (in 2024) : at Craiova or Focsani ?_

Or, if you prefer, I will put it another way :

_Guess my riddle : which section will UMB finish first - DEx12 CraPi Section 4 or their works on the A7 up to Focsani ?_


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> We may start a betting contest :
> - _where someone from Bucharest, driving on the motorways only, will arrive first (in 2024) : at Craiova or Focsani ?_
> 
> Or, if you prefer, I will put it another way :
> 
> _Guess my riddle : which section will UMB finish first - DEx12 CraPi Section 4 or their works on the A7 up to Focsani ?_



They will finish DEx 12 first. On S3 the progress is already almost 50% after almost a year of work, and on S4 I believe it is around 20% after the start of works in August. The bet is rather whether UMB will complete S3 only next year (32 km) or S3 and S4 combined (64 km in total).

Buzau-Focsani lots 2&3 are not even signed and if no challenges are made, they will be completed by the end of 2024 at earliest. It is a long 67 km motorway section.

BTW: are there challenges against UMB on lots 2&3 of Buzau-Focsani ? I missed that.


----------



## cassyo

UMB will have to finish A7 Buzau-Focsani, Lot 4 within 20 months, starting from now on and they will, most probably. It should be June 2024, am I right?Will this lot be finished before or after their works on DEx12 CraPi?
I for one wouldn't bet on UMB Crapi's works.
I didn't know about Bu-Fo 2&3 lots, also.


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> UMB will have to finish A7 Buzau-Focsani, Lot 4 within 20 months, starting from now on and they will, most probably. It should be June 2024, am I right?Will this lot be finished before or after their works on DEx12 CraPi?
> I for one wouldn't bet on UMB Crapi's works.
> I didn't know about Bu-Fo 2&3 lots, also.


On another thought, I think UMB will push hard to finish S3 and S4 on DEx12 next year, so that they close that site and move the entire equipment and men on A7. They will need them on A7 if they win all 250 km of it. Even with the existing 82 km they have won on A7 and it is more than they have now U/C on DEx12. With 250 km for build in the coming 2 years on A7, it is huge work even for UMB. And I think they will push hard to complete them in stages by 2024/25 so that they can then move next on to A1 tunnels near Deva, which will be under design until 2024 most likely. Don't forget they also have that heavy part on A3 between Nadaselu and Poarta Sălajului (42 km), and 2 lots on A0 north (25 km). On A0 north lot 4 we'll be seeing spectacular works next year on that huge bridge of the Cernica lake, probably as big as the one over the Olt river on DEx12. Oh, and DEx 6 between Braila and Galati, where we will be seeing some spectacular works on viaducts and bridges over the Siret river and the rail triage there.


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> They will probably do that at some point, but only when they will be sure they can manage and carry on yet another *whole thing*.Bigger, presumably !



I would like to see them working on the future motorway A7/Buzau-Braila connection, which will be tendered possibly next year. They are from the region and can organise their logistics well there. It would be a good and relatively easy start for them.


----------



## cassyo

Seven archeological sites, discovered on the A7 Ploiesti -Buzau section, waiting for _descarcare /archeological removal_, but only after further in-depth researches. That means some delays are unavoidable.
It is worthy to be mentioned that this motorway section, is in the area of one of the most famous Romanian ancient treasure the Pietroasele Treasure, connected with Athanaric the Visigoths / Thervings king, from the late 4-th Century A.D. This treasure was discovered almost two centuries ago and includes some pieces much older (i.e. - Bronze Age).
The A7 route stretches alongside Dealurile Istritei /Istrita Hills, an area located at the foot of the Carpatii de Curbura /Curvature Carpathians.
Another famous name is connected with this area: the Saint Sava / Sabbas the Goth, a monk who was drowned, with his hands tied, in the river Buzau waters, almost at the same time- in 372 A.D.
As a conclusion : the A7 ( Ploiesti -Buzau especially) itself may not be very difficult to build, but -archeologically speaking- it happens to be in an area of a major significance.



> *Pietroasele Treasure*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> An eagle-shaped fibula
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle-shaped middle fibulae, worn in pairs by gothic women
> 
> 
> 
> The gold patera
> 
> 
> 
> Frontispiece of Alexandru Odobescu's _Trésor de Petroasa_ (1889), by Henri Trenk.
> 
> The *Pietroasele Treasure* (or the *Petrossa Treasure*) found in Pietroasele, Buzău, Romania, in 1837, is a late fourth-century Gothic treasure that included some twenty-two objects of gold, among the most famous examples of the polychrome style of Migration Period art. Of the twenty-two pieces, only twelve have survived, conserved at the National Museum of Romanian History, in Bucharest: a large eagle-headed fibula and three smaller ones encrusted with semi-precious stones; a patera, or round sacrificial dish, modelled with Orphic figures[1] surrounding a seated three-dimensional goddess in the center; a twelve-sided cup, a ring with a Gothic runic inscription, a large tray, two other necklaces and a pitcher. Their multiple styles, in which Han Chinese styles have been noted in the belt buckles, Hellenistic styles in the golden bowls, Sasanian motifs in the baskets, and Germanic fashions in the fibulae,[2] are characteristic of the cosmopolitan outlook of the Cernjachov culture in a region without defined topographic confines.
> When Alexandru Odobescu published his book on the treasure,[3] he considered that such magnificent work could only have belonged to Athanaric (died 381), leader of the Thervings, a Gothic people. Modern archaeologists cannot connect the hoard with such a glamorous name.
> The treasure was shipped to Russia in December 1916, as German armies advanced through Romania in World War I, and was never fully returned; parts were returned in 1956.
> An atomic analysis of the Pietroasele gold hoard has concluded that from the point of view of Ir/Au, Cu/Au and Ag/Au concentrations the three styles are clustered. At least from the iridium concentration data, the assumption of a Dacian provenance of the hoard raw material is highly improbable as also the hypothesis that Roman imperial gold coins were used for manufacturing Pietroasa artifacts is not in accordance with the elemental concentrations.[4]
> Old photos show that the head of the largest bird brooch was originally detached, and the present restoration has the head on the wrong way round. In its original state the head would have faced forwards and the brooch would have sat like a bird on the shoulder fastening a cloak in imitation of the Roman fashion.[5]
> *See also*
> 
> Ring of Pietroassa
> Treasure of Osztrópataka
> Romanian Treasure
> *Notes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell, Joseph. _The Masks of God: Creative Mythology_. 1968.
> 
> 
> Herbert Kühn, "Asiatic Influences on the Art of the Migrations" _Parnassus_ *9*.1 (January 1937, pp. 13-16, 43) p. 14
> 
> 
> Odobescu, Alexandru, _Le Trésor de Petrossa_, Paris, 1889-1900.
> 
> 
> Journal of Radioanalytical and Nuclear Chemistry, 240 (1999) 897 Nuclear analyses of the Pietroasa gold hoard, Viorel Cojocaru, Cãlin Besliu and Cristina Anton Manea
> 
> David Brown, The brooches in the Pietroasa Treasure, _Antiquity_ 46, 1972, 111-6


_Source 1_

_Source 2 -wiki_

_Source 3 -Sabbas_


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> Seven archeological sites, discovered on the A7 Ploiesti -Buzau section, waiting for _descarcare /archeological removal_, but only after further in-depth researches. That means some delays are unavoidable.
> It is worthy to be mentioned that this motorway section, is in the area of one the most famous Romanian ancient treasure the Pietroasele Treasure, connected with the Athanaric the Visigoths/Thervings king, from the late 4-th Century A.D. This treasure was discovered almost two centuries ago and includes some pieces much older (i.e. - Bronze Age).
> The A7 route stretches alongside Dealurile Istritei /Istrita Hills, an area located at the foot of the Carpatii de Curbura /Curvature Carpathians.
> Another famous name is connected with this area: the Saint Sava / Sabbas the Goth, a monk who was drowned, with his hands tied, in the river Buzau waters, almost at the same time- in 372 A.D.
> As a conclusion : the A7 ( Ploiesti -Buzau especially) itself may not be very difficult to build, but -archeologically speaking- it happens to be of a major significance.
> 
> 
> 
> _Source 1_
> 
> _Source 2 -wiki_
> 
> _Source 3 -Sabbas_



yeah, most people forget that Roman Dacia was ruled by the Goths (who came from Scandinavia) and was transformed into a Gothic kingdom following the retreat of the Roman administration post 271 AD, for about 150 years. Their Dacian kingdom was destroyed by the Hunic invasions, and moved into current north Italy.

Hope they can find something interesting.


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> yeah,* most people forget that Roman Dacia was ruled by the Goths (who came from Scandinavia) and was transformed into a Gothic kingdom following the retreat of the Roman administration post 271 AD, for about 150 years.* Their Dacian kingdom was destroyed by the Hunic invasions, and moved into current north Italy.


Yes, most people forget, or never know, actually.But we (me and you) are not some two of them .
As such, this kind of significant archeological evidence should be mentioned, as there are not many evidences from the Dark Age throughout the whole Europe. And in this part of it, even lesser so !


----------



## Theijs

cassyo said:


> Seven archeological sites, discovered on the A7 Ploiesti -Buzau section, waiting for _descarcare /archeological removal_, but only after further in-depth researches. That means some delays are unavoidable.


How will the strict EU deadlines to spend funding be affected by the discovery of archeological sites?


----------



## cassyo

Theijs said:


> How will the strict EU deadlines to spend funding be affected by the discovery of archeological sites?


Whether the EU deadlines will be affected, the cause will have nothing to do with archeology.This archeological sites removal is more of a routine matter, actually. The envisaged delay doesn't exceed a few months usually, afaik.


----------



## Le Clerk

A7 Buzău-Focșani lot 4, U/C by UMB.

THAT is how a motorway construction site should look like. Albeit UMB does not have yet a GO for the commencement of works, so they are doing only earthworks which are allowed without it. At this rate they will finish the 2 lots on A7 Buzau-Focsani by end next year, as I mentioned. Unfortunately probably also before Ploiesti-Buzau section is even half built.


----------



## Le Clerk

UMB will also complete DEx12 S3 (32 km) by mid next year - footage below. The bet is whether they will complete S4 (32 km) next year as well - footage below as well. In any case UMB will have completed 106 km of DEx12 before Tirrena is able to complete its 17 km S1 of DEx12. That is how sad Tirrena is unfortunately.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A PPP contract was announced in May 2019 for A8 Târgu Neamţ - Iaşi. 

What happened to this project? I haven't seen many headlines about this project.









A fost lansată licitaţia pentru Autostrada Târgu Neamţ - Iaşi, în parteneriat public-privat


Comisia Naţională de Strategie şi Prognoză (CNSP) a publicat joi, în platforma de achiziţii publice SICAP, anunţul pentru atribuirea contractului de realizare în parteneriat public-privat a Autostrăzii Târgu Neamţ - Iaşi.




adevarul.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> A PPP contract was announced in May 2019 for A8 Târgu Neamţ - Iaşi.
> 
> What happened to this project? I haven't seen many headlines about this project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fost lansată licitaţia pentru Autostrada Târgu Neamţ - Iaşi, în parteneriat public-privat
> 
> 
> Comisia Naţională de Strategie şi Prognoză (CNSP) a publicat joi, în platforma de achiziţii publice SICAP, anunţul pentru atribuirea contractului de realizare în parteneriat public-privat a Autostrăzii Târgu Neamţ - Iaşi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adevarul.ro


It never took off. It was just a populist scheme of the former PM Dragnea, one of the lowest politician Romania had.


----------



## Le Clerk

Bucharest local development association launched the tender for the design and building permit for another radial expresssway DR 4 (12,6 km). This is the 3rd radial expressway to be prepared for planning after DR1 and DR9, and is meant to cross both A0 and DNCB.


----------



## cassyo

In a press conference sustained by the former Minister of Transports Catalin Drula (2021), he has criticized the activity of his succesor, Grindeanu regarding the projects contained in the *Oltenia Package*, launched by the former, during his 2021 mandate. According to him, the a/m projects are delayed, blocked or cancelled .
According to Drula :

DEx12 Section 3 Slatina- Colonesti should be opened in 2023 , but half of it (15 km ) will gonna be museum for another year at least, as between the Scornicesti interchange and the limit with the 4-th Section ( which section is expected *to be opened in 2024, at the earliest*) there is no traffic discharge provided;
on the 4-th Section, there is still some bureaucracy unsolved, the extra expropriations yet to be solved
the high speed road Craiova- Lugoj project (the so-called A6) , revitalized by Drula after 30 years , Grindeanu cancelled the bid illegally, as confirmed by CNSC (National Council for Solving Complaints), which cancelled the cancellation and (Grindeanu) launched another bid, so there are two bids, atm.

See the ex-Min. Drula's criticism list _here _


----------



## Le Clerk

UMB win on lots 2&3 of Buzau-Focsani is appealed by TEKFEN (Turkey). So more waiting time until this gets solved.


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> UMB win on lots 2&3 of Buzau-Focsani is appealed by TEKFEN (Turkey). So more waiting time until this gets solved.


We are yet to witness an appeal against UMB granted, afaik.
In the last decade, at least.


----------



## sponge_bob

Is it me or.....are these infamous appeals being processed far more quickly by the courts in Romania nowadays????


cassyo said:


> We are yet to witness an appeal against UMB granted, afaik.


----------



## cassyo

Well, atm, we are speaking about contestatii / complaints only and it is the CNSC (mentioned in one of my previous posts) the institution which have to deal with them, i.e. solve them. Should the CNSC solution be deemed as unsatisfactory by the objector (such as TEKFEN), the latter is entitled to open a court/legal action.
I don't know the percentage of complaints followed by legal actions, but I think they are rather rare.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Is it me or.....are these infamous appeals being processed far more quickly by the courts in Romania nowadays????





cassyo said:


> Well, atm, we are speaking about contestatii / complaints only and it is the CNSC (mentioned in one of my previous posts) the institution which have to deal with them, i.e. solve them. Should the CNSC solution be deemed as unsatisfactory by the objector (such as TEKFEN), the latter is entitled to open a court/legal action.
> I don't know the percentage of complaints followed by legal actions, but I think they are rather rare.


CNSC is sort of an administrative court (so not a court of judges) which looks at the issue from a very specialised technical view (it is doing only appeals against tenders) . It is meant to speed up review of tenders and help remove the burden on ordinary courts. They are moving fast indeed and can give a solution to a complaint in a few weeks.

Their solution can be appealed to these ordinary courts (and that takes a few months to be solved) but sometimes such solution is not appealed given that courts usually maintain the solution given by CNSC.

The problem may rise from multiple/succesive appeals done in bad faith, over a ong period of time, which can block the whole resolution procedure and delay significantly the closure of appeals.


----------



## Le Clerk

Romanian government has applied for funding to CEF2 Military Mobility to build the motorway bridge over the Prut river @Ungheni/Ungheni between Romania and Moldova. The tender for the construction of the bridge should follow soon.




http://www.cnadnr.ro/ro/comunicare/comunicate-de-presa/interes-general/proiectare-si-executie-pod-ungheni











CEF Transport: EUR 330 million of CEF funding available to adapt the Trans-European Transport network for dual civilian and defence use


CEF Transport: EUR 330 million of CEF funding available to adapt the Trans-European Transport network for dual civilian and defence use




cinea.ec.europa.eu


----------



## Le Clerk

2 new fast connections between Ro and Hu have been approved, on the following fast routes:

1. Satu Mare – Oar (România) / Mátészalka – Csenger (Hungary) expressway: this is in continuation of the planned Northern Motorway in Romania
2. Salonta-Bekescsaba expresssway: this is a 50 km extension of A11 in Romania towards Hungary.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> Salonta-Bekescsaba expresssway: this is a 50 km extension of A11 in Romania towards Hungary.


If this is an extension of the A11, than tat looks a bit weird on the map.
It’s more like a branch of the express road Arad - Oradea.


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> If this is an extension of the A11, than tat looks a bit weird on the map.
> It’s more like a branch of the express road Arad - Oradea.




this is the proposed connection (agreed in fact between RO and HU)










and this is the Romanian section of the project


----------



## Le Clerk

insane pace of work by UMB on A0 north lot 2 (19 km). check out the huge pile of concrete beams for the A0/A3 junction. note that works started in August, but the secret is that UMB works almost around the clock on most sites - for sure they work during the night on this as well. and they prepare well in advance the materials they need for construction - the beams on the site have been produced for sure some time ago.


----------



## Qtya

Le Clerk said:


> 2 new fast connections between Ro and Hu have been approved, on the following fast routes:
> 
> 1. Satu Mare – Oar (România) / Mátészalka – Csenger (Hungary) expressway: this is in continuation of the planned Northern Motorway in Romania
> 2. Salonta-Bekescsaba expresssway: this is a 50 km extension of A11 in Romania towards Hungary.


Le Clerk, could you please provide a source?


----------



## Le Clerk

Qtya said:


> Le Clerk, could you please provide a source?


here (use G translate)









Drumul expres Arad-Oradea va fi legat de autostrada M44 din Ungaria - ARADON


Potrivit Bihon.ro, drumul expres (DX) Arad – Oradea va avea o conexiune cu autostrada M44 din Ungaria. Joncțiunea între cele două șosele se va face în zona localității Salonta, potrivit președintelui Consiliului Județean Bihor, Ilie Bolojan. „Între drumul expres Oradea – Arad și M44 va exista o...




www.aradon.ro





the project was approved by joint RO and HU on 26.05.2022. the project implies a 50 km long expressway connecting A11 in Romania to M44 in Hungary, between Salonta in Romania and Békéscsaba, north of Méhkerék. 

The local authorities in Bihor and Arad are already working on this extension with the existing consultant for A11 Oradea-Arad. On the Hungarian side there is no consultant yet, but will be appointed soon. 

LE: I found the Hungarian alignment proposal.


----------



## Le Clerk

first asphalt on Braila bridge expressway connection on the Tulcea bank of the Danube.


----------



## Le Clerk

asphalt as well on long sections of A0 south lot 2 (17 km) U/C by Alsim Alarko


----------



## Qtya

Le Clerk said:


> here (use G translate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drumul expres Arad-Oradea va fi legat de autostrada M44 din Ungaria - ARADON
> 
> 
> Potrivit Bihon.ro, drumul expres (DX) Arad – Oradea va avea o conexiune cu autostrada M44 din Ungaria. Joncțiunea între cele două șosele se va face în zona localității Salonta, potrivit președintelui Consiliului Județean Bihor, Ilie Bolojan. „Între drumul expres Oradea – Arad și M44 va exista o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aradon.ro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the project was approved by joint RO and HU on 26.05.2022. the project implies a 50 km long expressway connecting A11 in Romania to M44 in Hungary, between Salonta in Romania and Békéscsaba, north of Méhkerék.
> 
> The local authorities in Bihor and Arad are already working on this extension with the existing consultant for A11 Oradea-Arad. On the Hungarian side there is no consultant yet, but will be appointed soon.
> 
> LE: I found the Hungarian alignment proposal.


Thank you Le Clerk!


----------



## Le Clerk

A7: Buzau-Focsani lot 4 U/C by UMB. fantastic work advances there as well. it is a total show of dozens of vehicles in constant movement.


----------



## Le Clerk

Hurray! No appeals have been lodged against UMB win on A1 “bear tunnels section” (10 km) which includes a 2 km long succession of eco-tunnels (for the passage of wild animals).

Price is euro 0.4 b. This section is under Recovery Fund so it has to be completed by 2026.

UMB can sign the contract for this lot.


----------



## cassyo

It may last two or three more working days, as appeals can also be sent through Posta Romana.
So, no hurray, yet !


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> It may last two or three more working days, as appeals can also be sent through Posta Romana.
> So, no hurray, yet !


I do not get that, the deadline for appeals has been closed, so latecoming apeals are going to be invalid, if any.


----------



## normaveche

The date the appeals were registered at the post office must be earlier than the deadline but that doesn't mean that the postal company already sent the possible appeal letters to CNAIR yet.
We'll see in a few days, we waited for years we can wait a few more days.


----------



## sponge_bob

normaveche said:


> We'll see in a few days, we waited for years we can wait a few more days.


Offhand question. Was the design of the A1 bear bit not done in c. The last century ...by Salini. 

So it it a build only contract.??


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Offhand question. Was the design of the A1 bear bit not done in c. The last century ...by Salini.
> 
> So it it a build only contract.??


yes, the design was performed by Salini, but it was not handed over to CNAIR (and I do not think there is any arrangement where Salini would "sell" the property rights for the design to CNAIR). So UMB has to perform the design again, cca 12 months. No biggie I guess as they'd acquire experience with tunneling design.


----------



## cassyo

The so-called Bear Tunnel Project made by Salini, is more of a urban legend I would say. There is no official evidence as regards this item, i.e. no one outside Salini viewed it.
I might be wrong, however.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> So UMB has to perform the design again, cca 12 months. No biggie I guess as they'd acquire experience with tunneling design.


I thought they JV'd with Bosnians who have real tunneling experience on this one, so I expect the Bosnians to do most of it.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> I thought they JV'd with Bosnians who have real tunneling experience on this one, so I expect the Bosnians to do most of it.


Yes, indeed. We do not know the division of work between UMB and Euro Asfalt but your assumption is correct. Most of the design should be done by Euro Asfalt who has the required experience, with works proper being performed mostly by UMB.


----------



## Le Clerk

Romania will have the first Schengen border inspection since 2011. other authorised people say that Romania and Bulgaria will be jn Schnegen 1.01.2023.









EXCLUSIV. Control Schengen în România. Ce urmăresc experții Comisiei Europene care vin în două județe de graniță


Control Schengen în România săptămâna viitoare! Experții Comisiei Europene se vor afla, luni și marți, în două județe de pe graniță și în București.




www.euronews.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

Italian Beltrame will invest further Euros 0.5 b to build a greenfield rebar plant in Târgoviște (north of Bucharest) for the future demand of the infrastructure and construction industry in Romania. Currently Romania imports most of the rebar used in infrastructure development from China and Turkey.

*Source*


----------



## Adrian.02

Le Clerk said:


> Romania will have the first Schengen border inspection since 2011. other authorised people say that Romania and Bulgaria will be jn Schnegen 1.01.2023.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIV. Control Schengen în România. Ce urmăresc experții Comisiei Europene care vin în două județe de graniță
> 
> 
> Control Schengen în România săptămâna viitoare! Experții Comisiei Europene se vor afla, luni și marți, în două județe de pe graniță și în București.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.ro


And I was wondering why they updated the road markings at the Stamora-Moravița(border with Serbia) customs🤣(One now has to stop before physically entering in the customs area, at the STOP marking, something which did not exist until september).
I am guessing that this measure was taken in order to allow for stricter border checks, as RO will end up becoming an external Schengen border(hopefully soon).


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> if they manage to put out for tender this part of A8 this year I will be impressed.


Aren't all the _unpublished_ Recovery Plan tenders not on the A8 alignment now, or right next to it.

BUT...I know A7 tenders are build only. What about the ones from Targu Mures to Moldova???


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Aren't all the _unpublished_ Recovery Plan tenders not on the A8 alignment now, or right next to it.
> 
> BUT...I know A7 tenders are build only. What about the ones from Targu Mures to Moldova???


Yes, the only Recovery Funds projects not tendered yet are on A8. But frankly on A8 I am still on the side of failed project. It is so delayed that I will be impressed if they are tendered and signed by end of 2023 acc to Recovery Plan requirements. 

A8 should be D&B AFAIK.


----------



## AdrianSM_Ro

A7 Highway, very good progress


----------



## AdrianSM_Ro




----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> A8 should be D&B AFAIK.


D&B contracts could take a year to get onsite on the A8 whereas a B only ...like the A7...should result in mobilisation within weeks, unless of course you are Italian. 

They need to get tenders out on the A8 ASAP and that is simply in order to fully mobilise in spring 2024 for a late 2026 deadline.


----------



## Le Clerk

AdrianSM_Ro said:


> Tomorrow, the contract with UMB for the missing A1 Lugoj Deva section will be sign 😊
> Source : OFICIAL UMB va construi autostrada cu tuneluri dintre Lugoj și Deva. Contractul de aproximativ 400 de milioane de euro va fi semnat vineri, la Timișoara


signed for euro 400 m.

45 months of contract of which 11 months design and 34 months build.

Compania de Drumuri a semnat cu UMB contractul pentru autostrada cu tuneluri Lugoj-Deva. În patru ani se va circula pe autostradă completă de la Sibiu la frontiera cu Ungaria. Cât mai durează pentru legătura completă Nădlac-Constanța


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> D&B contracts could take a year to get onsite on the A8 whereas a B only ...like the A7...should result in mobilisation within weeks, unless of course you are Italian.
> 
> They need to get tenders out on the A8 ASAP and that is simply in order to fully mobilise in spring 2024 for a late 2026 deadline.


true. that is why I say A8 is on the failed side under recovery funds. it was too ambitious from the start.


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> Yes, the only Recovery Funds projects not tendered yet are on A8. But frankly on A8 I am still on the side of failed project. It is so delayed that I will be impressed if they are tendered and signed by end of 2023 acc to Recovery Plan requirements.
> 
> *A8 should be D&B AFAIK.*


I think that D&B is sine-qua-non in Romania for all the mountain motorways, and the builders are somehow in a gambler position, for that reason. So, no need of AFAIK, afaik 😀 !


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> I think that D&B is sine-qua-non in Romania for all the mountain motorways, and the builders are somehow in a gambler position, for that reason. So, no need of AFAIK, afaik 😀 !


The A8 sections under Recovery Plan are not mountain sections.

But I do agree with you that for mountain sections D&B is absolutely necessary for clear reasons.


----------



## cassyo

To say the least: A1 Pitesti-Sibiu, has Section 5 as horizontal as it can be. Due to the mountain sections, the former had to comply to the D&B principle. So, when a motorway -as a whole- involves mountain crossings, there will be no other way than D&B, even if it does involve plane field areas, as well.
That said, A8 PNRR / RP (plane field) sections will almost certainly follow the A1 PiSi path : D&B all the way long !


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Regarding the 'Italian job' performance, there may have been a precedence. 

I came across this article from 2011: Autostrada Bucureşti - Piteşti este găurită pe 87% din suprafaţă

Between 1997 and 2000, the A1 Bucureşti - Piteşti was rehabilitated. The contractor was Astaldi. However by 2011 87% of the motorway was already in poor condition and full of potholes. Shoddy work there too?


----------



## cassyo

Here it is my try : the usual warranty in tenders is 120 months/ ten years. So, why should Astaldi have done better than that ?They might have done much better motorway sections, thereafter but we can't recall asphalt quality norms from the nineties.
Just my two cnts !


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If I understand the article correctly, the warranty at that time was 12 months. 

However an expired warranty doesn't mean you should expect something to break down immediately afterwards. Asphalt concrete has a durability of up to 20 years, depending on the amount of traffic, trucks & climate influences. After 10 years it is likely to present some wear and tear, though not a completely potholed surface.

A service life of 10 years is relatively short, more something you'd expect on a motorway with 7,000 or 10,000 trucks per day, which I doubt A1 carries.


----------



## cassyo

ChrisZwolle said:


> If I understand the article correctly, the warranty at that time was 12 months.
> 
> However an expired warranty doesn't mean you should expect something to break down immediately afterwards. Asphalt concrete has a durability of up to 20 years, depending on the amount of traffic, trucks & climate influences. After 10 years it is likely to present some wear and tear, though not a completely potholed surface.
> 
> A service life of 10 years is relatively short, more something you'd expect on a motorway with 7,000 or 10,000 trucks per day, which I doubt A1 carries.


We have to admit that A1 carry this number (1) also for a reason: since it's very beginning- as _de facto _ main route between Middle East and Central / Western Europe - it was full of lorries, most of them from Turkey and Greece, I can tell you that. I remember those wonderful Scania-s and Volvo-s of the seventies, but the magnificent sound of the Henschel truck engines made them my favorite ones, by the time.
The original asphalt might have lasted longer than the one of Astaldi from the nineties, but the heavy traffic was growing year after year, eversince, on the other hand.
The Turkish truck number was on a growing trend year-after-year since the beginning, but starting from the eighties the Greek truck number decreased, one reason being they might have found a more favourable route, I suppose.
On a final note, I think Astaldi has probably done what it was expected to do, no better, no worse . Those nineties looks to me now as twilight decade, somehow.
In this respect, let's remind ourselves,_ the famous era slogan _*Aici sunt banii dumneavoastra ! / *Here it is the place where your money have been spent upon ! - put on special traffic signs where some asphalt areas were new repaired !


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is there some recent traffic volume data of Romania? I've seen some figures from 2010 but that seems outdated and unrepresentative by now.


----------



## cassyo

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is there some recent traffic volume data of Romania? I've seen some figures from 2010 but that seems outdated and unrepresentative by now.


Maybe it may help :cca two weeks ago I've read this 


> CNAIR: Încep anchetele de circulație Origine — Destinație
> 
> 
> CNAIR transmite că în zilele de 28 septembrie, 12 octombrie și 26 octombrie 2022 în intervalele orare 08:00 – 12:00 și 14:00 – 18:00, se vor desfăș...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trans.info


----------



## Theijs

What I recall about the (re)pavement) of the A1 in the period 1998 - 2002: due to corruption there was paid for a (high) quality asphalt, in practise the price difference with poor asphalt went in the pockets of some people, and the poor quality asphalt was laid with an outcome that can be expected…
I think poor understanding of procurement and guarantee periods are part of the situation that this could happen.

Recall the road rehabilitation by (former?) PSD baron Dragnea in Teleorman? You can compare it a bit with that situation.
Altough there was probably no guarantee period at all…


----------



## cassyo

Theijs said:


> *What I recall about the (re)pavement) of the A1 in the period 1998 - 2002: due to corruption there was paid for a (high) quality asphalt, in practise the price difference with poor asphalt went in the pockets of some people, and the poor quality asphalt was laid with an outcome that can be expected…*
> 
> Recall the road rehabilitation by (former?) PSD baron Dragnea in Teleorman? You can compare it a bit with that situation.


That is why I've called those nineties _a twilight zone_.You hit the nail right on the head, instead !
Let's not forget that from that Romanian wild capitalism era it's where the big nowadays fortunes come from .


----------



## sponge_bob

cassyo said:


> Maybe it may help :cca two weeks ago I've read this


Do Romanian roads not have built in 24/7 traffic counters like most European countries do????


----------



## cassyo

That a/m official action is a survey that has the purpose to determine the traffic streams for investments orientation, budgets allocation and development strategies adjustment. It will take place in some statistically determined points, on the entire national road ( and motorways) network.
Here are the questions :
- route origin (Bucharest, Zalau etc)

destination (Suceava, Chisinau )
journey purpose (touristic, home, working place, other reasons)
for commercial vehicles : freight nature
for the passenger ones : passenger number

As such, the traffic counters might be of little help, if any .


----------



## marty11

Almost...


----------



## Le Clerk

soon!


----------



## Le Clerk

asphalt laying on connection roads. apparently ASTALDI has pushed up pace by a lot to complete by end year. we’ll see.


----------



## AdrianSM_Ro

A7 BUZAU-Focsani section 4 UMB

Source :


----------



## Le Clerk

the “Chinese works” that România never actually got to have yet it gets via UMB. just unbelievable mobilisation in this lot 2 of A0 north which is only 2 months old.


----------



## Le Clerk

A7 continuation from Pascani to Suceava (close to UA border) - this is not under Recovery Plan but under EU budget 2021-2027 - is in process of getting environmental approval, and will most likely be tendered for works in H1 2023.









Autostrada Pașcani - Suceava mai face un pas spre lansarea la licitație: A fost solicitat acordul de mediu - Economica.net


Agenţia Naţională pentru Protecţia Mediului (ANPM) anunţă publicul interesat asupra depunerii solicitării de emitere a acordului de mediu pentru proiectul „Autostrada Pașcani - Suceava”, titular Compania Națională de Administrare a Infrastructurii Rutiere (CNAIR). Noua autostradă va avea 62 de...




www.economica.net


----------



## Le Clerk

A1 PiSi lot 5 (30 km) by Astaldi - huge embankments on this lot clearly visible at tree height levels. for flooding purposes probably as the area has a huge man made lake.


----------



## Le Clerk

DE12 S3 (32 km) U/C by UMB, a rather easy lot but quite scenic in most part. TBO in 2023. shooting was done last Saturday.


----------



## marty11

A3 Nusfalau - Suplacu de Barcau. I think this lot should be completed by February 2023.


----------



## sponge_bob

Mealy Mouthed English_ again_ Le Clerk 

It either

"HAS environmental approval and CAN be tendered in H1 2023"

OR

"It does not have environmental approval and plans to tender it in H1 2023 must wait until it does"

*Pick one.*  



Le Clerk said:


> A7 continuation from Pascani to Suceava (close to UA border) - this is not under Recovery Plan but under EU budget 2021-2027 - is in process of getting environmental approval, and will most likely be tendered for works in H1 2023.


----------



## eucitizen

What are those bridges, look like an unfinished stretch of a motorway, over the lake at the end of the video? It is also visible on google earth.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That is the infamous Suplacu de Barcǎu Viaduct, built by American construction company Bechtel in 2004-2007, but never finished. 

Bechtel got the entire A3 project awarded without a public tender procedure (Bulgaria did something similar with A1). When Romania joined the EU, they did not want to co-finance this project, so they eventually pulled the plug on the entire project.


----------



## eucitizen

Thanks. I know the Bechtel affairs, so they eventually changed the route of the A3?


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Mealy Mouthed English_ again_ Le Clerk
> 
> It either
> 
> "HAS environmental approval and CAN be tendered in H1 2023"
> 
> OR
> 
> "It does not have environmental approval and plans to tender it in H1 2023 must wait until it does"
> 
> *Pick one.*


it is in process of obtaining the building permit (most likely before eoy) which is the main obstacle before a tender for works can be organised.


----------



## Le Clerk

eucitizen said:


> Thanks. I know the Bechtel affairs, so they eventually changed the route of the A3?


No, the government only pulled it off from Bechtel and budget funding, and moved it to EU funding and tendered lots/builders.


----------



## Theijs

Recently we discussed Schengen entry. I always argued that the Dutch parliament has a vote in this, they have to give our (prime)minister a mandate to agree with the Schengen enlargement.
Apperently last week was debate in our parliament, but it hasn't reached Dutch media.

As expected, a conservative member of Rutte's political party proposed a motion, see this article in English.








Dutch MPs call for more checks on Romania, Bulgaria ahead of Schengen vote - DutchNews.nl


A majority of Dutch MPs have voted in favour of a motion not to take any ‘irreversible steps’ to admit Romania and Bulgaria to the Schengen open border area until further investigation had been carried out into corruption and organised crime. The motion, drawn up by Jeroen van Wijngaarden from...




www.dutchnews.nl





I checked now which parties voted in favour to request the government to secure a fact finding mission to functioning of the border protection in RO and BG. It are quite a lot of parties (yes, we have a conservative, right wing majority in Dutch parliament).




__





Europese Raad | Tweede Kamer der Staten-Generaal







www.tweedekamer.nl





As the European Commission actually is performing such a mission, let's hope for a positive outcome.


----------



## Le Clerk

the main block is the fringe internal politics of the NL, as already discussed here, and nothing can be done by RO&BG to fix it. though my understanding is that the vote in the NL Parliament is not against Schengen accession for these countries, but for supplementary checks before giving a positive vote.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582411142894190610


----------



## eucitizen

Le Clerk said:


> No, the government only pulled it off from Bechtel and budget funding, and moved it to EU funding and tendered lots/builders.


So that viaduct will be used? it seems to me that the motorway is moving away from it.


----------



## marty11

eucitizen said:


> So that viaduct will be used? it seems to me that the motorway is moving away from it.


Check here: 




__





Loading…






www.proinfrastructura.ro





The motorway lot currently U/C ends roughly at "Schitul Marca". Viaduct is in yellow.


----------



## Le Clerk

eucitizen said:


> So that viaduct will be used? it seems to me that the motorway is moving away from it.


Yes, the viaduct will be used. There is actually an ongoing tender procedure (mired in unending appeals) to contract the lot that includes the viaduct as well.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Is A8, A9 and A13 numbering fix? If so, why is only "northern motorway" without any numbering?
> 
> btw, the map of the ministry does not indicate A11 numbering. Is it not yet "official"? A12 is also missing but there is DX12



Northern Motorway is planned after 2029 anyway, it is the last of the cross mountain motorways planned to be built, that is why it doesn't have an official number designation yet. And probably because nobody believes in it (that it will eventualy gets built) ATM. 

As to A11/DEx 11, it is not clear yet whether it will be a full motorway or a mix motorway-expressway as proposed some time ago, this will result from the ongoing FS which is coming along next year, when first tenders for works should take place.


----------



## Le Clerk

AKTOR has made surprising good progress on A0 south L3 during the month of September. there is hope that they could complete the lot in 2024. A7 lots U/C are not yet followed for progress.


----------



## sponge_bob

Is it not true that the design and planning consenting of the mountain section of this road is well under way and nearing completion. You had a separate story on the non mountain middle section a few days ago.




Le Clerk said:


> Northern Motorway is planned after 2029 anyway, it is the last of the cross mountain motorways planned to be built,


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Is it not true that the design and planning consenting of the mountain section of this road is well under way and nearing completion.


I think you are confusing A8 with Northern Motorway. They are 2 different projects.
For A8 the mountain section FS is well underway, and according to CNAIR tenders for D&B contracts are planned for next year, though it sounds very optimistic to me.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR signed today with STRABAG for the construction of the A3 motorway gap between Cluj and Tg Mures: Chetani-Campia Turzii (16 km). This is a lot dropped in 2021 by STRACO due to bankruptcy. Build term is 18 months.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> I was browsing through Romania on Google Earth this weekend, and noticed they have done quite a bit of waterworks along several rivers, with small reservoirs, channelization, etc. For example on the Argeș River north of Pitești and the Crișul Repede River east of Oradea, as well as the Olt River on almost its entire course. A number of dams were built on the Siret River as well, though that one seems to have retained its natural flow more than the other examples.
> 
> These all seem to be flood control projects. I wonder when they were implemented and if these projects might have impacted the road construction budget at times. For example they spent next to nothing on upgrading DN1 between Cluj-Napoca and Oradea, but they have extensively built dikes, dams and channels to tame the flow of the Crișul Repede, these are quite significant civil works.


There are ongoing plans to build irrigation (I understand this is planned to be navigable as well) canals for the low Romanian Plain in the south of the country, a FS has been recently started, and funding sources are being assessed. there are discussions to tap into the Recovery Plan (from subway investments which cannot meet the deadlines) but it is too early to tell. This is the project which is estimated at around 2 b euros:











there is another recent project for another canal Bucharest-Danube, which has been proposed a few days ago for FS. This is actually 80% completed from communist times. The A0 motorway south is being built now with view of the canal on the Dambovita river, to allow at least 11 m high ship clearance.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> I think you are confusing A8 with Northern Motorway. They are 2 different projects.


No. I mean that the Northern Motorway might get through planning, parts of it anyway, before the mountain sections of A8 ...or of A6 or A13 or A3. 









Romania builds long overdue northern motorway - Transylvania Now


As we presented earlier (click for stories here, here or here), for some reason the construction of motorways is beyond the capabilities of the Romanian




transylvanianow.com


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> No. I mean that the Northern Motorway might get through planning, parts of it anyway, before the mountain sections of A8 ...or of A6 or A13 or A3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romania builds long overdue northern motorway - Transylvania Now
> 
> 
> As we presented earlier (click for stories here, here or here), for some reason the construction of motorways is beyond the capabilities of the Romanian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> transylvanianow.com


the planning for the Northern Motorway is not more advanced than A8 mountain (which is due end this year, according to contract at least) but it is ongoing on Bistrita-Suceava section indeed, managed by local authorities there, and it is due next year (it has not been very high on infrastructure news, and that is why I didn't follow it closely). the problem I see with it is that it doesn't have funding ATM, for its building part at least, because the FS is currently funded from the Romanian allocations in the EU budget 2014-2020. and it will be difficult to identify funding for the building part, but I do not exclude it either that a lot of funding may be allocated from the central budget.

what is interesting is that I am reading the mountain part doesn't look that mean at all on the planned alignment, wiht not that many tunnels, which means that the price may not be that atrocious there. 













MichiH said:


> Is A8, A9 and A13 numbering fix? If so, why is only "northern motorway" without any numbering?
> 
> btw, the map of the ministry does not indicate A11 numbering. Is it not yet "official"? A12 is also missing but there is DX12


my bad, now I checked it and it has numbering designation A14.


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## Le Clerk

this is getting prepared for opening


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This is supposed to be the interchange with DN6D (which is a short spur from the ring road to Domnești), but the signage still shows DJ602.

By the way, this is a thin and tall reinforced earth retaining wall! A couple of these recently collapsed in the U.S.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> my bad, now I checked it and it has numbering designation A14.


Thanks. Source?


----------



## Le Clerk

Roman castrum preservation works, on A3 Zimbor-Nusfalau by UMB


----------



## Le Clerk




----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Thanks. Source?



it appears as such in many news concerning the motorway, including on the dedicated wiki page.




__





Loading…






ro.wikipedia.org





I do not know whether this has an official designation, but I've seen it used frequently by local officials as A14 alternatively with Northern Motorway.

check here




__





Loading…






ziare.com


----------



## sun20

I guess "A14" is still an informal designation. In the MasterPlan the road was a "TransRegio", that is some kind of modernisation of the current national road.

The ongoing feasibility study has to decide between Motorway and Expressway. From what i read, the middle sector (Bistrita-Vatra Dornei) will be a motorway (i think with a narrower platform: 22 meter instead of 26 meter).

But there is still a (very) long way till the tender for construction starts.

LE: The Romanian Parliament adopted a law for "the construction of Autostrada Nordului", as it did for A8 & A13. I consider this just an act of political campaining as it is kind of illogical to adopt a law only for a specific project.




__





LEGE 264 20/11/2020 - Portal Legislativ


LEGE 264 20/11/2020 - Portal Legislativ




legislatie.just.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

sun20 said:


> I guess "A14" is still an informal designation. In the MasterPlan the road was a "TransRegio", that is some kind of modernisation of the current national road.
> 
> The ongoing feasibility study has to decide between Motorway and Expressway. From what i read, the middle sector (Bistrita-Vatra Dornei) will be a motorway (i think with a narrower platform: 22 meter instead of 26 meter).
> 
> But there is still a (very) long way till the tender for construction starts.


the sections between Gura Humorului-Suceava-Botosani are a bit more advanced (the design for Gura Humorului bypass section is almost complete), and I am expecting local authorities (who took over the project from CNAIR) to push for works as soon as next year, for political reasons as well. Works for that seciton could go in parallel to the A7 section between Pascani and Suceava which is also planned to be tendered for works next year, so a connection with A7 could be secured.








for


----------



## Le Clerk

It seems that Mapa-Cengiz is performing very well at the design stage of PiSi lot2 (the most difficult mountain section of A1 mountain), in what concerns geological drillings.









„Cărămida” pentru buna execuție a Autostrăzii Sibiu – Pitești: CNAIR anunță mobilizarea proiectantului pentru studiile geotehnice care se fac pe cel mai dificil lot din zona de munte


Asocierea Mapa-Cengiz (Turcia) și proiectantul Geostud sunt mobilizați pe traseul lotului 2 al Autostrăzii Sibiu – Pitești unde se face studiul geotehnic




economedia.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

A7 Ploiesti-Buzau, lot 3 (14 km) : Nurol was designated builder after appeals. Not a bad choice considering the good work Nurol is doing on A3.
This is the last lot to be awarded on A7 Ploiesti-Buzau . Lots 1 and 2 are U/C with Pizzarotti, and Coni-Trace.


----------



## Le Clerk

sun20 said:


> The ongoing feasibility study has to decide between Motorway and Expressway. From what i read, the middle sector (Bistrita-Vatra Dornei) will be a motorway (i think with a narrower platform: 22 meter instead of 26 meter).


a motorway in Romania cannot have a 22 m platform. that is a standard expressway platform. a motorway has a 26 m platform always.

what I think they could do and probably will do is build an expressway especially in the mountain section to reduce costs. but overal it is a 355 km fast road, it cannot be an expressway on all lenght, it has to be a motorway especially on non-mountain sections.


----------



## marty11

Le Clerk said:


> A7 Ploiesti-Buzau, lot 3 (14 km) : Nurol was designated builder after appeals. Not a bad choice considering the good work Nurol is doing on A3.
> This is the last lot to be awarded on A7 Ploiesti-Buzau . Lots 1 and 2 are U/C with Pizzarotti, and Coni-Trace.


So what happened with Trameco's bid? IIRC they were the initial winners of this lot.


----------



## Le Clerk

marty11 said:


> So what happened with Trameco's bid? IIRC they were the initial winners of this lot.


there were successful appeals against the designation of Trameco as builders early in spring, and so the initial designation was quashed, and CNAIR had to go back to reevaluate the offers. this is how now Nurol was designated as builder. but this decision can also be appealed of course.


----------



## Le Clerk

It seems AKTOR is finally getting closer to completing the works on A10 bit where the hill landslide happened. Asphalt is now completed on the affected carriageway. It looks like ready to open in a few weeks but I am wondering whether the hill stabilising works are really completed !?


----------



## ALEX001

Le Clerk said:


> what I think they could do and probably will do is build an expressway especially in the mountain section to reduce costs. but overal it is a 355 km fast road, it cannot be an expressway on all lenght, it has to be a motorway especially on non-mountain sections.


Why does can't it be an expressway on all length? It doesn't connect very big cities or so. An expressroad on all lenght would be much cheaper and sufficient for the amount of traffic. I mean why would they make that a full blown motorway (on some parts) and not a road like the Buzau - Braila expressway? That road would connect two cities with more than 500K inhabitants together to Bucharest and the rest of the country, and besides, it is a transit road to Odessa and parts of Moldova. It would make much more sense to make that a motorway instead of Autostrada Nordului.


----------



## Le Clerk

Buzău-Braila will be a motorway, at least in part. Even though it is about 70 km in length, it is probably going to have a common branch with Focșani-Buzau expressway, and so it needs to be a motorway on the common branch.

But Northern Motorway is 355 km in length. It can’t be an expressway on all length. And the building cost differences are not that significant between a motorway and an expressway, except for the mountain section where cost differences could be significant.


----------



## Le Clerk

a stunning footage of the Braila Bridge and connecting roads, taken from a light commercial aircraft


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> Buzău-Braila will be a motorway, at least in part.


This was reported to become A14 at some point (circa 2013).


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> This was reported to become A14 at some point (circa 2013).


January 2014 



bogdymol said:


> User ACD22 sent me on PM a map with the *future motorway numbering in Romania:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A0: Bucharest bypass
> A1: Bucharest - Pitesti - Sibiu - Deva - Timisoara - Arad - Nadlac - HU
> A2: Bucuresti - Constanta
> A3: Bucharest - Ploiesti - Brasov - Tg. Mures - Cluj - Zalau - Oradea - Bors - HU
> A4: BG - Vama Veche - Centura Constanta - Tulcea - Braila
> A5: Bucharest - Giurgiu - BG
> A6: Lugoj - Dr.Tr. Severin - (Calafat) - Craiova - Alexandria - Bucharest
> A7: Ploiesti - Buzau - Focsani - Bacau - Suceava - Siret - UA
> A8: Tg. Mures - Iasi - Ungheni - MD
> A9: Timisoara - Stamora Moravita - SRB
> A10: Sebes - Turda
> A11: Arad - Oradea
> A12: Craiova - Pitesti
> A13: Sibiu - Brasov - Bacau
> A14: Buzau - Braila - Galati
> A15: Suplacu de Barcau - Satu Mare*


----------



## Le Clerk

the Ro gov approves the Cluj metro by-pass investment, a 42 km expressway with 5 cut-and-cover tunnels for a total est price of almost euro 1 b.


----------



## marty11

^It looks like Cluj wil benefit from some serious public investment in the coming period. Apparently, today is the tender submission deadline for the construction of the 1st metro line in Cluj ( € 2.2B investment). 





__





Loading…






www.transilvaniabusiness.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

Cluj has a really strong political lobby. 😀


----------



## marty11

Le Clerk said:


> 5 cut-and-cover tunnels


Just 1 of the tunnels will be cut-and-cover, according to the article...









Prima centură cu tuneluri din România: Guvernul aprobă prima etapă a Centurii Metropolitane Cluj-Napoca. Centura de 42 de kilometri include 5 tuneluri și costă 920 de milioane de euro


Guvernul dă undă verde Centurii Metropolitane Cluj-Napoca, un proiect cu o valoare totală de 920 de milioane euro, care include 42 de kilometri de drum




economedia.ro





• _Tunelul 1 amplasat pe Centura TR 35 – zona Pădurea Făget / Sf. Ion, la km 19+684.97, cu lungimea* L= 490 m*. Acesta se va realiza în sistem cut&cover;

• Tunelul 2 amplasat pe Centura TR 35 – zona Pădurea Făget / Mănăştur –fir dreapta la km 21+119.37, cu lungimea *L= 370 m*;

• Tunelul 3 amplasat pe Centura TR 35– zona Pădurea Făget / Mănăştur – fir stânga la km 21+120.22, cu lungimea *L= 363 m*;

• Tunelul 4, amplasat pe drum de legătură B3 Florești – Baciu – zona Pădurea Hoia, km 1+592, cu lungimea *L=450 m*;

• Tunelul 5 amplasat pe drum de legatura B3 Florești – Baciu – zona Padurea Hoia, la km 4+330, cu lungimea *L=310 m*. 

*Tunelurile 2, 3, 4, 5 sunt preconizate a se realiza în sistem de galerie cu sprijiniri, prin forare subterană.*_


----------



## Le Clerk

then the high cost estimation explains even better. it is the first by-pass with tunnels I believe.


----------



## Le Clerk

A3: Nusfalau-Suplacu, 13 km, U/C by Nurol, asphalt laying and very good mobilisation.
Nurol has earned the right to get other lots in Romania (soon on A7).

this is UMB level mobilisation


----------



## Le Clerk

A1-Timisoara nord connection expressway, 10 km, U/C by Todini


----------



## sponge_bob

What is the contract deadline date for this one again??? 


Le Clerk said:


> A1-Timisoara nord connection expressway, 10 km, U/C by Todini


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> What is the contract deadline date for this one again???


2 years, April 2023. but it is obviously in big delay


----------



## Le Clerk

at the other side of the performance spectrum lies STRABAG, on A3-Oradea conection expressway


----------



## Le Clerk

marty11 said:


> ^It looks like Cluj wil benefit from some serious public investment in the coming period. Apparently, today is the tender submission deadline for the construction of the 1st metro line in Cluj ( € 2.2B investment).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.transilvaniabusiness.ro


2 Turkish-Romanian consortiums bid for the Cluj metro. So it is going to be built by a Turkish company.

As is M6 Phase 1 in Bucharest contracted with Alsim Alarko, with works expected to start next year. Phase 2 currently under bidding procedure will also most certainly be gotten by Turkish companies, if not by the same Alsim Alarko.


----------



## Le Clerk

CNAIR approved the technical indicators for A8 sections under Recovery Fund, and so the target is to tender the works in the upcoming period.

Târgu Mureș – Miercurea Nirajului ( 25 km)
Leghin – Târgu Neamț ( 30 km)


----------



## Le Clerk

A1 PiSi Sibiu-Boita 13 km, U/C by Porr, ready for opening in a few weeks by the looks of it.


----------



## normaveche

Le Clerk said:


> Cluj has a really strong political lobby. 😀


Cluj first had really strong locally made and paid feasability studies/design for its important projects and when PNRR opportunity appeared those projects were the few mature local projects that could be financed in that short time. Other cities should learn from this experience and prepare solid projects in advance. All the lobby in the world can't replace years worth of project preparation overnight.


----------



## marty11

Le Clerk said:


> 2 Turkish-Romanian consortiums bid for the Cluj metro. So it is going to be built by a Turkish company.
> 
> As is M6 Phase 1 in Bucharest contracted with Alsim Alarko, with works expected to start next year. Phase 2 currently under bidding procedure will also most certainly be gotten by Turkish companies, if not by the same Alsim Alarko.


Nope, Alsim Alarko didn't bid.

I think the association that includes Romanian Arcada and French Alstom (two companies curently massively involved in railway projects here) would be preferable. Gülermak also seems to have a rather impressive portofolio which includes similar projects in Turkey, Poland, Norway and the Emirates.

But yeah, 2 bids seems like a small number to me. I think focusing on the lowest bid for these tenders is probably not the best idea, maybe Romania should operate some changes in regards to those tender specifications.

_Lista ofertanților din SEAP: 

Asocierea Gülermak Ağır Sanayi İnşaat ve Taahhüt A.Ş. (Leader), ARCADA COMPANY, GÜLERMAK SPÓŁKA Z OGRANICZONĄ ODPOWIEDZIALNOŚCIĄ,S.C. Alstom Transport S.A 

Asocierea DOGUS INSAAT VE TICARET A.S. (Leader), Tekfen İnşaat ve Tesisat A.Ş. (Tekfen Construction & Installation Co., Inc.)

Citeşte întreaga ştire: Metroul din Cluj va fi construit de turci. Doi constructori au depus oferte _


----------



## Le Clerk

marty11 said:


> Nope, Alsim Alarko didn't bid.
> 
> I think the association that includes Romanian Arcada and French Alstom (two companies curently massively involved in railway projects here) would be preferable. Gülermak also seems to have a rather impressive portofolio which includes similar projects in Turkey, Poland, Norway and the Emirates.
> 
> But yeah, 2 bids seems like a small number to me. I think focusing on the lowest bid for these tenders is probably not the best idea, maybe Romania should operate some changes in regards to those tender specifications.
> 
> _Lista ofertanților din SEAP:
> 
> Asocierea Gülermak Ağır Sanayi İnşaat ve Taahhüt A.Ş. (Leader), ARCADA COMPANY, GÜLERMAK SPÓŁKA Z OGRANICZONĄ ODPOWIEDZIALNOŚCIĄ,S.C. Alstom Transport S.A
> 
> Asocierea DOGUS INSAAT VE TICARET A.S. (Leader), Tekfen İnşaat ve Tesisat A.Ş. (Tekfen Construction & Installation Co., Inc.)
> 
> Citeşte întreaga ştire: Metroul din Cluj va fi construit de turci. Doi constructori au depus oferte _


I was talking about M6 Phase 2 in Bucharest when I said Alsim Alarko could get it (since they have already a very good knowledge of the project from Phase 1 where they are both a design consultant and builder and so can bid a better price and offer overall). Here are the bidders on M6 Phase 2:

1. ALSIM ALARKO SANAYI TESISLERI VE TICARET A.S.
2. DOGUS INSAAT VE TICARET A.S.
3. GÜLERMAK AĞIR SANAYI İNŞAAT VE TAAHHÜT A.Ş.

Looks the same main bidders as in Cluj plus Alsim Alarko.

And yes, I’d rather have the association _Gülermak _win the project, because they teamed with ARCADA who are doing a really good job across the country in terms of tunnelling works, which they are probably for in the association.


----------



## Le Clerk

normaveche said:


> Cluj first had really strong locally made and paid feasability studies/design for its important projects and when PNRR opportunity appeared those projects were the few mature local projects that could be financed in that short time. Other cities should learn from this experience and prepare solid projects in advance. All the lobby in the world can't replace years worth of project preparation overnight.


Yeah, I agree but we know Cluj has a very strong political lobby in PNL which is government party, and that is apparent when looking at the funds earmarked by the government for the metro line (which is more than double for Cluj metro than the M6 in Bucharest, of course the geology is key here) and more recently for the Cluj bypass which is costed as much as the entire A0 (and again the geology is having an impact here). For sure EU funds will be sought , but a lot of funding will also come from the budget. Still, the lobbying matters and I’d wish other local authorities managed to have a strong lobby as well. But overall Cluj projects are impressive and I hope they come along as planned! 🤞


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: ARCADA is also working on the Drajna by-pass and M100 overpass, works started in February this year, and are close to completion from the recent statements from CNAIR, with good chances of opening by the end of the year.


----------



## MichiH

marty11 said:


> I think focusing on the *lowest bid* for these tenders is probably *not the best idea*


Same for hoping that companies who did a "quick job" - completing ahead of deadline - get more contracts. Quality of work should also be considered.


----------



## Le Clerk

AFAIK it is a mix between price and technical performance, but price weighs more as a rule. 

As to delivering before the deadline, this is what UMB has done as a rule (and Porr) and quality was top.


----------



## sun20

marty11 said:


> I think focusing on the lowest bid for these tenders is probably not the best idea, maybe Romania should operate some changes in regards to those tender specifications.


The point of the tender is to get the works done at the lowest price possible. 

You can bring in good contractors if you organise well the procedure. The fact that the lowest price criterion or the contestations are the cause for which the projects do not advace in Romania is just a poor excuse of the politicians/public servants.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

sun20 said:


> The point of the tender is to get the works done at the lowest price possible.


Low price weighs heavily, that is for sure. But it usually isn't the only criteria. 

Some absurdly low offers can be rejected on the basis of being unrealistic. Another factor is 'best value', which is a trade-off between the lowest price and other factors. These can vary by country and project: social conditions, environmental impact, best construction plan, shorter construction time, best traffic management, best plan to interact with nearby stakeholders (noise), past performance, etc.


----------



## Le Clerk

low offers are not allowed under Romanian bidding regulations. an offer lower than 80% of estimated price can be rejected as infeasible.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Same for hoping that companies who did a "quick job" - completing ahead of deadline - get more contracts. Quality of work should also be considered.


you know that such projects always have a supervising engineering company working for the CNAIR who does exactly that: they supervise/check the works performed by the builder and notify CNAIR if anything goes wrong.

what usually happens is that the government opts for “cheaper” projects for costs reasons, which often prove stupid.

that is the case with DEx 12 Craiova-Pitesti which should’ve been a motorway for many reasons, but the government decided the cheapest option which was this expressway currently U/C.

The same was with the Aciliu viaduct (currently the biggest in Romania) which the FS consultant recommended to be yet a lot bigger (a few times bigger) for land slides reasons. CNAIR went for the cheaper shorter version and now Aciliu viaduct has a really serious issue with land slides that would potentially require to rebuild it on the initial alignment and a few times bigger.

And the same happened with the “bear tunnel” gap section of A1 which was also decided on the cheapest side, rejected the Salini expensive tunnelling proposal, and so resulted in almost a decade of delay for that section.

but, TBF, in such decision making process, one is between a rock and a hard place. if you go for the obviously expensive section , then you are accused of abuse and corruption, because you cannot prove whatever Black Swan type of event could or might happen 10 years on. if you opted for the cheaper solution, and the shit hits the fan 10 years on, then of course people come and accuse you of abuse and stupid decisions made 10 years ago etc.


----------



## Le Clerk

this is UMB construction site camp on A7 Buzau-Focsani lot 4 (11 km), waiting for CNAIR to issue the order for works. probably next week.










it is from this footage


----------



## Le Clerk

A0 south lot 2, U/C by Alsim Alarko: asphalt on long lenghts, we dhould have an opening here in H1, 2023.






A0 south lot 1, U/C by Alsim Alarko: works here are a bit behind, since they started after lot 2.






and A0 south lot 3, A0/A1 junction, by AKTOR


----------



## cassyo

It was not until very recently (2 or three days) since a very upsetting news come out : WeBuild /Astaldi - the builder of A1 Pitesti-Curtea de Arges- has informed the mayor of Pitesti that they will have to interrupt the traffic of the northern end Pitesti A1 belt - i.e. Bascov area - *for no less than two years long*, starting from december (afair) in order to build the joint , which is planned as a bridge over the present traffic circle. That means, the whole traffic of A1, will have to be bypassed back through the city (as it was before 2007 when the A1/belt was built (Astaldi too)).
This mind blowing news is only in the Arges press ftm, but it won't take long until it will become notorious, as the snow ball is already rolling downhill and is getting bigger.
The mayor of Pitesti Cristian Gentea has requested from CNAIR to find a solution, because is obvious that will be a nightmare, not only for Pitesti but for all the road users as well.
Why it was not considered the next build step of the A1 back then in 2007- as it was not if the A1 will be continued but when- this is another story.
If I were to compare, I' d say that this is as epic as Elon Musk 's Halloween party at the Bran Castle. Not as notorious, clearly, but the consequences will last longer.
























Video


----------



## Le Clerk

that is sick


----------



## ChrisZwolle

August 2022 satellite image:










This kind of issues is exactly what I meant with 'lowest price' tendering, which may not be the best solution.


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> This kind of issues is exactly what I meant with 'lowest price' tendering, which may not be the best solution.


The motorway construction can also be done quicker when you "simply" ban traffic from the site...


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> The motorway construction can also be done quicker when you "simply" ban traffic from the site...


does it mean ASTALDI plans to open Pitesti-Curea de Arges in 2 years from now (that would be in advance of 2025 contract deadline) !? that should be a must if they plan that nightmare ; and it is perfectly doable. still, another solution should be considered by all means. otherwise there will be 2 years of pure psicho traffic in the area.


----------



## MichiH

^^ I meant it's easier to complete construction to the 2025 deadline than needing longer


----------



## ChrisZwolle

MichiH said:


> The motorway construction can also be done quicker when you "simply" ban traffic from the site...


Certainly. One option is to build a temporary bypass road around the construction site, they do that a lot in Poland.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Certainly. One option is to build a temporary bypass road around the construction site, they do that a lot in Poland.


that should be the sane solution.

BTW: my impression is Astaldi has recovered the delay it had on this lot. The late summer weather we’ve had jn Romania through Sept and especially this October helped a lot. This is unusual and it is good builders do take advantage of it. Same for AKTOR on A0 south 3. 

Let’s hope the weather keeps like this through November as well.


----------



## cassyo

^/^^
I'm ok with that.The problem is - if you take a closer look at the area - there is little to no room for any bypasses, over there. Unlike the Selimbar joint (Sibiu) where Porr has made all kind of bypasses possible and foreseeable : A1-DN7-Mohu-Cisnadie a.s.o..
On a side, there is Leoni, a big employer with cca 1,600 personnel, and on the other side it might be a logistic site as well. It's hard to believe that someone will consider further expropriations against those two and alikes.
Anyway, if there is anyone capable to offer a solution (Houdini type, I'd say), right out of the hat, that can't be other person than WeBuild /Astaldi themselves, as they are not in the branch since yesterday.
And let's hope that- through negotiations with CNAIR, probably- they will come to an agreement, in order to avoid the possible nightmare.


----------



## MichiH

cassyo said:


> And let's hope that- through negotiations with CNAIR, probably- they will come to an agreement, in order to avoid the possible nightmare.


With my limited knowledge on this, I can only imagine a longer construction period by shifting the contracted deadline.


----------



## sponge_bob

cassyo said:


> Anyway, if there is anyone capable to offer a solution (Houdini type, I'd say),


The new junction will be a stackabout so they can build the southeast quadrant to serve one eastbound lane while they work on the rest of the stackabout I reckon.

While the new junction will take 2 years to complete that should not require closing the whole area, for all movements, for those 2 years.


----------



## cassyo

We can only make assumptions, for the time being. 
If that will be a time based solution, a know-how / management solution, or a combination of the two, or even a completely different one (which I'm more tempted to) , we can't foresee it now.
Not much time left until we'll know, anyway. 
Let's get over it !


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 mountain “CoBra”










final cost assessment from the consultant is euro 9 b + . due to basically the motorway being a whole 40 + km tunnel.

CoBra is 1/2 PiSi mountain yet it is costed at 3x PiSi+ . due to the alignment which is essentially different. CoBra is tunnel only mostly, while PiSi is mostly mountain slope, with very little tunnelling.

Government wants to cut costs by building a mountain expressway, local authorities disagree strongly and rightly so.


----------



## Le Clerk

Romania needs to make a euro 30 b + effort this decade to build at least 3 mountain passes if not 4. with or without the EU financial support. A1, A3, A8 and A6 mountain. Any effort is too little for these objectives which are critical.


----------



## Le Clerk

Nokian to move its production facility from Russia to Romania near Oradea, roughly where the A3/A11 junction is.









Nokian Tyres shares fall as new Romanian plant fails to convince


Shares of Finland's Nokian Tyres fell 12% on Tuesday on worries over future profitability after the company announced third-quarter earnings and plans to invest 650 million euros ($645.2 million) in a new passenger car tyre factory in Romania.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Le Clerk

AKTOR announced it will complete this week the landslide stabilisation works on A10 and so the small 1km section near Oiejdea will be opened on the second carriage way.









Cel mai dificil lot din autostrada Sebeş-Turda se dă în trafic - Şoferii vor putea circula din aceasta săptămână pe lotul 2, pe ambele sensuri de mers, în zona alunecării de teren de la Oiejdea - Economica.net


Antreprenorul grec Aktor anunta ca din aceasta saptamana se va putea circula pe lotul 2 al autostrazii A10 Sebes-Turda. Astfel, soferii vor putea circula pe acest tronson pe ambele sensuri de mers, in zona alunecarii de teren de la Oiejdea.




www.economica.net


----------



## cassyo

*Third Danube bridge Ro-Bg project - a new step ahead*
- from Bulgarian press -

The European Commission is prepared to co-finance the second Giurgiu-Ruse bridge. For that to happen , an official agreement between the two governments is needed.
As previously at Calafat - Vidin (New Europe Bridge built 2013), the initiative belongs to our southern neighbours, who have declared that they already transmitted the project agreement draft to Bucharest, waiting for the feedback.










> *Al doilea pod Giurgiu – Ruse: Comisia Europeană este pregătită să cofinanțeze construcția – presa bulgară*
> 
> Comisia Europeană este pregătită să cofinanțeze construcția unui al treilea pod peste Dunăre între România și Bulgaria, precum și un proiect de îmbunătățire a navigației pe fluviu, scrie presa bulgară. Fondurile pot veni din programul Connecting Europe Facility (CEF), dar înainte de asta Bulgaria și România trebuie să semneze un acord pentru a începe construcția podului.
> 
> Anemona Andone - mar, 01 nov. 2022, 16:23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subiectele au fost discutate în cadrul unei videoconferințe între comisarul pentru transporturi Adina Vălean și ministrul transporturilor bulgar Hristo Alexiev, relatează Economic.bg.
> 
> 
> Deschiderea Comisiei Europene pentru proiect dă speranță că „Podul peste Dunăre 3” poate fi lansat, mai scriu jurnaliștii din țara vecină. Potrivit lor, în ultimii ani, Bulgaria și România au depus doar cereri pentru construcția podului, fără a finaliza activități concrete.
> Comisarul european Vălean a transmis că Bulgaria ar trebui să grăbească pregătirea proiectului noului pod peste Dunăre, astfel încât acesta să poată fi prezentat până la jumătatea lunii ianuarie 2023 în actualul apel de propuneri din cadrul mecanismului CEF. Ministrul bulgar a informat că Bulgaria a transmis deja României un draft de acord pentru un al treilea pod, asupra căruia se așteaptă opinia vecinului din nord.
> România este legată de țara de la sud de Dunăre prin două poduri: Giurgiu – Ruse (Podul Prieteniei – inaugurat în 1954) și Calafat – Vidin (New Europe Bridge – inaugurat în 2013).
> 
> 
> *Citește și Pod nou peste Dunăre: Cum ar putea arăta a doua legătură cu bulgarii între Giurgiu și Ruse VIDEO*







_Economica.net_


----------



## Le Clerk

PiSi lot 1 U/C by Porr is to open in December, 3-4 months in advance of contractual deadline.









Autostrada Sibiu-Pitești : 15 decembrie, estimare pentru deschiderea celor 13 kilometri de autostradă dintre Sibiu și Boița, singurul lot de autostradă din 2022


Primul lot al Autostrăzii A1 Sibiu-Pitești ar putea fi deschis la jumătatea lunii decembrie, conform unor estimări neoficiale potrivit Asociației Pro




economedia.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

acc to transports minister ASTALDI should manage to open the Braila bridge and (some) connecting roads jn December


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes

Le Clerk said:


> PiSi lot 1 U/C by Porr is to open in December, 3-4 months in advance of contractual deadline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autostrada Sibiu-Pitești : 15 decembrie, estimare pentru deschiderea celor 13 kilometri de autostradă dintre Sibiu și Boița, singurul lot de autostradă din 2022
> 
> 
> Primul lot al Autostrăzii A1 Sibiu-Pitești ar putea fi deschis la jumătatea lunii decembrie, conform unor estimări neoficiale potrivit Asociației Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> economedia.ro


Good job!
The whole Northeastern Bulgaria is waiting for the rest of your A1.


----------



## Le Clerk

SevenSlavicTribes said:


> Good job!
> The whole Northeastern Bulgaria is waiting for the rest of your A1.


same for Romania. cca 2027 should be completed, hopefully.


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> *Third Danube bridge Ro-Bg project - a new step ahead*
> - from Bulgarian press -
> 
> The European Commission is prepared to co-finance the second Giurgiu-Ruse bridge. For that to happen , an official agreement between the two governments is needed.
> As previously at Calafat - Vidin (New Europe Bridge built 2013), the initiative belongs to our southern neighbours, who have declared that they already transmitted the project agreement draft to Bucharest, waiting for the feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Economica.net_


we should understand from the government what is the plan for the connection of the new bridge with A0 via a motorway/expressway. or maybe this should be the A5 connection directly into the currently A6 section under design.

LE: found it. this is from the Gov official plans to 2030 for Bucharest region, where clearly A5 appears as connecting east of Giurgiu , presumably in the location of the new bridge, with A6 west of Bucharest.









and this is zoomed in for more clarity:










for sure the new bridge location was decided both by Ro and Bg some time ago.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> we should understand from the government what is the plan for the connection of the new bridge with A0 via a motorway/expressway. or maybe this should be the A5 connection directly into the currently A6 section under design.
> 
> LE: found it. this is from the Gov official plans to 2030 for Bucharest region, where clearly A5 appears as connecting east of Giurgiu , presumably in the location of the new bridge, with A6 west of Bucharest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is zoomed in for more clarity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sure the new bridge location was decided both by Ro and Bg some time ago.


Why is A5 set to take this route?

I would have much preferred this:









Edit:










On this image i can see another variant. The second variant is interesting too. It does run closer to villages and it takes a good use of the existing road. This of course would also make sense, and be cheaper, assuming that there are local roads by the second variant, since it would take on the existing road. I see the second variant is a more direct option, however on the second variant there is no connection drawn with A6, and that connection could be done further south.


----------



## Le Clerk

IMO for 2 reasons I think, which are both important:

1. the bridge is for international traffic, which needs the shortest route to Central and Western Europe, and that is the connection with A6 west of Bucharest. It is also why A5 should not flow into A0 which will be busy as it is with west-east traffic, it may not need/cope with more traffic coming from Asia to Europe which will be the bulk of this traffic through the new bridge.

DN5 will remain a good connection with A0/Bucharest.

2. the proposed alignment conecting with A6 is about half as long as the one connecting with A0. so this results in cost efficiencies.

I think this is the optimal alignment even though it does not appear as self evident.


----------



## krzysiek997

The Wild Boy said:


> Why is A5 set to take this route?
> 
> I would have much preferred this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this image i can see another variant. The second variant is interesting too. It does run closer to villages and it takes a good use of the existing road. This of course would also make sense, and be cheaper, assuming that there are local roads by the second variant, since it would take on the existing road. I see the second variant is a more direct option, however on the second variant there is no connection drawn with A6, and that connection could be done further south.


I would very much prefer A5 var 2 (orange one) as well. A6 connection can be done further south or even follow corridor A5 var 1 up until (smoothed) node.


----------



## Le Clerk

but why bring A5 mainly international traffic to what will be already a busy A0, and when such international traffic wants to find the fastest way to actually bypass Bucharest and go west !? for those few looking to get on A0, there will be DN5 which is good enough.

BTW: A6 is already planned as 2x3 between A0 and the junction with A5, to cope with the traffic going to Bucharest via A5 and then A6/A0, so that is another alternative to A0/Bucharest.


----------



## Le Clerk

Domnești overpass drive today:






LE: a train station will be built below the overpass as part of the future Bucharest RER phase 1.


----------



## k%

Le Clerk said:


> About this , the government is assessing the doubling of the est cost of section Nusfalau-Poarta Salajului (40 km) with Meses tunnel (3 km) of A3 from euro 800 m to euro 1.4 b roughly. The tender is ongoing and it has passed the preliminary stage of qualifications. We should have a builder announced in the coming period.
> 
> this tender started before this inflationary spike (late 2020), so current estimate is unsustainable.
> 
> these are the remaining bidders:
> 
> 
> Mapa-Cengiz,
> Strabag-Acciona,
> Pizzarotti,
> Astaldi,
> Tekfen
> REC ULUSLARARASI İNŞAAT YATIRIM SANAYİ
> 
> View attachment 4103016


I'm waiting for Meses tunnel big time, build it!


----------



## marty11

A hell of a job here by Strabag. I really hope they can win some big contracts in the coming period (hopefully the A3 lot featuring the Meses tunnel). Because except for Iasi Airport (the new terminal) and the contract for finishing A3 Chetani - Campia Turzii, I don't think they are involved in any other major projects right now.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Wasn't Strabag "banned" or "restricted" from the Romanian market? Weren't there some allegations that one of it's investors was a Russian oligarch? 

From my personal experience, i can only say good things about Strabag. They have shown off very good so far in my country, and i hope they continue to be active in the infrastructure field in Romania, as they are in my opinion a company worth giving a second chance and trusting, they have done a lot of quality infrastructure projects on time. At least in my country.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> Wasn't Strabag "banned" or "restricted" from the Romanian market? Weren't there some allegations that one of it's investors was a Russian oligarch?
> 
> From my personal experience, i can only say good things about Strabag. They have shown off very good so far in my country, and i hope they continue to be active in the infrastructure field in Romania, as they are in my opinion a company worth giving a second chance and trusting, they have done a lot of quality infrastructure projects on time. At least in my country.



ASTALDI tried to kick Strabag out on this very lot due to the fact that Strabag had a Russian oligarch among its shareholders. But the court rejected that claim.

I also hope that Strabag gets this difficult and long lot of A3 with the Meses tunnel, because Strabag always delivered very good and in time, and I believe they are best qualified for this job from that list.


----------



## Le Clerk

more here on Daniel [email protected]


----------



## cassyo

*Bucuresti Orbital : the second Radial Expres Road FS tender has got three bids*

The intended ORBITAL BUCURESTI DRUMUL RADIAL 4 (DR 4- NORD EXPRES)” is the most expensive one within the envisaged radial express roads network .
Beside the usual 21 meters road platform width the Feasibility Study contractor will have to propose an extra 4 m width for bicycles (2 lanes) and walking tracks (2,5 +1,5 m).











> * Radial București: Trei oferte au fost depuse pentru proiectarea Drumului Expres Poligrafiei – Corbeanca, cea mai scumpă șosea care pornește din București spre Autostrada de Centură A0*
> 
> Mădălina Podaru nov. 16, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trei oferte au fost depuse pentru realizarea Studiului de Fezabilitate al Drumului Expres Poligrafiei – Corbeanca, cea mai scumpă șosea dintre cele 10 propuse în cadrul proiectului „Orbital București”. Drumul Radial 4 sau Nord Expres cu o lungime de aproximativ 12 kilometri va face legătura între zona de nord a Capitalei, centura actuală DNCB și Autostrada A0 zona Corbeanca, costul estimat fiind de aproximativ 102 milioane euro (detalii aici).
> La termenul limită de 14 noiembrie au depus oferte firmele de proiectare: Grafic Tends, Explan și Arthenis, potrivit informațiilor din Sistemul Electronic de Achiziții Publice (SEAP).
> Valoarea contractului este cuprinsă între 17 și 20 de milioane lei, iar durata de realizarea este de 12 luni, potrivit informațiilor din SEAP: „Elaborare documentație tehnică Studiu de Fezabilitate (SF), elaborare Proiect pentru Autorizarea Executarii Lucrarilor de Construire (PAC) si obtinerea Autorizatiei de Construire (AC) pentru obiectivul de investiții „ORBITAL BUCURESTI DRUMUL RADIAL 4 (DR 4- NORD EXPRES)” Potrivit caietului de sarcini, suprafața necesară pentru exproprieri este de 9,2 hectare, lățimea carosabilului va fi de 21 metri, banda de circulație de 3,5 metri și 2,5 metri lățimea acostamentului. Proiectantul trebuie să propună spre consultare și extinderea la 25 metri, cei 4 metri suplimentari reprezentând două benzi pentru biciclete ( 2,5 metri) și trotuar (1,5 metri)”.
> Drumurile radiale vor contribui la reducerea aglomerației din București:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vest Expres: 8,98 km – asigură legătura A0 – DNCB- Bulevardul Timișoara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giulești Expres: 10,37 km, conectează Săbăreni – A0 -DNCB – Calea Giulești
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nord Expres: 12,59 km, realizează conexiunea Corbeanca – A0 – DNCB – Bulevardul Poligrafiei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pipera Expres: 8,30 km , realizează legătura A0 – Otopeni – Tunari – DNCB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afumați Expres: 4.39 km, realizează conexiunea A0 – DN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Est Expres: 6,10 km, conectează Moara Domnească – A0 – Dobroești – Pantelimon – DNCB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splai Expres: 5,49 km, conectează A0 – DNCB -Splaiul Unirii -zona metropolitană prin nodul Cernica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sud Expres: 13,86 km, realizează conexiunea Vidra – Autostrada A0 – DNCB – Bulevardul Metalurgiei / Gara Progresu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Măgurele Expres: 9,62 km, realizează legătura A0 – DNCB – Parc Industrial Măgurele– Prelungirea Ferentari
> 
> Primul dintre cele 10 șosele licitate pentru proiectare a fost DR 1 Vest, legătura între bulev. Timișoara – Domnești și A0, detalii aici. Cele 10 drumuri radiale intersectează 30 de localităţi şi vor avea 33 de noduri rutiere (descărcări), de unde şi costul relativ mare, de aproximativ 600 de milioane de euro.
> 
> Sursa foto: Facebook / Nicusor Dan
> 
> 
> Radial București Drum Expres Poligrafiei Corbeanca


_economedia_


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> *Bucuresti Orbital : the second Radial Expres Road FS tender has got three bids*
> 
> The intended ORBITAL BUCURESTI DRUMUL RADIAL 4 (DR 4- NORD EXPRES)” is the most expensive one within the envisaged radial express roads network .
> Beside the usual 21 meters road platform width the Feasibility Study contractor will have to propose an extra 4 m width for bicycles (2 lanes) and walking tracks (2,5 +1,5 m).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _economedia_



this DR4 is actually the 3rd radial expressway currently under bidding. the previous ones are DR1 and DR9.


----------



## Le Clerk

A8 mountain (160 km) environmental report is currently under public debate for a month or so. after that the project should be approved by the government and then tendered for works probably early next year.

This difficult project is moving ahead. As opposed to A13 and A3 mountain which are kinda stuck for now for different reasons both related to the geo studies and alignment.


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> A8 mountain (160 km) environmental report is currently under public debate for a month or so. after that the project should be approved by the government and then tendered for works probably early next year.
> 
> This difficult project is moving ahead. As opposed to A13 and A3 mountain which are kinda stuck for now for different reasons both related to the geo studies and alignment.


Yes, it's a major difference between the mountain sectors of A8 and A3: while the former is four time longer, it has plenty of room for possible routes to chose from, for a probably comparable total funds required.
As A3 Comarnic- Brașov is viewed as a most tunnel route, the A8 will probably qualify for the title of the most spectacular mountain Romanian motorway.


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> Yes, it's a major difference between the mountain sectors of A8 and A3: while the former is four time longer, it has plenty of room for possible routes to chose from, for a probably comparable total funds required.
> As A3 Comarnic- Brașov is viewed as a most tunnel route, the A8 will probably qualify for the title of the most spectacular mountain Romanian motorway.


yes, A3 mountain is basically a double tunnel motorway for the entire mountain route (maybe more than 40 km), as opposed to A8 which has plenty of space to take it to the valleys and not into tunnles, much as it is currently planned for A1 mountain. this is why A8 mountain could cost less than A3 mountain, even though it is maybe 4 times longer.

A8 mountain would still be a suspended motorway on most lenght, as it is happening mostly on UMB lot of A3 between Nusfalau and Zimbor which is more or less a viaduct all the way.


----------



## sponge_bob

The A13 has no study and no contractor to do the study because the last one gave up, correct????



Le Clerk said:


> ahead. As opposed to A13 and A3 mountain which are kinda stuck for now for different reasons both related to the geo studies and alignment.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> The A13 has no study and no contractor to do the study because the last one gave up, correct????


correct


----------



## Le Clerk

Braila Bridge : asphalt works on connection roads.


----------



## cassyo

*DR10 The last radial express road tender announced DR10 Magurele Expres*
This is the fourth tender launched from the Bucuresti Orbital Project. 9,6 km connection in the south : Ferentari -Magurele-DNCB-A0










> * Ultimul drum radial din proiectul ,,Orbital București” : licitație lansată pentru proiectarea Drumului Expres Ferentari- Măgurele -Autostrada A 0*
> 
> Mădălina Podaru nov. 17, 2022 0 comentarii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contractul pentru realizarea Studiului de Fezabilitate al Drumului Expres Ferentari-Măgurele-Autostrada de Centură (A0) a fost scos joi, la licitație cu o valoare cuprinsă între 15 și 18 milioane lei.
> Asociația de Dezvoltare Intercomunitară Zona Metropolitană București (ADIZMB) a lansat în licitație ultimul drum radial din proiectul ,,Orbital București” Drumul Radial 10 Măgurele Expres care face legătura între Cartierul Ferentari-Măgurele-Centura București (DNCB) – Autostrada București Sud. Șoseaua va avea o lungime de 9,6 kilometri, unul dintre cele mai lungi drumuri dintre cele zece propuse. Investiția este evaluată la 76 milioane Euro.
> Durata contractului este de 12 luni, iar ofertele pot fi depuse până pe 12 ianuarie 2023 : ,,Elaborare documentație tehnică Studiu de Fezabilitate (SF), elaborare Proiect pentru Autorizarea Executarii Lucrarilor de Construire (PAC) si obtinerea Autorizatiei de Construire (AC) pentru obiectivul de investiții „ORBITAL BUCURESTI DRUMUL RADIAL 10 (DR 10- MAGURELE EXPRES)”
> ,,Din punct de vedere al conectivității urbane, drumul de legătură va realiza conexiunea cu Prelungirea Ferentari/ strada Pucheni, după care se va racorda la Drumul Național Centura București. În intravilanul localității Măgurele, DR 10 va realiza conexiunea cu Drumul Județean 401 A, urmând traseul spre sud și având ca scop conectarea cu A0. Prin legarea Prelungirii Ferentari la Centura București (DNCB) și Autostrada A 0 se vor realiza noi legături pentru intrări și ieșiri din București care vor decongestiona intrările aglomerate de pe DN 5 și DN 6 (n.r. DN 5 București -Giurgiu și DN 6 București-Alexandria)” Caiet de Sarcini.
> Drumurile radiale vor contribui la reducerea aglomerației din București:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vest Expres: 8,98 km – asigură legătura A0 – DNCB- Bulevardul Timișoara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giulești Expres: 10,37 km, conectează Săbăreni – A0 -DNCB – Calea Giulești
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nord Expres: 12,59 km, realizează conexiunea Corbeanca – A0 – DNCB – Bulevardul Poligrafiei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pipera Expres: 8,30 km , realizează legătura A0 – Otopeni – Tunari – DNCB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afumați Expres: 4.39 km, realizează conexiunea A0 – DN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Est Expres: 6,10 km, conectează Moara Domnească – A0 – Dobroești – Pantelimon – DNCB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splai Expres: 5,49 km, conectează A0 – DNCB -Splaiul Unirii -zona metropolitană prin nodul Cernica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sud Expres: 13,86 km, realizează conexiunea Vidra – Autostrada A0 – DNCB – Bulevardul Metalurgiei / Gara Progresu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Măgurele Expres: 9,62 km, realizează legătura A0 – DNCB – Parc Industrial Măgurele– Prelungirea Ferentari
> 
> Primul dintre cele 10 șosele licitate pentru proiectare a fost DR 1 Vest, legătura între bulev. Timișoara – Domnești și A0, detalii aici. Cele 10 drumuri radiale intersectează 30 de localităţi şi vor avea 33 de noduri rutiere (descărcări), de unde şi costul relativ mare, de aproximativ 600 de milioane de euro.
> 
> Sursa foto: Facebook / Nicusor Dan
> 
> 
> Orbital București Drum Expres 10 Măgurele radial licitație


_Economedia_


----------



## Le Clerk

these radial expressways are a really useful way to make the most of the DNCB and A0. it will also move part of the transit traffic from the city.


----------



## Le Clerk

a cool "reverse" footage of a section of the UMB works on A3, which also includes the beams factory. this is a massive viaduct project on most length.






and another recent one from the same lot


----------



## Le Clerk

First footage of "works" on A3/A7 junction, by Pizzarotti/UBB (Romania). Not much but works started on this important junction.






We learned recently that Pizzarotti subcontracted the first 7.5 km of the 21 km lot 1 of A7 Ploiesti-Buzau to IBB, a Romanian builder, who is also building the DNCB extension between Domnesti overpass recently opened and A1 IC. Let’s hope works will speed up on this section of A7.


----------



## Le Clerk

Traffic between UA/RO border @ Siret to Suceava (NE Romania) on a county level road - *not DN2. *DN 2 is already strained with a long line of trucks so the traffic from Ukraine was deviated to this county level road below.

Traffic with Ukraine on DN2 increased 5x since the start of the war. Romania needs to speed up construction of A7 to the border with Ukraine.






































This is how DN2 looks right after the border with Ukraine:


----------



## Alex_ZR

Le Clerk said:


>


How come there is a letter F on Ukrainian plates? I thought they only use identical letters in Latin and Cyrillic script.


----------



## Le Clerk

Alex_ZR said:


> How come there is a letter F on Ukrainian plates? I thought they only use identical letters in Latin and Cyrillic script.


we should ask a Ukrainian colleague !?
——

the motorway bridge over the Prut river between Romania and Moldova at Ungheni-Ungheni just obtained its environmental approval (after it was delayed due to certain Natura 2000 sites). The tender for works is estimated to be launched early next year and construction to last around 2 years. The bridge is entirely built by the Romanian side.

The cost of the bridge and access infrastructure including border check points is estimated at euro 40 m.




















The bridge should be continued in Romania by A8 motorway which bypasses Iasi through the north and then connects with A7 at Pascani where a turbine IC will be built within the A7 project in the coming years (currently under builder designation procedure).











Unfortunately the planning for the A8 section between the Ungheni bridge and Iasi bypass is in delay compared to the bridge section so the bridge could be completed earlier than its connection motorway - a solution has been identified to connect it temporarily to local roads.


----------



## Le Clerk

Another bridge, this time with Ukraine.

Romanian builder Tehnodomus completed the design of the bridge over the Tisa river near Sighetu Marmatiei and will start works on the new motorway bridge next spring.










a new customs office and border check infrastructure will be built under the same project.

Build time is 16 months from start.


----------



## cassyo

Alex_ZR said:


> How come there is a letter F on Ukrainian plates? I thought they only use identical letters in Latin and Cyrillic script.


As wiki seems to be not updated as regards Ukrainian licence plates, I've could found something on ebay (!)
As such, AA from the photo stands for Kiev and BK stands for Rivno region (oblast ) .
It seems that *XF is special for trailer meant.*












> UKRAINE LICENSE PLATE UKRAINIAN REGION RIVNO ( BK 2206 XF ) XF SERIES - TRAILER | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for UKRAINE LICENSE PLATE UKRAINIAN REGION RIVNO ( BK 2206 XF ) XF SERIES - TRAILER at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Source


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> Romanian builder Tehnodomus completed the design of the bridge over the Tisa river near Sighetu Marmatiei and will start works on the new motorway bridge next spring.


what motorway, your Romanian plan map does not show one nearer than around Satu Mare. ????!


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> what motorway, your Romanian plan map does not show one nearer than around Satu Mare. ????!


there is no motorway planned for that region yet, but the bridge is designed having in mind a potential second motorway connection with Ukraine, the first being on A7.As I said, IMO the Northern Motorway should get an extension to this bridge.


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> there is no motorway planned for that region yet,


So it is a _motorway standard bridge_ rather than a _motorway bridge_ then!!! 

Or is it a Dx standard????? I see a narrow median.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> So it is a _motorway standard bridge_ rather than a _motorway bridge_ then!!!
> 
> Or is it a Dx standard????? I see a narrow median.


the platform is for a motorway. I do not understand the difference between a motorway bridge and a motorway standard bridge. 

those are only some renders.


----------



## sponge_bob

A motorway bridge is ON a motorway, innit.


----------



## Le Clerk

yeah, and that is what I said, that bridge should be connected in a (far) future to the northern motorway through an extension of that motorway proper.


----------



## sponge_bob

Did someone promise a motorway up there too???


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Did someone promise a motorway up there too???


just me ! 😆


----------



## sponge_bob

@MichiH , don't bother asking for a start date or an AxDxxAnn number mate. He's been eating crayons again.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> @MichiH , don't bother asking for a start date or an AxDxxAnn number mate. He's been eating crayons again.


You have something against that northern motorway. 😆


----------



## sponge_bob

Stop eating them crayons. 


Le Clerk said:


> You have something against that northern motorway. 😆


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> just me ! 😆


Your funny dispute reminds me of an old anecdote :
- a grandpa asked his nephew when the latter just came in with a horseshoe in his hand:
-What are you doing with that?
- I bought a horseshoe.I just have to buy the next three ones and the horse .


----------



## Le Clerk

It is not a dispute, we are just teasing each other. 😀


----------



## sponge_bob

cassyo said:


> - I bought a horseshoe.I just have to buy the next three ones and the horse .


How rusty was it??


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> It is not a dispute, we are just teasing each other. 😀


I just see that- as one way- in the Ro threads.You might want to pay bro Bob back, in the Irish ones.Or maybe you did that .


sponge_bob said:


> How rusty was it??


The horse ?


----------



## cassyo

Well, let's say that the horseshoe was a standard one ( as the planned bridge, for that matter ).
And the horse stands for the dreamed motorway, haha !


----------



## MichiH

An iron bridge? Renders show a concrete bridge though


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> I woudn't read too much in those figures . As Aktor did in Oktober on A0, as good some others have done on DEx Bra-Gal for some time now, e.g.


DEx 6 Gal-Bra works are suspended pending the issuance of the building permit for the bridge over the Siret river and the viaduct over the triage. this should come rather soon.


----------



## Le Clerk

the RO-MD infrastructure commisison decided today to build 4 new bridges between the 2 countries, and to modernise 3 existing ones:

the 4 new bridges are:
1. the motorway bridge on A8 Ungheni-Ungheni to be open for bidding by CNAIR in the coming months. Moldova decided to apply for EU funding to continue A8 to Chisinau and Odessa.
2. Stânca (RO) – Costești (MD)
3. Bumbăta (RO) – Leova (MD)
4. Fălciu (RO) – Leca (MD)

the following bridges will be modernised:
1. Albița (RO) – Leușeni (MD): the current 1x1 old bridge will be demolished and a motorway bridge will be built instead of it - this bridge lies on the former CIX connecting Bucharest and Chisinau, and Romania plans to build an expressway A7-Albita.
2. Sculeni (RO) – Sculeni (MD)
3. Oancea (RO) – Cahul (MD)










*Source*


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> DEx 6 Gal-Bra works are suspended pending the issuance of the building permit for the bridge over the Siret river and the viaduct over the triage. this should come rather soon.


That's why I said I wouldn't read much in those figures. At DEx6 it had to be an extra cause the reason, something that Aktor can't invoke !


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> the RO-MD infrastructure commisison decided today to build 4 new bridges between the 2 countries, and to modernise 3 existing ones:
> 
> the 4 new bridges are:
> 1. the motorway bridge on A8 Ungheni-Ungheni to be open for bidding by CNAIR in the coming months. Moldova decided to apply for EU funding to continue A8 to Chisinau and Odessa.
> 2. Stânca (RO) – Costești (MD)
> 3. Bumbăta (RO) – Leova (MD)
> 4. Fălciu (RO) – Leca (MD)
> 
> the following bridges will be modernised:
> 1. Albița (RO) – Leușeni (MD): the current 1x1 old bridge will be demolished and a motorway bridge will be built instead of it - this bridge lies on the former CIX connecting Bucharest and Chisinau, and Romania plans to build an expressway A7-Albita.
> 2. Sculeni (RO) – Sculeni (MD)
> 3. Oancea (RO) – Cahul (MD)
> 
> View attachment 4196890
> 
> 
> *Source*


So far, so good !
I can foresee that Md will get the EU money for the A8 Chisinau and then Odessa extension .
At the same time, I think that this Md action will act as an impulse for Ro to move forward with the A8 plan, without any shortcomings .


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> So far, so good !
> I can foresee that Md will get the EU money for the A8 Chisinau and then Odessa extension .
> At the same time, I think that this Md action will act as an impulse for Ro to move forward with the A8 plan, without any shortcomings .


and for the EU to agree to fund A8 as full profile on all length, since it will bring traffic from Chisinau and further from Odessa.


----------



## MichiH

marty11 said:


> Până în 2026, Republica Moldova și Romania ar urma să aibă nouă poduri construite și reabilitate peste râul Prut
> 
> 
> Timp de patru ani, Republica Moldova și Romania ar urma să aibă nouă poduri construite și reabilitate peste râul Prut. Despre aceasta s-a discutat în cadrul unei ședințe a grupurilor de lucru pe domeniul infrastructurii de transport, desfășurată la București, în contextul lucrărilor Comisiei...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agora.md
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _In four years' time, the Republic of *Moldova and Romania would have nine bridges built and rehabilitated over the Prut River*. This was discussed during a meeting of the working groups in the field of transport infrastructure, held in Bucharest, in the context of the works of the joint Moldovan-Romanian Commission in the field of road transport._





Le Clerk said:


> the RO-MD infrastructure commisison decided today to build *4 new bridges* between the 2 countries, and to *modernise 3 existing ones*:
> *Source*


What happened to the 2 other bridges in the last three days? Will the number drop again in the next days? Do I miss anything?


----------



## The Wild Boy

Instead of demolishing those existing old bridges, why not keep them and just repurpose them for either cycling, walking or local traffic? This would come handy once Moldova enters the EU in the future and maybe join Schengen. I see no issues with repurposing old bridges for bike / pedestrian or local car traffic.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> What happened to the 2 other bridges in the last three days? Will the number drop again in the next days? Do I miss anything?


Giurgiulești bridge, mentioned above as additional bridge, has already been revamped/modernised. It is referred only as a maintenance objective. There is no other (9th) bridge, the article is wrong.


----------



## marty11

MichiH said:


> What happened to the 2 other bridges in the last three days? Will the number drop again in the next days? Do I miss anything?


In that article there's also a mention about the recently modernized Galati - Giurgiulesti (video below), for which aspects related to the maintenance of the bridge have just been agreed.







As for the 9th bridge, I have no idea. That number most probably represents the total number of road bridges over the river Prut, after these investments will be carried out (so Radauti-Prut - Lipcani, inaugurated in 2010, would be the 9th). Or it could include the modernization of any of the 3 existing rail bridges. Or it could include this older proposal for a road bridge between Raducaneni and Barboieni that didn't make the final list.











The Wild Boy said:


> Instead of demolishing those existing old bridges, why not keep them and just repurpose them for either cycling, walking or local traffic? This would come handy once Moldova enters the EU in the future and maybe join Schengen. I see no issues with repurposing old bridges for bike / pedestrian or local car traffic.


Only one bridge will be demolished (Albita-Leuseni). And that's because the expertize carried out revealed that it's no longer safe.


----------



## Le Clerk

marty11 said:


> In that article there's also a mention about the recently modernized Galati - Giurgiulesti (video below), for which aspects related to the maintenance of the bridge have just been agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the 9th bridge, I have no idea. That number most probably represents the total number of road bridges over the river Prut, after these investments will be carried out (so Radauti-Prut - Lipcani, inaugurated in 2010, would be the 9th). Or it could include the modernization of any of the 3 existing rail bridges. Or it could include this older proposal for a road bridge between Raducaneni and Barboieni that didn't make the final list.
> View attachment 4197808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one bridge will be demolished (Albita-Leuseni). And that's because the expertize carried out revealed that it's no longer safe.


Yes, and as with the already modernised Giurgiulesti bridge (project built and costs entirely supported by Romania), and as with the planned motorway bridge near Iasi @Ungheni (project assumed to be funded entirely and built by Romania), I am expecting all other proposed bridges for construction or modernisation to be funded entirely by Romania and built by the Romanian side.

To a certain extent I am expecting that A8 continuation to Chisinau, and further to Odessa, to be partly funded by Romania, and in another part by the EU.


----------



## Le Clerk

A13 Brasov-Bacau: tender for planning has been relaunched for a lot more money (more than double the amount) than under the previous contract which has been terminated by the consultant for overruning the costs. the deadline for completion has been shortened to 2 years (same as with A6 mountain). deadline for offers is 16.01.2023

these are the alignments previously studied:










and below is a good proposal made on the Ro forum on the A13 connections in the region (and others). the dotted line from Tecuci to Chisinau is a DEx project aimed at by Romania, for which has been already decided by the RO-MD goverments that a new motorway bridge will be built @ Albita.












*Source: CNAIR*


----------



## cassyo

*It is official* : December 15 confirmed for A1 Section 1 Sibiu-Boita inauguration

PORR will deliver this A1 section with five months, in advance !
They will move the site on section 4, Tigveni-Curtea de Arges, afterwards .
These 13 km will be the first ones to be opened in 2022. The only motorways ones, as well, sadly !











> * Autostrada Sibiu-Pitești : Șeful CNAIR confirmă deschiderea lotului Sibiu-Boița (13 km.) pe 15 decembrie. PORR termină lucrările cu 5 luni în avans față de contract și începe lucrările pe lotul 4*
> Mădălina Podaru nov. 25, 2022 0 comentarii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primul lot al Autostrăzii A 1 Sibiu-Pitești, tronsonul Sibiu-Boița (13 km.) se poate deschide pe 15 decembrie, a confirmat directorul general al Companiei de Drumuri, Cristian Pistol. Este prima confirmare oficială a termenului de inaugurare (anticipată) asumat de constructorul PORR după ce Asociația Pro Infrastructura avansase jumătatea lunii decembrie pentru deschiderea primilor kilometri ai Autostrăzii Sibiu-Pitești.
> Invitat la TVR Info, Cristian Pistol a lăudat progresul constructorului din Austria care termină lucrările cu 5 luni înainte de termenul din contract și a anunțat că în 2025 Astaldi trebuie să deschidă cei 30 de kilometri dintre Pitești și Curtea de Argeș (lotul 5) : ,,Am avut nenumărate discuții cu antreprenorul lucrării (n.r PORR) aceștia și-au asumat această dată de 15 decembrie, evident că și noi, cu personalul CNAIR am evaluat această posibilitate, premisele sunt optimiste, cred că pe data de 15 decembrie am putea să circulăm pe prima secțiune a Autostrăzii Sibiu-Pitești, prima trecere la profil de Autostradă a Carpaților. Este primul pas, este o firmă serioasă care a arătat că se poate mobiliza foarte bine, în avans față de contract. Sper să lucreze la fel și pe secțiunea 4 (n.r Curtea de Argeș-Tigveni, 10 km.) unde suntem în proiectare”. – Cristian Pistol.
> Șeful CNAIR a mai transmis că, în 2028 România va avea terminată prima autostradă care trece Carpații, A1 Sibiu-Pitești.
> Contractul pentru proiectarea și execuția primului lot al Autostrăzii A1 Sibiu – Pitești a fost semnat în aprilie 2019 pentru 600 de milioane de lei. Lucrările au început în primăvara anului 2020 și au termen de finalizare martie 2023. Lotul de 13 kilometri cuprinde 27 de poduri și pasaje și două noduri rutiere. La Boița, Autostrada se conectează cu DN 7 Valea Oltului printr-un sens giratoriu cu un diametru de aproape 50 de metri, soluție de sistematizare rutieră care, cel mai probabil, va duce la formarea de cozi în zilele aglomerate. În 2028, ar urma să fie deschis circulației și lotul 2 unde, în iulie, asocierea MAPA-CENGIZ (Turcia) a început proiectarea (18 luni proiectare și 50 de luni execuție).


Economedia


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes, and also on A1 mountain lot 2 (Boita-Cornetu 31 km) MAPA-CENGHIZ are confirmed as on track with the design which should be completed by end next year and works to start in 2024. The design included archeological clearance, on a valley that is littered with Roman castrums, as this was the main route of Roman army and trade through the Carpathian.

*Source*


----------



## cassyo

*The Northern Motorway *
One third of the planned North Motorway - the FS needs another tender











> * O treime din Autostrada Nordului rămâne fără contract pentru Studiu de Fezabilitate : proiectantul Best Consulting a solicitat CNAIR rezilierea contractului pentru lotul 3 Vatra Dornei-Suceava (107 km.) pentru că nu mai poate susține costurile*
> Mădălina Podaru nov. 23, 2022 1 comentarii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O treime din ,,Autostrada Nordului” Baia Mare -Suceava rămâne fără contract pentru Studiu de Fezabilitate după ce firma de proiectare Best Consulting a cerut rezilierea contractului pentru lotul 3, Vatra Dornei-Suceava, potrivit unui anunț al CNAIR. Drumul de mare viteză (autostradă/drum expres) Baia Mare-Suceava are o lungime de peste 300 de kilometri și include trei loturi Baia Mare-Dej-Bistrița (145 km.), Bistrița-Vatra Dornei (63 km.) și lotul bucovinean Vatra Dornei-Suceava (107 km.). Asocierea condusă de Best Consulting nu se mai poate încadra în valoarea contractului de 14 milioane lei pe care l-a semnat în martie 2021 cu CNAIR, implicit proiectul, în ansamblul său, va avea o întârziere foarte mare pentru că trebuie scos din nou la licitație :
> ,,Asocierea Best Consulting & Design SRL – Ingenieria Especializada Obra Civil e Industrial a solicitat încetarea contractului de elaborare a Studiului de Fezabilitate pentru lotul 3 al Drumului de Mare Viteză Baia Mare – Suceava (Lotul Vatra Dornei – Suceava). Solicitarea s-a făcut în baza prevederilor Ordonanței de Urgență 64/2022. Echipa CNAIR efectuează activități de identificare în teren a locațiilor pentru viitoarele investigații geotehnice în vederea relicitării acestui lot.”-Comunicat CNAIR. Durata de realizare a Studiului de Fezabilitate era de 18 luni, potrivit CNAIR.
> Pentru lotul 1 Baia Mare-Dej -Bistrița, CNAIR a desemnat în octombrie Asocierea Quadrante Viaponte-Metroul SA, dar contractele (secțiunea 1 și secțiunea 2) nu au fost semnate fiind depuse contestații (detalii aici)
> Este al treilea contract în procedură de reziliere la solicitarea proiectantului după cele cu Search pentru Autostrada A 13 Brașov-Bacău și Drumul Expres Pitești-Mioveni.
> 
> Sursă foto: Sorin Grindeanu/ Facebook


_Economedia_


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> *The Northern Motorway *
> One third of the planned North Motorway - the FS needs another tender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Economedia_



another drop due to the inflating costs. they'll have to do as on A13: at least double the consultancy costs.


----------



## cassyo

^/^^
Looking at those two future motorways - A8 and the Northern Motorway (number yet to be decided) it seems that the intended traffic from east of Pascani might have the opportunity to chose wich route to take to go west .


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> Yes, and also on A1 mountain lot 2 (Boita-Cornetu 31 km) MAPA-CENGHIZ are confirmed as on track with the design which should be completed by end next year and works to start in 2024. The design included archeological clearance, on a valley that is littered with Roman castrums, as this was the main route of Roman army and trade through the Carpathian.


A source might help.


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> A source might help.


in my comment.


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> in my comment.


A good one.At the same time, it would also help to mention separately the source included in the first source ( ) regarding MAPA studies and their abroad achievements.Even it might be outdated, by now.

*Later edit* : this is the above mentioned embedded source 










> * Autostrada Sibiu-Pitești : MAPA și GEOSTUD fac 353 de foraje în etapa de proiectare a lotului 2 Boița-Cornetu, cea mai dificilă secțiune a autostrăzii de pe Valea Oltului*
> 
> Mădălina Podaru sept. 14, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asocierea Mapa-Cengiz (Turcia) și proiectantul Geostud ( România) trebuie să realizeze peste 350 de foraje în etapa de proiectare a lotului 2 al Autostrăzii Sibiu-Pitești, tronsnul Boița-Cornetu cu o lungime de 31 kilometri fiind cea mai dificilă secțiune a autostrăzii de pe Valea Oltului. Contractul cu asocierea din Turcia are o durată de 18 luni pentru proiectare respectiv 50 de luni pentru execuție. Ordinul pentru începerea proiectării a fost emis începând cu data de 1 iulie după cum Economedia a explicat aici.
> În acest moment, echipele care fac studiile geotehnice, forajele pentru Proiectul Tehnic sunt în zona localității Racoviță, a transmis Președintele CJ Vâlcea, Constantin Rădulescu citat de Agerpres : ,,Marţi, 13 septembrie, am mers la aceste lucrări pentru realizarea autostrăzii Sibiu-Piteşti. Este o lucrare extrem de importantă pentru noi, pentru judeţul Vâlcea şi pentru mine şi voi fi foarte prezent în şantier. Se fac 353 de foraje pe toată lungimea acestui sector care tranzitează judeţul Vâlcea şi este foarte important să ştim cum se proiectează astfel încât autostrada să fie solidă şi să nu ne trezim cu surprize. Am o relaţie directă şi corectă cu cei care construiesc. Discut periodic cu cei care construiesc”.
> ,,Geostud împreună cu Asocierea Mapa Insaat Ve Ticaret A.S. – Cengiz Insaat Sanayi Ve Ticaret A.S. au efectuat în perioada 18-20 iulie o vizită în amplasament pentru identificarea condițiilor de acces, drumurilor și platformelor pentru realizarea investigațiilor geotehnice cuprinse în studiul geotehnic din faza de execuție a proiectului.” anunța proiectantul Geostud la sfârșitul lunii iulie.
> Pe traseul acestei secțiuni vor fi construite:
> – 49 de poduri și viaducte
> – 7 tuneluri cu lungimi cuprinse între 250 m și 1.590 m (lungime totală de 4.920 m)
> – 1 ecoduct pentru mamifere mari în zona localității Lazaret”.
> Portofoliul MAPA: potrivit informaţiilor de pe site-ul Companiei, Grupul Mapa are o experinţă de 40 de ani şi lucrează în Europa, Asia, Africa şi America în domeniile construcţii, hoteluri, energie regenerabilă, aeroporturi şi transport aerian de marfă (CARGO). La capitolul autostrăzi, antreprenorul menţionează autostrăzile Trabzon şi Hopa din Turcia sau Djen Djen-El Auma din Algeria.
> Compania de Drumuri a semnat în februarie contractul pentru proiectarea și execuția lotului 2 al Autostrăzii A1 Sibiu – Boița, primul lot de autostradă din România care intră în zona de munte. Licitația a fost câștigată de asocierea condusă de firma MAPA din Turcia, singurul constructor care a depus ofertă, 4,2 miliarde de lei, mult sub estimarea CNAIR 4,6-5,2 miliarde lei.


_Economedia_


----------



## sponge_bob

Ok, so this study failed completely just like the A13 study earlier this year and both were for the high mountain sections of their routes.

Is there a completed study of the mountain bit of the A8 or do we have to wait a year or two to see if a contractor actually finishes one??


cassyo said:


> *The Northern Motorway *
> One third of the planned North Motorway - the FS needs another tende
> _Economedia_


----------



## cassyo

*A new Express Road at the horizon ?*

The Valcea County officials are pushing their demand for an express road connecting Tigveni A1 road junction with Ramnicu Valcea, then routing further south to Dragasani and Ganeasa (Olt County) to connect to the DEx12, recently opened by midsummer (Section 2).
For now they've got the green light for the pre-Feasibility Study.













> Realizarea studiului de prefezabilitate, inclusiv procedura de atribuire, se va întinde pe o perioadă de 8 luni, din care 7 luni pentru întocmirea propriu-zisă a studiului. După validarea proiectului de prefezabilitate, CNAIR S.A. va încredința SICAP documentația pentru atribuire prin licitație publică a proiectului de fezabilitate.
> 
> 
> Demararea acestui proiect vine la doar câteva zile după ce la insistențele președintelui PNL Vâlcea, deputat Cristian Buican, Premierul Nicolae Ciucă, președinte al PNL, aflat în vizită de lucru la Craiova, a dat asigurări că în cel mai scurt timp va începe realizarea proiectului drumului expres Tigveni-Râmnicu Vâlcea-Drăgășani-Găneasa.
> 
> 
> Constatăm astăzi că perseverența reprezentanților liberali ai județului a dat roade și îi asigurăm pe cetățenii județului nu numai că vom urmări realizarea acestui proiect, ci și vom lucra în continuare cu determinare în folosul comunității noastre.
> 
> 
> *Filiala PNL VÂLCEA, Președinte Cristian Buican*


_Jurnalvalcean_


----------



## cassyo

sponge_bob said:


> Ok, so this study failed completely just like the A13 study earlier this year and both were for the high mountain sections of their routes.
> 
> Is there a completed study of the mountain bit of the A8 or do we have to wait a year or two to see if a contractor actually finishes one??


There isn't any, actually, afaik.
Moreover, I have no info regarding any other mountain motorway section FS, except the one for the A1 PiSi U/C, for that matter. It took more than a decade for that study to finally be born. 
Let's hope the next coming ones will not wait as much !


----------



## Le Clerk

@sponge_bob 

the FS for A8 mountain is close to being finalised and handed over to CNAIR, as per latest info from CNAIR. We should have a clarification on that by end of year.


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> *A new Express Road at the horizon ?*
> 
> The Valcea County officials are pushing their demand for an express road connecting Tigveni A1 road junction with Ramnicu Valcea, then routing further south to Dragasani and Ganeasa (Olt County) to connect to the DEx12, recently opened by midsummer (Section 2).
> For now they've got the green light for the pre-Feasibility Study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Jurnalvalcean_


It's Valcea's chance to be on any motorway/expressway route.
This would ensure a direct connection from Craiova to Sibiu, by-passing the detour to east of Pitesti. Not a bad idea but it seems kinda too early for that.


----------



## sponge_bob

OK, so all going well the only Trans Carpathian FS completed and on the shelf will be on the A8 around the end of 2022 , A1 excepted as that has clearly moved on to detailed design now.

The next mountain study to complete will likely be the A3 south of Brasov where big numbers were mentioned here, when is that to be delivered to the government???


Le Clerk said:


> the FS for A8 mountain is close to being finalised and handed over to CNAIR, as per latest info from CNAIR. We should have a clarification on that by end of year.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> OK, so all going well the only Trans Carpathian FS completed and on the shelf will be on the A8 around the end of 2022 , A1 excepted as that has clearly moved on to detailed design now.
> 
> The next mountain study to complete will likely be the A3 south of Brasov where big numbers were mentioned here, when is that to be delivered to the government???


The deadline for A3 mountain FS is mid 2023, but there is a big mess currently, as CNAIR is in tension with the consultant Consistrans over the proposed alignment and solution with a continuous double tunnel for the mountain section and even before that. I do not think this deadline can be maintained and the really important thing before the dedline is to come to an agreement on a technical solution that is reasonable from a cost perspective.


----------



## sponge_bob

The Northern and A13 design phases indicate that the IMPORTANT thing is that the designer does not run out of money and abandon the design. The designers are on a fixed price contract. 


Le Clerk said:


> The deadline for A3 mountain FS is mid 2023, but there is a big mess currently, as CNAIR is in tension with the consultant Consistrans over the proposed alignment and solution with a continuous double tunnel for the mountain section and even before that. I do not think this deadline can be maintained and the really important thing before the dedline is to come to an agreement on a technical solution that is reasonable from a cost perspective.


In a years time you might have a design for the A8 and A3 mountain sections, or you might not. By 2025 there might be one for the A6 as well and the rest are back to the procurement of a designer phase,


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: this is the final alignment of A8 mountain, with interchanges:


----------



## cassyo

Le Clerk said:


> The deadline for A3 mountain FS is mid 2023, but there is a big mess currently, as CNAIR is in tension with the consultant Consistrans over the proposed alignment and solution with a continuous double tunnel for the mountain section and even before that. I do not think this deadline can be maintained and the really important thing before the dedline is to come to an agreement on a technical solution that is reasonable from a cost perspective.


I am in doubt for either parts to be able to come to such a desired agreement. They both need a miracle technical solution. But it might have ring the bell by now. Miracle excluded, the best next step might be an external qualified expertise, I think.


----------



## sponge_bob

You get the expertise by appointing a contractor who knows what they are doing in the mountains and who have good access to capital because they will be eating 100s of €ms a year of it for many years. 

If the designer of the A3 is inclining towards tunnels that could be because of national parks and protected areas along the A3 route, not because they are wilfully spending money. The same issue will arise with the A6 design. Is there any clarity on why their proposed solution for the A3 is so expensive by the way???? Something better than 'lots of tunnels' would be helpful. 

Motorway tunnels should not really be over 10km long on safety grounds, ideally no more than 8km. By their nature motorways carry lots of stuff that can catch fire. 


cassyo said:


> Miracle excluded, the best next step might be an external qualified expertise, I think.


----------



## krzysiek997

Le Clerk said:


> BTW: this is the final alignment of A8 mountain, with interchanges:


Why so few interchanges? Not talking about mountain section but areas around Tg-Mu or Tg-Nea - Pascani lack a bit of interchanges imo.


----------



## AdrianSM_Ro

Breaking News! :: 

SPEDITION UMB SRL - SA&PE CONSTRUCT SRL - TEHNOSTRADE SRL has won the contracts for all 3 lots of the FOCȘANI - BACĂU Motorway (95.9 km).
For LOT 1 (Focșani-Domnești Târg), with a length of 35.60 km, the award value is RON 2.354 billion, excluding VAT.
For LOT 2 (Domnești Târg-Răcăciuni), with a length of 38.78 km, the award value is RON 2.485 billion, excluding VAT.
For LOT 3 (Răcăciuni-Bacău), with a length of 21.52 km, the award value is 1.673 billion lei, excluding VAT.
The execution period of each contract is 30 months, which means that in 2025 it will be possible to drive on this section of the motorway (A7), the construction of which is financed by the PNRR .
However, it depends on how soon we can sign the contracts, because for 10 days we are in the period in which appeals can be lodged.
The Buzău - Focșani motorway is part of Corridor 3 - Bucharest - NE Region (Moldova) and is one of the top national priorities.

source: Cristian Pistol


----------



## Le Clerk

krzysiek997 said:


> Why so few interchanges? Not talking about mountain section but areas around Tg-Mu or Tg-Nea - Pascani lack a bit of interchanges imo.


there are 11 interchanges on about 160 km of mountain motorway in an fairly poorly populated area. pretty sufficient IMO.


----------



## Le Clerk

AdrianSM_Ro said:


> Breaking News! ::
> 
> SPEDITION UMB SRL - SA&PE CONSTRUCT SRL - TEHNOSTRADE SRL has won the contracts for all 3 lots of the FOCȘANI - BACĂU Motorway (95.9 km).
> For LOT 1 (Focșani-Domnești Târg), with a length of 35.60 km, the award value is RON 2.354 billion, excluding VAT.
> For LOT 2 (Domnești Târg-Răcăciuni), with a length of 38.78 km, the award value is RON 2.485 billion, excluding VAT.
> For LOT 3 (Răcăciuni-Bacău), with a length of 21.52 km, the award value is 1.673 billion lei, excluding VAT.
> The execution period of each contract is 30 months, which means that in 2025 it will be possible to drive on this section of the motorway (A7), the construction of which is financed by the PNRR .
> However, it depends on how soon we can sign the contracts, because for 10 days we are in the period in which appeals can be lodged.
> The Buzău - Focșani motorway is part of Corridor 3 - Bucharest - NE Region (Moldova) and is one of the top national priorities.
> 
> source: Cristian Pistol


we can now safely assume we'll have a similar result on the last section of A7 from Bacau to Pascani. ie UMB wins all lots.


----------



## cassyo

sponge_bob said:


> *You get the expertise by appointing a contractor who knows what they are doing in the mountains *and who have good access to capital because they will be eating 100s of €ms a year of it for many years.


No, not that kind of expertise I mean, but the one before that: nobody knows which might be the best technical solution for Valea Prahovei !
Nobody will deliver to us that much needed best solution, for free .It might need a contest for the best project , the kind of the Palm Artificial Island from the Gulf States, or of the lotus like Opera House from Melbourne Sidney . But such a contest will also need some money.


----------



## sponge_bob

cassyo said:


> But such a contest will also need some money.


A 9-10km_ bored _tunnel to hide the road under a national park would cost around €2bn , €1bn per bore, if it was hard rock, and a lot less in softer rock. But I don't think the A3 will attract money from Brussels so the national budget has to pay for it. All attempts at a PPP project up there failed miserably, _even the one that Aktor were going to build_.


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 mountain is expected to cost about euro 8 b for about 110 km of motorway from Ploiesti to Brasov, with Comarnic-Brasov being almost a continuous tunnel for about 40 km, on the current technical solution proposed by the consultant.


----------



## MichiH

krzysiek997 said:


> Why so few interchanges? Not talking about mountain section but areas around Tg-Mu or Tg-Nea - Pascani lack a bit of interchanges imo.


I think it's fine for Târgu Mureș. I'm not sure about about the demand at east end.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> I think it's fine for Târgu Mureș. I'm not sure about about the demand at east end.


 there will be an interchange at Tg Neamt, then at Pascani, which is less than 30 km away. I think it is fine. I do not know about Motca whether it will get an interchange so far, probably so. Then there will be an interchange every 12-13 km.


----------



## Le Clerk

A0 north lot3 (8,6 km): China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC) designated builder, after lengthy court appeals. Not sure if good news.

To preempt any questions, the courts established this procedure started before the legal changes that barred Chinese cos from participating in such tenders.


----------



## MichiH

sun20 said:


> They didn't sped up nothing because the designg&build tender took a long time, was annuled and relaunched.
> In the end, the amount of time would have been the same if they continued the FS for motorway and launched the tender for construction acording to this.


Did the D&B tender fail because of a bad FS? I don't get the combination how the new FS had took the same time.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Did the D&B tender fail because of a bad FS? I don't get the combination how the new FS had took the same time.


AFAIK, the FS for a motorway plus new tenders for works plus the usual appeals etc would’ve pushed the the completion of A12 at least 5-7 years behind DEx12. Was it worth it to wait that long for a motorway on a route that cries for a fast road as of now !?

But I do not see it a problem for them to decide to expand the platform of DEx12 to motorway platform some time in the future if need be. And Romania will also push ahead with A6 between Bucharest and Alexandria (as soon as next year we should have tenders for works there) and then to Craiova, and then DEx12 will be significantly relieved of the traffic with Bucharest (which makes at least 50% of DEx 12 traffic). The question of expanding DEx12 will probably be postponed.


----------



## MichiH

^^ I think @Le Clerk answered to @sun20, not to me


----------



## Le Clerk

A0 north lot 2 U/C by UMB, inclusiv A0/A3 junction. It looks like opening next year, maybe even as early as H1. UMB made more progress in 3 months than Alsim Alarko in 1 year or more, let alone AKTOR on lot 3.






A0 south lots 1,2 and 3. Looks like lots 1&2 can be opened next year.


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> *A1 PiSi*
> 
> lot 1 Sibiu-Boita (13 km) U/C by Porr, works on markings and shiny crash barriers TBO on 15.12.2022. we are *waiting for Porr to make a show on lot 4 *of the same PiSi starting next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lot 5 Pitesti-Curtea de Arges (30 km) U/C by WE BUILD, a huge progress lately with works over 25% mark, on this rather big lot. WE BUILD has increased pace of mobilisation on both this site and the Braila bridge connections. TBO 2025, though I think this lot could be opened in 2024 with proper mobilisation.


we have info Porr is moving its plant and equipment to lot 4 of PiSi and raising the camp there. so we should see works starting as early as spring. here we should see first works on a mountain tunnel on A1. 









Autostrada Sibiu - Pitești: Constructorul austriac Porr s-a apucat de organizarea de șantier pe secțiunea 4 - API - Economica.net


Constructorul austriac Porr a început organizarea de șantier pe secțiunea 4 Tigveni - Curtea de Argeș din Autostrada Sibiu - Pitești, a anunțat duminică Asociația Pro Infrastructură (API). Din informațiile API, lucrările pe cei aproape 10 kilometri ar urma să înceapă în primăvara anului viitor.




www.economica.net


----------



## Le Clerk

Todini made a progress jump from 2% to 20% within last 5 months at the Timisoara-A1 expressway connection (a huge 10 km job on flat terrain as a football field).  due to threats of contract termination by CNAIR. so work is hard but doable if push comes to shove.🤣

contract was signed in January 2021. let's hope Todini gets serious about this and we can have a completion next year. It's totaly doable but it needs that secret stuff called consistent work.




















Drumul Expres Timișoara – Autostrada A1: Amenințat cu rezilierea contractului, constructorul italian Todini a ajuns de la 2% la 20% în ultimele cinci luni


Constructorul italian Todini ar putea scăpa de primirea celui de-al treilea certificat negativ și rezilierea contractului după progresul înregistrat în




economedia.ro


----------



## ALEX001

Bulgarije getergd door Nederlandse blokkade voor Schengen toelating

The Dutch parliament has said to have no objection to the accession of Romania and Croatia in the Schengen area, but have opposed Bulgaria of joining. (Which I find very weird.) Now the only opposing country is Austria. 
If Romania were to join Schengen in 2023, will the border checkpoint on the Satu Mare - Oar still be built? Since the FS is going on right now?


----------



## normaveche

I hope so. We can never know when border controls are needed in the future. Remember the first months of the pandemic lockdown?


----------



## AdrianSM_Ro

The Road Company and UMB can sign the execution contracts for the three lots of the Focșani-Bacău motorway if no objections are lodged by the end of the day, Monday, December 5, being the last day of the ten days that the law allows for objections. Basically, with a reserve of 2-3 days for the "post date" by the end of the week, CNAIR can start the procedures for awarding contracts worth almost 7 billion lei.

Source : Autostrada Focșani-Bacău : Dacă nu se depun contestații până la sfârșitul zilei, UMB începe lucrările la primăvară/Guvernul face exproprieri de 34 de milioane de lei

So UMB can start the work for the 95 km of A7


----------



## Bastiaan85

ALEX001 said:


> The Dutch parliament has said to have no objection to the accession of Romania and Croatia in the Schengen area, but have opposed Bulgaria of joining. (Which I find very weird.)


Why exactly would it be weird? Romania has fulfilled its framework requirements as evaluated by the EC and published in their most recent report. Bulgaria is not quite as advanced to put it mildly, see for example EU's Stern Message On Bulgarian Justice Gets Muddied By 'Pistol And Gold' Photo Scandal


----------



## AdrianSM_Ro

ALEX001 said:


> Bulgarije getergd door Nederlandse blokkade voor Schengen toelating
> 
> The Dutch parliament has said to have no objection to the accession of Romania and Croatia in the Schengen area, but have opposed Bulgaria of joining. (Which I find very weird.) Now the only opposing country is Austria.
> If Romania were to join Schengen in 2023, will the border checkpoint on the Satu Mare - Oar still be built? Since the FS is going on right now?


I think yes because Hungary will certainly reintroduce occasional border check control


----------



## Le Clerk

AdrianSM_Ro said:


> The Road Company and UMB can sign the execution contracts for the three lots of the Focșani-Bacău motorway if no objections are lodged by the end of the day, Monday, December 5, being the last day of the ten days that the law allows for objections. Basically, with a reserve of 2-3 days for the "post date" by the end of the week, CNAIR can start the procedures for awarding contracts worth almost 7 billion lei.
> 
> Source : Autostrada Focșani-Bacău : Dacă nu se depun contestații până la sfârșitul zilei, UMB începe lucrările la primăvară/Guvernul face exproprieri de 34 de milioane de lei
> 
> So UMB can start the work for the 95 km of A7


CNAIR also issued building permits for lots 2 & 3 of A7 Buzau-Focsani (67 km in total) which means the appeals have been rejected. UMB has all 4 lots between Buzau and Focsani ( 82 km in total). UMB started works on lots 1 and 4 of the same section.









Autostrada Buzău - Focșani: Ministerul Transporturilor a emis autorizație de construire pentru trei loturi - Economica.net


Ministerul Transporturilor și Infrastructurii (MTI) a emis autorizație de construire pentru loturile 2, 3 și 4 din Autostrada Buzău - Focșani (82,44 km). Dacă pentru loturile 1 și 4 au fost semnate contractele de execuție, pentru loturile 2 și 3 nu s-a finalizat încă procedura de atribuire.




www.economica.net


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A revised TEN-T network was agreed upong by the transport ministers of the EU.

A key difference for Romania is that A3 Cluj-Napoca - Oradea is now part of the extended core network, as opposed to the comprehensive network previously, which means A3 has a higher priority for EU funding.

Since most of A3 is either under construction or planned, this may not make not much of a difference for construction, but it could result in Romania getting better access to EU funds for this route.









Trans-European transport network: Council agreement paves way for greener, smarter and more resilient transport in Europe


The European Commission welcomes the agreement enabling the EU to push ahead with building a sustainable and smart trans-European transport network (TEN-T) that connects 430 major cities with ports, airports and railway terminals.




transport.ec.europa.eu





The previous agreement in 2022 included Oradea - Arad as the extended core network (as part of Via Carpathia). That is unchanged.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> Todini made a progress jump from 2% to 20% within last 5 months at the Timisoara-A1 expressway connection (a huge 10 km job on flat terrain as a football field).  due to threats of contract termination by CNAIR. so work is hard but doable if push comes to shove.🤣
> 
> contract was signed in January 2021. let's hope Todini gets serious about this and we can have a completion next year. It's totaly doable but it needs that secret stuff called consistent work.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4250816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drumul Expres Timișoara – Autostrada A1: Amenințat cu rezilierea contractului, constructorul italian Todini a ajuns de la 2% la 20% în ultimele cinci luni
> 
> 
> Constructorul italian Todini ar putea scăpa de primirea celui de-al treilea certificat negativ și rezilierea contractului după progresul înregistrat în
> 
> 
> 
> 
> economedia.ro


When will Romania learn, not to allow Italian construction companies ran by the Mafia in it's construction sector... Kick them off already. Everyone saw enough of them and their bad performance. Romania needs serious construction companies, not companies who fool around and only do something when they get threatened. Hasn't CNAIR learnt a lesson yet?


----------



## MichiH

^^ Read it carefully again. The contract was signed two years ago - January 2021. Tendered and awarded even earlier.


----------



## The Wild Boy

MichiH said:


> ^^ Read it carefully again. The contract was signed two years ago - January 2021. Tendered and awarded even earlier.


I understand, but i was also referring generally about the situation in Romania. That isn't the only Italian company, there's many as we all know and we have seen their performance so far.

If i were Romania in this case i wouldn't give a bad performing company a 2nd, 3rd or 4th chance... If they perform very bad, they shouldn't have a place in the country.

I also understand that being too strict on certain things will result with less interest of more global construction companies showing interest for (in this case) Romania's construction market. Finding the in - between is the way to go, but also wasting your time with the same companies who have been performing bad and bad through time is a bad thing. Things need to get stricter from Romania's side, and the companies need to realize that they have to get serious, or else they won't have a place in Romania.

From what i have observed so far, this is exactly the reason for the many delays and slow construction of important roads across Romania. Stick with the safe and trusted companies, allow other companies, have stricter rules, and if they perform bad don't just wait, and kick them out immediately.


----------



## ALEX001

Bastiaan85 said:


> Why exactly would it be weird? Romania has fulfilled its framework requirements as evaluated by the EC and published in their most recent report. Bulgaria is not quite as advanced to put it mildly, see for example EU's Stern Message On Bulgarian Justice Gets Muddied By 'Pistol And Gold' Photo Scandal


Because both Romania and Bulgaria have met all required conditions since 2011, and I think it’s weird that Bulgaria is left out and Romania and Croatia aren’t. They are all so similar if you look at organised crime etc.


----------



## Le Clerk

The Wild Boy said:


> I understand, but i was also referring generally about the situation in Romania. That isn't the only Italian company, there's many as we all know and we have seen their performance so far.
> 
> If i were Romania in this case i wouldn't give a bad performing company a 2nd, 3rd or 4th chance... If they perform very bad, they shouldn't have a place in the country.
> 
> I also understand that being too strict on certain things will result with less interest of more global construction companies showing interest for (in this case) Romania's construction market. Finding the in - between is the way to go, but also wasting your time with the same companies who have been performing bad and bad through time is a bad thing. Things need to get stricter from Romania's side, and the companies need to realize that they have to get serious, or else they won't have a place in Romania.
> 
> From what i have observed so far, this is exactly the reason for the many delays and slow construction of important roads across Romania. Stick with the safe and trusted companies, allow other companies, have stricter rules, and if they perform bad don't just wait, and kick them out immediately.


If you look at Todini’s history above, it is precisely because of this threat of having its contract terminated due to repeated delays in contract performance, which was going to be followed immediately by Todini being barred from the Romanian market of future contracts, that Todini suddenly decided to actually do some work and that at a fast pace. Same happened with Aktor on lot 3 of A0 south, where after a period of slow pace Aktor started to perform better due to threat of contract termination. Pizzarotti is externalising its jobs to other Romanian builders as an alternative to its own (poor) performance, only Tirrena is failing miserably at all works and is getting closer to being kicked out of Romania.

The problem is now that Romania has much more work to be done than builders, and kicking builders out and terminating contracts is not the best solution because it implies finding other better builders which are difficult to find and in any case the re-contracting procedures are tedious and time consuming.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW: ASTALDI also recovered its delays on PiSi lot 5 (30 km), its pace has doubled in the last 4 months and it progressed from 12% to 28% from July to present according to API. ASTALDI also got a yellow card from CNAIR a few months ago for delays on this lot. They seem to be straightening themselves. 









VIDEO Autostrada A1 Sibiu – Pitești: Astaldi recuperează întârzierile pe lotul 5 Pitești – Curtea de Argeș. Lotul de 30 de kilometri a ajuns la 26-28% și poate fi deschis în 2025


Constructorul Astaldi (Italia) recuperează întârzierile pe lotul 5 al Autostrăzii Sibiu – Pitești, tronsonul cu o lungime de 30 de kilometri dintre




economedia.ro


----------



## Bastiaan85

ALEX001 said:


> Because both Romania and Bulgaria have met all required conditions since 2011, and I think it’s weird that Bulgaria is left out and Romania and Croatia aren’t.


Bulgaria also vetoed North-Macedonia EU candidate status because of the language conflict, before also Greece vetoed it for having its (deemed offensive) original name. Would you also call it "weird" that it wasn't allowed to progress even though it met the required conditions? The whole point of veto power is that it works *apart from requirements*. And thus you can't expect requirements being met to somehow suddenly prevent a veto being cast. UN Security Council resolutions get vetoed all the time even thought they always meet all required conditions.


> They are all so similar if you look at organised crime etc.


The European Commission doesn't share your viewpoint and qualifies Romania as (much) further progressed than Bulgaria. Btw the focal point isn't organised crime but corruption, especially in the judicial system. It goes without saying you can't even begin comparing both to Croatia.


----------



## marty11

Bastiaan85 said:


> According to Austria trade balance, exports, imports by country 2020 | WITS Data, Austria's trade with Romania is roughly double of that with Croatia
> View attachment 4270802
> 
> 
> But still they are very minor partners, 1,10 and 1,66 % of im- and export respectively is far from significant. I wouldn't call their decision to be irrational in that regard. As they stated themselves it's primarily motivated by xenophobia, which is pretty much in line with their recent strong right wing politics. Also see their own border controls which basically contradict the Schengen Agreement that have been going on for a long time. I'm not sure what that has to do with zombies and viruses, it's just classic right wing government behaviour.





marty11 said:


> This is a very insightful interview (google translate required)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INTERVIU. Andrei Caramitru spune că are informații din interiorul OMV Petrom: „De la Viena se indică să cumpere mai scump de 10 ori”
> 
> 
> Andrei Caramitru crede că poziţia Austriei cu privire la intrarea României în Spaţiul Schengen reprezintă un adevărat şantaj economic și că e cu atât mai greu de înțeles cu cât profiturile OMV se fac la Petrom, iar cele ale ERSTE – la BCR, pe baza consumatorilor români. Pe parcursul interviului...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.libertatea.ro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one paragraph...


_I don't think they realize what situation they got themselves into.* OMV does not exist without Petrom. Most of the profits come from Petrom, not OMV. Likewise, at Erste – it does not exist without BCR. If OMV and Erste don't work anymore, neither does Austria, generally speaking, you understand what I'm saying.* They are dependent on us. So they are absolutely crazy what they are doing now! Either it's madness, or they have nowhere to go! I mean, they are more afraid of what the Kremlin can do to them than what the European Commission can do to them. And it also appeared suddenly: until 7-8 months ago, there were supporters. So what happened? Either something happened with Russia or in the discussion from Cotroceni, with Iohannis they were told that their request could not be resolved. _


----------



## Le Clerk

Bastiaan85 said:


> According to Austria trade balance, exports, imports by country 2020 | WITS Data, Austria's trade with Romania is roughly double of that with Croatia
> View attachment 4270802
> 
> 
> But still they are very minor partners, 1,10 and 1,66 % of im- and export respectively is far from significant. I wouldn't call their decision to be irrational in that regard. As they stated themselves it's primarily motivated by xenophobia, which is pretty much in line with their recent strong right wing politics. Also see their own border controls which basically contradict the Schengen Agreement that have been going on for a long time. I'm not sure what that has to do with zombies and viruses, it's just classic right wing government behaviour.


It is not about trade. It is about business done in Romania.

I posted this somehwere else. OMV is the largest Austrian company, in Austria. Half of its revenue more or less is coming from Romanian subsidiaries. This is not trade, it is revenue for OMV, their largest company. And OMV has a total revenue in 2021 of euro 10 b in Romania alone (it will be a lot more in 2022 reports). And this is only in terms of 1 company OMV. Austria has other rich companies in Romania in fields such as banking and insurance. Only Erste subsidiary in Romania has assets of over Euro 5 b. Then there is Reiffesein at Euro 3 b, and then come insurance companies. These are their interests in Romania and are very big not only in terms of Romania, but also Austria.

So the question arises whether the Austrian government is either completely nuts or they have some hidden interests, which is why this could be very critical to Romania.

Austria has never ever opposed to Romania's Schengen accession. Never. Until 16.11.2022. As did for example Nethelrands or France or Germany, with arguments, for a long time. They have been consistent. Austria is simply shocking and jaw dropping. Not only because they never opposed until this veto, but because they lied that most migrants end up in Austria via Romania, which is a lie in the face of FRONTEX/EU statistics.


----------



## AdrianSM_Ro

https://m.ziare.com/brasov/stiri-life-show/panica-la-holzindustrie-schweighofer-si-kronospan-8797754


----------



## Le Clerk

AdrianSM_Ro said:


> https://m.ziare.com/brasov/stiri-life-show/panica-la-holzindustrie-schweighofer-si-kronospan-8797754


So it begins! Very well.


----------



## kdpy

Current Austrian government has very low endorsement and they're trying to pump it desperately.


----------



## Le Clerk

A8 sections under Recovery Fund are going for approval in the government, and so they'll be soon tendered. It is about 60 km for Targu Mures-M Nirajului and Leghin-Pascani.

The mountain section in between (M Nirajului-Leghin ~ 160 km) is under environment review, and should be tendered for works early next year.




















Autostrada Unirii, la un pas de lansarea licitației : ,,capetele" finanțate prin PNRR, pe masa Guvernului pentru aprobare. Loturile de aproape 60 de kilometri de la Târgu Mureș și Târgu Neamț costă 6 miliarde Lei


Loturile de Autostradă de la Târgu Mureș și Târgu Neamț, parțial finanțate prin PNRR sunt la un pas de lansarea licitației pentru proiectare și execuție,




economedia.ro


----------



## cassyo

AdrianSM_Ro said:


> https://m.ziare.com/brasov/stiri-life-show/panica-la-holzindustrie-schweighofer-si-kronospan-8797754


What goes around, comes around.


----------



## MichiH

An eye for an eye. Very, very sad


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> An eye for an eye. Very, very sad


frankly, companies like Schweighofer should've been kicked out some time ago. Their "industry" is to process timber from Romanian virgin woods, which is not very productive to be very nice.

But then again, this is grassroots reaction, from Romanian individuals and companies who in this case refuse to sell or deal with this Austrian company. You should see the avalanche of people destroying ostensibly their bank cards from Austrian banks, or pulling off their accounts from Austrian owned banks etc. There's a popular fury on anything Austrian like I've never seen ever. And it's entirely on Austrian government jerk reaction.

And I wouldn't call this eye for an eye, it is nomal reaction. If someone's pissing on you, you get the hell out.

--

Meanwhile, Romania almost cut diplomatic ties with Austria by withdrawing its ambassador to Vienna. This is unprecedented.


----------



## AdrianSM_Ro

𝗜𝗻𝗰𝗮 𝘂𝗻 𝗻𝗼𝘂 𝗱𝗿𝘂𝗺 𝗱𝗲 𝗺𝗮𝗿𝗲 𝘃𝗶𝘁𝗲𝘇𝗮 𝗽𝗲𝗻𝘁𝗿𝘂 𝗥𝗼𝗺𝗮𝗻𝗶𝗮
The Government Decision for the approval of the technical-economic indicators related to the construction of the Express Road connecting the Satu Mare Ring Road (VO Satu Mare) and the Romanian-Hungarian border (Oar) was published in the Official Gazette of Romania. 
The project aims to build a section of the Express Road between Satu Mare (Satu Mare Bypass) and Oar, where it will connect with the M49 Express Road, in order to ensure a faster route for long-distance passenger and freight traffic, through high travel speed. 
The express road will cross the administrative areas of Satu Mare and Vetis and the following works are planned: 
✅️ 10.831 km of the Express Road
✅️ 4,031 km connecting road between the Satu Mare - Oar Expressway and DN19
✅️ 2 lanes in each direction, 21.50 m wide
✅️ Road junction VO Satu Mare 
✅️ Road junction with the DN19 link road 
✅️ Art works
● Road junction overpass at VO Satu Mare, km 0+408
● Passage on the expressway over DC60, km 3+068
● Passage on expressway over local road, km 6+051
● Other underpasses 
✅️ S3 service spaces, left/right 
✅️ Maintenance and Coordination Centre
✅️ Consolidation works
✅️ Hydrotechnical works
✅️ Restoration of road links 
✅️ Environmental protection works
✅️ Traffic safety (including traffic monitoring system - ITS) 
ℹ The National Road Infrastructure Management Company #CNAIR will shortly start the tendering procedure for the execution of the works, and given that we already have the technical project completed, we will enter directly into the execution phase, which will take 24 months.
ℹ The total value of the investment is 1,087,359 thousand lei with VAT, and the financing of the investment is through the Large Infrastructure Operational Programme 2014-2020 #POIM and the Transport Operational Programme 2021-2027 #POT. 
ℹ This project is part of the Somes Expres, Livada-Petea North sector, and in 𝘗𝘳𝘰𝘨𝘳𝘢𝘮𝘶𝘭 𝘐𝘯𝘷𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘪𝘵𝘪𝘰𝘯𝘢𝘭 𝘱𝘦𝘯𝘵𝘳𝘶 𝘥𝘦𝘻𝘷𝘰𝘭𝘵𝘢𝘳𝘦𝘢 𝘪𝘯𝘧𝘳𝘢𝘴𝘵𝘳𝘶𝘤𝘵𝘶𝘳𝘪𝘪 𝘥𝘦 𝘵𝘳𝘢𝘯𝘴𝘱𝘰𝘳𝘵 𝘱𝘦𝘯𝘵𝘳𝘶 𝘱𝘦𝘳𝘪𝘰𝘢𝘥𝘢 2021-2030 it is listed as part of cross-border corridor 3 CTF3-Someș. 

Source: Irinel Ionel Scriosteanu


----------



## Le Clerk

@MichiH : here's a good read if you want to know more on the Schengen drama. are your Austrian BTW? 🍺









THE VIEW FROM MITTELEUROPA: Explaining the Austrian veto of Schengen membership for Romania and Bulgaria


Never pass up an opportunity to use foreign policy as a prop in domestic theatre. This is the mantra apparently taken to heart by the Austrian ...




www.intellinews.com


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> are your Austrian BTW? 🍺


Hell, no! Hell! I'm not! 

I count how much nights I've spent in each country I've been to. Austria is no. 4 because I've been there quite often when I was a child. Romania is 3rd out of 28 countries! Italy is 2nd.


----------



## Dyziol84

Check turist movments from Austria to Croatia and Romania.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

UMB is allegedly the winner again on the remaining lots of A7 Buzau-Focsani


----------



## bewu1

Do you know exaxct opening dates for A3 sections to be open in 2023 A3 Motorway Bucharest - Bors (Transylvania Motorway) ?


----------



## sponge_bob

*Careful Now *!


Le Clerk said:


> Meanwhile, Romania almost cut diplomatic ties with Austria by withdrawing its ambassador to Vienna. This is unprecedented.


You need Austrian companies to build your mountain highways and no mountain highways = no network. Same with complex HS railway projects. 

Where would you be today without Strabag and Porr ?????


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> *Careful Now *!
> 
> You need Austrian companies to build your mountain highways and no mountain highways = no network. Same with complex HS railway projects.
> 
> Where would you be today without Strabag and Porr ?????


Most probably Romania will be picky. STRABAG and PORR are doing a terrific job, they have no worries.

Forest choppers such as Schweighofer have everything to worry. Banks too. And oil co’s.

But, Austria and Romania will probably come to a deal before anything gets worse.


----------



## satanism

sponge_bob said:


> *Careful Now *!
> 
> You need Austrian companies to build your mountain highways and no mountain highways = no network. Same with complex HS railway projects.
> 
> Where would you be today without Strabag and Porr ?????


Well, I'm sorry but Austria is not the exclusive go to place for building mountainous motorways. I'm sure there's no gap in the market and should those companies leave the market, a bunch of other ones will jump and take the spot.


----------



## cassyo

Far from any conspiracy theory, I for one am surprised, however, that no one have made any connection between the apparent decrease of Holland opposition and the raising of the new one of Austria. Until now, at least .

I may be wrong, but...
What about the risk that a new opposer to appear while Romania will be engaged to come to an agreement with the former countries ?


----------



## Le Clerk

Next week, Thursday, Porr will open PiSi 1. 😆

And then Porr will start working on PiSi 4 , including a double tunnel. Again, as long Porr is a decent company, and it is, all will be perfect as until now. No one in his right mind will want to mess with Porr’s jobs as they are critical to Romania as well.


----------



## ALEX001

Mascarpone1337 said:


> Word on the street is that UMB will win the entirety of A7 Bacau-Pascani which will also include the first kilometer of A8 motorway
> 
> View attachment 4297287


How exactly does it have the first kilometer of the A8? The wind turbine interchange?


----------



## Le Clerk

Mascarpone1337 said:


> Word on the street is that UMB will win the entirety of A7 Bacau-Pascani which will also include the first kilometer of A8 motorway
> 
> View attachment 4297287


UMB will also sign tomorrow for the longest section of A7 Focsani-Bacau (96 km) for about euro 1.3 b.

This motorway will remain in history as UMB Motorway. 



ALEX001 said:


> How exactly does it have the first kilometer of the A8? The wind turbine interchange?


 yes


----------



## Le Clerk

cassyo said:


> It is not about the A6 delay, yet whether A6 will ever exist, rather.


A6 Bucharest-Alexandria (90 km) will be tendered for works next year, when FS+TD is ready. What are you talking about?!

Then planning of A6 between Craiova and Filiasi is ongoing, with completion also next year.

As for Filiasi-Drobeta-Lugoj-Caransebes, is in planning acquisition.


----------



## sponge_bob

cassyo said:


> It is not about the A6 delay, yet whether A6 will ever exist, rather.


It could end up as an expressway yet, the DX6. The Bulgarian end of the Ten-T Timisoara-Sofia corridor is being built as expressway already. This would reduce costs and make the alignment more flexible if it is not a 130kph alignment...again reducing costs. I honestly don't think the mountain A6 will start in this decade whatever it is, it will have to go onto the 2040 schedule for the 'extended core' as they call it in Brussels.


----------



## Le Clerk

expropriation procedures for A13 Sibiu-Fagaras opened. tender for works was launched in august 2022


----------



## Le Clerk

AKTOR is promising to CNAIR to increase pace on A0 south lot 3 from 25% now to 45% in March 2023, to get away with contract termination. 









VIDEO Autostrada București Sud: Ministrul Grindeanu merge în continuare pe mâna Aktor. Grecii promit să ducă șantierul lotului 3 de la 25% la 45% până în martie 2023. Contractul nu va fi reziliat


Șantierul lotului 3 al Autostrăzii A0 București Sud merge cu frâna de mână trasă, la peste un an de la primele lucrări, Aktor (Grecia) ajungând la un




economedia.ro


----------



## cassyo

sponge_bob said:


> It could end up as an expressway yet, the DX6. The Bulgarian end of the Ten-T Timisoara-Sofia corridor is being built as expressway already. This would reduce costs and make the alignment more flexible if it is not a 130kph alignment...again reducing costs. I honestly don't think the mountain A6 will start in this decade whatever it is, it will have to go onto the 2040 schedule for the 'extended core' as they call it in Brussels.


Expressway yes, DX6 (DEx6) -not even :


----------



## Le Clerk

DEx 11 A3-Oradea by-pass (19 km) U/C by Strabag, at 40% completion, TBO next year in advance of schedule


----------



## Le Clerk

A3 Nadaselu-Zimbor (30 km), U/C by UMB at 50% completion


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> I honestly don't think the mountain A6 will start in this decade whatever it is, it will have to go onto the 2040 schedule for the 'extended core' as they call it in Brussels.


A6 mountain construction will probably be started around 2027. Meanwhile some nearby sections such as Filiasi-Drobeta, and Lugoj-Caransebes-Domasnea will probably be already U/C, while Craiova-Filiasi and Bucharest-Alexandria will be close to completion/completed. They will also need to figure out a connection with Calafat-Vidin bridge.


----------



## Le Clerk

a 27 km truck column has built up at RO--UA border at Siret. note that trucks are lined actually on 2 lines. 



















Coloana de tiruri spre Vama Siret are circa 27 de kilometri / Traficul rutier dinspre Rădăuți spre Suceava este oprit


Coloana de tiruri care se îndreaptă spre Vama Siret, pe DN 2, se întinde, joi dimineaţă, pe aproximativ 27 de kilometri. În zonă sunt mai multe echipaje




www.g4media.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

Le Clerk said:


> UMB will also sign tomorrow for the longest section of A7 Focsani-Bacau (96 km) for about euro 1.3 b.
> 
> This motorway will remain in history as UMB Motorway.
> 
> yes


signed !


----------



## AdrianSM_Ro

𝗔𝘂𝘁𝗼𝘀𝘁𝗿𝗮𝗱𝗮 𝗠𝗼𝗹𝗱𝗼𝘃𝗲𝗶 #𝗔𝟳 
𝗥𝗘𝗖𝗢𝗥𝗗: 𝟯 𝗰𝗼𝗻𝘁𝗿𝗮𝗰𝘁𝗲 𝘀𝗲𝗺𝗻𝗮𝘁𝗲 𝗽𝗲𝗻𝘁𝗿𝘂 𝗮𝗽𝗿𝗼𝗮𝗽𝗲 𝟭𝟬𝟬 𝗸𝗺 𝗱𝗲 𝗮𝘂𝘁𝗼𝘀𝘁𝗿𝗮𝗱𝗮
Today took place the signing of the contracts for the execution of the works of the 3 lots of the Focșani-Bacău Motorway, between the designated winner, SPEDITION UMB SRL - SA&PE CONSTRUCT SRL - TEHNOSTRADE SRL Association and the beneficiary, the National Road Infrastructure Management Company #CNAIR, through the General Director Cristian Pistol. 
The 3 lots have a total length of 95.9 km and the works foreseen in the execution contracts are: 
➡ 𝗟𝗼𝘁𝘂𝗹 𝟭 𝗙𝗼𝗰𝘀𝗮𝗻𝗶 - 𝗗𝗼𝗺𝗻𝗲𝘀𝘁𝗶 𝗧𝗮𝗿𝗴, with a total length of 35.60 km (km 0+000 to km 35+ 600) and an awarded value of 2.354 billion lei, excluding VAT:
🔹️ 2 road junctions 
🔹️ 32 bridges and overpasses
🔹️ 2 short-stay car parks 
🔹️ 1 Maintenance and Coordination Centre 
➡ 𝗟𝗼𝘁𝘂𝗹 𝟮 𝗗𝗼𝗺𝗻𝗲𝘀𝘁𝗶 𝗧𝗮𝗿𝗴 - 𝗥𝗮𝗰𝗮𝗰𝗶𝘂𝗻𝗶, with a total length of 38.78 km (km 35+600 to km 74+380) and an awarded value of RON 2.485 billion, excluding VAT:
🔹️ 2 road junctions 
🔹️ 35 bridges and overpasses
🔹️ 2 short-stay car parks 
🔹️ 1 Maintenance and Coordination Centre 
➡ 𝗟𝗼𝘁𝘂𝗹 𝟯 𝗥𝗮𝗰𝗮𝗰𝗶𝘂𝗻𝗶 - 𝗠𝘂𝗻𝗶𝗰𝗶𝗽𝗶𝘂𝗹 𝗕𝗮𝗰𝗮𝘂, with a length of 21.52 km (km 74+380 to km 95+902.35) and an awarded value of 1.673 billion lei, excluding VAT:
🔹️ 1 road junction
🔹️ 24 bridges and overpasses
🔹️ 1 Maintenance and Coordination Centre 
ℹ As we already have the technical design done for each lot, it will go straight into the execution phase, which will take 30 months.
ℹ The project is included in the National Recovery and Resilience Plan (NRRP). 
📍 The motorway route runs through the administrative territories of Vrancea and Bacău counties. 

source: Irinel Ionel Scriosteanu


----------



## sponge_bob

€13m a km for Bacau Pascani which is not rough country is it???


----------



## Mascarpone1337

sponge_bob said:


> €13m a km for Bacau Pascani which is not rough country is it???


Marshland
Only the southern quarter is field terrain
South of a7 bacau


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ so probably big embankments !?

——

first drive on A1 PiSi lot1 Sibiu-Boita opened today


----------



## Mascarpone1337

or dense gravel foundation, don't know. We will see in a few weeks


----------



## Le Clerk

the A10 running hill near Oiejdea recently fixed and opened by AKTOR


----------



## Le Clerk

A8 under Recovery Fund will be approved for investment on Monday, and then put through tender procedures for construction works by the end of year. Interesting whether UMB will go for that as well. 

it is 52 km of motorway plus 2 km of connection road, for euro 1.3 b.


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> A8 under Recovery Fund will be approved for investment on Monday, and then put through tender procedures for construction works by the end of year. Interesting whether UMB will go for that as well.
> 
> it is 52 km of motorway plus 2 km of connection road, for euro 1.3 b.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300775


Isn’t that A8 hilly or even a mountain section?
I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s UMB combined with EuroAsfalt from BiH  will apply for the tender of A8.
Or, if UMB has already reached its maximum capacity, EuroAsfalt could team up with its partner from Skopje (forgot its name)  for A8.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> I read _Drumul expres Arad-Oradea_ all over the place.
> 
> There is an article claiming that the design speed of the expressway is 140km/h:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au fost aprobați indicatorii tehnico-economici pentru Drumul expres Arad-Oradea - BIHON
> 
> 
> Drumul expres a fost convenit în cadrul parteneriatului dintre Compania Națională de Administrare a Infrastructurii Rutiere, Primăria municipiului Oradea, Primăria municipiului Arad și Consiliul Județean Bihor, respectiv Arad. Drumul expres va avea 120 de kilometri, o viteză de proiectare de 140...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bihon.ro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driving the expresway will be save at a speed of 100 or 120km/h because the design speed is 140km/h.
> 
> Yep, it's odd but... We will see


all articles quote the politicians' declarations that it is an "expressway", but then all articles quote the design speed of 140 kph from the approved technical indicators. they are pros !


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Thanks! A7 puzzles me most. There are so many postings about "to be awarded soon", "awarded", "challenged", "to be signed soon", "to be signed very soon", "signed".... and a lot of estimated completion date prediction outlook wet dreams in combination with infinitive maybe likely extendable funding deadlines.... It's hard to keep being up-to-date


@MichiH

here you go for A7. I hope this is clear.

*A7 stats:
20% is U/C
50% is signed
100% is awarded

*there is also a 16 km section which is in use as Bacau by-pass, opened since 2021.
---*

A7 Ploiesti-Buzau: 63 km in total
lot 1 - 21 km: U/C by Pizzarotti
lot 2 - 28 km: U/C by Coni Trace
lot 3 - 14 km: awarded to Nurol but under dispute

A7 Buzau-Focsani: 83 km in total
lot 1 - 5 km: U/C by UMB
lot 2 - 31 km: awarded to UMB, under dispute
lot 3 - 36 km: awarded to UMB, under dispute
lot 4 - 11 km: U/C by UMB

Focsani-Bacau: 96 km in total
lot 1 - 35.6 km: signed with UMB
lot 2 - 39 km: signed with UMB
lot 3 - 21.5 km: signed with UMB

Bacau-Pascani: 77 km in total
Lot 1 - 30 km: awarded to UMB
Lot 2 - 19 km: awarded to UMB
Lot 3 - 28 km: awarded to UMB


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Took me 5 minutes on photoshop to make this map more accurate and up to date:
U/C is now ~550 km


----------



## Le Clerk

Mascarpone1337 said:


> Took me 5 minutes on photoshop to make this map more accurate and up to date:
> U/C is now ~550 km
> 
> View attachment 4315407


it needs to be mentioned the black line means stage of pre-tender (and post planing complete). A lot more is currently in planning and doesn't show on the map.

PS: A8 bridge on the Prut should also show up, it is past planning, and in approval for tender.


----------



## cricric

And also DX Satu Mare-HU border.


----------



## MichiH

Mascarpone1337 said:


> Took me 5 minutes on photoshop to make this map more accurate and up to date:
> U/C is now ~550 km
> 
> View attachment 4315564


You expect A3 openings this month?


----------



## Mascarpone1337

MichiH said:


> You expect A3 openings this month?


The map doesn't belong to me, i just fiddeled with the marker to update it. Didn't bother to whiteout the dates.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> *A7 stats:
> 20% is U/C
> 50% is signed
> 100% is awarded
> *there is also a 16 km section which is in use as Bacau by-pass, opened since 2021.*


Thanks  However, there is also some A7 north of Pascani, isn't it? 100% awarded is jumping the gun....


----------



## Mascarpone1337

MichiH said:


> Thanks  However, there is also some A7 north of Pascani, isn't it? 100% awarded is jumping the gun....


FS is not finished so i'm not drawing unless the route is published


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Thanks  However, there is also some A7 north of Pascani, isn't it? 100% awarded is jumping the gun....


yes, there is another 120 km north of Pascani to Siret and UA border but that is yet under planing.


----------



## Le Clerk

Mascarpone1337 said:


> Took me 5 minutes on photoshop to make this map more accurate and up to date:
> U/C is now ~550 km
> 
> View attachment 4315617


That is about 1,000 km on top of 1.000 km now in use (995 to be exact) to be built and opened by 2027.

PS: A9 should also be on that map. FS is completed AFAIK, and it is planned for tendering for works next year.


----------



## sponge_bob

Let me see.   

*Yesterday* the entire A7 was built in 4 years time.


Le Clerk said:


> By 2026 there should be a full motorway from Bucharest to UA border @ Siret where currently there are huge lines of trucks. And possibly A8 completed between Tg Neamt and MD border.


*Today* it is not even permitted yet.


Le Clerk said:


> yes, there is another 120 km north of Pascani to Siret and UA border but that is yet under planing.


Time Is quite short if the northern A7 is to be procured as a DB project, there won't even be an agreed design until 2024 in that case.


----------



## MichiH

Mascarpone1337 said:


> FS is not finished so i'm not drawing unless the route is published


My comment was to the A7 summary only, not to your map


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Let me see.
> 
> *Yesterday* the entire A7 was built in 4 years time.
> 
> *Today* it is not even permitted yet.
> 
> Time Is quite short if the northern A7 is to be procured as a DB project, there won't even be an agreed design until 2024 in that case.


you know very very well A7 only up to Pascani is under Recovery Fund and must be completed by 2026. that's what I've always said. 

the rest will be under EU budget 2020-2027/29, and will be completed under this period. but the 120 km section from Pascani to UA border will be prioritsed to be completed faster, by 2026 most likely.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> yes, there is another 120 km north of Pascani to Siret and UA border but that is yet under planing.


@sponge_bob beated me 

But since @Le Clerk does not remember what he wrote:



Le Clerk said:


> A7 Pascani-Siret (~100 km) is in planning currently, and we might see next year tenders for works on at least half of that section.
> Tg Neamt-Ungheni is also in planning currently, but we should see tenders for works next year as well on this section, starting with the motorway bridge over the Prut river between RO-MD which should be tendered for works in the first months of next year.
> *By 2026 there should be a full motorway from Bucharest to UA border @ Siret* where currently there are huge lines of trucks. And possibly A8 completed between Tg Neamt and MD border.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> @sponge_bob beated me
> 
> But since @Le Clerk does not remember what he wrote:


yes, I said that again above. If you are trolling again, please go.


----------



## Le Clerk

about A7 Buzău-Focșani lot 4 I/C by UMB : the really shitty weather of December in Romania in which UMB is actually doing works. mud all over.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Mascarpone1337 said:


> Took me 5 minutes on photoshop to make this map more accurate and up to date:
> U/C is now ~550 km
> 
> View attachment 4315617


What about all the planned express roads near the Braila Bridge?

You're not telling me that in the next 4 - 5 years or so, there won't be any new express road to connect to Galati - Braila?

Edit:

Also what about the motorway to the Serbian border?

And why is there a gap on A8 near Pascani?


----------



## valkrav

Mascarpone1337 said:


> Took me 5 minutes on photoshop to make this map ...
> 
> View attachment 4315617


Is so called Bear tunnel on A1 just under construction?


----------



## Mascarpone1337

valkrav said:


> Is so called Bear tunnel on A1 just under construction?


y


----------



## Mascarpone1337

The Wild Boy said:


> What about all the planned express roads near the Braila Bridge?
> 
> You're not telling me that in the next 4 - 5 years or so, there won't be any new express road to connect to Galati - Braila?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Also what about the motorway to the Serbian border?
> 
> And why is there a gap on A8 near Pascani?


As i said, I will mark them when we will see the final path and the feasibility study


----------



## Le Clerk

For A9 Timișoara-SRB border, the alignment has been concluded early this year. It is scheduled for tendering of works next year.


----------



## ALEX001

Le Clerk said:


> For A9 Timișoara-SRB border, the alignment has been concluded early this year. It is scheduled for tendering of works next year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318594


Does Serbia also have a motorway planned to the Romanian border? And if so what is its alignment?


----------



## Le Clerk

ALEX001 said:


> Does Serbia also have a motorway planned to the Romanian border? And if so what is its alignment?


yes, they do have some plans but they are not yet complete or definitive with regard to the alignment to Romania, AFAIK.


----------



## Le Clerk

the government approved the investment into A8 sections under Recovery Funds: 52 km for an estimated euro 1.3 b.

Tenders for works will follow soon.

Question: section from Motca to Pascani is under A7 UMB!?


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> the government approved the investment into A8 sections under Recovery Funds: 52 km for an estimated euro 1.3 b.


Romania will spend a total of €2.4bn on new roads next year. Contract awards this year, mainly to be completed by 2024-5, came to €3.65bn. 









Boost for Romania’s road spending


A big boost for is being seen for Romania’s road spending.




www.worldhighways.com


----------



## cassyo

*A7 Ploiesti -Buzau Lot 1 u/c - warrior tomb discovered- sec. IV-V A.D.*

Following to the area archeological potential ( based upon Pietroasele Treasure, discovered two hundred years ago) , mentioned here a few months ago, a first important new discovery has now appeared : a tomb of a warrior , most probably a prince, has been discovered.
Here are some artefacts :

golden encrusted sword and dagger
golden mask
quiver with arrows.
bronze cauldron
cca one hundred golden pieces on-the-whole

There is also a part of the horse skeleton.

* Edited *: due to bad weather conditions and security problems, the whole inventory of the site has been lifted and transported to the Archeology Institute. As such no usual delay will occur (2-3 weeks usually) for the motorway construction.












> * VIDEO Pe traseul viitoarei autostrăzi Ploiești - Buzău s-a descoperit mormântul unui războinic de acum peste 1500 de ani *
> 
> Vlad Barza • HotNews.ro
> 
> 
> 
> *Pe traseul viitoarei autostrăzi A7 Ploiești a fost făcută o descoperire arheologică de excepție, un mormânt de războinic din secolele IV - V, fiind găsite peste 120 de piese, printre care arme (spadă, pumnal), dar și podoabe de aur pentru războinic și pentru decorarea calului, anunță CNAIR.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mormant princiar descoperit intre Ploiesti si Buzau, pe traseul viitoarei autostraziFoto: CNAIR
> *Despre descoperire*
> Ca parte a studiului de fezabilitate pentru lotul 1 al autostrăzi A7, Ploiești - Buzău au fost făcute și săpături arheologice și a fost descoperit mormântul unui călăreț care a trăit la începutului așa-numitei „perioadă a migrațiilor”, adică acum 16-17 secole.
> 
> 
> 
> A fost descoperită și o parte din cal, dar și o sabie și un pumnal, decorate cu aur, un cazan de bronz, dar și tolba cu săgeți. Războinicul avea aplicată pe față o mască din aur. Omul era important, posibil un prinț, și a fost îngropat cu multe însemne sociale ce denotă importanța sa în acea epocă.
> *Despre Autostrada Moldovei*
> Autostrada „Moldovei” A7 are aproape 440 km de la Ploiești (Dumbrava/A3) și până la Siret, la granița cu Ucraina. De la Ploiești până la Pașcani (circa 320 de km) a fost prinsă pe finanțare PNRR, planul pe termen scurt gândit de UE pentru relansarea economiilor post-pandemie. Condiția esențială: proiectele să fie finalizate până în 2026.
> 
> Până în acest moment, au fost contractate doar două loturi (49 km) din cele trei de pe Ploiești (Dumbrava) - Buzău și cele două loturi de capăt (16km) ale tronsonului Buzău - Focșani (4 loturi - total 83 km).
> *Ce spune CNAIR*
> Descoperire arheologică impresionantă pe lotul Ploiești-Buzău al A7.
> Pentru proiectul de infrastructură Autostrada A7, Ploiești-Buzău, investigațiile arheologice planificate la faza studiului de fezabilitate au fost limitate, deoarece unele suprafețe din traseu nu erau expropriate și, din acest motiv, arheologii s-au aflat în imposibilitatea de a avea acces în teren, chiar dacă legislația prevede realizarea studiilor geotehnice, arheologice etc. pe întregul traseu al proiectului de infrastructură rutieră (încă din această etapă!).
> 
> 
> Chiar și în această situație, pe lotul 1 al proiectului menționat, pe aproximativ 14 kilometri din cei 21 de kilometri, s-a putut realiza diagnosticul arheologic intruziv la faza studiului de fezabilitate și au fost identificate patru situri arheologice. Ulterior, prin finalizarea diagnosticului arheologic intruziv, în faza de execuție, au mai fost repertoriate alte patru situri.
> Cercetarea arheologică preventivă a unuia dintre siturile identificate a livrat o descoperire de excepție, respectiv un mormânt princiar – al unui războinic – datat, pe baza inventarului, în epoca migrațiilor.
> Mormântul surprinde prin inventarul variat și bogat, de la arme minuțios realizate și decorate până la piese de podoabă din aur atât pentru defunct, cât și pentru calul cu care acesta a fost înmormântat.
> 
> Cercetarea arheologică este realizată de specialiști din cadrul Institutului de Arheologie „Vasile Pârvan” din București care s-au străduit, în condiții extrem de dificile din punct de vedere al stării vremii, să preleveze toate informațiile pe care le livrează acest tip de descoperire.
> 
> Inventarul funerar, precum și osemintele au fost colectate cu o deosebită atenție și, în acest moment, se află la laboratorul institutului pentru a fi curățate, conservate în condiții proprii și restaurate, urmând a fi expuse publicului în viitorul apropiat.







_sciencehotnews_


----------



## Le Clerk

Trans-Parîng by Strabag, underpass on the ski slope.


----------



## AdrianSM_Ro

𝗩𝗲𝘀𝘁𝗲 𝗯𝘂𝗻𝗮 𝗽𝗲𝗻𝘁𝗿𝘂 𝗠𝗼𝗹𝗱𝗼𝘃𝗮 𝗱𝗲 𝗽𝗲 𝗮𝗺𝗯𝗲𝗹𝗲 𝗺𝗮𝗹𝘂𝗿𝗶 𝗮𝗹𝗲 𝗣𝗿𝘂𝘁𝘂𝗹𝘂𝗶 
Funding has been approved for 𝗰𝗼𝗻𝘀𝘁𝗿𝘂𝗰𝘁𝗶𝗮 𝗣𝗼𝗱𝘂𝗹𝘂𝗶 𝗿𝘂𝘁𝗶𝗲𝗿 𝗨𝗻𝗴𝗵𝗲𝗻𝗶 (𝗥𝗢) - 𝗨𝗻𝗴𝗵𝗲𝗻𝗶 (𝗠𝗗), project submitted by Romania under the Connecting Europe Facility (CEF) programme worth 16. The tendering procedure for the execution of the works will start shortly. 
The main features foreseen are: 
✅️ 261.20 m long new bridge over the Prut
✅️ 13 m width of new bridge (Phase I) + 11.25 m (Phase II)
✅️ 8 m width of roadway side 
✅️ 1 km long route 
✅️ 4 x 3,75 m roadway connecting road 
✅️ border crossing control point, which will be equipped with parking areas for large vehicles, cars and enclosed areas for thorough checks of cars and lorries 
➡ The Ungheni Bridge is a necessity for both Romania and Moldova, whose purpose is to support economic, social and brotherly relations between the two sides. It will help to improve Romania's economic competitiveness through the development of transport infrastructure, serving international transit traffic of goods and people. 
➡ It will interconnect the road infrastructures between both countries: the Târgu Mureș - Iași - Ungheni - state border motorway (on the territory of Romania) and the R1 national road Chisinau - Ungheni - border with Romania (on the territory of the Republic of Moldova). 
ℹ The feasibility study has been finalised by the Romanian side, as well as obtaining the Environmental Agreement, which was issued on 18 November. 
ℹ The bridge is part of the A8 motorway project and will also have a border crossing point.
We are looking forward to a good cooperation with the representatives of the Ministry of Infrastructure and Regional Development of the Republic of Moldova, which is why I am convinced that we will achieve what we have set out to do as soon as possible. 
Source: Irinel Ionel Scriosteanu


----------



## Le Clerk

So CNAIR is keeping tabs on this one too. We’ll see tenders for works on this A8 bridge soon, following the 52 km section of A8 under Recovery Funds. A8 is starting to take shape and it will be the new kid on the block after A7.


----------



## Le Clerk

POS-T (transport program) for Romania was approved by the EC. It implies a total expenditure of Euro 9.6 b of which Euro 4.6 b is EU grants, the rest being loans by Romania (this is both roads and rail). Very little grants IMO considering the long list of projects planned under the POS-T (see below), even though this comes on top of Recovery Funds for roads which is another Euro 8 b, of which about half is also loans.

*Projects phased from 2014–2020:*

A1 Sibiu – Piteşti (lots 1,4,5) – euro 926,4 m

– A0 Sud – euro 507,3 m

– DEx12 Pitești – Craiova – euro 775,2 m

– A3 on-going projects between Bors and Tg Mures

*New projects:*

– A1 Piteşti – Sibiu (lots 2,3) – Euro 1,847 b

– A7 Pașcani – Suceava – Siret (101,5 km) – euro 638.8 m

– A0 North Nord plus radial expressways – Euro 1,112 b

– A8 Tg. Neamț- Iași – Ungheni – euro 875,5 m

– A3 Ploieşti – Comarnic-Braşov – Euro 1,570 b

– Autostrada Sibiu – Brașov – Euro 1,479 b

– A11 Arad – Oradea; Euro 522,6 m

– A6 București – Alexandria (phase 1 of București – Craiova) – Euro 367,5 m

– A13 Brașov – Bacău (including Bypass Brașov Nord) – Euro 2,364 b

– A6 Craiova – Filiaşi – Drobeta Turnu Severin (Phase 1); Euro 300 m

– A6 Dr.Tr.Severin – Caransebeș – Lugoj (Phase 2); euro 800 m

A lot of other projects which are not on the list (especially expressways) will be funded from the budget only, probably another 8 b euros.

So in total Romania could spend Euro 25 b for infrastructure by 2030, of which only euro 8 b are EU grants, the rest of Euro 17 b are Romanian budget funds.


----------



## Le Clerk

AdrianSM_Ro said:


> 𝗩𝗲𝘀𝘁𝗲 𝗯𝘂𝗻𝗮 𝗽𝗲𝗻𝘁𝗿𝘂 𝗠𝗼𝗹𝗱𝗼𝘃𝗮 𝗱𝗲 𝗽𝗲 𝗮𝗺𝗯𝗲𝗹𝗲 𝗺𝗮𝗹𝘂𝗿𝗶 𝗮𝗹𝗲 𝗣𝗿𝘂𝘁𝘂𝗹𝘂𝗶
> Funding has been approved for 𝗰𝗼𝗻𝘀𝘁𝗿𝘂𝗰𝘁𝗶𝗮 𝗣𝗼𝗱𝘂𝗹𝘂𝗶 𝗿𝘂𝘁𝗶𝗲𝗿 𝗨𝗻𝗴𝗵𝗲𝗻𝗶 (𝗥𝗢) - 𝗨𝗻𝗴𝗵𝗲𝗻𝗶 (𝗠𝗗), project submitted by Romania under the Connecting Europe Facility (CEF) programme worth 16. The tendering procedure for the execution of the works will start shortly.
> The main features foreseen are:
> ✅️ 261.20 m long new bridge over the Prut
> ✅️ 13 m width of new bridge (Phase I) + 11.25 m (Phase II)
> ✅️ 8 m width of roadway side
> ✅️ 1 km long route
> ✅️ 4 x 3,75 m roadway connecting road
> ✅️ border crossing control point, which will be equipped with parking areas for large vehicles, cars and enclosed areas for thorough checks of cars and lorries
> ➡ The Ungheni Bridge is a necessity for both Romania and Moldova, whose purpose is to support economic, social and brotherly relations between the two sides. It will help to improve Romania's economic competitiveness through the development of transport infrastructure, serving international transit traffic of goods and people.
> ➡ It will interconnect the road infrastructures between both countries: the Târgu Mureș - Iași - Ungheni - state border motorway (on the territory of Romania) and the R1 national road Chisinau - Ungheni - border with Romania (on the territory of the Republic of Moldova).
> ℹ The feasibility study has been finalised by the Romanian side, as well as obtaining the Environmental Agreement, which was issued on 18 November.
> ℹ The bridge is part of the A8 motorway project and will also have a border crossing point.
> We are looking forward to a good cooperation with the representatives of the Ministry of Infrastructure and Regional Development of the Republic of Moldova, which is why I am convinced that we will achieve what we have set out to do as soon as possible.
> Source: Irinel Ionel Scriosteanu


The EU approved co-funding for the Ro-Md bridge at Ungheni under the CEF-T *Military Mobility.*









Pachetul Mobilitate Militară : Comisia Europeană a aprobat o finanțare de 17 milioane Euro pentru Podul peste Prut de la Ungheni. Va fi primul pod cu 4 benzi între România și Republica Moldova


Comisia Europeană a aprobat o finanțare nerambursabilă de 16,5 milioane Euro pentru construirea Podului peste Prut de la Ungheni, proiectul primului pod




economedia.ro


----------



## Theijs

Le Clerk said:


> POS-T (transport program) for Romania was approved by the EC. It implies a total expenditure of Euro 9.6 b of which Euro 4.6 b is EU grants, the rest being loans by Romania (this is both roads and rail). Very little grants IMO considering the long list of projects planned under the POS-T (see below), even though this comes on top of Recovery Funds for roads which is another Euro 8 b, of which about half is also loans.
> 
> ..list…
> 
> A lot of other projects which are not on the list (especially expressways) will be funded from the budget only, probably another 8 b euros.
> 
> So in total Romania could spend Euro 25 b for infrastructure by 2030, of which only euro 8 b are EU grants, the rest of Euro 17 b are Romanian budget funds.


So which is the list of express ways under POS-T?
Or is this something for the SSC ‘roads’ forum?


----------



## Le Clerk

Theijs said:


> So which is the list of express ways under POS-T?
> Or is this something for the SSC ‘roads’ forum?


POS-T is the Romanian designation for the transport planning under EU funds 2021-2027. This has just been approved by the EU.


----------



## cricric

Arad-Oradea will be a DX. Page 5:


https://mol.oradea.ro/storage/35148/HCL-1127_22.pdf


----------



## adymartianul

Le Clerk said:


> – A6 Craiova – Filiaşi – Drobeta Turnu Severin (Phase 1); Euro 300 m


I guess this is actually Craiova - Filiasi (~35km). Craiova - DTS is around 100km.


----------



## bogdymol

All contracts between CNAIR and the italian constructor Tirrena Scavi were terminated today due to poor performance and long delays:

DEx12 Craiova - Pitesti lot 1
Timisoara bypass
Some works on old Bucharest ring road


----------



## Le Clerk

adymartianul said:


> I guess this is actually Craiova - Filiasi (~35km). Craiova - DTS is around 100km.


these are allocations from the POS T. The actual cost can be 5x this allocation.


----------



## AdrianSM_Ro

We have sent to ANAP for validation the documents for the construction of sections A8, financed by PNRR!
Section I (24.4 km): Târgu Mureș - Miercurea Nirajului and connection with the A3 motorway
Section III (29.91 km): Leghin - Târgu Neamț (Moțca)
Once the documents have been validated, we will be able to put the contracts for the design and execution of these sections of the Unirii Motorway (A8) out to tender. 
The duration of each contract is 30 months, of which 6 months for the design phase and 24 months for the execution phase.
ANAP has a maximum of 10 days, according to the law, to complete the verification of the tender documents.

Source:Log in or sign up to view


----------



## Theijs

bogdymol said:


> All contracts between CNAIR and the italian constructor Tirrena Scavi were terminated today due to poor performance and long delays:
> 
> A12 Craiova - Pitesti lot 1
> Timisoara bypass
> Some works on old Bucharest ring road


Any drone update of Timișoara bypass?


----------



## MichiH

sponge_bob said:


> The potential UMB problem is clear. They had €500m of business on the books 2 years back and now they gotta scale up to manage €3bn of business around 2023-2025. If they do not get more business as the projects complete and roll off then they could have to shrink back to a €500m company again by the end of the decade.
> 
> This will all be a challenge. I hope they are OK at the end of it.


Yep, it's a big challenge for UMB like it is always a big challenge for every company in the world on scaling their business. It's not just moving employees from one project to the next but there is a huge timly overlap. I hope that they can manage it and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## normaveche

It's not the first time UMB scales up in huge proportions and so far they did that without issues. I'm more concerned by WeBuild, Pizzarotti and Aktor.
WeBuild has two long sections on Sibiu-Pitesti, one of them is trough complicated terrain and we have an unpleasant experience with this builder on difficult terrain.
Pizzarotti and Aktor on the other hand are synonyms of long delays and poor execution and we will most likely have gaps in A7 and A0 because they were allowed to bid.


----------



## sponge_bob

Aktor have one section of one road and the pizza boys have only 2 contracts that I know of, one just north of Aktor on the A0. They are not a system risk like they would be if only 50km a year were being contracted because there are competent companies there now who could quickly take over their failures if required.

Speaking of competent companies someone uploaded the latest from the A0/A2 junction that Alsim are building.


----------



## Mascarpone1337

valkrav said:


> So, were is the secret? Demping?


It's impossible to bid lower than 80%


----------



## Mascarpone1337

Alright so pizzatotti is making waves in new york





This NYC skyscraper for the rich is in danger of collapsing 😳 This is... | TikTok


104.1K Likes, 1.3K Comments. TikTok video from Ariel Viera (@arielviera): "This NYC skyscraper for the rich is in danger of collapsing 😳 This is 161 Maiden Lane in the Financial District. #nycapartment #constructionworker". original sound - Ariel Viera.




www.tiktok.com


----------



## sponge_bob

Mascarpone1337 said:


> Alright so pizzatotti is making waves


not their fault they say









Visible Construction Halts as One Seaport Allegedly Begins To Lean, at 161 Maiden Lane, in the Financial District - New York YIMBY


One Seaport is leaning three inches to the north, and there is a legal battle between the contractor and developer of the 60-story tower.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Le Clerk

UMB has over 400 km of motorway and expressway contracted, worth over eur 4 b.

This is either going to heaven or to hell. 



















Umbrărescu, regele autostrăzilor în România: are în execuție 400 km de șosea de mare viteză, contracte de peste 4 miliarde de euro - Economica.net


Valoarea contractelor pentru drumuri expres și autostrăzi ale grupului UMB ar putea depăși 23 de miliarde de lei (4,7 miliarde de euro), după adjudecarea ultimelor trei loturi din A7, finanțate prin PNRR, respectiv tronsonul Bacău - Pașcani. Doar anul acesta, cel mai puternic constructor român a...




www.economica.net


----------



## sponge_bob

Le Clerk said:


> UMB has over 400 km of motorway and expressway contracted, worth over eur 4 b.
> 
> This is either going to heaven or to hell.


We will know in around a year.


----------



## BG_AT

Is there any information from the Romanian Government or so, if the price for the digital vignette (Rovignette) for cars will rise up for the new year 2023 ?


----------



## Le Clerk

BG_AT said:


> Is there any information from the Romanian Government or so, if the price for the digital vignette (Rovignette) for cars will rise up for the new year 2023 ?


No clear info so far. My reading is that Romania undertook some obligations to EU under Recovery Funds concerning the Ro-vignette in order to increase its value especially for trucks (in order to better cover the road maintenance costs). For passenger cars there is no info yet on any changes.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> We will know in around a year.


If UMB manages to mobilise for the entire A7 while keeping mobilisation up for the ongoing lots on A0, A3 and DEx12, we’ll know that things are going to be alright.

We’ll probably see UMB rushing to complete next year A0 north lot 2, including the A0/A3 junction, and DEx12 S3 and S4 (some people speculate that UMB will also compete Nadaselu-Zimbor 30 km on A3 where they peaked 50% a few weeks ago, but I do not think it is possible even for UMB), in order to relieve some capacity to A7 for the years 2024-2025.

Either way, UMB is fast becoming among the largest company in Romania with the largest number of employees (they rival Dacia turnover and headcount by now). They are probably getting ready by hiring as of now even more people and more equipment.


----------



## Bastiaan85

I can imagine them cascading the actual works, so when one lot has finished terrain preparation, that crew moves to the next lot performing that same task, while the next crew moves in performing structural works, then the next crew comes in for tarmac laying and so on. That way they don't need many crews that perform the same task (each 'circus' moves independently from one town/lot to the next so to say) and because a crew can focus on a single task they are more efficient than when having to transition themselves for each different task at the same lot. That also explains why UMB is eager to get more projects as they can then keep this flow going, and why they even have the capacity to handle that much work in this short timespan. As long as most of the projects are fairly straight-forward, which of course is applicable to the A7 for example.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> We’ll probably see UMB rushing


Doing work in a rush is often a bad idea in regards of quality.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Doing work in a rush is often a bad idea in regards of quality.


Yeah, I hear that often here.

Have you checked the quality of the UMB projects completed in advance as a rule!? It is often above the other projects completed by other builders often with big delays. That is how much professional they are.


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> Have you checked the quality of the UMB projects completed in advance as a rule!?


Has UMB already perfomed their projects "in a rush"? If they START doing a quicker job NOW, quality might be worse.

We will see what will happen.


----------



## Le Clerk

MichiH said:


> Has UMB already perfomed their projects "in a rush"? If they START doing a quicker job NOW, quality might be worse.
> 
> We will see what will happen.


Rush as in completing the project earlier than the contractual deadline, and with top quality at the same time. Business as usual for UMB.


----------



## BG_AT

Le Clerk said:


> No clear info so far. My reading is that Romania undertook some obligations to EU under Recovery Funds concerning the Ro-vignette in order to increase its value especially for trucks (in order to better cover the road maintenance costs). For passenger cars there is no info yet on any changes.


For example, Bulgaria puplished the last days officially that they reduce the prices for the Vignette specially for cars beginning from the 1.1.2023 with 10% !


----------



## Le Clerk

about UMB:

the insane image of UMB at work on the very difficult lot of A3. that tells a lot about the company. it literally looks like taken out of Sim City. only that it is real.


----------



## cassyo

*A1 Sibiu-Boita -26.12.2022*

A shooting from today on the recently opened A1 Sibiu-Boita, made by Radu Ignat. A very inspired mix of images from the road level and from above, I would say !
This first section of A1 Sibiu-Pitesti may arguably be the easiest one as well, but, on the other hand, it offers an unique and spectacular panorama of the Southern Carpathians snowy peaks, (see minutes 2.55, 4.25 and from 6.04 (best)) hard to be beaten by the foreseeable ones from the next coming sections. But we will see.






_Source_


----------



## sponge_bob

cassyo said:


> But we will see.


We will see if they ever get onsite @cassyo . Were Porr not supposed to finally agree a design by now on their section at the Pitesti end?????


----------



## cassyo

If I'd be Porr, I wouldn't make any noise in the media in advance, after the Schengen mess, especially.
They are rather in the position "Went there, saw it, done that!"
But what do I know, after all?
Hint: In November some ( unofficial) news have appeared that they were on course of starting the site relocation in the Section 4 area, with a view to start the things there by February or March, afair.
Not much time left until we will know, anyway.


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> We will see if they ever get onsite @cassyo . Were Porr not supposed to finally agree a design by now on their section at the Pitesti end?????


CNAIR and Porr signed for PiSi 4 in Nov 2021. The contract implies 16 months for design and 44 months for works.

Design should then be delivered by end Q1 2023.


----------



## cassyo

I' ve said somehow the same thing, if the terms " in advance" and "February or March" are put together.Why should Porr be supposed to show their design project in advance, then ?


----------



## Le Clerk

Transports minister obtained EU funding for 13 new junctions on motorways: A0, A1, A3, A7 and A8.









Ministerul Transporturilor a obţinut finanţare europeană pentru 13 noi noduri rutiere. Explan proiectează descărcări la Pantelimon şi Adjud pe loturile UMB de pe Autostrada Bucureşti şi Autostrada Moldovei. Alte trei noduri vor fi pe A 2 între Feteşti şi Constanţa


Ministerul Transporturilor a obţinut finanţarea europeană pentru contractul prin care vor fi proiectate 8 noi noduri rutiere pe reţeaua de Autostrăzi în




economedia.ro


----------



## Le Clerk

A8 under Recovery Funds is now officially tendered. 









Autostrada Unirii : CNAIR a trimis spre publicare în SEAP licitaţia pentru ,,capetele” de la Târgu Mureş şi Târgu Neamţ finanţate prin PNRR


Compania de Drumuri a trimis spre publicare în Sistemul Electronic de Achiziţii Publice (SEAP) licitaţia pentru proiectarea şi execuţia capetelor




 economedia.ro


----------



## MichiH

Le Clerk said:


> A8 under Recovery Funds is now officially tendered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autostrada Unirii : CNAIR a trimis spre publicare în SEAP licitaţia pentru ,,capetele” de la Târgu Mureş şi Târgu Neamţ finanţate prin PNRR
> 
> 
> Compania de Drumuri a trimis spre publicare în Sistemul Electronic de Achiziţii Publice (SEAP) licitaţia pentru proiectarea şi execuţia capetelor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> economedia.ro


55km. 2 lots: Section I: Târgu Mureș – Miercurea Nirajului (24.4km) + section III: Leghin – Târgu Neamț (29.9km). Estimated costs: 6 billion Lei (1.2 billion €). 6 months design + 24 months construction. Tender submission deadline end of February 2023. Public consuldation for environmental approval of the mountain section in-between (159km) began last week.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

These two sections are far apart. They are on the foothills of the mountains. But I think the travel time gain of these sections would be almost as great as the mountain sections, judging by Google Earth, especially the eastern flank of the Carpathians is densely populated and main roads run through urbanized areas almost continuously, so I suppose the average speed there isn't much higher than 50 km/h.


----------



## General Maximus

For the past two years I've done a few trips from UK, Belgium and/or Germany to Bulgaria with destinations Sofia, Athens or Skopia via Austria, Hungary and Romania. This is to avoid Serbia which is outside the EU, and it takes too long to clear paperwork and wait at the border for days. Same when driving to Moldova which I have done twice, always via Brasov to avoid Ukraine. Most international freight uses the longer route via Romania. As much as I like Romania and its high quality of roads, do we ever get to see a motorway from Timisoara to Vidin border? It's very scenic indeed, especially the route alongside the border river with Serbia. But a little slow. I suppose it would require some tunnels at the beautiful mountain area of Parcul Național Domogled-Valea Cernei....


----------



## cassyo

*A8 tenders -Ministry of Transport/CNAIR statement*
The last part of the announcement : they've succeeded to call it both ways - motorway and then express road.

''Traseul *autostrăzii* aferent Secțiunii III se desfășoară pe raza județelor Neamț (între km 181+195 (km 89+000) – km 209+594 (km 117+399) și Iași (până la km 211+107 (km 118+912) (sunt precizate și pozițiile km conform tronsoane din cadrul contractului). Pe lângă beneficiile economice pe care le va genera, construcția *drumului expres *va genera efectele pozitive asupra gradului de ocupare a forței de muncă care se estimează la un număr de 620 angajați pentru perioada execuției lucrărilor, va conduce la reducerea uzurii autovehiculelor și reducerea timpilor de parcurs”, potrivit documentului.

_Source_


----------



## sponge_bob

General Maximus said:


> As much as I like Romania and its high quality of roads, do we ever get to see a motorway from Timisoara to Vidin


It is an EU core corridor that section. Currently they are planning that very segment but I would not expect it open in this decade, early 2030s perhaps.???


----------



## MichiH

@sponge_bob what happened to you? Why on earth do you dare such an optimistic estimation?    I think A6 completion* is a 2040+ thing.... it's a challenging job and there are more advanced (and more important for RO) projects to be completed first.

*Of course, there could be many sections opening earlier....


----------



## bogdymol

General Maximus said:


> For the past two years I've done a few trips from UK, Belgium and/or Germany to Bulgaria with destinations Sofia, Athens or Skopia via Austria, Hungary and Romania. This is to avoid Serbia which is outside the EU, and it takes too long to clear paperwork and wait at the border for days. Same when driving to Moldova which I have done twice, always via Brasov to avoid Ukraine. Most international freight uses the longer route via Romania. As much as I like Romania and its high quality of roads, do we ever get to see a motorway from Timisoara to Vidin border? It's very scenic indeed, especially the route alongside the border river with Serbia. But a little slow. I suppose it would require some tunnels at the beautiful mountain area of Parcul Național Domogled-Valea Cernei....
> 
> View attachment 4358122


They recently announced the tender for the feasibility study, which will show the optimal route as well as a small scale pre-design. It is a long way until this motorway will be done, as the initial steps for it are only made now.


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> Why on earth do you dare such an optimistic estimation?


I feel the Romanians will simply have to start another transcarpathian after they finish the A1 ~2028-2029 and that the A6 is as good a guess as any really. You hardly expect them to build all their planned transcarpathian motorways in parallel do you????


----------



## General Maximus

I just realised that there might be no need for a major upgrade from Timișoara to Calafat. After Serbia joins the EU, I'd imagine the Romanian route will cease to exist as a major trunk route between Bulgaria and the rest of the EU 🤔 

The motorways in Serbia are already there. Only Bulgaria needs to start building motorways. That shit near Sofia doesn't count.


----------



## MichiH

^^ I'd fully agree but do you really expect Serbia joining EU? Isn't their a dispute about their "borders".....


----------



## General Maximus

^ it looks a bit iffy at the moment, I agree. Especially with those new tensions with Kosovo, but for now Serbia is still an official candidate member.


----------



## normaveche

Sooner than A6 a highway between Craiova and Vidin will be build but that is also important as long as from Vidin to the Greek border there is a highway in Bulgaria.


----------



## cassyo

As long as the Vidin - Calafat Bridge will continue to exist , it may not be a matter of *if *but rather *when* only there will appear its highway connections, both ways.


----------



## General Maximus

The E79 in Bulgaria would certainly benefit from a motorway upgrade. I use route 81 myself. Very pretty after Montana


----------



## Le Clerk

bogdymol said:


> They recently announced the tender for the feasibility study, which will show the optimal route as well as a small scale pre-design. It is a long way until this motorway will be done, as the initial steps for it are only made now.


A6 will be built in staggered phases, with the section from Craiova to Filiasi to be tendered for _*works*_ possibly as soon as next year (together with A6 from Bucharest to Alexandria).

The next stage will probably be the easier ones from Filiasi to Drobeta, and possibly Lugoj-Caransebes or even Domasnea. The mountain section wil be left to last, as the mountain planning will most likely take longer there.

Before that, we need confirmation that CNAIR can deal with A8 mountain which is supposed to be tendered for works next year. That will be a test for A6 mountain.


----------

